# Biken im Deister



## MikeMaschsee (29. März 2006)

Hallo,

wie angekündigt habe ich hier ein neues Thema eröffnet. Hiermit wird der Vorgänger "Winterbiken im Deister"  abgelöst. Ziel ist es, hier einen regen Austausch über das Biken im Deister zu etablieren und gemeinsame Touren zu planen.

Auf eine tolle Bike-Saison ohne Schnee und viele super Touren  ,
Mike


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. März 2006)

Hi,
kann mir mal jemand ein paar Trails im Deister nennen, bzw. schreiben (oder GPS-Track)? Wir kennen bis jetzt nur die "normalen" Wanderwege.Ich bin im Winter auf den Kanaren auf den Geschmack von Trails gekommen 

Aber bitte was man mit 80-100mm Gabel fahren kann. Habe leider kein Enduro wie auf den Kanaren :-((( . Aber was nicht ist kann ja im Herbst noch werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (30. März 2006)

Ja Halöle,
bin dabei und hoffe nur auf gute resonanz zu diesem Thema.
War ja letztes Jahr ein bischen Mau hier, um sich zu gemeinsamen Touren zu treffen.
Vor zwei Jahren hatte das verabreden über dieses Forum super geklappt, frage mich wo die nur alle stecken?

Also ich freue mich auf eine schöne schneefreie Saison!

Bis denne

Tintin


----------



## MikeMaschsee (30. März 2006)

@Downhillfaller
Im Deister gibt es Reihe schöner Trails, die auch mit 'ner 80-100mm Gabel gut zu steuern sind. Genaue Angaben werden hier im Forum aber nicht gemacht. Genauso wie 1Tintin hoffe ich, dass hier dieses Jahr schön viele Touren geplant werden. Da sind dann auch immer ein paar Trail-Abschnitte mit dabei. Ein paar Tipps kann ich Dir per PM schiken. In welchen Deister-Regionen bist Du denn unterwegs?

@all
Ich warte im Moment erst einmal ab, bis es wieder in den Deister geht, bis die Böden etwas besser abgetrocknet sind. Ist grad noch arg matschig überall. Dann geht es aber auch bald wieder los. Werd' dann ein Posting absetzen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja eine lustige Truppe für den Saison-Auftakt hin.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## jtclark (30. März 2006)

Moin

wie ich irgendwo schon mal geschrieben hab bin ich noch bikeanfänger und hab mir mein erstes mtb zugelegt, deswegen war ich ja auch bei schnee und eis im Deister irgendwann muss man ja anfangen.

Ich kenn den Deister allerdings aus Kinder..BMXzeiten da war ich auch noch mutiger 

Ich hoffe das sich hier auch einige finden mit denen man gemeinsam durch den Deister driften kann denn Hauptsache es ROCKT!

gruss jt


----------



## Deleted 28330 (30. März 2006)

im deister kann man alles mit 80 mm und hardtail fahren und fast alles springen. hab ich früher gemacht.


----------



## Scottfreak (31. März 2006)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Halöle,
> bin dabei und hoffe nur auf gute resonanz zu diesem Thema.
> War ja letztes Jahr ein bischen Mau hier, um sich zu gemeinsamen Touren zu treffen.
> Vor zwei Jahren hatte das verabreden über dieses Forum super geklappt, frage mich wo die nur alle stecken?
> ...



das kann ich dir sagen, wo die stecken: entweder sind die leutz biken oder sie werkeln am bike oder wenn sie einen besonders faulen tach haben, dann ziehen sie sich eben bike dvd´s rein. da bleibt keine zeit zum posten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





beste grüße sven


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (1. April 2006)

Moin!
Um mal ein bißchen Leben in den Thread zu bringen hier ein Foto von unserem heutigen Ausflug im Deister.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. April 2006)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> @Downhillfaller
> Im Deister gibt es Reihe schöner Trails, die auch mit 'ner 80-100mm Gabel gut zu steuern sind. Genaue Angaben werden hier im Forum aber nicht gemacht. Genauso wie 1Tintin hoffe ich, dass hier dieses Jahr schön viele Touren geplant werden. Da sind dann auch immer ein paar Trail-Abschnitte mit dabei. Ein paar Tipps kann ich Dir per PM schiken. In welchen Deister-Regionen bist Du denn unterwegs?
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## Fh4n (1. April 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Um mal ein bißchen Leben in den Thread zu bringen hier ein Foto von unserem heutigen Ausflug im Deister.



Na, so schlimm siehts ja garnicht aus, wie ich gedacht habe.
Ich dachte noch an das ein oder andere Fleckchen Schnee, aber der ist ja auch scho futschikato. Und der Schlamm auf den Hauptwegen hält sich ja auch in Grenzen!


----------



## Hitzi (2. April 2006)

Moin,

habe dieses Jahr schon diverse Fahrten im Schnee gemacht.

Aber seitdem das Zeug verschwunden ist, habe ich noch keine Ausfahrt hinbekommen.

Vielleicht bekommen wir mal eine Gruppe zum gemeinsamen Ausflug in den Deister zusammen.

Da darf man die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.......... 


Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (2. April 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Um mal ein bißchen Leben in den Thread zu bringen hier ein Foto von unserem heutigen Ausflug im Deister.



Yes, das weisse Zeug ist endlich weg!!  Ich werde unter der Woche mal wieder eine Schnee freie Runde drehen!


----------



## Hattrick (2. April 2006)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> habe dieses Jahr schon diverse Fahrten im Schnee gemacht.
> Aber seitdem das Zeug verschwunden ist, habe ich noch keine Ausfahrt hinbekommen.
> Vielleicht bekommen wir mal eine Gruppe zum gemeinsamen Ausflug in den Deister zusammen.
> ...



ok - ich bin dabei


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (2. April 2006)

Hallo an alle Deister-Biker! Waren heute wieder vor Ort! Leider war das Wetter nicht ganz so schön...Regen! Wir haben auf unserer 50km Tour nur 4 Biker gesehen, wo seit ihr alle? Für die, die nicht da waren haben wir ein paar Fotos mitgebracht.


----------



## Monday (2. April 2006)

Wem gehören denn diese schönen Beine???


----------



## 1Tintin (3. April 2006)

Ja,
der anklang zu diesem Forum gefällt mir.
Einige kennt man sogar schon und von einigen liest man so einiges!
So, dann wollen wir mal Starten:
Wie isses mit Samstag morgen????  08.04.06 ca 10:00 ???
Treffpunkt Kreuzbuche??
Mal janz logger anfangen!
bin zwar z Zt, noch Erkältet aber bis dahin wird es schon werden! 

Ansonsten fahre ich ganz gerne Freitags Nachmittag oder am WE je nach Absprache mit der Familie!


_Was sind denn "faule Tage??" _


----------



## Hattrick (3. April 2006)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> der anklang zu diesem Forum gefällt mir.
> Einige kennt man sogar schon und von einigen liest man so einiges!
> So, dann wollen wir mal Starten:
> ...



Dann wäre ich Samstag gegen 10:30 an der Kreuzbuche  
(wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte: Start gegen 10:00 Uhr Feggendorf DPP)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (3. April 2006)

Ich muss samstag malochen.... wo ist denn kreuzbuche (die?)? kenn ich nicht ;-) fahre immer von wennigsen los.

grüße sven


----------



## Hitzi (3. April 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Wem gehören denn diese schönen Beine???



 
Da sind ja noch Haare dran

Wech damit  

Dann kommen die Konturen auch besser raus.

Die Bikes sehen gut aus...... 

Ausfahrt am Samstag wird bei mir leider nichts. Ich darf zur Arbeit  

Näxtes Mal.....

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Monday (3. April 2006)

Moin,

bin erst gegen 11.00 h im Deister unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich

Oder fährt jemand zum Kyffhäuser Marathon???


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (3. April 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss samstag malochen.... wo ist denn kreuzbuche (die?)? kenn ich nicht ;-) fahre immer von wennigsen los.
> 
> grüße sven


Also, ich weiß nicht ob es weiter hilft, aber hier zwei Bilder an der Kreuzbuche.
Ansonsten ist "Kreuzbuche" auf jeder Karte im Deister eingezeichnet!


----------



## 1Tintin (4. April 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

habe soeben auch den Wiehenbikern bescheid gegeben das ne Tour geplant ist.

Hoffe das wir noch ne volle Gruppe werden.

Guckst du hier

http://www.bike.mohaa24.com/


----------



## Molly (4. April 2006)

Hallo, Tintin,
Vlt n bisschen früh für uns Wiehenbiker.
Aber wenn noch einer mitkommt von der Truppe, der mich aufsammelt und mitnimmt? 
Die letzte Tour im Deister ist schon 3 Monate her.


----------



## nippelspanner (4. April 2006)

Die WB werden bestimmt mit einer Abordnung antreten. 
@Molly: Mache auch wieder den Fahrfisch! Uhrzeit ist doch gut, oder?


----------



## Molly (4. April 2006)

Für Menschen mit minderjährigen Familienmitgliedern kein Prob.


----------



## Monday (4. April 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich weiß nicht ob es weiter hilft, aber hier zwei Bilder an der Kreuzbuche.
> Ansonsten ist "Kreuzbuche" auf jeder Karte im Deister eingezeichnet!




Das untere Bild ist schrecklich, das erinnert mich daran, das ich abnehmen wollte


----------



## Scottfreak (4. April 2006)

Könntet ihr die tour nicht auf sontag legen ;-)
danke  *oettinger_aus_g, das pic sagt mir so direkt nix, werde aber mal auf ner karte nachschauen.

verhagelte, verregnete, vergraupelte oder auch sonige grüße aus den garbsener gefilden ;-)
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (5. April 2006)

Hallo,
auf Sonntag verlegen ist jetzt wohl schlecht, aber wir können in der nächsten Zeit auch mal nen Sonntag ins Auge fassen.

Außerdem ist die Wettervorhersage für Samstag am besten.
(aber was heist das schon)

Wenn die Kreuzbuche als Startpunkt für manche nicht so gut geeignet ist,
könnte man sich auch am Nienst. Pass treffen.

Bisher steht 10:00 Feggendorf / 10:30 Kreuzbuche

Hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar mehr für die Schlammschlacht!

Hattrick? kannst du den Local Guide machen??
aber schön Traillastig!

_wo ist eigentlich Mike Maschsee??_


----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2006)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wäre ich Samstag gegen 10:30 an der Kreuzbuche
> (wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte: Start gegen 10:00 Uhr Feggendorf



Wären dann auch 10:00 auf dem Parkplatz.
@Molly: Das bedeutet für dich: 9:00 bei dir in Germke

Habe heute meine neuen Hinterbaulager bekommen. Sollte also auch bis dahin wieder ein passendes Kettenfahrzeug haben, um die Deister-Trails zu rocken.


----------



## MikeMaschsee (5. April 2006)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> _wo ist eigentlich Mike Maschsee??_



Der liest eifrig mit und freut sich, dass die Bike-Saison im Deister beginnt. Nur leider habe ich dieses Wochende keine Zeit, bei der Tour dabeizusein  . 

In der Woche nach Ostern, Samstag oder Sonntag, wollte ich mal los. Start wird in Egestorf an der Beerenhöhle sein. Von dort aus den Anstieg hoch zum Nienstädter Pass (vorbei am Kinderheim Hohe Warte). Von dort weiter zum Nordmannsturm, dann zur Wallmannhütte, Richtung Blumenhagen, zur Kreuzbuche und über Kammweg Richtung Fernsehturm. Je nach Tempo/Wetter kann noch ein Abstecher in Richtung Barsinghausen und wieder zum Kamm hoch eingebaut werden. Dann über Alte Taufe, Wallmannhütte, am Deisterrand in Nienstedt weiter Richtung N. Pass und zurück zur Beerenhöhle. Hier kann man die Tour gemütlich ausklingen lassen. 

Die Tour wird so ca. 40 km und etwa 1200 hm haben. Ein paar Trail-Passagen sind vorgesehen.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Molly (5. April 2006)

9:00 iss gebongt. 
Nimmst du den Schwarzen?


----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2006)

Jupp, gerade repariert!


----------



## Hattrick (5. April 2006)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher steht 10:00 Feggendorf / 10:30 Kreuzbuche
> 
> Hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar mehr für die Schlammschlacht!
> 
> ...



Ok - den ersten Abschnitt legen wir an der Kreuzbuche fest


----------



## cauw (6. April 2006)

Dat hört sisch ja nach nem lecker Türschen an.  
Hoffe dat klappt bei mir.


----------



## 1Tintin (8. April 2006)

Eilmeldung in letzter Stunde,

Treffpunkt wird am Nienst. Pass sein um ca. 10:15

wollen ein paar trails rocken!!!


Tintin


----------



## Scottfreak (8. April 2006)

und morgen ist niemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (8. April 2006)

Danke an alle, schön mit euch zu fahren, Wetter war super. 
Man sieht sich vlt wieder, bis dann.


----------



## Monday (8. April 2006)

Das Wetter und der Boden waren heute optimal für eine große Runde im Deister.

Außer Freeridern war aber mal wieder keiner unterwegs


----------



## Lindener (9. April 2006)

Ich schließe mich Molly an.
Es hat Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren!
Danke an die Guides! Es waren schöne Trails dabei.


----------



## Danno (9. April 2006)

Moinsen,

hab heute das schöne wetter ausgenutzt und hab mit nem kumpel ne schöne runde gedreht.
hab aber auch nur freerider gesehen,die anderen cc´ler scheinen noch im winterschlaf zu sein  
das wetter war spitze und die wege sehr gut zum fahren,hat mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht nach diesem turbo-winter den deister zu genießen.
ich hoffe,dass es nun endlich mit der kälte vorbei ist und wir alle voll in die bike-saison starten können.

greetz

danno


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. April 2006)

Hallo
Habe diesen tread entdeckt und mit Interesse verfolgt, da ich bis vor 2 Jahren in Barsinghausen gewohnt habe und oft im Deister war.

Jetzt wohne ich in Stadthagen und starte nach Hausbau wieder mit Radfahren.

Leider hindert mich noch eine Riss der Leistenbands voll einzusteigen und die Kondition ist deshalb noch arg wenig.

Würde gerne an einer Tour teilnehmen, da das Biken in der Gruppe doch mehr Spaß macht und bei euch alle aus der Gegend kommen.

Im Moment würde mich doch erstmal interessieren, wie lang (Zeit,Km) war die Tour ?
Wie anspruchsvoll seit ihr unterwegs gewesen (Tempo)?

Man will ja nicht unbedingt ein  Balast für die Gruppe sein.

L-L-03


----------



## Fh4n (9. April 2006)

Auch ich, als Freerider, war gestern und heute unterwegs im Deister.
Die Bedingungen waren wie schon gesagt optimal - nicht zu nass und nicht zu trocken.  
Ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken bei dem CCler, der heute die verlorene Handschuhe von meinem Onkel gefunden und mitgebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (10. April 2006)

Wir waren am Samstag im Deister und haben auch fast NUR Freerider gesehen! Oh wie schrecklich, die bösen Freerider...

War eine schöne, schneefreie Runde!


----------



## nippelspanner (10. April 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Oh wie schrecklich, die bösen Freerider...


   

Die tun doch keinem was. Wollen doch auch nur spielen! Müssen halt nur leider immer bergauf latschen.
Bin übrigens selber "nur" trailbegeisterter Tourenbiker.


----------



## 1Tintin (10. April 2006)

Moin,
jo war ne schöne Tour,
auch wenn es mit ein paar organisatorischen problemchen losging hat es sich doch gelohnt.
Also ich war am abend platt aber das hat ja wohl jeder gemerkt das ich noch nicht so fit bin, aber wir fangen ja erst an!
Die Tour war so 37 KM lang und schön Traillastig, halt eine schöne Endurotour!
Highlights waren. Start Feggendorf ,Trail am Funkturm ,Trail nahe dem Nordmannsturm bis Nienst Pass. Trail Bergauf zum Annaturm, weiter den Ladys Only (hat mir sehr gefallen) zurück zum Annturm dann weitere kleine Trails runter zum Nienst Pass, über den Kamm zur Kreuzbuche dann die letzte Abfahrt Trail Feggendorf.
Danke allen für den schönen Tag und ich hoffe das man sich wiedersieht!


----------



## heyho (10. April 2006)

Für die Statistik:

Ich bin Tourenfahrer und war gestern mit zwei Kumpels im Deister.
Ich habe allerdings auch fast nur Freerider gesehen, am Annaturm war nix los.

mfg


----------



## winx (10. April 2006)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> Die tun doch keinem was. Wollen doch auch nur spielen! Müssen halt nur leider immer bergauf latschen.
> Bin übrigens selber "nur" trailbegeisterter Tourenbiker.



Das war ironisch gemeint!  Ich bin selber auch nur selten CC mässig unterwegs sondern eher mit etwas mehr Federweg.  Ich finds nur lustig, dass hier alle so enttäuscht sind weil sie "nur Freerider" getroffen haben. Das CC vs. FR gehabe wird nie ein Ende haben...


----------



## Monday (10. April 2006)

@ Winx

Welches Freeride vs. CC/Tour gehabe?  

War nur eine Feststellung, daß die Freerider schneller aus dem Winterschlaf gekommen sind oder daß die CC-fraktion langsam stirbt 

Mal was anderes, für alle die mit dem Bike von Hannover in den Deister fahren, welche Strecke fahrt ihr?


----------



## Hitzi (10. April 2006)

heyho schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Statistik:
> 
> Ich bin Tourenfahrer und war gestern mit zwei Kumpels im Deister.
> Ich habe allerdings auch fast nur Freerider gesehen, am Annaturm war nix los.
> ...



Moin,

war mit meinem Nachbarn und seinem Kumpel am Sonntag ebenfalls im Deister. Zeitraum 09.30 - 12.30 Uhr. Abfahrt: Wennigser Mark (Bierweg) rüber zum Nienstedter Pass, Kreuzbuche, Feggendorf und über den T-Wanderweg zurück zum  Ausgangspunkt.  Ca. 35 Km, 700 Hm.  

Haben überhaupt gar keinen getroffen. Außer ein paar Jogger und Gassigänger mit Hunden.

Somit dürften wir uns alle schön verpasst haben  

Vielleicht waren wir ja auch etwas früh dran  

Aber mit Kindern kriegt man nur zu dieser Zeit Ausgang  


Wir kriegen das aber bestimmt noch hin diesen Sommer 


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (10. April 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Winx
> 
> Welches Freeride vs. CC/Tour gehabe?
> 
> War nur eine Feststellung, daß die Freerider schneller aus dem Winterschlaf gekommen sind oder daß die CC fraktion langsam stirbt




Warst Du im Winterschlaf?  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Monday (10. April 2006)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Warst Du im Winterschlaf? :lol
> 
> Nö, sieht aber so aus als würden viele noch schlafen.
> 
> Mag es lieber wenn der Deister nicht so voll ist. Ostern sind bestimmt wieder viele Ausflügler unterwegs, für die wir dann wieder die Bösen Jungs sind.


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. April 2006)

So, noch ein kleines Statement von den Braunschweiger Materialschlampen.

Am Parkplatz in Feggendorf angekommen war mein erster Gedanke  Mein Gott Deister, so ein Kleister.
Mein letzter Gedanke war  So ne Pisse, schon zu Ende? 

Wirklich, die matschigen Wege um den Treffpunkt herum, die Temperaturen und der eisige Wind Anfangs verhießen nichts Gutes. 

Nachdem sich Rintintin auf Tintin verewigt hatte  , konnte es dann losgehen.
Nach einigen hoch und runter, mal rechts, mal links und ca. 364 Handy Telefonaten, traf man auf die zweite Gruppe die von einem der 17 anderen Treffpunkte gestartet waren.

Größtenteils auf Forstautobahnen knackig Bergauf, dann zur Belohnung auf feinsten Trails bergab. 
Da lacht das Bikerherz und selbst kleine Probleme wie das Abwerfen des kompletten Hufbeschlags (Simmel mal wieder ) und der Verlust diverser Gänge im SR(B)AMgetriebe (SRAM=SUPER RAMSCH? ) konnten die gute Stimmung nicht beeinträchtigen.

Unterwegs trafen wir auch ein Paar frei umherlaufende Freerider.  Da haben Herrchen und Frauchen wohl noch nicht die während der Brut und Setzzeit bestehende Anleinpflicht ihrer  Die wollen nur spielen realisiert. 

Vielen Dank an die Lokels für die super Trails, Dank auch an die anderen Mitfahrer, hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch. 
So, genug gesülzt, bis bald.

_freundschaft_BAM

PS
Molly ist ja gar nicht so schlimm wie alle immer sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (11. April 2006)

?


----------



## Hitzi (14. April 2006)

Moin,

frohes Osterfest  

Dicke Eier und so....... 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Scottfreak (14. April 2006)

Das Wünsch ich euch auch. Da Feiertag: Ist wer am Montag im Deister? 

grüße sven


----------



## MikeMaschsee (15. April 2006)

@all
Auch von mir frohe Ostern.

Wer hat Lust nächsten Samstag in eine Tour einzusteigen? Wird so an die 40 km und ca.1200 hm gehen? Start wäre an der Beerenhöhle in Egestorf und dann über Nienstedter Pass weiter; Trail-Passagen auch dabei.

Greetz,
Mike


----------



## Scottfreak (15. April 2006)

@ Mike

Warum Samstag? Geht nicht auch Sonntag?

grüße sven

ps: immernoch, wie siehts bei euch montag aus


----------



## Fh4n (16. April 2006)

So, ich war heute mal draussen in den Tiefen des Deisters. Trotz des Nieselregens waren die Abfahrten (3 an der Zahl) doch ganz gut. Die Hauptwege sind so weit in Ordnung und der Wald wird aufgeräumt.


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. April 2006)

Also am Samstag haben wir mehr Autos und Holzhacker im Deister gesehen. Da war mehr Verkehr als auf der B65.
Aber es war supi zu fahren. Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## MikeMaschsee (18. April 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Samstag? Geht nicht auch Sonntag?



Habe am Sonntag leider keine Zeit, deshalb Samstag. Startzeit 10:00 Uhr !?


----------



## Danno (18. April 2006)

Downhillfaller schrieb:
			
		

> Also am Samstag haben wir mehr Autos und Holzhacker im Deister gesehen. Da war mehr Verkehr als auf der B65.
> Aber es war supi zu fahren. Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.



...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen,so viel autos und verkehr hab ich im deister noch nicht erlebt,aber es war dennoch ein sehr gutes wetter und es hat mal wieder richtig spass gemacht zu fahren.

greetz

danno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindener (20. April 2006)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Auch von mir frohe Ostern.
> 
> Wer hat Lust nächsten Samstag in eine Tour einzusteigen? Wird so an die 40 km und ca.1200 hm gehen? Start wäre an der Beerenhöhle in Egestorf und dann über Nienstedter Pass weiter; Trail-Passagen auch dabei.
> ...




Moin Mike,

ich bin gerne dabei.
Ich würde dann ab Nienstedter Pass einsteigen.
Wann wirst Du den Pass am Samstag passieren?


----------



## MikeMaschsee (20. April 2006)

@Lindener
Schätze, ich werde so gegen 10:30 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass sein. Schick mir am besten Deine Handy-Nr. per PM. 

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. April 2006)

Wir werden auch dort sein. Nur wann und wo wir starten entscheiden wir kurzfristig. Auf jeden Fall werde wir deine Tipps (danke Mike) abfahren


----------



## MikeMaschsee (21. April 2006)

@Downhillfaller
Die Tour, die ich für morgen vorgesehen habe, führt über ein paar der Trails, die ich Dir geschickt habe und ein paar andere. Ich treffe mich mit dem Lindener ca. 10:30 am Nienstedter Pass. Wenn Ihr Lust habt, können wir die Tour ja gemeinsam fahren. Entweder um 10:00 an der Beerenhöhle oder ca. 10:30 am Pass.

Sonst können wir die nächste Tour ja mal gemeinsam fahren. Gibt im Deister noch weitere schöne Strecken und Trails.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. April 2006)

Wir haben uns auf Grund des monentanen Wetters  auf einen Start am Nachmittag oder event. am Sonntag geeinigt. Vielleicht kommt ja noch etwas Sonne raus.
Wenn Ihr heute morgen fahrt trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Lindener (22. April 2006)

Moin Mike,

ich hoffe du liest das hier noch!
Ich werde auch lieber auf besseres Wetter warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMaschsee (24. April 2006)

Tach Gemeinde,

es war ja nun wirklich nicht das beste Wetter am Wochenende. Bin aber trotzdem am Samstag los. Der Regen hielt sich Grenzen, aber der Boden ist derzeit total aufgeweicht. Hoffentlich kommen jetzt mal ein paar regenfreie Tage, damit der Boden abtrocknen kann. Zuhause wieder angekommen war erst einmal eine Vollreinigung für's Bike fällig.

Viele Biker sind nicht unterwegs gewesen. Am frühen Nachmittag war ein einzelner Biker im Umfeld Nordmannsturm unterwegs. Sonst keinen gesehen. War sonst noch jemand am letzten Wochenende unterwegs ?

Greetz,
Mike


----------



## zaphodb520 (24. April 2006)

Ich bin Sonntag gegen 9Uhr von Göxe, Siedlung Höhenluft zur Kreuzbuche hoch, Alte Taufe, Nordmannturm, Nienstädter Pass und dann nach Haus. War sehr feucht und glitschig. Weit gucken ging wegen der tiefhängenden Wolken auch nicht richtig. Des wegen eher langsam runter.


----------



## Hattrick (24. April 2006)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Gemeinde,
> 
> es war ja nun wirklich nicht das beste Wetter am Wochenende. Bin aber trotzdem am Samstag los. Der Regen hielt sich Grenzen, aber der Boden ist derzeit total aufgeweicht. Hoffentlich kommen jetzt mal ein paar regenfreie Tage, damit der Boden abtrocknen kann... Sonst keinen gesehen. War sonst noch jemand am letzten Wochenende unterwegs ?
> 
> ...



Meine Touren am WE: Samstag und Sonntag eine mittlere Runde, Heute (Montag) eine etwas größere Runde gefahren. Übrigens der Untergrund war bereits heute, selbst auf den Trails, problemlos befahrbar.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2006)

hallo,
war , bin auch dauernd im deister unterwegs. habe die letzten wochen auch fast keine biker gesehen. hoffe, daß es bald wieder besseres wetter gibt. 

komm aus springe, und bin von daher fast nur auf der springer seite unterwegs. habe in dem tread gelesen, daß es auch schöne touren in und um den nordmannsturm gibt. könnt ihr mir da mal info´s zukommen lassen.

über die springer deisterseite haben wir einige touren auf 
unserer hp www.ritzelritter.de

v.g. 

sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2006)

hallo leute, der deister ist trocken. 
mein bike ist schon ganz staubig, also zeigt euch auch mal wieder im deister   )


----------



## winx (9. Mai 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute, der deister ist trocken.
> mein bike ist schon ganz staubig, also zeigt euch auch mal wieder im deister   )



Wir waren doch da!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2006)

wir auch 

selbe stelle, samstag gg. 12.30 uhr *grins*


----------



## DeepBlue (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs

Ich werde die nächste Woche aus beruflichen Gründen in Bad Münder am Deister sein.
Ich werde wohl mein altes Bike mitnehmen, damit ich noch ein bisschen für den Marathon (Worldclass MTB Challenge 2006 http://www.womc.de) den ich am 21.05. (Sonntag nächste Woche  ) bestreiten werde, trainieren kann. 

Jetzt die Frage an euch Locals: Könnt ihr mir vielleicht die ein oder andere Tour empfehlen und vielleicht grob beschreiben? Oder kann ich mich vielleicht  bei einer eurer Tourenvorhaben anschließen?
Wäre echt toll von euch  

nice greets

DeepBlue


----------



## rip (11. Mai 2006)

suche ne kleinere Tour (ca. 60km) für Samstag (so gegen 10/11 Uhr).
Wer hat Lust?
Ich fahre von Dedensen nach Barsinghausen (wollte Grenzweg auf jeden Fall mitnehmen)

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## jtclark (20. Mai 2006)

Moin,

der Deisterthread ist ja so ruhig geworden aber im Deister ist auch nicht viel mehr los. Wo seit ihr denn alle?

gruss jt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasee (20. Mai 2006)

Suche Bikerinnen und Biker aus Hannover und
 Umgebung für gemeinsame Touren!

Meine Vorstellungen sind folgende:
1. ein regelmäßiger Termin innerhalb der Woche, z.B. Dienstags, 18.00 Uhr.
Von Hannover aus könnten wir z.B. über den Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg zum Deister fahren oder uns direkt am Deister treffen. Die S-Bahn fährt direkt nach Kirchdorf.
2. ein Termin am Wochenende, an dem wir vielleicht auch mal in den Harz, Teuteburger Wald etc. fahren könnten.
3. ... irgendwann, vielleicht schon nächstes Jahr, sind wir fit für die Alpen.

Bin bisher hauptsächlich auf breiten Waldwegen gefahren, aber mittlerweile süchtig nach trails.
Für den Anfang stelle ich mir leichte und mittelschwere Strecken vor, ...dann schaun wir Mal.

1.Termin:
 am Dienstag, den 30. Mai,
 Treffpunkt am Königsworther Platz, am Anfang der Herrenhäuser Allee, Abfahrt 18.00 Uhr. Zum kennen lernen treffen wir uns 20 Min. vorher.
Fahrzeit: 2-3 Std.  

...Also liebe Biker und Bikerinnen meldet euch zahlreich!

...Oder gibt es schon eine Bikegemeinschaft in der  alle hoffentlich zahlreich Interessierten mitfahren können?


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Mai 2006)

arbeiten....

und dann bei dem wetter?? vieleicht morgen, aber ich muss mal schauen, auf ne schlammschlacht hab ich echt keinen bock (schon gar nicht auf die reinigung danach ).


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Suche ambitionierte CC-Biker für gemeinsame Trainingseinheiten.

Die Trainingsrunden sollten im Schnitt 50-60km bei +1000 Höhenmetern betragen, AVS ~21km/h (mal schneller, mal langsamer).

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## mischuwi (22. Mai 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Suche ambitionierte CC-Biker für gemeinsame Trainingseinheiten.
> 
> ...


Ich sach mal:  

...und dann andere Leute als "alte R A S E R" beschimpfen!


----------



## Quen (22. Mai 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach mal:
> 
> ...und dann andere Leute als "alte R A S E R" beschimpfen!


Genau, weil du kürzlich nicht dabei gewesen bist...!  

Btw: ich *will* Sonne!  

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Scottfreak (22. Mai 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: ich *will* Sonne!




ich auch 

war gestern nur im benther berg und bei mir der garbsener ecke unterwegs, hab aber niemanden sichten können 

gruß sven


----------



## rip (22. Mai 2006)

uups, netter Schnitt. Da fahr ich lieber allein weiter... auf Qualen hab ich kein Bock.

Sobald Wetter wieder schön wird geht´s wieder los. Aber warum willst Du aus der Stadt los fahren? Wir treffen uns immer in Bredenbeck und fahren dann fein die Trails durch den Wald.... das ist entspannter und ungefährlicher (was KFZ betrifft).


----------



## Quen (22. Mai 2006)

rip schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum willst Du aus der Stadt los fahren? Wir treffen uns immer in Bredenbeck und fahren dann fein die Trails durch den Wald.... das ist entspannter und ungefährlicher (was KFZ betrifft).


Meinst du mich?  

Wohne in Gehrden und fahre generell nur mit dem Rad... wär ja auch verrückt von Gehrden aus mit dem Auto zum Deister zu fahren, um dort dann zu trainieren...


----------



## MikeMaschsee (22. Mai 2006)

Tach Gemeinde,

passiert ja langsam wieder was hier im Deister-Thread. Nur im Deister ist grad gar nichts los. Bin am Samstag und am Sonntag unterwegs gwesen. Und: habe gerade mal einen Biker gesehen.

Zugegeben, das Wetter ist grad nicht so toll. Hat trozdem jemand Lust am Samstag eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Ich denke so an 50 km und >1000 hm. Vielleicht die Region um Springe? Details können wir ja noch klären. Das ganze aber bitte in einem ruhigeren Tempo als von Quen geschrieben; soll Spaß machen.

Greetz,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Mai 2006)

@rip : Wo trefft Ihr euch in Bredenbeck ?
Am Di, 16.05. bin ich um 18 Uhr auch ab Bredenbeck gefahren, da ich im Forum zwar den Termin aber keine Startpunkt gefunden habe.
Parkplatz am Sportplatz ?

Wäre gern dabei (rund 50 km - 1000Hm wären angenehm)

Bin denn


----------



## atrailsnail (22. Mai 2006)

Wieso erst Samstag? Fährt keiner am Donnerstag?
Wir wollen Do-mittags gegen 14 Uhr. Oder versperren da die Jungs mit ihrem Bollerwagen die Wege?


----------



## jtclark (23. Mai 2006)

Den Donnerstag werde ich mir verkneifen da Hunderte Leute im Deister mit Bollerwagen und Bier die Wege und Plätze dichtmachen! 

Ich und die 15 Kollegen ebenfalls 

gruss jt


----------



## Brook (23. Mai 2006)

Würde auch sooooo gerne .. der neue Double am Grab + der Kicker sind so super genial geworden -- hab mir aber mehrere Rippen geprellt und die sollen erst mal wieder verheilen.


----------



## Danno (23. Mai 2006)

Ich würde Donnerstag auch nicht unbedingt in Wald fahren, also zumindest Hauptwege und sowas, ich denke,aber dass sich die "Väter" mit ihren Bollerwagen nicht unbedingt auf Grabweg und co aufhalten.

Vielleicht noch eine kleiner Tipp:
ich würde die Kreuzbuche am Donnerstag meiden, da soll ziemlich viel los sein mit Schlägereinen etc. zudem soll großes Polizeiaufgebot im Wald sein.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## rip (23. Mai 2006)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:
			
		

> @rip : Wo trefft Ihr euch in Bredenbeck ?
> Am Di, 16.05. bin ich um 18 Uhr auch ab Bredenbeck gefahren, da ich im Forum zwar den Termin aber keine Startpunkt gefunden habe.
> Parkplatz am Sportplatz ?
> 
> ...



Ja, der Sportplatz, da fahren wir los.... da sich keiner mehr angemeldet hat sind wir kurzentschlossen schon um 17:15 losgeradelt... das hätte ich mal lassen sollen, nach nem Hüpfer hab ich mir die Wade aufgerissen.... ist immer noch offen und blutig  
Ich wollte Freitag oder Samstag wieder fahren wenn der Wettergott mitspielt.
Bis dahin ist das Bein auch wieder geschlossen...

Hey, der mit dem Mountain-Einrad??? Wir haben uns schon desöfteren mal gesehen dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (25. Mai 2006)

Na!

Wer war heute mit dem MTB im Deister? Wie war's? 

Ich bin aufgrund des anhaltend schlechten Wetters heute nicht in den Wald gefahren, hatte auf dei Sauerei einfach keine Lust.  Bin daher mal wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen - auch im Deister, u.a. 2x Pass. 

Gruß,
Sebastian (der noch immer auf Sonnenschein hofft  )


----------



## vmann (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo...

war heut im Deister unterwegs! Es war feucht(fröhlich)...   im wahrsten Sinne! Alle die unterwegs waren, waren total gut drauf, wenn ich das gewollt hätte wäre ich am Annaturm total hin gewesen und hätte den Heimweg nicht mehr gefunden ... Leider hab ich nur einen Biker getroffen, der war aber sooo schnell unterwegs, das es noch nicht einmal für nen kurzen Plausch gereicht hat... (vielleicht hatte er ja auch das Angebot der feiernden Männer wahr genommen und wußte nicht mehr was er tat  

Gruß und bis demnächst...
vmann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2006)

Ich war auch da...so von 10 - 12:30 
Habe meine neuen little Alberts getestet.

ca. 30 km 550 hm.habe auf dem Rückweg nach Bredenbeck eine Truppe (6-8 Leute) gesehen. Da ich knapp in der zeit war habe ich nur kurz gegrüßt und bin ich den Kammweg runtergeheizt.
Bin aber für ein gemeinsames radeln gern zu haben.

Sagt wann und wo (vorzugsweise in der Woche nach 18 Uhr)

Der roudy


----------



## vmann (26. Mai 2006)

Ja okay... melde mich demnächst. Ist ja nicht soweit entfernt  Kann es auch mal am WE sein?

Grüße
vmann


----------



## MikeMaschsee (29. Mai 2006)

Bin am Donnerstag früh unterwegs gewesen. Start am Sportplatz in Bredenbeck, erst einmal Richtung Völksen und weiter grobe Richtung Springe. Dann zum Tatarnpfahl und weiter hinauf zum Bielstein. Von dort über den Kammweg zur Laube und den bekannten Weg runter nach Waldkater. Glitschig war's  . Dann zurück zum Startpunkt. Unterwegs nur einen einsamen Biker gesehen. Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter; grenzt schon ein bisschen an Masochismus.

Waren nicht ganz 30 km, ca. 750 hm. Hat auch gereicht den Tag. Dann dem Bike noch eine grundliche Pflege-Einheit zukommen lassen (was dringend nötig war !!). Hat erst einmal gereicht für die nächsten Tage. Jetzt geht es erst einmal ein paar Tage in die Alpen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Greetz,
Mike


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Mai 2006)

@ mikemaschsee

... na dann viel spaß in den alpen.
haben ab 700 m schneefall angesagt.

denk mal bitte an deine mail, die du mir noch schicken wolltest.

viel spaß beim skifahren .. äh biken 

sören


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Mai 2006)

vmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ja okay... melde mich demnächst. Ist ja nicht soweit entfernt  Kann es auch mal am WE sein?
> 
> Grüße
> vmann


WE ist nicht so einfach...geht mit Absprache aber auch. Wohne am WE in Osnabrück und fahre im Teutoburger Wald.

An alle ::: Donnerstag 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck Sportplatz (Bei Regen nicht)?
Irgendwie muss doch aus dieser Forumstheorie mal Praxis werden.

Plan 30-50 km. Max 1000hm

Ich habs mal als Termin unter Last Minute Biking auf der Startseite eingetragen, da kann sich jeder anmelden der mitmöchte.

Bis denn dann da


----------



## Quen (5. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Na, nix los im Deister...?!

Wie sieht denn der Boden dort aus? Bin die letzten zwei (?) Wochen *nur* Rennrad gefahren... 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Danno (5. Juni 2006)

ich bin gestern ne tour gefahren und der boden war doch noch ziemlich matschig,aber man kam auf den hauptwegen sehr gut voran.
trails waren kaum befahrbar,aber machbar!

gruß

christian


----------



## Quen (5. Juni 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin gestern ne tour gefahren und der boden war doch noch ziemlich matschig,aber man kam auf den hauptwegen sehr gut voran.
> trails waren kaum befahrbar,aber machbar!
> 
> gruß
> ...


Das dachte ich mir... Naja, mache mich dann mal auf zum Deister - allerdings mal wieder mit dem Rennrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (5. Juni 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Na, nix los im Deister...?!
> 
> ...



Doch - eigentlich immer  
Der Deister läßt sich gut befahren, Trails zu 80% abgetrocknet. 
Kommt man eigentlich am Verbandsheim ohne Kontrollen vorbei ?

@Danno: Da bin ich wohl die "falschen" Trails gefahren ...

Gruß
Hattrick


----------



## Quen (5. Juni 2006)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Doch - eigentlich immer
> Kommt man eigentlich am Verbandsheim ohne Kontrollen vorbei ?


Hey Hattrick!

Welches Verbandsheim?

Weshalb (u.U.) Kontrollen?

Klär' mich bitte auf.

Besten Dank,
Sebastian


----------



## LordLL (5. Juni 2006)

wunderbar, wird wieder trocken..... 

alle die sich über so'n komischen typen mit 7-9kg rhabahrbar aufm rücken gewundert haben - ich wars


----------



## Hattrick (5. Juni 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Hattrick!
> 
> Welches Verbandsheim?
> 
> ...



Hallo Quen
Die Polnischen WM Kicker haben in Barsinghausen Quartier bezogen.

http://www.verwaltung.barsinghausen.de/html/wm-news.html
Heute streifte unsere Tour natürlich die Lokalitäten. Außer Kameras u. Journalisten gab es allerdings nichts zu sehen. Das alles bei sehr dezenten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen


----------



## Quen (5. Juni 2006)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Quen
> Die Polnischen WM Kicker haben in Barsinghausen Quartier bezogen.
> 
> http://www.verwaltung.barsinghausen.de/html/wm-news.html
> Heute streifte unsere Tour natürlich die Lokalitäten. Außer Kameras u. Journalisten gab es allerdings nichts zu sehen. Das alles bei sehr dezenten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen


Ah, okay... hab schon was schlimmes befürchtet!


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2006)

hai !!

war gestern im kleinen deister unterwegs. wege sind alle wieder trocken, und die trails werden bei dem tollen bikewetter auch bis zum wochenende wieder befahrbar sein.

v.g.
hoerman


----------



## Danno (7. Juni 2006)

ich hoffe jetzt kommen regenfreie und schön viele sonnentage.
momentan sieht es ja ganz gut aus...hoffentlich ist petrus gut auf uns zu sprechen,was die letzten monate aber nicht zu sehen war

viel spass im deister wünscht

christian ;-)


----------



## MikeMaschsee (8. Juni 2006)

@hoerman2201
Mit der Wetterprognose hast Du leider recht gehabt. War anfangs wirklich noch reichlich Schnee. Zum Glück erst oberhalb 1000 hm; hat auch viel geregnet. 

Klingt erst mal nicht so toll. Alle daheim gebliebenen wer ich dennoch a'bisserl neidisch machen, welche super Trails es im Isarwinkel so gibt. Schaut mal hier.

Jetzt geht es bis zur TransAlp zum Training wieder in den Deister, weil auch wir hier super Trails haben  .

Greetz,
Mike


----------



## 1Tintin (9. Juni 2006)

So,
nun mal Butter bei die Fische!

Schön das Ihr euch über das Wetter freut, 
schön das sich auch viele über das Wetter auslassen, 
schön das jeder schreibt wann er mal ne Runde gedreht hat,
schön das hier jeder mal was zusagen hat!

Traurig das man sich nie trifft um zusammenzufahren,
Traurig das man selten MTBiker im Deister  trifft.

Ich hoffe das sich das vielleicht mal ändert, denn ich habe anfangs geglaubt
man könne hier kommunizieren um sich zu treffen.

Ganz am Anfang hatte ich auch mal zu einer Tour eingeladen, und es haben 
auch 8 Biker teilgenommen, war doch recht positiv das ganze!

Hat denn sonst keiner Interesse auf gemeinsame Touren, oder fährt jeder lieber allein sein Runden.

Wann fahrt ihr denn immer so? Tag / Zeit

_Mich wundert auch das am Grabweg so viel gebastelt wird, aber ich hab dort noch nie jemanden fahren bzw. fliegen sehen, wann wird dort denn immer gerockt?_

Also wollte das hier nur mal so in den Raum stellen, da nicht nur ich sondern auch ein paar andere diese Fragen stellen.

Vielleicht schafft man es ja sich mal mit allen interessierten zu treffen.

Nichts für ungut liebe Bikergemeinde

Gruß Tintin

_Suche mal nen Guide der sich in der Ecke Mooshütte,Ceciliehöhe, Teufelsbrücke, Heisterburg, bis Kreuzbuche / Feggendorf auskennt.
Suche dort weitere gute Trails fürs auf und ab._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (9. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich war gestern auf dem Deister unterwegs und habe keine weiteren Mountainbiker getroffen. Die Trails ich kennne, und das sind nicht viele, waren ganz fahrbar.
Bei dem Versuch über ein Bächlein zu springen ist leider mein Ventil vom Schlach abgerissen.  Da half mir dann mein Flickzeug auch nicht wirklich weiter. Na ja, so ein Spaziergang am Deister ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

Ich würde gerne in der Woche mit Euch mitfahren. Vor 17:30/18:00 Uhr wird es aber schwierig zu mich am Deister zu sein. Leider kommen  dann noch kurzfristige Dienstreisen dazwischen. Falls es aber Termine gibt, werde ich versuchen zu kommen.

Bis dann...

Björn


----------



## Quen (9. Juni 2006)

Moin Tintin,

nicht aufregen... 

War gestern auch im Deister - habe auch keinen anderen Biker getroffen, mag aber auch an der Uhrzeit (mittags) gelegen haben. 

Ansonsten fahre ich meistens ab 17 oder 18 Uhr im Deister. Da es schwierig ist, jemanden zu finden, der in etwa das gleiche Tempo fährt und ähnliche Trailvorlieben (lieber knackig bergauf) hat,fahre ich meistens alleine...

Gruß,
Sebastian

P.S. wenn du mal mit der "Freeride-Gruppe" fahren willst, empfehle ich dir den Samstag. Die treffen sich glaube ich immer um ~12 Uhr in Wennigsen am Bahnhof. Bei Interesse kann ich das nochmal genau in erfahrung bringen --> PN


----------



## Hattrick (9. Juni 2006)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> nun mal Butter bei die Fische! ...
> 
> _Suche mal nen Guide der sich in der Ecke Mooshütte,Ceciliehöhe, Teufelsbrücke, Heisterburg, bis Kreuzbuche / Feggendorf auskennt.
> Suche dort weitere gute Trails fürs auf und ab._



Hallo Tintin

Ganz ruhig Brauner  
Auch ich habe gestern meine Spuren im Deister hinterlassen (17:00-19:00 Uhr). Einen der gesichteten Biker konnte ich in ein nettes Gespräch verwickeln  

Im o.g. Bereich sind mir einige nette Trails bekannt, ist ja beinahe vor meiner Tür ... Sag einfach Bescheid.

Gruß
Hattrick


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo, plant jemand am So. zu fahren? Optimal wäre 1300 am Waldkater, bin aber flexibel. Ich starte am Benther.

Gruß aus Empelde


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. Juni 2006)

Fahre doch schon Sa. 
Ich schreibe auch einen schönen Bericht..........


----------



## atrailsnail (9. Juni 2006)

Ich bin heute (umständehalber) mal über den *Benther Berg* in den Deister gefahren. *Was ist an dem Besonderes?* Ich hab nur Zweispuriges Ri Deister gefunden!
Ansonsten war es ´ne Traumtour, weil die meisten Anderen das Traumtor von Lahm sehen wollten / mussten  . 
Immerhin habe ich an der Laube einen weiteren Biker getroffen und ´ne Runde gequatscht. Hat mir sogar sein Cannondale mit Lefty für ´ne Probefahrt angeboten. Sehr edel. 
Und zwei Freerider im besten Nachwuchsalter.  

Lasst mal hören, ob ich Sa u So was verpasse, da kann ich nämlich nicht.Da mach ich  (Sa) und  (So). Schade. 
Fährt einer zum Marathon nach *Clausthal *am 25. Juni???

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (10. Juni 2006)

atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute (umständehalber) mal über den *Benther Berg* in den Deister gefahren. *Was ist an dem Besonderes?*


Dann brauchst du für den Benther Berg mal einen Guide - auch hier gibts sehr nette Trails! 




			
				atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt einer zum Marathon nach *Clausthal *am 25. Juni???
> 
> Jörg.


Ja, ich aller Voraussicht nach - wieso?


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

Moin,

bin in Clausthal dabei aber erstmal kommt nächsten Sonntag Biesenrode.

War Samstag im Deister unterwegs, war aber nur eine kleine Runde. Bin seit langen mal wieder direkt aus meiner Garage gestartet, also 35 KM An- bzw. Abfahrt.


----------



## LordLL (11. Juni 2006)

au au au
zwar nicht im deister, aber in der näheren umgebung:
4 std. in praller mittagshitze/sonne ohne sonnencreme....
bin total verbruzelt


----------



## atrailsnail (11. Juni 2006)

@*Quen *und *Monday*

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Infos zu  der Strecke in Clausthal geben, damit ich entscheiden kann, ob ich eine oder zwei Rundne fahre?
Ist der Trailanteil harztypisch bei 10 bis 15%
Muss man die bergab Passagen stark abbremsen oder kann man es laufen lassen?
Also: Eher eine schnelle oder eher eine langsame Strecke?
Wie ist die Verpflegung? Muss ich viel (Riegel) selber mitnehmen oder gibt es ordentlich unterwegs?

Besten Dank. CU


----------



## Quen (12. Juni 2006)

atrailsnail schrieb:
			
		

> @*Quen *und *Monday*
> 
> Könnt ihr mir ein paar Infos zu  der Strecke in Clausthal geben, damit ich entscheiden kann, ob ich eine oder zwei Rundne fahre?
> Ist der Trailanteil harztypisch bei 10 bis 15%
> ...


Hey,

zwei Runden würde ich nur fahren, wenn du hier (im Deister o.ä.) auch desöfteren Distanzen um die ~110km zurücklegst.

Die Strecke besteht größtenteils aus Schotterwegen, ist aber auch bergab gut und zügig zu fahren. Teils geht es auch über normale Waldwege oder kleinere Wiesenstücke.

In jedem Fall ist ein Stück bergauf enthalten, das nicht fahrbar ist und geschoben werden muss. Kurz dahinter ist, so meine ich zumindest, die einzige Verpflegungsstation. Zu deren Angebot kann ich dir leider keine Angaben machen, da ich grds. nicht an den Stationen halte und meine Verpflegung (Trinkflasche + Powergel) selbst mitnehme - spart Zeit! 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Molly (12. Juni 2006)

Sry, das ist etwas off topic: @Quen: woher stammt dein Commencal?
Kannst auch via Pm antworten. Danke!


----------



## Scottfreak (12. Juni 2006)

Wegen ner kaputten Schwinge und reichlich Kram den ich für die BBS machen durfte  konnte ich dieses weekend leider nicht fahren . Ansonsten könnte ich immer So.. Sa. muss ich meist arbeiten . Als wenn ihr endlich mal ne tour an einem So. machen würdet  dann wäre ich auch bestimmt dabei (würde auch sehr gerne neue trails kennen lernen, bevorzugt gebiet um den Waldkater/weil von dort Starte ich immer/Bahnhof) .

sonnige Tage,
sven


----------



## taifun (14. Juni 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten fahre ich meistens ab 17 oder 18 Uhr im Deister. Da es schwierig ist, jemanden zu finden, der in etwa das gleiche Tempo fährt und ähnliche Trailvorlieben (lieber knackig bergauf) hat,fahre ich meistens alleine...
> 
> Gruß,
> Sebastian



hah,und der mitfahren kann ist im moment zu weit weg...........sehe hier aber noch kein ende in sicht.


----------



## Quen (14. Juni 2006)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> hah,und der mitfahren kann ist im moment zu weit weg...........sehe hier aber noch kein ende in sicht.


Genau!  

Und wenn du wieder hier bist, wirst du erstmal die ein oder andere zusätzliche Trainingseinheit absolvieren dürfen, um wieder fit zu werden... 

Wie ist die Lage "dort unten"? Bleibst du nun voraussichtlich länger als drei Monate dort?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Scottfreak (16. Juni 2006)

Will Sonntag in den Deister. Wer wird noch da sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (20. Juni 2006)

ruhig geworden ist´s hier...sehr ruhig....


----------



## Fh4n (20. Juni 2006)

Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag vor Ort sein.
Also wenn ihr nen einsamen Freireiter den Berg ausnahmsweise hochfahren seht...


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Juni 2006)

ruhig geworden hier...... sehr ruhig.....


----------



## MikeMaschsee (22. Juni 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> ruhig geworden hier...... sehr ruhig.....



Finde ich auch! Der Thread ist als Plattform gedacht, dass man sich hier zu gemeinsamen Touren verabreden und über alle Themen rund um das Biken im Deister austauschen kann. Jetzt wo sich das Wetter bessert  , passiert vielleicht auch wieder mehr - mal sehen.

Letztes Wochenende jedenfalls war richtig was los auf den Trails. Die meisten Biker habe ich in der Nähe des Annaturms gesehen. Das Wetter lockt die Biker doch raus, nachdem ich die letzten Wochen selten mal einen anderen gesehen habe. Auf dem LadyOnly, vor der Northshore, war sogar ein kleiner Stau  . 

Bin selbst am Samstag den östlichen Deister abgefahren; am Samstag in dieser Folge zum ersten mal (80 km, 2000 hm) und am Sonntag dann die optimierte Fassung zur Kontrolle (60 km, 1500 hm). Es ging in Egestorf an der Bärenhöhle los, dann den Klusbrink hoch zum Kammweg, über Nienstedter Pass, am Deisterrand, schließlich nach Kölnischfeld. Weiter teilweise über Trail nach Springe. Dort ein bisschen die Trails am Steinbruch gesurft und zurück nach Kölnischfeld, Bielstein, Taternpfahl, Völksen. Dann wieder Trail und über W4 wieder an Taternpfahl und Wöltjebuche vorbei zum Kammweg. Zum Anschluss den LadysOnly Tail runter und zurück zur Bärenhöhle. 

Welche Wege seid Ihr denn so gefahren? Warum gibt es hier kaum Touren-Berichte? Findet sich vielleicht eine Gruppe für eine gemeinsame Tour?

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juni 2006)

Wenn es eine Gruppe gibt, bin ich dabei.
Mir schwirrt ein regelmäßiger Termin mit festem Treffpunkt vor, damit man(n) und frau sich nicht nur zufällig und dann nach der Tour im Forum trifft.

Da bei mir ab Juli der Mittwoch frei wird, schlage ich Mittwochs 18 Uhr Start in Bredenbeck am Sportplatz vor.
Abfahrt 18:05 wer da ist fährt mit.

Dies nur als erster Vorschlag andere Termine und Zeiten ergeben sich dann von selbst.
Sinnvoll ist dann, diesen Termin unter LastMinuteBiking zu veröffentlichen.


So viel zur Theorie...einig sind wir uns auch...also los !!

PS: Andere Terminvorschläge sind auch ok, so lange sich mehr als ein Biker für den Termin findet


----------



## MikeMaschsee (23. Juni 2006)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mittwochs 18 Uhr Start in Bredenbeck am Sportplatz vor. Abfahrt 18:05 wer da ist fährt mit.



Ein guter Vorschlag: werde zwar nicht immer dabei sein können, wenn es ab 18:00 los geht. Aber Nägel mit Köpfen: nächster Mittwoch (28.06.) als erster Termin - bin dabei. Wer noch ?

Mike


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2006)

Endlich geht was los...

Wie geschrieben kann ich Mittwochs erst ab Juli...
Aber am Di,27.06. und Do,29.06. ginge...


Und dann natürlich 05.07. + 12.07.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (23. Juni 2006)

Di. 27.06. bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (24. Juni 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag vor Ort sein.
> Also wenn ihr nen einsamen Freireiter den Berg ausnahmsweise hochfahren seht...


 ....  ....  .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juni 2006)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Di. 27.06. bin ich auch dabei.



OK...18 Uhr am Parkplatz...!

Noch wer ?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (26. Juni 2006)

sorry, muß leider absagen


----------



## MikeMaschsee (27. Juni 2006)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich geht was los...
> 
> Wie geschrieben kann ich Mittwochs erst ab Juli...
> Aber am Di,27.06. und Do,29.06. ginge...
> ...



27. geht bei mir auch nicht. Geht ja schon wieder gut los. Mi, 05.07, 18:00 in Bredenbeck?


----------



## LordLL (3. Juli 2006)

ui, was war denn sonntag unterhalb der laube(argestorfer seite) los - mindestens 20 leute aufm trail, sah bald nachm fahr-seminar^^ aus


----------



## winx (3. Juli 2006)

LordLL schrieb:
			
		

> ui, was war denn sonntag unterhalb der laube(argestorfer seite) los - mindestens 20 leute aufm trail, sah bald nachm fahr-seminar^^ aus



Meinst du das Dropland bzw. den Grabtrail? Wir waren gestern mit einem Fotograf und Redakteur aus England im Deister. Evtl. gibt es bald einen Artikel über den Deister im MBUK Magazine (mbuk.com).


----------



## Fh4n (3. Juli 2006)

Wir nannten es Gruppenkuscheln und Entjungfern aller Sprünge, die uns noch "im Weg" standen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juli 2006)

Aus meiner Sicht steht Mittwoch 18 Uhr in Bredenbeck fest als Treffpunkt.
Ich stelle es auch ins LMB

Bis morgen


----------



## DJ_BOUNCIN_BEAT (4. Juli 2006)

Tach Leute!
Bin mit 2/3 Leuten am überlegen eine Tour im Deister zu machen...
wär jemand der sich als unser "Führer" bereit erklärt mit zukommen? 
Auch ohne Fürhrungsqualitäten wäre eine Teamerweiterung bestimmt lustig...
schreibt einfach mal eine PN oder so 

MfG DJ BB


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2006)

DJ_BOUNCIN_BEAT schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute!
> Bin mit 2/3 Leuten am überlegen eine Tour im Deister zu machen...
> wär jemand der sich als unser "Führer" bereit erklärt mit zukommen?
> Auch ohne Fürhrungsqualitäten wäre eine Teamerweiterung bestimmt lustig...
> ...



Tach djbb...schreib doch mal, wann, was, wie lange und ab wo du deine Deistertour machen willst.
Grundsätzlich sage ich mal "ja"...als mitfahrender etwas ortskundiger.

Ansonsten hier lesen und LastMinuteBiking verfolgen.

CIAO


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
die Mountainbike Sparte des HSV Holtensen veranstaltet am 16.7. die Tour de Holtensen eine 28km Fahrradrallye für die ganze Familie mit einer netten Strecke am Deisterrand hin und durch die Felder zurück. Zwischendurch gibt es immer wieder nette Aufgaben zu lösen. Start am Sonntag 16.7 zwischen 10:00 Uhr und 12:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Holtensen. Da könnt ihr Kind und Kegel mitbringen! Anschließend wird gegrillt.

Alle die Lust haben sind herzlich eingeladen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rip (10. Juli 2006)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es eine Gruppe gibt, bin ich dabei.
> Mir schwirrt ein regelmäßiger Termin mit festem Treffpunkt vor, damit man(n) und frau sich nicht nur zufällig und dann nach der Tour im Forum trifft.
> 
> Da bei mir ab Juli der Mittwoch frei wird, schlage ich Mittwochs 18 Uhr Start in Bredenbeck am Sportplatz vor.
> ...



Hoi,

wir sind ne Gruppe von 3-6 Jungens (naja, eher alte Herren), fahren ab morgen immer Dienstags gegen 17:30 Uhr in Brednebeck am Sportplatz los.
Standardrunde ist Taternpfahl, Bielsteinhütte, runter Richtung Springe, hoch Annaturm, Freeridestrecke Richtung Wenigsen runter, wieder hoch, Grenzweg und zurück zum Sportplatz....

Wer mit will, morgen gehts los...

(Wir waren WE im Harz in Schulenberg, sehr geiler Bikepark dort, sehr anspruchsvoll)


----------



## Scottfreak (11. Juli 2006)

So, ich werde wahrscheinlich Donnerstag nach der Arbeit noch mit nem Kollegen zum Deister fahren um dort n bisschen zu biken. Ich denke so an max. 2 Stunden, aber wirklich maximal. Geht schon damit los, dass er keine Beleuchtung hat und wir erst so gegen kurz vor 20 Uhr am Deister sein können. Ich würde evt. von Wennigsen Parkplatz Waldkater aus Starten. Da ich leider kaum Trails kenne, ausser die Freeride-trails in der Ecke dort, frage ich einfach mal so, obs irgend nen Local gibt, der evt. Lust auf ne lockere (wirklich lockere) Runde hat. Kollege ist nämlich recht neu beim Spocht dabei  und hat noch nicht so große Trailerfahrungen  und Ausdauer......egal 
also wer Lust hat, kann ja mal Posten, können natürlich auch wo anders Starten....Kommen dann aus Garbsen, also nur Hannover Seite.

mit verregneten und bis dahin hoffentlich trockenen grüßen

sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Juli 2006)

Am Sa wolln wir mal wieder biken. Viell. kann man da was organisieren.


----------



## muddy jack (14. Juli 2006)

Moin, bin einigermaßen neu hier. Ich nabele mich grad von meiner alten MTB Gruppe ein wenig ab. Die fahren immer direkt von H-Town los zum Benther, dann zu Gehrdener Turm, und irgendwann zum Deister... wo ich dann schon viel zu fertich bin um dort wirklich Spaß zu haben. Außerdem will ich mit meinem (noch recht neuen) Freerider die etwas lustigeren Trails im Deister fahren. Hat hier irgendwer Lust auf eine Art Freeride-Afterwork-Runde in der Woche ? (Am WE habe ich no time da Beziehung!). Ich will vom Hbf mit der S-Bahn nach Wennigsen, Wasserräder, Grabweg, Hühnerweg, Ladies Only... So die Ecke. Wäre toll, wenn sich hier jemand findet, Grüße,
Jack


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Juli 2006)

Von der Tour her würde das schon passen, wir fuhren bisher immer deinen ersten Vorschlag. Freeride ist bei uns sicher nicht drin, da wir die Deister Trails aber nicht so kennen, wär kundige Führung sicherlich interessant.


----------



## Scottfreak (14. Juli 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sa wolln wir mal wieder biken. Viell. kann man da was organisieren.



Wann??? Wo gehts los??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (14. Juli 2006)

muddy jack schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, bin einigermaßen neu hier. Ich nabele mich grad von meiner alten MTB Gruppe ein wenig ab. Die fahren immer direkt von H-Town los zum Benther, dann zu Gehrdener Turm, und irgendwann zum Deister... wo ich dann schon viel zu fertich bin um dort wirklich Spaß zu haben. Außerdem will ich mit meinem (noch recht neuen) Freerider die etwas lustigeren Trails im Deister fahren. Hat hier irgendwer Lust auf eine Art Freeride-Afterwork-Runde in der Woche ? (Am WE habe ich no time da Beziehung!). Ich will vom Hbf mit der S-Bahn nach Wennigsen, Wasserräder, Grabweg, Hühnerweg, Ladies Only... So die Ecke. Wäre toll, wenn sich hier jemand findet, Grüße,
> Jack



Was ist bei dir afterwork?? also uhrzeittechnisch...Problem: Muss von Seelze aus starten, mit dem Zug, dauert bis wenigsen 40 min. Wäre also selbst jetzt schon bei mir eher nightride.....


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Juli 2006)

Wir treffen uns morgen um 1500 am Benther Jägerheim und schauen dann wohin es geht.


----------



## Scottfreak (15. Juli 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Wir treffen uns morgen um 1500 am Benther Jägerheim und schauen dann wohin es geht.



Na toll , das les ich jetzt erst....mist

sven


ps: fahre nachher noch zum deister (wenn es kühler ist). dann von garbsen aus natürlich


----------



## muddy jack (15. Juli 2006)

"afterwork" heißt für mich, dass es so zwischen 16, 18:00 losgeht bis ca. 9 halb 10. Ich will allerdings hauptsächlich die Jumps und Drops bearbeiten weil ich endlich mal meinen Freerider -ausfahren- möchte. Vielleicht findet sich ja eine kleine Gruppe, die Zeit hat...


----------



## Scottfreak (17. Juli 2006)

Also ich war am samstag nachmitt kurz im deister. wann wart ihr da? oder gar nicht. hab irgendwie niemanden "sehenswertes" gesehen. Ausser jetzt die "Wanderfreunde 05 aus timbuktu" oder so in der art ;-)

sven


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war am samstag nachmitt kurz im deister. wann wart ihr da? oder gar nicht. hab irgendwie niemanden "sehenswertes" gesehen. Ausser jetzt die "Wanderfreunde 05 aus timbuktu" oder so in der art ;-)
> 
> sven




du mußt ja auch nicht immer nur geradeaus gucken. wir waren rechts und links der wege )


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Juli 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> du mußt ja auch nicht immer nur geradeaus gucken. wir waren rechts und links der wege )



witzbold 

bin übrigens sonntag mittag, ca. ab 13 uhr in wennigsen waldkater am start. werde meinen kollegen wieder "mitschleifen" . naja, noch (!!!) schiebt er zum annaturm hoch, sind dabei das zu beseitigen .

mfg sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juli 2006)

Soo früh, es ist doch SONNTAG!


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Juli 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Soo früh, es ist doch SONNTAG!



hehe, würd eher sagen gewittertag . die kurbel rockt übrigens 

gruß sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> witzbold
> 
> bin übrigens sonntag mittag, ca. ab 13 uhr in wennigsen waldkater am start. werde meinen kollegen wieder "mitschleifen" . naja, noch (!!!) schiebt er zum annaturm hoch, sind dabei das zu beseitigen .
> 
> mfg sven




na dann schau mal sonntag auch nach rechts und links. werden uns auch am sonntag dort in der gegend aufhalten. starten allerdings schon ab 11 uhr in springe.

bis denne )


----------



## Wasserträger (21. Juli 2006)

@ Scottfreak

bekomme heute wahrscheinlich ein Bergwerk Fanus zum ausprobieren/testen. Würde mich gerne am So. in Wennigsen Waltkater anschließen. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich da hin komme. Fahre von Hannover Vahrenwald los. Kurze Wegebeschreibung ab Wennigsen wäre nicht schlecht. Da Du ja sowieso einen mitschleifen mußt  kommt es auf einen mehr oder weniger nicht darauf an  . Wäre nett wenn Du dich mal meldest. Grüße Stefan


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn du Wennigsen findest ist es doch nicht mehr schwer. Einfach an der rechts abknickenden Vorfahrtsstraße hinter den Supermärkten halb links abbiegen und der Straße folgen bis du zum Waldeingang kommst. Tataaaa...Waldkater. Ich werd mich wohl aus Hannover anschließen, sonnst könnten wir uns auch um 1215 am KöWo Platz treffen.


----------



## Scottfreak (21. Juli 2006)

könnt ja n schöner sonntag werden was  werde meinen kollgen fragen ob er was dagegen hat, wenn jemand mitkommt. hab aber keine große ortskenntnis....aber carnifax wohl  (werde mal den trail vom anna. runter suchen/ausprobieren, oder kommst mit und zeigst mir/uns wo der ist )

schreibe morgen nachmittag was nun genau sache ist, wäre schön, wenn ihr auch schreiben könntet, wann wo usw.....

mfg sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Juli 2006)

Also ich hatte jetzt angenommen, dass ich um 1300 am Waldkater bin. Hab auch schon dem Geröllheimer bescheid gegeben, der kommt wohl auch mit.


----------



## Scottfreak (22. Juli 2006)

So, ich treffe mich mit meinem kollegen geg. 13 Uhr am Waldkater. er kommt mit dem auto, ich werde mich wahrscheinlich mit dem radel aus richtung garbsen zum deister bewegen (ansonsten zug). wer sich anschließen möchte (wasserträger?? ) sollte dann so geg. 13 Uhr da sein.

mfg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (22. Juli 2006)

Bin gerade erst wieder Online und komme um 13:00 Uhr zum Waldkater. Vielleicht schaut Ihr ja nochmal rein. Das Bergwerk ist dann auch im Kofferraum und ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das Teil auf den Trails fahrt. Bis morgen am Waldkater.

mfg Stefan


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. Juli 2006)

Also dann bis morgen 1300 am Waldkater


----------



## Scottfreak (23. Juli 2006)

könnte für mich evt. auch erst kurz nach 1 werden


----------



## Deoroller (24. Juli 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann schau mal sonntag auch nach rechts und links. werden uns auch am sonntag dort in der gegend aufhalten. starten allerdings schon ab 11 uhr in springe.
> 
> bis denne )



Bin immer noch platt von gestern. Es hat aber super Spaß gemacht.
Jetzt wird trainiert und ich hoffe, wir wiederholen das noch mal.
gruss Deoroller


----------



## Scottfreak (24. Juli 2006)

Deoroller schrieb:
			
		

> Bin immer noch platt von gestern. Es hat aber super Spaß gemacht.
> Jetzt wird trainiert und ich hoffe, wir wiederholen das noch mal.
> gruss Deoroller



Bei uns war es auch nicht schlecht (ne carnifex, wasserträger und geröllheimer ). könnten wir auch öffter mal machen.

hab auch dieses mal n paar biker gesehen  UND ich habe auch nach links und rechts geschaut  und siehe da, da bewegte sich doch was im buschwerk, so mit vollvisierhelm und ganzkörperprotektoren und sonem 20kg viech  

wir selbst waren "nur" 2x mal (wobei ich 3x) zum annaturm hoch und den ladys only wieder runter. haben dann auch noch bei der abfahrt
_"besorgten-jung-müttern-die-ihr-kind-sofort-an-sich-reißen-bzw.-auf-den-arm -nehmen-"ausweichen"-welche-dann-einen-selbst-voll-anmachen ,-von-wegen-zu-schnell-und-rücksichtslos-fahren"_ gespielt . naja gut, 2 m abstand sind wohl zu wenig, und ich hab auch noch gehört, dass ich mir ne klingel ans rad machen soll, die person die das sagte (ca. 60+) kam mir/uns endgegen (bergauf!) machte auch nicht etwa platz, NEINNN natürlich nicht, immer schön mit der rentner truppe den ganzen weg einnehmen und dann noch die sprüche ablassen :kotz:. naja gut ne andere diskussion 

mfg sven

ps: ich glaube das dingens hol ich mir mal, dann können wir ja noch mal über ne klingel reden http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ex_35001&k_id=0300&hot=0 ...)


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2006)

Deoroller schrieb:
			
		

> Bin immer noch platt von gestern. Es hat aber super Spaß gemacht.
> Jetzt wird trainiert und ich hoffe, wir wiederholen das noch mal.
> gruss Deoroller




hallo, na das freut mich. hoffe ihr seid im zug nicht gleich eingeschlafen  
natürlich wiederholen wir das nochmal. grübel schon die ganze zeit über ne neue tour nach. mir wird da noch was tolles einfallen .

viele grüße 
sören


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Juli 2006)

Sollten wir in der Tat wiederholen.

Bin ja "leider" kommendes WE in Loccum, da wird dann mal 2 Tage blankgezogen  .



Wie dem auch sei, war heut mit Bruder zu einer Feierabendrunde am Benther und hab das HT eingeweiht. Das bringt auch Laune, und ist sozusagen der Qickie unter der Woche.


----------



## Wasserträger (24. Juli 2006)

@ carnifex, wasserträger und geröllheimer,

war ne schöne Runde am Sonntag. Habe heute schweren Herzen das Bergwerk wieder zurück gebraucht. Nach einem kurzen Gespräch über Allternativen zum BW holt der Händler doch ein Rotwild RFC 01 aus dem Keller. Gefällt mir besser als das BW und ich bin schwer am überlegen den der Preis ist auch verlockend. Ausstattung Gabel; ROCKShock (Testsieger mehr konnte ich mir nicht merken DT-Swiss Dämpfer; XT Schaltanlage und Kurbel und die Bremsanalge ist eine von Magura. Nach meiner Suche im www ist das Ding allerding schon 4 Jahre alt. Habe erstmal Rotwild angeschrieben ob der Preis io ist. Hohle das Teil nach dem WE ab und melde mich dann nochmal. Für diese WE keine Zeit SCHÜTZENFEST: Ansonsten jederzeit gerne wieder


----------



## Scottfreak (24. Juli 2006)

Da ich ausnahmsweise morgen meinen freien tag habe, werde ich mich wieder in den deister begeben. allerdings nicht so spät abends, muss um 18.00 wieder zurück sein. wenn trotzdem jemand lust hat, kann er sich gerne melden. wäre auch mit benther berg einverstanden


----------



## Scottfreak (24. Juli 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:
			
		

> @ carnifex, wasserträger und geröllheimer,



du schreibst @ dir selbst auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (25. Juli 2006)

Wiederholung nicht ausgeschlossen 
bin gestern 2 lockere runden um den maschsee getrabt, mir steckte aber noch die so tour in den knochen.
plane für do eine tour evtl. deister, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte..
starte am benther


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Juli 2006)

Achwas, die steckt dir noch in den Knochen, wer wollte denn unbedingt das steile Stück über´n Trail hoch fahren


----------



## Scottfreak (25. Juli 2006)

Und ich hatte den Kollegen am Hacken .
Donnerstag kann ich nicht, hätteste das nicht gestern schreiben können oder so dann hätte ich meinen freien Tag auf Donnerstag gelegt . Naja ega, wer ist am So. im Deister??

mfg sven


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2006)

ich !!

bin samstag in pyrmont und werde am sonntag von springe aus den deister unsicher machen.
seid ihr in der nähe vom "ladies only" ?

schau dann da mal vorbei


----------



## Scottfreak (25. Juli 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> ich !!
> 
> bin samstag in pyrmont und werde am sonntag von springe aus den deister unsicher machen.
> seid ihr in der nähe vom "ladies only" ?
> ...


ihr wäre zumindest da, mal gucken wer noch.. carnifex auf jeden fall net. mal schauen wer sich findet. ladies only wird natürlich auch mit genommen. ansonsten mal schauen ne ;-)

gruß sven


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juli 2006)

sonntag alles klar ? 
sehen uns am annaurm ca. 13.00 Uhr
v.g. sören


----------



## Wasserträger (1. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

was geht am WE im Deister. Möchte mein neues Rotwild ausführen. Sollte je nach Wetterlage eine etwas längere Tour werden. Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mit zu kommen und mir evtl. die ein odere andere schöne Strecke zu zeigen. Die Ortskenntnisse sind noch etwas bescheiden. Bis später und Grüße Stefan


----------



## Quen (1. August 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was geht am WE im Deister. Möchte mein neues Rotwild ausführen. Sollte je nach Wetterlage eine etwas längere Tour werden. Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mit zu kommen und mir evtl. die ein odere andere schöne Strecke zu zeigen. Die Ortskenntnisse sind noch etwas bescheiden. Bis später und Grüße Stefan


Hey,

wann denn? Sonntag?

Möchtest du eher CC oder Freeride fahren?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Wasserträger (1. August 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> wann denn? Sonntag?
> 
> ...



Angedacht hatte ich an den Bereich CC gedacht und den ein oder anderen Trail. Sonntag hört sich gut an und es sollten so 60 - 80 km werden. Am Samstag ist eine geführte Tour durch den Harz 120 km und 3000 hm wenn ich wüsste wie das Wetter wird. Reizen würde mich das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (1. August 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:
			
		

> Angedacht hatte ich an den Bereich CC gedacht und den ein oder anderen Trail. Sonntag hört sich gut an und es sollten so 60 - 80 km werden. Am Samstag ist eine geführte Tour durch den Harz 120 km und 3000 hm wenn ich wüsste wie das Wetter wird. Reizen würde mich das schon


Moinsen, ist es jetzt das Rotwild geworden ja . Na das will ich doch glatt mal sehen . Ne im ernst, Sonntag wäre evt. schon geil (muss ich nochmal schauen, denke aber ich wäre schon dabei). Schön früh morgens los wäre so meine Idee, dann ists noch schön kühl....cc hört sich gut an, aber auch n paar trails mit drinne ja .wer wäre noch so alles mit dabei?? (wie siehts aus carnifex oder geröllheimer??!!) Ich wäre dann fürn Startpunkt Waldkater .

gruß sven


----------



## Wasserträger (2. August 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen, ist es jetzt das Rotwild geworden ja . Na das will ich doch glatt mal sehen . Ne im ernst, Sonntag wäre evt. schon geil (muss ich nochmal schauen, denke aber ich wäre schon dabei). Schön früh morgens los wäre so meine Idee, dann ists noch schön kühl....cc hört sich gut an, aber auch n paar trails mit drinne ja .wer wäre noch so alles mit dabei?? (wie siehts aus carnifex oder geröllheimer??!!) Ich wäre dann fürn Startpunkt Waldkater .
> 
> gruß sven



Hey Sven,

mir soll das egal sein können uns auch schon Vormittags treffen wobei die Temperaturen ja so ganz angenehm sind. Treffpunkt Waldkater ist auch OK. Ich dachte von da aus zum Annaturm, über den Kammweg Richtung Nienstedter Paß. Da soll es irgendwo einen Trai geben der Richtung Parkplatz Nienstedter Paß führt . Habe aber keine Ahnung wo der ist!!!  Wer was weiß kann es ja kund geben. Vom Parkplatz weiß ich einen Anstig Richtung Nordmannsturm der es ganz schön in sich hat  und dann haben wir uns evtl am Nordmannsturm einen Apachenpimmel verdient. Von dort an ist es mir eigentlich egal wie wir fahren. Haupsache es kommen ein Paar KM / HM zusammen. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Scottfreak (2. August 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Sven,
> 
> mir soll das egal sein können uns auch schon Vormittags treffen wobei die Temperaturen ja so ganz angenehm sind. Treffpunkt Waldkater ist auch OK. Ich dachte von da aus zum Annaturm, über den Kammweg Richtung Nienstedter Paß. Da soll es irgendwo einen Trai geben der Richtung Parkplatz Nienstedter Paß führt . Habe aber keine Ahnung wo der ist!!!  Wer was weiß kann es ja kund geben. Vom Parkplatz weiß ich einen Anstig Richtung Nordmannsturm der es ganz schön in sich hat  und dann haben wir uns evtl am Nordmannsturm einen Apachenpimmel verdient. Von dort an ist es mir eigentlich egal wie wir fahren. Haupsache es kommen ein Paar KM / HM zusammen. Gruß Stefan



Hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an  Mir ist es erst recht egal, wo wir fahren, da ortskenntnis nicht wirklich viel vorhanden... hier schreiben wird bestimmt keiner wo der trail ist  aber vieleicht will ja jemand mit kommen.... 

gruß sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. August 2006)

Also,...

ich glaub hier habt noch nicht in den Wetterbericht gesehen, die Temperaturen der letzten Wochen sind erstmal vorbei und mit mind. 30% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit habe ich auch nichts dagegen erst am Nachmittag und dann bei 20°C + zu fahren.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. August 2006)

Hört sich ja alles ganz gut an, schön daß hier jetzt nicht nur gequatscht sondern auch gefahren wird 
Habe da immer so ein bisschen neidisch zu den HH kollegen geguckt, die scheinen mehr auf die reihe zu kriegen.
Dabei haben die doch gar keine Höhenmeter 
Bin jetzt aber beziehungstechnisch auch ab und zu mal in HH 
Bla, Bla...
ich bin so auch dabei 

@carnifex
evtl. mit neuem vorbau und lenker. oder?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. August 2006)

Sicher könnten wir das gleich umbaun, Vorbau sowieso. Lenker je nachdem wie fit du im Gummigriffe wechseln bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. August 2006)

ich komme doch nicht, habe gerade deine neuen fotos gesehen und angst gekriegt

schickes bike


----------



## Scottfreak (2. August 2006)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme doch nicht, habe gerade deine neuen fotos gesehen und angst gekriegt
> 
> schickes bike


wie was kneifen. gibts nicht...

hab mir heute auch mal n  wetterbericht reingezogen, können uns ja wieder gegen 13 uhr am waldkater treffen.

sebastian, wie siehts bei dir aus? kommst du evt. auch? wer hätte noch alles lust??? wie siehts denn mal mit den herrschaften von den ersten seiten aus diesem threat aus? ;-)


----------



## Wasserträger (2. August 2006)

So nun genug gequwatsch  . Wollen wir das Ding am Sonntag fest machen?!?!

Treffen 13:00 Uhr am Waldkater von dort aus zum Annaturm, Nordmannsturm und dann schauen wir mal auf die Deisterkarte die überall rum sthen wies weitergeht. Komme mit dem neuen Pferd im Stall. 

Wer ist alles dabei ????


----------



## Hitzi (3. August 2006)

Moin,

vielleicht bin ich auch dabei.

Ein wenig Ortskenntnisse habe da auch   

Melde mich aber noch rechtzeitig.........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. August 2006)

Ich werd versuche mich am Sonntag 1300/1310 anzuschließen.


----------



## Quen (3. August 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> sebastian, wie siehts bei dir aus? kommst du evt. auch? wer hätte noch alles lust??? wie siehts denn mal mit den herrschaften von den ersten seiten aus diesem threat aus? ;-)


Grds. gerne - fahre jedoch nur "ohne anhalten" - also auf Pause am Turm zwischendrin steht mir nicht so der Sinn... wie handhabt ihr das denn?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. August 2006)

Wir machen mit Pause, ... aber es zwingt dich ja keiner diese zu machen, kannst ja einfach weiter fahren.


----------



## Scottfreak (3. August 2006)

soo.... werde sehr sehr seeeehhhrr wahrscheinlich am so geg (!) 13 Uhr am Waldkater sein (nicht aufregen wasserträger ). Mit Pause oben, mal schauen, je nach fitnes dann . Falls ich nicht kommen sollte, schreib ichs noch ins Forum oder schicke carnifex ne sms...(nicht das ihr evt. umsonst auf mich unten wartet  wenn nix von mir kommt, bin ich 100%ig da.
gruß sven


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (3. August 2006)

Ich werde auch um 1300 da sein. 
Pause oder nicht da bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Wasserträger (3. August 2006)

Ich nehme die S-Bahn ab ca 11:30 Hannover HBF und bin um 12:01 in Wennigsen am Bahnhof. Von dort geht es dann Richtung Waldkater. Das sollte man ja wohl in einer Std. schaffen wenn man nicht an jeder Kneipe anhält und ein Bier trinkt . 
@ Carnifex wie lange fährt man von Hannover nach Wennigsen mit dem Bock und wieviel km sind das. Vielleicht brauche ich ja die S-Bahn gar nicht . Schicke Dir morgen mal meine Handy per E-Mail rüber und wir können dann nochmal simsen oder telefonieren. Hatte heute Besuch aus meiner alten und das letzet Bier war schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. August 2006)

Oha, du willst eine Std. lang zwischen Waldkater und Wennigser Bahnhof hin und her fahren?! Die Strecke dauert doch keine 10Min.

Von der Südstadt bis Waldkater sind es gut 25km. Also eine gute Std. Fahrzeit.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (4. August 2006)

Moin, ich starte um ca.1200 am Benther


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. August 2006)

Hallo, dann würd ich anpeilen, gegen 11:30 bei mir los zu fahren, ca 11:40 am KöWoPlatz, um dann ebenfalls um 12:00 am Benther zu sein. Sollte sich Wasserträger auf der Hinfahrt anschliessen wollen.


----------



## Scottfreak (4. August 2006)

Treffen am Benther Berg hört sich auch gut an, weil ich vorher eh noch was in Davenstedt vor hab... wo trefft ihr euch am Benther Berg?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. August 2006)

Jägerheim


----------



## Scottfreak (4. August 2006)

Das ging mal schnell. Ich glaub ich weiß welches das ist  (das mit dem großen Parkplatz ne). Sind wir wieder "nur" die "alte" Truppe oder kommen noch n paar mehr dieses mal????

cu sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. August 2006)

das jägerheim ist direkt an der bundesstraße

Bezüglich der Teilnehmer, tragen wirs doch in den kalender ein..ich mach das mal und ihr added euch dann


----------



## Scottfreak (4. August 2006)

ok, weiß bescheid


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. August 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2939


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (4. August 2006)

Du wirst lachen, das wollte ich dir auch gerade vorschlagen


----------



## Wasserträger (5. August 2006)

@Carnifex 

 ist mit 11:40 KöWo der Königsworther Platz gemeint???.  Wurde dann morgen von dort aus gleich mitkommen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. August 2006)

So sieht es aus.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. August 2006)

Irgendwie scheint ja keiner so richtig Lust zu haben sich da einzutragen ?!


----------



## Wasserträger (5. August 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht es aus.


Bin um 11:40 am KöWo. Bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. August 2006)

Hallo, kleiner Tourbericht, wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst!

75 km +-10km (je nach Anfahrt) 930hm.

Über Hannover, Benther, Gehrdener, Waldkater, Wasserräder, Annaturm (PAUSE!), Nordmannsturm, Trails, Trails, Kölnischfeld, Annaturm, Trails, Wasserräder, Waldkater, Gehrdener, Benther, Hannover. 

Biker sind ja durchaus auch einige unterwegs gewesen, scheinen aber keine MTB-News Aktivisten zu sein. Haben da ein RedBull (Rohloff) überholt, mehrmals ein Scalpel Basic. Und das übliche an voll Protegierten jugendlichen gesehen. Auch vereinzelte Tourenbiker waren am Annaturm zu finden. Seltsamerweise nur dort, auf den Strecken und Trails war es nahezu menschenleer. => Dann können wir ja nicht zuviel Pause gemacht haben. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (6. August 2006)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. Echt schöne Tour gewesen nur schade das ich nächstes WE an der Ostsee bin. Also geht bei mir evtl erst wieder in 2 Wochen. Schaue denn mal rein ob was geht.


----------



## Scottfreak (6. August 2006)

Na hat sich doch wer für den Bericht gefunden  Also ich hatte knapp über 90 aufm Tacho  und ich sach euch, vom Benther Berg nach garbsen war die HÖLLE nur gegenwind, sehr stark auch noch mit böen und in Seelze hatte ich dann 15 min nur krämpfe . Naja die Tour an sich war echt echt geil, gerne wieder.

mfg sven


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (6. August 2006)

Kann mich da nur anschliessen, war eine supi Tour. 
Gebe es nicht gerne zu, konnte vorhin nicht so ohne weiteres aus dem Auto aussteigen. Musste warten bis die Krämpfe abgeklungen sind 
Aber ich halte mich gerne im Schmerzbereich auf 
Habe 3 Wo. Urlaub HH, Fehmarn u. Ungarn, bleibe aber auf dem laufendem.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. August 2006)

Hey Ho, wie sieht es denn Montag aus? Ich habe da noch einen Tag Urlaub.


----------



## Elite-Radler (13. August 2006)

Servus!
Ich wollte mir für diesen Winter auch mal ein gescheites Bike zulegen. War die letzten Winter nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und musste feststellen, dass diese dünnen Reifen nicht wirklich für Schnee geeignet sind. 
Da mein Händler (Laufrad) ja eher auf Rennmaschinen spezialisiert, bin ich auf der Suche nach Händlern für MTBs. Könnt ihr mir da was in Hannover empfehlen?


----------



## kruringo89 (13. August 2006)

moin

erstma bist du im falschen thema würd ich sagen aber is ja jetzt auch egal.

also "mein" händler is ATB an der ecke marienstraße aegidientorplatz. es gibt auch noch keha, das liegt dann links vom anzeiger hochhaus oder vllt karstadt. 

mehr händler kenn ich im moment nicht weil ich eh immer zu atb gehe.

kann ich nur empfehlen

mfg torben


----------



## Danno (13. August 2006)

"mein" Händler ist auch ATB.
Desweiteren gibt es noch Kurbelix in Großburgwedel,die sollen auch nicht schlecht sein und über eine große Auswahl verfügen.
Tipp: Wenn du vor hast,viel selber am Rad zu schrauben und auf Service nach dem Kauf nicht wirklich viel Wert legst ist Keha echt super, da die echt Top-Preise mit dir verhandeln.
Beispiel: Nen Kumpel hat sich das Bergamont Kiez comp geholt(999) und wollte dazu noch den Giro Remedy haben(150) er hat beides für 975 bekommen,da kann man nicht meckern.
Keha führt leider nicht CUBE sonst hätte ich mir mein Rad bei Keha geholt,da ich die Restlichen Arbeiten alles selber mache.
ATB macht so gut wie gar nichts am Preis.Ich hab 50 Nachlass bekommen,aber dafür ist der 1. Service kostenfrei,was bei Keha gar nicht angeboten wird.
Naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir hier mit diesem kleinem "out of topic" weiter helfen.
Andernfalls müsstest du nochmal im Thema "Laden in Hannover" vorbeischauen,da werden viele Kriterien der einzelnen shops aufgefasst.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## kruringo89 (13. August 2006)

ich war heute auch ma im deister unterwegs

war so zwischen 13 und 14 uhr am nordmannsturm

kann sein das ich irgendwen von euch gesehen habe (ich fahre nen schwarz-silbernes cube ltd team)

wenn nich is auch egal aber vllt fahrt ihr ja demnächst mal wieder ne runde, da würde ich dann vllt mal mitkommen

Bis denne

Torben


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. August 2006)

Wie sieht es denn nun mit morgen aus?


----------



## Languste21 (13. August 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mich kurz mal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Jens, bin 40 Jahre jung, wohne in Rodenberg direkt am Deister und habe das MTB wieder entdeckt. Ich bin früher viel und gerne im Deister gefahren. Nun wo Hausbau, Baumpflanzen, Job etc. gelaufen sind möchte ich wieder mehr Zeit ins Rad fahren investieren. Ich habe ein Trekkingrad Gudereit LC 95 ein Fully (eigenbau, nicht von mir ) was etwa 10 Jahre alt ist und ein Wheeler 7700, etwa 13 Jahre.
Nun möchte ich mir demnächst ein neues Fully kaufen. Da ich nicht auf dem laufendem bin, was Technik angeht, bin ich hier gelandet und suche nach Tips und Meinungen von anderen Biker´n.
Ich habe mir bereits viele Bikes angesehen und auch schon drei Favoriten für mich gefunden. Nun würde ich gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören.
Fahren werde ich meist im Deister, Berg auf und ab, Wald und Schotterwege, evtl. Touren, kein Downhill. Noch zu meiner Person 186 cm groß, 89 kg schwer )

Wenn das neue Bike den mal da ist bin ich auch an gemeinsamen Touren         (sofern es die Fitness erlaubt) interessiert.

Die drei Favoriten sind:
Cube AMS Pro black
Stevens F10 Flurent
Ghost AMR 7500

Vielen Dank für Eure Info´s im voraus und hoffentlich bis bald

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elite-Radler (13. August 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> Andernfalls müsstest du nochmal im Thema "Laden in Hannover" vorbeischauen,da werden viele Kriterien der einzelnen shops aufgefasst.


Danke! Und ich dachte, dass Keha nur in der Rennradszene keine guten Kritiken bekommt!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. August 2006)

Hallo, bin nach einer Wo. Fehmarn wieder daheim.
Felix, wann hast du denn morgen geplant? Könnte morgen Nachmittag.

@kruringo89: du kannst dich ja anschließen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. August 2006)

Hallo, wenn morgen Nachmittag dann aber nicht zu weit, da ich um halb 7 nach Bemerode zum Karate will. Ab wann könntest du denn frühestens. 

Ich hätte sonst vielleicht angedacht, nach dem Frühstück (Spätaufsteher) los zu fahren?!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. August 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind wir Kruringo aber schon hin und wieder am Annatrum begegnet, denn soviele weisse Flying Circus gibt es sicher nicht in der Gegend.

Fraglich ob er da Lust hat unsere Touren auch zu fahren?!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. August 2006)

12:30 am Jägerheim?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. August 2006)

Ok


----------



## kruringo89 (13. August 2006)

moin   

morgen hab ich leider keine zeit aber nächstes mal komm ich dann mal mit

und ich fahre nen ltd team und kein flying circus oder wie das heißt  

mfg 

kruringo


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. August 2006)

Hoppla, hab ich mich verguckt?

Tatsächlich, das war der Danno.


----------



## Danno (14. August 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppla, hab ich mich verguckt?
> 
> Tatsächlich, das war der Danno.



HUCH? wann und mit wem hast du mich denn gesehen im wald bzw. am annaturm? kann sehr gut gewesen sein das ich das war,da wir jedesmal unsere ration bratkartoffeln oder fritten essen müssen  .und was fährst du für ein rad?
ab und an kann man mich auch mal auf meiner CUBE ltd3 ´05 cc schleuder im wald sehen

gruß 
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (14. August 2006)

Hi Jens,

ich und mein "Mittrainierender" sind auch in deinem besten Alter   
Wir wohnen auch in SHG. Leider nicht so Zentral am Deister  

Aber wenn das Häuschen denn abbezahlt ist ziehen wir bestimmt noch mal in die direkte Nähe zum Deister-Süntel und Bückeberg. Am besten genau dazwischen   
Nur nicht in die Alpen, das waren wir gerade, puh immer so lange und steil bergauf...

Ich hoffe nur das wir noch fahrtüchtig sind wenn das Haus abbezahlt ist  

Mit Bikeempfehlung halte ich mich mal lieber zurück. Da kannste im Forum bestimmt ne Menge finden. Ausserdem bin ich "befangen". Mein Ghost ein Traum ...   

Ist aber alles relativ zu sehen, alle 3 Bikes sind bestimmt nicht schlecht.

Vielleicht können wir uns mal bei Gelegenheit im Deister zu einer gemeinsamen Runde treffen. 

 Dirk


----------



## Scottfreak (14. August 2006)

So, ich bin jetzt auch wieder aus meinem kurz-camping-urlaub zurück. Hab jetzt noch bis einschließlich (wahrscheinlich) montag frei. wie siehts bei euch aus?? evt. wieder sonntag ne tour? hätte mal wieder richtig lust  wieder so schön lang  kann mommentan leider nur unregelmässig und selten im www sein, also wenn ihr ne tour macht (und du felix bist dabei) wäre es toll, wenn ihr mir per sms oder anruf bescheid geben könntet.
bis die tage

sven

ps: hoffen wir auf besseres wetter (keine lust mein bike komplett aus einander zu nehmen nur um den schlamm überall raus zu holen ). nein felix, ich habe (noch) keinen wetterbericht gesehen


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (14. August 2006)

Hi, bin ab Sa. für eine Wo. in Ungarn. Nehme mein Bike mit, es gibt da auch einige nette Trails allerdings keine HM.
Bis die Tage.
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. August 2006)

Grundsätzlich würde ich am WE schon fahren wollen. Welchen Umfang und welchen Tag kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen.


----------



## 1Tintin (16. August 2006)

Hi,
ist jemand heute zum späteren Nachmittag ab 16:00 /16:30 unterhalb der Laube Richtung Wennigsen unterwegs?
Möchte ein wenig an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen!

Ciao Tintin


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. August 2006)

Hallo, wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht so ansehe, dann würd ich wohl zu Samstag tendieren.

Heute geht für mich nicht, schon garnicht zu so verboten früher Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. August 2006)

@Danno
Ich meine mit so ner Horde jugendlicher mit weiteren Dirt etc. Bikes.


----------



## Wasserträger (16. August 2006)

Hallo Jens,

schau doch bitte mal auf den nachfolgenden Link. Meist sind wir 4 Leute die den Deister rund um den Annaturm unsicher machen. Wenn Du Lust hast einfach mit einklincken. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Scottfreak (17. August 2006)

Moinsen Leute. Hab jetzt gerade mal wieder die Möglichkeit online zu sein. Mit Samstag weiß ich noch nicht genau Felix. Ab wann würdest du denn dann wieder los fahren? 12 Uhr Jägerheim?! Um dann wieder so geg. 13 Uhr am Waldkater zu sein?! Evt. wäre ich dabei. Muss ich aber mal schauen, weil sich für Samstag bei mir evt. noch was ändern kann! Wenn ihr ne Tour auf die Beine gestellt habt und Uhrzeiten, evt. Länge und Dauer festehen könntest du mich ja vieleicht bitte via Handy informieren (an Carnifex speziell ) weil ich evt. nich vor Samstag wieder im Internet bin.

bis die Tage


ps: wie siehts mit Wasserträger aus??


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. August 2006)

Also, wenn ich dies WE fahre, wozu ich Lust hätte, aber noch nicht genaus weiss ob einzurichten, dann Samstag, aber nicht so früh. eher so 1400 oder 1500 am Waldkater.


----------



## Wasserträger (18. August 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn ich dies WE fahre, wozu ich Lust hätte, aber noch nicht genaus weiss ob einzurichten, dann Samstag, aber nicht so früh. eher so 1400 oder 1500 am Waldkater.


Hey,
bei mir steht es auch noch nicht fest ob ich Zeit habe. entscheidet sich wohl erst heute Abend. Schaue morgen früh nochmal bzw stelle heute Abend nochmal was rein wenn klappt. Ansonsten bis die Tage


----------



## Wasserträger (18. August 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir wird es morgen nichts. Ich könnte aber am Sonntag nur soll das Wetter da ******* werden. Wird dann wohl nur ne Maschseerunde  .  Bis zum nächsten mal und viel Spaß beim evtl Ausritt


----------



## Scottfreak (20. August 2006)

ok, ich gebs zu, gestern waren mir meine freunde und die reincarnation wichtiger als mein bike . wir könnten ja nächste woche sonntag evt. wieder fahren (samstag "darf" ich arbeiten). da müsste ja unser empelder auch wieder da sein.

mfg sven


----------



## Flame-Blade (20. August 2006)

So eine verdammte S*****
Hinter Klein Langenhagen am Grabtrail soll alles weggerissen sein...war gestern nicht persönlich da aber ham mir einige Leute gesagt...werde wohl Dienstag mal hin um mir das anzugucken


----------



## Scottfreak (20. August 2006)

Die waren da vor 2 wochen ja auch schon mit schwerem Gerät im gange... Dann gibts eben irgendwann woanders n neuen trail


----------



## foxi (23. August 2006)

Hi Jens
werde mit Hattrick nächste Woche bei einigermaßen Wetter ne runde durchs Revier starten...wenn du möchtest kannst dich anschließen 
Gebe dann den Termin noch bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (25. August 2006)

HAAAALLLOOOOOOOO??? Lebt ihr noch? Wie siehts mit eventuellem biken am Sonntag aus? Felix? Achja, hab keinen Wetterbericht gesehen, gelesen, gehört, gefüh.... lassen wir das . Könnt ja mal schreiben, wenn wer Lust hätte. So wie letztes mal wäre nicht schlecht, Benther, Gerden, Deister, Deister, Deister, Gerden, Benther...

mfg Sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. August 2006)

Ich bin Sonntag ausser Landes (Bundeslandes), werd dafür morgen bissi fahren.


----------



## Wasserträger (26. August 2006)

Bei mir sieht es auch nicht gut an. Bin die nächsten zwei WE voll ausgebucht. Ihr wießt bescheidt und wenn ich Zeit habe melde ich mich wieder. Viel Spaß beim Radeln  

Gruß


----------



## LordLL (26. August 2006)

...im regen


----------



## Scottfreak (26. August 2006)

Ich kann doch nicht.....

cu


----------



## Quen (27. August 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> HAAAALLLOOOOOOOO??? Lebt ihr noch? Wie siehts mit eventuellem biken am Sonntag aus? Felix? Achja, hab keinen Wetterbericht gesehen, gelesen, gehört, gefüh.... lassen wir das . Könnt ja mal schreiben, wenn wer Lust hätte. So wie letztes mal wäre nicht schlecht, Benther, Gerden, Deister, Deister, Deister, Gerden, Benther...
> 
> mfg Sven


Ge*h*rden - soviel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## Scottfreak (27. August 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Ge*h*rden - soviel Zeit muss sein.



sorry


----------



## grandoldnowi (29. August 2006)

hallo 
ich habe mal zwei fragen...
wo ist das "drop-oder sprungland" ??
und wo ist der "grabtrail" ? 
es wäre echt nett, eine wenigstens ungefähre beschreibung der örtlichkeiten zu bekommen. habe schon des öfteren hier und in anderen foren davon gehört, aber vor ort (im deister) nix gefunden 
grüße carsten


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (29. August 2006)

grandoldnowi schrieb:
			
		

> ...es wäre echt nett, eine wenigstens ungefähre beschreibung der örtlichkeiten zu bekommen...



 Die ungefähre Bescheibung liest sich wie folgt :
Der Grabtrail führt zum "Sprungland"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (29. August 2006)

guten abend grandoldnowi!

die beste taktik ist diese: am wochenende gegen 12uhr am wennigser bahnhof oder am parkplatz waldkater oder etwas später oben am annaturm leuten auflauern, die viel federweg und protektoren dabei haben! diese dann ansprechen und mit ihnen dann die feinsten trails absegeln! 

viel erfolg und spässle!
momme


----------



## grandoldnowi (29. August 2006)

.....hmmm,
werde ich wohl demnächst mal so`n biker mit "schutz und langer feder" ansprechen 

na ja, zu deiner ungefähren beschreibung...hoffentlich verfahre ich mich nicht  
gruß nowi


----------



## Scottfreak (29. August 2006)

Naja verfahren ;-) nach unten kommste immer  Und du wirst hier im Forum wohl kaum eine Wegbeschreibung zu nem Trail bekommen.

greez sven

ps: wie siehts evt. mit diesem sonntag aus??? selbstverständlich bei gutem wetter


----------



## Danno (30. August 2006)

@grandoldnowi :
hast du icq? oder msn? dann sprich mich mal ggf. per icq o.Ä. und ich verrate dir  wo sich das befindet...
Ich möchte es hier nicht posten,da die förster ja scheinbar immer wissen wo was ist.obwohl das dropland schon so gut wieder jeder förster kennt,ist es sicherer du sprichst mich persönlich an....bin nämlich auch einer von der sorte"viel protektoren"


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. September 2006)

Heute, 1245, Waldkater!


----------



## Scottfreak (2. September 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Heute, 1245, Waldkater!



ja ne ist klar  das nächste mal schreibste "fahre jetzt los, in 45 min am waldkater, wer kommt noch alles?!" .

wie siehts bei euch *evt.* morgen aus? felix nein ich hab keinen wetterbericht gesehen, keine ahnung wie es wird. 

mfg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. September 2006)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, da ist Ruhetag.


----------



## Scottfreak (4. September 2006)

Mal so ne Frage, kommt hier eigentlich auch jemand aus der Garbsener Richtung?

mfg sven


----------



## Scottfreak (7. September 2006)

ihr habt aber schon bock auf biken oder. niemand antwortet auf was, keiner macht touren vorschläge. von niemanden kommt was... oder fahrt ihr alle lieber alleine eure hausrunde, also ich finds ehrlich gesagt alleine recht langweilig....


----------



## Wasserträger (8. September 2006)

Aufgrund von diversen Beschwerden habe ich folgenden Tourvorschlag anzukündigen.

Am Samstag den 30.09.06 treffe ich mich mit einem Bekannten um auf den Brocken zu radeln. Der Kumpel hatte auf dem Schutzenfest ein loses Mundwerk dass Er schneller oben ist wie ich. Nun ist soweit und es soll los gehen. Wir haben uns aber im Vorfeld schon darauf geeinigt dass es eine gemütliche Tour werden soll wo der Spaß im Vordergrund steht. Gestartet wird vermutlich in Wenigerrode und die Uhrzeit ist noch nicht bekannt. Evtl. wird die Tour auch noch geändert. Sobald ich da was weiß werde ich mich nochmal melden. Anreise in eigener Regie (mein Auto ist leider voll). Wer Lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Bis denn!!!!


----------



## Scottfreak (8. September 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund von diversen Beschwerden habe ich folgenden Tourvorschlag anzukündigen.
> 
> Am Samstag den 30.09.06 treffe ich mich mit einem Bekannten um auf den Brocken zu radeln. Der Kumpel hatte auf dem Schutzenfest ein loses Mundwerk dass Er schneller oben ist wie ich. Nun ist soweit und es soll los gehen. Wir haben uns aber im Vorfeld schon darauf geeinigt dass es eine gemütliche Tour werden soll wo der Spaß im Vordergrund steht. Gestartet wird vermutlich in Wenigerrode und die Uhrzeit ist noch nicht bekannt. Evtl. wird die Tour auch noch geändert. Sobald ich da was weiß werde ich mich nochmal melden. Anreise in eigener Regie (mein Auto ist leider voll). Wer Lust hat mit zu kommen kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Bis denn!!!!



Oh ne... kannste das nicht auf den 2.10 legen??? bitte bitte bitte.... da fahr ich mit "meinem" kollegen in den harz. wollte auch den brocken mit nehmen....
son zufall....

gruß sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. September 2006)

Hat der Kollege mittlerweile ausreichend trainiert, oder ist das ein anderer.


----------



## Scottfreak (9. September 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Kollege mittlerweile ausreichend trainiert, oder ist das ein anderer.


 
der selbe, er trainiert noch


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. September 2006)

30.09. ist OK, würde mich anschließen


----------



## braust_1 (9. September 2006)

Moin,

wer hat Interesse morgen ne Runde durch den Deister zu drehen? Ich werde vorauss. folgende Runde drehen:

- Treffpunkt 12:30 Uhr am Jägerheim, Benther Berg
- über Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg und Wennigsen zum Annaturm
- Befahren der einschlägig bekannten Trails
- (evtl. noch Trails in der Umgebung Nordmannsturm)
- zurück auf dem gleichen Weg nach Hannover.

Ich habe ein mittleres Tempo und ca. 80 km anvisiert. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, einfach posten oder PM schreiben.

Bis dann,
braust


----------



## Scottfreak (9. September 2006)

So, würde morgen super gerne mit kommen, aber meine mz gabel hat sich gester verabschiedet. vermute mal, kein öl mehr drinne...mist...

könnt ihr nicht am 2ten in den harz fahren..

grüße sven


ps: werde in nächster zeit (nach der gabel reperatur und dem beläuchtungsbau) mehr im benther berg fahren, also nach feierabend. wer evt. lust hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (12. September 2006)

Im Deister gibts jetzt Shuttle Service:


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (12. September 2006)




----------



## Scottfreak (12. September 2006)

Na für die notorische "nur-runter-und-nicht-hochfahr-sondern-hoch-schiebe-fraktion" genau das Richtige

mfg sven


----------



## winx (12. September 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Na für die notorische "nur-runter-und-nicht-hochfahr-sondern-hoch-schiebe-fraktion" genau das Richtige



Ähm, ICH fahre immer! Naja ok, meistens... Aber du hast recht.


----------



## Scottfreak (12. September 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, ICH fahre immer! Naja ok, meistens... Aber du hast recht.




hehe


----------



## nippelspanner (14. September 2006)

Hallo Spotzfreunde,

will am Sa. mal wieder zu einer richtig schönen traillastigen Tour starten. Neudeutsch heißt das jetzt ja "Enduro". Ich sach mal einfach: Gemütlich hoch und schön technisch runter. Also viel Spaß und ja kein Forstautobahn gebolze.  

Start- / Zeitpunktpunkt: 10:00 Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass. Dann haben wir die Trails noch für uns alleine...


----------



## Scottfreak (14. September 2006)

Bin am Sonntag wahrscheinlich im Deister. Wenn denn aber Vormittags los.

grüße sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. September 2006)

Moin, bin wieder zurück aus dem sonnigen Italien. Werde morgen mal ne Tour drehen, aber nicht zu ausgedehnt. Muss mich ja noch erholen.


----------



## amokandy (16. September 2006)

Moin Moin
ich suche noch ein paar Leute die für Deister Touren (tour kommt nicht von tortur!) am WE zu haben sind. Bin nach ein paar Jahren Bikepause wieder im Sattel, also bitte keine Wettkämpfer oder Hobbykamikaze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (17. September 2006)

Hallo Leute, habe heute auf dem Weg zum Deister eine lustige Beobachtung gemacht. Hatte glücklicherweise meine cam dabei.
http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/3181


----------



## Scottfreak (17. September 2006)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe heute auf dem Weg zum Deister eine lustige Beobachtung gemacht. Hatte glücklicherweise meine cam dabei.
> http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/3181



Ja ne is klar...

mfg sven

ps: das ist uralt


----------



## dr.svenson (19. September 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

will demnächst mal den Kleinen Deister unter die Stollen nehmen. Kann mir jemand nette Spots jenseits der zwei Türme nennen, die ich auf jeden Fall in die Route einbauen sollte???

Dank & Gruß,
svenson


----------



## schappi (20. September 2006)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> will demnächst mal den Kleinen Deister unter die Stollen nehmen. Kann mir jemand nette Spots jenseits der zwei Türme nennen, die ich auf jeden Fall in die Route einbauen sollte???
> 
> ...



Wenn du zum kleinen Deister fährst solltest du auf jeden Fall den Sülberg (das ist der Hügel neben dem mit den 3 Windgeneratoren in Holtensen) mit reinnehmen. der hat ein paar nette singletrails. Dann weiter nach Bennigsen über den Auslauf des Deisters  nach Völksen dann über das Wisentgehege zum kleinen Deister.

Gruß Schappi

P.S. Wenn du im Deister nur zwischen den 2 Türmen fährst verpasst du die schönsten Stellen


----------



## Scottfreak (26. September 2006)

Will hier keiner mehr schreiben? 


Würd am WE gerne biken, kann aber nicht, da ich Sa. und So. arbeiten darf. Montag gehts dann in den Harz, Dienstag dann "auskurieren" und danach kanns wieder richtig los gehen! Wie siehts denn bei euch aus? Kriegen wir vieleicht mal wieder so ne Deister Tour hin? So. in 1.5 Wochen vieleicht?

mfg Sven


----------



## schappi (27. September 2006)

Da ich am Deister wohne und meine andere Bike Gruppe z.Zt. schwaechelt bin ich jederzeit am Wochenende dabei.

Gruss
Schappi

P.S. gute orts und sigletrailkentnisse vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (28. September 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand morgen (Freitag 29.09) lust und Zeit so um 16:00 ne Runde durch den Deister zu drehen und ein paar Trails zu rocken?

Treffen z.B Bantorfer Höhe / Lauenau / Feggendorf / Nienst. Pass oder Wennigsen Waldkater.

Bis denne

   Tintin


----------



## Hoppelstopser (28. September 2006)

Wenn mein Bike bis morgen wieder repariert ist bin ich auf jeden Fall in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz/Sportplatz zu finden, wenn Jemand Lust hat dann schickt ne PM. 16 Uhr würde sehr gut passen.

Edit/ Mein Bike ist fertsch, kann also losgehen


----------



## Gerrit (28. September 2006)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hallo Spotzfreunde,
> 
> will am Sa. mal wieder zu einer richtig schönen traillastigen Tour starten. Neudeutsch heißt das jetzt ja "Enduro". Ich sach mal einfach: Gemütlich hoch und schön technisch runter. Also viel Spaß und ja kein Forstautobahn gebolze.



Hiho,
ist sowas auch am kommenden WE geplant? Bin aber bergauf kein D-Zug  


gerrit


----------



## schappi (29. September 2006)

Da ich erst am Samstag abend von einer langen Dienstreisezurueckkomme koennte icham Montag oderDienstag Interesse. Gebiet waeren die singletrail um Ladies only
Gruss Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2006)

Wenn Ihr Dienstag fahrt wäre ich dabei.
Mein Start : Bredenbeck.
Am liebsten morgens und dann lange. 50 bis 50+X Kilometer mit viel bergauf. Mit Trailnamen im Deister kenne ich mich nicht aus, bin aber mit dem Marathonhardtail bislang überall gut zurecht gekommen.

Achso : Bei Regen+Matsch eher nicht -> keine Zeit zum putzen !!!

CIAO Roudy


----------



## Wasserträger (1. Oktober 2006)

Tach Post,

werde heute ca 13:00 Uhr vom Waldkater aus starten. Route ist noch unbekannt, einfach nur ein bißchen biken und die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzen. Wer Lust hat einfach vorbei kommen  

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Scottfreak (1. Oktober 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Tach Post,
> 
> werde heute ca 13:00 Uhr vom Waldkater aus starten. Route ist noch unbekannt, einfach nur ein bißchen biken und die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzen. Wer Lust hat einfach vorbei kommen
> 
> Grüße Stefan


 


Wäre gerne mit gekommen, durfte aber Arbeiten (Verkaufsoffener in Garbsen). Wie siehts evt. mit nächster Woche aus? Frage an alle né.

mfg Sven

PS: Werde heute abend mit Helmlampe nochmal n bisschen unterwegs sein (ca. 1 Stunde) bei mir in Garbsen, wer Lust hat.


----------



## Languste21 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Dirk, 
erst einmal Danke für deine Reaktion. Den Bikekauf habe ich gestern abgeschlossen. Ich habe mich für das Ghost entschieden, was ich anfang nächster Woche bekomme. Wenn ich dann erste Meter gefahren bin werde ich mich erneut melden. Sofern meine Fitness es erlaubt können wir ja mal gemeinsam fahren.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Languste21 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Volker, 

auch Dir vielen Dank für deine Nachricht und "Einladung".
Wir Du vielleicht bei Dirk schon gelesen hast habe ich gerade ein neues Rad bestellt und melde mich sobald es läuft zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jens,

ich dachte schon, weil man nichts mehr von Dir gehört hat, das Du zur Rennradfraktion  gewechselt bist.

Dann mal ab in den Deister...solange es noch trocken ist  

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amokandy (5. Oktober 2006)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag den kleinen Deister und den Osterwald abzufahren?
Als Treffpunkt würde ich das Jagdschloss um 11.00 vorschlagen.

hey ho ... let´s go !!


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Dirk,

wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt sag bescheid, dann packe ich das Bike ins Auto und komme mal rüber auf eure Seite vom Deister. Mit Olaf ist z.Zt nicht los und Nico bekomme ich Sonntags früh nicht aus dem Bett

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi Carsten,

wir waren  2 mal im Deister in den letzten Tagen. Schöne Trails gefahren  
Wenn dann fahren am WE. Wann weiss ich noch nicht. Melde mich wenn ich was weiß.

VG
Dirk


----------



## Scottfreak (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich, aber das ist mir erstens zu weit weg  und zweitens schreit die berufsschule . wird eher ne kleine tour am sonntag bei mir.

mfg sven


----------



## Wasserträger (8. Oktober 2006)

Tach Leute,

war heute alleine im Deister unterwegs und habe die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt. 27 km und 800 HM. 2 neue Trail entdeckt die es in sich haben. Zumindest für mein Fahrkönnen schon sehr ansprichsvoll. Ich dachte vielleicht trifft man ein bekanntes Gesicht am Annaturm aber leider Fehlanzeige. War auch sehr kurzfristig bei mir und deshalb kein posting im Forum.


----------



## Scottfreak (8. Oktober 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> war heute alleine im Deister unterwegs und habe die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt. 27 km und 800 HM. 2 neue Trail entdeckt die es in sich haben. Zumindest für mein Fahrkönnen schon sehr ansprichsvoll. Ich dachte vielleicht trifft man ein bekanntes Gesicht am Annaturm aber leider Fehlanzeige. War auch sehr kurzfristig bei mir und deshalb kein posting im Forum.


 

och maaaaaannnnn, hätteste mal was gesagt


----------



## BennoBerggeil (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Gruß an alle Biker im Deister und speziell an Jens.
Wohne auch in Rodenberg , naja eigentlich nur von Montag bis Freitag.
Am Wochenende zieht es mich meistens in die thüringische Heimat.
Wenn es unter der Woche paßt, kann man ja mal gemeinsam biken.

Gruß Benno (junge 38 Jahre)


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo 
Hat jemand am Sonntag morgen Lust zu Biken?
10:00 Uhr Raum Wennigsen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scottfreak (13. Oktober 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat jemand am Sonntag morgen Lust zu Biken?
> 10:00 Uhr Raum Wennigsen?
> 
> ...



Bin evt. dabei!  Geb morgen nochmal bescheid! Wie siehts bei den anderen aus?? Schön große Gruppe wäre doch mal geil 

mfg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2006)

das wäre schön!
Noch jemand dabei?
Morgen soll gutes Wetter werden.
Reisst den Arsch von Sofa.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Oktober 2006)

Wie besprochen bin ich dabei,.... und bringe Micha mit.


----------



## Scottfreak (15. Oktober 2006)

ich wollte mitkommen, AAAAAAABBBBBEEEERRRR, erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt . hab jetzt aber erstmal urlaub, vieleicht komme ich ja mal zum deister, werde das dann auf alle fällte hier ankündigen.

mfg sven


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2006)

Ja, Ja,

Fleisch- Schwäche ist dein Name.
wir haben eine sehr nette 45km Tour gemacht.
Wennigsen; Egestorf, Nordmannsturm, Alte Taufe, Fernsehturm, den Singletrail am Fernsehturm ins Bullerbachtal runter (dabei noch 3 Biker getroffen mit denen wir zusammen abgefahren sind) dann auf kleinen Trails von Barsinghausen wieder zurück nach Wennigsen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

plant jemand hier eine Tour durch den Deister???? Meine Vorstellung Sonntag zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr am Waldkater Wennigsen. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal austoben und was tickern und evtl. findet sich ein lustige Truppe zu fahren ;-)


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Oktober 2006)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> plant jemand hier eine Tour durch den Deister???? Meine Vorstellung Sonntag zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr am Waldkater Wennigsen. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal austoben und was tickern und evtl. findet sich ein lustige Truppe zu fahren ;-)



sonntag wird schwer, ich versuche es, aber ich glaube das wird nix. hätte montag zeit. bzw. die ganze nächste woche noch.... jemand lust?

gruß Sven

edit: gings evt. auch später? dann könnte ich es evt. schon eher schaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Sven,

Wird bei heute nichts. Bekommen im laufe des Nachmittags noch Besuch von Freunden. Viel Spaß falls Du fährst.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Scottfreak (22. Oktober 2006)

Nö, alleine wollte ich dann auch nicht  haste die woche vieleicht zeit? @ felix, wie siehts bei dir mal wieder aus?

mfg Sven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich muss mich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit ausklinken, Fahrten in den Deister sind zeitlich nicht drin. Komme unter der Woche und selbst am WE kaum noch zum Fahren, Besserung erstmal nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Scottfreak (24. Oktober 2006)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss mich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit ausklinken, Fahrten in den Deister sind zeitlich nicht drin. Komme unter der Woche und selbst am WE kaum noch zum Fahren, Besserung erstmal nicht in Sicht.



na das hört sich ja nach viel arbeit an...schaden

cuu sven


----------



## hellocook (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Hat jemand Lust in den nächsten Tagen trotz schlechtem Wetter auf eine Deister oder Benther Berg Runde. Bin nach einigen Jahren Pause, diversen Wehwehchen und noch mehreren kilos extra eher ruhig unterwegs und möchte wieder regelmäßig  fahren. 

Gruss Kristijan (derzeit alte 36)


----------



## Red Bulls (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
scheine hier ja auf die richtige Altersklasse gestossen zu sein. Bin selber 41 Jahre alt und fahre viel Mtb und auch mal ab und zu in den Deister. Leider meistens allein weil meine Kumpels nicht so die Lust auf " Berge" haben. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe, würde ich mich gern mal bei euch anschließen.

MfG Red Bulls


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Oktober 2006)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs gut ist werden wir am WE auf jeden Fall noch mal ne Runde im Deister machen. Ich und mein Mitstreiter (41+40) werden uns dann mal hier melden.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hellocook (25. Oktober 2006)

Sagt einfach Bescheid wann und wo, ich denke am WE sollte es klappen.

Gruss,
Kristijan


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja und im Moment nach einer Umdisposition. Denn durch die geringere Zeit hab ich derzeit einige andere Projekte am Laufen, siehe Galerie. Also wer daran Interesse hat!?


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2006)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter halbwegs gut ist werden wir am WE auf jeden Fall noch mal ne Runde im Deister machen. Ich und mein Mitstreiter (41+40) werden uns dann mal hier melden.
> 
> Gruß
> Downhillfaller



Hallo Dirk,
ich wäre auch dabei.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi Carsten,

wollen wir hoffen das es etwas trocken bleibt. 
Letztes WE sind wir mal "fremdgegangen": wir waren im Teuteburger Wald bei Paderborn  .
Wir mussten mal was anderes als Deister sehn.

Vielleicht klappts ja mal...

Dirk


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Dirk,
wäre schön wenns klappen könnte Nico will auch mitkommen.
Vieleicht kommt ja auch noch Rudy da Tree mit.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

bin heute auch kurz gefahren und haben einen kleinen Bikepark (nähe Feggendorf ) gefunden  
Carsten, das ist was für dich   
Haste de Protektoren ????

Ich bin leider von der falschen Seite gekommen und musste bergauf schieben.

So Feierabend, bin kaputt vom Höhenmeterschieben...

Dirk


----------



## Hattrick (26. Oktober 2006)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin heute auch kurz gefahren und haben einen kleinen Bikepark (nähe Feggendorf ) gefunden
> Carsten, das ist was für dich
> ...



Hallo
Möchte jemand (5 Pers) in einem Winterpokal-Team mitfahren ?

Gelegentliche Ausfahrten sollten nicht ausgeschlossen werden 
Teamname Vorschlag: "E1 - Radler". Weitere Vorschläge erwünscht  

@foxi: Du bist sicher dabei ?!


Regeln
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Dirk,

Nein habe keine Protektoren.

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus?
Wenn ja wo und wann treffen?

Gruß
Carsten

P.S. Oberhalb von Wennigsen giebt es einen großen Bikepark.
Wollt Ihr euch das mal ansehen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Ich würde gern am Sonntag mitkommen wenn was geplant ist. Wo soll es denn losgehen? 
Ach ja... ich hab Spass an Touren. Bikepark Action ist nich so mein Ding.


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Oktober 2006)

So wie es aussieht werden wir morgen um 12 Uhr am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke in Rodenberg ne Tour starten. 


Wir gucken mal wie das Wetter so um 10 Uhr aussieht. 

Gruß
Dirk

P.S Bikepark ist auch nicht unser Ding.


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2006)

Dirk 
wenn das Bild das der Spaziergänger von uns drckkigen bikern gemacht hat etwas geworden ist stell das doch mal hier rein,
Ich habe erst im Auto im Rückspiegel gesehen wie dreckig auch mein gesicht war.
Hat Spass gemacht.

Für alle die nicht dabei wahren: Ihr habt was verpasst.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Oktober 2006)

Das war ne schöne Schlammschlacht heute. Von 12 bis 14 Uhr waren wir  vom Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke aus unterwegs. Wir haben genau den Regen abgepasst...
eben richtiges Bikerwetter. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Oktober 2006)

Ja das war schön feucht von unten und oben  

Carsten: nicht viel vom Dreck zu sehen auf dem Foto  

Aber wo war denn Homer_Simplon ???
Doch wohl nicht am Funkturmtrail   
Auf dem Parkplatz um 12 ja wohl nicht, oder habt ihr Tankkappen auf


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Oktober 2006)

> Aber wo war denn Homer_Simplon ???
> Doch wohl nicht am Funkturmtrail
> Auf dem Parkplatz um 12 ja wohl nicht, oder habt ihr Tankkappen auf



Ich war Punkt 12 auf dem Parkplatz zur Teufelsbrücke (war jedenfalls so ausgeschildert) und hab da den Kristijan (hellocook) getroffen. Wir sind dann eine "Walhalla-Kreuzbuche-Bikepark oberhalb von Feggendorf-Waldrand zurück zum Parkplatz" Runde gefahren. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja meinen Malerbus gesehen.

nächstes WE gehts wieder los, dann ist mein Sohnemann hoffentlich auch wieder fit. 
Wenn Ihr von außerhalb mit dem Auto kommt können wir auch gern von mir zuhause (Barsinghausen am Besucherberkwerk) aus starten. Dann könnt Ihr eure Bikes noch mit dem Gartenschlauch entmatschen bevor Ihr sie wieder ins Auto schmeißt.

vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch eure Uhren schon gestern umgestellt


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Oktober 2006)

Ist der Parkplatz denn von der B442 bei Rodenberg ausgeschildert ? 
Oder gibt es noch einen bei Walhalla der auch so heisst ?

An den Malerbus kann ich mich nicht errinnern. Wir waren um 5 nach 12 auf dem Parkplatz angekommen. Oder haben wir uns verpasst ?

Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2006)

Morgen Dirk,
das Photo von uns drei alten Herren ist ja ganz lustig.
Den Dreck sieht man nur auf meiner Jacke.

@Homer ich finde es schon irritierend wenn man sich verabredet und die Leute noch nicht einmal 5 min warten. So bekomt man nie eine gGuppe zusammen.
wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schaue war es schon gut gestern zu fahren.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin Carsten,

ruhig Blut  
Ich glaube von Barsinghausen aus gibt es auch einen Parkplatz der so heisst.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Oktober 2006)

von der Umgehungsstraße B442 ist der Weg zum Parkplatz augeschildert. Man fährt dort über eine Brücke über die A2. Es gibt ja aber auch noch den Weg zum Warnamt 3 der unter der A2 durchführt. Auf dem kommt man ja dann direkt zur Teufelsbrücke, aber meines Wissens ist der nicht als Parkplatz vorgesehen.  
Wir können uns ja auch an der Mooshütte oder der Ex-Cecilienhöhe Treffen. Das wäre sicher eindeutiger und für die Leute von auswärts auch gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

genau der Parplatz ist es. Also der Weg der über die A2 führt. So wie die Auschilderung an der B442.

Schappi war um 12 da und wir um 12.05 Uhr. Wir haben aber da niemanden gesehen  . 

Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal...

Wir sind direkt Teufelsbrücke-Kreuzbuche-Fernsehturm-Trail runter bis Barsinghausen (ich glaube die Einheimischen sagen "Basche" zu Barsinghausen)-Kammweg-Trails um Teufelsbrücke-Cicilienhöhe gefahren.


----------



## Hattrick (29. Oktober 2006)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> von der Umgehungsstraße B442 ist der Weg zum Parkplatz augeschildert. Man fährt dort über eine Brücke über die A2. Es gibt ja aber auch noch den Weg zum Warnamt 3 der unter der A2 durchführt. Auf dem kommt man ja dann direkt zur Teufelsbrücke, aber meines Wissens ist der nicht als Parkplatz vorgesehen.
> Wir können uns ja auch an der Mooshütte oder der Ex-Cecilienhöhe Treffen. Das wäre sicher eindeutiger und für die Leute von auswärts auch gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen.



Klugscheiss:
Den Parkplatz welchen ihr meint dürfte der "Deisterparkplatz" in Rodenberg sein (von der 442 kommend über die A2) ... 
Vor dem ehem. Warnarmt ist kein Parkplatz ! Eingeschränktes Halteverbot --> Strafzettel. (welche anscheinend mit Vergnügen verteilt werden)
Ein noch besserer Startpunkt wäre der Deisterparkplatz in Feggendorf.


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Oktober 2006)

selber Klug********r  

an der B442 steht "Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke" 

nur von dem reden wir.


----------



## hellocook (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Regenfahrer!

Nun kann ich doch nicht anders und gebe auch noch meinen Senf ab: Ich bin um 11:30h in der Wedemark losgefahren, gegen 11:55 sind Markus und ich auf dem Deisterparkplatz angekommen. Wir haben die Fahrräder fertig gemacht, ich habe mich noch umgezogen und dann sind wir langsam los. Da es Kübel gegossen hat, habe ich erhlich gesagt auch nicht mehr mit einem großen Andrang gerechnet.

Wie auch immer, nächste Woche klappt es bestimmt besser.

Kristijan


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab mir grad ne vernünftige beleuchtung bestellt und erweitere damit meine Bikefreizeit auf die Abende in der Woche. Gibts hier denn noch mehr lichtscheues Gesindel, das mit mir im dunkeln durch den Wald fährt? 

Lasst uns dann aber an einem beleuchteten Parkplatz treffen 

Grüße von Andreas aus Basche (wie die Einheimischen sagen  )


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Oktober 2006)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich hab mir grad ne vernünftige beleuchtung bestellt und erweitere damit meine Bikefreizeit auf die Abende in der Woche. Gibts hier denn noch mehr lichtscheues Gesindel, das mit mir im dunkeln durch den Wald fährt?
> 
> Lasst uns dann aber an einem beleuchteten Parkplatz treffen
> ...


----------



## Monday (30. Oktober 2006)

moin,

nach einer etwas längeren zwangspause soll es bei mir wieder mit dem training losgehen, jemand interesse ein hannover/deister team für den winterpokal zu bilden? bzw. auf touren am samsatg oder sonntag?


----------



## Scottfreak (30. Oktober 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nach einer etwas längeren zwangspause soll es bei mir wieder mit dem training losgehen, jemand interesse ein hannover/deister team für den winterpokal zu bilden? bzw. auf touren am samsatg oder sonntag?



also interesse auf jeden fall, kann aber nicht. die ausbildung neigt sich dem ende zu, dh. wenig zeit. würde deshalb bei mir keinen sinn machen, weil ich wahrscheinlich dauern absagen müsste. deshalb werde ich dieses jahr solo mitmachen. soll aber nicht heißen, dass die touren im deister mit anderen nicht sein müssen...
...apropo wie siehts bei euch denn am sonntag aus (wenn das wetter i.o. ist...)

gruß sven


----------



## Monday (30. Oktober 2006)

interesse ist da, gabel und dämpfer sind aber gerade beim service. glaube nicht, das ich die zum wochenende wieder bekomme.


----------



## Scottfreak (30. Oktober 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> interesse ist da, gabel und dämpfer sind aber gerade beim service. glaube nicht, das ich die zum wochenende wieder bekomme.




meine kommen in 1-2 wochen dran 

wahrscheinlich dann, wenn das wetter plötzlich richtig geil wird und alle leute dann fahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. November 2006)

Wie siehts mit ner Tour am Sonntag aus? 
mein Vorschlag wäre: 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Bantorfer Höhe

Als Erkennungszeichen werde ich die Times lesen und eine rote Nelke im Knopfloch tragen


----------



## Monday (2. November 2006)

der dämpfer mußte eingeschickt werden, bin jetzt 14 tage ohne mtb 

bei mir steht jetzt erstmal RR und laufen auf dem programm.


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. November 2006)

Hi ,

sieht leider nicht gut aus da ich an diesem Tag viel sitzen und essen und Smalltalk halten muss. Und am Sonntag drauf das gleich nochmal   
Winterspeck anfressen  

Sorry, aber viel Spaß bei der Times   

Event. kann ich kurzfristig am Samstag. Mal sehn ob sich was dreht  

Ansonsten ist Bantorfer Höhe auch ein guter Startpunkt. Sind wir dieses Jahr oft gewesen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. November 2006)

Für Sonntag ist mir auch was dazwischen gekommen. Samstag kann ich wegen der Arbeit erst ab 13.00, dann aber so lange bis ich umfalle  

Ich hab gestern mkit meinem Sohn mal ne Regenrunde im dunkeln gedreht. Hat auch Spaß gemacht


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. November 2006)

Wird heute leider nix! Wenn Ihr fahrt dann viel Spaß


----------



## hellocook (4. November 2006)

Wir fahren gegen 13:00h vom Parkplatz Bantdorfer Höhe los ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. November 2006)

wer hätte Lust auf ne Runde am WE, vorzugweise Sonntag und bei trockenem Wetter auch gern etwas länger?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. November 2006)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> So setzten wir uns in der Woche auf den Imagic Rollentrainer und fahren virtuell auf dem PC und gucken nebenher spannende Filme auf DVD.
> Das beste daran: Gartenschlauch und Kettenöl bleibt unberührt



Ich war heute mal allein mit Beleuchtung im Wald. Basche-Bährenhöhle-Nordmannsturm-Basche. So eine Atmosphäre mit Nebel im hellen Mondlicht gibts sicher nicht virtuell. Das war einfach nur genial.

aber ganz nebenbei hab ich dem Weihnachtsmann auch schonmal die Webseite von Imagic gezeigt


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2006)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> aber ganz nebenbei hab ich dem Weihnachtsmann auch schonmal die Webseite von Imagic gezeigt



du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ? Meine Tochter (7J.) auch noch    

Dann können wir ja vielleicht nach Weihnachten virtuell gegeneinander fahren   

Ich kann event. am Samstag. Mal sehn wie das Wetter so mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. November 2006)

Ich bin am Freitag nachmittag noch schnell vorm Dunkelwerden ne Runde gefahren. Ich glaube dabei ist mir einer der zwei lustigen drei vom Rodenbeger Parkplatz auf dem Kammweg, nahe dem Annaturm, entgegen gekommen. 
Zu meinem blanken Entsetzen ist nach dem Teufelskammertrail nun auch der Grabweg mit dicken Bäumen versperrt. 

Ich bin wieder morgen früh im Wald. Genaue Uhrzeit ist noch nicht klar, aber Kristijan + Hund und mein Sohn sind dabei. 
mein Tourvorschlag: Barsinghausen Waldstadion -> Nordmannsturm -> Wallmannhütte -> Fernsehturm ->Naturfreundehaus 

vielleicht treffen wir uns


----------



## Scottfreak (17. November 2006)

Nicht Deister, aber vieleicht auch ganz schön:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191163&page=2


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. November 2006)

Haaaaallllllllloooooooooohoooooooo??
wo seid ihr alle?
der Wald ist viel zu groß für mich alleine 
ich würde gern am Sonntag fahren. Wer noch?


----------



## schappi (18. November 2006)

hallo Homer,

habe Sonntag leider keine Zeit (Volkstrauertag) aber nächstes Wochenende 24.und 25 wäre cool. Rudy da Tree hätte dann auch Zeit
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. November 2006)

Ich fahre überraschender Weise doch noch heute ne Runde aber nächsten Samstag hab ich auch wieder mehr Zeit, dann könnte ich schon vormittags. Welchen Treffpunkt schagt Ihr vor?
Ich bin letzte Woche auch mal wieder ne Straßenrunde um den halben Deister gefahren. Wegen der großen Novemberhitze allerdings erst abends mit Licht


----------



## schappi (18. November 2006)

Rudy und ich kommen aus Wennigsen, wenn Dwonhillfaller nicht mitkommt würde ich Wennigsen vorschlagen.
Ansonsten wenn die beiden Schaumburger mitkommen können wir uns auch wieder am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke treffen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. November 2006)

ich war heute mit Kristijan, aka hellocook, und seinem Hund unterwegs. 
Wir fahren nächsten Samstag in einer Vierergruppe + Hund von Barsinghausen aus zum Annaturm und weiter nach Springe durch den Steinbruch zurück dann über Deisterpforte - Ziegenbuche - Nienstedt. 
Zwischen Nienstedter Pass und Annaturm übergeben wir den Hund dann an Kristijans Frau. Hört sich kompliziert an... ist es auch  
Es wär toll wenn wir uns auf dem Nienstedter Pass oder am Annaturm zusammentun könnten. Warscheinlich werden wir Annaturm Mittagessen, also gegen 13.00 oder so dort sein.
Für die leichtere Ortung im großen Wald poste ich Schappi meine Handynummer.

viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn die beiden Schaumburger mitkommen können wir uns auch wieder am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke treffen
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi,
heute ging nicht. Wir haben Thomas sein neues Enduro-Bike abgeholt  
Wir werden wohl morgen ne Runde drehen.

Event. dann bis nächst Woche.

Schönes Restwochenende
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (19. November 2006)

Hallo Dirk,
was hat sich Thomas denn gekauft?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## schappi (19. November 2006)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich war heute mit Kristijan, aka hellocook, und seinem Hund unterwegs.
> Wir fahren nächsten Samstag in einer Vierergruppe + Hund von Barsinghausen aus zum Annaturm und weiter nach Springe durch den Steinbruch zurück dann über Deisterpforte - Ziegenbuche - Nienstedt.
> Zwischen Nienstedter Pass und Annaturm übergeben wir den Hund dann an Kristijans Frau. Hört sich kompliziert an... ist es auch
> Es wär toll wenn wir uns auf dem Nienstedter Pass oder am Annaturm zusammentun könnten. Warscheinlich werden wir Annaturm Mittagessen, also gegen 13.00 oder so dort sein.
> ...


Wenn wir uns am Annaturm treffen, könne wir Ladies only fahren und dann rüber nach Springe zum Steinbruch.
Samstag 24,11.2006 13:00 Uhr.

Gruß#
Scahappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> was hat sich Thomas denn gekauft?
> 
> Gruß
> Carsten



Hi Carsten,

fährt jetzt auch Ghost. Hat ein neues ERT 5700 für 800 unter NP gekauft. Dafür ist es nicht schlecht.

Aber heute war nix mit 1.Ausfahrt   Wollte es wohl nicht schmutzig machen  

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns am Annaturm treffen, könne wir Ladies only fahren und dann rüber nach Springe zum Steinbruch.
> Samstag 24,11.2006 13:00 Uhr.



Alles klar, Ladies only kenne ich dem Namen nach noch nicht, bin aber sicher schonmal da gewesen.


----------



## schappi (22. November 2006)

Hallo Downhillfaller,
kommt ihr am Samstag mit? Wir könnten uns 12:30 am Nienstedter Pass treffen.
Thomas neues Bike richtig dreckig machen,

@Rudy da Tree,
kannst du und dein Freund auch?

Wetterbericht sieht z.Zt nicht schlecht aus:
http://www-4.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (22. November 2006)

Hallo Schappi (und natürlich auch alle anderen hier),

Ich würde mich euch am Samstag gern anschließen. Nienstädter Pass kenne ich sogar und hätte daher auch als Ortsunkundiger kein Problem dorthin zu finden. Ihr müsstet nur versprechen, mich nicht gnadenlos abzuhängen, weil ich im Deister wirklich nur den E1 kenne und ansonsten wohl im Wald überwintern müsste  

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich in diesem Thread erfahren kann, ob ihr euch überhaupt trefft und, wenn ja, Lust auf 'n neues Gesicht habt

Gruß

Axel


----------



## schappi (22. November 2006)

Hallo Exto

um 13:00Uhr warten Homer Simplon und 4 Leute am Annaturm um sich anzuschließen. Wir könnten uns am Nienstedter Pass um 12:30 Uhr treffen oder uns alle um 13:uhr am Annaturm (ist der höchste Punkt des Deisters) wenn du den E1 gefahren bist kennst du ihn.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Downhillfaller,
> kommt ihr am Samstag mit? Wir könnten uns 12:30 am Nienstedter Pass treffen.
> Thomas neues Bike richtig dreckig machen,
> 
> ...



Hi,

cool...die Gruppe wird größer. Hatte mich zwar auf Sonntag eingestellt aber werde wohl auch Samstag hinkriegen. Würde dann mein uraltes mattweißes GHOST mal einsauen und die neue Gabel einfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. November 2006)

Wir werden wohl auch dabei sein  

Mehr am Freitag abend...


Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (22. November 2006)

Den Annaturm kenn ich. Da ich aber mit dem Auto aus Bad Oeynhausen komme, wär der Nienstädter Pass schon gut. Igendwo muss ich die Blechkiste ja hinstellen  Allerdings würde ich von da aus auch selbst den Turm finden.

Ich werd aber spätestens Freitag noch mal nachhorchen.


----------



## schappi (23. November 2006)

@ Alle das hört sich ja richtig gut an! Da bekommen wir mal eine richtig große Gruppe zusammen. Ich bringe noch meien Sohn mit. Rudy kommt dein Freund aus Egestorf auch wieder mit?
Exto kommt dein Sohn auch mit?

@Homer Simplon,
wie sieht das bei dir aus? Bleibt es bei Samstag?

Die Wettervorhersage wird immer besser:
http://www-4.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> @
> Die Wettervorhersage wird immer besser:
> http://www-4.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
> 
> ...



Das mit der Vorhersage wäre ja schön !
Bei dem Wetter heute, bleib ich mit dem Ars.. lieber zu Hause.

Hat keiner einen guten Draht nach "oben" ?

Gruß 
Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. November 2006)

Samstag ist bei mir fest eingeplant. Hellocook und ich sind gegen 13.00 auf ne Erbsensuppe am Annaturm. Mein Sohn ist hoffentlich bis dahin wieder fit und mein Freund Henning muß hoffentlich auch nicht arbeiten.
Also könnt Ihr mit mindestens 2 Pesonen rechnen.
Ich fahre momentan abends auf der Straße um den halben Deister (Barsinghausen - Nienstedt - Einbeckhausen - Lauenau - Bad Nenndorf und zurück nach Barsinghausen). Wenn ich so ganz allein im dunklen Wald fahre macht sich meine Familie zu große Sorgen (wilde Sau, ick hör dir trappsen) 
Wer abends ganz spontan , also nach dem Regen, mit mir touren will, ob auf Straße oder Schotter, ist willkommen.


----------



## exto (23. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto kommt dein Sohn auch mit?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Nee, der kommt nicht mit. Er wohnt 'n Stück weiter weg und ist nicht jedes Wochenende hier. Scheidungsfamilie... 

Ich war allerdings heute Nachmittags mit ihm und seinen Jungs in seinem Revier unterwegs. Langsam werd' ich ein bisschen alt für sowas...


----------



## schappi (23. November 2006)

Lasst uns morgen abend noch eimal kontaktiren um genaue Zeit und Treffpunkt auszumachen.
Das mit dem Wetter wird schon gut!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> @ Alle das hört sich ja richtig gut an! Da bekommen wir mal eine richtig große Gruppe zusammen.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Der 1.Mitfahrer fängt schon an zu schwächeln   
Thomas hat sich erkältet  
Mal sehn ob er sich fit fühlt.
Schade, dann können wir sein neues Bike nicht taufen...
Dabei ist er doch so ein Freund des Gartenschlauchs    

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (24. November 2006)

Hallo Dirk,@Alle
ich habe Nico aktiviert er kommt mit.
Als Treffpunkt und Zeit schlage ich Samstag 13:00 Uhr am Annaturm vor.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. November 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, der kommt nicht mit. Er wohnt 'n Stück weiter weg und ist nicht jedes Wochenende hier. Scheidungsfamilie...
> 
> Ich war allerdings heute Nachmittags mit ihm und seinen Jungs in seinem Revier unterwegs. Langsam werd' ich ein bisschen alt für sowas...



Hallo Exto,

ich habe gerade in deinen Bildern geschaut, dein Sohn fährt auch ein Corratech. Meiner auch
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Monday (24. November 2006)

moin,

jemand lust morgen eine 2,5 - 3,0 Std. Runde durch den Deister zu drehen? Wollte so um 10.00 oder 10.30 h losfahren.

Als Startorte wären für mich die Bantorfer Höhe, Argestorf oder Wennigsen interessant.

Gruß


----------



## exto (24. November 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234110&page=3


----------



## exto (24. November 2006)

So, ich krieg gleich Besuch und kann deshalb später nicht mehr hier nachsehen. Werd aber morgen früh nochmal kurz gucken.

Ich werd morgen um 12:30h mein Auto am Nienstedter Pass platzieren. Ich hoffe mal, Schappi, dass ich dich dann da treffe. 
Ansonsten werd ich mich dann auf den Weg zum Annaturm machen und seh'n,wer sich da so rumtreibt...

@Schappi: Für alle Fälle gibt's mal meine Nummer per PN.

Ich freu mich auf ne gepflegte Schlammschlacht


----------



## Monday (24. November 2006)

moin,

bin morgen ab ca. 10.30h im Deister unterwegs. Werde dann mal um 12.30h am Paß vorbei schauen, vielleicht kann man noch eine Std. oder länger zusammen fahren.

Ciao


----------



## schappi (25. November 2006)

Hallo Exto,

Ich komme mit Rudy und meinem Sohn Wir treffen uns vorher und fahren dann direkt zum Annaturm. Holmer ist dann auch schon mit ein paar Kumpels da. 
Also 13:00 Uhr am Annaturm
Gruß
Schappi
Deine Nr. Habe ich gespeichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2006)

meistens kommt es anders... 
in bin erkältungsmäßig leider schon etwas angeschlagen (Husten im Gesicht) und will mir bei diesem Sauwetter nicht noch den Rest geben. Dabei hatte ich mich schon sooo auf ne Tour in einer größeren Gruppe gefreut. 
Ich hab mich mit Kristijan alias hellocook auf morgen vertagt. Schappi rufe ich an wenn wir losfahren. Wenn es morgen dann klappt, sind wir gegen 12.00 am 
Annaturm.


----------



## schappi (25. November 2006)

Hallo Homer,

wir 5: Rudy da Tree, Downhillfaller,Exto, mein Sohn und ich haben uns am Annaturm getroffen und eine Nette Tour gemacht ungefähr so wie du es vorhattest.
Wir sahen zwar anschließend aus wie die Wildschweine, waren aber glücklich.

Das Aussehen von meinem Sohn und mir ist ist bei meiner Frau leider garnicht auf Begeisterung gestossen (warum eigentlich?) wir durften das Haus nur durch den Kellereingang betreten und mussten uns in der Waschküche ausziehen. Ich konnte miene Frau gerade noch davon abbringen unsere Bikeklamotten auf einen Haufen zu schichten und zu verbrennen.
Exto und Downhillfaller wollten dann noch zum Nordmannsturm rüber und dort noch ein paar Trails fahren.

@Exto wie wars?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto und Downhillfaller wollten dann noch zum Nordmannsturm rüber und dort noch ein paar Trails fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Also den Nordmannsturm haben wir nicht mehr erreicht, aber wir sind noch vom Annaturm runter nach Wenigsen und dann über Nebenwege zum Parkplatz. Es war dann auch kurz vorm dunkel werden und die 800HM waren auch voll.

Ich habe dann Schuhe, Hose und Bike mit dem Gartenschlauch bearbeitet   

Gruß
Downhillfalller


----------



## exto (25. November 2006)

Spass hat's gemacht. Auch wenn ich mich danach gefragt hab, wie ich mit Anstand in's Auto komme, ohne das ganze Ding zu verwüsten. Ich hab nämlich so lange geklüngelt, (noch Monday getroffen), dass, grade als ich blank ziehen wollte um ne trockene, saubere Hose anzuziehen, ne 30 Mann (und Frau) starke Wandertruppe den Parkplatz geflutet hat  

Nett am Deister finde ich die Tatsache, dass man auch wieder auf die Höhe kommt, ohne sich zu quälen. Hier im Wiehen ist doch alles ne Ecke kompakter und steiler. Wenn du da mal aus Versehen ganz in's Tal gedüst bist, kommen dir die Tränen...


----------



## exto (25. November 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> wir durften das Haus nur durch den Kellereingang betreten und mussten uns in der Waschküche ausziehen.



Ich hoffe, eure Waschküche ist wenigstens beheizt. Meine ist das nämlich nicht, und die Verbannung dorthin (meist sowieso schon nass und frierend) ist die Höchststrafe. Ich wollte schon immer mal recherchieren, ob das gesetzlich eigentlich erlaubt ist...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2006)

sieht so aus als hätte ich was verpasst. Ich hoffe ihr habt mir noch ein paar Matschklumpen im Wald übrig gelassen . Morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Ein Wochenende ohne biken geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Scottfreak (26. November 2006)

Ich hab mal n Termin eingetragen, wer lust hat... Ist zwar nicht direkt Deister  aber vieleicht finden sich ja doch Anhänger ;-)

mfg Sven


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3687


----------



## schappi (26. November 2006)

Hallo Homer

wie wars bei euch heute? 



Hier ein Bild von von Extos Bike ich habe leider erst zu spät daran gedacht Bilder zu machen. Da war das Bike schon wieder sauber
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (26. November 2006)

Ich will am Mittwoch Kilometer schrubben. 

Werde wohl von Bad Nenndorf (oder Haste) den E1 über den Deister und Süntel bis nach Hameln fahren. Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. November 2006)

@ Schappi: dreckich war´s, aber mein Husten sitzt jetzt richtig tief und fest und die Knochen sind gefühlte 80 Jahre alt  . Ich bring mein Bike erstmal zum Service und fahre wieder wenn ich 100% ig fit bin, dann aber auch bei jedem Wetter. Ich könnt mir in den Ar... beißen das jetzt, gerade wo mal Aktivität im Wald und im Thread ist, mein Körper schlappmacht.
bis hoffentlich sehr bald
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. November 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Ich will am Mittwoch Kilometer schrubben.
> 
> Werde wohl von Bad Nenndorf (oder Haste) den E1 über den Deister und Süntel bis nach Hameln fahren. Jemand Zeit und Lust?



Hallo Exto
bin am Nürburgring am Mittwoch kann nicht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (28. November 2006)

@exto, Homer, schappi & Co.:
Sieht ja so aus, als hätten wir beim Thema MTB eine Wellenlänge. Werde daher bei Gelegenheit mal zu euch stoßen und evtl. noch 1 oder 2 Biker/innen mitbringen. Alles echte "Trailschweine".  



exto schrieb:


> Hier im Wiehen ist doch alles ne Ecke kompakter und steiler. Wenn du da mal aus Versehen ganz in's Tal gedüst bist, kommen dir die Tränen...


Naja... aber gleich weinen?


----------



## schappi (28. November 2006)

Hallo Nippelspanner,
das hört sich gut an. Wir suchen nach Allwetterbikern und nicht nach Warmduschern und "um 11:00Uhr noch mal Umdrehern"

Aber der Spass ist mit eingebaut. Die letzte Runde hat sich auch spontan gefunden und sich sofort gut verstanden.
Als verbesserung für die nächste Schlechtwetterfahrt habe ich vor das wir uns am Elan in Wennigsen treffen und nach dem Biken ind die Sauna gehen.http://www.elan-fitness.de/index.php?article_id=98 

Ich gehe im Winter immer zu Spinning dort hin und könnte das auch für nicht Mitglieder organisieren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (28. November 2006)

@Nippelspanner:

Soso, Trailschweine am Fuße des Wiehen. Hört sich extrem nett an  Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen. Ich hab übrigens inzwischen 'ne schöne, eher gemütliche Auffahrt vom Kaiserhof zur Wittekindsburg gefunden. Jetzt such ich noch eine für die andere Seite (zur Portakanzel, weil die Abfahrt da: hhhmmmmhhh, lecker!)

@schappi: 

Saunen nach dem Biken hört sich auch sehr gut an. Allerdings, so wie wir am Samstag aussahen, hätten die uns sicherlich beim Versuch, den Laden zu betreten, verhaften lassen... Außerdem muss ich jedes 2. WE arbeiten. Wenn ich an den übrigen nach dem Biken auch noch ein Saunaprogramm einlege, krieg ich zu Hause auch 'n heißen Empfang  
Ich transportiere mein Bike übrigens außen am Auto. Der Biketräger ist zwischen B.O. und Lemgo schon mein Erkennungszeichen. Selbst bin ich am Samstag unfallfrei reingekommen, weil ich mich auf dem Parkplatz naggisch gemacht und (extrem fix) saubere Klamotten übergeworfen habe.


----------



## nippelspanner (29. November 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Jetzt such ich noch eine für die andere Seite (zur Portakanzel, weil die Abfahrt da: hhhmmmmhhh, lecker!)
> 
> 
> > Zeige ich dir.
> > Meinst Du die Abfahrt vom Aussichtspunkt mit Blick auf den Kaiser? Jup, schön steil.


----------



## Molly (29. November 2006)

...die mit den engen Kurven und Steinstufen?
Wo dann unten die Treppe ist?


----------



## nippelspanner (29. November 2006)

Ach nee, Molly hat´s auch gefunden.  

Off topic: 
Wie ging´s euch eigentlich am So. vor 14 Tagen? Ich persönlich hatte ja einige Schwierigkeiten.... :kotz: 
SO schlimm war´s dann aber zum Glück doch nicht.


----------



## 1Tintin (29. November 2006)

Ja, da wo auch mal die Bremsen anfangen zu riechen!
Bin demnächst dann auch mal dabei, fahre sonst auch mit den Wiehenbikern
Nippel... Molly ..usw.

Nippel: können wir ja froh sein das wir am So gefahren sind, so dreckig wars nicht im Deister!

bis denne
aber nicht dieses WE.
Tintin


----------



## exto (29. November 2006)

Molly schrieb:


> ...die mit den engen Kurven und Steinstufen?
> Wo dann unten die Treppe ist?



Genau die meine ich. Hab nur noch keine schöne Auffahrt gefunden. Aber da komme ich dann mal auf das Angebot von Nippelspanner zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. November 2006)

Hab heute meinen freien Tag genutzt und bin fünf Stunden durch Deister und Süntel.

f... hat das weh getan. Is vielleicht einfach nicht die richtige Jahreszeit für sowas.

Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich eine kleine Ansprache von dem schwarzen Sherrif im Hamelner Bahnhof. Der war nicht begeistert, als ich mit Bike und 5 Kilo Dreck durch seine saubere Bahnhofshalle marschiert bin. Ich konnte ihn dann aber doch erweichen  

Was allerdings richtig nervt an diesen Bahn-Bike-Rundtouren sind die Preise:

B.O. - Haste + Hameln - B.O.   23,60 incl. Bike


----------



## schappi (1. Dezember 2006)

Du bist und bleibst ein kleines Wildschwein,
seit die bei der Bahn die Gepäckwagen abgeschaft haben ist das aber auch ein Problem in voller "Kriegsbemalung"  nach dem Biken Eisenbahn zu fahren

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scottfreak (2. Dezember 2006)

So Leute ^^. Wer will morgen? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3743

Bei Fragen, einfach Mailen oder PN

mfg Sven


PS: Würde mich freuen. wenn wir ein paar Leute werden. Mommentan sind wir 2-3 Leute morgen.


----------



## Scottfreak (6. Dezember 2006)

doppelpost


----------



## Scottfreak (6. Dezember 2006)

hier ist ja richtig was los.....


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2006)

Von draußen vom Walde komm ich her...

...und ich muss sagen...

man muss es schon sehr lieben um es zu tun Tierisch windig, strömender Regen und - zumindest auf dem Wiehen-Kamm - regelrechte Laubverwehungen, die kapitale Baumstümpfe unter sich verstecken.

Läuft trotzdem was bei euch am Wochenende???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo exto,
ich habe die Rüsselseuche.
ich habe das ganze letzte Wochenende und montag plattgelegen und bin gerade soweit, daß ich ohne Sauerstoffgerät atmen kann.
Darum will ich nicht übermütig werden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Molly (8. Dezember 2006)

Wiehen: ist jetzt off topic: Wir bleiben zu Hause und treffen uns wieder in der Nähe von Lübbecke, Sa 13:00 Hüllhorst und So 10:30 Nettelstedt (mit Vorbehalt?)
Bei Interesse s.u. oder PM!
sonst viel Spaß im Deister.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Dezember 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> ich habe die Rüsselseuche.
> ich habe das ganze letzte Wochenende und montag plattgelegen und bin gerade soweit, daß ich ohne Sauerstoffgerät atmen kann.
> Darum will ich nicht übermütig werden.
> ...



Hallo Leute
da bin ich ja in guter Gesellschaft. Meine letzte Tour mit leichtem Husten hat mich auch voll umgehauen. Auskurieren und Ruhe kann ich mir leider nicht so richtig gönnen weil ich als Selbstständiger eben auch selbst und ständig arbeiten muss . Und so geht der wohlmöglich bikerfreundlichste Dezember, seit es den Wald gibt, ohne mich weiter  . 

@Exto
Ich würde ja soooo gern den ungemütlichen Wald gegen mein warmes Sofa tauschen 

viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Dezember 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> ich habe die Rüsselseuche.
> ich habe das ganze letzte Wochenende und montag plattgelegen und bin gerade soweit, daß ich ohne Sauerstoffgerät atmen kann.
> Darum will ich nicht übermütig werden.
> ...



Gut so Carsten  
Mach erst wieder was wenn du eine Woche richtig gesund bist. 

Jetzt muss ich Euch etwas ärgern: wir (Thomas und ich) sind heute eine Tour von Bandorfer Höhe aus gefahren. War schön   

Das einzigste was nicht schön war: das Bike und die Klamotten sind fast sauber geblieben   

2 Biker haben wir getroffen auf unserer Runde. War nicht gerade viel ! Aber Ihr macht ja alle schlapp   

Ich wünsch Euch gute Besserung und auf bald !

Gruß
Downhillfaller


P.S Carsten, hast du uns nicht bei unserem 1. Treffen vor ein paar Wochen erzählt, das du nie vom Biken krank geworden bist ? Musst halt nicht so viel arbeiten, das macht krank


----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2006)

@Exto, Dirk, Rudy, Homer
Ich war heute anstatt zu biken zum Spinning, aber bei dem Wetter hat mir das Herz geblutet.
Wenn das Wetter sich hält könnten wir uns ja nächsten Samstag an der Teufelsbrücke treffen? Alternative wäre Treffpunklt in Holtensen und eine 2-2,5 h Singletrailtour über Süllberg, Gehrdener Berg und Benter Berg.

Was haltet Ihr davon?
Das wäre für mich die letzte Möglichkeit vor Weihnachten noch einmal zu biken.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Dezember 2006)

Leider kann ich nicht mehr vor Weihnachten  

Gestern war die letzte Möglichkeit. Aber ich werde Thomas bescheid sagen...


----------



## hellocook (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, solange wir keine Spikes benötigen auch egal was für ein Wetter. War heute echt Klasse ...

helloirving


----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2006)

Der nächste Samstag ist meinem werten Arbeitgeber versprochen...

... wie leider so viele...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## schappi (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich werde mich bis Freitag noch einmal melden. Vieleicht bekommen wir ja eien Rund zusammen.
Dirk,
schickst du mir mal die Tel. Nr. von Thomas?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Dezember 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> @Exto, Dirk, Rudy, Homer
> Wenn das Wetter sich hält könnten wir uns ja nächsten Samstag an der Teufelsbrücke treffen? Alternative wäre Treffpunklt in Holtensen und eine 2-2,5 h Singletrailtour über Süllberg, Gehrdener Berg und Benter Berg.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon?



Ich halte ne ganze Menge davon und hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder fit bin. Hab schon seit 2 Wochen nix mehr unter die Stollen genommen  , Der Deister ist bestimmt wieder ne ganze Ecke steiler geworden . Ich komm aber nur mit wenn ich wirklich fit bin. Hatte schonmal das Vergnügen mit ner Lungenentzündung unterm Weihnachtsbaum zu liegen  

@ Kristijan
vielleicht klappt ja nächstes WE auch wieder ne Hunde-Runde mit den Kindern

viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (12. Dezember 2006)

hallo,

wer hat lust kommenden samstag (16.12.) ab 11.00h eine kleine Tour von 3+std. zu machen?


----------



## Scottfreak (12. Dezember 2006)

bin arbeiten. weiß auch nicht, ob ich am we fahren kann. fr. macht der dr. erstmal n foto von meiner wirbelsäule.

mfg sven


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo 
ich hatte ja versprochen mich zu melden.
Wetterbericht für Morgen sieht nicht gurt aus: http://www-4.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Und ich komme auch morgen in Zeitnot.
Daher muss ich absagen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2006)

HAAAALLOOO !?!?!

Alle schon im Winterschlaf?

Also einer geht noch vor Weihnachten, oder? Ich würde allerdings gern mal mit ner lustigen Truppe im Wiehen fahren, und das auch eher am Freitag als am (Weihnchts-) Wochenende. Habt ihr Deister-Geister nicht Lust, mal ins Nachbarbundesland rüberzurutschen. Ich fühl mich auch mittlerweile in der Lage ne ganz nette Tour mit Flow anzubieten. 

Wie sieht's aus?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Dezember 2006)

exto schrieb:


> HAAAALLOOO !?!?!
> 
> Alle schon im Winterschlaf?
> 
> ...



Hi,

nach Bad Ö komme ich gern mal. Endlich mal wieder im alten Revier fahren (bis Ende 2004 jedes WE) 
Leider nich an diesem WE, da fahre ich wenn es das Wetter erlaubt im Teutoburger-Wald oder rund um Engter (Osnabrücker Land).
Bin ab Januar wieder für alles zu haben.


----------



## Molly (20. Dezember 2006)

Wann und wo soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Dezember 2006)

Würde mich auch interessieren!

@Molly: Na, auch keinen Bock auf ´ne Lipperland-Treckingrad-Tour?  [Schandmaulmodus -/- ]


----------



## Molly (20. Dezember 2006)

Nee, ist soweit weg und dann immer nur Gegenwind...
Ich hoffe, dass ich mein Hauptrad wieder fertig bekomme, mir fehlt immer noch ein passendes 22er Kettenblatt. Sonst muss ich wieder den Schwarzen nehmen. Wie gehts der Gabel?


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2006)

Hmmm...

Wann und wo?

Mal seh'n: Um kurz nach vier wird's dunkel, abends Schwiegermuttertermin und n Radler beim "Wilden Schmied" sollte auch noch drinn sein... also würd ich mal sagen, so gegen *13:00 Uhr* (am Freitag). Weil ich immer gern 2-3 km zum einrollen habe, bevor es in die Berge geht, würde ich den *Parkplatz des Sportplatzes in Dehme* vorschlagen (direkt am AK Bad O., hinter dem Opelhändler, oder für romantische, am Fähranleger der "Amanda".

Wenn's denn Samstag sein muss, eher früher (gegen 11:00H). Danach bin ich im Weihnachtsstress...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (21. Dezember 2006)

Beide Termine passen mir nicht so richtig, sorry.

TinTin und ich planen aber zwischen den Feiertagen ´ne schöne Trailtour. Werde dies dann ggf. posten.


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2006)

exto schrieb:


> HAAAALLOOO !?!?!
> 
> Alle schon im Winterschlaf?
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel,
bin gerade bei dir im Heimatort und lasse mich operieren.

IM NEUEN jAHR BIN ICH DANN RUNDERNEUERT UND WIR KÖNNEN WIEDER LOSLEGEN:
mal zu euch zu kommen hätte ich lUST:
im Januar. Wir bleiben im Kontakt,
GRUß
CARSTEN


----------



## Molly (21. Dezember 2006)

Tja, meine Wenigkeit hätte noch Interesse. Allerdings habe ich ka, wo dieser Sportplatz in Dehme ist und warmgerollt wäre ich auch schon, wenn ich an der Porta ankomme 
...Könnten wir uns auch am Parkplatz vom Hotel Kaiserhof z.B. treffen?
Freitag passt mir ganz gut, meinetwegen auch schon eher wg früh dunkel und allein nach Hause ect.


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2006)

Kaiserhof wäre auch ok. Dahin würde ich dann allerdings ganz dekadent mit dem Auto kommen und auf Gnade hoffen, wenn's um das Tempo geht, in dem es den ersten Anstieg rauf geht.

Früher geht's eigentlich kaum. Ich muss vorher den kompletten Weihnachtseinkauf erledigen und hab abends Schwiegermuttertermin. Vielleicht muss die Tour ja nicht so ellenlang werden...

Also: Ich werd einfach um 13:00h am Kaiserhof sein und mal seh'n was da so passiert. Ich sehe aber vorher auf jeden Fall nochmal hier nach.


----------



## Molly (22. Dezember 2006)

OK. ich bin dann da!
wg Tempo: ich hab die rote Laterne gepachtet.


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2006)

Tja, war an sich ne ganz schöne Tour heute...

... genau 5,84 Kilometer (incl. dem Bergabrollen ohne Schaltwerk und Kette). Hat's mir doch einfach so, ohne erkennbaren Grund, das Schaltauge abgerissen ind das gute X0 um das Ritzelpaket gewickelt... Tsss...

Gut, dass Molly so gut sortiert war und nen Kabelbinder dabei hatte. Jetzt hängt das Schaltwerk gut verzurrt an der Sattelstütze. Über Weihnachten wird's wohl leider n bisschen dauern mit nem neuen Schaltauge. Werde morgen mal seh'n, ob's das Schaltwerk überstanden hat. Das wollte ich mir heute nicht antun. Da werden die nächsten Touren wohl wieder auf dem guten, alten Cannondale stattfinden...

@Schappi: Ich hoffe, du hast deine "Runderneuerung" inzwischen gut überstanden und musst die Feiertage nicht zwischen Mullbinde und Bedttpfanne verbringen... 

Ich wünsch' allen ein schönes und vor allem stressfreies Weihnachtsfest.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2006)

exto schrieb:


> Tja, war an sich ne ganz schöne Tour heute...
> 
> ... genau 5,84 Kilometer (incl. dem Bergabrollen ohne Schaltwerk und Kette). Hat's mir doch einfach so, ohne erkennbaren Grund, das Schaltauge abgerissen ind das gute X0 um das Ritzelpaket gewickelt... Tsss...
> 
> ...



Hallo Exto,

1.) Alles gut überstanden bin schon wieder zu Hause.
2.) Schaltauge: Ich habe noch ein Reserveschaltauge. Kannst du haben wenn es Probleme mit der Lieferung gibt. Kannst du einfach bei mir abholen, oder ich steck's in einen Briefumschlag und schick's dir zu. einfach PN mit adresse.

Du kannst es mir ja dann im neuen Jahr zurückgeben (ich habe 2 Reserveschaltaugen.) Du solltest dir auch gleich 2 bestellen 9.90 das Stück und immer eines dabei haben.)
Frohe Weihnachten 
Schappi


----------



## exto (25. Dezember 2006)

Das ist ja mal ein super-nettes Angebot.

Ich komme gern darauf zurück und schicke dir die Adresse per PN. 

Ich hab mal auf der Canyon-HP nachgesehen und da leider keine Bestellmöglichkeit für Ersatzteile gefunden. Also bin ich auf die Hotline angewiesen. Mal seh'n ob das zwischen den Feiertagen klappt. 

Der Rat mit den 2 Schaltaugen kommt mir sehr vernünftig vor. Werd ich machen.

Danke schon mal

Axel


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Axel,

ich bestelle die immer per e-mail [email protected]

und schreibe denen das ich 2 Schaltaugen brauche (ich habe schon 2 durch Stürze verbogen) gebe meine Kunden Nr. und Adresse werden dann per Nachnahme geschickt.
Gruß
Carsten
P. S. Ich habe den Breif mit dem Schaltauge für dich gerade in den Postkasten geworfen


----------



## Deister Koffer (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal anfragen währ so aus der Nähe von Hannover zum 
Marathon am Gardasee, mit will .Da wir vom RSC Wunstorf Hinfahren werden, das heißt wir sind zu viert und könnten noch einen bis zwei mitnehmen. Währ Interesse hat ,sollte sich mal melden.


----------



## LordLL (1. Januar 2007)

erstmal ein Frohes Neues allen mtb'lern  

Desweiteren beanspruchen erstmal wir(kumpel&ich) den titel der ersten tour in diesem jahr - auch wenn der annaturm um 23:45 abgeschlossen war, hatte man doch einen wunderbaren blick vom lichtmastenweg/Burkahrtsplatz(wie auch immer der geschrieben wird) ab 00:01 2007 auf den nächtlichen Himmel  !
und auf uns im blitzgewitter, die wir derbe eingesaut und durchnässt waren 

so long...
alles jute


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2007)

@exto, downhillfaller und rudy da tree

ein frohes Neues Jahr.
ich freue mich scho0n auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Januar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @exto, downhillfaller und rudy da tree
> 
> ein frohes Neues Jahr.
> ich freue mich scho0n auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour
> ...




Danke Schappi,
das wünsche ich auch ! Mal sehn wann es wieder losgeht.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Scottfreak (1. Januar 2007)

cool, war bestimmt geil oder ;-)

frohes neues.

lg sven


----------



## Fh4n (1. Januar 2007)

LordLL schrieb:


> erstmal ein Frohes Neues allen mtb'lern
> 
> Desweiteren beanspruchen erstmal wir(kumpel&ich) den titel der ersten tour in diesem jahr - auch wenn der annaturm um 23:45 abgeschlossen war, hatte man doch einen wunderbaren blick vom lichtmastenweg/Burkahrtsplatz(wie auch immer der geschrieben wird) ab 00:01 2007 auf den nächtlichen Himmel  !
> und auf uns im blitzgewitter, die wir derbe eingesaut und durchnässt waren
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Entjungferung der local Trails in 2007! 
War das Feuerwerk wenigstens sehenswert?


----------



## LordLL (1. Januar 2007)

danke 

kann das Ganze wärmstes emphehlen, wobei das natürlich in Sylvester-Atmosphäre doppelt fun macht.
Feuerwerk war ganz nett  - ich habe zwar schon bei klarerer Nacht vom Annaturm noch Imposanteres gesehen(360° Sicht....) aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt - und die Bedingungen gehören eben dazu 

auf die neue Saison...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danno (2. Januar 2007)

LordLL schrieb:


> danke
> 
> kann das Ganze wärmstes emphehlen, wobei das natürlich in Sylvester-Atmosphäre doppelt fun macht.
> Feuerwerk war ganz nett  - ich habe zwar schon bei klarerer Nacht vom Annaturm noch Imposanteres gesehen(360° Sicht....) aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt - und die Bedingungen gehören eben dazu
> ...



Ui Ui lennart, mein klassenhomie ;-)
Ja wie ich dir am tele schon gesagt hab, müssen wir das aufjedenfall mal machen, vllt kannst du dann irgendwie an den schlüssel für den annaturm rankommen!? oder wir müssen uns irgendwo nen plätzchen suchen wo man dennoch gut ins "tal" gucken kann
Naja wir sehen uns dann spätestens montag in der schule


----------



## exto (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr.

@schappi: Das Schaltauge ist inzwischen angekommen, eingebaut und getestet. Zum Glück hat das Schaltwerk offensichtlich nix abbekommen, als es sich um die Ritzelkassette gewickelt hat.
Auf der Canyon Hotline scheint seit Tagen Dauerbetrieb zu sein. Ich werd's jetzt mal per Mail versuchen. Du musst mir allerdings noch mal per PN deine Adresse zukommen lassen. Der Absender war auf dem Brief nicht wirklich zweifelsfrei zu entziffern


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht könne wir ja alle zusdammen mal Fremdgehen in den Harz:
http://www.harzaktiv.net/frameset.htm

Was haltet Ihr von Bilbo Beutlins Tour durchs Auenland?
ich habe mit denen schon eine Harzüberquerung gemacht und es war richtig gut.
Jemand Lust?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (3. Januar 2007)

Das sieht ziemlich gut aus !

Wenn wir irgendwie einen gemeinsamen Termin finden, bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues an euch 
Cool...ohne den Termin zu kennen sage ich erstmal zu , tendiere aber eher zu den Touren eine Nummer länger.
Im letzten Jahr war ich mit ein paar Freunden 3 Tage in Bad Harzburg. Für dieses Jahr ist das wieder geplant. Vielleicht läßt sich da ja was kombinieren ?

Bis demnächst im Deister oder Wiehen

Roudy


----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo Rudy und Exto,

wenn ihr mal auf der Page http://www.harzaktiv.net/frameset.htm
auf Termine und Preise 2007 nachschaut findet Ihr alle Touren mit Terminen.
Da gibt es alles bis zu 3000hm am Tag. Unter Toureninfos wenn mann den Namen der Tour anklickt findet man Beschreibung und Fotos. Der Termin für die Tour durchs Auenland ist 22.4. Wir könne uns auch gerne auf andere oder weitere Touren einigen.
Ich bin schon mit dem Karsten Kliebsch gefahren und eer ist ein toller Typ und die Touren sind super.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Januar 2007)

Hi,

hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an. Scheint ja doch viel Trail bei zu sein. Könnte aber doch ein wenig mehr Höhenmeter haben, wobei am 22.4.07 könnte ja noch Schnee liegen im Harz    ,dann reicht das auch  

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

bei der Auswahl an Touren und Terminen wird es uns hoffentlich gelingen eine Tour und einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden. Ich bin nicht auf die eine Tour festgelegt.
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2007)

Wie's aussieht, kann man ja eine Tour auch individuell veranstalten lassen, wenn man genug Leute zusammen bekommt. Die von Schappi vorgeschlagene Tour hört sich als "Einstand" nicht schlecht an.

Vielleicht wird dann ja noch mehr daraus.

Was übrigens gemeinsame Touren in fremden Gefilden angeht: Ich hab mir für 07 (als Motivationshilfe) ganz fest einen 1-Wochen-Bike-Urlaub in Briancon und Umgebung vorgenommen. Da ich dort schon ein Paar mal war, könnte ich sowas wie nen Guide-Light spielen. Phantastische Gegend da unten. Interesse???

Gruß

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3326933#post3326933


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Januar 2007)

war am letzten Wochenende einer von euch im Deister ?

Wie tief ist der Schlamm  ???

Wir wollten erst am Sonntag, aber dann hat es den Samstag unendlich stark geregnet, so das wir das Unternehmen dann abgeblasen haben, und uns auf heimischen,weniger tief versinkenden Untergrund ausgetobt haben.

Wir sind dann über jede Pfütze drüber gehüpf   war auch ganz schön anstrengend...


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

hatte am Samstag Feuerwehr.
Hätte abe mal wieder Lust eine Runde zu drehen.
Wenn Ihr biken wollt sagt hier am Freitag Bescheid.
Dann sehe ich zu daß ich dazustosse
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Januar 2007)

Hi Carsten,

mal sehn wie es am Wochenende aussieht  
Die Temperaturen sind ja gut draussen, aber der Dauerregen  

Geh jetzt biken in die Berge   (Heimtrainer vituell  ) da werde ich wenigstens nicht von oben nass   

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

hatte durch meine OP eine Zwangspause und bin deshalb seit unserer letzten Runde nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen.
Habe letzte Woche wieder mit dem Spinning angefangen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Molly (10. Januar 2007)

Hi, exto und Co., 
ich habe vor die challenge4mtb dieses Jahr mitzufahren.
Ich hoffe, dass ich bis April wieder fit bin (echtes Formtief gerade...)
Mal ne doofe Frage: Liegt Briancon in Frankreich?
Mein Schatz und ich wollen im Juli ne Tour de France machen, am liebsten im Süden.
Momentan sammel ich noch Infos.
Gut, dass du dein Rad wieder fit hast.
Am Samstag machen die Wiehenbiker einen Ausflug zur Porta. Ob ich Zeit habe, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaphodb520 (10. Januar 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> war am letzten Wochenende einer von euch im Deister ?
> 
> Wie tief ist der Schlamm  ???


Bis zu 20 cm.

War am Sonntag im Berg.
Bin den Funkturmtrail runtergerutscht. War schon sehr morastig. 
Machte immer so glucksende Geräusche, wenn ich die Knieschoner wieder aus dem Schlamm zog. Hatte dann auch die Farbe von gutem Waldboden angenommen, als ich wieder zu Haus war.

Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## exto (10. Januar 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> Hi, exto und Co.,
> ich habe vor die challenge4mtb dieses Jahr mitzufahren.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich bis April wieder fit bin (echtes Formtief gerade...)
> Mal ne doofe Frage: Liegt Briancon in Frankreich?
> ...



Hi Molly,

Ein Formtief ist bei mir chronisch   Ich finde in meinem Alter kann ich mir das leisten und trotzdem Spaß auf dem ein oder anderen Event haben. Vielleicht können wir uns ja für Veranstaltungen hin und wieder fahrtechnisch zusammen spannen.

Briancon liegt tatsächlich in Frankreich, im Departement Hautes Alpes, zwischen Genfer See und Cote d'Azur. Wenn ich jetzt anfange, dir von der Gegend vorzuschwärmen, ist der Abend für mich gelaufen  Trotzdem muss ich noch ein schnell loswerden: Für eine Tour de (sud-)France ist Briancon ein Muss...

... und der Verdon-Canyon...
... und Carcasonne...
... und die Corbieren...
... und Grasse...
... und und und...

ich bin halt Frankreich-Fan


----------



## Molly (11. Januar 2007)

http://bike.mohaa24.com/board/threa...sid=5b14da56320973aa0499cdd007f23dbd&page=1#5
der link zum Wiehenbiker challenge4mtb thread; da solltest du dich wg MFGs  zu den Rennen melden! 
(Es soll sogar ein Teamtricot geben )
Sa 13:00 Hotel Kaiserhof, Revanche?


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2007)

Danke für den Link. 

Am Samstag muss ich leider (mal wieder  ) arbeiten...


----------



## Molly (11. Januar 2007)

Wenn du mal unter der Woche (vormittags) Zeit hast, PM schicken!


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Januar 2007)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Bis zu 20 cm.
> 
> War am Sonntag im Berg.
> Bin den Funkturmtrail runtergerutscht. War schon sehr morastig.
> ...



na dann werden es wohl dieses Wochende 40cm Schlamm sein  
und die Kettensäge mit in den Rucksack schmeissen: werden bestimmt ein paar Bäume im Weg liegen  

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> und die Kettensäge mit in den Rucksack schmeissen:
> Gruß
> Dirk



Die Kettensäge danach bitte gleich zu mir. Ich hab am Montag im Wiehen einen Traumtrail entdeckt:

Zwischen turmhohen Felswänden und bemoosten Bäumen ein handtuchbreiter Trail, teils Waldboden, teils fette Felsbrocken, leicht abfallend und am Ende in einer vermeintlichen Sackgasse endend. Vermeintlich, weil man - das Bike am Rucksack eingehängt - über einen Geröllhang bzw. Felssturz nach etwa 10 Höhenmetern eine Ausfahrt erklettern kann.

Leider, und damit kämen wir wieder zurück zur Kettensäge, arg viele Bäume quer über den Trail. Bei manchen fällt es schwer, sich zwischen drüberklettern oder drunter her krabbeln zu entscheiden.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es sowas quasi direkt im Vorgarten zu finden gibt...

@molly: Ich fahre ganz oft Vormittags. Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal melden. Jetzt wo ich weiß, aus welcher Richtung du kommst, würde ich allerdings das Bushäuschen in Bergkirchen als Treffpunkt vorschlagen  

Ich nehme nicht an, dass es hier noch mehr Wochentags-Vormittagsbiker gibt, oder... ???

Gruß

Axel


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Exto,

dann lad doch mal dazu ein den Trail zu fahren. Ich hätte interesse
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Molly (12. Januar 2007)

Bushäuschen Bergkirchen ist ideal!
Super Idee, dann können wir auch über  la France reden.
Du hast dazu bestimmt noch mehr zu sagen....


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2007)

@Molly: 

Ich hätte Montag und (besser oder) Dienstag Zeit. Ich würde nur gern erst hören, wie meine Süße arbeiten muss. Die ist nämlich im Moment im fernen Freiburg auf ner Messe und ich hab ein bisschen Entzugserscheinungen  
Ich muss mich immer so gegen 12:45h auf den Weg zur Arbeit machen. Wenn ich also da nicht mit Kruste erscheinen will, sollte ich um 12:00h unter der Dusche stehen. Wenn man für ne gemütliche Tour so 2 Stunden rechnet, An- und Abfahrt einkalkuliert, wäre 09:30h doch ne ganz hübsche Zeit, oder?

@ Schappi ( und alle anderen Interessierten):

Wie gesagt, der Trail ist momentan wegen der querliegenden Bäume eher ein Landschafts- als ein Fahrerlebnis. Wenn das nicht stört, herzlich gern. Außerdem gibt's ja hier in der Gegend auch noch andere Attraktionen (Das Weizenbier beim "Wilden Schmied z.B.). Ich würde jetzt mal so spontan (wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt) *Samstag den 20.01. 13:00h *vorschlagen und alle Deister-, Wiehen- und sonstigen Biker herzlich einladen. Einzelheiten können wir ja hier noch genauer besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (12. Januar 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> war am letzten Wochenende einer von euch im Deister ?
> 
> Wie tief ist der Schlamm  ???



Sehr tief gewesen. Wir haben es trotzdem gewagt und sind jeder mit mind. 3 Stürzen belohnt worden. Die Nacht zuvor hatte es zwar unendlich geschüttet  

Aber wir sind trotzdem losgefahren. Nach knapp 30 Km und 800 Hm war dann aber auch gut  



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wir wollten erst am Sonntag, aber dann hat es den Samstag unendlich stark geregnet, so das wir das Unternehmen dann abgeblasen haben, und uns auf heimischen,weniger tief versinkenden Untergrund ausgetobt haben.
> 
> Wir sind dann über jede Pfütze drüber gehüpf   war auch ganz schön anstrengend...



Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> @ Schappi ( und alle anderen Interessierten):
> 
> Wie gesagt, der Trail ist momentan wegen der querliegenden Bäume eher ein Landschafts- als ein Fahrerlebnis. Wenn das nicht stört, herzlich gern. Außerdem gibt's ja hier in der Gegend auch noch andere Attraktionen (Das Weizenbier beim "Wilden Schmied z.B.). Ich würde jetzt mal so spontan (wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt) *Samstag den 20.01. 13:00h *vorschlagen und alle Deister-, Wiehen- und sonstigen Biker herzlich einladen. Einzelheiten können wir ja hier noch genauer besprechen.



Exto, der Termin ist bei mir notiert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie ist die Lage im Deister??? Wird es eine Schlammschlacht auf den Trails oder sind die noch einigermaßen befahrbar??? Ich wollte evtl. am WE ne kleine Tour machen und habe aber keine Lust hinterher wie eine Moorleiche auszusehen. Könnt mir ja mal ein kurz posten wie die Trails sind oder ob ich lieber die Forstautobahnen fahren ;-)))

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Januar 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie ist die Lage im Deister??? Wird es eine Schlammschlacht auf den Trails oder sind die noch einigermaßen befahrbar??? Ich wollte evtl. am WE ne kleine Tour machen und habe aber keine Lust hinterher wie eine Moorleiche auszusehen. Könnt mir ja mal ein kurz posten wie die Trails sind oder ob ich lieber die Forstautobahnen fahren ;-)))
> 
> ...



schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3345172#post3345172

hier gab es einen "Schlammbericht"  von Hitzi

Gruß
downhillfaller


----------



## hellocook (13. Januar 2007)

es geht eigentlich noch recht gut. ein bisserl schlamm gibt es natuerlich schon und einige wege sind zu, die meisten strecken gehen aber prima ...

ich weiss  nur nicht ob ich diesen winter noch meine schoenen neuen winterfahrradschuhe ausprobieren kann?!?!


----------



## Molly (13. Januar 2007)

exto: 9:30 passt.
Ich muss mittags auch zu Hause sein, 2h sind ok!


----------



## Hitzi (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

hier mal ein kleiner Zustandsbericht zur Lage im Deister.

Heute war es auf den Hauptwegen einigermaßen schlammfrei. Aber immer noch tiefer Boden  

Ladys only im oberen Bereich ganz schön schlammig. Weiter unten durch tiefe Spurrillen von Arbeitsgeräten und viel Wasser darin kommt man fast zum stehen  
Ab der Northshore relativ trocken.........

Grabweg gut befahrbar. Im unteren Bereich liegen durch den Sturm ein paar Bäume rum. Kann man aber umfahren........

Farnweg durchgehend befahrbar........

Und es macht wieder Spaß  

Heute mit der Sonne waren es beste Vorraussetzungen.........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## exto (14. Januar 2007)

Weil's jetzt schon ziemlich spät ist, und die Zeit bis Montag 09:30h ziemlich kurz, werd ich einfach Dienstag Morgen um die Zeit am Bushäuschen sein...

Bis dann...

Axel


----------



## Moritzdh (14. Januar 2007)

moinsen zusammen,

war ja heude auch da (morewood+fox40 2007) un es wurde nen super bild von mir gemacht an dem einen sprung der heud eneu gemacht wurde, weil er kaputt war (kp welche strecke und so... die leute die da waren und es gesehn haben werden aber wissen welchen ich meine) auf jeden fall würd ich ganz gerne das foto haben  oder die adresse von dem der es gemacht hat 

danke im vorraus!

hammer strecke da übrigends und macht imma wieder spaß 

greetz Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (15. Januar 2007)

Dienstag passt, danke!


----------



## schappi (17. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> @ Schappi ( und alle anderen Interessierten):
> 
> Wie gesagt, der Trail ist momentan wegen der querliegenden Bäume eher ein Landschafts- als ein Fahrerlebnis. Wenn das nicht stört, herzlich gern. Außerdem gibt's ja hier in der Gegend auch noch andere Attraktionen (Das Weizenbier beim "Wilden Schmied z.B.). Ich würde jetzt mal so spontan (wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt) *Samstag den 20.01. 13:00h *vorschlagen und alle Deister-, Wiehen- und sonstigen Biker herzlich einladen. Einzelheiten können wir ja hier noch genauer besprechen.



Hallo Exto,
wettervorhersage für Samstag ist nicht sehr gut um nicht zu sagen saumäßig:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=32549&PLZN=Bad Oeynhausen&PRG=citybild

Wollen wir am Freitag noch einmal kontakten ob wir Samstag starten?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hitzi (17. Januar 2007)

Hi,
die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass vormittags zwischen 09.00 und 14.00 Uhr meistens wenig regnet in der Region Hannover. Entweder zwischen 05.00 und 07.00 Uhr oder nachmittgas ab 16 Uhr.

Außerdem macht es bei Regen doch besonders viel Spaß  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## schappi (17. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass vormittags zwischen 09.00 und 14.00 Uhr meistens wenig regnet in der Region Hannover. Entweder zwischen 05.00 und 07.00 Uhr oder nachmittgas ab 16 Uhr.
> 
> Außerdem macht es bei Regen doch besonders viel Spaß
> ...



wir haben unsere letzte Tour schon im Regen absolviert und ausgesehen wie die Wildschweine.
Exto wäre am Nienstedter pass beinahe wegen exhibitionismuss verhaftet worden als er sich nackicht gemacht hat um ins auto zu steigen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hitzi (17. Januar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> wir haben unsere letzte Tour schon im Regen absolviert und ausgesehen wie die Wildschweine.
> Exto wäre am Nienstedter pass beinahe wegen exhibitionismuss verhaftet worden als er sich nackicht gemacht hat um ins auto zu steigen
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das kenne ich mit dem nackig machen...........


----------



## LocoFanatic (17. Januar 2007)

ein kleiner "Hallo in den Deister"-Schrei...
wollte mich nur mal melden, bin April 05 bis April 06 im Deister gefahren, seitdem in KA. Komme jetzt letzte Februar Woche nach Springe zurück für 5 Wochen und wollte mein Cube mitbringen zum "bissel Spaß" haben ^^
Ich hoffe auf euch, dass ich mich vlt anschließen kann, nicht zu verbissen Touren in den Deister mit netten Leuten und Trails.
Ist vlt etwas früh für diese Ankündigung, wollte nur in den richtigen Thread gelangen (Ihr organisiert euch immer noch über einen Thread wie diesen hier für Touren ???)... und hach, ich freu mich schon wieder auf "richtige" Berge ^^
Gruß und bis bald
Charles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. Januar 2007)

Klar kannst jederzeit mitfahren.
wenn einer von uns fährt wird das in der Regel hier gepostet
Immer mitlesen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> @Molly:
> 
> Ich hätte Montag und (besser oder) Dienstag Zeit. Ich würde nur gern erst hören, wie meine Süße arbeiten muss. Die ist nämlich im Moment im fernen Freiburg auf ner Messe und ich hab ein bisschen Entzugserscheinungen
> Ich muss mich immer so gegen 12:45h auf den Weg zur Arbeit machen. Wenn ich also da nicht mit Kruste erscheinen will, sollte ich um 12:00h unter der Dusche stehen. Wenn man für ne gemütliche Tour so 2 Stunden rechnet, An- und Abfahrt einkalkuliert, wäre 09:30h doch ne ganz hübsche Zeit, oder?
> ...


 
Hi,

ich sag´mal ab. Bin an diesem Wochenende in Hannover gebunden. An anderem WE wäre es aus Osnabrück ein Klacks.
Viel Spaß, falls Ihr bei dem Wetter startet  

Wird sicher wieder eine "Wildschwein-Exibithionisten-Tour" "W-E-T"

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2007)

Ich sag mal, ich fahr' am Samstag auf jeden Fall. Ich hatte zwei total stressige Arbeitswochen ohne freies Wochenende und muss mal dringend entspannt ein Paar Stunden im Dreck verbringen. Außerdem hat unsere kleine Tour am Dienstag gezeigt, dass ich es dringend nötig habe . Einzige Einschränkung wäre ein Wind wie heute. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Lebensversicherung auch bei grober Fahrlässigheit zahlt  

Hatte schon heute die erste wetterbedingte Tourabsage dieses Winters. Für mitte Januar eigentlich nicht schlecht.

Für Leute mit Exibithionistenangst hätte ich ne Dusche anzubieten...


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo Exto,

viel Spass! 
Ich hoffe du musst nicht die ganze Zeit tragen. Ich war gestern mit der Feuerwehr im Dauereinsatz. Im Gebiet der Gemeinde Wennigsen hatten wir gestern in 6 Std 40 Einsätze (soviel wie sonst in mehreren Monaten) 90% davon Baum über Strasse.
Ich habe heute Nacht ganze 3 std geschlafen

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Molly (19. Januar 2007)

Sieht hier (Lübbecke, Gehlenbeck) ähnlich aus, alle Forstwege zu (alle 10m ein Baum), wir waren heute morgen joggen, bzw hatten das vor. Es wurde dann doch eine Klettertour, 4km in 45min.- mit dem Rad wären wir noch langsamer gewesen.


----------



## exto (19. Januar 2007)

Tja dann...

Klickpedale ab, Wanderschuhe an und trotzdem fahren. Ich werd jedenfalls um 13:00h am Bushäuschen starten.
Rad übern Baum ist doch bestimmt gut für die allgemeine Fittnes. Man hört doch so viel von ganzheitlichem Training


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Januar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich werde mich bis Freitag noch einmal melden. Vieleicht bekommen wir ja eien Rund zusammen.
> Dirk,
> schickst du mir mal die Tel. Nr. von Thomas?
> 
> ...



Hallo CanyonCarsten,
meine MailAdresse hast du ja bereits von Dirk bekommen.
Wenns mal wieder auf die Piste gehen soll bitte Bescheid geben. 
Wenns zeitlich klappt bin ich dabei.
Sitze gerade mit Dirk beim Apres-Pils  und er erläutert mir gerade dieses Forum.
Bis denne und Gruß von Dirk
Prost


----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo CanyonCarsten,
> meine MailAdresse hast du ja bereits von Dirk bekommen.
> Wenns mal wieder auf die Piste gehen soll bitte Bescheid geben.
> Wenns zeitlich klappt bin ich dabei.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

grüß dich: Seid Ihr heute gefahren oder habt ihr getragen?.

Ich bin immer zu Schandtatenbereit:
Aufforderungen an dieser Stellee auf dieser Welle.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (20. Januar 2007)

Ha, war gar nicht so schlimm. Auf 30 Kilometer nur ganze drei Mal windbruchbedingt abgestiegen. Fieser war da schon der Regen, der gegen 14:00h recht heftig eingesetzt hat. Positiver Nebeneffekt des Windes: Zumindest in den oberen Lagen herscht wieder "normale" Laubhöhe...


----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Exto,

da hast du ja Glück gehabt.
Ich fürchte im Deister hat es mehr Windbruch gegeben. Es hat auch noch gestern stark gewindet und die Feuerwehr Wennigsen ist auf 55 Einsätze in 24 Std von Donnerstag bis Freitag gekommen. (50%) der Einsätze des gesammten Jahres 2006.
Ab Dienstag soll es frieren, dann gibt es wieder festen Boden unter den Reifen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. Januar 2007)

Das es mal ein bisschen friert, wird aber auch Zeit. Ich hab mir schon aus lauter Verzweiflung Schutzbleche zugelegt  

Hier mal n Paar Impressionen von heute:


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Das es mal ein bisschen friert, wird aber auch Zeit. Ich hab mir schon aus lauter Verzweiflung Schutzbleche zugelegt



Hübsche Schutzbleche!
Die brauchte ich heute nicht  dafür wohl einen neuen Schlauch im Hinterrad von meinem Tacx-Rollentrainer  der hat sich gerade nach 15km mit so komischen  Geräuschen verabschiedet. Und nur auf der Felge war gerade bei 15% Steigung nicht so toll  

Shit happens, schönes Restwochende

Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Exto, Hallo Downhillfaller Hallo Roudy,

es sieht so aus als wenn wir nächstes Wochenende HartenBoden mit ein bischen Schnee in Deister hätten.
Hättet ihr Lust? Vieleicht die TeufelsbrückenTour von Downhillfaller?
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...ung&SID=10338de57991d0cbf523abb2d1d0c6c67fcf7 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (21. Januar 2007)

Tach Leute,

Wann soll den evtl. nächste die TeufelsbrückenTour von Downhillfaller loß gehen??? Würde mich gerne anschließen sofern es in meinen Zeitpaln passt.

Eine kurze Info über die Tour wären nett (Km und HM) und ganz wichtig wo trefft Ihr Euch??? Ich komme aus Hannover und wenn jemand aus Hannover kommt können wir ja mit dem MTB in Richtung Deister aufbrechen. Ansonsten würde ich mit dem Auto loß fahren. Ein Platz wäre noch frei falls ich jemanden mitnehmen kann. Meldet Euch mal bitte und ich behalte das mal im Auge ;-).

Gruß Sefan


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
falls nichts dazwischen kommt und es am Wochende nicht nach Dauerregen aussieht bin ich bei der Teufelsbrückentour dabei. (Meine Tochter  (8 Jahre) feiert am Freitag (12 Kinder) ihre Gebutstagsparty und Papa darf helfen, da is ne Biketour the day after genau dat richtige!!!)
Bin letztes Wochenende (vorm Orkan) die Tour gefahren. Die Waldarbeiter und der Dauerregen haben den Fehrnsehturmtrail zum Teil geschrottet. Naja, die Strecke können wir dann ja Vorort noch etwas abändern.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Januar 2007)

Barbie,
wie siehts denn mit den Laubmassen im Bantorfer Wald aus? Kann man den Weg wieder erkennen?

Gruß
Downhillfalller


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Januar 2007)

Aloah Downhillfaller,
habe meine letzte Tour auch erst vor ca. 2 Wochen gemacht. Keine Ahnung wie es z.Zt. im Bantorfer Wald aussieht.
Gruß Barbie


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Januar 2007)

Und wie war es vor 2 Wochen????

Gruß
Downhillfaller


P.S wer ist die hübsche in deinem Profilbild ? Kommt die auch mit am WE ?
Dann bring ich meine 2 hübschen mit ))


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Januar 2007)

Aloah nochmal,
die Hübsche kommt natürlich mit!! ))))
Ich weiß nur dass der lange Fehrnsehturmtrail teilweise ruiniert ist. Das Endstück war letztens auch abgesperrt. Die Wegezertörer wollten also in den folgenden Tagen wieder Bäume fällen.
So, Feierabend.
Gruß an alle
Barbie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Januar 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> Wann soll den evtl. nächste die TeufelsbrückenTour von Downhillfaller loß gehen??? Würde mich gerne anschließen sofern es in meinen Zeitpaln passt.
> 
> ...



Hi Sefan,
der Vorschlag zur "Teufelsbrückentour" kam zwar von "Schappi" aber wenn es passt bin ich dabei. Wird dann wohl am Wochenende stattfinden. Wir werden uns dann noch hier kurzschließen und einen Treffpunkt abmachen.
Die "Teufelsbrückentour" war eigentlich nur ne kurze ->mal schnell nach der Arbeit in den Deister<-Tour. Ob sie im Moment noch fahrbar ist: keine Ahnung ! 

Einfach mal wieder reinschauen und gucken ob sich was dreht..

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute 
wie sieht es aus am Wochenende?
Wird wahrscheinlich schön winterlich.
http://www-4.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Wer hat Lust? Vorschlag Treffen auf dem Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke von Rodenberg aus. 
Frage wann: Samstag? 13:00 Uhr?

Roudy wenn du mitkommen willst kann ich dich mitsamt Bike mitnehmen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Schappi,

kannst Du mir mal bitte ne kurze Anfahrtsbeschreibung schicken wie ich den Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke finde!!! Würde gerne am Samstag mitkommen. Danke schonmal im voraus und Gruß

Stefan


----------



## schappi (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Wasserträger 
schick mir mal deine e-mail adresse per PN das bekommst du die Anfahrtskizze per mail
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Schaumburger, hallo exto

Habt Ihr Ihr Interesse? Morgen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (26. Januar 2007)

Tach,

wollte nur mal horchen ob es morgen bei 13:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke bleibt. Könnt ja nochmal posten.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ihr Warmduscher,
Ausser Wasserträger kein Interesse?
Wasserträger, wenn die anderen keine Lust haben wie wäre es dann mit Treffpunkt Wennigsen Waldkater 13:00 Uhr?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Januar 2007)

Im Moment tendieren wir eher zum nicht fahren  
Ich glaube ab 300m wird wieder nur Eisschicht sein. Das brauchen wir nicht wieder...das war nicht so dolle

Also, wenn ihr Kaltduscher fahrt, dann viel Spaß und etwas Grip

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich habe heute auch mit Downhillfaller über die für Morgen geplante Tour gesprochen. Wir haben letztes Jahr bei ähnlichem Wetter ne Tour gestartet. Die war voll daneben. Überall Eis oder Matsch.
Sorry, dass ist nichts für mich. (Schließe mich den Warmduschern an)
Bin aber bei besseren Wetterverhältnissen demnächst dabei.
Den Allwetterbikern die Morgen starten wünsche ich viel Spaß.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## exto (27. Januar 2007)

Hi zusammen.

Muss leider wieder das ganze WE arbeiten. Hatte dafür gestern meinen Spass (bei schönstem Wetter)  

Wenn ihr fahrt: Viel Spaß...


----------



## Wasserträger (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Schappi,

ich entscheide das mal morgen früh wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue. Sollte ich mich bis 12:00 Uhr nicht hier im Forum gemeldet haben dann 13:00 Uhr Waldkater. Bis morgen evtl. Gruß


----------



## Wasserträger (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Schappi,

ich schließe mich auch den Warmduscher an und baue mir einen Schneemann. Ich schaue nächste Woche nochmal ob was geht.


----------



## _oLIVEr_ (27. Januar 2007)

mmh, an alle die heute nicht unterwegs waren: 

Ihr habt was verpasst!. Ich war mit LordLL im Bereich Schleifbachhütte, Nordmannsturm, Annaturm, Köllnischfeld unterwegs. Abgesehen von einem Radler aufm Pass haben wir keine Pedalisten gesehen. Die Wege waren mit perfektem Radelpulverschnee versehen, der leider durch Autospuren gefurcht war. Trotzdem konnte man gut fahren, Grip war okay.

Rodler waren von 1040 bis 1240 auch nicht so viele unterwegs.


----------



## X.T. (27. Januar 2007)

Tagchen Stefan!

Dein Profilbild hat mir mal vor Monaten ein "Bikebekannter" namens Fabian Wilke aus Hannover als E-mail Anhang geschickt. Musste herzlich lachen! Kennst Du den vielleicht sogar? Jedenfalls lustig, dass dieses Foto plötzlich hier im Forum als Dein Profilbild auftaucht. 

Grüße von einem ebenso begeisterten Deisterbiker aus H.,

Carsten


----------



## Wasserträger (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Carsten,

der Name sagt mir überhaupt nichts aber sowas kann man ja ändern. Ich habe das Bild auch per Mail bekommen und dachte mir das ist das Bild fürs Forum *ggg*

Gruß Stefan


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Januar 2007)

hai leute,

waren heute mit 4 leuten 3,5 h im kleinen deister unterwegs . von springe über eldagsen , sennhütte , holzmühle und wieder zurück. wetter war nicht so toll, oben an der sennhütte sogar noch schneefall. ansonsten viel regen und dreck) kein eis gesehen insofern guten grip gehabt. hat trotz 4°C und schnee/regen viel spaß gemacht.

viele grüße aus springe
sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (4. Februar 2007)

Für die kurzentschlossenen.....Fahre heute so gegen 14:00 Uhr am Waldkater für ne kleine Deisterrund los. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen. Schaue kurz vor Abfahrt nochmal nach ob sich jemand gemeldet hat.

Grüße vom Wasserträger


----------



## Wasserträger (4. Februar 2007)

Da keiner da gewesen ist bin ich allein los gewesen. Waren so ca. 40 km und ich musste feststellen das im Deister sehr viel Windbruch liegt. Da gibt es noch viel zu tun für die armen Forstarbeiter. Habe dann aber doch mal den Trail vom Annaturm (Ladys...) getestet und es wurde zur Bergsteigertour über sehr viel Windbruch. An fahren war da nicht zu decken und wenn kein Windbruch auf dem Weg lag musste ich mich durch knöchelhochen Schlamm kämpfen. Also kein Geschenk gewesen. Hätte wohl doch lieber die Fortautobahn zum Waldkater nehmen sollen. Weiß hier vielleicht jemand ob der ganze Deister so aussieht oder ab das nur so gewisse Schneißen sind wo der Orkan so gewütet hat. Den Trai kann ich aber für die nächste Zeit vergessen und der leiß sich immer so schön fahren. MIST


----------



## zaphodb520 (4. Februar 2007)

Ich war Donnerstag im Deister.
Die Waldautobahnen sind wohl größtenteils frei aber die Trails, die ich so kenne, sind eigentlich unbefahrbar


----------



## momme (5. Februar 2007)

@wasserträger:
ich muss dich berichtigen! du bist gestern definitiv nicht den lady´s only gefahren, denn der wurde in den letzten tagen durchgepflegt und aufgeräumt! du bist vermutlich die verbindung zum frankweg gefahren; da war ich gestern auch noch und da liegt wirklich mal alles voller bäume! fieses bild!

@all:
wie geschrieben: der lady´s only ist durchgehend befahrbar (vorsicht: neue sprünge; vorher anschauen!)! der grabweg ist im oberen und unteren teil mit bäumen zugeschmissen! der farnweg lässt sich wohl auch mit ein wenig kletterei geniessen!


----------



## Wasserträger (5. Februar 2007)

@momme:
für mich war das immer der lady´s only geht kurz noch dem Annaturm links runter und der Trail ist definitiv mehr bergsteigen als fahren. Mann kommt dann oberhald der Wasserräder wieder raus. Naja so gut sind meine Kenntnisse auch nicht und ich lass mich gerne berichtigen. Werde wohl für die Zukunft die Forstautobahnen nehmen bis ich hier wieder das OK bekomme das die Trails wieder befahr sind. Evtl. kannst Du mir ja mal den richtigen lady´s only zeigen momme ;-)))


----------



## schappi (6. Februar 2007)

@ wasserträger
der Trail gabelt sich im oberen Teil der eine Teil (rechts abbiegen) enthält einige Northshore elemente sowie Sprünge und kommt oberhalb der Wasserräder raus.
Der andere geht immer geradeaus über eine Waldwiese und hat im unteren Teil einen langen Wurzelbereich und Stufen unter Buchen und kommt ca 50m tiefer raus.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2007)

geht an diesem wochenende was im deister ?


----------



## Scottfreak (9. Februar 2007)

Mal schauen, ne Überlegung ists mal wert ne ;-) Wann willste denn?

mfg Sven


----------



## Scottfreak (9. Februar 2007)

Moinsen, von euch jemand im Deister am WE? Wird wohl matschig, aber son bissle fahren tut ja auch (mal wieder) ganz gut ;-) .

mfg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (9. Februar 2007)

Von euch scheint ja keiner fahren zu wollen... Ich werde morgen trotzdem mal ne Runde drehen. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2007)

wollen so gg. 10,30h ab springe los. richtung annaturm über nordmansturm trail nach nienstedt dann über lauenau -kreuzbuche return nach springe. wenn´s wetter und die kalten füsse mitmache *grins*


----------



## sonic150585 (10. Februar 2007)

hat irgendwer lust der sich auch etwas im deister auskennt morgen mit mir etwas zu fahren ich würde dann mit alutech kommen also hiesse da für mich wohl bergauf schieben


----------



## slaine (11. Februar 2007)

Hi, war gestern da, von Matsch keine Spur, in den höheren Regionen schön fester Schnee. Da ich noch ziemlicher rookie bin fahr ich momentan besser alleine  . Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse:


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2007)

sorry, macht z. zt. nicht richtig spaß. ar...kalt und die wege sind auch sehr vereist. man(n) muß sich schon sehr konzentrieren wenn man runter fährt. gestern fast nen abgang gemacht, da sich unter dem raureif blankes eis versteckte. aber toll sah es oben auf dem kammweg schon aus. 

v.g. aus springe
hoerman


----------



## exto (11. Februar 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Da ich noch ziemlicher rookie bin fahr ich momentan besser alleine  .



Wieso datt denn???

Ich hoffe mal stark, hier is nicht irgendwie der Eindruck entstanden, wir sein alle die Mörder-Tempobolzer oder monsterdroppenden Rookiefresser... 

Gerade als Neuling ist es sicher mal schön, den einen oder anderen Tipp zu kriegen und hinterher einen der alten Säcke zum Dank mal zu verblasen  

Trau dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (12. Februar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Gerade als Neuling ist es sicher mal schön, den einen oder anderen Tipp zu kriegen und hinterher einen der alten Säcke zum Dank mal zu verblasen
> 
> Trau dich...



ok, hast mich schon überzeugt  
nächstes Mal geb ich Laut, praxisnahe Tipps sind auch immer was feines


----------



## exto (12. Februar 2007)

Guggst du hier....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4049


----------



## slaine (12. Februar 2007)

hört sich gut an - Wettervorhersage ist bislang ja auch nicht ganz so trist wie in Hannover


----------



## nippelspanner (15. Februar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Guggst du hier....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4049



Moin!
Sonntag ist bei mir leider schlecht. Ist für Samstag schon was geplant? Meinetwegen sowohl Wiehen, als auch Deister.


----------



## LordLL (15. Februar 2007)

ich stelle das erstmal hier so rein, denke mal die kommentare werden folgen...
fup2 auch andere deister thread

1.http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6881/dlzfreeridetopll0.jpg
2. http://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dlzfreeridebottomgm1.jpg

(sry, in der mitte fehlen ca. 4 zeilen, das meiste ist aber drauf)


----------



## LordLL (15. Februar 2007)

ch stelle das erstmal hier so rein, denke mal die kommentare werden folgen...
fup2 auch andere deister thread

1.http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6881/dlzfreeridetopll0.jpg
2. http://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dlzfreeridebottomgm1.jpg

(sry, in der mitte fehlen ca. 4 zeilen, das meiste ist aber drauf)


----------



## LocoFanatic (15. Februar 2007)

kannst du kurz sagen, wo das "Orginal" erschienen ist, also welche Zeitung und welche Ausgabe ??

@ alle (Topic): bin ab dem WE bis Ende März in SPR... dann geht es aber "nur" mit dem Cube in den Deister... suche noch "Mitfahrgelegenheiten", also traut euch und postet...


----------



## exto (15. Februar 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Moin!
> Sonntag ist bei mir leider schlecht. Ist für Samstag schon was geplant? Meinetwegen sowohl Wiehen, als auch Deister.



Ich fahr eigentlich auch lieber Samstags. Ist aber diese Woche echt schlecht.

Mit Arbeit kann man sich den ganzen Tag versauen...


----------



## LordLL (15. Februar 2007)

deister-leine-zeitung, heute, den 15.Februar 07 seite 24


----------



## dr.svenson (16. Februar 2007)

LordLL schrieb:


> ich stelle das erstmal hier so rein, denke mal die kommentare werden folgen...
> fup2 auch andere deister thread
> 
> 1.http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6881/dlzfreeridetopll0.jpg
> ...



Magst Du mal schreiben, wo das erschienen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Exto,
Ich werde mal auf deine Tourbeschreibung (Tempo Laaangsaaaam) vertrauen und mit meinem Sohnemann den Weg ins unbekannte Wiehengebirge antreten.
Für den Fall das was dazwischen kommt poste ich dir meine Handynummer.
viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## Fh4n (16. Februar 2007)

In der Deister-Leine-Zeitung.


----------



## exto (16. Februar 2007)

Sehr schön...

Dann kommen ja ein Paar Leute zusammen. Langsaaam ist, finde ich, genau das Richtige für diese Jahreszeit...

Soll ja was zum Genießen sein.


----------



## Wasserträger (16. Februar 2007)

Geht morgen Nachmittag was im Deister??? So ne kleine Runde mit ein Paar Leuten wäre nicht schlecht. Wenn wer Lust einfach melden und ich hätte auch noch Platz für eine Person und ein Radel im Auto. Abfahrt aus Hannover Vahrenwalderstr. 
 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## schappi (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Exto,

obwohl wir am Samstag Abend Fasching feiern werde ich kommen (vieleicht etwas verkater)
Ich habe seit Sylvester nur Spinning gemacht, ich glaube ich habe vergessen wie man auf ein Bike aufsteigt (Bein über den Sattel oder über den Lenker? )
Ausserdem müsst Ihr auf mein Greisenalter Rücksicht nehmen.
See you Sunday
Schappi

@Rudy da Tree
hättest du nicht auch Lust könnte dich mitnehmen


----------



## sonic150585 (16. Februar 2007)

hi also ich hätte intresse soll ich geld mitnehmen für spritgeld doer wie und ahst du noch wen anders an der ahdn der mitkommt dann oder wie?


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Februar 2007)

Treffen uns (bis jetzt zu dritt) morgen um 10:30 auf dem Parkplatz am Nienst. Pass. Erkundungsfahrt, was der Sturm mit den Trails angestellt hat. Bergauftempo: So lala, sind noch alle von der Rüsselpest geschwächt...


----------



## exto (16. Februar 2007)

Das is ja auch mal n Ding:

Die Wiehenbiker treffen sich im Deister und die Deisterer fahren im Wiehen...

Da wird's aber wirklich mal Zeit für ne größere gemeinsame Aktion. Ich bring in dem Zusammenhang noch mal schnell Schappis Harz-Idee auf den Plan... (s.o.)


----------



## exto (16. Februar 2007)

Wo is eigentlich Molly abgeblieben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Februar 2007)

Na dann geb ich auch noch mein Ketchup dazu:
Barbie und ich werden morgen auch im Deister sein. Wir wollen uns mal ein Bild von den "Verwüstungen" machen   

Und jeder der Barbie morgen trifft kann auf seinen Geburtstag mit seinem ISO-Getränk anstossen  Oder sollte ich das jetzt nicht erwähnen  

Die Tour darf natürlich nicht so lang und anstrengend werden, damit wir am Abend auch noch ordentlich Apree-Biking machen können...

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2007)

Das mit der Harztour sollten wir unbedingt im Auge behalten.
Ich bin auch gerne bereit das Organisatorische zu Ã¼bernehmen.
Letztes Jahr gab es eine super Zugverbindung nach goslar die Kurz vor voller Stunder da ankommt mit dem SchÃ¶ner Wochenend Ticket kann man dann als Gruppe fahren und es kost fast nix. Ansonsten Fahrgemeinschaften. 
Hier noch mal der termin.
 So 22.04. 10:00 Bilbo Beutlin Tour durch's Auenland 24,00 â¬ www.harzaktiv.net
Wer hat Interesse?
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Februar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Wo is eigentlich Molly abgeblieben ?



Krank!

War übrigens keine "offizielle" WB-Veranstaltung. Die waren nämlich zum närrischen Treiben in "Kalledonien". Naja...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> 
> obwohl wir am Samstag Abend Fasching feiern werde ich kommen (vieleicht etwas verkater)
> Ich habe seit Sylvester nur Spinning gemacht, ich glaube ich habe vergessen wie man auf ein Bike aufsteigt (Bein über den Sattel oder über den Lenker? )
> ...



Danke dass Ihr mich nicht vergesst. Momentan steht biken ganz hinten an.  Wohnungssuche und Krankheit verhindern seit Sylvester Sport jeder Art.
Wohnung ist gefunden und vom Doc gabs auch ne Freigabe 
Heute war ich jedoch mal wieder ein paar Meter unterwegs.
Es geht noch, aber langsam. Bin in Kürze wieder dabei und lese bis dahin alle Treffen mit.

Viel Spass bis dahin


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Roudy,

um dich neidsch zu machen, wir waren gesten 7 leute und von 13:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr unterwegs. Ich habe Bilder gemacht die ich demnächst mal einstelle
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Februar 2007)

Das hat mal wieder so richtig Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe wir kriegen noch öfter so ne große Gruppe zusammen. 
leider war der Abend nach der Tour noch richtig sch.... weil mein Bus nach nem kurzen Stop an der Tanke nicht mehr wollte. Dickes fettes Danke an Axel für den Shuttleservice nach hause. Die Bikes waren heute morgen zum Glück noch da (den Verlust des Autos hätte man ja noch verschmerzen können  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Homer,
das ist ja wirklich pech!

schau mal hier sind die Bilder:


schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> hier die Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Februar 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> leider war der Abend nach der Tour noch richtig sch.... weil mein Bus nach nem kurzen Stop an der Tanke nicht mehr wollte.



Shit happens ! Das ist ärgerlich. Nächstes mal müssen wir die Handy-Nr. austauschen. Bin ja in Eure Richtung gefahren, dann hätte Exto nicht so einen Stress gehabt.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## fitforfun (20. Februar 2007)

Hi zusammen, ich möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen: Ich bin 42 Jahre jung und neu hier in Hannover und würde gern mal wieder ein bisschen Mountainbike fahren. Bin vorher im Teuto und im Harz unterwegs gewesen. Es würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Lust hätte, mal eine Runde zu drehen (meine Kondition ist im Winter jedoch ein wenig abgeflacht...... ) Ist der "Deister" ein schönes Revier? Danke für eure Antworten.........


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Februar 2007)

fitforfun schrieb:


> Ist der "Deister" ein schönes Revier? Danke für eure Antworten.........


Wenn Du auf technische Trails stehst, dann ist´s da ganz nett. Zur Zeit liegt aber auch dort noch einiges an Holz rum...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Februar 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Roudy,
> 
> um dich neidsch zu machen, wir waren gesten 7 leute und von 13:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr unterwegs. Ich habe Bilder gemacht die ich demnächst mal einstelle
> Gruß
> Schappi



Heul...
Bad OE meine alte zweite Heimat. Bis Ende 2004 bin ich da fast jedes WE gefahren. Seitdem nur einmal auf dem Weg von Porta nach Osnabrück (Wittekindsweg)
An diesem WE wäre ich mal wieder bereit, falls jemand fährt.


----------



## Molly (27. Februar 2007)

Samstag am Kaiserhof?
13:00 oder auch ein bisschen eher, noch bin ich flexibel.


----------



## exto (28. Februar 2007)

Ich würd gern, aber die gepflegte Bronchitis sagt nein. Ich hab letzten Samstag auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit ne derartige kalte Dusche abgekriegt, dass es mich arg niedergestreckt hat 

Lieber auskurieren. Hab mir schließlich für diesen Sommer n bisschen was vorgenommen...


----------



## Molly (1. März 2007)

Die Wiehenbiker wollen wieder in die Bückeberge und treffen sich Sa13:00 am Parkplatz vom Waldschwimmbad.
Wenn sich hier niemand mehr meldet, werde ich auch den Spiegeleiertrail nehmen. Oder zu Hause bleiben, Wetter ist nicht sehr einladend, da reicht mir auch die kurze Hausbergrunde.
Grüße und gute Besserung!


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. März 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier niemand mehr meldet, werde ich auch den Spiegeleiertrail nehmen.



Hi Molly,
seid ihr in den Bückebergen gefahren?

Ich habe den Einstieg zum Spiegeleitrail heute so vorgefunden


----------



## fuzzel (5. März 2007)

hey, ich such n paar jugns, die mir fahrtechnisch n bischen weiter helfn könn, und das wichtigst: anspruchsvolle single trails!!! (bitte keine sprünge über 2 meter, dass beide reifn das erste mal abgehobn ham, is grad 2 monate her). mach grad abi, hab also viel zeit wenns hell is, un bin schon vor 5 jahren mit meim vater am gardasee gewesn, völliger anfänger bin ich also nich. ach, je näher an rinteln dran, desto besser. aber zur not bin ich mobil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X.T. (6. März 2007)

Tagchen Allerseits!

Was das Biken aller Hannoveraner und nahe Wohnender im Deister und anderswo betrifft, so schaut mal unter unserer neuen www-Seite:             *www.mtb-unisport.de*
Hier findet ihr einen Tourentreff, Termine zu allen norddeutschen MTB Wettkämpfen, sowie viele weitere Infos rund ums biken in Hannover.
Ab 17. April treffen wir uns wieder regelmäßig Dienstags um 17.00 Uhr vor dem Zentrum für Hochschulsport. Ab diersem Jahr in zwei  Leistungsgruppen!

So dann, auf eine geniale Saison 07!  

Carsten


----------



## fuzzel (7. März 2007)

moin,

hat nich irgend wer lust, mir n paar singletrails zu zeign? die im deister sind ja richtig legendär. ich hab gehört, zwischn porta und deister solls jede menge davon gebn, allerdings hab ich da noch nich viel von gesehn! hier findet man nur diese unbefahrbaren schneisen der radlader, die sich durchn wald wühln. 
ich glaub hier braucht man n paar insidertipps.

wie wärs am we? 10.-11.3?oder das danach


----------



## freer1der (8. März 2007)

schau mal auf www.bc-north.de meld dich da im forum an, und frag da nochmal, da wird jemand für dich da sein


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. März 2007)

Wer fährt Sonntag 11.03.07 im Deister (mit) ?
Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr am Deisterrand bei Bredenbeck starten und entspannt den Wald anschauen. Ohne Harakiri- oder Raceeinlagen.

Bis dann


----------



## slaine (9. März 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer fährt Sonntag 11.03.07 im Deister (mit) ?
> Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr am Deisterrand bei Bredenbeck starten und entspannt den Wald anschauen. Ohne Harakiri- oder Raceeinlagen.
> 
> Bis dann



Servus, ich melde schon mal Interesse an!


----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2007)

ich werde am wochenende, auf jeden fall samstag wieder im deister unterwegs sein. einach mal ne pm schicken.
zur fahrtechnik einfach mal in meine galerie gucken, da habe ich ein deister-album


----------



## X.T. (9. März 2007)

> Stil kann man nicht kaufen



Tja, Niveau ist manchmal auch schwer zu kaufen! --> Pussybilder  

Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an sportliches Bergauf fahren und rasantes herunter manövrieren. Man sieht dich auf deinen Bildern aber irgendwie nur herunter fahren???
Den Trail, den du dort als "Hammertrail" beschrieben hast ist nach max. 300m von der Brockenversorgungsstraße aus, übrigens nur noch als Trial Fahrer a la Hans Rey zu bewältigen. Normalos müssen tragen. Die Treppen und Stufen zu Beginn machen allerdings wirklich Spaß. Ist na klar meine Meinung, aber ich würde mich nicht als Waldautobahnfahrer bezeichnen. 

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Gruß


----------



## fuzzel (9. März 2007)

die bilder sind krass, den drop am anfang (deister) würd ich vielleicht packen, aber nich mit meim hardtail, und währscheinlich erst nachm 3. oder 4. mal, ich glaub da muss man recht schnell sein. den ebenerdigen baumstamm könnt ich mal probiern, aber mit was höherem hab ich schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, am tag nach kyrill. man sollte nich übermütig sein, vor allem wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## dr.svenson (9. März 2007)

X.T. schrieb:


> Tja, Niveau ist manchmal auch schwer zu kaufen! --> Pussybilder
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich mehr an sportliches Bergauf fahren und rasantes herunter manövrieren. Man sieht dich auf deinen Bildern aber irgendwie nur herunter fahren???
> Den Trail, den du dort als "Hammertrail" beschrieben hast ist nach max. 300m von der Brockenversorgungsstraße aus, übrigens nur noch als Trial Fahrer a la Hans Rey zu bewältigen. Normalos müssen tragen. Die Treppen und Stufen zu Beginn machen allerdings wirklich Spaß. Ist na klar meine Meinung, aber ich würde mich nicht als Waldautobahnfahrer bezeichnen.
> ...



Soll doch jeder fahren wie er will, solange niemand anderes zu Schaden kommt. Das schöne an Schubladen ist doch, dass man sie auch wieder aufmachen kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. März 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer fährt Sonntag 11.03.07 im Deister (mit) ?
> Wir wollen so gegen 11 Uhr am Deisterrand bei Bredenbeck starten und entspannt den Wald anschauen. Ohne Harakiri- oder Raceeinlagen.
> 
> Bis dann



Hallo Roudy

Sonntag, bin ich dabei!!
Wo ist Treffen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2007)

Hey X.T., ich finde bergauf-Fotos einfach nicht so schön wie bergab-Bilder. Das könnte also der Grund dafür sein, dass Du in meinen Alben solche nicht finden kannst. Sollte für die meisten hier schon verständlich sein, denke ich. Wenn Du Dich lieber beim Biketragen ablichten läßt, steht Dir das natürlich frei...
Wir meinen den gleichen Trail, doch ist er wesentlich besser fahrbar, als Du es hier gerade beschrieben hast. Klar muss ich da auch mal kurz absteigen und kann 3m weiter wieder fahren, aber das stört mich nicht. Beim nächsten Mal werden die fahrbaren Stücke dann länger. Was wäre biken ohne Herausforderungen, an denen man wachsen kann???

Außerdem hatte ich nicht vor, mit Dir zu biken ich habe mich eher an den fuzzel gerichtet. Und dem kann ich nur sagen, dass es doch wohl gar kein Problem ist, wenn Du nicht alles machst oder ein paar Anläufe für den einen oder anderen Sprung brauchst. Jeder so, wie er mag, das ist völlig normal! 

Außerdem ist es immer gut, wenn man mit Leuten unterwegs ist, die Sachen machen, die man selbst nicht sofort macht. Das pusht einen gewaltig nach vorne. Geht mir auch immer so. Ich war letztes Wochenende auch mit einem Freund unterwegs, der ein Hardtail fährt. Es rüttelt halt ein bisschen mehr...
Morgen bin ich auch mit einem 24" Hardtail-Fahrer unterwegs. Das schöne ist doch der gemeinsame Spaß, denn der Sport verbindet. 

Wenn Du also Lust hast, PM an mich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Roudy
> 
> Sonntag, bin ich dabei!!
> Wo ist Treffen?
> ...


Ich bin noch ohne Meinung. Wo treffen wir denn Slaine am besten ?
Zwischen Bredenbeck und Wennigsen Waldkater ist mir alles recht 

Endlich wieder radeln


----------



## fuzzel (9. März 2007)

hey, ich hab auf jeden fall übelst lust!!! klar komm ich mit! wann gehts denn los? und wo treffn wir uns? ich kenn mich in der gegend nich aus


----------



## slaine (9. März 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin noch ohne Meinung. Wo treffen wir denn Slaine am besten ?
> Zwischen Bredenbeck und Wennigsen Waldkater ist mir alles recht
> 
> Endlich wieder radeln



Ich schlag mal unverbindlich Waldkater vor


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. März 2007)

Hallo Deisterbiker (und auch Wiehenbiker),

würde wohl auch mit aufspringen, auf den Deister-Express.
Es sei denn mein Halskratzen wird noch ernster  

Ich komme dahin wo ihr wollt, ist sowieso alles hinter`m Berg.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. März 2007)

Waldkater ist Ok für mich und Downhilfaller kann da gut mit dem Auto ranfahren und parken.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (9. März 2007)

Ich meld mich (leider) mal wieder ab. Der Rüssel ist wieder durchgängig aber dafür steht arbeiten auf'm Programm. Es sei denn ihr seid scharf auf nen Winter-Abschluss-Nightride...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Waldkater ist Ok für mich und Downhilfaller kann da gut mit dem Auto ranfahren und parken.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ok dann treffen wir uns um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Waldkater


----------



## Wasserträger (10. März 2007)

Hey, wollte evtl. auch mitfahren sollte ich um 11 Uhr nicht am Waldkater sein könnt Ihr losfahren...dann hab ich verschlafen. Bis morgen vielleicht...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wasserträger (10. März 2007)

PLANÄNDERUNG für mich!!! Bin morgen doch nicht dabei, SORRY. Treffe mich morgen mit einer Gruppe mit der ich Ende März an den Gardasee fahre. Euch viel Spaß im Deister. Grüße Stefan


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. März 2007)

Hallo,

Hals-und Kopfaua ist noch nicht ganz überstanden  , ich werde morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden müssen ob ich dabei bin.
Wenn ich nicht um 11 Uhr da bin, braucht ihr nicht zu warten. Sorry,

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. März 2007)

Ihr braucht nicht zu warten   
Muss etwas pausieren.
Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## firefighter76 (11. März 2007)

jaja der rotz schlägt wieder zu bis nachher 

gruß firefighter76


----------



## slaine (11. März 2007)

Hi, ihr seid aber recht zeitig heut losgefahren, oder? War so 5 nach 11 am Waldkater, da war schon keiner mehr da..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Hi, ihr seid aber recht zeitig heut losgefahren, oder? War so 5 nach 11 am Waldkater, da war schon keiner mehr da..



Uuups...Mist. Vor lauter Fahrfreude die Zeit aus dem Auge verloren. Können wir (ich) dich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit einem Eis in der Eisdiele Wennigsen entschädigen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (11. März 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Uuups...Mist. Vor lauter Fahrfreude die Zeit aus dem Auge verloren. Können wir (ich) dich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit einem Eis in der Eisdiele Wennigsen entschädigen ?



okay, ich denke, wir kommen ins geschäft


----------



## schappi (12. März 2007)

Hallo Slaine,
das kann nur eine Minute gewesen sein das wir uns verpasst haben. Wir sind so ca 10:05 losgefahren. Wenn du nächstes mall mitkommst schick doch bitte vorher deine HandyNr. per pn dann kann man das abklären.
Von mir bekommst du auch ein Eis.
Wobei gestern hätte das Warten an der Eisdiele Wennigsen beinahen so lange wie die Tour gedauert.
Hat aber viel Spass gemacht.
Ich habe zu Anfang meine Singletrails gekriegt und Dann der Roudy seine Hm wobei ich glaube der ist nicht mal richtig warm geworden.
Nur der arme Firefighter hatte mit seinen Winertrainigsdefizten zu kämpfen gehab und ist sich zum Schluss beinahe über die Zuge gefahren. (aber das ist mir bei meiner ersten Tour mit Roudy auch so gegangen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Hat aber viel Spass gemacht.
> Ich habe zu Anfang meine Singletrails gekriegt und Dann der Roudy seine Hm wobei ich glaube der ist nicht mal richtig warm geworden....



Ich könnte jetzt Daten aus dem HAC 4 posten. Aber da steht nur so nebensächliches wie Strecke, Höhenmeter, Tempo, Zeit etc drin. Was das Ding nicht messen kann ist Fahrspass und der ist in der Gruppe viiiel höher.
Trails und nette Leute......Danke dafür


----------



## slaine (12. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine,
> das kann nur eine Minute gewesen sein das wir uns verpasst haben. Wir sind so ca 10:05 losgefahren.



He, ich dachte Abfahrt war um 11  Egal, nächstes mal klappts dafür bestimmt. Das die Eisdiele voll war, kann ich mir vorstellen - Annaturm, Nordmannsturm und Teufelsbrücke waren auch rappelvoll und unterwegs Hundertschaften von Wanderern..


----------



## schappi (13. März 2007)

Hallo Slaine,
das war ein Typo: wir sind um 11:05Uhr abgefahren.

Da wir (fast) keine ausgetretenen Pfade gefahren sind war das mit den Wanderern nicht das Problem
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (15. März 2007)

Wie sieht es dieses WE aus? Hat jemand Lust, Samstag vormittag eine Runde im Deister zu drehen? Danach ist ja erstamol wieder Regen angesagt :/


----------



## schappi (16. März 2007)

Hallo Slaine,
Samstag Vormittag ist schon Regen angesagt:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PROVIDER=anwendung

Ausserdem ist bei mir Samstag Vormittag immer dicht.

Nächstes Mal
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. März 2007)

hallo leute, wetter ist ja z. zt etwas magenunfreundlich.
aber lt. nacrichten soll der frühling am wochenende zurückkommen. daher auch die frage, ob diesen samstag oder sonntag was im deister geht ?

v.g.
hoerman


----------



## slaine (23. März 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute, wetter ist ja z. zt etwas magenunfreundlich.
> aber lt. nacrichten soll der frühling am wochenende zurückkommen. daher auch die frage, ob diesen samstag oder sonntag was im deister geht ?
> 
> v.g.
> hoerman



Hi, das würde mich auch interessieren, wie ist es mit Sonntag vormittag?

edit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3551949&posted=1#post3551949


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (23. März 2007)

melde gehorsamst aus dem Deister:
an der Laube 3 Fingerbreit Schnee, aber Sonne taut das alles noch... die breiten Wege hoch sind meist relativ fest und trocken... erst oben auf dem Kamm wird es schneeig und teilweise arg matschig.
Aber zum WE wird das alles noch...
bin mit nem Freund sowohl Sa, So als auch Mo unterwegs...
also bis dann
Charles


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Wer hätte Lust auf ne Sonntag-Nachmittag Runde im Deister? ich hab seit der Wiehenrunde nicht mehr im Sattel gesessen und würde gern mal wissen ob ich noch fahradfahren kann


----------



## slaine (23. März 2007)

hi sonntag nachmittag wär für mich auch i.O., so um 14 uhr? vielleicht kommt ja hoerman auch mit


----------



## exto (23. März 2007)

Hier kommt mal wieder meine Standartantwort: Ich muss arbeiten  

Langsam wird's Zeit für nen nine to five Job...

Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub. Tourenvorschläge werden gern entgegen genommen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. März 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> hi sonntag nachmittag wär für mich auch i.O., so um 14 uhr? vielleicht kommt ja hoerman auch mit



hallo slaine,

14.00 uhr ist leider schon ein bißchen zu spät. will abends gg 17.00 uhr 
zum pferdeturm und meine indians im 4. playoff-spiel anfeuern )

gruß hoerman

wollen so gg. 12.00 uhr ab springe starten. aber meldet euch trotzdem nochmal


----------



## slaine (24. März 2007)

also 12 passt auch




exto schrieb:


> Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub. Tourenvorschläge werden gern entgegen genommen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Axel



dann wirds aber Zeit, schulde Dir ja auch noch ein Alster gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin dieses Wochenende in Berlin,
kann leider nicht mitkommen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## felixthewolf (24. März 2007)

hi

ich bin gerade mit dem MTB in hannover und würd auch gerne ein bisschen MTB fahren.

wie kommt ihr nach springe? mit zug oder fahrt ihr hin?

wie gross soll die runde werden? was fahrt ihr denn so?

gruss, felix


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. März 2007)

12 wird bei mir nicht klappen  . Ich hoffe ich komme morgen überhaupt zum biken. morgen ist wieder mal arbeit mit ungewissem ende angesagt. weil ich von barsinghausen starte, können wir uns wohl höchstens unterwegs treffen, z.b. am annaturm


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. März 2007)

Wenn das Wetter es mir zulässt, werde ich gegen 11 in Bredenbeck starten.
Mein Wunsch sind so 3 Stunden mit max. 40-50 km.

Bin mit einem weißen Fully älterer Bauart ohne irgendwelche Aufkleber unterwegs.
Einfach zurufen


----------



## schappi (27. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wer hat Lust auch eine Runde singletrails im Desiter am Sonntag?
Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus: http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Hannover.htm
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (27. März 2007)

Bin dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. März 2007)

Bin in Osnabrück und Münster


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wer hat Lust auch eine Runde singletrails im Desiter am Sonntag?
> Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus: http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Hannover.htm
> Gruß
> Schappi



wann und wo ist treffen ? würde auch gerne mitkommen.
war heute mit nem kumpel auf dem kammweg unterwegs. der ladies only läßt sich schon wieder top fahren .

v.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (28. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Vorschlag am Sonntag dem 1.4. um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2007)

hallo schappi,
komme aus springe. also dann ca 11,30 h am annaturm oder wo geht die reise hin ?

gruß 
sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. März 2007)

@Sören
Es kommt drauf an welchen Trail wir als erstes fahren.
Grabweg: dann Treffen an der Laube,
Ladies only: dann Treffen am Annaturm
@Slaine
Du kommst doch aus Hannover
willst du zu mir kommen (ich wohne in Sorsum)und wir fahren dann gemeinsam auf den Deister oder wollen wir uns oben treffen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (28. März 2007)

@schappi: ok, dann komme ich zu dir nach Sorsum - um 10:50 ca.?


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2007)

@ schappi

bin auf alle fälle dabei, sagt einfach bescheid wo wir uns treffen wollen, komm dann dahin. 
wie sieht´s  eigentlich mit den trails ab nordmannsturm/funkturm aus. kennt ihr die ? hab zwar viel davon gehört, aber selbst noch nie gefahren . nur mal so als idee )

gruß 
sören


----------



## schappi (28. März 2007)

@Hoermann
Den Funkturmtrail kenne ich.
recht nett. Ich weis nur nicht wie es da mit den Sturmschäden aussieht.
Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns ca 11:15 an der Wöltjebuche, wir kommen dann von Bredenbeck hoch. Schick mir mal deine Handy Nr. per PN
@Slaine
ich schick dir meine Adresse per PN
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. März 2007)

hellocook und ich werden uns wohl sonntag am nienstedter pass teffen und dann zu euch stoßen. mal sehen wie die uhrzeit passt


----------



## Hattrick (28. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @Hoermann
> Den Funkturmtrail kenne ich.
> recht nett. Ich weis nur nicht wie es da mit den Sturmschäden aussieht.
> Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns ca 11:15 an der Wöltjebuche, wir kommen dann von Bredenbeck hoch. Schick mir mal deine Handy Nr. per PN
> ...



Mit "Funkturmtrail" meint ihr den "Fernsehturmtrail"   ?
Das obere Drittel ist problemlos befahrbar.  Ca 100-200 ? abgerissene Bäume versperren dann die Weiterfahrt. Für die nächsten Monate sehe ich da kein Durchkommen


----------



## schappi (29. März 2007)

Hallo Hattrick,
sowas hatte ich schon befürchtet,

oberhalb von Wennigsen sind auch viele Trails betroffen aber zu Glück gibt es so viele daß noch welch befahrbar sind.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (29. März 2007)

Hattrick schrieb:


> Mit "Funkturmtrail" meint ihr den "Fernsehturmtrail"   ?
> Das obere Drittel ist problemlos befahrbar.  Ca 100-200 ? abgerissene Bäume versperren dann die Weiterfahrt. Für die nächsten Monate sehe ich da kein Durchkommen



Und was ist mit dem Nordmanns-Trail? Bzw. mit dem, der ca. 300m vorher aus Richtung Fernsehturm kommend losgeht?


----------



## zaphodb520 (29. März 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Nordmanns-Trail? Bzw. mit dem, der ca. 300m vorher aus Richtung Fernsehturm kommend losgeht?



Der ist  gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaphodb520 (29. März 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Nordmanns-Trail? Bzw. mit dem, der ca. 300m vorher aus Richtung Fernsehturm kommend losgeht?



Der direkt unter der Hochspannungsleitung? Der ist befahrbar.
Der andere, mehr Richtung Alte Taufe auch.


----------



## heyho (29. März 2007)

Hi,

wie finde ich denn den Fernsehturmtrail? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr den großen Turm (1XXm hoch) am NW-Ende des Deisters meint. Ich würde mir den gerne mal anschauen, die Klassiker-Trails ab Annaturm, Laube etc. kenne ich.

Gerne auch per PM. Danke.

Florian


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. März 2007)

@ schappi.

haben heute ne tour im solling gemacht. trails leider noch nicht fahrbar.
aber zu sonntag :  konnte meine 2 heutigen kollegen auch motivieren. kommen also mit 3 leuten. treffbunkt wöltjebuche 11.15 h, der termin steht noch, oder ?

grüß sören


----------



## GaGarmel (29. März 2007)

Oha leute, ich war heute im Deister und ja, mein kumpel und ich sind erst zumm annaturm gefahren, dann so´n Trail, wo davor noch am Baum stand: 40/9...
Mein Kumpel meinte erst:"Das bedeutet bestimmt soviel wie 40 sind gefahren, 9 ham´s überlebt"
Wir ham gelacht, nur leider wars wohl wirklich so...:-D
Das war vielleicht n Hammer-Trail, mit irgend so einer, na ich sach mal 8 meter-gap und 5 meter hoch....
dann kamen noch so´n paar Mega-Kicker und Drops und ja, auf jeden fall war das ding MÖRDER !!!
Ich weiss net was wir gefahren sind, aber auf jeden fall mach ich´s net wieder, oder mit nem fetten Fully vielleicht...die anderen trails waren übrigens net fahrbar (wie schon erwähnt) wegen umgefallener bäume...
pics gibts auf -> www.jff-freeride.piczo.com unter "Sessions"

RIDE ON !!!

GaGa


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (30. März 2007)

@ hoermann:

wo genau im Solling warst Du? Wollte morgen eigentlich auch in Solling...


----------



## schappi (30. März 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi.
> 
> haben heute ne tour im solling gemacht. trails leider noch nicht fahrbar.
> aber zu sonntag :  konnte meine 2 heutigen kollegen auch motivieren. kommen also mit 3 leuten. treffbunkt wöltjebuche 11.15 h, der termin steht noch, oder ?
> ...



Hallo Sören,

Zeit und Treffpunkt stehen noch,
Ich komme mit Slain von Bredenbeck hoch, wir fahren um 10:50 in Sorsum ab.
Falls wir duch meinen Winterspeck etwas langsam sind wartet auf uns.
Gruß

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (30. März 2007)

GaGarmel schrieb:


> Oha leute, ich war heute im Deister und ja, mein kumpel und ich sind erst zumm annaturm gefahren, dann so´n Trail, wo davor noch am Baum stand: 40/9...
> Mein Kumpel meinte erst:"Das bedeutet bestimmt soviel wie 40 sind gefahren, 9 ham´s überlebt"
> Wir ham gelacht, nur leider wars wohl wirklich so...:-D
> Das war vielleicht n Hammer-Trail, mit irgend so einer, na ich sach mal 8 meter-gap und 5 meter hoch....
> ...



Hihihi..., ich weiß wo du gefahren bist. Stell Dich net so an, wir fahren die Strecke heute ab 16/17 Uhr. Kannst nochmal mitfahren. Insgesamt machen wir 3 Abfahrten am Abend. Wenn Du also Lust hast ein paar andere mal kennenzulernen.... Treffpunkt ist immer Bredenbeck Sportplatz.


----------



## GaGarmel (30. März 2007)

nee du, lass ma... 
hab leider keine zeit....ein andermal...
mit was für bikes fahrt ihr da runter ???
wir sind mit ´nem Hardtail gefahren....


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. März 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> @ hoermann:
> 
> wo genau im Solling warst Du? Wollte morgen eigentlich auch in Solling...



@ darkwing 

sind von neuhaus die 7er tour gefahren. ( durch den hochsolling ) 
den 1.teil kann man nicht fahren. dauernd bäumeim weg und die waldarbeiter haben ca 80 cm !!! tiefe spuren im wald hinterlassen. hatten uns gestern noch mit einigen unterhalten. nachdem die alten bäume alle raus sind, werden die spuren beseitigt und die wege neu gemacht. sind dann die b 497 runter gefahren bis zum einstieg kurz vor holzminden . die waldwege sind aber wieder alle befahrbar und trocken. 

viel spaß morgen 

gruß sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> 
> Zeit und Treffpunkt stehen noch,
> Ich komme mit Slain von Bredenbeck hoch, wir fahren um 10:50 in Sorsum ab.
> ...



hallo carsten , alles klar . treffen uns dann am sonntag. 
werde bis dahin meine beine ein wenig schonen 

bis sonntag 
sören


----------



## slaine (30. März 2007)

GaGarmel schrieb:


> nee du, lass ma...
> hab leider keine zeit....ein andermal...
> mit was für bikes fahrt ihr da runter ???
> wir sind mit ´nem Hardtail gefahren....



[OT] du wohnst nicht zufällig auch in der Schaumburgstr.? da steht immer so ein silbernes 2danger dual/slalom..? [/OT]


----------



## GaGarmel (30. März 2007)

Nee du, bin in Langenhagen wohnhaft.... 
aber irgendwie kotzt mich mein bike auch mittlerweile an ehrlichgesagt...:-(


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (31. März 2007)

Hey Leutz..

Werde morgen auch an dieser Wöltjebuche sein - wenn ich sie finde. 11.15? Ist das Teil ausgeschildert? Fahre von Springe los. War noch nie im Deister, hab also kein Plan, aber dafür GPS *hö hö

Also vielleicht bis Morgen
Gruß
Lars


----------



## propper (31. März 2007)

hallo!

wäre evtl. auch dabei wenn ich früh genug aufwache und den weg finde (komme aus hameln)

bin aber ned so auf sprünge usw. aus.. hab momentan nen speichenbruch und will meine räder nen bissl schonen bis die neuen kommen...

was soll das denn generell für eine tour werden? streckenlänge, höhenmeter, usw.

bin momentan noch ned sooo in form, aber so 40-50km mit +-800Hm sollten bei einem lockeren tempo schon drin sein.. will aber natürlich niemanden ausbremsen! 

gruß
lars

@darkwing
ich denke ich muss von hameln auch über springe fahren oder? könnte ich mich dann an dein gps hängen ?? 



ride on


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. März 2007)

@schappi und slaine
wann seid ihr ungefähr am annaturm? wir können uns da dann treffen


----------



## schappi (31. März 2007)

Hallo Homer,
wenn wir uns um ca 11:15 mit den ersten an der Wöltjebuche treffen sind wir ca. 11:35 am Annaturm.
Kommst du mit Sonemann da auch hin?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. März 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz..
> 
> Werde morgen auch an dieser Wöltjebuche sein - wenn ich sie finde. 11.15? Ist das Teil ausgeschildert? Fahre von Springe los. War noch nie im Deister, hab also kein Plan, aber dafür GPS *hö hö
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Wöltjebuche ist ausgeschildert.
Wenn du von Springe aus hochkommst und den Kammweg triffst die Kreuzung das ist die Wöltjebuche. Nicht in Richtung Köllnischfeld fahren! Wöltjebuche ist der nördlichere Weg hoch zum Deister.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. März 2007)

alles klar schappi, ich bestell dann schonmal ne rutsche erdinger. daniel kommt leider nicht mit. der ist berlin, knut gucken 
bis denn dann


----------



## Scottfreak (31. März 2007)

Moin, n bissle spät wahrscheinlich aber ich frage trotzdem mal. Wer hat lust morgen alles ne lockere Runde im Deister zu drehen?

mfg Sven


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (31. März 2007)

@ Propper: Klar, kannste machen.. Müsstest mir mal per PN Deine Handynummer schicken damit wir morgen einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren können (falls Du aussm Bett kommst *lol*) Ich kenn mich in der Gegend wie gesagt überhaupt nicht aus, in Springe auch nicht


----------



## propper (1. April 2007)

hallo leute !

alle wieder unverletzt zuhause angekommen ???

ich fands echt spassig, auch wenn mein umwerfer bei den trails etwas gelitten hat.. lol.. zum glück sind ned noch mehr speichen gebrochen !

mal ne frage:

hat vielleicht jemand kommende woche lust/zeit eine tour zu fahren? also OHNE trails?

ride on


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2007)

so kaputt und fertig wieder zu hause. hier mal ein paar daten zur heutigen tour :
- 38 km 
- 910 hm
- 3,5 h  reine fahrtzeit. 
- 100% spaßfaktor )

nachmal vielen dank an schappi für´s guide spielen . war echt klasse heute,
jederzeit gerne wieder.

schönen restsonntag noch 

sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. April 2007)

ich kann sören nur recht geben. absolut geniale trailaction. ober halb von barsinghausen ist es ein bissl langweiliger weil nicht so viele freerider durchs unterholz brechen und für uns alte säcke die trails spuren.
ich werde unter der woche daniel mal die trails zeigen. vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere kurzfristig zeit.


----------



## exto (1. April 2007)

Da habt ihr ja wieder ne Menge Spass gehabt. Bin bei einem der nächsten Male auch gern wieder dabei. War dieses WE anderweitig beschäftigt. Auch schön


----------



## schappi (1. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
freut mich wenns allen Spass gemacht hat Ich ahbe nächste Woche DMittwoch und Donnerstag Urlaub und nach Ostern auch noch den Dienstag und Mittwoch.
Wenn Jemand Lust hat Andi? könne wir auch in der Woche fahren.
Ansonsten Wie sieht es Karfreitag aus?
Wir haben ja noch nicht den Grenzweg gefahren.

Und den Ladies only müssen wir auch noch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2007)

nabend 
also karfreitag wär ich sofort dabei , sag nur wann und wo , und ich bin da *freu* )


----------



## Hitzi (1. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> freut mich wenns allen Spass gemacht hat Ich ahbe nächste Woche DMittwoch und Donnerstag Urlaub und nach Ostern auch noch den Dienstag und Mittwoch.
> Wenn Jemand Lust hat Andi? könne wir auch in der Woche fahren.
> Ansonsten Wie sieht es Karfreitag aus?
> ...



Bei dritten Treff heute hättest du aber einen ausgeben müssen........   

Eure Eckdaten sind doch auch nett............. 

Unsere Eckdaten:
78 Km
1100 Hm
4 :15 h
Zum Abschlusß vor Arnum heftiger Gegenwind  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (1. April 2007)

War echt mal ne interessante Sache im Deister! Und den Bike Guide gabs gratis dazu, nochma schönen Dank an Schappi. 

Falls jemand interesse an dem .kmz - File der heutigen Tour hat (mit Google Earth öffnen) mail ichs euch. Einfach per PN anforgern..

Schönen Abend noch, bis die Tage

Gruß
Lars


----------



## slaine (1. April 2007)

servus, muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen, war echt klasse heut  

@sportlicher mtb-fahrer mit gelben HT aus Bemerode: Bin der Andere aus Hannover, musst mal Laut geben wenn wir beim nächsten mal die Anreise per Rad aus Hannover zusammen antreten wollen

kommende Woche bin ich aber erstamol im Schwarzwald


----------



## schappi (2. April 2007)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> War echt mal ne interessante Sache im Deister! Und den Bike Guide gabs gratis dazu, nochma schönen Dank an Schappi.
> 
> Falls jemand interesse an dem .kmz - File der heutigen Tour hat (mit Google Earth öffnen) mail ichs euch. Einfach per PN anforgern..
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars,
Ich hätte Interesse an dem File.
Schicke dir meine e-mail per PN
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rip (2. April 2007)

kurzer bericht von Freitag und Sonntag.
Da wir meist ab 17 Uhr erst beginnen die hannoverschen Rocky Mountains zu erklimmen, gab es kaum verletzte Fußgänger oder mit Stöcken um sich schlagende nordischen Geher...  

Allgemein ist alles gut getrocknet und fahrbar. Nur die Abfahrten ATB-Weg (oder wie immer der auch bezeichnet wird) waren immer noch von Sturmschäden gezeichnet, der Fahrspass wurde deswegen ein wenig reduziert.
Leider waren die Hölzchen zu groß, um sie beiseite zu schieben....

Der Grenzweg war auch fahrbar, weil relativ trocken. Nur am Ende gab es ne Schlammschlacht mit steckengebliebenen Vorderrädern und den lustigen Folgen davon  

Alles in allem, sehr geile Fahrten. Den Dreck haben wir natürlich im Anschluss in Holtensen bei MC gelassen...  
....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (2. April 2007)

hey rip, du kommst aus dedensen?! cool, wo da genau? bin da recht häufig (zwar meist ohne bike...). vieleicht kann man dann mal gemeinsam ne tour starten.

mfg sven


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> freut mich wenns allen Spass gemacht hat Ich ahbe nächste Woche DMittwoch und Donnerstag Urlaub und nach Ostern auch noch den Dienstag und Mittwoch.
> Wenn Jemand Lust hat Andi? könne wir auch in der Woche fahren.
> Ansonsten Wie sieht es Karfreitag aus?
> ...


 
hallo schappi,weißt du denn schon, wann es am karfreitag losgehen soll , bzw. wo wir uns dann treffen wollen ?   viele grüße aus dem schönen springe )      sören


----------



## schappi (3. April 2007)

Hallo Sören,

Was hälst du von Karfreitag wieder 11:15 an der Wöltjebuche?
Hat noch jemand Interesse?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rip (3. April 2007)

schade, ich fahre nach Winterberg... was fahrt Ihr denn dort für Strecken und wieviel Kilometer?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> 
> Was hälst du von Karfreitag wieder 11:15 an der Wöltjebuche?
> Hat noch jemand Interesse?
> ...


 
hallo schappi    das nenn ich mal ne prompte antwort. 11.15 passt super . werde da sein.   freu mich auf freitag  gruß  sören


----------



## schappi (3. April 2007)

rip schrieb:


> schade, ich fahre nach Winterberg... was fahrt Ihr denn dort für Strecken und wieviel Kilometer?



So viele Singletrails wie möglich: Grenzweg, Grabweg, Tannenadeltrail, Ladies only, Frankweg,
Ca. 2,5 h reine Fahrzeit, ca. 800- 1000hm und ca 35-40 km.
Es kommt uns nicht aufs km-Machen an sondern auf den Spass und Technikfaktor bei den Abfahrten.(ausserdem sind wir alte Säcke)
Wenn du gerne mit Sprüngen fährst ist in den meisten Trails mit drin.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rip (3. April 2007)

da fahre ich doch nächstes Mal mit Euch mit, wenn Ihr erlaubt. n alter Sack bin ich auch


----------



## nippelspanner (3. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Es kommt uns nicht aufs km-Machen an sondern auf den Spass und Technikfaktor bei den Abfahrten.


Guter Mann!  
Kommen vermutlich diesmal auch. (2 Biker)


----------



## exto (3. April 2007)

Na dann meld ich mich auch mal an...

Hoffe, die blauen Flecken sind bis dahin verblasst. Hab mich gestern gepflegt in's Wiehengebirge gelegt


----------



## dueckr (3. April 2007)

Habe auch Interesse, nur wie finde ich denn die "Wöltjebuche"? Komme über die A2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (3. April 2007)

Nabend!

Habe die beiden Deister-Themen zusammengeführt - bitte macht daher hier weiter.

Danke für euer Verständnis.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Scottfreak (3. April 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Habe auch Interesse, nur wie finde ich denn die "Wöltjebuche"? Komme über die A2.



Genau das Gleiche hätte ich jetzt auch geschrieben 

mfg Sven


----------



## Quen (3. April 2007)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche hätte ich jetzt auch geschrieben
> 
> mfg Sven


Ganz einfach:

vom Annaturm den Kammweg Richtung Laube und weiter bis zur Wegkreuzung fahren, an der auch der Grenzweg beginnt (also vom Annaturm Richtung Bielstein).

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## exto (3. April 2007)

Ich komme auch von der A2. Abfahrt Lauenau > Nienstädt > Nienstädter Pass. Da werde ich parken und um 10:45 Richtung Annaturm/Wöltjebuche abfahren. (Schwarzer, uralter Polo, schwarzes Canyon ESX). 

@Schappi: Wieso eigentlich Wöltjebuche? Da gibts's ja nicht mal Bratkartoffeln...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. April 2007)

die bratkartoffeln brauchen wir doch erst hinterher  
oder willst du dir schon vorher den wanst vollschlagen  ?


----------



## nippelspanner (4. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> ...Nienstädter Pass. Da werde ich parken und um 10:45 Richtung Annaturm/Wöltjebuche abfahren.


Da komme ich auch hin.

@dueckr: Willst Du mitfahren?


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand Lust Morgen (Donnerstag) ne Runde im Deister zu drehen???
Wie siehts bei Dir aus "CanyonCarsten" (Schappi).
Zu meiner Person: Bin ebenfalls ein alter (und leider auch schwerer) Sack und fahre sonst mit Downhillfaller (Dirk) den einige von Euch schon kennen, der z.Zt. leider krank ist.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## schappi (4. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich komme auch von der A2. Abfahrt Lauenau > Nienstädt > Nienstädter Pass. Da werde ich parken und um 10:45 Richtung Annaturm/Wöltjebuche abfahren. (Schwarzer, uralter Polo, schwarzes Canyon ESX).
> 
> @Schappi: Wieso eigentlich Wöltjebuche? Da gibts's ja nicht mal Bratkartoffeln...



Hallo Exto,

die Wegbeschreibung Zur Wöltjebuche ist korrekt, vom Nienstädter Pass immer dem kammweg folgen bis ca 2km hinter der Laube eine Wwegverzweigung kommt(da gehjt es dann links nach Springe runter, bei unserer ersten Deistertour haben wir uns auf dem Rückweg dort getrennt.
Wir haben die Tour so geplant, das wir die Trails von Ost nach west abarbeioten und am Annaturm aufhören um dann zum Abschluss Bratkartoffeln und Weizen zu genießen.

Wenn du um 10:45 am Nienstädter Pass losfährst bist du so ca. 11:25 da wir warten dann auf euch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (4. April 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand Lust Morgen (Donnerstag) ne Runde im Deister zu drehen???
> Wie siehts bei Dir aus "CanyonCarsten" (Schappi).
> Zu meiner Person: Bin ebenfalls ein alter (und leider auch schwerer) Sack und fahre sonst mit Downhillfaller (Dirk) den einige von Euch schon kennen, der z.Zt. leider krank ist.
> Gruß Thomas



hallo Thomas ,
kannst du nicht am Karfreitag mitkommen?
Morgen könnte ich nur Nachmittags für eine 1-1,5 h Runde.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. April 2007)

Vielleicht schaff ich's ein bisschen früher, damit niemand warten muss. Ich will aber auch meine Familiären "Feiertagspflichten" nicht zu arg vernachlässigen...


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Thomas ,
> kannst du nicht am Karfreitag mitkommen?
> Morgen könnte ich nur Nachmittags für eine 1-1,5 h Runde.
> Gruß
> Carsten



Hi Schappi, 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Da ich in der letzten Zeit mehr in der Barsinghäuser Ecke unterwegs war, hätte ich Lust mal ein paar Trails auf Deiner Deisterseite abzufahren. Die meisten kenne ich ja noch nicht. Ich brauche mal etwas Abwechslung 
Bin am Freitag leider mit der Family unterwegs 
Am Donnerstag (falls Du Lust hast) würde ich gerne ne Runde mit Dir drehen.
Sag mir nur wann und wo. Wenns Dir nicht passt auch kein Problem.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## schappi (4. April 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
Morgen um 15:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen, Nico kommt auch mit.
Weist du wie du da hinkommst? Von Barsinhausen kommend die erste Abfahrt nach Wennigsen rein, an der 90° Kurve vor der Eisdiele (am Kerbholz) rechts rein und immer geradeaus bis zum Parkplatz
gruß
Carsten


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> Morgen um 15:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen, Nico kommt auch mit.
> Weist du wie du da hinkommst? Von Barsinhausen kommend die erste Abfahrt nach Wennigsen rein, an der 90° Kurve vor der Eisdiele (am Kerbholz) rechts rein und immer geradeaus bis zum Parkplatz
> gruß
> Carsten



Hi Carsten,
geht klar, werde ich schon finden. 
Lt. Routenplaner: Hülsenbrinkstr. 
Habe einen silbernen Renault Kangoo
Vieleicht kannst Du mir ja Deine Handynr. mailen.
Also dann bis Morgen. Falls was dazwischen kommt, bitte rechtzeitig absagen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Scottfreak (4. April 2007)

15 Uhr Waldkater morgen?! Vieleicht bin ich auch da, kann aber noch nix versprechen.


----------



## Quen (4. April 2007)

15 Uhr? Was habt ihr denn für Jobs?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (4. April 2007)

Quen schrieb:


> 15 Uhr? Was habt ihr denn für Jobs?!



Urlauber und Beamte    

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## dueckr (4. April 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Da komme ich auch hin.
> 
> @dueckr: Willst Du mitfahren?



Dabei, wie besprochen.


----------



## exto (4. April 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Urlauber und Beamte
> 
> Viel Spaß euch



Da wird er gleich gehässig auf seinem Krankenbett 

Ich wünsch dir mal gute Besserung von hier aus!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Da wird er gleich gehässig auf seinem Krankenbett
> 
> Ich wünsch dir mal gute Besserung von hier aus!!!



DANKE  

Das ist nur vorgespielt mit der Krankheit. In Wirklichkeit bin ich im Höhentrainingslager


----------



## schappi (5. April 2007)

Quen schrieb:


> 15 Uhr? Was habt ihr denn für Jobs?!



Ich habe Urlaub.
Änänänänä!!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2007)

@ schappi , verletz dich heute aber nicht. wir brauchen dich morgen als guide )viel spaß heute ...     der neidische , und arbeitende sören


----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2007)

Sagt mal, wollen wir uns nicht am Anaturm oder der Laube treffen? Oder wollt ihr bei der W-Buche gleich mit dem Grenzweg anfangen? Wäre von Vorteil für die Leute die aus Richtung Nienst. Pass kommen. Sonst fahren diese vom A.T. Forstautobahn runter und anschließend wieder Forstautobahn hoch... nur so als Vorschlag....


----------



## schappi (5. April 2007)

Grenzweg ist noch sehr schlammig und daher schlecht befahrbar. (letzen Sonntag ist jemand unten mit dem Vorderrad steckengeblieben und hat einen Abflug gemacht)
Daher greife ich deinen Vorschlag auf:
Ich treffe mich mit den Springern (hoermann& co)an der Wöltjebuche und Ihr die Ihr vom Pass kommt wartet dann an der Laube auf uns. dann fangen wir mit dem Grabweg an.
Wir sind dann Morgen um 11:30 an der Laube.
See U
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Lindener (5. April 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auch gerne dabei.
Nippelspanner: Um 10:45 am Paß?

Gruß

Der Lindener


----------



## 1Tintin (5. April 2007)

Ok,
dann mache ich auch mit, wenn meine Erkältung nicht schlimmer wird!!

also so zwischen 10:30 und 10:45 am NiPaß.


 TINTIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (5. April 2007)

ich wünsche euch viel Spass. Wenn ihr das nächste mal wieder fahrt, bitte hier bescheid sagen, komme dann auch.....

Übrigens: der Grenzweg ist oberhalb fahrbar, nur am Ende ist es ne Schlammschlacht... (das mit dem Vorderrad war ich *schäm*)


----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...letzen Sonntag ist jemand unten mit dem Vorderrad steckengeblieben und hat einen Abflug gemacht


 Das kenne ich da auch: Nach 2 Metern sitzt das Profil mit Modder zu und dann geht´s auf dem Steilstück dahin....und tschüß....Einschlag => Autsch!

Also bis morgen. Hoffe auf SONNE!


----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2007)

Lindener schrieb:


> Um 10:45 am Paß?


10:30


----------



## exto (5. April 2007)

Wo, wer oder was um Himmels Willen ist die Laube???

Egal, ich werd mich dann am Nienstädter Pass aufgabeln lassen...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. April 2007)

Hallo Leute ich wünsch euch viel Spass. Heute passte es bei mir leider nicht. Ich würde mich über ne Runde am Montag freuen. Wer noch?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2007)

hallo homer, wann willste denn montag los ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo homer, wann willste denn montag los ?



Ich könnte um 11.30 am Annaturm sein, oder wenn du aus meiner Richtung kommst (Barsinghausen), könne wir uns auf dem Weg dorthin treffen


----------



## schappi (6. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
alle gut nach hause gekommen?
War ein super Tag, hat Spass gemacht mit Euch!
Nächstes Mal wieder.
Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2007)

jau, kann mich schappi nur anschliessen. war wieder echt spaßig heute.
bin  bei neuerlichen treffen sofort wieder mit dabei 
so ein paar daten hat mein hac4 auch ausgespuckt :

km               -    38
hm               - 1001
reine fahrzeit  -  2.54 h

dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das es weiter so trocken bleibt, das der grenzweg auch bald geritten werden kann 

bis demnächst 

sören

@ schappi - melde dich bald für neuerliche turn´s und fahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrailsnail (6. April 2007)

Wen hab ich denn heute um 11 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass gesehen?
Ward das ihr, Wiehenbiker? Da standen so zwei Kfz mit "MI" auf´m Parkplatz. 
Ich war der, der die Roadbiker gejagt hat!  
Hatte leider keine Zeit für mehr als Winken und habe den Zuruf nicht verstanden!


JöB


----------



## Monday (8. April 2007)

Moin,

war gestern im Deister unterwegs und für die nächste Zeit das letzte mal.

Seit ca. 14 Jahre bin ich im Deister unterwegs und so schlimm, wie die letzten 1,5 Jahre bzw. gestern war es noch nie. Das verhalten der Fußgänger ist unteraller sau und gestern hatte ich dann auch noch ärger mit einem Förster.

Ich werde zukünftig mehr im Harz fahren, hier sind MTBler wenigstens willkommen und man freut sich über jeden Euro der in der Region gelassen wird.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (8. April 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> ...Das verhalten der Fußgänger ist unteraller sau und gestern hatte ich dann auch noch ärger mit einem Förster...


 
Fußgänger können sich auch anderer Orts saumäßig verhalten.
Hat Dich der Förster "rund" gemacht (Illegaler Aufenthalt etc.) ?


----------



## Monday (8. April 2007)

Ich unterscheide immer zwischen Ausflüglern und Wanderern. Mit Wanderern hatte ich noch nie Probleme aber die sind im Deister auch selten unterwegs. Was ich in letzter Zeit mit Ausflüglern erlebt habe   Richtig vergleichen kann ich, in unserer Region, den Deister nur mit dem Harz (werde demnächst mal die Hildesheimer Mountains testen).

Zum Förster:

Ich war der Meinung, ich darf wege nicht Befahren die mit einem Verbotsschild gekennzeichnet sind. Der Förtser, meinte ich darf nur dort fahren, wo ein Schild darauf hinweißt. Also gar nicht im Deister??? Oder hat jemand ein Radwegschild im Deister gesehen?


----------



## Quen (8. April 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war gestern im Deister unterwegs und für die nächste Zeit das letzte mal.
> 
> ...


Merkwürdig - ich habe nie Probleme...!

Wie sah das Verhalten der Fußgänger denn aus?! Ich für meinen Teil grüße immer freundlich und fahre hiermit im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sehr gut.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Monday (8. April 2007)

Ich reduziere sehr früh meine Geschwindigkeit, weise mit einem freundlichen "Vorsicht" auf mich hin und Grüße freundlich wobei ich dann angepöbelt werde.

Wenn ich langsam auf eine Gruppe zurolle, ist es mir jetzt schon ein paar mal passiert, das man sich zu einer Wand aufgebaut hat und ich den Wegverlassen mußte bzw. anhalten.

Ich fahre seit letztem Jahr extra nicht mehr an Feiertagen in den Deister um den Ausflüglern aus dem Wegzugehen und den Kammweg meide ich sowieso. Sehr schlimm ist es immer in der nähe vom Parkplatz Waldkater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. April 2007)

Komisch ich hatte bisher wedre Probleme mit Fussgängern noch mit Förstern.
Wir waren am Karfreitag mit einer Gruppe von 8 Leuten im Deister unterwegs, sind 3 mal hoch zum Kamm und über Singletrails wieder zurück, kein Problem.

Wo fährst du denn??Wo hat dich der Förster aufgehalten??
Die Hauptwege ab Waldkater Richtung Tellerkurve und Wasserräder sowie den Kammweg sollte man tunlichst meiden.
Darum gibt es doch dieses Forum, damit man sich einer Gruppe mit Ortskentniss anschließen kann.
Ich habe festgestellt daß es aus der Wanderergruppe herausschallt wie man hineinruft und einige Biker die vom Annaturm zum Pass runterfahren den Ruf der ganzen Zunft ruinieren.
Du bist bein nächsten Mal gerne willkommen mit usn mitzufahren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Monday (8. April 2007)

Naja, nach 14 Jahren Deister, kenne ich fast jeden Stein  

Angehalten hat er mich an der einfahrt zu einen Bekannten Trail (mehr? dann per PM). Er hat quasi in seinem Geländewagen, den ich leider nicht gesehen habe, auf mich bzw. andere gewartet.

Aber schön das es noch jemanden gibt der noch keine Probleme hatte


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2007)

kann mich schappi und den anderen nur anschließen. hab auch noch nie probleme mit fußgängern und wanderern gehabt. ich bremse auch immer vorzeitig ab , und rufe laut. ( ne klingel kommt mir nicht an´s bike  )
nachdem die leute mir/uns platz gemacht haben, bedanken wir uns und sagen meistens noch ein paar nette worte. bis auf ein paar wenige ausnahmen, bekommen wiimmer ein nettes wort zurück. ich denke, daß das auch die grundregel für ein umgängliches miteinander sein sollte bzw. muß.

ein wenig rücksicht hat noch niemandem geschadet. 
nicht verstehen kann ich die biker, die sich einen spaß drauß machen, die leute zu erschrecken oder schnell an ihnen vorbeizurasen. diese paar "idioten" machen alles kaputt, daß wir mit unser freundlichen art und weise versuchen
seit jahren aufzubauen . ein freundliches miteinander in der natur 

schöne restostern noch ...

sören


----------



## dueckr (8. April 2007)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Wen hab ich denn heute um 11 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass gesehen?
> Ward das ihr, Wiehenbiker? Da standen so zwei Kfz mit "MI" auf´m Parkplatz.
> Ich war der, der die Roadbiker gejagt hat!
> Hatte leider keine Zeit für mehr als Winken und habe den Zuruf nicht verstanden!
> ...



Hallo atrailsnail,
ja, in der Gruppe der acht MTBler am Karfreitag waren auch zwei Wiehenbiker dabei (Nippelspanner und ich). War ne klasse Tour. Noch mal Danke an alle, v.a. Schappi. Bin übrigens noch in der Nacht darauf ins KH gekommen, wg. erneuten Magenproblemen. Bin aber schon wieder draussen. Schöne Feiertage noch an alle!


----------



## schappi (8. April 2007)

Hallo Dueckr
das tut mir leid das zu hören.Hoffentlich nichts ernstes.
Ist dir die Kanzlerplatte am Turm nicht bekommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dueckr (8. April 2007)

Vermutlich ne Magenschleimhautentzündung. In der kommenden Woche gibts ne Spiegelung. Hatte abends noch Gegrilltes gegessen (äääh, natürlich meinte ich Fisch und nicht Gegrilltes...  ), vermutlich war das der Auslöser.

Geht aber schon wieder. Das Schlimmste daran ist, dass meine Frau mir das biken bis zur Magenspiegelung verboten hat! Krankenschwestern halt.


----------



## schappi (8. April 2007)

Frauen sind immer so übervernünftig und wollen uns alles was Spass macht verbieten.
Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2007)

hai dueckr ,

auch von mir dann erstmal "gute besserung" . brauchst wohl ein neues bike mit mehr federweg, damit der mageninhalt nicht so durchgeschüttelt wird .

kleiner scherz, hoffe bist bis zur nächsten tour wieder fit .

apropos nächste tour : 

schappi  , wann geht´s wieder los ???????????????

v.g. sören


----------



## rip (8. April 2007)

na, ihr scheint ja Spass gehabt zu haben. Winterberg war sehr voll, aber Ultragenial. Verletzungen sind überstanden (nach ordentlichem Jammern bei Frauchen   ).

Wir fahren morgen (Ostermontag) gegen 11:00/11:30 am Parkplatz "Sportplatz, Bredenbeck" los.
geplante Strecke: Taternpfahl - Bielstein - Serpentine - Köllnischfeld - Laube - ATB-Weg - Laube - Grenzweg - Bredenbeck

Wer Lust hat, oder auch ne andere Strecke fahren will... entweder dort sein, oder kurz anrufen, zwecks Absprache (null 175-177 neun 267)

so long...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2007)

wir werden montag um 11.30 am annaturm sein. wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (9. April 2007)

da meine Jungs ALLE abgesagt haben, lass ih mich blicken und fahre mit Euch mal mit.
Bis später


----------



## schappi (10. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai dueckr ,
> 
> auch von mir dann erstmal "gute besserung" . brauchst wohl ein neues bike mit mehr federweg, damit der mageninhalt nicht so durchgeschüttelt wird .
> 
> ...



Hallo sören, Hallo Leute,
die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende ist bombastisch.
Wer hat Lust am Wochenende mitzukommen?
Mir würde Samstag ab 16:00 Uhr oder Sonntag um 11:0 Uhr passsen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2007)

Hallo schappi,

hoffe du hast ostern und die ganzen eier gut überstanden. 
denke, sonntag wäre der bessere tag . wieder alter treffpunkt 11.00 uhr an der wöltjebuche ? 

genieß noch deinen resturlaub 

viele grüße 
sören


----------



## rip (10. April 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wir werden montag um 11.30 am annaturm sein. wer noch?



Also von Euch hab ich dort oben keinen gesehen. Ich war bis 11:40 Uhr der einzige am Annaturm...

Wir fahren Freitag gegen 17 Uhr wieder. Sonntag geht´s nach Schulenberg in den Bikepark.


----------



## Quen (10. April 2007)

Hi,

ist am WE jemand den Grenzweg gefahren? Wie siehts aus, alles trocken und auch mit der CC-Gurke gut fahrbar?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## schappi (10. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Hallo schappi,
> 
> hoffe du hast ostern und die ganzen eier gut überstanden.
> denke, sonntag wäre der bessere tag . wieder alter treffpunkt 11.00 uhr an der wöltjebuche ?
> ...



Hallo Sören,
dann Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche
Kommt noch jemand mit?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (10. April 2007)

Hi Schappi,

bin heil aus dem Schwarzwald daheim & schließe mich Sonntag gern wieder an!


----------



## schappi (11. April 2007)

Hallo Slaine,
Kommst du dirkt zur Wöltjebuche oder kommst du Um 10:30 Uhr zu mir?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. April 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Also von Euch hab ich dort oben keinen gesehen. Ich war bis 11:40 Uhr der einzige am Annaturm...
> 
> Wir fahren Freitag gegen 17 Uhr wieder. Sonntag geht´s nach Schulenberg in den Bikepark.



 Wir sind doch zusammen gefahren. Wir sind dann noch vom Bielstein aus Richtung Bredenbeck gefsahren.

@ Schappi
wir werden dann auch am Sonntag fahren und am Annaturm zu euch stoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. April 2007)

Hallo Andi,
wir wollten mit dem Grenzweg anfangen, der Direkt an der Wöltjebuche losgeht, dann Grabweg und dann Tannennadel Trail.
Warum kommst du nicht auch zur Wöltjebuche?
Wier können uns auch bei mir treffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (11. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine,
> Kommst du dirkt zur Wöltjebuche oder kommst du Um 10:30 Uhr zu mir?
> Gruß
> Schappi



bin dann 10:30 bei dir!

grüßle


----------



## exto (11. April 2007)

Hallo Leutchen,

Sonntag beginnt doch die absolut famose "Challenge for MTB" und das mit einem 35km "Marathönchen" im Solling. So gern ich mit euch fahre, aber ich werd mich (sofern ich heile aus Holland wieder komme) da hin begeben.

Vielleicht überlegt sich der ein oder andere von euch ja auch noch, teilzunehmen.

Zum Appetit holen:

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm
http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Dabei sein ist alles...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> wir wollten mit dem Grenzweg anfangen, der Direkt an der Wöltjebuche losgeht, dann Grabweg und dann Tannennadel Trail.
> Warum kommst du nicht auch zur Wöltjebuche?
> Wier können uns auch bei mir treffen.
> ...



kommt ihr an nem Wandererparkplatz vorbei an dem wir uns treffen können? letztes mal sind wir vom Sportplatz in Bedenbeck aus gestartet


----------



## schappi (12. April 2007)

Hallo Homer,
Vorschlag als Treffpunkt wäre das Kniggesche Forsthaus um 10:45 in Bredenbeck.
Das ist etwa 1km westlich (vom Sportplatz aus) am Waldrand von da aus geht der Frauenweg auf den Kamm hoch

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2007)

hallo schappi,dann stoßen wir unten am tarternpfahl zu euch um 10.50 uhr sonnige grüße aus unserem büro   v.g. sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrailsnail (12. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Leutchen,
> 
> Sonntag beginnt doch die absolut famose "Challenge for MTB" und das mit einem 35km "Marathönchen" im Solling. So gern ich mit euch fahre, aber ich werd mich (sofern ich heile aus Holland wieder komme) da hin begeben.
> 
> Vielleicht überlegt sich der ein oder andere von euch ja auch noch, teilzunehmen.



Da will ich auch hin. Gibt es jemanden, der mit mir eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen will? Komme aus Neustadt a.R. und könnte auch den Fahrer machen. 

jöb


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Leutchen,
> 
> Sonntag beginnt doch die absolut famose "Challenge for MTB" und das mit einem 35km "Marathönchen" im Solling. So gern ich mit euch fahre, aber ich werd mich (sofern ich heile aus Holland wieder komme) da hin begeben.
> 
> ...




Hi exto, ich bin auch dabei, habe aber Leichtsinnig über 52 km gemeldet. Treffen wir uns evtl. vor Ort ?


----------



## rip (13. April 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir sind doch zusammen gefahren. Wir sind dann noch vom Bielstein aus Richtung Bredenbeck gefsahren.
> 
> @ Schappi
> wir werden dann auch am Sonntag fahren und am Annaturm zu euch stoßen



ach das seid Ihr gewesen, hattest Du mir nicht nen anderen Nick (irgendwas mit Thomas...) genannt?

Na ist ja egal, bist rehabilitiert   ich hoffe Ihr seid noch gut und heile runtergekommen (mir ist bei einer weiteren Abfahrt der Schaltzug gerissen ******)

Heute starten wir wieder von bredenbeck aus um 17 Uhr. Bis demnächst mal.


----------



## nippelspanner (13. April 2007)

Falls noch jemand kurzfristig Lust zum Biken hat: Treffen uns morgen um 10:00 auf dem Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass. Wird ´ne Trailtour mit den üblichen Klassikern.


----------



## fuzzel (13. April 2007)

hey, kann ich am sonntag eventuell mitfahrn? war erst 1 mal im deister, und hab übelst lust auf mehr!!! da sinwa von wennigsn aus gefahrn, aber ich würd sowiso mitm auto kommn, von daher is das einerlei.


----------



## schappi (14. April 2007)

Natürlich kannst du mitfahren.
wO WILLST DU UNS DEN TREFFENß
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (14. April 2007)

Ich wollte noch einmal Alle an den termin am 22.4. fÃ¼r die HarzTour erinnern
Bislang sind es Downhillfaller und ich die auf jeden Fall nach Goslar wollen.
Wer hat sonst noch Lust.
Start is am 22.4 um 10:00 Uhr in Goslar auf dem Marktplatz:

Fantasy â Tour durch Wald und Auen 

Nach dem Start in Goslar erreichen wir kurz darauf bereits einen tollen Aussichtspunkt und genieÃen den weiten Blick in die nÃ¶rdlich vom Harz liegende Ebene. Oberhalb des mÃ¤rchenhaften Wintertales radeln wir am Kamm entlang und gelangen zum Gipfel des HÃ¶henzuges mit Fernsicht Ã¼ber die Gebirgslandschaft. Danach tauchen wir Ã¼ber anspruchsvolle Trails  in einen mystischen von GrÃ¤ben durchzogenen Wald ein. Sonnenstrahlen zwÃ¤ngen sich durch das dichte Kronendach und lassen den Wasserdampf an den steilen HÃ¤ngen wie VorhÃ¤nge aufziehen. Es wÃ¼rde uns kaum Ã¼berraschen, wenn Elfen und Kobolde auftauchen und uns ein StÃ¼ck des Weges begleiten. Glitzernde Teiche und versteckte Auen und TÃ¤ler erwarten uns noch. 

Diese MTB-Tour, die fÃ¼r durchschnittlich trainierte Radler kein Problem ist, Ã¼berrascht mit technisch anspruchsvollen TeilstÃ¼cken â ganz zu schweigen von den fantastischen Ein- und Ausblicken. 

 Leistungsdaten: 

StreckenlÃ¤nge:       40 km
HÃ¶henmeter:           750 hm
Dauer:                     5,0 Std.
Kondition:                ***
Fahrtechnik:            **** 
Mehr Infos unter:
http://www.harzaktiv.net/frameset.htm


GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> Vorschlag als Treffpunkt wäre das Kniggesche Forsthaus um 10:45 in Bredenbeck.
> Das ist etwa 1km westlich (vom Sportplatz aus) am Waldrand von da aus geht der Frauenweg auf den Kamm hoch
> 
> ...



Alles klar, wir werden da sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2007)

moin schappi,

wo sollen wir uns morgen treffen 
wöltjebuche um 11 uhr , oder tarternpfahl um 10.45 h ?
wenn homer zum kniggschen haus kommt, wär es doch einfacher, uns gleich unten am pfahl zu treffen, oder ?
   gruß 
sören


----------



## schappi (14. April 2007)

Hallo Sören,

ist mir gleich Ihr könnt auch gerne am Taternpfahl auf uns warten.
Ich freu mich schon
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (14. April 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi exto, ich bin auch dabei, habe aber Leichtsinnig über 52 km gemeldet. Treffen wir uns evtl. vor Ort ?



Wär schön. wenn wir uns über'n Weg laufen. Ich schätze, so groß wird die Veranstaltung ja nicht sein.

Ich hab mich für die mittlere Runde gemeldet, weil ich an der Serie teilnehmen will. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist dafür die mittlere obligatorisch...

Hasta manana...   

Axel


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Wär schön. wenn wir uns über'n Weg laufen. Ich schätze, so groß wird die Veranstaltung ja nicht sein.
> 
> Ich hab mich für die mittlere Runde gemeldet, weil ich an der Serie teilnehmen will. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist dafür die mittlere obligatorisch...
> 
> ...



Das sollte klappen, ich komme mit schwarzen Hardtail ohne Federgabel (zum besser erkennen )


----------



## schappi (14. April 2007)

Roudy 
jetzt willst Du es aber wissen, jedes Gramm zählt!
Viel Erfolg
Schappi


----------



## fuzzel (14. April 2007)

shit, krieg morgn kein auto. naja, vielleicht später, next weekend oda so


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2007)

hallo schappi,
okay dann sind wir um 10,45 am tarternpfahl und warten auf euch. 
gruß sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. April 2007)

Das war wieder mal ne geile Tour. Endlich hab ich meine Dämonen am Grenzweg besiegt und bin ihn seit 10 Jahren das ersta mal wieder gefahren und nicht geklettert. Schade das wir ein paar Ausfälle hatten und hoffe das alle Menschen und Bikes am nächsten Sonntag wieder fit sind.

Für das Bike Festival in Willingen sollte man sich jetzt sicher schonmal anmelden oder um eine Unterkunft kümmern. 
Wir werden höchstwarscheinlich Samstag und Sonntag hinfahren

http://www.bike-willingen.de/


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2007)

hallo jungs ,

sind heile nach haus gekommen. was seit ihr denn noch gefahren ?
bin heute echt gefrustet, scheiss schaltauge. und 2 zecken krabbelten auch noch an meinen beinen nach unserer klettertour   .
eine davon hatte sich gerade festgebissen. hoffe ihr habt mehr glück gehabt
und seit ohne weitere pannen oder stürze noch paar trails gefahren.
bis nächsten sonntag 

sören


----------



## schappi (15. April 2007)

Hallo Sören,

wir sind noch Grabweg und tannennadetrail gefahren.
ich habe wieder den Puhvogel gemacht und mein Helm hat sich geopfert (sonst wäre das Loch jetzt im Koüpf und nicht im Helm). da ist ein neuer fällig.
wir sind dann nicht destotrotz  noch im Biergarten (Pinkenburg) in Wennigsen eingekehrt un haben uns ein weizen gegönnt. Nur das Homer und Slaine mir nicht gesagt haben wie meine Nase aussieht und das ich mir unbedingt das Blut abwaschen muss bevor ich unter Leute gehe nehme ich denen Übel.
Freue mich schon auf die Harztour www.harzaktiv.net (dem Bike ist ja nichts passiert und einen Ersatzhelm habe ich noch im Keller)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2007)

schappi, schappi, schappi. *kopfschüttel*

dabei hatte ich dir doch noch vor unserer tour gesagt, daß du sinnig fahren sollst . 
aber da ja nix schlimmeres passiert ist, außer dem helm, hast du ja nochmal glück gehabt. 

freu mich schon auf sonntag. klär das noch mit kali und thomas ab, und meld mich spätestens am mittwoch bei dir.

pfleg deine nase 

v.g. sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrailsnail (15. April 2007)

Wir haben zu dritt von 10.50 Uhr bis 11.15 Uhr tapfer an der Wöltje-Buche auf euch gewartet und mit dem Enkel von dem Wöltje über den Wald und die Biker und das Wild und die Zecken und die Wärme und die... geplaudert -
 aber von euch ist keiner aufgetaucht  ! 
Wir wollte euch gern mal kennen lernen! Was haben wir flasch gemacht?

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Scottfreak (16. April 2007)

Moinsen, na ich darf lernen 
Bin evt. nächstes We dabei. Fahrt ihr dann auch?

lg Sven


PS: 2 Zecken ^^ hatte mal nach ner Trekking-Tour über 30 Zecken am ganzen Körper .


----------



## slaine (16. April 2007)

Hi schappi, sorry, da waren wir wohl ziemlich gedankenlos, wg deiner lädierten Nase...   Hatte im Deister noch kurz erwähnt, dass du im Biergarten dein Gesicht waschen könntest, aber das ist wohl untergegangen. Können wir dich kommenden Sonntag im Harz mit Weizen entschädigen? War ingesamt ja eine Tour mit Hindernissen gestern, ganz am Anfang hatte ich mich auch schon verbremst und einen Abflug gemacht.



schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> 
> wir sind noch Grabweg und tannennadetrail gefahren.
> ich habe wieder den Puhvogel gemacht und mein Helm hat sich geopfert (sonst wäre das Loch jetzt im Koüpf und nicht im Helm). da ist ein neuer fällig.
> ...



@scottfreak: bin nächsten So im Harz, und Sa hab ich keine Zeit - will heut evtl ab Herrenhausen noch mal los, Benthe und Gehrden oder so
@atrailsnail: das ist ja mist. weiß auch nicht genau, wo wir wann waren, schappi kann das sicher aufklären?


----------



## rip (16. April 2007)

sacht ma Leute, fahrt Ihr nur am Wochenende? Ich bin WE immer in den Parks unterwegs und fahre nur in der Woche am Abend die Touren.

Würde aber gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. April 2007)

Hallo Schappi,
tut mir auch ehrlich leid das wir so gedankenlos waren, wir sollten besser aufeinader achten, schon allein weil du so´n netter Kerl bist. 
Ich hoffe der Ärger verfliegt so schnell wie die Schmerzen.

ich hoffe ich hab Mittwoch abend noch Zeit für ne Runde. Kristijan wollte wohl mitkommen und den Lockouthebel für slaine mitbringen. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere auch Zeit


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2007)

hallo leute, man, man, man ... , wenn man das so liest, war das gestern ja ne richtige materialschlacht, schappi's helm, slaine's pop lock-hebel und mein schaltauge. hab mir meine schaltaugen ( in ausreichender menge hoffe ich *grins* ) heute neu bestellt . kommen aber nicht vor mittwoch. also leider keine chance, mittwoch dabei zu sein.    euch dann schonmal viel spaß.  bis sonntag.  grüße sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. April 2007)

Hallo Homer, Hallo Slaine,

ist nicht so schlimm bin nicht mehr sauer.Aber als ich zu Hause in den Spiegel geschaut habe sah ich aus wie Frankensteins Gesellenstück, und so habe ich im Biergarten gesessen.
Da sieht man mal wieder wie schlimm Dehydration ist und wie sie das Bewusstsein stört. Ich hatte mir eigentlich auch vorgenommen als erstes mein Gesicht zu waschen aber im Angesicht der kühlen Getränke wieder vergessen ( und ich habe noch die ganzen Bekannten laut gegrüßt)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. April 2007)

Ich galube Ihr seid auch mehr Downhillfaller als -fahrer    


Exto: bist Du heile durch den Marathon gekommen????

Ich und "Barbie SHG" haben im Süntel Trails erkundet und auch schon 3 gute getestet  . Ohne alles zu Klump zu fahren


----------



## rip (17. April 2007)

Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch Mittwoch abend?


----------



## schappi (17. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit Harzaktiv gesprochen wegen der Tour am 22.04. von Goslar aus in den Harz:
Kein Problem mit vielen Leuten zu kommen es gibt keine Teilnehmerbeschränkung.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (17. April 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch Mittwoch abend?



könnte so ab 17 Uhr. Waldkater? Homer & hellocook kommen vermutlich zum Annaturm


----------



## rip (17. April 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> könnte so ab 17 Uhr. Waldkater? Homer & hellocook kommen vermutlich zum Annaturm



ich bin um 17 uhr dort, bei Problemen anrufen 0175-1779267


----------



## exto (17. April 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Exto: bist Du heile durch den Marathon gekommen????



Alles paletti, bis auf die Platzierung   Ist schon n bisschen schmerzhaft, wenn dir die Cracks derartig um die Ohren fahren, dass du denkst, du stehst.

Außerdem ein bisschen viel Waldautobahn. Da hat Roudy mit seinem Starrbike die wesentlich bessere Wahl getroffen, als ich mit'm ESX.

Ihr müsst mal besser auf unsern Schappi aufpassen. Was nutzt es, wenn er die Trails im Deister bald am Geschmack erkennen kann, aber uns mit gebrochenen Haxen als Guide und Spassmacher fehlt ?  

Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit, weil mal wieder die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## schappi (17. April 2007)

Hallo exto,
darum fahren wir ja am Sonntag in den Harz damit ich mal auf nen anderen Geschmack komme,
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> darum fahren wir ja am Sonntag in den Harz damit ich mal auf nen anderen Geschmack komme,
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das Du dich aber nicht nur noch von Wurzeln ernährst....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mit Harzaktiv gesprochen wegen der Tour am 22.04. von Goslar aus in den Harz:
> Kein Problem mit vielen Leuten zu kommen es gibt keine Teilnehmerbeschränkung.
> ...



Ich melde mich mal ab. Wäre gern dabei, aber an dem WE steht der erste Teil meines Umzugs (Küche) an.
Viel Spaß und bleibt heil 




exto schrieb:


> Alles paletti, bis auf die Platzierung   Ist schon n bisschen schmerzhaft, wenn dir die Cracks derartig um die Ohren fahren, dass du denkst, du stehst.
> 
> Außerdem ein bisschen viel Waldautobahn. Da hat Roudy mit seinem Starrbike die wesentlich bessere Wahl getroffen, als ich mit'm ESX.




Auf den Waldautobahnstücken war starr echt klasse. Aber bergab ging schnell fahren echt nur mit Arsch zusammenkneifen. Hab mich bergab mehrmals an Fullyfahrer gehängt um zu sehen wo die Grenzen sind. Die Zeit, die ich bergauf rausfahren konnte habe ich bergab und auf den Wurzeltrails wieder verloren.
Ergo : Starr für Hobbyfahrer ist sinnlos, also raus damit wenn Zeit zum basteln ist.
ABER : Das Tempo das einige fahren ist unglaublich !! 53 km in unter 2 Std. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. April 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ABER : Das Tempo das einige fahren ist unglaublich !! 53 km in unter 2 Std. !



Das ist ein Schnitt wie ich ihn auf Asphalt mit dem Crosser und 28" Slicks mit nur 200hm auf 53km zur Arbeit fahre- Wahnsinn.
Wieviel Hm hatten die 53km?

Schade das du nicht mitkommen kannst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. April 2007)

ca. 1500


----------



## schappi (18. April 2007)

Also,
für soetwas bin ich zu alt und zu fett!!!

@exto
Letzten Sonntag sind wir den Grenzweg gefahren, das hätte dir gefallen.
Das ist Achterbahn per bike, so wie die steilsten stücke von Ladies only aber 5 km an Stück.

@downhillfaller
hat die GPS aufzeichnung von Thomas geklappt?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @downhillfaller
> hat die GPS aufzeichnung von Thomas geklappt?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ja, hat 100% geklappt. Den Grabweg kannten wir ja, sind wir bis dato aber nie gefahren  . Der Tannennadeltrail ist mir neu.
Gestern war ich in "unserem" Teil des Deisters und habe auch ein netten neuen Trail gefunden. Wir werden mal versuchen in der nächsten Zeit dann eine schöne Runde zusammen zustellen. Du wolltest doch einen neuen "Geschmack" erleben  . Wenn Du willst kannst du hier auch "fliegen" gehen.

Für Sonntag sind die Wetteraussichten ja ganz ordentlich. Wie fahrt ihr denn da hin?


----------



## schappi (18. April 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
entweder mit dem Auto dann könne wir Fahrgemeinschaften machen. Ich bekommen 3 Bikes auf meinen Fahradträger und hatte Slaine schon angeboten Ihn mitzunehmen. Du könntest auch bei mir mitfahren wenn du willst.(Fahrzeit 60-70min)
Andere Alternative ist das Schönerwochenendticket mit einem direkten Zug ab Hannover Hbf ab 8:32 and Goslar 9:40. Zurück fährt um 16:20 und um 17:01 ein zug.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Also,
> für soetwas bin ich zu alt und zu fett!!!



Alt und fett sind wir doch nur äußerlich!   Ich treffe jeden Tag Leute, die auf'm Papier ne Ecke jünger sind, aber ihre Wampe im Kopf tragen und deshalb nicht mehr vom Sofa hochkommen.

Dann lieber alt und fett aber fröhlich und fitt...


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. April 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> entweder mit dem Auto dann könne wir Fahrgemeinschaften machen. Ich bekommen 3 Bikes auf meinen Fahradträger und hatte Slaine schon angeboten Ihn mitzunehmen. Du könntest auch bei mir mitfahren wenn du willst.(Fahrzeit 60-70min)
> Andere Alternative ist das Schönerwochenendticket mit einem direkten Zug ab Hannover Hbf ab 8:32 and Goslar 9:40. Zurück fährt um 16:20 und um 17:01 ein zug.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Schappi,

ich könnte auch ein KFZ stellen . Sollten auch 2-3 Räder auf den Träger gehen. Ein Bike darf aber kein Fully sein, da das wohl nicht in die Halterung geht. 2 Fullys ist kein Problem.
Platz im Auto ist begrenzt, da Kofferraum voll!
3 Leute sollten reinpassen. Wir sind ja alle schlank   

Wieviele fahren denn wohl mit? Oder besteht kein Bedarf? Fahrt ihr vorher nochmal im Deister?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## schappi (18. April 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
dann komme ich drauf zurück, du kommst ja sowieso mit Biketräger, dann brauche ich nicht meie Frau um ihr Auto anzubetteln (unser Biketräger passt nur an Dachreeling und ich fahre eien Bonzenschleuder als Dienstwagen)
Slaine hatte auch schon fest zugesagt, er hat auch ein Hardtail, das passt .
Den müssten wir in Herrenhausen abholen.

Slaine,
schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN

Hoermann will auch (mit Kumpels?) mitkommen die kommen aus Springe.
Mal sehen! Er wollte sich bis Morgen Abend melden.
Wir sollten das Morgen oder Freitagabend noch mal koordinieren.
Das Wetter wird begnadet:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...ung&SID=a386499981b6f22c576f5f496ade7f9c94925

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (18. April 2007)

Guten Abend miteinand,

ihr braucht aber nicht extra noch nach Herrenhausen hoch fahren - dann müsst ihr ja mind. eine Std eher aufstehen -  kann dann auch zu Euch bzw. zu Schappi kommen

ach und schappi lass dir nix von den langweiligen auf-dem-Rad-Bleibern erzählen, hab mir heut im Deister auch wieder ein schönes Wurzelmenü gegönnt  grüße an el lingo, schade hab ja doch nicht auf deinem RM Switch probegesessen vielleicht nextes mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2007)

hallo schappi, nase wieder verheilt  ?

hab bisher noch keine erfreulichen neuigkeiten. 
beide bikes sind noch reparaturbedürftig und warten auf die ersatzteile bzw. umgerüstete federgabel. meine schaltaugen ( 1x stereo und 2x reaction ) sind bestellt, und sollten heute beim händler eintreffen, was sie allerdings nicht sind . hoffe auf morgen. kann dir daher erst morgen mehr sagen. 
bis morgen 
sören


----------



## el Lingo (18. April 2007)

Hast Dich doch gut geschlagen, keine Frage! Und beim nächsten Mal kannst bist Du herzlich eingeladen, eine Runde mit meinem Bike zu fahren. Oder wir machen es so, wie ich es vorgeschlagen habe: Bergauf nimmst Du meins und bergab Deins


----------



## rip (19. April 2007)

@Slaine

warst Du das gestern auf meiner Mailbox? Habe nur im Rauschen Annturm verstanden, sonst nix... leider konnte ich dich nicht zurückrufen, weil die Mailbox sich einfach abgeschaltet hat und keine Nummer auf dem Display war...
Bin dann wie ein irrer noch zum Annaturm rauf, habe aber keinen mehr gefunden  

Bin also wieder mal alleine durch den Deister *langweil*
Wann fahrt Ihr wieder? Wäre nett, wenn ich ne SMS oder ne Nachricht bekomme.


----------



## slaine (19. April 2007)

Hi ja das war ich auf der Mailbox. war dumm gelaufen gestern, mein akku war dann auch platt -- waren noch so bis 10 vor 6 am Annaturm dann haben wir uns wohl verpasst. Gebe dir vor der nächsten Ausfahrt Bescheid!


----------



## schappi (19. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi, nase wieder verheilt  ?
> 
> hab bisher noch keine erfreulichen neuigkeiten.
> beide bikes sind noch reparaturbedürftig und warten auf die ersatzteile bzw. umgerüstete federgabel. meine schaltaugen ( 1x stereo und 2x reaction ) sind bestellt, und sollten heute beim händler eintreffen, was sie allerdings nicht sind . hoffe auf morgen. kann dir daher erst morgen mehr sagen.
> ...



Hallo Sören,

das wird schon klappen, und wenn alle Stricke reißen kannst du dir bei Harzaktiv ein Fully leihen(schau mal auf die Seite)Musst nur vorher eine e-mail an den Karsten Kliebsch mit deiner Rahmengröße senden: [email protected]
Wäre doch Schade wenn du bei dem Traumwetter nicht mitkommen könntest.
Gruß

Carsten


----------



## winx (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

ein Wennigser von uns hat einen Termin mit dem Bürgermeister und anderen Verantwortlichen bzgl. dem Bau einer offziellen Strecke bei Wennigsen organisiert. Es sind auch Massnahmen geplant um Wennigsen für den Tourismous attraktiver zu machen. Die ist unsere Chance. Wir werden ein Konzept erstellen und möchten Unterschriften sammeln.

Alles weitere und einen Vordruck für die Unterschriftenliste findet ihr hier:
www.bc-north.de/bikepark

Es wird in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Online-Formular geben aber handschriftliche Unterschriften sind generall besser.

Bitte helft uns und macht mit. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2007)

hallo leute, sorry das ich mich erst so spät melde, aber wir haben heute 2h spinning gemacht. für sonntag müssen wir leider absagen. kalli muß für die schule lernen, thomas kann auch nicht, und ich hab kein bike 
meine gabel für´s fully geht morgen erst raus , und ist nicht vor montag da .

meine schaltaugen kommen irgendwie auch nicht an laden. für´s hardtail sind sie z. zt. alle ausverkauft , nur hat gott sei dank, mein händler 1 noch vorrätig, sodaß ich zumindest das montieren kann. aber für´n harz hab ich damit einfach keine traute, wenn ich dran denke, wie einfach das alte sein leben ausgehaucht hat. und ich hab echt keine lust, den harz mit nem kaputten bike zu fuß zu erkunden.

sorry leute, hätte sonst echt lusten gehabt, und hatte mich auch schon darauf gefreut. 

sehen uns dann also übernächstes wochenende wieder, dann könnt ihr mir einen vorschwärmen vom harz.

wie auch immer, wünsch euch super viel spaß

v.g. sören


----------



## slaine (20. April 2007)

winx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Wennigser von uns hat einen Termin mit dem Bürgermeister und anderen Verantwortlichen bzgl. dem Bau einer offziellen Strecke bei Wennigsen organisiert. Es sind auch Massnahmen geplant um Wennigsen für den Tourismous attraktiver zu machen. Die ist unsere Chance. Wir werden ein Konzept erstellen und möchten Unterschriften sammeln.
> 
> ...



das ist mal richtig gut  
werd auf jeden Fall Unterschriften sammeln gehen. Der Bürgermeister in Wennigsen ist mit 27 Lenzen der jüngste in Niedersachsen, gell? Klasse, wenn der sich für Biker einsetzt.

@sören: das ist schade. Keine Lust auf Leihfahrrad? Bzw. bin auch grad ohne Ersatzschaltauge unterwegs, ein Restrisiko, dass irgendetwas irreparabel auf der Strecke bleibt, ist ja immer da


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. April 2007)

winx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Wennigser von uns hat einen Termin mit dem Bürgermeister und anderen Verantwortlichen bzgl. dem Bau einer offziellen Strecke bei Wennigsen organisiert. Es sind auch Massnahmen geplant um Wennigsen für den Tourismous attraktiver zu machen. Die ist unsere Chance. Wir werden ein Konzept erstellen und möchten Unterschriften sammeln.
> 
> ...



das hört sich ja gut an.
dann kann ich für euch nur hoffen das ihr nen Privat Gelände kommt.
Wenn es der Stadt gehört dann muss der Landkreis also die Umweltschutzbehörde mit reden.
sehe das ja bei uns in Alfeld, wir warten mit dem Bau schon nen halbes Jahr (scheiß Politik und faule Sesselpupzer)
aber in den nächsten Tagen wird wohl der Startschuss gelegt zum bauen.


----------



## schappi (20. April 2007)

Sören,
 überleg dir das noch einmal ob du nicht mitkommst.
Die Trails die Harzaktiv mit geführten Touren fährt sind nicht so wild wie das vom letzten Sonntag. (da würde wahrscheinlich deren Haftpflichtversicherung nicht mitmachen). Das absolute maximum was du erwarten kannst ist etwas wie der Grabweg(das wäre bei denen **** Grenzweg wäre wahrscheinlich *****). Die Touren sind alle so ausgelegt, daß sie mit einem Hardtail zu fahren sind .
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2007)

hallo schappi, danke für deine tröstenden worte, aber leider fährt auch mein hardtail z.zt. nicht. 
das schaltauge vom händler hat nicht gepaßt. wollte es daher passend machen, und hab ein stück alu weggefräst. nach der anhalteprobe kam das lächeln kurzzeitig zurück, bis ich gemerkt hab, das das schaltauge leider kein gewinde in den 2 löchern hatte... also von anfang an nicht das richtige war.  . jetzt muß ich auf meine federgabel für´s fully warten, da die schaltaugen für´s hardtail z. zt. bei cube ausverkauft sind.
fakt, ich kann dieses wochenende garnicht biken 

na ja , wünsch euch auf ale fälle mächtig viel spaß im harz.

bis nächste woche, dann wieder mit fully

sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. April 2007)

Hallo Leute 
kaum guckt man mal ein paar tage nicht ins forum, schon gibts so viele neuigkeiten, daß ich gar nicht weiß wo ich überall meinen senf dazu geben soll  
Zuerst kann ich noch locker 1 bis 2 Bikes in meinen neuen transporter packen und eure dachträger entlasten. nur die sitzplätze sind schon mit daniel und mir ausgebucht. wir können uns ja bei schappi zuhause treffen. bitte poste mir mal deine adresse.

@ sören
hör mal auf zu jammern und leih dir ein bike vor ort, der guide hat sicher auch ein paar ersatzschaltaugen für dich im gepäck   

ich hoffe es kommen viele viele leute mit.

bis denne


----------



## schappi (21. April 2007)

Hallo Homer,

super das du dich meldest.
Dirk Downhilfaller hat sich gerade gemeldet das er einen Infekt hat und auf Antibiotika ist UND DAHER NICHT BIKEN DARF:
Marco (slaine und ich fahren aber auf jeden Fall).
Als treffpunkt hatten wir Sonntag Morgen 8:30 Uhr Die LKW Einfahrt vom Conti Werk Stöcken am Jädekamp in Stöcken abgemacht.
Ist für dich auch leicht zu erreichen. A" Abfahrt Herrenhausen, auf B6 Richtung Hannover erste Abfahrt sofort runter, rechts unter der Brücke durch und du bist da.
Schick mir mal deine Handy Nr. Per PN
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2007)

hallo jungs, wie war's ? 
hoffe, ihr seit alle heil und ohne stürze wieder heim gekommen.
warte seit gestern abend auf ein statement. also schnellstens antworten !
viele grüße und schönen wochenanfang 
Sören


----------



## schappi (23. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Die Harztour gestern war richtig nett, super Wetter, schöne Landschaften, nette Leute und gute Singletrails. Ich bekomme die nächsten Tage noch Fotos, die werde ich dann posten.
Sören, du hast was verpasst. Ich habe aber die Tour mit GPS aufgezeichnet, sodaß wir die im Sommer mal nachfahren können. Auch im Harz gibt es jede Menge Fichtenmikado, sodaß der Guide die Tour wg fahrbarkeit abwandeln musste, es gab abre trotzdem noch einige Tragepassagen, was aber der Tour und der Stimmung keinen Abbruch getan hat.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (23. April 2007)

Hi,
und Schappi?
Haste Feen und Kobolde wie in der Routenbeschreibung beschrieben gesehen?

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.svenson (23. April 2007)

winx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Wennigser von uns hat einen Termin mit dem Bürgermeister und anderen Verantwortlichen bzgl. dem Bau einer offziellen Strecke bei Wennigsen organisiert. Es sind auch Massnahmen geplant um Wennigsen für den Tourismous attraktiver zu machen. Die ist unsere Chance. Wir werden ein Konzept erstellen und möchten Unterschriften sammeln.
> 
> ...



Hallo Winx,

ich find´s prima, dass Ihr Euch beim Bürgermeister für die Belange der Biker im Deister einsetzt. Als ich mir eben Euer Konzept durchgelesen habe, bin ich allerdings in Stocken geraten als ich den Satz "...sollte eine Anlage entstehen, die den Anforderungen der Mountainbikefahrer entspricht. Wir wollen somit *die Szene zentralisieren *und Streitigkeiten mit Anwohnern, Waldbesitzern und der Stadt aus der Welt schaffen" las.

Die Mountainbike-Szene ist ja nunmal (zum Glück) ziemlich bunt. Und viele, die im Deister biken, haben vielleicht kein Interesse daran, sich zentralisieren zu lassen. Damit meine ich, dass es eine Menge Leute gibt, die mit einem Bikepark (vgl. Winterberg, Todtnau, Leogang etc...) wenig anfangen können und einfach die vorhandenen Wege und Trails nutzen wollen. Das darf meiner Ansicht nach auf gar keinen Fall zur Diskussion gestellt werden. Also etwa in dem Sinne: wenn wir einen Bikepark bekommen, halten sich die Biker von den Trails fern. Der Bikepark kann nur zusätzlich zum bestehenden Touren- und Trailrevier kommen. Wenn Ihr das so plant, bin ich gern zur Unterstützung bereit. Wenn es um die Nutzung der bestehenden Wege geht, macht es bestimmt auch Sinn, die DIMB zu solch offiziellen Terminen dazuzuladen.

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## schappi (23. April 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> und Schappi?
> Haste Feen und Kobolde wie in der Routenbeschreibung beschrieben gesehen?
> 
> Tintin



Klar massenhaft die stehen da hinter jedem Baum!

Jetzt ohne Scheiß die Route ist an einigen Stellen wirklich so, daß du dich nicht wundern würdest wenn.

Die Tour ist wirklich nett sehr schöne Grabenwege durchstetzt mit Trails aller Schwierigkeitsstufen ( so wie Grabweg, Frankweg und Grenzweg) 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2007)

hallo schappi, schön zu hören , daß ihr alle wieder heile zurück seid.
jetzt will ich aber auch beweise sehen , daß da wirklich welche hätten sein können.
also her mit den fotos 


p.s.

meine federgabel ist heute gekommen und mein schaltauge soll morgen 
kommen. werde also heute abend schon mal wieder im keller 
verschwinden und basteln 

schönen abend noch 

sören


----------



## exto (23. April 2007)

Au Weia !

Sieht aus, als hätte das Organisationsfieber und die Vereinsmeierei nun auch den Deister erreicht. 
Ihr denkt, ihr schaufelt legale Trails? Ihr schaufelt Bike-Gräber im Deister! Denkt mal nach: Wer mit 27 Bürgermeister ist, weiß wie's geht  

Dazu ne kleine Geschichte:

Es war einmal eine kleine Stadt im schönen Lipperland. Dort gab es eine Hand voll stolzer Recken, die den Wald auf ebenso stolzen Rössern durchstreifte (Stahlrösser gabs damals noch nicht). Hin und wieder begab es sich nun aber, dass die Reitersleut mit Fuß- und Jagdvolk aneinander gerieten und sich kleinere Wortgefechte lieferten. Um diesen Fehden ein Ende zu bereiten, berieten sich die Reitersmänner mit dem Schulzen und seinen Bütteln und beschlossen gemeinsam, Wege zu bauen, die den dunklen Forst durchmessen und den Reitern allein zur Freude gereichen sollten. Als das Werk vollbracht war, waren die Reiter voll der Freude. Doch dann besannen sich der Schulze und seine Getreuen einer List: Alle Wege, die nicht das blaue Reitersiegel trugen sollten fortan für die Vierbeiner gesperrt sein. 
Da aber die Reiter ein gar wiederspenstiges Völkchen waren und sich nicht so einfach knebeln lassen wollten, ersann der Schulze eine weitere List: Kein Ross sollte fortan die Marken durchstreifen, ohne eine große Plakette am Zaumzeug zu tragen, deren Zeichnung den Reiter schon von Ferne identifizieren sollte. Für diese Plakette mussten die Reiter viele Goldstücke berappen. Noch mehr indess floss in das Säckel der Büttel, ergriff man einen der Reiter ohne Plakette oder gar abseits der gesiegelten Wege.
Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so trotten sie noch heute auf immer den gleichen ausgetretenen Pfaden durch den Lemgoer Wald...

Pfede mit Nummernschildern... Eine wahre Geschichte! Wenn es im Deister mit den Bikes auch so weit ist, sagt mir Bescheid. Dann verkauf' ich meinen Bock und gönne mir ne Harley. Alt genug bin ich wahrscheinlich schon und ein Nummernschild hat so'n Ding auch...


----------



## dueckr (23. April 2007)

Nette Geschichte ;-)

Plaketten für Reiter gibt es übrigens auch im Wiehengebierge.


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi, schön zu hören , daß ihr alle wieder heile zurück seid.
> jetzt will ich aber auch beweise sehen , daß da wirklich welche hätten sein können.
> also her mit den fotos
> 
> sören



Sie waren da! Ich habe gerade die GPS-Aufzeichnung ausgewertet. Sie sollten so ca. 41 km und ca. 930 Hm gefahren sein und das in 4 Stunden und 3min. Stimmt das ???

Schappi, du hast es aber eilig gehabt (mit Auto): 164km/h kurz vor Hildesheim um 17.06 Uhr !!! Die Geschwindigkeit mit dem Bike verrate ich lieber nicht


----------



## exto (23. April 2007)

@dueckr: Aber (jedenfalls mir nicht bekannt) wenigstens keine getrennten Wege für jede Fortbewegungsart... Was macht der Magen? Alles wieder fitt?

@Downhillfaller: Big Brother is watcing you   Hast du schon n Stellenangebot von der CIA?


----------



## dueckr (23. April 2007)

Danke der Nachfrage: Im Moment wieder absolut beschwerdefrei. Kommt aber immer plötzlich.

Mit den getrennten Wegen hast du Recht. Die gibt es im Wiehengebirge nicht.


----------



## schappi (23. April 2007)

@Downhillfaller
das kann angehen, mein Biketacho sagt ähnliches.
Die reine Fahrzeit war weniger, du musst die Zeit für  die Rundblicke,das Weizen und das Eis abziehen.
Hör nicht auf exto der ist nur neidisch weil er bei dem Wetter arbeiten musste.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (24. April 2007)

hoi Männers und Koboldjäger...

ist morgen was geplant im Deister? Wir sind mind. zu Zweien morgen und wollen was erleben....

Wir fahren also wie folgt:
Start gegen 17 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck, von dort über einen kleinen Umweg zum Taternpfahl, Bielsteinhütte, Serpentine Richtung Springe runter, Teerweg zum Parkplatz Annaturm, Köllnischfeld hoch bis fast Annaturm, Lady´s Only bis Wasserräder, Laube, Grabweg, Laube, Grenzweg, Bredenbeck.
Fahrzeit ca. 2-3 Stunden

Slaine, Du kommst hoffentlich mit *fg*, dann sind wir schon zu Dreien....


----------



## nippelspanner (24. April 2007)

Habe Sören am Samstag am Anaturm getroffen und vorgeschlagen, am kommenden Samstag (28.04.) zur Abwechslung mal an der Porta zu fahren. Kenne dort einige lohnenswerte Trails. Würde gerne "früh" starten. Also zwischen 10:00 und 11:00.

Wie ist dazu die Meinung der üblichen Verdächtigen?


----------



## 1Tintin (24. April 2007)

Hi,
werde wie es aussieht wohl nicht dabei sein,
aber wünsche allen viel Spass dabei.

Tintin


----------



## slaine (24. April 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Habe Sören am Samstag am Anaturm getroffen und vorgeschlagen, am kommenden Samstag (28.04.) zur Abwechslung mal an der Porta zu fahren. Kenne dort einige lohnenswerte Trails. Würde gerne "früh" starten. Also zwischen 10:00 und 11:00.
> 
> Wie ist dazu die Meinung der üblichen Verdächtigen?



bin dieses WE nicht da - sonst gerne!


----------



## Kapuziner (24. April 2007)

Hallo Slaine, hallo an alle anderen Deister-Fans.

Bin jetzt auch dabei und freue mich als alter âSpringer Eingeborenerâ mal wieder auf die alte MÃ¼hle steigen zu kÃ¶nnen. Wenn Sie denn aus der ATB-Schmiede zurÃ¼ck ist, was zur Zeit ein wenig dauern kann. 
Kann es kaum erwarten!

@ Slaine: Wo biste denn schon wieder am WE?


----------



## exto (24. April 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Habe Sören am Samstag am Anaturm getroffen und vorgeschlagen, am kommenden Samstag (28.04.) zur Abwechslung mal an der Porta zu fahren. Kenne dort einige lohnenswerte Trails. Würde gerne "früh" starten. Also zwischen 10:00 und 11:00.
> 
> Wie ist dazu die Meinung der üblichen Verdächtigen?



Ich hab meinem Sohnemann versprochen, dieses WE mal mit ihm in den Deister zu fahren. Wenn ich n gutes Wort bei Freundin und Tochter einlegen kann, darf ich vielleicht beide Tage   dann bin ich Samstag gern dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2007)

hallo nippelspanner ,

also dies wochenende kann ich / wir nur sonntag, da wir freitag ne große party haben, und in unserem alter dann am samstag in sauer liegen  .

aber wie slaine schon sagte, sonst jederzeit gerne. 

v.g. 
sören

p.s. alle bikes sind endlich wieder fit.


----------



## slaine (25. April 2007)

Kapuziner schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine, hallo an alle anderen Deister-Fans.
> 
> Bin jetzt auch dabei und freue mich als alter Springer Eingeborener mal wieder auf die alte Mühle steigen zu können. Wenn Sie denn aus der ATB-Schmiede zurück ist, was zur Zeit ein wenig dauern kann.
> Kann es kaum erwarten!
> ...



Gruezi Gott, das freut mich aber, dass nach monatelangem beackern meinerseits endlich wieder das schon eingestaubte Marin wieder flottgemacht wird! Jetzt muss es nur noch wieder standesgemäß bewegt werden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. April 2007)

hallo leute, ist ja richtig ruhig hier im thread. was ist nun mit dem kommenden wochenende ?  da ich samstag leider nicht biken kann, würde ich sonntag gern ne tour machen. man muß ja das wetter nutzen .also her mit euren vorschlägen . denke so 11.15 uhr tarternpfahl oder 11.30 wöltjebuche. was ist mit dir , schappi ?  hast dich ja mächtig rar gemacht hier im forum      )   v.g. sören    p.s. homer, slaine und co ! ihr seid auch angesprochen )


----------



## slaine (26. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute, ist ja richtig ruhig hier im thread. was ist nun mit dem kommenden wochenende ?  da ich samstag leider nicht biken kann, würde ich sonntag gern ne tour machen. man muß ja das wetter nutzen .also her mit euren vorschlägen . denke so 11.15 uhr tarternpfahl oder 11.30 wöltjebuche.was ist mit dir , schappi ? hast dich ja mächtig rar gemacht hier im forum )v.g. sörenp.s. homer, slaine und co ! ihr seid auch angesprochen )



servus, bin dieses WE in Göppingen...sonst immer gern - wünsche euch viel spass

muss mich auch noch von gestern erholen, rip hat uns ja den Berg rauf und runter gescheucht wie nix gutes   das gibt Revanche!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. April 2007)

hallo slaine,was seid ihr gefahren ?


----------



## Kapuziner (26. April 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Gruezi Gott, das freut mich aber, dass nach monatelangem beackern meinerseits endlich wieder das schon eingestaubte Marin wieder flottgemacht wird! Jetzt muss es nur noch wieder standesgemäß bewegt werden.



Jaja, hoffentlich kommen die bei ATB in die Pötte. Kann es kaum erwarten wieder auf dem Esel zu sitzen. 

Aber Du erfährst es ja dann aus erster Hand. Gell?


----------



## schappi (26. April 2007)

Hallo Sören,

ich habe diese Woche viel zu tun.

Ich würde gern am Sonntag, weis aber erst morgen ob es geht.
Ansonsten habe ich am Montag Urlaub,
hat da jemand Zeit und Lust?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (26. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo slaine,was seid ihr gefahren ?






rip schrieb:


> hoi Männers und Koboldjäger...
> 
> ist morgen was geplant im Deister? Wir sind mind. zu Zweien morgen und wollen was erleben....
> 
> ...


----------



## nippelspanner (26. April 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Habe Sören am Samstag am Anaturm getroffen und vorgeschlagen, am kommenden Samstag (28.04.) zur Abwechslung mal an der Porta zu fahren. Kenne dort einige lohnenswerte Trails. Würde gerne "früh" starten. Also zwischen 10:00 und 11:00.
> 
> Wie ist dazu die Meinung der üblichen Verdächtigen?



Die Begeisterung ist ja nun nicht SO riesig. 
Egal, dann ein anderes mal. Werde an diesem WE schön in Ruhe meine "Zipperlein" auskurieren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. April 2007)

@ nippelspanner   .aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. hab schon lust mal dort zu biken. nur nicht diesen samstag aus besagten gründen ;-) wie wäre es ne woche später , oder so ?dann wär ich dabei   .gruß sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich könnte am Sonntag, Montag oder auch Dienstag ne Runde drehn. 

@Axel, 
wann kommst du mit deinem Sohn in den Deister? Wir könnten dann ja auch mal von mir aus starten (Zechensaal, Besucherberkwerk Barsinghausen) und die Gegend um den Nordmannsturm und den westlichen Deister bereisen.

Schappi, Slaine, hoermann und alle sonst sind herzlich dazu eingeladen.
Wenns uns in´Kopp kommt können wir ja danach noch n Fuder rohes Fleisch auf´s Grillfeuer werfen, harr harr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. April 2007)

Hi,

Sonntag und/oder Montag will und kann ich auch mal wieder in den Deister.
Da ich momentan umziehen, bin ich ab Freitag abend auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mehr online. (immer Stress mit Telefongesellschaften).
Kann ich, falls Ihr euch später einigt, kann ich dann jemandem meine Handynummer geben und Ihr SMS´t mich an ?

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## schappi (26. April 2007)

Hallo Andreas, hallo Roudy, Hallo Axel, Hallo Sören.
ich kann am Sonntag.
Was haltet Ihr von Andreas Vorschlag mal den Westen des Deisters unsicher zu machen?  Axel bringst du deinen Bengel mit? Vieleicht bekomme ich ja meinen auch mal aus dem Bett
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (26. April 2007)

Aaalso: Sonntag geht klar. Mit Bengel. Hab ihm allerdings versprochen, ihm ein Paar der Super Trails zu zeigen, die wir letztens gefahren sind (jedenfalls, was ich noch so finde.

Da ich mich im West-Deister nun nicht so gut auskenne, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, was da so spektakuläres in der Landschaft rumliegt. Alles in Allem würde ich auf Homers Vorschlag gern ein anderes Mal zurück kommen. Schließe mich aber auf jeden Fall an.

Hinterher rohes Fleisch ankokeln hört sich verdammt verlockend an, geht aber dieses WE nicht. Erstens ist meine Süße wieder mal in Holland und meine Tochter dann so ganz ohne Gesellschaft,wenn wir Kerle weg sind. Zweitens hat am Freitag mein Bruder und am Montag ein guter Freund Geburtstag und wie sagte Sören so schön: "In unserem Alter..."


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2007)

die besten Trails gibts natürlich im größten illegalen Bikepark Norddeutschlands, ein bisschen kürzer aber auch schön ist der Trail hinterm Nordmannsturm oder die Teufelskammer. Unterhalb der Heisterburg gibts auch noch ne schöne Abfahrt, dannach kann man auf nem wunderschönen Trail direkt am Waldrand Richtung Warnamt / Cäcilienhöhe fahren, Downhillfaller weiß sicher was ich meine.
Das wäre mein Konkurrenzabgebot zur Annaturm-Wöltjebuche Ecke.
für n Erdinger wird dann aber wohl nach der Tour noch Zeit sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. April 2007)

hallo jungs, wäre außnahmsweise auch nochmal für den großen deister ,) , da sich allerdings gestern mein router verabschiedet hat, werde ich am wochenende leider nicht online sein können ( hoffe ich überlebe das!! ) .schicke schappi und homer mal meine handynummer per pn. wär schön, wenn ihr mich informieren könntet, damit ich mitfahren kann. viele grüße  sören


----------



## schappi (27. April 2007)

Hallo Exto,
wann würdest du denn am Sonntag fahren?
Mein Vorschlag damit du deinem Sohn die Trails zeigen kannst (inklusive dem Grenzweg) ist wir treffen uns wieder oberhalb Wennigsen. Entweder Annaturm und wir arbeiten uns ostwärts oder an der Wöltjebuche und wir arbeiten uns westwärts. Exto du kanns auch zu mir kommen und wir fahren zusammen von mir aus los. Andreas, du könntest ja mit der S Bahn oder den Van kommen. dann können wir bei mir noch ein Bierchen trinken
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
schade das ihr eure Touren immer auf den Sonntag legt. 
Da ist bei mir meist Familientag. Wie auch diesen Sonntag.
(Ausserdem sind Samstags nicht ganz so viele Spaziergänger unterwegs)
Ich habe in der letzten Zeit mit Downhillfaller nette Trails in der Teufelsbrückengegend und Feggendorferecke gesucht und auch gefunden.
*Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat am Samstag dort ne Runde zu fahren, bitte melden.* 
Geplant ist ne Runde so mit ca. 40 KM und 1000 HM. 
Ich starte am Teufelsbrückenparkplatz (geplant so gegen 11:00).
Da Downhillfaller noch krank ist muss ich wohl mal wieder den Einzelkämpfer machen. 
Also dann viel Spaß am Sonntag für Schappi und Co.


----------



## exto (27. April 2007)

Für mich als "Südländer" ist der Ausgangspunkt Nienstädter Pass am günstigsten. Treffen bei euch im Sonnenschatten bedeutet erheblich längere Anfahrt.

Da ich bei der diesjährigen Verlosung der Feiertagsdienste "leider" fast leer ausgegangen bin, wäre mein konkreter Vorschlag dieser:

Sonntag treffen am Annaturm um 11:30h. Trailsurfen bis die müden Knochen versagen, lecker Bierchen und der Rest ist Familie. Dann bei nächster Gelegenheit westlicher Deister mit Andreasguiding   und anschließendem Kokeln in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene.

Übrigens hat sich meine Süße Vorgestern ihr Bike bestellt. Liefertermin 22.KW. Wenn ich jetzt noch meine Tochter dazu bringe (obwohl da wohl eher ein Kamel durch's Nadelöhr geht), müsstet ihr euch in Zukunft wohl mit nem Familienclan rumschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (27. April 2007)

@ exto      wenn wir mit dem grenzweg anfangen wollen, wäre treffen an der wöltjebuche oder an der laube besser


----------



## schappi (27. April 2007)

Wir können auch mit Ladies only anfangen und das Bierchen dann in Wennigsen im biergarten nehmen.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (27. April 2007)

Hallo Spezies,
hat irgend jemand ein Kartenscan wo die Treffpunkte markiert sind, wollte auch mal im Deister biken und würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen Lokal zu treffen, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob es Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag wird.
Ein Eintrag ins LMB wäre auch hilfreich, braucht ja auch nicht viel drinstehen, Treffpunkte an der Route wären klasse.


----------



## exto (27. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ exto      wenn wir mit dem grenzweg anfangen wollen, wäre treffen an der wöltjebuche oder an der laube besser



Ich weiß, ich bin anstrengend, aber das hab ich mir auch grad überlegt. Wenn wir von West nach Ost fahren, steht Niklas und mir nach dem abschließenden Biergartenbesuch noch dieser dusselige Höhenzug im Weg. Keine besonders erbauliche Vorstellung. Laube oder Wöltjebuche sind also auch ok.


----------



## exto (27. April 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Hallo Spezies,
> hat irgend jemand ein Kartenscan wo die Treffpunkte markiert sind, wollte auch mal im Deister biken und würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen Lokal zu treffen, kann aber noch nicht sagen ob es Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag wird.
> Ein Eintrag ins LMB wäre auch hilfreich, braucht ja auch nicht viel drinstehen, Treffpunkte an der Route wären klasse.



Ich hab ne Karte, aber keinen Scanner


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. April 2007)

@ all   ...............hallo jungs, da  schappi hoffentlich wieder so nett ist,  unseren guide zu spielen , denke ich, sollte schappi auch entscheiden wo wir uns treffen und losfahren. wenn wir unser abschlussbier in wennigsen einnehmen, müssen wir danach auch noch über den deister zurück. also exto mitgehangen, mitgefangen )gruß sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (27. April 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> die besten Trails gibts natürlich im größten illegalen Bikepark Norddeutschlands, ein bisschen kürzer aber auch schön ist der Trail hinterm Nordmannsturm oder die Teufelskammer. Unterhalb der Heisterburg gibts auch noch ne schöne Abfahrt, dannach kann man auf nem wunderschönen Trail direkt am Waldrand Richtung Warnamt / Cäcilienhöhe fahren, Downhillfaller weiß sicher was ich meine.



Ich + Barbie SHG wissen was du meinst  
Wir haben aber noch einige Trails vor 1-2 Wochen neu endeckt. 

Da ich mich im Moment immer noch mit Antibiotika zu dröhne  
verfolge ich das hier mit viiiieeeeellllll Herzschmerz    

Für exto wäre die Anfahrt (Startpunkt Rodennberg) sogar kürzer. 
Also Axel: wenn es mal etwas weniger "kribbelig" sein soll, starte mit mir oder Barbie SHG von Rodenberg aus (gilt natürlich für die anderen auch)


Wünsche allen viel Spaß


----------



## schappi (27. April 2007)

Also typisch biker 
aller machen was sie wollen , keinrr macht was er soll, aber alle haben spass dabei.

Treffpunkt Sonntag 11;30 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche, wir fangen mit Grenzweg an und arbeiten uns westwärts durch, dann können wir entscheiden ob wir das Abschlussbierchen Im annaturm oder in Wennigsen im Biergarten nehmen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. April 2007)

Hallo Schappi
ich bin mit Daniel um 11.10 am Kniggeschen Forsthaus und lassen uns wieder von dir einfangen.
@ exto: wir parken dann am Sportplatz in Bredenbeck und sind gegen 11.00 dort. Dann können wir zusammen den Kamm stürmen. Ich hab auch mittlerweile ein neues und zuverlässiges KFZ


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. April 2007)

Wenn es mit dem Tanz in den Mai nicht allzu heftig wird, wollten wir Dienstag um 10.30 am Nordmannsturm sein und ne Westdeisterrunde drehn.
@ slaine: du kannst ja dann zu mir nach hause kommen und mit uns zusammen fahren (Barsinghausen Besucherberkwerk)

Die Runde gestern war absolut traumhaft


----------



## slaine (30. April 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn es mit dem Tanz in den Mai nicht allzu heftig wird, wollten wir Dienstag um 10.30 am Nordmannsturm sein und ne Westdeisterrunde drehn.
> @ slaine: du kannst ja dann zu mir nach hause kommen und mit uns zusammen fahren (Barsinghausen Besucherberkwerk)
> 
> Die Runde gestern war absolut traumhaft



Servus, hört sich nach einem vernünftigem Plan an - will auch nicht so heftig in den Mai purzeln


----------



## schappi (30. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
Homer und ich sind noch einmal auf edr Rückfahrt den Grabweg gefahren, ich habe abends kaum noch die Arme hochbekommen.
@Exto,
wie gehts deinem Bengel?
Hat er nach dem Anfangserlebniss nochmal Lust mit uns zu fahren?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hifi-corsa (30. April 2007)

Moin!


Ich hab da mal ne Fräääge: wie macht ihr das eigentlich,wenn ihr euch zum Fahren trefft....also ich meine jetzt in Hinsicht auf Ausdauer,Tempo,Fahrtechnik usw. ....liegt ihr da alle auf gleichem Level oder wie kriegt ihr das hin,daß nicht die Hälfte der mitfahrenden total genervt ist,weil da ein paar dabei sind,die keinen Anstieg am Stück schaffen?


Man hat ja als Einsteiger echt Hemmungen,sich auch mal anzumelden,weil man keinen aufhalten möchte...nur ist es halt recht hilfreich,wenn man die schicken Trails gezeigt kriegt,wenn man noch so gut wie nix kennt...

Fragen über Fragen...

danke, Gruß,Jan


----------



## firefighter76 (30. April 2007)

Moin wollte mich noch bei allen bedanken das Ihr immer auf mich gewartet habt. Knie werde ich wohl noch ein bißchen schonen müßen. Werde weiter an meiner Kondition mit Rudy arbeiten ist nach meinem Unfall letztes jahr voll hin wie Ihr gemerkt habt .
Der erste Trail war ganz schön heftig für´n Trailanfänger der zweite war schon leichter. 
Danke auch an Schappi den Deisterguide.

Gruß Florian


----------



## exto (30. April 2007)

@Schappi: Niklas geht's gut. Er hat sich dank ner fetten Lage Pasta und Pizza zu Hause prima erholt und wird auf jeden Fall gerne wieder mitkommen. Vielleicht liest er ja mit und gibt auch noch seinen Senf dazu.  

@hifi-corsa: Das Ganze ist ein absolut buntes und gemischtes Trüppchen. Von 15 bis 50, von Big Bike bis Racer ist alles dabei. Auch von Gleichstand bei der Kondition kann überhaupt keine Rede sein. 

Das ist aber kein Hindernis, sondern eben dass, was Spass macht. Ich weiß nicht, ob alle so denken, aber für mich gilt: Mein Tempo kann ich fahren, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. Beides hat eben seine Reize. Also trau dich!


----------



## slaine (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Sören, heil nach haus gekommen und wieder online? Fernsehturmtrail hat sich immer noch als Sackgasse erwiesen - da war auch mit tragen nix mehr zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo Slaine,
dein Fahrradschloss liegt noch bei mir!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
die Bilder aus dem Harz sind da.
Heir ein paar Kostproben, mehr in meiner Galerie.
Homer, Slaine schickt mir eure e-mail adresse dan bekommt ihr sie per mail






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Guß
Schappi


----------



## rip (2. Mai 2007)

Heute Abend ab 17 Uhr!!!

Planung:
Start gegen 17 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck, von dort über einen kleinen Umweg zum Taternpfahl, Bielsteinhütte, Serpentine Richtung Springe runter, Teerweg zum Parkplatz Annaturm, Köllnischfeld hoch bis fast Annaturm, Lady´s Only bis Wasserräder, Laube, Grabweg, Laube, Grenzweg, Bredenbeck.
Fahrzeit ca. 2-3 Stunden

Je nach Teilnahme können wir natürlich auch Änderungen vornehmen.
0175-1779267 für Nachfragen.


----------



## slaine (2. Mai 2007)

kann erst ab 17:30, ist das noch im Rahmen? Was ist mit dem Nils, der wollte sich doch anmelden  
@carsten: schicke Bilder! könnte im Anschluss das Schloss holen, denke das wäre gegen 21 Uhr


----------



## rip (2. Mai 2007)

ich streiche das heute, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, sorry...


----------



## slaine (2. Mai 2007)

rip schrieb:


> ich streiche das heute, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, sorry...



du hast doch bloß muffensausen  

nein i.O., weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## Niggels (2. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> @Schappi: Niklas geht's gut. Er hat sich dank ner fetten Lage Pasta und Pizza zu Hause prima erholt und wird auf jeden Fall gerne wieder mitkommen. Vielleicht liest er ja mit und gibt auch noch seinen Senf dazu.


Kla ich komm gerne wieder mit...


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Niggels
Dann boltz noch mal ein Bischen Kondition damit du bergauf mit uns alten Säcken mithalten kannst.
Bergab haben wir ja eh keine Chance gegen dich.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Niggels (2. Mai 2007)

Ja Bergab fühl ich mich wohler, wie man vielleicht gemerkt hat.


Grüße Niggels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Niggels,

Rennen werden bergab gewonnen und bergauf verloren!





[/url]
[/IMG]

Und dehydration ist das Schlimmste was dir passieren kann





[/url][/IMG]
Wobei im Weizen kein Alkohol sein soll!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Mai 2007)

Scheint ja ´ne nette Harz-Tour gewesen zu sein. Müsst mir demnächst mal persönlich berichten. Leider nicht vor übernächsten WE da z. Z. erkrankt.


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2007)

Meine Güte, herrscht da auf eurer Seite des Wiehen ne Epidemie oder liegt es am vielen Schatten, dass ihr alle krank seid.

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich auf der *"richtigen"* Seite des Berges wohne

 

Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2007)

Hier nocheinmal die Route der Harztour ich habe es edlich geschaft davon ein Bild zu machen





[/url][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2007)

hai jungens, wollte mal langsam anfragen, was so am anstehenden wochenende abgeht . würde mich , da ich ja wieder online bin, über zahlreiche vorschläge freuen 

viele grüße
sören


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2007)

Hier kommt mein Vorschlag (leider nicht zu diskutieren): 

Samstag 09:00 - 18:30h arbeiten
Sonntag 11:00 - 20:00h arbeiten

 

Geht ihr eigentlich am Vatertag saufen oder biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sören,
ich bin dieses Wochenende voll ausgeplant mit Goldener Hochzeit und Konfirmation und kann auch nicht.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sören
ich bin am Sonntag gern wieder dabei, falls Downhillfaller oder Barbie SHG auch können, würde sich ja mal ne Westdeisterrunde (gern auch ohne Tragepassagen  ) anbieten.
sonst können wir auch mal zum Jagschloss rüberkommen und im kleinen Deister fahren


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bei Downhillfaller und mir (beide schon alte Säcke) sind heute Nachmittag ne kleine Tour (Deister) und  Morgen ne mittlere Tour (evtl. Süntel) geplant.
Da Downhillfaller noch nicht voll fit ist, wirds vermutlich (kann man vorher nie wissen) auch nicht so anstrengend.  
Wir wollen heute evtl. mal den Grabweg usw. fahren. Allerdings nur ne kleine Runde 
oder 
evtl. auch die neu endeckten Trails in der Teufelbrücken und Feggendorfer Ecke. Die machen echt Laune. Sind nicht so super anspruchsvoll wie Grabweg und Co. aber schön lang, schnell, kurvenreich und wer mag, für den sind auch diverse Schanzen dabei. 
Also wer heute noch einsteigen will bitte melden.


----------



## Hattrick (4. Mai 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ...
> oder
> evtl. auch die neu endeckten Trails in der Teufelbrücken und Feggendorfer Ecke. Die machen echt Laune. Sind nicht so super anspruchsvoll wie Grabweg und Co. aber schön lang, schnell, kurvenreich und wer mag, für den sind auch diverse Schanzen dabei.
> Also wer heute noch einsteigen will bitte melden.



Wann und von wo startet ihr ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Hattrick
Ich melde mich nochmal wenn ich mit Downhillfaller (der muss noch malochen) gesprochen habe.
Dann gibts nochmal die genauen Daten. 
Wenn Westdeister, dann starten wir meist am Parkplatz unterhalb der Teufelsbrücke (ich glaube der nennt sich auch Teufelsbrückenparkplatz).
Falls wir in die andere Richtung fahren wollen, steht der Start noch nicht fest.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. Mai 2007)

Also ich starte so gegen 16:00 Uhr vom besagten Teufelsbrücken - Parkplatz.
Downhillfaller hat gerade für heute abgesagt.  
Wenn wer Lust hat mitzufahren, bitte melden.
Will so ca. 500 - 600 HM mit hohem Spaßfaktor (nette Trails) fahren.
ALso ne nette Feierabendrunde. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jocka79 (4. Mai 2007)

Moin,
wenn ich in den Deister will,bischen DH heizen wo parkt man am besten ohne gleich mit dem Rad eine Weltreise zu machen??
Komme aus Alfeld!


----------



## sundancer (4. Mai 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn ich in den Deister will,bischen DH heizen wo parkt man am besten ohne gleich mit dem Rad eine Weltreise zu machen??
> Komme aus Alfeld!


Moin Jocka79,

idealer Ausgangspunkt, um an die Strecken wie Grabweg, Ladies etc. zu kommen ist der Parkplatz am Waldkater in Wennigsen. Sind dann bis zum Kammweg ca. 5 Kilometer zu schieben. Wenn du dich allerdings nciht auskennst, wirds schwierig die Traileinstiege zu finden. Melde dich doch mal per PN. Wollte evtl. morgen auch in Deister. Allerdings mehr Richtung Tour/leichter DH.

Gruß

Sundancer


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn ich in den Deister will,bischen DH heizen wo parkt man am besten ohne gleich mit dem Rad eine Weltreise zu machen??
> Komme aus Alfeld!



nabend, also aus alfeld kommend würd ich in springe von der b 217 runterfahren, 2te abfahrt nehmend richtung wald ( samkesiedlung ) polizei / stadtverwaltung  rechts ab , dann immer geradeaus richtung schranke, dann weiter richtung wald. nach den serpentinen ersten parkplatz nehmen, dann richtung kamm fahren oder schieben, dort oben angekommen kannst du vllt. schon die ersten biker fragen. ansonsten links halten richtung annaturm, dort findest du immer leute die nur bergauf schieben und dh fahren

v,g, sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2007)

nabend jungs, hier boxt ja der papst 

will denn keiner morgen biken gehen ? homer , slaine und co. !!
wollen wir uns morgen wieder gg. 11,30 h an der laube treffen ?
meldet euch mal bitte 

bis denne 

sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sören
Ich bin morgen gegen 11.30 mit Daniel an der Laube


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2007)

hallo andreas , 

dann sind wir ja schon drei  !

was wollen wir machen tour oder trails ?

bis morgen

sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte auch mal lust auf ne tour richtung steinbruch-deisterpforte


----------



## slaine (5. Mai 2007)

Grüezi, bin morgen im Süntel unterwegs (ausnahmsweise ohne Rad  )
viel Spass euch und sitzenbleiben!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Slaine
die Tour heute war für meine Verhältnisse ziemlich heftig. 1200 Hm, 51 km, 3,5 h . Barsinghausen - Annaturm - Laube - Waldwinkel - Steinbruch - Deisterpforte- kleiner Deister Wilhelmsblick - Deisterpforte - Köllnischfeld - Annaturm und wieder nach hause. Der Anstieg von Köllnischfeld zum Annaturm war schon ne harte Nuss mit 1000Hm in den Beinen. Auf jeden Fall hat ne normale Tour auch noch ihre Reize.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> die Tour heute war für meine Verhältnisse ziemlich heftig. 1200 Hm, 51 km, 3,5 h .  Der Anstieg von Köllnischfeld zum Annaturm war schon ne harte Nuss mit 1000Hm in den Beinen. Auf jeden Fall hat ne normale Tour auch noch ihre Reize.



hallo homer, jammern gilt nicht. außerdem hast du ja 2 wochen zeit zur regeneration  .

schönen abend noch 

sören


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2007)

Habt ihr euch also wieder die Kante gegeben!!
Jungs, Jungs, ihr werdet nie erwachsen.
das ist zumindest das was meien Frau zu mir sagt wenn ich von unseren Touren komme und ide Arme kaum noch hochkriege und ads ich eigentich zu alt bin für so ein Schieß.
Ich antworte ihr dann immer das ist'n Männerding (von Zeit zu Zeit muss man dem Schicksal ein Angebot machen sonst wird das Leben langweilig) und das versteht sie nicht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Geht ihr eigentlich am Vatertag saufen oder biken???



na ist doch klar: erst biken und dann saufen  
machen wir hier immer so in Niedersachsen  

Und wie halten es die Nordrheinwandalen ???

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> na ist doch klar: erst biken und dann saufen



also wenn ich´s mir so überlege, laß ich das biken sein, und fang gleich mit dem apres-biken an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (7. Mai 2007)

Die Kreuzbuche ist zum Vatertag gesperrt.

Stand in der Presse die Tage.

Also dort braucht man nicht hin.........

Viel Spaß........

Hitzi


----------



## Quen (7. Mai 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Die Kreuzbuche ist zum Vatertag gesperrt.
> 
> Stand in der Presse die Tage.
> 
> ...


Überhaupt sollte man den Deister ab spätestens 11 Uhr meiden - Ausnahmezustand der Bekloppten und Unverbesserlichen!  

Ich für meinen Teil werde schon um 8 Uhr zu einer Runde starten und hoffentlich zu Hause sein, bevor die Vatertags-Jünger sich auf die Tour begeben.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. Mai 2007)

Die nordrheinwandalen saufen immer...
war am samstag im deister fand ich richtig gut dort.
nur mein dual control hebel hats geschrottet....*heul*


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2007)

das Beste was man damit machen kann ;-)


----------



## Hitzi (7. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> das Beste was man damit machen kann ;-)



Richtig !


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2007)

Dual Controll und Deister passen einfach nicht zusammen  

Die letzte Vatertagstour war ne kombinierte: Ca 300 m Biken durch die Fußgängerzone, dann 1. Bier. Noch mal 500m Biken, dann Frühstück, weitere Biere und die ersten Kurzen. Um den Kilometer voll zu machen, zu nem Freund und den Rest des Tages...

... ihr wisst schon. 

Also, ich sehe schon, ne Deister - Trail Tour mit der bewährten Truppe wird's dann wohl am 17. nicht geben, oder?

@downhillfaller: Scheinst ja schon wieder auf'm Damm zu sein, wenn du dich traust, Nachbarvölker zu veräppeln, was?

Gruß

Axel

Ach übrigens, bevor ich's vergesse:

http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/index.php?mySID=66bdd132f6764c5ba31d2fe7b96ef5c2&cat_id=3174&menu_cat=3174

Wie wär's statt Deister. Niggels und ich haben uns schon angemeldet. Wird bestimmt lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es denn am Sonntag dem 13. bei euch aus?
Wollen wir mal die geplanten Trails im Westdeister in Angriff nehmen?
Vieleicht führen uns ja Homer und Downhillfaller?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (8. Mai 2007)

Melde Interesse an! Wird sicher matschig, aber was solls


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie sieht es denn am Sonntag dem 13. bei euch aus?
> Wollen wir mal die geplanten Trails im Westdeister in Angriff nehmen?
> Vieleicht führen uns ja Homer und Downhillfaller?
> ...


 
hallo schappi, hört sich gut an. werde auch dabei sein. nur homer kann nicht. nach unserer letzten sonntagstour hat er sich mit :" bis in 2 wochen" verabschiedet :-(  ... v.g. sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2007)

bzgl. schlechtes wetter. wir wurden ja in der vergangenheit immer mit sonnenschein am sonntag verwöhnt, daher nun auch die frage, was passiert, wenn das wetter so regnerisch bleiben sollte? werden wir trotzdem fahren, oder ist der großteil der truppe der kategorie "schönwetterfahrer" zuzuordnen ;-) ? ...also ich würde bei jedem wetter fahren wollen, um es gleich vorwegzunehmen*grins*


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2007)

Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist nicht schlecht ausserdem bin ich ein Allwetterbiker.
Wir brauchen nur unbedingt einen von den Schaumburgern, der uns die schicken Trails an der teufelsbrücke zeigt.
Thomas, Dirk, wie siehts bei Euch aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist nicht schlecht ausserdem bin ich ein Allwetterbiker.


</p> 
mit oder ohne schutzblech ?


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> </p>
> mit oder ohne schutzblech ?



Schutzbleche sind für Weicheier


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> @downhillfaller: Scheinst ja schon wieder auf'm Damm zu sein, wenn du dich traust, Nachbarvölker zu veräppeln, was?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Axel



Ja und nein. Jetzt hat mich die Hexe in den Rücken geschossen  
Wir sind halt alte Säcke und trainieren zu wenig die Rückenmuskulatur und zu viel die Beine  

@Schappi und Co: Ich und Thomas können diesen Sonntag nicht!  

Wenn dann gehts wohl nur Samstag, mal sehn.... (Schönwetterbiker  )

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MotörBike (8. Mai 2007)

Hi Jungs,
mal 'ne schnelle Frage zwischendurch. Wie lange braucht man, um den gesamten Kammweg zu fahren? Komme aus Wunstorf, dann per Bike nach Haste -> mit der Bahn bis Bhf. Wennigsen -> mit dem Bike über den Nienstädter Pass bis zum Parkplatz, und dann? Von dort aus könnte ich je eine Hälfte fahren: Springe / Bad Nenndorf.
Kennt Ihr eine andere Alternative?


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> mal 'ne schnelle Frage zwischendurch. Wie lange braucht man, um den gesamten Kammweg zu fahren? Komme aus Wunstorf, dann per Bike nach Haste -> mit der Bahn bis Bhf. Wennigsen -> mit dem Bike über den Nienstädter Pass bis zum Parkplatz, und dann? Von dort aus könnte ich je eine Hälfte fahren: Springe / Bad Nenndorf.
> Kennt Ihr eine andere Alternative?



Klar!
 Du steigst schon in Bantorf aus, fährst zur Bantorfer Höhe (ausflugslokal ist ausgeschildert) von da aus den Kammweg über Kreuzbuche, Alte Taufe, Nordmannsturm, Nienstedter, Annaturm bis nach Steinkrug. Da dann nach Wennigsen in die Bahn und zurück. Wie lange du brauchst? Kommt auf deine Kondition an 2-3 std
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (8. Mai 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> mal 'ne schnelle Frage zwischendurch. Wie lange braucht man, um den gesamten Kammweg zu fahren? Komme aus Wunstorf, dann per Bike nach Haste -> mit der Bahn bis Bhf. Wennigsen -> mit dem Bike über den Nienstädter Pass bis zum Parkplatz, und dann? Von dort aus könnte ich je eine Hälfte fahren: Springe / Bad Nenndorf.
> Kennt Ihr eine andere Alternative?


Hi,

Wennigsen wäre als Startpunkt schon recht ideal - vom Bahnhof sind es max. 10 min. bis zum Waldkater (= Einfahrt in den Wald). Deinem Bike entnehme ich mal, dass du gerne den ein oder anderen Trail runter fahren möchtest?! Oder möchtest du wirklich nur (den recht langweiligen) Kammweg fahren?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MotörBike (9. Mai 2007)

Konditionsmäßig braucht man sich um mich keine Sorgen machen, die ist trotz des gesetzteren Alters noch da .
Nun ist es leider so, das ich die wirklich guten Strecken nicht (mehr) kenne, obwohl  mein alter Herr mich vor über 20 Jahren wanderungsmäßig quer durch den Deister gejagd hat.
Müßte mir also alles auf der Karte anschauen.

@Basti
Klar würd' ich auch Trails fahren; ein kleiner DH wäre auch ganz nett, aber da ich die Locations nicht kenne...


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2007)

Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1.) du fährst mal mit uns mit
2.)du bist Sonntags gegen Mittag am Annaturm. Da ist die Bikerkommunity und macht Pause und du fragst einfach ein paar Leute ob du mit Ihnen mitfahren kannst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Jetzt hat mich die Hexe in den Rücken geschossen
> Wir sind halt alte Säcke und trainieren zu wenig die Rückenmuskulatur und zu viel die Beine
> 
> @Schappi und Co: Ich und Thomas können diesen Sonntag nicht!
> ...



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, daß Sonntag Muttertag ist. Um mein Punktekonto bei meiner Frau nicht noch mehr in die Miesen zu fahren währe der Samstag vieleicht doch besser.
wann könntet Ihr denn am Samstag?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (9. Mai 2007)

Hey,
Samstag würde mir auch passen, Sonntag darf ich nicht hat mir die Mama meiner Kinder verboten!
Kann auch bei den schönen Trails nähe Teufelsbrücke / Heisterburg / Feggenforf weiterhelfen, waren am letzten WE da.
Der Trail vom Funkturm is noch nicht so prächtich.

Bis denne


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hey,
> Samstag würde mir auch passen, Sonntag darf ich nicht hat mir die Mama meiner Kinder verboten!
> Kann auch bei den schönen Trails nähe Teufelsbrücke / Heisterburg / Feggenforf weiterhelfen, waren am letzten WE da.
> Der Trail vom Funkturm is noch nicht so prächtich.
> ...



Das hört sich ja gut an, ich bin die mit Downhillfaller erst 1mal gefahren.
Dann könnten wir uns entweder auf dem Teufelsbrücken Parkplatz auf der Feggendorfer Seite treffen oder in Barsinghausen am Naturfreundeheim.
Vorschlag 14:00 Uhr.
Wer ist dabei?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2007)

können wir uns nicht irgendwo oben, vllt. am nordmannsturm treffen ???der weg ist sonst recht weit ab springe :-(


----------



## slaine (9. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> können wir uns nicht irgendwo oben, vllt. am nordmannsturm treffen ???der weg ist sonst recht weit ab springe :-(



haha stell dich nicht so an  
können ja sonst auch ab springe zusammen losfahren, muss eh erstamol aus Hannover anreisen


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> können wir uns nicht irgendwo oben, vllt. am nordmannsturm treffen ???der weg ist sonst recht weit ab springe :-(



Haste kein Auto? mit dem du bis dahin kommen kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute
ich bin erstmal ne Zeit lang radlos, weil ich erstmal meine Gabel eingeschickt habe sobald ich wieder mobil bin melde ich mich. Vielleicht kan ich ja Daniel mobilisieren


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Haste kein Auto? mit dem du bis dahin kommen kannst?


 
hai schappi, na klar bin ich motorisiert, nur hab ich keine lust jedesmal den dachträger auf - und abzubauen :-(  . vorallem bei dem dreck, der sich am wochenende am bike ansammeln wird. selber seh ich ohne schutzblech auch nicht viel besser aus. und die anreise per bike ist fast genauso kurz/lang wie mit dem auto.


----------



## MotörBike (9. Mai 2007)

@schappi & Quen

Danke für die Tipps. Da ich am WE dienstfrei habe, werd' ich mal am Samstagmorgen im Deister aufschlagen. Der Sonntag ist leider schon wegen der Kiddies ausgebucht.

Man sieht sich  .


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gut an, ich bin die mit Downhillfaller erst 1mal gefahren.
> Dann könnten wir uns entweder auf dem Teufelsbrücken Parkplatz auf der Feggendorfer Seite treffen oder in Barsinghausen am Naturfreundeheim.
> Vorschlag 14:00 Uhr.
> Wer ist dabei?
> ...



so leute komme was wolle, ich bin dabei. kann euch ja nicht alleine fahren lassen . will die trails auch endlich kennenlernen. nur muß mir einer sagen 
wo dieser teufelsbrückenparkplatz oder das naturfreundeheim in basche ist 

falls kalli seine paukerei für die technikerschule mal einstellen sollte, wollte er auch mit von der partie sein. 

also leute, her mit den wegbeschreibungen 

v.g. sören


----------



## schappi (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
dann last uns alsTreffpunkt Samstag 14:00 Uhr Barsinghausen Naturfreundeheim festlegen (da können wir dann auch das Abschlussbier nehmen)
hier die Anfahrt:






[/url][/IMG]
Ich bin heute und Freitag auf Dienstreise, kann daher erst Freitag abends heir wieder checken.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Schappi und Co.
Downhillfaller und ich haben nach langem suchen endlich ne nette Tour mit sehr hohem Trailanteil und Spaßfaktor zusammengestellt. 
Geplant ist dabei ein Start vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz mit Apres-Pils in der Mooshütte.
Allerdings dann bei schönem Wetter.
Dies Weekend fällt lt. Vorhersage leider ins Wasser   

Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben (oder so ähnlich) 

Gruß an alle von den Schaumburger Schönwetterbikern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi und Co.
> Downhillfaller und ich haben nach langem suchen endlich ne nette Tour mit sehr hohem Trailanteil und Spaßfaktor zusammengestellt.
> Geplant ist dabei ein Start vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz mit Apres-Pils in der Mooshütte.
> Allerdings dann bei schönem Wetter.
> ...


 
so und nun ???  da unsere schaumburger schönwetterbiker schwächeln und sich lieber hinter dem warmen ofen verkriechen *grins* , was macht der rest ?wollen wir trotzdem uns dann um 14 uhr im deister treffen und ne tour fahren ?grüße vom allwetterfahrer                           sören


----------



## slaine (11. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so und nun ???  da unsere schaumburger schönwetterbiker schwächeln und sich lieber hinter dem warmen ofen verkriechen *grins* , was macht der rest ?wollen wir trotzdem uns dann um 14 uhr im deister treffen und ne tour fahren ?grüße vom allwetterfahrer                           sören



klar fahren wir trotzdem   weist uns denn 1Tintin den Weg?


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Mai 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> ...weist uns denn 1Tintin den Weg?


Gute Frage! 
Wäre evtl. auch dabei. Hängt aber nicht zuletzt auch vom Ausgang des heutigen Abends ab.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Gute Frage!
> Wäre evtl. auch dabei. Hängt aber nicht zuletzt auch vom Ausgang des heutigen Abends ab.


 
jepp, das seh ich auch so. hab heute auch noch was größeres vor, denke aber, das ich bis morgen 14.00 uhr wieder fahrtüchtig sein sollte ;-))


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Mai 2007)

Hi,
könnt Ihr uns ca. 14:15 an der Kreuzbuche aufgabeln?
 Tintin


----------



## slaine (11. Mai 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt Ihr uns ca. 14:15 an der Kreuzbuche aufgabeln?
> Tintin



ok


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so und nun ???  da unsere schaumburger schönwetterbiker schwächeln und sich lieber hinter dem warmen ofen verkriechen *grins* , was macht der rest ?wollen wir trotzdem uns dann um 14 uhr im deister treffen und ne tour fahren ?grüße vom allwetterfahrer                           sören



Hi,
wir schwächeln nicht  , höchstens etwas  (habe ja noch etwas Trainingsrückstand) , aber wir wollen auch das es eine schöne Tour wird. Deswegen möchten wir das an einem Tag mit "sicherem Wetter" machen.
Ausserdem wissen wir nicht wie die neu endeckten Trails bei Regen befahrbar sind. Es sind viele Wurzeln dabei.
Das heisst nicht das wir morgen nicht im Deister sind. Aber wir werden das kurzfristig planen und nach Möglichkeit um die Mittagszeit fahren.
Also, gebt uns noch "eine Chance"  


Gruß an alle "Allwetterbiker" und die schwächelnden anderen...

Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt Ihr uns ca. 14:15 an der Kreuzbuche aufgabeln?
> Tintin



hallo Tintin
in 15 min schaffen wir das nicht von Naturfreundeheim bis zur Kreuebuche 30min brauchen wir mindestensm Also frühestens 14.39 UHR an der Kreuzbuche

Hallo Sören, Hallo Marco,
wir treffen uns dann Morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Naturfreundeheim.
Ich kenne auch einen schönen Trail hoch zur Kreuzbuche.
An die Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker, Ihr solltet Angoraunterwäsche tragen bei dem Wetter 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (12. Mai 2007)

*Hallo,
ich werde heute an der Tour nicht teilnehmen können,
hoffe diese Nachricht erreicht euch noch!

Bis demnächst

  Tintin*


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> *Hallo,
> ich werde heute an der Tour nicht teilnehmen können,
> hoffe diese Nachricht erreicht euch noch!
> 
> ...



Hallo Jungs, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Muß auch leider absagen für heute. 

Viele Grüße 
Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Muß auch leider absagen für heute.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Sören


----------



## slaine (12. Mai 2007)

na ihr habt ja wohl gestern nicht zu tief ins glas geschaut?  

also doch nix mit teufelsbrücke fahr dann jetzt direkt zu schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Mai 2007)

Oje,
sind ja fast allen *Allwetterbikern* wichtige Termine dazwischen gekommen.
Ist bestimmt Zufall    
Kann ja mal passieren.....    

Viel Spaß dem verbliebenen Rest heute
Gruß vom Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker


----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2007)

Alle Warmduscher und Beckenradschwimmer hier,
Ich drehe jezt mit Marco eine Runde um den Süllberg und Gerdener Berg.Eventuell anschließend noch sauna.
Änänänänä!!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2007)

na dann wünsch ich euch viel spaß. ich lieg noch mächtig in sauer 
das bosseln gestern war doch härter als gedacht. und mit jedem strafschluck (korn) weil die kugel in den graben gefallen ist, wurde es schlimmer.

sonst wär ich heute aber gefahren  ( barbie und downhillfaller  )

so kurier mich noch ein wenig aus 

... nie wieder alkohol ...

sören


----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2007)

Slaine und ich haben 2 Runden um den Süllberg gedreht, bei Sonnenschein!!
Es war richtig nett.
Dirk und Thomas ihr kennt das ja von Fahrtechnikseminar
Das anschließende Bikeputzen hat auch nur 15min pro Bike gedauert

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## duncan.blues (12. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so kurier mich noch ein wenig aus
> ... nie wieder alkohol ...



"Heuuuuute simma mal vernüüüünfTIG!
Heuuuuute trinken wir mal...NIX.

Das maaaachen wir jetzt immer ööööfter.
Erstmal'n Aspirin... abba fix!

Ooooh, was sind denn das für Liiiichter,
da ooooben hinter meiner Stirn,
und dieser Druck und dieses hohe Pfeiiiifen
und dieser GONG... mitten im Gehirn."


----------



## slaine (13. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das bosseln gestern war doch härter als gedacht. und mit jedem strafschluck (korn) weil die kugel in den graben gefallen ist, wurde es schlimmer.



  das sind ja raue sitten hier
bissl unwohlseyn in kopf und magen hatte ich aber auch noch von freitag


----------



## exto (13. Mai 2007)

Weia...! 

Lauter saufende Schönwetterbiker (Slaine und Schappi mal ausgenommen), während ich beim Dirt-Race die Fahnen hochgehalten habe  

War ne sehr, sehr lustige Veranstaltung übrigens: Ich muss euch leider sagen, ihr habt was verpasst. Durchaus ein ansehnliches Fahrerfeld bei den Oppas (obwohl, "Senioren I"  klingt schon n bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig), nette Strecke (nicht zu tricky aber auch nicht luschig), Bratwurst, Bier und gutes Wetter. Herz, was willst du mehr?

Allerdings sind für morgen dicke Beine gebucht. 2 x 1 Kilometer ständiger Wechsel zwischen Vollgas und Vollbremsung

Gruß in' Noorden

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Axel, Rudy und all die anderen Wiehenkenner
habt ihr schon die neue BIKE mit Teutoburger Wald Tour gelesen? Wenn ja, wär das was zum Nachfahren für uns, wenn ich mein Bike mal irgentwann wiederkriege?


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wer hat Lust auf Vatertag eine 1,5h Runde um den Süllberg nur Singletrails !(garantiert Vaterfrei).

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (14. Mai 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ...habt ihr schon die neue BIKE mit Teutoburger Wald Tour gelesen?


Habe ich auch gelesen. 3 Seiten Text und eine paar Bildchen. Leider NULL Informationsgehalt. Fazit der Bike: Hermansweg lohnt nicht (Forstautobahn) und sonst kann man im Teuto prima rauf und runter fahren. Mann, da wäre ich ja NIE IM LEBEN drauf gekommen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wer hat Lust auf Vatertag eine 1,5h Runde um den Süllberg nur Singletrails !(garantiert Vaterfrei).
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


hallo schappi, lust ja , nur leider wollen wir nen familientag machen vom handball aus. sind mit kind und kegel ab 10.00 uhr am wandern mit anschließendem grillen.  sonst jederzeit gerne. wie sieht es zum wochenende aus ? wollen wir da mal wieder ne runde drehen ? 
gruß sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Mai 2007)

Wir werden auch mit Kind und Hund und mehreren Litern nichtisotonischen, dafür aber lustigmachenden Getränken zur Mooshütte pilgern. Ich hoffe mein Rad ist nächstes WE wieder am Start


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sören,
Sonntag 11:15 Taternpfahl wäre mir recht,oder wollt ihr mal Süllberg und Gehrdener Berg ausprobieren? Wetter sieht gut aus!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (15. Mai 2007)

Gibts eigentlich ne Karte mit den ganzen strecken im Deister??


----------



## dr.svenson (15. Mai 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ne Karte mit den ganzen strecken im Deister??



Ich hoffe nicht. Wäre sicher nicht gut, wenn sowas in die falschen Hände gerät. Außerdem ändern sich viele Streckenverläufe ja auch im Laufe der Saison. Bei Interesse an Trails ist es eigentlich immer ratsam, sich vor Ort von den Locals die spannenden Plätze zeigen zu lassen. Und das macht sicher auch viel mehr Spaß als alleine mit ´nem Stück buntem Papier in der Tasche rumzukurven 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> Sonntag 11:15 Taternpfahl wäre mir recht,oder wollt ihr mal Süllberg und Gehrdener Berg ausprobieren? Wetter sieht gut aus!
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
hai schappi, lohnt sich der süllberg ? frage wg der "langen" anreise  . ansonsten wär 11.15 am sonntag okay.gruß sören


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2007)

Ich finde schon schön!
Frag mal Slaine der ist am Sonntag mit mir gefahren.
95% Singletrail Anteil, aber nicht so steil und technisch wie der Deister, dafür landschaftlich sehr schön und sehr nette Trails und nur kurze Steigungen.
Wenn ihr Süllberg mögt könne wir uns am Kniggeschen Forsthaus in Bredenbeck um 11:15 Uhr treffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2007)

hai schappi, hört sich gut an. was sagen denn die anderen verdächtigen ? falls sich keiner mehr melden sollte, sind wir um 11.15 h am kniggschen forsthaus.  gruß sören


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2007)

Gut dann bis Sonntag,
ja ich habe z.B. von Roudy lange nichts mehr gehört.
Seit der mit seiner Freundin zusammengezogen ist, hat er (hier) plötzlich nichts mehr zu sagen.
(kann aber auch sein dass er immer noch keinen Internetzugang hat)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
mein Rad ist wieder startklar. Ich werde am Sonntag wieder dabei sein, gern auch am Sülberg.
Wir sind dann um 11.15 am Forstahaus


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2007)

Hey Super!
und das Wetter wird auch gut
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Gut dann bis Sonntag,
> ja ich habe z.B. von Roudy lange nichts mehr gehört.
> Seit der mit seiner Freundin zusammengezogen ist, hat er (hier) plötzlich nichts mehr zu sagen.
> (kann aber auch sein dass er immer noch keinen Internetzugang hat)
> ...



@ schappi rudy ist immer noch am umziehen und hat auch noch kein internet
mfg florian


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Mai 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Die Kreuzbuche ist zum Vatertag gesperrt.
> 
> Stand in der Presse die Tage.
> 
> ...



Hallo Väter!
heute war richtig was los im Bereich der Kreuzbuche  Jede Menge in Uniform  und mit Pferdchen waren sie auch auf der Jagd nach den " laufenden Flaschenträgern".
Eigentlich hätten Barbie SHG und ich heute keinen Trinkrucksack gebraucht, da uns jeder Bollerwagentrupp mit Pilschen versorgen wollte.

Prost !

Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo Väter!
> 
> Eigentlich hätten Barbie SHG und ich heute keinen Trinkrucksack gebraucht, da uns jeder Bollerwagentrupp mit Pilschen versorgen wollte.
> 
> ...


na dann hoffe ich ja für euch, daß ihr nüchtern nach hause gekommen seid


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
gut zu hören das es dir wieder gutgeht.

Dann können wir ja die Westdeistertour in Angriff nehmen.
Habt ihr schon Terminvorstellungen?

Gestern hat es am Annaturm eine große Schlägerei gegeben.
Die Polizei war aber auf allse vorbereitet und ist gleich mit einem Gefangenenbusvorgefahren und hat 20 Leute verhaftet.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> gut zu hören das es dir wieder gutgeht.
> 
> Dann können wir ja die Westdeistertour in Angriff nehmen.
> ...



Hallo Carsten,
wir haben gestern eine super Trailtour im Westen gefahren, die wir morgen noch einmal verlängern und abfahren wollen. Danach kann es dann losgehen. Spreche noch mit Thomas wegen Termin.
Habe die Berichte über die Annaturmprügelei in TV und Zeitung gesehen.
Da war es im Westen doch recht angenehm ruhig.

@hoerman2201: nach  Hause sind wir noch nüchtern gekommen 

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
habe gerade mit Roudy telefoniert. Es ist nicht so, daß ihm seine Freundin Kontaktverbot mit Typen wie uns auferlegt hat (sie wohnt ja erst 2 Wochen in Wennigsen und hat uns noch nicht kennengelernt) sondern es ist so daß er noch kein Internet hat.
Er kommt am Sonntag auch mit 11:15 Uhr Kniggesches Forsthaus

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Daniel war heut auf dem Grabweg unterwegs und ist über nen querstehenden Baum geflogen. Anscheinend sind dort wieder mal die Waldfriseure vom Forst aktiv    . Wir freuen uns schon auf den Sülberg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2007)

Moin! Waren heute im Deister unterwegs. Alles noch ziemlich aufgeweicht vom Regen heute morgen, aber es ging. Der Annaturm hat übrigens keine Spuren von der Schlägerei davongetragen... Also, auf eine weitere schöne Deiser-Saison!


----------



## dueckr (19. Mai 2007)

Wir waren am Donnerstag auch im Deister uns sind auf dem Rückweg noch am Annaturm bei den ganzen Bekloppten vorbeigekommen. Mit einer Gruppe von sieben Bikern kam man aber im Schritttempo durch...

Bin das erste Mal den Grenzweg gefahren: Der ist ja geil!!!

Ansonsten kann man aber Himmelfahrt echt von einer Deistertour auf den üblichen Trails abraten, oder man fährt sehr früh los.


----------



## exto (19. Mai 2007)

Die Geschichte mit den "Bekloppten" hatte ich schon vorher gehört und mir ne Tour daher gleich gespart. Der Tag war dann auch so noch heftig genug  

Der Grenzweg hat schon was, das stimmt. Mir hat er allerdings ein bisschen zu wenig Flow. Wenn du richtig gast, isses ein einziger Kampf (liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner mangelnden Technik). Geil, aber unentspannt. Mein Favorit ist eindeutig der Grabweg. Da musst du mir hinterher immer das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht kloppen...


----------



## dueckr (19. Mai 2007)

Ist der Grabweg der, der anschließend in den Farnweg übergeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich das mal wüsste  

Wie sag ich's, ohne zuviel zu verraten? Ich mein den, den wir mal zusammen gefahren sind. Während wir anderen auf die Bredenbecker gewartet haben, bist du mit Björn den oberen Teil schon vorab gefahren...


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2007)

nabend, 

gibt´s schon vorschläge für das nächste wochenende ?

schönen wochenanfang 

sören


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2007)

CC-Rennen in Kollerbeck (bei Höxter) am Samstag. Ich werd da mein altes Cannondale mal wieder ausführen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> CC-Rennen in Kollerbeck (bei Höxter) am Samstag. Ich werd da mein altes Cannondale mal wieder ausführen...


 
Viel Spaß...Mein Tipp : Die Strecke 1x abfahren und im Rennen Kraft für die Zielsteigung aufheben. Die ist schon noch ´ne Spur heftiger als in Merxhausen. Zwar viel  kürzer, dafür etwas steiler und 5x zu fahren.


----------



## schappi (21. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> CC-Rennen in Kollerbeck (bei Höxter) am Samstag. Ich werd da mein altes Cannondale mal wieder ausführen...



Meine Frau würde zu mir sagen:"bist du nicht ein bischen zu alt und zu fett für sowas"?
Da du aber jünger und viel leichte bist als ich, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg. Lass dich von den jungen Hüpfern nicht entmutigen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2007)

Heh Roudy, da bist du ja wieder Ich hab mir die Fotos vom letzten Jahr angesehen. Viele schieben oder tragen da. Die die fahren, machen lustige Gesichter. Ich werd's daher vorsichtig angehen (und mit Starrbike  )

Tja Carsten: Isch abe gar kein Frau...    Nee, im Ernst, mir geht's ausschließlich um den Spaß und darum, dass in der Challenge 4 MTB Veranstaltungen aus allen drei Bereichen (CC/DH-Dirt/Marathon) "gebucht" werden müssen, damit du die volle Anzahl Rennen gewertet bekommst. CC fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. Mein letztes CC-Rennen war in Hameln '92! Da mache ich mir keine falschen Hoffnungen. Es gelten die gleichen Ziele wie bei den anderen Veranstaltungen:

Spaß haben
Nicht Letzter werden
Mit Gitte (Molly) mithalten (obwohl, Damen fahren diesmal getrennt, glaube ich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (22. Mai 2007)

...und weniger: ich glaube, wir müssen nur drei Runden, dafür starten wir eher und ich muss mit den jungen Hüpfern mitfahren, es gibt da keine Seniorinnenwertung: Ü19...
Ich suche noch ne MFG, Gehlenbeck liegt aber leider auch nicht auf deiner Strecke, wir sind hier schon zu weit im Norden.


----------



## rip (22. Mai 2007)

Mittwoch, 23. Mai 2007


Start gegen 17 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck, von dort über einen kleinen Umweg zum Taternpfahl, Bielsteinhütte, Serpentine Richtung Springe runter, Teerweg zum Parkplatz Annaturm, Köllnischfeld hoch bis fast Annaturm, Lady´s Only bis Wasserräder, Laube, Grabweg, Laube, Grenzweg, Bredenbeck.
Fahrzeit ca. 2-3 Stunden
Wir fahren so schnell, wie der gemütlichste Fahrer (ICH)  

Slaine? Bist du dabei?


----------



## exto (22. Mai 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> ...und weniger: ich glaube, wir müssen nur drei Runden, dafür starten wir eher und ich muss mit den jungen Hüpfern mitfahren, es gibt da keine Seniorinnenwertung: Ü19...
> Ich suche noch ne MFG, Gehlenbeck liegt aber leider auch nicht auf deiner Strecke, wir sind hier schon zu weit im Norden.



Der kleine Umweg wär nicht das Problem. Eher die 2 Std frühere Startzeit. Das, plus Gehlenbeck und zurück, krieg ich ,glaube ich, nicht hin. Was ist denn mit den fleißigen Punktesammlern von den Wiehenbikern?


----------



## slaine (22. Mai 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 23. Mai 2007
> 
> 
> Start gegen 17 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck, von dort über einen kleinen Umweg zum Taternpfahl, Bielsteinhütte, Serpentine Richtung Springe runter, Teerweg zum Parkplatz Annaturm, Köllnischfeld hoch bis fast Annaturm, Lady´s Only bis Wasserräder, Laube, Grabweg, Laube, Grenzweg, Bredenbeck.
> ...



jawoll


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 23. Mai 2007
> 
> 
> Start gegen 17 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck, von dort über einen kleinen Umweg zum Taternpfahl, Bielsteinhütte, Serpentine Richtung Springe runter, Teerweg zum Parkplatz Annaturm, Köllnischfeld hoch bis fast Annaturm, Lady´s Only bis Wasserräder, Laube, Grabweg, Laube, Grenzweg, Bredenbeck.
> ...



hallo rip,

wann seit ihr ungefähr am tarternpfahl, bzw an der bielsteinhütte. 
wenn es terminlich passt, würde ich mich gern euch anschließen .

v.g.
sören


----------



## rip (23. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo rip,
> 
> wann seit ihr ungefähr am tarternpfahl, bzw an der bielsteinhütte.
> wenn es terminlich passt, würde ich mich gern euch anschließen .
> ...



taternpfahl ca. 17:30 uhr, Bielstein ca. 17:40 Uhr.... je nachdem wie pünktlich wir loskommen...


----------



## Wasserträger (23. Mai 2007)

Geht evtl. am Samstag was im Deister??? Kein Downhill sondern eine schöne Tour ab Waldkater. Der ein oder andere Trail kann natürlich dabei sein doch ich fahre lieber hoch als runter ;-))).

Bin mal gespannt ob sich wer findet und hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermaßen.

Bis später und Grüße
Stefan


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2007)

@ rip - slaine & co.....                                                                hoffe ihr seit gut nach hause gekommen, war echt spaßig gestern. wie war der grenzweg zu fahren ?   v.g. sören


----------



## slaine (24. Mai 2007)

Hi Sören, yep war wieder guat gestern - leider hat sich Dirk noch beim Grenzweg geerdet, zum Glück ohne schwerere Schäden. Matschig wurde es wie erwartet erst gegen Ende.

Kommt jemand von euch am WE zum 4x-Rennen nach Linden? Werd es mir auf jeden Fall anschauen.


----------



## schappi (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich kann das ganze Wochenende nicht (meine Frau feiert ihr halbes Jahrhundert) und ich brauche die Punkte ;-)

Der Grenzweg ist wenn nass mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen!

Das mit dem "Trail abschmecken" scheint ja richtig populär zu werden. Sören hat am Sonntag auch den Süllberg abgeschmeckt.
ich hoffe ich habe da keinen Trend kreiert, daß man jetzt die Trails am Geschmack erkennen muss.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2007)

hallo schappi, samstag, sonntag und montag feiern  ???  wann und wo , ich komm nach ner biketour vorbei *grins* .  naja, süllberg schmeckt nicht so toll wie der deister  . den geschmack vom deister kenn ich aber auch schon länger *lach* . na da  viel spaß und achte auf deine linie am wochenende !!  v.g. sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2007)

so jungens, langes wochenende steht vor der tür und ich denke es wird zeit, trotz gewitterwarnungen und gelegentlichen regenschauern,  die wochenendtour/en zu planen.
dachte so an sonntag 11.30h treffen an der laube. dann können wir schauen, was wir machen wollen . trail oder tour. 
was die zeit angeht, bin ich aber flexibel. wenn ihr ( homer, slaine, roudy und co ) ne andere zeit wollt, sagt bescheid.

bis balde im walde 

sören


----------



## slaine (25. Mai 2007)

Hab gegen Zeit und Ort nix einzuwenden - bis denne


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Mai 2007)

liebe Freunde,
ich muss mich leider in die Reihe der geständigen Dopingsüder einreihen. Vor unseren Touren habe ich mir oft massive Dosen Mp3 verabreicht. Die Liste der verbotenne Substanzen ist endlos lang und reicht von AC-DC bis ZZ Top. Für die harte Tour brachte mich schonmal eine Extra-Dosis SoaD oder FURT auf Trab. Ich kann und will meine Familie und speziell meinen Sohn Daniel nicht länger belügen und oute mich hier als Bösemusikhörer. Ich sah leider keinen anderen Ausweg, dem harten, gnadenlosen Leistungsdruck auf den Trails mit Schappi, Sören, Slaine und co. standzuhalten.   

Wenn es nicht grad Schweine regnet komm ich am Sonntag gern mit.
@ Slaine: Wann und wo ist das 4X Rennen genau? Ich würde gern mit Daniel vorbeikommen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Mai 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> liebe Freunde,
> ich muss mich leider in die Reihe der geständigen Dopingsüder einreihen. Vor unseren Touren habe ich mir oft massive Dosen Mp3 verabreicht. Die Liste der verbotenne Substanzen ist endlos lang und reicht von AC-DC bis ZZ Top. Für die harte Tour brachte mich schonmal eine Extra-Dosis SoaD oder FURT auf Trab. Ich kann und will meine Familie und speziell meinen Sohn Daniel nicht länger belügen und oute mich hier als Bösemusikhörer. Ich sah leider keinen anderen Ausweg, dem harten, gnadenlosen Leistungsdruck auf den Trails mit Schappi, Sören, Slaine und co. standzuhalten.
> 
> Wenn es nicht grad Schweine regnet komm ich am Sonntag gern mit.
> @ Slaine: Wann und wo ist das 4X Rennen genau? Ich würde gern mit Daniel vorbeikommen.



der Erik Z. hat wenigstens noch ein paar Tränen rausgedrückt   !
Da hätte ich jetzt aber doch mehr von dir erwartet   
ich bin ja so entäuscht  

oh, ich muss aufhören : Herr Fuentis ruft gerade aus Spanien an...


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2007)

Sacht mal Leute,
 was raucht ihr denn da nach Feierabend?
Das muss ganzschön knallen in der Birne?
Die Kassierin zur Oma; "wollen sie ne Tüte?"
Oma:"nee danach vergesse ich immer die Hälfte!"
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (25. Mai 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @ Slaine: Wann und wo ist das 4X Rennen genau? Ich würde gern mit Daniel vorbeikommen.



Homer ich habs gewusst, du fieser Epoist  
nähere Infos gibts hier http://www.teamblackelite.com/tbe_starrace/teilnehmer.htm
wollt so nachmittags irgendwann hinpilgern - können dann ja vorher noch mal telefonieren
Hauptsache die machen da amtliche Dopingkontrollen, sonst gemma wieda heim


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Mai 2007)

wegen einiger Ausfälle am Sonntag wird die Ausfahrt auf Montag um 11.30 an der Laube verschoben. Ob Trails oder Tour können wir ja vor Ort beraten.


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Slaine, warst du in Linden beim4X race?
Wie wars?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine, warst du in Linden beim4X race?
> Wie wars?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo schappi,
Ich war gestern mit meiner Familie da. Wir haben uns einen Lauf angesehn. Sooo toll wars auch wieder nicht, ich denke mal in Willingen wirds mehr Action geben. Der Kurs ging die steilste Straße Hanovers runter und war mit ein paar Bretterrampen und Schikanen gespickt. Außerdem war relativ wenig los, aber es war schon ne tolle Sache um den MTB Sport mal raus aus dem Wald und an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Das ist im flachen Land sowieso schon schwierig genug, deshalb ein großens Lob an die Veranstalter.

@Schappi: hast du jetzt wieder genug Punkte gesammelt um Morgen mitzukommen?


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hier der Link zum Video zum 4x4 Rennen.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oYx_RA7fCso
Die Ausschnitte in dem Video zeigen aber nur Trainingsläufe.
Ich war mit Dirk (Downhillfaller) zu den Finalläufen da. War ganz interessant. Die Veranstallter haben sich sehr viel Mühe gemacht. Leider haben sie vorher zu wenig die Werbetrommel gerührt. Es waren relativ wenig Zuschauer da.
Ansonsten waren wir am Samstag bei bestem Wetter (und fast 4 Std. Fahrzeit) im Deister überwiegend in der uns relativ unbekannten Springerseite unterwegs. Downhillfaller hatte ne super Strecke per PC und GPS mit hohem Trailanteil zusammengestellt. Die Trails waren auch alle relativ trocken. (Ihr wisst ja wir Schaumburger gehören zur Schönwetterfraktion  )
Das eiskalte Weizen am Annaturm hatten wir uns anschließend jedenfalls verdient  
Also dann viel Spaß am Montag
und schön die Regenpelle einpacken


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Homer,
morgen feiert meine Frau Ihren 50. Geburtstag,
da geht garnix.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (27. Mai 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wegen einiger Ausfälle am Sonntag wird die Ausfahrt auf Montag um 11.30 an der Laube verschoben. Ob Trails oder Tour können wir ja vor Ort beraten.



hi bin wieder im land, schlage dann 10:30 bei dir auf?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2007)

hai jungs, war heute mit jörg und thomas in den wäldern unterwegs. sind den ladies only und den grabweg gefahren. bei letzterem ham wir uns gut dreckig gemacht . trails sind fahrbar, aber doch teils recht nass. 
sehen uns morgen an der laube.

bis dann

sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Slaine,
kannst ruhig auch 5 min früher kommen, dann ham wir nicht son Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Mai 2007)

hallo jungs ,

wart ihr heute los und wenn ja, was seid ihr gefahren ?

v.g. 
sören


----------



## slaine (29. Mai 2007)

Hi, ja sind unterwegs gewesen, aber mehr in der Ecke von Barsinghausen (Homer kann das bestimmt genauer benennen  ) War teilweise schon eine ganz schöne Schlammschlacht


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Mai 2007)

Jo,
waren So in der Ecke Mooshütte / Feggendorf / bis Nordmannsturm unterwegs, und es hat nicht gestaubt. (schöne Schlammschlacht).

Tintin


----------



## duncan.blues (29. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!

War über's Wochenende mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat und Samstag und Sonntag mit nem alten Schulkollegen im Deister unterwegs. Haben ob des feuchten Untergrundes (und meines mehrwöchigen Trainingsrückstandes) nur zwei lockere Touren ohne technischen Anspruch gemacht (je ca. 48km mit 800nochwas hm). Am Samstag war das Wetter entgegen allen Voraussagen und persönlichen Befürchtungen ja grandios, besser ging's ja kaum noch. Auch Sonntag sah's erst noch richtig gut aus. Von Rodenberg aus haben wir uns in lockerem Tempo bis zur Hütte am Bielstein gekurbelt, wo wir dann doch vom ersten mäßigen Schauer überrascht wurden. Irgendwie sollte ich die Ecke aus meinem Revier streichen, das letzte Mal als wir da waren hat's mir die Kette zwischen Kassette und Speichen geschmissen und wir mussten lange rumprokeln bis wir die ohne das Rad zu ruinieren wieder raushatten. Typisch Murphy: Am hintersten Wendepunkt der Tour, so weit weg vom Heimatort wie möglich 
Der Schauer war zum Glück von kurzer Dauer und da wir eh schon an der Hütte waren, haben wir die paar Minuten da ausgesessen. Den eigentlich noch geplanten Abstecher zum Taternpfahl haben wir uns geklemmt. Auf dem Rückweg schien es dann so als hätte es im restlichen Deister kaum bis gar nicht geregnet. Typisch.
Als wir gerade beim Nordmannsturm vorbei waren, da fing es begleitet von einem dumpfen Grollen dann an richtig zu plästern. Eigentlich hätten wir ja die paar Meter zurückfahren können und uns bei heissem Kaffee ins Trockene setzen können oder so aber auf Anordnung meines Kollegen hiess es "Arsch zusammenkneifen und Kette rechts". Im Tiefflug ab durch die Mitte bis zur Kreuzbuche. Mir war so hoch oben im Wald unterm Funkturm doch nicht so ganz wohl zumute mitten im dicksten Gewitter. In der Schutzhütte bei der Kreuzbuche sass dann schon ein unglücklicher Biker, der wollte eigentlich gerade erst richtig loslegen. Kaum unterwegs, schon im Unwetter. Beileid.
Wir haben dann zumindest gewartet bis das Gewitter weg war und es "nur noch plästerte" um dann möglichst schnell nach Hause und unter die heisse Dusche zu kommen. Selbige hatte ich dann auch bitter nötig, meinem Kollegen blieb mit seinem Shockblade am Vorderrad die kostenlose Fangopackung im Gesicht erspart. Jedenfalls ist nach der Erfahrung bei mir ein Shockblade auf der Wunschliste für's Bikezubehör schlagartig auf Platz #1 gerutscht.


----------



## slaine (29. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Schutzbleche sind für Weicheier


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Mai 2007)

danke slaine  nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund *grins*


----------



## duncan.blues (29. Mai 2007)

Hehe, dachte ich bislang auch, aber da es leider bislang keine schlamm-resistenten Hochgeschwindigkeits-Scheibenwischer für Biker-Brillen gibt werde ich demnächst doch eher der Weicheier-Fraktion anheim fallen und auf die kostenlose Fango-Packung verzichten.
Ausserdem reicht der Matsch-Beschuss bis zu den Knien immer noch, um sich zu Hause mit einem breiten Grinsen die übliche Ansprache zum Thema "Kleinkinder die im Schlamm spielen" abzuholen.


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2007)

Tja, die Weicheier....


----------



## duncan.blues (30. Mai 2007)

exto> Na sieht doch richtig sauber aus!


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2007)

moin exto, wie war das  cc-rennen am wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Mai 2007)

@duncan.blues: Hmmm... Über Geschmack kann man ja streiten, aber ich finde, die Optik gehört definitiv nicht zu den starken Seiten von Schutzblechen. Außerdem wackeln und schlabbern die Dinger am Rad rum, besonders, wenn sie richtig mit Schlamm vollgepackt sind. Ich benutze sie eigentlich nur wenn's (im Winter) richtig regnet, damit mir das Wasser nicht immer in die Kimme läuft  

@sören: War Klasse! Sonne vom Feinsten, der Kurs ein schöner Wechsel von Schotter (+ bisschen Asphalt) und Schlamm. Dazu zwei (durch das Gewitter am Vortag) kernige Bachdurchfahrten und ein kurzer, schmerzhafter Schlussanstieg (5x). 
Und das Wichtigste: Trotz immer noch unbestreitbarer Konditions- und Gewichtsprobleme alle Ziele erreicht.  

Ich weiß, gleich kommt Carsten wieder mit seiner "alt und fett-Nummer, aber:

Die Veranstaltungen der Challenge 4 MTB sind echt schön!!! Sehr familiär, kein Leistungsfetischismus, gute Stimmung, nette Leute. Die nächste Veranstaltung, an der ich teilnehmen kann ist am 15.07. der *Jedermann-* Downhill in Merxhausen (Solling). Ich werd da am Samstag (Trainingsläufe) und Sonntag (Wertungsläufe) mit der ganzen Family zelten, biken, Bier trinken und Spaß haben. Wär bestimmt extrem lustig, wenn der ein oder andere von euch sich auch motivieren könnte...

*Gebt euch 'n Ruck !!!*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Mai 2007)

@exto :Glückwunsch. Gar nicht schlecht die Zeit, und das bei dem [email protected] die hier lesen/schreiben. Habe im Urlaub gelesen, dass am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass einem Mountainbiker der Wagen geklaut wurde.Er wurde von 3 Wanderern angehalten. Danach fehlten Schlüssel, Papiere und der Wagen.Ist einer von euch der gea....te ?Ey-das geht ja gar nicht, wenn man nicht mal einem Wanderer im Deister trauen kann !Also wachsam sein, wenn die das einmal geschaft haben, versuchen die es sicher wieder und informieren sich ggf. sogar hier über Treffpunkte ?!?? Was nun ? Nicht grüßen/anhalten und besser "seeehr" schnell dran vorbeifahren ?? ;-))Mein BeileidRoudy


----------



## duncan.blues (30. Mai 2007)

exto> Stimmt schon, aber optisch sind die von SKS eigentlich recht akzeptabel und vor allem sind sie ratz fatz ab wenn keine Schlammschlacht droht. Ich habe bislang vorne das kleine Mud-X Board unterm Unterrohr, das fällt kaum auf, reduziert aber trotzdem die Menge Matsch und Kroppzeugs die einem von unten gegen Leib und Gemächt schmoddert. Hilft nur leider nicht gegen den Matsch von der Rad-Oberseite den einem der Fahrtwind wieder ins Gesicht wirft. Habe nix gegen etwas Matsch an den Beinen, Armen oder Brust aber im Mund und Augen habe ich's nicht so gerne.
Man könnte natürlich auch auf Integralhelm mit Voll-Visier und Scheibenwischer umsteigen 

roudy> Das ist echt fies, aber normalerweise sollte man seine Autoschlüssel und Papiere nicht so tragen dass sie einem so einfach unbemerkt entwendet werden können (zudem noch beides auf einmal oder lagen die Papiere im Auto?). Muß man echt drauf achten einen gewissen körperlichen Mindestabstand zu halten.
Vermutlich sind die dem Opfer heimlich von hinten an den Rucksack gegangen während er vorne von einem anderen abgelenkt wurde. Hinten hat man leider keine Augen. Da hilft nur extra Wachsamkeit, besser noch zu Mehreren unterwegs sein (mehrere lassen sich schlechter ablenken). Ansonsten möglichst wenig wertvolles mit sich rumschleppen und das restliche tief im Rucksack vergraben. Auf ne Biketour nehme ich keine großen Geldbeträge (max für'n Snack und was zu trinken) und keine Kreditkarten oder sowas mit, ist eh alles Zusatzgewicht, muß ja den Extra-Ballast der Schutzbleche wieder ausgleichen


----------



## schappi (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Roudy,

jemand von uns kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein wir kommen doch alle mit dem Bike ausser: Exto!!! aber der kann es auch nicht gewesen sein, da würden die höchtens noch aus Mitleid einen 50er aufs Armaturenbrett kleben um den Wert des Autos zu verdoppeln.
Gruß
Schappi




P.S.: Exto werd dein Auto hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen, aber du behauptest ja immer, daß dein Bike 4x mehr wert ist als dein Auto, du musst sowieso noch einen Ausgeben, weil du Post Nr. 1000 hast!


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2007)

Was dir alles so auffällt... 

Sieht nach ner Lage Bier demnächst am Annaturm aus...

Was mein Auto angeht: Es fährt und es regnet nich rein. Und es eignet sich als Träger für nen Bike-Träger. Das reicht erstens und ist zweitens etwas, was ich bisher nicht von jedem meiner Autos sagen konnte.
Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir nächstes Jahr was neues zu gönnen. Im Moment ist das hier mein Favorit:

http://shop.strato.de/WebRoot/Store4/Shops/61126790/Products/4021/ZL_0020_bike_0020_Gali_0020_Rohloff_0020_2007.jpg

Oooops


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Mai 2007)

@Exto
bist du jetzt vom Racefieber gepackt oder ist dir das Enduro zu soft? Nich das du nachher noch Rücken kriegst. 

Nach der letzten Tour hab ich ne Stunde später beim Hinhocken nen tierischen Krampf in beiden hinteren Oberschenkelmuskeln bekommen und wie n Maikäfer am Boden gelegen. Wie kann man dem vorbeugen? Magnesiumpille in die Trinkblase? Affenschnitzel vor, nach oder während der Belastung? Streching nach der Tour? Mit Muskelnkater oder Wadenkrämpfen hatte ich dagegen noch nie Probleme.


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Homer,

Nee, die fette Else is schon klasse!!! Nur: Ohne Hardtail geht gar nix. Im Moment fahr ich mit dem Cannondale auf der Straße und wenn ich Lust auf Speed im Wald habe. Da mich aber - nach Jahren der fast-Abstinenz - das Bike-Fieber wieder so richtig gepackt hat, hab ich halt lauter Flausen im Kopf. Da ist dann kein Platz für'n neues Auto.

Für das Cannondale schwebt mit ein Umbau zu nem schönen Single-Speeder vor. Das hat sich nach 16 Jahren nen ruhigeren Lebensabend verdient. Auf der Suche nach nem Ersatz-Marathon-Race-Bike bin ich halt über das Zonenschein gestolpert. Seeehr geiles Teil !!! (Rahmenkit 999,-)

Na ja, nächsten Januar/Februar erst Mal 4 Wochen Thailand (hab ich meiner Süßen versprochen) und dann Kassensturz. Mal seh'n, als Sozialpädagoge isses ja monetär nich so rosig, wie z.B. als Handwerksmeister...


----------



## duncan.blues (30. Mai 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Nach der letzten Tour hab ich ne Stunde später beim Hinhocken nen tierischen Krampf in beiden hinteren Oberschenkelmuskeln bekommen und wie n Maikäfer am Boden gelegen. Wie kann man dem vorbeugen?



Magnesiumpille lieber n Tag oder (bzw und) zwei VOR der Tour, so schnell wirkt das Zeug nicht (eigene Erfahrung). Gibt auch niedrig dosiertes Aspirin zur Blutverdünnung (in erster Hinsicht zur Thromboseverhütung z.B. vor langen Flugstrecken in der Sardinen-Klasse). Könnte man natürlich schon als Doping auffassen 
Ansonsten während der Tour und auch danach ordentlich trinken. (Gilt natürlich auch schon für den Alltag. Der Otto-Normalbürger trinkt allgemein zu wenig)
Ich hatte leider zeitweise mit Krämpfen mehr zu tun als mir lieb war, inzwischen geht's aber wieder besser.


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2007)

moin, moin ... ist eigentlich schon was für das wochenende geplant (schappi/slaine/homer/roudy und co) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte Lust!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust!
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
hallo schappi, und an welchem tag hättest du die größte lust ) ??


----------



## Wasserträger (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo hoerman2201,

wenn Ihr am Sonntag eine Tour plant dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Für mich wäre der Treffpunkt Waldkater ideal und die Uhrzeit so gegen 14:00 Uhr. Wir können uns aber auch gerne wo anders Treffen oder zu einer anderen Uhrzeit.

Vielleicht meldest Du dich mal ob Sonntag was gehet oder nicht. Bis denn und Grüßle
Stefan ;-)


----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sören,
Sonntag 11:30 an der Wöltjebuche.
Vieleicht melden sich ja die Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker mal mit Ihrer Westdeisterrunde. Dann könnten wir das auch Samstag machen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Danke Duncan, ich werd mal versuchen, mehr zu trinken.

@exto
ich hab mal die Termine für ie Jedermannrennen durchgesehen. In Springe war ja ursprünglich auch mal ein CC Race geplant und abgesagt . der Marathon in Pyrmont am 1.9. wäre durchaus machbar. Vielleicht auch schon der DH in Merxhausen. Training tut Not (Siehe Krampfprobleme).
Vielleicht fällt mir in Willingen am WE ja noch das richtige Renngerät in den Schoß *träum träum*


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2007)

hallo schappi , sonntag 11.30 uhr hört sich gut an .............................................................................................................................  @ homer ,exto, schappi, slaine, roudy und co : was haltet ihr denn von der idee, alle am marathon in pyrmont teilzunehmen, und ne mannschaft (deisterbiker o.ä.) zu melden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duncan.blues (31. Mai 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Danke Duncan, ich werd mal versuchen, mehr zu trinken.



Jetzt aber nicht gleich im Biergarten die Kante geben, so war das nicht gemeint! 

(Gestern hatte ich selber das Problem. Dachte so'n Dreiviertelliter in der Trinkblase würde reichen für die kleine "gemütliche Feierabend-Tour" die mein Kollege hier veranstaltet hat. Die Definitionen von "gemütlich" gehen aber anscheinend etwas auseinander. Nach etwa 20km hatte ich "Trappatoni Flasche leer")


----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi , sonntag 11.30 uhr hört sich gut an .............................................................................................................................  @ homer ,exto, schappi, slaine, roudy und co : was haltet ihr denn von der idee, alle am marathon in pyrmont teilzunehmen, und ne mannschaft (deisterbiker o.ä.) zu melden ?



Hallo Sören,

Marathon: Da muss ich mal meine Frau zitieren:"dafür bin ich zu alt und zu fett" Ich habe keine Lust mir über die Zunge zu fahren, das tut nämlich weh!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (31. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi , sonntag 11.30 uhr hört sich gut an .............................................................................................................................  @ homer ,exto, schappi, slaine, roudy und co : was haltet ihr denn von der idee, alle am marathon in pyrmont teilzunehmen, und ne mannschaft (deisterbiker o.ä.) zu melden ?



Hi, ich finde die Idee sehr gut! wäre dabei.
schappi du musst aber zumindest als techniker mitkommen.

ach und sonntag 11:30 ist auch eine gute Idee


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2007)

techniker ?  wie wär's als boxenluder *duckundweg/grins*


----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2007)

NEEE, nachher willst du mich noch mit aufs zimmer nehmen.
Ich habe mal geschaut:
http://www.briese-at-sports.de/html/mtb-marathon.html

Ich könnte in der SeniorenII (älter geht nicht ) starten Hätte ich da eine Chance auf der 44km Runde? Und muss ich da Tuntenschläuche anziehen um Mitzufahren, oder kann man auch in Baggies fahren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2007)

na hör mal schappi , in der formel 1 laufen die luder auch hauteng durch die gegend *grins* ... aber wenn ich's mir genauer überlege, denke ich auch, daß dir die baggies echt besser stehen ))


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2007)

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Jobs, das ihr ständig ins Forum tippen könnt ???
Sind wir Schönwetterbiker die einzigsten die "richtig" arbeiten müssen  ??





schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> Sonntag 11:30 an der Wöltjebuche.
> Vieleicht melden sich ja die Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker mal mit Ihrer Westdeisterrunde. Dann könnten wir das auch Samstag machen
> Gruß
> Schappi



Also, den Plan hatte ich auch schon, *aber:* Tom (Barbie SHG) hat mal wieder   technische Probleme. Gabel ist eingeschickt   

Da wir am Samstag nach Willingen wollen, da laufen richtig Boxenluder rum  ,können wir das für dieses WE wohl knicken.

Wir haben die West-Tour noch einmal um ein paar nette Trails erweitern können  Event. könnt ihr ja alle am drauf folgenden WE.

Sonntag ginge event. noch was, aber da muss ich erst einen Antrag bei meiner Tochter stellen (Tom du auch) : Tag der offenen Tür im Reiterhof der Mädels  

Mal sehn ob sich was dreht...

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## slaine (31. Mai 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sonntag ginge event. noch was, aber da muss ich erst einen Antrag bei meiner Tochter stellen (Tom du auch) : Tag der offenen Tür im Reiterhof der Mädels



  mein Beileid, sowas kenne ich noch von Ex-Freundinnen


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> mein Beileid, sowas kenne ich noch von Ex-Freundinnen



danke, nur das ich mich nicht von meiner Tochter trennen will   
aber Bestechung hat schon immer funktioniert und ausserdem habe ich doch wieder ne starke Allergie gegen Pferdehaare


----------



## exto (31. Mai 2007)

Am 1.9. bin ich in Briancon. Zum Biken  

Außerdem habt ihr euch da eines der härteren Events ausgesucht. Wie wär's mit den 3 Stunden von Detmold (18.08.). Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei...

Und Schappi: 1. Ich hab dabei schon ältere und fettere Menschen gesehen...
2. Du kannst auf jeden Fall in Baggies fahren, obwohl, hauteng is schon irgendwie sexy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Am 1.9. bin ich in Briancon. Zum Biken
> 
> 2. Du kannst auf jeden Fall in Baggies fahren, obwohl, hauteng is schon irgendwie sexy...



Nene,nachher will mich dann noch einer pötern.

Haben die in Detmold auch eine SeniorenII für die Greise?
Gruß
Schappi

Dirk, 
wie ist das nun mit Sonntag? Bekommt Ihr Ausgang oder nicht?
Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, daß euch eure Frauen den Umgang mit uns verboten haben (nachdem Tom von seiner letzten Tour mit mir und Nico so lädiert zurückgekommen ist)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2007)

> Da wir am Samstag nach Willingen wollen, da laufen richtig Boxenluder rum  ,können wir das für dieses WE wohl knicken.



Hallo Dirk,
Ich fahre mit Daniel auch am Samstag nach Willingen, wann wollt ihr los? nehmt ihr eure Hirsche mit? Ich hab schon im April ne Unterkunft gebucht und bleibe bis Sonntag


----------



## exto (31. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Nene,nachher will mich dann noch einer pötern.
> 
> Haben die in Detmold auch eine SeniorenII für die Greise?



Die Klasseneinteilung ist immer gleich. Bei den Marathons starten sowieso immer alle zusammen (bis auf die U17 und jünger).
Nur bei CC werden mehrere Rennläufe gefahren, in denen 1-3 Klassen zusammen fahren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi , sonntag 11.30 uhr hört sich gut an .............................................................................................................................  @ homer ,exto, schappi, slaine, roudy und co : was haltet ihr denn von der idee, alle am marathon in pyrmont teilzunehmen, und ne mannschaft (deisterbiker o.ä.) zu melden ?



Sonntag setze ich aus. Besuch und Abends Grönemeyer in der AWD Arena.
ggf. drehe ich Samstag spontan eine Runde.

Beim Rennteam bin ich dabei 
Zum Warmfahren werde ich am 07-07-07 in Neuhaus/Solling und am 18-08-07 in Detmold auftauchen.
Pyrmont folgt dann und zum Schluss 2x CTF (Engteraner Wadenkneifer-Osnabrücker Land und Harenberg-Deister CTF)

So long
Roudy


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Dirk,
> wie ist das nun mit Sonntag? Bekommt Ihr Ausgang oder nicht?
> Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, daß euch eure Frauen den Umgang mit uns verboten haben (nachdem Tom von seiner letzten Tour mit mir und Nico so lädiert zurückgekommen ist)



ja da sollte Tom mal drauf antworten: traut sich wohl nicht ))
Aber er bekommt seine Gabel wohl nicht bis Sonntag wieder, und ich hab am Sonntag auch nicht so viel Zeit, da ich morgen übernachten darf und wenn ich am Samstag um 9 Uhr nach Hause komme,gleich wieder durchstarte nach Willingen. Alles klar??? 

@homer_simplon: wir fahren ohne Hirsche, wir wollen nur Häschen gucken. Und die haben bestimmt Angst vorm grossen Hirsch   
Fahren abends nach dem Finale zurück. 
Wir können uns aber bestimmt irgendwo mal treffen.
Ich schick Dir mal per PM meine Handy-Nr. da ich nur kurz morgen online bin.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo hoerman2201,
> 
> wenn Ihr am Sonntag eine Tour plant dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Für mich wäre der Treffpunkt Waldkater ideal und die Uhrzeit so gegen 14:00 Uhr. Wir können uns aber auch gerne wo anders Treffen oder zu einer anderen Uhrzeit.
> 
> ...


 
 hallo wasserträger ... , wollen uns am sonntag mit schappi und co. um 11.30 uhr an der wöltjebuche treffen. gruß sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi , sonntag 11.30 uhr hört sich gut an .............................................................................................................................  @ homer ,exto, schappi, slaine, roudy und co : was haltet ihr denn von der idee, alle am marathon in pyrmont teilzunehmen, und ne mannschaft (deisterbiker o.ä.) zu melden ?



Ich stelle mich gern als Mannschaftsbremklotz zur Verfügung . Wenn ich mitfahre kann sich jeder sicher sein, sein Minimalziel nicht letzter zu werden, auch zu erreichen


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. Juni 2007)

Zitat von Schappi: Dirk, 
wie ist das nun mit Sonntag? Bekommt Ihr Ausgang oder nicht?
Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, daß euch eure Frauen den Umgang mit uns verboten haben (nachdem Tom von seiner letzten Tour mit mir und Nico so lädiert zurückgekommen ist)[/QUOTE]

Hallo Schappi,
meine beiden Mädels haben sich schon dran gewöhnt, dass der "Alte" mal wieder über den Lenker geflogen ist. 
Ich muss dieses Weekend leider (mal wieder) passen. Mein Bike ist in der Werkstatt. Ich hatte immer so ein Klackern in der Gabel (Pike 409). Da die in der Werkstatt die Fehlerquelle nicht finden konnten und das Rad erst etwas älter als 6 Monate ist, wurde die Gabel eingeschickt (an Fa.Hartje). Habe gerde erfahren, dass es bis mindestens Mitte nächste Woche dauert    
Jetzt habe ich gerade mein altes Scott Hardtail wieder fit gemacht.  
Mit den V-Brakes und dem schmalen Lenker will ich es nicht übertreiben.
Schade, schade, schade
Also dann: Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## slaine (2. Juni 2007)

Hi, bin morgen leider auch nicht dabei - Familienausflug nach Willingen/Wheels of Speed. Viel Spass Euch, Wetter soll ja gut zu werden und trocken genug ist es auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2007)

@ schappi -  bei uns bleibt´s aber beim treffpunkt wöltjebuche um 11.30 h , oder ? 
also ich will morgen auf alle fälle so 2-3h biken 

viele grüße 

sören


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Hi, bin morgen leider auch nicht dabei - Familienausflug nach Willingen/Wheels of Speed. Viel Spass Euch, Wetter soll ja gut zu werden und trocken genug ist es auch wieder.



Wir sind gerade aus Willingen zurück. War wieder mal nett. Wetter war auch besser als hier, allerdings hat es um 20 Uhr auch angefangen zu nieseln.
Das war ne gute 4xCross Deutsche Meisterschaft. Homer S. und Sohn haben wir auch getroffen.

Wir werden morgen nicht mit euch starten :-(

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Wir sind grad zurück aus Willingen und haben da mal so richtig fette Bikeaction erlebt. 4x und DH Training am Samstag war schon richtig gut und Sonntag wurds noch besser. Morgens haben wir uns erstmal ein paar schicke Enduros geliehen, und sind damit 2 mal die Freeridestrecke runter gefahren    Beim Uphill auf den Ettelsberg haben wir noch die Pace für die Marathonrenner gemacht. Die haben gut gestaunt, daß sich 2 ohne Nummer und mit so fetten Boliden den Berg hochquälen. Die Steigung und Länge der Stecke ist ungefähr wie beim Uphill parallel zum Grabweg. Der Freeridetrail ist völlig faszinierend, die ganze Strecke mit Doubles und Tables und supergeilen Anliegern gespickt, zwischendrin ein paar Hühnerleitern die aber alle als Option zu fahren sind. Keine Steine oder Wurzeln, die bei feuchtem Wetter zu Verhängniss werden, einfach nur Spass auf ca. 2,5 km und 300 HM.  Wem das zu langweilig ist, der darf auch die Worldcup DH Strecke fahren    . Das Fahren ist kostenlos, nur der Lift kostet Kohle, aber wir wollen ja auch ein bissl was schwitzen  . Das war auf jeden Fall richtig genial, da müssen wir alle mal hin.


----------



## schappi (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Andi,
ich war heute mit Sören unterwegs:
1x Grabweg
2x Tannenadeltrail
1x Frankweg,
mit den nassen Wurzeln muss ich dir rechtgeben. Direkt am Ende des Grabwegs ist eine Wurzel die unter 45 grad über den Trail geht und heute bei Nieselregen war ich so schnell am Boden ich wusste garnicht was passiert war.
Wie fährt sich das Scott Ransom? gib mal einen ersten Eindruck
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Enok (3. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Haben die in Detmold auch eine SeniorenII für die Greise?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Schappi,

bei den 3 Stunden von Detmold gibt es auch eine Senioren II Wertung. Ab morgen steht die genaue Ausschreibung auf unserer Homepage (www.bike-sport-lippe.de).


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das Scott Ransom? gib mal einen ersten Eindruck



Hallo Schappi,
Das Scott fährt sich absolut klasse und ist eher auf Wegen die nach untern führen zuhause. Hochkurbeln geht aber auch, nur die Gabel will dann gerne steigen und der Lenker ist ziemlich nahe am Körper. Man müsste mit variablem Oberrohr erfinden. Bergab ist der 3 stufige Hinterbau (vom Lenker aus zu bedienen) ein Traum. Fahrer die nicht so hasenfüßig sind wie ich holen sicher noch viel mehr raus.

in meinem Fotoalbum sind noch ne Menge Bilder vom DH Profirennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2007)

nein schappi ...  denk nicht mal im traum dran, dir ein scott zu holen


----------



## Enok (3. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Außerdem habt ihr euch da eines der härteren Events ausgesucht. Wie wär's mit den 3 Stunden von Detmold (18.08.). Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei...



Hallo Exter,

aufgrund einer Terminüberschneidung mit einer anderen Veranstaltung in Detmold haben wir die 3 Stunden von Detmold eine Woche vorverlegt. Der neue Termin ist der 11.08.07. Alles weitere zum Rennen auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## Scottfreak (3. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nein schappi ...  denk nicht mal im traum dran, dir ein scott zu holen




warum das denn nicht?


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2007)

Enok schrieb:


> Hallo Exter,
> 
> aufgrund einer Terminüberschneidung mit einer anderen Veranstaltung in Detmold haben wir die 3 Stunden von Detmold eine Woche vorverlegt. Der neue Termin ist der 11.08.07. Alles weitere zum Rennen auf unserer Homepage.



Na super  

Solche Terminfummeleien liebt der gemeine, wochenendarbeitende Sozialpädagoge. Wenn ich jetzt nicht nen weichherzigen Kollegen finde, is finis mit der Challenge-Wertung nach dem neuen Reglement...


----------



## slaine (4. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wir sind grad zurück aus Willingen und haben da mal so richtig fette Bikeaction erlebt. 4x und DH Training am Samstag war schon richtig gut und Sonntag wurds noch besser. Morgens haben wir uns erstmal ein paar schicke Enduros geliehen, und sind damit 2 mal die Freeridestrecke runter gefahren    Beim Uphill auf den Ettelsberg haben wir noch die Pace für die Marathonrenner gemacht. Die haben gut gestaunt, daß sich 2 ohne Nummer und mit so fetten Boliden den Berg hochquälen. Die Steigung und Länge der Stecke ist ungefähr wie beim Uphill parallel zum Grabweg. Der Freeridetrail ist völlig faszinierend, die ganze Strecke mit Doubles und Tables und supergeilen Anliegern gespickt, zwischendrin ein paar Hühnerleitern die aber alle als Option zu fahren sind. Keine Steine oder Wurzeln, die bei feuchtem Wetter zu Verhängniss werden, einfach nur Spass auf ca. 2,5 km und 300 HM.  Wem das zu langweilig ist, der darf auch die Worldcup DH Strecke fahren    . Das Fahren ist kostenlos, nur der Lift kostet Kohle, aber wir wollen ja auch ein bissl was schwitzen  . Das war auf jeden Fall richtig genial, da müssen wir alle mal hin.



Jawoll! Bin auch froh, dass ich Sonntag spontan noch hin bin, war auf jedenfall richtig klasse.
Sehr cool auch die Kollegen vom Specialized-Stand: Weil ich etwas länger auf das sx trail zum testen warten musste, haben sie mir gleich erst mal einen Satz neue 2,3" Chunder mit auf den Weg gegeben   das nenn ich Kundenbindung


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juni 2007)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> warum das denn nicht?



Sören wurde als Kind von einem wildgewordenem Scott abgeworfen


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2007)

Ja und ausserdem ist ihm am Sonntag ein Annaturmposer mit einem Scott Genius über den Fuss gefahren.
Das warst doch nicht du Scottfreak?
Um ihn zu beruhigen musste ich ihm auf der Rückfahrt hoch und heilig versprechen mir nie ein Scott zu kaufen. Ich werde jetzt das Cube Fritzz in betracht ziehen. Aber das ist für dieses Jahr schon ausverkauft!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juni 2007)

Für alle die die nicht dabei waren: guckst du hier...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYnc4d8caj4


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2007)

Enok schrieb:


> Hallo Exter,
> 
> aufgrund einer Terminüberschneidung mit einer anderen Veranstaltung in Detmold haben wir die 3 Stunden von Detmold eine Woche vorverlegt. Der neue Termin ist der 11.08.07. Alles weitere zum Rennen auf unserer Homepage.


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhh   
Ganz toll !
Ich habe meinen Sommerurlaub extra so geplant, dass ich vor dem Rennen 7 Tage trainieren kann und dann aus dem "Trainingslager" direkt anreisen wollte.

Danke und STORNO Detmold


----------



## Scottfreak (4. Juni 2007)

hehe, ne du, posen tue ich nicht und am we war ich auch nicht aufm deister ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (5. Juni 2007)

So viele neue Infos...Detmold ist verschoben...
das wird meine Familie auch nicht freuen.
Super Bilder aus Willingen, danke!
Und exto kauft sich ein Zonenschein?!
Das Ding sieht heiß aus.
Gratulation für den guten Geschmack...aber weiß ist so empfindlich!
Die Farbe kann man sich ja aussuchen: http://www.zonenschein.de/Neue_Dateien/katalog-2007.pdf

Fährt jemand am Freitag nach Winterberg zum Oldie-Freeride-Treffen?
Wetter soll heiß und feucht werden. Ich würde gerne, bin aber ohne Auto und suche eine MFG... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265697&page=21


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
dieses Video zeigt Bilder der kompletten Freeridestrecke in Willingen. Das Ding ist ein wahres Flowwunder. Das macht Appetit......
http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MzI4NjE0fDEy


----------



## schappi (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Homer,
wie siehts Sonntag aus?
Oder fährts du jetzt so ordinäre Trails wie den Grabweg nicht mehr?
Hallo Sören,
was ist mit dir du bist so still geworden schmerzt der Fuss noch?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juni 2007)

[



hallo homer, da war ich auch 
willingen 2006


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> wie siehts Sonntag aus?
> Oder fährts du jetzt so ordinäre Trails wie den Grabweg nicht mehr?
> Hallo Sören,
> ...



hallo schappi, 
danke der nachfrage, alles bestens , aber wehe ich erwische den annaturmposer nochmal .  und bezgl. des fritzz nehm ich dich beim wort. 
gibt´s das eigentlich auch mit airbag und stützrädern  ?

für´s wochenende steh ich leider nicht zur verfügung. muß auch mal ohne mich gehen. 
samstag hat meine tochter geburtstag, und sonntag muß ich punkte machen ( schappi kennt das ja zur genüge ). meine madame möchte auf ein reitturnier und papa darf kinder hüten  . 
könnte wenn erst ab 15.00 uhr am sonntag. 
samstag nachmittag wäre vllt. auch eine option, da wir die familie morgens abfrühstücken. aber auch nur, wenn was mit den schaumburgern geplant sein sollte. 
bis balde im walde

sören


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> wie siehts Sonntag aus?
> Oder fährts du jetzt so ordinäre Trails wie den Grabweg nicht mehr?
> Hallo Sören,
> ...



So wie es momentan aussieht, bin ich auch dabei.
War heute im Wald. Bredenbeck, Taternpfahl, Köllnischfeld und zurück.
Bin mitten in einen Regenschauer gekommen.
*Schön war das nicht !
Der Fahrtwind hat mir den Modder immer schön ins Gesicht geblasen.

Pech...Bis Sonntag
*


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Juni 2007)

Die Schamburger warten noch auf ihre Federgabel   

Wenn sie noch rechtzeitig kommt, könnten wir Samstag was machen.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Die Schamburger warten noch auf ihre Federgabel
> 
> Wenn sie noch rechtzeitig kommt, könnten wir Samstag was machen.
> 
> ...


 
na dann kann man ja nur daumen drücken, und hoffen das die gabel pünktlich eintrifft. lasst mal hören, wann ihr am samstag was machen wollt.gruß sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Juni 2007)

Ich bin am Samstag auf nem 40sten Geburtstag und es könnte etwas feucht werden  Wenn ich mich Sonntag auf meinem Rad halten kann, bin ich dabei, wenns sein muss auch aufm Grabweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (6. Juni 2007)

wie wäre es Samstag vormittag? Da ist es vielleicht auch noch halbwegs trocken, soll ja Sa & So wieder regnen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> wie wäre es Samstag vormittag? Da ist es vielleicht auch noch halbwegs trocken, soll ja Sa & So wieder regnen



Samstag vormittag wäre auch in Ordnung, dann brauch ich mir abends keine Gedanken über den Tag danach machen    :kotz:


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2007)

wann soll´s denn am samstag losgehen ?


----------



## slaine (7. Juni 2007)

11 Uhr Laube?


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2007)

so spät ? du sagtest doch früh ?nein scherz. also ich wär dabei


----------



## slaine (7. Juni 2007)

dachte du musst erst familie abfrühstücken  
10:00 wäre auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> dachte du musst erst familie abfrühstücken
> 10:00 wäre auch gut


 
ab 07.00 uhr ist bei uns die nacht vorbei *grins* habe die freigabe für samstag vormittag bekommen. also sag nen termin, und ich bin da


----------



## slaine (7. Juni 2007)

sähr gutt, dann also
*Samstag 10 Uhr Laube*


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> sähr gutt, dann also
> *Samstag 10 Uhr Laube*


 
kommst du direkt von nem gig , das du so früh kannst ? .. was ist mit den anderen verdächtigten , schappi, homer und co , seid ihr auch dabei ?


----------



## slaine (7. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kommst du direkt von nem gig , das du so früh kannst ? .. was ist mit den anderen verdächtigten , schappi, homer und co , seid ihr auch dabei ?



lol ne zum glück nicht, aber ich will nachmittags noch nach paderborn - zum Radfahren


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juni 2007)

Schade,bei mir geht Samstag gar nicht.Bei ausreichendem Wetter werde ich dann wohl Sonntag ab ca. 10 Uhr unterwegs sein. Vielleicht mal wieder mit dem Hardtail und einfach Km und Hm machen. So als Vorbereitung für Bad Pyrmont und Neuhaus


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2007)

hallo roudy, was macht deine rahmensuche , schon fündig geworden ?


----------



## schappi (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo
 Bei mir ist die Terminsituation für das Wochenende noch nicht klar.
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag hier bin
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> sähr gutt, dann also
> *Samstag 10 Uhr Laube*



ich auch, ich auch


----------



## Barbie SHG (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ost - Deisterbiker,
ich habe gerade erfahren, dass meine reparierte Federgabel Morgen in der Werkstatt ankommt. Wenns nicht mit dem Teufel zugeht  könnten wir am Samstag die schon lange von Downhillfaller und mir geplante *Westdeisterrunde *mit Abschlußpils in der Moorhütte in Angriff nehmen. Vermutlich sind wir wieder zu spät, da ihr euch ja schon im Ostdeister verabredet habt.  
Wir haben ne nette Tour mit viel Spaßfaktor zusammengestellt. So was Geiles wie den Grabweg können wir natürlich nicht bieten. Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja mal Bock was anderes zu fahren.  
Wir würden am Samstag vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz starten, zeitlich würden wir uns nach euch richten.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt, schicken wir euch noch ne Wegbeschreibung. Der Parkplatz ist optimal zu erreichen.
Wenns nicht klappt wirds halt mal wieder verschoben 
Bis denne
Gruß vom Gabelmann


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Juni 2007)

Hi Gabelmann!

bin dabei  

Gruß
Downhillfaller


P.S hab mir vorhin nach der Tour ne Zecke aus der Haarpracht geschüttelt  
Muss mich gleich mal einer Kpl.-Untersuchung unterziehen (lassen   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo roudy, was macht deine rahmensuche , schon fündig geworden ?



Lasse ich ganz entspannt nebenher laufen.
Schaue also immer mal wieder bei Ebay rein.
Hätte zudem auch grade weder Zeit noch Platz zu basteln.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Ost - Deisterbiker,
> ich habe gerade erfahren, dass meine reparierte Federgabel Morgen in der Werkstatt ankommt. Wenns nicht mit dem Teufel zugeht  könnten wir am Samstag die schon lange von Downhillfaller und mir geplante *Westdeisterrunde *mit Abschlußpils in der Moorhütte in Angriff nehmen. Vermutlich sind wir wieder zu spät, da ihr euch ja schon im Ostdeister verabredet habt.
> Wir haben ne nette Tour mit viel Spaßfaktor zusammengestellt. So was Geiles wie den Grabweg können wir natürlich nicht bieten. Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja mal Bock was anderes zu fahren.
> Wir würden am Samstag vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz starten, zeitlich würden wir uns nach euch richten.
> ...



hallo barbie shg, 
möchte den anderen nicht vorgreifen , aber ... ist vllt. ein bißchen zu spät.
gerade schappi wollte ja unbedingt dabei sein, und vllt. der ein oder andere auch. 
also wenn´s nach mir ginge, würde ich das gerne verschieben , da ich dieses we nicht ganz so viel zeit habe, und auch gerne dabei wäre.

v.g. sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2007)

hallo jungs, was ist denn nun ?  muß so langsam mein wochenende planen. bleibt es bei 10.00 uhr laube oder soll die andere seite des deisters unsicher gemacht werden. ich wäre ja in anbetracht der kürze der zeit für laube ;-).v.g. sören


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs, was ist denn nun ?  muß so langsam mein wochenende planen. bleibt es bei 10.00 uhr laube oder soll die andere seite des deisters unsicher gemacht werden. ich wäre ja in anbetracht der kürze der zeit für laube ;-).v.g. sören



Ja Jungs, was ist denn nun ??? 
Gabelmann: wie siehts aus???  Bike fertisch???
Alles hängst von dir ab   

Ich weiß nur, das die Westtour teilweise bald zugewachsen ist, und wir nicht mehr alles fahren können. 
Wir sollten aber so 2,5-3 Std. und so 800-900 Hm einplanen.
Bestes Wetter morgen. Jungs, gebt euch nen Ruck.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## slaine (8. Juni 2007)

Wollt ihr Westdeisterfahrer nicht morgen zur Laube kommen?  ich mein ich will die "Westtour" will ich auch gern mal mitfahren, ist aber jetzt etwas kurzfristig für Kollegen, die nicht so oft ins Forum schauen
edit: dirk hab das grad erst gelesen, will mich jetzt auch net querstellen, können Homer und schappi auch mal anbimmeln


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Wollt ihr Westdeisterfahrer nicht morgen zur Laube kommen?  ich mein ich will die "Westtour" will ich auch gern mal mitfahren, ist aber jetzt etwas kurzfristig für Kollegen, die nicht so oft ins Forum schauen
> edit: dirk hab das grad erst gelesen, will mich jetzt auch net querstellen, können Homer und schappi auch mal anbimmeln



ich bin für alle Schandtaten bereit und könnte auch an der Kreuzbuche auf euch treffen


----------



## slaine (8. Juni 2007)

sorry wollen jetzt nach demokratischer Abstimmung doch an unserer konservativen Laube um 10 Uhr festhalten, wir sind enfach zu unflexibel, ihr habt uns so überrumpelt


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker,

Ich hatte mich so auf die Westdeistertour mi euch gefreut.
Aber ich kann nicht (24h Rennen Nürburgring) können wir das ein andres Mal machen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,
gute Nachricht, die Gabel ist da  , ich hole meinen Bock  gleich ab.

Von mir aus kann die Westdeistertour am Sa. starten.  

Aber ich merke, ihr seid euch noch nicht einig.  

Anzumerken ist: Das die Tour (wie Downhillfaller schon erkannt hat ) bald teilweise zugewachsen ist.

Schade das Schappi nicht kann . Der hat uns ja erst dazu angeregt mal was zusammenzubasteln.

Gruß vom nun wieder
glücklichen Gabelmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2007)

Wir können das ja nächsten Samstg noch einmal fahren!
Dann bin ich dabei
Schappi
Ich muss doch mit meinen neuen Bremsen, Pedalen und Griffen posen!


----------



## slaine (8. Juni 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann die Westdeistertour am Sa. starten.
> 
> Aber ich merke, ihr seid euch noch nicht einig.



Doch, wir sind uns schon einig, sorry. Wollen morgen wie geplant 10 Uhr an der Laube starten. Kommt doch auch dahin? Ohne unseren Techniker Schappi können wir die Westdeisterrunde nicht antreten


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich muss doch mit meinen neuen Bremsen, Pedalen und Griffen posen!


 
wann kommen denn die stützräder und der airbag ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2007)

@slaine
lass uns dann morgen um 9:30 am Parkplatz Sportplatz Bredenbeck treffen


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2007)

hallo homer, 
wo kommt ihr denn dann lang ?
frag nur , ob wir nicht gleich mit dem grenzweg beginnen wollen. würde dann nämlich zur wöltjebuche kommen, oder halt wie abgemacht zur laube.

v.g. sören


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juni 2007)

ok, dann morgen keine super,geile,flowige,nicht endende Trailrunde   

wir fahren dann wohl in den Harz, werden mal eure letzte Strecke nachfahren   

Viel Spaß auf Grabweg usw.

Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo homer,
> wo kommt ihr denn dann lang ?
> frag nur , ob wir nicht gleich mit dem grenzweg beginnen wollen. würde dann nämlich zur wöltjebuche kommen, oder halt wie abgemacht zur laube.
> 
> v.g. sören



Wöltjebuche ist ok, Grenzweg auch wir treffen uns dann um 10:00 dort


----------



## slaine (9. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @slaine
> lass uns dann morgen um 9:30 am Parkplatz Sportplatz Bredenbeck treffen



ok bin dann da


----------



## exto (9. Juni 2007)

Ich mach mich auch mal spontan auf die Socken. Hier pennt eh noch alles...

Bis gleich...


----------



## schappi (10. Juni 2007)

hey Leute,
zurück vom Nürburgring (das Hankook Team hat den 4. Platz in der gesammtwertung gemacht (von 230 Startern)
Wie wars gestern?
Nächstes Wochenende Westdeisterrunde?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2007)

hallo schappi, glückwunsch zum 4. platz 
naja mitfahrer waren exto, slaine, homer und sohn und ich. 
getroffen haben wir uns an der wöltjebuche und mit dem grenzweg angefangen. 
hätten wir besser mal gelassen. war noch mächtig feucht und nass, und nach ca. 50 metern hab ich auch schon nen schönen abgang übern lenker gemacht. ich war noch nicht wieder auf dem bike, da lag auch schon unser wiehenbiker exto. 

beim einstieg in den grabweg, haben wir noch über dich gelästert, und schon hatte slaine´s helm eine begegnung mit der heimischen erde. 

danach haben uns homer und sohn richtung schwimmbad verlassen, und der müde exto und ich machten uns auf den weg zum alkoholfreien weizen am annaturm. slaine hatten wir vorgeschickt.

dann nochmal den ladies only und gut war. der ofen brannte mächtig, und irgendwann war die birne auch weichgekocht slaine konnte mal wieder nicht genug bekommen, und ist den nadelwaldtrail nochmal gefahren. 
falls er sich nicht verfahren hat, sollte er es auch wieder heil nach hannover geschafft haben 

hat spaß gemacht und schreit nach wiederholung (ohne sturzfestival )

v.g. 

sören


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2007)

Boah, ich hab heute noch dicke Beine   (und Kreislauf...)

War irgendwie echt nich mein Tag. Ich glaube ich hab's in den letzten 2 Wochen wohl ein bisschen übertrieben. Ich war ja Donnerstag schon platt. Ich konnte nicht mal auf dem Grabweg richtig Druck machen. Hatte irgendwie so wenig Kraft, dass mir 2x bald das Bike unterm A**** weggefallen wär... 
Noch mal danke, Sören, dass du mich wieder hoch auf'n Kammweg gequatscht hast...

Ich fürchte, der Grenzweg hat mich das Vorderrad gekostet. Ich bin zwar noch nicht ernsthaft dabei gewesen, glaube aber irgendwie nicht zu 100%, dass ich die Felge noch mal grade ziehen kann. Na ja, Gabel und Rest haben nix abgekriegt.


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2007)

Noch was:

Würde man jemandem glauben, der erzählt, er habe mitten im Wald einen ca. *80 jahrigen, blinden Jogger* getroffen?

Der Deister ist voller seltsamer Gestalten !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Noch mal danke, Sören, dass du mich wieder hoch auf'n Kammweg gequatscht hast...
> 
> I



is dooooch goor kain themaaah.  hab ich gern gemacht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> Würde man jemandem glauben, der erzählt, er habe mitten im Wald einen ca. *80 jahrigen, blinden Jogger* getroffen?
> 
> Der Deister ist voller seltsamer Gestalten !!!



jau, hab vorhin mit dem hardtail nochmal ne schnelle abendrunde gedreht, und bin auch an der wöltjebuche und laube vorbeigekommen. musste auch an den 
alten mann denken. geht mir irgendwie nicht aus dem kopf, hoffe er ist wieder heil nach hause gekommen.


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juni 2007)

Halöle,
den blinden alten Jogger haben wir auch schon mal gesehen, der soll
dort öfters seine Runde drehen. Echt beindruckend der Kerl.

Will mich hiermit für die nächsten 7 Wochen abmelden, werde zwischendurch 
nur mal nen Tag in Moab / Slickrocks biken  .

Also haltet die Ohren steif.

 Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (11. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann nochmal den ladies only und gut war. der ofen brannte mächtig, und irgendwann war die birne auch weichgekocht slaine konnte mal wieder nicht genug bekommen, und ist den nadelwaldtrail nochmal gefahren.
> falls er sich nicht verfahren hat, sollte er es auch wieder heil nach hannover geschafft haben



jawoll, obwohl mich in bredenbeck wieder so ein wildgewordener Dackel verfolgt hat, bin ich heil heimgekommen. war nur ganz schön heiß den Tag.
Und der blinde Jogger war schon bizarr. Der Ellbogen sah jedenfalls aus wie aus nem Splatterfilm


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2007)

Hmmm... Moab, dafür würde ich auch so Einiges abmelden...


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2007)

hallo exto, heute wieder mit dem bike geradelt, oder immernoch dicke beine ?


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Halöle,
> Will mich hiermit für die nächsten 7 Wochen abmelden, werde zwischendurch
> nur mal nen Tag in Moab / Slickrocks biken  .
> 
> ...



Du bist ein Eckelpaket uns  so mit Moab den Mund wässerig zu machen!
Viel Spaß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Boah, ich hab heute noch dicke Beine   (und Kreislauf...)
> 
> Ich fürchte, der Grenzweg hat mich das Vorderrad gekostet. Ich bin zwar noch nicht ernsthaft dabei gewesen, glaube aber irgendwie nicht zu 100%, dass ich die Felge noch mal grade ziehen kann. Na ja, Gabel und Rest haben nix abgekriegt.



Kaum bin ich mal nicht dabei packt ihr euch alle aufs Mett!
Das ist doch sonst meine Rolle!

Hast du den Grenzweg abgeschmeckt? oder war die Kompression so stark, daß es dir das Vorderrad verzogen hat.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Kaum bin ich mal nicht dabei packt ihr euch alle aufs Mett!
> Das ist doch sonst meine Rolle!
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ja ja, werd ihr mit uns die Westrunde gefahren hättet ihr nicht alle Dreck fressen müssen   
Wir wussten schon warum wir nicht bei euch "Tieffliegern" mitgefahren sind.

!!! Brauche dringend 2 Laufräder, VR 20mm Steckachse, LEIHWEISE  , ich muss meine mal zu DT-Swiss schicken    !!!
Schappi, du hast bestimmt 3 Satz in deiner Nachtischschublade, oder ???

Viele nette Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben...
ja ja, Flachköpper macht Laune    . Daür müsst ihr aber nach Korsika fahrn.

wer will ne Runde am Mittwoch abend drehn, vorzugsweise im Mitteldeister ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben...
> ja ja, Flachköpper macht Laune    . Daür müsst ihr aber nach Korsika fahrn.
> 
> wer will ne Runde am Mittwoch abend drehn, vorzugsweise im Mitteldeister ?



Wieso nach Korsika fahren??? Versteh ich nicht   
Erklärung bitte!

Wenn wir fahren, dann morgen ne kl. Feierabend - Hitzetot - Westdeister - oder Heimat  - Runde.

Ich glaube Barbie SHG hat am Mittwoch was wichtigeres love: ) zu tun  
Endlich mal wieder was zu feiern  

Ciao
Downhillfaller


----------



## slaine (11. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben...
> ja ja, Flachköpper macht Laune    . Daür müsst ihr aber nach Korsika fahrn.
> 
> wer will ne Runde am Mittwoch abend drehn, vorzugsweise im Mitteldeister ?



*meld*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Juni 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wieso nach Korsika fahren??? Versteh ich nicht
> Erklärung bitte!



Kulturbanause !!! 

Eine Anspielung auf eines der wichtigsten Stücke deutscher Literatur der 80er Jahre des vorigen Jarhunderts...

Ztztz... , keine Bildung, da hinter den Bergen in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene!


http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/I/51KH34NJVDL._AA240_.jpg


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo exto, heute wieder mit dem bike geradelt, oder immernoch dicke beine ?



Passt irgendwie gar nicht im Moment: Hab tierisch Hummeln im Hintern, komme aber überhaupt nicht aus der Hüfte. Diese Woche hab ich mir Bike-Verbot auf dem Weg zur Arbeit verpasst und werd stattdessen jeweils so 1 - 3 Stunden auf dem (topfebenen) Weserradweg abbummeln. 

Allerdings hat der (offensichtlich trainingsbedingte) Anstieg der Hormonproduktion ansonsten höchst spaßige Nebeneffekte...


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Kaum bin ich mal nicht dabei packt ihr euch alle aufs Mett!
> Das ist doch sonst meine Rolle!
> 
> Hast du den Grenzweg abgeschmeckt? oder war die Kompression so stark, daß es dir das Vorderrad verzogen hat.
> ...



Ich hab gleich im ersten Steilstück Sören im Talboden rumkriechen sehen. Das war so ein faszinierender Anblick, dass ich offensichtlich etwas die Konzentration verloren habe. Die Tatsache, dass ich das Bike kurz darauf völlig ohne Vorwarnung übern Lenker verlassen hab und die aktuelle Form meines Vorderrades lassen vermuten, dass ich was Stabiles getroffen hab. Vielleicht einen der Grenzsteine, die mir schon immer suspekt waren...

Was ich besonders erstaunlich fand, war der gruppenpsychologische Effekt, der sich einstellt, wenn (fast) die ganze Bande erst Mal den Kopp an die Erde gehauen hat...


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2007)

Man, man, man,
Euch kann man aber auch nicht alleine lassen!
Eure Erlebnisse bestätigen aber wieder meine Theorie, daß der Grenzweg wenn nicht staubtrocken mit großer Vorsicht zu fahren ist.

Hast du den zuhause Schimpfe gekriegt 

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wieso nach Korsika fahren??? Versteh ich nicht
> Erklärung bitte!



--> Werner... gekotzt wird später

Mittwoch wirds aber erst später, so gegen 19:30


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
wie siht es bei euch am Wochenende mit der versprochenen Westdeister Runde aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich im ersten Steilstück Sören im Talboden rumkriechen sehen. Das war so ein faszinierender Anblick, dass ich offensichtlich etwas die Konzentration verloren habe. Die Tatsache, dass ich das Bike kurz darauf völlig ohne Vorwarnung übern Lenker verlassen hab und die aktuelle Form meines Vorderrades lassen vermuten, dass ich was Stabiles getroffen hab. Vielleicht einen der Grenzsteine, die mir schon immer suspekt waren...
> 
> Was ich besonders erstaunlich fand, war der gruppenpsychologische Effekt, der sich einstellt, wenn (fast) die ganze Bande erst Mal den Kopp an die Erde gehauen hat...



Wir sind wahrscheinlich nicht die fahrtechnisch beste Biketruppe aber bestimmt die lustigste!






[/url][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2007)

[/url][/IMG]





Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wieso nach Korsika fahren??? Versteh ich nicht
> Erklärung bitte!
> 
> Wenn wir fahren, dann morgen ne kl. Feierabend - Hitzetot - Westdeister - oder Heimat  - Runde.
> ...


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie gar nicht im Moment: Hab tierisch Hummeln im Hintern, komme aber überhaupt nicht aus der Hüfte. Diese Woche hab ich mir Bike-Verbot auf dem Weg zur Arbeit verpasst und werd stattdessen jeweils so 1 - 3 Stunden auf dem (topfebenen) Weserradweg abbummeln.
> 
> Allerdings hat der (offensichtlich trainingsbedingte) Anstieg der Hormonproduktion ansonsten höchst spaßige Nebeneffekte...



Was meinst du damit?
Das?





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> wie siht es bei euch am Wochenende mit der versprochenen Westdeister Runde aus?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Spricht nix dagegen!
Wenn alle bis dahin heile durch die Woche kommen sollte es wohl mal klappen.

Gruß
Downhillfaller

P.S natürlich sollte das Wetter gut sein   . Schönwetterbiker usw.
brauche leihweise Laufräder, hat keiner welche ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> --> Werner... gekotzt wird später
> 
> Mittwoch wirds aber erst später, so gegen 19:30



Danke für den Nachhilfeunterricht in Sachen Welt-Literatur  

@exto: dito


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2007)

hallo Dirk,
ich habe noch einen Satz Laufräder, aber ohne Steckachse
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir sind wahrscheinlich nicht die fahrtechnisch beste Biketruppe aber bestimmt die lustigste!
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



hallo schappi, das bringt mich auf ne idee. du sagtest mal was von einem fahrtechnikseminar. wäre es nicht mal wieder an der zeit sowas zu machen ?
also ich hätte dafür auf anhieb bestimmt 3 - 4 leute , die am richtigem fallen  interesse hätten. 
könnte mir vorstellen, daß wir das mal wieder gebrauchen könnten.
kannst du sowas nicht mal wieder organisieren ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also ich hätte dafür auf anhieb bestimmt 3 - 4 leute , die am richtigem fallen  interesse hätten.
> könnte mir vorstellen, daß wir das mal wieder gebrauchen könnten.



Ich hab vor allem großes Interesse daran, gar nicht zu fallen  . Hat bisher auch gut geklappt. Fahrtechnik kann nie schaden, sowas wird doch sicher in den einschlägigen Bikeparks angeboten


----------



## slaine (13. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab vor allem großes Interesse daran, gar nicht zu fallen  . Hat bisher auch gut geklappt. Fahrtechnik kann nie schaden, sowas wird doch sicher in den einschlägigen Bikeparks angeboten



Fallen kannst du ja wohl auch mit der besten Fahrtechnik.    Hängt ganz von deiner Risikobereitschaft ab - Die Pros haben ja auch meist eine beeindruckende Verletzungsbilanz...

wolltest du heut erst 19:30 los? und wo?


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> wie siht es bei euch am Wochenende mit der versprochenen Westdeister Runde aus?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Schappi und Downhillfaller,
ich bin dabei.  
Habe bis dahin noch ein wenig am Bike zu basteln. (Sind aber vermutlich nur kleinere Probleme)
Ich hoffe das wir auch Biergartenwetter    haben. Die Mooshütte wartet....
*Wenns geht sollten aber alle die mitkommen zum Teufelsbrückenparkplatz kommen*. Dort ist der optimale Startpunkt ansonsten fehlen euch ein paar ganz nette Trails.
Wann solls denn am Samstag losgehen. 
Vor- oder Nachmittags?????
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> . Hat bisher auch gut geklappt. Fahrtechnik kann nie schaden, sowas wird doch sicher in den einschlägigen Bikeparks angeboten


 
hallo homer, schappi hat mir mal erzählt, das er ein fahrtechnikseminar mit trainer im deister organisiert hatte vor 2 jahren. wär auf alle fälle mal ne überlegung wert, sowas wieder zu machen.v.g. sören


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

das Fahrtechnikseminar war in 2006 mit Andreas Löhr:
http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=62
Downhillfaller und Barbie SHG(Thomas du solltest dir mal nen neuen Nick zulegen) waren auch dabei.
Wenn wir ca 6-8 Leute zusammen bekommen kommt der Andreas auch in den Deister.Wir könnten einen Fortgeschrittenen Kurs organisieren.
Gibt es ernsthaftes Interessenten für Ende August oder Ende September.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das Fahrtechnikseminar war in 2006 mit Andreas Löhr:
> http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=62
> ...


 
hallo schappi, ich bin 100 % dabei, jörg und kalli kann ich davon auch überzeugen. wären also mit dir dann schonmal 5


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das Fahrtechnikseminar war in 2006 mit Andreas Löhr:
> http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=62
> ...



Wir 2 würden auch in einen Fortgeschrittenen "wie fällt man richtig Kurs teilnehmen wollen".
Ich könnte euch allerdings auch in einer Judorolle einführen, ist sehr hilfreich (eigene Erfahrung). Ist zwar schon Jahrzehnte her der Judokrams, aber im Notfall war nix vergessen.

Besteht denn eigentlich Interesse am Samstag ??? 

@schappi: das mit dem Laufrad wäre zu überlegen, aber vielleicht kommt ja mal Schlechtwetter,dann könnte ich es auch wegschicken. So gerne verleiht man ja so was auch nicht

Ciao
Downhillfaller


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das Fahrtechnikseminar war in 2006 mit Andreas Löhr:
> http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=62
> ...



Ich sage auch mal zu. Kann aber in den beiden Monaten schon nicht mehr an jedem WE (Urlaub + Rennen)


----------



## slaine (14. Juni 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wir 2 würden auch in einen Fortgeschrittenen "wie fällt man richtig Kurs teilnehmen wollen".
> Ich könnte euch allerdings auch in einer Judorolle einführen, ist sehr hilfreich (eigene Erfahrung). Ist zwar schon Jahrzehnte her der Judokrams, aber im Notfall war nix vergessen.
> 
> Besteht denn eigentlich Interesse am Samstag ???



leider keine Zeit am WE 

edit: evtl. So nachmittag


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2007)

für samstag muß ich auch leider absagen. haben schützenfest am wochenende, und dann kommt samstag ne tour nicht so dolle ;-))gruß sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab gestern zusammen mit Slaine schonmal fallen geübt und dabei folgendes festgestellt :
1. falls Ihr mal über nen Kicker springen wollt, räumt ruhig vorher mal die Landezone auf.  
2. Ein Baumstamm ist wesentlich härter als ein menschliches Kinn.
3. Ein Fullfacehelm ist für solche Aktionen nicht übertrieben.
4. kleine Verbandstaschen aus dem Baumarkt gehören in den Rucksack.
5. klares Wasser in der Trinkblase brennt nicht auf Schürfwunden, Isodrinks dagegen sehr.
6. es tut gut wenn der Schmerz nachlässt.  

zum Glück ist nichts ernstes passiert. Mit ein bisschen Theaterschminke kriegt man das wieder hin.
also fallt lieber flach und weich.


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Homer,
wo wart ihr denn gestern?

Wir sollten mal überlegen ob wir nicht einen Wanderpokal einführen für den besten Sturz des Monats.
Gilt natürlich nur für Bikestürze unter Zeugen, Blaue Flecken vom aus dem Bett fallen oder dergleichen gelten natürlich nicht
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich hab gestern zusammen mit Slaine schonmal fallen geübt und dabei folgendes festgestellt :
> 1. falls Ihr mal über nen Kicker springen wollt, räumt ruhig vorher mal die Landezone auf.
> 2. Ein Baumstamm ist wesentlich härter als ein menschliches Kinn.
> ...


 
wilkommen im club *grins* ist das jetzt ne förmliche anmeldung zum fahrtechnikseminar


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juni 2007)

Wir waren im Mitteldeister zwischen Nordmannsturm und Heisterburg unterwegs. Den Crash hab ich auf dem oberen Teil vom Fensehturmtrail gebaut. Die Kicker sind dort nicht so hoch und in relativ ebenem Gelände. in der Regel stürzt man dort auf weichen Waldboden. 
Den Pokal hab ich schon sicher. Wenn ich stürze, dann spektakulär. Mein Frau hat schon vorgeschlagen den Mund komplett zu verpflastern  
evtl. hätte ich Samstag nachmittag Zeit für ne Tour, Sonntag leider gar nicht.


----------



## exto (14. Juni 2007)

Dieses WE bin ich erstens ausgebucht und schließe mich zweitens laufradmäßig Dirk an. Das Ding ist so krumm, dass ich's selbst nicht hingekriegt hab. Geht heute in die Werkstatt...


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2007)

ich habe die Anfrage wegen Fahrtechnikseminar im Deister schon gestartet, Habe nach freien Terminen dieses Jahr gefragt.
Mal schauen wie die Antwort aussieht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir waren im Mitteldeister zwischen Nordmannsturm und Heisterburg unterwegs. Den Crash hab ich auf dem oberen Teil vom Fensehturmtrail gebaut. Die Kicker sind dort nicht so hoch und in relativ ebenem Gelände. in der Regel stürzt man dort auf weichen Waldboden.
> Den Pokal hab ich schon sicher. Wenn ich stürze, dann spektakulär. Mein Frau hat schon vorgeschlagen den Mund komplett zu verpflastern
> evtl. hätte ich Samstag nachmittag Zeit für ne Tour, Sonntag leider gar nicht.



Andreas, ich bin dies Jahr 2x downhillgefallen und zwar an der gleichen Stelle wie Du  
Dafür wäre etwas mehr Fahrtechnik, Übung und etwas mehr Federweg schon nicht verkehrt.

wegen *Westdeisterrunde*: schade das so viele nicht können, aber der Rest hat vielleicht Bock. Wir könnten so Samstag gegen 14/15 Uhr am *Teufelsbrücken Parkplatz *starten. Sonntag können wir dieses WE auch nicht.

Wie siehts aus? Schappi, Homer seid ihr dabei???


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
ich bin dabei!
Samstag 14:30 Uhr?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Schappi und Downi,
geht klar   (Sa. 14:30 Uhr), aber bitte nicht noch später, muss noch auf ne Party. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## nippelspanner (15. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> das Fahrtechnikseminar war in 2006 mit Andreas Löhr:
> http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=62
> ...



Bekunde ebenfalls Interesse. Man(n) lernt ja nie aus. Der Zeitraum passt auch.


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe schon Antwort von Andreas LÃ¶hr bekommen:

Hallo Carsten,

Der August ist bei mir schon ziemlich dicht. Was geht wÃ¤re der 03.10. 
(Mittwoch/Tag der Dt. Einheit) oder das Wochenende 13-14.10.07.

FÃ¼r einen Tageskurs sollten allerdings mind. 7 Personen teilnehmen.

Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du nÃ¤heres weiÃt.

GruÃ an alle und ride on

Andi

RideOn - Die Mountainbikeschule
www.rideon-biking.de

Andi LÃ¶hr
LangemarkstraÃe 23
57572 Niederfischbach

Wie sieht es an den beiden Terminen aus?
Wer hat echtes Interesse?
KursgebÃ¼hr ist ca. 50â¬ pro Person und Tag
Ich wÃ¼rde mich dann um alles weitere kÃ¼mmern
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2007)

hallo schappi, schon mal vorab danke für die bemühungen.ich könnte an beiden terminen, obwohl ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, daß 2 tage mehr bringen würden ( 13/14/oktober ) als 1 tag, um das erlernte gleich nochmal zu vertiefen. aber schliesse mich der mehrheit an.  viele grüße sören


----------



## Molly (15. Juni 2007)

...am 13.10 ist in Barntrup das letzte Rennen der Challenge, am 3. 10. hätte ich allerdings Zeit und Interesse.


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2007)

Stimmt. 13.10. ist Pflichtveranstaltung  

Am 3. hätte ich auf jeden Fall Interesse und (90%ig) sogar Zeit.

Die Felge ist übrigens hin :-( Neue (DT 5.1) ist bestellt. Bin also z.Zt. auch radlos...


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> ich bin dabei!
> Samstag 14:30 Uhr?
> Gruß
> Schappi



alles klar, dann ziehn wir das jetzt morgen durch. 14.30 Uhr. Homer: kommste mit, ist ja für dich ein Heimspiel... kannste dann morgen nochmal am TV-Turm-Trail zeigen, wie man es nicht macht    

bis morgen
Downhillfalller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Juni 2007)

Ich komme gerne mit. Fahrt ihr direkt zur Kreuzbuche oder Heisterburg? Ich schließe mich da dann an. Das wär ja doof extra mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz oder erst mit dem Bike runter zum Parkplatz und dann gleich wieder hoch. 
ich hab übrigens beschlossen das Schürfwunden im Gesicht mindestens genauso hip sind wie ne neue Fox Gabel oder Laufräder in Camoflageoptik   . Leute ohne sichtbare Bikeverletzungen sind ab sofort in die Liga der Schutzblechbiker und Katzenaugenfetischisten einzuordnen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich komme gerne mit. Fahrt ihr direkt zur Kreuzbuche oder Heisterburg? Ich schließe mich da dann an. Das wär ja doof extra mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz oder erst mit dem Bike runter zum Parkplatz und dann gleich wieder hoch.
> ich hab übrigens beschlossen das Schürfwunden im Gesicht mindestens genauso hip sind wie ne neue Fox Gabel oder Laufräder in Camoflageoptik   . Leute ohne sichtbare Bikeverletzungen sind ab sofort in die Liga der Schutzblechbiker und Katzenaugenfetischisten einzuordnen.



ne, wir wollten Cicilienhöhe und Bantorfer Höhe, nach Basche Sportheim um uns locker einzurollen und dann hoch aufm Kamm.
Wo könne wir dich aufsammeln?
Erkennen wir dich denn überhaut noch wieder    ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich komme gerne mit. Fahrt ihr direkt zur Kreuzbuche oder Heisterburg? Ich schließe mich da dann an. Das wär ja doof extra mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz oder erst mit dem Bike runter zum Parkplatz und dann gleich wieder hoch.
> ich hab übrigens beschlossen das Schürfwunden im Gesicht mindestens genauso hip sind wie ne neue Fox Gabel oder Laufräder in Camoflageoptik   . Leute ohne sichtbare Bikeverletzungen sind ab sofort in die Liga der Schutzblechbiker und Katzenaugenfetischisten einzuordnen.



Hi Homer,
wenn Du etwas später zu uns stoßen willst:
Wir fahren vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz mehrere kleine Trails über Bantdorfer Höhe bis zum Füßballstützpunkt Barsinghausen, da gehts dann erst zum Kamm hoch.
Vielleicht kannst du ja da zu uns stoßen. 
Besser wäre natürlich ein gemeinsamer Start.
Also dann bis 
Morgen
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2007)

DU 





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich komme gerne mit. Fahrt ihr direkt zur Kreuzbuche oder Heisterburg? Ich schließe mich da dann an. Das wär ja doof extra mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz oder erst mit dem Bike runter zum Parkplatz und dann gleich wieder hoch.
> ich hab übrigens beschlossen das Schürfwunden im Gesicht mindestens genauso hip sind wie ne neue Fox Gabel oder Laufräder in Camoflageoptik   . Leute ohne sichtbare Bikeverletzungen sind ab sofort in die Liga der Schutzblechbiker und Katzenaugenfetischisten einzuordnen.



DU ALTER JAMMERLAPPEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2007)

Zeig mir deine Narben und ich sag dir wie du bikest!
Sören, nur Leute mit Gesichtsverletzungen kommen in deh Kreis der Senioren.
Also nicht so vorlautwenn du noch keine Narben im Gesicht hast ;-))
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich komme gerne mit. Fahrt ihr direkt zur Kreuzbuche oder Heisterburg? Ich schließe mich da dann an. Das wär ja doof extra mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz oder erst mit dem Bike runter zum Parkplatz und dann gleich wieder hoch.
> ich hab übrigens beschlossen das Schürfwunden im Gesicht mindestens genauso hip sind wie ne neue Fox Gabel oder Laufräder in Camoflageoptik   . Leute ohne sichtbare Bikeverletzungen sind ab sofort in die Liga der Schutzblechbiker und Katzenaugenfetischisten einzuordnen.



Hallo Homer,
was hälst du von einem Treffpunkt an der Schutzhütte bei der Kreuzung oberhalb des Sportplatzes (Fußballstützpunkt oder sowas ) in BArsinghausen.
Da kommen wir so nach 30-40 Min. Fahrzeit vorbei. 
Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Juni 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> was hälst du von einem Treffpunkt an der Schutzhütte bei der Kreuzung oberhalb des Sportplatzes (Fußballstützpunkt oder sowas ) in BArsinghausen.
> Da kommen wir so nach 30-40 Min. Fahrzeit vorbei.
> Gruß
> Thomas



Homer: wir müssten so gegen 15Uhr an der Hütte sein. Kommste da hin ?

In der Anlage ein Bild
bis später...


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2007)

hallo jungs, wie war´s ? 
erwarte einen detaillierten erlebnisbericht


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Dirk, Hallo Thomas,
war eine tolle Tour im Westdeister die ihr Schamburgerschönwetterbiker da ausgearbeitet habt!
Homer habe ich sogar wieder erkannt(an seinem Bike) jetzt weiß ich warum man beim Springen einen Fullface  tragen sollte. Vor allem wenn man vorhat mit dem Kinn auf einem Baumstamm zu landen.
Die Tour müssen wir bei gutem Wetter unbedingt wiederholen. Viele Passagen sind mit mehr Speed bestimmt genial. Vieleicht kommen dann ja noch ein paar Eingeborene aus dem Westdeister dazu.

Ich habe erstmal 30min Bike geputz um die Farbe wieder zu sehen

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk, Hallo Thomas,
> war eine tolle Tour im Westdeister die ihr Schamburgerschönwetterbiker da ausgearbeitet habt!
> Die Tour müssen wir bei gutem Wetter unbedingt wiederholen. Viele Passagen sind mit mehr Speed bestimmt genial. Vieleicht kommen dann ja noch ein paar Eingeborene aus dem Westdeister dazu.
> 
> ...



Hallo alle!
meine Tochter hat sich gefreut! Sie durfte 10 min. mit dem Gartenschlauch aufs Bike und die Schuhe draufhalten. 
Nur meine Frau war nicht so über den Berg voll braun-schwarzer und nasser Klamotten erfreut  

Werden wir jetzt den Titel der *Schönwetterbiker * verlieren ?   

Schönes Rest-WE !

Gruß
Downhillfaller

P.S sorry Carsten, das nächste Bier geht auf uns


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2007)

Komisch,
ihr behauptet von Euch immer ihr wärt Schönwetterbiker, aber immer wenn ich mit euch fahre wird es eine Schlammschlacht, daß man anschließend aussieht wie ein Wildschwein!
Also vieleicht ist der Titel Schaumburgermatschbiker angebrachter!
Voll rehabilitiert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2007)

Fahrtechnikseminar:
Bisher habe ich folgende Nennungen
Sören und kumpels  3
Andreas u Sohn      2
Thomas und Dirk     2
Nippelspanner         1
Molly                    1    
Exto                     1
Schappi                 1
Roudy                   1

Bisher                   12

Die Mehrheit scheint für den 3. Oktober zu sein. Vieleicht könne wir den 14. ja noch dranhängen, wenn der 3.10 gut war.
Weitere Interessenten bitte Melden.
Wenn wir 14 Teilnehmenr erreichen kommt der Andi mit einem 2. Trainer.

Ich werde mich mit Andi in Verbindung setzen und den 3.10 schonmal reservieren und über den 14.10. als Zusatztermin mit ihm sprechen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Fahrtraining geht i.O.
--
Aktuelle Frage:
Ich war heute im Wald. Bin am Grabweg vorbeigekommen. Dort standen 10 - 20 Freerider. Irgendwo weiter unten gesellte sich ein älterer Herr mit Satteltaschenfahrrad und Kamera dazu und photographierte die Truppe beim springen. War dort sowas wie ein Pressetermin ?
Wer weiß mehr ?
--
Daten von heute:
Erst mit dem Hardtail 30 km - 800 hm in 1:30
Nach Hause Rad wechseln und mit Firefighter nochmal 30 km - 500 hm in 2:55 mit dem Fully.


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Juni 2007)

Hi,
runde Radfahren mit Rudy war gut wie immer noch ein paar mal trainieren und ich kann mit Euch besser mit halten. 
Fahrtechniktraining würde ich auch mit machen schadet nie. Habe ja auch schon mal eine geschmacksprobe vom Deister genommen:kotz: :kotz: 
mfg 
Florian


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade den Termin 3.10.2007 bei Andreas festgemacht.
Ist meine Liste von oben korrekt, oder kommen ausser firefighter noch weiter Teilnehmer dazu, bzw sagen schon jetzt ab?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. Juni 2007)

Meine Süße lässt fragen, ob auch eine relativ blutige Anfängerin von der Aktion profitieren könnte und ob die Geschichte methodisch so aufgebaut ist, dass sie nicht den Ganzen Ablauf aufhält.

Wenn das so ist, würde sie liebend gern mitmachen. Wär ja auch mal gut für die Frauenquote.

Außerdem wäre dann dafür gesorgt, dass nicht ich an jedem Sturz ihres weiteren Bikerinnen-Lebens ich ganz allein Schuld habe


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Exto,
der Andreas hat da schon ein didaktisches Konzept und die Kurse bauen aufeinander auf. 
Als Anfänger im Fortgeschrittenen Kurs teilzunehmen währe Überforderung oder für die Anderen "Zeitvergeudung".
Im Anfängerkurs kommen sachen wie:
1. Tag:
Richtiges Bremsen
Richtige Gewichtsverlagerung
Richtiges Schauen (du fährst dahin wohin du schaust) saug deinen Blick nicht am Baumstumpf fest.
Gleichgewicht (mit geschlossenen Augen fahren) sehr langsam fahren
Kurventechnik
2. Tag:
Lupfen des Vorderrades
Überfahren von Hindernissen
Theorie des Bunny Hop (ansatzweise hat das im 2 Tages Kurs nur mein Sohn geschaft) für alle andren sind das 3 Monate Training mit protektoren und Platformpedalen..
Vieleicht kann dein Herzblatt ja am Speziellen Frauen Kurs am 5. August teilnehmen?
http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.p...l&agid=13&year=2007&month=08&day=05&Itemid=35
Girls day:http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28&Itemid=75
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2007)

Hey Leute,
so ruhig hier!
Hats euch allen die Sprache verschlagen?

wie siehts mit nächstem Wochenende aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (18. Juni 2007)

Moin,

kann man sich eigendlich eurer Runde mal auf nem Wochenende anschließen?
Was fahrt ihr so für Strecken sind die auch mit einem Hardtail fahrbar?

Tempo bergauf eher human?

Kenn mich im Deister jetzt ausser den üblichen Sachen Ladys, Grab usw. auch nicht so wirklich aus und würde natürlich gerne auch mal mehr kennenlernen bzw. nicht immer alleine rum gurken.


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> der Andreas hat da schon ein didaktisches Konzept und die Kurse bauen aufeinander auf.
> Als Anfänger im Fortgeschrittenen Kurs teilzunehmen währe Überforderung oder für die Anderen "Zeitvergeudung".
> Im Anfängerkurs kommen sachen wie:
> ...



Barbie SHG müsste eigentlich auch am Girls-Day teilnehmen, oder was meint ihr ??? 

@Schappi: haste gut gemacht! Wir sind stolz auf dich   
Wochenende: hab meine Laufräder heute zu DT-Swiss geschickt....muss ich noch was sagen?

Gruß vom *Schaumburgermatschbiker*
Downhillfaller (noch 0 Stürze dieses Jahr! Wo war noch der Grenzweg????  )


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> wie siehts mit nächstem Wochenende aus?
> Gruß
> Schappi



nabend allerseits .
schützenfest ist rum, kann daher wieder biken.
sag mir wo und wann, und ich bin dabei 

gruß sören


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2007)

Super,
Sonntag 11:30 Wöltjebuche?

@phil 81 klar nehmen wir dich mit, Slaine fährt auch ein Hardtail,
und mit uns alten Säcken wirst du schon noch mithalten
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Schappi: haste gut gemacht! Wir sind stolz auf dich
> Wochenende: hab meine Laufräder heute zu DT-Swiss geschickt....muss ich noch was sagen?
> )



Laufräder verbiegen und mit'n Kopp auf'n Boden hauen scheint diesen Sommer groß in Mode zu kommen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2007)

schönen Dank, daß Du dich um die Anmelderei schon gekümmert hast. ich komm vor lauter Freizeitstress nichmal mehr zum Bike putzen, obwohl diese Maßnahme sicher gute 2 Kilo Gewichtstuning bringen würde. Am Sonntag bin ich gern wieder  dabei. Daniel hat sich jetzt nen Kicker für die Wiese zuhause gebaut. Der will mich sicher damit voppen  . Ich kann mir ja nen Matrazenhaufen dahinter packen so als Foampit für Arme.


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Laufräder verbiegen und mit'n Kopp auf'n Boden hauen scheint diesen Sommer groß in Mode zu kommen!



Hab meine Laufräder nicht verbogen  (bin nicht exto  )
DT-Lager Onyx sind das Problem.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Phil81 (18. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Super,
> Sonntag 11:30 Wöltjebuche?
> 
> @phil 81 klar nehmen wir dich mit, Slaine fährt auch ein Hardtail,
> ...



Das höre ich doch gerne! 

Dieses WE muss ich nur leider passen da ich mich da mit nem Kumpel im Karwendel rum treibe. Aber das Wochenende drauf würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2007)

Habe gerade e-Mail von Andi Löhr bekommen.
Der 3.10. ist als Termin führ das Fahrtechniktraining bestätigt,
wenn wir über 12 Leute sind bringt er einen 2ten Trainer mit(was gut ist ).
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MotörBike (19. Juni 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kenn mich im Deister jetzt ausser den üblichen Sachen Ladys, Grab usw. auch nicht so wirklich aus und würde natürlich gerne auch mal mehr kennenlernen bzw. nicht immer alleine rum gurken.



Also ich würd' auch gern wissen, wo diese Trails sind. Mein HT ist für sowas bestimmt nicht geschaffen, aber Euch zu zuschauen, wäre auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molly (19. Juni 2007)

alles fahrbar, gibt auch chickenways...HT keine Entschuldigung


----------



## exto (19. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> der Andreas hat da schon ein didaktisches Konzept und die Kurse bauen aufeinander auf.
> Als Anfänger im Fortgeschrittenen Kurs teilzunehmen währe Überforderung oder für die Anderen "Zeitvergeudung".
> Im Anfängerkurs kommen sachen wie:
> ...



Hmmm... Da hätte ich ja auch selbst mal drauf kommen können...

Wochenende kann ich noch nicht ganz überblicken. Wenn's geht bin ich dabei.  Falls das Vorderrad noch nicht fertig ist, schocke ich euch mit dem Hardcore-Oldtimer-Starrbike  

@Motörbike: Geht alles !!


----------



## slaine (19. Juni 2007)

hi, wer hat denn diesen samstag vormittag lust und zeit?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann man sich eigendlich eurer Runde mal auf nem Wochenende anschließen?
> Was fahrt ihr so für Strecken sind die auch mit einem Hardtail fahrbar?
> ...


 
Wie die anderen schon schreiben.Anschließen ist immer willkommen.Tempo ist so, dass keiner verloren geht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Super,
> Sonntag 11:30 Wöltjebuche?
> 
> @phil 81 klar nehmen wir dich mit, Slaine fährt auch ein Hardtail,
> ...


 
Ist vorgemerkt...kann sein, dass ich schon um 10 in Bredenbeck aufbreche und euch dort treffe.Der Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> hi, wer hat denn diesen samstag vormittag lust und zeit?


 
lust ja, wegen zeit meld ich mich nochmal  viele grüße sören


----------



## slaine (19. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lust ja, wegen zeit meld ich mich nochmal  viele grüße sören



hi, hört sich doch schon mal gut an 
 

sonntag geht bei mir nicht (nur sa), aber dafür würd ich mittwoch abend auch gern noch mal los.


----------



## rip (19. Juni 2007)

Moin,

wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Morgen 17:15 Uhr ab Bredenbeck? Ich bin dort...


----------



## slaine (19. Juni 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Morgen 17:15 Uhr ab Bredenbeck? Ich bin dort...




geht auch 17:30? Weia, dann wirds ja wieder molto strapazo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2007)

hallo jungs, 
morgen schaff ich es leider nicht mitzufahren. beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.
viel spaß morgen 
hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Juni 2007)

Ich würde morgen erst gegen 19.00 versuchen die genialen Trails der Schaumburger Dirk und Tom wiederzufinden. Das wird sicher etwas kuscheliger als die RIP Runde


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen erst gegen 19.00 versuchen die genialen Trails der Schaumburger Dirk und Tom wiederzufinden. Das wird sicher etwas kuscheliger als die RIP Runde



Hi,
wir sind heute die kleine (etwas kürzere) kuschelige Runde von Samstag noch mal abgerast.
War mit Thomas seinem Leih-HT unterwegs. Ging auch sehr gut. 
Schade, hätten wir auch zu dritt fahren können.
War richtig was los im Deister bei dem genialen Wetter heute. Morgen braucht man bestimmt wieder nen Blitzableiter  

Viel Spaß morgen
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Juni 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen erst gegen 19.00 versuchen die genialen Trails der Schaumburger Dirk und Tom wiederzufinden. Das wird sicher etwas kuscheliger als die RIP Runde



Hi Homer,
wenn du mal wieder auf unserer Seite unterwegs bist, sag mal vorher bescheid. Vielleicht können wir ja mal wieder gemeinsam die Trails beackern . Du kennst bestimmt auch noch Ecken die für uns unbekannt sind.
Wir waren heute wieder unterwegs. Leider haben wieder nette grüne Männlein einen kurzen Trail dicht gemacht  .
Bis denne
und viel Spaß morgen. 
Tom


----------



## cauw (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Schappi,
habe auch Interesse am Fahrtechnikseminar, ernsthaft!!
3.10. passt.

Gruß CAUW


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Juni 2007)

cauw schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> habe auch Interesse am Fahrtechnikseminar, ernsthaft!!
> Gruß CAUW


DAS hast DU doch nicht nötig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (21. Juni 2007)

Der untere Teil Grabtrail sollte in den nächsten Wochen wieder fahrbar sein.
Dort wird schon kräftig mit Mann und Maschine aufgeräumt.


----------



## slaine (21. Juni 2007)

wenn ihr tatkräftige Hilfe braucht, Bescheid sagen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juni 2007)

hallo slaine !  gestern im deister unterwegs gewesen ?


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2007)

cauw schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> habe auch Interesse am Fahrtechnikseminar, ernsthaft!!
> 3.10. passt.
> 
> Gruß CAUW



hallo Cauw,
bist mit auf der Liste,
Ich melde mich sowieso nochmal Mitte September und frage rum. Um die endgültige Liste zu erstellen.
So wie es jetzt aussieht werden wir so viele leute sein Das der Andi mit 2 Trainern kommt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Fh4n (21. Juni 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> wenn ihr tatkräftige Hilfe braucht, Bescheid sagen!



Das machen die Waldarbeiter - aber wenn du ihnen helfen willst?!


----------



## slaine (21. Juni 2007)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Das machen die Waldarbeiter - aber wenn du ihnen helfen willst?!



ach so ne lass mal 
 

dachte ihr wolltet selber mit der schaufel bei

@sören: yep war wieder guat gestern!


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss für Sonntag leider absagen, mir ist ein anderer Termin dazwischen gekommen.
Ab 30.6. bin ich bis 14.7. im Urlaub(mit dem Fahrrad auf Bornholm).
Ich bin dann ab 15.7 wieder dabei.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2007)

hallo schappi, schade :-( ... dann auf diesem wege schonmal einen schönen urlaub. wer ist denn dann am sonntag noch alles dabei ?


----------



## slaine (22. Juni 2007)

kann sonntag wie gesagt auch nicht...samstag ließe sich was drehen


----------



## Niggels (22. Juni 2007)

mein alter und ich sind warscheinlich am Sonntag da. Ich mit meinem neuen Bike ^^. Endlich kein HT mehr...

MFG Niggels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2007)

hai niggels, schön freut mich 

dann sag deinem alten herrn, er soll für dich genug taschengeld einstecken.
auf dein neues  poison musste am annaturm einen ausgeben
11.30 uhr wöltjebuche, oder da schappi nicht kann, würde ich 11.30 uhr 
laube vorschlagen 

bis sonntag 

sören


----------



## exto (22. Juni 2007)

Laube halte ich auch für die bessere Idee. Grenzweg is im Mom vom Spassfaktor her wahrscheinlich eher grenzwertig, oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Laube halte ich auch für die bessere Idee. Grenzweg is im Mom vom Spassfaktor her wahrscheinlich eher grenzwertig, oder?



 hallo exto. zur zeit ist nach der regenzeit der grenzweg , vorallem nach den letzten er"fahrungen" ( ein schönes wort  ) einfach für mich ein " no go" . brauche erstmal wieder sicherheit vom frank- und grenzweg . 
 bin um 11.30 h mit kumpel jörg an der laube .


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2007)

Dann ist ja alles klar. 

Das Poison ist grad fertig geworden, mein neues Laufad ist auch drin (war ne teure Unkonzentriertheit). Also kann's wieder los gehen.

Bis morgen 11:30h...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo exto. zur zeit ist nach der regenzeit der grenzweg , vorallem nach den letzten er"fahrungen" ( ein schönes wort  ) einfach für mich ein " no go" . brauche erstmal wieder sicherheit vom frank- und grenzweg .
> bin um 11.30 h mit kumpel jörg an der laube .



Ich bin auch dabei. Werde aber schon gegen 10 in Bredenbeck aufbrechen, da ich noch was für die Kondition machen muss. Bin dann vielleicht sogar mit dem HT dabei


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles klar.
> 
> Das Poison ist grad fertig geworden, mein neues Laufad ist auch drin (war ne teure Unkonzentriertheit). Also kann's wieder los gehen.
> 
> Bis morgen 11:30h...



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, würden Tom und ich auch dazu kommen, mein Laufrad ist auch wieder fit (4Tage Express-Service von DT-Swiss ).

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## 1Tintin (24. Juni 2007)

Viele Grüsse vom Pismo Beach.

Tintin


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Juni 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, würden Tom und ich auch dazu kommen, mein Laufrad ist auch wieder fit (4Tage Express-Service von DT-Swiss ).
> 
> Gruß
> Downhillfaller



Sorry, wird heute nix  Habe ganz vergessen, das ich noch ne Kaffeeklatsch Einladung habe  
So fahren wir ne abgekürzte West-Tour.

Viel Spaß im Osten


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2007)

oder habt ihr wieder angst vor regenschauern *grins* ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Komisch,
> ihr behauptet von Euch immer ihr wärt Schönwetterbiker, aber immer wenn ich mit euch fahre wird es eine Schlammschlacht, daß man anschließend aussieht wie ein Wildschwein!
> Also vieleicht ist der Titel Schaumburgermatschbiker angebrachter!
> Voll rehabilitiert.
> ...



Guckst Du hier: wir sind rehabilitiert !


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: wir sind rehabilitiert !



is ja gut, nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil  ,
hätte es nur schön gefunden , sich endlich mal kennenzulernen. 
dann halt beim nächsten mal 

schönen abend noch 

sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2007)

@ homer simplon

heute bei unserem sturzfestival mit exto,niggels, roudy mit kumpel und mir ( heute hat jeder gelegen )
kam die frage auf, ob du uns dein zerschundenes gesicht vorenthalten willst ?
lebst du noch ? 
hast dich ja recht rar gemacht. im deister und auch im forum.

sende mal wieder ein rauchzeichen


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> is ja gut, nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil  ,
> hätte es nur schön gefunden , sich endlich mal kennenzulernen.
> dann halt beim nächsten mal
> 
> ...



Ja, das wird schon noch mal klappen, event. am nächsten WE   
Aber wenn man das von euren Touren so liest, bekommt man ja Zweifel, ob das so gesund ist was ihr da macht  

Schönen Wochenanfang
Dirk


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ homer simplon
> 
> heute bei unserem sturzfestival mit exto,niggels, roudy mit kumpel und mir ( heute hat jeder gelegen )
> kam die frage auf, ob du uns dein zerschundenes gesicht vorenthalten willst ?
> ...



Hallo Sören,
das hört sich ja wüst an.
Was habt Ihr denn gemacht bzw wo seid ihr gefahren??

@Alle
Ich bin am 15.7. wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Ich habe noch ein Projekt für die ganze Gruppe wo jeder zu beitragen kann, da wir Leute von rund um den Deister sind:
Den Deisterkreisel auf Singletrails.
Einmal um den Deister auf möglichst spannenden Trails. Roudy und ich könnten den Westteil bis Basche führen, dann kann Homer den Mittelteil übernehmen bis Mosshütte und von Mooshütte bis Pass auf der Süd- und West- Seite könne Dirk und Thomas führen.  Ab Pass auf der Südseite ist dann Heimatreveir von euch Springern.
Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?
Wäre das was für August? Ich schätze mal das da so 80 - 100km zusammenkommen.

Wer hat Lust mitzumachen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2007)

moin schappi, bin dabei. wird bestimmt ne schöne tour.........................  sind gestern mit dem grabweg gestartet, und keine 50 m weiter lag ich schon auf der erde. in einer senke tauchte die federgabel ab und ich hab samt bike ( dank klickies ) nen purzelbaum gemacht. im letzten drittel hat sich in gleicher reihenfolge wie vor 2 wochen, dann exto in ner kurve verfahren und auch die bekanntschaft mit dem waldboden gemacht. am ende des grabweges haben wir dann roudy mit kollegen getroffen, die sich beide im nadelwaldtrail die erde näher angeschaut haben. auf dem ladies only musste dann , wenn gleich auch unspektakulär,niggels wegen einer nassen wurzel kurz vom rad.  ... beim abschlussbier am annaturm brachte es exto auf den punkt : für das wetter ( sonnenschein ) haben wir unsere fahrweise nicht den bedingungen angepasst ( der boden war völlig matschig und in den senken war schlamm pur ). waren einfach durch die sonne zum heitzen angeregt. hätten aber lieber etwas langsamer das ganze angehen sollen, so als wenn es geregnet hätte. haben das ganze aber ohne nennenswerte verletzungen überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (25. Juni 2007)

moin,moin
war eine schöne tour gestern. wunden gehen so bis auf die hand hat sich ein bischen entzündet (@ sören danke nochmal fürs pflaster). 
komentar von meiner freundin zu den verletzungen "du bekommst ein dreirad und das mountainbike kommt weg".
die tour die schappi vor hat würde mich auch interessieren kann man die auch mit einenem dreirad fahren. 
werde mir die woche dann erstmal handschuhe kaufen ist wohl besser mit bleiben die flossen wenigstens heil 

gruß florian


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> das hört sich ja wüst an.
> Was habt Ihr denn gemacht bzw wo seid ihr gefahren??
> 
> ...



Hallo Schappi,
wir (die SChaumburger SChönwetterbiker ) sind auf alle Fälle (natürlich nur bei schönem Wetter  ) dabei. 

Mitte August müssten Dirk (Downhillfaller) und ich auch wieder halbwegs fit sein, da wir dann 2 Wochen Schwarzwald hinter uns haben.

Gute Idee 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## exto (25. Juni 2007)

Gute Idee, die Schappi da mal wieder hatte. Ist für mich auf jeden Fall als Generalprobe für den Frankreich-Urlaub interessant. (Mitreisende sind übrigens noch gern gesehen)

Wie wär's mit dem WE 18.-19. August? Dann wäre mein Dienstplan milde gestimmt und Roudy hätte einen Ersatz für die vorverlegten 3 Stunden von Detmold, die ja jetzt in seinen Urlaub fallen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> das hört sich ja wüst an.
> Was habt Ihr denn gemacht bzw wo seid ihr gefahren??
> 
> ...



Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall einen schönen Urlaub auf Bornholm  

Deisterkreisel auf Trails ist ne Top-Idee.
Ich mache schon das ganze Jahr ne Deister-Trailkarte auf dem PC mit MagicMaps (GPS). Nur im Osten ist noch etwas Mau  

Wir könnten auch einen 2,5 Tage Harz-Cross machen mit 150 km und ca. 3300Hm. Die GPS-Tracks/Roadbook habe ich. Stand mal in 12/05 in der Mountainbike. Ist auch viel Trail dabei.
So ne Art Minitransharz halt  
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gpsdownloadharz.103002.htm

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute 
das hört sich ja gut an!
18.- 19. August sieht auch bei mir gut aus.
Lasst uns das mal dick im Kalender anstreichen.
*18. oder 19. August Deisterkreisel auf Singeltrails*
Alle bei den Familien Urlaub beantragen und die Kette ölen!
Und natürlich dem Wettergott möglichst viele Weizenbier Opfer bringen
Mittagspause ist im Forsthaus Blumenhagen
http://www.forsthaus-blumenhagen.de/
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> das hört sich ja gut an!
> 18.- 19. August sieht auch bei mir gut aus.
> Lasst uns das mal dick im Kalender anstreichen.
> ...



hallo schappi, 
urlaub bei familie ist beantragt und genehmigt worden 
also ich bin schon mal dabei 
wünsch dir auch nen schönen urlaub 

bis balde im walde

sören


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Gute Idee, die Schappi da mal wieder hatte. Ist für mich auf jeden Fall als Generalprobe für den Frankreich-Urlaub interessant. (Mitreisende sind übrigens noch gern gesehen)
> 
> Wie wär's mit dem WE 18.-19. August? Dann wäre mein Dienstplan milde gestimmt und Roudy hätte einen Ersatz für die vorverlegten 3 Stunden von Detmold, die ja jetzt in seinen Urlaub fallen.
> 
> ...


 
18. ginge wohl. Muß meiner dann nur erklären warum ich trotz abgesagten Rennen früher aus dem Urlaub abhauen muss. 19 geht nicht, da bin ich als Zuschauer beim CC-Bundesligarennen in Bad Salzdethfurth.Gruß


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 18. ginge wohl. Muß meiner dann nur erklären warum ich trotz abgesagten Rennen früher aus dem Urlaub abhauen muss. 19 geht nicht, da bin ich als Zuschauer beim CC-Bundesligarennen in Bad Salzdethfurth.Gruß



Hallo Roudy,
was könnte den wichtiger sein als ein Deisterkreisel selber biken?

Aber schön zu sehen das so viele Leute Lust haben, vieleicht komen ja noch Slaine und Homer dazu und der eine oder andere Wiehenbiker.

Gruß
schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Juni 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...oder andere Wiehenbiker.


Hab´s mir im Terminkalender notiert!


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2007)

morgen  wer fährt eigentlich alles den allersheimer marathon in neuhaus im solling ? hätte da auch interesse dran .gruß hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen  wer fährt eigentlich alles den allersheimer marathon in neuhaus im solling ? hätte da auch interesse dran .gruß hoerman



Ich natürlich 
Werde wohl wie immer Samstag schon hinfahren, ein wenig radeln und die Strecke angucken. Abends dann ein / zwei Bierchen und morgens dann Radtour mit vielen anderen Bekloppten.
Falls du auch Samstg schon mitkommst, empfehle ich Hotel Schatte, die haben Sonderkonditionen für das Rennen, lecker frühstücksbuffet und einen Biergarten draußen. Von dort geht es nur bergab zum Start.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2007)

hallo roudy, was kostet denn der spaß im hotel ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juni 2007)

Auf dem Deisterkreisel bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei und am 19. wie Roudy mit der Familie in Bad Salzdethfurth (wir können ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen). Die letzten Wochen war ich mit Castings für meine Band (Ich komm mir vor wie der sch***D!  ) Umbauaction mit Extrem-Baumarkting und Familienbesänftigung beschäftigt. Sonntag sollte ich wieder mit euch fahren können.


----------



## Janny (27. Juni 2007)

Moin aus dem hohen Norden,
wollte mal höflich anfragen, ob der Deisterkreisel auch für nicht-locals offen sein wird. Wäre eine ideale Gelegenheit, neue Trails kennenzulernen.

Ein stiller Mitleser.


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo janny,
klar jeder ist bei uns willkommen, das ist unser Motto,
wenn wir sogar Westfalen mitfahren lassen sind auch Leute aus dem Alten Land willkommen.
Zeit und Treffpunkt wird noch gepostet!
Ich musss jetzt ab Samstag erstmal auf Bornholm biken (Punkte machen!)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2007)

So Leute, weiß nicht, ob ich morgen noch mal Zeit hab hier rein zu sehen.

Morgen letztes Packen, Kids abholen, mit Niggels und Kumpel Frank noch ne Abschiedsrunde durch den Wiehen, dann geht's ab nach ScHweden: Paddeln in der Wildnis. Soll gut gegen den Bauchspeck und für die Grundlagenausdauer sein.

Danach ernsthafte (Trainings-)Vorbereitung auf Frankreich. Nächster öffentlicherAuftritt ist dann der *(Jedermann-)*Downhill in Merxhausen. Niggels, Maren und ich werden da schon am 14. auf- und dann am 15. zuschlagen  

Würd mich sehr freuen, den einen oder anderen von euch da (als Teilnehmer?!) zu sehen.

Bis denne

Axel

P.S.: Schappi, das mit den Westfalen hab ich registriert...


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juni 2007)

Danach ernsthafte (Trainings-)Vorbereitung auf Frankreich..........................................................................................hallo exto, du machst mir gerade ein wenig angst. was passiert denn nach der ernsthaften vorbereitung. willst du den bergziegenpokal gewinnen ?


----------



## exto (28. Juni 2007)

Nee, aber ich bin ja n Genussmensch. Da will ich so locker wie's geht die Berge rauf kurbeln. Da braucht's bei 1500 hm am Stück ein bisschen Vorbereitung. 

Hab von einigen geplanten Touren im Web Höhenprofile gefunden bzw. mit Google Earth erstellt: Ist eigentlich alles gut machbar. Hier und da mal ein Stück mit 10% ab und zu mal ne richtige Rampe, aber nichts was einen an die Wand stellt.

Nur der Mt. Chaberton halt   Das ist schon ein richtiger Klopper, aber seit 15 Jahren mein Traum. Hmmm... mal seh'n...

Bist du mit deinen Überlegungen schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juni 2007)

hallo exto, denke ja. bin halt nur am überlegen, wen ich noch ansprechen könnte. obwohl, bei 3 leuten würde mein auto wohl reichen . ohne jetzt was vorweg zu nehmen, reift der gedanke immer mehr in richtung JA !! aber möchte noch nicht zu viel versprechen. wünsch dir nen schönen mückenfreien urlaub in schweden   v.g. sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (28. Juni 2007)

@Slaine
hast Du den Matsch vom Grenzweg wieder abbekommen vom Bike und von Dir?  
Habe nen verdammten Muskelriss in der Wade... schmerzt höllisch...

bis Mittwoch


----------



## exto (28. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Nur der Mt. Chaberton halt   Das ist schon ein richtiger Klopper, ...



Hab grad noch mal nachgeforscht:

"Nur" 1300 hm...
... aber auf 8 (in Worten *acht*) Kilometer


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hab grad noch mal nachgeforscht:
> 
> "Nur" 1300 hm...
> ... aber auf 8 (in Worten *acht*) Kilometer


 
okaaaayyy, schluck ,...  dann fang ich wohl auch mal mit training an


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hab grad noch mal nachgeforscht:
> 
> "Nur" 1300 hm...
> ... aber auf 8 (in Worten *acht*) Kilometer


 
Oh shit. Wer denkt sich denn so was aus ! 
Das sind ja 16% im Mittel !

Bin mal 1000 hm auf 14 km in 2h gefahren und war danach komplett gar. 
Unter 3 h wird das sicher nicht gehen. Also ein Tempo von 3-5 km/h. 
Mein Respekt, Neid und Mitleid sind mit dir !!


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2007)

Exto!!!
Warum machst du sowas??
Du hast doch noch dein halbes Leben vor dir.
Ich werde auch nicht mehr gemein zu dir sein und dich als Westfalen bezeichnen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (28. Juni 2007)

rip schrieb:


> @Slaine
> hast Du den Matsch vom Grenzweg wieder abbekommen vom Bike und von Dir?
> Habe nen verdammten Muskelriss in der Wade... schmerzt höllisch...
> 
> bis Mittwoch



hehe, von mir schon, beim rad hab ichs erst gar nicht versucht, fahre den momentan spazieren 

muskelriss? autsch, das ist schon bei den serpentinen passiert gell? na immer noch besser, als wenn du mit 50 Sachen das reh geknutscht hättest

jawohl, bis mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juni 2007)

hallo slaine, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig geworden. bitte um aufklärung ( detailliert ), was da vorgefallen ist ?


----------



## slaine (29. Juni 2007)

hi, wir sind halt waldautobahn runtergekachelt, als von rechts plötzlich ein reh aus dem Wald geschossen kam - hat rip quasi nur knapp verfehlt. sollten da mal eine unterführung für die viecher buddeln


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juni 2007)

ne,ne,ne, das mein ich nicht. was war mit dem grenzweg. gab's mal wieder ne lege ?


----------



## Düselina (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo! Nur mal ne Zwischenfrage: Gibts eigentlich auch Frauen im Deister? Und wo muss ich losfahren wenn ich nur mal so ein bisschen rum gucken will?


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juli 2007)

Düselina schrieb:


> Hallo! Nur mal ne Zwischenfrage: Gibts eigentlich auch Frauen im Deister? Und wo muss ich losfahren wenn ich nur mal so ein bisschen rum gucken will?



Na klar gibts auch Frauen im Deister, habe heute welche mit Hund, Mann oder Skistöcken gesehen  

Aber im Ernst: du kannst von überall aus starten, der Deister ist gut ausgeschildert.
Oben gehts auf dem Kammweg fast immer gerade aus.

Ob es auch ne reine Damentruppe gibt weiss ich nicht, glaube aber weniger.

Viele Grüße

Downhillfaller


----------



## Fh4n (1. Juli 2007)

Der Grabtrail ist ab "Klein Langenhagen" bis zum Ende wieder fahrbar.


----------



## Düselina (2. Juli 2007)

@ Dounhillfaller: Danke!  Dann werd ich den Deister einfach mal ausprobieren ... Die reine Frauenrunde gibt es zwar, aber die fahren im Benther- und Gehrdener Berg, fahr ich demnächst aber mal mit. Ich suche aber ja gar nicht nach einer reinen Frauentruppe, will einfach mit netten Leuten rumfahren und dabei ein wenig was erfahren übers biken ... Gruß Düselina


----------



## rip (2. Juli 2007)

Moin Leute,

Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit... die große, harte Runde  
Gegen 17:15 Uhr geht´s auf dem Parkplatz "Glückaufstr." in Bredenbeck wieder los.
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen (am Liebsten ein paar Anfänger, damit ich nicht immer so allein hinterher fahren muss   )

Dauer: ca. 3 Stunden
Strecke: ca. 35 km
Höhe: ca. ichweissesnichtgenauundüberlegenocheinbissel


----------



## slaine (2. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit... die große, harte Runde
> Gegen 17:15 Uhr geht´s auf dem Parkplatz "Glückaufstr." in Bredenbeck wieder los.
> ...





jawoll, als Anfänger kriegt man aber am Bielstein bei Nässe auch gleich die Dröhnung, spreche ja aus Erfahrung


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit... die große, harte Runde
> Gegen 17:15 Uhr geht´s auf dem Parkplatz "Glückaufstr." in Bredenbeck wieder los.
> ...


 
hallo r.i.p. ---  für anfänger sind die trails nun wirklich nicht zu empfehlen.oder hast du noch alle kniffe vom erste-hilfe-kurs drauf )überleg es mir mit mittwoch, obwohl das wetter ja leider so bescheiden bleiben soll :-(   . v.g sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düselina (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo 'rip'! Darf ich mal fragen was Ihr da so fahrt, z.B. am Mittwoch? Bei 35 km kann man ja nicht zwischendurch noch springen und irgendein Gedöns machen!? Bin langsam, nach einigem rumstöbern auch bei 'bc-north', ganz unsicher was biken eigentlich heißt ... DH, FR ... was muss ich denn da machen außer in die Pedale zu treten?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juli 2007)

Düselina schrieb:


> Hallo 'rip'! Darf ich mal fragen was Ihr da so fahrt, z.B. am Mittwoch? Bei 35 km kann man ja nicht zwischendurch noch springen und irgendein Gedöns machen!? Bin langsam, nach einigem rumstöbern auch bei 'bc-north', ganz unsicher was biken eigentlich heißt ... DH, FR ... was muss ich denn da machen außer in die Pedale zu treten?


 
ohh doch , kann man. es geht den bielstein rauf, und direkt andere seite , über serpentinen runter, über jägerallee und köllnisch-feld direkt hoch zum kammweg, um gleich wieder den ladies only runter zu fahren. dann geht es wieder rauf, und den grabweg und dropland wieder runter. schon heftig , aber echt geil ) ob r.i.p sich den grenzweg bei dem wetter antut, hoffe ich nicht *grins* aber je länger ich schreibe und nachdenke, ich komm mit )


----------



## Düselina (2. Juli 2007)

das sagt mir alles gar nichts! Was heißt denn 'ooh doch'? Hoch und runter fahren heißt doch nicht 'springen und Gedöns machen'. Kann sich denn hier nicht mal einer in einen 'Anfänger' hinein versetzen? Ich bleibe dabei '???'


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit... die große, harte Runde
> Gegen 17:15 Uhr geht´s auf dem Parkplatz "Glückaufstr." in Bredenbeck wieder los.
> ...



Moin
Würde die Einladung gerne annehmen!

Lese hier schon ab und zu mit und wollte auch immer schon mal mitfahren.
PAsste aber noch nicht so ganz.
Aber eure Berichte hören sich immer gut an.
Jetzt Mittwoch 17:15 hört sich gut an.
Komme aber aus Stadthagen, so dass ich aus der anderen Seite mit dem Auto anfahren würde. Kann man sich irgendwo treffen? Würde mein Auto irgendwo so beim Nienstädter Parken
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## slaine (2. Juli 2007)

@hoerman: rip fährt den grenzweg auch bei glatteis, verlass dich drauf  



Düselina schrieb:


> das sagt mir alles gar nichts! Was heißt denn 'ooh doch'? Hoch und runter fahren heißt doch nicht 'springen und Gedöns machen'. Kann sich denn hier nicht mal einer in einen 'Anfänger' hinein versetzen? Ich bleibe dabei '???'



sprünge können alle umfahren werden...mach ich auch...die trails sind z.T. nicht ohne, grad bei matsch, zur Not kann man ja immer auch noch absteigen


----------



## Phil81 (2. Juli 2007)

Klingt intressant!
Wenns nicht Hunde regnet nur 17:15 könnte knapp werden. Mal sehen direkt von der Arbeit losdüsen könnte aber gehen.

Wo in Bredenbeck ist denn dieser Parkplatz?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juli 2007)

Düselina schrieb:


> Hallo 'rip'! Darf ich mal fragen was Ihr da so fahrt, z.B. am Mittwoch? Bei 35 km kann man ja nicht zwischendurch noch springen und irgendein Gedöns machen!? Bin langsam, nach einigem rumstöbern auch bei 'bc-north', ganz unsicher was biken eigentlich heißt ... DH, FR ... was muss ich denn da machen außer in die Pedale zu treten?


 
Am besten du gesellst dich mal zur Sonntagsrunde mit Schappe, Exto, hoermann, Roudy, Firefighter etc.Wir nehmen Rücksicht auf jeden Mitfahrer und fahren Strecken, die jeder überlebt.Bielstein und Grenzweg sind sicher die Herausforderungen im Deister, jedoch für Anfänger(innen) nicht der geeignete Einstieg. Auf diesen Strecken solltest du - wenn überhaupt -  zur eigenen Sicherheit nur mit geeigneter Schutzausrüstung (vernüftiger Helm, Langfingerhandschuhe, Protektoren) unterwegs sein und auf Stürze gefaßt sein. [Einer fällt immer].In der Sonntagsrunde hingegen steht Spaß ganz vorn. Unsere Weg sind für jeden fahrbar (zur Not eben in Schrittgeschwindigkeit). Falls dich hier jemand eingruppieren möchte, schreib doch nochmal wie lange, oft du fährst, mit was für ´nem Rad und wie lang deine Touren sonst so sind/war.Bis Sonntags im Namen aller


----------



## momme (2. Juli 2007)

hay linchen!

das wäre eventuell auch noch eine gruppe für dich:
http://www.mtb-unisport.de/
viel spass!


----------



## Düselina (2. Juli 2007)

@ slaine, roudy_da_tree, momme: geht doch ... das waren doch mal venünfteige Antworten 
War heute mit nem echten Biker unterwegs, haben aber 'nur' ne 50 km-Tour in der 'City' gemacht. Auf der Suche nach einem  Abschlussgetränk am Maschsee hats mich dann auf dem Schotter zerbrezelt (musste für nen Jogger bremsen), nun lecke ich meine Wunden.
Von meinem Mitfahrer gabs schonmal den Hinweis dass ich mit meinem Bike SingleTrails und sowas nicht fahren kann - will ich auch gar nicht ... Also, auf zu den Sonntagsfahrern  und zur Frauenrunde. Danke nochmal und VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juli 2007)

Düselina schrieb:


> @ slaine, roudy_da_tree, momme: geht doch ... das waren doch mal venünfteige Antworten
> War heute mit nem echten Biker unterwegs, haben aber 'nur' ne 50 km-Tour in der 'City' gemacht. Auf der Suche nach einem  Abschlussgetränk am Maschsee hats mich dann auf dem Schotter zerbrezelt (musste für nen Jogger bremsen), nun lecke ich meine Wunden.
> Von meinem Mitfahrer gabs schonmal den Hinweis dass ich mit meinem Bike SingleTrails und sowas nicht fahren kann - will ich auch gar nicht ... Also, auf zu den Sonntagsfahrern  und zur Frauenrunde. Danke nochmal und VG



Trail sind aber das Salz in der Suppe, Forstautobahn kannste doch auch noch mit 65 fahren  

Und noch ein Vorteil im Wald : da gibts kaum Schotter  

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## rip (3. Juli 2007)

Hey, Leute....

so hart ist die Tour doch gar nicht.
Aber Sprünge sind genug drin, alle umfahrbar... auch mit nem Hardtail gibt es keine Probleme.

Gerade für Anfänger finde ich die Trails gut, weil diese viel mitnehmen können und auch die entsprechende Unterstützung bekommen, wenn Sie möchten.
Hier holen sich alle den Geschmack auf richtiges Biken und demnächst neue Fully´s (Slaine, Deins schon da?).

Der Parkplatz befindet sich am Ende der Glückaufstr. in Bredenbeck, auch der Sportplatz ist dort und das Schützenhaus....

Treffpunkte unterwegs sind:
Taternpfahl ca. 17:35 Uhr
Bielsteinhütte ca. 17:45 Uhr
Parkplatz Annaturm ca. 18:15 Uhr
Laube ca: 18:25 Uhr

Die Zeiten können sich aber verschieben, wenn es wieder Leute gibt, die unpünktlich sind  

Also macht Gas, je mehr Fahrer, desto mehr Spaß.... (Serpentine kann man umfahren. Tipps gern vor Ort)
Im Übrigen wollte Slaine die Tour führen *fg*


----------



## Düselina (3. Juli 2007)

An alle Mittwochfahrer, also ich überlegs mir bzw. höre morgen mal in mich rein - muss heute Nacht arbeiten (fliegen), wenn ich mich nach dem ausschlafen morgen nachmittag fit fühle komm ich viell. vorbei, um mir das ganze mal live anzugucken ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2007)

Hi,wer von euch - außer Sören und mir - fährt denn Sonntag In Neuhaus im Solling mit ?GrußRoudy


----------



## atrailsnail (3. Juli 2007)

Hi roudy, 

falls ich am Samstag meine Einkommensstuer fertig kriege, komme ich vllt auch nach Neuhaus. Aber ich finde 27 EUR Startgeld ne Menge Schotter. 
Sind die gut investiert? Du kennst die Veranstaltung doch schon?!
Habt ihr von dem Marathon in Braunlage gelesen am selben Tag für umsonst (wegen Erstaustragung) ?!

Grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2007)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Hi roudy,
> 
> falls ich am Samstag meine Einkommensstuer fertig kriege, komme ich vllt auch nach Neuhaus. Aber ich finde 27 EUR Startgeld ne Menge Schotter.
> Sind die gut investiert? Du kennst die Veranstaltung doch schon?!
> ...



Hi,

du hast Recht 27  sind heftig. Dafür gibt es immer eine kleine Wundertüte mit Isopulver, Powerbar, und Sponsoren-Goddies. Eine Streckenpräsentation am Vorabend, eine Art Sommerfest mit Pastaparty incl. Gutschein und fleißige Helfer an jeder Ecke der Strecke.
Die Strecke wird wohl wieder hauptsächlich auf gut befestigten Wegen verlaufen. Immer mal gespickt von Trails auf Matsch, Wald und Wiese.
Leider ist die Strecke immer die gleiche, aber die wurde sogar mal im Rahmen der Warsteiner-MTB-Masters in einer Serie mit RIVA etc. gefahren.

Braunlage hatte ich auch im Auge, weiß aber das meine Fitness momentan keine 76 km zuläßt.
Vielleich sehen wir uns ja doch, falls nicht, lass mal danach Eindrücke austauschen und mal wieder zusammen im Deister fahren (nicht nur Trails auch mal Strecken mit Tempo).

Danach stehen ja noch Bad Pyrmont und bei mir der Engteraner Wadenkneifer bei Osnabrück an.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. Juli 2007)

Muss für heute leider absagen!

Komme hgier nicht vor 18:00 wech...
Fahrt ihr regelmässig Mittwochs? Dann würde ich versuchen hier nächste Woche zeitig rauszukommen.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (4. Juli 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Muss für heute leider absagen!
> 
> Komme hgier nicht vor 18:00 wech...
> Fahrt ihr regelmässig Mittwochs? Dann würde ich versuchen hier nächste Woche zeitig rauszukommen.




Sorry 
Muss auch absagen.
 Euch viel Spass auch hinterher beim Bikes putzen ......wasn Sommer......

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## rip (4. Juli 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Muss für heute leider absagen!
> 
> Komme hgier nicht vor 18:00 wech...
> Fahrt ihr regelmässig Mittwochs? Dann würde ich versuchen hier nächste Woche zeitig rauszukommen.



Ja, wir fahren jeden Mittwoch. Und auch heute fahren wir (also ich zumindest...) egal ob Regen oder Schnee


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2007)

hallo leutz, werde heute auch nicht dabei sein bei r.i.p's trailtour. werde heute aber mit dem hardtail noch ein wenig kondition tanken für sonntag  egal ob's regnet oder schneit *grins*  euch viel spaß v.g. sören


----------



## slaine (4. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Ja, wir fahren jeden Mittwoch. Und auch heute fahren wir (also ich zumindest...) egal ob Regen oder Schnee



bin auch da, auch wenn es matsch regnet!

mein radl ist gestern angekommen 
 
aber noch nicht voll einsatzbereit


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2007)

hallo leute, 
hat sich bei dem sauwetter heute abend irgendwer vor die türe getraut ?
wollte selber auch los und kondition tanken, aber hier in springe hat´s wie aus eimern gegossen, und ich wär nach 2 min. total durchnässt gewesen 

hoffe morgen auf besseres wetter

v.g. sören


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> hat sich bei dem sauwetter heute abend irgendwer vor die türe getraut ?
> wollte selber auch los und kondition tanken, aber hier in springe hat´s wie aus eimern gegossen, und ich wär nach 2 min. total durchnässt gewesen
> 
> ...



ihr werdet doch wohl nicht zu SCHÖNWETTERBIKERN     ????

Gruß
SchlammschlachtDownhillfaller


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> hat sich bei dem sauwetter heute abend irgendwer vor die türe getraut ?
> wollte selber auch los und kondition tanken, aber hier in springe hat´s wie aus eimern gegossen, und ich wär nach 2 min. total durchnässt gewesen
> 
> ...



Ich war vor der Tür !! TaTa
Müll rausbringen und Auto ausladen..und dann...aufs Rad und 90 Minuten
...auf die Rolle im Keller (mit ROAM und THE COLLECTIVE)

hihi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ihr werdet doch wohl nicht zu SCHÖNWETTERBIKERN     ????
> 
> Gruß
> SchlammschlachtDownhillfaller



keine sorge , ganz bestimmt nicht 

nur hat es hier heute nicht geregnet, sondern geschüttet. 

und wenn man schon nach 2 min. klitschnass ist, macht das auch keinen spaß, wenn man vorhat ca 2,5 - 3 h zu biken


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Juli 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich war vor der Tür !! TaTa
> Müll rausbringen und Auto ausladen..und dann...aufs Rad und 90 Minuten
> ...auf die Rolle im Keller (mit ROAM und THE COLLECTIVE)
> 
> hihi



hast du schon wieder so viel platz im keller (aufgeräumt)

war gestern mit dem bike zur arbeit hab auf der rücktour schön nassen arsch bekommen :kotz: 
und morgens hat mich noch die sonne angelacht

bis die tage aufm bike im deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (5. Juli 2007)

Wir haben natürlich konsequent unsere Fahrt durchgezogen, der Slaine und ich. Die anderen "Weicheier" sind abgesprungen....  

Es war richtig geil, wie der Matsch und das Wasser hochgespritzt sind. Wir haben uns gefühlt wie kleine Jungs, die bei Regen in der Pfütze spielen dürfen.
Die Jumps auf dem Grabweg waren gut zu fahren... bis auf die Landung *autsch*.
Morgen poste ich mal ein Bild davon, hehe.... (von den beiden Matschklumpen)


----------



## slaine (5. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich konsequent unsere Fahrt durchgezogen, der Slaine und ich. Die anderen "Weicheier" sind abgesprungen....
> 
> Es war richtig geil, wie der Matsch und das Wasser hochgespritzt sind. Wir haben uns gefühlt wie kleine Jungs, die bei Regen in der Pfütze spielen dürfen.
> Die Jumps auf dem Grabweg waren gut zu fahren... bis auf die Landung *autsch*.
> Morgen poste ich mal ein Bild davon, hehe.... (von den beiden Matschklumpen)



War echt matsch fun, schreit nach Wiederholung! dann noch mit ner plane im Auto fürs Rad, einem Handtuch und dem Rucksackinhalt in einer extra Plastiktüte gegen Überschwemmung


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juli 2007)

Düselina schrieb:


> An alle Mittwochfahrer, also ich überlegs mir bzw. höre morgen mal in mich rein - muss heute Nacht arbeiten (fliegen), wenn ich mich nach dem ausschlafen morgen nachmittag fit fühle komm ich viell. vorbei, um mir das ganze mal live anzugucken ...



Hallo Düselina.
ich glaube du passt vom technischen und konditionellen Anspruch am besten zu uns Sonntagsfahrern. Außerdem haben wir mit Schppi, Exto und Hoermann auch ein paar Vielflieger in der Gruppe  . Die könnten auf ihrem Weg gen Boden sicher eine Flugbegleitung brauchen  
Diesen Sonntag kann ich leider wieder nicht. Meine Frau hat silberne Konfirmation    und das wo diesen Sonntag auch mal die Sonne scheinen soll.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir mit Schppi, Exto und Hoermann auch ein paar Vielflieger in der Gruppe  . Die könnten auf ihrem Weg gen Boden sicher eine Flugbegleitung brauchen



schmeiss dich mal nicht so weit weg  . wir verletzen uns jedenfalls bei unseren bodenberührungen nicht. wir können nämlich fallen  .
da gibt es andere experten die fallen da schon mal auf kinn. 
grübel... grübel... upps , das warst doch du , oder  .


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juli 2007)

so, anderes thema. komme grad von ner kleinen trainings-marathonrunde.
954 hm , 42,5 km und 2:36 h fahrtzeit. die waldwege sind relativ gut befahrbar
nach den regengüssen der letzten tagen. nur hatte ich teilweise das gefühl, das sich mein fat albert mit dem waldboden verklebt hatte. das rollte garnicht 
heute. hoffe mal, das das in neuhaus besser wird am sonntag. 

so... werde jetzt meine beine hochlegen und mich bis sonntag ausruhen 

v.g. sören


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so... werde jetzt meine beine hochlegen und mich bis sonntag ausruhen
> 
> v.g. sören



Ich hab gerade mal mein Excel bemüht. Geschätzte Rennzeit ist dann 3:07. Bei dem Wetter auch für mich ok. Aber so 2:40 - 2:45 sollten wir anpeilen.
Damit wir was zu erzählen haben und am Ende so richtig schön im Arsch sind !!!
Ey..nich´die Beine hochlegen  vergiss nicht, dass wir Samstag noch ne kleine Tour als Streckenbesichtigung machen werden 

Evtl. kommt meine alter Trainingspartner und Neffe auch noch mit. Dann sind wir zu dritt und können zusammen richtig Gas geben.


----------



## firefighter76 (5. Juli 2007)

Viel Spaß Euch dann beim radeln. Währe ja gerne zum Zuschauen mitgekommen, bin aber wieder total ausgebucht das WE (Arbeiten und Geburtstag feiern). Also viel erfolg.

Bis demnächst im Deister gruß Florian


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juli 2007)

@ roudy...  mein ziel für den ersten marathon ist unter 3 h zu bleiben . was dann mehr rausspringt, wird gerne mitgenommen *grins* . denke auch, das man meine tour gestern nicht mit neuhaus vergleichen kann ( hoff ich zumindest ). aber so'nen klebrigen reifen wie gestern hab ich bisher selten erlebt. das tat richtig weh, der reifen hat sich an den waldboden richtig angesaugt :-( . denke ernsthaft wieder über den rennenden ralf nach.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ roudy...  mein ziel für den ersten marathon ist unter 3 h zu bleiben . was dann mehr rausspringt, wird gerne mitgenommen *grins* . denke auch, das man meine tour gestern nicht mit neuhaus vergleichen kann ( hoff ich zumindest ). aber so'nen klebrigen reifen wie gestern hab ich bisher selten erlebt. das tat richtig weh, der reifen hat sich an den waldboden richtig angesaugt :-( . überlege ernsthaft wieder über den rennenden ralf nach.


 
Mein Kofferraum ist groß. Pack einfach beide ein und entscheide vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (7. Juli 2007)

Sonntag 11 Uhr starten wir von Bredenbeck Sportplatz zu unserer erweiterten Mittwochstour.
Wer also Lust und Laune hat, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr starten wir von Bredenbeck Sportplatz zu unserer erweiterten Mittwochstour.
> Wer also Lust und Laune hat, ist herzlich willkommen.



hallo rip, wo sind denn die versprochenen bilder von eurer regentour ?
für sonntag muß ich mich leider abmelden, sitz da noch auf´m bike in neuhaus und hab hoffentlich das gröbste schon hinter mir


----------



## rip (7. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo rip, wo sind denn die versprochenen bilder von eurer regentour ?
> für sonntag muß ich mich leider abmelden, sitz da noch auf´m bike in neuhaus und hab hoffentlich das gröbste schon hinter mir



Die Bilder sind total unscharf, weil Slaine so nen wackeligen Griff hatte  

...aber hier sind sie.... (waren nur die Abschlussbilder.)


----------



## exto (9. Juli 2007)

Ich bin dann mal wieder da ;-)

Ich hoffe, ihr lebt alle noch und habt noch Spass am Biken.

Bis Sonntag in Merxhausen


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2007)

hallo exto, schön, daß du wieder im lande bist. wie war die paddeltour ?
im deister hat sich ja anscheinend nicht viel getan dies wochenende.
kaum ist schappi mal im urlaub, tut sich hier herzlich wenig. 

leute , sonntag war bestes bikewetter wo wart ihr alle 

roudy und ich haben uns ab samstag in neuhaus im solling sportlich betätigt,
und haben uns sonntag ab 9.00 uhr mit ca 250 anderen "bekloppten" ne kostenlose fangopackung beim 9. allersheimer bikemarathon abgeholt. 
war völlig geil, und schreit nach sofortiger wiederholung. und nächstes jahr mit vernünftigem training auch unter 3h .

so jetzt aber mal wieder zum thema. 

das nächste wochenende steht vor der tür, und ich würde gerne biken gehen. wer will mit, und wenn ja, wann und wo. 
kommt mal wieder in die hufe und meldet euch 


v.g. 

sören


----------



## atrailsnail (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Exto, hoermann und roudy, 
erzählt mal was von Neuhaus!
Ich war in Braunlage. War ganz nett (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=282246). 

War das Rennen so schön wie das Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2007)

war mein erster marathon überhaupt. von daher fehlt mir ein vergleich.
aber sehr gut organisierte und tolle veranstalltung. samstag abend nudelparty usw, sonntag tolle stimmung , super wetter und schlammschlacht pur .
es gab einige passagen, da mussten wir durch 10 - 15 cm dicken schlamm und modder. und das teilweise 2 - 3 km lang.die cross-passagen waren auch nicht ohne. langsam fahren und nicht fallen war da die oberste devise, da auch hier extremer modder war. die waldautobahnen waren aber alle gut befahrbar. 
alles im allen eine tolle veranstaltung, die ich mir nächstes jahr definitiv wieder antun werde. 

v.g.
hoerman


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...die cross-passagen waren auch nicht ohne.


Was sind denn Cross-Passagen?
Melde mich erstmal ab in den "wohlverdienten ;-)" Urlaub. 
http://www.kalterersee.com 
Stoße Mitte August mal wieder zu Euch in den Deister. Versprochen!
Grüße aus dem Wiehengeb.


----------



## rip (10. Juli 2007)

Ich werde bei der nächsten Mittwochsrunde nicht dabei sein, weil mein bike nach Sonntag nen Totalschaden hat.
Ich muss Lager komplett wechseln, neue Laufräder (damit die sich nach den Landungen nicht mehr verbiegen...) und neue Bremsen montieren.

Ich hoffe, die Teile sind bis zum Wochenende da....

gruezi


----------



## slaine (10. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Ich werde bei der nächsten Mittwochsrunde nicht dabei sein, weil mein bike nach Sonntag nen Totalschaden hat.
> Ich muss Lager komplett wechseln, neue Laufräder (damit die sich nach den Landungen nicht mehr verbiegen...) und neue Bremsen montieren.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Teile sind bis zum Wochenende da....
> ...



Autsch, was ist denn passiert? Das klingt aber nicht gut.
Fahren Rainer & Co morgen trotzdem?

edit: und überhaupt, das gildet nicht. Du kommst morgen mitm Nox, das hält dann auch deinen Kamikazefahrstil aus  
@hoerman du siehst wir haben den Sonntag nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen - bin nachmittags auch kurz dagewesen, hab auch downhillfaller und ein paar andere buam (vom bc-north forum?) getroffen


----------



## rip (10. Juli 2007)

Slaine:
Wenn Du mitschiebst, komm ich auch mit dem Nox..... dann fahr ich aber nur Lady´s und Grabweg....


----------



## slaine (10. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Slaine:
> Wenn Du mitschiebst, komm ich auch mit dem Nox..... dann fahr ich aber nur Lady´s und Grabweg....



das ist ein Wort! ich pack das radl mal ein, können ja morgen noch mal schauen wies wetter wird soll ja schon wieder regnen 
 die klamotten vom letzten mal musste ich 2mal in die Wäsche haun, um den moddergeruch wegzubekommen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so jetzt aber mal wieder zum thema.
> 
> das nächste wochenende steht vor der tür, und ich würde gerne biken gehen. wer will mit, und wenn ja, wann und wo.
> kommt mal wieder in die hufe und meldet euch
> ...



meld  
evtl. kann ich sogar Samstag und Sonntag. Mindestens an einem Tag dann Marathon-Nachbereitung also 3-50-1000



atrailsnail schrieb:


> Hallo Exto, hoermann und roudy,
> erzählt mal was von Neuhaus!
> Ich war in Braunlage. War ganz nett (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=282246).
> 
> War das Rennen so schön wie das Wetter?



Hi, das Rennen und das Wetter am Sonntag waren bestens. Die Tage davor war es im Solling so besch... wie überall. Das hatte jedoch keinen Einfluß auf die Strecken. Da wo es nass war, steht das Wasser nach Regen wochenlang. Ein-zwei Passagen sind wegen Kyrill und damit zusammenhängenden Forstarbeiten rausgenommen worden. Der Bürgermeister begrüßte morgens alle mit den Worten:"Petrus ist ein Mountainbiker". Will heißen Sonne aus allen Rohren. 90% der Strecke waren trocken und schnell, 90% der Fahrer nicht . Die restlichen 10% der Strecke waren schlammig wie nix gutes. Samstag sind Sören und ich die Strecke abgefahren und kaum durch den Moddern gekommen 25 km in über 2h !!
Am Sonntag kam ich mir teilweise vor wie Moses. Vor mir teilte sich der Matsch !
Da schon 150 Leute vor uns den Matsch gequirlt hatte, war die Konsistenz eher sämig. Der vorfahrende teile die Pampe und die lief nur langsam zurück. Da wo keine fuhr sackte man(n) durch bis auf den festen Waldboden. Ist hinterher schon ekelig anzusehen, wenn der direkte Weg durch den Schlamm der schnellste ist und der Modder hoch spritzte.
Auch ich bin 2008 wieder dabei. Cool wäre es, wenn sich noch Leute finden die mitfahren.



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Was sind denn Cross-Passagen?



So nennen die Veranstalter die Verbindungspassagen zwischen 2 Forstautobahnen. Im Regelfall Holzrückewege mit groben Treckerspuren und Modder...Modder...Modder...


----------



## slaine (11. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Slaine:
> Wenn Du mitschiebst, komm ich auch mit dem Nox..... dann fahr ich aber nur Lady´s und Grabweg....



sorry muss für heut absagen - mein Auto ist putt (tippe auf Antriebswelle..) da muss ich mich erstmal drum kümmern. Hoffe wir können dies WE wieder shredden! zur Not reise ich dann auch mitm Rad an


----------



## rip (11. Juli 2007)

ich kann Dich dann auch abholen, kein Thema, allerdings bin ich dieses Wochenende kurzfristig weg :-(

Bin erst Montag wieder im Lande...


----------



## dueckr (11. Juli 2007)

Gibt es für dieses WE schon eine geplante Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Gibt es für dieses WE schon eine geplante Tour?



Hi, siehe #1299. Treffen ist Samstag morgen ca. 10 Uhr.
Ort ist noch nicht 100 % klar.
Mitfahrer sind - wie immer - gern gesehen.
Der Trailanteil wird Samstag sehr gering sein. Es  geht eher um Tempo und Höhenmeter.

Bis  dann


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juli 2007)

Ich werd Sonntag endlich auch mal wieder dabei sein. Am liebsten erstmal mit wenig Tempo und gern bergab  , hauptsache mit Spaß.


----------



## dueckr (11. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich werd Sonntag endlich auch mal wieder dabei sein. Am liebsten erstmal mit wenig Tempo und gern bergab  , hauptsache mit Spaß.



Fänd ich auch interessanter als eine Forstautobahntour. Ich bin vermutlich dabei. Dann können die Trails am Samstag auch noch ein bisschen abtrocknen, so dass man ja vielleicht auch den Grenzweg gut fahren kann. Der hat's mir ja angetan!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2007)

den grenzweg wirst du die nächsten 3-4 wochen nicht fahren können. der muß bei 30°c erstmal vernünftig abtrocknen . das ist nur modder pur .


----------



## slaine (12. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> den grenzweg wirst du die nächsten 3-4 wochen nicht fahren können. der muß bei 30°c erstmal vernünftig abtrocknen . das ist nur modder pur .



ach komm, jetzt übertreibst du aber! 
bin Sonntag auch gern dabei - mir steht der Sinn momentan auch nicht so nach Forstautobahn, die werden am WE auch mit Wanderen voll sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2007)

@ slaine ...  haste denn jetzt dein spezi fertig ?


----------



## slaine (12. Juli 2007)

Yep ist fertig  ist echt ein panzer, war schon mal kurz hoch zum Kammweg und Tannennadeltrail (oder so?) wieder runter.
Nur die Gabel brauch noch Ölwechsel und evtl. neue Gleitbuchsen.
Was ist eigentl.mit der geplanten Deisterkreiselrunde sollte das nicht dieses WE sein?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juli 2007)

Ist Schappi am WE denn schon wieder da? Ich würde ja gern nochmal die Westdeistertrailrunde vom Schaumburger Matschbikerteam fahren. Hoffentlich kriege ich die noch zusammen. 
@Tom und Dirk: Seid ihr am Sonntag zufällig verfügbar für diese nette Schweinerei?
@Slaine: Du bist die Runde ja auch noch nicht gefahren, oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2007)

hai jungs, schappi kommt dieses wochenende aus dem urlaub zurück. meines wissens am 14. die deisterrunde sollte mitte august , glaub 18 oder 19 ten , stattfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> das hört sich ja gut an!
> 18.- 19. August sieht auch bei mir gut aus.
> Lasst uns das mal dick im Kalender anstreichen.
> ...


 
so da ist der termin nochmal. da am 19/august das bl-finale in salzdetfurth ist, bleibt nur der 18. august


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich muss für Sonntag leider absagen, mir ist ein anderer Termin dazwischen gekommen.
> Ab 30.6. bin ich bis 14.7. im Urlaub(mit dem Fahrrad auf Bornholm).
> Ich bin dann ab 15.7 wieder dabei.
> ...


also ist schappi am 15 dabei, wenn das alles noch so stimmt.


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ist Schappi am WE denn schon wieder da? Ich würde ja gern nochmal die Westdeistertrailrunde vom Schaumburger Matschbikerteam fahren. Hoffentlich kriege ich die noch zusammen.
> @Tom und Dirk: Seid ihr am Sonntag zufällig verfügbar für diese nette Schweinerei?
> @Slaine: Du bist die Runde ja auch noch nicht gefahren, oder?



Hi Homer,
wir wollen natürlich ne Runde drehen. 
(Ich musste leider wegen heftiger Rüsselpest ne kleine Pause einlegen  )
Unser bevorzugter Termin ist natürlich eher der Samstag.
Wenn das Wetter wie angekündigt tatsächlich wieder etwas sommerlicher wird, wollen wir evtl. sogar in den Harz.  
Vorschlag: 
Falls wir dann am Sonntag noch fit sein sollten, könnten wir ja die Trailrunde vom letzten mal nochmal durchziehen. Da du ja vermutlich wieder von Dir aus startest, könnten wir uns ja diesmal an der Kreuzbuche treffen, dann lassen wir den ersten nicht ganz so interessanten Teil weg (und die für Dich noch neuen Streckenabschnitte sind alle drin ).
Falls wir nicht in den Harz fahren, können wir ja auch ne größere Tour machen, dann kannst Du uns auch noch ein paar Trails im Westdeister zeigen.
Alles weitere wenn ich mit Dirk gesprochen habe. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juli 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi, siehe #1299. Treffen ist Samstag morgen ca. 10 Uhr.
> Ort ist noch nicht 100 % klar.
> Mitfahrer sind - wie immer - gern gesehen.
> Der Trailanteil wird Samstag sehr gering sein. Es  geht eher um Tempo und Höhenmeter.
> ...


 

Tourenangebot für Samstag - Update - zum warmfahren vor der Sonntagstrailtour 
10 Uhr Treffen Jägerallee am Waldrand 
10:15 Köllnischfeld 
10:30 Annaturm...von da Richtung Nordmannsturm, Kreuzbuche, Teufelsbrücke und zurück 
Deisterumrundung klingt gut. Schappis Schätzung mit ca. 80 km klingt realistisch, wird aber eine Herausforderung wenn man bedenkt, dass die Sonntagstouren sonst "nur" 35-40 km lang sind.


----------



## exto (12. Juli 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... wird aber eine Herausforderung wenn man bedenkt, dass die Sonntagstouren sonst "nur" 35-40 km lang sind.



Da dann aber Mitte August ist, sollte die Form dann bei allen dafür reichen, oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juli 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Da dann aber Mitte August ist, sollte die Form dann bei allen dafür reichen, oder?


 
Ich hoffe  
sonst müssen wir wie bei der Transalp Hundeleine und andere Abschleppseile mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juli 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich hoffe
> sonst müssen wir wie bei der Transalp Hundeleine und andere Abschleppseile mitnehmen


 
abschleppen ist seit diesem jahr aber bei der tac verboten )


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2007)

Ich würde gern am Sonntag die Schaumburger Runde fahren, auch für den Fall das  die Schaumburger Sonntag nicht mitkommen, und als Startzeit 11.00 vorschlagen. Treffpunkt entweder bei mir (Besucherberkwerk Barsinghausen) oder im Wald (Vorschläge bitte). Eine Menge Spass ist garantiert und das Tempo nach ner 3 wöchigen Pause ziemlich moderat. 
Wer möchte mit? Slaine? Sören? Düselina? Schappi? Exto? Roudy, als Chilloutrunde für dich?


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern am Sonntag die Schaumburger Runde fahren, auch für den Fall das  die Schaumburger Sonntag nicht mitkommen, und als Startzeit 11.00 vorschlagen. Treffpunkt entweder bei mir (Besucherberkwerk Barsinghausen) oder im Wald (Vorschläge bitte). Eine Menge Spass ist garantiert und das Tempo nach ner 3 wöchigen Pause ziemlich moderat.
> Wer möchte mit? Slaine? Sören? Düselina? Schappi? Exto? Roudy, als Chilloutrunde für dich?



Hi Homer,
wann seit ihr an der Kreuzbuche??
Falls die Beine nicht zu schlapp sind werden wir euch ein Stück begleiten und kommen dann dahin.
Wir fahren Morgen wie schon gesagt in den Harz .
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern am Sonntag die Schaumburger Runde fahren, auch für den Fall das  die Schaumburger Sonntag nicht mitkommen, und als Startzeit 11.00 vorschlagen. Treffpunkt entweder bei mir (Besucherberkwerk Barsinghausen) oder im Wald (Vorschläge bitte). Eine Menge Spass ist garantiert und das Tempo nach ner 3 wöchigen Pause ziemlich moderat.
> Wer möchte mit? Slaine? Sören? Düselina? Schappi? Exto? Roudy, als Chilloutrunde für dich?



hallo homer, bin dabei. wo soll treffpunkt sein . wie damals nordmannsturm ?
wenn möglich nicht viel weiter weg, da ich allein bis zum turm ca. 1 h brauch.
v.g sören


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo homer, bin dabei. wo soll treffpunkt sein . wie damals nordmannsturm ?
> wenn möglich nicht viel weiter weg, da ich allein bis zum turm ca. 1 h brauch.
> v.g sören



mein Fahrplan ist folgender: 11.00 Abfahrt Besucherberkwerk, 11.25 Fernsehturm, 11.30 Kreuzbuche. Vom Nordmannsturm zum Fernsehturm ist es ja nicht weit und du müsstest den Weg bis zur Kreuzbuche sowieso auf der Forstautobahn fahren. Ab der Heisterburg wirds dann spaßig und , bis auf die Wiederauffahrt auf dem Schraubeweg, ausschließlich trailig. Dafür lohnt sich der Weg auf jeden Fall. Ich denke mal der Untergrund ist noch nicht so ganz trocken, also lass den rennenden Ralph mal lieber zuhause und bring den Albert mit.
ich hoffe Dirk und Tom haben am Sonntag noch etwas Restpower damit wir auch alles mitnehmen was an Trails so im Westdeister rumliegt.


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> mein Fahrplan ist folgender: 11.00 Abfahrt Besucherberkwerk, 11.25 Fernsehturm, 11.30 Kreuzbuche. Vom Nordmannsturm zum Fernsehturm ist es ja nicht weit und du müsstest den Weg bis zur Kreuzbuche sowieso auf der Forstautobahn fahren. Ab der Heisterburg wirds dann spaßig und , bis auf die Wiederauffahrt auf dem Schraubeweg, ausschließlich trailig. Dafür lohnt sich der Weg auf jeden Fall. Ich denke mal der Untergrund ist noch nicht so ganz trocken, also lass den rennenden Ralph mal lieber zuhause und bring den Albert mit.
> ich hoffe Dirk und Tom haben am Sonntag noch etwas Restpower damit wir auch alles mitnehmen was an Trails so im Westdeister rumliegt.



Meine Frau mault zwar gerade rum, als ich ihr sagte das ich wohl am Sonntag nochmal in den Deister will, aber egal, wenn die Knochen und das Bike morgen heile durchkommen bin ich und event. Thomas dabei.

Mal sehn wie es morgen im Harz so rollt...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Untergrund ist noch nicht so ganz trocken, also lass den rennenden Ralph mal lieber zuhause und bring den Albert mit.



hardtail ist samstag, fully dann sonntag. der rennende ralph war schon vor neuhaus wieder runter. in neuhaus hätt ich den marathon mit ralph auch schieben können, zumindest in den matsch-passagen. 

p.s. sonntag 11.30 uhr kreuzbuche geht klar. 

dann bis sonntag 

hoerman


----------



## exto (14. Juli 2007)

Sooo Leute, dann wünsch' ich euch mal n schönes Deister-Wochenende!!!

Ich werd' jetzt in den Solling zum Challenge 4 MTB Downhill aufbrechen.
Zelt, Bier und Grillfleisch sind eingepackt. Leider sieht's so aus, als hätte ich mir gestern Abend den großen Zeh angebrochen   Tut höllisch weh und ist blau wie ne Pflaume...
Aber wie sagt der Dichter so schön? Nur die harten komm' in Garten.

Wenn ich mir Vino und Hilde Klöden bei der Tour so angucke, könnte ich's nicht über's Herz bringen zu schwächeln...


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2007)

ABSAGE !!!

hallo leute, muss leider für morgen absagen. 
war heute mit roudy unterwegs und bin total eingebrochen . es macht einfach keinen sinn mit erkältung biken zu gehen. 
an dieser stelle muß ich nochmal vielen dank  an roudy sagen, das du mich durch die heutige tour durchgeschleppt hast .

also euch viel spaß morgen 

v.g. 

sören


----------



## slaine (14. Juli 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Fänd ich auch interessanter als eine Forstautobahntour. Ich bin vermutlich dabei. Dann können die Trails am Samstag auch noch ein bisschen abtrocknen, so dass man ja vielleicht auch den Grenzweg gut fahren kann. Der hat's mir ja angetan!!!



noch interesse? würd morgen auch gern grenzweg & co abklappern, das Wetter passt ja

@sören: gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dueckr (14. Juli 2007)

Hmmm, jetzt bin ich aber auch am überlegen...
Habe auch seit einigen Tagen Husten und Schnupfen. Eigentlich ist der Husten aber auch schon bald weg (Außer morgens und abends).

@Homer Simplon

Ich kenne im Deister folgende Treffpunkte:

Nordmanns Turm - Nienstädter Pass - Radarturm - Annaturm - Laube

Kommst du während deiner Tour an einem dieser Orte vorbei? Dann würde ich mich ev. anhängen. Sollte ich einbrechen werde ich dann aber auch abbrechen (Nettes Wortspiel   ). und alleine zurück zum Parkplatz zurückrollen.

Alternativ: Handelt es sich beim Besucherbergwerk um das in Barsinghausen, Hinterkampstraße? Da würd ich wohl auch hinfinden.


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo homer, hallo slaine, Hallo downhillfaller
gerade aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen.
Dera Vorschlag von Homer mal wieder eine Westdeisterrunde zu drehen gefällt mir da würde ich mitmachen!
Bleibt es beim Treffpunkt Barsinghausen Besucherbergwerk Hinterkampstrasse um 11o Uhr am Sonntag?
Ich schaue hier Sonntagmorgen so gegen 9:00 Uhr nochmal rein ob du Homer das bestätigst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Juli 2007)

@Schappi

Hi Urlauber!!!
jetzt gehts ja wieder ab hier   

Wir wollen morgen ne kl. Runde mitfahren und würden dann um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke (Rodenberg B442) starten und so auf 11.30 Uhr an der Kreuzbuche dazustoßen.

Gucke aber morgen früh auch noch mal rein ob es dabei bleibt.

Dann bis später.

Gruß Downhillfaller

@hoermann: gute Besserung, ein Treffen soll wohl nicht sein.


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
wenn sich Homer nicht mehr meldet komme ich zur Teufelsbrücke.
Wenn er sich doch meldet treffe ich mich mit ihm am Besucherbergwerk.
und wir kommen dann hoch zur Kreuzbuche. Wir werden aus Richtung Fernsehturm kommen. ihr könnt uns ja dann entgegenradeln.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> mein Fahrplan ist folgender: 11.00 Abfahrt Besucherberkwerk, 11.25 Fernsehturm, 11.30 Kreuzbuche. Vom Nordmannsturm zum Fernsehturm ist es ja nicht weit und du müsstest den Weg bis zur Kreuzbuche sowieso auf der Forstautobahn fahren. Ab der Heisterburg wirds dann spaßig und , bis auf die Wiederauffahrt auf dem Schraubeweg, ausschließlich trailig. Dafür lohnt sich der Weg auf jeden Fall. Ich denke mal der Untergrund ist noch nicht so ganz trocken, also lass den rennenden Ralph mal lieber zuhause und bring den Albert mit.
> ich hoffe Dirk und Tom haben am Sonntag noch etwas Restpower damit wir auch alles mitnehmen was an Trails so im Westdeister rumliegt.



Hi Homer,
wir werden wohl kommen. (Knochen und Bikes sind heute heile geblieben )
Sind um 11:30 (bei vermutlich 35Grad) an der Kreuzbuche.
Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> wenn sich Homer nicht mehr meldet komme ich zur Teufelsbrücke.
> Wenn er sich doch meldet treffe ich mich mit ihm am Besucherbergwerk.
> und wir kommen dann hoch zur Kreuzbuche. Wir werden aus Richtung Fernsehturm kommen. ihr könnt uns ja dann entgegenradeln.
> ...



Homer wird sich bestimmt noch melden  . Der kommt wahrscheinlich nicht vom Grill weg     

Wir haben nur noch Power für ne kleine, wirklich kleine Runde. War doch recht warm heute auf der Tour im Harz.

Also dann bis morgen an der Kreuzbuche um 11.30 oder am -Brückenparkplatz

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juli 2007)

Der Fahrplan für morgen steht. 
Das Besucherberkwerk ist das an der Hinterkampstraße. @ Duecker und Schappi, wir können dann zusammen über einen der leichtesten Uphills auf den Kammweg zur Kreuzbuche fahren. 
@ Sören: schade schade, aber Gesundheit geht vor. Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung

@ Slaine: komm mal ruhig mit auf unsere Runde, die hast du ja letztes mal auch schon verpasst. Der Grenzweg braucht noch n paar Tage Sonne bis er gut durch ist. Weizenbie gibts auch an der Teufelsbrücke.
bis morgen dann


----------



## schappi (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Homer,
bin dann um 11:00 Uhr bei dir.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Juli 2007)

@Tom

10.25 Startklar ???

Bin dabei. 
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Juli 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> 10.25 Startklar ???
> 
> ...



Hi Downhilli,
ich gebe alles. 
Bis gleich


----------



## schappi (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dirk und Tom,
war schön eure Westdeisterrunde.
Die Rückfahrt musste ich mich ganz schön quälen bei der Hitze, wobei Homer immer noch neue Trails die nur "ein kleiner Umweg" sind gefunden hat. Sein motto war "den kürzesten Weg nehmen ist was für Weicheier"
Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich euch
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk und Tom,
> war schön eure Westdeisterrunde.
> Die Rückfahrt musste ich mich ganz schön quälen bei der Hitze, wobei Homer immer noch neue Trails die nur "ein kleiner Umweg" sind gefunden hat. Sein motto war "den kürzesten Weg nehmen ist was für Weicheier"
> Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich euch
> ...



Hallo Schappi,
hat mir heute auch richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch. 
War ne nette Truppe. 
Nachdem ich ca. 10 Tage ohne Sport  war (Rotzerei), war das wieder ein super Einstieg.
Das Aprés - Weizen in der Mooshütte  war auch lecker.
Also dann viele Grüße auch an Andreas und Rudy
Wir sehen uns dann spätestens zum Deisterkreisel wieder. 
Thomas


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin ein stiller Mitleser, der sich Euch gerne mal anschließen würde. Jetzt lese ich, dass die nächste geplante Tour erst der Deisterkreisel am 18./19.8. (?) sein soll. Wie siehts denn aus an den Wochendenden 4./5.8. und 11./12.8.? Seit Ihr da auch unterwegs oder im Urlaub?

MfG, Samy


----------



## 1Tintin (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leuts,
wollte mich mal wieder aus den USA melden.
bin vor drei tagen in den berühmten Slickrocks in Moab (UTAH) gefahren.
War ne echt schöne Tour 12 Meilen auf und ab auf blanken Fels ohne schatten bei ca 35 Grad im Schatten. Danach war ich alle. Vor allem habe ich nichts weiteres ausser Motorhome fahren in den letzten 4 Wochen gemacht.
Aber der ritt in den Slickrocks hat sich gelohnt.
Freue mich aber auch schon auf den Deister (Schatten Waldboden und Bäume)

Bis denne Torsten


----------



## rip (16. Juli 2007)

Moin,

Mittwoch 17:15 geht die Mittwochstour wieder los. Wer also dabei sein möchte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Juli 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin ein stiller Mitleser, der sich Euch gerne mal anschließen würde. Jetzt lese ich, dass die nächste geplante Tour erst der Deisterkreisel am 18./19.8. (?) sein soll. Wie siehts denn aus an den Wochendenden 4./5.8. und 11./12.8.? Seit Ihr da auch unterwegs oder im Urlaub?
> 
> MfG, Samy



Hallo samy
wir fahren eigentlich jeden Sonntag.
Also nächster Tremin wäre Sonntag der 22.7.
Lies mal die Woche über mit dann bekommst du Zeit und Treffpunkt mit
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (16. Juli 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,
> wollte mich mal wieder aus den USA melden.
> bin vor drei tagen in den berühmten Slickrocks in Moab (UTAH) gefahren.
> War ne echt schöne Tour 12 Meilen auf und ab auf blanken Fels ohne schatten bei ca 35 Grad im Schatten. Danach war ich alle. Vor allem habe ich nichts weiteres ausser Motorhome fahren in den letzten 4 Wochen gemacht.
> ...



hallo Thorsten,
Moab würde ich auch mal gerne biken (neid!!!)
Viel spass dann noch out west.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (16. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen,

melde mich mal aus dem Wochenende zurück. Merxhausen war sehr geil aber schmerzhaft. Hab mich in jedem Lauf ein Mal kräftig geerdet und dabei größere Mengen Pelle auf der Strecke zurück gelassen.

Wie ich heue von meinem Doc erfahren hab, bin ich beide Tage mit nem gebrochenen Zeh unterwegs gewesen. Das stört natürlich etwas die Konzentration und ich schiebe die Abgänge mal darauf... 

Mit Biken is natürlich jetzt erst Mal schlecht. Die Schmerzen halten sich zwar (zumindest in Bike-Schuhen)in Grenzen, aber mit ner AU ist das arbeitsrechtlich so ne Sache...


----------



## dueckr (16. Juli 2007)

Wär ja gerne noch zum Zugucken in Merxhausen vorbeigekommen, hätte sich aber nach der Sonntagstour nicht mehr gelohnt.

Die Tour war aber wirklich klasse. Alles (für mich) neue Trails im Westdeister mit Super-Flow. Anstiege der Hitze angemessen  + Lecker-Weizen.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht!

Bis die Tage!  

Rudi


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> melde mich mal aus dem Wochenende zurück. Merxhausen war sehr geil aber schmerzhaft. Hab mich in jedem Lauf ein Mal kräftig geerdet und dabei größere Mengen Pelle auf der Strecke zurück gelassen.
> 
> ...


 
hallo exto, wollte schon fragen, wie's war in merxhausen. ..... na dann wünsch ich dir erstmal gute besserung .


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Juli 2007)

dueckr schrieb:


> Die Tour war aber wirklich klasse. Alles (für mich) neue Trails im Westdeister mit Super-Flow. Anstiege der Hitze angemessen  + Lecker-Weizen.
> 
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht!
> 
> ...



Kann mich nur anschließen, nette Leute, Sturzfrei durchgekommen und lecker Alkfrei-Weizchen in Mooshütte   

Bis zum nächsten Mal !

Sonnige Tage
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Juli 2007)

Aktion Deisterkreisel :

habe heute mal mit der West-Deister Planung angefangen und sie in MagicMaps eingetippt:

Startpunt Hohenbostel über Bantorf-Mooshütte-Cicilienhöhe-Teufelsbrücke-Heisterburg-Feggendorf-Lauenau-Nienstedt-kl. Parkplatz unterhalb Pass.

Eckdaten: 20km-500Hm sehr viel Trail

Das ist nur ein sehr kleiner Teil vom Deisterkreisel  

Ich werde Schappi und Co einen Link schicken wo genaue Detailansicht (GoogleEarth,GPX-File usw.) zum Download bereit stehen. Bitte nicht veröffentlichen!!! 

Nun muss weiter von Euch kräftig geplant werden, ob der Deisterkreisel machbar ist. Kann gerne behilflich sein. Hat jemand von Euch ( Schappi, hast du) MagicMaps 2.0 Niedersachsen Ost für weitere Planung ??? 

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dirk
MagicMaps habe ich 
muss ich nur in stallieren und mich damit auseinadersetzten
Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. Juli 2007)

hallo Leute
wie sieht es am Sonntag aus?
Wer hätte Zeit und Lust?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. Juli 2007)

Ich bekunde mal Zeit und Lust. Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob's wieder geht. Auf der Straße geht's schon wieder gut (jedenfalls viiiiel besser als laufen). Gelände muss ich Fr. oder Sa. erst probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Juli 2007)

Sonntag hätte ich auch wieder Zeit und Lust, und vor allem Nachholbedarf.


----------



## slaine (19. Juli 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bekunde mal Zeit und Lust. Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob's wieder geht. Auf der Straße geht's schon wieder gut (jedenfalls viiiiel besser als laufen). Gelände muss ich Fr. oder Sa. erst probieren...


aua, was hast du denn gemacht?
bin sonntag wohl leider wieder nicht dabei ->bikepark


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> aua, was hast du denn gemacht?
> bin sonntag wohl leider wieder nicht dabei ->bikepark



Hallo Slaine,
dich hats ja jetzt voll infiziert der FR Virus seit du dein neues Bike hast.
Poste doch mal ein bild.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (19. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine,
> dich hats ja jetzt voll infiziert der FR Virus seit du dein neues Bike hast.
> Poste doch mal ein bild.
> Gruß
> Schappi



jawoll! muss aber erstamol ein bild machen, komm ich wohl erst am WE zu


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sonntag hätte ich auch wieder Zeit und Lust, und vor allem Nachholbedarf.



Hallo Homer,
am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr bei dir Treffen auf dem Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk?
Können wir noch einmal versuchen die Trails vom letzten Sonntag abzufahren, wenn exto auch dazukommt ist es für ihn auch leichter zu finden.
@exto und alle interessierten.
Treffen in Barsinghausen auf dem Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk an der Hinterkampstr. Ist groß ausgeschildert.
Kommst du aus dem befreundeten Ausland genauso schnell hin wie zum Nienstädter Pass.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2007)

schade jungs, aber das ist mir zu weit weg. wäre sonst gern mit dabei gewesen. mit dem bike gute 1,5 h bis basche und extra dafür den dachgepäckträger auf´s auto zu schrauben :-(
dann bis nächstes wochenende 
v.g. sören


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr bei dir Treffen auf dem Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk?
> Können wir noch einmal versuchen die Trails vom letzten Sonntag abzufahren, wenn exto auch dazukommt ist es für ihn auch leichter zu finden.
> @exto und alle interessierten.
> ...



Na das solltet ihr doch jetzt wohl finden! Aber passt auf Homer auf und lasst ihn nicht vorfahren    
Aber wenn doch, findet ihr vielleicht noch ein paar neue  Trails  

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall  

Werde wohl nach  -Gelage um die Uhrzeit noch nicht fahrtüchtig sein


----------



## exto (20. Juli 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> aua, was hast du denn gemacht?
> bin sonntag wohl leider wieder nicht dabei ->bikepark



Hab mir am Freitag von meiner Süßen nen Bierzelttisch auf den Fuß werfen lassen. Da ich Niggels versprochen hatte, zum Downhill nach Merxhausen zu fahren (und selbst auch heiß darauf war), hab ich mir den Gang zum Doc erst mal geklemmt.

Mit dem Fuß fest im Bike - Schuh verschnürt, ging's auch _einigermaßen_. Dann hab ich mich allerdings im ersten Wertungslauf dermaßen geerdet, dass ne Menge Pelle auf der Strecke geblieben ist. (Video ist vorhanden  )

Montag dann doch zum Doc und ne ellenlange Liste mit Diagnoseziffern gekriegt. 

Der gebrochene Zeh hat mittlerweile wieder fast den normalen Umfang. Nur an der Farbe muss ich noch arbeiten. Auch die ersten großflächigen Pflaster konnte ich beim heute fälligen Verbandswechsel schon weglassen. 

*Es wird...*


----------



## rip (20. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine,
> dich hats ja jetzt voll infiziert der FR Virus seit du dein neues Bike hast.
> Poste doch mal ein bild.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Was meinst Du pasiert mit ihm, wenn wir Sonntag nachmittag aus Winterberg wiederkommen?
Der wird nur noch FR und DH fahren  

@Slaine: Protektorenjacke und Hose hab´ich leihweise für Dich organisiert. Rainer kommt auch mit, sind wir also zu dritt.
Meine Adresse für das Treffen Sonntag hast Du als PN.

gruezi all miteinand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr ewigen Sonntagsfahrer,
hat wer Lust mal zur Abwechsung ne Samstagnachmittagsrunde im Westdeister zu drehen.
Ich kann diesen Sonntag mal wieder nicht, da Downhillfaller wieder ein Jahr älter wird  (darauf und auf die Tatsache das er noch keinen heftigen Sturz hintersich hat) müssen wir anstoßen. 
Ich werde also aus o.g. Grund morgen schon ne Runde drehen.
Falls einer oder mehrere Zeit haben bitte melden.
Wie siehts bei Dir aus Homer?? Du könntest dann die Truppe  am Sonntag noch besser durch die flowigen Trails führen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo ihr ewigen Sonntagsfahrer,
> hat wer Lust mal zur Abwechsung ne Samstagnachmittagsrunde im Westdeister zu drehen.
> Ich kann diesen Sonntag mal wieder nicht, da Downhillfaller wieder ein Jahr älter wird  (darauf und auf die Tatsache das er noch keinen heftigen Sturz hintersich hat) müssen wir anstoßen.
> Ich werde also aus o.g. Grund morgen schon ne Runde drehen.
> ...



Hallo Tom, (leg dir doch mal nen anderen Nick zu ich komme mir immer so schwul vor wenn ich Hallo Barbie schreibe),

 Hallo Homer und Exto
Ich könnte eventuell Samstag (da ist die Wettervorhersage auch deutlich besser) wie sieht es bei euch aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (20. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> @Slaine: Protektorenjacke und Hose hab´ich leihweise für Dich organisiert. Rainer kommt auch mit, sind wir also zu dritt.
> Meine Adresse für das Treffen Sonntag hast Du als PN.
> 
> gruezi all miteinand



hey klasse - dann kann ja fast nix mehr passieren


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2007)

also samstag ab 12,30 h sieht es bei mir auch besser aus .


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Juli 2007)

Hi Schappi,
mein Nick ist schon etwas älter, da hat meine Tochter so nen Barbiefimmel gehabt. Damals viel mir halt einfach nichts anderes ein.....   

So, nun zu Samstag, ich starte vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz.
Wir könnten von dort entweder gemeinsam starten oder uns am Fernsehturm treffen, den Trail gemeinsam biken (habe ihn heute positiv getestet ) und von dort gehts dann zur Kreuzbuche zu den anderen Trails.
Teilt mir bitte noch Zeit und Ort mit.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Wasserträger (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute ich wollte mich morgen um 10:00 Uhr mit jemanden in Hannover treffen um in den Deister zu fahren. Leider hat mir der Bekannte keine feste Zusage gegeben und evtl. würde ich dann alleine los fahren und mich euch anschließen. Wann seit ihr den ungefähr am Fernsehturm und vor allen Dingen ist mit dem Fernsehturm der große runde Turm in der Nähe von Basinghausen gemeint???

Meine Ortskenntnise sind im Deister nicht so gut denn ich komme meist nur bis zum Annaturm. Bis morgen dann vielleicht und ich schaue morgen früh nochmal nach einer Nachricht. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer seine Handynr. per PN schicken denn das würde vieles vereinfachen ;-)))

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Ich kann heute leider gar nicht, weil ich den ganzen Tag arbeiten muß. 
Gestern habe ich bei nem Kundenbesuch einen weiteren "lonesome Rider" kennengelernt. Der ist auch gern auf Trails unterwegs und wollte am Sonntag vielleicht mitkommen. Seid Ihr dann heute *und* morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo nochmal,
Schade das Homer nicht dabei ist. Dann könnten wir ihm nochmal zeigen wo er letzens die Truppe verlassen hat. 
Wie siehts denn nun mit den anderen aus?
Kommt denn überhaupt noch wer mit?? 
Was ist mit Dir Schappi??? 
Lt. Wetter.com wird's heute wesentlich besser als morgen. 

Gruß Tom 

PS: Wasserträger, ich kann Dir leider keine weiteren Infos geben, da noch nicht feststeht wann es losgeht. Ich fahre bei diesem Wetter auf alle Fälle, vermutlich dann aber erst Nachmittags.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich kriegs auch nicht hin  . Habe heute einen Familienausflug versprochen.
Werde dann eher spontan je nach Verfügbarkeit allein losfahren.

Viel Spaß....wäre auch gern dabei gewesen....aber es geht ja immer nur eins

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tom Hallo Homer,
jetzt habe ich die Qual der Wahl.samstag oder Sonntag?
Ich entscheide mich für das bessere Wetter und für Samstag.
Tom: Treffen um 14:00 Uhr am Teufelsbrücken Parkplatz?
@Hoermann 
willst du mitkommen, dann kann ich dich mit dem Auto abholen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> H
> @Hoermann
> willst du mitkommen, dann kann ich dich mit dem Auto abholen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



hallo schappi, überlege noch. 
aber das ist doch voll der umweg für dich. 
wie komme ich denn zum teufelsbrückenparkplatz ?
schickt mir mal ne info. 
 gruß sören


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2007)

Sören 
das ist kein Großer Umweg für mich, da ich sowieso um den deister fahren Muss.
Bin um !3:30 Uhr bei dir.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Juli 2007)

Wie wars denn heute? habt ihr alle wieder ausm wald rausgefunden?
ich hab immer noch vor sonntag zu fahren. wer kommt mit? exto? roudy? treffpunkt könnte am besucherberkwerk oder auch in bredenbeck sein


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Juli 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wie wars denn heute? habt ihr alle wieder ausm wald rausgefunden?
> ich hab immer noch vor sonntag zu fahren. wer kommt mit? exto? roudy? treffpunkt könnte am besucherberkwerk oder auch in bredenbeck sein



Hi Homer,
schade, dass du nicht dabei warst.  
War wie auch die letzten male wieder ne schön flotte flowige Trailtour. 
Wir haben diesmal auch noch die Abfahrt vom Fernsehturmtrail mitgenommen (aber nur bis unten zur ersten Kreuzung).
Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal "Bergziege - Sören" kennengelernt.
Das Abschlußweizen in der Mooshütte war auch wieder lecker.
Also dann viel Spaß heute.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2007)

Ja und wie das leben so speilt haben wir an der Kreuzbuche den Bruder von tintin getroffen und er ist die Tour mit uns gefahren.
Homer ich mache heute auf Familie. Schönen Sonntag
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte gestern den ganzen Tag lang Spass mit Fliesen schleppen und verlegen. Heute hab ich Rücken und Knie   und werd mich mal ganz ungeniert ausruhen und mit Familie und Hund was unternehmen. Nächstes WE bin ich aber wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo exto,
was machen die alten Kochen? Knarzt es noch im Gebälk?
Wenn die so weitermachst mit "ab und zu muss man dem Schicksal mal ein Angebot machen, sonst wird das Leben langweilig" bekommst du noch bikeverbot von deiner Liebsten.

Auf die Westdeistertrails solltest du unbedingt mal mitkommen die haben sehr schönen flow!
Gute Besserung
von
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2007)

Happy Birthday Downhillfaller, 
Alter Sack!!
Ich freue mich schon auf die Runde Weizen in der Mooshütte.
Wie war die Feier?
Was macht der Kopf?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,
> wollte mich mal wieder aus den USA melden.
> bin vor drei tagen in den berühmten Slickrocks in Moab (UTAH) gefahren.
> War ne echt schöne Tour 12 Meilen auf und ab auf blanken Fels ohne schatten bei ca 35 Grad im Schatten. Danach war ich alle. Vor allem habe ich nichts weiteres ausser Motorhome fahren in den letzten 4 Wochen gemacht.
> ...



Hallo Torsten,
Gestern an der Kreuzbuche haben wir deinen Bruder getroffenund er ist die Westdeistertour mit uns gefahren. Netter Kerl!!
Ich hoffe das er jetzt öfter mal mitkommt.
Bis demnächst im Deister
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Downhillfaller,
> Alter Sack!!
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Runde Weizen in der Mooshütte.
> Wie war die Feier?
> ...



auch von mir alles gute und herzlichen glückwunsch , leider ja noch "unbekannter weise" .

v.g. sören


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> auch von mir alles gute und herzlichen glückwunsch , leider ja noch "unbekannter weise" .
> 
> v.g. sören



Danke allen für die Glückwünsche !

War doch eine ganz schön lange Nacht (4 Uhr  ) mit viel 
zum Glück ohne :kotz:

Barbie hat ganz gut mitgehalten    . Aber das war voll o.k, immerhin hat er ja 4xBiken in der Woche in den Beinen gehabt.

Das einzigste was ich heute noch mit Biken mache ist jetzt Epo-Tour-France gucken .
Prost!

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juli 2007)

*Aktion Deisterkreisel*


@Carsten : habe dein Deisterkreisel-Anteil eingepflegt und vom unteren Parkplatz bis Springe weitergeführt.

Die Dateien auf dem Server sind wieder aktuell (alter Link).
Bis jetzt: 63km - 1200Hm  

Jetzt brauchen wir hoermann für den Springer Teil. 

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juli 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> *Aktion Deisterkreisel*
> 
> 
> @Carsten : habe dein Deisterkreisel-Anteil eingepflegt und vom unteren Parkplatz bis Springe weitergeführt.
> ...



63 km - 1200 Hm, da brauche ich hoermann für ne Springer Unterkunft mit Frühstück und Dusche


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juli 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> *Aktion Deisterkreisel*
> 
> 
> @Carsten : habe dein Deisterkreisel-Anteil eingepflegt und vom unteren Parkplatz bis Springe weitergeführt.
> ...



Habt Ihr Grenzweg, Bielstein, und den Trail ab Jägerallee kurz vor Köllnischfeld mit drin ?


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute
hier der erste Vorschlag bis Springe.
wer kann das vervollständigen?






[/url][/IMG]

Roudy,
du kennst dich da im Springer Raum gut aus Kannst du eine Vorschlag machen wie mann von Nienstedt über Springe nach Bredenbeck kommt?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2007)

hallo jungs, trailtechnisch ist hier im springer teil leider nicht so viel los. außer dem steinbruch und vllt. den jägerstieg haben wir noch 2 - 3 knackige anstiege zu bieten. 
werde aber nochmal die tage ein wenig suchen gehen. 

@ roudy - lust auf ne abendrunde die tage ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs, trailtechnisch ist hier im springer teil leider nicht so viel los. außer dem steinbruch und vllt. den jägerstieg haben wir noch 2 - 3 knackige anstiege zu bieten.
> werde aber nochmal die tage ein wenig suchen gehen.
> 
> @ roudy - lust auf ne abendrunde die tage ?



@hoermann2201: wir haben wirklich nur Trails genommen die mit auf dem Weg liegen. Jägerstieg habe ich schweren Herzens ausgelassen, da wir erst mal sehen müssen was am Ende rauskommt.

@hoermann2201: hast Du das Bild mit der Deisterpforte angesehen??? Gibts da ne Möglichleit die rote Linie zu fahren???

Noch 3 Tage arbeiten  , dann gehts am Samstag in den "Black-Forrest"


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> was machen die alten Kochen? Knarzt es noch im Gebälk?
> Wenn die so weitermachst mit "ab und zu muss man dem Schicksal mal ein Angebot machen, sonst wird das Leben langweilig" bekommst du noch bikeverbot von deiner Liebsten.
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten,

ob's knarzt, oder nicht: Ich hab in den letzten 2 Wochen 4 Kilos abgenommen, das Quarzen aufgegeben und fast 500 km geschrubbt  
Ich hab mirschließlich was vorgenommen, da kenn ich dann nix. Wie oben schon mal geschrieben: Wenn ich auch schon wieder so gut laufen könnte wie biken, wäre alles im Lot.
Was meine Süße angeht, bin ich ganz zuversichtlich. Erstens hat die jetzt selbst ein Bike und zweitens ist die nicht pingelig. Im Gegenteil: Die freut sich tierisch, wenn sie mich mit ihren Sälbchen und Globuli traktieren kann. (ich fürchte, bevor der Zeh zusammenwachsen kann, sterbe ich an ner Arnica-Vergiftung)

Also: Her mit dem Deister-Kreisel


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2007)

Ach ja: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dirk. 

Wär schön, wenn wir uns mal wieder über den Weg fahren...


----------



## slaine (23. Juli 2007)

Jau Dirk von mir auch alles gute nachträglich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs, trailtechnisch ist hier im springer teil leider nicht so viel los. außer dem steinbruch und vllt. den jägerstieg haben wir noch 2 - 3 knackige anstiege zu bieten.
> werde aber nochmal die tage ein wenig suchen gehen.
> 
> @ roudy - lust auf ne abendrunde die tage ?


 
Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juli 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ach ja: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dirk.
> 
> Wär schön, wenn wir uns mal wieder über den Weg fahren...



Danke exto und slaine!

Vielleicht treffen wir uns bei der Deisterkreisel-Aktion   

Komme gerade aus dem Deister, war wieder schön matschig  

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> hier der erste Vorschlag bis Springe.
> wer kann das vervollständigen?
> 
> ...



Hai,
wo ist den der Start (Bredenbeck) ?
Welchen KM und HM-Stand habt ihr denn in Nienstedt in der Planung ?
Ich würde - glaube ich kurz unterhalb des Kammweges rauffahren nach Köllnischfeld. Dann DH-Jägerallee und/oder Steinbruch (Steinbruch wäre cool wg. Fernsicht...guckt euch dass Foto in Google-Earth an  [Jägerallee ist wahrscheinlich am Ende der Tour zu schwierig] und von da am Waldrand Richtung Taternpfahl...ab da entweder Kammweg mit wenig Gefälle und dann nach Bredenbeck Parkplatz oder Frauenweg steil (Tempo 70 geht sicher) und dann am Waldrand zum Parkplatz (über Knigges Forsthaus)

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2007)

also steinbruch sollten wir schon mitnehmen, wie du schon sagtest, allein wegen der fernsicht. von da könnten wir bis unterhalb der deisterpforte fahren, dann uphill bis wieder steinbruch und rüber zur laube oder köllnischfeld.

könnten allerdings auch über jägerallee wieder hoch zur laube, und die letzten körner dort lassen  .

@ roudy - wann willst du  die tage los ( feierabendrunde ) ?

v.g. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2007)

hallo jungs, wollte so langsam mal das wochenende planen ( biken und familie ) . steht die sonntagsrunde wieder an, oder biken wir am samstag ?  wie sehen eure planungen aus ?  gruß sören


----------



## rip (25. Juli 2007)

Am Wochenende macht der Bikepark Hahnenklee auf.
Wir werden dort aufschlagen und die Samstag-Abend party mitnehmen, um dann am Sonntag nochmal die Northshores zu shredden....

Wer kommt mit, wer hat Lust?


----------



## slaine (25. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Am Wochenende macht der Bikepark Hahnenklee auf.
> Wir werden dort aufschlagen und die Samstag-Abend party mitnehmen, um dann am Sonntag nochmal die Northshores zu shredden....
> 
> Wer kommt mit, wer hat Lust?



hab samstag abend ein konzert - sonntag muss ich mal schaun
heut 17:15?


----------



## exto (25. Juli 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Am Wochenende macht der Bikepark Hahnenklee auf.
> Wir werden dort aufschlagen und die Samstag-Abend party mitnehmen, um dann am Sonntag nochmal die Northshores zu shredden....
> 
> Wer kommt mit, wer hat Lust?




Ich fürchte, da wird's dieses WE unglaublich voll sein. Aber hin muss ich da diesen Sommer unbedingt noch...

Für ne Deisterrunde Sa oder So bin ich zu haben. Bis jetzt is mir der genaue Termin noch Latte... Richte mich nach der Mehrheit.


----------



## schappi (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Hoemann,
gerade von Dienstreise zurück wäre dabei.
Samstag nachmittag 14:00 oder Sonntag 11:00 Uhr.
Was passt besser.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juli 2007)

hai schappi, wäre mir egal. könnte an beiden tagen. @ homer, exto, roudy und co. was passt euch besser ?


----------



## Frank/2 (26. Juli 2007)

Tach Leute  

Bin neu hier und würde mich gerne mal anschließen   Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr denn meistens? Komme aus H und bin noch etwas ungeübt, aber motiviert und fit  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai schappi, wäre mir egal. könnte an beiden tagen. @ homer, exto, roudy und co. was passt euch besser ?



Ich antworte mal als erster : Samstag 14 Uhr finde ich gut. Da bleibt Zeit zum ausschlafen und frühstücken. Wenn die Mehrheit Sonntag fährt bin ich aber auch dabei.

Der Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal als erster : Samstag 14 Uhr finde ich gut. Da bleibt Zeit zum ausschlafen und frühstücken. Wenn die Mehrheit Sonntag fährt bin ich aber auch dabei.
> 
> Der Roudy


 
wie wär's denn mit beiden tagen *grins* ?  also ich habe dafür schon das okay von der familie  .


----------



## rip (27. Juli 2007)

Frank/2 schrieb:


> Tach Leute
> 
> Bin neu hier und würde mich gerne mal anschließen   Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr denn meistens? Komme aus H und bin noch etwas ungeübt, aber motiviert und fit
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,

es gibt 3 Gruppen hier. Die Dienstagstruppe, meist Studenten aller Leistungsklassen, die aber direkt von Hannover bis zum Deister fahren.
Dann die Mittwochsgruppe, die sich in Bredenbeck treffen und von dort ca. 25-35km fahren. Und die "Sonntagsfahrer" (nich böse sein, Jungs   ), die meist am Wochenende fahren.

Für die Mittwochsgruppe kann ich Dich herzlich einladen, mal mitzufahren. Die anderen Gruppen sind aber auch sehr offen, wobei die "Sonntagsfahrer" sehr aktiv hier im Forum sind und scheinbar viel unternehmen. Dort sind meines Wissens alle Neueinsteiger (im Sinne von neu im Deister) willkommen.


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal als erster : Samstag 14 Uhr finde ich gut. Da bleibt Zeit zum ausschlafen und frühstücken. Wenn die Mehrheit Sonntag fährt bin ich aber auch dabei.
> 
> Der Roudy



Mir würde aus obrigen Gründen auch der Samstag 14:00 Uhr besser passen.
Vorschlag 14:00 Uhr Wöltjebuche.
Oder wollen wir nochmal in den Westdeister?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (27. Juli 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie wär's denn mit beiden tagen *grins* ?  also ich habe dafür schon das okay von der familie  .



sonntag ginge bei mir auch - wobei ich mich noch nicht so recht zwischen deister und bikepark-eröffnung hahnenklee entscheiden kann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Mir würde aus obrigen Gründen auch der Samstag 14:00 Uhr besser passen.
> Vorschlag 14:00 Uhr Wöltjebuche.
> Oder wollen wir nochmal in den Westdeister?
> Gruß
> Schappi



 Dann also Sa; 14 Uhr. Westdeister wäre klasse, da war ich noch nicht so oft.


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juli 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Mir würde aus obrigen Gründen auch der Samstag 14:00 Uhr besser passen.
> Vorschlag 14:00 Uhr Wöltjebuche.
> Oder wollen wir nochmal in den Westdeister?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Jungs,

ihr werdet wohl auch noch zu Schönwetterfahrern    Sonntag soll es ja regnen!
Last noch was für uns über im West-Deister... in 2 Wochen sind wir wieder da.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2007)

Ok. Also Samstag 14:00 Uhr scheint dann klar   Ich bin dabei. West oder Ost ist mir egal...


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ok. Also Samstag 14:00 Uhr scheint dann klar   Ich bin dabei. West oder Ost ist mir egal...



d i t o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
dann lasst uns um 14:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke treffen.
Ich biete Mitfahrgelegenheit an
Hier die Anfahrtskizze:






[/url][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2007)

Na dann bis morgen um 14:00h. Ich freu mich ...

@Frank/2: Komm doch einfach vorbei !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juli 2007)

Ich würde mit Daniel an der Kreuzbuche oder an der Heisterburg zu euch stoßen. Wann seit ihr ungefähr dort?


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juli 2007)

moin, moin 

bleibt es bei heute 14.00 uhr oder gibt es absagen aufgrund des wetter´s ?

also ich würde gerne fahren wollen  .

see you 

sören


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wir sind doch keine Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker!
ch komme auf jeden Fall.
Treffen um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Teüfelsbrücke.
@homer
Wir können uns ja so gegen 14:30 Uhr an der Kreuzbuche treffen
Gruß
Schapi


----------



## exto (28. Juli 2007)

Wetter? Was für'n Wetter?

Bin auf jeden Fall da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
das war wieder mal ne geniale Schlammschlacht, besonders der untere Teil vom Fernsehturmtrail. Der hat zwar ein wenig von seinem Flow eingebüßt, ist jetzt wieder "fahrbar" und mit schön tiefen Treckerfurchen voller Wasser gespickt. Außerdem liegt noch jede Menge Kleinholz rum, Schaltauge sei wachsam. 
bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo Homer,
wir haben dann noch einmal eine Up Hill Schlammschlacht gemacht einen Weg oberhalb des Weges der vom Verbandsheim zur Bößquelle geht.
Wir haben dann in der Teufelsbrücke noch ein Bier für euch mitgetrunken
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sören,
kannst du mal die Bilder von der Teufelsbrücke hier reinstellen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juli 2007)




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juli 2007)

sind nicht so toll geworden, aber bitte :

ich hab allein ca. 15 min zum bikewaschen benötigt gestern.
hat aber riesig spaß gemacht


viele grüße 

sören


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juli 2007)

Hi,
15 Min putzen klingt harmlos finde ich.
Ich hab meins erstmal in den dunklen Keller gestellt und warte bis der Modder trocken ist. Dann abkloppfen und gut 

Ich fand´s richtig klasse. So ´ne Modderei würde sich doch keiner alleine antun oder ?
Aber sich in der Gruppe in die Pampe zu stürzen machte richtig Laune . 
Danke nochmal an den "Fotografen" - vielleicht fährst du ja wirklich mal mit 

@ Schappi - Ich hoffe dein Knie hat nicht zu viel abbekommen


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juli 2007)

15 min alleine mit dem wasserschlauch um den gröbsten modder zu entfernen.


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2007)

Der niedrige Reibbeiwert der das Vorderrad hat ausbrechen lassen, hat auch nur leichte Abschürfungen am Knie zugelassen. Also nur ein paar kleine Schrammen.
15min für das ganze Bike? Pfuscher! ich habe 15min und 2mal einseifen gebraucht um nur meine Beine wieder hell zu bekommen.
Das Ventil und die Pumpe sind auch wieder heile.
Eine Spaxschraube 3x25mm hat die Pumpe wieder repariert und der Kolben wird nicht mehr von der Kolbenstange abbrechen.
Zur Modderschlacht: mit Sissies würde man das nicht machen, aber wenn genügend halbverrückte Biker zusammenkommen ist ist es plötzlich ein Riesenspass.
Unser Sozialpädagoge mit erlebnisspädagogischer Fachausbildung müsste uns das doch erklären können. 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (29. Juli 2007)

Da gibt's ja nich viel zu erklären.

Jungs machen sich gern dreckich. Egal in welchem Alter. Wenn man älter als acht ist, braucht man allerdings entweder ein Medium und/oder Gesellschaft um soche infantilen Schlammschlachten vor sich selbst zu rechtfertigen.

Biken in Horden das bietet das alles in perfekter Art und Weise...


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2007)

Marathon in Pyrmont

http://www.briese-at-sports.de/html/mtb-marathon.html

so jungs, jetzt gilt´s , wer ist alles bei der quälerei dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Juli 2007)

... und vorher (zum warm machen):

http://www.bikesportlippe.de/3stundendetmold.html

In Pyrmont bin ich nicht dabei, weil ich da schon in Frankreich weile. Für Detmold bin ich (durch die Terminverlegung) auf das Wohlwollen meiner Kollegen angewiesen. Mal seh'n, sollte aber klappen...


----------



## schappi (1. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin das nächste und übernächste Wochenende nicht verfügbar.

Denkt alle an den Termin für den Deisterkreisel am Samstag dem 18.August.
da es Viele Km und Hm sind sollten wir am Morgen um 9:00 Uhr starten.
Startpunkt ist Bredenbeck Parkplatz am Sportplatz.






[/url][/IMG]
Alle Interessierten sind herzlich willkommen.
Bitte meldet Euch, damit wir planen können.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (1. August 2007)

@schappi: Freue mich schon auf die Tour!

@den Rest: Will am kommenden WE unbedingt xwieder im Deister fahren. Wer kommt mit? Mein Vorschlag: Start Sa. 10:00 am Nienstedter Pass.


----------



## Loni (1. August 2007)

MoinMoin!

ich bin neu in Hannover und ganz heiss darauf, die MTB-Möglichkeiten zu erkunden. Ich hab schon gelesen, dass es dienstags und mittwochs regelmäßige Treffs gibt (aber wo und wann?) und am WE gefahren wird. 
Fahrt Ihr auch wochentags sonst noch Feierabendtouren? (z.B. morgen?)
Gibt es noch was anderes in/um Hannover als den Deister?
Ich kann mit meiner MTB-Erfahrung noch nicht protzen, aber mit der Froide am Fahren  

Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> ich bin neu in Hannover und ganz heiss darauf, die MTB-Möglichkeiten zu erkunden. Ich hab schon gelesen, dass es dienstags und mittwochs regelmäßige Treffs gibt (aber wo und wann?) und am WE gefahren wird.
> Fahrt Ihr auch wochentags sonst noch Feierabendtouren? (z.B. morgen?)
> ...



Hallo Loni
in unserem Forum gibt es im Grunde 2 Gruppen. Zum einen die Mittwochsfahrer , die weder Tod noch Teufel fürchten und gern die trickreichen Trails shredden. Dabei schrecken die auch nicht davor zurück, reichlich Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Wenn Du die Herausforderung suchst und auch fahrtechnisch gut unterwegs bist, hast Du sicher ne Menge Freude mit dieser Truppe. 
Als nächstes Wären da die Sonntagsfahrer, die am WE Trailtouren ohne jeden Leistungsdruck fahren. Die Touren finden größtenteils auch auf den einschlägigen Trails der Mittwochstouren statt, dabei hängen wir aber nicht so hart am Gas. 
Böse Zungen behaupten die Sonntagsfahrer wären dem Sandkastenalter entwachsene Männer, die sich gern einmoddern.  

Für ne spontane Runde zwischendurch nach Feierabend ist hier eigentlich auch jeder zu haben. Deshalb gilt: Täglich das Forum checken


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!

Viele Grüße aus dem "Hochgebierge" Schwarzwald.
Wir trainieren bei bestem Wetter für den Deisterkreisel. Gestern ne 1700Hm Tour und heute leichtes 1000Hm-Ausrollen  

Bis bald und haltet die Ohren steif!

Gruß
Dirk&Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. August 2007)

Terminansage:
hoerman und roudy fahren am 02.08.07

Start Bredenbeck 17:20 - Laube 18:00 - dann Richtung kleiner Deister.
Plan 2-3 h - 40-50 km - 1000 hm

Wenig Trails - eher steile Anstiege - und heizen+klönen

Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## firefighter76 (1. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Terminansage:
> hoerman und roudy fahren am 02.08.07
> 
> Start Bredenbeck 17:20 - Laube 18:00 - dann Richtung kleiner Deister.
> ...



Ohne mich, muß da noch arbeiten und meine neue Bremse zieht auch nicht richtig erstmal richtig entlüften.
Aber am Sonntag vielleicht muß Samstag auch arbeiten:kotz: .
Bis die Tage


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. August 2007)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt ist mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (2. August 2007)

jo.... wird ja immer mehr hier und das ist gut so, der Begriff "Sonntagsfahrer" scheint auch angenommen zu sein (*zwinker* zu homer)....

Gestern war es im Grenzweg sehr matschig und es war unentspannt dort zu fahren. Trotz allem sind wir nur mit leichte Schäden davon gekommen.

P.S.: Ihr müsstet den Slaine mal sehen, wie der schwitzt und keucht mit seinem neuen bike  

@Loni

Mittwochs starten wir meist in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz in der Glückaufstr., in letzter Zeit haben wir wegen unserer "alten" und "lahmen" Mitfahrer die Strecke etwas verkürzt: weniger km und weniger hm... ist also etwas entspannter geworden, erfordert aber trotzdem Konzentration.


----------



## Loni (2. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Terminansage:
> hoerman und roudy fahren am 02.08.07
> 
> Start Bredenbeck 17:20 - Laube 18:00 - dann Richtung kleiner Deister.
> ...



Ich gern, allerdinx muss ich noch rausfinden, wie ich von Hannover (Kleefeld) zum Treffpunkt komme... und das rechtzeitig..
ich find bestimmt was im Netz, bin aber dankbar fuer Hinweise.

heisst wenig trails, dass die Anstiege Asphalt sind?
ich komm ja aus dem Flachland von Bremen und 1000 hm sind utopische Zahlen fuer mich, aber irgendwann muss ich das mit den Anstiegen ja ueben


----------



## slaine (2. August 2007)

rip schrieb:


> P.S.: Ihr müsstet den Slaine mal sehen, wie der schwitzt und keucht mit seinem neuen bike



ja das freut dich wohl   immerhin musste ich noch nicht absteigen, hatte gestern auch schon kaum noch Wadenkrämpfe   es bleibt also bei einem KB vorn

@loni: ne, der einzige asphaltierte Anstieg ist eigentl die Teerstraße von Springe aus - zum Glück


----------



## rip (2. August 2007)

rofl, slaine.... wenn wir die volle Tourlänge wieder fahren, reicht ein Kettenblatt nicht mehr aus. Das sind dann 36 km und knapp über 1000hm...  

by the way: schau mal hier und sei am Wochenende vorsichtig, hehehe....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206723&page=163


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Ich gern, allerdinx muss ich noch rausfinden, wie ich von Hannover (Kleefeld) zum Treffpunkt komme... und das rechtzeitig..
> ich find bestimmt was im Netz, bin aber dankbar fuer Hinweise.
> 
> heisst wenig trails, dass die Anstiege Asphalt sind?
> ich komm ja aus dem Flachland von Bremen und 1000 hm sind utopische Zahlen fuer mich, aber irgendwann muss ich das mit den Anstiegen ja ueben


 

www-map24-de 23km - 36 Minuten......ab Tönniesbergkreisel auf B217 Richtung Hameln - In Holtensen rechts nach Bredenbeck - an Hauptstr links -am Denkmal rechts in Deisterstr - ca 800 m dann rechts in Glückaufstr = Parkplatz. 
Wenig Trails heißt, die Wege die wir runter fahren sind etwas breiter und weniger technisch. Dafür dann "etwas" schneller. Asphaltanteile gibt es nur wenige. Da wir uns auf einen Marathon Anfang September vorbereiten, geht weniger als 1000 hm nicht, da dort ca. 1600 hm auf 58 km gefahren werden :-( 
Im Zweifelsfall fährst du eben so lange und weit mit wie du kannst oder willst.

Bis später - wer bringt eigentlich Sonne mit ?


----------



## Loni (2. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> www-map24-de 23km - 36 Minuten......ab Tönniesbergkreisel auf B217 Richtung Hameln - In Holtensen rechts nach Bredenbeck - an Hauptstr links -am Denkmal rechts in Deisterstr - ca 800 m dann rechts in Glückaufstr = Parkplatz.
> Wenig Trails heißt, die Wege die wir runter fahren sind etwas breiter und weniger technisch. Dafür dann "etwas" schneller. Asphaltanteile gibt es nur wenige. Da wir uns auf einen Marathon Anfang September vorbereiten, geht weniger als 1000 hm nicht, da dort ca. 1600 hm auf 58 km gefahren werden :-(
> Im Zweifelsfall fährst du eben so lange und weit mit wie du kannst oder willst.
> 
> Bis später - wer bringt eigentlich Sonne mit ?



Danke fuer die Wegbeschreibung, ich hab aber gar kein Auto also wird es wohl laenger als 36 min dauern 
werd wohl mit dem bike kommen. 
Das mit den Hoehenmetern ist generell gut, ich werd ja sehen, wie ich damit klarkomme -und ihr dann wohl auch 
bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Wegbeschreibung, ich hab aber gar kein Auto also wird es wohl laenger als 36 min dauern
> werd wohl mit dem bike kommen.
> Das mit den Hoehenmetern ist generell gut, ich werd ja sehen, wie ich damit klarkomme -und ihr dann wohl auch
> bis später!


 
Schreib noch kurz bevor du losfährst, ob du mit Rad oder Bahn+Rad kommst und ob du in Bredenbeck oder an der Laube zu uns stößt. So warten wir nicht unnötig am falschen Ort.Gruß


----------



## Loni (2. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schreib noch kurz bevor du losfährst, ob du mit Rad oder Bahn+Rad kommst und ob du in Bredenbeck oder an der Laube zu uns stößt. So warten wir nicht unnötig am falschen Ort.Gruß



fahre mit dem rad nach Bredenbeck. 
Ich weiss nicht, wo die Laube ist, aber glueckauf hab ich gefunden. 

bis 17:20 dann


----------



## f&f (2. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schreib noch kurz bevor du losfährst, ob du mit Rad oder Bahn+Rad kommst und ob du in Bredenbeck oder an der Laube zu uns stößt. So warten wir nicht unnötig am falschen Ort.Gruß



Hallo zusammen,

da hätte ich mal ne Frage. Ist es durchführbar, nach Feierabend im Berufsverkehr mit der Bahn aus Hannover Richtung Deister zu fahren (mit dem MTB im Gepäck)? Ich verfolge eure Deister-Diskussionen schon länger und wollte immer mal fragen, ob ich mich mal anschließen kann, aber in der Regel käme das schon rein zeitlich nicht hin. 
Ich stell mich mal kurz vor:
männlich, 34, Mineraloge und letzten November von Aachen nach Hannover gezogen. Mit dem MTB (Hardtail) fahre ich Feierabend- und Wochenendtouren, eher auf Distanz, dafür weniger Trails. Hier in Hannover beschränken sich die Feierabendtouren leider nur auf den Benther Berg und die Erhöhung bei Gehrden. Im Deister war ich auch schon einige mal, aber bei 30km Anreise ist da abends nach der Arbeit nicht mehr viel drin. Wie macht ihr das denn? Wohnt ihr in der Nähe vom Deister oder reist ihr auch erst an? Wenns nicht zu umständlich ist, würde ich mich gerne mal euch anschließen (aber erst nächste Woche).

Schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## exto (2. August 2007)

Hach, eigentlich wollte ich im Wiehen fahren. Aber bei dem  Wetter wär ich da wohl mutterseelenallein. Dann komm ich mal zu euch und hoffe dass im hohen Norden das Wetter besser ist.

Ich bin um 18:00h an der Laube (mit Hardtail)

Gruß

Axel


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2007)

hallo axel   cool , wird dann ja ne schöne runde werden. dann bis nachher.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da hätte ich mal ne Frage. Ist es durchführbar, nach Feierabend im Berufsverkehr mit der Bahn aus Hannover Richtung Deister zu fahren (mit dem MTB im Gepäck)? Ich verfolge eure Deister-Diskussionen schon länger und wollte immer mal fragen, ob ich mich mal anschließen kann, aber in der Regel käme das schon rein zeitlich nicht hin.
> Ich stell mich mal kurz vor:
> ...


 
hallo kristian, wohne in springe, und benötige ca. 5-10 min in den wald. bei roudy auf der anderen seite vom deister ist es noch kürzer. der wohnt quasi schon am waldrand. mit dem auto sind es bis zum deister ca. 20 - 30min von hannover. unter der woche treffen wir uns immer sehr sporadisch. am wochenende eigentlich jeden sonntag ab 11h oder neuerdings auch mal samstag ab 14.00 h. einfach das forum weiter verfolgen, und zum nächsten treffpunkt kommen. mitfahrer sind immer gerne gesehen. wie das mit der beförderung von bikes im berufsverkehr ist, kann ich dir daher leider nicht beantworten. aber da die züge immer relativ voll sind, könnte ich mir denken, daß du da vllt. probleme bekommen könntest. am wochenende allerdings wohl nicht. gruß hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da hätte ich mal ne Frage. Ist es durchführbar, nach Feierabend im Berufsverkehr mit der Bahn aus Hannover Richtung Deister zu fahren (mit dem MTB im Gepäck)? Ich verfolge eure Deister-Diskussionen schon länger und wollte immer mal fragen, ob ich mich mal anschließen kann, aber in der Regel käme das schon rein zeitlich nicht hin.
> 
> ...


----------



## f&f (2. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> f&f schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo zusammen,
> ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2007)

Sooooo bin grad zuhause angekommen.
Hier ein kurzer Wetterbericht.

15 Grad, gleichmäiger mittelstarker Regen, kein Wind. Ab ca. 250 Meter hängt der Deister in den Wolken. Keine Aussicht auf Regenlücken. Und aus Richtung Westen werden die nächsten 2 Std. auf nur Regenwolken rüberwehen
D.h. warm anziehen und lächeln 

Ohne euch würde ich jetzt...............nee egal.
Bis gleich


----------



## slaine (2. August 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da hätte ich mal ne Frage. Ist es durchführbar, nach Feierabend im Berufsverkehr mit der Bahn aus Hannover Richtung Deister zu fahren (mit dem MTB im Gepäck)? Ich verfolge eure Deister-Diskussionen schon länger und wollte immer mal fragen, ob ich mich mal anschließen kann, aber in der Regel käme das schon rein zeitlich nicht hin.




hi das ist kein problem. fährt alle halbe std. die stadtbahn (von H-hbf gleis 1 oder 2) nach wennigsen. Fahrzeit ca. halbe std. Aussteigen, über den Bahnübergang und dann immer geradeaus zum Waldkater rollen (ca. 10 min) , viola. Zwischen 15 und 19 Uhr zahlst du 2 Euro extra fürs Radl. Ach ja und du solltest in das hintere Abteil einsteigen, welches mit nem Fahrradpiktogramm versehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (2. August 2007)

das hat leider nicht so gut geklappt 
ich war zu spaet am Treffpunkt, hab da nur einen blauen VW und einen schwarzen Audi gesehen. bin dann noch ein bisl da rumgekurvt, aber euch natuerlich nicht gesehen. (aber Laube auf der Karte dort gefunden)
Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, wie ich dort hinkomme und dann klappt's hoffentlich das naechste Mal. 
hattet ihr denn Spass?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> fahre mit dem rad nach Bredenbeck.
> Ich weiss nicht, wo die Laube ist, aber glueckauf hab ich gefunden.
> 
> bis 17:20 dann



Hi,
Mist, dann haben wir dich verpaßt 
Wann warst du denn da?

Ich hoffe, wir können die für weitere besser abgestimmte Fahrten begeistern.
Evtl. den Deisterkreisel am 18.08. ?

17:30 bin ich losgefahren, war um 18 Uhr an der Laube um dort die unerschrockenen exto + hoermann zu treffen. Danke an beide für die gegenseitige Motivation bei diesem Wetter 
Seit Ihr noch weit oder lange gefahren nachdem sich unsere Wege im Steinbruch getrennt haben ? 
Auch wenn mir das Wasser in den Regenklamotten den A.... runterlief, hat es super Spass gemacht 
Mach einem Bad und ´ner heißen Suppe waren die Lebensgeister auch schnell zurück.


----------



## Loni (2. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> haben wir dich verpaßt
> 17:30 bin ich losgefahren



ich war wohl so 17:40 da  

hab noch die Verpackung meines Riegels als message hinter den scheibenwischer geklemmt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> ich war wohl so 17:40 da
> 
> hab noch die Verpackung meines Riegels als message hinter den scheibenwischer geklemmt



 Da wird sich jetzt sicher jemand wundern 
hoerman und ich wohnen am Deisterrand, fahren also ab Haustür und extos Flitzer stand sicher auf dem Nienstedter Pass.

Hat dir denn der Deister gefallen ?
Wieviele Kilometer hattest du runter als du wieder zuhause warst ?

Bis bald mal....


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2007)

hai roudy, 
scheinst ja gut nach hause gekommen zu sein 

exto und ich sind über die abfahrt zur deisterpforte und dann hintenrum am waldrand wieder richtung steinbruch. von da über köllnischfeld den seichten anstieg hoch zum kammweg. 
dann hab ich exto noch bis zum nienstedter pass begleitet und mich wieder richtung springe aufgemacht. 

fahrtzeit ca. 2h 10 min
ca. 35 km 
0,5 cm wasser im schuh  und eiskalte füsse 
400 g schlamm in den klamotten und nacken
aber ein richtig fettes grinsen im gesicht 

war ja nur geil heute 
wenn die füsse nicht gewesen wären, hätt ich noch 15 km draufgelegt.

p.s. 

schöne grüße an unsere schönwetterbiker aus dem westdeister 

bis zur nächsten regenfahrt

hoerman ( nicht hoerman n )


----------



## exto (2. August 2007)

Heute war Demo-Wetter für moderne Bike-Technik. Am Nienstedter Pass hab ich festgestellt, dass die Beläge der V-Brakes total weggebremst waren. Von Bremsleistung war vorher schon keine Rede mehr. Bin dann vom Pass die Paar Meter Richtung Parkplatz auf Asphalt gefahren.

Ansonsten: Geil, wenn auch etwas frisch... 

So, das WE bin ich in Utrecht. Viel Spass beim Biken wünsch' ich allen hier!

@Loni: Du bist nicht die Erste, bei der die Premiere nicht recht geklappt hat. Lass dich davon nicht entmutigen. Die meisten Deisterbiker sind zwar ein bisschen komisch aber sonst sehr nett (ich darf das sagen, weil ich ein "Auswärtiger" bin). Es lohnt sich also...


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Geil, wenn auch etwas frisch...



selbst schuld, wer bei 14°C in kurzen klamotten fährt


----------



## exto (2. August 2007)

13°C 

Ich geb's zu, ich hab's etwas verpeilt. Ich dachte das Wetter wäre wie Samstag. Im Wiehen wär's mir besser gegangen. Als ich klatschnass zu Hause ankam, war meine Wäsche auf der Leine trocken...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen? Treffpunkt ist mir egal.


 
hallo homer, sonntag könnte ich leider erst ab 14.00 uhr. meine freundin macht sich bis sonntag vormittag ein paar schöne tage auf'm reitturnier mit ihren freundinnen , und ich bin zum babysitten verdammt  . ist dir das zu spät, oder wollen wir uns 14.00 an der laube treffen ?v.g. hoerman ( nicht hoerman n )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (3. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir können die für weitere besser abgestimmte Fahrten begeistern.
> Evtl. den Deisterkreisel am 18.08. ?



Klar komm ich ein anderes Mal mit. 
So schnell wird man mich nicht los 
Ich bitte um Erlaeuterung des Deisterkreisels und hoffe, dass wir vorher nochmal fahren. 
Der 18.8. scheint noch ewig weit weg...

Am WE bin ich nicht in Hannover, aber ab Dienstag waere ich fuer Ausfahrten zu haben.

Mit den gestrigen km kann ich nicht genau sagen, hab keinen Tacho am Rad. Waren wohl um die 50 oder so...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Klar komm ich ein anderes Mal mit.
> So schnell wird man mich nicht los
> Ich bitte um Erlaeuterung des Deisterkreisels und hoffe, dass wir vorher nochmal fahren.
> Der 18.8. scheint noch ewig weit weg...
> ...


 
hallo loni !  deisterkreisel heißt, wir wollen den kompletten deister , wenn möglich auf trails, umkreisen/umrunden . es werden wohl ca. 80 km und 1500 - 1600hm werden. wegen der länge werden wir recht früh starten müssen. .....................................  wegen weiteren touren im deister einfach weiter das forum verfolgen . wie meine planung nächste woche zwecks abendrunden aussieht, kann ich heute leider noch nicht absehen. ... v.g.   hoerman


----------



## nst (3. August 2007)

Hallo !
wer fährt denn heute ein nettes Feierabendründchen. Treffpunkt  so gehen 17:30 am Jägerheim am Benther Berg.

mfg. nst


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo homer, sonntag könnte ich leider erst ab 14.00 uhr. meine freundin macht sich bis sonntag vormittag ein paar schöne tage auf'm reitturnier mit ihren freundinnen , und ich bin zum babysitten verdammt  . ist dir das zu spät, oder wollen wir uns 14.00 an der laube treffen ?v.g. hoerman ( nicht hoerman n )



alles klar, ich bin dann um 14.00 an der laube, mal sehn ob ich den grabweg noch kann 

@ loni, evtl. hab ich unter der woche auch mal wieder zeit (nötig hätte ich es auf jeden fall  ), will aber noch nix versprechen.


----------



## Loni (3. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo loni !  deisterkreisel heißt, wir wollen den kompletten deister , wenn möglich auf trails, umkreisen/umrunden . es werden wohl ca. 80 km und 1500 - 1600hm werden. wegen der länge werden wir recht früh starten müssen.



Das klingt klasse! 

muss ich vorher schoen ueben 



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hat dir denn der Deister gefallen ?



sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechender aus, als alles in der Bremer Umgebung. Ich bin mir sicher da kann man ordentlich Spass haben 

@all: bezueglich Ausfahrten naechste Woche koennen wir ja gucken. Ich schliess mich einfach irgendwo an.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. August 2007)

Moin, fahrt ihr morgen auch?

MfG, Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> alles klar, ich bin dann um 14.00 an der laube, mal sehn ob ich den grabweg noch kann



hai homer 

danke , daß du mein wochenende rettest. alleine hätt ich bestimmt wieder keine lust gehabt. so kann ich jedenfalls sonntag das tolle wetter noch ein wenig nutzen 

bis sonntag 14.00 uhr 

v.g. hoerman ( nicht hoerman (n) )


----------



## nippelspanner (3. August 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> [email protected] Rest: Will am kommenden WE unbedingt xwieder im Deister fahren. Wer kommt mit? Mein Vorschlag: Start Sa. 10:00 am Nienstedter Pass.



Falls sich noch jemand einklinken möchte: Sind bis jetzt zu dritt. Start aber erst 10:30 am Pass.


----------



## Merlin'91 (4. August 2007)

Ich grüße die Deister-Runde!

Ich komme aus Nienstädt bei Stadthagen und würde gern mal im Deitser mit euch fahren. Hab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mein bike aus dem Schlummerschlaf gerissen und freue mich auf neues Terrain und km in den Beinen

Kann ich mich einfach mal am Sonntag (05.08) einklinken? Wann?

Kann mir einer von Euch die Adressen des Treffpunkts mitteilen?

Was für ein Pensum habt Ihr im Auge?


Wäre super nett

Danke und schöne Grüße
Wojciech


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2007)

hallo merlin

treffen ist morgen 14.00 uhr an der alten laube. wir fahren trails und touren, wobei morgen wohl wieder ein größeres augenmerk auf trails gelegt werden könnte 

es ist jeder herzlich willkommen 

v.g. hoerman

p.s. pensum ca. 800 - 1000 hm und ca 30 km +/- 10 km


----------



## Merlin'91 (4. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo merlin
> 
> treffen ist morgen 14.00 uhr an der alten laube. wir fahren trails und touren, wobei morgen wohl wieder ein größeres augenmerk auf trails gelegt werden könnte
> 
> ...



Super, freu mich auf morgen!

Weil ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, noch ne kleine Frage:
Wenn ich mich bis Köllnischfeld, Springe navigieren lasse und dort parke, dann sollte ich nicht allzu weit von der Laube landen, oder?

Grüße
Wojciech


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. August 2007)

Merlin'91 schrieb:


> Super, freu mich auf morgen!
> 
> Weil ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, noch ne kleine Frage:
> Wenn ich mich bis Köllnischfeld, Springe navigieren lasse und dort parke, dann sollte ich nicht allzu weit von der Laube landen, oder?
> ...



der Parkplatz Köllnischfeld ist direkt unter dem Anstieg zur Laube. Du hast dann ca. 300 m zu fahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> der Parkplatz Köllnischfeld ist direkt unter dem Anstieg zur Laube. Du hast dann ca. 300 m zu fahren



hallo leute, der erste parkplatz führt direkt zu rlaube hoch. der parkplatz köllnischfeld liegt zuweit hinten , und führt fast direkt zum annaturm. 
also den ersten parkplatz nehmen. 

dü könntest aber auch am nienstedter parkplatz parken, und dich dann über den kammweg zur laube vorarbeiten.

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Merlin'91 (5. August 2007)

Vielen Dank für die ersten Deister-Impressionen!
Ihr habt da ein echt dolles Revier.

Die Trails sind wirklich toll und die Anstiege recht knackig, allerdings machten die gefühlten 48° zu schaffen, phu!!!

Versuche es nächstes Wochenende auch wieder einzurichten, allerdings muss ich den ominösen Knackgeräuschen erst mal auf den Zahn


Ride ahead! Grüße Wojciech


----------



## Quen (5. August 2007)

Nabend,

wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge mit dem Deisterkreisel? Am 18.08. solls soweit sein, das habe ich schon entnommen...

Gib es eine aktuelle "Streckenführung"?

Gruß
Sebastian, der nach einigen Wochen Rennrad auch mal wieder MTB fahren müsste/sollte/möchte...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2007)

hai,

bisherige planung ist start in bredenbeck . von dort arbeiten wir uns richtung westen über barsinghausen nach bad  nenndorf vor, dann weiter über nienstedt, bad münder nach springe. über völksen geht die runde in bredenbeck dann zu ende.
es werden wohl ca. 70 - 80 km und wohl 1600 hm.

aber das ist nur die vorläufige planung. kann sich sicher noch ändern .

wir halten euch auf dem laufenden.

bis dahin

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. August 2007)

Tach,

war eine schöne Tour mit euch heute!  Werd demnächst hoffentlich öfter mitfahren können. Dir, Merlin, viel Glück mit deiner Gabel! 

Kann man sich für das Fahrtechnikseminar noch anmelden?

Ride on, Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2007)

hallo samy,schön das es dir gefallen hat. das fahrtechnikseminar findet am 03/10/07 im deister statt. organisiert wird das durch schappi. die verbindliche anmeldung erfolgt nach schappis dienstreise(n)  bzw. anfang september. kosten wird es ca. 50 /pp. schappi wird sich aber hier im forum dazu nochmal melden. z.zt. liegen ca 14 meldungen vor. es werden bei der größe der truppe 2 trainer kommen.mfg. hoerman


----------



## rip (6. August 2007)

bis auf weiteres ist Slaine der Ansprechpartner für die Mittwochstour. Ich falle erstmal für mindestens 6 Wochen aus.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2007)

rip schrieb:


> bis auf weiteres ist Slaine der Ansprechpartner für die Mittwochstour. Ich falle erstmal für mindestens 6 Wochen aus.


 
was hast du dir denn gebrochen ?


----------



## schappi (6. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo samy,schön das es dir gefallen hat. das fahrtechnikseminar findet am 03/10/07 im deister statt. organisiert wird das durch schappi. die verbindliche anmeldung erfolgt nach schappis urlaub bzw. anfang september. kosten wird es ca. 50 /pp. schappi wird sich aber hier im forum dazu nochmal melden. z.zt. liegen ca 14 meldungen vor. es werden bei der größe der truppe 2 trainer kommen.mfg. hoerman



Hallo Soeren,
Ich bin zwar in Korea. aber das ist nicht Urlaub. Im Gegenteil!!

Klar kann sich jeder zum Fahrtechnikseminar melden. Erfahrungsgemaess sagen sowieso noch einige ab.
Ich freue mich schon auf den Deisterkreisel. Intersesenten koennen sich die Strecke eineige Seiten weiter vorne anschauen.
\
Gruss aus dem schwuelheissen Korea.
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2007)

[Gruss aus dem schwuelheissen Korea.
Schappi[/quote]

hallo schappi, viel spaß beim schwitzen. in meinem büro fühl ich mich auch grad wie du in korea. keine klimaanlage und der ventilator wälzt nur die heiße luft um. bis zum 18/08. grüß sören
p.s. urlaub in dienstreise geändert


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. August 2007)

@schappi und hoermann: Kommando zurück! Am 3. Oktober kommen meine Weisheitszähne raus. Ihr wisst ja, wegen Gewichtsoptimierung und so ;-) Kann also doch nicht teilnehmen. Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2007)

hallo samy, ich glaub kaum, daß ein zahnarzt am 03/10 geöffnet hat. ist ein bundesweiter "feiertag"


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. August 2007)

ja die zähne kommen am tag vorher raus, aber ich darf danach 1 woche keinen sport machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (6. August 2007)

rip schrieb:


> bis auf weiteres ist Slaine der Ansprechpartner für die Mittwochstour. Ich falle erstmal für mindestens 6 Wochen aus.



noch mal gute Genesung von mir


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> noch mal gute Genesung von mir



Klingt ernst 
Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2007)

@ slaine 

na du alter downhiller. wieder ordentlich die bikeparks geschreddert ?
wann bekommen wir endlich mal ein bild von deiner neuen "perle" zu sehen ?

mach mal meldung, auch was mit rip passiert ist .

v.g. hoerman


----------



## slaine (6. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ slaine
> 
> na du alter downhiller. wieder ordentlich die bikeparks geschreddert ?
> wann bekommen wir endlich mal ein bild von deiner neuen "perle" zu sehen ?
> ...



servus jawohl, waren Sa & So in Winterberg. Rip ist leider von einer northshore abgeschmiert und hat die Bänder in der Schulter gerissen. Aber er wird nach der Schonzeit sicher schnell wieder zu alter Form zurückfinden.
gibt bald ein paar Bilders vom Panzer! muss mal putzen und einen neuen shifter organieren, der ist mir auch beim von-der-hühnerleiter-purzeln abgebrochen


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> servus jawohl, waren Sa & So in Winterberg. Rip ist leider von einer northshore abgeschmiert und hat die Bänder in der Schulter gerissen.



oh shit 

na dann auch von mir beste genesungswünsche an rip.


----------



## rip (7. August 2007)

hihi,  danke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. August 2007)

Hallo RIP,

Gute Besserung!!
Ich habe noch einen fast neuen weil nur 6 Wochen gebrauchten Rucksackverband. Falls du bedarf hast PN.

Gruss
Schappi
P.S.: der Wanderpokal als Bruchpilot geht uebrigens nachdem ich ihn an Homer weitergereicht habe an dich ueber.
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch!!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Loni (7. August 2007)

Moinmoin!!

ich werde heute meine längst überfällige Deistererkundung durchführen. 
Ich werd wohl so gegen 18:15 am Parkplatz in Bredenbeck vorbeirollern und gucken, ob sich mir jemand anschließt.

PS: Wo gibt es denn taugliche fahrradläden in H?


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wir sind doch keine Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker!
> ch komme auf jeden Fall.
> Treffen um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Teüfelsbrücke.
> ...



Hallo Schappi.Hallo Alle,

auch im dunklen Wald im Urlaub übersehen wir nicht deine Anspielung auf die Schönwetterbiker   
Bis zum heutigen Tage waren wir auch Schönwetterbiker (hier im Schwarzwald). Aber das ändert sich wohl jetzt   . Schlechtwetter für die nächsten Tage ist angesagt. Man gut das wir schon super Touren (Kandelgebierge usw.) hinter uns haben. Top-Trails gibts hier und wenig Wanderer. Ist halt alles etwas geräumiger hier.

Viele Grüße 
Downhillfaller


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. August 2007)

@Loni: Ich kann ATB Sport in der Marienstraße nur empfehlen. Da hab ich mein Bike her. Mit anderen Läden in Hannover hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber von Keha Sports wird hier im Forum oft abgeraten.
Mfg
Samy


----------



## slaine (7. August 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Loni: Ich kann ATB Sport in der Marienstraße nur empfehlen. Da hab ich mein Bike her. Mit anderen Läden in Hannover hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber von Keha Sports wird hier im Forum oft abgeraten.
> Mfg
> Samy



connys radshop ist auch gut


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> connys radshop ist auch gut



Eigentlich ist alles beantwortet.
Erst zu Conni (Königsworther Str.) und dann zu ATB (Marienstr). 
NICHT zu BOC24 gehen. Zu KEHA selbst lesen und ggf. selbst Erfahrungen machen. Ich denke die sind qualifiziert, aber selektiv kundenorientiert.
Wenn 1 & 2 nicht reichen, geht noch TnT in Wunstorf oder die Läden in Hameln (dann aber mit Anreise)


Hier mal Off-Topic ein paar Texte, die ich der Welt nicht vorenthalten möchte.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293228
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293230
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293232


----------



## heyho (7. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> PS: Wo gibt es denn taugliche fahrradläden in H?



Ich kann Lindenrad am Schmuckplatz in Hannover-Linden empfehlen! Ich habe dort mehrfach Reparaturen erledigen lassen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2007)

so , 
frisch geduscht und munter wieder am pc 
hat echt spaß gemacht heute. 
anbei ein paar daten von kalli´s radcomputer. 
ab springe ca. 650 hm
ca. 28 km
fahrtzeit ca. 1,48min
spaßfaktor 10

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so ,
> frisch geduscht und munter wieder am pc
> hat echt spaß gemacht heute.
> anbei ein paar daten von kalli´s radcomputer.
> ...



jau, hat echt Spaß gemacht Dir und Loni hinterher zu hecheln  

@alle: Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? Treffpunkt?


----------



## Loni (8. August 2007)

Jo Junx, war klasse gestern.  
Glücklicherweise hatte ich mein Licht eingepackt, sodass ich auch ordnungsgemäß nach Hause kam.  



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @alle: Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? Treffpunkt?



Evtl kommt eine Truppe aus meiner Heimat zu Besuch. Eigentlich wollten wir wegfahren, aber es sieht so aus, als fiele das ins Wasser. Dann ist der Deister ja sozusagen um die Ecke  
Ich würd nochmal posten, falls wir uns anschließen. 

@all: ich danke für die vielen Tips bzgl. Fahrradläden. ich werd mal schnuppern gehen 

Freu mich schon auf weitere baldige Ausfahrten!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @alle: Wer hat Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? Treffpunkt?



hai homer, wann und von wo willst du denn starten ?

falls die saisoneröffnungsparty von den hannover indians nicht zu hart wird ,

würde ich mich , je nach körperlichem befinden  , euch anschließen wollen.



servus 

hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. August 2007)

ich würde die laube am sonntag um 11.00 vorschlagen, kann aber auch erst am samstag 100% sagen ob ich kann


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. August 2007)

11 Uhr ???   oh gott , so früh    na gut, dann muß ich halt 2 bier weniger trinken .  meld dich dann am samstag ob's dabei bleibt .   servus    hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. August 2007)

so, komm gerade aus dem keller. bike ist fertig. neuer lenker mit gripshift-schaltern verbaut, 
bremsleitung gekürzt und entlüftet und  neue schläuche montiert.  
hat ca. 300 - 400 g gebracht  .
will morgen mit kalli ne 1.te testfahrt unternehmen. 
wir wollen um 15.30 h in springe starten und ca. 2 - 3 h je nach wetterlage 
biken. interessenten können sich gerne anschliessen.
treffpunkte taternpfahl, parkplatz bredenbeck, wöltjebuche oder laube.
je nach treffpunkt könnten wir uns um 16.00 h treffen.

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Loni (10. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> je nach treffpunkt könnten wir uns um 16.00 h treffen.
> 
> v.g. hoerman



bin aufa arbeit also nix mit mitfahren. 
Schade. Wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß.

Ich bekomme morgen Besuch aus der Heimat und wir wollen natuerlich auf den Deister. 
Wir würden uns natürlich über guidende oder auch explorierende Begleitung freuen. Dafür biete ich jetzt 12:35 Parkplatz Bredenbeck an. 
Alle anderen sehen wir dann hoffentlich am Sonntag um 11:00 anna Laube.

VG  L


----------



## slaine (10. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde die laube am sonntag um 11.00 vorschlagen, kann aber auch erst am samstag 100% sagen ob ich kann



hi sonntag 11 uhr laube wär ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. August 2007)

hai loni !

was wollen den die herren und damen aus bremen ,oldenburg und co, denn so fahren ?
trails oder touren ? würde mich als guide zur verfügung stellen.

ich frage nur, ob ich mit dem hardtail oder mit dem fully guiden soll ? allerdings ist spätestens um 15.00 uhr bei mir schluss, "da unsere gebete erhört wurden, und die bundesliga bei premiere zurück ist ".  

ich würde vorschlagen, da wir sonntag wieder fahren, daß wir morgen eher auf "tour" gehen sollten als auf trails. 

ist aber eure entscheidung 

meld dich 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## harrypotter (11. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai loni !
> 
> was wollen den die herren und damen aus bremen ,oldenburg und co, denn so fahren ?
> trails oder touren ? würde mich als guide zur verfügung stellen.
> ...



Hi hoerman,
ich bin der eine aus Bremen und antworte einfach mal, da Loni gerade kein I-Net hat. Wir fahren alles, nur schön muss es sein ;-) Ich hab's Fully dabei, von daher ist mir auch alles recht   

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen , ansonten sicher am Sonntag!

Bis denne, Grüße von Arne


----------



## exto (11. August 2007)

So ihr Lieben,

viel Spass am Wochenende. Ich geh' jetzt arbeiten    

Marathon in Detmold fällt für mich leider auch aus und morgen dito...

Wenigstens gibt's dazwischen lecker Bierchen auf nem Hochzeits-Sommer-Hauskauf-Allesmögliche-Fest

Bleibt alle schön heile, damit am nächsten WE der Deisterkreisel ohne Ausfälle starten kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2007)

hallo exto,
dann pass heute abend auf, daß du dir deine antrainierte form nicht zu dolle ruinierst *grins*


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde die laube am sonntag um 11.00 vorschlagen, kann aber auch erst am samstag 100% sagen ob ich kann



Hallo

Ich würde mich gerne euch morgen um 11:00 Uhr anschließen.
Fahre so gegen 10:30 Uhr vom Nienstädter Richtung Laube, um pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr dort zu sein.

Wie seit ihr mit der Pünktlichkeit. Werde ich um 11:00 Uhr schon jemanden antreffen?

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. August 2007)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne euch morgen um 11:00 Uhr anschließen.
> Fahre so gegen 10:30 Uhr vom Nienstädter Richtung Laube, um pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr dort zu sein.
> ...



ich werde ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit am Pass sein, vielleicht fahren wir uns übern Weg. Pünktlichkeit ist normalerweise gegeben, doch seit wir weibliche Begleitung haben wir diese Tugend gern mal ausser Kraft gesetzt  

bis morgen


----------



## slaine (12. August 2007)

schaffs heut nicht leider nicht, euch viel spass


----------



## Loni (13. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Pünktlichkeit ist normalerweise gegeben, doch seit wir weibliche Begleitung haben wir diese Tugend gern mal ausser Kraft gesetzt



mmmmmmmmhhhh... diesmal konnte MANN aber gar nicht mit mir meckern, gell  

@alle, die am Sonntag (ob pünktlich oder nicht  ) mitwaren: 
hat viel Spaß gemacht und danke fürs Guiden und Geduld and den Mädchentrails usw.  ich muss mehr danone essen, damit ich euch demnächst kriege 

 Deister.....


----------



## frasuka (13. August 2007)

Tach,
wie ich von Exto immer wieder zu hören bekomme habt Ihr am Deister ne Menge Spaß und vor allem dolle Trails.
Ich komme aus Lemgo, da sind die Hügel recht überschaubar, aber der E1 Wanderweg führte mich schon des Öfteren vom Deister wieder zurück gen Home.
Exto hat mich zum Deisterkreisel am 18.08. eingeladen und ich würde gerne kommen, vorausgesetzt Ihr empfangt mich freundlich  
Ich freue mich bereits auf den Deister, obwohl ich dann am Samstag wohl schon ziemlich früh aus dem Bettchen hoppeln muß.
Meine Familie konnte ich auch überzeugen dass an diesem WE das Biken GROSS angesagt ist.
Bis Samstag
Frasuka, oder auch lazy lutz
Kommt von exto; der muss sich gerade aus dem Fenster hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (13. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> @alle, die am Sonntag mitwaren: hat viel Spaß gemacht und danke fürs Guiden ...



Genau, da kann ich mich nur anschließen!!! 

Fetten Dank natürlich auch an den motivierten "Haufen" aus Bad Münder ...  ... für die spontane Möglichkeit schon am Samstag viele interessante und sportliche Höhen- und Kilometer in nicht weniger "guter Gesellschaft" kreuz und quer über den Deister  abreißen zu können.   _(An dieser Stelle nochmals viel Spaß und Erfolg beim anstehenden Alpencross!)_



Loni schrieb:


> ... und Geduld and den Mädchentrails



"Mädchentrails"?!? Was soll das denn heißen?   Und überhaupt, ich kenne da (ein) Mädel ... 



Loni schrieb:


> ich muss mehr danone essen, damit ich euch demnächst kriege



Mir dünkt, recht kompatible Ehrmann-Produkte stehen frisch und verzehrbereit in Deinem Kühlschrank.    



Loni schrieb:


> Deister.....



Ja, und so schnell von HB / OL aus erreichbar ...  

(Habe außerdem just folgenden Satz hochoffiziell auf Basche-Info gefunden: "_Für Mountainbiker ist der Deister der Geheimtipp in Niedersachsen_". )



frasuka schrieb:


> ... vorausgesetzt Ihr empfangt mich freundlich



Hmmm, nach unseren jüngsten Erfahrungen ist der Empfang durchweg sehr nett und freundlich ... wenn auch unter Umständen ein "einschlagendes" Erlebnis. 

@h.: Ja ja, wer den Schaden hat ...


----------



## chris2305 (13. August 2007)

Hallo, Ihr aus Bremen!
Viele Grüße noch von der Samstag Truppe aus Bad Münder, Auch wir hatten Spaß, auch wenn wir das Tempo recht langsam gewählt hatten, damit unsere Alpencrosser besser trainieren können. 
Denke, dass man so ein paar Sachen des Deisters zeigen konnte, wobei es noch jede Menge mehr zu fahren gibt.
Aber ich denke die Loni wird bald alles kennen wenn sie so weitermacht.
Vielleicht auf ein nächstes Mal.
Meldet euch doch einfach

VG Chris


----------



## harrypotter (13. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


Mutti schrieb:


> Genau, da kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!
> 
> Fetten Dank natürlich auch an den motivierten "Haufen" aus Bad Münder ...  ... für die spontane Möglichkeit schon am Samstag viele interessante und sportliche Höhen- und Kilometer in nicht weniger "guter Gesellschaft" kreuz und quer über den Deister  abreißen zu können. :_(An dieser Stelle nochmals viel Spaß und Erfolg beim anstehenden Alpencross!)_


Mutti, Du hast es wieder einmal  auf den Punkt gebracht, dem möchte ich mich anschließen, war super, Danke und viel Glück! 



> "Mädchentrails"?!? Was soll das denn heißen?   Und überhaupt, ich kenne da (ein) Mädel ...


 Das ist doch nix für Mädchen - oder doch?   Ich kenne da auch jemanden...



> Mir dünkt, recht kompatible Ehrmann-Produkte stehen frisch und verzehrbereit in Deinem Kühlschrank.


Das sind die Dinger, die man zum Kühlen immer dabei haben sollte, oder?  



> Ja, und so schnell von HB / OL aus erreichbar ...


Genau, wir kommen wieder und bringen ein entsprechendes Plakat mit!



> Hmmm, nach unseren jüngsten Erfahrungen ist der Empfang durchweg sehr nett und freundlich ... wenn auch unter Umständen ein "einschlagendes" Erlebnis.


So bleibt uns das doch immer in Erinnerung - muss ein Zeichen für die absolut notwendige Wiederkehr sein! 



> @h.: Ja ja, wer den Schaden hat ...


Schaden?  Ist etwa Materialfehlervolk anwesend?  

Auf bald, viele Grüße von Arne


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. August 2007)

Leute, wie siehts aus mit dem Deisterkreisel am Samstag?
Habt ihr im Osterdeister die Planung stehen ???

und:

Wo ist Schappi   

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Leute, wie siehts aus mit dem Deisterkreisel am Samstag?
> Habt ihr im Osterdeister die Planung stehen ???
> 
> und:
> ...



hallo downhillfaller, wie war der urlaub ?
schappi ist noch auf dienstreise, aber am samstag anwesend. 

die route im ostdeister ist locker mit roudy besprochen, und wird dann kurzfristig, je nach dem  noch vorhandenen fitnesszustand der jeweiligen teilnehmer entschieden. 

wann ist denn der start geplant ?

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo downhillfaller, wie war der urlaub ?
> schappi ist noch auf dienstreise, aber am samstag anwesend.
> 
> die route im ostdeister ist locker mit roudy besprochen, und wird dann kurzfristig, je nach dem  noch vorhandenen fitnesszustand der jeweiligen teilnehmer entschieden.
> ...



Hallo hoerman(n)!
Urlaub war supi   Fette lange Trails und fette noch längere Anstiege  
Leider hat uns in der 2.Woche das Wetter nicht gut mitgespielt  
Du weißt: Schönwetterbiker   

Zum Deisterkreisel: 
ich glaube 9 Uhr in Bredenbeck war Start. Verpflegung (Wasser) könnten wir an den Deister-Kneipen nachtanken, oder wir stellen unsere und eure Frauen für ein Picknick am Nienstedter Pass ab    

Wir sind gestern den Jägerstieg gefahren. Ist der auch mit im Plan? Für uns ist es ein Trail, für euch event. Forstautobahn bergab    
Und am Grenzweg waren wir : sage nur echte Grenzerfahrung   
Jetzt wissen wir wo unsere Grenze ist   

Wir wollen am Mittwoch "unseren" Streckenteil zur Kontrolle noch mal abfahren.
Wetter sieht ja auch ganz gut aus für Samstag. 

Bis denn
Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2007)

hai,

jägerstieg ist/war eigentlich nicht im plan. eher der steinbruch , kann aber noch mit eingebaut werden .
war der grenzweg überhaupt fahrbar, oder waren die senken noch voll mit wasser und/oder modder ?


----------



## heyho (13. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> war der grenzweg überhaupt fahrbar, oder waren die senken noch voll mit wasser und/oder modder ?



Bin den Grenzweg gerade gefahren: Die Senken und Wege sind trocken und bestens zu fahren, modderig ist nur der Auslauf des Trails durch die Rinne ganz unten. Da hats dafür jede Menge Schlamm 

mfg
heyho


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. August 2007)

Start war für 9.00 vom Parkplatz am Sportplatz in Bredenbeck geplant. Mittag dann zur Halbzeit im Forsthaus Blumenhagen sein. So isses mir jedenfalls im Gedächnis geblieben. bei welchen Deisterkneipen könnten wir denn nachtanken? Am südlichen Deisterhang kenn ich nur die Ziegenbuche (Kravatte mitbringen)  und die Deisterpforte, wobei die schonwieder eher an Bates Motel erinnert (schauder).


----------



## exto (13. August 2007)

frasuka schrieb:


> Tach,



Wurde aber auch Zeit, dass du dich hier mal anmeldest  

Auf Samstag freu ich mich auch schon ganz dolle. Bin (da ich ja wieder arbeiten muss) im Mom fast nur auf der Straße unterwegs. Da wirds mal wieder Zeit für richtig Off-Road.

Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit?

Am letzten WE scheine ich ja so einigen Trubel im Deister verpasst zu haben. Hab dafür alternative Sportarten betrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Bin wieder von Dienstreisen zurück.

Der Kreis der Desiterkreiselteilnehmer scheint ja täglich zu wachsen!
Treffen wie schon erwähnt am samstag 9:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Sportplatz Bredenbeck.
Die Streckenführung ist hier:






[/url]://[/IMG]

Die Streckenführung im letzten Teil im Süd Ost Deister übernehmen Hoerman und Roudy die wird flexibel gestaltet abhängig von der (rest) Kondition des Tages.

Alle Teilnehmer sind willkommen, auch neue.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frasuka (14. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich lese immer nur .....Grenzweg um die Grenzen auszuloten, ......Jägerstieg, .....80 Km, .......1.600hm, 
jetzt bin ich wirklich etwas aufgeregt, vor allem wenn ich lese, dass hier einige scheinbar die ganze Woche ihre bikes und somit die Beine prügeln können, bzw. dürfen.
Ich freue mich schon tierisch auf Euch und den Deister und bin gespannt, ob ich die 80km, 1.600hm schon gut packe.
2 Wochen später fahre ich mit Exto nach Briancon 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr auch fahrt, wenn es regnet!?

Liebe Grüße
Frasuka


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. August 2007)

Hi Schappi,

willkommen zurück  

Wir hatten geplant den unteren Teil um Bad Münder rum wegzulassen und lieber das Fahren was hoerman und roudy sich so ausgedacht haben.
Also ab Parkplatz unterhalb Nienstädter Pass genau gesagt. 

@homer: wenn wir im Forsthaus Blumenhagen "auftanken" sollte das wohl reichen.

vg
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wir hatten geplant den unteren Teil um Bad Münder rum wegzulassen und lieber das Fahren was hoerman und roudy sich so ausgedacht haben.
> Also ab Parkplatz unterhalb Nienstädter Pass genau gesagt.
> 
> vg
> Downhillfaller


 
so ähnlich ( bad münder auslassen ) hatten roudy und ich das auch geplant.wir sollten auf alle fälle den steinbruch mit der tollen aussicht mitnehmen .


----------



## schappi (14. August 2007)

Das finde ich gut,
habe nämlich die letzten 2 Wochen nur in Flugzeugen und Meetings rumgesessen und im gegensatz zu andren nicht Trainieren können.

@Alle,
Keine Angst, wir fahren zusammen los und kommen zusammen an.
Dann müssen halt die Bergziegen oben mal warten. Aber das ist auch selbstredende Kultur in unserer Gruppe.
Meldet euch mal wer jetzt mitkommt, damit ich einen Überblick bekomme wieviele wir sind.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frasuka (14. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut,
> Meldet euch mal wer jetzt mitkommt, damit ich einen Überblick bekomme wieviele wir sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Schappi,
ich bin gerne dabei.
Exto, oder auch Extase ist auch anwesend.  
Bis Samstag
Frasuka


----------



## Loni (14. August 2007)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hallo, Ihr aus Bremen!
> Viele Grüße noch von der Samstag Truppe aus Bad Münder, Auch wir hatten Spaß, auch wenn wir das Tempo recht langsam gewählt hatten, damit unsere Alpencrosser besser trainieren können.
> Denke, dass man so ein paar Sachen des Deisters zeigen konnte, wobei es noch jede Menge mehr zu fahren gibt.
> Aber ich denke die Loni wird bald alles kennen wenn sie so weitermacht.
> ...



Euch in Bad Münder natürlich auch einen Riesengruß und Dank für die tolle Tour!
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald wieder auf dem Deister oder sonstigem spaßigen Terrain.




schappi schrieb:


> Meldet euch mal wer jetzt mitkommt, damit ich einen Überblick bekomme wieviele wir sind.



ich würd ja so gern mit, aber muss an dem WE in die alte -flache- Heimat  
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!

Was geht denn unter der Woche


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2007)

apropos training ... wollte heute abend ne kleine trainingsrunde drehen, um das schöne wetter auszunutzen.wollte so gg. 17.45 - 18.00uhr in springe starten. falls wer lust hat könnte man(n) sich ja an den bekannten punkten treffen. also was ist - homer - slaine- loni und co ? interesse ???


----------



## nippelspanner (14. August 2007)

Bin am Samstag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos training ... wollte heute abend ne kleine trainingsrunde drehen, um das schöne wetter auszunutzen.wollte so gg. 17.45 - 18.00uhr in springe starten. falls wer lust hat könnte man(n) sich ja an den bekannten punkten treffen. also was ist - homer - slaine- loni und co ? interesse ???



Ich bin heute leider mit Umbauaktionen ausgelastet. Viel Spass euch

Deisterkreisel:
Samstag sind Daniel und Ich dabei, meine Tochter fährt vielleicht auch von Bredenbeck bis Barsinghausen mit (wenn ich sie ausm Bett kriege)


----------



## OBRADY (14. August 2007)

Moin, Moin...

Zwei stille Mitleser aus dem "Alten Land" würden auch gerne am  "Deisterkreisel" teilnehmen..

Bis Samstag
Anja


----------



## Loni (14. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos training ... wollte heute abend ne kleine trainingsrunde drehen, um das schöne wetter auszunutzen.wollte so gg. 17.45 - 18.00uhr in springe starten. falls wer lust hat könnte man(n) sich ja an den bekannten punkten treffen. also was ist - homer - slaine- loni und co ? interesse ???



Loni rennt:

komme mit der bahn direkt nach Springe. Ankunft 17:56; gut?


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos training ... wollte heute abend ne kleine trainingsrunde drehen, um das schöne wetter auszunutzen.wollte so gg. 17.45 - 18.00uhr in springe starten. falls wer lust hat könnte man(n) sich ja an den bekannten punkten treffen. also was ist - homer - slaine- loni und co ? interesse ???



Wir haben es schon hinter uns gebracht   

lecker Bratkarkoffeln und Leberkäs gabs an der Annaturm bei angenehmen 22 Grad   

Viel Spaß noch heute.


----------



## schappi (14. August 2007)

hallo Leute,
bislang habe ich schon 12 Nennungen, wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir noch Platzkarten ausgeben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> bislang habe ich schon 12 Nennungen, wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir noch Platzkarten ausgeben.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Schappi, 
dann kannst Du mir auch gleich ne Platzkarte freihalten , kann auch ruhig weiter im hinteren  Fahrerfeld sein. 
Bis denne
Gruß an alle 
 Tom (Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (14. August 2007)

hi  ich melde mich für samstag ab muß arbeiten 
aber dafür kommt mein schatz aus dem urlaub zurück 
bis die tage im deister
gruß flo


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. August 2007)

So ich melde mich mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab. 
Ich habe die geheime Hoffnung, dass euch der Deisterkreisel so viel Spaß macht, dass ihr ihn nochmal macht. Dann kann ich nämlich auch mit  !
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall jede Menge Spaß beim Deisterkreisel und sonstigen Touren! 
Bis dann, 
Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2007)

hai schappi, 

dann stell doch mal deine liste ins netz, damit auch die anderen 
ne kleine übersicht haben. 
sehen uns am samstag um 09.00 h 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2007)

so , ein paar daten zur heutigen tour :

- km 33
- hm ca. 900
- v-max 55 
- v-schnitt 13,4
- zeit 2.12 fahrtzeit 

und keine bratkartoffeln oder leberkäse am annaturm 


bis samstag 

hoerman


----------



## slaine (14. August 2007)

servus,

morgen solls wieder die mittwochsrunde geben, start 17:15 bredenbeck sportplatz - bielstein serpentinen (evtl) - ladies - grab - grenzweg 

zum deisterkreisel will ich auch, weiß aber erst morgen obs klappt...


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so , ein paar daten zur heutigen tour :
> 
> - km 33
> - hm ca. 900
> ...



Bratkartoffel *mit * Leberkäs *und* Spiegeleier drauf   

*nach:* 35km, 912 Hm allerdings *nur * 12km/h Schnitt


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. August 2007)

Deisterkreisel:

die Strecke Bredenbeck bis kl. Parklatz Nienstedt bis jetzt ca. 42 km und 800Hm.
Rast in Blumenhagen nach ca. 36 km.   

Höhenprofil usw. im Anhang.

Prost Feierabend


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2007)

mmhhh, 

ganz schön wenig höhenmeter 

DAS MÜSSEN MEHR WERDEN !!!


----------



## exto (14. August 2007)

Seeehr schön !

Das Höhenprofil sieht spaßig aber relativ zivil aus. Da solle keine Langeweile aufkommen und trotzdem noch Luft für ein Paar Ost-Deister-Klassiker übrig sein.

Immerhin gilt es ja, die offensichtlich zahlreichen Gäste aus Norddeutschland u beeindrucken  

Boah, ich freu mir schon n Pinn in' A...


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mmhhh,
> 
> ganz schön wenig höhenmeter
> 
> DAS MÜSSEN MEHR WERDEN !!!



  da schlafen mir auch die Finger ein   


Wenn wir über Köllnischfeld-Jägerstieg-Taternpfahl weiterplanen sind es 51 km und 1050 HM.

Also hoffen wir auf die Ost-Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. August 2007)

immernoch viel zu wenig. dachte eher so an 1600 - 1800 hm und 70 - 80 km.muß doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein, oder )


----------



## 1Tintin (15. August 2007)

Deisterkreisel:

Halöle, 
bin am Samstag dabei!

Bitte sende mir doch mal einer per PN die Daten (wann / wo / wielange )
zu.

Danke fön.


----------



## schappi (15. August 2007)

Tintin,
schau einfach mal weiter oben da sind alle infos.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (15. August 2007)

Jahu, das war ne feine Tour gestern, danke Hoerman!
Ich hab dann ja auch den kmSchnitt und Strecke mit meiner Fahrt nach Hause noch gehoben  

@Deisterkreisler: ich hoffe auch, dass Ihr den kreisel nochmal fahrt, damit ich auch mitkann!!!!


----------



## frasuka (15. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> bislang habe ich schon 12 Nennungen, wenn das so weitergeht müssen wir noch Platzkarten ausgeben.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Mit 12 lustigen Leutchen durch den Deister 
Hoffentlich geht da keiner verloren, wenn ich plötzlich nicht
mehr da sein sollte bitte nicht weiterfahren, ich habe null Orientierung im
Deister.
Sonst habt Ihr bald neben einem 80 jährigen, blinden Wanderer noch einen
38 jährigen, orientierungslosen, völlig verstörten Biker...
Auch schön, sicherlich eine Attraktion mehr am Deister.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> immernoch viel zu wenig. dachte eher so an 1600 - 1800 hm und 70 - 80 km.muß doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein, oder )



ich weiß doch nicht was ihr 2 Marathonracer  so im wilden Osten geplant habt  
Wir können ja nicht schon mit 1600Hm in Nienstedt ankommen, oder  

Also bis Taternpfal sind es ohne groß Umwege jetzt: 53 km und 1100 HM.

Wir können ja die Schleife nach Bad Münder mit planen und bei Bedarf weglassen. Habt ihr 2 (roudy,hoerman) denn was im Bereich da unten geplant?


----------



## nippelspanner (15. August 2007)

Als Info für´s Navi:
Liegt dieser "Parkplatz am Sportplatz" an der "Glück-Auf-Straße"?


----------



## schappi (15. August 2007)

Ja der Parkplatz ist am Ende der Glückaufstr. In 30974 Wennigsen/ Bredenbeck
Ist auf Google earth sehr gut zu erkennen.

Zu den km und hm ich denke auch wir sollten das erstmal vorsichtig angehen. wenn dann noch genügend Körner übrig sind kann man noch ein paar Trails im Ostdeister fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (15. August 2007)

Hi,
also ca. 1000 hm sind doch i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (15. August 2007)

so, endlich wieder raus aus dem rotkreuzladen.... melde mich zurück (allerdings Sperre für die nächsten 8 Wochen...)

Fazit: 3 Bänder in der Schulter durch, Finger gebrochen! Also Leute, vorsicht vor Northshores....

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche, werde wohl nach der Schonzeit erstmal bei den Sonntagsfahrern mitfahren um wieder in Form zu kommen, dann leren ich Euch auch mal kennen, hehe.


----------



## Molly (15. August 2007)

Viel Spaß beim Kreiseln, habe leider Samstag keine Zeit.


----------



## slaine (15. August 2007)

rip schrieb:


> so, endlich wieder raus aus dem rotkreuzladen.... melde mich zurück (allerdings Sperre für die nächsten 8 Wochen...)
> 
> Fazit: 3 Bänder in der Schulter durch, Finger gebrochen! Also Leute, vorsicht vor Northshores....
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche, werde wohl nach der Schonzeit erstmal bei den Sonntagsfahrern mitfahren um wieder in Form zu kommen, dann leren ich Euch auch mal kennen, hehe.



he, zurück aus der Gefangenschaft! Finger schon operiert? Metall drin? Schau dir mal das Champery-Vid auf der CD an  

letzter Aufruf zur Mittwochsrunde - keiner Interesse? Wetter ist doch Bombe


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> letzter Aufruf zur Mittwochsrunde - keiner Interesse? Wetter ist doch Bombe


 
hai slaine, an interesse mangelt es nicht. eher am zeitfaktor :-(sehen wir uns eigentlich am samstag ?


----------



## OBRADY (15. August 2007)

MOIN...

Da ich als Fremde nicht so den Überblick habe wer am Samstag beim  "Deisterkreisel" mitfährt, stellt sich mir die Frage ob außer mir noch eine holde Weiblichkeit vertreten ist???
Bin es ja gewohnt im Männerkreise zu biken, aber netter ist es schon wenn frau nicht so alleine ist.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Anja


----------



## slaine (15. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai slaine, an interesse mangelt es nicht. eher am zeitfaktor :-(sehen wir uns eigentlich am samstag ?



jawoll das kenn ich - denke schon dass das Sa klappt, muss ich das HT mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (15. August 2007)

Ojeoje,
da werden wohl am Samstag die meisten mit ihrem Racebike kommen.
Da werde ich dann wohl mit meinem 16Kg Esel   ganzschön kämpfen müssen... 
Na denne
bis Samstag
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (15. August 2007)

OBRADY schrieb:


> MOIN...
> 
> Da ich als Fremde nicht so den Überblick habe wer am Samstag beim  "Deisterkreisel" mitfährt, stellt sich mir die Frage ob außer mir noch eine holde Weiblichkeit vertreten ist???
> Bin es ja gewohnt im Männerkreise zu biken, aber netter ist es schon wenn frau nicht so alleine ist.
> ...



Frauen hier im Thread sind Loni und Molly,
beide können aber leider am Samstag nicht.
wenn ich Lonis (die aus Oldenburg erst ganz frisch dazu gekommen ist) Kommentare verfolge ist sie von der Gruppe sehr zuvorkommend aufgenommen worden.
Wir freuen uns über jede Frau die mitfährt, es gibt ja leider nur wenige bikende Frauen,
HalT! Homer bringt seine Tochter mit, die einen Teil der Strecke mit uns fahren wird.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. August 2007)

Hier die Vorläufige liste der teilnehmer die bisher zugesagt haben:
Homer
Homers Sohn
Homers Tochter
Nippelspanner
Tintin (tintin was ist mit deinem Bruder?)
Exto (kommt niggels auch mit?)
Hoermann
Frasuka
Downhillfaller
Barby SHG
Roudy
Schappi
Slaine
Altes Land 1(obrady?)
Altes Land 2

Ich glaube ich werde Funkgeräte mitbringen, damit wir uns verständigen können wenn die Gruppe auseinander reißt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> HalT! Homer bringt seine Tochter mit, die einen Teil der Strecke mit uns fahren wird.



Aber nur wenn ich sie ausm Bett kriege. 11 jährige Zicken sind da etwas sprunghaft in der Motivation


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. August 2007)

Hallo Deisterkreiselbiker,
ich bin heute die Strecke von der Mooshütte, über die Heisterburgtrails, zum Forsthaus Blumenhagen (oder so./sieht super aus  ) den unteren Teil des Nordmannturmtrails mit Anschlußtrail zur Nienstedterpassstr. gefahren. War alles super flowig, top befahrbar (Auch für die Hardtailfraktion). 
Unterwegs habe 1Tintin mit seinem Bruder getroffen . Wir waren leider in entgegengesetzter Richtung unterwegs.  
Als SCHAUMBURGERSCHÖNWETTERBIKER hoffe ich auf halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter.    

Also dann bis Samstag
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. August 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterkreiselbiker,
> ich bin heute die Strecke von der Mooshütte, über die Heisterburgtrails, zum Forsthaus Blumenhagen (oder so./sieht super aus  ) den unteren Teil des Nordmannturmtrails mit Anschlußtrail zur Nienstedterpassstr. gefahren. War alles super flowig, top befahrbar (Auch für die Hardtailfraktion).
> Unterwegs habe 1Tintin mit seinem Bruder getroffen . Wir waren leider in entgegengesetzter Richtung unterwegs.
> Als SCHAUMBURGERSCHÖNWETTERBIKER hoffe ich auf halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter.
> ...



Sind hier alle "geheim" noch am trainieren ???    
Ab morgen aber bitte gleiche Bedingungen für alle


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. August 2007)

In der Zeit wo die anderen im Deister sich quälen habe ich noch in die Tour einen möglich "Umweg" von 12km und 250Hm Richtung Bad Münder eingebaut. 

Nur ein Vorschlag!!!

Den kann dann hoerman und alle anderen die noch können dann fahren   , während die anderen "gerade" aus fahren    
@hoerman: präg dir den Umweg gut ein, denn ich will geradeaus fahren    

Bis Taternpfahl dann: 65km und 1300Hm

So, Urlaubsende. Morgen wieder "ranschaffen" gehen.

Bis Samstag dann.


----------



## exto (15. August 2007)

Molly schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Kreiseln, habe leider Samstag keine Zeit.



Hmmm, schade!! 

Wir haben uns ja lange nicht geseh'n.   Nachdem ichletztes Wochenende schon nicht nach Detmold kommen konnte (wie war's denn? Wieder 100 Punkte kassiert? ) hab ich gedacht, wir laufen uns beim "Kreiseln" übern Weg...

Niggels kommt nicht mit (hab ihn erst gar nicht gefragt). Touren sind nur dann sein Ding, wenn die Frage nach dem Lift positiv beantwortet werden kann... (Nicht wahr, mitlesender Bengel??? )


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> In der Zeit wo die anderen im Deister sich quälen habe ich noch in die Tour einen möglich "Umweg" von 12km und 250Hm Richtung Bad Münder eingebaut.
> 
> Nur ein Vorschlag!!!
> 
> ...


 
moin, moin. ...   der deisterkreisel wird mit allen gefahren, frei nach dem motto : alle oder keiner . also müssen wir alle den umweg fahren ) . auch unsere schwarzwälder-schaumburger schönwetterbiker. ( ich hatte keinen urlaub und konnte die letzten 2 wochen im black forrest trainieren ).also a....backen zusammenkneifen und weiterfahren.


----------



## Loni (16. August 2007)

OBRADY schrieb:


> MOIN...
> 
> Da ich als Fremde nicht so den Überblick habe wer am Samstag beim  "Deisterkreisel" mitfährt, stellt sich mir die Frage ob außer mir noch eine holde Weiblichkeit vertreten ist???
> Bin es ja gewohnt im Männerkreise zu biken, aber netter ist es schon wenn frau nicht so alleine ist.
> ...



Anja, macht immer Spaß mit den Junx.  Der Männerkreis ist es ja auch gewöhnt, mit wenigen weiblichen Teilnehmern klarzukommen. 
Wenn du weibliche Begleitung möchtest: bitte gerne ein anderes Mal kommen, würde mich (und bestimmt alle) natürlich freuen  oder uns die HaBe (hab gehört, dass du die gut kennst) zeigen   wäre auch toll 
LG und viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (16. August 2007)

Hallo,
bitte entscheide doch ma einer wieviel gefahren werden soll.
Die geplanten ca 53 KM und ca 1050 Hm find ich ok .

Bin nach meinem langen Pause noch nicht so 100%ig fit.

Ansonsten müssten wir mal abstimmen.

Torsten


----------



## taxifolia (16. August 2007)

Ich möchte auch mit ! , aber nur wenn´s ausschließlich bergab geht.


----------



## schappi (16. August 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bitte entscheide doch ma einer wieviel gefahren werden soll.
> Die geplanten ca 53 KM und ca 1050 Hm find ich ok .
> 
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,
der Hoerman will nur seinem Ruf als Bergziege gerecht werden!  

Ab Nienstedt haben wir eine lange und eine kurze version des letzten 1/4 und können am Samstag nach Fitness entscheiden welche wir nehmen.
ich wäre auch für die Kürzere um zum Abschluss noch einmal den Grabweg mitzunehmen und dann in Wennigsen zum Abschluss in den Biergarten auf ein Abschlussweizen.
Wettervorhersage ist ja gut:http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. August 2007)

hoerman schappi nicht hoerman n !!!


----------



## schappi (16. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hoerman schappi nicht hoerman n !!!



Sören,
 ich weiß garnicht was du hast? kommst du alleine oder kommt noch einer von den Springern mit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören,
> ich weiß garnicht was du hast? kommst du alleine oder kommt noch einer von den Springern mit?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
hai sch(n)appi *grins* wenn ich das mal selbst wüsste.   thomas ist familiär verplant, jörg im urlaub und kalli weiß es selbst noch nicht . sieht danach aus, als wenn ich "mal wieder " alleine erscheine


----------



## Loni (16. August 2007)

Damit mir keiner vorwirft, ich trainiere heimlich: Treffe mich mit Quen, der mir den Weg in den Deister über den Benther Berg und so zeigt. Irgendwann, irgendwie landen wir dann im Deister, vll fahren wir dann irgendwem irgendwo über den Weg   ansonsten bis irgendwannandersirgendwoanders irgendwie


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> der Hoerman will nur seinem Ruf als Bergziege gerecht werden!
> 
> Ab Nienstedt haben wir eine lange und eine kurze version des letzten 1/4 und können am Samstag nach Fitness entscheiden welche wir nehmen.
> ...



Super Idee zum Abschluss Grabweg dann lecker Weizen... 
Erst den Spaß und dann das Vergnügen  
Bis SA
Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (16. August 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Super Idee zum Abschluss Grabweg dann lecker Weizen...



Find' ich auch. Grabweg ist mein absoluter Favorit.  Wenn ich mir nur endlich die Reihenfolge der Kicker im oberen Teil merken könnte, damit's nicht immer so adrenalinträchtige Überraschungen gibt.

Sören, wenn du jetzt zum Konditionstier geworden bist, können wir den Grabweg ja beliebig oft wiederholen  Man bleibt ja in der Gegend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. August 2007)

Sören macht mir richtig Sorgen,
seit er mit Loni gefahren ist ist er kaum wiederzuerkennen:
Schade das ich sie am Samstag nicht treffe.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (16. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören macht mir richtig Sorgen,
> seit er mit Loni gefahren ist ist er kaum wiederzuerkennen:
> Schade das ich sie am Samstag nicht treffe.
> Gruß
> Schappi



 Gelassen sprichst du aus, was ich mir mühsam verkniffen hab'  Vielleicht hat Loni ja eine Art Jungbrunnenkarma das "älteren Herren" zu neuem sportlichen Ehrgeiz verhilft...


----------



## exto (16. August 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bitte entscheide doch ma einer wieviel gefahren werden soll.
> Die geplanten ca 53 KM und ca 1050 Hm find ich ok .
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte, du bist hunderte Meilen durch Utah, Arizona und die übrigen Biker-Traumgegenden geradelt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. August 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Sören, wenn du jetzt zum Konditionstier geworden bist, können wir den Grabweg ja beliebig oft wiederholen  Man bleibt ja in der Gegend...


 
schön wär´s. vom konditionstier bin ich noch locker 15 kg weg, und die werde ich auch in den nächsten 10 jahren nicht mehr los  ( solange das weizenbier immer so lecker ist )

@ 1tintin. wie schappi schon geschrieben hat. wir sind , wie du ja auch schon feststellen konntest, eine sehr locker fahrende truppe. und wenn mal einer schneller sein sollte, muß er halt oben länger warten . 
wir starten gemeinsam, fahren alles gemeinsam, und kommen auch alle gemeinsam an. der spaß steht immer im vordergrund. 

sehen uns dann am samstag 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. August 2007)

.


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> .



  nun ist hoerman*nn* sprachlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (17. August 2007)

Hi,
mein Bruder wird nun wohl auch am Samstag mitkommen,
also ich freu mich schon auf Sa.

Bis denne

 Torsten


----------



## frasuka (17. August 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Find' ich auch. Grabweg ist mein absoluter Favorit.  Wenn ich mir nur endlich die Reihenfolge der Kicker im oberen Teil merken könnte, damit's nicht immer so adrenalinträchtige Überraschungen gibt.
> ..



Na da freue ich mich aber um so mehr.
Ich bitte kurz vor Einstieg in den Grabweg um kurze Einführung, denn wenn ich das oben geschriebene mit Axels blumigen Erzählungen kombiniere, bleibt zumindest Frasuka morgen nicht im Sattel. 
Aber hauptsache ihr habt euren Spaß...Grabweg...tstststs


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. August 2007)

halb so schlimm  spätestens zum abschlussweizen musst du sowieso aus dem sattel )


----------



## frasuka (17. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> halb so schlimm  spätestens zum abschlussweizen musst du sowieso aus dem sattel )



...solange ich das Bierchen nicht aus der Schnabeltasse genießen muß 
Ich freue mich schon auf Euch, lustige Truppe.
Bis morgen bei ziemlich gutem Wetter.
Frank


----------



## nippelspanner (17. August 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> ...mein Bruder wird nun wohl auch am Samstag mitkommen...


Sehr gut!


----------



## Loni (17. August 2007)

hahaha  ich find's auch schade, dass ich am Samstag nicht mein "Jungbrunnenkarma" versprühen kann  

na ja... bleibt die Vorfreude auf ein anderes Mal


----------



## schappi (17. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Hier die Vorläufige Liste der Teilnehmer die bisher zugesagt haben:
Homer
Homers Sohn
Homers Tochter
Nippelspanner
Tintin
Tintins Bruder
Exto 
Hoerman
Frasuka
Downhillfaller
Barby SHG
Roudy
Schappi
Slaine
Altes Land 1(obrady)
Altes Land 2
Bisher 16 Leute.
Leider keine Loni (mit Jungbrunnenkarma, das wir alten Knochen für die letzten Anstiege brauchen könnten)
Falls jemand im Verkehr hängen bleibt oder sich verspätet hier meine Handy Nr. 0172-4248840, Kurzer Anruf, damit wir warten.

Ich bringe jetzt 3 Funkgeräte mit, damit wir beim Auseinanderreißen der Gruppe kontakt halten können, Wäre ja nicht gut wenn wir neben dem 80 jährigen blinden Jogger noch eine orientierungslosen westfälische Biker im Deister hätten. (zumal das füttern von Bikern im Deister von den Förstern verboten wurde, damit sie sich nicht noch stärker vermehren) 
Bis Morgen
 Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich bringe jetzt 3 Funkgeräte mit, damit wir beim Auseinanderreißen der Gruppe kontakt halten können, Wäre ja nicht gut wenn wir neben dem 80 jährigen blinden Jogger noch eine orientierungslosen westfälische Biker im Deister (zumal das füttern von Bikern im Deister von den Förstern verboten wurde, damit sie sich nicht noch stärker vermehren) hätten.
> Bis Morgen
> Schappi



Ich könnte auch ein paar Trillerpfeiffen mitbringen   
Müssen wir die Tour event. polizeilich genehmigen lassen    

Bis morgen früh dann,
muss jetzt noch zur Massage, Hr.Fuentis,und dann noch mein neues 7 kg- Fully mit 200 ´er Federgabel aus einer neuartigen Welraumlegierung abholen....
Ich sag euch: teures Wochendvergnügen


----------



## schappi (17. August 2007)

Trillerpfeifen ist GUT!
die funktionieren immer solange man noch Luft hat.
Die können wir den auswärtigen Teilnehmern geben, damit sie garantiert vom Förster gefunden werden wenn sie sich verirren.
Bitte keine Camouflage Klamotten tragen! das macht das Wiederfinden im Gebüsch so schwierig!


----------



## schappi (17. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bis morgen früh dann,
> muss jetzt noch zur Massage, Hr.Fuentis,und dann noch mein neues 7 kg- Fully mit 200 ´er Federgabel aus einer neuartigen Welraumlegierung abholen....
> Ich sag euch: teures Wochendvergnügen



Ich sag ja: was man für sein Hobby nicht alles auf sich nimmt!
Bring bitte nch ein hightech Abschleppseil aus Polyaramid mit damit du mich über den letzten Anstieg schleppen kannst
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: was man für sein Hobby nicht alles auf sich nimmt!
> Bring bitte nch ein hightech Abschleppseil aus Polyaramid mit damit du mich über den letzten Anstieg schleppen kannst
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ach Schappi, Polyaramid und Nylatron oder so ähnlich waren gestern:
ich mach das kabellos mit Wireless-Lan


----------



## schappi (17. August 2007)

das kann wie man bei Hoerman gesehen hat nur Loni mit ihrem Jungbrunnenkarma, aber die ist ja leider nicht dabei.


----------



## OBRADY (17. August 2007)

Tach..

So Altes Land 1( Obrady ) und Altes Land 2 ( Janny ) freuen sich auf morgen.
Camouflageklamotten sind gepackt und Handynummer für evtl unpünktliches Erscheinen ist notiert...fahren rechtzeitig los , aber man weiß nie was andere auf der A7 so treiben.

@ LONI..haben wir einen gemeinsamen Bekannten oder woher weißt Du vom
Hausgebiet HaBe?

Apropos Habe..sollte mal Interesse bestehen mach ich gerne den Guide.!

Bis morgen
Anja


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. August 2007)

so leutz, die indians rufen mich zum vorbereitungsspiel gg. kassel. 

rucksack ist gepackt, klamotten bereit gelegt und der wecker (meine tochter)

weckt mich morgen pünktlich um 6.45 h.

somit scheidet zu spät kommen aus. 

freue mich auf morgen

bis um 9.00

hoerman


----------



## exto (17. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ach Schappi, Polyaramid und Nylatron oder so ähnlich waren gestern:
> ich mach das kabellos mit Wireless-Lan



Das funktioniert tatsächlich ! Hat Hoerman schon mal mit mir gemacht, als ich unter akuter Abschlaffung gelitten hab...


----------



## exto (17. August 2007)

Bringt eigentlich jemand ne Kamera mit, damit unser kleiner Radelausflug auch dokumentiert wird???


----------



## schappi (17. August 2007)

Jau!
Ich!


----------



## Mutti (17. August 2007)

OBRADY schrieb:


> @ LONI..haben wir einen gemeinsamen Bekannten oder woher weißt Du vom Hausgebiet HaBe?



Vielleicht habt Ihr den ...


----------



## Janny (17. August 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Bringt eigentlich jemand ne Kamera mit, damit unser kleiner Radelausflug auch dokumentiert wird???


Kameramann Nummer Zwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (17. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der wecker (meine tochter)
> weckt mich morgen pünktlich um 6.45 h.
> n



Ha, da machen wir schon den ersten Tankstop.


----------



## frasuka (18. August 2007)

...es war ein absolut lustiger Tag mit Euch.
Das Grinsen bekomme ich nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. 
Das sollte man wiederholen.
Grüße aus Lemgo

Frasuka, oder Frank


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. August 2007)

hallo leute, 

kann mich nur frasuka anschliessen. das schreit förmlich nach wiederholung, und dann nehmen wir den springer teil auch gleich mit.
das funkgerät von schappi haben wir im mittelteil vom grabweg auch noch wiedergefunden. 
mit dem grabweg zusammen waren es wohl ca 1800 hm . laut tacho 82 km.
fühl mich dafür erschreckend fit  

hat super spaß gemacht mit allen und auch wieder neue gesichter kennengelernt. ein rundum genialer tag 

hoffentlich bis bald 

hoerman ( mit einem N )


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. August 2007)

Hallo,
geht mir genauso wie Hörma*n* und Frasuka.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit Euch allen.   

Gottseidank ist das Funkgerät auch wieder da. 

Den Schwenk in den Springer Teil müssen wir beim nächsten mal auf alle Fälle nachholen.

So jetzt noch ein Pils und dann ist Feierabend.  Prost

Bis denne
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> das funkgerät von schappi haben wir im mittelteil vom grabweg auch noch wiedergefunden.




Also: alles wird gut nach so einem Tag. Dann kann Schappi ja beruhigt schlafen gehen  

Danke an alle, besonders an Schappi für die gute Idee den Deister auf Trails zu umrunden   

Morgen ist dann erst mal Gartenschlauchorgie am Bike angesagt.

Die Handybilder sind nicht so pralle  da alle so schnell unterwegs waren und der Autofocus das nicht so schnell schafft. Sorry Slaine, Cam hat dich auf dem Gruppenfoto abgeschnippelt  .

Das nächste mal toben wir uns erst im Osten aus!!!


----------



## taxifolia (19. August 2007)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und sollte wiederholt werden.Danke an die Organisation , Schappi & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (19. August 2007)

ja war guat gestern  

für kurzentschlossene: dreh gleich ab ca 12:45 waldkater noch ne runde mit einem kumpel. schappis funkgerät brauchen wir ja jetzt nimmer suchen zum Glück


----------



## schappi (19. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
war eine supper Truppe gestern!
Der Aufwand für die Vorbereitung hat sich gelohnt.
Hier noch einmal vielen Dank an Hoerman und Roudy die mir gestern beim Suchen des Funkgeräts geholfen haben! Großer Dank gebührt auch Downhillfaller und Barbie für die Hilfe bei der Vorbereitung und der Erstellung der elektronischen Karten und der GPS Führung. Dirk kannst du vieleicht ein Google Earth Bild mit unsere Tour Route hier einstellen?
Hier ein paar Bilder mehr in meinem Photoalbum, wenn jemand Bilder in hoher Auflösung (3,3mB/Bild haben will bitte PN mit e-mail adresse)





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url]p://[/IMG]






[/url]//[/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]
Oh Du mein Held! Willst du mit mir fahren?





[/url][/IMG] 





[/url][/IMG]
Axel macht eine Typische Handbewegung






[/url][/IMG]
Schaltaugenwechsel






[/url][/IMG]
Briefing





[/url]http://[/IMG]
Schatz! es wird ein Wenig später, die sind alle so langsam!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> war eine supper Truppe gestern!
> Der Aufwand für die Vorbereitung hat sich gelohnt.
> Hier noch einmal vielen Dank an Hoerman und Roudy die mir gestern beim Suchen des Funkgeräts geholfen haben! Großer Dank gebührt auch Downhillfaller und Barbie für die Hilfe bei der Vorbereitung und der Erstellung der elektronischen Karten und der GPS Führung. Dirk kannst du vieleicht ein Google Earth Bild mit unsere Tour Route hier einstellen?
> ...



Super Bilder Carsten    

hier das GoogleEarth Bild


----------



## schappi (19. August 2007)

Hallo Janny und Obrady
seid Ihr Du nach Hause gekommen?
So eine 2 Std Autofahrt nach der Tour währ für mich das Richtige um eine tierischen Oberschenkelkrampf zu bekommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## OBRADY (19. August 2007)

Moin,Moin..

Na das hat Spaß gemacht gestern.So haben wir den Deister doch mal von einer anderen Seite kennengelernt.Nette Truppe ..hab das fahren in so einer großen Gruppe ja auch schon anders kennengelernt.
Für uns war das gestern ein richtig runder Mountainbiketag.Leute mit Rädern die viel Federweg haben, und fast alle mit Rucksack!!!Dann auch noch eine Einkehr am Mittag zu der alle Lust haben.Am Ende noch der Grabweg( die Gemüter streiten sich über den Namen) der immer wieder breites Grinsen auf die Gesichter zaubert, und ein Abschluß;-Bier/Kaffee oder ähnliches bei Sonnenschein im Biergarten.

Unsere Rückfahrt haben wir in Soltau unterbrochen und mit Schwesterherz beim Italiener ausklingen lassen.Müde und voller Eindrücke sind wir dann gegen 1.00Uhr zu Hause gwesen.Heute heißt es Räder vom "Deisterlehm"befreien und den Sonntag Sonntag sein lassen.

Hoffentlich bis bald
Grüße Janny und Anja

PS:Gerne revanchiern wir uns mit einem Tag in den HaBe , falls ihr des Deisters mal überdrüssig seid.

Vielen Dank nochmal an die Initiatoren und alle Mitstreiter für diesen schönen Tag!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2007)

hallo deisterkreisler 

auch von mir hier nochmal vielen dank an schappi, barbie und downhillfaller 
für die organisation und´s guiden.  hat wie schon geschrieben, mega-spaß gemacht.

war heute nochmal unterwegs. familenausflug mit nörgelnder tochter im anhänger ( papa, schneller ... schneller  ) über taternpfahl, wöltjebuche zum annaturm und zurück. jetzt reicht´s aber auch, und ich leg die füße für heute endgültig hoch.

bis bald

hoerman


----------



## slaine (19. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> war heute nochmal unterwegs. familenausflug mit nörgelnder tochter im anhänger ( papa, schneller ... schneller  ) über taternpfahl, wöltjebuche zum annaturm und zurück.



hehe schade, dass ich dich nicht getroffen hab, hab mir heut mittag noch mal ladies-grab-farn gegeben bevor das wetter nun wieder *%$"§ wird. war auch total voll, viele familien etc. und viele auf 2 Rädern.
Hab am Waldkater vorm Losfahren so ein Hydraulik-Servicemobil erspäht. Wenn das mal nicht der Dirk war - leider kein Telefon dabei gehabt.
Gruß an den Florian, gute Genesung für den Arm obwohl so schlimm wars ja net gell


----------



## frasuka (19. August 2007)

Jetzt bin ich völlig platt,
kaum wieder zu Hause und schon stehen die Bilder im Netz, Hut ab.
Als ich gestern um 19:00 Uhr bei meinen Lieben anklopfte, war die Stimmung
doch entgegen der Erwartungen recht Stressfrei 
Dennoch, ich habe nur ganz, ganz kurz darüber nachgedacht, ob ich
am heutigen Sonntag meine Bike schrubbe, oder besser noch ein paar Runden drehe. (habt Ihr gestern Boxen gesehen??, so hätte ich auch ausgesehen....)
Ich würde was drum geben, wenn ich auch so oft biken könnte,   dabei...
Hoerman, was ist das für ein Anhänger?!
Nochmals vielen Dank für die super Planung, habe noch nie eine 16 Mann/Frau Truppe mit so viel Freude auf den Gesichtern durch den Wald shreddern sehen.    
Wenn Ihr wieder plant, komme ich super gerne mit.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2007)

@ frasuka 

der anhänger ist ein chariot cougar 1 ( gefederter kinderanhänger ) .
das waren heute plus ca. 24 kg. 10 kg anhänger plus 14 kg tochter.


----------



## schappi (19. August 2007)

Dann weist du mal wie ich mich berghoch fühle.
Komisch, der einzige der sich hier noch nicht gemeldet hat ist EXTO und Roudi
Jungs,
seid ihr OK?
Bei mir ist heute als nachwirkung das Verdauungssytem etwas empfindlich.
Ich habe wahrscheinlich gestren abend zu schnell zu viel getrunken..
Ich habe mal nachgerechnet:
während der Tour 5 Liter(und im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen nicht einmal am Baum gewesen) und abens noch einmal 3 Liter.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2007)

Doch...bin da, grinse immer noch und finde keine Worte.
Deshalb einfach : "Danke an jeden für dieses Erlebnis."

Dank COMPEX  blieben Ermüdungserscheinungen an den Beinen aus (trotz 77 km mit 1.500 hm). Nur meine beiden Bodenkontakte spüre ich noch.

Heute morgen ging es dann zum BL Finale nach Bad Salzdetfurth.
Hölle !!! 188 Höhenmeter auf 4,2 km Strecke und Rundenzeiten von 11-12 Minuten !
Die gesamte Weltelite war vertreten. Hochleistung vom Feinsten.

Da am 01.09. der Marathon in Bad Pyrmont ansteht, werde ich mich noch 2-3x morgens aufs Rad setzen und "trainieren", dann noch kurz in die Schweiz zum Höhentraining und ab Mitte September bin ich wieder bei euch.


----------



## exto (19. August 2007)

Ich bin auch noch da  

Hab gestern direkt nach der Tour meine Kids abgeholt. Das ist dann besser, als vorm Rechner sitzen...

Ich hab Riesen-Spaß auf der Runde gehabt. Danke auch von mir an die Routen-Tüftler  

Besonders gefreut hab ich mich darüber, dass meine Prognose das Führungstrio betreffend voll eingetroffen ist: Die beiden Marathonisti plus Frank (der lieber einen Arm hergeben, als hinten fahren würde) immer vorne weg...

Bis näxtes mal (da knacken wir dann die 20)...


----------



## chris2305 (19. August 2007)

Grüße von den Bikern aus Bad Münder. 
Scheint ja eine lustige Runde gewesen zu sein. Wir konnten es leider nicht einrichten. 
 Vielleicht klappt es ja bei der nächsten Runde.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Besonders gefreut hab ich mich darüber, dass meine Prognose das Führungstrio betreffend voll eingetroffen ist: Die beiden Marathonisti plus Frank (der lieber einen Arm hergeben, als hinten fahren würde) immer vorne weg...



Ich bin am Anfang wg. Funkbesenwagenaufgabenverteilungszuletztducker oft hinten gefahren. Leider gerade nicht als wir im ersten Modderanstieg wg. eines Kettenklemmers auseinandergerissen wurden. 

Letztenendes ist vorn dort wo die Gruppe ist. Ziel ist und bleibt zusammen losfahren, zusammen Spaß haben und zusammen ankommen.
Aber manchmal reichte ein Blick zur Seite und das Tempo zog richtig an. Keine Ahnung wie das kommen konnte ?
Vielleicht war es ja - das Kind im Manne - oder Rückenwind.....es wird uns ewig verborgen bleiben


----------



## nippelspanner (20. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Komisch, der einzige der sich hier noch nicht gemeldet hat ist EXTO und Roudi...


...und meine Wenigkeit!  

Schließe mich dem oben gesagten voll an. War ´n schöner Tag. Musste mich zum Schluss leider recht schnell ohne große Abschiedsszene ausklinken. Sorry, aber wir hatten Gäste zu Hause und Grillen ist nun mal Männersache!

OK, OK und wieder 5,- Euro in die Chauvie-Kasse...


----------



## Janny (20. August 2007)

So, dass es uns Spaß gemacht hat, ist ja schon bekannt.
Meine Ausbeute an Fotos ist hier zu sehen: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=15520

Leider sind es nicht so viele äktschn-Bilder, obwohl schon ein paar krasse Dinger wie der Laternenstunt (6655), der no-hander (6653), oder die Besprechung zur Erstbefahrung des Monstergaps am Steinbruch (6642) dabei sind. Die ganz fetten Dinger sind mir wohl entgangen, weil ich zu weit hinten gefahren bin.
Aber der Sommer ist ja noch nicht vorbei.
Bis demnächst


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. August 2007)

Auch wen ich leider nicht zu den Finishern gehört habe, bin ich echt schwer begeistert von der tollen Tour. Gestern beim Bundesliga Finale in Bad Salzdethfurt hab ich wieder Motivation sammeln können. Das Tempo war schon etwas schneller als bei der üblichen Sonntagsfahrt und ich merke: Training tut Not.
Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## Loni (20. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Loni,
> dann bleib doch im Deister und fahr mit uns den Kreisel
> Gruß
> Schappi



das hätte ich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr gern gemacht, aba ging nich 

ich halte das allerdinx für einen guten Grund, das ganze zu wiederholen 

Schöne Fotos habt Ihr auch gemacht.  der Deister ist schon toll!! 

Ich war am Sonntag in Oldenburg unterwex, das war natürlích auch schön.

Wer kommt mit nach Schierke??


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2007)

schierke ? fahr ne woche später mit roudy nach bad pyrmont. und jede woche nen marathon, tu ich mir auch nicht an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (20. August 2007)

Für Leute, die´s sich so richtig besorgen wollen ist Schierke aber nicht schlecht. Geht auf Panzerplattenwegen hammersteil bergauf und richtig verblockt wieder runter. Deswegen hieß das bis vor 2 Jahren auch "Schierker Enduroton". Wie die Racer die Strecke mit ihren Leichtbauprinten bewältigt haben, war mit damals ein Rätsel.


----------



## 1Tintin (20. August 2007)

Halöle,

jo, schön wars, sollte man wiederholen

PS: Schaltauge sei Wachsam!

Torsten


----------



## schappi (20. August 2007)

Ich bin ja superfroh, das es allen gefallen hat!!
Die Gruppendynamik war wirklich gut: alles Profis die gut ausgerüstet waren, keine Sensibelche oder Tempobolzer.
und über die Funkgeräte hat nach dem ersten Kettenklemmer und dem Schaltaugenabriss auch keiner mehr gelacht.
Wenn so viele noch weiteres Interesse haben.
Der September ist immer ein schöner Monat.
was haltet ihr vom 22. oder 29. September? Ich würde beim Samstag bleiben, damit man den Sonntag zum regenerieren hat.
ich würde aber die Teilnehmerzahl auf 20 begrenzen, sonst wird die Gruppe auf Singletrails über einen Km lang.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. August 2007)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Halöle,
> 
> jo, schön wars, sollte man wiederholen
> 
> ...



Denk dran sofort ein neues zu bestellen!


----------



## frasuka (20. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ frasuka
> 
> der anhänger ist ein chariot cougar 1 ( gefederter kinderanhänger ) .
> das waren heute plus ca. 24 kg. 10 kg anhänger plus 14 kg tochter.



Hallo Hoerman,
vielen Dank für die Infos.
Evtl. sollten wir dann bei Gelegenheit und entsprechendem Training eine Deisterrunde mit Anhängern planen.
Natürlich dürfen wir den Grabweg bei der Routenplanung nicht vernachlässigen und jemand muss den Nachwuchs bei der Gelegenheit wieder aufsammeln. Schappi würde sich sicherlich anbieten, schließlich hat er bereits  
grundlegende Erfahrungen im Aufsammeln von "Verlorengegangenem" gesammelt 
T'schuldigung


----------



## frasuka (20. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nachgerechnet:
> während der Tour 5 Liter(und im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen nicht einmal am Baum gewesen) und abens noch einmal 3 Liter.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Grundsätzlich markieren dem Orientierungsvermögen eher weniger zugängliche Lipper Biker alle 10 Minuten das Revier. So kommen wir immer wieder nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (20. August 2007)

Hallo,
denen die der Bad Oeynhausener Truppe gestern die Trails rund um Wennigsen gezeigt haben sei nochmal gedankt! 
-jimmy


----------



## frasuka (20. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Der September ist immer ein schöner Monat.
> was haltet ihr vom 22. oder 29. September?



Super Idee, ich bin für den 22. September!!!!
Muß nur zusehen, dass ich meine Tochter am Samstag gut unterbekomme, müßte klappen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn so viele noch weiteres Interesse haben.
> Der September ist immer ein schöner Monat.
> was haltet ihr vom 22. oder 29. September? Ich würde beim Samstag bleiben, damit man den Sonntag zum regenerieren hat.
> ich würde aber die Teilnehmerzahl auf 20 begrenzen, sonst wird die Gruppe auf Singletrails über einen Km lang.
> ...


 
na dann melde ich mich mal gleich an, damit ich zu den 20 glücklichen gehören darf . dann fangen wir aber diesmal mit dem ostdeister ( springe und co ) an, damit's nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## Hoppelstopser (20. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Hab am Waldkater vorm Losfahren so ein Hydraulik-Servicemobil erspäht. Wenn das mal nicht der Dirk war - leider kein Telefon dabei gehabt.
> Gruß an den Florian, gute Genesung für den Arm obwohl so schlimm wars ja net gell



Hehe, das war ich ausnahmsweise mal  , hab mir kurzentschlossen Ladys und Grab gegönnt, allerdings mit Bergabmaschine.

Sehen wir uns Mittwoch ? Deine Teile sind auch da


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2007)

frasuka schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman,
> vielen Dank für die Infos.
> Evtl. sollten wir dann bei Gelegenheit und entsprechendem Training eine Deisterrunde mit Anhängern planen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loni (20. August 2007)

ich will auch mit auf den nächsten Kreisel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na dann melde ich mich mal gleich an, damit ich zu den 20 glücklichen gehören darf . dann fangen wir aber diesmal mit dem ostdeister ( springe und co ) an, damit's nicht langweilig wird.



Das ist ja Pflicht im Ost-Deister anzufangen hoerman*n*. Dann können wir ja am Anfang gleich die Deisterpforte hoch    

Hiermit melde ich mich auch an  

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. August 2007)

frasuka schrieb:


> Super Idee, ich bin für den 22. September!!!!
> Muß nur zusehen, dass ich meine Tochter am Samstag gut unterbekomme, müßte klappen.




Weißt Du jetzt Schappi warum ich und Barbie SHG "Samstagsfahrer" sind 

Ab 40 Jahren braucht man seine Ruhepausen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. August 2007)

hai war echt gut die tour nur doof war das ich schon in barsinghausen abgefahren bin naya es war schon anstrengend bin ja erst 11ja komm nächtes mal auch mit wen es nicht zu hart für mich ist
ok dann ciau
daleen (die tochter von homer *grins*)


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. August 2007)

Hi Leute,
nach meiner Rechnung sind dann ja "nur" noch ca. 12 Plätze frei.
Bin natürlich auch beim nächsten Kreisel dabei. 
Hoffentlich haben wir mit dem Wetter ebensoviel Glück wie am Samstag.
Als Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker meine größte Sorge  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (20. August 2007)

Moin,Moin...

Habe mal bei uns im Kalender geschaut.Also wir wären im September auch wieder mit dabei...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## schappi (20. August 2007)

Also, die Hälfte der Plätze ist jetzt schon weg!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. August 2007)

ich bin auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei und Daniel hat bis dahin vielleicht auch mal sein Bike in Ordnung. Als Start wäre der Nienstedter Pass doch n guter Vorschlag. Von dort den Trail neben der Staße zum unteren Parkplatz und dann die ursprünglich geplante Route nehmen. Dann können Hoerman und Roudy auch ihre Ortskenntnis unter Beweis stellen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2007)

bredenbeck fand ich eigentlich ideal. 
warum jetzt nienstedter pass ? 
da gibt´s auch keinen biergarten 
und bei unserem glück scheint wieder die sonne 

muß auch so sein, was sollen sonst unsere schönwetterbiker den ganzen tag machen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. August 2007)

N´Abend

Ich bin am 22.09. nicht dabei, mein Schwager wird 40 und wir feiern in Osnabrück. Dafür gebe ich mir am Sonntag zum ausnüchtern den Engteraner Wadenkneifer.

CU


----------



## taxifolia (21. August 2007)

Würd´auch gern mit, 22. September geht leider nicht.Das Datum steht doch noch nicht fest oder hab ich ´was überlesen ?


----------



## schappi (21. August 2007)

Nein das Datum steht noch nicht fest!
Vorschlag sind der 22.9 und der 29.9. mal sehen wann die meisten können und dann müssen wir uns auch kurzfristig nach dem Wetter richten.
Bei Sauwetter macht so eine Tour keinen Spass.
Mit dem Startpunkt müssen wir mal sehen, es sollte auf jeden Fall ein Biergarten in der Nähe sein und auf der Hälfte der Strecke muss eine gute Einkehrmöglichkeit sein. Das schränkt die Auswahl ein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2007)

hallo leute, trotz der inzwischen 2 absagen, werden wir wohl nicht um den 22. september drumrumkommen. wenn wir am 03/oktober das fahrtechnikseminar machen wollen, könnt ich mir vorstellen, daß einige familien rebellieren könnten,wenn wir so schnell hintereinander nicht anwesend sind . lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.  was denkt ihr ?   schönen tag noch ... hoerman


----------



## harrypotter (21. August 2007)

Moin moin zusammen,

also beim Kreiseln wäre ich wohl auch sehr gerne dabei (Ihr merkt, die Bremer werden zu Deister-Fans , wir werden jetzt Stück für Stück immer was mit nach Hause nehmen, damit es hier auch bald sowas schickes gibt ). 
22. ginge generell, allerdings müsste ich Abends noch zurück - wann wolltet Ihr denn so starten?

Grüße aus Bremen, der Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (21. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bredenbeck fand ich eigentlich ideal.
> warum jetzt nienstedter pass ?
> da gibt´s auch keinen biergarten
> und bei unserem glück scheint wieder die sonne
> ...



Neinstedter Pass ist schon ideal.Ist besser für viele als Startpunkt mit dem Auto zu erreichen. Und wir könnten Fosthaus Blumenhagen als Endstation nehmen.

Downhillfaller


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich finde Schappi hat recht, der Startpunkt sollte ganz in der Nähe eines Biergartens  sein.
Vielleicht ist der Parkplatz Wennigsen am Waldkater noch näher am Abschlußpils als der Parkplatz in Bredenbeck.

Falls wir uns am Pass treffen wäre der ideale Ort für das Abschlußpils der Annaturm   (danach nur noch abwärts ).
Der Passparkplatz liegt für die *SChaumburgerschönwetterfraktion* natürlich günstiger.

Also dann, egal wie ihr euch entscheidet       :kotz: , ich bin dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## slaine (21. August 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Hehe, das war ich ausnahmsweise mal  , hab mir kurzentschlossen Ladys und Grab gegönnt, allerdings mit Bergabmaschine.
> 
> Sehen wir uns Mittwoch ? Deine Teile sind auch da



hi klar. wetter wird wohl mies aber was solls - wie wärs mit waldkater->nurfürmädchen->farn


----------



## Hoppelstopser (21. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> hi klar. wetter wird wohl mies aber was solls - wie wärs mit waldkater->nurfürmädchen->farn




Für Mädchen ? Also wieder Bergabmaschine  und ordentlich einschlammen, ich freu mich jetzt schon 

/edit

Was ist mit Sonntag ? Wibe oder Harz ? Muss mal wieder den Lift benutzen


----------



## schappi (21. August 2007)

Was haltet Ihr von der Mooshütte oder dem Teufelsbrückenparkplatz als Treffpunkt liegt beides direkt an der Autobahn?
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Mooshütte oder dem Teufelsbrückenparkplatz als Treffpunkt liegt beides direkt an der Autobahn?
> gruß
> Schappi



Hi Schappi,
von den beiden, würde ich den Teufelsbrücken Parkplatz vorziehen.
(Ist weniger Betrieb und beim Abschlußpils in der Mooshütte bzw. Teufelsbrücken - Gaststätte gehts nur noch bergab zum Parkplatz.)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2007)

wenn wir allerdings den springer teil mitnehmen wollen, sollten wir uns vllt. eher in der nähe treffen, und nicht am komplett anderen ende. aber wie heißt es so schön : hauptsache biken *grins*


----------



## schappi (21. August 2007)

Hallo Sören,

das wir den Springer Teil mit reinnehmen ist klar, aber wie du selber gesehen hast kommt man mit dem Springer Teil und dem Rest vom Deisterkreisel auf 80km und 1600- 1700hm, das ist zu viel.
60- 70 km und ca 1400hm ist OK und macht noch Spass.
Jetzt kommt es drauf an was man dafür weglässt. und wie man die Strecke legt. Was ich gemerkt habe ist das es wichtig ist regelmaässige Erholungspausen zu machen um dem Blutzuckerspiegel wieder eine Chance zu geben. Insbesondere die Mittagspause ist wichtig. Wenn wir jetzt Springe mit reinnehmen müssten wir den Westteil (bantorfer höhe und Mooshütte ) abschneiden und vieleicht nur bis Kreuzbuche fahren um dann die feggendorfer Trails richtung Osten zu nehmen. Da müssten wir noch einmal Downhillfaller und seine elektronische Planungskompetenz bemühen.
ich hätte auch noch Alternativen für die Strecke Wennigsen- Kreuzbuche, um die anders zu gestalten. Aber Grabweg oder Tannennadeltrail sollten wir auf jeden Fall einbauen.
ich sehe schon wir entwickeln einen neuen Deisterkreisel.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> 
> das wir den Springer Teil mit reinnehmen ist klar, aber wie du selber gesehen hast kommt man mit dem Springer Teil und dem Rest vom Deisterkreisel auf 80km und 1600- 1700hm, das ist zu viel.
> 60- 70 km und ca 1400hm ist OK und macht noch Spass.
> ...



Hi nochmal,
wir könnten auch von der Kreuzbuche die super flowigen Teufelsbrückentrails Richtung Mooshütte nehmen und dann in der Mooshütte pausieren um dann weiter Richtung Ostdeister zu fahren. Da fehlen dann zwar die Feggendorfer Trails, aber dafür kommen jede Menge Neue hinzu (Abwechslung für die Teilnehmer vom letzten mal). Dann könnten wir auch die Stufentrails von Bantdorf Richtung BArsinghausen einbauen. Wäre ne Alternative um die bei der letzten Tour ausgelassenen Trails einzubauen.
Für Grabweg  in Verbindung mit dem TAnnennadeltrail  wäre ich auch. Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Parkplatz Waldkater .
Gruß BArbie


----------



## schappi (21. August 2007)

Hallo Tom,

ich glaube das Problem mit dem Deisterkreisel ist, daß wir mehr schöne Trails als Kondition haben, Wenn man Grabweg und Tannennadeltrail mit einbaut sind das schon 500hm für die beiden Trails.

ich glaube das wir das unbedingt durchplanen müssen.

Gruß
Schappi
Sören


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. August 2007)

Aloah Schappi und Sören,
sind alles nur Vorschläge. Habe heute an meinem letzten Urlaubstag    bei diesem herlichen Dauerregen   viel Zeit
Macht einfach so wie ihr meint, ich Denke es wird wieder ne top Tour .
Wär halt meiner Meinung nicht schlecht viel neue Trail einzubauen. Es gibt ja noch genügend zur Auswahl. 
Oder??? 
Gruß Barbie


----------



## slaine (21. August 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Für Mädchen ? Also wieder Bergabmaschine  und ordentlich einschlammen, ich freu mich jetzt schon
> 
> /edit
> 
> Was ist mit Sonntag ? Wibe oder Harz ? Muss mal wieder den Lift benutzen



yep das wird morgen eine richtige schlammschlacht so wie es heut schon geschüttet hat.. wibe oder harz am we klingt gut


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (21. August 2007)

Ich melde mich auch zum nächsten Kreisel an.
Danke Hoerman für die persönliche Einladung

Freue mich schon mit so vielen Gleichgesinnten durch den herrlichen Deister zu touren.

Die Bilder und Berichte vom letzten Mal sprechen für sich.

Bis denn Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ich glaube das Problem mit dem Deisterkreisel ist, daß wir mehr schöne Trails als Kondition haben, Wenn man Grabweg und Tannennadeltrail mit einbaut sind das schon 500hm für die beiden Trails.
> 
> ...



so, bin auch wieder im Lande (scheiß Wetter hier) und kann wieder meinen Senf dazu geben.

Schappi: Laube-Grabweg-Tannennadeltrail-Laube sind genau 400 HM. 

Was meinst du? Was tut mehr weh? Rauf oder runter ? Mir auf jeden Fall runter  

Tannennadeltrail: 1,7km und  176Hm runter
Grabweg:1,9km und 194Hm runter

Gruß
Downhillfaller

Ich schick Dir gleich mal die "neue Trail-Liste" per Mail


----------



## schappi (22. August 2007)

Hallo Leute Wie sieht es am Sonntag bei Euch aus?
Wär hätte Lust?


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Wie sieht es am Sonntag bei Euch aus?
> Wär hätte Lust?



danke schappi, das du die frage stellst. so bleibt mir das erspart 

sonntag dürfte klar sein 

ich denke, nach der tour am letzten wochenende sollten wir dies wochenende

mal wieder schauen, wie die trails nach den regenfällen der letzten tage aus-

sehen. 

laube 11 uhr ?

oder gibt´s bessere vorschläge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. August 2007)

Hi,

was wollt ihr denn fahren ?

Grüße!


----------



## exto (22. August 2007)

Ich bin raus. Die Arbeit ruft...


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. August 2007)

ich denk mal das übliche ,

grenzweg ... nadelwald - und ladies only oder farnweg


----------



## slaine (22. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich denke, nach der tour am letzten wochenende sollten wir dies wochenende
> 
> mal wieder schauen, wie die trails nach den regenfällen der letzten tage aus-
> 
> sehen.



heut sahen sie gut aus - paar pfützen halt  

werd aber sonntag wohl mal wieder lift fahren, war letztes WE so anstrengend


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> heut sahen sie gut aus - paar pfützen halt
> 
> werd aber sonntag wohl mal wieder lift fahren, war letztes WE so anstrengend



f a u l p e l z  

solltest lieber mal wieder ein bißchen kondition aufbauen .


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich denk mal das übliche ,
> 
> grenzweg ... nadelwald - und ladies only oder farnweg




wünsch viel Spaß ! Wir wissen noch nicht ob wir Fr.,Sa oder So. fahren. Zeit ist an allen Tagen eigentlich kaum. Und nach dem Regen gestern ist das nix für mich  

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (23. August 2007)

Hallo Sören,

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr Laube!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2007)

moin schappi, 11 uhr geht klar


----------



## taxifolia (23. August 2007)

Komme auch mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (23. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Wie sieht es am Sonntag bei Euch aus?
> Wär hätte Lust?



Würde sehr gerne mitkommen, einfach dolle Strecken im Deister.
Nur bin ich leider alleine 1h mit dem Auto unterwegs und meine
Olle schlägt Rad, wenn ich ständig im Deister verweile 
Ich bin gestern im Lemgoer Forrest lediglich locker 90 Minuten gefahren, aber
im September, wenn es der 22. werden sollte bin ich bestimmt dabei 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. August 2007)

Dieses Wochenende ist in Basche Stadtfest. Da sind andere Sportarten wie z.B. einarmiges Reißen angesagt    ich wünsch euch viel Spaß bei super Wetter


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende ist in Basche Stadtfest. Da sind andere Sportarten wie z.B. einarmiges Reißen angesagt    ich wünsch euch viel Spaß bei super Wetter



was´n das für´ne faule ausrede ? 
wir hatten letzte woche auch stadtfest in springe  

du musst deine prioritäten halt nur vernünftig setzen, dann kannst du auch
mit 16 positiv verrückten durch den deister kreiseln 

in unserem alter kann man(n) sowieso nicht mehr 3 tage durch.....


----------



## Loni (24. August 2007)

Taaaaaaaaaach!!!

Der Homer will halt auf die mutigen Teilnehmer in Schierke anstoßen, find ich total nett! Danke Homer 

ich wünsch Euch ganz viel Spaß, es besteht eine kleine Chance, dass ich am Sonntag auch hinzustoße... 
Sonst bis irgendwann nächste Woche.. (oder ist dann die Ruhe vor Bad P angesagt? .....dann trink ich wohl auf Euch   )


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. August 2007)

hai loni , viel spaß bei euren wasserspielen in schierke. nimm ne rettungsweste mit *grins*


----------



## Loni (24. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai loni , viel spaß bei euren wasserspielen in schierke. nimm ne rettungsweste mit *grins*



Danke, so nass soll's doch gar nicht werden  
aber ich war früher beim DLRG, also wird's schon schiefgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (24. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was´n das für´ne faule ausrede ?
> wir hatten letzte woche auch stadtfest in springe
> 
> du musst deine prioritäten halt nur vernünftig setzen, dann kannst du auch
> ...




hoerman du fieser sklaventreiber, nun lass uns doch mal eine verschnaufspause   dann versuch ich am WE auch ein paar Äktschnfotos zu machen


----------



## schappi (24. August 2007)

Willst du live Bilder machen wie deine Mitfahrer verunglücken?
wir haben ja festgestellt, das wer mit dir fährt gefährlich lebt
(rips absturz im Bikepark, Homers Aufprall auf den Baumstamm am Funkturmtrail, Extos Vorderrad am Grenzweg, mein gebrochener Helm auf dem Grabweg)
Leute seid Vorsichtig wenn Ihr mit Slaine fahrt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. August 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende ist in Basche Stadtfest. Da sind andere Sportarten wie z.B. einarmiges Reißen angesagt    ich wünsch euch viel Spaß bei super Wetter



Hallo Homer,
ich bin heute abend Junggeselle, gehst Du heute schon zum Stadtfest?
Wir könnten uns auf ein Bierchen treffen.
Hat noch jemand Lust dazuzukommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> ich bin heute abend Junggeselle, gehst Du heute schon zum Stadtfest?
> Wir könnten uns auf ein Bierchen treffen.
> Hat noch jemand Lust dazuzukommen?
> ...


 
lust schon, nur wollte ich morgen für nächstes wochenende trainieren und 50 km schrubben .


----------



## schappi (24. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lust schon, nur wollte ich morgen für nächstes wochenende trainieren und 50 km schrubben .



Du mutierst immer mehr zum geschlechtslosen Arbeitstier seit du vom Marathon Virus befallen wurdest.


----------



## Hoppelstopser (24. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Willst du live Bilder machen wie deine Mitfahrer verunglücken?
> wir haben ja festgestellt, das wer mit dir fährt gefährlich lebt
> (rips absturz im Bikepark, Homers Aufprall auf den Baumstamm am Funkturmtrail, Extos Vorderrad am Grenzweg, mein gebrochener Helm auf dem Grabweg)
> Leute seid Vorsichtig wenn Ihr mit Slaine fahrt.
> ...



Dann muss ich am Sonntag wohl aufpassen das Slaine keine Kamera dabei hat


----------



## slaine (24. August 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Dann muss ich am Sonntag wohl aufpassen das Slaine keine Kamera dabei hat



haha nix da, du musst für äktschn sorgen. das sich Fahrer in meiner Gegenwart vermehrt mowlen würde ich mal als üble Nachrede beiseite stellen


----------



## schappi (24. August 2007)

Na!!
die Häufung siht schon nicht mehr nach Zufall aus.
Vieleicht ist es ja dein Kama?

Wie gefällt dir das Photo das ich von dir während des Deisterkreisels gemacht habe?
Apopos Desiterkreisel. Warst Du da beim abgerissenen Schaltauge auch in der nähe?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (24. August 2007)

yep beim abgerissenen schaltauge war ich auch in der nähe, hab ihn noch fluchen hören. Deine Deisterkreisel-pics sind echt gut geworden!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> ich bin heute abend Junggeselle, gehst Du heute schon zum Stadtfest?
> Wir könnten uns auf ein Bierchen treffen.
> Hat noch jemand Lust dazuzukommen?
> ...



Hallo Schappi
leider bin ich heute erst dazu gekommen mal ins Forum zu schauen. Natürlich war ich jeden Tag auf dem Satdtfest und bin neben den üblichen Sauforgien noch mit Musikerkram (Daniel spielt heut abend mit seinen Freunden auf der Bühne am Rathaus bei Dete Kuhlmann and Friends), und Umzugskram beschäftigt.
vielleicht verirrt sich ja der Eine oder Andere noch heut abend hierher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (26. August 2007)

haben heut in schulenberg schön viele hm mit dem lift gemacht - war bedeutend weniger los als im deister an Wochenenden  aber es wird dort grad an einem slopestyle gebastelt, vielleicht zieht der dann ein paar leutz mehr an
meine waghalsigen mitstreiter jasper + hoppelstopser:





schnappschuss vom panzer:


----------



## schappi (27. August 2007)

Hallo Taxifolia,
bist du gestern mit dem Abgerissenen Schaltauge noch einigermassen nach Hause gekommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (27. August 2007)

Moin moin!!

Ich hab ja nun am Wochenende Marathonluft geschnuppert und es hat wirklich einen Riesenspaß gemacht in Schierke    
Vielleicht komm ich also am Samstag auch nach Bad P 
Wer fährt n alles hin/mit?

@Sonntagsfahrer: Wir sind es am Sonntag langsam angegangen. Bin also mit 2 Bremern und einem Oldenburger über den Benther und den Gerdener Berg vormittags zum Deister gerollt. Bis 11 haben wir's aber nicht geschafft. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet auch ohne uns Spaß 

bis bald!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taxifolia (27. August 2007)

@schappi,
ja, danke der Nachfrage, bin zum Waldkater runter und von da aus zum Bahnhof in Wennigsen- arschpeinlich, die Vize durch die Stadt zu schieben und dann noch schwarz Bahn  gefahren( unerwischt  ) ! Das war nicht mein Tag.  Die Focus Händler verkloppen die Bikes offenbar nur an Hausfrauen, denen höchstens ein Hühner-Auge platz, ein abgerissenes Schaltauge ist " ..ja noch nie passiert.. "- aaah, ja, ich arbeite daran. 
Ich hoffe, Du und hoerman ( ein "n", is´klar) hattet noch Spaß auf dem Grabweg und seid heil geblieben. Was sind wir eigentlich runter gefahren - Ladies only oder Farnweg ?

Bis zur nächsten Tour .


----------



## schappi (27. August 2007)

Hallo Loni,

wir waren am Sonntag 3 Leute, Hoerman, Taxifolia und ich.
Wir haben uns an der Laube getroffen und Hoerman ist mit Kind und Kegel gekommen (er hat seine Tochter im Anhänger bis zum Annaturm hochgezogen)
Da hat er dann von seiner Frau das Stereo wieder übernommen und wir sind den Ladies only runter. Da hat sich Taxifolia dann das Schaltauge abgerissen. Einpaar vorbeikommende Biker haben uns dann mit Kabelbindern ausgeholfen, damit er wenigsten noch zum Bahnhof rollen konnte.
Heorman und ich sind dann noch den Tannenwald Trail und anschließend den Grabweg gefahren ( der Grabweg wir immer schlechter, im Frühjahr hatte er so viel flow, aber jetzt ist er sehr matschig und total ausgefahren, das er nur noch halb so viel spass macht).
Schade das wir euch verpasst haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (27. August 2007)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @schappi,
> ja, danke der Nachfrage, bin zum Waldkater runter und von da aus zum Bahnhof in Wennigsen- arschpeinlich, die Vize durch die Stadt zu schieben und dann noch schwarz Bahn  gefahren( unerwischt  ) ! Das war nicht mein Tag.  Die Focus Händler verkloppen die Bikes offenbar nur an Hausfrauen, denen höchstens ein Hühner-Auge platz, ein abgerissenes Schaltauge ist " ..ja noch nie passiert.. "- aaah, ja, ich arbeite daran.
> Ich hoffe, Du und hoerman ( ein "n", is´klar) hattet noch Spaß auf dem Grabweg und seid heil geblieben. Was sind wir eigentlich runter gefahren - Ladies only oder Farnweg ?
> 
> Bis zur nächsten Tour .



Hallo Taxifolia,
es war der Ladies only
meinst du mit Focus Händler Konstanski?
wenn du einen kompetenten Händler suchst:
Fun Corner oder Bunny Hop in Hameln oder
ATB sports in der Marienstr.
Schappi


----------



## slaine (28. August 2007)

so wer kommt morgen auf mittwochsrunde?
hoppelstopser, rübe wieder heil?


----------



## taxifolia (28. August 2007)

@schappi: 
nein, war  nicht  Konstanski, der hatte( mal wieder)  geschlossen. War ein anderer Händler meines geringsten Mißtrauens .
Aber Schaltaugen bestellen oder andere spezifische Ersatzteile ist auch bei anderen Herstellern ( mit mehr Renommee ) schwierig. Hab das Ding aber schon andereweitig gefunden, hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/schaltaugen.html

Suche per Schlagwort  ist da leider nicht möglich- toll. 

ATB in Hannover kenne ich natürlich, die anderen beiden nur dem Namen nach. 

@ slaine : Ihr fahrt Mittwochs regelmäßig, oder ? Wann noch ( Mittwochs geht nicht wegen Badminton); dat is dann doch ein bischen viel Sport so auf einem Haufen.

c.u.


----------



## Hoppelstopser (28. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> so wer kommt morgen auf mittwochsrunde?
> hoppelstopser, rübe wieder heil?




Meine Rübe platzt gleich, jedenfalls hab ich das Gefühl 

Bin morgen trotzdem dabei, Bredenbeck 17:15 Uhr ?? Komme auch mitm "anständigen Bike"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (28. August 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Meine Rübe platzt gleich, jedenfalls hab ich das Gefühl
> 
> Bin morgen trotzdem dabei, Bredenbeck 17:15 Uhr ?? Komme auch mitm "anständigen Bike"



wie, die rübe platzt - immer noch von Sonntag? morgen 17:15 bredenbeck ist gut
@taxifolia: sind leider meist nur mittwochs im Deister


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. August 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> @taxifolia: sind leider meist nur mittwochs im Deister


 
außerdem ist es slaine nicht mehr gewohnt, mit dem bike bergauf zu radeln. er nimmt neuerdings nur noch den lift ))))))


----------



## schappi (29. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
noch ein Termin erinnerer:
Fahrtechnikseminar 3. Oktober 2007 im Deister.
Wer nimmt teil?
Bitte melden, da von der Anzahl der Teilnehmer abhängt ob 1 oder 2 Trainer kommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. August 2007)

hallo schappi, was macht das knie ?  mich kannst du eintragen in die teilnehmerliste. gruß und gute besserung hoerman


----------



## Loni (29. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> noch ein Termin erinnerer:
> Fahrtechnikseminar 3. Oktober 2007 im Deister.
> Wer nimmt teil?
> ...



Ich hätte wohl Interesse. 
Gibt es da einen Plan, was genau geübt werden soll? oder ist das vom Bedarf abhängig?


----------



## Hoppelstopser (29. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> außerdem ist es slaine nicht mehr gewohnt, mit dem bike bergauf zu radeln. er nimmt neuerdings nur noch den lift ))))))




Ich habe von anfang an gewusst das aus Slaine mal ein vernünftiger Mensch wird  

Übrigens ist es wirklich sehr gefährlich mit Slaine zu radeln, um das nochmal aufzugreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (29. August 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Ich habe von anfang an gewusst das aus Slaine mal ein vernünftiger Mensch wird
> 
> Übrigens ist es wirklich sehr gefährlich mit Slaine zu radeln, um das nochmal aufzugreifen



hähä genau, das ist nur für die hartgesottenen, denen die üblichen stunts zu einfach sind


----------



## schappi (29. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl Interesse.
> Gibt es da einen Plan, was genau geübt werden soll? oder ist das vom Bedarf abhängig?



hallo Loni,

was trainiert wird hängt vom Niveau der Gruppe ab, der Trainer kommt zu uns in den deister und sellt sich da flexibel auf uns ein.
Darum sollte das Niveau der Gruppe auch nicht zu unterschiedlich sein um Unter-/ Überforderungen zu vermeiden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (29. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi, was macht das knie ?  mich kannst du eintragen in die teilnehmerliste. gruß und gute besserung hoerman



Ich nehme seit Montag entzündungshemmende Medikamente und es wird langsam besser. Ist aber noch mächtig dick. Mit Sonntag wird das nichts bei mir.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (29. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Loni,
> 
> was trainiert wird hängt vom Niveau der Gruppe ab, der Trainer kommt zu uns in den deister und sellt sich da flexibel auf uns ein.
> Darum sollte das Niveau der Gruppe auch nicht zu unterschiedlich sein um Unter-/ Überforderungen zu vermeiden
> ...



will gern mitmachen. konditionell geht das bei mir, ein Technik-crack bin ich nicht, aber dafür versprüh ich Jungbrunnenkarma  müsst Ihr sagen, ob ich reinpass.

jetzt düs ich mal nach bad p und guck mir den p-berg an  
Grüße und Genesungswünsche!  Loni


----------



## schappi (29. August 2007)

Loni 
ich nehme dich mit auf die Liste:
Loni
Schappi
Hoerman
Downhillfaller
Barbie SHG
Exto
Homer Simplon
roudy da Tree

, ich alter sack kann ein bischen Jungbrunnenkarma gut gebrauchen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (29. August 2007)

So, ihr Lieben, ich meld mich dann mal für ne kleine Weile ab. 

Morgen früh der letzte Tag in meinem alten Job, nachmittags sammle ich Frasuka auf und dann geht's ab in die "BIG MOUNTAINS"  

Wir werden die Berge rund um Briancon, das Valeé de Clareé und das Valle di Susa klarmachen  Abends werden wir dann mit Bergen von Pasta vor unseren Zelten in La Vachette in der Sonne rumliegen und (ein wenig mitleidig) an euch denken.

Wenn ihr schön brav seid (und das Wetter und die Beine mitspielen) gibt's hinterher hier im Thread n Foto mit ner 3000 auf'm Höhenmesser  

Am 10. wartet der neue Job (tschüß Wochenenddienst)... 

Das Leben kann soooo geil sein!


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. August 2007)

hallo exto.... neid ... wünsche dir und frasuka viel, viel spaß im urlaub, und laßt den mt. chaberton aus, damit ich nächstes jahr den mit euch bezwingen kann.  l.g. hoerman


----------



## slaine (29. August 2007)

@exto ned schlecht, schönen urlaub!

heut niemand deister? bin dann wohl allein auf mittwochrund, 17:15 ab waldkater für kurzentschlossene


----------



## schappi (29. August 2007)

Hallo exto,

son latenten Hang zum Sadismus kannst du nicht ganz verbergen wenn du sowas postest. Ich sitze hier mit dem Eisbeutel auf dem Knie um meine Schleimbeutelentzündung zu kurieren und Du schwärmst uns hier von Traumtouren vor!
pfui!!
Trotzdem viel spass und Hals und Beinbruch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Kalli76 (29. August 2007)

Hallo Schappi! 
Ich hab mich erst kürzlich hier im Forum amgemeldet und würde mich auch gerne für das Seminar anmelden! Ich bin ein Kumpel von Hoerman aus Springe! Wir sind auch schon das eine oder andere mal zusammen gefahren! 
Gruß Kalli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. August 2007)

ich nehme dich mit auf die Liste:
Loni
Schappi
Hoerman
Downhillfaller
Barbie SHG
Exto
Homer Simplon
roudy da Tree
Kalli76
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (29. August 2007)

Hallo Schappi ich würde auch teilnehmen. Wenn ich nicht in der Karibik bleibe  . Endlich Urlaub 14. gehts los. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal.

gruß Florian


----------



## schappi (29. August 2007)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi ich würde auch teilnehmen. Wenn ich nicht in der Karibik bleibe  . Endlich Urlaub 14. gehts los. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal.
> 
> gruß Florian



ich nehme dich mit auf die Liste:
Loni
Schappi
Hoerman
Downhillfaller
Barbie SHG
Exto
Homer Simplon
roudy da Tree
Kalli76
firefighter76

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> will gern mitmachen. konditionell geht das bei mir, ein Technik-crack bin ich nicht, aber dafür versprüh ich Jungbrunnenkarma  müsst Ihr sagen, ob ich reinpass.
> 
> jetzt düs ich mal nach bad p und guck mir den p-berg an
> Grüße und Genesungswünsche!  Loni



Und...? 
Was kannst du über Bad P und die Strecke berichten ?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## frasuka (30. August 2007)

ich weiß ja was sich gehört, möchte mich auch entsprechend für 10 Tage 
ausklinken, werden an Euch denken, wenn wir die Berge hochkraxeln, der Schweiß über die braungebrannten Arme und Beine perlt, die wohldefinierten
Oberschenkel in der Sonne glänzen, ein ständiges Grinsen auf 
Höhe der Kauleiste...hey Leute und bisher ging es nur berghoch.
Den Dowhill beschreibt Euch Exto nächste Woche, denn ich muss mir noch mal
bei Wetter.Online die Sonnensymbole reinziehen    

Es ist so schön ein Schwein zu sein
Gruß Frank


----------



## frasuka (30. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> 
> son latenten Hang zum Sadismus kannst du nicht ganz verbergen wenn du sowas postest. Ich sitze hier mit dem Eisbeutel auf dem Knie um meine Schleimbeutelentzündung zu kurieren und Du schwärmst uns hier von Traumtouren vor!
> pfui!!
> ...



das habe ich jetzt zu spät gelesen, würde meinen Beitrag gerne wieder zurücknehmen.
Es ist halt ganz nett in Briancon 

Gute Besserung Schappi
Frank


----------



## Loni (30. August 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Und...?
> Was kannst du über Bad P und die Strecke berichten ?
> 
> Gruß
> Roudy



Die Strecke war gestern schon ausgeschildert und daher leicht zu finden. 
Es ist ein bisschen schade, denn der pyrmonter berg hat ja bestimmt einige trails zu bieten. Leider ist die Strecke meist auf Forstwegen gelegen. Einige machen Spaß, weil Zeux im Weg liegt, oder sie bewuchert sind. Eine schöne mit Regenablaufrinnen durchfurchte (in der Streckenbeschreibung steht 19%) Steigung hat man, wenn man die 56 km fährt. 
Wir haben die Leute getroffen, die die Streckenbeschilderung kontrollierten. Sie sagten, dass der Förster gefordert hatte, einige trails aus der Strecke rauszunehemen. 
Es sind wirklich wenige trails, ein paar knackige Anstiege. Zum Ende hin (Erdfälle) war es ganz nett (da dann doch bisl trailig, aber dafür muss ich nicht so weit wegfahren). Zwischendrin hat man auch mal schöne Aussichten, aber insgesamt fanden wir es eher langweilig, weil nicht abwechslungsreich.
Wenn es dann regnet (was ja vorausgesagt wurde), wird es wohl etwas kniffliger, da einige Forstwege aus Lehm sind, ob dadurch aber der Spaßfaktor erhöht wird????? ich tippe da eher auf öfter mal steckenbleiben.....

Ich werd wohl nicht mitfahren. da fahr ich lieber die Gegend hier erkunden, womit ich ja noch längst nicht fertig bin. Selbst in der Eilenriede gibt es spassigere Trails, als ich auf der Strecke gefunden hab. 

Die Strecke in Bad P ist wohl eher was zum auf Forstwegen rumheizen.

(Schierke hat da mehr Spaß gemacht!)

-Allen, die dort teilnehmen wünsch ich viel Spaß und Erfolg! (bitte dann auch berichten.)


----------



## Jimmy (30. August 2007)

hallo,
kann mir eventuell jemand per pm oder so die Emailadresse/ ibc-namen des netten Herrn schicken, der für die super Trails um Wennigsen zuständig ist. 
Er wollte mir/uns ( waren vor 10 Tagen da) noch verraten wo ein paar weitere Trails sind. 
Wäre super wenn jemand behilflich sein könnte!
Danke und grüße, jimmy


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. August 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> 
> son latenten Hang zum Sadismus kannst du nicht ganz verbergen wenn du sowas postest. Ich sitze hier mit dem Eisbeutel auf dem Knie um meine Schleimbeutelentzündung zu kurieren und Du schwärmst uns hier von Traumtouren vor!
> pfui!!
> ...



Hey Schappi was hast Du gemacht? Schleimbeutelentzündung? Verdammt, damit schlag ich mich schon über 1 Jahr rum. Allerdings im Ellenbogen. Den brauch ich ja nicht so unbedingt fürs Biken  
Tut mir leid, ist nicht gerade aufmunternd was ich schreibe  
Was sagt der Quacksalber  Wann gehts wieder ins Training  Deisterkreisel 2 steht an  

Auf jeden Fall alles Gute!!!

Auch den Westfalen wünsch ich einen schönen Urlaub! Neid, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke    

Wir wollten gestern auch ne tolle Tour im Deister machen.
Barbie berichte doch mal von deinen techn. Problemen  
Gibts eigentlich einen Bremsfallschim für den Deuter-Rucksack    

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. August 2007)

Was? Ich höre grade Deisterkreisel 2? Wann? 

MfG, Samy


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. August 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was? Ich höre grade Deisterkreisel 2? Wann?
> 
> MfG, Samy



guckst du ein paar Seiten zurück, da steht alles  

22.9.07 vielleicht


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. August 2007)

Hi Downhilli,
sorry,war wirklich Mist, dass sich meine Vorderradbremse ausgerechnet am ersten Trail festgefressen hat.   :kotz: 
Damit war die Tour beendet. Hatte keinen Belag mehr auf der Bremse.
Nach Belagswechsel habe ich erst das Schleifen nicht wegbekommen.
Der eine Kolben ging irgendwie nicht richtig zurück.  
Habs heute aber mit "mobilisieren" (Magura Website) und viel Geduld wieder hinbekommen. 
Wir können also wieder loslegen....    

Schappi: Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung. Sieh zu, dass du wieder fit wirst. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> guckst du ein paar Seiten zurück, da steht alles
> 
> 22.9.07 vielleicht



hallo downhillfaller. 

der termin steht so gut wie fest. ne woche später gibt´s sonst ärger mit den familien, wenn wir 3 tage später schon wieder am biken sind beim technikseminar 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. August 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo downhillfaller.
> 
> der termin steht so gut wie fest. ne woche später gibt´s sonst ärger mit den familien, wenn wir 3 tage später schon wieder am biken sind beim technikseminar
> 
> v.g. hoerman



hi hoermen,

bei deinen Bike-Aktivitäten muss doch deine Familie schon die Scheidung eingereicht haben, oder        

Achtung: das war Humor 

Schönes WE !
Downhilli


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> hi hoermen,
> 
> bei deinen Bike-Aktivitäten muss doch deine Familie schon die Scheidung eingereicht haben, oder
> 
> ...


 
gottseidank bin ich nicht verheiratet *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (31. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Hab mich gestern Nacht im Forum angemeldet. Weil ich noch Anschluß ( Bike-Technisch) suche und gern im Deister unterwegs bin. Nur allein machts keinen Spaß mehr.
 Ohne alle 70 Seiten durch zu lesen, kann mir jemand mal in Kurzfassung etwahige Treffen nennen, an die man sich anschließen kann.  Meinen eigenen Leistungsstand kann ich schlecht einschätzen. Aber vieleicht hilft das, von der Mooshütte bis zum Annaturm auf den Kamm weg schaffe ich ohne abzusteigen.Auch außen herum über die Teufelsbrücke,Heisterburg über die Kreuzbuche Stelle bisher noch kein Problem dar.


----------



## Wasserträger (31. August 2007)

Hey Scott-y

einfach hier am Ball bleiben. Du findest hier immer Treffen und Verabredungen zum Biken. Funst eigentlich immer gut und zur Schleichwerbung www.mbc-hannover.de der etwas andere MTB-Club

Grüßle Stefan


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. August 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Hab mich gestern Nacht im Forum angemeldet. Weil ich noch Anschluß ( Bike-Technisch) suche und gern im Deister unterwegs bin. Nur allein machts keinen Spaß mehr.
> Ohne alle 70 Seiten durch zu lesen, kann mir jemand mal in Kurzfassung etwahige Treffen nennen, an die man sich anschließen kann.  Meinen eigenen Leistungsstand kann ich schlecht einschätzen. Aber vieleicht hilft das, von der Mooshütte bis zum Annaturm auf den Kamm weg schaffe ich ohne abzusteigen.Auch außen herum über die Teufelsbrücke,Heisterburg über die Kreuzbuche Stelle bisher noch kein Problem dar.



Hallo,
wir (Barbie SHG und ich)wohnen ja nur 5 km von dir entfernt. 
Wir fahren meistens Samstags um die Mittags-oder Nachmittagszeit und auch mind. 1x in der Woche kurzfristig (nicht planbar da beide Aussendienst).
Morgen steht noch nicht ganz fest, da heute abend noch eine Feier überstanden werden muss. Event. am Nachmittag oder Sonntag. Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich dir Bescheid sagen.
Wir fahren alles was du wohl auch schaffst oder wir so gerade schaffen  

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## matzinski (31. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich in den letzen Wochen öfter mal jemanden von Euch getroffen habe (meine Kumpels und ich waren das mit den Kabelbindern letzten So. außerdem haben wir kurz gequatscht, als ihr euren 1. Deisterkreisel an der Bärenhöhle gestartet habt), möchte ich mich auch mal hier im Forum zu Wort melden und ggf. verabreden. 
Ich suche Mitstreiter für die Runde Benther,Gehrdener, Deister und zurück für Sonntags. Leider bin ich so ein fieser Frühaufsteher -> so spätestens 9:00 sitz ich auf dem Bike und bin 9:30 am Benther 
Ihr trefft euch öfters um 11:00 an der Laube, glaube ich. Das könnte ich auch schaffen. Netter wäre es natürlich, wenn ich den Weg bis dorthin nicht allein zurücklegen müßte.


----------



## schappi (31. August 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hey Schappi was hast Du gemacht? Schleimbeutelentzündung? Verdammt, damit schlag ich mich schon über 1 Jahr rum. Allerdings im Ellenbogen. Den brauch ich ja nicht so unbedingt fürs Biken
> Tut mir leid, ist nicht gerade aufmunternd was ich schreibe
> Was sagt der Quacksalber  Wann gehts wieder ins Training  Deisterkreisel 2 steht an
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,
beim Deisterkreisel hatte ich doch den einen Sturz als ich tintin aufgefahren bin bei der Radelle habe ich mir das Knie angeschlagen, Offenbar ist dabei der Schleimbeutel auf der Kniescheibe verletzt worden.
Nach der tour am letzten Sonntag hatte ich am nächsten Morgen oberhalb der Kniescheibe eine große heisse Beule.
Diagnose vom Doc Der Scleimbeutel ist geplatzt Flüsssigkeit ausgtreten und es ist zu einer Entzündung gekommen.
Wenn ich pech habe muss er Schleimbeutel operiert werden.
Ich war jetzt die ganze Woche in Papenburg (ATP) auf der teststrecke, es hat sich nicht entscheidend gebessert. Ich muss wohl nächste Woch mal zum Chirurgen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (31. August 2007)

Oh man Schappi das hört sich ja schlimm an, bin ich ja nicht mehr der einzige mit Knie problemen. Dann lass das mal richtig abheilen und übertreibs nicht sonnst verschleppste Dir das so wie ich. 

grüß florian

P.S.: Wünsche noch gute besserung


----------



## Scott-y (31. August 2007)

Hallo Downhillfaller
Sonntag geht bei mir besser, da ich am Sonnabend beim Kaliman mitmache. Natürlich mit einem MTB. Das heißt wenn ich mich dann noch bewegen kann.


----------



## taxifolia (1. September 2007)

@matzinski:
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe , war mein Bike, das kaputt ging, neue Kette war auch fällig, sit alles wieder i.O. 

Die anderen beiden waren Schappi ( jetzt selbst auch defekt - gute Besserung!! )und hoerman ( mit einem "n"), der eigentlich immer fährt, auch nachts.

Sonntag würd ich gern fahren, Strecke kenne ich nicht, wie lang, wieviele HM ?
9:00 Uhr Abfahrt könnte klappen, wenn auch unchristliche Zeit. Vielleicht verhandeln wir noch.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. September 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Hallo Downhillfaller
> Sonntag geht bei mir besser, da ich am Sonnabend beim Kaliman mitmache. Natürlich mit einem MTB. Das heißt wenn ich mich dann noch bewegen kann.



Hallo Kaliman!,

wir fahren kurzentschlossen "gleich" !
Um 12.30 Start Teufelsbrücken-Parkplatz. 

Willst Du mit ? Um 12 ab Sachsenhagen.

Downhillfaller


----------



## matzinski (1. September 2007)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @matzinski:
> Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe , war mein Bike, das kaputt ging, neue Kette war auch fällig, sit alles wieder i.O.
> 
> Die anderen beiden waren Schappi ( jetzt selbst auch defekt - gute Besserung!! )und hoerman ( mit einem "n"), der eigentlich immer fährt, auch nachts.
> ...


 Hallo taxifolia, wenn du aus Barsinghausen kommst, wie wäre folgender Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns morgen um 10:00 in Egestorf am Bahnhof? Da komm ich auf meiner Runde um diese Zeit immer vorbei -> und dann schaun wir mal (Strecke und wieviel hm und so ...)  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (1. September 2007)

@Schappi
Hallo aus dem hohen Norden 
Habe von eurem Biketechnikseminar am 3.10. gelesen und hätte große Lust teilzunehmen. Falls eine Referenz erforderlich ist, fragt mal Loni
Wenn ich mittmachen darf, bräuchte ich nur noch ein paar Infos zu Zeit und Ort und vor allem mit welchem Bike man kommen sollte (Rennfeile oder Spez.Enduro?) 
Grüße aus dem flachen Norden
dino


----------



## taxifolia (1. September 2007)

@matzinski:

i.O. morgen Hauptbahnhof Egestorf Gleis 15 , 10:00 Uhr, aber nur wenn´s immer bergab geht. 

taxi


----------



## Scott-y (1. September 2007)

Wenn ichs hin bekomme spiele ich auch mit. Das heißt ich werde mich hinbringen lassen. Denn von Hagenburg bis Egesdorf , dann noch ne Runde und dann wieder zurück. Da spiele ich mein Akku leer. Ich muß Montag auch wieder arbeiten


----------



## matzinski (2. September 2007)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @matzinski:
> 
> i.O. morgen Hauptbahnhof Egestorf Gleis 15 , 10:00 Uhr, aber nur wenn´s immer bergab geht.
> 
> taxi


bis denne


----------



## schappi (2. September 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @Schappi
> Hallo aus dem hohen Norden
> Habe von eurem Biketechnikseminar am 3.10. gelesen und hätte große Lust teilzunehmen. Falls eine Referenz erforderlich ist, fragt mal Loni
> Wenn ich mittmachen darf, bräuchte ich nur noch ein paar Infos zu Zeit und Ort und vor allem mit welchem Bike man kommen sollte (Rennfeile oder Spez.Enduro?)
> ...



Hallo Dino
ich nehme dich mit auf die Liste.
Loni
Schappi
Hoerman
Downhillfaller
Barbie SHG
Exto
Homer Simplon
roudy da Tree
Kalli76
firefighter76
Dinosaur

Tag ist der 3.10. Zeit wird wahrscheinlich 9:00 Uhr sein. Ort Deister oberhalb von Wennigsen. Kosten ca. 50 Euro
Als bike solltest du deine Rennfeile zu hause lassen und das Enduro mitbringen

Details werden noch bekannt gegeben. So wie es jetzt aussieht werden wir 2 Gruppen zusammen bekommen mit 2 Trainern.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (2. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein kurzer Bericht zum Mara in Bad Pyrmont. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die 96 km in Angriff nehmen aber als ich die Strecke in der ersten Runde gefahren bin habe ich dann doch nur die 56 km in Angriff genommen. Die Streckenführung ist eigentlcih ganz OK....Fast keine Forstautobahn und viele Trails/Waldwege. Leider hat es wohl die Tage zuvor viel zu viel geregent und die Strecke war im letzten Teil zu schlammig das ein Fahren nicht möglich war. 3 km schieben durch knöcheltiefen Dreck war echt voll *******. Ich werde da mal einen Eintrag ind Gästebuch machen ob die nicht eine ander Stercke bei schlechten Wetter anbieten können. Das hat doch nichts mehr mit Mara zu tun 

Die Zeit war auch ganz schön schlecht mit 4:27 Std. Ich hatte da wohl noch den Zillertalurlaub in den Beinen.

Ansonsten finde ich die Strecke in BP gar nicht so schlecht wenn es trocken ist. Für nächstes Jahr werde ich mir aber überlegen ob ich da nochmal mitfahre. Zumindest werde ich vorher über den Streckzustand genau erkundigen. So das wars und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. September 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein kurzer Bericht zum Mara in Bad Pyrmont. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die 96 km in Angriff nehmen aber als ich die Strecke in der ersten Runde gefahren bin habe ich dann doch nur die 56 km in Angriff genommen. Die Streckenführung ist eigentlcih ganz OK....Fast keine Forstautobahn und viele Trails/Waldwege. Leider hat es wohl die Tage zuvor viel zu viel geregent und die Strecke war im letzten Teil zu schlammig das ein Fahren nicht möglich war. 3 km schieben durch knöcheltiefen Dreck war echt voll *******. Ich werde da mal einen Eintrag ind Gästebuch machen ob die nicht eine ander Stercke bei schlechten Wetter anbieten können. Das hat doch nichts mehr mit Mara zu tun
> 
> ...



Moin auch von mir,
kann die Beschreibung nur bestätigen und werde mich auch mal über die FANGO-Wanderung zum Schluss beschweren. Ansonsten hammergeil, mein neuer Favorit im Norden 
Bin im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei, WENN der Schlamm rauskommt.

Du bist direkt vor Hoermann und kurz nach mir 4:25 in Ziel gekommen. Geplant war eine Zeit unter 4h...-...aber nach dem Matsch war das "Gone with the FANGO"

Bis demnächst mal.

Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. September 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Moin auch von mir,
> kann die Beschreibung nur bestätigen und werde mich auch mal über die FANGO-Wanderung zum Schluss beschweren. Ansonsten hammergeil, mein neuer Favorit im Norden
> Bin im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei, WENN der Schlamm rauskommt.
> 
> ...



so dann will ich auch mal. 
ich fand´s geil. richtig geil 
war zwar echt heftig, vorallem weil ich auf den letzten 5 km noch krämpfe in beiden oberschenkeln bekommen habe.musste daher bestimmt 1 min. ruhig stehenleiben, bis ich überhaupt wieder weitermachen konnte. in der zeit sind locker 10 leute an mir vorbeigezogen, die ich mir  alle im modder und vorher noch gegriffen hatte.  meine zeit mit 4.33 geht daher in ordnung. der matsch war zwar heftig und mein reifen war doppelt so dick wie ohne matsch, und machte (da kein profil mehr vorhanden) was er wollte. extrem fand ich nur, das roudy und ich für die letzten 10 km 85 min gebraucht haben. unglaublich, nach jedem anstieg dachtest du , durchatmen, geschafft, dann ging es wieder von vorne los . anstieg, matsch usw. 

aber trotzdem oder auch grade deswegen, hab ich den chip zur zeitmessung behalten, da ich nächstes jahr auf alle fälle wieder dabei bin. selbst wenn es wochenlang vorher kleine hunde regnen sollte.

v.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (2. September 2007)

Sören,
du bist und bleibst ein Masochist!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören,
> du bist und bleibst ein Masochist!!
> Gruß
> Schappi



biken hat doch mit qual zu tun . nicht umsonst hat doch udo zu ulle gesagt: "quäl dich du sau" . 

aber auf die schmerzen bei den oberschenkelkrämpfen   kann ich gerne verzichten .


was macht dein knie , wird´s langsam besser ?

v.g. hoerman


----------



## ralfathome (2. September 2007)

moin aus Bremen,
Roudy hatte ja am Freitag schon im Marathon-Thread gepostet, deshalb habe ich hier mal interressiert mitgelesen.

Die Strecke war auch für mich anspruchsvoll, zugegeben, und sie war teilweise recht matschig. Aber auf die Matsche verzichten? 

Ich hätte gern auf den Zickzack-Anstieg mit den drei Stufen verzichtet, dort wo die jungen Zuschauer so lautstark angefeuert haben.  Aber es soll ja auch nicht zu einfach sein.

"Ein Anstieg kommt sicher noch", war auch das, woran ich zum Schluß immer denken mußte. Wieviel Hm habt Ihr denn so zusammengebracht? Ich hab ja keinen Höhenmesser, bin ja Bremer.   

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. September 2007)

hallo ralf zu hause !

bei der 58 km runde waren es 1605 hm .

gruß hoerman


----------



## ralfathome (2. September 2007)

Danke schonmal, das geht ja fix.
Da kommen sicher noch andere Angaben.
1400 in der Streckenbeschreibung, 1605 bei hoerman2201, 17xx bei einer anderen Teilnehmerin. Wir waren uns im Ziel auch so schon einig, das die 1400 mit Sicherheit nicht übertrieben waren.

*Aber wir wollen das ja so haben.* 

ralf


----------



## schappi (2. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> biken hat doch mit qual zu tun . nicht umsonst hat doch udo zu ulle gesagt: "quäl dich du sau" .
> 
> aber auf die schmerzen bei den oberschenkelkrämpfen   kann ich gerne verzichten .
> 
> ...



Immer noch dick,
gehe nächste Woche mal zum Chirurgen, aber wie ich die kenne will der mein Knie aufschneiden um dann irgendwas auszubauen.
Wie lange braucht das nach deine Erfahrungen, bis die Schwellung zurückgeht?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Immer noch dick,
> gehe nächste Woche mal zum Chirurgen, aber wie ich die kenne will der mein Knie aufschneiden um dann irgendwas auszubauen.
> Wie lange braucht das nach deine Erfahrungen, bis die Schwellung zurückgeht?
> Gruß
> Schappi



kann ich nicht sagen. so schlimm hatte ich das nie. ich hatte immer ca. 3-5 tage ein dickes knie, wobei mir der doc jedesmal das knie punktiert hatte, und das wundwasser rausgezogen hat. bei mir war auch immer gleich das ganze knie richtig dick, und nicht wie bei dir nur punktuell. aber so schlimm wird das nicht, wenn der schleimbeutel raus sollte. 
naja wie auch immer. wünsch dir gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (2. September 2007)

Also gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das Ihr die Truppe mit den Weihebiker Trikot gewesen seid. Da waren ja einige auf der Strecke. 

@roudy: Ich muss Dir Recht geben für die norddeutschen Verhältnisse einer der härtesten Strecke die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin und ohne den Schlamm ein schönes Rennen. Sollte es im nächsten Jahr trocken sein bin ich auf jedenfall auch wieder dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin aus Bremen,
> ...Aber auf die Matsche verzichten?
> 
> Ich hätte gern auf den Zickzack-Anstieg mit den drei Stufen verzichtet, dort wo die jungen Zuschauer so lautstark angefeuert haben.  Aber es soll ja auch nicht zu einfach sein.



Der Matsch muss weg, der Matsch muss weg. (Hat so ähnlich schon ´89 in Berlin geholfen.
Und der Zick-Zack-Anstieg muss auf jeden Fall bleiben - der war geil und steil. 




ralfathome schrieb:


> Da kommen sicher noch andere Angaben.
> 1400 in der Streckenbeschreibung, 1605 bei hoerman2201, 17xx bei einer anderen Teilnehmerin. Wir waren uns im Ziel auch so schon einig, das die 1400 mit Sicherheit nicht übertrieben waren.



yo...ich hatte 1594 hm drauf, aber seltsamerweise auch 61 km



Wasserträger schrieb:


> Also gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das Ihr die Truppe mit den Weihebiker Trikot gewesen seid. Da waren ja einige auf der Strecke.



Nö, Sören fuhr in weißem CUBE-Trikot auf ´nem schwarzen CUBE und ich auf ´nem schwarzen "RTR-Team SL" mit roter Windweste und orange-weißem Trikot.


----------



## Deister Koffer (2. September 2007)

Na, ,ja 
Ich hatte auf den 96 Km 2456 HM  und das war echt kein Spaß!
Aber der Schlamm hat fahrtechnisch wirklich alles abverlangt Bergauf und in der Graden .Wahr nahezu wie im Winter auf Eis und Schnee .Man brauchte wirklich einen sehr Rundentritt, um nicht Schieben zu müssen. Aber sonst fand ich die Strecke sehr belanglose, aber durch den Schlamm wahr sie zumindest,, Bleischwer ,,hat sich wie in Willingen mit 134 Km angefühlt.  
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## Loni (3. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich in den letzen Wochen öfter mal jemanden von Euch getroffen habe (meine Kumpels und ich waren das mit den Kabelbindern letzten So. außerdem haben wir kurz gequatscht, als ihr euren 1. Deisterkreisel an der Bärenhöhle gestartet habt), möchte ich mich auch mal hier im Forum zu Wort melden und ggf. verabreden.
> Ich suche Mitstreiter für die Runde Benther,Gehrdener, Deister und zurück für Sonntags. Leider bin ich so ein fieser Frühaufsteher -> so spätestens 9:00 sitz ich auf dem Bike und bin 9:30 am Benther
> Ihr trefft euch öfters um 11:00 an der Laube, glaube ich. Das könnte ich auch schaffen. Netter wäre es natürlich, wenn ich den Weg bis dorthin nicht allein zurücklegen müßte.



generell wär ich für so ne Runde zu haben. käme dann aus Kleefeld. ich kenn mich in Hannover noch nicht so aus, aber ich müsste auf dem Weg ja irgendwie in deiner Nähe vorbeikommen. 
Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir das demnächst mal koordinieren. 
bin momentan allerdings noch damit beschäftigt, eine kleine Muskelzerrung auszukurieren.  müsste aber bald wieder fit sein. 
fährst du nur sonntags?


----------



## Loni (3. September 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Die Streckenführung ist eigentlcih ganz OK....Fast keine Forstautobahn und viele Trails/Waldwege. Leider hat es wohl die Tage zuvor viel zu viel geregent und die Strecke war im letzten Teil zu schlammig das ein Fahren nicht möglich war. 3 km schieben durch knöcheltiefen Dreck war echt voll *******.



@Marafahrer: freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. 
Wo kamen denn die ganzen Trails her? Wir wurden am Mittwoch wirklich fast nur über forstautobahnen geleitet. 
Das mit dem Matsch hatte ich befürchtet. der P-berg ist ja auch noch lehmig, das macht alles nicht besser. 
Aber toll, dass ihr euch da durchgekämpft habt.
Ich fahr nächstes Jahr aber wohl doch lieber wieder in Schierke. (ich hab da mehr trailanteil festgestellt)

@Dino: freut mich, dass Du auch kommen willst.


----------



## nst (3. September 2007)

@Loni, matzinski 
ich suche auch mitfahrer der route hannover, benther, gehrdener, deister die auch am besten den winter durchfahren. bei mir liegt der startpunkt in bemerode.
mfg. nst


----------



## f&f (3. September 2007)

nst schrieb:


> @Loni, matzinski
> ich suche auch mitfahrer der route hannover, benther, gehrdener, deister die auch am besten den winter durchfahren. bei mir liegt der startpunkt in bemerode.
> mfg. nst



Hallo nst, Loni, matzinski ,

die Route fahre ich auch öfter mal und wäre an einer gem. Tour interessiert. Ich komme aus H-List und fahre meist über Herrenhausen-Velber Richtung Benther Berg. 
Zu meiner Person habe ich in Post# 1445 was geschrieben. Trotz gutem Willen habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, mich irgendwelchen Feierabend-, Sonntags- oder Deisterkreiseltouren anzuschließen. Aber vielleicht klappts diesen Sonntag.  

schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## matzinski (3. September 2007)

Hallo Loni, nst und f&f,

@Loni: Ja, ich fahre in allgemeinen nur Sonntags. Es ist sogar noch schlimmer -> ich fahre nur Sonntags morgens. Leider kann ich es sonst nicht einrichten.  (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel)  

@Loni, nst, f&f: Kommenden Sonntag werde ich bestimmt auch wieder unterwegs sein. Wenn ihr euch anschließen wollt, dann macht das mal, ...wenn ihr zeitig aus dem Bett findet. Ich würde mich freuen. Ich starte in Hemmingen so um 8:30, bin ca. um 9:00 am Benther Berg und um 10:00 in Egestorf am Deister. 
An allen diesen Punkten könnten wir uns verabreden, je nach dem, wie weit ihr so fahren (und wann ihr aufstehen) wollt.

Gestern habe ich mich mit taxifolia und Scott-y am Bahnhof in Egestorf getroffen. Von dort sind wir eine super Runde gefahren. Vieleicht sind die beiden am Sonntag ja auch wieder dabei.  

greetz matzinski


----------



## Scott-y (3. September 2007)

Klar , von mir aus.  Selbe Welle, selbe Stelle?  Ich reise dann wieder mit der Bahn an.


----------



## matzinski (3. September 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Klar , von mir aus.  Selbe Welle, selbe Stelle?  Ich reise dann wieder mit der Bahn an.


 bestens, das paßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f&f (4. September 2007)

Zitat Anfang...
@Loni, nst, f&f: Kommenden Sonntag werde ich bestimmt auch wieder unterwegs sein. Wenn ihr euch anschließen wollt, dann macht das mal, ...wenn ihr zeitig aus dem Bett findet. Ich würde mich freuen. Ich starte in Hemmingen so um 8:30, bin ca. um 9:00 am Benther Berg und um 10:00 in Egestorf am Deister. 
An allen diesen Punkten könnten wir uns verabreden, je nach dem, wie weit ihr so fahren (und wann ihr aufstehen) wollt.
...Zitat Ende

Sonntags morgens ist schon ne Herausforderung. Aber 9 Uhr am B. Berg könnte man schaffen.

Grüße,
f&f


----------



## nst (4. September 2007)

9 uhr am BB ist zwar echt früh aber warum nicht


----------



## taxifolia (4. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, Sonntag bin ich auch wieder dabei ( es sei denn es regnet oder es geht bergauf  ), TP wie letztes Mal. Hauptbahnhof Egestorf 10: 00. Übrigens glaube ich nun, dass matzinski nicht nur sehr früh aufsteht, sondern auch Glassplitter frühstückt und  den Grabweg hoch  einen 25 er Schnitt fährt- nur mal so zur Warnung 

Bis Sonntag.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2007)

@ schappi

gibt´s was neues vom knie ?

meld dich mal wieder 

grüsse von der anderen deisterseite

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2007)

FAHRTECHNIKSEMINAR !!

hallo leute , hab gerade gesehen, das der termin für´s  letzte rennen der challenge4mtb vorverlegt wurde. 

Nachtglühen Barntrup,                         
                        06.10. 2007 (Finale, neuer Termin!)

würde es daher nicht sinn machen, unser seminar auf den zuerstgedachten termin mit 2 tagen am 13 - 14 / oktober zu verlegen ?

hatten das ja nur geändert wegen unseren racern , wo das letzte rennen am 13/ oktober ne pflichtveranstaltung für die challenge ist. 


v.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (4. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi
> 
> gibt´s was neues vom knie ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Sören,
immer noch dick!
habe morgen früh einen Termin beim Chirurgen.
Weiteres dann morgen.
Gruß
Schappi

Zum Fahrtechnikseminar:
Jeztt haben es alle in ihren Terminkalender aufgenommen. Ich kann noch einmal mit der Schule sprechen ob der 13. 14 noch frei ist, ob wir dann noch einen Kurs nachschieben können.


----------



## Loni (4. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> immer noch dick!
> habe morgen früh einen Termin beim Chirurgen.
> Weiteres dann morgen.
> ...



Schappi, wo kommen denn die Lehrer her??? Was ist das denn fuer eine Schule?

Alles Gute morgen beim Arzt!!!



matzinski schrieb:


> @Loni, nst, f&f: Kommenden Sonntag werde ich bestimmt auch wieder unterwegs sein. Wenn ihr euch anschließen wollt, dann macht das mal, ...wenn ihr zeitig aus dem Bett findet. Ich würde mich freuen. Ich starte in Hemmingen so um 8:30, bin ca. um 9:00 am Benther Berg und um 10:00 in Egestorf am Deister.
> An allen diesen Punkten könnten wir uns verabreden, je nach dem, wie weit ihr so fahren (und wann ihr aufstehen) wollt.



Also, das mit dem Fruehaufstehen wuerde schon gehen, also generell GUT!!! 
Ich weiss nur nicht, ob mein Bein dieses Wochenende schon wieder fit ist. 
Falls dem so ist, wollt ich evtl am Samstag zur gefuehrten "Nudeltour" in den Solling und wuerde dann Sonntag auch zu Euch stossen. 


A propos Technikseminar:
dieses WE gibt es das  Singletrailcamp Harz fuer 199 EUR


----------



## schappi (4. September 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Schappi, wo kommen denn die Lehrer her??? Was ist das denn fuer eine Schule?
> 
> Alles Gute morgen beim Arzt!!!
> ]



Hallo Loni,

hier der Link zur Schule. http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php
Downhillfaller, Barbie SHG und ich haben bei dem Andi Löhr schon ein Fahrtechnikseminar gemacht. Der Vorteil ist: er ist gut und er kommt zu uns in den deister.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (4. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> 
> hier der Link zur Schule. http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php
> Downhillfaller, Barbie SHG und ich haben bei dem Andi Löhr schon ein Fahrtechnikseminar gemacht. Der Vorteil ist: er ist gut und er kommt zu uns in den deister.
> ...



Coooooooooool!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (4. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> 
> hier der Link zur Schule. http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php
> Downhillfaller, Barbie SHG und ich haben bei dem Andi Löhr schon ein Fahrtechnikseminar gemacht. Der Vorteil ist: er ist gut und er kommt zu uns in den deister.
> ...



Oh und er hat auch "schon" die Bilder vom letzten Jahr drin  

http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.p...tid=4&id=74&limitstart=1&limit=1&limitstart=2

Carsten, da staunst Du aber wie ich die erlernte Fahrtechnik anwende, was???   

Grüße
Downhillfaller

@Schappi: wieviel Krankenschwestern soll ich Dir vorbei schicken, damit Du wieder auf die Beine kommst ???


----------



## Scott-y (4. September 2007)

Ich komm am Sonntag wieder 9.56 mit den Zug. Um mich zu schonen


----------



## schappi (4. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Schappi: wieviel Krankenschwestern soll ich Dir vorbei schicken, damit Du wieder auf die Beine kommst ???



nicht auf die Quantität kommt es an sondern auf die Qualität!

JA JA über 50 lässt die Lebensqualität stark nach.
Woran erkennst du das du über 50 bist?

Du duzt dich mit deinem behandeldem Arzt und nicht mehr mit seinen Schwestern
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> nicht auf die Quantität kommt es an sondern auf die Qualität!
> 
> JA JA über 50 lässt die Lebensqualität stark nach.
> Woran erkennst du das du über 50 bist?
> ...



Ok! Verstehe  Dann hab ich ja noch ein paar glückliche Jahre mit meiner Krankenschwester  
Hier schick ich Dir schon mal zur "Voruntersuchung" die Oberärztin und die Chirurgin vorbei    

Danach gehts dir so:       

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## matzinski (4. September 2007)

nst schrieb:


> 9 uhr am BB ist zwar echt früh aber warum nicht


Wie heißt es so schön: der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm (oder so ähnlich) 

@nst, f&f und ggf. Loni:  Als Treffpunkt am So 9:00 im Benther Berg würde ich die rot eingekreiste Stelle im Anhang vorschlagen. Das ist einfach zu finden und gut von Empelde, da komm' ich dann her, und auch von Hannover bzw. Velber zu erreichen. Als Anhaltspunkt: Genau gegenüber ist eine Gärtnerei. Um 10:00 treffen wir uns dann mit den anderen in Egestorf. Voraussetzung ist natürlich einigermaßen akzeptables Wetter.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hier schick ich Dir schon mal zur "Voruntersuchung" die Oberärztin und die Chirurgin vorbei



also bei den ärztinnen komm ich gleich mit, und laß mir meine schulter machen.
schappi, halt nen bett frei ich kommmmmmeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nst (4. September 2007)

@matzinski: ok, versuche am son. um 9:00 dort zu sein


----------



## f&f (5. September 2007)

Ich versuche auch am Sonntag 9 Uhr am BB zu sein. 
Gruß,
Kristian


----------



## schappi (5. September 2007)

So gerade vom Chirurgen zurück.
er hat mir 3 Spritzen blutige Flüssigkeit aus meiner Beule geholt.
da ist der Schleimbeutel oberhalb der Kniescheibe ausgelaufen.

Ich hoffe mal das es jetzt gut ist.
Nächstes Wochenende werde ich mich noch schonen aber dann geht es wieder los.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. September 2007)

hallo schappi ,

na dann  .

warum hat er das nicht schon vorher gemacht?  mein doc hatte mein knie damals sofort punktiert .

na wie auch immer, schon dich diese woche, pfleg dich und dein bike , damit wir dann wieder die trails unsicher machen können 

weiterhin gute besserung 

sören


----------



## matzinski (5. September 2007)

@nst; f&f: alles klar, bis die Tage dann.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> FAHRTECHNIKSEMINAR !!
> 
> hallo leute , hab gerade gesehen, das der termin für´s letzte rennen der challenge4mtb vorverlegt wurde.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich dran denke, dass exto sich bei dem letzten DH der Challenge unsanft abgelegt hat, dann ist doch das Seminar 3 Tage vor dem Nachtglühen optimal getimet.  

13/14 geht bei mir nur am 13 Vormittags und 14 nur wenn %o bedingte Kreuzpeilung auch Bestandteil ist.


----------



## schappi (5. September 2007)

Wenn ihr mal in den Terminkalender von Andi Löhr schaut hat er am 14. schon ein Seminar an seinem Heimatort. Wenn wir 13.+14. wollten, ginge das nur mit anreise ins Siegerland mit Hotelübernachtung und entsprechenden Mehrkosten.
Ich meine wir sollten erstmal den 3. October abwarten und dann mit Andi besprechen wie wir weiter machen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> So gerade vom Chirurgen zurück.
> er hat mir 3 Spritzen blutige Flüssigkeit aus meiner Beule geholt.
> da ist der Schleimbeutel oberhalb der Kniescheibe ausgelaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Bäh ekelig Sache...Krankenschwesterfotos hast du inzwischen genug bekommen, da halte ich mich mal zurück.
Gute Genesung und bis in Kürze. Ich freue mich schon wieder mal mit dir zu fahren.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Loni, nst und f&f,
> 
> @Loni: Ja, ich fahre in allgemeinen nur Sonntags. Es ist sogar noch schlimmer -> ich fahre nur Sonntags morgens. Leider kann ich es sonst nicht einrichten.  (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel)
> 
> ...


 
10:00 Egestorf (Bahnhof) ist schon heftig, würde aber versuche da zu sein. Oder fahrt Ihr von dort Richtung Annaturm etc. dann hätte ich etwas mehr Zeit.
Wenn würde ich über Bredenbeck, Taternpfahl, Bielstein, Wöltjebuche, Laube, Annaturm dorthin fahren, falls ich noch jemanden einsammeln soll.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Wasserträger (5. September 2007)

Mal ein bißchen Werbung!!!!

Der MBC-Hannover veranstalltet am 30.09. eine Cross Country Tourenfahrt. Infos gibt es hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298203

oder auf www.mbc-hannover.de.

Vielleicht kömmt ja der ein oder andere vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. September 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 10:00 Egestorf (Bahnhof) ist schon heftig, würde aber versuche da zu sein. Oder fahrt Ihr von dort Richtung Annaturm etc. dann hätte ich etwas mehr Zeit.
> Wenn würde ich über Bredenbeck, Taternpfahl, Bielstein, Wöltjebuche, Laube, Annaturm dorthin fahren, falls ich noch jemanden einsammeln soll.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald


 Hallo Roudy, die zu fahrende Strecke ab Egestorf liegt noch nicht fest. Letzten So sind wir erstmal über den Nordmannsturm und waren dann später (so ca. 11:30) am Annaturm eingekehrt. Keine Ahnung, welche Strecke wir diesmal fahren werden.  -> besser, du kommst zum Treffpunkt Egestorf.


----------



## matzinski (6. September 2007)

@taxifolia: Ich trinke morgens doch lieber 'nen starken Kaffee  
bis Sonntag


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Roudy, die zu fahrende Strecke ab Egestorf liegt noch nicht fest. Letzten So sind wir erstmal über den Nordmannsturm und waren dann später (so ca. 11:30) am Annaturm eingekehrt. Keine Ahnung, welche Strecke wir diesmal fahren werden.  -> besser, du kommst zum Treffpunkt Egestorf.



hallo matzinski ,

treffe mich morgen um 09.30h mit roudy an der laube um dann um 10.00h
am bahnhof in egestorf zu sein. fährst du bei jedem wetter , oder muß ich morgen früh nochmal ins i-net schauen, ob ihr auch gestartet seid ?

war heute mit 2 kollegen für 4 h unterwegs . war schön dreckig  aber auch recht spaßig .

schönen gruß an dieser stelle auch an unsere 
schaumburger schönwetterbiker  . schön gemütlich auf´m sofa ?

sehen uns dann morgen um 10.00 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## matzinski (8. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo matzinski ,
> 
> treffe mich morgen um 09.30h mit roudy an der laube um dann um 10.00h
> am bahnhof in egestorf zu sein. fährst du bei jedem wetter , oder muß ich morgen früh nochmal ins i-net schauen, ob ihr auch gestartet seid ?
> ...


dreckig ist klasse   Wenn es morgen nicht in Strömen regnet, wird gefahren. Ich war gerade auf wetteronline: Die haben keinen Regen angesagt -> also bis morgen 
matzinski


----------



## f&f (8. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> dreckig ist klasse   Wenn es morgen nicht in Strömen regnet, wird gefahren. Ich war gerade auf wetteronline: Die haben keinen Regen angesagt -> also bis morgen
> matzinski



Hallo,

hab auch gerade mal bei wetteronline nachgesehen. Sieht ja gar nicht soo schlecht aus.
Die Schutzbleche sind montiert.  

Also bis morgen,
f&f


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo matzinski ,
> 
> treffe mich morgen um 09.30h mit roudy an der laube um dann um 10.00h
> am bahnhof in egestorf zu sein. fährst du bei jedem wetter , oder muß ich morgen früh nochmal ins i-net schauen, ob ihr auch gestartet seid ?
> ...



Hi Hoerm*a*n,
von wegen Schönwetterbiker  ,
ich habe heute ein paar schaumburger "Bückebergbikern" mal den schönen matschigen Deister gezeigt. (5 Trails, 800Hm, 3 Stürze (aber nichts weiter passiert), 3Std Fahrzeit)
Sind ordentlich geschlittert auf den Trails, war aber richtig geil. 
Leider war nach der Tour etwas mehr zu tun:
Ich durfte das Haus erst nach gründlicher Reinigung mit dem Gartenschlauch betreten. 
Hier ein Beweisfoto (leider musste das Bild so verkleinert werden, dass man den Matsch kaum erkennt), Downhillfaller hatte heute leider  keine Zeit.
Gruß an alle
Thomas


----------



## dinosaur (8. September 2007)

Hallo,
wenns morgen mit dem Wetter nicht gar zu grässlich ist, möchten sich gerne 2 Bremer Dreckspatzen um 10°° in Egestorf dazugesellen. 
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (8. September 2007)

moin,
ja das möchten die beiden. Das Wetter wird gut. 

viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## schappi (8. September 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Schutzbleche sind montiert.
> 
> ...



Schutzbleche sind für Beckenrandschwimmer
Gr´ß
Schapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. September 2007)

alles klar , sehen uns dann morgen um 10.00 h in egestorf  
o h n e     schutzbleche.  
( vor ende oktober kommen die mir nicht ans bike ) 

also dann bis morgen

hoerman


----------



## nst (8. September 2007)

ok dann werde ich mir mal den Wecker stellen und werde um 9:00 am BB sein.


----------



## exto (9. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich meld mich mal zurück mit dem versrochenen 3000er Beweisfoto. War allerdings nicht der Mt. Chaberton (damit Sören nicht weint), sondern der Somellier.

Näheres - und vor allem mehr Fotos - folgt in den nächsten Tagen...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## slaine (9. September 2007)

hi, bin grad aus österreich heimgekommen, und wenn exto grad dabei ist, stell ich auch mal ein paar bilders rein:





hab da unten den bikepark leogang besucht, Aussicht bei den Abfahrten war irre






als leihrad gabs ein kona garbanzo, ganz gut bis auf die hayes 9 und die reflektoren an den pedalen  






paar tage später sah das wetter dann allerdings so aus, je nach Höhe

morgen wer im deister? wollte wieder so 17:15 ab waldkater los


----------



## f&f (9. September 2007)

Hallo Deistrerbiker,

ich hoffe ihr hattet noch eine nette Tour und es gab keine weiteren Ausfälle. Das ärgert mich schon das meine Oberschenkel sich verweigert haben. Ich bin dann mit halber Leistung nach Hause geradelt. Am Gehrdener Berg kam dann sogar die Sonne raus und der Deister lag hinter mir im Nebel. Romantisches Bild  
Ich hoffe, dass sich demnächst noch mal eine Gelegenheit zur gemeinsamen Aufahrt bietet.

Schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## matzinski (9. September 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo Deistrerbiker,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr hattet noch eine nette Tour und es gab keine weiteren Ausfälle. Das ärgert mich schon das meine Oberschenkel sich verweigert haben. Ich bin dann mit halber Leistung nach Hause geradelt. Am Gehrdener Berg kam dann sogar die Sonne raus und der Deister lag hinter mir im Nebel. Romantisches Bild
> Ich hoffe, dass sich demnächst noch mal eine Gelegenheit zur gemeinsamen Aufahrt bietet.
> ...


Hallo kristian, die Gelegenheit bietet sich so gut wie jeden Sonntag  - da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du noch gut nach Haus' gekommen bist und sogar noch deinen Spaß hattest. Nochmal danke für das Kettenschloß - ohne wäre das Ganze ein schönes Gefummel gewesen, und wer weiß, ob es gehalten hätte. 
Leider hatten wir aber doch noch einen Ausfall: Niels hat kurz nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten sein Schaltwerk zerstückelt. Gemeinsám haben wir aber alle Teile wieder gefunden sodass wir nach kurzer Zeit wieder weiter konnten. Also bis demnächst, dann bekommst du das Schloß wieder - frisch gewaschen natürlich. 
bis denne Matze

P.S. wo war eigentlich hoerman und wer war der Dreckigste ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. September 2007)

hoerman war zu hause  
waren ja gestern schon 4 h unterwegs, und irgendwie hat das wetter auf die bronchen und den kopf geschlagen.
hatte heute morgen übelste kopfschmerzen ( nicht vom alkohol ) und musste daher roudy absagen. 
nächstes wochenende bin ich aber wieder fit und dabei 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## ralfathome (9. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> ................... und wer war der Dreckigste ?


hi,
im Zweifel immer der der fragt.
@f&f. die oberschenkel haben hoffentlich bald wieder volle Leistung!

Immer mal was Neues, das man Teile für sein Bike im Wald findet wenn man nur lange genug danach sucht kannte ich auch noch nicht.

Aber zum topic: 'n schönes Trainingsgelände habt Ihr da, ich bin richtig neidisch. Ich würde gerne mal wieder vorbeischauen, zur Not auch, wenn der Boden etwas trockener ist. Oder gar staubig, wäre auch egal.

*Dankeschön an alle *für's mitnehmen!

Gruß aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (9. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Aber zum topic: 'n schönes Trainingsgelände habt Ihr da, ich bin richtig neidisch. Ich würde gerne mal wieder vorbeischauen, zur Not auch, wenn der Boden etwas trockener ist. Oder gar staubig, wäre auch egal.
> 
> *Dankeschön an alle *für's mitnehmen!
> 
> ...



dito!
dino


----------



## matzinski (9. September 2007)

@hoerman: gute Besserung!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich meld mich mal zurück mit dem versrochenen 3000er Beweisfoto. War allerdings nicht der Mt. Chaberton (damit Sören nicht weint), sondern der Somellier.
> 
> ...


hallo exto, 

na dann erstmal herzlich willkommen zurück. 
schön das ihr mit dem mt. chaberton auf mich gewartet habt 

bin schon auf deine erlebnisse gespannt. 

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## f&f (10. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... Leider hatten wir aber doch noch einen Ausfall: Niels hat kurz nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten sein Schaltwerk zerstückelt. Gemeinsám haben wir aber alle Teile wieder gefunden sodass wir nach kurzer Zeit wieder weiter konnten. Also bis demnächst, dann bekommst du das Schloß wieder - frisch gewaschen natürlich.
> ...



Hallo matzinski,
ihr habt tatsächlich ein zerlegtes und verstreutes Schaltwerk wieder zusammenbekommen? War bestimmt ne schöne Fummelei bei dem Wetter.
Wenn das Kettenschloß nicht mehr aufgeht mach dir keinen Stress, ich hab noch mehr davon  
Nächsten Sonntag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht, ich helfe am Tag vorher bei nem Umzug. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei der CTF Tour am 30.9.

Gruß,
f&f


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. September 2007)

Hi,

das war Klasse, allerdings kann ich mich in diesem Jahr an keine Tour erinnern nach der ich nicht den Kärcher anstellen mußte 
Ey...es ist doch aber Sommer !
Wenn ich sehe, wie Matze und Niels die Trails runterfahren, erkenne ich meine Defizite und weiß was über den Winter zu tun ist.  




f&f schrieb:


> Hallo Deistrerbiker,
> Ich hoffe, dass sich demnächst noch mal eine Gelegenheit zur gemeinsamen Aufahrt bietet.
> Schöne Grüße,
> Kristian


-


matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo kristian, die Gelegenheit bietet sich so gut wie jeden Sonntag  - da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du noch gut nach Haus' gekommen bist und sogar noch deinen Spaß hattest.
> P.S. wo war eigentlich hoerman und wer war der Dreckigste ?


 
Hoerman hatte ich entschuldigt, aber wohl als noch nicht alle da waren.
Als ich nach Hause kam, stand ich noch angemoddert vor meinem Sohn (der mit seinem Kinder-MTB auch gern im Dreck spielt) und er rief nur bäh geh weg und auch meine Liebste mochte mich nicht anfassen. Aber ich denke wir waren alle (bis auf die Schutzblechfahrer) gleichmäßig eingesaut.  
Kann mich da nur anschließen. Irgendwer fährt immer auch unter der Woche. Und: Wer abbrechen muß, muß wieder mitfahren um eine Runde zu beenden. Bis demnächst  



ralfathome schrieb:


> Aber zum topic: 'n schönes Trainingsgelände habt Ihr da, ich bin richtig neidisch. Ich würde gerne mal wieder vorbeischauen, zur Not auch, wenn der Boden etwas trockener ist. Oder gar staubig, wäre auch egal.
> *Dankeschön an alle *für's mitnehmen!
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> ralf


Staub hatten wir diese Jahr noch nicht  
Falls das reizt, sind hoerman und ich auch mal trailärmer unterwegs, dann aber mehr Höhenmeter oder etwas schneller.



f&f schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei der CTF Tour am 30.9.
> Gruß,
> f&f


 
Wer fährt die CTF denn alles mit.
Macht es Sinn sich vor dem Start zu treffen und gemeinsam loszufahren ?


----------



## Scott-y (10. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen ! Ich lebe noch.
Auch wenns nicht so ausgesehen hat , aber mir hats auch Spaß gemacht. Die Verletzungen durch meinen Sturz sind zwar schmerzhaft, aber nur oberflächlich. Mein Ruchsack hat das meiste abgehalten, die Bananen und die Äpfel hats zerquetscht ( schönes Kompot) und mein Trinkrucksack ist dabei geplatzt.  Ist wohl sowas wie der Airbag für Biker. Ohne meine Rucksack wärs wohl nicht so glimpflich abgegangen.
  Wenn ich´s zu Hause klären kann bin ich nächsten Sonntag wieder dabei. Aber am 30.9 kann ich nicht.


----------



## schappi (10. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
was seid ihr denn Sonntag gefahren?
das hört sich ja an als wenn ieinige versucht habt sämtliche Trails abzuschmecken
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (11. September 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...............
> Wenn ich sehe, wie Matze und Niels die Trails runterfahren, erkenne ich meine Defizite und weiß was über den Winter zu tun ist.
> ...........................
> Staub hatten wir diese Jahr noch nicht
> ...


Hi roudy da tree,
auch wenn es am Sonntag überhaupt nicht danach ausgesehen hat haben gerade die Trails für mich den Reiz. Üben üben üben. Wie ich sehe hast du Dir das ja auch vorgenommen. 

Hm hatte ich in diesem Sommer reichlich.  

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2007)

Moin,
könnt ihr schon ungefähr sagen, wann sich am 22.9. getroffen wird und wann der Deisterkreisel ungefähr zu Ende sein wird? Je nach dem würde ich mich auch noch anmelden wollen. Ich melde mich dann aber nochmal.

Bis bald,
Samy

P.S. Steht jetzt schon ein Startpunkt fest?


----------



## Scott-y (11. September 2007)

Hallo @ Schappi  Ich versuchs mal zu beschreiben, auch wenn ich nicht so fit mit allen Steckenname  bin.  Verbesserungen nehmen ich nicht persönlich.
10.00 Egestorf Bahnhof (Deister Seite)
von da aus 100m Richtung Kirchdorf
dann Richtung Nienstedter Paß 
Über den Parkplatz ,da haben wir uns kurz geteilt ,4 sind den geraden Kopfsteinpflaster Kammweg gefahren , die anderen 4 sind dann den etwas längeren aber besser zu fahrenden Weg gefahren. Richtung Nordmannsturm . Unmittelbar vorm Nordmannsturm links gibt es eine sehr geile, technische Abfahrt ( mein Sturz). Danach sind wir weiter südlich ,aber parallel zum Kammweg, Richtung Forsthaus Köllnischfeld. Von da aus gibt es eine deftige Steigung die dann am Kammweg zwischen Annaturm und Alte Laube endet. von da aus sind wir dann , ich glaube das nennt sich Grabweg gefahren an dessene Ende ,gegen 13 Uhr, wir uns dann verabschiedet haben.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2007)

Danke, Scott-y! Das war der ganze Deisterkreisel? ich meine, es wird schon anstrengend genug gewesen sein, aber ich hätte ihn jetzt für länger gehalten. Wie auch immer, wenns bis zum frühen Nachmittag oder so geht, passt es bei mir wunderbar. Das ist jetzt och keine Anmeldung. Aber die folgt hoffentlich noch.

Gruß, Samy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2007)

Ahrgh! Sorry ich hatte das "@Schappi" überlesen. Ignoriert einfach alles was ich geschrieben habe!


----------



## taxifolia (11. September 2007)

@überhaupt:

na, na, wir wollen doch nicht unsrer intimes Herrschaftswissen über dir tollsten Trails und Downhills  hier zum Besten geben, sonst vermint der Oberförster den Weg und nächstes Wochenende sind ganze Heerscharen unterwegs. Soll doch jeder selbst die Wege "erfahren". 
Schappi kennt die Spots eh alle.
( Gerüchte sagen, er sei im Deister geboren worden- echt wahr ! )

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. September 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin,
> könnt ihr schon ungefähr sagen, wann sich am 22.9. getroffen wird und wann der Deisterkreisel ungefähr zu Ende sein wird? Je nach dem würde ich mich auch noch anmelden wollen. Ich melde mich dann aber nochmal.
> 
> Bis bald,
> ...


 
Die Premiere hatte ca. 80 km mit 1500 Höhenmetern. Start war um 9 Uhr und so gegen 17-18 Uhr war auch das Abschlussweizen vertilgt.
Die reine Fahrzeit lag bei mir bei 5:45


----------



## schappi (11. September 2007)

Deisterkreisel:
Treffpunkt 22.9. 9:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Parklatz Deisterstr. (sportplatz)
Rückkehr zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr (jenachdem wie oft ich das Funkgerät verliere9

Diesmal variieren wir den Anfang etwas, das wir nit ein paar hm und anschlieschendem Tannenadeltrail beginnen. Das ende soll diesesmal auch Steinkrug enthalten, also 80 km 1400 hm
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel:
> 
> Rückkehr zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr (jenachdem wie oft ich das Funkgerät verliere9



im fall der fälle helf ich natürlich wieder beim suchen, versprochen 

v.g. hoerman

p.s. was macht das knie , geht dieses wochenende wieder was ?


----------



## matzinski (11. September 2007)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @überhaupt:
> 
> na, na, wir wollen doch nicht unsrer intimes Herrschaftswissen über dir tollsten Trails und Downhills  hier zum Besten geben, sonst vermint der Oberförster den Weg und nächstes Wochenende sind ganze Heerscharen unterwegs. Soll doch jeder selbst die Wege "erfahren".
> Schappi kennt die Spots eh alle.
> ...


taxi hat recht. Hier im Netz sollten wir uns mit genauen Wegbeschreibungen zu den Trails zurückhalten. Es geht ja nicht darum ein Geheimnis draus zu machen - wir zeigen sie Ortsfremden ja gerne - aber wenn irgendwann die Trails in den Staumeldungen im Verkehrsfunk auftauchen, haben wir auch nichts davon. Schlimmer wären da nur noch Streckensperrungen - und je mehr Leute auf den Trails biken (und diggern und Wanderer erschrecken und ...) , desto eher sind solche Sperrungen zu erwarten. Meine Empfehlung ist daher: genießen und schweigen  - und die Wanderer immer nett grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. September 2007)

ich finde, wir sollten uns mal gedanken über neue machen. der grabweg ist schon ziemlich ausgefahren .


----------



## matzinski (11. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich finde, wir sollten uns mal gedanken über neue machen. der grabweg ist schon ziemlich ausgefahren .



... aber die werden nicht verraten


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... aber die werden nicht verraten



genau  und dann basteln wir noch ein schild :

"  for locals only " 

nee, jetzt mal im ernst. gibt´s nicht noch ein paar wege , die uns die waldarbeiter freundlicherweile angelegt haben, zur mtb-nutzung ?

ein wenig abwechslung wäre ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Loni (11. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... aber die werden nicht verraten



Na dann wart ich auf den Sonntag, an dem ich endlich Zeit hab, um diese Geheimnisse mit Euch zu ergründen. 

ÜÜÜÜÜÜbrigens:
Ich bin dieses Wochenende mit den Junx aus der Heimat im Elm, um da durch die  *Berge*  zu juckeln und dann am Sonntag nach Schöningen. Nimmt in Schöningen noch jemand teil?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. September 2007)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @überhaupt:
> na, na, wir wollen doch nicht unsrer intimes Herrschaftswissen über dir tollsten Trails und Downhills hier zum Besten geben, sonst vermint der Oberförster den Weg und nächstes Wochenende sind ganze Heerscharen unterwegs. Soll doch jeder selbst die Wege "erfahren".
> Schappi kennt die Spots eh alle.
> ( Gerüchte sagen, er sei im Deister geboren worden- echt wahr ! )
> taxi


 


matzinski schrieb:


> taxi hat recht. Hier im Netz sollten wir uns mit genauen Wegbeschreibungen zu den Trails zurückhalten. Es geht ja nicht darum ein Geheimnis draus zu machen - wir zeigen sie Ortsfremden ja gerne - aber wenn irgendwann die Trails in den Staumeldungen im Verkehrsfunk auftauchen, haben wir auch nichts davon. Schlimmer wären da nur noch Streckensperrungen - und je mehr Leute auf den Trails biken (und diggern und Wanderer erschrecken und ...) , desto eher sind solche Sperrungen zu erwarten. Meine Empfehlung ist daher: genießen und schweigen  - und die Wanderer immer nett grüßen


 
Ich sags ja schon länger  
Besser finde ich auch, man nimmt "neue" Leute mit und erfährt die Geheimnisse gemeinsam. Immerhin soll das Forum ja nicht als Secret-Spot Datenbank verkommen, sondern Kontakte fördern. Und wenn man schaut was sich in und aus diesem Thread entwickelt hat ist das der richtige Weg.

PS: googlet mal nach Grabweg
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## schappi (12. September 2007)

Hallo Sören,
dem Knie geht es langsam besser. am letzten freitag wurde es noch ein 2. mal punktiert, seit dem wird es dünner.
Ich könnte dieses Wochenende wieder und habe es auch dringend nötig. Ich sitze die ganze Woche 12 Stunden in Meetings.
Was passt besser Samstag oder Sonntag?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> dem Knie geht es langsam besser. am letzten freitag wurde es noch ein 2. mal punktiert, seit dem wird es dünner.
> Ich könnte dieses Wochenende wieder und habe es auch dringend nötig. Ich sitze die ganze Woche 12 Stunden in Meetings.
> Was passt besser Samstag oder Sonntag?
> ...



moin schappi, das hört sich ja schon gut an. könnte an beiden tagen , frei nach dem motto : hauptsache biken. 
hoffe das ich bis dahin mein fully wiederhabe ( ist zur inspektion, und cube kommt mit den neuen dämpferbolzen nicht in die strümpfe ). 
zur not muß das hardtail dran glauben 

also sag wann un dwo, und ich bin dabei.

schönen arbeitstag noch 

hoerman


----------



## exto (12. September 2007)

Ich meld mich mal schüchtern dazwischen:

Ich hätt' wohl Sonntag Lust...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2007)

hallo exto,

sonntag ist gut. nimm dir viel zeit mit, denke du must uns ne menge von deinem bikeurlaub erzählen


----------



## matzinski (12. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin Sonntag auch wieder unterwegs auf der Route Benther, Gehrdener, Deister. Wer ist dabei? Treff: 9:00 Benther Berg, 10:00  Bahnhof Egestorf. Ich muß unbedingt mal wieder Ladys only fahren (nach dem Nordmannsturm  ). Danach vieleicht noch ein schöner Trail - schaumermal  

gruß matze


----------



## Phil81 (12. September 2007)

Ich finde der Ladys macht zur Zeit auch fast mehr spass als der Grabweg. Ist eigendlich einer die Woche schon mal wieder den Nadel/Farnweg gefahren sind die Bäume im unteren 1/3 wech? Die liegen da äusserst ungünstig weil man sie auch nicht umfahren kann...


----------



## slaine (12. September 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Ladys macht zur Zeit auch fast mehr spass als der Grabweg. Ist eigendlich einer die Woche schon mal wieder den Nadel/Farnweg gefahren sind die Bäume im unteren 1/3 wech? Die liegen da äusserst ungünstig weil man sie auch nicht umfahren kann...



nope - war montag da, liegt eine Menge Holz rum und die Waldfahrzeuge haben auch ganz ordentlich planiert


----------



## schappi (13. September 2007)

Hallo,
 Ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei.
also brauchen wir nur noch Ort und Zeit.
Ostdeister oder Westdeister?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei.
> also brauchen wir nur noch Ort und Zeit.
> Ostdeister oder Westdeister?
> ...



11 uhr laube ? 

dann müssen wir nicht extra die auto´s bewegen , wo der ölpreis sich doch gerade auf einem neuen rekordhoch  befindet  .


----------



## f&f (13. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...Ich muß unbedingt mal wieder Ladys only fahren (nach dem Nordmannsturm  ). Danach vieleicht noch ein schöner Trail - schaumermal
> 
> gruß matze



Hallo matzinski,

wie ist denn dieser "Ladys only" einzuordnen? Einfacher als die Nordmannsturmabfahrt?

Gruß,
f&f


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. September 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo matzinski,
> 
> wie ist denn dieser "Ladys only" einzuordnen? Einfacher als die Nordmannsturmabfahrt?
> 
> ...



moin, moin,

meine persönliche meinung ist, daß der ladies only der heftigere trail im deister ist ( vom technischen gesehen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (13. September 2007)

Findest du?

Finde den Trail am Nordmannsturm eigendlich schwieriger. gerade jetzt wenn es nass ist sind die Steine Teilweise sehr glitschig. War zumindest vorgestern so. Zumal auf dem Ladys auch keine Wanderer am Wochenende sind


----------



## matzinski (13. September 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo matzinski,
> 
> wie ist denn dieser "Ladys only" einzuordnen? Einfacher als die Nordmannsturmabfahrt?
> 
> ...


 Das nimmt sich nichts - am Ladys stürzt man aber weicher, weils weniger Steine gibt  .


----------



## matzinski (13. September 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Findest du?
> 
> Finde den Trail am Nordmannsturm eigendlich schwieriger. gerade jetzt wenn es nass ist sind die Steine Teilweise sehr glitschig. War zumindest vorgestern so. Zumal auf dem Ladys auch keine Wanderer am Wochenende sind


 Meinst du den Bierweg vom Nordmannsturm zum Nienstedter oder den Trail runter nach Nienstedt. Auf letzterem habe ich selten Wanderer gesehen (höchstens Kletterer)


----------



## slaine (13. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 11 uhr laube ?
> 
> dann müssen wir nicht extra die auto´s bewegen , wo der ölpreis sich doch gerade auf einem neuen rekordhoch  befindet  .



hi werd wohl mit hoppelstopser um 11 am waldkater sein. vielleicht schafft er es auch früher, dann können wir dazustoßen


----------



## Phil81 (13. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Meinst du den Bierweg vom Nordmannsturm zum Nienstedter oder den Trail runter nach Nienstedt. Auf letzterem habe ich selten Wanderer gesehen (höchstens Kletterer)



Keine Ahnung meine den Parallel der Strommasten. Den Andren den du glaube ich meinst kenne ich glaube ich nicht. Den breiten holper weg zum Parkplatz Nienstetter Pass runter meinst du ja sicher nicht?


----------



## matzinski (13. September 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung meine den Parallel der Strommasten. Den Andren den du glaube ich meinst kenne ich glaube ich nicht. Den breiten holper weg zum Parkplatz Nienstetter Pass runter meinst du ja sicher nicht?


Doch, der breite Holperweg heißt m.E. im Volksmund "Bierweg". Beim Vergleich mit dem Ladys war schon der Trail parallel der Strommasten gemeint.


----------



## schappi (14. September 2007)

hallo Hoerman,
Treffpunkt sonntag 11:00 Uhr Laube!
geht klar.
Heute noch ein Monstertag voll meetings und dann ist biken?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (14. September 2007)

Sagt bloß es gib für die Abfahrt, parallel zu den Strommasten, keinen Namen? Das wäre doch mal eine gut Möglichkeit zum Voting im Deister-Forum! 
 Dann sind unsere Steckenbeschreibungen nur noch was für Insider und der Förster versteht Bahnhof. 
 Ne aber im ernst gibt noch keinen Namen? 
Wenn ja, kann ich mir den dann um meine Narben tätowiren lassen.


----------



## Hoppelstopser (14. September 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> hi werd wohl mit hoppelstopser um 11 am waldkater sein. vielleicht schafft er es auch früher, dann können wir dazustoßen



Dann müsste ich sehr früh aufstehen , wie soll ich mit meiner "dicken Berta" den Hügel hoch kommen ?  Denk dran, das Specialized ist bis dahin wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (14. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand spontan Lust bei dem geilen Wetter  heute gegen 15:00 ne Runde zu drehen.
Start entweder Teufelsbrückenparkplatz oder Nienstedter Pass Parkplatz ??
Was ist mit euch Schappi oder Homer???
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. September 2007)

15 uhr nienstedter pass pack ich . würde dann um 14.15h in springe starten. 
auf so´ne kleine runde hätt ich echt lust. 

was meint der rest ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 15 uhr nienstedter pass pack ich . würde dann um 14.15h in springe starten.
> auf so´ne kleine runde hätt ich echt lust.
> 
> was meint der rest ?



Hi Sören,
wollen wir 15:00 Uhr festhalten??
Ich schicke Dir am besten meine HAndyNr.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. September 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> wollen wir 15:00 Uhr festhalten??
> Ich schicke Dir am besten meine HAndyNr.
> Gruß
> Thomas



15 uhr geht klar. meine handynr. hast du gerade per pn bekommen.
dann bis nachher 

gruß sören


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 15 uhr geht klar. meine handynr. hast du gerade per pn bekommen.
> dann bis nachher
> 
> gruß sören



Ok bin dann da. 

Bis denne
Gruß Thomas


----------



## slaine (14. September 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich sehr früh aufstehen , wie soll ich mit meiner "dicken Berta" den Hügel hoch kommen ?  Denk dran, das Specialized ist bis dahin wech



ui. schick mal nen link zur auktion!
Vielleicht warten ja hoerman & co etwas auf uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelstopser (14. September 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> ui. schick mal nen link zur auktion!
> Vielleicht warten ja hoerman & co etwas auf uns?



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120159339916&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002


----------



## slaine (14. September 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich sehr früh aufstehen , wie soll ich mit meiner "dicken Berta" den Hügel hoch kommen ?  Denk dran, das Specialized ist bis dahin wech



nimm doch thorstens spezi  
ne ich kann aber auch solidarisch mithochschieben


----------



## schappi (14. September 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand spontan Lust bei dem geilen Wetter  heute gegen 15:00 ne Runde zu drehen.
> Start entweder Teufelsbrückenparkplatz oder Nienstedter Pass Parkplatz ??
> Was ist mit euch Schappi oder Homer???
> ...



Hallo Tom,
du hast ein Leben!
Lust hätte ich schon gehabt.
Bin gerade erst von einem Meeting ausserhalb hannover zurückgekommen und muss jetzt noch die ganze Post der Woche aufarbeiten.
Vieleicht kommst du ja am Sonntag dazu?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> du hast ein Leben!
> Lust hätte ich schon gehabt.
> Bin gerade erst von einem Meeting ausserhalb hannover zurückgekommen und muss jetzt noch die ganze Post der Woche aufarbeiten.
> ...



Hi Schappi,
Freitag ist immer mein Glückstag, da hab ich ab 12:00 Feierabend.   
War heute ne super Tour mit Sören bei super geilem Wetter. 
Er hat mir ein bischen was vom Springer Teil des Deisters gezeigt. 
Zum Abschluß bin ich noch den Tannennadeltrail gefahren.
Dort liegen jetzt von unseren Freunden, den Waldarbeitern, 2 fette nicht zu umfahrende Baumkronen direkt auf dem Trail.    
Sonntag muss ich absagen , bin ich leider schon bei der Familie eingeplant.
Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. September 2007)

Hallo Hoerman,
ich habe gerade mit Downhillfaller beschlossen ne Bückbergtour mit 
600 - 800 hm zu fahren.
Ist mal was anderes. Du kannst aber gerne mitkommen. 
Wir würden Dich dann an der  B65 um 11:30 Uhr abholen.
Genauen Treffpunkt machen wir dann per Handy.
Also dann
Gruß Thomas


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. September 2007)

wo wollen wir uns denn dann treffen ?


----------



## exto (15. September 2007)

Wenn ich hier nix anderes mehr lese, bin ich morgen um 11:00h an der Laube. Wetter soll ja noch mal gut werden.

Heute werd ich die Sonne ausnutzen und nach Paderborn zum Klettern fahren. Bis morgen dann...

Axel


----------



## schappi (15. September 2007)

hallo Exto,
ich bin auch am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. September 2007)

kalli und ich sind auch um 11 uhr da 

komme gerade von ner runde mit barbie und downhillfaller aus den bückebergen wieder. ca. 36 km und 900 hm. 
sehr geniale tour, die wir mal mit mehreren leuten fahren müssen. 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (15. September 2007)

Hört sich gut an!

Denkt ihr alle alle an den Deisterkreisel nächsten Samstag?
Start 9:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Parkplatz Deisterstrasse:
Geht alle in dei Kirche und stiftet Kerzen damit es gutes Wetter wird.

Die Leute aus dem befreundeten Ausland sind auch herzlich willkommen!!

Gruß
Schappi
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (15. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kalli und ich sind auch um 11 uhr da
> 
> komme gerade von ner runde mit barbie und downhillfaller aus den bückebergen wieder. ca. 36 km und 900 hm.
> sehr geniale tour, die wir mal mit mehreren leuten fahren müssen.
> ...



War echt mal wieder richtig gut ,sich in einem anderen Berg so richtig einzusauen
Und erst recht nach über 2 Wochen Bike-Pause   
Sollten wir mal wieder machen. Aber denkt an die wasserdichten Socken beim nächsten Mal   

Viel Spaß morgen, ich werde beim Brunchen im Extrablatt/Hannover dann an Euch denken  

Viele Grüße
downhillfaller


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an!
> 
> Denkt ihr alle alle an den Deisterkreisel nächsten Samstag?
> Start 9:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Parkplatz Deisterstrasse:
> ...



Hi,
bin leider nicht dabei. Bin auf ´nem 40. sten Geburtstag und am Sonntag dann beim Engteraner Wadenkneifer. (80 km - 1100 hm und letztes Jahr 4:14)
Aber für alle, die sich navigieren lassen -> der Treffpunkt liegt am Ende der Glück-auf-Str. die aber von der Deisterstraße abzweigt.

Viel Spaß und fahrt für mich mit


----------



## Scott-y (15. September 2007)

Diesen Sonntag setze  ich aus. In der nächsten Woche und am Wochenende zu jeder Schandtat bereit.


----------



## nst (15. September 2007)

@matzinski werde wieder versuchen um 9:00 uhr am bb zu stehen.


----------



## matzinski (16. September 2007)

nst schrieb:


> @matzinski werde wieder versuchen um 9:00 uhr am bb zu stehen.


 bis gleich


----------



## schappi (16. September 2007)

Hallo Hoermann, Exto und Slaine,
das war mal ein geiler Biketag. da hat alles gepasst.
Ich ahtte lange nicht mehr so einen Spass (nach 3 Wochen Dauermeetings war das genau das was ich brauchte um mich wieder als Mensch zu fühlen).
Habt ihr euch am Annaturm noch ein Mittagessen gegönnt?
Bis zum 22ten dann
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. September 2007)

hallo schappi, jau fand den heutigen tag auch klasse.  nur bin ich doch ein wenig neidisch geworden auf  den federweg von den anderen junx.  sieht schon geil aus, wie die so über die wurzeln bügeln, wo mir fast der lenker aus
der hand geschlagen wird . ( ich will endlich mein stereo wiederhaben  ) .

nach dem uphill sind exto und ich noch zum annaturm,  wo wir uns bei dem heutigen ansturm an wanderern locker 10 min angestellt haben, um endlich unser lecker weizen schlabbern zu dürfen    . 

freu mich auch schon auf nächste woche. 

bis dann 

hoerman (mit einem "n")  schappi !!!!!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. September 2007)

hallo stader, 

wenn ihr das nächste mal wieder im deister seit, sagt mal bescheid. hätten heute auch ne schöne gemeinsame tour drehen können.
gibt noch ettliche schöne stellen im deister


----------



## slaine (16. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi, jau fand den heutigen tag auch klasse.  nur bin ich doch ein wenig neidisch geworden auf  den federweg von den anderen junx.



hehe schau und eh du dich versiehst wirst du auch zum liftfahrer  
ne aber fands auch klasse heut, schön geschwitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. September 2007)

Liftfahren ist für Turnbeutelvergesser!

An die Stader,
wenn ihr mal wieder kommt sagt Bescheid dann nehmen wir euch mit,
ihr müsst ja nicht alleine fahren auch wenn ihr euch noch so gerne habt!"

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (16. September 2007)

Turnbeutelvergesser sind nur die, die NUR mit'm Lift rauf kommen...

Wer laut brüllen kann, dass er Schiss hat und trotzdem dropt, oder wer auf nen festsitzenden Freilauf sch..., ist da wohl ausgenommen. 

Hat Spass gemacht heut !!!

Ich glaub', ich muss dringend auch mal innen Park. Niggels würd's freuen!


----------



## Janny (17. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ihr müsst ja nicht alleine fahren auch wenn ihr euch noch so gerne habt



Ja also ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, das mit dem gerne haben. Und ich denke, wir werden trotzdem mit anderen Leuten zusammen fahren. Danke auch für das Angebot. Wir werden sicher darauf zurückkommen, schließlich wollen wir unbedingt noch die Wege beim Steinbruch kennenlernen.
Gestern war es nun so, dass wir uns entschieden hatten, auszuschlafen. Somit hätten wir es zu elf Uhr nicht zur Laube geschafft (wir lesen hier immer heimlich mit, das wißt Ihr ja). 
Ansonsten haben wir "Euren" Wald noch nie so voll gesehen. Eine Vielfalt an Mountainbikes, wie man sie in keinem Bikeshop zu sehen kriegt, war da unterwegs. Und die Wanderer waren durchweg gut gelaunt und freundlich. Einer wollte uns sogar Steinpilze schenken (wobei man nicht sicher sein kann, ob das nicht doch ein militanter Fahrradhasser war, ob es überhaupt Steinpilze waren).
Ansonsten sind wir am 22. zu 99% nicht beim Deisterkreisel dabei, da wir zu einer Geburtstagfeier fahren werden. Immerhin ist es auch ein Mountainbiker, der da feiert, so dass wir wenigstens mit den Gesprächsthemen bei Euch sein werden.
Tschö
Jan


----------



## schappi (17. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Turnbeutelvergesser sind nur die, die NUR mit'm Lift rauf kommen...
> 
> Wer laut brüllen kann, dass er Schiss hat und trotzdem dropt, oder wer auf nen festsitzenden Freilauf sch..., ist da wohl ausgenommen.
> 
> ...



Exto 
du hast natürlich recht!
Die Freerider gestern sind ja auch nicht geliftet und haben bergauf mit unseren All Mountains super mitgehalten.
Wer mit einem festsitzendem Freilauf die Tour zuende fährt, Chapeau!!
Slaine wer war das?
Die Abfahr durch das Dropland gefällt mir übrigens besser als die rechte Seite.

Bis demnächst im Wald

Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. September 2007)

hai schappi, das war hoppelstoppser, wenn ich mich nicht irre .


----------



## slaine (17. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai schappi, das war hoppelstoppser, wenn ich mich nicht irre .



du irrst dich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelstopser (17. September 2007)

Jaja, der festsitzende Freilauf funktioniert nun wieder , lag an der nicht vorhandenen Einstellfunktion des Lagers, ich frag mich was die Franzosen den ganzen Tag so machen beim Felgen entwickeln  

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht mit euch Sonntagsfahrern   

Mit frechen Grüßen

Die Mittwochsfahrer


----------



## BlueW8 (17. September 2007)

Wir waren So auch bei euch.
Das war ja mal ein perfekter Sonntag!!! Das Wetter passte, Wanderer waren nett und grüßten fröhlich (die Steinpilze haben wir dann geschenckt bekommen aber an Pilzsammler weiter gegeben), Biker waren alle gut drauf und zwischen den Abfahrten traff man sich auf ein nettes Schwätzchen.
Und die Trails, die sind ja einfach mal so flowig, grad das untere Drittel des Grabtrails. Wenn man so Full Speed durch die Wurzeln und Bodenwellen ballert und mit Tunnelblick den nächsten Anlieger anvisiert möchte man nie mehr aufhören aber am Ende konnte ich kaum noch stehen und wäre aus eingner Kraft nicht mehr ins Auto gekommen.

Und dann noch die ganzen fetten Bikes!!! Da war n rotes BALFA BB7, was für ein feines Gerät, hab noch nie eins live gesehen... dann ein paar Demos und noch n dunkel rotes Archi (die Jungs war übrigens gut bei der Sache im Dropland) und noch ne Menge andere dicke Kisten...

Und Verletzte gabs auch kaum, ein paar teils recht beeindruckende Abgänge aber nur einer hatte richtig schmerzhafte Konsequenze... hoffentlich kommt das Handgelenk wieder in Ordnung, so lange das Wetter noch gut ist.

War echt n super Tag bei euch, kanns kaum erwarten wieder Deister unters Fahrwerk zu kriegen!!!!


----------



## Wasserträger (17. September 2007)

Samstag Deisterkreisel???

Hallo Leute, mir hat ein Vogel gezwitschert das hier einige Leute am Samstg den Deisterkreisl fharen wollen. Würde mich da gerne anschließen und habe roudy_da_tree mal per PN nach dem Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit gefragt. Mal sehen was daraus wird. Fahrt ihr bei jedem Wetter oder sollte es trocken sein. Es sind ja immerhin 80 km und über 1500 HM. Bis Samstag vielleicht....


----------



## frasuka (18. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an!
> 
> Denkt ihr alle alle an den Deisterkreisel nächsten Samstag?
> Die Leute aus dem befreundeten Ausland sind auch herzlich willkommen!!
> ...



Hallo,
ich würde was drum geben, aber leider läßt mich meine Tochter nicht los!!!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
Wäre sehr gerne das nächste Mal mit dabei.
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, damit es mit dem Wetter klappt.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. September 2007)

hallo frank , kann dir ja den anhänger von meiner tochter leihen, dann kannst du mitkommen. genug rote blutkörperchen müsstest du ja nach eurem höhentraining in frankreich noch haben  dann bis zum nächsten mal       gruß sören


----------



## exto (18. September 2007)

Hi

ich meld mich hiermit mal sowohl für Samstag als auch (seehr schweren Herzens) für den 3.10. ab. Ich muss kurzfristig eine Klientin von ner Kollegin übernehmen und hab dadurch am 3. nachmittags nen unaufschiebbaren Termin


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin Samstag auch dabei! Wie lange muss man ungefähr vom Wennigser Bahnhof nach Bredenbeck rechnen? Ich denke mal so eine halbe Stunde? Ansonsten 9:00 Bredenbeck Deisterstraße am Sportplatz, richtig?
Ich freue mich  schon und putze mein Bike!  

Bis Samstag

Samy


----------



## frasuka (18. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo frank , kann dir ja den anhänger von meiner tochter leihen, dann kannst du mitkommen. genug rote blutkörperchen müsstest du ja nach eurem höhentraining in frankreich noch haben  dann bis zum nächsten mal       gruß sören



Hallo Sören,
dieses Wochenende ist große Tochter (9 Jahre) Vater Wochenende. Das kann ich nicht wieder gut machen, wenn ich Töchterchen in deinen Hänger drücke 
Aber vielen Dank und sucht schon mal nach einem neuen Termin ich würde so gerne am Samstag mitkommen, es juckt fürchterlich, auf dem Bike sitzt noch der Staub aus den Bergen und das Training war ziemlich gut.

Grüße Frank


----------



## schappi (19. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
komme gerade vom Doc wieder. nach der Tour am Wochenende war das Knie wieder geschwollen. Er hat wieder Flüssigkeit aus dem Schleimbeutel geholt und mir verboten am Samstag den Deisterkreisel zu fahren.
Ich muss leider Absagen.

@Hoerman und Downhillfaller, 
könnt ihr die Führung und organisation übernehmen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (19. September 2007)

Hallo Leuts,
hab mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet,
bin auch seit dem letztem Deisterkreisel nicht mehr Biken gewesen, da ich letzte Zeit einiges um die Ohren hatte.
Den Deisterkreisel am WE schaffe ich wohl nicht, werde aber evtl. trotzdem
Unterwegs sein. (training)
Mein Bruder fällt erstmal lange Zeit aus, da er in seinem Bike Urlaub in Saalbach bei einer Abfahrt mit nem Traktor zusammengeprallt ist.
Zum Glück nur das Handgelenk gebrochen (12 Wo Gips)
Der Helm (mit Kinnschutz) ist Matsch zum Glück hat er einige Protektoren getragen.
Bike ist auch Hinüber, Laufrad mit Bremsscheibe und die Gabel verbogen. 

O.K.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch irgendwo im am WE im Deister, wo macht Ihr Mittag?

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade mit Andi Löhr gesprochen wegen Fahrtechnikseminar am 3.10.

Es findet statt!!

Hier die liste der leute die sich angemeldet haben:
Loni
Schappi
Hoerman
Downhillfaller
Barbie SHG
Homer Simplon
roudy da Tree
Kalli76
firefighter76
Dinosaur

Es sind noch meldungen möglich!

Beginn am 3.10. 9:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Wennigsen Waldkater. Wer hat bitte unbedingt Flatpedals montieren. Wer nicht hat kann welche bekommen und muss Schuhe ohne Klickies mitbringen.
Andi reist schon am 2.10 nachmittags an und wir schauen uns dann ein paar Trails an um das richtige gelände für das Seminar auszuwählen (es wird auf unseren Lieblingstrails stattfinden) . Wer Lust hat mitzukommen halte sich den 2.10. ab 15:00 Uhr frei
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (19. September 2007)

So, bei mir steht der Deisterkreisel leider auf der Kippe  bin am Sonntag im Eifer des Gefechts gestürzt, war aber trotzdem toll  wg des Kreisels muss ich sehen, wie es sich entwickelt.
3.10. steht aber. (muss Nichtstürzen üben, wie es aussieht )

@all, die am 12.08.07 mit uns den Deister befahren haben: es gibt ein paar Fotos davon in meiner Galerie 

ich wünsche allen, die es brauchen können eine gute (und SCHNELLE!!!) Besserung und den anderen viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
nach den vielen Absagen  für den Deisterkreisel am Samstag würde es mich mal interessieren wer außer Hörman, Downhillfaller und mir denn noch dabei ist. 
Habe ein bischen den Überblick verloren.  
Das Wetter soll ja wieder gut werden.  

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> komme gerade vom Doc wieder. nach der Tour am Wochenende war das Knie wieder geschwollen. Er hat wieder Flüssigkeit aus dem Schleimbeutel geholt und mir verboten am Samstag den Deisterkreisel zu fahren.
> Ich muss leider Absagen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schappi und alle anderen !

Ein Deisterkreisel ohne Carsten (Schappi) ist doch kein Deisterkreisel mehr   
Bin dafür es auf einen anderen Termin zu verschieben, da ja die meisten keine Zeit haben. Und in einer richtig gr. Gruppe wäre es doch viel lustiger, oder ? 
Ausserdem bekomme ich sonst nicht genug Pausen durch abgerissene Schaltaugen und anderen Weh-Wehchen  
Ich und Barbie wären für eine Verlegung des Termins. 

Wenn alle anderen auf "unseren" Schappi (gute Besserung) auch nicht verzichten können und wollen dann bitte Info hier !!!

Es spricht natürlich nix dagegen Samstag ne lockere Runde mit dem "harten" Rest zu drehen. Das können wir ja dann noch besprechen, wann und wo und wie. Muss ja nicht um 9 Uhr sein   

Also was machen wir??? 

VG
downhillfaller


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. September 2007)

Also ich würde wie gesagt Samstag fahren. Samy


----------



## slaine (19. September 2007)

bin samstag wohl in WiBe und hätte nix gegen Terminverschiebung 
@schappi: gute Besserung!


----------



## schappi (20. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine Verschiebung, da ich natürlich auch mitfahren möchte.
Ich sehe folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. verschiebung geplant auf den 13.Oktober (später wird das wetter zu schlecht und vor allen Dingen die tage zu kurz.
2. Spontan eine Wintertour wenn mal richtig gutes Hochdruckwetter vorhergesagt wird
3. verschiebung des 2. Deisterkreisels in das Frühjahr 2008

Wie ist eure Meinung?

Am Fahrtechnikseminar nehme ich auf jeden Fall Teil!
Zu der Teilnehmerzahl:
entweder wir sind 9-10 (wie jetzt gemeldet)dann 1 Trainer oder wir schaffen die 12 dann kommt Andi mit 2. Trainer
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## harrypotter (20. September 2007)

Moin zusammen!

Ich würde nach wie vor wohl am Samstag mitkreiseln (als Bremer ist man ja um jeden HöMe dankbar ), aber so ganz alleine ist das natürlich nicht so spaßig . Also wenn's dann verschoben wird muss ich wohl weiter warten  Aber so ein verschneiter Deister im Winter hat ja bestimmt auch seinen Reiz! 

VG Arne


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem der Umzug geschafft ist hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit zum biken und würde gern am Samstag mitkommen. Da ich seit dem letzten Kreisel auch nicht mehr im Sattel war, wäre ich auch für ne kürzere Runde zu haben oder würde wieder bei Gelegenheit die große Runde abkürzen.
Daniel kommt diesmal wohl auch mit.

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (20. September 2007)

ich könnt wohl am Samstag auch (Schmerzen abwarten). muss aufhören, wenn es zu sehr schmerzt sagt Aaazt. Also dreh ich vielleicht irgendwann um/ab/durch 
Wat sacht ihr?
wir können ja auch ein anderes Gebiet erkunden, wenn es nicht der Deisterkreisel sein soll. 
ich kenne z.B. den kleinen Deister noch nicht und dann wären da noch Ith, Süntel etc. 
Langweilig sollte uns am Samstag nicht werden.....


----------



## Wasserträger (20. September 2007)

Alos ich bin am Samstag für alles zu haben haupsache los. Das Wetter soll ja ganz schön werden und von Hannover wäre auch noch ein Platz frei im Auto incl. Rad.

Ich werde morgen nochmla schauen was abgeht und bitte den evtl. Treffpunkt mit Anfahrtsbeschriebung posten oder per PN schicken. DANKE  und bis Samstag


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. September 2007)

Also ich habe den Kreisel fest eingeplant!
Wir kommen zu dritt!

Bis jetzt habe ich noch den Stand Samstag 09:00 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck (Glück-Auf-Straße) 

Oder hat sich schon etwas definitives geändert?????

Lucky-Luke-03


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. September 2007)

von mir aus können wir gern Samstag 9.00 festhalten. Den 13.10. können wir auch gern für die 3. Auflage in den Kalender schreiben.


----------



## schappi (20. September 2007)

Homer,
kommst du alleine oder mit Sohn zum Fahrtechnikseminar?

gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (20. September 2007)

So nun will ich ein letztes Mal meinen Senf zum Deisterkreisel abgeben .

Ich bin um 9:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Glück-auf-Str. und sollte ich noch nicht da sein habe ich mich verfahren und bin noch am suchen. Wir können ja dann kurz mal schnacken wie so die Stimmung ist und wei weit wir fahren wollen. Ich wäre aber schon für den Deisterkreisel bin aber für alles zu haben. Hauptsache die Reifen drehen sich . Vielleicht kann man ja mit jemanden Handynr über PN austauschen falls was da zwischen kommt oder ich die Straße/Parkplatz nicht finde. So dann hoffe ich mal das es am Samstag los geht und bis dahin....

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. September 2007)

so dann will ich auch mal 
ich quäle mich zwar grad noch mit dem magen-  und darmvirus rum, denke aber das ich das bis samstag im griff habe. 
da sich soviele , auch neue leute angesagt haben, wäre es denen gegenüber unfair, wenn wir den deisterkreisel jetzt einfach abblasen.  

wir fahren dann halt keinen deisterkreisel ( weil den hat schappi ins leben gerufen , und darf nur während seinem beisein gefahren werden  ), sondern
eine umrundung des deisters oder eine lange 60 - 80 km tour. 
wie auch immer man(n) es nennen wird , denke wir werden auf alle fälle unseren spaß haben. das wetter soll auch super werden. 
downhillfaller und barbie sind mit gps ausgestattet, sodaß wir uns im deister eigentlich nicht verfahren sollten. 
habe mir für den springer teil schon was schönes ausgedacht,
und für den nenndorfer teil werden sich unsere guides barbie und downhillfaller bestimmt auch was nettes einfallen lassen.

so denke das soll an statement für unsere "tour am samstag" reichen.

dann bis samstag um 09.00 uhr 

v.g.  hoerman

p.s. den 13/oktober sollten wir uns dann aber trotzdem für unseren II. deisterkreisel schon mal im voraus freihalten,  und wenn schappi das ding mit nem künstlichen kniegelenk fahren muß


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine Verschiebung, da ich natürlich auch mitfahren möchte.
> Ich sehe folgende Möglichkeiten:
> ...



1. sollten wir trotzallem den 13/10 uns freihalten, und wenn schappi wieder fit ist, kreiseln.

2. wintertour ist immer gut. sollten auch über den winter am sonntäglichen treffen festhalten, damit wir nicht gänzlich unsere schwer antrainierte form verlieren.

3. im frühjahr machen wir dann den III. kreisel.

zum fahrtechnikseminar :

wie wäre denn der folgender vorschlag : 
falls wir keine 12 leute zusammenbekommen für den 2. trainer erhöhen wir unseren einsatz um 10 euro und haben damit die summe für den 2. trainer zusammen. denke mir einfach, das wir in 2 gruppen mehr erlernen können, als wenn wir mit 10 leuten nur einen trainer haben. was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Loni (21. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> zum fahrtechnikseminar :
> 
> wie wäre denn der folgender vorschlag :
> falls wir keine 12 leute zusammenbekommen für den 2. trainer erhöhen wir unseren einsatz um 10 euro und haben damit die summe für den 2. trainer zusammen. denke mir einfach, das wir in 2 gruppen mehr erlernen können, als wenn wir mit 10 leuten nur einen trainer haben. was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so dann will ich auch mal
> ich quäle mich zwar grad noch mit dem magen-  und darmvirus rum, denke aber das ich das bis samstag im griff habe.
> da sich soviele , auch neue leute angesagt haben, wäre es denen gegenüber unfair, wenn wir den deisterkreisel jetzt einfach abblasen.
> 
> ...



Hallo "Samstagsfahrer"

wir werden dann morgen bei der großen Anzahl von Fahrern natürlich dabei sein. Wobei noch ähnlich wie bei hörmann  die Gesundheit etwas Probleme bereitet. 
Was ist mit Dir Sören: bist Du fit ? Nicht das Barbie morgen früh dann alleine mit der "Meute"  an den Start geht.

Viele Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo "Samstagsfahrer"
> 
> wir werden dann morgen bei der großen Anzahl von Fahrern natürlich dabei sein. Wobei noch ähnlich wie bei hörmann  die Gesundheit etwas Probleme bereitet.
> Was ist mit Dir Sören: bist Du fit ? Nicht das Barbie morgen früh dann alleine mit der "Meute"  an den Start geht.
> ...


 
hallo dirk, werde auf alle fälle am start sein, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob ich die ganze tour durchhalte. es ändert sich bei mir stündlich. gebe die hoffnung aber nicht auf, das das irgendwann mal ein ende hat. werde heute abend noch ne extra portion bananen und zwieback (würg ) einwerfen. falls das auch nix hilft, schluck ich halt mondamin fix-soßenbinder . (oh gott, das kann was werden *grins*) .


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo dirk, werde auf alle fälle am start sein, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob ich die ganze tour durchhalte. es ändert sich bei mir stündlich. gebe die hoffnung aber nicht auf, das das irgendwann mal ein ende hat. werde heute abend noch ne extra portion bananen und zwieback (würg ) einwerfen. falls das auch nix hilft, schluck ich halt mondamin fix-soßenbinder . (oh gott, das kann was werden *grins*) .



        
geht mir ähnlich. Der Kopf platzt förmlich in 1000 Teile...
Da hilft dann wohl nur verbotenes Doping. Nehmt euch also in 8, meine Schmerzgrenze wird extrem verschoben


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo dirk, werde auf alle fälle am start sein, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob ich die ganze tour durchhalte. es ändert sich bei mir stündlich. gebe die hoffnung aber nicht auf, das das irgendwann mal ein ende hat. werde heute abend noch ne extra portion bananen und zwieback (würg ) einwerfen. falls das auch nix hilft, schluck ich halt mondamin fix-soßenbinder . (oh gott, das kann was werden *grins*) .



Nachtrag :

meine private Krankenschwester empfiehlt in diesen Dingen : Loperamid. Davon 2 Tabletten einwerfen und alles wird gut:kotz:  Frei Verkäuflich. Frage aber deinen Arzt oder Apotker nach Nebenwirkungen. 
Kein Scheiß, hilft wirklich. Die Krankenschwester hat es voll drauf  

Downhilli


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich. Der Kopf platzt förmlich in 1000 Teile...
> Da hilft dann wohl nur verbotenes Doping. Nehmt euch also in 8, meine Schmerzgrenze wird extrem verschoben


 
bei mir hört's sich nach der schüssel an, die platzt *grins *


----------



## Loni (21. September 2007)

Ihr werdet mal alle schön gesund bis morgen und morgen gibts dann noch ne belebende Jungbrunnendusche. Was soll da noch schiefgehen?
ich froi mich (und hoffe auch, dass sich mein Bein bis dahin hinreichend regeneriert hat)


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. September 2007)

Hi Downhilli und Hörm*an*,
ihr beide seid doch ewige Tiefstapler .
Morgen seid ihr bestimmt wieder top fit und treibt mich alten Mann die Berge hoch 
Also dann bis morgen.
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (21. September 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Downhilli und Hörm*an*,
> ihr beide seid doch ewige Tiefstapler .
> Morgen seid ihr bestimmt wieder top fit und treibt mich alten Mann die Berge hoch
> Also dann bis morgen.
> Gruß Tom



Du hast recht: gegen uns siehts Du immer alt aus (äusserlich)   

so wer kommt denn jetzt alles morgen ?:

Loni
hoerman2201
barbie shg
Wasserträger
Homer_Simplon mit Daniel
Lucky-Luke-03
mit ??? und (Lucky-Luke-01??)
??? (Lucky-Luke-02??)
harrypotter
slaine???????????????????
SamyRSJ4

habe ich an alle gedacht? 

Sören, ich bring 2 Funkgeräte mit. Hilfste dann beim suchen ???    
Wer braucht noch event. eine Handnr. von mir, Barbie oder Sören???

Dann bis morgen früh  
Downhillfaller


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (21. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Du hast recht: gegen uns siehts Du immer alt aus (äusserlich)
> 
> so wer kommt denn jetzt alles morgen ?:
> 
> ...



Hallo Downhillfaller
Nette Idee Lucky-Luke-01 und 02
Aber leider schon wieder gestrichen!
Lucky-Luke-01 hat Fußball gespielt und ist nun out off order!!!!
Da 02 ein Kumpel von 01 ist und ich ihn nicht kenne, denke ich das er auch nicht dabei ist.
Ich bin aber dabei! 
Habe extra bis eben noch in der Garage geschraubt!
Bis denn


----------



## Heik (21. September 2007)

Hallo Deisterumrunder,

bisher habe ich hier nur gelegentlich mitgelesen und bin dabei auf Euren etwas anderen Deisterkreisel gestoßen - nun würde ich gerne morgen auch mitfahren und melde mich hiermit unverbindlich an.
Leider bin ich kein Frühaufsteher und schaffe es erst um ca. 9:10 (Anreise mit Bahn bis Wennigsen) - bitte nicht auf mich warten. Falls Ihr dann schon unterwegs seid, finde ich Euch möglicherweise im Wald...

Viele Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## Scott-y (21. September 2007)

Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren, denn mein Arbeitgeber hat mich gerufen und ich muß folgen.:kotz: :kotz: 
 Ich wollte aber Sonntag fahren, wenn sich noch ein paar Hinterbliebene finden, wäre es nicht schlecht.


----------



## slaine (22. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> so wer kommt denn jetzt alles morgen ?:
> 
> Loni
> hoerman2201
> ...



Hi bin morgen in Hahnenklee. Euch viel Spass und sitzenbleiben!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. September 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren, denn mein Arbeitgeber hat mich gerufen und ich muß folgen.:kotz: :kotz:
> Ich wollte aber Sonntag fahren, wenn sich noch ein paar Hinterbliebene finden, wäre es nicht schlecht.



Sonntag würde ich auch lieber fahren. Heute hab ich noch so viel zu tun, daß sich da nicht verschwinden kann. 
aus welcher Richtung kommst du?


----------



## Scott-y (22. September 2007)

Das kommt drauf an womit ich anreise. Von Hagenburg über Bad Nenndorf , Mooshütte...... Wenn ich mich zum biken mit @Matzinski und @ taxifolia verabredet habe, bin ich mit der Bahn nach Egestorf gefahren, weil´s immer so früh ( 10 Uhr) war. Ich bin da flexibel.


----------



## matzinski (22. September 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an womit ich anreise. Von Hagenburg über Bad Nenndorf , Mooshütte...... Wenn ich mich zum biken mit @Matzinski und @ taxifolia verabredet habe, bin ich mit der Bahn nach Egestorf gefahren, weil´s immer so früh ( 10 Uhr) war. Ich bin da flexibel.


Hallo Scott-y, bei mir wird das diesen Sonntag nix mit biken  - mein Sohn hat Geburtstag. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. 

grüsse matzinski


----------



## Scott-y (22. September 2007)

@ Matzinski  - Ich hab´s schon gelesen, mal sehen ob sich @taxifolia noch meldet. Ich konnte in der Woche nicht fahren, da total erkältet war. Jetzt bin auf Entzug und muß auf´s Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. September 2007)

Hallo Leute
wie war der heutige Deisterkreisel bei dem Traumwetter?
welche Route seid ihr gefahren?
Ich will Bilder sehen!

Ich könnte mich sonstwohin beissen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wie war der heutige Deisterkreisel bei dem Traumwetter?
> welche Route seid ihr gefahren?
> Ich will Bilder sehen!
> ...



Hallo Schappi,
war ne supergeile Tour bei bestem Wetter.    
Leider hat Hörman noch auf den letzten Drücker (da total krank) absagen müssen. Deshalb haben wir den Springer Teil weggelassen. 
Gute Besserung Sören.  
Wir sind wir ungefähr so wie letztens gefahren, haben aber noch ne Schleife mit dem Fernsehturmtrail eingebaut.
Am Ende musste wir noch etwas abkürzen, da Dirk, der die Tour schon angeschlagen begonnen hat, keine Kraft mehr hatte. (Da half auch Lonis Jungbrunnenkarma nicht mehr )
Waren aber am Ende doch noch 1300 HM und 65 KM.
War ne super Stimmung in der Truppe ( waren 9 Leute) 
und die Racer habe auch Rücksicht auf die älteren Herren  in der Truppe genommen.
Mittagspause wieder im Forsthaus Blumenhagen.  
2 Stürze ohne Folgen hatte wir auch, aber das gehört ja zu ner guten Tour dazu.
So, jetzt noch das Bike entschlammen und dann unter die wohl verdiente Dusche.
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wie war der heutige Deisterkreisel bei dem Traumwetter?
> welche Route seid ihr gefahren?
> Ich will Bilder sehen!
> ...



geht mir genauso. sitz hier zuhause rum und :kotz:.
hab den halben tag auf´m stillen örtchen verbracht. 
was meinst du schappi , wie´s mir geht? ich wär auch liebend gern dabei gewesen. hatte mir was feines für den springer teil ausgedacht. 
hoffe die dabeigewesenen hatten ihren spaß


----------



## schappi (22. September 2007)

Hallo Tom
das hört sichja gut an!
Schade, schade schade,
Ich hätte so gerne Loni kennen gelernt.
Dann muss ich noch bis 3. Oktober warten.
Drückt die Daumen das wir auch so gutes Wetter haben.
Habe bei Andi wg 2 Trainer nachgefragt hoffe auf Antwort am Montag.

Gruß
Schappi
(wenn du über 50 bist und dir tut nach dem Biken nichts weh bist du tot)


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom
> das hört sichja gut an!
> Schade, schade schade,
> Ich hätte so gerne Loni kennen gelernt.
> ...



Hi Schappi,
vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Meldungen von den heutigen Tourteilnehmern.
Wir haben bei einem Teilstück ein Spielchen gemacht, mit dem Einsatz, wer den Fuß absetzt muss am Seminar teilnehmen.
(Ich glaube jeder hat den Fuß mindestens einmal abgesetzt )
Aber Spaß beiseite, falls wir nicht genug Leute zusammenkriegen, bin ich für Sörens Idee, den Preis etwas zu erhöhen um den 2. Trainer zu finanzieren.
Gruß Tom
(wenn du als erster den Anstieg beginnst und als letzter oben ankommst, dann ist die Lage immernoch nicht hoffnungslos, aber schon ein bischen deprimierend) 

@Sören: wie ist die Lage?? Die meisten der heutigen Truppe wollen sich am 13.10. von Dir durch den Springer Teil leiten lassen.
Also sieh zu, dass Du wieder fit wirst. 
Falls Schappi dann auch wieder dabei ist, wird's vielleicht ja auch ein "Deisterkreisel".


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Gruß
> Schappi
> (wenn du über 50 bist und dir tut nach dem Biken nichts weh bist du tot)



ich bin 42 und heute bin ich das 1.mal gestorben  
Ich quäle mich ja auch gerne  aber heute haben sie mich geqäult   
Waren recht schnelle 65km heute.
Ich brauch jetzt das Sofa und die Krankenschwester    

Trotzdem hat es auch ne Menge Spaß gemacht. 
Alllen angeschlagenen wünsch ich eine schnelle Besserung  

Ciao
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2007)

Moin Jungs (und Loni!),
eigentlich hat Barbie SHG schon alles gesagt. Es war einfach klasse! 
Ich gebe zu: Ich hab den Fuß abgesetzt... Am Seminar kann ich aber nicht teilnehmen  Aber am 13.10. bestimmt. 
Wie heißt der Trail, an dessen Ende alle dieses    -Gesicht gemacht haben? Der mit diesem Super-Flow, auf dem man nur so hinunterschwebte?

Bis zum nächsten mal und an Dirk gute Besserung!

Johann


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. September 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs (und Loni!),
> eigentlich hat Barbie SHG schon alles gesagt. Es war einfach klasse!
> Ich gebe zu: Ich hab den Fuß abgesetzt... Am Seminar kann ich aber nicht teilnehmen  Aber am 13.10. bestimmt.
> Wie heißt der Trail, an dessen Ende alle dieses    -Gesicht gemacht haben? Der mit diesem Super-Flow, auf dem man nur so hinunterschwebte?
> ...



Hi Johann,
falls Du den sehr flowigen Trail meinst, an dessen Ende die Bachdurchfahrt war, den nennen wir Bikeparktrail. 
Ansonsten musst Du etwas näher beschreiben. 
Gruß Tom
@ An die 3 Bremer Stadtmusikanten: Ihr hattet recht, Werder hat heute vorgelegt, die Roten werden aber, mit einem Sieg morgen, wieder an eurer Truppe vorbeiziehen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. September 2007)

Hallo Scotty
wir würden dich gern morgen um 10.00 am Kirchdorfer Bahnhof einfangen. Kommt Taxi auch mit? Wenn ja, lieber vom Bhf Egestorf starten?


----------



## Scott-y (22. September 2007)

Ich rufe @taxifolia noch an. Die Bahn mit der ich komme ist z.B. 9.56 in Egestorf. Mir ist es gleich ich muß nur wissen wo es dir besser passt. Taxifolia wohnt in Barsinghausen, da ist es auch nur ein Katzensrung. Ich komme auf jeden Fall egal welches Wetter. 
Falls du dich nicht bis morgen nicht meldest sage ich einfach: 10 Uhr Kirchdorf.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. September 2007)

dann lass uns mal kirchdorf als start festmachen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich will Bilder sehen!
> 
> Ich könnte mich sonstwohin beissen.
> ...



@Carsten: für Bilder war heute keine Zeit   
In der Zwischenzeit ist die Meute an dir vorbei gerauscht und uneinholbar am Horizont verschwunden bis du den Auslöser der Kamera gefunden hast  

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2007)

@Barbie SHG: Ja der wirds wohl gewesen sein, danke! Ist ja im Grunde auch nicht so wichtig.

Gruß,
Johann


----------



## Wasserträger (23. September 2007)

An Alle von der Deisetrumrundung am 22.09.

Es war eine super Runde mit tollen Leuten und wenn es am 13.10 nochmal statt findet bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Die Sterckeführung ist ein Traum und nochmals vielen Dank an die GPS-Führung.

@Dirk: mit dem Kauf des GPS-Gerätes werde ich noch warten bis der Garmin 705 auf dem Markt ist. Ich habe da heute schonmal im Netz gestöbert und was ich da gefunden habe hört sich nicht schlecht an.

Den kranken Bikern wünsche ich noch eine gute Besserung und nachmal was für die Werbung 30.09. CTF in Hardenberg nicht vergessen. Info´s unter www.mbc-hannover.de

Bis zum 13.10. vielleicht......


----------



## harrypotter (23. September 2007)

Moin moin Deisterkreiselersatzteilnehmer,

oooooooohhhhhhh, das war sooooooo thupaaa!    *mildes-lächeln-im-gesicht-haben* wir sind leider erst nach dem Duschen zum Beitragschreiben gekommen , aber noch mal vielen Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank!!! Wir kommen sobald wie möglich wieder, vielleicht klappt's ja auch am 13! Und gute Besserung an alle kränkelnden Biker. 

Uuuuuuuund übrigens: 


Barbie SHG schrieb:


> @ An die 3 Bremer Stadtmusikanten: Ihr hattet recht, Werder hat heute vorgelegt, die Roten werden aber, mit einem Sieg morgen, wieder an eurer Truppe vorbeiziehen.


Soll ja wohl eine sehr souveräne Leistung gewesen sein (etwa auf dem Niveau Deisterkreiselersatztour), aber das überrascht Euch ja wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich...  
Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß heute bei der Sportschau und seid nicht zu enttäuscht, wenn's dann nicht ganz so klappt 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen, Loni und Harry


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. September 2007)

Wir (Scott-y, Daniel und ich9 haben heute ne schöne Tour über Annaturm- Köllnischfeld zum Steinbruch in Springe gemacht. Der Rückweg über Deisterpforte -Ziegenbuche war, glaub ich, Bestandteil der letzten Deisterkreiseltour, nur andersrum. Jedenfalls waren da auch ein paar schöne Steigungen mit 20% drin und nach gut 45 km und 900 Hm bin ich froh wieder zuhause zu sein. Mal sehn ob ich zum nächsten Kreisel wieder die gebotene Fitness antrainieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Carsten: für Bilder war heute keine Zeit
> In der Zwischenzeit ist die Meute an dir vorbei gerauscht und uneinholbar am Horizont verschwunden bis du den Auslöser der Kamera gefunden hast
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk



Schade, Schade, Schade!
habt ihr Lust am nächsten Wochenende an der CTf 60 km Runde in Harenberg/Deister Teilzunehme?
Mein Doc kann mir mit der Spritz so viel er will im Knie rumbohren, aber das Biken an so einem schönen Wochenende lasse ich mir nicht noch einmal verbieten!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (23. September 2007)

nun nochmal persönlich (wobei der post von Harry und mir vorhin natürlich genauso gilt):
ich fand den Deisterkreiselersatz total klasse, hat Megaspaß gemacht Junx! und der Trail entlang der A2, etwas "hinter" (im Zeitablauf gesehen) der Mooshütte war sowas von Saaaaaahne!!!!!!!  *schwärm*  der geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 
Insgesamt eine super Tour und mein Bein hat auch nicht so viel gemuckt wie ich dachte und wird dank so viel Endorphinen, die da ausgeschüttet wurden, jetzt ganz schnell heilen  JUHU! 

Jungbrunnenkarmatank ist auch wieder voll.
Die nächste Tour kann gar nicht schnell genug kommen 
allerdinx: bin diese Woche in Libyen, werd aber zum Ende der Woche wieder da sein. 



schappi schrieb:


> Schade, Schade, Schade!
> habt ihr Lust am nächsten Wochenende an der CTf 60 km Runde in Harenberg/Deister Teilzunehme?
> Mein Doc kann mir mit der Spritz so viel er will im Knie rumbohren, aber das Biken an so einem schönen Wochenende lasse ich mir nicht noch einmal verbieten!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Die Junx aus der Heimat und ich wollten auch CTF fahren. wohl die 90er Runde, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. wird bestimmt spaßig, also ab aufs bike!!!

alsö: büs bäld!!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Schade, Schade, Schade!
> habt ihr Lust am nächsten Wochenende an der CTf 60 km Runde in Harenberg/Deister Teilzunehme?
> Mein Doc kann mir mit der Spritz so viel er will im Knie rumbohren, aber das Biken an so einem schönen Wochenende lasse ich mir nicht noch einmal verbieten!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Schappi, woher weist du denn heute schon das nächstes Wochenend wieder so schönes Wetter ist???  
Wie ist denn dann das Wetter am 3.10.07 ??? Hast du es schon bestellt ???

Ich weiß nicht, schon wieder 60km durch den Deister und dann bestimmt nur Forstautobahn  glaube eher nicht.

vg
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> , aber das Biken an so einem schönen Wochenende lasse ich mir nicht noch einmal verbieten!



so ähnlich hab ich heute auch gedacht, und ne kleine tour gemacht. 
mal gut , daß ich gestern abgesagt hab, ich hatte null kraft in den beinen . das ging garnicht heute. 
meine ganze power ist quasi durch´n ar... gegangen  .

nächste woche kann ich erst am sonntag biken , da ich samstag handball spielen muß. 

hoffe, das wir bis dahin alle wieder fit sind 

charmanten arbeitstag morgen 

gruß hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Schade, Schade, Schade!
> habt ihr Lust am nächsten Wochenende an der CTf 60 km Runde in Harenberg/Deister Teilzunehme?
> Mein Doc kann mir mit der Spritz so viel er will im Knie rumbohren, aber das Biken an so einem schönen Wochenende lasse ich mir nicht noch einmal verbieten!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Kreiseler,

ich lesen Ihr hattet Spaß.

30.09.07 könnte mir auch passen, da ich heute den "Wadenkneifer" in Engter bei Osnabrück sausen lassen mußte. Der 40. gestern dauerte dann doch etwas länger als geplant. Dafür bin ich heute auf dem Nach-Hause-Weg aus OS schon in Lauenau ausgestiegen und den Rest mit dem Rad gefahren.
So hatte ich wenigstens etwas Bewegung. (31 km - 600 hm - 90 Minuten)

Gute Genesung an alle Lädierten.
Bis spätestens Sonntag


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> meine ganze power ist quasi durch´n ar... gegangen  .
> 
> gruß hoerman




So ??


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. September 2007)

...   jajaja, dich erwischt es auch mal, und dann lach ich 

30/09 hört sich nicht schlecht an, könnte man(n) ins auge fassen. 
bis dahin müsste die power auch wieder da sein


----------



## schappi (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade die e-mail von Andi Löhr gelesen.
Er hat leider keinen 2. Trainer für den 3.10.
Wir müsse daher bei 10 Teilnehmern bleiben.
Er sieht aber in der teilnehmerzahl kein Probelm.
In meinem 1. Fahrtechnikseminar bei ihm waren wir auch 10 Leute und es war kein Problem.
Bis zum 3.10. 9:00 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater dann.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dinosaur (24. September 2007)

Hallo Schappi,
nun hatte ich gerade das okay von meinem Sohn, dass er zum Fahrtechniktraining mitkommen wollte. Muß ich ihn jetzt wieder ausladen? 
Um Nachfragen vorzubeugen: nein , er fährt nicht mit Stützrädern, sondern ein Specialized Enduro und zählt 21 Lenze 
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. September 2007)

Nein musst du nicht unbedingt, wenn noch einer in letzter Minute verhindert ist kann er den Platz einnehmen.

An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fragean alle :
Hier die Liste der Leute die sich angemeldet haben:
Loni
Schappi
Hoerman
Downhillfaller
Barbie SHG
Homer Simplon
roudy da Tree
Kalli76
firefighter76
Dinosaur

Nehmt ihr definitiv am Seminar teil?Bitte um Zusage
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein musst du nicht unbedingt, wenn noch einer in letzter Minute verhindert ist kann er den Platz einnehmen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fragean alle :
> Hier die Liste der Leute die sich angemeldet haben:
> ...


 
hallo schappi- von mir eine definitive ZUSAGE !!!


----------



## Loni (24. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fragean alle :
> Hier die Liste der Leute die sich angemeldet haben:
> Loni
> Schappi
> ...



ja. (ich hab ja auch den Fuß abgesetzt...)

werden es nun 50 oder 60 EUR?

*kennt jemand einen arbeitslosen Linux Systemadministrator?*


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein musst du nicht unbedingt, wenn noch einer in letzter Minute verhindert ist kann er den Platz einnehmen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fragean alle :
> Hier die Liste der Leute die sich angemeldet haben:
> ...



Hi Schappi,
da ich am Samstag auch den Fuß abgesetzt habe ist dieses Seminar für mich zwingend notwendig. 
Also ich bin am 03.10. dabei. 
Für Sonntag muss ich leider absagen  (bin mal wieder von der Familie eingespannt )
Werde vermutlich Samstag ne Runde mit Downhillfaller drehen. (um etwas Abwechslung zu bekommen gehts evtl. ins Wesergebirge oder die Bückeberge)
Falls wer mitkommen will, bitte melden.
(Aber erst mal sehen, ob das Wetter für uns "Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker " auch passt)
Gruß an alle
Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. September 2007)

ich bin auch dabei, Daniel leider nicht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein musst du nicht unbedingt, wenn noch einer in letzter Minute verhindert ist kann er den Platz einnehmen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fragean alle :
> Hier die Liste der Leute die sich angemeldet haben:
> ...



Ja ich will !
[ is´mir schonmal rausgerutscht, ich hoffe das hier nimmt ein besseres Ende ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalli76 (24. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein musst du nicht unbedingt, wenn noch einer in letzter Minute verhindert ist kann er den Platz einnehmen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fragean alle :
> Hier die Liste der Leute die sich angemeldet haben:
> ...



Dann bestätige ich meine Anmeldung hiermit auch noch mal um auf Nr. sicher zu gehen!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hab jetzt nächste woche urlaub, bin also am 02/10 auch schon mit von der partie.


----------



## schappi (25. September 2007)

hallo Sören,
ich melde mich dann noch wann  wir uns treffen. Als Treffpunkt würde ich Laube vorschlagen

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2007)

hallo schappi, laube ist i.o. fährst du jetzt eigentlich am sonntag den ctf ?


----------



## f&f (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

hab da mal eine technische Frage:
Als ich vor 2 Wochen mit einigen von euch im Deister war ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit einem Cube bin. Gibts im Raum Hannover einen vertrauenswürdigen Cube-Händler? 
Ich bräuchte dringend einen neuen Steuersatz, weil mein alter zerbröselt ist.  

Als ich einem an sich kompetent wirkender Händler die ausgebauten Schalen gezeigt habe, hat er behauptet, dass das ein Cube-spezifisches Teil ist. So ganz kann ich das nicht glauben, ich dachte bisher immer, "semi-integriert" beschreibt das Ding hinreichend genau. Wo bekommt man denn sowas in Hannover? Drei Händler haben mich schon wieder weggeschickt und für Bestellungen ist die Zeit zu knapp, da ich am Sonntag an dem CTF teilnehmen möchte  .

Schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. September 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab da mal eine technische Frage:
> Als ich vor 2 Wochen mit einigen von euch im Deister war ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit einem Cube bin. Gibts im Raum Hannover einen vertrauenswürdigen Cube-Händler?
> ...



Hallo
Beschreibe das Teil mal etwas genauer oder besser, stelle mal ein Foto ein.
Fahre morgen nach Hameln zum Fun Corner. Der hat auch CUBE.
Rainer ist top und kann sicher weiter helfen.
Fahre schon gegen 09:00 Uhr los. Also schnell antworten.
Gruss


----------



## f&f (25. September 2007)

Hallo Lucky-Luke-03,

Foto geht im Moment leider nicht.
Der Steuersatz stammt aus einem Ltd1-Rahmen, BJ 2002.
Ich hab die beiden Lagerschalen gerade in der Hand: obere und untere sehen für mich identisch aus. Aussendurchmesser 50mm, Innendurchmesser 33mm, Bauhöhe 8mm (mit Geodreieck gemessen).

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Mühe,  
Kristian

... und der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs ist ca 48mm (oben)


----------



## schappi (26. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi, laube ist i.o. fährst du jetzt eigentlich am sonntag den ctf ?



Hallo Hoerman,
das hängt vom Knie ab. Z.Zt. sieht es gut aus.
Würdest du mitkommen? Alleine habe ich keine Lust, und nach der pausiererei in den letzten Wochen werde ich bestimmt nicht der Schnellste sein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman,
> das hängt vom Knie ab. Z.Zt. sieht es gut aus.
> Würdest du mitkommen? Alleine habe ich keine Lust, und nach der pausiererei in den letzten Wochen werde ich bestimmt nicht der Schnellste sein.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Hi,
wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich bei der CTF dabei 
Streckenlänge und Tempo nach Tagesform.
Obwohl es kribbelt, mal wieder mit Starrgabel und Racing Ralph zu fahren


----------



## matzinski (26. September 2007)

f&f schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab da mal eine technische Frage:
> Als ich vor 2 Wochen mit einigen von euch im Deister war ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit einem Cube bin. Gibts im Raum Hannover einen vertrauenswürdigen Cube-Händler?
> ...


Hallo Kristian, ATB-Sport in Hannover, Marienstr. ist als offizieller CUBE-Händler bei www.cube-bikes.de gelistet. Leo, der Herr des Hauses, kann dir sicher helfen. Ich habe auch ein CUBE - soweit ich weiß kommt da ein ganz normaler semi-integrierter Steuersatz rein. So'n Ding sollte Leo auf Lager haben.

bis denne Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman,
> das hängt vom Knie ab. Z.Zt. sieht es gut aus.
> Würdest du mitkommen? Alleine habe ich keine Lust, und nach der pausiererei in den letzten Wochen werde ich bestimmt nicht der Schnellste sein.
> Gruß
> Schappi



nabend schappi, will den ctf auf alle fälle fahren. wie roudy schon schrieb, je nach befinden die 90 km oder die 60 km . favorisiere aber auch die 90 .

gruß hoerman


----------



## schappi (26. September 2007)

Hallo Sören,
wenn werde ich aufgrund meines Trainingsrückstands der letzten Monate nur die 60 km Runde fahren.
wir könne ja am samstag noch einmal telefonieren
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> wenn werde ich aufgrund meines Trainingsrückstands der letzten Monate nur die 60 km Runde fahren.
> wir könne ja am samstag noch einmal telefonieren
> Gruß
> Carsten



machen wir


----------



## atrailsnail (26. September 2007)

Freut mich zu lesen, dass einige von euch auch an der CTF teilnehmen. Dann seh ich euch mal wieder!
Hat jemand schon mal was vom 4. Schaumburger MTB-Tag am 14.10. gehört?
Ich habe davon einen Flyer in Hameln (!!!) in die Hand bekommen.
Soll im Bückeberg stattfinden, aber da kenne ich nur Forstautobahn.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. September 2007)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Freut mich zu lesen, dass einige von euch auch an der CTF teilnehmen. Dann seh ich euch mal wieder!
> Hat jemand schon mal was vom 4. Schaumburger MTB-Tag am 14.10. gehört?
> Ich habe davon einen Flyer in Hameln (!!!) in die Hand bekommen.
> Soll im Bückeberg stattfinden, aber da kenne ich nur Forstautobahn.



Hey

Ist mein Heimatrevier.
Es gibt auch ein paar nette Trails, aber die werden beim MTB-Tag nicht gefahren.
Es ist wie ein CTF.
Also ausgeschilderte Strecke aber nur auf Forstautobahnen.
Start zwischen 10:00 bis 12:00 Uhr 
Strecken zwischen 30 und 80 Km, also von 600 bis 1200 Hm.
In den letzten Jahren waren so etwa 100 Teilnehmer dabei.
Gruss Lucky-Luke-03


----------



## matzinski (27. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheiten werde ich dieses W. am Samstag statt So die Trails unter die Räder nehmen. Also Samstag morgen den Hannover-Klassiker: Benther, Gehrdener, Deister und nach ein paar Trailbefahrungen dann wieder zurück. Wer ist dabei? Treffen (wie immer  ) Benther 9:00, Bahnhof Egestorf 10:00. Das Wetter wird hoffentlich besser als angekündigt.  

gruss matze


----------



## Stef2701 (27. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine spezielle Frage: Wo liegt auf´m Deister der Grabweg? 
Ich komme aus Hamburg und möchte baldmöglichst eine Freeride/Downhill Tour auf´m Deister starten. Hab schon viel von dieser Strecke gehört, aber habe keine Ahnung wo die liegen soll. Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Lieben Gruß aus HH
Stef


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

Nein!

Beschreibungen über die Lage von FR Strecken und Trails werden nicht im Forum veröffentlicht, sonst würden u:U am nächsten Tag die Förster spalier stehen oder Bäume quer liegen, ausserdem wollen wir auch keinen "Massentourismus" Die einzige Möglichkeit die Trails kennen zu lernen ist mit einem Ortskundigen mitzufahren. Entweder hier über das Forum verabreden oder du bist Sonntags am Annaturm, das ist ein Ausflugslokal am höchsten Punkt des Deisters. Da wirst du die Eingeweihten an den Details erkennen. Wenn du freundlich fragst wird dich jeder mitnehmen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (27. September 2007)

Stef2701 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine spezielle Frage: Wo liegt auf´m Deister der Grabweg?
> Ich komme aus Hamburg und möchte baldmöglichst eine Freeride/Downhill Tour auf´m Deister starten. Hab schon viel von dieser Strecke gehört, aber habe keine Ahnung wo die liegen soll. Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
> ...


 Der Grabweg ist mit dem Lift nicht zu erreichen  Nein, im Ernst: Am besten du läßt dir den Grabweg von den Locals zeigen - dazu mußt du dich einfach mal zu den Treffpunkten einfinden, die hier im Thread immer wieder verabredet werden und dann mitbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

@Matze,
bein tippen bist du langsamer als ich!
@stef2701
wir nehmen dich gerne an einem Sonntag mit, dann hätten wir ausser Loni mit ihrem Jungbrunnenkarma noch ein 2. Frau dabei bei uns gehts immer sehr lustig zu. Wir verabreden uns meistens Sonntags gegen 11:00 Uhr
wenn du mitkommen willst dann poste das hier dann schicke ich dir per PN eine Beschreibung wie du zum Treffpunkt kommst.
Für Frauen gibt es den "Ladies Only" wobei Frau sich vom Namen nicht irreführen lassen sollte der ist technisch schwieriger als der "Grabweg"
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Stef2701 (27. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein!



...und da sagt man uns im hohen Norden Unfreundlichkeit nach, tztztz  
Freundlichkeit ist my ability, also kein Problem.

Naja, versteh Euch schon, dass ihr die Strecken hegt und pflegt damit ihr noch lange etwas davon habt und euch keinen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht wird. Also, man sieht sich...


----------



## taxifolia (27. September 2007)

@ matze und schappi 

....********, abgeblitzt  

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2007)

Stef2701 schrieb:


> ...und da sagt man uns im hohen Norden Unfreundlichkeit nach, tztztz
> Freundlichkeit ist my ability, also kein Problem.
> 
> Naja, versteh Euch schon, dass ihr die Strecken hegt und pflegt damit ihr noch lange etwas davon habt und euch keinen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht wird. Also, man sieht sich...


 
Hey Hamurger Deern,

warum verstehst du Schappis "Nein" in Verbindung mit der Einladung mit uns zu fahren als Unfreundlichkeit ?

Unfreundlich wäre folgende Beschreibung gewesen:"Fahr bis nach xxx dann rechts bis zu xxx-Parkplatz dann bergauf bis xxx. Da isser dann - viel Spaß"

Die Trails sind nicht geheim, nur werden Sie inzwischen derart gut frequentiert, das sowohl der Trail als auch der Wald darunter leiden.
an manchen Tagen stehen (wir) Anfänger (oft auch mit falschen Material)den Cracks so richtig im Weg herum und behindern die, die da noch mit richtig Flow runterkommen. Das würde sicher noch störender wenn alle, die Stollenreifen dran haben auch mal allein gucken wollen.
Zudem ist das Forum und speziell dieser Thread eine geile Plattform um neue Leute kenne zu lernen und nicht immer allein durch den Wald zu trampeln.

Also...
herzlich willkommen im Deister
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## taxifolia (27. September 2007)

Was ist dass denn  ? Wurde S c h e i ß e  doch automatisch "gesternt" - sind wir in Ami- Land ? ( Abmahung durch den Forenbetreiber folgt wohl auf meinen "Trick" mit dem Zwischenraum  )

taxi


----------



## Stef2701 (27. September 2007)

@raudy_da_tree

Mit "unfreundlich" war das kurze und prägnante "Nein!" gemeint. Habe die Nachricht verfasst, bevor ich die Einladung zu einem Sonntagsausflug gelesen habe, war wohl zu langsam...
Außerdem wollte ich nicht nur gucken, sondern biken, soll heißen: ich stehe nicht im Weg rum. Desweiteren habe ich lediglich um einen Anhaltspunkt gebeten, denn wenn man den Deister nicht zu seinem "Revier" zählt, ist er doch ganz schön groß. 
Das mir hier keiner eine genaue Wegbeschreibung gibt ist mir schon klar!

Gruß Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (27. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @Matze,
> bein tippen bist du langsamer als ich!


 ich mache aber weniger Schreibfehler


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

Stef2701 schrieb:


> @raudy_da_tree
> 
> Mit "unfreundlich" war das kurze und prägnante "Nein!" gemeint. Habe die Nachricht verfasst, bevor ich die Einladung zu einem Sonntagsausflug gelesen habe, war wohl zu langsam...
> Außerdem wollte ich nicht nur gucken, sondern biken, soll heißen: ich stehe nicht im Weg rum. Desweiteren habe ich lediglich um einen Anhaltspunkt gebeten, denn wenn man den Deister nicht zu seinem "Revier" zählt, ist er doch ganz schön groß.
> ...



hallo Stef
ich bin halt ein Freund klarer Worte (im Deister da wohnen die Beister).
Du bist uns als Mitfahrerin stets willkommen!
das Nein! hat sich ausschließlich auf das Posten von Trails im Forum bezogen.
Diesen Sommer haben ausserdem einige Trails durch zu starke frequentierung sehr gelitten und man weiß ausserdem nicht wer sich hier im Forum alles so rumdrückt und da deine Anmeldung ganz frisch ist war ich etwas misstrauisch.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich mache aber weniger Schreibfehler



Ich hatte das ehr auf deine Uphill Qualitäten bezogen (die besser sind als meine).
Ausserdem wer Sonntags morgens schon vor 9:00 Uhr auf dem Bike sitzt muss unter seniler Bettflucht leiden 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (27. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ehr auf deine Uphill Qualitäten bezogen (die besser sind als meine).
> Ausserdem wer Sonntags morgens schon vor 9:00 Uhr auf dem Bike sitzt muss unter seniler Bettflucht leiden
> Gruß
> Schappi


 vorsicht, von wegen senil - ich glaube wir sind beide nicht mehr die allerjüngsten  vor 9:00 solltest du auch mal probieren. Dann hast den Wald für dich allein und mußt dich nicht über "ImWegsteher" und andere Spaßbremsen ärgern.


----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> [....]
> Ausserdem wer Sonntags morgens schon vor 9:00 Uhr auf dem Bike sitzt muss unter seniler Bettflucht leiden
> Gruß
> Schappi


Moooommmennt mal. Gleich noch'n Fettnäpfchen. Hast Glück das man auf Fußkranke Rücksicht nimmt.

Gruß aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> vorsicht, von wegen senil - ich glaube wir sind beide nicht mehr die allerjüngsten  vor 9:00 solltest du auch mal probieren. .



Jau, habe die 50 schon überschritten und weiß daher wovon ich rede.
 Sonntags vor 9:00 Uhr probiere ich allerdings Dinge über die ich hier im Forum nicht reden will 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Moooommmennt mal. Gleich noch'n Fettnäpfchen. Hast Glück das man auf Fußkranke Rücksicht nimmt.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> ralf



Naja,
als Bewohner des befreundeten Auslands muss man ja an seniler Bettflucht leiden um rechtzeitig im Deister zu sein um mit uns zu biken 
gruß
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2007)

Die Seite ist voll! Das hast Du nun davon.


----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

Ralf,
Du hast die 2000!!!
Das kostet dich das nächste Mal eine Runde Weizen am Annaturm!!

ich habe jede menge Zeugen.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2007)

ja gern, kein Problem. Dann mußt Du Dich aber morgens mal beeilen bei dem, was Du so vor 9:00 probierst. Wenn das geht....?

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. September 2007)

Irgendwann müsst selbst Ihr mal Mittagspause machen und da treff ich euch dann.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2007)

Kriegen wir hin. Man sieht sich.

Ick melde mir wenn ick ma wieder am Deister Station mache, hoffentlich ist dann Dein Knie besser. 

Man sieht sich auf'm Trail. 
ralf


----------



## firefighter76 (27. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein musst du nicht unbedingt, wenn noch einer in letzter Minute verhindert ist kann er den Platz einnehmen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle noch einmal die Fragean alle :
> Hier die Liste der Leute die sich angemeldet haben:
> ...



Hallo Schappi bin heute morgen aus der Karibik zurück gekommen. Bin wie angekündigt am 3.10. dabei!!!!
gruß Florian


----------



## maxihb (27. September 2007)

Moin Moin,

sagt mal, wie sieht es denn mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit bei euch im Deister moméntan aus... Mir stellt sich für Sonntag (da is bei euch so ne komische CTF) die große Reifenwahlfrage!!!

Grüße und Danke schon mal vorab

Maxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> sagt mal, wie sieht es denn mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit bei euch im Deister moméntan aus... Mir stellt sich für Sonntag (da is bei euch so ne komische CTF) die große Reifenwahlfrage!!!
> 
> ...



Zur Zeit schifft es hier wie nix gutes.
Am Sonntag wird es trocken sein. Der Großteil der Wege ist sicher bestens präpariert, da hier ganzjährig die Forst-Trucks durch den Wald fahren müssen. Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Trails dabei sein werden.

Nimm einfach den, den du sonst bei feuchten rennen fährst. Selbst RR in 2,1" sollte locker gehen. Die ersten und letzten10-15 km scheinen sowieso eher flach zu verlaufen (ich befürchte Rad- + Feldweg) um erstmal zum Deister zu kommen. Da ginge auch Schwalbe Marathon etc.
Zur Not Tempo raus - ist ja ohne Zeitnahme 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Loni (28. September 2007)

Hallo Niedersachsen!
bin sogut wie wieder im Lande und freu mich schon auf die CTF  JUHU! 
hab auch mit der Sonne in Libyen vereinbart, dass sie am Sonntag mal zu uns in den hohen Norden schaut 
 Loni


----------



## schappi (28. September 2007)

Dienstag der 2.10.

Andi unser Trainer für das Fahrtechnikseminar kommt schon am Dienstag Nachmittag und wir wollen nach guten Plätzen für das Trining suchen.

wer Lust hat mitzukommen Treffen wäre so 3:00-3:30 an der Laube.

Sören du hast ja schon zugesagt. Ich würde dich anrufen wenn wir bei mir losfahren.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. September 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zur Zeit schifft es hier wie nix gutes.
> Am Sonntag wird es trocken sein. Der Großteil der Wege ist sicher bestens präpariert, da hier ganzjährig die Forst-Trucks durch den Wald fahren müssen. Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Trails dabei sein werden.
> 
> Nimm einfach den, den du sonst bei feuchten rennen fährst. Selbst RR in 2,1" sollte locker gehen. Die ersten und letzten10-15 km scheinen sowieso eher flach zu verlaufen (ich befürchte Rad- + Feldweg) um erstmal zum Deister zu kommen. Da ginge auch Schwalbe Marathon etc.
> ...



roudy
ist es erlaubt zwischendrin das rad zu tauschen?
dann würde ich nähmlich mit dem X8 mit slicks beginnen und am Deister auf das ES6 umsteigen.

gruß
Schappi


----------



## faustus77 (28. September 2007)

Hallo Leute 

ich bin neu hier,und suche nette Leute mit denen man mal ne kleine oder auch große Runde drehen kann!bin nicht wirklich fit und kann auch nix will nur Spaß haben!würde mich über Termin benachrichtigungen freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Dienstag der 2.10.
> 
> Andi unser Trainer für das Fahrtechnikseminar kommt schon am Dienstag Nachmittag und wir wollen nach guten Plätzen für das Trining suchen.
> 
> ...


 

hallo schappi, ja mach das. steh dann dienstag ab 14.00 uhr auf abruf bereit 

brauch zur laube ca. 30 min. 

bis sonntag
sören


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Dienstag der 2.10.
> 
> Andi unser Trainer für das Fahrtechnikseminar kommt schon am Dienstag Nachmittag und wir wollen nach guten Plätzen für das Trining suchen.
> 
> ...



Kann nicht am Dienstag. Alle meine Kollegen haben Urlaub  Nur ich nicht 
Ihr macht das schon  

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## matzinski (28. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheiten werde ich dieses W. am Samstag statt So die Trails unter die Räder nehmen. Also Samstag morgen den Hannover-Klassiker: Benther, Gehrdener, Deister und nach ein paar Trailbefahrungen dann wieder zurück. Wer ist dabei? Treffen (wie immer  ) Benther 9:00, Bahnhof Egestorf 10:00. Das Wetter wird hoffentlich besser als angekündigt.
> 
> gruss matze


 Hat keiner Lust?


----------



## Loni (28. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hat keiner Lust?



Lust immer, aber bin nicht da.

@Schappi und HoermaN 
wg Dienstag:
ich hab interesse, muss gucken, wie ich das mit der Arbeit hinkriege.


----------



## schappi (28. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hat keiner Lust?



hallo Matze,
nach einem Blick auf die Wettervorhersage http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
habe ich beschlossen, daß ich keine Lust habe.
Viel spass
ich fahre am sonntag mal den CFT mit
bis bald im wald
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (28. September 2007)

@schappi: Das Wetter sieht tatsächlich nicht so doll aus morgen. Sonntag scheint es besser zu werden. Leider bin ich da verhindert (zumindest um 9:00  ) Ich lasse mich morgen früh mal überraschen. Vieleicht wird es ja doch ganz gut.  
bis die Tage matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. September 2007)

war heute einer los bei dem bescheidenen wetter


----------



## schappi (29. September 2007)

Hallo Sören 
wie sihts aus mit morgen?
kannst du mich mitnehmen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (29. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> war heute einer los bei dem bescheidenen wetter


Moin, ich hab's mir heute verkniffen. Mal schauen, vieleicht komm ich morgen mittag noch los.


----------



## slaine (29. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> war heute einer los bei dem bescheidenen wetter



Yep war mit hoppelstopser und nem Kumpel in Thale bei Rosstrappendownhill. War echt klasse, Regenhose hat auch dichtgehalten  nur Goggles sollte ich mir dann doch mal zulegen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. September 2007)

Hallo
ist am sonntag noch jemand für ne normale tour bzw. trails zu haben? oder sind alle bei der ctf am start?


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. September 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo
> ist am sonntag noch jemand für ne normale tour bzw. trails zu haben? oder sind alle bei der ctf am start?



Ja  kleine Runde können wir machen. Wann wolltest du denn los ?

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## matzinski (29. September 2007)

@Homer_Simplon, Downhillfaller: Hi, ich wäre auch gern dabei, kann aber erst um 12:00 am Deister sein. matze


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. September 2007)

nabend , grad mit roudy gesimst und schappi gesprochen. bei dem .......wetter
fahren wir die ctf nicht mit. hab ehrlich gesagt, die schnauze voll von matsch/modder und co. 

wenn ihr ne tour fahren wollt, sagt bescheid . auf ne "kleine tour " könnt ich mich noch überreden lassen.

gruß 
hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend , grad mit roudy gesimst und schappi gesprochen. bei dem .......wetter
> fahren wir die ctf nicht mit. hab ehrlich gesagt, die schnauze voll von matsch/modder und co.
> 
> wenn ihr ne tour fahren wollt, sagt bescheid . auf ne "kleine tour " könnt ich mich noch überreden lassen.
> ...



Die "kleine Tour" kann von mir aus um 12 Uhr starten. Von wo gehts los ?
Wir könnten auch noch mal die Bückebergtour fahren. Sören, die wir mit Barbie gefahren sind. Sollte auch recht feucht sein dort. Wäre für homer auch nicht so weit weg. Was meint ihr ?

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. September 2007)

jau !!! hört sich gut an. von mir aus können wir die tour nochmal fahren. 
da mein stereo wieder einsatzbereit ist, würd ich auch mal wieder mit was weicherem fahren wollen .
12.00 uhr hotelparkplatz wär okay. 
lass uns morgen früh den rest besprechen.

c u sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (29. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jau !!! hört sich gut an. von mir aus können wir die tour nochmal fahren.
> da mein stereo wieder einsatzbereit ist, würd ich auch mal wieder mit was weicherem fahren wollen .
> 12.00 uhr hotelparkplatz wär okay.
> lass uns morgen früh den rest besprechen.
> ...



homer,matzinski und schappi kommt mal auch mit. Dann seht ihr mal was neues  
Da gibts dann auch nen netten langen Trail

Start könnte so 12 Uhr in Reinsdorf (neben Lauenau) am ehem. Hotel Salzbach (direkt hinter Ortseingang) sein.
Können morgen früh dann Einzelheiten klären.

ciao


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. September 2007)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## matzinski (29. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> homer,matzinski und schappi kommt mal auch mit. Dann seht ihr mal was neues
> Da gibts dann auch nen netten langen Trail
> 
> Start könnte so 12 Uhr in Reinsdorf (neben Lauenau) am ehem. Hotel Salzbach (direkt hinter Ortseingang) sein.
> ...


 Tja, Lust habe ich schon, aber auch ein ziemlich enges Zeitfenster. Ich komme hier frühestens um 10:30 los und habe leider um 15:30 schon wieder das nächste Date. Wie lang ist die Tour? Ich denke das wird echt knapp. Daher werde ich wohl lieber von Hemmingen aus starten, mir die Autofahrerei sparen und im Deister rumgondeln. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben - das nächste mal bin ich dabei. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß

gruß matze


----------



## slaine (30. September 2007)

fahren morgen eine kleine runde ab 10:00 Waldkater


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. September 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Tja, Lust habe ich schon, aber auch ein ziemlich enges Zeitfenster. Ich komme hier frühestens um 10:30 los und habe leider um 15:30 schon wieder das nächste Date. Wie lang ist die Tour? Ich denke das wird echt knapp. Daher werde ich wohl lieber von Hemmingen aus starten, mir die Autofahrerei sparen und im Deister rumgondeln. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben - das nächste mal bin ich dabei. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß
> 
> gruß matze



Kein Problem. 
Wollen wir fahren oder wie siehts aus  . Wenn nicht, dann könnte ich auch noch ne Einladung zum Mittagessen annehmen, aber ein bisschen im Dreck spielen ist auch lustig  
roudy,schappi kommt ihr mit ???

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2007)

da sich ja keiner äußert, fang ich mal an.

wenn ihr fahren wollt, fahr ich mit. 
fahrt ihr nicht, fahr ich auch nicht  .
würde mich nach der mehrheit richten, obwohl wenn mich einer nach meiner meinung fragen sollte, würde ich variante 2 bevorzugen.
kurz zur begründung: musste gestern nach ca 6 monatiger abstinenz mal wieder handball spielen, und spüre jeden vorhandenen muskel und knochen. 
( ich bin langsam zu alt für den sch....  ). 

obwohl, wenn ich erstmal auf dem bike sitzen würde, wären die schmerzen vergessen .

eure entscheidung 

gruß hoerman (auahhhh )


----------



## schappi (30. September 2007)

hallo,
ich komme nicht.
wir haben beim Frühstück Familienrat gehalten und beschlossen heute einen Museumstag zu machen.
Bis Dienstag
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. September 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich komme nicht.
> wir haben beim Frühstück Familienrat gehalten und beschlossen heute einen Museumstag zu machen.
> Bis Dienstag
> Schappi



O.K  sag dann auch ab und nehme die Einladung zum Mittagessen an  

Sorry homer und hörman, die Fessgier hat bei mir gesiegt  

Wir sehen uns Mittwoch  

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (30. September 2007)

Na, alle geschwächelt?  

Ich hab heute mal meine Marathonwaffe für's nächste Jahr probegefahren. Ein Rocky Mountain Element Race, dass ich von Frasuka übernommen hab. Lecker !

Also Roudy, Sören und wer auch immer: Nächste Saison wird sportlich, oder?

BTW: Das Ganze hat natürlich auch Auswirkungen auf das Canyon: Die fette Else wird über'n Winter wohl noch was zulegen und ein bisschen in Richtung Bergabradeln getrimmt. Erste Teile sind geordert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> !
> 
> Also Roudy, Sören und wer auch immer: Nächste Saison wird sportlich, oder?



hallo axel, 

worauf du dich verlassen kannst  
hab mir für den winter auch ordentlich was vorgenommen 

habe so eine vorahnung, das ich das stereo nächstes jahr nicht allzuoft gebrauchen werde . mein rücken wird´s mir zwar nicht danken , aber 
egal  .

na dann auf eine erfolgreiche rennsaison *grins*

noch nen schönen restsonntag

sören


----------



## exto (30. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mein rücken wird´s mir zwar nicht danken , aber
> egal  .



Hmmm... das mit dem Rücken is mir auch noch n bisschen suspekt. Immerhin ist das Rocky ja auch hinten (wenn auch sparsam) gefedert, aber dafür mit nem 150mm (!!!) Vorbau gesegnet. Seehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges, wenn auch effizientes Fahrverhalten. Geht echt wie Sau.

Ich werd die fette Else aber deswegen nicht weniger nutzen. Halt nein bisschen aufrüsten. Vielleicht nimmt mich Marco dann ja mal mit in den Park. Zumindest muss ich dann im Dropland nicht mehr jeden Chickenway nehmen. Ich hab da ne ganz bestimmte Passage im Auge, die dieses Jahr noch fällig ist


----------



## Wasserträger (30. September 2007)

Für alle die heute nicht bei der CTF in Hardenberg waren hier ein kurzer Rückblick. Ich habe mich mit den Bremern/Oldenburger auf die 90 km Runde gemacht. Anfangs hat es ein wenig getröpfelt aber das hat dann auch wieder schnell aufgehört. Die Strecke war zu 90% auf Forstautobahnen ausgeschileder und wir haben uns doch glatt einmal verfahren. Der Förster und irgenwelche andere Idioten haben die Kennzeichnung der Strecke einfach abgerissen und somit musste neu ausgeschildert werden. Als Verpflegung gab es lecker Schmalzbrot, Riegel und die üblichen Bananen. Nach 90 km und 1450 km und einer Reifenpanne haben wir alle das Ziel erreicht. Ich bin im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei (als Vereinsmitgleid ein Pflichtveranstaltung)


----------



## atrailsnail (30. September 2007)

Kann nur bestätigen, dass es recht gut war, wenn auch ein wehmütiges Gefühl zurückbleibt, wenn man am Grabweg nur bergauf dran vorbei fährt!
Die Veranstaltung hätte auf jeden Fall weit mehr Teilnehmer verdient!

@roudy: Wo warst du? Ich habe dich vermisst!

@all: Viel Spaß am Mittwoch!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Na, alle geschwächelt?
> 
> Ich hab heute mal meine Marathonwaffe für's nächste Jahr probegefahren. Ein Rocky Mountain Element Race, dass ich von Frasuka übernommen hab. Lecker !
> 
> ...



Genau nächstes Jahr gehts ab.
Das Hardtail wird leichter. (8,xx sind das Ziel)  -> Speedking und Starrgabel schwupp schon erreicht.
Nee egal...mit ca. 10 geht das auch gut. 3-4 kg kann ich ja noch an mir abbauen.

Merxhausen ist wieder drin, ebenso Pyrmont und dann weiteres je nachdem worauf wir uns einigen können (Detmold, Harz, Neuhaus [nur wenn es reinpaßt und auch nur um die Scharte von >3h auszuwetzen]).
Evtl. Challenge4MTB als Team ? 

Zum Thema Team : Kriegen wir eins für den IBC Winterpokal zusammen ? Nur so als kleinen zusätzlichen Anreiz über den Winter nicht nur Speck anzusetzen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## slaine (30. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich werd die fette Else aber deswegen nicht weniger nutzen. Halt nein bisschen aufrüsten. Vielleicht nimmt mich Marco dann ja mal mit in den Park.



worauf du dich verlassen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. September 2007)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> @roudy: Wo warst du? Ich habe dich vermisst!
> @all: Viel Spaß am Mittwoch!



Hab mich entschieden, bei dem Wetter besser mit meinem Sohn die CAMPO-Arena unsicher zu machen.

Sorry, aber irgendwie hatte ich die Nase voll von radeln im Matsch und hinterher stundenlang putzen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Genau nächstes Jahr gehts ab.
> Das Hardtail wird leichter. (8,xx sind das Ziel)  -> Speedking und Starrgabel schwupp schon erreicht.
> Nee egal...mit ca. 10 geht das auch gut. 3-4 kg kann ich ja noch an mir abbauen.
> 
> ...



8,xx als ziel  hallo wieviel geld soll ich dafür ausgeben ?

dann mach ich lieber bei mir gewichtstuning. ist auch nicht so teuer, wenn ich bedenke, das jedes gramm nen euro kostet, kann ich bei mir noch richtig reich werden .

marathon wird mitgenommen, was wir kriegen können .

winterpokal ? wer , wann, wo ? bin dabei. hab mir schließlich was vorgenommen. wie roudy schon sagte, in neuhaus gilt noch was gutzumachen


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich werd die fette Else aber deswegen nicht weniger nutzen. Halt nein bisschen aufrüsten. Vielleicht nimmt mich Marco dann ja mal mit in den Park. Zumindest muss ich dann im Dropland nicht mehr jeden Chickenway nehmen. Ich hab da ne ganz bestimmte Passage im Auge, die dieses Jahr noch fällig ist



was schwebt dir denn so vor an aufrüstung? bin nur neugierig, weil ich selber gern schraube, und beim hardtail nicht mehr viel zu holen ist  . da wird langsam jedes gramm echt teuer 
( obwohl so´n paar gramm weiß ich am bike noch, wo ich die holen könnte  ).


----------



## Loni (1. Oktober 2007)

ich fand die CTF auch klasse, Schmalzbrote waren zunächst gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber äußerst energiereich  an so manch einer Traileinfahrt ist man sehnsüchtig vorbeigefahren 
bei mir zu haus hatten wir auch eine stolze 3stellige km-Zahl zu verzeichnen. 
hat spaß gemacht, ich hoffe nächstes mal sind wir meeeeeeeehr!!!


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Merxhausen ist wieder drin, ebenso Pyrmont und dann weiteres je nachdem worauf wir uns einigen können (Detmold, Harz, Neuhaus [nur wenn es reinpaßt und auch nur um die Scharte von >3h auszuwetzen]).
> Evtl. Challenge4MTB als Team ?



Eigentlich hab ich vor, die Challenge nächstes Jahr wieder zu fahren. Durch den neuen Job (ohne WE-Dienst) ist die Teilnahme ja auch nicht mehr so ein Glücksspiel. Dieses Jahr ist durch die Terminverschiebungen die Gesamtwertung bei mir gestorben. Wie gesagt: Neuer Versuch nächstes Jahr. *Gerne* auch als Team !



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zum Thema Team : Kriegen wir eins für den IBC Winterpokal zusammen ? Nur so als kleinen zusätzlichen Anreiz über den Winter nicht nur Speck anzusetzen.
> 
> Gruß
> Roudy



Klar, der letzte Winterpokal - Teameinsatz krankte ein bisschen an der Anonymität. Ist schon schöner, wenn man sich kennt. Geht im November los, oder?


----------



## Loni (1. Oktober 2007)

@Schappi: wie viel Zeit sollen wir eigentlich für das Techniktraining einplanen????


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was schwebt dir denn so vor an aufrüstung? bin nur neugierig, weil ich selber gern schraube, und beim hardtail nicht mehr viel zu holen ist  . da wird langsam jedes gramm echt teuer
> ( obwohl so´n paar gramm weiß ich am bike noch, wo ich die holen könnte  ).



Wie gesagt, das Ganze etwas mehr in Richtung freeride-tauglichkeit, aber ohne die Touren-Eigenschaften zu killen. Konkret erst Mal:


Maverick - Sattelstütze (ist schon bestellt und wird meine Laune auf den Trails deutlich verbessern 
schaltbare Kettenführung (wahrscheinlich Truvativ Shiftguide oder die Stinger von NC-17)
Bash-Guard-light (am liebsten ein "entzahntes 42er Kettenblatt. Alles Andere ist mir ein bisschen schwer. Ich kenne nur keinen "Metaller", der das fachgerecht und optisch ansprechend für mich machen könnte)
36er KB (anstatt des 32ers)
2,4er Mountain King Protection (Auch schon bestellt. Mal auf Tauglichkeit prüfen. Müsste auf dem Waldboden in Deister und Wiehen eigentlich bei moderatem Gewicht gut gehen)

Als "Fernziele" sind eventuell Rohloff-Nabe und 160er Gabel (55 , Wotan, GA Force-Flame) in der Überlegung.


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> @Schappi: wie viel Zeit sollen wir eigentlich für das Techniktraining einplanen????



9:00 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr
bis bald im Wald


----------



## matzinski (1. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> 9:00 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr
> bis bald im Wald


Ist 9:00 nicht zu früh?


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Matze,
nee ist ja nicht Sonntag!!

an Alle vom Fahrtechnikseminar:

nehm bitte genügend Bargeld mit, daß ihr die Kursgebüren direkt bezahlen könnt und packt Proviant für einenTag ein.
Bis Morgen dann 9:00 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater Wennigsen
Wenn ihr euch verspäten solltet:mein tel 0172-4248840
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin schappi, viel Spaß morgen. Vieleicht sieht man sich. Bin morgen auch unterwegs. 

Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand, der nicht am Seminar teilnimmt, Lust sich anzuschließen. Komme um 10:00 am Bahnhof Egestorf vorbei.

bis die Tage matze


----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß beim Technikseminar  

Für alle, die das Gelernte gleich mal anwenden und am Wochenende bike-mäßig mal was *"ganz Anderes"* machen wollen, sei dies hier wärmstens empfohlen:

http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/index...5789144247be59af2c2&cat_id=3176&menu_cat=3176

Die Tagvariante der Veranstaltung war schon mal sehr schön. Lohnt übrigens nicht nur für Serienteilnehmer.

Ich würd mich jedenfalls freuen, den einen oder anderen von euch da zu treffen...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## schappi (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute 
hier die ersten Bilder vom Fahrtechnik Seminar









[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Oktober 2007)

nabend schappi, 
das sind ja schon mal starke bilder  .  will mehr davon 

schönen abend noch

hoerman


----------



## dinosaur (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
war schön heute 
Fotos sind in meiner Galerie!
Ciao
dino


----------



## el Lingo (3. Oktober 2007)

ich hoffe, ihr habt alle den tag heile überstanden! war lustig, euch mal einen moment zuzuschauen.


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Dino,
super das du schon alle Bilder hochgeladen hast!
Ich hatte gestern Abend großem Probleme die Bilder hochzuladen, das hat ewig gedauert. Hast du da einen Trick wie es schneller geht?

Hallo Sören.

ich werde noch mehr Bilder hochladen wenn ich Zeit habe.
Ich kann dir auch eine CD brennen.

Der Wanderer der das Gruppenbild von uns machen sollte hat übrigen nicht abgedrückt, entweder war er unfähig oder ein Bikerhasser. Jetzt haben wir kein Gruppenbild.

@Loni
was macht das Knie?
alles OK?

Sonntag hätte ich Zeit.
wer noch?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ihr habt alle den tag heile überstanden! war lustig, euch mal einen moment zuzuschauen.



Hallo El Lingo,

bis wir so gut sind wie ihr wird wohl noch etwas Zeit vergehen.

Eure Sprünge im Dropland haben mich schwer begeistert, ich könnte euch Stundenlang zuschauen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (4. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @Loni
> was macht das Knie?
> alles OK?
> 
> ...



Moinsen, 

Knie soweit ok. hab ich gekühlt und ordentlich ibu verzehrt. hübsch ist es allerdinx nicht 
ich bin am WE in Bremen. werd dann wohl da fahren (oder beim kleinen Rennen in Jesteburg?? )
schade um das Gruppenbild, aber wir werden es alle in guter Erinnerung behalten, da bin ich sicher. 
habt ihr noch lecker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. Oktober 2007)

Hehehe, Sören mit weißen Beinlingen  

Das find ich mindestens so gewagt, wie ne zügige Durchquerung des Droplands  

Ich hoffe ihr hattet wesentlich mehr Spaß, als es das Wetter auf den Fotos vermuten lässt...


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hehehe, Sören mit weißen Beinlingen
> 
> Das find ich mindestens so gewagt, wie ne zügige Durchquerung des Droplands
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr hattet wesentlich mehr Spaß, als es das Wetter auf den Fotos vermuten lässt...



Ja Sören hat etwas wie ein verirrter Balletttänzer ausgesehn und sich etwas Spott anhören müssen.
Das hat er aber durch  Schneid mehr als wett gemacht.




Das Wetter war trocken, was will man mehr. Durch den weichen Boden lag der Grenzbereich bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten und war daher gut für Fahrtechnik.
Du hast uns gefehlt. Du hättest bestimmt einen Mordsspass gehabt.

Wir werden das aber Ende April/ Anfang May 2008 wiederholen.
du kannst dich ja schon mal anmelden mit deinem Wunschtermin.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2007)

jungs, jungs, jungs *kopfschüttel*

über meine silbernen beinlinge musste ich mir schon viele sprüche anhören.
ich find sie trotzdem gut, und warm sind sie auch .  und das ist die hauptsache 
schwarz kann ja jeder und ist langweilig .

beim nächsten fahrtraining wird gedropt. bis dahin müssen wir unsere sprungtechnik verfeinern. also axel sieh zu das du zeit hast zum üben .

gruß sören


----------



## Loni (4. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bis dahin müssen wir unsere sprungtechnik verfeinern.



und ich meine Landetechnik


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jungs, jungs, jungs *kopfschüttel*
> 
> über meine silbernen beinlinge musste ich mir schon viele sprüche anhören.
> ich find sie trotzdem gut, und warm sind sie auch .  und das ist die hauptsache
> ...



Drops mit weissen (braun gesprenkelt) Beinlingen    
War auf jeden Fall ne bunte Ausnahme im grauen Wald  

@Schappi: super Bilder   

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (4. Oktober 2007)

Das Bild oben ist doch der Chickenway im Dropland, oder?

Dann liegen ja unsere Ziele für "über'n Winter" keine 15 Meter links davon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2007)

laß es 20 m sein. 
aber genau das sollte unser ziel sein  .


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2007)

richtig!
gestern war El Lingo mit ein paar Kumpels da und die haben sämtliche Drops auf der Südseite gesprungen. Da können Sören und du ja mal nachfragen ob sie euch über den Winter ein paar Tricks beibringen können.
Ich bin zu alt und zu fett für sowas, aber Ihr beiden in der Blüte eures Lebens!!
Wir werden euch dann auch als unsere Helden in Erinnerung behalten.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
war ein geiler Tag Gestern.Wollte mich gestern zu Hause noch schön aufs Sofa legen und ein bischen TV schauen da hatte aber jemand was gegen wie ihr seht .


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hier noch ein paar Bilder






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

bis Bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

erstmal vorab an alle. Danke für diesen "Tag der deutschen Einheit". Klasse Truppe und ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass wir im Laufe eines so kurzen Tages so viel neues probieren und Kanten runterfahren, die der Laie gar nicht sieht.
Meine ersten zaghaften "Sprünge" und Linie 3 im Dropland. Da werden "erwachsene" (was immer das bedeuten mag) Männer wieder zu Kindern und freuen sich ein Loch in den Bauch oder ?

Die Devise jetzt heißt üben, üben, üben oder ?
Hat eigentlich noch jemand Muskelkater in Schulter und Armen ?



el Lingo schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ihr habt alle den tag heile überstanden! war lustig, euch mal einen moment zuzuschauen.


Schön euch auch mal kennen gelernt zu haben. Normal trifft man sich ja eher nicht. Meistens fahren wir schnell bergauf während Ihr schiebt, oder langsam bergab während Ihr auf den dritten Mann wartet 
Danke für eure Geduld wenn wir langsam waren und unsere ersten Schritte geübt haben.
Repekt für das was Ihr mit euren Rädern könnt. Es sieht so verdammt leicht aus. 



Loni schrieb:


> habt ihr noch lecker ?


YES  


exto schrieb:


> Hehehe, Sören mit weißen Beinlingen
> Das find ich mindestens so gewagt, wie ne zügige Durchquerung des Droplands


Alle die keine weiß/silbernen Beinlinge trugen haben irgendwo mal verweigert oder sich abgelegt. Nur Sören fuhr erstmal überall runter und ließ sich dann von Andi erklären worauf er achten soll.
Ich mußte immer an den Silversurfer denken.


exto schrieb:


> Das Bild oben ist doch der Chickenway im Dropland, oder?


Chicken ?? Das war Linie 5 wenn ich richtig sehen !
Das war nicht witzig. Zuerst ist nur SörenSilversurferHoermann2201 mal eben runtergefahren. Dann noch einge andere.



schappi schrieb:


> ...aber Ihr beiden in der Blüte eures Lebens!!
> Wir werden euch dann auch als unsere Helden in Erinnerung behalten.
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi


Habt Ihr besondere Wünsche für Blumengestecke und Musik für den "Drop" nach dem Drop 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

hallo rudi,

danke für das lob, aber das war alles fahrbar, für unsere ganze truppe.
wasserträger, kalli , "downhillfahrer"/nicht faller , und co. sind da ja auch alle runtergefahren. 
das können wir alle ohne ausnahme. 
ich wette mit dir, wenn wir das nächste mal dort sind, fährst du da auch, und beim zweiten mal lachst du über die bedenken beim ersten mal. 

respekt gebührt nur el lingo & friends. obwohl die das auch nicht an einem tag erlernt haben. aber dafür wissen wir jetzt was man alles machen kann mit seinem bike . vielleicht treffen wir uns mal mit denen, und die bringen uns noch anständig droppen bei .

in dem sinne 

gute nacht 

sören


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2007)

Roudy, schappi und alle anderen, danke füe die komplimente. es ist, wie ihr schon sagt, wirklich leicht. viel leichter als ihr denkt. alles nur eine Frage des Kopfes. Gerne können wir das mal zusammen üben. Entweder nehme ich dann ein XC-Bike oder einfach andere Reifen, dann macht das bergauf auch nichts mehr. Ich wette, wenn wir einen Tag zusammen üben, macht nehazu jeder von Euch am Ende 0,5m-Stufen/Drops, ohne weiter Angst zu haben. Und das meine ich ernst. Hatte cih erst neulich mit einem schätzungsweise 50+ jähringen am letzten Drop vom obersten Stück des Grabwegs.


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Oktober 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Devise jetzt heißt üben, üben, üben oder ?
> Hat eigentlich noch jemand Muskelkater in Schulter und Armen ?



Jo, ich merks heute morgen noch  
War wohl etwas verkrampft in Linie 4+5  

Bis bald
Downhill*faller*

@hörman: danke für die Blumen, in der Gruppe wurde ich vielleicht zum "fahrer", hatte allerdings nicht so viel mit Downhill zu tun, oder ???


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Loni,
eines habe ich noch vergessen.
Die Sonntagsfahrer haben einen Wanderpokal und du bist jetzt  die neue Inhaberin dieses Pokals Gratulation:




Für den spektakulärsten Abflug des Monats Oktober.
Applaus!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Roudy, schappi und alle anderen, danke füe die komplimente. es ist, wie ihr schon sagt, wirklich leicht. viel leichter als ihr denkt. alles nur eine Frage des Kopfes. Gerne können wir das mal zusammen üben. Entweder nehme ich dann ein XC-Bike oder einfach andere Reifen, dann macht das bergauf auch nichts mehr. Ich wette, wenn wir einen Tag zusammen üben, macht nehazu jeder von Euch am Ende 0,5m-Stufen/Drops, ohne weiter Angst zu haben. Und das meine ich ernst. Hatte cih erst neulich mit einem schätzungsweise 50+ jähringen am letzten Drop vom obersten Stück des Grabwegs.



hallo El Lingo,
darauf werden wir dich festnageln! (das hört sich wirklich gut an und einige von uns haben bestimmt großes Interesse)
Ich habe mir dein Gesicht gemerkt!
Wir werden dich finden. 

bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (5. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> respekt gebührt nur el lingo & friends. obwohl die das auch nicht an einem tag erlernt haben. aber dafür wissen wir jetzt was man alles machen kann mit seinem bike . vielleicht treffen wir uns mal mit denen, und die bringen uns noch anständig droppen bei .
> 
> in dem sinne
> 
> ...



na sören jetzt juckts dir aber doch in den fingern - komm auch mal mit nach winterberg


----------



## Loni (5. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> eines habe ich noch vergessen.
> Die Sonntagsfahrer haben einen Wanderpokal und du bist jetzt  die neue Inhaberin dieses Pokals Gratulation:
> 
> ...



na da bin ich aber stolz. 
vielen Dank für diese ehrenvolle Auszeichnung


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2007)

Übrigens kann ich Euch Hahnenklee nur ans Herz legen, da habt Ihr weswentlich mehr von als wenn Ihr nach WB fahrt. Hahnenklee ist sehr Anfänger-tauglich (wobei Ihr ja alle schon ne Weile fahrt, nur eben anders;-)) und die Fahrt geht auch schneller bis hin.


----------



## dinosaur (5. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dino,
> super das du schon alle Bilder hochgeladen hast!
> Ich hatte gestern Abend großem Probleme die Bilder hochzuladen, das hat ewig gedauert. Hast du da einen Trick wie es schneller geht?
> 
> ...




Hallo  Schappi,
Bilder hochladen hat bei mir auch lange gedauert; mußte es sogar 2x machen weil beim ersten mal nicht gespeichert wurde 
Deine Fotos sind sehr schön. Sieht man halt schon den Unterschied zwischen Spiegelreflex und kleiner Knipse. Dann hat mir auch noch die Auslöseverzögerung bei Blitzaufnahmen einige Bilder versaut: da war dann nur Wald aber kein Fahrer zu sehen 

Am Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit. Da muß ich schon im Tessin biken 
Komme gelegentlich aber gerne mal wieder im Deister vorbei 
Ciao
dino


----------



## exto (5. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ...es ist, wie ihr schon sagt, wirklich leicht. viel leichter als ihr denkt. alles nur eine Frage des Kopfes. Gerne können wir das mal zusammen üben...



Da ist was dran ! 

Hab letztens am Ladies Only auch ne Linie genommen, die ich allein nicht gefahren wäre. War absolut easy, auch wenn der Kopf "NEIN" gesagt hat. Was unheimlich hilft, is, hinter jemandem herzufahren, von dem man weiß, dass er nicht lebensmüde ist.

Mein Problem auf den Deister-Trails ist einfach, dass ich sie mir nicht komplett merken kann. Ich weiß nie ob jetzt ein harmloser Kicker kommt, oder n fettes Gap, dass mich umbringt...


----------



## slaine (5. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Übrigens kann ich Euch Hahnenklee nur ans Herz legen, da habt Ihr weswentlich mehr von als wenn Ihr nach WB fahrt. Hahnenklee ist sehr Anfänger-tauglich (wobei Ihr ja alle schon ne Weile fahrt, nur eben anders;-)) und die Fahrt geht auch schneller bis hin.



uff, findest du? Ich denke in WB gibts mehr & bessere Übemöglichkeiten zum droppen/springen. Auf dem "Downhill" in Hahnenklee sind doch fast alle Landungen mit Wurzeln und abgesägten Baumstümpfen gespickt. Das fällt dir bestimmt gar nicht mehr auf, du Tier   Bist am WE auch im Deister?


----------



## Merlin'91 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi Jungs und Mädels!

Hab seit einiger Zeit wieder diesen Thread verfolgt und musst feststellen, dass ich ne Menge Spaß verpasst hab.

Hab aber fleißig einige Asphaltkilometer gemacht, um n'bisserle besser in Form zu komman, und nu mault mein Merlin schon wieder rum. 
Es will auch mal wieder fahren!


Fährt jemand am Samstag??? Von wo aus und wann???
(Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit)

Liebe Grüße, Wojciech


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> es ist, wie ihr schon sagt, wirklich leicht. viel leichter als ihr denkt. alles nur eine Frage des Kopfes. Gerne können wir das mal zusammen üben. Entweder nehme ich dann ein XC-Bike oder einfach andere Reifen, dann macht das bergauf auch nichts mehr. Ich wette, wenn wir einen Tag zusammen üben, macht nehazu jeder von Euch am Ende 0,5m-Stufen/Drops, ohne weiter Angst zu haben. Und das meine ich ernst. Hatte cih erst neulich mit einem schätzungsweise 50+ jähringen am letzten Drop vom obersten Stück des Grabwegs.



hallo el lingo -

das ist ein angebot, was ich gerne annehmen würde. wenn sich roudy wieder gefangen hat, wird er bestimmt auch mit von der partie sein. 


denke wir würden eine truppe mit 5 - 6 "verrückten" zusammen bekommen.
lass uns mal nen termin vereinbaren.


was das droppen und co. angeht, hab ich richtig blut geleckt. 
( hoffe das selbige fließt nicht so üppig beim üben ).

v.g. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> na sören jetzt juckts dir aber doch in den fingern - komm auch mal mit nach winterberg



hallo slaine,
da hast du recht. bekomm das kribbeln nicht mehr weg 

komme auf dein/euer angebot gern mal zurück und würde mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Da ist was dran !
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Problem auf den Deister-Trails ist einfach, dass ich sie mir nicht komplett merken kann. Ich weiß nie ob jetzt ein harmloser Kicker kommt, oder n fettes Gap, dass mich umbringt...



wir müssen einfach öfters üben


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2007)

Sören 
wie siehts aus am Sonntag?
gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören
> wie siehts aus am Sonntag?
> gruß
> Schappi



hallo schappi, 

sag wann und wo , und ich bin da


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2007)

11:00 Uhr Laube!!
Homer, was ist mit dir magst du nicht auch mal wieder?

Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

11 uhr geht klar !!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Mein Problem auf den Deister-Trails ist einfach, dass ich sie mir nicht komplett merken kann. Ich weiß nie ob jetzt ein harmloser Kicker kommt, oder n fettes Gap, dass mich umbringt...



hallo exto, 

das haben wir beim seminar uns auch gesagt. dann wird in zukunft halt nicht der komplette teil gefahren, sondern immer mal wieder angehalten, und der sprung o.ä. hochgeschoben, und nochmal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo exto,
> 
> das haben wir beim seminar uns auch gesagt. dann wird in zukunft halt nicht der komplette teil gefahren, sondern immer mal wieder angehalten, und der sprung o.ä. hochgeschoben, und nochmal gefahren.




Das hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht.

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob das, was dabei rauskommen wird so ideal ist:

Spätestens 2009 werden wir als Greisen-Freerider mit Big-Bikes durch den Deister schieben, unsere Mädels werden uns den ganzen Tag bejammen, den Quatsch zu lassen, und wir werden merken, dass die Knochen mit über 40 nich mehr ganz so schnell zusammen wachsen. (Ich durfte ja dieses Jahr schon mal ne Kostprobe nehmen  )

Das wird echt nervig, aber geil   

Vor allem wieß ich gar nicht so richtig WANN ich das alles machen soll. 

Trotzdem: Nachdem ich nu auch noch ne Marathon-Feile mein eigen nenne, kommt's auf ein Fahrrad mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an. Jetzt wo Scott und Rocky ihre Freeride Palette kräftig durchschütteln, kann man vielleicht nächsten Herbst mal n günstiges Nitrous oder Switch schießen...


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2007)

Jungs,
ihr macht das so lange bis euch eure Frauen den ersten eurer dann 5 Bikerahmen durchsägen. Marathon, Tour, und Freeride, wo bleibt denn da die Zeit für die Streicheleinheiten der Liebsten?
Nicht das ihr eines Tages vom biken nach Hause kommt und dann sowas vorfindet:






[/url][/IMG]

Aber sagt mir bescheid ich versuche mitzumachen ich träume nämlich auch von sowas:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Loni (5. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs,
> ihr macht das so lange bis euch eure Frauen den ersten eurer dann 5 Bikerahmen durchsägen.



 wer macht denn sowas????????


----------



## bobbyride87 (5. Oktober 2007)

hi, suche gute trails im raum Bremen.

kannn mir da jemand helfen ??

ggruss bobby


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr Laube!!
> Homer, was ist mit dir magst du nicht auch mal wieder?
> 
> Schappi



ich mag eigentlich immer, ich tu mich nur schwer deswegen haufenweise Arbeit liegen zu lassen solange die Heinzelmännchen immer noch streiken. (wenigstens das bike könnten die mal putzen )
Wenn ich morgen genug schaffe um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, kann ich Sonntag gern ein paar entspannte Übungen mit euch machen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2007)

habe heute ne entspannte abendrunde mit kalli gedreht. wir sind sonntag auf alle fälle am start. kalli hat heute auch schon fleißig weelies geübt .
nen kumpel hat mich auch angesimst, und wird wohl auch am sonntag um 11.00 uhr an der laube sein. 

gruß hoerman


----------



## schappi (6. Oktober 2007)

bobbyride87 schrieb:


> hi, suche gute trails im raum Bremen.
> 
> kannn mir da jemand helfen ??
> 
> ggruss bobby



Nöööö!
wir biken im Deister!


----------



## exto (6. Oktober 2007)

Wenn's heute Abend in Barntrup beim Nachtglühen nicht zuuu spät wird und mich nicht der Muskelkatermann ärgert, bin ich auch am Sonntag um 11:00h an der Laube. Meine Süße muss eh arbeiten und bei dem schönen Wetter...

Ihr braucht allerdings nicht auf mich warten, wenn ich mich nicht melde.

Übrigens, Schappi: Das mit dem durchsägen der Rahmen wird wohl nicht passieren. Schließlich ist die Enge in unserem Fahrradkeller nicht allein durch *meine* Bikes verursacht...

Wir fahren schon auch zusammen. Nur sind Marens Interessen eher mit denen von Niggels zu vergleichen (ohne die Airtime): Am liebsten schöne verwunschene Singletrails *eben oder bergab* Wobei derzeit der Wagemut die Fahrkünste deutlich übertrifft. (Gaaanz schlecht für mein Nervenkostüm) Bergauf am liebsten mit Lift... 

Vielleicht sollten wir in die Lüneburger Heide ziehen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,
ich hoffe ihr seit alle wieder heil angekommen. wir hatte heute ne menge spaß mit unserem hund auf ner 15km runde nordmannsturm-fernsehturmtrail-forellenteich. der fernsehturmtrail ist immer noch so schön modderig wie letztes mal und mensch und tier konnten sich mal wieder nach herzenslust einsauen   . der hund hat sich dann noch im forellenteich gebadet, wir haben aber die temperierte dusche vorgezogen.


----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2007)

Also, macht Euch Gedanken und dann machen wir das mal einen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Also, macht Euch Gedanken und dann machen wir das mal einen Tag.



cool   da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf  

wann würde es dir denn am besten passen ?

gruß 
hoerman


----------



## Deister Koffer (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo an alle Deister Radler 
Die Mountainbiker vom RSC Wunstorf überlege, wenn intresse besteht, eine Deister Sündeltour zu Organisieren.   
Wenn jemand mit kommen möchte einfach mal melden. Es sollte so aus sehen, das wir uns alle am Annaturm treffen und dann über Süntelturm ,Hohenstein Baxmannbaude und Blutbachquelle wieder in den Deister fahren .Würde sagen ,Gesamtlänge der Tour etwa 60 bis 80 Km mit 1200H bis 14000H Höhenmeter. Wir werden wohl zu zweit, das ganze durch ziehen, Tempo locker ,da wir selber grad Trainingspause machen, und nur so Touren fahren .Zweck der Tour ist die Förderung des Gemeinschaftsgefühl beim fahren . Die Tour wird Trail lasstig, .  
Das ganze sollt in den nächsten Wochen ablaufen, da sonst das Wetter nicht mitmacht.  
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Oktober 2007)

@Deister Koffer: ICH! je nach dem, wann das stattfinden soll, würde ich gerne dabei sein! 

Gruß,

Samy


----------



## frasuka (8. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Na, alle geschwächelt?
> 
> Ich hab heute mal meine Marathonwaffe für's nächste Jahr probegefahren. Ein Rocky Mountain Element Race, dass ich von Frasuka übernommen hab. Lecker !
> ...



Bitte behandel mein altes Schätzchen pfleglich. 
Bitte wann findet die nächste große Runde im Deister statt???
Ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn meine Familie mich läßt.
Habt Ihr schon einen Termin?
Schöne Grüße an alle Deister-Runden-Biker und die es noch werden wollen.
Frank


----------



## schappi (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo hoerman,

seid ihr gestern direkt zum Annaturm zum Abschlussbier hochgefahren oder hat Chris "noch einen weiteren Trail abgeschmeckt?"
Bergauf ist Chris ja eine Granate der hat Oberschenkel als wenn man ihm da Delfine drangeschraubt hätte. Aber bergab hat er glaube ich eine Bodenprobe von jedem Trail genommen.
Will Chris künftg öfter mitkommen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (8. Oktober 2007)

@Deisterkoffer: ich wäre auch dabei wenn es terminlich klappt. Bitte mal Posten oder per PN benachrichtigen.


----------



## el Lingo (8. Oktober 2007)

Sollte eigentlich nach Absprache so ziemlich jedes Wochenende gehen, ich muss das nur vorher mit meiner Freundin klären, da wir uns nur am We sehen. Macht doch einfach ein paar Vorschläge und dann schauen wir!


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. Oktober 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Deister Radler
> Die Mountainbiker vom RSC Wunstorf überlege, wenn intresse besteht, eine Deister Sündeltour zu Organisieren.
> Wenn jemand mit kommen möchte einfach mal melden. Es sollte so aus sehen, das wir uns alle am Annaturm treffen und dann über Süntelturm ,Hohenstein Baxmannbaude und Blutbachquelle wieder in den Deister fahren .Würde sagen ,Gesamtlänge der Tour etwa 60 bis 80 Km mit 1200H bis 14000H Höhenmeter. Wir werden wohl zu zweit, das ganze durch ziehen, Tempo locker ,da wir selber grad Trainingspause machen, und nur so Touren fahren .Zweck der Tour ist die Förderung des Gemeinschaftsgefühl beim fahren . Die Tour wird Trail lasstig, .
> Das ganze sollt in den nächsten Wochen ablaufen, da sonst das Wetter nicht mitmacht.
> ...



Hallo Deister Koffer,
wollt ihr denn auch möglichst viele Trails   mitnehmen??
Oder solls eher ne Waldautobahntour  werden??
Bei nem hohen Trailanteil hätte ich schon Interesse, allerdings Denke ich ist die Tour dann länger als beschrieben und kaum vorm Sonnenuntergang zu beenden.
Habt ihr GPS Daten??
Nähere Infos wären nett. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo hoerman,
> 
> seid ihr gestern direkt zum Annaturm zum Abschlussbier hochgefahren oder hat Chris "noch einen weiteren Trail abgeschmeckt?"
> Bergauf ist Chris ja eine Granate der hat Oberschenkel als wenn man ihm da Delfine drangeschraubt hätte. Aber bergab hat er glaube ich eine Bodenprobe von jedem Trail genommen.
> ...



nabend schappi, 
sind gestern direkt hoch zum turm und haben ca. 20 min auf unser isotonisches getränk gewartet. haben dadurch ca. 1h am turm gesessen, und war mit kalli erst gg. 15,30h zu haus. mit chris sind wir bis zum taternpfahl zusammen gefahren, dort ist er weiter richtung völksen und wir richtung springe. 

wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat  chris aber keine geschmacksprobe vom ladies/frank-farnweg genommen. 
hab ihm die adresse aus dem forum gegeben. 
ansonsten hab ich seine handynr.. 
ich will doch schwer hoffen, 
das sich chris jetzt öfter uns anschliessen wird  . 
hat doch richtig spaß gemacht. 

wann wollen wir unseren drop-kurs bei el lingo buchen .
hätte da kurzfristig echt bock drauf ( aber nur, wenn exto dabei ist ).

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja Chris 
ist inOrdnung und passt zu uns

Frag mal Exto wann er Zeit hat, wenn ich kann komme ich auch dazu, aber nichts meiner Frau verraten
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Deister Radler
> Die Mountainbiker vom RSC Wunstorf überlege, wenn intresse besteht, eine Deister Sündeltour zu Organisieren.
> Wenn jemand mit kommen möchte einfach mal melden. Es sollte so aus sehen, das wir uns alle am Annaturm treffen und dann über Süntelturm ,Hohenstein Baxmannbaude und Blutbachquelle wieder in den Deister fahren .Würde sagen ,Gesamtlänge der Tour etwa 60 bis 80 Km mit 1200H bis 14000H Höhenmeter. Wir werden wohl zu zweit, das ganze durch ziehen, Tempo locker ,da wir selber grad Trainingspause machen, und nur so Touren fahren .Zweck der Tour ist die Förderung des Gemeinschaftsgefühl beim fahren . Die Tour wird Trail lasstig, .
> Das ganze sollt in den nächsten Wochen ablaufen, da sonst das Wetter nicht mitmacht.
> ...



für sowas wär/bin ich immer zu haben. wenn´s passt, bin ich dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für sowas wär/bin ich immer zu haben. wenn´s passt, bin ich dabei



Dito...
Dropen, radeln etc.
Bin gern dabei wenn der Termin paßt.

Ist aber die nächsten Wochen wieder eng.

Bis bald im Wald

PS Gruß an Chris, hab Ihn letztens zu spät erkannt. Zudem war er am Fernsehturm ungewöhnlich langsam und auf ´nem Fully unterwegs.


----------



## Deister Koffer (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi
Das ist ja schon mal super!
Also ich würde den 27 oder 28.10 vorschlagen.  
Und das mit der Fahrzeit passt, es werden ca 70km    .Bin das ganze diese Jahr schon einige, mal von Wunstorf aus gefahren und da wahren es so 120 bis 130 Km.
Und wir werden so viel wie möglich auf kleinen Pfaden unterwegs sein. Aber lasst euch überraschen .Mehr dazu, wenn ich die Strecke ausgearbeitet habe.
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## Deister Koffer (8. Oktober 2007)

Ach noch was!
Für alle die noch Lust haben. 

Am Sonntag den 14. Oktober (ohne Gewähr) findet der fünfte Schaumburger MTB Tag statt. 
Start 9:00 Uhr am Feuerwehrhaus in Wendthagen, oberhalb von Stadthagen. 
Verschiedene Streckenlängen bis 66 km, keuz und quer durch den Bückeberg. 
Alles auf befestigten Waldwegen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Oktober 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Ach noch was!
> Für alle die noch Lust haben.
> 
> Am Sonntag den 14. Oktober (ohne Gewähr) findet der fünfte Schaumburger MTB Tag statt.
> ...



Also auf dem Flyer den ich hier gerade in der Hand habe steht:
Start zwischen 10.00 und 12.00 Uhr, Startgebühr 5 (inkl. Tombola)
Strecken von 30-80km (600-1200HM).

Ist alles auf Forstautobahn :-(

Schönen Arbeitstag allen  

Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2007)

Am 27./28. ist es bei mir schlecht. Mir wäre 20./21. lieber. Nagut, mal sehen...

samy


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm...

an el Lingo und sein Angebot hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht.   Deshalb hab ich am Sonntag gemütlich im Garten gesessen und meine fette Else komplett zerlegt. Das Schätzchen hat nach einem kompletten Jahr bei meiner "vorbildlichen" Pflege mal ne Komplettrevision verdient. Ich hätte also noch das Rocky und das Cannondale zur Verfügung, beides definitiv ungeeignete Geräte für einen spaßigen Aufenthalt auf irgend welchen Freeride-Pfaden.

Einen Wiederherstellungstermin kann ich noch nicht sagen, weil ich ein paar Teile mit etwas ungewissem Liefertermin bestellt habe...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2007)

ey exto ,

 mach keinen mist. dann nimm das poison von niggels 

 ohne dich würd es keinnen spass machen :-(

 ich brauch doch nen  guten mitstreiter


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Exto, Hallo Homer,
ist meine PN wg 24.11 bei euch eingetroffen?
Meldet Euch mal
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ey exto ,
> 
> mach keinen mist. dann nimm das poison von niggels
> 
> ...



Auf das Vater Sohn Gespräch bin ich gespannt.
E: Du Niggels kann ich mit mal dein Poisen aus leihen?
N: Alter was willst du denn damit?
E: najaaa nen bischen Droppen.
N: Und dann machst du es mir kaputt und ich kriege Ärger Mit Mama und Oma.
E: Nee ganz bestimmt nicht ich bin auch ganz vorsichtig.
N: JaJa das sagst du immer und dann..
E: Nein, ganz bestimmt. Ich habe ja auch Oma besänftigt als sie deinen Kicker im Internet gefunden hat.
N: Na gut ausnahmsweise, aber wehe du fällst auf die F.. und machst mein Bike kaputt.

So, oder so ähnlich stelle ich mir den Dialog vor.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2007)

Niggels kriegt dann Else nach dem Umbau  

Aber ! Eeeexto wie kann man(n) denn bei dem Wetter das Rad zerlegen ohne das die neuen Teile da sind ?  
Das grenzt an Masochismus oder ?
War die Revision nach einem Jahr echt schon nötig ? Ich denke so 5-10 tkm sollten mit Dampfstrahler + ölen + fetten schon drin sein.

Mein Gruß geht hier mal an alle Freundinnen, Frauen, Mütter, Schwiegermütter und Omas die still den Thread verfolgen.  
"Keine Sorge, wir haben alles unter Kontrolle"


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto, Hallo Homer,
> ist meine PN wg 24.11 bei euch eingetroffen?
> Meldet Euch mal
> Schappi



Jo, grad gelesen und geantwortet. Hatte in letzter Zeit ein Paar Compi-Probleme und stressige Arbeitstage...


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Niggels kriegt dann Else nach dem Umbau
> 
> Aber ! Eeeexto wie kann man(n) denn bei dem Wetter das Rad zerlegen ohne das die neuen Teile da sind ?
> Das grenzt an Masochismus oder ?
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass wir Beide mit der Rahmengröße des Anderen nicht recht glücklich wären...

5tkm hat die Else locker hinter sich. Inclusive des warmen, feuchten und damit materialmordenden Winters 06/07. Der erste Check war allerdings ne echt positive Überraschung: Bis auf die untere Dämpferbuchse sind *alle* Lager noch Tip-Top. Das finde ich für'n Viergelenker echt bemerkenswert. Auch Steuersatz und Tretlager sind einwandfrei. Nur die Naben brauchen ein bisschen Pflege.

Jetzt wird das Ganze porentief gereinigt, die ganzen albernen Aufleber und Aufschriften kommen weg, dann wird alles mit neuem Fett und leichten Umbauten wieder zusammen gestrickt.

So, jetzt hol ich mir nen Paar Teile aus'm Keller und frickel beim Fernsehen ein bisschen rum. Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## slaine (9. Oktober 2007)

@exto, behältst du jetzt die erstmal pike?
@sören wir können auch gern mal am WE im Deister losziehen, und gezielt drops machen, vielleicht hat el lingo ja Zeit, zur Not hab ich mittlerweile auch ein paar Kniffe auf Lager  
hab euch übrigens sonntag auch auf dem kammweg gesehen, aber ich glaube ihr mich nicht, wart ja wieder mit überschall unterwegs hehe


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> @exto, behältst du jetzt die erstmal pike?
> @sören wir können auch gern mal am WE im Deister losziehen, und gezielt drops machen, vielleicht hat el lingo ja Zeit, zur Not hab ich mittlerweile auch ein paar Kniffe auf Lager
> hab euch übrigens sonntag auch auf dem kammweg gesehen, aber ich glaube ihr mich nicht, wart ja wieder mit überschall unterwegs hehe


nabend slaine,
können wir gerne machen. 

hab euch am sonntag auch gesehen, bzw. erst nur hoppelstopser und hab dann schnell 1 +1 zusammengezählt und dich dann an den längeren haaren erkannt. kamen gerade vom annaturm und waren auf dem rückweg. wollte auch erst anhalten, nur chris, der das erste mal mit dabei war, hatte richtig gas gemacht. da ich noch an den nachwehen meiner erkältung litt, war ich völlig fertig und wollte nur noch dranbleiben. beim nächsten mal halte ich aber wieder an. 

wann biste denn mal wieder im walde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
hat jemand Lust dies Weekend mal ne Bückeberger - Trailtour (ausgearbeitet von Downhillfaller und auch etwas von mir) zu biken.
Die ist ca. 40 KM lang und hat ca. 900 HM. Wir haben fast alle uns bekannten Trails  eingebaut. 
Die Tour ist ähnlich der Strecke die wir schon mal mit Hörman gemacht haben (mit einem neuen Trail).  
Mein bevorzugter Tag wäre Samstag (Zeit egal).
Alternativ könnte man die Tour auch Sonntag während des Schaumburger MTB Tages fahren, dann ist richtig was los in den Bückebergen. 
Der Schaumburger MTB TAg findet allerdings nur auf Forstautobahnen statt.  Deshalb nehme ich dort mit meinem schweren Gaul nicht teil. 

Start für die Trailtour wäre in Reinsdorf (ist nicht weit vom Deister entfernt).
Ist mal was anderes, für alle die mal was neues biken wollen.
Hat jemand interesse?? 

Gruß Tom


----------



## riser (10. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Ich wollte mit meiner Frau am Sonntag mal eine Runde im Deister drehen, um auch mal Höhenmeter zu überwinden.
Was sind denn so die Muss-man-mal-gefahren-haben-Trails im Deister?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## slaine (10. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend slaine,
> können wir gerne machen.
> 
> wann biste denn mal wieder im walde ?



sonntag 10 Uhr Laube oder so?


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

jetzt musst du erst einmal spezifizieren was du fahren willst.
Wenn du viele hm machen willst startest du auf Forstautobahnen in Wennigsen zum Annaturm, vom Annaturm fährst du wieder ab nach Egestorf, von da au smachst du wieder den aufstieg zum Nordmannsturm, von da aus fährst du wieder ab nach Barsinghausen und  steigst dann wieder auf zum Fernsehturm von da aus fährts du dann auf dem Kammweg über den Nienstedter Pass und  Radarturm zurück nach Wennigsen. Ca 60-70km und ca 1300hm.
Wenn du Singletrails oder FR fahren willst wirst du hier keine Beschreibung bekommen. Da musst du zum Annaturm fahren und dich einer Einheimischen Truppe anschließen.
Barbie SHG und Downhillfaller haben für Samstag einen schöne Tour angeboten

Schließ Euch doch denen an
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand Lust dies Weekend mal ne Bückeberger - Trailtour (ausgearbeitet von Downhillfaller und auch etwas von mir) zu biken.
> Die ist ca. 40 KM lang und hat ca. 900 HM. Wir haben fast alle uns bekannten Trails  eingebaut.
> Die Tour ist ähnlich der Strecke die wir schon mal mit Hörman gemacht haben (mit einem neuen Trail).
> ...



hallo Tom,

Ich habe gerade einen dick bandagierten Daumen. Ich poste heute Abend mal ein Bild. Da verbietet sich Biken für das Wochenende
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Barbie SHG und Downhillfaller haben für Samstag einen schöne Tour angeboten
> 
> Schließ Euch doch denen an
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo,

stimmt nicht ganz  Barbie macht seine GPS-Meisterprüfung ohne mich   
Bin leider verhindert und das Bike ist auch in der Inspektion  

Muss wohl diese Woche ohne Biken überleben, was bei dem Wetter etwas schwer fällt.

Gute Besserung deinem Daumen  (ist der auch so dick wie der im Smiley)    

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> sonntag 10 Uhr Laube oder so?


 

 hallo marco 

 hört sich gut an. check das mal mit meiner freundin ab

 ( hallo tanja (da du ja hier mitliest), spricht was dagegen ?) ,

 und nach hoffentlich positivem abnicken können wir das dann machen

 gruß 

 sören


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand Lust dies Weekend mal ne Bückeberger - Trailtour (ausgearbeitet von Downhillfaller und auch etwas von mir) zu biken.
> Die ist ca. 40 KM lang und hat ca. 900 HM. Wir haben fast alle uns bekannten Trails  eingebaut.
> Die Tour ist ähnlich der Strecke die wir schon mal mit Hörman gemacht haben (mit einem neuen Trail).
> ...



HALLO TOM
Ich wäre mit dabei!!!!!!!!!!!
Kann morgen endlich mein neues Hinterrad abholen  Schon fast 2 Wochen ohne und das bei dem Wetter....
Habe deshalb Trail Nachholbedarf 
Mir würde der Samstag gut passen, so ab 11:00 Uhr
Die Tour ziehe ich dem MTB Tag auch auf jeden Fall vor. Auch halt, weil es nur auf den Autobahnen vorwärts geht.

Also ich hoffe es klappt Samstag und der ein oder andere kommt noch hinzu!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2007)

hallo tanja 

 hoffe du hast beim 1.hilfe-kurs gut aufgepasst 

 und kannst mich im fall der fälle gut verarzten *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Oktober 2007)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> HALLO TOM
> Ich wäre mit dabei!!!!!!!!!!!
> Kann morgen endlich mein neues Hinterrad abholen  Schon fast 2 Wochen ohne und das bei dem Wetter....
> Habe deshalb Trail Nachholbedarf
> ...



Hallo L-L-03,
da Du der erste bist der zusagt, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir erstmal Sa. 11:00 festhalten. Schade das Schappi nicht kann, der würde bestimmt auch Dein Liteville bestaunen. 
Was ist mit euch Hoerman, Roudi, Wasserträger und Homer. Mal so ein kleiner Tapetenwechsel mit schön flowigen Trails. 
Wenn noch Leute aus dem Deister mitfahren, dann sollten wir wegen der Nähe den Start in Reinsdorf beibehalten.
Gruß Tom
@Schappi: War nicht so ganz Dein Jahr. Hattest sehr viel Verletzungspech. Gute Besserung


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2007)

ich komme auch um 11.00h mit. 
habe gerade das okay bekommen für beide tage. 
also slaine 10h sonntag laube steht auch . 
( oh gott , hoffentlich überlebe ich das ) grins ***


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tom,
das mit dem Daumen war kein Unfall sondern eine geplante OP.
Seit dem Fahrtechnikseminar sollte uns doch nichts mehr passieren.
Letzten Sonntag hats mir auf einigen Wurzeln ordentlich das Hinterrad versetzt aber ich habs immer wieder fangen können und das Vorderrad liften können wir ja jetzt alle - am besten Roudy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]p://[/IMG]
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich komme auch um 11.00h mit. habe gerade das okay bekommen für beide tage. also slaine 10h sonntag laube steht auch . ( oh gott , hoffentlich überlebe ich das ) grins ***



Hi Sören,
wenn's einer überlebt dann Du..... 
(und die wasserdichten Socken nicht vergessen  )

Gruß Tom

@Schappi: Hättest Du doch noch bis zur nächsten Regenzeit aufschieben sollen


----------



## Loni (10. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand Lust dies Weekend mal ne Bückeberger - Trailtour (ausgearbeitet von Downhillfaller und auch etwas von mir) zu biken.
> 
> Start für die Trailtour wäre in Reinsdorf (ist nicht weit vom Deister entfernt).
> ...



klingt super! 

werd mal meine Wochenendplanung in Angriff nehmen und gucken, ob ich das da einbauen kann 

für Reinsdorf krieg ich bei map24:

31552 Apelern (Reinsdorf)

meinst du das??


----------



## Merlin'91 (10. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand Lust dies Weekend mal ne Bückeberger - Trailtour (ausgearbeitet von Downhillfaller und auch etwas von mir) zu biken.
> Die ist ca. 40 KM lang und hat ca. 900 HM. Wir haben fast alle uns bekannten Trails  eingebaut.
> Die Tour ist ähnlich der Strecke die wir schon mal mit Hörman gemacht haben (mit einem neuen Trail).
> ...



Hallo Tom!

Wäre am Samstag bei der Bückeberg-TorTour auch dabei.
Zeit???

Grüße Wojciech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab Samstag keine Zeit!

@ hoermaN & Slaine: Aber Sonntag würde ich gerne mitkommen. Vielleicht werden es ja noch mehr!  

MfG,
Samy


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein neuer Daumen.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2007)

uihuihuihuih , 

wie bekommst du denn da den pullover drüber  .
oder ist das schon der schlafanzug  ?

gute besserung 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> wenn's einer überlebt dann Du.....
> (und die wasserdichten Socken nicht vergessen  )
> 
> ...



hai tom,

na dann dein wort in gottes gehörgang. 
das mit dem überleben war auf das droppen mit slaine am sonntag bezogen.
glaube ich hol mal wieder meine alten knie-und elbogenschützer vom handball raus und rückenprotektor vom skilaufen.

dann wollen wir am sonntag halt mal testen, was mein stereo so abkann 

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> klingt super!
> 
> werd mal meine Wochenendplanung in Angriff nehmen und gucken, ob ich das da einbauen kann
> 
> ...



Hallo Loni,
genau das Reinsdorf ist gemeint. Wenn Du aus Apelern nach Reinsdorf reinkommst, kommt gleich nach der Ortseinfahrt so ca. 100 Meter (linke Seite) ein geschlossenes  Hotel oder Gasthaus (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein, teile ich aber noch mit) mit einem relativ großen ungepflegten Parkplatz davor. (Sind ca. 5 - 10 Min. von der Autobahnabfahrt) 
Von dort starten wir möglichst um 11:00.
Teilnehmer bisher: Lucky Luke, Hoerman, Merlin, Loni und ich.

Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich komm dann mit dem Starrbike... 

Nee, im Ernst: Ich mach ein bisschen Pause bis die Else wieder fitt ist.

A propos Else, ich stelle hier mal ne Frage in den Raum und hoffe, dass sie jemand fachkundig beantworten kann (Vielleicht Homer !?!) :

Wie kriege ich die dünn lackierte Schrift auf dem schwarz eloxierten, rauen Oberrohr angelöst, ohne die Eloxaloberfläche oder das Alu zu beschädigen. Der Mensch im Malergroßhandel hatte bei handelsüblichem Abbeitzer Bedenken  wegen der Oberflächen. Er meinte, es könne sein, dass das Alu oxydiert.
Wer kennt Alternativen? 

Mechanische Entfernung geht schon, ist aber (zumindest gewollt) sehr mühsam. Immerhin hat sich auf mechanischem Weg schon einiges an Deco verabschiedet...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Oktober 2007)

> das mit dem überleben war auf das droppen mit slaine am sonntag bezogen.




Na wenn das Sonntag eine Drop-Übung werden soll, bleib ich wohl lieber zu Hause. Viel Spaß!

Samy


----------



## Loni (10. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Teilnehmer bisher: Lucky Luke, Hoerman, Merlin, Loni und ich.



Loni erstmal mit Vorbehalt. 

will aber!!


----------



## riser (10. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Danke für die Auskunft. Wir sind zwar mit CC-Hardtails unterwegs, aber trailig darf es schon werden. Nur Waldautobahn ist ja auch langweilig. Ggf. werden wir uns dann einfach mal beim Annaturm umschauen.

Der Touraufruf hört sich zwar verlockend an, aber zeitlich und beruflich kommt dieses WE nur der Sonntag in Frage.

Gruß

Dirk  



schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> jetzt musst du erst einmal spezifizieren was du fahren willst.
> Wenn du viele hm machen willst startest du auf Forstautobahnen in Wennigsen zum Annaturm, vom Annaturm fährst du wieder ab nach Egestorf, von da au smachst du wieder den aufstieg zum Nordmannsturm, von da aus fährst du wieder ab nach Barsinghausen und  steigst dann wieder auf zum Fernsehturm von da aus fährts du dann auf dem Kammweg über den Nienstedter Pass und  Radarturm zurück nach Wennigsen. Ca 60-70km und ca 1300hm.
> ...


----------



## Scott-y (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann auch nur Sonntags.  Ich habe Sonnabend noch einen kleinen Hilfsdienst zu leisten.
  Also wer Lust hat melden,  auch Forstautobahnen beim MTB-Tag mach ich mit, Hauptsache mat bewegt die Beine und sieht was Neues. 
Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter, denn ich muß doch meine neuen Tacho(Sigma 2006) spazieren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich komm dann mit dem Starrbike...
> 
> Nee, im Ernst: Ich mach ein bisschen Pause bis die Else wieder fitt ist.
> 
> ...



ich glaube der mühsame weg ist der beste. ich würde es mit feiner stahlwolle versuchen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Oktober 2007)

Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit, Sonntag wäre dann die bessere Wahl. 
@ riser und scott-y: wir können uns ja um 10.00 am Bahnhof Kirchdorf treffen, ich übernehm dann gern die Trailführung.

@ Sören: Du willst also wirklich mit slaine droppen üben???? Das nenn ich mal Tollkühnheit. Du weißt aber schon das das er ein schlechtes Karma hat?   Aber vielleicht wirst Du ja der erste sein, der nicht in seinem Beisein zu Schaden kommt. Wir drücken jedenfalls die Daumen    und arbeiten schonmal an einem Nachruf.


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich glaube der mühsame weg ist der beste. ich würde es mit feiner stahlwolle versuchen



Tja, wie so oft im Leben...

Dann werd ich's mal versuchen.

Danke für den Tip


----------



## Scott-y (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Homer! Ist abgemacht  Selbe Stelle, selbe Welle.


----------



## schappi (11. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Tja, wie so oft im Leben...
> 
> Dann werd ich's mal versuchen.
> 
> Danke fÃ¼r den Tip



Hallo Exto,
du kÃ¶nntest zusÃ¤tzlich zur Stahlwolle noch Bremsenreiniger (gibts fÃ¼r 3 â¬ im AutozubehÃ¶r) probieren so eine Art Nassschliff.
Bremsenreiniger greift Eloxal , Gummi und Kunststoffteile nicht an.

Hat deine Liebste schon eine Meinung zum 24.11.?
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> du könntest zusätzlich zur Stahlwolle noch Bremsenreiniger (gibts für 3  im Autozubehör) probieren so eine Art Nassschliff.
> Bremsenreiniger greift Eloxal , Gummi und Kunststoffteile nicht an.
> 
> ...


 
oder sandstrahlen und neu eloxieren, oder rosa lackieren lassen . 
 das wär doch mal ne schöne tuntige farbe


----------



## riser (11. Oktober 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit, Sonntag wäre dann die bessere Wahl.
> @ riser und scott-y: wir können uns ja um 10.00 am Bahnhof Kirchdorf treffen, ich übernehm dann gern die Trailführung.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> du könntest zusätzlich zur Stahlwolle noch Bremsenreiniger (gibts für 3  im Autozubehör) probieren so eine Art Nassschliff.
> Bremsenreiniger greift Eloxal , Gummi und Kunststoffteile nicht an.
> 
> ...



Inhaltlich sehr positiv, organisatorisch muss noch abgestimmt werden...


----------



## bobbyride87 (11. Oktober 2007)

hab gehoert das das ziemlich ungesund ein soll    bremsreiniger zu benutzen .

aber LEARNING BY DOING


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> genau das Reinsdorf ist gemeint. Wenn Du aus Apelern nach Reinsdorf reinkommst, kommt gleich nach der Ortseinfahrt so ca. 100 Meter (linke Seite) ein geschlossenes  Hotel oder Gasthaus (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein, teile ich aber noch mit) mit einem relativ großen ungepflegten Parkplatz davor. (Sind ca. 5 - 10 Min. von der Autobahnabfahrt)
> Von dort starten wir möglichst um 11:00.
> Teilnehmer bisher: Lucky Luke, Hoerman, Merlin und ich.
> ...



nabend  der herr, 


11 uhr startzeit bleibt bestehen, oder ? 
frage deshalb, da ich die zeit recht cool finde 

reicht eigentlich das hardtail, oder sollte ich besser das fully nehmen ?

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## faustus77 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Riser!


Ich habe Deine Nachricht gelesen, da ich hier neu bin und mich noch nicht so auskenne würde ich mich Euch Sonntag gern anschließen! Wieviele KM und HM hattet Ihr euch denn so vorgestellt?nee habe keine Angst, aber vielleicht kann ich dann meine Frau auch noch überreden!!würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Kalli76 (11. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich komm dann mit dem Starrbike...
> 
> Nee, im Ernst: Ich mach ein bisschen Pause bis die Else wieder fitt ist.
> 
> ...





Hi Exto!
Es gibt so genannte Eloxal-Schwämme (Steine), womit man kratzer aus Eloxal bekommt- denke das könnte hinhauen und wenn nicht, kratzer hast du doch bestimmt!!! So ein Ding bekommst du bestimmt in jedem etwas besseren Metallbaubetrieb für lau!

@ Sören  Bin am So auch mit dabei und wenn es nur zum Fotos machen ist! Können ja nochmal funken!


----------



## Barbie SHG (11. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend  der herr,
> 
> 
> 11 uhr startzeit bleibt bestehen, oder ?
> ...



Hallo Sören,
Samstag 11:00 Uhr in Reinsdorf auf dem Parkplatz des geschlossenen Hotels (heißt hotel/camping salzbach oder so ähnlich).
Die Strecke ist ähnlich wie die, die wir letztes mal gefahren sind. Fully ist nicht zwingend notwendig, erhöht aber den Spaßfaktor erheblich  
Oder willst Du Dein Stereo schon für Sonntag schonen damit Du nicht mit dem HArdtail droppen must 
@Alle die Mitkommen: Wenn noch jemand ne Wegbeschreibung braucht bitte melden.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Scott-y (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Faustus ! Bis jetzt haben wir das immer erst vor Ort entschieden, je nach Beteiligung ,Wetter und körperlicher Verfassung der Mitfahrer. Nur keine Angst vor großen Tieren.


----------



## Wasserträger (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tom

ich bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei. Reinsdorf sollte ich finden aber dann wird es schwierig. Oste nochmal bitte eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung zum Hotel DANKE und bis Samstag 11:00 Uhr.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2007)

hallo stefan (scheibenbremse) , ist total einfach. fährst nach reinstorf rechts rein, und nach ca. 150 m kommt links ein altes hotel. auf dem parkplatz treffen wir uns. bis samstag


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Oktober 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Tom
> 
> ich bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei. Reinsdorf sollte ich finden aber dann wird es schwierig. Oste nochmal bitte eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung zum Hotel DANKE und bis Samstag 11:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
genügt dir die Beschreibung von Sören.
Wenn nicht bitte melden.
Ist aber ganz einfach zu finden, da an der Hauptstr.
Bis Samstag 
Gruß
Tom
PS: Ich schicke Dir noch meine Handynr. per PN.


----------



## Loni (12. Oktober 2007)

haaaaaaaaallo Juuuuunx!!

Loni Lenker kommt mit Stefan Scheibenbremse 

JUHU!  das wird klasse  froi mich!!


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2007)

Kalli76 schrieb:


> Hi Exto!
> Es gibt so genannte Eloxal-Schwämme (Steine), womit man kratzer aus Eloxal bekommt- denke das könnte hinhauen und wenn nicht, kratzer hast du doch bestimmt!!! So ein Ding bekommst du bestimmt in jedem etwas besseren Metallbaubetrieb für lau!
> 
> @ Sören  Bin am So auch mit dabei und wenn es nur zum Fotos machen ist! Können ja nochmal funken!




Stimmt, Kratzer gibt's auch. Ich werd mal in ner Firma hier nachfragen, die Nobel-Metallbau betreibt (Schiffe, Privatflugzeuge u.a.). Die könnten sowas haben...


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
für die, die sich in den Bückebergen etwas auskennen, hier die Strecke.
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2007)

exto,
hast du mal ganz einfachen Edelstahlreiniger (sidolin) probiert?
Da sind auch feine Schleifkörper drin.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Für alle die Samstag noch nicht ganz sicher sind, wo sie um 11:00 Uhr hinfahren sollen.

Einfach bei g00gle maps Apelern Reinsdorf eingeben.
Genau an der Stelle wo der grüne Pfeil den Ort anzeigt, liegt wenn man von der Autobahn (Apelern) kommt auf der linken Straßenseite der Parkplatz des alten Hotels/Campingplatz.


Bis Morgen!!!!!!! 

L-L-03


----------



## Merlin'91 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Samstag-Fahrer!

Sehe gerade, dass das eine schöne Tour wird. Da der Bückeberg vor meiner Haustür liegt und ich dort unter der Woche fahr, kann ich ja vielleicht noch colle Wege zeigen. Zwei oder drei Stellen fallen mir auf Anhieb ein...
Wird bestimmt ne coole Geschichte, freu mich drauf

@tom: Wie rum willste die Strecke fahren??? Kannste mir noch mal die Karte in einer besseren Auflösung per email schicken? Dann sehe ich die Punkte besser, danke!!!

@exto: Probier doch mal Aceton (Nagellackentferner)
Löst eigentlich alle Lacke und greift die sonstigen Oberflächen nicht an. Würde ich aber erst mal an einer Eloxalstelle probieren, die nicht so wichtig ist.
Frag doch mal deine Frau/Freundin, die sollte sowas haben und damit umgehen können

@all: Schöne Grüße


----------



## riser (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen,

ich sage hiermit für Sonntag erst einmal zu. Sollte sich meine Arbeitszeit am Samstag zu lange hinziehen, so dass ich es Sonntag nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe (haben schließlich noch knapp 1 1/2h Anfahrt), werde ich dies noch rechtzeitig posten, damit ihr nicht unnötig auf uns wartet.

@ Faustus77 

Wir sind im Deister auch ortsunkundig und lassen uns für die Tour von der Tagesform überraschen. Bring deine Frau ruhig mit, dann ist meine Frau nicht so "allein".

Drückt die Daumen für gutes Wetter.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2007)

So, hab mir im Baumarkt "Schleif-Vlies superfein" von Merox geholt. Hab das Oberrohr damit vorsichtig nass abgeschliffen.

Funktioniert tadellos!

Die tieferen Kratzer (durch Stürze etc.) in der Eloxalschicht lassen sich mit nem Edding und nem Lappen zum mattieren prima retuschieren.

Jetzt müssen nur noch ein Paar Teile kommen, dann kann's wieder losgehen.

Euch allen wünsch' ich viel Spaß am Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2007)

Ist die neue Sattestütze schon da`?


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2007)

@Barbie shg

Steffans Rad ist wieder flott er kann morgen mitkommen.
Was ich da an seiner Bremse an Pfusch gesehen habe bestätigt wieder meine Abneigung gegen "fahrradläden ala BOC"
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ist die neue Sattestütze schon da`?



Leider nicht. Die angekündigte Lieferzeit ist heute um. Kann also jeden Tag kommen. Hab aber noch n Paar andere Teile bestellt (KeFü, 36er KB und Kleinzeug) auf die ich warten muss. Ich denke, nächstes WE ist die Else wieder fitt...


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @Barbie shg
> 
> Steffans Rad ist wieder flott er kann morgen mitkommen.
> Was ich da an seiner Bremse an Pfusch gesehen habe bestätigt wieder meine Abneigung gegen "fahrradläden ala BOC"
> ...


Hallo Carsten,
hab ich ihm auch gesagt (der o.g. Laden ist eher was für Rentner die nen Reifen gewechselt haben wollen... )

Na super, dass Du ihm helfen konntest. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hab aber noch n Paar andere Teile bestellt (KeFü, 36er KB und Kleinzeug) auf die ich warten muss. Ich denke, nächstes WE ist die Else wieder fitt...



auah, wenn ich das lese uihuihuih. 

kommste damit auch noch den grabweg hoch 

hoffe du hast dir dann auch gleich nen fullfacehelm und die dazugehörigen 
protektoren gegönnt.

na mal schaun, könnt mir gut vorstellen, daß ich ab sonntag mein stereo auch auf ein fritzz pimpen muß 

wenn ich´s überlebe 

p.s. 6-3 sieg der indians


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2007)

hallo jungs,

beim gestrigen sieg meiner indians gegen degendorf floss auch das ein oder andere bier.

eins dieser biere muß wohl schlecht gewesen sein.  

jedenfalls hab ich heute morgen mächtige nachwehen von gestern.

daher habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen, heute die tour abzusagen.

werde nachher ne kleine alkoholverdunstungsrunde durch den deister machen.

wünsch euch auf alle fälle viel spaß bei euerer heutigen tour.

beim nächsten spiel der indians gibt´s auch nur wieder alkoholfreies weizenbier. versprochen!!!

v.g.

hoerman


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Oktober 2007)

Schade Sören,
wird bei diesem Bombenwetter bestimmt ne nette Tour.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> beim gestrigen sieg meiner indians gegen degendorf floss auch das ein oder andere bier.
> 
> ...



Wer saufen kann, kann auch Fahrradfahren    
Sören, ich mach auch nur die halbe Tour mit, hab nicht so viel Zeit (und Power, muss heute abend saufen).
Komm doch mit, ich dreh auch nach der Hälfte ab. Wird locker!!!

Los gib dir einen Ruck!!!

Dirk


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (13. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> beim gestrigen sieg meiner indians gegen degendorf floss auch das ein oder andere bier.
> 
> eins dieser biere muß wohl schlecht gewesen sein.
> ...


 
 ....    ...  aaahhh : Ein Indianer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2007)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ....    ...  aaahhh : Ein Indianer ...



die nummer 1 der stadt sind wir  

s p r i n g e  ist indianerland


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Barbie SHG
wie war die Tour heute?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Merlin'91 (13. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Barbie SHG
> wie war die Tour heute?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Jungz, Hi Loni!

Bin zwar keine Barbie, muss aber sagen, dass das eine wunderschöne (Tor)Tour war

Bomben Wetter, kaum Leute im Wald, hammer Trails und ne tolle Truppe!
Danke den Mitgefahrenen für einen tollen bike-Tag, war sehr cool

Und ich hab mein Revier Bückeberg noch ein bisserle besser kennen gelernt...

So, und jetzt muss ich mich um mein bike  kümmern...

Lovely greetings to all of you, Wojciech


----------



## Wasserträger (13. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal muß ich hier ein großes DANKESCHÖN an Schappi richten für die schelle Hilfe mit der Breme . Wenn meine Vorderradbremse heute nicht funktioniert hätte wären die wunderschönen Trail nur halb so gut gewesen. So konnte ich es aber richtig krachen lassen und es hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht  

Nun noch ein riesiges Dankschön an den Tourguide Barbie der seine Sache mal wieder super gemacht hat.  Ein schöner Biketag geht zu Ende und morgen werde ich zum Minigolf spielen gehen. Das war schon lange geplant und somit bleibt das Wild morgen im Keller. 

Bin gerne wieder dabei wenns in die Bückeberge geht, kaum Leute unterwegs und die Klingel steht die meiste Zeit still. Bis zum nächsten mal

Grüßle
Stefan


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
war ne super Tour bei bestem Wetter heute.  
Der ursprünglich schon sehr hohe Trailanteil wurde noch durch Verbesserungsvorschläge der ortskundigen Lucky Luke und Merlin getoppt. 
Danke euch beiden .
Am Ende waren es ca. 43 KM und ca. 1050 HM. Eine Tour ohne Stürze, mit 2 Plattfüßen und nem super Flow.
Die heutige Tour müssen wir unbedingt nochmal mit der "Sonntagsfahrertruppe" wiederholen. Die Bückeberge sind nicht so spektakulär wie der Deister, haben aber so richtig viele und urige TRails. 
Loni hat nach diversen Trailstücken "Will nochmal" gerufen.... 
@ Hoerman: Du hast wirklich was verpasst. War ein wesenlich höherer TRailanteil als letztes mal und mit dem Stereo hättest Du es auch so richtig krachen lassen können.
Vorschau:
Lucky Luke und Merlin wollen demnächst auch mal ne Bückebergtrailtour planen. 
Gruß an alle
Thomas


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Oktober 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich sage hiermit für Sonntag erst einmal zu. Sollte sich meine Arbeitszeit am Samstag zu lange hinziehen, so dass ich es Sonntag nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe (haben schließlich noch knapp 1 1/2h Anfahrt), werde ich dies noch rechtzeitig posten, damit ihr nicht unnötig auf uns wartet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk,
gutes Wetter ist bestellt und die Trails wurden auch schon gefegt. Bitte postet mir noch, ob Ihr dabei seid (auch Faustus  und Samy). Ich gucke morgen früh vorm Losfahren kurz vor 10 nochmal ins Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei!! 

Bis morgen, Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2007)

hallo tom und co,

komm gerade nach haus. war heute ab 12.00 h ca 3h biken im kleinen deister 
mit kollege jörg mit ca. 35 km und 650 hm. genau richtig zum "verdunsten".
heute abend gg. 19.00h war dann noch handball angesagt. nach 20 : 27 nach 45min  haben wir noch 31:31 gespielt . den ausgleichstreffen kassieren wir 5 sec  vor ende. was für´ne plackerei. 

und morgen früh ab 10.00h ist droppen mit slaine angesagt. 

also wenn iht morgen nen rettungshubschrauber über den deister kreisen hört,
drückt mir alle daumen, das ich das nicht bin 

sehen uns im wald

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo tom und co,
> 
> komm gerade nach haus. war heute ab 12.00 h ca 3h biken im kleinen deister
> mit kollege jörg mit ca. 35 km und 650 hm. genau richtig zum "verdunsten".
> ...



dann hättest du aber auch mit mir in den Bückebergen fahren können, wenn du du 3 Std. um 12 Uhr fahren konntest. Das merk ich mir  Bei der 3. Absage für die Bückeberge kostet das einen  
Schönes "Flugtraining" dann noch nachher ...

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## riser (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen Sonntagsfahrer,

ich komme gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause. Hat sich leider alles nach hinten verschoben und 3 1/2h sind mir für ne vernünftige Tour leider zu wenig Schlaf. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt ne Menge Spaß und wir gucken einfach nach ner neuen Gelegenheit mal in den Deister zu kommen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Scott-y (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Homer!  Ich mach mich gleich los ,ich hoffe die Bahn kommt. Bis gleich ( 10 Uhr).


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> dann hättest du aber auch mit mir in den Bückebergen fahren können, wenn du du 3 Std. um 12 Uhr fahren konntest. Das merk ich mir  Bei der 3. Absage für die Bückeberge kostet das einen
> Schönes "Flugtraining" dann noch nachher ...
> 
> Gruß
> Downhillfaller



sorry dirk ,

aber nach dem 2 ten brötchen und dem 3ten kaffee war ich schon wieder fast fit. nur hatten wir da auch schon 11.15h . 
bekommst aber spätestens am 24/11 nen pils ausgegeben als wiedergutmachung


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2007)

so...  

hallo leute des gepflegten mountainbikesports 

bin heute ohne sturz und andersweitige blessuren nach hause gekommen.

einige drops und kicker waren noch zu heftig, aber dank slaine und co. konnte ich meine "airtime" schon verbessern. 
auf dem grabweg und dem ladies sind schöne jumps möglich .

schreit nach ner baldmöglichsten wiederholung. 

in diesem sinne nochmal "danke" slaine für die unterrichtsstunden. 

jetzt heißt es üben,üben,üben  

schönen sonntag noch 

hoerman


----------



## Loni (14. Oktober 2007)

N'abend!!

war ein tolles Wochenende! 
Nach der super Tour in den Bückebergen 
mit unseren Topguides, an die ich hier sowohl Lob als auch Dank richten möchte  
haben wir uns noch ein bisl in der Eilenriede ausgefahren
und sind heut zum Deister geradelt. da gab es ein erfreuliches zufälliges Wiedersehen mit Samy und Bekanntschaft mit Scotty, und wir haben gemeinsam versucht, den A2-trail zu finden -leider vergebens. Trotzdem danke für das Durchhaltevermögen beim Suchen 
@Tom und Downhillfaller, wenn ich den nicht bald finde, zeigt ihn bitte bitte bitte bitte nochmal!
bei einer 2. Bückebergtour wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei (bitte nicht den 3./4. 11) war echt klasse!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Oktober 2007)

N'abend!

Ich kann mich Loni nur anschließen: War eine tolle Tour heute. Erst mit Homer und Scott-y und dann mit euch drei Bremern und Scott-y! Ich hoffe, ich kann bei der 2. Bückebergtour auch dabei sein. Mal schauen.

Bis bald im Wald und gute Nacht (ja, ihr habt mich so müde gekriegt, dass ich jetzt gleich schlafen gehe! ),

Samy

PS: @Homer & Scott-y: Danke für's Warten am Annaturm! 
Im Zug in Wennigsen hab ich einen getroffen, der sein Radl mit einem völlig zerschredderten Vorderrad nur noch tragen konnte.  Er ist nach der Rampe, die wir bestaunt haben, auf einem Baumstumpf aufgekommen...


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> N'abend!!
> 
> war ein tolles Wochenende!
> Nach der super Tour in den Bückebergen
> ...



Hallo Loni,
das Beste ist, wenn ihr am Teufelsbrückenparkplatz startet. DAnn braucht ihr nur den Weg bergauf fahren und an der nächsten Kreuzung links abbiegen. Dann immer am Waldrand lang. 
Ansonsten starte ich bestimmt mal wieder mit Downhillfaller ne Runde im Westdeister. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ansonsten starte ich bestimmt mal wieder mit Downhillfaller ne Runde im Westdeister.
> Gruß Tom



wir sollten lieber mal droppen gehen. hab da heute gute teile gezeigt bekommen.

schließlich müssen unsere bikes ihrem federweg nach bewegt werden. 

und 130 - 140mm hinterer federweg zum durchschlagen zu bringen, muss erstmal erreicht werden


----------



## Loni (14. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> das Beste ist, wenn ihr am Teufelsbrückenparkplatz startet. DAnn braucht ihr nur den Weg bergauf fahren und an der nächsten Kreuzung links abbiegen. Dann immer am Waldrand lang.
> Ansonsten starte ich bestimmt mal wieder mit Downhillfaller ne Runde im Westdeister.
> Gruß Tom



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhh... da sind ja 2 Wege bergauf.. wenn man die Gaststätte im Rücken hat der rechte Weg?

werd ich mal probieren. wenn ihr mal fahrt könnt ihr aber trotzdem gern bescheid sagen


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhh... da sind ja 2 Wege bergauf.. wenn man die Gaststätte im Rücken hat der rechte Weg?
> 
> werd ich mal probieren. wenn ihr mal fahrt könnt ihr aber trotzdem gern bescheid sagen



Welche Gaststätte meinst Du Loni ? Mooshütte?
Du meinst deinen A2-Trail? 

  
Downhillfaller


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir sollten lieber mal droppen gehen. hab da heute gute teile gezeigt bekommen.
> 
> schließlich müssen unsere bikes ihrem federweg nach bewegt werden.
> 
> und 130 - 140mm hinterer federweg zum durchschlagen zu bringen, muss erstmal erreicht werden



Hi Sören,
du bist und bleibst ein Extremsportler  
Für mich reichen zur Zeit die kleinen Kicker im Westdeister 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhh... da sind ja 2 Wege bergauf.. wenn man die Gaststätte im Rücken hat der rechte Weg?
> 
> werd ich mal probieren. wenn ihr mal fahrt könnt ihr aber trotzdem gern bescheid sagen



Hi Loni,
du meinst den falschen Parkplatz.
Der Teufelsbrücken Wanderparkplatz ist am Waldrand unterhalb der Gaststätte.
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2007)

extrem ?

wenn´s denn einer ist, dann slaine.
vor 4 monaten fährt er noch mit seinem hardtail bei den sonntagsfahrern mit, und jetzt dropt und springt er die wildesten dinger, die ich mir in 5 jahren noch nicht zutraue .


----------



## Loni (14. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Loni,
> du meinst den falschen Parkplatz.
> Der Teufelsbrücken Wanderparkplatz ist am Waldrand unterhalb der Gaststätte.
> Gruß Tom



alles klar  
also von da hoch und dann links. dann kommt der  A2 Buckeltrail


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> extrem ?
> 
> wenn´s denn einer ist, dann slaine.
> vor 4 monaten fährt er noch mit seinem hardtail bei den sonntagsfahrern mit, und jetzt dropt und springt er die wildesten dinger, die ich mir in 5 jahren noch nicht zutraue .



Sören, dann wirst Du wohl alt    
Bei Dir ist das "Beschützer-und Versorger-Gen" wohl mit dem Alter  stärker ausgeprägt als beim Slaine.

Ok, Tiefschlag  bekommste auch ein   am 24.11. von mir


----------



## GaGarmel (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leutz...

hab gehört, es gibt Dirts im Deister ???
stimmt das, und wenn ja, wo denn bitte ???

GaGa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sören, dann wirst Du wohl alt
> Bei Dir ist das "Beschützer-und Versorger-Gen" wohl mit dem Alter  stärker ausgeprägt als beim Slaine.
> 
> Ok, Tiefschlag  bekommste auch ein   am 24.11. von mir


 
nee,nee, so schlimm auch noch nicht. würde eher sagen, ich hab das richtige material  n o c h  nicht. 140mm federweg sind keine 180mm oder mehr. und so`n fullfacehelm macht bei den jumps und drops auch sinn. (oder ne gute zahnversicherung tut's auch ) . sieht schon cool aus , wie man mit 180mm federweg über die wurzeln kachelt.


----------



## slaine (15. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so...
> 
> hallo leute des gepflegten mountainbikesports
> 
> ...



He sören, das wiederholen wir bestimmt mal. Du und Kalli habt ja auch nix anbrennen lassen und wart öfter "piloten" und nicht "passagiere"  
Bin schon gespannt auf die Fotos!


----------



## rip (15. Oktober 2007)

So....

ich melde mich mal zurück (fast wieder gesund). Wann ist denn hier die nächste Ausfahrt geplant, wo ich mich anschliessen kann?
Für die Mittwochsrunde ist wohl schon zu früh dunkel, oder?


----------



## slaine (15. Oktober 2007)

rip schrieb:


> So....
> 
> ich melde mich mal zurück (fast wieder gesund). Wann ist denn hier die nächste Ausfahrt geplant, wo ich mich anschliessen kann?
> Für die Mittwochsrunde ist wohl schon zu früh dunkel, oder?



he, willkommen zurück   warst gestern schon mit den anderen in WiBe? Mittwochs ist schon etwas dunkel nach Feierabend -- fahre Freitag und/oder am WE wieder


----------



## Scott-y (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen !  Gestern auf der Suche nach dem Autobahn -Trail war ich wohl der ,,Bergaufbremser" ....aber ich gelobe Besserung. War aber mal nett mal einige der Pedal-Intusiasten persönlich kennen zulernen.
Wenn mein Zeitplan und die Familie es zulassen häng ich mich wieder ran und schau mir das Feld von hinten an.  ,


----------



## mbnette (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey bin neu hier im Forum hab auch Interesse an Touren Im Deister. Habe ein Hardtail und bin an Touren sowie DH interessiert! Fahre jetzt ca 4 Monate. Habt ijr für die nächsten Wochen oder vllt sogar für dieses Wochenende schon iwelche Touren geplant? Würde gerne mitkommen, da ich bisher oft alleine gefahren bin und es in der Gruppe mehr Spaß machen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey, 140mm reichen im Deister eigentlich für alles, ich habe auch nur 1cm mehr (am Rad)...


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Oktober 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen !  Gestern auf der Suche nach dem Autobahn -Trail war ich wohl der ,,Bergaufbremser" ....aber ich gelobe Besserung. War aber mal nett mal einige der Pedal-Intusiasten persönlich kennen zulernen.
> Wenn mein Zeitplan und die Familie es zulassen häng ich mich wieder ran und schau mir das Feld von hinten an.  ,



Hi Scotty,
das Problem kenne ich. 
Ich war am Samstag die Bergaufbremse in den Bückebergen.
Gegen die Hardtailfraktion (Loni, Wasserträger, Merlin und Co.) hatte ich keine Chance.....
Aber so lange die Racer auf uns Geniesser warten ist das doch ok. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (15. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Gegen die Hardtailfraktion (Loni, Wasserträger, Merlin und Co.) hatte ich keine Chance.....



mönsch, wir fahren doch nicht gegen- sondern miteinander!!!!!
und das sehr gern!


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> mönsch, wir fahren doch nicht gegen- sondern miteinander!!!!!
> und das sehr gern!



Genau ! Wir warten ja auch immer am Ende der Trails auf die HT-Fahrer  
Dann ist es doch nur fair wenn ihr oben am Berg wartet  

 Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hey, 140mm reichen im Deister eigentlich für alles, ich habe auch nur 1cm mehr (am Rad)...



oh shit, das wollt ich jetzt nicht hören. 

dann brauch ich wohl auch bald nen fullface und protektoren 

und noch die ein oder andere übungsstunde


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2007)

mbnette schrieb:


> Hey bin neu hier im Forum hab auch Interesse an Touren Im Deister. Habe ein Hardtail und bin an Touren sowie DH interessiert! Fahre jetzt ca 4 Monate. Habt ijr für die nächsten Wochen oder vllt sogar für dieses Wochenende schon iwelche Touren geplant? Würde gerne mitkommen, da ich bisher oft alleine gefahren bin und es in der Gruppe mehr Spaß machen würde!



hallo mbnette ,

schau einfach weiter hier rein. spätestens am freitag stehen die termine für das wochenende fest. treffen uns meistens sonntags gg. 11.00 uhr an der "alten laube". 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## mbnette (15. Oktober 2007)

hey
ok danke nur wo ist die alte laube ich vllt war ich da schonmal aba wüsste auf anhieb net wie ich dahinkomme. bin bisher so in der Umgebung des Taternpfahls unterwegs gewesen also zwischen bennigsen, bredenbeck und völksen.

dann werde ich mal am Freitag schauen!

Liebe grüße


----------



## harrypotter (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin Scotty,


Scott-y schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen !  Gestern auf der Suche nach dem Autobahn -Trail war ich wohl der ,,Bergaufbremser" ....aber ich gelobe Besserung. War aber mal nett mal einige der Pedal-Intusiasten persönlich kennen zulernen.


Das' ja nun wirklich quatsch mit der Bremse, außerdem - ohne Dich hätten wir vielleicht gar nie wieder den "Weg" aus dem tiefen Unterholz herausgefunden - und dann? DAS wäre eine echte Bremse gewesen 

Grüße Richtung Deister, Arne


----------



## Merlin'91 (16. Oktober 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Genau ! Wir warten ja auch immer am Ende der Trails auf die HT-Fahrer
> Dann ist es doch nur fair wenn ihr oben am Berg wartet
> 
> Downhillfaller



WIIIEEEE, warten auf die HT-Fahrer nach den Trails 

Ihr hängt mi nett ab

Bin schon wieder ganz heiß aufs WE!!!
Vielleicht wieder im Deister?

Und wie schaut es eigentlich mit einer großen Gruppe für den Bückeberg aus? Liebäugle so mit dem 27. od 28. Okt.
@ Lucky Luke, Tom: wollen wir wieder guiden???

Grüße Euch


----------



## Deister Koffer (16. Oktober 2007)

So nun noch mal zur SÃ¼ndel Tour!
Start sollte jedes der 21.10 sein um 11:30 Uhr an der Laube!
Wir werden dann, direkt in denn SÃ¼del fahren!
Es wird Ã¼ber den SÃ¼ndelturm,zu denn Hohenstein und der Baxmanbaude gehen.Nach dem SÃ¼del geht es wieder in denn Deister und zwar Ã¼ber die,,Fegendorferstollenseiteââ.Ob wir dann wieder Hochfahren oder am Rand lag wird Vorort entschieden. Die Tour Geschwindigkeit wird so aussehen, dass wir locker und entspannt unterwegs sind. Kein Rennen!,, oder so etwas, das habe ich dies Jahr ausreichend gemacht.WÃ¤hr mit kommt will ,sollte sich bitte hier noch mal melden und sich was zu essen mitnehmen. Wo bei, wenn Interesse besteht, sollte eine Pause zum Kaffee drin sein , kommt auf die Zeit an.Wir werden von Wunstorf aus starten ,sollt jemand aus der Gegend kommen, kÃ¶nnte man auch zusammen zur Laube fahren.
GruÃ
Deister Koffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (16. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> he, willkommen zurück   warst gestern schon mit den anderen in WiBe? Mittwochs ist schon etwas dunkel nach Feierabend -- fahre Freitag und/oder am WE wieder



oki, habe mir für die vormittage am WE nix vorgenommen. Wolltest Du Tour fahren oder lieber ein wenig hardcore?
Mit Wurzelpassagen habe ich noch höllische Schmerzen, weil der Finger immer noch gebrochen ist... aber droppen und Northshores klappen super..

übrigens benötigte ich in Winterberg 5 Anläufe, um die Stelle des unfalls wieder fehlerfrei zu fahren (das Alter   ).
Lass uns mal telefonieren, stimmt deine Nummer noch?
Achja, Samstag Bikepark ginge auch....


----------



## Merlin'91 (16. Oktober 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> So nun noch mal zur Sündel Tour!
> Start sollte jedes der 21.10 sein um 11:30 Uhr an der Laube!
> Wir werden dann, direkt in denn Südel fahren!
> [...]
> ...



Dann mach ich mal nen Anfang.

Hi DeisterKoffer!
Melde definitiv Interesse an der Tour an. Die Startzeit ist auch prima.
Allerding muss ich schauen, inwieweit ich mich bis zum WE regeneriere. Hab gestern beim Hallenfußballbolzen nämlich schwer einstecken müssen und lecke nun meine Wunden . Aber das wird schon, hoffe ich.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2007)

Deister-Süntel-Tour :
 würde auch interesse bekunden

gesetz dem fall das  wetter spielt mit

 und die sonntagsfahrer keine trailtour fahren wollen 

 was ich z. zt. der sünteltour vorziehen würde 



@ exto : was macht die fette else , wieder fit ? 

 gruß hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Daumen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 moin schappi , was macht eigentlich dein dd ! ( dicker daumen ) 

 ist alles wieder fit, oder musst du dieses wochenende noch pausieren ?


----------



## schappi (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hoermann,

der Verband ist etwas dünner geworden aber die Schiene ist noch drum das sind immerhin 10 Nahtstiche und am Freitag muss ich noch einmal zur Kontrolle und dann wird entschieden ob die Fäden gezogen werden oder nicht.
Ich glaube nicht, daß ich am Sonntag schon einsatzfähig sein werde, da ich bestimmt probleme mit dem Beugen des Daumens haben werde.


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Oktober 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> So nun noch mal zur Sündel Tour!
> Start sollte jedes der 21.10 sein um 11:30 Uhr an der Laube!
> Wir werden dann, direkt in denn Südel fahren...


Hätte vom Prinzip ja auch nochx Lust auf eine größere Runde. Aber ist der Süntel nicht fahrtechnisch/Trailmäßig eher uninteressant? Nur Forstautobahn wäre nicht soooo mein Ding.


----------



## exto (17. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ exto : was macht die fette else , wieder fit ?
> 
> gruß hoerman




Liegt noch brach, das gute Stück. Die Lieferzeiten der Online-Shops sind nach dem Ende der Hauptsaison auch nicht besser geworden. Liegen wahrscheinlich nach dem arbeitsreichen Sommer alle vor Belgrad...

Mal abgesehen davon:

Ich hätte am WE auf jeden Fall große Lust auf ne Runde. Wenn's sein muss eben völlig ungefedert. Dann könnten alle mal wieder probieren, n Starrbike abzuhängen ;-)


----------



## slaine (17. Oktober 2007)

rip schrieb:


> oki, habe mir für die vormittage am WE nix vorgenommen. Wolltest Du Tour fahren oder lieber ein wenig hardcore?
> Mit Wurzelpassagen habe ich noch höllische Schmerzen, weil der Finger immer noch gebrochen ist... aber droppen und Northshores klappen super..
> 
> übrigens benötigte ich in Winterberg 5 Anläufe, um die Stelle des unfalls wieder fehlerfrei zu fahren (das Alter   ).
> ...



aua aua des klingt aber noch nicht so gut mit deinem finger? würde zu Samstag vormittag tendieren - ob tour oder voll-auf-die-12 egal - hab jetzt ne andere nr schick ich dir nachher als pm!


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hätte am WE auf jeden Fall große Lust auf ne Runde. Wenn's sein muss eben völlig ungefedert. Dann könnten alle mal wieder probieren, n Starrbike abzuhängen ;-)


 
was schwebt dir denn so vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (17. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> aua aua des klingt aber noch nicht so gut mit deinem finger? würde zu Samstag vormittag tendieren - ob tour oder voll-auf-die-12 egal - hab jetzt ne andere nr schick ich dir nachher als pm!



Dann lass uns die Integralhelme nehmen und Vollschutz anlegen, hab nämlich ne neue Gabel, die ich einspringen muss. Ich fahre definitiv beide Tage, möglichst vormittags.


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Liegt noch brach, das gute Stück. Die Lieferzeiten der Online-Shops sind nach dem Ende der Hauptsaison auch nicht besser geworden. Liegen wahrscheinlich nach dem arbeitsreichen Sommer alle vor Belgrad...
> 
> 
> Hallo exto das mit den Teilen kenne ich. Habe am 29.8. ein paar Teile bestellt wovon ein Teil bis heute noch nicht lieferbar ist. Können Die sich jetzt an die Backe nageln. Habe ich abbestellt und wo anders bestellt.
> Gruß firefighter


----------



## mbnette (17. Oktober 2007)

ok also werden an beiden tagen an diesem WE irgendwelche touren gestartet, nur hab noch net ganz verstanden wann was für ne toru gefahren wird! und woich ne größere chance mit meinem hardtail hätte mitzkommen! wär cool wenn ihr noch mal iwie genau termin zeit und art der tour aufschreiben könntet! hab auf jeden fall lust mitzukommen nur sontag vormittag wird schlecht eher nachmittags aba samstag hab ich den ganzen tach zeit!
greetz


----------



## Loni (18. Oktober 2007)

hallo Junx, 

ich find die Sünteltour am Wochenende zwar durchaus reizvoll, kann aber leider nicht mit, weil ich nach Bremen muss. 
Euch aber viel Spaß im Deister, Süntel, etc. 
 Lena


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2007)

@ exto- samstag oder sonntag, wann willst du los ?


----------



## exto (18. Oktober 2007)

Ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Da es mit der Action ohne die Else eh etwas sparsamer wird, konnen wir uns gerne der geplanten Süntel-Tour anschließen. 
Vielleicht ist der Hügel ja doch besser, als sein Ruf...

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist dafür Sonntag 11:30 Laube angesagt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Da es mit der Action ohne die Else eh etwas sparsamer wird, konnen wir uns gerne der geplanten Süntel-Tour anschließen.
> Vielleicht ist der Hügel ja doch besser, als sein Ruf...
> 
> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist dafür Sonntag 11:30 Laube angesagt, oder?


 
11,30h laube ist korrekt. 
was sagt denn wetter.de ? ist samstag oder sonntag besseres wetter ?


----------



## Merlin'91 (18. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 11,30h laube ist korrekt.
> was sagt denn wetter.de ? ist samstag oder sonntag besseres wetter ?



Hallo allerseits!

Wetter.de sagt: 
Heiter bis wolkig, ~10°C, Wind ~10 km/h aus Richtung Nord-Ost (Stand: Do. Vormittag)

Also firsch, aber recht schön für ne Oktober-Tour.

Bis Sontag an der Laube


----------



## exto (18. Oktober 2007)

Müsst ihr alle nicht arbeiten?  

 Hatte ich auch grad rausgesucht. Sa, oder So ist auch wettermäßig egal. Also Sonntag.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2007)

also sonntag !


----------



## Deister Koffer (18. Oktober 2007)

Leider wird das nichts mit den 21.10, muss arbeiten.  
Jedes fahren wir am 27.10, aber da bei bleibt es dann.,
Deister Koffer


----------



## Merlin'91 (18. Oktober 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Leider wird das nichts mit den 21.10, muss arbeiten.
> Jedes fahren wir am 27.10, aber da bei bleibt es dann.,
> Deister Koffer



Hi Deister Koffer!
Schade, immer diese Verpflichtungen...


Was machen wir den alternativ? Deister-Trail-Tour Vielleicht zum berüchtigten A2 Trail? Ich hänge mich ortsunkundig einfach bei Euch dran.

Am folgenden WE (26./27. 10) ist wieder eine Bückeberg-Tour geplant, bevor das Wetter so langsam ungenießbar wird. Man könnte ja den Samstag für den BB nehmen und am Sonntag den Süntel besuchen.
Was meint ihr?

Grüße


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Oktober 2007)

jau, lass uns mal sonntag den A2 Trail testen. Wo und wann? Die Westsdeisterbiker könnten mich ja auf dem Kammweg am Fernsehturm treffen, oder wir starten gleich vom Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke.


----------



## Scott-y (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann Sonnabend wieder nicht ( Arbeit) und Sonntag muß ich mal mit der Familie was machen( sonst sabotieren die noch mein Bike ) 
Wenn doch noch was gehen sollte melde ich mich.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich wär Sonntag auch dabei! Hoffentlich finden wir den sagenumwobenen Pfad diesmal :-D

Mir käme ein Treffpunkt auf dem Kammweg entgegen.

Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2007)

ist mir schei..egal, hauptsache frische luft und biken 
könnte sonst auch ne tour im kleinen deister anbieten .
wenn ostdeister, dann wär treffpunkt fernsehturm cool. den kann ich in 50min ab springe  erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaGarmel (18. Oktober 2007)

Halloooo?

weiß jemand etwas von Dirts im Deister ???


----------



## exto (18. Oktober 2007)

@GaGarmel: Standartantwort: Das wissen viele, wird dir hier aber niemand auf die Nase binden. Treib dich am WE ein bisschen auf dem Kammweg rum, oder setzt dich am Annaturm hin und quatsch einfach ein Paar Leute an, die aussehen, als würden sie dich mitnehmen.

@hoerman: Da schließ ich mich an: Hauptsache mal wieder draußen. Hab heute ein Paar Teile gekriegt, aber noch nicht alle. Am Wochenende also alternativfahrrad... 

Hab aber heute Abend den RAhmen schon mal wieder zusammengebaut und die Kettenführung drangestrickt. Dazu den fetten "Ring-God". Sieht schon mal recht böse aus


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo exto,
ist die Maverick schon angekommen?
In einer Std bin ich beim Doc. Ich hoffe das er die Fäden zieht und die Schiene entfernt. Hast du schonmal mit einem geschienten Daumen versucht mit dem Trigger zu schalten? geht nicht!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Oktober 2007)

ich kann am Sonntag leider doch nicht   Ich hab ne Einladung zum 96 Spiel, die ich nicht ablehnen kann  
ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Loni (19. Oktober 2007)

och Männo! 
Jetzt geht ihr den A2trail suchen und ich bin nicht da 

viel Spaß und auf dass ihr fündig werdet!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich kann am Sonntag leider doch nicht   Ich hab ne Einladung zum 96 Spiel, die ich nicht ablehnen kann
> ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß


 

h a l l o ??? 

das spiel ist um 17.00 uhr , da kannst du ja wohl nochmal 3h guiden


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wie siehts denn eigentlich für Samstag aus?? 
Hätte da jemand Interesse an ner kleinen Westdeistertrailtour mit Start Teufelsbrückenparkplatz (auch mit Lonis Lieblings-A2-Trail ) oder ner BB Trailtour (ähnlich der letzten Tour, mit den betsen Trails , allerdings nicht ganz so lang  )??
Die genaue Planung für dieses Weekend steht leider noch nicht, aber spätestens heute Abend könnte ich genaue Infos geben.

Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> ist die Maverick schon angekommen?
> In einer Std bin ich beim Doc. Ich hoffe das er die Fäden zieht und die Schiene entfernt. Hast du schonmal mit einem geschienten Daumen versucht mit dem Trigger zu schalten? geht nicht!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wenn ich dem Warentracking von GLS glauben kann, müsste die Stütze heute nachmittag oder morgen kommen.
Nützt aber nicht wirklich viel, weil die Else noch ziemlich gerupft ist und ich sie nicht im Schnellverfahren wieder aufbauen will. Schließlich ist Revision angesagt. 
Rahmen ist wieder fertig (incl. neu gefetteter aber ansonsten tadelloser Lager und gewartetem Federbein), viele Teile liegen blitzblank und einbaufertig im Regal, aber einiges muss eben noch gemacht werden. 
Die Laufräder (bzw. Naben) sind noch dran, genauso die Bremsen. Für den Antrieb fehlt noch das 36er KB. da das aber eh Lieferzeit hat, werd ich das 32er erst mal weiter verwenden.
Ich denke, im November ist alles wieder tip-top.
Was deinen Daumen angeht: Herzliches Beileid   Ich fahre seit dem Frankreich-Urlaub mit nem halbsteifen Ringfinger. Man glaubt ja gar nicht, wie oft so'n Ding im Weg ist. Außerdem weiß ja jeder Mann: Halbsteif ist schei$$e  
Ich denke, ich werd doch mal zum Doc damit müssen. Mal sehn wann's mal passt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> h a l l o ???
> 
> das spiel ist um 17.00 uhr , da kannst du ja wohl nochmal 3h guiden



das könnte ich ,wenn ich selber fahren würde. Ich werde aber um 13:30 schon abgeholt. Wir wurden von unserem Lieferanten eingeladen, und da wird dann schonmal  vorgeglüht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie siehts denn eigentlich für Samstag aus??
> Hätte da jemand Interesse an ner kleinen Westdeistertrailtour mit Start Teufelsbrückenparkplatz (auch mit Lonis Lieblings-A2-Trail ) oder ner BB Trailtour (ähnlich der letzten Tour, mit den betsen Trails , allerdings nicht ganz so lang  )??
> Die genaue Planung für dieses Weekend steht leider noch nicht, aber spätestens heute Abend könnte ich genaue Infos geben.
> ...



Leider muss ich die nächsten Samstage bis Mitte November arbeiten. Am Sonntag den 4.11. hab ich endlich mal nen Kumpel zum biken übereden können. Den würde ich gern mal mit auf den A2 Trail oder die anderen Ostdeistertrails nehmen, weil ich nicht weiß ob der schon genug Fahrtechnik für Grabweg und Co hat.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie siehts denn eigentlich für Samstag aus??
> Hätte da jemand Interesse an ner kleinen Westdeistertrailtour mit Start Teufelsbrückenparkplatz (auch mit Lonis Lieblings-A2-Trail ) oder ner BB Trailtour (ähnlich der letzten Tour, mit den betsen Trails , allerdings nicht ganz so lang  )??
> Die genaue Planung für dieses Weekend steht leider noch nicht, aber spätestens heute Abend könnte ich genaue Infos geben.
> ...



hallo tom,
wie soll die tour denn aussehen, und wie lang soll sie werden ?
frage deshalb, da ich samstag abend noch beim handball ran muß, und so gg. 17.15 h spätestens wieder zu hause sein müsste. könnte wohl aber auch erst ab ca. 13.00 h.


----------



## varadero (19. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...In einer Std bin ich beim Doc. Ich hoffe das er die Fäden zieht und die Schiene entfernt....


*OT:*





  wtf????

Was hast du denn gemach schappi - du *schlimmer Finger*??? 

LG aus snowy Salzburg
Varadero


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2007)

Also nochmal: Wer fährt Sonntag eine Süntel-Alternativ-Tour?
@mbnette: Ich hab auch ein Hardtail und komme immer gut mit (hoch besser, runter eher schlecht als recht. aber das passt schon...) Also komm mit!

Samy


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo tom,
> wie soll die tour denn aussehen, und wie lang soll sie werden ?
> frage deshalb, da ich samstag abend noch beim handball ran muß, und so gg. 17.15 h spätestens wieder zu hause sein müsste. könnte wohl aber auch erst ab ca. 13.00 h.



Hallo Sören,
13:00 würde schon gut passen, da es dann schon etwas wärmer ist.
Ich würde ne gekürzte Bückebergtour mit den neu entdeckten Trailstücken bevorzugen (du wirst begeistert sein ). Würde aber auch zur Teufelsbrücke kommen.
Vielleicht so 2-2,5 Std FAhrzeit genügen mir.

Downhillfaller kommt hoffentlich auch mit. Aber nimm falls es klappt dein Stereo (wir wollen geniessen, nicht rasen )
Also melde Dich ob Du dabei bist,  und wo Du lieber fahren willst.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ich wohne am Ende des Deisters in der Nähe der A2 . Wie mir scheint seid ihr auch alles Trailverrückte wie meiner einer . Ich bin öfter im Westdeister unterwegs , aber meist alleine da meine Kumpels meist Grab fahren wollen . 
Wenn ihr einverstanden seid würd ich mich mal als Guide zur Verfügung stellen , ich kann euch bestimmt noch paar neue Trailstücke zeigen . Mein Enduro wiegt allerdings 16 Kilo , bergauf hab ich's nich sooo eilig . 
Zur Zeit is nur einer meiner beiden Arme gebrochen , das Grab fordert halt seine Opfer . Ich denke aber so in 3 bis 4 Wochen geht das wieder . 
Ich will mich natürlich nich aufdrängen , aber wenn Interesse besteht könnt ihr ja was dazu schreiben . Den Trails tut das auch gut wenn da mehr Leute fahren .
Ich meld mich dann wieder , viel Spaß am Wochenende !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> 13:00 würde schon gut passen, da es dann schon etwas wärmer ist.
> Ich würde ne gekürzte Bückebergtour mit den neu entdeckten Trailstücken bevorzugen (du wirst begeistert sein ). Würde aber auch zur Teufelsbrücke kommen.
> Vielleicht so 2-2,5 Std FAhrzeit genügen mir.
> ...


Hallo Tom, 
hier ist die Freundin von Sören. Hab gerade mit ihm telefoniert. Er würde gerne morgen mit Euch die Bückebergtour fahren, er kommt auch mit dem Stereo. Er ist dann um 13 Uhr da. Kann auch ein bischen länger gehen, Handballabfahrt ist erst um 18 Uhr in Springe. 
Ich hoffe, ich hab das hier richtig reingeschrieben, ist das erste Mal 
I.O. morgen 13 Uhr???

VG Tanja


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> hier ist die Freundin von Sören. Hab gerade mit ihm telefoniert. Er würde gerne morgen mit Euch die Bückebergtour fahren, er kommt auch mit dem Stereo. Er ist dann um 13 Uhr da. Kann auch ein bischen länger gehen, Handballabfahrt ist erst um 18 Uhr in Springe.
> Ich hoffe, ich hab das hier richtig reingeschrieben, ist das erste Mal
> I.O. morgen 13 Uhr???
> ...


Hallo TAnja,
Du kannst Deinem Liebsten (der es sich vermutlich wieder bei den Indians gutgehen lasst ) ausrichten, dass wir uns SA. um 13:00 in Reinsdorf treffen.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo TAnja,
> Du kannst Deinem Liebsten (der es sich vermutlich wieder bei den Indians gutgehen lasst ) ausrichten, dass wir uns SA. um 13:00 in Reinsdorf treffen.
> Gruß
> Tom


Hallo Tom,
nee, der ist beim Handballtraining und vermutlich gehen die noch 3 Stunden dieses Training durch .  Aber nachmittags ist spitze, dann kann ich morgen früh auch noch mal meinem Sport nachgehen. (einer muß ja auf die Lütsche aufpassen).  Viel Spaß morgen 

Tanja


----------



## Merlin'91 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi Tom!

Schade, 13 Uhr ist n'besserle zu spät für mich, grrr.
Muss halb drei schon wieder wech...also werde ich vor euch eine gemütliche Runde sausen (will die Gegend um die Schwefelquellen erkunden).

An die Bückeberger-Mitradler: 
Wünsch Euch morgen ne Menge FUN auf urigen Trails

An alle die anderen: 
Wer plant wo und wann am Sonntag einen schicken Ausritt im Deister??? Hätt mal wieder Bock auf diesen Berg und würde mich gern dranhängen. Bis auf extreme "Airtime" bin ich für alles zu haben (was biken angeht, natürlich).

Grüße Euch


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2007)

Merlin'91 schrieb:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> 
> An alle die anderen:
> ...




Ja, wie gesagt, ich fahr Sonntag, aber nicht allein... Allerdings kenn ich mich auch nicht soo gut aus. Aber wir werden schon Wege finden.

Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2007)

training war gut und wir haben alles geklärt 

(sieg dürfte jetzt morgen abend dann klargehen )  bin morgen um 13.00 uhr anwesend  und  f i t  !!!   

und sonntag schaun wir mal 

v.g. sören ( wieder zu hause )


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2007)

@ exto and all:

wann soll es denn sonntag losgehen?,
oder kannst du auch morgen( samstag ) nachmittag schon ?

sonntag abend muß ich meine indians mal wieder unterstützen ab 20.00h und vorher wollte ich ab 15.00 h mit familie in den wald . dropland anschauen.
(schon mal vorfühlen , was madame zum III. bike ( enduro ) sagen würde ).
nachdem ich mir heute die neue  "freeride" geholt hatte, und "s i e"  das gesehen hatte,sagte sie nur : " jetzt wird der kerl auf seine alten tage  auch noch  verrückt  und bekloppt " . ( ich sag mal lieber nix  ( weibliche logik )
hoffe auch euch am 24/11 

bis morgen 

hoerman


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sören,
ich habe gerade ne Tour mit ca. 760 Hm und 36 KM zusammengebastelt.
Erfahrungsgem. wird es eher etwas mehr am Ende sein. 
Ist das so Ok. Oder willste noch ne SChleife mehr?? (Ich habe nur einen meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so spektakulären Abschnitt der letzten Tour weggelassen)
Wird bei diesem geilen Wetter echt Laune machen. 

Bis nachher (13:00 in Reinsdorf vorm alten Hotel Seelbach (geschlossen))
Gruß Tom
@Merlin: Schade, vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Mal.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2007)

hallo tom,
denke das passt so. 
dann bis nachher.


----------



## MotörBike (20. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nachdem ich mir heute die neue  "freeride" geholt hatte, und "s i e"  das gesehen hatte,sagte sie nur : " jetzt wird der kerl auf seine alten tage  auch noch  verrückt  und bekloppt " . ( ich sag mal lieber nix  ( weibliche logik )



  So ziemlich den gleichen Wortlaut, hab' ich am Mittwoch auch zu hören bekommen. Also, Du bist nicht allein!

LG...Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> *OT:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Varadero du alter Bergbewohner.

das du bei uns mitliest! Ist schon eine ziemlich verückte Truppe hier.
Wenn ich es nicht schaffe nach Salzburg zu kommen, dann pack doch dein Bike mal ein und komm mit HLX nach Hannover, kannst bei mir im Gästezimmer schlafen.
Vieleicht zum nächsten Deisterkreisel im Frühjahr2008?
Mein Daumen hat der Doc aufschneiden müssen, da dort ein dicker Knoten drin gewachsen ist. Jetzt hat er zwar die Fäden gezogen aber noch einmal für eine Woche eine Schiene drumgemacht und mit einem steifen Daumen kann man nicht schalten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ exto and all:
> 
> 20.00h und vorher wollte ich ab 15.00 h mit familie in den wald . dropland anschauen.
> (schon mal vorfühlen , was madame zum III. bike ( enduro ) sagen würde ).
> ...



Hallo Hoerman
das passende Outfit hast du ja jetzt (da können wir dich nicht mehr Silversurfer nennen)
Wie fährt es sich in der neuen Hose?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Schappi!

Dann wünsch ich dir alles Gute und baldige Besserung!
Ich soll von hier dort rauf zum Biken kommen - na das muß ich mir noch gut überlegen!

Varadero


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ exto and all:
> 
> wann soll es denn sonntag losgehen?,
> oder kannst du auch morgen( samstag ) nachmittag schon ?



Da ich schon die ganze Woche auf der Arbeit Richtungen vorgeben muss, mach ich's mir jetzt mal einfach:

Uhrzeit und Ort sind mir relativ egal. Ost- oder Westdeister, Süntel oder sonstwas auch. Da die else noch brach liegt, komm ich mit dem Rocky wohin auch immer ihr euch trefft und schließe mich einfach an. Wo und wann, werd ich ja hier erfahren.

Gruß

Axel

P.S. @ Schappi: Maverick ist da und hat schon (von der "anpackqualität" her) leichte bis mittlere Begeisterungsstürme hevorgerufen


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi!
> 
> Dann wünsch ich dir alles Gute und baldige Besserung!
> Ich soll von hier dort rauf zum Biken kommen - na das muß ich mir noch gut überlegen!
> ...



Hallo Varadero,
wir haben hier wunderschöne Singletrails und FR Strecken!!
Wenn du weiter Vorne im Thread (22. August) schaust haben wir den ersten Desiterkreisel mit 16 Leuten 80km und 1400 hm gemacht.
Du bist herzlich eingeladen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Axel
> 
> P.S. @ Schappi: Maverick ist da und hat schon (von der "anpackqualität" her) leichte bis mittlere Begeisterungsstürme hevorgerufen



Neid!!!
Die wünsche ich mir von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag!
Welchen Durchmesser hast Du und von wo hast du sie bekommen?
Hast du eventuell noch Interesse an einer langen FR Hose von Platzangst wie die von Sören (schau sie dir morgen mal an) eine ist noch in XL oder L zu haben
Gruß
Schappi

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (20. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Varadero,
> wir haben hier wunderschöne Singletrails und FR Strecken!!
> Wenn du weiter Vorne im Thread (22. August) schaust haben wir den ersten Desiterkreisel mit 16 Leuten 80km und 1400 hm gemacht.
> Du bist herzlich eingeladen
> ...


Na ja, vielleicht überleg ich mir das wirklich mal!
Danke für die Einladung!!!!
Aktuell bin ich ja mehr am Ein- (Sommerreifen, Motorradl, Garten, ...) und Auswintern (Winterreifen, Winterradl, Schi, ...).


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Varadero

zum NÃ¤chsten Deisterkreisel



Oder zum nÃ¤chsten Fahrtechnik seminar:




Im FrÃ¼hjahr 2008
Der Flug mit HLX kostet dich nur 29
â¬ pro Strecke

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Varadero
> 
> zum Nächsten Deisterkreisel
> 
> ...



Schappi, der Flug ist günstiger als der Fahrtechnikkurs  
Schönes Bild  . Von oben sah das aber viel steiler aus, als auf dem Bild. Aber hast mich gut getroffen, nur die Reflexionstreifen an meiner Jacke muss ich beim nächsten mal abkleben  

@hoermann: wie fährt es sich in meiner Hose  . Aber Rot passt auch besser zu dir  . Als zukünftiger Freerider muss man auch auffallen   

@Barbie+hoermann: was ist los, wo ist der Tourbericht aus den Bückebergen. Habt ihr euch verfahren   

Schönes Rest-WE allen und viel Spaß morgen im Deister. Event. bin ich morgen (zu Fuß  ) auch dort.
VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wir sind mehrere Trails der letzten Tour gefahren, mussten dann aber aus zeitlichen Gründen am Ende etwas abkürzen.  
Die Trails waren wieder klasse. 
Am Ende wars allerdings doch A....kalt.
Sören diesmal nicht als Silversurfer  sondern wie ein echter Freerider  gekleidet unterwegs hatte leider gesundheitliche Probleme.:kotz: 


Gruß und ein schönes Restwochende
wünscht Tom

@Sören: Gute Besserung.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2007)

jau hose ist cool. ( selbst schuld dirk  )

war heut echt nicht mein tag.  hatte schon am start schwere beine, und 
tom ist abgegangen wie schmittskatze . hab nur noch die hinterreifen gesehen.

handball hab ich heute abend abgesagt, bin völlig platt.

nochmal danke an tom und sein garmin  für´s guiden 

schönen abend noch

hoerman


----------



## schappi (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sören,
du solltest einmal 2 Wochen kürzer treten und dich richtig auskurieren
Bist du heute auch wieder mit Exto losgezogen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> du solltest einmal 2 Wochen kürzer treten und dich richtig auskurieren
> Bist du heute auch wieder mit Exto losgezogen?
> Gruß
> Schappi


hallo schappi, 
wahrscheinlich hast du recht. seit der magen-darm geschichte komm ich irgendwie nicht mehr so recht in schuss. denke ernsthaft über die 2 wochen pause nach. 
heute ging garnix. wie tom mir gestern schon provozeite, hab ich heute richtig brach gelegen. nase dicht, kaum luft bekommen und nen kopf wie ne gasuhr. war heute nachmittag mit family im wald. haben uns mal das dropland angeschaut. tanja hat uns für verrückt erklärt, da runter zu fahren. konnte sie aber beruhigen, nachdem ich ihr erklärte , das wir nur die gemäßigten teile fahren .

beim hochgehen haben wir dann noch evil knievel getroffen , der sich für die westdeister-seite als guide zur verfügung stellen will, sobald seine hand den gips abbekommt. ( von hier nochmal schöne grüße und wir nehmen dein angebot zum guiden gerne an ). 

selbst beim spazierengehen war ich kaputt wie hulle. denke ne pause kann ich gut gebrauchen. (zumindest bis zum nächsten wochenende )

schönen sonntag noch

hoerman


----------



## schappi (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sören,
Ich habe sorge, daß du dich ausbrennst.
nimm mal Zinktabletten (als Brausetabletten) das hilft dem Immunsystem. Meine älteste Tochter die im Kindergarten arbeitet nimt die immer in der Erkältungszeit, selbst bei 50% Krankenstand hat sie nie etwas.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> Ich habe sorge, daß du dich ausbrennst.
> nimm mal Zinktabletten (als Brausetabletten) das hilft dem Immunsystem. Meine älteste Tochter die im Kindergarten arbeitet nimt die immer in der Erkältungszeit, selbst bei 50% Krankenstand hat sie nie etwas.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Kann ich nur bestätigen Vitamin C + Zink und Schluss mit krank.
Und vor allem ist jetzt die beste Zeit mal 14 Tage Ruhe zu halten und dem Körper Regeneration zu gönnen.
Da ich am WE weg war, bin ich am Freitg noch schnell allein losgefahren
(mußte auch noch meine beim Fahrtechniksemiar erstandene Hose testen und das gelernte abrufen)
Bin also mal den Bielsteintrail runtergefahren und 3x abgeflogen.
Holla war das nass und rutschig.
Dann noch Grabweg und wieder nach Hause (mit Verbindungsetappen ca. 2h)

Aber...I H R fehltet mir...allein ist schon etws langweiliger 

Die Hose ist trotz meiner 1,90 in Größe L etwas zu lang und seehr weit, etwas mehr Bauch darf also sein,
aber sieht auch nach Bodenkontakten aus wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Oktober 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Und vor allem ist jetzt die beste Zeit mal 14 Tage Ruhe zu halten und dem Körper Regeneration zu gönnen.
> 
> Die Hose ist trotz meiner 1,90 in Größe L etwas zu lang und seehr weit, etwas mehr Bauch darf also sein,
> aber sieht auch nach Bodenkontakten aus wie neu.



heißt das jetzt, das ihr mich die nächsten 2 wochen nicht dabei haben wollt 
(ich hoffe ja wohl nicht ). aber den tip mit den zinktabletten probier ich mal.
ist aber echt zum heulen, vor 2 monaten mach ich noch nen lauten und erzähl stolz zu tanja, das ich seitdem ich vor knapp 4 jahren mit dem rauchen aufgehört habe, ich sogut wie keine erkältung mehr hatte. in diesen letzten 2 monaten war ich eigentlich dauernd krank oder am schwächeln  echt zum :kotz:

@ roudy : also ich hab die hose jetzt auch in gr. l, ( danke nochmal dirk ) find die aber nicht zu lang. ein wenig bollerig ist sie, und unten könnte sie ein wenig enger sein, ansonsten aber echt gut. und  hauptsache cool aussehen 

p.s. indians-weiden 3:2 sieg 
schönen wochenanfang 

hoerman


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin ihr Lieben,

das Wetter war fieser als vorhergesagt, alle sind ein bisschen fertig von der langen Saison, ne amtliche Tourvorhersage gab's für Sonntag auch nicht, also hab ich's mir mit ner guten Flasche Vino gemütlich gemacht und an meiner Else geschraubt.

Was soll ich sagen? Sexy isse wieder geworden  

Zwar erst als noch nicht ganz fahrbereites Fotomodell, aber hier isse exclusiv und als Premiere für euch. Tadaaaaaaaaa !!!!





Paar neue Teile, die albernen Aufkleber von den Anbauteilen gestrippt (Schweinearbeit), usselige Aufschrift auf dem Oberrohr entfernt (Danke für den Tip, Homer) und alles frisch gewienert und gefettet.

Jetzt noch alles neu einstellen, Paar Kleinteile dran und es kann wieder losgeh'n.

Meine Winterpause ist hiermit beendet...


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

Exto,

die neue Maverick schon ausprobiert?
Wo hast du die nun bestellt?
Die schaltbare Kefü sieht ja gut aus endlich kein Geklapper mehr, wie schaltet sie denn?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem schalten wär auch meine frage gewesen. wenn das funzt, wär das auch für mich ne alternative, da das geklappere einem mächtig auf den geist geht. allerdings nach meiner 2-wöchigen zwangspause :-(


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...endlich kein Geklapper mehr...


da hätt ich noch ne andere Alternative=>


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Varadero,
das ist etwas von dem Exto und ich (beide Canyon ES) schon seit einiger Zeit träumen. Einer von unseren Mitfahrern Nippelspanner hat auch ein Yeti mit Rohloff.
Aber im Augenblick sind wir noch zu Arm für eine Rohloff, mehr als eine schaltbare KeFü könnnen wir bei unseren Finanzministern nicht durchsetzten
Gruß
schappi


----------



## slaine (22. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Varadero,
> das ist etwas von dem Exto und ich (beide Canyon ES) schon seit einiger Zeit träumen. Einer von unseren Mitfahrern Nippelspanner hat auch ein Yeti mit Rohloff.
> Aber im Augenblick sind wir noch zu Arm für eine Rohloff, mehr als eine schaltbare KeFü könnnen wir bei unseren Finanzministern nicht durchsetzten
> Gruß
> schappi



muss ja nicht gleich ne Rohloff sein. Bekannter von mir fährt son Ding von Shimpanso (?) an seinem Freerider und schwärmt vom Schaltkomfort. Ist bei weitem günstiger als das Rohloff-Teil, mir persönlich wärs zu schwer, wenn Interesse besteht kann ich noch mal Details erfragen.


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Slaine,

ich weiß nicht ob die Shimano Teile auf Dauer die hohen Drehmomente vertragen.
Die Shimano haben so viel ich weiß auch nur 8 oder 9 Gänge, für FR ist das bestimmt ok aber für Touren ist das ein bischen grob abgestuft.

Aber frag mal was er für eine Shimanonabe drin hat das hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> da hätt ich noch ne andere Alternative=>



Varadero,
da hast du natürlich etwas ganz was edeles!
Hast du noch mehr Bilder von dem Bike?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du noch mehr Bilder von dem Bike?


drück doch mal auf das Bild!  
(Hier z.B. das aktuelle Herbst/Winter Setting.)

Die Shimano Nexus Inter-8 Premium hatte ich vorher in dem Radl, jetzt nur mehr im Stadtradl. Für echte MTB Touren mMn. nicht geeignet (zu große Gangsprünge bei zu wenig Gesamtübersetzung).

Die Rohloff in einem Fully ist sicher auch nicht ideal => zu viel ungefederte Masse im Hinterrad!!! => Wir werden wohl alle noch auf die zukünftigen Getriebebikes warten müssen!!!  
Ausserdem brauch man beim fully auch noch einen Kettenspanner.

So, jetzt muß ich raus den Schnee mit der Rohloff zu zerpflügen!!

Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> So, jetzt muß ich raus den Schnee mit der Rohloff zu zerpflügen!!


und hier das unschöne Ergebnis eines im ca. 20cm tiefen Schnee versteckten Astes:


 

 
die schöne Hose!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2007)

AUAHH na dann gute besserung


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

Au Sch..., 
das sieht aber schmerzhaft aus!

vieleicht hätte dir eine FR Hose aus absolut reißfestem Nylon wie sie Roudy, Hoerman und ich jetzt tragen geholfen (wenn du Interesse hättest könnte ich dir noch eine besorgen) Preis liegt noch deutlich unter dem günstigsten auf der Seite (bei Bedarf kann ich ihn dir per PN schicken)
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Wildebeest-Freeridepant-Hose-2007::8542.html
Meine Frau sagt wenn ich so nach Hause komme immer:#
Du bist doch eigentlich zu alt für so einen Unfug!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt wenn ich so nach Hause komme immer:#
> Du bist doch eigentlich zu alt für so einen Unfug!
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 ... und schappi's frau muß das ganz schön oft sagen 

 nicht wahr ??? *grins,duckundweg*


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche!
Die Verletzung ist halb so wild - ein klassiches blutiges Knie eben, so wie wir sie als Kinder jeden Tag 3x hatten!  
Ich war nachher schon wieder mit den Kindern Bob fahren!

Die Hose liegt schon gewaschen bei Muttern zur Reparatur!!  
Ich hoffe sie näht mir nicht ein Herz drauf!  

@ schappi: So eine Hose würde mir schon gefallen, aber online ohne vorher zu probieren ist immer so eine (blöde) Sache - bei meinem komischen Körperbau.
@ hoerman: Was die arme Frau Schappi so alles mitmachen muß!?!?


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... und schappi's frau muß das ganz schön oft sagen
> 
> nicht wahr ??? *grins,duckundweg*



Sagt der Mann der 60° Gefälle runterfährt und mit 40 an zu droppen fängt.

Aber das du das Tanja auch noch zeigst und sie hier mitlesen lässt spricht für Eure Beziehung






[/url][/IMG]
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche!
> Die Verletzung ist halb so wild - ein klassiches blutiges Knie eben, so wie wir sie als Kinder jeden Tag 3x hatten!
> Ich war nachher schon wieder mit den Kindern Bob fahren!
> 
> ...







Ist das Loch von Stock oder vom Sturz?
Was hat Deine Liebste denn gesagt als du so nach Hause kamst?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Oktober 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Die Rohloff in einem Fully ist sicher auch nicht ideal => zu viel ungefederte Masse im Hinterrad!!!


Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein!
Wenn die Kinematik zur Dose passt, gilt auch beim Fully: Rohloff kaufen, einbauen und glücklich sein. Gerade jetzt im Herbst und Winter bei Schlamm und Schnee ist´s immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie Besitzer der üblichen Rasselschaltung nach verunglückten Schaltmanövern ihre versiffte Kette mit klammen Fingerchen wieder zusammen frickeln. Dann hat sich jeder Euro für die Dose gelohnt...


----------



## varadero (22. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ist das Loch vom Stock oder vom Sturz?


  Das weis ich nicht, als ich aufgestanden bin war's plötzlich da!!  



schappi schrieb:


> Was hat Deine Liebste denn gesagt als du so nach Hause kamst?


Meine Frau kann so eine Lapalie nicht mehr erschüttern!
Als ich aber vor Jahren (vor den Kindern) mit dem Motorrad genau vor Ihr gestürzt bin (sie hätte mich ja nicht so treiben müssen!), da war sie dann doch ein wenig ...:
Als ich ihr sagte sie solle doch bitte das Rote Kreuz anrufen, weil das ist nicht normal, daß der Knochen da so seitlich rausschaut, hat sie nach der Nummer gefragt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto,
> 
> die neue Maverick schon ausprobiert?
> Wo hast du die nun bestellt?
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht gefahren. Keine Luft auf'm Dämpfer, Bremsen noch nicht wieder justiert usw. Bin ja erst gestern Abend fertig geworden. Im Mom muss ich viel Arbeiten und wenn ich nach Hause komme isses dunkel. Erfahrungsbericht kommt, sobald es geht... 

@Nippelspanner: Ich bin von dem Ding schon überzeugt, ohne es mal ausprobiert zu haben. Nach dem Urlaub im März gibt's Kassensturz...


----------



## slaine (23. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sagt der Mann der 60° Gefälle runterfährt und mit 40 an zu droppen fängt.
> 
> Aber das du das Tanja auch noch zeigst und sie hier mitlesen lässt spricht für Eure Beziehung
> 
> ...



hehe stimmt hab da ja auch noch ein paar bilders auf Lager, kann ich ja nachher mal hochladen


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sagt der Mann der 60° Gefälle runterfährt und mit 40 an zu droppen fängt.
> 
> Aber das du das Tanja auch noch zeigst und sie hier mitlesen lässt spricht für Eure Beziehung
> 
> ...


 

 ich bin aber "erst" 38, also kannst du mich nicht meinen *grins*


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2007)

Heh Sören,

lässt es sich mit deiner Trainingspause vereinbaren, am Sonntag ein Paar Faxen auf'm Grab, im Dropland und (wenn's ganz sportlich werden soll) Ladies zu machen?

Ich wollte mit Niggels und Maren in den Deister, aber ohne viele KM und HM - Ambitionen. Halt just for Fun und frische Luft...

Die Frage geht natürlich auch an die übrigen "üblichen Verdächtigen"


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Heh Sören,
> 
> lässt es sich mit deiner Trainingspause vereinbaren, am Sonntag ein Paar Faxen auf'm Grab, im Dropland und (wenn's ganz sportlich werden soll) Ladies zu machen?
> 
> ...


 

hai exto 

für solche faxen unterbreche ich gerne meine von roudy und schappi

verordnete zwangspause . wann soll es denn losgehen ? sag ne 

uhrzeit, und ich bin da


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2007)

Wie gehabt, Sonntag 11:00h Laube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2007)

ich werde da sein *freu*


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2007)

So, erster Fahrbericht:

Die Maverick-Stütze ist doch Mist. Kein Mensch kann mit nem Ständer in der Hose vernünftig biken...


----------



## schappi (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei (Freitag kommt die Schiene ab)
11:00 Uhr Laube?
Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Heh Sören,
> 
> lässt es sich mit deiner Trainingspause vereinbaren, am Sonntag ein Paar Faxen auf'm Grab, im Dropland und (wenn's ganz sportlich werden soll) Ladies zu machen?
> 
> ...



ich kenn da jetzt dank slaine ein paar ganz nette drops und kicker, wo wir unsere 
technik verbessern können und immer wieder schön üben können. 
was wir schon immer mal vor hatten, springen - wieder hochschieben - und wieder springen .

vielleicht gesellt sich ja el lingo auch dazu, und kann mit uns üben  .

bis balde im walde 

hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein Gips kommt am Freitag auch ab und wenn mein Handgelenk mitspielt komm ich am Sonntag mal 11:00 Uhr an der Laube vorbei , dann kann ich ma Guten Tag sagen . 
Grüße !


----------



## Wasserträger (25. Oktober 2007)

Um noch mal für etwas Verwirrung zu sorgen  stelle ich jetzt die Frage zur Deister/Süntel-Tour die verschoben worden ist.

FINDET DAS NUN AM 27.10. statt????? VIELLEICHT NOCHMAL TREFFPUNKT UND UHRZEIT POSTEN!!!!  

Danke an das Orga-Team und bis Samstag sofern es nicht wieder ausgfällt.....


----------



## Niggels (25. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich kenn da jetzt dank slaine ein paar ganz nette drops und kicker, wo wir unsere
> technik verbessern können und immer wieder schön üben können.
> was wir schon immer mal vor hatten, springen - wieder hochschieben - und wieder springen .
> 
> ...



Ahh das hört sich sehr gut an wie ich finde. Das Dropland hört sich, laut den Beschreibungen meines Vaters, sehr intressant an


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2007)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Um noch mal für etwas Verwirrung zu sorgen  stelle ich jetzt die Frage zur Deister/Süntel-Tour die verschoben worden ist.
> 
> FINDET DAS NUN AM 27.10. statt????? VIELLEICHT NOCHMAL TREFFPUNKT UND UHRZEIT POSTEN!!!!
> 
> Danke an das Orga-Team und bis Samstag sofern es nicht wieder ausgfällt.....


 
hallo kollegen, 
 da meine erkältung immer noch nicht vollkommen abgeklungen ist, 

 wünsch ich euch viel spaß bei der deister-süntel-tour 



meine sportlichen aktivitäten werde ich auf sonntag reduzieren  

wobei ich mich tierisch auf die "faxen machen"  mit exto, schappi, roudy ,

 und evel knievel auf den bekannten trails freue 

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## nst (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich währe auch bei der Süntel-Tour dabei! Gilt jetzt Sam. der 27.10.07 um 11:30 an der Laube? Währe mir recht!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Leider wird das nichts mit den 21.10, muss arbeiten.
> Jedes fahren wir am 27.10, aber da bei bleibt es dann.,
> Deister Koffer


 
hallo nst, schreib deisterkoffer einfach ne  p n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (25. Oktober 2007)

sonst am Samstag A2Trail rauf und runter?
 nochmaaaaaaaaaal!!!


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Loni,
wenn du mal Lust und Zeit hast kann ich dir auch mal ein paar neue Trails am Süllberg zeigen (das ist der Berg links vom Deister auf dem die 3 Windgeneratoren stehen) ist von hannover aus gut per Bike oder per S bahn sowohl S1 als auch S4 zu erreichen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2007)

hallo exto,

tanja fragte grade, ob es sinn machen würde, mit mirka zum zugucken zu kommen, wenn wir unsere faxen auf dem grabweg oder dropland machen 
da ihr ( niggels, maren und du ) ja auch mehr frischluft schnappen  als höhenmeter sammeln wollt ?

oder sind wir doch mehr am biken ?
ich persönlich hätte mehr bock zum üben, da ich noch nicht wirklich fit bin ( würde mich aber der mehrheit beugen )

meld dich mal dazu 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> wenn du mal Lust und Zeit hast kann ich dir auch mal ein paar neue Trails am Süllberg zeigen (das ist der Berg links vom Deister auf dem die 3 Windgeneratoren stehen) ist von hannover aus gut per Bike oder per S bahn sowohl S1 als auch S4 zu erreichen
> Gruß
> Schappi



Jau! 
Lust hab ich immer  und Zeit hat man nicht, die muss man sich nehmen. 
den Süllberg hab ich (auf der Karte) gefunden, östlich vom Deister, 198 m, gell?  Wann hast du dir denn vorgestellt? Hat der Berg Tourpotential oder eher eine Vor- oder Nachmittagsveranstaltung?
(oder vielleicht vormittags auf dem Süllberg vergnügen und dann ab zum A2trail  düsen?  )


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Loni,

der Süllberg ist mehr etwas zum Warmmachen für  1-1,5 std, hat aber ein paar schöne Singletrails von der Qualität des A2 Trails.
Der wäre etwas zum Starten um dann in denn deister zu wechseln.
Eine andere Variante ist die Kombination Benther, Gehrdener und Süllberg.
Der Benther berg und der gehrdener Berg haben ein paar nette Singletrails.
Gruß
Schappi
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

jo, den Gehrdener Berg mag ich gern. schön wurzelig am Waldrand entlang  Süllberg in A2Qualität klingt äußerst verlockend. 
wann machen wir das?

@Rest der Meute: auch Interesse? oder kennt ihr das alle schon?

@mbnette:
Bist du verschollen?
kommst du dieses WE mit (wohin auch immer)?


----------



## Wasserträger (26. Oktober 2007)

So nun gib ich auch nochmal meine Senf dazu und mir ist es völlig SALAMI wo wir fahren, Hauptsache wir fahren

Ich kann aber nur am Samstag und sollte so gegen spätesten 18:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Also dann haut mal in die Tasten und posten ordentlich was damit sich morgen was dreht. 

@Loni falls Du wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Hannover zum Treffpunkt braucht, bitte per SMS melden.

Grüße


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Loni,
Vorschlag wäre 3. oder 4. November
Um den Benther Berg gibt es auf der Nord und der West Seite einen ziemlich langen Singletrail der sich um den halben Benther berg schlängelt (relativ flach) im Gehrgener berg gibt es im Inneren einige nette aber kurze Singletrails
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nst (26. Oktober 2007)

Was ist geht denn jetzt eigentlich am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> Vorschlag wäre 3. oder 4. November
> Um den Benther Berg gibt es auf der Nord und der West Seite einen ziemlich langen Singletrail der sich um den halben Benther berg schlängelt (relativ flach) im Gehrgener berg gibt es im Inneren einige nette aber kurze Singletrails
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ui Schappi, 
ich bin vom 2. bis 4. 11. im Harz bei diesem grandiosen event.
(AUFRUF AN ALLE, MITZUKOMMEN!!!) 
An dem Wochenende geht es also nicht. 
Alternativ kann ich morgen oder sonst halt nochmal für später planen.
Fährst du morgen nicht?  ...Ach, die Daumengeschichte.... ich hoffe, du bist bald wieder fahrtbereit!!


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

nst schrieb:


> Was ist geht denn jetzt eigentlich am Samstag?




ich will fahren.
wenn sich nichts anderes attraktives ergibt, werd ich mich auf zum A2trail machen. Der Süntel läuft ja auch nicht weg.


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Ui Schappi,
> ich bin vom 2. bis 4. 11. im Harz bei diesem grandiosen event.
> (AUFRUF AN ALLE, MITZUKOMMEN!!!)
> An dem Wochenende geht es also nicht.
> ...



Mit wem fährst du da als Team, ich nehme nicht an das du 12 Std alleine fährst?

Morgen geht nicht bei mir da bin ich unterwegs, 
Die Daumenschiene kommt heute runter dann kann ich wieder schalten.
Süllberg und Gehrdener müssen wir dann mal am 10. oder 11.11. machen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Niggels (26. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo exto,
> 
> tanja fragte grade, ob es sinn machen würde, mit mirka zum zugucken zu kommen, wenn wir unsere faxen auf dem grabweg oder dropland machen
> da ihr ( niggels, maren und du ) ja auch mehr frischluft schnappen  als höhenmeter sammeln wollt ?
> ...




Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung  Ich hätte auch mehr Lust aufs üben und faxen machen.


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Mit wem fährst du da als Team, ich nehme nicht an das du 12 Std alleine fährst?
> 
> Morgen geht nicht bei mir da bin ich unterwegs,
> Die Daumenschiene kommt heute runter dann kann ich wieder schalten.
> ...



auch gut. koordinieren wir dann zu gegebener Zeit  
ich hoffe, dass das mit dem Schalten schnell klappt. Die Sehnen Muskeln sind nach so einer Ruhigstellung ja immer etwas widerwillig.

ich fahre mit Arne und Patrick im Team. (guckst du Starterliste )
Wasserträger kommt auch, er fährt allerdinx mit dem MBC-Hannover.


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Samstagsplaner/innen,
ich will Samstag auch ne Runde drehen.
Bin am überlegen wieder in die Bückeberge oder halt ne Deister - Teufelsbrückenrunde (falls Loni mitkommt natürlich mit A2 Trail)  zu drehen.
Da ich wie ihr wisst zu den "Schaumburgeschönwetterbikern"  gehöre, habe ich bei dem feuchtkalten Wetter nur so ne mittellange Tour im Auge. So ca. 800 Hm.
Start vielleicht so gegen 13:00 Uhr.
FAlls Teufelbrückentour: Start Teufelsbrückenparkplatz
Falls BB: Würde dann gerne in Obernwöhren starten, da sind die TRails näher als vom Start Reinsdorf und der erste (eher langweilige Teil) der Tour fällt weg.
Also falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen bitte melden. 

Ansonsten allen viel Spaß, vor allen der Spaßfraktion am Sonntag 

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Samstagsplaner/innen,
> ich will Samstag auch ne Runde drehen.
> Bin am überlegen wieder in die Bückeberge oder halt ne Deister - Teufelsbrückenrunde (falls Loni mitkommt natürlich mit A2 Trail)  zu drehen.
> Start vielleicht so gegen 13:00 Uhr.
> Also falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen bitte melden.



ich will mit. 
mir wäre ein früherer Start lieber, da ich abends noch nach Bremen fahre. wenn wir im Deister fahren, kann ich mich ja sonst auch vorher schon ein bisl warm fahren. Bückeberge wären aber auch klasse. (Samstag soll es übrigens sonnig sein.)
Können wir uns sonst vllt auf 12 oder so einigen?


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> ich will mit.
> mir wäre ein früherer Start lieber, da ich abends noch nach Bremen fahre. wenn wir im Deister fahren, kann ich mich ja sonst auch vorher schon ein bisl warm fahren. Bückeberge wären aber auch klasse. (Samstag soll es übrigens sonnig sein.)
> Können wir uns sonst vllt auf 12 oder so einigen?



HAllo Loni,
Start 12:00 ist auch ok.
Was würdest Du denn vorziehen, Bückeberge (BB) oder Teufelsbrücke.
(Ich persönlich stehe z.Zt. etwas mehr auf die BB-Trails, war aber auch schon länger nicht mehr im Deister, ist also beides Top )
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der eine oder andere Mitfahrer.
Die Entscheidung wo wir fahren, können wir ja heute Abend treffen.
Also Start Sa. 12:00 Uhr 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> HAllo Loni,
> Start 12:00 ist auch ok.
> Was würdest Du denn vorziehen, Bückeberge (BB) oder Teufelsbrücke.
> (Ich persönlich stehe z.Zt. etwas mehr auf die BB-Trails, war aber auch schon länger nicht mehr im Deister, ist also beides Top )



Lass uns das festmachen.

Bückeberge. Du  bist ein guter BB-Führer und ich fand's gut da!

wer was dagegen hat, schreibe jetzt


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Lass uns das festmachen.
> 
> Bückeberge. Du  bist ein guter BB-Führer und ich fand's gut da!
> 
> wer was dagegen hat, schreibe jetzt


 

 dagegen !!! :-( 

aber nur, weil ich nicht mit darf. 

 darf meine von schappi und roudy verordnete zwangspause nur für die faxen am grabweg unterbrechen 

 wünsch euch viel spaß 

 v.g.
hoerman


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dagegen !!! :-(
> 
> aber nur, weil ich nicht mit darf.



also wärst du auch gegen eine tour im Deister.  das gilt nicht!

Ruh dich schön aus, damit wir bald wieder wilddurchdiegegendpflügen oda so


----------



## Fh4n (26. Oktober 2007)

Taaaaag. 
Als einer der Bergabradfahrer war ich gestern mal auf der Springerseite unterwegs und habe einen steilen aber kurzen Trail direkt von der Bielsteinhütte runter gefunden. Den kannte ich noch aus alten CC-Zeiten, aber nur vom Vorbeifahren. 
Nach der Hälfte des Trail stand ich an einem Metallgeländer, wo es dahinter wohl klippenartig bergab geht.
Kennt jemand noch einen ähnlichen Trail (viel Gefälle, langsam zu fahren, Vertriding auf Neudeutsch) in dieser Gegend?

Ich bin direkt bei der Bielsteinhütte rein gefahren und als ich am Geländer ankam, sah es so aus, als ob der Trail schon weit vor der Bielsteinhütte beginnt und sich nach unten schlängelt.


----------



## nst (26. Oktober 2007)

na denne... dann werde ich wohl alleine ne runde im Deister drehen


----------



## Wasserträger (26. Oktober 2007)

ich würde mich dann auch bei der BB-Runde anschließen wobei der A2 Trail echt eine Sünde wert ist  und ich den wircklich gerne fahren würde

Mal sehen was draus wird. Falls es bei den BB bleibt würde ich den alten Treffpunkt um 12:00 Uhr am alten Treffpunkt (Campingplatzhotel) vorschlagen.

Ist das OK Barbie??? Sollte sich was änderen gib bescheid ich schaue heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

@WASSERTRÄGER:

ich weise auf folgenden eintrag von Tom hin:



Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Falls BB: Würde dann gerne in Obernwöhren starten, da sind die TRails näher als vom Start Reinsdorf und der erste (eher langweilige Teil) der Tour fällt weg.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo exto,
> 
> tanja fragte grade, ob es sinn machen würde, mit mirka zum zugucken zu kommen, wenn wir unsere faxen auf dem grabweg oder dropland machen
> da ihr ( niggels, maren und du ) ja auch mehr frischluft schnappen  als höhenmeter sammeln wollt ?
> ...


 
olã exto ,
dein sohnemann hat ja schon geantwortet und mir zugestimmt 

 wie ist denn deine meinung dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Oktober 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß allen Samstag/Sonntag-Fahrern  mir geht im Moment so ähnlich wie hoerman (nur biken um frische Luft in die Nebenhöhlen zu transportieren)

Ich bin gerade von einer "bekomme keine Luft durch die Nase-mein Kopf dröhnt-ich muss hier raus" Tour einmal ums Steinhuder Meer wieder angekommen.
42km/2 Std. und irre 70HM  
War mal ganz nett ohne die ganzen Menschenmassen die sich da sonst so lang schieben  
Tom und ich wollen das mal demnächst bei Dunkelheit wiederholen  

Viel Spaß morgen in den BB 

Downhillfaller


----------



## Scott-y (26. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist wieder einer der Sonntagsfahrer! Ich kann mal wieder Samstag´s nicht.  Aber Sonntag ist ohne Einschränkung möglich.   
Also wer Lust hat einfach melden, ich schaue heut öfter noch hier rein und auch morgen natürlich.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallö !
So ,der Gips is ab , hab aber noch keine Freigabe vom Doc bekommen . Der scheint sich auszukennen , meinte zu mir , die Hand is soweit ok , aber mit Downhill is noch nix , haben wir uns da verstanden ! Aber sicher Herr Doktor ! 
Ich wünsche euch dann viel Spaß am Sonntag , ich denke in 2 bis 3 Wochen darf ich dann auch wieder . Man sieht sich !
Fallt vorsichtig !!!


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hallö !
> So ,der Gips is ab , hab aber noch keine Freigabe vom Doc bekommen . Der scheint sich auszukennen , meinte zu mir , die Hand is soweit ok , aber mit Downhill is noch nix , haben wir uns da verstanden ! Aber sicher Herr Doktor !
> Ich wünsche euch dann viel Spaß am Sonntag , ich denke in 2 bis 3 Wochen darf ich dann auch wieder . Man sieht sich !
> Fallt vorsichtig !!!



hey EK, ich hatte auch mal die hand in gips, mir wurde das radeln auch verboten. (ich konnt aber nicht anders) hab mit Straße angefangen und bin dann aufs gelände rüber. immer schön Übungen machen zum Muskelnaufbaue, aber du kriegst ja bestimmt auch Krankengymnastik, die zeigen dir dann hübsche übungen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Fallt vorsichtig !!!



wenn´s denn sein muß, dann hoffentlich vorsichtig.
schon noch dein handgelenk , tank kondition, damit du uns dann die westdeistertrails zeigen kannst.

v.g. hoerman


----------



## slaine (26. Oktober 2007)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Taaaaag.
> Als einer der Bergabradfahrer war ich gestern mal auf der Springerseite unterwegs und habe einen steilen aber kurzen Trail direkt von der Bielsteinhütte runter gefunden. Den kannte ich noch aus alten CC-Zeiten, aber nur vom Vorbeifahren.
> Nach der Hälfte des Trail stand ich an einem Metallgeländer, wo es dahinter wohl klippenartig bergab geht.
> Kennt jemand noch einen ähnlichen Trail (viel Gefälle, langsam zu fahren, Vertriding auf Neudeutsch) in dieser Gegend?
> ...



Den Grenzweg kennst ja wahrscheinlich, gell. Wo ist denn beim Bielstein (du meinst doch bestimmt das serpentinenartige Ding) ein Metallgeländer? Ist des neu?


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hoerman, Hallo Exto,
meine Schiene ist jetzt vom Daumen runtergekommen, ich kann das erste Glied vom Daumen zwar nur ein paar Grad und noch nicht 90° beugen ,schalten  wird aber auf jeden Fall gehen. Wir sehen uns dann Sonnatg um 11:00 Uhr an der laube
bis bald im wald
Schappi


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

@BarbieSHG:
Oberwöhren hab ich gefunden. 
Ist es wohl am Besten, Bad Nenndorf von der A2 abzufahren und dann erstmal die B65 lang?
Wo in Oberwöhren treffen wir uns? Straßenname oder link wären am Besten. 
Gruß Lena


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Oktober 2007)

ich bin Sonntag dann auch wieder dabei. @Exto: wir könne uns ja gegen 10:30 am Nienstedter Pass treffen, ich denke mal ihr fahrt von dort aus los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Loni, hallo Wasserträger,
ich hab so den Eindruck ihr hängt doch sehr am sogenannten A2 Trail  von der Deisterumrundung.
Möglichkeit 1: 
Wir können auch immernoch die Teufelsbrückentour machen. Da gibts noch jede Menge Trails die ihr bestimmt noch nicht kennt. (z.B. gibts da einen sehr langen und urigen Trail von der Kreuzbuche bis zur Mooshütte ). Wir könnten dann den A2 Trail auf dem Hin - und Rückweg fahren. Ich kenne mich da sehr gut aus, da ich dort in der 1. Jahreshälfte mit Downhillfaller alles erkundet habe. Treffen dann Teufelsbrückenparkplatz 12:00.
Möglichkeit 2:
Die geniale BB Trailtour (wie geplant) mit Start in Obernwöhren. Wir können uns dann in Beckedorf treffen (Ampelkreuzung B65 rechts abbiegen Richtung Sachsenhagen, dort kommt eine kleine Sparkasse mit einem Parkplatz. Treffen dort um 11:30 dann weiterfahrt nach Obernwöhren (Waldstraße). Ist nicht mehr weit.
Also einigt Euch auf eine Tour und gebt mir dann bitte Nachricht. 
Bis Morgen
Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2007)

@hoerman: Klar ist das ok. Im Moment scheinen die Meisten (mich eingeschlossen) ja ein bisschen müde zu sein. Also gern Faxen machen anstatt Touren ode r gar ernsthaft trainieren.

Das wäre doch auch vielleicht ne gute Gelegenheit, ein bisschen zu fotografieren, oder?

@homer: Können wir machen. Ich fahr allerdings dann gern erst mal wieder runter Richtung Nienstedt (bis zu dem kleinen Parkplatz) und dann Richtung Annaturm hoch. Is nicht so langweilig wie der asphaltierte Kammweg. Dann aber gern schon so gegen 10:15h, damit man's wirklich ruhig angehen kann... Was meinst du?


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Loni, hallo Wasserträger,
> ich hab so den Eindruck ihr hängt doch sehr am sogenannten A2 Trail  von der Deisterumrundung.



Tom,
dem grandiosen  A2Trail  huldigen wir ein anderes Mal. 
Morgen sind die Bückeberge dran. 
Allerdinx würd ich sagen 11:45 in Beeeeeeeeeckedorf, da der legendäre Bremer Bikebusfahrer erst um 10 zu mir kommt und dann noch ein paar Kohlehydrate getankt werden müssen. 
S.Scheibenbremse bringen wir dann auch wieder mit. 
JUHU


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Tom,
> dem grandiosen  A2Trail  huldigen wir ein anderes Mal.
> Morgen sind die Bückeberge dran.
> Allerdinx würd ich sagen 11:45 in Beeeeeeeeeckedorf, da der legendäre Bremer Bikebusfahrer erst um 10 zu mir kommt und dann noch ein paar Kohlehydrate getankt werden müssen.
> ...



Ok. So wirds gemacht. 
Bis denne in Beckedorf 11:45.

@ Lucky Luke / Merlin: Was ist mit Euch beiden.
So gegen 12:00 in Obernwöhren am Wald wär doch für euch ideal oder??
Ihr könntet mir dann den Trail vom Steinbruch zum JBV zeigen. Den kenn ich noch nicht. Also rafft euch auf!!


----------



## Loni (26. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ok. So wirds gemacht.
> Bis denne in Beckedorf 11:45.


prima!  


Barbie SHG schrieb:


> @ Lucky Luke / Merlin: Was ist mit Euch beiden.
> So gegen 12:00 in Obernwöhren am Wald wär doch für euch ideal oder??
> Ihr könntet mir dann den Trail vom Steinbruch zum JBV zeigen. Den kenn ich noch nicht. Also rafft euch auf!!


jawoll!  das gute Rad soll doch auch nicht verrosten!  

bis morgen!


----------



## Berggurke (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute 

ich lese immer von diesem A2-Trail. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit mir mal zu erklären wo der Einstieg ist? Ich fahre überwiegend im östlichen Deister herum
und da dort ja gerade extrem viel Waldpflege und Naturschutz betrieben wird sind die guten Strecken erst einmal gestorben! Würde mich auch über andere gute Tipps freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Den Grenzweg kennst ja wahrscheinlich, gell. Wo ist denn beim Bielstein (du meinst doch bestimmt das serpentinenartige Ding) ein Metallgeländer? Ist des neu?



Wenn man vom Korrosionsgrad und der Verbiegung ausgeht steht das da schon 40-60 Jahre. Wenn man(n) in der 2 oder 3 Kehre nicht 180° nach rechts fährt sonder geradeaus, dann triftt man auf die Geländer.


----------



## Merlin'91 (26. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> @ Lucky Luke / Merlin: Was ist mit Euch beiden.
> So gegen 12:00 in Obernwöhren am Wald wär doch für euch ideal oder??
> Ihr könntet mir dann den Trail vom Steinbruch zum JBV zeigen. Den kenn ich noch nicht. Also rafft euch auf!!




Mein Kopf ist voll heiß auf einen Ritt im BB, mein bike ist fit, aber mein Körper will gerad nich, der ist mit seinem Imunsys beschäftigt und meldet sich ab
Muss mich auch einer Zwangspause unterwerfen, leider.

Wünsche Euch viieeeel Spaß morgen bei dem angesagten schönen Wetter!

Und dann ist die Vorfreude auf die nächste BB-Tour noch viel größer, wenn neue Wege eingebaut werden, gell?

Grüße Euch


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> @hoerman: Klar ist das ok. Im Moment scheinen die Meisten (mich eingeschlossen) ja ein bisschen müde zu sein. Also gern Faxen machen anstatt Touren ode r gar ernsthaft trainieren.
> 
> Das wäre doch auch vielleicht ne gute Gelegenheit, ein bisschen zu fotografieren, oder?
> 
> @homer: Können wir machen. Ich fahr allerdings dann gern erst mal wieder runter Richtung Nienstedt (bis zu dem kleinen Parkplatz) und dann Richtung Annaturm hoch. Is nicht so langweilig wie der asphaltierte Kammweg. Dann aber gern schon so gegen 10:15h, damit man's wirklich ruhig angehen kann... Was meinst du?



cool, fotografieren ist i.o. 
für ne tour bin ich auch noch nicht fit. am besten so wie mit slaine damals, 
ordentlich üben , soll heißen jumpen, droppen , hoch schieben, und wieder runter .
für ne richtige tour bin ich überhaupt nicht fit. hab das gefühl , das meine lunge kurz vorm kollabieren ist . daher ist bei mir echt nur schieben angesagt. 

p.s. indians-kaufbeuren 5 - 2


----------



## Loni (27. Oktober 2007)

Merlin'91 schrieb:


> mein Körper will gerad nich, der ist mit seinem Imunsys beschäftigt und meldet sich ab


na dann mal gute und schnelle Besserung. wir werden deiner gedenken.

und was ist mit unserem Glücks-Lukas-03?


----------



## Scott-y (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Homer ,Exto und Hoerman. Wenn ihr kein Problem mit habt werde ich mich euch anschließen . 
Wie schon @exto festgestellt hat,sind einige Sonntagsfahrer wohl schon im Winterschlaf.  Ein wenig hüpfen würde mir auch ganz gut stehen, denn da habe ich noch keine Erfahrung und auch noch zuviel Angst. Ob ich 10.15 schaffe muß ich sehen denn ich fahre meist mit dem Zug nach Kirchdorf oder Egestorf und der kommt immer erst 10Uhr an. Aber ich weiß ja wo ihr steckt,ich schlag mich dann durch Unterholz zu euch durch.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> na dann mal gute und schnelle Besserung. wir werden deiner gedenken.
> 
> und was ist mit unserem Glücks-Lukas-03?




Tja, Glücks-Lukas-03 ist wohl heute zu spät dran..........
Wieso überhaupt Glücks-Lukas????

War gestern nicht online..... War in Schermbeck bei S-Tec-Sport - Oktoberfest.
Saubere Sache...... Habe jetzt ein paar neue Teile ans Bike zu schrauben.
Also vielleicht morgen ne Runde neue Teile testen.
Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren. Gerade wenn ihr fast vor meiner Haustür rumfahrt........ Shit

Hattet sicher wieder ne Menge Spaß!!!!!!!!!!!????????

Naja nächstes mal sicher wieder dabei.
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Fh4n (27. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Den Grenzweg kennst ja wahrscheinlich, gell. Wo ist denn beim Bielstein (du meinst doch bestimmt das serpentinenartige Ding) ein Metallgeländer? Ist des neu?



Jop, Grenzweg kenn ich auch.
Jop, auch das serpentinenartige Ding meine ich. 

Ich habe mal was vom Jägerstieg gehört, der müsste auch irgendwo da unten an der Asphaltstraße rauskommen, die sich von Springe nach Köllnischfeld hoch schlängelt.


----------



## heyho (27. Oktober 2007)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Taaaaag.
> Als einer der Bergabradfahrer war ich gestern mal auf der Springerseite unterwegs und habe einen steilen aber kurzen Trail direkt von der Bielsteinhütte runter gefunden. Den kannte ich noch aus alten CC-Zeiten, aber nur vom Vorbeifahren.
> Nach der Hälfte des Trail stand ich an einem Metallgeländer, wo es dahinter wohl klippenartig bergab geht.
> Kennt jemand noch einen ähnlichen Trail (viel Gefälle, langsam zu fahren, Vertriding auf Neudeutsch) in dieser Gegend?



Hey Fh4n,

es gibt einen ähnlichen Weg im Ith bei Coppenbrügge. Einfach von Coppenbrügge aus auf den Ithkamm kurbeln. Der Weg heisst Adam&Eva. Der Abschnitt ist recht steil und hat so ca. 8 Serpentinen.
Zur anderen Seite geht dann der Teufelsstieg runter. Der ist noch etwas enger & felsiger. Und dann gibts noch auf dem Ithkamm einen Singletrail, der mehrere Kilometer lang und sehr spassig ist.

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Merlin'91 (27. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> na dann mal gute und schnelle Besserung.




Danke Dir Loni! *schnupf*



Loni schrieb:


> wir werden deiner gedenken.



Bin aber noch nicht tot
Nein, war nur Spaß. 
Fühle mich aber geährt und es geht gleich wieder besser *weniger schnupf*


@the BB gang: 
Und bitte einen Tour-Bericht (+ evtl. Bilder) posten, wie es euch ergangen ist!
Bin hoffentlich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.

@ L-L 03: Hab nächstes mal auch neue Teile am bike, aber eher klassisch. 

Grüße Euch


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hier ein kurzer BB - Bericht.
War wieder ne schön trailige Spaßtour.
Wir waren 5 (4 Racer/innen und ich schwerer alter Mann mit meinen Fully)
Die 4 Racer haben aber immer brav oben am Berg auf mich gewartet. 
War wieder ordentlich schlammig, wir sind alle Trails der genialen Tour  von vor 14 Tagen gefahren, haben dann an der Schwefelquelle den von Glücks-Lukas geile Name) beschriebenen Trail genommen. (Echt geiles Teil )
Am Ende hatten wir ca. 800HM und 35 KM.
Einen Plattfuß hatten wir natürlich auch wieder.   
War aus meiner Sicht mal wieder ne geniale Tour. 
So, jetzt:   

Gruß 
Tom

@LL03: Schade, schade ich hatte fest damit gerechnet, dass Du dabei bist. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.  
@Merlin: Gute Besserung
@Sonntagsadrenalinjunkies: Viel Spaß Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte nur noch schnell an alle die loswerden, die es och nicht mitbekommen haben, dass heute Nacht die Uhr *zurück* gestellt wird. Nur das da nicht schon welche um 10 Uhr Winterzeit stehen und sich wundern warum die anderen nicht kommen  Also 11 Uhr Winterzeit an der Laube.

Bis Morgen Niggels


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier ein kurzer BB - Bericht.
> Am Ende hatten wir ca. 800HM und 35 KM.
> Einen Plattfuß hatten wir natürlich auch wieder.
> ...



Die Racer sollten mal aufhören fettgemachte Kondome als reifen zu benutzen, dann dibt es auch keinen Platten mehr
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Racer sollten mal aufhören fettgemachte Kondome als reifen zu benutzen, dann dibt es auch keinen Platten mehr
> Gruß
> Schappi



dann bau doch nicht immer nur autoreifen, sondern endlich mal nen genialen bikereifen , quasi die eierlegendewollmilchsau


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (28. Oktober 2007)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Jop, Grenzweg kenn ich auch.
> Jop, auch das serpentinenartige Ding meine ich.
> 
> Ich habe mal was vom Jägerstieg gehört, der müsste auch irgendwo da unten an der Asphaltstraße rauskommen, die sich von Springe nach Köllnischfeld hoch schlängelt.


 
Hi,

yooo, frag' mal Dete, er kennt sich auf dem "serpentinenartigen Ding" bestens aus ... / Er hat dort mal die ein oder andere Geschmacksprobe entnommen  .

Unten angekommen liegt der Jägerstieg dann auf der anderen Straßenseite (Grobe Beschreibung)
Dieser Weg/ Trail hat aber, wie ich finde, nur beim Uphill seinen ganz besonderen Reiz  ...

Bis denne, Gruß Dirk


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Oktober 2007)

Heute war die Sonntagsausfahrt mal so richtg gemütlich, mit Hund und Kind und Kegel am Dropland und Grab. Das sollten wir auch mal im Westdeister veranstalten, da isses auch nicht so gefährlich, wenn der Hund einem aufm Trail vorm Rad rumdödelt.


----------



## Scott-y (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich mußte leider wegen Kopfschmerzen, mein Treffen mit euch sausen lassen. Erst gegen 13 Uhr war ich wieder fit.  Das hat mich ganz schön geärgert. I
ch werde wohl in der Woche ( wird wohl nur ne schnelle Runde um´s Meeroder zwei) noch mal fahren und am Sonnabend habe ich noch Zeit.


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute 
hier die Bilder vom Spasstag auf dem Grabweg alle waren mit Fanklubs und Betreuern angereist:






[/url][/IMG]
Niggels im Dropland





[/url][/IMG]
Hoerman weist schonmal seine Tochter im Dropland ein





[/url][/IMG]
Die Jury mit Rettungshund





[/url][/IMG]
Niggels am Grab





[/url][/IMG]
Rettungshund nach Einsatz in Schlammpfütze





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
Hoermann am Grab





[/url][/IMG]
Exto am Grab





[/url]://[/IMG]
Niggels kann am Besten





[/url]http://[/IMG]
Sogar Evil Knievel als "Vater des Grabwegs hat es sich nehmen lassen und ist gekommen um uns zu Beraten.



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute war die Sonntagsausfahrt mal so richtg gemütlich, mit Hund und Kind und Kegel am Dropland und Grab. Das sollten wir auch mal im Westdeister veranstalten, da isses auch nicht so gefährlich, wenn der Hund einem aufm Trail vorm Rad rumdödelt.



@Evil Knievel
dein Angebot zum Trailtag im Westdeister nehmen wir gerne in Anspruch!
Melde dich bitte wenn dei Arm OK ist und du Zeit hast
@Hoerman
was macht der Pferdekuss auf dem Oberschenkel?
@Exto
was macht die Schulter deiner Liebsten? Doll blau?
@Niggels
was zahlst du mir wenn ich den Link zu diesen Bildern nicht an deine Oma maile?

Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo schappi , coole bilder  
kannst du das bild vom drop am ende des 1. teilstück am grab , ( wo exto gekniffen hat ) nochmal reinstellen?  der drop war richtig cool, und sah um längen besser aus als mein 1. sprung paar wochen vorher .





wackelig aber gestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @Evil Knievel
> dein Angebot zum Trailtag im Westdeister nehmen wir gerne in Anspruch!
> Melde dich bitte wenn dei Arm OK ist und du Zeit hast
> @Hoerman
> ...



da hab ich länger was von. aber hab ja auch noch ne zwangspause 

dann kann ich den auch noch auskurieren. 
nur das die hose noch nicht mal nen läppischen überschlag und nen 2 m abhang abkann, nervt . 

aber sonst ein cooler tag, der wiederholt werden muß. der drop am dropland muß dies jahr auch noch dran glauben
( oder ich ).

so jetzt schön tatort. bis dann

sören


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi , coole bilder
> kannst du das bild vom drop am ende vom 1. teilstück am grab , ( wo exto gekniffen hat ) nochmal reinstellen?  der drop war richtig cool, und sah um längen besser aus als mein 1. sprung paar wochen vorher .
> 
> 
> ...



Hier isses





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2007)

@ exto , niggels , maren und homer

seid ihr nach dem turm noch was gefahren?  wollte ja erst hinterher( um weiter gemeinsam von unseren heldentaten zu erzählen ),  aber tanja sagte , das ihr auch nix mehr fahren wolltet.

könnte schon wieder los 

hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Oktober 2007)

Na , da habt ihr ja wohl noch ne Menge Spaß gehabt . Ich hoffe die blauen Flecken sind bald weg .
Ich denke mein Arm is in 2 Wochen wieder soweit ok das man bei schönem Wetter ne ganz entspannte Tour machen kann . Melde mich . 
Grüße !


----------



## Loni (29. Oktober 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> War aus meiner Sicht mal wieder ne geniale Tour.



jawoll,  war klasse und dicken Dank an dich Tom!! (wer braucht schon TomTom??)



Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Tja, Glücks-Lukas-03 ist wohl heute zu spät dran..........
> Wieso überhaupt Glücks-Lukas????


lucky=Glücks-
Luke=Lukas
03=03


Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren. Gerade wenn ihr fast vor meiner Haustür rumfahrt........ Shit


na dann müssen wir wohl NOCHMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!  JUHU!


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2007)

hallo jungs 

 da macht schappi super-bilder von unserem gestrigen tag

 und keiner schreibt was dazu . echt enttäuschend 

 nun mal ran an die tasten und lasst den thread weiterleben 

 exto , homer und co. : nicht nur immer wieder reinschauen, sondern auch texten

 was habt ihr nach dem annaturm noch gemacht ? 

 gruß hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Oktober 2007)

Die Bilder sind echt klasse. Da wurde die Action gut eingefangen und die Kommentare sind auch der Brüller   Am Turm war so viel los, daß wir Angst hatten vorm Dunkelwerden nix mehr zu bekommen. Wir sind dann auch auf dem direkten Weg zum Pass. Der Hund hat wieder ein bisschen mehr gehumpelt als sonst, das war auch ganz schön viel für ihn. Aber da isser son richtiger Biker nach dem Motto: Hauptsache Spaß haben im Wald, zuhause werd ich schon wieder gesund gepflegt  .


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> jawoll,  war klasse und dicken Dank an dich Tom!! (wer braucht schon TomTom??)
> 
> na dann müssen wir wohl NOCHMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!  JUHU!



TomTom für die Strasse, Tom fürs Gelände!

Tom und Dirk,
habt Ihr auch Lust auf die Westdeisterrunde mit Evel Knievel?
auch wenn ihr da zu hause seit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da hab ich länger was von. aber hab ja auch noch ne zwangspause
> 
> dann kann ich den auch noch auskurieren.
> nur das die hose noch nicht mal nen läppischen überschlag und nen 2 m abhang abkann, nervt .
> ...



Sören !  leih ich Dir "meine" tolle rote Hose und   
was machst Du  
alles kaputt       
Hast Du gedacht die hat Protektoren eingebaut    

Sorry, Du wolltest Kommentare  
Dann bring schnell die Hose zum Arzt und den Sören zur Änderungsschneiderei

Schöne Woche noch  
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2007)

Ach Sören macht ne Welle,
Die Hose ist nur ein Bischen angescheuert an der Stelle.
Das Bein da drunter sieht bestimmt viel schlimmer aus.
Sören kannst du nicht mal ein Foto von dem Pferdekuss posten?
ich habe meinen daumen ja auch gezeigt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (29. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> 
> da macht schappi super-bilder von unserem gestrigen tag
> 
> ...



Jaja, das sind die, die auf der Arbeit noch genug Zeit zum posten haben  Die Anderen machen sich fitt für'n Winterpokal. 
Im Ernst: Im Moment brummt's grad so auf der Arbeit, dass ich nur hin und wieder kurz reinsehe. Danach schnell nach HAuse und ne Runde laufen (heute 1 Stunde allerdings mit Knopf im Ohr.) Jetzt ist Feierabend (sport- und arbeitsmäßig)

Maren hat ihre gute Laune schnell wiedergefunden, nachdem ihr wieder warm war. Die Zeiten, in denen man nach'm Biken gemütlich ein Bierchen zischen konnte scheinen für diese Saison vorbei. Abgesehen von der Völkerwanderung am Annaturm müssen wir wohl auf Glühwein umstellen...


----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> TomTom für die Strasse, Tom fürs Gelände!
> 
> Tom und Dirk,
> habt Ihr auch Lust auf die Westdeisterrunde mit Evel Knievel?
> ...



Hi Schappi,
wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich dabei 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> TomTom für die Strasse, Tom fürs Gelände!
> 
> Tom und Dirk,
> habt Ihr auch Lust auf die Westdeisterrunde mit Evel Knievel?
> ...



fange jetzt nach 3 Wochen rumprobieren mit Antibiotika an. 
Da ist wohl nix mit Westdeister-Ost oder sonst irgend einen Berg   

@roudi: nehme aber seit 1 Woch brav Zink+vitamin C  

ALLES WIRD GUT  FRAGT SICH BLOSS WANN


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2007)

unizink 50 tu ich mir  seit einer woche an. eine verbesserung merk ich allerdings  noch nicht, ganz im gegenteil. wenn das ganze bis mitte der woche nicht besser wird, werde ich wohl auch den doc aufsuchen und mir auch antibiotika verschreiben lassen müssen. will endlich wieder fit werden, allein der wampe wegen schon.


----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2007)

So, wie du dich am Sonntag angehört hast, ist das schon länger fällig...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> So, wie du dich am Sonntag angehört hast, ist das schon länger fällig...


 
upps.... echt , so schlimm ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, jedenfalls nicht gesund. Manchmal ist es besser, einmal mit der chemischen Keule zuzuschlagen. Wenn das Immunsystem schon im November auf Reserve unterwegs ist, sieht's für den Winter schlecht aus...


----------



## schappi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hoerman,
wo bleibt das Bild von deinem Pferdekuss?


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman,
> wo bleibt das Bild von deinem Pferdekuss?


 

 halli, hallo, hallöle 

mein lieber schappi 

was möchtest du denn gerne sehen ? 

 einen rasierten , muskulösen, nackigen oberschenkel mit einer rötlichen hautabschürfung und einem sich langsam ins lila/gelb verwandelnden blauen fleck ?

 das kann und will ich dir nicht antun *grins* .

 du würdest nur vor neid noch erblassen , wieder zum doktor rennen, um dir eine neue verletzung auszudenken , einen läppischen verband  fotografieren und ins forum  stellen *grins* 

 nenenee 

 so exibitionistisch bin ich auch nicht veranlagt 

 aber um mal wieder auf den eigentlichen grund dieses forum zu kommen, ist denn was für sonntag geplant  

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hoerman
wolltest du nicht eine kleine Pause einlegen um dich mal richtig auszukurieren.
ich habe keine Lust dich im Krankenhaus besuchen zu müssen um dich dann mit Weintrauben und Bikezeitschriften zu versorgen.
Ausserdem denk an den 24. da musst du top fit sein, das wird ein harter Abend!

gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman
> wolltest du nicht eine kleine Pause einlegen um dich mal richtig auszukurieren.
> 
> 
> ...



hast ja recht , 
war ja auch nur rein hypothetisch gefragt. vllt. geht´s mir ja wieder so gut, 
das ne kleine runde drin sein könnte . 

muß bis zum 24 ja wieder zu alter form finden .


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9kvo...elated&search=

woww, cooles video. einfach mal reinschauen, und staunen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2007)

Schon cool oder ?
Mit Videos dieser Art versüße ich mir aktuell das Rollentraining im Keller. Das lenkt gut ab.


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Oktober 2007)

Und Sören wann sehen wir dich so biken im Deister.Ganz geiler trailer bis auf den letzten wallride das tat bestimmt weh


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

wenn´s weihnachtsgeld da ist, kommt auch ne rolle ins haus 
und dann werden punkte gemacht 

aber mal im ernst... , die typen sind irgendwie krank, oder ? 
das macht man doch nicht, wenn man bei klarem verstand ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Und Sören wann sehen wir dich so biken im Deister.Ganz geiler trailer bis auf den letzten wallride das tat bestimmt weh



n i e  !!!

ich hab familie und keine lust auf rollstuhl .


----------



## slaine (31. Oktober 2007)

Sören, gib dir mal NWD 6,7 und bald 8  
viele Sequenzen waren auch daraus geklaut


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Sören, gib dir mal NWD 6,7 und bald 8
> viele Sequenzen waren auch daraus geklaut



was ist nwd 6,7 und bald 8. hilf mir mal auf die sprünge ?


----------



## slaine (31. Oktober 2007)

Na, *N*ew *W*orld *D*isorder, die Freeride-Filme, find ich ab Teil 6 richtig genial. Teil 8 kommt bald.


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab 6,7 und bald 8 zuhause , kann ich dir ma borgen , hoerman .
So , ich bin heute die geplante Tour im Westdeister schon mal abgefahren , meine Flosse spielt schon ziemlich gut mit . Alles war gut fahrbar bis auf 200 m einer Strecke , da haben die Holzfällerjungs gut zugeschlagen . 
Am Samstag kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Osnabrück und wir wollten die Tour machen , wenn ihr Bock und Zeit habt könnte man sich gegen 12 am Funkturm oder Kreuzbuche treffen . Früher kann ich leider nich . 
Natürlich nur wenn's nich regnet , aber Wetter sieht ja einigermaßen gut aus . 
Falls euch das passt schreibt mal , ansonsten gern auch ein ander mal . 
Grüße !


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Oktober 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Na, *N*ew *W*orld *D*isorder, die Freeride-Filme, find ich ab Teil 6 richtig genial. Teil 8 kommt bald.



Absolut genial diese Bike-beherrschung      

Wie viele Bikes und Teile die wohl so schrotten???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMTBA (1. November 2007)

Hallo Deisterbiker,  

ich wollte mitm Kumpel am Wochenende einen Ausflug in den Deister machen (leider 50KM weit weg  ) und wir sind auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Tour. Leider kennen wir uns dort überhaupt nicht aus. 

Dh. wir suchen eine möglichst schöne MTB Tour mit ca. 50-70 KM und max 1000 HM. Technisch sollte sie möglichst einfach sein (S1), aber es dürfen ruhig viele Trails sein.

Wir brauchen eine GPS Datei, da wir nur mit GPS Gerät unterwegs sind.  

Ich hoffe da lässt sich was finden. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stevens59 (1. November 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Sören, gib dir mal NWD 6,7 und bald 8
> viele Sequenzen waren auch daraus geklaut



...etliche Sequenzen aus dem Video sind auch auf der DVD "ROAM" zu finden....  

Ralf


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. November 2007)

Hat es denn mit dem Harz nicht mehr geklappt ??? Wo willste denn diesmal starten? Aber irgend wie kommt dein Pc wohl nicht mit meinen Dateien klar   oder hat es noch funkioniert?


Gruß 
Downhillfaller

@hoermann: die Chemie-Keule hilft schon nach 2 Tagen  jetzt heisst es noch die anderen 7 Tage durchzuhalten und alles rauszublasen  





BMTBA schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterbiker,
> 
> ich wollte mitm Kumpel am Wochenende einen Ausflug in den Deister machen (leider 50KM weit weg  ) und wir sind auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Tour. Leider kennen wir uns dort überhaupt nicht aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## schappi (1. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab 6,7 und bald 8 zuhause , kann ich dir ma borgen , hoerman .
> So , ich bin heute die geplante Tour im Westdeister schon mal abgefahren , meine Flosse spielt schon ziemlich gut mit . Alles war gut fahrbar bis auf 200 m einer Strecke , da haben die Holzfällerjungs gut zugeschlagen .
> Am Samstag kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Osnabrück und wir wollten die Tour machen , wenn ihr Bock und Zeit habt könnte man sich gegen 12 am Funkturm oder Kreuzbuche treffen . Früher kann ich leider nich .
> Natürlich nur wenn's nich regnet , aber Wetter sieht ja einigermaßen gut aus .
> ...



Hallo Evel Knievel,
leider kann ich am Samstag nicht (große Aktion mit der Feuerwehr am nachmittag)
Zu einem anderen Termin bin ich sehr interessiert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (1. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> So , ich bin heute die geplante Tour im Westdeister schon mal abgefahren , meine Flosse spielt schon ziemlich gut mit . Alles war gut fahrbar bis auf 200 m einer Strecke , da haben die Holzfällerjungs gut zugeschlagen .
> Am Samstag kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Osnabrück und wir wollten die Tour machen , wenn ihr Bock und Zeit habt könnte man sich gegen 12 am Funkturm oder Kreuzbuche treffen . Früher kann ich leider nich .



ich würd gern ein anderes Mal mitkommen, fahre dieses WE im Harz das 12-h-rennen (wie ich das machen soll, weiß ich aber noch nicht, bin nämlich krank  )

besagte dvd roam hab ich und könnte ich mal zur verfügung stellen, falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab 6,7 und bald 8 zuhause , kann ich dir ma borgen , hoerman .
> So , ich bin heute die geplante Tour im Westdeister schon mal abgefahren , meine Flosse spielt schon ziemlich gut mit . Alles war gut fahrbar bis auf 200 m einer Strecke , da haben die Holzfällerjungs gut zugeschlagen .
> Am Samstag kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Osnabrück und wir wollten die Tour machen , wenn ihr Bock und Zeit habt könnte man sich gegen 12 am Funkturm oder Kreuzbuche treffen . Früher kann ich leider nich .
> Natürlich nur wenn's nich regnet , aber Wetter sieht ja einigermaßen gut aus .
> ...


 
moin, moin, jau borgen ist gut. muß ich mir unbedingt ansehen.
samstag geht bei mir auch leider nicht 

1. noch zwangspause wg. erkältung ( schappi erwürgt mich sonst )

2. freitag abend schlimme feier und bis samstag um 12.00 uhr definitiv noch nicht einsatzfähig 

3. ist  der samstag schon andersweitig verplant, leider :-(


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab 6,7 und bald 8 zuhause , kann ich dir ma borgen , hoerman .
> So , ich bin heute die geplante Tour im Westdeister schon mal abgefahren , meine Flosse spielt schon ziemlich gut mit . Alles war gut fahrbar bis auf 200 m einer Strecke , da haben die Holzfällerjungs gut zugeschlagen .
> Am Samstag kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Osnabrück und wir wollten die Tour machen , wenn ihr Bock und Zeit habt könnte man sich gegen 12 am Funkturm oder Kreuzbuche treffen . Früher kann ich leider nich .
> Natürlich nur wenn's nich regnet , aber Wetter sieht ja einigermaßen gut aus .
> ...



Hallo E.K.,
ich bin auch einer der wenigen Samstagsfahrer. 
Ich wollte am Samstag je nach Wetter evtl. auch mal wieder ne Westdeisterrunde drehen. Von wo wollt ihr denn starten??
Da ich mich auch gut im Westdeister auskenne, würde es mich sehr interessieren ob es für mich da noch was zu entdecken gibt.
Ich starte bevorzugt vom Wanderparkplatz Teufelsbrücke, könnte aber auch woanders hinkommen.
Kurze Tour-Info wäre nett.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Merlin'91 (1. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9kvo...elated&search=
> 
> woww, cooles video. einfach mal reinschauen, und staunen



WOW, geiles Video!
Und was für ein cooler flow gepaart mit einer gewissen Leichtigkeit...

Gut, dass es sowas zu meinen Anfangszeiten nicht gab --> ich hätte mich bestimmt tot gedropt

Aber jucken tut's schon


----------



## slaine (1. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 2. freitag abend schlimme feier und bis samstag um 12.00 uhr definitiv noch nicht einsatzfähig



lol - so wirst du nie gesund


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> lol - so wirst du nie gesund


 

 na klar 

 das nennt man aktive virenbekämpfung und -vernichtung 

 wenn's nicht helfen sollte, mach ich montag nen termin beim doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (1. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na klar
> 
> das nennt man aktive virenbekämpfung und -vernichtung
> 
> wenn's nicht helfen sollte, mach ich montag nen termin beim doc



So langsam entwickelt sich das ja hier zum "Krankenforum"  

Wie alt sind wir denn, das wir anstatt übers Biken nur noch über blaue Flecken und Rotznasen schreiben  
und über dicke  Daumen

Macht mehr    dann wird man(n) und Frau wieder schnell gesund  

In diesem Sinne...
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (1. November 2007)

Wenn das so weitergeht fangen hier vieleicht noch einer mit mit Golfspielen an.
Nach dem Motto: haben sie noch Sex oder spielen sie schon Golf?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (1. November 2007)

Ich bin Sonnabend dabei. Wir müssen uns nur noch auf Zeit und Treffpunkt einigen. Da ich einen Herdenführer gern in Anspuch nehme, richte ich mich nach dem.
@ BMTBA 
Mir ist noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen das jemand GPS Daten vom Deister hat aber ich bin noch nicht so lange im Forum.  Es gibt gutes Kartenmaterial vom Deister  und verfahren kann man sich eigendlich auch nicht, denn hoch gehts fast immer zum Kammweg und Runter fast immer nach NO oder SW . Aber vieleicht kann dir einer vom ,,Deisterkreisel" ein paar Koordinaten geben. 
Hab Geduld


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. November 2007)

Hi Barbie !
Ich kann dir versprechen das es auf alle Fälle was zu entdecken gibt . 
Ich wohn kurz hinter Basche , und wenn mein Kumpel da ist fahren wir Zwischen 11 und halb 12 los , und wären gegen 12 am Funkturm . Wir können uns auch irgendwo unten treffen . Meinetwegen Sparkasse Hohenbostel . Kannst mir ja auch deine Handynummer schicken . Aber trotzdem Wetter im Auge behalten . 
Für die anderen , wir holen das dann nach !
Grüße !!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht fangen hier vieleicht noch einer mit mit Golfspielen an.
> Nach dem Motto: haben sie noch Sex oder spielen sie schon Golf?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Schappi, welches Handicap hast Du denn


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. November 2007)

Du wolltest ja noch Tourinfos . Ich dachte etwa 3 mal hoch und runter , bin da aber völlig flexibel . Plan mal 3 bis 4 Stunden ein .


----------



## mbnette (1. November 2007)

hey hab lange nix von mir hören lassen!

Hab aber weiterhin Interesse an Touren nur ich steig da noch net so ganz durch, da ihr anfangs mal von ner gruppe gesprochen habt, die leichtere Touren fährt, da ich nicht jeden Tag unterwegs bin würde ich mich gerne einmal anfangs einer solchen Tour anschließen wollen!

@ Loni nein ich bin net verschollen
@Schappi und Loni also auch einer Tour durch den Süllberg würde ich mich anschließen, da ich genau am Fuße vom Süllberg in Bennigsen wohne und es von mir aus nur ca 200m bis zum waldeingang sind! desweiteren bin ich hier schon oft unterwegs gewesen! Nur wie schon gesagt wird der Süllberg keine lange Tour hergeben, vllt was zum aufwärmen oder kombiniert mit anderen Touren.


Übrigens das Video ist voll geil wie kann man nur so krank sein und sowas springen!

coole Bilder die letztes We im Wald entstanden sind!
iwer muss mir nichmal eine paar Sprungtechniken mit nem Hardtail beibringen, da ich neulich auf nem Trail von ein paar Leuten Im Süllberg unterwegs war und mich ziemlich oft langgepackt hab!


----------



## Brook (2. November 2007)

Küsschen meine Lieben .. wer kann mir mal beim "neuen Einstieg" zum Fahnenweg weiterhelfen?? Evtl. per PM oder ICQ?


----------



## schappi (2. November 2007)

Meinst du den Farnweg?
Frag mal Evel Knievel ich glaube der kennt den neuen Einstieg
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (2. November 2007)

Richtig, nur wo genau finde ich diesen ... den alten kenne ich ja, wobei auch der eigentlich kaum noch zu erkennen / finden ist.

Und danke für die Korrektur - Farnweg (eben von den vielen Farnen) und dann eben der Fahnenweg (von den Flaggen).


----------



## schappi (2. November 2007)

Schick Evel Knievel doch einfach eine PN,
ich bin den neuen Einstieg noch nicht gefahren


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was ist nwd 6,7 und bald 8. hilf mir mal auf die sprünge ?


 


slaine schrieb:


> Na, *N*ew *W*orld *D*isorder, die Freeride-Filme, find ich ab Teil 6 richtig genial. Teil 8 kommt bald.


 


Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab 6,7 und bald 8 zuhause , kann ich dir ma borgen , hoerman .


 


Loni schrieb:


> ...besagte dvd roam hab ich und könnte ich mal zur verfügung stellen, falls jemand interesse hat.


 
Es wird wohl mal Zeit für einen DVD-tausch-Abend  

Irgendwo liegen bei mir die "alten" Sachen von NWD, dazu Kranked 1-4 und der Nachfolger von ROAM (The Collective).
Kennt Ihr STUND ? Ist auch sehr nett anzusehen.

Zum WE warte ich mal ab, was das Wetter macht. Wenn es mistig bleibt gehe ich lieber mit den Videos auf die Rolle


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2007)

hallo roudy , alter haudegen !
 am sonntag soll es schönes wetter geben

 eventuell interesse an einer kleinen dropstunde am grab ? 

 mehr geht nicht wegen "zwangspause"


----------



## schappi (2. November 2007)

Du kannst es nicht lassen!

Ich muss mal meine Private situation abklären, da ich Samstag für die Feuerwehr unterwegs bin. Braucht meine Frau etwas Prime Time am Sonntag.

Was hälst du denn von einem Familientag am Sonntag mit Frauen und Kindern mit dem fahrrad durch Hannover: Eilenriede oder an der Leine entlang, Oder einmal ums Steinhuder Meer
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2007)

ums steinhuder meer ? das fänd ich mal cool. 
außer zum surfen war ich da noch nie, und mit dem bike schon garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (2. November 2007)

Sonntag ums Meer, geht nur mit Protectoren und Blaulicht auf dem Helm....... 
Alles voller Wandersleute (So viel wie das ganze Jahr im Deister). 

Ich sitze gerade mit Downhillfaller bei Pils, Prost. 

Vorschlag für ne Steinhudermeerrunde: Vielleicht mal ein Nightride ums Meer.
Start HAgenburg, Fahrzeit max 1,5 Std (Zeit ohne Einkehr).

Fahrt lieber Sonntags woanders.......


----------



## Scott-y (2. November 2007)

Die Runde oder besser Zwei hatte ich am Mittwoch unter die Räder genommen. Fast ,,klingelfrei".  Ab und zu packt es mich da muß ich rum. Die zweite geht aber nur mit gedämpften Tempo.


----------



## schappi (2. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ums steinhuder meer ? das fänd ich mal cool.
> außer zum surfen war ich da noch nie, und mit dem bike schon garnicht.



Bist du schon einmal mit dem Bike durch Hannover gefahren?
man kann einmal von Linden nach Kirchrode oder von Dören bis Stöcken  durch Hannover fahren ohne öffentlich Strassen zu benutzen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. November 2007)

Hallo,
Ist für Sonntag denn nun ne Runde geplant? Ich hätte auch mal Lust den Gehrdener Berg zu erkunden.


----------



## Scott-y (3. November 2007)

Ich war heute unterwegs.Bis auf leichten Niesel war´s OK.  So ruhig habe ich den Deister noch nie erlebt. Nur 4 Biker auf der Runde getroffen. 
 Ich habe eine schöne Abfahrt gefunden, vieleicht kennt sie schon jemand. Ich mußte sie aber hoch laufen.  Z.z. ist sie wegen Laub und Nässe besser nicht befahrbar. Von der Kreuzbuche zum Feggendorfer Stollen. Muß ich mir im Frühjahr noch mal ansehen. Aber dann richtig herum. Der Grabweg war heute.... Sch...eibenkleister. Bei soviel Laub sieht man keine Wurzel und keine Rinne.


----------



## schappi (4. November 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ist für Sonntag denn nun ne Runde geplant? Ich hätte auch mal Lust den Gehrdener Berg zu erkunden.



Hallo Homer,
weas hällst du von Sülberg, Gehrdener Berg Und Benteher Berg am Nächsten Sonntag. Loni hätte auch interesse,
Ich Fahre heute mit meienr Frau und Hoerman und Familie um das Steinhuder Meer Abfahrt so gegen 11:45 in Steinhude am Parkplatz Ortseingang 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> weas hällst du von Sülberg, Gehrdener Berg Und Benteher Berg am Nächsten Sonntag. Loni hätte auch interesse,
> Ich Fahre heute mit meienr Frau und Hoerman und Familie um das Steinhuder Meer Abfahrt so gegen 11:45 in Steinhude am Parkplatz Ortseingang
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Schappi,
ich war gestern auch mit Downhillfaller im Dunkeln ums Meer, war ganz witzig, vor allem als mein Akku bei halber Strecke platt war. 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute und hoffe ihr habt ne laute Klingel am Bike. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> weas hällst du von Sülberg, Gehrdener Berg Und Benteher Berg am Nächsten Sonntag. Loni hätte auch interesse,
> Ich Fahre heute mit meienr Frau und Hoerman und Familie um das Steinhuder Meer Abfahrt so gegen 11:45 in Steinhude am Parkplatz Ortseingang
> Gruß
> Schappi



Na, dann viel Spaß  
Da brauchst Du aber heute die Ellenbogen!
Bei Dunkelheit ist das viel coller , wenn man auch Licht für die 40km hat  (@Barbie: musste mein Akku noch ne 1/2 Std. mit allen Lampen brennen lassen - dann wars dunkel  )

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. November 2007)

Hallo,
wie wars auf der Meerrunde? Spaziergängerslalom? Ich habe einen neuen Mitstreiter für das Biken im Wald gewinnen können. Wir sind heut mal den Grabweg runter und durch das Dropland gerutscht. Davon war er schonmal schwer beeindruckt. Wenn erstmal alles wieder trocken ist und es sowas wie Flow gibt das Ganze  sicher noch ne Spur eindrucksvoller. Die kleine Berge Tour am nächsten WE wird sicher genial.


----------



## schappi (4. November 2007)

NöNö

war kein Gedränge heute 
hat Spass gemacht, ausser Hoemans Tochter, die wäre am liebsten die ganze Strecke gelaufen und hat immer gemeutert wenn sie in den Bikeanhäger musste. Somussten wir alle 10km das Kind für einen km laufen lassen, um ihren Bewegungsdrang zu befriedigen,
Von wem das Kind das nur hat?

Das mit dem Accu ist ja wohl Pech, was habt ihr denn für Beleuchtungen?
Ausserdem ist im Dunkeln fühlen keien Schande!!
Zu Thema Nightride, isch spekuliere auf dei neue Simga Black Power LED um mal Nightrides im Deister zu probieren

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (4. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Zu Thema Nightride, isch spekuliere auf dei neue Simga Black Power LED um mal Nightrides im Deister zu probieren...


Hallo Schappi!

Die würde mich auch interessieren - Erfahrungsbericht erwünscht! - sobald der Nipack meiner Sigma Mirage EvoX den Geist aufgiebt.

hier ein leider ein wenig zu dunkles Erbegnis eines Nightrides (meine Digicam lässt nur max. 15sec. Belichtungszeit zu  ):



(Wallersee)

Varadero


----------



## mbnette (4. November 2007)

ich bin neulich zusammen mit einem Kumpel irgendeinen Trail in der Nähe der Deisterhütte in Richtung Wennigsen gefahren!
Macht schon Spaß!


----------



## Plonke (4. November 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen ,
 ich hätte mal Lust ne Nachtrunde durch den westlichen Teil des Deisters zu fahren . Hat zufällig jemand schon Erfahrung mit sowas , oder interesse mitzukommen . Gruss Plonke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. November 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich war heute unterwegs.Bis auf leichten Niesel war´s OK.  So ruhig habe ich den Deister noch nie erlebt. Nur 4 Biker auf der Runde getroffen.
> Ich habe eine schöne Abfahrt gefunden, vieleicht kennt sie schon jemand. Ich mußte sie aber hoch laufen.  Z.z. ist sie wegen Laub und Nässe besser nicht befahrbar. Von der Kreuzbuche zum Feggendorfer Stollen. Muß ich mir im Frühjahr noch mal ansehen. Aber dann richtig herum. Der Grabweg war heute.... Sch...eibenkleister. Bei soviel Laub sieht man keine Wurzel und keine Rinne.



Jo, ich war am Samstag auch kurz unterwegs. Habe Freitag einen echten Local getroffen, mit dem ich dann Samstag Taternpfahl, Bielstein, Jägerstieg, kurzer Ging, Laube und zurück gefahren bin.
Hossa war dass rutschig...teilweise war ich nichtmal mehrPassagier sondern rutschte ohne Rad den Hang runter. Ich und das Rad waren hinterher von oben bis unten modderig braun. Mein Begleiter hat mir ein Tempo vorgelegt, dass ich fast Sterne gesehen habe..
Trotzdem : Danke Carsten...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. November 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie wars auf der Meerrunde? Spaziergängerslalom? Ich habe einen neuen Mitstreiter für das Biken im Wald gewinnen können. Wir sind heut mal den Grabweg runter und durch das Dropland gerutscht. Davon war er schonmal schwer beeindruckt. Wenn erstmal alles wieder trocken ist und es sowas wie Flow gibt das Ganze  sicher noch ne Spur eindrucksvoller. Die kleine Berge Tour am nächsten WE wird sicher genial.



Ich bin dabei


----------



## schappi (5. November 2007)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi!
> 
> Die würde mich auch interessieren - Erfahrungsbericht erwünscht! - sobald der Nipack meiner Sigma Mirage EvoX den Geist aufgiebt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Varadero,

die Power LED Black ist leider z.Zt. noch nicht lieferbar, aber sobald sie da ist werde ich hier einen Erfahrungsbericht posten.
Hast du also eine am Lenker und eine am Helm, bei nur einer Lampe, was ist besser Lenker oder Helm oder braucht man 2 lampen?
Nightrides auf Singletrails stelle ich mir sehr spannend vor.
Die Foto ist gut mit ein bischen längerer Belichtungszeit wäre es super.
finde ich ja gut, daß du als Bergbewochner hier mitliest, bekommst du nicht Lust mal nächstes Frühjahr mit dem Flieger zu kommen und einen Deisterkreisel mit uns zu fahren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (5. November 2007)

@homer, roudi, mbnette, loni,
wegen der kleinen Bergetour am nächsten WE Treffen am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Holz Müller in Holtensen an de B217?
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Loni (5. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @homer, roudi, mbnette, loni,
> wegen der kleinen Bergetour am nächsten WE Treffen am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Holz Müller in Holtensen an de B217?



Find ich schon, muss nur wieder fit sein. Meld mich also nochmal.


----------



## varadero (5. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Hast du also eine am Lenker und eine am Helm, bei nur einer Lampe, was ist besser Lenker oder Helm oder braucht man 2 lampen?


Hast du den Link oben schon wieder nicht gedrückt?!?  
Ich habe die Mirage EvoX am Helm und am Rad eine LED Lampe (den Inolight 20+; mitlerweile gäbe es den noch stärkeren Inolight Extreme) die per Nabendynamo (SON) gespeist wird.
Eine (zusätzliche) Lampe am Rad ist wegen der nur dadurch erzeugten Schatten nicht schlecht (Unebenheiten sind dadurch besser zu erkennen), wobei *mir* die EvoX am Helm (lichtmässig) alleine auch genügen würde.


schappi schrieb:


> ...Nightrides auf Singletrails stelle ich mir sehr spannend vor.


ja ja, der einfachste Weg wird manchmal zur großen Herausforderung!


schappi schrieb:


> ...Die Foto ist gut mit ein bischen längerer Belichtungszeit wäre es super...


lässt meine billig digicam leider nicht zu (max. 15 sec., und die hat es auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. November 2007)

Hallo Varadero,
vielen Dank für die schnelle und (wie immer) professionelle Auskunft.
Ich wollte die Sigma Black mit 90 Lux auf den Helm montieren.
Was ist deine Meinung zur 2. Lichtquelle am Lenker, eine 2 breit und kurz strahlende LED wie sie auch für die Strasse genommen wird oder eine Halogenlampe Sigma evo?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (5. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Was ist deine Meinung zur 2. Lichtquelle am Lenker, eine 2 breit und kurz strahlende LED wie sie auch für die Strasse genommen wird oder eine Halogenlampe Sigma evo?...


 
Wenn du eine Sigma Evo nimmst, hast du halt wieder Kabel+Akku extra.
Ich meine, eine aktuelle (daher ausreichend lichtstarke) Lampe mit Batterien/Akkus im Lampengehäuse sollte reichen.
LED od. Halogen? hmmm
Batterielaufzeit vs. Lichtfarbe vs. Lebensdauer vs. ...


----------



## schappi (5. November 2007)

Super wäre natürlich eine Kombination aus Sigma Karma (22° abstrahlwinkel) und Powerled Black(18° abstrahlwinkel) Frage: die Stärkere Lampe auf den Helm oder an den Lenker?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. November 2007)

Hallo Schappi,
Daniel und ich haben jeder eine Evo + EvoX mit 2 Nipack Akkus. Wenn du willst könenn wir gene mal ne Runde drehen, gerne auch mit Plonke durch den Westdeister. Die hellere EvoX hab ich auf dem Helm und ich schalte die nur aufm Trail zu. Für den Uphill auf Forstautobahnen reicht die Evo aufm Lenker.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. November 2007)

ähhhhhh, was passiert eigentlich demjenigen, der die 100ste Seite im thread aufmacht??


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2007)

hallo homer 

 fährst du mit den lampen auch die richtigen trails , wie grab und co 

 oder ist das zu heftig bzw. zu dunkel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo homer
> 
> fährst du mit den lampen auch die richtigen trails , wie grab und co
> 
> oder ist das zu heftig bzw. zu dunkel ?



Ich habs ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert. In der letzten Dunkelzeit kannte ich Grab und Co noch nicht und war auch meistens allein unterwegs. Ich würde es gern mal im Westdeister testen, da sind die Trails flowiger.


----------



## schappi (5. November 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ähhhhhh, was passiert eigentlich demjenigen, der die 100ste Seite im thread aufmacht??



Der muss am 24. das Bier kaufen


----------



## Hattrick (5. November 2007)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> ich hätte mal Lust ne Nachtrunde durch den westlichen Teil des Deisters zu fahren . Hat zufällig jemand schon Erfahrung mit sowas , oder interesse mitzukommen . Gruss Plonke



Hört sich gut an. Ich komme allerdings von der entgegengesetzten Seite des Deisters. Vielleicht kann man sich auf dem Kammweg treffen ... 

PS: Ich habe letzten Samstag zwischen der Bantorfer Höhe und dem Rodenberger Deisterparkplatz (Trails: Rodelpiste, Treppen und Sprünge Richtung Cäcilienhöhe, Deisterrand, Uphill Richtung Kriegersrast) meine Geldbörse (Sheep Logo) aus dem offenen Rucksack  verloren. Wenn sie jemand finden sollte bitte ich um PM.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Der muss am 24. das Bier kaufen



alles klar, ihr lest von mir dann erst auf seite 101 wieder was


----------



## schappi (5. November 2007)

Habe heute mal bei MTB sports nachgefragt wann die Sigma Powerled black jetzt endlich kommt und bekam die Antwort:
Im Januar.
Sehr ernüchternd.
Hat jemand da noch weitere Informationen wann man die bekommen kann?
Sonst würde ich mit dem Mirage evo + X set anfangen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (5. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonst wÃ¼rde ich mit dem Mirage evo + X set anfangen
> GruÃ
> Schappi



Hab ich auch. Beide auf dem Lenker und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auf dem Helm macht mich das Ding nervÃ¶s.
Ich hab die Beiden Ã¼brigens als Endurance Kit (Evo + Evo X + 2 NiPacs + Y-Kabel + alle mÃ¶glichen Halterungen + RÃ¼cklicht und, und, und...) fÃ¼r 99,- â¬â¬â¬ bekommen. Musst halt ein bisschen recherchieren. Die gibt's immer irgendwo als SchnÃ¤ppchen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @homer, roudi, mbnette, loni,
> wegen der kleinen Bergetour am nächsten WE Treffen am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Holz Müller in Holtensen an de B217?
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi




Moin!

ich würde mich gerne anschließen. Ich kann aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen, ob ich Zeit hab. Ich meld mich dann nochmal. 

Ist das Holtensen zwischen Bredenbeck und Evestorf gemeint?

Gruß,

Johann


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. November 2007)

Ich bin am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch dabei!

Wasserträger, LuckyLuke, was ist mit euch?

Gruß,
Samy


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo homer
> 
> fährst du mit den lampen auch die richtigen trails , wie grab und co
> 
> oder ist das zu heftig bzw. zu dunkel ?



Grab bei Nacht    

Jetzt werdet mal nicht Größenwahnsinnig  , fangt doch eher im Dropland an    

Dunkle Grüße
Downhillfaller  (Tagfahrer, na gut 1x bei Dunkelheit ums Meer geradelt) 

Prost  und das ihr alle heile am 24. am Biertisch sitzt 

Ohne Scheiß: was die Förster dann wohl sagen, das Wild bekommt bestimmt ne Herzattacke bei Eurem Anblick


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. November 2007)

oh das war jetzt wohl die Seite 100  
war da nicht was    

    
<-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> oh das war jetzt wohl die Seite 100
> war da nicht was
> 
> 
> <-----------------------------------------------------------



na dann .... darf ich ja jetzt auch wieder .

vielen dank für´s bier , dirk   
jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen, der das essen sponsort


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Grab bei Nacht
> 
> Jetzt werdet mal nicht Größenwahnsinnig  , fangt doch eher im Dropland an
> 
> ...



hahaha , 

das war ne ernstgemeinte frage. ich hab zwar schon ne menge über die lampen gelesen, bin aber leider noch nie selber damit gefahren.

man liest immer, das sie alles perfekt ausleuchten sollen. 
daher auch die frage, ob das so stimmt und man damit trails fahren kann.
oder reichen die nur für wald- und forstwege ?

will mir ja nicht gleich ne wilma von lupine für 650 euronen kaufen.

möchte das sowieso erstmal ausprobieren ob das alles so klappt. 
wenn das annähernd so sein sollte, wie ich mir das vorstelle, muß das völlig cool und sinnesschärfend sein.


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na dann .... darf ich ja jetzt auch wieder .
> 
> vielen dank für´s bier , dirk
> jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen, der das essen sponsort



Ihr seid ja alles keine  -Trinker.
Ihr ernährt Euch doch nur aus diesen Tütchen die man ausdrücken muss und wo man danach so ein verzerrtes Gesicht hat


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hahaha ,
> 
> das war ne ernstgemeinte frage. ich hab zwar schon ne menge über die lampen gelesen, bin aber leider noch nie selber damit gefahren.
> 
> ...



Homer hat das schon ganz richtig gesehen, erst mal locker testen. Lustig war es auf jeden Fall auch bei Dunkelheit durchs Moor (Steinhude) zu fahren.
Da darfst du dir auch keinen Fahrfehler erlauben, sonst tauchste nie wieder auf 

Mit 5 Watt war die Ausleuchtung schon ganz gut. Die 10 Watt habe ich nicht angemacht, nur Tom. Und da war der neue Akku schnell leer...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alles keine  -Trinker.


 
wenn du dich da mal nicht richtig täuschst


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn du dich da mal nicht richtig täuschst



Du bist ne Ausnahme  sooft wie du schon wegen Kopfdröhn nach Trinkgelage das Biken abgesagt hast


----------



## nippelspanner (6. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...will mir ja nicht gleich ne wilma von lupine für 650 euronen kaufen.



Geht auch günstiger. Guckst Du:
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...sion_HID_Lichtanlage_fuer_Helm--Lenkermontage
Macht Flutlicht für 3 Stunden. Wenn Lampe, dann Xenon, alles andere ist Käse.

PS: Mit den Jungs von GoCycle kann/muss man verhandeln. Da geht immer noch was...


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Du bist ne Ausnahme  sooft wie du schon wegen Kopfdröhn nach Trinkgelage das Biken abgesagt hast


 

 das war  e i n m a l  nach einem tollen sieg der indians 

 wo wir mal richtig party gemacht haben 

 ich glaub dir bekommt die chemische keule nicht , kann das sein ?*grins* 



 p.s. donnerstag abend termin beim doc, bekomm dann auch die keule verschrieben

 entschuldige mich schon mal im voraus für meine dann geschriebenen kommentare


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Geht auch günstiger. Guckst Du:
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...sion_HID_Lichtanlage_fuer_Helm--Lenkermontage
> Macht Flutlicht für 3 Stunden. Wenn Lampe, dann Xenon, alles andere ist Käse.
> 
> PS: Mit den Jungs von GoCycle kann/muss man verhandeln. Da geht immer noch was...


 

  hallo ??? 

 das sind immer noch 380 mücken 

 ist xenon echt nötig ? 

 ist die ausleuchtung mit led's echt so mies ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (6. November 2007)

Wir können ja mal zusammen einen Neitreit machen. Wenn Du den Unterschied gesehen hast, willst Du nichts anderes mehr. Dagegen ist die Sigma nur ´ne Funzel.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

upps, echt so'n unterschied ? also macht es gar keinen sinn sich überhaupt 

 erstmal nen sigma- kit zuzulegen ? 

 reicht denn eine leuchte aus, oder sollte man am lenker noch ne 2te led anbringen ?


----------



## schappi (6. November 2007)

Hallo nippelspanner,
du scheinst dich ja mit dem Thema schon befasst zu haben.
Was hälst du von der Catey Trippleshot?
http://bike-components.de/catalog/E...ssung?osCsid=31adffacf4ccf27e62350c8ae52abb01

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. November 2007)

Hallo Hoerman
du kannst gern mal mein sigma evo endurance kit testen, wir haben 2 davon.


----------



## schappi (6. November 2007)

Da hat ja gestern Abend wÃ¤hrend ich mich beim Spinning geschunden habeum meine Wampe zu bekÃ¤mpfen eine richtige Schlacht um dei seite 100 stattgefunden!

GlÃ¼ckwunsch Downhillfaller!!!
Die erste Runde Bier am 24. ist ja wohl gerettet.
Das mit dem Nightride ist ja jetzt ein neues spannendes Thema geworden. Wenn wir so weiter machen fahren wir nachher noch ein rennen im Bergwerk mit unseren Flutlichtanlagen.
Aber ich finde es schon wichtig hier alle infos zusammen zun tragen und eventuell mal vorher was auszuprobieren bevor man mehr als 100 â¬ investier und dann feststellt das es nicht den BedÃ¼rfnissen entspricht.

@Homer
ich wÃ¼red gerne mal auf dein Angebot zurÃ¼ckkommen und den Sigma evo kit ausprobieren. Vieleicht kann uns ja Nippelspanner mal seinen HID Brenner im Vergleich vorstellen.
Zur auswahl stehen jetzt:
1. Sigma evo Kit ca 100â¬
2. Sigma powerled black und Karma ca 220â¬ (wenn denn mal verfÃ¼gbar)
3. Cateye triple shot ca 230â¬
5. HID brenner 350â¬ min

Was ist nun die beste wahl???
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (6. November 2007)

Wenn du es hell haben willst und dich die 2kg bleigel Akku im Rucksack nicht abschrecken...

Empfele ich aus eigender Erfahrung den selbstbau mit den Osram IRC Lampen. Mit 20 W ist es sehr schön hell. Und das ganze kostet um die 35 . Lebensdauer so um die 4 Stunden.

Mir persönlich sind 2 Kg im Rucksack wurst da man ja meist ausser Flickzeug abends auch nicht viel braucht. Bei den Kauflampen finde ich die von Lupine eigendlich am besten. Sind aber auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (6. November 2007)

Link zum selbstbau: http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/index.html

Habe mir allerdings nur eine davon auf den Helm getackert! Das reicht aus.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn du es hell haben willst und dich die 2kg bleigel Akku im Rucksack nicht abschrecken...
> 
> Empfele ich aus eigender Erfahrung den selbstbau mit den Osram IRC Lampen. Mit 20 W ist es sehr schön hell. Und das ganze kostet um die 35 . Lebensdauer so um die 4 Stunden.
> 
> Mir persönlich sind 2 Kg im Rucksack wurst da man ja meist ausser Flickzeug abends auch nicht viel braucht. Bei den Kauflampen finde ich die von Lupine eigendlich am besten. Sind aber auch nicht ganz billig.


 

 hallo phil 

 gibts da irgendwo ne bauanleitung. hab zwar technisch ne menge drauf, aber e-technik ist für mich nen buch mit 7 siegeln, quasi null plan :-( 

 falls du nen bauplan hast, könntest du den mir mal zukommen lassen, oder gleich auch für die anderen hier reinstellen ? 

 mfg. 

 hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

upps. da warst du schneller  danke


----------



## nippelspanner (6. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo nippelspanner,
> du scheinst dich ja mit dem Thema schon befasst zu haben.
> Was hälst du von der Catey Trippleshot?
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/E...ssung?osCsid=31adffacf4ccf27e62350c8ae52abb01
> ...



Kenne speziell diese Lampe nicht. Daher:  
Finde aber allgemein, dass LEDs ein "merkwürdiges blaues" Licht machen.
Hallos anfangs weiß, mit nachlassender Akkuleistung immer gelblicher.
Xenon = HID: Weiß evtl. Stich ins blaue. Das Besondere: Immer 100% Leuchtleistung, bis der Akku am Ende ist. Dann schlagartig totale Finsterniss!  Daher sind die Akku-Laufzeiten immer mit Reserve angegeben, damit man beim letzten Downhill nicht plötzlich im Dunkeln steht/fährt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn du es hell haben willst und dich die 2kg bleigel Akku im Rucksack nicht abschrecken...
> 
> Empfele ich aus eigender Erfahrung den selbstbau mit den Osram IRC Lampen. Mit 20 W ist es sehr schön hell. Und das ganze kostet um die 35 . Lebensdauer so um die 4 Stunden.
> 
> Mir persönlich sind 2 Kg im Rucksack wurst da man ja meist ausser Flickzeug abends auch nicht viel braucht. Bei den Kauflampen finde ich die von Lupine eigendlich am besten. Sind aber auch nicht ganz billig.


 

 sind die selbstbaulampen eigentlich xenon-lampen oder led's ?


----------



## Phil81 (6. November 2007)

Nochmal meine bookmarks durchgesehen:

http://www.joerky.de/

hier ist die Lampe die ich nachgebaut habe. In der "Anhängerkuplungskappe".

Habe die Kappe dann an eine CatEye Halterung geschraubt. Da ich die Lampe so im Rucksack Transportieren kann ohne die Helmhalterung entfernen zu müsssen.


Als Helmhalter habe ich dann noch zusätzlich den:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...92;page=1;ID=d129352c3ea0f72f07955d954dbf8776


----------



## Phil81 (6. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sind die selbstbaulampen eigentlich xenon-lampen oder led's ?



Ist ein Halogenspot. Die HID Brenner sind mir alle viel zu teuer.


Der Halogenspot kostet etwa 3,99  der Akku etwa 17,99 .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Da hat ja gestern Abend während ich mich beim Spinning geschunden habeum meine Wampe zu bekämpfen eine richtige Schlacht um die seite 100 stattgefunden!
> 
> Glückwunsch Downhillfaller!!!
> Die erste Runde Bier am 24. ist ja wohl gerettet.
> Schappi


Bei mir steht Post #2481 auf Seite 63. Also noch 37 Seiten bis Seite 100.
Schappi, oder liest du aufm Blackberry ?  


schappi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Nightride ist ja jetzt ein neues spannendes Thema geworden. Wenn wir so weiter machen fahren wir nachher noch ein rennen im Bergwerk mit unseren Flutlichtanlagen.
> Schappi


Im Bergwerk reichte mir ne simple SIGMA Mirage für 19,95


schappi schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es schon wichtig hier alle infos zusammen zun tragen und eventuell mal vorher was auszuprobieren bevor man mehr als 100  investier und dann feststellt das es nicht den Bedürfnissen entspricht.
> 
> @Homer
> ich würed gerne mal auf dein Angebot zurückkommen und den Sigma evo kit ausprobieren. Vieleicht kann uns ja Nippelspanner mal seinen HID Brenner im Vergleich vorstellen.
> ...


 
Ola ! Bis zu 684,54 DM für ne Fahrradlampe. Wenn Ihr testet, komme ich mal mit meiner Billigfunzel und lasse mich erleuchten.
Am besten machen wir mal in der Woche so zwischen 18-20 Uhr ne Tour ?
* Muss ja nicht gleich Grab... oder Grenz... sein.


----------



## exto (6. November 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Geht auch günstiger. Guckst Du:
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...sion_HID_Lichtanlage_fuer_Helm--Lenkermontage
> Macht Flutlicht für 3 Stunden. Wenn Lampe, dann Xenon, alles andere ist Käse.
> 
> PS: Mit den Jungs von GoCycle kann/muss man verhandeln. Da geht immer noch was...



Dazu gibt's auch noch den passenden Vorbau mit integrierter Leuchtenhalterung in der Lenkerklemmung. Eine Augenweide!! Hab aber dieser Jahr definitiv sowieso schon zuviel Geld für's Radfahren ausgegeben...


----------



## exto (6. November 2007)

Da isse...

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/901/kw/Hope_Vision_HID_Vorbau_Lichtanlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. November 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei mir steht Post #2481 auf Seite 63. Also noch 37 Seiten bis Seite 100.
> Schappi, oder liest du aufm Blackberry ?



Hallo Roudy
du bist uns um 37 Seiten hinterher sowohl hier in der Firma als auch zu hause sind wir auf Seite 101 jetzt. Dein Post war der Letzte auf der Seite 100
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Roudy
> du bist uns um 37 Seiten hinterher sowohl hier in der Firma als auch zu hause sind wir auf Seite 101 jetzt. Dein Post war der Letzte auf der Seite 100
> Gruß
> Schappi



Mir gehört die Seite 100    
Die kostet ja immerhin auch was    

Rüdiger, du kannst ja "deine " Seite 100 dann für die 2.Runde  benutzen    

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## duncan.blues (6. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

War letztens mit nem Kumpel gegen 19 Uhr im Deister unterwegs. Kumpel hat nen zweiflammigen Brenner von Supernova. Ist schon brachial auf voller Leistung aber das Geld habe ich definitiv nicht über.
Ich selber fahre mit drei Sigma Leuchten, Evo + EvoX am Lenker und ne zweite EvoX am Helm. Die am Lenker habe ich an einem selbstgebastelten NiMH Akku aus 5 Monozellen in Getränkehalterungs-Dose. Hat rund 8000 mAh, das reicht locker für ne ausgedehnte Nacht-Tour. Die Helmlampe hängt an einem Nipack. Die beiden Akkus zusammen sind natürlich nicht unbedingt leicht (der Selbstbau wiegt etwa so viel wie der 3500 mAh Bleigel-Akku) aber es ist erträglich. Die Lichtausbeute ist für den Preis des Sets schon ziemlich ordentlich und ich fühle mich nicht unsicher im Dunklen. Super-knifflige Trails würde ich vermutlich nachts nicht fahren aber ich glaube das wäre bei mir auch mit einem >600 Turonen-Brenner auch nicht anders (bei meinem Kumpel ist die Ausleuchtung im Nahbereich deutlich breiter und heller und das Licht ist deutlich weisser aber ob das die Anschaffung wert ist... Man muss halt wissen was man machen will).
Die Leuchtweite bei richtig ausgerichteten EvoX Spots ist schon recht ordentlich und wir haben's damit nachts auf Waldautobahn schon richtig krachen lassen (>50 km/h).

Letztens Donnerstag wurden wir übrigens kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zwischen Annaturm und Laube bei einem gemütlichen Schwätzchen zwischendurch von einem Biker überholt der's etwas eiliger hatte (kein Licht dabei?)
Das war nicht zufällig einer von euch?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

vor der dunkelheit komm ich leider z. zt. nicht nach hause, daher auch die ganze fragerei zu vernünftigen lampen. ich bekomm schon immer ne mittelschwere krise, wenn ich im keller meine beiden schwarzen schönheiten sehe und die da so rumstehen .


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2007)

apropos fragerei, wo wir schon mal beim thema sind 

wo ist eigentlich der unterschied wischen:

- l e d
- halogen
- h i d  oder x e n o n  ?

okay hid ist eigentlich klar , aber der unterschied zwischen den beiden 
erstgenannten wird mir nicht klar. 

hat das was mit der farbe des lichts oder auch mit der helligkeit zu tun ?


----------



## duncan.blues (6. November 2007)

LED heisst Light Emitting Diode, ergo Leuchtdiode. Das sind in der Regel die kleinen bunten Lichterchen an der Stereoanlage oder das Activity-Lämpchen für die Festplatte vorn an deinem PC.
Bis vor ein paar Jahren gab es LEDs vornehmlich nur in Rot, Gelb und Grün mit vernünftiger Helligkeit, Blau war schon knifflig und Weiss fast unmöglich. In den letzten 2-3 Jahren hat's da aber gewaltige Fortschritte gegeben sodass es inzwischen unglaublich helle, reinweisse LEDs gibt.
Vorteil der LEDs ist dass sie eine sehr hohe Lebensdauer, einen extrem hohen Wirkungsgrad (=viel Licht für wenig Strom) und geringe Abwärme haben.
Noch vor etwas über einem Jahr war an Trailtaugliche Bikelampen auf LED-Basis nicht zu denken aber inzwischen springen immer mehr Hersteller auf den LED-Zug auf.
Inzwischen gibt es LED Lampen mit einer sehr gleichmäßigen, hellen und weissen Ausleuchtung. Allenfalls die Leuchtweite ist gegenüber anderen Top-Lampen vielleicht (noch) etwas geringer.

Halogen Lampen sind im Prinzip die klassischen Glühbirnen mit ganz ordinärem Glühdraht. Das Halogen ist ein Gas(gemisch) aus Edelgasen die durch den Glühdraht ebenfalls zum Leuchten angeregt werden und so die Lichtausbeute gegenüber Glühbirnen ohne Halogengas deutlich erhöhen.
Heutzutage sind alle Autoscheinwerfer die nicht Xenon sind Halogenlampen.

Xenon/HID/HQI und dergleichen sind sogenannte Lichtbogenlampen. Im Leuchtkörper sind zwei Elektroden mit einem sehr kleinen Spalt dazwischen der die Elektroden prinzipiell elektrisch voneinander trennt. Im Glaskolben drumherum ist ein Leuchtmittel aus Xenon-Edelgas oder bei HQI befindet sich ein kleiner Quecksilbertropfen drin. Wird die Lampe eingeschaltet, so sorgt ein elektronisches Vorschaltgerät (=teuer) für einen Stromstoß mit einer sehr hohen Spannung (>1000 Volt). Dadurch gibt es einen Überschlag über den Spalt (quasi Blitzschlag) und das Vorschaltgerät regelt die Spannung so, dass der Blitz nicht abreisst. Ein Lichtbogen entsteht und das Xenon wird zum Leuchten angeregt bzw das Quecksilber verdampft und der Dampf leuchtet.
Nachteil dieser Lichtbogenlampen ist das teure Vorschaltgerät und der Umstand dass jeder Zündvorgang die Spitzen der Elektroden abnutzt und so der Spalt von Einschaltvorgang zu Einschaltvorgang breiter wird. Irgendwann schafft es das Vorschaltgerät nicht mehr den initialen Blitz zu zünden und die Lampe ist hin.


----------



## duncan.blues (6. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> du bist uns um 37 Seiten hinterher sowohl hier in der Firma als auch zu hause sind wir auf Seite 101 jetzt. Dein Post war der Letzte auf der Seite 100



Im Kontrollzentrum vom Forum kann man die Anzahl Posts pro Seite umstellen.


----------



## Scott-y (7. November 2007)

Ich habe die Links zum  Lampen-Selbstbau aufmerksam gelesen. Eine Xenon werde ich mir noch nicht bauen, aber mit den anderen werde ich es versuchen, aber mit NiCa Zellen. Der Selbstbau kommt mich billiger und macht mehr Spaß. 
Ich habe z.Z. eine Cat-Eye (40 ) mit 5 LED´s  auf der Straße ist sie OK, aber auf dunklen oder nassen Boden ist  die Sicht gleich Null. Da muß was besseres her.


----------



## schappi (7. November 2007)

Ich würde keine NICD Accus nehmen. Die sind mist wg selbstentladung, gewicht und haltbarkeit.
Besser ist NIMh
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe ab heute Urlaub und daher ein bischen zeit in alten Tests zu stöbern.
In Mountainbike 12/06 sind Lampen getestet. HID ist unschlagbar.
Aber Sima Mirage evo combi schneidet nicht schlecht ab.
Heute kommt die neue Bike ins Haus und es ist ein Lampentest von günstigen LED Lampen drin:

Sima Powerled black und B&M IXON IQ Speed schneiden mit sehr gut ab.
Es scheint sich zu lohnen auf die Sigma PowerLED zu warten un sie einmal auszuprobieren.
So ich leg mich jetzt aufs Sofa und lese die neue Bike.
Viel Spass bei der Arbeit
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (7. November 2007)

HAllo Schappi,
was macht die Suche, ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch die Sigma mit Helmhalterung nehmen.... 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2007)

duncan.blues schrieb:


> Im Kontrollzentrum vom Forum kann man die Anzahl Posts pro Seite umstellen.



yo, steht bei mir auf 40/Seite


----------



## duncan.blues (7. November 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> yo, steht bei mir auf 40/Seite



Deswegen ist die 100te Seite auch nicht bei jedem gleich.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2007)

duncan.blues schrieb:


> Deswegen ist die 100te Seite auch nicht bei jedem gleich.



ich find´es klasse, sie trotzdem zu feiern. Wenn Sie bei mir steht feiern wir erneut


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. November 2007)

@ barbie :



Bike: Ghost ERT 9000 BJ2007 jetzt endlich unter 15 Kg bei 160mm


was hast du denn an deinem bike gepimpt das du unter 15 kg bist ?

neuen lrs und auch noch ne neue federgabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2007)

Mensch Sören: es ist ein nagelneues  

Gruß 
Downhillfaller


<<<------------<<<<--------<<<------------------



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ barbie :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. November 2007)

Hallo Sören,
Downhilli und ich fahren jetzt im Team Ghost ERT 9000...... 
Wir konnten bei den jetzigen Preisen nicht wiederstehen...... 
Wär auch was für Dich aber Du fährst ja nur Cube..... 
So, muss weiter malochen
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> Downhilli und ich fahren jetzt im Team Ghost ERT 9000......
> Wir konnten bei den jetzigen Preisen nicht wiederstehen......
> Wär auch was für Dich aber Du fährst ja nur Cube.....
> ...


 



 na dann erst einmal herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen bike 

 muß ich am 24 überhaupt noch geld mitbringen *grins* ? oder übernimmt 

 ihr zwei hübschen das ganze  . dirk zur 100. seite , und du zum neuen bike , oder hat sich dirk auch gleich noch ein neues gegönnt ? 

 aber schmeisst euch mal nicht soweit weg. ich arbeite auch grad an was neuem im bereich 160 mm *grins* . wird dann aber wieder "nur" ein cube . 

 schönen tag noch, und träumt bei dem schei$$ wetter schön vom biken 

 hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (8. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe ab heute Urlaub und daher ein bischen zeit in alten Tests zu stöbern.
> In Mountainbike 12/06 sind Lampen getestet. HID ist unschlagbar.
> ...



Naja also ne HID in der 350  Liga macht ne 35W IRC Halogenlampe locker platt. Selbst vor den Lupine Lampen braucht man sich damit nicht verstecken.  Lediglich die Akkus sind von Lupine natürlich unschlagbar. Aber die kriegt man auch einzelnen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na dann erst einmal herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen bike
> 
> muß ich am 24 überhaupt noch geld mitbringen *grins* ? oder übernimmt
> 
> ...



jo, dito. Preis war heiss ! Konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.

Brauchst Du ne Fox Talas 36 RC2 ??? Nagelneu. Testsieger in der neuen "Bike 12/07" mit satte 100-160mm. Schnell in 3 Stufen absenkbar.

Gruß
vom armen Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2007)

mmmhhh, dann könnt ich mir ja nur das rahmenset vom fritzz bestellen. *grübel , grübel *. kann das nur nicht so schnell entscheiden. dauert nch ca. 3-4 wochen. danke aber trotzdem.


----------



## schappi (8. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> jo, dito. Preis war heiss ! Konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.
> 
> Brauchst Du ne Fox Talas 36 RC2 ??? Nagelneu. Testsieger in der neuen "Bike 12/07" mit satte 100-160mm. Schnell in 3 Stufen absenkbar.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glühstrumpf, zu den neuen Bikes!
Was macht ihr mit den alten?

Was hast du denn anstat der Fox für eine Gabel reingenommen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glühstrumpf, zu den neuen Bikes!
> Was macht ihr mit den alten?
> 
> Was hast du denn anstat der Fox für eine Gabel reingenommen?
> ...



Danke,

für die Fox wollte ich ne Pace/DTSwiss RC41 Fighter nehmen. 40-150mm und 700gr. leichter. Mal sehn ob ich sie loswerde.

Grüße aus Bielefeld....
muss weiter.....Richtung Minden.....
Downhillfaller


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. November 2007)

Hallo Schappi und Hoerman,
danke für die Glückwünsche, leider ist es noch nicht fahrtüchtig, weil der Adapter für die Formula Oro in der falschen Größe dabei war... 
War übrigens ein totaler Spontan - Kauf, eigentlich wollte ich mein altes Bike noch die nächsten 2 Jahre fahren.... Aber bei dem Preis bin ich schwach geworden.   

Mein altes Bike  werde ich verkaufen müssen. 
Also wer interesse hat auf ein Ghost ERT 5700, BJ 06, 22"(ca. 1 Jahr alt) kann sich per PN bei mir melden.
Meine Regierung duldet keine 2 Bikes..... 
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2007)

na dann können wir's ja auf dem grab mal so richtig krachen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. November 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Meine Regierung duldet keine 2 Bikes.....
> Gruß Tom



Ach du Schande, dann stünde ich schon lange ohne Regierung da... Bei mir sind's ja schon vier und Ideen für mindestens zwei hätt ich noch locker. Schick sie doch einfach mal zum Abhärten bei mir durch den Keller ...


----------



## schappi (8. November 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi und Hoerman,
> danke für die Glückwünsche, leider ist es noch nicht fahrtüchtig, weil der Adapter für die Formula Oro in der falschen Größe dabei war...
> War übrigens ein totaler Spontan - Kauf, eigentlich wollte ich mein altes Bike noch die nächsten 2 Jahre fahren.... Aber bei dem Preis bin ich schwach geworden.
> 
> ...



Na dann müssen wir mit Ihr am 24. mal sprechen.
Mann muß doch ein 2. Bike haben!!
was soll man den machen wenn mal eines zur Reparatur ist.
Schau dir mal Die Hoermans an die haben 3 Bikes und wir haben 7 Bikes in der Familie und wenn ich so sehe wie ihr alle aufrüstet muss ich vieleicht doch noch ein Torque haben (im Alter muss man Beweglichkeit durch Federweg ersetzten, das habt ihr schon richtig erkannt)
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> (im Alter muss man Beweglichkeit durch Federweg ersetzten, das habt ihr schon richtig erkannt)
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



Danke für die Blumen  
So alt wie wir aussehen sind wir doch gar nicht. Barbie vielleicht )), aber ich doch nicht  . Habe erst heute wieder gesagt bekommen " der junge Mann hier..." haha, das geht runter wie Butter

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## nippelspanner (8. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> ..wenn ich so sehe wie ihr alle aufrüstet muss ich vieleicht doch noch ein Torque haben (im Alter muss man Beweglichkeit durch Federweg ersetzten...)


Abgesehen davon, dass man natürlich NIE genug Bikes haben kann, sollte man vielleicht Gelände, das man mit 130 - 140 mm FW nicht schafft, in unserem Alter gar nicht mehr fahren.  
Da hilft dann auch kein DH-Bike mit 200 mm mehr.


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. November 2007)

Hallo nochmal,
Schappi hat das mit dem Federweg im Alter schon richtig erkannt. In meinem Alter steht man halt auf Komfort...   
Ich habe aber auch noch ein altes Scotthardtail (leider mit schlappen Bremsen) im Schuppen.
Das ist mein FAmilienbike und Notrad falls mein Bike zur Rep. muss.
Aber ein *2. Spaaaaassssssssssbike *ist für mich z.Zt. noch verboten..... 
Ihr könnt Euch doch bestimmt vorstellen, dass ich für die Zustimmung zum Kauf meines  ERT 9000  erstmal alles versprechen musste......... 
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2007)

wenn das so´n schnapper war, dann kannst du doch getrost deine frau auf das bike setzen und behalten, quasi als reserverad  .

aber jetzt mal butter bei die fische:

was kostet denn so´n schnapper ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn das so´n schnapper war, dann kannst du doch getrost deine frau auf das bike setzen und behalten, quasi als reserverad  .
> 
> aber jetzt mal butter bei die fische:
> 
> was kostet denn so´n schnapper ?



Sören über Geld spricht man nicht, das hat man    (nötig)

Du hast ne PM!


----------



## nippelspanner (9. November 2007)

Von was für einem Schnapper sprechen wir hier eigentlich?
Ich will Bilder sehen!!!


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. November 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Von was für einem Schnapper sprechen wir hier eigentlich?
> Ich will Bilder sehen!!!



Hallo Nippelspanner,
habe gerade mal eins geschossen..
Habs aber nicht so schön in Großformat wie die anderen hinbekommen..... 
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (9. November 2007)

Nett!
Aber lass bloß die Fox 36 drin. Die F41 ist lt. Aussager des Händler meines Vertrauens viel weicher. Außerdem hatte er öfters Probleme mit der Absenkung. 
=> Zwangspause wegen Service.


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. November 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Nippelspanner,
> habe gerade mal eins geschossen..
> Habs aber nicht so schön in Großformat wie die anderen hinbekommen.....
> Gruß Tom



Schicker Klinker    Ist der echt ?

Downhillfaller (Live online )


----------



## exto (9. November 2007)

Sieht so aus, als würde der Mountain-Bike Szene das gleiche Schiksal blühen, wie den motorisierten Verwandten:

Alte Männer auf teuren High-Tech-Bombern  

Trotzdem: Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zu den neuen Geräten  

Läuft am WE ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt, oder passt jeder für sich auf, dass er/sie nicht wegweht. Ich hatte maximal ne kleine Runde durch den Wiehen geplant, aber falls was interessantes stattfindet...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als würde der Mountain-Bike Szene das gleiche Schiksal blühen, wie den motorisierten Verwandten:
> 
> Alte Männer auf teuren High-Tech-Bombern
> 
> ...


 

 naja ... high-tech ist carbon  

 und fängt erst ab 4000 euronen an. darunter ist alles gehobene mittelklasse *grins* 

 also von mir aus können wir wieder im dropland üben 

 sonntag hät ich noch nix vor


----------



## exto (9. November 2007)

Ich glaub, das ist mir zu kalt. Sollen ja nur so um die 2-5° werden und tierisch windig...

Ich glaub, ich fahr einmal Bergkirchen-Porta und zurück. Ist fast alles auf Trails zu machen und endet direkt in meiner heißen Dusche...


----------



## exto (9. November 2007)

A propos "Carbon": Bei eBay steht grad ein lecker Ransom LTD Rahmen zum Verkauf. Ist allerdings in M, also nix für mich. Wär' das nix für dich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schicker Klinker    Ist der echt ?
> 
> Downhillfaller (Live online )


 

 mein lieber dirk 

 dir sind deine tabletten wohl nicht bekommen *grins*

 las mal den tom in ruhe 

 sonst kommst du zwangsverpflichtet mit ins dropland


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> A propos "Carbon": Bei eBay steht grad ein lecker Ransom LTD Rahmen zum Verkauf. Ist allerdings in M, also nix für mich. Wär' das nix für dich???


 

 einmal cube .... immer cube !!!!*grins* 

 äähhhh. wieso soll der was für mich sein , hab ich so'n knick in der optik ?

 sind wir nicht fast gleichgroß ????? 

 außerdem laufen meine planungen schon in richtung fritzz )))) 

 die marke dürfte klar sein 

 außerdem was jammerst du über 2 - 5 °c ? mußt du doch von deinem bikeurlaub gewohnt sein 

 wie auch immer, dann schon mal von dieser stelle ein sturmfreies wochenende 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schicker Klinker    Ist der echt ?
> 
> Downhillfaller (Live online )



Hi Downhilli, hast wieder deine Pause überzogen?? 
HAb mein Bike mal an die frische Luft gelassen.
Deins steht doch bestimmt immernoch im Wohnzimmer oder??
So, jetzt wird weiter gekeult 
Gruß Tom


----------



## slaine (9. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> außerdem was jammerst du über 2 - 5 °c ? mußt du doch von deinem bikeurlaub gewohnt sein
> 
> wie auch immer, dann schon mal von dieser stelle ein sturmfreies wochenende
> 
> v.g. hoerman



he sören, werd morgen mit matthias um 11 rum am waldkater starten.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> he sören, werd morgen mit matthias um 11 rum am waldkater starten.


 

 hai marco 

 hab morgen leider keine zeit . ein anderes mal vllt. 

 aber danke für's angebot und viele grüße auch an matthias 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (9. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Wie abgemacht Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr kleine Berge Runde.
Treffen auf denm Parkplatz von Holz Müller an der B217 in Holtensen
Wer kommt jetzt alles: Loni, Roudy, Homer MBnette?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (9. November 2007)

Hmmm... das liegt für mich schon recht weit von Schuss.

Los Carsten, erzähl mal, warum sich's trotzdem lohnt...


----------



## rip (9. November 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> he sören, werd morgen mit matthias um 11 rum am waldkater starten.



macht ihr tour oder hardcore?


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. November 2007)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Downhilli, hast wieder deine Pause überzogen??
> HAb mein Bike mal an die frische Luft gelassen.
> Deins steht doch bestimmt immernoch im Wohnzimmer oder??
> So, jetzt wird weiter gekeult
> Gruß Tom




ne ne, mal gerade den tank vollgehauen und dabei gepostet,
nun quäl ich mich durch oeynhausen (hallo exto)

deshalb die kleinschreibung....

so jetzt auf die a2 in den nächsten stau


----------



## Loni (9. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wie abgemacht Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr kleine Berge Runde.
> Treffen auf denm Parkplatz von Holz Müller an der B217 in Holtensen
> Wer kommt jetzt alles: Loni, Roudy, Homer MBnette?
> ...



Ich muss das kurzfristig nach gesundheitszustand entscheiden. 
sieht aber gut aus. 
falls ich nicht im Forum meine Entscheidung kundtun kann, schreib ich dir ne sms. 

am besten, wir nehmen Segel mit, gell??

   Loni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (9. November 2007)

na, jedenfalls keine tour  



rip schrieb:


> macht ihr tour oder hardcore?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. November 2007)

@schappi: Ich komm auch mit!

Samy


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. November 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Von was für einem Schnapper sprechen wir hier eigentlich?
> Ich will Bilder sehen!!!



Du willst Bilder sehen    

Jetzt kommt eins    

Barbie war gerade bei mir und wollte nur mal kurz was gucken, und das ist jetzt dabei rausgekommen.................


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. November 2007)

Aloah,
da sieht man wieder, dass ich 2 linke Hände habe..... 
Sorry, aber jetzt darfst Du das Puzzle wieder zusammensetzen. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als würde der Mountain-Bike Szene das gleiche Schiksal blühen, wie den motorisierten Verwandten:
> 
> Alte Männer auf teuren High-Tech-Bombern
> 
> ...




Wenn ihr noch öfters schreibt das wir alt sind, dann glaube ich es auch bald
 
Exto, steht bei dir nicht unter deinem Bild "Altbiker"??? Das muss ich jetzt wohl auch einfügen    

Barbie und ich haben uns gefreut wie zwei Kleinkinder an Heiligabend


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


>



schönes laminat,

oder ist das parkett  ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. November 2007)

Der war nicht schlecht Sören.....


----------



## mbnette (10. November 2007)

Also Lust habe ich auf alle Fälle, aber ich kann leider noch nicht genau sagen ob ich komme da ich Montag und Dienstag wichtige Klausuren schreibe und dafür noch lernen muss!
Wie lange wird die Tour ungefähr dauern?


----------



## schappi (10. November 2007)

So ungefähr 2 Std.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> So ungefähr 2 Std.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hm, muss heute erstmal noch arbeiten (Tag des Passivhauses). Wenn es morgen regenfrei bleibt, werde ich mich einfinden. Bei Regen werde ich mich 2-3 Stunden auf meine Rolle hängen und Video gucken mad:).
So - muss los...!


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. November 2007)

ja ja ja,

trainiert ihr alle mal , oder geht biken.

ich schlucke schön meine chemische keule und hoffe nächste woche

dann auch endlich wieder fit zu sein.

hab nen großen nachholbedarf. 

auch beim winterpokal bekomm ich langsam ne krise. 

alle machen in schöner regelmäßigkeit punkte, und ich schau zu.


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja ja ja,
> 
> trainiert ihr alle mal , oder geht biken.
> 
> ...



heul doch      
oder lass dich von deinem Schützling trösten   

ach ja: ist echt Plastik und nicht Holz


----------



## matzinski (10. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wie abgemacht Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr kleine Berge Runde.
> Treffen auf denm Parkplatz von Holz Müller an der B217 in Holtensen
> Wer kommt jetzt alles: Loni, Roudy, Homer MBnette?
> ...


Hallo schappi, nachdem ich jetzt knappe 5 Wochen nach einer Lungenentzündung "out of order" war, klingt das für mich nach einem passendem Comeback. Wenn's morgen nicht schüttet, werd' ich mich auch einfinden. Wollt ihr von dort in den Thüster Berg oder Deister oder beides ? 

bis denne matze


----------



## taxifolia (10. November 2007)

....bin auch dabei ( aber nur bergab) . 

taxifolia


----------



## exto (10. November 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei Regen werde ich mich 2-3 Stunden auf meine Rolle hängen und Video gucken



Wollte ich heute auch machen. Da hat's doch glatt die Rolle zerrissen. Hat den Sommer im Keller wohl nicht verdaut.

Also netter Nightride entlang der Weser. Nur die Kirmes in Minden und das leichte Weserhochwasser in Porta, die ich durchqueren musste, haben den Schnitt etwas gedrückt  Dafür hatte ich funkelnden Sternenhimmel bei knapp über null Grad.

Mal seh'n ob ich morgen auch ne Regenpause erwische...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (10. November 2007)

Ich werde mich auch sehen lassen. Egal welches Wetter. Ich hoffe ich finde Holz Müller.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. November 2007)

Ich werde heute doch zu hause bleiben. Bei dem Wetter ( http://wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&type=WORLD&id=13919  ) lohnt sich die ganze Zugfahrt für mich nicht. 

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und hoffe auf besseres Wetter!

Johann


----------



## schappi (11. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
sage die geplante Kleine Bergetour aus Wettergründen ab
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (11. November 2007)

ooooooooch Mann, ich wollte doch heute von matzinski die Lungenentzündung übernehmen.

Ist die Aktion auf das nächste WE verschoben ???
Gruß
taxifolia


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> sage die geplante Kleine Bergetour aus Wettergründen ab
> Gruß
> Schappi



Sehe ich auch so, dann gehe ich jetzt in den Keller.
Erst ein bischen schrauben und dann....Rolle 

Viel Spaß denen die trotzdem fahren 

Roudy


----------



## matzinski (11. November 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, dann gehe ich jetzt in den Keller.
> Erst ein bischen schrauben und dann....Rolle
> 
> Viel Spaß denen die trotzdem fahren
> ...


Moin, es bleibt wohl anscheinend keiner übrig, der fährt. Dann werde ich auch knicken und schwimmen gehen - im Hallenbad  

@taxi: du meinst, du willst die L. vieleicht wieder zurückhaben - die hat mich nämlich am 3.10. angesprungen - du erinnerst dich? egal, ich habe sie nicht mehr. wer weiß, wo sie jetzt ist. Hoffentlich weit weg. 

bis die Tage matze


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2007)

so auch wieder zuhause.

hab´s auf dem sofa einfach nicht ausgehalten, und ne ruhige runde gedreht.

hab es locker angehen lassen und mir mal wieder den wind um die nase wehen lassen.

arschkalt und recht neblig oben am kamm  und auch recht rutschig bei den abfahrten am steinbruch.

aber alles egal, wenn man längere zeit nicht biken konnte  .

und ... meine ersten punkte beim winterpokal 

allen noch nen schönen sonntag

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## mbnette (11. November 2007)

Dann hab ich ja Glück gehabt!

Hab mich schon den ganzen Tag geärgert, dass ich aus Zeitgründen nicht mitfahren kann.

Ich hoffe dass, das Geplante wiederholt wird!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## exto (11. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so auch wieder zuhause.
> 
> hab´s auf dem sofa einfach nicht ausgehalten, und ne ruhige runde gedreht.
> 
> ...



Hehe, immer die Selben, die dann DOCH fahren. 10 Pünktchen für'n WP sind's geworden. Verdammt kalte Pünktchen.... 

Aber wieder mal keinen Regentropfen erwischt, sondern sogar ein Paar Sonnenstrahlen.


----------



## Scott-y (11. November 2007)

Ich war auch unterwegs und habe sogar schön brav bis 11.20  bei Holz Müller gewartet.
 Ich hatte erst mit @taxifolia telefoniert der wollte auch nicht und hatte den Text für meine Absage schon geschrieben....  Neeeee ich kneife nicht. Die Kälte war nicht so toll am Anna Turm waren es 1° C . aber ohne Wind war´s kein Problem. Es hatte nicht einmal geregnet. Ich war am Beilstein, Grabweg ( da liegt ein Baum quer)und ich hab mir den ,,Ladys only" mal angeschaut aber von unten nach oben. Ich kannte den noch nicht und habe ihn durch Zufall gefunden als ich von Grabweg weggefahren bin. Mein Fazit: z.Z. nicht für mich befahrbar, zumindest der untere Teil ,zuviele Wurzeln und zu Naß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (11. November 2007)

Nass ist gut ... das Steinfeld steht quasi im Bachbett! Wie weit bist du den Lady´s hoch, kann dann wohl nicht weit gewesen sein - oder? Im oberen Teil wurde heute wieder fleissig der Trail gepfegt.

Den Baum auf dem Grab hab ich auch gesehen. Der hatte wohl keine Lust mehr auf Wind und Wetter - bummm.


----------



## Scott-y (12. November 2007)

Ich bin bis ganz hoch.Jemanden den ich beim ,,Aufstieg" überholt hatte erzählte was noch von ,,Arbeiten am alten Einstieg". Da bin ich aber nicht lang. Die ,,Bauarbeiter"habe ich gesehen. Ich glaube der Baum im Bachbett war vorher wohl auch noch nicht.


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. November 2007)

Hi Leute !
Da ich nächsten Sonntag etwas Zeit habe , könnte man ja vielleicht die Westdeistertour machen . Mister Slaine is auch dabei .
Wenn's geht nich zu früh , da ich Samstag Spätdienst hab . Man könnte sich ja zwischen 11 und 12 am Funkturm treffen . Die Tour würde 3 bis 4 Stunden dauern . Wenn ihr Bock habt denkt mal drüber nach . 
Das Wetter natürlich im Auge behalten ! 
Grüße !!!


----------



## schappi (12. November 2007)

Westdeistertour hört sich gut an.
bei passendem Wetter bin ich dabei.
Von wo aus fährst du hoch? Dann könnten wir eventuell gemeinsam hochfahren.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> Da ich nächsten Sonntag etwas Zeit habe , könnte man ja vielleicht die Westdeistertour machen . Mister Slaine is auch dabei .
> Wenn's geht nich zu früh , da ich Samstag Spätdienst hab . Man könnte sich ja zwischen 11 und 12 am Funkturm treffen . Die Tour würde 3 bis 4 Stunden dauern . Wenn ihr Bock habt denkt mal drüber nach .
> Das Wetter natürlich im Auge behalten !
> Grüße !!!


 

 3 - 4 h bedeutet 12 - 16 punkte für den winterpokal 

 soll heißen , ich bin auf alle fälle dabei *grins* 

 obwohl, da ich ja noch eine längere anreise hab, werden es ja noch mehr punkte


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. November 2007)

Ich fahre von Hohenbostel aus hoch , an der Kreuzung is ne Sparkasse und gegenüber an der Kirche is ein Parkplatz . Wenn jemand von außerhalb kommt is das ganz günstig zum Parken . Die Tour endet dann unten an der B 65 Auffahrt A 2 . Von da aus is nich weit zurück . 
Um 11 an der Sparkasse treffen wär ganz gut wenn euch das passt , ich muß um 17:00 Uhr noch zur Arbeit , brech !!!


----------



## schappi (12. November 2007)

Kenn ich.
Meine Eltern wohnen Ortsausgang Barsinghausen.
Dann Treffen wir uns um 11:00 Uhr da

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (12. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 3 - 4 h bedeutet 12 - 16 punkte für den winterpokal



Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst. Für den WP zählt nur die reine Fahrzeit. Die Zeit, die man mit dem Schicksal hadernnd vor nem Kicker oder Drop steht, wird nicht mitgezählt. Die, die man zum Wiederaufrappeln braucht, auch nicht...

Ansonsten: Lust hätt' ich auch. Gibt's für die Kirche auch ne Adresse, die man in nen Routenplaner füttern kann?


----------



## schappi (12. November 2007)

Exto
die kirche liegt an der Kreuzung Nenndorfer Str./ Zur Heisterburg in 30890 Barsinghausen/ Hohenbostel
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (12. November 2007)

Hallo an die Lampenbauer-( käufer- ) fraktion. Das hier fand ich interessant vor allem wegen der guten Beispielbilder bestehend aus Selbstbau- und Kauflampen, Licht muß man sehen und nicht berechnen: 

http://www.zabotrails.de/technik/lampe/lv.html

Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.

Gruß
taxifolia


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde auch gern mal wieder mitkommen. der Sonntag hört sich verlockend an. Für den Fall das ich unsere Weihnachtsfeier/60jähriges Firmenbestehen einigermaßen nüchtern überstehe bin ich dabei (halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter vorrausgesetzt). Kommt ihr bei Wallhalla bzw. beim Grillplatz vorbei ? Dann brauch ich nicht extra den Berg runter und wieder hoch orgeln.


----------



## duncan.blues (12. November 2007)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hallo an die Lampenbauer-( käufer- ) fraktion. Das hier fand ich interessant vor allem wegen der guten Beispielbilder bestehend aus Selbstbau- und Kauflampen, Licht muß man sehen und nicht berechnen:



Interessanter Test. Leider sind noch keine aktuellen Hochleistungs-LED Lampen dabei, die hätten mich mal interessiert.
Die Sigma ohne den 10W Evo-X Spot in diesen Test zu schicken ist allerdings nicht gerade fair. Nur die 5W Abblendlampe ist -natürlich- für Trails zu schwach.
Der Hinweis auf Helmbefestigung im Test ist gut. Es nützt die beste Lampe nichts wenn sie nicht dahin leuchtet wo man hinwill, also entweder eine wirklich breit streuende Leuchte oder ne Helmlampe. In sehr kurvigen Bereichen bin ich mit meiner Helmlampe dem Supernova Brenner meines Kumpels überlegen (aber wenn man schon über 600 Euro für ne Mega Lampe am Lenker ausgeben kann, dann sollte es eigentlich auch für ne zusätzliche Lampe auf dem Helm reichen, oder?)


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. November 2007)

Für Homer ! 
Wir kommen an Walhalla vorbei und können dich da abholen . Wohl so 10 nach 11 . 
Hoffentlich holt uns nich gleich Odin zu sich !


----------



## schappi (14. November 2007)

Hoerman,
was machen die Drogen schlagen die schon an?
Ich habe mir übrigens jetzt die Sigma Pwerled black bestellt mal sehen wann die kommt
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. November 2007)

Da ich heute frei hatte war ich bissel unterwegs und fand es gar nich so schlammig . Der viele Regen hat die Forststraßen richtig sauber gewaschen . Oben im Deister war hauchzart etwas Schnee .
Die Wetterprognose sieht wohl für Sonntag gar nich so schlecht aus .
Ich wollt nur sagen , wer Knieschützer hat kann die Sonntag gerne mitbringen , es gibt auch ein paar fahrtechnische Leckerbissen . Aber keine Panik , is natürlich keine Pflicht , wer will kann auch nur gucken . Allerdings sind ja ein paar von euch grad auf'm Freeridetrip , da passt das wohl ganz gut . 
Grüße , und denkt dran : Mehr Speed kriegt man nur durch höhere Geschwindigkeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. November 2007)

hallo schappi, 

jau, danke der nachfrage. muß die drops noch bis samstag schlucken. schlagen aber recht gut an, fühl mich daher schon recht fit. 
sonntag bin ich , wenn´s wetter stimmt, auf alle fälle dabei. 

soll ich dich abholen ? 

ps. muß morgen für 2 tage nach münchen und bin erst  freitagabend wieder online.

grüße hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur sagen , wer Knieschützer hat kann die Sonntag gerne mitbringen , es gibt auch ein paar fahrtechnische Leckerbissen .  Allerdings sind ja ein paar von euch grad auf'm Freeridetrip , da passt das wohl ganz gut .
> Grüße , und denkt dran : Mehr Speed kriegt man nur durch höhere Geschwindigkeit !



na mal gut, daß meine knieschützer vor ner woche gekommen sind  

bis sonntag 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (15. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi,
> 
> jau, danke der nachfrage. muß die drops noch bis samstag schlucken. schlagen aber recht gut an, fühl mich daher schon recht fit.
> sonntag bin ich , wenn´s wetter stimmt, auf alle fälle dabei.
> ...



hallo hoerman

ja wäre gut wenn du mich mitnehmen wüdest, von mir aus sind es 20min nach Hohnebostel.
Ich habe übrigens Knieschützer von meiner Familie geschenkt gekommen.(wie die da bloß drauf gekommen sind?)

gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo hoerman
> 
> ja wäre gut wenn du mich mitnehmen wüdest, von mir aus sind es 20min nach Hohnebostel.
> Ich habe übrigens Knieschützer von meiner Familie geschenkt gekommen.(wie die da bloß drauf gekommen sind?)
> ...



geschenkt bekommen??? Hast du denn Geburtstag gehabt???
Das kannst du ja die 2.Runde am 24. ausgeben  

Ach Carsten, weisst du wo ich heute bin? Es ist Rund, hat Steilkurven, liegt fast in der Heide... steht nur nicht so ein asiatisches Schild drauf....

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (15. November 2007)

jau hatte ich. (irgendwann habe selbst ich Geburtstag).
Das mit der 2. Rund ist schon eingeplant

Da wo du jetzt gerade bist, sag denen nicht, daß du mich kennst sonst erschießen die dich am Ausgang damit du nichts verraten kannst.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> jau hatte ich. (irgendwann habe selbst ich Geburtstag).
> Das mit der 2. Rund ist schon eingeplant
> 
> Da wo du jetzt gerade bist, sag denen nicht, daß du mich kennst sonst erschießen die dich am Ausgang damit du nichts verraten kannst.
> ...



Na dann alles Gute nachträglich ! Wünsch dir alles Gute fürs neue Jahr. Vor allem immer geile Trails  unterm Bike 

Ach, ich lebe noch. 

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Loni (15. November 2007)

na dann  an Schappi!

ich war gestern und heut ne stunde biken, geht wieder einigermaßen, allerdinx hab ich selbst mit überschuhen nach ner Stunde kalte Füße  Mäh!

am Samstag ist übrigens ein Radballspiel (Turnhalle am Eichamt in der Goethestr.) in Hannover, ich geh da mal gucken  ist bestimmt witzig!

Grüße an alle!!


----------



## exto (15. November 2007)

Hi Loni,

gute Idee! Mit dem Blödsinn hab ich größere Teile meiner Jugend verbracht. Die Jungens machen echt lustige Dinge mit ihren Bikes.

Noch n Insider-Tipp: Hüte dich vor dem Ball. Wenn das Teil richtig einschlägt, gehen die Lichter aus...


----------



## exto (15. November 2007)

Dann mal herzlichen Glühstrumpf, Schappi. Vielleicht seh'n wir uns ja Sonntag. Dann kriegste n Geburtstagsküsschen...


----------



## schappi (15. November 2007)

IIIgitt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (15. November 2007)

Sonntag habt ihr ne tour geplant, gell? da werd ich mich wohl anschließen 
ich nem an, Walhalla liegt irgendwo am Deisterrand, ich werd aber wohl zum H-Treffpunkt kommen.

@exto: ich werd versuchen eventuellen Ball-attentaten am Samstag zu entgehen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. November 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Sonntag habt ihr ne tour geplant, gell? da werd ich mich wohl anschließen
> ich nem an, Walhalla liegt irgendwo am Deisterrand, ich werd aber wohl zum H-Treffpunkt kommen.
> 
> @exto: ich werd versuchen eventuellen Ball-attentaten am Samstag zu entgehen.



Walhalla liegt oberhalb von Hohenbostel am Waldrand und ist ein ehemaliges Ausfluglokal. Falls du mit Wasserträger anreist, könnt ihr dort auch parken. Oder wir treffen uns um 10:45 bei mir (Besucherberkwerk Barsinghausen) und fahren dann zusammen dorthin.


----------



## schappi (15. November 2007)

Walhalla liegt oberhalb von Hohenbostel am Waldrand und ist der Himmel der Mountainbiker!!


----------



## Loni (15. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Walhalla liegt oberhalb von Hohenbostel am Waldrand und ist der Himmel der Mountainbiker!!



ui, warum hat mir den noch niemand gezeigt?

Ich hoffe ja, bei einer Westdeistertour den  A2Trail  zu befahren... 
MTBhimmel hört sich aber auch gut an


----------



## schappi (15. November 2007)

Loni,
ein neuer Monat hat begonnen und du hast jetzt die Chance deinen Wanderpokal für den besten Abflug des Monats weiterzugeben (oder erneut zu erobern) 
Obwohl wenn Hoermann den Abflug aus dem Dropland wiederholt hat er gute Chancen,
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Loni (15. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Loni,
> ein neuer Monat hat begonnen und du hast jetzt die Chance deinen Wanderpokal für den besten Abflug des Monats weiterzugeben (oder erneut zu erobern)
> Obwohl wenn Hoermann den Abflug aus dem Dropland wiederholt hat er gute Chancen,
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



hab noch keinen fliegen sehen.... aber ist ja auch keine Eile... wird schon kommen. meinetwegen könnt ihr auch alle aufm Sattel bleiben


----------



## rip (16. November 2007)

Hat irgendjemand (Slaine und Matze?) Lust auf Hardcore Biken am Samstag und Sonntag so gegen 11 am Waldkater?

Mein Bike wird heute fertig und muss vor der Kanarentour ausgiebig getestet werden...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> jau hatte ich. (irgendwann habe selbst ich Geburtstag).
> Das mit der 2. Rund ist schon eingeplant
> ...
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Happy Birthday  auch von mir .
Am We feiern wir 4 Geburtstag an 3 Tagen, da werden wir zwischendurch mal ein Glas auf dich erheben. 

Bis demnächst und viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## exto (16. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> IIIgitt!!



Beschwer dich mal nich, sonst wird's n Gebutstagsständchen. Das ist schlimmer, ehrlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. November 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> ui, warum hat mir den noch niemand gezeigt?



das hat das kleine Mädchen auch gesagt


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. November 2007)

Hi Loni ! Der A2 Trail is natürlich für eine der Abfahrten geplant .
Das scheinen ja ne Menge Leute zu werden am Sonntag . Aber Wetter sieht wohl gut aus . Grüße !!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Loni ! Der A2 Trail is natürlich für eine der Abfahrten geplant .
> Das scheinen ja ne Menge Leute zu werden am Sonntag . Aber Wetter sieht wohl gut aus . Grüße !!!



Jo, bin auch dabei!
Nette Runde - bei nettem Wetter - um die neuen netten Teile zu testen!

Welche Zeit ist für den Funkturm angepeilt???
So 11:30 Uhr schätze ich wohl oder?

Downhillfaller und Barbie, dass wäre doch auch sicher eine nette Gelegenheit um eure neuen Bikes mal zu testen, oder???

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wie LL03 schon festgestellt hat, wäre das in der Tat ne nette Gelegenheit mein neues Bike  zu testen. 
War ja auch schon länger nicht mehr im Deister. 
Ich kann aber leider nicht, da ich meiner Tochter versprochen habe sie Vormittags zum Basketball zu begleiten.
Habe mir aber fest vorgenommen dieses Weekend meine erste Testrunde zu drehen.
Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spaß. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. November 2007)

hai leute

so endlich wieder zurück aus münchen. bin zwar mächtig fertig und müde,
weil wenig schlaf , viele meetings und abends noch mehr getränke , aber bis sonntag ist der akku wieder aufgeladen.

@ schappi - hol dich um 10.30h ab am sonntag. wenn du sagst, 20 min reichen bis zum treffpunkt, kommen wir ja pünktlich an.
den glückwünschen zu deinem geburtstag schließ ich mich natürlich an. also auch von mir alles gute .

schönen restfreitag

hoerman


----------



## Loni (17. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> das hat das kleine Mädchen auch gesagt



*******


liegt noch Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (17. November 2007)

Ne , Schnee is nix mehr ! 
Wir müssen aber die Uhrzeit um 10 min verschieben , weil 2 Jungs von mir aus Hannover mit der S-Bahn kommen . Die is 10 nach 11 in Winninghausen , also macht bitte gemütlich ! 
Ok , dann bis morgen , dat wird bestimmt lustig !!!


----------



## schappi (17. November 2007)

Jau bestimmt!!
ich freu mich schon.

Bis morgen, wieviel Leut kommen jetzt eigentlich?

Schappi

@Loni
Nicht hauen morgen,
aber den Spruch konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Loni (17. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ne , Schnee is nix mehr !
> Wir müssen aber die Uhrzeit um 10 min verschieben , weil 2 Jungs von mir aus Hannover mit der S-Bahn kommen . Die is 10 nach 11 in Winninghausen , also macht bitte gemütlich !
> Ok , dann bis morgen , dat wird bestimmt lustig !!!



ich werd wohl auch die s-bahn nehmen. 
die S1 oder?

@Schappi: bin zu ausgeglichen zum Hauen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. November 2007)

Moin!


Ich komme morgen dann auch mal wieder mit! 

MfG,

Johann


----------



## dr.svenson (17. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ne , Schnee is nix mehr !
> Wir müssen aber die Uhrzeit um 10 min verschieben , weil 2 Jungs von mir aus Hannover mit der S-Bahn kommen . Die is 10 nach 11 in Winninghausen , also macht bitte gemütlich !
> Ok , dann bis morgen , dat wird bestimmt lustig !!!



Tja, leider wird´s nur einer - bin morgen leider aus familiären Gründen zuhause festgenagelt. Aber Karsten kommt rum und merkt sich hoffentlich alle Einstiege ;-)

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter Euch & vielleicht bis zum nächsten Wochenende,
Sven


----------



## matzinski (17. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre morgen früh nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder den Hannover-Klassiker: über Benther, Gehrdener zum Deister. Bin um 9:30 im Benther. Kommt jemand mit? @nst, vieleicht hast du ja Lust.
bis denne, matze


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. November 2007)

Genau Loni ! Die S-Bahn Richtung Haste . Wenn du 2 mit nem Bike siehst einfach anquatschen , müssten Rainer und Karsten sein .
So ,jetzt geh ich ins Bett , Gute Nacht !


----------



## schappi (18. November 2007)

Hallo Evel,
vielen Dank für die super Tour heute.
hat echt Spass gemacht. (auch wenns zuhause Mecker vom Meister wegen zuspätkommen gab)
Müssen wir bei Sonne (oder Schnee) noch einmal wiederholen.
Ich hoffe du hattest einen ruhigen Dienst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (18. November 2007)

Ich schließe mich Schappi an, war klasse und ich bedanke mich! 

ich bedanke mich auch bei allen für die Abfahrtgeduld 

@ L-L-03: schön, dass wir dich noch getroffen haben, müssen wir nächstes Mal besser koordinieren, damit es besser klappt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. November 2007)

Schöne Tour heute! Danke, Evel, fürs Guiden! 
Wie Schappi schon sagte: Das müssen wir nochmal machen!!

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (18. November 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Schappi an, war klasse und ich bedanke mich!
> 
> ich bedanke mich auch bei allen für die Abfahrtgeduld
> 
> @ L-L-03: schön, dass wir dich noch getroffen haben, müssen wir nächstes Mal besser koordinieren, damit es besser klappt.



Ja, danke auch von meiner Seite!!!!!!!!!!!

An der Koordination arbeite ich genauso wie an neuen Reifen, damit ich nächstes  Mal !!!!!!!!  ganz bis zu ende fahren kann!!

War ein toller "Haufen" danke!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. November 2007)

Bin auch voll begeistert und auch schon scharf auf ne wiederholung. vielen dank fürs guiden und warten an den uphils. vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal ein paar knieprotektoren vom nikolausi wünschen damit ich es wenigstens bergab krachen lassen kann.


----------



## exto (18. November 2007)

Hehe, fast alle versammelt, bis auf hoerman. Bin gespannt, ob er die Standpauke überlebt hat... 

Aber vielleicht hat er jetzt Computerverbot 

Ich schließ mich mal den Danksagungen hier an. Ich fand, das war mal ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass der November zu unrecht nen schlechten Ruf hat. (wenn's nicht rutschig ist, kann's doch jeder)


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. November 2007)

hallo exto,
bleib mal geschmeidig. wenn du nicht so aus der puste gewesen wärst, hättest du mitbekommen, daß ich noch zum eishockey musste.
war um 17.15h zu hause , schnell geduscht, und um 17.30h war abfahrt nach hannover. 
übrigends souveräner sieg meiner indians 6-1 gg. rostock

aber zurück zum heutigen tag. 
geiler tag, coole trails, super truppe ... nur mächtig lang unterwegs gewesen.
mecker vom meister muß ich mir schon anhören 
werd ich aber am 24. wettmachen. 

bis samstag

hoerman


----------



## taxifolia (19. November 2007)

Danke an evil knievel, der bei seiner Schicht hoffentlich keinen mehr " ..übergemackelt.." hat. 
Habe übrigens auch Ärger bekommen wg. langen Wegbleibens, hab einfach alles auf evils geschoben  
Bis demnächst 
taxifolia


----------



## matzinski (19. November 2007)

...also ich war pünktlich zuhause  . danke an evil, den Lotsen. netter trail, den du da angelegt hast. Bin gespannt, wie der sich fährt, wenns mal trocken oder hart gefroren ist.

bis die Tage matze


----------



## schappi (19. November 2007)

@hoerman und exto

die Madenschrauben für die 5050 Pedale mit denen du Halt hast sind diese:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Crank_Brothers/Pin+Kit+Madenschrauben+f%FCr+5050+Pedale
werden mit dem Innensechskant nach innen in das Pedal geschraubt, dann bekommt man die abgenutzten Pins auch wieder raus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> @hoerman und exto
> 
> die Madenschrauben für die 5050 Pedale mit denen du Halt hast sind diese:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Crank_Brothers/Pin+Kit+Madenschrauben+f%FCr+5050+Pedale
> ...



danke für den tip schappi,

hab ich bereits gestern abend noch bestellt .

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Titanspeiche (19. November 2007)

He Knievel und alle anderen,

ich bedanke mich bei Euch für den (fast) perfekten Tag am Sonntag (die Abschlussbesprechung bei Stavros hat mir doch ein bischen gefehlt  ).  Knievel! Du hast wieder böse Trails aus dem Armel gezaubert  - Phänominal. Da muss ich mir gleich ein paar neue Reifen bestellen, damit ich nächste Woche die Linien richtig tief ausfräsen kann ;-) Ach ja - Und ich hab mich angemeldet. Gefallen Euch die Bilder? Funktioniert das eigentlich alles? Kann man auch Videos hochladen? Kann mir jemand beim Abwasch helfen?

kedde rechts, Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. November 2007)

Hallo Karsten,
das mit den Reifen tut wirklich not!
aber keine Conti Supersonic!
Das mit Videos hochladen habe ich noch nicht probiert.
das du dich jetzt auch angemeldet hast finde ich gut, noch nen Verrückter mehr (normale gibts so viele).
Was ist eigentlich mit Evel seit Sonntag auf Tauchstation- hat der Computerverbot?
Bis bald im Wald
Carsten


----------



## Titanspeiche (20. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> das mit den Reifen tut wirklich not!
> aber keine Conti Supersonic!
> Das mit Videos hochladen habe ich noch nicht probiert.
> ...


Jo - und ne neue Felge brauch ich auch. Bin am Sonntag mit ner eingerissen Felge gefahren - habs geahnt. Heute morgen mal nachgeschaut - Jo schön um's Ventil-Loch eingerissen. Ich sag Euch: Das war wirklich meine letzte Ma**** X-517 :kotz:  - Nie Wieder! Bei den Reifen tendiere ich zu Conti Gravity Pro Tection. Möchte jemand auch 'n Paar? Ich bestelle die und auch anderen Kleinkram. Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum mein Profilbild nicht erscheint?

ansonsten see u in the Dirt - 
Titanspeiche


----------



## dr.svenson (20. November 2007)

Titanspeiche schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum mein Profilbild nicht erscheint?



Ästhetische Zensur???


----------



## dr.svenson (20. November 2007)

Titanspeiche schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum mein Profilbild nicht erscheint?



Nee, mal im Ernst: was Du sehen willst, ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Profil- sondern das Benutzerbild. Also das, was hier links so hektisch von einem Bein auf´s andere trippelt. Wie sieht´s denn aus, bleibt´s bei Sonntag?? Bin schon ganz aufgeregt und gespannt auf die neuen Trails


----------



## schappi (20. November 2007)

Titanspeiche schrieb:


> Jo - und ne neue Felge brauch ich auch. Bin am Sonntag mit ner eingerissen Felge gefahren - habs geahnt. Heute morgen mal nachgeschaut - Jo schön um's Ventil-Loch eingerissen. Ich sag Euch: Das war wirklich meine letzte Ma**** X-517 :kotz:  - Nie Wieder! Bei den Reifen tendiere ich zu Conti Gravity Pro Tection. Möchte jemand auch 'n Paar? Ich bestelle die und auch anderen Kleinkram. Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum mein Profilbild nicht erscheint?
> 
> ansonsten see u in the Dirt -
> Titanspeiche



Schonmal über Schwalbe Albert oder Fat Albert nachgeacht?
Oder Nobby Nic (wobei ich die für Singletrail für zu empfindlich halte)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Titanspeiche (20. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Schonmal über Schwalbe Albert oder Fat Albert nachgeacht?
> Oder Nobby Nic (wobei ich die für Singletrail für zu empfindlich halte)
> Gruß
> Schappi


 Die sind, glaub ich, zu dick für mein filigranes Element ausserdem mag ich Conti 

cheers,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanspeiche (20. November 2007)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Nee, mal im Ernst: was Du sehen willst, ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Profil- sondern das Benutzerbild. Also das, was hier links so hektisch von einem Bein auf´s andere trippelt. Wie sieht´s denn aus, bleibt´s bei Sonntag?? Bin schon ganz aufgeregt und gespannt auf die neuen Trails


Hm also würde gerne in der Region Wennigsen bleiben und muss mein Kanonenteil nehmen (siehe oben Rocky ist mal wieder zerlegt) oder? oder nich? weiss nich? lass mal offline beschnacken ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2007)

Titanspeiche schrieb:


> Jo - und ne neue Felge brauch ich auch. Bin am Sonntag mit ner eingerissen Felge gefahren - habs geahnt. Heute morgen mal nachgeschaut - Jo schön um's Ventil-Loch eingerissen. Ich sag Euch: Das war wirklich meine letzte Ma**** X-517 :kotz: - Nie Wieder! Bei den Reifen tendiere ich zu Conti Gravity Pro Tection. Möchte jemand auch 'n Paar? Ich bestelle die und auch anderen Kleinkram. Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum mein Profilbild nicht erscheint?
> 
> ansonsten see u in the Dirt -
> Titanspeiche


 
Hm, Gravity ist 2,3" der Albert 2,25" und Fat Albert 2,35" also alles dicht beieinander. Wenn der Hinterbau zu schmal ist, paßt der Albert sicher am besten rein. Mit dem Albert fahre ich die "Sonntagsrunden" und kann nicht klagen.
CONTI bin ich auch lange gefahren. Zwar den Vertical 2,3 aber seitdem nur noch Schwalbe. Der Vertical war damals die Innovation im Bereich FR (so hieß das radeln im Deister 1999 noch). Bei Feuchtigkeit ging er allerdings Welten schlechter als Albert.

Gruß


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. November 2007)

Hi Leute !
Nein , ich hab kein Rechnerverbot , meine Frau kennt das schon . Wenn ich ne Uhrzeit sage bin ich meistens 2 Stunden später zuhause , aber sie hat sich schon dran gewöhnt glaub ich oder hoff ich !
Ja freut mich das es euch gefallen hat , mir auch ! Hab sogar noch was gelernt , ich weiß jetzt genau welche Reifen ich nicht kaufe . Da bleibt bestimmt sogar das Gras drin stecken wenn man übern Rasen fährt !
Ich steh euch natürlich wieder zur Verfügung wenn ihr mich als Guido benötigt . Der Dienst war übrigens sehr entspannt am Sonntag , aber nach der Tour hätt mich eh nix tangiert !
Ihr werdet mich bestimmt hassen für das was ich jetzt schreibe , aber ich hatte heute frei und bin die Tour gleich nochmal gefahren bei strahlendem Sonnenschein , ähm äh sorry . Hatte sogar noch etwas Zeit eine neue Variante zu " entdecken " .
So , Grüße an die Füße und ne nette Woche !!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. November 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Ja freut mich das es euch gefallen hat , mir auch ! Hab sogar noch was gelernt , ich weiß jetzt genau welche Reifen ich nicht kaufe . Da bleibt bestimmt sogar das Gras drin stecken wenn man übern Rasen fährt !
> 
> So , Grüße an die Füße und ne nette Woche !!!



Ja,ja macht euch nur alle lustig über meine super geilen perfekt entwickelt ausgiebig getesteten super schei$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!! Conti Mountain King Supersonic.
Last bloß die Finger davon!
Nie wieder Conti!
Wer Reifen auch nur so entwickelt, in dem er die Reifen anderer Hersteller übereinander legt, also die Profile abkupfert und dann aber die Test vergisst. Taugt einfach nichts! Aber trotzdem noch viel Geld verlangen! Ne ne !!!
Und ich Depp habe dafür meine NN und Alberts bei ebay verscheuert 
Bis dann im Wald! Dann wird der Wall-Ride ganz gefahren!!!!!
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## schappi (20. November 2007)

Ja den Wall Ride an der Wurzelscheibe des umgestürzte Baumes hinzukriegen reizt mich auch sehr, da müsste man bei schönen Wetter mal ne Stunde dran feilen. genau wie die Passage im Steinbruch mit der Birke und dem umgestürzten Baum. Aber dann gleich zu Anfang und nicht mit einem 50er Blutzuckerspiegel ich habe nämlich festgestellt, daß bei mir Blutzuckerspiegel und Mut reziprok proportional sind.(oder auch: wenn ich kaputt bin werde ich zum Schisser)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. November 2007)

Mann oh Mann!

Ich glaub ich hab was verpasst am Sonntag  

Sascha, gibts auch Touren wo du mitfährst ohne Plattfuß    
Hab meine Conti schon in Stöcken abgegeben, nun warte ich auf was neues  
Vielleicht kann Schappi ja mal eine Run & Flat für Sascha entwickeln   

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann!
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab was verpasst am Sonntag



hast du


----------



## schappi (20. November 2007)

Gibt es schon:
Schwalbe Fat UST mit Latexmilch zusätzlich
Unkaputtbar, da kannst du einem Nagelreinstechen und der reifen ist immer noch dicht


----------



## mbnette (20. November 2007)

ich habe auch den schwalbe albert drauf ist ein geiler reifen muss ich schon sagen!


----------



## schappi (20. November 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> ui, warum hat mir den noch niemand gezeigt?
> MTBhimmel hört sich aber auch gut an



Downhilfaller hast ne Menge verpasst.
Immer wenn es spannend wird sind die Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker nicht dabei
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Downhilfaller hast ne Menge verpasst.
> Immer wenn es spannend wird sind die Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker nicht dabei
> Gruß
> Schappi



Werde leider meine Dauererkältung nicht mehr los  
Hab gestern nachmittag frei gemacht und bin bei schönstem Sonnenschein ums Steinhuder Meer geradelt. Ist ja eigentlich total easy:40km,150Hm.
Nur fühl ich mich jetzt als wäre ich ne Transalptour gefahren    
(bin zwar noch nie eine gefahren, aber kann ja noch kommen  )

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

Wie bist du denn bei einer Runde ums Steinhuder Meer auf 150hm gekommen?
Hat dein Bikecomputer jedes Schlagloch mitgemessen oder gibt es auf dem weg von Sachsenhagen noch eine Erhöhung?

Wollen wir im Winter mal einen GA Tag machen und am Kanal längs von Minden nach Hannover biken?
Mit der S-Bahn kommt man ser schnell von hannover nach Minden.
Dann könnte Exto mal mit dem Bike zur Tour anreisen.
Gruß
schappi


----------



## exto (21. November 2007)

seehr gute Idee. Ist echt ganz schön, am Kanal entlang.

Übrigens: Schlechte Kunde für Samstag. Wie's aussieht kann ich nicht kommen, weil ich (neben meiner Telefonbereitschaft) kein Auto habe. Mein altes ist abgemeldet, mein neues wahrscheinlich noch nicht fertig und Maren braucht ihres selbst...  

Mal seh'n ob sich noch was retten lässt...


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn bei einer Runde ums Steinhuder Meer auf 150hm gekommen?
> Hat dein Bikecomputer jedes Schlagloch mitgemessen oder gibt es auf dem weg von Sachsenhagen noch eine Erhöhung?
> 
> Wollen wir im Winter mal einen GA Tag machen und am Kanal längs von Minden nach Hannover biken?
> ...



Es gibt noch 2 kleine Anhöhen bis zum Meer, danach kommt nix mehr bis zur Nordsee 

Im übrigen wohne ich direkt am Kanal

Gruß
downhillfaller


----------



## Wasserträger (21. November 2007)

Mich hat es jetzt auch voll erwischt mit der Rüselseuche  und somit steht jetzt erstmal alles still.

SO EIN SCHEISS 

Allen anderen viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Es gibt noch 2 kleine Anhöhen bis zum Meer, danach kommt nix mehr bis zur Nordsee
> 
> Im übrigen wohne ich direkt am Kanal
> 
> ...



hey dann kannst du ja für die Tour den Guide machen.
Schappi


----------



## schappi (21. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> seehr gute Idee. Ist echt ganz schön, am Kanal entlang.
> 
> Übrigens: Schlechte Kunde für Samstag. Wie's aussieht kann ich nicht kommen, weil ich (neben meiner Telefonbereitschaft) kein Auto habe. Mein altes ist abgemeldet, mein neues wahrscheinlich noch nicht fertig und Maren braucht ihres selbst...
> 
> Mal seh'n ob sich noch was retten lässt...



Europcar!
Oder rent a wreck!
oder RennRad!
Oder bei mir Übernachten


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> hey dann kannst du ja für die Tour den Guide machen.
> Schappi



da gibts ja wohl nix zu guiden  
mal rechts oder links vom Wasser, das wars auch schon.
Wenn ihr von Hannover kommt steigen wir (Tom+ich) auf der Hälfte mit ein, ist aber nicht besonders spannend die Strecke.
Wenn würde ich aber von Minden nach Hannover fahren, weil oft Westwind  und der bläst am Kanal schon manchmal etwas doller.

Nightride ums Meer ist lustiger !
Ciao
Downhillfaller


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. November 2007)

exto schrieb:


> seehr gute Idee. Ist echt ganz schön, am Kanal entlang.
> 
> Übrigens: Schlechte Kunde für Samstag. Wie's aussieht kann ich nicht kommen, weil ich (neben meiner Telefonbereitschaft) kein Auto habe. Mein altes ist abgemeldet, mein neues wahrscheinlich noch nicht fertig und Maren braucht ihres selbst...
> 
> Mal seh'n ob sich noch was retten lässt...



Wie isses damit:
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...1&ident=if.011305199.1195677855&rt=1&OK#focus
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...1&ident=jx.032266201.1195678069&rt=1&OK#focus

Ggf. bin ich Samstag in Bad Nenndorf und könnte dich einladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn bei einer Runde ums Steinhuder Meer auf 150hm gekommen?
> Hat dein Bikecomputer jedes Schlagloch mitgemessen oder gibt es auf dem weg von Sachsenhagen noch eine Erhöhung?
> 
> Wollen wir im Winter mal einen GA Tag machen und am Kanal längs von Minden nach Hannover biken?
> ...



Wie wäre es als 2. Variante hiermit ?
www.deistertouren.de

Die Runde bin ich 2005 mal gefahren.
Je nach Streckenwahl ca. 600 Hm aber auf Radweg drumherum. Als GA-Tour in rund 5 Std. machbar.


Gruß


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. November 2007)

5 h = 20 punkte für den winterpokal.

also da bin ich dabei. vorher noch schwalbe kojak auf die felge und ab geht´s


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. November 2007)

Ich bin mit Daniel mal den Weserradweg von Hameln nach Minden gefahren. das War auch sehr schön, ca. 70 km incl. City Rinteln zum Shoppen (falls Weibsvolk mit von der Partie ist  ).


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. November 2007)

hallo bikekolleginnen - und kollegen,
schöne grüße vom urlauber 

komme grad aus dem wald wieder. alles recht trocken aber nur 7°c (gefühlte -5 °c ).
zehen a....kalt, aber hat riesig spaß gemacht.
35 km , 855 hm und 2,35 h unterwegs gewesen.
sind mal wieder 10 points für den wp 
für morgen früh hab ich die selbe tour noch mal vor, falls es nicht regnen sollte.

so... jetzt leg ich erstmal die füße hoch

viel spaß auf der arbeit 

hoerman


----------



## Hoppelstopser (22. November 2007)

Huhu,

Bin auch mal wieder im Lande 

Fahren Sonntag ab Waldkater 12 Uhr wer Lust hat, wie immer reichlich bergab angehaucht


----------



## rip (22. November 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Bin auch mal wieder im Lande
> 
> Fahren Sonntag ab Waldkater 12 Uhr wer Lust hat, wie immer reichlich bergab angehaucht



Komme mit, Bruderherz.... Stefan, Rainer sind auch dabei, Slaine wohl auch.... kommt Matthias auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelstopser (22. November 2007)

rip schrieb:


> kommt Matthias auch?



Wenn er den Weg ins Forum auch mal findet , ich schreib ihm ne SMS


----------



## slaine (22. November 2007)

Hoppelstopser schrieb:


> Wenn er den Weg ins Forum auch mal findet , ich schreib ihm ne SMS



Matze hat koa I-Net  
warum nich Samstag, für Sonntag ist doch Regen prophezeit
von mir aus aber auch im Regen


----------



## exto (23. November 2007)

Wegen Samstag werde ich mich kurzfristig je nach Situation entscheiden. Im Mom sind 50% meiner Bereitschaftszeit eher Arbeits- (d.h. Telefonier-)zeit. Wenn's passt und ich zudem noch ein Auto auftreibe, komm ich einfach reingerauscht...


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. November 2007)

Hi Slaine !
Der Jo kommt morgen zu mir um 12 und wir fahren die Runde vom letzten Sonntag . Die Trails sind hier nich so schlammig . Wenn du Bock hast ruf ma an , dann geb ich dir meine Addresse . Sonntag wird das Wetter wohl ziemlich übel . 
Grüße !!!


----------



## mastercremaster (23. November 2007)

hey deisterfreaks!
irgendwie habt ihr mich mit eurer westdeistertour- beschreibung letztes wochenende doch angeturnt. bin gerade fast in winterdeppression verfallen und wünsche mir wieder den sommer herbei. 
war eigentlich immer im annaturm-deister teil auf den bekannten trails  unterwegs.
bin sonst zwar auch ein paar mal im westdeister gefahren, aber habe jetzt doch wieder interesee gefunden.
wo wollt ihr denn genau morgen fahren, wann und wo treffen?
ist das ganze wildsau-tauglich? (17,5kg, dooch fahre ich sonst auch schon touren im harz und deister damit, bei gutem fitnesszustand im sommer 1000-1500hm; jetzt sieht das natürlich anders aus.....mein weihnachtskeksbauch bedankt sich...)
- wie exzessiv ballert ihr berghoch?
- sind ein paar schöne trails dabei?

ich bin mir zwar aufgrund lernstress nicht zu 100% sicher ob es morgen klappt, aber würde ansonsten gerne mit euch mitfahren!
beste grüße
hendrik


----------



## schappi (23. November 2007)

Die Westdeistertour vom letzten Sonntag sind ca 35km mit 900hm, und 3 std reiner Fahrzeit,
Vom Anspruch und Spassfaktor braucht sie sich nicht hinter Annatur  zu verstecken. Und alle trails sind noch (fast) jungfräulich und nicht so ausgefahren wie Ladies und Grab.

gruß
Schappi


----------



## mastercremaster (23. November 2007)

hmmmm, hört sich äußerst schmackhaft an....
wenn, das wetter morgen einigermaßen klargeht (ja, bin ne schönwetterpussy geworden....) wäre ich gerne dabei!
fehlt mir nur noch uhrzeit und treffpunkt, bin heiß!!!!!!!!!!
greetz


----------



## slaine (24. November 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> Matze hat koa I-Net
> warum nich Samstag, für Sonntag ist doch Regen prophezeit
> von mir aus aber auch im Regen




sers kommen morgen leider nicht - waren heut unterwegs war total tight  
sonne hat beim hochfahren schon total geblendet, am schluss richtung waldkater dann vollmond  keine stürze kein matsch paar neue sprünge gestanden viele coole leute getroffen....
drück euch die daumen dass es morgen nicht so pladdert!


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. November 2007)

Sorry , mastercremaster !
Ich hab gestern nich noch mal ins Forum geschaut und hab wohl verpasst dir Bescheid zu sagen . Ich meld mich aber wenn ich hier wieder fahre . Nächstes Wochenende kann ich aber nich . 
Bergauf wird ziemlich entspannt gefahren , also keine Panik . 
Bis die Tage !


----------



## schappi (25. November 2007)

Hallo Evel,
seid ihr gestern gefahren?
wenn ihr nächstes Mal die Tour fahrt sag wiedr bescheid, dann versuche ich dabei zu sein.
Samstags ist bei mir immer arbeiten angesagt, Sonntags ist besser bei mir,
Wäre super wenn wir diesen Winter mal schnee hätten und das bei Schnee fahren könnten.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. November 2007)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer!
den gestrigen Abend ohne bleibende Schäden überstanden?
Hats euren Ladies gefallen? meiner hats gut gefallen.
Vieleicht sollten wir wir soetwas öfter machen!
Könnte sich auch positiv auswirken bei Freigaben für neue Bikes oder einer möglichen mehrtagetour.
Habe übrigens schon eine Idee für ein Projekt mit unseren Ladies:
Wochenende in der Eifel mit A) Biketour um die Nürburgring Nordschleife und B)mit Frauen Radtour durchs Ahrtal (total schön und guten Wein gibts unterwegs auch) Oder Den Mare Moselradweg http://www.maare-moselradweg.de/
http://www.achim-bartoschek.de/details_foto/foto_rp1_11.htm
Alles von einem Traumhaften Hotel www.agnesenhof.de in der Nähe des Nürburgrings aus,
Wir müssen nur ein wenig strategisch planen, da die an Rennwochenden immer ausgebucht sind
Exto gut nach hause gekommen mit der "neuen" Bozenschleuder?
Das auto ist aber kult und passt zu dir. Grüße an Maren
Gruß
Schappi

P.S. Ich weiß garnicht wie ihr alten Waldschrate zu so hübschen und charmanten Frauen gekommen seid


----------



## exto (25. November 2007)

Hehe  

Ich war auch überrascht, dass so'n Haufen seltsamer Typen so eine Damentruppe zusammen bekommt   Kompliment !!! (Natürlich an die Mädels )

Die Bonzenschleuder hat ein kleines Elektrikproblem: Abblendlicht zappenduster bei intakten Sicherungen. Auf dem Hinweg war noch alles ok. Den Rückweg hab ich mit den Nebelscheinwerfern ausgeleuchtet. Stranges Fahrgefühl... 
Werd gleich mal weiter checken, ansonsten morgen mal mit dem Händler über das Thema "Sachmängelhaftung" schwatzen...

Aber sonst: Cruising at it's best...


----------



## schappi (25. November 2007)

Nunja,
der XM hatte auch als Neuwagen nicht den Ruft Ã¼bertriebener SoliditÃ¤t und bombiger ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit.
Aber das ist der Preis der IndividualitÃ¤t.
Geschichte:
Der XM wurde von drei DesignbÃ¼ros entworfen: der CitroÃ«n-Designabteilung, der Peugeot-Designabteilung sowie einem externen BÃ¼ro, Bertone. Vorgestellt wurde der XM im Herbst 1989. 1990 wurde der XM zum Auto des Jahres gewÃ¤hlt, wonach man 1991 die hÃ¶chsten Zulassungszahlen verzeichnete. Die erste Serie (Y3) wurde bis 1994 produziert, die zweite (Y4) von 1994 bis 2000. Als kommerzieller Erfolg kann der XM nicht gelten, da nur etwa 300.000 Einheiten produziert wurden. Die technische und gestalterische Innovationen des Wagens haben das Avantgarde-Image von CitroÃ«n weiter fortgefÃ¼hrt.


 Technik :
Die Verkaufszahlen brachen bereits 1992 ein, weil diverse Probleme vor allem mit der Elektronik auftauchten, diese wurden allein in der Phase des XM Y3 (Herbst 1989âAugust 1994) zweimal Ã¼berarbeitet.

Die zweite Serie des XM (Y4, ab Mitte 1994) mit Hydractive II gilt als ausgereift und zuverlÃ¤ssig. Obwohl es den XM in vielen Versionen bis hin zu den luxuriÃ¶s ausgestatteten Pallas und EXCLUSIVE gab, konnte er nur einen relativ kleinen Kundenkreis erschlieÃen; der anfangs beschÃ¤digte Ruf konnte sich scheinbar nicht mehr recht erholen, obwohl dieses Auto bei seinem Erscheinen eine damals auÃergewÃ¶hnliche FÃ¼lle von anspruchsvoller Technik und Komfort bot.

Ich hoffe das dich der Wagen kÃ¼nftig nicht vom Biken abhÃ¤lt, sonst musst du wieder auf eien alten Polo wechseln.

Ãbrigens habe ich genau registriert,daÃ du dich mit berechnung an die Seite des Tisches mit dem hÃ¶heren Frauenanteil gesetzt hast.


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. November 2007)

Hi Schappi !
Fahren war gestern total super ! ich sag das nächste mal wieder Bescheid !
Grüße !!!


----------



## exto (25. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich genau registriert,daß du dich mit berechnung an die Seite des Tisches mit dem höheren Frauenanteil gesetzt hast.



Stimmt. Ich als alter Stelzbock hab' das natürlich sofort überrissen. Das an der Seite des Tisches mehr Platz war, hatte nur verschleiernden Charakter. Allerdings waren die Beiden derartig damit beschäftigt, ihre harmlos aussehenden Cafès mit harten Alkoholika zu tunen, dass ich prima Gelegenheit hatte, mit Ruody und Andi zu fachsimpeln... 

Ich hab übrigens beim Kauf der Zitrone darauf geachtet, einen Y4 zu erwischen. Hatte mich vorher informiert. Das Problem hat sich schon erledigt. War n loser Stecker im wohlaufgeräumten Motorraum.


----------



## Loni (26. November 2007)

moin Junx  

froit mich, dass ihr Spaß am Wochende hattet. 

Ich werde wohl Ende der Woche wieder nach Libyen fliegen UND  MEIN RAD MITNEHMEN!!! Weiß irgendwer was über *Biken in Libyen*???

oder kennt ihr hilfreiche websites oder ähnliches? 

Hinweise und Hilfe werden dankbar angenommen.


----------



## Scott-y (26. November 2007)

Ich kann dir mein GPS leihen, dann ist der Nachhauseweg auf jeden Fall gesichert.


----------



## schappi (26. November 2007)

Sei vorsichtig!
da liegen in der Wüste teilweise noch Mienen aus dem 2. weltkrieg
Wir brauchen dich und dein Jungbrunnenkarma hier noch!
Ansonsten viel Spass.
Hast du mal gegoogelt?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (26. November 2007)

klar pass ich auf. 
ich fahr nur da, wo die Kamele laufen 

Danke für das GPS-Angebot. Das hab ich schon organisiert  

Zurück komm ich also, 
Inscha'allah mit allen (heilen) Gliedern und schicken Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip (27. November 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> sers kommen morgen leider nicht - waren heut unterwegs war total tight
> sonne hat beim hochfahren schon total geblendet, am schluss richtung waldkater dann vollmond  keine stürze kein matsch paar neue sprünge gestanden viele coole leute getroffen....
> drück euch die daumen dass es morgen nicht so pladdert!



Wir haben es bis zum großen Regen geschafft, alle Kicker auf dem Lady´s und Dem Grab zu nehmen, einschließlich der Drops *fg*

Mein Bike ist perfekt.... La Palma wir kommen.....


----------



## schappi (27. November 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> klar pass ich auf.
> ich fahr nur da, wo die Kamele laufen
> 
> Danke für das GPS-Angebot. Das hab ich schon organisiert
> ...



Hallo Loni
wegen Touren schau mal hier:
http://www.reiseberichte.com/result.php?geb_id=3&lan_id=89&
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (27. November 2007)

rip schrieb:


> Wir haben es bis zum großen Regen geschafft, alle Kicker auf dem Lady´s und Dem Grab zu nehmen, einschließlich der Drops *fg*
> 
> Mein Bike ist perfekt.... La Palma wir kommen.....



auch den großen shoredrop zB? das glaub ich erst wenn ichs seh  
viel Spass auf La Palma!


----------



## Loni (27. November 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni
> wegen Touren schau mal hier:
> http://www.reiseberichte.com/result.php?geb_id=3&lan_id=89&
> Gruß
> Schappi



Danke, mach ich


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2007)

hai junx , endlich wieder aus dem bajuwarenländle zurück 

 ist für's wochenende schon ne planung erstellt worden ? 

 muß mir mal wieder den wind um die ohren wehen lassen *grins* 

 vg 

 hoerman


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. November 2007)

Wenn's kein Rumgehopse wird, bin ich dabei. Am besten Sonntag.

Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wenn's kein Rumgehopse wird, bin ich dabei. Am besten Sonntag.
> 
> Samy




eyyyyyyhhhhhh 

was hast du gegen ein wenig gehopse


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (28. November 2007)

Ich könnte unter Vorbehalt auch Sonntag.
Samstag wird zuhause gearbeitet.

Aber Sonntag ne kleine Spaßtour - also langsam bergauf und mit Spaß bergab - am besten so wie die letzte Westdeistertour, wäre wohl drin.
Bin halt geplättet von einer Rüsselseuche diese Woche. 
Scheint sich irgendwie zu einer Bikerkrankheit durchzusetzten. 
Aber passt ja gerade ganz gut zum Forum hier


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2007)

sonntag hört sich gut an. da hab ich auch zeit


----------



## schappi (28. November 2007)

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn?
Hey LUcky hast du denn neue Reifen oder immer noch diese fettgemachten Kondome, die der ortsansässige Reifenhersteller Supersonic nennt.
Ich bin Sonntag nicht gut verfügbar weil wir Nachmittags Besuch bekommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2007)

hey, schappi

wie sieht´s denn samstag bei dir aus ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. November 2007)

Zeit und Treffpunkt?

Samy






Und wer ist Guide?


----------



## schappi (28. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hey, schappi
> 
> wie sieht´s denn samstag bei dir aus ?



Ab 13.00 Uhr  bis 16:00 Uhr Feuerwehr!
In Bredenbeck is Nachmittags und Abends auf Warneckes Hof Weihnachtsmartk. Das ist immer sehr nett.
Vieleicht haben Roudy und Maria ja auch Zeit dann können wir gemeinsam dahingehen.
Schappi


----------



## slaine (29. November 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag hört sich gut an. da hab ich auch zeit



würd auch gern sonntag ein bissl matsch pflügen!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. November 2007)

Ich sage für Sonntag doch wieder ab. 
Werde zwar auch im Deister sein, aber mit einem Freund, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob so eine Tour gleich das Richtge ist. 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem!  

Johann


----------



## Scott-y (30. November 2007)

Ich bin morgen wieder unterwegs im Deister. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall egal welches Wetter, denn ich will auch noch meine neue Gabel ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (30. November 2007)

Hi Leute !
Dieses Wochenende steh ich nich zur Verfügung , muß malochen . Aber nächsten Samstag wäre ne Westdeistertour wieder drin , muß ich erst 17 Uhr arbeiten . Sonntag wird's nix . 
Man könnte sich ja wie letztes mal wieder viertel nach 11 an der Kirche Hohenbostel treffen , falls jemand aus Hannover mit der S-Bahn kommt . Natürlich nur wenn's Wetter einigermaßen geht .
Bis die Tage und schönes WE !!!


----------



## Jonny-HTX (30. November 2007)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend euch allen!

Ich bin neu, sowohl hier im Forum als auch als Mountainbikebesitzer, und wollte mal kurz vorwarnen, dass ihr in nächster Zeit wohl des öfteren einen blutigen Anfänger auf euren Stammtracks, eben besonders im Deister und wohl auch mal am Benther Berg, runterholpern seht. 
Solltet ihr also so jemanden sehen bitte ich vorab schonmal um Entschuldigung sollte ich euch eine Abfahrt vermasseln. 
Wäre aber ganz nett wenn ich hin und wieder mit ein paar Leuten ein bißchen mitfahren könnte um Übung zu bekommen. 

Ich hoffe das klingt jetzt nicht zu naiv... und wenn werde ich euch demnächst persönlich vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Bis denn dann...vllt ja schon morgen im Deister(?)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Dezember 2007)

Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend euch allen!
> 
> Ich bin neu, sowohl hier im Forum als auch als Mountainbikebesitzer, und wollte mal kurz vorwarnen, dass ihr in nächster Zeit wohl des öfteren einen blutigen Anfänger auf euren Stammtracks, eben besonders im Deister und wohl auch mal am Benther Berg, runterholpern seht.
> Solltet ihr also so jemanden sehen bitte ich vorab schonmal um Entschuldigung sollte ich euch eine Abfahrt vermasseln.
> ...



Sei gerüßt...und sicher auch im Namen der anderen ein "Herzlich Willkommen".
Unsere Treffpunkte stellen wir immer hier ins Netz, wenn du es zeitlich einrichten kannst, stoß einfach dazu.
Die letzen 2.500 Beiträge zusammengefaßt kann man sagen:"Aus jeder Ecke des Deisters sind Leute dabei, alle Sparten von `Race`, Tour, Allmountain, FR, DH sind vertreten und die Truppen setzen sich aus Anfängern und `nicht mehr ganz` Anfänger zusammen.
Du wirst also hier immer mindestens eine(n) finden, der 
paßt.

Also...
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Dezember 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> würd auch gern sonntag ein bissl matsch pflügen!



Ich notiere mir den Sonntag auch mal. Bin aber auchmal etwas erkältet.
Meine bessere Hälfte war grad zum joggen im Wald und kam wieder - dreckig wie ein Ferkel - aber vor Freude strahlend.
Es wird also eine Schlammschlacht !
Hat jemand schon den Muddy Mary in 2,35 ?
Hat man den nach Ihr benannt ?


----------



## hülemüll (1. Dezember 2007)

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/knievel2.html

aber er lebt in unseren herzen und im deister weiter...

@ Evel Knievel: nicht dass du nächstes wochende noch fehlst...


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> würd auch gern sonntag ein bissl matsch pflügen!



wann soll´s denn losgehen am sonntag, und was soll gefahren werden ?


----------



## Freerider M. (1. Dezember 2007)

hi kennt jemand die musik die bei kranked 4 bei 7min. und 7sek. losgeht??
pm. to me


----------



## Jonny-HTX (1. Dezember 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149447

reinhören und fröhlig sein


----------



## matzinski (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme morgen früh um ca 10:30 am Bahnhof Egestorf vorbei. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja anschließen auf 'ne entspannte Runde. 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider M. (1. Dezember 2007)

hat jemand den song


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wann soll´s denn losgehen am sonntag, und was soll gefahren werden ?



Meld 

9:30 ab Bredenbeck - 10:00 an der Laube !?
Wichtig wäre mir Fahrzeit zu machen (wg. WP)
Trail ist ok, obwohl ich dann um mein frisch geputzes weißes trauern werde.
Oder Radtour, dann komme ich mit dem kleinen schwarzen ohne Federgabel und mit 1,9" Matschreifen 

Ist mir beides recht...bei Regen würde ich allerdings nicht losfahren wollen.


----------



## Jonny-HTX (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mir morgen früh auch mal das Wetter anschauen und danach entscheiden ob ich mich auf den Weg mache. Wäre dann wohl so um 10 rum in Wennigsen. Werde von da aus dann mal ein bißchen die Gegend erkundigen und geeignete Tracks suchen. Vielleicht begegne ich ja einem von euch dabei.

Wünsche euch ansonsten morgen viel Spaß beim Matschwühlen


----------



## schappi (1. Dezember 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme morgen früh um ca 10:30 am Bahnhof Egestorf vorbei. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja anschließen auf 'ne entspannte Runde.
> 
> Matze



Matze ,
set wann fährst du entspannte Runden?
Mit dem Spruch legst du doch nur neulinge rein.
Aber viel Spass!
Du weist ja Sonntags vor 9:00 Uhr....
Bis bald im Wald
Schapp
P. S Wetterbericht sagt Hundewetter vorraus, da gehe ich lieber zum Spinningkurs (um 11:00 Uhr)


----------



## Scott-y (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich was Sammstag los. Bestes Wetter. Gemüdliches Tempo und habe mir dabei viele Sachen angeschaut wo ich sonst nur´nur vorbeifahre.
 Ich hab mich nur in der Zeit verkalkuliert, denn es wurde Dunkel bevor ich aus dem Deister kam. Zum Glück hatte ich so etwas schon geahnt und meine Lampen mitgenommen, sonst wäre laufen besser gewesen.bald sind meine Spot´s fertig und dann bringe ich den Deister zum leuchten. 2x 12 Volt Osram IRC Spots mit 15,6V befeuert.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Dezember 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meld
> 
> 9:30 ab Bredenbeck - 10:00 an der Laube !?
> Wichtig wäre mir Fahrzeit zu machen (wg. WP)
> ...



hai roudy, 
10 uhr geht klar . bin mit hardtail da ( wp-punkte machen) .
lass uns morgen früh noch mal telefonieren wg. der zeit 

p.s. mit ner gurkentruppe heut beim handball den spitzenreiter geschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider M. (2. Dezember 2007)

gibt ma bitte jemand die antwort


----------



## Jonny-HTX (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ihn nicht, und ich denke mal wenn die anderen nicht antworten haben die ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2007)

Freerider M. schrieb:


> gibt ma bitte jemand die antwort



 Hey, etwas freundlicher bitte. Ich kennen jetzt zwar die Trackliste, weiß aber noch nicht welcher bei 7:07 anfängt.
Was hindert dich daran den Track von der DVD oder dem MPEG-File zu extrahieren oder ggf. bei BearShare und Co. zu schauen ?
Track 7 habe ich sicher, die anderen sind mir nicht bekannt.

Bis du auch im Deister unterwegs ?
Wer war denn heute draußen - habe nur einen FR´er am Grab gesehen. 
Sonst nur Rentner.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## matzinski (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie angekündigt war ich auch unterwegs. Getroffen habe ich niemanden.  Das Wetter war besser als erwartet, kein Regen. Ich bin die Nordmannsturmabfahrt und den Ladies gefahren. Ziemlich tiefes Geläuf, aber absolut fahrbar. Am Nordmann müßte vieleicht mal Laub gefegt werden.  Den Grab wollt' ich auch noch. Leider hat's mich auf den letzten Metern vom Ladies zerlegt. Danach war mein Sattel so krumm, das da wohl nix mehr zu retten ist. Der ist reif für die Tonne. Noch mal im Stehen zum Kamm rauf hatte ich keine Lust, also nach Hause. 

bis denne,  Matze

... ich sammel' jetzt auch mal WP-Punkte. Mal schaun, was da am Ende der Wintersaison rauskommt.


----------



## Jonny-HTX (2. Dezember 2007)

Entschuldigung, sollte ich etwas zu rüde geklungen haben, war nicht meine Absicht. War unter Umständen etwas genervt vom Wetter heute morgen. 
Ich war nun doch nicht mehr im Deister, sondern habe mir mal fix den Benther Berg angeschaut. Da sind mir auch 2 über den Weg "geheizt". Fazit:

-MTB sieht aus wie Sau!
-Ich sah aus wie Sau!
-...hat tierisch Spaß gemacht, allerdings muss ich feststellen, das ich inn matschigen Kurven immer noch ein Hasenfuß bin.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2007)

Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, sollte ich etwas zu rüde geklungen haben, war nicht meine Absicht. War unter Umständen etwas genervt vom Wetter heute morgen.
> Ich war nun doch nicht mehr im Deister, sondern habe mir mal fix den Benther Berg angeschaut. Da sind mir auch 2 über den Weg "geheizt". Fazit:
> 
> -MTB sieht aus wie Sau!
> ...



Sorry verklickt...meine eigentlich den Beitrag darüber von freerider M.


----------



## Brook (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich war auch oben, allerdings nicht mit dem Bike - sondern mit den Hunden. Hab am Annaturm allerhand Biker gesehen, auf den Hauptwegen dann jedoch nicht mehr so sehr viele ;-)


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hey, etwas freundlicher bitte. Ich kennen jetzt zwar die Trackliste, weiß aber noch nicht welcher bei 7:07 anfängt.
> Was hindert dich daran den Track von der DVD oder dem MPEG-File zu extrahieren oder ggf. bei BearShare und Co. zu schauen ?
> Track 7 habe ich sicher, die anderen sind mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> ...



Warst du mit Sörn unterwegs?
Dann war das heute nicht Nuddy Marry sondern Muddy Roudy, ihr habt doch ausgesehen wie Sau.
Ich habe mich beim Spinning quälen lassen, da ist eine neu Trainerin die hat uns ganzschön getrietzt.
GRUß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (2. Dezember 2007)

bin heut fremdgefahren und hab mir von matze in peine mal die trails, den dirtpark & skatepark zeigen lassen  gute sachen dabei, z.T. steiler und höher als grenzweg & co


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Warst du mit Sörn unterwegs?
> Dann war das heute nicht Nuddy Marry sondern Muddy Roudy, ihr habt doch ausgesehen wie Sau.
> Ich habe mich beim Spinning quälen lassen, da ist eine neu Trainerin die hat uns ganzschön getrietzt.
> GRUß
> Schappi



Für Sören wars zu früh. So war ich "Einsam im Deister".
Genau Samstag war Muddy Mary und Sonntag Muddy Roudy 
Ich war "nur" mit dem ungefederten Hardtail unterwegs und bin eher Autobahn gefahren (35km-780hm-2:15)

Der Dreck hielt sich in Grenzen, nur auf dem Hahnschen Holzweg in Argestorf hat mir der Matsch das SRAM-Kettenschloss aufgehebelt. Hab´ zum Glück alles wiedergefunden.
Kurz nach meiner Rückkehr setzte dann der von dir prognostizierte Regen ein. 
Puuuh...Glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich fass es nich ! Mein Idol is tot , schon mit 69 . 
Jetzt muß ich erst ma ne Woche trauern !!!


----------



## exto (2. Dezember 2007)

Du weist doch: Ride hard, die young !

Der gute Evel hat das ernst genommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Dezember 2007)

so jungs ...  ,
komm grad aus dem deister wieder . habe gerade meinen ersten nightride geritten. ein geiles ding . bin über tarternpfahl , wöltjebuche und 
laube , zum  steinbruch ,  und  am deisterrand wieder zurück. zusammen ca. 80 min nightride. 

die hope vision hid ist echt ne coole leuchte. nur in den kurven könnte man noch eine zweite helmlampe gebrauchen. 
wenn´s mal wieder irgendwann aufhören sollte zu regnen, werd ich auch mal im dunkeln durch den steinbruch zurückfahren. 

wie auch immer, auf alle fälle ist das schon ein cooles ding, so völlig in der dunkelheit , allein im deister unterwegs zu sein. noch cooler muß es bei schneefall sein. 

also jungs, holt eure leuchten raus, wir fahren jetzt im dunkeln.  

@ schappi : wann kommt denn deine black, damit wir mal zusammen ne runde drehen können ?

@ all : was haltet ihr denn mal von nem gemeinsamen ride by night ?

bis balde im walde

hoerman


----------



## Scott-y (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich bekomme diese Woche noch meine Akku´s, dann habe ich 35W+ 20W aber mit 15,6 Volt betieben am Lenker und noch mal 20W auf dem Helm. Wenn alles funzt ca. 2h Licht bei voller Leistung. 
Wenn der Termin passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...die hope vision hid ist echt ne coole leuchte...


  Glückwunsch!

Geht am Samstag was Deister? Traillastige Tour geplant?
Würde gerne "früh" starten, ca. 10:30 Uhr.


----------



## exto (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd auch mal Interesse anmelden. Muss aber noch die Arbeitssituation abklären...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin gerne beim nightride dabei, das wetter sollte aber schon erträglich sein. Freitag nachmittags wäre doch ein denkbarer termin.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Dezember 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne beim nightride dabei, das wetter sollte aber schon erträglich sein. Freitag nachmittags wäre doch ein denkbarer termin.


 

 hallo homer, diesen freitag ist schlecht 

 um 19.30h spielen die indians gg. dresden am pferdeturm 

 das ist das spitzenspiel 2. gg. 1. der tabelle, da darf ich nicht fehlen

 ansonsten ist gg. freitagabend nix einzuwenden *grins* 

 v.g. 

 hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Dezember 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Geht am Samstag was Deister? Traillastige Tour geplant?
> Würde gerne "früh" starten, ca. 10:30 Uhr.


 

 also für samstag hab ich grad die freigabe bekommen *freu* 

 ich wär also dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (4. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also für samstag hab ich grad die freigabe bekommen *freu*
> 
> ich wär also dabei



yup komm evtl auch mit matze schaun mer mal, solangs nicht zuviel hm werden


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Dezember 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> solangs nicht zuviel hm werden


 

 grins 

 weichei


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde Samstag wieder den Guido machen wenn's Wetter geht .
Wieder Parkplatz Kirche Hohenbostel um 11:15 wenn jemand aus Hannover mit der S-Bahn kommt , von meiner Gang sind auch 2-3 dabei . 
Hatte heute frei und bin ne Runde gefahren , ein wirklich übles Gerutsche !
Ich hab auch wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten für euch .
Grüße !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Dezember 2007)

och nöööö  !!!!!

wollen wir nicht mal wieder im ostdeister ne runde drehen ?
dann kann ich mit dem bike kommen , und muß nicht wieder mein auto so einsauen .


----------



## taifun (4. Dezember 2007)

Bin bis jetzt dabei....hoffe der Bärentöter  bestellt gutes Wetter 

und sei nicht traurig....wir alle beißen mal ins Gras.....manche auch öfter


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2007)

können wir nicht mal wieder die guten alten trails im ostdeister befahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (5. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> können wir nicht mal wieder die guten alten trails im ostdeister befahren ?



bin jetzt samstag in den zoo abkommandiert  
würd aber sonntag in den ostdeister kommen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Dezember 2007)

Also , ich bin am Sonntag wohl im Ostdeister wenn's Wetter mitspielt da ich von dort aus direkt zur Maloche fahre . Samstag fahr ich dann halt hier im Westdeister , falls jemand Interresse hat .
Grüße !!!


----------



## schappi (5. Dezember 2007)

Lust hätte ich schon.
Die Wettervorhersage sieht nur recht bescheiden aus.

Wann und wo wäre Treffen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich muß noch abwarten, denn ich habe seit Montag die ,,Rüsselseuche"  und bin bis Freitag krank geschrieben.


----------



## mastercremaster (5. Dezember 2007)

wenn das wetter einigermaßen klargeht, bin ich samstag am start!
freu mich


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Dezember 2007)

Also , Treffen wäre wohl wieder 11:15 an der Kirche Hohenbostel , weil wohl auch ein paar Leute mit der S-Bahn aus Hannover kommen . 
Die Wettervorhersage is aber nich pralle , also schaun mer ma !
Grüße !!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Dezember 2007)

Welchen Trail würdet Ihr am samstag zuerst fahren? Ich könnte z.B. schneller am Funkturm sein als in Hohenbostel und könnte euch dort gegen 12.00 treffen


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Dezember 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich könnte z.B. schneller am Funkturm sein als in Hohenbostel und könnte euch dort gegen 12.00 treffen



dito!

War als Startpunkt eigentlich sogar vom Parkplatz am Nienst.-Pass ausgegangen, aber OK...


----------



## Loni (6. Dezember 2007)

so so, habt ihr also Wettersorgen. Dann kommt doch alle nach Libyen  ich erkunde mal morgen die umliegenden Berge. 
Gruesse an alle aus der Ferne ohne Umlaute


----------



## schappi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Loni,
wir daheimgebliebenen erwarten natürlich Reiseberichte von dir, vieleicht sogar Bilder.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Dezember 2007)

so jungs,

auto ist verkauft  

ich erwarte also jetzt eure vorschläge bzgl. meines neuen

enduro/freeride-bikes   . welches soll ich mir eurer meinung nach gönnen ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub ich sag für's Wochenende ab . Der Boden im Wald is garnich mehr aufnahmefähig , is nur noch übelste Pampe und die nächsten Tage soll's ja weiterregnen . Naja schaun mer ma .
Übrigens Hoerman , der Bunny Hop Laden in Hameln verschleudert grad Endurobikes wie meines . Originalpreis war 3250 , gibs jetz für 1699 . Mit Fox 36 und DHX 5.0 . Total bekloppt .
Grüße !!!


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sag für's Wochenende ab . Der Boden im Wald is garnich mehr aufnahmefähig , is nur noch übelste Pampe und die nächsten Tage soll's ja weiterregnen...



Ich schließe mich dieser (Weichei)-Meinung an. Nur fürs Schlammsurfen lohnt sich für mich eine An- und Heimfahrt von je einer Stunde nicht. Werde mich daher dieses WE im heimischen Wiehengebirge austoben.


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Dezember 2007)

PS: Gerade gefunden: http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/automatik-bike/


----------



## slaine (7. Dezember 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> PS: Gerade gefunden: http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/automatik-bike/



  geht gar nicht

@sören: 

das z.B. ist doch schick, für 2000 tacken (bei jehlebikes) bekommt man schon was






oder wenn dich Selbstaufbau nicht schreckt, und du ein paar mehr  investierst




find ich total gut, schön dicke Lager   war auch kurz davor mir so ein Teil hinzustellen


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Dezember 2007)

hai marco, 

schicke teile. überlege halt noch ob eher enduro (cube fritzz , um meiner marke treu zu bleiben ),

oder eher freeride. denke aber, das 160 mm federweg mir schon reichen sollten.

wenn dsa immer so einfach wäre 

aber schon mal danke für die beispiele.


----------



## rip (7. Dezember 2007)

moinsen,

melde mich aus den Hardrock-Wochen von La Palma zurück. Marco, hier ist mein neues Bike, welches den Test zur vollen Zufriedenheit bestanden hat (bis auf die Kratzer...)

shit.... geht nich mit dem Bild..... na egal


----------



## slaine (7. Dezember 2007)

lol macht nix ich hoffe ich sehe es bald in Natura - will niemand am sonntag durch den schlamm surfen? ihr habt doch jetzt genug sonne getankt


----------



## taifun (7. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sag für's Wochenende ab . Der Boden im Wald is garnich mehr aufnahmefähig , is nur noch übelste Pampe und die nächsten Tage soll's ja weiterregnen . Naja schaun mer ma .
> Grüße !!!



denke mal schließe mich dem an....bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Dezember 2007)

@slaine: Moin! Ich komme Sonntag mit 5 anderen aus Celle 

Davon sind 3 eher bergab orientiert. Wir kommen um 11:02 in Wennigsen an. Je nachdem, wie schnell die schieben können , könnten wir uns am Grab (bzw. Laube) treffen.


Samy


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Dezember 2007)

Bin grad von der Arbeit gekommen und überlege noch , hat ja heute kaum geregnet . wenn doch jemand fahren will , könnt ihr ja hier reinschreiben , ich guck dann morgen früh noch mal . Ansonsten bleib ich wohl auch zuhause .
Grüße !!!


----------



## slaine (8. Dezember 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @slaine: Moin! Ich komme Sonntag mit 5 anderen aus Celle
> 
> Davon sind 3 eher bergab orientiert. Wir kommen um 11:02 in Wennigsen an. Je nachdem, wie schnell die schieben können , könnten wir uns am Grab (bzw. Laube) treffen.
> 
> ...



sers, ok wenns morgen keine sintflut gibt stoß ich evtl am waldkater dazu. meld mich nochmal!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Dezember 2007)

ich werde heute auf jeden fall ne runde drehn, warscheinlich aber etwas mehr auf forstautobahn und mit hund. ich werde gegen 12.00 am funkturm sein und dann den funkturmtrail für die heimfahrt zu nehmen.


----------



## Quen (8. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bin grad von der Arbeit gekommen und überlege noch , hat ja heute kaum geregnet . wenn doch jemand fahren will , könnt ihr ja hier reinschreiben , ich guck dann morgen früh noch mal . Ansonsten bleib ich wohl auch zuhause .
> Grüße !!!


Hi Steffen (UND Alex)!

Heute fahre ich mit dem Crosser, habe auch nicht soviel Zeit heute...

Aber was ist mit morgen, Sonntag? Kommt ihr zum Vereinstraining? Straße ist aktuell wohl wirklich die bessere Wahl...

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bin grad von der Arbeit gekommen und überlege noch , hat ja heute kaum geregnet . wenn doch jemand fahren will , könnt ihr ja hier reinschreiben , ich guck dann morgen früh noch mal . Ansonsten bleib ich wohl auch zuhause .
> Grüße !!!



moin steffen,

was schwebt dir denn so vor heute. da ich z. zt. autolos bin, kann ich 
leider keine große anreise machen.

gruß

sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Dezember 2007)

Homer kommt um 12 zum Funkturm und ich komm dahin . Von mir kommen auch 1 bis 2 Leute . Wir können ja solange fahren wie wi r Bock haben . 
Grüße !!!


----------



## Loni (8. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> wir daheimgebliebenen erwarten natürlich Reiseberichte von dir, vieleicht sogar Bilder.
> Gruß
> Schappi



BOAH, ist das toll hier... wie war das mit MTBhimmel....??

bin gestern hier durche Berge, JUHU!! voll klasse. 
leider hatte ich kamera nicht mit, aber supi!!
ockerfarbene Berge mit Palmen und Olivenbaeumen (leider auch Muell zwischendrin).. 
war sonnig, aber ziemlich windig, musste ganz schoen kaempfen, aber war sooooooooooooooo toll!! mehr in kuerze, muss jetzt arbeiten (hier ist freitags feiertag).

bis bald


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Dezember 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> BOAH, ist das toll hier... wie war das mit MTBhimmel....??
> 
> bin gestern hier durche Berge, JUHU!! voll klasse.
> leider hatte ich kamera nicht mit, aber supi!!
> ...



schön schön...mach uns nur neidisch   wir (Daniel und der hund waren auch mal wieder mit) hatten grad ne lustige rutschpartie mit evil und seinem kumpel aufm funkturmtrail. der hund hat auf den vermatschten trails so richtig gas gegeben, dafür isser jetzt platt wie n conti reifen und liegt inner ecke


----------



## rip (8. Dezember 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> lol macht nix ich hoffe ich sehe es bald in Natura - will niemand am sonntag durch den schlamm surfen? ihr habt doch jetzt genug sonne getankt



hm, ich hätte Lust. Aber mein Bike ist noch zerlegt im Koffer... und bei dem Wetter?


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> schön schön...mach uns nur neidisch   wir (Daniel und der hund waren auch mal wieder mit) hatten grad ne lustige rutschpartie mit evil und seinem kumpel aufm funkturmtrail. der hund hat auf den vermatschten trails so richtig gas gegeben, dafür isser jetzt platt wie n conti reifen und liegt inner ecke



Apropos Reifen,
wie fahren sich die neuen Reifen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Dezember 2007)

bei dem boden gibts keinen reifen der grip hätte, ne richtig objektive bewertung kann man erst unter relativ normalen bedingungen abgeben, jedenfalls scheinen sie schonmal nicht rutschiger als die smarten sams zu sein


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2007)

Was ist das?





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## momme (8. Dezember 2007)

der hintern von dem hier?:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/442937/cat/14100


----------



## slaine (8. Dezember 2007)

avid code? von deinem neuen canyon torque?


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torque FR 8.0 oder 9.0 ??? Aber gibts das als 2008er Modell in der Farbe??? Gucke gerade durch den Canyon-Prospekt. Die 2008er haben Formular Oro Bremsen. 

Schappi sags uns, oder besser zeigs uns!

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Dezember 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Torque FR 8.0 oder 9.0 ??? Aber gibts das als 2008er Modell in der Farbe??? Gucke gerade durch den Canyon-Prospekt. Die 2008er haben Formular Oro Bremsen.
> 
> Schappi sags uns, oder besser zeigs uns!
> 
> ...



Schappi, das ist ein Canyon Torque FR 9.0 von 2007 in Hot Chocolate Brown  ! Gewicht 16,30kg  170 mm Federweg  

Das quitscht aber noch  

Lieg ich richtig


----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es aus? Bleibt ihr morgen alle zuhause? Keine Sonntagsrunde angesagt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Dezember 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie sieht es aus? Bleibt ihr morgen alle zuhause? Keine Sonntagsrunde angesagt?



nabend matzinski, 

sind alles weicheier geworden. trauen sich bei dem wetter nicht in den wald.

war heute auch 3 h unterwegs, und mich mal wieder nach lust und laune eingesaut  .

werde morgen wohl auch nochmal ne kleine runde drehen. fühl mich jetzt allerdings ein wenig platt. 

wird wohl morgen nur ne 2 h regenerationsfahrt werden.

v.g.  hoerman


----------



## slaine (8. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend matzinski,
> 
> sind alles weicheier geworden. trauen sich bei dem wetter nicht in den wald.
> 
> ...



geht doch schon wieder mit dem wetter - bin wohl 12 am kater


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend matzinski,
> 
> sind alles weicheier geworden. trauen sich bei dem wetter nicht in den wald.
> 
> ...




Sören, wir können gerne morgen tauschen  
Meine Schwiegereltern kommen zu Besuch aus dem Lipperland  !
Wenn Du sie kennen würdest, wüsstest Du, warum ich morgen bei jedem Wetter fahren würde  

Viel Spaß Euch,
@Schappi: gehst Du auf Jungfernfahrt morgen?

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## matzinski (9. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend matzinski,
> 
> sind alles weicheier geworden. trauen sich bei dem wetter nicht in den wald.
> 
> ...


na denn, ich fahr mal morgen um 11:00 zur Laube hoch, wo ihr euch sonst immer trefft. Mal sehn' wer sich sonst noch einfindet. Dann werde ich mal den Grab runterfräsen. Da war ich schon länger nicht mehr. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter halbwegs akzeptabel. 
@schappi: ist das 'nen Vierkolbenstopper auf dem Foto? Der Adapter scheint mir etwas unpassend zu sein. Normalerweise braucht man keine Unterlegscheiben von der V-Brake um die Bremszangen  zu montieren. Gehört das so oder ist die Scheibe zu groß oder der Adapter zu klein? Na ja egal, wenn's funktioniert.
bis denne matze


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Dezember 2007)

@slaine: Ich denke mal, unsere Downhillfraktion wird sich die ersten Stunden am Grab aufhalten. Vllt. siehst du sie ja, wenn du am Waldkater bist. Erkennungszeichen: Schwarzes Banchee Sream mit RS Totem.  

Samy


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> na denn, ich fahr mal morgen um 11:00 zur Laube hoch, wo ihr euch sonst immer trefft. Mal sehn' wer sich sonst noch einfindet. Dann werde ich mal den Grab runterfräsen. Da war ich schon länger nicht mehr. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter halbwegs akzeptabel.
> @schappi: ist das 'nen Vierkolbenstopper auf dem Foto? Der Adapter scheint mir etwas unpassend zu sein. Normalerweise braucht man keine Unterlegscheiben von der V-Brake um die Bremszangen  zu montieren. Gehört das so oder ist die Scheibe zu groß oder der Adapter zu klein? Na ja egal, wenn's funktioniert.
> bis denne matze



Hallo Matze, das ist so
Vorne is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]t das das Gleiche

Ein geniales System um die Bremszangen auszurichten:
Schrauben lösen Bremse anziehen, Schrauben anziehen, Bremse lösen, Bremse zentriert
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2007)

schappi,

herzlichen glückwunsch zum bike. 
jetzt wollen wir das hübsche teil auch mal ganz sehen.
welche größe hast du genommen , und ist die fox eigentlich auch travelbar ?

was hat eigentlich reni dazu gesagt  ?

v.g. hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist der Bauch des kleinen braunen Ponis;





[/url][/IMG]

Ich habe GÃ¶Ãe M genommen, passt perfekt

SÃ¶ren, 2 StÃ¼ck in M gibt es noch bei Canyon. http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=2171
800â¬ billiger als das 2008er Model.
Die Gabel ist eine Van allso nicht travelbar.

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2007)

hab ich schon gesehen  

muß aber nochmal mit meinem händler sprechen  .

spätestens dienstag fällt bei mir eine entscheidung .

wann sehen wir den bock in natura ?


----------



## matzinski (9. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Matze, das ist so
> Vorne ist das das Gleiche
> 
> Ein geniales System um die Bremszangen auszurichten:
> ...


Aha, da habe ich wieder was gelernt. Ich wünsch' dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Wartest du bis zum Frühjahr um es auszuprobieren oder darf das Bike auch dreckig werden, is' ja irgendwie schade drum. Das muß einem doch in der Seele weh tun, damit durch den Schlamm zu sauen.

Ich hab' übrigens Samy und die Downhillfraktion an der Laube getroffen. Wir sind zusammen den Ladies (war diesmal nicht meine Idee) gefahren (bzw. geschlittert). Einer von den Jungs war mit 'nem Treckingbike unterwegs, alle Achtung .

bis die Tage matze


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Dezember 2007)

nabend zusammen!

Jo wie gesagt waren wir heute zu 5t im Deiste. Sind ein Stück mit Matze und ein Stück mit Slaine&Kumpan gefahren.

Bis dann,

Johann


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aha, da habe ich wieder was gelernt. Ich wünsch' dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Wartest du bis zum Frühjahr um es auszuprobieren oder darf das Bike auch dreckig werden, is' ja irgendwie schade drum. Das muß einem doch in der Seele weh tun, damit durch den Schlamm zu sauen.
> 
> Ich hab' übrigens Samy und die Downhillfraktion an der Laube getroffen. Wir sind zusammen den Ladies (war diesmal nicht meine Idee) gefahren (bzw. geschlittert). Einer von den Jungs war mit 'nem Treckingbike unterwegs, alle Achtung .
> 
> bis die Tage matze



Bei dem Wetter mit einem Treckingbike den Ladies only runter?
Mein Gott das nenne ich Todesmutig.
Wie oft hat er denn den Trail abgeschmeckt?

Das mit dem neuen Bike und der Jungfernfahrt ist so eine sache.
Das mit der ersten Fahrt  ist ja wie mit der ersten Freundin und dem ersten Kuss. Da hat man ganz bestimmte Vorstellungen wie und unter welchen Umständen das passieren soll.
Jedenfalls nicht bei dem augenblicklichen Matsch.
Vieleicht in jungfräulichem Weiß, wenn wir je wieder Schnee bekommen sollten.
Ich bin jetzt sowieso erstmal für eine Woche in Asien.
Apropos: Loni wie war dein Wochenende mit dem Bike  in Libyen?
Berichte mal!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Fh4n (10. Dezember 2007)

Filmaktion aufm Grabtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2007)

Super!!
Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## mastercremaster (10. Dezember 2007)

hey phillip
sehr schönes video. macht bock auf deisterschlammbiken. leider bin  ich derzeit dem lernterror für die drexuni unterworfen.
wie macht sich dein neuer dackel von jürgen?
greetz


----------



## Fh4n (10. Dezember 2007)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> hey phillip
> sehr schönes video. macht bock auf deisterschlammbiken. leider bin  ich derzeit dem lernterror für die drexuni unterworfen.
> wie macht sich dein neuer dackel von jürgen?
> greetz



Hallö,
bist du es mit dem rot-weissen Bergamont Bigair aus Osnabrück?
Mein Pudel lässt sich prima Gassi gehen/fahren, ist sehr zahm. Ich hätte wohl doch lieber L statt M nehmen sollen - im Video ist es mir aufgefallen, wie kurz der Rahmen doch ist. Nun gut, ich bin ja auch nur knapp 1,78m.


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Dezember 2007)

ja sehr geil und gute music hab auch mal wieder bock aber bei dem scheiß wetter


----------



## slaine (10. Dezember 2007)

yop särr gut das video


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2007)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ja sehr geil und gute music hab auch mal wieder bock aber bei dem scheiß wetter



du hast auch immer ausreden


----------



## mastercremaster (10. Dezember 2007)

hey phillip
nö, hab kein bigair, aber kenne den jungen mann, den du wohl meinst...fahre ne weiße wildsau in s (bin auch so 1,78). ich finde den nicht zu klein ( aber ich hab mega kurze arme...kürzer als meine 1,67m freundin....).
bis demnächst mal im deister und ich hoffen ich bekomme mit den anderen deisterfreunden noch mal ne westdeisetr runde geregelt!
schöne grüße an alle deister fans


----------



## Fh4n (10. Dezember 2007)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> hey phillip
> nö, hab kein bigair, aber kenne den jungen mann, den du wohl meinst...fahre ne weiße wildsau in s (bin auch so 1,78). ich finde den nicht zu klein ( aber ich hab mega kurze arme...kürzer als meine 1,67m freundin....).
> bis demnächst mal im deister und ich hoffen ich bekomme mit den anderen deisterfreunden noch mal ne westdeisetr runde geregelt!
> schöne grüße an alle deister fans



Dann guck doch einfach bei uns in der Community (www.bc-north.de) vorbei.
Über 300 Biker aus Hannover und Umgebung.


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Das mit dem neuen Bike und der Jungfernfahrt ist so eine sache....


Dann wünsch' ich dir ganz besonders - und uns anderen natürlich auch - möglichst schönes Wetter. Ich schätze, ich könnte mich nicht beherschen mit so einem neuen Bike. Ich würd's wahrscheinlich sofort am Nordmannsturm testen, sch... auf den Schlamm  

bis denne matze


----------



## mastercremaster (11. Dezember 2007)

bin doch schon längst einer der über 300.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (11. Dezember 2007)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> bin doch schon längst einer der über 300.....



Oh, naja, so viele Neue, da verliere ich als Mutti für alles schnell den Überblick.


----------



## Reaper1010 (11. Dezember 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich hab' übrigens Samy und die Downhillfraktion an der Laube getroffen. Wir sind zusammen den Ladies (war diesmal nicht meine Idee) gefahren (bzw. geschlittert). Einer von den Jungs war mit 'nem Treckingbike unterwegs, alle Achtung .
> 
> bis die Tage matze




Man sollte nicht unterschlagen, dass die Bremsen des Treckingrades nicht funktionierten  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und bis vllt nächsten SOnntag (??)
der andre Johann


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab ich schon gesehen
> 
> muß aber nochmal mit meinem händler sprechen  .
> 
> ...



Also Sören, heute war Dienstag !
Wie hast Du dich entschieden ? Fahrt ihr demnächst mit Canyon und 160mm zum Grabweg hoch ?

Mein ERT 9000 hab ich schon zurück gerüstet. Hab mir ne 2008 Pike 454 U-turn air mit Pop Lock eingebaut. 140mm reichen mir und ich hab noch mal 250  und knapp 400 gr. eingespart (Fox 36 verkauft)

War eigentlich sehr zufrieden die letzten 2 Jahre mit der Pike. Ich und Barbie SHG wollen auch weiterhin tourentauglich mit dem Bike bleiben.

Grüße aus dem Erzgebierge, hier liegt 20cm Schnee :-(
Im Sommer bestimmt gutes Bikerevier.

Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute 

sitze hier 10.000 km getrennt von meinem neuen braunen Pony und wuerde so gerne biken!
Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit ein bischen Biken auf Grab und Ladies uas. Wie wird denn das Wetter am Sonntag , komisch auf einer Asiatischen Tastatur gibt es kein Fragezeichen. 
Soeren was macht denn dein Entscheidungsfindungsprozess. Willst du mein Torque noch einmal probefahren oder willst du Cube nicht untreu werden.
Gruss 
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (13. Dezember 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hab mir ne 2008 Pike 454 U-turn air mit Pop Lock eingebaut. 140mm reichen mir und ich hab noch mal 250 â¬ und knapp 400 gr. eingespart (Fox 36 verkauft)



Eine 36 gegen eine Rock Schrott Pike eingetauscht? 
Leute gibtÂ´s...


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Dezember 2007)

sonntag biken ist ne gute idee 

 wann und wo soll's losgehen ? 

 wieder 11 h laube ? 

 p.s. endscheidungsprozess ist abgeschlossen *grinsinsfäustchen*


----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja da kann ich Dirks Entscheidung auch nicht so recht verstehen.
Ich habe mir das FR9 wegen der Fox 36 Van, und der Avid Code gekauft wiel das z.zt die beiden stabilsten und am besten performenden Teile in ihrer Klasse sind und nicht weil sie so leicht sind.
Dirk warum kaufst du ein Enduro um dann den Federweg wieder zu reduzieren.
Gruss
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag biken ist ne gute idee
> 
> wann und wo soll's losgehen ?
> 
> ...



Ich habe eben mal ins Cube Forum geschaut. Da hast du deine Entscheidung schon bekanntgegeben!
Wann kommt es denn
wie wird das Wetter am Sonntag
Gruss Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> p.s. endscheidungsprozess ist abgeschlossen *grinsinsfäustchen*



Und wielviel Wochen wirst du jetzt keinen Sex mehr haben, oder muss du jetzt in der Garage schlafen

Sonntag sieht der Wetterbericht ja gut aus. Wenn mein Jetlag es zulaesst komme ich um 11:115 Uhr zur Laube
bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2007)

Wir werden Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch da sein. Diesmal vllt sogar mit mehr als  5! mal sehen.

Johann


----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2007)

Wo und wann wirst du denn starten

Vieleicht koennen wir ja zusammen rauffahren
Gruss
Schappi


----------



## Reaper1010 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke wir könnten es auch schaffen gegen 11 unten zu sein, damit wir gemeinsam rauffahren. Die Frage ist noch, ob wir ein Auto bekommen, mit dem wir hinfahren, oder ob wir das, wie beim letzten Mal, wieder mit dem Zug machen. Ich denke mal, dass sich das aber bis morgen Abend geklärt hat!

mfg Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal ins Cube Forum geschaut. Da hast du deine Entscheidung schon bekanntgegeben!
> Wann kommt es denn
> wie wird das Wetter am Sonntag
> Gruss Schappi


 

 montag oder dienstag *freu* 

 wenn es da ist mach ich auch mal nen foto von der bremse


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Dezember 2007)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Eine 36 gegen eine Rock Schrott Pike eingetauscht?
> Leute gibt´s...



Also, ich bin 2 Jahre gut mit der Pike gefahren. Fox oder Rock Shox ist doch Wurscht!


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja da kann ich Dirks Entscheidung auch nicht so recht verstehen.
> Ich habe mir das FR9 wegen der Fox 36 Van, und der Avid Code gekauft wiel das z.zt die beiden stabilsten und am besten performenden Teile in ihrer Klasse sind und nicht weil sie so leicht sind.
> Dirk warum kaufst du ein Enduro um dann den Federweg wieder zu reduzieren.
> Gruss
> Schappi



Schappi, mein altes ERT 7500 war auch ein Enduro mit der gleichen Gabel. Die haben die Geometrie nur ganz gering verändert. 
Ich brauche keine 160 mm, ich will damit alles fahren und deshalb die Pike mit Pop Lock und nur 2000 gr. 
Wie willst du denn mit der 36 Van den Berg hoch kommen? Ohne Absenkfunktion ? Da hätte ich an deiner Stelle die RC2 genommen. Tom und ich wissen wie wichtig die Absenkfunktion bei einem Enduro ist.
Nochmal, ich will ein leichtes All-Mountain-Light-Enduro. Ich werd mir auch keine Ritterrüstung zulegen 

Grüße aus nur 450km Entfernung
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Downhillfaller,
das mit den Bergen hochkommen werde ich am Sonntag ausprobieren.
Primaer ist es aber zum Runterkommen gedacht und mein ES6 werde ich fuer lange Touren natuerlich behalten. Der Trend geht zum 3. Bike.

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Downhillfaller,
> das mit den Bergen hochkommen werde ich am Sonntag ausprobieren.
> Primaer ist es aber zum Runterkommen gedacht und mein ES6 werde ich fuer lange Touren natuerlich behalten. Der Trend geht zum 3. Bike.
> 
> ...



Morgen Carsten,
so langsam weckt ihr mich aus meinem Winterschlaf auf....  
Alle mit neuen Bikes, du jetzt noch ein 3. Bike in Planung??
Ist jetzt noch ein Racer zum Tourer und Freerider geplant??? 

Ich habe z.Zt. allerdings auch noch 3 Bikes (davon eines Geländeuntauglich, das zählt ja eigentlich nicht mit) im Hause.
Allerdings versuche ich gerade über Ebay das ganze auf 1 zu reduzieren. 
Ich bin halt eher der monogame Typ. Ich kann meinem Ghost ERT 9000  doch nicht untreu werden. 

Also dann 
viel Spaß mit eueren neuen Bikes.
(Meines hat seine Jungfernfahrt auch schon überstanden)
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum 3. Bike.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi




richtöööccchhhh


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Dezember 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schappi, mein altes ERT 7500 war auch ein Enduro mit der gleichen Gabel. Die haben die Geometrie nur ganz gering verändert.
> Ich brauche keine 160 mm, ich will damit alles fahren und deshalb die Pike mit Pop Lock und nur 2000 gr.
> Wie willst du denn mit der 36 Van den Berg hoch kommen? Ohne Absenkfunktion ? Da hätte ich an deiner Stelle die RC2 genommen. Tom und ich wissen wie wichtig die Absenkfunktion bei einem Enduro ist.
> Nochmal, ich will ein leichtes All-Mountain-Light-Enduro. Ich werd mir auch keine Ritterrüstung zulegen
> ...



deswegen gab´s bei mir auch die lyrik zum bike dazu 

apropos ritterrüstung ! da hast du vollkommen recht downhillfalli , dein cascohelm reicht da völlig aus *grins*


----------



## nippelspanner (14. Dezember 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Fox oder Rock Shox ist doch Wurscht!



Pike: 140mm FW
Fox 36: 160mm FW

Ich hätte nicht getauscht. Aber auch hier gilt wie immer: Reine Geschmacksache!


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> downhillfalli , dein cascohelm reicht da völlig aus *grins*



   den fand auch unser Guide auf Teneriffa so hübsch    

Schönen Abend noch (in Deutschland), geh jetzt auf Weihnachtsfeier in Darmstadt   

Sören, das du dein neues Bike als 1. im Cube / Kaufberatungsforum preisgegeben hast, also ehrlich, brauchst dich doch nicht schämen  

Downhillfalli


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute ! 
Da am Sonntag schönes Wetter ist und mein Freerider unbedingt mal wieder etwas Air unter die Reifen braucht bin ich am Grab und Farnweg unterwegs . Vielleicht schaff ich's auch um 11 zur Laube , aber von meiner Truppe sind auch einige unterwegs , da muß ich um 12 am Waldkater sein . Wir sehen uns irgendwie !
Übrigens , mit der tourentauglichen Gabel is das so ne Sache . Als mein Stahl-Pulcro noch ne Monster-T drin hatte wog das etwa 20,5 Kilo und ich hab damit ne 75 Kilometer Tour im Harz gemacht . Geht schon , dauert nur bissel . 
Deswegen glaub ich sone Fox 36 wiegt doch gar nix !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Und wielviel Wochen wirst du jetzt keinen Sex mehr haben, oder muss du jetzt in der Garage schlafen
> 
> Sonntag sieht der Wetterbericht ja gut aus. Wenn mein Jetlag es zulaesst komme ich um 11:15 Uhr zur Laube
> bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



Steht 11:15 Laube jetzt ?
Alle in Platzangst und mit Wackel-Fahrrädern ?
10:30 starte ich in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz.

Gruß Roudy


----------



## exto (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd 11:15 an der Laube sein.

Jetzt mal was Anderes:

Nachdem nach Roudy jetzt auch Frank wegen Terminüberschneidungen die Teilnahme am geplanten 24-Stunden-Rennen in Duisburg absagen muss, stehen hoerman und ich nur noch mit einer halben Mannschaft am Start.  

Spinner, die wir nun mal sind, hatten wir erst die Idee, dann eben als 2er-Team zu starten. Jetzt hat allerdings dann doch die Vernunft gesiegt und wir haben ein 4er - Team gemeldet, für das wir noch Verstärkung brauchen.

Wer hat also Lust (und vor allem Zeit) am

*09. und 10.08.2008*​
mit uns am 24-Stunden-Rennen teilzunehmen??? Anfragen bitte per PN an hoerman oder mich...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Dezember 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich werd 11:15 an der Laube sein.
> 
> Jetzt mal was Anderes:
> 
> ...



Diese 24 Std. werden die schwersten meines Lebens ! 
Ihr habt Spaß und ich sitze auf Sylt und kaue Krebse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (15. Dezember 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Steht 11:15 Laube jetzt ?
> Alle in Platzangst und mit Wackel-Fahrrädern ?
> 10:30 starte ich in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz.
> 
> Gruß Roudy



  jawoll werd mich mit Wackel-Fahrrad und ein paar Überraschungsgästen um 12 am Kater einfinden. Hoffe ich sehe auch Schappis neuen schokoladenbraunen Wackel-Dackel im Wald rumlaufen


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Dezember 2007)

Alte Laube 15/12/07 19.00 Uhr

Kalli und ich beim Nightride .


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hoermann,
was sind Roudy und du noch gefahren?
Ist Exto mit der kaputten Schaltung gut zurückgekommen?

Ich habe ab 21.12.  2 Wochen Urlaub, wenn das Wetter mitspielt könne wir in der Zeit öfter mal ne Runde drehen.
Irgendwie müssen sich mein braunes und ich uns noch aneinander gewöhnen und das braucht Praxis und Übung.

Grüße an Tanja


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoermann,
> was sind Roudy und du noch gefahren?
> Ist Exto mit der kaputten Schaltung gut zurückgekommen?
> 
> ...



hallo schappi,

sind mit exto, samy und roudy nur noch hoch zum kammweg. irgendwann war ich auch total platt, und froh als der kammweg erreicht war. exto ist dann zum parkplatz und samy , roudy und ich sind noch zur laube. von dort ist roudy nach hause , samy zu seinen jungs und ich über jägerstieg nach hause gefahren. 
jetzt warte ich auf morgen und hoffe das der paketdienst mir morgen mein weihnachtsgeschenk bringt, und ich im keller basteln und schrauben kann 

muss mittwoch bis freitag nochmal ackern, und dann ist das jahr auch rum. 
hab dann bis zum 02/01/08 frei. 
da ich meinen bock ja dann auch noch einreiten muss, kommt mir das sehr gelegen. laß und telefonieren. geht sich bestimmt ein paar runden aus.

v.g. auch an deine familie

hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ihr Freireiter
ich bin heut mit Janosch wieder ne Hunderunde gefahren. Beim Rückweg durch die Schnepfenflucht hab ich gemerkt wie tückisch hartgefrorene Treckerspuren doch sind. am Ende haben die Waldarbeiter den ganzen Weg in eine oberflächlich gefrorene Matschwüste verwandelt. der Hund  und mein Vorderrad sind ein paar mal in Pfützen und Matsch eingebrochen. Diesen Trail kann man sich nun wirklich sparen, und dabei war das einer meiner Lieblingsheimwege.  ich hoffe ihr hattet mehr Spaß.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi,
> 
> sind mit exto, samy und roudy nur noch hoch zum kammweg. irgendwann war ich auch total platt, und froh als der kammweg erreicht war. exto ist dann zum parkplatz und samy , roudy und ich sind noch zur laube. von dort ist roudy nach hause , samy zu seinen jungs und ich über jägerstieg nach hause gefahren.
> jetzt warte ich auf morgen und hoffe das der paketdienst mir morgen mein weihnachtsgeschenk bringt, und ich im keller basteln und schrauben kann
> ...


Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle ohne grobe Blessuren aus dem Wald gekommen.

Sören vergißt nicht, dass wir auch noch Wasserräder, Kreuzung unter Annaturm, Köllnischfeld mitgenommen haben. Zurück habe ich dann versucht die Bremse wieder gangbar zu machen. Aber die hat nix mehr im Ei. Also Beläge wech und gut.
Alles in Allem waren das 3h - ca. 42 km und 870 hm.
Mal sehen, ob ich euch mal beim einreiten begleite.


----------



## Reaper1010 (16. Dezember 2007)

Naja heut wars ja mal wieder richtig cool, bis auf, dass ich meinen Sattel geshreddert und mir ne Speiche verbogen hab. Das mit dem Sattel war schon unangenehm, konnte aber noch weiterfahren, die Speiche war gar kein Problem

Wir sind ungefähr 8 mal das Stück vom Dropland bis zum Ende des Trails gefahren, war schon echt schick und hat Freude bereitet 

Außerdem haben wir noch 2 fleißigen Freirittern geholfen, über den Baumstamm nen kleines Teil zu bauen, damit einem das da nicht mehr den Speed frisst...

Gehabt euch wohl, Johann


----------



## Phil81 (17. Dezember 2007)

Sind ja zur Zeit topp verhältnisse im Deister. Komme gerade vom nightride und man is ja nichtmal dreckig geworden.

Fies is nur das am Ende von Nordmanturm Trail auf einmal ne 1,50 Tiefe Böschung is.  Kann man auch gerade im dunkeln durch die bäume echt schlecht sehen. Da hats nen Kumpel ja fast reingeschmissen


----------



## schappi (18. Dezember 2007)

Sören 
gibt es schon was neues?
Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht gut aus:
http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Wer hat Lust am Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag vormittag?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören
> gibt es schon was neues?
> Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht gut aus:
> http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
> ...




moin schappi, 

bike ist gestern gekommen 
jetzt warte ich auf die bremsen und andere austauschteile ( griffe, sram-schaltung und härtere stahlfeder ).
sollte alles die nächsten tage eintrudeln, sodaß ein erster ausritt am wochenende drin sein sollte  ( ein paar bastelstunden im keller vorausgesetzt )

zur not hab ich ja jetzt ein "paar" bikes zur auswahl 


p.s. wann passt es dir denn am besten , samstag oder sonntag ?

v.g. 

sören


----------



## sonic150585 (18. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte eventuell lust wenn mein neues bike bis dahin schon geliefert wurde


----------



## Loni (18. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> B
> Apropos: Loni wie war dein Wochenende mit dem Bike  in Libyen?
> Berichte mal!
> Gruß
> Schappi



MoinMoin!!!

Ich bin wieder hier 
es war seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schön. 
Leider hatte ich nur einen Tag frei, um in die Berge zu fahren. 
ich habe kein foto machen könnnen, aber dies hier spiegelt das Landschaftsbild wider: (man muss sich noch mehr Berge im Rücken des Betrachters vorstellen)




fantastische Berge 

nu muss ich mich hier erstmal wieder an die Kälte gewöhnen  

froi mich aber auch schon auf Deister&Co 

bei euch hoffentlich alles prima!


----------



## Loni (18. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören
> gibt es schon was neues?
> Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht gut aus:
> http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
> ...



Habt Ihr die "kleine Berge Tour" schon unternommen?


----------



## schappi (18. Dezember 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Habt Ihr die "kleine Berge Tour" schon unternommen?



Hallo Loni,
nein die Kleine Berge Tour haben wir noch nicht gemacht. Haben wir extra auf dich gewartet.

Könne wir mal im neuen jahr machen hast du Urlaub zwischen den Tagen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> moin schappi,
> p.s. wann passt es dir denn am besten , samstag oder sonntag ?
> 
> v.g.
> ...



Hallo Sören,
mein Sohn wollte auch mitkommen (kann ja jetzt mein ES fahren) Ich werde das mal mit ihm besprechen und meld mich dann wieder.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (18. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> nein die Kleine Berge Tour haben wir noch nicht gemacht. Haben wir extra auf dich gewartet.
> 
> Könne wir mal im neuen jahr machen hast du Urlaub zwischen den Tagen?
> ...



na das ist ja nett 

sollte ich Urlaub haben, bin ich bestimmt in Bremen.. aber mal sehen. können wir ja kurzfristig planen.


----------



## atrailsnail (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi ihr WinterPokalRacer, 

Platz 195 ist ja richtig beeindruckend!!  

Ihr wollt doch auch die Challenge4mtb mitmachen, oder?

Guckt mal, was ich für euch gefunden hab!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312553  

Ich hoffe, wir sehn uns demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hoerman,
was hälst du von treffen am Samstag um 13:00 uhr an der Laube.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman,
> was hälst du von treffen am Samstag um 13:00 uhr an der Laube.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



shit, ich wollt grad schreiben, daß ich samstag nicht kann. 
fahr nach wob und schau mir dort nen audi a 3 an  .
außerdem brauch ich wohl den samstag noch zum schrauben, da ich  heute abend nicht dazu komme, und morgen eigentlich auch was vorhab.( obwohl schrauben geht vor  ) 
können wir nicht lieber unsere allseitsbeliebte sonntagsrunde drehen  ?


----------



## Loni (19. Dezember 2007)

sehr komisch, ich bin an einem anderen computer und in meinem vorigen Beitrag ist kein Bild zu sehen... 
mäh!

ich versuch's nochmal:

Jabal Nafusa in Libyen


----------



## Reaper1010 (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich wäre am Samstag da, wieder mit Samy und dem Bansheefahrer + Freunde. Wird würden denke ich mal wieder so ca. gegen 11 an der Laube sein


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Dezember 2007)

Nee, ich kann Samstag leider nicht. Sonntag auch nicht.

Johann


----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> sehr komisch, ich bin an einem anderen computer und in meinem vorigen Beitrag ist kein Bild zu sehen...
> mäh!
> 
> ich versuch's nochmal:
> ...



Shöööön!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> können wir nicht lieber unsere allseitsbeliebte sonntagsrunde drehen  ?



ich wär sonntag dabei, samstag geht bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Dezember 2007)

ich hab übrigens im Elan einen schönen Tarif fürs Winterhalbjahr bekommen, da könnte sich das eine oder andere Kellerrollenkind wenigstens einmal pro Woche zum gemeinsamen schwitzen unter Leute begeben. die Turns die dort gefahren werden kann man zuhause auf der rolle auch nachfahren und hat damit ne willkommene Abwechselung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Dezember 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens im Elan einen schönen Tarif fürs Winterhalbjahr bekommen, da könnte sich das eine oder andere Kellerrollenkind wenigstens einmal pro Woche zum gemeinsamen schwitzen unter Leute begeben. die Turns die dort gefahren werden kann man zuhause auf der rolle auch nachfahren und hat damit ne willkommene Abwechselung.


 
moin homer, 
 was kostet denn der spaß ? ( gerne auch per pn ) 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> moin homer,
> was kostet denn der spaß ? ( gerne auch per pn )
> 
> v.g. hoerman



Ich auch 

Melde mich aber erstmal für draußen radeln ab.
Scheinbar habe ich mir am Sonntag ne Grippe mitgenommen.
Habe Mo + Di bei 39 Fieber durchgepennt und schlucke TAMIFLU.
Naja, besser jetzt als im Sommer mal raus zu sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Dezember 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Scheinbar habe ich mir am Sonntag ne Grippe mitgenommen.
> Habe Mo + Di bei 39 Fieber durchgepennt und schlucke TAMIFLU.
> Naja, besser jetzt als im Sommer mal raus zu sein.


 

 na dann erstmal "gute besserung"


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2007)

Da schließe ich mich mal an !


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> shit, ich wollt grad schreiben, daß ich samstag nicht kann.
> fahr nach wob und schau mir dort nen audi a 3 an  .
> außerdem brauch ich wohl den samstag noch zum schrauben, da ich  heute abend nicht dazu komme, und morgen eigentlich auch was vorhab.( obwohl schrauben geht vor  )
> können wir nicht lieber unsere allseitsbeliebte sonntagsrunde drehen  ?



Hallo Hoerman,
dann lass uns am Sonntag um 11:15 Uhr an der Laube treffen.
Homer, kommst du auch dazu?
bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2007)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens im Elan einen schönen Tarif fürs Winterhalbjahr bekommen, da könnte sich das eine oder andere Kellerrollenkind wenigstens einmal pro Woche zum gemeinsamen schwitzen unter Leute begeben. die Turns die dort gefahren werden kann man zuhause auf der rolle auch nachfahren und hat damit ne willkommene Abwechselung.



Spinning Kurse in Wennigsen sind
Montag 19:30-20:30 Uhr
Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr - 20:30 Uhr
Donnerstag 19:00 Uhr - 20:00Uhr
Sonntag 11:00 - 12:30 Uhr

Homer und ich haben uns gestren abend wieder von Ralf quälen lassen

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (20. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman,
> dann lass uns am Sonntag um 11:15 Uhr an der Laube treffen.
> Homer, kommst du auch dazu?
> bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



Da komm ich vielleicht auch 
weiß aber noch nicht genau.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2007)

Fritzz ist fertig  

kann also am Sonntag losgehen


----------



## exto (21. Dezember 2007)

Na dann wünsch ich mal ganz viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ist eigendlich von euch auch jemand bei Dunkelheit im Deister unterwegs?
War diese Woche jeden Abend in der zeit von 19:00 - 22:00 unterwegs habe dort aber noch nie eine Menschseele getroffen oder den Lichtschein gesehen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2007)

war erst letzten samstag von 18uhr - 19.30 uhr im deister unterwegs. 
fahr immer tarternpfahl, laube , steinbruch. 
diese woche leider nicht, da wenig zeit gehabt. 
und die wenige zeit , die ich hatte, hab ich zum aufbau meines bikes genutzt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Dezember 2007)

ich bin Sonntag an der Laube, bzw. um 10:30 am kiggeschen Forsthaus


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2007)

extra für schappi ,
meine neue bremse


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> extra für schappi ,
> meine neue bremse
> 
> [url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/446459"]
> ...



Hallo Sören,
gratuliere zum Bike . Ist zwar kein Ghost , wird aber trotzdem ordentlich Laune machen.
Also dann viel Spaß am So. mir euren neuen Teilen. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Dezember 2007)

Moin Sören! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Besonders die Rahmen-Griffe-Kombi sieht super aus! Kann man die Sattelstütze komplett versenken?

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2007)

... und hier in voller größe :


----------



## Loni (21. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... und hier in voller größe :



sehr schön. gratuliere auch. 

Am Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei. 
werd wohl morgen irgendwo rumgurken. 
gleich auch erstmal. es war heut morgen in der Eilenriede soooooooooo schön im Meer weißer Bäume


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> extra für schappi ,
> meine neue bremse




Cool!!!!!!
Herzlöichen Glückwönsch1
Bis Sonntag dann .

Loni
Ich fahre am Samstg so gegn 13:00 Uhr mit meinem Sohn
Lust mitzukommen?
Kannst mit S1 bis Lemmie fahren ist um 12:55 Uhr da fährst du runter richtung Sorsum und da warten wir auf dich.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (21. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Loni
> Ich fahre am Samstg so gegn 13:00 Uhr mit meinem Sohn
> Lust mitzukommen?
> Kannst mit S1 bis Lemmie fahren ist um 12:55 Uhr da fährst du runter richtung Sorsum und da warten wir auf dich.
> ...



auch gute idee. ich hab den fahrplan ausgedruckt und geh jetzt biken. 
wenn mir gleich nicht die füße abfallen, schreib ich dir rechtzeitig ne sms, und komm zu o.g. Treffpunkt.


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2007)

Wir können dir auch ein Fully mit Flatpedals (oder Klickies) leihen,
dann kannst du morgen warme Schuhe anziehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute,

komme gerade aus dem deister wieder. läßt sich alles bestens befahren. 
hab ne schnelle "abendrunde" gedreht mit meinem hardtail. 
oben auf dem kamm liegt sogar 1-3 cm schnee, und über dem hochnebel ist bestes wetter. 
sogar die temperaturen waren oben um 3°c wärmer als im tal 

werde wohl morgen abend bei dem geilen wetter noch nen nightride machen.

freu mich auf meinen ersten ritt mit fritzz am sonntag .

schönen restfreitag noch 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2007)

das hört sich ja gut an!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... und hier in voller größe :



Glückwunsch auch von mir 

Mutige Farben ! Aber ... ... kann ein Mann in deinem Alter das heut noch tragen ?
Viel Spaß damit und bis in Kürze

Der Roudy


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... und hier in voller größe :



Auch von mir : herzlichen Glücksstrumpf  sieht echt schick aus!

Aber eine spitze Bemerkung muss ich noch loswerden: hast du dir schon Wurzeltrails im eigenen Garten angelegt   
Würde mich nicht wundern bei deinem Bike-Virus   

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Deister Koffer (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi
Wohlte ja eigentlich mal eine Sündeltor starten doch leider bin ich dieses Jahr etwas zu viel gefahren und musste wegen Überlastung 
etwas weniger machen.Da ich jedes aber wieder ziemlich fit bin, würde ich kern wider locker im Deister rum kurven.Wenn Morgen jemannd von euch fährt, so ab 10/11 Uhr dann würde ich mich kern anschlissen.
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... und hier in voller größe :



FEIN FEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da hat Rainer doch bestimmt seine Finger im Spiel, oder????????

Viel Spaß damit!!!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2007)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Hi
> Wohlte ja eigentlich mal eine Sündeltor starten doch leider bin ich dieses Jahr etwas zu viel gefahren und musste wegen Überlastung
> etwas weniger machen.Da ich jedes aber wieder ziemlich fit bin, würde ich kern wider locker im Deister rum kurven.Wenn Morgen jemannd von euch fährt, so ab 10/11 Uhr dann würde ich mich kern anschlissen.
> Gruß
> Deister Koffer



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!
etwas weiter oben sind Treffpunkt und Zeit der morgigen Tour schon gepostet.

bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2007)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir
> 
> Mutige Farben ! Aber ... ... kann ein Mann in deinem Alter das heut noch tragen ?
> Viel Spaß damit und bis in Kürze
> ...



Sooo schlecht kanns dir nicht mehr gehen, wenn du schon wieder sarkastische Bemerkungen machen kannst.
Gruß
Schappi

Ich fahre jetzt gleich los mit meinem Sohn ein kleine Trailtour im Deister, die Sonne scheint aus allen Knopflöchern


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
der Deister ist ist super bei dem Wetter, Nico und ich sind erst Farnweg und dann Grab mit Dropland gefahren.
Dabei habe ich einen neuen(alten) Trail entdeckt oderhalb vom Dropland. Müssen wir morgen mal fahren.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Dezember 2007)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> FEIN FEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Da hat Rainer doch bestimmt seine Finger im Spiel, oder????????
> 
> ...



hai sascha,
ne wollte erst bei rainer kaufen. nur gab´s das 2007 modell leider nicht mehr.

er hatte mir aber einen super preis für´s 2008 modell gemacht. nur ist das 2008 fritzz total schwarz ( und davon hab ich schon 2 bikes im keller )
das kommt aus ebay vom händler aus heilbronn. finde halt die farbkombi total geil .

merrry x-mas and happy new year

sören


----------



## slaine (22. Dezember 2007)

@sören: Schick! Glückwunsch! kannst noch einen Satz Highroller gebrauchen?

konnte heut wegen dental-aua leider net in den Wald. Hab aber in den Herrenhäuser Gärten mit Frauchen ein paar Fotos gemacht, super Wetter heut gewesen.


----------



## Scott-y (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich will morgen so ca. zwei Runden um´s Meer aber erst zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit. 
Ich starte in Hagenburg, wenn einer mit will, einfach melden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Dezember 2007)

hallo marco,

welche größe sind denn die highroller ? 
interesse ist da


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2007)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich will morgen so ca. zwei Runden um´s Meer aber erst zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit.
> Ich starte in Hagenburg, wenn einer mit will, einfach melden.



Warum kommst du morgen nicht um 11.15 an die Laube.
der Deister ist zur Zeit Spitze die Trails sind einfach nur gut, da hart gefroren und super griffig.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Dezember 2007)

schei$$ eisregen  

haben die tour heute abgesagt. 

muß mein fritzz halt warten , um seine erste ausfahrt machen zu können.

allen daher heute noch nen schönen restsonntag.

hoerman


werde wohl gleich ne runde auf der rolle fahren


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2007)

Vieleicht können wir uns ja kurzfristig zum Weihnachtsbiken verabreden.
Unser Wiehnachtsgeschenke brauchen ja Auslauf.
Die Vorhersage für die nächste Woche sieht gut aus.
Frohe Weihnachten
und den Biker auf Erden ein Wohlgefallen
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Dezember 2007)

HAllo Tourabsager,
wollt ihr etwa dem Club der "Schönwetterbiker" beitreten    
Schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage wünscht
Schönwetterbiker
Tom


----------



## Scott-y (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde meine ,, Gute Nacht Runde " ins Wasser fallen sehen. Da wäre der gestrige Tag der bessere gewesen.


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2007)

Allen "Waldschraten" ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und Grüße an die hübschen Frauen!
Die Wettervorhersage für dei Feiertage sieht gut aus.
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PROVIDER=anwendung

Hätte jemand Lust auf einen Weihnachtsride?
Treffen am 26. so gegen 11:15 Uhr an der Laube?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (24. Dezember 2007)

Schade das es wieder wärmer wird der Boden im unteren Deister neigt ja schon wieder zum tauen. Wärend auf dem Kamm Schnee liegt. Verrückte Welt. Kann natürlich auch am regen liegen aber man moddert schon wieder ein.

Nicht desto trotz mag ich das mit dem Nebel zur Zeit irgendwie macht das ganze irgendwie unheimlicher. Vor allem wenn man nachts fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für dei Feiertage sieht gut aus.
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PROVIDER=anwendung
> 
> Hätte jemand Lust auf einen Weihnachtsride?
> ...



hallo schappi,

hört sich ja gut an. muß ich in der familie nochmal abklären. 
melde mich dazu nochmal.

l.g. 
sören


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2007)

So ...   dann will ich auch nochmal :

Wünsche auch allen Bikern und deren Familien , ob im Deister oder anderswo unterwegs , 

" FROHE WEIHNACHTEN " und "Happy Trails" 


Liebe Grüße

hoerman


hier noch mal mein persönlicher weihnachtbaum :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jp8jIPaX9BM


----------



## schappi (25. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem Deister liegt Schnee!!!!
wer ist Moregn um 11o Uhr dabei?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen,
ich bin morgen dabei und komm dann um 10.00 zu Dir Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (25. Dezember 2007)

Also ich wäre dabei.


----------



## schappi (25. Dezember 2007)

Treffpunkt Laube. Zeit 11:00- 11:15 Uhr

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Laube. Zeit 11:00- 11:15 Uhr
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



bin morgen auch mit dabei


----------



## Scott-y (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin heute 15.10 zu Hause gewesen, dann waren meine Beine auch leer. 80 km da hat gelangt , war aber super.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Dezember 2007)

80km, nicht schlecht. Wie siehts Samstag aus? Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf ne längere Tour... hab nämlich zu Weihnachten Magura-Trikot und -Hose bekommen    Vielleicht wieder Richtung Westdeister. Oder die kleine Berge Tour? (Lena??)

Noch einen schönen Rest-Weihnachts-Abend,

Johann


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2007)

Hoerman
hast du deine Brille gestern wiedergefunden?
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man ein Mundstück für eine Camelback Trinkblase einzeln bekommt. Habe meines gestern im Dropland verloren. Wers gesehen hat bitte melden

Morgen 11:00 Uhr am Taternpfahl?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plonke (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Schappi , nen Camelbak-Mundstück bekommst Du bei B.O.C. für ca  4.-  bis  5.- Euro . Wie sieht es im Ostdeister am Kamm aus ? War gestern im Westen unterwegs und auf´m Kammweg vom Nordmannsturm bis Lauenauer Höhe  war alles total vereist . Lies sich sch....  fahren . Habe schon ne Menge über euch gelesen und würde mich gern mal auf ne Tour mit einklinken wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt . Gruss Plonke


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Dezember 2007)

@schappi: Steht der kleine Sprung bei dem querliegenden Baum im Dropland noch?

@all: Wer fährt Samstag??


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> hast du deine Brille gestern wiedergefunden?
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man ein Mundstück für eine Camelback Trinkblase einzeln bekommt. Habe meines gestern im Dropland verloren. Wers gesehen hat bitte melden
> 
> ...



hallo schappi,

nee, leider auch nicht gefunden  . hab mir aber gestern gleich eine neue bestellt. diesmal nicht in weiss/durchsichtig sondern in rot, zum besseren wiederfinden .  
werde jetzt im keller schrauben gehen. 
sehen uns morgen um 11 uhr am t-pfahl.

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2007)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi , nen Camelbak-Mundstück bekommst Du bei B.O.C. für ca  4.-  bis  5.- Euro . Wie sieht es im Ostdeister am Kamm aus ? War gestern im Westen unterwegs und auf´m Kammweg vom Nordmannsturm bis Lauenauer Höhe  war alles total vereist . Lies sich sch....  fahren . Habe schon ne Menge über euch gelesen und würde mich gern mal auf ne Tour mit einklinken wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt . Gruss Plonke



hallo plonke, 

jederzeit gerne  
einfach ins forum schauen, dort stellen wir unsere termine immer rein. 
( siehe so auch morgen ) . ansonsten treffen wir uns fast immer jeden sonntag um 11.00 uhr an der laube. 

die trails waren gestern alle gut fahrbar und die anstiege auf der wennigser seite fast eisfrei. auf der springer seite ist sehr viel eis gewesen.

v.g. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2007)

so, ... 

feder ist verbaut. war ja noch einfacher als gedacht 

somit können wir morgen loslegen 

bis um 11 uhr 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 80km, nicht schlecht. Wie siehts Samstag aus? Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf ne längere Tour... hab nämlich zu Weihnachten Magura-Trikot und -Hose bekommen    Vielleicht wieder Richtung Westdeister. Oder die kleine Berge Tour? (Lena??)
> 
> Noch einen schönen Rest-Weihnachts-Abend,
> 
> Johann



Hallo Johann,
die kleine Berge Tour ist Lena versprochen, die ist aber gen Norden, da müssen wir warten bis sie wieder da ist.

Morgen ist Grab und Farnweg angesagt. wenn du Lust hast?

Ansonsten Sonntag wenn das Wetter vernünftig ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Ansonsten Sonntag wenn das Wetter vernünftig ist.
> Gruß
> Schappi



hallo 

wenn´s wetter vernünftig ist ?

mutierst du grad zum schaumburger 

seit wann fahren wir nur bei gutem wetter ?


----------



## slaine (27. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schei$$ eisregen
> 
> haben die tour heute abgesagt.
> 
> ...



sorry konnt ich mir jetzt net verkneifen  
an dem tag hättet ihr auch getrost fahren können, auf dem Kamm hats geschneit


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2007)

slaine schrieb:


> sorry konnt ich mir jetzt net verkneifen
> an dem tag hättet ihr auch getrost fahren können, auf dem Kamm hats geschneit


nabend slaine,
mag sein, aber ich wäre garnicht bis zum wald gekommen. hier in springe 
war voll der eisregen, und die strassen spiegelglatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (27. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend slaine,
> mag sein, aber ich wäre garnicht bis zum wald gekommen. hier in springe
> war voll der eisregen, und die strassen spiegelglatt.



na gut, ist genehmigt.    anfang der woche waren die hauptwege im deister ja auch schon zT übelst vereist


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wenn´s wetter vernünftig ist ?
> 
> ...



äh, was wird denn das hier  Wir sind nur zu faul zum putzen danach  

Aber kleine Kinder spielen ja gern im Dreck, Mami macht sie dann wieder sauber hinter den Löffeln    

Grüße vom verschnieften Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Dezember 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Grüße vom verschnieften Downhillfaller



gute besserung


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute ! 
Am Wochenende is bei mir ganz schlecht , ich komm Samstag und Sonntag erst früh um 7 nach der Arbeit ins Bett .
Aber falls jemand am 1. Januar Bock auf ne Runde im Westdeister hat , 
könnte man ja drüber nachdenken . 
Ich weiß natürlich nich wie euer Versumpfungsgrad an Silvester is .
Also bei Bedarf hier melden .
Grüße !!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Johann,
> die kleine Berge Tour ist Lena versprochen, die ist aber gen Norden, da müssen wir warten bis sie wieder da ist.
> 
> Morgen ist Grab und Farnweg angesagt. wenn du Lust hast?
> ...





Aufgehoben ist ja nicht aufgeschoben  Wir fahren dann morgen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter! 

Johann

PS: ich hab einen neuen Hinterradreifen


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Dezember 2007)

komme grad aus dem deister wieder .
hab ne nette tour mit schappi gemacht.
das eis ist fast weg, und die trails sind alle befahrbar. 
es wird wieder richtig matschig , 
also mal wieder nix für unsere schaumburger .

gruß aus springe

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komme grad aus dem deister wieder .
> hab ne nette tour mit schappi gemacht.
> das eis ist fast weg, und die trails sind alle befahrbar.
> es wird wieder richtig matschig ,
> ...



    böser Bube    
bin heut auch gefahren  für Deister bin ich aber nicht fit genug. So war ich auf unserer Hausrunde und die auch nur in der Light-Version 

Gruß vom "nicht in Form"- Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (28. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> Am Wochenende is bei mir ganz schlecht , ich komm Samstag und Sonntag erst früh um 7 nach der Arbeit ins Bett .
> Aber falls jemand am 1. Januar Bock auf ne Runde im Westdeister hat ,
> könnte man ja drüber nachdenken .
> ...



Hallo Evel,

wann soll die Runde denn starten und wie lange soll sie dann dauern?
Mein Vater hat am 1.1. Geburtstag und da bin ich dann sowieso in Brsinghausen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Slaine, hast du deien Freundin noch gut vom Kamm wieder runterbekommen?

Hast Du sonntag um 11o Uhr Lust?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Dezember 2007)

Treffpunkt , Höhenmeter und Tourenlänge is mir völlig wurscht . Ihr könnt euch was ausdenken und ich komm dahin . Nur nich vor 11 .
Nur Wetter im Auge behalten . 
Grüße !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> Am Wochenende is bei mir ganz schlecht , ich komm Samstag und Sonntag erst früh um 7 nach der Arbeit ins Bett .
> Aber falls jemand am 1. Januar Bock auf ne Runde im Westdeister hat ,
> könnte man ja drüber nachdenken .
> ...



sorry , aber mit knapp ende 30 kann ich nach sylvester nicht biken gehen.
mein versumpfungsgrad wird leider sehr hoch sein


----------



## slaine (29. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine, hast du deien Freundin noch gut vom Kamm wieder runterbekommen?
> 
> Hast Du sonntag um 11o Uhr Lust?
> Gruß
> Schappi



yup noch alles gut gegangen! 
Lust hätte ich morgen, hab mir nur heut in Thale das Schaltwerk zerballert. Mal schaun ob ich was improvisieren kann, oder ob ich mit dem HT komme, bin noch unschlüssig


----------



## gnss (29. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

wie ist der Boden im Deister, sher matschig oder ok?


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2007)

Sören, treffen wir uns um 10:35 Uhr am Taternpfahl um dann gemeinsam zur Laube zu fahren?
bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören, treffen wir uns um 10:35 Uhr am Taternpfahl um dann gemeinsam zur Laube zu fahren?
> bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



10.35 uhr geht klar


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie ist der Boden im Deister, sher matschig oder ok?



Ich hoffe morgen früh gefroren,
Ansonsten weich aber nicht matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (30. Dezember 2007)

War heute beim nightride alles andere als gefroren mach dir da mal keine Hoffnung ;-)

Ausser direkt oben auf dem Kamm da ist alles pappfest!


----------



## Loni (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin Loide, 
ich mach mich auch mal gleich auf den Weg, viel los scheint ja heut nicht zu sein, aber vielleicht treff ich ja auf Gleichgesinnte 

Ansonsten sehen wir uns wohl im neuen Jahr


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2007)

Leidest du schon unter seniler Bettflucht, das du schon so früh auf bist?

Ich hatte dir doch die Kleine Berge Tour versprochen.
Was hälst du vom 2.1.08. hast du da noch Urlaub?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (30. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Leidest du schon unter seniler Bettflucht, das du schon so früh auf bist?
> 
> Ich hatte dir doch die Kleine Berge Tour versprochen.
> Was hälst du vom 2.1.08. hast du da noch Urlaub?
> ...



heut morgen die kleine Berge Tour anzukündigen wäre ja etwas frech gewesen, oder? ich war hier, um meine Küche zu streichen (was ich auch getan hab, danach tat mir alles weh!) und beschloss heut morgen, dass ich ohne einen Deisterbesuch nicht nach Bremen zurückkehren kann. 
ich freu mich auch schon ganz riesig auf die klBT , am 2.1. muss ich aber leider schon arbeiten. Vielleicht können wir kurzfristig sehen, ob es an nem Wochenende geht. 
war nicht auch irgendwie ein weiterer Deisterkreisel für Januar angesagt?
ich bin von 10.bis17.Jan wieder in Libyen (sonst irgendwo in Deutschland )

hab euch im Deister heut leider nicht gesehen, aber Samy getroffen 

zur Matschfrage: Ich fands schon recht matschig! 
Besonders eklig war der Weg vom Gehrdener Berg runter in Richtung Wennigsen. Das war nicht nur Matsch, denn auch olfaktorisch kein Genuss :kotz: 
sonst der übliche Schmodder 

bis denne,  rutscht gut ins neue Jahr!!  Lena


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2007)

Sören und ich haben beschlossen heute wegen Matsch und Rüsselseuche nicht zu fahren. Ich war stattdessen zum Spinning.
Immerhin besser als nichts.
Wir können mal den 6.1. für die Kleinen Berge Tour vorsehen.
Bin nur ab 3.1. bis 5.1. Abends in der Eifel.
Ich schick dir mal meien Hany Nr. per Pn
Wenn noch jemand am 6.1. Lust hatt hier melden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Dezember 2007)

Wir waren gestern auch auf dem Grabweg unterwegs. Ich glaub so langsam kann ich ihn. Zumindest da muss ich in Zukunft nicht mehr schieben ;-) Hinter Klein-Langenhagen ist der querliegende Baum weg 

Schappi, wegen der klBT am 6.1. melde ich mich nochmal, ich hoffe es klappt.

Bis bald,
Johann


----------



## matzinski (31. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören und ich haben beschlossen heute wegen Matsch und Rüsselseuche nicht zu fahren. Ich war stattdessen zum Spinning.
> Immerhin besser als nichts.
> Wir können mal den 6.1. für die Kleinen Berge Tour vorsehen.
> Bin nur ab 3.1. bis 5.1. Abends in der Eifel.
> ...


Hallo Schappi, k|Bt ist der Süllberg und Umgebung, oder ? Wenn ihr nicht allzu spät startet, bin ich dabei. Bis dahin guten Rutsch matze


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi, k|Bt ist der Süllberg und Umgebung, oder ? Wenn ihr nicht allzu spät startet, bin ich dabei. Bis dahin guten Rutsch matze



klBT ist Süllberg, Gehrdener Berg und Benther Berg alles auf Singletrails.
Recht Flach aber sehr nett zu fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat Lust am 1.1.08 so gegen 13:00 Uhr mit Evel Knievel und mir eine Ausnüchterungsrunde zu drehen:
Ganz easy!
Einen Giten Rutsch
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plonke (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo , ich würde gern mal mitkommen . 1.01.08 , 13:00 Uhr wäre okay . Treffpunkt ? . Gruss Plonke


----------



## matzinski (31. Dezember 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> klBT ist Süllberg, Gehrdener Berg und Benther Berg alles auf Singletrails.
> Recht Flach aber sehr nett zu fahren.
> Gruß
> Schappi


ja, das paßt. wo und wann ist treffpunkt?


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2007)

matzinski schrieb:


> ja, das paßt. wo und wann ist treffpunkt?



Wnns nicht regnet am 6.1. 11:00 Uhr Sportplatz Sorsum/Lemmie
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2007)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo , ich würde gern mal mitkommen . 1.01.08 , 13:00 Uhr wäre okay . Treffpunkt ? . Gruss Plonke



Hallo Plonke,
Zeit ist 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt ist noch nicht festgelegt.
Von wo kommst du denn genau?
Wir könnten den Fernsehturm Trail oder den Feggendorfer Trail fahren.
Da wäre ein guter Treffpunkt das Fussball Verbandsheim.
@Homer willst du nicht auch dazukommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Dezember 2007)

hai jungs, 
wegen neujahr schau ich mal morgen früh , wie es sich mit den kopfschmerzen verhält. denke aber eher wohl nicht , da  .

möchte aber nicht versäumen euch auf diesem wege ,  allen einen "GUTEN RUTSCH " zu wünschen.

hoffe wir haben nächstes jahr genauso viel spaß wie dieses, und bleiben alle gesund bei unseren erdungen  .
auf ein tolles 2008 und happy trails 

hoerman


----------



## Plonke (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo schappi , Verbandsheim  kann ich in ca. 20min. erreichen . Ich muß einmal quer durch die Stadt , komme aus der Nähe von kl. Basche . Wenns nicht regnet wie aus Eimern , bin um 13:00 Uhr am Verbandsheim .  Bis morgen und nen vorsichtigen Rutsch ins 2008  Gruß Plonke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai jungs,
> wegen neujahr schau ich mal morgen früh , wie es sich mit den kopfschmerzen verhält. denke aber eher wohl nicht , da  .
> 
> möchte aber nicht versäumen euch auf diesem wege ,  allen einen "GUTEN RUTSCH " zu wünschen.
> ...



dito, dito, dito     

Grüße
vom Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2007)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo schappi , Verbandsheim  kann ich in ca. 20min. erreichen . Ich muß einmal quer durch die Stadt , komme aus der Nähe von kl. Basche . Wenns nicht regnet wie aus Eimern , bin um 13:00 Uhr am Verbandsheim .  Bis morgen und nen vorsichtigen Rutsch ins 2008  Gruß Plonke



Hallo Plonke,
habe gerade mit Evel Knievel und Homer Siplon telefoniert. Evel will uns wieder einen neu entdeckten Trail zeigen.
Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Sporthotel Fuchsbachtal
Das Wetter sollte passen und der Boden gefroren sein:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PROVIDER=anwendung
Also Jungs feiert schön aber schraubt euch nicht die Rübe ab.
Bis bald im WaldSchappi


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> dito, dito, dito
> 
> Grüße
> vom Downhillfaller



Hallo Dirk,
wollt ihr beiden nicht auch zum Neujahrsbiken kommen?
Ansonsten einen guten Rutsch und Grüße an die Gnädigste.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Plonke (31. Dezember 2007)

Geht klar , 13:00 Uhr , bin dabei . Gruß Plonke


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
den Rutsch ins neue Jahr ohne bleibende Schäden überstanden?
Wir sehen uns dann um 13:00 Uhr 
bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## exto (1. Januar 2008)

So, erste Trainingseinheit für dieses Jahr ist durch  

Dann wünsch' ich euch allen mal ein gutes, ereignisreiches Jahr mit viel Waldboden unter den Reifen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2008)

Ich auch, ich auch,
komme gerade von einer Runde mit Homer (mit Hund)und Plonke zurück.
Evel hat wegen Haarwurzelkarthar abgesagt von hier aus noch einmal gute Besserung!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2008)

Ein frohes neue Jahr wünsch ich allen.
die erste tour dieses jahr war für meinen geschmack und den umständen entsprechend genau mein fall    
tourdaten 19 km, 1,5 - 2 hm


----------



## Plonke (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo , auch von mir nen frohes neues Jahr ! 
War ne angenehme Runde in angenehmer Begleitung . Vielen Dank ! Würd mich gern mal wieder anschließen um meine nichtvorhandene Fahrtechnik zu verbessern . Kann fürs nächste WE noch nicht 100% zusagen . Melde mich aber noch rechtzeitig . 
Gruß Plonke


----------



## Loni (1. Januar 2008)

FROHES NEUES JAHR!!!! 

die klBT nächstes Wochenende wär schon toll, bisher ist  Schneeeeee und Regen  für den Tag angesagt.. also mal gucken... 
vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal mein Winterpokalteam mal nach Hannover locken, um mitzukommen, das wär sicher auch spaßig 
wir können uns ja noch wg Wetter und anderer Umstände kurzschließen.

viele Grüße, Lena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Januar 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr und melde mich für die klBT an.  
Bis bald bei hoffentlich annehmbarem Wetter,

Johann


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Januar 2008)

Sorry , das ich heute absagen musste . Da hab ich wohl die Wirkung von Cola mit Rum oder eher Rum mit Cola völlig unterschätzt .
Ich werd mich den Rest des Jahres bessern .
Ihr hattet aber bestimmt Spaß heute , Wetter war ja ganz gut .
Von hier aus nochmal allen ein gesundes neues Jahr und möglichst wenig Knochenbrüche !
Grüße !!!


----------



## Wasserträger (2. Januar 2008)

Allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr und für alle Renninteressierten folgender Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312553

Das hört sich ja mal nicht schlecht an und von Hannover super zu erreichen. Ich werde wohl mitfahren ))).


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
die Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker  waren heute in den Bückebergen unterwegs. War ja nicht matschig heute, da haben wir uns mal getraut  

Waren geniale Verhältnisse heute, trotz Schnee und Eis waren die Trails super befahrbar.

Ich wünsche allen ein supertolles Bikejahr 2008.

Bis demnächst

Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> die Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker  waren heute in den Bückebergen unterwegs. War ja nicht matschig heute, da haben wir uns mal getraut
> 
> Waren geniale Verhältnisse heute, trotz Schnee und Eis waren die Trails super befahrbar.
> ...


Hallo Tom,
wie fährt sich denn dein neues Bike?
Habt ihr euch schon aneinander gewöhnt?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> FROHES NEUES JAHR!!!!
> 
> die klBT nächstes Wochenende wär schon toll, bisher ist  Schneeeeee und Regen  für den Tag angesagt.. also mal gucken...
> vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal mein Winterpokalteam mal nach Hannover locken, um mitzukommen, das wär sicher auch spaßig
> ...



An alle interessierten der klBT am 6.1. wenn das Wetter gut ist ist Treffen um 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Lemmie, zu ereichen mit der S1.
Da die Wettervorhersage z:Zt. alle Std wechselt http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PROVIDER=anwendung und ich ab Morgen weg bin und erst am samstag um 23:00 Uhr zu hause bin, halte ich Kontakt mit Loni.
Dir wir dann basierend auf der Vorhersage für Sonntag am samstag posten. ob die Tour (ca 3std.) stattfindet.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> An alle interessierten der klBT am 6.1. wenn das Wetter gut ist ist Treffen um 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Lemmie, zu ereichen mit der S1.
> Da die Wettervorhersage z:Zt. alle Std wechselt http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PROVIDER=anwendung und ich ab Morgen weg bin und erst am samstag um 23:00 Uhr zu hause bin, halte ich Kontakt mit Loni.
> Dir wir dann basierend auf der Vorhersage für Sonntag am samstag posten. ob die Tour (ca 3std.) stattfindet.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

hallo und guten morgen 

 wenn's wetter mitspielt, und meine rüsselpest 

 wär ich wohl auch dabei. würde dann mit dem stereo kommen

 oder wäre das was für's fritzz ? 

 schönen restdonnerstag noch 

 hoerman


----------



## Barbie SHG (3. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> wie fährt sich denn dein neues Bike?
> Habt ihr euch schon aneinander gewöhnt?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Moin Carsten,
bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit meinem "neuen" Gerät    . Ist ein echter Allrounder  und wesentlich kompfortabler als mein altes Bike (habe ich Vorgestern verkauft ).
Nur die Vorderradbremse macht noch Geräusche. Werde mal die Beläge wechseln.)
Aneinander gewöhnen  mussten wir uns ja nicht mehr so dolle, da es von der Geometrie genau wie das alte Bike war.
Und wie gehts Deinem Freerider?? HAst du ihn schon intensiv getestet??
Oder wird er noch geschont .
Da Downi und ich noch nicht richtig fit sind  wollen wir's momentan noch locker angehen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (3. Januar 2008)

Über Weihnachten und Sylvester auf Gefrorenem Boden intensiv getestet.
da die geometrie sehr unterschiedlich ist brauchtre es einige Std bis wir uns aneinader gwöhnz hatten. das Bike hat einen anderen Schwerpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Da Downi und ich  nicht  fit sind  wollen wir's momentan noch locker angehen.
> 
> Gruß Tom



ruhig angehen lasst ihr´s doch sowieso immer 

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ruhig angehen lasst ihr´s doch sowieso immer
> 
> v.g.
> 
> hoerman



Du Streber   mit 3 Cubes, kannst doch nur gleichzeitig mit einem fahren  

Ausserdem werd erst mal so alt und weise wie wir   

Ciao 
Downhillfaller


----------



## Janny (4. Januar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> mit 3 Cubes, kannst doch nur gleichzeitig mit einem fahren



Ich nehme das mal zum Anlass, auszusprechen, was eh auf der Hand liegt und wahrscheinlich jeder hier denkt, aber nicht wagt zu sagen: 
Ohne das Sting ist die Sammlung nicht komplett, bist Du kein ernsthafter Cubeanhänger, ist die Welt nicht in Ordnung. 
Wodrauf willst Du denn die Marathons fahren? Aufm Hardtail? Das geht doch gar nicht, wie jeder aufmerksame Zeitschriftenleser weiß.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Ich nehme das mal zum Anlass, auszusprechen, was eh auf der Hand liegt und wahrscheinlich jeder hier denkt, aber nicht wagt zu sagen:
> Ohne das Sting ist die Sammlung nicht komplett, bist Du kein ernsthafter Cubeanhänger, ist die Welt nicht in Ordnung.
> Wodrauf willst Du denn die Marathons fahren? Aufm Hardtail? Das geht doch gar nicht, wie jeder aufmerksame Zeitschriftenleser weiß.


 

 hallo janny 

 wenn ich das mache, werd ich enterbt, es sei denn es gibt nen edlen spender *grins* 

 aber falls du das sein möchtest, kann ich dir gerne meine kontonummer geben *lach* 

 nein, spaß bei seite. ich denke jetzt reicht's für's erste ;-) 

 v.g. nach stade 

 sören


----------



## sonic150585 (4. Januar 2008)

hi fährt wer von euch morgen innen deister?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich war heute für zwei Stunden im Wald.
Der Matsch ist schön gefroren, darüber ist nur sehr wenig Schnee oder Eis.
Ich war zwar nur "langsam" und auf wenigen Trails unterwegs, aber die Waldwege haben Grip genug.
Stellenweise ware dann jedoch wieder zugefrorene Pfützen, da flutschte es dann.
So ähnlich muss sich *fahren auf Kalisalz* anfühlen
Schade dass schön wieder +Grade angesagt sind .

Bis Sonntag zur klBT [außer es regnet]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (4. Januar 2008)

werd morgen die umliegenden Wälder erkunden -muss Ausweichgebiete erkunden, falls die Fußgänger in der Eilenriede mich mal irgendwann satt haben. 
Wenn's mich noch überkommt (und der Eisregen nicht so schlimm ist) fahr ich auch noch in den *Deister*.

Sonntag dann hoffentlich 3-Königs- und mindestens 3-Berge-Tour


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> werd morgen die umliegenden Wälder erkunden -muss Ausweichgebiete erkunden, falls die Fußgänger in der Eilenriede mich mal irgendwann satt haben.
> Wenn's mich noch überkommt (und der Eisregen nicht so schlimm ist) fahr ich auch noch in den *Deister*.
> 
> Sonntag dann hoffentlich 3-Königs- und mindestens 3-Berge-Tour



Hi Loni
Hast du Urlaub ?
Oder warum schaffts du es jedem Tag zu fahren und die Performaniacs weit vor die Deisterfreunde zu bringen ??

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Loni (4. Januar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi Loni
> Hast du Urlaub ?
> Oder warum schaffts du es jedem Tag zu fahren und die Performaniacs weit vor die Deisterfreunde zu bringen ??
> 
> ...



bin halt ne waschechte PerforManiac  da kann man nicht täglich am bike (welches im Flur hängt und mich ständig angrinst) vorbeilaufen. 

(der Ruhm der PerforManiacs gehört aber ja nicht allein mir  da sind ja noch  ,  ,  und  die für uns kämpfen)

wir müssten mal eine gemeinsame Deisterfreunde-Performaniac Runde drehen (simultanpunktesammeln) 

viele Grüße und gute Nacht (ich muss ja morgen wieder sammeln)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> (der Ruhm der PerforManiacs gehört aber ja nicht allein mir  da sind ja noch  ,  ,  und  die für uns kämpfen)




und wer bitte schön bin ich?
Bin ich  oder oder oder  ???

Bin zumindest schon mal froh, dass ich nicht
 oder oder  bin....  

  

Schönen Gruß an die Deisterfreunde und an die südlichste Abordnung der PerforManiacs


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

na du bist  (winkst doch vom siegerpodest  )

kommma innen Deister!!! 

Südlichste Abordnung fährt gleich los


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> An alle interessierten der klBT am 6.1. wenn das Wetter gut ist ist Treffen um 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Lemmie, zu ereichen mit der S1.
> Da die Wettervorhersage z:Zt. alle Std wechselt http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PROVIDER=anwendung und ich ab Morgen weg bin und erst am samstag um 23:00 Uhr zu hause bin, halte ich Kontakt mit Loni.
> Dir wir dann basierend auf der Vorhersage für Sonntag am samstag posten. ob die Tour (ca 3std.) stattfindet.
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich hab heut was an meiner juicy geschrottet und keine ersatzteile  also kann ich morgen wohl weder kleine noch große Berge befahren  

bzgl. Zitat oben: wenn ich von Schappi was höre, leite ich das weiter ins Forum.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Lena!

Es hat doch bestimmt noch jemand, der morgen mitkommt, eine Scheibenbremse zu Hause rumliegen!?
Falls du ein Felgenbremsen-LR organisieren kannst, kann ich dir auch V-Brakes mitbringen.
Wär doch Schade um die schöne Tour 

Vielleicht klappts ja doch,

Johann


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute 
bin etwas früher aus der Eifel zurück.
Wettervorhersage für Morgen ist trocken,
also ist die klBT morgen angesagt.
Treffpunkt Sonntag 6.1. 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Lemmie.
Lena,
du kannst mitfahren ich kann die ein Bike leihen(ein Corratec Fully)
Bis Morgen dann
Schappi


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

Johann:

 meine bremsbeläge und der Spreizer sind schrott. mehr hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden.

was sind felgenbremsen-LR


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Lena,
> du kannst mitfahren ich kann die ein Bike leihen(ein Corratec Fully)
> Bis Morgen dann
> Schappi





große Froide!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bis morgen denn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Johann:
> 
> meine bremsbeläge und der Spreizer sind schrott. mehr hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden.
> 
> was sind felgenbremsen-LR



Hi Loni,

er meint Felgenbremsen-Laufrad.
Muss deine Gabel aber auch für bereit sein.
Das Fully von Schappis Sohn sollte dir von der Größe passen.

Gruß, 
Downhillfaller


P.S die Jungs haben doch alle mind. 2 Ersatzbikes, hallo Hoerman  , das sollte sich doch was finden.


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2008)

Homer, Hoermann
kommst du wie versprochen auch?
Lena kommt jetzt und fährt das Bike von Nico
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Januar 2008)

Na super, dann kanns ja losgehen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

bin morgen dabei . komme wohl direkt mit dem bike durch den deister nach lemmie  . wie komm ich da eigentlich hin ?

@ lena. hab noch original-bremsbeläge für ne avid juicy . soll ich die mitbringen ?

gruß hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Gruß,
> Downhillfaller
> 
> 
> P.S die Jungs haben doch alle mind. 2 Ersatzbikes, hallo Hoerman  , das sollte sich doch was finden.



der vorteil besteht darin, auch dann noch mobil zu sein, wenn mal eine federgabel defekt ist o.ä. 
( nicht wahr herr hügelrunterfaller  ) . 

außerdem hat man so immer ersatzteile parat  .


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bin morgen dabei . komme wohl direkt mit dem bike durch den deister nach lemmie  . wie komm ich da eigentlich hin ?
> 
> @ lena. hab noch original-bremsbeläge für ne avid juicy . soll ich die mitbringen ?
> 
> gruß hoerman



meinste, dass ich dann doch mit dem bike kommen soll?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> meinste, dass ich dann doch mit dem bike kommen soll?



schwierige frage . 

weiß nicht ob ich das morgen pünktlich schaffe ,
falls nicht, stehst du ohne beläge da .
zudem bin ich gesundheitlich noch ein wenig angeschlagen, und werde wohl morgen früh abschliessend erst beurteilen können, ob ich bei der tour dabei bin. ( ich geh aber stark davon aus, das ich morgen fahre ) .
auf der anderen  seite kannste sonst mal nen fully fahren . 

was hälst du davon, wenn ich dir morgen früh ne sms schicke, dann weißt du bescheid was ist .


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

hast du nur beläge oder auch den Spreizer?
weil ohne ist dann auch pech...

sms ist imma gut!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> hast du nur beläge oder auch den Spreizer?
> weil ohne ist dann auch pech...
> 
> sms ist imma gut!



natürlich beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

oder ich komm morgen mit der sbahn nach springe und wir fahren zusammen nach Lemmie


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> oder ich komm morgen mit der sbahn nach springe und wir fahren zusammen nach Lemmie



kannst du auch machen, denke über tarternpfahl bis lemmie brauchen wir wohl knapp ne stunde . allerdings weiß ich den genauen weg nach lemmie vom parkplatz in bredenbeck, oder wo auch immer wir auf der anderen deisterseite rauskommen , noch nicht wirklich.  
wär aber auch ne idee


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

dann müsst ich aber jetzt wissen, ob es klappt, denn dann müsst ich wohl die bahn um 855 nehmen, um um 925 in Springe zu sein... 

wat meinst?

(ich hab ne karte für die Deisterumgebung, da ist der weg drauf  )


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> dann müsst ich aber jetzt wissen, ob es klappt, denn dann müsst ich wohl die bahn um 855 nehmen, um um 925 in Springe zu sein...
> 
> wat meinst?
> 
> (ich hab ne karte für die Deisterumgebung, da ist der weg drauf  )



so machen wir´s . 
bin dann um 9.25 h pünktlich zum boxenstopp am springer bahnhof . 
samy schrieb mir auch grad, den holen wir dann im deister auch noch ab. 
samy kennst du den tarternpfahl ? sei um 10.15 h dort.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Januar 2008)

Alles klar. 10:15 Taternpfahl. (Meine PN ist jetzt nicht mehr zu beachten).


----------



## Loni (5. Januar 2008)

prima!

@Schappi:

ich schreib dir morgen ne sms, ob es geklappt hat mit dem boxenstop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> prima!
> 
> @Schappi:
> 
> ich schreib dir morgen ne sms, ob es geklappt hat mit dem boxenstop



hallo  zweifelst du etwa an meinen schrauberqualitäten 

natürlich klappt das


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2008)

Also,
wenn ihr über den Taternpfahl lommt, dann braucht ihr nicht bis Sorsum zu fahren. Die Tour startet ja mit dem Süllberg, dann treffen wir uns um 11:15 Uhr am Parkplatz Sportplatz Bredenbeck.
Roudy will ja auch mitkommen.
Dann kommen Homer und ich zum Sportplatz Bredenbeck. der Parkplatz wo auch der Deisterkreisel gestartet ist.
Samy wie reist denn Du an?
Mit auto oder S Bahn.
Lass mich wissen ob du nach Bredenbeck kommst oder zum Bahnhof in Lemmie.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deister Koffer (5. Januar 2008)

Hi    
Wo würde ihr in den Deister rein fahren vielleicht komme ich dann mit 
Gruß
Deister Koffer 
Ps. Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also,
> wenn ihr über den Taternpfahl lommt, dann braucht ihr nicht bis Sorsum zu fahren. Die Tour startet ja mit dem Süllberg, dann treffen wir uns um 11:15 Uhr am Parkplatz Sportplatz Bredenbeck.
> Roudy will ja auch mitkommen.
> Dann kommen Homer und ich zum Sportplatz Bredenbeck. der Parkplatz wo auch der Deisterkreisel gestartet ist.
> ...


jetzt wird´s aber kompliziert. 
lena kommt um 9.25 h in springe an. boxenstopp dauert max. 10 min. dann zum t-pfahl ( ca. 25 min ) , runter zum parkplatz in bredenbeck 10 min . 
was sollen wir dann da schon ? können wir den termin nicht auf 10.30 uhr am parkplatz vorziehen ?


----------



## Deister Koffer (5. Januar 2008)

Gut Bredenbeck
Koffer


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2008)

so hoffe jetzt haben wir es .
hab grad mit schappi telefoniert. der termin wird auf 10.30 h vorgezogen.

Treffpunkt für alle morgen um 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz
Bredenbeck !!

gute nacht 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2008)

Habe gerade mit Hoerman konferiert,
bevor das hier noch komplizierter wird;
Da Loni und Hoerman aus Springe kommen und sich um 10:15 Uhr mit samy am Taternpfahl treffen ist der Allgemeine Treffpunkt um 10:30 Uhr am Parkplatz in Bredenbeck.
Deisterkoffer, und alle interessierten:
Wir treffen uns um 10:30 Uhr am Prkplatz Bredenbeck und die Tour geht Über 
1. Runde Süllberg
2. Runde Gehrdener gerg
3. Runde über benther Berg
Pro Berg sind ca 60 min zu kalkulieren. In den bergen sind des weitestgehenst Singletrails relativ flach, dazwischen Verbindungen uüber feldwege. Die Tour geht mal nicht durch den deister sondern durch die kleinen Berge!
Gruß
Schappi
Um bringt jetzt nichts mehr mit dem Terminplan durcheinander!
Ihr seid ja schlimmer als eine Horde Flöhe


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2008)

So ich habe die Nummer 3000!!
Ätsch!!!!
dafür gibts für alle die Morgen mitfahren am benther Berg ein isotonisches Weizengetränk
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> So ich habe die Nummer 3000!!
> Ätsch!!!!
> dafür gibts für alle die Morgen mitfahren am benther Berg ein isotonisches Weizengetränk
> Schappi



Was macht ihr denn für Sachen hier  Da macht man mal für 1 Std. den PC aus und dann wird hier 18x gepostet.  

Viel Spaß in den kl. Bergen, event. ( bei Sonnenschein und min. 15 Grad +  ) sind Barbie und ich auch morgen im W-Deister.

Gute Besserung an Master CUBE-Hoerman    

Viele Grüße
Hügelrunterfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Master CUBE-Hoerman
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Hügelrunterfaller



na das wär doch mal der richtige nickname für mich 
und schappi bekommt dann Master CANYON-schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (6. Januar 2008)

uiuiui, hier ist ja was los!

guten Morgen

alles wird gut!!


----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> So ich habe die Nummer 3000!!
> Ätsch!!!!
> dafür gibts für alle die Morgen mitfahren am benther Berg ein isotonisches Weizengetränk
> Schappi


Moin, ich bleib zu Haus'. Is' mir zu feucht. Viel Spaß matze


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen.
der Blick aus dem Fenster und auf den Wetterrader sagt mir, daß ich heut morgen ne runde laufe und dann schnell dusche und mich wieder ins bett verkrümele  
alternativ wäre ne runde spinning auch nicht schlecht. wir sollten uns dann gegen 10.40 im elan einfinden


----------



## Fh4n (6. Januar 2008)

Sind die Trails wieder enteist?
Ich war vor zwei Wochen dort, da waren die Trails ab Holzhütte Farnweg aufwärts, mit einer sehr rutschigen Eisschicht bedeckt, Schnee auch ein wenig.


----------



## Brook (6. Januar 2008)

Absolutes MISTWETTER mein lieber Herr Phillippe ... war mit dem Roller, der Gelieben und Herrn Paschale unterwegs - sahen alle aus wie "Waldwohnlinge".

Aber ALTER, den Lady´s musst du dir angucken (hab ein paar Bilder) ... MIST nur, dass ich mich mit dem Bike schwenken immer noch so schwer tue.

Genial geil sag ich mal einfach!


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Guten morgen.
> der Blick aus dem Fenster und auf den Wetterrader sagt mir, daß ich heut morgen ne runde laufe und dann schnell dusche und mich wieder ins bett verkrümele
> alternativ wäre ne runde spinning auch nicht schlecht. wir sollten uns dann gegen 10.40 im elan einfinden



Hallo Ihr Warmduscher,
wir (Hoerman, Roudy, Samy, Firefighter, Loni und ich) sind gefahren.
Sind ja schließlich keine Schaumburger...biker
Wir haben ausgesehen wie die Wildschweine.
Der Aufwand biken zu putzen und waschen ist etwa 1:1 bei dem Wetter.
Lohnt sich nicht wirklich.
Samy bis du noch gut zu deinen Kumpels gekommen und konntest dich aufwärmen?

Gruß Schappi


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2008)

Deshalb hab ich mir heute die Rolle gegönnt  

Auch so kann ein herrlicher Sonntag aussehen: Den lieben langen Tag im Bett rumlümmeln, Baklava in sich reinstopfen, zwischendurch mal ne Stunde auf die Rolle und zusehen, wie sich Ole Einar Björndalen die Konkurrenz mal eben reinschnupft...

Ich glaube auch sowas bringt ne Menge für den Saisonaufbau


----------



## Loni (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


dooooooooooooch!!! macht doch Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaß    

vielen Dank an Hörman für den bremsenservice und Schappi für das Rundumsorglospaket 

bald wieder fahren. gern auch mit weniger Matsch, aber bisl einsauen ist ja auch schön


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2008)

Hab ja nicht gesagt, daß es keinen Spass gemacht hat,
nur die Kosten-Nutzenrechnung eines Kopfgesteuerten geht dabei nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Januar 2008)

Wir haben die 3h noch vollgemacht 

Ich glaube, Bikepflege wird sich auf *Antrieb reinigen* beschränken.
Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass sich eine Grundreinigung nicht lohnt.

Als ich heute morgen aufgewacht bin dachte ich noch:"Puh Glück gehabt - liegen bleiben wg. Schlechtwetter"
Als sich dann der Firefighter und Hoermann meldeten wußte ich:"Pustekuchen die meinen es ernst!"
Also raus aus dem Bett Espressomaschine an und schon klingelte Firefighter.
Schnell noch´n Espresso als Frühstück und ab zum Schlammcatchen mit den anderen Chaoten. 
-* Mitgehangen - mitgefangen *-
Aber wer denkt sich sowas aus ? 3°C und Regen und wir machen ´ne Fahrradtour. [kleineNasseBergeTour]

Nach der ersten Stunde war alles gleichmäßig nass aber auch warm und der Spaß fingt an.
Danke nochmal an die tapferen Begleiter für die Idee, die Begleitung  und die gute Laune.
Bekloppte Ideen sind doch immer die besseren (siehe 24h-Duisburg).

Bis zur nächsten *-Idee


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich mir heute die Rolle gegönnt
> 
> Baklava in sich reinstopfen, .... Konkurrenz mal eben reinschnupft...
> 
> Ich glaube auch sowas bringt ne Menge für den Saisonaufbau



Exto.
was ist Baklava???
Knallt das ordentlich in der Birne???
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

@ schappi, loni. roudy und co 

was seit ihr noch alles gefahren ? 
ich war froh wieder zu hause zu sein.
ich glaub beim nächsten matschgepflüge mach ich echt mal die schutzbleche drauf.


----------



## Loni (6. Januar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aber wer denkt sich sowas aus ? 3°C und Regen und wir machen ´ne Fahrradtour. [kleineNasseBergeTour]
> 
> Bekloppte Ideen sind doch immer die besseren (siehe 24h-Duisburg).
> 
> Bis zur nächsten *-Idee



sowas denkt man sich nicht aus, sowas hat man im Blut  

@all, die es heute im Blut hatten:  freu mich schon auf unsere nächste Tour (hoffentlich mit mehr PerforManiacbeteiligung  )


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch sowas bringt ne Menge für den Saisonaufbau



da mach ich mir bei dir gar keine sorgen. mit deiner ganzen rennerei mußt du doch langsam fit wie ein turnschuh sein. 
da mach ich mir um meine fitness viel mehr sorgen .
werd wohl trotz kaputtem rückenauch mal wieder laufen gehen  , 
sonst werde ich noch das streichergebnis für duisburg .


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto.
> was ist Baklava???
> Knallt das ordentlich in der Birne???
> Gruß
> Schappi



das knallt nicht in der birne, das knallt gewaltig auf die wampe. 
baklava ist ein türkisches süßgebäck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto.
> was ist Baklava???



blätterteiggebäck, meist mit nüssen und in ordentlich sirup getunkt (kommt aus dem türkisch/arabischen raum), knallt traditionellerweise nicht inne birne


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi, loni. roudy und co
> 
> was seit ihr noch alles gefahren ?
> ich war froh wieder zu hause zu sein.
> ich glaub beim nächsten matschgepflüge mach ich echt mal die schutzbleche drauf.



Hallo Sören,
wir sind noch zum Gehrdener Berg und da eine Runde gefahren, Verhältnisse waren von Ok bis von Forstmaschinen zerfahren nur schiebbar alles dabei.
Wobei bei guten Verhältnissen der Gehrdener wenn man die Trails kennt immer füreine schnelle Runde gut ist.

Was macht der Rüssel?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

welchen rüssel meinst du  

der eine hängt, der andere ist nur nur mit nasenspray frei zu bekommen.
ich war nach der ersten runde schon völlig fertig, denke eher, da kommt ne heftige erkältung jetzt auch noch dazu. 
hab kaum luft bekommen. 
der heimweg war echt ne quählerei.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2008)

Soso, alle wieder da. War mal wieder ne schöne Tour heute, die wir bei gutem Wetter wiederholen müssen.
Ich bin mit Roudy und Firefighter noch nach Wennigsen gefahren und den Rest des Tages noch den Grabweg. (schappi: Ja, da bin ich dann doch noch warm geworden.)
Bilanz des Grabes: ein kaputtes Bein (zum Glück hab ich Klickies, dann kann ich noch mit der anderen Seite fahren .
Und bei den anderen: Speiche ausgerissen, noch ein Bein kaputt und einer guten Magura Gustav M sind die Beläge beim Fahren einfach so rausgerutscht. Aber ansonsten wars lustig 

Bis bald, 
Johann


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> welchen rüssel meinst du
> 
> der eine hängt, der andere ist nur nur mit nasenspray frei zu bekommen.
> ich war nach der ersten runde schon völlig fertig, denke eher, da kommt ne heftige erkältung jetzt auch noch dazu.
> ...



Hallo Allwetterfraktion,
als waschechter Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker  habe ich mich heute Vormittag ins Schwimmbad verzogen und mal was für den ganzen Körper getan.

Wäre ja gerne dabei gewesen, aber bei dem Wetter....:kotz: 
Am Ende gehts mir so wie Master CUBE-Hoerman    
und meine Rüsselpest kommt zurück. 

Also dann,
bis bald im Wald (wenn's Wetter passt )
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (6. Januar 2008)

Samy, was ist denn mit deinem Bein kaputt?

wünsche dir, tapferem Allwetterbiker, und dem erkälteten Schönwetterbiker gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Allwetterfraktion,
> als waschechter Schaumburgerschönwetterbiker  habe ich mich heute Vormittag ins Schwimmbad verzogen und mal was für den ganzen Körper getan.
> 
> Wäre ja gerne dabei gewesen, aber bei dem Wetter....:kotz:
> ...



Tom,
für den ganzen Körper haben wir auch was getan.
wir waren am ganzen Körper gleichmäßig matschig.

Andere Leute fahren dafür auf Kur und lassen sich Fangopackungen machen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das knallt nicht in der birne, das knallt gewaltig auf die wampe.
> baklava ist ein türkisches süßgebäck



Sören.
so wie Exto auf seinem neusten Bild schaut 






[/URL][/IMG]
Liegt der Verdacht mit Etwas das in der Birne knallt doch nahe oder?
Exto ist das vor oder nach dem Einschieben von Baklava?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Tom,
> für den ganzen Körper haben wir auch was getan.
> wir waren am ganzen Körper gleichmäßig matschig.
> 
> ...



@hoerman: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ??? dann hilft nur noch : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und das in den Po 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@SamyRSJ4: du bist noch zu jung für 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also aufpassen und gute Besserung und bald wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@exto: wenn du so weiter machst dann bist du in Duisburg : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder nach zu viel Baklava :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich war auch nicht faul, habe 3 Std. Holz gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße und viel Spaß morgen bei der Arbeit,
ich mach noch Urlaub und kann morgen lange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schönwetterbiker 




Downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> So ich habe die Nummer 3000!!
> Ätsch!!!!
> dafür gibts für alle die Morgen mitfahren am benther Berg ein isotonisches Weizengetränk
> Schappi



und ... 

haste einen ausgegeben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> S
> Exto ist das vor oder nach dem Einschieben von Baklava?



Hehehe, das war in Frankreich, nach dem Blick in Frasukas Süßigkeiten-Tüte...


----------



## frasuka (6. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören.
> so wie Exto auf seinem neusten Bild schaut
> 
> 
> ...



....also ich kenne Axel nicht anders, so lief der in Briancon immer rum.
Nun ja, mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt.
Cool auch der neue Wuschellook.
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## frasuka (6. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hehehe, das war in Frankreich, nach dem Blick in Frasukas Süßigkeiten-Tüte...



In der Tüte waren nur Frittis, ok auch nen paar Schoko Riegel.
Viel Rolle und etwas Fritti, mein Geheimtip.
Dann klappts auch 2008 mit der Deisterrunde.
Ich wäre gerne wieder dabei??!!!!
Bitte um Info, aber bitte erst wieder wenn die Grados über 10 Grad liegen, so ab März...
Bis dahin ist nur Grundlagentraining angesagt.
Hey Exto...
Christoph Martin fährt auch wieder, den bringe ich mit.
Vor allem trainiert er ordentlich, hat bereits 10 KG abgespeckt.....

Das wird eine gute Bike Saison
Gutes Nächtle


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2008)

Seeehr coool !! Christoph is ne Bereicherung für jede Tour!

Übrigens: "...auch nen Paar Schokoriegel..." Ich kenn' n Buch in dem steht: "...du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis reden..." 

Das waren *Tonnen* von Riegeln aller Art!

Mein Trrainingsplaner sagt übrigens am 18. Mai ein dickes Ding voraus. Wie wär's da mit der traditionellen E1 Tour. Wir könnten das Ding mal umdrehen und von Lemgo nach Bad Nenndorf fahren...


----------



## frasuka (7. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Seeehr coool !! Christoph is ne Bereicherung für jede Tour!
> 
> Übrigens: "...auch nen Paar Schokoriegel..." Ich kenn' n Buch in dem steht: "...du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis reden..."
> 
> ...



"paar" ist halt relativ. 
So konnte ich spontan auf meine Tüte ausweichen und musste nicht verhungern, nachdem Du unsere Pasta hast fallen lassen 

E1 bin ich sofort dabei, würde mich sehr freuen, bin allerdings nicht überzeugt, ob die Route umgedreht besser zu fahren ist.
Ich denke da an die geilen Downhills, die müssten wir jetzt zwangsläufig uphillen 
Termin ? gib mal nen paar rüber (schau mal unter in Deinem Mail Postfach)
Schöne Grüße


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> ... bin allerdings nicht überzeugt, ob die Route umgedreht besser zu fahren ist.
> Ich denke da an die geilen Downhills, die müssten wir jetzt zwangsläufig uphillen
> Termin ? gib mal nen paar rüber (schau mal unter in Deinem Mail Postfach)
> Schöne Grüße



das stimmt latürnich. 

Ich hab übrigens im Moment Urlaub. Wenn du mir Mails zur Arbeit schickst, wird es ne Woche dauern, bis ich die lese.


----------



## frasuka (7. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> das stimmt latürnich.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens im Moment Urlaub. Wenn du mir Mails zur Arbeit schickst, wird es ne Woche dauern, bis ich die lese.



schau mal unter Deiner web.de Adresse oder hier:

WE 01./02.03.

WE 08./09.03

WE 05./06.04

WE 12./13.04



April wäre evtl. etwas besser, da sicherlich das Wetter eher mitspielt.

100 Km bei nasser Strecke kommt einem Selbstmord gleich, wenn es uns die Strecke nicht besorgt, dann

sicherlich Christop grins.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Mein Trrainingsplaner sagt übrigens am 18. Mai ein dickes Ding voraus. Wie wär's da mit der traditionellen E1 Tour. Wir könnten das Ding mal umdrehen und von Lemgo nach Bad Nenndorf fahren...


 

 kann man sich da einklinken ? hätte da auch interesse dran 

 p.s.  schick mir mal den trainingsplan, muß auch dringend was tun 

 gruß hoerman


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Januar 2008)

Lena und Downhillfaller: ich kann mein Knie irgendwie nicht mehr richtig beugen und mein Oberschenkel schmerzt auch ganz gut. Aber das wird schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (7. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kann man sich da einklinken ? hätte da auch interesse dran
> 
> p.s.  schick mir mal den trainingsplan, muß auch dringend was tun
> 
> gruß hoerman



Ein Frohes Neues wünsche ich Dir.
Sicher bist Du dabei, mögliche Termine stehen weiter oben!!!!
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob wir die ca. 100 Km bei nasser Strecke bewältigen.
Das ist schon ein ordentlicher Hammer, ca. 3000 hm!!!

Meld Dich.
Frank


----------



## Loni (7. Januar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Lena und Downhillfaller: ich kann mein Knie irgendwie nicht mehr richtig beugen und mein Oberschenkel schmerzt auch ganz gut. Aber das wird schon wieder.



oh nein!
gute Besserung!!
bist raufgefallen?
haste's schön gekühlt?


----------



## schappi (7. Januar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Lena und Downhillfaller: ich kann mein Knie irgendwie nicht mehr richtig beugen und mein Oberschenkel schmerzt auch ganz gut. Aber das wird schon wieder.



Hallo Samy,

gute Besserung, ich kann dir da einen guten Chirurgen in Barsinghausen mit sehr viel Erfahrung mit Bikern empfehlen. Mein Knie , die OP meines Daumens und Evel Knievels Arm (auch im Dropland passiert) hat er gut wieder hinbekommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Januar 2008)

Danke, ich glaube soo schlimm ist es nicht. Nee, ich hab jetzt ein Wärmepflaster (ohoo!) um den Oberschenkel. In 2 Wochen will ich zum Skifahren, bis dahin IST es wieder heile.

Johann


----------



## frasuka (7. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Seeehr coool !! Christoph is ne Bereicherung für jede Tour!
> 
> Übrigens: "...auch nen Paar Schokoriegel..." Ich kenn' n Buch in dem steht: "...du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis reden..."
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> April wäre evtl. etwas besser, da sicherlich das Wetter eher mitspielt.
> 
> 100 Km bei nasser Strecke kommt einem Selbstmord gleich, wenn es uns die Strecke nicht besorgt, dann
> 
> sicherlich Christop grins.



Ich denke, dass eher der Mai besser wäre. Anfang April schon solche Dinger rauszuhauen, kann auch nach hinten losgehen. Die Saison ist ja lang. 
Wie wär's denn mit dem Wochenende 17./18. Mai. Das wäre für mich absolut ideal!
Der April wär doch ein schöner Monat für eine 2. Auflage des Deisterkreisels. So als Auftakt für die etwas ernshafteren Taten.
Außerdem findet am 13. April der Warm Up Marathon in Merxhausen statt. Das ist der erste Lauf zur Challenge. Schön, dass du da Zeit hast    

Wie sieht's denn mit euch anderen aus? Die Startveranstaltung schon eingeplant? War letztes Jahr jedenfalls der Hammer. Der erste Sonnenbrand des Jahres  

@sören: Nen Trainingsplaner musst du dir schon selbst machen. Wenn du erst mal deine Grunddaten ermittelt und deinen Terminkalender geordnet hast, helfen die Anleitungen ganz gut, die du z.B. in der Bike oder anderen MAgazinen findest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Januar 2008)

Hier übrigens mal Franks typische Körperhaltung während längerer Touren:


----------



## frasuka (7. Januar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> schau mal unter Deiner web.de Adresse oder hier:
> 
> WE 01./02.03.
> 
> ...



Wer hätte Lust an einem dieser Termine die Deister Runde zu starten.
Ich bin früh dran, aber geht nicht anders, da meine Familie sonst dazwischen funkt.
Ich würde mich freuen....
Also meldet Euch


----------



## Loni (7. Januar 2008)

ich würd auf jeden Fall mitfahren, (alle termine, sucht Euch einen aus... oder mehrere..)
es sei denn ich muss wg der Arbeit ins Ausland... aber normalerweise werden meine Reisedatenwünsche berücksichtigt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Januar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust an einem dieser Termine die Deister Runde zu starten.
> Ich bin früh dran, aber geht nicht anders, da meine Familie sonst dazwischen funkt.
> Ich würde mich freuen....
> Also meldet Euch




Deisterkreisel [Dysterchrysle] -> meld
E1 -> meld

Vorrausgesetzt der Termin paßt zur Familie

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2008)

deisterkreisel geht klar. nur der termin , der sich mit merxhausen überschneidet geht nicht. ansonsten würde ich das schon hingebogen bekommen. 

l.g. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2008)

p.s. 

in bad pyrmont findet dieses jahr  k e i n  marathon statt.  
stand im raceforum unter challenge4mtb .

wollen wir jetzt eigentlich als team deisterfreunde an der challenge teilnehmen ?


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust an einem dieser Termine die Deister Runde zu starten.
> Ich bin früh dran, aber geht nicht anders, da meine Familie sonst dazwischen funkt.
> Ich würde mich freuen....
> Also meldet Euch



Hallo Frasuka,
lass uns mal den 12.-13. April ins Auge fassen für den Deisterkreisel. Vieleicht haben wir wieder so einen schönen April wie 2007
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Frasuka,
> lass uns mal den 12.-13. April ins Auge fassen für den Deisterkreisel. Vieleicht haben wir wieder so einen schönen April wie 2007
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 hallo schappi 

 13/april geht leider nicht, da wir mit mehreren dieses jahr an der 

 challenge4mtb teilnehmen wollen, und am 13. der 1. lauf ist 

 l.g.

 hoerman


----------



## exto (8. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wollen wir jetzt eigentlich als team deisterfreunde an der challenge teilnehmen ?



Klar !  

Geht ganz einfach: Bei der Anmeldung zum ersten Rennen in Merxhausen meldet man sich einfach als Challenge-Teilnehmer an. Dabei wird der Teamname in der Anmeldung eingetragen (ich würde analog des WP-Teams mal "Deisterfreunde" vorschlagen). Bei der Einschreibung in Merxhausen gibt's dann die Startnummer, die für die ganze Serie gilt.


----------



## frasuka (8. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi
> 
> 13/april geht leider nicht, da wir mit mehreren dieses jahr an der
> 
> ...



Hallo Sören, hallo Schappi, an alle Kreiselfans,
dann haben wir noch folgende Termine zur Auswahl:

WE 01./02.03.
WE 08./09.03
WE 05./06.04

Ich würde den 05./06. favorisieren, da vermutlich das Wetter eher mitspielt, würde allerdings auch im März dabeisein.
Bitte bitte, meldet Euch eifrig.
Ich würde was drum geben, wenn ich nochmal den Deister in einer so lustigen
Truppe befahren dürfte. 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2008)

hallo Frasuka,
ich wäre am 5./6. April dabei.
Einzige Bedingung ist einigermaßen trockener Boden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frasuka (8. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Frasuka,
> ich wär am 5./6. April dabei.
> Einzige Bedingung ist einigermaßen trockener Boden
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wäre ist am 5./6. April noch mit dabei?
Bitte melden.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Loni (8. Januar 2008)

*dabeisei*


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Januar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Wäre ist am 5./6. April noch mit dabei?
> Bitte melden.
> Gruß
> Frank


 
bin auch dabei, ( das laß ich mir doch nicht entgehen )


----------



## Scott-y (8. Januar 2008)

Ich muß Terninüberschneidungen mit meinem anderen Hobby abwarten. Generell aber habe ich Interesse.


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2008)

Ich bring auch wieder Funkgeräte zum Verlieren mit. 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich bring auch wieder Funkgeräte zum Verlieren mit.
> Schappi


 

 ich helf dir dann wieder suchen


----------



## Wasserträger (8. Januar 2008)

Deisterkreisel am 5./6. April würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen wollen. Es ist ja noch ein bißchen hin aber wenn ihr schon soooo früh plant sollt ihr auch eine Antwort bekommen.

Mitfahrgelegenheit steht ab Hannover wieder zur Verfügung. (1.Plätzchen + Bike)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Frasuka,
> ich wäre am 5./6. April dabei.
> Einzige Bedingung ist einigermaßen trockener Boden
> Gruß
> Schappi



trockener Boden = mehr Spaß und weniger Umwege wg. knietiefem Grobmatsch. Da hat wohl jemand schlechte Erinnerungen an die klBT   na jedenfalls  seid ihr ja lernfähig   

ich bin beim Deisterkreisel wieder dabei, und diesmal ziehe ich durch bis zum Schluß. Termin ist mir egal, am liebsten jedoch im Trockenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Januar 2008)

Ich bin am 5./6.4. vorraussichtlich auch wieder dabei!

Johann


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> trockener Boden = mehr Spaß und weniger Umwege wg. knietiefem Grobmatsch. Da hat wohl jemand schlechte Erinnerungen an die klBT   na jedenfalls  seid ihr ja lernfähig
> 
> ich bin beim Deisterkreisel wieder dabei, und diesmal ziehe ich durch bis zum Schluß. Termin ist mir egal, am liebsten jedoch im Trockenen



Du mach erstmal ordentlich Spinning!
Roudy kommt morgen abend auch zum Spinning
Schappi


----------



## exto (8. Januar 2008)

Hier meine Anmeldung


----------



## frasuka (8. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





exto schrieb:


> Hier meine Anmeldung



...ach Axel, hier meine Antwort auf Deine doch sehr böse Anspielung bezüglich meiner Art zu entspannen.
Du erinnerst Dich ???


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2008)

Klar! Der unsichtbare Nano-Teller. Damit komme ich noch ganz groß raus.

BTW: Wir haben immer noch nicht Fotos getauscht, oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Januar 2008)

nudeln mit mais und staub ? das schmeckt ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (9. Januar 2008)

Was ist hier denn los? Erst pimpen die Herren ihre Bikes, dass es nur so kracht, bzw. gönnen sich direkt halbe FR-Boliden und jetzt lese ich nur noch von "Spinning" und "Trainigsplänen"...    
Das ist ja fast wie bei den CC-Schw*letten aus dem Raceforum.  
Nur Spaß!
Meine Kondition war auch schonx besser.


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nudeln mit mais und staub ? das schmeckt ?????



Nach 2500hm schmeckt  wahrscheinlich alles!


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Was ist hier denn los? Erst pimpen die Herren ihre Bikes, dass es nur so kracht, bzw. gönne sich direkt halbe FR-Boliden und jetzt lese ich nur noch von "Spinning" und "Trainigsplänen"...
> Das ist ja fast wie bei den CC-Schw*letten aus dem Raceforum.
> Nur Spaß!
> Meine Kondition war auch schonx besser.



Hey,
 versuch uns nicht in die Schönwetternbiker -Lycrahosen Ecke zu stellen. 
Ich habe dich letzten Sonntag bei unserer 3h klBT Schlammschlacht nicht gesehen (während Leute wie Samy anschließend noch zum Grabweg gefahren sind um sich dann nochmal richtig zu maulen Hut ab !)
Das mit dem Spinning von Homer und mir hat auch einen guten Grund:
Homer braucht die gute Grundkondition um diesmal den Deisterkreisel ganz zu fahren
Und ich brauche jedes Körnchen Kondition um mein 17kg Pony mit nicht versenkbarer Fox 36 Van Gabel den Deister rauf zu treiben.
Ich denke du hast dir extra ein Allwetterbike mit Rohlofnabe gebaut dann hindert dich doch nichts nächstes Mal mitzukommen 

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (9. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast dir extra ein Allwetterbike mit Rohlofnabe gebaut dann hindert dich doch nichts nächstes Mal mitzukommen



Ja, ja, ich lass mich demnächst auch wieder öfters blicken...


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast wie bei den CC-Schw*letten aus dem Raceforum.



bisschen Bi schadet nie...


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2008)

Axel,
wenn ich Reni das Bild zeige wie du Pasta isst darf ich nicht mit Euch ins Bergwerk! Die glaubt sonst das als Vorspeise immer eine Tüte genommen wird.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2008)

Das Problem war, dass ich nach ner fetten Tour und (wie ich hier mal betonen möchte) dem Zubereiten der echt leckeren Pasta ein bisschen kraftlos war. Das verzeiht der ansonsten echt funktionale Haltegriff eines Trangia Kochers eben nicht.

Nur zur allgemeinen Beruhigung: Ich hab das Zeug nicht wirklich so gegessen, bin allerdings froh, dass es euch so schön von dem eigentlich Gruseligen auf dem Foto ablenkt...


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> bin allerdings froh, dass es euch so schön von dem eigentlich Gruseligen auf dem Foto ablenkt...



meinst Du die Rettungsringe    

Spaß! !

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2008)

Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte...


----------



## Wasserträger (9. Januar 2008)

@downhillfaller vermutlich formte Bier vom Weizen diesen wunderschönen Körper

ebenfalls Spaß und bis zum Deisterkreisel oder mal früher ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Januar 2008)

also  jetzt muß ich auch mal richtig meckern 

@  frank... solche fotos gehören nicht ins forum sondern höchstens beim
lustigen abend als erinnerungsfoto gezeigt. find ich echt nicht witzig. 
stell dir mal vor, man stellt ein verfängliches foto von dir rein , fänd´s es wohl auch nicht toll. 
wir sind immer so in unseren urlauben verfahren , landschaft und normale fotos ja , ansonsten keine beweise .

und das man in unserem alter kein waschbrett mehr hat, dürfte nach diversen party´s mit hektolitern bier auch klar sein .
ein mann ohne bauch ist ein krüppel


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2008)

Sören,
da hast du recht!
Bei allen Spass müssen wir uns so etwas wie einen "Knigge" erhalten.
man weiß nie wer alles mitliest und uns gegenseitig kompromitieren ist nicht fein, auch wenn es nur ein gestelltes Foto ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2008)

Wasnloshier,
traut sich jetzt keiner mehr zu posten, aus Angst vor Fettnäpfchen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Januar 2008)

Also ICH war die ganze Zeit zum Baden in meinem Geldspeicher.
Ich kenne aber jemanden, der einen kennt, der sagt, es soll Leute geben, die arbeiten müssen!


----------



## Scott-y (10. Januar 2008)

Ich habe meinen Waschbrettbauch noch, allerdings ist da noch eine 2 cm ,,Luxusschicht" drüber


----------



## frasuka (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Sören,
Schande auf mein Haupt, aber ich als ich dieses Foto im Archiv fand, bewegten sich meine Finger wie von Geisterhand über die Tastatur und schwupps, wars geschehen.
Die tierische Wampe sehe ich bewußt erst heute zum ersten Mal.
Axel; Hut ab, mit der Wampe die Berge hoch, ich bin begeistert und sehe Dich mittlerweile mit ganz anderen Augen. 

Ich freue mich tierisch, dass sich schon so viele zum Kreisel angemeldet haben.

Ihr brennt ja förmlich darauf, wieder bei furztrockenem Geläuf durch die Prärie zu flowen. 

Tschüß
Frank


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und das man in unserem alter kein waschbrett mehr hat, dürfte nach diversen party´s mit hektolitern bier auch klar sein .
> ein mann ohne bauch ist ein krüppel



gut gebrüllt  !! Was soll ich mit nem sixpack wenn ich mir nen ganzen kasten leisten kann ?


----------



## exto (10. Januar 2008)

Sooo, jetzt aber mal genug geschimpft und Schwamm drüber. Obwohl, vielleicht wär's noch ganz nett, das Bild wieder verschwinden zu lassen. Wie Schappi schon sagt: Man weiß nie, wer so alles mitliest und wer nur das Foto sieht, könnte den Eindruck kriegen, dass ich mich voll bedröhnt über meinen Würfelhusten beugen...

Und hier mal was zu meiner Rehabilitation und als Anreiz für 2008:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Januar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> ...ach Axel, hier meine Antwort auf Deine doch sehr böse Anspielung bezüglich meiner Art zu entspannen.
> Du erinnerst Dich ???



Gegen Rettungsringe hilft immer Photoshop !!



nippelspanner schrieb:


> ...ist ja fast wie bei den CC-Schw*letten aus dem Raceforum.
> Nur Spaß!



 MMMenno ! 



schappi schrieb:


> Hey,
> versuch uns nicht in die Schönwetternbiker -Lycrahosen Ecke zu stellen.



Ich oute mich zur manchmal-Lycra-Ecke



exto schrieb:


> bisschen Bi schadet nie...



Si 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...ein mann ohne bauch ist ein krüppel



Kommt aber schneller die Berge hoch !!
Noch 2Kg bis zum Renngewicht.
Lieber ein gutes Sixpack als eine schlechte Kiste. Oder ?

Hey !
Dysterchrysle = Stunden der Wahrheit ! 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2008)

Exto 
das Photo ist klasse! Da juckt es mich in den Beinen.

Nippelspanner
was ist ein Lycrahosenträger, der bei Schlamm und Regen fährt?

gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (10. Januar 2008)

...und was eine Lydcrahosenträgerin??


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2008)

was geht eigentlich dieses wochenende ab ? 
hat irgendwer außer mir noch lust zum biken, oder muß ich alleine los 

schei.. auf´s wetter, oder wollt ihr schaumburger werden. 

dann machen wir halt die schutzbleche zum 1. mal drauf und los geht´s.


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hab am Sonntag frei und bin im Westdeister unterwegs . Die Wetterprognose sieht gar nich so schlecht aus . Von meiner Freeridegang sind wohl auch 2-3 Leute da . Wir können uns auch nen Treffpunkt ausmachen und uns da treffen .
Wer Bock auf Überraschungen hat kann sich ja melden , ich guck morgen noch ma rein . 
Grüße !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab am Sonntag frei und bin im Westdeister unterwegs . Die Wetterprognose sieht gar nich so schlecht aus . Von meiner Freeridegang sind wohl auch 2-3 Leute da . Wir können uns auch nen Treffpunkt ausmachen und uns da treffen .
> Wer Bock auf Überraschungen hat kann sich ja melden , ich guck morgen noch ma rein .
> Grüße !!!



wann und wo soll´s denn losgehen ?  
muß mal schauen, ob ich bis dahin meinen dachträger umgebaut bekomme .

v.g. fritzz hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hab grad in dem anderen Forum gesehen , das auch einige am Sonntag zum Waldkater kommen , man könnte auch am Grab fahren und sich mal die neuen Sachen am Ladies angucken . Is ja auch nich so weit für dich , Sören .
Aber mir is egal , Hauptsache die Räder drehen sich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab grad in dem anderen Forum gesehen , das auch einige am Sonntag zum Waldkater kommen , man könnte auch am Grab fahren und sich mal die neuen Sachen am Ladies angucken . Is ja auch nich so weit für dich , Sören .
> Aber mir is egal , Hauptsache die Räder drehen sich !



hört sich gut an, wär dabei


----------



## Plonke (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen , würde auch gern am Deisterkreisel teilnehmen . Nach der Neujahrsfahrt mit Schappi und Homer (hat mir übrigens gut gefallen) , muss ich technisch wohl in die Anfängerecke . Hoffe das die Kreisel-Trails nicht zu anspruchsvoll werden . Suche daher jemanden der ähnliche Probleme hat oder die eine oder andere Nachhilfestunde geben könnte . Wäre für Tipps und Tricks dankbar .
Gruss Plonke


----------



## schappi (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Evel,
ich muss mich wegen familiärer Verpflichtungen am Sonntag ausklinken.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (11. Januar 2008)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , würde auch gern am Deisterkreisel teilnehmen . Nach der Neujahrsfahrt mit Schappi und Homer (hat mir übrigens gut gefallen) , muss ich technisch wohl in die Anfängerecke . Hoffe das die Kreisel-Trails nicht zu anspruchsvoll werden . Suche daher jemanden der ähnliche Probleme hat oder die eine oder andere Nachhilfestunde geben könnte . Wäre für Tipps und Tricks dankbar .
> Gruss Plonke



Hallo Plonke,

wir können uns gerne einmal einen Samstag Nachmittag verabreden und ein bischen üben.
Dazu sollte der Boden etwas trockener sein. Homer der ja auch in Basche wohnt würde wohl bestimmt auch mit dir fahren, wobei die Halde ein gutes Übungsrevier ist.
Ansonsten könntest du einmal an einem Fahrtechnikseminar teilnehmen das bringt eine Menge insbesondere die 2 Tages Seminare.
Hier eine gute BikeSchule:
http://www.rideon-biking.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=71
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (11. Januar 2008)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , würde auch gern am Deisterkreisel teilnehmen . Nach der Neujahrsfahrt mit Schappi und Homer (hat mir übrigens gut gefallen) , muss ich technisch wohl in die Anfängerecke . Hoffe das die Kreisel-Trails nicht zu anspruchsvoll werden . Suche daher jemanden der ähnliche Probleme hat oder die eine oder andere Nachhilfestunde geben könnte . Wäre für Tipps und Tricks dankbar .
> Gruss Plonke



Plonke: da hilft am Besten fahrenfahrenfahren!!

ansonsten hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass die Gruppe nicht gewartet hätte. (ich bin ja auch ein Bergabbremser.)

technikseminare sind natürlich auch immer gut.
hier kannst du auch mal reinschauen.


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2008)

Ich werd das Wochenende größtenteils im schönen Lipperland verbringen... 
Familiäre Verpflichtungen, wie Schappi das so schön nennt


----------



## Plonke (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Schappi  ,
vielen Dank fürs Trainingsangebot , würd ich sehr gern annehmen . Bin momentan ca. 2 - 3 mal die Woche je nach Arbeitszeit im Deister unterwegs und baue mir auf meinen Runden immer mal ne Abfahrt oder ne Treppe mit ein . Aber die auf der Halde hab ich mich noch nicht getraut . 
Gruss Plonke


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Januar 2008)

Im Westdeister sind die Trails ja nich ganz so technisch , eigentlich ganz gut zum üben , müsste aber schon bissel trockener sein . Gefrorener Boden geht auch ganz gut . 
Da ich auch in Basche wohne , würd ich mich auch mal als Fahrlehrer anbieten . Vielleicht kann ich dir paar Tips geben . 
Grüße !!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Januar 2008)

ich melde mich mal schon für die sonntagsrunde an. ob ladies oder westdeister ist mir da egal. es sollte nur bis samstag der treffpunkt feststehen.


----------



## Scott-y (11. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch Sonntag mit dabei. Gegen ein bißchen ,,Fahrschule" hatte ich auch nichts. Ich bin flexibel, also Treffpunkt egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Januar 2008)

dann lasst uns doch sonntag um 11.00 uhr an der alten laube treffen. 
und dann schaun wir mal, wer alles so da ist.


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> das Photo ist klasse! Da juckt es mich in den Beinen.



Ich war jetzt drei mal in der Gegend und die Tour bin ich jedes Mal gefahren. Und wenn ich noch zehn mal hinfahre, wird die Tour auch noch 10x mitgenommen.

Das Ding hat *alles*, was ne gute Tour braucht:

Ca. 1500 Hm,
steile, knifflige aber auch mal ruhigere Anstiege, 
ein längeres Rollstück in der Mitte
absolut grandiose Aussichten
eine Hütte, in der man selbst gemachtes Bier und ebensolchen Schnaps kriegt...
...und Omelette und Blaubeerkuchen und...
die Abfahrt ist erst knifflig, technisch und dann (wenn man will) 6-7 Km High-Speed.

Einfach der Hammer!

So richtig gut wär's, wenn wir es mal hinkriegen würden, mit ner größeren Gruppe da hin zu fahren. So wie ich euch und eure Vorlieben kennengelernt habe, wäre für jeden Geschmack das Richtige dabei:

Vom reinen Höhenmeter bolzen mit grandioser Coulisse am Sommeiller über Bikepark (Montgenevre oder Les deux Alpes) bis zur grenzwertigen Extremtour über den Dormillouse...

Aaaah f*ck, ich könnte *SOFORT* los...


----------



## Phil81 (11. Januar 2008)

War einer die Tage mal im Deister? Wie ist der Boden zur Zeit nur weich oder richtih tiefer Modder?

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit oder ohne Schutzblech lossdüse


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Januar 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> War einer die Tage mal im Deister? Wie ist der Boden zur Zeit nur weich oder richtih tiefer Modder?
> 
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit oder ohne Schutzblech lossdüse



Ohne 

Der Modder ist höchstens knöcheltief


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> War einer die Tage mal im Deister? Wie ist der Boden zur Zeit nur weich oder richtih tiefer Modder?
> 
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit oder ohne Schutzblech lossdüse



Mit Schutzblech würdest du dich als SSB (Schaumburger Schönwetter Biker)outen.
Schutzbleche sind sind für Beckenrandschwimmer und Turnbeutel vergessende Schönwetterbiker.
Auch Loni fährt ohne Schutzbleche.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Plonke: da hilft am Besten fahrenfahrenfahren!!
> 
> ansonsten hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass die Gruppe nicht gewartet hätte. (ich bin ja auch ein Bergabbremser.)
> 
> ...



Hey 
ich denke du bist in Libyen und lässt den Wüstensand unter den Stollen knirschen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Januar 2008)

*ACHTUNG  TERMINÄNDERUNG FÜR SONNTAG !!*


hallo kollegen,

hab grad nen anruf von evel knievel bekommen. da ein kumpel um 11.00 uhr noch mit der s-bahn kommt, *verlegen wir den treffpunkt auf 11.35 - 11.45h.  neuer treffpunkt wird der annaturm sein. 

*sehen uns also dann morgen am annaturm.

schönen samstag noch

hoerman


----------



## Loni (12. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey
> ich denke du bist in Libyen und lässt den Wüstensand unter den Stollen knirschen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



meine Reise wurde verschoben. Ich fliege nun morgen. 
heut waren Benther und Gehrdener Berg unter den Stollen  
jetzt HUNGAAAA!!!!

@Samy:
Bein besser?


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Mit Schutzblech würdest du dich als SSB (Schaumburger Schönwetter Biker)outen.
> Schutzbleche sind sind für Beckenrandschwimmer und Turnbeutel vergessende Schönwetterbiker.
> Auch Loni fährt ohne Schutzbleche.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Warum fuhren die SSB den am Samstag, sprich heute durch den Regen  
Morgen soll doch die Sonne lachen 
Und wer fährt morgen ? Die *M*öchtegern-*S*chlechtwetterbiker aus der *R*egion *H*annover  

Grüße von den SSB an die MSRH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






P.S vergeßt nicht den Regen-äh Sonnenschirm morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (12. Januar 2008)

So´n Mist da muß ich meine Schutzbleche wohl zu Hause lassen. 
 Ist man mit einem hinteren Schutzblech schon ein SSB?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Januar 2008)

@Loni: Hm, noch nicht wirklich in Ordnung... Montag hab ich einen Arzttermin. Aber die bikefreie Zeit nutze ich sinnvoll:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315467 

Johann


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Januar 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> So´n Mist da muß ich meine Schutzbleche wohl zu Hause lassen.
> Ist man mit einem hinteren Schutzblech schon ein SSB?



Hallo,
dass wir SSBs gar keine Schutzbleche besitzen ist Euch MSRHs doch wohl klar. 
Scotty Du als Wohnsitzschaumburger musst deshalb auf die Bleche verzichten   

Also dann, allen Morgen viel Spaß.
Bin leider mit Family unterwegs, wäre ja SSB-Wetter 

Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Loni: Hm, noch nicht wirklich in Ordnung... Montag hab ich einen Arzttermin. Aber die bikefreie Zeit nutze ich sinnvoll:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315467
> 
> Johann



Hört sich nicht toll an im Hinblick auf's Ski fahren...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Januar 2008)

Danke! Ja das wird sich wohl Montag beim Doktor entscheiden...

Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Januar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Warum fuhren die SSB den am Samstag, sprich heute durch den Regen
> Morgen soll doch die Sonne lachen
> Und wer fährt morgen ? Die *M*öchtegern-*S*chlechtwetterbiker aus der *R*egion *H*annover
> 
> ...



ähhmmm , 

also ich war heute ab 14.00 uhr auch für 1,5 h unterwegs. aber die paar tropfen als regen zu bezeichnen, find ich ganz schön frech . aber als ssb 
macht ja auch schon eine schwalbe einen sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (12. Januar 2008)

war ja auch nicht so schlimm, der Regen, aber wiiiiiiiiiiiindiiiiiiiiig war's!!
wenn man allerdinx nur lang hinfallen muss, um in den Wald zu kommen, merkt man das bestimmt nicht so...


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Januar 2008)

Ich war heute auch noch ne Runde unterwegs . Für Januar fand ich die Bodenverhältnisse super . Man konnt schon wieder ordentlich Gas geben . 
Meine Schutzbleche werden morgen eingemottet .
Bis nachher am Annaturm !


----------



## Plonke (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Evel Knievel , sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde und vielen Dank schon mal fürs Übungsangebot . Würd ich sehr gerne annehmen . Bin nächste Woche so ab 15:00 Uhr fahrbereit , wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast . Gruss Plonke


----------



## schappi (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute
wie war es heute im Deister?
was seid ihr gefahren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wie war es heute im Deister?
> was seid ihr gefahren?
> Gruß
> Schappi



würde mich auch interessieren. 
war heute total k.o. und völlig schlapp. was  doch 1,5 h biken am samstag so ausmachen können *kopfschüttel* . so´ne erkältung schwächt in unserem alter ,doch mehr als wir glauben wollen, den körper . 
hoffe , daß ich jetzt aber alles überstanden habe 

so gleich geht´s zum pferdeturm , die indians anfeuern


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Januar 2008)

das wetter und der boden waren für januar absolut klasse. ich bin einmal ladies, den unteren teil vom farnweg und einmal grabweg gefahren. das war klasse. schade das matze ersten teil vom grabweg sich nen platten geholt hat und keine funktionierende pumpe aufzutreiben war. ich überlege nun ernsthaft mir mal werkzeug mitzunehmen, obwohl ich ohne werkzeug an bord noch nie ne panne hatte (ausser nene losen flaschenhalter) und ich die befürchtung habe, daß werkzeug an bord den pannenteufel auf meine spur bringt


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Januar 2008)

Geil heute . 4,5 Stunden Fahrzeit und 51 km . 
Und die Karre war nach der Tour fast so sauber wie vorher . 
2 x Ladies , 2 X Grab , Farnweg und noch andere Kleinigkeiten .
Geil heute !
@ Plonke : Ich hab fast immer Spätdienst , wir können ja mal am Wochenende machen mit den anderen .
Grüße !!!


----------



## taxifolia (14. Januar 2008)

...ich war ja gestern um 11:04 Uhr an der Laube- allein...


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...ich war ja gestern um 11:04 Uhr an der Laube- allein...


 



http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4378486&postcount=3109
  wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil


----------



## matzinski (14. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...ich war ja gestern um 11:04 Uhr an der Laube- allein...


 ich war um 11:40 am Annaturm und auch allein . Keiner da. Ich wollte schon weiter, da tauchten dann Evel und Homer am Horizont auf. scotty kam dann auch noch dazu ...

...das mit dem Plattfuß hatte sich dann doch schnell erledigt. Am dropland war mal wieder Hochbetrieb. Einer der Jungs hatte tatsächlich 'ne funktionierende Pumpe dabei. 

...gestern war die halbe Belegschaft von Nicolai unterwegs: zwischenzeitlich stand an der Hütte am Farnweg wertmäßig bestimmt ein halbes Einfamilienhaus rum  - gab also viel lecker bikes zu sehen.

bis die Tage matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (14. Januar 2008)

Ich fand es es auch super. Keine nennenswerte Stürtze und ich habe viel Spaß gehabt ,soviel das ich die Zeit vergessen hatte und meine Frau schon anrief.   
@ Homer + Matze wärt ihr mal bei uns uns geblieben ich habe immmer alles mit , vom Sani-pack, Werkzeug und Flickzeug + CO² Patrone .Als alter Überlebenskünster ein MUSS.

  P.S. Ich habe auch noch eins gelernt : ich bin ein  ,,Chickenway-Fahrer":   lol:


----------



## matzinski (14. Januar 2008)

@scotty: ich hatte auch eine Pumpe dabei. Leider funktionierte das Teil nicht mehr  ...nachdem ich einmal von Lauenau nach Winninghsn. mein Bike über den Kamm schieben mußte, habe ich immer das komplette "prisoner escape kit" dabei.


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ähhmmm ,
> 
> also ich war heute ab 14.00 uhr auch für 1,5 h unterwegs. aber die paar tropfen als regen zu bezeichnen, find ich ganz schön frech . aber als ssb
> macht ja auch schon eine schwalbe einen sommer



ja ja lieber *M*aster *C*ube *H*oerman  
Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung  
Die paar Tropfen machen vielleicht keinen Sommer, aber wohl eine Erkältung  

Im übrigen glaube ich nicht das du im Westdeister warst, da hat es nur so geschüttet aus den Wolken    

VG
SSB-Downhillfaller


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Januar 2008)

@all: hat vielleicht jemand einen Satz Kombipedalen Klick/Flat über?

Johann


----------



## schappi (14. Januar 2008)

Die habe ich schon vor 3 Jahren verschenkt!
Das ist der größte Mist den es gibt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Januar 2008)

hallo leute,

hat irgendwer morgen abend lust auf nen kleinen nightride ? 

19.00 uhr laube o.ä. . soll morgen zwar nicht so´n tolles wetter sein, hätte aber trotzdem voll bock.

meldet euch 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> hat irgendwer morgen abend lust auf nen kleinen nightride ?
> 
> ...


 



 gemeint ist heute , dienstag 15/01/2008 !!


----------



## schappi (15. Januar 2008)

Muss Morgen um 4:00 Uhr aufstehen.
Aber meine Sigma PLEDB kommt diese Woche!
Dann bin ich gerüstet
Schappi


----------



## xtoph 73 (16. Januar 2008)

ja erstmal schönen guten morgen!
wollte mich mal für die nächste deisterrunde ansagen.
frasuka und exto sind ja voll des lobes. na da will ich doch mal schaun ob die alten knochen sowas noch mitmachen oder  ob es demnächst 2 blinde jogger im deister gibt. 
ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon.so oder so !!!!!!!
in diesem sinne
keep on 
x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Januar 2008)

Moin!
Schappi und Exto haben es schon geahnt, aber jetzt ist es amtlich:
Als ich vorhin aus der Schule kam, lag die Auftragsbestätigung eines Canyon AM 5.0  im Briefkasten! Juchuu!
Wollte ich nur mal eben verkünden 

@Schappi und Exto: Danke für die Beratung im anderen Thread!

@Exto: Dem Mitarbeiter von Canyon war der 26./27. du spät für eine Umbestellung. Er hat mir aber ganz klar XL empfohlen und ich habe hier im Forum auch mehrere gefunden, die mit 186 XL fahren. Da ich haber noch 10 cm größer bin, müsste das passen. Aber vielen Dank für das Angebot!

So jetzt bleibt nur noch warten, warten, warten... 

Viele Grüße,
Johann


----------



## exto (16. Januar 2008)

Hi Johann,

dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!  

Ich denke, die Bestellung in XL war absolut richtig. Dann hoffen wir mal alle mit dir, dass Canyon dieses Jahr "pünktlich" liefert. 2007 war ja (nicht nur bei Canyon) in der Hinsicht nicht so der Bringer...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Januar 2008)

Danke! Ja am Telefon meinte er 5./6. KW, in der Email stand 14./15. mal schaun.
Johann


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> ja erstmal schönen guten morgen!
> wollte mich mal für die nächste deisterrunde ansagen.
> frasuka und exto sind ja voll des lobes. na da will ich doch mal schaun ob die alten knochen sowas noch mitmachen oder  ob es demnächst 2 blinde jogger im deister gibt.
> ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon.so oder so !!!!!!!
> ...



wenn jemand von Frasuka und exto gelobt wird, ist das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?
Sei Vorsichtig, du koenntest in schlechte Gesellschaft geraten, Leute die Platzangst Klamotten tragen, Baschguards und sowas an ihre Bikes montieren und sich staendig selbst ueberschaetzen.
Aber komm mal mit und mach dir ein eigenes Bild ob du mit uns gesehen werden willst.
Gruss
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2008)

es tut sich ja erschreckend wenig zur zeit hier .

@ johann   ist ja  leider noch nicht da, aber vorab schon mal herzlichen glückwunsch zum bike. ist zwar kein cube  , aber zumindest der 1. buchstabe passt. 

@ all   geht was an diesem wochenende ? trauen sich die ssb´s auch mal wieder in den ostdeister oder die frische luft?

hätte lust am sonntag ne tour zu machen .

also meldet euch 

v.g.

hoerman


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2008)

Hi Sören,

ich hab dieses Wochenende mal die Party-Karte gezogen. Bin Samstag zum Feiern in Hannover. Da ich diese Woche auch arbeitsmäßig gut reingehauen habe, werd ich wohl Sonntag noch brachliegen.

@Schappi: Bist du schon wieder im Nachbarland der aufgehenden Sonne oder klemmt dein Ö/Ä/Ü?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Januar 2008)

@Sören: danke!
@all: Ich fahre morgen früh zum Skifahren (Knie geht wieder ).
Bin also die nächste Woche weg, bin aber Sonntag vielleicht schon wieder im Deister!

Johann


----------



## Loni (17. Januar 2008)

na dann ist ja gut. viel spaß beim ski fahren und viel spaß und froide mit dem neuen rad... sobald es kommt.

ich bin heut über die alpen geflogen... mmmmmmmmmmhhhh soooo schön... in Zürich musste ich umsteigen... wollte gern den Flug verpassen, aber ich hatte sogar noch zeit fuer einen kaffee... na ja.. ich hatte ja auch weder spikes noch rad dabei 

bin also wieder im lande. ob ich am we hier bin, weiß ich noch nicht, falls dem so ist, kurve ich bestimmt richtung deister 

@Roudy: der Bentherbergdrumrumpfad ist ganz toooooollll!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> 
> ich hab dieses Wochenende mal die Party-Karte gezogen. Bin Samstag zum Feiern in Hannover. Da ich diese Woche auch arbeitsmäßig gut reingehauen habe, werd ich wohl Sonntag noch brachliegen.



nicht schlimm, dann kann ich jedenfalls wp-punkte gutmachen


----------



## schappi (17. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> 
> ich hab dieses Wochenende mal die Party-Karte gezogen. Bin Samstag zum Feiern in Hannover. Da ich diese Woche auch arbeitsmäßig gut reingehauen habe, werd ich wohl Sonntag noch brachliegen.
> 
> @Schappi: Bist du schon wieder im Nachbarland der aufgehenden Sonne oder klemmt dein Ö/Ä/Ü?



War mal schnell in Spanien (Barcelona), da ist es leider auch nicht viel wärmer als hier. dort gibt es auch keinen Umlaute (aber dafür andere nette Sachen)

Party Tier du!: Kratz misch, beis misch , sag Tiger zu misch!!
Weisst du eigentlich noch wierum man aufs Bike aufsteigst?
Ich glaube so 2 auf halben Wege zwischen  dir und mir  haben das schon vergessen.
Sören wenn es nicht junge Hunde regnet bin ich dabei!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (18. Januar 2008)

Ich muß mich dieses WE um Familie und Kinder kümmern. Wenn doch noch Zeit bleibt schau ich mal rein.


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> War mal schnell in Spanien (Barcelona),


Hmmm... eine meiner absoluten (wenn nicht *die*) Lieblingsstädte !!  


schappi schrieb:


> Weisst du eigentlich noch wierum man aufs Bike aufsteigst?



Kannst ja mal in meiner Trainingsverwaltung nachsehen...


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2008)

und wo ist die?


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> und wo ist die?



na schappi, natürlich unter Trainingsverwaltung.

@exto: warst aber 3 Tage faul du Schlingel  aber laufen kanst du ja schon sehr gut mit den neuen Schuhen  

Bin auch schon 212 km dieses Jahr geradelt  immerhin schon doppelt so viel wie in 01/2007. Ist nicht viel, aber Grundlagen sollen ja die Basis sein.

Trainingsverwaltung und Statistiken  , nette Spielerei  

Und ihr ? Morgen schön Schlammrutschen ? Oder Absage ? Ne, das geht ja nicht! Ihr seit doch die harten Kerle fürs Grobe    

VG
SSB-Downhillfalller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Januar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ist nicht viel, aber Grundlagen sollen ja die Basis sein.



Die Grundlage ist die Basis eines jeden Fundaments  , Ich versuche diese Grundlagen bei dem Wetter bim spinning zu legen. leider zehrt die bek***te Technomusik noch mehr an meinen Nerven als die Trainingseinheiten an meinen Beinen. Für Hinweise auf Kurse mit "vernünftiger" Musik (Rock, Punk Metal) wäre ich unendlich dankbar.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Januar 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Grundlage ist die Basis eines jeden Fundaments  , Ich versuche diese Grundlagen bei dem Wetter bim spinning zu legen. leider zehrt die bek***te Technomusik noch mehr an meinen Nerven als die Trainingseinheiten an meinen Beinen. Für Hinweise auf Kurse mit "vernünftiger" Musik (Rock, Punk Metal) wäre ich unendlich dankbar.



rock punk metal  , wer hört denn sowas ?
also ich fand die musik heute völlig genial 

war aber auch echt anstrengend heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2008)

Homer,
dann komm mal morgen abend um 20:00 Uhr zu Olaf, der hat wieder andere Musik als Ralf und vor allen als Heute.
Dann kannst du dir ein Bild von allen 3 Trainern machen.
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2008)

Exto
wie war die Feier in Hannover gestern?


----------



## exto (20. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> rock punk metal  , wer hört denn sowas ?



Na, ikke zum Bleistift! Ich kann Homers problem gut nachvollziehen. Außerdem zieht das gern genutzte Argument des Techno-Rhytmus' nicht. Motörhead schaffen auch gute Beats per Minute  

Wer sich beim Training schlapp fühlt, sollte es mal mit Ace of Spades versuchen. Wenn das nicht klappt, ist man tot, hat's nur noch nicht gemerkt 

Im Moment (das als Erklärung in Richtung SHG) is allerdings Pause wegen grippalem Infekt. Na ja, besser jetzt als in drei, vier Monaten. So hatte ich wenigstens mal Zeit, den Bike-Keller aufzuräumen, Kojacks auf das Cannondale zu montieren und Biathlon zu gucken...


----------



## exto (20. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> wie war die Feier in Hannover gestern?



Is für mich ausgefallen (s.o.) Aber meine Süße hat sich köstlich amüsiert


----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2008)

Auf Eurosport gibt es derzeit eine Umfrage mit dem Titel "Welche Sportarten interessieren Sie neben der UCI ProTour am meisten?" - Mountainbike liegt derzeit weit hinter BMX und Rad-Cross. Wenn Du also eventuell in Zukunft wieder den Weltcup im Fernsehen sehen möchtest gib jetzt deine Stimme ab!

Die Abstimmung ist hier, auf der linken Seite unten
http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/radsport/


Eurosport: Poll ResultErgebnis UmfrageWelche Sportarten interessieren Sie neben der UCI ProTour am meisten? 
9738 Stimme(n) seit Mo. 07 Jan

Answer Result Percentage Number of votes 
Straßenrad Damen   2% 214 Stimme(n) 
Mountainbike   70% 6814 Stimme(n) 
Bahnrad   2% 198 Stimme(n) 
Rad-Cross   9% 875 Stimme(n) 
Kunstrad   0% 22 Stimme(n) 
Radball   0% 32 Stimme(n) 
BMX   16% 1583 Stimme(n) 

Los Leute Abstimmen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## jojo2 (20. Januar 2008)

Tag zusammen,
seit einiger Zeit les ich immer mal wieder eure Beiträge aus dem Deister, um so mal den einen oder anderen Tourenhinweis bei euch aufschnappen zu können, weil ich im Frühjahr für 2 Tage u.a. im Deister fahren will 
(komme dann wohl in Springe an und will auch nach Barsinghausen).

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal direkt fragen.
Bei http://www.gps-tour.info habe zwar ich ein paar Tourenhinweise gefunden, aber Könnt Ihr mir mal ein paar Stichwörter nennen, oder Stellen bei Google Earth markieren, wo ich unbedingt mal vorbeifahren sollte, um gute Strecken im Deister kennen zu lernen (Denn Ihr fahrt offenbar nicht nur die breiten Wege).

Wenn ich dann unterwegs den einen oder anderen von euch treffe, gibt´s  dafür dann auch ein Hefeweizen von mir.

Bis dahin dann
Jörg


----------



## schappi (20. Januar 2008)

Von uns wir hier keiner GPS Daten von irgendwelchen Traileinstiegen posten.
Wenn du weist wann du kommst lasse es uns wissen, dann können wir uns verabreden.
Hoerman zum Beispiel wohnt in Springe
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Januar 2008)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> seit einiger Zeit les ich immer mal wieder eure Beiträge aus dem Deister, um so mal den einen oder anderen Tourenhinweis bei euch aufschnappen zu können, weil ich im Frühjahr für 2 Tage u.a. im Deister fahren will
> (komme dann wohl in Springe an und will auch nach Barsinghausen).
> 
> ...



Hi und herzlich willkommen.
Leider kann keiner von uns die Strecken so richtig gut beschreiben  . Sag einfach früh genug bescheid und auch was und wie lange du fahren willst und wir würzen deine GPS-Konserven mit schmackhaftem (Bodenproben nicht ausgeschlossen).

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi und herzlich willkommen.
> Leider kann keiner von uns die Strecken so richtig gut beschreiben  . Sag einfach früh genug bescheid und auch was und wie lange du fahren willst und wir würzen deine GPS-Konserven mit schmackhaftem (Bodenproben nicht ausgeschlossen).
> 
> Bis bald im Wald



Das´n Wort!
Aber: 
Ich werd kaum nach GPS fahren - ich versuch mit meinem Geld lieber eine ordentliche Cubesammlung aufzubauen. (Allerdings liegt die Messlatte ja schon im Deister ziemlich hoch. Ich hab erst 2, aber sobald ich die ungarische Post hinkriege, darf ich mir bestimmt noch ein Drittes zulegen).

Deswegen: 
Wenn ich es einrichten kann, mich von unterwegs bei Euch zu melden, dann mache ich das einfach mal.
Bis dann
im Wald
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (21. Januar 2008)

...´ma was anderes, was hier garantiert noch nicht Thema war: Was isst denn der Sportler gern ? ( Außer Nudeln mit Putenstreifen und Salat, bei google steht auch immer das gleiche ).
Sollte etwas sein, dass einem nicht hochkocht, wenn man weiter fährt, also zum Beispiel nicht Matjes mit Aal und Baklava (letzteres für exto). 
Ich muss nämlich die Speisekarte einer der Waldkneipen erneuern, die meine Schwiegereltern zum 1.1. übernommen haben.
"Freibier für alle" soll übrigens nicht auf der Karte stehen. 


taxifolia


----------



## Loni (21. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...´ma was anderes, was hier garantiert noch nicht Thema war: Was isst denn der Sportler gern ? ( Außer Nudeln mit Putenstreifen und Salat, bei google steht auch immer das gleiche ).
> Sollte etwas sein, dass einem nicht hochkocht, wenn man weiter fährt, also zum Beispiel nicht Matjes mit Aal und Baklava (letzteres für exto).
> Ich muss nämlich die Speisekarte einer der Waldkneipen erneuern, die meine Schwiegereltern zum 1.1. übernommen haben.
> "Freibier für alle" soll übrigens nicht auf der Karte stehen.
> taxifolia



hallo Taxi!!

ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass Germknödel die ideale Radlernahrung ist. 

zu Getränken: Traubensaftschorle!!! (geht schneller ins Blut als Apfelschorle)

der Artikel zur Nahrung war glaub ich im Tourenspecial Herbst 07 von der "mountain bike"
könnte versuchen, ihn wiederzufinden und dir zu schicken.


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Januar 2008)

Da hat der Homer vollkommen recht. Alles wo keine laute und verzerrte Gitarre bei is, is keine Musik! Geht höchstens als Gedudel für den Fahrstuhl, da man maximal 30 sek zuhören muß.
Grüße!!!


----------



## taxifolia (21. Januar 2008)

@loni
meintest Du G E R M K N Ö D E L ?? Da ist doch Hefe drin 
( Germ eben ) , mich würd´s zerreißen- au !

taxi


----------



## Loni (21. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @loni
> meintest Du G E R M K N Ö D E L ?? Da ist doch Hefe drin
> ( Germ eben ) , mich würd´s zerreißen- au !
> 
> taxi



jo, ich glaub so stand das in dem artikel. 
ich such den nochmal..


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2008)

Eier -(pfanne)Kuchen in verschiedenen Variationen,
Milchreis in verschiedenen Variationen (hat sich Exto in Briancon schon zum Frühstück gegönnt)
Griesbrei in verschiedenen Variationen
Müsli
Obstsalat!
Bikerbrot
baguett mit kochschinken, salat oder käse belegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Januar 2008)

also , ich als alter skihase bevorzuge ja die gute österreichische küche 

 germknödel ( mit butter und nicht mit der ekligen vanillesauce ) , kaiserschmarrn , tiroler gröstl mit brot . 

 und was nie !!! fehlen darf, ist meine geliebte tiroler knödelsuppe oder noch besser leberknödelsuppe *mmmhhhhhh   lecker * 

  die üblichen spaghetti , helfen auch immer  

 servus 

 hoerman


----------



## taxifolia (21. Januar 2008)

@loni, schappi und hoermann,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise; ich seh´schon- Ihr wollt biken mit Ski- Fahren und Völlerei verbinden  
Ich seh´ mal was sich machen lässt. 
Bis demnächst in unserem Gebirge. 

taxifolia


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2008)

Mir fällt da noch etwas ein:
Bauernomlett!! (lecker)
Lasagne!!


----------



## taxifolia (21. Januar 2008)

@schappi 

oh ha, ich glaub´ ich hab´ da bei Dir eine Lawine losgetreten. Ziel ist es Gerichte anzubieten, nach denen man nach dem Essen noch Kraft für andere Dinge außer verdauen hat wie z.B atmen und stehen  
taxi


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Januar 2008)

Also auf den Deisterkreiseltouren habe ich mich darüber gewundert, das der oder auch die nach Mantaplatte rot /weiß abgingen wie Zäpfchen! 

Wir (Barbie +ich und ein paar andere) haben brav Kräuter-Quack-Folienkartoffel zu uns genommen, in der Hoffnung den "jungen Wilden" folgen zu können!

Ergebniss ist ja bekannt  

@taxifolia: welche Waldkneipe is es denn  wird das ein 2.Anlaufpunkt für MTBler im Westdeister ? 

VG
Downhillfaller

P.S war einer im Deister am WE      Schappi & co ??? Da is ja wohl erst mal nix die nächsten Tage mit fahren dort


----------



## dr.svenson (21. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @loni, schappi und hoermann,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Hinweise; ich seh´schon- Ihr wollt biken mit Ski- Fahren und Völlerei verbinden
> Ich seh´ mal was sich machen lässt.
> ...



Also ich würd mich auch über ´nen ordentlichen Espresso freuen. Die Kaffeebrühe auf dem Annaturm ist ja nicht zum Aushalten.


----------



## slaine (21. Januar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Da hat der Homer vollkommen recht. Alles wo keine laute und verzerrte Gitarre bei is, is keine Musik! Geht höchstens als Gedudel für den Fahrstuhl, da man maximal 30 sek zuhören muß.
> Grüße!!!



so isset, hatte nich auch ben boyko bei seinem finalen cranworx-run von slayer "raining blood" als begleitsong? er ist ja schließlich damit erster geworden


----------



## taxifolia (21. Januar 2008)

@downhillfaller:

es ist................................................................................... ( trommel, trommel,trommel- Tusch !) die Bantorfer Höhe, also dort wo wir eher nicht sind ( oooooch ). 
Kaffe ist da übrigens gut ( ja,ja, muß ich doch sagen), wenn einem die Pensionisten was übrig lassen, diese Gierschlunde.

Aber da ausnahmslos alle hier ihr Geld in  Fahrrädern angelegt haben, kann man sich eh nix mehr leisten und muß ja auch der Frau ( oder dem Mann ) in Vorbereitung des nächsten Fahrradprojektes etwas gönnen- ach.

taxi


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @downhillfaller:
> 
> es ist................................................................................... ( trommel, trommel,trommel- Tusch !) die Bantorfer Höhe, also dort wo wir eher nicht sind ( oooooch ).
> Kaffe ist da übrigens gut ( ja,ja, muß ich doch sagen), wenn einem die Pensionisten was übrig lassen, diese Gierschlunde.
> ...



Hi,
jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 
Also ich find Bantorfer Höhe ist die Ideale LAge für ne Bikerpinte. 
Von da kann man optimal starten und am Ende sich nen lecker Weizen gönnen.
Downhilli und mich haben bisher immer nur die Rentner abgeschreckt.
Man hat jedenfalls nen netten Ausblick und Loni's A Trail ist ganz in der Nähe 
Vielleicht kannste ja zumindest für ne leckere Weizenbiersorte sorgen.
(Bitte kein PAulaner:kotz: )

Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Januar 2008)

In der Bantorfer Höhe kann man im Sommer nach der Westdeisterrunde auch sicher mal das eine oder andere bleifreie Weizen ansaugen. Dazu gesellt sich auch gern mal ein Leberkäs und/oder ne fette Boulette, aber erst nach erfülltem hm Soll. Für die nächste Spinningsitzung erwäge ich schon das Mitführen von verbotenem MP3 Doping. Mit ordentlich Schub von Arch Enemy macht man dann sogar Bunny Hops mit nem Spinningbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @loni, schappi und hoermann,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Hinweise; ich seh´schon- Ihr wollt biken mit Ski- Fahren und Völlerei verbinden
> Ich seh´ mal was sich machen lässt.
> ...



Ich auch ... ich auch 

Pasta...Pasta...Pasta.
Kuchen
Espresso
Weizen (Schöffehofer, Franziskaner) mit und ohne.
Für schlechtes Wetter heiße Suppe.
Gelegenheit zum Flaschen auffüllen, also sowas wie Schorle ohne Co2. ´Nen paar Cornys.

Schläuche, Flickzeug, Luftpumpe.
Schlauch zum entmoddern. 

Wir können ja beim "Deisterkreisel 2" zum Test einkehren.

Prost


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Januar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ...
> P.S war einer im Deister am WE      Schappi & co ??? Da is ja wohl erst mal nix die nächsten Tage mit fahren dort



Logo  Freitag 

Solange man auf den Hauptwegen blieb, war es ok.
Allerdings nur mit Laufschuhen  Die Räder blieben zuhause .

1:05 - 300hm


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Januar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich auch ... ich auch
> 
> Pasta...Pasta...Pasta.
> Kuchen
> ...



jo, Gartenschlauch wäre gut  

wo kommt den der Balken zum Aufhängen der Bikes hin ???    

Das wäre für uns ein Top-Ende-der-Tour-Pilschen-mit-Sonne-Platz !!!
Also, wech mit den Kur-Gästen  Platz frei für die MTBler


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2008)

Ich finde Bantorfer Höhe auch einen guten Ausgangs- Endpunkt zum Beiken im Westdeister-
Wir Brauchen noch einen langen Querbalken ala Annaturm zum aufhängen der Bikes


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Januar 2008)

nicht zu vergessen ein shuttle-service mit bikeanhänger falls wir dort mal versacken sollten  , beim sonnenuntergang geniessen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Januar 2008)

Schon wieder ist ein Jahr vorbei ! geht irgendwie jedes Jahr schneller.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an "Hoermann"
- Mach nicht so doll -  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an "1Tintin" (ich hoffe ich liege da nicht falsch)

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## exto (22. Januar 2008)

Ich schließ' mich mal fix den Glückwünschen an.

Wird Zeit, dass mal wieder n bisschen trockene Erde zum Vorschein kommt, damit man mal wieder ein gepflegtes "Nachtourgeburtstagsweizen" einwerfen kann...


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Januar 2008)

Sören du alter Indianer, Mastercube, Allwetterdownhiller und Neufreerider,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.   
Lass es ordentlich krachen heute     
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Januar 2008)

Master-CUBE auch von mir 









auf viele Jahre 

 noch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (22. Januar 2008)

Sören, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!!

JUHU!!
das mit der gaststätte am A2trail klingt grandios!!

ich war am wochenende in der Nähe von Potsdam fahren. 
da war auch Dauerregen, aber hat trotzdem spaß gemacht. 
froi mich aber schon wieder auf den Deister


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2008)

@varadero
vieleicht kannst du ja noch ein paar Vorschläge machen was ihr bei Euch in Salzburg als Biker auf der Almhütte zu euch nehmt.





[/url][/IMG]
Aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich das man bei euch recht gut essen kann.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Schappi, hallo @all!

Na ja, wir Ösis nehmen ja eigentlich nur frisches Alpquellwasser auf! 





Lediglich im benachbarten Bayern sind wir quasi _gezwungen_ etwas anderes zu trinken.  



 



Eine Auswahl an Speisen muß ich leider später nachreichen, .. Streß laß nach.

Grüße aus dem Süden
Varadero


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2008)

Taxifolia,
das Bild oben Links solltet ihr als"Bikergedeck" mit in die Speisekarte aufnehmen
Gruß
Schappi

Varaderao
 wie ist das bei Euch mit Mehlspeisen für die Salzburg so berühmt ist?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Januar 2008)

Von mir auch ein fettes Häppi Börsdäi an Hoerman    . 
Ich hoffe Sonntag ist mal wieder Westdeisterwetter. Grab und Co sind wohl wegen knietiefer Matsche nicht die erste Wahl.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Januar 2008)

hallo kollegen, 
vielen dank für die vielen glückwünsche zum heutigen geburtstag.
zum 2.ten 39 jahrigen im nächsten jahr gibt´s ne große party.
einladungen folgen ... 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (23. Januar 2008)

He Sören auch von mir alles Gute! Die Highroller sind heil angekommen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Januar 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> He Sören auch von mir alles Gute! Die Highroller sind heil angekommen?


 

 hallo slaine, danke, jau hat alles bestens geklappt. danke auch für die cd


----------



## schappi (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hat schon mal jemand die Matschtiefe im Deister gemessen?
Wie sieht es aus.
Exto hat abgefragt ob es Sinnmacht am Sonntag zu fahren
Wettervorhersage sieht allerdings nicht sehr prickelnd aus:
http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn du nur Aspaltierte Wege fährst kein Problem ansonsten an Grab und Co Knie Tief 

Leider haben die Forstarbeiter auch die ganzen Zufahrtsstrasse umgewälzt so das die auch rausfallen.

Werde an WE aber mal den Westdeister erkunden dort dürfte es nicht ganz so schlimm sein.


----------



## schappi (23. Januar 2008)

Ist das mit dem Westdeister prinzip Hoffnung oder Wissen?

Homer fahr doch heute abend ne runde mit dem Hund (ach nee geht ja nicht wir sind ja zusammen bein Spinning) dann schau doch mal aus dem Fenster und gib uns ne Matschstandsmeldung. Ich bin da nicht sehr optimistisch das auf dem Fernsehturmtrail oder am feggendorfer Trail etwas geht 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (23. Januar 2008)

ich war eben mit ém Hund um Barsinghausen herum . Alles abseits der Waldautobahnen ist seifigund  geht in die Beine- macht keinen Spaß, also warten.

taxifolia


----------



## Phil81 (23. Januar 2008)

. Doppelpost


----------



## Phil81 (23. Januar 2008)

@schappi
Beides schlimmer als die Annaturm trails kann es ja nicht kommen. Aber Mensch und Material wollen bewegt werden was will man machen.

Also wenn es die Nächsten Tage nicht wieder so schüttet könnte es aber zum Samstag hin durchaus wieder ganz OK sein. Die nächste Woche sieht ja ganz gut aus. Also schauen wir mal


----------



## Loni (24. Januar 2008)

sonst müsst ihr in die Eilenriede kommen. da ist stellenweise auch schlamm, aber geht schon


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Januar 2008)

eilenriede ???   wowww . da machst ja richtig höhenmeter *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2008)

Sören hast du Lust am Sonntag mit zum Spinning zu kommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören hast du Lust am Sonntag mit zum Spinning zu kommen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



schappi wirst du alt 
als du mir zum geburtstag gratuliert hast , hast du mich gefragt, ob ich sonntag mit will, und ich hatte :" ja, sehr gerne " geantwortet .

wir hatten uns auch über die vorturnerin unterhalten  

... n a   ,    kommt die erinnerung wieder ?


l.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2008)

Öhm... Ähm,

naja, irgendwie habe ich im Augenblick etwas viel um die Ohren.

Ich bin schon die ganze Woche am Berichte schreiben. Darum schaue ich hier auch so oft mal rein zur Ablenkung.
Dann holst du mich um 10:30 Uhr ab!
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Öhm... Ähm,
> 
> naja, irgendwie habe ich im Augenblick etwas viel um die Ohren.
> 
> ...



nicht schlimm , geht mir z. zt . aber auch so. nutze das forum auch zur ablenkung, um mal ein paar minuten an was anderes zu denken und um mal paar sekunden abzuschalten 

bin dann sonntag gg. uhr bei dir.


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2008)

Was haltet ihr von dem Bild
http://www.fraizaitstrampler.lu/images/g0408717.jpg
und da drunter: Live is short go biking


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Bild
> http://www.fraizaitstrampler.lu/images/g0408717.jpg
> und da drunter: Live is short go biking



Hi Carsten,
ich finde da sollte was vom Deister draufstehen, so als persönliche Note. 
Ansonsten ist das Bild ok. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute
was haltet Ihr von der Idee ein eigenen Aufkleber für die Benutzer hier im Forum zun entwerfen:
über dem Aufkleber 
*                              Deisterschrate*






[/URL][/IMG]
*                       Life is short , go biking *Version Schappi
*                       Lif's short bike naked* Version Roudy den traut ersich aber nicht aus Auto zu machen. Wobei auf Extos MX das hätte was!
Es werden noch zündende Ideen gesucht und und ein gutes Bild als Logo.
Also Leute ran!
Vieleicht könnte Homer das dann auch bald auf eine Wand der Bantorfer Höhe Sprayen oder malen?
Gruß
Schappi
Es wrede
Version Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (25. Januar 2008)

hmm...älterer Biker mit rosa Handschuhen und rosa stiefelletten ( ok, das kann man in 30 sek. ändern) mit ´nem enganliegenden Anzug- sieht aus wie Freddy Mecury auf ´m Weg zu seinem Freund Ich könnte mich schwer identifizieren. 
Ich schau´ mich mal nach ´was anderem um, die Idee ist aber gut, Schappi, nicht böse sein.

taxifolia


----------



## nippelspanner (25. Januar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..aus wie Freddy Mecury auf ´m Weg zu seinem Freund



Jupp! Alleine schon der Schenkelbesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Januar 2008)

Leute,
Ihr habt ja recht!
Ich wollte hier nur die Diskussion in Gang bringen und Ideen sammeln,
Ich kann leider nicht zeichnen sonst hätte ich schon was zu papier gebracht.
vieleicht hat ja jemand eine gut Idee oder kennt jemanden der jemand kennt
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Januar 2008)

Ich versuche gerade diesen Herren






auf dieses Bike






zu setzen und die "Deister-Trail-Surfer" als Namen (Kurzform DTS statt der Startnummer) zu etablieren. vielleicht kann das ja einer zeichnen. Ich hab Daniel auch schon damit beauftragt.


----------



## Loni (25. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> eilenriede ???   wowww . da machst ja richtig höhenmeter *grins*



nö, hm natürlich weniger, aber auf den pfaden durch den Wald preschen macht schon Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Januar 2008)

Schappi hatte schonmal 2 Touren durch Hannover auf Radwegen durchs Grüne incl. toller Einkehrmöglichkeiten vorgeschlagen. Startpunkt wäre Bhf Linden/Fischerhof. Als Familientour, auch mit Kinderanhänger, wär das doch auch ne tolle Sache wenn der Wald zu vermatscht ist.


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> nö, hm natürlich weniger, aber auf den pfaden durch den Wald preschen macht schon Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß!!



Spaß gibt's nicht nur in Verbindung mit Höhenmetern. In Amerongen (NL) hab ich mal nen netten Nachmittag auf extra für Biker angelegten, fast topfebenen Singletrails verbracht. Hat Riesen-Spaß gemacht...


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Spaß gibt's nicht nur in Verbindung mit Höhenmetern. In Amerongen (NL) hab ich mal nen netten Nachmittag auf extra für Biker angelegten, fast topfebenen Singletrails verbracht. Hat Riesen-Spaß gemacht...



is klar , und in jedem coffee-shop  ne pause gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Januar 2008)

Da das Wetter am Sonntag bescheiden wird http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
gehe ich mit Hoerman zum Spinning.
Das mit dem Bike durch die Eilenriede sollten wir uns für den Frühling mal vornehmen. Da könnten wir auch mal unsere Familien mitnehmen.
Exto ihr könnte mit der S Bahn von Minden anreisen.
Lena,
mit unserer klBT wird das in diesem Leben bestimmt auch noch mal was.
Das wetter wird auch eines Tages wieder gut. Ich früe mich schon aufs Bergwerk ad sit es wenigsten schön warm und regnet nicht!
Gruß
Schappi

Macht euch mal gedanken über ein schönes Logo
Ein Sponsor für die Aufkleber hat sich auch schon gefunden
Will aber im Augenblick noch anonym bleiben


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hier nochmal ein Bikerbild für den Aufkleber.
Vielleicht kann Homer ja noch nen paar Bäume als Hintergrund zeichen...
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (25. Januar 2008)

fährt morgen jemand im Deister?


----------



## taxifolia (25. Januar 2008)

nee, muss zeichnen...

taxifolia


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Januar 2008)

das wäre auch ein nettes Bild. Sollte event. vor den Trails aufgestellt werden


----------



## slaine (25. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> fährt morgen jemand im Deister?



yep, evtl, wetter scheint ja passabel zu werden


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2008)

Da bin ich wieder! Sören, herzlichen Glühstrumpf nachträglich!
Skifahren war super, hab mir aber leider bei einer Schneeballschlacht das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Und jetzt das Gute daran: Mein Bettnachbar im Krankenhaus kam aus Bad Salzdetfurth im Harzvorland und hat mich zur CC-WM im Sommer dorthin eingeladen 
Also, weiterhin fröhliches Matschpflügen,

Johann

Edit: Bundesliga, nicht WM http://www.bad-salzdetfurth.de/ddd/P418 .


----------



## exto (26. Januar 2008)

Mann Johann,

da sei mal froh, dass du dir dein Schlüsselbein nicht beim Tee umrühren gebrochen hast. Der Spott wär' dir gewiss.  

Vielleicht solltest du dein Freizeitverhalten mal überdenken: Mach einfach mehr gefährliche Sachen, wie Biken und Ski fahren. Da scheinst du auf der sicheren Seite zu sein  

Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Januar 2008)

Bad Salzdetfurth ist klasse. Roudy und ich waren die letzen Jahre auch schon da. Tolle Atmosphäre, Action an der Strecke und die Weltelite hautnah. Da sollten wir mal zusammen hin.


----------



## exto (26. Januar 2008)

So, ihr Lieben. Ich komm grad von meiner "malsehenobsschonwiedergeht"-Tour und siehe da: Es geht!

Unterwegs ist mir eingefallen, dass Carsten(?) mal die Idee für 'ne Grundlagenausdauer-Mittellandkanaltour hatte. Obwohl jetzt ja noch *dieses *Wochenende ist, würde ich für *nächstes* Wochenende folgendes vorschlagen:

Treffen am Samstag dem 2.2. um 12:05h am Bahnhof in Bad Oeynhausen. Dann an der Weser entlang bis Minden, am Kanal entlang bis Haste. Von dort aus sollten alle ne gute Verbindung nach Hause haben.

Strecke sind etwa 65 recht nette autofreie Kilometer teils Asphalt, teils Schotter, mit vernachlässigbaren 150 HM.

Meiner Meinung nach (zumindest trainingstechnisch) für diese Jahreszeit ne nette Sache. 

Die Tour ist, was den Untergrund angeht auf jeden Fall wetterunabhängig. Nur fieser Dauerregen oder (schlimmer) Ostwind könnten den Spaß verderben.

A propos Spaß: Je mehr Leute, desto mehr Spaß! Wer kommt also mit?

Unten folgt die Zugverbindung: (Bei mehrheitlichem Interesse funktioniert das Ganze auch Sonntags und jeweils stundenweise früher oder später)

Hannover Hbf 	Sa, 02.02.08 	ab 	11:09 	Gleis 12 		RE 14008 	Regional-Express

Wunstorf 	  	ab 	11:22 	 
Haste 	  	ab 	11:28 	 
Stadthagen 	  	ab 	11:37 	 
Bückeburg 	  	ab 	11:45 	 
Minden(Westf) 	  	ab 	11:52 	 
Porta Westfalica 	  	ab 	11:57 	 
Bad Oeynhausen 	Sa, 02.02.08 	an 	12:03 	Gleis 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2008)

Axel das hört sich gut an,
wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist bin ich dabei (mit dem X8)
Die Verbindung passt auch ganz gut für uns Deisterschrate, wir könne mit der S1 nach Haste fahren und dort in den RE steigen:

  10:56 ab Lemmie Bahnhof
11:22 an Haste Bahnhof  S-Bahn S1Haste Bahnhof  
  Linie S1: Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich   

 11:28 ab Haste Bahnhof
11:51 an Minden, Bahnhof  RE 14008 RegionalExpress Rheine, Bahnhof 

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## f&f (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bei der Grundlagenausdauerkanaltour würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. Meine Kondition hats dringend nötig und nächstes Wochenende habe ich ausnahmsweise  mal frei.

Schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## Phil81 (26. Januar 2008)

Entwarnung für den Deister. Westdeister is alles gut Fahrbar. Der Boden ist weich aber griffig.


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo Exto,
hast genau die richtige FAhrtrichtung gewählt. 
Da müssten wir wenns nicht wieder Ostwind gibt durchweg Rückenwind haben....  
Für Downhilli und mich wäre die Tour äusserst günstig gelegen, da wir in der Nähe des Kanals wohnen.
Werde aber falls ich mitkomme erst kurzfristig zusagen, da am Sonntag Kindergeburtstag ansteht (und Papa vermutlich mit vorbereiten muss )
Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (26. Januar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> hast genau die richtige FAhrtrichtung gewählt.



Ich hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht... 

Gegenwind am topfebenen Kanal entlang ist die Psychokeule. Das Ist bestimmt gut in der letzten Phase vor nem Wettkampf. Da kann man sich dann die nötige Härte und Agressivität holen  

Wär' schön, wenn du Zeit hättest!

@schappi: X8 ist ok. Nur keine Sliks. Ich hab heute das erste Mal meine Schwalbe Kojak ausprobiert: Absolut reine Sauber-Asphalt-Reifen. Aber rollen wie von alleine...


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Treffen am Samstag dem 2.2. um 12:05h am Bahnhof in Bad Oeynhausen. Dann an der Weser entlang bis Minden, am Kanal entlang bis Haste. Von dort aus sollten alle ne gute Verbindung nach Hause haben.
> 
> Strecke sind etwa 65 recht nette autofreie Kilometer teils Asphalt, teils Schotter, mit vernachlässigbaren 150 HM.
> 
> ...



Wenn kein Ost-Sturm uns das Leben schwer macht, werde ich wohl auch dabei sein. 

Auf der Strecke gibts direkt am Kanal ne Wirtschaft  (Hiddenserborn) .Da kann dann das Geburtstagskind ein Pils oder ein "Klüber-Plex" ausgeben  
Von dort sind es dann noch ca. 22 km bis Haste. Tom und ich steigen dann kurz (in Auhagen) vor Haste aus.

Dann vielleicht bis Samstag!

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2008)

Exto
bist du dir sicher das bei dem Hochwasser der Weser der Weserradweg von Bad Oeynhausen bis Minden befahrbar ist?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (27. Januar 2008)

Kanaltour find ich super! 
 Ich bin am Kanal nach Braunschweig 100km( bei Ost- Wind und +4° )  Das formt den Carakter     Ich hatte da einen Termin. Ich habe 5h für gebraucht eine mehr als eingeplant.  
Zurück lag ich voll im Plan, aber der Wind war zum Glück noch von Ost. 
 Wenn ich´s mit der Familie überein bekomme bin ich dabei. 
 Welches Tempo habt ihr vor, vielleicht kommt mein Frauchen mit.


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Entwarnung für den Deister. Westdeister is alles gut Fahrbar. Der Boden ist weich aber griffig.



Welche Trails bist du denn im Westdeister gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Kanaltour find ich super!
> Ich bin am Kanal nach Braunschweig 100km( bei Ost- Wind und +4° )  Das formt den Carakter     Ich hatte da einen Termin. Ich habe 5h für gebraucht eine mehr als eingeplant.
> Zurück lag ich voll im Plan, aber der Wind war zum Glück noch von Ost.
> Wenn ich´s mit der Familie überein bekomme bin ich dabei.
> Welches Tempo habt ihr vor, vielleicht kommt mein Frauchen mit.



Das Tempo ist wie immer das des Langsamsten.
Aber so einen 25er Schnitt könnten wir bei Rückenwind und  150hm hinbekommen.
Drückt alle die Daumen, daß das Wetter mitspielt.
Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut die Fahrkarte von Haste nach Oyenhausen kostet 9,90 proPerson.
Für die S bahn nach Haste können wir mit 5 Leuten ein Gruppenticket nehmen das für hin und rückfahrt gültig ist
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Tempo ist wie immer das des Langsamsten.
> Aber so einen 25er Schnitt könnten wir bei Rückenwind und  150hm hinbekommen.
> Drückt alle die Daumen, daß das Wetter mitspielt.
> Gruß
> Schappi



sorry, 25er Schnitt schaff ich nur bei Windstärke 12 im Rücken  

Aber event. mit der belgischen Reihe könnten wir den Schnitt schaffen  

@Schappi: das ist ja schon fast Rennrad-Schnitt (Anfänger auf Str.)
ne, im Ernst, ich glaub das ist zu schnell.......... für mich auf jeden Fall.

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2008)

OK Ok 
dann halt langsamer.
Mit dem X8 fahre ich morgens zur Arbeit einen 28er Schnitt.
aber mit dem MTB ist man langsamer da hast du recht.
Ausserdem war ich heute wieder mit Sören heimlich trainieren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> OK Ok
> dann halt langsamer.
> Mit dem X8 fahre ich morgens zur Arbeit einen 28er Schnitt.
> aber mit dem MTB ist man langsamer da hast du recht.
> ...



biste schon mal am Kanal gefahren? Nix mit Asphalt. Du Streber, heimlich trainiert  

Schönes Rest-WE noch

Downhillfaller


----------



## Plonke (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo allesamt , war am Samstag auch für ca 3 Std im Westdeister unterwegs und hatte auch noch das Schweineglück strahlenden Sonnenschein und trockenes aber recht windiges Wetter zu genießen . Die Wanderwege alle im Top Zustand (selbst Matschloch Heisterburg war einigermaßen trocken). Ab 17:00 Uhr hat es dann ja wieder wie aus Eimern .
Ich wäre gerne am Kanal mit dabei , kann aber noch nicht 100%ig zusagen , da unser Krankenstand momentan sehr hoch ist und ich noch nicht weiß ob ich am WE zum Arbeiten verdonnert werde . Nimmt jemand die S-Bahn nach Haste , würde wenns klappt dann in Barsinghausen zusteigen .
Gruss Plonke


----------



## exto (28. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> bist du dir sicher das bei dem Hochwasser der Weser der Weserradweg von Bad Oeynhausen bis Minden befahrbar ist?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Im Moment ist er das. Sollte es die Woche weiter regnen, wird's knapp. Dann fahren wir einfach auf der rechten Weserseite bis Porta. Da fehlen dann größere Teile des Asphaltanteils aber wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo Exto,

ich wollte mal mein grundsätzliches Mitfahrinteresse an der Kanaltour anmelden. Eventuell schaffe ich es aber nicht auf 12 nach Bad Oeynhausen; aber dann könnte ich euch mit der Bahn überholen und um 12:25 in Porta Westfalica zu euch stossen. Wäre das machbar? Wie gesagt, nur ein Notfallplan.

Grüsse, Marcus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Januar 2008)

Mann, mann, mann,
kaum ist man mal kurz nicht onlineschon kommt man mit dem lesen nicht mehr nach.

Zu allererst: Gute Genesung Johann. Zum "Glück" fällt dein Unglück in die Schlechtwetterzeit, da tuts nicht so weh.
Wie Homer schon schrieb, Bad Salsdethfurt ist ein Erlebnis.
Wenn man sieht wie die Pro´s fahren...holla

Zur Wesertour bin ich leider in Osnabrück. Sonntag hätte ich es ggf. drehen und ab Bad Oe nach Hause fahren können aber Samstag ist Familientag. Werde dann wohl das Rad zuhause lassen und im Schinkel joggen.

Da mir die Zeit zum Aufkleber designen fehlt, stimme ich tendenziell Schappi zu

OBEN : Deisterfreunde oder Deister-trail-surfer [Schrat klingt irgendwie zu schrullig]
MITTE : Bandanakinnbartpirat
UNTEN : Lifes short go biking

Das ganze möglichst plakativ und unbunt.

Samstag war ich auch im Wald. Spontan 3h Forstwege. Die Dichte an Wanderern, Joggern und Radlern war enorm. Bis auf den unteren Teil des Farnweges ( relativ trocken) bin ich nur Hauptwege, die alle ebenfalls trocken waren gefahren. 2:45h - 900 hm - 45 km


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2008)

was haltet ihr denn vom namen : mtb-deisterbiker / oder deister-mountainbiker. kurz und trifft alles auf den punkt !


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Januar 2008)

@Roudy: danke, wird schon wieder.
@all: Der Aufkleber ist doch fürs Bike gedacht, oder? Wäre dann ein längliches Design nicht sinnvoll, um ihn auf eins der Rohre kleben zu können? Dann wäre ein Bild allerdings hinderlich.
Ansonsten finde ich "Deister-Trail-Surfer (DTS)" gut.
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2008)

oder wie wär's mit deister-trail-biker (dtb) dann weiß jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Januar 2008)

auch gut. und dann ist die abkürzung auch symmetrisch. (dtb). aber nur in kleinbuchstaben ;-)


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> oder wie wär's mit deister-trail-biker (dtb) dann weiß jeder was gemeint ist.



das find ich auch gut  Mensch Sören, Du bist ja voll kreativ  

Für die Schaumburger aber bitte: ssb-dtb  

Bis bald im Wald, äh Kanal. Komme gerade vom Nachwuchs-MTB-Training mit meiner Tochter (8 1/2 J.) vom Kanal wieder. Ab Region Hannover ist frisch geschottert  

Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (29. Januar 2008)

@ohropax: Klar geht das! Prinzipiell ist der Ein- bzw. Ausstieg mehr oder weniger an jedem Bahnhof möglich, weil keiner weit vom Kanal weg liegt (SHG weiß ich jetzt nicht). Das ist vielleicht für alle interessant, die nur ne Teilstrecke mitfahren wollen.

Sieht ja so aus, als würden mal wieder ein paar neue Gesichter auftauchen. Immer gut  

Sören, Andreas, Lena, wie sieht's denn bei euch aus?

edit: Wasserstand sinkt!


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2008)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> @ohropax: Klar geht das! Prinzipiell ist der Ein- bzw. Ausstieg mehr oder weniger an jedem Bahnhof möglich, weil keiner weit vom Kanal weg liegt (SHG weiß ich jetzt nicht).



SHG: Axel, Luftlinie: Haus-Kanal=1.0km

Heute war gutes Kanal-Wetter. Fast windstill.
Für Samstag siehts gut aus: leichter Schneefall -1 °C 90 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Dicke Mann (29. Januar 2008)

Tag zusammen,
Koffer und ich waren gerade im Deister, kleine Tour im Dunkeln. Die Hauptwege sind zur Zeit ok, die Trails zwar fahrbar aber macht keinen Spaß. Sind am Fernsehturm und am Nordmannsturm eher runtergerutscht als gefahren.
Aber besser als Kanal. Ihr habt Ideen...


----------



## Loni (29. Januar 2008)

moin Junx, 

als Jungbrunnenkarmafee darf ich Euch natürlich bei so einer Fahrt nicht allein lassen... allerdinx ist noch nicht ganz raus, ob ich dieses WE hier bin, oder in Potsdam... ich meld mich, sobald ich's weiß.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Januar 2008)

ich muss dieses WE definitiv arbeiten


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> moin Junx,
> 
> als Jungbrunnenkarmafee darf ich Euch natürlich bei so einer Fahrt nicht allein lassen... allerdinx ist noch nicht ganz raus, ob ich dieses WE hier bin, oder in Potsdam... ich meld mich, sobald ich's weiß.



Potsdam, Bremen, Libyen, Hannover...  

Bist du dir eigentlich jeden Morgen, wenn du aufwachst, 100%ig sicher, wo du grade bist?


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Axel,
Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist um 0Grad mit Schneefall.
Fahre ich nun mit dem X8 da sind Slicks drauf oder mit dem Torque.
Das ES was die Wahl wäre da ist die Gabel zur Wartung.
Kannst du nicht den Schnee abbestellen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Bist du dir eigentlich jeden Morgen, wenn du aufwachst, 100%ig sicher, wo du grade bist?



Axel, 
ich mache das zumindest fur Länderbestimmung so das ich aufs Handy schaue.Anhand des Netzbetreibers hat man dann eine Ahnung wo mann ungefähr ist.

Mir ist das mal nach 2 Wochen Dienstereise durch mehrere Asiatische Länder passiert das ich mich nachts in der eigenen Wohnung nicht mehr zurechtgefunden habe weil ich nicht mehr wusste wo ich war .
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Plonke (30. Januar 2008)

Tach auch !

Hab noch nicht mal richtig zugesagt , da kann ich auch schon wieder absagen . Shit happens , WE ist arbeiten angesagt .   Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spass und ne Portion  trockenes Wetter . 

Gruß Plonke


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> Wettervorhersage für Samstag ist um 0Grad mit Schneefall.
> Fahre ich nun mit dem X8 da sind Slicks drauf oder mit dem Torque.
> Das ES was die Wahl wäre da ist die Gabel zur Wartung.
> ...



Richtige Slicks oder was mit wenigstens ein bisschen Profil? "Echte" Slicks sind an den Stellen, an denen die Weser ihren Schlick zurückgelassen hat, ein bisschen heikel, aber ansonsten auch ok. (Wenn's nicht grad 18mm Dackelschneider sind). Laut Wetter-Online gibt's eher heiteres Wetter mit 2-3 möglichen Schneeflöckchen. Also mal keine Panik


----------



## Scott-y (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dabei und steige in Haste in den Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Richtige Slicks oder was mit wenigstens ein bisschen Profil? "Echte" Slicks sind an den Stellen, an denen die Weser ihren Schlick zurückgelassen hat, ein bisschen heikel, aber ansonsten auch ok. (Wenn's nicht grad 18mm Dackelschneider sind). Laut Wetter-Online gibt's eher heiteres Wetter mit 2-3 möglichen Schneeflöckchen. Also mal keine Panik



Hallo Axel,
schaun mer mal.
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...YPSUCHE=01&PRG=citybild&PROG=citybild&LANG=de
Ich glaube wir sollten Freitag abend kurzfristig entscheiden.
Aber ein bischen Schnee wird mich nicht abhalten.
Hoermann und ich kommen mit der S Bahn nach Haste und steigen dann dort in den RE, dann treffen wir ja ScottY,

Hoerman und ich waren gestren wieder 1,5 h heimlich trainieren.
Zieht euch warm an!

Wo treffen wir uns denn in Bad Oeynhausen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2008)

Ich habe noch eine sehr schöne Wetterseite gefunden,
das wetter am samstg wird nicht schlecht
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103230.html

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (31. Januar 2008)

sehr schön. 
dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß. 
ich kann leider nicht mit. 
bis bald!!  Lena


----------



## Barbie SHG (31. Januar 2008)

Lt. Wetter.com, 35KM/h West(Rücken)wind.....  

Nicht schlecht...  Gut geplant...  

Bei mir stehts leider auch noch nicht fest ob ich dabeisein kann.  

Aber da das Tempo der langsamste bestimmt, werde ich, falls ich dabei bin mit dem Ghost kommen, ist für nen alten Mann einfach komfortabler. 
Bei meinem HArdtail schlafen mir immer die Pfoten ein. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (31. Januar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns denn in Bad Oeynhausen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Der Einfachheit halber direkt auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz, würd' ich sagen...


----------



## f&f (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bei mir könnte es morgen mit der Kanaltour auch klappen  , vorausgesetzt, beim Reifenwechsel morgen früh kommt nichts dazwischen.

Ich steige dann schon in Hannover in den Zug.

Viel Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2008)

wir steigen dann in Haste dazu. Schau mal aus dem fenster.
Wer kommt den jetzt alles mit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Februar 2008)

hallo schappi, 
wann muß ich nochmal 
bei dir sein ?


----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi,
> wann muß ich nochmal
> bei dir sein ?



10:56 Uhr fährt der Zug ab Lemmie, wenn du dein Auto bei mir parken willst dann sein so 10:40 Uhr bei mir, bis zum Bahnhof sind es nur 2min.

Die Fahrkarte nach Bad öhnhausen kannst du im Internet buchen das ist der RE der 11:28 ab Haste Bahnhof fährt und 12:02 da ist. Kostet 9:90
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Februar 2008)

hallo schappi, 
hab grad gebucht, und bin um 10.30h bei dir. bis morgen
gruß
sören


----------



## exto (1. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> wir steigen dann in Haste dazu. Schau mal aus dem fenster.



Aus'm Fenster gucken bringt nicht viel   Beim RE ist das Fahrradabteil in Richtung Westen immer ganz vorne (Also in Haste von der Straße aus gesehen links). Alles Andere ist nervig, weil dann alle ihr Gedöns beim Ein- und Aussteigen um euch rumschleppen müssen.

Bin heute übrigens bis zur Schachtschleuse gefahren: Biss auf ca 500m die wir (wg. Überflutung) auf die B61 ausweichen müssen, ist alles frei.

Also, 12:05h Abfahrt in Bad Ö. vom Bahnhofsvorplatz. Ca 12:40 kommen wir am Schiffsanleger in Porta vorbei (linke Weserseite gegenüber des Bahnhofs), ca. 13:05 an der Schlagde in Minden. Das für alle, die noch'n Stück mit dem Zug sparen wollen.

Wenn der Wind nicht dreht, wird's lustig   Wenn doch,... wie hat ScottY das genannt? ... Charakterbildend! (hab's heute ausprobiert )

Bis Moin, Mädels


----------



## Loni (1. Februar 2008)

ich würd auch gern mit. wird bestimmt lustig. 

exto, sollte ich in Potsdam aufwachen und nicht mehr wissen, wo ich bin, kann ich ja schnell ins Netz gucken, hier steht's ja 

berichtet mal, wie's war!!  bis demnöchst, Junx


----------



## exto (1. Februar 2008)

Nur für den Fall...


*Potsdam*


----------



## Loni (2. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall...
> 
> 
> *Potsdam*



hehehe
        

Danke


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi,
> hab grad gebucht, und bin um 10.30h bei dir. bis morgen
> gruß
> sören



haltet uns 2 plätze frei ! wir steigen in stadthagen um 11.37 zu!!

downhillfaller


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
die Schaumburger Schönwetterbiker  kommen heute mit.
Wir steigen in Stadthagen zu. 
Bis denne 
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn ihr mitkommt muss das Wetter ja trocken bleiben!
Bis gleich
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mitkommt muss das Wetter ja trocken bleiben!
> Bis gleich
> Schappi



na klar!  Hier scheint die Sonne


----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2008)

Hier scheint sie jetzt auch!
Es kann losgehen!!!


----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2008)

Na alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
Sören und ich haben die 90km noch voll gemacht. Wir sind noch mit dem Bike von Haste zu mir nach hause gefahren. Wir waren um 16:30 Uhr zu Hause.
Meine Füsse waren so kalt daß ich unetr der Dusche dei Kremeln in den Zehen gekommen habe und einen Indianertanz unter der Dusche veranstaltet habe.

Aber jetzt ist auch gut und das Sofa ruft.

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Na alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
> Sören und ich haben die 90km noch voll gemacht. Wir sind noch mit dem Bike von Haste zu mir nach hause gefahren. Wir waren um 16:30 Uhr zu Hause.
> Meine Füsse waren so kalt daß ich unetr der Dusche dei Kremeln in den Zehen gekommen habe und einen Indianertanz unter der Dusche veranstaltet habe.
> 
> ...



Ja Super! Das war vernüftig  Schön in Bewegung bleiben. Besser als am Bahnhof stehen und frieren  
So, jetzt Dreckszeug in die Wäsche  

Bis bald
Downhillfaller


----------



## f&f (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wie war denn eure Kanaltour?
Bei mir ist es leider dumm gelaufen. Ich hab mich so richtig verkalkuliert.  
Eigentlich war ich heute morgen schon früh auf den Beinen, so dass ich auf die blöde Idee gekommen bin, bis Wunstorf mit dem Rad zu fahren und da erst in den Zug zu steigen. Leider musste ich wegen Hochwasser zwei mal meine Route ändern und hab so wertvolle Minuten verlohren und den Zug verpasst, sorry. Bin dann trotzdem noch nach Minden gefahren und von da zurück. War zwischendurch ganz schön ungemütlich.
Ich hoffe beim nächsten mal finde ich den Anschluß.  
Güße,
Kristian


----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2008)

Die Tour war gut wir waren 8 Leute.
leider hat der schreckliche Hagelschauer in den wir geraten sind die Tour etwas nass gemacht, Aber selbst die SSB Tom und Dirk sind tapfer weiter gefahren und haben sich nicht mit dem Auto abholen lassen Wir sind von Bad Öhnhausen esrt bis Minden die Wesre abwärts und dann bist Hast den Kanal längs gefahern, Hoermann und ich sind dann noch mit dem Bike weiter bis Wennigsen gefahren Hoermann war so scharf auf die zusätzlichen Winterpokalpunkte und bei mir liefs gerade so gut. (Diese Spanische Arzt ist wirklich sein Geld wert).
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2008)

die adresse vom arzt brauch ich auch . 
schappi hat auf den letzten km ein tempo vorgelegt, dem ich nicht mehr folgen konnte. der ist 29 - 32 km/h geheizt. meine akkus waren nach knapp 75 km echt leer, und die letzten 15 waren der horror. jeder noch so kleine anstieg oder gegenwind hat mich die allerletzten reserven gekostet. 
hab schon frubiase sport getrunken, um den nächtlichen krämpfen vorzubeugen. obwohl ich glaube, das meine waden heute nacht krampfen werden. die merk ich jetzt schon .

aber war ne völlig geile tour  

danke an exto für die idee 

schönen sonntag 

hoerman


----------



## Scott-y (2. Februar 2008)

Mir hats auch Spaß gemacht, auch wenn´s die letzten Kilometer nicht mehr so ausgesehen hat. Fehlendes Trainig ist auch mit guten Willen nicht zu ersetzten. Trotzdem immer zu jeder Schandtat bereit. 
Wärend ich mein Bike noch abgespült habe hat mir meine Frau schon die Wanne volllaufen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die adresse vom arzt brauch ich auch .
> 
> danke an exto für die idee
> 
> ...



Die Adresse kannst du haben. Irgendwie macht der jetzt Sonderpreise weil ihm plötzlich viel Patienten abhanden gekommen sind.

Axel war ne gute Idee sollten wie bei schönem warmen Wetter noch einmal machen.
Inzwischen spüre ich sogar meine Zehen wieder (sind also doch nicht erfroren)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MasterAss (2. Februar 2008)

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal im Deister unterwegs, dank GPS ja kein Problem  
Ist schön bei euch und die Trails sind der Knüller!
Ich bin oben am Annaturm einen trail hinunter zur Wennigser Mark gefahren, oh man war der geil! Welcher war das? LadiesOnly? Da waren auf jeden Fall ein paar nette Gaps und auch eine Holzleiter über nen Schlund  

Schade, dass es so feucht war und die Wurzeln so tückisch sind, so sind leider keine hohen Geschwindigkeiten drin und Sprünge eh nicht 

Eine Frage an Schappi: Du hast doch an deinem Torque die Code, wie ist die Bremse? Dosierbarkeit, Kraft? Dankö!


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> I
> Eine Frage an Schappi: Du hast doch an deinem Torque die Code, wie ist die Bremse? Dosierbarkeit, Kraft? Dankö!



hai, fahr die code an meinem fritzz . die bremse ist echt der hammer. beste bremse, die ich bisher gefahren bin. super zu dosieren , und mit einem finger bekommst du dein bike zum stehen. ist, als wenn du nen anker wirfst .

gruß hoerman


----------



## MasterAss (2. Februar 2008)

dankö!
gekauft


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> dankö!
> gekauft



Das was du gefahren bist hört sich an wie der Ladie only.(ber das ist ja nur einer von vielen)
Ja ich habe die Code an meiem Torque und
Ja ich kann nur wiederholen was Hoerman geschrieben hat:
Dosierbarkeit und Bremspower sind sehr gut und Fading- was ist das ?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Loni,
du bist in:


exto schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall...
> 
> 
> *Potsdam*



Gruß
Schappi

Gestern hat du uns gefehlt es war genau nach deinem Geschmack: nass und dreckig und viele km.
Man muss nicht Masochist sein um mit uns zu fahren, aber es hilft ungemein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Februar 2008)

ich wollte auch mal wie ihr im flachen fahren und da bin ich heut nach der arbeit ne runde mit tina, daniel und hund im feld gefahren. dabei hab ich mal wieder was nützliches gelernt: wenn man zwischen sich und dem trockenen radweg die verhältnsmäßig kurze distanz von nur ca. 100m acker überwinden muss könnte sich bei diesem wetter ein umweg lohnen. ich hab jedenfalls noch nie so viel matsch in so kurzer zeit an rad und füßen gesammelt. leider kommt die einsicht zur umkehr auch immer erst wenn man mitten auf dem acker steht und sich die räder nicht mehr drehen wollen.  ansonsten wars aber mal ne schöne abwechselung zumindest der hund hatte seinen spaß


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2008)

und was hat Tina dazu gesagt?


----------



## Reaper1010 (3. Februar 2008)

Was sagt ihr eig zu dieser BMX Strecke (ich weiß nicht ob sie wirklich so heißt^^) ist diese 150m lange wenn man von Wennigsen aus hochfährt und dann die 2. oder so rechts abbiegt^^


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> und was hat Tina dazu gesagt?



die will nie nie nie mehr eine von mir veranstaletete tour fahren. ich wär immer so extrem


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2008)

Dann muss ich ja das nächste Tourenangebot für sie machen:
eine Frühlingstour durch die Eilenriede, ohne überschwemmte Felder zu queren.
Ich sage ja:
man muss nicht Masochist sein um mit uns zu fahren, aber es hilft ungemein!


----------



## Loni (3. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Gestern hat du uns gefehlt es war genau nach deinem Geschmack: nass und dreckig und viele km.
> Man muss nicht Masochist sein um mit uns zu fahren, aber es hilft ungemein!


So Junx, bin wieder da.
ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch!!!! (am WE werd ich wohl schon wieder nicht in H sein.., aber) spätestens in 2 Wochen fahren wir dann ja gemeinsam  das wird sicher auch aaaaaaanstrengend genug


----------



## Loni (3. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> eine Frühlingstour durch die Eilenriede



da kann ich behilflich sein  mein schöner Hauswald


----------



## ohropax (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,

nochmal Danke für eure nette Aufnahme. Die Tour war wirklich feuchtfröhlich, ich bin bei Gelegenheit wieder dabei. Ich hätte unterwegs auf meinen Anschlusszug auch eine knappe Stunde warten müssen, und da mir das dann doch zu kalt war, bin ich zu meinen Eltern zum duschen gerauscht. Trotz viel Schub auf dem Pedal auf diesen letzten km konnte ich meine Füsse nicht mehr erwecken. Es hat eine knappe halbe Stunde unter der Dusche gebraucht, bis alle dunklen lila Flecken verschwunden waren.

bis denne,
Marcus


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> So Junx, bin wieder da.
> ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch!!!! (am WE werd ich wohl schon wieder nicht in H sein.., aber) spätestens in 2 Wochen fahren wir dann ja gemeinsam  das wird sicher auch aaaaaaanstrengend genug



Ja aber da kann es nicht regnen und Matsch kann es da auch nicht geben!
Kann das überhaupt Spass machen?


----------



## slaine (4. Februar 2008)

Reaper1010 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eig zu dieser BMX Strecke (ich weiß nicht ob sie wirklich so heißt^^) ist diese 150m lange wenn man von Wennigsen aus hochfährt und dann die 2. oder so rechts abbiegt^^



ist super das teil   wurde ja vor nicht allzu langer zeit neu gemacht, lob an die erbauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (4. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Kann das überhaupt Spass machen?


biken macht imma spaaaaaaaaaß!!


----------



## schappi (4. Februar 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> ist super das teil   wurde ja vor nicht allzu langer zeit neu gemacht, lob an die erbauer



Hallo Slaine,
 is da was was ich noch nicht kenne?
wo in etwa( keine Details, oder nur per PN) ist denn das?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine,
> is da was was ich noch nicht kenne?
> wo in etwa( keine Details, oder nur per PN) ist denn das?
> Gruß
> Schappi



moin schappi, wieder zurück von der blutwäsche  ?

ich kenn die strecke , hatte ich dir bei unseren ersten ausritten mit unseren enduros kurz gezeigt. sind sie aber nicht gefahren. sind schöne drops zum üben , teils auch recht heftig .

p.s.  werd mich erstmal wieder ins bett legen. komm grad aus dem büro.
irgendwie hat meine lunge wieder mal was abbekommen. fühl mich mächtig schlapp. ein gefühl, als ob die lunge explodiert beim husten. oder kann es sein , das dein arzt  bei mir was falsches abgefüllt hat ?


----------



## slaine (4. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine,
> is da was was ich noch nicht kenne?
> wo in etwa( keine Details, oder nur per PN) ist denn das?
> Gruß
> Schappi



ja müssten wir auch a mol zusammen fahrn! leider leiden die kicker bei dem matschigen wetter ziemlich, ist mehr was für den sommer...


----------



## Reaper1010 (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin Donnerstag da das erste mal gefahrn und hab mich in meinem unendlichen Können gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt im ersten Double so zerlegt, dass ich mir wohl den Arm geprellt hab^^ 

Aber ich werde das üben!


----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2008)

Homer,
du wurdest gestern beim Spinning vermisst.
Kommst du morgen, ich habe dir einen Platz reserviert?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die adresse vom arzt brauch ich auch .
> ...
> hab schon frubiase sport getrunken, um den nächtlichen krämpfen vorzubeugen. obwohl ich glaube, das meine waden heute nacht krampfen werden. die merk ich jetzt schon .
> 
> ...



Wie kann man sich bei dem Wetter mit Blut von heißblütigen Spaniern versorgen wollen ?
Was bei diesem Wetter hilft ist Eskimo-Pipi mit Limetten und Kubanischen Rohstoffen .

Wäre trotzdem gern dabei gewesen. Hatte aber die obige Behandlung.

Mal was zur Statistik: "Unser" Thread [srääd] steht bei Antworten und Hits auf Platz 2.
Das ist vor allem Schappi und Hoermann zu verdanken.










Weitermachen !

Was geht am WE ? Letzte gemeinsame Ausfahrt vor dem Untertauchen ?
Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Was geht am WE ? Letzte gemeinsame Ausfahrt vor dem Untertauchen ?
> Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen



ich scheide erstmal aus. war heute mal wieder beim doc. bin bis freitag auf gelben schein zu hause. fette bronchitis mit fieber und wieder antibiotika. morgen ist noch stirnhöhlen- und thoraxröntgen angesagt . hab langsam die schna... voll von diesen schei.. erkältungen. 

bis dann 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich scheide erstmal aus. war heute mal wieder beim doc. bin bis freitag auf gelben schein zu hause. fette bronchitis mit fieber und wieder antibiotika. morgen ist noch stirnhöhlen- und thoraxröntgen angesagt . hab langsam die schna... voll von diesen schei.. erkältungen.
> 
> bis dann
> 
> hoerman



Das 1.Opfer der Kanaltour  Gute Besserung Sören ! Ihr müsst auch nicht immer so übertreiben  
Was ist eigentlich mit Exto, von dem hat man seit Samstag nachmittag am Kanal nix mehr gehört  Hat es ihn auch dahingerafft  

Also Hoerman, jetzt aber mal richtig gesund werden und laß dich von keinem hier zum biken überreden  

Bis bald im Wald (oder Krankenhaus)

Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich bei dem Wetter mit Blut von heißblütigen Spaniern versorgen wollen ?
> Was bei diesem Wetter hilft ist Eskimo-Pipi mit Limetten und Kubanischen Rohstoffen .
> 
> Wäre trotzdem gern dabei gewesen. Hatte aber die obige Behandlung.
> ...



Diese Labertaschen Schappi + Hoerman    

So, hab jetzt mit Exto gleichgezogen


----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2008)

JA 
um Exto mache ich mir sorgen, der ist untergetaucht.
Exto habe ich dich so mit meinem Tempo demoralisiert, daß du jetzt deine Abende auf der Rolle verbringst?
Sören gute Besserung!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (6. Februar 2008)

Nu mal gemach, Gevattern  

Alles im grünen Bereich. Ich hab nur im Moment so viel Arbeit um die Ohren, dass ich kaum Gelegenheit hatte mich hier rumzutreiben.

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat, auf der kleinen Flachlandhatz. 

Inzwischen hab ich rausgefunden, dass es von Osnabrück aus einen Stichkanal zum Mittellandkanal gibt   Strecke vom Bahnhof OS-Hasetor bis Bad Oeynhausen: 98 Km. Das werd ich demnächst mal ausprobieren. Grob überschlagen müssten sich beide Strecken zur Osnabrück - Haste - Tour mit ca. 135 km kombinieren lassen...

Immer schön dran denken: Flachheizen gibt Power und (nä, ScottY) formt den Charakter...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nu mal gemach, Gevattern
> ...Inzwischen hab ich rausgefunden, dass es von Osnabrück aus einen Stichkanal zum Mittellandkanal gibt  Strecke vom Bahnhof OS-Hasetor bis Bad Oeynhausen: 98 Km. Das werd ich demnächst mal ausprobieren. Grob überschlagen müssten sich beide Strecken zur Osnabrück - Haste - Tour mit ca. 135 km kombinieren lassen...
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (6. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree;4456191 ([URL="http://www.deisterkreisel.de/" schrieb:
			
		

> www.deisterkreisel.de[/URL])



Sieht gut aus!

Sag mal Roudy, wo findest du solche Statistiken???


----------



## schappi (6. Februar 2008)

Hast du schon mal versucht den Deisterkreisel nach der offiziellen Ausschilderung zu fahren?
erwachsene Männer sollen dabei weinend zusammengebrochen sein weil sie das gefühl hatten föllig orientierungslos zu sein.

Aber 135km hört sich an wie eine Ansage!
Bin ich dabei wenn die SSB nicht dabei sind.
trotz ihres Spitznamens bin ich bei 9 von 10 Touren die ich mit den beiden gefahren bin pitschenass geworden.
Aber an einem lauen sonnigen Frühlingstag könnte mir das schon gefallen.
Und wenn ich dann wieder mit Hoerman von Haste mit dem Bike nach hause fahre kommt man auf über 160km was hälst dun davon Sören?

Roudy: mit euch termine machen ist wie der versuch wasser in Körbe zu pumpen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Aber an einem lauen sonnigen Frühlingstag könnte mir das schon gefallen.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Und wenn ich an diesem Frühlingstag wieder fit bin, komme ich natürlich mit und stelle meinen persönlichen neuen Rekord mit 160km auf. 150 hab ich schonmal gemacht  

Johann


----------



## Scott-y (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn ihr mir Vorsprung gebt, bin ich dabei. Ich liebe Grenzerfahrungen.  Bis dahin habe ich dann auch schon wieder ein paar km auf dem Tacho.
 Man fühlt sich hinterher immer so gut. P.S. und man hat im Alter seine Enkeln was zu erzählen, was für ein toller Hecht man mal vor 20 Jahren war.


----------



## Scott-y (6. Februar 2008)

Wie kommt man denn an diese Statistik? Ich habs probiert, bin aber wohl zu doof.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Aber an einem lauen sonnigen Frühlingstag könnte mir das schon gefallen.
> Und wenn ich dann wieder mit Hoerman von Haste mit dem Bike nach hause fahre kommt man auf über 160km was hälst dun davon Sören?
> 
> 
> ...



160 km ? 
das ist ne ansage, da bin ich dabei  . 
so´n paar kilometer lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen


----------



## schappi (6. Februar 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn an diese Statistik? Ich habs probiert, bin aber wohl zu doof.



Scotty,
rechts neben dem Thread ist doch die zahl der postings. wen du darauf klicks erscheint die Statistik.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (6. Februar 2008)

Irgend etwas mache ich anders als du. Wenn ich die Zahl z.B. 3322 anklicke kommt nur der Beitrag aber nichts anderes.


----------



## Loni (6. Februar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich an diesem Frühlingstag wieder fit bin, komme ich natürlich mit und stelle meinen persönlichen neuen Rekord mit 160km auf. 150 hab ich schonmal gemacht
> 
> Johann



wollen wir jawohl schwer hoffen, dass du bald wieder fit bist!!

scotty: guckst du hier und klickst auf die Zahl der Beiträge 

müsste klappen.

schöne Grüße an alle vonne Loni

ich fahr am WE mal wieder weg... ins *Allgäu* 

zwar ohne Rad, aber die Berge sind ja trotzdem schön


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> schöne Grüße an alle vonne Loni
> 
> ich fahr am WE mal wieder weg... ins *Allgäu*
> 
> zwar ohne Rad, aber die Berge sind ja trotzdem schön



*Daughter of a gipsy!!*
gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Februar 2008)

hallo leute , 

wollte nur mal rein informativ wissen, ob ihr irgendwelche bikeaktivitäten
für dieses wochenende geplant habt. 
leider für mich nur rein informativ, da ich ja bei sonnenschein grundsätzlich krank bin  .
werde wohl das wochenende nutzen , gesetz dem fall die fehlende teile kommen morgen, um meinen neuen sting-rahmen aufzubauen. 
naja, so kann ich jedenfall was nützliches an diesem wochenende machen. 

also leute, haut in die tasten und macht mich neidisch .

viel spaß am WE

hoerman


----------



## frasuka (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Sören,
nur so rein informativ:
Ich werde am Samstag ne schöne runde mit nem Kumpel durch den lippischen Forrest starten.
Passt hervorragend in meinen Trainingsplan.
Ich bringe zum Deisterkreisel noch nen sehr netten Kumpel mit. 
Der orientiert sich seit Dezember beinhart am Bike Trainingsplan und hat im Vergleich zu früher super zugelegt.
Bei mir kann ich auch schon Fortschritte erkennen.
Es lohnt sich also, dieses langweilige G1 Training auf der Rolle.

Ich freue mich auf unsere Deister Tour und noch mehr auf den E1!!!!
Auf Euch natürlich auch.

Ach so; eine gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir, viel Spass beim Basteln.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Februar 2008)

hallo frank ,

so langsam macht ihr mir alle mit euren trainingsplänen echt mächtig angst.
wo soll das denn hinführen ? 
das ich meilenweit hinterher hänge  und schappis angebot mit dem spanischen arzt annehmen muß

ich glaub ich muß auch langsam anfangen zu trainieren


----------



## frasuka (7. Februar 2008)

hey Sören, 
mir kommen gleich die Tränen 
So viel, wie Du unterwegs bist, da müssen wir, bzw. ich schon trainieren, damit
wir/ich mithalten können.
Du hast also angefangen.  

Ich fahre momentan 2-4h am WE im Wald und ca. 4h auf der Rolle, täglich ne Stunde und dann halt nach 3 Einheiten nen Tag Pause.
Hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen.
Allerdings bin ich da auch noch am WE ca. 6-8h im Wald gefahren...

Aber hast schon Recht, bin mal gespannt; vor allem was Exto so im April drauf hat, bei dem Trainingspensum    

Schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle
Tschüß


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2008)

Ich muss am Wochennede meine Steuererklärung machen.
Bin aber für jede Ablenkung dankbar,
Am Sonntag Vormittag hätte ich schon Lust auf ein Bischen singletrail
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Februar 2008)

@ frank 

soviel würd ich auch gern trainieren. ausser 2 - 3 man spinning war bei mir nicht viel. 
am wochenende war´s ja nur am regnen. da hast du schon mehr stunden im sattel verbracht als ich. 
ich werde aber wohl nach meiner genesung auch mal intensiver anfangen müssen, um bei eurem trainingspensum mithalten zu können.

und das ich ernst


----------



## exto (7. Februar 2008)

Na, nu lasst das mal hier nicht zu ner Trainingsmeisterschaft ausarten...

So wie ich das sehe ist das Ziel für 2008 doch wieder *SPASS* haben, oder? 

Wenn ein bisschen systhematisches Training dazu beiträgt, die Winter-Langeweile zu vertreiben, den Sommer-Blödsinn ein bisschen schmerzfreier zu überstehen und die wuchernde Wampe ein bisschen im Zaum zu halten, iss doch gut. Wenn nicht, auch gut!

Ich hab jedenfalls nicht vor, bei den geplanten Events mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen rumzugurken oder ein schlechtes Gewissen zu kriegen, wenn mal ne Woche lau ist.

*Locker bleiben *


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Na, nu lasst das mal hier nicht zu ner Trainingsmeisterschaft ausarten...
> 
> So wie ich das sehe ist das Ziel für 2008 doch wieder *SPASS* haben, oder?
> 
> ...




*BRAVO    *


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> *BRAVO    *



downhillfalli gibt die nächste runde aus. 
man beachte den 3.333 eintrag.




D A N K E !!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo frank ,
> 
> so langsam macht ihr mir alle mit euren trainingsplänen echt mächtig angst.
> wo soll das denn hinführen ?
> ...



Axel hat recht. Entspannt bleiben, lächeln und Spass haben. Der Rest kommt von allein. 
Im letzten Jahr saß ich vor Merxhausen genau 20 Std. auf dem Rad (in 3,5 Monaten) und war gut dabei !
Frasukas und Extos Umfänge kriege ich auch nicht mal Ansatzweise hin. Das was am Ende fehlt muss man eben Mental ausgleichen .

Mal sehen was das WE bietet.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht den Deisterkreisel nach der offiziellen Ausschilderung zu fahren?
> erwachsene Männer sollen dabei weinend zusammengebrochen sein weil sie das gefühl hatten föllig orientierungslos zu sein.
> 
> Roudy: mit euch termine machen ist wie der versuch wasser in Körbe zu pumpen.
> ...



 habe ich nicht ! Aber manchmal fragte ich mich schon nach welchen Kriterien die Schilder aufgestellt wurden (oder auch nicht).
Gesamt kamen 90 km mit 600 hm in 4h zusammen.

Sorry für die Termindichte. Glücklich macht uns das auch nicht. Die Familie ist groß, die runden Geburtstage kommen Schlag auf Schlag, dann Ostern und dann Kurzurlaub in Dresden und danach im Sauerland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Frasukas und Extos Umfänge kriege ich auch nicht mal Ansatzweise hin...



...sagt der, der im WP die gleiche Punktzahl hat...


----------



## ohropax (7. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie wäre es sonst mal mit dem Deisterkreisel ? Außenrum auf Radwegen ca. 100 km (www.deisterkreisel.de)



WORD.
Oder lohnt der Weg sich eher wenns grün ist, also im Frühling?

Grüsse, Marcus


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> downhillfalli gibt die nächste runde aus.
> man beachte den 3.333 eintrag.
> 
> 
> ...



  bitte


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Februar 2008)

Moin Sören,

würde gerne am Sonntag eine Runde im Deister drehen. Wie wär´s mit uns beiden?  Start 11:00 Parkplatz Nienst. Pass? Außerdem will ich endlich dein Fritzi sehen.


----------



## frasuka (8. Februar 2008)

Axel hat recht. Entspannt bleiben, lächeln und Spass haben. Der Rest kommt von allein. 

Ihr habt alle Recht, schön locker bleiben, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund, die Natur genießen, das gute Gespräch beim lecker Bierchen... 
Hallo aufwachen, biken bedeutet Kampf, der Kampf mit dem inneren Schweinehund und noch viel schlimmer, der Kampf mit den Müttern meiner Töchter...   
Ich freue mich halt schon wie ein kleiner Junge auf unsere baldigen Touren, und so benehme ich mich dann auch. 
Viel Spaß am WE


----------



## 1Tintin (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Hallo Nippel,
würde auch gerna am SO fahren,
nehmt Ihr mich mit?

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Februar 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Moin Sören,
> 
> würde gerne am Sonntag eine Runde im Deister drehen. Wie wär´s mit uns beiden?  Start 11:00 Parkplatz Nienst. Pass? Außerdem will ich endlich dein Fritzi sehen.



hallo und guten morgen,

liebend gern  ...

nur leider nicht dieses wochenendebin noch heftigst erkältet von unserer
kanaltour. schluck antibiotika und hab noch nicht wirklich das gefühl, das es mir viel besser geht.
wüsste bei dem wetter auch was besseres als zu hause sich zu langweilen.

außerdem hab ich vom downhillfaller bikeverbot, bis ich wieder vollständig gesund bin .

werde mich wohl am wochenende im keller verkriechen, und meinen neuen 
rahmen aufbauen. so kann ich mich ein wenig ablenken.

wünsche den gesunden ein tolles wochenende im wald.

es ist echt zum heulen. da steht das beste wochenende dieses jahres vor der tür, 
und ich darf nicht biken gehen


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo und guten morgen,
> 
> liebend gern  ...
> 
> ...



Hi Sören,
mir gehts leider genauso...   
Fette Rüsselpest seit Mittwoch. ****!!!!  
Bei der Vorhersage tut so was richtig weh. 
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und allen andern viel Spaß auf den Trails! 
@Schappi: Viel Spaß bei der Steuer 
Gruß an alle
Tom


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Moin Sören,
> 
> würde gerne am Sonntag eine Runde im Deister drehen. Wie wär´s mit uns beiden?  Start 11:00 Parkplatz Nienst. Pass? Außerdem will ich endlich dein Fritzi sehen.



Hallo Nippel,
ob Sören am Sonntag schon wieder Kann und darf weiss ich nicht.
ich hätte aber Lust und zeit wollen wir uns am Sonntag um 11:30 Uhr am Annaturm oder der Laube treffen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (8. Februar 2008)

ich will mit .....( und fahre heute auch....ätsch ! Rüsselseuchler. ) 

taxifolia


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> mir gehts leider genauso...
> Fette Rüsselpest seit Mittwoch. ****!!!!
> Bei der Vorhersage tut so was richtig weh.
> ...



Mit der heutigen Jugend ist nichts mehr los. Kaum biken sie mal 3 std bei Hagel und Regen und schon werden sie krank.

Homer, was macht deine Kauleiste? Alles wieder OK?
Wo treffen wir uns Annaturm oder Laube?
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Februar 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hallo Nippel,
> würde auch gerna am SO fahren,
> nehmt Ihr mich mit?
> Tintin


Naaa Klaaa!

@Schappi u. Tintin: Schlage vor, Tintin und ich treffen uns um 10:30 am Pass und sind dann um 11:00 am Anaturm und gabeln da Schappi auf. Wär das was? Evtl. kommt mein Frauchen auch mal mit.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> mir gehts leider genauso...
> Fette Rüsselpest seit Mittwoch. ****!!!!
> Bei der Vorhersage tut so was richtig weh.
> ...



hallo tom,

danke für die genesungswünsche  
wünsch dir natürlich auch schnellste genesung .

lass dich schön pflegen am wochenende und ärgere dich nicht.
die jungs holen sich bei dem schönen wetter alle richtig was weg, da bei denen der xxx. te frühling ausgebrochen ist, und sie wieder in kurzen hosen unterwegs sind.
und wenn wir nächste woche wieder fit sind, lachen wir


----------



## taxifolia (8. Februar 2008)

@ schappi :

Jugend ist aber weit definiert bei Dir. Ich wünsche natürlich auch beste Genesung ......, ach hoermann wenn Du die Rüsselseuche nicht überleben solltest, kümmere ich mich dann um Deine Bikes- versprochen.


----------



## taxifolia (8. Februar 2008)

... ******** hoerman mit zwei "n"- kommt nicht wieder vor.

taxi


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Naaa Klaaa!
> 
> @Schappi u. Tintin: Schlage vor, Tintin und ich treffen uns um 10:30 am Pass und sind dann um 11:00 am Anaturm und gabeln da Schappi auf. Wär das was? Evtl. kommt mein Frauchen auch mal mit.



OK abgemacht: 11:00 Uhr am Sonntag am Annaturm!
bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @ schappi :
> 
> Ich wünsche natürlich auch beste Genesung ......, ach hoerman wenn Du die Rüsselseuche nicht überleben solltest, kümmere ich mich dann um Deine Bikes- versprochen.



keine chance taxi.
die nehm ich mit. auf dem fritzz werd ich begraben , links und rechts das sting und das reaction .


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

Vieleicht sollten wir alle Testamente machen.
So mit den Formulierungen: ".... dann möchte ich mit meinem treuen Begleiter den Cube Fritzz begraben werden" Unsere Vorfahren die alten Germanen oder die Vikinger haben das mit ihren Pferden und Booten auch so gemacht. Wenn das (wir Deutschen sind da ja sehr bürokratisch) aus irgentwelchen Umweltschutzgründen nicht geht kann man ja formuliern "... vermache ich mein bestes Stücke mein Canyon Torque meinem Freund....... damit er es immer in Ehren halten mag"

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (8. Februar 2008)

na so schlimm wird's jawohl nicht kommen. 
ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE bzw. gute und schnelle Besserung. 
bin fast neidisch um das gute Wetter, aber ich hab ja SChnee


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

In deinem zarten Alter habe ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn auch so gedacht.

Aber wenn nach einer harmlosen Kanaltour von Bad Oeynhausen nach Haste bzw Wennigsen die Hälfte der Teilnehmer bei diesem Traumwetter (alleine) das Bett hüten muss.... dann kommen einem schon morbide Gedanken.

Ausserdem hat Taxi damit angefangen und Hoerman gesagt das er mit seien Bikes begraben werden will. Du fehlst uns mit deinem Jungbrunnenkarma. Du willst wohl mit uns nichts mehr zu tun haben, dauernd fährst du woandes hin.
kannst du dich noch an Wallhalla erinnern, unsere Tour im November ,(der Bikerhimmel)

Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> mir gehts leider genauso...
> Fette Rüsselpest seit Mittwoch. ****!!!!
> Bei der Vorhersage tut so was richtig weh.
> ...



Na dann brauch ich ja nicht jetzt anzurufen und zu fragen ob wir gleich ne Runde HT im GA1 fahren wollen  und morgen mit dem Fully voll ausserhalb GA1 durch Deister oder Bückeberg heizen wollen   
Am Sonntag kann ich leider überhaupt nicht  

Gute Besserung allen "Geschwächten"  
Downhillfaller


----------



## taxifolia (8. Februar 2008)

Da wir sich der Friedhofsgärtner aber bedanken, wenn er so´n dreieckigen Riesensarg ( hoerman auf dem Fahrrad sitzend  ) verbuddeln soll und noch zwei weitere bikes dazu-ts,ts.ts.

taxi


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

Na da nimmt man wieder die Technik unserer Vorfahren und baut ein Hühnengrab
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...%BChnengrab&start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=de&sa=N
dann sieht der Freidhof auch nicht mehr so eintönig aus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (8. Februar 2008)

Moin,

ein bischen aufpassen am Landysonly im Bereich bis zur kleinen Holzbrücke. Hier lagen dieverse Äste und Stöcker quer. Des weiteren wurde die Kicker im Oberen Bereich eingerissen. Stöcker und Äste habe ich weitesgehend entfernt.

Naja wenn man sich mal anschaut welche dimensionen das gerade im Oberen Bereich angenommen hat war es eigendlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Passiert. Den Streckenbauern sollte eigendlich auch klar sein das wenn man anfängt ne Dual Strecke dort zu bauen und dazu riesen Erdbewegungen macht dies nicht gerade auf wohlwollen stösst.

Ist halt auch echt die Frage ob man aus den Deister Trails unbedingt nen Bikepark machen muss.

Ansonsten bis auf einige Modderfützen auf den Trails super bedingungen.
Ganz unten beim Farnweg liegen noch zwei umgefallene Bäume aber sonst für Februar


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an und vertreibt mir die morbiden Gedanken.

Hoerman 
du kannst ja hier mal ne Skizze einstellen wie du dir deien Bikersarg vorstellst. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Tischler hier der ihn bauen kann und Homer kann ihn dann in den Farben deines Fritzz lackieren.






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2008)

Das Mit dem Hühnegrab ist bestimmt gutwenn du dir das mal so vorstellst:
http://www.erratiker.ch/CYM/images/Pentre_Ifan.jpg

dann kann man links nen schönen Landehügel dranbauen und hat einen geilen Drop.
Vieleicht hat ja Evel Knievel noch ein paar Ideen wie man das gestalten kann


----------



## exto (8. Februar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Hallo aufwachen, biken bedeutet Kampf, der Kampf mit dem inneren Schweinehund und noch viel schlimmer, der Kampf mit den Müttern meiner Töchter...



Hähä, ich kann mir richtig vorstellen, wenn die Beiden dich richtig in die Zange nehmen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin am WE leider wieder in den heiligen Hallen der ortsansässigen Keksindustrie tätig  aber Sonntag nachmittag wäre noch ne Trainingseinheit nötig. Ab ca 13.30 wär ich  dann im Wald. Vielleicht könnt Ihr euch ja im Westdeister rumtreiben und mich einsammeln


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Februar 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Den Streckenbauern sollte eigendlich auch klar sein das wenn man anfängt ne Dual Strecke dort zu bauen und dazu riesen Erdbewegungen macht dies nicht gerade auf wohlwollen stösst.
> Ist halt auch echt die Frage ob man aus den Deister Trails unbedingt nen Bikepark machen muss.


Mein Reden seit Jahren! Naturbelassen ist immer noch am besten.


----------



## Phil81 (8. Februar 2008)

Und auch nicht so auffällig wie eine z.b. 80 cm hohe steilkurve


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Februar 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Und auch nicht so auffällig wie eine z.b. 80 cm hohe steilkurve



ACHTUNG:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320373


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> keine chance taxi.
> die nehm ich mit. auf dem fritzz werd ich begraben , links und rechts das sting und das reaction .



Zum Thema leichtfertiges Ableben ein ganz klaren "Kommt gar nicht in die Tüte" vom Roudy.
Wäre ja noch schöner wenn jeder so ableben könnte wie er wollte !
Oder wie andere die Räder gebrauchen könnten !!

In der von Schappi bereits angesprochenen deutschen Bürokratie ist dies mindestens 12 Monate vorher schriftlich anzuzeigen! (3 Anträge je 6 Durchschläge etc)
UND : Man braucht mind. 3 Fürsprecher.
Also vergiss es, trink Kamillentee  und schraub !

sonniges Wochenende
Radfahren werden inden Pausen schnell 
Kranksein schafft Mentale Stärke


----------



## Scott-y (9. Februar 2008)

Ich kann heuet Abend erst aus dem Haus, Ich werde wohl 2 Runden um´s Meer ziehen.


----------



## Phil81 (9. Februar 2008)

Waren wieder kräftig Äste auf dem Ladys. Scheint wohl jemand Täglich mit Ästen zu belegen.


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2008)

Wer hat heute Abend Lust auf einen kleinen Night ride?
Tel 0172-4248840
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Februar 2008)

Bin heut abend mit dabei, Treffpunkt um 19:00 bei Schappi. Wir fahren dann im Gehrdener Berg.


----------



## mastercremaster (9. Februar 2008)

hey deister freakx
hat denn auch irgendwer lust auf ne westdeister-trail runde bei hammerwetter?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer hat heute Abend Lust auf einen kleinen Night ride?
> Tel 0172-4248840
> Gruß
> Schappi



na geil  
ich will auch mit . 

ich hab´s noch nie so gehasst wie heute ,bei dem geilen wetter ,krank zu sein 

wünsch euch heute abend viel spaß


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo hoerman, 
lass Dir am besten den Thread sperren bis Du wieder richtig fit bist. Sonst kommst Du noch auf dumme Gedanken.
An alle IBC Admins  stellt den hoerman2201 mal für 1-2 Wochen unter Quarantäne, sonst wirde der nie wieder fit


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na geil
> ich will auch mit .
> 
> ich hab´s noch nie so gehasst wie heute ,bei dem geilen wetter ,krank zu sein
> ...



Sorry hoerman,

es war richtig gut heute  . Ich war ganz allein ( bis auf eine 50 Pers. Wandergruppe) in den Bückebergen. Lucky Luke, dich habe ich auch nicht getroffen  
Geile Trails und tiefe Schlammlöcher haben richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
So, hab meine 2 Touren dieses Wochende hinter mir. 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen im Deister (mit den Spaziergängern  ) 

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Februar 2008)

Ach, hat noch jemand von euch ein Hardtail (Rahmen so 49-50cm) zu verkaufen ???
Mein Schwager habe ich jetzt infiziert und er will mal reinschnuppern, nur muss der Kerl so viel Alimente zahlen  

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo Sören,
bin mit Homer und Scotty 2 std Night Ride durch den Gehrdener Berg gesurft.
Es war richtig gut! Endlich mal keine Wanderer im Wald!!
Sccotty hat die 2x15W IRC mit 15V übertaktet, wen der hinter dir fährt ist das als wen du von einem Auto überholt wirst.
Lass dich nnoch schön pflegen und nipp noch ein bischen an deinem Tee
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> bin mit Homer und Scotty 2 std Night Ride durch den Gehrdener Berg gesurft.
> Es war richtig gut! Endlich mal keine Wanderer im Wald!!
> Sccotty hat die 2x15W IRC mit 15V übertaktet, wen der hinter dir fährt ist das als wen du von einem Auto überholt wirst.
> ...



toll 

danke für die info


----------



## Scott-y (10. Februar 2008)

Das waren 1x 35W  10° und eine 20W mit glaube ich 24° . Wir wollen ja nicht tiefstapeln. Nach 2,5 h war das Akku leer , alles planmäßig.  Ich bin vorher noch nie mit unterwegs gewesen und habe gehofft daß, das Lampengehäuse nicht wegschmilzt.  Aber alles iO.  
 Das Licht ist suuuper. Ich möchte mir nicht entgegen kommen.   
 Vielen Dank noch mal für die Tour, war genau so wie ich´s mag.


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> bin mit Homer und Scotty 2 std Night Ride durch den Gehrdener Berg gesurft.
> Es war richtig gut! Endlich mal keine Wanderer im Wald!!
> Sccotty hat die 2x15W IRC mit 15V übertaktet, wen der hinter dir fährt ist das als wen du von einem Auto überholt wirst.
> ...



Hi Schappi,
bei dem geilen Wetter einen Nightride  

Da wär doch ne Sunshinetour die bessere Wahl. 

Oder hat dich die Steuer zu sehr in Anspruch genommen 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## slaine (10. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ach, hat noch jemand von euch ein Hardtail (Rahmen so 49-50cm) zu verkaufen ???
> Mein Schwager habe ich jetzt infiziert und er will mal reinschnuppern, nur muss der Kerl so viel Alimente zahlen
> 
> VG
> Downhillfaller



Yup also ich hätte noch meinen mattschwarzen 19" HT-Rahmen mit etwas Zubehör zu verkaufen, kennst ja bestimmt noch das Teil


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Schappi,
> bei dem geilen Wetter einen Nightride
> 
> Da wär doch ne Sunshinetour die bessere Wahl.
> ...



Ich musste den ganzen Nachmittag Seuererklärung machen. Jetzt ist sie aber fertig.
Als Belohnung dafür gabs den Night Ride,
der Gehrdener Berg ist dafür gut geeignet, nicht zu steil aber trotzdem eine Menge Singletrails und wen die beleuchtung ausfällt ist man schnell in der Stadt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sorry hoerman,
> 
> es war richtig gut heute  . Ich war ganz allein ( bis auf eine 50 Pers. Wandergruppe) in den Bückebergen. Lucky Luke, dich habe ich auch nicht getroffen
> Geile Trails und tiefe Schlammlöcher haben richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
> ...



Hey Downhillfaller

Konntest mich auch nicht treffen, da ich heute meine erste Runde 2008 gedreht habe.............
Leider war es mir aus vielen verschiedenen Gründen nicht vergönnt aufs Bike zu steigen.
Aber diese Gründe habe ich jetzt hinter mich gebracht, so dass sie mich nicht mehr vom biken abhalten können     
Ich bin jetzt wieder dabei.
Aber habe gemerkt, dass ich jetzt ganz viel G1 und noch mehr G1 brauche. Oder gibt es noch was darunter, etwa -G1 oder so, was einen nach vorne bringt.
Aber Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht und das ist ja die Hauptsache!
Habe ich ja auch hier gelesen. 
Also ich hoffe ich kann jetzt hier mal wieder ne Runde mitdrehen.
An meinen Reifen scheitert es jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr... NN 2.4 mit normalen Schläuchen gefüllt mit Pannenmilch!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hätte auch noch ein Hardtail zu verkaufen. Ist ein Canyon Yellowstone mit  Xt Ausstattung oder gleich etwas mehr Comfort Giant XTC NRS mit XTR und TUNE LR.

Gruss an alle die heute die Super Sonne im Nacken hatten!
 Lucky-Luke


----------



## taxifolia (10. Februar 2008)

hallo confrartres, 

vielen Dank , dass ihr so geduldig auf mich gewartet habt und mit Klopapier versorgt habt. Konnte mich leider nicht mehr verabschieden zum Grabweg hoch, ich mußte in die nächste Schonung. Jetzt gibt es leider auch ein paar b e s c h i s s e n e Trails. 
Komisch nur, dass relativ wenige dabei waren- na ja Schappi zumindest mußte ja mit seiner 26 jährigen, blonden Steueererklärung kämpfen- der tut mir wirklich leid. 

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> hallo confrartres,
> 
> vielen Dank , dass ihr so geduldig auf mich gewartet habt und mit Klopapier versorgt habt. Konnte mich leider nicht mehr verabschieden zum Grabweg hoch, ich mußte in die nächste Schonung. Jetzt gibt es leider auch ein paar b e s c h i s s e n e Trails.
> Komisch nur, dass relativ wenige dabei waren- na ja Schappi zumindest mußte ja mit seiner 26 jährigen, blonden Steueererklärung kämpfen- der tut mir wirklich leid.
> ...



Wir helfen wo wir können und sei es nur mit Toilettenpapier 
Schön das du gut zurück gekommen bist. Den fehlenden Abschied ebtschuldigen wir, besser als wenn, die braune Brühe aus der Hose tropft 
Ich fand die Tour richtig Klasse. Den Halfpipe-ähnlich Hohlweg schreiben ich mir auf meine Gourmet-Trail-Liste.

Das uns die Jugend *gruß Steve* so eindrucksvoll demonstrierte, dass wir alt und ängstlich sind tut aber schon noch etwas weh 

In diesem Sinne, bis in Kürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Februar 2008)

na dann erzählt dem kranken hoerman mal, was ihr alles so gefahren seid 

nochmal mach ich sowas nicht. dann hol ich mir lieber ne lungenentzündung, als bei so nem wetter nochmal zu hause zu bleiben.


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Februar 2008)

war ein schöner vormittag heute mit euch im deister hatt spaß gemacht jeder zeit wieder  
gruß florian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> hallo confrartres,
> 
> vielen Dank , dass ihr so geduldig auf mich gewartet habt und mit Klopapier versorgt habt. Konnte mich leider nicht mehr verabschieden zum Grabweg hoch, ich mußte in die nächste Schonung. Jetzt gibt es leider auch ein paar b e s c h i s s e n e Trails.
> Komisch nur, dass relativ wenige dabei waren- na ja Schappi zumindest mußte ja mit seiner 26 jährigen, blonden Steueererklärung kämpfen- der tut mir wirklich leid.
> ...



Wir helfen wo wir können und sei es nur mit Toilettenpapier 
Schön das du gut zurück gekommen bist. Den fehlenden Abschied ebtschuldigen wir, besser als wenn, die braune Brühe aus der Hose tropft 
Ich fand die Tour richtig Klasse. Den Halfpipe-ähnlich Hohlweg schreiben ich mir auf meine Gourmet-Trail-Liste.

Das uns die Jugend *gruß Steve* so eindrucksvoll demonstrierte, dass wir alt und ängstlich sind tut aber schon noch etwas weh 

In diesem Sinne, bis in Kürze


----------



## Loni (11. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> In deinem zarten Alter habe ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn auch so gedacht.
> 
> Aber wenn nach einer harmlosen Kanaltour von Bad Oeynhausen nach Haste bzw Wennigsen die Hälfte der Teilnehmer bei diesem Traumwetter (alleine) das Bett hüten muss.... dann kommen einem schon morbide Gedanken.
> 
> ...



Das wird schon alles. Bald fahren wir wieder fröhlich durch Deister und ähnlich reizvolle Gebiete  GEMAINSAM!!!  

hier ein kleines schmankerl von meinem Wochenendurlaub. Mit snowboarden war nix, aber biken im Schnee macht einen riesenSPAß!!!  (Bikehimmel gibt es offenbar nicht nur in Walhalla -guckst du: ) 






[/URL][/IMG]

dieses Bild sollte auch entschuldigen, dass ich Euch dieses WE wieder allein gelassen hab  
nächstes WE wird bestimmt umso lustiger!


----------



## ROC (11. Februar 2008)

Moin...
war ma richtig geil gestern...
ein Glück is der obere GRABWEG wieder FITT!

R


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Februar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ...
> nächstes WE wird bestimmt umso lustiger!


 
Yo, nächstes WE wird cool. Endlich mal wieder bei angenehmen Temperaturen in kurzen Klamotten radeln!

Wetterbericht: Oben 4°C (gefühlt -9°C) // unten 26°C (gefühlt 30°C)

Seht zu, dass die Akkus (Kamera, Licht, Beine, Köpfchen) richtig voll sind, dann wird es umso lustiger  

So, jetzt wieder ( wie Robinson) Beine hoch und auf Feierabend und Freitag warten.

Der Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Februar 2008)

Also, dann eröffne ich mal die Wochenend-Vorfreude-Saison: Meine Süße muss Sonntag arbeiten. Deshalb schlag ich mal die klassische Sonntags-Ostdeister-Trailtour mit anschließender Brakartoffel-Weizenbierorgie vor. Treffen am Sonntag um 11:00h an der Laube oder Wöltjebuche. Abschluss, wenn Akku leer am Annaturm 

Hatten wir nicht letztens festgestellt, dass wir den Grenzweg schon lang nimmer geschreddert haben?


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Also, dann eröffne ich mal die Wochenend-Vorfreude-Saison: Meine Süße muss Sonntag arbeiten. Deshalb schlag ich mal die klassische Sonntags-Ostdeister-Trailtour mit anschließender Brakartoffel-Weizenbierorgie vor. Treffen am Sonntag um 11:00h an der Laube oder Wöltjebuche. Abschluss, wenn Akku leer am Annaturm
> 
> Hatten wir nicht letztens festgestellt, dass wir den Grenzweg schon lang nimmer geschreddert haben?



sorry axel,

wenn wir freitag abend schon auswärts schlafen und samstag unter tage biken, lassen uns unsere frauen nicht auch noch sonntag weg. ich habe versprochen sonntag einen auf familie zu machen


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Februar 2008)

wollt nur ma kurz *großen fetten* respekt und ein großes dankeschön für die leute da lassen, die das alles auf die beine gestellt haben! mit nem shuttleservice würd ichs fast schon als himmel auf erden bezeichnen! 
auf jedenfall muss ich dieses jahr nicht mehr so oft nach winterberg.. nur geil im deister


----------



## exto (11. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn wir freitag abend schon auswärts schlafen und samstag unter tage biken,



AAARGHHH!!!

Hab ich ja gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Naja, da Thailand nun endgültig ausfällt, hätt ich ja doch mitfahren können...


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Februar 2008)

Wollte mal was für die Ost-West Verständigung anbieten 
Ich meine Ostwestfalen und Niedersachsen.

Wie sieht es mit einem Wesergebirgscross mit Start in Porta Westfalica (S-Bahnhof)und weiter Richtung Paschenburg aus ?
Ich habe noch den GPS-Track vom Deisterkreiselfahrer Heik. Er hat mir das letztes Jahr empfohlen. Soll auch trailbehaftet sein.

Der GPS-Track geht allerding nur bis zur Paschenburg. Bis dahin sind es schlappe 28kmm bei nicht so schlappen 1000 Hm.
Von dort könnte man über Süntel (nochmal ca. 350 HM) Richtung Lauenau und Bantorf (S-Bahn) weiter kurbeln. Die Schlechtwetterbiker 
Schappi und Co. könnten dann rechts rum Richtung Heimat abdrehen.

Oder ab der Paschenburg kurz durchs Auetal und dann über den Bückeberg Richtung Stadthagen (S-Bahn) fahren. Mit GPS sollte das kein Problem sein.

Diese Tour wäre was für etwas hellere Tage, also nicht unbedingt für diese Wochenende.
Nur damit wir mal etwas den Deister schonen können und nicht noch auf dem Trail demnächst die Handschellen klicken.

Also mal was zum Überlegen für die Truppe!

@exto: kennst du da die Ecke Porta --> Paschenburg ?

Bis bald im Wald
Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (12. Februar 2008)

Nee, von Rinteln aus Richtung Osten bin ich noch nicht so vorgedrungen. Hin und wieder fahr ich mal mit dem Zug nach Rinteln und dann Richtung Westen bis Bergkirchen.

Von Porta aus uber Rinteln bis Hameln (und weiter) verläuft doch der E11. Wenn es im Wesergebirge so aussieht wie im Wiehen, müssten da auch ne Menge Trails parallel zum Kammweg verlaufen. Die kennen wir nur nicht   Ich hab ja selbst vor meiner Haustür ne ganze Weile gebraucht, bis ich die netten Sachen mal alle gefunden hatte.

Im Sommer (nach dem 24 Std Rennen) hab ich in die Richtung ne Urlaubstour mit meiner Süßen in Planung: Ab Porta E11 bis Hameln, ab Hameln E1 bis Detmold, ab Detmold Hermannsweg bis Osna und von da den E11 zurück bis hier.


----------



## Duafüxin (12. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Wesergebirgscross mit Start in Porta Westfalica (S-Bahnhof)und weiter Richtung Paschenburg aus ?
> Ich habe noch den GPS-Track vom Deisterkreiselfahrer Heik. Er hat mir das letztes Jahr empfohlen. Soll auch trailbehaftet sein.
> 
> Der GPS-Track geht allerding nur bis zur Paschenburg. Bis dahin sind es schlappe 28kmm bei nicht so schlappen 1000 Hm.
> ...



Huhu Downhillfaller,

magst Du den Track vom Deisterkreisel auch weitergeben? Ich fand die Beschreibung auf deisterkreisel.de nicht sooo umwerfend als dass man daraus was klicken könnte.

Thx, Steffi


----------



## Loni (12. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Deshalb schlag ich mal die klassische Sonntags-Ostdeister-Trailtour mit anschließender Brakartoffel-Weizenbierorgie vor. Treffen am Sonntag um 11:00h an der Laube oder Wöltjebuche. Abschluss, wenn Akku leer am Annaturm



ich bin am Sonntag noch im Harz, werd dann wohl da biken  yippee!!

am 18. flieg ich dann wieder nach Libyen und werd dort durch die wunderschönen Berge biken  yippee!!

Langsam fehlt mir allerdinx der  Deister - so aufregend das andere auch alles ist.

Steht eigentlich der Deisterkreisel für 5./6.April noch? das hatten wir im Januar mal geplant. 
Dann seh ich nämlich zu, dass ich zu der Zeit nicht irgendwo durch die Welt reise.


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2008)

Natürlich!
Versprochen ist Versprochen!


----------



## Loni (12. Februar 2008)

cool. 
Steht jetzt dick im Kalender und ich trommel mal meine Bikefreunde aus dem Flachland zusammen  
froi mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (12. Februar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich der Deisterkreisel für 5./6.April noch? das hatten wir im Januar mal geplant.
> Dann seh ich nämlich zu, dass ich zu der Zeit nicht irgendwo durch die Welt reise.



Das will ich hoffen, ich freue mich schon.
Dank der hervorragenden Planung hat unser schöne Tour 2007 viel, viel Spaß gemacht. 
Tschüß
Frank


----------



## Loni (12. Februar 2008)

Fahren wir dann wohl eher Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2008)

Du stellst Fragen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Du stellst Fragen!



Das ist sehr nett von ihr, dass sie Fragen stellt. Das macht sie extra für einen Flachlandtiroler, der keinen Ärger mit seiner Mama haben will....  

Ich würde nämlich auch gerne mitfahren, kann aber nur am Sonntag!!!

LG aus OL


----------



## Loni (12. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Du stellst Fragen!



das ist im Allgemeinen das, was man mit Fragen tut, 
es sei denn, man beantwortet sie. 
ich wünsche mir Letzteres 

könnt ja sein, dass da Vorlieben bestehen. Downhilli und Barbie bevorzugen ja z.B. meistens den Samstag, wenn ich richtig sehe.
Wenn also schon eine Tendenz besteht: bitte äußern.


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Februar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> das ist im Allgemeinen das, was man mit Fragen tut,
> es sei denn, man beantwortet sie.
> ich wünsche mir Letzteres
> 
> ...



Mir ist das egal . Nur die Sonne muss für eine SSB natürlich scheinen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, von Rinteln aus Richtung Osten bin ich noch nicht so vorgedrungen. Hin und wieder fahr ich mal mit dem Zug nach Rinteln und dann Richtung Westen bis Bergkirchen.
> 
> Von Porta aus uber Rinteln bis Hameln (und weiter) verläuft doch der E11. Wenn es im Wesergebirge so aussieht wie im Wiehen, müssten da auch ne Menge Trails parallel zum Kammweg verlaufen. Die kennen wir nur nicht   Ich hab ja selbst vor meiner Haustür ne ganze Weile gebraucht, bis ich die netten Sachen mal alle gefunden hatte.
> 
> Im Sommer (nach dem 24 Std Rennen) hab ich in die Richtung ne Urlaubstour mit meiner Süßen in Planung: Ab Porta E11 bis Hameln, ab Hameln E1 bis Detmold, ab Detmold Hermannsweg bis Osna und von da den E11 zurück bis hier.




Na dann wird es ja Zeit die Ecke mal zu erkunden. 
Mal schauen wann das Wetter mitspielt.

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen den meisten passt der Sonntag besser (nur wenn Sonntag Regen vorhergesagt wird würde ich es auf Samstag vorverlegen). Nur Dirk und Tom mögen Samstags lieber weil da gehen ihre Frauen immer Pferde quälen.
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Februar 2008)

sorry, aber wenn man(n) mich fragen würde, würde ich den samstag vorziehen.
so hat man den sonntag noch zum ausruhen oder wunden lecken, und auch nicht so eine zeitnot hintenraus. 
man könnte noch im biergarten versacken  ,
oder ne kleinigkeit essen  gehen. diese möglichkeit hat man am sonntag nicht, da alle schnell nach hause müssen, da am montag das andere leben wieder ruft. 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen den meisten passt der Sonntag besser (nur wenn Sonntag Regen vorhergesagt wird würde ich es auf Samstag vorverlegen). Nur Dirk und Tom mögen Samstags lieber weil da gehen ihre Frauen immer Pferde quälen.
> Schappi



Ich hab mir für diese Jahr vorgenommen auch mal, zusätzlich zum Samstag, am Sonntag mit euch durch die Wälder zu ziehen.
Nur wissen das meine Frauen noch nicht   

@hoerman: da muss ich dir REcht geben, Samstag ist für sowas echt besser, Sonntag ist man im Kopf schon bei Montag :kotz: 

Grüße vom 
Downhilli

P.S wo hab ich eigentlich diesen Spitznamen her ???


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2008)

moin, moin 

 nach einer kleinen abendschicht kann ich jetzt endlich vollzug melden 



 mein sting ist  fertig und bereit für ausgedehnte touren  

 bilder folgen am WE 

 hoerman


----------



## frasuka (13. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
vernünftig wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch keinen festen Tag zu planen, sondern einfach am Montag vor unserem großen "Tag" den Wetterbericht zu studieren.
Wenn beide Tage gutes Wetter versprechen können wir immer noch Detailfragen klären?!
Wenn das Wetter an beiden Tagen Gutes verspricht, bin ich auch eher für Samstag, aber schaun wir mal..

...boh und das dauert noch so lang


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Februar 2008)

Am WE gibs wieder nur Sonne! Hab leider Nachtstern und muß deswegen bis Mittag schlafen. Werd aber Samstag nachmittag bissel im Westdeister rumgurken und Sonntag Vielleicht mal die dicke DH-Karre zum Grab schleppen und etwas Heizen trainieren, wir sehen uns bestimmt irgendwie. Wetter wird auf alle Fälle super!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Februar 2008)

Moin!
Sören, hast du das Sting mit den Teilen vom Stereo aufgebaut oder alles neu?

@all: gibt es im Deister eine legale Motocross-Strecke? Ich meine, mal was davon gehört zu haben...

Bis denne, Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Sören, hast du das Sting mit den Teilen vom Stereo aufgebaut oder alles neu?
> 
> @all: gibt es im Deister eine legale Motocross-Strecke? Ich meine, mal was davon gehört zu haben...
> ...


 

 hai samy , was macht die schulter, wieder fit ?

 das stereo ist in die schweiz verkauft, das sting ist bis auf lrs und gabel komplett neu 

 ne legale motocrossstrecke gibt's im deister nicht , jedenfalls noch nie was von gehört 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
jemand Lust auf einen schicken night ride heute um 19:00 Uhr?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Februar 2008)

naja der nagel rutscht langsam aber sicher raus  Aber das scheint es öfter zu geben. Dauert auf jeden fall noch etwas...
Aber die Vorfreude auf mein AM macht alles halb so schlimm 
Johann


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Februar 2008)

nightride wär bei dem Wetter schon schön und sicherlich besser als Spinning. Bin dabei


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2008)

Na dann komme ich um 19:00 Uhr zu dir
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> jemand Lust auf einen schicken night ride heute um 19:00 Uhr?
> Gruß
> Schappi



SChade verpaßt. Das kommt davon, wenn ich im Büro nicht ständig ins Forum schaue .
So bin ich ins Center gefahren und habe an Gewichten gezerrt.
Wie war es ?
Vergesst nicht die Akkus schön wieder zu laden  sonst steht Ihr am Samstag zu früh im dunkeln.


----------



## 1Tintin (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
könnt Ihr mir mal ein wenig weiterhelfen?
würde gerne mein Specialized Enduro mehr Federweg gönnen, aber auch nicht mehr allzu viel Geld reinstecken. Derzeit hab ich ne Black Moanitou 120mm mit PostMount und Schnellspannerversion.
Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten "Schaftlänge...etc."
Hatte gerne 150mm und dann noch absenkbar. 
MZ All Mountain bei Action Sports für 279 im Angebot??
Oder ist Ratsam auf ne Gabel mit Steckachse umzusteigen?
Aber dann muss ich noch ein neues Laufrad haben.
Funzt das gut wenn mann Adapter von Postmount auf IS nutzt?
Wie sieht es mit der Geometie aus?
Habe zwar schon im Technik forum nachgefragt aber da tut sich nichts,
euch kenn ich wenigstens (die meisten).

Also wer mir da mit Rat beiseite stehen kann, kann sich ja bei mir melden.

Danke schön

Tintin


----------



## Reaper1010 (13. Februar 2008)

Naja, Du bist zwar im falschen Forum, aber ich bin ja mal nicht so:
Ich hab mir selber grad ne All Mountain II geholt, fÃ¼r 200 â¬ gebraucht hier im Forum und bin total zufrieden. Man muss sich mal vorstellen, dass ich mit dem ETA die 150mm auf 30mm zusammendrÃ¼cken kann, das is schon nen Vorteil wenn man mal nicht nur von oben nach unten fahrne will...Und ich denke, da Du sowieso nicht gerade superhardcore Sachen planst, ist ne Umstellung auf Steckachse auch nicht sinnvoll, investier dann lieber nen paar â¬ mehr in ne gute Gabel. Aber ich glaub ih wÃ¼rd mir an Deiner Stelle was gebrauchtes holen, die MZ All Mountain is schon empfehlenswert!

Edit: Wg Geometrie: Ich kenn Dein Rad nicht, aber die Umstellung von 125mm (hatte vorher ne RS Psylo) auf 150 merkt man schon ziemlich, mich stÃ¶rts nicht so, der Vorteil Ã¼berwiegt. Und mit Adaptern is das mit der Bremse voll ok, da gibs keine Probleme.


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> SChade verpaßt. Das kommt davon, wenn ich im Büro nicht ständig ins Forum schaue .
> So bin ich ins Center gefahren und habe an Gewichten gezerrt.
> Wie war es ?
> Vergesst nicht die Akkus schön wieder zu laden  sonst steht Ihr am Samstag zu früh im dunkeln.



Hallo Roudy,
gut wars, wir sind von Andi auf den Kamm gefahren, dann zum Nordmannsturm, den Teufelskammertrail runter, wieder hoch zum Kamm. dann zum Fernsehturm, den Fernsehturmtrail runter bis zum Naturfreundeheim, und dann am Waldrand zurück zu Andi. Dann noch ein alkoholfreies Weizen. Knapp 2 std. Im Dunkeln auf den Trails ist das ganz was anderes alles sieht plötzlich ganz anders aus und mann kommt sich wahnsinnig schnell vor was einen echten Kick gibt. Night Ride hat schon ein hohes Suchtpotenzial, jetzt weis ich auch warum Leute sündhaft teure Lupine Lampen kaufen, wobei die Kombi von Karma am Lenker und PLB auf dem Helm für den Anfang schon recht gut ist.
Bis Freitag dann 
Glück auf
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt Ihr mir mal ein wenig weiterhelfen?
> würde gerne mein Specialized Enduro mehr Federweg gönnen, aber auch nicht mehr allzu viel Geld reinstecken. Derzeit hab ich ne Black Moanitou 120mm mit PostMount und Schnellspannerversion.
> Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten "Schaftlänge...etc."
> ...



Hallo TinTin,
der Sprung von 120mm auf 150mm ist schon so das sich die Geometrie deines Bikes recht stark verändert. Der Lenkwinkel wird flacher und das Bike wird bei 150mm träger und "kippt in Kurven u.U. ab" ausserdem bekommst du ein großes Missverhältniss zwischen FW Vorne und hinten daher würde ich dir eine Gaben empfehlen, die stufenlos verstellbar ist, weniger kritisch ist der Übergang auf eine 130mm Gabel. Steckachse ist nett aber dann brauchst du wirklich ein neues Vorderrad und das wirs teuer. Das mit den Adaptern ist unkritisch und eine 200er Scheibe vorne und eine mindesten 180er hinten ist eine gute Tuningmaßnahme für wenig Geld
Schaftlänge ist bei neuen Gabeln immer lang genug das du kürzen musst. Bei gebrauchten gabeln musst du aufpassen und vorher deine Gabel ausmessen, nicht das du eine Gabel mit zu kurzen Schaft kaufst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (14. Februar 2008)

Liebe Gemeinde..., geht jemand hier hin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4481542#post4481542 und wenn ja, warum nicht ?

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Februar 2008)

Genau, wer Zeit hat muß kommen. Wir brauchen so viele wie's geht für's Foto!!!


----------



## Scott-y (14. Februar 2008)

Ich versuche den Fototermin möglich zu machen.


----------



## Brook (15. Februar 2008)

Wollte euch auch noch bitten zahlreich am Waldkater zu erscheinen ... ich denke, in dem Foto und der Anzahl der Teilnehmer besteht eine Chance für "UNS ALLE".

Ganz davon abgesehen, ich liebe es immer unter Bikern/Bikerinnen zu sein ... gibt nix schöneres!!!


----------



## Loni (15. Februar 2008)

schade, da flieg ich grad.. 
Lächelt schön!


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Wollte euch auch noch bitten zahlreich am Waldkater zu erscheinen ... ich denke, in dem Foto und der Anzahl der Teilnehmer besteht eine Chance für "UNS ALLE".
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen, ich liebe es immer unter Bikern/Bikerinnen zu sein ... gibt nix schöneres!!!



Hallo Brook,

ich finde deine Initiative prinzipiell sehr gut, nur etwas mehr Information würde guttun (deine erste Zeitungsstory ist ja so teils teils gelaufen)

Ich habe dazu einige Fragen:
1. welche Zeitungen kommen zu dem termin?
2. Was soll berichtet werden?
3. Was ist dein Anliegen das du rüberbringen willst?
3. hast du auch Die Leute von Forst und Bürgermeister Meinicke eingeladen?

Meine Sorge ist: auseinandersetzungen und Statements, für andere Leute sollte man nicht ohne deren Beteiligung in der Presse abziehen.
Wenn man soetwas macht Musss man alle beteiligten zusammenbringen damit jeder seinen Punkt darstellen kann und man sich austauschen kann um einen Kompromiss zu finden.

Wenn jetzt die Waldbesitzer und Förster das Gefühl haben ausgeschlossen zu sein und das wir Biker über die Presse jetzt versuchen sie unter Druck zu setzen geht der Schuss mit 90% iger Sicherheit nach hinten los und die Reaktion ist: "Jetzt erst recht, denen werden wir zeigen wem der Wald wirklich gehört".
Bitte, Bitte ladet auch die Waldbesitzer und den Bürgermeister (der unter 30 ist) ein!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Titanspeiche (15. Februar 2008)

Geile Aktion  

wir kommen!

Flora & Karsten


----------



## Berggurke (15. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Genau, wer Zeit hat muß kommen. Wir brauchen so viele wie's geht für's Foto!!!



Wir beide hatten ja bei Atb gequatscht!
Ich werde auch dahinkommen!


----------



## Plonke (15. Februar 2008)

Moin auch ,

kommt ihr am Sonntag mit Bikes oder mit Auto ?

Gruss Plonke


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Februar 2008)

Bring ruhig das Bike mit, dann können wir danach noch bissel fahren, vielleicht noch etwas Techniktraining bei dem schönen Boden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. Februar 2008)

Unter schönem Boden habe ich andere Vorstellungen. Heute war alles gefroren und bretthart. für mich ist es am schönsten, wenn es feucht, rutschig und schlammig ist. dann kann ich es so richtig laufen lassen...
mir sind heute die Wassertropfen auf dem Rahmen gefroren, es muss also kalt gewesen sein.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Februar 2008)

Wir hatten heut richtig Spaß bei Temperaturen um die 25°C, absoluter Windstille und einem Boden, der ein nach feinem Sandstrand aussah. Und das nur 2 Autostunden entfernt. Leider hatte es dafür die Sonne etwas schwer, 700 m Gestein zu durchdringen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fürs nächste Jahr ist das jedenfalls wieder ne Pflichtveranstaltung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Februar 2008)

Ich will ja niemanden neidisch machen, aber Ihr habt was verpaßt, Die Tour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde war der Hammer.
Das ZDF war mit einem Kamerateam dabei und mit etwas Glück seht Ihr unsere telegenen Profile Ende März im TV.

Hier mal das Tiefen- und Temperaturprofil.






Zur letzten Runde durfte ich kurz nach Toresschluss noch aufbrechen und der Stollensicherheitsmann hat, während ich noch draußen war mal eben das komplette Licht (die Strecke war zur Orientierung dürftig beleuchtet) ausgeschaltet. Uuups - einsam im stockfinsteren Schacht, kein anderer Fahrer um mich herum, kein Geräusch, Camelbag fast leer und die Akkus auch. 
Das war beeindruckend.

Hoffentlich kommen beim nächsten mal noch mehr von euch mit. 
Mehr Fotos in der Galerie


----------



## Scott-y (16. Februar 2008)

Wer ist von euch morgen im Deister? Ich wollte auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen.  Ich hatte vor so  11.30  Uhr am Annaturm zu sein zu sein.  Vorher geht mein Zug nicht. Ich schau morgen noch mal ins Forum, was sich getan hat.


----------



## slaine (16. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bring ruhig das Bike mit, dann können wir danach noch bissel fahren, vielleicht noch etwas Techniktraining bei dem schönen Boden!



ja wie wärs morgen mal mit bielstein und/oder grenzweg, fernab von argwöhnischen wanderern und forstbeamten


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Februar 2008)

Heute machen die SchaumburgeSchönwetterBiker mal nach 2 anstrengenden Tagen frei!
Schön das es euch unter Tage gefallen hat, wir hatten über Tage bei gefühlten -10 Grad auch unseren Spaß  
und dann ist da heute noch was:
 Barbie [url=http://smiliestation.de/]
	
[/URL] hat mich alterstechnisch  
wieder eingeholt      

[url=http://smiliestation.de/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://smiliestation.de/]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2008)

Tom
alles Gute zum Geburtstag
von
Schappi


----------



## Brook (17. Februar 2008)

Bitte denkt heute auch an die Zukunft - und steuert euren Metall oder Kunststoffessel einmal um 12.oo am Waldkater vorbei ... bitte bitte ...


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute 
hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Biken Im Bergwerk
Das war wirklich ein Erlebniss der besondern Art.





[/URL][/IMG]
Die Gefährten.





[/URL][/IMG]
Die Höhle des Löwen





[/URL][/IMG]
Wo man auch hinkommt man trifft auf Loni und ihre "Frösche"





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

In Mordor





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Exto:
du hast etwas verpasst
Aber nächstes Jahr machen wir das wieder.

Großen Dank an Hoerman für das Leihen des Cube Reactions, du hast mich gerettet!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Februar 2008)

ich werd um 12 auch am Waldkater sein, dann aber mit Frau und Hund um das strapazierte Familienleben zu schonen. Ich nehm dann meinen Helm mit und stecke kurz fürs Foto meinen Kopf zwischen die Menge.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Tom,

auch von mir alles Gute und herzlichen Glückwunsch
zum Geburtstag. 

hoerman


----------



## Brook (17. Februar 2008)

Happy Birthday ... siehst du ... bin schon einwenig aufgeregt - aber habs gemerkt!

Also, ALLES GUTE!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Februar 2008)

Moin Tom, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## KTMBasti (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich komme ca. 4-5 mal jährlich aus Celle in den Deister,um dort auf den spaßigen Trails zu fahren. Habe mit meiner Truppe schon einige schöne Strecken kennengelernt.Welcher Trail uns allerdings noch fehlt,ist der wohl bekannteste: Der Grabweg! Wir haben bis heute nicht die "Einfahrt" gefunden!
Oft auf dem Kammweg gefragt,aber irgendwie immer wieder verfahren. :-(
Meine Frage: Kann mir jemand per Mail eine Wegebeschreibung vom Annaturm zum Grabweg geben (wir kommen vom Parkplatz Nienstedter-Paß)??? Wäre euch sehr dankbar!!    KTMBasti


----------



## Loni (17. Februar 2008)

hallo Junx, 

erstmal happy birthday an TOM!!! alles Gute!!

Bergwerk hat echt spass gemacht. 

meine Reise nach Libyen heute nicht so viel, aber am Ende startete die Maschine doch noch, und ich durfte trotz Visumsproblemen nach ordentlichem Belabern einreisen, nur mein einer Koffer wohl irgendwie nicht... Nun ist also mein Bike hier, ich hab aber kein Helm und keine Schuhe und das ist doch ordentlich doof. Drueckt mal die Daumen, dass das alles morgen ankommt.

Schoene Fotos habt ihr im Bergwerk gemacht  

wie war das Waldkaterfotoshooting?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2008)

So, anbei meine neueste Errungenschaft :

Andere biken (NEID) und ich bin krank und kann nur basteln :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Hoerman
wer hier wohl wen neidisch macht?

Ankündigung:
Wetterbericht für Mittwoch sieht gut aus:
Um 19;00 Uhr Night Ride: Kammweg Zum Nordmannsturm, Teufelskammer Trail dann zum Fernsehturm und den Funkturmtrail runter, Dauer ca 2 Std
Treffpunkt bei Homer um 19:00 Uhr
Das ist Barsinghausen Hinterkampstr. auf dem Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk (ausgeschilder als Besucherbergwerk)

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (17. Februar 2008)

Night Ride ...hört sich gut an  
Ich kläre das mit meiner Familie  und hoffe auf Wohlwollen.  Aber ich denke es sollte in der Woche kein Problem geben.


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2008)

Als Erstes Mal: Hallo Tom! *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!!*

Den Anderen Glückwunsch zum gelungenen "Unter-Tage-Ride" und Sören zur neuen Marathon-Waffe... 

Ich hab grad mal den Kanal von Osnabrück aus aufgerollt: Das erste mal seit langem die 100 Km voll gemacht...


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal den Kanal von Osnabrück aus aufgerollt: Das erste mal seit langem die 100 Km voll gemacht...



Und? Wieviel Km sind das jetz von Osnabrück nach Haste?
Und wann fahren wir los?

Willste auch zum Night Ride kommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Februar 2008)

@Tom alles gute zum geburtstag 

@Sören großer neid mein geplantes projekt had sich erstmal erledigt ist ein     neuer Kühlschrank geworden 

Biken im Berkwerk war echt was geiles werde ich wieder tun wen es sich ergibt 

bis die tage Florian


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche , leider haben sich heute meine Roten gerade ne Klatsche von den Bayern eingefangen:kotz:  
Wir waren Fr. im Westdeister und Sa. in den BB mit LL unterwegs.
Bin leider noch etwas (Rüsselpest) angeschlagen , hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß bei den Wetter- und Bodenverhältnissen gemacht.  
LL hat uns noch ein paar neue BB - Trails gezeigt. So das die nächste gemeinsame BB-Tour einen noch größeren Trailanteil hat als die letzte. 

@ Hörman: Gratuliere zum neuen Bike.  
Jetzt kannste doch eigentlich das Hardtail verkaufen oder??  Downhilli sucht doch gerade was preiswertes für seinen Schwager. 

ALso dann bis demnächst (bei schönem Wetter )
Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2008)

*Von mir auch Glückwunsch Tom 

Beileid für 96 

Und schade, dass du gestern nicht mit warst 
*​ ------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich bin sicher, dass wir die Bergwerkstour wiederholen.
Wer sich selbst und vorab informieren will merke sich dies: www.sc-impuls.de
Da werden auch die Fotos in Kürze auftauchen.

Für Mittwoch-Nacht habe ich schon Startfreigabe von meiner Rennleitung. Bin also überpünktlich vor Ort.

Bis dann Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG;4492181
@ Hörman: 
Jetzt kannste doch eigentlich das Hardtail verkaufen oder??  Downhilli sucht doch gerade was preiswertes für seinen Schwager.;) 

[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> sorry tom,
> 
> aber die drei sind unverkäuflich. zumindest bis zum nächsten schnapper
> 
> ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Februar 2008)

Sören, was hat das Sting für nen Federweg v+h ?

Was macht die Gesundheit ? Hab dich nicht unter Tage (auf Bildern) gesehen   

Vg
Downhilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Februar 2008)

Deisterkreisel am 6.April ist nicht zu empfehlen !

An dem Sonntag ist "Deister-Erlebnistag". 6 Städte und Kommunen veranstalten Wanderungen, Kutschfahrten und Baumpflanzaktionen  
Prominenz ist auch angesagt, wer auch immer das sein soll  

Also, bei dem Stress zur Zeit im Deister sollte man sich Sonntags eh etwas rar dort machen.

VG
Downhilli


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sören, was hat das Sting für nen Federweg v+h ?
> 
> Was macht die Gesundheit ? Hab dich nicht unter Tage (auf Bildern) gesehen
> 
> ...



hallo dirk, 
vorn hab ich ne manitou black 90mm - 120mm rtwd drin.
hinten sind 100 mm von cube angegeben , bzw. lt. cube support waren 100mm geplant. aus irgendwelchen gründen sind es aber 120 mm geworden. 
also 120/120. 

für ne bb-tour oder auch mal was härteres völlig ausreichend 

gesundheit ist richtig mies. hatte die unter-tage-tour absagen müssen, da der husten trotz antibiotika nicht besser geworden ist. sogar eher das gegenteil. werd morgen früh nochmal beim doc aufschlagen. mach mir langsam echt ein paar sorgen .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2008)

Moin!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Tom! 
Auch Sören Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! 

Wie oft finden diese Untertagerennen statt?
Müssen alle, die nicht mit waren, ein Jahr lang warten, oder gibts das öfter?

@KTMBasti: Hast ne PM! Ein weiterer Mitstreiter aus Celle 

Johann


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Samy,

wenn du ein Marathonrennen fahren willst gibt es dieses Jahr noch 2 Termine aber die Veranstaltung Biketour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde findet nur 1x im Jahr statt:
http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.com/start.htm# Nächstes Jahr wieder, oder wir finden eine Gruppe die groß genug ist, da? wir eine geführte Tour machen können.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Und? Wieviel Km sind das jetz von Osnabrück nach Haste?
> Und wann fahren wir los?
> 
> Willste auch zum Night Ride kommen?
> ...



Ich bin ja nur bis B.O. gefahren. Das waren 103 Km. Wenn man von Hartum (Km 85) nach Minden noch mal 10 Km rechnet und von Minden nach Haste ca 45, dann kommt man auf geschätzte 140 Km. 
Ist für mich aber eher nicht so attraktiv, weil ich dann 2x die knapp *15,- * an die Mehdorn - Truppe abdrücken müsste...

Nightride im Deister ist mir ein bisschen zu aufwändig. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, finde ich auch, dass man nachts den Wald und seine Bewohner ruhig in Ruhe lassen kann. Ich juckel nachts eher an der Weser entlang...


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nightride im Deister ist mir ein bisschen zu aufwändig. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, finde ich auch, dass man nachts den Wald und seine Bewohner ruhig in Ruhe lassen kann. Ich juckel nachts eher an der Weser entlang...



jajaja, und weckst damit die fische und andere bewohner in/an der weser auf .

p.s. komme grad vom doc zurück. jetzt muß cortison die sache richten. ist jetzt ein infekt-asthma geworden  . darf auch wieder ne woche mich vom arbeitsstress erholen . klasse sache, hoffe ich komm diesen monat nochmal zum biken .

c u 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jajaja, und weckst damit die fische und andere bewohner in/an der weser auf .
> 
> p.s. komme grad vom doc zurück. jetzt muß cortison die sache richten. ist jetzt ein infekt-asthma geworden  . darf auch wieder ne woche mich vom arbeitsstress erholen . klasse sache, hoffe ich komm diesen monat nochmal zum biken .
> 
> ...



hi, was ist denn das: infekt-asthma? also bleibt das oder geht das wieder weg? bin ja betroffen von asthma, aber weg geht das nicht mehr. 
aber im bikesport sind ja alle asthmatiker.

sorry für kleinschreibung, fahre gerade mit 80 auf bab hinter lkw ( hallo luky luke, bitte nicht lesen was ich verbotenes hier mache)

vg
downhillfaller


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> hi, was ist denn das: infekt-asthma? also bleibt das oder geht das wieder weg? bin ja betroffen von asthma, aber weg geht das nicht mehr.
> aber im bikesport sind ja alle asthmatiker.
> 
> 
> ...



laut doc kommt das von der bronchitis.  ist durch die infektion  entstandenes asthma, das aber wieder weg gehen soll. die cortison-drops sollen schnell linderung bringen . halt mal schauen. 
aber auf meine frage, ob ich wieder biken kann, wenn die symthome vllt. schon ende der woche weg sein sollten, hab ich ein  J A   bekommen.

also hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
und hinein mit den drops


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ..
> also hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> und hinein mit den drops


 
Für den Winterpokal kannst du dann droppen als Alternativsport eintragen.
Hat er was zu Cortison per Inhalation gesagt ? Sowas hatte ich mal für ´ne Zeit wg. ähnlicher Probleme.

Gute Genesung...freu mich schon drauf, wieder mit dir zu fahren  
Egal wann du wieder fit bist, wir (ich denke da spreche ich für alle) freuen uns drauf.


----------



## frasuka (18. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel am 6.April ist nicht zu empfehlen !
> 
> An dem Sonntag ist "Deister-Erlebnistag". 6 Städte und Kommunen veranstalten Wanderungen, Kutschfahrten und Baumpflanzaktionen
> Prominenz ist auch angesagt, wer auch immer das sein soll
> ...



....genau, dann fahren wir halt am Samstag, 05. April.
Wetter sollte halt etwas mitspielen.
Kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit einem neuen Wochenend-Termin. Ich habe Tage gebraucht, um diesen Termin mit Töchtern und Müttern abzustimmen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> ....genau, dann fahren wir halt am Samstag, 05. April.
> Wetter sollte halt etwas mitspielen.
> Kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit einem neuen Wochenend-Termin. Ich habe Tage gebraucht, um diesen Termin mit Töchtern und Müttern abzustimmen.



keine angst, der termin steht 

bis dahin sollte ich dann auch mal wieder fit sein, und zur not fahren wir halt alleine


----------



## frasuka (18. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> keine angst, der termin steht
> 
> bis dahin sollte ich dann auch mal wieder fit sein, und zur not fahren wir halt alleine



Du bist ein echter Biker Kumpel 
Ich bringe noch nen Biker aus Lemgo mit und Exto lässt sich bestimmt auch nicht  2 Mal bitten? 

Dir nochmal eine gute Besserung und...
Dufte Braut haste' Dir da angetan 
Steht hoffentlich neben dem Bett?
Tschüß


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2008)

Heh Großer, nu sei mal nicht so panisch, was die Termine angeht ;-). Zur Not leg ich mal n gutes Wort bei deinen Mädels für dich ein 

Dirk (war der's überhaupt?) hat schon Recht. Solche größeren Dinger sind Samstags besser aufgehoben. Erstens hat man da den Sonntag zum erholen, zweitens ist der Wald dann nicht ganz so überlaufen und drittens kann , wer will, dann besser mit der Bahn an- und abreisen.


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2008)

Hier mal was zur Abwechslung, falls im Deister mal wieder dicke Luft herrscht:

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm

Die Termine, Links und einige Infos zu 2008 sind Online !!


----------



## Scott-y (18. Februar 2008)

@ Schappi  
Ich komm mit ins Dunkle, wenn du mich wieder an die Hand nimmst. Dafür spende ich wieder Licht.


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute! 
Ich hab am Wochenende frei und da wir Freitag streiken müsste ich auch ausgeruht sein, ha ha.
Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt würd ich mich wieder als Guido zur Verfügung stellen für ne Westdeisterrunde. Samstag oder Sonntag is mir egal, wobei mir der Samstag etwas lieber wäre, da kann ich Sonntag bissel mit meinen Jungs am Grab shreddern. Aber im Prinzip is egal, richte mich nach euch, wie ihr Zeit habt.
So, bis die Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich hab am Wochenende frei und da wir Freitag streiken müsste ich auch ausgeruht sein, ha ha.
> Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt würd ich mich wieder als Guido zur Verfügung stellen für ne Westdeisterrunde. Samstag oder Sonntag is mir egal, wobei mir der Samstag etwas lieber wäre, da kann ich Sonntag bissel mit meinen Jungs am Grab shreddern. Aber im Prinzip is egal, richte mich nach euch, wie ihr Zeit habt.
> So, bis die Tage!



mahlzeit , 

falls ich bis samstag wider fit sein sollte, bin ich auf alle fälle dabei 

da ich dann aber 3 wochen pausiert habe, wäre ich über ein moderates tempo sehr glücklich .

c u 

hoerman


----------



## mastercremaster (19. Februar 2008)

hey evel
ich hab leider keine zeit, trotz riesem großen böcken darauf, aber ich hab  leider derben uni-terror, und meine freundin sowohl freitag diplom-abschlussprüfung als auch am sonntag geburtstag und will zusätzlich an den tagen umziehen.
ich freu mich schon sehr....
grüße


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich hab am Wochenende frei und da wir Freitag streiken müsste ich auch ausgeruht sein, ha ha.
> Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt würd ich mich wieder als Guido zur Verfügung stellen für ne Westdeisterrunde. Samstag oder Sonntag is mir egal, wobei mir der Samstag etwas lieber wäre, da kann ich Sonntag bissel mit meinen Jungs am Grab shreddern. Aber im Prinzip is egal, richte mich nach euch, wie ihr Zeit habt.
> So, bis die Tage!



hallo Evel,
wasn Pech, am Samstag muss ich das Abendessen für Hoerman und noch ein paar andere kochen (damit er wieder zu Kräften Kommt) und am Sonntag fliege ich nach Spanien.
Hast du nicht Morgen Lust auf einen Night Ride?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Berggurke (19. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich hab am Wochenende frei und da wir Freitag streiken müsste ich auch ausgeruht sein, ha ha.
> Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt würd ich mich wieder als Guido zur Verfügung stellen für ne Westdeisterrunde. Samstag oder Sonntag is mir egal, wobei mir der Samstag etwas lieber wäre, da kann ich Sonntag bissel mit meinen Jungs am Grab shreddern. Aber im Prinzip is egal, richte mich nach euch, wie ihr Zeit habt.
> So, bis die Tage!



Hi Evel,

wie schon besprochen ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein. Ich habe mir volles Pfund die Rüsselpest eingefangen. Bin Montag morgen aufgewacht und hatte das Gefühl als ob ein Panzer mich überrollt hätte.:kotz:  
Ich hoffe das ich bis Sa wieder fit bin. 

Wo und wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2008)

hallo evil, 

wie sieht es am frühen Samstag Nachmittag bei Dir aus
( 1300 ) ? Ginge bei mir aber auch zur Not am späten Vormittag. 
Wo ist  Treffpunkt ?

Gruß taxi


----------



## schappi (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
da an andrere Stelle hitzige Diskussionen über die Rechte im Wald toben hier ein Link zum Niedersächsischen Waldgesetz damit sich jeder mal schlau machen kann:
http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C8354368_L20.pdf
Das ist sehr intressant und als Wald und Naturliebhaber sollte man über seine Rechte und Pflichten aufgeklärt sein. Besonders interessant sind die §23-25 und §30
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Februar 2008)

der Samstag fällt bei mir wg. Arbeit komplett aus. Sonntag könnte ich ab 12.00 bei entsprechendem Wetter.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Februar 2008)

Sorry, Schappi, aber da ich immer Spätdienst hab wird's mit Nightride nix, kann dafür ja immer vormittags fahren.
Wie's aussieht können die meisten wohl Samstag, da würd ich als Treffpunkt den Nordmannsturm um 12 Uhr vorschlagen, da kann ich euch gleich was am Nienstädter Paß zeigen und dann geht's Richtung Westdeister.


----------



## Scott-y (20. Februar 2008)

Samstag sieht gut aus, Zählt auf mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (21. Februar 2008)

moin Junx, 
da hier in Libyen alles schieflaeuft und ich meinen Koffer noch immer nicht habe, fliege ich schon heut zurueck nach Hannover. Weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich Samstag fit bin (war gestern im Krkhs wg Lebensmittelvergiftung, ist aber jetzt alles raus  ). wuerd mich nochmal melden, falls ich Samstag mitkomm. Viele Gruesse,  Lena


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

Dann hast du ja ordentlich was erlebt und kannst uns viel erzählern.
Ich sage noch: Kind iss das nicht, du brichst dich! Und was mach das Kind?
Bleibe im Land im Land nähre dich redlich und geh mit uns biken!.
dein Bike hast aber noch oder ist das auch abhanden gekommen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (21. Februar 2008)

ich weiß, dass es hier nicht der richtige platz dafür ist, ich versuche es aber trotzdem =)

hat einer interesse an einem cannondale jekyll 600 in top zustand?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=95305
&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

würde auch am preis was machen.

komme aus minden... ist nicht weit von euch entfernt.

bei interesse melden bitte...


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Februar 2008)

so leute ...

die leidensgeschichte geht weiter.

den husten bin ich immer noch nicht komplett los, so daß ich die tour für samstag schon mal absagen muß  . 

das fritzz ist in diesem jahr noch garnicht bewegt worden 

zu allem überfluss hab ich mir gestern auch noch eine blockage des isg-gelenks ( kreuz-darmbein-gelenk ) zugezogen. 
kann kaum laufen vor schmerzen. 
hab dafür heute vom neurochirurgen eine ladung schmerzmittel und cortison in den rücken bekommen. mittwoch die nächste. 
hoffe das ich dann aber auch mit verletzungen und krankheiten für dieses jahr durch bin, und auch mal wieder biken darf.

komm mir langsam vor wie ein krüppel. 
bin gestern nur mit krücken durch die wohnung gehumpelt  .

drei wochen nur krank und ohne sport sind echt die hölle. 
weiß garnicht, wie ich das alles wieder aufholen soll. 
muß , falls ich in diesem leben noch mal fit und gesund werde, wohl ein 1-wöchiges trainingslager einlegen. 

tja, also dann bis irgendwann mal wieder im wald 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so leute ...
> 
> die leidensgeschichte geht weiter.
> 
> ...



oh Mann Sören das ist ja echt doof  
Wünsch Dir das es bald wieder bergauf (mit dem Bike und dir) geht  
[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]
lass dich schön pflegen [url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]

VG
Downhilli


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> drei wochen nur krank und ohne sport sind echt die hölle.
> weiß garnicht, wie ich das alles wieder aufholen soll.
> muß , falls ich in diesem leben noch mal fit und gesund werde, wohl ein 1-wöchiges trainingslager einlegen.
> 
> ...



Heh, lass dich nicht neben deinen körperlichen Gebrechen auch noch runterziehen. Sieh's doch einfach mal positiv: Im Deister is im Mom ein bisschen dicke Luft und das Wetter is auch nicht der unbedingte Bringer. Wenn die Frühlingssonne rauskommt, hast du deine Schei**e für dieses Jahr komplett hinter dir  

Das wird wieder !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. Februar 2008)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass es hier nicht der richtige platz dafür ist, ich versuche es aber trotzdem =)
> 
> hat einer interesse an einem cannondale jekyll 600 in top zustand?
> 
> ...



Ein schönes Bike. Ist aber schon sehr individuell (und interessant) aufgebaut, was beim verticken oft stört. Als alter Cannondale-Fan wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück dabei...


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Februar 2008)

Sören alter Indianer,
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. 
Ich bin auch derzeit ein wenig leidend (zähe Rüsselpest, werde den Mist einfach nicht los ), aber gegen Dein Pech gehts mir ja richtig gut.
Also dann, nicht aufgeben. Im Winter ist das ganze doch nicht ganz so tragisch.....(zumindest für einen SSWB )
Gruß Tom


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (21. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ein schönes Bike. Ist aber schon sehr individuell (und interessant) aufgebaut, was beim verticken oft stört. Als alter Cannondale-Fan wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück dabei...





danke schön.  
ich hoffe das bike geht schnell weg. möchte mir ein neues bike aufbauen, für den neuen dirtpark bei uns in der nähe.


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

Apropos
wenn ihr alten Säcke, Rüsselpestler, Darmkranken und Schönwetterbiker wieder gesund seid, Wollen wir mal eine BB Tour machen. Ich habe die ja alle bisher verpasst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Februar 2008)

Hi SChappi, BB Tour jederzeit, aber ich denke du bist in Spanien.
LL hat uns noch ein paar neue Trails gezeigt. 
Wir haben schon wieder ne ganz nette Tour zusammen.
Bis denne 
Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaa, Abwechslung tut gut. BB, Wiehen... und vielleicht bastelt uns Frasuka ja mal ne nette Tour im Lipperland zusammen. Rund um Lemgo ist auch nett...


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> LL hat uns noch ein paar neue Trails gezeigt.
> Wir haben schon wieder ne ganz nette Tour zusammen.
> Bis denne
> Gruß Tom



ich sage zwar noch nicht für die tour zu , melde aber schonmal mein interesse an. 
vllt. kann ich dann ja auch mein sting seiner artgerechten haltung zuführen.
aber erstmal wieder fit werden. 
leider schlagen die schmerzmittel noch nicht wie gewünscht an. 

hoffe aber das das irgendwann nochmal was wird. 

wann soll den der termin überhaupt sein ?


----------



## exto (21. Februar 2008)

Mann Sören, wenn du mal stirbst, muss man dich bei deiner Beerdigung noch erschießen, damit du ruhe gibst. Kann nich laufen, fragt aber nach Terminen.

Hier mal die korrekte Reihenfolge:

*1. Fresse halten
2. Gesund werden
3. Maul wieder aufreißen*

comprende?


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Mann Sören, wenn du mal stirbst, muss man dich bei deiner Beerdigung noch erschießen, damit du ruhe gibst. Kann nich laufen, fragt aber nach Terminen.
> 
> Hier mal die korrekte Reihenfolge:
> 
> ...



hallo !!!

laufen und biken sind zwei paar schuhe 

aber ... wie fast immer 

hast ja recht.


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi SChappi, BB Tour jederzeit, aber ich denke du bist in Spanien.
> LL hat uns noch ein paar neue Trails gezeigt.
> Wir haben schon wieder ne ganz nette Tour zusammen.
> Bis denne
> Gruß Tom



Hallo Tom,
mein Spanischer Arzt ist schnell (du weisst doch wenn ich nicht bike lebe ich auf Flughäfen) ich bin schon am Dienstag abend zurück, also 1. oder 2.3 würde gehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> mein Spanischer Arzt ist schnell (du weisst doch wenn ich nicht bike lebe ich auf Flughäfen) ich bin schon am Dienstag abend zurück, also 1. oder 2.3 würde gehen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



ginge das auch ne woche später ? 

da ist die chance fit zu sein,, größer


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...drei wochen nur krank und ohne sport sind echt die hölle.
> weiß garnicht, wie ich das alles wieder aufholen soll.
> muß , falls ich in diesem leben noch mal fit und gesund werde, wohl ein 1-wöchiges trainingslager einlegen.
> tja, also dann bis irgendwann mal wieder im wald
> hoerman



Hi auch von mir,
(wer zuletzt schreibt kann nur die anderen kopieren)
locker werden.
Mir ging es die letzten Jahre ähnlich:
Okt. 04 - Jan 05 = 0 km
Okt. 05 - Mrz 06 = 0 km
Dez. 06 - Feb 07 = 0 km

Trotzdem war ich bekannterweise nie wirklich langsam.


Also lächle und sei froh, es könnte schlimmer kommen


----------



## nst (21. Februar 2008)

Was ist den das hier eigentlich für ein Invalidentreffpunkt? Ich kann dieses Gejammer nicht mehr mit anhören! Mir
tuts hier weg, mich kratzt es da. Seid ihr denn schon alle geistig über 80? Wenn ihr hier schon das Maul aufreißt dann bitte zum Thema. Wenn ich mich recht erinnre war das Biken im Deister und nicht  ich kann schon wieder nicht, ich hab Hämorrhoiden oder sonst irgendeinen Schwachsinn. Wenn jemand kaputt ist oder ihm ist schon wieder eine Speiche gerissen und muss nun 12 Wochen darauf waren, weil Leo das Rad zu Hersteller schicken musste interessiert echt keinen und er soll den Mund halten!


----------



## slaine (21. Februar 2008)

nst schrieb:


> Was ist den das hier eigentlich für ein Invalidentreffpunkt? Ich kann dieses Gejammer nicht mehr mit anhören! Mir
> tuts hier weg, mich kratzt es da. Seid ihr denn schon alle geistig über 80? Wenn ihr hier schon das Maul aufreißt dann bitte zum Thema. Wenn ich mich recht erinnre war das Biken im Deister und nicht  ich kann schon wieder nicht, ich hab Hämorrhoiden oder sonst irgendeinen Schwachsinn. Wenn jemand kaputt ist oder ihm ist schon wieder eine Speiche gerissen und muss nun 12 Wochen darauf waren, weil Leo das Rad zu Hersteller schicken musste interessiert echt keinen und er soll den Mund halten!



  schlecht g´schissen oder wie

brauchst hier ja net lesen


----------



## nst (21. Februar 2008)

Nein, eigentlich nicht, aber mit dem Lesen da hast du echt recht vielleicht gibt es  ja auch ein Forum bei der Henriettenstiftung für diese Kollegen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Februar 2008)

nst schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht, aber mit dem Lesen da hast du echt recht vielleicht gibt es  ja auch ein Forum bei der Henriettenstiftung für diese Kollegen.



tief durchatmen ... und bis 100 zählen , nils.
das deister-forum lebt auch grad durch die off-topic beiträge.


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

nst schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht, aber mit dem Lesen da hast du echt recht vielleicht gibt es  ja auch ein Forum bei der Henriettenstiftung für diese Kollegen.



Seit wann dürfen denn hier Kids mit Eigelb hinter den Ohren rumpupen?
Ich dachte das wäre hier der rüstige Rentnertreff?
Was warst du eigentlich das letzte Mal im Deister?
Ich kenne hier 4 Leute die waren gestern biken. Da haben wir keine Kids getroffen! Dabei sind wir auch so gegen 21:00 am alten Stift vorbeigefahren. Waren wohl  schon alle im Bett!
Warte mal bis wir mit unserem Sexualleben loslegen. Oder Noch Viiiiel schlimmer bis Exto durch die Porta Westfalica tritt!

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ginge das auch ne woche später ?
> 
> da ist die chance fit zu sein,, größer



Na Guut!
mit Rücksicht auf die alten und kranken! 8.oder 9.3.!
Lena ist da der Koffer mit den Bikeschuhen schon zurück aus Lybien?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Februar 2008)

nst schrieb:


> Was ist den das hier eigentlich für ein Invalidentreffpunkt? Ich kann dieses Gejammer nicht mehr mit anhören! Mir
> tuts hier weg, mich kratzt es da. Seid ihr denn schon alle geistig über 80? Wenn ihr hier schon das Maul aufreißt dann bitte zum Thema. Wenn ich mich recht erinnre war das Biken im Deister und nicht  ich kann schon wieder nicht, ich hab Hämorrhoiden oder sonst irgendeinen Schwachsinn. Wenn jemand kaputt ist oder ihm ist schon wieder eine Speiche gerissen und muss nun 12 Wochen darauf waren, weil Leo das Rad zu Hersteller schicken musste interessiert echt keinen und er soll den Mund halten!



Du hast [(" eigentlich")] recht.
Aber was liest man von dir ?
Nix !
Du bist sicher oft im Wald unterwegs, aber dann lieber allein oder ?
Zugegeben, fast keiner der hier schreibenden kann dein Tempo fahren. Egal in welche Richtung egal mit welchem Rad. Außer Matzinski, Deisterkoffer und [email protected]

In diesem Thread hat sich diese Dialog-Kultur etabliert und alle sind damit zufrieden.
Falls du mitfahren willst, freuen wir uns, falls du Mitfahrer sucht, schreibs hier rein.

Und Grüßen nicht vergessen !
2x hast du mich, als ich als Wanderer unterwegs war trotz Gruß ignoriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (22. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zugegeben, fast keiner der hier schreibenden kann dein Tempo fahren. Egal in welche Richtung egal mit welchem Rad. Außer Matzinski, Deisterkoffer und [email protected]



das ist doch mal ne Ansage.....*RENNEN!!*..schappi bring mal die funkgeräte zum ladies, zur zeitnahme


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Februar 2008)

Hi,
wenn ich es schaffe heut meine Gabel einzubauen, _hatte ne zu kleine Ahaed Kralle_ wollte ich morgen ne Runde
drehen, so gegen 10:30 am Nienstadter Pass!
Oder ist schon was geplant?? 
Bis denne


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Februar 2008)

Also geplant war morgen am Nordmannsturm um 12 Uhr. Ich bring nen Kumpel mit, kommen sonst noch paar Leute?
Etwas Niesel stört mich nich aber wenn's richtig regnet sollten wir morgen vormittag noch ma hier reingucken, dann würd ich vielleicht absagen, aber so schlimm wird's wohl nicht kommen.
Grüße!!!


----------



## taxifolia (22. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei.

Bis morgen !

taxifolia


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (22. Februar 2008)

@nst

Kenne dich zwar nicht, aber wenn du das Tempo von Koffer fährst fahr doch mal bei uns mit, wir brauchen Frischfleisch  .
Bei akzeptablen Wetter sind wir Samstag  23.2. um 15.00 am Fernsehturm.
Gruß
DDM
RSC Wunstorf


----------



## Berggurke (22. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Also geplant war morgen am Nordmannsturm um 12 Uhr. Ich bring nen Kumpel mit, kommen sonst noch paar Leute?
> Etwas Niesel stört mich nich aber wenn's richtig regnet sollten wir morgen vormittag noch ma hier reingucken, dann würd ich vielleicht absagen, aber so schlimm wird's wohl nicht kommen.
> Grüße!!!


Moin Leute

Bin dann morgen um 12:00 am Nordmannsturm. Es sei denn, es ist zuvor hier im Forum gecancelt worden. 
Laut der guten Wetterfee soll ja sogar morgen sich ab und zu mal die Sonne sehen lassen. 
Eigentlich habe ich noch ein wenig von der Erkältung in den Knochen (Heul Schluchz) aber diesem NST zeig ich es jetzt aber!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (22. Februar 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Du hast [(" eigentlich")] recht.
> Aber was liest man von dir ?
> Nix !
> Du bist sicher oft im Wald unterwegs, aber dann lieber allein oder ?
> ...


Moin aus Bremen,
sporadisch schaue ich hier mal rein, den Überblick habe ich aber bei Euch Deistergeistern nicht. Umso größer ist die Überraschung hier und in der Form erwähnt zu werden. Die unnachahmliche Ironie , mit der Roudy vermutlich ein Jungtalent zitiert, muß allerdings ergänzt werden:
Die Ergebnislisten der MTB-Marathons bestätigen mir lediglich eine solide Mittelmäßigkeit. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Vermutlich liegt gar eine Verwechslung vor.

Tobt Euch auf Euren Bikes aus
ralf von zu Hause


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2008)

Ralf,
du hast da anscheinend was falsch verstanden!
Beim Springen muss man auf dem Bilke sitzenbleiben
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (22. Februar 2008)

Wie schon gesagt. Ich bin auch 12 Uhr am Nordmannsturm..... Wenn ich nicht schon am Aufstieg kollabiere


----------



## dueckr (22. Februar 2008)

Hey, morgen hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit und Lust auf ne kleine Deistertour. Werde mich vermutlich anschließen wenn nicht noch arbeitsmäßig dazwischenkommt.
Für meine Zeitplanung: Vom Nienstedter Pass bis zum NMT: 10 - 15 min?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Februar 2008)

Deine Zeitplanung stimmt.


----------



## Scott-y (23. Februar 2008)

Weist du wie schnell er Bergauf ist? 
 Bis ich die Zunge wieder aus der Kette habe gehen nochmal 15 min drauf.


----------



## exto (23. Februar 2008)

Aaaarghh.... !

Scheint ja ne lustige Ausfahrt zu werden. Ausgerechnet heute hab ich schärfste Familienfeierverpflichtung   Ich konnte grad noch Hin- und Rückweg aufm Rad aushandeln. 

Wird die Bande schon seh'n was sie davon hat, wenn ich mich mit den Radklotten am Kaffeetisch rumlümmel  

Was geht denn morgen?

Ach so: Viel Spass euch allen. Schlagt nicht mit den Köppen an die Erde!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen?



Also ich hätte morgen Zeit und Lust aber wir sollten dann um 11.00 von mir aus (Barsinghausen Besucherbergwerk) starten, weil ich vorher noch arbeiten muss. Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere der heutigen Runde Lust, uns morgen die tollen neuen Trails von Evil Knievel zu zeigen.


----------



## Scottmädels (23. Februar 2008)

Nach schon längerem Verfolgen Eurer Beiträge, sind wir heute das erste Mal mit Euch mitgefahren. War für uns mal ne ganz neue Erfahrung "echte" Single Trails zu fahren. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Als wir Euch beim Abfahren  begegnet sind, hätten wir doch umdrehen sollen, um mit Euch nochmal hochzufahren. Chance verpasst, beim nächsten Mal dann. . .


----------



## taxifolia (23. Februar 2008)

nachmal Danke an evil für das guiding, wie immer super. 

Die "Rauch- Frauen" aus Hannover  haben tatsächlich was verpaßt z.B Heisterburgwall- ätsch.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Februar 2008)

War ein geiler Tag heute, Super Wetter, klasse Boden und noch ne Menge gelacht.
Der "Ich-brauch-meinen-Helm-nicht-mehr" Einschlag von Taxi war auch Klasse und ich weiß jetzt für was man Kabelbinder noch benutzen kann.
So, morgen noch bissel auf Ladies und Grab Downhillmoshen, dann kann's am Montag gerne regnen.
Stell mich gerne wieder zur Verfügung wenn's passt. 
Grüße!!!


----------



## taifun (23. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> War ein geiler Tag heute, Super Wetter, klasse Boden und noch ne Menge gelacht.
> Der "Ich-brauch-meinen-Helm-nicht-mehr" Einschlag von Taxi war auch Klasse und ich weiß jetzt für was man Kabelbinder noch benutzen kann.
> So, morgen noch bissel auf Ladies und Grab Downhillmoshen, dann kann's am Montag gerne regnen.
> Stell mich gerne wieder zur Verfügung wenn's passt.
> Grüße!!!



Weiß auch wofür man kabelbinder brauchen kann 
Immer wenn Du unterwegs bist,geht was daneben oder  

Habe leider erst zu spät gesehen ,das heute unterwegs warst.. 
aber holen noch nach...


----------



## Berggurke (23. Februar 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> War ein geiler Tag heute, Super Wetter, klasse Boden und noch ne Menge gelacht.
> Der "Ich-brauch-meinen-Helm-nicht-mehr" Einschlag von Taxi war auch Klasse und ich weiß jetzt für was man Kabelbinder noch benutzen kann.
> So, morgen noch bissel auf Ladies und Grab Downhillmoshen, dann kann's am Montag gerne regnen.
> Stell mich gerne wieder zur Verfügung wenn's passt.
> Grüße!!!



Jo das war echt superklasse! Erst einmal ein Hoch auf unseren Super-Guido "EVEL"! 
Ich bin dann noch vom A2-Trail über den Nienstädter Paß zum Grabweg. Zwischendurch am Annaturm noch schnell eine Cola und ein Mars!  Dann runter und über Gehrden nach Hause! Da war dann endgültig die Batterie  alle! 
Hier noch die Fotos warum ein Helm auf dem Kopf nicht nur schick aussieht!
Auch sollte ein Kabelbinder immer im Gepäck eines Bikers sein!
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde


----------



## dueckr (23. Februar 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Schlagt nicht mit den Köppen an die Erde!



Tja, das hat wohl nicht geklappt...!  

Vielen Dank an Evil für die geile Tour. Hat sich echt gelohnt, auch wenn ich auf dem Rückweg gar war, aber das brauchte ich auch mal wieder!

Morgen dann Pony-reiten mit meiner Kleinen. Ist aber auch ganz lustig. Viel Spaß euch im Deister.

@Berggurke: Bei dir war die Batterie alle? Kann fast nicht glauben!


----------



## Scott-y (23. Februar 2008)

Da haben wir @Berggurke wohl doch klein bekommen und ihn immer glauben lassen daß, er der Beste von uns ist. 
So was lernt man in Seminaren über Menschführung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Also ich hätte morgen Zeit und Lust aber wir sollten dann um 11.00 von mir aus (Barsinghausen Besucherbergwerk) starten, weil ich vorher noch arbeiten muss. Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere der heutigen Runde Lust, uns morgen die tollen neuen Trails von Evil Knievel zu zeigen.



bin dabei


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2008)

Berggurke schrieb:


> Jo das war echt superklasse! Erst einmal ein Hoch auf unseren Super-Guido "EVEL"!
> Ich bin dann noch vom A2-Trail über den Nienstädter Paß zum Grabweg. Zwischendurch am Annaturm noch schnell eine Cola und ein Mars!  Dann runter und über Gehrden nach Hause! Da war dann endgültig die Batterie  alle!
> Hier noch die Fotos warum ein Helm auf dem Kopf nicht nur schick aussieht!
> Auch sollte ein Kabelbinder immer im Gepäck eines Bikers sein!
> Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde



Taxi,
dabei hat doch Exto ausdrücklich gesagt: ihr sollt nicht den Kopp aufn Boden hauen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Dieselwiesel (24. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen.

Darf man sich eurer kleinen (???) Gruppe noch anschließen???


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2008)

@ Dieselwiesel: Herzlich willkommen, heute um 11 ab Besucherbergwerk wäre schon die erste Gelegenheit gewesen.

@ Taxifolia: Alte Sch... dein Helm sieht ja übel aus ! Bist du soweit ok ? Oder hat es dich noch schlimmer erwischt ?

Der Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Februar 2008)

hey leute, was seit ihr heute gefahren ?

ich hatte heute morgen noch besuch vom notarzt. 39,6°C fieber waren dann doch zuviel. 
jetzt ist es ne lungenentzündung geworden  

schönen sonntag noch 

hoerman

@ taxi 

dein helm sieht ja echt übel aus .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Februar 2008)

So... Vielleicht könnte für einige bald ein Besuch im Flachland von Celle interessant werden:
http://rapidshare.com/files/92685643/Gross_Hehlen.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/94542539/Gross_Hehlen_II.rar.html

kleiner Vorgeschmack vorm Download:









Grüße,
Johann


----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2008)

..danke der Nachfragen, ist alles o.k. Fand den Sturz eigentlich nicht so dramatisch, eher dämlich. Blöd nur, dass ich jetzt wieder einen Helm suchen muß der etwa Gr. 62 / 63 abdeckt, was nicht so leicht ist. 

"Ihr sollt nicht mit´m Kopp auff´n Boden hauen"  hört sich so nach 11. Gebot an - 1. Buch Exto, Vers 24 . Wenn ich das gekannt hätte, wär mir d a s garantiert nicht passiert .  

Gruß
taxi


----------



## exto (24. Februar 2008)

@sören: Dann aber jetzt echt im Bett bleiben. Sonst dauert's Monate, bis du alles los bist...

@johann: auch wenn ich für rapidshare anscheinend zu dösig bin, die Bilder sehen schon mal seeehr gut aus. Eigentlich finde ich sowas im Flachland ziemlich geil.

@ taxi: Hast auch so ne dicke Birne?  Ich muss auch immer lange suchen. Bei mir passt der HEX von Giro perfekt. Giro hat insgesammt n gutes Größenspektrum. Meine Süße hat auch nen Giro und (Kopf-)Größe 52


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Februar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hey leute, was seit ihr heute gefahren ?
> 
> ich hatte heute morgen noch besuch vom notarzt. 39,6°C fieber waren dann doch zuviel.
> jetzt ist es ne lungenentzündung geworden
> ...



*@nst: bitte hier nicht lesen und wieder dumme Kommentare schreiben, aber wer hoerman kennt, der ahnt was in ihm jetzt brodelt !*
Mann Sören, nun ist aber genug mit den schlechten Nachrichten!
Alles Gute wünschen wir Dir ! Verdammt, warum hast Du so viel Pech 
dieses Jahr 

Das musst Du jetzt *richtig* auskurieren (hab hier ne Fachfrau sitzen). Aber das hat dir der Doc bestimmt auch schon gesagt.

Sören,  ich bin heute alleine mit HT in BB gefahren und hatte zum Ende der Tour ein abgerissenes Ventil und mein Ersatzschlauch, den ich schon ewig mit mir rumfahre, noch ein Loch  
Aber ohne Flichzeug fährt man ja nun auch nicht allein durch den Wald  

@taxifolia: hast jetzt wohl 2 neue Fachgebiete was ??? 
1. nds. Waldrecht
2. Helmtester für Lazer

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Sören, 
Ich bin heut mit Roudy und Janosch rauf zum Nordmannsturm  ,dann den Trail dahinter bis Nienstedt und wieder übern Berg zurück gefahren. Ich hoffe du wirst eines Tages wieder fit, hoffentlich noch BEVOR wieder richtig geiles Wetter ist. So lange gilt: 
1. Fresse halten
2. Gesund werden
3. Maul wieder aufreißen

gute Besserung und viele Grüße an deine tapfere Frau, die jetzt noch länger das Gejammer ertragen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggurke (24. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..danke der Nachfragen, ist alles o.k. Fand den Sturz eigentlich nicht so dramatisch, eher dämlich. Blöd nur, dass ich jetzt wieder einen Helm suchen muß der etwa Gr. 62 / 63 abdeckt, was nicht so leicht ist.
> 
> "Ihr sollt nicht mit´m Kopp auff´n Boden hauen"  hört sich so nach 11. Gebot an - 1. Buch Exto, Vers 24 . Wenn ich das gekannt hätte, wär mir d a s garantiert nicht passiert .
> 
> ...



Hey taxi

wie schon im Wald angesprochen solltest du den kaputten Helm direkt zum Hersteller einschicken. Denn dann bekommst du garantiert eine neue Mütze oder zumindest Prozente auf eine neue wenn du bei dem selben Hersteller bleibst.
Hast dann auch keine Probleme wieder einen passenden Helm zu bekommen!

ersma


----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2008)

.. Danke fÃ¼r die Bilder, Berggurke, darf ich die verwenden?
Das Problem bei dem immerhin 80 â¬ - Helm ist die fehlende durchgÃ¤ngige, netzartige Karkasse. Ein Helm darf aber  unter keinen UmstÃ¤nden aufplatzen, die Lazer Magma Helme haben aber immer noch Durchbrechungen in der Ã¤uÃeren HÃ¼lle, das ist unseren verwunderten Mitfahrern auch gleich aufgefallen.
Trifft man mit der SchÃ¤deldecke auf, platzt der Helm.
Ich tendiere jetzt zum Giro Flak , ist in xxl verfÃ¼gbar, leider schwer und wenig belÃ¼ftet. 
Von Lazer erwarte ich mir nichts, die haben nur eine Exklusivpartner in Dtl., der auchnoch andere Marken "hostet".

taxi


----------



## Berggurke (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Taxi

klar kannst du! Ich habe die Fotos auch noch in voller Größe in mein Onlinealbum 
gepackt. 
Inklusive dem bösen Ast wo du draufgekloppt bist!

Tja ist schade ums Geld aber ein heiler Kopf ist absolut wichtiger.


----------



## Loni (25. Februar 2008)

Loni wieder da und fit und bike und schuhe auch da. (*froi*)
will auch *unbedingt* mit Euch in die BB!!!!!! Steht das WE 8./9.? Falls dem so ist, werde ich an dem WE im guten Alten Deutschland und auch Hannover/Umgebung bleiben. 

Der Deisterkreisel wird dann am Samstag des besagten WE im April stattfinden?

An die armen kranken Junx: schnelle und gute Genesung wünsche ich. Wir sehen uns bitteschön gesund und ausgeruht in den BB


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Februar 2008)

@Exto: 
1.Auf den Link klicken
2. Unten rechts auf "Free"
3. Warten (Wartezeit wird in 1,5 Minuten usw. angegeben.)
4. Den erschienenen Code in die darunterstehende Zeile eintragen
5. Rechts neben dieser Zeile auf "Download via (...)"

Und das Ganze dann bei beiden Links 
Hoffe es geht
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Februar 2008)

@ johann

wieso eigentlich so kompliziert ?
kannst du die dinger nicht bei youtube oder myvideo hochladen ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Februar 2008)

sind alles bilder, keine videos.
außerdem hab ich keinen acount. RS ist eigentlich ziemlich praktisch, was das angeht, finde ich.


----------



## taxifolia (25. Februar 2008)

Epilog:  ICH KANN HELLSEHN !

Meine Anfrage bei Lazer von gestern abend  wurde schnell bearbeitet und zwar so: 

"Hallo Herr Reich,

die Firma Lazer bietet kein sogenanntes Crashreplacement an. Immer mehr Firmen verweigern sich zu Recht diesem Marketinginstrument. Denn um ein solches handelt es sich hier. Die defekten Helme werden in keinster Weise im Labor untersucht, wie oftmals behauptet wird, sondern landen alle sofort in der Tonne.
Wir freuen uns, daß der Helm seinen Zweck erfüllt und Sie vor Schlimmerem bewahrt hat. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen...."


Schön finde ich, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der aus dem absoluten Begriff " kein" noch einen Superlativ zaubert und die zahllosen , gutgelaunten Fans der Marke im Unklaren lässt, in welcher " Tonne " die Helme landen ( Niagarafälle- Überwindungstonne ? ) 

Lazer mal lieber die Finger davon.   

taxi


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Taxi,

ich kann dir als ersatzhelm nur einen Uvex empfehlen.
Die platzen nicht auf auch nicht wenn man mit dem Helm auf einen Stein aufschlaegt. Seleber ausprobiert Homer und Slaine sind meine Zeugen.
Gruss
Schappi


----------



## Berggurke (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Taxi,

und wieder einmal zeigt sich, dass einer der vielen Tausend Versuchskaninchen der Branche genug Sottel hatte das unbeschadet zu überleben. 

Aus Schaden wird man klug! (Die auf keinen Fall mehr!)

Viel Spass beim neue Mütze suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (26. Februar 2008)

@ Taxi ,ich hab noch einen vom ALDI ( Testurteil Sehr Gut) Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher,  was die damit getestet haben... Kopfkissen schupsen vieleicht.  Die Größe passt denn ich habe auch so ein Riesenschädel.


----------



## NoFear94 (27. Februar 2008)

Hi gruß zurrück an rudi da three (steve)


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Februar 2008)

hallo deisterbiker,

da ja anscheinend die letzten tage keine bikeaktivität stattgefunden hat,

wollte ich den thread mal wieder beleben , ist so ruhig geworden. 

was war los die letzten tage , keinen nightride o.ä. gemacht ? was geht zum

wochenende ? ( @ exto u. homer: nein, keine angst ! ich frag nur der neugier wegen, nicht um mitzufahren . hab mir euren ratschlag gemerkt )

cu

hoerman


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Februar 2008)

Hi Leuts,
kennt Ihr den schon ?
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/226370

aua, 
achte mal waas der Mann im Vordergrund leckeres hat.

Sonntag im Deister mit neuer Gabel, fährt sich übrigens super, haben wir letzte Woche schon getestet.

Bis denne


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Februar 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> kennt Ihr den schon ?
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/226370
> 
> aua,



Was lernen wir daraus nicht ohne helm fahren da gab es doch erst jemanden der seinen helm auf funktionstüchtigkeit getestet hat 
gruß florian


----------



## taxifolia (28. Februar 2008)

@eben ....genau !
Das war der Lehrfilm der Becks´s Brauererei: " Fahrradfahren ist deutlich gefählicher als Saufen", vielleicht sollte man das ganze kombinieren, mal sehen, ob das klappt.  

taxi


----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Taxi,
jetzt hastt du wieder ne dicke Lippe!
Hast du auch schon einen neuen Helm?
Wenn ja welche Marke?

Ich habe in meinem Bikerleben schon 2mal meinen Kopf einem guten Helm zu verdanken, Daran sollte man nicht sparen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (28. Februar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Loni wieder da und fit und bike und schuhe auch da. (*froi*)
> will auch *unbedingt* mit Euch in die BB!!!!!! Steht das WE 8./9.? Falls dem so ist, werde ich an dem WE im guten Alten Deutschland und auch Hannover/Umgebung bleiben.
> 
> Der Deisterkreisel wird dann am Samstag des besagten WE im April stattfinden?
> ...



Hallo Leute,
steht der Termin BB 8./9. März noch? Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen was zusammengestellt.
Der Trailanteil ist wieder mal gestiegen . Downhilli kommt diesmal nicht mit, der geht ins lieber ins sonnige Trainingslager  . Ist also entschuldigt. 
Reichen euch 750 - 800HM?? (Immer bedenken, bei den Bodenverhältnissen sind das gefühlte 1000HM, Fahrzeit mind. 3 Std.). 
Ich kann die Tour auch kürzen, dann müssten wir uns in Obernwöhren treffen, da wär dann noch ein Trail mehr drinne bei ca. 600 HM und 35KM.(Fahrzeit wird auch bei knapp 3 Std. liegen und der Spaßfaktor ist noch etwas größer. )
Ansonsten Treffpunkt wieder vom Campingplatz in Reinsdorf.
Wer wäre denn, wenns Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt dabei??
Welchen Tag wollen wir nehmen?? Sa. oder So.?? 

@LuckyLuke: Habe die neuen Trails von Dir eingebaut. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## taxifolia (28. Februar 2008)

Jaaaa, dicke Lippe mus sein, ist ja auch kein Helm davor.

Hab mir jetzt einen speed stuff sonic geholt, na ja. 
Sah auf dem Bild ganz gut aus.
Größe bis 62 cm , hab den ganzen Helm ausgeräumt ( Polster, Klettzeug) und er drückt immer noch. Zum Ausgleich dafür ist er sauschwer ( 552 gr.) und ich seh aus wie ein Imker, der  unter seinem Hut die Bienen spazieren fährt  

Wehe einer lacht bei der nächsten Tour 

Ich könnte :kotz: 
Brauche wohl einen Helm in Gr. 63 aber man findet nix gescheites. 

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> steht der Termin BB 8./9. März noch? Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen was zusammengestellt.
> Der Trailanteil ist wieder mal gestiegen . Downhilli kommt diesmal nicht mit, der geht ins lieber ins sonnige Trainingslager  . Ist also entschuldigt.
> Reichen euch 750 - 800HM?? (Immer bedenken, bei den Bodenverhältnissen sind das gefühlte 1000HM, Fahrzeit mind. 3 Std.).
> ...



Hallo Tom 
ich wäre dabei!Habe die BB ja noch nie kennengelernt.
Wie immer bin ich für den höheren Spassfaktor
Schappi


----------



## Loni (28. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn, wenns Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt dabei??
> Welchen Tag wollen wir nehmen?? Sa. oder So.??



 ich 

sucht euch nen Tag aus.


----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Jaaaa, dicke Lippe mus sein, ist ja auch kein Helm davor.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt einen speed stuff sonic geholt, na ja.
> 
> ...



Taxi 
Wie bist du denn darauf gekommen? Habe ich noch nie was von gehört!
ich sage doch Uvex
X-ride gt bis Größe 65 310g
oder Supersonic GT bis Größe 63 294 g
http://www.uvex-sports.de/

Hier habe ich nochwas für deinen Dickkopf:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=235&groupID=25 Met testarossa Gr 61-64
Und Hier:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...+Helm?osCsid=90df0cffaae2c5978aa03bd2b4b9a028
Und Hier
http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...+Helm?osCsid=90df0cffaae2c5978aa03bd2b4b9a028
Und Hier:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...odell?osCsid=90df0cffaae2c5978aa03bd2b4b9a028

Wenn du son scheissHelm trägst will ich nicht mit dir gesehen werden. was sollen denn die Leute denke!!
Gruß
SChappi


----------



## taxifolia (28. Februar 2008)

danke Schappi, altes Kameradenschwein. Ich werd einfach sagen, das sei Dein Helm 

Giro MTB Helme find ich nicht so gut, irgenwie zu ideenlos in Form und Farbe, aber technisch natürlich super.  Der Casco ist aber ziemlich cool, Gewicht mal wieder nicht angegeben- toll wieder so ne Blindflugbestellerei.

taxi


----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller hat auch einen Casco Helm ist damit sehr zufrieden und ein Gewichtsfetischist.
Der kann also nicht so schwer sein (danach sieht er auch nicht aus)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (28. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ansonsten Treffpunkt wieder vom Campingplatz in Reinsdorf.
> Wer wäre denn, wenns Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt dabei??
> Welchen Tag wollen wir nehmen?? Sa. oder So.??



Hier ! Ich! Jaaa!

Samstag oder Sonntag is eigentlich egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> danke Schappi, altes Kameradenschwein. Ich werd einfach sagen, das sei Dein Helm
> 
> Giro MTB Helme find ich nicht so gut, irgenwie zu ideenlos in Form und Farbe, aber technisch natürlich super.  Der Casco ist aber ziemlich cool, Gewicht mal wieder nicht angegeben- toll wieder so ne Blindflugbestellerei.
> 
> taxi



man, man , man ....

immer diese anwälte  . 

mensch taxi, du sollst mit deinem helm nur beiken gehen, keine prozesse gewinnen oder schönheitswettbewerbe.

wenn du jetzt noch anfängst eitel zu werden, kannst du dir auch gleich noch ne neue legging bestellen  .


----------



## Loni (28. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Campingplatz in Reinsdorf.



war ich da schon? ist das das verlassene Hotel?


----------



## Barbie SHG (28. Februar 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> war ich da schon? ist das das verlassene Hotel?



Aloah nochmal,
ich denke der beste Start wäre Obernwöhren. 
Wie bei der letzten Gemeinschaftstour. Da fährt man zwar etwas länger mit dem Auto, hat aber gleich ein gutes Anfangs und Endstück.
Oder besteht wer auf ca. 10 KM mehr Waldautobahn für ne etwas kürzere Anreise? 
Wolln wir erstmal den Samstag festhalten? Oder hat jemand da von den Interessenten keine Zeit??
Schappi, was ist mit Dir? Feuerwehr??
Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Downhillfaller hat auch einen Casco Helm ist damit sehr zufrieden und ein Gewichtsfetischist.
> Der kann also nicht so schwer sein (danach sieht er auch nicht aus)
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi,

ich habe zwar noch einen Casco, der ist aber nur für den Winterfahrbetrieb  .Der hat einen Bügel aus Alu in der Mitte, sieht echt stabil aus. Wiegt so 350gr.
Seit letzen Sommer hab ich auch ein Giro. Ist besser belüftet.

Werde dann im Frühjahrtrainingslager auf Malle an Euch denken.
Die Wettervorhersage für 8/9.3 sieht ja wohl wieder nach Winter aus  

Für dieses WE ist ja wohl auch nix mit b(e)iken im Wald. Sturmgefahr  

Bis bald im Wald, wär gerne mit in den BB gefahren.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## The_Big_Lion (28. Februar 2008)

hi jungs   ...
so bin jetzt auch mal da steve nech ^^    

schöne grüße

david


----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah nochmal,
> ich denke der beste Start wäre Obernwöhren.
> Wie bei der letzten Gemeinschaftstour. Da fährt man zwar etwas länger mit dem Auto, hat aber gleich ein gutes Anfangs und Endstück.
> Oder besteht wer auf ca. 10 KM mehr Waldautobahn für ne etwas kürzere Anreise?
> ...



Bei mir ist Samstag OK kann ich, welche Zeit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe zwar noch einen Casco, der ist aber nur für den Winterfahrbetrieb  .Der hat einen Bügel aus Alu in der Mitte, sieht echt stabil aus. Wiegt so 350gr.
> Seit letzen Sommer hab ich auch ein Giro. Ist besser belüftet.
> ...



Alubügel hört sich doch gut an für Leute die gern ihren Kopp aufn Boden hauen!!
Ausserdem friert Taxi doch selbst beim Bergauffahren
Schappi


----------



## Deister Koffer (28. Februar 2008)

Hi
Überlege noch ob ich Sonntag wider in den Harz fahre ,aber weiß noch nicht !
Wenn hier währ fährt kann er ja mal Posten . Letzen Sonntag im Harz gewesen mit ganzen 110 Km und einer super Trail strecke vom örtlichen Motorrossverein
Homer kleiner Tipp, bei Krankheit ,,Rot Wein und noch mal Rot Wein . Passt immer 
Gruß
Koff ;Koff


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @eben ....genau !
> Das war der Lehrfilm der Becks´s Brauererei: " Fahrradfahren ist deutlich gefählicher als Saufen", vielleicht sollte man das ganze kombinieren, mal sehen, ob das klappt.
> 
> taxi



Ist Becks´s nicht auch der Erfinder dieser Trinkrucksäcke ?
Camel-Beck´s 

Prost 

Das wäre was für einen Sommertag. 1 Runde MTB, 1 Bier etc.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> steht der Termin BB 8./9. März noch? Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen was zusammengestellt.
> Der Trailanteil ist wieder mal gestiegen . Downhilli kommt diesmal nicht mit, der geht ins lieber ins sonnige Trainingslager  . Ist also entschuldigt.
> Reichen euch 750 - 800HM?? (Immer bedenken, bei den Bodenverhältnissen sind das gefühlte 1000HM, Fahrzeit mind. 3 Std.).
> ...



Absage !
Ich bin auch im Trainingslager 
3 Tage Osnabrück und ggf. Radfahren im Teuto. 

Auch dieses WE werde ich mich nur in den Matsch wagen, wenn es von oben trocken ist. Sonst Rolle oder Spinning 

Bis bald im Wald
Der Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. Februar 2008)

Roudy und Homer,
das Wochenende wird ja wohl sehr stürmisch.
Wollen wir dann am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr  zum Spinning gehen?
Habt ihr Lust?
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Februar 2008)

Sonntags Spinning    das sogenannte  4 T  Spinning   (Technoterrortrainingstortur) aaaaaarggghhhh  

Ich glaube ich gehe lieber im Sturm biken, das ist gemütlicher  

Für die BB Tour melde ich mich schonmal an


----------



## schappi (29. Februar 2008)

Homer.
wie gehts der Kauleiste?
Hat der Doc alle Instrumente wiedergefunden?
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Februar 2008)

Ein paar hab ich beim telefonieren verschluckt   ich hoffe das Zeug rostet nicht


----------



## schappi (29. Februar 2008)

Hey Taxi 
du alter Dickkopp da ich zur zeit mit "magen und Darm" zu Hause bin habe ich langeweile und nochmal nach Helmen für dein zartes Köpfchen gesucht:
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...efa206b0/Product/View/127583-014?FromSearch=1
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...efa206b0/Product/View/130371-001?FromSearch=1
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...efa206b0/Product/View/127583-014?FromSearch=1
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...efa206b0/Product/View/130421-001?FromSearch=1


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Februar 2008)

schappi , 
alter haudegen. ist dir die paella in spanien nicht bekommen ?
was kann denn so´nen pferdemagen wie bei dir umkrempeln  ?

na dann gute besserung ... und geh nur so weit aus dem haus, wie´s klopapier reicht


----------



## schappi (29. Februar 2008)

Jaja 
nicht das es mir so geht wie jemand anderes auf dem Ladies only!
Sone 400 Blatt Rolle ist ja immerhin 40m lang.

Was macht der Husten?

Heute Nacht wirds richtig lustig. Habt ihr das schon gesehen?
http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/index.html

Flo: du kannst die Kettensäge schon mal auftanken und frische Baterien in die Taschenlampe machen.
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (29. Februar 2008)

hi schappi, danke für die links, die letzten beiden gehen landen nicht bei einem Helm. Habe aber jetzt dern casco helm, den Du gelinkt hattest, bestellt werde aber den anderen Helm behalten, steht mir irgendwie, siehe Bild.

Gute Besserung 

taxi


----------



## taxifolia (29. Februar 2008)

s c h e i s s ortthorograpfie  

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggurke (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich die Unwetterwarnungen so verfolge und an die letzten Großen Schneisen von Kyrill zurückdenke dann haben wir ja demnächst wieder ein paar Trails mehr mit unverbautem Blick auf die Dörfer und Städte der Region Hannover. 

Ich nehme mal an das am Samstag keiner irgendwelche grßen Runden dreht!


ersma


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Februar 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> J
> 
> Was macht der Husten?
> 
> Schappi



hallo schappi,

immer noch nicht viel besser. leider noch ne woche außer gefecht. 
lunge sieht wieder gut aus, aber den husten bekomm ich nicht weg. 
zum :kotz:

gute nacht 

hoerman


----------



## Scott-y (1. März 2008)

Ich habe leider heute keinen Ausgang 
 Ich werde mich wohl erst am nächsten WE anschließen. Oder steht noch ein Nightride an?


----------



## schappi (1. März 2008)

Zum Thema Nightride:
da müssen wir mal aufs Wetter schauen und uns kurzfristig verabreden.
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. März 2008)

@ taxi

hier wäre der richtige helm für dich. stylisch 1. wahl  









http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## taxifolia (1. März 2008)

danke mein lieber Hörmannnn, sieht gar nicht mal so gut aus, ist leider nicht xxxxl.
Hier noch ein Helm für Dich, Du magst  es ja farbenfroh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. März 2008)

hai taxi,

na das wär doch mal was für den nächsten winter  
da bekomm ich bestimmt keinen kalten kopf. 

aber du musst doch auch zugeben, das rosa ne starke farbe für dich wäre. oder ?


----------



## exto (2. März 2008)

Noch mal zum Thema BB-Trailtour:



exto schrieb:


> Hier ! Ich! Jaaa!
> 
> Samstag oder Sonntag is eigentlich egal!



Ich ändere mal meine Meinung und plädiere aus Termingründen für Sonntag


----------



## schappi (2. März 2008)

BB Tour Jaaa!
Samstag oder sonntag ist mir egal. Solten wir vieleicht vom  wetter abhängig machen.
War schon jemand im Wald? Viel Holz umgefallen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema BB-Trailtour:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich ändere mal meine Meinung und plädiere aus Termingründen für Sonntag



Hi Exto,
Sonntag geht auch. Da Du der erste bist, der einen Tag bevorzugt, würde ich vorschlagen den Sonntag zu nehmen. 
Falls das Wetter am Samstag wesentlich besser sein sollte, können wir ja immernoch umschwenken.
Was haltet ihr von Sonntag 11:00 Treffpunkt in Obernwöhren?? (Wenn Petrus mitspielt )
Genaue Wegbeschreibung folgt. 
@Loni: Ist der Treffpunkt unserer letzten BB Tour.

Das wird bestimmt ne geile Schlammschlacht 

Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (3. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wolln wir erstmal den Samstag festhalten?





schappi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Samstag OK kann ich, welche Zeit?



ich hatte das nun so verstanden, dass wir Samstag fahren und dementsprechend geplant. 
Sollte es doch der Sonntag werden, kann ich wie es aussieht nicht


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ich hatte das nun so verstanden, dass wir Samstag fahren und dementsprechend geplant.
> Sollte es doch der Sonntag werden, kann ich wie es aussieht nicht




mach dir nix draus, ich darf auch nicht mit


----------



## Barbie SHG (3. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ich hatte das nun so verstanden, dass wir Samstag fahren und dementsprechend geplant.
> Sollte es doch der Sonntag werden, kann ich wie es aussieht nicht



Oje,
was machen wir nun??  
@ Exto: Siehst Du noch ne Möglichkeit für Sa.??

Bis jetzt haben Schappi, Exto, Homer und Loni Interesse angemeldet.
(Oder hab ich noch jemanden vergessen??)

Wäre toll wenn alle teilnehmen könnten. 
Loni als echter BB-Fan und die anderen 3 als BB-Neulinge.
@Schappi,Homer: Welchen Tag bevorzug ihr??
Ansonsten sollten wir den Tag tatsächlich von der Wettervorhersage am Freitag abhängig machen. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (3. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Oje,
> was machen wir nun??


wir machen ein BB-camp und fahren einfach beide Tage  hehe...

Wetter sieht ja für beide Tage ganz gut aus.


----------



## Barbie SHG (3. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> wir machen ein BB-camp und fahren einfach beide Tage  hehe...
> 
> Wetter sieht ja für beide Tage ganz gut aus.



Hallo Loni,
die sogenannte 10 Tage Wettervorhersage vom Wetter.com ist leider sehr sehr unzuverlässig. 
BikeCamp: Um  die Jahreszeit trocknen die vollgematschten Klamotten so schlecht, außerdem willst du ja nur das halbe Camp mitmachen.... 
Gruß Tom


----------



## stefan64 (3. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> BB Tour Jaaa!
> Samstag oder sonntag ist mir egal. Solten wir vieleicht vom  wetter abhängig machen.
> War schon jemand im Wald? Viel Holz umgefallen?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Hallo Leute,
möchte mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
Bin am Sonntag den Jägerstieg, den Grabweg und den unteren Teil vom Farnweg runter.
Jägerstieg hat nix abbekommen.
Auf dem obereren Teil vom Grabweg war nach ziemlich weit unten kein Durchkommen, man kann aber links auf den Schotter ausweichen.
Auf dem  Baby Grab ist recht weit unten auch ein Hindernis. Muß man drüber tragen oder weitläufig dran vorbei schieben.
Auf dem Farnweg liegen ganz unten auch zwei neue Bäume im Weg. Kann man drumherum schieben.
Einige Waldautobahnen haben auch was abgekriegt, aber die sind ja erfahrungsgemäß schnell wieder freigeräumt.

Alles in allem nicht so schlimm wie letztes Jahr, wird aber trotzdem nen bischen dauern, bis alles wieder fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (3. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so leute ...
> 
> die leidensgeschichte geht weiter.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sören,
geh mal zum Heilpraktiker,
hat mir auch geholfen mit Rückenschmerzen und nebenbei hatte meine Dame auch noch son paar Nadeln und Kügelchen.
Rückenschmerzen sind fast weg und gegen Dauerschnupfen habe ich jetzt Kügelchen.
Kann ich empfehlen, hat auch nur 20 Euro pro Sitzung gekostet.

Tschüß und gute Besserung.


----------



## Loni (3. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> die sogenannte 10 Tage Wettervorhersage vom Wetter.com ist leider sehr sehr unzuverlässig.
> BikeCamp: Um  die Jahreszeit trocknen die vollgematschten Klamotten so schlecht, außerdem willst du ja nur das halbe Camp mitmachen....
> Gruß Tom



na gut.. harren wir der Dinge..


----------



## exto (3. März 2008)

Hab den Samstag meiner Tochter versprochen (die will mich zum Friseuer schleifen). Ist aber nicht schlimm, wenn ihr Samstags fahrt. Die BB's haben sich ja in den letzten 1-2 Millionen Jahren nicht nennenswert bewegt und auch ich plane für die nächsten Wochen keinen Umzug. Ich bin also hoffnungsvoll, dass es, so oder so, mit mir und den Bückebergen noch klappen wird...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. März 2008)

mir persönlich wäre der trockenere und wärmere Tag lieber   Samstags ist aber  meistens auch noch Hausmeisterei, Hundeschule, einkaufen und Fußball gucken wichtig. Deshalb plädiere ich mal für den Sonntag


----------



## Scott-y (3. März 2008)

Ich bin für Samstag, denn ich muß Sonntag zum Geburtstag. Aber der Sammstag ist bei mir noch nicht fix, denn ich brüte gerade etwas aus und muß morgen zum Doc. Über Einzelheiten meines Leidens verschone ich euch, denn sonnst kommt einer noch auf die Idee , denn Titel dieser Seite zu ändern.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hab den Samstag meiner Tochter versprochen (die will mich zum Friseuer schleifen). ...



axel sei standhaft !!!   lass die haare auf´m kopp


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Oje,
> was machen wir nun??
> @ Exto: Siehst Du noch ne Möglichkeit für Sa.??
> 
> ...



Ich melde auch Interesse an.
Auch wenn mich nach unserer letzten BB-Tour ebenfalls die Seuche erwischt hat und ich seit dem nicht mehr gefahren bin.
Aber der Spass steht ja immer im Vordergrund!

Samstag oder Sonntag.
Würde lieber Sonntag fahren aber Samstag geht auch.

Bis denn Lucky-Luke


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> mir persönlich wäre der trockenere und wärmere Tag lieber   Samstags ist aber  meistens auch noch Hausmeisterei, Hundeschule, einkaufen und Fußball gucken wichtig. Deshalb plädiere ich mal für den Sonntag



Ich darf ja leider nicht mitreden; Samstag oder Sonntag und ob das Wetter, die Gesundheit oder die Haare so mitspielen,
*aber* Homer wenn du Fan von der Mannschaft unweit von Dir (gegründet 1896) bist: die spielen erst am Sonntag um 17 Uhr !

Bis bald im Wald
Downhillfaller (noch 3 Tage bis Malle  )


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Homer wenn du Fan von der Mannschaft unweit von Dir (gegründet 1896) bist: die spielen erst am Sonntag um 17 Uhr !



Ach ja... na dann sind´s trotzdem noch 2-3 Gründe warum der Samstag für Sachen herhalten muss, die ich in der Woche nicht schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. März 2008)

Genau,
bei mir ist der samstag auch immer ein Arbeitstag, daß mir generell der Sonntag besser passt, aber nächsten Samstag sieht einfach das Wetter besser aus:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Stadthagen.htm
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (4. März 2008)

..ich möcht´ auch mit...wenn noch ein Platz frei ist- votiere für Samstag.

taxi


----------



## schappi (4. März 2008)

Aber nicht mit deinem "Bärenfellhelm"!
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. März 2008)

Hallo BB-Teilnehmer,
die Entscheidung welcher Tag wird ja äusserst schwierig 
Ich denke aber wir sollten einfach, wie schon mitgeteilt, die Wettervorhersage entscheiden lassen.
Hauptsache die ist auch für einen der beiden Tage besser .................... 
Nass werden wir eh, denn wenn Schappi mit den SSB fährt regnet es eigentlich immer 

Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (4. März 2008)

Hallo Homer, Hallo Roudy und alle interessierten
die Wettrevorhersage für Morgen sieht richtig gut aus.
was haltet Ihr von einer kleinen Dämmerungstour so gegen 19:00 Uhr?
Treffen wieder am Besucherbergwerk?
Gruß
Schappi

Taxi,
was ist mit dir als altem Barsinghäuser?
Hast du nicht auch mal Lust. Wenn es dunkel ist sieht man auch deinen Helm nicht.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. März 2008)

ich bin morgen dabei. hab mir grad ne schicke windstopper Jacke/Weste zum Geburtstag ausgesucht. Jetzt muss es nur noch 10 grad wärmer werden.   für die BB Tour werde ich aber auf Altbewährtes zurückgreifen, wenn SSWs die Tour begleiten, muss mit  Schnee und Hagel gerechnet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. März 2008)

Ich bin eher nicht dabei
Mein Zeit- und "Trainingsplan" sieht für morgen am Nachmittag Laufen und Kraft vor.
Wenn ich dochbei bin, melde ich mich bis 18-30 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Scott-y (5. März 2008)

Ich bin für diese Woche aus dem Rennen , einschließlich WE.  Akute Tropfnase mit allen Begleiterscheinungen.


----------



## schappi (5. März 2008)

Homer,
zu heute abend. Bei mir wird es recht knapp können wir den Ort auf Bredenbeck (Treffpunkt Sportplatz) oder Gehrdener Berg (Treffpunkt bei mir)verlegen  Zeit wäre nach wie vor 19:00 Uhr ? dann kann Roudy vieleicht auch dran teilnehmen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. März 2008)

Gehrdener Berg ist ok. im Deister ist heut Abend nicht nur dunkel, sondern auch glatt wie hulle.


----------



## schappi (5. März 2008)

OK 
Dann Gehrdener Berg Treffen um 19:00 Uhr bei mir.
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. März 2008)

Hi,

ich bin raus für heute Abend.
Erst Sport bei Tageslicht und danach ein Monopoly-Duell  

Viel Spaß und fahrt schön vorsichtig.


----------



## taxifolia (5. März 2008)

Trotz Schappis "freundlicher" Einladung für heute - ich kann nicht mehr -  3  1/2 Std. Stunden Gerichtssaal reicht mir für heute.

Hab mir jetzt auch noch den casco Helm gekauft - der Tip war gut, Schappi, passt nämlich ausnahmsweise.

Allen Nightridern viel Spaß. 

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. März 2008)

Hallo Schappi,
ich hoffe du hast für heut abend noch ein Rad für mich über. ich hab meins grad bei Radland gelassen um die Bremsen von Sören draufmachen zu lassen. bis zum WE ist es dann wieder fertig.


----------



## schappi (5. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> ich hoffe du hast für heut abend noch ein Rad für mich über. ich hab meins grad bei Radland gelassen um die Bremsen von Sören draufmachen zu lassen. bis zum WE ist es dann wieder fertig.



Jau Habe Ich kannst mein ES haben
Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. März 2008)

Homer und ich haben gestern Abend ne schöne 2 std Runde um Gehrdener und Benther Berg gedreht. Homer hat da sein bike in der Werkstatt ist mein Torque bekommen und ich musste anschließend aufpassen, daß er es nicht unter Dauergrinsen in seinen Transporter einlädt. Anschließend gabs das Abschlussweizen.
Ich habe das erste Mal seit 3 Monaten wieder mein ES bewegt und am letzten Anstieg vor zu hause reiß mir die Kette!
Zum Glück ging es von da ab nur noch bergab und Homer hat mich die letzten 3 km nach hause geschoben.
Freu mich schon auf die BB.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (6. März 2008)

Hallo BB-Biker,
Treffpunkt für die am Weekend geplante Spaßtour   ist in Obernwöhren.
Waldstraße bis zum Wald hochfahren. Dort kann man gut parken.
Wir können auch einen Treffpunkt in der Nähe der B65 abmachen, dann fahren wir gemeinsam dorthin.
Ist aber normalerweise leicht zu finden. An der Einfahrt zur Waldstr. steht eine Villa mit nem Schild Haus Cardinal (oder so...).
(Fürs Navi: 31655 Stadthagen (Ortsteil Obernwöhren oder Hörkamp) Waldstr. 30 (letzte Nr.))
Genauen Termin dann Morgen. 
Bis denne in den BB 

Gruß Tom (SSWB)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2008)

Ich hab heute in der Schule gehört, dass der Grabweg "abgebaut" worden sei!? War jemand kürzlich da? Ist der Krieg jetzt ausgebrochen? 
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute in der Schule gehört, dass der Grabweg "abgebaut" worden sei!? War jemand kürzlich da? Ist der Krieg jetzt ausgebrochen?
> Johann



hai johann , 

locker bleiben  und tief durchatmen.
meines wissens haben sie als goodwill-aktion nur im dropland was abgebaut.
alles halb so schlimm.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2008)

hat sich vorhin so spektakulär angehört, aber dann ist ja alles in Butter  

Btw: *Eventuell* werde ich die Fox Talas RL von meinem (zukünftigen) Canyon vekaufen und gegen eine Pike tauschen. Danke nochmal an Exto!
Hätte hier jemand Interesse? Sie ist dann natürlich neu und unbenutzt.
das ist aber nur mal ne kurze Anfrage, weil ich mir mit meinen Überlegungen noch nicht 100%ig sicher bin.

Gruß, Johann


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> hat sich vorhin so spektakulär angehört, aber dann ist ja alles in Butter
> 
> Btw: *Eventuell* werde ich die Fox Talas RL von meinem (zukünftigen) Canyon vekaufen und gegen eine Pike tauschen. Danke nochmal an Exto!
> Hätte hier jemand Interesse? Sie ist dann natürlich neu und unbenutzt.
> ...



Hallo Johann,

das ist ein heisses Thema: Fox gegen Pike ! Die Jungs hier haben mich schon deswegen für bekloppt   gehalten  das ich so was gemacht habe an meinem neuen Ghost !
Welche Pike willst du den nehmen ?

Gruß
Downhilli


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo Johann,
> 
> das ist ein heisses Thema: Fox gegen Pike ! Die Jungs hier haben mich schon deswegen für bekloppt   gehalten  das ich so was gemacht habe an meinem neuen Ghost !
> Welche Pike willst du den nehmen ?
> ...



weil du aber an deinem enduro auch ne 160 mm fox gg. ne 140mm pike getauscht hast  . federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzten 

p.s. viel spaß auf malle 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (6. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo Johann,
> 
> das ist ein heisses Thema: Fox gegen Pike ! Die Jungs hier haben mich schon deswegen für bekloppt   gehalten  das ich so was gemacht habe an meinem neuen Ghost !
> Welche Pike willst du den nehmen ?
> ...



Halt halt halt!

nun mal langsam.
Du hast eine Fox 36 Talas 160mm mit der neuen Absenkung gegen eine Pike 140mm U-Turn getauscht.
Das ist etwas anderes als das was Johann plant.

Johann
 du weist aber das du auch ein neues Vorderrad brauchst?
Warum hast du da nicht gleich ein ES genommen?

Gruß
Schappi

Gr


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weil du aber an deinem enduro auch ne 160 mm fox gg. ne 140mm pike getauscht hast  . federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzten
> 
> p.s. viel spaß auf malle
> 
> hoerman



das ist kein Enduro! Wie oft soll ich das denn noch sagen   
Das alte war das gleiche und hatte auch nur 140mm . Das hieß damals Enduro (2005) aber war eigentlich nie wirklich eins.
Das aktuelle ERT 9000 Bj 2008 ist ein echtes Enduro, MANN!  

Danke aber für die Wünsche Sören. Fahre gleich zum Flughafen die Koffer einchecken    

Ciao 
Downhilli


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo Johann,
> 
> das ist ein heisses Thema: Fox gegen Pike ! Die Jungs hier haben mich schon deswegen für bekloppt   gehalten  das ich so was gemacht habe an meinem neuen Ghost !
> Welche Pike willst du den nehmen ?
> ...




Ja ich weiß! Deshalb habe ich auch lange überlegt, ob ich das hier reinschreiben soll  Aber bei dir war der Fall doch noch schlimmer, hattest du nicht eine 36er Van?
Ich würde die Pike 454 Air U-Turn nehmen. Ich bin bisher nur Stahlfeder gefahren und möchte mal ein bisschen mit Federhärten experimentieren können. Und ne Steckachse find ich auch nicht schlecht. Außerdem hab ich die Dämpferpumpe bei Canyon gleich mitbestellt, und nur für den Dämpfer wäre sie ja zu schade...
Nur weiß ich noch nicht, wieviel eine 32er Talas RL überhaupt kostet bzw. wieviel man dafür verlangen kann.
Laut Bikemailorder: Talas R: 750, Talas RLC 890. Liegt die RL dann dazischen?  

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. März 2008)

Johann
die Fox Talas RL ist doch eine Luftfedergabel.
Also schrumpft der Unterschied nur auf die Steckachse zusammen.
Ob das denn die Aktion wert ist?
In welcher Größe hast du das neue bike denn bestellt?
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2008)

Hab das Bike in XL bestellt. 
Und ja es lohnt  . Zumindest wenn ich die Talas über dem Preis auf der Seite wegkriege. Und ich hoffe das klappt.

Etwas Wichtiges noch: Ungeachtet deiner (guten) Erfahrungen mit Fox, hat man da immer dieses ganze Service-hin-und-her. Garantie, jährlicher Service, einschicken usw.
Da scheint mir die Pike weniger wartungsintensiv und unkomplizierter, was Exto mir auch bestätigen konnte.

Johann


----------



## schappi (6. März 2008)

Das mit dem jÃ¤hrlichen Service von Toxoholix ist Beutelschneiderei! ein jÃ¤hrlicher Service kostet 109 â¬ (ohne ersatzteile)
da hast du recht. Ich habe 3 jahr lang nichts gemacht und dann jetzt den groÃen Schlag mit dem Austausch der ganzen Einheit Standrohre- BrÃ¼cke- Steuerrohr und Service. (das hat auch "nur" 340â¬ gekostet) Hintergrund war das sich im letzten Jahr irgendwie 2 QuartzkÃ¶rner bis in die FÃ¼hrungsbuchsen der DÃ¤mpferseite vorgearbeitet hatten und die Gleitbahnen der Standrohre riefig gemacht hatten, was dann zu Ãlverlusten im DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼hrte.

Ãbrigens ATB Sports in Hannover macht Fox Service (als einziger in der ganzen Gegend) musst du mal Leo fragen was das bei denen kostet (bestimmt billiger und schneller als Toxoholics)
wann kommt den das gute stÃ¼ck?
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2008)

Das Rad soll letzte MÃ¤rz- oder 1. Aprilwoche kommen.
Das ES hÃ¤tte 200â¬ mehr gekostet und hat XT. Ich mÃ¶chte lieber X.9.
Wenn ich die Pike bei AS fÃ¼r 400â¬ bekomme und die Talas fÃ¼r mehr weggeht, hab ich schonmal Geld gespart. Ein neues Laufrad ist dann entweder in der Differenz drin oder aber der Mehrpreis fÃ¼r die Steckachsennabe ist in der Differenz enthalten.
Alles in Allem spare ich Geld oder gebe wenigstens nicht mehr aus als den preis fÃ¼r das AM.


----------



## schappi (6. März 2008)

Dann bist du ja für den Deisterkreisel gerüstet. Die Schulter wieder Ok oder immer noch Blech drin?
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2008)

Da bin ich eher pessimistisch. Aber nur, damit meine freude dann noch größer ist, wenn ich doch darf! 
Draht ist noch drin, ich fühle mich soweit fit und Montag geh ich wieder zum Doktor. 
Jedenfalls trainiere ich jeden Tag auf diesem Hometrainer, den meine Mutter vor Jahren schonmal gekauft hat , damit ich nicht so hinterherhänge! 

Also, ein schönes Wochenende euch allen!
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. März 2008)

das wird nicht klappen, zumal die schaftlänge auf dein canyon abgelängt wurde. und ne stahlfedergabel ist vom ansprechverhalten jeder luftfedergabel um längen voraus. die linearere kennlinie ist durch nichts zu ersetzten. ich hatte damels extra meine revelation auf stahlfeder umbauen lassen. vorher konnte ich nie den kompletten federweg nutzen . ich hab dauernd mit dem druck in der positiv-oder negativ druckkammer experimentiert. zufrieden war ich erst nach dem umbau. den kompletten federweg ausnützend und ein sahneweiches ansprechverhalten. 

imho ist jede gute stahlfeder der luftvariante überlegen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Etwas Wichtiges noch: Ungeachtet deiner (guten) Erfahrungen mit Fox, hat man da immer dieses ganze Service-hin-und-her. Garantie, jÃ¤hrlicher Service, einschicken usw.
> Da scheint mir die Pike weniger wartungsintensiv und unkomplizierter, was Exto mir auch bestÃ¤tigen konnte.
> 
> Johann



Das war auch fÃ¼r mich sehr wichtig. Ich hatte ne Talas36 RC2, also ein Top Modell. Aber fÃ¼r mein *ALL-Mountain *zu schwer.
*Und *160mm vorne und nur 145 hinten das passt auch nicht! 
Und die schwarze Farbe passt auch besser zum Bike als das Talas Blau  
Ausserdem hat die Fox auch kein Pop-Lock, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Deshalb Pike 454 Air U-Turn eingebaut und nochmal knapp 400gr und 300â¬ gespart. Und das Setup ist nicht so eine Fummelei wie bei der Fox.

Dein Preis ist auch gut. Hab noch 439 incl. Pop Lock bezahlt fÃ¼r 2008 Modell.
Auch hat sie fast genau so gute Testwerte wie die Stahlfeder-Version bekommen. 
Nur weil im Moment alle Fox einbauen muss die RS Pike nicht schlecht sein. 

Also,das wars jetzt aber endgÃ¼ltig fÃ¼r heute. Flieger geht um 6.45 Uhr 

VG
Downhillfaller

So jetzt kann die Fox / Lyrik Fraktion wieder zurÃ¼ckschlagen ))


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (6. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hab das Bike in XL bestellt.
> Und ja es lohnt  . Zumindest wenn ich die Talas über dem Preis auf der Seite wegkriege. Und ich hoffe das klappt.
> 
> Etwas Wichtiges noch: Ungeachtet deiner (guten) Erfahrungen mit Fox, hat man da immer dieses ganze Service-hin-und-her. Garantie, jährlicher Service, einschicken usw.
> ...



Mit dem Preis würde ich an deiner Stelle noch mal genau in der Bucht gucken.
Habe mir letztes Jahr eine 32er Talas RL 2007 gekauft. Hat beim S-Tec-Festival nur 399 neu gekostet. 
Bei dem Kurs mache ich sicher keinen Service. Wenn ich die Gabel 2 Jahre fahre und sie dann wieder verkaufe kann ich mir immer eine neue zulegen :
200  Servicekosten + ca. 150 - 200  Gebrauchtgabel = genug Geld für eine neue bei S-tec.
Muss die Gabel natürlich 2 Jahre durchhalten. Aber dass muss eine Rock Shox auch. Die muss regulär auch jedes Jahr zum Service.

Gutes Gelingen beim Grübeln!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe ich störe die aktuelle Gabeldiskussion    nicht (bin natürlich ein Fox - Beführworter )
lt. aktueller Wettervorhersage solls am Samstag *eindeutig* besser sein als am Sonntag.
Ich denke dann sollten wir uns am Samstag um 12:00 Uhr in Obernwöhren (Waldstr. Richtung Wald) treffen.
Wer ist denn mit dabei??
Wer braucht noch Infos??

Gruß Tom (SSWB )


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2008)

Welche Bremsaufnahme hat die Pike? Ich hoffe PM? @LL: ich guck mich nochmal um, danke!
Samy

Edit: Hat sich schon erledigt, IS2000.


----------



## Berggurke (6. März 2008)

Moin,

ich habe von einem Kumpel gehört der seine ältere 2006.er Fox Gabel gegen eine 2008.er Foxgabel austauschen wollte, dass Fox ab Modelljahr 2008 nur noch die Postmount- Aufnahmen für Disk verbaut. Also wenn jemand noch eine Magura-Brake sein Eigen nennt und die auch weiterhin nutzen möchte sollte dann eine Rock-Shox -Gabel wählen.


----------



## Reaper1010 (6. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai johann ,
> 
> locker bleiben  und tief durchatmen.
> meines wissens haben sie als goodwill-aktion nur im dropland was abgebaut.
> alles halb so schlimm.




Oo ja ich wars, ich hab ihm die Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt. Nochmal, also Grabweg steht noch? Ich hatte es so auch gehört, dass der Grabweg komplett abgebaut werden sollte, vom Förster....oder wie siehts jetz aus?
Und was is am Dropland weg? Da is ja nur der Bröckelshore und der Stepup...um den Stepup wäre es schade, den wollte ich irgendwann auch nochmal fahren^^


mfg


----------



## dueckr (6. März 2008)

Berggurke schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe von einem Kumpel gehört der seine ältere 2006.er Fox Gabel gegen eine 2008.er Foxgabel austauschen wollte, dass Fox ab Modelljahr 2008 nur noch die Postmount- Aufnahmen für Disk verbaut. Also wenn jemand noch eine Magura-Brake sein Eigen nennt und die auch weiterhin nutzen möchte sollte dann eine Rock-Shox -Gabel wählen.



???
Aber Magura hat doch Postmount mit IS2000-Adapter...?!


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. März 2008)

Berggurke schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe von einem Kumpel gehört der seine ältere 2006.er Fox Gabel gegen eine 2008.er Foxgabel austauschen wollte, dass Fox ab Modelljahr 2008 nur noch die Postmount- Aufnahmen für Disk verbaut. Also wenn jemand noch eine Magura-Brake sein Eigen nennt und die auch weiterhin nutzen möchte sollte dann eine Rock-Shox -Gabel wählen.



es gibt adapter , womit es völlig egal ist, ob es is- oder pm-standard ist.


----------



## schappi (7. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hoffe ich störe die aktuelle Gabeldiskussion    nicht (bin natürlich ein Fox - Beführworter )
> lt. aktueller Wettervorhersage solls am Samstag *eindeutig* besser sein als am Sonntag.
> Ich denke dann sollten wir uns am Samstag um 12:00 Uhr in Obernwöhren (Waldstr. Richtung Wald) treffen.
> ...



Also jetzt mal zurück zum richtigen Biken.
ich bin morgen um 12:00 Uhr bei der BB Tour dabei!
freue mich schon!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (7. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hoffe ich störe die aktuelle Gabeldiskussion    nicht (bin natürlich ein Fox - Beführworter )
> lt. aktueller Wettervorhersage solls am Samstag *eindeutig* besser sein als am Sonntag.
> Ich denke dann sollten wir uns am Samstag um 12:00 Uhr in Obernwöhren (Waldstr. Richtung Wald) treffen.
> ...



Ich muss dann leider absagen.
Der Samstag ist jetzt mit der Familie verplant.
Ich werde dann wohl Sonntag ne Runde im BB drehen.
Wer nur Sonntag kann, könnte dazu stoßen. Kenne die Runde vom Samstag  

Aber bitte nicht als Konkurenzveranstaltung sehen!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Loni (7. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> [...] BB-Tour [...]
> Wer ist denn mit dabei??



Lena mit Anhang (mindestens 1)    

Wenn wir uns verfahren, rufen wir Schappi an   (oder PN mir deine Handynr.)

freu mich!


----------



## schappi (7. März 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..ich möcht´ auch mit...wenn noch ein Platz frei ist- votiere für Samstag.
> 
> taxi



Hallo Taxi Hallo Homer,
wie siehts bei euch mit Morgen aus.
ihr wart doch erst feuer und flamme?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. März 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich aus Überzeugung Sonntagsfahrer. Ich werde mich morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Loni (7. März 2008)

Mensch, das kannst du dir doch nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Barbie SHG (7. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
schade, dass sich die Anfangs große Gruppe nun doch sehr verkleinert. 
Aber was solls, wir werden bestimmt jede Menge Spaß bei relativ gutem Wetter haben. 
Die BB - Trails sind eigentlich bis auf ein paar kurze Stücke auch nach tagelangem Regen noch gut befahrbar.
@Homer, Taxi: Los rafft Euch auf, die Samstagsarbeiten kann man auch mal Sonntags erledigen.   Die Wettervorhersage hat diesmal entschieden .

Also dann bis bald im Wald (Obernwöhren)

Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (7. März 2008)

Ich werd' mein BB-Debut dann ein anderes Mal geben. Wie gesagt: Ich lass mich von meiner Tochter zum Friseur (sch**ß auf neue Rechtschreibung) schleppen... 

Viel Spaß euch allen...


----------



## taxifolia (7. März 2008)

...tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber das News Abo hat mich zeitweise genervt.

Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht, weil ich um 10 in Hannover einen kurzfristig angkündigten Termin wahrnehmen muss, ich schaff ´s wohl kaum bis 12 zum Treffpunkt- schiet.
Aber ich versuch´ es, wartet aber besser nicht auf mich. 

Dann fahr ich eben auch Sonntag.

taxi


----------



## atrailsnail (7. März 2008)

Nehmt ihr auch Gäste mit? Ich bin letztes Jahr schon einmal mit euch gefahren (Grenzweg und zack übern Lenker  ) und das hat mir gut gefallen. 
Morgen würde es mir mal wieder passen und wenn ihr nix dagegen habt ...
Ich muss allerdings mit Öffis oder Rad von Neustadt aus anreisen, da unser Kfz von der Holden gebraucht wird. 
Kann mir einer per PN ne HandyNr zukommen lassen, damit ich euch bei Verspätung erreiche?  
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. März 2008)

Klar nehmen wir dich mit, ich kann dich am Bahnhof Haste oder Bad Nenndorf mit dem auto aufpicken.
hier meine Handy Nr. 0172 4248840
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Heik (7. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich melde auch noch Interesse an der morgigen BB-Tour an. Bisher war ich nur beim Deisterkreisel II dabei.

Auch wenn ich nun seit gut einem Jahr in Bückeburg wohne, kenne ich im Bückeberg fast nur Forstwege, und das muss sich ändern...
Da der Bückeberg ja fast vor meiner Haustür liegt, werde ich natürlich per Rad anreisen.

Viele Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## schappi (8. März 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber das News Abo hat mich zeitweise genervt.
> 
> Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht, weil ich um 10 in Hannover einen kurzfristig angkündigten Termin wahrnehmen muss, ich schaff ´s wohl kaum bis 12 zum Treffpunkt- schiet.
> Aber ich versuch´ es, wartet aber besser nicht auf mich.
> ...



Tintenpisser!!!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (8. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich werd' mein BB-Debut dann ein anderes Mal geben. Wie gesagt: Ich lass mich von meiner Tochter zum Friseur (sch**ß auf neue Rechtschreibung) schleppen...
> 
> Viel Spaß euch allen...



Und hier geht die Hoffnung aller verheirateten Männer!!
Ich dachte du wärst der Letzte der Unabhängigen!

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (8. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich aus Überzeugung Sonntagsfahrer. Ich werde mich morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden.



Homer nimm den Hund mit!!
Dann lernt er nicht vors Bike zu rennen. Auch ne gute Hundeschule.
Und wenn du n en Bike brauchst bring ich dir mein Troque mit.
Pardone wird nicht gegeben!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. März 2008)

Tja Reaper, ich glaub da hab ich schlechte Infos für dich.
Nach meinem letzten Wissenstand soll das Grab wohl komplett abgerissen werden, aber nich vom Forst sondern von den Leuten denen das Waldstück gehört. Viele Teile des Grabes sind auf Privatgrund, wurde halt nur bisher toleriert.
Was bisher eingerissen wurde waren Wanderer, die halt das Recht ma wieder in die Hand nehmen mussten, diese bösen Biker machen ja den ganzen Wald kaputt, steht ja auch in der Zeitung.
Jedenfalls haben die Waldbesitzer jetzt wohl den Kanal voll, weil wohl zuviele Leute auf der Strecke unterwegs sind und die letzten Aktionen am Stollen haben das Fass wohl zum überlaufen gebracht.
Nun ja, schaun mer ma wie's weitergeht!
Demnächst hab ich bestimmt ma wieder Zeit für ne Westdeistertour, melde mich. 
Grüße an alle Mosher!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. März 2008)

Ich komme heute mit !! Wetter sieht gut aus, dem Hund werden jetzt gleich die Vokabeln abgefragt und vllt kommt der Daniel (jaaaaaa er lebt noch) ja auch mit. Ich muss nur noch ne Ecke zum Bremsen einbremsen finden


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. März 2008)

Bestes BB-Wetter. 
Also Leute bis nachher. 
@Homer: Da die Trails sehr flowig sind und man deshalb meist Vollgas gibt (nur so kommt da richtig Freude auf), würd ich mir das mit dem WauWau überlegen. Zum Einbremsen ist die Strecke bestens geeignet.

Gruß Tom


----------



## atrailsnail (8. März 2008)

@schappi

Mitnehmen ab Haste ist super. Wann soll ich da sein?
(Hab schon angerufen, aber du bist (noch) nicht rangegangen.
Schaufelst wohl noch Kohlenhydrate rein 

Versuche dich später noch mal zu erreichen. 
Jörg


----------



## schappi (8. März 2008)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> @schappi
> 
> Mitnehmen ab Haste ist super. Wann soll ich da sein?
> (Hab schon angerufen, aber du bist (noch) nicht rangegangen.
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
war zu spät an Telefon,
ich könnte dich so um 11:25 Uhr in Haste am Bhnhof abholen

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (8. März 2008)

Schön, dass doch noch so viele mitkommen. 
bis nachher.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. März 2008)

hallo jungs und mädels ( loni ) ,

wünsch euch heute viel spaß in den bb´s. 
hoffe nächste woche auch wieder fit genug zu sein, um mal wieder ein wenig fahrtwind in die nase zu bekommen. 

geniesst die sonne und die trails

hoerman


----------



## schappi (8. März 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tja Reaper, ich glaub da hab ich schlechte Infos für dich.
> Nach meinem letzten Wissenstand soll das Grab wohl komplett abgerissen werden, aber nich vom Forst sondern von den Leuten denen das Waldstück gehört. Viele Teile des Grabes sind auf Privatgrund, wurde halt nur bisher toleriert.
> Was bisher eingerissen wurde waren Wanderer, die halt das Recht ma wieder in die Hand nehmen mussten, diese bösen Biker machen ja den ganzen Wald kaputt, steht ja auch in der Zeitung.
> Jedenfalls haben die Waldbesitzer jetzt wohl den Kanal voll, weil wohl zuviele Leute auf der Strecke unterwegs sind und die letzten Aktionen am Stollen haben das Fass wohl zum überlaufen gebracht.
> ...



Hallo Evel,

das sind ja schlechte Nachrichten!
ist nur der Teil rechts vom Weg (bergauf) oder auch der teil unterhalb des Droplands betroffen?

das mit dem Westdeister hört sich gut an.!

Bin jetzt den Funkturmtrail mehrmals mit Licht gefahren, Genial!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (8. März 2008)

Vielen Dank Tom
das war ne geniale Tour!

Exto und Taxi Ihr habt was verpasst!
Wir waren eine Gruppe von 10 Leuten. Sogar aus Potsdam und Bremen sind die Leute gekommen um mit uns in den BB zu biken.

3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit auf flowigen Trails bei bombigen Frühlingswetter. Bikerherz was willst du mehr?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (8. März 2008)

vielen Dank, Schappi,  für das Salz in meinen Wunden. Morgen werde ich auch nicht fahren können, meine Frau muss überraschend arbeiten und ich hab Hund- und Kinderdienst  
Gibt es eigentliche ein biken nach dem Tod ? Das wär´zumindest mal ´ne Hoffnung für mich. 

Taxi


----------



## schappi (8. März 2008)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich versuche daher zu Lebzeiten so viel wie möglich zu biken.
Aber vieleicht kann Hoerman die Frage beantworten. Er will sich ja auf seinem Fritzz sitzen bestaten lassen wie die alten Germanen Häuptlinge auf Ihrem Pferde. Vieleich bekommt ihr wenn ihr euch zusammentut ja ein "Familiengruft"
So in etwa; http://www.erratiker.ch/CYM/images/Pentre_Ifan.jpg






An den Seiten Schön mit Erde anfüllen, Ihr beiden dann Seite an Seite auf dem Weg nach Wallhalla,

Da könnte man dann auch eine prima Drop draus machen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (8. März 2008)

Aloah,
habe mein Bike jetzt gesäubert, geölt und gebettet. 
War für mich auch ein Supertag mit supergeilem SSWB - Wetter  und sehr netten Bikern in den BB.  
Einer der 10 Teilnehmer war sogar aus dem Allgäu. Der war total glücklich mit seinem Touque FR endlich mal ne Trailtour in den BB zu fahren. 

Wenns mal wieder die BB sein sollen bin ich gerne wieder dabei. 

So, bevor die Augen zufallen, noch 1 - 2 Pils (wegen der Mineralien).

Gruß Tom (SSWB )


----------



## atrailsnail (8. März 2008)

Ich schließe mich den Vorschreibern an: So sollte ein Samstag sein! Die Bückeberge (oder der Bückeberg) haben mehr zu bieten als erwartet!
Vielen Dank noch mal an Schappi und Barbie fürs mitnehmen. Sonst wär ich jetzt wahrscheinlich so kaputt, dass ich schon eingeschlafen wär!

Schönen Sonntach allemann und -frau!


----------



## Loni (8. März 2008)

das war wirklich eine klasse Tour! Herzlichen Dank an den super Guide und alle Beteiligten. Bikes werden morgen nochmal eingesaut, deswegen werden die morgen geputzt!!
Viele Grüße aus dem EBHq (EilenriederBikerHauptquartier) und dem schönen Allgäu-Potsdam.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. Ich versuche daher zu Lebzeiten so viel wie möglich zu biken.
> Aber vieleicht kann Hoerman die Frage beantworten. Er will sich ja auf seinem Fritzz sitzen bestaten lassen wie die alten Germanen Häuptlinge auf Ihrem Pferde. Vieleich bekommt ihr wenn ihr euch zusammentut ja ein "Familiengruft"
> So in etwa; http://www.erratiker.ch/CYM/images/Pentre_Ifan.jpg
> 
> ...



ich glaub den platz brauch ich für mich alleine. 
da ich nicht weiß , wie der weg nach walhalla aussieht, nehm ich besser alle 3 bikes mit


----------



## Hitzi (8. März 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich muss dann leider absagen.
> Der Samstag ist jetzt mit der Familie verplant.
> Ich werde dann wohl Sonntag ne Runde im BB drehen.
> Wer nur Sonntag kann, könnte dazu stoßen. Kenne die Runde vom Samstag
> ...



Habe eben durch Zufall mal wieder hier einen Blick riskiert  

Und finde den Wöbbe - fast auf Tour -  

Leider ist mir das morgen etwas zu spontan  

Bin im Moment mit ICE-Män "Fremdfahrer" in Münden.
Obwohl er am Do. ne Lusche war. Hatte ich ihm auch an die Tür gehängt. Kannst ihn ruhig auch so nennen. Es war ihm zu kalt   Waren nur 3 ° oben auf dem Gimter Hochplateau   Aber mit der richtigen Einstellung und Kleidung war das total O.K.

Habe letzte Woche 100 Km und 1.500 HM abgespult.

Sobald mein Schimmel wieder fit ist, komme ich gerne mal mit auf diese Runden hier. Der muss erstmal wieder in die Wäsche  

Und Grüße natürlich auch an Schappi & Co  

Bis die Tage

Hitzi


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. März 2008)

Wenn ich am Wochenende ma Zeit hab, komm ich demnächst ma mit auf ne BB-Tour.
Ich bin heute über'n Deister zur Arbeit geradelt und hatte ne Begegnung der dritten Art.
Auf nem Trail am Nienstädter Paß fahr ich ganz entspannt bergab und komm an einer Stelle vorbei wo 1m neben dem Trail ein fetter Baum liegt. Als ich so 2m weg bin springt plötzlich ne fette Wildsau unter dem Baum vor, zum Glück in die andere Richtung und läuft etwa 10m weg und bleibt dann stehen und glotzt mich an. Und während ich so 2-3 Sekunden über lege warum das Vieh nich abhaut während ich ihm in die Augen gucke, da hör ich plötzlich ein paar Frischlinge direkt vor mir unter dem Baum quieken.
Alter Schwede, ging mir der Arsch auf Grundeis. Ich glaub so schnell bin ich noch nie gerannt! Zum Glück kam das Vieh nich hinterher, aber ich hab glaub ich immer noch erhöhten Puls.
Ansonsten war das Wetter ja ziemlich geil heute, wa?
Ja Schappi, welcher Teil vom Grab jetzt genau von wem eingerissen wird weiß ich auch nich so genau. Mal abwarten was passiert.
Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (9. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich glaub den platz brauch ich für mich alleine.
> da ich nicht weiß , wie der weg nach walhalla aussieht, nehm ich besser alle 3 bikes mit



Sören 
was macht die Lunge?
wird es besser oder hast du bein DRK schon um einen Zivi angefragt, der dich künftig die Berge hochschiebt.

Darüber das du alle 3 Bikes mit nach Walhalla nehmen willst müssen wir noch einmal sprechen!
Ich hatte ehr erwartet, daß du die Bike testamentarisch hier vererbst, damit sie nicht in falsche Hände kommen.
Vieleicht hat Taxi dazu ja noch ein paar schicke Formulierungen so ala:
....und hiermit vermache ich mein geliebtes Sting meinem Freund XXX mit der Auflage damit wöchentlich 1000hm zu fahren und es nur auf Singletrails zu bewegen...
Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke hat die Idee was, Wenn Du jetzt z.B. Taxi oder Exto eines Deiner Bikes als testamentarische Verfügung oder so.. vermachst. Dann kann er gegenüber seiner Frau (Tochter)immer sagen:" Schatz du hast ja recht- Aber in der Verfügung von Hoerman steht drin, daß ich das Bike das er mir vermacht hat mindestens 1000hm die Woche bewegen muß und ich habe erst 400, Das tut mir jetzt sehr leid aber einen letzten Willen muß man doch respektieren. Ich muß jetzt ganz dringen biken gehen. Un dann fahrt Ihr zum Hühnengrab unterhalb des  Annaturms das Evel Knievel so richtig zum Drop gestaltet hat und mach ein paar fette Sprünge!





Evel Knievel,
was hälst du davon mit entsprechenden Erdanschüttungen könnte man daraus eine guten Dropp machen? So von rechts anfahren und dann links droppen?
da könnte man noch eine Tafel aufstellen als letzten Willen: .. das jeder Biker der hier vorbeikommt den hier begrabenen Hoerman ehren muss und einen fetten Sprung hinlegen muss. Dann hätten wir auch wieder einen neuen Grabweg!!! Und da es ein echtes Grab ist darf es dann auch niemand einreißen!!
Und er dort beerdigte Hoerman wird dadurch wirklich unsterblich und geht in die Sagen und Mythenwelt des Deisters ein!

Bis bald im Wald

Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. März 2008)

Hallo Homer,
in der Anlage das Bild (Ausschnitt Tour von Gestern), wo Du siehst, wie du vom JBF zu den Steinbrüchen kommst (der Steinbruch ist die rote Schleife). Der kürzeste Weg ist an der Straße am JBF vorbei dann kommt ein kleiner Pfad quer rüber. Oder die Str. weiter entlagn den nächsten Weg links rein, da sind wir raus gekommen.
Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. März 2008)

Ich war heut nochmal mit der Familie im alten Obernkirchener Steinbruch und hab ein paar Bilden von den famosen Trails ringsrum gemacht (im Archiv). Dabei hatten wir noch ne interessante Brücke mit nem gruseligen, vergittertem Hohlraum, vermutlich ein alter Stall für die Arbeitspferde, gesehen, an dem wir gestern vorbei gebrettert sind. Dabei sind uns auch Reifenspuren an Stellen aufgefallen, an denen wir nicht waren. Unter anderem an einem steilen (ca 40°) Abhang und ner felsigen Sandstein Naturtreppe. War das die L-L-3 Fraktion von heute?




BB Trail im Steinbruch





BB Trail in Gegenrichtung





Tunnel unter dem Trail...





... mit gruseliger Gruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. März 2008)

Homer,
hast du lust morgen um 20:00 Uhr mit mir und Reni zum Spinning zu gehen?
Kannst du mir die Adresse des Dachdeckers wg Schornsteinkopf verschindel per PN zuschicke,
Du warst gestern so schnell weg.
Grúß
Schappi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. März 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe eben durch Zufall mal wieder hier einen Blick riskiert
> 
> Und finde den Wöbbe - fast auf Tour -
> 
> ...



Hi Hitzi

Eure Entspannungsübungen hören sich ja gut an. Auf jeden Fall besser als jedes KT-Seminar 
Was hat dein Schimmel, dass er nicht fährt????
Verträgt er die Mündener Höhenluft nicht?
Zum Glück braucht er ja erstmal ein 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr dort rollen!!! 

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal im Deister

Bis denn 
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich war heut nochmal mit der Familie im alten Obernkirchener Steinbruch und hab ein paar Bilden von den famosen Trails ringsrum gemacht (im Archiv). Dabei hatten wir noch ne interessante Brücke mit nem gruseligen, vergittertem Hohlraum, vermutlich ein alter Stall für die Arbeitspferde, gesehen, an dem wir gestern vorbei gebrettert sind. Dabei sind uns auch Reifenspuren an Stellen aufgefallen, an denen wir nicht waren. Unter anderem an einem steilen (ca 40°) Abhang und ner felsigen Sandstein Naturtreppe. War das die L-L-3 Fraktion von heute?
> 
> BB Trail im Steinbruch
> 
> ...


----------



## Loni (10. März 2008)

hallo Junx, 

war gestern im Ith. 
kurzer Bericht:
über Schotter ging es hoch zu einer Tragepassage (puh!) für die man mit dem absoluten *Sahnetrail* belohnt wird. der vielerorts verblockte und verwurzelte Ithkamm ist technisch und flowig. Dies gepaart mit einer tollen Aussicht und Nervenkitzel, der durch Fahrt am ungesicherten Abgrund hervorgerufen wird.  das milde Lächeln ist einem sicher. 

Dieser Trail ist leider nicht so lang wie er sein sollte, wir haben dann einen "Pass" überquert und sind wieder hoch. hier war es etwas verwilderter. viele Bäume lagen quer. öfter mal schieben... der Spaß ging teilweise verloren. (und anstrengend war's  )

Fazit: eifach geil! aber nicht bei gutem Wetter hinfahren, weil dann bestimmt zu viele Wanderer da sind. (und wenn ihr hinfahrt, will ich mit )


----------



## schappi (10. März 2008)

Welchen teil vom Ith seid ihr denn gefahren Aufstieg in Cobbenbrügge. Also ganz im Westen und seid dann östlich gefahren. dann Kommt man an eine Passstr. die von Salzhemmendorf kommt. Oder seid ihr ganz im Osten gestartet?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (10. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Welchen teil vom Ith seid ihr denn gefahren Aufstieg in Cobbenbrügge. Also ganz im Westen und seid dann östlich gefahren. dann Kommt man an eine Passstr. die von Salzhemmendorf kommt. Oder seid ihr ganz im Osten gestartet?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wir sind in Coppenbrügge gestartet. 
Bis zur Passstr. war's supi, danach bisl anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. März 2008)

Jau Kenne ich,
bin mal an der Passstr gestartet in Richtung Osten, daß ist wirklich anstrengend weil sehr schmal sehr rutschig und dann geht es rechts sehr steil sehr tief runter.

Wann ist denn dein Torquefahrer wieder in Hannover. Ich hatte ihm versprochen das nächste Mal ein Torque Treffen im deister zu machen und ein wenig im Deister zu moshen.
Bis dahin ist Söhren auch hoffentlich wieder gesund das er auch mitkann und vieleicht ist es bis dahin auch so trocken, daß man den Grenzweg mal wieder fahren kann ohne Gefahr "mit dem Kopp aufn Boden zu hauen"
Wir beide müssn ja auch noch unbedingt die klBT fahren. Aber der Süllberg ist noch nicht fahrbar.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (10. März 2008)

Jau, an die klBT hab ich auch gedacht, als ich (im Auto) am Süllberg vorbeirauschte 
Termin für TorqueTreffen würde wohl so in den April fallen. 
KlBT wohl auch (denn wir brauchen ja einen Tag am Wochenende, gell?) Vielleicht gab es dann ja zwischendrin eine trockenere Periode -Ansätze dafür hat es ja am Samstag schon gegeben 
Also irgendwann nach dem *Deisterkreisel*


----------



## Hitzi (10. März 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hi Hitzi
> 
> Eure Entspannungsübungen hören sich ja gut an. Auf jeden Fall besser als jedes KT-Seminar
> Was hat dein Schimmel, dass er nicht fährt????
> ...



Der Bock war im letzten Jahr schon dreckig und jetzt reicht es ihm langsam.
Muss ihn mal wieder eine Frühjahrskur verpassen, mehr hat der Schimmel nicht  
Jetzt ist der Bock wieder zu Hause  
Mal sehen ob er dieses Jahr nochmal Müde   Höhenluft schnuppert.
Vielleicht erst ab 1.10. - abwarten......

Habe mich mal 3 Tage ausgeklinkt. Bin Donnerstag zum Tag des Sports wieder da.

Wollen wir uns vor dem 1.4. nochmal treffen? Und KT Seminar hört sich auch nicht gut an  :kotz: 


Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. März 2008)

Hi Leute!

Viele Gruesse von Malle  
Wir waren jetzt 3 Tage mit dem KFZ unterwegs und haben mehr Rennradler als Touristen gesehen. Wir schaetzen so an die 1000 sind uns entgegen oder vor uns gefahren. Wahnsinn. L-L 03 du haettest deine freude hier  
Nach 3 Tagen in "Familie machen" steige ich morgen erst mit dem MTB fuer auch nur 3 Tage ein  
Am Freitag ist dann schon wieder alles vorbei. Geile Insel, muss ich wieder hin. Aber dann mal im Herbst. 
Mit Wetter geht es jetzt auch wieder bergauf. 1 Tag Regen (Ankunft) und jetzt Sonne un 15-20 Grad. Genau richtig.

Soeren hier kann man seine Krankheiten gut loswerden (Nordsee bringt auch was...) . Ich bin gerade zum 3taegigen Start wieder fit geworden  

Schoen das ihr so viel Spass hattet in den BB, beim naechsten Mal will ich aber wieder mitgenommen werden  

Bis bald im Wald.

Gruesse aus dem flachen (max.500m) Osten von Mallorca
Downhilli


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. März 2008)

Hallo Dirk,
Ich war 2006 auch im Osten unterwegs. Wir hatten unser Quartier in der Rentnerhochburg Cala Millor. In Cala Radjada haben wir dann wunderschöne geführte Touren mit ca 1000 hm in 4 Std gemacht. Schau doch mal rein http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. März 2008)

hallo homer,

wie machen sich eigentlich deine neuen bremsen am bike ?
ist die bremspower besser geworden ?

gruß
hoerman


----------



## Hitzi (11. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Viele Gruesse von Malle
> Wir waren jetzt 3 Tage mit dem KFZ unterwegs und haben mehr Rennradler als Touristen gesehen. Wir schaetzen so an die 1000 sind uns entgegen oder vor uns gefahren. Wahnsinn. L-L 03 du haettest deine freude hier
> ...




Die schönste Tour gibt es zum Cap de Formentor hoch........

Muss jeder mal gefahren sein. Ist zwar Teer aber viele Schotterwege führen auf private Gelände bzw. vor private Tore und dann geht es meist nicht weiter  

Viel Spaß auf der tollen Insel


----------



## schappi (11. März 2008)

hallo Leute,
meine alten Bilder sind alle verschoben worden und ich kann sie nicht wiederfinden.
kann mir jemand sagen wo und wie ich meine Bilder aus dem alten Alben finden kann
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> meine alten Bilder sind alle verschoben worden und ich kann sie nicht wiederfinden.
> kann mir jemand sagen wo und wie ich meine Bilder aus dem alten Alben finden kann
> Gruß
> Schappi



guckst du hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315285


----------



## schappi (11. März 2008)

Homer,
morgen ist um 19:00 Uhr spinning Kommst du auch?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer,
> morgen ist um 19:00 Uhr spinning Kommst du auch?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich denke mal schon. hab allerdings noch nen Kundentermin direkt davor. Mal Sehen ob der mich pünktlich weglässt. Ich hab übrigens mal versucht einen Fotopoint in Google Earth zu erstellen. Mal abwarten wann das Bild freigegeben ist.


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2008)

schappi ,

Ich oute mich als Gastleser : Deine alten Fotos sind immer noch da . Im Profil (oder hier , Link kopiert)

(Fotos im alten Fotoalbum anzeigen) anklicken .


----------



## schappi (11. März 2008)

Hallo 4 mate
schön auch mal einen Gastleser kennen zu lernen.
Was treibt dich dazu ein Forum über Biken in Deister zu lesen?
Wie bist du darauf gestossen?
ich habe mich schon immer gewundert wo die über 100.000 Besuche herkommen.
wenn du in der Gegend bist vergiss dein Bike nicht! Dann moshen wir ne Runde.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2008)

Hallo Schappi ,
​ ich lese "Biken im Deister" seit einiger Zeit mit weil eure "Unterhaltungen"
interessant und witzig sind und großartige Touren gefahren werden .
Eine aktive , schöne Gemeinschaft beim MTB-Sport . Auf der Suche nach 
lesenswerter Lektüre bin ich beim durchstöbern der Untiefen des Forums hier 
"hängengeblieben" ! 

Danke für die freundliche Einladung , es ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich
 daß ich einmal in eure Gegend komme , wenn doch natürlich mit Bike !

Gruß
4mate


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. März 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi ,
> ​ ich lese "Biken im Deister" seit einiger Zeit mit weil eure "Unterhaltungen"
> interessant und witzig sind und großartige Touren gefahren werden .
> Eine aktive , schöne Gemeinschaft beim MTB-Sport . Auf der Suche nach
> ...



hoffentlich liest unser nst das hier auch. vorallem das rot makierte .

nicht alle denken so wie du, sondern finden diese art der unterhaltung interessant und witzig!

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Jonny-HTX (11. März 2008)

Hi Schappi und Hallo natürlich auch an alle anderen!

Wo du schon so neugierig fragst, wo wohl die ganzen Zugriffe so herkommen, muss ich mich auch als so eine Art Gastleser outen  Ich habe mich ja schon vor Ewigkeiten mal vorgestellt (ca. 3 Monate her), und "angedroht" euch über den Weg zu stolpern, habe aber seitdem nicht wirklich aktiv an der Unterhaltung oder an den Fahrten in den Deister teiglenommen. Das heißt allerdings nicht, das ich nicht gern meinem neuen Hobby fröhne, ich habe nur zu anderen Zeiten als ihr andere Plätze zum fahren genutzt. Seit ca. 21/2 Wochen muss ich zudem pausieren, da ich es geschafft habe mich gleich so geschickt langzulegen, das ich mir das Schultergelenk gesprengt habe. Ich lese das Forum neben dem "Ebay-kuriositäten-Forum" sehr gern, da ich mich so auf dem laufenden über den Deister halten kann. Ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder aufsatteln ud meine Fitness wieder einholen, da ehrgeiziges Ziel der Harz-Jedermann-Marathon Mitte Mai ist. Mal sehen ob das klappt.

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## f&f (11. März 2008)

Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder aufsatteln ud meine Fitness wieder einholen, da ehrgeiziges Ziel der Harz-Jedermann-Marathon Mitte Mai ist. Mal sehen ob das klappt.
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Hallo Johnny,

Harz-Jedermann-Marathon?  Hast du vielleicht einen link?

Grüße von einem anderen Gastleser,
Kristian


----------



## Jonny-HTX (11. März 2008)

Habe ich tatsächlich:

http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/index.epl

Gruß


----------



## f&f (11. März 2008)

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (11. März 2008)

Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> ich habe nur zu anderen Zeiten als ihr andere Plätze zum fahren genutzt.



Johnny,
Willst du mir mal in der Eilenriede Gesellschaft leisten?? 
Da fährt nie jemand mit mir


----------



## schappi (11. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Johnny,
> Willst du mir mal in der Eilenriede Gesellschaft leisten??
> Da fährt nie jemand mit mir



Nöö, Eilenriede ist ja auch nur für Mädchen! 

Aber Froschkönigin,
 nicht das du denkst das ich chauvinisch bin und erst ab 30% Gefälle anfange. Was hällst du von einem kleinen Nightride in der Eilenried nächste Woche? wann erlaubt es dein Terminkalender?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (11. März 2008)

zzzzzzzzz.. 





schappi schrieb:


>


was sollen denn die heimlichen mitleser über unsere umgangsformen denken??

generell halte ich viel davon, aber ab nächster Woche verweilt die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wieder in Libyen.
Danach ist's ja schon bald wieder hell. gerne dann Eilenriding 
Hochachtungsvoll, Euer


schappi schrieb:


> Mädchen!


----------



## schappi (11. März 2008)

Dann viel spass und vergiss deinen Frosch nicht.





[/URL][/IMG]
Bist du Ostern wieder zurück?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (11. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann viel spass und vergiss deinen Frosch nicht.


Fette?? Die vergess ich doch nicht (sonst quakt sie ja auch zu laut)


schappi schrieb:


> Bist du Ostern wieder zurück?
> Gruß
> Schappi


In Deutschland ja, aber in Bonn -Siebengebirge und Ahrtal (Fette und Rad natürlich auch  )


----------



## schappi (11. März 2008)

Ahrtal ist schön,
den Ahrtalradweg musst du fahren, von Müsch runter nach Bad Neuenahr.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2008)

Hi,

Gruß an alle Mit- und Gastleser.
Ja Ihr habt recht hier hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren richtig was entwickelt. Aus ein paar Bits und Bytes wurden Kontakte mit lebenden Wesen, Freundschaften, gemeinsame Erlebnisse und ´ne Menge Spass im Modder und unter Tage.

Aber mal ´ne Frage an die Stammleser. Ist euch entfallen, dass wir heute einen unter uns haben der nullt ?

Naaaa ?

Glückwunsch Homer


----------



## exto (11. März 2008)

Wem sonst, als dem alten Ober-Statistiker und Master-Durchblicker Roudy könnte das als erstem aufgefallen sein??? 

Homer, alles, alles Gute zum (ich nehme stark an) 30ten !!!


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Homer 
alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Da müssen wir heute abend nach dem Spinning ein Weizen drauf trinken!

Roudy, wie findest du sowas immer nur raus? Du wirst mir unheimlich!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. März 2008)

Ufff
...Ober-Statistiker und Master-Durchblicker...

Ich muss daran arbeiten, dass zu ändern. Ich wollte ums verrecken nie in die Buchhalter-Ecke gestellt werden.
Hab deshalb einen Weg eingeschlagen, auf dem man auch mal 5 gerade sein lassen kann.

Meine Quellen kann ich natürlich hier nicht verraten.
Nur soviel: zuhören + merken , Bits, Bytes  
Ganz ohne StaSi, BND und Profiler

Gruß Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2008)

Hallo Homer !!!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!
Viel Gesundheit und Erfolg in der nächsten Lebenshälfte 


Lieben Gruß

hoerman


----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

hast du gut gemacht Roudy!  


Homer, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! ich hoffe, du hast schön gefeiert.


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ufff
> ...Ober-Statistiker und Master-Durchblicker...
> 
> Ich muss daran arbeiten, dass zu ändern.
> Gruß Roudy



Genau,
mal wieder mit uns biken gehen!

Wie ist das denn jetzt mit dem Deisterkreisel am 5.(o. 6.) April.
Wer kommt da alles?
Wir sollten mal langsam mit der Vorbereitung anfangen.
ich habe da eine Idee für einen neuen Anfangsteil.
Bisher sind wir ja bis Hohenbostel relativ flach gefahren, wenn wir jetzt in den 1. Teil schon den Farntrail oder Frankweg einbauen. Das heist aber auch 200-300hm mehr als bisher. Dafür könnte man dann am Naturfreundeheim Barsinghausen oder Bantorfer Höhe eine kleine Pause einbauen, Was haltet Ihr davon?

Downhillfaller, wann bist du von Malle zurück?
Das wir uns mal bei dir als dem Master der elektronischen Planung treffen und mal einige Varianten durchspielen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (12. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich muss daran arbeiten, dass zu ändern.




Das war eigentlich eher anerkennend gemeint...


----------



## exto (12. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich habe da eine Idee für einen neuen Anfangsteil.
> Bisher sind wir ja bis Hohenbostel relativ flach gefahren, wenn wir jetzt in den 1. Teil schon den Farntrail oder Frankweg einbauen. Das heist aber auch 200-300hm mehr als bisher....  Was haltet Ihr davon?



Ich finde, für solche "größeren" Vorhaben bietet sich der Samstag eigentlich ganz gut an. Dann hat man Sonntags noch n bisschen Zeit die Beine auszuschütteln  Außerdem drängelt's sich dann nicht so im Wald.
Ist vielleicht für Leute wie Homer, die Samstags oft noch Geld verdienen müssen, ein bisschen blöd, aber wenn's nicht zur Regel wird...

Paar mehr Höhenmeter haben noch niemandem geschadet  Wenn wir uns insgesamt wieder ein moderates Tempo vornehmen, soll's daran nicht scheitern. Außerdem kann man dabei testen, wie man die Fittnes so über'n Winter gerettet hat. Die Krankheitsopfer kriegen halt n Ticket zum angeschoben werden...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Die Krankheitsopfer kriegen halt n Ticket zum angeschoben werden...



in dem fall bin ich auf alle fälle dabei und melde mich hiermit definitiv an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich finde, für solche "größeren" Vorhaben bietet sich der Samstag eigentlich ganz gut an. Dann hat man Sonntags noch n bisschen Zeit die Beine auszuschütteln  Außerdem drängelt's sich dann nicht so im Wald.



mein reden, denke auch, das sich der samstag für solche sachen besser eignet. außerdem hat man nach hinten raus keine zeitnot und könnte auch noch gemeinsam eine schorle oder ähnliches  trinken.


----------



## Jonny-HTX (12. März 2008)

> Johnny,
> Willst du mir mal in der Eilenriede Gesellschaft leisten??



Hi Loni!
Gerne doch, war hin und wieder auch schon in der Eilenriede, vor allem um Probefahrten mit dem neuen Fully meines Kumpels zu machen, aber grundsätzlich macht es mir dort auch Spaß. Nightride hört sich noch um so verlockender an, allerdings muss ich meine Schulter ja noch ein wenig auskurieren, bis ich wieder fahren darf. Ich denke mal in 2 Wochen ca. sollte eine vorsichtige Runde mit dem Mountainbike wieder drin sein. Ich kann ja von mir hören lassen, wenn ich meine fahren zu können (?). Übrigens sind wir uns schonmal über den Weg "gefahren", da habe ich mich einfach erdreistet dich anzuhauen, wo man denn ein bißchen mountainbiken kann, woraufhin von dir der Tipp mit'm BB kam  Danke nochmal dafür!

Natürlich möchte ich auch dem Homer noch herzlichst zum Geburtstag gratulieren, wenn auch unbekannterweise


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Ganz klar Samstag der 5. ist 1. Prio. aber wir sollten auch aufs Wetter schauen (witzigerweise war in den letzten Wochen das Wetter am Samstag immer besser als am Sonntag)
Also seid ihr dafür schon einen Klassiker im Westdeister zum Anfang der Tour einzubauen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich eher anerkennend gemeint...


 
Ich habe dabei auch eher geschmunzelt !
Ich würde mit Kreiseln, habe aber noch keine Idee was Streckenwünsche betrifft.


----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

Deisterkreisel:
Irgendwie war an dem Sonntag doch so ne öffentliche Veranstaltung im Deister oder? daher hatten wir sowieso auf Samstag gesetzt, wenn ich mich recht erinnnere. 
ich bin dabei. 
harrypotter aus HB wollte auch. 
his_airless ebenso.
und mein Torquefahrer bestimmt ooooooooooch. 
der freut sich sicher auch über die anfängliche Zusatzrunde... für mich war auch der langsame Anfang OK.. hinterher kann man immernoch hm schrubben (umrunden wir diesmal auch den kleinen Deister dazu?    )


----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> Hi Loni!
> Gerne doch, war hin und wieder auch schon in der Eilenriede, vor allem um Probefahrten mit dem neuen Fully meines Kumpels zu machen, aber grundsätzlich macht es mir dort auch Spaß.


joa, da gibts n paar nette Sachen. für Feierabend immer gut.


Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> Nightride hört sich noch um so verlockender an, allerdings muss ich meine Schulter ja noch ein wenig auskurieren, bis ich wieder fahren darf. Ich denke mal in 2 Wochen ca. sollte eine vorsichtige Runde mit dem Mountainbike wieder drin sein. Ich kann ja von mir hören lassen, wenn ich meine fahren zu können (?).


gut. mach das. bin eh die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht hier 


Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> Übrigens sind wir uns schonmal über den Weg "gefahren",


ja? wannwiewowas?  


Jonny-HTX schrieb:


> da habe ich mich einfach erdreistet dich anzuhauen, wo man denn ein bißchen mountainbiken kann, woraufhin von dir der Tipp mit'm BB kam  Danke nochmal dafür!


Bitte, gerne, (wofür steht BB hier? Bückeberge?)

Na ja, in jedem Fall: Heile deine Schulter und ab aufs Bike 

 Lena


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel:
> Irgendwie war an dem Sonntag doch so ne öffentliche Veranstaltung im Deister oder? daher hatten wir sowieso auf Samstag gesetzt, wenn ich mich recht erinnnere.
> ich bin dabei.
> harrypotter aus HB wollte auch.
> ...



Froschkönigin,
denk doch mal an die Alten und Kranken. 
Der volle Deisterkreisel ist 80km und 1400-1600hm wenn wir den kleine Deister noch dazunehmen kommen wir über 100km und an 2000hm das ist für einen Tag zu viel. Wir könne das ja mal im Sommer mi übernachten im zelt machen in 2 Etappen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Froschkönigin,
> denk doch mal an die Alten und Kranken.
> Der volle Deisterkreisel ist 80km und 1400-1600hm wenn wir den kleine Deister noch dazunehmen kommen wir über 100km und an 2000hm das ist für einen Tag zu viel. Wir könne das ja mal im Sommer mi übernachten im zelt machen in 2 Etappen
> Gruß
> Schappi



wenn wir die Anfangszusatzrunde dazunehmen kommen wir folglich auch auf 1700 bis 1900 hm... nicht so großer unterschied... aber ist schon klar. Projekt Kleiner Deister wird ein anderes Mal angegeangen. 
Sören und Roudy, Ihr kennt Euch da aus oder?
Ich war da noch nie.

quakquak


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2008)

der kleine deister ist schon recht reizvoll. allerdings sind dort weniger trails , dafür sieht man aber immer schwarzwild oder damwild. man muß bei den abfahrten echt aufpassen, das man ne bracke und ihre frischlinge nicht über den haufen fährt . 
ist landschaftlich aber trotzdem ne schöne runde. sennhütte und fast mit dem kleinen steinbruch ist immer ne kleine bikerunde wert. 
können ja mal nen ultrakreisel fahren, wo wir den kleinen und den großen deister mitnehmen. aber erst, wenn ich wieder 100 % fit bin. 
gebe aber die hoffnung nicht auf, das ich meinen rückstand schnell aufholen werde  

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

ich hoffe mit 

ultrakreisel, klingt gut..

irgendwie war doch auch mal ne Deister-Süntel-Fahrt angedacht... vielleicht machen wir die ja in diesem Jahr?!   uns wird bestimmt nicht langweilig....


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> wenn wir die Anfangszusatzrunde dazunehmen kommen wir folglich auch auf 1700 bis 1900 hm... nicht so großer unterschied... aber ist schon klar. Projekt Kleiner Deister wird ein anderes Mal angegeangen.
> Sören und Roudy, Ihr kennt Euch da aus oder?
> Ich war da noch nie.
> 
> quakquak



Süßfrosch!
Für jemanden der doppelt so alt und dafür auch doppelt so schwer ist wie du machen 200hm am Ende des Tages schon was aus.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frasuka (12. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn jetzt mit dem Deisterkreisel am 5.(o. 6.) April.
> Wer kommt da alles?
> Wir sollten mal langsam mit der Vorbereitung anfangen.
> ich habe da eine Idee für einen neuen Anfangsteil.
> Bisher sind wir ja bis Hohenbostel relativ flach gefahren, wenn wir jetzt in den 1. Teil schon den Farntrail oder Frankweg einbauen. Das heist aber auch 200-300hm mehr als bisher. Dafür könnte man dann am Naturfreundeheim Barsinghausen oder Bantorfer Höhe eine kleine Pause einbauen, Was haltet Ihr davon?



Hallo Schappi, 
sehr juuuuute Frage.
Man kann nie früh genug mit der Planung beginnen.
Hier, ich bin unbedingt mit dabei, ich meine, wenn
Ihr mich nocheinmal so freundlich empfangt, wie beim letzten Kreisel.
Ich würde allerdings sehr gerne noch 2 nette Jungs mitbringen?
Die sind fast so sympatisch und gutaussehend wie Exto 
Bezüglich der Route ist mir alles relativ wurscht, nur so viel: Sie sollte schon so saftig sein wie letztes Jahr. Des waaa schöööö.

Also, Frank plus 2!! (Christoph und Chris)

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Für jemanden der doppelt so alt und dafür auch doppelt so schwer ist wie du machen 200hm am Ende des Tages schon was aus.



Für mich und meinen Froschpopo auch. 
Ich dränge gar nicht auf mehr hm. Mir wär auch recht, wenn wir die vorgeschlagene Anfangsrunde auslassen und dann am Ende gucken, ob noch wer irgendwelche Trails schrubben will. Wenn Start und Ziel wieder am Parkplatz Bredenbeck sind, ist es ja nicht weit zu Grab, Farn & Co


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy 
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller

Ich sehe schon ich muss wieder Funkgeräte mitbringen und plätze im forsthaus blumenhagen bestellen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2008)

wie wär es denn, wenn wir taxi´s schwiegereltern nen besuch abstatten .
quasi als antrittsbesuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

inne bantorfer höhe (so hieß das doch,gell?)

gern. 

gibts da jetzt Traubensaftschorle?


----------



## Wasserträger (12. März 2008)

Hallo mich gibt es auch noch auch wenn ich zur Zeit fast nicht mehr auf den Drahtessel komme.

@Schappi...hiermit Anmeldung zum Deisterkreisel

@all...meine Freundin muss über Ostern Arbeiten und meine Frage wäre ob Ihr evtl. eine größere Rund im Deister oder sonst wo plant. Natürlich schaue ich vorher hier vorbei aber vielleicht weiß ja schon jemand was.

Nach Schappi´s Art....

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> inne bantorfer höhe (so hieß das doch,gell?)



Als ich noch so jung war wie du hieß das: "Zum dicken Lenchen"
Weil die Wirtin Lenchen hieß, recht drall war und Dirndelkleider bevorzugte die einiger ihre körperlichen Vorzüge betonen sollten. Aber ich bin da jetzt seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gewesen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)




----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche und, ja Exto, es ist der 30ste   .

Jetzt mal was ganz anderes. 
ich habe heute mal den Vorsitzenden des Fördervereins des Besucherberkwerks Barsinghausen kennengelernt. über das Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sind wir dann zum Radsport gekommen. Das Centrum veranstaltet ja im Rahmen "Sommer in der Stadt" mehrere Soptevents in der City, u.A. auch eine Radnacht in der die Rennradler durch die City düsen. Ich hab mal nachgefragt ob eine ähnliche Veranstaltung auf dem Zechenpark und der Halde für uns MTB ler eine Chance hätte, und siehe da, es besteht schonmal grundsätzlich großes Interesse. Das Ganze müsste natürlich noch organisiert werden und mit der Gesellschaft Alte Zeche, der Klosterkammer und der Stadt Barsinghausen abgestimmt werden. Ich bin mir sicher das die Geschichte unserem Sport mal zur Abwechselung ne positive Presse beschert.


----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Das hört sich ja sehr interessant an!
Die Halde währe auch sehr interessant für ein MTB Rennen, für Fahrer und Zuschauer.
Bis nachher!
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Slidger (12. März 2008)

Huhu,

juhu, Deisterkreiseln.
Alleine macht nicht so viel spass, gerne würde ich mich eurer Runde am 5.4. anschliessen.
Nur muss ich noch einen Termin abschiessen, aber das wird mir schon noch irgendwie gelingen.
Wie lange wird denn der Kreisel dauern?
Fahrt ihr bei jedem Wetter?
MfG

Bernd


----------



## firefighter76 (12. März 2008)

so jetzt ich auch alles gute Homer zum 30en  

@schappi  melde mich auch für den deisterkreisel an

so bis die tage und das uns nicht der himmel auf den kopf falle
gruß florian


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. März 2008)

Happy Birthday Homer 
willkommen im nächtsen Jahrzehnt.
 Zitat lt.Mountainbike:
- Die max. Sauerstoffaufnahme reduziert sich um 15% pro Jahrzehnt.
- Die Abnahme der Muskel - und der damit verbundene Zuwachs der Fettmasse beträgt pro Jahrzehnt 2 Kg.
- Motorische Fähigkeiten verschlechtern sich ab dem 40. Lebensjahr. (Da Du ja erst 30 geworden bist, ist ja noch kein Grund zur Sorge )

Lass es trotzdem ordentlich Krachen heute.    
Bis demnächst. 

Gruß Tom (SSWB )


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
> an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
> Exto
> Hoerman
> ...




Ich komme auch mit. 
Bin ja letztes Mal nur den darf nicht "Deisterkreisel" heißen Runde mitgefahren. 
Also will ich auch mal beim "Original" dabei sein.

L-L-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy 
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Slidger (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

schön, dass ich schon draufstehe auf der Liste, trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wie lange die Tour dauert und ob wir bei jedem Wetter fahren.

Danke

MfG

Bernd


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön, dass ich schon draufstehe auf der Liste, trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wie lange die Tour dauert und ob wir bei jedem Wetter fahren.
> 
> ...



hallo bernd, 
wir starten gg. 09.00 uhr und kreiseln einmal um den deister . mit ner ca. 1 std. pause sind wir gg. 16.00 / 17.00 uhr wieder in bredenbeck. 
darin ist aber ein abschlussbier in wennigsen enthalten. du kannst aber zu jeder zeit abbrechen, und den rückweg antreten. 
ist alles aber halb so schlimm. je grösser die gruppe wird, um so langsamer kommen wir voran. 
da ich seit 6 woche krank bin , werde ich mich auch kurz vor dem besenwagen aufhalten  (obwohl exto mir heute versprochen hat, mich zur not anzuschieben )

also , locker bleiben und mitfahren

v.g. hoerman


----------



## exto (12. März 2008)

OMG  

Noch so'n Cube - Treiber...


----------



## Slidger (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die infos... brr... so lange... mal kukn was meine beiden Beine hergeben.
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nen bisschen besser.
Cube-Treiber?!?!
Ich habs nur gekauft weils so gut aussieht  

MfG

Bernd


----------



## taxifolia (13. März 2008)

"Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke

Gruß
Schappi"

und mich


----------



## 1Tintin (13. März 2008)

Hälöle,
liegt am Samstag den 15.03 schon was an?

Schade, kann am Deisterkreiseln nicht teilnehmen, komme an dem Tag aus Italy zurück.

Tintin


----------



## Duafüxin (13. März 2008)

Weiss jemand wie es momentan im Deister aussieht, nachdem Kirsten gewütet hat?
Wollte morgen mal ein bisschen Deister-Jo-Jo spielen.

Greetz, Steffi


----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Noch so'n Cube - Treiber...



ja, den Cube Treibern wirds so langweilig, daß die sich jetzt sogar schon im Canyon Forum rumtreiben.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ja, den Cube Treibern wirds so langweilig, daß die sich jetzt sogar schon im Canyon Forum rumtreiben.
> gruß
> Schappi



wenn du 6 wochen krank bist und nur lesen darfst, wie die anderen am biken sind, dann liest du auch alles mögliche. sogar im versenderforum von canyon .

aber ich hoffe, das ich nächste woche wieder durchstarten darf/kann 

so...   euch dann noch viel spaß auf/bei der arbeit 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

Dann lies doch mal ein gutes Buch.
Die neue Bike kennst du doch bestimmt schon auswendig 
Ich hätte da zu hause noch einige leichte Büroarbeiten und Korrespondenzen mit Behörden rumliegen die du mir abnehmen könntest.
Bist du gut im Steuererklärung machen? Ich habe da einen 20cm Stapel Belege für die Steuererklärung. wenn ich einen Augenblick überlege würden mir bestimmt noch ein paar Dinge einfallen, die du gegen deine Langeweile machen könntest

Alles wird gut!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Alles wird gut!
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



bis bald im wald ? 
liegt am WE was an?
könnte mir vorstellen, ne stunde mitzukommen. 
mein fritzz braucht mal wieder matsch unter den rädern.

p.s. meine steuererklärung liegt hier auch noch rum . ich hab dazu uch keine lust. ich komme irgendwie zu nix


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. März 2008)

Hi Schappi,
ich denke Du hast die Steuer schon fertig, hast deswegen doch ein Weekend blau gemacht 
Jetzt kommt es doch noch raus....... 
Bis denne 
Gruß Tom


----------



## nippelspanner (13. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
> an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
> Exto
> Hoerman
> ...



Will auch wieder mit! Gibt´s bei der Menge von Mitfahrern/innen auch einen Sevicewagen mit Ersatzteilen? Oder werden Biker/innen mit Panne wie üblich zurück gelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (13. März 2008)

...ENTRÜSTUNG ! Schappi hat uns mit anderen Hobbies betrogen, wie sich jetzt herausstellt- Skandal  - und ein Steuerklärungswochenende vorgetäuscht. Mach´mal bitte einer einen extra Fred auf ( ich kann das nicht), damit wir den Frevel entsprechend würdigen können.


taxi


----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Will auch wieder mit! Gibt´s bei der Menge von Mitfahrern/innen auch einen Sevicewagen mit Ersatzteilen? Oder werden Biker/innen mit Panne wie üblich zurück gelassen?



Mitfahrer mit Panne werden nicht zurückgelassen!

Wie macht man das mit Pferden die sich die Beine gebrochen haben?

Kommst du nun auch mit, oder hast du Angst das wir dich hinter den Baum führen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...ENTRÜSTUNG ! Schappi hat uns mit anderen Hobbies betrogen, wie sich jetzt herausstellt- Skandal  - und ein Steuerklärungswochenende vorgetäuscht. Mach´mal bitte einer einen extra Fred auf ( ich kann das nicht), damit wir den Frevel entsprechend würdigen können.
> 
> 
> taxi


Der Stapel Beläge ist der den Das Finanzamt schon zurückgeschickt hat und den jetzt jemand wieder in die entsprechenden Ordner zurücksortieren muss. Die Steuererklärung die noch gemacht werden muss ist Hoermans eigene! 

Um mich auf frischer Tat zu ertappen müsst ihr schon ein bischen früher aufstehen. Aber ein gutes Gedächniss habt ihr Tom und Taxi.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (13. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Kommst du nun auch mit, oder hast du Angst das wir dich hinter den Baum führen?


Setz mich auf die Liste!


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. März 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Will auch wieder mit! Gibt´s bei der Menge von Mitfahrern/innen auch einen Sevicewagen mit Ersatzteilen? Oder werden Biker/innen mit Panne wie üblich zurück gelassen?



bei unseren touren wurde noch nie einer zurück gelassen. alle sind wieder heil aus dem wald gekommen. und nen schaltauge und flicken hat doch jeder in seiner satteltasche dabei 
außerdem heißt es doch immer rohloff sei pannensicher 

aber so wie ich exto, roudy , schappi und co. kenne, haben wir alles außer nem rahmen, reifen o.ä. an bord


----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner


----------



## schappi (13. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bei unseren touren wurde noch nie einer zurück gelassen. alle sind wieder heil aus dem wald gekommen. und nen schaltauge und flicken hat doch jeder in seiner satteltasche dabei
> außerdem heißt es doch immer rohloff sei pannensicher
> 
> aber so wie ich exto, roudy , schappi und co. kenne, haben wir alles außer nem rahmen, reifen o.ä. an bord



Die Bremer Flachland Biker nicht, was his_airless auf der BB Tour beinahe zum Verhängniss geworden wäre. Aber zum Glück habe ja alle Canyons das gleiche Schaltauge und wir Canyonfahrer halten ja zusammen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. März 2008)

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer 
Versandabteilung.
Im Anhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung als pdf- Datei.
Bitte überweisen Sie uns den Betrag unter Angabe Ihrer Auftrags- und 
Kundennummer.
Nachdem wir Ihren Zahlungseingang auf unserem Konto verbuchen konnten, 
schicken wir Ihnen die bestellte Ware zu."


----------



## Loni (13. März 2008)

Yippeeeeee!!

Und sind deine Knochen auch schon soweit?


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> "Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer
> ...



na dann herzlichen glückwunsch  

und um die gabeldiskussion mal wieder ein wenig anzuheizen, welche gabel nimmst du denn jetzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. März 2008)

Hab heute mit Erlaubnis vom Arzt wieder die ersten 40 km hinter mich gebracht.
Ich werde die Talas behalten, weil es sich im Endeffenkt nicht richtig rechnet. Ich habe den verkaufspreis der Talas zu hoch eingeschätzt. Trotzdem danke nochmal für alle Tips!
Samy


----------



## Deisterwildsau (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten mit denen ich am Samstag so gegen mittag ab Bad Nenndorf biken kann. Hat irgendwer Lust?


----------



## schappi (14. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger

Samy
wenn du dein neues Bike dann hast kommst du auch mit auf den Deisterkreisel?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2008)

Bin noch unsicher mit der Schulter. Falls ich mitkomme, meld ich mich kurz vorher nochmal und erscheine dann einfach in Bredenbeck.
Samy


----------



## 1Tintin (14. März 2008)

Na, da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht am Deikrei teilnehmen kann!

Und ich bin froh das ich noch lebe! (seit dem letzten Deikrei)

Schappi schrieb:
Wie macht man das mit Pferden die sich die Beine gebrochen haben?

Schaltauge sei wachsam!!

Was is mit morgen?

Tintin


----------



## schappi (14. März 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht am Deikrei teilnehmen kann!
> 
> Und ich bin froh das ich noch lebe! (seit dem letzten Deikrei)
> 
> ...



Du hattest ja zu deinem Glück ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei! Ansonsten wird bei Specifahrern kein Pardon gegeben.






[/url][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Downhillfaller, wann bist du von Malle zurück?
> Das wir uns mal bei dir als dem Master der elektronischen Planung treffen und mal einige Varianten durchspielen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Leute,

bin gerade zurück und muss mich noch durch die letzten 4 Tage "biken im Deister" durchlesen............ uno momento, ihr habt fleißig geschrieben


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> Ich war 2006 auch im Osten unterwegs. Wir hatten unser Quartier in der Rentnerhochburg Cala Millor. In Cala Radjada haben wir dann wunderschöne geführte Touren mit ca 1000 hm in 4 Std gemacht. Schau doch mal rein http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/



Herzlichen Glückstrrumpf nachträglich !!!!

Wir haben auch dort die Touren gemacht und auch dort gewohnt.
Bin 3 Tage hintereinander gefahren, für 5 Tage fehlte meiner Familie die Zustimmung  
Aber hat auch gereicht (155km / 2600Hm oder so) und so geplant.

Sören, bin ein Stereo gefahren  , der hatte nix besseres   

Cala Millor ist gruselig, bin ich heute morgen mit Bus durch :kotz: 
Cala Ratjada ist schon etwas besser, aber zur Haupsaison auch zum :kotz: 

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
> an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
> Exto
> Hoerman
> ...



Müssen wir das dann als "Demo" anmelden bei der Teilnehmerzahl 
Oder in 2 Gruppen starten   
Hab da noch Kontakte auf Malle geknüpft.
Da besteht noch Interesse an 1-3 Mitfahrern aus dem Raum Bad Essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. März 2008)

Welcome back Downhilli
Cala Millor hatte seine Blüte sicher mal in den späten 60ern und auch keinen historischen Stadtkern. die Berge drumherum sind aber ganz nett für ne kurze Feierabendrunde mit dem Leihbikeschrott vom Rent-a-Bike um die Ecke. 










heute habe ich ne kleine Runde mit Janosch gedreht und dabei nen neuen Trail zwischen der Bösquelle und dem Forellenteich entdeckt. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das Evil Knievel den schon lange kennt  . auf jeden Fall kann man sich da nochmal schön dreckich machen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. März 2008)

@Homer: wir sind schon viele Trails gefahren, aber da ist alles nur grobes Gestein, oft total verblockt. Leider wenig Flow in der Ecke von Malle.

Dafür hatten wir heute jede Menge Flow, *leider* nicht den Funkturmtrail runter.
Da lagen doch sehr viele Äste und auch ein kl. Baum schön plaziert von einem, ich weiß nicht wie man so einen Mensch nennen soll, herum 

Ist aber jetzt alles frei (Stand 14 Uhr) 


VG
Downhilli


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. März 2008)

ich bin ab heute auch wieder mit von der partie 
bei dem schönen wetter hat´s mich auch nicht mehr gehalten. 
der erste ausritt mit meinem sting. läuft super .
hab ne erste kleine 1h tour gedreht, und jede minute genossen.


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. März 2008)

Jau, ich hab heute mit Downhillibilli ne SSWB Westdeisterrunde gedreht und festgestellt, dass sich sein Malle-Trainingslager gelohn hat.
Nach 800HM war ich platt und musste mich die letzten 100 Hm so zum Auto quälen. Er dagegen hätte die Runde am liebsten nochmal gedreht 
Er war demnach tatsächlich nicht auf der Piste.... 

Am Funkturmtrail hat wieder so ein A....lo.. ordentlich Hindernisse (Äste, Stöcker, Bäume) in den Weg gelegt.
Ich freu mich schon, da irgendwann der Tag kommt, wenn ich den oder die jenigen mal auf frischer Tat erwische, lechz........ 

@Sören: Schön, dass Du wieder von der Partie bist. 

Gruß 
Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin ab heute auch wieder mit von der partie
> bei dem schönen wetter hat´s mich auch nicht mehr gehalten.
> der erste ausritt mit meinem sting. läuft super .
> hab ne erste kleine 1h tour gedreht, und jede minute genossen.



Mensch Sören das ist ja supi  

Erst 8:0 für deine Indianer und dann du an so einem schönen Tag auf dem Fritz  

Also bis bald im Wald.



VG
Downhillfaller
alias Downhilli und jetzt Downhillibilli....bin gespannt was Barbie noch alles aus meinem Nicknamen macht


----------



## exto (15. März 2008)

Welcome back, Sören !!!

Hab grad im WP gesehen, dass du die erste Stunde zurück im Sattel hinter dich gebracht hast 

Dann kann ja nix mehr schief geh'n. Der August kommt bestimmt... 

Ich war in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit dem Cannondale los. Irgendwie macht das alte Geraffel mindestens genau so viel Spaß, wie das moderne Zeugs. Da ich ja weiß, dass Roudy auch hin und wieder auf so bescheuerte Ideen kommt, wie nen Marathon mit Starrgabel zu fahren, bin ich auf die Frage gekommen, ob wir in Duisburg nicht die Sache auf die Spitze treiben und das Ding mit Singlespeed - Hardtails angehen sollten?! So'n Umbau ist mit 35,- und 2 Stunden Arbeit getan. Was meint ihr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (15. März 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Jau, ich hab heute mit Downhillibilli ne SSWB Westdeisterrunde gedreht und festgestellt, dass sich sein Malle-Trainingslager gelohn hat.
> Nach 800HM war ich platt und musste mich die letzten 100 Hm so zum Auto quälen. Er dagegen hätte die Runde am liebsten nochmal gedreht
> Er war demnach tatsächlich nicht auf der Piste....
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen,

auf Piste war ich, aber die war steinig und schwer auf Malle. 
Die Ballermann2 Strasse in Cala Ratjada war zum Glück noch dicht,
und der Altersduchschnitt so um die 70 Jahre   

und vielleicht lag es an dem lecker Wasser aus der Blumenhäger Tankstelle  

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (15. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Welcome back, Sören !!!
> Da ich ja weiß, dass Roudy auch hin und wieder auf so bescheuerte Ideen kommt, wie nen Marathon mit Starrgabel zu fahren, bin ich auf die Frage gekommen, ob wir in Duisburg nicht die Sache auf die Spitze treiben und das Ding mit Singlespeed - Hardtails angehen sollten?! So'n Umbau ist mit 35,- und 2 Stunden Arbeit getan. Was meint ihr???



Leidest du an einem Kraftanfall oder einem Triebstau, 24 Rennen mit Singlespeeder 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (15. März 2008)

Da war ja der Funkturmtrail heute gut besucht ich war mir @Deisterwildsau runter( gegen 13.30 Uhr) und hatte die Spuren gesehen. Heute war es schön ruhig im Deister.


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. März 2008)

Jau, war nett heute. (SSWB-Wetter )
Wir sind schon etwas eher unterwegs gewesen.
Was auf die schnelle wegzuräumen war haben wir schon entfernt.
Bis denne 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. März 2008)

Hallo Exto,
So richtig stylisch gehst Du mit diesem Teil beim 24h Rennen an den Start






und ne stressfreie Schaltung ist auch dran


----------



## exto (15. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leidest du an einem Kraftanfall oder einem Triebstau, 24 Rennen mit Singlespeeder
> Gruß
> Schappi



Sind nur 70 HM/Runde. 3 Runden/Stunde = 5040 HM 

Das heißt, dass jeder 1260 HM hinter sich bringen muss. Das sollte wohl gehen. 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass wir Lena überreden können, sich bei uns einzuklinken (immerhin sind wir fest gemeldet    ). Dann wäre ich absolut zuversichtlich, dass wir den Singlespeed-Mixed-Sieg schon so gut wie gebongt hätten...


----------



## exto (15. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> So richtig stylisch gehst Du mit diesem Teil beim 24h Rennen an den Start
> 
> 
> ...



Hammergeil !!! Genau das Teil (in Orange) hab ich zur Eischulung bekommen. Ich habs 2 Jahre gefahren, dann hat's Bauer Obermeier aus Lückhausen den Mäher zerbombt, weil ich's im Roggenacker abgelegt hatte um die ersten Äpfel des Jahres 1972 zu klauen.
Eine der schwärzesten Stunden meines Lebens: Das Bonanzarad gehäckselt, Obermeiers Mähdrescher geschrottet, alles Asche...


----------



## Slidger (15. März 2008)

Hey Leute, 

vielleicht sind wir uns ja begegnet, ich bin von 12:15 bis 15:15 im Deister gewesen.
Im Norddeister sieht es aus als wär das nen Truppenübungsplatz, und die wollen, das wir auf den befestigten Wegen fahren... die gibts da kaum noch.
Mein fizik Sattel quietscht... zumindest gehe ich davon aus das Geräusch kam aus der Richtung.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Welcome back, SÃ¶ren !!!
> 
> Hab grad im WP gesehen, dass du die erste Stunde zurÃ¼ck im Sattel hinter dich gebracht hast
> 
> ...



 Meine Federgabel kommt erst nach Merxhausen wieder ins Rad. Bis dahin strahlt vorn die Kinesis Maxlight  Aber Sinlespeed ist mir dann doch zu heftig.
Ich habe ein Video gefunden, auf dem jemand die ganze Strecke abgefahren ist. Anspruchsvoll wird das eher nur weil es lange dauert.

Guckst du hier :

http://en.sevenload.com/videos/LIuLWAo/Die-Strecke-in-Duisburg


----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hammergeil !!! Genau das Teil (in Orange) hab ich zur Eischulung bekommen. Ich habs 2 Jahre gefahren, dann hat's Bauer Obermeier aus Lückhausen den Mäher zerbombt, weil ich's im Roggenacker abgelegt hatte um die ersten Äpfel des Jahres 1972 zu klauen.
> Eine der schwärzesten Stunden meines Lebens: Das Bonanzarad gehäckselt, Obermeiers Mähdrescher geschrottet, alles Asche...



Das sind Jugenderinnerungen!
Und was könne viele Kinder heute einmal berichten?
Wie sie ihren ersten Monitor runtergeworfen haben?

Trotz nur 210hm pro Stunde mit einem Singlespeeder ist das schon ne menge Holz.
Los Froschkönignin gib dir einen Stoß
und hilf den Jungs beim 24h Rennen!!!

den genauen Plan müsst ihr mir dann beim Deisterkreisel erzählen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2008)

ohne euch in eure planung grob reinfunken zu wollen:

ich bin zwischen karfreitag und 29.3. zum familienbesuch in hannover.
ein bike hab ich dabei und würde auch gerne mal wieder in meinen alten gefilden fahren, nur nicht alleine.

erfahre ich hier, wenn was gefahren wird?

felix


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. März 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> ohne euch in eure planung grob reinfunken zu wollen:
> 
> ich bin zwischen karfreitag und 29.3. zum familienbesuch in hannover.
> ein bike hab ich dabei und würde auch gerne mal wieder in meinen alten gefilden fahren, nur nicht alleine.
> ...



Klar wir tauschen uns im Regelfall hier öffentlich aus. Ich bin allerdings an dem WE leider nicht dabei. Bin für ein langes WE in Dresden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Sind nur 70 HM/Runde. 3 Runden/Stunde = 5040 HM
> 
> Das heißt, dass jeder 1260 HM hinter sich bringen muss. Das sollte wohl gehen.
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass wir Lena überreden können, sich bei uns einzuklinken (immerhin sind wir fest gemeldet    ). Dann wäre ich absolut zuversichtlich, dass wir den Singlespeed-Mixed-Sieg schon so gut wie gebongt hätten...



Ich habe mal geschaut:
72 Runden Männerwertung = TOP 20 Platzierung
72 Runden Mixed = Im Bereich Podium

Lena, ist das nicht Anreiz genug in einem gemeldeten Team uns Treppchen mitfahren  

Obwohl...ich 66 Runden realistischer finde 

Werde mich aber bei Gelegenheit mal mit Excel und den Rundenzeitentabellen zurückziehen  und Marschtabellen basteln.


----------



## DAMDAM (16. März 2008)

Ich melde mal für 5.April weiteres Interesse am Deisterkreisel an ! Konnt ihr was zur Strecke sagen (Wieviel Kilometer? Höhenmeter? Dauer?) Ich würde die Tour gerne zum Höhenmeter sammeln nutzen. Ich hoffe ihr rast nicht zu sehr  .

Gruß Christian


----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

Aie lange Stints wollt ihr denn Fahren?


----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich melde mal für 5.April weiteres Interesse am Deisterkreisel an ! Konnt ihr was zur Strecke sagen (Wieviel Kilometer? Höhenmeter? Dauer?) Ich würde die Tour gerne zum Höhenmeter sammeln nutzen. Ich hoffe ihr rast nicht zu sehr  .
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hallo DamDam,
das werden so 60 bis 80km und 1200 bis 1400hm Zietdauer ca 6 Std *+ 1std Pause
Genaues Streckenprofil wird hier noch gepostet.
Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
DamDam


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (16. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine Federgabel kommt erst nach Merxhausen wieder ins Rad. Bis dahin strahlt vorn die Kinesis Maxlight  Aber Sinlespeed ist mir dann doch zu heftig.
> Ich habe ein Video gefunden, auf dem jemand die ganze Strecke abgefahren ist. Anspruchsvoll wird das eher nur weil es lange dauert.
> 
> Guckst du hier :
> ...



Was du immer so entdeckst...  Das ist ja schon mal sehr aufschlussreich. Die einzigen topografischen "Schwierigkeiten" sind demnach zwischen Min. 10 und 12 und um die 15 herum zu erwarten. Wenn man von einer Übersetzung von etwa 42/16 ausgeht, dürften die beiden Abfahrten aus Singlespeed-Sicht das Problem darstellen, weil sie eher Tempo als Fahrtechnik erfordern.

Aber egal, war nur 'n Vorschlag. Trotzdem: Der Plan, das Rennen auf dem Rocky zu fahren und das Cannondale als Reserve mitzunehmen, gerät zunehmend in's Wanken. Ich glaub', ich mach's umgekehrt.

Merxhausen ist gut! Also fahren wir da ungefedert...


----------



## exto (16. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Aie lange Stints wollt ihr denn Fahren?



Die ernsthaften Taktik- und Strategieplanungen haben wir uns noch aufgespart. Aber bei den ersten Recherchen ergibt sich so langsam das Bild, dass 3er-Turns mit Rundenzeiten um die 20 Minuten wohl ganz sinnvoll und (mit ein bisschen Optimismus) einigermaßen realistisch sein könnten.
Manche Quellen empfehlen, Nachts die Turns zu verlängern um Schlafpausen zu ermöglichen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man überhaupt in den Schlaf kommt...


----------



## Deisterwildsau (16. März 2008)

Hallo Slidger,

ich bin erst ab ca. 13 Uhr an der Mooshütte gewesen, hatte mich verspätet und bin dann (auch über diese Seite) mit Scott-y gefahren; vielleicht nächstes Mal (Wochenende, mal sehen wie das Wetter ist)

Dirk (Deisterwildsau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> ohne euch in eure planung grob reinfunken zu wollen:
> 
> ich bin zwischen karfreitag und 29.3. zum familienbesuch in hannover.
> ein bike hab ich dabei und würde auch gerne mal wieder in meinen alten gefilden fahren, nur nicht alleine.
> ...



Hallo Felix,
bring dein Bike ruhig mit und schau hier rein oder besser melde dich hier. Ich werde wenn es das Wetter erlaubt über Ostern fahren und in der Woche nach Ostern habe ich Urlaub da geht dann immer was.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> in der Woche nach Ostern habe ich Urlaub da geht dann immer was.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Was ist ein Urlaub ????


----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

Hallo Leute
habe bei dem Sauwtter heut mal einen Kleinen Bastelnachmittag eingelegt und mein Crossrad zum 29er gemacht:






[/URL][/IMG]



Reifen : Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 28"x2,0 (622x50)

Roudy du als unsere lebende Datenbank ist das jetzt nach dem Reglement ein 29er und darf ich damit jetzt an MTB Wettkämpfen teilnehmen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2008)

zieh mal wieder richtige crossreifen drauf, ich komme auch mitm crosser.

was nicht heißen soll, dass ich damit für MTB-touren ausscheide!
bisher hab ich im trail mein MTB noch nicht wirklich vermisst.

felix


----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

Nee,
das ist mein Bike für harten Untergrund, vorher waren da absolute Slicks drauf!
Wenn du im Deister mit uns fahren willst solltest du schon ein MTB mitbringen. Wir fahren keine Waldautobahnen, sondern nur Singletrail, sehr Wurzelig und steil. Ausserdem ist der Untergrund noch sehr weich.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2008)

und ich komme trotzdem mit 

es sei denn, ihr fahrt nur in den wald um gemütlich an den div. spots eure session zu machen. ich will fahren.

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was sich da alles getan hat, so wie ich den deister kenne, waren da noch keine trails, die man nicht auch mitm crosser gut überleben würde 
tiefer boden und schlammlöcher? ja bitte!
wie gesagt, ich fahr das teil wie ein MTB. 

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> und ich komme trotzdem mit
> 
> es sei denn, ihr fahrt nur in den wald um gemütlich an den div. spots eure session zu machen. ich will fahren.
> 
> ...








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]
Wann bist du denn das letzte Mal im Deister gefahren und wo bist du gefahren?
Sagen dir die Trails oberhalb von Wennigsen und im Westdeister etwas?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2008)

ich bin vor ca. 4jahrne das letzte mal ernsthaft im deister gefahren.
aber wenn man die printmedien so verfolgt, wird das gelände ja sowieso immer härter.
ich kann mich vom kamm aus noch an "ladies only" und den "grabweg" erinnern. die machen stellenweise wirklich nur mitm fette fully wirklich spass, waren aber auch zwischendrin ganz gut zu fahren.

aber wie gesagt, ich will fahren und nich irgendwelche mutproben machen, und dann rumstehen (wie aufm bild) bis alle durch sind.
zügig hoch und flüssig wieder runter.

ich komme einfach mit und wir werdens sehen.
2 bikes mitnehmen fällt aus, ausserdem macht der deister mitm singlespeeder berghoch nicht so viel spass, bergab sicherlich ein wenig mehr als der crosser, aber was solls. passt schon.

felix


----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

Die Bilder sind anlässlich eines Fahrtechnikseminars (auf dem Grabweg)entstanden, und der der da so rumsteht ist der Trainer.
Ansonsten habe ich keine Bilder weil sonst fahren wir und stehen nicht rum
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (16. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass wir Lena überreden können, sich bei uns einzuklinken (immerhin sind wir fest gemeldet    ).





schappi schrieb:


> Los Froschkönignin gib dir einen Stoß
> und hilf den Jungs beim 24h Rennen!!!



Es ist ja so, dass das Froschteam (inkl. mir natürlich) auf der Warteliste für eben dieses Rennen steht. 24 h rennen wollt ich eh mal mitmachen... aber nicht aufm singlespeeder  entweder ich unterstütz die o.g. Junx bei diesem REnnen, oder ich trete im Froschteam an oder das Froschteam schlägt sich bei einer Alternativveranstaltung. nix genaues weiß man nicht. Ein Plan wird aber bald erstellt 

à propos Plan: Ich bin heute nicht wie geplant nach Libyen geflogen, sondern wurde in FRA nicht auf den Flieger gelassen, weil irgendwas mit meinem Visum ist. ätz! nu bin ich also wieder hier im guten alten Hannover.

@slidger: mein fizik sattel quietscht auch. sag bescheid, wenn/wie du es behebst.


----------



## schappi (16. März 2008)

Die Libyer lesen wahrscheinlich hier im Forum mit!
Die haben sich dann gedacht: "wenn die Loni nicht bei den Deisterschraten im Team mitfahren will dann lasse mer se nich rein!"
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (16. März 2008)

bzgl wollen oder nicht:
ganz so kann man das nun auch nicht sagen. 
Froschplan stand schon eher -nur hapert(e) es mit der Umsetzung


----------



## Slidger (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

@Loni
Ich hab das Quietschen gefunden.
Das Plastik unter der Sitzfläche schabte an den Metallschinen.
Hab kurz den Schweizer bemüht und ne kleine Lücke reingeschnitten.
Dann war Ruh.
Was war ich froh, dass das Quietschen nicht was anderes war.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. März 2008)

Hi Felix, du alte Säge! Hier ist der Steffen!
Sach ma, du lebst ja noch. Als ich dich das letzte ma gesehen hab, war in der TOUR, nettes Interview mit Foto sogar.
Also in den letzten Jahren hat sich hier ein bissel was getan und es gibt super Trails. Da sind aber auch ein paar schöne Steilhänge drin, wo du mit nem Crosser definitiv nich runterkommst. Falls du das doch versuchen solltest müsste jemand die Kamera mitbringen und das filmen. Wir werden uns dann auf alle Fälle mal sehen. Sebastian is bestimmt auch dabei, oder?
Vor einer Woche hab ich am Funkturmtrail auch aufgeräumt, lag alles voller Holz. Kleiner Tip noch: Wenn ihr beim Aufräumen das Holz eh anfasst, dann schmeißt es so weit weg wie's geht, damit der Arsch der das da hinlegt auch richtig Arbeit hat und alles zusammensuchen muß!
Grüße!!!


----------



## exto (17. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> à propos Plan: Ich bin heute nicht wie geplant nach Libyen geflogen, sondern wurde in FRA nicht auf den Flieger gelassen, weil irgendwas mit meinem Visum ist. ätz! nu bin ich also wieder hier im guten alten Hannover.



Zwischen Libyen und Deutschland gibt es - historisch gesehen - schon länger relativ enge Beziehungen. Vielleicht haben die Libyer sich jetzt endlich dazu durchgerungen, den Deutschen ihren Amtsschimmel abzukaufen. Dann kann es bei uns ja nur besser werden...  

Ich fänd's doof, wenn du dich gedrängelt fühlst, dein Froschteam im Stich zu lassen. Die Anfrage war auch eher als kleine Stichelei gedacht.


----------



## Loni (17. März 2008)

Nö, nix gedrängelt fühlen, alles gut.  

Froschteam fährt ja auch im Sommer mit dem Renner nach Schweden  
und wir wollen uns einfach gern bald entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (17. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich war in letzter Zeit öfter mal mit dem Cannondale los. Irgendwie macht das alte Geraffel mindestens genau so viel Spaß, wie das moderne Zeugs. Da ich ja weiß, dass Roudy auch hin und wieder auf so bescheuerte Ideen kommt, wie nen Marathon mit Starrgabel zu fahren, bin ich auf die Frage gekommen, ob wir in Duisburg nicht die Sache auf die Spitze treiben und das Ding mit Singlespeed - Hardtails angehen sollten?! So'n Umbau ist mit 35,- und 2 Stunden Arbeit getan. Was meint ihr???




....bis eben war ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber hiermit melde ich mich definitiv für das 24-h-Rennen ab 
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.
Ich melde mich in St. Wendel an; Axel?

Schöne Grüße Frasuka


----------



## schappi (17. März 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> ....bis eben war ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber hiermit melde ich mich definitiv für das 24-h-Rennen ab
> Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.
> Ich melde mich in St. Wendel an; Axel?
> 
> Schöne Grüße Frasuka



Was denn keine Lust auf Singlespeeder, oder kriegst du keinen Ausgang?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frasuka (17. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Was denn keine Lust auf Singlespeeder, oder kriegst du keinen Ausgang?
> Gruß
> Schappi



   
Wenn das meine Olle gelesen hätte.
Aber hast schon Recht, ich muß mir manchmal aus Zeitgründen die Rosinen schon rauspicken.
Habe ich getan.
Gruß zurück
Frasuka


----------



## schappi (17. März 2008)

Ich habe zu Hause 3 Frauen,
ich glaube ich muss dich beim Deisterkreisel mal ein wenig coachen, was punktegenerieren beim weiblichen Geschlecht angeht.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi

Apropos:
Die Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch nacht sieht ganz gut aus;
Schnee im Deister und  recht trocken
http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Abendrunde?


----------



## exto (17. März 2008)

Heh, das mit dem Singlespeeden war ein *Vorschlag*...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Abendrunde?



Wenn man sich richtig einsauen kann immer


----------



## schappi (17. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Heh, das mit dem Singlespeeden war ein *Vorschlag*...



Seit du Chef bist und nen MX fährst nehmen dich die Leute alle irgendwie  zu ernst...


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Seit du Chef bist und nen MX fährst nehmen dich die Leute alle irgendwie  zu ernst...



XM ! Da bin ich pingelig...


----------



## schappi (18. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn man sich richtig einsauen kann immer



So wie das im Augenblick aussieht wird das morgen Abend richtig schön, tiefverschneiter Wald und Vollmond
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> XM ! Da bin ich pingelig...



OH, Dreckpfuhler.
Bist du noch immer zufrieden mit deiner "Bonzenschleuder"?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> So wie das im Augenblick aussieht wird das morgen Abend richtig schön, tiefverschneiter Wald und Vollmond
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich war heute morgen mit dem Hund im tiefverschneiten Wald. solange kein Schnee fällt, ist es auch schön. ich bin dann aber in ziemlich windiges Schneetreiben gekommen und dann sah es nicht mehr so toll aus. Wenn zum normalen Wind dann auch noch der Fahrtwind kommt, wächst die Sehnsucht nach einem kuscheligen Sofa rapide.


----------



## schappi (18. März 2008)

Willst du dich jetzt etwa als SSWB outen?
Vorhersage für Morgen abend ist wenig Wind und kein Schneefall, teilweise bewölkt.
http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Loni,
du hast doch auch gute Beleuchtung hättest du morgen abend nicht auch Lust (19:00 Uhr bei Homer).
Das ist die letzte Chance für einen Nightride im Schnee!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (18. März 2008)

Theoretisch will ich. 
Praktisch geht's leider nicht. *ärger*
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. März 2008)

Bei mir sieht's am 5.4. recht gut aus mit freimachen, deswegen meld ich mich hier schon ma an für den Deisterkreisel. Vielleicht sollten wir Warnwesten tragen bei so vielen Leuten!
Bis denne!


----------



## schappi (18. März 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht's am 5.4. recht gut aus mit freimachen, deswegen meld ich mich hier schon ma an für den Deisterkreisel. Vielleicht sollten wir Warnwesten tragen bei so vielen Leuten!
> Bis denne!



Ich werde Funkgeräte mitbringen, damit ein Funkgerät vorne und eines hinten in der Gruppe ist und man bei einem Defekt die "Bergziegen" stoppen kann. Das hat letztes mal auch ganz gut geklappt und die Gruppe ist immer zusammen geblieben.

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
Evel Knievel

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> OH, Dreckpfuhler.
> Bist du noch immer zufrieden mit deiner "Bonzenschleuder"?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hin und wieder ein Paar Elektronik-Zicken, aber sonst ein grandioses Auto. Ne echte Diva halt...


----------



## gundam66 (18. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Seit du Chef bist und nen MX fährst nehmen dich die Leute alle irgendwie  zu ernst...



Ich lese euren thread schon länger, was nun macht exto zum Chef, bitte ?

ps. würde mich gerne eurer Runde anschließen z.B. Deisterkreisel

Gruß, Jan Drost


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

Tja, dass wüste ich selbst mal gern genauer...

Wahrscheinlich meine geschliffenen Umgangsformen, meine ausgleichende, extrem diplomatische Art, mein souveränes Auftreten,meine elfengleiche, federleichte Fahrweise auf dem Bike, mein überaus gepflegtes, stilsicheres Aussehen...



Hab' ich was vergessen?

   

P.S.: Es gibt ein Leben neben dem Biken


----------



## schappi (18. März 2008)

Kommt nen Mann in die Zoohandlung und will nen sprechenden Papagei kaufen.
er fragt den VerkÃ¤ufer:
was kostet der rot- blaue Papagei da? 
1000â¬
und was kann der?
der kann mit ihnen sprechen und sogar fragen beantworten
was kostet der rot -gelbe da hinten?
2000â¬
und was kann der?
der kann sprechen und sogar vorlesen!
was kostet der weiÃe da links?
3000â¬
und was kann der?
der kann sprechen, vorlesen und sogar einen Computer bedienen!
und was kostet der grÃ¼ne da oben?
6000â¬!
und was kann der?
das haben wir noch nicht herausgefunden, aber die anderen sagen Chef zu ihm!

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Loni (18. März 2008)

JUHU!  der Dk wird ein Spaß!!

Vielleicht sollten wir Startnummern drucken? Dann können wir uns auch bei Nummern nennen, falls wir mal die Namen vergessen/-wechseln


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> T mein überaus gepflegtes, stilsicheres Aussehen...
> 
> 
> 
> Hab' ich was vergessen?



apropos ...   was ist denn am samstag beim friseur vor einer woche bei dir rausgekommen. loden ab , oder nur spitzen geschnitten ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> JUHU!  der Dk wird ein Spaß!!
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir Startnummern drucken? Dann können wir uns auch bei Nummern nennen, falls wir mal die Namen vergessen/-wechseln



stell dich nicht so an 
es sind mit gundam66 nur 6 neue dabei. den rest kenn ich schon.
wird also nicht so wild werden  .

und du müsstest auch den grossteil der truppe kennen.

p.s. @ schappi - 

hiermit melde ich mich freiwillig als träger eines funkgerätes. bei meinem fitnesszustand werde ich allerdings kurz vor dem besenwagen zu finden sein . 
also werd ich derjenige sein , der die truppe dauernd zur mäßigung rufen muß


----------



## schappi (18. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
Evel Knievel
Gundam 66

Loni jetzt musst du nur noch bis zum 5. April ganz brav sein und jeden Abend eine kerze in der Kirche anzünden damit gutes Wetter ist!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> JUHU!  der Dk wird ein Spaß!!
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir Startnummern drucken? Dann können wir uns auch bei Nummern nennen, falls wir mal die Namen vergessen/-wechseln



Beim 1. DK hatten Barbie und ich die Namen an den Helm geklebt  

Oder wir machen das Spiel vom Fahrtechniktraining:

Carsten= Canyon Carsten
Lena= Lena Luftpumpe
usw. krieg die jetzt nicht mehr alle zusammen 

VG
Downhillibilli


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos ...   was ist denn am samstag beim friseur vor einer woche bei dir rausgekommen. loden ab , oder nur spitzen geschnitten ?



Nur'n bissken hauchzart Spitzen geschnitten. Guckst du hier:

http://www.unisex-friseure.de/App_S...5/854/450/312/Hameln01_633405854450312500.jpg

Für das Namen-Merk-Problem hab ich auch schon die passende Oberbekleidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nur'n bissken hauchzart Spitzen geschnitten. Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.unisex-friseure.de/App_S...5/854/450/312/Hameln01_633405854450312500.jpg



siehst ja aus wie dein sohnemann . ogott, du mußt deine tochter echt sehr, sehr  lieb haben


----------



## Scott-y (18. März 2008)

Thema Nightride für Mittwoch. Ich bin dabei. Selbe Stelle ,Selbe Welle! 
Der Deisterkreisel wird bei mir wohl nicht´s , denn ich wrde am 1. April operiert. Das würde mich dazu nötigen den kompletten Kreisel im Stehen zufahren. Ich hoffe daß, das bald wieder in Ordnung kommt und ich wieder biken kann.


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> siehst ja aus wie dein sohnemann . ogott, du mußt deine tochter echt sehr, sehr  lieb haben



soooo isses !!!    

Und jetzt werd ich erst mal ne Stunde auf die Rolle geh'n. Kann ja nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, dass Roudy mich im WP überholt hat


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> soooo isses !!!
> 
> Und jetzt werd ich erst mal ne Stunde auf die Rolle geh'n. Kann ja nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, dass Roudy mich im WP überholt hat



na dann viel spaß auf der rolle. den wp hab ich schon abgehackt.


----------



## schappi (18. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nur'n bissken hauchzart Spitzen geschnitten. Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.unisex-friseure.de/App_S...5/854/450/312/Hameln01_633405854450312500.jpg



Axelllllll !!!!!!
wie siehst du denn aus!
In der Mittagspause vom DK behälst du aber den Helm auf, ja?
Dann kannst du dir auch noch den Übergangshelm von Taxi ausleihen! der deckt das bestimmt gut ab.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. März 2008)

JaJaJa, ich hab euch auch alle lieb!!!    

Nach ner Stunde "The very best of - Motörhead" auf der Rolle, könnt ihr mir gaaar nix!  

So langsam finde ich Gefallen an der Sache...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. März 2008)

Hi,

mann mann mann.
Da komme ich mal zwei Tage nicht an den Rechner und schon komme ich mit lesen nicht nach.

@Axel: Der WP Teaminterne Platz 1 ist, wenn ich meine Termine für die nächsten 12 Tage anschaue, deiner.

@Alle Deisterkreiseler: Welches Rad wählen die, die die Wahl haben ?
Leicht und tourentauglich [so wie Teil 1] (dann käme ich mit Hardtail ohne Feder, da ich das noch für Merxhausen am darauffolgenden WE testen will)
oder
Fully a là Torque und Frizz und Co ?
Dann komme ich auch mit Fully, jetzt dank Hoerman mit INVERS Schaltwerk.

Dabei sein ist alles, zuende fahren erst recht 

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy

PS: Unterschätzt Felix nicht, soweit ich mich erinnere seehr leicht und sehr schnell. Leichtbau-Profi und jünger als wir alle


----------



## Loni (19. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Loni jetzt musst du nur noch bis zum 5. April ganz brav sein und jeden Abend eine kerze in der Kirche anzünden damit gutes Wetter ist!
> Gruß
> Schappi



    hier muss eine Verwechslung vorliegen.

Ich halte es beim Wetter eher mit dem AUFESSEN


----------



## Loni (19. März 2008)

Was ist denn in Merxhausen?
Ich weiß nur von Lönskrug
und vom Kyffhäuser am DkFolgeWE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> JaJaJa, ich hab euch auch alle lieb!!!
> 
> Nach ner Stunde "The very best of - Motörhead" auf der Rolle, könnt ihr mir gaaar nix!
> 
> So langsam finde ich Gefallen an der Sache...



an welcher Sache?
Dem Haarschnitt oder dem Rollentraining?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann komme ich auch mit Fully, jetzt dank Hoerman mit INVERS Schaltwerk.



hallo ???   sollte das schaltwerk nicht an maria´s rad ?
jaja, das kenn ich aber auch. die guten "teile" ins kröpfchen, die schlechteren ins "töpfchen".

den kreisel werd ich diesmal mit dem sting fahren , obwohl ja eigentlich das hardtail reichen würde. da aber krankheitsbedingt meine "hornhaut"
am allerwertesten nach ca. 8 wochen ohne biken völlig verschwunden ist , werde ich zur schonung mit dem fully kommen. 

denke fritzz oder torque o.ä. sind beim kreisel wohl ein wenig zuviel des guten ( federwegs  ).

wenn ich die tour durchstehe, werde ich wohl auch für merxhausen melden. 

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## exto (19. März 2008)

@roudy:Termine !!! Das Wort ist bei mir im Moment auch extrem negativ besetzt. Kannst du schon daran sehen, das ich noch gegen 22:00h auf der Rolle rumjuckel.
Da Merxhausen mit Starrbike -zumindest für mich- ja nun gebongt ist, finde ich, sollten wir den Deisterkreisel auch mal so angehen...  

@Loni: In Merxhausen findet der "Warm Up Marathon" statt. Die Auftaktveranstaltung zur sehr empfehlenswerten "Challenge 4 MTB". Einer Rennserie mit den unterschiedlichsten Veranstaltungen vom Uphill-Zeitfahren bis zum Downhill-Race. War letztes Jahr sehr nett.

@Sören: Nach Merxhausen kannst du auch völlig ohne Training. Ist schließlich der "Warm Up Marathon". Die Strecke ist bis auf den Hammer am Rundenanfang nicht so anspruchsvoll und da die meisten grad aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen wird auch nicht so extrem gegast.


----------



## Loni (19. März 2008)

aha, also Lönskrug  Danke für die Info.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> @Sören: Nach Merxhausen kannst du auch völlig ohne Training. Ist schließlich der "Warm Up Marathon". Die Strecke ist bis auf den Hammer am Rundenanfang nicht so anspruchsvoll und da die meisten grad aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen wird auch nicht so extrem gegast.



mag sein, das das ohne training geht. aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist das der anspruch, den wir uns für dieses jahr vorgenommen haben ?
hab keine lust, gleich beim ersten rennen völlig demoralisiert zu werden. 

und 8 wochen kein training + ca. 5 kg durch nixtun, wollen erstmal aufgeholt werden . 

aber ich überlegs mir


----------



## schappi (19. März 2008)

Also ich werde mit dem ES auf den Deisterkreisel gehen.
Ich denk wir wollten dabei möglichts nette Trails fahren und einen spassigen Tag haben.
der Trailspass wir mit dem Starrbike dann natürlich eingeschränkt sein.

Ich würde auch versuchen den Farnweg und /oder den Funkturmtrail mit einzubauen. Das muss ich mal mit Downhillfallers Hilfe durchplanen was dabei an km und hm rauskommt und wie wir die Strecke variieren können um mal was anderes zu haben.
da ist das Starrbike dann nicht die erste wahl.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (19. März 2008)

ich werd wohl mein Hollandrad zu Hause lassen und mit dem Hardtail kommen


----------



## schappi (19. März 2008)

Homer,
schau mal aus dem Fenster.
wie ist die Schneelage im Deister?

Gibt es Schnee in höheren Lagen? dann würde ich sagen fahren wir heute abend
oder ist es nur matschig? dann sollten wir es uns noch einmal überlegen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frasuka (19. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Alle Deisterkreiseler: Welches Rad wählen die, die die Wahl haben ?
> Leicht und tourentauglich [so wie Teil 1] (dann käme ich mit Hardtail ohne Feder, da ich das noch für Merxhausen am darauffolgenden WE testen will)
> oder
> ...



[Roudy, Schappi]..Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich nur ein Bike habe. 
Hoffentlich entspricht die Streckenwahl vom Charakter in etwa der vom Vorjahr, nicht dass wir nachher nur wegen der Singlespeeder auf Autobahnen rumjuckeln.

[exto] oder sollte ich lieber sagen Niklas, diese Frisur hättest Du mal schon in Briancon tragen sollen, wir wären nicht zum Radl'n gekommen, sondern hätten viel mehr Zeit im Zelt verbracht, zusammen mit Deinen Stinkesocken 
Frasuka


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer,
> schau mal aus dem Fenster.
> wie ist die Schneelage im Deister?
> 
> ...



hai schappi, hab von meiner seite einen guten blick zum kamm und zum steinbruch. heute morgen war noch alles weiss, jetzt ist wieder alles 
braun. wird wohl ne schöne matschschlacht für euch . 
viel spaß und immer schön warm anziehen, damit ihr euch nicht erkältet .


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. März 2008)

Alex, sehr chic.
Ich hege den leisen Verdacht das du dich bei der nächsten DSDS-Staffel bewerben willst, oder?


----------



## frasuka (19. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also ich werde mit dem ES auf den Deisterkreisel gehen.
> Ich denk wir wollten dabei möglichts nette Trails fahren und einen spassigen Tag haben.
> der Trailspass wir mit dem Starrbike dann natürlich eingeschränkt sein.
> 
> ...



Also Schappi, 
je besser ich Dich kennen lerne um so mehr mag ich Dich.
Erst die Sache mit den "Mädelspunkten" und jetzt der korrekte Einwurf, s.o. 
Die Strecke vom letzten Jahr war wunderschön, dafür fahren viele Biker hunderte von km, nicht zu vergessen das nette, gefräßige Bergvolk 

Tschüß
Frasuka


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. März 2008)

Wenn ich meine bescheidene Meinung äußern darf, wär ich natürlich auch für ein paar entspannte Trails.
Aber ich schließ mich natürlich eurer Route einfach an.
Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (19. März 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine bescheidene Meinung äußern darf, wär ich natürlich auch für ein paar entspannte Trails.
> Aber ich schließ mich natürlich eurer Route einfach an.
> Grüße!!!



Hallo Evel
hier die Route vom letzten Mal. Die war schon ganz nett.
wir versuchen da jetzt noch den ein oder anderen zusätzlichen Trail einzubauen. Wenn du noch tipps hast lass sie hören.






[/URL][/IMG]
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (19. März 2008)

Gibts noch Schnee im Deister? Bin am überlegen heute abend auch mal wieder die Funzel aus dem Schrank zu kramen


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai schappi, hab von meiner seite einen guten blick zum kamm und zum steinbruch. heute morgen war noch alles weiss, jetzt ist wieder alles
> braun. wird wohl ne schöne matschschlacht für euch .
> viel spaß und immer schön warm anziehen, damit ihr euch nicht erkältet .



leider nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (19. März 2008)

Oh sorry glatt übersehen!

Trotzdem danke! Ne im schlamm wühlen kann ich auch auf dem Benther


----------



## exto (19. März 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine bescheidene Meinung äußern darf, wär ich natürlich auch für ein paar entspannte Trails.
> Aber ich schließ mich natürlich eurer Route einfach an.
> Grüße!!!



Na dann komm ich doch erst recht mit dem Starrbike *und* hoffe auf nen hohen Singletrail-Anteil.
Immerhin ist das M800 dass, was man sich Anfang der 90er unter nem Enduro-Bike vorgestellt hat. 

Obwohl, wenn fieses Wetter ist, sprechen ungefähr eine Million Argumente für gepflegte, moderne Scheibenbremstechnik. Die fiesen Felgenbremsen können einem den Spaß bei Regen schon ordentlich versauen.Ansonsten ist Enduro-Geometrie, zwar ohne Federweg aber dafür unter 11 Kilo schon für'n spaßigen Tag gut !!!


----------



## exto (19. März 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Alex, sehr chic.
> Ich hege den leisen Verdacht das du dich bei der nächsten DSDS-Staffel bewerben willst, oder?



Schon passiert. Zieht euch warm an. Wenn ich singe gibt's Schwerverletzte


----------



## schappi (19. März 2008)

Homer und Scotty

ich sage für heute abend ab.
Ich habe im Laufe des Tages starke Halsschmerzen gekommen und will nicht mit Seitenstrangangina über Ostern im Bett liegen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Plonke (19. März 2008)

Hallo allezusammen , komme gerade aus dem Westdeister zurück und war erstaunt wie trocken die meisten Wege waren . Das ganze bei strahlendem Sonnenschein . Ich würde ich mich hiermit sehr gern für den Deisterkreisel anmelden , da mein Schicksal es momentan aber nicht besonderst gut mit mir meint ,  hoffe ich meinen Trainingsrückstand bis dahin wieder aufholen zu können . Ich wollte morgen so gegen 16 - 16:30 Uhr bei entsprechendem Wetter noch ne kurze Runde durch den Westen eiern , falls noch jemand bewegungsdrang verspürt ? Gruss Plonke


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. März 2008)

guten Abend allerseits...
ich bin gerade mit Scotty aus dem Wald gekommen und habe, Evil Knievel sei dank,   einen superflowigen Trail direkt neben dem verkackten Hauptwanderweg vom Nordmannsturm zum Ni-Pass, bzw. neben der Nienstedter Passstraße kennenlernen dürfen. Wir sind den Weg noch bis zum Forst-Bauhof weitergefahren. Am Tag ist das sicher nix besonderes, aber nachts macht das Ding schon richtig Spaß. Am Nordmannsturm gabs sogar noch ein bissl Schnee. Richtig matschig wurde es erst wieder auf den unteren Waldwegen, die Trails waren super zu fahren. Ich hoffe Roudy, Hoerman  und Schappi sind bald wieder mit auf der Nachtrunde. Alle anderen die beleuchtet unterwegs sind sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen. Vielleicht gibts ja bald einen DK by Night


----------



## schappi (19. März 2008)

Schei...e,
und ich war nicht mit!
Den musst du mir nächste Woche zeigen!
Dicke Eier
wünscht Schappi


----------



## Deister Koffer (19. März 2008)

Hi
Der Deisterkreisel ist fast meine Wöchentlich Trainingsstrecke ,komme mit!
Deister Koffer


----------



## schappi (20. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
Evel Knievel
Gundam 66
Deister Koffer
Plonke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. März 2008)

Plonke schrieb:


> ... Ich würde ich mich hiermit sehr gern für den Deisterkreisel anmelden , da mein Schicksal es momentan aber nicht besonderst gut mit mir meint ,  hoffe ich meinen Trainingsrückstand bis dahin wieder aufholen zu können .  ... Gruss Plonke



hallo schappi,

plonke hast du vergessen.

was machen die halsschmerzen ?


----------



## schappi (20. März 2008)

Plonke ist nachgetragen
Die Halsschmerzen sind nicht besser geworden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (20. März 2008)

uijuijui na dann mal schön ausruhen!
Froschfee wünscht gute Besserung!


----------



## harrypotter (20. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck


Juhu, die deisterlose Winterzeit hat bald ein Ende - Müsli und ich sind schon in freudiger Erwartung!   
Bis dahin Euch erstmal frohe Ostern und viel Erfolg beim Eiersuchen.  :nicht-vorhandener-Ostersmiley:

Grüße vom Arne


----------



## Plonke (20. März 2008)

Moin , heute keiner auf Deister-entzug ?  Starte nachher an , Wetter sieht erträglich aus , falls jemand dazustoßen möchte ...
Greetings from plonke


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. März 2008)

Hi Schappi!
Die Runde sieht doch nett aus, aber wenn man Trails einbaut die vom Kamm führen kommen ja noch mehr Höhenmeter zusammen, was ja eigentlich nich schadet. Aber vielleicht wirds dann bissel viel.
Aber da ja am 5.4. schon Sommerzeit ist und wir schon um 9 Uhr starten is ja viiiel Zeit bis es dunkel wird.
Die Planung überlass ich euch, ich plan dann ma wieder ne Trailrunde im Westdeister.
Wo is eigentlich der Sportplatz in Bredenbeck, direkt am Waldrand?
Grüße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. März 2008)

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus? Wenn (wettermäßig) die Welt nicht untergeht, wollte ich eigentlich mit Niklas ne kleine Runde im Westen drehen.

Ich seh' einfach morgen früh mal aus dem Fenster und dann hier rein...


----------



## schappi (20. März 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Schappi!
> Die Runde sieht doch nett aus, aber wenn man Trails einbaut die vom Kamm führen kommen ja noch mehr Höhenmeter zusammen, was ja eigentlich nich schadet. Aber vielleicht wirds dann bissel viel.
> Aber da ja am 5.4. schon Sommerzeit ist und wir schon um 9 Uhr starten is ja viiiel Zeit bis es dunkel wird.
> Die Planung überlass ich euch, ich plan dann ma wieder ne Trailrunde im Westdeister.
> ...



Die Runde hatte ca 1200hm obwohl sie so unschuldig aussieht, also einmal hoch zum Kamm kann man noch einbauen. Ich werde mal Mit Downhillibilli  eine Planung machen und hier vorstellen.
Wenn jetzt so viel Leute von ausserhalb kommen könnten wir auch an einem Ort dichter an der Autobahn starten. Vorschlag wäre Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen. Da könnte man dann das Abschlussbier in der Bärenhöhle oder der Waldapotheke trinken.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee in Barsinghausen zu starten? da könnte man dann auch den Funkturmtrail mit einbauen mit der neuen Variation von Evel Knievel
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee in Barsinghausen zu starten? da könnte man dann auch den Funkturmtrail mit einbauen mit der neuen Variation von Evel Knievel
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich finde die Idee absolut phänomenal grandios und begrüße sie auf das herzlichste


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Runde hatte ca 1200hm obwohl sie so unschuldig aussieht, also einmal hoch zum Kamm kann man noch einbauen. Ich werde mal Mit Downhillibilli  eine Planung machen und hier vorstellen.
> Wenn jetzt so viel Leute von ausserhalb kommen könnten wir auch an einem Ort dichter an der Autobahn starten. Vorschlag wäre Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen. Da könnte man dann das Abschlussbier in der Bärenhöhle oder der Waldapotheke trinken.
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee in Barsinghausen zu starten? da könnte man dann auch den Funkturmtrail mit einbauen mit der neuen Variation von Evel Knievel
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ah, Start im Westdeister  sehr gut.
Bantorfer Höhe hat auch einen Parkplatz und Wirtschaft  und ist 3km von BAB2 entfernt  
@taxi: wir haben letzte Woche nach einem "MTB-an den Sattel auf Balken hängen" an Bantorfer Höhe gesucht, aber nix gesehen 

Gruß
Downhillibilifallertrallala


----------



## Loni (20. März 2008)

ich wünsche frohe Ostern und gutes Wetter. Auf bald!!!!!


----------



## xtoph 73 (20. März 2008)

grüsse aus lemgo
euch allen ein schönes osterfest.
freuen uns schon alle auf den dk.!!!
chris.


----------



## frasuka (20. März 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> grüsse aus lemgo
> euch allen ein schönes osterfest.
> freuen uns schon alle auf den dk.!!!
> chris.



Tach Chris,
schön Dich auch mal hier anzutreffen.
Du weißt, dass die Neuen für den Deisterkreisel die Isomatte schleppen müssen, damit bei Defekten die älteren Biker nicht so lange stehen müssen.
Schöne Ostern 

Frasuka


----------



## Berggurke (20. März 2008)

Hallo Schappi,


melde mich hiermit auch für DK an.


----------



## schappi (20. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr (am Sportplatz Bredenbeck oder Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen, oder Bantorfer Höhe, aber nur wenn die in der Zwischenzeit Stangen zum Bike draufhängen installieren)
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
Evel Knievel
Gundam 66
Deister Koffer
Plonke
Berggurke
wenn wir so weitermachen müssen wir das als Kundgebung anmelden!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. März 2008)

so ..., komm auch grad aus dem wald wieder. 
hab mit kalli ne kleine tour gemacht, um wieder fit zu werden. 
puhh... , das wird noch anstrengend  .


so, jetzt unter die dusche, dann heißt es :


 daumen drücken für meine indians im 1.ten play-off gg. freiburg

auf geht´s  i n d i a n s  kämpfen und siegen 

hoerman

p.s. schöne ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (20. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ah, Start im Westdeister  sehr gut.
> Bantorfer Höhe hat auch einen Parkplatz und Wirtschaft  und ist 3km von BAB2 entfernt
> @taxi: wir haben letzte Woche nach einem "MTB-an den Sattel auf Balken hängen" an Bantorfer Höhe gesucht, aber nix gesehen
> 
> ...




..tja das ist richtig, aber ich dachte, nachdem ich die Speisekarte und den Internetauftritt eigenhändig gemacht habe, den Werbeflyer und Stempel entworfen und  den Koch besorgt habe,  kümmere ich mich mal nicht um den Balken, ist nämlich leider ( nee, nee zum Glück ) nicht mein Laden und war bisher mittlere Priorität und ich hab´ ja auch noch nen Job.

Ach hoermann, Dein Germknödel wartet auf Dich, ich glaub es wurde davon bisher erst einer verkauft.


----------



## Plonke (20. März 2008)

@Schappi , DK - start in Barsinghausen , für mich ebenfalls optimal .  
 ...allen ein frohes Osterfest und Gruß vonne Plonke


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. März 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..t
> 
> Ach hoermann, Dein Germknödel wartet auf Dich, ich glaub es wurde davon bisher erst einer verkauft.



dann halt mir den 2.ten bis zum dk warm. der ist schon so gut wie weg. 
aber landestypisch nur mit zerlassener butter und mohn 

hach, da freu ich mich ja jetzt richtig drauf. 
habt ihr auch nen bringservice ? 
dann würd ich glatt jetzt schon einen nehmen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. März 2008)

An alle kranken, gelangweilten, Feiertags-Zuhause-Abhänger. Hier gibt´s interessantes Lesefutter, vor allem für unsere Canyonisten. ich bin jedenfalls beim Lesen von meiner Familie zur Mäßigung meiner Lautstärke aufgerufen worden     . Man muss sich mal vor Augen halten zu welchem Anlass dieser fred gegründet wurde, und was daraus geworden ist.
Viel Spaß beim Schmökern
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310257&highlight=simplon+lexx


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. März 2008)

mal eben ein Vorschlag für den DK getippt.
Ist alles Ausbau-Abspeck fähig. 
Resultat:54km / 1200HM 

mit :

kl.Trails im Westen über Bantdorf,Teufelsbrücke zur Heisterburg. Runter über viele Trails zum unteren Paßparkplatz. Wieder rauf und Jagerstieg runter zum Bielstein, Wöltjebuche und Richtung Grabweg bis Tannennadel/Farnweg. Da wieder runter und dann Richtung
Paß-Parkplatz-Kammweg zum Funkturmtrail.
Dann Zielschuß bis Start "Besucherbergwerk".

Dann ma los  

Downhillfaller


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> mal eben ein Vorschlag für den DK getippt.
> Ist alles Ausbau-Abspeck fähig.
> Resultat:54km / 1200HM
> 
> ...



Beim Start vom Besucherbergwerk gibts ganz nebenbei noch nen Wasserschlauch zum Bike entmoddern. Was man nicht alles tut um mal ne halbe stunde länger zu schlafen ....


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. März 2008)

Besucherbergwerk find ich auch gut, da brauch ich mich nur 10 min warmfahrn statt ner Stunde.
Hab am 4.4. auch noch Spätdienst, kann ich auch ne halbe Stunde länger schlafen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn jetzt so viel Leute von ausserhalb kommen könnten wir auch an einem Ort dichter an der Autobahn starten. Vorschlag wäre Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen....Gruß
> Schappi



Dafür 

Dann werde ich mal zu meinem leicht(bau)fertigen Wort stehen und das SL putzen. Bin mit Starrgabel und Grammfuchserei dabei um mich ggf. am Abend eines besseren belehren zu lassen.
Mal sehen, ob ich wenigstens noch einen komfortablen Reifen im Keller finde z.Zt. sind 1,9" er drauf.
Obwohl: Den Farnweg bin ich schon starr gefahren und durchgekommen.
54/1200 klingt erstmal kurz im Vergleich zu DK1, aber auch da lasse ich mich belehren.

Der Berg kann kommen
Gruß Roudy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. März 2008)

So !
Ich bin dann auch verbindlich für Merxhausen angemeldet.
Finden sich hier vielleicht noch weitere Freunde des Deisters, die vielleicht sogar als Team "Deisterfreunde" zu Hoermann, exto und mir stoßen wollen?

http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/

Das war im letzten Jahr eine lustige Veranstaltung, die jeder der Rad fahren kann schaffen kann.
Zieleinlauf ist übrigens im örtlichen Biergarten !

Runter vom Sofa, rein in die Pampe

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggurke (21. März 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Besucherbergwerk find ich auch gut, da brauch ich mich nur 10 min warmfahrn statt ner Stunde.
> Hab am 4.4. auch noch Spätdienst, kann ich auch ne halbe Stunde länger schlafen.



Na toll! Dafür muss ich wieder eine 3/4 Std. quer durch die Tiefbebene der Region Hannover anradeln. Der Treffpunkt in Bredenbeck wär ja so schön in der Nähe gewesen! 
Ich füge mich dem Mehrheitsbeschluss!

Wo gerade mal wieder das Thema Bike- Marathon aufkommt! 
Fährt hier noch einer im Kellerwald? Ist ja bekanntlich am 20.04.08.
http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. März 2008)

was soll ich denn sagen ?

bredenbeck wär mit dem rad erreichbar, für basche muß ich auch mit dem auto kommen 

aber wenn´s für alle so besser ist, mach ich das doch


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So !
> Ich bin dann auch verbindlich für Merxhausen angemeldet.
> Finden sich hier vielleicht noch weitere Freunde des Deisters, die vielleicht sogar als Team "Deisterfreunde" zu Hoermann, exto und mir stoßen wollen?
> 
> ...



so, dann bin ich jetzt auch verbindlich angemeldet. 
schade nur, das für die challenge nur die 35er  runde möglich ist


----------



## schappi (21. März 2008)

Ich bin gerade dabei den Deisterkreisel 2008 neu zu planen.
Ihr Stargablemachos (ich bin  härter als Du)  werdet es noch bedauern. Aber bevor ich euch in euer Unglück rennen lassse und ihr nach 2/3 der Tour darum winselt von Lucky Luke hinter den Baum geführt zu werden weil ihr eure Arme nicht mehr spürt, werde ich den neuen Streckenverlauf hier veröffentlichen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (21. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So !
> Ich bin dann auch verbindlich für Merxhausen angemeldet.
> Finden sich hier vielleicht noch weitere Freunde des Deisters, die vielleicht sogar als Team "Deisterfreunde" zu Hoermann, exto und mir stoßen wollen?
> 
> ...



hi mich würde es wohl auch mal reizen. fahrt ihr auch zum DH & "Dirtrace"?


----------



## schappi (21. März 2008)

Der 1te Entwurf ist fertig.






[/URL][/IMG]
Was haltet Ihr davon?

Hier noch das Höhenprofil:
56km,1400hm





[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. März 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> hi mich würde es wohl auch mal reizen. fahrt ihr auch zum DH & "Dirtrace"?



Ich zumindest auf jeden Fall! Kami Cup in Barntrup ist echt nett (allerdings eher so ne Art "CC - SingletrailmitDirtelementen - Headonhead - Rennen", wenn du verstehst, was ich meine  

Beim Downhill in Merxhausen ist ein nettes Familien-Grill-Tuborg-Camping-Downhillwochenende geplant. War letztes Jahr echt geil...


----------



## exto (21. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei den Deisterkreisel 2008 neu zu planen.
> Ihr Stargablemachos (ich bin  härter als Du)  werdet es noch bedauern. Aber bevor ich euch in euer Unglück rennen lassse und ihr nach 2/3 der Tour darum winselt von Lucky Luke hinter den Baum geführt zu werden weil ihr eure Arme nicht mehr spürt, werde ich den neuen Streckenverlauf hier veröffentlichen.
> Gruß
> Schappi




Ich werde im Zentimeterabstand am Hinterrad deines braunen 160mm-Ponys kleben, bis du es bist der darum bittest, hinter'n Baum geführt zu werden


----------



## exto (21. März 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/
> 
> Runter vom Sofa, rein in die Pampe
> 
> ...



Gerade angemeldet...


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. März 2008)

ich wollte auch die komplette challenge mitfahren. 
und beim downhill auch zelten


----------



## slaine (21. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich wollte auch die komplette challenge mitfahren.
> und beim downhill auch zelten



na das ist doch ein wort, grill & pils & so, denn komm ich auch


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. März 2008)

... 
und wieder ist einer dem 40ten Geburtstag verdammt nahe gekommen .
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 39ten Roudy. 
Wünsch Dir vor allem Gesundheit und immer genug Matsch unter den Stollenreifen 


V.G. Sören


----------



## firefighter76 (22. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> und wieder ist einer dem 40ten Geburtstag verdammt nahe gekommen .
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 39ten Roudy.
> Wünsch Dir vor allem Gesundheit und immer genug Matsch unter den Stollenreifen
> ...



so von mir auch alles gute zum geburtstag 
see you later

florian


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> und wieder ist einer dem 40ten Geburtstag verdammt nahe gekommen .
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 39ten Roudy.
> Wünsch Dir vor allem Gesundheit und immer genug Matsch unter den Stollenreifen
> ...



Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag   
 Liebe Grüße von Downhillibillifaller​


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. März 2008)

Herzhaften Glückwunsch Roudy, viel Gesundheit und vor allem gutes Wetter (etwas trockener und wärmer als jetzt würde schon reichen)


----------



## schappi (22. März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Roudy!!
Ein Jahr noch, dann darfst du dich entscheiden ob du mit Golfen anfangen willst oder weiterhin biken und sex haben willst!
(also wie ich mich damals entschieden habe wisst ihr ja alle)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. März 2008)

Ich schicke auch mal nen herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. März 2008)

so... , komme grad aus dem deister zurück , und muss euch sagen, es schneit sehr .
sind den grabweg runtergerutscht und haben uns ca 3h im deister rumgetrieben. sind jetzt ca. 8 cm schnee . ist schon klasse. 
waren auch die einzigen biker , zumindest haben wir keine spuren gesehen.

schöne ostern 

hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. März 2008)

8 cm ? das hört sich nach ner Menge Spaß an. Morgen solls  auch sonniger werden. Wer kommt mit spielen?


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. März 2008)

Roudy du Renntier,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag .
Mann, was hast Du nur angestellt, so nen Wetter   heute...
Ist ja nicht gerade SSWB - Wetter Deswegen haben Downhillybilly und ich die geplante Tour heute platzen lassen 
Lass es ordentlich krachen heute              .

Gruß Tom


----------



## dinosaur (22. März 2008)

Hallo Roudy,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 
Lass dich von Schappi nicht irre machen, ist nicht so schlimm mit dem Älterwerden. Nur mit dem Starrbike-fahren ist jetzt bald vorbei 
Wüde gerne das Team Deisterfreunde beim Marathon im Solling unterstützen. Für den Sonderpreis des größten Teams müßtens aber noch ein paar mehr werden 
Zum Warmfahren ist der Deisterkreisel  da ja ideal.

@schappi: Also schreib mich mal auf die DK-Liste (vorbehaltlich größerer Wetterunbillen); wo genau ist der Startpunkt (Strassenname)?

Viele Grüße aus dem flachen Norden
dino


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> 8 cm ? das hört sich nach ner Menge Spaß an. Morgen solls  auch sonniger werden. Wer kommt mit spielen?



Mal sehn, morgen früh. Wann willst du los? Wetter soll sonnig werden.

Eiersuche per Bike


----------



## felixthewolf (22. März 2008)

hi

bei mir stellt sich gerade akuter bewegungsmangel ein.
ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die temperatur noch ein wenig anzieht und der matsch ein wenig anfriert.
ich würde morgen vormittag-mittag mal ein wenig durch benther und ggf auch gehrdener berg rollern wollen.
profil eher cc-lastig. sprich, flüssige schnelle trails wo sich welche finden. keine angst, 3m-regel ist mir fern.

wer kommt mit?

felix


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Mal sehn, morgen früh. Wann willst du los? Wetter soll sonnig werden.
> 
> Eiersuche per Bike



ich dachte an eine kurze Westdeisterrunde. Besucherbergwerk-> Heisterburg/Bikeparktrail -> Schraubeweg -> Kreuzbuche -> Funkturmtrail -> Home.
ich hab gesten beim Osterfeuer noch meinen Nachbarn zum Mitkommen anregen können. Mal sehen ob das nicht nur ein Suffbekenntniss war  .
Ich würde, der Familie wegen, erst um 14.00 starten wollen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich dachte an eine kurze Westdeisterrunde. Besucherbergwerk-> Heisterburg/Bikeparktrail -> Schraubeweg -> Kreuzbuche -> Funkturmtrail -> Home.
> ich hab gesten beim Osterfeuer noch meinen Nachbarn zum Mitkommen anregen können. Mal sehen ob das nicht nur ein Suffbekenntniss war  .
> Ich würde, der Familie wegen, erst um 14.00 starten wollen.



schade, 14 Uhr ist mir zu spät  
Wollte heute vorm., so spätestens 11.30 starten. Die Mittagssonne mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. März 2008)

Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr (am Besucherbergwerk 30890 Barsinghausen, Hinterkampstr. Immer der Ausschilderung Polizei folgen Treffen auf dem Wohnmobilparkplatz






[/URL][/IMG]
an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
Evel Knievel
Gundam 66
Deister Koffer
Plonke
Berggurke
Dinosaur


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. März 2008)

Wir (Downhillibillifallera, mein Nachbar und ich) waren heut zum Schlammcatchen im Wald. Ab ca 250 m Höhe ist es schön frostig auf geschlossener Schneedecke, darunter purer Modder mit Schneeresten. wer gut raten konnte hat auch die Spur im Trail gefunden. Von den 2h10min sind wir gefühlte 2 h nur bergauf gefahren. Die Schaltungen und Pedale waren zu Eisklumpen erstarrt aber auf jeden Fall hats Spaß gemacht   . So ne Sauerei war natürlich schon vorauszusehen, wenn einer der SSwB mitfährt


----------



## schappi (23. März 2008)

Genau ich habe noch nie ne Tour mit den SSWB gemacht nach der ich nicht aussah wie ein Wildschwein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. März 2008)

will heute abend mit kalli auch nochmal in den wald. 
nen kleinen nightride machen


----------



## schappi (23. März 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir (Downhillibillifallera, mein Nachbar und ich) waren heut zum Schlammcatchen im Wald. Ab ca 250 m Höhe ist es schön frostig auf geschlossener Schneedecke, darunter purer Modder mit Schneeresten. wer gut raten konnte hat auch die Spur im Trail gefunden. Von den 2h10min sind wir gefühlte 2 h nur bergauf gefahren. Die Schaltungen und Pedale waren zu Eisklumpen erstarrt aber auf jeden Fall hats Spaß gemacht   . So ne Sauerei war natürlich schon vorauszusehen, wenn einer der SSwB mitfährt



Und? Spricht dein Nachbar jetzt noch mit dir? Oder hat er von seiner Frau Umgangsverbot mit dir bekommen nachdem sie gesehen hat wie er aus dem Wald kam?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## felixthewolf (23. März 2008)

3-wälder-taft:




deister, sonnig,0° - der dreck hält.

da ich ja alleine spielen musste, bin ich über den benther und gehrdener berg zum annaturn hoch.
erst im deister ab halber höhe wechslt der boden von matschig mit stehend wasser über angetauten schneematsch zur geschlossenen und nur teilweise matschigen schneedecke.

oben am annaturm war die hölle los, wollte mir eigentlich was zum aufwärmen kaufen vor der abfahrt, aber auf lange anstehen hatte ich keinen bock.
durch den schnee bin ich doch mal lieber breite aber nicht weniger rutschige und matschige wege runtergefahren. in wennigsen waren dann sowohl hände als auch ritzelblock eingefroren...
zurück dann wieder wie ein wildschwein durch gehrdener und benter.
dann wurde aber auch wirklich jedes matschloch mitgenommen, sofern keine wandersleut hätten dabei besudelt werden können.

o-ton meiner mutter: "SO, gehst du noch nicht mal in die garage!"

das nächste mal fahr ich aber nicht alleine!

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Und? Spricht dein Nachbar jetzt noch mit dir? Oder hat er von seiner Frau Umgangsverbot mit dir bekommen nachdem sie gesehen hat wie er aus dem Wald kam?
> Gruß
> Schappi



der Nachbar war ziemlich fertig, aber glücklich. Er hat durchs Joggen schon ne  gute Grundlagenkondition. Von seiner Frau hab ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## schappi (23. März 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> 3-wälder-taft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt weißt du warum die Eingeborenen sich bei gutem Wetter in den Westdeister zurückziehen!
Um den Annaturm und Wennigsen ist die Hölle los und man kann entweder Trails fahren oder Slalom zwischen den Wanderern mit der Gefahr einen Spazierstock zwischen die Speichen zu bekommen,
Meine Halsschmerzen vom Mittwoch haben sich leider zu einer veritablen Rüsselseuche ausgeweitet
Gruß
Schappi
P.S.: das erste Mal daß ich ein "Rennrad" mit Scheibenbremsen sehe


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Meine Halsschmerzen vom Mittwoch haben sich leider zu einer veritablen Rüsselseuche ausgeweitet
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich weiss zwar nicht, was "veritabel" heißt, aber wünsche dir baldige genesung.

so ... 
warte jetzt, das die sonne weg ist und es dunkel wird, dann werden die dreckigen klamotten von gestern nochmal angezogen, und auf geht´s zum nightride. mal schauen, was das für´ne rutschpartie wird


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Genau ich habe noch nie ne Tour mit den SSWB gemacht nach der ich nicht aussah wie ein Wildschwein.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich musste erst mal das Bike 3 Std. in die Sonne stellen da mit der Klumpen Dreck mit 2 Rädern dran auftaut. 

Der Umwerfer war schon beim 1. Uphill eingefroren und so musste ich Krafttraining machen 
Später funzte alles, nur die Kette bröselte durch die Ritzel  

Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute. 3 gr. Jungs im spielen im Dreck  

VG
Downhillybillyfallera


----------



## Scottmädels (23. März 2008)

...haben´s heute endlich auch mal wieder geschafft, uns auf den Weg zu machen, und sind auch schön 4 Std durch Schlamm und Schnee gefahren. Sind Bantorfer Höhe gestartet, über Kreuzbuche Richtung Nordmannsturm, haben dann tatsächlich zumindest ansatzweise den Single Trail zum Nienstädter Pass,den wir neulich mal mit Evel und den anderen gefahren sind, gefunden.<poh,wat stolz>  Dann auch, wie mit den Junx neulich, den etwas steilen Anstieg wieder hoch zum Nordmannsturm und mit kurzem Zwischenstopp an der Teufelsbrücke mit schlammiger Kimme und eiskalten Pfoten wieder zurück. Schade,dass wir keinem von Euch begegnet sind... Beeindruckend, wie viele ihr schon zum DK seid, leider können wir an dem Tag nicht. Wären aber bei der Länge der Strecke und den HM wahrscheinlich auch an unsere Grenzen gestoßen. Von hier aus allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß dabei, freuen uns schon jetzt auf das Lesen eurer Beiträge.


----------



## Scott-y (23. März 2008)

Ich will morgen noch mal los. Der Wald ruft. Der Schlamm ist mir egal, Wetter auch( bis jetzt). Ich denke so 10-11 Uhr. Den Treffpunkt können wir noch ausmachen. Ich schau morgen noch mal gegen 9 Uhr hier rein. Ich denke der Westdeister ist z.Z. ein gutes Revier.


----------



## Deister Koffer (23. März 2008)

AA;; felixthewolf
Eine Scheibe am Crossrad!,,Super 
Mit dem Rad macht jede Abfahrt im Deister wider Spaß.
Nur springen geht so wohl nicht, ABER Grenzweg würde damit gewiss ziemlich Juxig werden 

Deister Koffer


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. März 2008)

so, kommen gerade vom nightride aus dem deister wieder. 
war echt cool  
kurz hintern tarternpfahl geht der schnee los. 
waren (kalli und ich ) ca 1,5 h unterwegs. 
die abfahrt ist nervenkitzel pur, glatt oder nicht 
eis oder grip .
naja, das bike steht im keller und der dreck taut langsam wieder auf.
morgen ist dann putzen angesagt 
oder nachmittags noch nen kleiner ausflug.

schöne restostern

hoerman


----------



## SebastianK (23. März 2008)

Wir waren heute früh (ab halb neun) auch 3,5 Stunden im Deister unterwegs...

War echt lustig... Wenn nur der Schnee nich gewesen wäre


----------



## Deisterwildsau (24. März 2008)

Hllo Scotty,

fährst Du heute noch? Ich würde so gegen 11:30 /12:00 an der Mooshütte starten

Deisterwildsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (24. März 2008)

Dumm gelaufen ich war schon unterwegs ich hätte es ja auch mal früher bekannt geben können. Aberich habe das OK erst Abends bekommen, denn meine Frau ist krank. Beim nächstenmal einfach durchrufen egal welche Zeit meine Nummer habt ihr ja. 
 @Barbie hatte sich kurz nach 10 auch im Netz gemeldet.  10 Uhr war ich aber schon auf dem Weg. Ich war heute wieder im Westdeister auf der Feggendorfer Seite. Dort gibt es von der Heisterburg auch einen Trail nach Feggendorf runter mit ein paar Holzhauten. Keine Ahnung wie man das nennt( bin ja nur ein Chickenway-Fahrer), halt sieht so aus wie flach gelegte Leitern.  Diese sind aber ungeplegt und halb verfallen. Der Trail ist aber sehr schnell zufahren auch beim heutigen Wetter. 
Ich habe heute nur einen anderen Aufstieg genommen. Ich bin vom unteren Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke ,Richtung Feggendorf und dann den schönen langen Anstieg,, Drei Eichen"( 3x Minipause einlegen wegen, geht nicht mehr ) bis zum Sendeturm an der Heisterburg.


----------



## Phil81 (24. März 2008)

Durch den Schneeschauer heute Nachmittag ist jetzt alles schön dick eingepudert auf dem Kamm lagen um ca 20:30 15 cm.

Kurz vorn Ende des Farnwegs wird es dann immer weniger unten am Waldrand dann nur noch Puderzucker. Aber der Obere Teil vom Farn im dicken Puderschnee macht Richtig Laune! Wenn schon scheiss Wetter dann wenigstens mit dick Schnee im Deister 

Ist die Person die ich an der Laube noch getroffen habe hier im Forum?


----------



## exto (25. März 2008)

Hmmm...

sieht ja ganz so aus, als sei mein Timing mal wieder perfekt gewesen. Ich war nämlich mit Niggelz am Freitag im Deister. Das war anscheinend der einzige Tag, an dem Wetter und Untergrund so richtig sch****e waren.

Dann auch noch nen abgerissener Gaszug auf der A2 incl. McGyver-Reperatur im Schneetreiben. Kennt einer den Typen, der den Kabelbinder erfunden hat? Den würd' ich gern mal knutschen...


----------



## Phil81 (25. März 2008)

War gerade im Deister

Schnee auf dem Kamm noch etwa 10 - 12 cm dann wirds immer weniger aber bis 150 hm ist eine dichte Schneedecke. Zeit auch Perfekt abgepasst so war wenigstens blauer Himmel.

Auf dem Ladys only teilweise schon fast zu viel Schnee zum Biken geht aber gerade noch so.

Jetzt reichts aber auch und es darf gerne warm werden


----------



## schappi (25. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> sieht ja ganz so aus, als sei mein Timing mal wieder perfekt gewesen. Ich war nÃ¤mlich mit Niggelz am Freitag im Deister. Das war anscheinend der einzige Tag, an dem Wetter und Untergrund so richtig sch****e waren.
> 
> Dann auch noch nen abgerissener Gaszug auf der A2 incl. McGyver-Reperatur im Schneetreiben. Kennt einer den Typen, der den Kabelbinder erfunden hat? Den wÃ¼rd' ich gern mal knutschen...



Tja,
mal verliert man 
mal gewinnen die Anderen.
Lass den Kopf nicht hÃ¤ngen
Bis demnÃ¤chst auf den DK
Schappi
Ach Ja beinahe vergessen: Kabelbinder wurden von einem Paul Hellerman erfunden:

Paul Hellermann hat 1935 die gleichnamige GmbH gegrÃ¼ndet und zunÃ¤chst mit GummitÃ¼llen gehandelt. Der erste GeschÃ¤ftssitz war in den RÃ¤umlichkeiten des heutigen Ohnsorg-Theaters in Hamburg. Wenige Jahre spÃ¤ter ist die Hellermann-Dreidornzange zum Aufweiten und Aufbringen von TÃ¼llen zum Markenzeichen von Hellermann geworden.
FÃ¼nf Jahre nach dem Umzug in die Kreisstadt Pinneberg wurde ein neues System zur BÃ¼ndelung von Kabeln und Leitungen vorgestellt, welches mit Endlosmaterial arbeitet. Der Produktname "Tyton" sollte sich spÃ¤ter (1999) im Unternehmensnamen wiederfinden. Die weltweite Hellermann-Gruppe wurde unter dem Markennamen HellermannTyton zusammengefasst.
2000 zog die deutsche GmbH nach Tornesch, wo "auf der grÃ¼nen Wiese" eine neues Verwaltungs- und ProduktionsgebÃ¤ude, inkl. automatischen Hochregalsystems gebaut wurde. Durch den enormen Erfolg des Unternehmens musste der Neubau im Jahre 2006 bereits erweitert werden, die LagerkapazitÃ¤t wurde mehr als verdoppelt.

Wobei der Herr Hellermann sich ja nur von den Strapsen seine Frau hat inspirieren lassen. Deren Erfindung ist Viel Viel Ãlter:
Bereits in alemannischen FrauengrÃ¤bern aus dem 4. bis 7. Jahrhundert wurden Schnallen zur Befestigung von Wadenbinden gefunden. Aus einer GrabÃ¶ffnung von Heinrich VI. (1190â1197) ist ein seidener, in Knoten geschlungener GÃ¼rtel mit mehreren grÃ¼nen und roten seidenen SchnÃ¼ren bekannt, die erst durch den Rock gezogen, dann an LÃ¶chern der StrÃ¼mpfe befestigt waren. Auf einem Bild aus dem 12. Jahrhundert kann man erkennen, wie Beinlinge an einem BruchgÃ¼rtel befestigt sind.[2] Noch bis in die 60er Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts wurden BÃ¤ndchen bei Kindern zur Befestigung von WollstrÃ¼mpfen am Leibchen verwendet.[3] Weite Verbreitung fanden Strumpfhalter mit der VerfÃ¼gbarkeit von NylonstrÃ¼mpfen. Sie waren damals meist an Miedern oder HÃ¼fthaltern befestigt. In den 60er Jahren des 20. Jahrhunderts wurden sie durch die Strumpfhose beinahe vÃ¶llig verdrÃ¤ngt. Sie werden jedoch inzwischen wieder hÃ¤ufiger (oft aus sinnlichen oder erotischen GrÃ¼nden) verwendet.


----------



## Scott-y (25. März 2008)

Wann schreitet hier endlich der Admin ein!!!!!!!

 Ich komm mir vor wie bei der Suchmaschine mit,,G"


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. März 2008)

man merkt, das schappi urlaub hat und auch noch krank ist. 

schappi , werd blos schnell wieder gesund  


und um dich jetzt mal ein wenig neidisch zu machen...
um 19,45h treff ich mich mit kalli zum nightride im deister 


gute besserung

hoerman


----------



## schappi (25. März 2008)

Geil!!!
Das ist heute DER Abend für einen Night Ride!
Und ich habe die Rüsselseuche, Na klasse!
Aber Sören ich gönne es dir, du hast im letzten Monat auf so viel verzichtet.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (25. März 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wann schreitet hier endlich der Admin ein!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich komm mir vor wie bei der Suchmaschine mit,,G"



Wiesooo?
Exto wollte doch nur wissen wen er küssen soll.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. März 2008)

Hui,

schein ja zu Ostern gar nicht sooo schlecht im Wald gewesen zu sein.
Sonntag waren wir kurz rodeln auf der Skipiste in Springe. Ansonsten stehen die Räder im Keller, weil die Zeit fehlt.
Am WE gehts in den Kurzurlaub und zum DK bin ich wieder da.
Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche. Wenn das Wetter paßt, bringe ich zum DK eine Kiste isotonisches mit, das ging am Geb. nicht weg.

Prost


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ......... Noch bis in die 60er Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts wurden Bändchen bei Kindern zur Befestigung von Wollstrümpfen am Leibchen verwendet........



Musstest du mich jetzt unbedingt daran erinnern?  

Viel Spaß im D. Bei uns liegt nur Matsche.


----------



## ohropax (25. März 2008)

Moin zusammen,

leider hat sich seit unserer gemeinsamen Kanaltour keine weitere Gelegenheit ergeben, mal wieder mit Euch mit zu fahren. Aber wie ich damals schon angekündigt habe, führe ich dieses Wochende eine Tour durch den Wiehen. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, siehe hier.

@exto

Na wie wäre es mit einer Tour in der Heimat?

Grüsse (BTW: meine Radschuhe riechen noch immer nach dem Kanalmatsch),
Marcus


----------



## FapP (25. März 2008)

Hallöchen Deisterfahrer,

ich bin neu hier und ich wollte fragen, wie ich schnell und einfach zum Annaturm gelangen kann. Ich war noch nie am Deister biken und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich vermute, dass ich am Bahnhof von Wennigsen anfangen werde. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht so ungefähr sagen, welchen Weg ich fahren sollte?

Was ich vielleicht erwähnen sollte: Ich bin ein junger blutiger Anfänger, habe ein Fully mit 100mm Federweg. Die Strecke sollte man aber auch mit einem Trekkingrad fahren können


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Geil!!!
> Das ist heute DER Abend für einen Night Ride!
> Und ich habe die Rüsselseuche, Na klasse!
> 
> ...




das war heute abend große klasse. der schnee ist ca. 15 cm hoch, und an der laube schneite es richtig heftig. fast wie zu besten zeiten ( 1 m neuschnee in 18 h in tignes/frankreich ) im winterurlaub. 
im schnee fahren ist richtig anstrengend aber richtig geil .
bilder folgen gleich ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. März 2008)

@FapP:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl

-Vom Bahnhof aus auf die Degerser Straße (rechts).
-Die große Kurve lang und dann gradeaus auf die Hauptstraße.
-Bei der nächsten Kreuzung wieder gradeaus in die Hülsebrinkstraße.
-Die ein Stück an einem Acker langfahren.
-Dann (ich glaube die 2.) links einbiegen. (An der Parkbank mit dem Wegweiser)
Hier: 


-Dann immer gradeaus und bergauf bis zur Laube ganz oben.
-An der Laube rechts und immer gradeaus bis zum Annaturm.

Viel Spaß, Samy

PS: Kommt drauf an, wer das Treckingrad fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (25. März 2008)

hier sind sie :


----------



## felixthewolf (25. März 2008)

FapP schrieb:


> Die Strecke sollte man aber auch mit einem Trekkingrad fahren können



du bist ,mein!

ich bin morgen auf jeden fall mitm crosser im deister unterwegs.
zum anaturm hoch find ich auch, laube, wöltjebuche, steinbruch und co. find ich auch noch. 
wie siehts mit deinem tempo aus? ich hab nämlich vorne nur ein kettenblatt und "muss" entsprechend flott den berg hoch. es sei denn die crossreifen beschließen mal wieder, sich nicht mit sich nicht am schnee festzuhalten. dann hab ich das bike auf der schulter und laufe neben dir her 

ich hab den ganze tag über zeit, kann also flexibel starten.
anreise aus hannover über benther und gehrdener berg kostet mich 30-40min vorlaufzeit, dafür bin ich in wennigsen am bahnhof schon warm 

wer kommt noch mit?

felix


----------



## exto (25. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Kabelbinder wurden von einem Paul Hellerman erfunden:



Firma dankt... 

@sören und Kalli: Bisschen bescheuert seid ihr aber schon, oder...?


----------



## Kalli76 (25. März 2008)

So, dann will ich mich auch mal für den DK anmelden (nach langem drängen von Hoerman). Er braucht ja auch noch einen, der auch nicht so richtig fit ist, damit er wen zu quatschen hat Unterwegs! Heute im Deister war richtig cool, aber auch ganz schön anstrengend - gutes Training für den DK! 
Dann will ich mal auf den Parkstreifen!

Freu mich - bis dann!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Firma dankt...
> 
> @sören und Kalli: Bisschen bescheuert seid ihr aber schon, oder...?



das sagt der richtige  , aber sind wir das nicht alle 
das wetter mussten wir einfach ausnutzen.


----------



## FapP (25. März 2008)

@SamyRSJ4:
Vielen Dank, genau so etwas habe ich gebraucht. Wird mir in Zukunft auch weiterhelfen 

@felixthewolf: Es tut mir echt Leid, aber ich werde Morgen nur beim benther zu finden sein, zusammen mit einem Kumpel. Warum nicht Deister? Mag vielleicht schwachsinnig klingen, aber mir fehlen die nötigen Klamotten, und mein Kumpel hat auch keine Lust (ist für ihn zuweit, er hat eine lange Winterpause hinter sich).
Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir in nächster Zeit mal eine schicke Strecke am Deister haben werden, aber nicht Morgen 

Mal so nebenbei: Ab Donnerstag soll es wieder schönes Wetter geben!

Gruß Fabian


PS: Ich bin noch ein Schüler und bin nicht auf dem Biker-Niveou wie ihr


----------



## felixthewolf (26. März 2008)

was hälst du davon, wenn du hier bekannt gibst, wann ihr euch wo trefft?
benther passt mir sehr gut, da ich da direkt dran wohne.
wenns gar nicht passt, kann ich immernoch abdrehen und weiter rausschwimmen.
ich hab nur kein bock immer alleine fahren zu müssen.

gruss, felix


----------



## FapP (26. März 2008)

Ich bekomme ca. 7uhr einen Anruf. Mal sehen wann mein Kollege geplant hat loszufahren. Werde hier bescheidt sagen


----------



## schappi (26. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Firma dankt...
> 
> @sören und Kalli: Bisschen bescheuert seid ihr aber schon, oder...?



Sind wir das nicht alle?
Ich kenne da so zwei die waren letzten Sommer in den Alpen und haben vor lauter Unterzuckerung die Nudeln vom Boden gegessen.
Wo ist denn gleich nochmal das Foto....?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. März 2008)

Heute morgen hatte das Warten ein Ende :









Und mein Bruder wollte gar nicht mehr runter :




Bis bald, Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das sagt der richtige  , aber sind wir das nicht alle
> das wetter mussten wir einfach ausnutzen.


 
Wenn du wieder krank wirst gibt es Klassenkloppe auf den nackten *A....* !!!!


----------



## schappi (26. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also, Deisterkreisel 5. April Start 9:00 Uhr (am Besucherbergwerk 30890 Barsinghausen, Hinterkampstr. Immer der Ausschilderung Polizei folgen Treffen auf dem Wohnmobilparkplatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasuka
christoph
Chris
Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
Evel Knievel
Gundam 66
Deister Koffer
Plonke
Berggurke
Dinosaur
Kalli

Gruß
Schappi
Puh!
 ich glaube wir müssen Startnummern ausgeben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2008)

AltoBelli ! 27 Starter, das wird kritisch.
Letztes Jahr haben wir für 77km/1500hm fast 6h gebraucht.
Bei der Gruppengröße tippe ich auf 12km/h bei 250-300Hm/h

Trotzdem/oder deswegen freue ich mich euch alle wieder zu sehen 

Hier etwas zur Einstimmung:
http://www.regional-themenguide.de/...chmorl-wolfgang-teltscher-deisterkreisel.html

Lesung ebenfalls am 02.04. im KuBa (Barsinghausen)
Fast schon gegenüber dem DK2 Startpunkt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Heute morgen hatte das Warten ein Ende :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juchuuu !

Mein Glückwunsch


----------



## exto (27. März 2008)

Glückwunsch, Johann !!!

Und? Schon erste Runden gedreht? Oder geht wegen der Schulter noch nicht so richtig was?


----------



## Niggels (27. März 2008)

Wir warn am letzten Freitag mal ne runde im Westen 





War dreckich aber sehr nett


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. März 2008)

Danke, ja ich darf schon wieder fahren. Wenn auch nicht richtig biken, sondern nur so ruhig auf Radwegen und so. Ich habe aber noch Hoffnung bezüglich DK! 
Das Rad fährt sich total klasse! 
Johann


----------



## schappi (28. März 2008)

Hallo Leute
habe meine Rüsselseuche überstanden.
Die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht für Sonntag gut aus:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Da am Sonntag mittag ja im ZDF der Bericht über das Biken im Bergwerk kommt, den ich unbedingt sehen möchte sind nur der Morgen oder der nachmittag möglich.
wer hat Lust.
Mein kleines braunes Pony muss unbedingt mal wieder in den wald und artgerecht gehalten werden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht für Sonntag gut aus:
> wer hat Lust.
> Mein kleines braunes Pony muss unbedingt mal wieder in den wald und artgerecht gehalten werden.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

ich , ich , ich , ich , ich 
 p.s. hast du keinen videorecorder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. März 2008)

ich würde auch gern mitkommen, muss aber Samstag den ganzen Tag und Sonntag bis ca. 11.00 arbeiten. So nachmittag wäre deshalb schön


----------



## schappi (28. März 2008)

Wir könnten dann ja Westdeister fahren,
ich wolltre für den DK am Funkturmtrail noch bei Tageslicht was schauen.
Könne wir den Bericht dei dir sehen?
Gruß
schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2008)

mhhh , wollen wir nicht lieber in unserer ecke bleiben, und mal schauen wie unsere trails aussehen ?


----------



## Deisterwildsau (28. März 2008)

Sonntag nachmittag bin ich dabei, wo trefft Ihr Euch?


----------



## schappi (28. März 2008)

hallo Sören 
gib dirn Ruck, ich will wirklich noch ein paar Trails für den DK im Westdeister erkunden!

Was haltet ihr von Treffen 13:15 Uhr in Barsinghausen am Besucherbergwerk?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2008)

mal schaun, 
muß um 17.00 uhr wahrscheinlich zum 6 playoff zu meinen indians an den pferdeturm. 
wir liegen gerade in freiburg nach dem 2/3 mit 3-1 hinten. 
also heißt es am sonntag die indians anfeuern. dann wird das mit 13.15h echt zu spät. 
werde dann wohl um 11 uhr ne tour im ostdeister drehen. 
mal schauen, 20 min spielzeit haben wir ja noch  .
melde mich  morgen oder sonntag nochmal dazu.

jetzt heißt es erstmal kräftig daumen drücken 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2008)

tja, 
4-2 vergeigt in freiburg  muß/darf also am sonntag an den turm . 
da wir schon um 17.00 uhr gen hannover starten, wird´s mir mit der an-und abreise einfach  zu spät , wenn wir erst gg. 13.00 uhr starten . 
werde daher wohl ne schnelle runde mit dem hardtail in den heimischen gefilden drehen.
euch viel spaß im rest des waldes 

hoerman


----------



## Plonke (28. März 2008)

Hallo , falls Ihr am Sonntag den Funkturmtrail fahrt würd ich mich gern mit einklinken .  13:15 Uhr Besucherbergwerk ?
Gruss Mr. P.L.Onke


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. März 2008)

Hi Schappi!
Der Funkturmtrail is soweit in Ordnung, nur im unteren Teil liegt ein etwas größerer Baum im Weg.
Grüße!!!


----------



## Plonke (29. März 2008)

Hallo Evel Knievel ist der Funkturmtrail der Weg der gegenüber des Fernsehturms bis ins Bullerbachtal hinunterführt ? Gruss Plonke


----------



## schappi (29. März 2008)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo , falls Ihr am Sonntag den Funkturmtrail fahrt würd ich mich gern mit einklinken .  13:15 Uhr Besucherbergwerk ?
> Gruss Mr. P.L.Onke



Ja, Treffen am Sonntag 13:15 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (29. März 2008)

Homer,
wie sieht das bei dir aus Morgen?
Bist du dabei?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (29. März 2008)

Die Nr, 4000 muss bein DK einen Ausgeben!!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Slidger (29. März 2008)

Ich geb einen aus.

Bei soner grossen Gruppe ist das dann schon nen Flashmob??

Oder müssen wir ne Demo anmelden?

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. März 2008)

Hey ihr Schönwetterbiker (Sonntagsfahrer), heute war es auch schön (dreckig)  
Barbie und ich waren von West nach Ost unterwegs und haben ordentlich km und Jahresbestleistung in Höhenmetern gemacht (Training für DK  )
Morgen wird es bestimmt eng auf den Wegen, heute war nix los   

Tom hat auch Sturz Nr.1 in diesem Jahr zu vermelden    
Den hab ich allerdings letzte Woche mit Homer und Nachbarn im Schnee auch schon hingelegt  

Bis bald im Wald
Downhillfaller


----------



## Loni (30. März 2008)

Lena aus Osterpause zurück, aber Bike beim Onkel Doktor  schade, heut ist so schönes Wetter .... 

Hauptsache, es ist zum DK wieder wohlauf 


Wenn ich das (oben) so lese möchte ich hiermit feierlich den SturzWanderpokal für März an Barbie überreichen: 





Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich hoffe auf keine Sturzwiederholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. März 2008)

Hallo Downhillibilli,
waren heuet zu 7.  Homer, Homers Sohn, Taxi, Plonke, Schappi, Homers Hund und Taxis Hund,
Es war wider erwarten nicht sehr voll, Wir sind vom Besucherbergwerk zum Nordmannsturm, den Nordmannsturn Trail runter hoch zum Fernsehturm und den Fernsehturm Trail runter, Da hatte wieder so ein Knaller jede Menge Äste quer über den Trail gelegt. Die Äste waren aber so dünn, daß man sie problemlos überfahren konnte.
Die beiden Hunde hatten die beste Zeit von uns allen.
Hoffen wir mal alle das zum DK genauso ein schönes Wetter ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Lena aus Osterpause zurück, aber Bike beim Onkel Doktor  schade, heut ist so schönes Wetter ....
> 
> Hauptsache, es ist zum DK wieder wohlauf
> 
> ...



Hallo Lena,
Danke für Deine Glückwünsche, aber ich glaube mit nur einem Sturz diesen Monat (bei den miesen Bodenverhältnissen) liege ich bestimmt nicht vorne.

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Pokal, mal sehen ob ich ihn nächsten Monat verteidigen kann 
Ist übrigens mein erster Bikepokal 

@Schappi: Ich hatte auch erst überlegt ob ich heute mitfahre, aber Downhillybilly hat mich gestern so die Berge hochgescheucht, dass heute  (selbst bei SSWB - Wetter  ) nichts mehr ging..... 

Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (30. März 2008)

So, ich hab jetzt mal versucht, meinen Leserückstand aufzuholen. 

Roudy: Happy happy birthday! Ich hoffe, du hast gut gefeiert. 

Samy: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike. Viel Spaß damit!! und hoffentlich kommste auch zum Deisterkreisel.

HoermaN und Kalli: die Schneebilder sind ja klasse!!!


Ich war ja über Ostern in Bonn und war leider weniger biken als geplant, hier ein kleiner Eindruck vom Rotweinwanderweg am Ahrtal:










Grüße vonne Loni


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Downhillibilli,
> waren heuet zu 7.  Homer, Homers Sohn, Taxi, Plonke, Schappi, Homers Hund und Taxis Hund,
> Es war wider erwarten nicht sehr voll, Wir sind vom Besucherbergwerk zum Nordmannsturm, den Nordmannsturn Trail runter hoch zum Fernsehturm und den Fernsehturm Trail runter, Da hatte wieder so ein Knaller jede Menge Äste quer über den Trail gelegt. Die Äste waren aber so dünn, daß man sie problemlos überfahren konnte.
> Die beiden Hunde hatten die beste Zeit von uns allen.
> ...



Dann wollen wir mal auf den Wettergott hoffen. Die Vorhersage ist ja nicht so dolle  

@Sören: bist du in Trauer wegen der Indianer, so ruhig um dich ???

Schöne Woche an die anderen SWB's  
Downhillybillyfallera


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. März 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Sören: bist du in Trauer wegen der Indianer, so ruhig um dich ???



komme grad vom pferdeturm vom 6 play-off  
tut mir einen gefallen und sprecht mich N I C H T !!!!  in den nächsten monaten auf eishockey an. 
4-6 vergeigt.
wir sind echt die unaufsteigbaren. ich hab sowas von die schnau... voll, ich könnt :kotz:

ich glaub ich such mir ein anderes hobby neben biken und skifahren.

fuc.  , 

okay , jetzt hab ich zumindest den kopf frei für´s biken und zum fit werden. 
die anstiege heute beim lockeren biken haben mächtig in den bronchen gebrannt. 
bis ich richtig fit werde, dauerts wohl noch. 
mal schauen, wie lang ich nächsten samstag mithalten kann


----------



## xtoph 73 (31. März 2008)

hallo ihr !!!
habe gerade erfahren das ich am samstag morgen  bis 07uhr arbeiten muss.(frühschicht)
und kollege chris dasselbe schicksal ereilt hat. deswegen wollte ich nur kurz einwerfen das die lemgoer fraktion keine einwände gegen den dk. am sonntag hätte.
also nichts für ungut!
es grüsst xtoph


----------



## exto (31. März 2008)

Da würde ich bei ca. 30 Teilnehmern, die alle auf Samstag gepolt sind, sagen: "bissl spät".

Andererseits: Wenn ihr dann nach Feierabend locker Frühstückt und dann losfahrt, passt das wie mein Mann seiner. Dann seit ihr wenigstens wach!!!


----------



## Loni (31. März 2008)

wat lief denn gestern im ZDF (Bergwerksendung)? Hat jemand das aufgenommen? Kann man das im Netz gucken?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. März 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> hallo ihr !!!
> habe gerade erfahren das ich am samstag morgen bis 07uhr arbeiten muss.(frühschicht)
> und kollege chris dasselbe schicksal ereilt hat. deswegen wollte ich nur kurz einwerfen das die lemgoer fraktion keine einwände gegen den dk. am sonntag hätte.
> also nichts für ungut!
> es grüsst xtoph


 
Sonntag geht gar nicht !

Sonntag ist Tag des Deisters. Eine Promo-Veranstaltung der Deisterkomunen um den Deister als Naherholungsgebiet für Touristen attraktiver zu machen. Auch wenn Radfahrer "plötzlich" zur Zielgruppe der Fremdenhäscher gehören, sollten wir an so einem Tag nicht im Rudeln radeln.
http://www.deister.de/content/veranstaltung_deistertag.html

@Loni, Schappi,Homer,Firefighter: Der Bericht am Sonntag war eher lasch. Loni 2x im Bild, Schappi 2x, Roudy 2x, Firefighter 1x. Ich habs aufgenommen und werde es die Tage vielleicht mal schneiden, denn neben den Radfahrern wurde über eine Zivi-Truppe berichtet, die das Bergwerk gleichzeitig auf dem LKW besichtigt hat und auf dem Arschleder eine Rutsche runtergerutscht ist.
Für den Aufwand, den die betrieben haben kam öffentlich-rechtlich-typisch nix raus.

Ich hoffe, das Wetter hält bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (31. März 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> hallo ihr !!!
> habe gerade erfahren das ich am samstag morgen  bis 07uhr arbeiten muss.(frühschicht)
> und kollege chris dasselbe schicksal ereilt hat. deswegen wollte ich nur kurz einwerfen das die lemgoer fraktion keine einwände gegen den dk. am sonntag hätte.
> also nichts für ungut!
> es grüsst xtoph



Das stimmt nicht ganz, nicht die gesamte Lemgoer Fraktion muss arbeiten  Der liebe Frank wird am besagten Samstag sicherlich bereits um 04:00 Uhr ganz aufgeregt um sein Radl laufen.
Dein Bike laden wir bereits am Freitag in meine Karre, somit kommen wir nicht zu spät und Du kannst noch ne Stunde im Auto schlafen und essen 

Schade das Chris (der mit dem englischen Akzent) definitiv ausfällt!!!

Also Schappi, für DK fällt Chris leider aus 

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Loni (31. März 2008)

jo, Bergwerkbeitrag grad im Internet gesehen. Fette wird berühmt!!


----------



## exto (31. März 2008)

Heh, Frank und Christoph,

ihr habt aber schon geseh'n, dass sich der Treffpunkt geändert hat, oder? Nich, dass ihr am anderen Deister-Ende wartet und ich auf eure liebreizende Gesellschaft verzichten muss.

Immerhin bin ich ja auch so ne Art "Montag-bis-Freitag-Lemgo-Fraktions-Mitglied"


----------



## frasuka (31. März 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Heh, Frank und Christoph,
> 
> ihr habt aber schon geseh'n, dass sich der Treffpunkt geändert hat, oder? Nich, dass ihr am anderen Deister-Ende wartet und ich auf eure liebreizende Gesellschaft verzichten muss.
> 
> Immerhin bin ich ja auch so ne Art "Montag-bis-Freitag-Lemgo-Fraktions-Mitglied"



Hallo Axel,
habe ich mit Entzücken festgestellt, da wir dadurch doch ca. 15 Minuten eher Deine liebreizende Niggelsmatte in Augenschein nehmen können.
Bis Samstag


----------



## Scott-y (31. März 2008)

Ich war gestern auch wieder im Deister, allerdings mit meiner Frau und 2 Freunden, nur leider zu FUSS.  
Das war für mich Horror , das Wetter wäre super zum biken gewesen, aber es war Familientag angesagt. Man schaut jeder Spur nach und sehnsüchtig jedem Biker hinterher. Das war für mich irgendwie nicht so entspannend wie geplant. 
Für Nachahmungstäter...... Ich kann nur von abraten.


----------



## xtoph 73 (31. März 2008)

na ok
dan werd ich n kaffee mehr trinken.
freu mich auf JEDEN fall schon.
besonders darauf extos neue frise mal LIVE in augenschein nehmen zu können 
also dann bis SAMSTAG
xtoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (31. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> jo, Bergwerkbeitrag grad im Internet gesehen. Fette wird berühmt!!



Link ???  will auch die Bergfrauen/männer sehen

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## Loni (31. März 2008)

MTBunterTage
(für quicktime) sonst: klick hier rechts auf video vom 30.03.


----------



## schappi (31. März 2008)

an Ameldungen haben wir bisher:
Exto
Hoerman
Homer
Roudy
Frasu
Xtoph

Schappi
Loni
Torqui
his_airless
harrypotter
Barby SHG
Downhillfaller
firefighter
Slidger
Lucky Luke
Taxifolia
Nippelspanner
Wasserträger
Evel Knievel
Gundam 66
Deister Koffer

Berggurke
Dinosaur
Kalli
Slaine
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (31. März 2008)

Schappi, wollte Damdam nicht auch?


----------



## schappi (31. März 2008)

Deisterwildsau schrieb:


> Sonntag nachmittag bin ich dabei, wo trefft Ihr Euch?



Wo bist du am Sonntag gewesen?
Wir haben auf dich gewartet
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (31. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Schappi, wollte Damdam nicht auch?



Hallo DamDam.
was ist mit dir bist du dabei?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. März 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> MTBunterTage
> (für quicktime) sonst: klick hier rechts auf video vom 30.03.



Ha ! Die "Claudia" die war ja echt cool    
6 Frauen in der Kaligrube, und dann die "Claudi" als Star,
ZDF-typisch  

Aber Schappi, den hab ich 2x gesehen, warum wohl 

und jetzt die Loni noch im grüner Frosch-Trikot , ganz vorne!


----------



## Deisterwildsau (31. März 2008)

@ Schappi: wo wart Ihr denn und wann? Ich bin kurzentschlossen um 12 für knapp 2 h gefahren, war wettertechnisch der Hammer...


----------



## Plonke (31. März 2008)

@ schappi : sage hiermit Teilnahme am DK definitiv ab , wie ich sehe stehe ich ja auf der Teilnehmerliste auch schon nicht mehr drauf . Aus meiner Erkältung ist ne saftige Grippe geworden , liege nun endgülig flach und glaube kaum das ich das Geschnoddel bis zum Wochenende wieder los bin . War ne nette Runde am Sonntag (für mich als bekennender Anti-Trailer ), habe euch am Bullerbach bei den zwei Brücken nur knapp verfehlt aber Taxi später noch in der Stadt eingeholt . Habe mich völlig verausgabt , was mir wohl auch den Rest gegeben hat . Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß am DK .         V.G. Plonke


----------



## schappi (1. April 2008)

Deisterwildsau schrieb:


> @ Schappi: wo wart Ihr denn und wann? Ich bin kurzentschlossen um 12 für knapp 2 h gefahren, war wettertechnisch der Hammer...



Wir haben uns wie hier verabredet um 13:15 Uhr am Besucherbergwerk getroffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (1. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde heute gegen Mittag (bevor der angesagte Regen kommt ) mal den Westdeisterteil von Schappi's DK   abfahren. 
Es lebe die Gleitzeit   
Falls noch wer mit kommen will, bitte melden. Da ich um spätestens 15:30 wieder zurück sein muss, wollte ich so gegen 12:00 vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz starten.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen viel Spaß bei der Arbeit. Arbeiten bei schönem Wetter ist ja auch nicht so schlecht oder???   

Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich werde heute gegen Mittag (bevor der angesagte Regen kommt ) mal den Westdeisterteil von Schappi's DK   abfahren.
> Es lebe die Gleitzeit
> Falls noch wer mit kommen will, bitte melden.



es lebe der resturlaub   bin dabei


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. April 2008)

Supi , 
wir haben ja schon lange keine gemeinsame Runde gedreht.
Also dann: 12:00 Uhr Teufelsbrückenparkplatz.
Bis gleich in der Sonne 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. April 2008)

Hi, die Deister-Runde hört sich höchst lustig an. Wäre ich auch trotz der großen Mitradlerzahl als Ausdeisterer geduldet?? Würde mich gern einklinken...


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich werde heute gegen Mittag (bevor der angesagte Regen kommt ) mal den Westdeisterteil von Schappi's DK   abfahren.
> Es lebe die Gleitzeit
> Falls noch wer mit kommen will, bitte melden. Da ich um spätestens 15:30 wieder zurück sein muss, wollte ich so gegen 12:00 vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz starten.
> ...



Das ist ja wohl ein Aprilscherz   12 Uhr biken am Dienstag,
nicht mal ich hab solche Arbeitszeiten  
Ist noch ne Beamtenstelle frei, Barbie SHG ???  

Habt ihr was brennen sehen im Deister, von BAB 2 Bad Nenndorf war viel Qualm in der Nähe Bantorfer Höhe zu sehen   

Viele Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## taxifolia (1. April 2008)

..komme eben von der B.H. vom Essen, es stinkt da nach Holzfeuer, war wohl mein Schwiegervater der den Kaminofen angeheizt hat ( Altreifen  ), der Wald brennt jedenfalls nicht. 
Ich wollte zum D.K. meine 2 kleinen Funkgeräte mitbringen
( diese 30  Dinger, reicht aber wohl )- oder wollen wir lieber wieder Deine verlieren, Schappi ? 

Taxifolia


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. April 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hi, die Deister-Runde hört sich höchst lustig an. Wäre ich auch trotz der großen Mitradlerzahl als Ausdeisterer geduldet?? Würde mich gern einklinken...



Jeder ist willkommen, ob alt oder jung, ob weiß oder schwarz. Wir wollen doch alle nur die Natur erleben und beleben   

Wir können ja 3 Gruppen machen, die eine fährt links rum, die andere rechts und die 3.Gruppe querfeldein


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. April 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hi, die Deister-Runde hört sich höchst lustig an. Wäre ich auch trotz der großen Mitradlerzahl als Ausdeisterer geduldet?? Würde mich gern einklinken...



Die Ausdeisterer sind sowieso schon in der Überzahl, aber wir Eingeborenen zeigen ja gern was wir vor der Tür haben. Die Anreise ist ja auch sehr gut beschrieben, es sollte also kein Problem sein Dich einzuklinken.


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
wie war der Arbeitstag   
Hörman und ich waren heute bei bestem Bikewetter  im Westdeister als Formsuchende unterwegs. Da freut man sich schon richtig auf den Sommer. 
Die Trails waren alle supertrocken, da machen die Downhills einem SSWB  wieder so richtig Freude.
Wir haben heute stolze 953HM in 3:24 Std bewältigt. Damit keiner unser Durchschnittstempo ermitteln kann werden keine KM mitgeteilt. 

Bis bald im Wald

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2008)

tom, du alter nörgler !!!

hör auf immer an deiner form zu zweifeln. 
wir haben heute ne tolle zeit miteinander verbracht. 
unser tempo war so wie es war völlig in ordnung. 
nicht zu langsam , und auch nicht zu schnell. 
hat alles wunderbar gepasst. 
mach dich nicht schlechter als du bist. 

mann  , alter pessimist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. April 2008)

Soso, war vorhin beim Onkel Doktor und der hat den DK genehmigt.  
Bin also auch dabei!  
Hab am WE el Lingo getroffen, er kommt vielleicht mit, hab noch nix von ihm gehört.

Bis Samstag,
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hab am WE el Lingo getroffen,



cool, der will uns ja noch nen nachmittag das dropen und jumpen beibringen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Ausdeisterer sind sowieso schon in der Überzahl, aber wir Eingeborenen zeigen ja gern was wir vor der Tür haben. Die Anreise ist ja auch sehr gut beschrieben, es sollte also kein Problem sein Dich einzuklinken.



Super, hoffe das Wetter spielt mit  Bis SA 9h...


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> tom, du alter nörgler !!!
> 
> hör auf immer an deiner form zu zweifeln.
> wir haben heute ne tolle zeit miteinander verbracht.
> ...



Hallo Sören,
wat is los mir Dir, hab ich irgendwie genörgelt??
War echt supi heute (auch von der Leistung )
Die KM konnte ich nicht nennen, da mein HAC mal wieder spinnt. Der hat tatsächlich 243KM gemessen. Ist vermutlich eine der 3 Baterien schlapp .
Also wieder beruhigen
und den Resturlaub genießen 
Bis bald
Tom


----------



## xxBadAzzxx (1. April 2008)

Hey,
darf man bei euch auch als Anfänger mitmachen`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie war der Arbeitstag
> Hörman und ich waren heute bei bestem Bikewetter  im Westdeister als Formsuchende unterwegs. Da freut man sich schon richtig auf den Sommer.
> Die Trails waren alle supertrocken, da machen die Downhills einem SSWB  wieder so richtig Freude.
> ...



Respekt !
Mit Tränen in den Augen habe ich eure Planung heute verfolgt. Auf dem Nach-Hause-Weg dann die Entscheidung. Nicht auf die Rolle sondern in den Wald !
17:30 bin ich losgekommen und - wie so oft voll in den Regen rein. Trotzdem noch 20,x km mit 500 hm in einer Stunde. 
DK2 kann kommen - aber mach bitte mal jemand schönes Wetter


----------



## frasuka (2. April 2008)

An alle DK Teilnehmer,
so wie es aussieht wird es am Samstag wohl ordentlich regnen 
Müssen wir wohl durch und macht ja schließlich auch Spaß, wenn man erstmal richtig schön durchgesaut ist.
27 völlig eingesaute Biker im Gänsemarsch durch den Deister 
Aber jetzt meine Frage: Wenn es am Samstagmorgen richtig aus Kübeln regnet, fahren wir doch trotzdem, oder????????
Nicht das wir aus Lemgo starten und keiner ist da 

Ich glaube jetzt bekomme ich haue 

Tschüß bis Samstag, ich freue mich riesig auch bei Regen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. April 2008)

nix für ungut, 
bin beileibe kein schönwetterbiker. ihr kennt mich  
dreck ist eine auszeichnung, die man sich verdienen muß 

aber ... , wenn es wie aus eimern regnen sollte , bleib  i c h  diesmal zuhause. 

ich bin froh, wieder einigermaßen auf den beinen zu sein, und kann es mir nicht erlauben, durch ne neue lungenentzündung wieder 5 wochen krankheitsbedingt zu fehlen. 
1. macht dann mein ag irgendwann mal ärger,
2. ist dann meine kondition völlig im ar... !

unter normalen , gesunden verhältnissen würde mich am samstag nicht mal ein orkan vom mitfahren abhalten. aber den ganzen tag im regen , kalt und durchnässt. ich glaub so fit bin ich dann doch noch nicht.

also lasst uns hoffen, das das wetter einigermaßen mitspielt 

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## frasuka (2. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nix für ungut,
> bin beileibe kein schönwetterbiker. ihr kennt mich
> dreck ist eine auszeichnung, die man sich verdienen muß
> 
> ...



Hallo Hoerman,
des kann ich gut verstehen, auch wenn es schade wäre, wo wir uns
doch nur sooo selten sehen. 
Also hoffen wir das Beste.
Aber an alle Anderen:"wir werden uns doch wohl die Auszeichnung verdienen, oder????"
Bis Samstag


----------



## nippelspanner (2. April 2008)

Lt. wetter.com soll´s die kommenden Tage doch gar nicht sooo schlecht sein...


----------



## nippelspanner (2. April 2008)

@hoerman: Was macht der andere Entscheidungsfindungsprozess?


----------



## frasuka (2. April 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Lt. wetter.com soll´s die kommenden Tage doch gar nicht sooo schlecht sein...



Unter Wetter.com habe ich folgende erfrischende Info erhalten:
 Am Samstag ist es überwiegend stark bewölkt. Häufig fällt Regen , der nachmittags vor allem nach Westen hin in einzelne Schauer übergeht, vereinzelt treten auch kurze Gewitter auf. Dabei steigt die Schneefallgrenze vorübergehend auf etwa 1000 Meter an, nachmittags sinkt sie im Westen wieder auf 500 bis 600 Meter. Am Nachmittag bewegen sich die Temperaturen zwischen 7 und 11 Grad. Es weht schwacher bis mäßiger Wind aus Südwest bis Süd, nachmittags an der Nordsee auf Nordwest drehend. 

Aber Du hast vollkommen Recht, diese Einstellung ist bringt uns am Samstag in ordentlicher Truppenstärke vorwärts.
Und ob das lustig wird.

Tschüß


----------



## xtoph 73 (2. April 2008)

soo jetzt hau ich mal einen raus:
es gibt kein schlechtes wetter... es gibt nur schlechte kleidung!!!!!!!!!!!!    
ich weiss 5 ins phrasenschwein......
also bis samstag
xtoph


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2008)

@alle Canyon-Fahrer: Habt ihr schon das Video auf der Startseite von mtb-news.de gesehen?
Samy


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. April 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @hoerman: Was macht der andere Entscheidungsfindungsprozess?



ist in der entscheidungsphase. sieht aber gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (2. April 2008)

xxBadAzzxx schrieb:


> Hey,
> darf man bei euch auch als Anfänger mitmachen`?



Klar darf man. Is ja ein freies Land hier  

Nee, im Ernst: Eigentlich ist immer jeder willkommen. Die Eckdaten zur geplanten Tour sind ja weiter oben zu lesen. Wenn du dir das von der Entfernung und den Höhenmetern her zutraust, freuen wir uns auf jedes neue Gesicht. Bei der Größe der Truppe ist dazu noch von nem nicht allzu hohen Tempo auszugehen und es wird wohl auch die ein oder andere Reperaturpause geben  

Außerdem: Entgegen anderslautender Gerüchte, wird auch niemand "hinter'n Baum geführt", wenn er nur nen Teil der Runde mitfährt... 

@Johann: Da sei mal froh, dass du dein Rad noch rechtzeitig geordert hast. Da der Palace ja auch bezahlt sein will, werden nächste Saison die einzelnen Modelle bestimmt (ausstattungsmäßig) ein bisschen abgespeckt. War dieses Jahr auch schon so...
Aber schon schön, der Laden #

@all: Wie wär's (in Anbetracht der bikenden (z. T. persönlich unbekannten) Massen am Samstag), wenn sich jeder was nettes ausdenkt um sich namentlich kenntlich zu machen? Dirk, hattest du nicht letztes Mal schon 'n Namensschildchen?


----------



## Loni (2. April 2008)

Das kann nicht schaden.
da es keine andere Bikerin zu geben scheint, die mitwill, kann ich mir das wohl sparen, wa? 

*die Brünette auf dem HT heißt Lena *


----------



## taxifolia (2. April 2008)

@exto: meinst Du mit unseren bezaubernden Klarnamen
(die keiner kennt ) oder mtb-news alias Namen? Im letzteren Fall könnte ich mit einem Etikettenschreiber für jeden einen knallgelben, wasserfesten Aufkleber für den Helm anfertigen ( so etwa Klingelschildgröße, das dürfte reichen)- ich mach das mal auf Vorrat.

Gruß taxi


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> @all: Wie wär's (in Anbetracht der bikenden (z. T. persönlich unbekannten) Massen am Samstag), wenn sich jeder was nettes ausdenkt um sich namentlich kenntlich zu machen? Dirk, hattest du nicht letztes Mal schon 'n Namensschildchen?



jo, Barbie und ich hatten das wie folgt geregelt:

links am Helm: IBC-Nickname
rechts am Helm: echter Name

Also bitte nicht vertauschen  , wir leben ja in Deutschland.
Hier ist alles geregelt ;-)

Ciao
Downhillfaller

P.S Axel, schreib doch nicht immer Reperatur, es heisst doch Reparatur 
nicht das ich hier den Deutschfraek raushängen lasse, hab bestimmt auch mehrere Fehler "eingebaut".


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. April 2008)

Stunzi ist wieder auf Tour!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846

Sein letzter Trip von Sizilien nach München war ein Super Livebericht!

Nun fährt er von La Palma zum Gardasee  
Ich kann das nur empfehlen. Es lohnt sich !

V.G.
Downhillfaller


----------



## nippelspanner (3. April 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...mit einem Etikettenschreiber für jeden einen knallgelben, wasserfesten Aufkleber für den Helm anfertigen...


Warum so kompliziert? Der Edding auf der Stirn tut´s doch auch.


----------



## 1Tintin (3. April 2008)

Halöle,
werde am DK auch teilnehmen, hab auch schon Radfahren geübt! 
_(Hoffe ich bekomme noch ein Ersatzschltauge)_


----------



## harrypotter (3. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Das kann nicht schaden.
> da es keine andere Bikerin zu geben scheint, die mitwill, kann ich mir das wohl sparen, wa?
> 
> *die Brünette auf dem HT heißt Lena *



...und wenn wir dann unsere Froschtrikots ((c) by schappi) anziehen ist's auch einfach: übrig bleiben his airless und meine Wenigkeit, und wer his airless ist lässt sich an der Frequenz der Schlauchdefekte erkennen 

Bis Samstag!


----------



## schappi (3. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wir starten auf jeden Fall zum Deisterkreisel.
der Wetterbericht sieht nicht so schlecht aus aber regenzeug solltet ihr einpacken: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190449.html

Wenn es sehr nass ist können wir die Tour jederzeit verkürzen. oder zusätzliche "aufwärmpunkte" einbauen.
Die Tour beginnt mit einem 320hm Anstieg sodaß alle sofort mollig warm werden, Der Anstieg wird kurze zeit später gefolgt von einem -300hm flowigen Singletrail abwärts, danach geht es dann wellig weiter in den Westdeister um dann wieder hoch zur Kreuzbuche zu strampeln von der Kreuzbuche geht es dann in den langen sehr flowigen Feggendorfer Trail. Mittag könne wir wieder im Forsthaus Blumenau machen.
Danach können wir den weiteren Verlauf Wetterabhängig entscheiden
Gruß
Schappi
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2008)

euphorisch macht das aber noch nicht  

Ich hoffe deine Prognose stimmt auch diesmal.
Mir fehlt die Zeit für eine Erkältung und die Zeit zum auskurieren, denn am nächsten WE ist das erste Rennen.

@Exto : Da das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich doch Fully fahren. Es ist etwas entspannter und mit den V-Brakes am HT die Felgen weg zu schmirgeln lohnt sich nicht.

Bis bald im Modder
Roudy


----------



## Janny (3. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bis bald im Modder



Das nehme ich mal zum Anlaß, nach dem allgemeinen Wegezustand zu fragen. Schlimmer Schlamm? Oder fahrbar (Ich denke dabei vor allem an die Trails, weniger an die Forststraßen.)? 
Wir spielen nämlich mit dem Gedanken, morgen einen Tagesausflug zu Euch zu machen. Da wir dieses Jahr nicht am DK teilnehmen  , müssen wir schließlich für Ausgleich sorgen.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden von
Anja & Jan


----------



## exto (3. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Exto : Da das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich doch Fully fahren. Es ist etwas entspannter und mit den V-Brakes am HT die Felgen weg zu schmirgeln lohnt sich nicht.



Ich kämpfe noch mit mir...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit mir...



ich auch, aber ob ich mir das überhaupt antue  

wenn ich nur an die nässe und kälte denke, bekomm ich schon wieder ne erkältung. 
und irgendwann ist auch die beste kleidung nass. 
und merxhausen bin ich auch gemeldet, und werde wohl auch fahren wollen 
( roudy , nimmst du mich wieder mit ? ) .

bin völlig hin-und hergerissen. einerseits will ich euch mal alle wiedersehen,
andererseits darf/will ich nicht wieder krank werden. 

WAS SOLL ICH TUN ; HILFE ????????????????????


----------



## Loni (3. April 2008)

Sören, wär schön, wenn du dabei bist, aber wenn du noch nicht soweit bist, lieber ausruhen. Mach es doch davon abhängig, wie du dich Samstag fühlst. 

mein Rad ist nun auch von der Röparatur zurück und somit meine Teilnahme am DK gesichert. nur zum Absägen des Lenkers (bisl an beiden Enden) hat's nicht gereicht, also hat mein Baby ein dickes Geweih  

morgen soll ja grandioses Wetter werden... (also verhältnismäßig.) 
Vielleicht lässt sich das ja noch auf Samstag ausdehnen 

bis denne


----------



## slaine (3. April 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Das nehme ich mal zum Anlaß, nach dem allgemeinen Wegezustand zu fragen. Schlimmer Schlamm? Oder fahrbar (Ich denke dabei vor allem an die Trails, weniger an die Forststraßen.)?
> Wir spielen nämlich mit dem Gedanken, morgen einen Tagesausflug zu Euch zu machen. Da wir dieses Jahr nicht am DK teilnehmen  , müssen wir schließlich für Ausgleich sorgen.
> Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden von
> Anja & Jan




hehe. war mittwoch auf den üblichen trails unterwegs, ich würde es schon als schlammig bezeichnen, konnte jedenfalls nach 1 Abfahrt kaum noch was durch die goggles erkennen. 
Werd mir morgen noch mal ein Bild vor Ort machen. Die Prognose für Samstag hat sich ja noch mal verschlechtert, 4-8l/m² mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ist schon ne Hausnummer  
Aber egal, nicht davon unterkriegen lassen, kalt isses ja schon nimmer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> i
> 
> WAS SOLL ICH TUN ; HILFE ????????????????????




Die beste Prophylaxe gegen Krankheiten aller Art ist heitere Gelassenheit  

Hört sich an wie'n Scherz, isses aber nicht. Die Regeln der Psychosomatik sind inzwischen auch in der Schulmedizin allgemein anerkannt. Ich würde sagen, ne entspannte Tour mit Freunden, die Gewissheit, jederzeit abkürzen zu können (steck dir halt n Paar  für Bus oder Bahn ein) und die Vorfreude auf das erste (relaxte) Rennen nächstes WE dürften die beste Medizin für Körper und *Seele* sein.
In Verbindung mit nem leckeren Weizen und (noch besser) nem wärmenden Korn zur Mittagspause wird diese Tour die Wende für dein Bike-Jahr 08 bringen. Wirst seh'n !!!


----------



## taxifolia (4. April 2008)

Guten Morgen !
Wenn man alle Wetterberichtsanbieter checkt, findet man immer einen, der sagt was man hören will:

Die nächsten Tage 

Am Samstag wechseln sich Sonne, Wolken und Schauer ab bei 9 Grad, ab Sonntag gibt es Gewitter bei Temperaturen um 5 bis 6 Grad.

	Samstag 	Sonntag 	Montag 	Dienstag
	Schauer 	Gewitter 	Gewitter 	regnerisch
	6/9°C 	0/5°C 	-3/6°C 	-4/5°C



Ich fasse also  zusammen: Es wird sonnig !  basta.

taxi


----------



## frasuka (4. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> WAS SOLL ICH TUN ; HILFE ????????????????????


Keine Frage, wenn Du dich gesund fühlst kommst Du einfach mit.
Kalt wird Dir bei der Strecke hoffentlich nicht, ansonst kannst Du immer
noch aussteigen.
Laß den Streß zu Hause und Du wirst von Tag zu Tag fitter und glücklicher.
Zur Motivation: denk einfach an die völlig zugemodderten Gesichter, die zahlreichen (weichen und unbedenklichen) Stürze, das Bierchen und die Folienkartoffel in der Mittagspause..ach, das wird schön  

Bis morgen im Regen


----------



## nippelspanner (4. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> WAS SOLL ICH TUN ; HILFE ????????????????????


Mach´s doch wie ich: Wenn ich morgen früh um 6:30 aufstehe und es draußen Hunde und Katzen regnet, werde ich hier auf Grund "technischer Probleme an meinem Bike" absagen. Anschließend wieder zu Mutti ins Bett und noch ´ne Runde ankuscheln.  

Oups, jetzt habe ich ja schon alles verraten...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. April 2008)

Hi,

heitere Gelassenheit gefällt mir.
Ist bereits vorhanden, gepaart mit kribbelnden Beinen und einer neuen Regenhose 
Aber wenn es schon morgens nur schifft......... 

Ich denke das wird, von den Bedingungen,  die kleine-Berge-Tour mit 3-fach Höhenmetern.

Wenn meine Erkältung (ja wenn ich genau in mich horche kann ich das Kratzen spüren) still hält bin ich dabei.
Ich packe aber auch Schwimmsachen ein. 
Nein nicht für die Tour, aber wenn ich abkürze, gehe ich noch ins Basche-Bad  
Käme - im unmöglichsten aller Fälle - noch jemand mit ?

@hoerman: Shuttle ist ok, Platz für Merxhausen-kram habe ich ja genug


----------



## schappi (4. April 2008)

Wir werden auf jeden Fall starten!
Bei der Streckenlänge und Streckenführung sind wir flexibel!
Das können wir von Wetter abhängig machen.
Darum heitere Gelassenheit.
Wir können ja sogar schon bei Taxis Schwiegereltern einkehren und uns dort mit Glühwein aufwärmen. Hauptsache die MTB Aufhängstange ala Annaturm ist fertig.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (4. April 2008)

Bisschen mehr Optimismus bitte!

Bei dem "Geschreibe" hier würde Hubert Schwarz tot umfallen


----------



## schappi (4. April 2008)

Exto,
hast du für deine 5050 eigentlich schon die langen Madenschrauben Pins?
ich habe noch eine Schachtel liegen, da mir bike components irrtümlich 2 geschickt hat soll ich dir die morgen mitbringen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. April 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mach´s doch wie ich: Wenn ich morgen früh um 6:30 aufstehe und es draußen Hunde und Katzen regnet, werde ich hier auf Grund "technischer Probleme an meinem Bike" absagen. Anschließend wieder zu Mutti ins Bett und noch ´ne Runde ankuscheln.
> 
> Oups, jetzt habe ich ja schon alles verraten...



Hehe... 

Bleibt es bei 9 Uhr morgen?


----------



## schappi (4. April 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hehe...
> 
> Bleibt es bei 9 Uhr morgen?



Natürlich bleibt es bei 9:00 Uhr morgen!
Wir sind doch keine Schönwetterbiker!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (4. April 2008)

...NA KLAR FAHREN WIR , Du kriegst sogar ein lecker Namensschild, Jimi. 

Und wenn wir auch unsere vereisten Lungen auskotzen, unsere Zehen und Fingerkuppen amputiert werden müsssen, wir wegwir unen unserer Leidenschaft dreimal geschieden werden, wir unsere Kinder nicht groß werden sehen-S C H E I S S  drauf  und entdecke was in Dir ist - es ist ein Deisterkreisel...... 

Hubsi Schwarz 
alias taxifolia
Extrem unsportlich


----------



## schappi (4. April 2008)

Taxi 
nimmst du deinen Hund mit?
dann kannst ihn wenn du völlig entkräftet und unterkühlt mit einem Blutzuckerwert von 30 im Funkloch der Südwestecke des Deisters zusamenbrichst mit einem Hilferuf zu deiner Frau schicken.
(die wird sich dann deine LV auszahlen lassen und mit Ihrem "neuen" in die Südsee ziehen.
Bis Morgen um 9:00 Uhr.
Ich bringe übrigens meine 3 Profifunkgeräte mit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (4. April 2008)

ich hab Angst vor Hunden.


----------



## schappi (4. April 2008)

Vor Taxis Hund hat niemand Angst,
Der ist nur 20cm hoch, sieht aus wien Bär um die Eier nach nem Waldbrand kann aber laufen wie ein Windhund
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (4. April 2008)

1. 
vor meinem Hund hat niemand Angst ( außer er selbst, wenn er seinen Schatten sieht).

2.
Er bleibt zu Hause, das wird ihm morgen zuviel und ist dagegen, zehenamputiert usw. wieder zuhause aufzuschlagen. 

3.
 Begünstigte Person der LV  ist nicht mein Frau, sondern meine MUTTI !

4.
Dann können wir Deine Funken auf meine pegeln und haben dann fünt - toll.

Rüdiger Nehberg in corpore 
taxifolia


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. April 2008)

Da ich morgen die erste richtige Tour mit meinem neuen Bike mache, jetzt nochmal ne Frage an die luftgefederten Teilnehmer: Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen? Nutzt ihr die während der Tour?

Bis morgen im Schmutz,
Johann


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. April 2008)

Also ich wünsche Euch Morgen einen angenehmen Deisterkreisel!
Hoffe, dass es nicht die ganze Zeit regnet und es nicht zu kalt wird. 
Wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber habe keine Zeit.  
Oder sollte ich mich eher freuen, dass ich keine Zeit habe?  

Aber beim nächsten Mal würde ich mein Winterpokalteam gerne unterstützen! 

!!! Go PerforManicas !!!


----------



## firefighter76 (4. April 2008)

Nabend an alle DK Teilnehmer. Bin für Morgen raus   bin total verrotzt und Rückenschmerzen habe ich auch dank nicht beheizter Halle. Wünsche euch viel spaß Morgen, schönes Wetter und allzeit einen cm Deister unterm Reifen

Gruß firefighter


----------



## schappi (4. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Da ich morgen die erste richtige Tour mit meinem neuen Bike mache, jetzt nochmal ne Frage an die luftgefederten Teilnehmer: Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen? Nutzt ihr die während der Tour?
> 
> Bis morgen im Schmutz,
> Johann



Was willste mit der Dämpferpumpe auf der Tour?
So schnell verliert kein Dämpfer die Luft.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. April 2008)

wenn´s keine kleinen hunde regnet , sind kalli und ich um 09.00h 
am start 

bis morgen

hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Da ich morgen die erste richtige Tour mit meinem neuen Bike mache, jetzt nochmal ne Frage an die luftgefederten Teilnehmer: Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen? Nutzt ihr die während der Tour?
> 
> Bis morgen im Schmutz,
> Johann



Steck ruhig ein. Irgendwann mußt die die Wackeldinger ja aufpusten. "Fast" nix ist schlimmer als  ständige Durchschläge oder die Feststellung am Ende der Tour nur 30% des Federweges genutzt zu haben 

Ansonsten atrig mit Kräutern spülen !!


----------



## schappi (5. April 2008)

Wetterlage um 7:25 Uhr
8°C, Trocken bedeckt.
Es geht los
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wetterlage um 7:25 Uhr
> 8°C, Trocken bedeckt.
> Es geht los
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich war gestern noch bei den Wise Guys.

Die singen:
Es ist Sommer,
egal ob du schwitzt oder frierst
Sommer ist was in deinem Kopf passiert
Es ist Sommer.

Und los, bin auf dem Weg


----------



## schappi (5. April 2008)

Ich starte jetzt auch
bis gleich
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich starte jetzt auch
> bis gleich
> Schappi



dito, kalli abholen und los. 
bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. April 2008)

Bin grad aufgestanden   und hab ausm Fenster guguckt, und siehe da, allerfeinstes DK Wetter. Bis gleich


----------



## rot+wild (5. April 2008)

hoffe ihr macht auch Fotos von eurem Trupp!!!


----------



## Wasserträger (5. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ihr seit noch alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen und die Matschmasern sind wieder weg. Mein Radel steht im Keller und ich muss da wohl unter der Woche mal bei gehen und das Schaden wieder heile machen. Ich habe mich voll geärgert das ich so früh die Truppe verlassen musste aber dafür bin ich noch den A2 Trail gefahren *ggg*

Ich denke mal das es in diesem Jahr nicht der letzte DK war und ich werde mir wohl ein Schaltauge in die Satteltasche stecken. Sowas passiert mir nicht nochmal. Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und vielen Dank für die technische Hilfe. Bis bald mal wieder.

Grüßle


----------



## Fh4n (5. April 2008)

Infos aus erster Hand (dürte sicherlich den ein oder anderen interessieren):



> Jetzt zum darmatischen Teil und zwar haben "Die" den kompletten "Ladys Only" abgerissen, alles, ohne Ausnahme.
> Was das üble daran ist, ist das die doch tatsächlich Heute dort waren, wärend wir an anderer Stelle am Riden waren und uns sind zwischenzeitig auch diverse Autos vom Forstamt entgegen gekommen, aber ohne uns Anzuhalten
> Die sind mittels Bagger, ja man glaubt es kaum, mit Bagger die Hänge hoch, haben riesige Mulden in die Hänge gerissen, nur um die Sprünge zu zerstören, einfach nur Dumm und Lächerlich zugleich, denn alle Biker zusammen hätten den Wald in 10 Jahren nicht so ausehen lassen, wie Die an einem Tag!!!
> Das sieht dort aus, wie nach einem Bombenhagel.
> Sind natürlich trotzdem durch, aber man kann es jetzt voll vergessen dort





> Der obere Teil des Grabwegs wurde heute komplett zerstört, der Rest soll angeblich nächste Woche vo der Klosterkammer abgeräumt werden.


----------



## frasuka (5. April 2008)

Da bin ich,
vielen Dank für die Schöne Tour, vor allem an Schappi, grandios.
Und an den lieben Evil Knevel natürlich auch.
Das müssen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen.
Und ab in die Dusche.

Schönes Wochenende

Frank


----------



## exto (5. April 2008)

Zitat:

_"Die sind mittels Bagger, ja man glaubt es kaum, mit Bagger die Hänge hoch, haben riesige Mulden in die Hänge gerissen, nur um die Sprünge zu zerstören, einfach nur Dumm und Lächerlich zugleich, denn alle Biker zusammen hätten den Wald in 10 Jahren nicht so ausehen lassen, wie Die an einem Tag!!!
Das sieht dort aus, wie nach einem Bombenhagel."_

Bombenhagel? Das haben die Deutschen schon immer so gemacht, wenn sie sich nicht anders zu Helfen wussten...

Lass sie sich ruhig mit ihren eigenen Argumenten schlagen.

Übrigens DKler: War trotz der heftigen Bodenprobe ne geile Tour!!!  Komme grad aussm Krankenhaus wo ich mal wieder das edle Vergnügen einer gehaltenen OSG-Aufnahme genießen durfte: Außenbandruptur im OSG und ne Knieprellung mit fettem Hämatom (sieht lustig aus). Montag kann ich wieder laufen und nächstes WE ist alles wieder zusammengewachsen...


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> Übrigens DKler: War trotz der heftigen Bodenprobe ne geile Tour!!!  Komme grad aussm Krankenhaus wo ich mal wieder das edle Vergnügen einer gehaltenen OSG-Aufnahme genießen durfte: Außenbandruptur im OSG und ne Knieprellung mit fettem Hämatom (sieht lustig aus). Montag kann ich wieder laufen und nächstes WE ist alles wieder zusammengewachsen...



shit, gute Besserung  
Nimm nächstes mal lieber das Canyon  

Meine Lebensabschnittspartner hat sich gerade etwas geekelt die Sachen in die MAschine zu packen  
Versteh einer die Frauen  

Beim nächsten Mal dann aber in kurzen Hosen und ohne Regenzeug  

Bis bald im matschigen Wald
Downhillfaller

P.S ab heute bin ich kein SSWB mehr !


----------



## Berggurke (5. April 2008)

Das hat heute richtig Laune gemacht. Totz Shitwetter und aufgeweichtem Boden. Vielen Dank an die Tourenplaner und unseren Evel fürs Trailguiding.

Ich hoffe das wir bald mal wieder alle zusammen kreiseln und dann aber bei besserem Wetter!


----------



## schappi (5. April 2008)

Hallo Leute

dann war es gut das wir nicht in den Ostdeister gefahren sind.
Ich habe eine solche Wut im Bauch!
Hier die Bilder.
Der Flashmob:






[/URL][/IMG]
Noch Lächeln alle und sind Sauber:





[/URL][/IMG]
Samys neues Bike noch als solches zu erkennen:





[/URL][/IMG]
Frasukas Eingabe bei der Regierung hatte Erfolg und er hatte Ausgang (was er sichtlich genossen hat):





[/URL][/IMG]
Kaum da schon wurde gefachsimpelt und auf Taxi hatte Ausgang (das 2. Wochenende in Folge):





[/URL][/IMG]
Extos neue Frisur(Kommentare dazu gibt es schon genug, aber er muss seine Tochter sehr sehr lieb haben)





[/URL][/IMG]
In der Mittagspause hat er zum Glück eine Mütze aufgesetzt:





[/URL][/IMG]
Da haben wieder alle mit Ihm gesprochen:





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]




Die Senioren hat es an den Kachelofen gelockt:





[/URL][/IMG]
Etwas nass und schlammig wars:





[/URL][/IMG]

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2008)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Infos aus erster Hand (dÃ¼rte sicherlich den ein oder anderen interessieren)                              Jetzt zum darmatischen Teil und zwar haben "Die" den kompletten "Ladys Only" abgerissen, alles, ohne Ausnahme.
> Was das Ã¼ble daran ist, ist das die doch tatsÃ¤chlich Heute dort waren, wÃ¤rend wir an anderer Stelle am Riden waren und uns sind zwischenzeitig auch diverse Autos vom Forstamt entgegen gekommen, aber ohne uns Anzuhalten
> 
> 
> ...



aber die bÃ¶sen mt-biker zerstÃ¶ren den wald!!! 
vllt. sollte man davon mal fotos machen, und an die presse weiterleiten.
frei nach dem motto, wie zerstÃ¶re ich ein naherholungsgebiet. 
aber 5000 â¬ fÃ¼r radwege im deister  spenden. ist klar , mann !!!

das 1000 oder mehr bikern und radlern der funfaktor genommen wurde, scheint keinen zu interessieren. 

was wurde von uns zerstÃ¶rt ? nichts !!!

aber mit baggern in den wald fahren !!!

wo sind da die naturschÃ¼tzer???

ich kÃ¶nnt :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (5. April 2008)

@exto. Alles Gute Axel, habe ich nicht mitbekommen, dass es so schlecht um dich stand. 
Evtl. treffen wir uns diese Woche mal zum mittags Espresso, können wir noch etwas über die geile Tour fachsimpeln.

@schappi. Meine Regierung wird mir wohl oder übel bei der nächsten Tour in diesem Jahr freigeben müssen, komme was wolle.
Auch wenn ich unter der Brücke schlafe, aber moment, ich zahle die Miete..
Also, bin dabei  

Gerne würden wir Euch mal in den Teutoburger Wald einladen, aber ich glaube, das kann ich vergessen, Ihr seit einfach zu verwöhnt.
Schönes Fleckchen.
Wie oft seit Ihr eigentlich gestürzt:
Ich fange an: 2 mal leicht weggerutsch und auf'm Kopp gelandet und
einmal übern Lenker.
Aber war jedes mal schön weich.

Tschüß


----------



## dinosaur (5. April 2008)

Hallo,
 hier in Bremen scheint grad ein wenig die Abendsonne 
Trotzdem wars heute im Deister schöner- und vor allem schön schmutzig. Hat viel Spass gemacht, das nächste mal dann ein wenig trockener und länger. Hat jemand die Streckenlänge und HM? Mein Tacho hat auf der Hälfte kapituliert 
Vielen Dank den Organisatoren und Guides. 
@exto: gute Besserung!
Fotos in meiner Galeere
ciao
dino 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. April 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder  
Hier schein jetzt auch die Sonne  

Tourdaten ca.

für die Truppe ohne den letzten Anstieg  (was ist mit denen ??? wie war es ? Fahrt ihr immer noch?? )))

40km, 1018 HM, 3:33 Fahrzeit, min Temp. 5,6 Grad

Bis bald im Wald
*EX-SSWB*-Downhillfaller 

P.S heute ohne Sturz, aber 1-2x knapp davor


----------



## xtoph 73 (5. April 2008)

ja freunde der sonne
das war mal eine geile aktion!!!
vielen dank nochmal an schappi, evel usw für die führung.
also erdkontakt hatte ich 2 mal das eine mal sahs glaub ich sogar richtig gut aus . das kann frasuka aber besser beurteilen...........
wir sehen uns sicherlich wieder in euren coolen gefilden
es grüsst euch 
xtoph


----------



## xtoph 73 (5. April 2008)

ach jaa
exto
gute besserung .
hoffentlich bist du bald wieder im sattel


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. April 2008)

War eine echt schöne Tour (jetzt wo das Radl halbwegs wieder sauber ist )
Danke an dem der Euch so ein schönes Wäldchen vor die Tür gestellt hat! 
Beim nxt. Mal bin ich wieder mit von der Partie, hoffe dann haben wir Sonnenschein bis der Arzt kommt 


  Gruß aus Bad Salzmettwurst


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. April 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder
> Hier schein jetzt auch die Sonne
> 
> Tourdaten ca.
> ...




Ja, war ne geile Tour!!!!
Super war auch die Laune von allen  Bei dem Wetter geht sonst keiner vor die Tür und wir fahren mit Spaß durch die Matsche!

 Sind mit evel noch den letzten Singeltrail gefahren.
War noch mal komplett hoch bis zum Nordmannsturm.
Schön steil noch mal hoch, aber dafür natürlich TOP Singeltrail runter.
Somit unsere Daten 44 km / 3h 55 Min. / 1326 Höhenmeter

Bei mir 1x gegen nen Baum und umgefallen 
Aber trotzdem gut!

Bis denn


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2008)

normaler weise mach ich ja axel alles nach . 

- exto lege- hoerman auch ...

aber nicht heute !!


heute :  null legen !!!


p.s. war noch bis 18.00 uhr mit kalli in unserem handballclubheim. 
lecker burger essen und mit nahrhaftem weizen ( mit stoff  ) den flüssigkeitshaushalt wieder auf vordermann gebracht . 

fazit : 

geile truppe 
toller stimmung
bestes wetter 
schöner modder


nur das mit den trails im ostdeister nervt mich tierisch !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. April 2008)

War das Geil.
Danke an jeden einzelnen von euch für dieses Erlebnis.
Schön, dass so viele Erwachsene auch einen "an der Batterie" haben.

Wer heute gestartet ist, den kann für den Rest des Jahres nix mehr schocken oder nerven - oder?
Ich fand, für die Verhältnisse ist extrem wenig (Mensch und Material) passiert, trotzdem gute Genesung exto und viel Glück für die Ersatzteilbeschaffung Wasserträger.

Der letzte Anstieg mit der kleinen Schar von sieben Fahrern tat nochmal richtig weh, war aber doch seeehr genial.
Das Rad ist schon i.O. die Klamotten schon wieder sauber, aber ich bin platt.
Over and Out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Komme grad aussm Krankenhaus wo ich mal wieder das edle Vergnügen einer gehaltenen OSG-Aufnahme genießen durfte: Außenbandruptur im OSG und ne Knieprellung mit fettem Hämatom (sieht lustig aus). Montag kann ich wieder laufen und nächstes WE ist alles wieder zusammengewachsen...



jammerlappen, 

ne gehaltene aufnahme wurde bei uns handballern fast jeden monat gemacht.

resultat 3 bänderrisse ( 1 x op )  und 5 dehnungen . 

also stell dich nicht so an 

gute besserung 

hoerman ( der wieder ne große klappe hat )


----------



## Loni (5. April 2008)

hallo Junx, 

war klasse! nass aber spaßig!  
schöne bilder, besonders cool auch das Gruppenfoto vom Anfang. Schade dass Schappi nicht mit drauf ist. 
vielen Dank an alle fürs rumführen, gute Laune verbreiten, nicht aufse rauffahren, wenn die Loni im Schlamm liegt  und und und. war super!

@exto und alle die es noch brauchen können: alles wird gut!! (und das natürlich schnell!)

@frasuka: der Teuto ist auch toll. 
@all: da sollten wir mal hin und frasukas einladung wahrnehmen!!! 

@Samy: cool, dass du wieder dabei bist. so'n hometrainer scheint für solche Fälle gut geeignet, um die Fitness aufrechtzuerhalten. 

Achim putzt noch und grüßt und dankt ebenso wie Loni.


----------



## harrypotter (6. April 2008)

Moin moin zusammen

ich kann mich nur anschließen, war das suuuuuuuuppppiiiii genial, juhuuuu!   :! Danke Euch allen!  Fotos werden gleich mal dezentral gegengesichert. 

Der letzte Anstieg hat mir dann auch den Rest gegeben, so dass gestern Abend auch nicht mehr viel Ding - bis auf extrem Bike- und Klamottenputzing. (Ich hoffe, ich bekomme keinen Ärger vom Hausmeister, weil vorm Kellereingang neben dem Wasserhahn nun eine dicke Schicht Tannennadeln liegt - und kein Nadelbaum weit und breit zu sehen ist )

@exto: verdammte Axt, gute Besserung!! Ich hoffe, Deine Prognose bzgl. Heilungsprozess ist zu pessimistisch und es ist vor dem nächsten WE alles wieder heil. 

Roudy, "einen an der Batterie haben" trifft es  Beim Einpacken des Rades am Parkplatz stand ein Fußgänger vor mir und schaute etwas fassungslos auf seine Umgebung (=uns ). Dann nahm er allen Mut zusammen und fragte "Was ich schon immer wissen wollte: warum haben Sie alle eigentlich keine Schutzbleche, da werden Sie doch ganz dreckig?!"  

Dann weiter gute Erholung, ich glaube heute brauche ich keinen Dreck. 
Arne


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Sonnenschein ,
Die tour gestern war der absolute Hammer. Die 1030 HM haben sich wie 2000 angefühlt und die Dusche kam keine Minute zu früh. Wir gehn heut mal als Spaziergänger verkleidet zum Annaturm und gucken mal was mit dem Ladys passiert ist    . Janosch hat heut morgen schon von weitem den Förster aufgespürt, der sich _hinterm Baum_   versteckt hat, um zu gucken, ob der Hund auch angeleint ist. es wir Frühling, die Grünröcke drehn durch


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. April 2008)

...hoffentlich klappt´s!


----------



## schappi (6. April 2008)

Hallo Leute
gestern haben wir noch Gäste bekommen und ich hatte schon die gelbe Karte weil ich so viel Zeit verbracht habe hier die Fotos einzustellen.
Es war wieder eine super Truppe, und wie 30 Leute bei Regen und Matsch so viel Spass haben können und so eine Gute Laune versprühen könne ist nur mit eienm Wort zu beschreiben:
BIKEN.
Der nächste DK findet aber definitiv bei Sonnenschein statt.

@Evel Knievel
vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und deine phänomenale Ortskenntniss du warst mit deine Vorschlägen eine echte Bereicherung und die Leute haben gestrahlt nach den von dir vorgeschlagenen Strecken.
@Exto
Gut das wir dich nicht hinter den Baum führen mussten!
man muss schon ein "harter Hund" sein um mit einem Bänderriss die Tour noch zu Ende zu fahren. Gute Besserung und halt den Fuss die nächsten Wochen still, damit du beim nächsten DK wieder dabei bist! (wir warten bis du wieder Gesund bist)

@Slaine
ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber Slaine ist den DK mit einem 4-Cross Bike mit nur einem KB vorne gefahren.
Meinen ausdrücklichen Respekt, und alles gute für deine Freundin!

@ Hoerman
wenn wir dich eines Tages auf deinem Fritzz sitzend in einem Hühnegrab bestatten, fürchte ich müssen wir deine Klappe mit einem Knüppel extra totschlagen.
Mit deine Lunge alles OK? Nicht das du einen Rückfall bekommst.

@Homer
vielen dank für den Hochdruckreiniger!
Hat mich vor 4 Wochen Sexentzug gerettet!
Wenn ich noch mit dem eingesauten Auto meine Liebsten heim gekommen wäre hätte ich wirklich mein Punktekonto in die Miesen gefahren. (So war es immernoch pikobello von innen)
Der Zustand meiner Bekleidung hat schon Anlass zu harter Kritik geboten.

Ich bin dann gestern abend um Mitternacht vor versammelter Mannschaft auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen.

Bin schon am Überlegen für den nächsten DK was man da wieder neues einbauen kann.
Würde eigentlich Interessse bestehen eine 2 Tage DK mit kleinem Deister zusätzlich zu fahren. Mit einer Übernachtung im Naturfreundeheim zwischendrin?

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (6. April 2008)

Das war wirklich die geilste Schlammtour die ich bisher gemacht hab, super!!!!!


----------



## schappi (6. April 2008)

@Downhillfaller (oder SSWB Schaumburger Schlecht Wetter Biker)

Hey, du hast den Titel als Schönwetterbiker endgültig verloren: ab sofort bist du Schaumburger Schlecht Wetter Biker. Die Abkürzug SSWB passt noch immer meint jetzt aber das respektable Gegenteil.
Vielen Dank auch noch einmal für dein guiden im Westteil und die tolle Unterstütz bei der elektronischen Planung.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @Downhillfaller (oder SSWB Schaumburger Schlecht Wetter Biker)
> 
> Hey, du hast den Titel als Schönwetterbiker endgültig verloren: ab sofort bist du Schaumburger Schlecht Wetter Biker. Die Abkürzug SSWB passt noch immer meint jetzt aber das respektable Gegenteil.
> Vielen Dank auch noch einmal für dein guiden im Westteil und die tolle Unterstütz bei der elektronischen Planung.
> ...



    danke für die Beförderung     

Dann bekommst Du jetzt den Titel :   DKSWG  Deister-Kreisel-Schlecht-Wetter-Guide    verdammt schlecht zu merken...bitte andere Vorschläge machen 

Gruß
SSWB Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (6. April 2008)

*Wir müssen an dieser Stelle noch eine offizielle Ehrung vornehmen und den Abflugwanderpokal von Barbie SHG an Exto weitergeben:*
Exto hiermit bist du der offzielle Sturzflieger des Monats April.





[/url][/IMG]

eine Aussenbandruptur in kombination mit einer Knieprellung und dann noch die Tour beendet.
Noch nie hat es einen ehrenhafteren Titelträger gegeben.

Gute Besserung 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2008)

ich glaub ich muss mal ein wenig zurückrudern und mich bei exto entschuldigen .

wo ist das mit dem bänderriss denn passiert, ich dachte erst fast zum schluss. 
wie auch immer, respekt mit der geschichte noch weiter zu fahren. ich kenne aus eigener erfahrung, wie weh so´ne geschichte tun kann. 

also axel: sorry, für meine dummen sprüche !  

( hatte gestern abend aber auch schon leicht einem im tee . das weizen bei unserer pause wollte nicht alleine bleiben )

p.s. was ist das grad da draussen am himmel für´n ekliger gelber, heller punkt. 
ich will wieder regen !!

schönen sonntag noch 

hoerman


----------



## exto (6. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also axel: sorry, für meine dummen sprüche !



Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben  War ja wirklich fast am Ende der Tour. Oben am Nienstädter Pass. Außerdem ist das "zu Ende fahren" meist nicht so schlimm, wie der Abend danach. Wenn man so aufklatscht gibt's ja in der Regel nen netten Schuss Adrenalin in die Blutbahn. Das fällt ja unter "Betäubungsmittel" Der Abend und die Nacht waren dann schon hart.

Dafür hab ich dann heute - anstatt Regenerationsrunde - ne 2 km Krückenlauftour eingeschoben. Was tut man nicht alles für lecker Guinnes und Bratwurst zu Mittag... 

So, dann ma DANKE für den Flachköpperpokal. Mal seh'n,wer ihn erben wird


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. April 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und gute Besserung Exto, und vielen Dank an unsere Guides und Trailsucher. Heute war der Westdeister wie leergefegt. Wir haben am Nordmannsturm ne Bratzwurst im Graupelschauer eingeworfen, haben noch einen Graupelmann gebaut   und sind dann in den Reifenspuren  der nomal-hoch-und wieder runter-fahr-Gruppe ins Tal geklettert. Der Trail wär auch für unsere Abendrunde ganz nett und macht zu Fuß sicher nicht mal halb soviel Spaß.


----------



## slaine (6. April 2008)

@schappi: merci hehe hat auch wieder echt laune gebracht
@homer: von mir auch danke für die kärcher-benutzung, verschlammtes-rad-ins-auto kommt immer nicht gut

und investiert doch mal in ein paar knieschoner, verflixte kiste


----------



## schappi (6. April 2008)

Meine sixsixone liegen zu Hause warm und trocken.
Die nehme ich eigentlich nur wenn ich mit dem kleinen braunen Pony unterwegs bin und etwas hefiger fahre. Aber Meine Knieverletzung (schleimbeutel) beim DK im August 2007 und Extos Sturz gestern zeigen das auch in der Gruppe Gefahren lauern.
Mit dem Starrbike mit Fullyfahrern mithalten zu wollen ist erhöhtes Risiko.
Wenn die Dinger nur nicht so heiß und unbequem wären.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (6. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Mit dem Starrbike mit Fullyfahrern mithalten zu wollen ist erhöhtes Risiko.



Hat aber fast die ganze Zeit hingehauen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2008)

komme grad aus dem wald wieder . 
hab mit mirka und tanja nen spaziergang zum grabweg gemacht. 

mein hals wird immer dicker. 
DIE haben dort gewütet, wie die vandalen. 
alle sprünge im oberen drittel völlig zerstört. wurzeln in die trails gezogen, die nur mit maschinen zu bewegen sind. 
zusätzlich noch gesunde tannen auf der anderen seite gefällt und in den trail gelegt. 
die spuren sind auch völlig zerstört. 
unsere "waldfreunde" sind mit nem bagger oder harvester in die trails gefahren und haben zusätzlich noch löcher gegraben. 
echt lebensgefährlich. 

das sollte man mal echt publik machen. 
aber schuld sind ja immer nur die "bösen" mountainbiker .


----------



## schappi (6. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hat aber fast die ganze Zeit hingehauen, oder?



Das hat das kleine Mädchen auch gesagt!

jetzt trag schön deine Schiene und halt den Fuss 6 Wochen lang still damit du wieder in Gang kommst für den nächsten DK.
Da nehme ich ne Rolle Panzerband mit damit wir dich dann gleich auf dem Trail tapen können.
Nicht das dich Lucky Luke wirklich mal hinter den Baum führen muß

Was hat denn deine Liebst gesagt als du so nach Hause kamst?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. April 2008)

Hallo Leute
hier noch einmal das Gruppenfoto in einem größeren Format zum runterladen






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scott-y (7. April 2008)

Ich muß immer noch mein Hinterteil pflegen und es ist kein Ende abzusehen. 
Ich suche jetzt schon nach Trainigsalternativen,
 Extrem-Spazierengehen,
 Ultra- Internetsurfing,
 Dauer- Schaufensterkucken.
Der einzige Trost...das Wetter ist noch Schei...benhonig.


----------



## exto (7. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> 6 Wochen



6 Tage...


----------



## schappi (8. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> 6 Tage...



wie sollen Bänder in 6 Tagen wieder zusammenwachsen?
mein Sohn durfte nach seinen Bänderrissen 6 Wochen lang keinen Sport machen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2008)

6 wochen ? ein schöner riss und du darfst mindestens 3 monate kein handball spielen . aber wir biker sind härter


----------



## taxifolia (8. April 2008)

...danke nochmal an die Guides Sch(n)appi und Evel  ( Oh, ich bin aber spät dran damit) und für exto gute Besserung, aber er ha ja viel besseres Heilfleisch als Schappis Sippe .
Hoerman , bist Du auch gesund geblieben ?
Ich glaub noch so´n Teil muß ich nicht mehr haben, kalt und nass ist nicht meine Welt, da kann ich keinen Hubert Schwarz in mir entdecken 
gruß

taxifolia


----------



## taxifolia (8. April 2008)

..ach homer habe ich noch vergessen für den Hochdruckreiniger, Danke, Mann !
Aber jetzt hast Du imerhin 100 kg besten Mutterboden vorm Haus, ist auch schön.

Gruß
taxifolia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (8. April 2008)

Hey Leuts,
war ne schöne Runde, aber säts war ächt tu matsch, oder?
Hab mir nen schönen schnief eingefangen.
Heut abend wird der Dämpfer repariert, Dichtungssatz hab ich schon besorgt.

Bis bald


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2008)

hallo taxi , danke der nachfrage. bei mir ist alles gesund geblieben. war ja auch warm angezogen


----------



## exto (8. April 2008)

Noch mal zum Thema 6 Tage/6 Wochen:

Da gibt's aber schon erhebliche Differenzierungen. Ob ich mit gebremstem Schaum und gut klickiefixiertem Fuß ne 35 Km-Runde drehe, oder mich in's Getümmel am Kreis eines Handballfeldes stürze ist schon mal der erste wichtige Unterschied. Der zweite Unterschied ist noch einfacher zu sehen: Ich frage erst gar nicht!

Wir seh'n uns Sonntag...


----------



## MasterAss (8. April 2008)

was haste für ein riß?
ich hatte einen außenbandanriß im linken fuß nach einem bösen umknicker beim laufen.

das wichtigste ist:
Die Schwellung muss weg!!! Da gibt es Salben, die die Blutgefäßte weiten und somit das angestaute Blut (Bluterguss) schneller abführen. Sobald die Schwellung weg ist, immer schön die Schiene tragen. Aber auch biken ist damit möglich. Nach 1 Woche saß ich wieder auf dem Bike 

Denn beim Biken hast du prinzipiell keine Belastung auf dem Gelenk, musst halt nur aufpassen wg. Stürzen, d.h. möglichst mit Plattform fahren...


----------



## xtoph 73 (8. April 2008)

@schappi
hallo schappi. du hattest beim dk von einer 2tagesdeistertour gesprochen. jetzt bin ich natürlich schon heiss und würde gern wissen ob du schon ein datum im hintersten hinterkopf hast. da ich mich frühest um frei bzw urlaub kümmern müsste und so eine aktion auf keinen fall verpassen möchte wäre es sehr schön wenn früh ein datum feststehen würde.
es grüsst euch alle chris


----------



## frasuka (8. April 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> @schappi
> hallo schappi. du hattest beim dk von einer 2tagesdeistertour gesprochen. jetzt bin ich natürlich schon heiss und würde gern wissen ob du schon ein datum im hintersten hinterkopf hast. da ich mich frühest um frei bzw urlaub kümmern müsste und so eine aktion auf keinen fall verpassen möchte wäre es sehr schön wenn früh ein datum feststehen würde.
> es grüsst euch alle chris



Grundsätzlich wäre ich bei so einer Aktion dabei, nicht nur mit dem Herzenm, wenn meine Regierung (@Schappi) mitspielt.
Allerdings hätte ich mehr Interesse an einer sommerlichen, großen, eintages-Tour (80 Km, ordentlich Hm).
Und natürlich die einfach genialen Trails, auch wenn einige von übermotivierten Baggerfahrern planiert wurden 
Interesse an neuen Terminen habe ich übrigens auch.

Wir Lemgoer sind halt sehr heiß auf Euren schönen Wald und möchten nichts verpassen 

Tschüß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. April 2008)

Hallo Leute 

was haltet ihr von dem Termin:
Sommeranfang: Samstag der 21.6.08 
für den nächsten Deisterkreisel? einen tag 60-70km ca 1400hm
Maximale Teilnehmenrzahl 30.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (8. April 2008)

Loni in Schweden


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. April 2008)

Der Kalender sagt ja! Bin dabei!


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> was haltet ihr von dem Termin:
> Sommeranfang: Samstag der 21.6.08
> ...


 

 termin geht nicht 

 am 21/06 findet im rahmen der challenge4mtb der downhill in merxhausen statt 

 da wir ( exto, slaine , roudy ? und ich ) dort auch zelten wollen , 

 fällt das wochenende leider komplett aus 

 hast du noch einen ausweichtermin ? 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## hagan (8. April 2008)

Moin!
Ja klar fahrt am besten jede Woche einen DK mit 30 Leuten durchân Wald. GrÃ¼ndet dann auch noch am besten ein paar Vereine und gebt euch noch nen Namen. ZusÃ¤tzlich solltet ihr dann auch noch jeder mit 2x 100 Lux zwei mal die Woche einen Night ride veranstalten, damit auch der letzte JÃ¤ger auf dem Hochstand euch richtig hassen lernt!

Nun ganz in Ernst seit wieder Individualsportler. Was ihr da macht hat schon wirklich was von Volkswandern oder noch besser geht an besten zum Spinning! 

Ich habe nÃ¤mlich wirklich keine Lust erst bis zum SÃ¼ntel fahren zu mÃ¼ssen um SpaÃ zu haben.

msg. hagan


----------



## schappi (8. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> termin geht nicht
> 
> am 21/06 findet im rahmen der challenge4mtb der downhill in merxhausen statt
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit dem Samstag dem 7.Juni oder 4 Wochen später Samstag der 7.July?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Samstag dem 7.Juni oder 4 Wochen später Samstag der 7.July?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

7.juni - 4. lauf c4mtb bergsprint in bad iburg 

samstag 5.juli ist noch frei


----------



## Loni (8. April 2008)

na denn wohl Juli, wa?
damit könnte denn allerdinx der Mara im Hochsolling kollidieren 

*Heut biken?*
ich mach hier um 4 schluss und bike dann los. 
jemand lust zum *Gehrdener Berg* zu radeln bzw. mich da zu treffen?
17:30 wäre machbar


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2008)

au shit ja, der termin geht auch nicht. da ist der allersheimer mtb-cup in neuhaus im solling. wenn alle stricke reissen, muß der dk halt ohne uns stattfinden :-(

 oder wir fahren alle den mara am sonntag mit


----------



## Loni (8. April 2008)

Übrigens:

Wenn man mal ein Rennen zu nem bestimmten Datum sucht, hier ist ein Rennkalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (8. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Samstag dem 7.Juni oder 4 Wochen später Samstag der 7.July?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Am 7. Juni wäre ich gerne dabei.
Für die vorgeschlagenen Folgetermine bin ich im Urlaub.
Ich glaube, ich werde mal versuchen mit Euch in einer kleineren Gruppe nen Treffen zu organisieren.

@exto, @[email protected], @Xtoph, @[email protected]ö[email protected]@@.
Garnicht so einfach.

Mit 30 Leuten werden wir wohl so schnell keinen Termin finden.
@schappi; mach doch einfach einen Termin mit den Organisatoren der letzten beiden DK. Die anderen werden folgen.
Bitte nimm den 7. Juni    

Tschüß


----------



## Loni (8. April 2008)

wie wär es sonst mit ner klBT am 1. JuniWE?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2008)

wieso fahren wir nicht alle als team deisterfreunde den marathon im solling mit. sind auch 60 km und 1500 hömes. wär doch mal ne coole sache .ein team mit 20 - 30 startern.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wieso fahren wir nicht alle als team deisterfreunde den marathon im solling mit. sind auch 60 km und 1500 hömes. wär doch mal ne coole sache .ein team mit 20 - 30 startern.



Aber nur wenn ich das Tempo vorgebe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2008)

hagan schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ja klar fahrt am besten jede Woche einen DK mit 30 Leuten durchn Wald. Gründet dann auch noch am besten ein paar Vereine und gebt euch noch nen Namen. Zusätzlich solltet ihr dann auch noch jeder mit 2x 100 Lux zwei mal die Woche einen Night ride veranstalten, damit auch der letzte Jäger auf dem Hochstand euch richtig hassen lernt!
> 
> Nun ganz in Ernst seit wieder Individualsportler. Was ihr da macht hat schon wirklich was von Volkswandern oder noch besser geht an besten zum Spinning!
> ...



Hoho, das klingt nach Neid.
Ich denke der Deister ist groß genug um auch 29 Fahrer gleichzeitig zu verkraften.
Die Wanderer, die wir in Scharen getroffen haben waren jedenfalls erfreut, wollten jedoch nicht bei Schappi auf der Stange mitfahren.

Wenn du lieber individualisiert fahren möchtest kann ich das nachvollziehen (geht mir auch mal so).
Es bietet sich dann an, hier mit zu lesen und an den Massenauflauftagen in den Süntel o.ä. auszuweichen.
Oder mal mit einer kleineren Gruppe treffen und vom Gegenteil überzeugen 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wieso fahren wir nicht alle als team deisterfreunde den marathon im solling mit. sind auch 60 km und 1500 hömes. wär doch mal ne coole sache .ein team mit 20 - 30 startern.



Ich korrigiere : 53 km - 1050 hm und für "Einsteiger" üblicherweise 26 km - 500 hm.
Oder natürlich auch 106 km - 2100 hm
Am Vorabend sitzt man(n) bei Pasta und isotonischem gemeinsam am Haus des Gastes, fachsimpelt etwas und frühstückt morgens zusammen im Hotel Schatte.
Dann radeln, nochmal Pasta + Iso und heimwärts


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2008)

hagan schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ja klar fahrt am besten jede Woche einen DK mit 30 Leuten durchn Wald. Gründet dann auch noch am besten ein paar Vereine und gebt euch noch nen Namen. Zusätzlich solltet ihr dann auch noch jeder mit 2x 100 Lux zwei mal die Woche einen Night ride veranstalten, damit auch der letzte Jäger auf dem Hochstand euch richtig hassen lernt!
> 
> Nun ganz in Ernst seit wieder Individualsportler. Was ihr da macht hat schon wirklich was von Volkswandern oder noch besser geht an besten zum Spinning!
> ...



was ist los? will keiner mit dir spielen? Als Individualsportler kann man schnell mal von einem zornigen Jäger umgelegt und verscharrt werden, ohne das einer das merkt. Deshalb fahren wir lieber mit 30 Zeugen los.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2008)

hagan schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ja klar fahrt am besten jede Woche einen DK mit 30 Leuten durchn Wald. Gründet dann auch noch am besten ein paar Vereine und gebt euch noch nen Namen. Zusätzlich solltet ihr dann auch noch jeder mit 2x 100 Lux zwei mal die Woche einen Night ride veranstalten, damit auch der letzte Jäger auf dem Hochstand euch richtig hassen lernt!
> 
> Nun ganz in Ernst seit wieder Individualsportler. Was ihr da macht hat schon wirklich was von Volkswandern oder noch besser geht an besten zum Spinning!
> ...



und sonst ... ? 
alles fit ?

wenn du nicht mitfahren willst, ist das dein ding. keiner zwingt dich dazu. 
und individualisten sind wir trotzdem alle, auch wenn es viel mehr spaß macht in der gruppe zu fahren.
weil treten muss jeder selbst. 

aber wie roudy schon geschrieben hat, schau hier rein, und wenn wieder ein deisterkreisel ansteht, bleib lieber im bett 

oder spring über deinen schatten und fahr mal mit.


----------



## Deister Koffer (8. April 2008)

Das Rennen im Solling ist kurz und langweilig, langweilig noch mal langweilig 
Da fahre ich Liber im Deister oder Süntel rum.Immer nur Rennen noch mal Rennen.
Trefft euch eher auf eine wundervolle Tour.!.Da von habt ihr alle mehr, der Kurs ist fast nur Waldautobahn.Bin letztes Jahr 8 oder so geworden und habe den Kurs verflucht  
Deister Koffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hagan (9. April 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass das es mich stört wenn 30 Leutz durch den Wald braten. Nur denke ich dass man mit solchen Massenaufmärschen die Tollkühnen Baggerfahrer gerade dazu einlädt alles nieder zu reißen. Gerade wenn man auch in der Zeit im Wald ist, zu der die Schießwütigen den Wald ihr Eigen nennen. Ich frage mich nur, muss immer alles solche Ausmaße annehmen? Man hat das Gefühl, es geht bei euch nur noch nach Masse als könne man Fahrspaß an Hand einer Liste mit möglichst vielen Teilnehmen messen.

n.g. hagan


----------



## xtoph 73 (9. April 2008)

hallo ihr lieben
@hagan
also irgendwie kann ich deine argumentation nicht nachvollziehen denkst du das es mehr bringt wenn jeder für sich vor sich hin fährt als das man in der gruppe durch freundliches auftreten so viele wandersleute wie`s geht davon überzeugt das mt.biker nicht DIE rowdys sind als das sie in der presse gerne dargestellt werden. also ich denke am we. haben wir da doch einige fussgänger positiv überrascht.
und überhaupt die bagger waren schon im einsatz ich glaube nicht das die herren grünröcke nur auf die nächste grosse gruppe warten um ihr schweres gerät wieder zu aktivieren!
nur mal so!!!
bleibt sauber.
chris


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2008)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Das Rennen im Solling ist kurz und langweilig, langweilig noch mal langweilig
> Da fahre ich Liber im Deister oder Süntel rum.Immer nur Rennen noch mal Rennen.
> Trefft euch eher auf eine wundervolle Tour.!.Da von habt ihr alle mehr, der Kurs ist fast nur Waldautobahn.Bin letztes Jahr 8 oder so geworden und habe den Kurs verflucht
> Deister Koffer


 
Du hast nicht Unrecht. Wenn ich auf TOP 10 Niveau fahren würde, sähe ich das ähnlich. Immerhin wurde die Strecke vor ca. 10 Jahre im Rahmen der Warsteiner-Mountainbike-Masters (in einer Rennserie mit z.B. RIVA) ausgearbeitet und seitdem fast unverändert genutzt.
Für uns Gelegenheits-Hobbyfahrer ist es eine Veranstaltung in der Nähe die genug fordert.
Ich fahre da seit ´96 mit und liege immer so im Mitteldrittel auf der 50´er. 1x fast-letzter über 106  

Ich wäre aber, was das WE angeht Kompromissbereit


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. April 2008)

Bei mir is ja immer bissel schwierig, da ich meistens am WE arbeiten muß, aber am 5.7. hab ich frei.
Man könnte ja auch nen geteilten DK fahren, einen Tag die Trails im Ostdeister und einen Tag im Westdeister.

@ Hagan!
Wir müssen ja ab und zu mal deine geistigen Ergüsse hier ertragen, vor 2 bis 3 Jahren haste doch auch schon so rumgemault wegen der Buddelei im Ostdeister, obwohl wir alle fahren wie Tante Käthe, stimmt's?
Wie wär's wenn du dich aus diesem Forum abmeldest und dir was neues suchst?
Zum Beispiel: " Dummheit-und was man dagegen tun kann " oder " Glücklich sein- schaff ich es im nächsten Leben ". Naja, viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## f&f (9. April 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...
> @ Hagan!
> Wir müssen ja ab und zu mal deine geistigen Ergüsse hier ertragen, vor 2 bis 3 Jahren haste doch auch schon so rumgemault wegen der Buddelei im Ostdeister, obwohl wir alle fahren wie Tante Käthe, stimmt's?
> Wie wär's wenn du dich aus diesem Forum abmeldest und dir was neues suchst?
> Zum Beispiel: " Dummheit-und was man dagegen tun kann " oder " Glücklich sein- schaff ich es im nächsten Leben ". Naja, viel Spaß im Wald!



Holla! Wird jeder des Forums verwiesen, der den Ökologisch-korrekten Status der MTBler nicht bedingungslos anerkennt? Kann doch nicht sein, dass Forstwirte als rehmordene SUV-Fahrer abgetan werden können, aber keine Diskussion zugelassen wird, die andeutet, dass auch wir MTBler mal zurückschalten sollten.

Wie war das mit der Gelassenheit?  

Schöne Grüße,
Kristian


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2008)

Moin!
Mal was für zwischendurch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270123&page=31

Beitrag 774! Klappts bei euch?
Bei mir gings nach ein paar Versuchen. ;-)

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2008)

f&f schrieb:


> Holla! Wird jeder des Forums verwiesen, der den Ökologisch-korrekten Status der MTBler nicht bedingungslos anerkennt? Kann doch nicht sein, dass Forstwirte als rehmordene SUV-Fahrer abgetan werden können, aber keine Diskussion zugelassen wird, die andeutet, dass auch wir MTBler mal zurückschalten sollten.
> 
> Wie war das mit der Gelassenheit?
> 
> ...



und was willst du jetzt mit deinem statement zu dem thema beitragen ?

das wir nicht friedlich, fröhlich und freundlich grüßend mit 30 gleichgesinnten leuten auf waldwegen durch den wald fahren sollen ? 

ich glaube allen beteiligten hat das aber riesen spaß gemacht. 
du bist übrigends herzlichst eingeladen, am nächsten kreisel teilzunehmen


----------



## f&f (9. April 2008)

Hi,
eigentlich hab ich mich ja überhaupt nicht zu dem Thema Massenbiken, Trails planieren etc geäußert. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das man sofort angepfiffen wird, wenns mal nicht kollektiv gegen den Förster geht (wie ich jetzt auch). Ich hab mir auch mal die Beiträge von Hagan angesehen, die waren nicht so heftig, dass man ihn aus dem Forum verbannen sollte. Einige Äusserungen von anderen gehen da schon weiter unter die Gürtellinie. 
Danke für die Einladung zum DK.  
Ich wollte sowieso schon immer mal ne Runde mit euch drehen, aber zeitlich hats bis jetzt noch nicht hingehauen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## exto (9. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mal was für zwischendurch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270123&page=31
> 
> ...



Geil, oder?

Das war in den 80ern (glaub ich) mal der große Renner. Da gab's ganze Bildbände mit so nem Kram...


----------



## Slidger (9. April 2008)

LOL

hilfe, ich glaub ich bekomme Augenkrebs...
Ich hab das schon in den 80er nicht hinbekommen.

@hagan 
jeder darf hier selbstverständlich seine Meinung frei äussern.
Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck du wolltest uns mitteilen dass du sowas nicht mitmachen möchtest... du, finde ich gar nicht schlimm, so wird die Gruppe nicht noch grösser und eventuell unterlaufen...

MfG

Bernd


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Geil, oder?
> 
> Das war in den 80ern (glaub ich) mal der große Renner. Da gab's ganze Bildbände mit so nem Kram...




Komisch, in den 80ern hab ich das gar nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## exto (9. April 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> hilfe, ich glaub ich bekomme Augenkrebs...
> Ich hab das schon in den 80er nicht hinbekommen.



Darfst es nur nicht "wollen" ! Einfach locker bleiben...

oder baller dir mal richtig einen, dann klappt's ja vielleicht 

@johann: Versteh' ich nicht. Hättest mal besser aufpassen sollen


----------



## Loni (9. April 2008)

ich glaub, Johann war da noch zu jung


----------



## exto (9. April 2008)

"zu jung" ist, glaub' ich, nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2008)

exto , altes haus 

was macht dein flunken ? 
noch blau oder wechselt die farbe langsam in gelbgrün ?


----------



## Loni (9. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> "zu jung" ist, glaub' ich, nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt ...




ich entschludige mich und bin zutiefst betroffen, falls ich mich inkorrekt ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2008)

Wer ist eigentlich Sonntag in Merxhausen dabei ?

exto, hoermann, Wasserträger habe ich auf dem Schirm.
Wer noch ?


----------



## dinosaur (10. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Sonntag in Merxhausen dabei ?
> 
> exto, hoermann, Wasserträger habe ich auf dem Schirm.
> Wer noch ?



Der Dinosaurier fährt für das Team Deisterfreunde


----------



## exto (10. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> exto , altes haus
> 
> was macht dein flunken ?
> noch blau oder wechselt die farbe langsam in gelbgrün ?



Die ganze linke Gräte ist ein lustiges Farbenspiel, gegen dass sich selbst ein gepflegtes Meerwasseraquarium öde ausnimmt.

Auf dem Oberschenkel sind lustige Rahmenabdrücke. Wundert mich, dass man darauf den Markennamen nicht lesen kann.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Die ganze linke Gräte ist ein lustiges Farbenspiel, gegen dass sich selbst ein gepflegtes Meerwasseraquarium öde ausnimmt.
> 
> Auf dem Oberschenkel sind lustige Rahmenabdrücke. Wundert mich, dass man darauf den Markennamen nicht lesen kann.


 
cool *gins* mach mal foto's !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2008)

Mit einem handtellergroßen Hämatom als Andenken vom DK2 kann ich auch aufwarten.
Auf dem Trail vom Nienstedter Pass  bin ich kurz über den Lenker und habe den Bremshebel mit dem Oberschenkel bedient.

@exto: Meinst du, du kannst trotzdem am Sonntag mitfahren ?
Bänderriss und Farbspiel klingt erstmal nicht nach Fahrspaß


----------



## exto (10. April 2008)

Doch, is schon in Ordnung. Alles vom Schienbein aufwärts ist bunt aber schmerzarm. Das Sprunggelenk ist ja per Schiene und Klickpedal gut fixiert.

Gegen übermäßige Erschütterungen gibt's halt Rocky Mountain statt Cannondale und ein bisschen Zurückhaltung in den Platzierungsvorstellungen.

Ich werd also eher gemütlich und vollgefedert eine nette Fahrradtour machen...

P.S.: Nee, Sören. Fotos gibt's nich. Wer weiß, was ihr wieder daraus strickt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Gegen übermäßige Erschütterungen gibt's halt Rocky Mountain statt Cannondale und ein bisschen Zurückhaltung in den Platzierungsvorstellungen.
> 
> Ich werd also eher gemütlich und vollgefedert eine nette Fahrradtour machen...



das hört sich gut an, dann komm ich auch mit dem fritzz zur 
gemütlichen kaffeefahrt äh  marathonrunde  

und in die trinkflaschen kommt richtiges weizen 

auf die augen der anderen starter bin ich gespannt 

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (10. April 2008)

Ihr habt ja so eine Schramme!
Dafür muss man euch einfach liebhaben!

Dino, mit denen willst du dich im Solling sehen lassen ?
Gruß und viel Glück
Schappi
wetter wird ja gut
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104460.html


----------



## Twinco (10. April 2008)

tach
ich bin der gastfahrer aus bad essen und danke dem downhillfaller für die einladung;- ich war direkt hinter exto als das unglück seinen lauf nahm-ich wurde durch das blanke erleben des unglücks schwer traumatisiert-sehe aber von schadenersatz ab und würde gerne nochmal dabei sein wenn der wahnsinn wieder los geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (10. April 2008)

Twinco schrieb:


> tach
> ich bin der gastfahrer aus bad essen und danke dem downhillfaller für die einladung;- ich war direkt hinter exto als das unglück seinen lauf nahm-ich wurde durch das blanke erleben des unglücks schwer traumatisiert-sehe aber von schadenersatz ab und würde gerne nochmal dabei sein wenn der wahnsinn wieder los geht



Hi Jürgen oder Twinco   
was bedeutet denn Twinco  

Schön das Du jetzt "registrierter"  DK-Teilnehmer werden willst  

Bis bald im Wald
Gruß
Downhillybilly


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an, dann komm ich auch mit dem fritzz zur
> gemütlichen kaffeefahrt äh  marathonrunde
> und in die trinkflaschen kommt richtiges weizen
> auf die augen der anderen starter bin ich gespannt
> ...



Ey
kommst du mit dem Frizz, rufe ich die DIMB und CUBE an und petze wg. "nicht artgerechter Haltung" 
40 km mit 600 hm 95% Forstautobahn, die du mit LockOut fahren wirst. 1 Wiesenanstieg, 1 Wurzeltrail in der Ebene und ein Stück FR-Piste ohne Gefälle.

Pack das Sting ein


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. April 2008)

Sorry, aber der Kollege Hagan taucht hier immer mal im Forum auf um eigentlich nur rumzumaulen.
Normalerweise geht mir das am Allerwertesten vorbei, aber diesmal musste ich was dazu schreiben.
Bin dabei wohl etwas über's Ziel hinaus geschossen und hab meine gute Kinderstube vergessen, aber trotzdem: Es tut mir nicht leid!


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ey
> kommst du mit dem Fritzz, rufe ich die DIMB und CUBE an und petze wg. "nicht artgerechter Haltung"
> 40 km mit 600 hm 95% Forstautobahn, die du mit LockOut fahren wirst. 1 Wiesenanstieg, 1 Wurzeltrail in der Ebene und ein Stück FR-Piste ohne Gefälle.
> 
> Pack das Sting ein



alter spaßverderber 

darf´s auch das reaction sein  ?
war am dienstag nochmal auf ne "schnelle runde " ( naja, schnell ist relativ nach ner lungenentzündung, obwohl ich mich recht spritzig auf dem rad  fand ) mit dem hardtail unterwegs. das geht ab wie "sau" .

wenn ihr "bekloppten" mit ner stargabel fahren wollt(okay, exto schwächelt ) , nehm ich doch lieber das hardtail  .

freu mich auf sonntag (oder auch nicht, wird sich danach zeigen)

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja so eine Schramme!
> Dafür muss man euch einfach liebhaben!
> 
> Gruß und viel Glück
> ...




@ schappi


----------



## Loni (11. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Sonntag in Merxhausen dabei ?



icke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (11. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 40 km mit 600 hm 95% Forstautobahn, die du mit LockOut fahren wirst. 1 Wiesenanstieg, 1 Wurzeltrail in der Ebene und ein Stück FR-Piste ohne Gefälle.



also Reifen ordentlich aufgepumpt lassen


----------



## exto (11. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn ihr "bekloppten" mit ner stargabel fahren wollt(okay, *exto schwächelt* ) , nehm ich doch lieber das hardtail  .



Ich würde mich in diesem Fall mal als "entschuldigt" ansehen wollen...


----------



## frasuka (11. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Doch, is schon in Ordnung. Alles vom Schienbein aufwärts ist bunt aber schmerzarm. Das Sprunggelenk ist ja per Schiene und Klickpedal gut fixiert.
> 
> Gegen übermäßige Erschütterungen gibt's halt Rocky Mountain statt Cannondale und ein bisschen Zurückhaltung in den Platzierungsvorstellungen.



Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg in Merxhausen, laßt es ordentlich krachen.
@exto; da Du wieder recht fit zu sein scheinst, treffen wir uns am Samstag auf dem Parkplatz in Hiddesen, unterhalb des Hermannsdenkmals.
Von dort fahren wir schön auf dem Hermannsweg nach Bielefeld und zurück.
Mach echt Spaß, vorbei am Bienenschmidt.  
Ich freue mich.

Tschüß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würde mich in diesem Fall mal als "entschuldigt" ansehen wollen...




Auf jedenfall entschuldigt und mit *RESPEKT*bedacht.
Wenns zwickt ziehe ich dich zur Not ein Stück ( nur nicht auf der Startsteigung )


----------



## exto (11. April 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> @exto; da Du wieder recht fit zu sein scheinst, treffen wir uns am Samstag auf dem Parkplatz in Hiddesen, unterhalb des Hermannsdenkmals.
> Von dort fahren wir schön auf dem Hermannsweg nach Bielefeld und zurück.



Übertreiben will ich's dann ja auch nicht. Aber, is ja noch ein bisschen hin, bis zum Ende der Saison...

Übrigens: Auf der Strecke finde ich das Stück durch die Öerlinghausener "Innenstadt" am besten. Leckere, verwinkelte Treppen...

@roudy: Was die Startsteigung angeht, werde ich auf die vom letzten Jahr bewährte Strategie zurückgreifen: Hinten anstellen und erst mal seh'n was geht...

Ich bin ja nicht auf der Flucht


----------



## frasuka (11. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Übertreiben will ich's dann ja auch nicht. Aber, is ja noch ein bisschen hin, bis zum Ende der Saison...
> 
> Übrigens: Auf der Strecke finde ich das Stück durch die Öerlinghausener "Innenstadt" am besten. Leckere, verwinkelte Treppen...



oh ja, ein lecker Stückchen.
Dann muss ich wohl alleine fahren.
Der liebe Christoph kann leider auch nicht.
Onkel Chris muss vermutlich erstmal wieder seine Klamotten trocken föhnen, nachdem er bei der Überquerung unsers kleinen Flussbettes eine Bodenprobe genommen und Wasserprobe entnommen hat 
Meld Dich mal, zwecks Espresse-Mittagspäuschen.

Tschüß


----------



## xtoph 73 (12. April 2008)

hahaha
der frank hat peter lustig gefrühstückt  
alles wieder trocken. 
es geht doch nichts über eine
kleine abkühlung im "gebirgsbach"!!!!!
es grüsst euch chris


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. April 2008)




----------



## schappi (12. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


>



Samy
was ist das?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. April 2008)

Der Titannagel, der Donnerstag aus meinem Schlüsselbein gezogen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deister Koffer (12. April 2008)

Da ich kein Bock auf den Marathon habe!Noch mal, Langweilig   
Und ich morgen ein Paar Kilometer mit dem Bike machen möchte.
Würde ich von Wunstorf über den Deister in den Süntel fahren. Möchte vielleicht jemand 
mit, treffen im Deister auch möglich.
Deister Koffer


----------



## Loni (12. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Titannagel, der Donnerstag aus meinem Schlüsselbein gezogen wurde



Na dann ist ja gut, dass er raus ist


----------



## hagan (12. April 2008)

Koffer wann und wo willst du los?
wie wärs um 12:00 am Annaturm?
g. hagan


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. April 2008)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> morgen ein Paar Kilometer mit dem Bike machen möchte.
> Würde ich von Wunstorf über den Deister in den Süntel fahren. Möchte vielleicht jemand
> mit, treffen im Deister auch möglich.
> Deister Koffer



Barbie SHG und ich haben heute den Süntel schon unsicher gemacht  
Oder besser: der Süntel hat uns unsicher gemacht (Formknick  )Wir waren doch beide recht schlapp unterwegs und nach 33 km und 955 Hm froh wieder den Start erreicht zu haben.

Und, wir haben 4 Radfahrer getroffen, ja 4! Einer war auch ein MTB-ler  
Es war nach einem Jahr mal wieder richtig schön (bis auf das wir so schlapp waren, L-L-03 hättest also mitkommen können ) im Süntel

Sollten wir also mal wiederholen. Aber bitte nicht gleichen einen SK (Süntelkreisel)  

Noch ein paar Bilder nach "Stunzi-Art", nur leider kein Meer im Hintergrund und doch noch sehr weit entfernt von der "Stunzi-Qualität"

Fröhliches "Stunzen" also und viel Glück morgen bei Eurem langweiligen  
Marathon

VG
Downhillfaller

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/77196]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/77189]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/77188]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/77183]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/77186]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/77193]
	
[/URL]


----------



## frasuka (13. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich war gestern im Teutoburger Wald biken.
65 Km, 1500hm, in 3h 10 Minuten.
Von Detmold nach Bielefeld und zurück.
Sehr schöne Strecke, allerdings technisch nicht so wertvoll wie DK, aber dafür viel schneller und mit einigen technischen Schmankerln.
Und die Höhenmeter geben den Rest.

Also, kommt doch mal rüber, allerdings begrenzt auf 20 Biker.
Mehr ist bei der Strecke nicht möglich, da diese schneller gefahren werden sollte.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch Exto und Chris mit dabei wären.

Schönes WE.


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. April 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war gestern im Teutoburger Wald biken.
> 65 Km, 1500hm, in 3h 10 Minuten.
> Von Detmold nach Bielefeld und zurück.
> ...



Hört sich auch gut an. Sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen. Was anderes zu sehen ist immer gut 

Wir wollten gestern eigentlich die Tour mit Start in Porta W. über den Kamm bis Süntel/Bückeberg machen. Den Wesergebirgscross. 
Haben wir dann aber wegen Zeitmangels vertagt.
Zum Glück  wir hätten uns noch mehr quälen müssen  

2006 sind wir mal Schlangen - Velmerstot - Schlangen im Teuto gefahren, war auch nett.

Ganz schön ruhig hier wenn alle Marathon fahren gehen.

Bis bald
Downhillfaller


----------



## mastercremaster (13. April 2008)

hey downhillfaller
das sind ja schöne fotos aus dem süntel. ich war noch nie da, aber es scheint sich ja doch zu lohnen. kannst du mir aml ein paar tipps geben, wo diese und/oder andere trails zu suchen sind?
besten dank
der master


----------



## Slidger (13. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

also ich war heute im Deister und habe versucht so einige Verhaltensregeln umzusetzen.
1. bin kein Singletrail gefahren.
2. habe versucht jeden Fußgänger freundlich zu grüssen.
3. bin in einer Einmanngruppe gefahren.
4. habe einige querliegende Bäume weggeräumt.
5. mein Auto nicht an der Mooshütte abgestellt.

Ok, so jetzt sitze ich hier zuhause und überlege was das gebracht hat.
1. nächstes Mal wieder
2. konnte nicht alle Fußgänger grüssen, da ich mir überlegt habe wenn ich mit 80 den Berg runterfahre die das sowieso nicht mitbekommen. Ausserdem waren viel zu viele unfreundlich aussehende dabei.
3. k. K.
4. mal sehn wie lange das so geblieben ist bis einer der von mir freundlich gegrüssten Fußgänger die Bäume wieder hinwirft.
5. Mooshütte mag keine Biker.

Weitere Fragen sind heute aufgetaucht.
Müssen Hunde im Deister eigentlich angeleint sein, wie schnell dürfen die Autos mit der Fahrerlaubnis durch den Deister fahren und warum sind Nordic-Walking Gruppen so gross. Wieviel vorher muss ich klingeln, damit die ich die N-W Gruppen ohne viel Bremsen passieren darf und warum haben die keinen Plan wohin des weges wenn hinten geklingelt wird?
Warum schauen sich Fußgänger um, wenn sie bergab gehen wenn es hinter ihnen klingelt? Was erwarten die? Ist es ein Schiff, ist es ein Flugzeug oder was soll ausser einem Biker sonst kommen?????
Also, egal was ich mache es wird falsch sein.
Also versuche ich das was ich mache für mich richtig zu machen.

Sorry an die wahrscheinlich drei Fußgänger (-gruppen) die ich erschrocken habe. Ich hab mich auch über soviel Blödheit erschrocken.

Vielleicht sollte ich mein Bike demnächst bergab SCHIEBEN.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## exto (13. April 2008)

Hab herzlich gelacht.  

Die Fragen hätteste dir aber nicht selbst stellen müssen. Hätteste auch von mir haben können.
Ist dir aufgefallen, dass  sich den umdrehenden Spaziergängern (männl.), nachdem sie den nahenden Biker erkannt haben , oft ein Lächeln in's Gesicht stiehlt, dass schlagartig erlöscht, wenn sie von ihrer weiblichen Begleitung rüde aus dem Weg gezerrt wurden... 

Zu Menschen, die am Stock gehen, obwohl sie nicht gehbehindert sind, erspar ich mir mal meinen Kommentar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (13. April 2008)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> hey downhillfaller
> das sind ja schöne fotos aus dem süntel. ich war noch nie da, aber es scheint sich ja doch zu lohnen. kannst du mir aml ein paar tipps geben, wo diese und/oder andere trails zu suchen sind?
> besten dank
> der master



Der Süntel hat schon seine Reize  

1.kein Stau aufm Trail, es gibt nicht so unendlich viele dort wie im Deister (wenn mehr fahren gibts auch mehr Trails)
2.du brauchst keinen nett grüssen, weil da gibts keinen  
3.große Gruppen können ungehindert fahren, kleine Einmanngruppen   erst recht  
4.querliegende Bäume liegen auch noch nach Jahren quer, weil das keinen dort interessiert
5.dort gibt es keine Mooshütte, dafür nette andere Einkehrmöglichkeiten
6.Autos fahren dort so gut wie keine, im Deister waren vorletztes Wochenende mehr Autos unterwegs als Menschen und Radfahrer im Süntel zusammen
7.man kann da einfach gut bei SUPER Wetter am Wochenende fahren mit heftigen Steigungen und Klippen wo man 30 cm auf Trail am Abgrund vorbei rasen kann,
wo gibts denn sowas noch im Deister? Da hat man ja nur noch vor Wanderen mit Stöcken und entgekommenden Autos Angst. 
Die "bösen" Trails gibts ja nun auch nicht mehr (Mann hab ich Schwein gehabt das ich da nicht mehr runter muss  )
8.Die Topographie ist nicht so einfach wie im Deister, sprich rechts oder links runter und dann wieder rauf dann biste auf der Hauptstrasse (Kammweg)
9.mir fällt nix weiter ein, Barbie SHG dir vielleicht  

Also, ich fordere ein Sonntagsfahrverbot im Deister (für Autos )

Alles Klar 
Bis bald in irgendeinem Wald

Downhillfaller


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. April 2008)

Thema Süntel:
Vielleicht sollten wir den Evel mal eine Woche in den Süntel schicken, damit er das bisherige relativ schmale Trail-Angebot (im Vergleich zum Deister) etwas vergrößert 
Ansonsten hat der Süntel schon seine Reize. 
War auf alle Fälle ne super Tour (bis auf unser gemeinsames Tagesformtief ).
War ja auch wieder SSWB - Wetter 

Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (13. April 2008)

Hallo Allwetterbiker
der Süntel hört sich gut an!
Wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt sagt vorher bescheid dann komme ich mit,
Nur auf einem Nightride kann man noch weniger Rotsocken und Autos begegnen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. April 2008)

Wollte auch mal Hallo sagen, wir waren heute auch mal wieder im Deister.

Fazit:

viel Matsch, auch auf den (noch) heilen trails. 

kein biker am Annaturm (ca. 14.00)

nass, dreckig, trotzdem zufrieden

nächstes Mal wieder Süntel

Gruss,

Marco


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. April 2008)

Mädels +  Jungs wie wars beim Marathon,
keiner schreibt hier mal was.
Was soll ich denn Montag morgens denn sinnvolles machen ???

Dann fahr ich jetzt mal arbeiten  
Vg
Downhillfaller


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2008)

Gut wars.
Marathon ist allerdings der falsche Begriff für die Distanz. Halb- triffts eher. 21 km mit 405 Hm pro Runde (1-3 waren zu fahren)
Pünktlich zu unseren Eintreffen begann der Regen.
Klasse !
Kurz vor dem Start kam dann aber doch die Sonne durch.
Also möglichst spät in die Startaufstellung. Irgendwo hinstellen wo wir niemanden stören, denn einige richtig schnelle waren da.
Zum Start gleich mal 18% Asphalt über 2-3 km (ging erstaunlicherweise auf dem mittleren Blatt) dann ein längeres schnelles auf und ab auf breiten Wegen, zwei kurze Trails bergab und wieder heizen. Windschattenfahren wo immer es geht war angesagt. 1-2x hat es mir fast den Lenker weggehauen, weil mein Vordermann durch ein Loch gefahren ist und die Starrgabel das direkt meldet. Dann ein Antieg auf einer Wiese und ein Wurzeltrail der einem die Plomben raushaute. Kurz über die örtliche DH Strecke und zurück zur Zweiten Runde. Alle in allem leicht zu fahren.
Platz 19 in meiner Altersklasse mit höherem Schnitt als in 2007.
Und das mit Starrgabel 
Hoerman + exto sind auch Klasse gefahren (beide mit Handicap). Loni hatte etwas Pech. Dino und Wasserträger sind drei Runden gefahren.

Und passend zum Ende fiel auch wieder Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (14. April 2008)

joa, die Loni hat nicht aufgepasst und hat sich verfahren, aber wenn man als einzige Nichtlizenzfahrerin unterwex ist, steht man nachher doch aufm Treppchen.. eher ruhmlos allerdinx 
hab auch was ungewöhnliches gewonnen: 2 Flaschen Bier  Beweise gibt's hier


----------



## exto (14. April 2008)

Einbecker?


----------



## Loni (14. April 2008)

nö, Allersheimer


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2008)

Da in der Gegend gibt es - so glaube ich - Allersheimer.
Auch wenn ich glaube, dass Loni ohne auf den falschen Weg zu geraten auch auf dem Treppchen gestanden hätte, finde ich die Klasseneinteilung ziemlich GaGa.
Bis 13/15/17/20/30/40/50/60 Jahre für M/W und Lizenz/Hobby.
Das gibt bis zu 32 Klassen. Also bis zu 96 Podiumsplätze.  
Jeder kann ein Sieger sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2008)

klasse gefahren ist was anderes, und ob halb- oder wasweissich fürn 

 marathon ist mir auch wurscht. mir hat's gereicht. bin immer noch mächtig platt :-( 

 tja, das heißt für die nächste zeit halt training , training und nochmal training 
.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2008)

Gestern galt es ja, mal zu schauen, wie es sich anfühlt 
Die Vorbereitung für August ist natürlich noch laaaange nicht abgeschlossen.
Solange die Familie das zuläßt arbeiten wir an unserer "Form" (psychisch, physisch und Plauze)

Lächeln und weitermachen


----------



## firefighter76 (14. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gestern galt es ja, mal zu schauen, wie es sich anfühlt
> Die Vorbereitung für August ist natürlich noch laaaange nicht abgeschlossen.
> Solange die Familie das zuläßt arbeiten wir an unserer "Form" (psychisch, physisch und Plauze)
> 
> Lächeln und weitermachen



rudy welche plauze meinst du oder verwechselst du dich mit anderen 

@hoerman dafür das du solange krank warst nicht schlecht


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> joa, die Loni hat nicht aufgepasst und hat sich verfahren, aber wenn man als einzige Nichtlizenzfahrerin unterwex ist, steht man nachher doch aufm Treppchen.. eher ruhmlos allerdinx
> hab auch was ungewöhnliches gewonnen: 2 Flaschen Bier  Beweise gibt's hier



Na Klasse, 2   noch nicht mal richtig isotonisch 
Dolle Sache Euer Halb-oder was auch immer Marathon.
Dafür auch noch Startgeld bezahlen


----------



## Loni (14. April 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Na Klasse, 2   noch nicht mal richtig isotonisch
> Dolle Sache Euer Halb-oder was auch immer Marathon.
> Dafür auch noch Startgeld bezahlen



Hatten wir etwa vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es  *SAUSPAß*  gemacht hat?


----------



## dinosaur (14. April 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Mädels +  Jungs wie wars beim Marathon,
> Downhillfaller



Kurz vor dem Start wurde mitgeteilt, das die Strecke 3Km länger sei als im Vorjahr. Ich hab dann erst nach der ersten Runde realisiert, dass das pro  Runde gemeint war, bei 3 Runden also 9km und damit spürbar länger (auch mehr HM als letztes Jahr. 
In "meiner" Altersklasse M40 bin ich 5ter von 11, in der Einlaufwertung aller 3-Runden-Hobbyfahrer 17ter von 45 geworden. "Leider" trennen mich ja ein paar  Lebenstage von M50: da hätte es locker für das Treppchen gereicht. Naja-next year 
Fand die Runden auch gut zu fahren- die trails im Deister sind natürlich viel schöner 
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Na Klasse, 2   noch nicht mal richtig isotonisch
> Dolle Sache Euer Halb-oder was auch immer Marathon.
> Dafür auch noch Startgeld bezahlen



Nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Trotzdem hats Spaß gemacht.
So wie sonst in einer netten Gruppe fahren, etwas Wettkampfgedanke, nicht anhalten wenn die Beine brennen (eigentlich gar nicht - oder zumindest erst im Ziel anhalten). einfach mal "rücksichtslos 2+x Stunden heizen. 
Und sich dann hinterher so wie sonst auch von den Erlebnisse bei einem Abschluss-Weizen erzählen um  hinterher fest zu stellen, dass man zu alt und zu lahm für sowas ist, sich aber doch wieder anmelden wird.

YES


----------



## atrailsnail (14. April 2008)

Was ich wirklich klasse finde ist, dass ich mir durch euer Erzählen schön die  Fotos von euch angucken kann. 
Ich glaub, ich hab euch alle gefunden. Einer schöner als der Andere. 
Habt ihr als Deisterfreunde wenigstens den Schönheitswettbewerb gewonnen? Oder einen Trostpreis, weil ihr aus der BNW-Zone kommt?! (BNW = Biker nicht willkommen). 

Schade, ich wär gern dabei gewesen. Vielleicht nächst Jahr. 
Oder fahrt ihr auch in Altenau?


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Hatten wir etwa vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es  *SAUSPAß*  gemacht hat?



naja, als sauspaß will ich das gestern nicht betiteln. 
aber mit ner zeit von 2.h30min weiß ich jetzt , das ich noch ne menge trainingsrückstand habe. (schei$$ lungenentzündung)
jetzt gilt´s den schnellstmöglich aufzuholen. 
außerdem noch ein "wenig" gewichtstuning von 10 kg und ich bin hoffentlich wieder fit  .
nur bei so einem wetter hab ich auf training auch keine lust. 
ich will endlich frühling. 

p.s. 

wer fährt von euch eigentlich den kami-cup am 27/04 ?


----------



## Loni (15. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> naja, als sauspaß will ich das gestern nicht betiteln.


ich denke da besonders an die heizstrecke im Tal  *lächelmild* 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer fährt von euch eigentlich den kami-cup am 27/04 ?



was wie wo? bitte um link oder ähnlich hilfreiche Hinweise.

bin auf jeden Fall vom 1. bis 4. Mai beim BikeFestival in Riva -noch jemand?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2008)

gehört mit zur challenge4mtb . guckst du hier : 



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331139


----------



## Loni (15. April 2008)

fröhliches gehüpfe 
vielleicht komm ich zum anfeuern


----------



## exto (15. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer fährt von euch eigentlich den kami-cup am 27/04 ?



Wenn ich wieder fitt bin, fahr ich da auf jeden Fall. Ich bin allerdings diese Woche erst mal aus dem Rennen. Nachdem meine Cheffin aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, konnte ich mich doch noch dazu durchringen, mir ne AU Bescheinigung für diese Woche abzuholen. Der Doc hat allerdings empfohlen, Montag noch mal vorbei zu kommen 

Lena, du kannst dir ruhig mehr vornehmen, als anzufeuern. Das Ganze ist eher ein Sprintrennen auf nem netten Single-Trail. Kein abenteuerliches Gehüpfe...

Sehr zu empfehlen wegen der netten Atmosphäre. Allerdings sind Oberschenkelschmerzen quasi im Startgeld inbegriffen, weil's 2x ca. 1 Km VOLLGAS geht. Seeehr ungewohnt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ich denke da besonders an die heizstrecke im Tal  *lächelmild*
> was wie wo? bitte um link oder ähnlich hilfreiche Hinweise.
> 
> bin auf jeden Fall vom 1. bis 4. Mai beim BikeFestival in Riva - noch jemand?


 
Nö ich nicht, aber meine Eltern mit ´ner Bustour  .
Als ich in deinem Alter war habe ich solche Massenveranstaltungen auch mal mitgenommen, mag aber doch die familiäre Dinger lieber.
Bei Riva denke ich an: 4.000 Starter, 30 Minuten nach dem Startschuss erst die Linie überqueren, Stau vor Trails, schlechtes Wetter.
Aber auch Party, zehntausende von Bikern, Paste e Vino, Natur-Kulisse.

Fahr Ihr "nur" zum Rennen runter oder länger ?
Ich bin 5-6x im Urlaub dort gewesen.

Gruß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer fährt von euch eigentlich den kami-cup am 27/04 ?


 
Ich bin an dem WE in Osnabrück. Werde aber versuchen so 100+x km dort zu fahren.
Freitag Nachmittag den Wittekindsweg Richtung Osnabrück und je nach Uhrzeit ggf. Sonntag Abend von Lauenau nach Hause übern Deister.

Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (15. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei Riva denke ich an: 4.000 Starter, 30 Minuten nach dem Startschuss erst die Linie überqueren, Stau vor Trails, schlechtes Wetter.
> Aber auch Party, zehntausende von Bikern, Paste e Vino, Natur-Kulisse.
> .. "nur" zum Rennen runter oder länger ?
> Ich bin 5-6x im Urlaub dort gewesen.


bin vom 1. bis 4. mai da. das Rennen ist am 3. also auch bikes ausprobieren, den annern beim stunts machen zugucken und den Tüdel drumrum. ich werde berichten.  
*mir wurde ja nahegelegt, dass das specialized epic ein geeignetes Bike für mich sein könnte. mal schauen...
@exto: mal gucken. an dem Tag hat meine Freundin Geburtstag. Wenn se mitkommt... oder soooooo... is ja noch genug Zeit alles genau abzuwägen


----------



## Scott-y (15. April 2008)

Ich habe immer noch Zwangspause.   Mein Hinterrad ist immer noch in der Werkstatt (Radlager). Dadurch kann ich noch keine Sitzprobe machen. Mal sehen ob ich wieder fahren kann, .....Ich will wieder in den Wald!!!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> *mir wurde ja nahegelegt, dass das specialized epic ein geeignetes Bike für mich sein könnte. mal schauen...



nö, das ist nix für Dich!  
Das ist nur was für....  ähhhh    mich!


----------



## Loni (15. April 2008)

du hast doch schon so'n roten Blitz


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. April 2008)

Sachst aber Bescheid, wenns soweit ist, ne?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> *mir wurde ja nahegelegt, dass das specialized epic ein geeignetes Bike für mich sein könnte. mal schauen...



kauf dir was gescheites . nen  c u b e  

mit canyon und co . fährt schon der halbe deister rum 

oder was ganz edles nen liteville 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (15. April 2008)

Also da muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben: 

Ein Epic ist schon muss edles nur würde ich es in schwarz fahren ! (Bin da aber auch vorbelastet  )






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schappi (15. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kauf dir was gescheites . nen  c u b e
> 
> mit canyon und co . fährt schon der halbe deister rum
> 
> oder was ganz edles nen liteville 301



Ja aber Cube ist so teuer!!
(musst immer 3 haben damit eines fahrfertig ist)

Froschkönigin,
Ich würde wenn das Geld da ist auch ein Liteville nehmen.
Du solltest beim Fedeweg nicht so vorsichtig sein!
Mehr ist besser!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. April 2008)

Willst du dir ein zweites Racebike kaufen, oder eins zum touren und Spaß haben? Denn dann kommst du natürlich nicht am Simplon Lexx vorbei


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> (musst immer 3 haben damit eines fahrfertig ist)



eins zum fahren, eins als ersatzteillager und eins zum verleihen 

nicht wahr schappi


----------



## schappi (15. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> eins zum fahren, eins als ersatzteillager und eins zum verleihen
> 
> nicht wahr schappi



Da hast du recht!
Ohne dein Reaction wäre das nichts geworden im Bergwerk.
Und Freunde wie dich braucht Mann. Bei deinen Bikes brauche ich nicht einmal den Sattel verstellen wenn ich sie fahren will.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## der [email protected] (16. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kauf dir was gescheites . nen  c u b e
> 
> mit canyon und co . fährt schon der halbe deister rum
> 
> oder was ganz edles nen liteville 301



Ich will Dich ja nicht angreifen aber....Du willst nicht im Ernst ein Cube mit einem Speci vergleichen - oder?


----------



## schappi (16. April 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Ich will Dich ja nicht angreifen aber....Du willst nicht im Ernst ein Cube mit einem Speci vergleichen - oder?



Specialized sind sehr gute Bikes,
 aber wenn man in die Tests der Bikemagazine schaut sind Cube, Canyon und Ghost technisch und vom Rating auf dem gleichen Level.
Ich weiß also nicht was dich zu dieser Markenarroganz (die mir schon an dem einen oder anderem Speci Fahrer aufgefallen ist) veranlasst.
Begründe doch bitte einmal sachlich warum ein Specialized Bike besser ist als ein Cube Bike.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (16. April 2008)

Hui, da hab ich ja was losgetreten ... hihi... ich hab ja nun grad in mein RR (@Homer: die andere Rennmaschine) investiert und der Fullyplan ist eher langfristig ausgelegt (es sei denn es überkommt mich -Frauen shoppen ja gern  ). Ich kann also in Ruhe all Eure Vorschläge durchprobieren und dann gucken, was mir liegt und was ich brauch oder haben will oder oder oder. Da ich ja eher eine Bergauf- als Bergabziege bin, könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass ich nicht unbedingt den größten Wert auf den dicken Dämpfer leg. (kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass ich das Bergabrasen dann erst zu schätzen lern...)
Also alles offen, Danke für die Anregungen und Vorschläge... aber: Gemach Gemach!!  

Mal wieder zum Kern der Sache: Wie sieht's aus dieses WE?
Wie wär's denn mal damit, exto's/frasuka's Region zu erkunden (wenn Ihr euch als Guides anbieten mögt)? oder @SAWB: nochmal Bückeberge oder Süntel? oder oder oder??


----------



## exto (16. April 2008)

Ich bin raus für dieses WE. Erstens mal richtig auskurieren, 2. hat meine Lütte Konfirmation. Ich werd also mal n fettes Familienwochenende hinlegen. Freu ich mich schon drauf, weil es mittlerweile nur noch selten gelingt, die ganze Bande unter einen Hut zu bringen...

Happy Trails...


----------



## frasuka (16. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Mal wieder zum Kern der Sache: Wie sieht's aus dieses WE?
> Wie wär's denn mal damit, exto's/frasuka's Region zu erkunden (wenn Ihr euch als Guides anbieten mögt)? oder @SAWB: nochmal Bückeberge oder Süntel? oder oder oder??



Hallo,
auch ich bin raus.
Familienwochenende mit Terrasseaufräumundfrühlingsaufwachaktion 
Wehe, dass Wetter wird gut.
Viel Spaß beim Biken.
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (16. April 2008)

Auch ich bin raus für dieses We :-(

Silberhochzeit in Travemünde, zum Glück noch nicht die eigene.

VG
Downhillfaller


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. April 2008)

Aloah Leute,
hat wer Lust mit dem letzten SSWB  (aussterbende Rasse) diesen So. durch die BB zu heizen.
In den Süntel gehts dann wieder wenn Downhillybillypartylöwe   zurück ist.
Ich wollte diesen Sonntag in die BB . Habe auch nur So. Zeit. Im Deister ist es immer so voll Sonntags .
Also wenn wer Lust hat mitzukommen bitte melden. 
Ich hatte so an ne nette Trail - Runde mit Start um 11:00 in Reinsdorf (vorm verlassenen Hotel/Camping Parkplatz) gedacht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Deisterwildsau (16. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will am Sa so gegen 14 Uhr im Deister fahren, Startpunkt Mooshütte / Bad Nenndorf oder Nähe davon. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Loni (17. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah Leute,
> hat wer Lust mit dem letzten SSWB  (aussterbende Rasse) diesen So. durch die BB zu heizen.
> Ich wollte diesen Sonntag in die BB .
> Also wenn wer Lust hat mitzukommen bitte melden.
> ...



Hab Lust, klingt gut, ich glaub, das passt. ich poste Freitag abend, ob es tatsächlich passt. 
bin heut bis morgen in Goslar, aber wg. Arbeit ohne Rad.. 
bis denne


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2008)

also ich kann am sonntag erst ab 14.00 uhr . 

 liegt denn was für samstag an ? da kann ich den ganzen tag


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. April 2008)

Sonntag ab 14:00 wäre für mich auch besser, will denn heute Abend noch jemand auf ne kurze Abendrunde vorbeischauen?


----------



## matzebu (17. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah Leute,
> hat wer Lust mit dem letzten SSWB  (aussterbende Rasse) diesen So. durch die BB zu heizen.
> In den Süntel gehts dann wieder wenn Downhillybillypartylöwe   zurück ist.
> Ich wollte diesen Sonntag in die BB . Habe auch nur So. Zeit. Im Deister ist es immer so voll Sonntags .
> ...



Hallo, könnte sein das es am Sonntag im Bückerberg etwas voll wird. Es findet der 9 Bückeberg-Lauf statt. Start 09:30 bis ca. 12:00 Uhr. Eventuell sind für die Läufer sogar Abschnitte gesperrt. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. April 2008)

matzebu schrieb:


> Hallo, könnte sein das es am Sonntag im Bückerberg etwas voll wird. Es findet der 9 Bückeberg-Lauf statt. Start 09:30 bis ca. 12:00 Uhr. Eventuell sind für die Läufer sogar Abschnitte gesperrt.
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Hallo Matthias,
danke für die Info 
Dann starten wir halt um 14:00 Uhr in der Hoffnung, dass sich H+H( Homer und Hörman) noch anschließen. Außerdem werden wir nicht sehr viele Waldautobahnen fahren 
Wo findet denn der LAuf statt??
@Loni: Einverstanden??
@Schappi: Was is mit Dir, keine Lust?? In den BB scheint doch immer die Sonne 
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (17. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sonntag ab 14:00 wäre für mich auch besser, will denn heute Abend noch jemand auf ne kurze Abendrunde vorbeischauen?



Hallo Homer,Hallo Hoermann
würden würd ich gern aber können kann ich nicht.
Ich bin im Augenblick mit Arbeit so zu!!!

Am Sonntag im Westdeister da hätte ich Lust. Für mich wäre so ab 16:00 oder 17o Uhr gut geht das bei Euch auch?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Am Sonntag im Westdeister da hätte ich Lust. Für mich wäre so ab 16:00 oder 17o Uhr gut geht das bei Euch auch?
> i



16:00 oder 17:00 wäre prinzipiell sogar noch besser. Dann leidet das Familienleben nicht so sehr


----------



## slaine (17. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> liegt denn was für samstag an ? da kann ich den ganzen tag



ich auch   wie wärs mit dem bikepark in merxhausen?


----------



## schappi (17. April 2008)

Leute schaut euch mal das Video an!
http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill.html
Traumhaft
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. April 2008)

Im BB ist noch schön schlickig  komme gerade da her.
Am Ende bin ich noch fast in einer Riesenpfütze ertrunken  die war dann doch tiefer als mein Tretlager  

Schade hätte gerne mal am Sonntag das Rohloff-Bike angesehen und gehört  , aber für das Wochenende im Maritim Travemünde eingeladen werden     ist ja auch mal nicht schlecht.

Viele Spaß und Tom nimm das Schutzblech mit    

Downhillfaller


----------



## exto (17. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute schaut euch mal das Video an!
> http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill.html
> Traumhaft
> Gruß
> Schappi



Auf dem Video ist überall Schappi zu sehen... 

Meins gibt's hier:

http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill-stuerze.html


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Auf dem Video ist überall Schappi zu sehen...
> 
> Meins gibt's hier:
> 
> http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill-stuerze.html



Bei 1:12 gibts die Variante, mir der es meinen Neffe in Willingen vom Rad getrennt hat. Mit Marathonfully auf FR Piste => Einschlag mit dem Kinn zuerst.
Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Auf dem Video ist überall Schappi zu sehen...
> 
> Meins gibt's hier:
> 
> http://www.orschlurch.de/video/downhill-stuerze.html



aua , das tut schon vom zuschauen weh.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> ich auch   wie wärs mit dem bikepark in merxhausen?



hört sich gut an, nur soooo viel zeit hab ich dann doch nicht an diesem samstag. aber für ne 3-4h tour sollte es reichen. 

las uns das aber mal im auge behalten.  vllt. in 2 wochen ?


----------



## slaine (17. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, nur soooo viel zeit hab ich dann doch nicht an diesem samstag. aber für ne 3-4h tour sollte es reichen.
> 
> las uns das aber mal im auge behalten.  vllt. in 2 wochen ?



nächstes WE ist doch da kamicup bist da nicht auch?


----------



## slaine (17. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aua , das tut schon vom zuschauen weh.



der ist auch fies, armes steißbein und so


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> nächstes WE ist doch da kamicup bist da nicht auch?


 
voraussichtlich ja, hab nur ein paar terminschwierigkeiten . tanja ist am samstag auf einer hochzeit und ich wollte meine tochter am sonntag morgen eigentlich nicht mitnehmen . muß mal schauen. ich meinte mit 2 wochen auch das wochenende danach .


----------



## slaine (18. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> voraussichtlich ja, hab nur ein paar terminschwierigkeiten . tanja ist am samstag auf einer hochzeit und ich wollte meine tochter am sonntag morgen eigentlich nicht mitnehmen . muß mal schauen. ich meinte mit 2 wochen auch das wochenende danach .



ok. in 2 wochen würd ich lieber nach winterberg, falls schon auf ist bis dahin. Samstag Deister könnt ich mir auch vorstellen, es müssten aber frank-, farn- und grenzweg berücksichtigt werden


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Slaine 
ist der Grenzweg bei dem Wetter fahrbar?


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Slaine
> ist der Grenzweg bei dem Wetter fahrbar?


 
na klar !!  alles ist fahrbar. unser mangelndes fahrkönnen machen wir halt mit federweg weg  .


----------



## slaine (18. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na klar !!  alles ist fahrbar. unser mangelndes fahrkönnen machen wir halt mit federweg weg  .



also ich wollte mit dem HT antanzen  so nass ist es doch nicht?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. April 2008)

Schappi, wollen wir Sonntag spät Nachmittags dann von uns aus starten? Ich höre schon den Abschlusstrail der unkaputtbaren Deisterkreisler, den wir ausgelassen haben, rufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2008)

@slaine: Bist du Himmelfahrt in Winterberg? Dann sehen wir uns da!


----------



## slaine (18. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @slaine: Bist du Himmelfahrt in Winterberg? Dann sehen wir uns da!



hm eher weniger - bin schon die woche davor da, wg. dirtmasters


----------



## Berggurke (18. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Slaine
> ist der Grenzweg bei dem Wetter fahrbar?



Grenzweg macht noch keinen Sinn. Das Problem ist, dass der Boden noch komplett durchgeweicht ist. Nach den ersten paar Metern haben sich die Stollen zugesetzt und dann ist der Rest nur noch ein "fast" unkontrolliertes Rumgeschleuder. Zur Zeit sollte es ca 2 Wochen am Stück trocken bleiben das man da wieder (vernünftig)runter fahren kann!


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Schappi, wollen wir Sonntag spät Nachmittags dann von uns aus starten? Ich höre schon den Abschlusstrail der unkaputtbaren Deisterkreisler, den wir ausgelassen haben, rufen.



hallo Homer
Klar könne wir von dir aus starten. Ich bin dann 17:00 Uhr bei dir.

hat noch jemand Lust ?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> Samstag Deister könnt ich mir auch vorstellen, es müssten aber frank-, farn- und grenzweg berücksichtigt werden



hai marco, 
wann willste denn los ?
überlege ob fritzz oder sting zum einsatz kommen 
sind die trails überhaupt schon wieder fahrbar, oder ist das matsch pur ?
weil dann mach ich lieber ne lange, langsame runde auf dem sting auf den "noch genehmigten"  radwegen im deister .
würde gern früh starten ( 11 uhr ) weil ich nachmittags ab 15.30 h schon wieder nen anderen termin hab .

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2008)

11 Uhr ist mir morgen eher zu früh.
Ich warte noch auf Teile vom Shop.

Wenn der Hals nicht kratzt würde ich etwas legalbiking machen. Also Forst und Wanderwege.
Ggf. sogar ´ne Tour in den Süntel.


----------



## schappi (18. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 11 Uhr ist mir morgen eher zu früh.
> Ich warte noch auf Teile vom Shop.
> 
> Wenn der Hals nicht kratzt würde ich etwas legalbiking machen. Also Forst und Wanderwege.
> Ggf. sogar ´ne Tour in den Süntel.



Roudy
hast du nicht Lust am Sonntag um 17:00 Uhr mit Homer und mir eine Runde zu drehen?
Auch tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind legale Weg.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy
> hast du nicht Lust am Sonntag um 17:00 Uhr mit Homer und mir eine Runde zu drehen?
> Auch tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind legale Weg.
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich bin am sonntag mit kalli und barbie als guide in den bb´s. treffen uns am alten hotel um 14.00 uhr . warum kommt ihr denn nicht mit uns mit ?


----------



## Loni (19. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Dann starten wir halt um 14:00 Uhr
> @Loni: Einverstanden??




kann so spät nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (19. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai marco,
> wann willste denn los ?
> überlege ob fritzz oder sting zum einsatz kommen
> sind die trails überhaupt schon wieder fahrbar, oder ist das matsch pur ?
> ...



fritzz! viel hilft viel. komme doch auch mit dem FS sonst gammelt das noch fest im Keller.


----------



## schappi (19. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin am sonntag mit kalli und barbie als guide in den bb´s. treffen uns am alten hotel um 14.00 uhr . warum kommt ihr denn nicht mit uns mit ?



Muß ich mal mit meiner Regierung besprechen.
17:00 Uhr passt mir besser weil da nicht der Sonntagnachmittag so zerrissen ist.
War in letzter Zeit viel arbeiten.
Aber gestern habe ich es geschafft das erste Mal deises Jahr mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. April 2008)

Ich komm morgen früh erst um 7 ins Bett, bin dann aber ab ca. 15 Uhr mit ein paar Jungs im Westdeister unterwegs. Vllt sehen wir uns?


----------



## schappi (19. April 2008)

Hoerman Slaine,
wie wars denn heute gebt mal einen Lagebericht
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman Slaine,
> wie wars denn heute gebt mal einen Lagebericht
> Gruß
> Schappi



war ne coole truppe. bin über jägerallee und laube den frankweg zum treffpunkt waldkater gefahren.dort haben wir aber ca. 1 h gewartet, bis wir alle da waren. 
hatte dadurch leider nicht mehr ganz soviel zeit, und musste mich dahern gleich nach dem uphill und dem farnweg von den jungs verabschieden. 
alle mit integralhelm und fetten bikes unterwegs. 
wär gerne noch länger geblieben, aber die termine .... 

was ist jetzt mit dir, bist du morgen in den bb´s dabei. soll ja spitzen wetter mit bis zu 15°c werden. 
um 17.00 h wird´s ja schon fast wieder dunkel 

v.g 
hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. April 2008)

Den Grenzweg kann man doch bei jedem Wetter fahrn oder irr ich mich da?
Schappi, ich muß um 19 Uhr wieder zuhause sein wegen arbeiten, vllt könn wir ja den Trail zusammen fahren, ich hab ja deine Handynummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Den Grenzweg kann man doch bei jedem Wetter fahrn oder irr ich mich da?
> Schappi, ich muß um 19 Uhr wieder zuhause sein wegen arbeiten, vllt könn wir ja den Trail zusammen fahren, ich hab ja deine Handynummer.



warten wir mal auf slaine´s bericht , der wollte den grenzweg heute nachmittag noch fahren.


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich war jetzt auch 2 Tage im Wald. Nur leider nicht mit nem Bike sondern mit Axt und Säge . Für so nen Sesselpupser wie mich, natürlich hart.
Morgen in die BB geht klar. Wird bestimmt wieder SSWB - Wetter 
Ich komme dann mit Scotty um 14:00 zum Treffpunkt (altes Hotel).
@scotty: Ich schicke Dir meine Anschrift per PN.
@Loni: Schade, das Du als großer Fan der BB nicht dabei bist.  

Teilnehmer Liste bisher:
Hörman
Kalli
Scotti
Barbie
(und evtl. noch 1-3 Einheimische)

Gruß
Tom


----------



## slaine (20. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> warten wir mal auf slaine´s bericht , der wollte den grenzweg heute nachmittag noch fahren.



nope, wir waren dann noch so lang an der bmx-bahn, dass wir nur noch farn gefahrn sind. Aber wie Steffen sagte, Grenzweg ist bei jedem Wetter fahrbar, je feuchter es ist, desto weniger sollte man bremsen


----------



## schappi (20. April 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Den Grenzweg kann man doch bei jedem Wetter fahrn oder irr ich mich da?
> Schappi, ich muß um 19 Uhr wieder zuhause sein wegen arbeiten, vllt könn wir ja den Trail zusammen fahren, ich hab ja deine Handynummer.



Hallo Evel,
ich komme mit Homer die Strasse an der Bößquelle hoch die wir auch beim DK gefahren sind.
Wir sind dann so gegen 17:35 auf dem Kamm.
wir können uns dann ja auch dem Kammweg treffen und dann nach Lust und Zeit den Nordmanssturm trail und deinen Abschlusstrail vom DK fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> war ne coole truppe. bin über jägerallee und laube den frankweg zum treffpunkt waldkater gefahren.dort haben wir aber ca. 1 h gewartet, bis wir alle da waren.
> hatte dadurch leider nicht mehr ganz soviel zeit, und musste mich dahern gleich nach dem uphill und dem farnweg von den jungs verabschieden.
> alle mit integralhelm und fetten bikes unterwegs.
> wär gerne noch länger geblieben, aber die termine ....
> ...



Hallo Hoerman

ich habe den Sonntag bis 17:00 Uhr der Familie versprochen.

Habt Ihr Leute im Hermann Löns Gedächnissanzug getroffen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. April 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> nope, wir waren dann noch so lang an der bmx-bahn, dass wir nur noch farn gefahrn sind. Aber wie Steffen sagte, Grenzweg ist bei jedem Wetter fahrbar, je feuchter es ist, desto weniger sollte man bremsen



Schlecht für einen Angstbremser wie mich


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman
> 
> ich habe den Sonntag bis 17:00 Uhr der Familie versprochen.
> 
> ...



moin schappi,

nein haben wir nicht. leider, denn ich war darauf vorbereitet und hatte das NWaldLG dabei  und hätte denen das zugern unter deren dicke rote säufernase gehalten .


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman
> 
> ich habe den Sonntag bis 17:00 Uhr der Familie versprochen.
> 
> ...



dann viel spaß und grüsse an homer und knievel


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2008)

@ slidger -

was ist mit dir. lust auf ne kleine runde in den bückebergen ?
treffen 14.00 uhr in reinsdorf am alten verlassenen hotel .

v.g. sören


----------



## Phil81 (20. April 2008)

Gibt es eigendlich jemanden der ein paar Tips für den Sünteln hat? An der Hohenwand sind ja teilweise schon recht nette Technische Trails. Gibt es davon noch mehr? Auf der Wanderkarte sind diese ja leider nicht mal eingezeichnet obwohl diese Vorort ausgeschildert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (20. April 2008)

na das war ja mal ein matschfreies WE. 
sogar mit Sonne  schöööööööööön!!

Hat eigentlich jemand Fotos vom warm-up-Marathon?

heutige*BB*Biker: Wie waaaaaaaaar's?? (*auchmitgewollthätte*)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. April 2008)

Ich bin heute mit Schappi gleich 2 mal den neuen, superflowigen Abschlusstrail des DK gefahren. Am Nordmannsturm haben wir Evil Knievel, bei dem erfolgreichen Versuch, Rennradler im heimischen Wald auszuwildern, beobachten können.    Wenn diese scheuen Sportler erst einmal Vertrauen zum schlüpfrigen Untergrund gewonnen haben, sind uns sicher ein paar neue Weggefährten gewiss.


----------



## schappi (20. April 2008)

Der neue Trail ist endgeil! Superflowig!
Das mit dem Auswildern von Rennradlern im Walde hast du gut ausgedrückt Homer. Das trifft das Bild. Mit scheuen Augen betrachteten sie die ungewohnte Umgebung "so viele Bäume hier Und überberall geht es so steil runter"
Aber ich glaube schon das sie viel Spass hatten.
Homer nächsten Sonntag wieder.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> na das war ja mal ein matschfreies WE.
> sogar mit Sonne  schöööööööööön!!
> heutige*BB*Biker: Wie waaaaaaaaar's?? (*auchmitgewollthätte*)



Genau ,
eure Berichterstattung war auch schon mal besser.


----------



## Loni (20. April 2008)

bei Homer und Schappi kann man hingegen nicht meckern. 

will auch auf flowtrail!! 
aber hab diese Woche kein Rad  und bin eh fast die ganze Woche geschäftlich (in DEUTSCHLAND!!!) unterwex...


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. April 2008)

Hallo ihr Drängler ,
wir waren heute mit 5 Leuten in den sonnigen BBs .
Hat wie immer viiieeelllll Spaß gemacht    .
"Mastercube Sören" hat sogar sein Fritzz dabei gehabt.
Trails waren alle in bester Verfassung.
Daten: Ca. 34KM, 650HM bei SSWB-Wetter 
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer nächsten Sonntag wieder.
> 
> Schappi



fährst du jetzt nur noch um 17.00 uhr , oder wie soll ich das deuten 

dachte wir machen demnächst wieder unsere 11 uhr sonntagsrunden ?


----------



## schappi (21. April 2008)

Natürlich machen wir wieder unsere 11:00 Sonntagsrunden!

17:00 Uhr ist auch nicht schlecht weil: der Wald ist leerer und der Sonntag ist nicht so zerrissen. Nächsten Sonntag kann ich aber auch erst ab 17o Uhr eildieweil ich mit meiner Tochter für ihr Physik Abi lernen muss. Komm doch einfach mal mit dazu.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2008)

kein thema, mach ich gerne. nur hatte ich tom schon zugesagt, und wollte auch mal wieder was anderes sehen. wir könnten uns sonntags aber auch schon um 10.00h uns treffen, dann haben wir vom sonntag ein wenig mehr. obwohl das für die auswärtigen wohl etwas früh wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. April 2008)

Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast könnten wir Donnerstag oder Freitag am späten Nachmittag einen Runde im Westdeister drehen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast könnten wir Donnerstag oder Freitag am späten Nachmittag einen Runde im Westdeister drehen
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 lust ? 

 ich ? 

 immer  

 do. ab 17.30h , fr. ab 16h 

 zur not nehm ich das bike gleich mit zur arbeit und komme direkt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. April 2008)

Ich war Sonntag auch im Wald zu einer klassischen 3/50/1000.
Ich bin mal über Taternpfahl, Bielstein, Annaturm nach Bad Münder gefahren und habe auf die Aktionen und Reaktionen der Wanderer geachtet.
Keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.
Einer meinte sogar, ich könne den Trail fahren obwohl seine Wanderbegleiter den gerade hochkamen.  

Ich habe wenige Mountainbiker getroffen aber wahre Nordic-Walking-Geschwader.

Bis kurz vor zuhause war alles trocken. Aber dann standen mir die Tränen in den Augen und das Wasser im Schuh.
Kurz oberhalb Argestorf auf dem Trail wo wir uns beim DK1 das erste mal wegen tech. Defekte verloren hatten steht KEIN Baum mehr.
Die Treckerspuren sind tiefst schlammig und auf den Pfützen schwimmt fröhlich bunt schillerndes Öl.


----------



## Scott-y (21. April 2008)

Ich war auf der BB-Tour mit. Super !!! 
 So liebe ich das Biken , nicht zu steil bergauf und schööön lang bergab. Mir ist zwar klar, daß man um runter zu kommen auch erst rauf muß, aber das Verhältnis muß stimmen und das war super( Dank guter Führung). Auch das suchen nach der besten Linie durch oder um die Matschpfützen war für mich immer ein toller Spaß.  
Leider sieht es die drei nächsten WE nicht so toll aus, mal sehen wann ich was dazwischen schieben kann.


----------



## schappi (21. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lust ?
> 
> ich ?
> 
> ...



Hoerman
dann machen wir beide Tage!
Was hälst du davon?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (21. April 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Treckerspuren sind tiefst schlammig und auf den Pfützen schwimmt fröhlich bunt schillerndes Öl.



Es kommt selten vor, aber da fehlen mir die Worte!!!

Ich bin diese komplette Woche noch raus. Damit ist Kami Cup für mich leider gestorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> dann machen wir beide Tage!
> Was hälst du davon?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
geht klar, wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen ?


----------



## schappi (21. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geht klar, wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen ?


Vorschlag:
Donnerstag. Ostdeister, wenn du von der Arbeit direkt kommst dann Waldkater 
Freitag. Westdeister Am Besucherbergwerk
Zeiten überlasse ich dir


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Donnerstag. Ostdeister, wenn du von der Arbeit direkt kommst dann Waldkater
> Freitag. Westdeister Am Besucherbergwerk
> Zeiten überlasse ich dir



okay, dann also wie folgt 

do: 17.15 Uhr waldkater
fr : 15.50 Uhr besucherbergwerk 
+/- 5 min


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> okay, dann also wie folgt
> 
> do: 17.15 Uhr waldkater
> fr : 15.50 Uhr besucherbergwerk
> +/- 5 min



für Freitag melde ich mich schonmal für die Kurzrunde (1mal hoch und gleich wieder runter) an. Muss um 18.00 im Schaumburgischen sein.


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
die Gleitzeit machts mal wieder möglich   ,
hat wer Lust Morgen (Di.) ne Runde  im sonnigen Westdeister  zu drehen??
Ich wollte so um 16:30 möglichst vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz (Mooshütte, Bantdorfer Höhe ginge auch) starten.
Hatte so vor, einen Teil des letzten DK (max. 600 - 800HM) nachzufahren, an dem ich irgendwie verhindert war (Sören hat mich ja gestern schon dafür abgestraft ), hab die Aufzeichnung von Downhillfaller (der z.Zt. leider wegen der Rüsselpest verhindert ist).


Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (21. April 2008)

mäh!
hab kein Rad  
brauche dringend ein zweitbergrad. 
war heut schon im Laden, lecker Merida probegesessen, aber keine Zeit gehabt... nextes Mal...


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> (Sören hat mich ja gestern schon dafür abgestraft )



2 tritte in den allerwertesten sind ja auch wohl das mindeste , was du verdient hast 
alle anwesenden hatten mächtig spaß beim dk. 

p.s. viel spaß morgen, mein resturlaub ist leider rum


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. April 2008)

Auswildern!
Eine sehr schöne Beschreibung für die Tour am Sonntag. Super!


----------



## taxifolia (22. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> .....
> hat wer Lust Morgen (Di.) ne Runde  im sonnigen Westdeister  zu drehen??
> Ich wollte so um 16:30 möglichst vom Teufelsbrückenparkplatz (Mooshütte, Bantdorfer Höhe ginge auch) starten.



Bin dabei, Treffpunkt B.H wäre mir am liebsten, melde Dich  !

Gruß taxi


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. April 2008)

Hallo Taxi,
ich wollte schon einen faulen machen.....
Gut, da ich jetzt doch nicht alleine fahren muss, mache ich mich jetzt fertig.
BH geht in Ordnung.
Ich schicke Dir meine Handynr. per PN.
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (22. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Taxi,
> ich wollte schon einen faulen machen.....



..Du kannst bei meiner 10 Cigarillo / Tag Kondition trotzdem einen faulen machen - nimm was zu lesen mit .


Meine Nr auch per boardmail!
Taxi


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. April 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..Du kannst bei meiner 10 Cigarillo / Tag Kondition trotzdem einen faulen machen - nimm was zu lesen mit .
> 
> 
> Meine Nr auch per boardmail!
> Taxi



Hallo Taxi,
bin noch im Hellen an der BH angekommen.
War ne super Tour heute der DK light  und das bei SSWB Wetter. 
Jetzt weiß ich natürlich, dass Du ein Tiefstapler bist (von wegen keine Kondi....) 
Schade, dass andere Biker heute lange malochen mussten, krank waren oder gerade kein Bike hatten.  
Nächstes Mal  trinken wir noch ein Abschluß Weizen in der BH. 
Für die Statistiker: 750HM ca. 30Km (Tacho wieder defekt)
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (22. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Taxi,
> bin noch im Hellen an *der* BH angekommen.
> Nächstes Mal  trinken wir noch ein Abschluß Weizen *in der* BH.
> Für die Statistiker: 750HM ca. 30Km (Tacho wieder defekt)
> Gruß Tom



Tom
das heist an den BH
und
ein Abschlussweizen aus dem BH
oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (22. April 2008)

..ja , tolle Tour , danke auch für das guiding barbie und nicht ganz so feucht wie beim DK 1  1/2.   Es waren doch wohl eher 1200 hm und 45 km -ODER ??? Meine Beine merke ich jedenfalls . 

Gruß 
taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. April 2008)

schappi, 

wie sieht´s eigentlich mit dem wetter für donnerstag und freitag aus ?


----------



## taxifolia (22. April 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa schappi, das passt-  erst nicht mitfahren und berufliche Belastung vortäuschen und nun an der ortorogafphie vom barbie nörgeln-fies   


taxi


----------



## taxifolia (22. April 2008)

gut

taxi

( einer der kürzesten Beiträge hier )


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Tom
> ein Anschlussweizen aus dem BH
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Aloah Schappi,
keine schlechte Idee.
Also bei der nächsten Tour, Abschlussweizen aus dem BH, mal schauen wie die Wirtin reagiert 
Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (22. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schappi,
> 
> wie sieht´s eigentlich mit dem wetter für donnerstag und freitag aus ?



http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html



klasse


----------



## Scott-y (22. April 2008)

Jetzt fangt ihr schon an auch die Kilometer und HM in ,,gefühlten Werten" anzugeben.  Ein Hoch auf die Statistik! Na das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## Quen (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust auf ne CC-Runde (~40-50km, ~1000 HM) durch den Deister am kommenden Freitag?

Wollte gerne gegen 14 Uhr los. Treffen am Gehrdener Berg oder Deister (z.B. Waldkater).

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2008)

hai schappi 

 mit morgen alles klar ? 

 nicht das ich mein bike umsonst auf dem dach spazieren fahre 

 dann bis morgen 

 hoerman


----------



## schappi (23. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai schappi
> 
> mit morgen alles klar ?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich sage ich mache das, dann mache ich das auch!
17:15 am Waldkater.
ich habe morgen und Übermorgen Urlaub mit Tochter für Physik Abi lernen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Titanspeiche (23. April 2008)

Hey Knievel

thanx für den geilen guide gestern   Finde ich superschön wie Du/Ihr die alten Klassiker rausgeshaped habt  Bin übrigens tatsächlich nochmal hochgekurbelt, hab den Eulen gute Nacht gesagt und meine Feder-Starrgabel den schwarzen Weg runtergerockt 

jupp bis zum nächsten mal,

alte Titanspeiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.svenson (23. April 2008)

Titanspeiche schrieb:


> Hey Knievel
> 
> thanx für den geilen guide gestern   Finde ich superschön wie Du/Ihr die alten Klassiker rausgeshaped habt  Bin übrigens tatsächlich nochmal hochgekurbelt, hab den Eulen gute Nacht gesagt und meine Feder-Starrgabel den schwarzen Weg runtergerockt
> 
> ...



Hej Titanspeiche, 

was machst Du denn Dienstags im Wald??? Ich dachte, Du bist verliebt oder komponierst fleißig Rockklassiker - lang nix mehr gehört. Wie wärs denn demnächst mal wieder mit ´ner gemeinsamen Runde??? Dies Wochenende bin ich mit dem Renner zur Tour d´Energie in Gö, aber das WE drauf hab ich außer biken nix vor.

Greeetz,
Sven


----------



## Titanspeiche (23. April 2008)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Hej Titanspeiche,
> 
> was machst Du denn Dienstags im Wald??? Ich dachte, Du bist verliebt oder komponierst fleißig Rockklassiker - lang nix mehr gehört. Wie wärs denn demnächst mal wieder mit ´ner gemeinsamen Runde??? Dies Wochenende bin ich mit dem Renner zur Tour d´Energie in Gö, aber das WE drauf hab ich außer biken nix vor.
> 
> ...



Hey Hopfens*#'***

cool - ja - habe halt Urlaub und bin auch gerade im Basecamp Bredenbeck und gleich fahhh ich über Deister nach hause, an meiner Karriere als int. Popstar zu arbeiten (Konzert So. 18:00 Musikzentrum). Haste die Carvel eigentlich noch? Lass mal auffn Bierchen treffen OK?

cu, K.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> mäh!
> hab kein Rad
> brauche dringend ein ... Merida


*
Multivan Merida: grosser Diebstahl beim Mountainbike-Weltcup in Belgien*

Loni, Loni... 



 

Samy


----------



## schappi (23. April 2008)

Wenn Loni demnächst mit einem neuen Bike herumfährt muss sie bestimmt viel Lästereien über sich ergehen lassen.
Egal ob Bike oder Dackelschneider
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah Schappi,
> keine schlechte Idee.
> Also bei der nächsten Tour, Abschlussweizen aus dem BH, mal schauen wie die Wirtin reagiert
> Bis denne
> Gruß Tom



Ja das hat Vorteile, je nach Durst ordert man eine andere Körbchengröße.
Dann bestellt man nicht mehr profan ein großes Weizen sondern
Ein Weizen Körbchengröße D
Und wenn man ein kleines Bier will:
ein Bier Körbchengröße B
Ich finde das sehr praktisch.
Taxi das sollte die BH einführen.
Bier aus dem BH auf der BH
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (24. April 2008)

Bekomm ich dann Iso-Getränke  aus einem Sport-BH?


----------



## Titanspeiche (24. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> *
> Multivan Merida: grosser Diebstahl beim Mountainbike-Weltcup in Belgien*
> 
> Loni, Loni...
> ...



Weia - wassn passiert ham sie Dir das Rad geklaut?


----------



## Titanspeiche (24. April 2008)

Moin Leude,

der Knievel hat mir gesagt hier liegen irgendwo die lustigen Bilder aus der Presse und so - von dem kürzlichen Mountainbiker-Förster-Bauern-Krieg. Ich suche vor allem diese Bild mit den "Bauern" und den Mistforken  

Ach ja.: Bin Samstag so ab 15:00 An den Wasserrädern anzutreffen. Da gibt's wohl Bier  !

cu, alte Titanspeiche


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2008)

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php...VtZnHwryIP.JPG
 bitte scheeen


----------



## schappi (24. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





Titanspeiche schrieb:


> Moin Leude,
> 
> der Knievel hat mir gesagt hier liegen irgendwo die lustigen Bilder aus der Presse und so - von dem kürzlichen Mountainbiker-Förster-Bauern-Krieg. Ich suche vor allem diese Bild mit den "Bauern" und den Mistforken
> 
> ...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (24. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf ne CC-Runde (~40-50km, ~1000 HM) durch den Deister am kommenden Freitag?
> 
> ...



hey....hast Du Lumpenhund da schon wieder frei!!!
ev.am Sonntag ne Runde durch den D.??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. April 2008)

Hallo!

Am 5./6. Mai hab ich schulfrei. Falls da jemand frei hat, hätte ich Lust auf ne schöne Runde.
Hat jemand Zeit?

Johann


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. April 2008)

Hallo Schappi,
bleibt´s morgen beim BesucherBW um 15.30?


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> bleibt´s morgen beim BesucherBW um 15.30?



15.30 schaff ich nicht, muss bis 15.00 uhr arbeiten. 
denke awb-basche sollte ich über die a2 in 45 min schaffen . 
wird also eher 15.45h uhr werden. 

angesagt war ürsprunglich 16.00 uhr. 
sollte ich schneller sein, funk ich euch nochmal an.

so, dann bis morgen

werd jetzt erstmal mein dickes knie kühlen. gab ne feine erdung über den lenker heute  und irgendwas war dabei meinem knie im weg .


----------



## Slidger (25. April 2008)

Hello,

können wir mal zusammenfassen was am WE im D und Umgebung abgeht?
Irgendwelche DH? Oder nur DK?
Wobei die BB auch mal interessant wären. Was geht eigentlich im Süntel ab, kann mir jemand nen guten Treff. empfehlen?
Für mich ist eher der So. Interessant, da ich jeden Tag mit dem Bike diese Woche zur Arbeit und zurück gedüst bin.
ähm...
Wie wärs wenn die Anzahl der Abkürzungen reduziert werden könnte?
Nicht jeder weiss was ein DK ist wer BB ist und warum man einen WK auch ohne Alkohol bekommen kann.
DANKE

Soviel ich weiss:
DK Deisterkreisel
BB Bückeberge
WK Waldkater
DH Downhill
Wenn nicht... klärt mich auf.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. April 2008)

Aloa,
Du hast BH vergessen.
BH = Trinkgefäß oder Bantdorfer Höhe 
Gruß Tom
(Mir steht leider ein Weekend ohne biken bevor, mein böser Doc hat mir ca. 20 Kakteenstachel aus meinen Fingern geschnitten und mir dann auch noch Bikepause verordnet   )


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2008)

hallo bernd,



am WE steht bisher nur der So um 17.00 als Termin fest. 

Schappi, Homer und ich treffen uns am BesucherBW zur kl. Tour im WD.

 das war auch der TP zum DK 



 - WE = Wochenende 

 - SO = Sonntag 

 - BesucherBW = Besucherberkwerk 

 - WD = Westdeister 

 - TP = Treffpunkt 

 - DK = kennst du ja schon (Deisterkreisel)

 so dann MfG 

 hoerman


----------



## schappi (25. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloa,
> Du hast BH vergessen.
> BH = Trinkgefäß oder Bantdorfer Höhe
> Gruß Tom
> (Mir steht leider ein Weekend ohne biken bevor, mein böser Doc hat mir ca. 20 Kakteenstachel aus meinen Fingern geschnitten und mir dann auch noch Bikepause verordnet   )



Arbeitsunfall, bei der Pflege der Büroblumen?


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. April 2008)

Hl,

ao wr sn nt zu ve Akzg nm  

Hallo,

also wir sollten nicht zu viele Abkürzungen nehmen wollte ich schreiben  

Aber BB kann Benther Berg oder Bückeberg heissen, ist nix gut  

Vorschlag *BB=Benther Berg *und *BKB=Bückeberg *und *Süntel=Süntel*, meinetwegen auch SÜ und Deister=????

Diese WE bin ich raus, Rüsselpest ist fast wech, aber aus Hoermann's Fehlern   hab ich gelernt, oder nennen wir es Hoerman's Übermotivation (abgekürzt:ÜM) 

Hab die letzten Tage etwas Zeit gehabt und mich mit GPS und Harz intensiv beschäftigt, ich will mal hoffen das es dieses Jahr mal öfter auf einem Wochenende in den Harz geht  

Bis bald im Wald
Downhillybillyschniefnase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> bleibt´s morgen beim BesucherBW um 15.30?



Hallo Hoerman
ich bin auch so gegen16:30-16:45 am BesucherBW zur WDET.
Das kleine braune Pony ist schon ganz aufgeregt.
Hoffentlich ist das mit Hoemans Knie nichts ernstes.
Er musste gestern erstmal einen neuen Trail abschmecken.
(ein echter Biker erkennt jeden Trail am Geschmack!)

@Slidge 
es gibt noch die klBT (kleine BergeTour)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman
> ich bin auch so gegen16:30-16:45 am BesucherBW zur WDET.
> Das kleine braune Pony ist schon ganz aufgeregt.
> Hoffentlich ist das mit Hoemans Knie nichts ernstes.
> ...


 
15.30 - 15.45 h  n i c h t 16.30h !!!
 knie zwickt noch ein wenig, aber wird schon gehen.

 gestern die prellung noch kräftig gekühlt 

 ich lass mir doch die trails heute nicht von so'ner lapalie entgehen *grins*


----------



## schappi (25. April 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hl,
> 
> ao wr sn nt zu ve Akzg nm
> 
> ...



den Deister teiltman auf in WD und OD
Im WD sind die Guten und im OD gibt es NM (Noltemeier und seine Trailzerstörer)
Du und Barbie müsst unbedingt mal wieder kommen damit wir euch ein paar neue Touren zeigen. Der Trail den Hoerman gestern abgeschmeckt hat ist klasse und auch der Abschlusstrail vom DK hat Anlagen zum Klassiker.
Wie wäre es mit dem 3.oder 4. Mai.
Das können wir ja am 2. bei einem WB aus BH Größe D besprechen-
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Arbeitsunfall, bei der Pflege der Büroblumen?



Hi Schappi,
ich hätte das ganze ja wie Hoerman als Bikeunfall darstellen können. (Hoerman hat sich doch auch die Schreibtischschublade ans Knie geschlagen, oder Sören  ) Hätte schreiben sollen, beim Sturz übern Lenker in die Dornen..... In Wirklichkeit war's ein Anschlag eines Steuerberaters auf mich. Die mögen mich einfach nicht so richtig. 
Viel Spaß heute auf den neuen Trails. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2008)

sorry tom,

aber ne schreibtischschublade tut nicht annähernd so weh, und macht auch keine blauen flecke  

 war aber ein schöner abgang über den lenker 

 da ich recht langsam war, geschah das ganze auch noch in slow-motion *grins* 

 hat eigentlich nur noch gefehlt, das schappi die fernbedienung zückt, und review oder pause drückt 

 aber jetzt mal butter bei die fische 

 kaktusstacheln im finger ? , das kannste deiner großmutter erzählen 

 und was ist nun wirklich passiert ????????


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sorry tom,
> 
> aber ne schreibtischschublade tut nicht annähernd so weh, und macht auch keine blauen flecke
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so, habs gerade mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Alle Finger fett mit Plaster umwickelt  
Aber das hält einem doch nicht vom Biken ab, oder  
Die Hand ist doch noch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (25. April 2008)

Hi Sören,
du willst wieder alles und das auch noch möglichst genau wissen.... 

Ich hab die Dinger schon bei unserer letzter BB Tour in den Fingern gehabt. Die waren so fein, dass man sie nicht gesehen, daführ aber gefühlt hat.
Da sich das ganze entzündet hatte mussten sie nach 1 Woche raus.
(So, dass muss reichen zum Thema Kaktus, nicht, dass es wieder so losgeht wie mit der / dem BH. Alles weitere am 2. beim Pils aus Tulpe/BH (egal) )
@Schappi: Termine machen wir am besten auch beim Meeting. DHB (*D*own*h*illy*b*illy) und ich wollten vielleicht ne Runde in den Harz oder die Tour PWS (Porta - Wesergebirge - Süntel) in Angriff nehmen.
Aber erstmal das Wetter  abwarten. Die neuen Trails  müssen auf alle Fälle getestet werden.
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Da sich das ganze entzündet hatte mussten sie nach 1 Woche raus.
> weichei , dann kannste damit jetzt ja auch biken gehen. wir starten um 15.45h am besucherbw in basche.


----------



## Berggurke (25. April 2008)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf ne CC-Runde (~40-50km, ~1000 HM) durch den Deister am kommenden Freitag?
> 
> ...



Könnte es bis 14:00 zum Gehrdener Berg schaffen. Ich hoffe du bist noch mal vorher on!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> am WE steht bisher nur der So um 17.00 als Termin fest.
> hoerman



Der Sonntagstermin wurde auf 14.00 vorverlegt. Treffpunkt bleibt das Besucher BW


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. April 2008)

Barbie und ich müssen morgen abend bei Barbie's Frau (ist das dann Ken??)die Kehlen kräftigst befeuchten  
Am Sonntag hat er dann Fahrverbot auf den Trails  
Ich sowieso  

DHB
*D*own*H*illy*B*illy

meine neue Abkürzung (Danke Barbie)


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Barbie SHG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da sich das ganze entzündet hatte mussten sie nach 1 Woche raus.
> ...


----------



## Slidger (25. April 2008)

Lol,

ihr seid grossartig!

Die 5431 Antworten im Biken in Bremen Fred müssen doch wohl zu knacken sein.
Auf gehts damit wir bald den Rückstand auf unter 1000 schaffen.

Sonntag 17 Uhr...
Ihr fahrt immer so spät...
Ich werde wohl so zwischen 10 und 11 meinen Startplatz bei MH beziehen.
Um dann die Nord-Süd Querung des Deisters zu starten.

MfG

Börnd


----------



## schappi (26. April 2008)

Gestern auf dem Fuhkturmtrail wad wieder der "Stöckchenleger " unterwegs.
Auf den oberen Teil hatte er anscheinend nicht genügend "Baumaterial" da kann man mit einem Lupfer des Vorderrads leicht drüber, aber auf dem unteren neuen Teil war aller voll mit großen Hindernissen alle 20m. Wir haben aufgeräumt.
Ich warte mal das ich den erwische! 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. April 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Lol,
> 
> ihr seid grossartig!
> 
> ...


Extra für dich auf 14: 00 Uhr vorverlegt
bis bald im Wald
Schappi
P.S.: ich ahbe mal gerechnet: im October/November müssten wir die Bremer als stärksten Thread im Forum ablösen


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. April 2008)

Die Bremer haben ja auch 2 Jahre Vorsprung!
Aber das holen wir ganz schnell ein  

DHF (downhillfaller)

die *einzige *zugelassene Abkürzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. April 2008)

War heute mit Homer, Hoerman und Slidger im WD 3 Trails abgesurft.
NT, FT, und den Neuen (RT), war klasse, Heerscharen von Wanderern auf den Hauptwegen (immer schön gegrüßt), auf den Trails waren wir die einzigen.
Slidger musste erst mal eine Geschmacksprobe vom neuen Trail nehmen und sich ein Brandzeichen mit der Bremsscheiben verpassen ist aber ansonsten super gefahren und war stolz auf sich das er alle Trails (besonderst den NT) gepackt hat. 

Der WD ist doch bei weitem nicht so stark von Bikern frequentiert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Der WD ist doch bei weitem nicht so stark von Bikern frequentiert.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das sollte sich bald ändern wenn taxi die BH zum neuen Bikemekka macht   . War heute auf jeden Fall ne schöne Runde mit viel Flow


----------



## Jimmy (27. April 2008)

Hallo,
war von euch gestern wer im Wiehengebirge zwischen Wildem Schmied und  Kaiser unterwegs?
Habe gedacht Gesichter bzw. Räder hier schonmal gesehen zu haben.
Würde mich zwecks Kontaktaufnahme mal interessieren!
Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Das sollte sich bald ändern wenn taxi die BH zum neuen Bikemekka macht   . War heute auf jeden Fall ne schöne Runde mit viel Flow



Also das kann ich so nicht bestätigen   Wir waren heute mal als Wanderer auf Geo-Cache Suche im Deister und sind dann am Nachmittag in der BH eingekehrt.
@Taxi: hab mich kurz nach dir bei deinem Schwiegerpapa erkundigt,  ob du den auch ein lieber, hilfsbereiter Schwiegersohn bist usw.
Er war dann plötzlich sehr kurz angebunden  

Ein Balken und eine Biker-Speisekarte habe ich auch nicht vorgefunden  
Da besteht noch Handlungsbedarf.

Bis bald im Wald
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Slidger musste erst mal eine Geschmacksprobe vom neuen Trail nehmen und sich ein Brandzeichen mit der Bremsscheiben verpassen ist aber ansonsten super gefahren und war stolz auf sich das er alle Trails (besonderst den NT) gepackt hat.



haben wir da nicht noch eine lege vergessen ?
meine doch, dich auch am boden gesehen zu haben, oder hatte ich da eine halluzination  . 
ob nun am ast hängengeblieben, oder wie/was auch immer.
bodenprobe bleibt bodenprobe


----------



## bbiker (27. April 2008)

hallo 
wo ist den der deister ?????


----------



## Slidger (28. April 2008)

Wo der Deister ist??

hmm
gute Frage... auf meiner Map ganz oben.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja Internet... da kannst du auf der Homepage www.google.de den Suchbegriff Deister eingeben.
Dann kuk mal in Niedersachsen, in der Nähe von Hannover.
Denn Google bietet auch ne Map an.

Hat voll Spass gemacht heute, leider schaffe ich es nur am Wochenende zu fahren, aber vielleicht während der Sommerferien da werde ich auch in der Woche Zeit haben.

Jaja, ich hab mich hingelegt... aber war nur nen Versuch um zu sehen ob ich richtig reagiere.
Dafür habe ich mir extra nen weichen Bereich des Mördertrails ausgesucht und mich so abgerollt so...
Aber ohne kratzspuren wärs doch keine richtige Tour gewesen.
Wie heisst noch mal der Schnellverschluss für das Cube?

MfG

Bernd


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. April 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1252
> brauchst die 38 mm
> 
> mfg
> ...


----------



## schappi (28. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> haben wir da nicht noch eine lege vergessen ?
> meine doch, dich auch am boden gesehen zu haben, oder hatte ich da eine halluzination  .
> ob nun am ast hängengeblieben, oder wie/was auch immer.
> bodenprobe bleibt bodenprobe



recht hast Du!
mea culpa:
Ja ich habe auf dem NT mit dem Lenker in einen Ast eingefädelt und eine Lege gemacht (zum Glück im unteren weichen Teil)
gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (28. April 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war von euch gestern wer im Wiehengebirge zwischen Wildem Schmied und  Kaiser unterwegs?
> Habe gedacht Gesichter bzw. Räder hier schonmal gesehen zu haben.
> Würde mich zwecks Kontaktaufnahme mal interessieren!
> ...



Hallo,
ja wir waren im Wiehengebirge (Samstag) von Lübbecke über Nonnenturm? zu den Dinospuren.

48 KM 1000HM,

dank auch noch mal an den Locl Nippelspanner, war ne schöne Tour.
Sind gestern noch mal 60 Km Cross country gefahren.
Ich denke wir haben da noch Trainingsbedarf.

Tintin


----------



## taxifolia (28. April 2008)

Gut dass ich am Sontag im Rastiland war und nicht bei eurer Lege- Tour dabei war. Rastland hat übrigens auch flow.

@downhillfaller:
Du hast es gewagt, meinen Schwiegervater an einem ( hoffentlich betriebsamen) Sonntag  mit etwas anderem als einer Bestellung anzuquatschen- mutig mutig. Er ist nämlich nicht der streßfesteste, der Gute, und kommt dann ziemlich barsch rüber. Der Streß beginnt bei einem Gast  
Zum Balken für Moutainbiker: Drinnen gibt es Klos 

Wenn ich den Balken nicht eingenhändig aufstelle, wirds auch keinen geben fürchte ich. 

Ich bleib dran.

Taxi


----------



## nippelspanner (28. April 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja wir waren im Wiehengebirge (Samstag) von Lübbecke über Nonnenturm? zu den Dinospuren.
> 
> 48 KM 1000HM,
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, aber wir waren ganz woanders als Jimmy!


----------



## Loni (28. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> *
> Multivan Merida: grosser Diebstahl beim Mountainbike-Weltcup in Belgien*
> 
> Loni, Loni...
> ...



höhö, 
wär auch schön, so'n Lieferwagen voller Räder nur für mich....  
ich muss ja nur zeitweise auf mein Rad verzichten, Donnerstag bin ich dann ja mit meinem grauen Eselchen in Riva (Belohnung für die Zeit des Entbehrens) und danach kommt es wieder in den Genuss hiesiger Matschbrocken  (und dann wohl Libyen  )


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. April 2008)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt...


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. April 2008)

Ich glaub der Stöckchenleger vom Funkturm muß ein Rentner sein, soviel Zeit kann doch niemand haben. Was er aber nich weiß is, das wir viel mehr sind die da aufräumen, deswegen kann der Vollidiot nich gewinnen, ha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (28. April 2008)

In den letzten Jahren ist mir nur 1x eine nette ältere Damen dort entgegen gekommen.

Wen sollen wir denn da stören? Tiere? Oder erschrecken wir die Leute mit ihren Motorsägen  

Aber Evel hat recht: Wir sind mehr  

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. April 2008)

das waren aber schon keine kleinen ästchen oder stöckchen mehr. das waren schon ganze bäume, die wir da am freitag erstmal weggeräumt haben. 
auch lagen ca. 30 cm dicke abgesägte holzklötze an den einstiegen und unübersichtlichen streckenteilen.

aber jetzt sind sie ja fast alle wieder   w e c h


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. April 2008)

@ exto 

nippelspanner hat´s ja schon im kleinen kreis am samstag vorgemacht. 

wann spielst du mal (wieder) den "guido" und zeigst uns "deisterranern" mal das wiehengebirge und seine trails ?

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## Jimmy (28. April 2008)

Ich habe im Wiehengebirge eine Gruppe gesehen von 3 Leuten meine ich.
Einmal Canyon Nerve und einmal nen Scott Ransom Carbon.
Keiner von euch?


----------



## exto (28. April 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...der Stöckchenleger vom Funkturm muß ein Rentner sein, soviel Zeit kann doch niemand haben....



...außer vielleicht schichtarbeitende ÖPNVler...


   


Ich vermute, der Mann (Frauen machen im Allgemeinen so'n Blödsinn nicht) hat ne Mission: Die Vertreibung des letzten Bikers aus dem Wald!

Seht euch doch mal um. Solche Typen gibt's überall. Da werden Kämpfe bis auf's Blut gefochten, und das an allen Fronten: In Sportvereinen, am Gartenzaun, am Arbeitsplatz und, und, und. Ich könnte allein 10 Leute benennen, die sowas tun würden, wenn sie nicht schon ne andere "Mission" hätten 

Who the fu** cares ???


----------



## schappi (28. April 2008)

Exto 
was macht der Fuss?
Werd schnell wieder fitt wir müssen bald wieder biken wir haben dir und Niggels einiges zu zeigen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (29. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...zeigst uns "deisterranern" mal das wiehengebirge und seine trails?


Will am Samstag an der Porta fahren und werde da 2 andere Biker guiden. Schätze mal, das wäre auch was für die trailverliebten "Deisterianer". Wer sich anschließen möchte: PN am mich, dann gibt´s mehr Infos.
(Ist hier ja schließlich der Deister- und nicht der Wiehengebirgsfred...  )


----------



## exto (29. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> was macht der Fuss?
> Werd schnell wieder fitt wir müssen bald wieder biken wir haben dir und Niggels einiges zu zeigen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Na ja, Fahren geht schon. Hab letzte Woche immerhin so um 160 km / 2500hm gefahren. Allerdings schöööön vorsichtig auf der Straße. Der "härteste" Trail war der Schotterweg am Mittellandkanal  . Kami Cup ist für mich leider leider nicht drin gewesen   War jemand von euch da?

Ich denke, was die Trailballerei angeht, mach ich lieber noch 2 Wochen Pause. Problem ist das Ausklicken und Abstützen mit dem linken Fuß. Aber es geht aufwärts !!!  

Als Ersatzprogramm gibt's das hier: http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/index.php?sid=5&content=16&nav=31. Nett, familiär und zwei im Rennkalender wohl einmalige Bachdurchfahrten  

Wer kommt hin? Roudy und Hoerman doch sicher, oder?


----------



## Loni (29. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Als Ersatzprogramm gibt's das hier: http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/index.php?sid=5&content=16&nav=31.



Frauen dürfen nur 15 km und Männer 30????

Soooooowas kann ich nicht unterstützen und rufe zum Boykott auf.


----------



## schappi (29. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Frauen dürfen nur 15 km und Männer 30????
> 
> Soooooowas kann ich nicht unterstützen und rufe zum Boykott auf.



Dann must du dich als Mann melden! 

Wann kommt den der Mann mit dem Torque wieder nach Hannover.
Ich habe ihm doch eine schicke Trailtour versprochen.
Gruß
Schappi

(was macht dein Transporter voller Bikes? hast du noch welche abzugeben?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (29. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann must du dich als Mann melden!


   ob man mir das abkauft?  


schappi schrieb:


> Wann kommt den der Mann mit dem Torque wieder nach Hannover.
> Ich habe ihm doch eine schicke Trailtour versprochen.



Wohl Pfingsten. Da finden wir dann schon nen Zeitpunkt zum faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn!!!



schappi schrieb:


> (was macht dein Transporter voller Bikes? hast du noch welche abzugeben?)


bin leider rückwärts gegen einen Baum gefahren..*...jaja Frauen am Steuer, gell??* Jetzt sind die schönen Böcke hin...  Baum und ich sind glücklicherweise heil geblieben.


----------



## schappi (29. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ob man mir das abkauft?



Dan must du dir halt einen Vollbart ankleben und etwas tiefer sprechen.


----------



## exto (29. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Frauen dürfen nur 15 km und Männer 30????
> 
> Soooooowas kann ich nicht unterstützen und rufe zum Boykott auf.



Nu reg dich mal nicht auf... 

*Alte* Männer, so wie ich, dürfen auch nicht die vollen 30 km...


----------



## Loni (29. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nu reg dich mal nicht auf...


Ich reg mich nicht auf, ich boykottiere.  


exto schrieb:


> *Alte* Männer, so wie ich, dürfen auch nicht die vollen 30 km...


dass man sowas darf, bei dem neuen Antidiskriminierungsgesetz....


----------



## Loni (29. April 2008)

Sonne scheint. 
aus Ermangelung eines MTBs und ständigem Trainingsbedarf schwinge ich mich jetzt auf mein hübsches neues RR  Yippeeee!


----------



## schappi (29. April 2008)

Waaas,
du hast dir einen Dackelschneider gekauft?
Zeichmalnbild
schappi


----------



## Scott-y (29. April 2008)

Ich hätte morgen Lust ein wenig im Deister über ,,Stöckchen" zu hüpfen. Jemand Lust ich kann ab ca.15 Uhr. Der Treffpunkt ist etwas variabel. Ich bin nur halt morgen ohne Auto, also alles was mit Fahrrad und Bahn zu erreichen ist ist mir Recht.  Tel.: 01577 / 4379520


----------



## Loni (29. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Waaas,
> du hast dir einen Dackelschneider gekauft?
> Zeichmalnbild
> schappi



Jo, hab gehört, dann wird man schneller am Berg 
außerdem machts Spaß
zeigebild:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. April 2008)

Glückwunsch, Lena, echt schick!
Wieviel wiegt sowas?
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (29. April 2008)

Schickes Radl Lena, Glückwunsch. 
Für mich kommt sowas leider nicht in Frage....
Wenn ich nur an diese Haltung denke.
Der Bauch würde mir die Luft wegdrücken , der Nacken müsste bestimmt auch leiden. Und dann sind die Teile auch noch ungefedert 
Aber du bist ja noch jung 
Ich hatte auch mal so nen Gerät vor langer Zeit, jetzt steht es umgebaut mit MTB-Lenker auf der Rolle (War also kein Fehlkauf )
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (29. April 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt sowas?



DankeDanke  froi mich auch  wiegt 7,35 kg (hehe)


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. April 2008)

respekt, cooles bike 

p.s. schöne wandfarbe , ist das dein schlafzimmer


----------



## Loni (29. April 2008)

mein Schlafzimmer ist verspiegelt, das ist die Küche


----------



## exto (29. April 2008)

100 Punkte für die Antwort


----------



## DonBongo (30. April 2008)

aber hallo^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (30. April 2008)

Das Look sieht ja mal super aus! Endlich mal kein Standard Ultegra Aufbau ;-) wie War die Force beim Fahren? Schööner Rahmen!


----------



## Loni (30. April 2008)

hui, wo kommt ihr denn alle her? 
freut mich, dass Euch mein  Flitzer   gefällt 
die Force ist prima.  bin aber noch keine Expertin... werde natürlich dran arbeiten


----------



## schappi (30. April 2008)

Hallo lena,
schöner Dackelschneider!!
deine Küche sieht etwas kahl aus. Da sieht man die Prio:
erst das Bike dann der Herd.
Bis bald im Wald.
Schappi
P.S.: was ist denn mit deinem MTB?


----------



## Loni (30. April 2008)

so ist das wohl mit den BikerMädels  aber Nudeln gehen immer  
Mein  MTB  ist vollkommen i.O. Allerdinx grad nicht hier. 
Ich treff es aber heut Abend wieder und dann fahren wir morgen nach Riva


----------



## nippelspanner (30. April 2008)

Sind Rennradfahrer nicht die, die nie zurück grüßen?
Nee, nee, nee, sowas käme mir ja nicht ins Haus!


----------



## schappi (30. April 2008)

Du brauchst noch ein weiteres MTB.
3 Bikes braucht man immer. dann hat man wenn man mal ein Biker verlegt, oder verliehen oder in der Werkstatt hat immer einen Ersatz.
Und wenn man dazu noch Hoerman als Freund hat braucht man sich um ein Notfall Leihbike keinen Kopf machen.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (30. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Du brauchst noch ein weiteres MTB.



ist angedacht. 
Werde in Riva testen... usw.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ist angedacht.
> Werde in Riva testen... usw.


 

 ich könnte dir da eine tolle marke empfehlen


----------



## Loni (30. April 2008)

kriegst du da Provision???


----------



## schappi (30. April 2008)

Wenn du Probe fährst:

nimm nicht zu wenig Federweg 130- 140mm sollten es schon sein.
Man wird im Laufe einer Trailsaison direkt FW süchtig weil man immer schneller und rauher fährt.
Ich merke das im Unterschied ES zu Torque, Ruppige Sachen wie Farnweg machen plötzlich mit mehr FW richtig Spass weil man viel schneller fahren kann und den Schwung im Gegenanstiegen behält.
Viel Spass in Riva
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du Probe fährst:
> 
> Ich merke das im Unterschied ES zu Torque, Ruppige Sachen wie Farnweg machen plötzlich mit mehr FW richtig Spass weil man viel schneller fahren kann und den Schwung im Gegenanstiegen behält.
> Schappi



Wenn Du mit mehr FW schneller fahren kannst, warum tust Du es dann nicht ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit mehr FW schneller fahren kannst, warum tust Du es dann nicht ?


 
na na na ... , der war jetzt aber echt gemein !!


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du Probe fährst:
> 
> nimm nicht zu wenig Federweg 130- 140mm sollten es schon sein.
> Man wird im Laufe einer Trailsaison direkt FW süchtig weil man immer schneller und rauher fährt.
> ...


 
ich denke eher, das wird ne hübsch lackierte (rosa ?) vollgefederte schnelle marathon-feile werden , oder ?


----------



## Loni (30. April 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich denke eher, das wir ne hübsch gefederte schnelle marathon-feile werden , oder ?



denke ich bisher auch 

aber ich hab fullys bisher ja bewusst gemieden, um mir mein HT nicht madig zu machen... also wer weiß, was passiert, wenn ich auf einer FW-Bombe sitze.... ich werde berichten.


----------



## schappi (30. April 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit mehr FW schneller fahren kannst, warum tust Du es dann nicht ?



dafür gibst du Freitag einen aus!

Aber im Ernst: wenn man erst die 50 überschritten hat heilt der Körper nicht mehr so schnell aus. Daher wir man etwas risikoscheuer. Das wir dann auch (in Asien) als Altersweisheit bezeichnet.
Als ich noch so ein junger Hüpfer war wie du war ich auch noch risikobereiter.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (30. April 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> denke ich bisher auch
> 
> aber ich hab fullys bisher ja bewusst gemieden, um mir mein HT nicht madig zu machen... also wer weiß, was passiert, wenn ich auf einer FW-Bombe sitze.... ich werde berichten.



Das HT wirst du dir damit nicht madig machen. das ist für Marathons schon sehr gut.
ich meine nur wenn Fully dann gleich richtig eins für Baggy shorts und nicht sone Lycrahosen 80- 100 mm CC Feile.
Mein erstes Fully hatte 80mm das 2. 130mm und das 3. 160mm FW aber ich fahre auch immer noch mein HT (steht gerade vor meine Bürotür)

Aber fahr mal alles durch und bilde dir ein eigenes Urteil.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (30. April 2008)

jawoll.
bin weg. 
Euch auch viel Spaaaaaaaaaaaß!!!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Mai 2008)

Hi Loni!
Ich würd dir auch ein All Mountain mit 140 mm und schön leicht empfehlen, dazu grippige Reifen, dann willst du nix anderes mehr haben!
Viel Spaaaaaß!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Mai 2008)

Achso, ich bin morgen mit ein paar Jungs am Annaturm unterwegs. A bissel die Trails moshen. Seid ihr eigentlich morgen alle am Saufen oder fährt auch noch jemand Rad?
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (1. Mai 2008)

also ich muss ja mal sagen das ich mich ebend erst angemeldet habe, und ein paar sachen hier gelesen habe.. ich finde es sau geil das man sich scheoinbar sehr gut hier verständigen kann.. ich werde auf jedenfall mal ein bischen am ball bleiben.. ich werde samstag mit nem kollegen ma zum annaturm hoch und ein bischen rocken, werden aber wohl eher nen gemütlichen machen ist das erste mal dieses jahr bei dem wetter ...


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Achso, ich bin morgen mit ein paar Jungs am Annaturm unterwegs. A bissel die Trails moshen. Seid ihr eigentlich morgen alle am Saufen oder fährt auch noch jemand Rad?
> Grüße!



Ich werd auch gleich zum Biken statt zum Saufen raus. Allerdings reichts zum Moshen noch nich wieder.
Passt mal auf, dass ihr am Turm keine Alki's umbügelt. Die sollen da ja zeitweise in größeren Mengen rumliegen...


----------



## schappi (1. Mai 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Loni!
> Ich würd dir auch ein All Mountain mit 140 mm und schön leicht empfehlen, dazu grippige Reifen, dann willst du nix anderes mehr haben!
> Viel Spaaaaaß!!!



Evel meinst du jetzt Donnerstag oder Freitag?
Freitag Nachmittag könnte ich.
Homer, Roudy und Hoerman wie sieht es bei euch am Fratag Nachmittag aus? ein bischen durst machen?
" Trails am Nachmittag im Westdeister.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Mai 2008)

Ich hab bis ca. 14.30 Bandprobe, danach könnte ich


----------



## schappi (1. Mai 2008)

Dann lass uns am Waldkater treffen.
Wann kannst du da sein?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Fully dann gleich richtig eins für Baggy shorts und nicht sone LYCRAHOSEN 80- 100 mm CC Feile.
> Aber fahr mal alles durch und bilde dir ein eigenes Urteil.
> Gruß
> Schappi



 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leggings    ...hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Evel meinst du jetzt Donnerstag oder Freitag?
> Freitag Nachmittag könnte ich.
> Homer, Roudy und Hoerman wie sieht es bei euch am Fratag Nachmittag aus? ein bischen durst machen?
> " Trails am Nachmittag im Westdeister.
> ...


14,30h schaff ich auch . d.h. 14 h aufbruch springe damit ich um 14.30 am waldkater bin


----------



## Slidger (2. Mai 2008)

Hallöle,

gibs hier irgendwelche Frühaufsteher, die Bock haben am Samstag morgens oder Sonntag morgens z.B. vom Parkplatz Möbel Heinrich den Deister unsicher zu machen?
Morgens ist so 9 Uhr...
Am Wochenende soll auch voll korrektes Wetter werden.
Aber schlechtes Wetter würde uns ja auch nicht abhalten...

Thema Forstinteresse gegen Bikeinteresse...
Also wenn ich diese Kreativität hier sehe, dann haben die Forstler keine Changse, ich würde also vorschlagen wir diskutieren das aus...

Ob die Forstler wissen, dass hier in DIESEM Forum über dieses Thema diskutiert wird?!?!
Vielleicht haben die ein eigenes Forum kennt das vielleicht jemand???

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Mai 2008)

*Der 4444. Beitrag kostet ne gr. Runde   ​*


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Mai 2008)

Ich melde mich telefonisch, 14.30 ist aber wohl noch zu früh. 15.00 wäre besser


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Mai 2008)

ich bin raus. schaff es heute leider doch nicht. 
euch viel spaß 
gruß
sören


----------



## schappi (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Homer,

15:00 Uhr passt mir auch besser ruf mich doch mal an.
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin raus. schaff es heute leider doch nicht.
> euch viel spaß
> gruß
> sören



Oh oh Sören,
ist vielleicht der Regen der Grund gewesen.....  
Bis später
Gruß Tom


----------



## slaine (3. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin raus. schaff es heute leider doch nicht.
> euch viel spaß
> gruß
> sören



wie siehts heut aus? bin mit matthias um 12 am kater


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Evel,
Wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag 12:00 Uhr wir würden mit mehreren Leuten dazustossen.
Treffpunkt W-Kater oder Annaturm?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2008)

Alle den gestrigen Abend gut überstanden?
Mir hat er riesen Spass gemacht und es war saugemütlich.
Ich hoffe das hat unse wieder 100 Punkte auf unserm Konto bei unseren Liebsten gebracht.
Vieleicht könne wir dann ja am Sonntag ein bischen länger biken?

Wer kommt jetzt alles mit?

Roudy ich habe deinen vermissten Handschuh von der Bergwerkstour bei mit in der Reserveradmulde gefunden, werde ihn jetzt immer im Rucksack mit mir führen.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi

Guß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Mai 2008)

ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Mai 2008)

Unser Treffpunkt is immer viertel nach 12 am Waldkater oder dann kurz vor 1 am Annaturm. Ich wollt aber schon halb 11 los und vorher noch den Nienstädter Pass runter, sozusagen warmfahren. Überlegt euch was, ich guck heut Abend noch ma hier rein.


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2008)

Ich bin um 12:15 Uhr am Waldkater
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich bin um 12:15 Uhr am Waldkater
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich auch, entweder 12.15h am kater, oder 13h am a-turm .

bis morgen 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Mai 2008)

Wir haben gestern (Barbie SHG und ich) unseren 1.Wesergebirgscross   hinter uns gebracht 
Von HBF Minden Richtung Porta Westafrika über das Wesergebirge vorbei an Paschenburg bis zum Süntel und dann über Strasse und Feldwege Richtung Heimat.

War unsere Jahresbestleistung mit 70km und fast 1400Hm  
Es gab am Anfang viele steile Schiebepassagen (nette Trails in die falsche Richtung). 1400Hm hört sich nicht viel an, es waren aber viel mehr gefühlte Höhenmeter  
Später wurden wir mit tollen Single-Trails aber noch reichlich belohnt 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/91678]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/91681]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/91691]
	
[/URL]

Viele Grüße 
DHF


----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo SAwB,

das hört sich ja gut an, das solltet ihr mal als Tour anbieten
Sollte man die Tour für höheren Spasseffekt rückwärts fahren?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,

nein, rückwärts ist nicht gut. 
Nur den Anfang würde ich ändern. Mal sehn. Muss mir den Track noch mal genauer ansehen.

@Sören: ohne GPS hätten wir das nicht machen können  
Du Anti-GPS immer im Deister-Fahrer   

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Mai 2008)

Das war ja heute mal ne Superaktion, wir sind das Barbiegrab gleich 2 mal gefahren, sehr sehr chic!


----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2008)

Homer und ich sind Den Frankweg, die BMX Bahn und 2x der Farnweg gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2008)

das wetter soll ja die nächsten tage noch weiter so gut sein. 
wollen wir da mal wieder ne tour nach feierabend machen ?
nehm dann mein bike mit zur arbeit und komm dann direkt .

so 17.15 - 17.30 sollt ich schaffen 

schönen abend noch 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Sören: ohne GPS hätten wir das nicht machen können
> Du Anti-GPS immer im Deister-Fahrer
> 
> Gruß
> DHF



der weg ist das ziel. 
wer weiß welch geile trails euch durch das permanente nachfahren entgangen sind 
ihr müsst auch mal rechts und links schauen, nicht immer nur auf euren 
kasten auf dem lenker


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der weg ist das ziel.
> wer weiß welch geile trails euch durch das permanente nachfahren entgangen sind
> ihr müsst auch mal rechts und links schauen, nicht immer nur auf euren
> kasten auf dem lenker



rechts ging es die Klippen runter und links war Dornengestrüpp  
Noch fragen


----------



## Slidger (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin diesmal zum Flachlandfahrer geworden, habe 60km mit den Disziplinen Fußgängerslalom, Hundeignorieren, Kurzsprint, Schockbremsung und Autoausweichen  gemacht.
Wenigstens konnte ich diesmal die Disziplinen Pfützenausweichen und Unterstellen weglassen.
Aber wir sehen uns natürlich bald wieder im Wald, Mittwoch 17.30 fänd ich gut.
Abfahrt vom BBW

Wozu eigentlich die Äste von den Trails wegräumen, ich dachte das wären normale Hindernisse.
Je dicker die Äste, desto Federweg, oda???
Wenn ich so lese, wie oft sich so der Eine oder Andere beim Biken auf die Klappe gelegt hat, vielleicht sollten wir mal nen Sturzlehrgang machen?
Irgendwelche Judokas unter uns??
Je spitzer der Stein, desto lauter da aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaau.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> rechts ging es die Klippen runter und links war Dornengestrüpp
> Noch fragen


 

 cooler trail 

 1400 hm / 70 km rechts klippen und links dornenbüsche 

 den will ich auch mal fahren *grins*



 aber warum braucht man denn dafür noch gps ? 

 bei der beschreibung geht's doch sowieso immer geradeaus *lach*


----------



## Quen (5. Mai 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das war ja heute mal ne Superaktion, wir sind das Barbiegrab gleich 2 mal gefahren, sehr sehr chic!


Steffen, alte Granate,

wie lange warst du denn gestern im Wald?  

Waren nachmittags noch im Deister spazieren (bin schon morgens gefahren), habe dich (bzw. deine gelben DeeMax-LR) gerade noch sehen können, als ihr gegen ~17 Uhr vom Annaturm weggefahren seid...  

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (5. Mai 2008)

Loni wieder im Lande, Gardasee war klasse. janz andere Abfahrten sag ich nur  (war mein erstes mal mit MTB da)
Bin 44. bei den Damen geworden (da hat frau ein paar mehr Mitstreiterinnen als bei hiesigen Rennen  ) und hatte viel Spaß. 
hab ein paar Räder getestet und mir gefiel das TRANSALPES am allerallerbesten. Stelle noch ein Foto rein. 
Bei ner Feierabendrunde wär ich auch dabei. Scheine grad einer Immunschwäche zu erliegen, aber vielleicht trügt der Schein ja auch. Sagt einfach bescheid, wenn ihr biken geht. 
Viele Grüße  Lena


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Lena!
Funktioniert dieses MOJO!? Hört sich ja interessant an...
Johann


----------



## Loni (5. Mai 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hallo Lena!
> Funktioniert dieses MOJO!? Hört sich ja interessant an...
> Johann


Moin Johann, 
ja, funzt. Bergauf effektiver als bergab. 
hat spaß gemacht mit dem Ding  
*habenwill*


----------



## schappi (5. Mai 2008)

Loni,
achtung!
Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze.
es sieht so aus als wenn da bur sehr wenig Platz zum Versenken der sattelstütze ist.
wenn dann gleich ein Crankbrothers Joplin mit einplanen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Mai 2008)

Die Trails gestern waren ja endlich mal wieder in nem flüssigen Tempo fahrbar und zum Glück stand an der richtigen Stelle aufm Frankweg ein kleiner Baum der meinen Abgang in die ca. 2m tiefe Rinne verhindert hat.
Andere hatten da gestern wohl nicht so viel Glück. In der Deister-Leine-Zeitung stand heute etwas von einem schwer gestürzten 44 jährigem Biker. Den hat es demnach richtig übel in der gegend um die Bantorfer Höhe erwischt, als es bei der Abfahrt in nem Stück Maschendraht hängen geblieben ist. War das jemand den wir kennen?


----------



## Loni (5. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Loni,
> achtung!
> Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze.
> es sieht so aus als wenn da bur sehr wenig Platz zum Versenken der sattelstütze ist.
> ...


aha oho. 
werde ich beachten. 
Kauf ist noch nicht in naher Zukunft geplant. 
Ihr habt also noch Zeit, mich zu beeinflussen  und ich noch Zeit, mehr zu probieren 
Tipps sind immer willkommen

Schappi, was der cbj macht, erklärst du mir dann bei Gelegenheit?

So ein Fully wär bei dem Marathon in Riva auch an mancher Stelle nicht schlecht gewesen....


----------



## Loni (5. Mai 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Trails gestern waren ja endlich mal wieder in nem flüssigen Tempo fahrbar und zum Glück stand an der richtigen Stelle aufm Frankweg ein kleiner Baum der meinen Abgang in die ca. 2m tiefe Rinne verhindert hat.
> Andere hatten da gestern wohl nicht so viel Glück. In der Deister-Leine-Zeitung stand heute etwas von einem schwer gestürzten 44 jährigem Biker. Den hat es demnach richtig übel in der gegend um die Bantorfer Höhe erwischt, als es bei der Abfahrt in nem Stück Maschendraht hängen geblieben ist. War das jemand den wir kennen?



oha, klingt nicht gut. 
ich hab in Riva auch ein paar schlimmgestürzte gesehen. Die hatten aber alle Helferlein dabei, die sie schon verarztet haben. das schien also ganz gut organisiert. 
Maschendraht auf dem Trail ist aber auch nicht fein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2008)

wie sieht's die tage eigentlich mit ner feierabendtrailtour aus ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Trails gestern waren ja endlich mal wieder in nem flüssigen Tempo fahrbar und zum Glück stand an der richtigen Stelle aufm Frankweg ein kleiner Baum der meinen Abgang in die ca. 2m tiefe Rinne verhindert hat.
> Andere hatten da gestern wohl nicht so viel Glück. In der Deister-Leine-Zeitung stand heute etwas von einem schwer gestürzten 44 jährigem Biker. Den hat es demnach richtig übel in der gegend um die Bantorfer Höhe erwischt, als es bei der Abfahrt in nem Stück Maschendraht hängen geblieben ist. War das jemand den wir kennen?


 
Mountainbiker überschlägt sichBantorf. Ein 44-jähriger Mountainbikefahrer ist in Bantorf schwer gestürzt. Wie die Polizei berichtet, fuhr der Bad Nenndorfer am Sonnabend gegen 17 Uhr auf einem Waldweg im Bereich Bantorfer Höhe zügig talwärts. Plötzlich verfing sich sein Mountainbike in einem Stück Maschendraht. Der 44-Jährige verlor die Kontrolle über sein Rad, stürzte und überschlug sich dann mehrmals. Schwerverletzt wurde der Mountainbiker in das Robert-Koch-Krankenhaus in Gehrden eingeliefert. Das Fahrrad wurde erheblich beschädigt. Zur weiteren Aufklärung des Unfalls bittet die Polizei, Telefon (0 51 05) 52 30, Zeugen um Hilfe. oel


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie sieht's die tage eigentlich mit ner feierabendtrailtour aus ?


 
wiedervorhol, damit es auf der letzten seite nicht untergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.svenson (5. Mai 2008)

Wahrscheinlich sind die schönsten Trails hier zwar nicht eingetragen, aber vielleicht ist die neue Deisterkarte ja für einige ganz interessant. Zumal die 1:40.000 soweit ich weiß die letzen Jahre nicht mehr erhältlich war. Also für alle, denen Papier lieber ist als transflektive Garmin-Displays:

http://www.geolife.de/red/data_out_lang.php?id=93


----------



## dr.svenson (5. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wiedervorhol, damit es auf der letzten seite nicht untergeht.



Da würde ich mich auch gern mal anschließen, allerdings klappt es vor Pfingsten nicht mehr. Ich behalt den Fred einfach mal im Auge und meld mich bei Gelegenheit, wenn´s recht ist. Bis dahin viel Spaß!


----------



## Barbie SHG (5. Mai 2008)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Also für alle, denen Papier lieber ist als transflektive Garmin-Displays:
> 
> http://www.geolife.de/red/data_out_lang.php?id=93



Hallo Sören,
Deine Chance, mit Papierkarte und fragendem Blick auf den Waldkreuzungen gesehen zu werden  
Gruß GPS-Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2008)

bevor ich mir nen gps- dings hol, kommt eher noch ein 4.tes bike in den keller . ich kann auch mit nem hardtail nen trail fahren. auch gern, wenn rechts dornenbüsche und links felsen oder abgründe sind.


----------



## schappi (5. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie sieht's die tage eigentlich mit ner feierabendtrailtour aus ?



Hallo Sören,
ich muss mal sehen wie sich mein Terminkalender diese Woche entwickelt 
wenn überhaupt dann Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr.
Gruß
schappi
P.S. wir sind gestern am Barbiegrab vorbeigekommen, das sieht wieder gut fahrbar aus, irgendwas muss da passiert sein.


----------



## schappi (5. Mai 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> Deine Chance, mit Papierkarte und fragendem Blick auf den Waldkreuzungen gesehen zu werden
> Gruß GPS-Tom



Tom 
du weist doch:
"Wat de Calenbarger Buur nich kennt dat freet hei nich!"
Sören aus dem deister herauszulocken und dann noch elektronisch zu führen ist sehr schwer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2008)

Ich komme morgen wohl mal wieder in den Deister. Hab schulfrei. 
Noch jemand?
Johann


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bevor ich mir nen gps- dings hol, kommt eher noch ein 4.tes bike in den keller . ich kann auch mit nem hardtail nen trail fahren. auch gern, wenn rechts dornenbüsche und links felsen oder abgründe sind.



Dann können wir dich leider nicht auf unseren nächsten unbekannten Trails im Harz mitnehmen 
Wenn du dann erst die Karten im Harz rausfummelst, sind wir schon 3 Trails weiter  
Und wer weiß, die Kartenleseschwäche soll ja nicht nur Frauen befallen  

Gibs doch zu: du kannst mir so einem Hightech-GPS gar nicht umgehen    

jetzt bist du wieder dran  

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Quen (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich nutze morgen mal den Standort meines Arbeitgebers und starte um kurz nach 16 Uhr in Völksen und fahre über Streitbuche, Taternpfahl, Bielstein in Richtung Kammweg - da ich um ca. 18:30 Uhr in Gehrden sein muss, kann ich nicht all zu lange meine Begleitung anbieten.  

Möchte in jedem Fall rüber in den Westdeister und fleißig Höhenmeter machen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> P.S. wir sind gestern am Barbiegrab vorbeigekommen, das sieht wieder gut fahrbar aus, irgendwas muss da passiert sein.


ich weiss auch was 
hab evil noch getroffen, als wir (tanja/mirka(ich) von den wasserrädern
wieder zum waldkaterparkplatz gelaufen sind . 
an biken war gestern nicht zu denken 


mittwoch 18.00 h passt, dann mach ich eher feierabend und komm über springe direkt zum waldkater.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Gibs doch zu: du kannst mir so einem Hightech-GPS gar nicht umgehen
> 
> jetzt bist du wieder dran
> 
> ...



und ihr seit völlig hilflos ohne so´n ding. selbst auf dem kammweg würdet ihr euch hoffnungslos verfahren und garnicht mehr aus dem deister kommen 

hoffe ihr habt immer ein handy zur ortung dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Mai 2008)

SO!
Jetzt mein Senf 
Ich war am Samstag auf ´ne schnelle Hardtail-Runde im Wald.
Steinbruch-Deisterpforte-Bad Münder etc.
60km-1400hm in 3h ohne auspowern. Hardtailbedingt war der Trailanteil gering, wenn aber schnell und flowig.
Nachdem ich euch Sonntag am Waldkater getroffen habe, habe ich doch noch Blut geleckt und war noch mit dem Fully im Wald.
Jägerstieg-Grab-Barbie-Nadelwald
Sieht alles wieder gut aus - Danke an die Heinzelmännchen und -frauchen.
Auf dem Nadelwaldtrail war ich kurz mal Passagier.
Anlieger-Schwerpunkt auf Hinterrad-viiiel zu schnell-Wurzel-Rad unter mir weggeflutscht-bums.
Zum Glück hats keiner gesehen - peinlich 

Vor Pfingsten schaffe ich es nicht mehr in den Wald.
Pfingsten gehts ins Sauerland-mit Kindern aber ohne Rad.

Euch viel Spaß an Pfingsten


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Mai 2008)

Hi, Quen! Ich war wirklich solange im Wald, hat dann aber auch voll gereicht!
Schappi und Sören, ich probier mal am Mi auch zu kommen, bei dem Wetter kann man ja nix anderes machen als zu biken!!!


----------



## Slidger (5. Mai 2008)

Jippie, Mittwoch biken...

Mit Sturzkurs??

Treff achtzehnhundert am Waldkater.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2008)

Dann morgen 18:00 am waldkater.
Slidger wir üben dann auf dem Frankweg in den Baum zu fallen.
Das ist ein echter Kunststurz, der große Körperbeherrschung erfordert
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (6. Mai 2008)

@ abgeschmierter Biker an B.H. ( Bantorfer Höhe): 

Ich war`s nicht !!!!!!!!

Der Pilot kam der Weg runtergefahren, der an der B:H dort vorbeiführt wo die Baumstümpfe stehen ( damit man da nicht parkt ). In der letzten leichten Rechtskurve bevor man die B:H. sehen kann muß es ihn zerlegt haben ( links  für eien Ideallinie an den Stacheldraht gefahren ? ), so dass er mit dem Kopf gegen einen der Poller gerutscht ist und das Ding umgekippt ist.  Er hat ganz ordentlich geblutet- aber Helm auf gehabt, was ihm das Leben gerettet haben könnte.

Zwei andere Biker sind weggefahren, weil sie nichts mit ihm zu tun hätten. Die Polizei meint, vielleicht war Alk im Spiel. 


Ach- Bilder vom unserem netten FK ( Felsenkeller) Treffen liefere ich noch nach.

Taxi


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Bildern wäre gut.
Wie hat es denn deiner Frau gefallen?
Nächster Stammtisch ist dann draussen im Biergarten Vorschlag: im Forsthaus B. oder auf der BH wenn denn dein Schwiegervater 18 Gäste zur gleichen Zeit bewältigen kann.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## bastis (6. Mai 2008)

on vieleicht auch mal einer lust ne tour zum behnter berg zu drehen.. ich bin zwar öfter im deister und man könnte ja auch drüber sprechen später dann irgendwie in die richtung zuz machen aber ich war noch nie aufm benther berg obwohl ich in hannover wohne


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo nochmal!

Ich bin am überlegen, beim Brocken-Rocken 2008 mitzufahren.  
Hier die Daten.

Das wäre doch was für die meisten, oder? Wär hat Lust?

Johann


----------



## Quen (6. Mai 2008)

bastis schrieb:


> on vieleicht auch mal einer lust ne tour zum behnter berg zu drehen.. ich bin zwar öfter im deister und man könnte ja auch drüber sprechen später dann irgendwie in die richtung zuz machen aber ich war noch nie aufm benther berg obwohl ich in hannover wohne


Hi,

wenn du auch CC-orientiert fährst (und nicht nur DH - wenn ich das deinem Profil richtig entnehme), kann ich dich gerne mal unter der Woche im Benther "guiden". 

Sebastian


----------



## Phil81 (6. Mai 2008)

@SamyRSJ4

Ich fahre da mit
Überleg dir das aber nicht zu lange Plätze gehen weg wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @SamyRSJ4
> 
> Ich fahre da mit
> Überleg dir das aber nicht zu lange Plätze gehen weg wie geschnitten Brot.


 
als liteviller ist das für dich auch ein "muß"


----------



## Phil81 (6. Mai 2008)

Man lässt mir quasie keine Wahl


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2008)

Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere von hier mit.
Samy


----------



## taxifolia (6. Mai 2008)

*.....FKK Bilder 2008.........
*


Tja Leute, FKK zieht wohl immer, was ? Steht aber für Felsenkellerkonvent  
Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum ich die Bilder ( geshrinkt auf 62 bis 75 KB) nicht ins Fotoalbum ziehen kann ?? ( Direkt in den Text ist klar, weil immer noch zu groß). Finde auch nach längerer Suche keine brauchbare Anleitung oder Erklärung. Und ihr wollt doch 
A L L E S 
sehen oder ??  

Taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Taxi,
das nennt man technisches Know How.
Also du gehst auf deinen Post, klickst auf Fotos, dann auf das album, dann auf Fotos hierher hochladen, dann kommt eine Maske du klickst auf den Knopf durchsuchen und wählst die Datei aus die du hochladen willst, dann druückst du up load od wartest bis das bild in deinem Album ist.
Wie die Bilder dann aus deinem Album in einen Post kommen darüber sperechen wir dann Morgen.
Wir wollen dich ja nicht technologisch überfordern.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (6. Mai 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet.
> Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere von hier mit.
> Samy




Ist bestimmt extrem lustig. Aber ich schätze im Oktober sind die Akkus dann bei mir langsam leer...

Moos ist raus...


----------



## taxifolia (6. Mai 2008)

....ja,ja,ja, danke Schappi. Wenn D A S die Lösung gewesen wäre, hätt´ ich nicht gefragt, ich bin doch nicht der Elektovolldepp ! Bei der von Dir genannten Variante kommt die englische Fehlermeldung "Es konnten nicht alle Dateien geladen werden, wollen Sie es erneut versuchen". Will ich, interessiert aber keinen. 
Ich kämpf mich durch...... 

taxi


----------



## taxifolia (6. Mai 2008)

...so, bitte Bilder gucken, Fehler gefunden. Auflösung ist nicht so gut, dafür gehts schneller. Wer nicht drauf ist ( z. B: hoerman & Co.  barbie, Frau luke  ) wurde leider verwackelt oder sah tot aus ( keine Namen) und ich wollte nicht jedem mehrmals ins Gesicht blitzen.


taxi


----------



## paul.lahner (6. Mai 2008)

hallöle,

wir kommen morgen aus bremerhaven zu euch zum deister.

wir fahren eigentlich immer nach springe und dann beim steinbruch ab ins gelände,schöne strecke.sollte richtung trails annaturm,wasserräder gehen.
der routenplaner hat berechnet,das bredenbeck 10km weniger weg für uns ist.
kommt man von bredenbeck genauso schön ins gelände zu den trails?
oder lohnen sich die 10km mehr?
gruss 

paul.lahner


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hallöle,
> 
> wir kommen morgen aus bremerhaven zu euch zum deister.
> 
> ...



fahrt nach wennigsen und dann zum parkplatz am waldkater. 
dann seit ihr schon fast im wald .

und dran denken, die stöckchen sind auch zum aufheben da und nicht nur zum drüberfahren *grins*


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2008)

war heute auch mal wieder mit dem hardtail unterwegs. 
2,15 h schön schnell . ist völlig geil im wald. alles schön trocken und staubig und grün soweit das auge reicht. 
könnte mich schon wieder auf´s bike setzten und wieder losfahren.

freu mich schon auf morgen 18h. komme direkt über den deister und bin zum termin am waldkater. 

cu

hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Mai 2008)

Ich komm wohl auch um 18:00. Wenn noch was dazwischen kommt, ruf ich an.


----------



## Loni (7. Mai 2008)

ich komm wohl auch heut abend, wenn alles läuft wie geplant. 
Waldkater war der Parkplatz, auf dem wir uns zum Techniktraining getroffen haben, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss für heute Abend absagen.
Habe soeben noch einen wichtigen Termin für den Späten Nachmittag bekommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich muss für heute Abend absagen.
> Habe soeben noch einen wichtigen Termin für den Späten Nachmittag bekommen.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
schade, aber da kann man(n) ja nix machen. werden heute abend berichten, welche trails wir gefahren sind


----------



## Loni (7. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Waldkater war der Parkplatz, auf dem wir uns zum Techniktraining getroffen haben, gell?



Bitte kurz laut geben, ob das richtig ist. 
THÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNX!


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Bitte kurz laut geben, ob das richtig ist.
> THÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNX!



Genau richtig das ist der Parkplatz des Fahrtechniktrainings
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (7. Mai 2008)

alles klar. 

dann bis 1800


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnfreier Beitrag zum "Freddrücken"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnvolle Taktik  
Post ist weg...


----------



## Slidger (7. Mai 2008)

LoL

Waldkater... ist das da wo man den Tag vorher einen über den Durst gesoffen hat?


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

Jungs
 jetzt fangt nicht so an wie die Braunschweiger Piraten von der BSC.
Bislang war das einer der besten und inhaltsvollen Threads im forum
gruß
Schappi


----------



## 4mate (7. Mai 2008)

Gastleser schreibt : VOLLE ZUSTIMMUNG !


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

Sag mal Gastleser:

wieso liest jemand aus dem Schwabenland einen Fred über Biken im Deister?
Bist du mal ausgewandert?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 4mate (7. Mai 2008)

Bin nicht ausgewandert , geboren in Leonberg/Württ. und da im Umkreis von 30 km immer gelebt  !

Ich lese euren fred weil er sehr unterhaltsam und ein Musterbeispiel für eine 
gute MTB - Truppe ist ! Bitte weiter so  !


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

Exto,
du siehst ja geküsst aus. Jemand der dich nicht kennt würde schreiend vor dir davonlaufen. Habt ihr da gerade über das Thema Trailzerstörung gesprochen?






[/URL][/IMG]
Bis bald im Deister

Schappi


----------



## astabschneider (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Lena,
die Sattelstütze am Transalpes lässt sich 12 cm versenken.
Außerdem gibt es immer einen Anschlagsring, welcher einen Kontakt von Sattelstütze und Dämpfer verhindert.
Gruß Astabschneider


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann morgen 18:00 am waldkater.
> Slidger wir üben dann auf dem Frankweg in den Baum zu fallen.
> Das ist ein echter Kunststurz, der große Körperbeherrschung erfordert
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich wollte nur mal mein Fahrrad abstellen, um die Schönheit des Trails zu bewundern. Ausserdem war der Baum ein guter Freund, den ich mal umarmen wollte. in die Rinne fallen und sich wehtun kann ja jeder. Es ist nicht immer das, wonach es aussieht


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto,
> du siehst ja geküsst aus. Jemand der dich nicht kennt würde schreiend vor dir davonlaufen. Habt ihr da gerade über das Thema Trailzerstörung gesprochen?
> 
> 
> Schappi



Wenn die Leute vor mir weglaufen und dann bei dir Landen...





...ham se nix gewonnen    

Mal was anderes:

Wer ist denn am Samstag in Kollerbeck zum "Baden auf'm Bike - Race"?
(schon klar, Lena boykottiert  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Mai 2008)

Cooles Bikescoreboard hast Du da Exto.

Gibts das automatisch ?

Wir hatten heute viel Spaß auf dem Raketentrail  
Hab fast meine Bremsscheibe verloren  hing noch an einer losen Schraube  
Aber wer bremst verliert ja bekannter Weise.

Vg
DHF

P.S Viele Grüße an alle Gastleser


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Cooles Bikescoreboard hast Du da Exto.
> 
> Gibts das automatisch ?
> 
> ...



habt ihr den überhaupt ohne gp-dingsda wiedergefunden, oder hattet ihr eure satellietenempfänger wieder on board bzw lenker  ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> habt ihr den überhaupt ohne gp-dingsda wiedergefunden, oder hattet ihr eure satellietenempfänger wieder on board bzw lenker  ?



Ne diesmal haben wir uns nach den Sternen und der Sonne den Weg gesucht    

Aber wenn wir am Samstag die tolle Tour im Harz machen brauchen wir den Kasten dringend wieder  

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2008)

so dann woll´n mer mal schappi ein wenig neidisch machen und ein wenig von der heutigen tour erzählen 

geiles ding  kann ich dazu nur sagen.
da treffen um 18.00 uhr am waldkater war, bin ich gg. 17.15h in springe los. 
über jägerallee ging´s zur laube hoch. 
dann trail nr. 1 (farnweg) runter zum waldkater. 
nachdem alle eingetroffen waren ( loni/slidger/ evil) 
gings hoch zu trail nr.2 (frankweg)
unten angekommen wurde nach dem uphill trail nr. 3 in angriff genommen (farnweg).
da wir dann immer noch nicht genug hatten, musste trail nr 4. (barbiegrab)
auch noch dran glauben. 
die anderen sind dann richtung waldkater geradelt und ich durfte nochmal den grabweg zur laube hoch um dann trail nr.5 (jägerstieg) schon fast im dunkeln zu fahren. 
um 21.05 uhr war ich dann nach knapp 4 völlig geilen bikestunden auch mal wieder zuhause. 

km weiss ich leider nicht , aber hm müssten es ca. 1200  geworden sein. 

die trails waren schon fast zu trocken, aber alle megageil zu fahren. 

schappi, da ist dir was entgangen 

biker haben wir ne ganze menge getroffen.
aber bei so´nem tollen tag auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. 

so dann lasst uns mal das anstehende we planen, da das wetter ja weiterhin so sonnig bleiben soll.

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Barbie SHG (7. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> habt ihr den überhaupt ohne gp-dingsda wiedergefunden, oder hattet ihr eure satellietenempfänger wieder on board bzw lenker  ?



Hallo Sören,
leider war der Trail noch nicht abgespeichert. Wir mussten also nach SChappi's und Homer's beschwipster Beschreibung vom *FKK* suchen.
Du wirst es nicht glauben, wir sind nach nur einer falschen Einfahrt fündig geworden . Geiler TRail 
Übrigens Downhilli hatte heute nicht nur ne SChraube locker (Bremsscheibe) er hatte auch noch nen Platten. Er ist halt wieder mit Contigummi unterwegs.    
Endlich wieder SSWB - Wetter 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (7. Mai 2008)

ich schließ mich da Hoerman an, es war mal wieder ein großer Spaß!!!
ich komm mit meiner Anreise aus Hannover auf 5 Stunden feinstes Biken 

anstehendes WE: Samstag biken, Sonntag zu Mama, Montag ab nach Libyen.
also lasst uns Samstag was Feines unternehmen. Harz klingt natürlich sehr lecker  aber Deister, Süntel & Co locken auch. 



astabschneider schrieb:


> Hallo Lena,
> die Sattelstütze am Transalpes lässt sich 12 cm versenken.
> Außerdem gibt es immer einen Anschlagsring, welcher einen Kontakt von Sattelstütze und Dämpfer verhindert.
> Gruß Astabschneider



Na das ist ja eine detaillierte info, Herr Astschnippler. 12cm sollten reichen und Anschlagsringe sind klasse 
Anscheinend haben wir jetzt auch Gastleser aus der Schweiz 
Herzlich Willkommen!!

Wann kommt Ihr ganzen Gastleser denn mal zu uns in den schönen Deister?


----------



## Loni (7. Mai 2008)

da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch ein Foto versprochen hatte. 

TADA:

(man beachte wie seeligglücklich Fette lächelt; man sieht gleich: ihr gefällt das Rad auch)


----------



## Slidger (7. Mai 2008)

Cooles Bike,

ob der auch lächelt wenn du dich auf ihn draufsetzt??

Danke auch für die Tipps, also wird meine Einkaufsliste um Handschuhe erweitert.
Irgendwann will ich auch mal hüpfen...
Dass aber auch überall irgendwelche Bäume im Weg stehen müssen...

Ich möchte bald mal im Harz fahren, gibs interesse?
Mein Auto kann so drei Bikes transportieren.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, das war mal wieder schönes Heizen heute, meine Karre is total verstaubt. Bei der Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt hab ich noch den Nienstädter Trail mitgenommen und hatte am Ende 48 km, sehr lustige 48 km übrigens!
Und es waren wirklich ne Menge Leute unterwegs für nen Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (8. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die anderen sind dann richtung waldkater geradelt und ich durfte nochmal den grabweg zur laube hoch um dann trail nr.5 (jägerstieg) schon fast im dunkeln zu fahren.



Hallo,

wir waren gestern auch im Deister, sind euch glaube ich am Ende des Barbiegrabs vor die Füße gefahren.
Wo ist denn der Jägerstieg?


Gruß
heyho


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> leider war der Trail noch nicht abgespeichert. Wir mussten also nach SChappi's und Homer's beschwipster Beschreibung vom *FKK* suchen.
> Du wirst es nicht glauben, wir sind nach nur einer falschen Einfahrt fündig geworden . Geiler TRail
> Übrigens Downhilli hatte heute nicht nur ne SChraube locker (Bremsscheibe) er hatte auch noch nen Platten. Er ist halt wieder mit Contigummi unterwegs.
> ...



Hallo Barbie,
soso, du behauptest also (nur weil du Fahrer warst)das Homer und ich uns bei so eine ernsten Veranstaltung wie dem FKK dem Alkohol hingegeben hätten. Dem muss ich schärfstens widersprechen!

Dies Contisupersonicfettgemachtekondomfahrerei von Downhilly und Lucky luke kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Einen Big Betty drauf der hat Gripp und ist im Deister beinahe unkaputtbar und man kommt noch gut hoch damit. motieren und vergessen!
Den Raketentrail müssen wir bald mal gemeinsam fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch ein Foto versprochen hatte.
> 
> TADA:
> 
> (man beachte wie seeligglücklich Fette lächelt; man sieht gleich: ihr gefällt das Rad auch)



Schönes Bike.
Nur die reifen müssen sofort runter!
Das sind ja fettgemachte Kondome und keine Bikereifen
Gruß
schappi


----------



## Loni (8. Mai 2008)

joa, für Schlamm sind die Reifen wohl eher nüx, aber die gehen ganz schön ab 



ich will auch Raketentrail  wo issa?? Fahren wir den Samstag?? (und am besten noch den A2Trail!!


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2008)

Loni, Wie hat dir denn der frankweg gefallen?


----------



## Loni (8. Mai 2008)

ist der Raketentrail so ähnlich wie der Frankweg?

Frankweg war gut. 
ordentlich gepolter natürlich, aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ist der Raketentrail so ähnlich wie der Frankweg?
> 
> Frankweg war gut.
> ordentlich gepolter natürlich, aber gut.


 
 der rockettrail hat nur flow  ohne gepolter .


----------



## Loni (8. Mai 2008)

umso bessa


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> umso bessa


 
naja , wie man(n)'s nimmt. mit vvvvviiieeeellllll federweg hat man sowieso weniger gepolter *grins*


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Mai 2008)

Am Sonntag komme ich erst mittags aus Ratzeburg wieder und habe dann noch ne Mutter zum Muttertag zu unterhalten. mir wäre der Montag am liebsten


----------



## Loni (8. Mai 2008)

Hoerman fährt bestimmt beide Tage 
ich würd auch gern, bin aba Montag in Libyen und kann nur Samstag.


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dies Contisupersonicfettgemachtekondomfahrerei von Downhilly und Lucky luke kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> Einen Big Betty drauf der hat Gripp und ist im Deister beinahe unkaputtbar und man kommt noch gut hoch damit. motieren und vergessen!
> Den Raketentrail müssen wir bald mal gemeinsam fahren.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das  ist kein Supersonic! Letztes Jahr bin ich den kleinen 2,2er Supersonic gefahren und hatte keine Probleme! Das lag wahrscheinlich am dünnen Schwalbe-Shit-Schlauch )
Du als Hankook-Spezi musst natürlich sowas sagen 
Ich fahre gerne CONTI  !!!! 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## schappi (8. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Das  ist kein Supersonic! Letztes Jahr bin ich den kleinen 2,2er Supersonic gefahren und hatte keine Probleme! Das lag wahrscheinlich am dünnen Schwalbe-Shit-Schlauch )
> Du als Hankook-Spezi musst natürlich sowas sagen
> Ich fahre gerne CONTI  !!!!
> 
> ...



und welchen Conti Supersonic hast du zum Conti Kundendienst wg Auflösungserscheinungen geschickt?
Schau dir mal die letzten Testergebnisse in AutoBild, Auto Motor und Sport, Auto Strassenverkehr und Sportauto an dann weißt du werd die besseren Reifen baut.
Sowas würde ich auch gerne für Bikereifen machen aber irgendwie kriege ich unseren Vorstand nicht überzeugt daß man mit Bikereifen Geld verdienen kann. Hat der Bohle (von Schwalbe9 eigentlich eine Tochter?

Aber der Raketentrail ist nett flowig (sogar mit Conti Reifen)oder?
Gruß
schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Aber der Raketentrail ist nett flowig (sogar mit Conti Reifen)oder?
> Gruß
> schappi


 
und ..  hört, hört. unsere pfadfinder haben den sogar ohne zusätzliche technik und elektronik gefunden. das werden noch richtige biker, wenn das so weitergeht *lol*


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Mai 2008)

wie wärs heute mit ner Abendrunde um 19:00 ? die Zeit sollte für 2 mal rauf und runter reichen


----------



## exto (8. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne CONTI  !!!!
> 
> Gruß
> DHF



Ich auch !!!

Besonders, nachdem letzten Herbst in Briancon nach ein Paar Touren die Flanken vom fetten Albert ausgesehen haben, wie Schappi's haarige Waden, weil die Schotterbrocken das Gummi weggeschmirgelt haben.
Nachdem ich dann nen ollen Gravity draufgezogen hab, war den Rest des Urlaubs Ruhe...

Zu Hause hab' ich dann Mountain Kings montiert. Hätte ich fast zu erwähnen vergessen, weil's seitdem aber auch sowas von gaaarnix dran zu tun gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Zu Hause hab' ich dann Mountain Kings montiert. Hätte ich fast zu erwähnen vergessen, weil's seitdem aber auch sowas von gaaarnix dran zu tun gab...



und warum durften wir dann bei unserer 1. lehrstunde mit evil ,damals im herbst (tanja/mirka/maren/niggels und co), hinter dem dropland deinen reifen flicken ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> und welchen Conti Supersonic hast du zum Conti Kundendienst wg Auflösungserscheinungen geschickt?
> Schau dir mal die letzten Testergebnisse in AutoBild, Auto Motor und Sport, Auto Strassenverkehr und Sportauto an dann weißt du werd die besseren Reifen baut.
> Sowas würde ich auch gerne für Bikereifen machen aber irgendwie kriege ich unseren Vorstand nicht überzeugt daß man mit Bikereifen Geld verdienen kann. Hat der Bohle (von Schwalbe9 eigentlich eine Tochter?
> 
> ...



Ja das war der Supersonic  Den hab ich aber auch echt geschreddert das Jahr.
Dafür hab ich aber 2 neue 2,4er mit Pannenschutz bekommen. Natürlich kostenlos  
Weil das ja meine Freunde dort sind und die mir auch zum Teil mein Bike finanzieren  
Aber der Schwalbe Fat Albert der ist auch supi, den fahr ich dann später im Jahr wieder.

Vg
DHF


----------



## Surtre (8. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Nochmal zurück zum Thema Harz:
Falls ihr euch noch nicht auf eine Route festgelegt habt, würden wir uns als Guide für eine kleine HT-Trailrunde im Harz anbieten (~60km, ~1200hm, gefühlte 60% Trailanteil, Start Goslar). Ob Samstag, Sonntag oder Monatg ist uns egal...

Gruß

-Surtre-


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Mai 2008)

@Loni: Habe ich es überlesen oder hast du außer "Platz 44" noch nichts zu Rennen geschrieben?

Ronda piccola/grande/extrema ?
44 von xx ?
Wetter ?
Auf dem Baldo soll noch Schnee gelegen haben !
Oder gings nicht so hoch raus?
Eindrücke ?

Brauche Input 

GRuß


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2008)

heyho schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Jägerstieg?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> heyho



ist kein richtiger trail, eher ne steile abfahrt. geht runter richtung springe und kommt unten an der jägerallee raus.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Mai 2008)

Der Raketentrail scheint ja ziemlich beliebt zu sein, deswegen wird der wohl nächstes Jahr so rumpelig sein wie der Frankweg. Macht aber nix, ich find des gut! 
Übers Wochenende bin ich leider nich da, ich muß 3 Tage in Luxemburg biken, so ein Mist aber auch bei dem blöden Wetter, wo ich auch noch Urlaub habe. 
Viel Spaß, bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Loni (8. Mai 2008)

Roudy, 

hier ein kleiner Bericht. . 

ich bin die Piccola gefahren -etwas mehr als 55 km. hm waren es insgesamt 1700, wovon der Großteil (über 1000) gleich am Anfang (nach 5 km "warmfahren" -fast eben) zu bewältigen waren. Das war schon hart aber durchaus zu schaffen. Schade nur, dass an steilen Stellen immer welche abstiegen (besonders am ersten steilen Stück) und man nicht an ihnen vorbeifahren konnte. Trotzdem... hoch kletter ich ja gern  und dann ging es Abfahrten mit Riesenkieseln runter (an denen auch viele abstiegen), die ich im Rausch des Rennens fast alle ohne absteigen mitgenommen hab. Einmal fiel einer direkt vor mir hin, da bin ich auch abgestiegen... wenn einem das so vorgeführt wird, mag man das ja nicht nachmachen ... hoch ging es meist auf Pfaden mit "befestigtem" Schotter, Asphalt oder so Platten (längsgeriffelt, nicht mit so dicken Löchern wie im Harz). Höchster Punkt waren fast 1150 hm und dann ging's ne ganze Weile abwärts. auf Schotter, Asphalt und besagten Riesenkieselpfaden. Wenn dann alle durch die "freigefahrene" Rille geschoben haben, wurde es schwierig, daran vorbeizurumpeln... ging alles sehr schnell >60km/h waren öfter drin. Leider viele Verletzte, die sich meist in Kurven gelegt hatten, oder schwierigen Steinpassagen. Es ging dann wieder ein bisschen hoch und runter und dann teilte sich die Strecke (man konnte sich während des Rennens für die Länge der Strecke entscheiden)
ich entschied mich für die kleine Runde -nochmal 1000 hm RUNTER lockte mich nicht so. 13 km lagen noch vor uns, es windete sehr (wie immer aus der falschen Richtung). habe mich also hinter einen Italiener gekämpft, zwecks Windschatten, und bin hinter ihm hergerast. Hinter mir ne Deutsche. Als es dann wieder bergauf ging hab ich die beiden abgehängt. Der Italiener holte mich noch ein, die Dame nicht.  
3:49:33,3 fuhr ich ins Ziel ein. Hier könnt Ihr sehen, was meine Mitstreiterinnen so geleistet haben. 

Während der Strecke hatte man öfter mal eine grandiose Aussicht auf den Lago oder die Berge. 
Die Verpflegung war gut und reichlich: es gab klebrige PowerBars, Orangen, Bananen, Studifutter, Isogetränke, Wasser; manchmal bildete sich allerdings ein Pulk davor und ich habe Leute gehört, die sich beschwerten, dass es keine Ersatztrinkflaschen gab.

Insgesamt hat es Spaß gemacht und nächstes Jahr bin ich schneller und stelle mich vorn in den Startblock um die Schieber zu vermeiden  

Sollte ich was vergessen haben, bitte fragen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2008)

Surtre schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Nochmal zurück zum Thema Harz:
> Falls ihr euch noch nicht auf eine Route festgelegt habt, würden wir uns als Guide für eine kleine HT-Trailrunde im Harz anbieten (~60km, ~1200hm, gefühlte 60% Trailanteil, Start Goslar). Ob Samstag, Sonntag oder Monatg ist uns egal...
> ...


hört sich alles nicht schlecht an . nur steht die planung für das wochenende noch nicht. glaube auch nicht, das das dieses wochenende was wird. kommen da aber gerne zu einem späteren zeitpunkt drauf zurück. 

mfg 
hoerman


----------



## Loni (8. Mai 2008)

Surtre schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Thema Harz:
> Falls ihr euch noch nicht auf eine Route festgelegt habt, würden wir uns als Guide für eine kleine HT-Trailrunde im Harz anbieten (~60km, ~1200hm, gefühlte 60% Trailanteil, Start Goslar).



Surtre, das klingt gut. Würdest du/Würdet ihr das auch ein anderes Mal noch anbieten? denn dieses WE hab ich genug Fahrerei vor mir..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> hier ein kleiner Bericht. . .  .  .
> 
> 
> Insgesamt hat es Spaß gemacht und nächstes Jahr bin ich schneller und stelle mich vorn in den Startblock um die Schieber zu vermeiden



das wollen wir auch hoffen. wir erwarten nächstes jahr aber nen platz unter den 20 besten 

p.s. respekt und anhaltendes kopfnicken , saustarke leistung 

da hat sich unser trailtraining ja bei den abfahrten schon bezahlt gemacht . 
für´s hochfahren brauchst aber bessere trainingspartner 
da können wir "alten säcke" leider nicht mithalten


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für´s hochfahren brauchst aber bessere trainingspartner
> da können wir "alten säcke" leider nicht mithalten



@ loni oh, dann müssen wir ja doch noch ne gemeinsame Trainingseinheit hinbekommen ... 
ein alter Sack bin ich noch nicht ganz....  
Aber es fehlt auch nicht viel dran... 

Was machst denn am WE 17./18.05. oder am 24./25.05. 
Da habe ich Zeit und Du könntest mir endlich mal den Deister zeigen... 
oder die BB und den WK und den A2 Trail und den BH und und und...


----------



## Surtre (9. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Surtre, das klingt gut. Würdest du/Würdet ihr das auch ein anderes Mal noch anbieten? denn dieses WE hab ich genug Fahrerei vor mir..



Klar, das klappt bestimmt auch ein anderes Mal. Vllt. entdecken wir an diesem Wochenende noch ein paar neue Trails um deren Anteil noch weiter zu erhöhen.  

Viel Spaß

-Surtre-


----------



## Loni (9. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> @ loni oh, dann müssen wir ja doch noch ne gemeinsame Trainingseinheit hinbekommen ...
> ein alter Sack bin ich noch nicht ganz....
> Aber es fehlt auch nicht viel dran...
> 
> ...



jo, kömmamachen. aber meine Deisterfreunde (die auch keine alten Säcke sind) sollen auch mit!!  
allerdinx bin ich 17/18 mit dem Bike in Libyen und danach weißnochnicht. aber beschnacken wir noch. 
 nach OL


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2008)

Surtre schrieb:


> Klar, das klappt bestimmt auch ein anderes Mal. Vllt. entdecken wir an diesem Wochenende noch ein paar neue Trails um deren Anteil noch weiter zu erhöhen.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> 
> -Surtre-



Hallo Surtre
bin auch sehr interessiert aber das Wochenende schon ausgebucht.
Bin schon ein paar mal mt Harzaktiv im Harz gefahren.
Bis bald 
Schappi


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und warum durften wir dann bei unserer 1. lehrstunde mit evil ,damals im herbst (tanja/mirka/maren/niggels und co), hinter dem dropland deinen reifen flicken ?




Stimmt, du hast Recht! Asche auf mein Haupt.  

Da hatte ich die Pellen ganz neu und den richtigen Luftdruck nicht ganz raus. 1,7 Bar waren dann doch zu wenig...

Ich fahr jetzt 1,9 und alles ist gut.

Das heißt, im Moment ist gar nix gut mit der fetten Else, denn ich hab nen Bolzen aus dem Horstlink verloren und die Ersatzteilbeschaffung erweist sich als etwas schwierig, weil's kein Standardteil ist und Canyon... na ja... mal seh'n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2008)

könnte dir das sting leihen , da ich zur zeit voll auf dem fritzz-trip bin


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ja noch meine beiden alten Damen... 

Das Rocky kriegt noch neue Bremsen und dann isses wieder fitt (für'n 17.)  

Trotzdem Danke für's Angebot...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> (für'n 17.)
> 
> Trotzdem Danke für's Angebot...


 
da wollt ich hardtail fahren, daher auch das angebot für's sting.


----------



## Loni (9. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> dann isses wieder fitt (für'n 17.)



Was isn am 17.?


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2008)

Dsa Frauen immer so neugierig sind.
Dasn (unverheiratete) Männerding, nichtmal ich darf das wissen.
Aber du warst ja auch zum FKK nicht da (mustes nach Riva).
gruß
schappi


----------



## Loni (9. Mai 2008)

und am 16. muss ich durch Libysche Berge radeln, um mich am 17. am Strand auszuruhen...   (da ist das WE ja anders)


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2008)

Der 17. ist doch n Samstag ??? Ich dachte, der Freitag sei dort das Wochenende...

Sag bloß, die Libyer hängen den Samstag noch drann...

@DHF: Das Scoreboard ist selbstgestrickt. Ich aktualisiere das hin und wieder mit den Daten aus der hiesigen Trainingsverwaltung...
Wenn das mehrere machen würden wäre das sozusagen die Sommerliche Motivationsvariante zum Winterpokal


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da wollt ich hardtail fahren, daher auch das angebot für's sting.



Hart heißt bei meinem Rennerle ja nun wirklich hart! Das wollte ich mir bei der Länge dann doch nicht antun. Außerdem hab ich Johann ein Paar Bremsen für's Rocky abgekauft. Die müssen ja auch ausprobiert werden...

So, ich mach jetzt n Abgang in eine Woche Urlaub. Mal seh'n, vielleicht schlag ich mich mit Mimimalausrüstung n paar Tage in die heimischen Wälder um mal so richtig abzuschalten. Wenn ihr also jemand seltsamen im Moos liegen seht, bitte nicht drüberbügeln... 

Bis denne...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So, ich mach jetzt n Abgang in eine Woche Urlaub. Mal seh'n, vielleicht schlag ich mich mit Mimimalausrüstung n paar Tage in die heimischen Wälder um mal so richtig abzuschalten. Wenn ihr also jemand seltsamen im Moos liegen seht, bitte nicht drüberbügeln...
> 
> Bis denne...


 

 aber nächsten samstag bist du dann wieder frisch geduscht und entlaust , oder ? *grinsundlach*


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> und am 16. muss ich durch Libysche Berge radeln, um mich am 17. am Strand auszuruhen...   (da ist das WE ja anders)



Willste denn beim nächsten FKK mitmachen? Beim letzten waren wir 18 Männer und Frauen.
dann setzte ich dich mit auf den Verteiler
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (9. Mai 2008)

wenn's passt und ich irgendwie hin und zurück komm. Jepp.


----------



## Loni (9. Mai 2008)

Ich kann es nicht glauben, Ihr veräppelt mich doch. 
Morgen fährt keiner?
Na jut, denn sehn wa uns nach meinem Nordafrikabesuch wieder -in alter Frische   tschüsi


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2008)

Klar fährt einer: Ich, in Kollerbeck!

Wenn du ja nicht so mit boykottieren beschäftigt wärst, würden wir uns da ja übern Weg laufen...


----------



## Loni (9. Mai 2008)

hehe, viel Erfolg und Spaß!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2008)

so kurz zur heutigen tour :
38,03 km 
735 hm
2,08 h fahrtzeit 
16,8 schnitt 

war schön heute mal wieder ne schnelle runde mit dem hardtail zu drehen 

schöne pfingsten 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> @DHF: Das Scoreboard ist selbstgestrickt. Ich aktualisiere das hin und wieder mit den Daten aus der hiesigen Trainingsverwaltung...
> Wenn das mehrere machen würden wäre das sozusagen die Sommerliche Motivationsvariante zum Winterpokal



OK hier mein Scoreboard:

*Gesamt: 83:31:00h 1260,00km 14908Hm*
Für uns alte Säcke geht das doch Anfang der Saison, oder  

So jetzt bitte die anderen Damen und Herren: zeigt her eure Daten...


----------



## dinosaur (9. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> @DHF: Das Scoreboard ist selbstgestrickt. Ich aktualisiere das hin und wieder mit den Daten aus der hiesigen Trainingsverwaltung...
> Wenn das mehrere machen würden wäre das sozusagen die Sommerliche Motivationsvariante zum Winterpokal



Wir wollen auch die maximale Herzfrequenz und das Gewicht lesen! 

92:58:00 h ; 2332,20 km; 4237 hm 
Sind auch etliche Rennradkilometer dabei- und es ist so flach hier 
Gruß
dino


----------



## Berggurke (9. Mai 2008)

@ Loni

ich habe gelesen das du Interesse am Transalpes hast. Mein Trainingspartner
hat mittlerweile das 2. Transalpes und ist sehr gut mit dem Erfinder von dem Bike befreundet.
Also wenn noch Interesse besteht und evtl. noch die eine oder andere Probefahrt benötigt wird melde dich zum Adressentausch.


----------



## 4mate (9. Mai 2008)

> melde dich zum Adressentausch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (9. Mai 2008)

Da wir ja schon einen Bremer im Thread haben und ich denke ich werde einige von Euch in Dassel bei der Challange4MTB oder in Duisburg sehen, hier mal mein Scoreboard(_Student_):

*Gesamt: 175:42:00h; 3735,9Km; 7205Hm*

P.S. Wolltet ihr nicht im Sommer noch einen Deisterkreisel veranstalten? Ich wollte da letztes Mal schon mit nur leider hatte ich da einen Termin. Ich würde den Deister gerne mal kennen lernen 

Gruß aus Bremen von einem Mitleser!


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Mai 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Wir wollen auch die maximale Herzfrequenz und das Gewicht lesen!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> dino



Ihr macht auf jeden Fall die bessere Grundlage fürs biken  
Die max. Herzfrequenz war auf Malle im März: 193  (halbtot)

Zum Gewicht: zu leicht für Downhill aber leicht genung für Uphill  

Wünsche schönes langes Bike-We    

DHF


----------



## schappi (10. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Da wir ja schon einen Bremer im Thread haben und ich denke ich werde einige von Euch in Dassel bei der Challange4MTB oder in Duisburg sehen, hier mal mein Scoreboard(_Student_):
> 
> *Gesamt: 175:42:00h; 3735,9Km; 7205Hm*
> 
> ...



Hallo DamDam

wir machen diesen Sommer auf jeden Fall noch einen Deisterkreisel
Entweder vor den Sommerferien 5. oder 12, Juli
oder nach den Sommerferien 23. August. Oder beide Termin wenn genug interesse besteht
Die Teilnehmerzahl wird auf jeden Fall auf 30 begrenzt. Daher rechtzeitig anmelden.

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Loni (10. Mai 2008)

Das WE im August ist nix gut für DK! an dem WE ist 24h Rad am Ring! 
gehe gleich biken.

@Berggurke: Adressentausch bitte per PN


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Downhilli, Hörman und icke sind heute ne megageile Harztour gefahren.  
Wir haben Sören nun hoffentlich von den Vorteilen eines GPS überzeugen können.  
Waren ca. 1500HM bei 60 KM bei bestem SSWB-Wetter , mit geilen Trails und nem supi Ausblick von der Wolfswarte. 
Schöne Pfingsten
wünscht Tom


----------



## Phil81 (10. Mai 2008)

@Barbie SHG Seid ihr von der Wolfswarte richtung Dammgraben/Oderteich abgefahren?
Ist die Rinne noch doll verschlammt oder ist die jetzt mehr oder weniger frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Mai 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Barbie SHG Seid ihr von der Wolfswarte richtung Dammgraben/Oderteich abgefahren?
> Ist die Rinne noch doll verschlammt oder ist die jetzt mehr oder weniger frei?



Man kann links an der Rinne sehr gut vorbeifahren. Die Rinne ist noch voll Schlamm.

Gruß

DHF


----------



## pike1 (10. Mai 2008)

Im deister alles OK


----------



## pike1 (10. Mai 2008)

Oder nicht!?


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Man kann links an der Rinne sehr gut vorbeifahren. Die Rinne ist noch voll Schlamm.



der trail von der wolfswarte ist echt klasse. schön verblockt und technisch. 
genau das , was mein fritzz heute gebraucht hat. 
eigentlich waren alle trails heute sehr technisch . 
würde sagen s 2 - s 3 format. 

allein wegen der trails hat sich der ausflug schon völlig gelohnt. 

dazu kam das tolle wetter , der wind , der die schweissperlen schnell getrocknet hat, die landschaft im allgemeinen und auch das wir drei gut miteinander fahren konnten. 

rundum ein perfekter tag 

hab irgendwie immer noch nicht genug. 
könnte morgen gleich wieder los richtung harz 

@ dhf und barbie 

danke für den geilen tag (auch mit gps ) 


hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Mai 2008)

und hier die tourdaten von dhf :

Dauer  05:17:00 h  
Distanz  61.5  
km/h (Mittel)  11.64 km/h  
km/h (Maximum)  61.5 km/h  
Höhenmeter  1468  (lt. dhf ) , 1518  ( lt. barbie shg )


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Klar fährt einer: Ich, in Kollerbeck!



@ exto 

wie war´s in kollerbeck. erzähl mal


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2008)

Den Trail in dem alten Bachbett von der Wolfswarte runter kenne ich auch der ist nett
Schade das ich die 1. Tour de Sorsum am selben Tag veranstaltet habe.
War aber auch ein voller Erfolg.
Sören bis nachher dann. Wenn du über den Taternpfahl hochkommst kannst du ja schon da auf mich warten.
Was hällst du von Grenzweg heute?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Downhilli, Hörman und icke sind heute ne megageile Harztour gefahren.
> Wir haben Sören nun hoffentlich von den Vorteilen eines GPS überzeugen können.
> Waren ca. 1500HM bei 60 KM bei bestem SSWB-Wetter , mit geilen Trails und nem supi Ausblick von der Wolfswarte.
> ...



Zeichmalbilder!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Zeichmalbilder!!!



*Bin gerade dabei. Im Fotoalbum kannst du mehr gucken...*
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/96064]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/96073]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/96069]
	
[/URL]


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2008)

Das ist die Wolfswarte, und dann das Bachbett oder?
Schöne Bilder!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Mai 2008)

korrekt, du kennst dich aus


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sören bis nachher dann. Wenn du über den Taternpfahl hochkommst kannst du ja schon da auf mich warten.
> Was hällst du von Grenzweg heute?
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich denke, der grenzweg ist heute fällig. wollte den aber als abschluss
nehmen, oder ?
bis nachher

hoerman


----------



## Slidger (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier meine Muttertagstourdaten.

35,2 km 98hm 3:25h

und jetzt kommst du...
Von diesem getrödel tut mir immer noch mein Arsch weh.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2008)

Hier die Muttertagstour von Hoerman und mir:
1: Frankweg 
2. Farnweg
3. Barbiegrab
4. Grenzweg
28km 850hm 2:30 h
Endgeil
Der Grenzwg ist eröffnet super fahrbar!
Gruß
Schappi
P.S.. Hoerman ist heute mit seiner Vollpanzerung Beschussklasse 3 abgedüst wie eine angesengte Sau uneinholbar:
Ich brauche auch einen Vollvisierhelm!!!
Aber der Gernzweg ist dieses Jahr mit dem Torque nur Geillllll !


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier die Muttertagstour von Hoerman und mir:
> 1: Frankweg
> 2. Farnweg
> 3. Barbiegrab
> ...



klasse, dann hab ich heute ja wieder die 1000 hm voll gemacht. 
musste ja nochmal zum tarternpfahl hoch. 
freitag     730 hm
samstag 1500 hm
sonntag 1000 hm 

3230 hm und ca. 140 km  
jetzt mach ich morgen erstmal pause 


schöne restpfingsten 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Mai 2008)

Ja, der Hoerman ist gestern im Harz auch abgegangen kann ich euch sagen  
Wahnsinn, wo er *rauf *gefahren ist. 

V.G.
DHF


----------



## varadero (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf Wunsch eines eurer Rudelführer  soll ich hier ein paar Bilder aus der Region Bad Reichenhall/Salzburg ... posten, die zeigen sollen, daß wir hier mehr als Lederhose und Festspiele zu bieten haben!

z.B. die Tour auf der Busstraße (Sommerweg noch zugeschneit) vom Obersalzberg zum Kehlsteinhaus:


 

 

 


Start+Ziel, Scharitzkehlalm, Endstal, Königssee mit Watzmann (2713m)



 

 

 


mein Bike vorm Hohen Brett (2338m), Traumkulisse, Michi vorm Hohen Göll (2522m), ich kurz vorm Ziel



 

 

 


Zugangstunnel zum Lift, im Tunnel, ich mit Blick ins Salzbuger Land



 

 

 


without comment!

Noch mehr Bilder dieser Tour hier und hier.

Die Bayern haben da so einen Spruch, der lautet in etwa: _*"wenn dich der Herrgott mag, dann lässt er dich hier runter"*_ - Ich glaub, das triffts ganz gut!

CU!
Varadero


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auf Wunsch eines eurer Rudelführer  soll ich hier ein paar Bilder aus der Region Bad Reichenhall/Salzburg ... posten, die zeigen sollen, daß wir hier mehr als Lederhose und Festspiele zu bieten haben!
> 
> ...



wahnsinn , da will ich auch wohnen  
ein traum und eine traumkulisse. da kann man(n) nur neidisch werden . 
klasse bilder .

welchen engel hast du geküsst, um dort wohnen zu dürfen ?


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2008)

Mein Lieber Markus,
nennst du mich noch einmal Rudelführer, nenne ich dich fortann Mozartkugel.
Wenn du genauso gut bikst wie du fotografierst müssen wir unbedingt mal zusammen moschen.
Notfalls kommen wir alle zu dir um zu prüfen ob die Bilder nicht mit Photoshop gemacht sind
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (12. Mai 2008)

Um meine Sucht am biken zu stillen, fahre ich zZ  mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, da meine WE ausgebucht sind.    26 km hin und auch wieder zurück mit Höhenmeter kann ich nicht glänzen, denn ich fahre am Kanal lang. In versuche halt nur mein km/h Durchschnitt und meine Kondition zu  verbessern.


----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2008)

Varadero,
deine Bilder sind wie immer eine Wucht.
Könnte mich sofort ins Auto setzten und losfahren.
Die selbe Tour auf den Kehlstein habe ich mal vor langer langer Zeit mal zu Fuss gemacht. der Blick von da oben ist eine Wucht.
Wir müssen die lange geplante Tourum den Kehlstein und Göll mal machen.
Vieleicht finde ich ja noch den einen oder anderen der Lust hat mitzukommen. 
Hoerman wie sind eigentlich deine Pläne diesen Sommer? Noch Urlaub über? Ich könnte dir eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin heute Downhilli ne kleine WD Runde mit Start gegen 9:30 von BH gefahren. Da wir noch Termine mit der Family vor uns hatten, waren wir nur ca. 2Std. unterwegs.
War aber trotzdem supi , da die Touris um diese Zeit noch nicht unterwegs waren.
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2008)

Leidet ihr beiden an seniler Bettflucht, oder was treibt euch so früh in den Deister?
Aber recht hast du, um die Zeit oder nach 17:0 Uhr hat man den wald für sich alleine
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Mai 2008)

@taxi: ich muss sagen, mir und meiner Familie hat der Kuchen bei euch auf der BH viel besser geschmeckt als eben in der MH (Mooshütte) :daumen von den Preisen gar nicht zu sprechen. 

@schappi: wir wollten noch mal bei Trockenheit den Raketentrail mit allen Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe fahren    

@all: ich glaub der luky-luke-03 wird uns untreu  Sascha, das warst doch du auf dem Rennrad am Mittellandkanal oder ????   bin schwer entäuscht  

VG
DHF


----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2008)

Waaas?
Lucky Luke fährt Dackelschneider???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2008)

Wer hat Lust Morgen mit mir den Grenzweg zu fahren?
Bitte noch heute Abend melden, da ich sonst morgen alternativ mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Vieleicht finde ich ja noch den einen oder anderen der Lust hat mitzukommen.
> Hoerman wie sind eigentlich deine Pläne diesen Sommer? Noch Urlaub über? Ich könnte dir eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich bin dabei, sag wann und wo, und ich komme mit.
 diese grandiose landschaft muß ich mal in natura sehen. 

und wenn wir schon mal da sind, hängen wir noch 2 tage dran, und machen gleich noch nen abstecher zum bikepark in leogang , und saalbach-hinterglemm. die haben ne neue freeridestrecke vom schattberg runter. die strecke am reiterkogel ist auch nicht schlecht, bin die schon im sommer 2006 gefahren. 
mal richtig moschen


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust Morgen mit mir den Grenzweg zu fahren?
> Bitte noch heute Abend melden, da ich sonst morgen alternativ mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre.
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich 

den kann ich dich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen. 
wann ist treffen und wo ?


----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich
> 
> den kann ich dich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen.
> wann ist treffen und wo ?



18:00 Uhr Taternpfahl!

Homer was ist mit dir; 
wie war euer Konzert?
Willst du auch mitkommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war Samstag, Sonntag und heute mit meiner Schwester und einem anderen Freund auch im Harz. 

Unsere Route:
Samstag: Osterode-Altenau-Torfhaus-Brocken-Schierke-Braunlage (71km)
Sonntag: Braunlage-Sorge-Rappbodetalsperre-Treseburg-Bodetal-Thale (61km)
Montag: Thale-Blankenburg-Werningerode-Ilsenburg-Bad Harzburg (53 km)







[/URL][/IMG]
Kurz vor Torfhaus






[/URL][/IMG]
Alles fahrbar.   Das Fully hat sich bewährt.  






[/URL][/IMG]
Goetheweg






[/URL][/IMG]
Posen!  






[/URL][/IMG]
Geschafft! 

Bis bald im Wald, Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> 18:00 Uhr Taternpfahl!
> 
> Homer was ist mit dir;
> wie war euer Konzert?
> ...



ist i.o. 
werde da sein 
was wollen wir denn noch zusätzlich fahren ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2008)

@ johann

coole tour , wieviel hm habt ihr gemacht. und seit ihr nach karte gefahren ?


gruß
hoerman


----------



## schappi (12. Mai 2008)

Mal sehen, da bin ich für alles offen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Mai 2008)

@hoerman: hm haben wir nicht gezählt. keiner hatte den passenden tacho. ich denke am ersten tag waren es schon über 1500. am nächsten tag vllt 1000. und heute vielleicht auch. groß geschätzt.

wir wollten eigentlich den harzer-hexenstieg fahren. wir sind aber manchmal davon abgekommen. aber im harz gibt es ja keinen baum ohne ein hinweisschild, also kein problem


----------



## Surtre (12. Mai 2008)

Wir waren heute im Harz, Bilder haben wir nicht gemacht, wir waren zu trailhungrig um anzuhalten :
60km, 1400hm, 4Std
Goslar-Schalke-Festenburg-Altenau-Wolfswarte-Torfhaus-Oderbrück-Bad Harzburg
Ein paar Trails sind zu unserer Runde noch dazugekommen...
Es wird Zeit, dass es mal wieder regnet, der Wolfswartentrail nach Torfhaus ist trocken so unglaublich langweilig  

-Surtre- (überzeugter HT-Fahrer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Danke daß euch meine Bilder gefallen haben! Ist bei diesen Motiven aber nicht mal mit meiner Pocketkamerea schwer gute Bilder zu schießen und deshalb gelingen einfach immer wieder mal gute Pics:



 

 

 

 

 



Einziger Knackpunkt ist halt immer wieder das Wetter, als Einheimischer ist man da aber auch recht flexibel - zum Kehlsteinhaus sind wir z.B. letzten Donnerstag noch rasch nach dem Büro um 15:00 geradelt (~22km, nicht ganz 1000Hm)!

Würde mich freuen euch hier mal den Guide zu machen!
Die Tour "um den Hohen Göll" wäre wirklich fein, ich hab hier noch ein Bild gefunden welches die Auffahrt (nach links) zum Stahlhaus über das Bluntautal zeigt:



(ich sag nur Kehren!)

Aber nach Leogang?  Bringts das wirklich?


 

 

 

 

 
Da würde ich euch die rel. entspannte 5 Gondel Tour empfehlen!

LG
Varadero


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Mai 2008)

Cool finde ich bei euch immer, die tollsten Berge mit den besten Abfahrten und was fahrt ihr............ Hardtail!!!!!!!!!
Wir fahren alle Fully mit dem Hang zu immer mehr Federweg, Fullface und Ganzköperschoner ..............
Naja unsere Berge äh "Berg - Deister" ist ja auch ganz schön hoch........ 
Happy trails!!!!!!!!



varadero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auf Wunsch eines eurer Rudelführer  soll ich hier ein paar Bilder aus der Region Bad Reichenhall/Salzburg ... posten, die zeigen sollen, daß wir hier mehr als Lederhose und Festspiele zu bieten haben!
> 
> ...


----------



## varadero (12. Mai 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Cool finde ich bei euch immer, die tollsten Berge mit den besten Abfahrten und was fahrt ihr............ Hardtail!!!!!!!!!


Hardtail nur dort rauf (fast alles Asphalt), für die richtigen Geländetouren hab ich (natürlich) auch noch ein altes Fully:





So, jetzt hör ich aber auf euch hier vollzuspammen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> 18:00 Uhr Taternpfahl!
> 
> Homer was ist mit dir;
> wie war euer Konzert?
> ...



mal sehn wann ich Feierabend machen kann. ich würde mich melden und um 17:30 am kniggeschen Forsthaus sein. Der erste Gig mit der neuen Band war sehr geil und die nordischen Leute sehr gastfreundlich und trinkfest    
falls das mit dem Feierabend später wird, würde ich gern auch den Raketentrail fahren.


----------



## Loni (12. Mai 2008)

feine Touren 

war am Samstag unterwex: 98 km, 1700 hm, Hannover-Benthe-Gerden-Deister-Suentel-Deister, S-Bahn von Wennigsen. 
(im Deister Junx aus Bad Muender getroffen und ab mit ihnen in den Suentel) das war auch super!

Heut hab ich noch mehr hm gemacht, allerdinx per Flugzeug, das zaehlt wohl nicht. 
Leider ist mein Radkoffer heut nicht angekommen. Soll aber morgen kommen. man hat ihn geortet. Drueckt schoen die Daumen bitte. 
Ich werde mich diesmal bemuehen, hier in den Bergen Fotos zu schiessen. 

Gruesse aus Libyen!!  Lena


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Mai 2008)

Ja, dass war ich!
Habe dich noch gegrüßt. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum du nicht zurück gegrüßt hast. Renner werden nicht gegrüßt....... 
Da mein Scoreboard nicht mal die Hälfte von deinem aufweißt, habe ich heute ein bisschen was für die G1 getan.
Einmal ums Meer rum. 75 km.
War die erste lange Etappe dieses Jahr. So fühle ich mich auch.
Wenn ich wieder etwas Dampf auf die Pedale kriege, fahre ich auch wieder mit meinem Frosch.
Vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann mal mit in den Harz.
Aber vielleicht fahre ich ja auch mal ne Runde mit Varadero.
Bin im Juni/Juli für 1 Woche im Salzkammergut/Strobel

@ Varadero ist das bei dir in der Nähe???

Happa trails

L-L-03



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @taxi: ich muss sagen, mir und meiner Familie hat der Kuchen bei euch auf der BH viel besser geschmeckt als eben in der MH (Mooshütte) :daumen von den Preisen gar nicht zu sprechen.
> 
> @schappi: wir wollten noch mal bei Trockenheit den Raketentrail mit allen Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe fahren
> 
> ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Mai 2008)

Hey, ich hab gegrüßt  nur hat es etwas gedauert bis ich dich auf deinem Dackelschneider erkannt habe 
Wenn du mit dem Frosch fährst nehmen wir dich auch mal mit  

VG

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Aber nach Leogang?  Bringts das wirklich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die gegend kenn ich seit ca. 35 jahren, zwar fast nur in weiss (dann aber wie meine westentasche). 
aber genau diese strecke bin ich im sommer 2006 gefahren. 
bild 1 - oberhalb der seidlalm in richtung asitz/leogang
bild 2/3/5- trail hinter der seidlalm richtung asitz 
bild 4 - teich zwischen schönleiten (wildenkarkogel)und asitz 
obwohl bild 2 auch der sallbacher höhenweg sein könnte . 
... und lieg ich richtig ?

p.s. die 5 gondel tour soll aber nur spaß mit nem local oder guide machen, da sonst die besten trails nicht gefahren werden . 

v.g. 
vom halb-saalbacher 

hoerman


----------



## varadero (12. Mai 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht fahre ich ja auch mal ne Runde mit Varadero.
> Bin im Juni/Juli für 1 Woche im Salzkammergut/Strobel
> 
> @ Varadero ist das bei dir in der Nähe???


Hallo!

Na ja, nach Strobl sinds von mir ~40km.
Das Bike unbedingt mitnehmen für z.B.

rund um den Schafberg
auf das Zwölferhorn
auf die Postalm
Es soll auch Leute geben, die fahren am Abend neben den Zahnrad gleisen auf den Schafberg!!!  
Melde dich auf jeden Fall noch vorher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (12. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die gegend kenn ich seit ca. 35 jahren, zwar fast nur in weiss (dann aber wie meine westentasche).
> aber genau diese strecke bin ich im sommer 2006 gefahren.
> bild 1 - oberhalb der seidlalm in richtung asitz/leogang
> bild 2/3/5- trail hinter der seidlalm richtung asitz
> ...


Ich würde sagen das stimmt alles so in etwa (vom Wildenkarkogel/Schönleitenhütte richtung Asitz), Seidlalm sagt mir jetzt aber nichts.
Bilder von der anderen Seite (Saalbach) sind nicht dabei.

Sehr schön zu fahren ist der Weg vom Schattberg:


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das stimmt alles so in etwa (vom Wildenkarkogel/Schönleitenhütte richtung Asitz), Seidlalm sagt mir jetzt aber nichts.
> Bilder von der anderen Seite (Saalbach) sind nicht dabei.
> 
> Sehr schön zu fahren ist der Weg vom Schattberg:



jau trail zur hacklbergalm, auch sehr cool 

ich glaub ich muß da mal wieder in diesem sommer hin


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Mai 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Na ja, nach Strobl sinds von mir ~40km.
> Das Bike unbedingt mitnehmen für z.B.
> ...



Jo, mache ich.
Ist halb Familienurlaub, halb Bikeurlaub. Sind mit Frauen und Bikes da.
Gruss


----------



## varadero (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Lucky-Luke-03!

Schöne Gegend rund um den Wolfgangsee!
Das wusste auch schon euer Altbundeskanzler!

Varadero


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Cool finde ich bei euch immer, die tollsten Berge mit den besten Abfahrten und was fahrt ihr............ Hardtail!!!!!!!!!
> Wir fahren alle Fully mit dem Hang zu immer mehr Federweg, Fullface und Ganzköperschoner ..............
> Naja unsere Berge äh "Berg - Deister" ist ja auch ganz schön hoch........
> Happy trails!!!!!!!!



Hallo Lucky,
bist du schon mal den Frankweg und den Grenzweg gefahren?
Oder den ganz neuen Teufelskammertrail?
Ist zwar nicht 1000hm aber steilll !
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Oder den ganz neuen Teufelskammertrail?
> <


 
teufelskammertrail ? den kenn ich auch nicht. können wir den heute noch mit einplanen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Mai 2008)

Ich schaffs heut leider nicht, sitze immernoch im Büro  , viel Spaß


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Mai 2008)

der grenzweg war heute wieder vom feinsten 

und mit dem richtigen fahrwerk kann man´s auch richtig laufen lassen 

schappi wär den trail heute wohl am liebsten 10 x gefahren, 
so groß war sein grinsen, als wir unten waren   . 

leider war´s das auch für diese woche für mich . 
donnerstag noch ne schnelle "harte" runde und dann ist auch schon 
wochenende 

v.g. hoerman

@ schappi 
- denk mal an deine urlaubsplanung und mail mir mal deine termine


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Mai 2008)

Bin endlich auch wieder mal wenigstens ne kurze Runde gefahren. Die WD-Klassiker TKT, RT und FTT  . Am FTT bin ich mal seit langem wieder die obere Variante gefahren, die sollten wir mal wieder zusammen nehmen. Zuerst flowig  auf Wiesenweg, dann ruppiges Harvesterspuren Labyrinth mit Stöckchen vs. Schaltwerk Spielereien, dann wieder endgeiler Flow auf Wiesentrail bis zum Nachtflügel


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der grenzweg war heute wieder vom feinsten
> 
> und mit dem richtigen fahrwerk kann man´s auch richtig laufen lassen
> 
> ...



Ja im Augenblick bringt mir der Grenzweg den größten Kick.
Ich glaube ich muss den mal Abends 3x hintereinander fahren. Und der Baum der da querliegt der stört.
Heute mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deisterwildsau (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gern am Sa vormittag ca. 10 Uhr ca 2 Stunden fahren (danach hab ich einen Termin mit den Kindern, daher bin ich nach hinten zeitlich begrenzt) von der Mooshütte o. ä. - wer hat Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Mai 2008)

Ich las hier öfter SCOREBOARD.
Ist das was für mein Statistik Faible ?

@all: Hier ist je richtig was los, leider komme ich im Büro nicht an die Fotos. Also heute Abend: Balkon, Weißwein, Notebook-> Fotos schauen  
Danke an Schappi und Hoerman für die Abendtour gestern. Der Regen aus dem Westen blieb uns ja dann erspart.

*EIGENLOB-MODUS an: *
*Ich war erfreulich dicht an euch dran  *
*EIGENLOB-MODUS aus. *

Hat einer von euch die Daten ?

Bis Samstag (schön aufessen !
Roudy


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2008)

Ja Exto hat mit dem Scoreboard angefangen.
da ich bekennender Genussbiker bin lehne ich sowas ab! Dafür müsste man ja Buch führen.
Die Tourdaten von gestern abend schaue ich zu hause mal nach. Ich weis nur noch 700hm, ca 2:10h und etwa 26km. Ja  du warst sauschnell gestern, nicht auszudenken wie schnell du mit nem richtigen Bike wärst.

Ich könnte heute abend schon wieder den Grenzweg fahren.

Samstag wollt ihr den E1 machen? Könnt sogar sein, daß ihr trockenes Wetter habt 
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/093200.html
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> und dann noch die passende panzerung, und du wärst nicht nur bergauf einer der schnellsten


----------



## xtoph 73 (14. Mai 2008)

schappi hat recht 
vielleicht behalten wir samstag wirklich trockene socken 
laut wetter.com siehts gar nich mal sooo schlecht aus.
wir sehen uns.
es grüsst euch chris


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2008)

Hoerman
ich habe ja den Verdacht, daß du nur Angst hast Noltemeier eines Tages vor die Schrotflinte zu fahren und darum die neue Panzerung. Das du da drunter nicht vor Hitze umkommst. Js aber so ein Panzer wäre das richtige um Roudy bergauf auf unser Tempo einzubremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (14. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Js aber so ein Panzer wäre das richtige um Roudy bergauf auf unser Tempo einzubremsen



Nee, laßt den Roudy mal ohne Panzerung fahren, die letzten 20 km des E1 werde ich mich ordentlich vom Gefatter ziehen lassen 
Tschüß


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Mai 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Nee, laßt den Roudy mal ohne Panzerung fahren, die letzten 20 km des E1 werde ich mich ordentlich vom Gefatter ziehen lassen
> Tschüß


 
das kannst du aber mal ganz getrost knicken , denn da hänge ich dann schon dran. ich hab im gegensatz zu dir , auch ne gute ausrede mit den ungewollten 8 wochen pause .


----------



## nippelspanner (14. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Samstag wollt ihr den E1 machen?


Was ist E1? Ein neuer Geheimtrail?  
Dann wäre ich dabei. Habe am Sa. bis jetzt frei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Mai 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Was ist E1? Ein neuer Geheimtrail?
> Dann wäre ich dabei. Habe am Sa. bis jetzt frei.


 
Europawanderweg 1 - Teilstück Bad Nenndorf -> Lemgo


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das kannst du aber mal ganz getrost knicken , denn da hänge ich dann schon dran. ich hab im gegensatz zu dir , auch ne gute ausrede mit den ungewollten 8 wochen pause .


 
Logger bleim !
Ich habe schon etwas Schiss, am Anfang zu schnell zu sein und am Ende so richtig zu verkacken. Gerade weil wir uns ja wegen der Daten nicht einig sind.
Ich werde mal genug Wurstbrote und Gel einpacken.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Mai 2008)

Der E1 ist von Bad Nenndorf bis Barntrup ca. 77km lang und hat fast 2000 HM. Was da auf dem letzten Stück nach Lemgo noch ist  

Aber 3000HM sind das wohl dann nicht, oder ist das von Barntrup nach Lemgo noch so 1000HM ?

Hab mal grade ins GPS geguckt  

VG

DHF


----------



## Brook (15. Mai 2008)

Was für Programme nutzt ihr für die Kartenerstellung ... um Länge und Höhenmeter anzeigen zu lassen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mir gestern ein Foto mit Höhenmeterangaben + Kilometerangaben gesendet, fand ich sehr schön gemacht ... er kann jedoch nicht sagen wie sich das Programm nennt, ist verlinkt auf dem PC von einem Freund gewesen. 

Hat einer eine Idee ... vielleicht sogar Freeware?


----------



## frasuka (15. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Der E1 ist von Bad Nenndorf bis Barntrup ca. 77km lang und hat fast 2000 HM. Was da auf dem letzten Stück nach Lemgo noch ist
> Aber 3000HM sind das wohl dann nicht, oder ist das von Barntrup nach Lemgo noch so 1000HM ?
> DHF



Juten Morgen,
die letzten Jahre hatte ich immer ca. 100 Km auf dem Tacho, allerdings bis genau vor die Haustür.
Somit sind es dann bis Ortsmitte Lemgo ca. 95 Km. Die Höhenmeter wurden von uns geschätzt, vermutlich 2.500 hm.

@roudy; ich bin guter Dinge, dass wir bei einem Tempo von ca. 13-14km/h
und angepasstem Puls und ner schönen Bretteljause in der Pause gut ankommen werden.
Wir haben die Strecke schon 2 Mal knapp unter 6 Stunden geschafft!!
Lang ist's her 
Bis Samstag


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Der E1 ist von Bad Nenndorf bis Barntrup ca. 77km lang und hat fast 2000 HM. Was da auf dem letzten Stück nach Lemgo noch ist
> 
> Aber 3000HM sind das wohl dann nicht, oder ist das von Barntrup nach Lemgo noch so 1000HM ?
> 
> ...


 
...meine Worte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (15. Mai 2008)

Das sind Daten, bei denen ich sage: Melde mich ab!
(Der Forstautobahn Anteil ist zu hoch)


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2008)

Für diese Tour muss man kein Masochist sein!
Es hilft aber ungemein.
Nix für uns Genuss(trail)biker. Ehr was für die jungen Hüpfer mit ihren schnellen Hardtails.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Lucas88 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich war am WE das erste Mal im Deister. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man so hoch im Norden gut fahren kann. Bisher bin ich immer im Harz unterwegs gewesen. Gibt es eine gute Tourenbeschreibung für den Deister oder reicht eine normale Fahrradkarte aus? Ich bin einige Wege aus mtb-deister.de gefahren. Die waren schon mal nicht schlecht aber zum Teil habe ich mich ohne GPS verfahren, da die Karten nicht besonders gut sind. 
Gruß aus Bremen.


----------



## taxifolia (15. Mai 2008)

@ deisterwildsau nr 4647

Sa 10 Uhr Mooshütte geht bei mir.
Ich hoffe, Du fährst auch lieber trails als die Försterennbahnen

Gruß Taxi


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Lucas,
die Touren auf www.deister-mtb.de sind schon ganz gut und interessant.
das Problem ist das die kleinen Trails natürlich nicht in den Karten sind. daher GPS oder einen Einheimischen. Es gibt eine neue Deisterkarte 1:25000 bei der Tourist Info in Barsinghausen zu kaufen.
ansonsten schau doch hier mal rein und verabrede dich mal für einen Samstag oder Sonntag
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2008)

@ schappi ... apropos karten. du hast noch meine sollingkarten. denk mal bei gelegenheit dran, die mal wieder mitzubringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (15. Mai 2008)

Genau, Schappi !
Und wenn Du am Samstag 10 Uhr bei der Mooshütte sein solltest, schenke ich Dir sogar eine Deisterkarte
( Wanderkarte) vom gesamten Deister !!!

Gruß taxi


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi ... apropos karten. du hast noch meine sollingkarten. denk mal bei gelegenheit dran, die mal wieder mitzubringen



Wie kommst du darauf, daß ich eine Sollingkarte von dir habe? Ich war noch nie im Solling. Kann es sein das du mich mit Roudy verwechselst?

@Taxi
Samstag wird nichts da muss ich arbeiten. Schade eigemtlich.
warum trefft ihr euch nicht an der BH?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, daß ich eine Sollingkarte von dir habe? Ich war noch nie im Solling. Kann es sein das du mich mit Roudy verwechselst?
> 
> @Taxi
> Samstag wird nichts da muss ich arbeiten. Schade eigemtlich.
> warum trefft ihr euch nicht an der BH?


 
hab ich dir die nicht mitgegeben nach der bergwerkstour, wo du mir mein bike zurückgebracht hast? meine, ich hätte sie dir gegeben, um mal in ruhe zu hause drüber zu schauen . kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## frasuka (15. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ehr was für die jungen Hüpfer mit ihren schnellen Hardtails.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Schappi,
das geht runter wie Öl, das mit den jungen Hüpfern


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi ... apropos karten. du hast noch meine sollingkarten. denk mal bei gelegenheit dran, die mal wieder mitzubringen


 
Falls du nicht im Besitz von 2 Sätzen bist, liegen die karten bei mir.
Ich tausche gegen eine Festplatte voll mit MTB-Videos


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Falls du nicht im Besitz von 2 Sätzen bist, liegen die karten bei mir.
> Ich tausche gegen eine Festplatte voll mit MTB-Videos


 

upps, du hast sie ?

 dachte schappi. 

 sorry schappi 

 festplatte liegt unbenutzt unterm pc.:-(  du sagtest aber, du hast mehrere davon, daher hab ich mir da noch keine gedanken gemacht ;-) 

 aber hast recht. muß ich mir baldigst mal alle reinziehen 

 oder brauchst du sie bei dem wetter für's rollentraining  zurück ?


----------



## exto (15. Mai 2008)

So, ihr Lieben. Bin vom Trekken zurück!

Manchmal frag ich mich, warum man überhaupt in ferne Urlaubsländer düst. Ich war die ganze Woche nie wesentlich weiter als 25 km von zu Hause weg und hab trotzdem oft gedacht: "Geil!! Is das schön hier". Und, "entschleunigen" ist auch mal nicht schlecht. Mit 20 Klio auf'm Buckel die Berge rauftrotten und dabei in die Landschaft gucken entspannt ungemein !  

A propos "entschleunigen": Der Bolzen für die Else ist angekommen und eingebaut. Da ihr "Heißkisten" für Samstag ja schon wieder Marschtabellen erstellt habt, werd ich mich mal gaaanz soft mit dem fetten Teil auf den Weg machen, damit das Ganze nicht in Raserei ausartet...


----------



## exto (15. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Der E1 ist von Bad Nenndorf bis Barntrup ca. 77km lang und hat fast 2000 HM. Was da auf dem letzten Stück nach Lemgo noch ist
> 
> Aber 3000HM sind das wohl dann nicht, oder ist das von Barntrup nach Lemgo noch so 1000HM ?
> 
> ...



Ihr seid mir so Orientierungs-Spezialisten... 

Der E1 geht durch viele Gegenden Deutschlands, aber nicht im entferntesten durch Barntrup. Am nächsten dran ist da noch Bösingfeld, und von da bis Lemgo sind nochmal ein Paar fette Zacken. 

Ob 2000, 2500 oder 3000HM: Ich freu mich schon auf den netten letzten Trail rauf zum Windelstein. Da werden sich vielleicht ein Paar Tränen zwischen die Schweißtropfen mischen...


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2008)

Hey Exto,
was macht der Fuss. Hat der Doc dir wieder Trailfreigabe gegeben?
Du musst mal mit Niggels rüberkommen. Es gibt viele neue Sachen und der Grenzwg ist sooo schön dieses Jahr, Ich könnte den Stundenlang fahren. Für niggels habe ich auch was neues entdeckt: die BMX Bahn. extra für Kids die sich in der Luft wohlfühlen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (15. Mai 2008)

Hab den Doc nicht gefragt. Der hat irgendwann mal was von "altersgemäßer Freizeitbeschäftigung" und "Rückenschwimmen" gefaselt, der Spacko  Hier in Bad O. fummeln sie massenweise an zivilisationserkrankten Frühvergreisten rum, da ist das Verständnis für sich bewegende Nachvierziger nicht so ausgeprägt

Hab mir selbst die Freigabe erteilt!

Wenn sich nichts ändert ist Niggels das übernächste WE (24./25.?) wieder im Lande. Dann würde ich liebend gern (!!!) mal wieder rumkommen...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn sich nichts ändert ist Niggels das übernächste WE (24./25.?) wieder im Lande. Dann würde ich liebend gern (!!!) mal wieder rumkommen...!!!



25/05 ist schäfercup in dassel ( 4 rennen challenge4mtb ). wollte auch mal wieder mein punktekonto aufbessern. 

wie war kollerbeck ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2008)

@ exto 

was machst du eigentlich vom 12/06 - 22/06 ?
schappi und ich planen ne gemeinsame tour in österreich mit varadero und nen abstecher nach saalbach/hinterglemm bzw. bikepark leogang .


----------



## Scott-y (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Taxi, hallo Deisterwildsau. 
10 Uhr an der Mooshütte. Wie immer komme ich mit dem Rad,da meine Frau Schule hat und auch das Auto. Wenn´s Probleme gibt ruf ich durch.


----------



## exto (15. Mai 2008)

Kollerbeck war eigentlich ganz nett. Hab nur im Moment grad nicht soooo viel Lust, schnell und kurz gradeaus zu fahren.

Im Juni ist für mich Arbeiten angesagt. Überhaupt: Für neue, größer angelegte Bikeprojekte ist Anno 08 nicht mehr viel drinn. Hab ja auch noch andere Interessen.

Ansonsten kam hier irgendwo cool: ) die Idee eines AlpenX in 2009 auf.... Hmmmm, lecker  

Erst mal bis Samstag (McD, übrigens)


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. Mai 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Lucky-Luke-03!
> 
> Schöne Gegend rund um den Wolfgangsee!
> Das wusste auch schon euer Altbundeskanzler!
> ...



Schöne Fotos!
Aber ich hoffe den Ex treffe ich dort nicht. 
Nicht das der sich noch an meine Frau ran macht.....
Ach ne der hat ja gerade erst..........


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Lucky,
> bist du schon mal den Frankweg und den Grenzweg gefahren?
> Oder den ganz neuen Teufelskammertrail?
> Ist zwar nicht 1000hm aber steilll !
> ...



Ne leider noch nicht!!!!!!!!!
Müssen wir unbedingt mal fahren. Steil ist immer gut!
Aber leider hat mich gerade wieder eine 2 Tage Magen/Darmvirusinfektion ausgehauen.Soll wohl nicht so recht klappen mit dem Konditionsaufbau dieses Jahr.
Jetzt geht es aber wieder.
Zum Trost darf ich auch Samstag bei euer Autoschau meinen Dienst verrichten.........
Naja, werden wohl noch ein paar Tage zum Biken kommen.

Happy trails Samstag


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ne leider noch nicht!!!!!!!!!
> Müssen wir unbedingt mal fahren. Steil ist immer gut!
> Aber leider hat mich gerade wieder eine 2 Tage Magen/Darmvirusinfektion ausgehauen.Soll wohl nicht so recht klappen mit dem Konditionsaufbau dieses Jahr.
> Jetzt geht es aber wieder.
> ...



ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Dienstplan aussieht, aber wenn du abends frei hast können wir uns abends mit Homer in Basche am BBW treffen und ein bischen trailen. (2x Raketentrail sind etwas mehr als eine Std)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## frasuka (16. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> A propos "entschleunigen": Der Bolzen für die Else ist angekommen und eingebaut. Da ihr "Heißkisten" für Samstag ja schon wieder Marschtabellen erstellt habt, werd ich mich mal gaaanz soft mit dem fetten Teil auf den Weg machen, damit das Ganze nicht in Raserei ausartet...



Genauuuuu, Entspannung, easy going, chillout, logger bleiben, relaxing, entscheunigen, smooth going....
@Exto; jetzt hast Du es geschafft, Wanderschuhe und Rucksack habe ich bereits, nur Deine unglaublich Ruhe ...da werde ich noch dran arbeiten müssen


----------



## frasuka (16. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir so Orientierungs-Spezialisten...
> 
> Der E1 geht durch viele Gegenden Deutschlands, aber nicht im entferntesten durch Barntrup. Am nächsten dran ist da noch Bösingfeld, und von da bis Lemgo sind nochmal ein Paar fette Zacken.
> 
> Ob 2000, 2500 oder 3000HM: Ich freu mich schon auf den netten letzten Trail rauf zum Windelstein. Da werden sich vielleicht ein Paar Tränen zwischen die Schweißtropfen mischen...



@exto; bitte nicht alles verraten. Xtoph wird jetzt vermutlich nicht mehr mitkommen wollen, denn er dachte nicht im entferntesten daran, den Watzmann-Downhill entgegegesetzt fahren zu müssen.

@Xtoph; hättest Du besser aufgepasst, da sind überall fette "X" und "E1" an den Bäumen )
Auch ich hatte diesen letzten Berg verdrängt und korrigiere damit unseren geschätzten Schnitt von 13-14km/h auf 11-12km/h. 

@Roudy; lass mal lieber Deinen Helm op de Rübe, wenn Du bei Oma eintriffst!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2008)

alter schwede , bin ich nervös  

 könnte mich jetzt schon auf's bike setzen und losfahren 

 ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf diese quälerei 

 denn wie sagte schon felix magath :" qualität kommt von qual " *lach* 



 über's wetter mach ich mir null sorgen. nach dem letzten deisterkreisel sind wir sowas von wetterresistent , da könnte es morgen kleine hunde regnen, wir würden trotzdem noch lachen 

 in diesem sinne ... 

 bis morgen *grinsübersganzegesicht*


----------



## xtoph 73 (16. Mai 2008)

@frasuka
sag mal typ denkst du wirklich das mich noch irgendwas schocken kann seid ich mit dir wieder durch den wald cruise?
das glaubst du doch nicht im ernst!!!!
ich freu mich schontiiiiiierisch.
der britische friseur cris wird morgen um kurz vor 8 bei dir sein und wird hinter uns her fahren . also er ist zu 100% dabei 
also leute bis morgen
lasst euch heute abend die spagetti schmecken...


----------



## frasuka (16. Mai 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> @frasuka
> sag mal typ denkst du wirklich das mich noch irgendwas schocken kann seid ich mit dir wieder durch den wald cruise?
> das glaubst du doch nicht im ernst!!!!
> ich freu mich schontiiiiiierisch.
> ...



@Xtoph; nein Du hast Recht, Du mußt mit allen Wassern gewaschen sein, sonst hättest Du es nicht mit mir ausgehalten. Allerdings bist auch Du für mich eine echte Herausforderung, die es immer wieder zu bezwingen gilt. 
Das der britische Frisöööör mitkommt ist eine echte Bereicherung, hauptsache, er nörgelt nicht an meiner Frisur herum.
Ich denke Hörman und Roudy sollten dem britischen Frisör nicht den Rücken zuwenden 

ich freue mich


----------



## xtoph 73 (16. Mai 2008)

@frasuka
da ich ja jetzt we. habe wollte ich noch kurz in die stadt.
brauchst du noch irgendwas, gel oä?
soll für chris noch ein paar powerbars besorgen.
also servus


----------



## frasuka (16. Mai 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> @frasuka
> da ich ja jetzt we. habe wollte ich noch kurz in die stadt.
> brauchst du noch irgendwas, gel oä?
> soll für chris noch ein paar powerbars besorgen.
> also servus



@xtoph; danke Chris, bin gut versorgt, reicht für die nächsten Jahre.
Wenn die Mädels morgen früh das Milchreisfrühstück ausarten lassen, dann müsst Ihr aber schon um 06:30 Uhr kommmen.
Ich bin eh wach


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2008)

Vieleicht solltet ihr ja mal mit euren Frauen über euren latenten Masochismus und eure Leidenschaft am gequält werden sprechen. Daraus kann sich ja durchaus eine Bereicherung des Ehelebens ergeben, und ihr müsst euch nicht gegenseitig mit solchen "E1 Touren" quälen.

Euer alter Genussbiker
Schappi
P.S. Trotzden viel Spass und vergesst nicht Magnesium für die Muskelkrämpfe  Samstag Nacht zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltet ihr ja mal mit euren Frauen über euren latenten Masochismus und eure Leidenschaft am gequält werden sprechen. Daraus kann sich ja durchaus eine Bereicherung des Ehelebens ergeben, und ihr müsst euch nicht gegenseitig mit solchen "E1 Touren" quälen.
> 
> Euer alte Genussbiker
> Schappi
> P.S. Trotzden viel Spass und vergesst nicht Magnesium für die Muskelkrämpfe  Samstag Nacht zu kaufen


 

 nee, nee, nee *kopfschüttel* lass mal gut sein schappi 

 bevor ich mich schlagen lasse, fahr ich lieber E1-touren *lach*


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> @xtoph; danke Chris, bin gut versorgt, reicht für die nächsten Jahre.
> Wenn die Mädels morgen früh das Milchreisfrühstück ausarten lassen, dann müsst Ihr aber schon um 06:30 Uhr kommmen.
> Ich bin eh wach


 

 alter schwede, was wollt ihr euch denn morgen früh zum frühstück reinziehen ? 

 milchreis *kotz* 

 und dann bestimmt gleich wieder tonnenweise wie in briancon, oder ? 

 na da bleib ich lieber bei nutellabrot und müsli


----------



## hagan (16. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-channel.net/28463/


----------



## frasuka (16. Mai 2008)

hagan schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-channel.net/28463/



"Kopfschüttel"
also, exto und der liebe Frasuka sind die Tour von Bad Nenndorf nach       L E M G O schon mehrmals gefahren.
Glaubt mir doch bitte, wir fahren nicht nach Barntrup sondern nach Lemgo und wir fahren auch nicht über Barntrup (dort gibt es ein kleines, gefräßiges Bergvolk).

Rechnet einfach mit ca. 95 kM und ca. 2.300hm.
Und rechnet auch mal mit klebrigem Waldboden 

Morgen um die Zeit haben wir alle ein großes Grinsen im Gesicht!!!


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2008)

Ihr sollte morgen nicht zu gelassen fahren sonst bekommt ihr einen nassen Arsch:http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/093200.html


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ihr sollte morgen nicht zu gelassen fahren sonst bekommt ihr einen nassen Arsch:http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/093200.html




sind wir doch vom deisterkreisel gewöhnt. 
also nix neues


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2008)

@ Schappi: wir können gerne eine Abendrunde fahren, falls es Samstag regnet würde Sonntag auch gut. Ab 18:00 hab ich Freigang


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @ Schappi: wir können gerne eine Abendrunde fahren, falls es Samstag regnet würde Sonntag auch gut. Ab 18:00 hab ich Freigang



Das hört sich gut an.
Dann lass uns mal Sonntag vormerken:
http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
Wollen wir West oder Ostdeister fahren.

Ist das Wochenende die BUS? wo ist dein Stand?
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2008)

Nice...
http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html
isn´t it ?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nice...
> http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html
> isn´t it ?



KLAR!!! Fährt ja auch ein Liteville mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Dienstplan aussieht, aber wenn du abends frei hast können wir uns abends mit Homer in Basche am BBW treffen und ein bischen trailen. (2x Raketentrail sind etwas mehr als eine Std)
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wirklich gerne, aber stehe so etwa von 09:00 - 18:00 Uhr in der Fuzo + Vor- und Nachlauf.
Danach will mich meine Familie auch wiedersehen.
Müssen wir verschieben.
Ausserdem will ich natürlich lieber Frankweg, Grenzweg und den neuen Teufelskammertrail fahren!
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## xtoph 73 (17. Mai 2008)

soo dannn wolln wir mal
männer bis gleich bei mcd


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Mai 2008)

Sonntag abend ist ok. Ich würde gern Westdeister fahren und mal vom BBW Richtung Teufelsbrücke und zurück, als Abschluss wahlweise RT oder FTT fahren.
Die B.U.S. ist nächstes WE und mein Stand ist im Zechensaal. ich hoffer der Eine oder Andere kommt mal vorbei.


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Wirklich gerne, aber stehe so etwa von 09:00 - 18:00 Uhr in der Fuzo + Vor- und Nachlauf.
> Danach will mich meine Familie auch wiedersehen.
> Müssen wir verschieben.
> Ausserdem will ich natürlich lieber Frankweg, Grenzweg und den neuen Teufelskammertrail fahren!
> Gruss L-L-03



Ich habe das allgemeiner gemeint

das wir uns mal in der Woche nach der Arbeit zum Biken Treffen.
Ich habe das letzte Woche mit Hoerman gemacht und das war gut
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> soo dannn wolln wir mal
> männer bis gleich bei mcd



Haste auch den Regenschirm dabei?
Stellt dann doch mal ein paar Bilder von euren schmerzverzerrten, dreckverkrusteten, krampfgeschüttelten Gesichter hier rein.
Viel Spass
Schappi


----------



## Loni (17. Mai 2008)

na, strampelt Ihr grade brav E1?
sehr schoen. 
ich war gestern hier in den Bergen und hab meinen Rennradkumpel Schotterwege runtergequaelt (aber wie wir biker eben sind, finden wir ja quaelen gut, also hat er sich auch daran erfreut.) Fotos folgen.
Gleich geht's ab an den Stand   Lena


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> na, strampelt Ihr grade brav E1?
> sehr schoen.
> ich war gestern hier in den Bergen und hab meinen Rennradkumpel Schotterwege runtergequaelt (aber wie wir biker eben sind, finden wir ja quaelen gut, also hat er sich auch daran erfreut.) Fotos folgen.
> Gleich geht's ab an den Stand   Lena



Auja Auja,
Strandbilder!!  Und Bergebilder!!
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Mai 2008)

moin was ist mit unserer im regen fahr truppe schon wieder trocken  
bin auch naß geworden auf dem weg vom auto ins fitness studio  
(100min ca 50km) aber nur auf dem indoorcycle  

gruß florian


----------



## Wasserträger (17. Mai 2008)

Moin, fährt morgen Mittag jemand im Deister???

Ich fahre so gegen 12:30-13:00 Uhr in Hannover loß. Wäre dann so gegen 14:00-14:30 am Waldkater. Würde dann ein bis zweimal hoch zum Annaturm fahren um zwei Trail zu fahren. Der eine wäre kurz nach dem Annaturm links runter und der andere wäre den Kammweg ganz durch fahren und dann auch wieder Links. Das ist der Trail der durch die Forstinhaber sehr gelitten hat. Mal sehen was sich der jetzt wieder fahren lässt. Einen habe ich neulich zu Fuß entdeckt nur weiß ich nicht wo er  anfängt. Er endet zumindest unterhalb der Wasserräder und ist soweit ich das gesehen habe auch mit selbstgebauten Rampen bestückt. Diese würde ich allerdings umfahren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine Trail Tripp von Annatrurm Richtung Waldkater. Schaue morgen Früh nochmal nach einer Nachricht und wenn jemand Lust hat bitte die Handynr. per PN schicken.

Grüßle und vielleicht bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Mai 2008)

Habe gerade 1. Infos von den "Verrückten" E1 Fahrern bekommen:

*2350Hm
100km
7H33
klitschnass aber happy*

Meinen Respekt habt ihr Irren


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2008)

Tiere sind das, bei dem Wetter!
und mit solchen Leuten war ich allein im Wald!
Überhaupt nicht auszudenken was hätte passieren können.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (17. Mai 2008)

Soooo, dann mach ich mal Meldung:

Zu den Tourdaten kann ich nicht viel sagen. Mein Tacho hat (neben dem kleinen Ritzel, einer Kette und den hinteren Bremsbelägen) die Grätsche gemacht. Können so'n Wetter nicht ab, die modernen Teile  

Das waren 100 harte, aber drecksgeile Kilometer. Es hat eigentlich die ganze Zeit geregnet, wo keine Forstautobahnen waren, tiefer Boden, die letzten 50/1000 bin ich nur noch auf dem 38er KB gefahren.

Das beste war, das wir ne geile Truppe zusammengekriegt haben, mit der das Abklatschen am Ende gepasst hat. Alle irgendwie einen an der Waffel  Danke dafür!!!

Jetzt, wo ich geduscht und mich mit lecker Bruschetta vollgepumpt hab, geht's mir eigentlich ganz gut. Ich geh' jetzt zur Samba-Party. You only live once...


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2008)

tja, wo fang ich an , wo hör ich auf. 
war ein megageiler ritt. 
nass waren wir spätestens nach 30 min, wo wir an der kreuzbuche waren. 
ab da war´s dann nicht mehr schlimm, da das wasser schon im schuh und den unterhemden war . 
die erste nennenswerte panne mit exto´s kette hatten wir in bad münder.
ab in nen fahrradladen und neue kette aufgezogen. 

in hameln in der fussgängerzone wurden wir angeschaut, wie leute vom anderen stern. okay , wir sahen auch nicht mehr ganz "sauber" aus .

oben am klüt hat roudy uns dann verlassen, um an der weser weiter zu fahren. hatte um 18h nen anderen termin, und in hameln war schon abzusehen, das wir aufgrund des tollen wetters uns leider ein wenig verspäten würden . nach seiner sms hat er es auf 1550 hm und 110 km gebracht. 
also machten wir uns zu 5. weiter auf den weiteren weg. 

pausen zum einkehren haben wir heute nicht gemacht, da , so wie wir aussahen, dem reinigungspersonal unbezahlte überstunden ersparen wollten. auch wären wir ,nass wie wir nunmal waren ,völlig ausgekühlt gewesen . 
2 x mussten wir noch kurz anhalten zum schlauch wechseln,1 x wieder umdrehen weil wir uns kurz verfahren hatten.

ansonsten sind wir gut vorangekommen. okay, auf trockenem geläuf sicherlich ein wenig schneller, aber auch so hatten wir noch nen schnitt von 12 km/h. 

nachdem wir den letzten berg erklommen hatten und bevor es endlich nur noch bergab ging, haben wir uns kurz alle abgeklatscht. ich kann aber nicht sagen , welches grinsen größer war. ( ich konnte keinen mehr erkennen  unter der dreckskruste ) .

in lemgo waren wir um 18.45 h .

so schmutzig  wie heute , war ich aber auch schon lange nicht mehr. 

aber immer wieder klasse ist, daß es doch noch eine große menge herrlich verrückter 
"völlig durchgeknallter" biker gibt, die sich auch von so einem shit-wetter
den spaß nicht nehmen lassen.

und spaß hat das heute ne  g a n z e   menge gemacht. 

ich denke, das sollte eine feste größe im terminkalender 2009 werden. 
gerne auch mit 2 bergen mehr, das wir die 3000 hm marke knacken .

so denke das sollte für´s erste reichen. 


auf salsaparty kann ich heute irgendwie nicht mehr . ( viel spaß noch exto )

jetzt noch ne magnesiumtablette und dann ins bett .

bis die tage 

hoerman


----------



## Scott-y (17. Mai 2008)

Deisterwildsau Taxiund meine Erscheinung hatten den Deister heute fast für uns. wir waren von 10 bis ca13 Uhr unterwegs. Bis auf 2 Wanderer , hatten nur wir Bock auf Matsch und Dreck. Von der Mooshütte über den Raketentrail dann vom Nordmannsturm parrallel  zum Kopfsteinpflasterweg zum Nienstedter Pass und von da aus runter abseits der Straße runter in Richtung Bärenhöhle. Nicht Halsbrecherisches aber das war auch nicht Ziel. 
 Wir hatten alle unseren Spaß bei diesem fast vollkommenen Wetter.Ein paar Regentrofen hier und da waren etwas zu viel und ich bekomme wohl meine Schuhe bis morgen nicht trocken.


----------



## frasuka (18. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ja es war mal wieder grandios, aber die Daten möchte ich doch etwas dahingehend korrigieren:
103,82 Km-->hier sollte kein Meter vergessen werden!!
7:26:13 netto Fahrzeit-->mir qualmt jetzt noch die Puperze
Schnitt 13,96 km/h
Max. km/h -->64,47, jawohl, es ging schon ordentlich downhill, da kam dann so manche Kurve unglaublich schnell unter die Räder und somit:Bodenprobe!!
2.582hm!!!!!!
Und wenn wir in 2009, evtl. 2008 den 2. Angriff starten, bekommen wir die 3.000 hm voll.

Danke an alle Mitstreiter, es war grandios.
Bei schönem Wetter kann das fast jeder aber bei Regen und dem Gemäcker von hörman  war es schon eine Tortur   
Ich glaube, es wird doch eher 2008 werden, bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtoph 73 (18. Mai 2008)

moinsen die herrschaften
soo ich bin auch wieder trocken gelegt (nur mein bike noch nicht)
mein lieber scholli war das ein geiler tag. alle die nicht dabei waren haben definitiv was verpasst.
super geile truppe war das und auch axel ist ohne intensivstations besuch durchgekommen.
also ein rundumgelungenes event
ich hoffe das wetter wird wieder besser und wir starten bald wieder durch.
also bleibt sauber.
bis die tage...
chris


----------



## Deister Koffer (18. Mai 2008)

Mann, Mann 
Bei dem Wetter fahre ich auf keinen fall mehr!Respekt 
Warum tut ihr euch das eigentlich an. Aber jeden das seine!
Ich weis aus Erfahrung das ihr euch das sowie so wider abgewöhnt.Spätestens bei der nächsten Erkältung ,und einer schönen Blasenentzündung.

Werde heute so um 13:00 Uhr an der Kreuzbuche sein, wenn jemand mit will, treffen da!

Deister Koffer


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2008)

Homer,
wie sieht das aus mit heute Abend?
18:00 Uhr BBW?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Mai 2008)

18.00 BBW geht klar, Daniel kommt auch mit


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter kann das fas jeder aber bei Regen und dem Gemecker von hörman  war es schon eine Tortur   .



wenn du mir versprichst, dir endlich den richtigen weg beim 7x E 1 zu merken, hör ich auch auf zu meckern  
unglaublich, was dieser mann für einen orientierungssinn hat 

schönen sonntag noch 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2008)

Jungs 
wie geht es den Beinen heute?
Ihr habt für die gestrige Leistung meinen absoluten Respekt!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## exto (18. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn du mir versprichst, dir endlich den richtigen weg beim 7x E 1 zu merken, hör ich auch auf zu meckern
> unglaublich, was dieser mann für einen orientierungssinn hat
> 
> schönen sonntag noch
> ...



Wer sooo viel pinkeln kann, braucht keinen Orientierungssinn. Der markiert einfach seinen Weg... 

(Hmmmm.... Frischer Sporgel. Nöch gans wooorm...)


----------



## exto (18. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs
> wie geht es den Beinen heute?
> Ihr habt für die gestrige Leistung meinen absoluten Respekt!
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



Horst Schlämmer würde sagen: "Isch habe Schmerchzen". Hält sich aber in engen Grenzen. Ich leide insgesamt mehr unter der Samba Party. Ich bin das Opfer der Überfremdung unserer Trinkkultur geworden.Stichwort "Caipirinha"


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> (Hmmmm.... Frischer Sporgel. Nöch gans wooorm...)



dann müssen wir uns aber beeilen mit der nächsten tour. sonst ist sie kalt


----------



## frasuka (18. Mai 2008)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Mann, Mann
> Bei dem Wetter fahre ich auf keinen fall mehr!Respekt
> Warum tut ihr euch das eigentlich an. Aber jeden das seine!
> Ich weis aus Erfahrung das ihr euch das sowie so wider abgewöhnt.Spätestens bei der nächsten Erkältung ,und einer schönen Blasenentzündung.
> ...



@Deister Koffer; Erkältung und Blasenentzündung bekommt nur der, der dran glaubt.
Öfter mal den E1 und Du hast keine Zeit mehr für dumme Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (18. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn du mir versprichst, dir endlich den richtigen weg beim 7x E 1 zu merken, hör ich auch auf zu meckern
> unglaublich, was dieser mann für einen orientierungssinn hat
> 
> schönen sonntag noch
> ...



@hörman; sei dankbar und mecker nicht, wenn ich Euch nicht in regelmäßigen Abständen neue Gegenden abseits des E1 gezeigt hätte, wären wir nur auf 75km, bei 2000hm gekommen. Vermutlich wären wir in Barntrup gelandet 
Ich verspreche nicht, dass ich bei der nächsten Tour mit Orientierungssinn aufwarte! aber auf jeden Fall bin ich daaaabeeieieieieieieieieieie


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Ich verspreche nicht, dass ich bei der nächsten Tour mit Orientierungssinn aufwarte! aber auf jeden Fall bin ich daaaabeeieieieieieieieieieie



ich auch, den spaß lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen  

so kann ich auch besser dein erinnerungsvermögen überprüfen , ob du dir den weg einprägen konntest.


----------



## Deister Koffer (18. Mai 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> @Deister Koffer; Erkältung und Blasenentzündung bekommt nur der, der dran glaubt.
> Öfter mal den E1 und Du hast keine Zeit mehr für dumme Gedanken



E1 ,,  

Da kann ich ja gleich Rennradel und das passiert nur im größten Notfall!
Forstautobahnen sind mir zu wider! 
Da gehe ich bei Regen Liber im Deister zwei Stunden laufen.

Deister Koffer


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs
> wie geht es den Beinen heute?
> Ihr habt für die gestrige Leistung meinen absoluten Respekt!
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



ich würd lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, alles bestens. 
ein wenig merke ich meine oberschenkel. aber lust ne runde zu drehen, hab ich schon wieder. denke aber, daß sich das alles in grenzen hält.

wenn du erstmal wieder auf deinem geliebtem bock sitz, sind sowieso alle schmerzen wieder vergessen. okay, den ar... würd ich wohl noch merken 

war heute kurz davor, noch ne runde zu drehen. hab mir dann aber gesagt : " sören, lass gut sein . "   
ist irgendwie nicht mein wetter . blöde sonne


----------



## xtoph 73 (18. Mai 2008)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> E1 ,,
> 
> Da kann ich ja gleich Rennradel und das passiert nur im größten Notfall!
> Forstautobahnen sind mir zu wider!
> ...


oja sehr gute idee
da bleibt man wenigstens schön trocken gell 
tststs leute gibts


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2008)

wie sieht´s eigentlich diese woche mit ner feierabendrunde aus ?


----------



## Scott-y (18. Mai 2008)

Wollt ihr mich ärgern....?  Ich habe Spätschicht!!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2008)

So ! Auch Roudy ist wieder Online.
Zum E1 ist ja fast alles gesagt.
Das war ein Sixpack, das einen an der Batterie hatte 
Wann ist Termin für die 2. Auflage ?

Das Ganze lief unter dem Motto E1 - ein Systemvergleich.
Hardtail vs. Fully
Disk vs. V-Brake
Lycra vs. Regenhose
Rennreifen vs. Tourenreifen

Bereits bei KM 6,5 habe ich mich kurz vor Kreuzbuche "bergauf!" abgelegt, weil mein Sommereifen noch nie was von Seitenhalt gehört hatte.
Somit war ich trotz langer regenabweisender Hose genau so nass wie die Lycra und kurz Fahrer *bibber*.
Witterungsbedingt - wo kommt nur so viel Wasser her - waren meine V-Brakes nur als Verzögerungsunterstützung zu bezeichnen.
Ich glaube, ich mußte immer 20-30 Meter vor den anderen anbremsen.
Oder bergab gleich auf der Bremse bleiben, weil ich die Fuhre sonst nie zum stehen bekommen hätte.
Zitat exto:"Roudy laß mich mal vorbei ich komme mit deinen Bremspunkten nicht klar".
Mein Topspeed lag daher auch nur bei 45 km/h.

Nach der Deisterdurchquerung, der Süntelüberquerung mit Süntelturm einem Abstecher durch den Schweineberg bei Hameln und Auffahrt zum Klüttturm habe ich die Truppe ab km56 schweren Herzens allein weiterfahren lassen und bin über den Weserradweg nach Porta Westfalica gefahren.
** Respekt, dass Ihr ab da für die letzten 45 km - 1000hm nur 30 Minuten länger gefahren seid als ich auf dem Radweg.
- War ich doch die Bremse 

Naja-Termin ist Termin also Radweg: 55 km Regen und Gegenwind von vorn waren kein Zuckerschlecken und stellten die Psyche echt auf die Probe.
Exto hatte mir 35-40 bis Bad Oeynhausen "versprochen". Aber nach 111 km war der Sprit alle, alle Klamotten seit km 7 nass und auf die letzten 15 km bis Bad Oe hatte ich einfach keinen Bock mehr.

Geil wars, die Beine sind frisch, die Blase topfit.
Mein Vorschlag für eine andere Strecke wäre der Wittekindsweg. Mit dem habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen 

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie sieht´s eigentlich diese woche mit ner feierabendrunde aus ?



Hm...wird eher nix.
Ggf. Mittwochabend eine Sprinteinheit vom Fuchsbachtal nach Bredenbeck.
Donnertagmorgen wieder zurück. (Bin da Do+Fr beruflich)
Freitag Nachmittag ist noch offen.
Sonntag ist Dassel - wer ist dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (18. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es denn aktuell auf den D-Trails aus? Habe diese Woche Urlaub und will morgens ein paar mal in den Deister....


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie sieht´s eigentlich diese woche mit ner feierabendrunde aus ?



Muss mal sehen wie sich mein Terminkalender entwickelt.
aber nicht vor Mittwoch.

Roudy wenn du in Barsinghausen im Fuchsbachtal bist dann könne wir doch am Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde im Westdeister machen Raketentrail und FTT.
Bin gestern mit Homer einen Neuen Trail richtung Feggendorf runter gefahren. Wenn der trocken ist ist der klasse recht technisch!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2008)

@master ass
Gestern war alles sehr nass und aufgeweicht und entsprechend schlidderig.
Aber in den Steilagen um den annaturm wird das dann schnell trocknen, besonderst im Nadelwald.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Dassel - wer ist dabei ?


 
ich bin dabei. würde auch fahren wollen. kannst dich diesmal auf's rennen konzentrieren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy wenn du in Barsinghausen im Fuchsbachtal bist dann könne wir doch am Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde im Westdeister machen Raketentrail und FTT.
> Bin gestern mit Homer einen Neuen Trail richtung Feggendorf runter gefahren. Wenn der trocken ist ist der klasse recht technisch!
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
donnerstag wär ich auch dabei  mal wieder ein bißchen fritzzen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen wie sich mein Terminkalender entwickelt.
> aber nicht vor Mittwoch.
> 
> Roudy wenn du in Barsinghausen im Fuchsbachtal bist dann könne wir doch am Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde im Westdeister machen Raketentrail und FTT.
> ...


 
Negativ :-(
Wir haben Team-Projekt-Workshop bis 19 Uhr, dann essen und dann weiterbesprechen am Tresen. Nightride ginge - wenn es Freitag nicht schon um 6:30 mit Teamtraining (1h Laufen im Deister) wieder losginge.

Desrum -> Harttail hin und zurück.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2008)

Wer fährt denn Sonntag im Deister? Ich möchte mal die neunen Trails alle kennen lernen. 
11 Uhr Laube oder sowas?
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn Sonntag im Deister? Ich möchte mal die neunen Trails alle kennen lernen.
> 11 Uhr Laube oder sowas?
> Johann


 
bin mit roudy in dassel marathon fahren. aber exto und niggels wollten am wochenende im deister sein.


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2008)

Ich habe am Sonntag auch Zeit, da könnten wir uns treffen. Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst können wir uns auch am Waldkater treffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2008)

Ja ich komme dann mit dem Zug. 
Die S-Bahn kommt immer "2min nach Um" an.
Könnte also kurz nach 9, kurz nach 10, kurz nach 11 am Waldkater sein.
Johann


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja ich komme dann mit dem Zug.
> Die S-Bahn kommt immer "2min nach Um" an.
> Könnte also kurz nach 9, kurz nach 10, kurz nach 11 am Waldkater sein.
> Johann



Dann kurz nach 11:00 Uhr
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (19. Mai 2008)

Können wir nicht (ausnahmsweise) am *Samstag* los??? Das würde kommendes WE viiiel besser (wenn nicht gar ausschließlich) passen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Können wir nicht (ausnahmsweise) am *Samstag* los??? Das würde kommendes WE viiiel besser (wenn nicht gar ausschließlich) passen...



Bei mir passt es Samstag nicht. Aber ihr könnt ja *auch* Samstag fahren.

Ansonsten:


schappi schrieb:


> Dann kurz nach 11:00 Uhr
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ok. 

Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2008)

schade, samstag kann ich leider auch nicht. sind mit unserer kleinen auf nem kindergartenfest . 

und sonntag ist schäfercup in dassel. mal wieder punkte für die challenge4mtb machen.


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2008)

Ich bin Samstag Nachmittag schon verplant. wann würdet ihr denn kommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werd noch mal mit Niklas planen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Mai 2008)

Viel Spaß euch im Deister am WE. Ich fahr nach Winterberg zum Riderfestival, mal bißchen Backflip und DH-Rennen gucken. Meinen Pfingstausflug in der Eifel hab ich überlebt, es gibt dort extrem geile Singletrails. Hab auch nen Köpper aus 2m Höhe in nen Bachbett gemacht, aber nur den Daumen bissel verbogen. Das größere Problem war das die weiter oben die Felder gegüllt hatten. Ich hab dann bissel wie toter Hering gerochen, aber nach ner Stunde war ich wieder trocken und dann gings wieder.
Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2008)

Habe gestern den neu entdeckten Trail am Fernsehturm nach Feggendorf gefahren. Es war sehr rutschig, aber bei Trockenheit und mit dem Torque ist der bestimmt sehr nett zu fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2008)

Bis Sonntag morgen können die Trails abtrocknen. Und dann... 
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2008)

schappi, dann lass uns die trails im westdeister mal wieder rocken. nimm mein bike mit zur arbeit, und komme dann direkt zum bbw. 
was sagt dein terminkalender zum mittwoch oder donnerstag. 
wäre ab 17.15 bikefertich


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Mai 2008)

Da ja Barbie leichte technische Probleme mit seiner Fox36 (Pike ist nicht so anfällig hallo Sören )hat  , machen wir ne HT-Runde von zu Hause aus.

Samstag ist wieder den ganzen Tag Party, no Höhmes machen  
Sonntag event. Alc. ausschwitzen.

Viel Spaß im Wald

DHF


----------



## frasuka (20. Mai 2008)

@xtoph und wer mag.
Treffen wir uns am Sonntag zum wilden Ritt über den Hermannsweg?
Ich kann erst ab Sonntag, da ich ab Donnerstag die Familie auf Fehmarn
vor den wilden Hühnern des Puttgardener Bauernhofes beschützen muss. 
Wir nehmen gerne noch jemanden mit??


----------



## xtoph 73 (20. Mai 2008)

@frasuka
yo man können wir machen.
werde bis dahin auch hoffentlich meine fox wieder da haben.
lass uns aber recht früh starten.
alles weitere morgen abend ok?
gruss chris


----------



## frasuka (20. Mai 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> @frasuka
> yo man können wir machen.
> werde bis dahin auch hoffentlich meine fox wieder da haben.
> lass uns aber recht früh starten.
> ...



GoilGoilGoil, Sonntag rockt.
Gerne sehr früh.
Wir quatschen morgen, latürnich.
Grüsse


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2008)

na klasse . ihr und eure tollen feiertage. wir hier in niedersachsen dürfen donnerstag ackern.  aber frasuka, meinst du , du findest den weg nach fehmarn ganz alleine, oder brauchst du noch nen guide dafür *lach* ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (20. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na klasse . ihr und eure tollen feiertage. wir hier in niedersachsen dürfen donnerstag ackern.  aber frasuka, meinst du , du findest den weg nach fehmarn ganz alleine, oder brauchst du noch nen guide dafür *lach* ?



@hörman; aber auf Fehmarn war ich doch schon 5 Mal  
Und der Hermannsweg ist wunderschön ausgeschildert, außerdem gibt es für frasuka extra alle 5 km ne Pinkelecke mit Routenplan in Augenhöhe. 
Du scheinst allerdings auch schon oft die Strecke gefahren zu sein, denn es gibt zusätzlich alle 200 Meter eine MECKERECKE.
Was glaubst Du wohl, was ich mache, wenn Mecker- und Pinkelecke aufeinander treffen  

Wir fahren auf jeden Fall in 2008 den E1 oder den Wittekindsweg!!!
Termin ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> meckern ?
> 
> termin ist mir egal , nur nicht in der zeit vom 16/06 - 22/06.
> 
> ...


----------



## Niggels (20. Mai 2008)

Papa und ich haben nochmal den Plan am Wochenende überdacht...
Wir haben das jetzt so umgeschmissen, dass wir Sonntag ne schöne Runde drehen können. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neuen Trails 

Bis dann Niggels


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Papa und ich haben nochmal den Plan am Wochenende überdacht...
> Wir haben das jetzt so umgeschmissen, dass wir Sonntag ne schöne Runde drehen können. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neuen Trails
> 
> Bis dann Niggels


Hallo Niggels;
Sonntag geht gut,
da können wir uns um 11:40  Uhr am Annaturm treffen.
@samy,
Johann wir treffen uns dann kurz nach 11:00Uhr am Waldkater.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schappi, dann lass uns die trails im westdeister mal wieder rocken. nimm mein bike mit zur arbeit, und komme dann direkt zum bbw.
> was sagt dein terminkalender zum mittwoch oder donnerstag.
> wäre ab 17.15 bikefertich



Hallo Hoerman
am Donnerstag geht bei mir 18:00 Uhr BBW.
Vieleicht kann Homer ja auch obwohl der mit der BUS viel zu tun hat.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## exto (20. Mai 2008)

Höhrt sich für mich gut an !!!

AAAAhhhh, endlich mal wieder n bisschen Trails jagen !! Muss nur die fette Else erst mal wieder in Form bringen...  

Wer ist noch dabei ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (20. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Papa und ich haben nochmal den Plan am Wochenende überdacht...
> Wir haben das jetzt so umgeschmissen, dass wir Sonntag ne schöne Runde drehen können. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neuen Trails
> 
> Bis dann Niggels



ich waer auch interessiert, am Sonntag mitzufahren. 
morgen geht's nach Deutschland.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Muss nur die fette Else erst mal wieder in Form bringen...
> 
> Wer ist noch dabei ???



ich nicht, aber ich hab noch nen 22er blatt im keller rumfliegen. 
oder hast du schon rausbekommen, woran das bei dir liegt ?

könnt dir ausnahmsweise auch mal mein geliebtes fritzz  geben ,

da ich mit dem kleinen schwarzen am sonntag unterwegs bin .


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman
> am Donnerstag geht bei mir 18:00 Uhr BBW.
> Vieleicht kann Homer ja auch obwohl der mit der BUS viel zu tun hat.
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



18.00 uhr  

kannst du nicht eher ? 

würde aber auch hinhauen, mach dann ein wenig länger in der firma . 
genug zu tun hab ich sowieso  .

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wer ist noch dabei ???



Schappi
exto
niggels
Loni (?)
ich

noch jemand?


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ich waer auch interessiert, am Sonntag mitzufahren.
> morgen geht's nach Deutschland.



sonntag ist auch der schäfercup in dassel .

http://www.sollinglauf.de/


----------



## frasuka (20. Mai 2008)

Muss nur die fette Else erst mal wieder in Form bringen...  
QUOTE]

Wenn noch jemand ne nagelneue Kette benötigt, Exto hat noch mindestens eine am Lager


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Muss nur die fette Else erst mal wieder in Form bringen...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn noch jemand ne nagelneue Kette benötigt, Exto hat noch mindestens eine am Lager



Ich habe heute mein E1-Rad für Dassel vorbereitet 
Der E1 hat Opfer gefordert.
Bremszüge, Nokon Liner, Bremsbeläge rundum, Kette getauscht
Innenlager locker
XTR-Schaltwerk angebrochen
Prost Mahlzeit...aber für Sonntag ist es fit.

Viel Spaß am Donnerstag (ich sitze bis mind. 20:30 im Meeting im Fuchsbachtal)

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Janny (21. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag ist auch der schäfercup in dassel .
> 
> http://www.sollinglauf.de/



Mal interessehalber: Ist da jemand schonmal mitgefahren und kann die Strecke beschreiben? 
In der Ausschreibung steht ja "70 % über nicht ausgebaute Waldwege und Singletrails", was heissen kann 30% Asphalt, 69% nicht ausgebauter Waldweg (Forstautobahn?!), 1% Singletrail. Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch anders und ganz toll.?
Tschö
Jan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber: Ist da jemand schonmal mitgefahren und kann die Strecke beschreiben?
> In der Ausschreibung steht ja "70 % über nicht ausgebaute Waldwege und Singletrails", was heissen kann 30% Asphalt, 69% nicht ausgebauter Waldweg (Forstautobahn?!), 1% Singletrail. Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch anders und ganz toll.?
> Tschö
> Jan


 
Die genau Strecke kenne ich nicht. Habe aber vor 12-13 Jahren mein ersten MTB-Rennen dort bestritten. So wie ich die Rennen in "Neuhaus im Solling" und "Merxhausen" kenne, wird auch Dassel ablaufen.
Hauptsächlich Forstautobahn, kurze Trails als Verbindungen und ggf. ein Wiesenanstieg in Hellental.
Ich bin die letzten Male mit Starrgabel, V-Brake und Semislick gut dabei gewesen.

Bis du auch da?
Hoerman und ich fahren hin


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der E1 hat Opfer gefordert



Das waren eigentlich Bedingungen, unter denen die Hersteller ihre Teile testen sollten. Der dünnflüssige Matsch hat vor allem den Bremsbelägen ziemlich zugesetzt. Möchte Die Avids kündigen ihr nahendes Ende ja freundlicherweise rechtzeitig durch ein zartes klingeln der Spannfeder an. Da schlagen dann nicht gleich Funken aus dem Bremssattel.
Was die genaue Ursache des Antriebsproblems angeht, werd ich erst mal forschen müssen. Ich werd erst mal ein anderes 22er montieren und dann mal seh'n. Seltsamer Weise lief's mit der neuen Kette ja erst für 215 km wieder  

Sören, Danke für das großzügige Angebot !! Allerdings komm ich mit meinen langen Gräten mit nem M - Bike beim besten Willen nicht zurecht. Auf Schappi's Pony sitz' ich wie'n Affe aufm Schleifstein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Sören, Danke für das großzügige Angebot !! Allerdings komm ich mit meinen langen Gräten mit nem M - Bike beim besten Willen nicht zurecht. Auf Schappi's Pony sitz' ich wie'n Affe aufm Schleifstein...


 
du sollst ja auch nen cube fahren und kein canyon. aber von der größe müsste es dochj passen, oder bist du soviel größer als ich ?


----------



## sphinxllama (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
lese hier schon länger immer mal mit! So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, seit ihr ja überwiegend alte Hasen, aber vielleicht findet sich ja trotzdem jemand, der Lust hat mit mir im Deister zu fahren. Dachte an Samstag oder Sonntag.
Was ihr vielleicht noch wissen solltet, ich bin Anfänger und war bis jetzt erst zwei Mal im Deister unterwegs. Wies mit meiner Kondition aussieht ist schwer zu sagen, aber ich komme den Deister hoch 
Also wer lust hat einfach melden


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du sollst ja auch nen cube fahren und kein canyon. aber von der größe müsste es dochj passen, oder bist du soviel größer als ich ?



Hab halt Übermaß, was die Schrittlänge angeht. Selbst bei meinem L Rahmen (20") ist die Stütze fast am Limit. Beim Rocky sogar ein bisschen drüber. Im Cannondale hab ich ne extra-lange Shannon.

@ sphinxllama: Wir fahren am Sonntag. Wenn du Lust hast, sei einfach um 11:00h am Walkater, oder 11:40 am Annaturm. Wirst uns schon erkennen.
Ob Anfänger oder alter Hase ist egal. Sind alle mal angefangen...


----------



## Niggels (21. Mai 2008)

Sind denn die neuen Trails angesagt? würd mich sehr drüber freuen. Hab von einem flowigem ohne Wurzeln und gerumpel gelesen ? oder vertuh ich mich da jetzt?

Bis denne


----------



## schappi (21. Mai 2008)

was du meinst ist der xtrail, den könne wir reinnehmen, Den x weg kennt ihr noch nicht und der xweg ist super dieses Jahr und nach der trockenen Wocke klasse zu fahren, ich kann dir dann auch noch die BMX Bahn zeigen, Ich wede da mal was zusammen stellen. Wieviel Zeit habt ihr denn? Weil die neuen Trails sich jetzt auf West und Ostdeister aufteilen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wenns nach mir geht, am liebsten alle


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> was du meinst ist der xxxtrail, den könne wir reinnehmen, Den xxxxweg kennt ihr noch nicht und der xxxxxweg ist super dieses Jahr und nach der trockenen Wocke klasse zu fahren, ich kann dir dann auch noch die xxxx Bahn zeigen, Ich wede da mal was zusammen stellen. Wieviel Zeit habt ihr denn? Weil die neuen Trails sich jetzt auf West und Ostdeister aufteilen
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 halli hallo herr schappi 

 wir wollten doch nicht mehr soviel werbung machen ;-) 

 oder ???  *schimpf* 

 bleibt's bei morgen 18.00 uhr bbw ?


----------



## schappi (21. Mai 2008)

Du hast ja recht!
jau sieht gut aus für morgen, vieleicht kann Andi ja auch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (21. Mai 2008)

ggf., unter Umständen, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt würde ich mir gern erlauben, am kommenden Sonntag das Fahrerfeld ab 11 Uhr am Waldkater um eine Person zu erweitern. 

taxi !
es folgt ein ibc smilie- Funktionstest:

,             :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (21. Mai 2008)

Och wir haben Zeit  Ich würd gerne diesen "xtrail" fahren...
BMX Bahn...was muss ich darunter verstehen? Was 4x mäßiges oder eher Dirts oder was? 

Grüße


----------



## MasterAss (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich war gestern mal wieder im Deister.
Ich kenne ja leider nur 2 Trails (Ladies und der die ganze Zeit neben der Forstautobahn bis runter zum Waldkater geht)....

Ich würde gerne mal mehr kennenlernen, besonders der Bereich um Springe interessiert mich brennend, da ich da evtl. bald hinziehe...


----------



## 7!7AN!UM (21. Mai 2008)

Hallöle,

Ich lese schon 'ne ganze Weile hier im Forum mit - und habe innerlich immer geflucht, dass andere Verpflichtungen / Erkältungen / ... mich daran gehindert haben, am DK o.Ä. teilzunehmen .  Da ich jetzt aber wieder mehr Zeit habe und auch mehr oder weniger meine Kondition erfolgreich testen konnte (ging erstaunlich gut  50km in 2h - zuerst im Benther so knapp 20 / 30 min, dann auffer Straße), wäre ich brennend daran interessiert, mit irgendwem am Freitag biken zu gehen; wo ist mir eigentlich egal - Deister / Gehrdener / Benther Berg. Nur würde ich mich auch eher als Einsteiger einstufen; man müsste schauen, was geht =)

Hätte jemand Interesse - ich könnte aber leider erst ab 18.00 Uhr!

7!7AN!UM 

... hab ich heute irgendwen von euch im Benther gesehen? Mir sind 3 Biker entgegengekommen, als ich dort von der "Sternwarte" oder was dieses Haus bei Everloh auch sein mag den Hang nach Benthe runtergefahren bin


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern mal wieder im Deister.
> Ich kenne ja leider nur 2 Trails (Ladies und der die ganze Zeit neben der Forstautobahn bis runter zum Waldkater geht)....
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal mehr kennenlernen, besonders der Bereich um Springe interessiert mich brennend, da ich da evtl. bald hinziehe...



 Dann musste ja auch vom Hildesheimer- in's Deisterforum umziehen  

Dein Kollege Jimmy hat sich ja beim letzten Deisterkreisel schon als ausreichend wetterfest erwiesen...
Was hast'n Sonntag vor?


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Och wir haben Zeit



Haste denn auch Kondition?

Sören ist Sonntag nicht da um dich vom Rad zu heben


----------



## Slidger (22. Mai 2008)

Hallöle,

ich werde meinem Bike am Samstag und vielleicht auch am Sonntag mal den Harz zeigen.
Abfahrt Herzberg.
Im Deister gehts mir nicht lange genug bergauf...
Wenn jemand spontan interesse hat mitzukommen, kann er/sie sich gerne mal melden.
Details können dann abgesprochen werden.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (22. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Dann musste ja auch vom Hildesheimer- in's Deisterforum umziehen
> 
> Dein Kollege Jimmy hat sich ja beim letzten Deisterkreisel schon als ausreichend wetterfest erwiesen...
> Was hast'n Sonntag vor?



Hmm... Sonntag ist diesmal eher schlecht. Da kommt F1 und direkt danach düse ich wieder nach Koblenz (bin dort noch bis Mitte Juli wg. Studium).

Samstag?


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hmm... Sonntag ist diesmal eher schlecht. Da kommt F1 und direkt danach düse ich wieder nach Koblenz (bin dort noch bis Mitte Juli wg. Studium).
> 
> Samstag?


 
dann lässt du halt mal F1 ausfallen


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Haste denn auch Kondition?
> 
> Sören ist Sonntag nicht da um dich vom Rad zu heben


 
*kopfkratz* den versteh ich nicht ???


----------



## MasterAss (22. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann lässt du halt mal F1 ausfallen



eher nicht


----------



## exto (22. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *kopfkratz* den versteh ich nicht ???



Hab mich, glaube ich, auch vertan. Ich glaub, es war Schappi, der Niklas mal vom Rad heben musste... 

Warum bist denn du so früh auf? Is doch Feiertag


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Warum bist denn du so früh auf? Is doch Feiertag


 

 witzpille 

 aua !!  salz auf meine wunden . 

 wir dürfen ackern hier in niedersachsen :-( 

 die ganze firma hat frei , nur das gallische büro in hannover muß arbeiten *grrrr*


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Warum bist denn du so früh auf? Is doch Feiertag



Die Nordrhein-Vandalen fallen gerade zu uns ein  
Verstopfen die Autobahnen und kaufen unsere (Bike-)Geschäfte leer  

Ich warte jetzt noch ne halbe Stunde und hoffe das der Mob dann vorbei gezogen ist  
@exto: wann musst du den heute in die Kirche   

@hoerman: frag mich schon 17 Jahre lang: wenn die Firma in so einem Bundesland wohnt und heute frei hat, muss ich dann als Aussendienstler ohne Firmensitz (keine Filiale hier) trotzdem arbeiten ? 
Bei dir ist das ja etwas anders  
Zum Glück sind meine Kunden (fast) alle in NRW    
Also, ist die Frage schon beantwortet  

Jungs, logger bleiben

DHF


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2008)

DHF
du must heute zur Reifenmesse in Essen!
Großer bahnhof WDK Zertifikate für RF- Montagemaschinen.
Tip Top hat jetzt den absoluten Voodoo Zauber im Programm:
eine zusammengefaltete Einkaufstüte unter den Traktionspunkt zwischen Reifen und Felge legen. (das solls absolut bringen) und eine elektrische Wulstvorheizung.
Das haben die im Program und verkaufen das für viel Geld.
Die beste Maschine die ich bisher gesehen habe ist diese: 
http://www.giuliano.it/de/prodotto.php?id_content=1818&tipo_prodotto=SMONTAGOMME#
Funktioniert super geschmeidig und ist wirklich stabil.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## iglg (22. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> DHF
> du must heute zur Reifenmesse in Essen!
> Großer bahnhof WDK Zertifikate für RF- Montagemaschinen.
> Tip Top hat jetzt den absoluten Voodoo Zauber im Programm:
> ...



Das ist jetzt aber ziemlich OFF TOPIC, oder schleppt Ihr so ein Ding im Bikeanhänger durch den Deister ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> DHF
> du must heute zur Reifenmesse in Essen!
> Großer bahnhof WDK Zertifikate für RF- Montagemaschinen.
> Tip Top hat jetzt den absoluten Voodoo Zauber im Programm:
> ...



Ja, aber jedes Jahr muss ich mir das auch nicht antun   

Scheisssse, Autobahn A2 voll dicht.
Kann jetzt über Landstr. gondeln :-(((((((((((((((((

Hätte doch lieber biken im Deister machen sollen.

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber ziemlich OFF TOPIC, oder schleppt Ihr so ein Ding im Bikeanhänger durch den Deister ?



Schon mal versucht einen UST Reifen auf eine UST Felge zu montieren?

Bin gerade am Überlegen einen Bikeladen mit Service Center am Annaturm zu eröffnen. Zumindest am Wochenende hätte man gut zu tun.
Genügen Verrückte biken dann da rum. 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ja, aber jedes Jahr muss ich mir das auch nicht antun
> 
> Scheisssse, Autobahn A2 voll dicht.
> Kann jetzt über Landstr. gondeln :-(((((((((((((((((
> ...



Heute 18:00 Uhr Barsinghausen BBW 2 std trails moshen!
Ich habe wieder was neues entdeckt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Überlegen einen Bikeladen mit Service Center am Annaturm zu eröffnen. Zumindest am Wochenende hätte man gut zu tun.
> Genügen Verrückte biken dann da rum.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
nur wirst du kein qualifiziertes personal bekommen. die sind nämlich selber alle am biken )


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2008)

Dafür habe ich auch schon ein Konzept.
Gute Zweiradmechaniker könne ihr Bike dann bei mir "abarbeiten"


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> bei mir "abarbeiten"



Wie ist denn das zu verstehen ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich auch schon ein Konzept.
> Gute Zweiradmechaniker könne ihr Bike dann bei mir "abarbeiten"


 
ich hätt dann gern ein liteville 901


----------



## Loni (22. Mai 2008)

So, hier nun wie versprochen ein paar Fotos von unserer Tour im Jabal Nafusa:

Schappi, guck mal auf meine Reifen, 
die Furious Fred flitzen voll wenn's trocken ist 





Das war unsere mäßig nützliche Orientierungshilfe:





Da soll nochmal einer sagen, Rennräder gehören nur auf die Straße:





Unten im Wadi angekommen:





Danach hatte sich Fette, die brav auf das Auto aufgepasst hatte, eine Pause verdient:




gefällt's Euch?
Ich werd im September oder Oktober wohl eine Woche durch den Gebirgszug fahren. Oli (der furchtlose Rennradfahrer auf den Bildern) wird sich ein MTB besorgen. Das wird SUUUUUUUUPAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2008)

Hi Lena!
Schöne Bilder! Mal was anderes als norddeutscher Nadelwald... 
Kommst du Sonntag mit?

Johann


----------



## Loni (22. Mai 2008)

So ist der Plan, aber ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken, in Altenau mitzufahren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich hÃ¤tt dann gern ein liteville 901



GUT GUT
ein Liteville 301 gut ausgestattet kostet unter Freunden 3850;â¬
Ich zahle dir unter Freunden 8,50â¬ die Stunde , dann gehÃ¶rt das Bike nach 452,94 Arbeitsstunden dir. D.H bei durchschnittlich 12 Arbeitssunden pro Wochenende nach nur 37,74 Wochenenden 
Ist doch ein faires Angebot oder? und auf dem weg zur Arbeit kannst du jedesmal eine kleine Tour machen.
GruÃ
Schappi
(Annaturm Bikeshop)


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> So, hier nun wie versprochen ein paar Fotos von unserer Tour im Jabal Nafusa:
> 
> Schappi, guck mal auf meine Reifen,
> die Furious Fred flitzen voll wenn's trocken ist
> ...



Hey Loni hast due versucht einen Rennradfahrer in der Wüste auszuwildern?
Da  bei sind RR doch so scheues Wild wenn es um nicht asphaltierte Oberflächen geht.
Aber du scheinst ja erfolgreich gewesen zu sein und OLI scheint Zutrauen zu der neuen Umgebung gefasst zu haben.
bis bald im wald
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich hätt dann gern ein liteville 901






schappi schrieb:


> GUT GUT
> ein Liteville 301 ... 3850;
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Ich glaub das 901 wird noch ein wenig teurer als das 301


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> GUT GUT
> ein Liteville 301 gut ausgestattet kostet unter Freunden 3850;
> Ich zahle dir unter Freunden 8,50 die Stunde , dann gehört das Bike nach 452,94 Arbeitsstunden dir. D.H bei durchschnittlich 12 Arbeitssunden pro Wochenende nach nur 37,74 Wochenenden
> Ist doch ein faires Angebot oder? und auf dem weg zur Arbeit kannst du jedesmal eine kleine Tour machen.
> ...


 

 ich möchte aber das 901 er haben. das wird ein wenig teurer. 

trotzdem ist das ein tolles angebot. da würd ich echt drauf einsteigen.

 12 h / wochenende , da bleibt abends immer noch zeit für 2 - 3 h biken *grins* 

 je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso besser finde ich die idee


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das 901 wird noch ein wenig teurer als das 301



Bist du dir das 901 verdient hast bist du Rentner  
Was muss Hoerman denn fÃ¼r 8,50â¬ alles so machen?

Kenne einige (hÃ¼bsche) Damen die mit ihren 400â¬ Job gerne den Stundenlohn hÃ¤tten  , aber die werden wohl nicht von deiner Regierung genehmigt


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2008)

Wirklich Arbeiten musst du ja auch nicht wirklich Hoerman  
Deine Lampe brennt immer grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wirklich Arbeiten musst du ja auch nicht wirklich Hoerman
> Deine Lampe brennt immer grün


 


 stimmt so  aber auch nicht !!! 

 hab eigentlich schon feierabend und warte darauf, das es endlich 18.00 uhr wird . hab mein bike mit und will mit schappi noch ne runde drehen *grins*. aber hast schon recht, war heute ruhiger als sonst. daher auch öfters im i-net unterwegs gewesen .


----------



## Berggurke (22. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> So ist der Plan, aber ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken, in Altenau mitzufahren......



Hi Loni

ich bin am WE auch in Altenau.
Ist eine ganz nette Strecke.
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event2008/index.html

Kurz vor dem Ziel kommt eine echt extreme Wurzelpassage. Wetter soll
bis zum Sonntag gut bleiben. Die letzten Jahre war die Strecke immer
eine Woche vor dem Rennen abgesoffen.

Wollen uns mal mit einen Mounty-Tandem auf der Strecke versuchen.  

Vielleich sehen wir uns ja!


----------



## Janny (22. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So wie ich die Rennen in "Neuhaus im Solling" und "Merxhausen" kenne, wird auch Dassel ablaufen.
> Hauptsächlich Forstautobahn, kurze Trails als Verbindungen und ggf. ein Wiesenanstieg in Hellental.
> Ich bin die letzten Male mit Starrgabel, V-Brake und Semislick gut dabei gewesen.
> 
> ...



Hm, ja so oder ähnlich habe ich mir die Strecke auch schon vorgestellt. Alternative wäre ja Altenau. Wenn wir uns schon am Sonntagmorgen so früh aus dem Bett quälen würden... Da sind ein paar Freunde am Start. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist die Strecke da mindestens ebenso langweilig. Dafür dann noch Startgeld zahlen, und Spritgeld und hatte ich das frühe Aufstehen schon erwähnt? Na, also ehrlich gesagt sieht es eher nach weder Dassel noch Altenau aus. 
Aber wo das Thema schon mal angerissen ist: Endurothon in Schierke. Soll ja 'ne reizvollere Strecke sein. Gibt esMeinungen dazu? Wenn man sich die Bilder der letzten Veranstaltungen ansieht sind da dann aber auch nur Renndüsen auf Carbonhardtails unterwegs. 
Ich denke, am vernünftigsten wäre es, mal wieder eine schöne Tagestour im Mittelgebirge zu fahren. Da freuen sich unsere Fullies schon drauf.
LG
Jan


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Endurothon in Schierke. Soll ja 'ne reizvollere Strecke sein. Gibt esMeinungen dazu?
> Ich denke, am vernünftigsten wäre es, mal wieder eine schöne Tagestour im Mittelgebirge zu fahren. Da freuen sich unsere Fullies schon drauf.
> LG
> Jan



zu schierke frag mal loni, die ist da letztes jahr mitgefahren.

eine schöne , wenn auch feuchte mittelgebirgstour haben wir letzten samstag gemacht. schön den E1 wanderweg von nenndorf bis lemgo. 
nette tour ( 7,5 h / 2400 hm / 100 km ) . 
ansonsten wollen wir dies jahr nochmal den deisterkreisel fahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Im Deister gehts mir nicht lange genug bergauf...



du hast noch nicht alles gesehen. gibt schon noch paar granaten 
und auch paar lange anstiege .


----------



## Slidger (22. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du hast noch nicht alles gesehen. gibt schon noch paar granaten
> und auch paar lange anstiege .



ok... dann müsste ich vielleicht TIEFER anfangen....


----------



## MasterAss (23. Mai 2008)

exto, fährst du nun Sa oder So?


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> ok... dann müsste ich vielleicht TIEFER anfangen....


 
du fährst ja auch immer von der falschen seite den deister an. von springe ist's länger und steiler


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2008)

Wir treffen uns amm Sonntag um 11:05 am Waldkater(der 1. teil der Gruppe) und um 11:40 Uhr am Annaturm (mit Exto und Niggels).
Komm doch einfach dazu. Geplant sind 5 verschiedene Trails.

@janny
kommt doch am Sonntag mal wieder dazu, das wird auch jeden Fall lustiger und abwechslungsreicher als ein Marathon.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (23. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> exto, fährst du nun Sa oder So?



Sonntag 11:40h am Annaturm...

Ooops, Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2008)

Exto 
Bin gestern Abend noch mit Evel und Hoerman 3 Trails gefahren.
Da sind wir auch den "the day after trail " wieder gefahren den wir mal vor über einem Jahr als Schlammschlacht gefahren sind (kannst du dich noch erinnern?). Das Szenario ist immer noch so gespenstisch aber die Pfützen sind ausgetrocknet und es riecht nicht mehr als wenn tote Tiere in den Pfützen liegen. Der steht für Sonntag auch auf dem Program.
Wieviele hm schafft den Niggels? so 900 - 1000hm werden am Sonntag schon zusammenkommen wenn wir alle 5 Trails mitnehmen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2008)

mit 1000 hm kommst du nicht aus. das werden locker 1200 - 1400 hm , wenn ihr das alles fahren wollt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2008)

@ barbie --  was macht eigentlich deine fox-forke. schon was gehört, warum sie gemuckt hat ? wird langsam knapp ;-)


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ barbie --  was macht eigentlich deine fox-forke. schon was gehört, warum sie gemuckt hat ? wird langsam knapp ;-)



Hi,
habe bisher noch keine NAchricht   

Ich habe heute dann nochmal ne Mail abgeschickt (Frage nach Bearbeitungsstand). Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...oder so.... 

Naja, muss mein altes HT herhalten. Bin am Di. ne längere Runde mit Downhillibilly Richtung BB gefahren. (57KM/750HM) 
War mal was anderes, reicht dann aber auch. 

Bis denne
Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2008)

hardtail fahren macht auch spaß. mach ich sonntag in dassel wieder 

 drück dir auf alle fälle die daumen, das das mit der gabel schnell geht


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hardtail fahren macht auch spaß. mach ich sonntag in dassel wieder
> 
> drück dir auf alle fälle die daumen, das das mit der gabel schnell geht



Nur meine Mühle ist so ne Art Einsteiger-Mtb. Schlechte Bremsen, Laufräder und miese Federgabel.... 
Aber besser als nichts. (Steht zumindest Scott auf dem Rahmen )
Dann viel Spaß am So. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mit 1000 hm kommst du nicht aus. das werden locker 1200 - 1400 hm , wenn ihr das alles fahren wollt.



Nee Nee
ich habe eine hm optimierte Strecke und die beiden "Ausländer" starten ja am Pass
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2008)

man,man,man ... was ist nur aus unserer jugend geworden ? *grins* 

 früher sind wir den alten vorne weggefahren, und heute muß man rücksicht auf die nehmen *lach* 


 @ niggels ---   nicht persönlich nehmen  

 wünsch euch viel spaß 

 hoerman


----------



## Niggels (23. Mai 2008)

Nein nein, das nehme ich doch nicht persönlich  Ich bin nunmal nich der Bergauffahrer, aber ich denke das sollte ich schon packen. Bin die letzten Tage viel gefahren, von daher passt das. Ich freu mich schon 
Bis dann und Grüße Niggels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (23. Mai 2008)

Ich bin für das WE anderweitig beschäftigt.  Ich kann erst wieder in der nächsten Woche. Ich werde auch brav wieder jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahren(Kilometer fressen).  So nimmt mein,, Nabellastiger Ballast" wieder ab


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Froschkönigin,
was ist nun kommst du am Sonntag mit oder willst du lieber mit Heißdüsen um die Wette fahren?
gruß
Schappi


----------



## Slidger (23. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du fährst ja auch immer von der falschen seite den deister an. von springe ist's länger und steiler





?? der Deister hat mehrere Seiten?
Nach Springe ist aber weiter weg.
Harz ist eh für dieses WE gecancelt, da ich meiner anderen Sportart fröhnen werde und mir in einer Sporthalle Bälle um die Ohren hauen werde.
Sollte ich Sonntag nicht mehr spielen, kann ich mich ja noch der fröhlichen Bikerrunde anschliessen.
WSU

Bernd


----------



## exto (23. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> Das Szenario ist immer noch so gespenstisch aber die Pfützen sind ausgetrocknet und es riecht nicht mehr als wenn tote Tiere in den Pfützen liegen.



Wie die Pfüzten riechen ist mir in der Regel egal. Die hat man ja irgendwann hinter sich gelassen. Wenn allerdings die ganze Bande nach toten Tieren riecht, wird's ernst. Ich erinnere mich schwach...:kotz: 

Hört sich alles nach einer wieder mal phantastischen Tour an. Freu mich...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (23. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns amm Sonntag um 11:05 am Waldkater(der 1. teil der Gruppe) und um 11:40 Uhr am Annaturm (mit Exto und Niggels).
> Komm doch einfach dazu. Geplant sind 5 verschiedene Trails.
> 
> @janny
> ...



Ich bin Sonntag auch mit dabei. Komme um 11:40 Uhr zum Annaturm.
Die Tour hört sich gut an!!!!!!!!!!!
Bis Sonnatg
L-L-03


----------



## Deister Koffer (23. Mai 2008)

Hi
Ich würde auch um 11:40 am Turm sein .
Deister Koffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Mai 2008)

Barbie und ich können am WE nicht. Wir müssen trinken und lustig sein    und das auch noch mit 78 fast fremden Leuten  

Warum können Partys nicht im Winter oder bei Schlecht-Wetter veranstaltet werden    

Dafür haben wir heute wieder was für die GA getan: Sachsenhagen-Deister-Bückeberge-Auhagen. Wieder 60 km und das mit dem HT (aua)

Viel Spaß am So.
DHF


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Mai 2008)

Bin heute auch noch ma 4 Trails gefahren, knapp 50 km. War gestern einfach zu gut, der Grip. Ihr werdet Sonntag ne Menge Spaß haben, fahrt ruhig mal das Barbiegrab, war heute betonharter Boden, rollt besser als auf Teer!
Also, fallt vorsichtig!


----------



## Janny (24. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @janny
> kommt doch am Sonntag mal wieder dazu, das wird auch jeden Fall lustiger und abwechslungsreicher als ein Marathon.



Genau das werden wir auch tun. Um elf am Waldkater. Wollten eigentlich schon heute kommen, aber mit Euch wird es sicher lustiger. Ausserdem passt der Termin besser. Wird dann sozusagen eine Gegen-Marathon-auf-Forstwegen-für-Spaß-auf-schmalen-Wegen-Fahrt.
Es freuen sich auf morgen
Anja & Jan


----------



## Loni (24. Mai 2008)

11:40 Annaturm, ich auch.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2008)

so, grad mit roudy gefunkt. dassel und forstwege sind gestorben 

bei dem tollen wetter können wir euch doch nicht so ganz alleine im wald lassen. 

roudy und ich sind auch um 11.00 uhr am waldkater 

bis morgen 


hoerman


----------



## exto (24. Mai 2008)

Umfaller, Umfaller  

Dann lerne ich  ja vielleicht mal endlich diesen mysteriösen Fritzz kennen, von dem du immer so schwärmst


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Umfaller, Umfaller
> 
> Dann lerne ich  ja vielleicht mal endlich diesen mysteriösen Fritzz kennen, von dem du immer so schwärmst



nur gucken, nicht anfassen


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Mai 2008)

So ein sauberes kleines Fritzchen ???
Das war Urzustand  das gibts nie wieder  

Nur fahren, nicht putzen


----------



## Loni (24. Mai 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Aber wo das Thema schon mal angerissen ist: Endurothon in Schierke. Soll ja 'ne reizvollere Strecke sein. Gibt esMeinungen dazu? Wenn man sich die Bilder der letzten Veranstaltungen ansieht sind da dann aber auch nur Renndüsen auf Carbonhardtails unterwegs.
> Ich denke, am vernünftigsten wäre es, mal wieder eine schöne Tagestour im Mittelgebirge zu fahren. Da freuen sich unsere Fullies schon drauf.
> LG
> Jan




Schierke war großer Spaß. auf Forstwegen und Plattenwegen rauf und auf Singletrail/breitem Waldweg mit vielen Wurzeln und auch Forstwegen runter. 
Es gibt auch noch einen verblockten Trail, der kaum Steigung hat. Der ist auch schoen. 
Ich bin letztes Jahr die kleine Runde gefahren. Die große ist aber bestimmt ähnlich, nur mehr. 
Insgesamt höhererTrailanteil als andere Marathons. 
Wenn mein Bruder dieses Jahr nicht an diesem WE heiraten würde, wär ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## Loni (24. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Froschkönigin,
> was ist nun kommst du am Sonntag mit oder willst du lieber mit Heißdüsen um die Wette fahren?
> gruß
> Schappi



moinmoin. 
ich komm morgen und freu mich schon.
Eventuell tausche ich die FuriousFred auch noch gegen meine alten Mäntel aus. 

Die Auswilderungsversuche in der Wüste waren recht erfolgreich. Das nächste Mal, wenn Oli in Deutschland ist, möchte er sich ein MTB kaufen. Find ich prima!
bis morgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2008)

Hi Lena,

falls du morgen mit der S-Bahn kommst, sphinxllama und ich nehmen die um 10:33 ab Hannover Hbf.

bis morgen
Johann


----------



## Loni (24. Mai 2008)

nö, ich raaaaaaaaadel hin. bring wohl auch noch jemanden mit.
vielleicht zurück gemeinsam in der S-Bahn?


----------



## taxifolia (25. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen !

Bitte nicht auf mich warten, kann leider nicht teilnehmen wg. zuviel liegengebliebener (Garten) - arbeit. 

Allen viel Spaß.
taxi


----------



## Loni (25. Mai 2008)

So, das war wieder eine feine Tour.  Ich hoffe, Ihr seid noch mit lecker Pause und viel Spaß weitergefahren. 
Der Saiklist fand's auch gut und wird mal wieder mitkommen.


----------



## Saiklist (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels...
hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch heute im Wald. Komme demnächst wieder, dann aber mit meinem Enduro und Anreise per Auto


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2008)

So, war ja mal wieder schön heute!
Ich bin nächste Woche auf Klassenfahrt, aber ihr könnt euch ja schonmal was nettes fürs WE überlegen. Vielleicht kann ich wieder dazukommen.
Bin mal gespannt auf Jannys Fotos.

Bis bald,
Johann


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels...
> hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch heute im Wald. Komme demnächst wieder, dann aber mit meinem Enduro und Anreise per Auto



Als Ihr gefahren seid haben wir noch einmal richtig aufgedreht,
wir sind dann noch 4 weitere trails gefahren und waren um 18:00 Uhr zurück.
61km 1450 hm
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2008)

WAR DAS GEIL 
Trails-Trails-Trails

Danke an alle Mitfahrer...besonders die "neuen".

Incl. der schnellen Hardtailrunde mit Hoerman am Morgen  zeigte mein Tacho rund 90 km und 1850 Höhenmeter.  Schade, dass wir Grab- und Grenzweg nicht mehr geschafft haben. Aber ab Sommer sollte die Kondition bei allen gut genug sein an das Erlebnis von heute noch 2 Abfahrten dran zu hängen.

PS: Spritzt nie ISOSTAR oder das ALDI-iso Zeug auf Bremsscheiben - das macht Krach ohne Ende 
PPS: Bei 83kg+Rad reichen hinten 1,5 Bar (Latex machts) 
PPPS: Nie wieder gehe ich ohne Wurstbrot auf Tour
PPPPS: Bei Touren >50 km regnet es immer 
Bis zur nächsten >50 km Regentour
Der Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2008)

leute, leute , was für eine geile tour heute 

magenprobleme waren nach dem besuch der porzellanschüssel auch schnellstens verschwunden 
hätte danach gleich wieder losfahren können 

grab-und grenzweg sollten beim nächsten mal aber echt mit drin sein. 

denke, wir haben heute alles richtig gemacht. dassel hät ich nicht eintauschen wollen gg. die trailtour heute . 

klasse truppe und klasse trails. 

so, leg jetzt erstmal meine beine hoch. 
sehen uns oder hören uns. 

hoerman

p.s. wurstbrot ist ab sofort immer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sphinxllama (25. Mai 2008)

Hey,

das war wirklich eine geniale Tour. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!   Danke...

Beim nächsten mal bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.

so nun warte ich mal ab ob sich der Muskelkater noch meldet  

Gruß Kim


----------



## Janny (25. Mai 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf Jannys Fotos.



So, eben der Wanne entstiegen, flugs die Bilder hochgeladen. Was haben wir uns gefreut, dass der richtige Regen erst anfing, als wir auf der Autobahn waren. Vielen Dank für den schönen Sonntag an alle Beteiligten. Die wenigen Bilder, die ich gemacht habe, findet Ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/6431 
Ich denke, nächstes Mal sollten die Fotografen Vorfahrtsrecht haben (oder die Kameras an die schnellen Leute abgeben). ;-)
Tschö
Anja & Jan


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2008)

sphinxllama schrieb:


> so nun warte ich mal ab ob sich der Muskelkater noch meldet



bei mir meldet sich auf alle fälle mein rechter unterarm. ist schon schön dick und wechselt langsam die farbe ins blaue. 
musste  exto die vorfahrt lassen, und leider war da ein etwas größerer baum im weg. konnte ihn auch  nicht wegdrücken . der baum war stärker. 

die ersten meter danach dachte ich schon, die tour ist zu ende für mich. konnte kaum noch bremsen oder schalten. 
aber indianer sind tapfer .

jetzt noch ne magnesiumtablette für die muskeln und ne voltaren für den arm, und ich bin wieder fit. 
vllt. war´s aber auch das griechische essen. hab auf dem nachhauseweg einen jap auf giros bekommen, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen .

schönen restsonntag 

hoerman


----------



## Slidger (25. Mai 2008)

Hey,

was wär ich gerne mitgefahren, aber mein Bike ist beim Doktor...

Wie viele wart ihr denn??

MfG

Bernd


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2008)

Maximal 13. wurden dann allmählich weniger.


----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2008)

Morgen Leute,
war ne nette Tour gestern!
Für August /September sollten wir uns wirklich vornehmen die 10 Trails voll zu machen. Dann fangen wir im Osten mit dem Grenzweg an und arbeiten uns Richtung Westen vor.
Homer,
 ich will dich ja nicht neidisch machen aber du hast was verpasst!
War die BUS erfolgreich für dich? Dein Stand war echt gut.
Schöne Arbeitswoche euch allen
Gruß
Schappi

P.S.: habe diesesmal keine Chemische Nahrung zu mir genommen und mir geht es prächtig. Diese Riegel und Gels sind nichts für mich. Ich breche danach immer ein. Mit Brot und Kuchen (und nem leckeren Erdinger alkfrei)hingegen geht es mir prächtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leuts
es freut mich für euch, daß Ihr so viel Spaß hattet. Ich will auf jeden Fall unter der Woche noch mal los, vlt. heute abend oder morgen. Nächstes WE bin ich auch wieder dabei.
PS: die BUS hat sich definitiv gelohnt und dank Schappis Präsentationstechnik auch viele neugierige Blicke auf unseren Stand gelenkt


----------



## Brook (26. Mai 2008)

Hey mein Lieber "roudy_datree",

eine Frage hab ich an dich mal ... wie funktioniert dein BIKE-SCOREBOARD? Benutzt du einen Tacho mit Höhenmesser, eine Software in die du die Touren eintragen kannst und dann Höhenmeter + Strecke angezeigt bekommst?

Würde mich interessieren ... quasi als Trainingstagebuch?!

Grüsse
BROOK




roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> WAR DAS GEIL
> Trails-Trails-Trails
> 
> Danke an alle Mitfahrer...besonders die "neuen".
> ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Mai 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Hey mein Lieber "roudy_da_tree",
> 
> eine Frage hab ich an dich mal ... wie funktioniert dein BIKE-SCOREBOARD? Benutzt du einen Tacho mit Höhenmesser, eine Software in die du die Touren eintragen kannst und dann Höhenmeter + Strecke angezeigt bekommst?
> Würde mich interessieren ... quasi als Trainingstagebuch?!
> ...


 

Hi, erfunden hats exto. Quasi als Fortführung des Winterpokals.
Wir handhaben den Weg zum Ziel individuell.
Die Trainingsverwaltung des Forums bietet da eine gute Unterstützung.
Und dann kommts einfach per Hand in deine Signatur.

Ich als Statistik-Fetischist lese im Regelfall meinen HAC 4 aus übertrage die Daten nach Bereinigung in eine Exceltabelle und lasse die etwas rechnen (Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe baue ich daraus ´ne Datenbank).
So Daten wie km/h, hm/km, hm/h, Kcal lasse ich rechnen.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Frasuka,
du hast uns gestern gefehlt!
1450hm auf Singletrails. Nichtmal Hoerman hat gemeckert.
was machst du eigentlich immer das ganze Wochenende?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> 1450hm auf Singletrails. Nichtmal Hoerman hat gemeckert.


 
 apropos meckern : 



 du meinst wohl 1450 hm auf völlig geile art und weise auf singletrails vernichtet  

 die hm 's haben wir natürlich auf waldwegen zusammen geradelt 

 aber grund zum meckern gab es gestern auch nicht, war einfach völlig genial


----------



## frasuka (26. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Frasuka,
> du hast uns gestern gefehlt!
> 1450hm auf Singletrails. Nichtmal Hoerman hat gemeckert.
> was machst du eigentlich immer das ganze Wochenende?
> ...



Auch wenn ich gerne bei Euch gewesen wäre, unser heimisches Revier kann ich nicht ständig alleine lassen, somit habe ich in trauter Zweisamkeit mit Chris den Wald unsicher gemacht.
Und das trotz Spurrillen und wenig Seitenhalt 
(kleiner Insider )

Komme aber sehr gerne beim nächsten Mal mit.

Tschüß


----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2008)

Fasziniert hat mich gestern wieder Niggels beim Fahren zuzuschauen, als wenn die Gesetzte der Schwerkraft für ihn nicht gelten würden.
Ich könnte ihn Stundenlag beobachten, wenn ich denn hinterherkäme. Der ist ja schon immer unten wenn ich noch 1/3 des Weges vor mir habe.


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Fasziniert hat mich gestern wieder Niggels beim Fahren zuzuschauen, als wenn die Gesetzte der Schwerkraft für ihn nicht gelten würden.
> Ich könnte ihn Stundenlag beobachten, wenn ich denn hinterherkäme. Der ist ja schon immer unten wenn ich noch 1/3 des Weges vor mir habe.



Da sieht man mal: Der Apfel fällt eben doch manchmal weit vom Stamm...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Fasziniert hat mich gestern wieder Niggels beim Fahren zuzuschauen, als wenn die Gesetzte der Schwerkraft für ihn nicht gelten würden.
> Ich könnte ihn Stundenlag beobachten, wenn ich denn hinterherkäme. Der ist ja schon immer unten wenn ich noch 1/3 des Weges vor mir habe.


 
Gefährlich wirds, wenn man sich von dem leichten flowigen Aussehen verleiten läßt die gleiche Linie zu fahren und dann merkt, dass der Skill fehlt und der Einschlag bevorsteht. (habne wir am WE zum Glück nicht erlebt)


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal: Der Apfel fällt eben doch manchmal weit vom Stamm...


 

 du brauchst nur das richtige equipment  . 

mit vernünftigen protektoren und nem integralhelm wirst du automatisch 5 - 10 km/h schneller. 

 genug federweg natürlich vorausgesetzt 

 aber schappi hat schon recht. beim frankweg , wo ich vorgefahren bin, hab ich ständig niggels kette gehört , keine 5 m hinter mir 

 obwohl ich den trail kannte , konnte ich niggels trotzdem nicht abschütteln 

 dafür hapert's beim hochfahren *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal: Der Apfel fällt eben doch manchmal weit vom Stamm...



Appropos Stamm,

den Sturz in den Baum auf dem Frankweg beherrscht Homer deutlich eleganter als du!
Und ich sag noch: bleib am Gas
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dafür hapert's beim hochfahren *lach*



Na, das muss man aber auf die ganze Tour rechnen. Alles ne Sache der Einteilung. Am letzten Anstieg hast du die Kette nicht mehr gehört, weil wir zu weit voraus waren...


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Appropos Stamm,
> 
> den Sturz in den Baum auf dem Frankweg beherrscht Homer deutlich eleganter als du!
> Und ich sag noch: bleib am Gas
> ...



Mir hat's in der Kompression den Fuß von der Pedale gehau'n. Einbeinig hab ich nicht so den Druck...
Hab mich dafür mit'm Schienbein eingeklickt  
Insgesammt hab ich mich - für meine Verhältnisse - recht selten auf die Erde geschmissen, finde ich.


----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du brauchst nur das richtige equipment  .
> 
> mit vernünftigen protektoren und nem integralhelm wirst du automatisch 5 - 10 km/h schneller.
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2008)

Ihr Lieben,

Montags ist immer mein bike-freier Tag. Deshalb kann ich mich dann immer mit den nützlichen Dingen des Lebens beschäftigen. Ich sitz hier also mit nem lecker Eierlikör aufen Soffa und gucke RTL-Asi-TV, da kommt mir plötzlich ne Idee, die auf den ersten Blick selbst mir bescheuert erscheint...

Mal der Reihe nach:

Wir haben ja in diesem Jahr (in verschiedener Besetzung) schon ne Menge interessante Dinger gedreht, oder noch vor:

Deisterkreisel
geile Trailtouren in Deister, Bückeberg und Harz
Hardcore-Wetter-E1-Tour
CC-, Marathon-, Dirt Races bei der Challenge 4 MTB
soweit bis jetzt...

und

noch'n Deisterkreisel
Wittekindsweg
Downhillwochenende in Merxhausen
24Std-Race
und "was weiß ich noch" still to come...

Was haltet ihr denn davon?





Grob entlang der eingezeichneten Linie (E11 - Bückeberge - E1 - Hermannsweg - Wittekindsweg) soweit es geht auf Trails. Das wäre (alles am Stück) ne geile, hammerharte Wochentour für 2009...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Was haltet ihr denn davon?
> Grob entlang der eingezeichneten Linie (E11 - Bückeberge - E1 - Hermannsweg - Wittekindsweg) soweit es geht auf Trails. Das wäre (alles am Stück) ne geile, hammerharte Wochentour für 2009...



Was ´09 im Detail so bringt, weiß ich mal abgesehen von Familienzuwachs noch nicht.
Die Idee ist so beklop... äh typisch und interessant - und zu einem Teil auch Keimzelle dieser Radlertruppe (meine Idee in ´06 war ja Hannover-Osnabrück-Hannover zu fahren) - dass ich mal direkt zusage.

Vielleicht können wir einen Nightride-Etappe mit einbauen ?

So long


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Grob entlang der eingezeichneten Linie (E11 - Bückeberge - E1 - Hermannsweg - Wittekindsweg) soweit es geht auf Trails. Das wäre (alles am Stück) ne geile, hammerharte Wochentour für 2009...



da ist doch wieder alkohol im spiel 

exto , das ding ist so krass und durchgeknallt, da sag ich doch direkt mal zu .
das können wir als vorbereitung auf den alpen-x machen. 

was doch so´n eierlikörchen im kopp anrichtet. herrlich *lach*
exto nimm noch einen , und hau noch mehr solcher dinger raus, 
und trag mich gleich in die teilnehmerliste ein . je durchgeknallter desto besser


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dadurch kommst du dir nur schneller vor weil du mehr schwitzt.



zitat von dir nr. 4606 :

* P.S.. Hoerman ist heute mit seiner Vollpanzerung Beschussklasse 3 abgedüst wie eine angesengte Sau uneinholbar:
Ich brauche auch einen Vollvisierhelm!!!*

bin ich schneller , oder du  langsamer geworden 

du hast nur noch nicht die richtigen argumente gefunden , um reni die vorzüge eines integralhelmes zu erklären, sonst hättest du auch schon längst einen  

aber eigentlich auch völlig egal, da der spaß ja im vordergrund steht. 
und wer zuerst oben oder unten ist, muß halt am längsten warten . 

in diesem sinne 

hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da ist doch wieder alkohol im spiel
> ...
> was doch so´n eierlikörchen im kopp anrichtet. herrlich *lach*
> exto nimm noch einen , und hau noch mehr solcher dinger raus,...



Ich Tippe ja auf Milchreis mit Sahne und dazu ein 94`er Chateau Chirac.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Mai 2008)

Mal was statistisches !
Noch rd. 650 Beiträge und 2050 Hits und "WIR" sind No.1
Also ran wer, so wie ich, nix zu sagen hat tue es ausführlich 
Aktuell liegen wir bei ca. 600 Hits pro Tag (man stelle sich vor wie viele mitlesen ohne zu posten oder zu fahren)
Pornoseiten haben - so glaube ich- kaum mehr hits.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mal was statistisches !
> Noch rd. 650 Beiträge und 2050 Hits und "WIR" sind No.1
> Aktuell liegen wir bei ca. 600 Hits pro Tag (man stelle sich vor wie viele mitlesen ohne zu posten oder zu fahren)
> Pornoseiten haben - so glaube ich- kaum mehr hits.


 
genau aus diesem grund geb ich ja zu allem meinen senf dazu


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Was ´09 im Detail so bringt, weiß ich mal abgesehen von Familienzuwachs noch nicht.
> Die Idee ist so beklop... äh typisch und interessant - und zu einem Teil auch Keimzelle dieser Radlertruppe (meine Idee in ´06 war ja Hannover-Osnabrück-Hannover zu fahren) - dass ich mal direkt zusage.
> 
> Vielleicht können wir einen Nightride-Etappe mit einbauen ?
> ...



Roudy, 
ich weiß was 2009 bringen wird:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2008)

Exto, 
dein Plan "riecht" nach 5000hm!
Der ist so verrückt der ist schon wieder gut.
Das muss man mal richtig durchplanen .
Downhillfaller hat da eine geniale Software Magic Maps die auch das Streckenprofil und die hm berechnet.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (27. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> genau aus diesem grund geb ich ja zu allem meinen senf dazu



-> SENF <-

Moin Bikers,
nochmal zu Sonntag: war geil !    , danke für die Fortbildung  
irgendwann ließen bergab leider meine Kräfte nach, und damit die Konzentration. Bergauf ist doch irgendwie einfacher, fahrt Ihr die Tour auch mal andersrum ?  
Wir sehen uns...

der mit den Ohrpuscheln radelt
(jetzt kein Schwarzleser mehr, aber    erspare ich mir und Euch auch in Zukunft  )


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto,
> dein Plan "riecht" nach 5000hm!
> Der ist so verrückt der sit schon wieder gut.
> Das muss man mal richtig durchplanen .
> ...


 
5.000hm werden wir w e i t hinter uns lassen.
E1  ~ 2500 hm
E11 ~ 1500 hm
Wittekind ~ 1800 hm
Herrmann ~2500 hm
+ x

Ich gehe eher von 10.000 hm aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto,
> dein Plan "riecht" nach 5000hm!
> Der ist so verrückt der sit schon wieder gut.
> Das muss man mal richtig durchplanen .
> ...



Eher mehr als 5000 hm...

Es macht ja mehr Spaß, wo's geht, rechts und links der großen Forstautobahnen zu fahren. Die Fernwanderwege verlaufen zwar an manchen Stellen auch auf schönen Trails, aber mit nem bisschen Forschungsarbeit und der Hilfe der jeweiligen Locals (deshalb jetzt schon der Vorschlag), sollte da noch was wesentlich spannenderes rauskommen. Was mir vorschwebt ist etwas, was man "Enduro-Tour" nennen könnte. Würde doch irgendwie zu unserer Truppe am besten passen, oder?  

Wesergebirge und Bückeberg sind ja das Revier von Dirk und Tom. Da wär schon mal für ne coole Streckenführung gesorgt. Vielleicht gibt's ja für den Bereich zwischen Porta und Rinteln noch ein, zwei mitlesende Spezialisten.
Über Streckenkenntnis im Deister brauchen wir nicht zu reden, oder?  Da könnte man schön ein bisschen zacken: A2 Trail - Raketentrail - Frankweg und dann über Deisterpforte und Ziegenbuche rüber in den Süntel. Da haben wir ja am WE auch nen neuen Experten kennen gelernt. Bis Burg Sternberg ist dann der E1 selbst ganz nett. Zwischen dort und Bielefeld kennt sich die Lemgoer Fraktion aus. 
Danach wird's bei mir dunkel, aber da fängt ja auch schon fast das ehemalige Revier von Roudy an. Der sollte n Paar Leute kennen, die er auf Suche schicken kann. Für den "Rückweg" ab Osnabrück, würd' ich gern die Wiehenbiker "anzapfen".  Björn, wie sieht's aus?

Also: Kein Autobahngeheize, sondern gepflegter Trailspaß auf gaaaanz grob geschätzten 400 km und (noch gröber) 8 - 10 khm...

Ich finde, hier können sich mal die Vorzüge einer Internet-Community zeigen...


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2008)

Also das wird dann eine 6 Tage Tour mit 65km am Tag und 1500hm täglich!
Das ist so wie unsere Trailtour am Sonntag nur an 6 Tagen hintereinander.
Dagegen sind ja die meisten Alpen-Xe ein Kindergeburtstag!
Können wir das nicht kommerziell aufziehen und Plätze verkaufen, als geführte Tour?
Ich melde mich schon mal freiwillig:
"Ich fahre das Logistikauto das das Gepäck transportiert!"

Jetzt ohne Scheiss:
Mal sehen wie die Alpenwoche von Varadero, Hoerman und mir läuft. Dann kann ich nähere Auskünfte darüber machen an wievielen Tagen hintereinander ich 1500hm schaffe.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie die Alpenwoche von Varadero, Hoerman und mir läuft. Dann kann ich nähere Auskünfte darüber machen an wievielen Tagen hintereinander ich 1500hm schaffe.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
an allen tagen, schappi. wir wollen doch die 10.000 hm marke knacken.


----------



## Jimmy (27. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Eher mehr als 5000 hm...
> 
> Es macht ja mehr Spaß, wo's geht, rechts und links der großen Forstautobahnen zu fahren. Die Fernwanderwege verlaufen zwar an manchen Stellen auch auf schönen Trails, aber mit nem bisschen Forschungsarbeit und der Hilfe der jeweiligen Locals (deshalb jetzt schon der Vorschlag), sollte da noch was wesentlich spannenderes rauskommen. Was mir vorschwebt ist etwas, was man "Enduro-Tour" nennen könnte. Würde doch irgendwie zu unserer Truppe am besten passen, oder?
> 
> ...




Hallo,
meistens gehöre ich hier zwar nur zu den Mitlesern aber jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. 
Geniale Idee die ihr da habt. Kenne mich mittlerweile ganz gut auf den Trails zwischen Fernsehturm Porta in Richtung Schaumburg aus, falls ihr da noch keinen habt. Alternativ als Bad Oeynhausener natürlich auch zwischen Porta und dann in Richtung Lübbecke. 
Könnte man an den nächsten Wochenenden auch mal fahren. 

Im Gegenzug könnte mir evtl. von euch mal jemand die Trails im Deister zeigen.Ich kenne persönlich nur Ladies Only, Grabweg etc. ! Doch würde ich ganz gerne auch ein paar weitere Trails kennen lernen, die sich dort schön in einer Enduro Tour fahren lassen. 

grüße, jimmy


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mal was statistisches !
> Noch rd. 650 Beiträge und 2050 Hits und "WIR" sind No.1
> Also ran wer, so wie ich, nix zu sagen hat tue es ausführlich
> Aktuell liegen wir bei ca. 600 Hits pro Tag (man stelle sich vor wie viele mitlesen ohne zu posten oder zu fahren)
> Pornoseiten haben - so glaube ich- kaum mehr hits.



Da fühle ich mich doch auch glatt angesprochen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Deister... 


Gruss,

Marco


----------



## Loni (27. Mai 2008)

Da habt ihr doch glatt die KlBT vergessen. 
OK, ist vielleicht nicht ganz so hm-trächtig, aber kann man ja auch ausbauen.... 
Schappi, wann machen wir die denn?
vielleicht geht ja dieses WE?


**Porta und Lübbecke würd ich aber natürlich auch mitmachen.**


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Da habt ihr doch glatt die KlBT vergessen.
> OK, ist vielleicht nicht ganz so hm-trächtig, aber kann man ja auch ausbauen....
> Schappi, wann machen wir die denn?
> vielleicht geht ja dieses WE?
> ...



Hallo Loni,
KlBT geht leider dieses Wochenende nicht, da ich keine Zeit habe.
Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Niggels (27. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du brauchst nur das richtige equipment  .
> 
> mit vernünftigen protektoren und nem integralhelm wirst du automatisch 5 - 10 km/h schneller.
> 
> ...



Hehe  Ich denke mal ich hätt noch n tick schneller sein können  Aber das war ja nicht das Ziel, sondern der Spass und das hats allemal gemacht...auch wenn ich der letzte war, der oben wieder angeommen ist  Du hast zu Schluss aber auch gekeucht. Wie Daddy schon sagt. Wir haben uns das besser eingeteilt  Naja ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour, wann immer die auch is 
Grüße Niggels

P.S ICH BRAUCHE MEHR FEDERWEG  Canyon FRX


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Du hast zu Schluss aber auch gekeucht. Wie Daddy schon sagt. Wir haben uns das besser eingeteilt



*Roudy_da_tree :
"Incl. der schnellen Hardtailrunde mit Hoerman am Morgen  zeigte mein Tacho rund 90 km und 1850 Höhenmeter."
*
ab 1800 hm darf man in meinem alter auch am ende keuchen


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Mai 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ barbie --  was macht eigentlich deine fox-forke. schon was gehört, warum sie gemuckt hat ? wird langsam knapp ;-)



Endlich wieder Sonnenschein im Herzen ,
meine Forke  ist heute in Topzustand von Toxoholic´s zurück.
Kostenloser (Innerhalb der Garantie), unkomplizierter und schneller Service.

Das WE kann kommen    

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (27. Mai 2008)

Ups, die Runde am Morgen hab ich vergessen...Dann hab ich nichts gesagt. Was ich aber sagen muss...Du bist schneller geworden  Ernsthaft abhängen ist nicht mehr so leicht möglich.
Grüße Niggels


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich aber sagen muss...Du bist schneller geworden  Ernsthaft abhängen ist nicht mehr so leicht möglich.
> Grüße Niggels



danke, aber trotzdem hab ich keine chance gegen dich. 
außerdem heilen meine knochen nicht mehr so leicht, wie deine . 

mein arbeitgeber würde sich auch sehr freuen, wenn ich ihm meine arbeitskraft  ohne weitere krankmeldungen für´s restjahr zur verfügung stelle


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonnenschein im Herzen ,
> meine Forke  ist heute in Topzustand von Toxoholic´s zurück.
> Kostenloser (Innerhalb der Garantie), unkomplizierter und schneller Service.
> 
> ...




gratulatione


----------



## exto (27. Mai 2008)

@Jimmy:

Das is doch mal n Angebot. Was die nächste Tour im Deister angeht, halt dich einfach hier auf dem Laufenden und klink dich dann ein. Hie erfährst du in aller Regel wer sich wann und wo trifft.

Für das Stück von Porta Richtung Osten hab ich noch Nachholbedarf. Da komm ich gern mal mit...


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2008)

@ exto

da fällt mir noch ein, wolltest du nicht mal wieder ne tour anbieten im wiehengebirge ?


----------



## Jimmy (27. Mai 2008)

Ich kannte mich in dem Stück östlich von Porta bis vor 6 Wochen auch nicht aus. Habe jetzt festgestellt, dass es echt ein geiles Trailgebiet ist. Sowohl bergauf als bergab. Wollte demnächst mal mit dem Auto bis zur Straße die nach Kleinenbremen über den Berg geht fahren und ab dort weitererkunden.
Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Mai 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ich kannte mich in dem Stück östlich von Porta bis vor 6 Wochen auch nicht aus. Habe jetzt festgestellt, dass es echt ein geiles Trailgebiet ist. Sowohl bergauf als bergab. Wollte demnächst mal mit dem Auto bis zur Straße die nach Kleinenbremen über den Berg geht fahren und ab dort weitererkunden.
> Grüße,
> Jimmy



Da bin ich mit Barbie vor ein paar Wochen lang gefahren, sehr viele schöne Trails bis an den Rand vom Süntel. GPS Track vorhanden.

Werden wir bestimmt noch mal fahren in gr. Gruppe dieses Jahr.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Saiklist (27. Mai 2008)

Ola,

werde morgen früh Biken gehen. So gegen 9 Uhr Start in Wennigsen. Wäre jemand dabei?
Grüße Saiklist


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Hehe  Ich denke mal ich hätt noch n tick schneller sein können  Aber das war ja nicht das Ziel, sondern der Spass und das hats allemal gemacht...auch wenn ich der letzte war, der oben wieder angeommen ist  Du hast zu Schluss aber auch gekeucht. Wie Daddy schon sagt. Wir haben uns das besser eingeteilt  Naja ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour, wann immer die auch is
> Grüße Niggels
> 
> P.S ICH BRAUCHE MEHR FEDERWEG  Canyon FRX



Niggels
das ist was du brauchst:



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2008)

schon nicht schlecht 

aber falsche bike-marke !!


----------



## Hitzi (27. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit Barbie vor ein paar Wochen lang gefahren, sehr viele schöne Trails bis an den Rand vom Süntel. GPS Track vorhanden.
> 
> Werden wir bestimmt noch mal fahren in gr. Gruppe dieses Jahr.
> 
> ...


Moin, kannst du mir den GPS Track per PM oder mail schicken oder hier online stellen?
Danke  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Slidger (27. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Niggels
> das ist was du brauchst:
> 
> 
> ...



Camelbak schön und gut, aber wo sollen da die Trinkflaschen hin??


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Camelbak schön und gut, aber wo sollen da die Trinkflaschen hin??



Welche Trinkflasche?
Bergab braucht man keine Trinkflasche!
nur eine eine Panzerung  Beschussklasse 3 und einen Nomex- Strumpf gegen Brandzeichen von der Bremsscheibe.
Bis bald auf dem NMTT
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Moin, kannst du mir den GPS Track per PM oder mail schicken oder hier online stellen?
> Danke
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Hey 
du alter Schimmelreiter,
wo steckst du?
habe dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!
Wilderst Du in fremden Revieren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (28. Mai 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Das WE kann kommen



 genau 
Also, wo fahrn wa dieses WE?
Bbrg?
Wiehengebirge?
Porta?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte ganz gerne auch nen Bild vom GPS-Track. Habe zwar kein Gerät, aber ne ordentliche Karte hier. Dann kundschafte ich mal weiter aus.
Wenn es mir passt, wäre ich am Wochenende irgendwo dabei.
-jimmy


----------



## Loni (28. Mai 2008)

Jimmy, zeig uns doch dein 





Jimmy schrieb:


> geiles Trailgebiet


----------



## exto (28. Mai 2008)

Hätte auch nichts dagegen... 

Wir könnten ja erst zwischen Bergkirchen und Porta, dann auf der anderen Seite fahren.


----------



## Jimmy (28. Mai 2008)

Mache ich gerne. 
Wann wollt ihr denn fahren? Weiß nicht genau ob ich es Samstag schaffe, weil ich erst arbeiten muss. (Radladen Neueröffnung)
Ansonsten könnte ich aber ja auch am Fernsehturm oder so zu Euch stoßen.

Man muss halt auf den Trails (zumindest ich) ,wenn man Sie in beide Richtungen mitnehmen will,  an der einen oder anderen Stelle mal etwas schieben. 
Nur dass ich sichergehe, euren Geschmack nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Loni (28. Mai 2008)

Wann musste denn Samstag arbeiten? (und wo?)
Ich wäre schon für einen Start am Vormittag.

@Tom, Dirk: Alternativ BBrg am Samstag?


----------



## Jimmy (28. Mai 2008)

Mit großer WS bis 14 Uhr. Könnte also ca 15 Uhr am Fernsehturm Porta sein.
Alternativ wäre auch Sonntag was drin.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey
> du alter Schimmelreiter,
> wo steckst du?
> habe dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!
> ...


Fremde Reviere kann man so nicht sagen. Rhodos war gerade 14 Tage kurz aktuell   Und bis April war ich im Bereich Hann.Münden unterwegs. Arbeitstechnisch   Also nur bedingt fremde Reviere.
Vielleicht haben wir uns einfach auch nur verpasst.

Bin aber wieder da....... Im Moment war ich dann eher zu unüblichen Zeiten unterwegs. Z.B. Mittwochs gegen 10 Uhr oder Sonntag 09 Uhr Waldkater. Schnell mal 3 Stunden ohne große Pausen abspulen. Damit man zum Mittag wieder fertig ist -  Termine, Termine!

Ein paar Runden drehe ich auch an meinem Heimberg - *Räusper* Kronsberg! Start vor der Tür ist dann wichtiger als Berge und Hm.

Sonntag geht es in den Harz und dann steht einer Fahrt demnächst bei euch in der Gruppe auch nichts mehr im Weg. Verfolge die Einheiten von euch immer mal sporadisch - nicht schlecht!  

Viel besser finde ich allerdings die Anzahl der Teilnehmer von dieser Gruppe. Vor 2 - 3 Jahren haben wir im Berech Deister fast nur Einzelgruppen gehabt oder immer wieder kurzfristige Absagen bekommen. Das war immer sehr schade. Und es scheint sich gerade etwas zu ändern  

Also bis die Tage

Hitzi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Mache ich gerne.
> Wann wollt ihr denn fahren? Weiß nicht genau ob ich es Samstag schaffe, weil ich erst arbeiten muss. (Radladen Neueröffnung)
> Ansonsten könnte ich aber ja auch am Fernsehturm oder so zu Euch stoßen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, bin zwar am WE eher nicht dabei, aber Die Trails am Fernsehturm kenne ich noch aus meiner Bad Oe Zeit.
Damals fand ich die Klasse, wenn auch deutlich steiler und weniger technisch als im Deister. Aber Klasse.
Gibt es die Abfahrten vom Denkmal zum unetren Parkplatz noch ?

Für die Federwegsfraktion sollte genug Spaßpotential da sein.

Haut rein


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (28. Mai 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonnenschein im Herzen ,
> meine Forke  ist heute in Topzustand von Toxoholic´s zurück.
> Kostenloser (Innerhalb der Garantie), unkomplizierter und schneller Service.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom

Das freut mich für Dich, dass das geklappt hat 

Happy trails am WE

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gibt es die Abfahrten vom Denkmal zum unetren Parkplatz noch ?


Ja, den Serpentinentrail gibt´s noch/wieder.
Die FR-Strecke noch zu ca. 50%. (Ab Parkplatz) Der obere Teil ist seit dem Sturm platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Sonntag geht es in den Harz und dann steht einer Fahrt demnächst bei euch in der Gruppe auch nichts mehr im Weg. Verfolge die Einheiten von euch immer mal sporadisch - nicht schlecht!
> 
> Viel besser finde ich allerdings die Anzahl der Teilnehmer von dieser Gruppe. Vor 2 - 3 Jahren haben wir im Berech Deister fast nur Einzelgruppen gehabt oder immer wieder kurzfristige Absagen bekommen. Das war immer sehr schade. Und es scheint sich gerade etwas zu ändern
> 
> ...



Ja komm mal dazu,
seit einem Jahr fahren wir zusammen, und da sagt keienr ab oder kommt nicht.
Ich bin seit 18 Monaten nicht mehr alleine gefahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimmy (28. Mai 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ja, den Serpentinentrail gibt´s noch/wieder.
> Die FR-Strecke noch zu ca. 50%. (Ab Parkplatz) Der obere Teil ist seit dem Sturm platt.



Serpentinentrail?
Zick Zack Weg direkt unterhalb des Denkmals meinst du? 
Vor ein paar Wochen lag der noch mit dicken Bäumen zu.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja komm mal dazu,
> seit einem Jahr fahren wir zusammen, und da sagt keienr ab oder kommt nicht.
> Ich bin seit 18 Monaten nicht mehr alleine gefahren.
> Gruß
> Schappi


Hört sich gut an  

Ich werde jetzt mal wieder öfter reinschauen  
Und dann wird sich auch mal eine gemiensame Tour ergeben  

Grüße auch an den stillen Mitleser Stefan und L-L-03

@Stefan: Harz am WE fällt aus - check mail  

@L-L-03 wir müssen uns mal wieder einsauen   Die Tour war klasse! 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## nippelspanner (29. Mai 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen lag der noch mit dicken Bäumen zu.


Nö, nö!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (29. Mai 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal wieder öfter reinschauen
> Und dann wird sich auch mal eine gemiensame Tour ergeben
> ...



Stimmt!
Inzwischen läuft es auch schon etwas besser!
War letzten Sonntag auch dabei!
Wenn auch nur die halbe Tour, aber war trotzdem super!!!!!!! 
Bis denn
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Hitzi (29. Mai 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Inzwischen läuft es auch schon etwas besser!
> War letzten Sonntag auch dabei!
> Wenn auch nur die halbe Tour, aber war trotzdem super!!!!!!!
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an  

Ich habe mir die Form im Urlaub leicht versaut   All inclusive hinterläßt Spuren am Körper 

Aber bis August sollte das wieder werden. Nizza wir kommen  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## schappi (29. Mai 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Inzwischen läuft es auch schon etwas besser!
> War letzten Sonntag auch dabei!
> Wenn auch nur die halbe Tour, aber war trotzdem super!!!!!!!
> ...



Ja du hast dich um 4 Auffahrten zum Nordmannsturm gedrückt!


----------



## Epinephrin (29. Mai 2008)

Hallöle!

Auf welchem Level fahrt Ihr denn so? Habe mich schon etwas an mein neues Fully gewöhnt aber immer alone biken macht auf Dauer nicht so´n Bock! Aber die Form muss schon passen! Fahre noch gemäßigte Trails, keine Knochenbrecher! Entwickel mich gerne weiter; aber in kleinen Schritten und nicht in großen Sätzen!


----------



## Hitzi (29. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja du hast dich um 4 Auffahrten zum Nordmannsturm gedrückt!



Ja, ja......... so kennen wir ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Mai 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Hallöle!
> 
> Auf welchem Level fahrt Ihr denn so? Habe mich schon etwas an mein neues Fully gewöhnt aber immer alone biken macht auf Dauer nicht so´n Bock! Aber die Form muss schon passen! Fahre noch gemäßigte Trails, keine Knochenbrecher! Entwickel mich gerne weiter; aber in kleinen Schritten und nicht in großen Sätzen!



brauchst keine angst haben,komm einfach mal mit 
1. beissen wir nicht 
2. wird immer gewartet 
3. wer zuerst oben oder unten ist, wartet am längsten
4. sind die trails alle nicht so schwer 
5. steht bei uns der spaß im vordergrund
6. haben wir immer nen pflaster für notfälle dabei 

probiers einfach mal aus und schau hier rein, wenn die nächsten termine bekanntgegeben werden. 
falls es dir widererwarten keinen spaß machen sollte ( was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann )  hast du es jedenfalls mal versucht. 
mir macht es in einer großen gruppe auch mehr spaß, als alleine zufahren. 

bis bald im wald 

hoerman


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2008)

Ich klink mich mal aus für's kommende Wochenende. Hab tierische Rückenschmerzen und werd maximal auf'm Weserradweg cruisen...


----------



## Hitzi (29. Mai 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit Barbie vor ein paar Wochen lang gefahren, sehr viele schöne Trails bis an den Rand vom Süntel. GPS Track vorhanden.
> 
> Werden wir bestimmt noch mal fahren in gr. Gruppe dieses Jahr.
> 
> ...



Die Tour sieht gut aus  

Für alle GPS Geschädigten oder auch Fetischisten: Eine Tour von neulich. Google Earth ist einfach geil


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Mai 2008)

@ exto 

bikeurlaub mit schappi wird verschoben in den juli .
bin daher in merxhausen mit am start  und auch schon samstag mit zelt dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Hallöle!
> 
> Auf welchem Level fahrt Ihr denn so? Habe mich schon etwas an mein neues Fully gewöhnt aber immer alone biken macht auf Dauer nicht so´n Bock! Aber die Form muss schon passen! Fahre noch gemäßigte Trails, keine Knochenbrecher! Entwickel mich gerne weiter; aber in kleinen Schritten und nicht in großen Sätzen!



Herzlich willkommen,
wenn du zwischen 16 und 60 bist
Hardtail oder Fully fährst
Wald und Wanderer deine Freunde sind
Kondition für 25 - 125 km oder 500 - 2500 hm hast
nicht gern allein fährst.

Alles andere hat hoermann schon geschrieben.
Sei dabei und hab Spass. 

Freeride, Downhill, Stunts und sonstiger Extremsport sind nicht so unser Ding.


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Mai 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Freeride, Downhill, Stunts und sonstiger Extremsport sind nicht so unser Ding.



noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (30. Mai 2008)

Hi,

bin neu hier und würde in naher Zukunft auch gerne mal ne runde mit durch den Deister cruisen. Muss vorher allerdings noch ein wenig kondition trainieren da ich längere Zeit inaktiv war.


----------



## Jimmy (30. Mai 2008)

Habt ihr euch schon auf was für morgen bzw. Sonntag geeinigt?
-jimmy


----------



## matzebu (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne mal einer Gruppe, zum Biken durch den Deister, anschließen. Derzeit durchkämme ich den Bückeberg immer alleine und auf Dauer macht das nicht so richtig bock.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch schon auf was für morgen bzw. Sonntag geeinigt?
> -jimmy



Wie oben geschrieben: Hab mir den Rücken verdreht und mich mit mir selbst auf Bike-Verbot geeinigt. Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben...

@hoerman: Dass ihr doch noch zur Vernunft gekommen seid... Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wen wir noch so alles aus Deister, Wiehen- und Umzu un den Solling locken können. Je mehr Hobby-Biker am Start sind, umso lustiger wird's.

Nicht dass da falsche Vorstellungen aufkommen: Das Ding ist weder so eine Art "Hammer-Worldcup-Strecke", noch ist die Downhillelite da am Start. Man kann das Ganze schon irgendwie mit den Deister Trails vergleichen: Jeder kommt da runter, jeder fährt sein Tempo, Spaß steht im Vordergrund. 

Gebt doch mal Laut. Wer ist denn am 21./22. da ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2008)

slaine wollte auch schon am samstag erscheinen und auch dort zelten.lasst uns mal planen, wer was mitbringt. nicht das wir auf einmal 3 grills aber keine kohle haben .


----------



## Niggels (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch am Start  Ich dachte ihr wolltet in die Alpen?  Merxhausen is viel lustiger sag ich euch 
Bis dahin Niggels, der gleich wieder in die Schule muss


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Start  Ich dachte ihr wolltet in die Alpen?  Merxhausen is viel lustiger sag ich euch
> Bis dahin Niggels, der gleich wieder in die Schule muss


 

 urlaub ist in die 28 kw verschoben. 



 so, hab mich grad für merxhausen angemeldet und auch gleich überwiesen


----------



## Niggels (30. Mai 2008)

Das is doch schön...
Vater? Wie siehts mit der Anmeldung aus?


----------



## Madeba (30. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Gebt doch mal Laut. Wer ist denn am 21./22. da ?



laut für den 22.


----------



## 1Tintin (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
jemand heute im Wald auf der Seite Nordmannturm / Kreuzbuche unterwegs. ca. 17 00
Möchte ein paar Trails fahren, aber allein machts kein Spass und is zu gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Mai 2008)

Niggels schrieb:


> Das is doch schön...
> Vater? Wie siehts mit der Anmeldung aus?




Öööööhm.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Öööööhm.....


 

 dann mach mal hin , vatter ;-)  

 werbung machen und nicht aus dem quark kommen *grins* 

 das ham wa gerne


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts dieses WE aus? ich würde gern in den Abendstunden so ab 17:00 fahren. Wo ist mir egal. Wer noch??

Oho... Seite 200 und der 5000ste Beitrag stehen kurz bevor. Also immer schön weiter posten.


----------



## schappi (30. Mai 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wie siehts dieses WE aus? ich würde gern in den Abendstunden so ab 17:00 fahren. Wo ist mir egal. Wer noch??
> 
> Oho... Seite 200 und der 5000ste Beitrag stehen kurz bevor. Also immer schön weiter posten.



Hallo Homer,
Samstag würde bei mir gehen.
Wirkönnten den Grenzweg fahren.
Du kannst ja zu mir kommen und Tina mitbringen, dann können unser Frauen sich auf die Terasse setzten
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin Samstag mit dabei ,17 Uhr ist OK geht auch früher. Ich muß aber  bis 14 Uhr noch arbeiten.


----------



## Saiklist (30. Mai 2008)

Hi. Ich würde morgen 17 Uhr auch mitkommen. Muß bis 16 Uhr arbeiten und könnte um 17 Uhr am Waldkater Parkplatz Wennigsen sein. Würde gern ein paar Trails fahren. Geht das OK ? Grüße


----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Saklist ,Hallo Scotty,
Treffen Heute um 17:00 Uhr am Waldkater Wennigsen
Ich will auf jeden Fall mindestens einmal den Grenzweg fahren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Epinephrin (31. Mai 2008)

Ist der Grenzweg brutal?
Ihr kennt mich noch nicht aber ich würde auch dazu stoßen, wenn´s recht is!
Waldkater? Wo genau?


----------



## Saiklist (31. Mai 2008)

Schappi, ich werd mich beeilen, kann aber auch 5 min später werden. Bitte warten....
Meine Tel.: 0151/16521747. Ruf einfach an. Grüße Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ist der Grenzweg brutal?
> Ihr kennt mich noch nicht aber ich würde auch dazu stoßen, wenn´s recht is!
> Waldkater? Wo genau?



Waldkater Parkplatz. Ich fahre ein Braunes Canyon Torque.
Der Grenzweg erfordert schon gute Fahrtechnik und gute Nerven. Er enthält jedoch keine Sprünge und ist bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik auch mit einem Hardtail fahrbar.

@saklist
ich werde auf dich warten Bring dein Enduro!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (31. Mai 2008)

Ich muß mir noch ne Bahnverbindung raussuchen sonst ist die Anreise zu lang. 
@ Epinephrin mit Waltkater ist der Parkplatz unmittelbar am Deister gemeint( Hülsebrinkstr.)


----------



## Scott-y (31. Mai 2008)

Scheibenkleister.... ich muß mich jetzt schon losmachen den ich muß in einer Stunde am Bhf Haste sein. Bis später.....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2008)

Merde il pleu !
Wie immer, wenn ich länger fahren will regnet es.
Am Sonntag wollte ich mal richtig früh raus um nicht in der Hitze zu fahren.
Start sollte so gegen 6- Uhr sein und dann 3h, und jetzt regnet es. 
Müde-Morgen-Matsche 

Ick freu mir 

Euch viel Spaß und Sonne am Abend


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2008)

waren heute nochmal im harz. 
downhillfaller hat mal wieder ne tolle tour zusammengestellt. 
loni, robert, downhilly, barbie  und ich sind von herzberg aus gestartet. 

lt. dirk´s gps : 
63,94km
1926hm
6.22h fahrzeit
ca. 5 l trinkwasser verbraucht 

brütend heiß und sehr drückend. zum glück hat sich die sonne nicht so oft gezeigt. 
trails mal wieder vom allerfeinsten. 
robert und ich sind aus dem grinsen garnicht mehr rausgekommen. 
ein saugeiler tag . 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2008)

Ja das war echt Hammerhart heute 

Höhepunkte waren der Tante Ju Trail und der Nasser Weg 
Die Arme und Beine haben gebrannt 

Mädels und Jungs ihr seit ne super Gesellschaft für solche Höllentrips  
Das Scoreboard wird sich freuen  

Schönen Sonntag

DHF

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/112187]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/112184]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/112185]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2008)

@ schappi 

wie war euer tag im heimischen deister ?
wer war alles mit ?


----------



## Saiklist (1. Juni 2008)

Da habt ihr ja eine schöne Tour gemacht...
Wir waren 2,5 h im Deister und Schappi hat uns den Grenzweg gezeigt. Dabei waren Epinephrin, Scott-y, Schappi und ich.

Fährt heute jemand? Grüße


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/112185]
> ...



Sag mal, Tom: Die Weste ist aber festgewachsen, oder?  Ob 30° oder -30°,  die ist immer dabei, oder erliege ich da einer optischen Täuschung???


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo saiklist, ich würde heute gern fahren. Am liebsten im Westdeister mit Start vom Besucherbergwerk Baringhausen um 17:00.


----------



## Berggurke (1. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ja das war echt Hammerhart heute
> 
> Höhepunkte waren der Tante Ju Trail und der Nasser Weg
> Die Arme und Beine haben gebrannt
> ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> ...
> Fährt heute jemand? Grüße



Ich war heute alleine raus. 7:30 - 11:00 Uhr.
Warst du heute morgen unterwegs?
Ich habe zumindest euer Trikot gesehen (oberhalb vom Bierweg in Richtung Nienstedter Paß)

Gruß Roudy der jetzt mit der Familie schwimmen fährt.


----------



## Epinephrin (1. Juni 2008)

Nochmal danke an schappi, Scott-y und hoerman für´s Mitnehmen und die Tips. Hat Spaß gemacht, muß aber noch einiges lernen!
Das Keuzungstreffen ist aber irgendwie schiefgelaufen; kenn´ mich da noch nicht so gut aus (jeder von diesen verdammten Wanderwegen sieht aus wie alle anderen)! Als mein Trail zu Ende war, bin ich auf `ner Kr. mit drei Richtungen gelandet, habe da gewartet, langsam ahnend, dass das verkehrt is. Habe dann noch einen Trail nach unten genommen und bin noch mal an dem Parkplatz vorbei und dann zum Bahnhof.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

@berggurke

Wir wissen nicht genau ob wir den Anfang vom Tante Ju Trail gefahren sind  Hinter der HK-Burg haben wir nix gesehen. 
Wir sind dann den Trail runter gefahren. Schon recht steil aber gut fahrbar.
 Guck mal in die KML-Datei.

Der Nasser Weg fängt vor der HK-Burg stehend auf der linken Seite an, kleiner Pfad (5km lang + 238Hm bergab), nix schlimmes am Anfang.
Aber die letzten 1,5km SUPER  Robert hats das Vorderrad gekostet  

Guck mal ins Forum Harz (Osterrode-Thread) da habe ich noch die ganze Tour als KML-Datei hinterlegt.

Gruß 
DHF


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Sag mal, Tom: Die Weste ist aber festgewachsen, oder?  Ob 30° oder -30°,  die ist immer dabei, oder erliege ich da einer optischen Täuschung???



Aloah Exto,
das mit der Weste täuscht..... Die ziehe ich schon nach ner Tour aus. Gelegentlich wir sie auch gewaschen 
Das Wetter im HArz sah anfangs auch etwas unbeständig aus. War dann aber doch sehr heiß. (Hätte das Teil doch besser im Sack lassen sollen, zumal mir die Hitze doch sehr zugesetzt hat )
Reicht Dir das als Info 

War jedenfall mal wieder ne spitzen Tour, mit Trails vom allerfeinsten die Downhilly da zusammengebastelt hat.  

Gruß Tom


----------



## Brook (1. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, ausnahmsweise kennen ich beide Trails, kommt ja nicht oft vor ... aber an der Hahnskühnenburg war ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Andere Frage, was für ein Programm brauche ich für deine KML-Dateien :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

Das war die 200. Seite    Barbie SHG

Das kostet ne Runde


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ausnahmsweise kennen ich beide Trails, kommt ja nicht oft vor ... aber an der Hahnskühnenburg war ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Andere Frage, was für ein Programm brauche ich für deine KML-Dateien :-(



Goggle Earth oder ein Konvertierungsprogramm für GPX  
Du kannst hier nur KML-Dateien anhängen  

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

matzebu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mich auch gerne mal einer Gruppe, zum Biken durch den Deister, anschließen. Derzeit durchkämme ich den Bückeberg immer alleine und auf Dauer macht das nicht so richtig bock.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

als einer der seine Jugend in Heuerßen verbringen "musste", weiß ich wie du dich fühlst "immer alleine" zu sein  
Einfach mal zu einem angekündigten Treffpunkt kommen und mitfahren,
vielleicht kennen wir uns ja (wenn du um die 40 bist) 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Scott-y (1. Juni 2008)

[email protected] Epi!
 Ich hatte den Grenzweg auch zum ersten Mal gefahren. Mein lieber .... Einige Abfahrten von mir waren eher eine Mischung zwischen Glück und Angst. Ich denke es war eine gute Entscheidung von dir noch nicht mit zu kommmen.  Da der Grenzweg länger dauerte als geplant ( Versuch einen Baum von der Strecke zu nehmen)  habe ich schon gar nicht mehr geglaubt das du noch wartest und deine Nummer hatte ich auch nich, sind wír sind wir den Frankweg noch runter.  Am Bahnhof haben wir uns ja noch gesehen aber ich wollte nicht eine Unterhaltung über die Gleise führen.


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr es geschafft den Baum weg zu räumen?
Wollte sonst einfach mal mit Werkzeug anrücken um den Sturmschaden zu beseitigen


----------



## schappi (1. Juni 2008)

Nee,
einen dicken Baum bewegst du wie der da liegt nicht mit 3 Leute.
Der macht den ganzen Flow kaputt,
Da muss man mal mit eine Säge oder 10 Leuten kommen


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juni 2008)

Ja ich weiß wohl welchen Baum du meinst  
Habe an dem auch schon mal rum gezerrt. Dachte ihr werd mit mehreren da gewesen. Denke mal da wird man wohl mal mit ner Handsäge anrücken müssen. Hatte das auch schon mal mit so ner Mini  Campingsäge probiert allerdings ohne erfolg.


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juni 2008)

Nicht jemand nen kleines Fichtenmopped im Keller?
Würde auch tragen helfen


----------



## Berggurke (1. Juni 2008)

Jau 

das wär megageil wenn der Stamm da weg käme! 

Das Mistding liegt genau im Gegenanstieg. Da kann man auch nichts anrampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (1. Juni 2008)

Ist im Umkeis von 50 m  ne Steckdose ?  Dann kann ich den Job leise erledigen 
  Ich kann erst wieder am WE in den Wald gann hätte ich was handliches ohne gleich als Trailbauer geoutet zu werden. Wenn es früher einer erledigen kann, der soll sich melden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Nochmal danke an schappi, Scott-y und hoerman für´s Mitnehmen und die Tips. Hat Spaß gemacht, muß aber noch einiges lernen!




als erstes mußt du die namen lernen 

ich war nämlich garnicht dabei. ich war mit der anderen truppe im harz 

du meinst wohl unseren profi saiklist 

v.g. unbekannter weise 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

was passiert eigentlich mit dem der die 5000 vollmacht?
Ihr schafft das heute abend noch  

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> was passiert eigentlich mit dem der die 5000 vollmacht?
> Ihr schafft das heute abend noch
> 
> DHF



der bekommt von dir einen ausgegeben 
also weiterschreiben


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der bekommt von dir einen ausgegeben
> also weiterschreiben



Oh nö, ich war doch schon bei 3000 (?) dran  
 antworte lieber auf meine "wichtigen" Fragen


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2008)

ich glaube das wird hier bald ganz lange still............


@hoD )mann: wichtige PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> als erstes mußt du die namen lernen
> 
> ich war nämlich garnicht dabei. ich war mit der anderen truppe im harz
> 
> ...



Immerhin hoerman mit einem "n". Bist doch immer soooo empfindlich. Also hoer man bloss auf, zu motzen...


----------



## schappi (1. Juni 2008)

Wegen dem Stamm sollten wir uns nächsten Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche treffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2008)

Gude Idee. Da kann ich dann meine Rückenschmerzen wieder auffrischen. Sind fast weg...


----------



## schappi (1. Juni 2008)

Genau das ist eine gute Gelegenheit dazu.
Irgendwie hast du in letzter Zeit auch dauern Zipperlein. Das Alter?


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2008)

kannst du nicht eher , 

dachte so unter der woche


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Genau das ist eine gute Gelegenheit dazu.
> Irgendwie hast du in letzter Zeit auch dauern Zipperlein. Das Alter?



Soooo sieht's aus...


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> i
> 
> 
> @hoD )mann: wichtige PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



du auch


----------



## Saiklist (2. Juni 2008)

Ja hoerman, er war mit Saiklist unterwegs... , da dieser aber durch DH Helm und Klamotten getarnt war, sollte man die Verwechslung entschuldigen.
Würde euch Sonntag beim Stamm gern helfen, aber leider steh ich das ganze Wochenende beim Limmer Triathlon rum.

Fährt denn jemand in der Woche noch mal 3-4 h? Bei mir würde es am besten früh morgens passen. Grüße Saiklist


----------



## Madeba (2. Juni 2008)

@ Saiklist: mein Beileid zum 5000.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2008)

na das mit dem ausgeben haben wir ja jetzt auch geklärt, dann kann es ja weitergehen mit dem fred  . also schön weiter schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hagan (2. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Ja hoerman, er war mit Saiklist unterwegs... , da dieser aber durch DH Helm und Klamotten getarnt war, sollte man die Verwechslung entschuldigen.
> Würde euch Sonntag beim Stamm gern helfen, aber leider steh ich das ganze Wochenende beim Limmer Triathlon rum.
> 
> Fährt denn jemand in der Woche noch mal 3-4 h? Bei mir würde es am besten früh morgens passen. Grüße Saiklist



heute um 17:30 vorm Strandbad am MSEE


----------



## Saiklist (2. Juni 2008)

ja kein Thema.... wurde ja auch so nett in eure Gruppe aufgenommen und kenne seitdem ein paar geile Trails.
Zum Ausgeben: Wir planen demnächst eine After-Work Party im Geschäft. Ihr seid alle eingeladen. Denke da sollte niemand durstig nach hause gehen. 
Vorraussichtlicher Termin 19.06.
Heute 17.30 schaff ich nicht. Könnte ab Mittwoch früh, ab 7, 8, oder 9 Uhr.


----------



## Scott-y (2. Juni 2008)

@ Saiklist 
Wenn wir es einrichten können, daß ich gegen 14 Uhr  bei VW Hannover bin ? Sag ein Treffpunkt und die Zeit und Ich schau wie ich da hin und wieder weg komme. Dienstag  hätte ich auch mal wieder ein Auto, da muß ich auf jeden Fall  12Uhr im Deister die Segel streichen.


----------



## matzebu (2. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> als einer der seine Jugend in Heuerßen verbringen "musste", weiß ich wie du dich fühlst "immer alleine" zu sein
> Einfach mal zu einem angekündigten Treffpunkt kommen und mitfahren,
> ...



Hey,

ich bin  43 und lebe schon fast genau so lange, mit Unterbrechung,  in diesen Ort.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> ja kein Thema.... wurde ja auch so nett in eure Gruppe aufgenommen und kenne seitdem ein paar geile Trails.
> Zum Ausgeben: Wir planen demnächst eine After-Work Party im Geschäft. Ihr seid alle eingeladen. Denke da sollte niemand durstig nach hause gehen.
> Vorraussichtlicher Termin 19.06.



ich würde gern mal deinen Laden besuchen. Meine Frau sucht auch was zum fahren, allerdings eher ein Fahrrad als ein bike   vlt. gibts bei dir ja was passendes


----------



## Loni (2. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> ja kein Thema.... wurde ja auch so nett in eure Gruppe aufgenommen und kenne seitdem ein paar geile Trails.
> Zum Ausgeben: Wir planen demnächst eine After-Work Party im Geschäft. Ihr seid alle eingeladen. Denke da sollte niemand durstig nach hause gehen.
> Vorraussichtlicher Termin 19.06.
> Heute 17.30 schaff ich nicht. Könnte ab Mittwoch früh, ab 7, 8, oder 9 Uhr.



MÄH!  da bin ich im UAlaub  
also müsst ihr brav  Party  und Fotos machen und bitte einen PartyBericht hier reinschreiben


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juni 2008)

matzebu schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin  43 und lebe schon fast genau so lange, mit Unterbrechung,  in diesen Ort.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

ich hoffe du hast die 43 Jahre gut überstanden in Heuerßen  
Da wir gleich alt sind waren wir wohl auch in der Grundschule in einer Klasse und haben auf dem Fussballplatz viel Zeit verbracht.
Ich schick dir mal ne PM. Mal sehn ob "Du" der bist, der ich denke.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2008)

Wer hat Lust Morgen am Dienstag so um 18:00 Uhr auf eine Runde Biken. Grenzweg und so.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde gern mal deinen Laden besuchen. Meine Frau sucht auch was zum fahren, allerdings eher ein Fahrrad als ein bike   vlt. gibts bei dir ja was passendes



So wie ich Saklist kennen gelernt habe hat er in seinem Laden nur Bikes, die Tina Rückenschmerzen bereiten  
Gruß Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juni 2008)

Schappi, mir ist da zu Ohren gekommen das du ein Plattfuss hattest   

Wo gibst denn sowas   
Hast du Naturdarm-Schläuche und Contireifen drauf gehabt    

Gruß
DHF


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2008)

Ketzer!

ich habe da schon so einen Verdacht wer das verbreitet!


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> ja kein Thema.... wurde ja auch so nett in eure Gruppe aufgenommen und kenne seitdem ein paar geile Trails.
> Zum Ausgeben: Wir planen demnächst eine After-Work Party im Geschäft. Ihr seid alle eingeladen. Denke da sollte niemand durstig nach hause gehen.
> Vorraussichtlicher Termin 19.06.
> Heute 17.30 schaff ich nicht. Könnte ab Mittwoch früh, ab 7, 8, oder 9 Uhr.



Dann musst du nur noch posten wo das genau ist.
Ich habe keine Webadresse von euch gefunden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (2. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann musst du nur noch posten wo das genau ist.
> Ich habe keine Webadresse von euch gefunden
> Gruß
> Schappi



www.Saikls.de

Ich schreib dann aber noch mal genau, wann und wo.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust Morgen am Dienstag so um 18:00 Uhr auf eine Runde Biken. Grenzweg und so.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
18.00 uhr pack ich nicht, hab um 17.00 uhr noch nen termin beim doc. 
außerdem muß ich erst mein hinterrad neu zentrieren. der nasser weg war wohl doch ein wenig zu heftig 

donnerstag wär toll


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ketzer!
> 
> ich habe da schon so einen Verdacht wer das verbreitet!



was soll das heißen , wer das verbreitet ?

wir haben uns nur über die trailrunde am letzten wochenende unterhalten, da ist mir das so beiläufig rausgerutscht 

tschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (2. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schappi, mir ist da zu Ohren gekommen das du ein Plattfuss hattest




 Ich musste auch ein bisschen Schmunzeln... 

Ist ja n bisschen, als wenn der Pabst ne Glaubenskrise hat


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schappi, mir ist da zu Ohren gekommen das du ein Plattfuss hattest



und das auch noch mit big betty´s. die bekommt man eigentlich garnicht platt


----------



## exto (2. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und das auch noch mit big betty´s. die bekommt man eigentlich garnicht platt



Na ja, ist halt nicht jedem gegeben, adäquat mit hochentwickelten Produkten der deutschen Reifenindustrie umzugehen.
Hab gehört, ein koreanischer Hersteller denkt darüber nach, eine Serie für die Grobmotoriker unter den Geländeradfahrern aufzulegen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2008)

@ exto -

hast du euch jetzt füt merxhausen angemeldet ?

wann willst du eigtl. in merxhausen aufschlagen ?

frage nur, damit ich dann auch da bin wg. zeltaufbau usw. 

wird ne coole sache , freu mich schon richtig auf das weekend


----------



## Madeba (3. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was soll das heißen , wer das verbreitet ?
> 
> wir haben uns nur über die trailrunde am letzten wochenende unterhalten, da ist mir das so beiläufig rausgerutscht
> 
> tschuldigung



ist doch schön, wenn sich immer gleich welche finden, die sich den Schuh anziehen


----------



## Scott-y (3. Juni 2008)

@ Saiklist  
Wie sieht´s aus morgen. Zeit für ne Morgenrunde?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2008)

@ madeba 


 hallo markus 

 dafür, das du nicht so viel zu erzählen hast , 

 machst du aber gut mit * lach * 

 mach weiter so  

 wann bist du mal wieder bei ner tour dabei ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2008)

hat denn wer lust am donnerstag ne runde zu drehen, so ab 17.15h ?wenn das wetter mitspielen sollte vorausgesetzt


----------



## schappi (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hoerman
ich muss mal sehen ob ich mich Donnerstag so früh freimachen kann.
Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall.
ich ruf dich noch mal an
Schappi


----------



## Jimmy (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte morgen gegen 16 Uhr die angesprochene Runde am Fernsehturm in Porta mal wieder fahren.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Zeit oder Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Juni 2008)

Lust schon, Zeit leider nicht. Is n bisschen arg früh...

Ich war übrigens am Sonntag kurz im Wiehen und hab ein Paar nette (offensichtlich neue) Trails gefunden. Sehr schön.

Besonders die um die Krause Buche haben mir gut gefallen. Hab nur den obersten Einstieg (nehme an vom Kammweg) nicht gefunden und war zu faul, den Trail von der Mitte an hochzukraxeln.

Kennst du da mehr?

Ist für mich ne nette Feierabendsache. Ich hab abends nach 19:00h oft noch n bisschen Zeit und Bewegungsdrang. Da kann man mal just raufgurken und ein,zwei nette Trails fahren, so als Betthupferl...


----------



## TranceX (3. Juni 2008)

hey Leute will gerne im Deister Freeriden/Downhill Fahren oder besser noch besser Lernen, hauptsache spaß haben.
Nur mein problem bin hier in Nienburg so ziehmlich der einzigste der diesen sport macht oder besser das Fahrrad dafür hat (glaube ich).
Würde ganz gerne mal mitgenommen werden zum Biken.
Alleine ist´s nämlich langweilig wisst ihr.


----------



## Jimmy (3. Juni 2008)

Ab wann wäre denn bei euch drin?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juni 2008)

hallo TranceX
Die FR/DH Fraktion trifft sich meistens am Waldkater, oberhalb von Wennigsen. Ich weiß nicht ob die dafür feste Zeiten haben. Wir, trailorientierte Tourenfahrer schreiben unsere Zeiten und Treffpunkte immer ins Forum. Häng dich einfach mal dran.


----------



## TranceX (3. Juni 2008)

Das klingt gut, hoffe das auch noch nicht so erfahrene Biker wilkommen sind.


----------



## TranceX (3. Juni 2008)

Habe jetzt so keine Zeiten gefunden.
Würd mich sonst auch mal so mit ein pahr Leuten oder so treffen 
um Biken zu gehen, muss nicht unbedingt eine geplante tour sein.


----------



## schappi (3. Juni 2008)

Homer
seid ihr fündig geworden bei dem Bike für Tina?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juni 2008)

Es gibt ein neues Bike zu feiern   ....... na ja... eigentlich kein Bike in unserem Sinne und auch nicht meins, sondern ein solides Bergamont Damen Trekking Rad mit Schutzblechen  , aber dafür sehr schön ausgestattet. Wir haben schon die erste kleine Runde gedreht und Tina fühlt sich sehr wohl darauf.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juni 2008)

TranceX schrieb:


> Habe jetzt so keine Zeiten gefunden.
> Würd mich sonst auch mal so mit ein pahr Leuten oder so treffen
> um Biken zu gehen, muss nicht unbedingt eine geplante tour sein.



wir planen nix, wir fahren einfach, und um Kicker und Drops die größer sind als ein Dackel fahren wir (ich zumindest) den chickenway. meistens starten wir sonntags um 11.00 an der laube oder am besucherbergwerk barsinghausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Juni 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ab wann wäre denn bei euch drin?



Is unter der Woche schlecht zu sagen. Heute ist es z.B. 20:00h geworden, bis ich zu Hause war. Morgen wird's auch nicht eher.

Wenn ich mittags mal absehen kann, das ich am frühen Abend los kann, poste ich einfach mal hier. Vielleicht passt es dann ja mal...

Nächster größerer Treff ist offensichtlich am Sonntag 11:00h im Deister (Wöltjebuche). Das würde bedeuten, 09:30h ab Bad O. Ich hätte noch n Stellplatz auf'm Biketräger frei. Wenn du Lust hast, meld dich mal...


----------



## Saiklist (3. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues Bike zu feiern   ....... na ja... eigentlich kein Bike in unserem Sinne und auch nicht meins, sondern ein solides Bergamont Damen Trekking Rad mit Schutzblechen  , aber dafür sehr schön ausgestattet. Wir haben schon die erste kleine Runde gedreht und Tina fühlt sich sehr wohl darauf.



... so ein Fahrrad hätte ich auch für Sie gehabt 

Am Donnerstag treffen sich Scott-y und ich 9 Uhr morgens zum Biken am Waldkaten. Will noch jemand mit?

Grüße Tommy


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2008)

@ saiklist 

hallo thomas, 
wenn ich euch morgen in meiner mittagspause mein hinteres laufrad zum zentrieren bringe, wann könnt ich das wieder abholen ?

ist das für´s fritzz, der harz war ein wenig heftig am samstag. 
da ich auch hinten nen maxle-schnellspanner fahre, hab ich leider kein ersatzlaufrad , daher wär es ein wenig eilig. 
hab heute abend nach nen 1 h keine lust mehr gehabt . 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## TranceX (3. Juni 2008)

Also Drops die kleiner sind als ein Dacke sind irgentwie auch nicht so aufregend. Hört sich gut an ich währ sonst echt gern mal dabei, also fahrt ihr auch mehr free und downhill und Jumpt ordentlich oder erher leicht MTB durch den Wald.  Fahre nämlich selber ein Bergamont Big Air No.2  frage is ob ich damit bei euch rein passe?


----------



## Scott-y (3. Juni 2008)

Berg-runter sucht sich jeder seine Linie ob mit Drop oder ohne .Berg-auf wird immer gewartet so das der Langsamste auch noch ne Pause hat. Bisher hatte jeder seinen Spaß. 
Wenn  du aber übler berg-ab drauf sein willst, mach dich mal bei der ,,Bike Community North" ( Google´n) da sind mehr DH und FR im Chat.
 Ich will dir aber unsere Gesellschaft nicht ausreden.


----------



## TranceX (3. Juni 2008)

nee also ich will ja gerne free und douwhill fahren hab aber auch erst vor nicht langer zeit damit angefangen dachte halt das ihr so etwas auch macht macht ihr doch halt nur nicht so extrem oder also auch springen und mit solchen bikes und auch mit schutzausrüßtung wie fullface helm und knee prot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (3. Juni 2008)

Die Stecken fahren wir alle die selben, ob DH ,FR oder  Trailjunky´s, nur je nach Beleitung, machen wir schon mal Abstriche. Ich habe auch Strecken die ich nicht gern fahre, aus Mangel an Können und zu viel Angst. So was wird immer vorher besprochen. 
Meine Erfahrungen sind, in der Gruppe bin ich mutiger und besser. Bis auf eine Schürfwunde ist das bisher immer gut gegangen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Juni 2008)

Hi, TranceX!
Wenn du ordentlich moshen willst, kannste Sonntags zum Waldkater Parkplatz kurz nach 12 kommen, da is Treffpunkt für die DH-Fraktion. Jetzt sind aber nich so viele da weil die Bikeparks offen haben und etliche da am Wochenende hinfahren.
Sonst kannste dich auch hier anschließen, ich fahr auch immer mit Knieschützer und ich kann dir paar schöne DH-Strecken zeigen, wenn du erst angefangen hast gibs auch paar Sachen die dir bestimmt technisch ausreichend sind, mutmaß ich ma jetzt so.
Also, bis die Tage!


----------



## Saiklist (4. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ saiklist
> 
> hallo thomas,
> wenn ich euch morgen in meiner mittagspause mein hinteres laufrad zum zentrieren bringe, wann könnt ich das wieder abholen ?
> ...



Moin Hoerman.

Bring Dein Hinterrad rein. Trink einen Kaffee oder auch ne kalte Coke bei uns und ich versuche, daß unser Mechaniker dein Laufrad sofort richtet.
Brauch sowieso mal einen Rat von Dir.
Grüße


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Moin Hoerman.
> 
> Bring Dein Hinterrad rein. Trink einen Kaffee oder auch ne kalte Coke bei uns und ich versuche, daß unser Mechaniker dein Laufrad sofort richtet.
> Brauch sowieso mal einen Rat von Dir.
> Grüße


 
na das ist ein service, denke ich bin so gg. 12.30 h da


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2008)

Homer und ich starten heute um 19:00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde im Westdeister. Treffpunkt Besucherbergwerk Basche
Hat noch jemand Lust?
gruß
schappi


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2008)

Leute 
wie sieht das mit Sonntag 11:00 Uhr mit Treffpunkt an der Wöltjebuche aus?.
wir brauchen ein paar Leute um den Baum aus dem weg zu drehen.
wer kommt?
gruß
schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juni 2008)

Ich kann noch nicht definitiv zusagen. Melde mich nochmal.


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute
> wie sieht das mit Sonntag 11:00 Uhr mit Treffpunkt an der Wöltjebuche aus?.
> wir brauchen ein paar Leute um den Baum aus dem weg zu drehen.
> wer kommt?
> ...



Hier, ikke!

Ist zwar das Deister-Forum, aber ich missbrauche das jetzt mal: Mache heute früh Feierabend und werd so zwischen 17:00 und 17:15h im Bushäuschen in Bergkirchen vorbeigucken, ob jemand Lust hat, auf ne Runde Porta und zurück...

... Basche is mir für ne kleene Runde zu aufwändig...


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hier, ikke!
> 
> Ist zwar das Deister-Forum, aber ich missbrauche das jetzt mal: Mache heute früh Feierabend und werd so zwischen 17:00 und 17:15h im Bushäuschen in Bergkirchen vorbeigucken, ob jemand Lust hat, auf ne Runde Porta und zurück...
> 
> ... Basche is mir für ne kleene Runde zu aufwändig...



Wir könnten uns auch um 19:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm treffen


----------



## TranceX (4. Juni 2008)

Hi  Evel Knievel
Danke dir das du mich einlädst bei euch mitzufahren.
Gut das ist 67,4km von mir entfernt aber das stellt nich son Problem da, trefft ihr euch da regelmäßig? Kann nämlich nicht genau sagen ob ich es schaffe am sonntag bin nämlich samstag aufem Local Heroes Konzert naja und wie das halt so is mit dem Trinken und dem früh aufstehen. Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es     währe aber auf jeden fall dabei gut Bikepark is dann schon noch ne Ecke weiter da wollt ich auch gerne mal hin.
Gut also auf dem großen Parkplatz am Wald, und welche Altergruppe fährt da meißt so mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na das ist ein service, denke ich bin so gg. 12.30 h da



Na hoffentlich hast du das Ding auch mal vom groben Modder befreit, sonst nehmen die nie wieder was von uns Deister-Bikern  

Nur fahren nicht putzen​
 DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Moin Hoerman.
> 
> Bring Dein Hinterrad rein. Trink einen Kaffee oder auch ne kalte Coke bei uns und ich versuche, daß unser Mechaniker dein Laufrad sofort richtet.
> Brauch sowieso mal einen Rat von Dir.
> Grüße



laufrad läuft wieder perfekt.  
klasse service und sehr guter cappucino  . 
kann euren bikeladen saikls echt empfehlen. 
habt zwar kein cube  im programm ,  aber auch andere marken haben schöne  bikes. 

p.s. freeride-mag schick ich dir morgen zu

l.g. und nochmal 1000 dank für die schnelle hilfe 

hoerman


----------



## Saiklist (4. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> laufrad läuft wieder perfekt.
> klasse service und sehr guter cappucino  .
> kann euren bikeladen saikls echt empfehlen.
> habt zwar kein cube  im programm ,  aber auch andere marken haben schöne  bikes.
> ...



ja kein Thema...
machen wir doch gern... aber meine Waffenpläne bleiben noch unser Geheimniss.  
Danke fürs Magazin... Grüße Tommy


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo TranceX!
Ich komm am Sonntag auch später, da ich bis früh um 6 arbeiten muß. Ich werd wohl gegen 15 Uhr loslegen. 
Alterstechnisch is bei uns alles dabei, geht bei etwa 15 los, ich bin mit 42 schon einer von den alten Säcken. Aber zum Glück schützt Alter nich vor Blödsinn machen. In erster Linie geht's bei uns um den Spaß!
Wir sind manchmal nur zu dritt aber auch mal 15, aber wie gesagt alles total easy.
Bis dann im Wald! 
@ Schappi
Wir haben vor ein paar Wochen mit ein paar Leuten versucht den Baum wegzuräumen, aber anheben und rüberziehen geht nich da daneben noch ein Baum stört, ohne Säge geht da nix.
Vllt sehen wir uns ja am Sonntag? 
Grüße!


----------



## schappi (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Evel
danke für den Hinweis1
es ist mir nur sehr unwohl bei dem Gedanken mit einer dicken Säge auf dem Rücken den Grenzweg runterzufahren.
Gruß
schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich komm am Sonntag auch später, da ich bis früh um 6 arbeiten muß. Ich werd wohl gegen 15 Uhr loslegen.


Hätte auch Interesse. Von wo geht´s los?


----------



## schappi (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Nippel,
Exto, Homer und Hoerman wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche Hast du Lust?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Nippel,
> Exto, Homer und Hoerman wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche Hast du Lust?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
sonntag bin ich diesmal nicht dabei !!! fahre mit nen alten kumpel, den ich lange nicht mehr gesehen hab, im kleinen deister ne tour.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> ja kein Thema...
> machen wir doch gern... aber meine Waffenpläne bleiben noch unser Geheimniss.
> Danke fürs Magazin... Grüße Tommy


 
Geheimnisse !  
Ihr wollte ja nur, dass wir mit Sabber an der Lippe 10x am Tag ins Forum schauen  

Waffenpläne / Magazin = Deister-Night-Hunting (so wie damals der Jägermeister Boss?)

Mal sehen, wenn die ersten Spekulationen zum Geheimniss kommen.
Ich fange mal an:

Singlespeeder mit Starrgabel
Einrad mit 160 mm Federweg
Bis bald im Wald.
Sonntag könnte klappen, melde mich spontan dazu nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Nippel,
> Exto, Homer und Hoerman wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche Hast du Lust?
> Gruß
> Schappi



11:00 ist an diesem Sonntag leider viel zu früh. Habe vorher einen schweren Abend.  
15:00 wäre evtl. machbar.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre gegen 15 Uhr in Bantorf los und übern Deister Richtung Hannover, weil ich um 19:30 arbeiten muß. Kann aber sein wenn's zu warm is zum Pennen, fahr ich schon um 14 Uhr los, ma gucken wie's bis Samstag so läuft.
@Schappi
Glaub mir mit ner großen Axt im Rucksack is das Gefühl noch etwas komischer! Aber für Sägeblätter gibs doch Überzieher, du kennst dich doch mit Gummi aus, oder?
Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Evel,

gestern Abend noch ne kleine Abendrunde mit Homer gedreht und wen habe ich da im Westdeister getroffen : Slaine und ein paar Kumpel.
das erste Mal im  Westdeister unterwegs am moshen und fanden es gut da.
wir haben denen noch ein paar Spots gezeigt und sind dann gemeinsam den Raketentrail gefahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (5. Juni 2008)

So, ich meld mich mal bis Ende Juni ab. 
Ich werde mal wieder durch die Welt tingeln. -Leider nur teilweise mit Rad... 

Werde aber versuchen mich mit Springseil und Hotelgyms fit zu halten...

schönen Juni noch!!!!   Lena


----------



## Berggurke (5. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich fahre gegen 15 Uhr in Bantorf los und übern Deister Richtung Hannover, weil ich um 19:30 arbeiten muß. Kann aber sein wenn's zu warm is zum Pennen, fahr ich schon um 14 Uhr los, ma gucken wie's bis Samstag so läuft.
> 
> 
> Hallo Evel,
> ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Juni 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> So, ich meld mich mal bis Ende Juni ab.
> Ich werde mal wieder durch die Welt tingeln. -Leider nur teilweise mit Rad...
> 
> Werde aber versuchen mich mit Springseil und Hotelgyms fit zu halten...
> ...



Och wie schade  
Du schnüffelst doch so gerne an den Bäumen  
Der Exto macht schon immer böse Kommentare (siehe meine Fotos)  ,aber der wird auch noch schnüffeln, wahrscheinlich dann etwas tiefer am Boden  

Viel Spaß mit den Hotel-Gym-Animateuren 

Gruß

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2008)

Unsere Feierabendrunde heute war super mal wieder super lecker !
Grenz, Barbie, Farn.
Am Start war ich noch bürogenervt nach der Tour breit grinsend zufrieden und frisch.

Und wir wissen ein C´dale Jekyll hat auf dem Farnweg nix zu lachen. Ist der Fahrer dieses gelben Geschosses mit dem defekten Freilauf unter uns ?

Bis denne
Der Roudy


----------



## Slidger (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

nicht das ich vergessen werde.
Wollte ich mich mal melden... um mich für die nächste Woche abzumelden.
Es geht in die Alpen.
Letzte Woche war ich im Harz zum letzten Training.
Von 58km/h auf null in 0,5 sekunden... Vorderrad verbogen und Oberarm mit Schürfwunde.
Sonst gehts mir gut.
Ich freu mich schon.

Wir sehn uns.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht das ich vergessen werde.
> Wollte ich mich mal melden... um mich für die nächste Woche abzumelden.
> ...



dann viel spaß in den alpen. mach aber mal ein paar fotos. was fährst du denn : alpen -x oder touren vom festen standort ?

hab mir schon sorgen gemacht, da es so still um dich war


----------



## Scott-y (6. Juni 2008)

Ich war gestern Morgen 9 Uhr [email protected] Saiklist ne Runde über Farnweg ,Grenzweg und Barbie. Schön leer der Wald am Morgen, die Temperatur stimmt, nur das wir beide danach noch Arbeiten mußten is nicht so toll.  Wir sind vom Grenzweg mal auf blauen Dunst einen anderen Weg rüber zur Laube gefahren. Nur so viel: Es war eine schöne lange Exkursion durchs Unterholz. 
@ Saiklist  Ich mußte gestern doch noch die nette Hilfe aus deinem Laden in Anspruch nehmen, denn es hatte sich dan schon die dritte Speiche entfernt. und mit der 8 in meinem Rad hätte den Weg nach Hause wohl nicht überlebt. 
  Super Sevice ,super Laden.  
 An alle den Laden solltet ihr euch mal anschaunen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht das ich vergessen werde.
> Wollte ich mich mal melden... um mich für die nächste Woche abzumelden.
> ...


 
Aua !

Gute Reise (Urlaub mit radfahren?), viel Spass und Eindrücke (Impressionen - keine Stein- oder Baumabdrücke  ).
Komm heile wieder nach Hause

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Juni 2008)

@ Berggurke
Samstag müsste ne Runde gehen. Ich dachte wir können uns am Nordmannsturm treffen, so zwischen 3 und 4, da können wir gleich ma den Dschungeltrail am Nienstädter zuerst fahren, hab da was gefunden , das könnte euch gefallen.
Heut nachmittag mach ich auch ne kleine Runde ab 4 mit 2 Kumpels, falls jemand mit will könnt ihr mich ja anrufen. Puh, das wird ja ein stressiges Wochenende.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2008)

N´Abend
Kann ich jemanden für morgen früh, ca. 8 Uhr ab Bredenbeck begeistern ?
Ich will um 11 wieder zurück sein und finde sonst am WE keine Zeit mehr zufahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2008)

sorry,

aber hab ab 09.00 uhr was besseres vor. 

sonst wär das aber ne tolle idee gewesen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2008)

Harz?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Harz?




pssst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
am Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche beginnen mit Grenzweg vorarbeiten nach Westen. wer kommt alles mit?
Exto bringst du Niggels mit?
Homer treffen wir uns um 10:30 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus?
Roudy nimm die gelegenheit noch wahr ab nächsten Samstag bist du nicht mehr ledig! Tob dich noch mal richtig aus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> am Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche beginnen mit Grenzweg vorarbeiten nach Westen. wer kommt alles mit?
> Exto bringst du Niggels mit?
> Homer treffen wir uns um 10:30 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus?
> ...



Ich muss für morgen absagen. 
Johann


----------



## exto (7. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto bringst du Niggels mit?



Nee, ich komme alleine...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juni 2008)

Ich bin entweder um 10.30 am forsthaus oder in sauer  :kotz: . ich hoffe aber ersteres


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2008)

so, 

sind seit 20.00 uhr wieder aus dem harz zurück. 

war wieder ne richtig trailige tour. 

und wie es so ist, wenn man mit tom ( der letzte der  sswb´s)  unterwegs ist, kam auch noch ein gewitter mit erfrischendem regen. 
haben dann unsere mittagspause in einer schutzhütte verbracht. 

bilder folgen nachher  von downhilly . 

@ downhillfaller und barbie  

nochmal vielen dank für die klasse tour


----------



## exto (7. Juni 2008)

Schappi, Homer, ich muss mich wohl für morgen abmelden. Hab schon wieder wie verrückt Rücken. 

Falls sich die Lage bis morgen früh doch noch entspannt, klingel ich durch...


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Schappi, Homer, ich muss mich wohl für morgen abmelden. Hab schon wieder wie verrückt Rücken.
> 
> Falls sich die Lage bis morgen früh doch noch entspannt, klingel ich durch...



gute besserung  

schon dich lieber für merxhausen


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Juni 2008)

wenn es hinten weh tut soll man(n)....

Mensch Exto, wir haben heute unsere Muskelzerrungen alle weg gestrampelt. Ach ja: ALt-Biker  ok, gelber Schein erteilt  

Wir sind heute ne lockere 57km und (nur) 1350 HM Tour mit Start an der Okertalsperre über Torfhaus und netten Trail runter Richtung Oderteich, , Wettfahrt mit einigen Rennradlern (Amateure   haben wir versägt) zur Stieglitzecke, Gewitterpause an Magdeburger Hütte, über Wolfswarte und dann Magdeburger Weg (da musste auch Sören ztw. absteigen  )
und einem heftigen Schlußtrail mit anschließender Durchquerung der Oker gefahren.

Ja, wie immer genial  Deister  wo war der noch    

Schönes Rest-WE

DHF

Bilder folgen....


----------



## Saiklist (7. Juni 2008)

...schön das ihr einen geilen Tag im Harz hattet.

Hat den jemand nächste Woche Zeit zum biken? Donnerstag Nachmittag zum Beispiel? Grüße Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> ...schön das ihr einen geilen Tag im Harz hattet.
> 
> Hat den jemand nächste Woche Zeit zum biken? Donnerstag Nachmittag zum Beispiel? Grüße Tommy



donnerstag  17.15 h könnt ich schaffen . 
würde dann das bike mit zur arbeit nehmen und direkt zum z.b. waldkater kommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2008)

drei weisse tauben


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Juni 2008)

noch ein paar Bilder, sorry Sören habs nicht bis 22 Uhr geschafft   

@Saiklist: ja danke.War ein schöner Tag. Wie war Euer ? 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/116411]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/116406]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/116395]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/116393]
	
[/URL]

mehr im Fotoalbum. Na habt ihr jetzt Lust bekommen


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


>



Mann Kerl, nicht so eilig!!! Muss die Bilder erst mal bearbeiten und hochladen und zensieren (Fuss abstellen, Baum küssen geht ja nun gar nicht hier  )


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Roudy nimm die gelegenheit noch wahr ab nächsten Samstag bist du nicht mehr ledig! Tob dich noch mal richtig aus.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Geht nicht  hab dem Sohnemann RASTI-LAND versprochen.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juni 2008)

@hoerman, barbie : der letzte Trail war der "Jägerstieg" 
den gibts wohl in jedem Wald

und der Trail von Torhaus runter (der beste gestern) war der Märchenweg  
hatte ja auch was von einem Märchen  

Gruß
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2008)

also in der reihenfolge der oben geposteten fotos :

jägerstieg

märchenweg

magdeburger weg 

magdeburger weg . 

alle trails waren geil gestern 

so mach mich gleich auf den weg . muskeln wieder locker fahren 

schönen sonntag noch 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juni 2008)

@hoerman:

Nein, der Jägersteig war am Ende.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das man den auch anders fahren kann (Bild).
Dann kommt man event. um die vielen Spitzkehren rum.

Viel Spaß noch bei den 1200 HM heute  

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/116622]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *also in der reihenfolge der oben geposteten fotos :*



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil



 Master Cube Hoerman  

Wie immer hast du Recht


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> donnerstag  17.15 h könnt ich schaffen .
> würde dann das bike mit zur arbeit nehmen und direkt zum z.b. waldkater kommen.



Donnerstag würde bei mir auch gehen.
Merk ich mal vor.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2008)

@schappi 

wart ihr heute los ? wer war alles dabei, und was seit ihr gefahren ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2008)

war heute mit nem alten kumpel ne kleine runde im kleinen deister . über osterwald und sennhütte. ca 50 km und ca. 900 hm. 

also leider nicht wie gestern angekündigt 1200 hm. 
(nur für den fall der fälle das dirk gleich wieder meckert )

schönen sonntag 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> war heute mit nem alten kumpel ne kleine runde im kleinen deister . über osterwald und sennhütte. ca 50 km und ca. 900 hm.
> 
> also leider nicht wie gestern angekündigt 1200 hm.
> (nur für den fall der fälle das dirk gleich wieder meckert )
> ...




Du Schlaffi und Hochstapler   

Hab vorhin beim Säubern des Bikes das Problem an der Schaltung endeckt:
nix Schaltauge verbogen, sondern Zahnausfall am oberen Schaltröllchen des 
Sram X0  

Erkenntnis: wer nicht gerne putzt, muss mit schlechter Schaltqualität rechnen  

So, wie wär es mit einem EM-Tip ? 2:1 für uns  

DHF


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2008)

War ne feine Tour heute, selbst ein gestandener Franke, den wir an der Wöltjebuche aufgegabelt haben, hat über unsere Trailvielfalt gestaunt.


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hoerman
haben uns mit Homer und  Robert am Parkplatz Bredenbeck getroffen. Lena hat Robert abgeliefert mit ihrem neuen Dackelschneider. Klasse das Ding das ganze Rad ist ungefähr so schwer wie mein gefüllter Rucksack!
Auf dem Parkplatz haben wir gleich noch einen Gastfahrer mit einem Torque (dann waren es 3 Torque) aufgegabelt.
an der Wöltjebuche haben wir einen Gastfahrer aus Franken (kam von Springe hoch hat da eine Freundin) mit einem Liteville aufgepickt, da waren wir dann 5. Dann sind wir Grenz, Grab, Farn und Frank gefahren. am Frankweg haben wir dann noch einen aufgepickt der uns morgens an der Wöltjebuche verpasst hat. Der ist dann mit Robert über Gehrdener und Benther Berg nach Hannover gefahren
Gruß
Schappi
P. S. Robert war begeistert vom Grenzweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2008)

dann war das ja ne klasse tour von euch . was macht eigentlich der baum auf dem grenzweg ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Grenz...Grenzweg






hoerman2201 schrieb:


> grenzweg ?



Jetzt reichts aber , ich will diesen Grenzweg jetzt auch mal fahren 

Wie wärs nächsten Samstag?

Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2008)

samstag geht nicht, da heiratet einer von uns bekloppten bikern 

aber für sonntag um 11.00 uhr an der laube konnte ich meinen alten kumpel jörg überreden mitzukommen. 
also zeigt euch mal von eurer besten seite und kommt in großer zahl . 
schwärme jörg schon seit 1 jahr einen vor , 
von unserer verrückten truppe. auch vom alter ( endlich 50 ) passt er gut zu uns .


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann war das ja ne klasse tour von euch . was macht eigentlich der baum auf dem grenzweg ?



der liegt da noch!
da muss ich mal mit ner Säge kommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat den jemand nächste Woche Zeit zum biken? Donnerstag Nachmittag zum Beispiel? Grüße Tommy



donnerstag spielen unsere kicker um 18.00 uhr !!

aber man(n) muß prioritäten setzen .

ich bin um 17.15 h am waldkater


----------



## Rabatzke-Achim (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Schappi und Homer,

hab mich jetzt auch endlich mal hier angemeldet, um auch von meiner seite stets ein lob aussprechen zu können....zu geilen trails, coolen touren, netten bikern und um selbst meine materialschäden zu kommentieren (siehe mein vorderes laufrad letzte woche im harz...).

@ schappi: der grenzweg war der hammer! und über das grab springe nächstes mal komplett! ;-)
zum glück hat mich noch nils (der typ vom frankweg) nach hangover gelotzt. gibt nichts ätzenderes als laufend auf ne karte schauen zu müssen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juni 2008)

Rabatzke-Achim schrieb:


> Hi Schappi und Homer,
> 
> hab mich jetzt auch endlich mal hier angemeldet, um auch von meiner seite stets ein lob aussprechen zu können....zu geilen trails, coolen touren, netten bikern und um selbst meine materialschäden zu kommentieren (siehe mein vorderes laufrad letzte woche im harz...).
> 
> ...


 

hey robert,

 apropos laufrad. hast du das schon wieder repariert ? 

 hoffe du bist schlau geworden, und kommst nur noch mit dem fully in den hohen norden *lach 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## Rabatzke-Achim (9. Juni 2008)

klar man, alles wieder zusammengeschmiedet!

dafür, dass ich mit dem felt am start war bin ich doch super runtergekommen!

ich habe im nachhinein nur noch mit dem kopf geschüttelt, in gedanken daran, wie wir da runter gebrochen sind. das war sooooo geil!

solang da nur nen laufrad krachen geht! 
(heee, wo gibs denn hier die komischen smileys, mit denen sich alle zubomben?!?)


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Robert,

schön das du dich meldest.
Das mit dem Grab hatte ich hier noch garnicht gepetzt:

Hey Leute 
Robert ist gestern ins Grab gesprungen.
Er ist das erste Mal mit mir den Grabweg gefahren und an dem Sprung das Grab hat er nur den Kicker und nicht das dahinterliegende Grab gesehen. Dafür war er dann doch zu langsam und ist im warsten Sinne des Wortes ins Grab gefallen.
Gruß
schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (9. Juni 2008)

Rabatzke-Achim schrieb:


> (heee, wo gibs denn hier die komischen smileys, mit denen sich alle zubomben?!?)



hier:                                       :kotz:       



schappi schrieb:


> Dafür war er dann doch zu langsam und ist im warsten Sinne des Wortes ins Grab gefallen.


mein Beileid


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juni 2008)

hey markus, wie war der bergsprint? haste wieder deine ohrpuscheln auf gehabt


----------



## Madeba (9. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hey markus, wie war der bergsprint? haste wieder deine ohrpuscheln auf gehabt



aber sicher doch   
den Rest hast Du doch schon nachgelesen  

von meinem Ergebnis mal abgesehen wars ganz nett, aber warum gibt's da eigentlich nur Alters- und keine Gewichtsklassen ?? Dann hätte ich jetzt ganz locker einen hunderter auf der Liste


----------



## exto (9. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Robert ist gestern ins Grab gesprungen.



Is n Klassiker, oder?  

Niggels ist auch schon rein. Allerdings nur mit dem Hinterrad. Sah eigentlich recht lustig aus, aber wenn du als Vatter deinen Sohnemann in's "Verderben" düsen siehst, und der will erst den Kicker mitnehmen, bevor er mal wissen will, was der Alte da zu jabbeln hat, is das schon n seehr "spezielles" Gefühl...


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2008)

Genau die Landung hat Robert auch hingelegt!#

Erfahrung ist halt die Summe der selbst gemachten Fehler


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Juni 2008)

Vor 2 oder3 Jahren is da mal ne junge Frau reingefahren und hat dann mit dem Mund genau in die Gegenkante vom Grab gebissen, sozusagen ins Gras!
Bei unkundigen Leuten is immer besser vorher Bescheid zu sagen, weil man wirklich nix sieht.
Bei mir war gestern durchwachsen, wir haben in einer Stunde 3x Schlauch geflickt. Ich hatte dann die Faxen dicke, hab mich in den Wald gelegt und meine schlauchflickenden Kumpels mit Tannenzapfen beworfen, was dann wieder ganz lustig war. 
Nur mit Fahren war halt nich so viel.
Nächstes Wochenende hab ich frei, da wollt ich in Bikepark, wahrscheinlich Schulenberg. Will jemand mitkommen und was für die Fahrtechnik tun ohne dieses lästige Hochgestrampel? Wir sind wohl 5 bis6 Leute, ich fahr aber nur bei schönem Wetter!
Grüße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (9. Juni 2008)

ICH ... und meine Gnädigste sind sowieso im Harz (Sven hat Geburtstag) und im Anschluss wollten wir auch alle Fällen noch einen Park mitnehmen. Thale war für Alena schon recht anspruchsvoll, glaube von Hahnenklee hat sie als Anfängerin am meisten. Nur leider ich als "Mittelklassefahrer" nicht so sehr ;-)


----------



## slaine (9. Juni 2008)

War letztes WE in Schulenberg - kanns echt empfehlen   der neue slopestyle-parcours macht Laune. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der DH bei Nässe anspruchsvoll ist. Wollte aber dieses Wochenende evtl. nach Merxhausen, mal guckn.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende hab ich frei, da wollt ich in Bikepark, wahrscheinlich Schulenberg. Will jemand mitkommen und was für die Fahrtechnik tun ohne dieses lästige Hochgestrampel? Wir sind wohl 5 bis6 Leute, ich fahr aber nur bei schönem Wetter!
> Grüße!!!


 

 shit, das WE ist schon voll verplant 

 beim nächsten mal sag mal eher bescheid ;-) 

 ich will da auch unbedingt mal hin 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## Jimmy (10. Juni 2008)

@ Exto (und wer sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlt)
Hättest du heute Abend auf eine kurze Runde rund um Bergkirchen Lust? So gegen 19 Uhr?!

-jimmy


----------



## könni__ (10. Juni 2008)

Mal als info: an alle Dienstags um 17:30 Treffen sich auch immer Biker beim Unhisport Hannover wir fahren dann auch schon mal bis in den Deister ;-)
infos gibts hier:
http://www.mtb-unisport.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
ausserdem sind noch plätze frei im Sommercamp auf der Winkelmoosalm
http://www.mtb-unisport.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2008)

für den fall der fälle, das einer mal keine lust auf biken hat :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/1974/page:1


aua


----------



## Scott-y (10. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir die Seite auch schon mal angeschaut. Da kann es einem ja vergehen.  Da ist das was ich so mit nach Hause schleppe ja Kinderkram.


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für den fall der fälle, das einer mal keine lust auf biken hat :
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/1974/page:1
> 
> ...



Kinder, Kinder  : Ihr sollt doch mit euren Bergradeln *immer* so fahren, dass ihr nicht stürzt. Also so wie Safety-Exto...

"Keine Lust auf biken..." Sören, du hast Nerven.  Wenigstens krieg ich heute schon ein Auge wieder auf. Mal seh'n wie's am WE aussieht. Aber bis dahin ist erst mal definitiv Pause angesagt.

@ Jimmy: Scheint ja bei uns wie bei den Königskindern zu sein: "... sie kamen zusammen nie..." Irgendwann wird's was


----------



## Bogeyman (10. Juni 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> [...]Thale war für Alena schon recht anspruchsvoll, glaube von Hahnenklee hat sie als Anfängerin am meisten. Nur leider ich als "Mittelklassefahrer" nicht so sehr ;-)



Also ich war vor 'nem Monat oder so in Hahnenklee und muss sagen das die Strecken zu der Zeit in einem "erbärmlichen" Zustand waren... Der SingleTrail mittel/schwer war so zerbombt das es echt keinen Spass gemacht hat und der DH war noch sehr sehr feucht und kam auch kein Flow auf. Einzig SingleTrail leicht und dann rüber zum FR hat mit genug Speed Spass gemacht, aber so richtig flowig war das alles nicht. Für mich als "fortgeschrittener" Anfänger 
Dagegen war Thale vor 2 Wochen (oder so) richtig gut und flowig.
Würde an deiner Stelle eher zu Schulenberg tendieren, da dort die Strecke bestimmt nicht so erodiert und schlammig/feucht sein wird.
Bzw. in Hahnenklee erst die Strecke begehen und dann die Karte kaufen, wenn es sich lohnt.

cya


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hoerman, Homer und Saiklist,
wegen Donnerstag um 17:15 uhr Treffen am Waldkater.

ich bin dabei solange es nicht regnet. Wir sollten vieleicht morgen um15:00 Uhr noch einmal kontaktieren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman, Homer und Saiklist,
> wegen Donnerstag um 17:15 uhr Treffen am Waldkater.
> 
> ich bin dabei solange es nicht regnet. Wir sollten vieleicht morgen um15:00 Uhr noch einmal kontaktieren.
> ...


 

 na na na, was ist denn da los? mutierst du langsam zum swb (schönwetterbiker) ? 

 downhillfaller ist ja zum allwetterbiker aufgestiegen, da kannst du den freigewordenen platz neben barbie gleich einnehmen *lach* 

 ich nehm mein bike morgen mit zur arbeit, und bin um 17.15h am waldkater . 

 v.g. vom E1-dauerregenerprobtem-allwetterbiker 

 hoerman


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2008)

Aaaarrrr!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2008)

​


----------



## Barbie SHG (11. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Aaaarrrr!!!



Ach Schappi hab Dich nicht so,
es lebt sich gar nicht so schlecht als "Schönwetterbiker" 
Willkommen im Club   
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2008)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert bikets sich völlig ungeniert.
Wann sieht man euch Schaumburger eigentlich mal wieder im Deister?
Habt ihr was gegen uns?

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Schappi,
wir waren erst gestern im Deister.
Ne kleine Feierabendrunde.
Nordmannturmtrail 
Wallmannhüttentrail 
Hinter - Fernsehturmtrail  
Kannte ich bisher (bis auf den Nordmannturmtrail) noch nicht.
Ich muss feststellen, dass der Westdeister immer besser wird 
In der letzten Zeit waren wir Harzfremdgänger , die Trails dort waren jedesmal erste Sahne.    
Bis demnächst
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

@ Barbie: ich glaube der Wallmannhüttentrail ist der Teufelskammerstrail bei den anderen ?

@Schappi: ich glaube nicht das du zum SWB wirst, bei der Wettervorhersage für die nächste Zeit  

@all: hab gerade beim Fussball ne neue Harztour getippt. Eine Sonntagsfahrertour mit wenig HM  für alle Samstagsarbeitenden  
für die Insider (Barbie+Hoerman): die Highligts aus 1+3. Harztour.
Ist aber auch erst ein "Vorentwurf" .

Tschüß
DHF


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2008)

Dabei!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @all: hab gerade beim Fussball ne neue Harztour getippt. Eine Sonntagsfahrertour mit wenig HM  für alle Samstagsarbeitenden
> für die Insider (Barbie+Hoerman): die Highligts aus 1+3. Harztour.
> Ist aber auch erst ein "Vorentwurf" .
> 
> ...



kaiserweg, wolfswarte, märchenweg ,magdeburger weg und last but not least den jägerstieg  . lieg ich da richtig ?

und bevor ich´s vergesse 

auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kaiserweg, wolfswarte, märchenweg ,magdeburger weg und last but not least den jägerstieg  . lieg ich da richtig ?
> 
> und bevor ich´s vergesse
> 
> auch dabei



1.Märchenwald
2.nicht der Magdeburger Weg sondern der andere den wir das 1.mal hoch geschoben sind (Name???)
3.Wolfswarte ( geht nicht anders)
4.Oderteichtrails
5.Kaiserweg
6.Hopfensäcke
7.Pionierweg
8.Radauwasserfalltrail (Name frei erfunden)

60km/1400HM


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> 1.Märchenwald
> 2.nicht der Magdeburger Weg sondern der andere den wir das 1.mal hoch geschoben sind (Name???)
> 3.Wolfswarte ( geht nicht anders)
> 4.Oderteichtrails
> ...



geil  

das wird der hammer, und das ganze mit fullface und protektoren, und noch 5 - 10 km/h drauflegen 

wen nehmen wir als sanitäter mit ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2008)

Mit Protektoren kannst du dann auch den Magdeburger fahren  

Aber das sind alles keine brutalen Dinger, alles fahrbar bei *TROCKENHEIT*  max 10% Rgenwahrscheinlichlkeit bei der Vorhersage!

Jetzt kannst du gleich wieder lostönen : äh, ne SWB -Tour  

Sören, ich hab heute meine SixSix One Schienbeinschoner bekommen
Die Brandings vom Flat-Pedal sehen nix hübsch aus  
Schimpfe hab ich zu Hause bekommen, nix gesäubert usw.  
Aber die Wundercreme hat mich noch mal vorm "Bein ab" gerettet.
Und das alles noch nicht mal beim fahren, sondern im stehen vor das Schienbein geschlagen  

DHF


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wen nehmen wir als sanitäter mit ?



äh, mein Erste Hilfe Lehrgang ist so ungefähr 25 Jahre her, aber ich nehm jetzt Spray zum desinfizieren mit    
und Anti-Zeckenspray    das sollte doch gegen alles helfen, oder ?


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2008)

Hier !!! Ich ! Ich !

 

Ich will auch mit !!!

 

Ich kann auch auf'm linken Auge schon wieder gucken...


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336693

Hoerman, das ist was für dich!

Mit MTB die Skischanze im Harz runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Aber das sind alles keine brutalen Dinger, alles fahrbar bei *TROCKENHEIT*  max 10% Rgenwahrscheinlichlkeit bei der Vorhersage!
> DHF



wann willst du denn die tour fahren ? 
die nächsten 2 wochenenden sind ja verplant mit hochzeit und downhill in merxhausen .

bleibt nur der 28 bzw sonntag der 29. juni , oder


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336693
> 
> Hoerman, das ist was für dich!
> 
> Mit MTB die Skischanze im Harz runter



mit skiern bin ich die wurmbergschanze schon runtergesprungen. allerdings hat´s mich unten in der kompression mächtig zerlegt.  
aber der jump ging gut und gerne 20 m weit. wenn ich nicht im auslauf verkantet hätte , hät ich´s gestanden.


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wann willst du denn die tour fahren ?
> die nächsten 2 wochenenden sind ja verplant mit hochzeit und downhill in merxhausen .
> 
> bleibt nur der 28 bzw sonntag der 29. juni , oder



der 29.6 ist der frühste Termin. Machen wir kurzfristig bei gutem Wetter.
So wie letzten Samstag: 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, wo kam das Gewitter her  

*GUTE NACHT JETZT*

*Ups: 29.6 ist EM-Finale (aber das muss ja nicht uns betreffen*)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2008)

EM Finale *WIRD* uns betreffen. Falls, wider erwarten, doch nicht, bin ich dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> der 29.6 ist der frühste Termin. Machen wir kurzfristig bei gutem Wetter.
> So wie letzten Samstag: 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, wo kam das Gewitter her
> 
> *GUTE NACHT JETZT*
> ...


 

War nicht für das erste Juliwochenende mal 2-3 Tage Harzumrundung angesetzt ?
Ich würde dafür glatt schon wieder ein Rennen opfern wollen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> War nicht für das erste Juliwochenende mal 2-3 Tage Harzumrundung angesetzt ?
> Ich würde dafür glatt schon wieder ein Rennen opfern wollen.


 

 nee,nee, nee 

 war nur ein terminvorschlag von schappi für einen neuen deisterkreisel. 

 am 06/07 wäre der marathon in neuhaus/Solling 

 da schnuppern schappi und ich aber schon richtige bergluft *freu*


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> EM Finale *WIRD* uns betreffen. Falls, wider erwarten, doch nicht, bin ich dabei


 

 ich würde dafür sogar das endspiel ausfallen lassen 

 der harz würde an diesem sonntag menschenleer sein. wär doch nur gut für uns 



 oh gott , wenn das einer meiner alten kumpels liest, der erklärt mich für verrückt ( aber sind wir biker das nicht alle ;-) ? ) 

 ein endspiel für ne biketour ausfallen lassen *grins* 

 egal, wie sagte schon unser 1. kanzler :was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern


----------



## 1Tintin (12. Juni 2008)

Hey,
gips schon wieder ärger im Deister?

oder hängt die Bild Zeitung mit der Zeit hinterher.

Heut steht ein Artikel in der Bild!

Wer fährt am Samstag?


----------



## taxifolia (12. Juni 2008)

zeich ma !

taxi


----------



## Brook (12. Juni 2008)

Hier ein Bild von dem Artikel ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. Juni 2008)

Sommerloch!

Gibt ja im Moment kaum andere Katastrophen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Sommerloch!
> 
> Gibt ja im Moment kaum andere Katastrophen...


 

 nicht ? 

 was machen deine augen ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Juni 2008)

Ich wollt Samstag nach dem Mittag wenn ich mich aus dem Bett gequält hab und das Wetter mitspielt ne Singletrailrunde im Westdeister machen, falls jemand Interresse hat, ich guck hier morgen noch ma rein.
Grüße!


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> EM Finale *WIRD* uns betreffen. Falls, wider erwarten, doch nicht, bin ich dabei


 

 da sich das mit dem endspiel ja seit gestern auch erledigt hat 

 (portugal im viertelfinale schlagen wir nie !!!) 

 können wir homer mit auf die teilnehmerliste setzen, und mit den weiteren planungen für unsere harztour am 29/06 fortfahren  



 man bin ich froh, das ich gestern mit schappi im wald war, und mir nicht dieses trauerspiel angeschaut hab *grins* 



 v.g. hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Juni 2008)

Griechenland hat auch gegen Portugal bei der EM gewonnen!

Dann schaffen wir das ja wohl erst recht!
Also nicht zu früh planen.........

DHF


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich wollt Samstag nach dem Mittag wenn ich mich aus dem Bett gequält hab und das Wetter mitspielt ne Singletrailrunde im Westdeister machen, falls jemand Interresse hat, ich guck hier morgen noch ma rein.
> Grüße!



Am Samstag heiratet Roudy!
Da kann ich leider nicht. Ich würde gerne mal wieder die Trails nahe Teufelsbrücke fahren die du uns im November gezeigt hattest. Gibt es den Wallride an der Wurzelscheibe des umgestürzten Baumes noch?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> man bin ich froh, das ich gestern mit schappi im wald war, und mir nicht dieses trauerspiel angeschaut hab *grins*
> 
> 
> 
> v.g. hoerman



Ja wir haben es wahr gemacht und das Fussballspiel durch biken ersetzt. Wir hatten den ganzen wald für uns alleine. Nur auf der Rückfahrt haben wir noch einen weitren Biker getroffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da sich das mit dem endspiel ja seit gestern auch erledigt hat
> 
> (portugal im viertelfinale schlagen wir nie !!!)
> 
> ...



   Verräter


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Verräter



Homer reg dich nicht auf, wir zahlen es ihm heim, wenn die Eishockeysaison wieder losgeht.... 

Gruß Tom  (Habe auch noch Hoffnung auf die Endspielteilnahme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2008)

Stimmt   als Indianer Fan ist man es ja gewohnt zu leiden


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Homer reg dich nicht auf, wir zahlen es ihm heim, wenn die Eishockeysaison wieder losgeht....
> 
> Gruß Tom  (Habe auch noch Hoffnung auf die Endspielteilnahme)


 

 der war jetzt aber echt gemein :-( 



 aber dieses jahr  schaffen wir es. 

 und falls wieder mal nicht, mich als alter ECH-Fan , kann nix mehr erschüttern 

 die letzten jahre haben zwar tiefste wunden und narben hinterlassen , und haben mich fast an die unaufsteigbarkeit der hannover indians glauben lassen 

aber wie heißt es so schön 

 EINMAL ECH - IMMER ECH


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Stimmt   als Indians Fan ist man es ja gewohnt zu leiden


 

 du jetzt auch noch ???? 

 aufhören, sofort !!!!!!!!


----------



## sphinxllama (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

fährt jemand morgen oder Sonntag im Deister? Hätte lust auf ne Runde...

Gruß Kim


----------



## TranceX (13. Juni 2008)

Ja samstag währ nicht schlecht hätte auch lust wenn da ne Gruppe fährt.

Sag mal kommt hier denn keiner aus der nähe Nienburg?


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2008)

sphinxllama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand morgen oder Sonntag im Deister? Hätte lust auf ne Runde...
> 
> Gruß Kim


 

 sonntag 11.00 uhr , treffpunkt alte laube !! dauer ca. 3 h . 

 aber nur, wenn's keine kleinen hunde regnet 

 einfach samstag abend noch mal ins forum schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Juni 2008)

sphinxllama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand morgen oder Sonntag im Deister? Hätte lust auf ne Runde...
> 
> Gruß Kim




Moin!

Wir kommen morgen zu dritt aus Celle in den Deister. Wir sind um kurz nach 11 am Waldkater. Wer will, kann ja dazustoßen.

@sphinxllama: Wir nehmen voraussichtlich die S-Bahn um 10:33. Also wie letztes Mal. Kannst ja direkt auf den Bahnsteig kommen. 

@Roudy: Ich wünsche dir und deiner Frau sowie allen Gästen eine schöne Feier!  


Johann


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag 11.00 uhr , treffpunkt alte laube !! dauer ca. 3 h .
> 
> aber nur, wenn's keine kleinen hunde regnet
> 
> einfach samstag abend noch mal ins forum schauen



SWB!!!!!


----------



## Scott-y (13. Juni 2008)

Sonntag klinkt gut! Bin ich dabei! Ich komme auch mit der Bahn 10.33 Uhr nach Wennigsen an, aus Richtung Haste. @ Hoerman wenn du noch etwas wartest komme ich zur Laube ,27min bis zur Laube ist eng.

Samstag bin ich auch noch unterwegs, wird aber erst gegen Mittag. Diesmal habe ich die Säge dabei , für den Grenzweg. Oder ist der Baum weg?


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2008)

baum ist noch da


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> SWB!!!!!



das war mir schon in dem moment klar , als ich es geschrieben habe, dass du das nicht unkommentiert läßt .


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2008)

Na Roudy,
biste schon aufgeregt wg morgen?


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Sonntag klinkt gut! Bin ich dabei! Ich komme auch mit der Bahn 10.33 Uhr nach Wennigsen an, aus Richtung Haste. @ Hoerman wenn du noch etwas wartest komme ich zur Laube ,27min bis zur Laube ist eng.
> 
> Samstag bin ich auch noch unterwegs, wird aber erst gegen Mittag. Diesmal habe ich die Säge dabei , für den Grenzweg. Oder ist der Baum weg?



Melde mal ob du den Baum abgesägt hast, ansonsten nehme ich am Sonntag die Säge mit
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Juni 2008)

Also, ich würde so gegen 13 Uhr am Nordmannsturm sein um die Trails im Westdeister zu fahren, wenn jemand mitkommen will bitte melden!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2008)

Moin Evel!
Ich bin um 13:00 Uhr am Nordmannsturm.
Johann


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2008)

Falls vorher noch jemand dazustoßen möchte: 01577 57 37 632
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (14. Juni 2008)

Bin sowohl für die heute geplanten "außerwaldlichen" Aktivitäten, als auchfür ne morgige Tour noch außer Gefecht.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nächstes WE wieder fitt bin und in Merxhausen nicht nur den Grill bedienen kann...


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Bin sowohl für die heute geplanten "außerwaldlichen" Aktivitäten, als auchfür ne morgige Tour noch außer Gefecht.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nächstes WE wieder fitt bin und in Merxhausen nicht nur den Grill bedienen kann...



macht nix, schon dich noch. hauptsache du bist nächste woche fit


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2008)

Unser lieber Roudy hat heute seine Maria geheiratet:




Da sind wir doch glatt alle hingebiket und haben gratuliert:





Sogar die Jugendabteilung war dabei:




Und im November sieht es bei Roudy und Maria dann so aus:





Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (14. Juni 2008)

Von Argesdorf habe ich versucht den Grenzweg von unter her zu finden. Außer viele Höhenmeter hat´s nichts gebracht. Den Aufstieg zum Taternpfahl habe ich dann genommen und bin dann von Oben rein. Kurz vor dem Baum hatte ich noch einen Platten,(Duchschlag) meine Gaskartusche lieferte nur noch 0,5 bar :kotz:  Keine Seitenführung mehr auf dem Vorderrad. Also habe ich das Fahrrad zum Baum geschoben und den toten Baum abgesägt. Da ich mich mit @Evel am Nordmannsturm treffen wollte habe ich das Fahrrad den Grenzweg lieber hoch geschoben.  Allerdings hatte ich nur noch 15min Zeit und das mit fast platten Vorderrad. Am Pass fing es dann auch noch aus allen Rohren an zu regnen. Oben angekommen war ich  9min zu spät und keiner da. .
 Nach dem zweiten  Malzbier kam dann doch noch Evel. Ich war wohl doch nicht so spät wie ich dachte. Es hat noch ca. 30 min geregnet und wie haben dann den Raketentrail noch unsicher gemacht. 
 P.S. Ihr solltet euch mal Evel seine Garage anschauen, da wird mancher Fahrradladen blaß.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2008)

Roudy, alles Gute zur Hochzeit! 

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal bei Saikls. Echt ein schicker Laden!!

Danach hab ich mit den Konkurrenten von ATB (Leo und noch 4 andere) eine Runde über Benther, Gerdener und Deister und wieder zurück gemacht.

Irgendwie haben die ein anderes Tempo drauf als diese Truppe hier

Am Schluss hab ich mir noch die Hand verstaucht (glaub ich zumindest) und bin glücklich und dreckig nach Hause gefahren 

Bis bald,
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben die ein anderes Tempo drauf als diese Truppe hier



wir können auch schneller  
nur wenn wir als gruppe fahren, wird das tempo halt angepasst.


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank Scott-y nochma für deine tatkräftige Hilfe heute.
Johann, ich bin letztens auch ne Runde mit den ATB-Jungs gefahren, das is doch ein ziemliches Geheize, aber auch die machen mal ne Kaffeepause.
So, morgen geht's nach Schulenberg, wird bestimmt Schlammtraining, euch viel Spaß im Deister!
Roudy, alles alles Gute noch!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir können auch schneller
> nur wenn wir als gruppe fahren, wird das tempo halt angepasst.



So war das nicht gemeint. In dieser Gruppe ist es einfach gemütlicher. Und das gemütlichere Tempo macht es ja grade so gemütlich!  

Also bis bald,
Johann

Edit: Man ist ja nicht auf der Flucht...


----------



## Berggurke (15. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Scott-y nochma für deine tatkräftige Hilfe heute.
> Johann, ich bin letztens auch ne Runde mit den ATB-Jungs gefahren, das is doch ein ziemliches Geheize, aber auch die machen mal ne Kaffeepause.
> So, morgen geht's nach Schulenberg, wird bestimmt Schlammtraining, euch viel Spaß im Deister!
> Roudy, alles alles Gute noch!!!



Hier sei noch zur Verteidigung angemerkt, dass ein Teil der Jungs von Leo
inkl. Leo selbst für die Transalp- Challenge angemeldet sind.
Und wie ich gehört habe geht es da nicht gemütlich "Bergauf" !

Wenn das gelaufen ist werden auch die wieder ruhiger. (Trotz Anfahrt aus Hannover über Benther und Gehrdener)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2008)

@ Scott-y        Vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz!


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Roudys Hochzeit:












Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Evel ! Ich bin mit Homer das letzte Stück vom Raketentrail gefahren. Mann, oh Mann, die Natur holt sich alles schnell zurück! 

Ich habe heute noch eine extra Trainingseinheit einbauen müssen. Aus Mangel an Erfahrung im lesen eines Fahrplanes, mußte ich festellen: mein Zug fuhr heute nicht!  Leider merkte ich das erst am Bhf Haste, eine Stunde später war ich mit Hoerman an der Laube verabredet. Keine Möglichkeit da zu schaffen, denn ich weiß ich brauche 1,5 h bis zur Laube. Da Hoerman ,Schappi und Homer den Frankweg als erstes fahren wollten, kam mir das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sehr entgegen. Danke für euer ,,Entgegenkommen"
 Auf den letzten Km bin ich noch schön naß geworden, aber duschen wollte ich ja eh!


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2008)

@ tom und dirk 

seit ihr gestern noch los, oder habt ihr die bikes wieder eingepackt, und seit wieder nach hause ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Juni 2008)

ja gestern um 16 uhr waren wir kurz im Osten.

Aber irgendwie war was mit mir  
0-Power und so haben wir nach 1:50 und 26km abgebrochen 
Von den HM wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.
Tom ist heute noch mal gefahren (Streber  )


Ciao

DHF


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Juni 2008)

Wie es sich für einen waschechten SSWB gehört, bin ich heute noch vor dem großen Regen Richtung BB los 
Man*n* könnte ja naß werden.... hat fast geklappt, der erste sinnflutartige Regenschauer hat mich dann doch noch kurz vorm Ziel voll erwischt. 
Also dann einen schönen Wochenanfang 
mit einem Sieg unserer Elf   
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Juni 2008)

War heute sehr lustig in Schulenberg da es erst halb 5 geregnet hat. Der neue DH-Trail is sehr nett, viel weicher Waldboden und noch mehr Wurzeln, sehr lustig zu fahren.
Slaine hat auch ne nette Einlage gebracht, auf dem Slopestyle bei nem Holzdouble einfach neben der Landung runtergekommen und amtlich ins Flat geklatscht. Aber ein Fullfacehelm is schon ne feine Sache, außer bissel Hand verbiegen is nix passiert. Du hast ja jetzt ne Woche Zeit zum Kurieren.
Schöne Woche noch, ich bin am Wochenende bestimmt im Deister unterwegs weil ich abends arbeiten muß.
Bis die Tage!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2008)

@ evil

ich hab die nächste woche urlaub, könnte also auch morgens ne runde biken 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## slaine (15. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> War heute sehr lustig in Schulenberg da es erst halb 5 geregnet hat. Der neue DH-Trail is sehr nett, viel weicher Waldboden und noch mehr Wurzeln, sehr lustig zu fahren.
> Slaine hat auch ne nette Einlage gebracht, auf dem Slopestyle bei nem Holzdouble einfach neben der Landung runtergekommen und amtlich ins Flat geklatscht. Aber ein Fullfacehelm is schon ne feine Sache, außer bissel Hand verbiegen is nix passiert. Du hast ja jetzt ne Woche Zeit zum Kurieren.
> Schöne Woche noch, ich bin am Wochenende bestimmt im Deister unterwegs weil ich abends arbeiten muß.
> Bis die Tage!!!



Yop war sehr gut heut - FF-Helme treten Hintern   gleichfalls schöne Woche noch!


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2008)

Wo ist Roudy?
Hast du deine Hochzeit gut überstanden?

Seid ihr schon in den Flitterwochen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2008)

hai, 

wollte , da ich diese woche urlaub hab, morgen gg. 08.00 uhr für ca. 3h
ne runde biken gehen. irgendwer lust mitzukommen ?
muß allerdings um 11.30 h wieder zurück sein. 

@ homer 

morgen abend könnte ich wohl erst ab ca.18.30h. konnte den arzttermin leider nicht vorverlegen. meld dich mal, dann nehm ich das bike gleich mit , da der termin morgen abend in wennigsen ist.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Juni 2008)

18.30 wäre ok. Wir könnten dann mal den neuen und den alten Funkturmtrail fahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> 18.30 wäre ok. Wir könnten dann mal den neuen und den alten Funkturmtrail fahren



okay, falls es später wird ( wg. arzt) ruf ich an.


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2008)

Hoerman
wie siehts denn Mittwoch bei dir aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> wie siehts denn Mittwoch bei dir aus?
> Gruß
> Schappi



hallo schappi, 

hab grad mit tanja gesprochen. mittwoch ist ganz schlecht .
morgens hät ich zeit bis 11.30h  , danach leider nicht mehr. 
donnerstag wär kein thema, da ist der terminkalender noch leer 
bis dahin sollte der grenzweg auch wieder trocken sein . 

p.s. wie war das lasagneessen , alles aufgegessen ?


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2008)

Nee,
diene Portion ist noch übrig geblieben!
Dann biken wir am Donnerstag. So!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nee,
> diene Portion ist noch übrig geblieben!
> Dann biken wir am Donnerstag. So!
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



passt, wann oder wo wollen wir uns treffen ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wo ist Roudy?
> Hast du deine Hochzeit gut überstanden?
> 
> Seid ihr schon in den Flitterwochen?
> ...



Ja ja, keine Sorge, mich gibts noch 
Für Flitterwochen fehlt leider die Zeit :-(

Aber nach so einem Klasse Einsatz von Euch...




bekomme ich auch weiterhin frei um mit euch in den Wald zu gehen.

Danke, dass Ihr euch trotz besten Mountainbikewetters die Zeit genommen habet, vorbei zu schauen und mit uns zu feiern. Unsere Familien waren von Rädern, Outfit und Einsatz begeistert und 2-3 Nachbarn werde ich weiter bearbeiten, auch mal mit zu kommen.

Schade, dass man als Gastgeber von so einem Fest relativ wenig mitbekommt. In windeseile ist alles vorbei, dann dauert es 3-4 Tage in denen man genießt und das ganze Revue passieren läßt.
Jetzt noch ein Bier auf Deutschland 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juni 2008)

Berggurke schrieb:


> Hier sei noch zur Verteidigung angemerkt, dass ein Teil der Jungs von Leo
> inkl. Leo selbst für die Transalp- Challenge angemeldet sind.
> Und wie ich gehört habe geht es da nicht gemütlich "Bergauf" !
> 
> Wenn das gelaufen ist werden auch die wieder ruhiger. (Trotz Anfahrt aus Hannover über Benther und Gehrdener)



2001 habe ich Leo mal zufällig beim Zieleinlauf der TAC  gesehen. Hammertempo = Gesamt irgendwas um Platz 50 !!!
Viel Glück für die TAC´08 von Roudy


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Juni 2008)

@ Hoerman
Die Woche is bissel schlecht, da ich im Garten noch einiges buddeln muß. Wird wohl erst gegen Freitag was. Ma schauen.


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> passt, wann oder wo wollen wir uns treffen ?



Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche. wenn Ostdeister
Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr  am BBW wenn Westdeister
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @ Hoerman
> Die Woche is bissel schlecht, da ich im Garten noch einiges buddeln muß. Wird wohl erst gegen Freitag was. Ma schauen.



ja, ja ...   das mit dem garten kenn ich auch :kotz:
ich hatte gestern  das vergnügen, mich 4h mit unkraut und co zu beschäftigen .
müsste das wohl öfters machen, damit da nicht immer gleich ne tagesaufgabe draus wird !!! 

hab ich schon erwähnt : ICH HASSE GARTENARBEIT !!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr an der Wöltjebuche. wenn Ostdeister
> Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr  am BBW wenn Westdeister
> Gruß
> Schappi



soll mir egal sein, entscheide du !

obwohl , angesichts der spritpreise und da ich heute schon mit homer im westdeister unterwegs bin, wär ich für 17.30h wöltjebuche . 

gruß hoerman


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> soll mir egal sein, entscheide du !
> 
> obwohl , angesichts der spritpreise und da ich heute schon mit homer im westdeister unterwegs bin, wär ich für 17.30h wöltjebuche .
> 
> gruß hoerman



Dann Wöltjebuche!
Schappi


----------



## eisenmann1 (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag 20.06-22.06.08 in Hannover und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich einer Truppe MTB Begeisterten anschließen könnte, die in den Deister fahren. Der Startpunkt ist egal ich bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Ich hoffe da findet sich jemand, sonst muss ich wieder alleine los :-( Ist zwar auch schön, aber noch viel schöner mit ein paar Leuten.
Schöne Grüße aus Sachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Eisenmann
zum Wochenende wird sich bestimmt etwas ergeben.
Schau einfach mal hier rein.
Ich selber kanns noch nicht sagen ob Samstag oder Sonntag
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte ja geschworen, ihr seid Sa und So alle mit in Merxhausen.  

Wir werden mächtig viel angekokeltes Tier und aluminiumumhüllten Gerstensaft vertilgen, uns ein ums andere Mal nach nem gepflegten Treckershuttle in's Tal stürzen und ne Menge Spass haben !!!

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind zumindest Sören, Marco, Niklas und ich da vertreten. Wenn noch jemand Interesse, aber Mangel an Campingklamotten hat, einfach melden! Da geht noch was.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2008)

war heute abend auch "kurz" mit homer los.
"kurz" da sich leider der pannenteufel eingeschlichen hat.  
sind vom bbw den schmierseifentrail und dann den r-trail runter. 
leider ist mir nach dem 1/3 das schöne x-9 schaltwerk gebrochen   
hab nicht die geringste ahnung, wie das passieren konnte. hatte keinen fels-oder astkontakt. wollte nur kurz beschleunigen , und dann war´s das leider . knacks !!!

aber alles halb so schlimm ...  muß ich halt das sting oder das reaction vorübergehend stilllegen  

aber so schnell sind 50 euronen futsch 

so morgen früh noch ne schnelle runde, dann wird gebastelt, damit am donnerstag wieder gefritzzt werden kann.


----------



## exto (17. Juni 2008)

Hast vielleicht auch ne Kettenschleife durch's Schaltwerk gerissen. Kommt bei ordentlichem Gerappel schon mal vor. Da fehlt die KeFü


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da fehlt die KeFü



stimmt, nur kostet die e13 140 uronen. ne andere passt leider nicht auf´s fritzz. 
steht aber ziemlich weit oben auf meiner bestelliste. 
zum winter brauch ich ja auch noch was zum basteln. 
kann mir ja nicht jedes jahr ein neues bike aufbauen


----------



## exto (17. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ne andere passt leider nicht auf´s fritzz.
> (



Das muss ich mir am Wochenende mal angucken...

So, getz aba ab im Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Juni 2008)

nur ein X9  

Unser Stunzi brauch mal "wieder" einen neuen Canyon Rahmen   
Ich glaube der hat noch nie ne Tour ohne gebrochenen Canyonrahmen gefahren  

Beste Werbung 

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> nur ein X9
> 
> Unser Stunzi brauch mal "wieder" einen neuen Canyon Rahmen
> Ich glaube der hat noch nie ne Tour ohne gebrochenen Canyonrahmen gefahren
> ...



könnte aber auch ein katz-bike werden beim stunzi .


----------



## Lucas88 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand eine Unterkunft am Deister empfehlen? Ich war mal im Sporthotel in Barsinghausen. Superschön aber mit 90 Euro pro Nacht leider kein Schnäppchen. Ich suche etwas möglichst in der Natur, insofern war das Sporthotel natürlich perfekt. Kann auch eine Privatpension oder ähnliches sein. 
Gruß, Lucas


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2008)

Schau mal Hier:
http://www.barsinghausen-info.de/
Hier eine Liste von Privatpensionen

KÃ¶rner
Nienstedter StraÃe 45
OT Egestorf 
Tel. (0 51 05) 8 13 19
Fax (0 51 05) 77 39 25
[email protected]
www.haus-koerner.com 1 Doppelzimmer
auch
als Appartement

 D/WC ab 25,00 â¬
ohne FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck





Anzeige separater Eingang, keine Treppen, KÃ¼che, Wohn- und Esszimmer, TV, DVD, Heimkino, Radio, Wintergarten/Kaminofen, mÃ¶bl. Terrasse, groÃer Garten, direkt am Naturschutzgebiet, Carport, FahrrÃ¤der, Waldnah,
nur an Nichtraucher 
Haus Erna 
Manfred KÃ¶lling
Lange StraÃe 17
OT Egestorf 
Tel. (05105) 58 53 70, F 72 [email protected]
www.m-koelling.de 4 Doppelzimmer 
auch als
Einzelzimmer
 D/WC

D/WC ab 16,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst.

ab 18,50 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst.

ab 7,00 â¬ FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck

Anzeige
 Kaminzimmer als Tagesraum, 
KÃ¼chennutzung, Telefon,
Internet-DSL, Sauna, Solarium, 
Waschmaschine, Trockner, Liegewiese und GartenmÃ¶bel, Terrasse, RÃ¤der, ruhige Lage
Feld / Wald / Bus / S-Bahn nah  
Haus Kariner 
Karin Lange
RehrbrinkstraÃe 18
Tel. (0 51 05) 7 78 78 58
www.haus-kariner.de 1 Einzelzimmer 
1 Doppelzimmer
 D/WC
D/WC
 26,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck
16,50 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck
 Separater Eingang, 
Wald- und Citynah,
nÃ¤he Bahnhof, 
Nur an Nichtraucher, 
Keine Tierhaltung

GÃ¤stehaus Arno 
Maywald/Priegnitz
Lauenauer Allee 1
Tel. (0 51 05) 6 17 70
[email protected]
www.maywald-priegnitz.de.vu 1 Einzelzimmer 
1 Doppelzimmer 

 Bad/WC ab 22,00 â¬ / 28,00 â¬ 
ab 20,00 â¬ / 26,00 â¬



Anzeige
 + Wohnzimmer, Kabel-TV, Telefon ,
100 m z. Wald / 400 m z. City,
eigener Parkplatz,
Sitzplatz im Garten 
Haus Hohlweger 
Irene Hohlweger
Lauenauer Allee 9 
Tel./Fax (0 51 05) 32 73
Mobil 0178/4514380 2 Einzelzimmer 
2 Doppelzimmer 
 D/WC
D/WC ab 20,00 bis 26,00 â¬ 
ab 20,00 bis 26,00 â¬ 


Anzeige idyllisch im Wald gelegenes GÃ¤stehaus, groÃer Garten, eigener Parkplatz,
City nah 
Haus SchmÃ¤r 
Ursula SchmÃ¤r 
LangenkampstraÃe 25 
Tel. (0 51 05) 6 14 64 
[email protected]
www.schmaer.de 1 Doppelzimmer 
auch als
Einzelzimmer 
 D/WC
FÃ¶n 25,00 â¬ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck 
20,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck 
lÃ¤ngerfristige Vermietung
zu reduziertem Preis

Anzeige separater Hauseingang,
TV, Radio, KÃ¼che,
Garten, Einstellplatz,
Wald- und Citynah,
Kinder-/Zusatzbett 
Sleep & Breakfast 
Kerstin Hartmann 
Golterner StraÃe 23 b,
OT GÃ¶xe, B 65
Tel. (0 51 08) 92 63 38 
Fax (0 51 08) 92 63 99 
Mobil 0172/4167609
e-mail: kerstin-hartman
@t-online.de
www.sleepandbreakfast.de 2 Doppelzimmer
davon 1 x DZ 
1 Einzelzimmer 
 D/WC
Bad/WC
 ab 30,00 â¬ 
lÃ¤ngerfristige Vermietung
zu reduziertem Preis
mÃ¶glich TV, Sat, Radiowecker, ParkplÃ¤tze direkt am Haus,
gÃ¼nstige Verkehrslage,
groÃer Mehrzweckraum,
Sauna, groÃer Garten,
flexibel und familienfreundlich,
Spielplatz, Kinderfuhrpark,
Zustellbetten fÃ¼r Kinder
kostenloses FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r Kids
bis 10 Jahre 
Haus von Cube 
Brigitte von Cube
Lauenauer Allee 11
Tel.Fax (0 51 05) 25 71
Mobil 0173 / 4 93 00 42 1 Einzelzimmer 
3 Doppelzimmer  Dusche/WC
Dusche/WC 20,00 bis 25,00 â¬ 
20,00 bis 25,00 â¬ 


Anzeige Idyllisch im Wald gelegene
Pension mit groÃem Garten,
Terasse, Spielplatz,
Parkplatz, FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksraum 
GÃ¤stehaus Walczak 
E. u. M. Walczak
OsterstraÃe 56
30989 Gehrden, OT Leveste
Tel./Fax (0 51 08) 47 62
[email protected]
www.gaestehaus-walczak.de  1 Doppelzimmer
3 Einzelzimmer 1 x D/WC
pro Etage
1 x GÃ¤ste WC ab 15,00 â¬ pro Person
ab 18,00 â¬ pro Person

ohne FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck 
FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ab 5,00 â¬ 
 GemÃ¼tlich, familiÃ¤res Haus
im GroÃraum Hannover,
Alle Zimmer mit SAT TV,
20 Minuten bis zur Messe,
fÃ¼r Selbstverpfleger 
KÃ¼chennutzung 
Haus Christine
Christine Runge
Westerhagen 12
OT GroÃ Munzel
Tel. (0 50 35) 10 79
[email protected] 1 Einzelzimmer D/WC ab 23,00 â¬ 
ab 17,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst.
lÃ¤ngerfristige Vermietung
zu reduziertem Preis Separater Eingang, TV,
KÃ¼hlschrank, Wasserkocher,
Kaffeemaschine, Toaster 
Das Curryhaus
Ulrike Lohmann
Am SchÃ¼tzenplatz 10
OT Egestorf
Tel. (0 51 05) 8 12 96 
curryhaus.ullilohmann.de 1 Doppelzimmer
1 Einzelzimmer  Bad mit
Dusche zur
gemeinsamen
Nutzung
separates WC
 ab 18,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst.
ab 18,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst.
 Liebevoll eingerichtetes, 
familiÃ¤res Haus am Deister, 
S-Bahn nah,
Internetzugang (DSL), 
KÃ¼chennutzung,
Nur an Nichtraucher 
Haus am Deister
Udo BrÃ¼ck
Ginsterweg 4, OT Kirchdorf
Tel. (0 51 05) 5 80 68
Fax (0 51 05) 5 80 67
[email protected]
www.brygg-am-deister.de 1 Doppelzimmer
1 Einzelzimmer  D/WC
D/WC ab 20,00 â¬ 
ab 20,00 â¬

FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck mÃ¶glich
 Gemeinsame Nutzung der
groÃen WohnkÃ¼che mit
GeschirrspÃ¼ler u.a., Balkon,
Waschmaschinen- und
Trocknernutzung mÃ¶glich,
5 Min. zur S-Bahn 
Deistergrill
Daniel Tantucci
Mindener StraÃe 22, OT Goltern
Tel. (0 51 05) 25 55 1 Doppelzimmer
1 Einzelzimmer  Bad/WC
Bad/WC 25,00 â¬ p.P. ohne FrÃ¼hst.
30,00 â¬ p.P. mit FrÃ¼hst. ca. 10 qm, TV, KÃ¼hlschrank,
ca. 50 qm, TV, KÃ¼che 
Dorfgemeinschaftshaus 
LangefeldstraÃe 27 
OT Stemmen 
Tel. (0 51 05) 12 91 
[email protected] 3 Doppelzimmer 
2 Einzelzimmer Dusche oder
Bad
teilweise
mit WC 1 Ãbernachtung 25,00 â¬ 
1-3 Ãbernacht. 20,00 â¬ 
lÃ¤ngerfristige Vermietung
zu reduziertem Preis 
FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck mÃ¶glich Aufenthaltsraum mit TV und TeekÃ¼che, eigene ParkplÃ¤tze,
Das Haus ist landschaftlich reizvoll am Rande des
Stemmer Berges gelegen 
Haus Gottschick
StoppstraÃe 18
OT Egestorf
Tel. Fax (0 51 05) 86 65 
[email protected] 1 Doppelzimmer 
auch als Einzelzimmer  D/WC
D/WC ab 20,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst.
ab 25,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst.
ab 17,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst. mit groÃem Garten,
Parkplatz 
Haus Hansen
Karin Hansen
Birkengrasebrink 36, OT Egestorf
Tel. (0 51 05) 52 09 72
Fax (0 51 05) 52 09 73 1 Doppelzimmer 
auch als Einzelzimmer D/WC ab 20,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hst. 
ab 25,00 â¬ mit FrÃ¼hst. WaldnÃ¤he, SAT TV,
mit eigenem Parkplatz,
nur an Nichtraucher 
Haus Heins
Karin Heins
Wilhelm-Raabe-StraÃe 1
Tel. (0 51 05) 36 73
Mobil 0170/5 93 37 15 2 Einzelzimmer 
1 Zweibettzimmer D/WC
D/WC 20,00 â¬ 
20,00 â¬ 
lÃ¤ngerfristige Vermietung
zu reduziertem Preis
Anzeige TV, mit KÃ¼chenzeile,
NÃ¤he Bahnhof Barsinghausen 
Haus Laubner
H. Joachim Laubner
August-BÃ¶ger-StraÃe 4
Tel./Fax (0 51 05) 24 49
[email protected]
www.haus-laubner.de 1 Einzelzimmer 
1 Doppelzimmer  D/WC
D/WC 20,00 â¬ ohne FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck 
25,00 â¬ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck  Garten kann mitbenutzt werden,
NÃ¤he Bahnhof Barsinghausen,
Nichtraucher 
Naturfreundehaus
Herr JÃ¼nemann 
Bullerbachtal 
Tel. (0 51 05) 23 05
Fax (0 51 05) 6 00 45
[email protected]
haus.de
www.naturfreunde-haus.de 1 x 1 Bettzimmer
3 x 2 Bettzimmer
3 x 4 Bettzimmer
2 x 6 Bettzimmer SanitÃ¤re Einrichtungen
im
UntergeschoÃ alle Betten 12,00 â¬  Ruhig im Wald gelegen


----------



## Scott-y (18. Juni 2008)

Ich kann am WE leider nicht, meine Frau hält mich an der kurzen Leine 
Selbst jeden Tag zur Arbeit gefällt ihr schon nicht. Sie hat wohl Angst,daß ich bald nur noch aussehe wie ,,Haut bespannte "Knochen. Also habe ich heute meinen offiziellen Ruhetag. Morgen trete ich dann wieder gegen meinen alten Feind an: ,,Den Arbeitsbeginn " und,, Die Stopppuhr"  
Also seid nicht so traurig das ihr mich am WE nicht seht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juni 2008)

@Lucas88

http://www.steinkrug-wennigsen.de/
http://www.lacascina.de/

Beide zu vertretbaren Preisen mit lecker Gastronomie dran 

Für wann ?
Brauchst du Deisterfreunde zum Guiden ?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Lucas88 (18. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Übernachtungstipps. Mal schauen ob ich dieses WE mal wieder ein paar Berge fahre. In Bremen gibt's so wenig davon. 
Gruß, Lucas


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juni 2008)

Lucas88 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Übernachtungstipps. Mal schauen ob ich dieses WE mal wieder ein paar Berge fahre. In Bremen gibt's so wenig davon.
> Gruß, Lucas



Was zieht Menschen nach Bremen, wenn es da keine Berge gibt ?


----------



## dinosaur (18. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Was zieht Menschen nach Bremen, wenn es da keine Berge gibt ?



Je weiter südlich desto merkwürdiger die Leute 

Vor zwei Wochen bin ich hier übrigens eine Tour mit  86 km und 580 hm gefahren! Also, wo ein Wille ist, finden sich auch Hügel(chen) und gelegentlich sucht man dann mal steileres Geläuf im Deister , Harz oder Sauerland auf, so z.B. letztes Wochenende MB-Marathon in Willingen: 96km+2650hm 
Ciao
dino 


ps: nachtäglich herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit!


----------



## Slidger (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

von mir auch noch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zur Hochzeit.
In meinem Fotoalbum sind jetzt 4 Bilder von meiner Alpentour.
Von Garmisch-Partenkirchen zum Gardasee.

Irgendwie stimmt das Verhältnis von bergauf zu bergab nicht.
2:30 bergauf gefahren und dann nur 20 Minuten gebraucht um diese Höhe wieder zu vernichten...
1200hm warn das.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Scheibenbremsen von nem Bikerrudel sooo stinken können.
@Sören mein Cube hat natürlich alles problemlos überstanden.
zumindest nachdem bei der 1. Inspektion nach ca. 400 km, das Dämpferlager erneuert wurde, die Hinterradnabe wg. Zerstörung ausgewechselt wurde und 2 Züge neu gemacht werden mussten wg. Auflösungserscheinungen.
tjo...

Bis bald im Wald

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von mir auch noch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zur Hochzeit.
> In meinem Fotoalbum sind jetzt 4 Bilder von meiner Alpentour.
> ...



hallo bernd, 
den alpen -x musst du uns bei der nächsten tour mal genauer erzählen. 

das mit dem dämpferlager kann vorkommen, war an meinem stereo auch mal. hinterradnabe ? war da kein fett drin ? 

naja, schön das du wieder da bist alter technojünger 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2008)

so ... hai-bike sei dank . 
x-9 schaltwerk ist gerade per post geliefert worden 

dienstag abend bestellt, donnerstag geliefert. das ist schnell 

jetzt schnell das schaltwerk anbauen und den muddy marry ans vorderrad basteln , 
dann kann heute abend wieder gefritzzt werden


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so ... hai-bike sei dank .
> x-9 schaltwerk ist gerade per post geliefert worden
> 
> dienstag abend bestellt, donnerstag geliefert. das ist schnell
> ...



Für heute nachmittag wurde Regen angekündigt. Wollen wir um 16:30 Uhr noch mal telefonieren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Juni 2008)

wenn ihr immer dann radelt wenn Deutschland spielt verlieren wir immer !

Bikeverbot bis 20:45

der Oberförster!
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wenn ihr immer dann radelt wenn Deutschland spielt verlieren wir immer !
> 
> Bikeverbot bis 20:45
> 
> ...



is doch nicht schlimm 

dann können wir am 29/06 wieder in den harz


----------



## Floko20 (19. Juni 2008)

hallo, bin neu hier. Mir wurde dieser Thread empfohlen. Bisher bin ich mit nem Kumpel zwar schon im Deister gefahren, bisher aber nur von Münder zum Annaturm und zurück. Ab und zu auch mal bis zum Nordmannsturm. Also denke ich mal, dass wir noch ein bisschen trainieren müssen und dann sind wir gerne mal dabei. Bis dann erstmal viel Spass.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wenn ihr immer dann radelt wenn Deutschland spielt verlieren wir immer !
> 
> Bikeverbot bis 20:45
> 
> ...



was willst du eigentlich ?
hat doch alles prima geklappt.
hab mit roudy ne schöne übungseinheit auf den heimischen trails abgehalten .
sind alle bekannten trails außer grenzweg gefahren.
pünktlich zum 2 - 0 war ich dann auch vorm fernseher .


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2008)

@ schappi 

treffen uns morgen gg. 16.00 uhr am waldkater . 
bis dann  

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Für heute nachmittag wurde Regen angekündigt. Wollen wir um 16:30 Uhr noch mal telefonieren?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Das war doch kein Regen 
Regen ist das, was wir vom E1, DK2 oder kleine Berge Tour kennen 




Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wenn ihr immer dann radelt wenn Deutschland spielt verlieren wir immer !
> Bikeverbot bis 20:45
> der Oberförster!
> DHF


 
Wir waren unter dem Motto biken für Deutschland im Wald und alles wurde gut.
----------
Es kribbelt immer noch 
Nachdem ich ca. 2 Wochen keinen Sport getrieben habe, und man mir das wohl auch anmerken konnte, hat meine Frau mich gestern in den Wald geschickt:" Tob dich aus "
Also - kurze Feierabendrunde mit Hoerman.
Pustekuchen - satte 4h Trailtour sind´s dann doch geworden.

Weil es nieselte oder wegen Deutschland-Portugal  war der Wald nahezu leer. herlich 

Ein kleiner Sprung für die Menschheit, ein großer Sprung für Roudy. Auf dem Barbie-Grab bin ich das erste mal über den quer liegenden Stamm gehüpft.
Wenn Männer zu Kindern werden. Wir haben wie früher mit Stöckchen markiert, wer am weitesten springen kann.
Das waren glatt 20x hüpfen und raufschieben.
Zwischendurch kurz zuhause angerufen:"Schatz es wird später wir spielen noch". Die Rückfrage meines Sohnes:"Warum rufts du an, *blutest* du" konnte ich mit ja beantworten, denn kurz zuvor auf dem Frankweg bin ich deutlich zu mutig Hoermans Linie gefolgt, und habe dabei vergessen dass mir 60 mm FW fehlen 
Zudem war sein Tempo bergab noch´n Tacken höher als sonst.

Das heilt wieder, was aber nicht heilt sind 3 Risse am Hinterbau des Ghost. Schade, ich dachte ich brauche erst ´09 was neues 

Nachdem Hoerman mit überschüssiger Energie nochmal kurz seine Kette zerissen hat, sind wir zum Ausgleich noch etwas gehüpft und dann nach Hause geradelt.
Pünktlich zum 1. deutschen Tor war ich zuhause.

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi
> 
> treffen uns morgen gg. 16.00 uhr am waldkater .
> bis dann
> ...



Hallo Hoerman
ich bin dabei.
Übrigens:
ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen, ich bin euer 4. Mann für das 24h Rennen im August.
(jetzt heisst es trainieren, trainieren,trainieren)
Bis Nachher
im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> . Die Rückfrage meines Sohnes:"Warum rufts du an, *blutest* du" konnte ich mit ja beantworten, denn kurz zuvor auf dem Frankweg bin ich deutlich zu mutig Hoermans Linie gefolgt, und habe dabei vergessen dass mir 60 mm FW fehlen
> Zudem war sein Tempo bergab noch´n Tacken höher als sonst.
> 
> Das heilt wieder, was aber nicht heilt sind 3 Risse am Hinterbau des Ghost. Schade, ich dachte ich brauche erst ´09 was neues
> ...



Hallo Roudy,
ich kann dir zur Überbrückung mein ES6 anbieten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Hoerman
> ich bin dabei.
> Übrigens:
> ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen, ich bin euer 4. Mann für das 24h Rennen im August.
> ...



super, na dann kann duisburg ja kommen .


----------



## schappi (20. Juni 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag 20.06-22.06.08 in Hannover und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich einer Truppe MTB Begeisterten anschließen könnte, die in den Deister fahren. Der Startpunkt ist egal ich bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Ich hoffe da findet sich jemand, sonst muss ich wieder alleine los :-( Ist zwar auch schön, aber noch viel schöner mit ein paar Leuten.
> Schöne Grüße aus Sachsen



Hallo eisenmann
Termine:
heute Freitag um 16:00 Uhr in Wennigsen Parkplatz Waldkater, 2-3h Singletrails sind angesagt
Samstag und Sonntag könnte ich auch um 16:00 Uhr wenn interesse besteht. Treffpunkt könne wir dann noch abmachen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Schappi,

ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Sollte ich um 16:10 Uhr nicht da sein braucht Ihr nicht auf mich warten dann habe ich es nicht geschafft wegen der Arbeit bzw. ich brauche noch vorne neue Bremsbeläge. Ich versuche es aber pünktlich da zu sein.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## exto (20. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen, ich bin euer 4. Mann für das 24h Rennen im August.





Ach halt, einer fehlt noch: 

Ich freu mich !!! Das macht die Sache irgendwie rund. Und passt zu den letzten 18(?) Monaten Bike-Leben...

EDIT: Diese neue Freundschaftslistengeschichte is ja irgendwie niedlich  Da fühlt man sich auch als alter Sack mal wieder n bisschen wie'n Teenie. Wie heißt es doch so schön (und so aktuell): 11 Freunde sollt ihr sein...
btw: War da ein geiles Spiel gestern???  Leider ist meine Kommunikationsfähigkeit heute etwas eingeschränkt. Ich muss mich nach dem gestrigen Rudelgucken auf's Schriftliche beschränken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (20. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo eisenmann
> Termine:
> heute Freitag um 16:00 Uhr in Wennigsen Parkplatz Waldkater, 2-3h Singletrails sind angesagt
> Samstag und Sonntag könnte ich auch um 16:00 Uhr wenn interesse besteht. Treffpunkt könne wir dann noch abmachen
> ...


Ich bin dabei bin 15:32Uhr auf dem Bahnhof in Wennigsen. Werd mich dann mal durchfragen wo der Parkplatz Waldkater ist. 
Gruss eisenmann


----------



## Wasserträger (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Eisenmann

soll ich Dich mitnehmen. Komme mit dem Auto und wir können dein Rad noch reinschmeißen. Es sind ja nur ein Paar Meter bis zum Waldkater. Melde dich einfach mal kurz. Bin noch bis ca 14:45 Online. Ich fahre von Hannover Vahrenwald loß falls Du auch von Hannover kommst kannst Du ja gleich bei mir einsteigen

Grüße
Wasserträger


----------



## eisenmann1 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Das wäre ja toll. ich bin hier in Hannover Südstadt in der kleinen düwelstraße. in welche straße muss ich da kommen nach Vahrenwald??


----------



## schappi (20. Juni 2008)

Jungs
das war ne tolle Tour heute,
Abgesehenvon den 2 Reifendurchstichen an Saklists nagelneuem Bike auf dem Grabweg.
Roudy wir haben dich ja als Verursacher in verdacht, du hast doch da an dem einen Kicke ein Brett umgedreht oder? da muss ein Nagel dringesteckt haben und Saklist ist so eine saubere Linie gefahren, daß er den Nagel mit Vorder und Hinterrad getroffen hat zum Glück hatten wir 2 Ersatzschläuche dabei.

Moregn um 16:00 Uhr am Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen hiterkampstr.
Homer du bist doch dabei oder?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Roudy wir haben dich ja als Verursacher in verdacht, du hast doch da an dem einen Kicke ein Brett umgedreht oder?...
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ufff...ach du Sch§%&...keine Ahnung 
Ich schiebs mal auf den Förster


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2008)

@ roudy

übrigends , thommy ist das grab gesprungen. 
sah echt einfach aus . 
müssen wir wohl nächste woche auch ran 

aber das santa cruz ist voll der hammer. 
ein tierisch geiles bike , jedenfalls bergab


----------



## Saiklist (20. Juni 2008)

Jungs das war einfach nur ein saugeiler Tag....
Scheiß auf den Nagel und die 2 Platten...
Bin immernoch im Geschwindigkeitsrausch, leider auch vom Bergauffahren mehr als kaputt....


----------



## eisenmann1 (20. Juni 2008)

Ja wirklich ein gelungene Downhill Tour, gmeistert mit den dünsten Reifen und den wohl lächerslichten Federweg (10cm). Aber hab naürlich auch ganz schön gepustet bei manchen Abfahrten, aber das lächeln hinterher im Gesicht is einfach geil. Aber der Trend geht ja hin zum Zweitrad. Im übrigen noch mal danke das ich mitfahren durfte und für die Bereitschaft mich mit dem Auto mitzunehmen. Tolle Leute hier in Hannover. 



> Moregn um 16:00 Uhr am Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen hiterkampstr.
> Homer du bist doch dabei oder?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wird das wieer ein Downhill tour morgen am Besucherbergwerk?


----------



## Wasserträger (21. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen und nun kenne ich wieder 2 Trails mehr  die übrigens nicht schlecht sind. Bin heute leider nich dabei ich muss bei mir was zu Hause machen.

Euch viel Spaß beim biken und bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Ja wirklich ein gelungene Downhill Tour, gmeistert mit den dünsten Reifen und den wohl lächerslichten Federweg (10cm). Aber hab naürlich auch ganz schön gepustet bei manchen Abfahrten, aber das lächeln hinterher im Gesicht is einfach geil. Aber der Trend geht ja hin zum Zweitrad. Im übrigen noch mal danke das ich mitfahren durfte und für die Bereitschaft mich mit dem Auto mitzunehmen. Tolle Leute hier in Hannover.
> 
> 
> 
> Wird das wieer ein Downhill tour morgen am Besucherbergwerk?


Das wir wieder eine Trailtour. Dabei sind u.a. ein verblockter Trail und der flowigste und längste Trail den der Deister zu bieten hat.
Das Besucherbergwerk ist in Barsinghausen an der Hinterkampstr. Ausschilderung Besucherbergwerk, Polizei folgen ca, 4min vom Bahnhof entfernt. Die S Bahn aus Hannover müsste kurz vor 16:00 Uhr da sein ist die gleiche Linie wienach Wennigsn nur 3 Stationen weiter



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrailsnail (21. Juni 2008)

Fährt einer von einer euch vielleicht morgen früh zum Rennen nach *Clausthal* und Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft?
Ich könnte noch zwei Leute mit Rädern mitnehmen (im Sharan, also Vorderräder raus) oder würde gerne irgendwo mitfahren. 
Treffpunkt im Raum Hannover möglichst nahe der A2 wäre gut machbar.


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2008)

von uns sind alle die Zeit haben dieses Wochenende in Merxhausen


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2008)

@eisenman
kommst du nachher nach Barsinghausen?
Hier meine Hany Nr. 0172-4248840

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## eisenmann1 (21. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @eisenman
> kommst du nachher nach Barsinghausen?
> Hier meine Hany Nr. 0172-4248840
> 
> ...




Ja ich bin Dabei. Bis nachher, wenn ich es nicht fide ruf ich an.


----------



## Saiklist (21. Juni 2008)

@ Eisenmann

ich hab dir einen Schlauch bei Winkler in den Briefkasten geschmissen...
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe gestern.
Grüße Tommy.

PS. Wünsch euch viel Spaß im Westdeister heute


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2008)

Ja Eisenmann und ich hatten viel Spass im Westdeister heute,
wir sind die 4 beliebtesten Trails im Westdeister gefahren. die anderen 10 haben wir nicht geschafft.
Henry wenn du das nächste Mal kommst bring deinen Kumpel mit damit er dir glaubt was du ihm erzählt hast.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## eisenmann1 (21. Juni 2008)

@ Saiklist Schappi 

Danke für den Schlauch und danke für die tolle Tour. Das nächste mal müssen wir mal eher los, damit wir noch ein paar km auf die uhr bekommen. Dann kommt sicher auch mein radfahrbegeisteter Mitbewohner mit. Jetzt gehts jedenfalls erstmal in die Alpen. Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2008)

fahrt ihr im Deister eigentlich schon mit verbundenen Augen 
wir sind etwas satt im Moment dort 

Barbie und ich haben heute Km gefressen, waren lockere 80 km durch die Bückeberge dann rüber zum (Rest-)Wesercross etwas durch den Süntel und wieder über die Bückeberge zurück nach Hause.

Uns haben sogar die Lycra-Schwuchteln auf ihren Rennmaschinen gegrüßt  aber keine Angst: wir bleiben im Wald 

Wenn wir bei den 80km dann noch die doppelte Menge an Höhenmetern gemacht hätten wäre das eine Bestleistung, aber wir wollen ja bald mal wieder in den Harz...

Schönes Rest-WE

DHF


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2008)

Also wenn mich Lycra- Schwuletten auf Rennrädern grüßen, daß würde mich bedenklich stimmen!
Wenn ihr in den Harz fahrt bin ich dabei!! Nur der 29.6 geht nicht meine Tochter hat am 28.6 Abiball

Wir müssen bei unseren Planungshorizonten mal an den Deisterkreisel 3 denken.
*Terminvorschlag Deisterkreisel 3:*
*16. oder 23. August*
Wie sieht es da bei Euch aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (22. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also wenn mich Lycra- Schwuletten auf Rennredern grüßen, daß würde mich bedenklich stimmen!
> Wenn ihr in den Harz fahrt bin ich dabei!! Nur der 29.6 geht nicht meine Tochter hat am 28.6 Abiball
> 
> Wir müssen bei unseren Planungshorizonten mal an den Deisterkreisel 3 denken.
> ...



Schappi ich würde Dich auch auf meinem Rennrad grüßen....


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Juni 2008)

Hi Männer,
29.06. geht bei mir auch nicht.
Das mit den grüßenden Lycra-Schwuletten muss an Downhilly gelegen haben, ich bin letztes Weekend auf dem Weg in die BB so ca. 50 von denen begegnet und keiner hat zurückgegrüßt

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den im Winter geplanten Aufklebern aus?? Thema beendet, bis zum nächsten Winter, oder soll ich mich mal mit Downhilly kümmern. Wir haben im Nachbarort evtl. jemanden der sowas machen könnte. 

Bis bald im Wald
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Schappi ich würde Dich auch auf meinem Rennrad grüßen....


Da bist du aber einer der Wenigen!

Saiklist,
hast du schon mal versucht eingefleischte RR im Deister auszuwildern?
Homer und ich haben mal Evel Knievel bei so einem Versuch beobachtet. Das war schon lustig anzusehen. Auf unbefestigtem Untergrund sehr scheues Wild.
Wie siehts bei dir mit dem Deisterkreisel aus?
Gru


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Männer,
> 29.06. geht bei mir auch nicht.
> Das mit den grüßenden Lycra-Schwuletten muss an Downhilly gelegen haben, ich bin letztes Weekend auf dem Weg in die BB so ca. 50 von denen begegnet und keiner hat zurückgegrüßt
> 
> ...


Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!
Fände ich immer noch gut. Ich habe nur das Problem, das ich nicht zeichnen kann.
Schappi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also wenn mich Lycra- Schwuletten auf Rennrädern grüßen, daß würde mich bedenklich stimmen!
> Wenn ihr in den Harz fahrt bin ich dabei!! Nur der 29.6 geht nicht meine Tochter hat am 28.6 Abiball
> 
> Wir müssen bei unseren Planungshorizonten mal an den Deisterkreisel 3 denken.
> ...



Hallo Schappi, 
würde mich gern schonmal für den Kreisel anmelden... in dem Zeitfenster habe ich Urlaub und meine Regenkleidung darf auch mal wieder ausgefahren werden...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
@schappi: vom Deisterkreisel hab ich schon viel gehört;-)
Ist das nicht so ein 24-Stunden-Race? Würde ich gerne mal mit fahren
Der/die Termin(e) würde(n) auch passen!
Und vielleicht können wir Euch ja mal in den tiefen dunklen Hildesheimer Wald locken; tja, hier gibt es sogar noch leibhaftige Räuber:"Die Lippoldshöhle ist eine kleine Spaltenhöhle, die im zur Zeit vom Räuber Lippold als Unterschlupf benutzt wird. Sie liegt am Glenepaß, der den Duinger Berg und den Reuberg trennt. Direkt unterhalb fließt das kleine Flüsschen Glene, das später in die Leine mündet."
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (22. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Da bist du aber einer der Wenigen!
> 
> Saiklist,
> hast du schon mal versucht eingefleischte RR im Deister auszuwildern?
> ...



ja hab ich versucht.... sieht sehr lustig aus...
den meisten macht das auch richtig spaß, nur die angst hält sie vom flüssigen fahren ab...
bring bald mal Eva mit, die ist in einem frauenteam RR profi und hat sich jetzt ein commencal meta 5.5.2. gekauft...
sie wills also auch mal mit dem auswildern probieren...

was machen wir am Deisterkreisel?


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2008)

Deisterkreisel ist eine Veranstaltung bei der wir in einer großen Gruppe



Auf Singletrails den Deisterumrunden
CA 70km und 1500-1700hm das ganze als Tagestour mit Einkehr in der Mittagspause und mit Teilnehmern aus ganz Norddeutschland. Der letzte Deisterkreisel war am 5. April trotz Dauerregen Bombenstimmung.(mehr Bilder in meinem Album)












Die Teilnehmerzahl ist aber auf 30 begrenzt, wer zuerst kommt ist dabei.
Im August ist das Wetter hoffentlich trocken dann wird das eine Traumtour



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Floko20 (22. Juni 2008)

Yeah, endlich habe ich es heute mal geschafft mein neues Bike zu fotografieren. Cube Attetion Rahmen, mit kompletter Acid-Ausrüstung.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/1/3/8/_/large/CIMG1849.JPG


----------



## Saiklist (22. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir müssen bei unseren Planungshorizonten mal an den Deisterkreisel 3 denken.
> *Terminvorschlag Deisterkreisel 3:*
> *16. oder 23. August*
> Wie sieht es da bei Euch aus?
> ...



Ich wäre gern dabei, aber der 16.08 od. 23.08. ist Samstag... leider ein Arbeitstag für mich....
Wenn Du es auf den 17.08. od. 24.08 legst bin ich dabei...


----------



## exto (22. Juni 2008)

So, zurück aus Merxhausen...

Ic sag mal ganz frech: Wer nict mit war, hat was verpasst. Außer Niggels hat sich heiner von uns abgelegt, mit unseren Zeiten und Platzierungen können wir eigentlich alle zufrieden sein.

Geiles Wetter, gute Stimmung, alles passte.

Ich hab leider mein Handy mit in's Zelt eingerollt. Mal seh'n, ob ich trotzdem gleich noch ein, zwei Fotos eingestellt kriege...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juni 2008)

Für DK wären doch mal echte Werte anzupeilen oder ?
z.B. 100km und 2000hm und das ganze mit >10 Trails ?

Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall mal an 

Heute morgen war ich mal allein unterwegs.
70km / 1500hm / 4h. Aber es tut schon in der Seele weh an den meisten Trails vorbeizurollen


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So, zurück aus Merxhausen...
> 
> Ich sag mal ganz frech: Wer nicht mit war, hat was verpasst.
> 
> ...



es war total geil 

ich hab bis heute nicht gewusst, dass downhill sooo anstrengend sein kann. 
aber nur geil. 
die airtime wird auch immer länger  

nächste woche ist das grab fällig. 

wenn das so weitergeht, muß ich mir wohl noch was gröberes anschaffen 

aber merxhausen sollten wir mal für ein wochenende einplanen . 
dann zelten wir dort, und biken im funpark. 

aber wie exto schon sagte :

* ihr habt echt was verpasst *


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2008)

ähh, hier schon mal meine anmeldung für den deisterkreisel. 
ich will auch wieder mit


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also wenn mich Lycra- Schwuletten auf Rennrädern grüßen, daß würde mich bedenklich stimmen!
> Wenn ihr in den Harz fahrt bin ich dabei!! Nur der 29.6 geht nicht meine Tochter hat am 28.6 Abiball
> 
> Wir müssen bei unseren Planungshorizonten mal an den Deisterkreisel 3 denken.
> ...



Hi,

am 16.8/17.8 ist noch nix
am 23.8 geht nicht, dafür aber am 24.8

Anmeldung  hiermit erwünscht 

Würde aber mal als Start event. Nienstädter Pass oder irgendwas in der Nähe vorschlagen. Blumenhagen würde sich auch anbieten als netter Start/End-Punkt. Wobei da wohl Parklplatz-Problem wären.

Nur damit wir auch mal als 1. durch den Osten düsen. Den Westen haben wir ja schon oft genug bereist... 

Gruß

DHF


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für DK wären doch mal echte Werte anzupeilen oder ?
> z.B. 100km und 2000hm und das ganze mit >10 Trails ?
> 
> Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall mal an
> ...



das Angebot mit dem ES6 war ernstgemeint
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Juni 2008)

Hier meine DK Anmeldung. (23./24. egal)


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2008)

@ exto 

hast du dein handy wieder ? 
ich will fotos *grins*


----------



## exto (22. Juni 2008)

Ist nicht so unheimlich viel dabei raus gekommen. Der Versuch, Feuerspringen per Handy zu bannen, war eh nicht so vielversprechend,,,


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ist nicht so unheimlich viel dabei raus gekommen. Der Versuch, Feuerspringen per Handy zu bannen, war eh nicht so vielversprechend,,,



oder lag´s daran, das ein wenig alkohol im spiel war


----------



## exto (22. Juni 2008)

Wie, was, wo war Alkohol im Spiel? Hab ich was verpasst?

Hier doch mal n bisschen was:

Die Helden sind müde...





... und ziehen sich zwischen ihre Gemächer zurück...





... um dann doch noch mal loszuziehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2008)

sind doch coole foto´s


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Juni 2008)

Für den DK³ melde ich mich schonmal an.


----------



## taxifolia (23. Juni 2008)

dk 3 -  bin dabei !

taxi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
hier meine DK Anmeldung (23. oder 24. 08)! Ich freue mich auf mein altes MTB-Revier & die Bärenhöhle;-)
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hier meine DK Anmeldung. (23./24. egal)



Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
Schappi, 
Exto 
Homer
Hoerman
Roudy
Downhillfaller
Barbie SHG
Saiklist
Taxi
Jimmy der Bayer
Günter Kette rechts

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)



bin dabei


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2008)

@Schappi: Ich komme auch mit! 
Johann


----------



## Wasserträger (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Schappi,

ich habe mir den Termin vorgemerkt und im Handy gespeichert. Bin dabei


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

bei dem tempo der anmeldungen haben wir heute abend die 30 voll 
 dann muss nur noch das wetter mitspielen, 

 obwohl wir ja bis auf eine ausnahme ( derjenige der gemeint ist, weiß bescheid ) 

 allesamt allwetterbiker sind.


----------



## 1Tintin (23. Juni 2008)

Hey,
kann diesmal leider nicht am DK teilnehmen,Töchterchen wird eingeschult (der ernst des Lebens beginnt bla,bla wer ist Ernst?)

bis denne Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bei dem tempo der anmeldungen haben wir heute abend die 30 voll
> dann muss nur noch das wetter mitspielen,
> obwohl wir ja bis auf eine ausnahme ( derjenige der gemeint ist, weiß bescheid )
> allesamt allwetterbiker sind.


 
Welche Rolle spielt das Wetter ?
Ich erinnere an DK², E1, KBT = immer feucht aber Platz im Wald.



1Tintin schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann diesmal leider nicht am DK teilnehmen,Töchterchen wird eingeschult (der ernst des Lebens beginnt bla,bla wer ist Ernst?)
> bis denne Tintin


 
Einschulung ist am Sa, 23.08. (bei meinem Großen auch )


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juni 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann diesmal leider nicht am DK teilnehmen,Töchterchen wird eingeschult (der ernst des Lebens beginnt bla,bla wer ist Ernst?)
> 
> bis denne Tintin



Genau deswegen geht es am 23.8 nicht.
Einschulung in Niedersachsen.
Zwar nicht das eigene Kind, aber aus der Verwandschaft eins.

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

deswegen kreiseln wir ja auch am sonntag, den 24/08.


----------



## Kalli76 (23. Juni 2008)

Melde mich auch für den DK3 an! 

@hoerman2201    Das heißt, dass wir in der nächsten Zeit wieder etwas trainieren müssen (oder besser: Ich brauche nen Sparringspartner-Du bist ja wohl fit ;-)


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juni 2008)

wenn hoerman nicht fit sein soll, dann weiß ich nicht wie man meinen Zustand beschreiben soll 
Bist wohl lange nicht mehr mit ihm gefahren , ne Bergziege ist auch nicht schneller


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2008)

Und nach dem Deisterkreisel gehts dann ans Alpen-X-Planen


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Juni 2008)

Kalli76 schrieb:


> Melde mich auch für den DK3 an!
> 
> @hoerman2201    Das heißt, dass wir in der nächsten Zeit wieder etwas trainieren müssen (oder besser: Ich brauche nen Sparringspartner-Du bist ja wohl fit ;-)



Also als Sparringspartner würde ich hörma*n* auch nehmen.
Da hab ich endlich auch mal Vorteile was Gewicht und Reichweite angeht...


----------



## frasuka (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
> Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
> Schappi,
> ...



Hallo Schappi,
ich würde auch gerne wieder mitrollen.
Tschüß


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtoph 73 (23. Juni 2008)

juten tach
deisterkreisel3?
also da wäre ich auch dabei. sehr gerne sogar.
gruss aus lemgo
chris


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> *Wie siehts eigentlich mit den im Winter geplanten Aufklebern aus?? Thema beendet, bis zum nächsten Winter, oder soll ich mich mal mit Downhilly kümmern. Wir haben im Nachbarort evtl. jemanden der sowas machen könnte.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Gruß Tom*




Haaaaaaaaalllllllooooooooo 
Wenn alle so rege auf den DK3 antworten, wäre es doch nett wenn hier auch mal was zu gesagt wird 

Dann könnte Tom zum DK3 event. das Ding fertig haben


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

Kalli76 schrieb:


> Melde mich auch für den DK3 an!
> 
> @hoerman2201    Das heißt, dass wir in der nächsten Zeit wieder etwas trainieren müssen (oder besser: Ich brauche nen Sparringspartner-Du bist ja wohl fit ;-)



jederzeit gerne, an mir soll´s nicht liegen , wenn du nicht fit wirst/bist 


weniger lernen , mehr biken ( okay, fieser spruch ) . 


bist du jetzt endlich fertig und kannst dich techniker nennen ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Also als Sparringspartner würde ich hörma*n* auch nehmen.
> Da hab ich endlich auch mal Vorteile was Gewicht und Reichweite angeht...



das hättest du wohl gerne, daß ich mich mit dir in nen boxring stelle 

kannste getrost vergessen   . 

du willst ja nen gegner und kein opfer , oder ?


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka
17 Xtoph 73

Gruß
Schappi
Puh ihr meldet euch ja schneller an als ich schreiben kann.

*Zum Aufkleber:*
Ich bin sehr dafür, aber es fehlt an Entwürfen.
Leute wer hat eine zündende Idee für eine Aufkleber.Oder wollen wir einen kleinen fürs Oberrohr machen:
*DK3, ich war dabei!*
*Life is short go biking*


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaalllllllooooooooo
> Wenn alle so rege auf den DK3 antworten, wäre es doch nett wenn hier auch mal was zu gesagt wird
> 
> Dann könnte Tom zum DK3 event. das Ding fertig haben



Die Jungs haben halt alle nur das Eine im Kopf.

ich weiß garnicht wie die sich reproduzieren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
> Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
> 1 Schappi,
> ...



@ all : 

vergesst eure *ersatzschaltaugen* nicht !
bisher musste auf jedem kreisel mindestens eins dran glauben .


----------



## Loni (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> 
> 
> *Zum Aufkleber:*
> ...



 da fahr ich 24 h  kannnichmit 
menno menno menno!!!!

schoene Gruesse aus NYC, ich vermisse euch und meine Raeder 
versuche mich aber mit Tanzen fitzuhalten.  :huepf: ..mensch und ue gips auch nicht hier... verdammt uelose Gesellschaft 

bis Juli!    Lena


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

darum warst du so still in den letzten Tagen!

Ich habe jetzt deinen Platz beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg genommen.

24h am Ring sind ganz schön hart, da geht es gut und lange bergauf. Die meisten der Höhenmeter sind in dem Anstieg von Adenau zur hohen Acht.
haste das schon mal gefahren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (23. Juni 2008)

noe aber werde ich. 

ich vertraue darauf, dass du mich in Duisburg wuerdig vertreten wirst.


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaalllllllooooooooo
> Wenn alle so rege auf den DK3 antworten, wäre es doch nett wenn hier auch mal was zu gesagt wird
> 
> Dann könnte Tom zum DK3 event. das Ding fertig haben




Bin auf jeden Fall als Abnehmer zur Stelle. Bin aber leider völlig unkreativ


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> verdammt uelose Gesellschaft




Wirklich schöne Ü's gibt's halt nur zu Hause. (Ok, vielleicht noch in der Türkei)


----------



## Loni (23. Juni 2008)

ich komm ja inna Woche, da kann ich dann wieder wild rumUEn


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> noe aber werde ich.
> 
> ich vertraue darauf, dass du mich in Duisburg wuerdig vertreten wirst.



Jetzt könne wir leider nicht in der Mixed Starten, Ausser ich würde..... Nee das mache ich nicht!!
Also haben die 3 das Handicap des alten Sacks.
Mit wem startest du am Ring?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (23. Juni 2008)

his_airless, harrypotter, rabatzkeachim. 

wir sind also mixed, aber bei dem Rennen gibt es keine mixedwertung (doofkoeppe)
egal, wird schon lustig. 

ich dachte du magst keine Rennen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

das ist bei schappi der 4te frühling.


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

Mann muss im Leben alles mal ausprobiert haben.
Und weißt du was die mir alles geboten haben!?
Ausserdem in der Ebene bin ich recht schnell. Sind ja nur 80hm die Runde
Schappi


----------



## Loni (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Und weißt du was die mir alles geboten haben!?



woher soll ich das wissen?


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

das darf ich hier auch nicht posten sonst wird der Thread geschlossen!
Viel Spass noch in NYC
Und Grüße an die Füsse


----------



## Loni (23. Juni 2008)

Danke, ich geh jetzt shoppen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2008)

Zum Aukleber; Wenns einen gibt, möchte ich natürlich auch einen haben. Könnte man den so "bauen", dass man ihn irgendwann auch wieder vom Rahmen abziehen kann?

Johann


----------



## eisenmann1 (23. Juni 2008)

@ schappi
schreib mal noch die beiden Jungs aus Sachsen auf Henry und Frank. 
bis bald


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

Jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Biken

@Evel Knievel und Saklist
Wann und wo wollen wir uns am Mittwoch treffen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

*DK3 Ich war dabei!*

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
Gruß
Schappi
Puh ihr meldet euch ja schneller an als ich schreiben kann.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Biken
> 
> @Evel Knievel und Saklist
> Wann und wo wollen wir uns am Mittwoch treffen?
> ...



donnerstag , doooonnnnerstag , bitte bitte donnerstag 
dann wär ich auch mit von der partie.

mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, und ich will doch auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sphinxllama (23. Juni 2008)

@schappi
geniale Idee! Währe auch gern dabei!


----------



## Saiklist (23. Juni 2008)

Schappi Du bist der GRÖßTE...
Danke das Du den Termin auf Sonntag gelegt hast.
Schaff ich die Tour mit dem Santa????
Mittwoch gegen 12 Uhr hatten wir gedacht.

@hoerman wir fahren doch Freitag abend auch noch. Grüße Tommy


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> donnerstag , doooonnnnerstag , bitte bitte donnerstag
> dann wär ich auch mit von der partie.
> 
> mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, und ich will doch auch mit



Donnerstag kann ich auch. Wann und wo?
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

DK3 Ich war dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama

Saiklist, 
besser du nimmst das Speci.
Das sind schon 70km und 1600hm am Tag. 

Gruß
Schappi
Puh ihr meldet euch ja schneller an als ich schreiben kann


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Donnerstag kann ich auch. Wann und wo?
> Schappi



gleich nach feierabend . basche oder waldkater. mir schei..egal, hauptsache biken  

könnte je nach ort so gg. 17.20h dort sein

wir könnten aber auch für duisburg üben, dann nehm ich das hardtail , und könnte dir das sting mitbringen .


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Schaff ich die Tour mit dem Santa????



Das würd' ich allerdings gern sehen


----------



## Saiklist (23. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das würd' ich allerdings gern sehen



Was ist Dir eine Wette wert?


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir könnten aber auch für duisburg üben, dann nehm ich das hardtail , und könnte dir das sting mitbringen .



Übertreibt mal nich! Trailsucken ist gut für'n Antritt und die Koordination. Das wird in Duisburg gebraucht...


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Was ist Dir eine Wette wert?



Wenn ich nur die geringsten Chancen sehen würde, ne Wette zu gewinnen: Ich könnte noch nen Chameleon-Rahmen gebrauchen...

Ich schätze allerdings, du bringst das fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Was ist Dir eine Wette wert?



da würde ich auch mit einsteigen. ich / wir suchen dann allerdings die anstiege aus


----------



## Saiklist (23. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da würde ich auch mit einsteigen. ich / wir suchen dann allerdings die anstiege aus



bedenke... ich habe einen shop und bin für alle tuningschandtaten bereit.... eine RR Gabel und Vorderrad hatte ich schon im Santa...


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> bedenke... ich habe einen shop und bin für alle tuningschandtaten bereit.... eine RR Gabel und Vorderrad hatte ich schon im Santa...



rr-gabel mit asphaltschlappen auf dem frankweg. das muß cool aussehen


----------



## Saiklist (23. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur die geringsten Chancen sehen würde, ne Wette zu gewinnen: Ich könnte noch nen Chameleon-Rahmen gebrauchen...
> 
> Ich schätze allerdings, du bringst das fertig...



ich hab da eine Idee... wenn du gewinnst gibts ein chameleon ...
ich könnte ein commencal meta 4x gebrauchen.
Ist das ein deal? 

laß uns den dk3 vorverlegen... ich will net so lang auf mein bike warten....


----------



## schappi (23. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gleich nach feierabend . basche oder waldkater. mir schei..egal, hauptsache biken
> 
> könnte je nach ort so gg. 17.20h dort sein
> 
> wir könnten aber auch für duisburg üben, dann nehm ich das hardtail , und könnte dir das sting mitbringen .



Wir könnten ja auch ganz was perverses machen und mit HTs um das Steinhuder Meer fahren. Veileicht kommen ja Tom und Dirk auch mit. Was hälst du davon?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt: Ich schätze, du bringst das fertig 

Da komm ich lieber im Herbst mal zu euch rüber und kauf das Ding. Im Ernst, ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken an ein leichtes aber stabiles Enduro-Hardtail. Schick aufgebaut um 12 Kilo, das macht bestimt Spass auf den Trails in Deister und Wiehen...

Den letzten DK bin ich völlig ohne Federung gefahren. Hat bis kurz vor Schluss auch tierisch Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja auch ganz was perverses machen und mit HTs um das Steinhuder Meer fahren. Veileicht kommen ja Tom und Dirk auch mit. Was hälst du davon?
> Gruß
> Schappi



 Steinhuder Meer 
Da fahren wir nur bei Dunkelheit und haben noch zusätzlich unsere Sonnenbrillen auf damit uns ja keiner erkennt.
Ausserdem hab ich mir bei VW letztens Tarnfolie besorgt. Damit kleben wir die Rahmen ab 

Das einzigste was ich noch bis Freitag abend fahren kann (mit MTB) ist morgen zum Friseur (zwischen Deister und Bückeberg).
Bin in Potsdam ab Mittwoch. Public Viewing am Mittwoch am Brandenburger Tor  vielleicht 

Viel Spaß Euch

DHF


----------



## Slidger (23. Juni 2008)

Fährste mit dem Rad hin DHF??

Dann wärste echt mein Held.

24.8. DK3 hmm... für die Zeit plane ich grad meine 2. Transalp.
Über die Dolomiten zum Gardaseeeee.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaalllllllooooooooo
> Wenn alle so rege auf den DK3 antworten, wäre es doch nett wenn hier auch mal was zu gesagt wird
> 
> Dann könnte Tom zum DK3 event. das Ding fertig haben



Ist nicht vergessen, nur im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf der Strecke geblieben. Die zündende Idee habe ich weder für Design noch Aufklebeort 

Mein Vorschlag war eine Guten-Morgen-Kasse-Büro-Tasse mit Deisterbild+Trails+Forenname =5,99


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2008)

Schlaft Ihr alle ?
Oder kommt jemand grad mit auf eine Trainingsrunde?

wart 1
wart 2
wart 3

Na dann leg ich mich jetzt auch hin


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schlaft Ihr alle ?
> Oder kommt jemand grad mit auf eine Trainingsrunde?
> 
> wart 1
> ...


 

 hab ich was verpasst ? 



 war vollmond , oder warum kannst du nicht schlafen 



 um 02.04 noch vorm i-net sitzen ,ts,ts,tss.  oder warst auf nightride ?


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2008)

senile Bettflucht?
Oder schwere Gedanken um ein neues Bike?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Schappi Du bist der GRÖßTE...
> Danke das Du den Termin auf Sonntag gelegt hast.
> Schaff ich die Tour mit dem Santa????
> Mittwoch gegen 12 Uhr hatten wir gedacht.
> ...



Mittwoch 12:00 Uhr Parkplatz Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen.
Ich bin Dabei 
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst ?
> war vollmond , oder warum kannst du nicht schlafen
> um 02.04 noch vorm i-net sitzen ,ts,ts,tss. oder warst auf nightride ?


 
Geburtstagsfeier, Steuermahnung und Fully-Recherche.
Wenn am Tag keine Zeit ist, nimmt man die Nacht dazu.
Nach 3:30 Schlaf bin ich dann wieder ins Büro gefahren.

Nightride hatte ich erst überlegt, war aber nur mit Cola und Esspresso solange fit zu halten. Also besser wann anders.

Donnerstag wäre ich auch gern dabei, mal sehen obs paßt.
Ansonsten bin ich am WE in OS und werde ggf. mal wieder gegen den Wittekindsweg antreten (Zeit und Richtung unklar) - es ist also mit Regen am WE zu rechnen  (wie immer wenn ich sowas plane).

*BisbaldimWald-dlaWmidlabsiB*


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ....ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken an ein leichtes aber stabiles Enduro-Hardtail. Schick aufgebaut um 12 Kilo, das macht bestimt Spass auf den Trails in Deister und Wiehen...


Jupp stimmt. Habe mein HT mit 120 mm an der Front aufgebrezelt. Für den Quicky am Abend wirklich nett. Aber eher für´s flowige Wiehen als für den Deister. (Bandscheibe) 
Mein Traum wäre ja das "Zonenschein Galileo Rohloff Evo II". http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...schein_Galileo_XCountry_Evo_II_Rohloff_Rahmen
Gibt´s bald als Enduro-HT Rahmen für bis zu 160 mm.


----------



## exto (24. Juni 2008)

Das Zoni ist auf jeden Fall auch in der engeren Wahl. Oder, wie gesagt, das Santa Cruz. Das ist preislich attraktiv und seit diesem Jahr auch mit Excentertretlager.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Rahmen/XC-Rahmen/Santa-Cruz-Chameleon-MTB-Rahmen-2008::11442.html

Ich fürchte, das Zonenschein wird zu heftig aufgerüstet, wenn ein "offizielles" Enduro daraus wird. Soll ja auch noch leicht bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (24. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, auch sehr nett. Und preislich auch OK.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Juni 2008)

Gut dann sehen wir uns morgen um 12 am BBW. Mir wäre 13 Uhr lieber gewesen, aber da muß ich halt ne Stunde früher aufstehen.
Also Saiklist, wenn du den DK mit dem V10 fährst, also ne, jetzt bin ich ja ma sprachlos, warum gibs dann eigentlich Bikes mit weniger als 20 Federmeter Federweg? Ich kann an dem Termin übrigens nich, da bin ich leider in Portes du Soleil.
@Exto
Kauf dir ein richtiges Enduro, das macht einfach mehr Spaß, schließlich fährt auch keiner mit ner starren Harley auf ne MotoX-Strecke, es hat schon nen Grund das die Vollfederung erfunden wurde. Selbst CC-Profis fahrn nur noch Fully.Frag doch einfach ma Hoerman was der sagt zu dem Thema.
So, ich muß jetzt in Garten Buddeln gehen, bäääh!
Bis morgen, falls noch jemand mitwill einfach hier melden, Grüße!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2008)

hoerman sagt: ich will noch mehr federweg *grins* 


 merxhausen hat mich erst richtig auf den geschmack gebracht *lach*


----------



## exto (24. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...da bin ich leider in Portes du Soleil.



...LEIDER !?!


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Gut dann sehen wir uns morgen um 12 am BBW. Mir wäre 13 Uhr lieber gewesen, aber da muß ich halt ne Stunde früher aufstehen.
> Also Saiklist, wenn du den DK mit dem V10 fährst, also ne, jetzt bin ich ja ma sprachlos, warum gibs dann eigentlich Bikes mit weniger als 20 Federmeter Federweg? Ich kann an dem Termin übrigens nich, da bin ich leider in Portes du Soleil.
> @Exto
> Kauf dir ein richtiges Enduro, das macht einfach mehr Spaß, schließlich fährt auch keiner mit ner starren Harley auf ne MotoX-Strecke, es hat schon nen Grund das die Vollfederung erfunden wurde. Selbst CC-Profis fahrn nur noch Fully.Frag doch einfach ma Hoerman was der sagt zu dem Thema.
> ...



http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Je später desto höher die Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit.

Exto ist halt Masochist. der liebt es hart!
Ich habe heute morgen eine Runde mit dem HT über den E1 (Kammweg lang) gedreht: HT ist zwar schnell, Fully ist schon schöner insbesonder wenn man eine angebrochene Rippe hat. Ich brauche diese harten Schläge nicht. (Ich bin der Dieiedeer!) wenn man die 50 erst überschritten hat spielt man entweder Golf oder fährt Fully. (zumindest habe ich noch sex, das is ja schon mal was)
Bis heute Abend
Gruß
Schappi

DK³ ich bin dabei


----------



## exto (24. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Aber nich auf'm DK³. Da kannste mit'm Fully ankommen, wie du willst. Zumindest ich lass mich nicht mehr durch solche Äußerlichkeiten beeindrucken.
> 
> 250 mm sind ja schön und gut, aber ob die als Federweg soooo gut angelegt sind...


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2008)

Evel und Saiklist
dann morgen um 15:00 Uhr an BBW?

Bist bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. Juni 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Jupp stimmt. Habe mein HT mit 120 mm an der Front aufgebrezelt. Für den Quicky am Abend wirklich nett. Aber eher für´s flowige Wiehen als für den Deister. (Bandscheibe)
> Mein Traum wäre ja das "Zonenschein Galileo Rohloff Evo II". http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...schein_Galileo_XCountry_Evo_II_Rohloff_Rahmen
> Gibt´s bald als Enduro-HT Rahmen für bis zu 160 mm.



Sieht schon sehr nett aus der Rahmen, trotzdem wenn 160mm vorne dann auch hinten.
Bis du mit dabei beim DK³?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2008)

wenn schon ... , denn schon ... 



 entweder ganz oder garnicht . 

 ich glaub ich werde CUBE mal untreu 



http://www.shock-therapy.de/scb_vpfree.php 

 hmmm, haben woll'n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Juni 2008)

Ok, morgen um 15 Uhr.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2008)

@Hoerman: Das Teil kannst du hier bei uns in Celle probefahren! 
Überhaupt, wer mal Lust hat, kann gerne mal hierher kommen und biken. Northshore, Drops, Roadgap, Dirtline, Motorradtrialgelände...
Am besten mal bei www.bc-north.de melden.

Johann


----------



## Jimmy (24. Juni 2008)

Deisterkreisel hört sich gut an.
Bin bzw. wäre gerne dabei, sofern noch Platz ist.
Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil?

-jimmy


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Juni 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Fährste mit dem Rad hin DHF??
> 
> Dann wärste echt mein Held.
> 
> ...



Helden sterben aber immer früh, ich will noch leben. Ich nehm das Auto 
Viel Spaß auf der Transalp. Wir haben ja unsere Mini-Transalp: den DK3 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Saiklist (24. Juni 2008)

@ schappi & Evel ja morgen am bbw 15 uhr.

@ alle  wir grillen morgen ab 19.30 bei uns im Gesschäft und schauen danach gemeinsam Fußball.
Wenn jemand lust hast, seid ihr willkommene Gäste.
Einzige Bedingung: jeder bringt irgendetwas mit ( am besten das, was er gern ißt)

Tommy


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Juni 2008)

Aus HAZ von heute: 

Radler stürzt in Felsspalte
Hessisch Oldendorf: Schwerste Verletzungen
hat ein 49-Jähriger bei einem Sturz in
eine zwölf Meter tiefe Felsspalte auf dem
Hohenstein bei Hessisch Oldendorf (Kreis
Hameln-Pyrmont) erlitten. Wie die Polizei
am Montag mitteilte, war der Mann
am Wochenende mit seinem Geländefahrrad
auf den Berg gefahren. Als er abstieg,
um eine Pause zu machen, rutschte er mit
den Spezialschuhen auf dem glatten Stein
aus und stürzte in die tiefe Spalte. Dabei
erlitt er zahlreiche Knochenbrüche und
schwere innere Verletzungen. Rettungskräfte
konnten den 49-Jährigen erst nach
längeren Bemühungen aus der Felsspalte
befreien. lni

Ups, scheiß Spezialschuhe auf dem Geländefahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Aus HAZ von heute:
> 
> Radler stürzt in Felsspalte
> Hessisch Oldendorf: Schwerste Verletzungen
> ...



ist da ne schöne gegend


----------



## Madeba (25. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ist da ne schöne gegend



wohl war... (jedenfalls solange man oben bleibt) (


----------



## Madeba (25. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gleich nach feierabend . basche oder waldkater. mir schei..egal, hauptsache biken
> 
> könnte je nach ort so gg. 17.20h dort sein



ich würde mich am Donnerstag gerne anschließen, wenn es dabei bleibt. Wann und wo seid Ihr auf dem Kamm ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Juni 2008)

echt hübsche Beinlinge Sören  die du da an hast auf dem Foto


----------



## Rabatzke-Achim (25. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> echt hübsche Beinlinge Sören  die du da an hast auf dem Foto



Bei mir sieht es momentan genau anders rum aus. Alles unterhalb der Knie ist verkohlt, der Rest ist kalkweiß!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> echt hübsche Beinlinge Sören  die du da an hast auf dem Foto


 

 nicht wahr  

 wußte, das du das thema wieder aufgreifst. 

 hatten wir ja erst beim fahrtechniktraining letzten herbst 

 aber die dinger sind schön warm, und funktion geht über style *grins* 

 außerdem steht "cube" drauf , also pflichtklamotte


----------



## exto (25. Juni 2008)

Egal ob Finale, oder nicht: Ich bin am WE raus. Hab mir ne Sommergrippe eingefangen. Im Moment ist echt der Wurm drin...


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich würde mich am Donnerstag gerne anschließen, wenn es dabei bleibt. Wann und wo seid Ihr auf dem Kamm ?


 

 hallo madeba,

 hatte gestern abend mit schappi gesprochen, wir wissen noch nicht was wir fahren . hardtail oder fully ( wer die wahl hat, hat die qual ). 

 danach entscheidet sich auch, was und wo wir fahren. 

 habe schappi die entscheidung überlassen . 

 schau einfach nachher hier nochmal rein, oder ich schreib dir ne pn 

 bis dahin 

 v.g. 

 hoerman


----------



## Madeba (25. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo madeba,
> 
> hatte gestern abend mit schappi gesprochen, wir wissen noch nicht was wir fahren . hardtail oder fully ( wer die wahl hat, hat die qual ).
> 
> hoerman



...dann würde ich Euch dringend zum HT raten, dann müsst Ihr unten nur eine viertel Stunde auf mich warten...


----------



## Rabatzke-Achim (25. Juni 2008)

Moin Jungs,

ist von euch schon mal jemand beim allersheimer mtb cup im hochsolling mitgefahren?!
kann man den weiterempfehlen? - landschaftlich schön interessiert eigentlich nicht, da man eh kaum zeit hat hochzuschauen!  
Bzw. brauch noch jemand nen Fahrer für eine Teamwertung?! (106km)

gruß, der achim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...dann würde ich Euch dringend zum HT raten, dann müsst Ihr unten nur eine viertel Stunde auf mich warten...



Hallo Madeba,Hallo Sören
wir könnten uns Morgen so um 18:00 Uhr am Annaturm treffen. Geht das für dich?
Dann könnten wir entweder eine 2 h Trailtour im Westdeister machen, oder eine 2 h 45km schnelle Trainingstour mit 50% Hm und 50% flach (Sören und ich müssen fürs 24h Rennen in Duisburg trainieren) drehen.

Gruß
Schappi
P. S Vieleicht lerne ich ja heute nachmittag noch einen neuen Trail kennen
Wir sollten auf jeden Fall heute Abend noch einmal kontakten


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel hört sich gut an.
> Bin bzw. wäre gerne dabei, sofern noch Platz ist.
> Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil?
> 
> -jimmy



Du bist vorgemerkt.Der Trailanteil ist so hoch wie irgend möglich um noch vorwärts zu kommen, ca 50%
Höher geht nicht, da man ja auch von Trail zu Trail kommen muss
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (25. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir entweder eine 2 h Trailtour im Westdeister machen, oder eine 2 h 45km schnelle Trainingstour mit 50% Hm und 50% flach drehen.



...oder eine Kombi / Intervalltraining: 1h Trails und zwischendurch volle Pulle bergauf bolzen... 

wenigstens muß ich vorher nicht überlegen, was ich anzieh... ähm, welches Bike ich nehmen muß


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2008)

ich hab's ,(wickie lässt grüßen) ... wir fahren hardtail.(zumindest diejenigen, die mehrere bikes ihr eigen nennen dürfen *grins*) wir treffen uns um 18.00 an der laube. von dort über steinbruch , deisterpforte in den kleinen deister. jagdschloss, durchbruch, holzmühle und wieder zurück in den großen deister. sind auch gut 40 km und ca. 700 - 1000 hm. dann seht ihr mal was anderes als nur den ostdeister. wie schaut's aus ?


----------



## Madeba (25. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann seht ihr mal was anderes als nur den ostdeister. wie schaut's aus ?



 aber da wollte ich doch gerade hin 

lasst Euch aber nicht von Euren Trainingsplänen abbringen, dann komme ich eben ein anderes Mal mit


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> aber da wollte ich doch gerade hin
> 
> lasst Euch aber nicht von Euren Trainingsplänen abbringen, dann komme ich eben ein anderes Mal mit



quatsch, du kommst mit. dachte, wir machen einfach ne schöne schnelle tour. wir können aber auch im ostdeister bleiben, und dort ne tour machen.
soll mir echt egal sein, dachte nur, der kleine deister wär ne tour wert, weil wir/ihr dort ja nicht so oft hinkommt. 
das hat mit training nix zu tun. 
also treffen 18.00 h alte laube. ich komme mit hardtail, und dann sehen wir weiter. basta, kneifen gilt nicht !!!


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2008)

OK 
bin um 18:00 Uhr an der laube kLEINER DEISTER HÖRT SICH GUT AN
Kann ich die Tour auch mit dem Crosser mit semislicks fahren?
Oder Soll ich das ES nehem (immer diese Entscheidungen welche Bike man nimmt)
Habe heute mit Evel und Saiklist schon das Torque bewegt (Die beiden sind die Trails runtergeballert). Also muss ich morgen ein anderes Bike nehmen.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi

Roudy was macht dein Entscheidungsprozess für ein neues Bike?
Apropos anders Bike
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (25. Juni 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> aber da wollte ich doch gerade hin
> 
> lasst Euch aber nicht von Euren Trainingsplänen abbringen, dann komme ich eben ein anderes Mal mit



Ostdeister müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen. Nächste Woche, wann hast du Zeit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2008)

@ schappi 
ich komme morgen um ca. 17.15 h zu dir mit dem hardtail. wir sind dann um 18.00 uhr an der laube und treffen uns mit Madeba. 
dann sehen wir weiter. 

bis dahin.

hoerman


----------



## Saiklist (26. Juni 2008)

@ Evel und Schappi

ware eine coole Tour gestern. Es hat richtig spaß gemacht und ich kenn nun 4 neue Trails...

@ hoerman  den Teerweg mußt Du auch unbedingt kennenlernen. Der ist richtig schnell und steil.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> @ Evel und Schappi
> 
> ware eine coole Tour gestern. Es hat richtig spaß gemacht und ich kenn nun 4 neue Trails...
> 
> @ hoerman  den Teerweg mußt Du auch unbedingt kennenlernen. Der ist richtig schnell und steil.


 
 steil und schnell   , klasse , wann geht's los ?


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi
> ich komme morgen um ca. 17.15 h zu dir mit dem hardtail. wir sind dann um 18.00 uhr an der laube und treffen uns mit Madeba.
> dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> ...



Alles klar ich warte dann auf dich.
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo madeba,
> 
> hatte gestern abend mit schappi gesprochen, wir wissen noch nicht was wir fahren . hardtail oder fully ( wer die wahl hat, hat die qual ).
> danach entscheidet sich auch, was und wo wir fahren.
> ...


 
Ich bin heute dabei, falls Ihr Hardtail fahrt.
Ich komme zum Startpunkt und soll 21 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. (3-50-1000) 

Der Roudy

PS: Zur Radwahl - wer dabei ist erfährts als erster. Noch weiß ich es selbst nicht. Es ist ein ständiges auf und ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heik (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hoerman, hallo Schappi, hallo Madeba,

ich würde mich gerne heute Abend euch anschließen. Werde also versuchen, um 18:00 an der Laube anzukommen (heute aus Hannover).

Viele Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

Alles klar wir warten auf dich
Roudy ich fahre auch Hardtail!
Dann geht es in den kleinen Deeister, denn mit meinen 28" und 50mm FW fahre ich nicht den Frankweg runter.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (26. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> steil und schnell   , klasse , wann geht's los ?



ja Samstag circa 16.30 Uhr.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> PS: Zur Radwahl - wer dabei ist erfährts als erster. Noch weiß ich es selbst nicht. Es ist ein ständiges auf und ab.


 
kannst mein stereo haben, brauch was gröberes *grinsübersganzegesicht*


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Juni 2008)

Ja, das war klasse gestern, so könnte jeder Wochentag aussehen. Erst lange schlafen, dann nachmittags 4 Stunden Trails ballern bei 28 Grad und staubigen Boden und abends kommen wir noch ins Finale, achso nebenbei hab ich mir noch beim Griechen den Ranzen vollgehauen. Haaach, das Leben kann so schööön sein!!!


----------



## Loni (26. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch EM geguckt, hier in einem Cafe am Nachmittag um 14:30. ich war umringt von Tuerken, die mir gegenueber aber gnaedig gesinnt waren. hab mich dick gefreut und jetzt komm ich grad vom Tanzen  also gut Nacht


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

Mir ist n Spruch für nen Aufkleber eingefallen:

*Biken im Deister - More than gravity*

Nimmt Bezug auf den Fred hier, der ist ja irgendwie die Keimzelle unseres Treibens, sagt, dass außer reinem Biken noch mehr dahintersteckt (Was, das kann dann jeder versuchen, rauszufinden ) und "gravity" steht für die scheinbar unaufhaltsame Verlockung, mit immer fetteren Bikes immer eindeutiger bergab zu ballern...

Was die Grafik angeht, bin ich n schwarzes Loch...


----------



## Saiklist (26. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Mir ist n Spruch für nen Aufkleber eingefallen:
> 
> *Biken im Deister - More than gravity*
> 
> ...



seit Freitag fühl ich mich nach:  NO MORE GRAVITY


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Mir ist n Spruch für nen Aufkleber eingefallen:
> 
> *Biken im Deister - More than gravity*
> 
> ...


 



 bergab ballern macht aber auch immer mehr spaß  

 allerdings bleibe ich bei meinem anspruch, dass ich die hm noch selbst erfahre und nicht erschiebe


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Exto,
den Spruch und den Sinn dahinter finde ich super!
Was hälst du von der Erweiterung
Biken im Deister-More than bike and gravity
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

Hmmm...

"Bike" kommt ja vorn schon vor. Außerdem: Wenn's zu lang wird, liest es keiner mehr 

Sören, du weißt doch: Schieben ist keine Schande. Aber nah drann...


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

Da haste auch wieder Recht,
Du bist ja schließlich unser Experte für die "soft skills", ich bin zu kopfgesteuert.


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Du bist ja schließlich unser Experte für die "soft skills"...




Hmmm.... am Ende bin ich ja vielleicht doch 'n Mädchen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm.... am Ende bin ich ja vielleicht doch 'n Mädchen...


 

 naja, am vorletzen sprung in merxhausen (wo du letztes jahr die pelle deines oberschenkels gelassen hast) , sah das sehr danach aus *duckundweg*


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

Exto
siehs einfach so:
Mit Freunden wie uns brauchst du keine Feind mehr.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

Genau so sieht's aus !

Ich hab übrigens grad' ne Spontanheilung beschlossen. Sieht so aus, als sei das Wochenende doch noch gerettet. 
Harz fällt ja, denke ich, wegen Finale aus, hab aber was von Samstag 16:30h gelesen. 

Wer? Wo?

Die fette Else muss in den Wald...


----------



## Madeba (26. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> denn mit meinen 28" und 50mm FW fahre ich nicht den Frankweg runter.



warum nicht ??   das würde ich gerne sehen, mit 250mm Federweg kann das doch jeder 



schappi schrieb:


> Roudy ich fahre auch Hardtail!



wenn das heute in Raserei ausartet -> rechts ab und


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wer? Wo?
> 
> Die fette Else muss in den Wald...


 
bisher, falls nix dazwischen kommt sind thommy und ich dabei. wollen ne kleine jump-session einbauen und ein wenig üben.


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn das heute in Raserei ausartet -> rechts ab und



Nix Raserei!
Schön gemütlich, Homer kommt auch dazu.
Gruß
schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nix Raserei!
> Schön gemütlich, Homer kommt auch dazu.
> Gruß
> schappi


 
3-50-1000 sollte schon sein, zur Not fahre ich Kreise um euch. 
Mal sehen was das wird, denn noch hatte ich keine Zeit mein neues Schaltwerk einzustellen.
Der kleinste ratterfreie Gang ist 32-32. Am Sonntag reichte das aber für immerhin 1500hm


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Juni 2008)

Viele nette Grüße aus Berlin.

Wir waren gestern auf der Fanmeile mit 500000 Mann und vielen Frauen (lechtz). Es war eine Riesenparty. Wow, dass muss man(n) erlebt haben 

Nach dem 3:2 war die Hölle los...

Die 2 Handy-Bilder sind nix dolles, nach dem entscheidenen Treffer lagen wir uns mit wildfremden Kerlen und Mädels eh in den Armen und die Biereimer flogen nur so durch die Menge. Da war kein Foto mehr sinnvoll.

Die Menschenmassen waren zum Glück sehr friedlich!

Bis bald im Wald

DHF

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/127387]
	
[/URL]

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/127388]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nix Raserei!
> Schön gemütlich, Homer kommt auch dazu.
> Gruß
> schappi



Genau... wenn Homer dazukommt wird´s gemütlich  ich bring mein Sofabike mit


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

Hier noch n kleiner Merxhausen-Nachtrag.Viehtransporter-Shuttle-Gedränge-Bremsen-Branding:


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

So, nu mal was für die Techniker. Sind ja fast alle In*genie*ure hier:

Wie verändern sich Lenk- und Sitzwinkel im Verhältnis zur Gabeleinbaulänge? Mit anderen (einfacheren?) Worten: Um wieviele Grad werden die Winkel flacher pro cm Einbaulänge???



Lasst so'n technisch unbegabten Sozialheini wie mich nich hängen. Ich will n SpassHT!!!


----------



## Saiklist (26. Juni 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So, nu mal was für die Techniker. Sind ja fast alle In*genie*ure hier:
> 
> Wie verändern sich Lenk- und Sitzwinkel im Verhältnis zur Gabeleinbaulänge? Mit anderen (einfacheren?) Worten: Um wieviele Grad werden die Winkel flacher pro cm Einbaulänge???
> 
> ...


 
Hab mal nachgeschaut und leider nirgends eine brauchbare Formel gefunden...
Du solltest aber darauf achten, daß Du einen Sitzrohrwinkel von Mindestens 67 grad einhältst, denn sonst wird berganfahren zur Qual.
(spreche aus Erfahrung: mein Rad hat 56,5 grad)

generell würde ich nicht mehr als 140mm verbauen, sonst fahren sich die meisten Rahmen wie eine chopper, haben extrem lange Radstände und sind behäbig, lenken schlecht ein und knicken ab bestimmten Lenkpunkt ein.
Persönlich würde ich sogar nur 120mm fahren.
Ps.: das Chamaeleon verträgt aber 140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (26. Juni 2008)

Ach so bevor ichs vergeß...... Ich bin dabei, beim DK 3!    Ha,  das reimt sich. Ich sollte Poet werden und damit meine Fahrräder verdienen.  Wer ist am Samstag  Vormittag im Deister  Ich habe so von ca. 9-15 Uhr Zeit für ausgedehnte Waldbesichtigungsfahrten.


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

Was ich meine, wär' sozusagen das Test-Chamäleon 

Die Sache ist so: Ich hab mein altes aber seeeehr geliebtes Cannondale, dass an schwächlichen Bremsen und (schwerwiegender) einem schon leicht rauh laufenden 1 1/4" Steuersatz krankt. Gleichzeitig hab ich noch ne 100 mm Duke  und ne Magura Julie und nen Ritchey Steuersatz arbeitslos rumliegen.
Der Gedanke war, den Cannondale Rahmen mit Reduzierbuchsen auf gängige 1 1/8" zu trimmen, Duke,Julie und Ritchey zu montieren und mal seh'n, wie sich das so anfühlt.
Die Duke baut genau 40 mm höher als die Pepperoni-Gabel des Cannondale.


----------



## mastercremaster (26. Juni 2008)

hey exto
man sacht, pro 1cm gabeleinbaulänge verändert sich der lenkwinkel um 1/2 grad!
greetz


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

Das is mal brauchbar. Danke!

Das wären dann 69° Lenk- und 70° Sitzwinkel. Endurowerte. Sollte eigentlich gehen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?
Den Biker müsste man noch umdrehen, also in Richtung berab.

Johann


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2008)

Gaaar nicht schlecht 

Und den Punkt unter's Hinterrad. Als Drop.


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Genau... wenn Homer dazukommt wird´s gemütlich  ich bring mein Sofabike mit



Von wegen gemütlich!!
Roudy hat das Motto 3-50-1000 ausgegeben in 3h 50km und 1000hm
Was soll ich sagen wir haben es übertroffen!
Und das als "Feierabendrunde" im Deister und kleinen Deister.
sowas fällt auch nur Roudy ein.
So jetzt gehe ich ins Bett.
Gute Nacht 
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Juni 2008)

Meinem überragenden Photoshop-Skill sei Dank! 







[/URL][/IMG]

Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Viele nette Grüße aus Berlin.
> 
> Wir waren gestern auf der Fanmeile mit *500000 Mann  (lechtz).* Es war eine Riesenparty. Wow, dass muss man(n) erlebt haben
> 
> ...



heititei     ich hab schon immer geahnt, das mit dir was nicht stimmt  . also wirklich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Juni 2008)

@Schappi
Ich muß dir hier mal meinen Respekt aussprechen, obwohl du 2, 3 Pfund mehr mit dir rumschleppst biste bergauf und bergab ziemlich fluffig unterwegs. Ich würd gern ma wissen wie das wäre wenn deine Beine in jemand stecken würden der nur 60 Kilo wiegt.
Alles was dir noch fehlt is glaub ich sone schöne braune Fullfacemütze wie Hoerman hat, das bringt nochma 2-3 km/h, weil die subjektive Sicherheit höher wird.Also, wie gesagt, Respekt!
Am Sonntag bin ich um 12 am Waldkater, da ich um 18 Uhr arbeiten muß, falls jemand Bock hat vorbeizukommen! Man sieht sich!
Grüße!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Schappi
> Ich muß dir hier mal meinen Respekt aussprechen, obwohl du 2, 3 Pfund mehr mit dir rumschleppst biste bergauf und bergab ziemlich fluffig unterwegs. Ich würd gern ma wissen wie das wäre wenn deine Beine in jemand stecken würden der nur 60 Kilo wiegt.
> Alles was dir noch fehlt is glaub ich sone schöne braune Fullfacemütze wie Hoerman hat, das bringt nochma 2-3 km/h, weil die subjektive Sicherheit höher wird.Also, wie gesagt, Respekt!




100 % zustimmung . 

die braune mütze darf er sich nicht holen. sonst bekommt er ärger mit seiner regierung . die hat nämlich so langsam angst um ihn. 
obwohl zur probe hatte er meine schon mal auf. stehen tut sie ihm


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> heititei     ich hab schon immer geahnt, das mit dir was nicht stimmt  . also wirklich ...




Du Textverkürzer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Mädels, viele, junge, süße, willig......
Wir haben hier echt unseren Spaß gehabt!!!!!!!!!!!!


Du Tuntenschlauchfahrer musst mal mitkommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gute NAcht


DHF


----------



## Wasserträger (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben uns gestern vom MBC-Hannover wegen des 24H Rennen in Duisburg getroffen. Leider ist ein Mann aus unserem 8er Team aus privater Verpflichtungen abgesprungen. Nun wäre noch ein Platz bei uns frei und wer von Euch Lust hat kann sich gerne bei uns anschließen. Das Startgeld in Höhe von 58 Euronen und den Anteil für die Verpflegung müsstet ihr genauso wie wir selbst tragen.  Wir fahren mit dem Auto dahin und da ist sicherlich noch Platz Frei. Die Räder und das ganze Material wird auf einem Anhänger transpotiert. Bei Interesse schreibt mir bitte eine PN.

Ich werde die Nachrichten aber erst am Montag beantworten da ich am WE beim Spessartbike-Marathon in Frammersbach bin. Also nicht lange überlegen und mir eine NAchricht schreiben.


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Juni 2008)

hallo leute,
ich hab gestern auch ne kleine aber folgenschwere feierabendrunde im westdeister gemacht.
auf der waldautobahnabfahrt von heisterburg zur kreuzbuche bin ich wie an dieser strecke gewohnt schnell unterwegs gewesen. der letzte absatz zum kreuzbuchenplatz ist etwas steiler, da hüpfe ich immer wie fast jeder.
hatte meine augen auf den platz gerichtet, um zu sehen das ich mit keinem anderen kollidiere.
ich setze also gerade zum sprung an, da sehe ich 2 kniehohe steile wälle aus groben schotter direkt nach der abfahrt vor mir.
ich habe mich dann voll überschlagen und bin im schotter gelandet.
diagnose: schulterbruch, ein loch im ellebogen, schürf- und prellwunden am ganzen körper.
gottseidank kam ein hilfsbereiter biker vorbei. ich lag hilflos unter meinem bike, dass sich irgendwie im rucksack verfangen hatte.

falls irgend wer heute unterwegs im westdeister ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ich ein paar fotos von der unfallstelle bekäme.
kann natürlich sein, dass der schotter gerade heute verteilt wird.

gruß tom


----------



## eisenmann1 (27. Juni 2008)

@ Tom

das hört sich ja nicht gut an, gute Besserung.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2008)

ach du schei$$e !!!

 dann natürlich erstmal gute besserung 

 und lass dich schön pflegen 

 wie lange fällst du damit aus ?


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2008)

Von mir alles Gute !!!


----------



## Saiklist (27. Juni 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute.
Hoffe konntest einigermaßen schlafen... dies ist ja die erste Tage nach solchen Verletzungen fast unmöglich.

Solche Stürze stützen meine These: Niemals schnell allein durch den Wald zu radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (27. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie lange fällst du damit aus ?



Hatte vor 2 Jahren auch einen Schulterbruch, das ging aber schnell. Nach 3 Wochen hab ich wieder trainieren können.
Laß den Kopf nicht hängen


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich hab gestern auch ne kleine aber folgenschwere feierabendrunde im westdeister gemacht.
> auf der waldautobahnabfahrt von heisterburg zur kreuzbuche bin ich wie an dieser strecke gewohnt schnell unterwegs gewesen. der letzte absatz zum kreuzbuchenplatz ist etwas steiler, da hüpfe ich immer wie fast jeder.
> hatte meine augen auf den platz gerichtet, um zu sehen das ich mit keinem anderen kollidiere.
> ...


 



 ähhh, wie heißt es doch so schön : "wer den schaden hat, muß für den spott nicht sorgen  " . 

 wie sieht's denn jetzt mit ner sparingsrunde aus. *lach* 

 in den nächsten 3 wochen würde ich gegen dich in den ring steigen *grins* 

 aber auch wirklich nur in den nächsten 3 wochen ;-) 

 sollte doch für dich als "alter" boxer kein problem darstellen, mit so ner kleinen verletzung mich ko zu schlagen, oder ? 

 lass dich nicht ärgern 

 hoerman


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Tom
von mir auch gute Besserung,
ich hatte ja vor ein paar Jahren so ein ähnliches Ereigniss mit einer Wegsperre auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.
was in der Schulter ist denn gebrochen?
Hast du Gips oder Rucksackverband
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Schappi
> Ich muß dir hier mal meinen Respekt aussprechen, obwohl du 2, 3 Pfund mehr mit dir rumschleppst biste bergauf und bergab ziemlich fluffig unterwegs. Ich würd gern ma wissen wie das wäre wenn deine Beine in jemand stecken würden der nur 60 Kilo wiegt.
> Alles was dir noch fehlt is glaub ich sone schöne braune Fullfacemütze wie Hoerman hat, das bringt nochma 2-3 km/h, weil die subjektive Sicherheit höher wird.Also, wie gesagt, Respekt!
> Am Sonntag bin ich um 12 am Waldkater, da ich um 18 Uhr arbeiten muß, falls jemand Bock hat vorbeizukommen! Man sieht sich!
> Grüße!!!



Hallo Evel,
danke für die Blumen,
von jemanden wie dir hört sich das besonders gut an.
Mein Ziel ist es ja in den 2stelligen Gewichtsbereich zu kommen.
Und mit der Trailballerei habe ich ja erst mit 50 angefangen (davor bin ich immer brav gefahren(das ist alles der schlechte Einfluss von Hoerman und Exto). Also als Spätstarter werde ich bergab nie der Kracher werden. Immer wenn ich mit einer Serie blauer Flecken nach Hause komme fragt mich die beste Ehefrau von allen ob ich für sowas nicht zu alt wäre, was ich mit einem entschiedenen Nein!!! beantworte.
Für golfen fühle ich mich zu jung.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (27. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nix Raserei!
> Schön gemütlich, Homer kommt auch dazu.
> Gruß
> schappi



wenn das gestern die gemütliche Variante war, komme ich zu Euren Tempotrainingseinheiten lieber nicht mit 

habt Ihr auf der DK³-Liste noch Platz für einen HT-Jünger mit Starrgabel ? Ein Kollege von mir würde gerne mitkommen (@exto und hoerman: der nette alte Herr mit den Campingstühlen von Merxhausen)


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn das gestern die gemütliche Variante war, komme ich zu Euren Tempotrainingseinheiten lieber nicht mit
> 
> habt Ihr auf der DK³-Liste noch Platz für einen HT-Jünger mit Starrgabel ? Ein Kollege von mir würde gerne mitkommen (@exto und hoerman: der nette alte Herr mit den Campingstühlen von Merxhausen)


 

 na klar  , 

 @ schappi 

 nimm madeba2 auch noch mit auf die liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Juni 2008)

hallo leute,
danke für dir genesungswünsche.
am montag gehts zur op, dann bekomme ich entweder ne schraube oder ne platte eingesetzt.
mein derzeitig größeres problem ist der ellebogen. da ich kurzärmlig in den schotter gerauscht bin, war jede menge dreck in der wunde. die wundreinigung im krankenhaus erfolgte erst ca. 4 stunden nach unfall, weil die nen notfall (genickbruch hatten). als die wunden dann ausgewaschen wurden, oje.....
die op kann nur erfolgen wenn sich der ellebogen nicht entzündet.

ich falle laut arzt 3 monate aus, da die ja immer übertreiben, vermutlich 2 monate:kotz:
Sören: OK, ich ziehe mein sparringsangebot zurück.
saiklist:schlafen war schwer, ging aber, da merkt man bei jeder bewegung, dass man noch lebt.
schappi:Ich glaube rucksackverband, gebrochen ist die kugel vom oberarmknochen die im gelenk sitzt.
dk3: muss ich leider zu 99,9% absagen

so, mit links tippen ist anstrengend.
happy trails euch allen
gruß tom


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2008)

Oh Shit das hört sich ja garnicht gut an,

dann versteigern wir deinen Platz bein DK³ und kaufen dir von dem Erlös nen Blumenstrauß
Gute Besserung
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> danke für dir genesungswünsche.
> am montag gehts zur op, dann bekomme ich entweder ne schraube oder ne platte eingesetzt.
> mein derzeitig größeres problem ist der ellebogen. da ich kurzärmlig in den schotter gerauscht bin, war jede menge dreck in der wunde. die wundreinigung im krankenhaus erfolgte erst ca. 4 stunden nach unfall, weil die nen notfall (genickbruch hatten). als die wunden dann ausgewaschen wurden, oje.....
> ...



na dann gute besserung tom
ich habe das vor fast genau 2 Jahren auch gehabt aber ohne OP hat fast 9monate gedauert bis ich den wieder belasten konnte bei einegen bewegungen merke ich das noch heute war ein wege unfall hat mich ein mädel umgefahren die war doppelt so schwer wie ich und das bike war auch im arsch hab ich gekotzt :kotz:
nochmal gute besserung und alles gut vür die OP 
gruß florian


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG *wir am Schluss an den Meistbietenden versteigert, dafür bekommt Barbie einen Blumenstrauss (oder doch besser Rotwein) zur Geneseung*
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 Madeba 2
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Tom, 
alles Gute auch von mir. Ich musste gestern auch höllisch aufpassen, daß die 3 Heißdüsen nicht mit ihren Geländefahrrad-Spezialschuhen am Wilhelmsblick in den Abgrund stürzen. Sonst hätten wir noch mehr Verletzungsausfälle. Leider kann ich nicht überall sein, aber wenn Du wieder fit bist passe ich auf, daß Du keinen Unsinn machst


----------



## Scott-y (27. Juni 2008)

Barbie  schöne Schei...benkleister. Laß  Dich gut pflegen, daß du bald wieder eine handbreit Schotter unter die Räder bekommst.


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juni 2008)

Hab den "Verunfallten" gerade besucht 
Einmal nicht dabei, schon nimmt er ne kräftige Bodenprobe 
Als ich heute morgen davon erfuhr, saß ich im Meeting in Potsdam wo wir gerade 3 Std. (mal wieder) von unserem Sicherheitsbeauftragen über alle möglichen Gefahren belehrt wurden 
Das passte natürlich gut ins Thema, wenn auch ich erst einmal sprachlos war 

Zum Glück war Tom ja mit seinem neuen Protektoren-Rucksack und neuen Schienbeinschoner im "Tiefflug" unterwegs, so das er mir eben "gut zu Fuss" die Türe öffnen konnte und auch mit der li. Hand nen starken Kaffee kochen konnte  

Er macht sich gerade Gedanken wieviele Reifen er in den nächsten Wochen auf dem Tacx-Heimtrainer verbrauchen wird  um fit zu bleiben.
Ich habe ihm schon eine strenge Faulenzerdiät verordnet 

Also hoffen wir auf ein schnelles Comeback 

Downhillfaller (DHF)


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2008)

Alter Schwede, ich hab heute Hardcore-Training hinter mir: Stundenlang IKEA-H&M-Pimkies-undsoweiter...

Jetzt hab ich meine Süße erst mal bei ihren Eltern abgegeben (Rückgaberecht muss sein!!) und werd mir ne nette Flasche Merlot gönnen.

Tom, ich stoß auf dich an!


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juni 2008)

Prost Exto. Ich mach jetzt erstmal ne Anti-Alc-Woche :kotz: 
Ich hab genug (Sören, hast du nicht verstanden was ich Dir per PM heute Nacht geschrieben habe  )


----------



## Scott-y (27. Juni 2008)

Will morgen tatsächlich  von 9-15 Uhr keiner fahren? Soll ich mir auch allein den Hals brechen? Habt Mitleid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deister Koffer (27. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich hab gestern auch ne kleine aber folgenschwere feierabendrunde im westdeister gemacht.
> auf der waldautobahnabfahrt von heisterburg zur kreuzbuche bin ich wie an dieser strecke gewohnt schnell unterwegs gewesen. der letzte absatz zum kreuzbuchenplatz ist etwas steiler, da hüpfe ich immer wie fast jeder.
> hatte meine augen auf den platz gerichtet, um zu sehen das ich mit keinem anderen kollidiere.
> ...


Bin auch mit ca 30 über den Haufen gesprungen war echt schlecht zu sehen .Kann man aber der Forst kein Vorwurf machen, ist ja ein Wald weg oder so etwas Habe mich aber auch erschreckt.Hoffe du bist bald wider auf den Beinen.
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Deisterkoffer,
warum kann man der Forst keinen Vorwurf machen?
Wenn ich mir das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz anschaue, haftet der Waldbesitzer nicht für waldtypische Gefahren, für walduntypische künstliche Hindernisse die er selber angelegt hat ist er aber sehr wohl haftbar. Ausserdem ist das befahren von Waldwegen mit Fahrrädern ausdrücklich gestattet.
§23
Recht zum Betreten
(1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§ 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen.
(2) Nicht betreten werden dürfen
1. Waldkulturen, Walddickungen, Waldbaumschulen sowie Flächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen wird,
2. Äcker in der Zeit vom Beginn ihrer Bestellung bis zum Ende der Ernte und
3. Wiesen während der Aufwuchszeit und Weiden während der Aufwuchs- oder Weidezeit.
(3) Betreten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist das Begehen, das Fahren in den Fällen des § 25 Abs. 1 und das
Reiten.
§ 24
Begehen
Das Begehen schließt das Skilaufen, das nicht durch Motorkraft oder Zugtiere bewirkte Schlittenfahren
und das Benutzen von Krankenfahrstühlen ohne Motorkraft ein.
§ 25
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.
§ 30
Haftung
1Wer von den Betretensrechten nach den §§ 23 bis 28 Gebrauch macht, handelt auf eigene Gefahr. 2Die
Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen Grundbesitzenden haften insbesondere nicht für
1. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch Bäume,
2. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch den Zustand von Wegen,
3. aus der Bewirtschaftung der Flächen entstehende typische Gefahren,
4. Gefahren, die dadurch entstehen, dass
a) Wald in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eineinhalb Stunden vor
Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) außerhalb von tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2)
begangen wird,
b) die freie Landschaft in der Nachtzeit (Buchstabe a) mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft außerhalb von
Radwegen oder von Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2) befahren wird oder
c) bei der Ausübung von Betretensrechten sonstige schlechte Sichtverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigt
werden, sowie für
5. Gefahren außerhalb von Wegen, die
a) natur- oder waldtypisch sind oder
b) durch Eingriffe in die freie Landschaft oder durch den Zustand von Anlagen entstehen, insbesondere
durch Bodenerkundungsschächte, Gruben und Rohrdurchlässe.
3Die Haftung der Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden ist nicht nach Satz 2 Nr. 3, 4 oder 5
Buchst. b ausgeschlossen, wenn die Schädigung von Personen, die den Wald oder die freie Landschaft betreten,
von den Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden vorsätzlich herbeigeführt wird.

Das Aufschütten von Hindernissen auf Wegen ohne Warnhinweise könnte man auch als Vorsatz interpretieren.
Aber vieleicht weiß Taxi das ja besser
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2008)

@ Barbie
wie bist du denn mit dem gebrochenen Arm und den Verletzungen aus dem Wald rausgekommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Juni 2008)

ein netter Biker (noch nicht hier angemeldet) hat ihn zur Bantdorfer Höhe begleitet. Hat wohl ne 1 Std. gedauert wie Tom mir sagte.

DHF


----------



## Deister Koffer (28. Juni 2008)

Hi schappi
Ich glaube aber, dass der Wald bei uns Großteils Privat Forst ist ,,weiß es leider aber nicht genau .Find das mit der Schotter Gesicht,, aber auch nicht so lustig .
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub aber nich das es ne gute Idee ist den Forst zu verklagen, möcht gar nich wissen was das für nen Gnatsch geben würde. man darf doch glaub ich auch nur so schnell fahrn wie man gucken kann, oder? Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung Barbie, hatte letztes Jahr auch den Arm gebrochen+ geprellte Rippen und ausgerenkten Rückenwirbel. Aber irgendwann is alles wieder gut.
@Schappi 
Ich würd die Gelegenheit nutzen für nen Fullface wenn du jetzt nach Saalbach fährst. Der Bikepark is nich ohne, stellenweise auch steil und viel Schotter. Und son Helm is viel billiger als ein einzelner neuer Zahn. Und mit Lift kommste eh nich so ins schwitzen.
@Mastercremaster
Nächsten Samstag hab ich frei, da könnt ichwohl ne Runde im Westdeister drehen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Du wolltest doch ma vorbeikommen.
So, schönen Tach noch!


----------



## mastercremaster (28. Juni 2008)

hey evel
das hört sich gut an. hab mittlerweile selber mal ein bisschen den westdeister gerockt, aber für ein guiding mit nem deister experten bin ich natürlich immer zu haben! ich melde mich
greetz der master


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber nich das es ne gute Idee ist den Forst zu verklagen, möcht gar nich wissen was das für nen Gnatsch geben würde. man darf doch glaub ich auch nur so schnell fahrn wie man gucken kann, oder? Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung Barbie, hatte letztes Jahr auch den Arm gebrochen+ geprellte Rippen und ausgerenkten Rückenwirbel. Aber irgendwann is alles wieder gut.
> @Schappi
> Ich würd die Gelegenheit nutzen für nen Fullface wenn du jetzt nach Saalbach fährst. Der Bikepark is nich ohne, stellenweise auch steil und viel Schotter. Und son Helm is viel billiger als ein einzelner neuer Zahn. Und mit Lift kommste eh nich so ins schwitzen.
> @Mastercremaster
> ...



Das mit dem Verklagen würde ich auch ehr meiner Krankenversicherung überlassen.
Das mit dem Fullface werde ich in Salzburg oder Saalbach machen. Dann fällt das zu Hause nicht so auf.

Freue mich schon auf die Alpen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die Alpen
> Gruß
> Schappi



na dann sind wir ja schon 2 

hier schon mal als vorgeschmack auf saalbach :

http://saalbach.com/live-cams.94.0.html?&L=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Evel,
> danke für die Blumen,
> Mein Ziel ist es ja in den 2stelligen Gewichtsbereich zu kommen.



Herrjeee... und ich bin, natürlich nur Dir zu Ehren, auf dem Weg in den 3stelligen Gewichtsbereich. Und nun das


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Herrjeee... und ich bin, natürlich nur Dir zu Ehren, auf dem Weg in den 3stelligen Gewichtsbereich. Und nun das



Bis um 14:03 Uhr zur Bike Tour mit unseren Frauen.
Komme gerade vom Abiball meiner Tochter zurück.
Kinder können auch Freude bereiten,
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (29. Juni 2008)

@Exto und Hoerman. War eine coole Tour gestern abernd. 

Hier ein kleines Bild vom Silversurfer Hoerman im Flug übers Grab. Dank Handycam läßt die Qualität zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe da nur eine helle Lichterscheinung, ist das etwa Hoerman in dieser Aura?
Was habt ihr denn gestern so gemacht?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (29. Juni 2008)

"Ich habe das Licht gesehen !!! 



Wie gestern schon gesagt, ist Hoerman ab sofort in meine ganz persönliche Hall of Fame aufgenommen. Was auf dem Bild wie Ein Lichtblitz erscheint ist nicht etwa Gegenlicht, sondern - wer's noch nie gesehen hat - eine Adrenalinverpuffung 

Hmmm... jetzt muss ich wohl auch mal ran, irgendwann...


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Juni 2008)

* Danke für die Erleuchtung  ​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juni 2008)

das grab ist ab sofort geschichte 

auf zu neuen herausforderungen 

da gibt´s leider noch ganz schön viele von. 

aber der adrenalinkick gestern war unbeschreiblich. (hoher suchtfaktor)

so gleich  mit downhillfaller noch ne tour und das grab gleich nochmal springen


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Juni 2008)

anbet:Ich bin heute mit dem "Erleuchteten" gefahren  

Danke dem Erleuchteten fürs guiden  guter Sprung übers Grab  mein Sprung war etwas kürzer und an anderer Stelle.
Bin dann noch rüber in den Westen, bisl km machen und ein paar Hm 
Hab mir noch die Kreuzbuche angesehn 

So jetzt auf die private Fanmeile 

DHF

P.S hatte einen Plattfuss, tschüß dem letzten Conti auf meinem Bike (Sören bevor du petzt....)​


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juni 2008)

tja, verdienter 2ter .  die spanier waren echt klar besser und haben gerechterweise gewonnen. selbst über ein 3-0 hätten wir uns nicht beschweren können. aber zurück zum thema 

@ schappi, wie war eure tour ?

dhf und ich sind frank,farn, grab (im wahrsten sinne ) und grenzweg gefahren. 
heute sah der grabsprung souveräner aus als gestern  , 
also exto , nachmachen 

@ dhf , wie sah der platz an der kreuzbuche aus ? 

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Juni 2008)

moment.....verbrenne gerade Trikot und Fahne.........und Delling und Netzer gleich mit 

Habe einige Bilder gemacht von der Kreuzbuche. Blöd, da so ein Wall aufzuschütten.

Tom hat auch gruselige Bilder in seine Galerie gestellt 

Kopf hoch, ist ja nur Fußball 

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juni 2008)

schei$$e , sieht ja echt übel aus 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/0/8/8/6/_/large/DSCI0164.JPG


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Von wegen gemütlich!!
> Roudy hat das Motto 3-50-1000 ausgegeben in 3h 50km und 1000hm
> Was soll ich sagen wir haben es übertroffen!
> Und das als "Feierabendrunde" im Deister und kleinen Deister.
> ...


 
3-50-1000 war ´ne Idee von mir und Hoerman um mal Trainingsrunden in kurze Worte zu fassen.
Am Anfang tut es etwas weh, aber man schaltet ab und heizt einfach. Es ist eben nur etwas "trailarm".
Inzwischen fahre ich das zur "Regeneration" kurz davor war 4-70-1500 und heute 2-50-1000 das tut dann anders weh.
Aber als Abwechselung zu Trailtouren doch auch ma l ok oder ??


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juni 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich hab gestern auch ne kleine aber folgenschwere feierabendrunde im westdeister gemacht.
> auf der waldautobahnabfahrt von heisterburg zur kreuzbuche bin ich wie an dieser strecke gewohnt schnell unterwegs gewesen. der letzte absatz zum kreuzbuchenplatz ist etwas steiler, da hüpfe ich immer wie fast jeder.
> hatte meine augen auf den platz gerichtet, um zu sehen das ich mit keinem anderen kollidiere.
> ...



Ach du ******* !!!
Der Alptraum vom jedem von uns schlechthin.
Komm bloß wieder auf die Beine/Pedale.
Saiklis hat recht - alleine = langsam machen. öhöm


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juni 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 3-50-1000 war ´ne Idee von mir und Hoermann um mal Trainingsrunden in kurze Worte zu fassen.
> Am Anfang tut es etwas weh, aber man schaltet ab und heizt einfach. Es ist eben nur etwas "trailarm".
> Inzwischen fahre ich das zur "Regeneration" kurz davor war 4-70-1500 und heute 2-50-1000 das tut dann anders weh.
> Aber als Abwechselung zu Trailtouren doch auch ma l ok oder ??



2-50-1000 

oppsss , wo bist du lang gefahren ?


----------



## schappi (30. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi, wie war eure tour ?
> 
> 
> v.g.
> ...



Die Tour war ein voller Erfolg. Die Frauen waren begeistert!
30km mit 35hm! und nur im Wald durch Hannover.
Es war wirklich sehr schön.
Homer hat bilder gemacht vieleicht postet erja mal ein Paar.
Wir haben sogar Hirsche und Wildgänse fotografiert.
Gruß
Schappi
P.S: wie sieht es diese Woche bei dir mit biken aus?


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Gruß
> Schappi
> P.S: wie sieht es diese Woche bei dir mit biken aus?


 
außer mittwoch kann ich jeden tag. wollte allerdings etwas kürzer treten, um kraft für österreich zu haben 

 und auch, um das verletzungsrisiko zu minimieren. also keine gefährlichen sachen mehr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 2-50-1000
> oppsss , wo bist du lang gefahren ?


 
OK, war nur 2-45-0850 habe nochmal auf den Tacho geschaut.
Von Zuhause-Mögebierstollen-Grabweg runter-Kammweg-Köllnischfeld-Niestedter Paß-Wasserräder-Annaturm-Wöltjebuche-Zuhause.

Gegen Portugal hats den Deutschen geholfen, dass ich noch im Wald war - gestern leider nicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...330km mit 35hm! und nur im Wald durch Hannover...


 
 Respekt 330 km durch hannoversche Wälder 
 Ich hatte die Eilenriede kleiner in Erinnerung 

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## schappi (30. Juni 2008)

Kleiner Tastenpreller!
waren nur 30km
War aber sehr schön, die Leute wussetn alle nicht wie Waldreich Hannover ist.
Schöne Biergärten gibts auch alle 30min!
Wir sind in West - Ost Richtung gefahren Von Linden nach Kirchrode und zurück). Wir werden das bald noch einmal in Nord- Süd Richtung machen (von Döhren nach Herrenhausen und zurück)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juni 2008)

wie wär's von biergarten zu biergarten ?  schei.. auf die himmelsrichtung *lachwech*


----------



## schappi (30. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> außer mittwoch kann ich jeden tag. wollte allerdings etwas kürzer treten, um kraft für österreich zu haben
> 
> und auch, um das verletzungsrisiko zu minimieren. also keine gefährlichen sachen mehr ;-)



was hälst du von Dienstag und Donnerstag sag die Zeit an wann du kannst.
ich habe übrigens den Adapter für den Autoträger für meinen A6
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juni 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> was hälst du von Dienstag und Donnerstag sag die Zeit an wann du kannst.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
muß mal schauen, im moment rappelt im büro richtig :-( , kann also nicht sagen, wann ich hier immer rauskomme. donnerstag wollte kalli auch biken.( hat endlich sein bike repariert )  könnten ja zusammen ne kleine tour machen .


----------



## Loni (30. Juni 2008)

hallo, 
bin wieder hier, 
hab wieder Ümläute
und JÄTLÄG.
werde gleich aus dem Büro kippen und dann hoffentlich direkt in mein Bett fallen 
Ich muss erstmal mein MTB aus Bremen holen, dann mach ich wieder mit bei den Waldaktivitäten.
*freumichschon*


----------



## Mutti (30. Juni 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal mein MTB aus Bremen holen, dann mach ich wieder mit bei den Waldaktivitäten.



Vooorschlaaag:

Lass Dein Bike im Norden, und komm bei uns vorbei ... zum Hunte-Weser-Kreiseln ... oder so  _( ... gerne auch wieder inklusive dieser speziell-schnellen Eiskreation)_!  

Doch zunächst wünsch ich natürlich angenehmste Bettschwere!  

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juni 2008)

gibt´s schon neuigkeiten von unserem frischoperiertem schotteropfer ?
alles gut überstanden ?

weiterhin gute besserung 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gibt´s schon neuigkeiten von unserem frischoperiertem schotteropfer ?
> alles gut überstanden ?
> 
> weiterhin gute besserung
> ...



Moment........Frau telefoniert mit "Schotteropfer-Frau"

Keiner telef. erreichbar! Gestern war von Verlegung der Schulter OP wegen Ellebogen-Rep. die Rede.
Update folgt!

Update: heute war nur Arm-OP. Ich ruf mal im Krankenhaus an.

DHF


----------



## Kay8719 (30. Juni 2008)

wann is am lindener berg race...diesen samstag kann das sein ?

bitte um antwort

gruß kay


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Juni 2008)

Guckst Du hier:
http://hannover.prinz.de/citylife/citytipps/407424,1,EventSchedule,Mountainbike-Star-Race.html


----------



## Kay8719 (30. Juni 2008)

danke


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Juni 2008)

Nochmal vielen Dank an Schappi für eine weitere tolle Guideleistung von Biergarten zu Biergarten . Vielleicht auch mal ne nette Idee für DK4 . Für Roudy wird das Motto 6/12/1000 (6 Biergärten/12 Weizen/ voll wie 1000 Mann) ausgegeben 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder der Tour







Noch in der Zivilisation, aber man beachte, wie sich der Jungle den Turm zurückerobert






anschließend ging es durch den dichten Regenwald...






...zu einem der zahlreichen Futterplätze, an dem wir von den Touristen ausgiebig bestaunt wurden






anschließend sind wir wieder schnell in den Schutz des Waldes geflüchtet um unseren Kumpel Bambi zu besuchen.






seine Familie dagegen hatte wohl was gegen uns... nachdem wir weg waren, haben die noch ne Pyramide gebaut und das Reh an der Spitze fing an, mit Gänsen zu jonglieren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2008)

Mist...wieder eine Safari verpaßt.
Aber für 6/12/1000 brauch ich noch 1-2 Liter Training.
Zum Glück ist Weizenbier isotonisch und somit...sagen wir mal...straffrei in den Trainingsplan zu integrieren. Aber nach 6/12/100 würde ich auch Bambipyramiden und Gänsejonglage sehen.

Mehr davon
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. Juni 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Moment........Frau telefoniert mit "Schotteropfer-Frau"
> 
> Keiner telef. erreichbar! Gestern war von Verlegung der Schulter OP wegen Ellebogen-Rep. die Rede.
> Update folgt!
> ...



In welchem Krankenhaus ist er denn?
Ich möchte ihn mal besuchen.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (30. Juni 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie wär's von biergarten zu biergarten ?  schei.. auf die himmelsrichtung *lachwech*



Klar gute Idee!!
dann machen wir den HK1 (Hannover Kreisel 1) Homer hat das Motto schon ausgegeben 6/12/1000 ne Tour mit 6 Biergärten durch Hannover ist kein Problem, nur wer holt uns dann ab?
Wir müssen noch schnell einen Termin finden-Vorschläge!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> In welchem Krankenhaus ist er denn?
> Ich möchte ihn mal besuchen.
> gruß
> Schappi



Er ist in Stadthagen, aber warte erst mal ab. Heute entscheidet es sich, ob er event. ohne Schulter-OP auskommt. Dann bekommt er einen Gips und ist schnell wieder raus.
Ich schick dir mal seine Tel.Nr. dort.

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Klar gute Idee!!
> dann machen wir den HK1 (Hannover Kreisel 1) Homer hat das Motto schon ausgegeben 6/12/1000 ne Tour mit 6 Biergärten durch Hannover ist kein Problem, nur wer holt uns dann ab?
> Wir müssen noch schnell einen Termin finden-Vorschläge!
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

brauchen wir dafür überhaupt unsere bikes ( und wenn ja, welches ) , oder reicht nen bollerwagen  ? 
 der der am schluss noch stehen kann, bekommt den schluckspechtpokal *grins*


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Er ist in Stadthagen, aber warte erst mal ab. Heute entscheidet es sich, ob er event. ohne Schulter-OP auskommt. Dann bekommt er einen Gips und ist schnell wieder raus.
> Ich schick dir mal seine Tel.Nr. dort.
> 
> DHF


 
gips , hmmm ????  bei dem wetter ???  armer tom :-(


----------



## schappi (1. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> brauchen wir dafür überhaupt unsere bikes ( und wenn ja, welches ) , oder reicht nen bollerwagen  ?
> der der am schluss noch stehen kann, bekommt den schluckspechtpokal *grins*



Bikes brauchen wir schon dafür, sonst schaffen wir keine 6 Biergärten!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Bikes brauchen wir schon dafür, sonst schaffen wir keine 6 Biergärten!


 

 das wird aber gefährlich für unsere führerscheine 

 wir sollten uns lieber shutteln lassen  

 mindert auch das sturz-und verletztungsrisiko immens


----------



## Loni (1. Juli 2008)

ui, ich hab mal nachgelesen, was Tom passiert ist (war im Urlaub selten online). 
Das ist ja ne schöne Sch%ße!!
Hoffentlich geht's ohne OP und heilt alles gut!
ich drück


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hab wohl heute doch noch etwas Zeit und wollte gegen 16 Uhr noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Wenn jemand mitwill, ich guck nachher noch ma hier rein!


----------



## schappi (1. Juli 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ui, ich hab mal nachgelesen, was Tom passiert ist (war im Urlaub selten online).
> Das ist ja ne schöne Sch%ße!!
> Hoffentlich geht's ohne OP und heilt alles gut!
> ich drück



Ich habe heute Morgen mit ihm telefoniert.
Es sieht im Augeblick nicht so toll aus.
Er ist am Ellenbogen operiert worden, dort wurde ein Schleimbeutel entfernt. der Ellenbogen ist immer noch entzündet und er bekommt Antibiotika,
Am Schultergelenk liegt eine Abplatzung eines Teils der Kugel des Oberarmknochens vor. Aber mit der Entzündung im Ellenbogen wollen dei Ärzte das z. ZT. nicht operieren und schrauben
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

ach ... tom der alte boxer ist in seiner boxkarriere schon bestimmt öfter mal niedergeschlagen worden. der ist zäh und steht wieder auf   bei nem ko bekommt man eine 2 monatige schutzsperre. anders ist das in diesem falle auch nicht. 
 wenn tom wieder fit ist, können wir ja mit ihm den biergartenkreisel1 machen 

 tom altes haus !!! weiterhin gute besserung *daumendrück*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Juli 2008)

Komm Tom !
Den Blich nach Vorn richten und weiter...

Schlimmer geht immer -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4880523&postcount=5367 

Ist da gewählte Lazarett nur am nächsten dran oder auch die richtige Wahl ?
Meine Schwägerin war nicht zufrieden.

Dem - noch unbekannten - "Retter" gebührt ein `Deisterfreunde h.c.´ und ein Platz beim DK³ 

Toi toi toi
Roudy

PS: Besonderer Wink an Hoerman, Schappi, Exto - bitte bis 12.08.08 etwas vorsichtiger sein ! Einer reicht !!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> PS: Besonderer Wink an Hoerman, Schappi, Exto - bitte bis 12.08.08 etwas vorsichtiger sein ! Einer reicht !!


 

 das kann ich dir leider nicht versprechen *grins* . 

 wenn mit mir in saalbach die pferde durchgehen, kann ich für nix garantieren. aber ich bin ja geschützt (hoffe ich , will es aber auch nicht unbedingt ausprobieren, ob's stimmt ). 

 aber du weißt doch selber was passiert, wenn man(n) mit angezogener handbremse fährt ? 

 wird schon schief gehen 

 locker bleiben  und daumen drücken


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2008)

Noch mal ein Vorschlag für den Aufkleber bevor ich mich dahin verziehe, wo die Pinguine leben...





Johann


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juli 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Vorschlag für den Aufkleber bevor ich mich dahin verziehe, wo die Pinguine leben...
> 
> Johann



Wiki sagt dazu:
Der eigentliche Lebensraum der Pinguine ist das offene Meer, an das sie anatomisch hervorragend angepasst sind. Lediglich zum Brüten kehren sie an Land zurück; dort leben sie an den felsigen Küsten der südlichen Kontinente, in kühlen Wäldern der gemäßigten Zonen, an subtropischen Sandstränden, auf weitgehend vegetationslosen Lavafeldern, subantarktischem Grasland oder sogar auf dem Eis der Antarktis. 

Ist das im Zoo Hannover gegeben


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ist da gewählte Lazarett nur am nächsten dran oder auch die richtige Wahl ?
> Meine Schwägerin war nicht zufrieden.
> Dem - noch unbekannten - "Retter" gebührt ein `Deisterfreunde h.c.´ und ein Platz beim DK³
> Toi toi toi
> ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte eher daran.
Was haltet ihr von dem Aufkleber?


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juli 2008)

Geil  will auch hin 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juli 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher daran.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Aufkleber?



Ich hab eher an das Downhillfoto gedacht http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/130727]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2008)

Auch gut


----------



## schappi (1. Juli 2008)

Homer,
ist das Bild von der Brücke über dem Kwai was geworden?
Poste doch mal
Schappi

Wer hat morgen Lust und Zeit zu biken?


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ihttp://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...os/3/2/8/7/2/_/large/Bild_009.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


das hätte tom an der kreuzbuche gebraucht


----------



## exto (1. Juli 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher daran.



Da ist doch grad Winter


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher daran.



nimmst du dein bike mit ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer,
> ist das Bild von der Brücke über dem Kwai was geworden?
> Poste doch mal
> Schappi
> ...



Brückenbild ist im Album. Morgen ist wahrscheinlich Bandprobe, Donnerstag wäre ab 19.00 ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Juli 2008)

So, waren 2 nette Stunden heute. Raketen und Funkturmtrail. Der FTT is jetzt wieder komplett stöckchenfrei. Waren aber nich so viele, der nette Herr wird langsam schwächer. Die Bäume, die im Weg lagen sind auch weg, Forstarbeiter sind doch nich ganz überflüssig.
Ich hab übrigens an anderen Forststraßen, nicht nur an der Kreuzbuche, Schotterhaufen gesehen. Da werden wohl ein paar Kilometer neu aufgebracht. Also an alle Höhenmeter-auf-Forststraßen-Vernichter: Augen auf.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da ist doch grad Winter



Nicht so schlimm, 25-30°C sind dich auszuhalten, oder? 




hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nimmst du dein bike mit ?



Nein, meins leider nicht. Aber ich soll den Helm mitbringen, anscheinend haben die da eins für mich

Vielleicht kann ich zwischendurch mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen, mal sehen.

Johann


----------



## schappi (2. Juli 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Brückenbild ist im Album. Morgen ist wahrscheinlich Bandprobe, Donnerstag wäre ab 19.00 ok.



Ja unsere Überquerung der Brücke über den Kwai sollten wir doch nicht unterschlagen:




Schappi


----------



## Slidger (2. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,

in der Hannoverschen Neuen Presse war ein Artikel, dass die CDU dafür ist, im Deister einen ausgewiesenen Trail für Biker einzurichten.
So wie es aussieht, tut sich ja doch was.
Nur, welcher Trail wird ausgesucht und mit wem wird, oder wurde bis jetzt Kontakt aufgenommen?
Also mal alle Sympathisanten der CDU... auf gehts, zeigt eurer Partei wo es den Berg runtergeht.

MfG

Bernd


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juli 2008)

ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mal gelesen, daß der Jägerstieg als Biketrail ausgewiesen werden soll. Das stand in Verbindung mit dem Unterhalt der Stadt Springe für den Annaturm in der Deister-Leine


----------



## dinosaur (2. Juli 2008)

Das Schappi jetzt auch schon im Bremer "Weser Report" wirbt ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben






[/URL][/IMG]
Für mich heisst es trotzdem: DK3: bin nicht dabei 
aber es wär ja wahrscheinlich eh nicht schlammig genug für mich
bis demnext mal wieder
Ciao
dino


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2008)

Schade eigentlich, daß du nicht dabei sein kannst.
Da habe ich so viel Aufwand getrieben und Zeitungsartikel geschrieben. und du mäkelst weil es wahrscheinlich nicht schlammig genug sein wird!
Ich kann auch noch Dauerregen bestellen für den Herren Dino!(damit der sich dann wohlfühlt)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2008)

Jungs und Mädels,
ran hier nur noch 100 Postings und wir sind der stärkste Thread.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juli 2008)

Also CDU und Freeridestrecke, da hab ich arge Bedenken, das da was vernünftiges bei rauskommt. Irgendwie passt das garnich zusammen, aber ich lass mich gern positiv überraschen!
Am Samstag bin ich wohl ab mittag im Deister unterwegs, vllt sieht man sich!


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels,
> ran hier nur noch 100 Postings und wir sind der stärkste Thread.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 ... verklickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels,
> ran hier nur noch 100 Postings und wir sind der stärkste Thread.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Das sollte wohl zu machen sein.

Heute Abend plane ich eine lockere Hardtailrunde mit wenich Trails.
Start Bredenbeck ca. 18 Uhr 2-2,5h mit unter 1000hm.
Wenn es dann doch regnet gehe ich in die Muckibude.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das sollte wohl zu machen sein.
> 
> Heute Abend plane ich eine lockere Hardtailrunde mit wenich Trails.
> Start Bredenbeck ca. 18 Uhr 2-2,5h mit unter 1000hm.
> ...


 

 bei deinem glück .... *lach* 

 viel spaß in der muckibude ;-)


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich wohl ab mittag im Deister unterwegs, vllt sieht man sich!


 

 dir dann viel spaß im deister. 

 schappi und ich lassen uns von varadero seine heimat um salzburg zeigen *freu*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2008)

Lt. Wetterbericht: etwas Regen am Abend. Aber dafür morgen dann so richtig bis 20L/qm und 10 Grad kälter.

Also heute biken mit Wasserkühlung und morgen Schlammcatchen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2008)

ich bike erst am späten samstag nachmittag wieder  

 und dann auch gleich 7 tage


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2008)

wann kommst du vorbei wg dem Radträger?

Ich muss noch in die Stadt was für nächste Woche kaufen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> wann kommst du vorbei wg dem Radträger?
> 
> Ich muss noch in die Stadt was für nächste Woche kaufen.


 
ruf dich an, wenn ich von meinem dad losfahre. denke aber nicht vor 18,30h .


----------



## varadero (3. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich muss noch in die Stadt was für nächste Woche kaufen.


was denn?? 

Hab ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich Schönwetterbiker bin und ausschließlich bei mind. +25°C, wolkenfreiem Himmel und garantiertem Omegahoch radeln gehe? 

So, jetzt aber raus aus dem heißen Büro und noch schnell die letzte Kontrollrunde drehen, ob alles bereit ist für die Gäste!! 

Varadero


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ruf dich an, wenn ich von meinem dad losfahre. denke aber nicht vor 18,30h .



Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> was denn??
> 
> Hab ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich Schönwetterbiker bin und ausschließlich bei mind. +25°C, wolkenfreiem Himmel und garantiertem Omegahoch radeln gehe?
> 
> ...



Ne große Kerze,
die ich in der Kirche spenden kann, damit es nächste Woche gutes Wetter wird.
Bis Samstag (freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig)
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> was denn??
> 
> Hab ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich Schönwetterbiker bin und ausschließlich bei mind. +25°C, wolkenfreiem Himmel und garantiertem Omegahoch radeln gehe?
> 
> ...


 
na dann wollen wir nochmal alle daumen für gutes wetter drücken. ich werde aber auch die regenklamotten einpacken. bei unserem glück regnet's wieder ;-)


----------



## dinosaur (3. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels,
> ran hier nur noch 100 Postings und wir sind der stärkste Thread.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hab schon mit den Admins gesprochen: wenn ihr unseren Bremer fred überrundet wird das hier in "Spammen im Deister" umbenannt

Ciao
dino


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2008)

Das hättest du wohl gerne!

Dann ist ein für alle Mal Klar das das hier nicht nur der beste, sondern auch der größte Fred in Norddeutschland ist!
Mit besten Grüßen aus dem Deister
Lass dich mal wieder sehen.

Schappi


----------



## cvrider (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo!Ich bin der neue hier in diesem Thread!Heiße Christian,bin 26 Jahre und fahre seit ca.4Jahren MTB,leider immer alleineWürde gerne bald mal an eine Tour/Trails mit euch fahren!?War noch nie am Deister,das soll sich jetzt ändern  Bis bald,Chris


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juli 2008)

cvrider schrieb:


> Hallo!Ich bin der neue hier in diesem Thread!Heiße Christian,bin 26 Jahre und fahre seit ca.4Jahren MTB,leider immer alleineWürde gerne bald mal an eine Tour/Trails mit euch fahren!?War noch nie am Deister,das soll sich jetzt ändern  Bis bald,Chris



Hallo Chris,
fährst du gern gemütlich oder bist Du im Dauertraining? magst Du technische Trails oder lieber Forstautobahnen? Dann bist Du hier richtig   unser Guidepapa ist jetzt leider erstmal in den Alpen aber am Samstag mittags werde ich mit Evil Knievel (der hat den Deister quasi angepflanzt) ne Runde drehn komm doch einfach mit. Ich wär sehr dafür vom Besucherberkwerk Barsinghausen aus zu starten. @Evil? Zeit 12.00? Ort BBW ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cvrider (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Homer!Fahre jeden Tag 25Km zur Arbeit und danach noch in Marienwerder nen par Runden,bin also ganz gut in Form denke ichBin eigentlich für alles zu haben ob technische Trails,schnelle Abfahrten oder einfach nur gemütlich dahin rollen.Mir fehlt leider noch ein gescheiter Helm und nen vernünftiger RucksackDauert noch ein wenig HomerDa ich kein Führeschein besitze werde ich dann mit Bahn anreisen!Kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut aus,weiss nur das ich glaub ich Wennigsen oder Barsinghausen aussteigen muß!?Bis bald,Chris


----------



## ralfathome (3. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels,
> ran hier nur noch 100 Postings und wir sind der stärkste Thread.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


moin,
eigentlich bin ich ja mehr der Genußspamer, aber wenn es Dir hilft Ziele schneller zu erreichen poste ich auch gern hier mal was.

Gruß aus dem bald zweitdingens Fred
ralf


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das sollte wohl zu machen sein.
> 
> Heute Abend plane ich eine lockere Hardtailrunde mit wenich Trails.
> Start Bredenbeck ca. 18 Uhr 2-2,5h mit unter 1000hm.
> ...



und roudy ,

wie war´s in der muckibude  ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2008)

flo alias firefighter76

bikest du noch , oder spielst du schon golf ?

ich vermisse deine anmeldung für den deisterkreisel 

was los ????


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und roudy ,
> wie war´s in der muckibude  ?




Es ist wie immer !
Ich will etwas länger fahren und es gallert 

Hätte ich doch, wie Schappi, noch ´ne Kerze angezündet 
Naja, Muckibude war dann eben die Notlösung.
Spaß macht das nie - bringt aber fürs Rad ´ne Menge. 
Ich hatte den ganzen Laden für mich allein
.
Das ist der Vorteile eines FirmenFitnessCenters im Sommer geht da keiner so gern hin.
So hatte ich während des 2 Stunden-Komplett-WorkOuts meine Ruhe.
Beim nächsten Mal haue ich aber DVD a la ROAM oder The Collective in den Player 

So am WE sind dann Wiehen, Teuto und Deister dran.
Leider ohne genaue Zeit und Reihenfolge - also eher wieder allein.


----------



## Slidger (3. Juli 2008)

cvrider schrieb:


> Hallo Homer!Fahre jeden Tag 25Km zur Arbeit und danach noch in Marienwerder nen par Runden,bin also ganz gut in Form denke ichBin eigentlich für alles zu haben ob technische Trails,schnelle Abfahrten oder einfach nur gemütlich dahin rollen.Mir fehlt leider noch ein gescheiter Helm und nen vernünftiger RucksackDauert noch ein wenig HomerDa ich kein Führeschein besitze werde ich dann mit Bahn anreisen!Kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut aus,weiss nur das ich glaub ich Wennigsen oder Barsinghausen aussteigen muß!?Bis bald,Chris



Hallo CV,

Marienwerder...
vielleicht kann ich dich ja mal mitnehmen ich komme aus Berenbostel.
Samstag ist bei mir mal locker geplant elf Uhr BBW..


Bernd


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo Homer!
Da ich Freitag noch Spätdienst hab würd ich gern so 13 Uhr starten. Ich komm zum BBW.
Den 2 Wilden wünsch ich ne schöne Alpenwoche und gutes Wetter. In Saalbach wird grad der Slopestyle neu gebaut, ich hab da sonen schönen 10 Meter hohen Drop gesehen, könnt ihr ja ma anchecken!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juli 2008)

Also Samstag 13.00 BBW. Slidger, CV? seid ihr dabei?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Den 2 Wilden wünsch ich ne schöne Alpenwoche und gutes Wetter. In Saalbach wird grad der Slopestyle neu gebaut, ich hab da sonen schönen 10 Meter hohen Drop gesehen, könnt ihr ja ma anchecken!


 

 hallo evil, vielen dank. das wetter ist wie immer, wenn hoerman richtung alpen aufbricht (zumindest im sommer) , besch...eiden :-(. 

 aber als erfahrener dk1-2 und e1-teilnehmer sind wir das ja gewöhnt 

 den drop in saalbach schau ich mir an , anchecken mach mal lieber selbst *grins* 

 vielleicht kann varadero ja nächste woche ein paar update's von unserer alpenwoche schon mal vorab reinstellen , um auch auf dem laufenden zu halten 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2008)

p.s. 
 gibt's eigentlich neuigkeiten von tom und seinem gesundheitszustand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (4. Juli 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Also Samstag 13.00 BBW. Slidger, CV? seid ihr dabei?



wann und wo seid Ihr auf dem Kammweg ? dann würde ich gerne ein Stück mitradeln


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> p.s.
> gibt's eigentlich neuigkeiten von tom und seinem gesundheitszustand ?



nö, Arm ist noch zu stark entzündet. Deshalb wird Schulter zur Zeit nicht rep. 
Event. kommt er für das We raus. Er will noch ein paar Optionen checken.
Aber als Beamter gehts ihm da sehr gut. Die Kassenpatienten liegen im Keller und bekommen das was von seinem Gourmetessen überbleibt 

Gruß und super schöne Tage für euch 2 (3) im Ösi-Land 

DHF


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hallo Homer!
> Da ich Freitag noch Spätdienst hab würd ich gern so 13 Uhr starten. Ich komm zum BBW.
> Den 2 Wilden wünsch ich ne schöne Alpenwoche und gutes Wetter. In Saalbach wird grad der Slopestyle neu gebaut, ich hab da sonen schönen 10 Meter hohen Drop gesehen, könnt ihr ja ma anchecken!



Da habe ich meiner Frau von erzählt, worauf sie mir sofort die Steckachse meines Torques gepfändet hat (keine gute Idee, sprich niemals mit Ehefrauen über 10m Drops auch nicht im Spass). Zum Glück habe ich noch Ersatz von dem Sie nichts weiß
werde mich Morgen um 5:45 Uhr heimlich aus dem Hause schleichen. Bin dann um 6:00 Uhr bei dir Hoerman.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> nö, Arm ist noch zu stark entzündet. Deshalb wird Schulter zur Zeit nicht rep.
> Event. kommt er für das We raus. Er will noch ein paar Optionen checken.
> Aber als Beamter gehts ihm da sehr gut. Die Kassenpatienten liegen im Keller und bekommen das was von seinem Gourmetessen überbleibt
> 
> ...


Hat er dir schon von seiner persöhnlichen Privatschwester (blond besonders attraktiv) erzählt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2008)

@ schappi
 herzlichen glückwunsch zum 5555 sten beitrag )))) 

 ich trinke alkoholfreies weizen


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2008)

Morgen früh gibts erstmal einen starken Kaffee.

Wetterbericht sieht ja ehr mäßig aus,
Varadero mach was!!!

Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte gestern meinen 1-Stündigen Vollwaschgang. Ich war wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, laut (meinem)Wetterbericht hätte es so gegen 22Uhr nicht regnen sollen.   Irgend etwas ist da wohl schief gelaufen,denn was da runter kam war eine Kategorie über ,,Regen".  Mit ein bißchen Kernseife unter Sitz und Achseln hätte ich das Duschen danach lassen können. 
Ich will zwar nicht zu den ,,Schön Wetter Bikern " überlaufen aber das war über meinem Geschmack.
P.S. Ich bin am Sonntag wieder im Deister, wer noch?


----------



## Scott-y (4. Juli 2008)

@ cvrider  
Helm und Rucksack sollten doch kein Problem darstellen. Da gibts doch nur 2 Probleme zu lösen : Wieviel will ich ausgeben  und welchen bekomme ich dafür.
 Das Anreisen mit der Bahn stellt kein Problem dar. Ich mache das regelmäßig, auch wenn ich ein Auto habe. Je nach Treffpunkt bist du spätestens( bei deinem Training) nach 30 min da. 
Warte nicht zu lang mit den Kauf, denn du verpasst viel. Wir sind alle hier Deister-Junkie´s.
 P.S. Karstadt Sport hat eine riesige Auswahl an Deuter und auch noch anderen Marken.     Nein ich bekomme keine Provision!!


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> p.s.
> gibt's eigentlich neuigkeiten von tom und seinem gesundheitszustand ?



Habe gerade mit Tom telefoniert:
der Ellenbogen ist noch immer entzündet.
er kommt über das Wochenende raus und am Montag wird dann seine Schulter operiert.
Schöne Grüße an Euch alle.
Heute Nachmittag musser er erstmal hier alles lesen.
Selbst privatpatienten haben im Krankenhaus keinen Internetanschluss.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (4. Juli 2008)

Die besten Genesungswünsche an Barbie SHG. 
Leider ist sein Rad zu groß für mich.

Bin vor ein paar Tagen auch die selbe Strecke gefahren und wußte von der Anschüttung, lese ja mit. Trotz toller gelber Brille und reingestecktem Zweig kaum zu sehen, selbst aus kurzer Entfernung- mein Mitfahrer ist reingesemmelt, aber ohne Folgen.
Mit Nr. 5454 hat schappi Recht, ist ein Hindernis und man darf auf dem Weg mit dem Rad fahren, also haben die Wegebauer statt Wegen ******** gebaut.

Wenn Barbie SMG, SE ( Schmerzensgeld, Schadenersatz)  verlangt, haben wir richtig Spaß mit  den Forstleuten
Ich würde den Unfall beim Forst melden, falls Barbies PKV ( private Krankenversicherung) das nicht bereits von sich aus unternommen hat. 

Tut sicher richtig weh, nicht zur FA-  Aussenprüfung zu dürfen, gell Barbie ?


Taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Juli 2008)

@Madeba
Wir müssten theoretisch gegen 13:45 am Nordmannsturm sein.


----------



## mastercremaster (4. Juli 2008)

hey evel
wenn das wetter morgen nicht zu mies wird, bin ich auch am start! treffen am nm-turm um 13.45uhr, oder schon woanders zu füherem zeitpunkt?
greetz


----------



## cvrider (4. Juli 2008)

Slidger schrieb:


> Hallo CV,
> 
> Marienwerder...
> vielleicht kann ich dich ja mal mitnehmen ich komme aus Berenbostel.
> ...



Hey Slidger!Wohne in Letter,ist ja fast nur ein Steinwurf von dir entferntMuß diesen Samstag arbeiten,wäre aber super wenn du mich mal mitnehmen könntest, komme auf jeden Fall  auf dein Angebot zurück wenn du willst!?Bis bald Chris


----------



## cvrider (4. Juli 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> @ cvrider
> Helm und Rucksack sollten doch kein Problem darstellen. Da gibts doch nur 2 Probleme zu lösen : Wieviel will ich ausgeben  und welchen bekomme ich dafür.
> Das Anreisen mit der Bahn stellt kein Problem dar. Ich mache das regelmäßig, auch wenn ich ein Auto habe. Je nach Treffpunkt bist du spätestens( bei deinem Training) nach 30 min da.
> Warte nicht zu lang mit den Kauf, denn du verpasst viel. Wir sind alle hier Deister-Junkie´s.
> P.S. Karstadt Sport hat eine riesige Auswahl an Deuter und auch noch anderen Marken.     Nein ich bekomme keine Provision!!



Hallo Scott-y!Muß heute eh in die City(bei meiner Domain hat sich das Zugstufenrädchen verabschiedet,Gewinde ist aber noch dransowas passiert auch nur mir)naja bei der gelegenheit werde ich mal nach Rucksack,Helm schauen.
p.s War gester auch mit bike unterwegs als es so geschüttet hat!War echt lustig zu sehen wie alle sich schnell eine Unterstellmöglichkeit gesucht haben,fand es eigentlich ganz erfrischen im Gegensatz zu den letzten heißen Tagen.Bis bald,Chris


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juli 2008)

cvrider schrieb:


> Hallo Scott-y!Muß heute eh in die City(bei meiner Domain hat sich das Zugstufenrädchen verabschiedet,Gewinde ist aber noch dransowas passiert auch nur mir)naja bei der gelegenheit werde ich mal nach Rucksack,Helm schauen.
> p.s War gester auch mit bike unterwegs als es so geschüttet hat!War echt lustig zu sehen wie alle sich schnell eine Unterstellmöglichkeit gesucht haben,fand es eigentlich ganz erfrischen im Gegensatz zu den letzten heißen Tagen.Bis bald,Chris



Falls du noch nicht weißt, wo du danach schauen willst, guck mal hier vorbei 

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cvrider (4. Juli 2008)

@Samy
Danke erstmal für deinen Tipp.Werde vielleicht mal vorbeischauen fals ich morgen nichts finde.Heute hatte ich dann doch keine Lust mehr zu gucken und anzuprobieren.War nur kurz zu meinem Bike Dealer wegen meiner Verstellschraube und dann wieder nach Hause.Werde morgen nach der Arbeit schon was finden!  Chris


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. Juli 2008)

hallo leute,
melde mich aus dem firstclass-krankenhaus zurück.
habe jetzt 2 tage heimaturlaub, sonntag gehts dann zurück und montag bekomme ich dann die schraube in die schulter, falls sich der bruch nicht verschiebt.

*vielen dank nochmal an alle für die genesungswünsche.*

mal schauen wie lange die schulter ruhig gestellt werden muss.
ich will natürlich so schnell wie möglich mit krankengymnastik bzw. aufbautraining anfangen.

@taxi: ich habe bisher noch nichts weiter unternommen, nur meine krankenkasse und unfallversicherung informiert. nach der op. werde ich entscheiden ob ich was unternehme oder nicht. vielleicht melde ich mich in der sache nochmal bei dir.

also dann allen weiterhin viel spaß
auf den trails im deister/österreich/oder sonstwo

gruß tom


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> flo alias firefighter76
> 
> bikest du noch , oder spielst du schon golf ?
> 
> ...



nein ich golfe noch nicht sören
bin noch am überlegen wegen DK3 habe am donnerstag davor ein termin zum tattoo stechen weiß nicht ob das dann schon geht termin steht schon seit 3monaten
aber anmelden kann ich mich ja schon mal wenn ich hier gerade schreibe


@schappi:meldung für DK3 ja ich will

gruß flo


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG *wir am Schluss an den Meistbietenden versteigert, dafür bekommt Barbie einen Blumenstrauss (oder doch besser Rotwein) zur Geneseung*
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 Madeba 2
25 Firefighter76
26 Varadero *(ja Markus der Platz ist für dich reserviert!)*
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen wegen DK3 habe am donnerstag davor ein termin zum tattoo stechen weiß nicht ob das dann schon geht termin steht schon seit 3monaten
> aber anmelden kann ich mich ja schon mal wenn ich hier gerade schreibe
> 
> 
> ...



um ausreden bist du aber auch echt nicht verlegen. 
wenn du dir nicht gleich nen ganzkörpertattoo stechen läßt, zieht die ausrede diesmal nicht. 
da mußt du dir dann aber was besseres zur absage einfallen lassen


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2008)

Varadero 
wir kommen!
Auto ist gepackt um 6:00 Uhr gehts bei Hoerman los. Wenn alles gut läuft sind wir so gegen 14:00 Uhr bei dir.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das gute Wetter!
bis Morgen 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das gute Wetter!
> bis Morgen
> Schappi



das wird das problem sein 
samstag ist sonne pur angesagt
sonntag ab nachmittags gewitter 
montag den ganzen tag regen 

danach kann´s eigentlich nur noch besser werden 

aber wir sind ja schlechtwettererprobt.


----------



## Madeba (4. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> 6:00 Uhr gehts bei Hoerman los.



Gute Reise !

Und immer dran denken: wenn Euch ein(e) Unbekannte(r) in einer fremdartigen Sprache anspricht, mit "*ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen !*" antworten 

 

Bringt Euch und Eure Bikes heile wieder nach Hause...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juli 2008)

hoerman und schappi, viel Spaß und bis zum DK3!
Johann


----------



## varadero (4. Juli 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> *ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen !*


 
Wie sprechen aber schon auch deutsch (od. so was ähnliches) hier!!! 

@schappi+heorman: super, ich erwarte euren Anruf und wünsche euch wenig Verkehr!
Das schöne Wetter morgen + Sonntag sollten wir wirklich nutzen, denn die Wetterprognose .... 

Bis morgen!
Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2008)

dann pack ich mal schnell zuende  

soll ich auch sommersachen einpacken, oder reichen die wintersachen ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Juli 2008)

@mastercremaster
Wir treffen uns um 13 Uhr am Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen, is direkt neben der Polizei.
Grüße!!!


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Juli 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @mastercremaster
> Wir treffen uns um 13 Uhr am Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen, is direkt neben der Polizei.
> Grüße!!!


Komme auch!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juli 2008)

So, ich melde mich dann mal für die nächsten 6 Wochen ab. Schüleraustausch nach Südafrika  
Viel Spaß heute und den restlichen Sommer im Deister oder sonstwo!
Zum DK3 bin ich wieder da.

Bis dann, Johann


----------



## heyho (5. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich habe hier schon öfter vom "Raketentrail" gelesen. Kann mir jemand verraten wo der ist? Vielleicht kenn ich den auch nur unter anderem Namen...


Gruß
heyho


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Juli 2008)

Hieß früher Little Kaprun. Komm einfach ma mit!


----------



## heyho (5. Juli 2008)

Joa, bin ab 13:30 heute im Deister...wohl erstmal im Westen. Vielleicht läuft man sich ja übern Weg. Little Kaprun sagt mir auch nix


----------



## exto (5. Juli 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich dann mal für die nächsten 6 Wochen ab. Schüleraustausch nach Südafrika
> Viel Spaß heute und den restlichen Sommer im Deister oder sonstwo!
> Zum DK3 bin ich wieder da.
> 
> Bis dann, Johann



Dann viel Spass. Brich dir nicht wieder irgendwas


----------



## Scott-y (6. Juli 2008)

Hab ich was überlesen? Wo sind denn hier die Sonntagsfahrer? Ich will Vormittags los. Wo im Deister ist gleich, mit der Zeit kann ich auch felxibel sein. Ich schau morgen(heute) so gegen 9-10 Uhr rein falls sich noch jemand findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (6. Juli 2008)

Hi Mario!

Hast Du noch Deinen Sigma 2006 auf´m Oberrohr? Habe meinen zurückgegeben aber vergessen ein paar Teile einzupacken (Ersatzhalterung und Brustgurt). Wenn Du willst, kannst Du die haben!
Der Heuschnupfen hat mich dieses Jahr voll erwischt; Medizin half nicht! So langsam geht´s mir wieder´n bisschen besser! Bin dabei meine Kondition wieder hochzufahren!

Gruß

Peter (Liteville)


----------



## Scott-y (6. Juli 2008)

@Epinephrin 
Das ist nicht schlecht. Heb es gut auf und laß uns dann mal zu biken treffen. 

Ich war für 2,5h in den BB, klassisch verirrt. Mein Navi  ist nicht so toll hat mir aber trotzdem geholfen. Nach 2h meldeten meine Batterien ,,LOW BAT,, Gerade an einer Stelle wo ich es brauchte zum Glück hatte ich Ersatz dabei. Einige Trails mir @Barbie habe ich noch gefunden. Ich mußte aber meine Runde etwas kürzen, aus Zeitmangel.


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hier der erste Bericht von Hoerman und Schappi zu Besuch bei Varadero.
Gestern um 14:00 Uhr angekommen, um 15:30 Uhr auf dem Bike gesessen. Varadero hat uns auf den Geiskopf geführt 39km und 1200hm.
Heute mit Varadero und seinem Kumpel Michi bei 30°C auf das Zwölferhorn (am Wolfgangsee) gekurbelt super Aussicht bei spitzen Wetter. Anschließend sind wir noch in den Wolfgangsee gesprungen und geschwommen.Am späten Nachmitag wir waren gerade zurück gab es ein dickes Gewitter. Morgen ab Mittag wird das Wetter wieder sonnig, dann geht es wieder los.
Bilder folgen von Varadero.
Bis demnächst!
Gruß
Schappi
25km und wieder 1200hm


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juli 2008)

Ihr wollte doch nur das wir heulend vor Neid vor dem PC sitzen.

 Hat schon geklappt 

Ich war 3-Tage im Teutoburger Wald und rund um OS unterwegs.
Immerhin auch 140 km mit 2000 hm. Trailfrei und Spaßarm.
Aber im Teuto gibt es auch Strecken, die an Grab & Co erinnern. Alles Sachen, die man nicht mehr mit dem HT und vor allem nicht alleine fahren sollte.
Einen Sprung wie das Grab habe ich auch gefunden.

Euch noch viel Spaß und zeigt uns Bilder


----------



## varadero (6. Juli 2008)

Sodala, die Mäde.... ähhh nein, die Jungs sind im Bett, waren ja total fertig die Armen! 
Und ich muss hier noch schuften! 

Gestern waren wir am G*ai*s*berg* Schappi, aber egal:



Schappi und Hoerman über der Stadt Salzburg; rechts am Horizont ist der Chiemsee zu erkennen und rechts von Hoermans Rücken die Festung Hohensalzburg bzw. die Altstadt von Salzburg - aber das hat eure Jungs überhaupt nicht interessiert! Die wollten immer nur wissen: "wo geht's hier jetzt runter??" 
Am Schluss des Tages musste übrigens noch ein "billiger Versender" Sram Trigger dran glauben.

wer kennt diese Waden?




Schappi hats getan!!!  (Und ich hab schamlos abgedrückt!!)




schwitzen die?  jetzt schon??




und schon wieder macht er es!!!!! (hoffentlich sieht Schappi das erst zu Hause  )




Kontrolle der neuen:




Hm - Was sollen uns DIESE Blicke sagen?? Ist es nicht lustig? 


 


Doch doch, 2h Uphill bringen es total!! 

Das Ziel schon fast in Sicht:


 



Wolfgangsee


 



weiter über die Alm:




geschafft!!! ca. 1000Hm über dem Wolfgangsee/St. Gilgen



(der obere See ist übrigens der Mondsee)

von links unten nach oben kommend sind wir dann in Bildmitte "umgekehrt" und die rechte Strasse herauf gekommen:



im Hintergrund der Hochkönig (noch mit viel Schnee) sowie der Hohe Göll den wir diese Woche noch umrunden wollen

Mittagessen mit Aussicht:




Leider habe ich vom Sprung in die Fluten (Wolfgangsee, 6.7.08 20:00, St. Gilgen: 21.2°C Hoerman!!!) keine Bilder gemacht. 

Der nette Onkel kann bleiben findet mein Sohn. 



(DANKE für die Einladung!!!)

So, morgen geht es weiter wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.
Nach dem Frühstück muß ich nur noch irgendwie die leicht unterschiedlichen Tourenwünsche (Hoerman: 2000Hm in einer Tour wären schon super; Schappi: morgen machen wir mal langsam) in eine nette Runde packen! 

So, jetzt aber rasch ins Bett - ich will ja morgen nicht der Letzte sein.
Varadero

PS: durch einen dummen Fehler beim Upload sind die Bilder leider sehr schlecht konvertiert und daher eher von bescheidener Qualität!


----------



## Slidger (7. Juli 2008)

Danke für den schönen Reisebericht!

Also bei mir sind die Bilder gestochen scharf!

Besonders die wo geschoben wird...

Ich will auch wieder in die Alpen...
Das bisschen bergauf...


MfG

Bernd

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Juli 2008)

Danke Varadero für Die Tollen Bilder!

aber heute haben wir ihn nicht auf das Bike bekommen, es war eine 40% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Wir haben eine neue Interpretation der Abkürzung SSWB gefunden:
Salzburger Schönwetter Biker.
Morgen geht es um den Hohen Göll.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## kippi (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

kommt irgendjemand mit einem Liteville aus der Region Hannover?
Würde gerne mal auf einem Liteville in M probesitzen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Danke Varadero für Die Tollen Bilder!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Jungs! Das sieht ja mehr nach einer Wanderung aus, als nach einer MTB-Tour 
Habt ihr denn auch die richtigen Wanderschuhe mitgenommen  ?
Mit den "Spezialschuhen für Geländefahrräder" soll das ja sehr gefährlich sein 
Und Kulturbanausen sind die 2 auch noch  Salzburg ist doch voll die Superstadt  
Viel Spaß bei der Umrundung des Hohen Göll, da hat mein Vater sich im 2.Weltkrieg oben mit seinen Kameraden verschanzt 

Gruß DHF


----------



## eisenmann1 (7. Juli 2008)

Hi jungs,

hier mal ein Link zu unserer Transalp (Oberstdorf-Poschiavo) insgesammt 9000hm abgestrammpelt 

Transalp08

Da war auch einiges bei zum hoch und wieder runterlaufen bei. Den Fimberpass fand ich sehr anspruchsvoll abwärts. Da bin ich einmal übern Lenker abgestiegen. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert ;-)

Gruss vom Eisenmann


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Juli 2008)

Moin moin! 
Hier in Suedafrika ist im Winter Sommer!! Im TV lauft ganz selbstverstaendlich DH und CC.
Ich fahre ein Trek mit Starrgabel.
Mein Helm wurde von einem Hund zerbissen
@Lena: Wo waren nochmal UE und AE? 
So langsam fang ich schon an, auf Englisch zu denken...
Wir sind hier immer die einzigen, die mit dem Fahrrad fahren. Alle anderen gehen zu Fuss.
Wahrscheinlich kann ich nicht direkt anworten, weil ich hier nicht so oft den PC nutzen will. Ich bin ja hier, um weg zu sein, und nicht, um zu Hause zu sein.

Happy tails,
Johann


----------



## Scott-y (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo kippi!    Auf der selben Seite @Epinephrin  (Beitrag 5587) fährt eins. Schreib ihm mal ne PN.


----------



## varadero (7. Juli 2008)

Tag 3 der Deister Geister in Salzburg:
Leider war das Wetter heute genau so wie es der Wetterbericht vorhergesagt hat - sogar noch ein wenig besch......er! 

Deshalb habe ich heute Vormittag eine Hannover, Deister, ... Führung via Googel Earth bekommen.
Später waren wir shoppen (Shappi hat jetzt einen GIRO Remedy fullface Helm) und am Nachmittag gabs noch eine Altstadtführung, auf die sich Hoerman extrem gefreut hat - fast hätte er vorher noch 40°C Fieber bekommen!!!!
Das Bier hat anscheinen aber auch Ihm geschmeckt! 



 

 

 


(Am letzten Bild ist übrigens die Wiese am Gaisberg zu erkennen - links von der Fahne, auf der Shappi und Hoerman weiter oben am ersten Bild stehen.)

Sollte morgen nicht 10cm Wasser auf den Strassen stehen, wollen wir dann doch noch um den Hohen Göll radeln.

so long
Varadero


----------



## Phil81 (8. Juli 2008)

Fahre ein Liteville (XL) aber nicht wirklich in deiner Größe... aufgebaut mit ner Lyrik. Dürfte dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Phil81 (8. Juli 2008)

Ansonsten Pedalritter allerdings in Göttingen hat (ruf aber vorher lieber durch) eins zur Probefahrt stehen. Bei so einem teuren Rahmen fallen die Fahrtkosten eh nicht so ins Gewicht 

http://pedalritter.de/laden/

Ansonsten noch CNC in HH

http://www.cnc-bike.de/main.html

Wenn du es richtig auf Herz und Nieren testen willst kannt du natürlich das ganze auch mit einem Urlaub verbinden und direkt bei Liteville vorbei fahren.

Dort hast du auch die Möglichkeit das Ding über die "Werkstrails" zu scheuchen.
Allerdings liegt der Algäu nun nicht gerade um die Ecke.


----------



## schappi (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben heute die Tour um den hohen Göll gemacht.
War super. 55km 1600hm (Davon 250hm Tragepassage) und knapp 5hFahrzeit.
Landschaftlich super wir haben 3 std keinen Menschen gesehen nur 3 Gemsen. Bilder folgen noch von Varadero.
Varadero hat sich als echter SSWB  erwiesen. Er hat über jeden Regentropfen gemeckert und behauptet sein Bike würde mit Korrosionsschäden zusammenbrechen, Nächste Woche will er es neu lackieren! 
Morgen geht es auf den Kehlstein zu Hitlers Teehaus (wenn wir Varadero bei möglichen Regenschauern vor die Tür bekommen)

Die Schanzanlagen am Göll sind also von von deinem Vater Downhillfaller

Bis Morgen.
Am Donnerstag geht es in Saalbach mit der 5 Gondeltour und dem Torque und dem neuen knitterfreien Hut weiter.

Gruß
Schappi und Hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Schanzanlagen am Göll sind also von von deinem Vater Downhillfaller
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi und Hoerman



Ja, bis die Alliierten sie da oben in Gefangenschaft genommen haben. Ist da echt noch was zu sehen ?
Ich war mal so vor 20-25 Jahren das letzte Mal dort. Ist schon ne tolle Gegend da.
Hier ist jetzt euer schlechtes Wetter auch angekommen  

Barbie hat seine OP am Montag bekommen und kommt wohl morgen raus

Viel Spaß noch bei den Ösies

DHF


----------



## varadero (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Hier die angekündigten Bilder, weil ich aber schon lieber im Bett liegen würde diesmal in kurzer Form:

auf der Oberjochalm:


 


mit unserem Tagesziel dem Stahlhaus im ersten Bild links oben

ja wer kommt denn da?




die letzten fahrbaren Meter bergauf:




jetzt fehlt nur noch Regen!




umhertollende Gämsen




geschafft! am Carl v. Stahlhaus auf 1736m:


 


(Grenze zwischen Salzburg/Österreich und Bayern/Deutschland)

Blick Richtung Süd-Westen:




das Weißbier vom Schneibsteinhaus lockt die beiden einfach zu sehr - die Aussicht ist plötzlich nebensächlich  :


 



vom Obersalzberg Richtung Salzbug




gute Nacht!
Varadero


----------



## chris2305 (9. Juli 2008)

kippi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommt irgendjemand mit einem Liteville aus der Region Hannover?
> Würde gerne mal auf einem Liteville in M probesitzen.
> ...



[email protected]

schreib ihm mal ne Mail. Wohnt in Bad Münder, bei der Rahmengröße bin ich nicht genau sicher M oder L


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Juli 2008)

Man merkt doch gleich das Schappi & Hoerman weg sind 
Die 2 Labertaschen  haben uns ja auf Platz 1 in Norddeutschland gebracht, aber nun sind die Bremer wieder an uns vorbei gezogen

Hier die Statistik :

Wer hat geschrieben? 
Beiträge: 5.605 
Benutzername Beiträge 
schappi  971 
hoerman2201  886 
exto  383 
Downhillfaller  362 
Loni  271 
Homer_Simplon  252 
roudy_da_tree  240 
slaine  178 
Barbie SHG  167 
SamyRSJ4  134 
Scott-y  104 

Also was ist los exto und co ? Alle schon in den Ferien 
Und was ist mit dem Herrn *Luky-Luke-03 *??? Immer noch am Tremalzo in Gedanken??? Wir wollen einen Reisebericht !!!!!!!!

Viele Grüße

DHF


----------



## Loni (9. Juli 2008)

da hier nix los ist und ich mein MTB noch immer nicht hab (und folglich heut mit dem Renner draußen war  ), hab ich mal ein paar Schwedenbilder hochgeladen. 
Vielleicht macht das wieder Bock aufs Biken??  

hier schonmal ein Vorgeschmack:






Rest inna Galerie


----------



## exto (9. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Also was ist los exto und co ? Alle schon in den Ferien



Leider bin nicht ich, sondern viele meiner Kollegen im Urlaub. Das bedeutet leider momentan jeden Tag zweistellig (leider Arbeitsstunden, nicht Bike-Kilometer). Das bisschen Zeit, dass da noch bleibt, hab ich genutzt um mit'm Rad hin und zurück zu gurken...

@Loni: Das macht eher Lust auf Paddeln.Mit nem bisschen Glück klappt's Anfang September mit ner Woche Dalsland...


----------



## Loni (9. Juli 2008)

na jut, vielleicht Tretboot


----------



## Scott-y (10. Juli 2008)

Meine Ferienbeschreibung sieht so aus: Ironie-Modus  AN 
 Da ich meinen Landsitz in Hagenburg z.Z. umbauen lasse, muß ich die Arbeiten beaufsichtigen und hier und da den Arbeitern auch zur Hand gehen..... Gutes Personal ist schwer zu bekommen.
 Dann kann ich mich noch ca. zwei Wochen mich auf ,,Terrassien" oder ,,Rasien" zurückziehen. Von da aus sind dann Ausflüge ins nähere Umland geplant.  Ohne  längere Abstecher in mein Jagdrevier(Deister) wird das wohl auch nicht gehen.
Ironiemodus AUS:


----------



## exto (10. Juli 2008)

Der Beschreibung entnehme ich mal frech dass du Lehrer bist !??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Juli 2008)

Lehrer mit Nachtschicht , haha
Der muss erst noch geboren werden.....

@exto: ich kann dein geschriebenes voll nachfühlen, habe letzte Woche Urlaubsvertretung für halb Deutschland gemacht, da Urlaubsplanung wohl nicht in der Managerklasse gelernt wird, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (smileys funzen gerade nicht)
Dafür hab ich ein paar 1000 Kilometer auf den Autobahnen verbracht und von Bautzen bis Aurich ne Menge gesehen (Holländer im Wettfahren mit Gespann) 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juli 2008)

Also haben wir alle das gleiche Leiden.
Gut, dass das Wetter Kaque ist.

Um wenigsten etwas zu tun, was mit biken zu tun hat, habe ich das zerbrochene Ghost von allen funktionierenden Teilen befreit.

Sagt man heute eigentlich ver-ebayen?
By the way: Heißt es "gedownloadet" oder "downgeloadet", "geupdatet" oder "upgedatet" ?​So, heute Krafttraining und dann am WE hardtailfahren, alternativ Rolle oder Waldlauf.

Duisburg kann kommen


----------



## Loni (10. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> By the way: Heißt es "gedownloadet" oder "downgeloadet", "geupdatet" oder "upgedatet" ?



Übrigens: heruntergeladen und aktualisiert


----------



## exto (10. Juli 2008)




----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juli 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Übrigens: heruntergeladen und aktualisiert



Dafür gabs auch im Büro die Mehrheit


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juli 2008)

Hi !

Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen

Ich habe mit Photoshop mal kurz rumgefrickelt.






Einige werden es erkennen. Das enstammt nicht "alles" meinem Hirn und ist auch nicht wirklich sauber.
Aber für eine Vers. 0.1a ausreichend.

Noch die Sillouette vom Deister rein, Schrift optimieren
ggf. Banner und Brett weg oder ändern und gut ist.

Sieht auch cool auf ´nem Trikot aus.

Und hinten DK³ - ich war dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (10. Juli 2008)

kippi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommt irgendjemand mit einem Liteville aus der Region Hannover?
> Würde gerne mal auf einem Liteville in M probesitzen.
> ...


Such mal nach Lucky-Luke03 und frag mal zärtlich nach........... Vielleicht ist er ja auch gerade stiller Mit(L)es(S)er


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
> Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen
> ...



Respekt  Das sieht richtig stylisch aus


----------



## Hitzi (10. Juli 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Übrigens: heruntergeladen und aktualisiert



saugen und uppen ginge auch noch


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Juli 2008)

Shirts könnte Schappi als Großkunde sicher bei Heinemann Grafik in Auftrag geben. Dann hat Daniel wieder was zum bügeln


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
> Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen
> ...




Find ich gut!
Habe erst vor 3 Std. mit Barbie SHG über einen Aufkleber gesprochen.
Er will nächste Woche damit anfangen....


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
> Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen
> ...



respekt, finde ich richtig gut den entwurf
bester vorschlag bisher
gruß tom


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
> Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen
> ...



finde ich auch sehr gut  wann und wo kann man die erwerben


----------



## exto (10. Juli 2008)

Seeehr geil!!

Das Ganze als Aufdruck auf der Rückseite dieses absoluten Sahnestücks:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=us_48751&GTID=67ce65994411c0e25e4163cfaa532786a37


----------



## varadero (10. Juli 2008)

Gestern waren Shappi, Hoerman und ich am Kehlsteinhaus (970Hm, 22km).
So konnten wir biken und Sightseeing unter einen Hut bringen.
Die Strecke ist fahrtechnisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber zum Schluss länger sehr steil (fast 20%). Die Aussicht von dort oben, trotz abermaliger Bewölkung und unglaublich vielen Bustouristen, sehr spektakulär:



 

 

 


(Start+Ziel / Bussfahrer / anscheinend noch der originale Asphalt von Hitlers Spazierweg / warten ?)



 

 

 


(der Anstieg / Scharitzkehl+Königssee / Jenner+Königssee+Watzmann / Hoher Göll)



 


(wandern im Nebel / verblockter Trail)

Am Abend haben mich Shappi und Hoermann in Richtung Saalbach Hinterglemm verlassen, wo wir heute dann ..... 

Varadero


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Juli 2008)

Roudy, dein Vorschlag sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (11. Juli 2008)

... bei strahlend schönem Wetter und gut 30°C die 5 Gondel Tour gefahren!!! 
Leider sind fast alle meiner 309  geschossenen Bilder von den Verbindungsetappen  und nicht von den schwierigen Trails, da ich dort meist selbst ein wenig mit meinem CC race Fully kämpfen musste! 

bla bla bla, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 



Resümee bis heute:
2 gebrochene Schalthebel, ein Platten, eine verlorene Brille, ein verbogener Bremshebel und eine verlorene Bremsschlauchbefestigung nach meinem heutigen Überschlag, weil mich Hoerman in den Wald gescheucht hat!

Irgendwie hatte ich heute als ich die Beiden in Saalbach verlassen habe nicht das Gefühl, das sie am Samstag selbständig die Heimreise antreten.
Könnte ev. irgendwer von euch die Ankunft prüfen?

Nett wars!! Gerne wieder mal!!!!

Varadero

PS: *DANKE* für die Blumen und den Tagespass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madeba (11. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> ...bla bla bla, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:



das Bild sagt zum Beispiel, warum auf den vielen Fotos kaum Wanderer zu sehen sind - die werden den Sprung in den Abgrund der unheimlichen Begegnung vorgezogen haben 

btw.: tolle Fotos, ich krieg' Hunger !!! Schade, das ich noch zwei Monate warten muß, bis ich auch wieder in so einer Gegend radeln kann


----------



## taxifolia (11. Juli 2008)

....oha, da sieht Schappi aber aus als wär es das letzte Bild von ihm. Wer soll dann diesen Thread am Leben halten- hää Na ja, hoerman ist ja auch noch da. 

Der Stickerentwurf von roudy ist -auch geklaut- gut.
Man muss auch klauen können- gell roudy, alter Langfinger?

Dann will ich mir mal gleich den Domainnamen deister-freun.de registrieren lassen  Ist zur Zeit noch frei. 
Guß
 taxi


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juli 2008)

Hey, die Sticker sind echt gut wann und wo kann  ich kaufen,
werde dann am Sonntag die "Spitzbergergen" wie auf dem Sticker gezeigt,
im Deister suchen gehen .
Ist noch wer am SO im Deister??

Tschöö


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
> Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen
> ...



Tintin hat recht: Der Sticker ist supi, aber soooo hohe berge gibt´s im Deister ja gar nicht....!


----------



## chris2305 (11. Juli 2008)

btw.: tolle Fotos, ich krieg' Hunger !!! Schade, das ich noch zwei Monate warten muß, bis ich auch wieder in so einer Gegend radeln kann [/QUOTE]

Zum Glück nur noch vier Wochen und einen Tag bis Latsch/Vinschgau. Alpen wir kommen.


----------



## Loni (11. Juli 2008)

feine Bilder!

und der Sticker ist auch schön!

Warum nicht gleich ein richtiges Trikot anfertigen lassen? (statt Pulli)
Haben wir ja auch mit den Froschtrikots gemacht.





so teuer ist das nicht (besonders wenn man auf über 10 kommt, wovon ich ausgehe).

(allerdings kann ich nicht am DK3 teilnehmen, also bin ich für Verschiebung des Kreisels oder für nichtaufdrucken)


----------



## Bogeyman (11. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> [...]bla bla bla, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:[...]



Wie ich sehe habt ihr auch Leogang mitgenommen? Sehr netter FR dort, war erst letzte Woche in Saalbach und Leogang unterwegs.
5 Gondel-Tour wollten wir auch erst machen, aber leider hatten noch nicht alle Lifte auf. Den Trail vom Schattberg runter zur Hackelbergeralm hab ich mich leider hochgequält da ich mir die X-Line in Saalbach angucken wollte... hätte ich man andersrum machen sollen. X-Line hoch und den Single Trail runter... wäre mehr Spass gewesen. Wie groß ist eigentlich der Single Trail Anteil bei der 5-Gondel Tour. Habe die meistens der Wege nur als große Schotter-Autobahn in Erinnerung und waren da viele von den Wild- und Weidegattern? Auf dem einen Stück hat es mich angeko*** das ich alle 400-500m mein 20kg DHler über so ein Ding hiefen musste. Naja die Tendenz geht eindeutig zum Dritt-Rad, brauche auch noch 'n leichtes Spassgerät mit so 140-160mm Hinten, dann muss ich auch mal so eine Tour machen.



@roudy_da_tree
Pass auf, nicht das der Blog irgendwelche Rechte an dem Logo hat und Dir dann auf die Füße tritt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juli 2008)

Ich bin am Sonntag wie immer kurz nach 12 am Waldkaterparkplatz wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt. Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juli 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ein richtiges Trikot anfertigen lassen? (statt Pulli)


Aber bitte nicht solche Ganzkörperkondome! :kotz:


----------



## Loni (11. Juli 2008)

ich spreche mich für Kondome, die lediglich den Oberkörper bedecken, aus.


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> ...
> bla bla bla, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:
> 
> Irgendwie hatte ich heute als ich die Beiden in Saalbach verlassen habe nicht das Gefühl, das sie am Samstag selbständig die Heimreise antreten.
> ...



Vielen Dank varadero für die tollen Bilder 
Richtige Berge zu sehen ist doch schon toll 

Das nächste Mal kommen alle Deister-Biker zu dir 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juli 2008)

@Schappi + Hoermann: dann seit ihr ja Sonntag fit für den Deister 

Tour


----------



## Scott-y (11. Juli 2008)

So ein Schild will ich später auch mal in Blech an meinem Wanderstock nageln.
 Guter Entwurf sieht für meinen Geschmack aber altbacken aus. Ich fand den Vorschlag mit dem Piktogramm besser.
  Wir sollten uns eventuell nach z.B. drei Vorschlägen per Abstimmung einigen, sonst nimmt das nie ein Ende.


----------



## lowersaxonie (11. Juli 2008)

falls das noch keiner reingestellt hat ;-)

Regions-CDU will Strecken für Mountainbiker

Die CDU-Regionsfraktion wird in der Regionsversammlung die Ausweisung von geeigneten Strecken für Mountainbiker und Cross-Radfahrer fordern. Vor dem Hintergrund der Konflikte, die sich im Deister zwischen Eigentümern, Pächtern und Erholung suchenden Wanderern einerseits und den abseits der offiziellen Wege fahrenden Bikern andererseits ergeben, fordert die CDU die Regionsverwaltung auf, geeignete Strecken im Bereich der Naherholung für die Sportler auszuweisen.
Das kann in Absprache mit den verantwortlichen Forstverwaltungen geschehen. Einen Konflikt mit den Zielen der Naherholung sieht die CDU nicht  im Gegenteil: Durch die offizielle Ausweisung von Strecken wird die Attraktivität der Deisterregion auch für junge, sportbegeisterte Menschen gesteigert.
Andere Regionen wie der Harz haben das Mountainbiking bereits offensiv in ihr Tourismuskonzept eingearbeitet. Nur in der Regionsverwaltung ist noch nichts passiert, kritisiert die CDU. Es ist an der Zeit, sich diesem Trend zu stellen und nicht nur Verbote auszusprechen. So lange ein aktiver, sportlicher Rahmen für Jugendliche und Erwachsene geboten werden kann, muss man diese Möglichkeit nutzen. Wenn dieses Interesse auf eine große Resonanz stößt, profitieren indirekt auch die Umlandgemeinden durch höhere Besucherzahlen.
Pressemitteilung 12.06.2008, Region Hannover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2008)

Gut aufgepaßt 
Aber: Warum liest du so alte Zeitungen ?

Nichts ist so alt wie die Nachrichten von gestern

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## lowersaxonie (11. Juli 2008)

vielbeschäftigter familienvizevorstand,kann nur das altpapier aufarbeiten


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juli 2008)

Der Status paßt zur Truppe.
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns mal im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juli 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ....Der Stickerentwurf von roudy ist -auch geklaut- gut.
> Man muss auch klauen können- gell roudy, alter Langfinger?
> Dann will ich mir mal gleich den Domainnamen deister-freun.de registrieren lassen  Ist zur Zeit noch frei...



Zum Glück bezieht sich Langfinger- ja nur auf meine Handschuhe. Oder ? 

Falls das mit der Domain nur Scherz war, schick mir ´ne PN dann sichere ich. Sonst...bitte schnell buchen  (daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht) 



Bogeyman schrieb:


> ...
> @roudy_da_tree
> Pass auf, nicht das der Blog irgendwelche Rechte an dem Logo hat und Dir dann auf die Füße tritt...




Danke für den Hinweis 
Ich denke, ich bin da voll im Thema.
Ich denke, ich werde die Blogger mal Kontakten - immerhin ist der Spirit gleich.

Für alle : www.mtb-freeride.de
schaut auch mal bei www.random-photography.com

Ich will ja am Morgen nicht zu weit spinnen, aber mit Homepage, Sticker, Trikotgestaltung ( Wenn dann 1xFR-lang, 1x CC) nimmt das ganze Formen an.
Dann ist es zum e.V nicht mehr weit !?

@ Für dich gibt es ein Sonder-Shirt
DK³ - ich war nicht dabei 

Was hat denn das Frosch-Shirt gekostet ?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## 1Tintin (12. Juli 2008)

Halöle,
Evel Knevel: werde morgen 12:00 am Waldkater sein.
 Tintin


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2008)

so  deister-freun.de 

sind heute um 20.00 uhr wieder im heimischen deister gelandet. 
war ne verdammt geile woche in den bergen. 

*1.000.000 dank an varadero und familie   für die tolle verpflegung und betreuung , für´s guiden in salzburg und saalbach und die tollen foto´s. 





*


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ex-Urlauber 

Jetzt kommt hier wieder Leben in den Fred  mit euch 2 Labertäschchen


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
> Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen
> ...



das ding ist megaklasse und entbehrt jeder weiteren diskussion 

allerdings ohne dk³ -hinweis 


werd morgen leider nicht im deister biken können , 
könnte aber sein, das ich zu fuß mit kind und kegel dort anzutreffen bin


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2008)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe habt ihr auch Leogang mitgenommen? Sehr netter FR dort, war erst letzte Woche in Saalbach und Leogang unterwegs.
> 5 Gondel-Tour wollten wir auch erst machen, aber leider hatten noch nicht alle Lifte auf. Den Trail vom Schattberg runter zur Hackelbergeralm hab ich mich leider hochgequält da ich mir die X-Line in Saalbach angucken wollte... hätte ich man andersrum machen sollen. X-Line hoch und den Single Trail runter... wäre mehr Spass gewesen. Wie groß ist eigentlich der Single Trail Anteil bei der 5-Gondel Tour. Habe die meistens der Wege nur als große Schotter-Autobahn in Erinnerung und waren da viele von den Wild- und Weidegattern? Auf dem einen Stück hat es mich angeko*** das ich alle 400-500m mein 20kg DHler über so ein Ding hiefen musste. Naja die Tendenz geht eindeutig zum Dritt-Rad, brauche auch noch 'n leichtes Spassgerät mit so 140-160mm Hinten, dann muss ich auch mal so eine Tour machen.
> 
> 
> ...



Mit einem Eingeborenenführer wie Varaderao fährt mann viel Singletrailanteil.
Warum willst du die X- Line hochkurbeln?
Wir sind am Freitag die Schattbergbahn hoch, X- line bis Mittelstation runter (der untere Teil ist noch nicht fertig.) wieder hoch , rüber zum Westgipfel, runter zur Hackelbergalm, und dann deinen Super Singletrail sehr technisch) durch den Wald nach Hinterglemm. Abun zu hatten wir auch eine akute Leseschwäche was bestimmte Piktogramme betrifft..
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2008)

Varadero
 nochmal vielen Dank für das super guiden und die tollen Bilder!
Ohne dich hötte es nicht mal halb so viel Spass gemacht!
Dank auch an Barbara für das tolle Esssen und eure überwältigende Gastfreundschaft!
Auf dem Rückweg haben Hoerman und ich schon Pläne für das nächste Jahr gemacht. Das muss wiederholt werden!
Die nächsten Tage werde ich hier auch ein paar von meinen Bildern posten, aber jetzt erst mal Taschen auspacken, waschen und Zeit für die Familie.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2008)

Roudy,
deinen Entwurf finde ich klasse!
So langsam kommen wir zu einem gemeinsamen Logo!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bogeyman (13. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Mit einem Eingeborenenführer wie Varaderao fährt mann viel Singletrailanteil.
> Warum willst du die X- Line hochkurbeln?
> Wir sind am Freitag die Schattbergbahn hoch, X- line bis Mittelstation runter (der untere Teil ist noch nicht fertig.) wieder hoch , rüber zum Westgipfel, runter zur Hackelbergalm, und dann deinen Super Singletrail sehr technisch) durch den Wald nach Hinterglemm. Abun zu hatten wir auch eine akute Leseschwäche was bestimmte Piktogramme betrifft..
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich glaube beim nächsten Mal muss ich mich auch mal ein "Eingebohrenen" suchen 
Warum die X-Line hoch? Naja ich war ein wenig enttäuscht. Es hatte die ganzen Vormittag geregnet und die Strecke war dermaßen, durch den ganzen lockeren Boden, aufgeweicht und rutschig, da wäre der SigleTrail vom Gipfel runter 1000x geiler gewesen, aber nein den musste ich mich ja hochquälen, da ich von unserem Apartment den schnellste Weg hoch gesucht habe. Naja wieder was für's nächste Mal gelernt, 1000hm in nicht ganz 2,5h sind nichts für mich "Bergrunterfahrer"... aber Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht... muss mir wohl doch mal wieder neue Reifen für mein CCler holen und üben  Vielleicht sieht man sich dann auch mal im Deister...

cya
Bogeyman


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juli 2008)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Ich glaube beim nächsten Mal muss ich mich auch mal ein "Eingebohrenen" suchen
> Warum die X-Line hoch? Naja ich war ein wenig enttäuscht. Es hatte die ganzen Vormittag geregnet und die Strecke war dermaßen, durch den ganzen lockeren Boden, aufgeweicht und rutschig, da wäre der SigleTrail vom Gipfel runter 1000x geiler gewesen, aber nein den musste ich mich ja hochquälen, da ich von unserem Apartment den schnellste Weg hoch gesucht habe. Naja wieder was für's nächste Mal gelernt, 1000hm in nicht ganz 2,5h sind nichts für mich "Bergrunterfahrer"... aber Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht... muss mir wohl doch mal wieder neue Reifen für mein CCler holen und üben  Vielleicht sieht man sich dann auch mal im Deister...
> 
> cya
> Bogeyman



gute trails sind der saalbacher höhenweg, der panoramaweg am spielberghaus und nach der hacklbergalm der trail vom bergstadl abwärts. 
die redline mit den evil eyes north-shore´s am reiterkogel sind der hit . 
die redline ist mit dem trail vom bergstadl vergleichbar. sehr technisch
und wurzelig. einfach klasse. 
fahr seit 35 jahren im winter nach saalbach, aber auch der sommer ist richtig klasse dort, wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt .
ohne guide fährst halt viel schtterwege. aber die 5-gondel-tour ist schon klasse und empfehlenswert. 

nächstes jahr bin ich wieder da. 
sommer und winter


----------



## varadero (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ihr Deister Geister!

Pünktlich zu Ende unserer Tourenwoche hat mich nun eine Grippe erwischt  - ICH musste ja auch bei wirklich *jedem Wetter* raus aufs Bike! 
Nicht mal den Hund würde ich da raus scheuchen! 
Egal, der Krankenstand soll ja wie besprochen auch nicht einfach verfallen. 

Wenn der Rest eurer Gruppe auch so drauf ist wie ihr zwei, ist ein Revival überhaupt kein Problem!!! Nächstes Jahr natürlich, denn heuer hab ich schon 8 Wochen Urlaub (3 davon ZA) eingetragen.

Bis dahin werde ich wieder einige nette Touren vorbereiten!

Varadero


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> DK³ Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
> ...



hallo schappi,
ich habe heute mit rene meinem sehr hilfsbereiten ersthelfer bei meinem crash gesprochen. er wird noch klären ob er an dem dk3 termin kann, ist aber sehr interessiert dabei zu sein und unseren verrückten haufen kennen zu lernen.
also bitte einen platz deisterkreisel reservieren. er wird sich dann nochmal melden.
@schappi und hoerman:
schön das ihr wieder da seid, war ja kaum was los im forum
happy trails wünscht
tom


----------



## Bogeyman (13. Juli 2008)

mmhhhh DK3 hört sich echt gut an. Wenn noch Platz ist würde ich [email protected] und mich noch mit anmelden. Meine neuen Reifen sind schon bestellt, dann ist der Hobel wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## Loni (13. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Was hat denn das Frosch-Shirt gekostet ?



das kommt auf die Menge an. 
10 Stück: 45 Euro/Stück
je mehr, desto billiger. 

mehr info hier. (auf info und dann Preise klicken)

die waren sehr schnell (im Sinne von Reaktionen auf unsere Millionen Entwurfänderungen, im Schicken von Mustern, etc.) und nett. 

Wir haben auch passende Armlinge zu den Trikots. natürlich auch mit Fettes fettem Grinsen 
Edit: ach ja, die Armlinge sieht man ja auch im Foto


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Pünktlich zu Ende unserer Tourenwoche hat mich nun eine Grippe erwischt  - ICH musste ja auch bei wirklich *jedem Wetter* raus aufs Bike!
> Nicht mal den Hund würde ich da raus scheuchen!
> Egal, der Krankenstand soll ja wie besprochen auch nicht einfach verfallen.
> 
> ...



na das freut mich aber, dann sag ich jetzt schon mal wieder zu 

und ich nehm dich beim wort. 

alle touren waren echt klasse, wenn wir auch mal eine mit 2000 hm fahren, küss ich dir die füße  

dann wünsch ich dir erstmal gute besserung, und wir sehen uns spätestens nächstes jahr. 

l.g.  hoerman


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG 
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 Madeba 2
25 Firefighter76
26  der Platz ist für Barbies Retter reserviert
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 

Barbie, 
wie sieht es mit deinem Arm aus? Wirstdu zum DK³ fitt sein?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Juli 2008)

[

Barbie, 
wie sieht es mit deinem Arm aus? Wirstdu zum DK³ fitt sein?

Gruß
Schappi[/QUOTE]

hi carsten,
wenn ich glück habe, darf ich in 3-4 wochen wieder autofahren.
biken (so im Gelände) kann ich mir, wenn ich den docs glauben soll, bis dahin abschminken
also kannste mich erstmal streichen.
ansonsten sind die ärzte mit dem verlauf der 2. op sehr zufrieden. da aber der ellenbogen noch nicht richtig verheilt ist, muss ich die geplante krankengymnastik weiterhin aufschieben.

bis denne
gruß tom


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo
 Hier noch ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche.
Mit denen von Varadero kommen die nicht mit, aber wenigstens ist er einmal selber auf den Bildern:

 "Commander" Varadero:



Jede Gelegenheit wird zum Springen benutzt:



Varadero in seiner natürlichen Umgebung:




Das ist ein Teil der Adidas Slopestyle Strecke in Saalbach auf der dieses Wochenende der Wettkampf stattgefunden hat auf besonderen Wunsch von Evel Knievel hier das Bild. Ich mache mir alleine schon bei dem Gedanken in die Hose:




Hoermann wird immer besser Hier im Bikepark Leogang:



Hier im Bikepark Saalbach




Hoffentlich nehmen die Beiden mich alten Sack nächstes Jahr wieder mit.
Denn eines ist klar: Das musss wiederholt werden!!!!
In einer woche 7000hm uphill und 15000hm downhill. Alleine am Donnerstag und Freitag 8000hm downhill 

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. Juli 2008)

kippi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommt irgendjemand mit einem Liteville aus der Region Hannover?
> Würde gerne mal auf einem Liteville in M probesitzen.
> ...



Hey Markus

Mein Liteville hat die Rahmengröße L. Wie groß bist du?
Wenn du L mal testen willst können wir gerne mal einen Termin vereinbaren.
Oder du kommst zu einer Tour hier im Deister mit und wir tauschen mal die Räder. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir diese Seite noch anbieten : http://www.mountainbike-page.de
Dort die Rahmentabelle ansehen. Habe einige ihre Körpergröße und andere Maße angegeben und welche Rahmengröße sie dann fahren.......
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## varadero (14. Juli 2008)

Boa ey Schappi, dein erstes Bild ist ja schon fast gemein. Ob ich gegen die Veröffentlichung nicht noch rechtliche Schritte einleite! 

Wie komme ich denn an deine anderen Bilder? Hoermann schickt mir ev. eine CD, meinst du, du könntest deine Bilder irgendwie auch dort rauf beamen?

Varadero


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Boa ey Schappi, dein erstes Bild ist ja schon fast gemein. Ob ich gegen die Veröffentlichung nicht noch rechtliche Schritte einleite!
> 
> Wie komme ich denn an deine anderen Bilder? Hoermann schickt mir ev. eine CD, meinst du, du könntest deine Bilder irgendwie auch dort rauf beamen?
> 
> Varadero



Ich finde du siehst mit dem Helm cool aus!!!  Der entspricht deinem Fahrstil.  Da hält man dich wenigstens nicht für eine Lycaschwulette aus dem Leichtbauforum.
Für alle Anderen: Der Helm ist meiner und ich habe ihn Varadero aufgesetzt und heimlich abgedrückt.

Welche Bilder hast du noch nicht?
Saalbach?
Oder Kehlstein und Saalbach.
Ich brenne sie dir dann auch auf CD und schicke sie mit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (14. Juli 2008)

Kehlstein und Saalbach!
THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> /Hoffentlich nehmen die Beiden mich alten Sack nächstes Jahr wieder mit.
> Denn eines ist klar: Das musss wiederholt werden!!!!
> In einer woche 7000hm uphill und 15000hm downhill. Alleine am Donnerstag und Freitag 8000hm downhill
> 
> ...


 

 na klar , schappi  

 ohne dich wär es nicht das selbe , und schliesslich bist du ja auch unser rudelführer *lach* 

 allerdings müssen wir dann auch eine 2000hm tour mit einbauen *grins*


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Man merkt doch gleich das Schappi & Hoerman weg sind
> Die 2 Labertaschen  haben uns ja auf Platz 1 in Norddeutschland gebracht, aber nun sind die Bremer wieder an uns vorbei gezogen
> 
> Hier die Statistik :
> ...




Hey DHF

Bin seit letztem WE wieder im Lande Deutschlands.
Nach 2 Wochen Gardasee und 1 Woche Österreich hätten wir fast schon eine neue Staatsbürgerschaft beantragt. Oder wennigstens etwas näher an die Alpen ranziehen. Ich galube in Bayern braucht man noch keine neue Staatsbürgerschaft. Oder????

Super Super Super.

Kann aber erst jetzt erst hier schreiben, da mein PC nicht ins Netz kam.

Jetzt läuft wieder alles.

Ja, ich war tatsächlich aufm Tremalzo.

Aber ich muss sagen, dass Biken hat mir in Österreich besser gefallen.

Man kann dort besser Touren fahren!

Und wie man an den Bildern der 3 Höhenmetervernichtern aus dem Saalbach sehen kann. Perfekte Bikeverhältnisse.

Werde nachher mal von zu hause aus auch ein paar Bilder einstellen.
 Wir waren auch am Wolfgangsee.
Ich hatte nicht so viel Trailerlebnisse wie ihr. 
Mein Gespann sah nämlich meist aus einem Liteville mit Bikeanhänger aus in dem meine kleine Tochter den meisten Spass hatte.
Aber 1000 hm mit Anhänger hat einen ganz guten Trainingseffekt
und die Aussicht auf den Schwarzen See war grandios.

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab mir da was ausgedacht !
> Das Thema Aufkleber/Logo ist ja noch offen
> ...




Super Logo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ist für alles geeignet.
Trikot fürs Biken
Sticker fürs Auto
Tasse für den Schreibtisch
und und und.........


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. Juli 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Such mal nach Lucky-Luke03 und frag mal zärtlich nach........... Vielleicht ist er ja auch gerade stiller Mit(L)es(S)er



Mitleser - jetzt wieder Mitschreiber.......
Mitesser - jetzt wieder etwas wenniger....... nach der ganzen Pizza und dem lecker Vino

Warst du jetzt mal wieder im Deister ?

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> DK³ Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
> ...




Tja, als ich den Termin gesehen habe musste ich eine kleine Träne wegdrücken.
Habe das WE Dienst.
Ihr werdet sicher wieder eine monster Super Strecke rausgesucht haben!!!!!!!!!!
Wie immer!!!!!!
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht der letzte DK ist.
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> allerdings müssen wir dann auch eine 2000hm tour mit einbauen *grins*



Ich pass dann auf der letzten Almhütte solange auf die Rucksäcke auf bis ihr wieder unten seit.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich pass dann auf der letzten Almhütte solange auf die Rucksäcke auf bis ihr wieder unten seit.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
nix da , mitgehangen - mitgefangen , stell dich mal nicht so an ;-)


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2008)

bin nach 2 tagen ohne biken ein wenig auf entzug . 

 damit das zittern aufhört, wollte ich heute abend wohl ne kleine runde drehen 

 interesse mitzufahren ?


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

Ja ich
 wann und wo und welches Bike ?
Schappi


----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> DK³ Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
> ...



War lange (3 Jahre?) nicht mehr hier und daher auch nicht mit den ganzen netten Leuten aus dem Forum unterwegs...  Das würde ich beim Deisterkreisel gerne ändern, wenn Ihr noch Platz habt 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG 
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 Madeba 2
25 Firefighter76
26 der Platz ist für Barbies Retter reserviert
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## xtoph 73 (14. Juli 2008)

hallo ihr extrembiker
zum dk3 würde gerne noch der sven aus detmold mitkommen . ich glaube dann ist die teilnehmerzahl auch ausgereizt oder?
also sven aus detmold wäre dabei
gruss
vom xtoph!!


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2008)

DK³ Ich bin dabei!

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG 
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Madeba
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 Madeba 2
25 Firefighter76
26 der Platz ist für Barbies Retter reserviert
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)
30 Sven aus Detmold
Gruß
Schappi
So die Liste ist Voll!!
alle weiteren kommen auf die Warteliste.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2008)

na das wird ja ne schöne große runde. 

vergesst eure schaltaugen nicht  

bisher musste immer eins dran glauben


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2008)

so , da roudy sein neues gerät morgen testen will / muss, 
wird morgen ne moscherrunde eingelegt. 
heizen fällt daher flach, aber dafür die trails getestet 

haben wir ja seit freitag in saalbach nicht mehr gemacht. 

treffen wahrscheinlich um 18.10h wöltjebuche oder 18.00h tarternpfahl.


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juli 2008)

Ich brauche auf jeden Fall noch ein neues mittleres Blatt von meiner Kurbel, meine Kette meldet ihren Unmut immer schon mit lautstarkem Krachen. Meinen Umwerfer habe ich dabei auch so wieder geschlachtet. Ach ja, meine Reifen haben die besten Tage auch schon wieder hinter sich.
 Was solls dann kriegen meine Kinder halt weniger zu essen.


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juli 2008)

Wer  Lust hat mal eine Triatlon mit zumachen. Am 30.08 in Bokeloh findet der ,,Kaliman" statt.   700m Schwimmen( Freibad ist geheizt)+21km Rad (mit 3 schönen Steigungen)+ 5km Laufen( Schotter und Asphalt , mit Steigung)
http://http://www.wv-wunstorf.de/kali_au.htm
 Ich bin schon gemeldet und ich fahre mein MTB ( mit etwas abgefahrenen Reifen und ein bißchen mehr Luft)


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ach ja, meine Reifen haben die besten Tage auch schon wieder hinter sich.


</p> 
wann soll ich dir die maxxis highroller mitbringen ?


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juli 2008)

Wir sollten uns besser eher mal treffen, denn so auf den letzten Drücken geht meist in dei Hose. Am Besten, ich komme mal zu dir denn beim Biken bin ich meistens mit der Bahn. Außer es sind Faltreifen. Dafür ist Platz im Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2008)

sind faltreifen


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juli 2008)

Na das sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juli 2008)

Diese Woche sieht bei mir eng aus (Spätschicht) auch das Wochenende ist voll. Ich habe die nächsten 2 Wochen die Handwerker im Haus( neue Fenster,Türen und Fassade) Da ist schwer sich abzuseilen.  Aber ich werde sehen was sich machen läßt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2008)

kann sie dir auch schicken


----------



## schappi (15. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so , da roudy sein neues gerät morgen testen will / muss,
> wird morgen ne moscherrunde eingelegt.
> heizen fällt daher flach, aber dafür die trails getestet
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei 18:00 h Taternpfahl. Komme mit dem Torque.
Was hat Roudy denn jetzt?
Offensichtlich ist er bei Bunny Hop fündig geworden.

Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (15. Juli 2008)

Ach den Honk gibt es doch noch,
tach auch, schön mal wieder von dir zu hören.

Bist länger hier?

1Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Juli 2008)

Jau, Roudy, 
würde mich ja auch mal interessieren.
Bist doch hoffentlich bei Ghost geblieben oder hat dich etwa der Sören beeinflusst......
Stell doch mal ein Foto rein.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juli 2008)

Das erratet Ihr nie.

Es war ein - "Liebe auf den ersten Blick-Notkauft" fern von Vernunft und Verstand (Liebe eben)
Es hat nix aber auch nix vom dem was mir vorher wichtig war.

OK, es wackelt vorn und hinten und die Reifen haben so Knubbels.
Und ´ne Ölbremse (Zitat BOC24-"Mit"arbeiter vor einem Jahr = Er meinte Scheibenbremse) hat es auch.

*Zum wichtigsten:* Es hat Speichenreflektoren (Ich glaube Katzenaugen heißen die), Pedale aus hochfestem Plastik mit Reflektoren, eine Klingel, Frontreflektor und Rückreflektor (den könnt Ihr euch ab jetzt oft angucken).
Ach ja, ein Schutzblech ist auch dabei gewesen.

*Braucht jemand von euch sowas ?*



Denn an einem Specialized Enduro Expert hat das nix zu suchen 

Bis bald im Wald

PS: Das Ghost hatte, so wie ich, einen *Organspenderausweis.*
bis auf den Rahmen ist alles über.
Wer also Teile kaufen möchte...maile mir.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Jau, Roudy,
> würde mich ja auch mal interessieren.
> Bist doch hoffentlich bei Ghost geblieben oder hat dich etwa der Sören beeinflusst......
> Stell doch mal ein Foto rein.
> Gruß Tom


 

 ich hab damit nix zu tun *schmunzel* 



 allerdings hat die "mehr federweg-fraktion" zuwachs bekommen  

 jetzt noch der "knitterfreie hut" und ab geht's *grins*


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Bist doch hoffentlich bei Ghost geblieben oder hat dich etwa der Sören beeinflusst......
> Stell doch mal ein Foto rein.
> Gruß Tom


 

 außerdem tom, ghost fahren tut weh, das sieht man doch an dir :-( 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/0/8/8/6/_/large/DSCI0172.JPG

 p.s. weiterhin gute besserung


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Juli 2008)

@Scott-y
Im Sparschwein von deinen Kids findeste bestimmt auch noch ein paar Euro!


----------



## schappi (15. Juli 2008)

Evel,
willst du noch mehr Bilder von der Strecke in Saalbach?












Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Juli 2008)

Ne, vielen Dank!
Ich muß da irgendwann selber ma wieder hin!


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ne, vielen Dank!
> Ich muß da irgendwann selber ma wieder hin!


 
komme mit, und spiel den guide


----------



## Scott-y (16. Juli 2008)

Ich will auch mit! Ich hole mir auch noch schell ein anderes Bike. Wäre ja auch peinlich wenn ich euch mit meiner Feile versäge. @ Evel Das Sparschwein hatte ich schon geplündert und wieder mit Zloty aufgefüllt. Ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Ich schicke Hoerman erst mal einen ungedeckten Scheck. Aber nicht weitersagen!!!! Der soll das nicht wissen.


----------



## 1Tintin (16. Juli 2008)

@Roudy,
na dann Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum neuen Bike, sehr gute Wahl (_finde ich_).
Haben wir uns nicht erst am So darüber unterhalten? und zack zugeschlagen.
So muss das laufen.
So langsam fühle ich mich ein wenig unterdemensioniert mit meinem alten Speziduro,
und die Kidz haben grade die Sparschweine geleert und Sparbuch gefüllt, mist.

Zeig doch mal dein neues Geländefahrrad

Tinitn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. Juli 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal dein neues Geländefahrrad



Aber hallo!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Aber hallo!!!


 

 zwar nicht so schön , wie mein fritzz aber ganz okay ;-) *grins* 

 nee, sieht schon recht klasse aus 


 so langsam können wir nen neuen thread aufmachen - freeriden im deister - *lach* , wenn das mit den federwegen so weitergeht.
 kalli legt ja demnächst auch noch nach


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Photografien folgen bei Gelegenheit.
Aktuell ist es schon standesgemäß dreckig (Schappi und Hoerman haben mich gleich mal durch die 2 einzigen Pfützen im Wald gelockt) und der Hinterbau hat Kratzer von den Schuhen.
Zudem habe ich keine Filme mehr für die Ritschratsch-Poket und der Scanner ist auch nicht aufgebaut, Bei der dickeTal Kamera ist der Akku alle und außerdem regnet es.

Vielleicht finde ich in der nächsten Woche Zeit dazu.

So lang
Roudy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> zwar nicht so schön , wie mein fritzz aber ganz okay ;-) *grins*
> nee, sieht schon recht klasse aus
> so langsam können wir nen neuen thread aufmachen - freeriden im deister - *lach* , wenn das mit den federwegen so weitergeht.
> kalli legt ja demnächst auch noch nach


 
Danke für das Kompliment.
Ihr habt mir gestern so richtig gezeigt was Tempo ist - AlterFalter - was Höhentraining so ausmacht 
Sonst war ich ja wenigstens bergauf vorn dabei. Aber jetzt 

"Freeriden im Deister" geht mal gar nicht.
Das neudeutsche "biken" oder "radfahren" reicht, sonst verpaßt man(n) zu viel.
Dann kommt noch Hardtailen, CC´lern, Eduro´n, Dh´n, Starr, SingleSpeed, Hollandradeln. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich find das Bike seeehr schööön. Sieht auch irgendwie bissel wie meins aus!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2008)

@ varadero- was macht die gesundheit, wieder fit ?


----------



## varadero (16. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ varadero- was macht die gesundheit, wieder fit ?


Hallo du Jünger der Schwerkraft! 

Schei....!  Liege immer noch dumm rum, und das *bei meinem*, strahlend schönem *Bikewetter*!!
So wie es ausschaut gehe ich morgen doch noch nicht ins Büro - was soll ich auch dort? 

LG
Varadero

PS: Michi hat für seine Frau gerade das Specialized Epic FSR Expert in rot/weiß gekauft!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Schei....!  Liege immer noch dumm rum, und das *bei meinem*, strahlend schönem *Bikewetter*!!
> So wie es ausschaut gehe ich morgen doch noch nicht ins Büro - was soll ich auch dort?
> 
> LG
> ...


 

 selbst schuld *grins* 

 das kommt davon, wenn man nur ein sswb (salzburger-schönwetter-biker) ist. 

 würdest du öfter bei regen biken , so wie wir, wärst du abgehärtet, und 1-stellige plusgrade würden dir nix ausmachen  



 nix für ungut, weiter gute besserung , gruß an die familie und die kleine prinzessin. 

 ps. gruß auch an unseren fremdenführer michi


----------



## schappi (16. Juli 2008)

Hoermans allergische Pickel auf dem Rücken sind auch schon beinahe abgeheilt und er kann wieder an einer Kirche vorbeigehen ohne nervöse Zuckungen zu bekommen.
Roudys neues Specialized Enduro (2007er Model) ist der Absolute Preisleistungshit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoermans allergische Pickel auf dem Rücken sind auch schon beinahe abgeheilt und er kann wieder an einer Kirche vorbeigehen ohne nervöse Zuckungen zu bekommen.



dann kannst du ja , dank deines schwammgedächnisses  hast du ja alles behalten, den guido für die nächstjährige biketruppe in salzburg machen. 
vorausgesetzt wir haben überhaupt schlechtes wetter. 
ich geht bei der stadtführung allerdings nicht mit. hab noch genug von der diesjährigen. 
warte dann solange im augustiner oder noch besser in der weißbierbrauerei auf euch


----------



## exto (16. Juli 2008)

Technomucke und offensichtlich ne ausgeprägte Architekturphobie...

So langsam glaub ich, wir haben nen waschechten Kulturbanausen in unseren Reihen.


----------



## schappi (16. Juli 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Technomucke und offensichtlich ne ausgeprägte Architekturphobie...
> 
> So langsam glaub ich, wir haben nen waschechten Kulturbanausen in unseren Reihen.



solche tollen Anblicke hat er verschmäht:




Hier hatte er sogar Angst die Kirche stürzt über ihm ein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2008)

dann sag mir doch nochmal, wie die kirche hieß, in der wir da waren ? dank deines schwammgedächnisses dürfte das ja kein problem für dich sein *grins* und wer hat's gebaut ?


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2008)

Das sind die Franziskanerkirche,der Stift Sankt Peter und der Salzburger Dom  mit den Tribünen der salzburger Festspiele.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2008)

@ schappi -  danke sehr  ( haste das jetzt gewußt, oder gegooglet ? mal ehrlich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Juli 2008)

ich sach ja: die 2 Labertaschen sind wieder da  
Sorry, Kulturbanause auch noch


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich sach ja: die 2 Labertaschen sind wieder da
> Sorry, Kulturbanause auch noch


 

 nun tu mal nicht so, als wenn dich sightseeing interessieren würde ;-/ 

 lass uns lieber mal wieder vernünftig biken gehen, samstag z.b.


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nun tu mal nicht so, als wenn dich sightseeing interessieren würde ;-/
> 
> lass uns lieber mal wieder vernünftig biken gehen, samstag z.b.



hast ja recht  aber am Sa./So. fahr ich zur Party nach Aachen und nächste Woche bin ich von Mo.-Fr. in Darmstadt  und am nächsten Sa. gehts dann in den Schwarzen Wald 

Hab mir aber extra ein Hotel im Odenwald gesucht, nehm auch ein Bike mit. 

Aber im August starten wir dann wieder durch, Harz wir kommen 

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> hast ja recht  aber am Sa./So. fahr ich zur Party nach Aachen und nächste Woche bin ich von Mo.-Fr. in Darmstadt  und am nächsten Sa. gehts dann in den Schwarzen Wald
> 
> Hab mir aber extra ein Hotel im Odenwald gesucht, nehm auch ein Bike mit.
> 
> ...



na dann viel spaß, trink nicht wieder so viel  . 
und mit dem harz, nehm ich dich beim wort


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Juli 2008)

Roudy, was macht denn die Anfrage bei mtb-freeride.de ?
Haben die das ok zum Aufkleber schon gegeben ?

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2008)

steht eigentlich ne tour o.ä. für´s WE an ? 
samstag hätte ich  v i e l  zeit 

macht mal meldung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Roudy, was macht denn die Anfrage bei mtb-freeride.de ?
> Haben die das ok zum Aufkleber schon gegeben ?
> DHF




Läuft alles. Ich habe in der Familie jemanden, der sich mit dem Thema auskennt und beim designen unterstützt.
Jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen Streß, dann Trainingslager und danach 24h-Duisburg.
Danach gehe ich das wieder an 

Gruß


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Juli 2008)

Samstag hab ich wenig Zeit, aber Sonntag könnte ich bis 15 Uhr in Deister, dann müßte ich zur Maloche. Ma schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt!
Hoerman, nächsten Sonntag hab ich frei, da könnt ich mich bei schönem Wetter hinreißen lassen in Bikepark zu fahrn, ma guckn!


----------



## schappi (18. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> steht eigentlich ne tour o.ä. für´s WE an ?
> samstag hätte ich  v i e l  zeit
> 
> macht mal meldung



Hoerman
wann kommst du heute nachmittag vorbei wegen dem Radträger?
Der wetterbericht für samstag sieht sehr bescheiden aus.
Wir könne ja heute nachmittag über konkrete Termine sprechen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> wann kommst du heute nachmittag vorbei wegen dem Radträger?
> Der wetterbericht für samstag sieht sehr bescheiden aus.
> Wir könne ja heute nachmittag über konkrete Termine sprechen
> ...


 

vor 16.00uhr schaff ich's nicht. melde mich aber nochmal bei dir. 
 v.g. hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burschtl (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Deister-freun.de.
Greenhorn aus dem Auetal sucht "mitfahrgelegenheit".
Würde mich gern einem eurer Ausritte anschließen, kenn mich im Deister kaum aus....


----------



## schappi (18. Juli 2008)

Klar du bist jederzeit willkommen.
Am Sonntag machen Hoerman und ich eine Tour Ort und zeit werden noch bekanntgegeben.
Homer wie sieht das mit dir aus willst du nicht mal wieder mitkommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## eisenmann1 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich würd ja auch mitkommen, bin aber in Leipzig. Wann gibs den die ersten Materie Transporter.  Dann könnt ich mal eben schnell mit radeln kommen und dann fein in mein Bett fallen. Na ja dauert wohl noch. Viel spaß wünsch ich Euch, vor allem gutes Wetter. 

Gruss Eisenmann


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juli 2008)

ich würde sehr gern mal wieder mitkommen, müsste aber, um eurem Niveau gerecht zu werden, mit dem Mopet fahren


----------



## firefighter76 (18. Juli 2008)

moin,
würde auch gerne mitkommen dann bist du nicht mehr der langsamste homer!
wann und wo soll es den los gehen?
wie soll den das wetter werden nicht das es in strömen regnet und wir alle mt lungen entzündung im bett landen
gruß florian


----------



## pebblesathome (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hier scheint mir ne echt gute Truppe im Deister unterwegs zu sein.
Bin seit kurzer Zeit hier und würde mich gern mal anschliessen.
Kenn mich allerdings kaum aus im Deister, aber wenn ihr mal ne ruhige Tour vorhabt.....
Ansonsten muss ich mich am WE allein verfahren.


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Juli 2008)

Happy Birthday Loni



Auf das Du viele  heute bekommst 
Schönen Tag wünsch ich Dir​


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde sehr gern mal wieder mitkommen, müsste aber, um eurem Niveau gerecht zu werden, mit dem Mopet fahren



Hallo Homer,pebblesathome, firefighter, Hoerman
für Euch fahren wir auch langsam, das weißt du doch, also keine Ausreden!

Wir könnten uns am Sontag am BBW Barsinghausen treffen. Welche Zeit wäre gut? 11:00 Uhr 13:00 Uhr oder 17:0 Uhr?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Loni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine liebe Lena,
auch von mir die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!!

Lass dich mal wieder im Deister sehen, ich habe langsam den Eindruck du magst uns nicht mehr.

von Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Lena,
auf von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
In Deinem Alter freut man sich ja noch
Viel Spaß und ne tolle Party daumen:wünsche ich Dir.

Gruß Tom

(Schappi hat recht, was ist los, kaum noch Kommentare von Dir...)


----------



## exto (19. Juli 2008)

Tätääääää !!!

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,pebblesathome, firefighter, Hoerman
> für Euch fahren wir auch langsam, das weißt du doch, also keine Ausreden!
> 
> Wir könnten uns am Sontag am BBW Barsinghausen treffen. Welche Zeit wäre gut? 11:00 Uhr 13:00 Uhr oder 17:0 Uhr?
> ...



bbw hört sich gut an . da tanja aber reiten ist, kann ich wohl erst ab 15.00 uhr. 
es sei denn, das wetter ist so schlecht, das sie nach der 1.ten prüfung schon zurückkommt. 

und hört mir langsam auf , über irgendwelche geschwindigkeiten zu meckern. wir fahren als team, und kommen auch als team an. 
es gibt also in der tat, keine ausreden mehr, *nicht *mitzukommen.

v.g. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Loni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was soll ich noch sagen , außer : dito 

auch von mir beste glückwünsche zum geburtstag. 
so jung wär ich auch nochmal gerne .

feier schön

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Juli 2008)

@ loni: Herzhaften Glückwunsch auch von mir . Mampf nicht so viel Gebutstagstorte, sonst wirst Du noch so langsam wie wir  .
@ Florian: wir werden uns einen erbitterten Fight um die rote Laterne liefern 
@ Schappi: mir wäre um 11.00 am liebsten


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2008)

@loni:alles gute zum geburtstagauch von mir

@schappi:mir würde 11uhr auch am besten passen muß ich nur mal          
              schauen wie ich da hin kommen und wie ich das rad ins auto 
              bekomme (seat arosa)
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2008)

So jetzt haben wir 2 Mann für 11:00Uhr und einen für 17:00 Uhr und eine Meldung steht noch aus.
Tendenzmäßig sieht es nach 11:00 Uhr aus das heißt früh aufstehen (macht nichts leide sowieso unter seniler Bettflucht)
Können wir uns nicht auf 17:00 Uhr einigen dann ist der Tag nicht so zerrissen und Hoerman kann mitkommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (19. Juli 2008)

na dann muss ich mich doch gleich mal anschleißen und Dir Lena auch die Besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag übersenden.

Hunger  und Durst  haben wir wohl alle und bring bei der nächsten Ausfahrt eine dicke Geldbörse mit 

Bis bald mal wieder beim biken im Deister 

Grüßle
Stefan


----------



## pebblesathome (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann sowohl um 11.00 als auch um 17.00 Uhr.
Würde mich einfach anschliessen, bin eh nur Gast.
Termin muss nur irgendwann stehen (wegen Familienplanung und Abendprogramm heute), denn 11.00 ist ganz schön früh (Altstadtfest Springe...).
Noch ne Frage zum Treffpunkt, bbw heist Bergwerk Barsinghausen? Komme mit Auto, also Treffen auf Parkplatz vor Eingang, oder wo?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2008)

dann fahrt um 11.00 , und ich fahr später alleine !!  

sonst ging sonntag auch immer 17.00 uhr


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2008)

17h ginge auch kann ich halt nicht so viel im garten machen:kotz:hab sowieso keine lust und jetzt erstmal zu mutti den ranzen vollhauen


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2008)

Allso der Termin für alle ist gefunden: 
Sonntag um 17:00 Uhr am Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen an der Hinterkampstr. Immer der Ausschilderung Polizei folgen auf dem Parkplatz ist treffen.
Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## pebblesathome (19. Juli 2008)

Ok,
bin dabei 
Wie lang soll die Ausfahrt werden?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Ok,
> bin dabei
> Wie lang soll die Ausfahrt werden?



ca. 2-3 h


----------



## pebblesathome (19. Juli 2008)

Danke,
bin mal auf das Wetter gespannt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Ok,
> bin dabei
> Wie lang soll die Ausfahrt werden?



schlimmer als gerade ( hier in springe zieht grad ein gewitter durch ) , kann´s nicht werden
also alles halb so schlimm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (19. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schlimmer als gerade ( hier in springe zieht grad ein gewitter durch ) , kann´s nicht werden
> also alles halb so schlimm .


ts ts  ts, verrücktes Huhn!!!!   

Viel Spaß morgen im Modder od. wie der Dreck bei Euch heißt!!! 

Ich hab gerade meiner erste Tour seit Saalbach gedreht!!! 
Zwar nur wenig Km im Flachen Richtung Stadt, doch mehr lässt mein Zustand leider immer noch nicht zu! 

Aber ich weis jetzt wieder, was mir schon sooooo gefehlt hat!

Varadero


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2008)

Der Gatsch heißt bei uns Niederdeutsch Modder oder Hochdeutsch Matsch.
Regelmäßige Touren im Gatsch verhindern Neurodermitis und beugen Erkältungen vor (was mich nicht umbringt macht mich nur noch härter)
Ein Prinzip das SSWB's leider nur schwer zu vermitteln ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> ts ts  ts, verrücktes Huhn!!!!
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen im Modder od. wie der Dreck bei Euch heißt!!!
> 
> ...




was heißt hier "verrücktes huhn" ?

dreck ist eine auszeichnung, die man(n) sich verdienen muß 

l.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2008)

Varadero,
weist dein ES Rahmen nach den ersten REGENTOUREN jetzt die befürchteten Korrosionsschäden auf? Wobei man das Bischen Regen (das rangiert bei uns unter "Mückenpisse") bei uns nicht als Regentour bezeichnen würde.
Die Tour um den Hohen Göll war für mich das landschaftliche und Natur Highlight!
4 Std keinen Menschen getroffen das ist bei uns beinahe unmöglich ausser man macht einen Night Ride
Deine  schönsten Photos von der Woche sind diese:






































weil die für mich  den Geist des Mountainbikens wiedergeben.

Grüße an Barbara
Schappi


----------



## varadero (20. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Grüße an Barbara


Danke! Ich werds ausrichten! Leider muß sie heute wieder eine Ihrer 12h Schichten im Krankenhaus abreissen! 
Aber ich soll Dir einen schönen Gruß von Julian (hier mit seiner 45cm Bachforelle von der ich euch erzählt habe) ausrichten!!!
Wenn es nach Ihm gehen würde, hättest Du glatt bleiben können!

zu den Bildern: MEI, SOOOOOOOOOOO SCHEEEEEEEE!!! 
Wish I where there now!

Der Modder war natürlich am Abend nach der 5 Gondel Tour gleich wieder ab!!! Wo denkst du hin!?!? Und das viele Öl, Fett und Wachs hat das Radl dann vor dem sicheren Tod gerettet!! 

LG
Varadero

so viel zu den berühmt berüchtigen SSWB's! (siehe die letzten Beiträge!)


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2008)

so meine bilder ( ein teil davon ) sind jetzt in der galerie .

hier mal eine kleine auswahl von den schönsten :


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2008)

weiter geht´s:


----------



## varadero (20. Juli 2008)

GOIL, Ich bin auch drauf!!


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Juli 2008)

Saugeile Bilder!!

Bin schon ein wenig neidisch

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (20. Juli 2008)

Kann es sein, daß wir nächste Jahr mit der kleinen Pension nicht mehr das Auslangen finden, sondern einen Turnsaal mit Matratzenlager buchen müssen???


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß wir nächste Jahr mit der kleinen Pension nicht mehr das Auslangen finden, sondern einen Turnsaal mit Matratzenlager buchen müssen???



genau


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Juli 2008)

so bike ist im auto drin was für ein ackt kann also losgehen bis nachher


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß wir nächste Jahr mit der kleinen Pension nicht mehr das Auslangen finden, sondern einen Turnsaal mit Matratzenlager buchen müssen???



Wieso bis nächstes Jahr warten  der September kommt doch erst


----------



## varadero (20. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> der September kommt doch erst


Wäre zwar durchaus denkbar, da muss ich aber erst sehen, ob ich noch wo ZA zusammenkratzen kann, denn ich habe schon 8 Wochen Urlaub/ZA heuer konsumiert bzw geplant! 
Und in der KW 39 (20. bis 27.9.) fahre ich selbst auf Urlaub nach Torbole.


----------



## Scott-y (20. Juli 2008)

Jo und ich sehs ganz deutlich!  Der halbe Club der Deisterfreun.de  sitzen alle in einem Reisebus ( wie zur Kaffeefahrt) gen Süden... Beim Rücktransport ist dann der ADAC behilflich
 @ Hoerman dein Päckchen ist angekommen. Den Rest klären wir beim nächsten Treffen: Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Juli 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Wäre zwar durchaus denkbar, da muss ich aber erst sehen, ob ich noch wo ZA zusammenkratzen kann, denn ich habe schon 8 Wochen Urlaub/ZA heuer konsumiert bzw geplant!
> Und in der KW 39 (20. bis 27.9.) fahre ich selbst auf Urlaub nach Torbole.



Keine Angst, war nicht so ernst gemeint. Schappi und Hoerman wollen ja auch noch mal was anderes (dieses Jahr) sehen 

Gruß

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Keine Angst, war nicht so ernst gemeint. Schappi und Hoerman wollen ja auch noch mal was anderes (dieses Jahr) sehen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> DHF



also ich könnte im september nochmal nach saalbach


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Juli 2008)

das hab ich mir gedacht 

Supi Bilder hast du gemacht


----------



## Bogeyman (20. Juli 2008)

Arg... jetzt packt ihr wieder die Bilder aus Östereich aus... dabei hab' ich schon gerade wieder ne Depri-Phase, da ich seit dem Urlaub  noch nicht wirklich wieder zum biken gekommen bin 
btw. hab auch mal n paar Bilder hochgeladen, leider nicht so schicke wie ihr gemacht habt... wir haben mehr Videos in den Parks gemacht


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> das hab ich mir gedacht
> 
> Supi Bilder hast du gemacht



danke, aber wieso denn nicht wieder saalbach ?

ein tag touren , ein tag moschen (quasi als ruhetag schön shuttlen lassen ) usw,usw. 

außerdem ist die x-line diese woche fertig geworden. 1000 hm abwärts am stück, bis die bremsscheiben glühen


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

moin , moin 

 war ne klasse modderrunde gestern abend im regen 

 lange nicht mehr so dreckig gewesen  



 lustig war's schappi ( den einäugigen ) beim trailsurfen zu sehen 

 respekt.. schappi . halb blind mit nur einer kontaktlinse so die trails zu fahren war schon cool ;-) 

 heute abend werd ich mich wohl noch mal einsauen  , dann kann ich erst wieder ab donnerstag 

 v.g. 

 hoerman


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also ich könnte im september nochmal nach saalbach


Sach bescheit, komme mit!


----------



## Loni (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Junx!

hui, des freut mich aber, dass Ihr an mich gedacht habt. :hÃ¼pf:

Ich hab brav mit Familie und FrÃ¶schen in Bremen gefeiert. 

Ich wÃ¼rd saugern mal wieder mit Euch biken und ob ich Euch nicht mehr mag?? 

 ist jawohl keine Frage!! (wollt Ihr Haue??) 
Mein Internet zu Haus funzt nicht und mein MTB ist leider reparaturbedÃ¼rftig und daher war ich in letzter Zeit nur mit dem Renner unterwex (deswegen die Stille). Diese Woche gehtâs wieder nach Libyen und wenn ich wieder hier bin, (Anfang August) gehtâs dann wieder los mit dem MTB und Euch  
Kommt jemand zur Nacht von Hannover?
Da bin ich wieder da und guck auch 

Falls jemand Lust auf ne Asphaltrunde hat (bin bis Mi hier), bitte melden 

  Lena


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also ich könnte im september nochmal nach saalbach



Ich wäre auch wieder dabei!
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch wieder dabei!
> Schappi


 
jungs, macht mich nicht schwach 

 wie wär's denn mit portes du soleil 

 urlaub ist bei mir eingetragen vom 15 - 19 september


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder gegen das schlechte Wetter:

Hoerman war sofort Schwarm der örtlichen Damenwelt:



Die eine schien auf SM zu stehen, man beachte den stachelbesetzten Nasenring:








Und DAAAA sollen wir hoch?




Markus und Michi




Wolfgangsee




Hoerman hat eine seiner berühmten Adrenalinverpuffungen




Friends vor dem Hohen Göll:












Und wann gehts wieder los?
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juli 2008)

@Loni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von hier.

Zum defekten MTB: Ernster Defekt ?
Da müßten doch Heerscharen schraubendreherbesitzender Mountainbiker darum bitten es reparieren zu dürfen. 
Komm uns bloß nicht mit den schmalen Reifen vom rechten Weg ab 
Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Loni (21. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Loni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von hier.
> 
> Zum defekten MTB: Ernster Defekt ?
> Da müßten doch Heerscharen schraubendreherbesitzender Mountainbiker darum bitten es reparieren zu dürfen.
> ...



Dankedanke!!
Defekt nicht ernst, mal wieder das Hinterrad (ich hau wohl immer die Lager durch   ) Nach meiner Dienstreise wird das schon wieder heil sein 
nö, keine Angst, ich komm nicht von den Trails ab (aber meine MTB-Reifen sind ja bekanntlich auch nicht so breit  ) Asphalt macht mit schmalen Reifen aber auch dolle Spaß!!!


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> moin , moin
> 
> war ne klasse modderrunde gestern abend im regen
> 
> ...



Ich habe übrigens das Probelm der vielen Geisterschaltungen von gestern gefunden. Bei einem Kettenklemmer hatte sich ein Kettenglied um ca 20° verdreht.
Neue Kette rein alles paletti.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juli 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Also ich find das Bike seeehr schööön. Sieht auch irgendwie bissel wie meins aus!



Zwillinge ? 

So langsam verändert es sich.
Die Reifen sind Alberts gewichen.
Schäuche wie immer LATEX. 
Griffe Syntace MotoGripz
Bremse CODE 5 (kommt demnächst)
Kassette XTR 12-34

Hier mal 3 Symbolfotos (mir fehlt die Zeit zum knipsen)













Gruß
Roudy


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zwillinge ?
> 
> So langsam verändert es sich.
> Die Reifen sind Alberts gewichen.
> ...



ist bei deiner hochzeit soviel geld übriggeblieben das du dier ein so schickes bike leisten konntest
dann muß ich wohl doch mal heiraten will auch so ein schickes rad haben

gruß flo


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2008)

also wenn du für 1700 euro heiraten willst, dann nur zu . 

da spar ich lieber auf ein santa cruz vp free und heirate nicht .

so spar ich mir das reinstellen der bikes bei ebay, wenn´s sich ausgeheiratet hat.


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juli 2008)

muß schon mehr bei rum kommen liebäugel mit sowas
http://www.liteville.de/t/22_3.html


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Dankedanke!!
> Defekt nicht ernst, mal wieder das Hinterrad (ich hau wohl immer die Lager durch   ) Nach meiner Dienstreise wird das schon wieder heil sein
> nö, keine Angst, ich komm nicht von den Trails ab (aber meine MTB-Reifen sind ja bekanntlich auch nicht so breit  ) Asphalt macht mit schmalen Reifen aber auch dolle Spaß!!!



Hallo Froschkönigin,
dann bring dein Bike mal zu Tommy, der wird das schon heilemachen!
Und dann kauf dir mal was Stabiles! Und nicht sowas hüferiges was immer kaputtgeht!
Bis bald im Wald
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> muß schon mehr bei rum kommen liebäugel mit sowas
> http://www.liteville.de/t/22_3.html


 
und wo willst du das ausfahren, in laatzen auf dem kronsberg


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2008)

nö nur zur  eisdiele und zurück


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> nö nur zur  eisdiele und zurück


 

 dafür hat der michi das teil auch entwickelt  

 hat auch den vorteil, das du nicht mehr bergauf radeln musst 

 allerdings fehlt dann auch der spaß beim downhill :-(


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Juli 2008)

Oje, der Downhillfaller ist schon wieder ein Jahr älter.
Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch, alles Gute und lass es ordentlich krachen mit deinen Kollegen heute abend auf der Piste
Also dann viel Spaß,
wir sehen uns spätestens am 
Samstag im Blackforrest (dort werden wir dann auf Dein Wohl anstoßen)
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller,
alter Allwetterbiker,
alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
von
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2008)

doch son bischen bergab gehts zur eisdiele
ne natürlich würde ich das gute stück mit dem auto zu den bergen hinfahren um dann da zu fahren wie immer
auserdem was heist hier brachst du nicht mehr hoch radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

da schließ ich mich doch mal gleich an : "herzliche glückwünsche" vom hoerman. übertreibs nicht ;-) beim feiern heute , du weißt doch, der alte körper kann das alles nicht mehr so ab ))))


----------



## Loni (22. Juli 2008)

Happy Birthday Downhilli!!!  feier 

 und futter 

 schön!!


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2008)

Heh, DD. Auch von mir nen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> auserdem was heist hier brachst du nicht mehr hoch radeln


 
auf die eisdiele bezogen !

 außerdem solltest du lieber biken, als im keller an bikes zu schrauben 

 das kannst du im winter machen, dafür ist der sommer zu schade ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juli 2008)

DHF "alte Felge"
Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch.

Wie sagte Otto: " Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht..." - "...schon wieder frisches Bettzeug..." 

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Juli 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Oje, der Downhillfaller ist schon wieder ein Jahr älter.
> 
> 
> Gruß Tom



HEY Downhillfaller!!!!!!!!

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSATG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dann lass dich schön mit ein paar Biketeilen beschenken oder gönn dir selber was!
 Viel Spaß im Urlaub
        und 
ich hoffe auf den August mal im Harz!
Meine Tour ist ausgefallen, weggeschwommen, weggestürmmt......

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juli 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ist bei deiner hochzeit soviel geld übriggeblieben das du dier ein so schickes bike leisten konntest
> dann muß ich wohl doch mal heiraten will auch so ein schickes rad haben
> 
> gruß flo


 
Nun ja,  heiraten verschlingt schon diverse .
Ohne wäre locker ein 901 mit standesgemäßer Ausstattung drin gewesen. Aber meine Frau und die Feier mit euch war es mir wert auf ein 901 zu verzichten.
Wie heißt es so schön:"Kommt Zeit kommt Rad" 

Ich glaube aber auch, dass ich eines LV901 nicht würdig bin.
Das Rad würde sich wie die Prozessoren meiner PCs ständig langweilen.

*Ich stellen mal eine Formel zum "sinnvollen" Preis eines Rades auf.*
*1000,-  + (JahresHm x 0,03 ) [Hm auf- oder abwärts]*
*ohne Penislängekompensationsfaktor, Stylebonus und Habenwollenaufschlag.*

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Loni (22. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Ich stellen mal eine Formel zum "sinnvollen" Preis eines Rades auf.*
> *1000,-  + (JahresHm x 0,03 ) [Hm auf- oder abwärts]*
> *ohne Penislängekompensationsfaktor, Stylebonus und Habenwollenaufschlag.*


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2008)

Loni,
wo bekommst du bloß immer dies Smilies her?
Schappi


----------



## Loni (22. Juli 2008)

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juli 2008)

Danke 
Danke 
Danke ​


----------



## Wasserträger (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Downhillfaller

schließe mich den Glückwünschen an und Dir viel Spaß im Schwarzwald. Ich habe meinen Urlaub verschoben und werde wohl dieses Jahr keine Berge sehen sondern Ende August meine zwei Wochen Urlaub für den Umzug nutzen 

Vielleicht klappt es ja dann im nächsten Jahr mit der Transalp....ALLE GUTEN DINGE SIND 3"


----------



## taxifolia (22. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch, Downhillfaller.

Jetzt haben auch wir unseren Dopingskandal !!
Mir wurde eine Aufnahme zugespielt, auf der zu sehen ist, wie sich ein Mitglied unserer Truppe bewußtseinserweiternde und leistungssteigernde Substanzen einverleibt- schäm Dich !

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/8/7/1/1/_/large/RIMG0280.JPG

taxi


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (22. Juli 2008)

Moin @ all ^^

jungs und mädels ich bin neu zum biken gekommen und fahre ein specialized P2 und suche leute zum fahren im deister die mir ein paar gute abfahrten im deister zeigen können und mit dennen man öffter mal zusammen fahren kann!!!^^

danke schon mal im vorraus an alle die mich anschreiebn und auf diesen post antworten


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Juli 2008)

@Taxi
Sehr schönes Foto, aber irgendwie sieht das aus, als würdest du im Knast wohnen. Is 
das sone Art Probesitzen für Anwälte?
@Speci2008
Die Freeridetruppe trifft sich immer Sonntags kurz nach 12 am Waldkaterparkplatz in Wennigsen. Kannste einfach ma mitkommen. Diesen Sonntag bin ich aber wohl im Bikepark, aber irgendjemand triffste da immer. Wenn du auf deinem P2 aber noch Streetreifen drauf hast, sollteste was Grobstolligeres aufziehen.
Grüße!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Jetzt haben auch wir unseren Dopingskandal !!
> Mir wurde eine Aufnahme zugespielt, auf der zu sehen ist, wie sich ein Mitglied unserer Truppe bewußtseinserweiternde und leistungssteigernde Substanzen einverleibt- schäm Dich !
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/8/7/1/1/_/large/RIMG0280.JPG
> ...


 

  S K A N D A L   ! ! ! ! ! ! !  



 das meld ich sofort der WADA 

 das muß sofort mit fdh-diät bestraft werden ;-)


----------



## taxifolia (22. Juli 2008)

@evel: ..genau, die landen alle über kurz oder lang im Knast.

@hoerman: Kannst mich mitmelden, habe Sonntag nach unserer Tour mit einem ganzen Hähnchen gedopt.

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juli 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Auch von mir Glückwunsch, Downhillfaller.
> 
> Jetzt haben auch wir unseren Dopingskandal !!
> Mir wurde eine Aufnahme zugespielt, auf der zu sehen ist, wie sich ein Mitglied unserer Truppe bewußtseinserweiternde und leistungssteigernde Substanzen einverleibt- schäm Dich !
> ...



Ich habs geahnt das das mal kommt.. Verdammte Paparazzi  Das ist halt der Preis wenn man schön und reich ist. Übrigens... Currywurst macht schlau (Zitat Zeitungsartikel vom Annaturm)


ach ja... auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Downhillibillifallera


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> auf die eisdiele bezogen !
> 
> außerdem solltest du lieber biken, als im keller an bikes zu schrauben
> 
> das kannst du im winter machen, dafür ist der sommer zu schade ;-)



muß ich ja auch noch für sparen  für ein liteville
wenn sowieso erst zum nächsten jahr ist ja auch noch nicht lieferbar 
für deinen sehlen frieden war ebend noch ne runde höhen millimeter sammeln in der leine masch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juli 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Oje, der Downhillfaller ist schon wieder ein Jahr älter.
> Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch, alles Gute und lass es ordentlich krachen mit deinen Kollegen heute abend auf der Piste
> Also dann viel Spaß,
> wir sehen uns spätestens am
> ...



Danke nochmal an alle meine Freunde hier für die Glückwünsche 
ihr seid ne Supertruppe 

@barbie: jo, samstag holen wir das nach 
@hoerman: heute abend 2 Alc-Freie Weizen und ein Runde mit Averna gehabt, kannst beruhigt sein
@ all: zum Biken im Odenwald hat es auf Grund des Wetters und anderer Hindernisse :kotz: nicht gerreicht ich bin jetzt etwas aus dem Training (*Hallo Homer *, das Rumsteak gerade war nicht so fettig wie dein Brathahn 


DHF


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Ich stellen mal eine Formel zum "sinnvollen" Preis eines Rades auf.*
> *1000,-  + (JahresHm x 0,03 ) [Hm auf- oder abwärts]*
> *ohne Penislängekompensationsfaktor, Stylebonus und Habenwollenaufschlag.*
> 
> ...



Das sagst du ja nur, weil's (nur mal sekundenlang überschlagen) ganz gut mit deinem Scoreboard zusammenpasst ...

Ich bin grad dabei, meinen Thailandurlaub zusammenzubasteln. Bei den exorbitant gestiegenen Flugpreisen muss ich, was 2009 - Bikes angeht, auch jeden Penislängenkompensationsfaktor außer Acht lassen  Werd wohl trotzdem Freitag zwei Tickets schießen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> muß ich ja auch noch für sparen  für ein liteville
> wenn sowieso erst zum nächsten jahr ist ja auch noch nicht lieferbar
> für deinen sehlen frieden war ebend noch ne runde höhen millimeter sammeln in der leine masch


 
@ flo --- übung macht aber den meister, nicht das bike


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Ich stellen mal eine Formel zum "sinnvollen" Preis eines Rades auf.*
> *1000,-  + (JahresHm x 0,03 ) [Hm auf- oder abwärts]*
> *ohne Penislängekompensationsfaktor, Stylebonus und Habenwollenaufschlag.*
> 
> ...


 

 oh mein gott *grins*

 wenn ich dann ans santa cruz vp-free denke (ca. 4500 ) 

 möcht ich garnicht wissen, wie lang mein dödel sein müsste , wenn ich nach dieser formel rechnen würde *lachweg* 

 oder ich muß noch gaannzzzzz viele hm zusammen bekommen 



 ähhh... was kostet denn ne penisverlängerung ? 

 wäre vllt. die einfachere variante ;-) 



 hoerman


----------



## 1Tintin (23. Juli 2008)

Tach,
um mal wieder zum Haupthema des Freds zu kommen,
fährt jemand heute ca. 17:08 mit seinem Geländefahrrad  im Deister?
Ich fahre dann ab Mooshütte und wollte dann die neuen Trails fahren,
ruhig Bergauf und zackich Bergab.

Tintin


----------



## schappi (23. Juli 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach,
> um mal wieder zum Haupthema des Freds zu kommen,
> fährt jemand heute ca. 17:08 mit seinem Geländefahrrad  im Deister?
> Ich fahre dann ab Mooshütte und wollte dann die neuen Trails fahren,
> ...



Hallo Tintin,
ich wollte heut mit Homer fahren,
Zeit und Ort sind aber noch nicht festgelegt.
Könntest du auch nach wennigsen kommen?
Da könne wir dir auch ein paar spannede neue Trails zeigen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich war am Wochenende endlich mal wieder mit Freund Evel im Deister.
Abgesehen von den schönen Strecken, fiel uns dieser Kunstparker auf.
Ich glaube im nächsten Leben werde ich Forstarbeiter und hab dann so richtig Spaß mit dem Harv 
Ciao,
Schwermetall


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Juli 2008)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Ich glaube im nächsten Leben werde ich Forstarbeiter und hab dann so richtig Spaß mit dem Harv



Genau, ganz legal "offroaden"

@tintin: Könnte heute auch kommen, "muss" abends aber zum Griechen zur Tzatziki-Ouzo-Kur. Das wird leider zu knapp.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Genau, ganz legal "offroaden"
> 
> </p>und dann ganz legal neue trails mit dem harvester für uns anlegen  , so nach dem motto : " oh, da hab ich mich wohl verfahren *lach*"


----------



## taxifolia (23. Juli 2008)

@homer und schappi:
Wann wollt ihr heute fahren ?

taxi


----------



## schappi (23. Juli 2008)

Dsa ist so zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 Uhr
Homer wollte zu mir kommen wenn er fertig ist.
Ruf ihm mal an, dann kann er dich mitnehmen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> oh mein gott *grins*
> wenn ich dann ans santa cruz vp-free denke (ca. 4500 )
> möcht ich garnicht wissen, wie lang mein dödel sein müsste , wenn ich nach dieser formel rechnen würde *lachweg*
> oder ich muß noch gaannzzzzz viele hm zusammen bekommen
> ...


 
Ruuuuhig bleiben 
Ich habe die Formel so aufgebaut, dass Sie ohne operative Veränderungen zu dir paßt. Ein Stylebonus sollte ja wohl bei dem Ding drin sein.
Kauf 3-4 günstige Teile + 100.000hm bergab = 6 Wochen Saalbach und alles ist im Rahmen 

@Alle die hier lesen: Lächeln, Sonne genießen (zur Not durchs Büro-, Auto-, Werkstattfenster, radfahren gehen (oder wenigstens daran denken) 
Gruß Roudy
(guckt aus dem Bürofenster)


----------



## taxifolia (23. Juli 2008)

@ schappi:
Das passt bei mir leider nicht. Euch aber viel Spass.

taxi


----------



## 1Tintin (23. Juli 2008)

@Schappi,
nee fahren um 17:00 von der Mooshütte aus, da mir das heute bis Wennigsen zu weit wäre,passt nicht in mein Zeitmanagement. 

Bis demnächst mal, 

Tintin


----------



## chrisdOof (23. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit,

könnte sich einer der Deister-Freeride-Locals bitte einmal bei mir melden?
Per ICQ, PN oder Brieftaube ist latte.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juli 2008)

Hai,

bin Local aber nicht FR.
Deshalb keine PN aber das Angebot einfach mal an einem Treffpunkt zu sein.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit,

ich bin nachher im Wald.
Start: ca. 18 Uhr Bredenbeck Sportplatz oder Kniggesches Forsthaus.
Plan: ca. 3h üben für Duisburg, also eher trailarm 

Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich bin nachher im Wald.
> Start: ca. 18 Uhr Bredenbeck Sportplatz oder Kniggesches Forsthaus.
> ...



Aloah Roudy,
bin auch ohne Fahrschein, leider auch ohne Fahrerlaubnis

Übringes, Gratulation zum neuen Bike, boah ein echtes Specialiced (oder so). So ne echte Edelmarke, nicht schlecht. Da muss ja unser MAstercube etwas blass geworden sein oder

Viel Spaß heute
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich bin nachher im Wald.
> Start: ca. 18 Uhr Bredenbeck Sportplatz oder Kniggesches Forsthaus.
> ...


 

     ja, hier                                     ich        

 wollte heute abend auch los. hab heute meine kassette 11 - 28 bekommen, die wollte ich vllt. noch einbauen, und ausprobieren. 

 werd daher wohl erst später loskommen. 

 oder ich nehm das sting, und bin mit von der partie  

 laube um 18.10 h konnte knapp aber zu schaffen sein 

 @ roudy -  mach meldung , ob's passt 

 hoerman



 wenn du erst um 18.00 h am forsthaus loskommst, kann ich auch gg. 18.10 am tarternpfahl sein. wär sogar besser, so hab ich noch ein wenig mehr zeit


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah Roudy,
> bin auch ohne Fahrschein, leider auch ohne Fahrerlaubnis
> 
> Übringes, Gratulation zum neuen Bike, boah ein echtes Specialiced (oder so). So ne echte Edelmarke, nicht schlecht. Da muss ja unser MAstercube etwas blass geworden sein oder
> ...


 

 hai tom , was macht die schulter . geht's besser ? 

 wieso soll ich neidisch werden ? auch andere mütter (Hersteller) haben schöne töchter (bikes) .


----------



## Epinephrin (24. Juli 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> muß ich ja auch noch für sparen  für ein liteville
> wenn sowieso erst zum nächsten jahr ist ja auch noch nicht lieferbar
> 
> Hi Firefighter!
> ...


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai tom , was macht die schulter . geht's besser ?
> 
> wieso soll ich neidisch werden ? auch andere mütter (Hersteller) haben schöne töchter (bikes) .



Hallo Sören,
Schulter ist inzwischen schon etwas besser geworden. Bin ganz zufrieden.
Mal schauen, wann ich wieder auf die Piste darf. (Wird aber noch ne Weile dauern)
Also dann vieeeeeel Spaß bei diesem supi Wetter.
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> Schulter ist inzwischen schon etwas besser geworden. Bin ganz zufrieden.
> Mal schauen, wann ich wieder auf die Piste darf. (Wird aber noch ne Weile dauern)
> Also dann vieeeeeel Spaß bei diesem supi Wetter.
> Gruß Tom


 
na das hört sich ja schon ganz gut an. gehst ja ordentlich auf die rolle um fit zu bleiben, oder ?  ?  ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja, hier ich
> 
> wollte heute abend auch los. hab heute meine kassette 11 - 28 bekommen, die wollte ich vllt. noch einbauen, und ausprobieren.
> 
> ...


 
*Geht klar !*
*18 Uhr Forsthaus*
*18:15 Taternpfahl (komme mit 11-26 wenn BC geliefert hat)*

Grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juli 2008)

N´Abend
Ich sehe Ihr scheut Touren mit dem Zusatz "trailarm" wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. 

Nicht mal zu posten traut sich einer.
So - der Fluch ist gebrochen - kann weitergehen.
Aber geil wars schon, auch wenn mir jetzt die Beine brennen 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na das hört sich ja schon ganz gut an. gehst ja ordentlich auf die rolle um fit zu bleiben, oder ?  ?  ?



Rolle ist noch nicht so prickelnd (habs versucht), aber nach dem Urlaub gehts verstärkt auf die Rolle. 
Jetzt werde ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen zum Wandersmann:kotz:, aber natürlich mit GPS (habe schon 4 Touren rausgesucht), und jeder Biker der nicht grüßt im Blackforrest wird erstmal angepault. 
Auf den Hütten gibts dann natürlich echtes Weizenund ordentlich fettes Essen.(und nette Gespräche mit anderen Rentnern)
Naja, muss halt das beste aus dem Urlaub machen.
Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze natürlich, ich kann jetzt ordenlich Pluspunkte bei der Familie machen (obwohl es bestimmt den ersten Krach auf dem Hinweg als Beifahrer neben meiner Gattin geben wird.....)

Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2008)

so, ... 
komm grad aus dem keller. hoffe , das jetzt alles funzt. 
neues kettenblatt montiert, neue bremsscheibe und die speedking 
sind jetzt auch endlich drauf . 
kette bleibt erstmal (hab das schloss nicht aufbekommen ).
wenn nicht, kommt die kette auch nochmal runter. 

es macht echt keinen spaß, wenn die kette dauernd klemmt , bzw. das kettenblatt nen grad hat, und die kette dauernd mitnimmt ( exto kennt das ja vom E1 ).

jetzt ab ins bett und sonntag wird getestet. 
morgen ist freibad nach der arbeit angesagt 

c u 
hoerman


----------



## Scott-y (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir in den Staaten neue Kettenblätter bestellt , mal sehen wann die kommen, denn ich habe das selbe Problem. Der Mitlere hält die Kette nicht mehr, nur noch wenn man ohne Druck fährt. Entweder rutscht er dann über oder er will ständig auf´s Große. Meinen FOX-Dämpfer habe ich auch wieder von der Wartung, hatte aber auch Luft verloren:Kostenpunkt 110. Für 170 habe ich mir den neu gekauft, 
Dieses WE  kann ich noch nicht in den Wald, aus Zeitmangel. Wir sich aber ändern.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Juli 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in den Staaten neue Kettenblätter bestellt , mal sehen wann die kommen, denn ich habe das selbe Problem. Der Mitlere hält die Kette nicht mehr, nur noch wenn man ohne Druck fährt. Entweder rutscht er dann über oder er will ständig auf´s Große. Meinen FOX-Dämpfer habe ich auch wieder von der Wartung, hatte aber auch Luft verloren:Kostenpunkt 110. Für 170 habe ich mir den neu gekauft,
> Dieses WE kann ich noch nicht in den Wald, aus Zeitmangel. Wir sich aber ändern.


 
Ist der Preis in den Staaten so geil oder hast du was extrem seltenes bestellt ?
Ich bestelle wohl nur noch komplette Kurbeln, das ist günstiger als 3 einzelne Blätter.


----------



## chrisdOof (25. Juli 2008)

chrisdOof schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> könnte sich einer der Deister-Freeride-Locals bitte einmal bei mir melden?
> Per ICQ, PN oder Brieftaube ist latte.
> ...



Hat sich erledigt. Danke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Juli 2008)

chrisdOof schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Danke


 
Ich hoffe zum positiven 
Ansonsten ist immer irgendwer im Wald unterwegs.
FR kann zwar nicht jeder, kleine Drops und Trailtouren haben wir jedoch alle im Programm.

Bis bald im Wald 

-> Auch die, die von moshen, heizen, krachen lassen schreiben grüßen im realen Leben Wanderer und bremsen vorsichtig wenn Sie welchen begegnen. 
=> da ich dich "noch" nicht kenne, natürlich nicht auf dich bezogen aber als Hinweis für alle sicher gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (25. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin 

Ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei Euch Hannoveranern mit den 24H Duisburg aussieht ? Wer ist denn von Euch dabei und was sind denn Eure Ziele? 

Wir werden mit 3 fast Bremern in einem 4er fahren und wollen neben Spaß auch eine gute Platzierung erreichen.

Gruß Christian (2006-> Platz 10 im 4er)


----------



## schappi (25. Juli 2008)

Morgen treffen wir uns um die Strategie zu besprechen wie wir  euch im 4er  versenken können. Hoerman und ich als die lagsamsten waren extra im Höhentraining in Österreich. Wir fahren als 4er: Exto, Roudy Hoerman und ich. dann noch unser 5 Köpfiger Betreuerstab: Mechaniker, Manager, Physiotherapeut und Koch.
Wir sind also dabei! Rechnet mit uns!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (25. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...dann noch unser 5 Köpfiger Betreuerstab: Mechaniker, Manager, Physiotherapeut und Koch.


 
Wen ham wer denn doppelt? 

Ich fahr' jetzt gleich ma los und hol noch nen gemischten Kasten für's Besprechen...


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (25. Juli 2008)

jungs ich habe da mal 2 fragen

einmal wer von euch fährt im deister mit nem dirt bike????

und wer kennt gute strecken im deister die für bis 100mm fehdergabeln ausgelegt sind hehe und für leute die noch nie richtig im deister gefahren sind 

Grüße an alle!!!!


----------



## exto (25. Juli 2008)

So richtig mitm Dirtbike im Deister hab ich bis jetzt nur Slaine gesehen. (Respekt!)

Mit nem 100mm Dirtbike kann man eigentlich alles fahren, wenn man kann. Schließ dich einfach mal an, wenn sich hier verabredet wird ind guck mal, was geht.

Einfach hier mitlesen, dann wird's was...


----------



## schappi (25. Juli 2008)

SPECALIZED2oo8 schrieb:


> jungs ich habe da mal 2 fragen
> 
> einmal wer von euch fährt im deister mit nem dirt bike????
> 
> ...


Probier mal die BMX Bahn an den Wasserrädern.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Juli 2008)

So Jungs & Mädels dann machts mal alle gut 
Wir düsen morgen früh in den Schwarzen Wald ins Höhentrainingslager zum Wandern und event. mehr 

Wir melden uns von dort mal.
Also, munter bleiben 

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> So Jungs & Mädels dann machts mal alle gut
> Wir düsen morgen früh in den Schwarzen Wald ins Höhentrainingslager zum Wandern und event. mehr
> 
> Wir melden uns von dort mal.
> ...



hey jungs,

wünsch euch einen schönen urlaub 

happy trails lass ich jetzt mal weg

hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juli 2008)

SPECALIZED2oo8 schrieb:


> jungs ich habe da mal 2 fragen
> 
> einmal wer von euch fährt im deister mit nem dirt bike????
> 
> ...



Mit 100 mm geht alles. Hängt aber wie überall von der Fahrtechnik ab. Mit Kofschmerzfolgeninkaufnahme geht sogar der Grab-/Frankweg mit Starrgabel 9 Kg Hardtail.

Gruß
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo, bei uns wird morgen nix mit Bikepark, deswegen bin ich im Deister unterwegs. Vllt sieht man sich ja, ich bin um 12 am Waldkater. 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2008)

Roudy,
du hattest doch mal einen Link zu einem Vdeo einer ganzen Runde des 24h Rennens in Duisburg, Kannst du den noch einmal reinstellen?

An Alle:
Exto, Hoerman, Roudy und ich fahren am 9. und 10. August das 24h Rennen in Duisburg mit.
Alle die uns besuchen und anfeuern wollen sind herzlich eingeladen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chrisdOof (27. Juli 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich hoffe zum positiven
> Ansonsten ist immer irgendwer im Wald unterwegs.
> FR kann zwar nicht jeder, kleine Drops und Trailtouren haben wir jedoch alle im Programm.
> 
> ...



Klar! Kein Thema. Ich kenn das zu gut. Ich bin gut erzogen 
Was meinst du wie freundlich man grüßen muss wenn man im Wald nen Helm auf hat und ne Schaufel in den Händen hält. (hihihi)
Wir kommen ggf. am 03.08. und treffen uns dort mit einem/den Locals wenn alles klappt. Genaues kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juli 2008)

Was will uns dieses Foto sagen.......


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy,
> du hattest doch mal einen Link zu einem Vdeo einer ganzen Runde des 24h Rennens in Duisburg, Kannst du den noch einmal reinstellen?



Hier: http://en.sevenload.com/videos/LIuLWAo-Die-Strecke-in-Duisburg

Es ist aber die alte Runde, dient also eher zum schnuppern und anfüttern


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2008)

Wir waren gestern im Wiehengebirge zur "Team Deisterfreunde-24h-Duisburg Besprechungs Radtour"

Erstmal etwas Sightseeing + Action für die Touris


 

 

 



Dann mit dem Rad bei Fuß durch Kreuzotternverseuchtes Unterholz



 

 

 



Noch etwas hüpfen



 

 



Und dann nach 4:30 h kühler Waldluft zum Ernst des Tages 


 




Danke an die Gastgeber für lecker isotonisches nach der Tour & lecker Essen.
Gruß an die Wiehenbiker, die 3-5x unseren Weg kreuzten.
Und auch einen Gruß an den Jungen Mann aus Porta, den wir wegen einer verpatzten Landung mit abgesprungenem Reifen + Snakebit aus dem Wald geholfen haben.

PS: verpatzte Landung. Wenn man schon den Start verpatzt sieht das alte Bauernsprichwort "Buchen sollst du suchen" so aus



Mein braunes Pony und ich sind noch keine Freunde 

Noch 5 Tage, dann ist Urlaub
Ich plane Dienstag & Donnertag noch zwei schnelle Runden zu drehen. Jeweils ab ca. 18 Uhr

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Loni (27. Juli 2008)

die Fotos machen mich hier ganz wild. will auch in den Wald, hier gips nur Palmen.

schönen Gruß ausm Süüüüden


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2008)

donnerstag wär ich bei der "schnellen runde" dabei. 

vllt. auch am dienstag , wenn die lufthansa mich morgen nicht nach münchen lässt . 

echt klasse service.... 25 min warteschleife, um mir dann zu sagen, daß sie selber noch nix wissen .

naja, schaun mer mal wie´s morgen aussieht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> donnerstag wär ich bei der "schnellen runde" dabei.



11-26 ist drauf.
RR hinten auch.
Der Antrieb ist fast komplett getauscht
Das Rad habe ich einmal "geKlübert" = sieht wieder aus wie Neu

Jetzt kann es losgehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2008)

dann schöne schmerzen. 
11-28 hat ja schon weh getan, 11-26 muss wohl noch schlimmer sein. 
heute morgen , meine schnelle "feierabendrunde" hat auch richtig weh getan . lange schon nicht mehr so schwere beine gehabt. ( okay, kann auch an den 3 weizen gelegen haben ). 

die probleme mit der kette sind fast weg. 
das neue kleine kettenblatt hat geholfen. 
jetzt meckert nur noch das mittlere. ( ist aber  schon neu bestellt worden).  
die speedking waren heute echt klasse.
noch die neuen bremsbeläge einbauen, das kettenblatt  und die rennfeile kann eingesetzt werden  

duisburg kann also kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2008)

So, was aktuelles von der www.Deister-Freun.de Ecke.
Die Domain ist gesichert  und leitet [in Kürze] erstmal (frühestens im Winter nehme ich mir dafür Zeit) auf diesen Thread um.

So Goodies wie Shirts, Aufkleber, Tassen etc. starten auch erst im Winter.

Soviel zur Theorie.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## cvrider (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab mal ne Frage an alle Deister-Freunde!Mich würde interessieren wie hoch der Trailanteil im Deister ist,und ob Traillastige Touren möglich sind?Gibt es eventuell auch bisschen was zum hüpfenDa ich die nächsten 2Wochen keine Zeit habe,habe ich mir den 16-17 August mal vorgenommen um meinen ersten Deisterbesuch zu starten!Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und vielleicht kann ich mich mal einer Trailtour mit euch anschließen.

Chris


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Juli 2008)

Wir machen eigentlich nur Forstweg-hoch - Trail-runter Touren, und die sind oft mit allerlei Sprüngen zum drüber- oder drumrumfahren gespickt. Da gibts für alle was, vom Einsteiger bis zum Downhillcrack. Schau einfach mal ins Forum. Sonst treffen sich die Jungs mit Rüstung und langen Federn Sonntags um 12.00 am Waldkater Wennigsen


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Juli 2008)

Diesem Biker fehlen nur noch 2 Stöcke 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/146828]
	
[/URL]

Auf Gummi ist er auch unterwegs 

Er denkt sich gerade: da würd ich gern jetzt runterfahren


----------



## cvrider (28. Juli 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir machen eigentlich nur Forstweg-hoch - Trail-runter Touren, und die sind oft mit allerlei Sprüngen zum drüber- oder drumrumfahren gespickt. Da gibts für alle was, vom Einsteiger bis zum Downhillcrack. Schau einfach mal ins Forum. Sonst treffen sich die Jungs mit Rüstung und langen Federn Sonntags um 12.00 am Waldkater Wennigsen




Danke für deine Info Homer!Hört sich ja ganz gut an.Währe bei Gelegenheit mal mit dabei.Berg-hoch bin ich mit meinem Big Air auch relativ zügig unterwegs,Berg-ab sogar noch ein wenig schneller

Chris


----------



## pebblesathome (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Roudy,
lese grad was über ne schnelle Runde am Dienstag.
Würd mich gern anschliessen.
Komme aus der Springer Gegend, ab 17.30 Uhr wäre o.k.
Anderer Treffpunkt aber auch möglich.

Pebbles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Hallo Roudy,
> lese grad was über ne schnelle Runde am Dienstag.
> Würd mich gern anschliessen.
> Komme aus der Springer Gegend, ab 17.30 Uhr wäre o.k.
> ...


Aktuelle Zeitplanung wäre 18:15 Taternpfahl
Meine Handynummer kommt per PN

Gruß


----------



## exto (29. Juli 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Diesem Biker fehlen nur noch 2 Stöcke



Man hat's aber auch nicht leicht...


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2008)

Homer
wie sieht es bei dir heute abend aus?
Wann und wo?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pebblesathome (29. Juli 2008)

Hi Roudy,
bin heute um 18.15 am Taternpfahl.

Pebbles


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juli 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Hi Roudy,
> bin heute um 18.15 am Taternpfahl.
> 
> Pebbles



Bis 17:45 warten wie es sich entwickelt oder wegen Wind und Regen absagen ?

Gruß


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2008)

Ja da kommt richtig was auf uns zu:
http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/niedersachsenindex.html
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radframe?LANG=de&CONT=dldl&CREG=dnie&ZEIT=200807291500&END=f
Besser warten bis das durch ist.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## pebblesathome (29. Juli 2008)

Ja, wars das nun mit Regen?
Hier (Gestorf) ist plötzlich Windstill und null Regen mehr.
Oder ist es nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm?

Wie siehts direkt am Deister aus?

Pebbles


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2008)

Da kommt noch was:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radframe?LANG=de&CONT=dldl&CREG=dnie&ZEIT=200807291600&END=f


----------



## Madeba (29. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> DK³ Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
> ...



jetzt ist Platz 14 wieder frei 

leider starte ich am 24.08. in den Urlaub ... Dolomiten- statt Deisterkreisel


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Da kommt noch was:
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radframe?LANG=de&CONT=dldl&CREG=dnie&ZEIT=200807291600&END=f




haben wir in münchen auch gehabt. 
schwere gewitter mit starkregen. 
1 h war der münchener airport heute abend komplett gesperrt aufgrund des wetters 

danach ging´s mit slottime um 21.00 anstatt 19.00 los. 
ist echt toll 2h im flieger zu sitzen und nicht wegzukommen 

das nächste mal fahr ich zug 

seit ihr gefahren, oder war´s mal wieder das übliche spiel, wenn roudy los will  ?

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...seit ihr gefahren, oder war´s mal wieder das übliche spiel, wenn roudy los will  ?
> hoerman



 ** räusper ** 
Immer wenn ich >50km im Plan habe pisst es


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das nächste mal fahr ich zug




Warum machst du das nicht sowieso???


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Exto,
Homer bringt mir heute abend 4 Akkus und 2 Ladegeräte für Sigma für dich mit
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Warum machst du das nicht sowieso???


 
ich hasse zugfahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> jetzt ist Platz 14 wieder frei
> 
> leider starte ich am 24.08. in den Urlaub ... Dolomiten- statt Deisterkreisel


 

 hallo markus, 

 dann viel spaß im urlaub.

 was ist denn mit deinem kollegen, kommt der weiterhin mit ?


----------



## Madeba (30. Juli 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo markus,
> dann viel spaß im urlaub.
> was ist denn mit deinem kollegen, kommt der weiterhin mit ?



er hat nix gegenteiliges gesagt, also ja...

...wenn die Trails allerdings richtig nass sein sollten, wird er wohl eher nicht fahren...
(2cm-Air-Suspension-Starrbike mit RaceKing, Sattel nicht versenkbar und max. 40cm breiter Lenker)
 obwohl ich mir das gerne ansehen würde 

aber ich muß ja woanders hin... (hatte ich das eigentlich schon erwähnt  : Sellaronda statt Deisterkreisel, Bindelweg statt Raketentrail, Fanesalm statt Annaturm  ... naja, man muß halt nehmen, was einem gerade unter die Stollen kommt ...


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2008)

Madeba,
Das würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen!
Solche Trails sind der Horror.






Willst du dir sowas wirklich antun?




und dann auch noch von Kühen belästigt werden?




Und dann die Eingeborenen, die solche Dinge wie Kaasnocken oder Kaiserschmarren essen:




Und dauernd bergauf schieben müssen?





Bleib lieber hier und fahr mit uns den DK³


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> Homer bringt mir heute abend 4 Akkus und 2 Ladegeräte für Sigma für dich mit
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das ist gut. Meine andere Quelle scheint nun doch nicht zu funktionieren. Insgesammt sollten wir aber ausreichend ausgerüstet sein.


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Juli 2008)

äh, is hier Sommerloch  Schappi die Bilder hatten wir doch schon, oder ?

Aber super sind sie 
Mein Beweis dass ich auch mit Bike im Schwarzwald bin:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/149450]
	
[/URL]

Die besten Trails sind hier die verbotenen Wanderwege 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/149451]
	
[/URL]

Wenn man hier die Kurve nicht bekommt ist es aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (30. Juli 2008)

an dieser Stelle möchte ich dann mal das "Geheimnis" um Startplatz 22 lüften:
ich habe im Deister angefangen mit Radfahren (vor 3,5 Jahren), bin dann aus Springe weggezogen nach Karlsruhe, wo ich seitdem vom Schwarzwald über die Pfalz bis Vogesen fahre. ( www.mtb-karlsruhe.de, aber nicht zu viel erwarten, ich fahre keine Rennen  )
Ich werde ab 2.8. meine erste Woche wieder in Springe sein, würde dann gerne schon einige Runden drehen (@ Hörmann: ich habe gelesen, du wohnst da noch...), und bin dann ab ~ 19.9. wieder da, um mich dann final auf den Deisterkreisel vorzubereiten.
Meldet euch also, wenn ihr morgens, mittags, abends eine Runde fahren wollt 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Zeit im Deister und besonders auf den 24. ^^
bis bald


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Madeba,
> Das würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen!
> Solche Trails sind der Horror.
> ...
> ...



da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, bergrunter nehm ich die Seilbahn 



schappi schrieb:


> ...Und dauernd bergauf schieben müssen?
> ...
> Gruß
> Schappi



den verstehe ich jetzt nich ...


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das ist gut. Meine andere Quelle scheint nun doch nicht zu funktionieren. Insgesammt sollten wir aber ausreichend ausgerüstet sein.



ich könnte Euch auch noch mit einem Satz Sigma aushelfen


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2008)

Das wäre dann sozusagen die finale Sicherheit  Gibt's denn noch ne Gelegenheit, Schappi, Roudy oder Hoerman zu treffen? Die beiden ersteren sind, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, erst mal außer Landes...


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das wäre dann sozusagen die finale Sicherheit  Gibt's denn noch ne Gelegenheit, Schappi, Roudy oder Hoerman zu treffen? Die beiden ersteren sind, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, erst mal außer Landes...


 
kalli hat auch sigmas, wird er uns bestimmt ausleihen.


----------



## Loni (31. Juli 2008)

hallo Junx, 
bin wieder da. 
kommt morgen jemand (neben Saiklist) zur Nacht von Hannover?
Cheers,  Lena

(Was man in Libyen alles findet, wenn man mal nicht biken geht: )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (1. August 2008)

Ha Ha ,

ein Camel Ba(c)K

??????

Jemand morgen im Deister?, brauche jemanden der mir den Raketentrail zeigt

Tintin


----------



## exto (1. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> (Was man in Libyen alles findet, wenn man mal nicht biken geht: )



Das kenn ich. Ich war mal im Vorfeld des Opferfestes in Marokko. Weil zu der Zeit die Transportkapazitäten knapp werden, lässt man sich so einiges einfallen. 
"Interessanteste" Variante war ein quicklebendiges, recht gelassen blickendes Schaf, das auf dem Gepäckträger eines Mofas verzurrt war...


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> "Interessanteste" Variante war ein quicklebendiges, recht gelassen blickendes Schaf, das auf dem Gepäckträger eines Mofas verzurrt war...


 
das hatte wohl vom falschen "gras" gefuttert, so nach dem motto :"kiffen macht gleichgültig, --- mir doch egal "


----------



## Epinephrin (1. August 2008)

Ahoi!

Nur mal interessehalber: Was is´n das für´n Trip, der da am 24.08. vom Deisterkreisel losgeht? Wohin, wie weit und wie hart?


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. August 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Nur mal interessehalber: Was is´n das für´n Trip, der da am 24.08. vom Deisterkreisel losgeht? Wohin, wie weit und wie hart?



ca. 1500 hm, 50 - 70 km , einmal den deister möglichst auf trails umrunden,
dauer 09.00 - 17.00 uhr mit mittagspause


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. August 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ha Ha ,
> 
> ein Camel Ba(c)K
> 
> ...



Ich hätte morgen Zeit für ne kurze Runde mit Hund. Raketentrail ist dann quasi mein Heimweg. könntest du um 15.00 am Besucherberkwerk sein?


----------



## 1Tintin (2. August 2008)

Hallo Homer,
sorry das ich mich so spät zurückmelde,
ich wollte eigentlich so um 12 im deister fahren, 3 is mir heut zu spät loszufahren.

trotzdem danke 

bis demnächst mal!


----------



## LocoFanatic (2. August 2008)

ich suche ab jetzt sofort jemanden zum Fahren im Deister... es scheint die Sonne !
ich kenne mich kaum mehr aus, wohne in Springe und wäre innerhalb von 5 Minuten am Bahnhof (als Treffpunkt)...

BITTE MELDEN !!!


----------



## schappi (2. August 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG 
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Pebblesathome
15 Wasserträger
16 Frasuka(aus NRW)
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 Madeba 2
25 Firefighter76
26 der Platz ist für Barbies Retter reserviert
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)
30 Sven aus Detmold
Gruß
Schappi
So die Liste ist wieder Voll!!
Madeba ht seine Platz an Pebblesathome vererbt

Falls jemand nicht kann bitte rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, damit wir den Platz anderweitig vergeben können!


----------



## LocoFanatic (2. August 2008)

wer fährt denn morgen am Sonntag???
plz take me with you ^^ (bettel-modus wieder aus)
ich will doch nur biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. August 2008)

Ich würde morgen auch wieder gern fahren. Da wir aber aus grundverschiedenen Richtungen kommen, sollten wir uns im Wald treffen, etwa um 11.00 am Annaturm oder um 11.10 an der Laube. Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2008)

11.10 uhr an der laube 

hört sich gut an. mal wieder nen bißchen fritzz bewegen 

bis morgen 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (2. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das wäre dann sozusagen die finale Sicherheit  Gibt's denn noch ne Gelegenheit, Schappi, Roudy oder Hoerman zu treffen? Die beiden ersteren sind, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, erst mal außer Landes...



Hallo Exto
ich bin ab Montag abend wieder im Lande.
Reichen dir 4 Akkus nicht?

Hoerman,
wann kann ich das Sting haben um mich daran zu gewöhnen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman,
> wann kann ich das Sting haben um mich daran zu gewöhnen?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



schappi, schappi, schappi .....

du bist ja internet-süchtig 

kannst du selbst in wien nicht mal für paar tage abschalten 


kann dir das sting montag abend vorbeibringen. 
dann kannst du dich an mein pferdchen gewöhnen ( bitte gut behandeln, ich brauch´s noch ) 

geh jetzt nochmal auf ne schnelle abendrunde 

viel spaß noch in wien ... und laß den heurigen aus dem balg

hoerman


----------



## pebblesathome (2. August 2008)

Hi,
11.10 Uhr an der Laube, bin dabei 

Mal sehen ob mein stereo mit Hoermanns fritzz auf Sichtweite bleiben kann?


Pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Hi,
> 11.10 Uhr an der Laube, bin dabei
> 
> Mal sehen ob mein stereo mit Hoermanns fritzz auf Sichtweite bleiben kann?
> ...



bergauf hab ich das problem auch nur halbwegs in sichtweite von dir zu bleiben,  marathoni  . 2,51 bestzeit im marathon - unglaublich 

komm grad von meiner abendrunde wieder. 
neue rekordzeit gefahren. meine bestzeit von letztem jahr um 1,41 min 
verbessert auf 48.43 min . 
(sophienhöhe-tarternpfahl-bilstein-laube-steinbruch)


----------



## pebblesathome (2. August 2008)

Gratuliere Hoermann,
mit HT?
Dann hoffe ich auf dicke Beine Morgen, und ein paar Weizen heute!

Ich glaub ich bau mein HT (Spec. Stumpjumper) wieder auf, sonst bleiben das Fabelzeiten für mich.


Pebbles


----------



## LocoFanatic (2. August 2008)

11.10 an der Laube oben, werde alles probieren, um da zu sein 
@ Hoermann: Treffen in SPR vorher und gemeinsam hochdrücken ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2008)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> 11.10 an der Laube oben, werde alles probieren, um da zu sein
> @ Hoermann: Treffen in SPR vorher und gemeinsam hochdrücken ?



jau , können wir gerne machen. 
treffpunkt bahnschranke jägerallee um 10.30h?
brauchen ca. 35 min bis oben. und wenn´s länger dauert, müssen die anderen halt oben warten 

dann bis morgen 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (2. August 2008)

10.30 an der Schranke ist fein. freue mich. ist top


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. August 2008)

... wenn ich das so betrachte wird beim DK3 wieder einiges an Wert auf den Wegen sein...Stereo, Frizz, Sting andere Maschinen aussen vor! Mich schaudert es


----------



## exto (3. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto
> ich bin ab Montag abend wieder im Lande.
> Reichen dir 4 Akkus nicht?
> 
> ...



Doch, müsste eigentlich reichen. Ein bisschen Reserve kann nicht schaden, würde aber nur lohnen, wenn ihr euch sowieso zum Biken getroffen hättet. 

Hab im Moment eher andere Sorgen: Hab mir offensichtlich entweder ein bisschen den Magen verdorben oder mir was eingefangen. Schon zwei Tage Übelkeit und entsprechend wenig Power. Ich werd' mich in Duisburg ordentlich quälen müssen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich werd' mich in Duisburg ordentlich quälen müssen...



und wo ist das problem ? 
wenn du möchtest, steh ich in meinen pausen in der wechselzone und schrei dir das udo bölts zitat " quäl dich du sau " zu. 

ich war heute mit homer ,loco und peebles im wald, da hab ich mich auch gequält das tempo mitzugehen. 

war schön trailig 
-grab / farn/ frank und nochmal barbiegrab 

990 hm sind zusammengekommen

lass dich pflegen... gute besserung 

hoerman


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. August 2008)

war heute seit ca. 10 jahren mal wieder im deister unterwegs. bin von springe aus gestartet über tartanpfahl, bielstein, annaturm, kölnischfeld und so noch ein bissel durch die gegend gedüst. leider kenne ich dort keine trails und musste die normalen waldwege bergab fahren. habe aber trotzdem fun gehabt. das bikefieber hat mich nun auch wieder angesteckt.


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. August 2008)

an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an Hoermann, war eine sehr spaßige Runde heute.
Jederzeit wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (3. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich war heute mit homer ,loco und peebles im wald, da hab ich mich auch gequählt das tempo mitzugehen.
> 
> hoerman



@hoerman  das kann ich irgend wie nicht wirklich glauben  du Tier 

@exto: gute Besserung, ich schlepp den Scheisss auch schon 2 Wochen mit mir rum  nun hab ich mir die fetten Drogen geholt, die helfen.

Äh, ich müsste mein Bikescoreboard mal ändern in Hike/Bikeboard da ich bisher mehr HM erlaufen als erfahren habe hier im Urlaub  (DK3 ist in Gefahr )
Oder darf ich die HM/Km dazu addieren   ?

Grüße aus Black Forrest
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2008)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an Hoerman, war eine sehr spaßige Runde heute.
> Jederzeit wieder...



bitte, bitte.... gern geschehen. 
kann allerdings noch nix versprechen für die nächste woche. 
morgen mach ich wohl nen ruhetag,
dienstag ist stammtisch "meiner" indians 
und dann steht auch noch regeneration für duisburg auf dem programm.


----------



## exto (4. August 2008)

Nee, is klar! 

Nach'm Stammtisch ist Regeneration angesagt.

Mein Magen hat sich ein bisschen beruhigt. Ich werd diese Woche auch Regenerationsprogramm fahren (Schööööön ruhige GA1 Kilometer an der Weser und Kanal), kein Weizen und früh schlafen...

Dann Duisburg und danach URLAUB


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2008)

stammtisch bedeutet nicht was du denkst !!!  und wenn , gibt's nur alkoholfreies weizen


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (4. August 2008)

Hi - Ich bin euch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Urlaub am Gardasee und Österreich schuldig - DANKE HOERMAN!!!

Es war gleichzeitig Familienurlaub! Also bin ich mal alleine gefahren - mal mit der Familie - und in Österreich mit Freunden.

Aber auch Wandern stand auf dem Programm. 
@ Downhillfaller und Barbei - ISt doch auch mal ganz schön, oder? Naja man denkt schon die ganze Zeit : Kann man hier wohl runterfahren und so......

Hier meine Tour zum Tremalzo hoch.

Aus dem Tal bin ich gekommen :



Hier hochgeschraubt : 



Und hier wieder runter : 

 



Nur das man hier mal wieder nicht erkennen kann, wie steil es ist. Kaum fahrbar. Sattelstütze ganz rein. Hinterteil auf dem Reifen. Bremse - the one - voll Anschlag nur schleifen lassen!!!!!

Aber wie gesagt, meist sah mein Bike so aus :


Um dann solche Ziele zu haben :



Oder halt kombiniert, wie hier auf dem Monte Baldo : 


Herrliche Aussicht auf den Gardasee von hier oben : 






In Österreich am Wolfgangsee wurden dann etwas mehr gebikt : 



Und wieder das Gespann :


Sehr schöne Pause aufer Alm : 



Mit unterwegs Traumblick auf dem Schwarzen See : 



Die tour war nicht zu verachten, letzlich ca. 60 Km mit 1000 hm und immer der Anhänger hinten dran.......... Hoch und runter....... Aber der Kleinen hat es echt Spass gemacht.Je schneller je besser!

Aber auch hier sind wir wieder gewandert, im Hintergrund der Wolfgangsee : 


Und von ganz oben sieht er noch besser aus : 

 



Aber warum geht der URLAUB immer nur so schnell vorbei???
Kaum ist man schon wieder hier, will man schon wieder weg!!!!!!!!!!

Aber es bleibt die Vorfreude auf den Nächsten..........

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2008)

hallo lucky,

 sind doch klasse foto's 

 und das z.t. mit anhänger ? respekt, ich weiß was das heißt ;-) 

 meine kleine meinte auf dem weg zum annaturm auch immer nur :"schneller papa, schneller" .

 das ich schon im kleinsten gang war, hat sie nicht gestört :-( 

 und dann gleich 1000 hm ? klasse leistung *daumenhoch* 



 und diese schönen foto's wolltest du uns nur aus zeitmangel vorenthalten ? schäm dich )) 



 v.g. hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. August 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hi - Ich bin euch noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Urlaub am Gardasee und Österreich schuldig - DANKE HOERMAN!!!
> 
> Aber auch Wandern stand auf dem Programm.
> @ Downhillfaller und *Barbei  *- ISt doch auch mal ganz schön, oder? Naja man denkt schon die ganze Zeit : Kann man hier wohl runterfahren und so......
> ...



Sehr schöne Fotostory  Hast Du die Tracks alle gelöscht, oder ist noch was übergeblieben ?

Wandern auf wunderschönen Trails macht auch Spaß und ist nicht so anstrengend. Da merkst du die HM kaum.

Grüße
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wandern auf wunderschönen Trails macht auch Spaß und ist nicht so anstrengend.



    ohne worte ( den kommentar dazu spar ich mir lieber )


----------



## Phil81 (4. August 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und hier wieder runter :
> 
> ...



Ist das der 222er vom Tremalzo runter?


----------



## schappi (5. August 2008)

Hoerman
mit welchen Bike fährst du heute abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> mit welchen Bike fährst du heute abend?


 
hardtail , wenn du vorbeikommen willst, kannst du gleich sting fahren und mitnehmen.


----------



## schappi (5. August 2008)

Wann wollt ihr denn bei dir losfahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr denn bei dir losfahren?


 
18.00 uhr


----------



## schappi (5. August 2008)

Dann komme ich zu dir!
schappi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo lucky,
> 
> sind doch klasse foto's
> 
> ...



Ja, habe auch deinen Chariot schon auf den Fotos entdeckt.
1000 hm drückt man auch nur im Urlaub!!!!!!!!
Ok ein bischen schäme ich mich - aber nur ein bisschen.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotostory  Hast Du die Tracks alle gelöscht, oder ist noch was übergeblieben ?
> 
> Wandern auf wunderschönen Trails macht auch Spaß und ist nicht so anstrengend. Da merkst du die HM kaum.
> 
> ...



Alle tracks sind weg..........

Egal, Hauptsache hm.........

Schönen Urlaub noch!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. August 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ist das der 222er vom Tremalzo runter?



Ja, richtig! erst der 222 und dann weiter auf 218 bis ganz nach unten.
Bist du den auch schon mal gefahren?
Da weißt du ja wie verblockt und steil der ist, oder?

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Phil81 (5. August 2008)

Ja bin den 222er allerdings nur bis zum Fobia abzweig gefahren. Ja der Trail ist schon echt nicht ohne. Sowas hätte ich aber gerne im Deister


----------



## Barbie SHG (5. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ohne worte ( den kommentar dazu spar ich mir lieber )



Hi *Höhrmann*,
musst Du denn immer sticheln......
Wir trainieren schon kräftig für die nächsten SChiebpassagen im Harz
(wer sein Rad liebt usw...)
ach, ich vergass, du ehrst ja Deine Bikes

Gruß aus dem Blackforrest
(Heute:19KM/800HM/3,5Std mit Marschgepäck)
(Außerdem 6 x KG und fast täglich mindestens 1KM Brustschwimmen, zwickt alles noch ein wenig, manchmal werde ich sogar vor Rentnern überholt, egal, die Schmerzen werden immer weniger)
Kannst mir aber glauben, dass ich lieber mit dem Bike unterwegs wäre, ist hier alles voll mit Singletrails gespickt)
Viel Erfolg bei Eurem Rennen

Güßle Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. August 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja bin den 222er allerdings nur bis zum Fobia abzweig gefahren. Ja der Trail ist schon echt nicht ohne. Sowas hätte ich aber gerne im Deister



Ich glaube das Foto habe ich später auf dem 218er an einer Stelle gemacht, an der man mal stehen bleiben konnte.........


----------



## varadero (5. August 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> ...Mit unterwegs Traumblick auf dem Schwarzen See :


Hallo!

Mei is bei mia dahoam scheeeee!!! 
Aaaber auf dem Bild ist der Mondsee zu sehen, ich bin grad drum rum geradelt!!!
Der Schwarzensee ist der kleine Stause "oben" am Schafberg.

Varadero


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi *Hoerman*,
> musst Du denn immer sticheln......
> Wir trainieren schon kräftig für die nächsten SChiebpassagen im Harz
> 
> ...



du warst auch nicht gemeint , krankes huhn. du bist entschuldigt. 

ich kenne das ja auch noch vom februar, wo ich bei bestem bikewetter mit lungenentzündung nur aus dem fenster geschaut hab. 

wetter für duisburg sieht gut aus  
regen  , also bestes deisterwetter für uns, (die sswb´s mal ausgenommen )
( grüße an dieser stelle nach salzburg und schaumburg )   . 
genau wie wir´s uns gewünscht haben.


----------



## schappi (6. August 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mei is bei mia dahoam scheeeee!!!
> Aaaber auf dem Bild ist der Mondsee zu sehen, ich bin grad drum rum geradelt!!!
> ...



Hallo Varadero,

ich habe die neuesten Bilder von deinen Touren in den Dolomiten gesehen Klasse!

Ihr habt aber auch so viele Seen. Wie soll man die alle auseinander halten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du warst auch nicht gemeint , krankes huhn. du bist entschuldigt.



Halllooo, krankes Huhn  
Barbie trainiert für den Ironman: der schwimmt mehrere Kilometer, 18 Km Walking macht er am Tag . 
Ich komme gerade von einer einsamen Tour wieder *mit Bike*. Jetzt gehts zu den anderen ins Freibad (hier sind 32 Grad )
Jetzt noch logger ausschwimmen und heute abend noch ne kleine Nachtwanderung mit der Familie.

Euch viel Spaß im Pott  

DHF


----------



## frasuka (6. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute, 
bin leider bei DK³ nicht dabei.
Rippen machen noch nicht mit.
Tut mir seeeehr leid.

Also, @Schappi= ein Platz wieder frei!!!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (6. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wetter für duisburg sieht gut aus
> regen  , also bestes deisterwetter für uns



ich wünsch auch viel Spaß und Erfolg!

ich bin dann ja 2 Wochen später dran 


habe jetzt auch wieder ein voll funzionierendes MTB und freu mich auf die Regenerationstour nach Duisburg


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> ich wünsch auch viel Spaß und Erfolg!
> 
> ich bin dann ja 2 Wochen später dran
> 
> ...


 
hai loni, vielen dank. drück dir auch schon mal die daumen für euer 24h race. die regeneration wird sich wohl erstmal auf ausschlafen beschränken ;-)


----------



## Loni (6. August 2008)

schon klar. aber irgendwann geht's ja wieder los und dann will ich mit!!!

Fette drückt euch auch die Daumen


----------



## Scott-y (6. August 2008)

Ich habe meine Kettenblätter aus den Staaten bekommen. Nun kann ich wieder in die Pedale treten, Umwerfer mußte auch gleich raus. Mein Dämpfer ist auch von der Revesion zurück, 110 für einmal Abdichten. Beim nächstenmal mach ich`s selber oder schmeiße ihn weg, denn für den Neuen hätte ich 169 bezahlt. Aber eigene Dummheit ich hatte die Rechnung nicht mehr gefunden, dann hätte ich´s nicht zahlen brauchen. 
Bis zum Ende des Monat´s muß ich auch noch ein paar km im Schwimmbad zurücklegen, denn da ist mein Triatlon.  Ich weiß nur noch nicht wo ich schneller bin, 700m schwimmern oder das Becken austrinken und durchlaufen.


----------



## schappi (7. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> schon klar. aber irgendwann geht's ja wieder los und dann will ich mit!!!
> 
> Fette drückt euch auch die Daumen



jau wir beid müssen ja noch die klBTour fahren.
Wie sieht das nächste Woche zeitlich bei dir aus?
Das 24 Stdrennen am Nürburgring wird bestimmt hart, alle hm pro Rund sin in einem Anstieg zusammen.
Aber du bist ja noch jung und knackig und gut im Training.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (7. August 2008)

klB-Regenerations-Tour?

Froschkönigin kommt mit.


----------



## schappi (7. August 2008)

Au ja  wir 2 im wald allein!
ich habe mal nach dem 24 Std rennen am Ring geschaut. Das ist ja ein Strassenrennen?
Das wir an den Steigungen besonders knackig!
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Au ja  wir 2 im wald allein!
> Schappi


 
tz, tz, tz,  da mußt du  nen ordentlichen zahn zulegen. die radelt dir sonst im wald weg


----------



## Loni (7. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Strassenrennen?



neeeeeeee, da gips auch nen extra mtb-rennen
aber auch mit steigungen.... 
wird schon!


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Au ja  wir 2 im wald allein!
> Schappi



ich glaube auch das du mit deinem braunen Pony dann alleine bist 
Alter Schwerenöter  

Seht zu das ihr am We keinen Schnuppen bekommt. Das 24h Rennen ist ja nicht so wichtig wie der DK3, oder  

Bekommen wir denn auch einen Livebericht von den Zwischenständen beim 24h Rennen ??? 

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bekommen wir denn auch einen Livebericht von den Zwischenständen beim 24h Rennen ???
> 
> DHF



ihr könnt uns besuchen kommen


----------



## schappi (7. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Alter Schwerenöter
> 
> DHF


Zitat:
'was ich selber denk und tu, trau ich allen andren zu!'
Hier die MTB Strecke um die Nordschleife:
http://www.nuerburgring.de/fileadmin/Skizzen/BereichsmarkenHoch_01.jpg
Der Anstieg von Wehrseifen/ Breitscheid  zur Hohen Acht sind ca 450hm in einem Stück. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wenn das Steilstück mit in der Strecke ist sind das eine max Steigung von 33%
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 'was ich selber denk und tu, trau ich allen andren zu!'
> Hier die MTB Strecke um die Nordschleife:
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/fileadmin/Skizzen/BereichsmarkenHoch_01.jpg
> ...



neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, 
da liegt die 24h MTB Strecke nicht!
Sie befindet sich aus dem Fahrerlager kommend hoch zur Nürburg und dann hinter der Burgruine wieder runter!
Fieser Downhill mit ausgewaschenen Wurzeln... 
Und dann geht es wieder runter auf die Döttinger Höhe (Lange Gerade).
Vor dort wieder in das Fahrerlager!

Die RR-Strecke verläuft auf der "Grünen Hölle"! Also auf dem Asphalt!

Das Steilstück ist nirgends Teil der offiziellen Strecke!
Geht auch nicht zu fahren! 

Die anderen Hinweise sind  hier zu finden.
Da gibt es auch die Streckenprofile!

Aber außen um die Nordschleife herum kann man auch sehr nett mit dem MTB fahren!

Gruß
P.S. Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht teilnehmen. Nehme sonst immer RR und MTB mit und komme voll auf meine Kosten!


----------



## Loni (7. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> P.S. Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht teilnehmen.







@Schappi:
sorg dich nicht so um uns, wir kommen da schon irgendwie durch. 

Ihr könnt natürlich auch alle gern kommen und anfeuern


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


>


ich auch 
Wegen der Nordschleife und wegen...

So, bin afk...
Rauf auf den Dackelschneider!


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ihr könnt uns besuchen kommen



lach nicht, hatten wir schon dran gedacht. Ist halt auf der Rückfahrt vom Schwarzwald nicht so optimal. Wir könnten Frauen und Kinder in ein Auto stopfen und Tom und ich fahren ne kl. Schleife.
Da ich aber einen SSWB  dann neben mir hab und es bestimmt dann regnet lass ich das mal lieber 

Ach, ich hab gestern + heute lockere 2350 HM Biketour (ohne Wandereinlage mit Tom) gemacht. Trailanteil 2% 

Grüße
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> lach nicht, hatten wir schon dran gedacht. Ist halt auf der Rückfahrt vom Schwarzwald nicht so optimal. Wir könnten Frauen und Kinder in ein Auto stopfen und Tom und ich fahren ne kl. Schleife.
> Da ich aber einen SSWB  dann neben mir hab und es bestimmt dann regnet lass ich das mal lieber
> 
> Ach, ich hab gestern + heute lockere 2350 HM Biketour (ohne Wandereinlage mit Tom) gemacht. Trailanteil 2%
> ...



wir sind auf regen eingestellt 

daran soll´s nicht liegen 

kommt mal ruhig vorbei   wir würden uns freuen


----------



## Epinephrin (7. August 2008)

Ahoi!

Hat denn am WE irgend jemand Zeit für die Hausberge!


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. August 2008)

Regen.....bibber,bibber......Nee, lass mal

Gruß und viel Erfolg   vom
SSWB
Grüßle Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> @Schappi:
> sorg dich nicht so um uns, wir kommen da schon irgendwie durch.
> 
> Ihr könnt natürlich auch alle gern kommen und anfeuern



Das geht doch nicht, da wir an dem Wochenende  den Deisterkreisel DK³ fahren.

Die klB Tour nächste Woche geht klar?
Wer hat noch Lust mitzukommen?
Vorschlag Dienstag oder Mittwoch gegen 18:00 Uhr.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (8. August 2008)

Jungs,
die Vorhersage für das 24h Rennen hat sich erfreulich gebessert!
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/094090.html

Es kann trocken bleiben.
Bis nachher dann.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die klB Tour nächste Woche geht klar?
> Wer hat noch Lust mitzukommen?
> Vorschlag Dienstag oder Mittwoch gegen 18:00 Uhr.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 wenn ich bis dahin wieder wach bin, bin ich wohl dabei  



 denk aber auch an den termin zur jumpsession *grins* 

 du wolltest deine kopfblockade wegspringen  



 so jungs..... die spannung steigt 

 noch knapp 27 h bis zum start  ))))) 

 das kribbeln geht schon los !!!


----------



## Loni (8. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das kribbeln geht schon los !!!



hihi 
na dann mal viel Spaß. 

am So um 12:00 seid ihr durch oder?


----------



## firefighter76 (9. August 2008)

hallo @all

eine kleine info von unseren 24-rennenfahrern (team deisterfreunde nach 7h auf platz 105 alle fit )
wenns neuchkeiten gibt schreibe ich wider
gruß florian


----------



## Madeba (10. August 2008)

@ 24h-Team Deisterfreun.de

Jungs, wie siehts aus - lebt Ihr noch ?
Wer nicht :kotz: hat, ist nicht am Limit gefahren 
also los, schleppt Euch an die Tasten, wir wollen ALLES wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. August 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> @ 24h-Team Deisterfreun.de
> 
> Jungs, wie siehts aus - lebt Ihr noch ?
> Wer nicht :kotz: hat, ist nicht am Limit gefahren
> also los, schleppt Euch an die Tasten, wir wollen ALLES wissen



*FOCUS 24h von Duisburg 2008 - Team Deisterfreunde*


Startnr         4148

*Team/Club       Team Deisterfreunde*
Name            Werner Axel
Ort             32547 Bad Oeynhausen

Kategorie       (30) 4er Team männlich

*Runden          70*
*Gesamtzeit      24:15.26,9*
Schnitt         20.47,5

*Rang Kategorie  102.*
*Rang Overall    116.*

Nr  Name und Vorname            Runden     Rennzeit    Schnitt
--------------------------------------------------------------
 1: Werner Axel                     17    5:57.10,8    21.00,6
 2: Boltze Carsten                  17    6:03.55,9    21.24,4
 3: Dinse Rüdiger                   18    5:58.29,8    19.54,9
 4: Hohmann Sören                   18    6:15.50,4    20.52,8

                            Rennzeit  Rang aktuell        Zeit Rang Runde
Runde    Tageszeit   sub       Total    Kat   Over       Runde für Team
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
   ---  13:14.38,5     4     14.38,5    90.   105.     14.38,5      --  
    1:  13:35.38,9     4     35.38,9    96.   110.     21.00,4      42.
    2:  13:55.28,1     1     55.28,1   105.   120.     19.49,2      25.
    3:  14:14.09,9     1   1:14.09,9   108.   123.     18.41,8       6.
    4:  14:33.47,4     2   1:33.47,4   108.   123.     19.37,5      20.
    5:  14:53.43,5     2   1:53.43,5   115.   131.     19.56,1      27.
    6:  15:12.27,6     3   2:12.27,6   111.   126.     18.44,1       8.
    7:  15:30.41,8     3   2:30.41,8   107.   122.     18.14,2       3.
    8:  15:49.00,5     3   2:49.00,5   107.   120.     18.18,7       4.
    9:  16:07.42,8     4   3:07.42,8   107.   119.     18.42,3       7.
   10:  16:26.28,8     4   3:26.28,8   106.   118.     18.46,0      11.
   11:  16:45.40,7     4   3:45.40,7   107.   121.     19.11,9      16.
   12:  17:05.21,4     1   4:05.21,4   109.   124.     19.40,7      22.
   13:  17:24.34,8     1   4:24.34,8   107.   122.     19.13,4      17.
   14:  17:44.14,9     1   4:44.14,9   108.   123.     19.40,1      21.
   15:  18:04.45,8     2   5:04.45,8   110.   127.     20.30,9      35.
   16:  18:24.31,4     2   5:24.31,4   110.   128.     19.45,6      23.
   17:  18:44.38,2     2   5:44.38,2   111.   130.     20.06,8      29.
   18:  19:03.08,0     3   6:03.08,0   109.   127.     18.29,8       5.
   19:  19:20.49,9     3   6:20.49,9   107.   123.     17.41,9       1.
   20:  19:39.46,3     3   6:39.46,3   106.   122.     18.56,4      15.
   21:  19:58.35,6     4   6:58.35,6   105.   120.     18.49,3      13.
   22:  20:17.22,5     4   7:17.22,5   105.   120.     18.46,9      12.
   23:  20:36.06,8     4   7:36.06,8   105.   120.     18.44,3       9.
   24:  20:55.58,3     1   7:55.58,3   106.   121.     19.51,5      26.
   25:  21:15.24,4     1   8:15.24,4   106.   121.     19.26,1      19.
   26:  21:36.13,2     1   8:36.13,2   106.   121.     20.48,8      39.
   27:  21:57.26,3     2   8:57.26,3   105.   121.     21.13,1      47.
   28:  22:18.12,9     2   9:18.12,9   104.   120.     20.46,6      38.
   29:  22:39.16,5     2   9:39.16,5   105.   121.     21.03,6      44.
   30:  22:59.38,0     3   9:59.38,0   105.   121.     20.21,5      32.
   31:  23:20.06,9     3  10:20.06,9   105.   121.     20.28,9      34.
   32:  23:45.01,8     3  10:45.01,8   108.   124.     24.54,9      70.
   33:   0:07.21,3     2  11:07.21,3   108.   124.     22.19,5      59.
   34:   0:28.53,1     2  11:28.53,1   108.   124.     21.31,8      50.
   35:   0:51.14,4     2  11:51.14,4   109.   125.     22.21,3      61.
   36:   1:12.15,2     3  12:12.15,2   109.   125.     21.00,8      43.
   37:   1:32.31,4     3  12:32.31,4   108.   124.     20.16,2      31.
   38:   1:52.40,7     3  12:52.40,7   108.   124.     20.09,3      30.
   39:   2:14.16,6     4  13:14.16,6   108.   123.     21.35,9      51.
   40:   2:34.56,0     4  13:34.56,0   106.   121.     20.39,4      37.
   41:   2:54.42,1     4  13:54.42,1   106.   121.     19.46,1      24.
   42:   3:17.02,8     1  14:17.02,8   107.   122.     22.20,7      60.
   43:   3:38.00,8     1  14:38.00,8   107.   123.     20.58,0      41.
   44:   3:59.37,5     1  14:59.37,5   107.   123.     21.36,7      52.
   45:   4:20.42,4     4  15:20.42,4   107.   123.     21.04,9      45.
   46:   4:41.06,1     4  15:41.06,1   107.   123.     20.23,7      33.
   47:   5:03.29,4     4  16:03.29,4   106.   122.     22.23,3      62.
   48:   5:26.22,6     1  16:26.22,6   106.   122.     22.53,2      66.
   49:   5:48.19,2     1  16:48.19,2   105.   121.     21.56,6      57.
   50:   6:11.33,4     1  17:11.33,4   107.   122.     23.14,2      68.
   51:   6:33.10,4     2  17:33.10,4   106.   121.     21.37,0      53.
   52:   6:54.53,2     2  17:54.53,2   106.   121.     21.42,8      55.
   53:   7:17.08,6     2  18:17.08,6   106.   121.     22.15,4      58.
   54:   7:37.58,0     3  18:37.58,0   106.   121.     20.49,4      40.
   55:   7:58.35,8     3  18:58.35,8   105.   120.     20.37,8      36.
   56:   8:18.40,2     3  19:18.40,2   105.   120.     20.04,4      28.
   57:   8:39.59,5     4  19:39.59,5   105.   120.     21.19,3      48.
   58:   9:01.27,7     4  20:01.27,7   105.   119.     21.28,2      49.
   59:   9:23.15,7     4  20:23.15,7   105.   119.     21.48,0      56.
   60:   9:46.09,7     1  20:46.09,7   106.   120.     22.54,0      67.
   61:  10:08.34,4     1  21:08.34,4   105.   119.     22.24,7      63.
   62:  10:30.15,5     1  21:30.15,5   104.   118.     21.41,1      54.
   63:  10:53.00,3     2  21:53.00,3   106.   120.     22.44,8      65.
   64:  11:15.41,2     2  22:15.41,2   106.   120.     22.40,9      64.
   65:  11:39.23,4     2  22:39.23,4   105.   119.     23.42,2      69.
   66:  12:00.36,0     3  23:00.36,0   105.   119.     21.12,6      46.
   67:  12:19.52,9     3  23:19.52,9   104.   118.     19.16,9      18.
   68:  12:38.44,9     3  23:38.44,9   103.   117.     18.52,0      14.
   69:  12:56.41,0     4  23:56.41,0   103.   117.     17.56,1       2.
   70:  13:15.26,9     4  24:15.26,9   102.   116.     18.45,9      10.

rest später, geh jetzt ins bett !!


----------



## Loni (10. August 2008)

JUHU!  

 
ich hoffe ihr seid alle wohlbehalten wieder im Lande. 
Ich gratuliere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und jetzt habt ihr euch den Schlaf 

 aber verdient!!!
  und am Besten noch 


morgen sieht das bestimmt so bei euch aus: 


hihi


----------



## nippelspanner (11. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *FOCUS 24h von Duisburg 2008 *


*
Leck mich fett, die Jungs vom Votec-Team fahren fast ´nen 30er Schnitt?! 
Die sind doch alle gedopt! 
Racer waren mir schon immer suspekt!
*


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. August 2008)

Von mir bekommt ihr alle schon mal eine Goldene umgehängt 
[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## schappi (11. August 2008)

So Leute hier die ersten Fotos:

Das Rennen war auf dem Gelände eines ehemaligen Stahlwerkes und daher war die Atmosphäre etwas besonders:




Vor dem Stand des Siegerteams wir haben gehofft das etwas auf uns abfärbt:







Pastapartie:




Unsere Zeltstadt. Wir hatten jeder ein Zelt und 2 große Pavillons als Werkstatt und Ruhezelt was sehr wichtig war. Unser Nachbarn, ein Team aus Goslar ist dann immer zur Reparatur zu uns gekommen:




Niggels unser Teammechaniker hat super Arbeit geleistet und hatte gut zu tun:




Maren war unser Teammanager und Drillseargent und hat uns perfekt organisiert. Sie hat 21 Std von 24std an der Strecke gesessen und Rundenzeiten notiert, benachrichtigt wann wer aufstehen musste, wann wer auf die Rolle musste und wann wer in die Wechselzone musste.







ca 30 % der Strecke ging durch Industrielandschaft z.T. unter und auf Hochöfen entlang:




Der Samstag war sehr warm, trocken und staubig, nicht unser Wetter. Wir lagen auf Platz 111:




Aber dann kam die Nacht und wir haben uns vorgearbeitet. Leider hatten wir ein technisches Problem, Roudy ist beim Bremsen das Ventil abgerissen und wir haben dadurch eine Rund verloren und Exto hatte  Magenprobleme und ist dadurch langsamer geworden.
Aber dann kamen Deisterwetter und unsere Zeit brach an. Wir haben uns uns unaufhörlich nach vorne gearbeitet während die Schönwetterbiker immer langsamer wurden, Exto blühte wieder auf und fuhr super Zeiten.




In den letzten 40 Minuten haben wir Dank Roudys guter Vorarbeit, guter Taktik und Hoermans Schlechtwetterqualitäten 4 Plätze gutgemacht. Hier ein überglücklicher Hoerman beim Zieleinlauf:




Hat super Spass gemacht! Bin nächstes mal wieder dabei!


Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (11. August 2008)

Geile Bilder

Gratulation an Euer Team

Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2008)

war ne geile veranstaltung mit ner geilen truppe. 

unsere panne hat uns 8. plätze gekostet. ohne panne mit 71 runden wären wir auf platz 94. ins ziel gekommen.

aber das ist eigentlich auch egal, da es ja nur um den fun-faktor ging. 

und der war tierisch hoch. 

ich fahr nächstes jahr auch wieder mit , 100 % ig. 

das wird ein pflichtprogramm 

danke auch nochmal an niggels für´s schrauben und maren für´s coachen und managen.  
ihr wart super


----------



## exto (11. August 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Leck mich fett, die Jungs vom Votec-Team fahren fast ´nen 30er Schnitt?!
> Die sind doch alle gedopt!
> Racer waren mir schon immer suspekt!



Wenn du live mitkriegst, wie die Jungs dich stehen lassen, wird dir tatsächlich Angst und Bange. Das sind aber eh nicht die Leute, gegen die du fährst. Eigentlich finden da mehrere Rennen gleichzeitig auf dem selben Parcours statt.

Die *richtig* schnellen Jungs erkennt man, abgesehen vom Tempo, daran,dass die sich auch nach 20 Stunden noch bedanken, wenn mal Platz gemacht hat, oder sich entschuldigen, wenn sie doch mal gemotzt haben. (ich hab nachts nen Topeak-Ergon-Teamfahrer geblockt )

Ätzend sind nur die Möchtegern-Racer, die sich mit Ellenbogen (wörtlich) und netten Schimpfworten um Platz 30 oder so balgen und in der Wechselzone nen Blondchen mit Regenschirm neben sich stehen haben...

Mir hat's jedenfalls tierisch Spass gemacht, auch wenn "Racen" sicher nicht mein neues Leben wird


----------



## Epinephrin (11. August 2008)

Applaus, applaus, appaaaauuuuss!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2008)

s k a n d a l  beim duisburger 24 h race


(monsterwade)- schappi ging fremd 


biker        : schappi 

bike         : *cube* sting

reifen       : *continental* mountain king

schläuche : michelin-latex 


.



man(n) beachte auch die enge hose 

schappi´s tuntenschlauch *lachweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2008)

hier nochmal ein bild von der treppe :


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2008)

Ach du meine Güte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - da kommt Freude auf ... D)

Nun verstehe ich auch den relativ hohen Luftdruck in den Reifen ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. August 2008)

Geniale Bilder und sicher jede Menge Spaß. 

RRRRRREEEEESSSpekt


----------



## schappi (11. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Treppe und dann noch ein kleiner Sprunghügel waren die einzigen Abwechselungen für mich Deisterverwöhnten Spassbiker in dem ganzen Geackere.
Aber man soll nicht glauben wie ungeschickt sich viele auf der Treppe anstellen, da kommt die Frage nach dem Zivi auf der den Leuten die Treppe runterhilft!
Die Treppe konnte man am besten ohne Bremsen runterfahren. Ich habe aber von 17 Runden nur 2 gehabt auf denen keiner vor mir war. Ansonsten war auf der Treppe absolutes Überholverbot.
Und wenn man dann jemanden vor sich hat der da mit 5km/h runterschleicht
Der Luftdruck war so hoch weil fast alle sehr harter Untergrund war. Am sonntag als es an zu Regnen fing bin ich auf 2,0 Bar runter gegangen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. August 2008)

N`Abend 

Ein paar Worte fallen mir auch ein. Zwar sind noch nicht alle Eindrücke verarbeitet, nicht alle Blessuren verheilt und der Schlaf nicht aufgeholt.
Meine beiden großen Zehen sind noch immer taub.
Aber um Danke zu sagen ist es nie zu früh !

Danke, dass ich mit euch fahren durfte !
Danke an Maren  a) für alles und b) dafür, dass Sie jederzeit ! die Ruhe vermittelt hat alles im Griff zu haben.
Danke an Niggels  a) fürs schrauben b) Fotos, Marens Rückendeckung und Gute Laune
Danke an alle im Team für die Gute Laune.

Jeder denkt: Hhm - 24h-Rennen. Na und da fährt eben jeder 6h und gut. Nix is. Von Freitag morgen um 8 bis Sonntag Abend 19-22 hat keiner von uns nennenswert Schlaf bekommen ! Rd. 60h wach, davon über 24h immer in Bereitschaft, auf der Rolle, im Rennen, runter kommen und wieder bereit sein.

Ich bin ehrlich und gebe zu, dass es nicht viele Menschen gibt mit denen ich das könnte und die das mit mir könnten.
Für meinen Reifenplatzer um Mitternacht hätten mich andere Teams gelyncht, Schappi antwortete nur trocken:"Dann komme ich halt jetzt in die Wechselzone" 



schappi schrieb:


> Aber dann kam die Nacht und wir haben uns vorgearbeitet. Leider hatten wir ein technisches Problem, Roudy ist beim Bremsen das Ventil abgerissen und wir haben dadurch eine Rund verloren und Exto hatte  Magenprobleme und ist dadurch langsamer geworden.
> Aber dann kamen Deisterwetter und unsere Zeit brach an. Wir haben uns uns unaufhörlich nach vorne gearbeitet während die Schönwetterbiker immer langsamer wurden, Exto blühte wieder auf und fuhr super Zeiten.



Echt ey Sch**** die Wand an !
Diese Panne war unglaublich.
Das Ventil flutschte in die Felge, dort Riss der Ventilkopf ab, bohrte sich in den neuen Schlauch und liegt noch heute im Schlauchinneren.
Das bedeutete 3km joggen auf einer Abfahrt während mir alle um die Ohren fuhren.
5 Minuten hat diese Dummheit gekostet 



schappi schrieb:


> In den letzten 40 Minuten haben wir Dank Roudys guter Vorarbeit, guter Taktik und Hoermans Schlechtwetterqualitäten 4 Plätze gutgemacht. Hier ein überglücklicher Hoerman beim Zieleinlauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war geil Leute. In Runde 2/3 meines letzten Turns sah es so aus, als ob ich Hoerman "nur" 18 Minuten Restzeit mitbringe. Als ich Ihm das zurief wirkte er - sagen wir unzufrieden - also gab ich Gas und brachte 21 Minuten mit in der Hoffnung er ist Fit genug.
Ich habe gejubelt wie ein Sieger als er nach 17:30 schon wieder da war und noch in eine weitere Runde fürs Konto starten durfte.
 HAMMER 



exto schrieb:


> Wenn du live mitkriegst, wie die Jungs dich stehen lassen, wird dir tatsächlich Angst und Bange. Das sind aber eh nicht die Leute, gegen die du fährst. Eigentlich finden da mehrere Rennen gleichzeitig auf dem selben Parcours statt.
> 
> Die *richtig* schnellen Jungs erkennt man, abgesehen vom Tempo, daran,dass die sich auch nach 20 Stunden noch bedanken, wenn mal Platz gemacht hat, oder sich entschuldigen, wenn sie doch mal gemotzt haben. (ich hab nachts nen Topeak-Ergon-Teamfahrer geblockt )
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen: Die Profis waren ehrgeizig aber fair und auch am Anschlag noch für einen Spaß zu haben. Manch anderer hat hingegen sich und andere in den Graben gekickt, für 0,nix.

Das war lang, deshalb hier Ende 
Erstmal

Gute Nacht - Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> In Runde 2/3 meines letzten Turns sah es so aus, als ob ich Hoerman "nur" 18 Minuten Restzeit mitbringe. Als ich Ihm das zurief wirkte er - sagen wir unzufrieden - also gab ich Gas und brachte 21 Minuten mit in der Hoffnung er ist Fit genug.
> Ich habe gejubelt wie ein Sieger als er nach 17:30 schon wieder da war und noch in eine weitere Runde fürs Konto starten durfte.
> HAMMER
> 
> Gute Nacht - Roudy



das war aber auch echt gemein. 
gg. 9 uhr wechsel ich das letzte mal auf exto, der mir gleich sagte , daß ich es jetzt hinter mir hätte. 
unterwegs hatte ich schon immer gerechnet und gerechnet. (viel mir nach über  30 h ohne schlaf nicht leicht ) und kam aber immer zu dem schluss, nochmal am ende fahren zu müssen/dürfen. 

maren rechnete mit roudy nochmal hoch und nach den rundenzeiten waren es ca. 20 min, die ich kalt und nass wie ich war 
( und dabei hatte ich mich schon so auf die warme dusche gefreut, und in warmen sachen den schluss miterleben zu dürfen ) 
nochmal fahren "durfte". als roudy mir dann 21 min mitbrachte , war klar, daß ich nochmal "richtig gas" geben wollte um noch eine weitere runde vor ablauf der 24 h zu fahren. 
aus der kalten hose ( ich hatte keine lust mehr auf rolle und warmfahren ) garnicht so einfach. 
unterwegs dachte ich immer an unsere super truppe, das megageile event und gab nochmal alles , um auch noch eine extrarunde für uns rauszuholen. 
die vorletzte runde war meine schnellste in den 24h. 
geil war es in den zielhang zu kommen und zu sehen, wie sich roudy gefreut hat, das ich vor ablauf der 24 h über die ziellinie kam und noch ne runde fahren konnte. ich hab ihn noch nie so jubeln sehen 

das war das beste, was ich bisher mitgemacht habe. 
es schreit daher förmlich nach einer wiederholung . 
duisburg 2009 wir kommen


----------



## Madeba (12. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das bedeutete 3km joggen auf einer Abfahrt während mir alle um die Ohren fuhren.
> 5 Minuten hat diese Dummheit gekostet



 Du solltest das Biken aufgeben und Läufer werden, wenn Du dadurch nur 5 Minuten verloren hast  

RESCHPEKT 

Dann will ich Euch aber auch alle in Barntrup sehen - sind doch nur 8 Stunden - lachhaft


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2008)

moin. moin. 

das wetter ist ja nicht so prickelnd . halt richtiges duisburger deisterwetter 

was ist mit biken heute abend ab 18.00 uhr . 
wollten wir heute nicht die kbt fahren ?


----------



## schappi (12. August 2008)

Wetterveorhersage ist schlecht und mir passt das heute auch nicht so gut , ich muss mal etwas Zeit für die Familie haben.
Was haltet ihr von Donnerstag? da ist die Vorhersage sehr gut:
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wetterveorhersage ist schlecht und mir passt das heute auch nicht so gut , ich muss mal etwas Zeit für die Familie haben.
> Was haltet ihr von Donnerstag? da ist die Vorhersage sehr gut:
> Gruß
> Schappi



hört sich gut an, bis dahin sollten auch alle bikes wieder einsatzbereit sein. 
können ja ne duisburg-reminder-runde drehen. also eher der schnelleren art. sag dann kalli auch bescheid 

oder soll´s mal wieder hart runter und locker bergauf gehen. 
dann komm ich mit dem fritzz und wir machen eine psychologische springstunde


----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Morgen treffen wir uns um die Strategie zu besprechen wie wir  euch im 4er  versenken können. Hoerman und ich als die lagsamsten waren extra im Höhentraining in Österreich. Wir fahren als 4er: Exto, Roudy Hoerman und ich. dann noch unser 5 Köpfiger Betreuerstab: Mechaniker, Manager, Physiotherapeut und Koch.
> Wir sind also dabei! Rechnet mit uns!
> Gruß
> Schappi




Als Mitleser hier und auch Duisburgfahrer
sage ich: 

"Hut ab" vor Eurer Leistung (bei Eurem ersten 24H-Rennen?) !!!

Ganz eingeholt habt ihr uns dann doch nicht -> MTBvD Team Nord Platz 18 im 4er

Ich würde auch gerne 2 Leute auf die DK3 Warteliste setzen (DamDam Reiky) 

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## schappi (12. August 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Barbie SHG 
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Kalli76
13 Samyrsj
14 Pebblesathome
15 Wasserträger
16 DamDam
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 eisenmann (aus Sachsen)
19 Frank(aus Sachsen)
20 Sphinxllama
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 Madeba 2
25 Firefighter76
26 Reiky
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)
30 Sven aus Detmold


So die Liste ist wieder Voll!!


Falls jemand nicht kann bitte rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, damit wir den Platz anderweitig vergeben können!

Die nächsten Tage werde ich die Streckenführung, das Höhenprofil und den Startpunkt posten. Drückt die Daumen für gutes Wetter.
Gruß
Schappi
__________________


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2008)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2008/08/11/lokdu_01.xml

horror am monte schlacko. ein kleiner bericht zum 24h race vom wdr .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
> Startpunkt wird noch bekanntgegeben (wird der Ostdeister sein)
> Teilnehmer bisher (begrenzt auf 30)
> ...Falls jemand nicht kann bitte rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, damit wir den Platz anderweitig vergeben können!
> ...


 
Ist es arrogant und/oder diskriminierend, wenn ich Bekanntgabe per PN vorschlage ?
30 Radler waren beim DK² schon grenzwertig, und wenn sich jetzt noch millitante Nordic-Walker oder der ein oder andere Wandersmann drauf einstellt... 

Ok, im Ernst...so gern ich mit jeden und alle Rad fahre glaube ich, dass 35 - 40 Leute das Rad zum erliegen bringen würden  

So long - evtl Donnerstag


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ok, im Ernst...so gern ich mit jeden und alle Rad fahre glaube ich, dass 35 - 40 Leute das Rad zum erliegen bringen würden
> 
> So long - evtl Donnerstag



Alternativ könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass die Gruppe aufgeteilt wird? Erfahrungsgemäß wird bei der Menge an Fahrern ohnehin das Tempo recht unterschiedlich sein, da färt es sich für alle in 2 Gruppen zu 15 Mann bestimmt angenehmer (kürzere Wartezeiten für die Schnelleren und weniger Gehetze für die Langsameren) - und für militante Wanderer unauffälliger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (12. August 2008)

Wieviel km und Hm habt ihr eigentlich so beim 24h gemacht ?
Da muss doch ne Menge zusammen kommen ?

Gruß
DHF


----------



## exto (12. August 2008)

Mal so grob geschätzt (genaueres weiß sicher Mister High End Statistics-Roudy ):

500 km
5600 hm

Übrigens: Anmeldung für 2009 (07.-09.08.) ab 15. Oktober


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Übrigens: Anmeldung für 2009 (07.-09.08.) ab 15. Oktober



und bist du auch wieder dabei und machst den kapitansky ?

los komm , das können wir uns doch nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## schappi (12. August 2008)

Wenn der schon die genauen Termine weiß, dann kann er es doch kaum erwarten!
Wie geht es denn Maren und Nicklas?
Würden die auch wieder mitmachen?


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. August 2008)

So landschaftlich sah das ja eher nach einem Strssenrennen aus.
War die Treppe runter der einzigste Singletrail


----------



## schappi (12. August 2008)

Fahrerisch war die Treppe das Highlight und da haben sich viele Leute schon ungeschickt angestellt oder getragen (da gab es einen Chickeway). Es soll eine ganze Reihe Stürze gegeben haben.
Wenn der Kurs anspruchsvoller gewesen wäre wären wahrscheinlich zu viel passiert


----------



## exto (12. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> So landschaftlich sah das ja eher nach einem Strssenrennen aus.
> War die Treppe runter der einzigste Singletrail



Vom technischen Anspruch her, war die Strecke in etwa so, wie die meisten Marathonstrecken, die ich so kenne auch: Eher einfach. Kein Vergleich mit kniffligem Trailspass im Deister 

Das Ganze relativiert sich, wenn du bedenkst, dass da auf sieben Kilometern 300 Fahrer unterwegs sind, die am Ende 30-40 Stunden nicht geschlafen haben und (je nach Teamform) 100 bis 500!!! Kilometern in den Beinen haben. 

Die "technischen" Passagen waren in der Mehrzahl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "technisch": Gitterroste, Treppen, 90° Kurven auf Riffelblech (Nachts im Regen meine "Lieblingsstelle"), Rampen aus Riffelblech mit Stahlgeländer (rauf und runter).

Entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Befürchtungen hab ich mich in dieser Hinsicht jedenfalls nicht gelanweilt. Besonders Nachts im Regen war's nicht wirklich Pipifax.


----------



## exto (12. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn der schon die genauen Termine weiß, dann kann er es doch kaum erwarten!
> Wie geht es denn Maren und Nicklas?
> Würden die auch wieder mitmachen?



Nu wartet's doch erst mal ab!

Erst ma die 8 Stunden von Barntrup solo. Wer weiß, auf was für Ideen man dabei so kommen kann. 

Auf der Meldeliste (http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/index.php?mySID=eba9d4d44b52cb7780a7599a35a33e9f&cat_id=3367&menu_cat=3367) stehen ja noch nicht so viele Deisterfreun.de. Da ist noch Platz


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Auf der Meldeliste (http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/index...b7780a7599a35a33e9f&cat_id=3367&menu_cat=3367) stehen ja noch nicht so viele Deisterfreun.de. Da ist noch Platz



lieber exto, 

erst einmal herzlichen glückwunsch zum 6000 ten beitrag 
ich trinke hefeweizen 
ich weiß nicht , was du willst.
ich hab grad 2 deisterfreunde auf der liste gefunden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Mal so grob geschätzt (genaueres weiß sicher Mister High End Statistics-Roudy ):
> 
> 500 km
> 5600 hm
> ...



Hier ist meine Zusage für ´09

Statistik
70 x 7 km + rd. 5 km Einführungsrunde = 495 km
70 x 65 Hm + rd. 50 hm Einführung = 4600 hm

Die Treppe war zwar aufregend aber hhm  einklicken, wackeln lassen antreten wech.
Mir gefielen im CC-Style zwei kurze knackige Abfahrten mit Bremswellen am Ende.  Vor dem Ziel sogar mit 180° Spitzkehre in den Wellen. Tempo machen, auf den Wellen anbremsen bis die Gabel  anschlägt, anbremsen, in die Kurve fallen und rausbeschleinigen.
Dass war geil.
Oder der Wurzelanstieg, den man schön Kette rechts an allen vorbei pressen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...auf Den Wellen Anbremsen Bis Die Gabel  Anschlägt...



meine is immer am Anschlag...


----------



## schappi (13. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es Donnerstag mit einer kleinen Tour aus.
Treffen am Süllberg. BZW bei Holz Müller in Holtensen.
Wenn Loni kommt können wir die schon lange versprochne klBT fahren wenn Loni keine Ziet hat wüdre ich ein bischen Springen im Süllberg vorschlagen. Wer kommt mit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie sieht es Donnerstag mit einer kleinen Tour aus.
> Treffen am Süllberg. BZW bei Holz Müller in Holtensen.
> Wenn Loni kommt können wir die schon lange versprochne klBT fahren wenn Loni keine Ziet hat wüdre ich ein bischen Springen im Süllberg vorschlagen. Wer kommt mit?
> ...


 
Ab 18 Uhr ginge bei mir, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2008)

auf springen am süllberg hätte ich richtig bock


----------



## xtoph 73 (13. August 2008)

hallo ihr lieben
leider muss ich meine teilnahme am dk3 absagen.
tut mir leid
wünsche aber allen anderen genausoviel spass wie ich beim "staubtrockenen"dk2 hatte
adios
chris


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2008)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben
> leider muss ich meine teilnahme am dk3 absagen.
> tut mir leid
> wünsche aber allen anderen genausoviel spass wie ich beim "staubtrockenen"dk2 hatte
> ...



schade  

aber sieh mal zu, das du mal wieder in den deister kommst. 
es steht immer noch ne zünftige trailtour aus 


v. g. 
sören

p.s. und bring dann auch den "bruchpiloten" frank mit


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schade
> 
> aber sieh mal zu, das du mal wieder in den deister kommst.
> es steht immer noch ne zünftige trailtour aus
> ...


 
Frank kommt in den Hänger, den wir als Gespann ziehen


----------



## schappi (13. August 2008)

Also Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr Treffen vor dem Eingang Holz Müller in Holtensen zum Moshen im Süllberg. Hoerman, Roudy, Schappi, wer noch?

Homer,
Kommst du auch?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2008)

juhu, 

exto hat ja gesagt zu duisburg 2009 
im duisburg-thread kam diese aussage zu tage :

Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder und hoffe auf 24 Stunden Regen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











also dann steht ja unser team wieder für 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. August 2008)

ich habs auch gelesen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5028361&postcount=284

Jetzt sind wir wieder komplett. Vieleicht kriegen wir ja für nächstes Jahr noch ein zweites 4er Team zusammen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich habs auch gelesen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5028361&postcount=284
> 
> Jetzt sind wir wieder komplett.



okay, und ich lehn mich mal ein wenig weit aus dem fenster, 
sage 10 kilo weniger und wir fahren 74 runden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich habs auch gelesen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5028361&postcount=284
> 
> Jetzt sind wir wieder komplett. Vieleicht kriegen wir ja für nächstes Jahr noch ein zweites 4er Team zusammen.



Wie wäre es mit einem "Schnupper-8-er"



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> okay, und ich lehn mich mal ein wenig weit aus dem fenster,
> sage 10 kilo weniger und wir fahren 74 runden




2 Kilo kriege ich auch hin...74 Runden bedeutet je Runde -1 Minuten => das ist machbar, jetzt wo wir wissen wie alles abläuft. Allein in der Wechselzone sind 15-20 sec. je Runde locker drin.

Aber jetzt heißt es erstmal hüpfen und Enduro für die Seele.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. August 2008)

Ich bin morgen mit dabei. Wir müssen aber anschließend als 4er Team durch den McDoof fahrn


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem "Schnupper-8-er"
> 
> 
> Aber jetzt heißt es erstmal hüpfen und Enduro für die Seele.



an nen 8-er hab ich auch gedacht. ein 4er und ein 8-er team deisterfreun.de . 

ich bin übrigends immer noch dabei, die kompletten duisburg-eindrücke zu verarbeiten. 
es war so  tierisch g e i l , da brauch ich wohl echt noch ein paar tage für.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr Treffen vor dem Eingang Holz Müller in Holtensen zum Moshen im Süllberg. Hoerman, Roudy, Schappi, wer noch?
> 
> Homer,
> Kommst du auch?
> ...


 
Kommt Leute, das Wetter ist schön.
Für die, die sich von moshen abschrecken lasse  übersetzt bedeutet dass, erwachsene Männer machen eine Radtour im Schatten der Bäume. Auch mit Hardtail und ohne Protektoren kann Man(n) dabeisein.

Zack Zack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kommt Leute, das Wetter ist schön.
> Für die, die sich von moshen abschrecken lasse  übersetzt bedeutet dass, erwachsene Männer machen eine Radtour im Schatten der Bäume. Auch mit Hardtail und ohne Protektoren kann Man(n) dabeisein.
> 
> Zack Zack



eh sorry, 

steh ich jetzt auf ´nem  schlauch oder du ?
ich dachte, wir wollen heute am süllberg hauptsächlich drops und jumps üben um unsere technik zu verfeinern. 
oder soll es mehr ne tour werden, denn dann komm ich mit dem sting  ?

obwohl ich heute mehr bock auf üben , üben, üben hätte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> eh sorry,
> 
> steh ich jetzt auf ´nem schlauch oder du ?
> ich dachte, wir wollen heute am süllberg hauptsächlich drops und jumps üben um unsere technik zu verfeinern.
> ...


 
Solange du nicht auf nem Latexschlauch stehst, liegst du richtig.
Ich wollte nur nicht, dass es zu sehr nach Hardcore etc klingt.
Hüpfen üben ja...aber auch ab und an etwas kurbeln.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Solange du nicht auf nem Latexschlauch stehst, liegst du richtig.
> Ich wollte nur nicht, dass es zu sehr nach Hardcore etc klingt.
> Hüpfen üben ja...aber auch ab und an etwas kurbeln.



okäy 

dann bring ich protektoren und fullface mit  
und *fritzz *


----------



## schappi (14. August 2008)

dan sind wir js ein 4er team heute Abend. Lena kann heute nicht.
Erst hüpfen und dann eine Singletrailrunde durch den Süllberg.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (14. August 2008)

hmmm.... gerade schon zum Radeln verabredet. Danke für den Post. Nächstesmal!


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin definitiv *nicht* beim DK3 dabei.
(2 Monate ohne biken sind nicht spurlos an mir vorrüber gegangen.)
Habe gerade von meinem Ersthelfer erfahren, dass er auch nicht teilnehmen kann.
Es sind also wieder 2 PLätze frei.

Grüßle Tom


----------



## Loni (14. August 2008)

So Junx, 
ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass ihr heut auch ohne mich Spaß hattet, möchte trotzdem mein ungewolltes Ausbleiben kurz erklären: Ich ließ heute einen ungeplanten medizinischen Eingriff am Auge über mich ergehen, dessen Notwendingkeit bei einer normalen Untersuchung am Morgen festgestellt wurde. Natürlich wär ich lieber biken gegangen..  Das darf ich aber wohl für die nächsten zwei Wochen vergessen


----------



## eisenmann1 (15. August 2008)

@schappi
schlechte nachrichten, war gestern biken und leider hats mich erwischt, bin etwas unsanft in den boden eingeschlagen. Zum glück nur prellungen aber die tun verdammt weh. Kann mich fast nicht mehr bewegen und jeder schritt ist eine qual.
Somit sind leider noch 2 plätze frei beim deister DK3. Fank und Eisenmann aus Sachsen sind raus. Frank hat alleine keine lust. naja er weis ja nicht was ihm entgeht. Aber ich. Ich hasse mich dafür. Vor allem weils sowas sinnloses war.
Grüße an die die netten Deister Biker vom Eisnmann 
PS: Lachen geht grad auch nicht


----------



## Scott-y (15. August 2008)

Das 8 Stunden-Rennen hört sich gut an. Ich werde das mit meiner Familie abklären. So bald das geklärt ist, ( ich rechne mit einem positiven Ausgang) schicke ich meine Nennung ab. 
Mit dem 24 Stunden-Rennen habt ihr mir richtig den Mund wässrig gemacht. So was muß ich mir auch mal geben.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unseren "jungen Hüpfern" vom Sülberg 

Schappi






Roudy





und hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> @schappi
> schlechte nachrichten, war gestern biken und leider hats mich erwischt, bin etwas unsanft in den boden eingeschlagen. Zum glück nur prellungen aber die tun verdammt weh. Kann mich fast nicht mehr bewegen und jeder schritt ist eine qual.
> Somit sind leider noch 2 plätze frei beim deister DK3. Fank und Eisenmann aus Sachsen sind raus. Frank hat alleine keine lust. naja er weis ja nicht was ihm entgeht. Aber ich. Ich hasse mich dafür. Vor allem weils sowas sinnloses war.
> Grüße an die die netten Deister Biker vom Eisnmann
> PS: Lachen geht grad auch nicht



Hallo Eisenmann
schade das du nicht teilnehmen kannst. Gute Besserung aus dem Deister.
wenn du das nächste Mal wieder in Hannover bist meld dich dann gehen wir wieder moshen, es gibt für dich noch so viel zu sehen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin definitiv *nicht* beim DK3 dabei.
> (2 Monate ohne biken sind nicht spurlos an mir vorrüber gegangen.)
> Habe gerade von meinem Ersthelfer erfahren, dass er auch nicht teilnehmen kann.
> ...



Hallo Tom,
das wäre schade wenn du nicht mitfahren würdest.
Homer hat im Augenblick wg Arbeitsbelastung auch ein kleines Formtief und will deshalb nur die 2. Hälfte (ab BBW, RT, Feggendorfer und dann rüber nach Springe mitfahren.
Vieleicht schließt du dich ihm an. Wir würden euch dann am BBW so gegen 11:00 Uhr aufpicken.
Was hälst du von der Idee?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> So Junx,
> ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass ihr heut auch ohne mich Spaß hattet, möchte trotzdem mein ungewolltes Ausbleiben kurz erklären: Ich ließ heute einen ungeplanten medizinischen Eingriff am Auge über mich ergehen, dessen Notwendingkeit bei einer normalen Untersuchung am Morgen festgestellt wurde. Natürlich wär ich lieber biken gegangen..  Das darf ich aber wohl für die nächsten zwei Wochen vergessen



Loni,
ich hoffe alles ist gutgegangen und gute Besserung.
Fährst du jetzt das 24h Rennen am Ring mit? Oder hat dir der Doc Startverbot erteilt?
Die Bilder von gestern Abend hat Homer ja schon reingestellt.
 Die klBT werden wir nicht ohne dich fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Termin für Sonntag:
Treffen um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube. Bischen Trailsurfen. Wer kommt?

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Termin für Sonntag:
> Treffen um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube. Bischen Trailsurfen. Wer kommt?
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



ich


----------



## Loni (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Loni,
> ich hoffe alles ist gutgegangen und gute Besserung.
> Fährst du jetzt das 24h Rennen am Ring mit? Oder hat dir der Doc Startverbot erteilt?
> Die Bilder von gestern Abend hat Homer ja schon reingestellt.
> ...



joa, ging soweit ganz gut. 
der Laser ist so schön grün  aber sonst nicht so toll. 

leider kann ich das 24-h-Rennen nicht mitfahren.  

ich freu mich schon auf die klBT....meine Räder müssen sich jetzt erstmal langweilen. (und ich auch...)

auf die MiniBuchstaben auf dem Bildschirm konzentrieren ist voll anstrengend. ich mach auch erstmal internetpause 

Euch viel Spaß und auf bald im Wald!


----------



## exto (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Termin für Sonntag:
> Treffen um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube. Bischen Trailsurfen. Wer kommt?
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, hätte aber große Lust!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, hätte aber große Lust!!



das hast du nach duisburg auch erst gesagt, und am nächsten tag kam dann die zusage für nächstes jahr  

ich freu mich jedenfalls, dich am sonntag wiederzusehen 

hoerman

p.s. das grab wartet schon auf dich


----------



## cvrider (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Termin für Sonntag:
> Treffen um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube. Bischen Trailsurfen. Wer kommt?
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi




Hallo,
währe gerne am Sonntag mit dabei!Da ich aber noch nie am Deister war  würde mich interessieren ob die Laube ab Waldkater ausgeschildert ist oder wie ich da sonst hinkomme?Habe mir ne Karte gesucht da ist nur der Weg von Wennigsen Hbf bis Waldkater drauf(komme mit S-Bahn).Bin schon sehr gespannt was es da für Trails gibt Hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!

Bis bals,Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (15. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, hätte aber große Lust!!



Ich auch. Lust, nur ist Sa. gr. Party beim Nachbarn mit 2x30 Liter  
Schwer zu wiederstehen 

Wird wohl wieder nix 

DHF


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

cvrider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> währe gerne am Sonntag mit dabei!Da ich aber noch nie am Deister war  würde mich interessieren ob die Laube ab Waldkater ausgeschildert ist oder wie ich da sonst hinkomme?Habe mir ne Karte gesucht da ist nur der Weg von Wennigsen Hbf bis Waldkater drauf(komme mit S-Bahn).Bin schon sehr gespannt was es da für Trails gibt Hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!
> 
> Bis bals,Chris



Am Parkplatz am Waldkater ist eine große Tafel mit einem Plan vom Deister, da ist die Laube eingezeichnet. Ansonsten, deine Strasse vor erreichen des Walkaterparkplatzes geht links die Münderner Heerstrasse rein. Der immer folden bis zum höchsten Punkt da ist die Laube.

Wir nehmen dich gerne mit und weisen dich ein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich auch. Lust, nur ist Sa. gr. Party beim Nachbarn mit 2x30 Liter
> Schwer zu wiederstehen
> 
> Wird wohl wieder nix
> ...



Du musst dir ja nicht die Rübe abschrauben, dann geht das auch mit dem Biken am Sonntag Morgen.

Der Frankweg wartet auf dich! Wäre wirklich schön wenn du mal wieder dabei wärst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cvrider (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Am Parkplatz am Waldkater ist eine große Tafel mit einem Plan vom Deister, da ist die Laube eingezeichnet. Ansonsten, deine Strasse vor erreichen des Walkaterparkplatzes geht links die Münderner Heerstrasse rein. Der immer folden bis zum höchsten Punkt da ist die Laube.
> 
> Wir nehmen dich gerne mit und weisen dich ein.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Schappi,
danke erstmal für deine Tips!Werde dann am Ende der Hülsenbrinkstraße links in die Münderner... rein und der einfach folgen.Was muß ich mir unter Laube vorstellen(alter Schuppen)oder was Werde früh genug losfahren damit ich auf jeden Fall dabei bin!Freu mich schon auf die Einweisung

Bis bald,Chris


----------



## schappi (15. August 2008)

Die Laube ist eine runde Schutzhütte  an der Kreuzung Kammweg und Münderner Heerstr


----------



## cvrider (15. August 2008)

Danke für die Info Schappialso dann bis Sonntag 11.00 an der Laube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (15. August 2008)

Hmm, ich hätte wohl auch Lust, besonders da ich heute mal an meine neuen Reifen gekommen bin... Morgen mal schauen was ich sonst noch bekomme...


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> das wäre schade wenn du nicht mitfahren würdest.
> Homer hat im Augenblick wg Arbeitsbelastung auch ein kleines Formtief und will deshalb nur die 2. Hälfte (ab BBW, RT, Feggendorfer und dann rüber nach Springe mitfahren.
> Vieleicht schließt du dich ihm an. Wir würden euch dann am BBW so gegen 11:00 Uhr aufpicken.
> ...



Hallo Schappi,
die Schulter ist leider noch immer nicht voll belastbar.
Ich muss erstmal locker (Forstautobahn:kotz anfangen.
Sorry, aber das wird definitiv nichts.
Gruß Tom


----------



## KTM-Legend (15. August 2008)

Hi,

wollte nur mal hallo sagen komme auch aus eurer Gegend. 
Kenne mich aber noch net so im Deister aus und hier in der nähe gibts glaub ich auch nicht so viele aus meiner Altersklasse die sich für Enduro/Downhill und so Interessieren.
Mal sehn vllt lern ich ja jdm. kennen. 

siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352284

mfg Niklas


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. August 2008)

Hi, ich bin am Sonntag auch im Deister, aber 11 Uhr Laube schaff ich nich, da ich Samstag Spätdienst hab. Sonntag muß ich auch 16 Uhr anfangen. Vllt sehen wir uns trotzdem, ich werd ma Schappi oder Hoerman anrufen. Ich bin zwar mit 2 Kumpels unterwegs aber vllt können wir ja ein Stück zusammen heizen.
@KTM-Legend
Ich glaube da irrst du dich, hier interessieren sich einige Leute für DH, auch in deinem Alter!


----------



## KTM-Legend (16. August 2008)

Kennste denn welche?


----------



## exto (16. August 2008)

Hab mich duchgerungen: Bis Sonntag...


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Hab mich duchgerungen: Bis Sonntag...


----------



## schappi (16. August 2008)

KTM-Legend schrieb:


> Kennste denn welche?



sei mal am Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr am Waldkater in Wennigsen.
Da treffen sich alle FR/DH. Da sind auch einige deiner Altersklasse dabei.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
@schappi 
Du bist echt ein Großer
Jo, Deine Mitstreiter natürlich auch...
Ein Event/Tour/Trainingseinheit/Race jagt das nächste und Du machst noch mal eben so die Orga für den DK! Mein Kompliment!
Ich freue mich schon auf den Sonntag. Das das geht ab habe ich schon gehört!
PS: Wie oft und wie lange liegst Du so im Sauerstoffzelt zum Regenerieren?
Kannst Du ein Produkt empfehlen?

LG, Günther-Kette-R


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. August 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Kannst Du ein Produkt empfehlen?
> 
> LG, Günther-Kette-R



Erdinger Alkoholfrei, am liebsten kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. August 2008)

Günther 
komm doch am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr auch mit dazu dann kannst du schon mal proben für den DK³
Was das Geheimrezept betrifft kann ich mich nur Homer anschließen.
Und nichts übertreiben
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
danke für die Einladung, wäre gerne gekommen liege aber zZ mit Grippe im Bett
Muß mich undedingt gut auskurieren, habe am nächsten Wochenende einen ganz wichtigen Termin
LG, Günther

PS: Weizenbier? das soll alles sein; OK, da order ich jetzt div. Hectoliter bei meinem Getränkehändler


----------



## exto (16. August 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Erdinger Alkoholfrei, am liebsten kalt



Am Sonntag am Annaturm eins von den Dingern??? Wir sind schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Am Sonntag am Annaturm eins von den Dingern???



Auf jeden Fall, dazu nen schöööönen Erbseneintopf. Ich bin heute abend aber wieder mal (wie schon jedes WE seit August) feiern und hoffe auf ne klare Rübe morgen früh.


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. August 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin heute abend aber wieder mal (wie schon jedes WE seit August) feiern und hoffe auf ne klare Rübe morgen früh.



geht mir dieses Jahr genau wie dir, da ist es schwer sich immer ums  zu drücken 
Deswegen wird das morgen so früh noch nix 

Viel Spaß

DHF


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab jetzt nicht die Seiten der letzten 6 Wochen durchgelesen. Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß im Deister und in Duisburg!?
Afrika war eine super Erfahrung, aber jetzt will ich endlich wieder biken und freue mich auf das nächste WE!!
Johann

Edit: @saiklist: Ich hatte grade Besuch von einem überglücklichen Jungen mit einem nagelneuen silbernen Merida-HT!


----------



## _Sync_ (17. August 2008)

Woot, naise Tour... 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall nächstes mal dabei! xD


----------



## cvrider (17. August 2008)

Bin auch bei Gelegenheit wieder mit dabei!War echt interessant mal eure Trails kennenlernen zu dürfen.War heute echt ne super nette Truppe.Danke nochmal an alle!


Chris


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. August 2008)

Ich habe noch ein paar Tage Ferien. Fährt jemand morgen oder Dienstag?
Für mich lohnt es sich nicht, erst abends zu kommen, aber vielleicht fährt ja jemand schon morgens bzw. tagsüber!?
Bis dann,
Johann

@Chris: Ist es normal, dass beim Big Air eine kleine Beule auf der Oberseite des Unterrohres ist? Ein Freund hat grade ein neues und ist sich nicht sicher, ob das alles so richtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. August 2008)

Hallo leute hier die Strecke und das Höhenprofil vom DK 3 am Sonntag dem 24.8.08









Start ist um 9:00 Uhr in Wennigsen Bredenbeck an Parkplatz am Ende der Glück Auf Strasse:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## cvrider (17. August 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein paar Tage Ferien. Fährt jemand morgen oder Dienstag?
> Für mich lohnt es sich nicht, erst abends zu kommen, aber vielleicht fährt ja jemand schon morgens bzw. tagsüber!?
> Bis dann,
> Johann
> ...



Hallo Samy!Bei mir ist keine Delle am Unterrohr,habe aber im Big Air Thread mal nen Bike gesehen das hatte diese Delle.Fals man mal nen anderen Dämpfer verbauen will soll die glaub ich da sein!Bei mir schein aber noch recht viel Platz zum Unterrohr zu sein obwohl ich keine Delle habe.Hätte mir das Bike aber auch mit Delle geholt.Hält ne Menge aus dafür das es relativ günstig ist.Nur Bergauf wirds etwas schwierig,hatte heute ein par Probleme


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo leute hier die Strecke und das Höhenprofil vom DK 3 am Sonntag dem 24.8.08
> Start ist um 9:00 Uhr in Wennigsen Bredenbeck an Parkplatz am Ende der Glück Auf Strasse:
> Gruß
> Schappi



 Klassischer Doppeldaumen, bis nxt WE!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. August 2008)

cvrider schrieb:


> Hallo Samy!Bei mir ist keine Delle am Unterrohr,habe aber im Big Air Thread mal nen Bike gesehen das hatte diese Delle.Fals man mal nen anderen Dämpfer verbauen will soll die glaub ich da sein!Bei mir schein aber noch recht viel Platz zum Unterrohr zu sein obwohl ich keine Delle habe.Hätte mir das Bike aber auch mit Delle geholt.Hält ne Menge aus dafür das es relativ günstig ist.Nur Bergauf wirds etwas schwierig,hatte heute ein par Probleme



Vielen Dank! Also kann ich Entwarnung geben.


----------



## cvrider (17. August 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Also kann ich Entwarnung geben.




Ja ich denke schon!Ist auf jeden Fall kein Produktionsfehler...


Chris


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. August 2008)

http://www.perl-online.com/blog/archives/2456


als wenn´s gestern gewesen wäre. unsere strecke aus duisburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (18. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.perl-online.com/blog/archives/2456



Typisch Racer! Trauen sich nicht mit ihren Leichtbauprinten die Treppe herunter zu fahren. Wie wär´s mit ´nem Fahrtechnik Seminar im Deister...?


----------



## schappi (18. August 2008)

Leute,
wasn hier los?
Hats euch ob der Streckenführung des DK³ die Sprache verschlagen?

ich will übrigens am Donnerstag um 18:30 Uhr am BBW mit Homer und meiem Sohn eine Rund durch den Westdeister drehen. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich will übrigens am Donnerstag um 18:30 Uhr am BBW mit Homer und meiem Sohn eine Rund durch den Westdeister drehen. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



lust ja  ( welch frage ) 

ob auch zeit, weiß ich leider noch nicht. 

mach aber nochmal meldung .

wie war der grenzweg gestern zu fahren ?


----------



## Jimmy (19. August 2008)

Hallo,
muss mich leider abmelden. Nach 'ner kleinen Probetour mit 50 km weiß ich nicht, wie ich mit dem 17kg Rad momentan die 65km schaffen soll. 
Hatte mich  schon sehr gefreut, die Trails und die Leute endlich mal kennen zu lernen. Werde aber weiter mitlesen und evtl. in der Woche oder so mal dazustoßen, Semesterferien bringen momentan genug Zeit dafür. 

Grüße und viel Spaß am Sonntag!
-jimmy


----------



## LocoFanatic (19. August 2008)

bin wieder in SPR.
ich werde heute abend (Dienstag) ganz sicher fahren gehen...
die nächsten Tage auch, da bin ich aber eher "wetteranfällig"... will vor DK3 ja nichts mehr riskieren 
aber bis Sonntag bin ich auch wieder trainiert  (hoffentlich)
@ Hoermann: Wie kommst du am So zum Startpunkt? (Bahn, Mfg oder rüber biken ???)

meldet euch, wenn ihr fahren wollt.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## Kalli76 (19. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
muss für den DK3 leider auch absagen, da ich Stoffel mal wieder nen Termin verpennt habe und zwar nen Polterabend am Sa! Denke, Polterabend + momentane Kondition machen ein Durchhalten unmöglich! Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2008)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> bin wieder in SPR.
> ich werde heute abend (Dienstag) ganz sicher fahren gehen...
> die nächsten Tage auch, da bin ich aber eher "wetteranfällig"... will vor DK3 ja nichts mehr riskieren
> aber bis Sonntag bin ich auch wieder trainiert  (hoffentlich)
> ...


 
rüberbiken !   lass uns um 08.15h am bahnhof treffen. dann können wir's locker angehen lassen, um über den tarternpfahl nach bredenbeck zu kommen.


----------



## sphinxllama (19. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab schon lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen! Das lag zum Einen daran, dass wir durch einen Wechsel des Telefonanbieters über einen Monat kein Anschluss hatten und zum Anderen daran, dass ich die letzten 10Tage in den Alpen am Biken war.  War mein erster MTB Urlaub und ich bin sowas von begeistert, tolle Routen, klasse Aussicht und nette Leute. 
Hatte mich vor längerer Zeit zum DK3 angemeldet, muss leider nun aber absagen. Grund ist eine Entzündung der inneren Patellarsehne. Hab mich in den Alpen wohl etwas übernommen und nun zwei Wochen Bikepause von meinem Orthopäden verschrieben bekommen. Wirklich schade, denn ich dachte nach dem Alpentrainingscamp bin ich fit für den DK und kann mit euch mithalten  
Wünsch allen Beteiligten viel Spaß und hoffe es ergibt sich bald wieder eine schöne Tour mit euch! Die eine, die ich mitgefahren bin war spitze 

Gruß Kim


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2008)

so langsam können wir uns nach den ganzen absagen  überlegen, ob wir nicht noch einladungen verschicken sollten, um die 30 wieder voll zu bekommen :-(


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2008)

Solange wir mehr als 10 sind, passiert erstmal nix.
Gefahren wird, außer der Deister verschwindet in einer Erdspalte, dann würden wir ins Wiehengebirge ausweichen 
Da die Strecke > 50km ist und ich dabei bin, könnt Ihr aber schon mal Regensachen einpacken. 

Der Startpunkt liegt für mich ja wieder mal extrem günstig.
Falls jemand vor dem Start noch Hilfe (WC, Wertsachen, Werkzeug etc) braucht, soll er Bescheid (PN, Handy) sagen.

Für die, die wegen Konditionssorgen schon vorher *aufgeben* wollen (tztztz): Kommt erstmal zum Start, fahrt los und seht wie es läuft. Aufhören ist immer noch beglückender als gar nicht los zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2008)

Heute Abend werde ich auch noch zu einer Tour mit dem neuen Radl aufbrechen, um Bremsen usw. bis zum DK³ richtig hinzukriegen.

Start: So gegen 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck.
Dauer: ca. 2h Fahrzeit
Strecke: Kreuz & Quer ohne extremes oder Sprünge

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute Abend werde ich auch noch zu einer Tour mit dem neuen Radl aufbrechen, um Bremsen usw. bis zum DK³ richtig hinzukriegen.
> 
> Start: So gegen 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck.
> Dauer: ca. 2h Fahrzeit
> ...


 

 toll :-( , 

 hättest du das nicht mal ein paar studen eher posten können ? 

 jetzt hab ich heute keine zeit mehr :-( 

 was soll eigentlich der spruch : nix extremes  ? 

 das find ich echt gemein


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> toll :-( ,
> hättest du das nicht mal ein paar studen eher posten können ?
> jetzt hab ich heute keine zeit mehr :-(
> was soll eigentlich der spruch : nix extremes  ?
> das find ich echt gemein


 
Uups, sorry! Das mache ich wieder gut 
Heute morgen hatte ich eine Schulung:"Moderne Korrespondenz" Gähn
Dann Essen gehen, blablabla.

->nix extremes = kein Grenzweg, Bielstein. Die Abfahrten will ich auch mal zum Einbremsen nutzen. Also eher Forstautobahngondelei.
Nicht traurig sein, du verpaßt nix.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich war heute mit meiner Schwester und dem neunen Merida-Besitzer im Deister. FÃ¼r die beiden war es das erste Mal auf Trails und sie haben sich gut geschlagen (besser als ich am Anfang  ).
Grabweg, Dropland, Frankweg (? der beim Annaturm), NienstÃ¤dterpasstrail und der vom Nordmannsturm zum Parkplatz haben das neue Merida schÃ¶n eingesaut und 3 glÃ¼ckliche Gesichter gezaubert 

@Kim: Dann mÃ¼ssen wir aber nach deiner Pause wieder zusammen fahren. Ich kann die 2â¬ ja nicht ewig mit mir herumtragen

Bis Sonntag,
Johann


----------



## LocoFanatic (20. August 2008)

ich war gestern auch noch auf einer schnellen Runde:
1,5 hrs für Sophienhütte, Taternpfahl, Streitbuche, Völksen Steinbruch, Taternpfahl, Bielstein, Laube, Springe...
wenn sich moregn das Wetter bessern sollte (kein Regen), bin ich auch morgen wieder unterwegs. Meldet euch, wenn ihr mitfahren wollt.


----------



## schappi (20. August 2008)

Der DK3 findet auf jeden fall statt ich habe auch schon einige neuanmeldungen.

Roudy und Taxi
Könnt ihr bitte eure Funkgeräte mitbringen, da ich die Profifunken aus der Firma dieses Mal nicht habe.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (21. August 2008)

Zur Info,
Schwalbe ruft Reifen zurück
siehe
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=5093&nodeid=1

Wünsche euch viel spass beim DK3.

Tintin


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2008)

Schwalbe Rückruf 2 neue Reifen für einen alten


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2008)

gilt aber nur für drahtreifen in der dh ( downhill-version ) !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Der DK3 findet auf jeden fall statt ich habe auch schon einige neuanmeldungen.
> 
> Roudy und Taxi
> Könnt ihr bitte eure Funkgeräte mitbringen, da ich die Profifunken aus der Firma dieses Mal nicht habe.
> ...


 
OK; schon eingepackt.
Finden alle den Startort ?


----------



## taxifolia (21. August 2008)

..bringe meine Funken mit. Die haben allerdings 8 feste Kanäle, so dass die mit roudys vielleicht nicht zusammenschaltbar sind. 

Ich dachte, roudy bleibt zu Hause, damit das Wetter schön wird  

Gruß
taxi


----------



## schappi (21. August 2008)

Roudys haben auch 8 Kanäle. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß wir eine gemeinsame Frequenz finden.
Roudy hat mir versprochen die ganze Woche seinen Teller blitzeblank zu essen damit am Sonntag das Wetter schön wird.
Bislang sieht es auch sehr gut aus:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

ich glaube das mit dem schlechten Wetter gilt nicht wenn Roudy sein neues braunes Pony dabei hat.
Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt Bredenbeck Parkplatz am Ende der Glück Auf Str
Teilnehmer aktuell
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Matzebu
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 
13 Samyrsj
14 Pebblesathome
15 Wasserträger
16 DamDam
17 Xtoph 73(aus NRW)
18 
19 
20 
21 Jimmy
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 
25 Firefighter76
26 Reiky
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)
30 Sven aus Detmold

Es sind als wieder Plätze frei, wenn noch jemand einen Interessenten kennt, hier melden.
es können auch bequem Teilstücke mitgefahren werden.

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2008)

x-toph73 ( hat abgesagt ) , und madeba2 fehlt auf deiner liste


----------



## exto (21. August 2008)

Xtoph73 und Jimmy haben auch abgesagt. Ist dir bestimmt durchgegangen.


----------



## Madeba (21. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> x-toph73 ( hat abgesagt ) , und madeba2 fehlt auf deiner liste


madeba2 ist noch unentschlossen, am Samstag hat er ja schon abgesagt, aber es kribbelt doch und im Moment stehen die Zeichen eher auf DK³ 

es wird jedenfalls wieder umgerüstet: 2.1 NN und RR runter, dafür 2.2 RK drauf, und anständige Schläuche drunter (nicht diese Lümmelersatztüten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudys haben auch 8 Kanäle. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß wir eine gemeinsame Frequenz finden.
> Roudy hat mir versprochen die ganze Woche seinen Teller blitzeblank zu essen damit am Sonntag das Wetter schön wird.
> Bislang sieht es auch sehr gut aus:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
> ...


 
Ja, ich esse artig auf und das Pony kommt mit. Es muss ja noch eingeritten werden und den Wald kennen lernen.
Der schwarze Hengst kennt ja jeden (Höhen)-Meter 

Um die Wetterprognose zu sichern und plötzliche Wetterumbrüche zu vermeiden habe ich mich entschieden bei km 39 einfach stehen zu bleiben und nach Hause zu schieben. 

Das Pony geht aber auch gut Berg hoch (Dienstag 600hm/h in der ersten Stunde und noch 400hm/h in der zweiten). Bergab ist noch ...naja...
Ich krieg die Code nichtmal warm gefahren.

Locker bleiben und nicht hinfallen !


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2008)

komme heute übrigends nicht mit zum biken nach basche. werde wohl ne schnelle 2 - 3 h tour im kleinen diester machen. vllt. auch nur ga1 auf strasse. sehen uns also erst sonntag. bis dahin ... schöne restwoche


----------



## schappi (21. August 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt Bredenbeck Parkplatz am Ende der Glück Auf Str
Teilnehmer aktuell
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Matzebu
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 
13 Samyrsj
14 Pebblesathome
15 Wasserträger
16 DamDam
17 Madeba2
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 
25 Firefighter76
26 Reiky
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)
30 Sven aus Detmold

Es sind als wieder Plätze frei, wenn noch jemand einen Interessenten kennt, hier melden.
es können auch bequem Teilstücke mitgefahren werden.

Samy bring doch deine Schwester und den frischen Meridabesitzer mit
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (21. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komme heute übrigends nicht mit zum biken nach basche. werde wohl ne schnelle 2 - 3 h tour im kleinen diester machen. vllt. auch nur ga1 auf strasse. sehen uns also erst sonntag. bis dahin ... schöne restwoche



Turnbeutelvergesser!

Nico und ich treffen uns um 18:30 Uhr mit Homer am BBW
Homer bringst du deinen Hund mit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## KTM-Legend (21. August 2008)

Hi,

kennt ihr einen guten Bikehändler in der Nähe von Völksen?(so im Umkreis von 15-20 km)
Wo kauft ihr denn so?

mfg Niklas


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2008)

KTM-Legend schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt ihr einen guten Bikehändler in der Nähe von Völksen?(so im Umkreis von 15-20 km)
> Wo kauft ihr denn so?
> ...


 
fun-corner.de in hameln , oder bunny-hop. auch hameln


----------



## KTM-Legend (21. August 2008)

Thx,

hab da jetzt ne Anfrage wegen Reifen und Schläuchen hingeschickt, nachdem bei Bredemeyer in Springe keiner geantwortet hat, is sowieso nen Sch***-Laden

mfg Niklas


----------



## schappi (21. August 2008)

was brauchst du denn? Weißt du das ?
dann kannst du auch hier bestellen:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Reifen+%26+Schl%E4uche?osCsid=c3dd004fab968c9e0780b794f7e6b6e8


----------



## Epinephrin (21. August 2008)

"Es sind als wieder Plätze frei, wenn noch jemand einen Interessenten kennt, hier melden. es können auch bequem Teilstücke mitgefahren werden." Schappi[/QUOTE]

Bin nicht sicher, ob ich mich drauf einlassen soll aber Teilstück klingt human! Fahre zweimal die Wo in den BB (und tägl. nach Ricklingen *hoch* zur Arbeit). Meint Ihr das das reicht? 
Habe noch keinen vernünftigen Tacho gefunden, der mit größeren Federwegen klarkommt. Suche dringend Empfehlung!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2008)

@Schappi: Das ist den beiden noch zu lang. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.

@Epinephrin: Komm doch einfach Sonntag mit, dann kannst du dir alle Tachos in Ruhe angucken! 

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (21. August 2008)

ich war heute - nach einem kleinen Abstecher auf die Straße mit Rückweg über kleinen Deister gestern - endlich wieder "gscheit" im Deister radeln...
1. Der Deister ist noch da
2. Grabweg, Barbie-Grab und Farnweg sind auch da und läuft gut.
dachte eigentlich, dass es nasser und matschiger wird, aber bis auf die üblichen Spritzer aus den Pfützen war es super. Jetzt nur noch gucken, dass die Pfützen abtrocknen und der Grip im Rest so schön bleibt, wie es zur Zeit ist...
ach, ich freu mich schon auf So.
@ Hoermann: 08:15 am Bahnhof sounds great... welche Seite (Nord oder Süd-Ausgang?) oder doch wieder an den Schranken ?
ach ja, bei der zeitlichen Komponente am So gehe ich davon aus, dass wir irgendwo einkehren... stimmt das? Weil so nen Stück Kuchen ist ja schon was feines... 
bis So dann, ich regeneriere jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. August 2008)

hey charles, 

schranken hört sich gut besser an 

pause machen wir wohl wieder im forsthaus blumenhagen . haben dort auch lecker kuchen


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (21. August 2008)

Moin an alle DK3-Fahrer

Hurra Ich kann Sonntag mitfahren, 1. weil ja wieder genug Plätze frei geworden sind und 2. ich meine Nachtschicht von Samstag auf Sonntag doch noch abhängen konnte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bin Sonntag dabei.!!!!!!!!!! Muss zwar um 16:45 pünktlich in Hannover zur Nachtschicht antreten, aber da kann ich doch noch ein Stückel mit euch mitfahren

Bis Sonntag..freue mich ......L-L-03


----------



## Loni (21. August 2008)

KTM-Legend schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt ihr einen guten Bikehändler in der Nähe von Völksen?(so im Umkreis von 15-20 km)
> Wo kauft ihr denn so?
> ...





schappi schrieb:


> was brauchst du denn? Weißt du das ?
> dann kannst du auch hier bestellen:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Reifen+%26+Schl%E4uche?osCsid=c3dd004fab968c9e0780b794f7e6b6e8



oder bei Saikls in der niedersächsischen Landeshauptstadt 

*SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL BIKEHÄNDLER!!!*

...ist auch nicht viel weiter weg als Hameln  




DK-Fahrer: ganz dicke viel Spaß wünsch ich Euch! das nächste Mal komm ich wieder mit!


----------



## schappi (21. August 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt Bredenbeck Parkplatz am Ende der Glück Auf Str
Teilnehmer aktuell
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Matzebu
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Lucky Luke
13 Samyrsj
14 Pebblesathome
15 Wasserträger
16 DamDam
17 Madeba2
18 Epinephrin
19 
20 
21 
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 
25 Firefighter76
26 Reiky
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)
30 Sven aus Detmold

Es sind als wieder Plätze frei, wenn noch jemand einen Interessenten kennt, hier melden.
Es können auch bequem Teilstücke mitgefahren werden.


Bis bald im Wald
Schappi
__________________


----------



## Scott-y (21. August 2008)

Ich muß mit meinem Hobel noch ne kleine Proberunde drehen. Mal sehen ob noch alles funzt. 4 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad gewesen( Hausumbau) Egal welches Wetter und wenn es junge Hunde regnet .....ICH WILL FAHREN!!!!!!! Ich will was anderes sehen als Mörtel ,Steine, Tapeten Farbe und Laminat.  Meine Kondition ist jetzt natürlich im Eimer, aber ,, Was uns nicht umbringt , macht uns härter!" Oder Wie ich immer zu sagen pflege 
,, Carakterbildent"


----------



## matzebu (21. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte da noch jemanden, der sehr interessiert ist beim DK3 mitzufahren.

Wenn noch ein Platz frei sein sollte, würde Silvio Kube seht gerne mitfahren. 

Gruß

Matzebu


----------



## Slidger (22. August 2008)

Hallöle,


da bin ich dabei, das is prima, viva DK3. 

Dann meld ich mich mal nach für den DK3!

Bis bald im Wald.

Bernd


----------



## Epinephrin (22. August 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich muß mit meinem Hobel noch ne kleine Proberunde drehen. Mal sehen ob noch alles funzt. 4 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad gewesen( Hausumbau) Egal welches Wetter und wenn es junge Hunde regnet .....ICH WILL FAHREN!!!!!!! Ich will was anderes sehen als Mörtel ,Steine, Tapeten Farbe und Laminat.  Meine Kondition ist jetzt natürlich im Eimer, aber ,, Was uns nicht umbringt , macht uns härter!" Oder Wie ich immer zu sagen pflege ,, Carakterbildent"



Das ist die richtige Einstellung! Meine Kondition ist auch nich die tollste (bin am zuzletzt am WE gefahren) aber mehr als den Heldentod kann man ja nicht sterben (macht sich als Inschrift immer gut)! Bringe für Scotty die Ersatzteile mit. Muß ich eigentlich Beleuchtung einpacken?

Bella Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Das ist die richtige Einstellung! Meine Kondition ist auch nich die tollste (bin am zuzletzt am WE gefahren) aber mehr als den Heldentod kann man ja nicht sterben (macht sich als Inschrift immer gut)! Bringe für Scotty die Ersatzteile mit. Muß ich eigentlich Beleuchtung einpacken?
> 
> Bella Ciao!


 
Wozu brauchst du beim sterben Licht? 
# Ride in peace #

Bei Steinkrug gibt es bald einen Ökofriedhof, dort können sich auch Mountainbiker auf dem Trail kompostieren lassen 

Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:27, d.h. ab ca. 20 Uhr wird es auf der Bredenbecker Seite dunkler. Licht ist also nicht nötig.

Wichtiger sind:Gute Laune, Leberwurstbrot und Zeug für schlechtes Wetter.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Scott-y (22. August 2008)

Nur um´s klar zu stellen für die anderen: Ich habe nicht vor irgendwelche Teile auf dem DK3 zu verlieren oder gar zu reparieren. Das sind Überbleibsel eines Sigma Tachos.  
Sören deine Reifen fahre ich auch und das Geld bekommst du dann auch.
@Epinephrin 
Falls du viel ,viel,viel länger brauchen solltes als erwartet. Nimm dann doch lieber Licht mit. Falls du dich dann doch mit deiner Kondition verschätzt hast.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. August 2008)

Wir (Schappi, Taxi, Schappis Sohn, und ich) haben uns gestern auch im Dunkeln den Raketentrail runtergetastet. Ab 20:30 ist es aufm Trail zappenduster, aus den Forstautobahnen kann man aber noch gut sehen.


----------



## schappi (22. August 2008)

Deisterkreisel 3 am Sonntag 24. August Start um 9:00 Uhr
Startpunkt Bredenbeck Parkplatz am Ende der Glück Auf Str
Teilnehmer aktuell
1 Schappi, 
2 Exto 
3 Homer
4 Hoerman
5 Roudy
6 Downhillfaller
7 Matzebu
8 Saiklist
9 Taxi
10 Jimmy der Bayer
11 Günter Kette rechts
12 Lucky Luke
13 Samyrsj
14 Pebblesathome
15 Wasserträger
16 DamDam
17 Madeba2
18 Epinephrin
19 Slidger
20 Silvio Kube
21 
22 LocoFanatic
23 Scotty
24 
25 Firefighter76
26 Reiky
27 Bogeyman
28 [email protected] 
29 H/WF-Honk (aus der schweiz)
30 Sven aus Detmold

Es sind wieder Plätze frei, wenn noch jemand einen Interessenten kennt, hier melden.
Es können auch bequem Teilstücke mitgefahren werden.

Und wehe es redet nochmal jemad über Regen.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html

Licht wird nicht gebraucht wir fahren nicht in den Feggendorfer Stollen ein, nur dran vorbei.
Ausserdem: Im Dunkeln ist fühlen keine Schande!

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. August 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir (Schappi, Taxi, Schappis Sohn, und ich) haben uns gestern auch im Dunkeln den Raketentrail runtergetastet. Ab 20:30 ist es aufm Trail zappenduster, aus den Forstautobahnen kann man aber noch gut sehen.



Und was ist mit den beiden Hunden von Taxi und dir?
die hatten doch mindestens so viel Spass wie wir.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2008)

Habt Ihr Interesse an Namensschildern wie beim DK² ?

Ich habe grad so einen Printer aus dem Büro da, und würde alle Namen so wie in Schappis Liste drucken.
(schwarz auf weiß)

Am besten je 2x, falls wir den ein oder anderen im Wald lassen. Das Grab des unbekannten Bikers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wichtiger sind:Gute Laune, Leberwurstbrot und Zeug für schlechtes Wetter.
> 
> Gruß
> Roudy




Wenn du dabei bist braucht man immer Zeug für schlechtes Wetter. (DK2, E1, 24h DU)
Erinnere mich bitte daran nie mit dir in Urlaub zu fahren!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei bist braucht man immer Zeug für schlechtes Wetter. (DK2, E1, 24h DU)
> Erinnere mich bitte daran nie mit dir in Urlaub zu fahren!
> Gruß
> Schappi



duisburg war doch wie urlaub


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei bist braucht man immer Zeug für schlechtes Wetter. (DK2, E1, 24h DU)
> Erinnere mich bitte daran nie mit dir in Urlaub zu fahren!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hmm...irgendwie...4x Sylt-4x Regen, Sallbach - Regen, Gardasee-Regen.
Es...es...es liegt doch an mir 

Das schreit förmlich nach einer Karriere als Regenmacher in Afrika.
Ich bewerbe mich mal. Wenn der Preis stimmt...sollte man drüber reden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> duisburg war doch wie urlaub



Und es hat geregnet


----------



## Scott-y (22. August 2008)

Thema Names Schild:  Wieso nicht. Und weil wir in Deutschland sind muß der Anbringungsort auch noch geregelt werden.
Nee Ich bin schon dafür sich zu ,,Outen". Ich ging ja immer schon mit guten Beispiel voran, denn mein Nickname steht schon groß auf meinem Rahmen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
@schappi
Kann leider den DK3 nicht mitfahren; bin nach meiner Grippe noch nicht wieder fit! Fürs Treppen-Steigen reichts, aber nimmer für den DK3
Euch viel Spaß bei der kleinen Runde
LG, Günther


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. August 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß am Sonntag beim Deisterkreiseln! Für mich geht's morgen für 10 Tage nach Portes du Soleil. Ich hab jetzt schon Puls 180 vor Aufregung!
Bis die Tage!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2008)

Happy Birthday Exto !!!*


*hallo Exto, Wünsche Dir Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag 

Trink Und Feier Heute Aber Nicht Zuviel: Denk an morgen :d

L.g. Sören


----------



## Saiklist (23. August 2008)

Melde mich nach langer Abstinenz hier im Forum zurück.

Meine Form läßt leider auch zu wünschen übrig, aber ich freu mich auf den Dk morgen. 

@Sören: ich bring dir endlich deine Pumpe zurück

@Schappi: soll ich die Handschuhe mitbringen, oder willst sie im Laden abholen?

Grüße Saiklist


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. August 2008)

Exto du Alt-Biker 

Auch von mir herzlichen Glücksstrumpf!!!!!!
Event. bring ich dir die gerade gekaufte Flasche Doppelherz als Doping für morgen mit 
eigentlich war sie für den 85jäh. Opa von meiner Frau gedacht 
Oder gibt es morgen Dopingtests am Ende 

Also einen schönen Geburtstag und bis morgen.

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Exto !!!*
> 
> 
> *hallo Exto, Wünsche Dir Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag
> ...




Alles Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.
Feiere Schön,
Wann bist du morgen früh bei mir?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. August 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Melde mich nach langer Abstinenz hier im Forum zurück.
> 
> Meine Form läßt leider auch zu wünschen übrig, aber ich freu mich auf den Dk morgen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Saiklist,
schön das du wiederdabei bist!
Ja, bring die handschuhe bitte mir!
Und viel gute Laune.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. August 2008)

Hey Hoerman:  was für ein Bike fährt eigentlich unsere Olympiasiegerin 

Da stand nicht Cube sondern ​


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hey Hoerman:  was für ein Bike fährt eigentlich unsere Olympiasiegerin
> 
> Da stand nicht Cube sondern ​



Aloah,
die 2. Deutsche hatte ein Cube. HAt natürlich nicht gehalten.
Musste ins Ziel geschoben werden

Viel Spaß morgen
wünscht Tom


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. August 2008)

@Exto (Altbiker):
Alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Ich hoffe Du hast gestern reingefeiert, damit Du Dich heute für den DK schonen kannst.

Gruß Tom


----------



## KTM-Legend (23. August 2008)

downhillfaller schrieb:


> hey Hoerman:  Was Für Ein Bike Fährt Eigentlich Unsere Olympiasiegerin :d:d:d
> 
> Da Stand Nicht Cube Sondern ​



Ghost


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah,
> die 2. Deutsche hatte ein Cube. HAt natürlich nicht gehalten.
> Musste ins Ziel geschoben werden
> 
> ...



Die 2.te Deutsche war Adelheid Morath um genau zu sein.
Soviel Zeit muß sein.

Das Bike hat gehalten  ,daran hat´s nicht gelegen. (Ist ja auch ne Qualitätsmarke )
Nur die blöde conti-schlappe hat nicht gehalten  
(Ich glaube Conti war´s , nen Schwalbe hätte gehalten )


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hey Hoerman:  was für ein Bike fährt eigentlich unsere Olympiasiegerin
> 
> Da stand nicht Cube sondern ​



bis vor 2 Jahren Specialized . 

Und am Bike hat´s nicht gelegen. Sondern an dem , der den Bock fährt. 
Also schön auf dem Teppich bleiben, kleiner Ghostfahrer


----------



## schappi (23. August 2008)

Roudy scheint seinen Teller leergegessen zu haben,
Das Wetter für morgen sieht gut aus:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Vergesst nicht eure Ersatzschaltaugen Schläuche und Pumpen.
Steckt ne Stulle ein, Energieriegel sind zwar effektiv aber die Wirkungen nicht sozialverträglich in so einer großen Gruppe.
Mittagspause ist nach 1000 hm Im Forsthaus Blumenhagen.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi
http://www.forsthaus-blumenhagen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (23. August 2008)

Erst mal Danke für die Glückwünsche !!!

@Schappi: Reicht 08:30h? Dann muss ich nicht vor dem Morgengrauen raus...

Bis Morgen

A.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Steckt ne Stulle ein, Energieriegel sind zwar effektiv aber die Wirkungen nicht sozialverträglich in so einer großen Gruppe.
> http://www.forsthaus-blumenhagen.de/



stell dich nicht so an 



1. ist keine frau dabei ( gute besserung loni )
2. furzen wir alle
3. sind wir an der frischen luft
4. stinken die powerbarfurze nicht 
5. fahr ich  n i e  ohne meine powerbar´s
6. fahr ich ganz hinten 

p.s. hab mir grad erst 40 neue riegel bestellt


----------



## DAMDAM (23. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> stell dich nicht so an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt jetzt ist keine Frau mehr beim DK3 dabei ! Ich melde mich und Reiky für morgen ab ! Da wir noch den Harz Cup zu Ende fahren wollen, wollen wir uns morgen das Wetter nicht antun! Wir kommen aber sicher diesen Herbst nochmal zu der ein oder anderen Tour in den Deister!

Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## schappi (23. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke für die Glückwünsche !!!
> 
> @Schappi: Reicht 08:30h? Dann muss ich nicht vor dem Morgengrauen raus...
> 
> ...



Reicht!
Bis Morgen


----------



## schappi (23. August 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Stimmt jetzt ist keine Frau mehr beim DK3 dabei ! Ich melde mich und Reiky für morgen ab ! Da wir noch den Harz Cup zu Ende fahren wollen, wollen wir uns morgen das Wetter nicht antun! Wir kommen aber sicher diesen Herbst nochmal zu der ein oder anderen Tour in den Deister!
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen



Du bist mir ja nen Schönwetterbiker!

Schau mal hier: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Und Hier:http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
Im Deister wird es Wetter vom Feinsten Morgen!
Oder habt Ihr Angst vor den Singletrails?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2008)

hai flo, 

und fit für morgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (23. August 2008)

hi
muß mich für morgen abmelden darf kein sport machen (auch radfahren)
wünsche euch viel spaß morgen und schönes wetter 

@roudy da tree melde mich die tage mal bei dir wegen den sachen

gruß florian


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hi
> muß mich für morgen abmelden darf kein sport machen (auch radfahren)
> wünsche euch viel spaß morgen und schönes wetter
> 
> ...



was ist es denn diesmal ?

wieder der rücken ?


----------



## firefighter76 (23. August 2008)

@ sören: nein rücken ist wie immer wegen tattoo darf eine woche nicht schwitzen wegen der heilung auserdem kann ich nicht mal richtig laufen ist wie eine richtig fiese prelllung nach ner erdung
gruß flo


----------



## Bogeyman (23. August 2008)

So... habe gerade mal mein Rad inspiziert und musste feststellen das der Dreck doch nicht so gut konserviert, wie an dem DHler  Naja muss ich wohl ein, zwei Ersatzteile mehr einpacken... wird schon schief gehen... man sieht sich dann morgen früh, egal bei welchem Wetter


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. August 2008)

KTM-Legend schrieb:


> Ghost



Wenn Du Dir das Radl nochmal anschauen möchtest... 
-> http://mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de/42.0.html 
Denke das die komplette Prominenz wieder bei dem Rennen mitmacht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. August 2008)

EXTO

Alte Felge ​
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir und Familie 

Bis morgen
Roudy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. August 2008)

In der BSN von September gibt es eine Kurzvorstellung von Adelheid Moraths CUBE.
Hammer rennfertig 8,7KG
Es wird aber locker so richtig von Sabine Spitzens GHOST getoppt. 7,2 KG !
Rahmen unter 1000gr.
Tube LRS mit 1083 gr
Sattel+Stütze = 180 gr

Ich denke beide werden wieder in Bad Salzdethfurth damit erscheinen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Die 2.te Deutsche war Adelheid Morath um genau zu sein.
> Soviel Zeit muß sein.
> 
> Das Bike hat gehalten  ,daran hat´s nicht gelegen. (Ist ja auch ne Qualitätsmarke )
> ...



Nö, mein kleiner Cube-Fahrer 
Die ist auf Schwalbe gefahren , habs gerade im TV genau gesehen 

Guts Nächtle...bis nachher


----------



## Scott-y (24. August 2008)

Sachen sind gepackt , eine Proberunde  mit dem Rad erfolreich noch im Dunkeln absolviert. Schnell jetzt noch ins Bett, dann kann der Spaß kommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. August 2008)

moin, moin 

na das wird ja heute wieder ne richtig geile schlammschlacht 

in springe hat es bis heute nacht um 00.30 h kleine hunde geregnet. 

unsere waschmaschinen werden sich nachher freuen  

so bis gleich 

freu mich 

hoerman

p.s. und immer dran denken : dreck ist eine auszeichnung, die man(n) sich verdienen muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. August 2008)

Hallo Deisterkreisler
das war ne richtig schöne Runde bei der ich auf, für euch lächerlichen, 40 km,  für euch lächerliche, 900 HM gesammelt habe. ich hoffe ihr seid alle heile angekommen. 
Für ne kurze Feierabendrunde bin ich nächste Woche gern zu haben


----------



## Slidger (24. August 2008)

Hey Schlammspritzer,

booooooooh bin ich platt.
Aber Spass hats gemacht!

Mist das Treppenhaus muss ich jetzt auch noch sauber machen, die SchuhschÃ¼tzer haben leider nicht dafÃ¼r sorgen kÃ¶nnen, dass kein Dreck unter den Schuhen war.

WAAAAAAAAANN ist der DK4??

Das mit dem Regen heute Nacht war doch nicht so schlimm, so hats wenigstens nicht auf der Strecke gestaubt.

@Schappi, sorry, die 15â¬ muss ich dir erstmal schuldig bleiben, als ich Geld geholt habe habe ich euch aus den Augen verloren.
Ich bin dann zum Parkplatz gefahren...

Naja, das bekommen wir schon hin.

MfG

Bernd

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. August 2008)

So, das war mal wieder eine klasse Tour. 
Aber was ist denn aus den Bremern geworden? Lena? Wer hat versucht, dich zu ersetzen?

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Johann

Ps: Sören, Schwalbe ruft die DH-Draht-Reifen zurück. Falls deine MM die Drahtversion ist, kannst du jetzt für eine zwei wieder bekommen 

Roudy, kannst du deine Fotos hochladen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2008)

*War mal wieder ein Klasse Nachmittag
*
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass auch mein "50km=Regen" Fluch vorbei ist.
Am Ende standen 72 km mit 1900hm in 5:47 auf der Uhr.
Das Pony und ich sind Freunde geworden und ......

 .....als ich nach Hause kam, war dass Essen schon fertig 

Die Strecke war erstaunlich trocken, wenn man die Tage und Nächte davor bedenkt.

So, jetzt Beine hoch...die Fotos sind es auch schon.

Haut rein


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *War mal wieder ein Klasse Nachmittag
> *
> 
> Am Ende standen 72 km mit 1900hm in 5:47 auf der Uhr.



dann sind es bei loco und mir ca. 85 km und 2100 hm geworden. 
sollte für nen netten sonntag reichen  

puh, jetzt noch nen abschlussbier, und dann fall ich auch bald ins bett. 

@ schappi     wann machen wir dk 4 ?


----------



## taxifolia (24. August 2008)

Toller Tag, danke für die Ausarbeitung und Führung.
Sind wohl alle gut angekommen.

Leider konnte ich nicht bis zum Schluß mitfahren, da mir einfiel, dass ich mir eine Tätowierung hab´ machen lassen-wie ärgerlich, dass mir dass so spät eingefallen ist 
Bis demnächst 
Taxi


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann sind es bei loco und mir ca. 85 km und 2100 hm geworden.
> sollte für nen netten sonntag reichen
> 
> puh, jetzt noch nen abschlussbier, und dann fall ich auch bald ins bett.
> ...



Wir "Normal"-Biker haben es dann "nur" auf 1577Hm-65km-5h gebracht 
Danke an die lustige Truppe und besonders an unseren Rudelführer Schappi
für den anstrengenden Tag

@Roudy: hast du deine Hosenbeine gefunden?
@Hoerman: nicht nur deine Hose, sondern auch deine Jacke liegen in meinem Auto, wenn ich die Tage mal nach Hannover komme, dann...

Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch hochgeladen.
So, jetzt Beine massieren lassen 

Bis bald
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. August 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> .
> 
> Leider konnte ich nicht bis zum Schluß mitfahren, da mir einfiel, dass ich mir eine Tätowierung hab´ machen lassen-wie ärgerlich, dass mir dass so spät eingefallen ist
> Bis demnächst
> Taxi



taxi, das nächste bier geht auf mich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wir "Normal"-Biker......
> @Roudy: hast du deine Hosenbeine gefunden?



"Normal" ist wohl keiner von uns 
Die Hosenbeine waren da - Danke dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (24. August 2008)

vielen Dank euch allen, es waren geile Tage im Deister für mich. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch am Do einmal in den Wald zu kommen... ansonsten sieht man mich wieder leider nur in Karlsruhe und Umgebung rumdüsen.
Falls ihr mal in die Gegend kommen solltet, meldet euch ruhig.
Grüße
Charles
PS: nette Bilder!


----------



## Loni (25. August 2008)

@exto:
allerdickste herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag nachträglich!!
ich hoffe du hast schön gefeiert  



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> stell dich nicht so an
> 
> 
> 1. ist keine frau dabei ( gute besserung loni )



haha! als würdet Ihr nicht furzen, wenn ich dabei bin

aber Furzen ist ja auch besser als Bauchschmerzen!  


*Danke für die Genesungswünsche. ich bin fleißig dabei (mich zu schonen)


@Samy: mich zu ersetzen erwies sich als nicht möglich und die Junx sind zu dritt gefahren (trotzdem 4er-Wertung). Haben den 7. gemacht  *Yippeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Epinephrin (25. August 2008)

Ahoi!

Wollte mich noch mal bei allen für den schönen Tag bedanken auch wenn ich gegen Mittag schon aussteigen mußte. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht aber mit der Glitscherei kam ich einfach nicht klar. Lob an Schappi für die kompetente Vobereitung! Und vielen Dank für die Geduld von Scotty und einigen anderen "Safern".  Bin halt noch nicht auf Eurem Level, schade!!


----------



## schappi (25. August 2008)

Hallo Leute 
Ich hatte noch einen Termin, daher Sorry für den schnellen Abschied.
War eine tolle Truppe und hat Riesenspass gemacht mit euch. as gibt mir Motivation für den DK4 nur die Veranstaltungen sind jedesmal so nett das es immer schwieriger wir sie zu toppen. Vieleicht schaffe ich es ja nächstes Mal das Loni mitfährt?
Hier einige Bilder von Roudy die mir besonders gut gefallen haben:
Hier der erfolgreich ausgewilderte Rennradfahrer.
Er kann sich zwar noch nicht von einigen in seiner langjährigen Karriere liebgewonnen Kleidungsstücken trennen. Aber einmal im Walde freigelassen ist er nicht mehr einzufangen (wenn das dein ehemaliger Trainer wüsste):




Die 2 Mützen. Ich wundere mich das die Bedienung sich an unseren Tisch getraut hat:




Wenn ich uns so anschaue, wundere ich mich, daß Wandrer sich an uns vorbeigetraut haben:




Wir haben ja nicht nur Pausen gemacht sondern sind auch ein paar schneidige Trails gefahren:








Ach ja, unser einziger Schutzblechfahrer hat jetzt auch durch persöhnliche Erfahrungen rausgefunden, warum die anderen 21 "unten ohne" fahren. Nächstes mal fährt er auch ohne, ist irgendwie sicherer.

DamDam und alle Schönwetterbiker Ihr habt eine schönen Tag im Wald verpasst.
Dino vielen Dank für die SMS, du warst trotz Arbeit bei uns.
Bis bald im wald
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. August 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterkreisler
> das war ne richtig schöne Runde bei der ich auf, für euch lächerlichen, 40 km, für euch lächerliche, 900 HM gesammelt habe. ich hoffe ihr seid alle heile angekommen.
> Für ne kurze Feierabendrunde bin ich nächste Woche gern zu haben


 
Hey, hey !! lächerlich lassen wir nicht gelten !
Es ist und bleibt nicht unser "Stil" sich über LEISTUNG zu belustigen.
40km mit 900 hm muss man erstmal fahren.

Die die gestern keine Zeit hatten, haben echt was verpaßt und sollten schleunigst mal wieder in den Wald kommen 



Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Wollte mich noch mal bei allen für den schönen Tag bedanken auch wenn ich gegen Mittag schon aussteigen mußte. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht aber mit der Glitscherei kam ich einfach nicht klar. Lob an Schappi für die kompetente Vobereitung! Und vielen Dank für die Geduld von Scotty und einigen anderen "Safern".  Bin halt noch nicht auf Eurem Level, schade!!


 
Ich hoffe, du kommst wieder mal vorbei.
Jeder von uns fälltmal , und deine Premiere fand ja auch bei üblem Wetter statt. Dafür warst du gut dabei.
Einige von uns fahren seit über 10 Jahren durch den Deister und können wir Trail auch im Schein einer Zeltlampe sicher fahren. Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber dein Rad wird dir schnell zu viel Spaß verhelfen. 

Versprochen 

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. August 2008)

@Loni: Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht! Glückwunsch falls ihr hier mitlest! 
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ach ja, unser einziger Schutzblechfahrer hat jetzt auch durch persöhnliche Erfahrungen rausgefunden, warum die anderen 21 "unten ohne" fahren. Nächstes mal fährt er auch ohne, ist irgendwie sicherer.



Ein Simplon Lexx mit Schutzblechen zu verunzieren... Das ist wie ein Ferrari mit Dachbox und "Kevin on Tour" Aufkleber.


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. August 2008)

Wer den GPs-Track vom DK3 braucht kann sich gerne bei mir mit Angabe einer Email-Adresse melden.
Den gibt es aber nur an die Teilnehmer 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## exto (25. August 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> "Kevin on Tour"



Das geht ja noch. Letztens bin ich hinter nem politisch korrekten "wirfahrenumweltfreundlichmiterdgas"-Caddy hergefahren.

Aufschrift auf Heckfenster links:

Hier fährt Sean-Frodo

Heckfenster rechts:

Hier fährt Arven-Louise

Als ich dann an der Ampel einen Blick auf die Dame des Hauses werfen durfte, sah die aber auch sowas von genau so aus, wie man sich Frauen vorstellt, die diesen armen, wehrlosen Kreaturen solche Namen geben. Ich wette, die Lady hieß Gollum-Ork...

Boah, allein beim schreiben dieser fünf, sechs zeilen sind mir vom Gedanken daran wieder Pickel gewachsen


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. August 2008)

@exto: hat dein Deal mit dem Kenjon  geklappt


----------



## exto (25. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @exto: hat dein Deal mit dem Kenjon  geklappt



Nee, leider nicht. Hatte aber heute mal n bisschen Zeit und hab mir bei nem netten, kleinen Dealer in Detmold mal aus der Nähe angesehen, wie so'n Alutech-Rahmen en Detail aussieht.  Respekt!! Ist schon ein bisschen anders als die allgemeine Stangenwahre...

Hab ja auch Zeit. Vor der Rückkehr aus Thailand pressierts eh net.


----------



## exto (25. August 2008)

BTW:

Vielleicht mal ein Paar Meinungen von euch zu dem Thema???

Ich hätte schon gern ein bisschen was Stabileres. Hab nicht unbedigt Lust, jedesmal, wenn ich die Karre während der Fahrt verlassen hab, gespannt in die Büsche zu hechten um zu gucken, ob das Teil noch an einem Stück ist. Außerden verhaue ich sowieso jede zweite Landung, da ist ein bisschen "Fleisch" auf dem Rahmen nicht verkehrt. Schwer bin ich selbst, da kommt's auf n Gramm oder zwei nicht so an.Was den Federweg angeht: 140-160mm

Im Moment in der (Denk-)Pipeline:

Wenn Komplettbike(wg des Preises):

Torque FR
Bergamont Enduro 

Wenn Rahmen (evtl. + Gabel):

Morewood Shova ST o. Mbuzi
Alutech Wildsau Enduro
Santa Cruz Heckler
Zonenschein Pan Enduro
Orange Five

Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne:

Intense 6.6


----------



## taxifolia (25. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das geht ja noch. Letztens bin ich hinter nem politisch korrekten "wirfahrenumweltfreundlichmiterdgas"-Caddy hergefahren.
> 
> Aufschrift auf Heckfenster links:
> 
> ...



Das ist aber Sheisse, wenn der Sproß Maurer wird und der Polier der 10 Mann- Kolonne brüllt: "Sean Frodo- wo bleibt der Mörtel- Du Depp", da hat man nix zu lachen.

Taxi
( Mit einem Beitrag, der aber auch gar nichts mit Bergfahrradfahren zu tun hat )


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Vielleicht mal ein Paar Meinungen von euch zu dem Thema???
> 
> ...



wenn was gröberes, dann mindestens 160 mm federweg oder sogar mehr.
ich will jetzt nicht das fritzz noch ins spiel bringen, aber das würde auch in deine suchanfrage hineinpassen. 
das specialized enduro wär auch noch eine option. 
außerdem soll cube 2010 ein freerider mit 190 mm auf basis des fritzz rausbringen .
ein santa cruz nomad oder ein trek remedy . 
oder ein liteville 901 fallen mir auch noch ein. 

aber bis thailand ist ja noch lange zeit .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. August 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal!



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst... Wie wäre es denn noch dieses Jahr mit 12h im Harz am 1.11.?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351594
Lena, da seid ihr doch letztes Mal mitgefahren! 
Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Bekloppte D) zum Mitfahren. Wäre mein erstes Rennen, also bitte keine zu hohen Erwartungen! 
Johann


----------



## Loni (25. August 2008)

Johann, da fahren die Junx auf jeden Fall. 
sie müssen ihren Titel im 2er verteidigen. 
(ich muss das mit der Arbeit klären, da ich eigentlich nach Libyen müsste)
ich hatte eigentlich dann vor einzel zu fahren.. 
Komm mit! wird spaßig!
**wer kommt noch von den Deisterfreun.deN?

Barntrup ist auch schon anvisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. August 2008)

Oh einzeln ist aber ganz schön anstrengend oder?
Möchte evtl. jemand im Team fahren?


----------



## exto (25. August 2008)

Für mich ist Barntrup am 21.09. definitiv die letzte Aktion in der Art für dieses Jahr. Die Akkus sind jetzt schon ziemlich leer...

http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/index.php?mySID=eba9d4d44b52cb7780a7599a35a33e9f&myELEMENT=A%20Hard%20Day's%20Work


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. August 2008)

Oh ja, das hört sich auch gut an! Mich hat das Rennfieber gepackt.  Mal sehen, ob es nach dem ersten Rennen noch da ist!  
Und ein bisschen On-topic: Sonntag fahre ich wieder im Deister. Hab mich schon mit cvdriver verabredet. Vielleicht bekommen wir noch Verstärkung aus der Heide  Noch jemand?


----------



## Scott-y (25. August 2008)

So jetzt auch ein paar Zeilen von mir. 
Der DK3 war super.  Das Wetter war völlig i.O. Hier und da ein wenig Matsch. Besser als eine Staublunge und das Aussehen einer Staupe geplagten Wildkatze.
 @ Ephi  Kein Problem was meine Schützenhilfe angeht. Ich habe nicht vergessen wie ich den Berg vor einem Jahr runter gestokelt bin. Ich war weder schneller noch mutiger als du. 
,,Nur der Wille zum Besser werden., löst die Bremsen."....  Wer will kann sich den Spruch auf den Oberarm tätovieren, ich habe den nicht schützen lassen.
 Am Donnerstag geht noch was ab? Ich bin dabei. Wo und Wann?
Am Sonntag bin ich auch interesiert!
 Mit dem 12h Rennen hört sich gut an. Da habe ich noch genügend Zeit wieder fit zu werden. Wenn einer einen Partner sucht, bin ich dabei , ansonsten starte ich allein.


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

Hallo Exto,
du träumst doch von einem Enduro mit Rohloffnabe?
Schau mal Bei Cheeta:
http://www.cheetah.de/v07/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=45
Die haben ein Baukastensystem, das du dir für vernünftiges Geld ein Enduro mit Stahlfederelementen und Rohloff zusammenstellen kannst. Das sieht alles sehr durchdacht aus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

Biketermine:
Wer hat Lust Donnerstag Abend eine Rund zu drehen?

Am Wochenende ist in Basche Stadtfest da wäre ich ehr für einen Termin am Sonntag so gegen 17:00 Uhr.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (26. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich will jetzt nicht das fritzz noch ins spiel bringen, aber das würde auch in deine suchanfrage hineinpassen.



Nee, is klar 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das specialized enduro wär auch noch eine option.



Aber nur das "Alte" (siehe Roudy) Das "Neue" is wieder so'n dürrer Hering, nur mit mehr Federweg.



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> außerdem soll cube 2010 ein freerider mit 190 mm auf basis des fritzz rausbringen .
> ein santa cruz nomad oder ein trek remedy .
> oder ein liteville 901 fallen mir auch noch ein.



Is mir alles zu fett. Aus mir wird kein Freerider mehr. Und solange ich dich bergab noch immer im Blick behalten kann (trotz "nur" 140mm). muss ich das ja auch nicht...


----------



## exto (26. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> du träumst doch von einem Enduro mit Rohloffnabe?
> Schau mal Bei Cheeta:
> http://www.cheetah.de/v07/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=45
> ...



Da war ich auch schon gelandet. Macht aber dann summa summarum auch wieder gut 3 1/2 Mille. (Wenn man den Konfigurator mal spielen lässt). Und dann eben auch wieder Taiwan-Rahmen, was ja zumindest technisch nicht schlecht, aber trotzdem eher seelenlos ist.

Wie gesagt: Ich hab mir gestern mal ne Wildsau angeguckt. Das ist einfach ne ganz andere Liga! Da käme ich unter weitgehender Verwendung der vorhandenen Teile aus der Else in etwa auf 2 1/2 (incl. Rohloff).

Na ja, genug Stoff für'n Winter. Wenn mir solche Gedanken kommen, weiß ich immer, dass die aktuelle Saison für mich fast zu Ende ist...


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> du träumst doch von einem Enduro mit Rohloffnabe?
> Schau mal Bei Cheeta:
> http://www.cheetah.de/v07/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=45
> ...


 

 alles schön und gut, nur denk nur mal an den namen :-( 



 (xt)-cheetah !!!!    DAS GEHT GARNICHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



 durch den namen disqualifiziert sich das bike von selbst ;-) 



 das tut sich selbst exto nicht an *lach* 

 obwohl lustig wär's. da fallen mir auf anhieb genug sprüche zu ein 
hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Is mir alles zu fett. Aus mir wird kein Freerider mehr. Und solange ich dich bergab noch immer im Blick behalten kann (trotz "nur" 140mm). muss ich das ja auch nicht...


 
sonntag hatte ich auch nicht meinen besten tag . und nach der 1.ten lege am grab wurde ich auch vorsichtiger )


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon gelandet. Macht aber dann summa summarum auch wieder gut 3 1/2 Mille. (Wenn man den Konfigurator mal spielen lässt). Und dann eben auch wieder Taiwan-Rahmen, was ja zumindest technisch nicht schlecht, aber trotzdem eher seelenlos ist.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ich hab mir gestern mal ne Wildsau angeguckt. Das ist einfach ne ganz andere Liga! Da käme ich unter weitgehender Verwendung der vorhandenen Teile aus der Else in etwa auf 2 1/2 (incl. Rohloff).
> 
> Na ja, genug Stoff für'n Winter. Wenn mir solche Gedanken kommen, weiß ich immer, dass die aktuelle Saison für mich fast zu Ende ist...


 

Ggf. oversized aber wie ist es mit Grossmann http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242129
Die gibts ja auch mit passendem Federweg.
Der Service schein ja gut zu sein.


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

Ja die Bikes sehen gut aus
http://www.gmpbikes.com/ms2.html

Kennst du jemanden der eins hat?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. August 2008)

- Kurze Unterbrechung der Kaufempfehlungsdiskussion (kann eh nicht mitreden bei solchen Geschossen)  -

Erstmal auch von mir ein großes Lob für den DK3 und an die "Orga"  - war sehr spaßig und für mich sehr motivierend, mal wieder was für Kondition und Fahrtechnik zu tun.
Deshalb will ich auch fahren: Donnerstag abend von Hannover aus in den Süllberg (s. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5064936#post5064936 ) - außerdem hätte ich Sonntag Zeit, wieder im Deister rumzuschlittern! Gibt's schon konkrete Planungen?

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Scott-y (26. August 2008)

Donnerstag Abend ist i.O. Brauche ich Licht? Ich habe nicht gegen! 

Sonntag wäre mir 17 Uhr ansich zu spät, ich kläre das mal mit der Familie.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. August 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend ist i.O. Brauche ich Licht? Ich habe nicht gegen!
> 
> Sonntag wäre mir 17 Uhr ansich zu spät, ich kläre das mal mit der Familie.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir noch im Halbdunkel, also ohne Licht, wieder nach Hannover kommen. Sollte eigentlich reichen, um ein paar mal im Süllberg auf und ab zu fahren.

Sonntag kann ich nur bis ca. 18.00 Uhr... Deshalb wär mir vor 17.00 Uhr lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

wie wär's mit sonntag 11.00 uhr laube. dann können wir die üblichen trails in angriff nehmen ?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie wär's mit sonntag 11.00 uhr laube. dann können wir die üblichen trails in angriff nehmen ?



Ich werde da sein. Und auf den Trails hinter Dir.


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

Ich muss mal schauen wie das am sonnag ach dem Stadtfest mit dem Aufstehen wird


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir noch im Halbdunkel, also ohne Licht, wieder nach Hannover kommen. Sollte eigentlich reichen, um ein paar mal im Süllberg auf und ab zu fahren.
> 
> Sonntag kann ich nur bis ca. 18.00 Uhr... Deshalb wär mir vor 17.00 Uhr lieber



Wann seid ihr denn am Donnerstag am Süllberg?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein. Und auf den Trails hinter Dir.


 
Mutige Ansage 
Erfahrungsgemäß tut es in kleiner Gruppe weh, Hoermans Linie zu folgen. Da war ich schon das ein oder andere Mal vor dem Rad im Trail 

Sonntag könnte klappen, 11 Uhr ist aber wieder so mitten am Tag.
Kann also - je nach Wetter - sein, dass ich vorher losfahre und wir uns treffen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn am Donnerstag am Süllberg?



Hui, schwierig zu schätzen, hab die letzten Male nicht auf die Uhr geguckt. Fahern um 18.00 Uhr in Hannover los. Sind so ca. 10 km über die Felder... Könnte Dich auch anrufen, wenn wir da sind...


----------



## Loni (26. August 2008)

so Junx, 
mal eben info:
ich darf wieder Sport machen aber erschütterungsfrei (wie das wohl geht?  )
werde also mit RR fahren beginnen und dann in 1-2 Wochen auf MTB umsteigen 
ich bin aber diese Woche ohnehin ohne Rad in Berlin.
so muss die klBT wohl noch bisl warten


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen wie das am sonnag ach dem Stadtfest mit dem Aufstehen wird



Da fällt mir nur ein Kommentar ein: Du musst Dir ja nicht gleich die Birne abschrauben !

Das hab ich doch von Dir vor 2 Wochen auch zu hören bekommen  

Grüße 
DHF


----------



## Saiklist (26. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon gelandet. Macht aber dann summa summarum auch wieder gut 3 1/2 Mille. (Wenn man den Konfigurator mal spielen lässt). Und dann eben auch wieder Taiwan-Rahmen, was ja zumindest technisch nicht schlecht, aber trotzdem eher seelenlos ist.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ich hab mir gestern mal ne Wildsau angeguckt. Das ist einfach ne ganz andere Liga! Da käme ich unter weitgehender Verwendung der vorhandenen Teile aus der Else in etwa auf 2 1/2 (incl. Rohloff).
> 
> Na ja, genug Stoff für'n Winter. Wenn mir solche Gedanken kommen, weiß ich immer, dass die aktuelle Saison für mich fast zu Ende ist...




Hey Exto,

schau dir mal die Bikes von Norco und Commencal an... die sehen auch ganz gut aus...

Einen Händler der Dir das Ding besorgt kenn ich da auch...


----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Hui, schwierig zu schätzen, hab die letzten Male nicht auf die Uhr geguckt. Fahern um 18.00 Uhr in Hannover los. Sind so ca. 10 km über die Felder... Könnte Dich auch anrufen, wenn wir da sind...



Dann um 18:35 Uhr am Fuße der Großen Windmühle.
Geht das klar?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. August 2008)

Das Norco hier wäre schon wa, aber die Ramenform muss man mögen. Und einen Stickerschock darf man nicht bekommen.
http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/all_mountain_freeride_lite/six_two.php


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur ein Kommentar ein: Du musst Dir ja nicht gleich die Birne abschrauben !
> 
> Das hab ich doch von Dir vor 2 Wochen auch zu hören bekommen
> 
> ...



darf ich daraus schliessen, dass du auch dabei bist  ?


----------



## Scott-y (26. August 2008)

Wo zur Hölle ist der Süllberg! Ich brauche Städte , Dörfer oder Koordinaten. Ich muß auch mal sehen wie ich da dann hin komme , da ich nicht weiß ob ich das Auto nehmen kann. Soll aber nicht euer Problem sein.


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> darf ich daraus schliessen, dass du auch dabei bist  ?



Ich hab Samstag abend auch wieder eine Party 
Ohne Kopfabdrehen, oder Barbie ?
Was meinst Du, wird bestimmt nicht so spät, oder


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. August 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich hab Samstag abend auch wieder eine Party
> Ohne Kopfabdrehen, oder Barbie ?
> Was meinst Du, wird bestimmt nicht so spät, oder



Kein Kopfabdrehen nicht so spät
etwa ein Kindergeburtstag
wir machen das einfach so, dass ich einen für Dich mit trinke

Aber ich denke Du hast recht, die Party wird nicht so anstrengend und kannst für So. zusagen.

Grüßle Tom


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. August 2008)

@ Sören,
ein Freund von mir (ehemaliger Schwergewichtsboxer und Motocrosser) hat sich jetzt auf meine Empfehlung ein Cube Fritzz K18 gekauft. 
Wenn der unzufrieden sein sollte und sich bei mir beschwert, dann schicke ich ihn zu Dir (zum Sparring)
Ich hab ihm von Deiner Schwärmerei für den Hobel erzählt
Da er bei Cube ein bissel Rabatt bekommt hat er sich das Teil heute bestellt.

Grüßle Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon gelandet. Macht aber dann summa summarum auch wieder gut 3 1/2 Mille. (Wenn man den Konfigurator mal spielen lässt). Und dann eben auch wieder Taiwan-Rahmen, was ja zumindest technisch nicht schlecht, aber trotzdem eher seelenlos ist.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Ich hab mir gestern mal ne Wildsau angeguckt. Das ist einfach ne ganz andere Liga! Da käme ich unter weitgehender Verwendung der vorhandenen Teile aus der Else in etwa auf 2 1/2 (incl. Rohloff).
> 
> Na ja, genug Stoff für'n Winter. Wenn mir solche Gedanken kommen, weiß ich immer, dass die aktuelle Saison für mich fast zu Ende ist...



http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=377&SID=1219777595_c49a000000000f5517d5
http://www.faisst-bikes.de/start.php

Das ist auch ein schickes Ding, nimmst Du die FR-Version mit 170mm
Tom und ich haben im Schwarzwald schon Probe gesessen 
Aber die Frauen haben abgelehnt  naja, eine würde auch das o.k geben


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> @ Sören,
> ein Freund von mir (ehemaliger Schwergewichtsboxer und Motocrosser) hat sich jetzt auf meine Empfehlung ein Cube Fritzz K18 gekauft.
> Wenn der unzufrieden sein sollte und sich bei mir beschwert, dann schicke ich ihn zu Dir (zum Sparring)
> Ich hab ihm von Deiner Schwärmerei für den Hobel erzählt
> ...



nee, nee. das klär mal lieber selbst im ring mit ihm. 
hätte auch nicht zum fritzz geraten, sondern zum stereo. 
wenn er nur ein bike hat/will, wäre das stereo die bessere wahl gewesen. 
das fritzz kannst du zwar auch überall fahren, ist aber schon ein wenig spezieller. 
eher für ruppige touren gedacht.


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nee, nee. das klär mal lieber selbst im ring mit ihm.
> hätte auch nicht zum fritzz geraten, sondern zum stereo.
> wenn er nur ein bike hat/will, wäre das stereo die bessere wahl gewesen.
> das fritzz kannst du zwar auch überall fahren, ist aber schon ein wenig spezieller.
> eher für ruppige touren gedacht.



Na, na jetzt machst Du aber einen Rückzieher.

Da er noch immer Motocrossrennen fährt wäre das so als ob Du ihm zu einer Enduro statt zu einem Crosser rätst.

Grüßle Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. August 2008)

@exto

Ich habe mir gerade den Kopf über ein Fusion Freak gemacht.
Hatte mal ein Raid. Funktion war sehr gut.
Mit dem Rad kann mam halt auch gescheit bergauf fahren. Da wippt nichts.
Bergab ging das Ding auch sehr gut.

Ausserdem gibt es die zu bezahlbaren Preisen, auch gebraucht, im Netz.
Auch als Solorahmen oder Komplettbike.......

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Na, na jetzt machst Du aber einen Rückzieher.
> 
> Da er noch immer Motocrossrennen fährt wäre das so als ob Du ihm zu einer Enduro statt zu einem Crosser rätst.
> 
> Grüßle Tom


 
den versteh ich jetzt nicht. ich glaub du hast das vertauscht. enduro=> cross// cross=>enduro. aber ändert nichts an meiner meinung, wenn nur ein bike, dann stereo. das fritzz eher als 2.bike ).


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann um 18:35 Uhr am Fuße der Großen Windmühle.
> Geht das klar?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das sollten wir hinbekommen - Du meinst doch die, wo auch die anderen Mühlen und das kleine Waldstück mit Trail parallel zum Feldweg sind - am Holtenser Weg?


----------



## nippelspanner (27. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon gelandet. Macht aber dann summa summarum auch wieder gut 3 1/2 Mille. (Wenn man den Konfigurator mal spielen lässt). Und dann eben auch wieder Taiwan-Rahmen, was ja zumindest technisch nicht schlecht, aber trotzdem eher seelenlos ist.



Falsch! Cheetahs werden in Deutschland beim gleichen Schweißer gefertigt, der auch Bergwerk macht bzw. machte.


----------



## tom de la zett (27. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Das sollten wir hinbekommen - Du meinst doch die, wo auch die anderen Mühlen und das kleine Waldstück mit Trail parallel zum Feldweg sind - am Holtenser Weg?



10km ist recht knapp bemessen, eher 17km, aber das schaffen wir schon in 35min ;o)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. August 2008)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> 10km ist recht knapp bemessen, eher 17km, aber das schaffen wir schon in 35min ;o)



Wir haben ja auch grad ne halbe Stunde gewonnen, wenn wir 17.30 Uhr losfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Das sollten wir hinbekommen - Du meinst doch die, wo auch die anderen Mühlen und das kleine Waldstück mit Trail parallel zum Feldweg sind - am Holtenser Weg?



Richtig
da sind 3 Kleine und eine große Windmühle, am Fusse der Großen treffen wir uns,

@Scotty

wenn du mit dem Zug kommst dann steig in Lemmie aus. Der Zug ist um 18:03 da. Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst,fahr auf die B217 nach Holtensen bei Wennigsen, da gibt es an der Ampelkreuzung einen großen Holzladen Holz Müller da können wir uns um 18:15 Uhr treffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (27. August 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Falsch! Cheetahs werden in Deutschland beim gleichen Schweißer gefertigt, der auch Bergwerk macht bzw. machte.



tut mir leid... aber wo made in Germany drauf steht ist maximal die Schaltung in Deutschland dran geschraubt.
Ich glaub keinem Hersteller der behauptet Räder in Deutschland zu schweißen.
Nimm mal einen durchschnittlichen Stundenlohn eines Handwerkers, dann das Material, dann will der Hersteller verdienen, es kostet Versand, Montage der Teile und dann will der Händler auch noch was verdienen...

Soviel hab ich in den letzten 7 Monaten als Händler gelernt: 99,9 % aller Räder sind aus fernost und von Maschienen zusammen geschweißt.
Allein im Merida Werk werden alle Specialized Bikes, Storck und teilweise Scott gefertigt.

Es ist traurig aber wahr...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. August 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> tut mir leid... aber wo made in Germany drauf steht ist maximal die Schaltung in Deutschland dran geschraubt.
> Ich glaub keinem Hersteller der behauptet Räder in Deutschland zu schweißen.
> Nimm mal einen durchschnittlichen Stundenlohn eines Handwerkers, dann das Material, dann will der Hersteller verdienen, es kostet Versand, Montage der Teile und dann will der Händler auch noch was verdienen...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube einem: Kalle Nicolai  Habs ja mit eigenen Augen gesehen.  Aber da glaubt man das preislich auch, dass es machbar ist...


----------



## Saiklist (27. August 2008)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Ich glaube einem: Kalle Nicolai  Habs ja mit eigenen Augen gesehen.  Aber da glaubt man das preislich auch, dass es machbar ist...



Nicolai ist auch wirklich der einzige Hersteller dem ich das glaube... aber der hat ja wie gesagt auch wahnsinnige Preise und verschickt direkt an Händler ohne Grosshändler.

Hat jemand Sonntag lust auf Bikepark im Harz?


----------



## nippelspanner (27. August 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> tut mir leid... aber wo made in Germany drauf steht ist maximal die Schaltung in Deutschland dran geschraubt.
> Ich glaub keinem Hersteller der behauptet Räder in Deutschland zu schweißen.
> Nimm mal einen durchschnittlichen Stundenlohn eines Handwerkers, dann das Material, dann will der Hersteller verdienen, es kostet Versand, Montage der Teile und dann will der Händler auch noch was verdienen...
> 
> ...



Die (Cheeetah) können schon alleine deswegen bei den Schlitzis nicht schweißen lassen, weil sie mit ihren 200 Bikes/a in 4 Kategorien eine echt kleine Klitsche sind. Ein Bike, das die im Direktvertrieb für 3,5 K verticken, wäre bei dir im Laden mit einer 100er Kalkulation natürlich unverkäuflich.


----------



## Saiklist (27. August 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Die (Cheeetah) können schon alleine deswegen bei den Schlitzis nicht schweißen lassen, weil sie mit ihren 200 Bikes/a in 4 Kategorien eine echt kleine Klitsche sind. Ein Bike, das die im Direktvertrieb für 3,5 K verticken, wäre bei dir im Laden mit einer 100er Kalkulation natürlich unverkäuflich.



100er kalkulation wäre ein Traum... 

du kannst aber in Taiwan auch Rahmen in kleinen Mengen aus dem Katalog bestellen und dann in D. lackieren lassen...

Immer noch niemand, der mit mir in den Bikepark Sonntag will ?


----------



## exto (27. August 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Nicolai ist auch wirklich der einzige Hersteller dem ich das glaube... aber der hat ja wie gesagt auch wahnsinnige Preise und verschickt direkt an Händler ohne Grosshändler.



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, lauft das bei Alutech auf die gleiche Weise. Der Preis ist ja auch da nicht grad Discount-mäßig. Die Tatsache, dass du ganz spezielle Konfigurationen ordern kannst, spricht tatsächlich für "Made in Germany".
Du kannst z.B. XL Rahmen mit L Oberrohr haben, ISCG oder nicht, Extra-Gussets, wenn du mal so fett werden solltest, wie ich  ...
Sowas wird sicher nicht durch den ganzen Pacific geschippert.

A Propos "schippern": Ich meld mich mal ne Weile ab. Ich werd mit meiner Süßen ne Weile per Kanu durch glasklare schwedische Seen schippern. Ich denk dann mal an euch, wenn ich abends kuschelig am Lagerfeuer sitze... 

Bis späda...


----------



## nippelspanner (27. August 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Immer noch niemand, der mit mir in den Bikepark Sonntag will ?


Welchen BP? Winterberg oder Willingen?


----------



## Scott-y (27. August 2008)

> @Scotty
> 
> wenn du mit dem Zug kommst dann steig in Lemmie aus. Der Zug ist um 18:03 da. Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst,fahr auf die B217 nach Holtensen bei Wennigsen, da gibt es an der Ampelkreuzung einen großen Holzladen Holz Müller da können wir uns um 18:15 Uhr treffen.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 Jo, den kenn ich.  Alle Klarheiten beeitigt. Ich komme mit der Bahn, ergo ich brauche für die Rückfahrt Licht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Welchen BP? Winterberg oder Willingen?


 
hahnenklee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (27. August 2008)

Hahnenklee bei Goslar? Gibt´s da ´nen BP? Wenn ja, vermutl. eher klein, oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hahnenklee bei Goslar? Gibt´s da ´nen BP? Wenn ja, vermutl. eher klein, oder?


 
soll nicht schlecht sein lt. evel.


----------



## schappi (28. August 2008)

Wie ist das nun am Sonntag 11:00 Uhr wo treffen wir uns und wer kommt?

@hoerman und Homer
Kommt ihr heute abend auch zum Süllberg?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. August 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie ist das nun am Sonntag 11:00 Uhr wo treffen wir uns und wer kommt?
> 
> @hoerman und Homer
> Kommt ihr heute abend auch zum Süllberg?
> ...


 

 sonntag 11.00 uhr laube 

 heute hab ich mal keine lust  

 war gestern abend 1,5h biken. das sollte bis sonntag reichen *grins*


----------



## Hitzi (28. August 2008)

Moin,

leider habe ich ja den Deisterkreisel verpasst. 
Wann kommt der nächste?
Aber die Entschädigung in den franz. Seealpen war auch nicht zu verachten.

http://gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ayxzpukjdxshtbth

Das war die geplante Tour. Am Ende haben wir die Tour aufgrund von verschiedenen Ereignissen 1 Tag vorher als geplant abgebrochen und sind über Imperia, Ventimiglia und Monaco nach Nizza 

In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich das Malmora Tal sehr empfehlen.

Tourbericht und Fotos sind in der Mache.........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Scott-y (28. August 2008)

> [/@hoerman und Homer
> Kommt ihr heute abend auch zum Süllberg?QUOTE]
> 
> Vergiss mich nicht!
> ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. August 2008)

ich bin erstmal raus. 
ich hatte gestern abend fieber und muss mich fürs stadtfest schonen


----------



## Scott-y (28. August 2008)

Hört sich an wie bei den ,,10 kleinen Negerlein"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. August 2008)

Bevor ich was neu kaufe eine Frage!
Hat jemand einen kurzen (50/60 mm) hübschen Vorbau mit Oversizeklemmung über ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2008)

morgen 11.00 uhr laube, 

wer ist jetzt alles außer schappi, honk und mir dabei ?

v.g. hoerman


----------



## Saiklist (30. August 2008)

Fahre morgen 9 Uhr in Hannover los zum Bikepark Hahnenklee.
könnte noch jemand mitnehmen. Jemand Lust?
Grüße Tommy


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Fahre morgen 9 Uhr in Hannover los zum Bikepark Hahnenklee.
> könnte noch jemand mitnehmen. Jemand Lust?
> Grüße Tommy



hört sich auch nicht schlecht an ,

nur leider morgen nicht. mach aber mal meldung, wie ´s war . 

was ist mit urlaub ? würd mich freuen, wenn´s klappt


----------



## pebblesathome (30. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen 11.00 uhr laube,
> 
> wer ist jetzt alles außer schappi, honk und mir dabei ?
> 
> v.g. hoerman



ok
werd ich mich mal aufraffen.

Wie lang solls denn gehen... fahren? (Familie freut sich über ungef. Zeit)

Gruß Pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2008)

max. bis 15.00 uhr


----------



## pebblesathome (30. August 2008)

na gut,
wo willst du uns denn diesmal runterscheuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2008)

die üblichen sachen plus grenzweg


----------



## pebblesathome (30. August 2008)

na fein...,
den kenn ich ja noch nicht.


----------



## schappi (30. August 2008)

Hallo Hoerman
ich meld mich für morgen ab.
Reni und ich nutzen das gute Wetter fahren an die Ostsee und machen eine Radtour auf dem Ostsee Ragwed von Travemünde nach Neustadt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. August 2008)

Bestes Wetter war heute auf meinen 63km/1500Hm im Wald 
Hoerman, Lucky + Barbie ihr seid selber Schuld das ihr immer auf Partys müsst 
Viel trockner als letzten Sonntag. Und ich bin Ecken gefahren die ich noch nie gesehen habe im Deister (Altenhagen/Nienstedt).
Danke USA fürs GPS  

So jetzt geh ich auf ne 40'iger Party mich relaxen 

Prost

DHF


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen 11.00 uhr laube, wer ist jetzt alles außer schappi, honk und mir dabei ?
> v.g. hoerman



Ich 

Wenns trocken bleibt, laßt doch mal Bielstein testen 

Wie steht die Meinung schon um 10 zu starten ?


----------



## Scott-y (30. August 2008)

Ich habe kein Problem mit 10 Uhr je früher je lieber, dann bin ich auch früh zu Hause und meine Frau freud sich. Ich kann sogar mit dem Auto kommen.
  Ach so hab ich´s erwähnt :Ich bin dabei morgen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> Wenns trocken bleibt, laßt doch mal Bielstein testen
> 
> Wie steht die Meinung schon um 10 zu starten ?



10.00 Uhr komme ich in Wennigsen am Bahnhof an. Kann auch wieder nach Bredenbeck zum PP kommen - dann ca. 10.15 Uhr...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> Wenns trocken bleibt, laßt doch mal Bielstein testen
> 
> Wie steht die Meinung schon um 10 zu starten ?



würde auch gehen. wenn, wann wollen wir uns wo treffen. 

10.30 taternpfahl ? 

dann können honk und scott-y zum pp in bredenbeck kommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2008)

@ peebles 

wollen wir uns um 10.00 uhr sophienhöhe treffen ?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> würde auch gehen. wenn, wann wollen wir uns wo treffen.
> 
> 10.30 taternpfahl ?
> 
> dann können honk und scott-y zum pp in bredenbeck kommen.



Das hört sich nach nem guten Plan an. Schaue morgen kurz vor Abfahrt nochma rein, gehe aber davon aus, dass ich von Wennigsen/Bhf. erst mal nach Bredenbeck fahre...

Bis morgen!
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> würde auch gehen. wenn, wann wollen wir uns wo treffen.
> 
> 10.30 taternpfahl ?
> 
> dann können honk und scott-y zum pp in bredenbeck kommen.



ok, dann 10:15 Bredenbeck & 10:30 Taternpfahl

Gruezi
Roudy


----------



## pebblesathome (30. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ peebles
> 
> wollen wir uns um 10.00 uhr sophienhöhe treffen ?



geht klar, Treffpunkt aufm Parkplatz.
Komme mit Auto, Kräfte sparen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> geht klar, Treffpunkt aufm Parkplatz.
> Komme mit Auto, Kräfte sparen...




 dann bis morgen 10.00 uhr


----------



## Scott-y (30. August 2008)

Ist mit dem Parkplatz der vom DK3 gemeint?  Aber ich denk schon, sonst gibt es da ja nichts. Dann bin ichauch da. Ich schau morgen auch noch mal rein.Bei  Abstimmungsproblemen könnt ihr mich unter 01577 / 4379520 erreichen. Bis morgen. Ich brauche meinen Schönheitsschlaf.


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. August 2008)

ächtz , man bin ich fertig  

war aber heute auch ne coole tour. 

der drop im dropland ist jetzt auch geschichte 

auf zu neuen aufgaben. 

jetzt erstmal beine hochlegen und den tag tag sein lassen. 

in mir kommt die befürchtug hoch, daß mein akku so langsam echt leer ist. die anstiege waren heute echt ne quälerei und taten richtig weh 
da es in 2 wochen nochmal in die berge geht, wird´s das wohl erstmal für die nächsten  wochen für mich gewesen sein. 
regeneration und akku aufladen steht jetzt für die nächsten tage auf dem programm. 

schönen restsonntag noch 

hoerman


----------



## H/WF-Honk (31. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ächtz, man bin ich fertig
> 
> war aber heute auch ne coole tour.



Kann ich nur 2x zustimmen. Fand die Bedingungen auf den Trails auch 1000x besser als beim DK - schön trocken (größtenteils).  

Bis demnächst!
Simon


----------



## Scott-y (31. August 2008)

Jo, ich war auch begeistert,denn mir kommt es nicht auf´s ,,Meter machen" an sondern Spaß haben, und dazu lernen und das hat heute jeder von uns. .....Ich bin über´s Grab geflogen!  Ist für einige zwar keine Leistung , aber für einen Chickenway-Fahrer wie mich eine große Überwindung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. September 2008)

Moin,

klasse wars 
Mir tut von der Schulter bis zur Zehenspitze alles weh.
Akku laden ist eine klasse Idee. 
Ich glaube, jeder hat gestern seine eigenen Grenzen ein Stück nach oben verschoben.

Weitermachen ist angesagt, auch wenn die Septemberwochenden mir wenig Zeit dazu bieten werden. Ich werde dann eher Abends mal fahren.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. September 2008)

akku laden bezog sich aber nicht auf nightrides bei mir ;-) 





 @ saiklist 



 wie war's in hahnenklee ? 

 bitte um ausführliche schilderung  

 danke 

 hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> akku laden bezog sich aber nicht auf nightrides bei mir ;-)


 
 Schon klar 

Wie lange seid Ihr noch gefahren ?

Nach gestern glaube ich, dass ein CONTI Schlauch-Automat im Dropland ´ne gute Anschaffung wäre !
Oder eben L***x


----------



## nippelspanner (1. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie war's in hahnenklee ?
> 
> bitte um ausführliche schilderung


Also ich fand´s gut! Vorteil zu z. B. Winterberg: viele "Naturtrails". Nicht diese sch**ß Brechsand-Autobahnen und Boxen zum runter hüpfen. 
(Was für´n Wortspiel: Brechsand... :kotz: )
Wenige Biker trotz super Wetter. Akzeptable Wartezeite am Gondellift. Leider in den Gondeln gute Termik. Nächstes Mal bringe ich Fichtenarome mit und mache einen Aufguss.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> waren um 16.15 h wieder zu hause. haben vor der pause noch den kleinen trail zu den wasserrädern und nach der pause den ladies mitgenommen.


----------



## schappi (1. September 2008)

Leute 
das hört sich ja so an als wenn ihr euch gestern so richtig dioe Kante gegeben habt.
Und ich wollte fragen ob diese Woche jemand Lust zum Hüpfen am Süllberg hat?
Ich scheine da gegenüber Euch einigen Nacholbedarf zu haben.

Ich habe gestern mit meiner Liebsten eine Radtour am Ostseeradweg von Travemünde nach Neustadt gemacht. 4 Std Slalom durch Fussgänger ist anstrengender als 4 Std Grabweg.
Hier ein paar Bilder. Der Radweg ist zu empfehlen, aber nicht an einem Sonntag:




















Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute
> das hört sich ja so an als wenn ihr euch gestern so richtig dioe Kante gegeben habt.
> Und ich wollte fragen ob diese Woche jemand Lust zum Hüpfen am Süllberg hat?
> Ich scheine da gegenüber Euch einigen Nacholbedarf zu haben.
> ...


 
Meine Woche ist Kacke-voll, aber wenn ich es reinkriege, würde ich mithüpfen wollen.

Mein Sprung übers Grab [ohne Rad] war ja nicht so erfolgreich, aber dafür sehr belustigend.
DAS MUSS BESSER WERDEN 

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Saiklist (1. September 2008)

[/QUOTE] @ saiklist 


 wie war's in hahnenklee ? 

 bitte um ausführliche schilderung  

 danke 

 hoerman[/QUOTE]

die Anreise war dank Straßensperrung und Radwanderfahrt relativ kompliziert, aber einmal angekommen wars super.

es gibt 5 verschiedene Strecken. Alle ganz gut fahrbar. Die Sprünge sind auch machbar. Keine 10 Meter Teile. 
Am besten fand ich die neue Strecke, die für den ixs cup angelegt wurde.
Bike ist heil geblieben. 
Wir müssen demnächst mal alle zusammen hin. Es lohnt sich. 

Heute spüre ich im ganzen Oberkörper Muskelgruppen, von denen ich noch nicht mal wußte das es sie gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (1. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine Woche ist Kacke-voll, aber wenn ich es reinkriege, würde ich mithüpfen wollen.
> 
> Mein Sprung übers Grab [ohne Rad] war ja nicht so erfolgreich, aber dafür sehr belustigend.
> DAS MUSS BESSER WERDEN
> ...



Sag mal wann es dir passt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> DAS MUSS BESSER WERDEN



das liegt nur an dir  

ist garnicht so schwer , nur *einfach* machen


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. September 2008)

" Die Sprünge sind auch machbar. Keine 10 Meter Teile. " 

auch machbar  ?????

also heftig


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. September 2008)

edith


----------



## Saiklist (1. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> " Die Sprünge sind auch machbar. Keine 10 Meter Teile. "
> 
> auch machbar  ?????
> 
> also heftig




gesprungen bin ich alle...

Mit auch machbar meinte ich, daß keiner so lang ist wie der Große im dropland.
Aber die Abfahrten sind natürlich anspruchsvoller als unsere Deistertrails...
Es war wirklich geil und ich will das schnellstmöglich wiederholen!


----------



## schappi (1. September 2008)

Junky!
Sag bescheid wenn du wieder fährst.
Wann hast du eigentlich das letzte Mal auf einem Dackelschneider gesessen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. September 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Es war wirklich geil und ich will das schnellstmöglich wiederholen!




schei$$e  

okay überredet  , sag wann und ich bin dabei  

versprochen


----------



## nippelspanner (2. September 2008)

Tintin und meine Wenigkeit sind auch wieder dabei...!


----------



## 1Tintin (2. September 2008)

Ja,
Hahnklee war schon ne Reise wert, hat spasss gemacht.
Gerne wieder mit einem Spacer mehr.
Meiner Schulter geht es schon besser, Hauptsachse dem Baum ist nichts passiert,
aber der war ja geschützt.
bis denne


----------



## schappi (2. September 2008)

Gegen große Hindernisse zu fahren liegt bei euch in der Familie, oder? 
Ich will nächstes Mal auch mit!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (2. September 2008)

Ich würde ja auch gern mal in einen Bikepark, aber ich habe Sorge daß, ich mit richtiger Schutzkleidung und voller Übermut mein Bike zerbreche. Da muß ich noch etwas sparen und mir was holen was belastungsfähiger ist und mehr Federweg hat. 
@ Schappi
 Also zum Süllberg komm ich mit, sagt ne Zeit und ich sehe wie es sich einrichten lässt. Dann ziehe ich andere Klamotten an und ich bin dann nicht so empfindlich bei den Bodenproben. Schappi ich will ja nicht pätzen aber... Roudy hatte einen Tockensprung( ohne Rad) über´s Grab gemacht. Anlauf gut, Fluglage war auch in Ordnung, die Landung mußte leider als Sturz gewertet werden da er mit beiden Händen und diversen anderen Körperteilen in den Dreck ist.


----------



## 1Tintin (2. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Gegen große Hindernisse zu fahren liegt bei euch in der Familie, oder?
> Ich will nächstes Mal auch mit!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Der Baum war mit grünem Schaumstoff markiert,
ich dachte das heisst " der muss wech" also gesächt getungetan.


----------



## Berggurke (2. September 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Nicolai ist auch wirklich der einzige Hersteller dem ich das glaube... aber der hat ja wie gesagt auch wahnsinnige Preise und verschickt direkt an Händler ohne Grosshändler.



Die Aussage ist auch beim 2. mal nicht so richtig.

Ich habe mein Voitl bei Herrn Voitl direkt bestellt. Dieser hat es höchstpersönlich zusammengeschweißt. Der rief mich beim zusammenbraten
noch einmal an und fragte mich ob er die Schaltzuganschläge weglassen soll.

Obendrein habe ich bei meinem Rahmen noch als Extrawunsch kleine Röhrchen ins Unterrohr bekommen um die Schaltzüge innen zu verlegen.

Wenn du mal auf seine Seite gehst wirst du sehen, das dass ganze sogar bezahlbar ist!


----------



## schappi (2. September 2008)

@Roudy

wie sieht dein Terminkalender diese Woche aus?
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag so gegen 18:00 Uhr?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FOXdeistermen (2. September 2008)

gibt es hier auch wenn zwischen 13-16 Jahren???


----------



## Scott-y (2. September 2008)

Die Meisten könnten dein Vater oder dein Opa sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @Roudy
> 
> wie sieht dein Terminkalender diese Woche aus?
> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag so gegen 18:00 Uhr?
> ...



Hi,

Absage  ich kriege diese Woche nix mehr unter.

Viel Spaß bei allem.
Der Vorteil ist: Wenn ich nicht fahre, scheint die Sonne


----------



## firefighter76 (2. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Absage  ich kriege diese Woche nix mehr unter.
> 
> ...



macht nix kann ich wenigstens ein paar hardtail km machen und noch einwenig bauchspeck wegfahren fürn urlaub

hab hüpfverbot  knochen sollen heile bleiben wegen urlaub sagt meine bessere hälfte 

nach meinem urlaub würde ich aber auch mal gerne da ein bischen üben scheint ja was zu bringen wenn man üre beiträge hier so ließt
gruß florian


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. September 2008)

meinste, daß geht mit deinem tattoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (2. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> meinste, daß geht mit deinem tattoo



ja geht wieder ist ja schon gut verheilt

war ja klar das son doofer spruch von dir kommt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> meinste, daß geht mit deinem tattoo





firefighter76 schrieb:


> ja geht wieder ist ja schon gut verheilt
> 
> war ja klar das son doofer spruch von dir kommt



heeeeeeeeyyyy Heißsporne 
Cool bleiben und radfahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> heeeeeeeeyyyy Heißsporne
> Cool bleiben und radfahren


 
ich bin cool. geh ja auch immer fleißig biken *lach*


----------



## schappi (3. September 2008)

Scotty,
was hälst du von Donnerstag zum Hüpfen. Kommst du wieder mit dem Zug 18:03 in Lemmie?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (3. September 2008)

Moin Jungs,

nach dem ganzen Umzugsstreß und dem versäumten Deisterkreisel muss ich mich am WE mal wieder austoben. Habt Ihr vielleicht für Samstag was auf der Planungsliste stehen???

Ich könnte so ab ca. 12 Uhr am Waldkater sein.....bitte melden bzw. ich schaue ao sich was tut fürs WE.

Grüße
Wasserträger


----------



## Scott-y (3. September 2008)

@ Schappi
Ich muß das kurz abklären und melde mich hier heute Abend. So wie es aussieht hab ich ein Auto und komme dann zu dir und wir fahren dann zum Süllberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (3. September 2008)

Ich morgen dabei und komme mit dem Auto. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## schappi (3. September 2008)

Dann komm doch zu mir Sorsum Riedeweg 21


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. September 2008)

viel spaß und tut euch nicht weh


----------



## schappi (4. September 2008)

Ja Pappi!


----------



## pebblesathome (4. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann komm doch zu mir Sorsum Riedeweg 21



Hi schappi,
könnt ihr heute noch einen mehr vertragen.
Würde dann auch nach Sorsum, aber wann?

Gruß

pebbles


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. September 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> ... Roudy hatte einen Tockensprung( ohne Rad) über´s Grab gemacht. Anlauf gut, Fluglage war auch in Ordnung, die Landung mußte leider als Sturz gewertet werden da er mit beiden Händen und diversen anderen Körperteilen in den Dreck ist.


 
Das gab 0 Punkte in der B-Note oder ?
Aber eine glatte 9 für Belustigung !
Die Birne brummte noch heute, möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wenn ich mal vom Rad auf den Kopf falle.
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich ein solcher Bewegungs-Legastheniker bin. Ab jetzt trage ich auch beim wandern und Nordic-Walking die Halbschale 

Da war die Erstbefahrung Dropland Linie 5 echt Genugtuung.
Später, nur auf Hoermans Hinterrad fixiert, bin ich einen Kicker gesprungen, der größer als das Grab war. Also alles nur Kopfsache .

Nach dem Farnweg, der mir hoppelig vorkam, habe ich gesehen: Gabel war ge-TALAS-t und proPedal war auf max. das konnte nur wackeln 

Naja, lernfähig aber mit flacher Lernkurve.
Bis die Tage und viel Spaß heute bei Sonnenschein


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @Roudy
> 
> wie sieht dein Terminkalender diese Woche aus?
> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag so gegen 18:00 Uhr?
> ...



@ peebles 
 guckst du hier


----------



## danieLQ (4. September 2008)

nabend  hab gehört / gelesen das ihr auch anfänger mit durch den deister nehmt ?! xD


----------



## schappi (4. September 2008)

Da hast du richtig gehört/ gelesen. Scotty kommt aus deiner Ecke. Der kann dich mitnehmen
Gruß
schappi


----------



## danieLQ (4. September 2008)

jo wunderbar  wann fahr ihr denn das nächste mal ? steht da schon irgendwas fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2008)

@ schappi/scott-y peebles 

ich bin total neugierig . erzählt mal, wie war´s


----------



## pebblesathome (4. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi/scott-y peebles
> 
> ich bin total neugierig . erzählt mal, wie war´s



mal nicht so neugierig, wirst schon noch sehen, am Grab....

vielleicht schon morgen?!

so, muß jetzt ins bett und von unseren heldentaten träumen.

gruß
pebbles


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. September 2008)

Hi Leute!
Ich bin wieder lebend zurück aus dem Freeride-Mekka!
Mir gehts gut, nur meine Ausrüstung hat etwas gelitten. Ein Satz Bremsbeläge, 1 Schaltwerk, 1 Kette, 7 Speichen, 2 Schläuche, 1 Reifen für hinten und einen neuen Fullfacehelm brauchte ich noch.
Kurz gesagt, es war total geil und deswegen hab ich auch keine Fotos gemacht, weil ich dafür keine Zeit hatte! Is alles nur auf meiner Schädelfestplatte gespeichert!
Am Samstag bin ich wohl im Deister, vllt sehen wir uns. Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (5. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ schappi/scott-y peebles
> 
> ich bin total neugierig . erzählt mal, wie war´s



Gut wars.
Honk und Hitzi und die Jungs aus Hannover haben wir getroffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Gut wars.
> Honk und Hitzi und die Jungs aus Hannover haben wir getroffen.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
danke für diese sehr ausführliche antwort :-(


----------



## varadero (5. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke für diese sehr ausführliche antwort :-(


Mimose od. was ist da los???? 

schau mal hier (ev. mußt du dich aber anmelden!!!)

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch in den Norden!!

Markus

PS: wir fahren jetzt direkt vom Büro weg aufs Roßfeld (~76km, ~1300HM)



 

 

 



Nein, vorher gibts bei mir auf der Terasse noch Spaghetti!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (5. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke für diese sehr ausführliche antwort :-(



Nur mitfahren macht schlau 

Im Ernst: pebbles, scott-y, Schappi und ein Local sind im Bikepark rauf, rüber, runter, mit beeindruckender Sicherheit übers Grab und die anderen Sprünge gedonnert. Macht mir ein bischen Angst für die nächste Deisterrunde 

Wir Hannoveraner sind wie gehabt über Arnum in den Süllberg, haben 2x im Bikepark vorbeigesehen und sind dann über Pattensen an der Leine zurück. Auch nett, nur nciht so wild...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. September 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Mimose od. was ist da los????
> 
> schau mal hier (ev. mußt du dich aber anmelden!!!)
> 
> ...


 

 na dann wünsch ich euch viel spaß und "happy trails" . 



 nächste woche vom 13/09/ - 20/09 bin ich übrigends mit downhillfaller nochmal für 7 tage in saalbach ) 

 natürlich wieder mit sting und fritzz  

 vllt. geht sich ja ne gemeinsame tour aus 

 l.g. auch an familie und die kleine prinzessin 

 hoerman


----------



## pebblesathome (5. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke für diese sehr ausführliche antwort :-(



nun sei mal nich so.

für mich wars geil und bin stolz.
dir hätte es bloß nen müdes grinsen entlockt....dropkönig!

machen es bestimmt wieder gut.

v.g
pebbles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. September 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Mimose od. was ist da los????
> 
> schau mal hier (ev. mußt du dich aber anmelden!!!)
> 
> ...



Alter!
Du bist ja sooo gemein!
Gruß vom Nordlicht 
Schappi


----------



## Loni (5. September 2008)

Hallo Junx, 

ich wollt mich nächste Woche mal wieder aufs MTB wagen und am Donnerstag eine Runde mit den Hannoveranern durch die Eilenriede drehen. 

Wer kommt noch? Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten 

Mehr Einzelheiten hier


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. September 2008)

Moin!

Ich habe mich zusammen mit einem anderen Celler als 2er Team für Barntrup angemeldet.
Ist dort schonmal jemand mitgefahren? Wie ist die Strecke dort beschaffen? (hm/Bodenbelag etc.)

Ich möchte morgen gerne fahren. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige  ?
Johann


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. September 2008)

Och kommt schon, wer fährt morgen? 
danielQ, was ist mit dir?
Samy


----------



## danieLQ (6. September 2008)

in barnturp is das n dorf ? xD ne bin morgen mit nen par leuten im deister un fahrn da nen bisschen rum sry ^^


----------



## danieLQ (6. September 2008)

oder ist das da in barntup wann anders und nich morgen ?  hab das immernoch nich so ganz verstanden ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danieLQ (6. September 2008)

îs auch egal ... wir sind morgen bisher zu 4 um 12.30 uhr an der mooshütte bei bad nenndorf zu finden wenn jmd mitfahren will kann er gern vorbei kommen ... nur mal vorweg wir sind noch nich so fortgeschritten was das tempo etc. angeht wie die meisten hier warscheinlich quasi anfänger also müsst ihr schon mit nen par pausen rechnen ^^ wer jezz immernoch bock / lust hat ... 12.30 uhr -> Mooshütte  falls noch iwas is falls jmd mitmöcht aber erst später kann dann handy ... -> 01622069453


----------



## schappi (7. September 2008)

Schaut Euch mal das Rennen an: http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/trick-4653.htm
Ich habe mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal das Rennen an: http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/trick-4653.htm
> Ich habe mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



sehr geil


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. September 2008)

Nanu?? heute keiner im Wald??  Ich hab mich von 12:15 - 13.00  an der Mooshütte rumgetrieben und keinen getroffen.


----------



## danieLQ (7. September 2008)

hmpf ... doch also wir waren da ... ham aber auch keinen gesehen dann sind wa los innen wald


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. September 2008)

Ich war heute mit 2 Cellern da. War gut 
Johann


----------



## Hitzi (7. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal das Rennen an: http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/trick-4653.htm
> Ich habe mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen
> Bis bald im Wald
> Schappi



http://www.evisor.tv/tv/scooter/scooterjump-der-plan-du-faehrs-5186.htm

Den finde ich viel besser


----------



## danieLQ (7. September 2008)

jops war echt gut ... uns kam auch sonst keiner entgegen oder so .. schade eig. vllt. beim nächsten mal


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. September 2008)

Um Wennigsen rum hat es nur so von Bikern gewimmelt...


----------



## danieLQ (7. September 2008)

ich glaub nach wennigsen müssen wir auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2008)

Hitzi schrieb:


> http://www.evisor.tv/tv/scooter/scooterjump-der-plan-du-faehrs-5186.htm
> 
> Den finde ich viel besser



Alles nur Organspender 
http://www.evisor.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/follidiod-laesst-sich-vom-mopp-5557.htm


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. September 2008)

nabend , 
war heute irgendwer von den "alten" überhaupt los ?

ich hab nen ruhigen mit familie im rastiland gemacht


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. September 2008)

ja zum Einbremsen der neuen Beläge war ich mit Barbie im Deister .
War recht kurzfristig und recht frisch im Wald. Viele Mädels auf MTB haben wir gesehen  in Begleitung 

Schöne Woche.

DHF

@Hoerman: mailst du mir mal die Adresse von Saalbach? Thx


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. September 2008)

Ich war, wie geschrieben, ein bisschen Waldrand cruisen zur Mooshütte und zurück um meine Rübe zu lüften. Feiern ist auch anstrengend


----------



## Fh4n (7. September 2008)

Steffen nötigt mich die Fotos vom Portes Du Soleil Urlaub hier reinzustellen, um euch alle neidisch zu machen. 
http://bc-north.de/galerie/v/Fh4n/Portes_Du_Soleil/


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. September 2008)

Dankeschön, sehr nett von dir. Bei Bedarf stopf ich dir mal wieder den Reifen mit Gras voll! 
Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (8. September 2008)

Hier die Fortsetzung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lVNbuXGUKE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx53MVtcYDw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-DQoGxjjTA&feature=related


----------



## schappi (8. September 2008)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Steffen nötigt mich die Fotos vom Portes Du Soleil Urlaub hier reinzustellen, um euch alle neidisch zu machen.
> http://bc-north.de/galerie/v/Fh4n/Portes_Du_Soleil/



Danke nette Fotos!
Ihr hattet offensichtlich viel Spass
bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPhRA2qywgU&feature=related
noch geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. September 2008)

Sören: Kennst du die Strecke in Bantrup? Höhenmeter, Boden usw.?
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. September 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sören: Kennst du die Strecke in Bantrup? Höhenmeter, Boden usw.?
> Johann



nein, denke aber, daß wird waldboden und schotter sein. 
also  l o c k e r  bleiben


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. September 2008)

Ok danke.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. September 2008)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Steffen nötigt mich die Fotos vom Portes Du Soleil Urlaub hier reinzustellen, um euch alle neidisch zu machen.
> http://bc-north.de/galerie/v/Fh4n/Portes_Du_Soleil/



Hat geklappt 

Ich liebe kitschige Bergpanoramabilder 
Am besten gefällt mir aber das Bild mit der Kuh auf dem Trail.
Ihr habt sicher ´ne Menge Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Scott-y (9. September 2008)

Offizieller Aufruf von Mir 
,,Ich fahre am 1.11 ein 12 h Rennen im Harz". 
Wer kommt mit oder fährt mit mir im Team?
In ca. 14 Tagen werde ich meine Nennung abgeben. Da ich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine 12h durchhalte ( bei den Höhenmetern) wäre ich über ein Teammitglied nicht böse. http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/


----------



## exto (9. September 2008)

Da bin ich definitv schon raus aus'm diesjährigen Renngeschehen.

21.09.noch in Barntrup und dann is Schluss !

Damit meld ich mich mal wieder aus Schweden zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (9. September 2008)

Und was ist mit unseren 3 Bikepark-Helden ???

Alle Knochen noch dran????


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Offizieller Aufruf von Mir
> ,,Ich fahre am 1.11 ein 12 h Rennen im Harz".
> Wer kommt mit oder fährt mit mir im Team?
> In ca. 14 Tagen werde ich meine Nennung abgeben. Da ich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine 12h durchhalte ( bei den Höhenmetern) wäre ich über ein Teammitglied nicht böse. http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/



Reizvoll, aber wie schon auf der letzten Tour gesagt - zu spät UND am vorraussichtlichen Geburtswochenende 

Ich werde die 4.000 km eher mit Endurotouren voll machen und schon mal für Duisburg ´09 üben.

Trotzdem viel Spaß
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. September 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Und was ist mit unseren 3 Bikepark-Helden ???
> 
> Alle Knochen noch dran????



na sichi  

urlaub war nie in gefahr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2008)

...uuund
Details ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...uuund
> Details ?


 
war echt klasse. sehr wurzelig und teils sehr matschig. sprünge bis auf die 2 heftigsten alle mitgenommen. warm war's in der ritterrüstung und unter dem helm auch, die gondeln waren auch bei nur 24°c eine sauna. aber  wiederholung garantiert. nur mit 160 mm federweg waren wir schon echt an der grenze des machbaren. bei den wurzeln kannst du locker 200 mm federweg gebrauchen. dementsprechend tun mir heute meine unterarme und beine weh. durch die ganze rüttelei haben wir alle mächtig schwielen an den händen bekommen.  ohne protektion würde ich dort aber nicht fahren. bei dem wurzelwerk benötigst du schon eine gewisse geschwindigkeit, um in "flow" zu kommen. frei nach dem motto: geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit. 3 mal war ich gleich in einem run zu langsam. daher auch 3 bodenproben genommen, da zu langsam und zu unkonzentriert. aber der waldboden ist sehr schmackhaft und lecker


----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)

Ich gehe heute wie ein Cowboy!
Die Strecken sind teilweise sehr wurzelig. Da muß an einigen Stellen mal wieder Trailpflege mit ein bischen Brechsand durchgeführt werden.
Und ein paar nette Poser haben wir beobachtet. Da war einer der sah Nachmitags noch aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt,(wir waren von unten bis oben voller Matsch) Die schwarzen Schuhe noch wie aus dem Karton. Der war aber schon Morgens mit uns gekommen. In der Gondel hat er mir erzählt er wäre DH Profi und kennt Bijan und hält ihn für einen sehr guten Fahrer.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich gehe heute wie ein Cowboy!
> Schappi


 
 und wie muß ich mir das vorstellen ?



 jau, der typ war echt krass. hab den einmal aus der gondel raus fahren sehen, wie nen profi sah das nicht aus. und tommy hat den das eine mal richtig verblasen. der hat in der schnelle noch nicht mal matsch von tommy's hinterrad abbekommen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. September 2008)

So.


----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)

Hoerman und Downhillfaller
hier zur Einstimmung ein Video aus Saalbach:
http://videocontest.massivemoves.com/de/detailansicht?detail=6458


----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)

Hoerman

VP Free Rahmen für 1699,-
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Rahmen/Fully-Rahmen/Santa-Cruz-VP-Free-Rahmen-2008::9812.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> 
> VP Free Rahmen für 1699,-
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Rahmen/Fully-Rahmen/Santa-Cruz-VP-Free-Rahmen-2008::9812.html


 

 + 800  hammerschmidt 

 + 600  laufräder  

 + 800 - 1000  federgabel 

 + 350  avid code bremse 

 + 150  lenker und griffe 

 + 100  reifen 

 + ca. 100  diverses 



  kein goldesel zu hause 

 daher z . zt. unbezahlbar :-( 

 man(n) braucht ja auch noch aufgaben für die zukunft , 

 nennen wir es mal projekt 2010 ) 





 p.s. suche nebenjob , gern auch im bikeladen


----------



## 4mate (10. September 2008)

HIBIKE sucht Aushilfe im Back-Office

*Bike Jobs*


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> + 800  hammerschmidt
> 
> + 600  laufräder
> 
> ...




Einfach die 3 anderen verhökern oder die fehlenden Teile ausbauen.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Einfach die 3 anderen verhökern oder die fehlenden Teile ausbauen.....


 
und dann das 24 h rennen in duisburg mit nem vp-free fahren ;-) , oder was ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und dann das 24 h rennen in duisburg mit nem vp-free fahren ;-) , oder was ?



*Bis dahin haste wieder Kohle angesammelt.*

So, in ner Stunde ist Feierabend, heute gehts mal wieder in die BB.
Muss mal langsam wieder anfangen ein paar (flowige) Trails zu fahren.



Grüßle Tom


----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> + 800  hammerschmidt
> 
> + 600  laufräder
> 
> ...



Ich kenne da einen guten Bikehändler in Hannover, nähe Weißekreuzplatz. Vieleicht kannste da ja die Teile abarbeiten?
Nen super Schrauber bist du ja!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und dann das 24 h rennen in duisburg mit nem vp-free fahren ;-) , oder was ?


 
Das wäre der Brüller.
Startrunde mit Fritzz + FF + Protektoren 
Ich denke, die machen alle Platz


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich kenne da einen guten Bikehändler in Hannover, nähe Weißekreuzplatz. Vieleicht kannste da ja die Teile abarbeiten?
> Nen super Schrauber bist du ja!
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
 genau der soll's ja auch lesen


----------



## Loni (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich kenne da einen guten Bikehändler in Hannover, nähe Weißekreuzplatz. Vieleicht kannste da ja die Teile abarbeiten?
> Nen super Schrauber bist du ja!
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
die ham schon nen super Schrauber 

(na ja, vielleicht macht der ja mal Urlaub..)



Barbie SHG schrieb:


> So, in ner Stunde ist Feierabend, heute gehts mal wieder in die BB.
> Muss mal langsam wieder anfangen ein paar (flowige) Trails zu fahren.
> 
> Grüßle Tom



sag mal das nächste Mal früher Bescheid und nimm mich mit!! mmmmmmhhh... BB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. September 2008)

@Lena und alle anderen: Wie wärs Sonntag im Deister?
Johann


----------



## Loni (10. September 2008)

jau, ich will auch mal wieder in den Deister. 
Diesen Sonntag wird es allerdinx wohl nix. (gehe zum 30. Geburtstag am Samstag...)


----------



## exto (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich gehe heute wie ein Cowboy!
> Die Strecken sind teilweise sehr wurzelig. Da muß an einigen Stellen mal wieder Trailpflege mit ein bischen Brechsand durchgeführt werden.
> Und ein paar nette Poser haben wir beobachtet. Da war einer der sah Nachmitags noch aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt,(wir waren von unten bis oben voller Matsch) Die schwarzen Schuhe noch wie aus dem Karton. Der war aber schon Morgens mit uns gekommen. In der Gondel hat er mir erzählt er wäre DH Profi und kennt Bijan und hält ihn für einen sehr guten Fahrer.
> 
> ...



Hört sich ja ganz nach dem Kollegen an, der die letzten beiden Jahre in Merxhausen den lieben, langen Tag sein Bike und seinen ganzen Profi-Pavillon-Werbebanner-Zirkus gewienert hat und dann wie'n Storch im Salat die Strecke runtergetrudelt ist.

Schlank, ca 1,80, ca 25J. Norco-Bike???


----------



## schappi (10. September 2008)

Richtig!
Schwarzes Norco Bike mit Titanfeder.
Schwarze sixsixone Wildlederschuhe ohne einen einzigen Fleck.
rotes Trikot.
Wie war es in Schweden?
Zeig mal nen Foto.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## danieLQ (10. September 2008)

@samy ... me und 2 andere wärn sonntag gern dabei


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. September 2008)

Wunderbar. Ich melde mich dann nochmal wegen Treffen.
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danieLQ (10. September 2008)

jo mach das


----------



## Alan2danger (10. September 2008)

Deister würd ich auch gern mit kommen


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. September 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> sag mal das nächste Mal früher Bescheid und nimm mich mit!! mmmmmmhhh... BB...



Hallo Lena,
wenn SSWB - Wetter (trocken) ist fahre ich nächsten Mittwoch (Start ca. 16:00 - 17:00) wieder in die BB.
(Evtl. auch diesen Sonntag, aber da kannst Du ja nicht)

Grüßle Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Schwarzes Norco Bike mit Titanfeder.
> Schwarze sixsixone Wildlederschuhe ohne einen einzigen Fleck.
> rotes Trikot.



das trikot war auch ohne schlammspritzer. 
ist aber schon 38 jahre alt, hat er selber erzählt.


----------



## exto (10. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Schwarzes Norco Bike mit Titanfeder.
> Schwarze sixsixone Wildlederschuhe ohne einen einzigen Fleck.
> rotes Trikot.
> ...



Fotos sind noch nicht im Rechner. Bin gleich arbeitsmäßig wieder richtig eingestiegen (bisher jeden Tag zweistellig) und noch zu nix gekommen. Bei Gelegenheit...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Bin gleich arbeitsmäßig wieder richtig eingestiegen (bisher jeden Tag zweistellig) und noch zu nix gekommen. Bei Gelegenheit...



werde nächste woche in saalbach mal ne kurze verschnauf...ähhh gedenkminute einlegen 

sehen uns am 21ten in barntrup 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (11. September 2008)

Nehmt euch Warme Jacken und Spikereifen mit:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Oesterreich/Schmittenh.htm

Es könnte Frieren.
Gruß
schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> 
> VP Free Rahmen für 1699,-
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Rahmen/Fully-Rahmen/Santa-Cruz-VP-Free-Rahmen-2008::9812.html


 

 so in der art wird's aufgebaut   (zumindest in dieser farbkombi rahmen/felgen/gabel ) : 



http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1887/lang/x/kw/Santa_Cruz_Owner_Gallery/


----------



## Epinephrin (11. September 2008)

Fetzt jemand die Tage mal wieder durch die Eilenriede? Z. B. heute abend? Merkwürdiges Terrain für Mountainbiker! Aber wäre doch gelacht, wenn man sich da nicht auch schon gepflegt auf die Klappe legen kann!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. September 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Fetzt jemand die Tage mal wieder durch die Eilenriede? Z. B. heute abend? Merkwürdiges Terrain für Mountainbiker! Aber wäre doch gelacht, wenn man sich da nicht auch schon gepflegt auf die Klappe legen kann!


 
18 Uhr Eisstadion (siehe Parallel-Thread)
Mit dir 14 Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so in der art wird's aufgebaut   (zumindest in dieser farbkombi rahmen/felgen/gabel ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (11. September 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Hope-Bremsen ansehe, fang ich an zu sabbern...


----------



## schappi (12. September 2008)

Hoerman,#
du hast gestern mit der TDE1 eine sehr nette Tour verpasst!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (12. September 2008)

Guckt euch bei Go Cycles mal die "Eurobike-Rubrik" an:

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1883/lang/x/kw/Eurobike_2008/

Aber bitte vorher ne Packung Kleenex hinstellen. Bei dem neuen Intense Uzzi bin ich hinten rüber geklatscht. Schade, dass schon der alte soooo dermaßen teuer war...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman,#
> du hast gestern mit der TDE1 eine sehr nette Tour verpasst!
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 ich werd's überleben  



 viel schlimmer wird es , sich bei der kommenden schlechtwetterphase und möglichem regen, die ganze woche in saalbach das genörgel vom schönwetterbiker downhillfaller anhören zu müssen  *heul* 

 das wird hardcore :-( 



 okay, sonne wär schöner, aber man(n) muss das wetter halt nehmen , wie es kommt. beim alpen-x heisst es ja auch : "augen zu und durch "


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2008)

Wetterprognose  Saalbach :-(    Der Spätsommer hat sich von uns nachhaltig verabschiedet. Über das Wochenende hinaus setzt sich nun herbstlich kühles Wetter im Alpenraum fest. Ein Tief über Oberitalien steuert feuchte Luft von Süden heran, ein Hoch über Skandinavien führt sehr kühle Polarluft über dem Umweg Russland zu uns. Damit verläuft das Wetter der kommenden Tage trüb und nass. Die Schneefallgrenze sinkt am Sonntag langsam unter 2000m und liegt zu Wochenbeginn um 1500m. Die stärkeren Niederschläge gehen aber am Samstag zu Ende.


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich werd's überleben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ja schlimmer als die übelsten Tratschweiber die ich kenne 

P.S ich war auch beim DK2 dabei. Ich bin rehabilitiert  Schon vergessen 

Ach so, ja ich kann dir das Schutzblech leihen was du haben wolltest...


----------



## schappi (13. September 2008)

Hallo Leute
hier ein Fernsehbericht über den Bikepark in  Saalbach Hinterglemm wo Hoerman und Downhillibilli jetzt sind:
http://your.orf.at/bheute/player.php?id=sbg&day=2008-09-12&offset=00:12:04
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. September 2008)

@DanielQ und Alan2Danger: Wir kommen morgen um 11:02 in Wennigsen am Bahnhof an. Von dort fahren wir zum Waldkater und zum Grabweg. Ihr könnt uns ja am Bahnhof empfangen oder uns auf dem Weg auflauern, wie auch immer...
Bis morgen,
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (13. September 2008)

Hm, wenn ihr Lust habt , kann ich auch mitfahren, Zeit sollte ich eigentlich haben....


----------



## danieLQ (13. September 2008)

hab gerade mit scotty telefoniert ... der wartet noch auf nen anruf von jemanden hier ausm forum ... wenn werden wir euch dann am bahnhof empfangen ... klärt sich aber alles erst morgen früh .. schreibe dann nochmal


----------



## danieLQ (13. September 2008)

ach und sync ... klar kannste mitfahren wenne willst


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hat wer Lust morgen so gegen 15:00/16:00 ne Runde die flowigen BB TRails zu fahren.
Werde vermutlich in Obernwöhren starten. 
Ich war heute bei allerbesten SSWB - Bedingungen  im Westdeister unterwegs. War seit meinem Unfall die beste Tour.
Da der Deister am Sonntag immer überfüllt ist, will ich morgen mal in die BB.
Also falls wer Zeit und Lust hat bitte melden.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Scott-y (14. September 2008)

So Jungs ich habe jetzt 6 Wochen Pause. Ich habe mir heute auf auf dem Raketen Trail auf dem schnellen geraden Stück die Hand gebrochen. Ich bin den Trail dann noch runtergelaufen und dann zum Bahnhof gefahren.  Dumm gelaufen oder besser gefahen und somit ist mein 12 h Rennen Geschichte.


----------



## danieLQ (14. September 2008)

oh man son mist .. hab gehofft das es vllt. nur stark verstaucht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (15. September 2008)

oh man dann gute besserung


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. September 2008)

Oh Mist!
Gute Besserung Scott-y!!!


----------



## chris2305 (15. September 2008)

Gute Besserung!!!


____________________
www.weserbikeland.com


----------



## taxifolia (15. September 2008)

Gute Besserung Scotty, der auf den Geraden zu schnell ist und in den Kurven auch.

Allmählich könnte sich ein Krankenhaus ein Biker- Zimmer einrichten

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. September 2008)

@Scott-y: So ein SCh!"§$% 

Gute Besserung und danach langsam wieder anfangen, den goldenen Herbst kannst du ja zum Glück noch mitnehmen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## nippelspanner (15. September 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> ...auf dem Raketen Trail auf dem schnellen geraden Stück die Hand gebrochen.


=> 

Auch von mir: "Baldige Genesung"! 
Hoffe ja immer, dass dieser Krug an mir vorüber gehen möge!


----------



## 1Tintin (15. September 2008)

Sh.....
gute Besserung wünsche ich dir.
Bist du alleine gefahren? 
ich pers. finde das es zu gefährlich ist allein die Trails zu fahren,
auch wenn es nur der Raketentrail ist, meist passieren die Unfälle bei den leichtesten Dingen.
_z.B. im Haushalt_ _also, nie im Haus fahren_

Also alles Jute

Der Tintin


----------



## schappi (15. September 2008)

Hallo Scotty
gute Besserung auch von mir, War da wieder ein Stöckchenleger unterwegs?

Als ich den RT neulich gefahren bin hatte dort jemand auf dem schnellen Mittelteil  "Stöckchen gelegt" so das wenn man drüberfährt sie hochschlagen. Ich habe mir dabei eine lange Schramme an der Wade geholt. und dann die Hindernisse beseitigt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (15. September 2008)

..vielleicht legen wir mal einen "Stöckchenleger - Nachmittag" ein, bei dem wir kurze, schwarze Gummistöckchen bei uns führen und diese auf den Rücken des Stöchchenlegers "legen".

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. September 2008)

oha... mein liebster Haus- und Heimtrail entpuppt sich als Todesstrecke... Ich hoffe Du bist schnell wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (15. September 2008)

Hallo Scotty,
von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung. 
Was für nen Horror
Ich hoffe Du kannst Dich zumindest mit joggen etwas fit halten.
Ich hatte Dich schon fest für Mittwoch in den BB eingeplant. Schade.

@Schappi: Also ich bin am Samstag auch den Raketentrail gefahren. Waren aber keine Stöckchen gelegt. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Artur L. (15. September 2008)

Ja Mensch, sowas ist immer Mist egal ob vor einem 12h Race oder nicht. Gute Genesung und das keine Rückstände bleiben...


----------



## Alan2danger (15. September 2008)

Gute besserung Scotty 
hoffe das heilt gut und schnell 

der Ausflug hat bis dahin wirklich viel spaß gemacht.


----------



## Loni (15. September 2008)

ich wünsch auch gute Besserung Scotty. 
Wir werden den Grenzgänger für dich mitrocken!


----------



## Slidger (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

von mir auch gute Besserung.

Was brauchts eigentlich um einen Wettkampf mitzumachen?
Vereinsmitgliedschaft oder sowas?

MfG

Bernd


----------



## 1Tintin (16. September 2008)

Stimmt,
am Samstag Vormittag waren keine Stöckchen im Todes Raketentrail, war eigentlich sehr schön und trocken.
Seltsamerweise hatten wir auf dem BarbieGrab, als wir diesen zum 2ten mal runter sind, auch ein dicker Ast im Weg, aber nicht beim ersetn mal.
Evtl. fallen die Dinger auch mal aus den Bäumen auf den Weg.

Tschö


----------



## schappi (16. September 2008)

@Scotty

wie ist das denn passiert mit deinem Arm.
Jetzt spann uns nicht länger auf die Folter.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (16. September 2008)

Ich kenn da zwei SWB aus dem hohen Norden (von hier aus gesehen), die fahren, nur weil der Luftdruck geringstfügig gesunken ist woanders hin biken!!!! 
Und das, obwohl sie ja eingentlich im bikers heaven sind!!!!

ts ts ts....






(gute Augen erkennen eine verschneite Hütte auf dem Westgipfel auf 2096m in Saalbach)


----------



## schappi (16. September 2008)

ja die beiden haben ihre Skiausrüstung nicht dabei, sonst hätten sie ja flexibel wie sie sind auf den andren DH Sport umsattel können. Ausserdem gibt es in ganz Saalbach noch keine Spikereifen.Daher sind die beiden nach Südtirol nach Tramin umgesiedelt. Da scheint im Gegensatz zum Salzburgerland die Sonne:
http://www.kalterersee.com/webcam/
http://www.kalterersee.com/de/kaltern-wetter-tramin.html

Varadero
was habt ihr Salzburger denn wieder schlimmes gemacht, daß ihr wieder so vom Wetter gestraft werdet?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (16. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ja die beiden haben ihre Skiausrüstung nicht dabei, sonst hätten sie ja flexibel wie sie sind auf den andren DH Sport umsattel können. Ausserdem gibt es in ganz Saalbach noch keine Spikereifen.Daher sind die beiden nach Südtirol nach Tramin umgesiedelt. Da scheint im Gegensatz zum Salzburgerland die Sonne:
> http://www.kalterersee.com/webcam/
> http://www.kalterersee.com/de/kaltern-wetter-tramin.html
> 
> ...



Mein Stammrevier!!!
Kann euch die Tour mit der Mendelbahn und dann weiter auf den Penegal empfehlen. Vom P. geht ein g**ler Trail bis zum Mendelsattel runter. Dann weiter auf dem alten Mendelsteig bis St. Nicolaus. Das Bike-Verbot-Schild am Anfang der Trails übersehe ich auch immer...


----------



## schappi (16. September 2008)

Das habe ich so weitergegeben. Die beiden sind vor einer Std in Tramin angekommen. Sonne 24 Grad. Morgen wird gebiked.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## paul.lahner (16. September 2008)

hallo,

wollte morgen zu euch "deistern",hat es heut mittag bei euch geregnet oder regnet es momentan?
würde auch mal gern die trails bei trockenheit fahren.
gruss


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2008)

Hier ist alle trocken.
Höchstens mal 1-2 Stipperleinchen


----------



## varadero (16. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Varadero
> was habt ihr Salzburger denn wieder schlimmes gemacht, daß ihr wieder so vom Wetter gestraft werdet?


Ach was, wegen drei Schneeflocken schmeißen wir unser Bike noch nicht in die Ecke ... 



 

 

 





 

 

 

 



Aber es soll ja sog. SWB geben, die fahren nur wenn .... 

Spaß bei Seite. Ein solcher Wintereinbruch zu dieser Jahreszeit ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Hoermann + Kollege haben ihn dummerweise nur punktgenau getroffen!!!! 
Die Entscheidung weiter gen Süden zu fahren dürfte nach aktuellem Wetterbericht genau richtig gewesen zu sein!!!!!

Varadero


----------



## schappi (16. September 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mein Stammrevier!!!
> Kann euch die Tour mit der Mendelbahn und dann weiter auf den Penegal empfehlen. Vom P. geht ein g**ler Trail bis zum Mendelsattel runter. Dann weiter auf dem alten Mendelsteig bis St. Nicolaus. Das Bike-Verbot-Schild am Anfang der Trails übersehe ich auch immer...



@nippelspanner
unser Expeditionschor will die Tour Morgen fahren. Frage: Mit oder ohne Protektoren? Die Jungs scheinen im Schnee auch  ihr Selbstvertrauen verloren zu haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. September 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Ach was, wegen drei Schneeflocken schmeißen wir unser Bike noch nicht in die Ecke ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Varadero
Der Norddeutsche an sich, ist ja praktisch im Tiefdruckgebiet geboren worden!
Deine  Fotos halte ich für gestellt!
Das Bike habe ich in deiner Garage nicht gesehen. Das musst du dir für die Bilder von einem Nachbarn geliehen haben.

Das mit dem Schnee macht ihr doch extra.
Erst lockt ihr die Piefkes in euer Bundesland, und dann bestellt ihr Schnee
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch die Italiener, auf die, oder zumindest deren wetter ist ja noch Verlass.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (17. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch die Italiener, auf die, oder zumindest deren wetter ist ja noch Verlass.


Genau!!
Und darum fahre ich am Samstag eine Woche an den Gardasee nach Torbole!!!! 
Ich hoffe nur, das Wette ist dort so wie im letzten Jahr!


 

 



Varadero 

PS: mein altes Scott ist im Sommer, wenn *Ihr* biken geht  nicht im Einsatz


----------



## nippelspanner (17. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @nippelspanner
> unser Expeditionschor will die Tour Morgen fahren. Frage: Mit oder ohne Protektoren? Die Jungs scheinen im Schnee auch  ihr Selbstvertrauen verloren zu haben.
> Gruß
> Schappi


Der Trail vom Penegal zur Mendel Bergstation ist felsig, z. T. verblockt => Knie-Proktoren nicht schlecht.
Mendelsteig nicht so wild aber z. T. verlaubt. Geht direkt an der Pass Straße unterhalb der Bahn los. Wird 2x von der Straße unterbrochen. Einmal muss man 2 Serpentinen auf der Straße fahren, bevor es in einer Linkskurve wieder in den Trail geht. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Madeba (17. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> unser Expeditionschor will die Tour Morgen fahren.



jetzt singen die auch noch beim biken


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. September 2008)

FAlls heute noch jemand mit in die BB will, bitte melden.
SChöne flowige Trails (keine Stöckchenleger / kaum Wandersleute)
Start gegen 16:00.
(ca. 35KM, 600-700HM)
Gruß Tom


----------



## Epinephrin (17. September 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand in der Eilenriede?


----------



## schappi (17. September 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Genau!!
> Und darum fahre ich am Samstag eine Woche an den Gardasee nach Torbole!!!!



Neid! 
Blanker Neid!!!!
Aber ich gehen Heute Nachmittag mit meinem Sohn biken

Der im Tiefdruckgebiet wohnt
Schappi


----------



## Loni (17. September 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand in der Eilenriede?



möglicherweise. 
ich werd morgen nochmal posten.


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. September 2008)

Hallo SChappi,
kommt doch mit heute. Echtes SSWB - Wetter.
Treffpunkt Obernwöhren ca. 16:20 Uhr.
Wir sind bisher zu fünft.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Loni (17. September 2008)

bin ich auch für! (bin 1/5)   (hab auch die Furious Fred abgemacht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. September 2008)

Nachrichten von unserem Expeditionschor:
Der erste Berg in Tramin ist erklommen. sie haben mir ein Bild vom Monte Roen geschickt. Wetter ist super.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (17. September 2008)

sooooooooo, das war mal wieder eine super BB-Tour.   
Herzlichen Dank an Barbie fürs Guiden! 
Immer gern wieder.


----------



## schappi (18. September 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Wetter am wochenende wir ja sehr nett:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Wer hat Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag zu biken, ein paar Trails moshen.
Der Grenzweg z.B. ist zur Zeit sehr gut fahrbar
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (18. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag zu biken


Schappi,
am Sonntag stehen doch die 8h von Barntrup an, willst Du Dich etwa drücken  

als Duisburg-Veteran strampelst Du die doch einbeinig 

ein Drückeberger reicht doch schon, nicht wahr hoerman ??


----------



## exto (18. September 2008)

Jetzt tust du ihm aber unrecht. Am Sonntag erwarte ich unsern Cubeboy pünktlich um acht an der Startlinie...

Gemeldet isser immerhin.

Dazu Johann, der allerdings unter der Fahne von Team Celle unterwegs ist und du als Süntelbiker. Also n bisschen dünn, was die Deisterfreun.de angeht.

Carsten, wär schön, wenn du noch n paar masochistische Tendenzen entwickeln könntest...

Hat eigentlich jemand "Support-Personal" mit, oder müssen wir tatsächlich als völlige Selbstversorger klarkommen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. September 2008)

Samstag ist Bäumeummachen und Geästschleppen angesagt. Sonntag würde ich gern nach Bad Salzdetfurth zum CC Bundesligafinale fahren. Wer kommt mit? http://mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de


----------



## Epinephrin (18. September 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Samstag ist Bäumeummachen und Geästschleppen angesagt. Sonntag würde ich gern nach Bad Salzdetfurth zum CC Bundesligafinale fahren. Wer kommt mit? http://mtb.bad-salzdetfurth.de



Zum Zugucken?!


----------



## Artur L. (18. September 2008)

Ich werde wohl am So auch in Bad Salzdetfurth sein, natürlich auch nur zum zugucken bei dem WM Lauf.


----------



## Madeba (19. September 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...masochistische Tendenzen...  ..."Support-Personal"...



das hängt irgendwie zusammen 

ich konnte jedenfalls niemanden überreden, sich dort den ganzen Tag die Beine in den Bauch zu stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (19. September 2008)

Wenn ich `ne Mitfahrgelegenheit kriege, würde ich mir das gerne mal ansehen!


----------



## Scott-y (19. September 2008)

Ich lebe noch
Bin aus den Krankenhaus zurück.
 Zwar noch mit angeknacksten Ego,aber mit verschraubten Handgelenk. 
Nein der ,,Stöckchenleger" war nicht schuld, nur der blöde Herr Newton.
 Definitiv werde ich das 12h Renn nicht fahren den ich habe 6 Wochen = Null Belastung  verordnet bekommen. Nur mit joggen ist wohl kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. 
Kleiner Geheimtipp von mir. Die benutzen im Krankenhaus für so ne OP Titanschrauben, Ich habe in einem halben Jahr 6Stück abzugeben und noch ne Platte gratis. OK das Gewinde is nich so das Richtige, aber Titan.....
P.S. Barbie ..... mach mir jetzt nicht das Geschäft kaputt, verkauf du deine bie Ebay


----------



## schappi (19. September 2008)

Scotty 

Gott sei Dank, daß du dich meldest!
Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung daß
sie dich hinter den Baum geführt hatten.
wie ist das denn jetzt genau passiert?

Gute Besserung 

Schappi


----------



## schappi (19. September 2008)

@nippelspanner
habe gerade eine SMS Von Hoerman bekommen. Die Beiden Sind heute deine Trailempfehlung gefahren:
war megageil! Vielen Dank

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. September 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch
> Bin aus den Krankenhaus zurück.
> Zwar noch mit angeknacksten Ego,aber mit verschraubten Handgelenk.
> Nein der ,,Stöckchenleger" war nicht schuld, nur der blöde Herr Newton.
> ...



Hallo Scotty,
keine Bange, meine ist schon meiner Tochter versprochen.
Du kannst also den größtmöglichen Gewinn erzielen.
Weiterhin gute Besserung
Gruß Tom


----------



## nippelspanner (19. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @nippelspanner
> habe gerade eine SMS Von Hoerman bekommen. Die Beiden Sind heute deine Trailempfehlung gefahren:
> war megageil! Vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen! Bin selbst wieder in KW 40 an dieser "Lokation". Glaube, ich hole mir dann ´ne 10er-Karte für die Mendelpassbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (19. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Scotty
> 
> Gott sei Dank, daß du dich meldest!
> Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung daß
> ...


 Wie gesagt auf dem Raketen Trail auf dem schnellen,geraden Stück war ich auch schön schnell und an einer Stelle sind zwei kleine Flip´s der erste war kein Problem,der zweite hat mich nach links ins trudeln gebracht, genau da liegt auch noch ein großer Holzscheit. Den konnte ich auch noch ausweichen. Da ist die linke Spur nicht befahrbar und sehr viel Gestrüp,dann habe ich wohl den Hintern vor den Sattel genommen..... Es ist nichts defekt( der Mantel war auf 20cm rausgesprungen) ich habe nicht einmal einen Kratzer oder blauen Fleck.  Schappi vieleicht habe ich´s mir schon 14 Tage vorher am Sülberg angeknackst da bin ich doch 2x heftig auf die Hand gefallen,mit ziemlichen Schmerzen( habs mir nicht anmerken lassen)


----------



## Janny (20. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Wetter am wochenende wir ja sehr nett:
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
> 
> ...



Wir werden wohl morgen aus dem hohen Norden anreisen, so dass wir irgendwann gegen 11:00 aufs Radl steigen. Über Begleitung freuen wir uns natürlich.
Anja & Jan


----------



## schappi (20. September 2008)

Hallo Janny,
das passt sich ja gut!
Kennt ihr schon den Westdeister?

Wenn ihr die klassischen Trails fahren wollt, dann sollten wir uns in Wennigsen Waldkater treffen. Wenn ihr mal den Westdeister kennenlernen wollt sollten wir uns in Barsinghausen am Besucherbergwerk an der Hinterkampstr treffen




11:00 Uhr wäre ein gute Zeit für mich.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Janny (20. September 2008)

Moin moin,
so weit auseinander ist das ja alles nicht. Aber Barsinghausen klingt gut. Lass uns das doch machen. 
Tschö
A & J


----------



## schappi (20. September 2008)

Also dann Sonntag 11:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Also dann Sonntag 11:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen
> Schappi



Bin auch dabei


----------



## Alan2danger (20. September 2008)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## danieLQ (20. September 2008)

ich würd auch gern mitkommen :> werden immer mehr hier ^^


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. September 2008)

Hi,

ich komm auch auf 11 Uhr nach Basche 
Bis dann...

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Epinephrin (20. September 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. September 2008)

Klasse, das wird ja ne richtige Gruppe.
Und Downhillibilli berichtet uns dann über Touren in Tramin
bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (20. September 2008)

Und Ich werden euch vom Sateliten aus beobachten.


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. September 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus Tramin a.d. Weinstrasse.
Ich könnte morgen wieder hinfahren 



















Die anderen Bilder im Album, Hoerman hat auch Bilder gemacht. Aber der liegt wohl jetzt nach den 8h in Barntrup im Koma


----------



## OBRADY (21. September 2008)

Moin..
zu Hause angekommen und schon lecker gegessen...
nachdem wir uns "abgesetzt"haben sind wir noch den "Schmierseifentrail "gefahren..toll..toll..dann flugs hochgekurbelt und nach Brötchenstärkung den Raketentrail,leider mit Regen, bis zum Auto hinab..hui..hui..was für ein Spaß!!!!
Danke für die nette Tour.
@Schappi..Danke fürs guiden und den durchaus konkurrenzfähigen Apfel..

Grüße aus dem Norden 
Anja und Jan


----------



## schappi (21. September 2008)

Danke,
Gerngeschehen, jederzeit wieder. Es gibt ja noch ein paar Trails, die ihr noch nicht kennt.
Schon den Grenzweg gefahren?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Epinephrin (21. September 2008)

Ahoi,

von mir auch noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön! War´n toller Tag mit Euch (auch wenn meine Orientierung etwas gelitten hat). Mußte meine Tante in Rodenberg aber noch um ein paar Kuchenstücke erleichtern!


----------



## schappi (22. September 2008)

@Exto, Hoerman, Madeba und Samy,
wie war das 8 Std Rennen?

@DHF und Hoerman,
die ersten Bilder aus Tramin sind ja schon klasse machen Lust auf mehr.
Gruß
Schappi

@alle
die Tage werden jetzt immer schneller dunkel, was ja zum Biken kein Hinderungsgrund ist, sofern man eine gute Beleuchtung hat.
Wer hat Lust einen Night Ride Tag die Woche (Vorschlag Dienstag oder Donnerstag) einzulegen. Location kann wechselnd (Eilenriede, kleine Berge, Ostdeister, Westdeister) sein.
Also alle Interessenten bitte melden

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (22. September 2008)

hallo zusammen,

gibt es meine walkie talkies vom dk3 eigentlich noch und wenn nein, wer hat sie ? ( Rückgabe eilt nicht ,ist nur für die beantragte Hausdurchsuchung nötig   ) 

gruß
taxi


----------



## Phil81 (22. September 2008)

@Schappi an einem Deister Nachtritt besteht intresse.
Kann allerdings immer erst frühstens ab 18:00 Uhr.

Wenn ihr mal bei Lampenschein unterwegs seit würde ich gerne dazu stossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2008)

@Schappi: Das Rennen war schon ziemlich anstrengend, wobei ich ja nur Teamfahrer war 
War auf jeden Fall eine gute ErFahrung, und ich denke, dass das nicht mein letztes Rennen war 
Johann

Mein einziges Foto: (ich weiß, ist nicht besonders gut)




Hoerman und exto und im Hintergrund mein Teamkollege.


----------



## Madeba (22. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @Exto, Hoerman, Madeba und Samy,
> wie war das 8 Std Rennen?


in der letzten Stunde hat es sogar angefangen, richtig Spaß zu machen  

ich fand die Runde (ca. 4,5km, 100hm) anspruchsvoll, technisch zwar relativ leicht, aber kaum Gelegenheiten zum "erholen"

und wieder das leidige Thema mit der Transponderzeitnahme: nach meinem Tachostand hätte ich drei Runden mehr haben müssen. exto hat genau die gleichen Kilometer gefahren, aber sogar noch zwei Runden weniger als ich

und am Ende der 108km die Feststellung, das sowohl Nudeln wie Cola ausverkauft waren (frag mal nippelspanner, was das heißt) 

aber sonst  wenn ich bis dahin meine Beine wieder bewegen kann, bin ich nächstes Jahr dabei


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. September 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> in der letzten Stunde hat es sogar angefangen, richtig Spaß zu machen
> 
> ich fand die Runde (ca. 4,5km, 100hm) anspruchsvoll, technisch zwar relativ leicht, aber kaum Gelegenheiten zum "erholen"
> 
> ...


 
wo find ich eigentlich die ergebnisse und rundenzeiten ? ich hab ausser dem gesamtstand der c4mtb nix gefunden. würde auch gern wissen, wieviele km und runden es nun geworden sind.


----------



## schappi (22. September 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es meine walkie talkies vom dk3 eigentlich noch und wenn nein, wer hat sie ? ( Rückgabe eilt nicht ,ist nur für die beantragte Hausdurchsuchung nötig   )
> 
> ...



Ich habe die,
ich war auch schon bei dir in der Kanzlei, war alles verriegelt und verrammelt und ein Schild an der Tür das ihr wg auswärtiger Termine nicht da seid. Ist das eine Methode einer Hausdurchsuchung zu entkommen?

sag mal ob du Mittwoch nachmittag da bist, da muss ich zu meiner Mutter zum Geburtstag nach Basche.
Gesteren haben wir bei deinen Schwiegereltern Rast gemacht. Alles super bis auf den fehlenden Balken um die Bikes aufzuhängen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (22. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wo find ich eigentlich die ergebnisse und rundenzeiten ? ich hab ausser dem gesamtstand der c4mtb nix gefunden. würde auch gern wissen, wieviele km und runden es nun geworden sind.



hier

ist übrigens kein Wunder, das hoerman vor uns anderen liegt: der hat ja eine Woche Urlaub gehabt und sich ausgeruht


----------



## schappi (22. September 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Schappi an einem Deister Nachtritt besteht intresse.
> Kann allerdings immer erst frühstens ab 18:00 Uhr.
> 
> Wenn ihr mal bei Lampenschein unterwegs seit würde ich gerne dazu stossen.



Wenn wir starten, dann so gegen 19:00 Uhr. Ich sage dann hier bescheid
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danieLQ (22. September 2008)

jo sonntag war echt lustig  nächste woche sonntag die nächste tour ? xD


----------



## Alan2danger (22. September 2008)

Sonntag war der hammer 
auch wenn mein Fahrrad schon etwas betagter ist bin ich doch ziemlich gut mitgekommen und die Trails haben wirklich spaß gemacht =)

Also immer wieder gern dabei


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @Exto, Hoerman, Madeba und Samy,
> wie war das 8 Std Rennen?



das war das härteste, was ich bisher mitgemacht hab. duisburg war nen witz dagegen. der kurs von 4,5 km hatte ca. 108 hm und keine zeit zum ausruhen. der trail war teils sehr nass und matschig. durch die touren im urlaub war ich gg. 11 h mit meinen oberschenkeln schon durch. 
danach konnte ich kaum noch druck machen. 
war aber eine klasse veranstaltung. nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei. dann aber ausgeruht und mit fitten oberschenkeln. 

aber wie madeba schon schrieb, kann das mit den runden nicht hinkommen. madeba und exto hatten beide über 108 km auf dem tacho. 
das würde 23 runden bedeuten. 
aber egal, hab zumindest beschlossen in duisburg keine 24 h als einzelstarter zu wagen. mein ar$ch wird´s mir danken, der hatte schon nach 8h genug


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> @DHF und Hoerman,
> die ersten Bilder aus Tramin sind ja schon klasse machen Lust auf mehr.
> Gruß
> Schappi
> ...



bilder lad ich die tage hoch . 

für nightrides ist hiermit interesse angemeldet


----------



## exto (23. September 2008)

Dann auch mal von mir n kleines 8Std-Fazit: 

Die ersten fünf Stunden haben richtig Spass gemacht!!! Dann gab's die ersten kleinen Wackler: Kontaktlinse verloren (mal wieder), direkt nach dem Klamotten ausziehen gab's Wolken und die langen Ärmel mussten wieder dran, Plattfuß (Roudy, über deinen Latex-Tipp werden wir noch ausführlich diskutieren müssen). 
Da war der Rhytmus ein bisschen weg und es schlichen sich Motivationsmängel ein. 
Ungewöhnliche Situationen erfordern ungewöhnliche Maßnahmen: Ich hab das Rad für 20 Minuten in die Ecke gestellt und nen Döner gefuttert. Ernährungsphysiologisch der Supergau, aber ansonsten die Rettung 
Die letzte Stunde war dann auch bei mir wieder nett.

Die Strecke fand ich auch anstrengend, weil einfach kein gleichmäßiges Rollen möglich war. Recht kernige Steigung, nicht besonders lustige aber tückische Abfahrt, und im Kinderdorf direkt alles voller enger Kurven, Kicker, Doubles, Anlieger. Super-Schnuckelig, aber eben anstrengend.

Was die Diskrepanz zwischen Tachostand und Rundenzahl angeht, muss ich feststellen, dass ich relativ altersmilde geworden bin. Mir hat's Spass gemacht und deshalb isses egal, ob ich 63. oder 73. geworden bin (hab noch nicht nachgesehen)

Ich versuch's näxtes Jahr wieder


----------



## Madeba (23. September 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was die Diskrepanz zwischen Tachostand und Rundenzahl angeht, muss ich feststellen, dass ich relativ altersmilde geworden bin. Mir hat's Spass gemacht und deshalb isses egal, ob ich 63. oder 73. geworden bin (hab noch nicht nachgesehen)



das ist mir auch Wurscht, vermutlich werden ja bei mehreren die eine oder andere Runden fehlen, aber die hohe Startgebühr wurde ja unter anderem mit der Chipmessung begründet, und dann sollte die bitteschön auch funktionieren (da lobe ich mir doch das Startnummernabknipsen beim Söltjerlauf: pro Runde ein Loch in die Startnummer und nachher durchzählen, fertig )

mal durchrechnen: ca. 150 Starter x ca. 10 extra für Chipmessung = 1500  ... ich melde mich freiwillig für die Lochzange


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. September 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Gern geschehen! Bin selbst wieder in KW 40 an dieser "Lokation". Glaube, ich hole mir dann ´ne 10er-Karte für die Mendelpassbahn.



Noch mal von mir und Hoerman schönen Dank für den Tipp den alten Mendelstieg runterzufahren 
Wir waren uns nicht ganz einig ob der Downhill oder die Tour durch den Montiggler mit den vielen Trails das Highlight der 3 Tage in Tramin waren.
Auf jeden Fall: es hat Sau Spaß gemacht 
Als etwas heftig (oberer Teil) fanden wir den Trail runter vom Monte Roen. 
Da war der Mendelstieg flowiger, allerdings hatten wir ganz unten Schwierigkeiten welchen Weg wir dann nehmen sollten. 
An dieser Kreuzung sind wir erst gerade runter, der Weg führt nach St.Niklas, allerdings wurde das Ding später so schwer zu fahren das wir wieder die Bikes hochgewuchtet haben und dann den Mendelstieg bis zum Ende gefahren sind. Der war dann o.K bis zum Ende.

Bist Du hier auch schon mal geradeaus gefahren???? Wie geht der Trail weiter???

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/188267]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. September 2008)

Saalbach Juli 08 als Anschauungsobjekt wie´s bei schönem Wetter aussieht :




und so im September:




und so auch :




und leider auch hier :





in Tramin wurde es dann besser :


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. September 2008)

Saalbach Juli 08 als Anschauungsobjekt wie´s bei schönem Wetter aussieht :





Ahhhh , danke jetzt hab ich die Berge auch mal gesehen


----------



## schappi (24. September 2008)

Schöööne Bilder!

Wer hat Lust am nächsten Dienstag 30.09. auf den ersten Nightride des Jahres?
Treffen um 19:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz BBW Barsinghausen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Schöööne Bilder!
> 
> Wer hat Lust am nächsten Dienstag 30.09. auf den ersten Nightride des Jahres?
> Treffen um 19:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz BBW Barsinghausen.
> ...


 
ich


----------



## schappi (24. September 2008)

Ja Saalbach bei schönen Wetter ist Traumhaft:


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. September 2008)

so'n wetter hatten wir uns auch für unsere woche gewünscht :-(

leider war´s aber anders :


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Schöööne Bilder!
> 
> Wer hat Lust am nächsten Dienstag 30.09. auf den ersten Nightride des Jahres?
> Treffen um 19:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz BBW Barsinghausen.
> ...



ich ich ich


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich werd's überleben
> 
> viel schlimmer wird es , sich bei der kommenden schlechtwetterphase und möglichem regen, die ganze woche in saalbach das genörgel vom schönwetterbiker downhillfaller anhören zu müssen  *heul*
> 
> ...



wer hat denn noch genörgelt und wollte nicht auf den Wettergott hören 
du Schlafmütze  hast ja lieber im Bett gelegen und aus dem Fenster geguckt  
Da würdest Du jetzt immer noch liegen 
Dank Schappi(Wetterdienst-Durchsager) und meinem "Genörgel" bist du ja dann noch einsichtig geworden 
So, das musste noch mal in aller Öffentlichkeit gesagt werden 

Tschüß
DHF


----------



## danieLQ (24. September 2008)

ich hätte auch bock auf den nightride .. hab jedoch noch kein licht


----------



## Epinephrin (24. September 2008)

Ist jemand morgen oder Freitag am Eisstadion?


----------



## schappi (24. September 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wer hat denn noch genörgelt und wollte nicht auf den Wettergott hören
> du Schlafmütze  hast ja lieber im Bett gelegen und aus dem Fenster geguckt
> Da würdest Du jetzt immer noch liegen
> Dank Schappi(Wetterdienst-Durchsager) und meinem "Genörgel" bist du ja dann noch einsichtig geworden
> ...



Genau!! 
gibs ihm dem alten Nörgler!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. September 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ist jemand morgen oder Freitag am Eisstadion?



erst wieder sonntag gg. 18.30 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Genau!!
> gibs ihm dem alten Nörgler!



jetzt fang du nicht auch noch an 

@ dhf
hätte ich gewusst, das es auch schneit, wären wir ja gleich weitergefahren. 
aber jetzt tu mal nicht so, als wenn das nur meine entscheidung gewesen wäre. 
ich hab dich gefragt, ob ich in saalbach zusagen soll.
also hängst du voll mit drin


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jetzt fang du nicht auch noch an



 oh, jetzt haben wir dir es aber gegeben    aber du hattest angefangen  Bin halt voll nachtragend 

Wann machen wir den nächsten Doppelbett-Urlaub ?  in der Sonne ?

Gruß
DHF


----------



## chris2305 (25. September 2008)

Rein aus Interesse..

War es jemand der hier schreibend anwesenden, der gestern ca. 18.15 an der Wanderkarte Annaturm vorbei kam????


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wann machen wir den nächsten Doppelbett-Urlaub ?  in der Sonne ?
> 
> Gruß
> DHF


 
von mir aus sofort. mit dir kuschel ich doch am liebsten


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2008)

edith


----------



## schappi (25. September 2008)

gestern stand in der Deisterwoche wieder ein Artikel über "böse Mountain Biker" diesmal lanciert vom Förster der für den Westdeister zuständig ist.

Aus diesem Anlass würde ich vorschlagen den für Dienstag geplanten Nightride in die klB zu verlegen.
Treffen dann um 19:00 Uhr bei mir.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plonke (25. September 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse..
> 
> War es jemand der hier schreibend anwesenden, der gestern ca. 18.15 an der Wanderkarte Annaturm vorbei kam????



Hallo , Zeit und Ort käme in etwa hin ! 
Gruss Plonke


----------



## Plonke (25. September 2008)

Hallo ,
 habe den Artikel auch gelesen . Was mir momentan im Deister auffällt , ist das die sogenannten Wildschutz - Zonen immer größer werden ( mir fallen immer mehr Schilder auf ). Versucht man jetzt auf diese Weise die Biker aus dem Wald zu jagen ?
Gruss plonke


----------



## chris2305 (25. September 2008)

Dann könnten wir uns da gesehen haben, weil wir dort vor der Karte standen.
War nur aus Neugier


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2008)

Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> habe den Artikel auch gelesen . Was mir momentan im Deister auffällt , ist das die sogenannten Wildschutz - Zonen immer größer werden ( mir fallen immer mehr Schilder auf ). Versucht man jetzt auf diese Weise die Biker aus dem Wald zu jagen ?
> Gruss plonke


 
kann einer mal bitte diesen ominösen artikel hier einstellen ?


----------



## Plonke (25. September 2008)

@hoerman2201
 kannst Du in meinem album einsehen 
 gruss plonke
 p.s. hab z.Z nen kleines scannerprob , deshalb jpeg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. September 2008)

Wer hat denn Sonntag mal wieder Zeit und Lust? 11:00 Laube, oder BBW oder wie auch immer. Mir ists egal.
Bis dann,
Johann


----------



## schappi (25. September 2008)

Hier ist der Artikel (aus Plonkes Album):


----------



## chris2305 (25. September 2008)

Wild leidet unter Stress!!!
Da lacht sich jeder Jäger tot!!!!

Das fahren durch den Wald schafft den Förstern höchstens Arbeit, das ist aber auch schon alles. O-Ton eines Jägers


----------



## Speedpower (25. September 2008)

Ich muss jedes mal wieder Lachen wenn ich, den Satz mit dem durch die Mountainbiker zerstörten Waldboden lese...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. September 2008)

Oder weinen...  Du kannst ja Sonntag nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (25. September 2008)

Naja wenn man sich dass da sonst mal anguckt, ist die Aussage einfach lächerlich...
Ich denk mal, dass ich sofern ich noch nen fahrbaren Untersatz habe, wohl zur Streetsession nach Hannover fahr. Werd aber sehn dass ich auf jeden Fall mal öfter im Deister unterwegs bin.


----------



## Alan2danger (25. September 2008)

Rofl wie lächerlich


----------



## danieLQ (25. September 2008)

da gibs tiere ? xD


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. September 2008)

Wir sollten am besten alle unser Hobby aufgeben und stattdessen Ballerspiele machen oder auf Parkbänken rumhängen und andere Mitmenschen anpöbeln. U-Bahnen mit Graffiti ansprühen is auch noch ein schönes Hobby!
Ne, alles Quatsch, ich bin natürlich morgen im Wald! Ich treff mich um 14 Uhr am Nordmannsturm mit nem Kumpel, vllt will sich ja jemand anschließen?
Am Sonntag bin ich natürlich auch unterwegs um noch mehr wilde Tiere zu erschrecken und für ordentlich Errosion zu sorgen. Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile: Aggressive Mountainbiker haben ihr Ziel erreicht, der Deister ist nur noch 350 Meter hoch!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. September 2008)

Ich seh grad, es is ja schon 1 Uhr durch. Ich mein natürlich heute am Freitag!
Grüße!!!


----------



## Phil81 (26. September 2008)

War in dem Käseblatt wohl noch ne Seitefrei.

Wenn man den Artikel so liest sollte ich Sonntag vieleicht lieber etwas Müll abladen oder Holz klauen. 

Langsam werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das die Herren Förster auf eine saftige Förderspende aus der Region hoffen und deshalb so am Klopfen sind.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. September 2008)

@Samy
Wir starten bei mir am Sonntag gegen 13 Uhr. Wenn du möchtest kannste gerne mitkommen, meine Telefonnummer haste ja. Wir sind vorrangig im Westdeister unterwegs, da ich abends noch arbeiten muß, bis etwa 17:30. 
Bis denne!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. September 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Samy
> Wir starten bei mir am Sonntag gegen 13 Uhr. Wenn du möchtest kannste gerne mitkommen, meine Telefonnummer haste ja. Wir sind vorrangig im Westdeister unterwegs, da ich abends noch arbeiten muß, bis etwa 17:30.
> Bis denne!


 
hai, sonntag schaff ich leider nicht. denk aber schonmal an unser vorhaben im ostdeister für diesen winter  v.g. hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. September 2008)

Jo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (26. September 2008)

So Junx, ich bin nun um einen Weisheitszahn ärmer und eine Erfahrung reicher... 
ich denk mal nächste Woche kann ich wieder fahren... 
...vielleicht ja auch schon Sonntag   bis bald!  Lena


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. September 2008)

Na klar, Sonntag bist du wieder fit! War der Zahn unten oder oben?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier ist der Artikel (aus Plonkes Album):



Wizzich 
Vielleicht sollte der liebe Herr Weidner (Ein Förster der Weidner heißt - Beruf verfehlt ?) sich mal mit dem Tourismusverband seiner Heimatstadt zusammensetzen.
Die empfehlen den Deister als Geheimtip für Mountainbiker.
"Für Mountainbiker ist der Deister der Geheimtipp in Niedersachsen."
Ich glaube es wird Zeit den Jagdschein zu machen, eine Jagd zu pachten und dann auf Wanderern & Nordic-Walkern rumzuhacken. Da ich keine Tiere töten kann (Zivi) würde ich die MTB´er durch mein Jagdrevier fahren lassen, damit Sie in anderer Reviere laufen 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Hitzi (26. September 2008)

Zeitgenössische Modeerscheinung  Ja, neeeee is klar.

Ich sitze modebedingt schon seit 1994 aufm MTB 

Und ich werde der Mode bestimmt immer treu bleiben......... 

Ansonsten die gleichen Diskussionen wie immer...... tata!


----------



## chris2305 (27. September 2008)

haben aber den neuesten "eyecatcher" als bike abgelichtet
alle achtung.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. September 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Samy
> Wir starten bei mir am Sonntag gegen 13 Uhr. Wenn du möchtest kannste gerne mitkommen, meine Telefonnummer haste ja. Wir sind vorrangig im Westdeister unterwegs, da ich abends noch arbeiten muß, bis etwa 17:30.
> Bis denne!




Wer kann Sonntag denn noch ein bisschen früher? Ich würde den Tag gerne mehr ausnutzen.Man könnte sich dann ja um 13:00 mit Evel treffen. 
Bis morgen,
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (27. September 2008)

Hallo,
hätte Interesse bzw. Zeit morgen auch mitzukommen, so ab 13 Uhr.
Was wollt ihr denn fahren? Eine Tour oder mehr die Trails um Wennigsen? 
Ich würde gerne mal die Trails die nicht direkt unten in Wennigsen enden kennen lernen, so dass man eine schöne Tour zusammen bekommt?
So bis max. 40km wäre ich momentan im Stande. 

-jimmy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. September 2008)

Gut, dann sind wir ja schon drei. Evel, wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Surtre (27. September 2008)

Zur Info:
Auf dem ursprünglich für die weibliche Bevölkerung gedachten Teil einer der "alten" Strecken (wenn ihr wisst was ich meine und ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr das tut  ) gibt es wohl einen Stöckchenleger:
Samstag 27.09. kurz nach elf:



Es waren im unteren, leicht zugänglichen Teil alle Linien blockiert...

Also Augen offen halten und aufpassen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. September 2008)

Das sind aber schöne Stöckchen, die kann man bestimmt noch weiterverwenden!
Da ich morgen erst um 6 Uhr früh von der Maloche komme, muß ich schon bis 12e pennen. Deswegen starten wir um 13 Uhr bei mir und wollten uns um 14 Uhr am Nordmannsturm mit noch 2 Leuten treffen.
Passt euch das?
Bis denne!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. September 2008)

Bei dir, heißt das in Barsinghausen? Wenn ja, BBW?
Kannst du mir nochmal deine Handynummer geben? Hab deine nicht mehr.

Edit: Ich nehme morgen die S-Bahn um 10:33 aus Hannover. Bin dann um kurz nach 11 in Wennigsen. Nur, falls noch jemand dazustoßen möchte...
Johann


----------



## schwermetall (28. September 2008)

Das sind aber feine Stöckchen, da im Bild.
Endlich mal wieder ein Grund Bunny-Hops zu üben.
Und wo ich schon beim Thema Bild bin,
ich hab da noch 2 Bilder aus der Wildruhezone.
Endlich hat man den von MTBs verdichteten Boden mal wieder aufgelockert.
So richtig kuschelig ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. September 2008)

George Orwell schrieb dazu sinngemäß: "Alle Waldbenutzer sind gleich, aber einige Waldbenutzer sind gleicher"

Oder ?


----------



## marcx (28. September 2008)

haben am donnerstag auch wieder n paar "kleinere äste" ausm weg geräumt, nur der baum kurz vorm parkplatz waldkater war dann doch zu groß^^


----------



## Madeba (29. September 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> "Alle Waldbenutzer sind gleich, aber einige Waldbenutzer sind gleicher"



ohne jetzt die Eigentumsverhältnisse im Deister zu kennen, aber zwischen Besitzer und Benutzer gibts schon Unterschiede...


----------



## exto (29. September 2008)

Wollt ihr euch *diese* Diskussion tatsächlich schon wieder von so nem drittklassigen Käseblattschreiberling aufdrängen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (29. September 2008)

Super Runde gestern! 
Vielen Dank an alle. 
Wird  nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass ich mit war.

-jimmy


----------



## Madeba (29. September 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wollt ihr euch *diese* Diskussion tatsächlich schon wieder von so nem drittklassigen Käseblattschreiberling aufdrängen lassen


nee, eigentlich nicht, mich stört nur das gebetsmühlenartige "wir sind die Guten, ommmmmhh...."

aber laß uns mal fürs nächste Jahr planen: 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das war das härteste, was ich bisher mitgemacht hab. duisburg war nen witz dagegen.



wie wärs hiermit ?


----------



## wurzelpistensau (29. September 2008)

Zu den Stöckchenlegern: 
Im unteren Teil des Barbygrabs wurden absichtlich die geraden Linien zugelegt, damit es nicht langweilig in direkter Linie nach unten geht. Da hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht! Sieht man auch an den neuen Linien, die mit Stöcken sichtbar gemacht wurden. Leider entstehen vor schönen Kurven immer wieder neue Linien, die schnurstracks und geradeaus nach unten führen. Offensichtlich sind viele Leute mit dem Fahren von Kurven überfordert. Zu dem Thema will bestimmt noch jemand etwas sagen!? 

Ich finde die neuen Linien jedenfalls ok. Wobei meinetwegen alle Linien bleiben könnten. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht alles zulegen, was ansatzweise gerade ist, aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache...


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. September 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> nee, eigentlich nicht, mich stört nur das gebetsmühlenartige "wir sind die Guten, ommmmmhh...."
> 
> aber laß uns mal fürs nächste Jahr planen:
> 
> ...


 

 eigentlich genau das richtige für uns " bekloppte ". 

 nur der zeitpunkt ist denkbar ungünstig :-( 

 eine woche später ist duisburg, wo ich definitiv wieder starten werde


----------



## Surtre (29. September 2008)

wurzelpistensau schrieb:


> Zu den Stöckchenlegern:
> Im unteren Teil des Barbygrabs wurden absichtlich die geraden Linien zugelegt, damit es nicht langweilig in direkter Linie nach unten geht. Da hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht! Sieht man auch an den neuen Linien, die mit Stöcken sichtbar gemacht wurden. Leider entstehen vor schönen Kurven immer wieder neue Linien, die schnurstracks und geradeaus nach unten führen. Offensichtlich sind viele Leute mit dem Fahren von Kurven überfordert. Zu dem Thema will bestimmt noch jemand etwas sagen!?
> 
> Ich finde die neuen Linien jedenfalls ok. Wobei meinetwegen alle Linien bleiben könnten. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht alles zulegen, was ansatzweise gerade ist, aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache...



Die Stämme blockierten alle Linien, also die geraden, unebenen, alten, wie auch die neuen, glatten, kurvigen, Linien (die leider teilweise die Linien zu Spielereien verschlechtern)...


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. September 2008)

Ich glaub das wurde von 2 verschiedenen Parteien zugelegt, einmal die, die neue Linien machen wollten weil immer zuviel abgekürzt wird und deswegen alles immer grade wird, und einmal die, die halt alles zulegen um uns zu ärgern. Das is wohl ne ziemlich blöde Kombination. 
@Exto
Das lohnt echt nich mehr sich da drüber aufzuregen, deswegen beantworte ich jeden Zeitungsartikel in Zukunft mit meeehr biken!
Gestern war schon ma wieder sehr geil!
Grüße!!!


----------



## Deister Koffer (29. September 2008)

Na ja, die Paar Stämme.
Dort springt man rüber, alle Bäume unter einen Meter sollten doch möglich sein.
Und so wird das MTBlern doch auch gleich wider Spaßiger.
Aber gefährlich sind diese Stämme natürlich!.
Nur bedenkt auch das Wir in einen Wald unterwegs sind und dort ändert sich natürlich ständig die Umwelt.Oder motzt hier ürgent wer, über zwei -Meter-Sprüng nach einer Kurve .Lasst den Stöckchenlegern doch auch ihren Spaß und versucht so unterwegs zu sein das ihr nicht Stürzt. Oder meint ihr das am ,,Gardasee  ein  Stöckchenlegern rumläuft . 
Verdammt , ihr seit schon fast wie Rennradler.Oh ,,Oh ein Wurzel ,,ich brauch 2.2 Reifen und 200mm Federweg.
Gruß
Koffer


----------



## toschi (29. September 2008)

Servus, mal was anderes zwischendurch, ich bin im November in Bad Münder zum Seminar, das beginnt am Montag und ich möchte gern am WE zuvor anreisen um die eine oder andere Tour zu fahren. Könnt Ihr mir nen Tip geben wo ein gutes Hallenbad mit Sauna und evtl. nen guter Italiener zu finden ist, kenne mich gar nicht aus und wäre für Tips dankbar. Gern auch per PM 

Danke

toschi


----------



## exto (30. September 2008)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Na ja, die Paar Stämme.
> Dort springt man rüber, alle Bäume unter einen Meter sollten doch möglich sein.
> Und so wird das MTBlern doch auch gleich wider Spaßiger.
> Aber gefährlich sind diese Stämme natürlich!.
> ...




Hat sich ja keiner aufgeregt...

Der Vergleich mit den Rennradlern gefällt mir  Bin letztens auf ein Grüppchen "gestoßen", dass sich schimpfend abmühte, eine Haarnadelkurve auf dem Weserradweg zu meistern. Alles Mädchen! (Tschuldigung an alle mitlesenden Damen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2008)

sehr geehrte teilnehmer des für heute geplanten nightrides 



 aufgrund des zur zeit vorherschenden tiefdruckgebietes mit teils andauernden niederschlägen 

 über niedersachsen und dem deister , den dadurch tiefen bodenverhältnissen im wald 

 möchte ich meinerseits von einer teilnahme des selbigen absehen 



 auch aus umwelt-, jagd- und naturschutzgründen möchte ich nicht für vielleicht durch meine stollenreifen verursachte bodenerrosion , 

den herztod eines verschreckten wildes oder der plötzlichen flucht eines schon im visier eines jägers oder försters gestellten wildes , verantwortlich gemacht werden 

 ich bitte daher mein fehlen heute zu entschuldigen 

 waidmann's dank 

 hoerman


----------



## Madeba (30. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aufgrund des zur zeit vorherschenden tiefdruckgebietes (...blabla...) von einer teilnahme ... absehen



WEICHEI ! 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> oder der plötzlichen flucht eines schon im visier eines jägers ... gestellten wildes



da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, dafür bist Du ja dann hinter Kimme und Korn zu sehen


----------



## schappi (30. September 2008)

Ja, 
ich würde sagen aus gegebenem Wetter sagen wir den NR für heute ab.
@madeba,
kannst du Toschi bei seiner Anfrage helfen, ist ja deine Heimat. Wir sind ja "über den Deister"
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sehr geehrte teilnehmer des für heute geplanten nightrides
> aufgrund des zur zeit vorherschenden tiefdruckgebietes mit teils andauernden niederschlägen über niedersachsen und dem deister , den dadurch tiefen bodenverhältnissen im wald möchte ich meinerseits von einer teilnahme des selbigen absehen
> auch aus umwelt-, jagd- und naturschutzgründen möchte ich nicht für vielleicht durch meine stollenreifen verursachte bodenerrosion ,
> den herztod eines verschreckten wildes oder der plötzlichen flucht eines schon im visier eines jägers oder försters gestellten wildes , verantwortlich gemacht werden
> ...


 
dito

Ich überlege aber, mal gröhlend mit Stirnlampe durch den Wald zu joggen, um auch anderen waldnutzenden Gruppe Vorurteile und Presse zu verschaffen.


----------



## taxifolia (30. September 2008)

Hab´heute Mittag den Jäger mit Revier Heisterburg getroffen-und ein bischen geärgert. Er liefert für Homers Party übrigens das Bier und weiß ( jetzt ), dass Homer begeisterter Bergradfahrer ist Sooo klein ist die Welt. 

taxi


----------



## toschi (30. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> [email protected],
> kannst du Toschi bei seiner Anfrage helfen, ist ja deine Heimat. Wir sind ja "über den Deister"
> Gruß
> Schappi


Danke, mir wurde schon ausreichend geholfen 

gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. September 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hab´heute Mittag den Jäger mit Revier Heisterburg getroffen-und ein bischen geärgert. Er liefert für Homers Party übrigens das Bier und weiß ( jetzt ), dass Homer begeisterter Bergradfahrer ist Sooo klein ist die Welt.
> 
> taxi



Ich sag ja :
mit Kumpels wie dir braucht man keine Feinde mehr!


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich sag ja :
> mit Kumpels wie dir braucht man keine Feinde mehr!



das macht taxi mit absicht . ( er darf ja sonst keine werbung machen )
auch ein jurist braucht kundschaft und so bekommt er immer neue kunden  

entweder homer oder den jäger


----------



## exto (30. September 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das macht taxi mit absicht . ( er darf ja sonst keine werbung machen )
> auch ein jurist braucht kundschaft und so bekommt er immer neue kunden
> 
> entweder homer oder den jäger



ECHT? 

Ich dachte, das gilt nur für Ärzte. Na dann muss man sich ja nicht wundern, dass namentlich bekannte Barsinhausener  Juristen sich ihr Brot nebenher mit kompromittierenden Hähnchenbuden-Spionagefotos sichern.

A propos "Homers Bierlieferung": Ich freue mich schon auf Samstach. Hoffe nur, dass niemand wegen irgend nem Tiefdruckschaiss oder sowas absacht


----------



## Scott-y (30. September 2008)

Homer´s Party?
Nur weil ich nicht mehr Rad fahren kann, müßt ihr mich doch nicht von der Einladung streichen Ihr seid soooo gemein.  Dabei lege ich schon wieder ganz tapfer inkognito (28"Damenfahrrad mit 2 Körbchen) Kilometer zurück. Vom Arzt ,zum Krankengymnasten und kleiner Einkäufe, was halt so in 2 Körbchen passt nur das Wetter ist Sch.... schlechter als ich dacht.


----------



## taxifolia (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieso darf ich ( und ein Arzt) nicht werben ? Die Zeiten sind vorbei, juhuu 
Wenn ich hier weiter geärgert werde, erzähl´ ich dem Biertypen, dass die übelsten Waldbodenmassakkerer ( kann man das so schreiben ?) und Wildvergrämer nebst Rädelsführer anwesend sein werden, worauf der Sachen aus seinem Waffenraum schaufelt ( besser: fährt), von denen ihr euch nicht vortstellen könnt, dass es die gibt. 

Oder ´ne Nummer kleiner: Das Bier schmeckt ********.
Viel Spaß.

taxi


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2008)

Mal was gegen die Sturmtiefdepression:
Neues vom kleinen Marienkäfer:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kuJScsGUFB4&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=eZy7hwBlNu0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVmqfVV-wUU
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_en2rOOGwYY&NR=1

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Wieso darf ich ( und ein Arzt) nicht werben ? Die Zeiten sind vorbei, juhuu
> Wenn ich hier weiter geärgert werde, erzähl´ ich dem Biertypen, dass die übelsten Waldbodenmassakkerer ( kann man das so schreiben ?) und Wildvergrämer nebst Rädelsführer anwesend sein werden, worauf der Sachen aus seinem Waffenraum schaufelt ( besser: fährt), von denen ihr euch nicht vortstellen könnt, dass es die gibt.
> 
> Oder ´ne Nummer kleiner: Das Bier schmeckt ********.
> ...



Pezze, Pezze ging in Laden wollt nen 10er Käse haben....


----------



## Jimmy (1. Oktober 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2008)

Haste ne Taucherbrille und nen Neoprenanzug für mich?
Dann komm ich mit.
Habe schon vorne den Muddy Marry mit der Guey Gluey Compound in 2,5 (kann ich mit 1,5 bar fahren) draufgezogen in Erwartung der nassen Wurzeln.
Die mischung ist eine wirkliche Nässemischung, weich und Dämpfung ohne Ende.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimmy (1. Oktober 2008)

Standardausstattung.
Nein im Ernst, wenn es von Oben nicht mehr ganz so schlimm ist, hätte ich Lust. Auf Grund meiner Anreise nur nicht so spät.
Edit: Wenn ich kommen werde, dann wohl schon so gegen 14 Uhr und Rund um den Nordmannsturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Haste ne Taucherbrille und nen Neoprenanzug für mich?
> Schappi


 

 taucherbrille und neoprenanzug hätt ich für dich .



 soll ich dir den heute noch vorbeibringen *lach* ? 

 sag bescheid, wann's morgen losgehen soll 

 den spaß und anblick lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen *lachweg* 

 muhhaaaaaa !!!   bei dem gedanken an den anblick bekomm ich das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier weiter geärgert werde, erzähl´ ich dem Biertypen, dass die übelsten Waldbodenmassakkerer ( kann man das so schreiben ?) und Wildvergrämer nebst Rädelsführer anwesend sein werden, worauf der Sachen aus seinem Waffenraum schaufelt ( besser: fährt), von denen ihr euch nicht vortstellen könnt, dass es die gibt.
> 
> taxi



Wir sollten gelegentlich mal ein paar Worte über deine latenten Gewaltphantasien wechseln...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Oktober 2008)

was heißt hier latente Gewaltphantasien ?? der Mann trägt seinen Zorn quasi auf der Stirn spazieren  , darum ist er ja Anwalt geworden  
ich glaube Ihn auch schonmal in Nebenrollen einschlägiger Quentin Terentino Filme gesehen zu haben
...kill pussycat kill !!


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2008)

was neues:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BdbrZDAOg9Q&feature=related


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo meine Sonnenscheinchen 

Meine Frau sagt, ich fahre Freitag Rad, weil es da nicht regnet 
Wer fährt mit ?
Zeit, Ort und Wahl der Waffen klären wir später 

Roudy

PS: Der knitterfreie Hut paßt nicht. Hätte also einen "661 Full Comp" "XL" "Graphit" in Größe 60-62 (mein Kopf hat 58-59) abzugeben, da zu klein.
Für´n Fuffy ist er deiner ohne 3-2-1


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich muß am Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag leider Dachboden isolieren, sonst wäre ich da bei. (naja vieleicht später Nachmittag?)

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (2. Oktober 2008)

..würd´gern Samstag oder Sonntag fahren, bevorzugt Samstag ( wenn die Erkältung weg ist).

@ Schappi: Oh-ho, zu Hausarbeiten verdonnert worden, was ?
Isolierarbeiten, bevorzugt mit Stein oder Glaswolle, gehören zu den beliebtesten Arbeiten der Welt ( kratz, kratz, hust), wenn dann noch die Sonne scheint - toll 
Beileid.
taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Oktober 2008)

freitag ist i.O. 

 lass uns mal wieder ein wenig fritzzen 



 ne kleine drop - und jumpsession mit ner kleinen tour


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..würd´gern Samstag oder Sonntag fahren, bevorzugt Samstag ( wenn die Erkältung weg ist).
> 
> @ Schappi: Oh-ho, zu Hausarbeiten verdonnert worden, was ?
> Isolierarbeiten, bevorzugt mit Stein oder Glaswolle, gehören zu den beliebtesten Arbeiten der Welt ( kratz, kratz, hust), wenn dann noch die Sonne scheint - toll
> ...



Taxi
was macht das neue Bike?
Wann stellst du es vor?

Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte Zeit zum stöbern... So siehts aus wenns Spaß macht und wenn man es kann. Selbst mit Ausrutscher.
[YT="http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IYjTzq2xisU"][/YT]
 Irgent etwas mach ich falsch ich kiege den Link zu YOU TUPE nicht hin.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Taxi
> was macht das neue Bike?
> Wann stellst du es vor?
> 
> Schappi


 
Habe ich was verpaßt ?
Zeigen !


----------



## taxifolia (2. Oktober 2008)

Mann, das ist hier vielleicht ein Tratschportal....

Bevor mich alle löchern, hier die packende Geschichte in aller Kürze :
Letzten Freitag habe ich vom LKW runter ein Poison Curare ( ja, ja ich weiß...) gekauft, gebraucht, Forke: Junior T 170mm , Fox Vanilla R, XT komplett, Hayes 9 203mm vo. und hi., Nokian- Reifen 2.5 NBX auf Sun Rhino, Roox Sattelstütze und anderer Quatsch mehr, unter anderem Kona Pedalen mit diesen doofen Madenschrauben drin- will die einer ? 
Einmal ausprobiert bisher, geht überraschend gut, auch bergauf. Gewicht: 17 !!!!kg , das meiste sind Reifen. 
Bei 350  inkl.  frei Haus- Lieferung aus dem Ruhrpott konnte ich nicht nein sagen, egal wie es sein würde- dafür kann man im Berggasthaus Niedersachsen in Gehrden gerade so mit seiner Freundin  2x Essen gehen 

Fotos gibt es keine , muss nämlich ARBEITEN !
NEIN, ich kann keine weiteren tollen aktuellen Räder aus anderen Ecken Deutschlands für um 300, 00  beschaffen

Bis dann 
taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Oktober 2008)

Hui  !

Wann willst du das Gift in den Wald bringen?
Morgen?

Gruß

=> EDV :effektive Diskretions Vervielfältigung


----------



## taxifolia (2. Oktober 2008)

ne roudy, lieber nicht morgen, bin ziemlich erkältet und schlepp´ mich so hin.
Sa. oder So. wär besser, mal sehen.

Jedenfalls muss ICH kein Dach isolieren- is nämmich schon  

taxi


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mann, das ist hier vielleicht ein Tratschportal....
> 
> Bevor mich alle löchern, hier die packende Geschichte in aller Kürze :
> Letzten Freitag habe ich vom LKW runter ein Poison Curare ( ja, ja ich weiß...) gekauft, gebraucht, Forke: Junior T 170mm , Fox Vanilla R, XT komplett, Hayes 9 203mm vo. und hi., Nokian- Reifen 2.5 NBX auf Sun Rhino, Roox Sattelstütze und anderer Quatsch mehr, unter anderem Kona Pedalen mit diesen doofen Madenschrauben drin- will die einer ?
> ...



Aloah,
früher nannte man solche Käufe: "Vom LKW *gefallen*"
Herr Anwalt, Herr Anwalt........Tzztzztzz

Also dann viiiiiieeeel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.

Bis bald im Wald (oder vor Gericht)
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mann, das ist hier vielleicht ein Tratschportal....
> 
> - dafür kann man im Berggasthaus Niedersachsen in Gehrden gerade so mit seiner Freundin  2x Essen gehen
> Bis dann
> taxi




waas du hast jetzt eine Geliebte mit der du dich immer am Gehrdener Berg triffst?

Darum kommst du in letzter Zeit nicht mehr zum Biken

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich muß am Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag leider Dachboden isolieren, sonst wäre ich da bei. (naja vieleicht später Nachmittag?)



ich kenne da einen, der verkauft Isolierung vom LKW 
wenn Du noch Handschuhe und Einmal-Anzüge brauchst, komm kurz rum.


----------



## Loni (2. Oktober 2008)

wurden Ort und Zeit nun schon geklärt?
ich frag wg evtl Teilnahme


----------



## taxifolia (2. Oktober 2008)

..ja Loni,

Deine freiwillige Teilnahme bei Schappis Dachisolierungsarbeiten am Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag wird hiermit bestätigt. 

Finde Dich in Sorsum bitte ab 5: 30 Uhr ein.

Die lybische Wüste wir Dir wie das Paradies erscheinen.

Taxi


----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Die lybische Wüste wir Dir wie das Paradies erscheinen.
> 
> Taxi



libysch !!!!


----------



## Loni (2. Oktober 2008)

lübüsch!


----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2008)

Au weia. Das Wetter wird herbstlich. Da werden die Bike-Themen wieder mal zugunsten völlig sinnentleerter Schwafelei in den Hintergrund gedrängt...

Ich steh' drauf!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsch euch am WE viel Spaß im Deister! Dieses Mal kann ich leider nicht dabei sein... 
Johann


----------



## exto (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir erwarten natürlich genaueste Berichterstattung! Is klar, oder???


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Oktober 2008)

Na klar, Kamera ist eingepackt. Irgendwo zwischen den ganzen Regensachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (3. Oktober 2008)

Wer fährt denn heut, ab Vormittag im Deister?

Der Tintin


----------



## chris2305 (3. Oktober 2008)

WIR!!! unbekannter Weise, das kann man aber mal ändern


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Oktober 2008)

@ dhf 

mecker du noch mal über schlechtes wetter 

sei froh, das wir hier sind und nicht da :

http://saalbach.com/live-cams.94.0.html?&L=0


----------



## quasibinaer (3. Oktober 2008)

Tag zusammen.

Falls das einer von den "locals" hier noch rechtzeitig sieht: Das Wetter draussen ist spitze und ich hab große Lust, mich auf den Drahtesel zu schwingen und ein paar HM zu vernichten. Nur: Ich weiss nicht wirklich, wo ich das hier (bzw. im Deister) tun könnte. Ich wohne erst seit kurzem in Hannover und bis bisher noch nicht zum auskundschaften geschweige denn zum fahren gekommen. Falls mich also ein paar Leute mitnehmen wollenm wär das super. 

Alternativ wäre auch ein einfache wegbeschreibung zu den Trails toll, mein Torque und ich brauchen nämlich Auslauf. 
Am besten wäre ein Beschreibung mit Bahnhof, ich komme nämlich per Bahn aus der Stadt. Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## schappi (3. Oktober 2008)

Also;
du fährst mit der S Bahn nach Wennigsen,
Fährst dann zum Waldparkplatz Waldkater am Ende der Hülsebrinkstr, Da ist eine große Karte des Deisters. da suchst du die Münderner Heerstr. Die fährst du hoch und schaust mal rechts und links da wirst du schon was finden und auch Locals sehen Ansonsten kannst du noch weiter zum Annaturm fahren und dort Leute mit ähnlichen Bikes wie deinem ansprechen, Die werden dich bestimmt mitnehmen.
Ich muss leider Dachboden isolieren, juck,juck kratz,kratz.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## quasibinaer (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke! Dann düse ich mal los 

Falls sich noch jemand anschliessen möchte: ich nehme die Bahn um 14:33 ab HBF und bin dann um 15:02 in Wennigsen. Schwarzes Canyon Torque 7, einfach anquatschen


----------



## Loni (3. Oktober 2008)

so, ich hab ne feine Tour auf Benther und Gehrdener gemacht. 4 h. TRAUMHAFT!!!
heut wär ein guter Tag für die klBT gewesen, aber Schappi will sich ja lieber dem Juckreiz ausliefern... aber kommen bestimmt noch schöne Tage


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Oktober 2008)

so, kommen auch grad aus dem deister wieder .

wetter war spitzenmäßig. 

haben ne jumpsession gemacht. erst grabweg, dropland 
und weiter zur bmx-bahn. 
immer schön die sprünge geübt usw.

zum schluss hatte ich dann auch rudi soweit , das grab zu versuchen . 

und was soll ich sagen :  

*ER IST ES GESPRUNGEN !!!* 

und das ganze sogar 2 x  sah richtig gut aus 

*@ exto - so langsam wärst du dann auch mal dran*


----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Gefühl hab ich dann aber langsam auch...

Ich hab heute nach Rüsselseuchenpause auch was tolles gemacht. Solltet ihr auch mal versuchen:

1 1/2 Stunden *Rennrad* fahren in Schwuchtelstrümpfen und Sonnenbrille. Hat irgendwie auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Oktober 2008)

wie sieht das aus nächsten Dienstag mit einer Abendrunde mit licht?
Wetter soll ganz gut werden:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so, kommen auch grad aus dem deister wieder .
> wetter war spitzenmäßig.
> haben ne jumpsession gemacht. erst grabweg, dropland
> und weiter zur bmx-bahn.
> ...



Dank Hoermans Geduld 
Gefühlte 145x habe ich Grab und Drop verweigert, bin aber andere größere Sachen locker gefahren. Kurz vor Ende dachte ich dann - jetzt gehts.
Den ersten Versuch habe ich dermaßen verkackt.  Bin mit dem Vorderrad in die Landung geditscht, Gabel schlug durch aber ich nicht hin. [Danke Fox]
Der zweite war dann besser.
Wann glaube ich endlich dran, das Tempo fast alles ist.
Hoerman ist auf der BMX-Bahn einen Double von fast 3 Metern gesprungen 
Dahinter ist ein Sprung wie das Grab, nur doppelt so hoch und ins Gefälle, den haben wir beide genommen wie eine Bordsteinkante  

Ein geiler Trailtag mit immerhin 31 km und 950 hm und 1 Liter Adrenalin.


----------



## quasibinaer (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich war (s.o.) mit Daniel unterwegs, um den Annaturm rum. Sehr feine Sache. Allerdings habe ich oben beim Druck anpassen statt der Ventilkappe irgendwie das ganze Ventil erwischt, das Resultat war ein etwas platter Vorderreifen. Ging aber trotzdem noch gut und wird (mit mehr Druck im Reifen) wiederholt!


----------



## McNim (4. Oktober 2008)

Moin auch,

so wird mal Zeit, dass ich mich mal endlich vorstelle. Seit dem ich mir im Frühjahr mal ein neues Bike geleistet habe (...seit zehn Jahren), verfolge ich das Forum ab und zu.

Mittlerweile habe ich im Deister schon ein paar Trails gefunden und sehe mal immer ein paar von euch. Bin leider immer allein unterwegs.

Ich komme immer mit dem Bike aus Hannover und fahr im Deister immer das, worauf ich Lust habe. Bin eher der Tourenfahrer aber fahre gerne die Trails runter ... an den Drops vorbei  ...(wenn ich mehr mache und mich packe, dann gibt es Schimpfe *g*)

Also wenn mal das Wetter mal wieder so wie Freitag / Samstag wird, würde ich mich mal gerne einer Tour anschließen.

...natürlich nur, wenn mich mal einer mitnehmen will


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2008)

Klar nehmen wir dich mit!

Sag einfach bescheid, daß du dabei sein willst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin wieder da 
Das Brocken-Rocken war eine nette Veranstaltung im Harz. 95 Leute aus Lübeck bis Schweiz, Räder von Scott Spark mit ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze D) bis SX Trail. (achja, und ein paar Litevilles...)
Die Trails sind dort komplett anders als im Deister, überall liegen Felsbrocken mittem auf dem Trail . Die Wege sind alle miteinander schwerer zu fahren als im Deister.
Ein Nightride mit 60 Leuten ist übrigens auch lustig, vor allem wenn davon ca. 58 ne Wilma haben 
Also: Nächstes Mal einfach mitkommen!
Bilder gibts noch, wenn ich sie geschickt bekomme, hab selber kein einziges gemacht

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens: Die Fotos von Barntrup sind online!


----------



## Phil81 (5. Oktober 2008)

@Samy 

Zum Glück liegen diese Brocken da alle rum. Wenns nicht ist wie an der Steinernen Renne würde ich sagen noch viel zu wenige 

Freut mich das es dir gefallen hat fands selber auch mega geil. Schade nur das ich schon gestern abend weg mustte. Und so hoch war die Liteville quote auch wieder nicht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ach Quatsch, du weißt ja: Wenns trocken ist, fahr ich die Steinerne Rinne durch. Ich hatte auch nen schlechten Tag, und der Wind auch noch und überhaupt...


----------



## schappi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Bergetour mit Beleuchtung morgen abend 19:30 Uhr?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pebblesathome (6. Oktober 2008)

na klar doch.
bin grad aus dem sonnigen süden zurück und möcht mal frieren.
meine lampe ist auch eingetroffen, also bin ich dabei.

gruß
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Bergetour mit Beleuchtung morgen abend 19:30 Uhr?
> Gruß
> Schappi



yes 

treffpunkt 19.30 h bei dir zu hause ?

werd dann schon mal die lampen auf helm und lenker montieren


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, du weißt ja: Wenns trocken ist, fahr ich die Steinerne Rinne durch. Ich hatte auch nen schlechten Tag, und der Wind auch noch und überhaupt...



Wo ist denn die St. Rinne ? 
Felsen.....hört sich nach Magdeburger Weg oder so an ???

Hat einer ne Aufzeichnung (GPS) 

@Samy: hats dich dahingerafft, hört sich ja nicht so gut an dein Tag 

Gruß
DHF

*P.S wenn Hoerman sich wieder zum Biken verabredet, dann muß das Wetter wohl besser werden . Danke für die Vorhersage *


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2008)

ähm ja, so wie ich das verstanden hab, ist die St. Rinne sozusagen die Verlängerung de Bärenstieges, falls dir das hilft. GPS Tracks habe ich nicht, dürfen (laut checkb) auch nicht veröffentlicht werden.
Die St. Rinne ist aber wirklich kaum fahrbar, auch im Trockenen nicht. Besser sind da z.B. der Pfarrstieg nach Schierke runter und der Höllenstieg. 
Sagt mal Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder mal in den Harz fahrt, wäre  gerne dabei!
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ...
> Die St. Rinne ist aber wirklich kaum fahrbar, auch im Trockenen nicht.



hört sich ganz danach an, als wenn wir mal wieder dringend in den harz müssten


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ähm ja, so wie ich das verstanden hab, ist die St. Rinne sozusagen die Verlängerung de Bärenstieges, falls dir das hilft. GPS Tracks habe ich nicht, dürfen (laut checkb) auch nicht veröffentlicht werden.
> Die St. Rinne ist aber wirklich kaum fahrbar, auch im Trockenen nicht. Besser sind da z.B. der Pfarrstieg nach Schierke runter und der Höllenstieg.
> Sagt mal Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder mal in den Harz fahrt, wäre  gerne dabei!
> Johann



Pfarrstieg und Höllenstieg ist mir bekannt wo das ist, sind wir aber noch nicht gefahren dieses Jahr
Bärenstieg? Ist das bei der Wolfswarte?
Ist auch egal, nächstes Jahr schaffen wir hoffentlich mehr als 3 Touren im Harz 

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung. Lässt sich aber bestimmt rausfinden, da das ja eingezeichnete Wanderwege sind. Wie gesagt: Nächstes Mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## exto (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht schaff ich's dann ja auch mal, dass ihr mich mit in den Harz nehmt...


----------



## chris2305 (6. Oktober 2008)

Das Ding von der Wolfswarte runter ist sehr lecker und sehr steinig. Macht irre Laune!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Oktober 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Das Ding von der Wolfswarte runter ist sehr lecker und sehr steinig. Macht irre Laune!!



stimmt nicht ganz . da gibt´s leckerere sachen  :





der magdeburger weg macht mehr laune 





dagegen ist die wolfswarte ein kindergeburtstag


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Oktober 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Das Ding von der Wolfswarte runter ist sehr lecker und sehr steinig. Macht irre Laune!!



Der vor der Wolfswarte heisst glaube ich Butterstieg. Meinst du den ?
hoermanns Bilder sind ja nicht der Butterstieg, geht aber auch von der Wolfswarte runter. hat der eigentlich einen Namen?
@exto: wir nehmen dich mit, aber nur wen du nüchtern bist  hab ja schlimme Sachen gehört  vom WE

DHF


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welcher Trail das jetzt war, aber das ist mein einziges Foto vom BR:


----------



## schappi (6. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> yes
> 
> treffpunkt 19.30 h bei dir zu hause ?
> 
> werd dann schon mal die lampen auf helm und lenker montieren



richtig um 19:30 uhr bei mir
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (7. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ganz . da gibt´s leckerere sachen  :
> 
> Das stellt ja auch niemand in Frage!! Leckerer gibt es immer


----------



## exto (7. Oktober 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @exto: wir nehmen dich mit, aber nur wen du nüchtern bist  hab ja schlimme Sachen gehört  vom WE
> 
> DHF



Kann ja gar nich sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (7. Oktober 2008)

Hm, auch wenns etwas knapp ist, wo trefft ihr euch, ich muss mal schauen ob ich eine halbwegs brauchbare Lampe finde, wenn ja, dann komme ich...


----------



## schappi (8. Oktober 2008)

Jungs war war ein schöner erster Nightride der WS 2088/2009.

ich hätte ja gerne eure Gesichter gesehen, als ich im Steinbruch "plötzlich weg war" als ich in das Steilstück fuhr. (das müssen wir an der Stelle noch einmal ausweiten, dort gibt es ein ganzes Netzwerk von Trails von der Güte)
Wenn man nicht weiß was kommt ist das bestimmt ein schöner Kick.
Ab jetzt jeden Dienstag 19:00 Uhr. Nächsten Dienstag treffen bei Holzmüller 
an der B217

Pebbles,
deine neue Lampe ist der Burner!!
wenn die nur nicht so teuer wäre.

bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## danieLQ (8. Oktober 2008)

was für lampen könnt ihr denn so empfehlen? (welche im bereich des bezahlbaren liegen xD)


----------



## schappi (8. Oktober 2008)

Mirage evo+ evox ist das minimum:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...ssung?osCsid=0f5fadb632f9c07c8235285485a5d799

Besser ist Sima Karma am Lenker und Sigma power LED Black auf dem Helm:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...ssung?osCsid=0f5fadb632f9c07c8235285485a5d799
http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...ssung?osCsid=0f5fadb632f9c07c8235285485a5d799
Hope vision 4 led ist Luxus aber super toll:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/H...O-Zul?osCsid=0f5fadb632f9c07c8235285485a5d799
gruß
schappi


----------



## danieLQ (8. Oktober 2008)

mein lieber mann


----------



## danieLQ (8. Oktober 2008)

bei der Mirage evo+ evox .. das sind ja 2 lampen ... kommen beide an den lenker oder kann man auch die 2te irgendwo anders hinklemmen? 

also quasi eine an den helm und eine an den lenker .. geht das? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Oktober 2008)

z.B. an den Helm?

Wie siehts an dem WE 26./27.10. mit einer Harztour aus? Es müsste mich nur jemand mitnehmen, mit einer Zugfahrt geht ja schon der halbe Tag drauf...
Johann


----------



## schappi (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man nicht eine Superlampe ala Hope Vision 4 oder Lupine Wilma hat, 2 Lampen: eine breitstrahlende an den Lenker eine weitstrahlende auf den Helm.
Nur mit Lampe auf dem Lenker stehst du in der Kurve im Dunkeln.
auf Singletrails brauchst du das Licht wo du hinschaust
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## danieLQ (8. Oktober 2008)

achso ja und das is ja bei der Mirage evo+ evox der fall ... also denke ich das ich das wohl dann mal nehmen werde .. will schließlich auch mit durch die dunkelheit fahren


----------



## danieLQ (8. Oktober 2008)

wär ne überlöegung wert .. lust hätte ich auf jedenfall schon .. nur der 26 is n sonntag ... könnte auch nen großen firmenwagen von mir organisieren da passen ca 5 bikes rein und 3 pers.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch schonmal ein Anfang!



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hört sich ganz danach an, als wenn wir mal wieder dringend in den harz müssten





exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaff ich's dann ja auch mal, dass ihr mich mit in den Harz nehmt...



Hoerman, exto, DHF, Schappi!? Wie siehts aus?
Johann


----------



## danieLQ (8. Oktober 2008)

wie siehst es denn am wochenende aus? wetter soll schön werden also auf in den deister  vieleicht finden sich ja nen par leute für sonntag morgen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Mirage evo+ evox ist das minimum:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...ssung?osCsid=0f5fadb632f9c07c8235285485a5d799
> 
> gruß
> schappi



Minimum ist genau richtig.
Man kommt klar, aber ein zweites Mal würde ich sie nicht kaufen.


----------



## Phil81 (8. Oktober 2008)

@samy Das Wochenende bin ich leider verhindert aber wie versprochen sage ich dir beim Nächsten Harz Trip rechtzeitig bescheid. 
Du hast ja in den 3 Tagen nur die Spitze des Eisberges kennen gelernt da gibt es noch viel viel mehr


----------



## Scott-y (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr Licht wollt ...Ich meine richtig Licht für einen Materialwert und etwasBastelgeschick von120 habt ihr so einen Brenner wie meinen. 2h Licht bei 55W  da kreuselt sich das Laub vor deinem Rad. Die Lichtstreuung ist selbst bei der 35W10° völlig ausreichend. Der einzige Nachteil den ich sehe ist das das ganze zusammen 1,4kg wiegt, aber das Licht ist um welten besser als bei der EVO. Achso und keine Chance für entgegenkommende Verkehrsteilnehmer, die sehen nichts außer Licht.


----------



## _Sync_ (9. Oktober 2008)

Selbstbau. Lions und n COB 7W Modul sollte ausreichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (9. Oktober 2008)

Thema Lampe:

Als ich mich das letzte Mal mit dem Thema Lampe beschäftigt habe, bin ich für eine vernünftige Lösung auf über 200  Materialkosten gekommen (mit  4 cree oder seoul z4 power leds)
Selberbauen ist imho Unfug, weil es zu teuer ist und hinterher aussieht wie selbst gebaut, außerdem kann man auch einiges falsch machen.
Mittlerweile gibt es Taschenlampen ( z.B. Romisen RC-T5), die ein vierfach cree Lampenkopf tragen und gleißend hell sind, Kostenpunkt etwa 60 , Ausleuchtung soll super sein.
Für 120 gibt es also zwei davon. 

gruß

taxi


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2008)

Au Weia!

Die Ritter der Nacht rüsten schon wieder auf um Bambi beim Abendmahl zu erschrecken. 

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviel Geld und Gehirnschmalz man dafür investieren kann, hinter nem Lichtfleck her durch den Wald zu braten.

Falls wirklich jemand akuten Bedarf hinsichtlich einer Beratung zum Verbraten seines Vermögens im Zusammenhang mit dem Bergradsport hat, bin ich gern bereit, meine Kontonummer rauszurücken


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Au Weia!
> 
> Die Ritter der Nacht rüsten schon wieder auf um Bambi beim Abendmahl zu erschrecken.
> 
> ...


 

 was kostet denn die beratungsstunde bei dir? *lach*

 evtl. würde ich dann im bezug auf's vp free auf dich zurückkommen *grins*


----------



## Khost (9. Oktober 2008)

moin! ihr könnt mir hier bestimmt weiterhelfen!

ich möchte am we mit ein par freunden zum deister fahren und mal die freeridestrecken fahren. wir wollen am annaturm starten. 
wir wollen warscheilich mit dem zug hinfahren und jetzt wollt ich wissen wie wir am besten zum startpunkt kommen. also bis wohin mit zug und wie zum annaturm (bus?) und wo wir unten ankommen müssen um auch wieder nen bahnhof vorzufinden. müssen wir da kilometerweise berghoch radeln zum turm? oder welche möglichkeiten gibts da?


----------



## McNim (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an "Die Ritter der Nacht",

hier ist nochmal der neue. Habe es gestern nicht mehr zum Deister geschafft, bin nur kurz zum Benther Berg (3 X hoch) und dann nach Gehrden rüber. Allerdings bin ich teilweise auf Laub und Matsch wie auf Schmierseife gefahren. Wie sieht es im Deister aus, alles fahrbar und nimmt ihr mich evtl. am Wochenende mit wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss? Was genau wollt ihr den fahren, komme ich da hinterher?

Marius


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was kostet denn die beratungsstunde bei dir? *lach*



Normalerweise 48,30. Is billiger als n Klempner!

Für dich würd ich nen Sonderpreis machen, weil, da seh' ich so einiges an Beratungsbedarf...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Normalerweise 48,30. Is billiger als n Klempner!
> 
> Für dich würd ich nen Sonderpreis machen, weil, da seh' ich so einiges an Beratungsbedarf...


 

 das ist ja wucher !!!! 

 wenn ich ackern gehe, oder nachbarschafthilfe leiste *grins*,  nehm ich nur 20 - 25  !!! 

 so kommen wir natürlich nicht ins geschäft ;-) 



 das müssen wir wohl nochmal bei einem leckeren weizen besprechen *schmunzel*


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass es im Winterpokal schon ein zweites Team "Deisterfreun.de" gibt, hab ich im Winterpokalforum mal nen "Deisterfreun.de Winterpokal-Quassel-Fred" aufgemacht.

Guggst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361435

Vielleicht (Achtung Werbung ) bilden sich ja noch mehrere Teams unter der Deisterfreun.de-Flagge und es gibt nen lustigen Winter-Spaß-Wettbewerb.

Was ich ja mal so *RICHTICH* geil fänd, wäre ne Fortsetzung des WP nächsten August im Landschaftspark Duisburg 

Haut rein!!!


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das ist ja wucher !!!!



Da spricht die Schattenwirtschaft 

Hast wohl schon lange keinen Handwerker oder Dienstleister mehr "offiziell" beauftragt, oder? 

Für den Kurs kriegste normalerweise keine Rechnung mehr geschrieben. So mager bezahlt nur der Staat seine soziale Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2008)

@Khost

Am besten bis nach Barsinghausen oder Wennigsen von Hannover aus mit dem Zug anreisen. Von da in Wald und der Beschilderung folgen.
Zum Annaturm sollte man mit dem Bike kommen.
Rückfahrt mit Zug von den genannten Bahnhöfen.


----------



## taxifolia (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo khost,

der dichteste Bahnhof ist Wennigsen, im Wald stehen Holzschilder und Tafeln rum, Annaturm ist in Wennigsen auch ausgeschildert.
Man kommt immer gut hin und  weg, weil fast alle Käffer nördlich des Deisters einen Bahnhof haben und im 1/ 2 Stundentakt ein Zug nach H fährt.
Springe und Völksen haben auch Bahnanbindung.

Gruß taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall Sonntag in den Deister. Wahrscheinlich nehme ich die S-Bahn um 10:33 von Hannover Hbf, d.h. 11:00 in Wennigsen. Wer sich anschließen möchte, kann mich (oder uns, mal gucken) am Bahnhof in H oder Wennigsen treffen.
Johann


----------



## _Sync_ (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja, so ein 7W COB Modul kostet 20 Euro, hat mit seinen 530lm nun auch nicht deutlich weniger als vergleichbare LEDs wie so CREE XP-E (gut die MC-E knallen rein). Billige Lion Akkus kosten auch nichtmehr die Welt, oder man verwendet brauchbare NiMH. Die Steuerung ist da schon komplizierter, ist aber machbar (LTC1625 und Konsorten) und kostet auch nicht die Welt.
Gut, das Aussehen, ist natürlich ein Nachteil, dann weißt du aber das du es selber gebaut hast und wenn man mit GFK umgehen kann ist n schnuckeliges Gehäuse nicht das Ding..


----------



## danieLQ (9. Oktober 2008)

Falls ich es schaffe werde ich Sonntag auch um 11 Uhr in Wennigsten sein. Denk aber mal schon das ich es schaffe.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Naja, so ein 7W COB Modul kostet 20 Euro, hat mit seinen 530lm nun auch nicht deutlich weniger als vergleichbare LEDs wie so CREE XP-E (gut die MC-E knallen rein). Billige Lion Akkus kosten auch nichtmehr die Welt, oder man verwendet brauchbare NiMH. Die Steuerung ist da schon komplizierter, ist aber machbar (LTC1625 und Konsorten) und kostet auch nicht die Welt.
> Gut, das Aussehen, ist natürlich ein Nachteil, dann weißt du aber das du es selber gebaut hast und wenn man mit GFK umgehen kann ist n schnuckeliges Gehäuse nicht das Ding..


 

 du kannst es dir vorstellen ... 

 dann kannst du es auch bauen ... 

 es gibt immer was zu tun ... 

 also packen wir's an ... 

 hornbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Oktober 2008)

Blödsinn mit den Lampen

Die Sonne scheint wie verrückt gerade vom Himmel 
Ich fahr jetzt gleich in den Wald 

Tippt nicht so viel in eure PC´s, sondern geht biken 

Bis bald im dunklen Wald 

DHF


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Hallo an "Die Ritter der Nacht",
> 
> hier ist nochmal der neue. Habe es gestern nicht mehr zum Deister geschafft, bin nur kurz zum Benther Berg (3 X hoch) und dann nach Gehrden rüber. Allerdings bin ich teilweise auf Laub und Matsch wie auf Schmierseife gefahren. Wie sieht es im Deister aus, alles fahrbar und nimmt ihr mich evtl. am Wochenende mit wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss? Was genau wollt ihr den fahren, komme ich da hinterher?
> 
> Marius



Was fährst du denn für Reifen, bzw welchen Reifendruck?

3 bar sind bei dem Wettre natürlich tötlich und dein Muddy Marry in GG Compound vorne ist der Bringer bei feuchtem Wetter

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2008)

Khost schrieb:


> moin! ihr könnt mir hier bestimmt weiterhelfen!
> 
> ich möchte am we mit ein par freunden zum deister fahren und mal die freeridestrecken fahren. wir wollen am annaturm starten.
> wir wollen warscheilich mit dem zug hinfahren und jetzt wollt ich wissen wie wir am besten zum startpunkt kommen. also bis wohin mit zug und wie zum annaturm (bus?) und wo wir unten ankommen müssen um auch wieder nen bahnhof vorzufinden. müssen wir da kilometerweise berghoch radeln zum turm? oder welche möglichkeiten gibts da?



Zum Annaturm kmmt ihr am Besten von wennigsen aus. Dahin mit der S-Bahn. Von Wennigsen Bahnhof sind es ca 15km und 350hm zum Annaturm.
Ihr könnt naturlich auch einen Helishuttle nehmen. das ist dann nicht so anstrengend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## friederike (9. Oktober 2008)

15km? Wenn man den Weg zwischen den beiden Grabwegen nimmt, müsste das aber kürzer sein, oder? Kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Au Weia!
> 
> Die Ritter der Nacht rüsten schon wieder auf um Bambi beim Abendmahl zu erschrecken.
> 
> ...



Du benutzt deine Lampen doch nur um den Fischen in der Weser beim Poppen zuzuschauen.

Du solltest nur einmal auf die Runde die wir letzten Dienstag gefahren sind mitkommen. Da erschreckst du keine Bambis aber wie du gestrickt bist bist du anschließend süchtig
Gruß Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (9. Oktober 2008)

..ach du  Scheie, Schappi ist aber auf Osma gebürstet- gegen die Fellrichtung. 
Bitte keine Streichhölzer oder Zigaretten aus dem Fenster werfen.


taxi


----------



## Scott-y (9. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Thema Lampe:
> 
> Als ich mich das letzte Mal mit dem Thema Lampe beschÃ¤ftigt habe, bin ich fÃ¼r eine vernÃ¼nftige LÃ¶sung auf Ã¼ber 200 â¬ Materialkosten gekommen (mit  4 cree oder seoul z4 power leds)
> Selberbauen ist imho Unfug, weil es zu teuer ist und hinterher aussieht wie selbst gebaut, auÃerdem kann man auch einiges falsch machen.
> ...



 Ob Selbstbau oder nicht ...Aussehen ist zweitrangig, den Nachts sind alle Katzen grau und mein Licht blendet eh so stark das keiner was sieht. AuÃer ICH


----------



## Khost (9. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Zum Annaturm kmmt ihr am Besten von wennigsen aus. Dahin mit der S-Bahn. Von Wennigsen Bahnhof sind es ca 15km und 350hm zum Annaturm.
> Ihr könnt naturlich auch einen Helishuttle nehmen. das ist dann nicht so anstrengend.
> Gruß
> Schappi



ok danke, also müssen wir auf jeden fall erstmal hochradeln... schön


----------



## danieLQ (9. Oktober 2008)

hochradeln is doch das beste an der ganzen fahrt .. da geht wenigstens zeit bei drauf .. runter geht ja immer schnell


----------



## danieLQ (9. Oktober 2008)

@ khost .. wann fahrt ihr denn am wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, wenn ihr Sonntag fahrt, kann ich euch ein paar Trails zeigen. Meldet euch mal!


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2008)

*Ich bin der Light-Rider !!!

Wer sich mir in den Weg stellt, wird geblitzdingst !!!*


Mal ehrlich: Wenn ihr im Keller steht und eure Million-Lumen-Power-Phallusteile anschaltet, entfährt euch da nicht manchmal ein heimliches "wwwhhhooooommmm...", und ihr fühlt euch ein bisschen wie Darth Vader, der sein Lichtschwert zündet?*

"Hööööermannn.... (krrrchttt...), ich bin dei Vaaaater!!! (krrrchttt...)"*

Ehrlich? Da guck' ich lieber den Fischen beim Poppen zu. Oder...?


----------



## taxifolia (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich will ja nicht dass wilde Spekulieren anfangen über anderer Leute Phalli, aber ich bedaure exto hinsichtlich seines sigma evo Gemächts doch sehr


Ich kann dem Nachtfahren allerdings auch nichts abgewinnen.

Gute Nacht
taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass es im Winterpokal schon ein zweites Team "Deisterfreun.de" gibt, hab ich im Winterpokalforum mal nen "Deisterfreun.de Winterpokal-Quassel-Fred" aufgemacht.
> Guggst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361435
> Vielleicht (Achtung Werbung ) bilden sich ja noch mehrere Teams unter der Deisterfreun.de-Flagge und es gibt nen lustigen Winter-Spaß-Wettbewerb.
> ...


Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht...dann quasselt mal los.



exto schrieb:


> ...Was ich ja mal so *RICHTICH* geil fänd, wäre ne Fortsetzung des WP nächsten August im Landschaftspark Duisburg
> Haut rein!!!



Ist den heut`schon der 14.10.08


----------



## Khost (9. Oktober 2008)

danieLQ schrieb:


> @ khost .. wann fahrt ihr denn am wochenende?





SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn ihr Sonntag fahrt, kann ich euch ein paar Trails zeigen. Meldet euch mal!



also wir wollen samstag hin. irgendwann gegen 7 morgens wollen wir aus bremen los. sind dann wohl gegen halb 9 unten. 
wär schon geil wenn uns jemand die trails zeigen könnte


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> *
> 
> *Da guck' ich lieber den Fischen beim Poppen zu. Oder...?



aber mit deiner funzel siehst du gar keine fischpornos


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2008)

Khost schrieb:


> also wir wollen samstag hin. irgendwann gegen 7 morgens wollen wir aus bremen los. sind dann wohl gegen halb 9 unten.
> wär schon geil wenn uns jemand die trails zeigen könnte



Ich bin Samstag leider D) im Harz. Aber ihr findet bestimmt jemanden. Einfach die 10:33 oder 11:00 S-Bahn von Hannover nach Wennigsen nehmen. Und dann der bikenden Masse folgen.


----------



## McNim (9. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn für Reifen, bzw welchen Reifendruck?
> 
> 3 bar sind bei dem Wettre natürlich tötlich und dein Muddy Marry in GG Compound vorne ist der Bringer bei feuchtem Wetter
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Schappi,

ich fahre Nobby Nic (ist nur ein Tourenfully) und ich bemühe mich immer so um die 2,0 - 2,1 Bar zu haben. Ist ein Super Druck und nach dem was ich alles aus der Bike beim Reifentest gelesen habe, ist alles über 3 Bar eh Quatsch!

Was mein kleinen Ausflug in die Trail-Bobbahn anging, da kommt kein Reifen und keine Bremse hinterher! ...einfach schön die Bobbahn runter rutschen, bis er Boden wieder griffig wird 

Marius


----------



## McNim (9. Oktober 2008)

Khost schrieb:


> also wir wollen samstag hin. irgendwann gegen 7 morgens wollen wir aus bremen los. sind dann wohl gegen halb 9 unten.
> wär schon geil wenn uns jemand die trails zeigen könnte


 
Hi Khost,

wenn ihr Lust habt, kann ich euch am Samstag zum Annaturm führen und zwei, drei Trails zeigen. Bin hier der neue und versuche hier Gleichgesinnte zu finden.

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (9. Oktober 2008)

> du kannst es dir vorstellen ...
> 
> dann kannst du es auch bauen ...
> 
> ...



Geht an. Hab in den Herbstferien Zeit, mal schaun ob ich den Schaltkreis sampeln kann, die LEDs werden morgen geordert.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

jungends , 


v o r s i c h t i g    !!! 


der 6. 6 6 6  beitrag ist nicht mehr weit, und der kostet flüssiges


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

nochmal push


----------



## Khost (9. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Hi Khost,
> 
> wenn ihr Lust habt, kann ich euch am Samstag zum Annaturm führen und zwei, drei Trails zeigen. Bin hier der neue und versuche hier Gleichgesinnte zu finden.
> 
> Marius



jo das wär echt cool, schick mir dch mal ne pm mit deiner nr. dann meld ich mich am samstag wenn wir losfahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

Khost schrieb:


> jo das wär echt cool, schick mir dch mal ne pm mit deiner nr. dann meld ich mich am samstag wenn wir losfahren



ich schick dir lieber meine kontonummer für die spende zum 

6.666 BEITRAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khost (9. Oktober 2008)

oha! bin ich jetzt verflucht oder wie


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

Khost schrieb:


> oha! bin ich jetzt verflucht oder wie



ohh gott nein, 
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

nur pleite


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aber mit deiner funzel siehst du gar keine fischpornos



Das ist ja der Trick!
Wenn Mann nichts sehen kann ist fühlen keine Schande.
Bis bald im wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> 
> ich fahre Nobby Nic (ist nur ein Tourenfully) und ich bemühe mich immer so um die 2,0 - 2,1 Bar zu haben. Ist ein Super Druck und nach dem was ich alles aus der Bike beim Reifentest gelesen habe, ist alles über 3 Bar eh Quatsch!
> 
> ...



meinst du die Trails auf der Nordseite des Gehrdeners?

Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Trick!
> Wenn Mann nichts sehen kann ist fühlen keine Schande.
> Bis bald im wald
> Schappi



SOLL DAS HEISSEN; EXTO HÄLT SEINEN DÖDEL IN DIE WESER


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2008)

Khost schrieb:


> oha! bin ich jetzt verflucht oder wie



Klar must die ganze Bande am Annaturm freihalten!


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> SOLL DAS HEISSEN; EXTO HÄLT SEINEN DÖDEL IN DIE WESER



Vieleicht beißt ja eine an?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Vieleicht beißt ja eine an?



na dann wollen wir ja mal hoffen, daß das kein raubfisch sein wird


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute!
Hier ein kleiner Tourenvorschlag von meiner Seite.
Am Sonntag kommen ein paar Kumpels von mir aus Osnabrück zum biken in den Deister. Ich mach den Guido und wir halten uns im westlichen Teil auf, das Grab kennen die Jungs schon. Es geht 11 Uhr bei mir los, wir wären dann 11:12 an der S-Bahnstation Winninghausen, falls jemand die S1 um 10:33 ab Hbf nehmen will. Dann gehts nach Hohenbostel zum Parkplatz an der Kirche um11:20 und gegen 11:30 müssten wir dann an der Walhalla sein. Ich muß gegen 17 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, da ich noch arbeiten muß. 
Die Jungs bringen allerdings dickes Freeridegerät mit, was bedeutet das es bergauf, sagen wir mal etwas gemütlicher zugeht. Wen das jetzt alles noch nich abschreckt, der kann gerne mitkommen, gibt bestimmt auch bissel was zu gucken. Wetter soll ja ganz geil werden!
So, bis denne!!!


----------



## chris2305 (10. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht ist er auch Fishermans Friend???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (10. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen,

da ich am WE mal wieder gar nicht kann, wollte ich heute nachmittag eine kleien Runde fahren (piano, hab immer noch ne Erkältung ). Fährt einer mit ? Lampen werden wohl nicht benötigt

Uhrzeit flexibel, schreibt ne pm. 
Gruß taxi


----------



## Scott-y (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich war wieder beim Doc, Ich bin noch zwei Wochen kank geschrieben. Danach muß ich auch wieder den es kostet dan richtig Geld ( nur noch 60%) 
Ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder auf´s MTB. z.Z. schmerzt das noch zu sehr.  Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich Forstautobahn fahren könnte.


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Oktober 2008)

Aloah, 
für alle BB-Fans hier nochmal die Info:
Am Sonntag den 12.10. findet in den Bückebergen der Schaumburger MTB Tag statt.
Ist wie ein Volkslauf organisiert. Es gibt 2 Verpflegungsstationen und 3 Streckenlängen.
Allerdings ohne Trails.
Ansonsten ne sehr schöne Veranstaltung, die bisher jedes Jahr gutes Wetter hatte und immer gut besucht ist.

http://www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de/

Grüßle Tom


----------



## Neartheabyss (10. Oktober 2008)

sonntag ist das wetter auch schon, und ich werde dann wohl mit euch fahren  und dann gegen nachmittag noch etwas am wildpigtrail schauen. der digger


----------



## McNim (10. Oktober 2008)

Samstag Morgen 09:30Uhr biken (Parkplatz Waldkrater),

das sich eben bei mir Khost doch noch gemeldet hat und ich versprochen habe mal eben kurz den Scout zu spielen, werde ich mich mit den Jungs ca. 09:30Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkrater treffen. Die reisen extra aus Bremen an.

Wenn sich Iggy80 nochmal bei mir meldet ist er evtl auch dabei. Da ich gerne ein paar von euch kennen lernen würde, weil ich noch neu bin, könnt ihr euch melden oder einfach morgen früh mit dazu stoßen.

Gruß Marius


----------



## danieLQ (11. Oktober 2008)

mist keiner mehr da hier? ^^ will heute noch in den deister hat noch irgendjmd. lust? alleine ist immer so langweilig xD


----------



## chris2305 (11. Oktober 2008)

Gab gestern wieder nette "Baumleger" am Ende NT. 3 Bäume von 20 bis cm Durchmesser.

Sonst keine Hobbys?????????????  
Haben sie beiseite gelegt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Oktober 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Hier ein kleiner Tourenvorschlag von meiner Seite.
> Am Sonntag kommen ein paar Kumpels von mir aus Osnabrück zum biken in den Deister. Ich mach den Guido und wir halten uns im westlichen Teil auf, das Grab kennen die Jungs schon. Es geht 11 Uhr bei mir los, wir wären dann 11:12 an der S-Bahnstation Winninghausen, falls jemand die S1 um 10:33 ab Hbf nehmen will. Dann gehts nach Hohenbostel zum Parkplatz an der Kirche um11:20 und gegen 11:30 müssten wir dann an der Walhalla sein. Ich muß gegen 17 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein, da ich noch arbeiten muß.
> Die Jungs bringen allerdings dickes Freeridegerät mit, was bedeutet das es bergauf, sagen wir mal etwas gemütlicher zugeht. Wen das jetzt alles noch nich abschreckt, der kann gerne mitkommen, gibt bestimmt auch bissel was zu gucken. Wetter soll ja ganz geil werden!
> So, bis denne!!!



bergauf gemütlich, das ist meine Welt  ich bin dann um 11.30 bei Walhalla, vlt. mit Hund


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Gab gestern wieder nette "Baumleger" am Ende NT. 3 Bäume von 20 bis cm Durchmesser.
> 
> Sonst keine Hobbys?????????????
> Haben sie beiseite gelegt.



 der nt ist der farnweg und danke für´s entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (12. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, dachte wäre der NT, so sagte mir ein alter Ritzelritter aus BM. 

Aber danke dann weiß ich Bescheid
Woher weißt du welchn Weg ich meinte?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2008)

weil ich den ritzelritter gut kenne, und wir uns den namen damals für den trail ausdachten


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Exto,

hast du Maren gebeichtet was du gestern mit dem von Ihr geliehenen Hinterrad 
veranstaltet hast und das du so ca. (zumindest gefühlt) einmal pro Stunde das Hinterrad flicken mustest?








Zumindest hat uns das die Zeitgegeben kleine Verpflegungspausen einzulegen.




Das du natürlich so intollerant bist und die äußerst wohlgemeinten Ratschläge und Verbesserungsvorschläge deiner Kumpels




Mit Schlägen bestrafen willst




hat mich doch ein Bischen entäuscht.

Aber ansonsten war es ein geiler Tag mit Traumwetter ,
klasse Trails 6 Std Fahrzeit, 64 km Strecke, und 1550 hm.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2008)

jau , das stimmt . tolles wetter . tolle truppe und klasse trails  

exto bekam gestern die quittung für seine schlangenwitze und die dauernde quasselei darüber ,

( ich sag nur kreuzottern  ) und hatte gleich 2 schlangenbisse  .  
es gibt doch einen bikergott, der kleine sünden sofort bestraft .


*schappi hat unseren wanderpokal für den besten sturz für die nächsten 10 jahre sicher.* ( wir müssen einen neuen wanderpokal ausschreiben, denn der crash ist so unübertreffbar   [ich lach mich gerade  beim schreiben  schon wieder weg ] , dass sich schappi den schonmal in seine vitrine stellen kann ) .



gefahren sind wir von bad harzburg nach torfhaus . 
dort den schappi--ähhh märchenweg  und dann den magdeburger weg. 
von dort hoch zur wolfswarte und den butterstieg runter. 
dann zum oderteich und wieder hoch nach torfhaus und über den kaiserweg, pionierweg zum eckerstausee. dann noch zu den radauwasserfällen und über nen highspeedtrail wieder zurück nach bad harzburg. 

dafür einen extra-dank an dhf für die tolle tour und den "guido-spielen".


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja Ja mit Kumpels wie dir braucht man keine Feinde mehr.
Im Hochmoor war hinter einem Küppeldamm eine "Pfütze" Die war wie sich dann rausgestellt hat dein ca 60-70cm tiefens Moorloch.
Hoerman der als erster fuhr hat nur den Rand getroffen und hat sich dann hingestellt um zu sehen was wir anderen so machen.  Ich hatte das Pech der 2. zu sein. Er stand natürlich so, daß ich mitten durch die "Pfütze" durch musste. Ich komme vom Küppeldamm, mein Vorderrad ( das Hinterrad ist dabei noch auf dem erhöhten Knüppeldamm) taucht in die "Pfütze" und verschwindet bis weit über die Achse im Moorast.
Ich habe einen klassischen Puhvogel gemacht, mit einem Hechtsprung kopfüber in das Moorloch. Die Bande hat 15min gebraucht um mit dem Lachen aufzuhören und wieder Luft zu kriegen. Zum Glück hat Hoerman nicht auch noch fotografiert. mein Gesichtsausdruck muss köstlich gewesen sein, aber ich war auf das Ereigneiss so unvorbereitet...

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja Ja mit Kumpels wie dir braucht man keine Feinde mehr.
> Im Hochmoor war hinter einem Küppeldamm eine "Pfütze" Die war wie sich dann rausgestellt hat dein ca 60-70cm tiefens Moorloch.
> Hoerman der als erster fuhr hat nur den Rand getroffen und hat sich dann hingestellt um zu sehen was wir anderen so machen.  Ich hatte das Pech der 2. zu sein. Er stand natürlich so, daß ich mitten durch die "Pfütze" durch musste. Ich komme vom Küppeldamm, mein Vorderrad ( das Hinterrad ist dabei noch auf dem erhöhten Knüppeldamm) taucht in die "Pfütze" und verschwindet bis weit über die Achse im Moorast.
> Ich habe einen klassischen Puhvogel gemacht, mit einem Hechtsprung kopfüber in das Moorloch. Die Bande hat 15min gebraucht um mit dem Lachen aufzuhören und wieder Luft zu kriegen. Zum Glück hat Hoerman nicht auch noch fotografiert. mein Gesichtsausdruck muss köstlich gewesen sein, aber ich war auf das Ereigneiss so unvorbereitet...
> ...



   ich kann nicht mehr 

beim durchlesen hab ich schon wieder nen lachanfall bekommen. 

diesen gesichtsausdruck von dir bekomm ich einfach nicht mehr aus meinem schädel . 

aber ich stand nicht im weg, sondern weit genug weg, um keine schlammspritzer abzubekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khost (12. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Samstag Morgen 09:30Uhr biken (Parkplatz Waldkrater),
> 
> das sich eben bei mir Khost doch noch gemeldet hat und ich versprochen habe mal eben kurz den Scout zu spielen, werde ich mich mit den Jungs ca. 09:30Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkrater treffen. Die reisen extra aus Bremen an.
> 
> ...




hey hat echt spass gemacht, werden bestimmt noch öfter hinkommen!
nochmal ein fettes dankeschön an dich, dass du uns da alles gezeigt hast.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Oktober 2008)

Das war ne tolle Kurztour  heute. schön das ich mal bergauf zur spitzengruppe gehören durfte  . auf dem RT hat der Stöckchenleger auf der langen geraden wieder zugeschlagen. hab aber alles weggeräumt. also immer schön obacht geben.


----------



## chris2305 (12. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weil ich den ritzelritter gut kenne, und wir uns den namen damals für den trail ausdachten



Man ist der vergesslich. Das Alter!!!!
Wenigstens waren die Bäume heute nicht da.

V.G.


----------



## chris2305 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ach so.

Indianer = Spitzenreiter!!!!


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das du natürlich so intollerant bist und die äußerst wohlgemeinten Ratschläge und Verbesserungsvorschläge deiner Kumpels...
> 
> 
> ...mit Schlägen bestrafen willst...
> ...



Wohlgemeine Ratschläge?!?!

"... mach doch ma mehr Luft drauf..."
"... fahr ma bisschen vorsichtiger..."
"... nööööhl, heul, jammer..."

Bei den Vorschlägen wär' ja selbst Mahatma Ghandi zum Hooligan mutiert. Dazu noch das ständige "gibt's hier Schlangen?"-Gezitter und die Moorsuhleinlagen...

Mit euch machste was mit !!!

Ein Glück, dass wenigstens die greisen Rotsocken gnädig waren und uns bescheinigt haben, einen "schönen Jugendsport" auszuüben 

Trotzdem oder vielmehr gerade deshalb: Sehr geiler Tag!

Dirk, danke für's guiden. Zwischendurch hab ich gedacht, wenn ihr mir jetzt abhaut, steht in ein paar Wochen was über den "Yeti im Harz" in der Zeitung...


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mehr
> 
> beim durchlesen hab ich schon wieder nen lachanfall bekommen.
> 
> ...



Jo, war echt lustig mit Euch 3 "Jugendsportlern" 

Der eine hat ne Schlangenphobie, der nächste ein Kautschuk/Gummiproblem und der 3. wollte sein Tauchschein im 1m tiefen Schlammloch machen 

Deshalb stifte ich jetzt einen Wanderpokal für die deister-freun.de:
Da ich es super mit ansehen durfte wie *Schappi *sich in das Schlammloch borte, denke ich das ist für dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu toppen und deshalb bekommst du bei unserem nächsten Treffen diesen Pokal für 1 Jahr überreicht ​Ich will nicht hoffen das ich das hässliche Ding irgendwann wieder bekomme ​http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/203741]
	
[/URL]


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2008)

Boah!!!
wat seid ihr doch für fiese Möpp!!!

aber trotzdem vielen Dank für diese Auszeichnung!
Ich werde versuchen mich ihr würdig zu erweisen und versuchen sie so schnell wie möglich weiter zu geben.

bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Boah!!!
> wat seid ihr doch für fiese Möpp!!!
> 
> aber trotzdem vielen Dank für diese Auszeichnung!
> ...



null chance, 

das ding ist nicht zu toppen


----------



## Loni (12. Oktober 2008)

na da hattet ihr ja ordentlich Spaß. Ich war in Bremen.. Familientreffen. Dort bin ich mit RR aufm Deich rumgerast 
ich will aber auch bald wieder mit Euch biken..
nächste (ähh....nicht die kommende..)Woche ist aber mal wieder Libyen auf dem Programm...
bis bald!!  Lena


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer Lust hat:
Dienstag um 19:30 Uhr Treffen zur kleinen Abendrunde mit Beleuchtung auf dem Parkplatz MC Donalds in Holtensen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Oktober 2008)

@schappi: Dienstag geht bei mir leider nicht. 
@all: ich hab Ferien!  Wer hat Mittwoch Zeit?
Johann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wohlgemeine Ratschläge?!?!
> 
> "... mach doch ma mehr Luft drauf..."
> "... fahr ma bisschen vorsichtiger..."
> ...


 
Da war ja was los im Harz. Ich lasse eure Tour grad vor meinem geistigen Auge durchlaufen. Hammer 

@exto: LATEX ? (Die Frage mußte kommen oder?)
@schappi: So was ähnliches hast du ´07 mal ohne Tauchfahrt auf dem "The day after" vorgemacht. Hat sich dein Vorderrad ob seines Namens angezogen gefühlt ?

Ich habe für ´09 schon mal Freigang beantragt um mal wieder mit in den Harz fahren zu können. 

Am WE habe ich "nur" das Kind gelüftet. 2 x 3h in ortsnähe aber immerhin MTB. Wir haben einen "Sprung" gebaut, an einem Hang ähnlich Linie 3 im Dropland Schwung geholt und dann drüber. Immerhin 30cm hoch und 1m weit. Für einen 7-jährigen auf einem 20" ohne Feder ganz gut.

Der Countdown läuft
Roudy


----------



## exto (13. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @exto: LATEX ? (Die Frage mußte kommen oder?)



Das scheint bei mir Jacke wie Hose zu sein. Platt is irgendwie immer 

Bin halt Grobmotoriker. Da hilft wahrscheinlich nur derbes "Schuhwerk" weiter (Big Betty, Muddy Mary, Rubber Queen, o.ä.)
Passt auch irgendwie zum LRS, für den ich mich nun nach unendlichem Hin und Her entschieden hab.

Guggst du hier:

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Laufrad-Specials/Fun-Works-2010-Shot-Track-Mack-disc-Laufradsatz::15782.html


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das scheint bei mir Jacke wie Hose zu sein. Platt is irgendwie immer



denn die schlange , die hat zähne lalalala  lalalahh 

obwohl, der lrs gefällt mir . welche farbe wird´s denn ?

schlangenweiß ?


----------



## taxifolia (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Samy,
ich könnte Mittwoch ab 1400. Schlag was vor, Du kommst von weiter weg. 
Bitte nicht so spät, dass wir Licht brauchen.

Übrügens: Es lebe Lübüen !

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Scott-y (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich drehe morgen mit meinem MTB mal ne Testrunde, ganz klein  und ganz flach. Mal sehen was geht. Wenn es positiv ist, bin ich in der Nachtrunde dabei.


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2008)

so ähnlich muss das am samstag ausgesehen haben als in das Moorloch gerauscht bin.


----------



## chris2305 (13. Oktober 2008)

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht!!!!
Alle Achtung!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> so ähnlich muss das am samstag ausgesehen haben als in das Moorloch gerauscht bin.



Ja genau so hat es von hinten ausgesehen  ich krieg schon wieder einen Lachanfall 

@exto: *Sehr stylischer neuer Laufradsatz aus dem Hause Nope Fun Works.
Konzipiert für den Lightfreeride Bereich ist dieser Laufradsatz
mit 1990 Gramm der optimale Kompromiss zwischen Leichtbau und Stabilität.*
Lightfreeride  für nen Grobmotoriker 

@schappi: hab mir GuyiGlu??? oder so ähnlich bestellt, kommt auf mein anderes, nicht Lightfreeride, Laufrad. Bremsscheibe ist auch bestellt. Also 
Wetter kann schlechter werden 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> so ähnlich muss das am samstag ausgesehen haben als in das Moorloch gerauscht bin.



eher so 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag_mfMdb3ow


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2008)

der passt auch so ungefähr :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgBp2UHysgA&feature=related


----------



## Scott-y (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.
 Wenn Fangopackungen von der Kasse nicht mehr bezahlt werden, gibt es Mittel und Wege zu einem gesunden und gestählten Körper zu kommen 
Scheinbar sind nur wenige dahinter gekommen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Oktober 2008)

@taxi: 14:00 Annaturm?
Hat noch jemand am Mittwoch frei?

@exto: Du nimmst den LRS in weiß, oder? Würde auf jeden Fall gut aussehen!

Johann


----------



## exto (13. Oktober 2008)

Jau, die Radln werden weiß. Passt, glaub ich, ganz gut als Kontrast zum ansonsten fast komplett schwarzen Hobel.
Dazu kommt dann wohl noch ne Hone Kurbel. Ich hab im Moment ein Bike mehr, als ich Kurbeln habe. Die XT kommt dann in's Cannondale. Das will ich mal komplett runderneuern. Ich werd die Tage mal bei Gleiss anrufen und fragen, wieviele Euronen für ein neues (Excenter-)Tretlagergehäuse und einmal strahlen über'n Tisch wandern müssen.

Ach jah, der Winter kann kommen...

Übrigens, Dirk: *Grob*motorik und *Light*freeride passen insofern zusammen, dass ich ja kein Freerider bin. Das lass ma schön unsern Snakemaster Cube machen...

Ich glaub', für mich haben die extra das Enduro erfunden


----------



## Loni (13. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> obwohl, der lrs gefällt mir . welche farbe wird´s denn ?
> 
> schlangenweiß ?



pink ist doch auch hübsch -würde sich gut in meiner Küche machen, falls ich mir mal so'n Gerät anschaff 
Hoffentlich kann ich's dann auch hochheben, wenn's mal auf mich rauffällt 



taxifolia schrieb:


> Übrügens: Es lebe Lübüen !



jau, da isses auch schön warm 
ich hoff allerdings, dass ich es vorher nochmal in den Deister schaff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Guggst du hier:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...-Shot-Track-Mack-disc-Laufradsatz::15782.html




Bestell mal, ich wünsch mir den zu Weihnachten.
Werde Ihn aber zusammenstellen lassen, da ich unbedingt Speichen in 2,0-1,8-2,0 haben will (Ist wie mit den Latexschläuchen = klappt bei mir einfach primstens)
.
Falls du sparen willst, liegt der in schwarz noch bei mir im Keller. (mit2x Schnellspannachsen-allerdings)
Oder DT445 mit Speci Steckachsennabe.

Deore mit Nope TrackMack gekauft Oktober ´08 und ca. 500 km gelaufen. Der DT445 ist neu von Gravitybikes Bad Harzburg (quasi als Ebay Schuss und Reserve)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> eher so
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag_mfMdb3ow



Sowas findet man(n) doch nicht zufällig, da muss man schon ein Faible für haben.

Oder ?


----------



## exto (13. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bestell mal, ich wünsch mir den zu Weihnachten.
> Werde Ihn aber zusammenstellen lassen, da ich unbedingt Speichen in 2,0-1,8-2,0 haben will (Ist wie mit den Latexschläuchen = klappt bei mir einfach primstens)



Genau das mach ich auch. Mit DD-Speichen zusammengestellt isser genau 2,- ! teurer. Der Link diente nur zur Verdeutlichung...


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sowas findet man(n) doch nicht zufällig, da muss man schon ein Faible für haben.
> 
> Oder ?



ohgott nein  

das war wirklich zufall  

einfach mal unter youtube mudhole oder mud + bike angeben, ein wenig suchen, und dann findet man (n) sowas.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Übrigens, Dirk: *Grob*motorik und *Light*freeride passen insofern zusammen, dass ich ja kein Freerider bin. Das lass ma schön unsern Snakemaster Cube machen...



ich bin aber nicht grobmotorisch  und hab dauernd snakebites


----------



## exto (14. Oktober 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann ich's dann auch hochheben, wenn's mal auf mich rauffällt



Wie schon der alte Albert sagt:"Alles ist relativ". Wenn du mal 2 Kilos in's Verhältnis zu meinem Körpergewicht setzt und dann zu deinem...

Wenn du mal so'n Laufrad zerbomben würdest, wäre das wohl schon ein Einschlag, der einem das Biken an sich vermiesen könnte.


----------



## Loni (14. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wie schon der alte Albert sagt:"Alles ist relativ". Wenn du mal 2 Kilos in's Verhältnis zu meinem Körpergewicht setzt und dann zu deinem...
> 
> Wenn du mal so'n Laufrad zerbomben würdest, wäre das wohl schon ein Einschlag, der einem das Biken an sich vermiesen könnte.



ich hatte mich nur an meine Motorradtour durch die Berge in Vietnam erinnert, als ich mal im Graben landete und so lange das kleine Belüftungsloch im Tank zuhielt, bis ein Wasserbüffelhirte vorbeikam, der mir half das Motorrad aufzurichten. War nur ne kleine Maschine, aber mit Gepäck und dem doofen Winkel Richtung Graben, hab ich's nicht hingekriegt. 

mit so nem Bike wär das wohl schon anders... und dem Laufrad erstrecht..


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2008)

Lonis Look RR ist ja auch so schwer wie mein Rucksack für die Harztour am Samstag.
ich hätte Angst mich da raufzustetzen


----------



## Loni (14. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Lonis Look RR ist ja auch so schwer wie mein Rucksack für die Harztour am Samstag.
> ich hätte Angst mich da raufzustetzen



Da durfte bisher auch noch niemand außer mir rauf


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2008)

grad im winterpokal gesehen 

team deisterfreun.de 3 ist auch gemeldet 

los leute , anmelden und team 4 gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (14. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat:
> Dienstag um 19:30 Uhr Treffen zur kleinen Abendrunde mit Beleuchtung auf dem Parkplatz MC Donalds in Holtensen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hey Schappi,
wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dabei (70:30).
Falls der Termin aus Mangel an Teilnehmern ausfällt, dann bitte bis 19:00 Uhr posten.
Stefan


----------



## danieLQ (14. Oktober 2008)

ich wär auch gern dabei wenn ich doch nur licht hätte  es hat nicht jmd der heute abend mitfährt zufällig noch n bisschen licht über ? xD wollt nächste woche los und mal wegen licht rumgucken oder wie scotty es gemacht hat -> selber bauen  also falls noch jmd. licht über hat für heute abend dann bin ich auf jedenfall dabei *hoff*


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Rund heute Abend findet statt mit dir sind wir 4 Leute


----------



## danieLQ (14. Oktober 2008)

ok ich komm doch mit xD scotty leiht mir seine lampe .. bin um 19.30 aufn parkplatz in holtensen


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn ihr wieder da seit, macht mal meldung wie es war ?

bin schon ganz neugierig 

hoerman


----------



## danieLQ (14. Oktober 2008)

@ hoerman

war ganz nett schöne ruhige tour ... nächste woche di. gehts aber in den deister dort geht es dann mal wieder ein bisschen mehr berg auf und steiler berg ab  scottys licht is mal echt verdammt hell .. hätte ich nicht gedacht. so gute nacht


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2008)

So, ihr Lieben:

Heute ist der 15.10. und das heißt, die neue Saison fängt an 

Damit für ausreichend Motivation gesorgt ist, hab ich gleich mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht:

_Hallo Axel Werner!

Ihre Anmeldung hat uns erreicht. Die wichtigsten Daten noch einmal zur Überprüfung:

Nachname: Werner
Vorname: Axel
Jahrgang: 1964
Geschlecht: männlich
Nation: GER
Team: Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division
Wettbewerb: *Single*_

Falls noch jemand sich mit dem Gedanken trägt, sich mal so richtig fertig zu machen, haltet euch ran: Eine Stunde nach Anmeldestart war die Hälfte der Einzelstartplätze weg!

Boah, mir tut jetzt schon der Ars*h weh!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ..._Team: Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division_





exto schrieb:


> ...Boah, mir tut jetzt schon der Ars*h weh!


Wiegetritt, junger Mann, Wiegetritt.
Wir ziehen dich zur Not da durch


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand sich mit dem Gedanken trägt, sich mal so richtig fertig zu machen, haltet euch ran: Eine Stunde nach Anmeldestart war die Hälfte der Einzelstartplätze weg!



Nur noch 11 Einzelstartplätze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nur noch 11 Einzelstartplätze...


 

       N E I N  !!! 

 hab mich von schappi überzeugen lassen 

 werde mir anschauen, wie du nach den 24h aussiehst, und dann für's jahr 2010 entscheiden 

 obwohl ich nicht verhehlen möchte, das ich echt mit mir gerungen hab 

 die idee ist schon wieder so verrückt, dass ich fast gemeldet hätte 

 aber wir sehen uns so oder so in duisburg .-)


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2008)

Exto, Exto,
du bist ja sowas von durchgebrannt!
Vieleicht sollten wir noch eine Krankenschwester mitnehmen.
Ich für meinen Teil kann mir als überzeugter Spassbiker nicht vorstellen 24std alleine im Kreis zu fahren.
Selbst bei den von dir angepeilten 40 Runden kommen da schon 280km und 3200hm zusammen. Bei nur 30 Runden kommen 210km und 2400hm zusammen (für mich grenzt das an Suizid durch Sport, aber du bist ja auch noch 10 Jahre jünger als ich) da fahre ich doch lieber mit Roudy, Hoerman und DHF im 4er Team , das sind dann nur 130km und 1500hm. Dabei habe ich auch noch Spass.
Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi Schappi mit 130 km hast du das Ziel für ´09 auf 75 Runden festgelegt. Von mir gibts dafür Zustimmung [YES]

@Exto
Oh Anbetungswürdiger  - 40 Runden ? 
Heißt das 1h fahren/1h Pause oder wirklich mit ´nem 12 Schnitt voll durch fahren.
50 Runden sollten Minimum sei...sagt einer der es sich gar nicht zutrauen würde


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...Falls noch jemand sich mit dem Gedanken trägt, sich mal so richtig fertig zu machen, haltet euch ran: Eine Stunde nach Anmeldestart war die Hälfte der Einzelstartplätze weg!


 
*Rd. 70 Viererteams sind auch schon weg.*

_HalloTeam Deisterfreun.de!_
_Ihre Anmeldung hat uns erreicht. Die wichtigsten Daten noch einmal zur Überprüfung:_
_Teamname: Team Deisterfreun.de_
_Wettbewerb: 4er-Team_
_Kategorie: m_


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nur noch 11 Einzelstartplätze...


_15.10 - 16.00 Uhr: So schnell ging es noch nie.. Schon nach wenigen Stunden sind alle 60 Einzelstartplätze vergeben. Wie im letzten Jahr führen wir aber wieder eine Warteliste. Wer hier Interesse hat, einfach per Email ([email protected] ) bei uns melden. 			 												_


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Taxi und ich haben heute mit einem Noch-nicht-Forumsmitglied eine schöne Runde gedreht und dabei ein bisschen fliegen gelernt. 
Wie siehts denn am nächsten (nicht dieses) WE aus? Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal wieder eine große Gruppe zusammen 

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danieLQ (15. Oktober 2008)

wollteste da nich innen harz samy? ^^


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Da war ich Samstag. Ich hab ja Ferien, da kann ich auch einfach mal Mittwochs biken 
Samstag harz, Sonntag Deister, Mittwoch Deister, Montag wieder Deister, nächsten Mittwoch nochmal Deister und das WE drauf nochmal  Und dann wieder nur am WE


----------



## danieLQ (15. Oktober 2008)

pah .. blöden ferien .. na wär auf jedenfall mal lustig mit nen par mehr leuten durch den deister zu fahren ... vllt bekommt man ja ne richtig griße truppe zusammen .. ich wär auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Gut schon sind wir zu zweit. Sagen wir mal Sonntag (also der nächste) um 11 Uhr am Waldkaterparkplatz. Ok?


----------



## danieLQ (15. Oktober 2008)

jo alles klar also am 26.10 ... ähm waldkaterparkplatz ? wo issn der ? wennigsten oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2008)

So !

Nicht ganz ohne Stolz geben wir die Geburt
.
.
.
.​des ersten Deisterfreun.de 4-er Teams bekannt
Es starten
Schappi - Hoerman2201 - Dowhillfaller und (der Esel nennt sich immer zuletzt sagte Oma) Roudy_da_tree

Einige von euch hatte immer wieder mal interesse an diesem Irrsinn. Deshalb hier der Aufruf: Traut euch ! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5214579#post5214579
Ein weiteres 4-er Team sollte doch zusammen zu bringen sein.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2008)

der nächste Sonntag ist der 19.10.
Da wird sich bestimmt eine Truppe finden. Hoerman und ich wolen auch biken.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## danieLQ (15. Oktober 2008)

na dann können wir ja auch schonmal was für den 19.10 planen ... wär auch auch dabei


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich meinte den 26.10. Am kommenden WE (18./19.) bin ich nicht da.


----------



## danieLQ (15. Oktober 2008)

wo issn nun der waldkaterplatz ? xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Achso ja, in Wennigsen. Am Ende der Hülsebrinkstarße. http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## danieLQ (15. Oktober 2008)

alles klar .. bin ich da


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...- 40 Runden ?
> Heißt das 1h fahren/1h Pause oder wirklich mit ´nem 12 Schnitt voll durch fahren.
> 50 Runden sollten Minimum sei...sagt einer der es sich gar nicht zutrauen würde



Das heißt, nach den Erfahrungen von Duisburg 4er-Team und Barntrup:

4 Runden fahren, kurz absteigen zum stretchen, Futter aufnehmen, bisschen Körper- und Klamottenpflege = 2 Stunden = 48 Rd/24 Std - Heul- und Zähneklapperreserve (8 Runden) = 40 Runden

Alles Weitere ist Zugabe. 40 Runden wären 2008 genau Mittelfeld gewesen.


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2008)

Trotzdem traue ich mir keine 280km und 3200hm am Stück ohne nächtlichen Schlaf zu.
Dazu bin ich zu alt, zu fett und zu verweichlicht.
 wie hat die Harztour gewirkt?
Ich hatte Muskelkater in der Nacken und Schultermuskulatur.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Oktober 2008)

24h hin oder her wie schaut es den mit unter tage biken aus anmelden ist wieder möglich gugst du hier
http://www.sc-impuls.de/index1.htm
ich habe ja wieder lust und ihr
gruß florian


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> 24h hin oder her wie schaut es den mit unter tage biken aus anmelden ist wieder möglich gugst du hier
> http://www.sc-impuls.de/index1.htm
> ich habe ja wieder lust und ihr
> gruß florian



hallo  

eins nach dem anderen, sonst kommt man(n) doch garnicht mehr mit. 

z. zt. sind wir beim duisburger 24 h rennen. 
wenn sich die teams gefunden haben, können wir uns über andere sachen unterhalten 

was ist z.b. mit dir ? 
wolltest du nicht auch mal in duisburg fahren ?


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Oktober 2008)

ja wollte ich auch mal machen son 24h rennen versuche gerade noch 3 bekloppte zu finden von 2 mann habe ich schon ne zusage


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ja wollte ich auch mal machen son 24h rennen versuche gerade noch 3 bekloppte zu finden von 2 mann habe ich schon ne zusage






häh    versteh ich grad nicht 
2 mann haben schon zugesagt, wozu brauchst du dann noch 3 bekloppte für ein vierer-team


----------



## marcx (15. Oktober 2008)

2 von 3 bekloppten ham schon zugesagt meint er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (16. Oktober 2008)

richtich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Oktober 2008)

Dann schnell Team buchen. Sonst sind die Plätz weg.
Falls das Team nicht komplett wird, könnt Ihr den Startplatz entweder verkaufen ( / $) oder bei nichtbezahlen verfallen lassen und einer von der Warteliste rückt nach.

Ich glaube "wir" brauchen ´09 eine Zeltstadt.


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Oktober 2008)

so team ist gebucht


----------



## Jimmy (16. Oktober 2008)

Ist Samstag morgens jemand unterwegs zwecks Trailrunde?


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2008)

Nö 
Samstag ist schlecht, aber Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr ginge


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nö
> Samstag ist schlecht, aber Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr ginge


 
hört sich gut an . sonntag 11.00 uhr laube mit knitterfreiem helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2008)

Abgemacht!

wer kommt noch mit?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> wer kommt noch mit?


Evtl. ich.
Bikepark wird wohl nix...


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Oktober 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Evtl. ich.
> Bikepark wird wohl nix...



Wie war es in Tramin ? Soll Schnee liegen auf dem Roen 

DHF


----------



## danieLQ (16. Oktober 2008)

bin wohl auch dabei .. wo ist denn treffen?


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2008)

danieLQ schrieb:


> bin wohl auch dabei .. wo ist denn treffen?



schau mal post 6767


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Oktober 2008)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Evtl. ich.


Komme!


----------



## Epinephrin (17. Oktober 2008)

Würde auch mitkommen! So, 11:00 h. Aber wo jetzt? Waldkatze oder Laube? Und wenn was für `ne Laube?


----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2008)

> Zitat von *schappi*
> 
> 
> _Die Laube ist eine runde Schutzhütte  an der Kreuzung Kammweg und Münderner Heerstr_


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


>


 
danke


----------



## taxifolia (17. Oktober 2008)

..ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:
Waldkater ist direkt südlich von Wennigsen, Laube ist, wenn man dort den Berg direkt hochfährt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/207626

Viel Spaß (kann schon wieder nicht mit)

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Oktober 2008)

Unser lieber Roudy ist gestern Abend Papa geworden:
 ein gesundes Mädchen von 3100g und 52cm .
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

von
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> unser Lieber Roudy Ist Gestern Abend Papa Geworden:
> Ein Gesundes Mädchen Von 3100g Und 52cm .
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> ...


 

 Jungs machen Jungs, und Männer machen Mädchen 


  Marlene  heißt roudy´s mädl


----------



## taxifolia (17. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, roudy !

Weiß man schon wer die Mutter ist ?

taxi


----------



## chris2305 (17. Oktober 2008)

Na, da sage ich doch auch herzlichen Glückwunsch, teils unbekannter Weise. 

Gibt wohl nix schöneres auf Erden als Vater zu werden!


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwusch!
Wann ist Pillerparty?


----------



## exto (17. Oktober 2008)

Da ich weiß, dass du hier auch hin und wieder mal mitliest: Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich, Maria!

Auch für Roudy nen herzlichen Glühstrumpf ! Wie ich dich kenne, werden schon die ersten Zahlen erfasst und zu Statistiken verarbeitet...


----------



## Scott-y (17. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Roudy!
  Humormodus an:
,,Pillerparty" wird landläufig als legale Möglichkeit des  kostenlosen und sinnlosen Alkohlmißbrauchs gebraucht. Grund dafür dient dann ein Neugeborenes der Menschenrassen.,, Das es ordentlich pinkeln kann!"
 Bei, Kauf eines Auto´s sind ähnliche Praktiken üblich,, Damit es nicht mehr quietscht!"        
Humormodus aus:
 Ich habe da übrigens eine tolle Adresse wo man günstig gebrauchte Kinderfahrräder bekommt. Man kann da nie früh genug mit anfangen!!!!


----------



## pebblesathome (17. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Jungs machen Jungs, und Männer machen Mädchen
> 
> 
> Marlene




guter spruch!

     Tamina 

herzlichen glückwunsch roudy!!!!!!
willkommen im club.

gruß auch an die mutter
pebbles


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Jungs machen Jungs, und Männer machen Mädchen
> 
> 
> Marlene  heißt roudy´s mädl



Jo, guter Spruch. Mann, bin ich stolz eine Mann zu sein 

Alles Gute für dich und deine junge Familie Roudy


Grüße
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (17. Oktober 2008)

Was bin ich dann ..... Ich habe keine eigenen Kinder.... überlegt gut was ihr sagt!!!!


----------



## Scott-y (17. Oktober 2008)

Barbie  und Downhillfaller
 Ich habe die kleine Runde gut überstanden, keine Nachwehen oder Schwellungen. 38km. 2,15h  Aber das Maß war voll, zum Schluß tat mir meine Hand dann schon etwas weh. Aber es macht Mut zu mehr.
Aber immer gerteu dem Motto : 
Schmerzen sind Schwächen die den Körper verlassen!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Maria und Roudy. 
Wir wünschen Euch und eurem Zwerglein alles Gute.


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja dann auch von uns alles gute an die junge familie


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Roudy, 
zur Geburt Eures Töchterchens gratuliere ich *Euch* von ganzem Herzen.
Haltet sie nur später immer von den Pferdchen fern, nur so klappt das vielleicht mit der Bike-Karriere Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung (Meine hat sich fürs Pferd entschieden)

Also dann viel Spaß 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Unser lieber Roudy ist gestern Abend Papa geworden:
> ein gesundes Mädchen von 3100g und 52cm .
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> ...



Hey,

mein neues Baby ist heute auch bei mir angekommen  hab noch keinen Namen und die Hautfarbe ist verdammt schwarz  
Dafür hat es auch fast 52cm  
Schöner wäre es wenn es auch 3200g wiegen würde 

Tschüß
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mein neues Baby ist heute auch bei mir angekommen  hab noch keinen Namen und die Hautfarbe ist verdammt schwarz
> Dafür hat es auch fast 52cm
> ...



fotos, wir wollen fotos


----------



## Loni (18. Oktober 2008)

na dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen an Marlene  und alles Gute für die ganze Familie. 

Vielleicht bin ich dann ja bald nicht mehr das einzige Mädel hier


----------



## danieLQ (18. Oktober 2008)

von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## danieLQ (18. Oktober 2008)

zur laube find ich doch nie hin .. bin froh wenn ich nach wennigsen finde ... fährt jmd. vom bahnhof aus dort hin? bei dem ich mich ranhängen kann ?


----------



## taxifolia (18. Oktober 2008)

@ danieLQ:
Guckst Du posting 6777, der Link zeigt Dir eine Karte, die vergrößert werden kann.
Garantiert findest auch Du auf der Karte südlich von Wennigsen den "Waldkater" und oben auf dem Kamm die "Laube". Die Laube ist eine liebevoll gezimmerte, pitoreske Holzhütte ohne Türen und Fenster etwa 3m x 4m groß und an einer Wegespinne gelegen.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2008)

Dazu musst du vom Waldkater nur die Mündener Heerstrasse hochfahren. 
Ist mit einem Holzschild beschildert


----------



## danieLQ (18. Oktober 2008)

alles klar dann geb ich ins navi einfach Mündener Heerstrasse ein und tucker die straße hoch und achte dabei auf holzschilder ^^ dann werd ich euch schon finden


----------



## Epinephrin (18. Oktober 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Barbie  und Downhillfaller
> Ich habe die kleine Runde gut überstanden, keine Nachwehen oder Schwellungen. 38km. 2,15h  Aber das Maß war voll, zum Schluß tat mir meine Hand dann schon etwas weh. Aber es macht Mut zu mehr.
> Aber immer gerteu dem Motto :
> Schmerzen sind Schwächen die den Körper verlassen!!!



Du kannst es wohl nicht lassen!_

Gr[-e und herlichen Gl[ckwunsch an Roudz!!

Meine Blackbox ist mir vor=n paar Tagen abgeschmiert, schreibt einfach nicht mehr das was sie soll.  

Morgen an der runden H[tte, Alles klar *oder auch nicht(!


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2008)

nee
du musst hülsebrinkstr in das Navi eingeben. Die Mündener Heerstr geht dann links ab


----------



## Epinephrin (18. Oktober 2008)

Also ich versuche morgen um 10 h am Bahnhof in Wennigsen yu sein. 

Vielleicht treffe ich da ja jemanden von Euch und vielleicht finde ich ja auch diese H[tte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2008)

leute 

auf dem kammweg einfach richtung völksen fahren 

wenn dann eine große kreuzung kommt, wo rechts eine hütte und links ein

gedenkstein mit 3 bänken ist seit ihr da . 

nicht zu verfehlen, da dort auch noch eine deisterwanderkarte steht. 

also auf dem kammweg einfach richtung völksen und alles wird gut 

bis morgen um 11.00 uhr an der L A U B E .

@ kalli 10.20 h an den schranken

schönen abend noch 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2008)

ich melde mich ab:
Ich habe Fieber!!
Viel Spass Morgen
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich melde mich ab:
> Ich habe Fieber!!
> Viel Spass Morgen
> Schappi



gute besserung


----------



## marcx (19. Oktober 2008)

glückwunsch roudy, gute besserung schappi


----------



## Epinephrin (19. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich melde mich ab:
> Ich habe Fieber!!
> Viel Spass Morgen
> Schappi



Gute Besserung, Schappi!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Oktober 2008)

ich melde mich auch ab,
hab gestern den ganzen Tag mit Arbeit, Stadion->96 gucken und anschließend ausgiebigst Niederlage feiern verbracht. Heut ist mal Familientag.


----------



## Scott-y (19. Oktober 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Du kannst es wohl nicht lassen!_


  Das war doch nur eine kleine Runde  mit wenig Höhenmeter und noch weniger Downhill-Anteil, mit dem Reha-Team. Ich und Barbie...... und Downhillfaller war so was wie unser Krankengymnast


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Stadion->96 gucken



Ach du Sch..., du bist aber uch für nix fies So ungefähr stell ich's mir vor, auf die eigene Beerdigung zu gehen. Mein Beileid?

Bevor mich im Deister irgend ein orientierungsloser Laubensucher umbügelt, setz ich mich heute mal auf meinen Dackelschneider und cruise ein bisschen gemütlich an der Weser lang. Ich war gestern (heute) auf nem geilen Rockabilly-Konzert (4 Bands/um ein Uhr Bier alle). Da kann ich auch n bisschen Schonung vertragen...

Bis denne


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2008)

Apropos Laubensucher,
wie wars denn im Wald heute Hoerman?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Apropos Laubensucher,
> wie wars denn im Wald heute Hoerman?
> Gruß
> Schappi




schön  

waren 6 leute .  nippelspanner, daniel, epi und noch nen liteviller aus hannover ( sorry namen vergessen ) und matzinski gab sich auch mal wieder die ehre  . 

sind dann grabweg, dropland und farnweg gefahren. danach musste matze leider los, und wir sind zur bmx bahn gefahren. dort noch paar sprünge geübt, ich wieder das double gesprungen , und hoch zum kamm. 
am annaturm erlag epi den essensdüften und verabschiedete sich auch. 
so sind wir verbliebenen 4 noch den frankweg runter. 
nippel und der , dessen namen ich vergessen hab , wollten noch den ladies mitnehmen. 
beim uphill trafen wir noch tommy´s kumpel ( bikepark hahnenklee ). 
er will nächsten sonntag auch um 11.00 h an der laube sein, und mitfahren. 

schöner trailtag ....   
jetzt noch nen sieg "meiner" indians gg. halle und der montag kann kommen 


weiterhin gute besserung , oder ist das fieber schon wieder weg ?

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Oktober 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Das war doch nur eine kleine Runde  mit wenig Höhenmeter und noch weniger Downhill-Anteil, mit dem Reha-Team. Ich und Barbie...... und Downhillfaller war so was wie unser Krankengymnast



Naja, ich hatte das Gefühl an diesem Tag noch nicht mal zur Reha-Truppe zu gehören, so platt war ich  
Aber meine Pflegerin hat mich wieder aufgepeppelt und heute ging es mit dem neuen schwarzen verdammt schnell zur Sache


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2008)

@hoerman: Welchen Double meinst du? Vom großen Anlaufhügel schräg links?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @hoerman: Welchen Double meinst du? Vom großen Anlaufhügel schräg links?




schräg links ?  ähhhh schräg rechts


----------



## mOrick (19. Oktober 2008)

so ham dann mal nen kleines video zum deister zusammengeschnippelt

hoffe es gefällt und so...;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA


----------



## lakekeman (19. Oktober 2008)

"der, dessen namen ich vergessen hab" 
*meld* das bin dann wohl ich 

war echt ne nette runde, vielen dank nochmal fürs guiden. den ladies haben wir auchnoch bezwungen, leider bischen sehr matschig.
ich hoffe mal ich kann bald wieder dabei sein, dann vielleicht auch mit frauchen. der konnte ich zumindest schon gut zureden 

viele grüsse,
moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2008)

Achso ok, den schräg links bin ich Mittwoch gesprungen 
Edit: Ganz am Anfang des Videos auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2008)

mOrick schrieb:


> so ham dann mal nen kleines video zum deister zusammengeschnippelt
> 
> hoffe es gefällt und so...;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA



Schönes Video


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja das Video ist gut, gefällt mir!!
Klasse gemacht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (19. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Achso ok, den schräg links bin ich Mittwoch gesprungen
> Edit: Ganz am Anfang des Videos auf der rechten Seite.



Das kann  ich bestätigen, Samy ist sogar zweimal gesprungen und war danach vollgepumpt mit Adrenalin. Er denkt schon an ein neues bike mit M E H R Federweg:lol
Wann ist das denn bei youtube / clipfish zu sehen?

taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja, mit Sprüngen kann man die Grenzen eines Bikes natürlich schnell ausreizen. Aber erst wenn ich die Grenzen des Canyons auch auf langsamen, technischen Trails ausreize, denke ich an ein neues  (Und das kann noch dauern...)
Ich frag morgen mal nach den Videos, dann kann ich sie ja reinstellen.
Achja, taxi, ich kenn da einen, der nächstes Mal dran ist 
Johann


----------



## Loni (19. Oktober 2008)

na da hattet Ihr ja Spaß. 

Schappi, gute Besserung!!

ich hab heut Koffer gepackt und morgen geht's nach Lübüen. vllt nur für 4 Tage... 

schöne Grüße!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fotos, wir wollen fotos



ok, hier 2 Bilder mit "Wintereifen", den RacingR. lassen wir mal in der Garage 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/209168]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/209171]
	
[/URL]


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2008)

boah ey Alter!!
Neid!!!

dann steht dem 24h Rennen ja nichts mehr im Wege.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ok, hier 2 Bilder mit "Wintereifen", den RacingR. lassen wir mal in der Garage



was wiegt denn der bock  

aber erstmal glückwunsch zum neuen renner , 

auch wenn er mir persönlich nicht gefällt  . 

aber egal, hauptsache schnell 


p.s. 5 - 1 sieg gg. halle


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Achso ok, den schräg links bin ich Mittwoch gesprungen
> Edit: Ganz am Anfang des Videos auf der rechten Seite.



ist das double größer oder kleiner als das rechte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> auch wenn er mir persönlich nicht gefällt  .



Dirk, häng schnell nen Cube-T-Shirt oder sowas drüber. Dann isser verliebt...

Geiler Renner!  Der Trend scheint eindeutig zum (Zweit-)Speedbike zu gehen. 
Wenn die fette Else komplett ist, werd ich mich mal verschärft der Komplettierung des Rocky Mountain widmen. Dämpfer und Gabel müssen noch neu...


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Dirk, häng schnell nen Cube-T-Shirt oder sowas drüber. Dann isser verliebt...



auch ne deutschlandflagge würd nicht helfen


----------



## Loni (20. Oktober 2008)

ick find's hübsch 

sch*** fühe Flüge.   

bin wech.


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Oktober 2008)

mOrick schrieb:


> so ham dann mal nen kleines video zum deister zusammengeschnippelt
> 
> hoffe es gefällt und so...;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiRCZiBGBA


Prinzipiell nicht schlecht. Habt ihr das auch in besserer Qualität? Dann schickt´s doch mal an Pinkbike. Vielleicht wird´s ja VOD.


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ok, hier 2 Bilder mit "Wintereifen", den RacingR. lassen wir mal in der Garage
> 
> 
> Apropos Winterreifen,
> ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ist das double größer oder kleiner als das rechte ?



Hm weiß ich grade gar nicht. 
Ich bin aber Mittwoch wieder im Deister, dann können wir uns das ja nochmal genauer anschauen 
Wer hat denn Mittwoch Zeit?

Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hm weiß ich grade gar nicht.
> Ich bin aber Mittwoch wieder im Deister, dann können wir uns das ja nochmal genauer anschauen
> Wer hat denn Mittwoch Zeit?
> 
> Johann


 

 *kopfschüttel* 

  schüler müsste man(n) sein und ferien haben *heul*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Oktober 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ok, hier 2 Bilder mit "Wintereifen", den RacingR. lassen wir mal in der Garage
> 
> http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...2/_/large/BergamontEvolve9.81.JPG[/IMG][/URL]



Glückwunsch, schaut hübsch aber übergewichtig aus 
Eggbeater SL rein, Schnellspanner gg. LiteAxles tauschen. Ritchey WCS Griffe dran und ´nen SLR XP TransAm Sattel schon purzelte das erste Kilo.
Von Latexschläuchen fange ich heute mal nicht an 

Bis bald im Wald zu einer schnellen Runde.
Roudy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*
> 
> schüler müsste man(n) sein und ferien haben *heul*



 Noch jemand? Vielleicht jemand, der selbstständig ist und somit immer Zeit hat, Taxi?

@DHF: Schönes Rad, wofür hast du das gekauft? Als "Gegenstück" zum Ghost?

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (20. Oktober 2008)

...komisch, ich werde am Mittwoch Nachmittag um meine Freizeit- die ich mir auch nicht immer gönnen kann-  beneidet, nicht aber am Samstag um 22 Uhr, wenn ich am Schreibtisch sitze, um meine Arbeit.

Deswegen fahre ich übermorgen aus Trotz.

Und wenn man den Aufwand für hoermanns postings addiert könnte der Mittwochs genausogut frei machen. 

P.S.: Krankschreibenlassen kommt bei mir leider auch nicht in Frage

Gruß
taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Oktober 2008)

Wunderbar! Wieder 14:00 Annaturm oder schon früher/woanders? Ich kann auch zum Nordmannsturm bzw. Barsinghausen kommen, bin dann ja sowieso den Vormittag schon da.

Johann


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was wiegt denn der bock
> aber erstmal glückwunsch zum neuen renner ,
> auch wenn er mir persönlich nicht gefällt  .
> aber egal, hauptsache schnell
> p.s. 5 - 1 sieg gg. halle



@hoermann: cube fährt doch jeder, deswegen fahr ich jetzt ne "Hamburger Perle" 
@roudy: danke, habe für die Winterzeit etwas Übergewicht draufgemacht  (Schläuche,Sattel,Reifen). Das sind dann mal schnell 1kg gegenüber den Originalteilen. Im Urzustand hatte es 11,35 kg. Das mit einem Alurahmen ! Ist noch etwas Potential nach unten  
@schappi: auch danke, die MM in GG hab ich am Freitag getestet und fühlte sich supi an 
@loni: Thx, Frauen haben eben mehr Sinn für das Schöne. 
@Samy: richtig, als Gegenstück zum ERT.
@ecto: du kennst doch den Hoermann, immer muss er mäckern  
Vielleicht sollte ich ne Schlange drauf malen, dann hat er Respekt davor 

Weiter machen!

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2008)

is halt meine meinung  

kann doch auch nix dafür . 

mir gefällt halt die rahmenform nicht ,  von den rot/weissen aufklebergedöns mal ganz abgesehen 

@ dhf  wann wollen wir denn mal ne schnelle runde drehen ?


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mir gefällt halt die rahmenform nicht ...



Die gefällt mir grade! Schöner Eingelenker mit nem fetten Lagerdurchmesser. Das dürfte halten!


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2008)

Leute 
morgen ist wieder Lichttag!!!
19:30 BBW, wie letztes Mal abgemacht
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir grade! Schöner Eingelenker mit nem fetten Lagerdurchmesser. Das dürfte halten!



@hörmänchen:  

@Exto  wir fahren nicht nur gerne die gleichen flowigen Trails, wir haben auch den gleichen Geschmack !

Im übrigen ist der Rahmen anodisiert. Aufkleber sind das nicht. O.K, auf die könnte ich auch verzichten, gehen aber nicht ab


----------



## Phil81 (20. Oktober 2008)

Bin Mittwoch auch im Deister unterwegs. Denke mal das ich so gegen Mittag unterwegs sein werde.Wollte so 2-3 Stunden ein paar Annaturm Trails abfahren.


----------



## Scott-y (20. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute
> morgen ist wieder Lichttag!!!
> 19:30 BBW, wie letztes Mal abgemacht
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wenn ihr euch zusammenreißt und keine wilden Nummern reitet ist hier ein  Reha-Patient der mit will. Licht ist im Überfluß und mein Sanipaket nehme ich selber mit. 
Wenn es mich wiedererwartend zerreißt müßt ihr mir den Dreck von Kleidung und Gesicht wischen mich schnell umziehen (Wechselwäsche und saubere Unterhose ist dabei) dann alle bezeugen das das nur eine Probefahrt vor meiner Tür war. Achso nie mal den Krankenwagen holen!!!! Also wenn nötig in Einzelteilen mit Zettel um den Hals in die Bahn Richtung Neustadt ( die kennen das Problem)und fertig.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch zusammenreißt und keine wilden Nummern reitet ist hier ein  Reha-Patient der mit will. Licht ist im Überfluß und mein Sanipaket nehme ich selber mit.
> Wenn es mich wiedererwartend zerreißt müßt ihr mir den Dreck von Kleidung und Gesicht wischen mich schnell umziehen (Wechselwäsche und saubere Unterhose ist dabei) dann alle bezeugen das das nur eine Probefahrt vor meiner Tür war. Achso nie mal den Krankenwagen holen!!!! Also wenn nötig in Einzelteilen mit Zettel um den Hals in die Bahn Richtung Neustadt ( die kennen das Problem)und fertig.



hast du dir das auch gut überlegt ? 
wir wollen dort runterfahren, wo´s dich zerlegt hat


----------



## Scott-y (20. Oktober 2008)

Dann wir die Stelle halt schön gepolstert, oder ich binde mir den linken Arm auf den Rücken.


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @hörmänchen:
> 
> @Exto  wir fahren nicht nur gerne die gleichen flowigen Trails, wir haben auch den gleichen Geschmack !
> 
> Im übrigen ist der Rahmen anodisiert. Aufkleber sind das nicht. O.K, auf die könnte ich auch verzichten, gehen aber nicht ab



Ich würd mich ja noch ne schöne Klapperschlange ums Oberrohr winden!
Das hält alte Lästermäuler fern!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Oktober 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bin Mittwoch auch im Deister unterwegs. Denke mal das ich so gegen Mittag unterwegs sein werde.Wollte so 2-3 Stunden ein paar Annaturm Trails abfahren.



Super! dann sind wir schon zu dritt!
Ich schick dir mal per PM meine Handynummer, damit wir uns da zusammenfinden können.
Johann


----------



## _Sync_ (20. Oktober 2008)

D: Mittwoch muss ich von 0900 bis 1730 kleine Kinder in der Waldorfschule betreuen... Grml. Meine LEDs und der ganze Schaltwandlerkram ist auch noch nicht da also wirds mit Abends wohl auch nix....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal bis heute Abend weg. Taxi und Phil, meldet euch nochmal wegen morgen!
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute
> morgen ist wieder Lichttag!!!
> 19:30 BBW, wie letztes Mal abgemacht
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 hallo leute der nacht 

 hab gerade einen anruf von schappi bekommen 

 da er noch unterwegs ist und es zeitlich nicht schaffen wird, das wetter auch nur am regnen ist, 

 wird der nightride für heute abend abgesagt 

 bei wetterbesserung besteht die möglichkeit den heute abgesagten nightride am donnerstag nachzuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Oktober 2008)

Donnerstag passt gut. da bin ich dabei


----------



## Scott-y (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann schauen wir mal bis Donnerstag.


----------



## danieLQ (21. Oktober 2008)

sher gut bin auch grad erst nach hause gekommen. hätte es also nichtmehr geschafft  donerstag (wenn ich nicht wieder länger arbeiten muss) bin ich auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2008)

So! Else hat neue Laufräder. Gibt's am Wochenende nen Ausritt? Ich war schon lang nimmer im Westdeister...

EDIT: Wenn's eben geht, bei Tageslicht!!!


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So! Else hat neue Laufräder. Gibt's am Wochenende nen Ausritt? Ich war schon lang nimmer im Westdeister...
> 
> EDIT: Wenn's eben geht, bei Tageslicht!!!


was hast du denn für Reifen montiert? 
Ich hoffe etwas stabilers das auch deinen Fahrstil überlebt!

westdeister hört sich gut an! Bin dabei!
Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende ist auch gut. http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
bleibt nur die Frage Samstag oder Sonntag. Mir wäre diesesmal der Samstag lieber, zur Not würde auch der Sonntag gehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> was hast du denn für Reifen montiert?
> Ich hoffe etwas stabilers das auch deinen Fahrstil überlebt!
> 
> westdeister hört sich gut an! Bin dabei!
> ...


 

 wäre diesmal auch für samstag.

 um exto's laufräder gleich mal auf standfestigkeit zu überprüfen, wäre ich für  : 

 - klo 

 - teer 

 - schmierseifen 

 - ft 

 - rt 

 mal das ganze programm 



 dann weiß exto auch , ob der lrs mit seinem grobmotorigen besitzer konform geht *lach* 

 treffpunkt 12.00 bbw ? 

 hoerman 





 @ exto - zieh bloß mm's auf, sonst schwärmt uns schappi die ganze zeit wieder vom grip vor


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Vorne MM in GG compound!
DHF ist jetzt mit der Bereifung auch ein happy camper.

das Program hört sich gut an kommen so 1000hm zusammen.

12:30 uhr wäre mir lieber.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wäre diesmal auch für samstag.
> 
> um exto's laufräder gleich mal auf standfestigkeit zu überprüfen, wäre ich für  :
> 
> ...



Willst du das Material testen, oder meine Kondition? Das is ja n ganz schöner Ritt 

Was die Reifen angeht, setz ich weiter auf die Mountain Kings. Hab jetzt allerdings mal Latex eingezogen. Wenn das auch an dieser Stelle nicht funktioniert, werd ich die Dinger dazu benutzen, Roudy kopfunter irgendwo im Wald anzubinden...
Grip wird im Allgemeinen überbewertet. Man muss den Ofen auch mal einfach laufen lassen.

Sa. 12:30 BBW geht klar. Passt mir auch ganz gut.

Apropos Roudy: Wie isses denn mit dem jungen Herrn Vater? Gönnst du deiner Miniaturausgabe auch mal wieder nen freien Nachmittag und kommst mit uns mit in den tiefen, dunklen Wald?

EDIT: Weiß noch einer, wo diese lustige Baumscheibe im Wald rumlag, an der wir mal mit Steffen vorbei gekommen sind? War doch irgendwo oberhalb von Rodenberg, oder? Auf jeden Fall gab's da ein Paar nette, kleine Abschnitte, an denen uns Schappi mal die Qualitäten seiner Gripmonster demonstrieren kann ;-)


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja müssen wir mal Evel Knievel fragen vieleicht kann der sich noch erinnern wo das war. Ich habe auch noch eine entfernte Erinnerung, mit ein Bischen Suchen könnte ich es vieleicht wiederfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Willst du das Material testen, oder meine Kondition? Das is ja n ganz schöner Ritt...


 
mann oder memme ?


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

was erwartest du von jemandem der als Nightride den Weserradweg fährt?


----------



## Phil81 (22. Oktober 2008)

Vorsicht am Grabweg dort haben die Forst oder Wandernazis zugeschlagen! Hier lag ziemlich viel Holz rum. Zu dem sind die Sprünge eingerissen wordern.

Der Trail ist aber weitestgehend wieder von uns freigeräumt worden und wiederhergestellt worden. Trotzdem Vorsicht einige Dicke Äste waren hinter Kuppen versteckt. Es scheint das hier jemand wollte das sich wer richtig Verletzt.


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Warnung


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich kann Phils Warnung nur bestätigen. Sah wirklich schlimm aus heute.
Ansonsten bin ich Samstag dabei!
Johann


----------



## _Sync_ (22. Oktober 2008)

Samstag bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick Junge (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erst mal an alle Biker,würde mich gern an irgendeine Mtb-Gruppe anschließen die im undum den Deister biken.Bin gerade nach Gestorf gezogen und Fahre schon gern mal in einer Gruppe mit.Schon deswegen mal ein paar Leutchen kennen zulernen,sowie schöne Waldwege.Ist ja schon ziehmlich flach hier............. Pat75


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo! 
Komm doch einfach am Samstag um 12:30 zum Besucherbergwerk nach Barsinghausen. Dann zeigen wir dir schonmal ein paar schöne Wege.
Wenn dir Samstag nicht passt, einfach immer mal wieder hier ins Forum gucken. Meistens findet sich jemand zum Fahren.

Johann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Apropos Roudy: Wie isses denn mit dem jungen Herrn Vater? Gönnst du deiner Miniaturausgabe auch mal wieder nen freien Nachmittag und kommst mit uns mit in den tiefen, dunklen Wald?
> ...



Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken.
Hier erstmal meine neue Mütze:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/211038]
	
[/URL]
Die Kleine ist übrigens neben dem Autogrammtrikot von Grischa Niermann zur Welt gekommen.
Radsportorientiert ab der ersten Minuten, da strahlte der Papa.

Ich melde mich
Bis bald imWald
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bei wetterbesserung besteht die möglichkeit den heute abgesagten nightride am donnerstag nachzuholen


 
@ schappi : und .... was sagt uns die wetterfee ???


----------



## schappi (23. Oktober 2008)

Schau doch aus dem Fenster!
So wirds bis heute Abend bleiben.
Samstag Sonnenschein.
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild
Bis heute Abend 19:30 BBW


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab hier grade ein Video aus Celle gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243286&page=2
Ist vom Mai, seitdem hat sich schonwieder einiges getan.
Also wer mal größere Herausforderungen als das Dropland braucht, kommt nur her! 
Johann


----------



## schappi (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal der link zum Film direkt
gut der Junge!


----------



## danieLQ (23. Oktober 2008)

ok also dann bleibt das wohl bei heute abend 19.30 .. bin auch da


----------



## Scott-y (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Oktober 2008)

N´Abend

Steht Sa.12:30 BBW ?
Ich habe Freigang 
Einzige Auflage : "Heile bleiben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Oktober 2008)

Samstag 12:30 BBW ist fix!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Abendrunde machte zwar keine sichtlichen Probleme, aber den Samstag würde ich noch nicht packen. Ich muß die Sache langsam steigern. Mir fehlt noch viel Kraft und Vertauen in der linken Hand. Beim Bremsen fehlt mir vorallen Kraft im Zeigefinger. Aber es wir schon immer besser.  Bald hab ich euch wieder.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Einzige Auflage : "Heile bleiben"


ich pass auf dich auf 

hast ja jetzt auch nen knitterfreien


----------



## pebblesathome (23. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich pass auf dich auf
> 
> hast ja jetzt auch nen knitterfreien



wird das so langsam zur auflage, nur noch voll aus(f)gerüstet mitfahren zu können?
aber vllt werd ich ja geduldet, (bei hoerman bestimmt) fahr doch ein cube?!?
am samstag kann ich nicht, geh zu 96 und seh meine bremer siegen.

euch viel spass

gruss
pebbles


----------



## Loni (24. Oktober 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> [...] und seh meine bremer siegen.



 das tut auch Not!

bin wieder da. in Lübüen war's schööööööön warm ... hatte bloß kaum Zeit, das zu genießen... viel zu tun.

bis bald im Waaaald


----------



## taxifolia (24. Oktober 2008)

@pebllesathome:
Wir machen das eben mit fahrerischem Können wett, gelle
Ich bin eben auf den folgenden Artikel in der DLZ gestoßen, in dem wir Biker mal nicht als Fahrradfaschisten unter Hinweglassung von wissenschaftlich fundierten Fakten tituliert werden, sondern als Kunden der Waldgaststätten.
http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de...ml?PHPSESSID=e7cdf87b58ef72e2211aaaceb43d6f9d

Dass man es mit der jounalistischen Akuresse nicht  so genau nimmt, offenbart das Foto, leider der Nordmannsturm.

Frohes Rehe- Überfahren!

Taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2008)

http://salzburg.orf.at/stories/316902/ 

 zwar nicht unsere gegend, aber auch dort wird nur positiv über uns biker berichtet 

 zumal schappi und ich dort zum erfolg beigetragen haben  

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/4/1/5/6/_/large/Saalbach2008086.jpg


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

Das wetter morgen wird ja richtig nett:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Wer kommt denn nun alles? Taxi wann führst du uns den "deine Neue" vor?

Pebbles: ich setzte meine Knitterfreien auch nicht auf. Der ist mir auf Touren (und morgen gibt es ein paar hm) zu umständlich. Ich setzte meinen "kleinen Schwarzen" auf und Protektoren.



Gestern abend hättest du deinen Spass gehabt. Wir werden dir morgen vorschwärmen.

Nächste Abendrunde ist übrigens für Dienstag 28.10. geplant Treffpunkt S-Bahnstation Lemmie.
Bis bald im Wald
Schapi


----------



## taxifolia (24. Oktober 2008)

...tja, mit Geld in der Tasche ist man immer überall gern gesehen. 
So eine Seilbahn wär auch was für´n Deister.
Aber Du, hoerman, bist doch mit schappi hochpedaliert, oder ? Für Umsatz habt ihr dann oben beim Weizensaufen gesorgt

Gruß 
taxi 
( Der am Sonntag mit Frau (eigene) fährt, statt mit euch  ). Mitfahrer erwünscht, wird aber kein wildes moshen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...tja, mit Geld in der Tasche ist man immer überall gern gesehen.
> So eine Seilbahn wär auch was für´n Deister.
> Aber Du, hoerman, bist doch mit schappi hochpedaliert, oder ? Für Umsatz habt ihr dann oben beim Weizensaufen gesorgt
> 
> ...



Sonntag wirds pissen!
Kommt doch beide am samstag mit ihr könnt dann ja oben angekommen den Kammweg nehmen.
Apropos Seilbahn in Saalbach:
Hier geile Aufnahmen aus Saalbachauch wenn keine Cubes drauf sind gibt es doch ein schönens warmes Gefühl beim Zuschauen)
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/...ypfHZa&hptclc=75&hptclc=75&hptclc=75#movie117
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2008/...ypfHZa&hptclc=75&hptclc=75&hptclc=75#movie133

Gruß
schappi


----------



## taxifolia (24. Oktober 2008)

wie jetzt , meine Neue ? Frau ist die alte (klein geschrieben!).
Und die Neugier auf meine Weich- Fietze ist nicht nötig, sind bestimmt keine innovativen Parts dran, die nicht schon vor Jahren hattest , macht aber trotzdem Spaß.
Samstag geht leider nicht, kann ich meine Kinder nicht abschieben, wobei mein 4-jähriger Sohnemann mit der Knackpunkt ist.  
Also für mich gilt: Sonntag oder gar nicht

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ... >auch wenn keine Cubes drauf sind gibt es doch ein schönens warmes Gefühl beim Zuschauen)
> Gruß
> schappi


 



 apropo warmes gefühl 

 so hätte es im urlaub mit dhf im september über den wolken in saalbach ausgesehen 







 hoerman


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> wie jetzt , meine Neue ? Frau ist die alte (klein geschrieben!).
> Und die Neugier auf meine Weich- Fietze ist nicht nötig, sind bestimmt keine innovativen Parts dran, die nicht schon vor Jahren hattest , macht aber trotzdem Spaß.
> Samstag geht leider nicht, kann ich meine Kinder nicht abschieben, wobei mein 4-jähriger Sohnemann mit der Knackpunkt ist.
> Also für mich gilt: Sonntag oder gar nicht
> ...



Ich meinte natürlich deine neue Liebe zum Bikesport!

Wenn du mal qualifizierte Babysitter brauchst;
Ich habe 2 Töchter: die eine ist Erzieherin, die andere in der Ausbildung zur Ergotherapeutin. Beide machen Babysitting.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ( Der am Sonntag mit Frau (eigene) fährt, statt mit euch  ). Mitfahrer erwünscht, wird aber kein wildes moshen)



Ich hätte auch erst am Sonntag Zeit weil ich  Samstag schuften muss 
fährst Du mit Duschi im Wald oder im Feld? Mit Hund oder ohne? vlt. krieg ich Tina auch wieder aufs Rad


----------



## taxifolia (24. Oktober 2008)

Homer....er lebt noch- hurra !

Wald natürlich! Dusi ist RT- Fan, Hund soll mit. MEINER verhält sich ja nicht wie ein Lebensmüder beim Herannahmen der S-Bahn.  ( Dabei fällt mir wieder hoerman ein wie er Evel K. mitfühlend  fragt: "Has u scho ma einen übergemaggelt ")


Das Wetter macht mir Sorge..., wir werden sehen.
Wir kontakten uns per Boardmail oder TELEFON.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Homer....er lebt noch- hurra !
> 
> Wald natürlich! Dusi ist RT- Fan,
> Gruß
> taxi



uiuiuiui  Tina wird schon bei 3% Steigung richtig nölig  
dann kommt eben nur der drömmelige Hund mit. Dann wird wenigstens ein bisschen spannend 

poste mir mal deine Handynummer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin dann morgen auch am BBW. 
Johann


----------



## Scott-y (24. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den 3% Steigung steckt den Frauen wohl in den Genen. Das ist mit meiner auch so. Wenn ich eine Radtour vorschlage, dann niemals das böse Wort mit ,,D'' ( Deister) Dann rennt sie sofort zum PC und druckt wieder die Scheidungspapiere.


----------



## Loni (24. Oktober 2008)

jaja, die Frauen... 

IHR !


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

Da habe ich was für dich eine Tour durch Hannover an Ihme und Leine entlang nict mehr als 50hm aber sehr schön. Ich kann dir die GPS daten per e-mail schicken.



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> jaja, die Frauen...
> 
> IHR !



Tja Froschkönigin,
da hätten wir uns vor 25Jahren treffen müssen, dann hätte ich dich geheiratet weil du Steigungen mit Dreiundzwanzig Prozent liebst.
Aber wie hat schon Gobatschow gesagt:" wer zu spät kommt..."

Kommst du morgen zum BBW?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

Diese Bilder erreichen mich gerade von unserem Auslandskorrespondenten Varadero in Salzburg, ganz scheussliches Wetter da (im Tal)
















Neid!!
Schappi


----------



## Loni (24. Oktober 2008)

tolle Bilder!!


schappi schrieb:


> Tja Froschkönigin,
> da hätten wir uns vor 25Jahren treffen müssen, dann hätte ich dich geheiratet weil du Steigungen mit Dreiundzwanzig Prozent liebst.
> Aber wie hat schon Gobatschow gesagt:" wer zu spät kommt..."


hehe, eher trivialer Grund... ungefähr so, als wolltest du mich heiraten, weil meine Küche rosa ist  
Mit Gunst und Verlaub finde ich übrigens, dass ich genau richtig bin (nicht zu spät) 


schappi schrieb:


> Kommst du morgen zum BBW?


das weiß nur Allah, aber ich werd mich bemühen, darauf Einfluss zu nehmen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Oktober 2008)

Loni, ich nehme schon die Bahn um 10:33 und fahre vorher nochmal den Rakententrail. Wenn Allah es will, können wir uns dann ja schon in Hannover auf dem Bahnsteig treffen.
Johann

PS: Jetzt sollten wir mit der Verunglimpfung Allah's aufhören: 
klick


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2008)

Wieso Verunglimpfung? Man kann das auch n bisschen locker seh'n (jedenfalls wenn man nicht grad der halben Welt den Krieg erklärt hat.

Wir sind da alle näher zusammen, als die Meisten wissen. Insoweit nur eine Frage der Sprache.

Und wenn "der Eine" nicht will, wird eben auch nicht gemosht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Und wenn "der Eine" nicht will, wird eben auch nicht gemosht...



na klar wird morgen gemosht , und zwar richtig  

war heute bei unserem ex-profi ( schöne grüße von thommy soll ich ausrichten ) und hab mir noch nen dirt-helm geholt. 

außerdem müssen wir noch dein material auf deine grobmotorischen fähigkeiten abstimmen. 
ganz abgesehen von der schlangenbissresistenz der latex-schläuche 

okay, jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder still


----------



## Loni (24. Oktober 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Loni, ich nehme schon die Bahn um 10:33 und fahre vorher nochmal den Rakententrail. Wenn Allah es will, können wir uns dann ja schon in Hannover auf dem Bahnsteig treffen.
> Johann
> 
> PS: Jetzt sollten wir mit der Verunglimpfung Allah's aufhören:



hab nix verunglimpft. 
10:33... ich merk's mir. 
Wann soll ich morgen schreiben, damit du bescheid weißt, Samy?


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> tolle Bilder!!
> 
> hehe, eher trivialer Grund... ungefähr so, als wolltest du mich heiraten, weil meine Küche rosa ist



Waas du hast ne Rosa Küche!! da würde ich mich ja scheiden lassen!


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2008)

samy
den Raketentrail fahren wir sowieso und noch einige andere dazu


----------



## Loni (24. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Waas du hast ne Rosa Küche!! da würde ich mich ja scheiden lassen!



höhö.


----------



## Madeba (24. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Samstag 12:30 BBW ist fix!


wann seid Ihr dann wo auf dem Kamm ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Oktober 2008)

exto, Loni: Ja, passte nur grade so gut.

Loni: Ich guck um 9:00 noch mal hier ein. Ansonsten: 01577 57 37 632.

Schappi: Ich hab nichts dagegen, ihn zweimal zu fahren  Der passt so schön, um aus dem Deister nach Barsinghausen zu kommen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> wann seid Ihr dann wo auf dem Kamm ?



denke ca. 20 min nach start sollten wir oben sein . würde fast vorschlagen wir treffen uns nordmannsturm und fangen mit dem klotrail an .
treffen um 13.10. 
sonst gib uns mal per pn deine handynummer damit wir uns nicht verfehlen.


----------



## Madeba (24. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> denke ca. 20 min nach start sollten wir oben sein...treffen um 13.10...


12:30 + 20 Min = 13:10 
wasndas für ne Zeiteinheit ?
oder fahrt Ihr immer in 20 Minuten hoch, egal wie lange Ihr unterwegs seid ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> 12:30 + 20 Min = 13:10
> wasndas für ne Zeiteinheit ?
> oder fahrt Ihr immer in 20 Minuten hoch, egal wie lange Ihr unterwegs seid ??



ca. 20 min bis kammweg 

kammweg ist aber nicht nordmannsturm 

also  kammweg directissima bbw bis erreichen nordmannsturm = 13,10 uhr 

oder so ungefähr


----------



## danieLQ (24. Oktober 2008)

werd morgen wohl auch kommen


----------



## danieLQ (24. Oktober 2008)

wenn der körper den alkohol rechtzeitig verlassen hat xD


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Oktober 2008)

Du vergiftest deinen Körper absichtlich  und riskierst dabei eine Deistertour zu verpassen ?
Na ja, wir waren ja [fast] alle mal Jung 

Prost - bis morgen


----------



## Loni (24. Oktober 2008)

jo, ich geh auch gleich mal aus... wenn die Musik doof ist usw... komm ich morgen


----------



## McNim (25. Oktober 2008)

Morgen auch,

wollte mal fragen ob ich morgen mitkommen kann? Wollten uns ja eh mal alle kennenlernen. Bin das letzte mal ja mit den Jungs aus Bremen gefahren.

Wenn mich morgen früh meine Freundin weg lässt, und mir einer von euch noch genau sagt, wo das BBW ist, bin ich dabei. (komme mit dem Bike aus Hannover)

Was wollt ihr Fahren, Tour/Trail. Bis wann plannt ihr denn so ein, muss morgen noch meine Eltern besuchen.

Gucke morgen fürh noch mal rein, hoffe einer von euch meldet sich.

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich muß morgen noch nen Kumpel überreden zu mir zu kommen, dann kommen wir auch zum BBW um 12:30. Vllt kann ich euch noch was nettes zeigen. Grüße!


----------



## Loni (25. Oktober 2008)

ich bin wahrscheinlich raus   ... es sei denn es geschieht ein Wunder...man weiß ja nie 
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## chris2305 (25. Oktober 2008)

Sind heute wohl auch im Deister. Vielleicht trifft man(n) sich ja


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Morgen auch,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob ich morgen mitkommen kann? Wollten uns ja eh mal alle kennenlernen. Bin das letzte mal ja mit den Jungs aus Bremen gefahren.
> 
> ...



Guck mal hier. Von der Polizei aus kannst du den Parkplatz schon sehen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was wollt ihr Fahren, Tour/Trail. Bis wann plant ihr denn so ein, muss morgen noch meine Eltern besuchen.
> Gucke morgen früh noch mal rein, hoffe einer von euch meldet sich.
> Marius



Ich denke viel Trail und Touren dazwischen.
Ende wird sicher erst gg. 16 Uhr sein, aber jeder kann jederzeit dazustossen oder früher abfahren.

Aktuell ist die Luft sehr feucht, mit Hochnebel aber ohne Niederschlag. Obwohl das oben ja anders aussehen kann.

Bis später


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2008)

wenn evil mitkommt und den guido macht, eigentlich nur trails 
okay , zugegeben, um dorthin zu kommen auch waldwege


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Morgen auch,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob ich morgen mitkommen kann? Wollten uns ja eh mal alle kennenlernen. Bin das letzte mal ja mit den Jungs aus Bremen gefahren.
> 
> ...



Komm man ruhig dazu!
Du kannst jederzeit abkürzen und den Rücksturz über den RT zum BBW machen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## danieLQ (25. Oktober 2008)

ok mir gehts soweit ganz jut  bin also dabei ^^ 

und loni schwächelt .. musik war wohl doch ganz jut


----------



## _Sync_ (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch gerade in den Startlöchern, werde wohl erstmal mit Samy mitfahren und dann zu euch stoßen..


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

Bis zum BHK werden wir noch die Nr. 7000 volkriegen, dann ist die 3 Runde auch gesichert.
1. Runde Roudy für Tochter
2. Runde Schappi für Pokal (DHF nicht vergessen)
3. Runde Mr- X für Beitrag Nr. 7000
Gruß
Schappi
den 200.000 ten Besuch haben wir auch bald!
ich glaube damit werden wir zum populärsten Fred im Forum, oder kennt jemand einen Fred (der nicht Hersteller bezogen ist) der mehr Besuche hat?

Habe mal eben recherchiert: es gibt noch einen Thread im Forum der noch knapp vor uns liegt:
Der Wuppertaler aber nur ganz knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Morgen auch,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob ich morgen mitkommen kann? Wollten uns ja eh mal alle kennenlernen. Bin das letzte mal ja mit den Jungs aus Bremen gefahren.
> 
> ...



AAAlso: 

BBW ist das Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz. Immer den Schildern "Polizei" folgen. Dann bist du richtig.

Oder Eben Hannover HBF 10:33h und Samy treffen. Aber dafür isses wohl n bisschen spät.

Fahrtechnisch ist Trail angesagt und zur Dauer kann man erfahrungsgemäß garnix sagen. Wenn gut - bis dunkel


----------



## McNim (25. Oktober 2008)

Ok, bin dabei,

dann werde ich mich gegen elf auf mein Bike begeben und Richtung Barsinghausen fahren. Ganz locker zum aufwärmen, dürfte locker reichen.

Hoffe nur ihr seid nicht zu schnell beim uphill. Bin Donnerstag im Dunkeln gestürzt und habs jetzt am Knie. Aber da reihe ich mich ja perfekt bei euch ein ;-)

Wie viele sind wir jetzt eigentlich, und wer ist am BBW? Werde ma alle ansprechen die nach Biker aussehen.

Marius


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Hoffe nur ihr seid nicht zu schnell beim uphill.





Selten so gelacht. Wir sind n Haufen (meist) übergewichtiger älterer Herren...



Da brauchs tu dir wahrscheinlich sogar mit Gipsbein keine Uphill-Sorgen machen. Es sei denn, du findest noch irgendwo ne Kreuzotter, die du Hoerman untern Sattel schnallen kannst...


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Wie viele sind wir jetzt eigentlich, und wer ist am BBW? Werde ma alle ansprechen die nach Biker aussehen.
> 
> Marius



wenn du den hier siehst : 





 bist du richtig . nur halte ein wenig abstand, damit er dich mit seinen zerbissenen schläuchen nicht erwischt


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

Exto
bringst du Niggels mit?


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

Mc Nim 
und hüte dich vor dem Hier wenn er gerade mal wieder eine seiner Adrenalinverpuffungen hat:


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> bringst du Niggels mit?



Nee, der wird wohl im fernen Ostlippischen Bergland in etwa tas gleiche tun, wie Lena: Die letzte Nacht verdauen...


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nur halte ein wenig abstand, damit er dich mit seinen zerbissenen schläuchen nicht erwischt



Schätzelein, erfreust du uns heute mal mit deinen Silver-Surfer-Accessoires?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Schätzelein, erfreust du uns heute mal mit deinen Silver-Surfer-Accessoires?



wenn du das möchtest mein hase  , mach ich das doch gerne 
obwohl ich eigentlich mit knielingen kommen wollte . 
aber die ärmlinge sollten drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> den 200.000 ten Besuch haben wir auch bald!
> ich glaube damit werden wir zum populärsten Fred im Forum, oder kennt jemand einen Fred (der nicht Hersteller bezogen ist) der mehr Besuche hat?
> 
> Habe mal eben recherchiert: es gibt noch einen Thread im Forum der noch knapp vor uns liegt:
> Der Wuppertaler aber nur ganz knapp



Da haste aber nicht gut recherchiert. Kennen wir ja gar nicht von dir...

Guggst du (z.B.) hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

Nee Exto 
ich meine nicht die Laberfreds, ich hatte mich auf die regionalen Foren bei denen es ums aktive biken ging bezogen.
Jetzt aber los in 35min treffen wir uns


----------



## Loni (25. Oktober 2008)

danieLQ schrieb:


> ok mir gehts soweit ganz jut  bin also dabei ^^
> 
> und loni schwächelt .. musik war wohl doch ganz jut


jepp. war spaßig. und jut jeht's mir auch. 


exto schrieb:


> Nee, der wird wohl im fernen Ostlippischen Bergland in etwa tas gleiche tun, wie Lena: Die letzte Nacht verdauen...


jau, jetzt erstmal frühstücken... 
dann ist auch fast schon wieder Zeit zum Tanzen 
grad eben schien so fein die Sonne, da hab ich fast n bisl bereut, dass ich nicht mit bin  aber das ist ja nicht der letzte Biketag


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wann du das letzte Mal mit mir im Deister warst. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl,  Das du mich nicht mehr magst! Und zum BHK kommst du auch wieder nicht.

War ne tolle Truppe heute und nette Trails (6 Stück insgesammt und 800hm)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nee Exto
> ich meine nicht die Laberfreds, ich hatte mich auf die regionalen Foren bei denen es ums aktive biken ging bezogen.
> Jetzt aber los in 35min treffen wir uns



Exto,
wo warst du eigentlich?
Wir haben dich vermisst!

Nein Quatsch warn Scherz!

Maren,
 Axel war wirklich die ganze Zeit bei uns und seine merkwürdige Verletztung ist wirklich beim Biken entstanden. Ich war dabei!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (25. Oktober 2008)

...schön, dass Ihr Spass hattet .Was hat Evel euch denn gezeigt..................??? Abzweiger vom RT auf dem geraden Teil ?

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...schön, dass Ihr Spass hattet .Was hat Evel euch denn gezeigt..................??? Abzweiger vom RT auf dem geraden Teil ?
> 
> taxi



Die neue Verlängerung vom Teerweg und den neuen Teil vom RT.


----------



## Loni (25. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wann du das letzte Mal mit mir im Deister warst. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl,  Das du mich nicht mehr magst! Und zum BHK kommst du auch wieder nicht.


Alzheimer?    na ja, es war wohl ungefähr im Mai. Also tatsächlich n bisl her.  Wenn Ihr allerdinx heimlich Touren in den Harz macht, dann darf ich auch heimlich meine 8-Stunden-Trainingsrunde durch den Deister ALLEIN machen 
Dass ich beim BHK schon wieder in Lübüen bin, ist ja keine Absicht (jedenfalls nicht meine). Der wird doch bestimmt nochmal stattfinden..

also: I love you all


----------



## Madeba (25. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nee Exto
> ich meine nicht die Laberfreds, ich hatte mich auf die regionalen Foren bei denen es ums aktive biken ging bezogen.


   

und wie genau bringst Du jetzt *diesen* Fred da unter ?


----------



## McNim (25. Oktober 2008)

So Jungs,

wollte mich mal bedanken, dass ihr mich heute mitgenommen habt, war eine sehr nette Truppe. Nach dem ihr alle eure Bikes rausgeholt habt und euch alle in eure Kluften gepellt habt, dachte ich noch, ich bin fehl am Platz. Nach dem ersten Trail (KloTrail) dachte ich das auch noch. Aber danach wurde es immer besser und ihr seit echt auf alle eingegangen, es wurde immer gewartet, es wurden top gescoutet und es kamen auch keine dummen Sprüche. Top Truppe, wenn ihr mich wieder mitnimmt, komme ich gern noch mal mit.

Habe ja wenigstens noch rausgefunden, das Sammy und ich ursprünglich aus dem gleichen Kuhdorf kommen. (...so klein ist die Welt)

@ Schappi: wie bringe ich meiner Freundin bei, das ich ein Muddy Mary brauche ;-)

Marius

P.S.: in den Westdeister habe ich noch nie soviel gemacht, schöne Trails gibt es da. Danke fürs zeigen. Mein Favorit, der Raketentrail. Genau meine Sache.

cu


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> wollte mich mal bedanken, dass ihr mich heute mitgenommen habt, war eine sehr nette Truppe. Nach dem ihr alle eure Bikes rausgeholt habt und euch alle in eure Kluften gepellt habt, dachte ich noch, ich bin fehl am Platz. Nach dem ersten Trail (KloTrail) dachte ich das auch noch. Aber danach wurde es immer besser und ihr seit echt auf alle eingegangen, es wurde immer gewartet, es wurden top gescoutet und es kamen auch keine dummen Sprüche. Top Truppe, wenn ihr mich wieder mitnimmt, komme ich gern noch mal mit.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat.
Schön das du dabei warst.

Wir Deisterfreun.de lassen niemanden im Wald zurück, können wenn es verabredet ist aber auch viiiel schneller aber trailärmer fahren.

Jedesmal wen Evil mitkommt lerne ich neue Trails und erkenne, dass der Deister unerschöpflich daran ist.

Und gehüpft sind wir alle wie die Frösche.
GEIL !!!


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> wollte mich mal bedanken, dass ihr mich heute mitgenommen habt, war eine sehr nette Truppe. Nach dem ihr alle eure Bikes rausgeholt habt und euch alle in eure Kluften gepellt habt, dachte ich noch, ich bin fehl am Platz. Nach dem ersten Trail (KloTrail) dachte ich das auch noch. Aber danach wurde es immer besser und ihr seit echt auf alle eingegangen, es wurde immer gewartet, es wurden top gescoutet und es kamen auch keine dummen Sprüche. Top Truppe, wenn ihr mich wieder mitnimmt, komme ich gern noch mal mit.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marius
Komm jederzeit wieder mit. Im Westdeister hast du ja noch nicht annähernd alles gesehen da gibt es auch viel Trials von der Sorte wie du sie liebst. Dann fahren wir den Funkturm Trail und den The day After und den Feggendorfer und den A2 Trail und den Mooshüttentrail und... Es gibt noch viel zu entdecken.
Unser Mott istz: wir fahren gemeinsam los und kommen gemeinsam an und auf den Letzten wird immer gewartet, egal ob berghoch oder bergab.

Bezüglich der Muddy Marry und deiner Freundin: Frag sie doch einfach mal, was sie von einer offenen Dreierbeziehung hält?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2008)

Madeba schrieb:


> und wie genau bringst Du jetzt *diesen* Fred da unter ?



Hier wird doch nich gelabert!
Hier werden doch nur hochqualitative Informationen ausgetauscht und Trainingsberatung auf höchstem Niveau geleistet
Das Ihr das von hinter dem Deister immer alles so aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen müsst.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2008)

So, nach der nettenTrailtour gestern (der Nippel ist übrigens noch dran ), heute mal n bisschen im Keller gesessen:





Das is mein Langstreckenbomber für 2009. Nicht schön geworden, aber zweckmäßig und schnell.


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So, nach der nettenTrailtour gestern (der Nippel ist übrigens noch dran ), heute mal n bisschen im Keller gesessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du da ein Triathlonlenker drauf?
Vorne Scheibe u. hinten V-Brake, cool


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich machs mal groß, damit man(n)´s besser sehen kann 
sieht doch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So, nach der nettenTrailtour gestern (der Nippel ist übrigens noch dran ), .



Hat Maren denn der Unfallschilderung glauben schenken können?
Ein bischen ungewöhnlich ist die Verletzung fürs Biken schon.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So, nach der nettenTrailtour gestern (der Nippel ist übrigens noch dran ), heute mal n bisschen im Keller gesessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gucke nachher mal nach der funktionierenden PILOT, habe aber auch noch eine weiße JUDY XC im Keller. Deine DUKE würde ich für einen Service in Pflege nehmen und schauen was noch zu retten ist. ggf. incl auf 80mm traveln.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute ne nette Tour in fast genau meinem Tempo gemacht und dabei noch Glück mitm Wetter gehabt. Wann war nochmal der nächste NR? Dienstags hab ich jetzt immer Probe


----------



## Madeba (26. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nicht schön geworden, aber zweckmäßig und schnell.


 hoffentlich ist der Reiter auch so schnell 

btw:


Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wann war nochmal der nächste NR?


da ja unerwarteter Weise die MESZ 2008 Geschichte ist, könnten wir doch eigentlich auch früher starten 
(gucke grad aus dem Fenster -> stockdunkel)
dann kann ich länger arbeiten und direkt zum NR kommen


----------



## Scott-y (26. Oktober 2008)

Meine Frau hat bis jetzt noch nicht ,,Nein" gesagt zum nächsten NR. Von der Zeit wäre für mich aber es schon besser wenn ich gleich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre, sprich 19.30 + NR+Arbeitsweg= 21.45Uhr


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wegen NR Dienstag, da habe ich einen Termin reinbekommen, sodaß
ich nicht kann. Da müsst ihr ohne mich fahren, den Rest der Woche bin ich auch schon ausgebucht.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hat Maren denn der Unfallschilderung glauben schenken können?
> Ein bischen ungewöhnlich ist die Verletzung fürs Biken schon.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Na ja, sie kennt mich ja schon ne Weile...

Da gibt's dann ein Lächeln und ne einschlägige Handbewegung und gut iss. Das ist ja *einer* der Gründe, warum ich so unglaublich gern mit genau dieser Frau zusammen bin


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wegen NR Dienstag, da habe ich einen Termin reinbekommen, sodaß
> ich nicht kann. Da müsst ihr ohne mich fahren, den Rest der Woche bin ich auch schon ausgebucht.
> 
> ...



falls es mir bis dienstag wieder besser geht ( schei$$ erkältung ) , 
können wir auch nen nightride ab springe , jägerallee machen. 
letzte woche hab ich die tour mit pebbles gemacht. 

gruß hoerman


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Oktober 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> ...wie bringe ich meiner Freundin bei, das ich ein Muddy Mary brauche ;-)
> 
> Marius
> 
> P.S.: in den Westdeister habe ich noch nie soviel gemacht,...



Mythos Muddy Mary !
Laß dein Rad erstmal wie es ist und fahr´.
Pack dir Kabelbinder an die Federelemente um zu sehen wieviel Federweg du nutzt, reduzier den Luftdruck auf unter 2 Bar. Reifen mit >2,1" vorrausgesetzt.
NobbyNic gegen FatAlbert oder eben doch Mary tauschen.
Dann verändert dein AM-Bike schonmal mächtig sein Gesicht.
Wenn das nicht reicht, breite Felgen mit breiten Reifen z.B. die Maria.
Aber wichtiger ist fahren, fahren, fahren.

Bis zum Nächsten Mal.

PS. Noch einer, der außer T..i in den Deister gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2008)

denke auch, das der fat albert der beste reifen in punkt grip und
rollwiderstand ist. 
der mm hat zwar mehr grip, aber ist auch deutlich schwerer und  hat nen tierischen rollwiderstand . 

erst bei viel federweg lohnt sich mMn der mm, weil du halt schneller auf den trails wirst und daher mehr grip benötigst.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das war wieder mal ein nettes Wochenende! Noch mal von dieser Stelle aus ein Sorry, Jo, das ich dich zum Schluß noch von der Straße geräumt hab! Werd das nächste mal etwas früher bremsen!!!


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mythos Muddy Mary !
> Laß dein Rad erstmal wie es ist und fahr´.
> Pack dir Kabelbinder an die Federelemente um zu sehen wieviel Federweg du nutzt, reduzier den Luftdruck auf unter 2 Bar. Reifen mit >2,1" vorrausgesetzt.
> NobbyNic gegen FatAlbert oder eben doch Mary tauschen.
> ...



Downhillfaller,

du hast ja jetzt gerade den Wechsel auf MM mit GG Mischung in 2.35 gemacht. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen bezüglich Grip und Rollwiderstand und bist du zufrieden?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## danieLQ (27. Oktober 2008)

nabend zusammen ... ich weiss nicht ob ich es morgen (dienstag xD) schaffe zum nightride ... soll eh aus eimern regnen . naja mal abwarten. ich sach noch rechtzeitig bescheid ob ich komme o. nicht xD


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Downhillfaller,
> 
> du hast ja jetzt gerade den Wechsel auf MM mit GG Mischung in 2.35 gemacht. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen bezüglich Grip und Rollwiderstand und bist du zufrieden?
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz richtig. Habe 2.5 MM m. GG auf VR 
Bin sehr zufrieden 
Matzebu war Samstag auf VR + HR mit MM 2.35 ohne GG auch zufrieden

Alles klar  

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Jimmy (28. Oktober 2008)

MM ist meiner Ansicht nach einer der besten Reifen momentan. Fahre in 2.35 GG bzw 3C und bin hochzufrieden. Nach Jahren auf Maxxis High Roller in 2.5 muss man sagen, dass der 2.35 MM fast so breit baut wie ein Maxxis 2.5 (also 2.35 eigentlich bis hin zu All-Mountain/Freeride locker reicht) und mindestens so guten Grip hat. Dazu rollt er noch besser als der High Roller (subjektiv).  Alle Gerüchte um Durchschläge oder ewige Platten kann ich nicht verstehen, habe seit Mai mit normalen Schwalbe-Schläuchen keinen einzigen Plattfuss gehabt, obwohl Sachen wie Winterberg, Hahnenklee und modifizierte 5-Gondel-Tour in Saalbach dabei waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Alle Gerüchte um Durchschläge oder ewige Platten kann ich nicht verstehen, habe seit Mai mit normalen Schwalbe-Schläuchen keinen einzigen Plattfuss gehabt, obwohl Sachen wie Winterberg, Hahnenklee und modifizierte 5-Gondel-Tour in Saalbach dabei waren.


 

 bis auf winterberg kann ich alles bestätigen . auch noch nie ne panne gehabt, weder in hahnenklee, saalbach oder auch in tramin 





 nightride heute abend : 
 ich bin für heute abend raus, will nix riskieren und werd meine erkältung erst einmal vernünftig auskurieren , den anderen viel spaß heute abend 




 v.g. 
 hoerman


----------



## exto (28. Oktober 2008)

...denn auch wer gesund stirbt, ist definitiv tot...


----------



## varadero (28. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... auch noch nie ne panne gehabt, weder in hahnenklee, *saalbach* oder auch in tramin...



so ein Schwindler: 


 





 

 

 

 







 Varadero


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> so ein Schwindler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nur war das leider ein big betty , da ich den muddy mary vorne fahre . *grins* 

 also locker bleiben *gfg*


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...denn auch wer gesund stirbt, ist definitiv tot...


 

 wo du recht hast, 

 aber ... 

 was bei rauskommt, wenn ich mit ner erkältung biken gehe, haben wir erst im februar gesehen. und auf eine erneute lungenentzündung hab ich zum start des wp's keine lust. 

 am ende schei$$t die ente fett


----------



## Jimmy (28. Oktober 2008)

@Hoermann:
Wo sind das 3. und das 6. Bild auf der 5-Gondel- Tour entstanden? Entweder ich kann es nicht zuordnen, weil wir ca 25 Meter Sicht bei 5 Grad hatten oder wir sind den Teil nicht/ anders gefahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2008)

Jimmy schrieb:


> @Hoermann:
> Wo sind das 3. und das 6. Bild auf der 5-Gondel- Tour entstanden? Entweder ich kann es nicht zuordnen, weil wir ca 25 Meter Sicht bei 5 Grad hatten oder wir sind den Teil nicht/ anders gefahren.


 
vom schattberg/westgipfel ist das der hacklbergtrail hinunter nach hinterglemm über hacklbergeralm und bergstadl. mit einer der schönsten trails in saalbach/hinterglemm. gute sicht und trockene verhältnisse vorausgesetzt. ( sag das extra, da ich ihn auch schon bei 30 m sicht , 3°c , nieselregen und nebel gefahren bin ).


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2008)

hoerman
ist das 6. Bild nicht am Asitz runter nach Leogang gemacht?


----------



## varadero (28. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> hoerman
> ist das 6. Bild nicht am Asitz runter nach Leogang gemacht?



Bravo!!! das gibt ne klare 1+
Ich sag nur Schwammgedächtnis !!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2008)

das 6. te bild ist der trail von der seidlalm richtung leogang. wenn man dem trail folgt, kommt man an der bergstation der asitzbahn raus . der bikepark geht ab der mittelstation los. das 7. bild mit dem schneefeld ist aber wieder der hacklbergtrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> Bravo!!! das gibt ne klare 1+
> Ich sag nur Schwammgedächtnis !!!!


 

 nee, nee, nee . für ne 1 + reicht das nie und nimmer. 

 für ne 1 hätte es heißen müssen, vom wildenkarkogel richtung großer asitz  und nach der seidlalm am bergrücken des großen zum kleinen asitz

http://intermaps.feratel.com/skimaps/saalbach/saalbach/leogang.html


----------



## Fh4n (28. Oktober 2008)

Herbststimmung: Indian Summer "Bärenhöhlen Uphill" vom 26.10.08:


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Oktober 2008)

Schööön!


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Schööön!



Hallo Evel,

hast du schon gecheckt ob das am 7.11. bei dir klappen könnte?
Wäre ja schön!
Gruß
schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

so ...


 mein neuer mm 2,5 in gg ist heute eingetroffen 

 wiegt "nur" schlappe 1038 g. also quasi ein leichtbaureifen  

 dafür geht der mm 2,5 in tc auf's hinterrad 

 ist das fritzz wieder mal ein paar gramm schwerer geworden :-( 

 aber grip ist ja durch nichts zu ersetzen *grins* 

 bis bald im wald 



 hoerman 

 p.s. war gestern einer auf nr ?





 .


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> denke auch, das der fat albert der beste reifen in punkt grip und
> rollwiderstand ist.
> der mm hat zwar mehr grip, aber ist auch deutlich schwerer und  hat nen tierischen rollwiderstand .
> 
> erst bei viel federweg lohnt sich mMn der mm, weil du halt schneller auf den trails wirst und daher mehr grip benötigst.



Ahha!!!
andern Leuten vom MM in GG abraten und heimlich selber bestellen, um Wettbewerbsvorteile zu haben.
soso!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Oktober 2008)

Es kribbelt mir in den Finger, auf einer der nächsten Touren (wenn die Protektoren da sind), das Pony mit Racing Ralph oder Little Albert zu bestücken um mal zu fühlen wieviel Grip die Trails wirklich erfordern.

Trotzdem stehen Maria, Betty und die Königin auf meinem Wunschzettel 

CU


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es kribbelt mir in den Finger, auf einer der nächsten Touren (wenn die Protektoren da sind), das Pony mit Racing Ralph oder Little Albert zu bestücken um mal zu fühlen wieviel Grip die Trails wirklich erfordern.
> 
> Trotzdem stehen Maria, Betty und die Königin auf meinem Wunschzettel
> 
> CU


 
ich sag nur : E1 und IRC Marathon   noch fragen zum grip 

 apropos wunschzettel : 

 maria ist ja klar ( hast du ja geheirtatet *grins* ) , aber was willst du dann noch mit Betty und der Queen *achselzuck* ? 

 öffentlich fremdgehen ? 

 ohgott mir wird schlecht, wenn ich mir dabei die queen vorstelle 

 god save rudy 

 gfg 

 hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir sind heut auch die schmuddeligen Marrys angekommen. ich bin aber wohl frühestens Sonntag in der Lage sie anzutesten. Was ist Sonntag denn geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich sag nur : E1 und IRC Marathon   noch fragen zum grip
> 
> apropos wunschzettel :
> 
> ...




Hm...Grübel...Grübel...E1 hatte ich schon verdrängt. Den IRC habe ich in die Bucht geworfen.
Vielleicht erstmal little Albert nur hinten ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
habe gestern meine (hoffentlich letzte) Schulter - OP gut überstanden.
Jetzt geht der Aufbau wieder von vorne los.
Werde dann erstmal mit der Rolle für den WP anfangen (in ein paar Wochen).
Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim Reifen/Griptest.

Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (29. Oktober 2008)

Dann sieh mal zu, dass du in Ruhe wieder fitt wirst!

Ich warte ja noch drauf, dass Schappi und Hoerman(n) versuchen, dir darzulegen, dass du auf der Rolle unbedingt diese Klebeschlappen brauchst 

Man könnte meinen, die beiden kriegen ihre monatliche Alimente von Bohle...

Übrigens, Schappi (zwar im anderen Fred nachgefragt): Meine sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale sind uneingeschränkt wiederhergestellt


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Bei mir sind heut auch die schmuddeligen Marrys angekommen. ich bin aber wohl frühestens Sonntag in der Lage sie anzutesten. Was ist Sonntag denn geplant?



Sonntag hört sich gut an!
wär bin ich dabei.

11:00 Uhr Laube?
Wer noch?
Roudy?
Hoerman?
 Pebbles?


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Dann sieh mal zu, dass du in Ruhe wieder fitt wirst!
> 
> Übrigens, Schappi (zwar im anderen Fred nachgefragt): Meine sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale sind uneingeschränkt wiederhergestellt


Aber Milch kommt da jetzt nicht raus, oder?
Könnt ja sein nach so einem Schlag auf dn Nippel das der nicht mehr weiß ob er Männchen oder Weibchen ist 

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch drauf, dass Schappi und *Hoerman* versuchen, dir darzulegen, dass du auf der Rolle unbedingt diese Klebeschlappen brauchst
> 
> Man könnte meinen, die beiden kriegen ihre monatliche Alimente von Bohle...
> 
> Ü



was hab ich damit schon wieder zu tun. 
i c h  hab mir den reifen auf die felge gezogen und gut war´s. 
und hypen tu  i c h  den schlappen auch nicht  ( auch wenn ich ihn gut finde )
hab ihn mir jetzt nur in gg geholt, da der bb hinten  bei dem wetter keinen sonderlichen grip hat und ich im moment vorn wie hinten mm fahren möchte.
außerdem finde ich immernoch, daß der mm ein reifen für enduro oder freerider ist. auf ein allmountain oder tourer würde ich mir höchstens den fat albert gönnen. 

soviel abschließend zur reifenfrage .

was wollt ihr denn sonntag fahren ? , obwohl nach der erkältung zu schliessen, wird das nix bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebblesathome (29. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonntag hört sich gut an!
> wär bin ich dabei.
> 
> 11:00 Uhr Laube?
> ...



Hab schon mal leicht nachgefragt........
sieht nicht soooo schlecht aus

Aber denkt dran, bin ohne Protektoren, Fullface, MM etc

Gruß
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Aber denkt dran, bin ohne Protektoren, Fullface, MM etc



noch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonntag hört sich gut an!
> wär bin ich dabei.
> 
> 11:00 Uhr Laube?
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich "darf".


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

was soll´s denn nun werden  ?

moshertour


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

nochmal push


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2008)

jetzt aber ..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Oktober 2008)

7.000

Bevor der Thread stirbt,
kauf´ ich euch lieber noch ´ne Runde.


Ihr habt´s verdient​


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Oktober 2008)

​


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 7.000
> 
> Bevor der Thread stirbt,
> kauf´ ich euch lieber noch ´ne Runde.
> ...


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonntag hört sich gut an!
> wär bin ich dabei.
> 
> 11:00 Uhr Laube?
> ...


Sh*t, käme auch wieder gerne mit, muss am Sonntag aber in die Kirche. Der Kindergarten macht was vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Getränkesituation beim BHK am 7.11. dürfte ja wohl gesichert sein für die ersten 3 Getränke haben wir ja jetzt Spender.

Also am Sonntag 11:00 Uhr Laube:
Homer 
Schappi
Roudy
Pebbles
Hoerman vieleicht

Gemütliche Trailtour!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (30. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen !!!

Sonntag 11 Uhr Laube, bin dabei - ich darf sogar.

taxi


----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !!!
> 
> Sonntag 11 Uhr Laube, bin dabei - ich darf sogar.
> 
> taxi



Moin,

hatte eigentlich Samstag angemeldet und bereits genehmigt bekommen, vielleicht kann ich den Tag tauschen, dann wäre ich auch dabei...

Simon


----------



## schappi (30. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !!!
> 
> Sonntag 11 Uhr Laube, bin dabei - ich darf sogar.
> 
> taxi



Jetzt, da die "Gefahr" des 7000ten Posts vorbei ist meldet sich auch Taxi wieder. Dabei sitzt du doch beim BHK quasi "an der Quelle"
Wettervorhersage am Sonntag sieht beser aus als Samstag, freu mich schon!

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (30. Oktober 2008)

neeeeeee, hat damit nichts zu tun, hatte nur nichts zu den Themen beizutragen und muss arbeiten. 
Außerdem krieg ich immer nur Prügel, weil meine Posts von verhinderten Germanisten mit der Lupe gescannt werden ( stimmt´s exto ?) , deswegen gehe ich in die innere Emigration, am Sonntag wird also nur meine leibliche Hülle im Deister fahren, der Rest bleibt zuhause.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> n
> Außerdem krieg ich immer nur Prügel, weil meine Posts von verhinderten Germanisten mit der Lupe gescannt werden ( stimmt´s exto ?) ,



HÄ???

Ha ick wat vapasst??? 

Wahrscheinlich verdrängt...

Ich bin Sonntag definitiv nicht dabei. Bin im ehrenamtlichen Einsatz für Kultur und Begegnung...


----------



## Scott-y (30. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist der Sonntag noch nicht klar. Ich melde mich kurzfristig.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 7.000​
> 
> Bevor der Thread stirbt,
> kauf´ ich euch lieber noch ´ne Runde.​
> ...


 
"alter" spaßverderber :-(


----------



## Jimmy (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Saalbach Infos, hätte mir zumindest teilweise doch bekannt vorkommen müssen. -->Hacklbergalmtrail

Jemand Samstag im Deister unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Oktober 2008)

für unsere nightrider und solche, die es werden wollen.

hier mal ein lampentest ( zwar aus norwegen, aber man soll sich ja auch nur die beamshots anschauen ) . 

ich finde die unterschiede echt interessant :

http://www.terrengsykkel.no/index.php?id=2440

.

.

.


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Sonntag auch unterwegs, komm abererst früh um 3 ins Bett. Deswegen starten wir bei mir um11. Zur Laube schaff ich's definitiv nich bis um 11. Aber vllt meld ich mich dann mal Handytechnisch. 
Bis die Tage!


----------



## danieLQ (31. Oktober 2008)

nabend. ich habe im moment kein internet mehr da kabeldeuschland mist gebaut hat und nur n einfachabgeschirmtes kabel bei mir gelegt hat und nun geht mein internet nicht mehr. d.h.ich werde nurnoch alle par tage mal von nem freund hier ins forum gucken ... falls irgendwas irgendwie kurzfristig gestartet wird wäre es nett wenn sich jmd bei mir melden können -> 0162 2069453 ... ich denke das ich so in ca. 2-3wochen wieder internet habe  diesen sonntag werde ich wohl nich schaffen. bis denne


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2008)

Denk auf jeden Fall an deine WP Eintragungen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !!!
> 
> Sonntag 11 Uhr Laube, bin dabei - ich darf sogar.
> 
> taxi



holst du mich um 10.00 ab?


----------



## taifun (1. November 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag auch unterwegs, komm abererst früh um 3 ins Bett. Deswegen starten wir bei mir um11. Zur Laube schaff ich's definitiv nich bis um 11. Aber vllt meld ich mich dann mal Handytechnisch.
> Bis die Tage!



Wir sind morgen auch mit ca.5 jungs ab 11:00 Uhr Laube oder Annaturm.....ev.rufen Dich mal an.Thommy kommt auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (1. November 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> holst du mich um 10.00 ab?



...kann ich machen, ich weiß nur nicht, ob uns ne Stunde reicht ????

Hasta manjana !
taxi


----------



## atrailsnail (1. November 2008)

@mcnim: Danke für dein guiden heute. Hat mir gut gefallen. Ich hoffe, Pedal ist wieder in Ordnung und auch sonst ist alles klar?!
Jörg


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Getränkesituation beim BHK am 7.11. dürfte ja wohl gesichert sein für die ersten 3 Getränke haben wir ja jetzt Spender.
> 
> Also am Sonntag 11:00 Uhr Laube:
> Homer
> ...



das vielleicht kannst du streichen. 
trotz erkältung lass ich mir den spaß morgen nicht entgehen. 
bis morgen um 11h 

hoerman 
.
.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das vielleicht kannst du streichen.
> trotz erkältung lass ich mir den spaß morge nicht entgehen.
> bis morgen um 11h
> 
> ...



Ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz 
ich bin schlauer, ich setz aus


----------



## stefan64 (1. November 2008)

Bin morgen um 11 Uhr auch dabei
Stefan


----------



## McNim (1. November 2008)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> @mcnim: Danke für dein guiden heute. Hat mir gut gefallen. Ich hoffe, Pedal ist wieder in Ordnung und auch sonst ist alles klar?!
> Jörg


 
Hallo Jörg,

ich bin fit, war ja kein Sturz sondern nur ein Ausrutscher  ...Pedale ist defenitiv tot!

Habe leider erst fast zu Hause gemerkt, dass ich mein Stecklicht verloren habe, war noch mal mit meiner Freundin da, aber leider nichts gefunden 

Man sieht sich ja vielleicht auf der nächten Deistertour mit den anderen hier zusammen. Du kennst die ja wohl besser als ich 

Marius


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. November 2008)

10:30 ab Bredenbeck Parkplatz und 11 Uhr ab Laube.
Große Gruppe = kleines Tempo ?
Also reicht Halbschale ?

@Taifun: Hallo Nachbar wo fahrt Ihr los?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2008)

also ich nehm den fullface und geh jetzt ins bett .
denke ne kleine session im dropland und der bmx-bahn sollten wir uns gönnen.

bis nachher dann


----------



## taifun (2. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 10:30 ab Bredenbeck Parkplatz und 11 Uhr ab Laube.
> Große Gruppe = kleines Tempo ?
> Also reicht Halbschale ?
> 
> @Taifun: Hallo Nachbar wo fahrt Ihr los?



Fahre von Deisterstrasse gegen 10 -10:30 hoch und die andern blauen kommen dann aus Gehrden reingefahren

wohnst du in Bredenbeck ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...kann ich machen, ich weiß nur nicht, ob uns ne Stunde reicht ????
> 
> Hasta manjana !
> taxi



ne Stunde reicht um entweder auf der Straße zum Nienstedter Pass zu strampeln oder mit dem Auto um 10.30 in Bredenbeck zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. November 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Fahre von Deisterstrasse gegen 10 -10:30 hoch und die andern blauen kommen dann aus Gehrden reingefahren
> 
> wohnst du in Bredenbeck ?



ja

Glück-auf-str


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2008)

so ruhig hier ... 

was seit ihr noch gefahren , nur das barbiegrab ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. November 2008)

Ja, nur noch 1x Barbie.
Dann trennten sich die Wege.
Ich bin mit Pebbles nochmal hoch zur Laube wg. der 1000Hm Grenze 
Aber das tat weh 

Trails heizen und hüpfen is´ noch drin, aber die echte Kondition ist für ´08 durch.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2008)

geht mir ähnlich. 
hab das gefühl schon seit duisburg, das der akku leerer wird. 

aber zum "hüpfen" reichts immer noch.  
zur not schieben wir halt hoch


----------



## taifun (2. November 2008)

Unsere Truppe hat sich heute auch wacker geschlagen,dafür das einige selten auf einem MTB sitzen.
Wir haben schnellen Schub gemacht und so 55 km und 1053 hm in 3h gemacht

Nächste mal schließen uns bei Euch mal an.

@Evel Knievel: Wir haben uns oben am Turm irgendwie verpaßt,next time


----------



## pebblesathome (2. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich.
> hab das gefühl schon seit duisburg, das der akku leerer wird.
> 
> aber zum "hüpfen" reichts immer noch.
> zur not schieben wir halt hoch




Hey, nichts da...schieben...
da müsst ihr durch
schliesslich quäl ich mich ja auch, bergab

wenn ihr bergauf schiebt, schieb ich runter, dann kommen wir nie an

bis denne
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> schliesslich quäl ich mich ja auch, bergab



kein mitleid, wenn du dir auch nen nobby ans vorderrad baust


----------



## pebblesathome (2. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kein mitleid, wenn du dir auch nen nobby ans vorderrad baust



okay, ihr reifenexperten.
hab nobby ja auch schon gegen albert getauscht.
mal sehen, obs am reifen lag, oder weiter oben (aufm sattel)

so, jetzt seid ihr wieder dran.

pebbles


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. November 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Unsere Truppe hat sich heute auch wacker geschlagen,dafür das einige selten auf einem MTB sitzen.
> Wir haben schnellen Schub gemacht und so 55 km und 1053 hm in 3h gemacht
> 
> Nächste mal schließen uns bei Euch mal an.
> ...



Au ja, vom ehem. Bundestrainer können wir alle noch was lernen. In seinem Shop habe ich so ´94/´95 meine ersten Teile gekauft.

Grüße...bis in Kürze 
Wir haben in der gleichen Zeit die gleichen Höhenmeter gemacht, nur eben auf 30 km.
3/50/1000 ist auch so unser Tempo, wenn nicht Trailhüpfen ansteht. Aber jetzt nach der Rennsaison mit 24h als Höhepunkt wollen wir alle eher Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Au ja, vom ehem. Bundestrainer können wir alle noch was lernen. In seinem Shop habe ich so ´94/´95 meine ersten Teile gekauft.
> 
> Grüße...bis in Kürze
> Wir haben in der gleichen Zeit die gleichen Höhenmeter gemacht, nur eben auf 30 km.
> 3/50/1000 ist auch so unser Tempo, wenn nicht Trailhüpfen ansteht. Aber jetzt nach der Rennsaison mit 24h als Höhepunkt wollen wir alle eher Spaß...



Man sieht Du kennst Dich aus

Der Klaus hat es immer noch gut drauf...ist ja immer noch viel beschäftigt mit den Profis und Promotion.

Also die Racezeit ist bei uns jetzt ja auch vorbei,der Winter soll easy gefahren werden.

Bis nächste mal auf`n Trail


----------



## schappi (3. November 2008)

Hallo Taifun,
ja komm doch bei der nächsten Trailtour mal mit, ist immer schön mal wieder neue Leute dabei zu haben, du musst dan nur bergauf auf uns warten.
gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. November 2008)

apropos wochenende. 

ist schon was geplant ? 

könnte sonntags allerdings erst ab 12.00 uhr 

hätte mal wieder lust auf ne laaange tour ohne trails


----------



## schappi (4. November 2008)

Ich habe da eine Idee für eine Tour um Hannover herum immer am Wasser entlang. Ich kann das ja mal durchplanen.
Jemand interesse?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Idee für eine Tour um Hannover herum immer am Wasser entlang. Ich kann das ja mal durchplanen.
> Jemand interesse?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
mmhhhh, so 1000 hm sollten aber schon drin sein . einfach mal wieder forstautobahnen heizen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. November 2008)

Sonntag bin ich auch dabei. Relativ egal, was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mmhhhh, so 1000 hm sollten aber schon drin sein . einfach mal wieder forstautobahnen heizen.



Alte Heizdüse!

Es ist Winter. Was willst du da mit Höhenmetern? Jetzt ist eigentlich genau die richtige Zeit mal ein paar hundert gemütliche Grundlagenkilometer zu schrubben. 

Immer am Wasser lang ist ne schöne Idee. So hab ich meine letzten Kilometer alle verbracht. Dieses WE hab ich leider keine Zeit, würde mich so nem Vorhaben aber ´sicher noch mal anschließen. er Winter ist ja noch laaaaang...


----------



## Epinephrin (4. November 2008)

Wie wollt ihr an Hannover´s Wassern auch Höhenmeter sammeln!?

Wie auch immer - ich komme mit!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. November 2008)

für ein GA1 Training bin ich immer zu haben. Gemütliches Touren mit euch bedeutet ja für mich immer Puls 250. Da ist der Trainingseffekt glaub ich nicht  mehr so hoch


----------



## schappi (4. November 2008)

Wenn Hoermann nicht an seinen Gittern rütteln kann ist er nicht zufrieden!
ich werde hier mal die wasserroute als Googel earth Bild posten


----------



## schappi (4. November 2008)

so hier die versprochene Hannoverrunde immer am Wasser lang:
55km, 50hm, GA1




Start und Ziel sind der S- Bahnhof Fischerhof.
Als Zeitvorschlag Treffen um 11:20 am S-Bahnhof.
Wer hat Lust?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. November 2008)

wann soll die tour denn überhaupt starten ? 
 dieses wochenende sieht ziemlich schlecht aus bei mir , aber 15/16 nov wär klasse


----------



## schappi (4. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos wochenende.
> 
> ist schon was geplant ?
> 
> ...



ich denke du kannst Sonntag?
dann treffen wir und halt um 12:20Uhr.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich denke du kannst Sonntag?
> dann treffen wir und halt um 12:20Uhr.


 

 muß ich mal mit tanja abklären, da sie am we einen reitlehrgang hat 

 @ tanja : ( da du ja hier auch mitliest *grins* )  ginge das ?


----------



## nippelspanner (4. November 2008)

Mal was anderes: 
http://www.rip.tv/video/view/37422/BMX-falls-
Sind sie nicht goldig diese BMXer? *autsch*


----------



## Scott-y (4. November 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> für ein GA1 Training bin ich immer zu haben. Gemütliches Touren mit euch bedeutet ja für mich immer Puls 250. Da ist der Trainingseffekt glaub ich nicht  mehr so hoch


 Das hört sich nach ,,Doppelherz " an 250 :2= 125  Ist doch der optimale Puls in unserem Alter

 Soll die Sonntagrunde links oder rechts rum gehen. Nicht das das was mit meinem Biorhytmus zu tun hat, sondern ich erwäge mich wenn wir rechts langfahren in Garbsen schon abzusetzen und von da aus nach Hause zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. November 2008)

das ist egal, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn geht auch gut das könne wir so machen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## marcx (4. November 2008)

sonntag wär ich auch zu 90% dabei.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> das ist egal, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn geht auch gut das könne wir so machen
> Gruß
> Schappi


wie wär´s denn , wenn wir das von der windrichtung abhängig machen


----------



## Scott-y (4. November 2008)

Wiso gibts Sonderpunkte bei Gegenwind?


----------



## Loni (4. November 2008)

N'Abend!
ich leb auch noch 
Libyenreise wurde abgesagt, aber man lässt mich nicht in Hannover versauern: ich komm grad aus Berlin und muss am Samstag geschäftlich nach Las Vegas (irgendwie paradox aber wahr), danach geht's dann gleich nach Libyen woraufhin ich 1 Tag in Hannover verbringen werde um meine Sachen für London zu packen... und dann ist auch schon Dezember...
Ich dreh gleich ne kleine Runde um den wipo zu beginnen ...sonst ist in Zukunft leider wenig Radfahren in Sicht...  
Euch viel Spaß beim Ru/adeln und Prost!


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mmhhhh, so 1000 hm sollten aber schon drin sein . einfach mal wieder forstautobahnen heizen.



 hast du nicht gesagt: der Akku ist leer 
Hast du ihn übers Wochenend wieder aufgeladen, oder ist er kurz vorm explodieren  
Was für Drogen  nimmst du im Moment, das du wieder 1000 HM heizen willst  
Mach mal logger Alter, Grundlagen sind angesagt 

Bis bald am Wasser oder so
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. November 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Mach mal logger Alter, Grundlagen sind angesagt



so siehts aus, deswegen auch heizen auf forstwegen .

meinetwegen ab heute abend auch etwas schneller und mit dünnen reifen auf der strasse .


----------



## exto (4. November 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> ich leb auch noch



Ich hattedaschon langsam meine Zweifel. Lang nix gehört...




Loni schrieb:


> muss am Samstag geschäftlich nach Las Vegas (irgendwie paradox aber wahr),



Was, um Himmels willen, tut man in deiner Branche in Las Vegas ??? Ausnahmsweise mal nach  Wasser suchen? Ich ab letztens gelesen, das wird da jetzt langsam *wirklich* knapp...

Auf jeden Fall: Viel Spass und wenig Jetlag!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. November 2008)

@hoerman: Hast du für den Winterpokal investiert? Zeig mal ein Foto!
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (4. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @hoerman: Hast du für den Winterpokal investiert? Zeig mal ein Foto!
> Johann



TREK??????
Kommen da Aufkleber drüber??


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. November 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> TREK??????
> Kommen da Aufkleber drüber??



auch andere mütter haben schöne töchter


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. November 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> TREK??????
> Kommen da Aufkleber drüber??



Ich kann mich irgendwie erinnern das er nicht auf Aufkleber steht,
wahrscheinlich lackiert er es gerade im Keller um und schreibt CUBE drauf  
Passen da denn die weißen Tuntenschläuche zu  oder werden die jetzt eingefärbt ? ​


----------



## Loni (4. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hattedaschon langsam meine Zweifel. Lang nix gehört...


joa, Asche auf mein Haupt, aber hab Euch nicht vergessen 


exto schrieb:


> Was, um Himmels willen, tut man in deiner Branche in Las Vegas ??? Ausnahmsweise mal nach  Wasser suchen? Ich ab letztens gelesen, das wird da jetzt langsam *wirklich* knapp...


ich werde wie auf allen Reisen fleißig Kunden suchen  Da ist ne Tagung mit Ausstellung. 


exto schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall: Viel Spass und wenig Jetlag!


Danke, mit dem Spaß wird das schon, wenig bis keinen Jetlag kann ich gut brauchen.


----------



## chris2305 (5. November 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich lackiert er es gerade im Keller um und schreibt CUBE drauf
> 
> 
> Ich könnte das ja fast verstehen....​


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Downhillfaller schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wahrscheinlich lackiert er es gerade im Keller um und schreibt CUBE drauf
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (5. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> so hier die versprochene Hannoverrunde immer am Wasser lang:
> 55km, 50hm, GA1
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse, ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür. Wetterprognose für So scheint auch zu stimmen! Nur auf `ne ultimative Uhrzeit müßt ihr euch noch einigen! 11.20 h oder 12:20 h? Ach ja, Hardtail oder Fully?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2008)

hardtail und 12:20 h .


----------



## Scott-y (5. November 2008)

Bis jetzt ist alles klar. Ich bin dabei. Ich hoffe nur meine Frau hat gewußt was sie das gesagt hat!
 Fully oder Hard, Ist bei mir keine Frage , ich habe nur ein Fully. Aber dafür kann ich mein Fully per Hebelchen zum Hard werden lassen.  Nur das Gewicht eines Hard erreiche ich damit nicht.


----------



## Scott-y (5. November 2008)

Ich habe gerade bei der Bahn nachgeschaut. Ziemlich besch... dahin zu kommen.  Ich muß mit der Straßenbahn fahren, sonst schaffe ich die Zeit nicht.  Wie ist das mit dem Fahrradtransport in der Straßenbahn? Ich muß sonst vom HBF mit dem Rad fahren. Mal sehen sollte aber auch zu machen sein.


----------



## mOrick (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfKX0SpnSmg


so nochmal nen vid ausm deister, hoffe es gefällt euch,...


----------



## schappi (5. November 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade bei der Bahn nachgeschaut. Ziemlich besch... dahin zu kommen.  Ich muß mit der Straßenbahn fahren, sonst schaffe ich die Zeit nicht.  Wie ist das mit dem Fahrradtransport in der Straßenbahn? Ich muß sonst vom HBF mit dem Rad fahren. Mal sehen sollte aber auch zu machen sein.



Also
*Treffen ist Sonntag um 12:20 Uhr am S-bahnhof Fischerhof *Ausgang zur Stammestr (Richtung Maschsee)

Scotty 
vom Hbf bist du mit dem Bike in 10min am Treffunkt:
durch die Fussgängerzone zum Rathaus, rüber zum Maschsee richtung Stadion, am Spielcasion  vorbei und direkt nach dem Hotel am Maschseeufer (Westufer) runter bis zum Ohedamm, Dem Ohedamm Richtung Westen folgen bis zum Ende dann bist du am Treffpunkt.
Du kannst aber auch die S-Bahn von Haste nach Hannover nehmen die hält Fischerhof die nehme ich auch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (6. November 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Beitrag unserer Regionalpresse bezgl. einiger Schanzenbauer Süllberg / Holtensen zu denen wir *nicht* gehören.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220692

taxifolia


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Beitrag unserer Regionalpresse bezgl. einiger Schanzenbauer Süllberg / Holtensen zu denen wir *nicht* gehören.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/220692
> 
> taxifolia


 
der bericht ist an frechheit und lügen nicht zu überbieten. da wird gezielt stimmung  g e g e n  alle mountainbiker gemacht. und die 40 jährige buche sieht auch frisch gefällt aus ( das ich nicht lache ).  die spinnen !!!


----------



## taifun (6. November 2008)

hier noch der link dazu..http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de/Deister-Leine-Zeitung/Lokales/i504713.html und jetzt gehts ab auf´n Trail....freie Zeit muß man nutzen


----------



## Epinephrin (6. November 2008)

Ich lese diesen infamen Schwachsinn gar nicht mehr; dann muß ich mich nicht ärgern und und genieße lieber den Ritt!! Vertreiben können die uns sowieso nicht. *Biken ist die beste Vergeltung*!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (6. November 2008)

...naja, ein bischen Verständnids habe ich für die Waldmenschen, immerhin spökeln Leute auf deren Grund und Boden rum und bauen irgendwelche Anlagen. Und das ( falsche)Gerücht, man müsse als Waldbesitzer auch noch den gebrochenen Hals von so ´nem Lümmel zahlen, hält sich hartnäckig.
Andereseits hat man nicht immer eine Grundbuchauszug der Waldstücke bei sich und dass der Wald Erwin Lonnemann gehört kann man so ohne weiteres nicht sehen und ihn fragen. 
ABER : Die "Idee" offizieller Fahrradstrecken ist genau richtig.
Die Buche sieht mir übrigens nicht nach " smoking gun aus " , vielleicht war Herr K. schon lange nicht mehr im Wald.

taxi


----------



## schappi (6. November 2008)

Der Herr K. scheint wirklich selten in seine Wald zu gehen. Die Stelle und die kleinen Sprünge gibt es dort schon seit Jahren. Nur Der wackelige Table auf dem Bild ist erst ein paar Wochen alt. Das Bild mit Tränen in den Augen vor der "frisch abgesägten Buche" die er selber mit seinem Vater (Gott hab ihn selig) gepflanzt hat, ist ja an Pathetik nicht zu überbieten. Gleiche Mache wie "Kinderkreuzüge meets Bauernaufstand" vom Anfang des Jahres.



Ist es der Gleiche "Journalist"?

Aber die selben Leute regen sich auf wenn die Jugendlichen irgendwo rumhängen, wiel sie nichjts zu tun haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. November 2008)

Aloah,
hab seit gestern auch Nachwuchs zu melden:




Ist mein Bike nicht mehr so alleine

Gruß Tom


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. November 2008)

Schick! Ist das die SLX Bremse?


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. November 2008)

Das kostet morgen einen 

Gratuliere zum Speedbike  24h -Rennen Teilnahme ????

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen bike 
jetzt fehlt nur noch das  ghost-trikot 

bei den ganzen runden , die morgen fällig werden, muß ich da überhaupt noch geld mitbringen ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen bike
> jetzt fehlt nur noch das  ghost-trikot
> 
> bei den ganzen runden , die morgen fällig werden, muß ich da überhaupt noch geld mitbringen ?



Aloah,
ich glaube wir können auch ruhig auf Dein RR (Marke: Kein Cube) anstoßen. 

@Samy: Jau, ist das Ghost mit der SLX Ausstattung. Kann aber noch kein Urteil abgeben, da ich momentan noch nicht fahrtauglich bin.

@DHF: Zu schwer!! (Fahrer+Bike)

Gruß Tom


----------



## NightWing77 (7. November 2008)

Es ist echt schon eine schande das wir Biker immer als die gehirnlosen nuklearverseuchten Weltenvernichter dargestellt werden.
Aber die Idee von Herrn K. mal über offizielle Strecken nachzudenken find ich ganz gut.
Man müßte eh mal schauen das unser Wort unsere Dementis mal öffentlich werden, zumindest gegenüber Herrn K., zumal der auch noch so nen Bürgermeisteramt bekleidet. Denn wenn wir alles stillschweigend hinnehmen was da für ein Schrott über uns geschrieben wird, enden wir wahrscheinlich noch aufen Scheiterhaufen und jeder Sonntagsspaziergänger wird uns mit nem Knüppel vom Rad dölmern und Kopfgeld kassieren. Weil : Ein scheiß Biker weniger


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen bike
> jetzt fehlt nur noch das  ghost-trikot
> 
> bei den ganzen runden , die morgen fällig werden, muß ich da überhaupt noch geld mitbringen ?



Stören dich die roten Aufkleber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (7. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe gestern entdeckt und ich fang schon mal das SPAREN an. Die Videos auf der Herstellerseite sind echt Klasse....lohnt sich da mal einen Blick drauf zu werfen.

Wenn es am So nicht gerade aus Eimern gießt wollte ich evtl von Hannover Richtung Annaturm aufbrechen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.







Hier die Herstellerseite: www.bike-revolution.at


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. November 2008)

@ barbie 
 ausgeben gilt nur für neuanschaffungen


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. November 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Stören dich die roten Aufkleber nicht


 
nö !!!   
 das design gefällt mir diesmal richtig gut *grins*


----------



## taxifolia (7. November 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Bringt jemand heute abend zum BHK seine Göre(n) mit 
(z.B.  downhillfaller) ? Meine Tochter will sonst nicht mit, also zwang sie mich, hier nachzufragen. 

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2008)

Hi,

meine Kinder bleiben bei Mutti.
Heute ist Laternegehen.

@NightWing77: Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da findest du die Presse des Jahres ´08. Einen eigenen Thread gibt es dafür auch. 

@Wasserträger: Guck mal nach Hase Catwheezle da geht auch im Wald (Videos aus dem Harz habe ich gesehen) Ansonsten ist Liegeradfahren seehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

@BarbisSHG: Glückwunsch mein leichtes Ghost hat ja leider das zeitliche gesegnet. Die Dinger sind für Deistertrails leider zu spillerig. 

Bis heute Abend

PS: Ob Bauer K. über die werbewirksamkeit seiner Presseartikel nachgedacht hat ?
Wer bislang noch nicht mit seinem (Baumarkt-) MTB im Deister Trails geshreddet ist, weiß jetzt das es dort Action gibt.
Ich glaube er ist nur unzufrieden, dass er für das selbst geschlagene Holz nicht die gewünschten Erlöse erzielt hat.
Soweit einer meiner Theorien (7-11 weitere auf Anfrage)

-> Also Schwamm drüber und schreiben lassen. Ich bin damit zu diesem Thema genauso wie "Treppe ist gefährlich in Duisburg ´09" raus.


----------



## schappi (7. November 2008)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe gestern entdeckt und ich fang schon mal das SPAREN an. Die Videos auf der Herstellerseite sind echt Klasse....lohnt sich da mal einen Blick drauf zu werfen.
> 
> ...



das Liegrad sieht toll aus mit Einzelradaufhängung und allem Komfort.
Was kostet das ?
Wo kann man soetwas probefahren? ich habe noch nie Liegerad gefahren
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (7. November 2008)

@liegerad: 
Hab mich auch schon mal damit  befaßt und bin scharf darauf mal eines von diesen www.kmxkarts.de auszuprobieren. Sind bezahlbar und scheinbar robust.


taxi


----------



## schappi (7. November 2008)

mit dem Ding kann man ja sogar kleine Sprünge machen.
hier ein Video:
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/15uCMwy-Mad-Max-auf-Free-Cross-MTB-Strecke

wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre.
Aber man kann es dann ja vieleicht als "Krankenfahrstuhl" zulassen  und ist dann kein Mountainbiker mehr.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wasserträger (7. November 2008)

@Schappi: Mitte Dezember wird vom Hersteller genauso ein Teil in die Nähe von Salzgitter ausgeliefert. Ich stehe mit dem zukünfitigen Besitzer bereits in Kontakt und habe mich schon für einen Besichtigungstermin und eine Probefahrt angemeldet. Mal sehen wann es was wird denn ich bin schon neugirig. 

Grüße


----------



## taxifolia (7. November 2008)

...vollgefedert...und 3000 Piepen-  das kannste fahren, wenn Du 80 bist, Schappi oder gleich (Simson) Schwalbe duo , hat dann auch einen Motor 

bis heute Abend
taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...vollgefedert...und 3000 Piepen-  das kannste fahren, wenn Du 80 bist, Schappi oder gleich (Simson) Schwalbe duo , hat dann auch einen Motor
> 
> bis heute Abend
> taxi


 
für 3000 piepen hol ich mir nen richtig fetten vollgefederten bock , allerdings auf 2 rädern *grins* .


----------



## schappi (7. November 2008)

mit so einem Ding würde ich nicht mehr mit euch rüpeligen, Bambi verjagenden, baumabsägenden Moutainbiker in einen Topf geworfen.
Wenn mich dann ein Grünberockter anmacht erzähle ich ihm etwas von "diskriminierung Behinderter"

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für 3000 piepen hol ich mir nen richtig fetten vollgefederten bock , allerdings auf 2 rädern *grins* .



jenau und dann mit Style so machen:
http://www.mtb-rider.net/html/article559.html

Endlich mal ein Video mit Flow und ohne Hävimettl


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> jenau und dann mit Style so machen:
> http://www.mtb-rider.net/html/article559.html
> 
> Endlich mal ein Video mit Flow und ohne Hävimettl


 
so leute, endlich feierabend 
 jetzt schnell nach hause und ne "schnelle" testrunde auf der strasse drehen 

 falls mich kein lkw übermackelt, sehen wir uns nachher  
hoerman


----------



## Berggurke (7. November 2008)

Ich habe mal so einen Skorpion (Dreirad)zur Reparatur für ein paar Tage stehen gehabt.
Zum einbremsen der Tommelbremsen musste ich mit dem Teil den Benther Berg zum Wasserreservoir rauf. Gegenüber einem normalen MTB ist das schon echt mit viel Schweiß verbunden!

Das ist nur was für Leute die sich in der Ebene rumtummeln!


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Bringt jemand heute abend zum BHK seine Göre(n) mit
> (z.B.  downhillfaller) ? Meine Tochter will sonst nicht mit, also zwang sie mich, hier nachzufragen.
> ...



Hi taxi,
ne heute abend komm ich allein, naja eine Frau bring ich mit: Barbie 
Meine Tochter hat Sa. morgens immer volles Sport-Programm, da kann sie nicht bis Mitternacht in den Deisterkneipen rumhängen 
Gibst eigentlich auch ne Abendkarte in der BH, oder muss ich noch ne TK-Pizza in den Ofen hauen (heute bin ich Selbstversorger )? 
@Barbie: komme um 19.30 und hol dich ab (wenn meine Fam. bis dahin mit dem KFZ wieder da ist), dann guck ich mir deine Rennmöhre an 

Bis nachher.
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (7. November 2008)

Meiner  Auffassung nach sollte die Jugend vermehrt in Kneipen, bevorzugt Deisterkneipen, abhängen, da sie ansonsten an 40- jährigen, vatergepflanzten zu sägen beginnt ( Bäumen ). 

Außerdem trifft sie da dann kummeräugige Waldmenschen ,Elbsegler behütet, die Ihren Frust- ob der köhlbrandtbrückschen Dimensionen der Bauwerke in den eigenen Forsten, den Sinn des Lebens bezweifelnd-  in Kaskaden von Bier ertränken, was dazu führt, das die waldbesitzende, mutmaßlich gute Partie ein  leichtes Opfer ist, das bei der Scheidung der Ehe trefflich über den Löffel barbiert wird, so dass ein halber Wald dann doch noch in den Händen von Bergfahrradfahrern gelangen könnte.


Essen ist genug da ( hoffe ich doch) und alles verfügbar.

taxi


----------



## Scott-y (7. November 2008)

Und ich komme mit Frau und Fahrrad!

Keine Angst, das Fahrrad und meine Frau und Ich  kommen mit dem Auto.Aber ich muß noch zur Arbeit,  oder besser, danach zurück.  Nachtschicht!


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Schappi ​


----------



## schappi (8. November 2008)

Vielen Dank
Ihr seid ja durch euren frühen Aufbruch nicht mehr in den Genuss der Geburtstagsrunde gekommen.
War ein netter Abend gestern beim Bantorfer Höhe Konvent (BHK)
hat jemand Photos gemacht die er hier reinstellen kann?
Für die Runde "rund um Hannover immer am Wasser lang"
Ist das Treffen 12:20 Uhr S-Bahnstation Fischerhof Ausgang Stammestr.




Die Wettervorhersage ist gut und trocken:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103390.html
Bis Morgen 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2008)

wär sowas nicht auch mal was für uns ? :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=365817


----------



## schappi (8. November 2008)

Meine Idee:
 1.Samstag(anreisetag), Sonntag, Montag Salzburg /Berchtestgaden

2. Dienstag, Mittwoch Saalbach

3. Donnerstag(Transfer) Freitag, Samstag Tramin
4. Sonntag Rückfahrt

Was hälst du von dem Plan?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Meine Idee:
> 1.Samstag(anreisetag), Sonntag, Montag Salzburg /Berchtestgaden
> 
> 2. Dienstag, Mittwoch Saalbach
> ...



samstag um 0.00 uhr los und samstag gleich loslegen . 
so haben wir nen tag mehr zum biken in tramin oder saalbach 

aber mal im ernst, sowas sollten wir echt mal organisieren. 
eine ganze woche nur freeriden in den alpen 

hoerman

oder gleich butter bei die fische und auf nach :

*porte du soleil*


----------



## exto (8. November 2008)

Nur ganz kurz wg. mal wieder Zeitmangel:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Schappi !!!


----------



## schappi (8. November 2008)

Danke Danke,
und wann holst du dein Enduro bei mir ab?
ich brauch den Platz!
Irgendwann musst du es Maren mal erzählen.
gruß
schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (9. November 2008)

Moin, Moin!  Lecker Wetter! 
 Noch ein paar Vorbereitungen am Bike und dann mache ich mich los. Ich komme mit dem Auto. 
Wer jetzt kneift, erwirbt sich automatisch den Titel ,,Weichei", den er auch in Zukunft vor seinem Nickname einzutragen hat.


----------



## pebblesathome (9. November 2008)

auch moin!
schön das es im norden auch so ist.
hier im süden ist so richtig schmuddelwetter.
komme trotzdem

mal sehen wer alles da ist.
bis denne

gruß
pebbles


----------



## schappi (9. November 2008)

Natürlich fahren wir alle!
Heute Nachmittag scheint die Sonne:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild

Bis dann dann. Treffen ist an dem Ausgang an der Stammestr.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## marcx (9. November 2008)

this is rethen calling! dunkle wolken ziehen richtung nord-nord-ost. temperatur scheint zu stimmen. auf dunkle wolken wird geschi**en! wir sehen uns am bahnhof


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2008)

bin schon um 12.00 uhr mit der s5 am bahnhof. 
ihr könnt daher gerne etwas früher kommen, damit ich mich da nicht alleine langweilen muß 

bis gleich 

hoerman


----------



## marcx (9. November 2008)

erster!?

80km in 3h 47min
höhenmeter: 2+2+2+2+...+2 am kanal 

war echt ne schöne runde, sollten wir öfter machen!

achja, die bremse hat 500m vor zuhause wieder angefangen zu summen :/


nachtrag: der hubschrauber vorhin war übrigens das geleit des castor zuges. die haben gegen 15oo in Lehrte aufgetankt, das kommt auch mit der zeit hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. November 2008)

Meine Brille ist wieder komplett und ich hab mich geärgert, daß ich wegen som blöden Kram den Zug verpasst hab. Das kommt davon wenn man alles in bester Ordnung wähnt und sich erst kurz vor der Abfahrt um sein Zeug kümmert. Ich hab dann noch ne 2,5 Stunden Runde im Wald auf Forstwegen gedreht.


----------



## schappi (9. November 2008)

Vor 15 min nach Hause gekommen.
Waren 85km und 4:04 Std. Tourbeschreibung; Start in Linden, an der Ihme und Leine lang zum Leineabstiegskanal bis Lohne dann den Mittellandkanal ostwärts bis Misburg Schleuse über Tiergarten Eilenriede Maschsee nach Linden und dann mit Pebbles und Hoerman von Linden über Döhren Hemmingen Ihmeroloven Weetzen noch bis nach Holtensen gefahren und dann über Bredenbeck zurück.
Das wäre was für dich gewesen Roudy.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pebblesathome (9. November 2008)

auch wieder zuhause
aua, aua 108 km in 5h18m
die letzten km ohne licht
freu mich aufs sofa.

danke an die mitleider, allein wäre ich eher zurück gewesen (hätte die familie auch nett gefunden)
morgen hab ich pause versprochen (also roudy und exto....)

bis dienstag?!
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> danke an die mitleider, allein wäre ich eher zurück gewesen (hätte die familie auch nett gefunden)



meine hat auch gemeckert 

aber dienstag würde passen


----------



## taxifolia (9. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ihr habt ne schöne Runde um Hannover gedreht, ich mach das wenn ich 70 bin !

Beim BHK hab ich nur 2 ( in Worten: Zwei) Bilder gemacht, weil ich manchem beim FKK wohl ein bischen auf die Nerven gegangen bin mit dem Angeblitze.







taxifolia


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. November 2008)

moin, moin 

 und wie ist das werte befinden nach der gestrigen tour ? 

 irgendwelche beschwerden ? 



 i feel good )


----------



## schappi (10. November 2008)

Nö
wann und wo wollen wir uns Dienstag treffen?


----------



## exto (10. November 2008)

Keine!

Aber ich hab ja auch ne andere Tour gefahren, als ihr. Was mir dabei nochmal deutlich geworden ist, ist folgende Frage:

Welcher Idiot hat sich eigentlich einfallen lassen, dass es im Winter so früh dunkel wird? Ich kann der Gurkerei bei Nacht einfach nix abgewinnen...


----------



## marcx (10. November 2008)

was wo wie wann warum dienstag? hab ich was verpasst?

@exto: das mit der dunkelheit :kotz: mich auch an..


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nö
> wann und wo wollen wir uns Dienstag treffen?


 
19.00 uhr bahnschranken -jägerallee,  springe, oder 19.25h tarternpfahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (10. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Vor 15 min nach Hause gekommen.
> Waren 85km und 4:04 Std. Tourbeschreibung; Start in Linden, an der Ihme und Leine lang zum Leineabstiegskanal bis Lohne dann den Mittellandkanal ostwärts bis Misburg Schleuse über Tiergarten Eilenriede Maschsee nach Linden und dann mit Pebbles und Hoerman von Linden über Döhren Hemmingen Ihmeroloven Weetzen noch bis nach Holtensen gefahren und dann über Bredenbeck zurück.
> Das wäre was für dich gewesen Roudy.
> Gruß
> Schappi



...dann seid ihr ja quasi vor meiner Haustür vorbeigekommen. Warum fahrt ihr auf dem "platten" Land? Kommt ihr die Berge nich mehr hoch? 

bis die Tage, matze


----------



## schappi (10. November 2008)

weißt Du, das Alter, das Alter!

Nein, ohne Quatsch wir wollten mal eine lange GA Einheit machen und dabei was von Hannover sehen. Die Meisten wissen garnicht wieviel Wasser es in hannover gibt.


----------



## marcx (10. November 2008)

zum glück war das wasser gestern im kanal und kam nicht von oben, da hatten wir echt glück!


----------



## exto (10. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> weißt Du, das Alter, das Alter!
> 
> Nein, ohne Quatsch wir wollten mal eine lange GA Einheit machen und dabei was von Hannover sehen. Die Meisten wissen garnicht wieviel Wasser es in hannover gibt.



A propos Wasser:

Wir können ja nich immer nur Biken. Wie wär's im Frühsommer mal mit ner lustigen Kanutour mit anschließendem Vernichten von Fleisch und Alkohol?

Mann, mann, mann. Im Moment weiß ich gar nicht, wohin mit den ganzen Ideen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> A propos Wasser:
> 
> Wir können ja nich immer nur Biken. Wie wär's im Frühsommer mal mit ner lustigen Kanutour mit anschließendem Vernichten von Fleisch und Alkohol?
> 
> Mann, mann, mann. Im Moment weiß ich gar nicht, wohin mit den ganzen Ideen...


 
3 kajaks hätt ich in der garage


----------



## matzinski (10. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> A propos Wasser:
> 
> Wir können ja nich immer nur Biken. Wie wär's im Frühsommer mal mit ner lustigen Kanutour mit anschließendem Vernichten von Fleisch und Alkohol?
> 
> Mann, mann, mann. Im Moment weiß ich gar nicht, wohin mit den ganzen Ideen...



Vorschlag für Hannoverrunde: Start am Maschsee Höhe Abzweig "Schneller Graben" die Leine flußabwärts bis Friedrichswall, dort Boote raus und durch die Fußgängerunterführung. Untern Leineschloß die Boote wieder rein und durch die Altstadt am "Hohen Ufer" vorbei. Weiter durch die Calenberger Neustadt zur Fährmannsinsel. Dort links ab in die Ihme und dann flußaufwärts am Ihmezentrum vorbei wieder zum Startpunkt. Dort mit dem "Vernichten" anfangen.


----------



## marcx (10. November 2008)

klingt gut, hab zwar leider kein schwimmgerät, dafür aber durst und hunger!


----------



## Scott-y (10. November 2008)

Apropo: Befinden
 Ich war erstaunt, wie gemäßigt das Tempo auf unserer Runde war. Ich dachte wenn ihr mal durchs platte Land zeiht , bekomme ich nach 10 km, nur noch aus 500m Entfernung eure Ärsche zu sehen und zeitgleich einen Herzkasper.
Die reine Rund waren 126 HM. Voll der Hammer.
 Heute Abend besuche ich wieder mit dem Rad meinen Arbeitgeber.
Am Dienstag werde ich mich nicht beteiligen, da ich morgen früh gleich nach der Arbeit eine Einweisung auf eine Wasserstrahlschneidmaschine von Flowjet bekomme und ich dadurch nicht gleich ins Bett kann.  Da kann man geniale Sachen mit machen, wenn da Bedarf bei jemanden sein sollte stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taxifolia (10. November 2008)

Super idee, exto , die Kanutour.

Emmer oder Örtze kann man empfehlen ( noch besser die Hase bei Osnabrück / Bramsche, ist aber wohl zu weit), Kanuverleih kenn´ ich nur in Barsingh., der sorgt auch für den Bootstransfer.
Tretboote hat der nicht, wäre also pedalfreie Aktivität 
( Punkteberechnung für WP ?)

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (10. November 2008)

Auf der Örtze war ich auch schoma pedalieren ääh paddalieren. Das war ganz schön! Mmmh das Bier war gut damals.. xD


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. November 2008)

wietze, örtze, aller oder auch weser bin ich schon gepaddelt. 
aber ne tour um/durch hannover wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2008)

so nightride heute abend findet statt. 

 treffpunkt 19.00 uhr springe /jägerallee an den schranken 

 schappi kommt um 19.30h zum tarternpfahl , wo wir uns dann mit ihm treffen werden 

 dauer ca. 1,5 h - 2 h 

 wer lust hat mitzukommen, bitte melden oder halt pünktlich sein  
hoerman


----------



## matzinski (11. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wietze, örtze, aller oder auch weser bin ich schon gepaddelt.
> aber ne tour um/durch hannover wär auch nicht schlecht


die Kanutour durch die Altstadt von Hannover war kein Scherz. Die bin ich schon gefahren. Kann ich nur empfehlen.  

bis die Tage matze


----------



## pebblesathome (11. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so nightride heute abend findet statt.
> 
> treffpunkt 19.00 uhr springe /jägerallee an den schranken
> 
> ...



bin grad nach hause,
werd wohl pünktlich sein.
bis gleich

pebbles


----------



## schappi (11. November 2008)

Roudy kommt auch mit!
Wir beide kommen dann zum Taternpfahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2008)

dann bis gleich , bzw. bis nachher


----------



## schappi (11. November 2008)

So zurück von 2,5h Nightride mit Hoerman, Roudy und Pebbles, das hat wieder ordentlich Punkte fürs Team gegeben. Der Herr Werner mit seinen "alternativen Sportarten" fällt ordentlich zurück und entwickelt sich zur Teambremse .

Roudy hat ausnahmsweise mal einen Butyl Schlauch im Vorderrad und was passiert?
Na, das soll er selber berichten.
Die Wege sind teilweis vom Bäumerücken so schlammig gefahren, daß es eine Matschwüste ist, wir haben ausgesehen wie die Wildschweine.
so jetzt noch ein alkoholfreies Erdinger und dann schlafen
Gute Nacht
wünscht
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2008)

klasse nightride 

hab alleine ca. 15 min gebraucht, um mein bike wieder einigermaßen vom dreck zu befreien. 
war mal wieder ne richtig coole schlammtour 

so ...  werde dann auch mal so langsam die regenerationsphase einläuten

gute nacht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> So zurück von 2,5h Nightride mit Hoerman, Roudy und Pebbles, das hat wieder ordentlich Punkte fürs Team gegeben. Der Herr Werner mit seinen "alternativen Sportarten" fällt ordentlich zurück und entwickelt sich zur Teambremse .
> 
> Roudy hat ausnahmsweise mal einen Butyl Schlauch im Vorderrad und was passiert?
> Na, das soll er selber berichten.
> ...



Siehe WP-Thread

Bei mir gabs Franziskaner


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. November 2008)

Was ist denn hier los ???  
Keiner was geschrieben ?
Hattet ihr heute alle frei, keiner im Büro, oder hat der Chef euch den Zugang gesperrt  
Ich will nach Feierabend ohne Internet und Büro was zu lesen haben 
Soll ich jetzt etwa Staubsaugen oder so ein Blödsinn ??? 

Bitte keine Sprüche: fahr doch Rad oder mach anderen Sport, ihr liegt im WP ja weit hinten usw.
Gibt es für 8 Std. ordentliche, körperliche Arbeit auch Punkte 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure blöden Kommentare 

Gruß vom Sofa

DHF


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los ???
> Keiner was geschrieben ?
> Hattet ihr heute alle frei, keiner im Büro, oder hat der Chef euch den Zugang gesperrt
> Ich will nach Feierabend ohne Internet und Büro was zu lesen haben
> ...




Hab mich auch gewundert. Aber bei dem Wetter waren wohl alle Punkte reinfahren.

-> Zu meinem Reifenplatzer gestern Abend: Kack die Wand an, ey!
Nach dem ich heute mein Rad mit Hilfe der Fa. Kärcher frei präpariert hatte sah ich das Dilemma.

Ein Gedicht: Butyl, Butyl macht was es Wyll!

Da fahre ich einmal mit Butylschlauch, nur weil der auf dem Rollenrad drauf war und ich zu faul zum wechseln und schon knallts.
Auf der letzten Abfahrt - Forstautobahn - in der Mitte Steine die ich die letzten Jahre nicht mal wahrgenommen habe.
Aber mit Starrgabel ohne Sicht und wohl auch etwas zu wenig Luft wich diese zur Seite und die Schlange biss zu !!

Wie in Duisburg bin ich dann gejoggt und auf der Felge gefahren.
Danke Drahtreifen ging das auf Asphalt in der Ebene sogar recht gut.


----------



## schappi (12. November 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los ???
> Keiner was geschrieben ?
> Gibt es für 8 Std. ordentliche, körperliche Arbeit auch Punkte
> 
> ...



Hast du mal beim Winterpokal geschaut ob ehrliche Arbeit auch zu den alternativen Sportarten zählt.#
Ansonsten mach es wie Exto werd zum Frauenversteher und mach mit deine Liebsten einen Salsakurs.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. November 2008)

nabend allerseits 

macht euch schon mal gedanken für´s wochenende.

ich komme freitag nacht erst aus münchen zurück, habe aber sturmfreie bude übers WE  , 
und kann und will daher an beiden tagen biken oder rennradeln gehen. 
für vorschläge bin ich daher gerne zu haben. 

@ dhf : was machst du am samstag ?
@ schappi : was liegt sonntag an ?

bis dann

hoerman


----------



## marcx (13. November 2008)

Ich war heute (bzw gestern) biken. 2,5 Stunden lang, knappe 52km. Ganz entspannt erst roudy auf der Arbeit aufgesucht um mir das Lichtpaket zu holen und dann zurück über Maschsee, Eilenriede, Seelhorst, Kronsberg nachhause, um daraufhin nochmal zum Kronsbergberg zu fahren weil mir beim "downhill" von ebendiesem die Trinkflasche rausgeflogen ist und ich das leider erst zuhause gemerkt hab.. nunja, gab nochmal Kilo- sowie Höhenmeter auf die Uhr und gefunden hab ich sie auch im Gebüsch 

Heut Abend war ich dann noch beim Betriebsmediziner wegen meiner G26.3 (schwerer Atemschutz), das hat mir zwar meinen Abend im Fitnessstudio versaut, aber dafür viel Lob vom Doc für meine Leistung auf dem Ergometer beschert 

Hoffe das war genug Info gegen deine Langeweile.

Gute Nacht!
Marc


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2008)

@hoerman und alle anderen: Phil81 und ich fahren Sonntag in den Harz. Wer Lust hat, kann ja mitkommen! (z.B. jemand aus Team 2!  )

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @hoerman und alle anderen: Phil81 und ich fahren Sonntag in den Harz. Wer Lust hat, kann ja mitkommen! (z.B. jemand aus Team 2!  )
> 
> Johann



was wollt ihr denn machen bzw fahren und wie kommt ihr in den Harz (Auto oder Bahn)
Gruß
Schappi

Hoerman
wenn nicht Harz, dann 2 Alternativen:
1. GA Training am Kanal (diesmal Richtung BS)
2. Trails moshen im Deister (kommt aufs Wetter an)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2008)

Wir fahren mit der Bahn (wahrscheinlich 9:11 ab Hbf) nach Bad Harzburg.
Phil kennt sich im Harz ja aus, er hat was vom Magdeburger Weg gesagt. Er macht einfach den Guido


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2008)

Um allem Gewichte raten nach und nach ein Ende zu bereiten habe ich mir mal ´ne Waage besorgt (max. 30 KG mit 20g Genauigkeit).

Mein Enduro (so wie Ihr es kennt) = 15,26 KG 
Mein Hardtail mit 95´er XTR-LRS, Starrgabel und Drahtreifen = 10,06 KG 

Wer will kann seins auch mal wiegen.


----------



## schappi (13. November 2008)

Magdeburger Weg ist bei dem Wetter (feuchte Felsen) eine echte Herausforderung!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2008)

Deshalb fahren wir doch extra dahin!  Wird schon klappen...


----------



## schappi (13. November 2008)

Habe gerade Wetterbericht für den Harz gecheckt:
Das lohnt sich nicht!
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citybild&LANG=de&WMO=10452&PROVIDER=anwendung
da bleibe ich lieber im Raum hannover
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dr.svenson (13. November 2008)

Liebe Community,

der NDR wird für das Regionalmagazin "Niedersachsen 19.30" in den nächsten Wochen einen Beitrag über Mountainbiker im Deister und die bekannten Konflikte mit Wanderern und Forst drehen. Eine Kollegin von mir wird den Beitrag machen und sucht noch kamerafeste und eloquente O-Ton-Geber. Wer sich also vorstellen kann, sich im Fernsehen zu dem Thema zu positionieren, schickt mir am besten eine PN. Der Dreh wird voraussichtlich am 23. November stattfinden.

Vielen Dank,
Svenson


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2008)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> der NDR wird für das Regionalmagazin "Niedersachsen 19.30" in den nächsten Wochen einen Beitrag über Mountainbiker im Deister und die bekannten Konflikte mit Wanderern und Forst drehen. Eine Kollegin von mir wird den Beitrag machen und sucht noch kamerafeste und eloquente O-Ton-Geber. Wer sich also vorstellen kann, sich im Fernsehen zu dem Thema zu positionieren, schickt mir am besten eine PN. Der Dreh wird voraussichtlich am 23. November stattfinden.
> 
> ...


 
Kamerafest ?
Eloquent ?
Ziel des Berichts?

Welche Splittergruppe solls sein DH/FR/AM/Tour/CC ?
Jugendliche oder Familienväter ?

Ich erinnere mich an einen Pressetermin, der gefühlt aussagte "wir tauchen alle mit den schweren Geräten und Protektoren auf und zeigen mal wer der Stärkere ist".
Ein Presse-"Fuzzi" war auch da, der Stressmachen wollte und erwartete, dass die MTB-Gemeinschaft dort einen Schuldigen vorführt und "lyncht".

Es wird schweren einen zu finden, der für alle sprechen kann ohne hinterher mit der Mistgabel durchs Dorf getrieben zu werden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2008)

Nochwas

Läßt sich der Konflikt lösen, wenn ein Fernsehteam das Problem in die Wohnzimmer der Zielgruppe bringt, die sich am meisten gestört fühlt ?

Zudem glaube ich, dass TV-Berichterstattung, die die Strecken im Deister zeigt und "bewirbt" das Problem MTB<->Forst noch verstärkt, weil sicher noch mehr Radler sich die Strecken mal ansehen wollen.

Leider sind die Argumente der nicht Mountainbiker nicht aus der Luft gegriffen und bedürfen meiner mMn des Dialoges ohne Öffentlichkeit.

Ich habe eine zugegeben subjektive Meinung und keine Idee wie man es lösen könnte. Wie wäre es mit einem DIMB Vertreter und 1/2 Vertretern der angrenzenden Radsportvereine ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. November 2008)

Nachdem sich die bisher mit der Materie befassten Pressevertreter bei der Bearbeitung des Themas vielversprechendes  Bewerbungsmaterial für den Dillettantenstadel erarbeitet haben, wird, wer die notwendigen intelektuellen Voraussetzungen für ein eloquentes Auftreten mitbringt, sich eher bedeckt halten und in Ruhe biken gehen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir diesen Konflikt die ewig Profilierungssüchtigen unter sich austragen lassen. 

Menschen, die unter ihren Standeskollegen Menschen dulden, die handyvideodrehenden aber hilfeverweigernden Brandkatastrophenzeugen ihre Machwerke abkaufen anstatt sie der Bullerei zu übergeben, möchte ich persönlich keinen Beitrag zur Problemlösung zutrauen.

Vertretern des DIMB/BDR/BLABLA übrigens auch nicht...


----------



## matzinski (13. November 2008)

exto, das hat gesessen  - "in Ruhe Biken gehen", das ist es doch, was wir alle wollen. Deshalb sollte man auch nich' so'n Wirbel um die ganze Sache machen. 
Für viele "Nichtbiker" werden wir sowieso immer diejenigen sein, die den Wald kaputtmachen und die Wanderer sind immer die "Guten". Da es nicht wenige schwarze Schafe unter den Bikern gibt, seien wir ehrlich, sollten wir den Ball flach halten und das Thema nicht noch künstlich hochkochen. Stattdessen sollten wir besser zukünftig weniger Angriffspunkte liefern.
Einige von uns sind nämlich nicht gerade unschuldig am schlechten Image: Wenn man z.B. illegale Trails im Wald baut oder Fußgänger mit Highspeed von hinten überholt, oder, oder, ..., braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man nicht wohlgelitten ist - sorry, mußte mal raus.   

Also: peace leute, und immer freundlich zu den Fußgängern 

matze


----------



## taifun (13. November 2008)

Also ich denke es würde dabei nichts positives herauskommen.
Da bei der Zahl der Biker im Deister doch keine Einigkeit herschen kann.
Die Medien verschärfen ohnehin das Thema zum negativen für alle die Mountain-Bike fahren,egal ob CC,FR,DH,AM,...
Die anliegenden Radsportvereine werden sich 100% nicht bereiterklären etwas vor der Kamera zu äußern,da man sie damit automatisch für die Verfehlung andere in Verantwortung ziehen könnte.
Die DIMB wäre eine Alternative,leider hat sie hier in Norddeutschland keine Lobby in der breiten Öffentlichkeit.

War in letzter Zeit mal jemand auf dem Grenzweg unterwegs??


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2008)

soweit stimme ich der "ruhe bewahren" Taktik zu. 
Einzig die Tatsache, dass ihr/wir zum großen Teil Erwachsene reiferen Alters sind, könnte bei einem "Auftritt" unabhängig jeglicher Argumente dahingehend wirken, um der breiten Öffentlichkeit einmal die allgemeine Vorstellung zu nehmen, dass MTBiker alles junge, wilde, rücksichtslose, rebellische Rabauken mit Höllenmaschinen sind. 

Erst letztens musste ich mich beim Nachhauseradeln auf einem Fussweg von einem älteren Ehepaar maßregeln lassen: "du Rabauke - du wirst nie nen Führerschein kriegen"  - Helm und Brille machen eben jung ! 

Grüße ausser Stadt


----------



## Loni (14. November 2008)

Hallo Junx, 
schöne Grüße aus Vegas. 
Vegas selbst nervt n bisl, aber die Umgebung ist toll. Heut war ich im Grand Canyon. Grandios. Eigentlich gehört das ja nicht hier rein...ich war da ja (leider) nicht biken, aber die zerklüftete Landschaft ist einfach toll. 
Bei Interesse gibt's nen kleinen Eindruck in meinem Fotoalbum. 
Auch vom Red Rock Canyon (da war ich Sonntag)
gehabt Euch wohl!  Lena

Dieses Foto kann ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten. Heli fliegen ist grandios!!!!


----------



## chris2305 (14. November 2008)

Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold.
Glaube kaum, dass sich jemand mit gesunder Überlegung vor die Kamera stellen wird.
Bringt eh nichts, .....leider.

Somit fahren wir doch einfach weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (14. November 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Hallo Junx,
> schöne Grüße aus Vegas.
> Vegas selbst nervt n bisl, aber die Umgebung ist toll. Heut war ich im Grand Canyon. Grandios. Eigentlich gehört das ja nicht hier rein...ich war da ja (leider) nicht biken, aber die zerklüftete Landschaft ist einfach toll.
> Bei Interesse gibt's nen kleinen Eindruck in meinem Fotoalbum.
> ...



Borrrr, suuuuper Location 
Verspiel nicht die ganz Kohle in Vegas


----------



## dr.svenson (14. November 2008)

So, das sind ja schonmal ein paar Reaktionen. Ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich gehofft, dass dieses Angebot auf ein positiveres Echo stößt. Der Beitrag wird aller voraussicht nach gemacht - so oder so. Ob es was bringt, den "ewig Profilierungssüchtigen" das Feld zu überlassen, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Aber ich kann alle genannten Einwände gut verstehen und will ja selbst nur in Ruhe biken gehen. Also nix für ungut & bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Phil81 (14. November 2008)

Gerade das der Beitrag wird so oder so gedreht sagt ja schon aus das der Bericht eh schon fertig ist. 

Ob hierfür ordentlich recherchiert worden ist sei mal dahin gestellt!


----------



## dr.svenson (14. November 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Gerade das der Beitrag wird so oder so gedreht sagt ja schon aus das der Bericht eh schon fertig ist.
> 
> Ob hierfür ordentlich recherchiert worden ist sei mal dahin gestellt!



???
worauf gründet sich Deine Aussage??? Gründliche Recherche???


----------



## marcx (14. November 2008)

ich glaube seine gedanken gehen in richtung der total unvoreingenommenen zeitungsartikel wenn ich das richtig deute..


----------



## dr.svenson (14. November 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> ich glaube seine gedanken gehen in richtung der total unvoreingenommenen zeitungsartikel wenn ich das richtig deute..



Ja, und alle Medien in einen Topf zu werfen ist ungefähr genauso klug, wie alle Biker in einen Topf zu werfen. Auf der Basis ist schwer voran zu kommen. Wie gesagt, der Sender plant einen Beitrag. Die Autorin sucht Radfahrer, die sich äußern wollen. Ich biete hier an, einen Kontakt herzustellen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich jemand findet, der ein positives Image vermitteln kann und mehr zu bieten hat, als nur auf andere zu zeigen. Ob das am Ende gut oder schlecht wird, lässt sich leider erst hinterher feststellen und alle werden ohnehin nicht zufrieden sein. 

So! Sorry, aber das musste jetzt mal raus. Ich geh selbst lieber radfahren als hier rumzudiskutieren. Aber ich wollte zumindest das Angebot gemacht haben. 

Macht, was Ihr wollt, aber habt Spaß dabei! Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## chris2305 (14. November 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

ich denke hier sollte niemand voreilige Schlüsse ziehen und erst recht niemanden etwas unterstellen.
Ich denke das Angebot ist nett gemeint, aber der Dr. kennt die ganzen Probleme ja selber. Wenn sich jemand ganz vernünftig und neutral äußert, wer weiß vielleicht hilft es. Für alle sprechen kann eh niemand.

Ich finde das Angebot nett und ich denke man sollte das ganze nicht mit der Zeitung vergleichen.
Nur für den Deister werde ich ich auf alle Fälle nicht alleine äußern.

Trotzdem nochmals Danke für das Angebot


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. November 2008)

Ein neuer Tag und eine neue Sau, die durchs Dorf getrieben wird. 







Ich freue mich schon auf 30HM Downhill am Stück, 1 km Marathon Rundkurs und coolen Kickern und Tables sponsored by "Rudis Reste Rampe" 

und jetzt: Ring frei für die große Debatte. Ich hol schon mal Bier und Chips


----------



## chris2305 (14. November 2008)

Es ist besser durch Schweigen den Eindruck von Inkompetenz zu erwecken, als durch Reden letzte Zweifel daran auszuräumen

Somit ist alles gesagt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. November 2008)

Immerhin etwas .

Samy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (14. November 2008)

Ein echtes Paradies 

Von weither werden die Leute dafür anreisen. Freu mich schon wenns kommt auf die Diskussion das jetzt alle aus dem Wald zu verschwinden hätten, denn jetzt gibts ja das Paradies für euch.

Aber immerhin ist es ein Anfang das ist wenigstens etwas


----------



## taxifolia (14. November 2008)

...Mann, hier brennt ja die Luft !
Warum sollte man sich dem NDR gegenüber eigentlich nicht äußern, ist ja nicht der Bayerische Rundfunk 
Zu denen habe ich jedenfalls mehr Vertrauen als zur Lokalschreibe.
Wenn man Jägern, den priv. Waldeignern, Spaziergängern und den nierdersächsischen Staatsforsten ( und wer sonst noch so wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgt) die Beschreibung " des Bikers" überlässt, ist das Ergebnis leider klar.
Dass keiner der Befragten die demokratische Legitimation hat, für jeden einzelnen Biker zu sprechen ist doch klar.
Sollte einer von unserer Truppe vom NDR Team erwischt werden, darf er sehr gern in meinem Namen reden, mit Profilierungssucht hat das doch nichts zu tun, wenn man( öffentlich) seine Meinung sagt.

Dann sieht der Fernsehbürger mal, dass Darth Vader ein menschliches Antlitz trägt, gelegentlich geregelter Arbeit nachgeht oder zur Schule geht und- mit leichten Abstrichen- ein überaus wertvolles Glied unserer Gemeinschaft ist- ein Fahrradfahrer wie Du und ich und keine debile Randgruppe. 

Die "geheimen" Schleichwege muss keiner herzeigen und ein Werbeeffekt ( bei den beiden Zuschauern des NDR ) gibt es ohnehin durch den Bericht - uns allein gehört der Wald leider auch nicht (...wir arbeiten aber daran).

taxifolia


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. November 2008)

@dr.svenson: 
Sollen denn nur Biker oder auch die "andere Seite" in dem Beitrag vorkommen?
Wäre das evtl. sinnvoll?
Samy


----------



## quasibinaer (15. November 2008)

Ich denke dass es eine gute Idee wäre wenn möglichst viele verschiedene Biker dem NDR respektive den Zuschauern zeigen würde, dass hier nicht nur Wochenendrambos und Waldwegraudis unterwegs sind, sondern auch normale Leute. Zumal man bei dieser Gelegenheit auch durchaus mal die Zusammenarbeit und den Dialog (abseits der Kamera) mit dem Forstamt suchen sollte. In Freiburg hat das auch funktioniert, sogar auf einem deutlich stärker bevölkerten Berg. Der Rosskopf ist sozusagen Freiburgs Hausberg und vor allem am Wochenende das Naherholungsgebiet par excellence. Mittlerweile werden die diversen und natürlichen legalen Bauaktionen sogar von Freiburger Bikeshops gesponsort und die öffentliche Akzeptanz steigt kontinuierlich. Und das trotz gelegentlichen gefährlichen Eingriffen selbsternannter Waldpolizisten, aber irgendwer ist ja immer dagegen...
Bei Interesse kann uns Ansgar (Chef der Freiburger Trailbauer) sicher einige Tips geben.

Ich fände es sinnvoll, mal mit dem Kamerateam den einen oder anderen vorbeikommenden Wanderer dazu zu befragen, es gibt nämlich nicht nur negative Meinungen. Letztens wurden wir in der Bahn richtung Deister angesprochen, ob wir im Deister fahren gehen würden - 2 Freerider und Fullfacehelme fallen immerhin auf. Nachdem wir das vorsichtig bejaht hatten, war der ältere Herr durchaus angetan, er merkte nämlich an dass wir im Gegensatz zu den meisten Spaziergängern mit der Bahn führen und eben nicht mit dem Auto auf den Waldparkplatz fahren. Gut, aus Hannover kommend und vor allem ohne eigenes Auto hat man kaum die Wahl, aber Recht hat er ja irgendwo auch.

Das Argument der Zerstörung von Wald und Flur ist ja an sich auch schon widerlegt bzw. entkräftet worden, wer sich die Zerstörungen des Waldes durch die Forstwirschaft ansieht, wird verstehen wie und warum. Das funktioniert im Fernsehen hervorragend, die tiefen Furchen usw. gibt es ja überall.

Ich wohne erst seit ende September in Hannover und hab nur selten Zeit in den Deister zu fahren, deswegen werde ich mich hüten da in irgendeiner Form irgendwelche Aussagen im Fernsehen zu machen. Aber prinzipiell halte ich es für eine gute Idee, wenn sich die "Community", auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Teil ist, mal äußert. 
Es ist halt wesentlich leichter auf die bösen, bösen Mountainbiker zu schimpfen wenn sich von uns keiner zu einer Stellungnahme traut.
Die Redaktion des NDR muss sehen was sie an Meinungen bekommt, man kann ohne entsprechende Gegeninformationen eben tatsächlich nur einen einseitigen Beitrag machen. Insbesondere wenn es um ein so strittiges Thema geht.

Dass man natürlich jemanden mit Ahnung von der lokalen Materie und einem seriösen Auftreten haben sollte, steht ausser Frage. Ich falle da also schonmal doppelt raus, wie gesagt. Aber wenn sich eine grössere Gruppe findet, ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, da mit voller Mannschaft (und möglichst nicht in voller Kampfmontur) aufzutreten, denke ich. Und wenn es nur ist, um Einigkeit zu demonstrieren und den Mythos vom wilden Waldrambo zu widerlegen.

Ich halte das für eine gute Idee und wäre daher auch bereit, am 23ten (ab mittags, hab vorher noch Besuch) beim Dreh als Hintergrunddekoration zu agieren. Und nein, ich habe kein Profilierungsproblem.


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. November 2008)

Mal was anderes!
Da ja einige von euch unseren allseits beliebten Herrn Slaine kennen, schreib ich das ma hier rein. 
Vor ein paar Tagen hat er sich beim biken in der Yard ganz übel das Gesicht zerlegt und is seitdem im Krankenhaus. Wie ich erfahren hab war gestern am Freitag ein OP-Termin. Er liegt im Henriettenstift in der Marienstraße und zwar in der Kieferchirurgie, allerdings glaub ich nicht das er vor Sonntag ansprechbar ist. Ich wollt die Tage ma hin, aber falls jemand von euch ihn schon ma vorher besucht bestellt schon ma schöne Grüße!
Shit happens!


----------



## schappi (15. November 2008)

Ach du *******!!!
Keinen Fullface getragen?
Das ist ja auch für mich ein Horrorszenario.
Evel,
was hälst du von der Idee sich mit ein paar seriösen Leuten mit dem NDR zu unterhalten?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2008)

hai jungs, 

auch wieder im lande. 

echt mist die sache mit marco. auch von mir gute besserung mit den besten genesungswünschen. 

wetter ist ja bescheiden z. zt. 
geht denn morgen was im deister ?  schappi 11.00 uhr laube ???

gruß 

hoerman


p.s. klostersee - indians : 1 - 6   ( ich war dabei  )


----------



## McNim (15. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Evel,
> was hÃ¤lst du von der Idee sich mit ein paar seriÃ¶sen Leuten mit dem NDR zu unterhalten?
> GruÃ
> Schappi


 
Hallo Schappi, da ich noch relativ neu im Deister bin und fÃ¼r derartige Ã¶ffentlichen Aussagen mit meinen 27 Jahren auch zu jung bin, werde ich mich auch bedeckt halten. Aber ich wÃ¼rde es sehr begrÃ¼Ãen, wenn grade die "Erfahrenâ von euch, uns vertreten wÃ¼rden.
Ich traue euch meine Stimme gerne an und bin davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass reifere Leute wie Du, Exto, Hoermann2201 und die anderen die ich kennenlernen durfte, ein ganz anderes Licht auf unseren Sport werfen und auch ALLEN zeigen kÃ¶nnt, dass es nicht nur junge, wilde "Rambos" sind, sondern ganz normale FamilienvÃ¤ter die nur einen Ausgleich zum Alltag suchen. (...bitte das mit der Reife nicht falsch verstehen)

Wir kÃ¶nnten ja auch mit mehreren Leuten PrÃ¤sents zeigen und nur eins, zwei Sprecher ernennen. Es wirft ja auch ein ganz anderes Bild auf uns, wenn wir zeigen, dass wir uns mit der Problematik auseinander setzen wollen. Eine bessere Chance werden wir wohl kaum noch bekommen. â¦kann es durch eine falsche Darstellung noch schlimmer fÃ¼r uns werden?

- Wir kÃ¶nnen uns auch wÃ¤hren und auf die StÃ¶ckchenleger verweisen, die Leib und Leben gefÃ¤hrden.
- Wir kÃ¶nnen darauf hinweisen, dass wenn wir fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger abbremsen und freundlich GrÃ¼Ãen, diese auch nicht auf den Strecken, Drops, Kicker, etc. spazieren gehen sollen.
- Wir mÃ¼ssen auch zugeben das es bei uns schwarze Schafe gibt aber wir nicht fÃ¼r alle den Kopf hinhalten kÃ¶nnen. Macht ja im StraÃenverkehr auch keiner. Man geht ja auch nicht auf der StraÃe spazieren und wundert sich, wenn ein Auto vorbei saust.

â¦ich kÃ¶nnte noch so weiter schreiben, aber wollte nur deutlich machen, dass ich dafÃ¼r bin und es uns und allen evtl. auch nÃ¼tzen kÃ¶nnte.
Will jetzt auch nicht groÃ diskutieren, hab ja nicht viel zu sagen. Gehe jetzt lieber bei den bescheidenen Wetter biken. (ab in den Deister)

Marius


----------



## schappi (15. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai jungs,
> 
> auch wieder im lande.
> 
> ...



11:00 Uhr Laube hört sich nicht schlecht an, obwohl ich mit der Feuerwehr in die Kirche müsste (Totensonntag).
Aber die Wettervorhersage Für Sonntag Morgen ist nicht schlecht.
Aber nicht so lange!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. November 2008)

ich bin dann morgen auch um 11.00 an der Laube. Noch jemand von Team 2?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. November 2008)

Nein, leider nicht. Bin eben erstmal wieder ganz locker ein bisschen gerollt nach dem Fieber, aber morgen wird noch nichts. 
Marcx, firefighter, na los! 
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2008)

okay, dann bin ich morgen um 11.00 uhr an der laube. 

jetzt erstmal 2 h rolle  

punkte machen für team 1


----------



## pebblesathome (15. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> okay, dann bin ich morgen um 11.00 uhr an der laube.
> 
> jetzt erstmal 2 h rolle
> 
> punkte machen für team 1




dann ma los, habs schon hinter mir
morgen dann 10.30 uhr an den schranken?
vorsprung ausbauen!

trotzdem, gute besserung den kranken!!!

bis morgen im wald
pebbles


----------



## firefighter76 (15. November 2008)

ich wurde sehr gerne pendel aber immer noch zwischen sofa und klo scheiß blasenentzündung:kotz:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. November 2008)

NEEIN! 
Wir kriegen euch trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> dann ma los, habs schon hinter mir
> morgen dann 10.30 uhr an den schranken?
> vorsprung ausbauen!
> 
> ...



10.30 h schranken


----------



## marcx (15. November 2008)

ich kann morgen auch nicht. wenn ich glück hab finde ich zeit für ne schnelle runde.. :/


----------



## pebblesathome (15. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> NEEIN!
> Wir kriegen euch trotzdem!



sicher, sicher, der glaube stirbt zuletzt

aber im ernst, werd erstmal wieder richtig gesund und überstürz nichts.
ich hab noch genug weihnachtsfeiern und andere termine, da holst du mich locker wieder ein

gruß pebbles


----------



## schappi (15. November 2008)

Wir treffen uns um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube danach treffen wir uns mit Evel der hat da was neues gefunden. Dr, Svenson ist auch im Deister vieleicht können wir uns ja besprechen über den NDR Dreh.
Ich will nicht, daß da irgendwelche "irgendwo gefundene Biker" über den Deister Statements abgeben. Dann machen wir das!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. November 2008)

Sagt Bescheid, wann und wo, und ich stelle mich lächelnd in den Hintergrund.


----------



## schappi (15. November 2008)

wird gemacht, du bist ja unsere Jugendabteilung


----------



## taifun (16. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube danach treffen wir uns mit Evel der hat da was neues gefunden. Dr, Svenson ist auch im Deister vieleicht können wir uns ja besprechen über den NDR Dreh.
> Ich will nicht, daß da irgendwelche "irgendwo gefundene Biker" über den Deister Statements abgeben. Dann machen wir das!
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wo findest den Biker? Liegen die so da rum?? 

Ne,ernsthaft nun.
Solltet ihr Euch nun doch bereiterklärt da mitzumachen,dann berücksichtigt bitte alle sparten von Mountainbiker.
Den es betrifft in dem moment alle:
Die,die nicht unbedingt springen,sondern lieber schnelle verzwickte Trails bevorzugen.
Die,die viel bergauf auf Trails fahren.
Die,die dropen.
Die,die auch nicht geübten Forstwegbiker.
Die,die sonst RR fahren und dieses als anderes Training fahren.
Die,die.....usw.

Naturlich klammern wir die möchtegern und Baumarktbikerfraktion,die rücksichtlosen Rasern und die es nicht besser wissen aus.
Den solche bringen alle vernünftigen in ein schlechtes Bild...!

Es wäre auch nicht schlecht,wenn es zustande kommt von jeder Sorte Biker welche dabei zu haben.

Nicht zu vergessen sind auch diejenigen zu erwähnen,die Spaß daran haben auf den Trails geschickt Äste und Bäume zu verteilen um andere zu gefährden!! Siehe mal Grenzweg diese Woche.

Bis denne


----------



## schappi (16. November 2008)

Wir haben uns heute mit dr. Svenson und Evel besprochen. wir machen da mit und wir sehen zu, daß von jeder der geschätzt 23,5 verschiedenen MTB Fraktionen jemand dabei ist.
Es wird auch unser Anliegen sein die ganze Bandbreite der Interessen bei Bikern darzustellen das auch martialisch mit Fullface und Protektoren ausgerüstetet Freerider eigentlich ganz liebe Leute sind  und das Biker Individualisten sind und daher nur sehr wenige in Vereinen organisiert und daher keine Interessenvertretung haben.

Der Termin des Drehs wird hier gepostete, dann kann jeder dazukommen um die Vielfältigkeit zu demonstrieren

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## boxer-harry (16. November 2008)

Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Ihr wisst wer dreht und wann und wo. 
Ich würde mir die im Vorfeld schnappen um das Drehbuch vorher zu gestalten.
Alles andere wird in wildem Geschwafel, Katastrophenjournalismus und verdrehen irgendwelcher Aussagen münden.
Also Morgen den Redakteur anrufen. Termin für Dienstag. Texte verfassen und Sonntag nur ein paar Fotos machen.
Ich hab übrigens seit vielen Jahren im Deister und Süntel eigentlich nie ungewöhnlich viele negative Sachen erlebt.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Anstieg von Köllnischfeld zum Annaturm (Das steile Stück..) Blätter, Schmiere und ich da hochgebritzelt. Alles feuert mich an und ist voll gut drauf.
Die Stinker, von wegen ohne Klingel und kein danke beim Vorbeifahren haste überall. Kann halt nicht jeder mit dreistelligem IQ ausgestattet sein...


----------



## quasibinaer (16. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heute mit dr. Svenson und Evel besprochen. wir machen da mit und wir sehen zu, daß von jeder der geschätzt 23,5 verschiedenen MTB Fraktionen jemand da bei ist.
> Es wird auch unser Anliegen sein die ganze Bandbreite der Interessen bei Bikern darzustellen das auch martialisch mit Fullface und Protektoren ausgerüstetet Freerider eigentlich ganz liebe Leute sind  und das Biker Individualisten sind und daher nur sehr wenige in Vereinen organisiert und daher keine Interessenvertretung haben.
> 
> Der Termin des Drehs wird hier gepostete, dann kann jeder dazukommen um die Vielfältigkeit zu demonstrieren
> ...



Gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (17. November 2008)

Ich glaub auch, daß das die richtigen Leute machen.
Ich war vorhin mal bei Marco im Krankenhaus. Er wirkt ziemlich entspannt dafür, daß er sich beide Jochbeine, die Nase und den Kiefer gebrochen hat. An dieser Stelle ma ein Danke an die Ärzte die das sehr gut wieder geflickt haben. Wir konnten uns fast normal unterhalten. Mit etwas Glück bleibt auch so gut wie nichts zurück, sauber. Sogar die Zähne sind wieder nach vorne gerichtet und wachsen wohl auch wieder an.
Allerdings glaub ich das ich wohl nicht mehr sehr oft mit ner Halbschale fahren werde, Fullface is wohl doch ne ganz gute Erfindung!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## NightWing77 (17. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heute mit dr. Svenson und Evel besprochen. wir machen da mit und wir sehen zu, daß von jeder der geschätzt 23,5 verschiedenen MTB Fraktionen jemand dabei ist.
> Es wird auch unser Anliegen sein die ganze Bandbreite der Interessen bei Bikern darzustellen das auch martialisch mit Fullface und Protektoren ausgerüstetet Freerider eigentlich ganz liebe Leute sind  und das Biker Individualisten sind und daher nur sehr wenige in Vereinen organisiert und daher keine Interessenvertretung haben.
> 
> Der Termin des Drehs wird hier gepostete, dann kann jeder dazukommen um die Vielfältigkeit zu demonstrieren
> ...



Sehr schöne Sache mit dem NDR und das ihr das machen wollt. Vielleicht sollte man sich, die die da etwas sagen wollen, mal vorher treffen um das "interne Drehbuch" etwas abzusprechen. Das man erstmal klärt was wir eigentlich wollen, was wir mit diesem Dialog erreichen wollen etc. etc.
Ich meine damit eigentlich nur das die Aussagen einem gewissen gedachten Verlauf folgen. Schön wäre auch wenn bei diesem Dreh die Gegenseite  zu Wort kommt, um mal zu erfahren wieso WIR eigentlich immer die bösen sind. Sind das auch nur wieder unqualifizierte Parolen, oder steckt da Wahrheit hinter. Denn dann gebe es auch Möglichkeiten diese Punkte anzugehen und vielleicht sogar zu verbessern.
Stumpfe Klischees wie: Biker sind laut und verschrecken das Wild, Biker sorgen für Erosion und machen alles kaputt ziehen nicht.
Ich denke die lieben kleinen Kinder die mit ihren Eltern im Wald spazieren gehen und kreischend und jauchzend durch Unterholz rennen sind um einiges lauter als wir. Aber na und, sollen sie doch und dürfen sie auch, gar keine Frage. Aber die will keiner ausgesperrt haben oder die riesigen lauten Bagger und Trecker zu Forstwirschaftlichen Zwecken, die, die definitiv Furchen in den Boden reißen und das um einiges zerstörischer als so ne 2,5er Big Betty. Also warum immer wir  
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werd ich auch zusehen das ich da sein werde.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. November 2008)

hai, 

hab grad mit ingo gesprochen. wir wollen morgen wieder einen nightride machen. gleiche tour wie letzte woche. 
treffen uns wieder um 19.00 uhr an den schranken in der jägerallee. 

was ist mit euch , schappi , roudy und co ?
wollen wir uns wieder um 19.30h am tarternpfahl treffen . 
müssen ja für´s team 1 wieder ordentlich punkte vorlegen 

meldet euch 

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (17. November 2008)

ich bin für Nightride aber andere Strecke!
Das war mir zu schlammig und zu langweilig.

Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. November 2008)

Lass uns den Treffpunkt Taternpfahl und die Zeit beibehalten und dann vor Ort noch einmal über die Strecke sprechen. Die vom letzten Mal war mir von den Forstfahrzeugen zu zermatscht. Da gibt es bestimmt Alternativen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## slaine (18. November 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, daß das die richtigen Leute machen.
> Ich war vorhin mal bei Marco im Krankenhaus. Er wirkt ziemlich entspannt dafür, daß er sich beide Jochbeine, die Nase und den Kiefer gebrochen hat. An dieser Stelle ma ein Danke an die Ärzte die das sehr gut wieder geflickt haben. Wir konnten uns fast normal unterhalten. Mit etwas Glück bleibt auch so gut wie nichts zurück, sauber. Sogar die Zähne sind wieder nach vorne gerichtet und wachsen wohl auch wieder an.
> Allerdings glaub ich das ich wohl nicht mehr sehr oft mit ner Halbschale fahren werde, Fullface is wohl doch ne ganz gute Erfindung!
> Gute Nacht!



moin danke für Euren Besuch nochmal hat mich echt gefreut! Bin heut aus dem KH entlassen worden und es geht mir schon ganz gut, danke für die Genensungswünsche & grüße an alle Waldfahrer hier


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. November 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> moin danke für Euren Besuch nochmal hat mich echt gefreut! Bin heut aus dem KH entlassen worden und es geht mir schon ganz gut, danke für die Genensungswünsche & grüße an alle Waldfahrer hier


 
hey, alte socke 

 schön das zu hören, soll ja übelst gewesen sein :-( 

 weiterhin beste genesungswünsche 
hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Lass uns den Treffpunkt Taternpfahl und die Zeit beibehalten und dann vor Ort noch einmal über die Strecke sprechen. Die vom letzten Mal war mir von den Forstfahrzeugen zu zermatscht. Da gibt es bestimmt Alternativen.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
nabend allerseits  

 nightride findet heute definitiv statt. 

 frei nach dem motto :"es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, sondern nur falsche kleidung ".
in diesem sinne bis 19.00 uhr schranken oder 19.30 uhr tarternpfahl


----------



## marcx (18. November 2008)

argh! ihr gewinnt mir zu viel abstand team1 

jetzt geh ich auch raus und trotze dem regen!

viel spass euch nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend allerseits
> 
> nightride findet heute definitiv statt.
> 
> ...



ich muss für heute absagen, bin gerade eben erst nach Hause gekommen.
Viel Spass
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich muss für heute absagen, bin gerade eben erst nach Hause gekommen.
> Viel Spass
> Schappi



SCHÖNWETTERBIKER  

dann fahr ich halt mit ingo alleine  

viel spaß auf dem sofa


----------



## schappi (18. November 2008)

Über 50 lässt die Lebensqualität halt spürbar nach. Mann fängt an zu verweichlichen.
Man hat an Nightrides bei strömenden Regen keinen rechten Spass mehr, sondern sitz lieber mit einem Glas Rotwein und ein paar Bissen Käse mit seiner Liebsten auf dem Sofa bei Kerzenschein und angenehmen 23°C und lässt so den Tag ausklingen anstatt sich wie ein wahrer Mann bei 3°C, leichtem Nieselregen, Windstärke 4 und einem ca 5cm dicken Schlammpanzer auf Gesäß, Gesicht und Bike 2,5 std durch den Wald zu kämpfen um dann noch 30min das Bike abzuspritzen und von seine Liebsten dafür noch mit 2 Wochen Sexentzug belohnt zu werden, da beim heimlichen Waschen der Bikeklamotten nach dem Nightride die Laugenpumpe der Waschmaschine einen Kolbenklemmer bekommen hat.

Ich gebs zu: ich bin ein heimlicher Schöwetterbiker

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (18. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Über 50 lässt die Lebensqualität halt spürbar nach um dafür noch mit 2 Wochen Sexentzug belohnt zu werden, da beim heimlichen Waschen der Bikeklamotten nach dem Nightride die Laugenpumpe der Waschmaschine einen Kolbenklemmer bekommen hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha der ist gut.
Aber hast recht,irgendwann ist schluß mit lustig fragt sich nur was mehr wert ist.
Sex oder Biken.....alles frage des Alters


nichts für ungut


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Man hat an Nightrides bei strömenden Regen keinen rechten Spass mehr, sondern sitz lieber mit einem Glas Rotwein und ein paar Bissen Käse mit seiner Liebsten auf dem Sofa bei Kerzenschein und angenehmen 23°C und lässt so den Tag ausklingen anstatt sich wie ein wahrer Mann bei 3°C, leichtem Nieselregen, Windstärke 4 und einem ca 5cm dicken Schlammpanzer auf Gesäß, Gesicht und Bike 2,5 std durch den Wald zu kämpfen um dann noch 30min das Bike abzuspritzen ...
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



so auch wieder da, frisch geduscht und auch wieder warm und trocken 

3°c kommen ungefähr hin, der leichte nieselregen entpuppte sich als starkregen  der den 5 cm dicken schlammpanzer ruckzuck wieder abgewaschen hatte. 
leider lief  das viele wasser auch in die schuhe und in die hose. 
sind richtig nass geworden und bei der abfahrt war´s echt ar...kalt. 


aber spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht 
(bisher die härtesten und kältesten 9 winterpokalpunkte in diesem jahr)

*p.s. @ exto: steht der samstagtermin mit niggels noch oder fällt er wegen dem wetter ins wasser ??*


----------



## schappi (19. November 2008)

Samstag und Sonntag gibt es 1a Winterwetter im Deister:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *p.s. @ exto: steht der samstagtermin mit niggels noch oder fällt er wegen dem wetter ins wasser ??*



HÄ!!!

Du kannst ja Fragen fragen 

Klar steht der Termin. Wie Schappi schon schrieb: Soo schlecht soll das Wetter gar nicht werden und kneifen gibt's eh nicht...

Hatten wir denn schon nen konkreten Treffpunkt mit Zeit? Ansonsten: 12:00h Laube?

Wer kommt denn? Kriegt man denn auch mal wen aus den Teams 2-3 zu seh'n? Na ja, ich persönlich glaub ja nicht...


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> HÄ!!!
> 
> Du kannst ja Fragen fragen
> 
> ...


 
12.00 uhr hört sich gut an  laube auch


----------



## schappi (19. November 2008)

Ich kanns noch nicht versprechen aber ich versuche am Samstag dabei zu sein.
Für Niggels sind wahrscheinlich BMX Bahn und der Spot oberhalb Wennigser Mark (den ich dir am Sonntag gezeigt habe) am interessantesten.
Wetter dürfte auf dem Kamm leichter Frost und leichter Schneefall abwechselnd mit Sonnenschein sein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 12.00 uhr hört sich gut an  laube auch


 
11:15 ab Bredenbeck


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 11:15 ab Bredenbeck


 
11:40 h tarternpfahl !!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. November 2008)

Samstag 12:00h Laube? Bin dabei!
Johann


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Samstag 12:00h Laube? Bin dabei!
> Johann



Jawoll !! Team 2 muss auch mal wieder punkten. Ich kann leider nicht


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. November 2008)

Hallo Slaine, 
schön, daß Du wieder einigermaßen heile bist. Ich drück dir die Daumen, daß alles spurlos verheilt.


----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

Ich habe mir mal den Wetterbericht für Samstag angeschaut:
http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/lagebericht.html

Das könnte schwierig werden mit biken. Da ergiebige Schneefälle vorhergesagt werden.
Na schaun mer mal.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> moin danke für Euren Besuch nochmal hat mich echt gefreut! Bin heut aus dem KH entlassen worden und es geht mir schon ganz gut, danke für die Genensungswünsche & grüße an alle Waldfahrer hier


 
Hi,

gute Genesung zu wünschen lag mir auch noch am Herzen.
Ich hoffe es kommt alles wieder in die Reihe, es bleiben keine Narben zurück und du steigst wieder aufs Rad.

Die Jahreszeit ist ja dazu geeignet, mal ein paar Wochen lockerer anzugehen.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Über 50 lässt die Lebensqualität halt spürbar nach. Mann fängt an zu verweichlichen.
> Ich gebs zu: ich bin ein heimlicher Schöwetterbiker
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

 ohne worte *grinsundkopfschüttel* 

 dann machen wir halt nen snowride 

 nehmen die kameras mit, und machen schöne winterbilder 

 außerdem hält so'n fullface auch schön den kopf und ohren warm *lach*

 also exto, ich bin auf alle fälle dabei


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Jahreszeit ist ja dazu geeignet, mal ein paar Wochen lockerer anzugehen.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald


 
im winter wird aber die grundlage für den sommer gelegt, also nix mit schwächeln ;-)


----------



## slaine (20. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gute Genesung zu wünschen lag mir auch noch am Herzen.
> Ich hoffe es kommt alles wieder in die Reihe, es bleiben keine Narben zurück und du steigst wieder aufs Rad.
> ...




hi ho, besten Dank.
es wird wohl kaum was vom Unfall zurückbleiben. Ich steige auch wieder aufs Rad, muss aber vorher mindestens ein paar wochen Siesta machen! Dass das Wetter so bescheiden ist, macht es mir auf jeden Fall leichter


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2008)

slaine schrieb:


> hi ho, besten Dank.
> es wird wohl kaum was vom Unfall zurückbleiben. Ich steige auch wieder aufs Rad, muss aber vorher mindestens ein paar wochen Siesta machen! Dass das Wetter so bescheiden ist, macht es mir auf jeden Fall leichter


 
und in zukunft nur noch mit fullface biken , das musst du uns hier und jetzt versprechen


----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und in zukunft nur noch mit fullface biken , das musst du uns hier und jetzt versprechen



Genau!!!
sogar ich habe jetzt einen Fullface:




Gute Besserung 
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (20. November 2008)

...auch von mir gute Besserung, Slaine. 

Doppelter Jochbeinbruch, Nasenbeinbruch und Kieferbruch- wie und wo ist d a s passiert ( ich meine was von Yard Halle)  gelesen zu haben, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen ?


taxi


----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ohne worte *grinsundkopfschüttel*
> 
> dann machen wir halt nen snowride
> 
> ...



Ich warte mal ab wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. u.U. kommt Exto garnicht über den Berg in Bad Eilsen.
Zu einem Snowride hötte ich aber schon große Lust.
Hier die Vorhersage der Unwetterzentrale, Wetteronline sagt für Samstag sogar teilweise Sonne voraus:

AUSBLICK
Für den Freitag wird hinter einem Randtief der Weg frei für sehr kalte Luftmassen arktischen Ursprungs. Es kommt verbreitet zu ergiebigen Niederschlägen. Dabei sinkt die Schneefallgrenze bis zum Freitagnachmittag in der Nordhälfte bis ins Tiefland ab. Örtlich treten auch kurze Gewitter auf. In der Südhälfte liegt die Schneefallgrenze anfangs noch bei 1000 Metern und sinkt abends ebenfalls bis in die Täler. In den Alpen und in einigen Mittelgebirgen sind gebietsweise große Neuschneemengen in Betracht zu ziehen. Es muss verbreitet mit winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen durch Schnee, Schneematsch oder Eis gerechnet werden! Besonders in der West- und Südhälfte ist es zudem stürmisch mit der Gefahr von Sturmböen bis in tiefe Lagen und schweren Sturmböen im Bergland. Vor allem in den Hochlagen zwischen dem Hochschwarzwald und dem Alpenrand stellen sich unwetterartige Verhältnisse durch Orkanböen, intensive Schneefälle und Schneeverwehungen ein. Lediglich im Nordosten und Osten ist es meist nur noch schwach windig. 

Am Samstag hat die polare Kaltluft ganz Deutschland erfasst. Verbreitet ziehen Regen-, Schneeregen-, Schnee- und Graupelschauer durch, besonders an den Nordhängen der Mittelgebirge schneit es auch länger anhaltend und ergiebig und auch kurze Gewitter sind möglich. Besonders intensiv schneit es an den Alpen und im Schwarzwald. Hier drohen zudem Schneeverwehungen durch stürmischen Wind. Verbreitet ist mit winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen durch Schnee, Schneematsch und Eis zu rechnen! Oberhalb von etwa 200 Metern herrscht Dauerfrost und in freien Lagen sind massive Schneeverwehungen möglich. Vor allem im Nordwesten, Westen und Südwesten ist es noch stürmisch. Im Nordosten ist es schwach windig. 

Am Sonntag treten zunächst örtlich noch weitere Schneeschauer auf. Zum Abend bringt ein neuer atlantischer Tiefausläufer etwas mildere Luft und ein umfangreiches Niederschlagsgebiet in die Westhälfte. Die Schneefallgrenze liegt meist bei 200 bis 300 Metern, sie steigt in der Nacht zum Montag im äußersten Westen vorübergehend bis auf etwa 500 Meter an.

Torsten Walter

Dieser Lagebericht wurde am 20.11.2008 um 10:43 Uhr ausgegeben


----------



## slaine (20. November 2008)

hi, die halbschale kram ich nur noch für stadtverkehr, deisterkreisel o.ä. raus, versprochen!

yep ist in der yard passiert. hab an den Unfall selbst kaum Erinnerung, bin erst im RTW wieder zu mir gekommen. Ich hatte wohl bei einer Landung das Vorderrad zu schräg, welches mir dann unmittelbar weggegangen ist, an einer unglücklichen Stelle, wo ich dann mit dem Kopf gegen eine andere Rampe geschlagen sein muss...ein Jochbein ist übringens noch heil  Aber es war schon echt sehr heftig

@schappi: endlich  das lob ich mir!


----------



## 1Tintin (20. November 2008)

Hallo Slaine,
auch von mir "Gute Besserung", wahrscheinlich ist das auch noch bei einer Routine Runde passiert.

Das Thema Sicherheit und Persönliche Schutzeinrichtung beim Biken lag mir schon immer auf der Seele.

Auch auf einem Deisterkreisel kann was passieren, 
wie ist denn so die allgemeine Meinung zu mehr Sicherheit / Protektoren.

Wie viele wissen fahre ich ja meistens, auch die relativ einfachen Trails mit Protektoren und einem Helm mit Kinnlade. Das bin ich meiner Familie schuldig.

Der Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

slaine 
wenn du jetzt Zeit hast solltest du dies beiden Bücher lesen:
http://www.amazon.de/Held-Sonntag-M...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227180456&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.de/Tote-vom-Masch...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227180555&sr=1-1

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2008)

Oder

http://www.amazon.de/DeisterKreisel...3933156947/ref=pd_sim_b_3/279-5806673-6935367

http://www.amazon.de/Wölfe-Lämmer-Susanne-Mischke/dp/3492242367/ref=pd_sim_b_2

http://www.amazon.de/Bekenntnisse-e...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227182188&sr=1-1


----------



## winx (20. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heute mit dr. Svenson und Evel besprochen. wir machen da mit und wir sehen zu, daß von jeder der geschätzt 23,5 verschiedenen MTB Fraktionen jemand dabei ist.
> Es wird auch unser Anliegen sein die ganze Bandbreite der Interessen bei Bikern darzustellen das auch martialisch mit Fullface und Protektoren ausgerüstetet Freerider eigentlich ganz liebe Leute sind  und das Biker Individualisten sind und daher nur sehr wenige in Vereinen organisiert und daher keine Interessenvertretung haben.
> 
> Der Termin des Drehs wird hier gepostete, dann kann jeder dazukommen um die Vielfältigkeit zu demonstrieren
> ...




Wie mit Evel und der Dame vom NDR besprochen steht der Termin:

Sonntag, 23.11.
12:00 Uhr
Waldkater Parkplatz


----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

Hallo Winx,
von wem hast du die Info.
Bislang hatte sich nur Dr.svenson dazu gemeldet, da die Reporterin ein Kollegin von Ihm ist.
Bist du einer derjenigen, die sie direkt angesprochen hat?

gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (20. November 2008)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo Slaine,
> auch von mir "Gute Besserung", wahrscheinlich ist das auch noch bei einer Routine Runde passiert.
> 
> Das Thema Sicherheit und Persönliche Schutzeinrichtung beim Biken lag mir schon immer auf der Seele.
> ...



Nachdem ich das bis letztes Jahr immer seeeehr locker gesehen hab, hat sich in letzter Zeit auch schon ein größeres Sicherheitsbedürfnis breit gemacht.

Wenn's nicht um reine Touren geht, sondern das Trailsurfen eher im Vordergrund steht (auch ohne viel "Airtime") fahr ich heute überwiegend mit Beinprotektoren und Rucksack. 
Fullface-Helm macht mir persönlich Atemnot, hab mir jetzt aber immerhin nen stabilen Dirthelm gegönnt...


----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

Info zum Thema NDR Dreh über biken im Deister:
am Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Waldkater ist das Treffen.
Ich habe mit der Redakteurin telefoniert und ihr unser Anliegen und unsere Standpunkt kurz geschildert .
Ich habe ihr auch per Mail den Link zu diesem Forum geschickt, dami sie sich vorab schon ein bischen informieren kann. Winx , ein paar Leute vom bc north und Evel mit ein paar Leuten kommen auch dazu. Taxi kommt auch mit um auch jemand zu haben der zu Rechtsfragen (dürfen die das? sind die Waldbesitzer haftbar? und dergl.) stellung nehmen kann.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das bis letztes Jahr immer seeeehr locker gesehen hab, hat sich in letzter Zeit auch schon ein größeres Sicherheitsbedürfnis breit gemacht.
> 
> Wenn's nicht um reine Touren geht, sondern das Trailsurfen eher im Vordergrund steht (auch ohne viel "Airtime") fahr ich heute überwiegend mit Beinprotektoren und Rucksack.
> Fullface-Helm macht mir persönlich Atemnot, hab mir jetzt aber immerhin nen stabilen Dirthelm gegönnt...


 
sehe ich ähnlich. deshalb fahr ich immer mit dem deuter-attack rucksack mit integriertem rückenprotektor.

 wenn es um sachen mit airtime geht, ist der fullface immer dabei. 

 da sich unsere fahrtechnik stark verbessert hat, wodurch auch die geschwindigkeit zugenommen hat, nimmt mMn, auch das sicherheitsbedürfnis zu. jedenfalls auch bei mir 

 im bikepark dann natürlich nur mit arm,-bein, und rückenprotektor, bzw. mit safety-jacket 

 sicher ist sicher


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2008)

mal ne frage an unseren reifenexperten : 

 aufgrund der wetterprognose und dem damit zusammenhängendem temperatursturzes, würde es sinn machen, den muddymary in gg zu wechseln oder kann er in der weichen mischung auch im schnee gefahren werden ?


----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

die weiche GG Mischung verhärtet sehr stark bei Frost. hat dann keinen Grip mehr und des kann sogar zu Stollenabrissen führen. Ist das gleiche wie ein PKW Rennreifen im Schnee geht auch nicht


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> die weiche GG Mischung verhärtet sehr stark bei Frost. hat dann keinen Grip mehr und des kann sogar zu Stollenabrissen führen. Ist das gleiche wie ein PKW Rennreifen im Schnee geht auch nicht


 
shit, dann muß ich ja schon wieder reifenwechseln :-(


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. November 2008)

ist denn die 3C Mischung winterfest?


----------



## exto (20. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sicher ist sicher



Du musst auch bedenken, dass du jetzt auch bald in das Alter kommst, das dir neben so positiven Aspekten wie der Startberechtigung bei den !!! SENIOREN !!!  auch ein Paar physiologische Veränderungen beschert:

Wie sagt Molly (die IMMER mit Protektoren fährt) so treffend: "Über vierzig wächst du nicht mehr so fix zusammen, wie früher." Ich hab das in den letzten 2 Jahren ja nun auch schon ein Paar mal (wenn auch nich so dramatisch) erleben dürfen. Die Tapete is eh schon n bisschen rissig, da geht sie (gefühlt) auch viel leichter runter und kriegt beim nachwachsen hässliche Flecken.


----------



## taxifolia (20. November 2008)

ach exto... , hoffentlich machst Du Deinen fragilen Existenzen, die Du beruflich betreust, mehr Mut als uns 
Versuch`s bei rissiger Pelle mit Waschen und Eincremen

taxi


----------



## schappi (20. November 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ist denn die 3C Mischung winterfest?



sollte sie sein.


----------



## taifun (20. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Info zum Thema NDR Dreh über biken im Deister:
> am Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Waldkater ist das Treffen.
> Ich habe mit der Redakteurin telefoniert und ihr unser Anliegen und unsere Standpunkt kurz geschildert .
> Ich habe ihr auch per Mail den Link zu diesem Forum geschickt, dami sie sich vorab schon ein bischen informieren kann. Winx , ein paar Leute vom bc north und Evel mit ein paar Leuten kommen auch dazu. Taxi kommt auch mit um auch jemand zu haben der zu Rechtsfragen (dürfen die das? sind die Waldbesitzer haftbar? und dergl.) stellung nehmen kann.
> ...



Dazu gibt es ein gewisses Waldgesetz,wer wofür haftet http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C8354368_L20.pdf

Leider bin zu dem Zeitpunkt verhindert,Evel ist ja auch von meinem Verein dabei
Beachtet aber bitte alle sparten der Biker...und erklärt den vielleicht auch mal das Spiel mit den absichtlicht gelegten Ästen an gefährlichen Stellen von Wanderen? Förstern? oder sonstige Leute? Wir wollen ja keine Verdächtigen.


----------



## Neartheabyss (21. November 2008)

weiß garnicht ob es sogut ist wenn am sonntag dort zwanzig biker aus 100 verschiedenen fraktionen und 1000 meinungen sind. veilleicht wäre es gut gewesen sich im kleinen kreis zu treffen´mit leutchen die in der szene sind und hinter dem bike sport stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. November 2008)

Bei dem Termin werden nur 3-4 Leute, die für die größten Gruppen der Deisterbiker stehen mit dem NDR sprechen. Es ist nicht so daß da 20 Leute unabgestimmt durcheinandersprechen und sich zu profilieren suchen.

wir werden so homogen und abgestimmt auftreten wie es halt bei Bikern möglich ist. Es ist aber gut zu zeigen, daß es mehr als 4-5 Biker im Deister gibt.
Keiner braucht Angst zu haben, daß er untergebuttert wird. Wir werden versuchen das ganze Spektrum der Bike Szene und deren Bedürfnisse in den paar Minuten, die der Beitrag schließlich sein wird, darzustellen.
Ich will aber keine Veranstaltung ala: haust du mein Schwein, hau ich dein Schwein.
 Darin haben Waldbauern mehrere hundert Jahre mehr Erfahrung als wir. Nur eine sachliche, emotionsfreie  Diskussion bringt uns weiter und darum mache ich das hier.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. November 2008)

so jungs ...

die "bekloppten" sind wieder unterwegs  

hab grad mit exto gesprochen , der termin 12.00 uhr laube steht nachwievor  

dann wollen wir halt schauen, was machbar ist. 
samy kommt auch , wer noch ? 
( nicht das wir dort lange warten müssen, könnte dort kalt sein  )


----------



## Neartheabyss (22. November 2008)

wenn ihr heute fertig seit, gebt mal einen wetterbericht aus dem deister durch.bodenverhältnisse usw. könnte mich dann besser auf morgen vorbereiten,


----------



## schappi (22. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so jungs ...
> 
> die "bekloppten" sind wieder unterwegs
> 
> ...



ich kann nicht kommen.
Du denkst aber an 16:00 Uhr?
Macht bitte ein parr Bilder, damit wir Varadero beweisen können, daß es bei uns auch Schnee gibt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. November 2008)

reicht das  als beweis :


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2008)

Ich gehe auf die Rolle.
Bei uns taut es schon wieder und ist matschig


----------



## schappi (22. November 2008)

Nee das reicht nicht.
Da must als Beweis du oder exto drauf sein, alles ander kann kopiert sein.
Viel Spass
Schappi


----------



## Loni (22. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> gute Genesung zu wünschen lag mir auch noch am Herzen.
> Ich hoffe es kommt alles wieder in die Reihe, es bleiben keine Narben zurück und du steigst wieder aufs Rad.



Slaine, ich wuensche auch gute Besserung und es bleibt noch zu betonen: Narben sind sexy!

an alle: Gruß aus Tripolis, hier scheint fein die Sonne, aber ich sitz im Buero  hab die Wetterwarnungen fuer Deutschland im TV gesehen.. ich versuch mal, die Sonne mitzubringen und hoff, dass ich ordentlich landen kann 

bis bald (naechste Woche bin ich in London, aber dann mal wieder 2 Wochen in Deutschland -endlich  )  Lena


----------



## Mutti (22. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei dem Termin werden nur 3-4 Leute, die für die größten Gruppen der Deisterbiker stehen mit dem NDR sprechen. Es ist nicht so daß da 20 Leute unabgestimmt durcheinandersprechen und sich zu profilieren suchen.



Ich habe hier im Thread bei weitem nicht alle Einträge zum NDR-Termin mitlesen können, und halte mich daher - zumal als Nicht- bzw. Nur-Gast-Deisteraner    - lieber zurück. Trotzdem, ein Hinweis sei erlaubt:  
Vor über sechs Jahren hatten wir einen ähnlichen (?) Termin in meinem damaligen Hausrevier in Aachen. Damals führte das dazu, dass wir uns ziemlich geärgert haben, gerade weil die beteiligten Aachener WDR-Journalisten - nach einer in den Monaten zuvor wirklich positiven Berichterstattung durch ihre Kollegen aus dem "Sport-Ressort" - uns MTBler offenbar stumpf vorführen wollten!?!    
Falls Euch ein kleines "Statement" dazu - wie gesagt, der Bericht ist schon einige Jahre alt - interessieren sollte: klick!

In diesem Sinne, viel (politisch-diplomatischen) Erfolg morgen ...  ... und friert nicht an!  

@Loni: Sportliche Grüße aus dem ebenfalls dick (aber leider auch matschig) verschneiten Oldenburg  ...  ... und bring uns 'was schönes mit, ja!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. November 2008)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> wenn ihr heute fertig seit, gebt mal einen wetterbericht aus dem deister durch.bodenverhältnisse usw. könnte mich dann besser auf morgen vorbereiten,



Geht eigentlich ganz gut. Der Schnee ist nicht so matschig wie gedacht. Je weiter oben am Kamm, desto fester der Schnee. Wenn unterm Schnee allerdings Feuchtes Laub ist, macht bremsen subjektiv nur schneller 

Problem ist die Orientierung auf den Trails, weil man den Verlauf nicht gut sieht, und die Technik. Heute wurd's ab drei oben auf dem Kamm so kalt, dass verschiedene Komponenten eingefroren sind. Bei mir hat die Kette Eis gesammelt und hinterher kaum noch durchs Schaltwerk gepasst. Außerdem ist bei jedem kurzen Stopp der vordere Bremssattel festgefroren.

Aber macht - wie erwartet -echt Spaß!

Roudy, wenn du wirklich auf der Rolle rumgerödelt bist: Hast ne relativ trockene, teilweise sogar sonnige Tour verpasst...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. November 2008)

So bin auch wieder da.
Wegen defektem Schalthebel werde ich morgen nicht kommen. Lohnt sich für mich nicht, wenn ich danach nicht noch biken kann.

hoerman und exto, ihr habt aber noch bessere Beweisfotos!

Viel Erfolg morgen,
Johann


----------



## schappi (22. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder da.
> Wegen defektem Schalthebel werde ich morgen nicht kommen. Lohnt sich für mich nicht, wenn ich danach nicht noch biken kann.
> 
> hoerman und exto, ihr habt aber noch bessere Beweisfotos!
> ...



was hast du denn für einen Schalthebel, X9?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. November 2008)

X7.
Die X7 Schalter in den Online Shops sind alle "kompatibel zu alle ESP Schaltwerke".
Hab ich ein ESP Schaltwerk?
exto, hoerman, könnt hr die Fotos hochladen?
Johann


----------



## exto (22. November 2008)

Ich bin grad am renovieren und find in dem Chaos das Fottokabel nich...

Mein "überlebender" Schalthebel ist leider auch ein linker. Du hast auf jeden Fall ein Schaltwerk, dass zu den üblichen X7 Hebeln kompatibel ist...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. November 2008)

Alles klar, trotzdem danke fürs nachgucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. November 2008)

hier die ersten fotos, der rest in meinem album :

snowride im deister :

niggels:




samy:




exto:




ich:


----------



## Niggels (22. November 2008)

Jeah das sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus..Hat Spaß gemacht heute, auch wenn der Rückweg vom Annaturm zum Auto kältetechnisch die Hölle war  So ein Snowride ist mal was anders, besonders wenn unter dem Schnee auf einmal ein Knüppel liegt, den man nicht sieht, der einen zu Boden zwingt. Aber naja gerne wieder!

Grüße Niggels


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. November 2008)

Vielen Dank Mutti!
Das war sehr interessant!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier die ersten fotos, der rest in meinem album :
> 
> snowride im deister :
> 
> ich:



Der Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## schappi (23. November 2008)

so der NDR Dreh über das Biken im Deister ist gelaufen. Ausstrahlung Morgen Monag 19:30 Uhr auf NDR3. Mal schauen wie der geschnittene Beitrag aussieht und wie der Tenor ist. Beim Drehen weiß man nicht was alles rausgeschnitten wird und wie das Ergebniss aussieht. Es waren Vertreter der wichtigsten Biker Gruppen dabei, es wurden einige Tour Szenen und ein paar sehr gute FR Sprünge im Dropland gedreht. Alle Aufnahmen im Dropland und am Brabiegrab mit Sprüngen über natürliche Hindernisse (Baum am Brabiegrab und der Große Drop im Dropland) es gab mehrer Interviews Mit Mir, mit Eicke, mit dem Förster Herrn Nüsser und ein Diskussion zwischen Bikern (Taxi) und dem Förster. Die Lösung der Konflikte ist wirklich nur ein runder Tisch um den sich alle setzten müssen und wo alle Argumente ausgetauscht werden.

Der Niedersächsische Staatsforst sieht auch das ein hoher Druck da ist und das unbedingt gehandelt werden muss und das es genau definierte Gebiete geben muss in dennen das Anlegen von Sprüngen erlaubt sein soll. Dafür soll dann das "wilde" Bauen in allen anderen Gebieten eingestellt werden.
Letztendlich müssen wir Biker uns mit den Förstern zusammensetzten und Lösungsvorschläge erarbeiten, die dann von Politik und Verwaltung umgesetzt werden müssen um die Konflikte zwischen Bikern und Forst und Bikern und Wanderern zu entschärfen. In einem waren wir uns einig: es gibt so viele Biker im Deister, wenn die alle nur auf den ausgebauten Hauptwegen fahren würden gäbe es riesen Probleme und große Gefährdung der Wanderer. Die Lösung kann also nur heißen Speziell ausgewiesene Trails und Gebiete für Biker.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf den Beitrag Morgen Abend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (23. November 2008)

Na, dann ist ja die Tatsache, dass am Grab gedreht wurde, schon mal bezeichnend. An der Stelle wird nämlich deutlich, dass es möglich ist, alle Interessen zu berücksichtigen.

Der komplette Trail ist weder rechts noch links je weiter als ein Paar Meter vom hochfrequentierten Hauptweg entfernt, kann also kaum Wildruhezonen beeinträchtigen. Das Thema Bodenerosion ist, glaube ich, eh als Ammenmärchen enttarnt.
Wir sind gestern vielen, vielen Wanderern in der Gegend begegnet. Alles was da ausgetauscht wurde, war freundlich, anerkennend, interessiert, nett bis hin zu witzig.

Mit ein bisschen Goodwill ließen sich im Deister (und anderswo) hunterte solcher Spots finden...


----------



## kippi (23. November 2008)

Fernesehdreh im Deister?
Wart Ihr heut diese riesen Gruppe an der Laube?
War ja begeistert, wieviele sich bei dem Wetter vor die Tür trauen )

Das Thema find ich Supi, also falls Ihr Unterstützung benötigt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2008)

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit, den Beitrag irgendwie auf den PC aufzunehmen? Mal schauen, ob ich den Videorekorder in Gang kriege, aber als digitale Datei wärs natürlich schöner.

Edit: Das hier ist es aber nicht, oder?


----------



## schappi (23. November 2008)

kippi schrieb:


> Fernesehdreh im Deister?
> Wart Ihr heut diese riesen Gruppe an der Laube?
> War ja begeistert, wieviele sich bei dem Wetter vor die Tür trauen )
> 
> ...



Jep,
Gruß
das waren wir so gegen 13:30 Uhr
gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. November 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Möglichkeit, den Beitrag irgendwie auf den PC aufzunehmen? Mal schauen, ob ich den Videorekorder in Gang kriege, aber als digitale Datei wärs natürlich schöner.
> 
> Edit: Das hier ist es aber nicht, oder?



doch da 19:30  Aktuell soll das ausgestrahlt werden.
Ich bekomme von der redakteurin Antje Schmidt eine DVD. (ich habe auch um Rohmaterial von den Sprüngen im Dropland gebeten
ich kann ich dann kopieren bzw bei youtube reinstellen (wenn mir jemand sagt wie das geht)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2008)

kippi schrieb:


> Fernesehdreh im Deister?
> Wart Ihr heut diese riesen Gruppe an der Laube?
> War ja begeistert, wieviele sich bei dem Wetter vor die Tür trauen )
> 
> ...



Hi,

dabei sein kann jeder 

Du warst ja auch draußen . 
Das Wetter ist für uns noch nie ein Grund gewesen nicht zu fahren.
Bis auf Einzelfälle fahren wir auch bei Regen, zur Not sogar bei Sonennschein.

Gruß
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> doch da 19:30  Aktuell soll das ausgestrahlt werden.
> Ich bekomme von der redakteurin Antje Schmidt eine DVD. (ich habe auch um Rohmaterial von den Sprüngen im Dropland gebeten
> ich kann ich dann kopieren bzw bei youtube reinstellen (wenn mir jemand sagt wie das geht)
> Gruß
> Schappi



Bitte an Bildrechte und/oder Copyright denken


----------



## taxifolia (23. November 2008)

Ich hatte bei der ganzen Sache ein gutes Gefühl und denke nicht, dass uns Frau Schmidt in die Pfanne hauen will und alle Filmerei war akzeptabel.

Herr Nüsser war auch gesprächig und ist bestimmt kein Feindbild für uns.

Ach Schappi, ich glaub´ ich kenne die Dame doch- hat Sie mal in Osnabrück gewohnt Katharinenstr.42 , war an der European Buisiness school ......?

Gruß
taxi


----------



## exto (23. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist für uns noch nie ein Grund gewesen nicht zu fahren.



Hüstel, hüstel....

Zitat: bla... _Gesundheit_ bla... _alles so matschig_ bla... 

Wo war denn der feine Herr da Tree gestern, als wir uns durch den jungfräulichen Pulverschnee gepflügt haben?


----------



## schappi (23. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bitte an Bildrechte und/oder Copyright denken



Da haben du und Taxi Recht , das geht aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht.
Es gibt aber einen NDR Mitschnittservice von dem man den Beitrag hoffentlich bekommen kann.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (23. November 2008)

Da hoffe ich nur,das der TV Bericht nicht doch negative Auswirkungen haben wird oder wir als Feindbilder in der Öffentlichkeit da stehen.

Wenn es nun doch wieder ein langsames Aufeinander zugehen beider Parteien im Deister gibt und ev.demnächst ein Kurs gebaut werden sollte,ist wenigstens wieder etwas brisants aus dem Thema genommen und alle werden in ruhe Biken können


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Bis auf Einzelfälle fahren wir auch bei Regen...





exto schrieb:


> Hüstel, hüstel....
> 
> Zitat: bla... _Gesundheit_ bla... _alles so matschig_ bla...
> 
> Wo war denn der feine Herr da Tree gestern, als wir uns durch den jungfräulichen Pulverschnee gepflügt haben?



Ick habbet jeahnt.
Aber du hast recht, gestern Abend hat mir schon ein wenig das Herz geblutet. Aber mit 2 Kindergeburtstagen, Treffen bei Schappi und einem 60sten am Abend wurde es mir doch zu eng im Kalender. Dafür bin ich heute extra früh los- und in deiner Spur gefahren.

Wir kriegen mehr Schnee, da geht noch was 

Herr da Tree


----------



## exto (23. November 2008)

Hab an dich gedacht, als wir im Sonnenschein gemütlich an den Wasserrädern hochgezockelt sind...


----------



## Niggels (23. November 2008)

Also über das Wetter konnte man sich echt nicht beschwehren. Wenn ich das schaffe werde ich mir den Beitrag morgen auch mal anschauen. BZW ich hoffe ich krieg NDR3 rein 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. November 2008)

Ich fand die Aktion heute eigentlich auch ziemlich gelungen, die Worte von Taxi, Schappi und Eike waren doch recht gut gewählt. Wenn man dem Förster genau zugehört hat konnte man doch einiges aus seinen Worten herauslesen was garnicht so negativ war.
Falls allerdings aus diesen Interviews ein komplett negatives Bild von uns entstehen sollte, hab ich den letzten Krümel von Glauben an den Menschen verloren. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt wie der Bericht morgen im Fernsehen rüberkommt.
Wie schon Rudi Carrell sagte: Lass dich üüüberrraschen!


----------



## taxifolia (24. November 2008)

Da ich gestern danach gefragt wurde woraus sich denn mein profundes Wissen speist hier die beiden wichtigsten Gesetze 


http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C8354368_L20.pdf

relevant für uns 6. Teil §§ 23 bis 32 

http://www.antiport.de/doku/gesetze/nnatschg.pdf

relevant § 25 

nebst Verordnunug 

http://www.hannover.de/data/download/RH/LSG/LSG-VO-H-30.pdf zum Süddeister 


relevant : Alles

Ohne weiter Sekundärliteratur ( Kommentare etc.  ) nützt dem Fachmann und dem Laien erst recht das bloße lesen der Texte mnchmal wenig , weil Fragen offen bleiben, oder kennt einer die Definition für "Weg"  im Sinn des NWaldG  oder ob es sich bei den im Gesetzestext ( NWaldG § 25) ganannten Wegen um eine sogen. abschließende Aufzählung handelt ?


Gruß

Taxi


----------



## dr.svenson (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen NDR Mitschnittservice von dem man den Beitrag hoffentlich bekommen kann.



Den Mitschnittservice würde ich jetzt nicht direkt empfehlen, weil das doch recht kostspielig werden kann. Wer Gelegenheit hat, sollte per PC oder Videorekorder lieber selbst mitschneiden. Wenn Schappi einen Mitschnitt bekommt, kann man sich den ja vielleicht auch mal ausleihen oder so 

Ich habe gerade mit der Redaktion und mit Antje gesprochen - es ist wohl noch nicht ganz sicher, dass der Beitrag heute abend läuft. Könnte sein, dass es auf morgen verschoben wird. Das entscheidet sich wohl erst im Laufe des Tages. 

Wer die Sendung live sehen will: 
Niedersachsen 19.30 - das Magazin
täglich ab 19.30 Uhr im NDR Fernsehen

*!!!Wichtig*: Das NDR Fernsehen schaltet sein Programm von 19.30 bis 20.00 in verschiedene Länderprogramme. Wenn Ihr mit einem digitalen Empfänger (Digitale Schüssel, DVB-T) oder per Kabel empfangt, müsst Ihr darauf achten, dass Ihr das Regionalprogramm für Niedersachsen empfangt (ist in der Programmübersicht durch "NDR FS N" oder "NDR FS NDS" gekennzeichnet. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass Ihr das Regionalprogramm aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Hamburg oder Schleswig-Holstein seht. Über analogen Satellit wird um 19.30 Uhr nur Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ausgestrahlt. Alternativ gibt es jeweils am Folgetag eine Wiederholung um 11.00 Uhr (auf jedem Empfangsweg) oder natürlich zur üblichen Sendezeit um 19.30 einen Livestream unter www.ndr.de.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. November 2008)

Online ist es zumindest mal angekündigt.
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_special/0,3144,SPM2376,00.html?id=339647


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Hier noch mal der Link zur Programmvorschau um 19:30 Uhr.
Rechts an der Seite ist der Link zum Livestream, dann kann man am PC zuschauen 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Hoerman, Pebbles
wie sieht das Dienstag mit einer Abendrunde aus?
Selbe Zeit und selbe Stelle wie immer, oder wollen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz MCDonald in Holtensen um 19:30 Uhr treffen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich fand die Aktion heute eigentlich auch ziemlich gelungen, die Worte von Taxi, Schappi und Eike waren doch recht gut gewählt. Wenn man dem Förster genau zugehört hat konnte man doch einiges aus seinen Worten herauslesen was garnicht so negativ war.
> Falls allerdings aus diesen Interviews ein komplett negatives Bild von uns entstehen sollte, hab ich den letzten Krümel von Glauben an den Menschen verloren. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt wie der Bericht morgen im Fernsehen rüberkommt.
> Wie schon Rudi Carrell sagte: Lass dich üüüberrraschen!



Ich habe bei der Antje Schmidt nachgefragt daß sie mir die Kontaktdaten von Herrn Nüsser gibt damit ich ihn wegen Runden Tisch ansprechen kann.

von den Bikern sollten auf jeden Fall je ein Vertreter der Gruppen von gestern dabei sein.
Von den CC Racern brauchen wir noch unbedingt einen Vertreter:
Taifun wie sieht das mit dir aus, oder jemanden aus eurem Verein der die Gruppe der XC und RR Racer am runden Tisch vertreten kann?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman, Pebbles
> wie sieht das Dienstag mit einer Abendrunde aus?
> Selbe Zeit und selbe Stelle wie immer, oder wollen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz MCDonald in Holtensen um 19:30 Uhr treffen?
> 
> ...


 
selbe zeit und selbe stelle hört sich bestens an. dann muß ich auch kein dreckiges bike nachher ins auto laden.


----------



## taifun (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Antje Schmidt nachgefragt daß sie mir die Kontaktdaten von Herrn Nüsser gibt damit ich ihn wegen Runden Tisch ansprechen kann.
> 
> von den Bikern sollten auf jeden Fall je ein Vertreter der Gruppen von gestern dabei sein.
> Von den CC Racern brauchen wir noch unbedingt einen Vertreter:
> ...



Denke,das läßt sich schon einrichten......! 
Wir wollen ja alle das gleiche

PS:Evel ist aus meinem Verein,nur am Rande bemerkt


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> PS:Evel ist aus meinem Verein,nur am Rande bemerkt


 
nur glaub ich nicht, das evil , um's vorsichtig zu formulieren  , der richtige vertreter für die xc-racer wäre *lach* .


----------



## taifun (24. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nur glaub ich nicht, das evil , um's vorsichtig zu formulieren  , der richtige vertreter für die xc-racer wäre *lach* .



okay ,gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## taxifolia (24. November 2008)

Hier die Daten von Herrn Nüsser:

Revierförsterei Georgsplatz (V) in Egestorf
Frank Nüsser, Forstkamp 2, 30890 Barsinghausen
Tel.: 05105-8814
Fax: 05105-520 907
Sprechzeit mittwochs 14  16.00 Uhr 

Alle Förster der Niedersächsischen Landesforsten kann man 
hier finden http://www.saupark-springe.de/

Für einen runden Tisch ist er aber der falsche Ansprechpartner,  da er letztendlich leider kein Entscheidungsträger ist. Die Waldeigner haben zu entscheiden.
Da Teile des Waldes unter Landschaftsschut stehen, wären ggf. auch die Landschaftsschutzbehörden zu beteiligen.

Herr Nüsser und die anderen Förster machen nur Ihren Job, wie er auch mitgeteilt hat. Der besteht eben darin, die vorgegebenen Bestimmungen( NWaldG) und Anweisungen des Forstamts Saupark, das für den Deister zuständig ist, umzusetzen, Punkt - aus.
Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass er verbohrt, aggressiv oder unzugänglich wäre - im Gegenteil, er _darf_ aber nichts Kraft eigener Herrlichkeit machen.


taxi


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Okay
irgendwo müssen wir mal anfangen den "Wennigser Knoten" aufzumachen und dazu müssen wir anfangen miteinader zu sprechen um uns gegenseitig zu verstehen.
Herr Nüsser kann bestimmt jemanden benennen bzw hinzubitten der unds dann weiterhelfen kann.
Ich bin da sehr optimistisch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dr.svenson (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Okay
> irgendwo müssen wir mal anfangen den "Wennigser Knoten" aufzumachen und dazu müssen wir anfangen miteinader zu sprechen um uns gegenseitig zu verstehen.
> Herr Nüsser kann bestimmt jemanden benennen bzw hinzubitten der unds dann weiterhelfen kann.
> Ich bin da sehr optimistisch.
> ...


So wie ich die Landschaftsschutzverordnung (Dank an Taxi!) lese, ist zumindest im Süddeister für die Freigabe von "Bauten aller Art" der jeweilige Landkreis zuständig. Wenn es konkret wird, müsste also auch in die Richtung eine Einladung rausgehen. Aber vielleicht wäre es gut, zunächst noch ein informelles Gespräch mit der Forst zu führen, wo überhaupt "legale" Trails denkbar sind. Herr Nüsser hat da ja bereits ganz vorsichtig angedeutet, dass möglicherweise und evtl. die Gegend Annaturm/Laube Richtung Wennigsen eine Möglichkeit sein könnte.

Als allererstes aber würde ich vorschlagen, dass sich zunächst die "Baumeister" zusammensetzen und unter Berücksichtigung von Topographie, Besitzverhältnissen (Staatsforst/Privatwald) und Schutzgebietsgrenzen schauen, welche Gebiete interessant _und_ machbar sein könnten. In die Gespräche mit Forst und Landkreis würde ich erst tiefer einsteigen, wenn ich mir über eigene Ziele und mögliche Alternativen ein klares Bild gemacht habe.

und noch was: *SENDETERMIN*: so wie es aktuell aussieht, ist der Beitrag heute abend drin. Also ab 19.30 Uhr Regionalprogramm einschalten!


----------



## taxifolia (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Okay
> .............Herr Nüsser kann bestimmt jemanden benennen bzw hinzubitten der unds dann weiterhelfen kann.....



Vollkommen richtig.

taxi


----------



## Scott-y (24. November 2008)

Den Bericht werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. November 2008)

Tätääää:

Rasende Radler,die jede Regel brechen...

In diesem Fall hasse ich es, mal wieder Recht behalten zu haben.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. November 2008)

hm 
Hatte "mehr" positiveres erwartet


----------



## insider (24. November 2008)

hm ja, war ja nicht ganz so positiv...


----------



## chris2305 (24. November 2008)

Ja, exto das hattest du leider wohl Recht.

Schappi´s Wortbeitrag könnte als einziges posítives herausgenommen werden


----------



## marcx (24. November 2008)

Nunja, war ja wohl nicht anders zu erwarten..

- die Biker fahren nur langsam weil die Kamera da ist
- die rasenden Biker sind zu gefühlten 2/3 Schuld
- die armen Hunde werden fast plattgefahren (Warum die ohne Leine rumlaufen fragt keiner)
- etc..

Aber immerhin waren ein Paar schöne Sprünge dabei 

Hab das Drama auf VHS aufgenommen und werd ma schauen wie ich das digitalisiert bekomme..


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. November 2008)

insider schrieb:


> hm ja, war ja nicht ganz so positiv...



dann kommen wir jetzt alle zu Dir in den Süntel


----------



## insider (24. November 2008)

@Downhilli
jaja kommt ruhig, allerdings müssen wir im Süntel etwas länger basteln, damit wir die tollen Deisterjumps hinbekommen


----------



## chris2305 (24. November 2008)

Dann haben wir hier den nächsten Ärger.
Der Förster der Reihebürgerschaft lässt da auch nicht mit sich reden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. November 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> Nunja, war ja wohl nicht anders zu erwarten..
> 
> - die Biker fahren nur langsam weil die Kamera da ist
> - die rasenden Biker sind zu gefühlten 2/3 Schuld
> ...



Ich habs als mpeg 
108 MB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Jungs,
werdet mal realistisch.
Habt Ihr geglaubt, das wir als die Engel des Waldes dargestellt werden?
Es sind alle Parteien mit Ihrer Meinung zu Wort gekommen, das sit schon recht objektiv.
Das Ganze hat den Dialog entfacht und im Januar werden wir einen Runden Tisch haben, an dem wir miteinander diskutieren, wie wir die Konflikte lösen können.

Das ist schon einmal eine Schritt vorwärts.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (24. November 2008)

Zumindest redet man dann miteinander, statt über den anderen.

Besser als nichts


----------



## insider (24. November 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir hier den nächsten Ärger.
> Der Förster der Reihebürgerschaft lässt da auch nicht mit sich reden



..war nur ein kleiner Spass mit dem Dirk. Lass mal, wir geniessen unsere Ruhe im Süntel. Gruß aus Hülsede


----------



## McNim (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin enttäuscht, von dem was ich gesehen habe. Bei dem was ihr gestern so berichtet habt, habe ich mir viel versprochen. Aber wie sollte alle Belange in den 12sek auch zur Geltung kommen.

Danke an Schappi und die anderen. Super von Schappi gesprochen und ein Top Representant

Hab mein Vater mit dem DVD-Festplatten-Rekorder drauf angesetzt und bekomme evtl am Wochenende den Beitrag in digitaler Form 

Ist leider nicht so gut für uns gelaufen aber immerhin besser, als wenn die ein paar zufällig vorbeifahrende Baumarktbiker interviewt hätten.

Danke an alle


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. November 2008)

insider schrieb:


> ..war nur ein kleiner Spass mit dem Dirk. Lass mal, wir geniessen unsere Ruhe im Süntel. Gruß aus Hülsede



Kai, du stiller Mitleser 
Wir sind immer noch nicht zusammen gefahren 
Die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt 

@schappi: Du bist super bei meinen Damen als TV-Star rübergekommen


----------



## taifun (24. November 2008)

Es ist so ich es befürchtet habe....der rasende rücksichtlose Biker

Aber abwarten was im Januar dabei heraus kommt.Bin auf jedenfall mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Bin auch gerade dabei mir mit Powerpoint und meinem Aldidrucker Autogrammkarten zu basteln.
Bei Damen gebe ich auch Autogramme direkt aufs T-shirt.

Aber ohne Quatsch:
Im Januar setzten wir uns mit dem Förster aus dem Beitrag um einen runden Tisch und ich bin sehr optimistisch, daß das uns einen ganzen Schritt weiterbringen wird.

Wenn auch alle Biker die an dem Beitrag mitgewirkt haben nicht mit 60km/h an den Wanderern vorbeistochen, so habe ich doch schon genügend Biker gesehen, die ich ob ihres Verhaltens am liebsten mit dem Kopp an den nächsten Baum gehauen hätte.

Die Aufnahmen von den Sprüngen im Dropland waren doch wohl klasse und unser Bikehund  Janosch ist auch gut getroffen.
Roudy ,
wa hats du der Redakteurin versprochen, daß du so oft im Bild warst?
Ich habe genau gesehen wie du mit ihr getuschelt hast!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs,
> werdet mal realistisch.



Genau!



schappi schrieb:


> Es sind alle Parteien mit Ihrer Meinung zu Wort gekommen, das sit schon recht objektiv.



Du weißt, dass ich dir nur sehr ungern wiederspreche, aber das lässt sich hier nicht vermeiden (Ich beziehe mich allerdings auf den NDR Beitrag und sonst nichts):

Meiner Meinung nach, war der Beitrag alles Andere als objektiv. Es wurde durch verschiedene, relativ gekonnt eingesetzte aber letztlich simple "Tricks" ein ganz bestimmtes Bild bedient und auch gefördert:

Die Absicht, durch die Präsenz möglichst vieler Biker aus unterschiedlichen "Fraktionen" zu verdeutlichen, dass hier ein Bedarf aus Sicht der Biker besteht, ist voll nach hinten losgegangen. Durch den geschickten Bildschnitt und die passende Kommentierung ist der Eindruck bikender Massen entstanden, die hundezermalmend durch kleine Gruppen verängstigter Spaziergänger brechen. Die fehlende, bildlich nicht zu realisierende Rücksichtslosigkeit wurde dem verblüfften Zuschauer dann ja auch gleich mit der Anwesenheit der Kamera begründet. (hatte ich "geschickt" geschrieben? Das war plump und frech!)

Ebenso geschickt war die "Diskussionsszene" mit Taxi und dem Förster geschnitten: Dass der Förster (bei aller interpretationswürdigkeit der realen Gesetzeslage) eine eindeutig unzutreffende Antwort auf die gestellte Frage gegeben hat, wird niemandem groß aufgefallen sein.

Die freilaufenden Hunde sind unkommentiert geblieben und der Off-Kommentar hat ausnahmslos JEDES Klischee bedient, dass durch die Berichterstattung in den örtlichen Käseblättern schon mal angewärmt war.

Was mich bei all dem nicht nur ärgert (das hatte ich erwartet), sondern wirklich aufregt, ist folgendes:

Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren Mountain-Bike. Viele von euch kennen mich inzwischen und wissen, dass ich sicherlich kein angepasster, unauffälliger Gutmensch bin, aber ich hatte noch nie und das meine ich wörtlich: NOCH NIE ernsthaften Ärger mit einem Wanderer oder Spaziergänger! Und so geht es - da bin ich mir so gut wie sicher - fast jedem von euch. Auch im Deister gibt es kein Problem mit Spaziergängern, sondern mit der kleinen Gruppe der Waldbesitzer. 

Ich finde es beschämend (und das meine ich bitter Ernst), dass sich der NDR oder einzelne seiner Mitarbeiter derartig vor den Karren einer kleinen Gruppe spannen lässt, die es nicht für ausreichend hält, ihre eigenen, durchaus berechtigten Interessen unseren gegenüber zu stellen, sondern es für nötig hält, ein Angstszenario aufzubauen, in dass sich potenziell jeder einordnen kann, der es wagt den Deister zu betreten.

Angst, Hass, Titten und Wetterbericht!

Die Ärzte ordnen unter diesen Aspekten die Bild-Zeitung ein. Das sich auch der NDR dort subsummiert, ist sehr, sehr bitter...

Lieber Dr. Svenson: Da hast du deinen bikenden Kollegen einen echten Bärendienst erwiesen. Da kommst du -zumindest was mich betrifft- mit nem Bierchen im Annaturm nicht mehr hin. Viele Grüße an deine Kollegin vom NDR !


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2008)

so langsam komm ich wieder runter. 

hab meine kollegen und eltern extra auf den beitrag hingewiesen . 
na klasse , der schuss ging nach hinten los.
die diskussion mit meinem alten herren tat ihr übriges dazu , das die halsschlagader erst jetzt so langsam wieder normale formen annimmt. 

hab auch gedacht, nach den gestrigen beiträgen von euch, das wir besser wegkommen. 
kann daher exto´s argumentation zu 100% folgen. 

jetzt kauf ich mir nen richtigen bock ( die die mich kennen, wissen auch welchen  ) und leg  r i c h t i g  los. 

bin richtig sauer und angefressen 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass ich dir nur sehr ungern wiederspreche, aber das lässt sich hier nicht vermeiden (Ich beziehe mich allerdings auf den NDR Beitrag und sonst nichts):
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach, war der Beitrag alles Andere als objektiv. Es wurde durch verschiedene, relativ gekonnt eingesetzte aber letztlich simple "Tricks" ein ganz bestimmtes Bild bedient und auch gefördert:



wenn dir klar wird, welches alter der durchschnittliche n3 zuschauer hat, 
hast du was anderes erwartet  

ich zumindest kenne keine *70* jährigen biker/innen

schade, man(n) hat´s wissen müssen


----------



## exto (24. November 2008)

Das genau ist ja meine Kritik an den Medien:

Es werden die Klischees bedient, die das Stammpublikum erwartet!

Bei den kommerziellen Sendern ist das ein gut nachzuvollziehender Umstand. Die leben davon, ihr Publikum den zahlenden Webekunden zur Verfügung zu stellen. Da kommen Biker nicht gut weg, weil die ja im Wald sind und nicht verblödet vor der Glotze hängen.

Der NDR allerdings ist ein öffentlich - rechtlicher Sender. Neben der Tatsache, dass er sich daher aus dem milliardenschweren GEZ-Topf bedient, hat er damit auch einen definierten, gesetzlich festgelegten Auftrag: Den gebührenzahlenden Bürger durch unabhängige Berichterstattung vor der völligen Verblödung zu bewahren (jedenfalls sinngemäß und oft vergebens...)

EDIT: Ein Gutes hat's: Ich brauch gar nicht auf's Rad. Mein Puls ist auch so hoch genug. Ich trag jetzt im WP 2 Punkte für's NDR-gucken ein...


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Hoo Ruhig Brauner,

Mach mal eine Selbstversuch und geh Sonntag Nachmittag zu Fuss vom Nienstedter Pass zum Annaturm und zurück, dann berichte uns was du erlebt hast.

Du musst dazu auch wissen, daß die Redakteurin einen kleinen Hund hat mit dem sie im Deister spazierengeht und schon oft CCLer an ihr vorbeigekneistert sind (was ich ihr auch glaube), dann wirst du auch viel unterschwelliges verstehen.
Die Freerider als bambijagende, waldumschaufelnde Gang sind jetzt aus der Schusslinie, dafür sind die CC Biker  jetzt die Hundejäger.


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich zumindest kenne keine *70* jährigen biker/innen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Freerider als bambijagende, waldumschaufelnde Gang sind jetzt aus der Schusslinie, dafür sind die CC Biker  jetzt die Hundejäger.



Ich fürchte, du überschätzt die Differenzierungskünste der Massen gnadenlos. Alles Verrückte, diese Radfahrer. Weiß doch jeder, dass die dopen und dann völlig enthemmt harmlose Wanderer umfahren...

Ach egal. Was reg ich mich auf?

Ach übrigens, auch wenn's nicht so aussieht: Ich bin auch zu Fuß mit Rucksack im Wald unterwegs. Und ob du's glaubst oder nicht, die Leute, die sich dann über mich aufregen, weil ich unterm Baum schlafe, sind die selben, denen radfahrende Waldbesucher suspekt sind...


----------



## kippi (24. November 2008)

Hi @ll,

also in fand den Beitrag eigentlich recht Frech. Gut weggekommen sind wir dort wirklich nicht. Am schönsten fand ich die Kommentare der Wanderer, bemerke aber, sie hatten ALLE einen Hund, der in dem Landschaftschutzgebiet nicht an der Leine laufen muss. Na hoffentlich kommt da kein Reh des Weges hergehoppelt. Naja, das nur am Rande.
Interessant auch während des Beitrags die Kameraeinstellung aus dem fahrendem Auto heraus. Im Landschaftsschutzgebiet. Da mussten die Füßgänger sogar am Rande stehenbleiben und Platz fürs Automobil machen!  Frei dem Motto "Ich gebe ein Interview, aber nicht zu Fuß" Tststs, darüber verliert keiner ein Wort. Und das in der heutigen Zeit der Umweltverschmutzung. Naja, er wirds wissen. Hoffentlich überrollt er nicht mal einen Hund.

Den Beitrag habe ich übrigens bei YouTube eingestellt:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qQBzHQKB-wU

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## chris2305 (24. November 2008)

insider schrieb:


> ..war nur ein kleiner Spass mit dem Dirk. Lass mal, wir geniessen unsere Ruhe im Süntel. Gruß aus Hülsede



Gerne doch. Vielleicht mal zusammen bei einer Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (24. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs,
> werdet mal realistisch.
> Habt Ihr geglaubt, das wir als die Engel des Waldes dargestellt werden?
> Es sind alle Parteien mit Ihrer Meinung zu Wort gekommen, das sit schon recht objektiv.



In dem Beitrag sind _subjektive Eindrücke_ der Beteiligten vermittelt worden, man durfte nicht erwarten, dass unsere Seeligsprechung bevorsteht.

Wenn "der Spaziergänger" " die Mountainbiker " als bedrohlich empfindet darf er das sagen, "der Förster" muss das sagen.
Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte, ich stimme Schappi hinsichtlich der weitgehenden Objektivität des Beitrages zu. Alles darüber hinaus ist der Dramaturgie journalistischer Beiträge geschuldet.


Im Gegensatz zu allen bisherigen ( Print-)Berichten wurde nämlich _nicht _vermittelt, dass wir Waldhooligans sind. Insofern war Schappi als frontman eine goldrichtige Wahl- überlegt, wohlausgewogen, mittleren Alters und distinguiert. 

Die halbrichtige Darstellung der rechtlichen Grundlagen durch Herrn Nüsser ( mit mir )hätte man nur durch unschneidbares Dazwischenquatschen verhindern können (das Mikro war leider zu weit weg ),  das wiederum hätte auch ein ungutes Licht ergeben- typisch agressiv und Nicht-Ausreden-Lassend.
Mancher Sachverhalt ist in 10 Sekunden leider  nicht darstellbar.

Den Bericht nicht zu machen hätte geheißen, allen anderen Gruppen die Definitionshoheit darüber zu überlassen, wie "der Biker" ist. Dann wären Spaziergänger und der Förster befragt worden, das Ergebnis wäre deutlich schlechter als jetzt.

Wer die Begriffe besetzt, besetzt die Köpfe und das ist hier nicht einseitig geschehen.

Dr. svenson hat uns keinen "Bärendiest" erwiesen, sondern eher im Genteil darauf hingewiesen, ein Beitrag sei in Arbeit, man habe die Möglichkeit der Beteiligung.

Wir entspannen uns also alle, wissend, dass durch den Beitrag an sich nichts gewonnen oder verloren ist. 
Die Entscheidung. ob man fahren und bauen darf steht und fällt nicht mit dem NDR-  Beitrag.



Gruß
taxi


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

Gut gebrüllt Löwe!

ich finde hier wird zu emotional diskutiert und mit selbsterfüllenden Prohezeihungen gearbeitet: 
"ich habe es ja gleich gesagt!"
"warum bin ich nicht überrascht!"
"Alle hassen uns!"
Wir gethoisieren uns selber wenn wir so reden!

Die Biker haben mit Abstand die meiste Sendzeit bekommen!
Was soll denn erst der Förster sagen, der ist kaum zu Wort gekommen, aber alle Gruppen des Waldes beschweren sich über die anderen bei ihm und verlangen, daß er das regelt und Ruhe in den Wald bekommt.

Wir haben einen riesen Schritt weiter gekommen, weil wir jetzt einen konstruktiven Dialog mit dem Niedersächsisch Staatsforst begonnen haben und uns im Januar endlich alle an einen Tisch setzen um Lösungen zu finden.
Der Herr Nüsser ist nämlich jemand mit dem man reden kann und der gesunden Menschenverstand benutzt, was ich hier heute im Überschwang der Emotionen bei einigen etwas vermisst habe (wer hat jetzt die Lufthoheit im Walde).
Aber erfahrungsgemäß wenn alle eine Nacht darüber geschlafen haben werden wir die Kuh schon vom eis kriegen.

Gute Nacht wünscht 
Schappi
Hier bestätigt sich wieder: Biken ist nach Sex das emotionalste Erlebniss das mann haben kann. (Einige behaupten sogar das biken emotionaler wäre, aber das lasst bloß nicht eure Partner wissen)


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, auch wenn's nicht so aussieht: Ich bin auch zu Fuß mit Rucksack im Wald unterwegs. Und ob du's glaubst oder nicht, die Leute, die sich dann über mich aufregen, weil ich unterm Baum schlafe, sind die selben, denen radfahrende Waldbesucher suspekt sind...


das sind die Leute, die sich über alles aufregen was anders ist als sie.
Wollen wir uns an denen orientieren?
Ich nicht!

Du kommst schon drüber weg!

Grüße an deine Liebste!
von Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. November 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Gerne doch. Vielleicht mal zusammen bei einer Tour



ist das OK wenn wir mit 30 Leuten und einem Minibagger kommen?


----------



## dr.svenson (24. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Lieber Dr. Svenson: Da hast du deinen bikenden Kollegen einen echten Bärendienst erwiesen. Da kommst du -zumindest was mich betrifft- mit nem Bierchen im Annaturm nicht mehr hin. Viele Grüße an deine Kollegin vom NDR !



Hej Exto,

ich stimme Dir in den meisten Punkten zu. Ob es aber ohne die Stimmen von Eike, Schappi und Taxi besser gewesen wäre, wage ich entschieden zu bezweifeln. Ich denke, die drei haben ein Bild hinter dem Fullface vermitteln können, dass als absolut positiv zu bewerten ist. Über den Rest des Beitrags möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht auslassen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass auch ich mir mehr erhofft hatte. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ist das OK wenn wir mit 30 Leuten und einem Minibagger kommen?



Ohne Bagger. 
So springen geht nur im Deister.........noch

Und... gehen auch 29?


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2008)

So geschlafen.

Was haben wir erwartet.
Sollte ne Reportage über die "Probleme" im Deister werden.
War es. Egal von welcher Seite man es betrachtet

Das dabei nicht rauskommt, wie geil springen und biken im allgemeinen ist war eigentlich doch allen klar. Nur so konnten wir, wie bereits gesagt mal auch Gesicht zeigen. Das wurde, wie ich finde sehr gut gemacht. Vielen Dank nochmals an Schappi. Ich möchte das erste Autogramm

Denke jetzt sollte man das Gespräch im Januar abwarten.
Verändert hat sich doch sonst eh nichts. Kann nur besser werden

Biken können wir immernoch im Deister.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> So geschlafen.
> 
> Was haben wir erwartet.
> Sollte ne Reportage über die "Probleme" im Deister werden.
> ...


 

 mmmhhh 

 sicher hast du in einigen punkten recht , aber auf der anderen seite 

 wieder eine einzementierte meinung mehr ,gegen die "bösen"biker , beim "älteren" publikum :-( 

 ich bemängel halt , daß die vorgefasste , und schon in diversen zeitungsbeiträgen polarisierte negative meinungsmache , hier einfach weitergeführt wurde. 

 "arme" hundehalter mit 4 hunden an der leine, oder noch besser freilaufende hunde  passen da ja auch besser ins bild, als schlammbeschmutzte biker 

 stark auch das statement des pärchens, die ihre freilaufenden hunde nur bei vorbeifahrenden bikern festhalten müssen. die wege gehören auch nur den hunden , ist ja egal, wenn der hund einen füßgänger umrennen sollte


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mmmhhh
> 
> sicher hast du in einigen punkten recht , aber auf der anderen seite
> 
> ...



Das steht ja auch alles ausser Frage.
Ging ja um die Probleme mit den Bikern und nicht um Probleme mit den Hunden, oder.
Das ist ja sowieso ein Problem. Das der Förster dazu nix sagt, ????

Wie gesagt, ein Anfang. @Schappi  für den Weg so weiter. Um Hunde können wir uns nicht kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Wieso regt ihr euch über freilaufende Hunde auf? Ihr dürft doch auch frei im Wald fahren!
Irgendwo oben stand, es hätte noch nie Ärger mit Fußgängern gegeben. 
Das kann ich für mich so bestätigen. Gelegentliche Anmache ala haste keine Klingel, oder dieses provokante Danke, nachdem man seinen Arsch im Zeitlupentempo an die Seite bewegt hat, sehe ich hierbei nicht als Ärger, sondern belustigendes Beiwerk.
Das hätte auch im Deister so bleiben können, wenn nicht irgendwelche Spackos damit angefangen hätten, mit teils geklautem Material die Bauerei zu übertreiben.
In diesem Zusammenhang sehe ich die Sache mit dem Bagger im Süntel als netten Scherz.


----------



## exto (25. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Wieso regt ihr euch über freilaufende Hunde auf? Ihr dürft doch auch frei im Wald fahren!



Ich reagiere aber auch zu 100%, wenn mein Frauchen pfeift 

Nee, im Ernst: Von mir aus soll jeder Hund im Wald rumlaufen, wie er will, jeder Wanderer, jeder Biker und wer sonst noch alles seiner Beschäftigung nachgehen. Ich glaube nämlich dass es der Natur selbst wenig ausmacht, was wir darin veranstalten. Was juckt es die stolze Eiche, wenn ne Wildsau sich dran scheuert, bzw. viel Spaß dem kleinen Kläffer, wenn er ner Bache mit Frischlingen gegenüber steht...

Ärgerlich ist allein, dass man "uns" mit der Hoffnung auf einen Lösungsansatz für unser "Problem" in den Wald gelockt hat, um als Staffage für ein völlig anderes Szenario zu dienen.

Sicherlich sind da Kontakte zur Forstszene geknüpft worden, die fruchtbar genutzt werden können, andererseits sind aber auch Konflikte dargestellt worden, die es so, meiner Meinung nach, gar nicht gibt, bzw. die dem persönlichen Erleben der verantwortlichen Redakteurin entspringen, wie hier schon anklang.



taxifolia schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag sind _subjektive Eindrücke_ der Beteiligten vermittelt worden, man durfte nicht erwarten, dass unsere Seeligsprechung bevorsteht.



Aber durfte man denn nicht erwarten, dass diese erwarteten und verständlichen subjektiven Meinungen der Beteiligten zu einem objektiven, deeskalierend wirkenden Stück gekonnten öffentlich rechtlichen Journalistenhandwerks verarbeitet werden?

Egal! Wie schon gesagt: Was juckt's...


----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

OK. Bedingung dafür, dass Hunde frei umher laufen dürfen, ist dass auch sie hören, wenn Frauchen pfeift. "DEr Halter muss den HUnd in der Gewalt haben..."
Ich hatte viele Seiten vorher geschrieben, dass man vor Termin das Drehbuch mit dem NDR hätte besprechen müssen. Dann hätte man gemerkt, ob was geht. Only bad news are good news, oder akzeptiert man ein wohlwollendes Skript. Im ersteren Fall, welcher normal ist, wäre es besser gewesen, nur Oma Harms zum Drehtermin zu schicken. Ohne Helm, mit Fahrradklammern und frisch vom Friseur. Alles andere ist dummes Zeug.
Besser ist, sich innerhalb gewisser Regeln zu bewegen und diese nicht maßlos zu überziehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2008)

boxer-harry schrieb:


> Besser ist, sich innerhalb gewisser Regeln zu bewegen und diese nicht maßlos zu überziehen


 
welchem bauherren wir den ganzen ärger zu verdanken haben, ist ja bekannt . nachdem seine bauten im deister entfernt wurden, zog es ihn ja in die nähere umgebung !!!


----------



## Phil81 (25. November 2008)

Wo er auch hoffentlich bleibt

Fand eigendlich das der Bericht relativ Sinn frei war. Die Aussage war eigendlich nur das einige zu schnell an Passanten vorbei fahren. 

Ich denke der Förster wird sich über diesen Sinn freien Bericht viel mehr ärgern. Aber andererseits es ist nun mal ein NDR regional Magazin da scheinen ja irgendwie alle Beiträge so zu sein.


----------



## taxifolia (25. November 2008)

@boxer-harry:

Stimmt, wir hätten vorher anfragen sollen , ob wir das Drehbuch für Ihren abendfüllenden 4- Minutenbeitrag 
( Arbeitstitel: Die Blutsäufer vom Deister) , das sie ständig bei sich hatte und hinsichtlich Umfang und Format einem Kirchenmessbuch ähnelte und in rotem Leder eingebunden war, vorher mal haben können.

Da stand auch auf Seite 322, dass Sie mit nasalem Ton sagen soll : "Vor der Kamera rasen sie natürlich nicht"
Der Satz : "Sie verpflegen sich auf Ihren Mordtouren mit überfahrenen Cockerspanieln " wurde aus Kostengründen gestrichen, da die Produktion teurer als erwartet wurde, was hauptsächlich an den hohen Gagen der Darsteller lag.
Schappi hat einen mehrwöchigen Urlaub angetreten, um den Baus seiner Villa auf Barbados überwachen zu können, ich selber habe endlich einen Fullfacehelm in Gr. 63.   

Glaubst Du etwa im Ernst, für einen Beitrag wie diesen schreibt sich irgendwer irgendetwas vorher auf.  
Mit einer Anfrage hättest Du bestenfalls einen Heiterkeitserfolg erzielt. Journalisten geben grundsätzlich keine Fragen raus und wenn doch, fragen sie was anderes und das ist auch richtig so.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (25. November 2008)

Es ist wie immer mit der Presse: Aus einer gutgemeinten Einladung wird dann schnell ein Headliner fÃ¼r die Bild, weil der talentfreie Lokalreporter auch mal ein grosses Rad drehen will und einfaches schwarz/weiss-Denken versteht halt auch jeder Nachmittags-Talkshow-Glotzer.


Ein Kumpel von mir hat es auf den Punkt gebracht und einige Statements kommentiert:

1. âIch kann meinen Hund ja gar nicht frei laufen lassenâ â Stimmt, normalerweise gehÃ¶rt der auch erschossen, wenn er im Wald ohne Leine lÃ¤uft.

2. "Die Wege die ich (der FÃ¶rster) GANZJÃHRIG mit dem Auto befahren kann, sind WEGE." Die Definition ist mal vÃ¶llig verbogen, die hÃ¤tte nicht mal die EU so abgwegig hinbekommen. Wenn es irgendwo BREITE Wege gibt, dann im Deister. Im Wiehen wÃ¤r der Mittelgebirgsranger mit seiner Karre schon nach ein paar 100m stecken geblieben.

3. âIch hab keine Klingel am Rad. Ich rufe immerâ¦â â Keine Klingel, aber nen rostigen Nagel im Kopp - die grÃ¶hlenden Biker vom Deister - schÃ¶nes Eigentor!!

4. Wieso werden nur HORDEN von Freeridern, die den ganzen Weg hochknattern gezeigt oder andersrum nur SINGLES, die der Mr. Ohneklingel aus 3. nie im Leben fahren kÃ¶nnte????


Aber tut mir einen Gefallen: Lasst den, der euch dazu eingeladen hat am Leben. Er kann nichts dafÃ¼r, weil er nicht wissen konnte, dass der Bericht ein Bild-Headliner werden sollte....

GruÃ
Frank


----------



## mastercremaster (25. November 2008)

hey frank
wenn du demnächst auf dem trail irgendwen hinter dir rufen hörst, mach schnell platz, denn es könnte der schappi sein, der mit mach3 an dir vorbeizieht.....


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2008)

poekelz schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer mit der Presse: Aus einer gutgemeinten Einladung wird dann schnell ein Headliner für die Bild, weil der talentfreie Lokalreporter auch mal ein grosses Rad drehen will und einfaches schwarz/weiss-Denken versteht halt auch jeder Nachmittags-Talkshow-Glotzer.
> 
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat es auf den Punkt gebracht und einige Statements kommentiert:
> ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2008)

poekelz schrieb:


> 3. âIch hab keine Klingel am Rad. Ich rufe immerâ¦â â Keine Klingel, aber nen rostigen Nagel im Kopp - die grÃ¶hlenden Biker vom Deister - schÃ¶nes Eigentor!!
> 
> 4. Wieso werden nur HORDEN von Freeridern, die den ganzen Weg hochknattern gezeigt oder andersrum nur SINGLES, die der Mr. Ohneklingel aus 3. nie im Leben fahren kÃ¶nnte????
> GruÃ
> Frank


 
der spruch von dieter nuhr : "wenn man keine ahnung hat,... " ist dir aber schon ein begriff, oder ?


----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Nette Smileys...
Somit bleibt festzustellen: Wenn man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigen immer drei Finger der eigenen Hand auf einen selber...

Hunde erschiessen, Hallo? ist da jemand zu Hause? Nagel im Kopf stand ja irgendwo gleich drunter. 
Das ganze dann möglichst noch im Beisein der Presse und sich dann über merkwürdige Beiträge wundern. Vielleicht liest der NDR hier ja mit.
Demnächst dann in der Bild: Terrorzelle verabredet sich im IBC zu Attentaten auf Hunde und Förster. BKA nimmt Biker mit Full Face Helmen unter Beobachtung. Verdächtiger entkam im letzten Moment durchs Ventil.
Der arme Michel liests und ist zufrieden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. November 2008)

Hey Hey Leute 

kommt mal wieder etwas runter!
Ich bin erstaunt, wieviel sich nach dem NDR-Beitrag dazu äußern, egal welcher Meinung der Einzelne ist. Aber macht es Sinn sich hier im Forum gegenseitig anzumachen?
Nein!

Mal abgesehen von "einfach so weitermachen wie immer" ist der Dialog mit den Verantwortlichen der beste Weg. Auch wenn viele nicht dran glauben, dass Gespräche zum Ziel führen, so laßt es doch auf einen Versuch ankommen. In anderen Regionen hat das zu Erfolg geführt.

Wenn man sich die Entstehungs-"geschichte" des Berichts anschaut:
[Thema stand fest, Dr.Svenson hat es kurzfristig ermöglich, dass MTB´er gefragt/gezeigt werden, usw. (steht ja alles oben)] so ist der Bericht schon als "erster Schritt" oder als "Teilerfolg" zu werten. 

War von denen die hier motzen jemand eingebunden oder am Sonntag dabei?
Sicher nicht!

Deswegen laßt bitte beleidigtes meckern, weil Ihr meint Ihr hättet alles anders und natürlich viel besser gemacht, sein und bringt euch in der Folgezeit ein wenn es darum geht gemeinsam die Zukunft der Radsportler in der Deisterregion mitzubestimmen *[PUNKT]*

Zurück zum Sport: Wer fährt am WE?
Wie wäre es mit Samstag morgen und danach auf den Weihnachtsmarkt Bredenbeck?

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## taxifolia (25. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hey Hey Leute
> 
> Aber macht es Sinn sich hier im Forum gegenseitig anzumachen?
> Nein!



Das nicht, es sollte nur mal erwähnt werden, dass es natürlich einfach ist, sich d a n a c h etwas, auch noch Falsches, auszudenken womit es besser gelaufen *wäre*.

Im Reich des Konjunktivs ist mancher ein König.

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. November 2008)

In diese Richtung ging dieser Teil.



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...War von denen die hier motzen jemand eingebunden oder am Sonntag dabei?
> Sicher nicht!
> 
> Deswegen laßt bitte beleidigtes meckern, weil Ihr meint Ihr hättet alles anders und natürlich viel besser gemacht, sein und bringt euch in der Folgezeit ein wenn es darum geht gemeinsam die Zukunft der Radsportler in der Deisterregion mitzubestimmen *[PUNKT]*
> ...


 
Nur hatte auch ich nicht Deutsch als LK, deshalb versuche ich meine gramatikalischen Defizite immer zu umschreiben. 
Wobei auch andere - nicht nur ich - mit Konjunktiv, Dativ und deren Freunden nicht so vertraut sind.


----------



## exto (25. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zurück zum Sport: Wer fährt am WE?
> Wie wäre es mit Samstag morgen und danach auf den Weihnachtsmarkt Bredenbeck?
> 
> Bis bald im Wald



Na, wenn das mal nicht zu schlammig wird...  Und dann noch Weihnachtsmarkt? Is denn schon Dezember?

Ich hab abends noch ein heftiges alkoholisch-geselliges Event. Deshalb würd ich gern abwarten, wie's mit der Kondition so aussieht. Aber wenn ich schon mal die Gelegenheit hab, mit dir in nem richtigen Wald zu fahren...
Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass wir uns demnächst alle auf ner Rolle in irgend einer Garage treffen 

Jetzt aber doch nochmal schnell zurück zum Thema Nummer 1: 

Mir geht es in meiner Kritik am Geschehen nicht um Kritik an der Biker-Mitwirkung an dem Bericht. Erst recht nicht um die Beiträge der Einzelnen Akteure. Mir geht es um Medienschelte, denn der Bericht war einfach ECHT SCHLECHT! Auch niedersächsische Senioren (und grade die) haben was Besseres verdient.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich es nicht geschafft hab, das so rüber zu bringen!


----------



## taifun (25. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Deswegen laßt bitte beleidigtes meckern, weil Ihr meint Ihr hättet alles anders und natürlich viel besser gemacht, sein und bringt euch in der Folgezeit ein wenn es darum geht gemeinsam die Zukunft der Radsportler in der Deisterregion mitzubestimmen *[PUNKT]*
> 
> Zurück zum Sport: Wer fährt am WE?
> Wie wäre es mit Samstag morgen und danach auf den Weihnachtsmarkt Bredenbeck?
> ...




 

Genau nicht gegenseitig anpi..... das hilft keinen,und dafür das die Medien es wieder so rüberbringen,wie sie am besten die Story vermarkten können,kann keiner von uns etwas.Also 

Fahre auf jeden Fall,wenn Wetter paßt.

Aber bitte ohne Bike auf Weihnachtsmarkt... Bin auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. November 2008)

Schlamm ? 
Mist !

Doch Rolle ?
Mein Keller ist groß genug für 3-5 Rollen. Aber du magst glaub` ich die DiscoBoys nicht wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Zu deinen Beiträgen: Ich unterscheide schon zwischen meckern/motzen einiger und Kritik/Diskussion mehrerer. Zudem kennen dich viele und mit einem Bild vor Augen und einem Ton im Ohr bewertet man besser als wenn man nur Text von Unbekannten liest.

Gruß


----------



## boxer-harry (25. November 2008)

Irgendwer fühlte sich beleidigt?  Aber bitte doch nicht alles gleich persönlich nehmen. Ertmal gehts (mir) immer erstmal um die Inhalte, nicht um die Personen. Die meisten kenne ich gar nicht. Aber ein bisserl deutlich werden darf man hier doch wohl, oder?
Hunde erschiessen... Ohje. 
Da schwingt eine Menge Verachtung gegen alles mögliche mit, wer sowas sagt, egal wer es sagt.


----------



## schappi (25. November 2008)

Jungs,
jetzt macht doch einmal die Augen zu und stellt euch vor, wie der Bericht geworden wäre wenn wir nicht dabei gewesen wären.
Wenn ihr jetzt schweißgebadet nach einem Abtraum die Augen wieder aufreißt
habt ihr das richtige gedacht.
Wir haben da bestimmt eine Menge an Vorurteilen bei der Redakteurin beseitigt, die kam da mit Vorstellungen über Biker an....

Wenn dann eine alte Frau berichtet hätte, daß sie schon 5 mal beinahe von Biker überfahren wurde und sich wie Freiwild im Deister fühlt, das ganze hinterlegt mit Kiddies die mit 60 an einer einsamen Spaziergängerin mit Hund an der Leine vorbeikneistern.
Wie wäre das rübergekommen?

Wir sind nicht die weißen Ritter des Waldes und werden es auch nie werden.

der Termin für den Runden Tisch mit dem Förster wurde heute festgelegt. Diese Treffen wird uns bestimmt weiterbringen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (25. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Doch Rolle ?
> Mein Keller ist groß genug für 3-5 Rollen. Aber du magst glaub` ich die DiscoBoys nicht wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Das ist mein Vorschlag für den Start des nächsten WP: Wir nehmen alle einen Tag Urlaub und machen bei dir im Keller ne 24 Std Rollensession...

Nee, im Ernst: Ich hab im Moment super viel um die Ohren und schwanke ständig zwischen mal Beine hoch legen und Biken, wenn ich mal n bisschen Zeit hab...


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2008)

@schappi

Klappt das mit dem Autogramm??


----------



## dr.svenson (25. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...Im Reich des Konjunktivs ist mancher ein König


----------



## taxifolia (25. November 2008)

Mancher hat noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk und sucht etwas Individuelles oder möchte mit der Familie besinnlich werken, zb. das hier: http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2007/02/13/diy-tire-chains/
Das ist doch was für Bastel- Scotty

taxi


----------



## taifun (25. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mancher hat noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk und sucht etwas Individuelles oder möchte mit der Familie besinnlich werken, zb. das hier: http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2007/02/13/diy-tire-chains/
> Das ist doch was für Bastel- Scotty
> 
> taxi



oh man,brauch biker das wirklich ??? Da tun mir jetzt schon die Laufräder leid!!


----------



## schappi (25. November 2008)

junx
alles klar für nachher?
habe mir schon eine Thermoskanne mit Tee gemacht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. November 2008)

Nabend!!


----------



## schappi (25. November 2008)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nabend!!



Du hast hier noch gefehlt!
Wo du auftauchst ist Ärger nicht weit!
Suchst du einen Platz wo du deine nächsten "Kunstbauten" errichten kannst?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> junx
> alles klar für nachher?
> habe mir schon eine Thermoskanne mit Tee gemacht.
> Gruß
> Schappi



bin grad am anklatern . 
sehen uns gleich 

bis bälde im wälde


----------



## tweetygogo (25. November 2008)

Bin nur noch da wo keine schein freunde sind! meine aber nicht dich.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das ist mein Vorschlag für den Start des nächsten WP: Wir nehmen alle einen Tag Urlaub und machen bei dir im Keller ne 24 Std Rollensession...
> 
> Nee, im Ernst: Ich hab im Moment super viel um die Ohren und schwanke ständig zwischen mal Beine hoch legen und Biken, wenn ich mal n bisschen Zeit hab...



yo...einfach mal Beine hoch und Beziehungspflege 
Ich bin heute auch weder in den Wald noch ins Center noch auf die Rolle gegangen. Meine Liebste staunte nicht schlecht, als ich mitten am tag 17:30 in der Tür stand.
** In der Pause wird man schneller. Habe ich mal gelesen (Friel oder BIKE ?)


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch weder in den Wald ...



da hast du aber was verpasst. war super am und um den annaturm . alles tief verschneit . einfach klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. November 2008)

Wie niedlich!!!

Das hat irgendwie was cartoon-mäßiges: Tierische Bamboole, alle stehen mit rauchenden Colts auf'm Schlachtfeld und plötzlich taucht der Stoffel auf, der alles losgetreten hat...


tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nabend!!



Ehrlich, ich hab herzlich gelacht. Typ, du hast entweder viel mehr Humor, oder bist viel dösiger, als ich gedacht hab.




schappi schrieb:


> Du hast hier noch gefehlt!
> Wo du auftauchst ist Ärger nicht weit!
> Suchst du einen Platz wo du deine nächsten "Kunstbauten" errichten kannst?



 Da hat der Herr Ingenieur aber doch mal seine emotionale Seite entdeckt und zum Ausbruch gebracht, was?


----------



## Madeba (26. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das hat irgendwie was cartoon-mäßiges: Tierische Bamboole, alle stehen mit rauchenden Colts auf'm Schlachtfeld und plötzlich taucht der Stoffel auf, der alles losgetreten hat...


----------



## winx (26. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn dann eine alte Frau berichtet hätte, daß sie schon 5 mal beinahe von Biker überfahren wurde und sich wie Freiwild im Deister fühlt, das ganze hinterlegt mit Kiddies die mit 60 an einer einsamen Spaziergängerin mit Hund an der Leine vorbeikneistern.



Das Schlimme ist: Genau das wollte Frau Reporterin ja sehen. Sie hat explizit genau danach gefragt. Ich finde den Bericht auch nicht so toll aber wenn wir nicht dabei gewesen wären, hätten sie solche gestellten Aufnahmen bestimmt irgendwie bekommen.

Der Kommetar "Vor der Kamera wird nicht gerast" ist eine Frechheit. Vor allem weil wir min. 3 Mal erklärt haben, dass wir sowas nicht tun. Sollte man die Dame nochmal darauf ansprechen oder bringt das eh nix?


----------



## schappi (26. November 2008)

Ich bleibe mit der Dame im Gespräch.
Ich habe festgestellt, daß sie bei mir im Dorf wohnt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dr.svenson (26. November 2008)

winx schrieb:


> Der Kommetar "Vor der Kamera wird nicht gerast" ist eine Frechheit. Vor allem weil wir min. 3 Mal erklärt haben, dass wir sowas nicht tun. Sollte man die Dame nochmal darauf ansprechen oder bringt das eh nix?



Das genau ist auch mein Hauptkritikpunkt an dem Beitrag gewesen. Da kommt man sich schon ziemlich verschaukelt vor. Ich habe heute mittag mit ihr gesprochen und Ihr das auch so gesagt. Gebracht hat das aber leider nix. Einsicht war in dem Punkt nicht zu erreichen. Aber immerhin: wir haben drüber geredet


----------



## Scott-y (26. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mancher hat noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk und sucht etwas Individuelles oder möchte mit der Familie besinnlich werken, zb. das hier: http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2007/02/13/diy-tire-chains/
> Das ist doch was für Bastel- Scotty
> 
> taxi



So was bruche ich nich. Ich hab schon Dachpappnägel durch die abgefahrenen Mäntel.... und gnade Gott du liegst demnächst mir im Weg rum!!!!


----------



## taxifolia (26. November 2008)

Mach mal ein Foto, Scotty !

Ist doch erstaunlich, wie lange wir über diesen krumpeligen Fernseh- Beitrag lamentieren. 

Unfair ist, dass der Zuschauer regelrecht belogen wird, denn die, die vor der Kamera waren, sehen Spaziergänger nur von hinten weil sie sich den Berg raufquälen ( ich jedenfalls), die rasen an nix vorbei, weil sie die kostbaren HM nicht auf langweiligen Autobahnen verballern wollen- Kamera hin oder her.


Satitrelampe an:

Diese Art der Berichterstattung erlernt man übrigens in der Gerd- Heidemann - RTL II- Journalistenschule in Braderup.
Unser GlücK: Der eigentliche off- Kommentar: "Vor der Kamera essen Sie natürlich keine Spaziergänger- Gonaden" , wurde wegen der Unbekanntheit des Begriffs ( "Spaziergänger" ist es nicht) gestrichen- schade. 

Lampe aus.

taxi


----------



## tweetygogo (26. November 2008)

Wie niedlich!!!

Das hat irgendwie was cartoon-mäßiges: Tierische Bamboole, alle stehen mit rauchenden Colts auf'm Schlachtfeld und plötzlich taucht der Stoffel auf, der alles losgetreten hat...

Wer hat den hier ( da ) mit ******* labern angefangen. Keiner weis was erlich loss war, aber einer muss ja immer leiden! aber nicht mit mir! 


Ehrlich, ich hab herzlich gelacht. Typ, du hast entweder viel mehr Humor, oder bist viel dösiger, als ich gedacht hab.




 Da hat der Herr Ingenieur aber doch mal seine emotionale Seite entdeckt und zum Ausbruch gebracht, was? [/QUOTE]


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2008)

um mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen thema zu kommen : 

 liegt für's wochenende schon was an , und wenn ja ( wovon ich doch wohl ausgehen kann *grins* ) wann und wo ?


----------



## dr.svenson (27. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> liegt für's wochenende schon was an , und wenn ja ( wovon ich doch wohl ausgehen kann *grins* ) wann und wo ?



Also ich ziehe um am Sonntagmorgen um 10.00 Uhr von LInden in die Nordstadt. Kommt gern rum ;-)
Nee, im Ernst dies Wochenende wird es bei mir nix. Aber ich baue mal auf nächste Woche und würd mich gern mal wieder anschließen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja sogar die Gelegenheit, Exto auf "ein Bier plus X" einzuladen ;-)

Euch viel Spaß diese Woche!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Unser GlücK: Der eigentliche off- Kommentar: "Vor der Kamera essen Sie natürlich keine Spaziergänger- Gonaden" , wurde wegen der Unbekanntheit des Begriffs ( "Spaziergänger" ist es nicht) gestrichen- schade.
> 
> taxi



Ich hab's schon geahnt: Eigentlich hast du doch heimlich ein Script für den Dreh (und den Off-Kommentar) eingereicht...
Der Suchbegriff "*Gonaden*" wird bei Wikipedia stark gestiegene Zugriffszahlen aus dem norddeutschen Mittelgebirgsraum verzeichnen. Wer wieß, was *Gono*kokken sind, hat das nicht nötig...


----------



## taxifolia (27. November 2008)

jaaaa, exto, ich wußte, dass speziell Dir das gefallen wird

Übrigens- Max Goldt liest demnächst  wieder in Hannover- das wär´ doch was für Dich. 
Mit Gonokoggen hat Kolumbus doch die neue Welt entdeckt-oder nicht ? 
Gruß
taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab's schon geahnt: Eigentlich hast du doch heimlich ein Script fÃ¼r den Dreh (und den Off-Kommentar) eingereicht...
> Der Suchbegriff "*Gonaden*" wird bei Wikipedia stark gestiegene Zugriffszahlen aus dem norddeutschen Mittelgebirgsraum verzeichnen. Wer wieÃ, was *Gono*kokken sind, hat das nicht nÃ¶tig...



fÃ¼r alle unwissenden (  mich inklusive ) hier die wiki-Ã¼bersetzung : 

Die *Gonorrhoe* (auch GonorrhÃ¶, von altg. Î³Î¿Î½ÏÏÏÎ¿Î¹Î± (_gonÃ³rrhoia_), wÃ¶rtlich ÂSamenflussÂ), umgangssprachlich auch als *Tripper* (entlehnt aus nl. _druipert_, zu nd. _trippen_ Âin Tropfen herabfallenÂ[1]) bezeichnet, ist eine der hÃ¤ufigsten sexuell Ã¼bertragbaren Erkrankungen.
 AusgelÃ¶st wird diese bakterielle Infektionskrankheit durch Gonokokken (Neisseria gonorrhoeae), aerobe (sauerstoffabhÃ¤ngige), gramnegative und unbewegliche Bakterien, die als sog. Diplokokken paarweise auftreten.


Eine *Gonade* Â von griech. _gone_ (Geschlecht, Erzeugung, Same) und _aden_ (DrÃ¼se) Â deshalb auch _Keim-_ oder _GeschlechtsdrÃ¼se_ genannt, ist jenes Geschlechtsorgan, in dem Sexualhormone und die Keimzellen gebildet werden. Beim mÃ¤nnlichen Geschlecht wird die Gonade als Hoden (_Testis_ oder _Orchis_), beim weiblichen Geschlecht als Eierstock (_Ovar_) bezeichnet.


----------



## exto (27. November 2008)

Guggst du durch mein Schlüsselloch? 

Grad gestern war Max Goldt in unserer kleinen, verträumten Stadt und ich hab seinen Worden lauschen dürfen.

Da ich allerdings zur hart arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehöre (musste noch mit ner Klientin Eislaufen ), war ich n bisschen spät dran und hab nur noch den 2. Teil der Lesung mitbekommen. Lohnt aber (obwohl n bisschen feist geworden) immer wieder, der Mann.

Das mit Kolumbus verwechselst du. Das war der, der mit seinen Schaluppen die Gonokokken auf die Molukken getragen und damit so einiges für die Ausbreitung unserer christlich-abendländischen Kultur geleistet hat...

Das ist übrigens belegt, durch die durchaus bekannte Liedzeile "_...und den Zahlmeister haben die Gonokokken vernascht_". Wer war das noch mal? Musikexperten der späten 80er vor!


----------



## exto (27. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für alle unwissenden (  mich inklusive ) hier die wiki-übersetzung :



Sach ma, MUSST du hier so unappetitliches Zeuchs verbreiten? Vor den Kindern?



tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nabend!!


----------



## taxifolia (27. November 2008)

Da ich jetzt in den Kindergarten muss, um ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Jüngsten zu basteln, kann ich mich leider weiter beteiligen.

Tweetygogo liest hier übrigens nicht mit, sondern backt für den Forst einen leckeren Mögebierstollen und denkt- "Ich wünschte, meine Mutter buke mir einen Klöben" , exto kennt den Satz.

Fährt morgen nachmittag jemand ? Werde, wenn Wetter danach ist, fahren.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## chris2305 (27. November 2008)

Das ist übrigens belegt, durch die durchaus bekannte Liedzeile "_...und den Zahlmeister haben die Gonokokken vernascht_". Wer war das noch mal? Musikexperten der späten 80er vor![/QUOTE]

Reichel, Achim??? Möge er es gewesen sein?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens belegt, durch die durchaus bekannte Liedzeile "_...und den Zahlmeister haben die Gonokokken vernascht_". Wer war das noch mal? Musikexperten der späten 80er vor!



Reichel, Achim??? Möge er es gewesen sein?[/quote]

er ist/war es


----------



## tweetygogo (27. November 2008)

Sach ma, MUSST du hier so unappetitliches Zeuchs verbreiten? Vor den Kindern?[/QUOTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> "Ich wünschte, meine Mutter buke mir einen Klöben" , exto kennt den Satz.Gruß
> taxi




Ich muss gestehen: Kenn ich nicht.  Wenn ich's laut vor mich hin sage, hört er sich allerdings ganz goldtig an. Wenn du übrigens mit dem Ausdruck "Klöben" auf meine - von euch Norddeutschen - oft zu unrecht belächelte Herkunft anspielst, liegst du falsch. 
Bei uns ist das ein Stuten, kein (Mögebier-) Stollen. Klöben gibt's zwischen Alster und Elbe (wo's keine Berge zum Biken gibt).




taxifolia schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt in den Kindergarten muss, um ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Jüngsten zu basteln, kann ich mich leider weiter beteiligen.



Geil! An diese denkwürdigen Abende kann ich mich auch noch lebhaft erinnern. Inmitten verängstigter Supermuttigatten Bastelmaterialien zusammenkleben. Einer adretter als der Andere. Und Mutti, die heut frei hat, weil die Bracken ja mit Daddy im Hort sind, geht mal richtig einen Heben und trachtet hinterher - leicht beschickert - nach weiterem Nachwuchs...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## exto (27. November 2008)

So, und jetzt wird mal n bisschen "QUOTEn" geübt...


Kann doch so schwer nicht sein


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. November 2008)

Ich hatte ja 3 Tage den Rechner nich an und hab jetzt alles nachgeholt. Klasse, hab die letzten 10 min amtlich abgefeiert, ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten, bis auf die persönlichen Beleidigungen. Die waren einfach nur Kackbratzen*******.


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt in den Kindergarten muss, um ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Jüngsten zu basteln, kann ich mich leider weiter beteiligen.
> 
> Tweetygogo liest hier übrigens nicht mit, sondern backt für den Forst einen leckeren Mögebierstollen und denkt- "Ich wünschte, meine Mutter buke mir einen Klöben" , exto kennt den Satz.
> 
> ...




Taxi,
wann willst du denn los?
ich hätte Lust mitzukommen.
Nachdem ich gestren Abend auf einem Empfangwar mit einem Buffet das für doppelt so viele Leute ausgelegt war muss ich mich unbedingt bewegen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (28. November 2008)

Hallo Schappi, bin ab 14 00 Uhr hier frei.
Wo wollen wir uns treffen- BBW ??? Bitte nicht Laube !
Gab`s nicht irgendwo was Neues ?  
Homer willste nicht auch mit ???


@ exto, neeeeeeeeeeeeeee, bei uns oben sagt man zum Klöben "Stuten" , das ist aber kein Stollen, sondern süßes Weißbrot.
Erstaunlich, was man in einem Thread zum Thema Biken im Deister alles so lernen kann.

taxi


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

Hall Taxi,
BBW ist OK lass uns aber so gegen 13:00 Uhr noch mal telefonieren, dan kann ich meine Terminsituation übersehen und eine Zeit festlegen.
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2008)

und was ist mit wochenende  ? 

 ist was geplant ???


----------



## exto (28. November 2008)

Ich bin dieses WE definitiv unsportlich.

Höchstens Sonntag nachmittag ne Runde am Wasser lang.

BTW, Dirk oder Tom müssten das wissen: Wie lang ist eigentlich die Runde um's Steinhuder Meer? Lohnt sich das als Abwechslung fürs Auge? Asphalt oder Schotter? Wo ist der beste Einstiegspunkt, wenn ich über Weserradweg und Mittellandkanal an und abreise?


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

Rund ums Meer ist ca 30 km. Ist sehr abwechslungsreich, Oberfläche: von schotter über Holzstege bis asphalt ist alles dabei wobei Asphalt überwiegt.
Einkehr in der Alten Moorhütte ist sehr zu empfehlen.




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Rund ums Meer ist ca 30 km. Ist sehr abwechslungsreich, Oberfläche: von schotter über Holzstege bis asphalt ist alles dabei wobei Asphalt überwiegt.
> Einkehr in der Alten Moorhütte ist sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
tooolllll :-( 

 und was machen  w i r  am wochenende ?????????


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

Wir treffen uns mit Exto in Minden und fahren die Runde zusammen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> tooolllll :-(
> 
> und was machen w i r am wochenende ?????????


 
Ich werde Samstag eher Trails fahren.
Grab, Frank, RT, Klo, Schmierseife.

Früh los, da ich um 14 Uhr zuhause sein will.
Um 15 Uhr beginnt der Weihnachstmarkt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich werde Samstag eher Trails fahren.
> Grab, Frank, RT, Klo, Schmierseife.
> 
> Früh los, da ich um 14 Uhr zuhause sein will.
> Um 15 Uhr beginnt der Weihnachstmarkt.


 
was heißt bei dir früh ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. November 2008)

ich würde gern Sonntag nachmittags mitkommen. Heute und Samstag wird das bei mir nix. 

BTW. @ Taxi
Spaziergänger-Gonaden an Preißelbeeren mit deftigen Ködeln nach einem alten Rotenburger Rezept des Starkochs A. Meiwes. Wär das nicht ein leckerer Mittagstisch für die BH .   ? Spaziergänger gibts dort quasi Frei-Haus und ne Motorsäge ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Epinephrin (28. November 2008)

Ich habe mir den Beitrag entgehen lassen mich deshalb wahrscheinlich auch weniger geärgert als ihr und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich das nachholen will.

Wie ich dem Stream entnehme, ist ungefähr das herausgekommen, was ich erwartet habe.

Ich fand das schon mutig (angesichts dessen worauf es hinausläuft) und gut angedacht, diese Gelegenheit zu nutzen, um das "Problem" mal aus unserer Perspektive darzustellen.

Aber wenn ich mir einige Sendungen des NDR so angucke, besonders die, die in Hannover produziert werden, wird mir klar, für welche Einschaltquotenklientel die gemacht werden. Klischees verkaufen sich nun mal besser, als objektive Berichterstattung.

Das Dilemma ist einfach, dass ihr in dieser Angelegenheit gar nix richtig machen könnt. Wenn wir uns der Diskussion nicht stellen, heißt es: '... die drücken sich - also haben wir recht - Biker sind rücksichtslos.' Gehen Biker hin und beziehen Stellung, heißt es: '... äh, ja ... interessiert uns aber nicht - wir haben trotzdem recht - Biker sind rücksichtslos.'

Das Image des rücksichtslosen, waldümpflügenden, Wanderer und Wild terrorisierenden Freizeitrambos werden wir auf diesem Wege sowieso nicht los, weil einige ihr Geld nun mal damit verdienen, bestimmte Interessengruppen zum Buhmann zu machen.

Ich für meinen Teil verhalte mich fair, hatte auch noch keinen negativen Begegnungen mit anderen Waldnutzern und habe für mich beschlossen, mich gar nicht so tief in diesen Kleinkrieg reinzuknien, auf das Image zu sch ... und zu biken und zu genießen!

"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sich´s gänzlich ungeniert"


----------



## Scott-y (28. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses WE definitiv unsportlich.
> 
> Höchstens Sonntag nachmittag ne Runde am Wasser lang.
> 
> BTW, Dirk oder Tom müssten das wissen: Wie lang ist eigentlich die Runde um's Steinhuder Meer? Lohnt sich das als Abwechslung fürs Auge? Asphalt oder Schotter? Wo ist der beste Einstiegspunkt, wenn ich über Weserradweg und Mittellandkanal an und abreise?



Mit der Rund am Wasser, daß ist eher eine Ortsbezeichnung. Denn gerade mal im Herbst und Winter siehst du ca. 4x das Meer, in Steinhude, an den schwimmenden Wiesen, und in Mardorf und irgendwo zwischendurch.  Die Rund ist 28 km lang wenn du Höhenmeter machen willst dann in Mardorf an der ,,Weißen Düne". Da haben ein paar böse Biker Minitrail angelegt und kleine Schanzen gebaut.  Ab dem Aussichtsturm an der ,,Weißen Düne" wird´s Schlammig bis  Ostenmeer(Großenheidorn) Melde dich mal falls du fahren solltest ich wohne in Hagenburg, ich kann dich führen. Außer durch Steinhude ist aber alles gut ausgeschildert.
 Wenn du Sonntag fahren solltest dann muß ich so 16 Uhr fertig sein, sprich bei mir muß es so 14.30 los gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (28. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> tooolllll :-(
> 
> und was machen  w i r  am wochenende ?????????



 ums Meer rollen 
Kann man auch mit nem RR 

@exto: Scotty hat schon geantwortet, allerdings gibs vom Kanal ne bessere Strecke zum Meer (Radwege und Berge umfahren ).
Einstiegspunt ab Kanal ist hier in Auhagen. Einmal ums Meer sind dann so 42km von Auhagen. 
Kommt dann noch deine An-Abfahrt hinzu  Oder kommst Du mit der Bahn ?

DHF


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

so exto,
wie siehts aus mit der runde ums Meer am Sonntag?

gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (28. November 2008)

Au weia. So konkret war das für *diesen* Sonntag gar nicht. Ich hab auch am Wochenende ziemlich Programm und werde wohl maximal ne 50km Weserrunde hinkriegen.

Ich such nur schon mal Ideen für die ab Frühjahr notwendigen laaaangen Einheiten. Weiß auch nicht warum, aber ich fahr halt gern irgendwo am Wasser lang. Vielleicht, weil das so schön meditativ ist. Man muss nicht alle Paar Minuten entscheiden, in welche Richtung man abbiegen will. Dirks Variante dürften dann mit An- und Abreise so um die 120 K's sein. Is doch n gutes Maß. So um 5 Stunden rum schön gemütlich wech...


----------



## exto (28. November 2008)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir einige Sendungen des NDR so angucke, besonders die, die in Hannover produziert werden, wird mir klar, für welche Einschaltquotenklientel die gemacht werden. Klischees verkaufen sich nun mal besser, als objektive Berichterstattung.



Echt schade, eigentlich. Wie's besser geht, kann man im WDR sehen. Kann ich euch Nordlichtern mal dringend empfehlen. Das entsprechende Format da ist die Lokalzeit (OWL aktuell z.B.). Thematisch ähnlich gestrickt und damit auf eine ähnliche Zielgruppe ausgerichtet, ist die Umsetzung um Welten besser. Ich wage mal, zu Behaupten, dass man auf diese Art die "Zielgruppe" erheblich erweitern kann.

Übrigens: Wenn's thematisch mal nicht soooo berauschend ist, haut die Moderatorin Kristina Sterz trotzdem alles raus


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

das petze ich Maren!!

wenn euch nach was gemütlichem ist, dann kommt doch Morgen nachmittag nach Bredenbeck auf Warneckes Hof, da ist ab 15:00 Uhr Adventsmarkt mit einer super Atmosphäre.  Roudy und Maria wohnen da praktisch und wir werden auch da sein. Warneckes Hof http://www.kornbrennerei-warnecke.de/ ist übrigens die letzet aktive Korn Brennerei vor dem Deister mit vielen Likörspezialitäten von bitter über fruchtig bis süß
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

Jungs,
habe gerade das neue Canyon Torque FRX9.0LTD mit der Fox40 gesehen:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=770 
wobei das Torque FR9.0 mit der hammerschmitt Kurbel auch sehr nett ist:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=768 
Traum!


----------



## exto (28. November 2008)

Oh, die neue HP online? Gleich mal hin...


----------



## firefighter76 (28. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Jungs,
> habe gerade das neue Canyon Torque FRX9.0LTD mit der Fox40 gesehen:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=770
> wobei das Torque FR9.0 mit der hammerschmitt Kurbel auch sehr nett ist:
> ...



träum schön schappi
ich habe mir was feines bestellt und harre seit tagen vor der tür und warte auf den dhl mann


----------



## exto (28. November 2008)

Das FRX Ltd ist ja schon eigentlich unanständig  So'n Mopped zu dem Preis dürfte der Konkurenz wohl Panikattacken bescheren. 

Allein Gabel und LRS sind das Geld schon fast wert...

Unglaublich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (28. November 2008)

Die Tour, die Schappi vorgeschlagen hat, hört sich ganz interessant an. Aber ich bin SO zum Geburtstagskuchen anschneiden bei Muttern. Können wir diesen Trip nicht nächstes WE machen?


----------



## taifun (28. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> das petze ich Maren!!
> 
> wenn euch nach was gemütlichem ist, dann kommt doch Morgen nachmittag nach Bredenbeck auf Warneckes Hof, da ist ab 15:00 Uhr Adventsmarkt mit einer super Atmosphäre.  Roudy und Maria wohnen da praktisch und wir werden auch da sein. Warneckes Hof http://www.kornbrennerei-warnecke.de/ ist übrigens die letzet aktive Korn Brennerei vor dem Deister mit vielen Likörspezialitäten von bitter über fruchtig bis süß
> Gruß
> Schappi



Genau,das werde auch Ich tun.Erst ne Lange Runde mit RR und dann vor der Haustür gemütlich machen Wir sehen uns dort!


----------



## taifun (28. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> so exto,
> wie siehts aus mit der runde ums Meer am Sonntag?
> 
> gruß
> Schappi




Start 10:00 Uhr in Gehrden bei http://www.rcgehrden.de/forum/index.php?sid=183842eae8ca0d5dd4d8effc044da3fd...wird aber meistens schnell gefahren


----------



## schappi (28. November 2008)

Mit aws fahrt ihr denn: Dackelschneider oder Bike?
wenn Bike würde ich mitkommen. ich habe ja noch das Stevens X8 mit 2.0" Bereifung.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. November 2008)

Hallo Deister-Sportsfreunde, wie schaut das denn aus wenn ich den DK3 nachfahren möchte?? Werde ich damit zu einem gejagten und gesetzlosen Umweltsünder (Wildschutzzonen oä)??? Habe keinen Bock beim Sport mir da noch Gedanken drüber zu machen. 
Eine Meerumrundung habe ich übrigens schon mit 10 Jahren innerhalb einer Stunde bewältigt (mit Klapprad vom KSGH-Platz aus, vorm segeln hehe)


----------



## chris2305 (29. November 2008)

Wird dich schon keiner erschießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Mit aws fahrt ihr denn: Dackelschneider oder Bike?
> wenn Bike würde ich mitkommen. ich habe ja noch das Stevens X8 mit 2.0" Bereifung.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Moin,da wird mit den Trennscheiben gefahren,also RR.Gastfahrer sind aber
immer gern gesehen.


----------



## schappi (29. November 2008)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hallo Deister-Sportsfreunde, wie schaut das denn aus wenn ich den DK3 nachfahren möchte?? Werde ich damit zu einem gejagten und gesetzlosen Umweltsünder (Wildschutzzonen oä)??? Habe keinen Bock beim Sport mir da noch Gedanken drüber zu machen.
> Eine Meerumrundung habe ich übrigens schon mit 10 Jahren innerhalb einer Stunde bewältigt (mit Klapprad vom KSGH-Platz aus, vorm segeln hehe)



Nein ,Nein, keine Angst,
alle Trails vom DK3 sind legal, da tatsächliche öffentliche Wege.
Kannst du ohne Gefahr für dein Leib und Leben nachfahren.
Im Januar haben wir einen Runden Tisch mit Bikern, allen Förstern des Ostdeisters und  der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Da werden wir mal besprechen wie wir alle gemeinsam im Deister die Kuh  vom Annaturm kriegen.
Die Meresumrundung will Exto ja mit An- und Abfahrt von Bad Oeynhausen aus fahren, da braucht es dann mehr als eine Stunde.

Frohen 1. Advent
Wünscht Schappi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nein ,Nein, keine Angst,
> alle Trails vom DK3 sind legal, da tatsächliche öffentliche Wege.
> Kannst du ohne Gefahr für dein Leib und Leben nachfahren.
> Im Januar haben wir einen Runden Tisch mit Bikern, allen Förstern des Ostdeisters und  der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Da werden wir mal besprechen wie wir alle gemeinsam die Kuh im Deister vom Annaturm kriegen.
> ...




...ups! Na dann Attacke!...und Danke für die Info.


----------



## matzinski (29. November 2008)

Moin zusammen, 

wir starten morgen früh um 9:30 (bis jetzt zu zweit) vom S-Bahnhof Egestorf. Wem's paßt, der fährt mit. 

bis die tage matze


----------



## schappi (29. November 2008)

matze.
dich gibts noch!
Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört, schon gelaubt du wärst ausgewandert.

Vielen dank für dei Einladung, aber 9:30 Uhr ist mir immer noch zu früh. Um die Zeit kuschele ich noch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (29. November 2008)

schappi, fürs Auswandern fehlt mir die Zeit, muß ja immer schon um 14:00 wieder zurück sein, sonst gibts Mecker.  außerdem wollt ihr doch 'ne Kaffeefahrt ums Meer machen, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.

Viel Spaß dabei, matze


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. November 2008)

@ schappi : 

wusste garnicht, das du jetzt zu hundefutter verarbeitet wirst  :

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/477421/Schappi_Werbung_von_1961


----------



## Brook (29. November 2008)

War heute auch mal wieder "oben" .. bin dreckig geworden OHNE ENDE und doch war es einfach mal wieder ein Traum - OBEN, alles in Schneeweiss!

Hab auch ein paar Bilder geschossen, damit ihr euch für morgen vorstellen könnt was einen oben erwartet ;-)


----------



## matzinski (29. November 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder "oben" .. bin dreckig geworden OHNE ENDE und doch war es einfach mal wieder ein Traum - OBEN, alles in Schneeweiss!
> 
> Hab auch ein paar Bilder geschossen, damit ihr euch für morgen vorstellen könnt was einen oben erwartet ;-)


bbrrrrr, sieht schattig aus.


----------



## schappi (30. November 2008)

Was ist denn hier los?
allgemeines 1. Advent Abhängen? Kekse knabbern, Glühwein schlürfen, auf dem Sofa abhängen?

Wie sieht das Dienstag aus mit Abendrunde?
Wer kommt mit?
Ich kann meine beiden Bikes übrigens nur noch an der Rahmenform unterscheiden der Rest ist schlammgepanzert, da ich seit Wochen schon nicht mehr geputzt habe.
Varadero würd es wahrscheinlich den Magen umdrehen wenn er meine Bikes sehen würde, so sieht sein Winterbike aus:





und hier die letzten Bilder aus Salzburg von unserem Auslandskorrespondenten Varadero















Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. November 2008)

hallo jungs, 

werd , wenn ich das mittagessen verdaut habe, gleich noch ne 8 punkterunde hinlegen  
wetter ist ja besser als gestern. 

dienstag geht bei mir nicht. hätte aber donnerstag zeit für nen schöne abendrunde .

noch nen schönen 1. restadvent

hoerman


----------



## taifun (30. November 2008)

Moin....
war heute schon eine schöne Runde heute morgen drehen....supergeil dort oben.Ab 200 hm liegt noch richtig gut Schnee...ist nur arsch...kalt
Dabei ist mir sogar mein Schaltwerk eingefroren und nur noch dicke Gänge zum hochkommen.....

Grabweg ist arg matschig und rutschig

jetzt nach Essen noch mal hoch,mit Famillie ohne Bike..


----------



## matzinski (30. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> werd , wenn ich das mittagessen verdaut habe, gleich noch ne 8 punkterunde hinlegen
> wetter ist ja besser als gestern.
> hoerman


bei mir waren es heute 14 a....kalte Punkte. jetzt reichts aber auch. 

matze


----------



## exto (30. November 2008)

Ich meld mal 13 Punkte und schließ mich den Temperaturkommentaren an...

Ich brauch dringend n Fußwärmkonzept...


----------



## schappi (30. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich meld mal 13 Punkte und schließ mich den Temperaturkommentaren an...
> 
> Ich brauch dringend n Fußwärmkonzept...



Flatpedals und Wanderstiefel mit Wollsocken
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. November 2008)

Ich hab son Paar Northwave Winterschuhe. Sind der Hammer, Wind und Wasserdicht. Kannste aber nur anziehen wenn's unter 0 Grad sind. Ab 5 Grad + schmelzen dir die Füße!


----------



## taifun (30. November 2008)

Ihr werdet es nicht Glauben
Ich fahre nur mit Sommer Sidi Bullet Race Schuh und Shimano Regenüberschuh.Der ist so Wind-und Wasserdicht,da brauchst nichts anderes
außerdem...Bewegung hält warm


----------



## matzinski (30. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Flatpedals und Wanderstiefel mit Wollsocken
> Gruß
> Schappi


ich habe für den Winter den MX 265 von Lake. Im Prinzip ist das ein Wanderstiefel, aber man kann Cleats dran schrauben. Der ist eigentlich warm genug und man kann super drin laufen. Leider ziemlich teuer - aber emfehlenswert.


----------



## Phil81 (30. November 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Flatpedals und Wanderstiefel mit Wollsocken
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ganz genau so siehts aus! Dazu mehrer Schichten Kleidung.
Also mir war heute alles aber nicht Kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Dezember 2008)

Brook schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder "oben" .. bin dreckig geworden OHNE ENDE und doch war es einfach mal wieder ein Traum - OBEN, alles in Schneeweiss!
> 
> Hab auch ein paar Bilder geschossen, damit ihr euch für morgen vorstellen könnt was einen oben erwartet ;-)


 
Hütte Bielstein und Laube ?
Sieht klasse, aus.
Mein Popo blieb gestern warm auf dem Sofa


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Dezember 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> träum schön schappi
> ich habe mir was feines bestellt und harre seit tagen vor der tür und warte auf den dhl mann


 
Unnnnnd....?
Hat der Postmann schon geklinget?

Wir wollen Bilderseh´n !

Mein Tip: L*tv*lle *01


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2008)

LV 901 wär mal echt der bringer  

 kann's mir aber nicht vorstellen, da sich die auslieferung der rahmen noch bis ins neue jahr verzögern soll 

 dann wär die vorfreude noch nicht so hoch 

 also flo, "butter bei die fische" und raus mit der sprache ????


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Dezember 2008)

ich hocke hier vor der tür und traue mich garnicht wech nich das ich den packetboten verpasse hab schon vor aufregung die ganze tür zerkratzt ist noch nichts da 
wird auch nicht verraten was und von wehm
ihr sollt ruhig mit mir leiden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Dezember 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ...
> ihr sollt ruhig mit mir leiden


 
Wir würden mehr leiden, wenn du uns etwas anfütterst


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir würden mehr leiden, wenn du uns etwas anfütterst



dein tip war schon richtig aber welches es wird sage ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> dein tip war schon richtig aber welches es wird sage ich nicht


 

 - 101 : auszuschliessen, da hardtail vorhanden 

 - 301 : eigentlich auch vorhanden mit scott-zero 

 - 901 : mhhh, wär der hammer aber glaub to big,

  daher eher das 301 mit pike/lyrik  u-turn  o.ä. als enduroaufbau  

 so flo, jetzt bist du wieder dran


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> - 101 : auszuschliessen, da hardtail vorhanden
> 
> - 301 : eigentlich auch vorhanden mit scott-zero
> - 901 : mhhh, wär der hammer aber glaub to big,
> ...


 
Schließe mich an, werfe aber das 101 wegen Duisburg nochmal in den Ring.
Ich glaube ein Race 101 mit Sub 10 kg hat keiner 

Kriegen wir den Aufbau dann ich Adventskalendertürchenform mit 
Bitte 
Werbung: Ich hätte noch diverse vernünftige LRS  und andere Teile (auch Titanschrauben und Carbonspacer)


----------



## frasuka (1. Dezember 2008)

Tach die Herren, 

@hoerman Roudy, Schappi, Exto und co.

Macht doch mal eine Pause und "tut" Euren Körpern mal eine Auszeit.
Ihr seid ja gar nicht mehr zu bändigen...
Im Januar könnt Ihr doch wieder loslegen, das reicht völlig um wieder ordentlich Körner zu sammeln.
Oder fahrt Ihr nur noch bergab und lasst Euch von den wenigen CC hochziehen
Schaue ich mir dann zum nächsten Frühjahresdeisterkreisel an.
Aber nur, wenn ich noch mit "normalem" CC-Helm und "normalem" Bike mitfahren darf.

Männer, bei Euch tut sich was, ich bin beglückt.

Entschuldigt bitte, jetzt habe ich leider keine Zeit mehr für Euch, muss
mich wieder meinen Dominosteinen, Nougatriegeln und Marzipanbroten widmen. 
Eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und nen guten Rutsch (ohne Aua).
Der Frasuka


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Dezember 2008)

frasuka schrieb:


> Tach die Herren,
> 
> @hoerman Roudy, Schappi, Exto und co.
> 
> ...




Recht hast Du 
Laß sie mal machen, irgendwann kommt das Loch........blubs

Sorry, meine leckeren Ikea-Kekse warten jetzt auf mich....

DHF


----------



## chris2305 (1. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schließe mich an, werfe aber das 101 wegen Duisburg nochmal in den Ring.
> Ich glaube ein Race 101 mit Sub 10 kg hat keiner
> 
> Kriegen wir den Aufbau dann ich Adventskalendertürchenform mit
> ...



Welche LRS??


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Dezember 2008)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Welche LRS??



wenn ich das wüßte die ich noch so rumliegen habe passen wohl nicht bin über anregungen und ideen gespannt
hab noch ein paar euronen vom finanzminister wiederbekommen brauchte er nicht mehr


----------



## chris2305 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte welche Roudy noch so im Keller hat. Vielleicht ist da ja was für mich dabei. Könnte mir ja der Weihnachtsmann bringen


----------



## marcx (1. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß was es wird, aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt auf das endergebnis


----------



## chris2305 (1. Dezember 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> wenn ich das wüßte die ich noch so rumliegen habe passen wohl nicht bin über anregungen und ideen gespannt
> hab noch ein paar euronen vom finanzminister wiederbekommen brauchte er nicht mehr



Für Anregungen sind genug Experten hier!
Musst es nur verraten


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Dezember 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> wenn ich das wüßte *die ich noch so rumliegen habe passen wohl nicht *bin über anregungen und ideen gespannt
> hab noch ein paar euronen vom finanzminister wiederbekommen brauchte er nicht mehr



okay, dann wird´s das 901 !!!

wenn die normalen lrs (hinterbaubreite 135 mm ) nicht passen, kann´s nur ein lrs mit ner 150mm einbaubreite werden. 
die wiederrum nur im 901 verbaut werden. 

alter schwede  du weißt was das für dich heißt , flo 

drops, gaps, doubles ,tables und co. sind jetzt pflicht. 
fullface natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (1. Dezember 2008)

oder im 101 das 901 ist ja leider noch nicht lieferbar, von daher wird er da wohl noch etwas länger auf den Postboten warten dürfen

Soviele Möglichkeiten gibts ja leider auch noch nicht fürs X12 

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Dezember 2008)

okay, kommando zurück 

 wird ein 301 mit teilen aus dem scott-zero 

 revelation-gabel usw, usw 



 da das ja nun geklärt wär, können wir ja weiter über die farbe rätseln *grins*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da das ja nun geklärt wär, können wir ja weiter über die farbe rätseln *grins*


 
Ich war grad mal auf der HP.
In der Haut eines LV-Käufers möchte ich nicht stecken.
Eine Farbe geiler als die andere.

An den freundlichen Grautönen kann ich mich kaum sattsehen 
Pink wäre Porno !
Schwarz und weiß Klassiker.
Dunkelgrün hübsch.
Braun hat bis auf Schappi keiner, dazu ´ne cremefarbene Gabel 

und, und, und...


----------



## Phil81 (2. Dezember 2008)

Vieleicht hat er aber auch schon ein 301 mit X12 Ausfallende. dann wären wir wieder richtig gewesen 

Wie auch immer schöner Rad, nur die Gabel wär mir zu klein aber vermutlich liegt das am anderen Einsatzbereich. 

mein Tipp ist Elox Schwarz meist liegt man damit richtig weil Gewicht scheint ja wichtig zu sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> mein Tipp ist Elox Schwarz meist liegt man damit richtig weil Gewicht scheint ja wichtig zu sein


 

 wär auch mein tip. vllt. noch weiß . 

 apropos gewichtstuning 

 denke , bevor wir einen auf carbon und titanschrauben machen, können wir das meiste gewicht an uns selbst einsparen :-( 

 aktuell 87,5 kg --- nur noch - 9,5 kg


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wär auch mein tip. vllt. noch weiß .
> 
> apropos gewichtstuning
> 
> ...


 
habe Carbon und Titan dran.
80,2 kg --- nur noch -2,2


----------



## Phil81 (2. Dezember 2008)

Habe Titan und Carbon P6  dran 71 Kg und trotzdem wiegt der 301 Bock 15,9 Kg mit Pedale


----------



## Jennfa (2. Dezember 2008)

So, da fühle ich mich jetzt doch mal angespornt mich hier zu melden : Auch wenns sicherlich nicht jeden gefällt, hier mein am Wochenende aufgebautes Hannoveraner Liteville in Erika. Eine schwarze Gabel war leider nicht mehr drin. Die habe ich wie die meisten Teile von meinem Lapierre übernommen. Muss noch gucken welche roten Aufkleber abkommen...dazu habe ich im Liteville Thread auch schon zahlreiche verscheidene Vorschläge bekommen  bezüglich der Schrift, die bei Liteville ja leider nicht anders angeboten wird (rotes V) . Ich hoffe es gefällt und vll sieht man sich ja mal auf den Deister Trails. Mein Freund Moritz war schonmal mit euch unterwegs (auch Liteville ). 

Noch frisch:




Sonntag an der Laube:




Grüße Jennfa


----------



## taifun (2. Dezember 2008)

@Jennfa

nettes Gefährt was da jetzt hast. wünsche viel spaß damit

man sieht sich dann mal im wald.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Habe Titan und Carbon P6  dran 71 Kg und trotzdem wiegt der 301 Bock 15,9 Kg mit Pedale



Dann musst du mal wieder putzen, da kannst du gleich 1,5 kg Gewichtstuning mit betreiben,
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> So, da fühle ich mich jetzt doch mal angespornt mich hier zu melden : Auch wenns sicherlich nicht jeden gefällt, hier mein am Wochenende aufgebautes Hannoveraner Liteville in Erika.  Mein Freund Moritz war schonmal mit euch unterwegs (auch Liteville ).
> 
> Sonntag an der Laube:
> 
> ...



Mit dem Bike erkennen wir dich sofort wieder! (und der einzige Mensch dem dein Bike gefallen muss bist Du!)
Ihr beiden seid jederzeit willkommen mal ne runde mit uns zu drehen. LV ist mal ein Gegengewicht zu den ganzen Cubes.
Du kannst die deine Gabel auch von Toxoholics in deiner Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen.
Sprich mal mit Tommi von Saikls www.saikls.de der weiß was das kostet und kann die Gabel einschicken.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht das aus mit einer Feierabendrunde?
Heute abend oder Donnerstag?
wer ist dabei?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus mit einer Feierabendrunde?
> Heute abend oder Donnerstag?
> wer ist dabei?
> 
> ...


 

 bitte DONNERSTAG !!

 heute kann ich nicht , aber donnerstag hätte ich lust und zeit


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir geht diese Woche sportlich gar nix.
Termine, Termine, Termine.


----------



## frasuka (2. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus mit einer Feierabendrunde?
> Heute abend oder Donnerstag?
> wer ist dabei?



Geht nicht, finde meinen Full-Face Helm nicht mehr, habe ich wohl gestern 
nach dem Double-trippel-one-Hand-no-footer nach der Landung verloren.

..boah schmeckt der Trippel Nougatriegel klasse

Bitte macht weiter, so komme ich klasse über die letzten trainingsfreien
Tage.
Ich schmeiße mich weg.

Liebe Grüße.

Frasuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bitte DONNERSTAG !!
> 
> heute kann ich nicht , aber donnerstag hätte ich lust und zeit



Gut dann Donnerstag!
Frasuka kommt mit (wenn er seinen Fullface Helm findet und zu Hause Ausgang bekommt)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (2. Dezember 2008)

@Schappi

Da nehm ich deine Einladung doch mal gleich beim Wort

Donnerstag ginge bei mir auch. Wie viel Uhr wollt ihr denn los und wie lange soll es gehen?

Fullface und Licht vorhanden


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> So, da fühle ich mich jetzt doch mal angespornt mich hier zu melden : Auch wenns sicherlich nicht jeden gefällt, hier mein am Wochenende aufgebautes Hannoveraner Liteville in Erika. Eine schwarze Gabel war leider nicht mehr drin. Die habe ich wie die meisten Teile von meinem Lapierre übernommen. Muss noch gucken welche roten Aufkleber abkommen...dazu habe ich im Liteville Thread auch schon zahlreiche verscheidene Vorschläge bekommen  bezüglich der Schrift, die bei Liteville ja leider nicht anders angeboten wird (rotes V) . Ich hoffe es gefällt und vll sieht man sich ja mal auf den Deister Trails. Mein Freund Moritz war schonmal mit euch unterwegs (auch Liteville ).
> 
> Noch frisch:
> 
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gute Wahl! So ein 301 !!!!!!!!!
Hast du da die Talas mit 150 mm Federweg drin? Sieht nach mehr aus...

Langsam wird es litevilleFARBENFROH im Deister !!!







@ firefighter : Hast dich RICHTIG entschieden!!!!!!! Egal was es von Liteville wird.

Aber es wird sicher ein 301! 
901 ist definitiv erst ab 03/04 2009 Lieferbar. Habe selber mit Liteville telefoniert. 
Hatte mich auch schon mit dem Gedanken getragen.........

Bei welchem Händler habt ihr gekauft JENFFA / FIREFIGHTER ?

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Schappi
> 
> Da nehm ich deine Einladung doch mal gleich beim Wort
> 
> ...



üblicherweise treffen wir uns um 19:30 Uhr am Taternpfahl. Üblicherweise komen noch Hoerman und Pebblesathome  mit
Aber vieleicht geht es diesmal auch schon um 19:00 Uhr Dauer ca 2Std
von wo kommst du? Vieleicht könnten wir diesmal auch Gehrdener und Benter, oder Süllberg machen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mit meiner Wahl auch mehr als zufrieden . Die erste Fahrt am Sonntag war einfach genial! Das grüne Liteville finde ich auch sehr schick . Auf dem Trail kann man uns wohl nicht verpassen  . Die Gabel ist ne Float RL, also "nur" 140mm. Butterweich isse . Die wirds auch weiterhin erstmal sein und vll komme ich im nächsten Jahr tatsächlich mal dazu sie lackieren zu lassen. Danke für den Tipp @ Schappi. Mehr Federweg wäre nett, müsste für mich dann aber Absenkbar sein denke ich. Bei den absenkbaren Luftfedergabeln bin ich skeptisch. Bei meinem Gewicht wäre ne Stahlfedergabel wahrscheinlich leider nicht drin . 

Achso, ich habe das Liteville bei Leo, also ATB Sports bestellt.

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Phil81 (2. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> üblicherweise treffen wir uns um 19:30 Uhr am Taternpfahl. Üblicherweise komen noch Hoerman und Pebblesathome  mit
> Aber vieleicht geht es diesmal auch schon um 19:00 Uhr Dauer ca 2Std
> von wo kommst du? Vieleicht könnten wir diesmal auch Gehrdener und Benter, oder Süllberg machen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Komme mit der S-Bahn ab Hannover. Deister wär Super weil Gehrdener und Benther ist doch eher was für das Hardtail und das steht Blitzeblank auf der rolle.

2 Stunden wären dann ja 8 punkte Perfekt also


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du mit der s-bahn kommst dann nimm die die um 18:33 Uhr in Hannover hbf abfährt und steig in Lemmie (18:55) aus, da warte ich dann auf dich-
Guß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner Wahl auch mehr als zufrieden . Die erste Fahrt am Sonntag war einfach genial! Das grüne Liteville finde ich auch sehr schick . Auf dem Trail kann man uns wohl nicht verpassen  . Die Gabel ist ne Float RL, also "nur" 140mm. Butterweich isse . Die wirds auch weiterhin erstmal sein und vll komme ich im nächsten Jahr tatsächlich mal dazu sie lackieren zu lassen. Danke für den Tipp @ Schappi. Mehr Federweg wäre nett, müsste für mich dann aber Absenkbar sein denke ich. Bei den absenkbaren Luftfedergabeln bin ich skeptisch. Bei meinem Gewicht wäre ne Stahlfedergabel wahrscheinlich leider nicht drin .
> 
> Achso, ich habe das Liteville bei Leo, also ATB Sports bestellt.
> 
> Grüße Jennfa


ne Lyric mit der extra weichen Feder (50-60kg)
Gerade bei geringem Fahrergewicht sprechen die Luftgabeln nicht so gut an, durch die Reibung der Dichtungen.
Ich habe ein Bike mit Fox32  Talas RLC und eines mit Fox 36 Van RC2 Die VAN Stahlfedergabel spricht soviel sensibler an, das ist sofort fühlbar.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (2. Dezember 2008)

Lyrik im liteville 

fahre ich auch allerdings nur die Soft Feder nicht die ExtraSoft. Bei der Lyric muss man meiner Meinung nach auch das Nackt gewicht nehmen. Ansonsten sind die Stahlfedern doch schon recht straff.

@Schappi geht klar!


----------



## Jennfa (2. Dezember 2008)

Dann kann ich ja doch noch auf ne Stahlfedergabel hoffen. Liege ja in dem angegebenen Bereich . Naja, das ist ja noch hin bis das preislich wieder drin ist . Aber immerhin wieder das nächste Ziel vor Augen ...das schöne ist ja, es gibt am Bike immer was zu tun!

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie siehts es denn Sonntag aus? Bekommen wir das bunte LV mal zu sehen?
@phil: oder das schwarze?
Ich könnte um 11 zB an der Laube sein. Oder am BBW. Wie auch immer, wer kommt mit?
Johann


----------



## Phil81 (2. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag ginge wohl klar. Allerdings kann ich nur bis Maximal 15:00.
Muss dich aber entäuschen habe jetzt die neue Trendfarbe EloxSchwarzmitDreckspritzer


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der s-bahn kommst dann nimm die die um 18:33 Uhr in Hannover hbf abfährt und steig in Lemmie (18:55) aus, da warte ich dann auf dich-
> Guß
> Schappi



also doch 19.30 uhr tarternpfahl  

werde dann dort sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie siehts es denn Sonntag aus? Bekommen wir das bunte LV mal zu sehen?
> @phil: oder das schwarze?
> Ich könnte um 11 zB an der Laube sein. Oder am BBW. Wie auch immer, wer kommt mit?
> Johann



sonntag 11.00 uhr laube würde passen .
kann dann endlich mal meinen neuen schlammreifen ausprobieren ( maxxis swampthing )


----------



## taxifolia (2. Dezember 2008)

.....ihr glaubt nicht, was ich glaube, gerade gesehn zu haben - ein lightville 301 in rosa!!!
Brontal !
Ich empfehle Lack-mich mal . Dafür wurde das Ding weit unter LV Kurs gekauft- gelle?

Sonntag Laube klingt gut 

taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Dezember 2008)

Also Sonntag 11:00 Laube.
Ich kann nur mit MattSchwarzPlusDreck dienen. 
Dafür hab ich TriggerMitKabelBinder


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag 11.00 uhr laube würde passen .
> kann dann endlich mal meinen neuen schlammreifen ausprobieren ( maxxis swampthing )



Meinst du das du damit bessser fährts?

Donnerstag: Grab!!!und FW!!!


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> .....ihr glaubt nicht, was ich glaube, gerade gesehn zu haben - ein lightville 301 in rosa!!!
> Brontal !
> Ich empfehle Lack-mich mal . Dafür wurde das Ding weit unter LV Kurs gekauft- gelle?
> 
> ...



Jenfa
lass dich von dem nicht anmachen, diese Sprüche sind ne (BG anerkannte) Berufskrankheit von Taxi.
Ich will das LV mal in Natura sehen!
bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Meinst du das du damit bessser fährts?
> 
> Donnerstag: Grab!!!und FW!!!



bei den temperaturen und dem matsch ? 
ich denke ja 

grab und fw by night ? 
never ever bei der witterung und den!! bodenverhältnissen
ich komme mit reaction oder sting .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (2. Dezember 2008)

Ach ich seh das nicht so eng. Die Farbe ist ja auch sehr provokant . Solange Taxi beim Anblick meines LVs nicht die Flucht ergreift. Und nein, am Preis lies sich auch trotz der Farbe leider nix machen  . 

Gruß Jennfa


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

du mutierst zum Forstautobahnfahrer!
demnächst fängst du noch an beim Duschen warmes Wasser zu benutzen!
Das hats in Duisburg nach dem 24h Rennen auch nicht gegeben, da haben sich die Leute mit Klamotten unter die Dusche gestellt.

Na gut dann fahren wir nicht das Grab, dann nehmen wir den Grenzweg, den bist du schon mit dem HT gefahren, und jetzt wo du die neuen Reifen hast....
Bis Donnerstag...
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ach ich seh das nicht so eng. Die Farbe ist ja auch sehr provokant . Solange Taxi beim Anblick meines LVs nicht die Flucht ergreift. Und nein, am Preis lies sich auch trotz der Farbe leider nix machen  .
> 
> Gruß Jennfa



Der große Vorteil der Farbe ist;
Das Bike ist für Fahraddiebe praktisch unverkäuflich (ausser an dich)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (2. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> .....Ich empfehle Lack-mich mal . ...


Worauf gründet Deine Empfehlung?


----------



## Jennfa (2. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Der große Vorteil der Farbe ist;
> Das Bike ist für Fahraddiebe praktisch unverkäuflich (ausser an dich)
> Gruß
> Schappi



Stimmt, von der Seite hab ichs noch gar nicht betrachtet  . 

Diesen Sonntag werde ichs wohl nicht vorführen können. Wir werden uns wenns nicht aus Eimern schüttet am Samstag in den Wald wagen. Also wenn Samstag Mittag wer unterwegs ist, immer dem Pink im Wald nach. Schlammiger als letzten Sonntag kanns da oben auf den Trails eigentlich nicht mehr werden. Ich gewöhne mich langsam dran   . 

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Scott-y (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe wieder Spätschicht und kann mich am Donnerstag nicht mit einklinken. Am WE geht bei mir auch nichts.....und ich will nicht jammern die nächste Woche bin ich nicht in der Gegend, also auch ohne Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebblesathome (3. Dezember 2008)

Na gut dann fahren wir nicht das Grab, dann nehmen wir den Grenzweg, den bist du schon mit dem HT gefahren, und jetzt wo du die neuen Reifen hast....
Bis Donnerstag...
Schappi[/QUOTE]


klopf, klopf,
habt ihr sie noch alle.........
wollt ihr demnächst eure WP punkte mit rollator aufm krankenhausflur abgehen...?

also, wenns bei solch (pubertären) ideen bleibt, ich wäre dann raus für donnerstag.

ich werf aber nochmal nen blick, ob sich noch was ändert

gruß
pebbles


----------



## Phil81 (3. Dezember 2008)

Grenzweg bei den Verhältnissen bei Nacht 

Bischen Heftig oder?
FW und Grab ist ja kein Problem auch Ladys geht...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Dezember 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> klopf, klopf,
> habt ihr sie noch alle.........
> wollt ihr demnächst eure WP punkte mit rollator aufm krankenhausflur abgehen...?
> 
> ...


 

 danke für das statement, seh ich genauso 

 werde auch kein risiko eingehen und mich auf wald - und forstwege beschränken bei meinen nightrides.

 das risiko ist mir einfach zu hoch, dazu kommen noch die schlechten witterungs-und bodenverhältnisse 

 die trails können wir am wochenende fahren bei tageslicht !!!


----------



## schappi (3. Dezember 2008)

Hoooh Brauner Hoooh !

Jungs, das mit dem Grenzweg war doch nur Spass!!!
Wollte nur sehen wie ihr darauf reagiert.
Aber das Grab oder den FW würde ich als Nightride schon gern mal ausprobieren. Man muss halt nur langsamer fahren als Tagsüber.
Lass uns am Donnerstag um 19:30 Uhr am Taternpfahl treffen und dann können wir besprechen was bei der Wetterlage und den Schneeverhältnissen sicher zu fahren ist.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also alles bis auf Grenzweg bin ich auch schon Nachts gefahren und ist bei angepasster Geschwindigkeit auch kein Problem. Selbst bei Schnee... 

Mit Lampe kommt es einem dann auch nicht so langsam vor.

Grenzweg im Dunkeln wenn der Boden richtig durchgefroren ist macht aber wieder Spass  aber das wird wohl noch bis Januar dauern.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Grenzweg im Dunkeln wenn der Boden richtig durchgefroren ist macht aber wieder Spass  aber das wird wohl noch bis Januar dauern.


 

 klasse idee ;-) 

 am besten in den senken noch schön viel eis, daß dir das vorderrad wegrutscht, und du so richtig schön in den gegenanstieg einschlägst 

 nee, lass mal gut sein. der macht mehr spaß, wenn's richtig trocken ist


----------



## taxifolia (3. Dezember 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Worauf gründet Deine Empfehlung?



...auf rein gar nichts- sollte nur humorig sein.
Hatte die Truppe nur vor einiger Zeit ausgemacht, weil ich die Preise ganz gut fand- hab nämlich auch so´n Rad mit Lackierbedarf, allerdings nicht ganz so viel Pech wie jennfa, der arme Kerl.

Nein, habe mit dem Laden nichts zu tun, kenne die nicht und die kennen mich nicht, ich erhalte keine Umsatzbeteiligung, Naturalleistungen oder Zuwendungen körperlicher Art ( schade).

taxi

P.S.: Danke für deine freundlichen Diffamierungen Schappi, vielleicht schieb´ ich Dich mal nachts, aufs Rad gebunden, den Grenzweg runter- so angezogen wie Dein Logo-Männecken


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> .....ihr glaubt nicht, was ich glaube, gerade gesehn zu haben - ein lightville 301 in rosa!!!
> Brontal !
> Ich empfehle Lack-mich mal . Dafür wurde das Ding weit unter LV Kurs gekauft- gelle?
> 
> ...


 
Warum in die Ferne schweifen www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de . Selbst 2x getestet und für sehr gut befunden !


----------



## schappi (3. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..
> 
> P.S.: Danke für deine freundlichen Diffamierungen Schappi, vielleicht schieb´ ich Dich mal nachts, aufs Rad gebunden, den Grenzweg runter- so angezogen wie Dein Logo-Männecken




Ich sach ja immer: mit Kumpels wie uns braucht man keine Feinde mehr.

Hast du dir mal überlegt, daß Jenfa ein junges Mädel sein könnte, das die Farbe richtig gut findet?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (3. Dezember 2008)

@ exto
du trÃ¤umst doch noch immer von einem HT Enduro.
schau dir mal das an: http://www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de/
Da bekommst du fÃ¼r 1200â¬ deinen Masswunschrahmen.
Und ist auch noch gleich um die Ecke in Pattensen.
WÃ¤r das nichts fÃ¼r dich?

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (3. Dezember 2008)

Sowas suche ich auch noch aber der Preis ist mir zu hoch. Wird bei mir wohl ein Zonenschein von der Stange werden. Oder doch ein 101


----------



## schappi (3. Dezember 2008)

von der Stange kostet der Gleis Rahmen das gleiche (998;-) wie der Zonenschein Galileo Rahmen, Der Liteville 101 Rahmen koste 850;- Die sind aber alle nur für Gabeln bis 140mm FW
Wenn man sich einen Massrahmen machen lässt kann man sich auch einen für eine 160mm Gabel mit 36mm Standrohren machen lassen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (3. Dezember 2008)

Soll ja auch nur Max 140 mm werden das reicht mir ausserdem steht im Keller noch ne Pike.


----------



## schappi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja aber ein HT mit Fox 36 Van oder Rockshox Lyrik hätte doch was 
Das habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja aber ein HT mit Fox 36 Van oder Rockshox Lyrik hätte doch was
> Das habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen


 
na glückwunsch , dann hast du ja jetzt ein neues bikeprojekt


----------



## frasuka (3. Dezember 2008)

Motivation lässt nach?

hat jemand Lust im Juni beim RockyMountain Marathon in Willingen mitzumischen?
Man hat mich gerade überzeugt in der Teamwertung (The Good, The Bad, The Ugly) mitzumischen und würde mich freuen, wenn auch die Deisterjungs ein StellDichEin geben könnten.
Wie wärs ;@exto, @hoerman, @roudy, @alle?
Wird bestimmt ein lustiges Wochenende, zumindest bis zum Marathon

Tschüß

Frank


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

Willingen ?

Gaanz schlechtes Karma.
Habe mit meinem damaligen Trainingspartner Samstags vor dem Rennen mal die FR Strecke testen wollen.
Danach kannte ich die Notaufnahmen von Willingen über Paderborn bis Bad Oe (als Verletztenbegleiter).

Davon abgesehen läge der Termin gut als Vorbereitung für Düsenburg.

May be


----------



## frasuka (3. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Willingen ?
> 
> Gaanz schlechtes Karma.
> Habe mit meinem damaligen Trainingspartner Samstags vor dem Rennen mal die FR Strecke testen wollen.
> ...



Hallo....Ihr donnert in Full-Integral a'la StarTrek durch die Wälder, nutzt Bikes, die allein durch ihr Eigengewicht bis zu den Naben im Boden versinken  und macht euch Gedanken um gewisse Verletzungsrisiken bei einem Marathon.

Anmelden bitte, Angst machen gilt nicht
Habe ich eh genug, seit meinem letzten Aua.


----------



## toschi (3. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...auf rein gar nichts- sollte nur humorig sein...


O.K., hörte sich so an, ich finde die Preise recht gesalzen, bekommt man günstiger und sicher in gleichwertiger Qualität bei Mitbewerbern, wobei das sicher gar nicht so sicher ist, jedenfalls habe ich keine Erfahrung, deshalb die Frage.
Mal gibts gute Kritiken an B&S und mal eben schlechte, ich war vor einiger Zeit  (vor dem Umzug und der Trennung von Brandes) mal vor Ort und fand Qualitäts- und Fachverkäufer im Ladengeschäft sehr, sagen wir mal mürrisch und arrogant. Die Einzelanfragen für einen Rahmen machen einfach zu viel Arbeit hatte ich den Eindruck, da pulvert man doch lieber die Stangenwarenrahmen der OEM Teilebezieher und Bikebauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Dezember 2008)

wir bleiben im Gespräch 

Aus HAZ von heute:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> dein tip war schon richtig aber welches es wird sage ich nicht



Bei mir hats grad geklingelt


----------



## taifun (3. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei mir hats grad geklingelt



Ja ist den schon Weihnachten

dann machs auf und zeig uns was drinne ist!!! Sind doch alle neugierig


----------



## taifun (3. Dezember 2008)

downhillfaller schrieb:


> wir Bleiben Im Gespräch
> 
> Aus Haz Von Heute:



*Never Ending Story*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/236376]
	
[/URL]





Es werde Licht


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Dezember 2008)

Die hab ich mir an gleicher Adresse vorgestern geordert 
Die große 

Wie lange hat es gedauert bis sie angekommen ist ? Ohne Probleme durch den Zoll ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2008)

*Alter Schwede !!!*

Da kuckt man mal EINEN Moment nicht hin, und hier spielen sich Szenen ab...

Da weiß man ja gar nicht, was man als erstes beantworten, kommentieren, verurteilen soll! Fangen wir mal mit dem Extremsten an:

Ein R O S A 301   : Während bei Taxi die Zynismomanie als Berufskrankheit anerkannt ist, ist es bei mir das Faible für alles Schräge. Jennfa, das Mopped is so geil, dafür geb ich dir einen aus, falls wir uns mal übern Weg kutschen! 

Wo wir schon bei "einen ausgeben" sind: Sören, wenn du's schaffst, mich mit deinen Mörder-Modder-Schluffen, bei DIESEM Wetter auf'm Grab zu verlatzen, gibt's aufm nächsten DK wieder nen Doppelkorn

Willingen hört sich gut an. Hat mir Chris letztens schon erzählt (das is der Typ, der seine fetten Kuchenbleche immer an der FALSCHEN Tür abgibt), dass ihr da mitmischen wollt. Nachdem Homer sich schon nen Wolf geschwärmt hat, über die Festivität, wär das ja mal ne Überlegung. Gibt's da zum Ausgleich auch nen Jedermann-Downhill?  Übrigens: Roudy hat IMMER Angst vor der Notaufnahme. Sowas nennt man "junger Vater" und ist sehr beliebt bei der Spezies "junge Mutter" (Hat was mit Verantwortung zu tun, glaub ich )

Schappi, Enduro Hardtail schwirrt mir immer noch im Kopf rum. Allerdings ist 2009 gaaaanz sicher nicht das Jahr dafür. Erst mal Thailand, und dann (so schwer es mir auch fällt), wird wohl Monsieur Chirac dran glauben müssen. Jeden Tag 10 Liter Super allein für den Arbeitsweg sind einfach umweltpolitisch nicht mehr zu halten 
Zweites Problem ist die Entscheidungsfindung. Die Auswahl ist einfach zu üppig. Ich schließ mich mal Phil an und würde ne Pike für als "gesetzt" ansehen. Dazu Rohloff. Das schränkt die Auswahl nur unwesentlich ein. OK, das 101 fliegt raus. Das halte ich alledings sowieso für'n Marketinggag. Bei Gleiss hatte ich schon gespannt. Das fällt in eine Kategorie mit Rewel (obwohl Titan soooo geil wäre) und Nicolai: Einfach zu teuer. Auch geil: Orange P7 (aus Stahl) da gefällt mit das Kettenspannsystem aber nicht. Beim Zoni bin ich mir mit der Geo nicht sicher (die stricken an ner Enduro-Version), ist aber sonst seeeehr geil und in der engeren Auswahl. Im Moment auf Platz 1 meiner Hitliste: Santa Cruz Chameleon: Geiles Design, netter Dealer in H, Excenter-Innenlager, guter Preis und (!!!) Flaschenöffner am Schaltauge!

Sonntag werd ich nicht im Deister sein (hatte gehofft, ihr fahrt Samstag), sondern als Dekoration in der Druckerei in B.O. dienen. Da ist nämlich Kulturflohmarkt und man kann sich so ab 11 Uhr morgens an der Theke festketten und bei Live Musik so acht bis zehn Pints Guinnes einlaufen lassen während man hysterische Muttis beim Babyklamottenraffen beobachtet oder wahlweise die TAZ liest. Eine allgemein schwer unterschätzte Art der Freizeitgestaltung. Wer also keinen Bock auf's Biken hat: Ich würd mich über Gesellschaft freuen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir an gleicher Adresse vorgestern geordert
> Die große
> 
> Wie lange hat es gedauert bis sie angekommen ist ? Ohne Probleme durch den Zoll ?




Versand am 25/11/2008. Eingetroffen heute.
Per "Urgent Air Mail" als "GIFT" deklariert mit 40 + 45 HongKong-Dollar. Die kleine für 45,-. Die große für 40,-

Baust du sie auch um ?
Der Camcorderakku liegt schon hier, es fehlen nur noch Strippen und Stecker und ZEIT!


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2008)

Im Deister und in den Bückebergen wird das Wild ab heute nacht nicht mehr aufgescheucht, sondern VERBRANNT !!!

Ihr seid irre !


----------



## Phil81 (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Santy Cruz sieht natürlich auch nett aus. Naja zur zeit ist da eh keine Kohle für da. Also mal schnell her mit so einem Kosumgutschein hätte da schon Pläne mit.


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Also mal schnell her mit so einem Kosumgutschein hätte da schon Pläne mit.



Da schließ' ich mich mal an. Is doch aber zum Ankurbeln der *deutschen* Wirtschaft gedacht. Also Zoni. Da ist dann gleich noch ne Spende für'n Aufbau Ost mit inbegriffen. Wenn die schon ihre besten Straßenbahnfahrer an den Westen verlieren...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

Keine Sorgen...nachts im Wald fahren ist illegal.
Die ist fürs Auto und für Duisburg.

Die kleine beleuchtet mit Standard Batterien noch in 100m eine Hauswand. (18 )


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die ist fürs Auto und für Duisburg.



Das heißt, wenn mir in Duisburg nachts warm auf'm Rücken wird, kommst du, oder Dirk von hinten, um ein Paar aufmunternde Worte und was leckeres zu futtern los zu werden?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn mir in Duisburg nachts warm auf'm Rücken wird, kommst du, oder Dirk von hinten, um ein Paar aufmunternde Worte und was leckeres zu futtern los zu werden?



Teammate eben 
Wenns kalt wird wärmen wir dich und wenns regnet verdampfen wir den Niederschlag 
Wasserträger- und Windschattendienst sind ja wohl selbstverständlich "oh captain, my captain"

PS: Bin über Weihnachten und Sylvester in OS und nehme ein Rad mit


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Versand am 25/11/2008. Eingetroffen heute.
> Per "Urgent Air Mail" als "GIFT" deklariert mit 40 + 45 HongKong-Dollar. Die kleine für 45,-. Die große für 40,-
> 
> Baust du sie auch um ?
> Der Camcorderakku liegt schon hier, es fehlen nur noch Strippen und Stecker und ZEIT!



mal sehn. So ein Nightridefan bin ich nicht das die 2 Std. auf voller Leistung brennen muss . Kannst mir aber mal deinen Bauplan oder Link schicken. 

Welche ist es genau ? MTE, Aurora oder Trustfire usw. ?

@exto: du kannst die Lampen auch gut als Fußheizer nehmen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> mal sehn. So ein Nightridefan bin ich nicht das die 2 Std. auf voller Leistung brennen muss . Kannst mir aber mal deinen Bauplan oder Link schicken.
> 
> Welche ist es genau ? MTE, Aurora oder Trustfire usw. ?
> 
> @exto: du kannst die Lampen auch gut als Fußheizer nehmen



Aurora für 2x 18650
Also mit KSQ und somit ohne gefrickel für den BP945 Akku geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Dezember 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich Hoerman ????????? Skiurlaub in Saalbach ?????

Da stimmt doch was nicht  keine Trainigseinheiten im Winterpokal


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aurora für 2x 18650
> Also mit KSQ und somit ohne gefrickel für den BP945 Akku geeignet



Hast du die KSQ gleich mitbestellt ???


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hast du die KSQ gleich mitbestellt ???



In der AURORA für 2x 18650 ist die fest drin.

Hier "mein" Plan. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5303647&postcount=1193)


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Hoerman ????????? Skiurlaub in Saalbach ?????
> Da stimmt doch was nicht  keine Trainigseinheiten im Winterpokal



So gings mir letztens auch: Kurz hier reingesehen. Nix vom Cubeboy gelesen, ausser der Ankündugung, jetzt mal n paar Punkte zu machen. 
Da hab ich mir gleich Sorgen gemacht...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So gings mir letztens auch: Kurz hier reingesehen. Nix vom Cubeboy gelesen, ausser der Ankündugung, jetzt mal n paar Punkte zu machen.
> Da hab ich mir gleich Sorgen gemacht...



Habbich ma in Ualaub g´schickt.
Schnell wird man(n) in den Pausen.

Auch ein Cubeboy


----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sach mal,
 fallen die nicht unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetzt?
Taxi !
der schmuggelt Waffen als Geschenke nach Deutschland.


----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So gings mir letztens auch: Kurz hier reingesehen. Nix vom Cubeboy gelesen, ausser der Ankündugung, jetzt mal n paar Punkte zu machen.
> Da hab ich mir gleich Sorgen gemacht...



ich mach mir auch langam Sorgen.
Der will selbst bei diesen idealen Wetterbedingungen nicht  mit dem HT bei Nacht den Grenzweg runter. (trotz neuer Maxxis Swamp Thing fahr die senkrechte Wand hoch Reifen
Ganz untypisch Für Ihn.
Ob der ne neue Freundin hat das der so vorsichtig wird?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bleibts heute bei Treffen am BF Lemmie?

Werde heute sehr vorsichtig fahren müssen da mein neuer Reifen vorne noch nicht da ist. Schwalbe GG ist ja eher nicht so toll bei dem Wetter. 

Habe jetzt nen Advantage in 2.4 drauf. Toller CC Reifen in FR Optik


----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es nicht junge Hunde regnet.ja.
Wettervorhersage sieht nicht so toll aus:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html

Wir sollten so gegen 17:00 Uhr noch mal hier absprechen ob wir fahren oder nicht (abhängig vom Wetter).
Im Deister sind ab Höhe Taternpfahl alle Bäume tief verschneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hoffentlich bleibts Trocken. 2 Stunden Rolle stehe ich heute nicht durch. Oder ich muss noch mal in die Videothek.


----------



## taxifolia (4. Dezember 2008)

..coole lampen- gab´s die nicht in rosa ?
Versand nach Deutschland ist wohl nicht so häufig "Rdiger aus der Glck-Auf-str" 

Spaß beiseite: Ist das richtig, roudy, dass Du 85 HKD gezahlt hast, ich dachte die dealextreme Währung wäre USD ( 100 HKD= 10,1859  )
Warum steht das nirgends ??
Zoll im Taschenlampenfall fällt keiner an, weil teterätääää ab 1.12. 2008 die Grenze auf 150  Sendungswert heraufgesetzt wurde, allerdings sind 19 % Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu zahlen.

Die müssen also keine zwei Pakete packen ( was den Zollis in Frankfurt übrigens auch auffällt) und "Gift" draufzuschreiben ist auch Käse, ist ja wohl eine Rechnung beiliegend und auch sonst als neuwertige Handelsware erkennbar. 

Ich glaub ich riskier da auch mal ne Bestellung, schlimmer als manch deutscher rad-laden kanns nicht sein.
An der Bastellösung von Member "Plan B" stört mich noch die aufgeklebte Endkappe, vielleicht könnte man auch einen radialkühlkörper um das Gehäuse wickeln, wenn man mal in heißen Bergwerken unterwegs ist- kann ja sein. 

Besinnliche Bastelstunden.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## hexxagon (4. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...
> An der Bastellösung von Member "Plan B" stört mich noch die aufgeklebte Endkappe, vielleicht könnte man auch einen radialkühlkörper um das Gehäuse wickeln, wenn man mal in heißen Bergwerken unterwegs ist- kann ja sein.




Genau das stört mich auch. Ich werde mal sehen, wie ich das mache, wenn meine Aurora da ist. Ich guck mir mal an, ob man das lange Batterierohr kürzen kann, dann die 
Endkappe da ran kleben. So kann man auf jeden Fall noch den Lampenkopf mit LED abschrauben.


----------



## Phil81 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hannover schon richtig fieser regen. Ich bin wohl raus und werde mir mal den neuen Batman auf der Rolle ansehen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht junge Hunde regnet.ja.
> Wettervorhersage sieht nicht so toll aus:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
> 
> ...



Das Wetter ist horrormäßig 
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsradar_beta/

ich gehe lieber ins Elan. Sonntag solls schön werden. dann bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..coole lampen- gab´s die nicht in rosa ?
> Versand nach Deutschland ist wohl nicht so häufig "Rdiger aus der Glck-Auf-str"
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Ist das richtig, roudy, dass Du 85 HKD gezahlt hast, ich dachte die dealextreme Währung wäre USD ( 100 HKD= 10,1859  )
> ...



Hi,

deswegen hab ich auch erst am 1.12. bestellt 
Reicht den die Kühlung von dem Brenner noch, wenn das Gehäuse (Kühlkörper) so kurz ist ?
Ich laß das Teil erst mal so wie es ist, kann ich im Notfall noch wilde Tiere oder diese Wanderstockfuzzies mit erschlagen 

Bis bald im hellen Wald....
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Dezember 2008)

noch ein kleiner Witz am Rande.....

Steht ein kleines Mädchen mit seinem neuen Mountainbike an der Ampel..

Da kommt ein Polizist zu Pferd angeritten und fragt: "Na, mein Mädchen, hast du das Fahrrad vom Christkind bekommen?"

Das Mädchen antwortet: "Ja, habe ich!"

Darauf der Polizist: "Entschuldige, aber ich muss Dir leider 20 Euro abnehmen! Sag dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, es soll dir ein Bike mit Reflektorenschenken, okay?"

Da Fragt das Mädchen: "Haben Sie das Pferd auch vom Christkind bekommen?"

Der Polizist überlegt kurz und nickt dann.

Darauf das Mädchen: "Na, dann sagen Sie dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, das Arscchloch kommt hinten hin, und nicht oben drauf!"


----------



## schappi (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin heute auch raus, bei dem Wetter
werde ins Elan zum Spinning gehen.
Mich von Adriana ein bischen mit Runnings quälen lassen.


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pebblesathome (4. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch raus, bei dem Wetter
> werde ins Elan zum Spinning gehen.
> Mich von Adriana ein bischen mit Runnings quälen lassen.
> 
> ...



ich schliesse mich an,
lieber fussball aufm sofa.

bis zum nächsten mal

gruß
pebbles


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Adriana


 

du armer..... aber Punkte für übles Technogeballer zählen nur bei mir doppelt . Du kannst das ja ab.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...Spaß beiseite: Ist das richtig, roudy, dass Du 85 HKD gezahlt hast, ich dachte die dealextreme Währung wäre USD ( 100 HKD= 10,1859  ) Warum steht das nirgends ??
> Zoll im Taschenlampenfall fällt keiner an, weil teterätääää ab 1.12. 2008 die Grenze auf 150  Sendungswert heraufgesetzt wurde, allerdings sind 19 % Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu zahlen.
> 
> Die müssen also keine zwei Pakete packen ( was den Zollis in Frankfurt übrigens auch auffällt) und "Gift" draufzuschreiben ist auch Käse, ist ja wohl eine Rechnung beiliegend und auch sonst als neuwertige Handelsware erkennbar.
> ...


 
Gezahlt habe ich 39,-  und 18,-  den US $ Kurs habe ich grad nicht auf dem Schirm. Ist aber bei den Preisen auch Latte. Die Große habe ich in einem Onlineshop in D für 99,-  + Porto gesehen.

Der Aufdruck in Hongkong-Dollar scheint nur in Verbinung mit "Gift" den Anschein erwecken zu sollen es wäre ein Geschenk.

Den Päckchen, die aus zwei getrennten Bestellungen stammen lag absolut kein Begletmaterial (Rechnung, Lieferschein, Bedienungsanleitung etc) bei. Ich denke, die Erhöhung der Zollfreigrenze ist noch nicht auf der anderen Seite der Welt angekommen. 



hexxagon schrieb:


> Genau das stört mich auch. Ich werde mal sehen, wie ich das mache, wenn meine Aurora da ist. Ich guck mir mal an, ob man das lange Batterierohr kürzen kann, dann die
> Endkappe da ran kleben. So kann man auf jeden Fall noch den Lampenkopf mit LED abschrauben.


 
Zu der geklebten Endkappe habe ich noch keine Alternative. Ich werde heute erstmal die Lampe zerlegen. Kleben will ich aber auch nicht, ist mir zu endgültig.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Drehbank und kann auch Gewinde auf Alu drehen/schneiden?


----------



## taxifolia (5. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen !

Roudy, Gerade wollte ich die Theorie aufstellen, dass die HKD Angabe nur wegen des Zolls ( genauso wie "gift") gemacht wurde, wär ja auch sonst bekloppt billig.
Darauf fällt ein Zöllner aber nicht rein, auch wenn  keine Rechnung beilag, aber war hier wg. des tatsächlichen Warenwertes eh egal.

Zum Gewindeschneiden brauchst Du keine Drehbank, vermutlich brauchst Du einen Gewindeschneider( außen) oder bohrer (innen) in Größe M30 , so große habe ich leider nicht.
Da schein aber nicht mehr genug Platz auf dem Lampenkopf zu sein, um ein Gewinde dranzudengeln. 
Ein Metallbaubetrieb wäre sicher der richtige Anprechpartner, aber bei so kleinen Sachen bewegen die sich gar nicht erst ( wie ich aus eigener erfahrung weiß- und Schei s s e war es hinterher auch.)
Also: Selbst ist der Mann. 

taxi


----------



## Scott-y (5. Dezember 2008)

@Taxi ...kannnst du den Anwalt in Dir auch mal abstellen? Laß uns und den Anderen unsere Naivität, sonst würde man sich doch tagelang den Kopf zerbrechen, ob das Päckchen denn ankommt, ob es der Zoll ohne Probleme durchläßt,ob alles noch heil ist oder was man im Garantiefall macht.



Ich war gestern draußen,mit BarbieSHG schöner kalter Ostwind. Wir haben eine Runde in den Rehburger Bergen gemacht. Gleich im Anschluß bin ich dann zur Arbeit ,mit Gegenwind 
Da war ich dann auch alle.  Leider hatte dann zum Feierabend der Wind gedreht. 
Ja,ja mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> ...
> Zum Gewindeschneiden brauchst Du keine Drehbank, vermutlich brauchst Du einen Gewindeschneider( außen) oder bohrer (innen) in Größe M30 , so große habe ich leider nicht.
> Da schein aber nicht mehr genug Platz auf dem Lampenkopf zu sein, um ein Gewinde dranzudengeln.
> ...


 
Der Kopf hat ein Innengewinde, ebenso die Schalterkappe.
Mein naiver Plan ist ein Zwischenstück, das gleichzeitig die Bohrung mit M5 für den Lampenhalter als auch die Kabeldurchführung aufnimmt.

M30 wäre für Asien zu einfach oder?
Ich tippe auf 1 3/4" mit 1/32" Steigung auf der einen und 1" mit 1/16" Steigung auf der anderen Seite.

Der Metallbauer meines Vertrauens braucht für sowas nur leider immer seehr lange. Hat nicht einer hier eine Drehbank im Keller?


----------



## hexxagon (5. Dezember 2008)

Meine Idee war das Mittelteil an der markierten Stelle ab zu schneiden, dann auf Maß drehen und dort ein Gewinde drauf schneiden. Obs möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Meine Aurora ist noch nicht da!


----------



## taxifolia (5. Dezember 2008)

Aha : Barbie kann also schon wieder Extremeinsätze fahren- schön.

Das ganze Zeugs weiß ich nur, weil ich selbst mal was bei dealextreme besorgen kaufen wollte und mich vorher informiert habe wie, roudy und downhillfaller auch.

W E H E mich fragt irgendeiner:" Meine Funzel ist kaputt aber Wu Han Wei überweist meine Honkongdollar nicht zurück- was kann ich tun ? " 
Mein kantonesisch ist- da bin ich ehrlich- nicht das beste, um nur eines der Hindernisse zu nennen.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (5. Dezember 2008)

...ne andere Idee: 
In einen billigmarkt gehen (  bei und jawoll / thomas phillips ) und nach einer 08/15 Lampe sehen, die haben oft mäßige Elektronik aber gute Gehäuse ( habe z.B. eine Lampe von Grundig für 10 , Gehäuse ist aber gut  ), vielleicht kann man was zusammanmodeln.




Wieso sollten die Asiaten nicht metrische Gewinde benutzen "wir" waren ja auch mal in der Ecke.
Ich würde einfach mal ein Schneidwerkzeug auf ein bestehendes Gewinde aufsetzen, vielleicht läuft das durch.
Brutal.
Wegen dieser ganzen Fragen  und der notwendigen Folgekosten habe ich das Projekt Lampe- selbst gemacht geeist.

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2008)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Meine Idee war das Mittelteil an der markierten Stelle ab zu schneiden, dann auf Maß drehen und dort ein Gewinde drauf schneiden. Obs möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Meine Aurora ist noch nicht da!


 
Ich gucke mal und knips alle Teile nach dem zerlegen.



taxifolia schrieb:


> ...W E H E mich fragt irgendeiner:" Meine Funzel ist kaputt aber Wu Han Wei überweist meine Honkongdollar nicht zurück- was kann ich tun ? "
> Mein kantonesisch ist- da bin ich ehrlich- nicht das beste, um nur eines der Hindernisse zu nennen.
> 
> Gruß
> taxi


 
Getreu dem Motto: "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" habe ich mich für wegwerfen bei Defekt entschieden. Der sensible Teil (Akku) ist garantiefähig aus "D".

Das Zeug kriegt exto mit, wenn er ´09 in der Ecke ist. 
Vielleicht mag der er "mal kurz" da rüber trampen.  
Alternativ gibt es in Büronähe einen Schnellimbiss mit asiatischen Spezialitäten. Vielleicht könnten die........


----------



## schappi (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Große Lampe sieht so martialisch aus, wiel kein Größenverhältniss da ist Wie groß ist der Durchmesser des Lampenkopfes? Für welche Bateriegröße ist der Schaft?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (5. Dezember 2008)

Habe meine Lampe fotografiert ( ich kriegs nicht hin, Bilder direkt ein den Thread zu stellen).

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/8/7/1/1/_/micro/RIMG0461.JPG

Exto bringt höchstens was mit aus Thailand  da können wir unsere medizinischen Kenntnisse erweitern, ihr erinnert euch ?

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Große Lampe sieht so martialisch aus, wiel kein Größenverhältniss da ist Wie groß ist der Durchmesser des Lampenkopfes?


ca. 50 mm.
Gesamtlänge ohne gebastel ca. 250mm. später ca. 70-90mm 


schappi schrieb:


> Für welche Bateriegröße ist der Schaft?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Der Schaft ist für 2x 18650 Akkus (2*3,7V), kann aber auf 1x18650 gekürzt werden.


----------



## schappi (5. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Habe meine Lampe fotografiert ( ich kriegs nicht hin, Bilder direkt ein den Thread zu stellen).
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/8/7/1/1/_/micro/RIMG0461.JPG
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Exto bringt höchstens was mit aus Thailand  da können wir unsere medizinischen Kenntnisse erweitern, ihr erinnert euch ?
> 
> taxi



Ich fahr' ja mit Maren. Da sind Einzeller aller Art kein Thema. Vielleicht n Haibiss oder irgend eine Kriegsverletzung, aber im Moment ist ja wieder n bisschen Ruhe eingekehrt...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Im Deister und in den Bückebergen wird das Wild ab heute nacht nicht mehr aufgescheucht, sondern VERBRANNT !!!
> 
> Ihr seid irre !



Burn Bambi burn...Deister infernoooo 

Ich war heute mit Hund und 5W Funzel im Halbdunkel unterwegs und hab mich gewundert das noch relativ viel Volk im Wald unterwegs war. Dabei sind mir noch 2 Biker mit trüben Lenkerfunzeln entgegen gekommen. ich werde mich auch lieber im Dunkeln auf Forstwegen aufhalten, erst recht wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch n bisschen Schiss, daß mir oder Janosch son Waidmann, nach dem Genuss diverser Einheiten Jägermeisters, ne Ladung Schrot aufn Pelz brennt.


----------



## _Sync_ (5. Dezember 2008)

Drehmaschine hab ich nicht, will mir aber son Teil anschaffen, bisher scheiterts immer an den Projekten, man würde einfach zu wenig damit machen, damit sich irgendwann am Ende der Preis rechtfertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Dezember 2008)

Kurze Frage: Wie schlägt man eine A-Head-Kralle ein?
Das hab ich:




Ich würde sagen, so zusammenschrauben:



dann auf den Gabelschaft legen, und dann mit dem Hammer druff.
Wozu könnte sonst die Gummikappe auf der Schraube gut sein?
Ist das alles richtig so?
Johann


----------



## firefighter76 (5. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mir eine gewindestange aus dem baumarkt besorgt und eine u-scheibe und mehrere mutter die gewindestange von unten durch die kralle mit mutter von oben kontern das ganze durch die gabel durchstecken scheibe drauf mutter drauf und mit mutter von unten langsam einziehen geht eigendlich ganz gut
bei rückfragen einfach melden

mfg firefighter


----------



## toschi (5. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du kein Werkzeug dafür hast solltest Du eine andere, längere Schraube (M6) nehmen, dann die Kralle draufschrauben, von oben gleichmäßig und gerade mit dem Hammer eintreiben. Das wäre die Variante wenn Du eine ruhige Hand und ein gutes Auge hast.
Andere nehmen eine lange Gewindestange und kontern unter der Gabelkrone mit div. Unterlegscheiben und schrauben die Kralle dann rein.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich morgen früh aufstehen und mit Gabel und Kralle in einen Bikeshop gehen, die haben entsprechendes Werkzeug und werden Dir die Kralle gegen einen geringen Betrag ins Schaftrohr treiben...

gruss toschi



firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich habe mir eine gewindestange aus dem baumarkt besorgt ...


Was hat denn die gekostet?


----------



## firefighter76 (5. Dezember 2008)

so 1-2â¬ den rest hatte ich noch rumliegen mache mal ein foto geht damit prima und gerade rein kein verkanten


----------



## Phil81 (5. Dezember 2008)

Schmeiss was in die Kaffeekasse und lass es machen.

Jemand Bock morgen auf ein paar Trails?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar, danke, dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (6. Dezember 2008)

So werde gleich mal losfahren mein neues Radel im Deister einreiten...Schlammschlacht Ahoi!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Dezember 2008)

Wann und wo ist morgen Treffpunkt?


----------



## Phil81 (6. Dezember 2008)

Rücke morgen mit dem Herrn Samy mit der Sbahn um 11:00 in Wennigsen ein.
Treffen könnte man sich an der Laube oder am Annaturm.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag 11.00 uhr laube würde passen .
> kann dann endlich mal meinen neuen schlammreifen ausprobieren ( maxxis swampthing )



schafft ihr auch 11.00 uhr laube ? 

oder wir fahren den grabweg runter , und treffen uns unten .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie schlägt man eine A-Head-Kralle ein?
> Das hab ich:
> 
> 
> ...



Neue Gabel im CANYON ?

Sonntag geht bei mir morgens gar nix.
Wir haben 6 Elternpaare und 6 Neugeborenen zuhause.
Das wird laut.

Der Postbote hat schon wieder geklingelt.

Es wiegt 317Gramm und hört auf den Namen Fred


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Dezember 2008)

Nee, die Gabel kommt in das HT von einem Freund. Meine ist in Ordnung 

Ich versuche grade, Phil zu erreichen wegen 11 Uhr Laube.
Ich schreib morgen früh nochmal rein, wo wir uns treffen.


----------



## schwermetall (7. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ihr mal wieder einen neuen, gepflegten Trail anlegen wollt:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WDF5hX0Jyp8
Das Gerät kann man mieten


----------



## Phil81 (7. Dezember 2008)

Brieftaube ist angekommen - Also treffen wir schon um 10:00 in Wennigsen ein. Können wir wenigstens ganz entspannt hochfahren.

Bis 11 denn


----------



## taxifolia (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Wollte heute eigentlich auch mit - geht leider nicht wg. Familienfrieden. 
Sollte heute morgen jemand im Deisterbad sein- der mit der dicken Fresse in der Ecke bin ich.
Euch viel Spaß.

taxi


----------



## pebblesathome (7. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Wollte heute eigentlich auch mit - geht leider nicht wg. Familienfrieden.
> Sollte heute morgen jemand im Deisterbad sein- der mit der dicken Fresse in der Ecke bin ich.
> ...




(k)ein guter morgen,
geht mir leider genauso, nur wirds bei mir pattenser bad
die kleine soll bronze machen (dachte hab ich schon) und ich muss mit!
also, wartet nicht auf mich, viel spaß!

gruß
pebbles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Dezember 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> geht mir leider genauso, nur wirds bei mir pattenser bad
> die kleine soll bronze machen (dachte hab ich schon) *und ich muss mit!
> *
> gruß
> pebbles



nun mal halblang, 

deine tochter wird´s freuen, wenn der papa dabei ist. 
schließlich soll das kind ja auch was von seinem vater haben  
oder soll es bald zum bike papa sagen, da sie das öfter sieht .

außerdem gibt´s ja 2 punkte für´s schwimmen


----------



## pebblesathome (7. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nun mal halblang,
> 
> deine tochter wird´s freuen, wenn der papa dabei ist.
> schließlich soll das kind ja auch was von seinem vater haben
> ...




du bist ja sooo gut zu mir.
sauer war ich, weil solch ideen mal soeben beim frühstück geboren werden.

und wie gings ab, die kleine hatte nach vier bahnen im großen (kalten) Becken keine lust mehr un war von da an im kleinen becken.
by the way, warum heisst das eigentlich piewarm....
man kriegt ne richtige matschbirne von der hitze und taub von dem geschrei wird man auch noch
hab nur blöd rumgesessen, daher schreib ich auch keine wp punkte auf
aber meine kleine war glücklich

bin danach noch ne runde gefahren

gruß 
pebbles


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Dezember 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> du bist ja sooo gut zu mir.
> sauer war ich, weil solch ideen mal soeben beim frühstück geboren werden.
> 
> und wie gings ab, die kleine hatte nach vier bahnen im großen (kalten) Becken keine lust mehr un war von da an im kleinen becken.
> ...



Und ich dachte noch schreib mal besser nix.
Ich war auch Schwimmbad.
Deisterbad von 15 - 17 auch mit des Kindes Bronzeambitionen und auch nach 4 Bahnen lieber vom 3er hüpfen. Für mich war es aber punktefähig.

Je noch 2 Einheit Rolle, zwischendurch Kinder ins Bett bringen und morgen ins Center 

Im Wald muss es bei dem Wetter klasse gewesen sein oder ?

Gruß zu Fuß


----------



## McNim (7. Dezember 2008)

Nabend Männers,

muss mal einen kleinen Ausgleich zu den ganzen Lampenbauanleitungen schreiben.

Nach dem ich nun endlich alle neuen Ersatzteile hatte und mein Bike nun wieder einsatzfähig war, hat mir meine Freundin auch noch 2 Stunden Auslauf erlaubt. Und das am selbst ernannten Familientag. Also nichts wie los an diesem wunderschönen matschigen Tag.

Leider hatte es bei zwei Stunden nur bis zum Benther Berg gereicht. War auch besser so. So lange wie ich nicht mehr gefahren bin war das mit der Kondition klar, aber das die gesamte Beinkraft weg war, fand ich schon sch...

Aber nun zu meiner Enddeckung. Was ich sonst nur in irgendwelchen Bike Ausgaben gesehen habe ist mir auf den höchsten Punkt auf dem Benther begegnet. ...ein Mountain-Einrad-Fahrer. Cool. Ich schätze mal 2,5er Schlappen, Griff unterm Sitz und ein Bremshebel für die V-Brake. Sonst ein Biker wie du und ich. Nur die Schienbeinschoner stachen ins Auge. Lag wohl an den schönen Shimano Falt Pedalen.

War schon beeindruckt, dabei bin ich froh, wenn ich mit meinem Fully einigermaßen die Berge runter komme.

Na dann noch ein besinnlichen 2. Advent

Marius


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Dezember 2008)

Jo war schön heute im Wald. Nicht mal so matschig wie gedacht. Nur der Ladies Only war aufgeweicht wie immer.
Johann


----------



## Phil81 (7. Dezember 2008)

Aber auch nur der erste Teil. Ausklopfen der Klamoten hat heute völlig gereicht! Lange nicht mehr so sauber nach Hause gekommen


----------



## schappi (7. Dezember 2008)

und ich habe mich beim Spinning mit Techno Mucke und Runnings von Adriana quälen lassen.
wenn ich das gewusst hätte!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rot+wild (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend!

So, ich muss mich mal zu Wort melden!
Warum schafft ihr euch eigentlich Kinder an, die dann doch nur nerven????????
Ich habe selbst 3 Kinder und komme auch nicht mehr so oft in den Deister wie früher,
aber die Kinder haben ja wohl ein Recht darauf, Zeit mit Papa zu verbringen!
Ihr könnt jetzt natürlich gerne anfangen mich in der Luft zu zerreissen, wer frei von Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich gebe dir Recht 
Wenn du nur die Texte liest, muss dir der Hut hochgehen.
Die meisten dir hier schreiben, kennen sich inzwischen persönlich. Da bekommt der Text dann eine andere Note.

Mein großer fährt selbst gern in den Wald, aber heute war schwimmen dran. Doof ist für mich ist dann immer, dass er mir vom 3er Sachen vormacht, für die ich zu alt bin.

Also keine Sorge, wir haben unsere kleinen die zwischen 7 Wochen  und 22 Jahre sind suuper gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (7. Dezember 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> Leider hatte es bei zwei Stunden nur bis zum Benther Berg gereicht. War auch besser so. So lange wie ich nicht mehr gefahren bin war das mit der Kondition klar, aber das die gesamte Beinkraft weg war, fand ich schon sch...[/FONT]
> 
> Aber nun zu meiner Enddeckung. Was ich sonst nur in irgendwelchen Bike Ausgaben gesehen habe ist mir auf den höchsten Punkt auf dem Benther begegnet. ...ein Mountain-Einrad-Fahrer. Cool. Ich schätze mal 2,5er Schlappen, Griff unterm Sitz und ein Bremshebel für die V-Brake. Sonst ein Biker wie du und ich. Nur die Schienbeinschoner stachen ins Auge. Lag wohl an den schönen Shimano Falt Pedalen.
> 
> ...



Hi Marius,

so so, deswegen sahst du so zerknittert aus, wird schon wieder mit der Beinkraft . Der Reifen ist übrigens 'nen 3 Zoll und das Pedal ist ein DMR V8 Flat. 

Also Jungs, dann will ich mich mal outen. Weil ich mir nur noch einen Reifen leisten kann, sieht man mich nicht mehr so häufig im Deister. Aber jetzt will ich euch das Teil auch mal zeigen. 

bis die Tage matze


----------



## rot+wild (8. Dezember 2008)

okay, ist so akzeptiert!


----------



## taxifolia (8. Dezember 2008)

tja rot und wild, angesichts deines Forumbildes gibt es bei Dir wohl auch ein paar sublime Wünsche, die mit Kindern nur am Rande zu tun haben
Ich halte es für ehrlicher, den Vaterumstand auch mal zu bedauern, als so zu tun, als wäre man pausenlos glücklich darüber. Hat eines Deiner Myriaden Kinder übrigens am Samstag auch Deinen PDA zerstört ? 
Pebbles und roudy, ich bin bei euch; wollen wir nicht mal gemeinsam einen W.C. Fields Filmeabend machen ? oder ein paar Arschbomben im Schwimmbad neben gerade schwimmen-könnende Kinder platzieren ??
Samstag 11 Uhr Deisterbad.

taxi


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> oder ein paar Arschbomben im Schwimmbad neben gerade schwimmen-könnende Kinder platzieren ??
> Samstag 11 Uhr Deisterbad.
> 
> taxi



Tja, der Eine hat sublime erotische Wünsche, der andere hat eben Machtphantasien. 

Welche Art Kinder wollt gerade ihr drei Hungerhaken denn per Arschbombenattacke erschrecken? Die müssen aber schon arg vorverängstigt sein


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich kan ja mitkommen, dann wird die Bedrohung realer.
Gruß
Schappi

Exto 
wir beide haben es ja wieder gut wir können schon mit unseren Söhnen biken gehen ,die uns dann zeigen wie ungeschickt und grobmotorisch wir sind (aber vieleicht ist das auch nur die Rache für die Arschbomen in jungen Jahren... s. Machtphantasien oben...)


----------



## taxifolia (8. Dezember 2008)

exto, wir springen alle zusammen.
......heh, rot+wild, wenn ich ganz dicht an den Monitor herangehe, erkenne ich, dass das meine Frau ist auf Deinem Forumsbildchen- kannst Du mir das mal bitte erklären ?

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo papa's , mama's und solche, die's noch werden wollen/müssen (oder auch nicht ) oder was auch immer *schmunzel*

 bezgl. nightrides steh ich diese woche nicht zur verfügung 

 muß/darf mich auf freiwilliger weise abends um meinen nachwuchs kümmern 

 euch daher viel spaß im walde  

 für's wochenende hätte ich aber wieder zeit, falls was anstehen sollte, ich wäre dabei  

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag 11 Uhr Laube.


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo papa's , mama's und solche, die's noch werden wollen/müssen (oder auch nicht ) oder was auch immer *schmunzel*
> 
> bezgl. nightrides steh ich diese woche nicht zur verfügung
> 
> ...


aber Freitag abend hast du Zeit?
Alle kommen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (8. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr Laube.



Nee 10:30 sonst sitzen wir da wieder 30 min und ich muss dein Kettenblatt malträtieren.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Nee 10:30 sonst sitzen wir da wieder 30 min und ich muss dein Kettenblatt malträtieren.



verrückte Bettflüchlinge  
wie wärs mit Sonntag 10:30 BBW. da wär ich auch schon wach und es gibt für alle nen Kaffee vorweg.


----------



## schappi (8. Dezember 2008)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Marius,
> 
> so so, deswegen sahst du so zerknittert aus, wird schon wieder mit der Beinkraft . Der Reifen ist übrigens 'nen 3 Zoll und das Pedal ist ein DMR V8 Flat.
> 
> ...



cool
wie lange hast du denn gebraucht um das Teil im Flachen fahren zu können und wie lange danach für sturzfrei Geländefahrten?


----------



## Phil81 (8. Dezember 2008)

Das Einrad ist ja mal richtig geil 
Ist das Eigenbau? 



Ich wär ja auch für später aber dann werde ich mitten in der Nacht hochgeschreckt und erfahre das es doch früher losgeht. 

Ps. mich hat heute auf dem nach Hause weg eine Autofahrerin übersehn und einfach mal umgemäht. Ich hätte kein Licht gehabt und da hätte sie mich nicht gesehen. So eine voll aufgeblendete Wilma kann man schon mal übersehen. 

Die ist auch echt dunkel. Werde mir dann wohl für die Stadt lieber ne Betty ans Rad schrauben müssen. Besser zwei.

Aber zum Glück ist nix passiert ausser einer Schramme an der Schulter. Wird aber für die liebe Autofahrerin ein teuerer Spass werden. Vorfahrt genommen und einfach umgemäht.


----------



## marcx (8. Dezember 2008)

deinem bike gehts gut?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück ist nix passiert ausser einer Schramme an der Schulter. Wird aber für die liebe Autofahrerin ein teuerer Spass werden. Vorfahrt genommen und einfach umgemäht.



901 ick hör dir trappsen


----------



## rot+wild (8. Dezember 2008)

@taxifolia:
lass Dir das doch mal besser von deiner Frau erklären!

@exto
isch ábe garr kaine SUBLIME EROTISCHE Fanta´s, nur ganz Normale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2008)

@schappi: letztes Jahr im Herbst habe ich das erste Mal mit 'nen Kindereinrad so rumprobiert. Nach ein paar Tagen konnte ich damit ein paar Meter fahren. Im Frühjahr habe ich mir dann das Muni gekauft und bin etwas tiefer in das Thema eingestiegen. Mittlerweile komm ich im Benther Berg alle Trials halbwegs sturzfrei runter.  

@phil81: Das Teil ist eigentlich ein QU-AX Cross, nur schon ein bischen modifiziert. Die Bremsanlage ist Eigenbau. Normalerweise haben Muni's keine Cantisockel an der Gabel. Da ich aber die gute alte XT noch liegen hatte, habe ich einfach welche drangebraten. Sattel und Pedale sind auch nicht mehr orginal.


----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...wir beide haben es ja wieder gut wir können schon mit unseren Söhnen biken gehen ,die uns dann zeigen wie ungeschickt und grobmotorisch wir sind ...



... du sagst es. meiner geht aber leider nicht biken, sondern dirten siehe Fotos. Für so'n krassen Sch... bin ich definitiv zu alt.


----------



## taifun (8. Dezember 2008)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mittlerweile komm ich im Benther Berg alle Trials halbwegs sturzfrei runter.



Halbwegs meint.....auf hälfte verloren?  wirklich alle??

Und wie siehts aus mit dem hochkommen? Fahren oder tragen

Aber scheint schon ne coole sache zu sein...


----------



## McNim (8. Dezember 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> deinem bike gehts gut?


 

...das finde ich zu geil (verzeiht mir die Wortwahl) meine Freundin würde losschreien, aber so sind die Männer und ihre Spielzeuge

@ matze, das nächste mal, wenn wir uns mal auf den Benther oder im Deister treffen, dann müssen wir mal ein paar Meter fahren, bin ja mehr als gespannt, wie sowas live aussieht

Bis die Tage


----------



## marcx (8. Dezember 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> ...das finde ich zu geil (verzeiht mir die Wortwahl) meine Freundin würde losschreien, aber so sind die Männer und ihre Spielzeuge



Ja wie es dir geht hattest du ja geschrieben


----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2008)

wenn du wissen willst, wie so was aussieht, wenn man's kann, dann mußt du dir das hier ansehen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g.  meine Fahrkünste sind leider nicht annähernd so spektakulär.


----------



## McNim (8. Dezember 2008)

marcx schrieb:


> Ja wie es dir geht hattest du ja geschrieben


 

... das war ja nicht böse gemeint. Finde ich auch wichtiger, dass Phil81, "Gott sei dank", nicht mehr passiert ist aber ich heule auch immer wegen allem was am Bike kaputt geht. Und das wird von Frau Finanzministerin immer als nervig empfunden ...Schrammen, und andere Wunden muss man schon fast verschweigen, sonst gibt es wieder ne Woche Fahrverbot

Gute Besserung an Phil81, wollte nur mal deutlich machen, wie Bikeverrückt wir alle doch sind (...ich doch auch) ...und das ist auch gut so


----------



## McNim (8. Dezember 2008)

matzinski schrieb:


> wenn du wissen willst, wie so was aussieht, wenn man's kann, dann mußt du dir das hier ansehen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g.  meine Fahrkünste sind leider nicht annähernd so spektakulär.


 

...das Video ist der Hammer, sowas würde ich nicht mal ansatzweise mit meinem Bike schaffen (...die Brücke ist das Beste). Aber man(n) muss schon sagen, dass sieht schon ganz schön nach "Rührei" aus !


----------



## matzinski (8. Dezember 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Halbwegs meint.....auf hälfte verloren?  wirklich alle??
> 
> Und wie siehts aus mit dem hochkommen? Fahren oder tragen
> 
> Aber scheint schon ne coole sache zu sein...


was heißt alle, im Benther gibt es ja höchstens zwei einigermaßen spannende Trails. "Halbwegs" heißt, daß ich beide Trails fahrend bewältigen kann. Das heißt nicht, das ich dabei nicht auch hin und wieder auf die Fr.... falle. Der Benther schmeckt übrigens genauso wie der Deister.
Bergauf kann man nur gemäßigte Anstiege schaffen, die steilen Wege leider nicht. Vieleicht auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Dezember 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> ...aber ich heule auch immer wegen allem was am Bike kaputt geht. Und das wird von Frau Finanzministerin immer als nervig empfunden ...Schrammen, und andere Wunden muss man schon fast verschweigen, sonst gibt es wieder ne Woche Fahrverbot



alter schwede stehst du unter der pantoffel 

hast du keine schwarzgeldkonten


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Dezember 2008)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... du sagst es. meiner geht aber leider nicht biken, sondern dirten siehe Fotos. Für so'n krassen Sch... bin ich definitiv zu alt.



RESPEKT !



McNim schrieb:


> ... ...Schrammen, und andere Wunden muss man schon fast verschweigen, sonst gibt es wieder ne Woche Fahrverbot
> 
> Gute Besserung an Phil81, wollte nur mal deutlich machen, wie Bikeverrückt wir alle doch sind (...ich doch auch) ...und das ist auch gut so



Verschweigen muss ichs nicht, werde aber beschmunzelt. Wenns ernst ist bringe ich die ins Krankenhaus, wenn nicht hör auf zu jammern oder fahr langsamer. JAJA - Handballerin da hat man(n) es nicht leicht.


----------



## Phil81 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ne mir ist nix passiert. Ne schramme an der Schulter und an meiner Tasche ist ne Schnalle abgerissen. Das Rennrad hat zum glück nichts abbekommen. Ausser dem pedal und dem Lenker wo ein paar Kratzer dran sind.

Konnte mich irgendwie zur Seite schmeissen.

Durch das ganze Deister geballer hat man sich ja auch ne gewisse Sturztechnik zugelegt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Dezember 2008)

Projekt Fahrradfunzel da war noch was offen.

Komplett zerlegt:
(ist etwas verzerrt. Alle Teile liegen linksbündig




Das wird die Lampe:
Hinten noch ´ne Kappe drauf. Schalter in das Kabel und fertig.





Details: Den Schalter habe ich aus der Lampe geschraubt und werde ihn eingießen.
Gewicht 130 gr. Länge 70-90mm (mal sehen)
Ich hatte vor, irgendwas zu konstruieren, was die Lampenbauteile ganz läßt um daraus mal wieder ein Taschenlampe zu machen, Werde aber bei gefallen eine zweiet als T-Lampe ordern. Dann aber eher Romisen T5 oder T6.

Als Akkus habe ich den tollen BP945 mit 7000mAh, ein Racepack mit 9,6 V 2300mAh und 2 Racepacks mit 14,4V 800mAh. Das Ding frißt alles.


----------



## Jennfa (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja, manchmal ist man(n) im Wald besser aufgehoben . Das merke ich immer wieder wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad zur Uni gurke. Zum glück ist ja nix schlimmeres passiert.


----------



## Jennfa (8. Dezember 2008)

matzinski schrieb:


> wenn du wissen willst, wie so was aussieht, wenn man's kann, dann mußt du dir das hier ansehen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g.  meine Fahrkünste sind leider nicht annähernd so spektakulär.



Genial 

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder öfters zum Benther fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> alter schwede stehst du unter der pantoffel
> 
> hast du keine schwarzgeldkonten



Schön, dass der Single unter uns auch mal wieder ne Wortmeldung hat 

Hast du übrigens schon den "Bike Workshop 2009" gescannt? Seite 495 ff wird da ne komplette Cube-Fanboy-Collektion gelistet. Ich muss getehen: Geile Klamotten dabei! Nur wahrscheinlich schlecht für deinen Geldbeutel (Marens Kommentar). Aber halt!

Du hast ja Schwarzgeldkonten jenseits der Düsseldorfer Tabelle, gelle?

Was' n jetzt am WE? Sonntag 10:30h Laube? 11:00h BBW? Eigentlich egal, Hauptsache knastern... Aber mal wieder mit größerer Mannschaft. Kann ja nicht euer Ernst sein, dass ihr jetzt alle den ganzen Winter mit exotischen Dominas auf Spinnerbikes oder in irgend ner Chlorhölle verbringt...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich ich !

WE sollte gehen, ob Sa. oder So. ist noch offen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich ich !
> 
> WE sollte gehen, ob Sa. oder So. ist noch offen.



ich wär für 11.00 uhr laube  

da können wir gleich loslegen mit den üblichen sachen , 
und auch mal wieder die bmx-bahn mitnehmen  .

und ich muß nicht mit dem auto nach basche fahren


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Sa und So frei und wollt ne Runde drehen, wenn's Wetter einigermaßen geht. Das Gerutsche gestern war einfach zu geil. Ich werd ma gucken wie ihr euch verabredet.
Bis die Tage!


----------



## Phil81 (9. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag wär ich auch wieder dabei. Jetzt auch ohne angezogne Vorderadbremse 

11:00 ist aber ne Blöde zeit da stehen die Bahnfahrer so lange in der Kälte.
10:30 ist da günstiger


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Sonntag wär ich auch wieder dabei. Jetzt auch ohne angezogne Vorderadbremse
> 
> 11:00 ist aber ne Blöde zeit da stehen die Bahnfahrer so lange in der Kälte.
> 10:30 ist da günstiger


 

 bei euerem tempo könnt ihr ja den grabweg schonmal runter und wieder hoch


----------



## Phil81 (9. Dezember 2008)

Auch wieder wahr aber wenn ich dann mal kurz schieben muss brennt ja gleich der Baum


----------



## Flame-Blade (9. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab Sa und So frei und wollt ne Runde drehen, wenn's Wetter einigermaßen geht. Das Gerutsche gestern war einfach zu geil. Ich werd ma gucken wie ihr euch verabredet.
> Bis die Tage!



Vllt sieht man sich dann ja mal wieder "fahrend" im Wald...hoffe das ichs Sonntag irgendwie schaffe


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Dezember 2008)

10:30 an der Laube wäre besser, 11:00 geht aber auch. 
Ich bin jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## taxifolia (9. Dezember 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> verrückte Bettflüchlinge
> wie wärs mit Sonntag 10:30 BBW. da wär ich auch schon wach und es gibt für alle nen Kaffee vorweg.



Da  wär ich auch für- ist das mehrheitsfähig, sieht nicht so aus.

Matze, das mit dem Einrad ist ja beachtlich , da kann der chinesische Staatscirkus einpacken.
Sieht aber ein bischen unflüssig aus ( selbst bei Mr. Holm) und auf zwei Rädern ist es doch ein wenig schneller, oder ?

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 10:30 an der Laube wäre besser, 11:00 geht aber auch.
> Ich bin jedenfalls dabei.


 
wir haben uns eigentlich immer um 11.00 uhr getroffen ( das letzte jahr zumindest ) , was auch darin begründet ist, dass wir mit "unseren" familien noch am sonntagmorgen gemütlich  frühstücken können, und ja auch ca. 30 - 45 min anreise zum treffpunkt haben. daher denke ich, das der termin 10.30h etwas zu früh ist. :-(


----------



## matzinski (9. Dezember 2008)

taxi, das hat mit Zirkus wenig zu tun. Ich kann weder jonglieren noch Feuer spucken - und 'ne rote Pappnase setz ich mir auch nicht auf. 
Warum fährst du denn mit dem Bike den Berg rauf? Zu Fuß ginge es doch auch schneller.


----------



## taxifolia (9. Dezember 2008)

..da scheiden sich die Geister, für mich ist schnell bergab und flüssig um die Ecken fahren und vielleicht ein bischen Fliegen der Spaß an der Freud´. Bergauf ist nur notwendig, aber was erzähl ich das einem, der den Bollerweg vom Nienstedter Pass zum Pass Richtung Westen ( Name ist mir entfallen) b e r  g a u f gern fährt

Amen


----------



## matzinski (9. Dezember 2008)

... das hast du wohl nicht vergessen, daß du mit uns da mal rauf mußtest.  Mach dir nichts draus. Ich fahr auch gern schnell irgendwo runter. Aber zu einfach sollte es auch nicht sein. Sonst wird's langweilig.


----------



## McNim (9. Dezember 2008)

...mal eine Frage an Alle

habe gerade in den Forumbilder herumgeklickt und gesehen, das wohl mal ein Fahrtechnikkurs im Deister gab.

Hat eine ne Ahnung wann, wo und was für welche Kurse hier bei uns angeboten werden die zu empfehlen sind?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, lohn sowas oder eher nicht. Ich weiß schon was von Schappi, Exto und Hoerman kommt ...vergiss den Kurs... einfach fahren, fahren und fahren 

Marius


----------



## Phil81 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag auf nen Nightride? Wollte dort mal ein zwei Trails fahren. aber definitiv kein Grenzweg


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> ...mal eine Frage an Alle
> 
> habe gerade in den Forumbilder herumgeklickt und gesehen, das wohl mal ein Fahrtechnikkurs im Deister gab.
> 
> ...



Ne Fahrtechnikkurs ist schon gut.
Wir hatten mal einen Kurs organisiert und der Trainer ist zu uns in der Deister gekommen und wir haben auf dem Grabweg und im Dropland trainiert. Das ist schon gut aber danach heißt es üben üben üben. 
Das hat der Andreas Löhr gemacht:
http://www.rideon-biking.de/

Wenn man 8 Gleichgesinnte zusammenbekommt kommt der auch zu uns in den Deister

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag auf nen Nightride? Wollte dort mal ein zwei Trails fahren. aber definitiv kein Grenzweg



Wo wolltest du den Fahren?
als alternative hätte ich Treffpunkt BBW anzubieten. Homer würde bestimmt auch mitkommen un in der Gegend gibt es ein paar NR fähige Strecken.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Dezember 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> ...mal eine Frage an Alle
> 
> habe gerade in den Forumbilder herumgeklickt und gesehen, das wohl mal ein Fahrtechnikkurs im Deister gab.
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Kurs mitgemacht und fand Ihn gut, bis es wieder was gibt solltest du das Geld in alc.freies Weizen investieren und mit hoerman, Schappi, exto, Evil in den Wald fahren und an bestimmten Stellen üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (9. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag auf nen Nightride? Wollte dort mal ein zwei Trails fahren. aber definitiv kein Grenzweg



In punkto Nightride,hätte da was nettes dazu

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170280491246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Dezember 2008)

@Hoerman: Dann wie gehabt immer um 11.00 

Diesen Sonntag können wir von mir aus aber auch am BBW losfahren, wenn taxi und Homer sonst nicht mitkommen.

Die S-Bahn kommt um 11:07 in Barsinghausen an, also vielleicht 11:15 Treffen am BBW?
Johann


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2008)

ich wäre auch für BBW.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (9. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wo wolltest du den Fahren?
> als alternative hätte ich Treffpunkt BBW anzubieten. Homer würde bestimmt auch mitkommen un in der Gegend gibt es ein paar NR fähige Strecken.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Da bin ich relativ offen. Aber bergab sollten es für mich schon Trails sein. Aber die gibt es ja auf der Deisterseite auch.

BBW ist für mich auch kein Problem ist ja von der SBahn nen Katzensprung.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich wäre auch für BBW.
> Gruß
> Schappi



dann müssen wir ja auto fahren  

nein !!  ich bin für laube und im dropland und der bmx-bahn üben. 

außerdem find ich die trails im ostdeister schöner


----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann müssen wir ja auto fahren
> 
> nein !!  ich bin für laube und im dropland und der bmx-bahn üben.
> 
> außerdem find ich die trails im ostdeister schöner



Duu Zicke Duuu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da bin ich relativ offen. Aber bergab sollten es für mich schon Trails sein. Aber die gibt es ja auf der Deisterseite auch.
> 
> BBW ist für mich auch kein Problem ist ja von der SBahn nen Katzensprung.



Auf der Seite gibt es ein paar sehr schöne NR Trails,
Und mit der S-Bahn bist du bis 19:15 Uhr am BBW,
Dann lass uns um 19:30 Uhr am Donnerstag am BBW treffen

Schappi


----------



## toschi (9. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...Was' n jetzt am WE? Sonntag 10:30h Laube? 11:00h BBW? Eigentlich egal, Hauptsache knastern... Aber mal wieder mit größerer Mannschaft...


Ist die Laube gemeint, oder gibts auch ne Kneipe die so heisst? 

Gruss toschi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Ist die Laube gemeint, oder gibts auch ne Kneipe die so heisst?
> 
> Gruss toschi



falls wir uns da treffen sollten, ist das genau die


----------



## toschi (9. Dezember 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Dezember 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Ist die Laube gemeint, oder gibts auch ne Kneipe die so heisst?
> 
> Gruss toschi



Hey, das ist doch ein Bild vom ersten Deisterkreisel oder ?
-
Üben auf BMX, Grab, Dropl. fänd ich auch Klasse (wenn keine Blätter liegen ). Verbunden mit etwas mehr flowigem Trailfahren.
->@McNim => Fahrtechnik !

Aber auch RT,Klo, Schmierseife und Co. (wenn keine Blätter liegen ).
Habe noch keine Freigabe für Sa oder So, richte mich dann aber nach der Mehrheit.

Die Welt hat das erste Mal das Licht meiner Funzel erblickt.
Hui !!


----------



## taxifolia (10. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hoerman: Dann wie gehabt immer um 11.00
> 
> Diesen Sonntag können wir von mir aus aber auch am BBW losfahren, wenn taxi und Homer sonst nicht mitkommen.
> 
> ...



Nur aus verhandlungstaktischen Gründen sage ich, dass ich nicht mitkomme, wenn `s die Laube wird.
Nein, nein, ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an, votiere aber für BBW mit vorherigem Kaffeetrinken und anschließendem Mittag- und Abendessen bei Homer 

Kann aber auch kurzfristige Absage in Frage kommen wg. langsam abklingender Erkältung- geholt im S C H W I M M  B A D ??


----------



## bergaufkämpfer (10. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ich wäre auch für BBW.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Moin,bin neu hier....wo ist den BBW?? Wäre gerne dabei


----------



## taxifolia (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo bergaufkämpfer, BBW steht für Besucherbergwerk in Barsinghausen, wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz bei der Polizei und Feuerwehr. Fürs Navi: Polizei hat Hinterkampstr. 6A als Anschrift.
Parken ist problemlos möglich.


taxi


----------



## Jennfa (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich + Freund wären am Sonntag auch dabei. Laube wäre toll, füge mich aber auch der Mehrheit. 

@taxi
pack die Sonnenbrille ein, es kommt was pinkes 

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Laube wäre toll ...Grüße Jennfa


 
dito *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Auf der Seite gibt es ein paar sehr schöne NR Trails,
> Und mit der S-Bahn bist du bis 19:15 Uhr am BBW,
> Dann lass uns um 19:30 Uhr am Donnerstag am BBW treffen
> 
> Schappi



Hallo Phil81
ich muß für Donnerstag leider absagen, habe eben einen späten Termin für Donnerstag reinbekommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich + Freund wären am Sonntag auch dabei. Laube wäre toll, füge mich aber auch der Mehrheit.
> @taxi
> pack die Sonnenbrille ein, es kommt was pinkes
> Grüße Jennfa


 
Ich will Farbe + Litevilles sehen. (Phil, Lucky, Epi ??)
Also 11:00 Laube (davor Bredenbeck - Taternpfahl)


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich will Farbe + Litevilles sehen. (Phil, Lucky, Epi ??)
> Also 11:00 Laube (davor Bredenbeck - Taternpfahl)



Mir tränen die Augen, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ihr eine coole Truppe werdet und was ihr sicherlich alles fahren werdet.... Und das es fast schon ein Liteville Treffen werden könnte ( natürlich farbenfroh!) 
Aber ich bin noch bis Mittwoch nächste Woche raus. Naja und ein paar Tage danach ...... PROST!

Bis denn bald mal wieder fahrender Weise im Wald!

L-L-03


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Mir tränen die Augen, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ihr eine coole Truppe werdet und was ihr sicherlich alles fahren werdet.... Und das es fast schon ein Liteville Treffen werden könnte ( natürlich farbenfroh!)
> Aber ich bin noch bis Mittwoch nächste Woche raus. Naja und ein paar Tage danach ...... PROST!
> 
> Bis denn bald mal wieder fahrender Weise im Wald!
> ...


 
wie müssen wir dich denn dann ansprechen : oberoberpolizeipolizist )   ?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie müssen wir dich denn dann ansprechen : oberoberpolizeipolizist )   ?



Hört sich gut an!!!!!! Nehm ich....


----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Mir tränen die Augen, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ihr eine coole Truppe werdet und was ihr sicherlich alles fahren werdet.... Und das es fast schon ein Liteville Treffen werden könnte ( natürlich farbenfroh!)
> Aber ich bin noch bis Mittwoch nächste Woche raus. Naja und ein paar Tage danach ...... PROST!
> 
> Bis denn bald mal wieder fahrender Weise im Wald!
> ...



Das hört sich nach Endspurt an!

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass dich die Power nicht auf den letzten Metern verlässt 

Edit sacht: Ich wär übrigens auch für Laube. 10 oder halb elf ist egal. Ich würd noch jemanden mitbringen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Dezember 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Mir tränen die Augen, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ihr eine coole Truppe werdet und was ihr sicherlich alles fahren werdet.... Und das es fast schon ein Liteville Treffen werden könnte ( natürlich farbenfroh!)
> Aber ich bin noch bis Mittwoch nächste Woche raus. Naja und ein paar Tage danach ...... PROST!
> 
> Bis denn bald mal wieder fahrender Weise im Wald!
> ...


 
Wir fahren für dich mit 
Demnächst wird die LV Gruppe im Wald ja noch größer, dann erweitert dein Grün die Farbpalette.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2008)

Nicht läger Lucky Luke sondern:
Marshall Wyatt Earp!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyatt_Earp


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach Endspurt an!
> 
> Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass dich die Power nicht auf den letzten Metern verlässt



Danke!
Power kann ich ganz gut gebrauchen.
 5 Tage hintereinander a 5 Stunden Klausur ist schon ein Brett........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach Endspurt an!
> 
> Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass dich die Power nicht auf den letzten Metern verlässt
> 
> Edit sacht: Ich wär übrigens auch für Laube. 10 oder halb elf ist egal. Ich würd noch jemanden mitbringen...



dAs hört sich ja nach einer Mehrheit für die Laube an. Dann komm ich da auch hin. wtterbericht sieht kühl und trocken aus.

Wann treffen wir uns nun? Da sollten wir uns nach den s-Bahnfahrern richten. Ich schlage vor die S-Bahnfahrer nehmen den Zug der um 9:55 in Lemmie ist (ca 10:00 Uhr Wennigsen)

Steigen im Lemmie aus, dann stosse ich in Sorsum dazu, dann holen wir Roudy um 10:15 in Bredenbeck am Forsthaus ab und fahren gmeinsam zur Laube hoch um so gegen 10:50 Uhr an der Laube zu sein.
Hoerman kommst du zur Laube oder zum Taternpfahl?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman kommst du zur Laube oder zum Taternpfahl?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
taternpfahl , bin gg. 10.30 dort


----------



## Phil81 (10. Dezember 2008)

Laube um 11:00 geht klar!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Dezember 2008)

@schappi: Dann treffen wir dich um 9:55 + ein paar Minuten in Sorsum? Wo da?


----------



## taxifolia (10. Dezember 2008)

Laube ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





taxi


----------



## Phil81 (10. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Laube !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind aber noch bei Sonntag, oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wir sind aber noch bei Sonntag, oder?


 
Ja.
Haben wir schon einen Konsens was in der Zeit passiert?
Dreck´n´Drop ?
Ich würd´ gern Grab&Co nicht nur schnell mal runterbügeln, sondern an den Angststellen etwas in mich und dann aus mir raus gehen.
Stichwort Fahrtechnik-Seminar.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## hexxagon (10. Dezember 2008)

@roudy

Wie weit bist du mit deiner Lampenbastellei? Meine Aurora ist inzwischen auch da. Ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich eine Endkappe drehe(n lasse), und den Schalter in die Zuleitung lege. Ich muss (werde) aber vermutlich noch warten bis die andere KSQ von KD da ist. Dann muss ich mal schauen wie die angesteuert wird. Die Leitung wird dann in der Mitte der Kappe durch eine Bohrung geführt. Die ist aber nicht dargestellt 

Das hier wird die Kappe: (Nicht nach Norm gezeichnet, da ich Linux und ein freies CAD-Programm benutze   Durchmesser und ° werden z.B. nicht angezeigt... naja)





Nächste Woche werde ich sie wohl fertig machen, dann schaue ich wie die Kappe passt. Die Maße habe ich von dem Batterieschacht abgenommen. Ich hoffe, dass das so passt!


----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @schappi: Dann treffen wir dich um 9:55 + ein paar Minuten in Sorsum? Wo da?



Am Ortseingang, am Sportplatz
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Laube !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir werden euch Laubenpiper am Freitag sowas von unter den Tisch saufen, daß Ihr am Sonntag noch flach liegt. Dann ist die Mehrheit wieder beim BBW


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Dezember 2008)

hexxagon schrieb:


> @roudy
> 
> Wie weit bist du mit deiner Lampenbastellei? Meine Aurora ist inzwischen auch da. Ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich eine Endkappe drehe(n lasse), und den Schalter in die Zuleitung lege. Ich muss (werde) aber vermutlich noch warten bis die andere KSQ von KD da ist. Dann muss ich mal schauen wie die angesteuert wird. Die Leitung wird dann in der Mitte der Kappe durch eine Bohrung geführt. Die ist aber nicht dargestellt
> 
> ...



Stand 70%
Kappe = noch ohne Lösung in Ermangelung einer Drehbank. Wenn du eine mehr drehst, hätte ich Interesse. Auf jeden Fall Kabelaustritt hinten.
Schalter = erstmal ohne (100% Dauerfeuer), "später" ebenfalls extern.
KSQ = bleibt erstmal original auch wenn mich der Wirkungsgrad von angeblich nur 56% geschockt hat.
Aber hier liegen genug Akkus um das zu kompensieren.
Kriegst du die mit 1%-35%-100% ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ja.
> Haben wir schon einen Konsens was in der Zeit passiert?
> Dreck´n´Drop ?
> Ich würd´ gern Grab&Co nicht nur schnell mal runterbügeln, sondern an den Angststellen etwas in mich und dann aus mir raus gehen.
> ...



wir können ja schon samstag ein wenig üben


----------



## hexxagon (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die wird es werden. Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob die Stufen off - low - mid -high sind oder nur die letzteren 3. Dann müsste ich einen Schalter nehmen. Bei erster Variante wäre ja ein öffnender Taster ganz schön.
Ich werde mir jetzt allerdings erstmal einen Schnurzwischenschalter (Ein - Aus, also auch erstmal eine Stufe  ) besorgen. Der wird dann mit einem Gummihandschuhfinger und Schrumpfschlauch dicht gemacht  Dann muss ich wenn die KSQ da ist evtl noch umbauen, aber das ist ja kein Problem. 

Bei der Kappe ist es im übrigen schön, dass der Wärmetransport zwischen der Messinghülse und dem Gehäuse gewährleistet bleibt. Noch etwas Wärmeleitpaste in das Gewinde und innen in der Kappe und dann müsste das ganz ordentlich funktionieren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2008)

http://vimeo.com/2407641

hoffe, wir haben am sonntag besseres wetter


----------



## McNim (10. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> -
> Üben auf BMX, Grab, Dropl. fänd ich auch Klasse (wenn keine Blätter liegen ). Verbunden mit etwas mehr flowigem Trailfahren.
> ->@McNim => Fahrtechnik !


 

...Hallo Roudy, BMX bin ich sogar paar mal gesprungen, bis ich mich mal gepackt habe (ist jetzt wahrscheinlich nur ne Kopfsache). Grabweg finde ich persönlich super, nachdem ich da immer schneller fahre wird das Ding auch immer interessanter. Aber Dropland, trau ich mich noch nicht, hab Angst um meine Felgen ...hab außerdem auch noch keine Schoner, dann ist die Hemmschwelle bestimmt auch geringer.

Das alles fahren, bei den Temperaturen, dem Matsch und dem Laub?

Währe ja fast mitgekommen, aber der Sonntag ist ja selbsternnter Familientag meiner Freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (10. Dezember 2008)

Schön, Sonntag Laube klingt super! Sind um 11 oben! Student sein bringt gewisse Vorteile bezüglich der Tagesplanung mit sich, da war heut Mittag mal ne Runde im Deister drin. Bei der Laube liegt noch ne kleine Schneeschicht . Aufm Barbie ist die obere Schlammschicht schon angetrocknet, der hat schon wieder richtig spaß gemacht...schade dass ich da noch nix springe  . Grab war auch toll. Die BMX Bahn war noch sehr rutschig, wobei ich ja eh nur den ersten klitzekleinen supermini Sprung mitnehme . 

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Student sein bringt gewisse Vorteile bezüglich der Tagesplanung mit sich, da war heut Mittag mal ne Runde im Deister drin.
> Grüße Jennfa


Neid


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2008)

McNim schrieb:


> ...
> Währe ja fast mitgekommen, aber der Sonntag ist ja selbsternnter Familientag meiner Freundin



  "schön ist es auf der welt zu sein, sprach der single  zu den bikerlein" 

man(n) könnte ja auch mal kurzerhand den samstag zum frauen- ähhh familientag machen (ausnahmsweise natürlich nur , schließlich ist ja bald schon weihnachten)


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/2407641
> 
> hoffe, wir haben am sonntag besseres wetter


für so ein Wetter gibt es doch https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html


----------



## Phil81 (10. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/2407641
> 
> hoffe, wir haben am sonntag besseres wetter



Wenn das Wetter wird wie im Video hoffentlich nicht


----------



## schappi (10. Dezember 2008)

Wetter wird Sonntag gut:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PRG=citybild


----------



## Phil81 (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine neue Bremsscheibe und die Marriechen Trippel sind gestern angekommen. Endlich ohne Dauerbremsen wieder fahren.

Das mit dem einige Stellen üben fände ich gar nicht so schlecht. Gerade am Dropland könnte ich einiges Ausprobieren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Das mit dem einige Stellen üben fände ich gar nicht so schlecht. Gerade am Dropland könnte ich einiges Ausprobieren.


 
ich weiß auch was *hihi*


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> ... und die Marriechen Trippel sind gestern angekommen. Endlich ohne Dauerbremsen wieder fahren.



Grip wird allgemein stark überbewertet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Grip wird allgemein stark überbewertet...



Sprach der Altmeister des kontrollierten Sturzes.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd heut abend auch nicht mitfahren. Heute ist der einzige Familienabend in dieser Woche


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sprach der Altmeister des kontrollierten Sturzes.



Auch wenn ich öfter mal an der Erde anschlage: Ich bin bei Nässe immer schneller als ihr . Und wenn ihr mich doch mal versägt (eines fernen Tages), kann ich mir ja immer noch diese Klebe-Schluffen kaufen.

Gooey Glooey  Hört sich n bisschen an, wie Uhu to go...


----------



## schappi (11. Dezember 2008)

als ich noch so jung und stürmisch war wie du da habe ich auch kein UHU to go gebraucht, aber mit zunehmender Senilität wird man sicherheitsbewußter und fährt MM mit GG und trägt FF mit 661.
Bis Sonntag
sagt Schappi


----------



## matzinski (12. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ... und fährt MM mit GG und trägt FF mit 661.


----------



## matzinski (12. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Am Ortseingang, am Sportplatz
> Gruß
> Schappi


 ich werde versuchen um 10:00 auch da zu sein (auf 2 Rädern).
gruß matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> ...Marriechen Trippel...


 
Gummifetisch

Alle !


----------



## Phil81 (12. Dezember 2008)

Aber Hallo Matschige Frauen in Gummi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du dann auch noch, wie meine, Mary heißen. 2x


----------



## schappi (12. Dezember 2008)

Roudy 
was macht eigentlich der Bau deiner Phaserwaffe.
Hast du schon erste Löcher bei Versuchen in gegenüberliegende Hauswände geschmolzen?
Kommst du heute abend das Teil mitbringen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Dezember 2008)

Roudy:

was macht eigentlich das Logo, Aufkleber, Shirts usw 

Nicht nur an die Funzel denken 

Gruß
DHF

P.S schappi: mein Brenner ist auch schon auf dem Luftwege


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2008)

Homer, firefighter, marcx, scotty!
kommt ihr Sonntag auch?


----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja wer kommt jetzt morgen alles.
Habe so langsam den Überblick verloren.
Bitte alle mal melden, nicht das wir einen Nachzügler vergessen
Treffen 10:50 an der Laube.
Taxi was macht eine Rüsselseuch? Hat die gestrige Intensivbehandlung mit  alkoholischem Heißgetränk geholfen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## exto (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich auch. Bringe noch jemanden mit. Also benehmt euch!


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Dezember 2008)

komme auch, aber alleine bzw. mit fritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich auch. Bringe noch jemanden mit. Also benehmt euch!



Huuu,
muss ich da vorher mein Bike putzen?
Bis Morgen.
Bin schon auf das pinke LV gespannt

Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2008)

Alle S-Bahn Fahrer:
S1 9:33 ab Hbf.
Ich bin im vorderen Fahrradabteil.
Johann


----------



## Jennfa (13. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind auch dabei, mit den beiden LVs . Wir bringen evtl. noch Leute mit...die fahren dann aber gleich mit uns vom Parkplatz Waldkater los. War die Tage ja schön trocken und für morgen siehts auch gut aus . 

Bis morgen an der Laube


----------



## schappi (13. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir sind auch dabei, mit den beiden LVs . Wir bringen evtl. noch Leute mit...die fahren dann aber gleich mit uns vom Parkplatz Waldkater los. War die Tage ja schön trocken und für morgen siehts auch gut aus .
> 
> Bis morgen an der Laube



Kommt ihr mit dem Auto oder der Bahn?
Wenn Bahn, dann Steigt schon Lemmie aus und fahrt mit uns über Bredenbeck hoch zur Laube, das hat den Vorteil daß man schon warm ist wenn die erste Steigung kommt

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (13. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...das hat den Vorteil daß man schon warm ist wenn die erste Steigung kommt
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Das stimmt, wir haben uns allerdings angewöhnt mit dem Auto anzureisen  und müssen uns dann wohl zur Laube hoch warm strampeln . 

Bis morgen 10:50 an der Laube


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> War die Tage ja schön trocken und für morgen siehts auch gut aus .
> 
> Bis morgen an der Laube



war heute schon unterwegs. allerdings nur wald - und forstwege. um die laube rum ist alles weiss. aber nur rauhreif. der kammweg hat an einigen stellen eis , ist aber alles gut fahrbar. wege waren sonst trocken. also beste bedingungen für morgen


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Homer, firefighter, marcx, scotty!
> kommt ihr Sonntag auch?



wäre gerne mal wieder im deister geradelt kann aber nicht da eltern zum essen eingeladen sind von meiner besseren hälfte das konnte ich nicht mehr verschieben


----------



## McNim (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo auch,

da ich morgen ja nicht mit euch fahren kann, war ich heute schon mal unterwegs. Kann mich Hoermann nur anschließen. Als kleiner Tip: zieht euch warm an, da oben sind es bis zu -2° !

Habe heute auf dem Raketentrail edliches an Stolperfallen zur Seite geschafft. Dann kamen mir noch drei Jungs in grüner Einheitskluft entgegen. Die haben auch schon einiges weggeräumt, und so wie die aussahen, wollten die auch noch einiges bauen

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es der Klo- oder der Schmierseifentrail ist, da wo der Sprung in die kleine Kurve mit Anliger geht. Da liegen noch richtig dicke Stämme herum. Tut mir leid, aber ich hatte da auch keine Lust mehr.

Was die Heisterburg angeht, kommt man gut druch. Die paar kleinen Dinger da könnt ihr drüber weg.

Also, warm anziehen und aufpassen. Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal wieder an einem Samstag wo ich auch noch Zeit habe.

Gruß

Marius


----------



## exto (13. Dezember 2008)

Hach, der Winter hat ja irgendwie auch seine schönen Seiten...

Ich frickel jetzt schon seit Tagen an meinem Hardtail rum. Hab den Rahmen mal mit 150er Schleifpapier bekannt gemacht und quasi die Macken der letzten 16  Jahre "rauspoliert". Ist ne sehr interessante Optik geworden

Ordinäre LX V-Brakes lassen sich auf die Art auch hervorragend tunen. Sehen jetzt im aktuellen RAW-Look aus,wie mörder-hightech-Teile. Dazu -ebenfalls "angerawte" Avid Speeddial Bremshebel. Gebürsteter Stahlvorbau und Pepperoni-Starrgabel waren ja vorher schon verbaut.

Nächste Woche bringt der Postmann noch ne Kurbel, Singlespeed-Umbauteile und - Reifen für Männer - Racing Ralfs in 2.25. 

Das Ganze sollte sich dann mit deutlich unter 9 Kilo und 36/18 Übersetzung (36/14 für's Flachland) einigermaßen ordentlich bewegen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja wer kommt jetzt morgen alles.
> Habe so langsam den Überblick verloren.
> Bitte alle mal melden, nicht das wir einen Nachzügler vergessen
> Treffen 10:50 an der Laube.
> ...


bin nach Warmlaufphase über Benther und Gerdener um 10:00 in sorsum. Soll ich irgend jemand auf der Strecke auflesen? (warscheinlich nicht) 
bis morgen matze


----------



## taifun (13. Dezember 2008)

Bin leider nicht dabei,

11:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät,da um 12:00 Uhr zum Essen eingeladen bin.

werde mich deshalb schon um 09:00 Uhr aufs Rad begeben und meine Runden drehen

Hätte das pinke auch gerne gesehen
Allen viel Spaß..next time again


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Dezember 2008)

Klaaaar das ihr alle nur das pinke Rad sehen wollt  ihr alten Schwerenöter. Das nette Mädl gibts quasi kostenlos dazu. Ich bin später bei euch und klingle dann kurz durch.


----------



## _Sync_ (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei. Johann, ich denke, dass ich da schon im Zug bin.


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Dezember 2008)

Mist, so schöne Bedingungen im Wald und ich bin raus.
Donnerstagmorgen hat mir mein Zahnarzt nen schön entzündeten Backenzahn gezogen mit ner ordentlichen Zyste dran, den er mir noch unbedingt zeigen musste. Ekligst, die Vorstellung das man sowas im Mund hatte, äh.
Unabhängig davon hab ich dann abends noch ne fette Grippe bekommen und bin jetzt krankgeschrieben, und das bei dem Wetter!
Also viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## taifun (14. Dezember 2008)

evel Knievel schrieb:


> mist, So Schöne Bedingungen Im Wald Und Ich Bin Raus.
> Donnerstagmorgen Hat Mir Mein Zahnarzt Nen Schön Entzündeten Backenzahn Gezogen Mit Ner Ordentlichen Zyste Dran, Den Er Mir Noch Unbedingt Zeigen Musste. Ekligst, Die Vorstellung Das Man Sowas Im Mund Hatte, äh.
> Unabhängig Davon Hab Ich Dann Abends Noch Ne Fette Grippe Bekommen Und Bin Jetzt Krankgeschrieben, Und Das Bei Dem Wetter!
> Also Viel Spaß Morgen!



*gute Besserung Steffen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!
 und bis nachher!


----------



## taxifolia (14. Dezember 2008)

..auferstanden aus Ruinen....,
hab den Freitagabend doch überlebt, muß von Homer nur noch wissen wie. Grog macht einen zum Wrack.

Wann gedenkt die Waldkaterfraktion dort zu starten, fahre auch von da los.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Jennfa (14. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind so gegen 10 am Parkplatz, machen die Räder fix klar und los. Bis gleich 

Gruß Jennfa


----------



## taxifolia (14. Dezember 2008)

SUUUUUUPER,

ich fahre um 10:30 ( bischen knapp) auf den Waldkaterparkplatz, das Telefon klingelt ich erfahre, dass ich sofort wieder umdrehen darf, weil der Großteils des Personals der BH heute keinen Bock hat oder krank ist- alles auf Start.
Vorher habe ich mich noch an dem silbernen Wolfsburger Multivan ( WOB R xxxx) ausgetobt, (Litevilleaufkleber, Fahrradbrücke) Luft raus, Reifen platt das volle Frust-Neid-  Programm.
Leider waren schappi und sammy " momentary not available", habt ( oder wartet noch) nicht auf mich.

Viel Spaß.

taxi


----------



## paul.lahner (14. Dezember 2008)

hallöle,

wollte dienstag zum deister,wie war s denn heute,sind die trails gut zu fahren???


----------



## schappi (14. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..auferstanden aus Ruinen....,
> hab den Freitagabend doch überlebt, muß von Homer nur noch wissen wie. Grog macht einen zum Wrack.
> 
> Wann gedenkt die Waldkaterfraktion dort zu starten, fahre auch von da los.
> ...



Kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, das du uns im Fahrradabteil der S- Bahn an den Haltegriffen an der Decke einen (sehr gekonnt) vorgeturnt hats?
Kreuzhang und Überschlag.


Waren heute 12 Leute im Deister!
War ne coole Truppe und wir hatten víel Spass. Haben am Droppland und BMX Bahn ne Trainingssession eingelegt und dann noch Farn Und Frankweg gefahren.
Das pinke LV sieht in Natur richtig süß aus psst gut zu Jenfa. Ich hoffe ihr beiden kommt jetzt öfter mit. Hat auch den Altersschnitt gesenkt.
Demnächst haben wir ja wieder einen der über den Berg ist

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (14. Dezember 2008)

War richtig cool heute. Man war ja auch fast nicht dreckig. 

Nächstes mal ist der Doubel fällig


----------



## schappi (14. Dezember 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hallöle,
> 
> wollte dienstag zum deister,wie war s denn heute,sind die trails gut zu fahren???



Hallo Paul,
die Trails sind alle recht gut zu fahren (in höheren Lagen war sogar Dauerfrost) es gibt nur relativ wenige Schlammlöcher.
wg deiner Anfrage: North Shores sind mir im Deister z.ZT nicht bekannt. Es gab mal ein paar kleine auf der Südseite hinter der Heisterburg, aber ich glaube die sind nicht mehr gepflegt worden.
Es wird auch im Augenblick auf solche Bauwerke verzichtet, weil das garantiert Ärger mit den Förstern gibt.
Nur Tweety hat das noch nicht so richtig kapiert.

schau mal an der BMX Bahn vorbei, da kann man sich mit Sprüngen austoben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (14. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..auferstanden aus Ruinen....,
> hab den Freitagabend doch überlebt, muß von Homer nur noch wissen wie. Grog macht einen zum Wrack.
> Gruß
> taxi




Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse du hast (nach dem 5. Grog)uns allen einen Tannenbaum versprochen. Fällt das jetzt unter retrograde Amnesie oder kann ich darauf bauen (ich habe nämlich noch keinen)

Das war ein wirklich wunderschöner Tag im Wald heute. wie die Sonnenstrahlen so schräg durch die Tannen gefallen sind und im Dunst richtige Lichtbahnen gezeichnet haben.
Irgendwie hast du aber auch immer Pech, wenn mal was los ist bist du verhindert.

@Exto
hast du Marens Chef gut wieder nach Hause bekommen und haben wir dich auch nicht blamiert? 1000hm dürften für ein gute Bettschwere reichen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Dezember 2008)

Puuh, das war hart und lustig heute.
So viele LV´s in freier Wildbahn 
Bei mir standen 1095Hm mit Brutto 5:20 und Fahrzeit 4:45 auf der Uhr.

Ekelig war zuhause, dass mein Unterhemd schon am Schorf auf der Schulter festklebte.
Irgendwie war die Bodenprobe doch heftiger, die Schulter schmerzt und atmen macht auch nich´ so richtig Spass.

Egal, bin ja lange nicht gefallen.
Danke für die Klasse Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (14. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> SUUUUUUPER,...Vorher habe ich mich noch an dem silbernen Multivan ( XXX R xxxx) ausgetobt, (Litevilleaufkleber, Fahrradbrücke) Luft raus, Reifen platt das volle Frust-Neid-  Programm...


Und ich habe mich schon gewundert warum ich nach Haus doppelt so lange brauchte, muss ich morgen wohl gleich mal zu ReifenHenning, gib mal eben Deine Keditkartennummer .

War ne schöne Runde aber über die Hömes bin ich erstaunt, hätte so mit 500 gerechnet .
Waren es bei uns bestimmt auch, sind ja vom Waldkater gestartet .

Ich komm wieder keine Frage .

Gruss toschi


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt bestimmt die ganze Zeit dieses helle Ding am Himmel gesehen, oder? Ich auch, wenn ich mal aus dem Fenster geguckt habe nachdem ich mal von der Couch aufgestanden bin.
Aaaaah, ich krieg immer noch Anfälle!!!
Taxi, würdest du mich vertreten, wenn ich meinen Kollegen erschlage, der mich angesteckt hat? Ich weiß nämlich wer es war, denn es sind bei uns 6-8 Leute krank!
Gut, dann nächste Woche!


----------



## Jennfa (14. Dezember 2008)

War echt genial heute. Es hat richitg spaß gemacht mit euch allen...dann noch das absolut tolle Wetter, trockene Trails. Respekt den Springern . Bei mir dauert das wohl noch etwas. Wir werden jetzt sicherlich öfters dazustoßen, nachdem ich die Panik überwunden hab bergauf die Jungs aufzuhalten. Es wird ja immer auf alle gewartet . Bin jetzt total k.o., aber glücklich . Danke für die Übungen am Grabweg @ Schappi.

Grüße und bis bald
Jennfa


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Dezember 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> muss ich morgen wohl gleich mal zu Reifen Henning, gib mal eben Deine Keditkartennummer .



Schleichwerbung hier  aber den kenne ich  der hat doch unsere Snap-on Maschinen  Schleichwerbung aus


----------



## taxifolia (14. Dezember 2008)

@evel: Ich vertrete Dich- keine Sorge- unverschämt, dass der so verrotzt zur Arbeit kommt- hätte der keinen Grog trinken können, ab 5 Stück hat man keinen Schnupfen mehr zumindestens kann sich nicht daran erinnern.

Toschi , kauf Dir lieber ein neues Auto, hab ja quasi Totalschden produziert.

Schappi, das mit dem WB muss ich noch mal eruieren, könnte klappen, nix Amnesie.

taxi


----------



## Jennfa (14. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung @roudy. Die Schulter wird sicherlich noch ein paar Tage schmerzen, das kenne ich nur zu gut . Hoffentlich ist ansonsten alles in Ordnung und nicht doch ne Rippe gebrochen oder ähnliches!

Gruße Jennfa


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> War richtig cool heute. Man war ja auch fast nicht dreckig.
> 
> Nächstes mal ist der Doubel fällig



sag wann und ich bin da. hab ab donnerstag urlaub. 

war echt ne coole tour heute. klasse wetter, nette leute und ich hab ne neue memme kennengelernt:

 e x t o


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hab nix hinzuzufügen, war super.
Danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe mit der Kette, schappi und roudy!
Johann


----------



## schappi (14. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Puuh, das war hart und lustig heute.
> Bei mir standen 1095Hm mit Brutto 5:20 und Fahrzeit 4:45 auf der Uhr.
> 
> :



Roudy was seid ihr denn nach dem Frankweg noch gefahren?
ich hatte nur etwas über 3 Std Fahrzeit.

als ich so verspätet nach hause kamm gab es Mecker von Meister, aber 3Min bevor die Gäste kamen war ich geduscht und umgezogen.
An EV
Evel und Dich gute Besserung
von Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy was seid ihr denn nach dem Frankweg noch gefahren?
> ich hatte nur etwas über 3 Std Fahrzeit.
> 
> als ich so verspätet nach hause kamm gab es Mecker von Meister, aber 3Min bevor die Gäste kamen war ich geduscht und umgezogen.
> ...



Eigentlich nix oder ?
Ich glaub, etwas auf dem Kopf gefallen bin ich doch.
Links sinds Niere und Schulter 

Ich hatte im Dropland und auf der BMX wenig Stillstand.

Was haben die anderen auf dem Tacho ? exto, Samy ?

Hier das um die Stillstandszeiten bereinigte Profil


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Dezember 2008)

3:32 und 39km

Ist das flache Stück in der Mitte die BMX-Bahn?


----------



## Phil81 (15. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sag wann und ich bin da. hab ab donnerstag urlaub.
> 
> [...]



Dito!

Lass mal das Wetter beobachten ansonsten würde ich ja mal glatt Donnerstag sagen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Dezember 2008)

nabend, 

habe vorhin mit schappi gesprochen. 

morgen steht wieder ein nightride an. treffen uns um 19.30h am taternpfahl, oder 19.00 uhr an den schranken in springe. 
dauer ca. 2- max 3 h. 

keine trails nur forst-und waldwege 

schönen abend noch 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2008)

Bin dabei!
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> Schappi



winterpokalteam deisterfreun.de antreten zum punktemachen. 

pebbles, roudy was ist mit euch ?

der rest darf aber auch gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (15. Dezember 2008)

ich würd gern, muss aber leider mittwoch um 4:30 raus :/


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ihr habt bestimmt die ganze Zeit dieses helle Ding am Himmel gesehen, oder? Ich auch, wenn ich mal aus dem Fenster geguckt habe nachdem ich mal von der Couch aufgestanden bin.
> Aaaaah, ich krieg immer noch Anfälle!!!
> Taxi, würdest du mich vertreten, wenn ich meinen Kollegen erschlage, der mich angesteckt hat? Ich weiß nämlich wer es war, denn es sind bei uns 6-8 Leute krank!
> Gut, dann nächste Woche!



Tja hast am Sonntag was verpasst.Wir haben bei schönstem Wetter und griffigen Trails die Nordmannsturmseite unsicher gemacht und ich konnte mein RM noch ein wenig weiter testen


----------



## pebblesathome (15. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> winterpokalteam deisterfreun.de antreten zum punktemachen.
> 
> pebbles, roudy was ist mit euch ?
> 
> der rest darf aber auch gerne mit




ist ja gut, könnt ich euch nen wunsch abschlagen?!?
bin um 19.00 an der schranke.
aber bei licht betrachtet, hab ich das nötig, im dunklen Wald rumzulungern, ists doch so schön aufm sofa?

gruß
pebbles


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 3:32 und 39km
> 
> Ist das flache Stück in der Mitte die BMX-Bahn?



Ja


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> winterpokalteam deisterfreun.de antreten zum punktemachen.
> 
> pebbles, roudy was ist mit euch ?
> 
> der rest darf aber auch gerne mit



Hoerman und Pebbles
ich bin heute abend raus. Ich habe Rücken!

Ich habe von Sonntag entweder eine tierischen Muskelkater an einer Stelle wo ich noch nie einen hatte oder ich habe eine ordentliche Verspannung.
Das wil ich auskurieren bevor ich wieder nachts aufs Bike steige.
Euch wünsch ich viel Spass.

Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Dezember 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Roudy:
> 
> was macht eigentlich das Logo, Aufkleber, Shirts usw
> 
> ...



Erinnerung 

Ach: habe heute auch Licht aus Honk Kong bekommen  wow


----------



## exto (16. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... und ich hab ne neue memme kennengelernt:
> 
> e x t o



Du bist ja bloß bockig, dass du mit trotz deinem fetten Fritzzen und den Pattex-Schluffen nich die Hacken zeigen kannst 

Was machen wir zwei Beiden bloß, wenn ich mir auch mal so'n dickes Mopped zulege ???


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was machen wir zwei Beiden bloß, wenn ich mir auch mal so'n dickes Mopped zulege ???



was ich mit so´m dicken mopped anstellen würde , weiß ich .

bei dir hät ich da so meine bedenken 

deine ausreden vom dropland oder der bmx-bahn erspare ich uns hier mal


----------



## Phil81 (17. Dezember 2008)

@hoerman2201

Wie siehts aus? Morgen soll ja super Wetter werden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Dezember 2008)

Besprecht das bitte nicht zu ausführlich 
 andere müssen noch arbeiten ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @hoerman2201
> 
> Wie siehts aus? Morgen soll ja super Wetter werden.


 

 hmmm *grübel* 

 wie sieht denn das wetter für freitag aus ? 

 will/muß morgen eigentlich noch ein paar geschenke kaufen 
v.g. hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (17. Dezember 2008)

Mir egal fahr ich halt beide Tage 
Morgen trocken - Freitag Sprühregen also bestes Wetter zum Shoppen.


----------



## Saiklist (17. Dezember 2008)

Ola Jungs,

ich wollt mich auch nur mal wieder melden....
@ Sören... die Niedersachsenmeisterschaft ist fest eingeplant... ich bin dabei!!!

@ alle...
Shoppen ist gut.... Ich hab alle Maloja Klamotten jetzt da. Wer sich selbst noch mal beschenken möchte, ist gern auf einen Kaffee eingeladen...
Grüße Tommy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Dezember 2008)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Erinnerung
> 
> Ach: habe heute auch Licht aus Honk Kong bekommen  wow



Hatte heute nochmal ein längeres Gespräch mit der Agentur => läuft schleppend, wird aber noch was.

Meine Lampe ist im beta-Stadium funktionsfähig 
1,5h Volle Lotte und dann 2h Sparmodus an einem RC-Akku meines Sohnes.
Bedeutet: Mit BP945 = 4-5h Taghell und dann Restlicht für den Heimweg . + 4 RC Akkus 

Der Trailtest steigt, wenn die Lenkerhalter da sind.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Dezember 2008)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Ola Jungs,
> 
> ich wollt mich auch nur mal wieder melden....
> @ Sören... die Niedersachsenmeisterschaft ist fest eingeplant... ich bin dabei!!!
> ...



Merxhausen - bergrunter?

Falls meine "Sturz"-Technik bis dahin nicht ausgefeilter ist, würde ich schrauben und grillen übernehmen


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der Trailtest steigt, wenn die Lenkerhalter da sind.



bestellt und bezahlt ist  alles. liegt also nur noch an bc


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Merxhausen - bergrunter?
> 
> Falls meine "Sturz"-Technik bis dahin nicht ausgefeilter ist, würde ich schrauben und grillen übernehmen



da fahren se auch mit hardtails runter , 
also nix schrauben und grillen,  f a h r e n   ist angesagt, und ich meine nicht hoch  . 

ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert. fühl dich also schon angemeldet


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm

merxhausen soll am 05/09/2009 stattfinden


----------



## schappi (18. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Merxhausen - bergrunter?
> 
> Falls meine "Sturz"-Technik bis dahin nicht ausgefeilter ist, würde ich schrauben und grillen übernehmen



Na jetzt wird aber nicht gekiffen!
Du willst doch später einmal deiner Tochter etwas zu erzählen haben!
Und der kleine Überschlag im Droppland wird dich doch nicht verzagen lassen!

Mal schauen wie inser "Silver Surver" agiert wenn er "über den berg " ist. 

Evel und Taxi,
 wie ist denn der Runde Tisch in Gehrden ausgegangen?
Nach 14 Std auf den Beinen ohne Pause musste ich nach Hause.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie inser "Silver Surver" agiert wenn er "über den berg " ist.



der wird nicht ruhiger werden, ganz im gegenteil. 

je oller, je doller


----------



## taxifolia (18. Dezember 2008)

Die gestrige Besprechungsrunde, bei er es ursprünglich um den Benther Berg ging, war positiv.

Der sehr umgängliche Herr aus Benthe denkt zum Glück mit dem Kopf und weiß, dass sich die Beteiligten mit dem Thema Radfahren im Wald und auch abseits der Wege auseinandersetzen müssen- einfach weil die Radfahrer da sind.

Die Schwierigkeiten, viele verschiedene Interessen unter einen Hut zu bringen war allen Beteiligten bewußt, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sowohl auch Herr Himmelsbach von der Region Hannover 
( Regionalplanung und Naherholung) als auch der Herr aus Benthe alle wesentlichen Aspekte und Hindernisse überblickt haben außerdem wohlwollend und ergebnisoffen sind. 

Fazit des Abends: Wir überlegen uns ( viele ) Strecken, möglichst solche an bereits bestehenden Forstwegen, die für uns interessant sind, wobei daran gedacht ist, auf der einen Wegeseite eine leichte Strecke, die auch mit cc Rad  zu fahren ist, auf der anderen Seite eine schwere Strecke, auch mit Spüngen, einzurichten.
Evel als intimer Kenner aller Ecken des Deisters wird hier federführend sein.

Die Strecken werden in eine Karte eingetragen, anschließend wird ermittelt, wer hier Eigentümer ist um dann mit diesem in Kontakt zu treten. Wenn dann seitens der Region keine Bedenken bestehen 
( insbes. Landschafts- und Naturschutz ) könnte es klappen. 
Schwierig wird es gleichwohl , vor allem die Waldeigner haben ja Sorge, dass sie "haften" müssen und von Ihrer Gutherzigkeit ansonsten nichts haben, ist aber lösbar- lang wird der Weg.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Wasserträger (18. Dezember 2008)

Falls jemand am 24.12.08 noch nichts vor hat..hier ein kleiner Tipp.

Treffpunkt um 09:00 in Schiercke und dann auf den Brockengipfel. Sofern das Wetter mitspielt werde ich wohl von Hannover aus starten und mitfahren. Ich könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen allerdings bin ich bis zum 23.12. nicht zu Hause und wir müssten uns dann evtl. recht kurfristig verabreden. Alles weitere im Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360679


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Dezember 2008)

na das hört sich doch ganz positiv an. 

ich habe nur bedenken, daß die deister-förster uns dann den deister mit der aussage: " ihr habt doch jetzt den benther berg , was wollt ihr denn noch hier " verbieten könnten  

hoffe nicht 

hoerman


----------



## matzinski (18. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Na jetzt wird aber nicht gekiffen!


"Na jetzt wird aber nicht gekifft" wäre hier gramatikalisch richtig gewesen. Das ist aber sowieso verboten, glaube ich.


----------



## taxifolia (18. Dezember 2008)

Die Streckenvorschläge beziehen sich natürlich auch auf den Deister, am BB gibt es ja nicht so viel vorzuschlagen

Diese Strecken könnten dann bei Gespräch am 14.01.2009 schon einmal vorsichtig eingebracht werden, aber das können wir am 09. 01. bei der Vorbesprechung des Termins bei Schappi zu Hause nochmal erörtern.


Gruß
taxifolia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Dezember 2008)

so jungs, ich wollte euch dann mal bike nr. 5 vorstellen. 
mein neuestes familienmitglied :







wer die marke nicht entziffern kann ( oder sich nicht denken kann )
hier die großaufnahme 





v.g. master-cube

hoerman


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Dezember 2008)

Schlingel-Speed und komplett starr.
Cooool!


----------



## Jennfa (18. Dezember 2008)

wow, der Hammer! 
Würde meinem Neffen auch gern mal so eins besorgen, dann aber in blau .


----------



## matzinski (18. Dezember 2008)

Cube "Princess" - scharfes Teil, 16'' oder 18'' Bereifung? 
Wer so anfängt zu biken, tendiert später bestimmt zum rosa Liteville.


----------



## toschi (18. Dezember 2008)

Alles schnieke , was mich nur wundert ist warum man Kinderräder so massiv konstruiert, wenn man diese Ausfallenden sieht , letztens habe ich mal bei ZEG so eine Kinderkurbel vom Haken genommen, bin ja fast zusammengebrochen...

naja ist vielleicht ein Thema für ein anderen Thread .


Gruss toschi


----------



## taxifolia (18. Dezember 2008)

.....AAAAHHHHHHH- HILFE !!
Das doofe bei solchen girlie Rädern ist, dass die Mädchen die Farbe rosa schlagartig doof finden ( stellt sich dann ab 20 wieder ein ) bis dahin freuen sie sich aber ad nausiam. Kannst ja unterm W- Baum einen Wheelie damit vorführen 
Richtig toschi: Es gibt kaum Kinderräder und Zubehör mit vernünftigem Gewicht, die meisten Kaufen Puky- Panzer mit etra dickem Stahlrahmen- Alu ist noch ne Ausnahme. 


taxi


----------



## Phil81 (18. Dezember 2008)

Über so nen Puky Rad kann man aber auch noch mal mit dem Auto drüber fahren wenns mal wieder in der einfahrt liegen geblieben ist. 

Vieleicht etwas zerkrazt aber immer noch Tip Top. Ich spreche da aus erfahrung.


----------



## exto (18. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt. Die Rahmen sind oft sauschwer. Da ist sicher einiges an Potenzial. Bei den Komponenten ist aber Freeride-Material gar nicht fehl am Platz. Wenn ich noch an Niggels erstes Mopped denke: 20" Laufräder, aber mit 36 Speichen. Und die waren auch bitter nötig.
Leichtbau muss man dann aber selbst machen. In unserer Gegend war's hinterher  -zumindest meines Wissens- das einzige Kiddierad mit XTR Komponenten 

Ach übrigens: Merxhausen ist tatsächlich Pflicht! Schon allein als "gesellschaftliches Großereignis" an dem die Deisterfreun.de Präsenz zeigen müssen. Sicher ist auch wieder ne große Wiehenbiker-Fraktion da und unser kleiner gefleckter Freund aus der Landeshauptstadt mit seinen Vasallen 

Hinterher werden wir, wenn wir nur beim 24Std Rennen in nennenswerter Zahl auftreten, noch als CC-Muschis angesehen. Kann ja nich angehen, oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Rahmen sind oft sauschwer. Da ist sicher einiges an Potenzial. Bei den Komponenten ist aber Freeride-Material gar nicht fehl am Platz. Wenn ich noch an Niggels erstes Mopped denke: 20" Laufräder, aber mit 36 Speichen. Und die waren auch bitter nötig.
> Leichtbau muss man dann aber selbst machen. In unserer Gegend war's hinterher -zumindest meines Wissens- das einzige Kiddierad mit XTR Komponenten
> ...


Yo, Marvins CUBE 200 habe ich mit Nokon + LiteAxles etwas gepimpt.
Ihm ist das Latte aber Papa freut sich.
Das schöne an der Stabilität ist, dass das Ding (Rad) ruhig mal abfliegen kann ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
´09 ist aber Zeit für das nächstgrößere mit eigener Federgabel.

Ich freu mich, Sohn auch 

Naaaaa
Wer gibt die nächste Runde aus?


----------



## 4mate (18. Dezember 2008)

Zwei Monate und eine Woche für 1T Beiträge - reife Leistung 

Da ich den Eindruck habe, daß auch ohne  7er-Schnapszahlenrunde bei 
euch genug getrunken wird, poste ich deshalb mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Dezember 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Zwei Monate und eine Woche für 1T Beiträge - reife Leistung
> 
> Da ich den Eindruck habe, daß auch ohne  7er-Schnapszahlenrunde bei
> euch genug getrunken wird, poste ich deshalb mal!



da sag noch einer wir wären sturr hier im Norden und können keine Späßchen machen


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so jungs, ich wollte euch dann mal bike nr. 5 vorstellen.
> mein neuestes familienmitglied :
> 
> 
> ...




@taxi: stimmt, schlagartig war alles scheißße was pink ist
deshalb gab es vor 1,5 J. ein rotes 24" von der Olympiasiegermarke:​GHOST​






[/URL][/IMG]

wie war das mit Cube noch  musste das nicht von der Deutschen wegen Rundlaufproblemen ins Ziel getragen werden ​
So, der nächste bitte............


----------



## exto (18. Dezember 2008)

Welches Bike hat dat Sabinchen nochmal durch China *getragen*?


----------



## exto (18. Dezember 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Da ich den Eindruck habe, daß auch ohne  7er-Schnapszahlenrunde bei
> euch genug getrunken wird...



Wir Norddeutsche sind sozusagen qua Geburt zur Abstinenz verbannt...

A propos: Sören, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, zahlst du beim nächsten Deisterkreisel den Doppelkorn, oder?


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Welches Bike hat dat Sabinchen nochmal durch China *getragen*?



Das Ghost als Siegerin


----------



## taifun (18. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Die gestrige Besprechungsrunde, bei er es ursprünglich um den Benther Berg ging, war positiv
> Fazit des Abends: Wir überlegen uns ( viele ) Strecken, möglichst solche an bereits bestehenden Forstwegen, die für uns interessant sind, wobei daran gedacht ist, auf der einen Wegeseite eine leichte Strecke, die auch mit cc Rad  zu fahren ist, auf der anderen Seite eine schwere Strecke, auch mit Spüngen, einzurichten.
> Evel als intimer Kenner aller Ecken des Deisters wird hier federführend sein.
> Gruß
> taxi



Da laß ich mich mal überraschen Da der BB jahrelang mein sogenanntes Hausrevier war(2min zum ersten Trail) und immer wieder gewisse Wege/Trails permarment mit Irgendwelchen Ästen und Dicken Stämme blockiert wurden sind.
Keiner fühlte sich dafür verantwortlich...! Seit anfang dieses Jahres wurde dann versucht,durch diverse Aushänge mit den Bikern in Kontakt zu kommen.Was ja nun letzlich auch erfolgt ist.
Wollen wir mal mit Spannung die Sache abwarten.
Der BB ist nun für mich eh erst mal Geschichte,da nun direkt am Großen Spielplatz(Deister) wohne

@matzinski:Hat Dir der Elch vor der Tür gefallen? Wenn du das mit dem Einrad warst?


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> A propos: Sören, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, zahlst du beim nächsten Deisterkreisel den Doppelkorn, oder?



ja    . 

auf´m grab okay, 
auf´m farn hab ich dich aber stehen lassen . 

einigen wir uns auf unentschieden, und trinken 2


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so jungs, ich wollte euch dann mal bike nr. 5 vorstellen.
> mein neuestes familienmitglied :
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil 
Schade, dass meine für sowas noch zu klein ist


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Dezember 2008)

So geht das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (18. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So geht das!



echt niedlich.....


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Dezember 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So geht das!



voll süss, nur schade das die Kinder so schnell groß werden 
aber 6,3 kg ist mal echt Kinderfreundlich


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Dezember 2008)

Da ich an dem Wochenende am 5.9. frei habe, werd ich auch an der Niedersachsenmeisterschaft im DH teilnehmen.
Nur eine Frage: Da ich ja eigentlich Sachse bin, werd ich dann trotzdem gewertet, oder fahr ich in ner Sonderklasse?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Dezember 2008)

Senioren II


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Senioren II



Senioren OST II


----------



## matzinski (19. Dezember 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> @matzinski:Hat Dir der Elch vor der Tür gefallen? Wenn du das mit dem Einrad warst?


Vieleicht bin ich einmal zu viel auf die Murmel gefallen, aber ich kann mich an keinen Elch erinnern. Wo soll der stehen?

matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (19. Dezember 2008)

Tach Junx,

so ein schönes Bike (Giant) hab ich da auch noch, will es sogar verkaufen.

guckst du hier.

http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/de...004&model=9978

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/24347

_Wie füge ich eigentlich Fotos ein?_


----------



## toschi (19. Dezember 2008)

Beim Post schreiben oben in der Leiste "Grafik einfügen", das Icon/Bildchen mit dem Berg anklicken und die URL vom Foto reinkopieren...






, so ungefähr...


----------



## taifun (19. Dezember 2008)

matzinski schrieb:


> Vieleicht bin ich einmal zu viel auf die Murmel gefallen, aber ich kann mich an keinen Elch erinnern. Wo soll der stehen?
> 
> matze



Meine Du standest in Bredenbeck vor einer Haustür mit Weihnachtselch...!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Kleine trainiert natürlich schon auf einem "Liteville"


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Dezember 2008)

So, meine Klausuren sind geschrieben

Belohnt habe ich mich auch gleich............

Das Giant wird mein neues motivations Ziel für 2009, hoffe ich.

Hatte mir erst das Magura Hardtail aufgebaut. Musste ab er gleich auf der ersten Tour feststellen, dass das nichts mehr für meinen Rücken ist.

Also werde ich das Giant mit den Teilen vom Magura noch etwas pimpen. 
Das wiegt jetzt schon mit bleischweren Laufrädern 11,6 Kg. Da geht noch was. 
Es bleiben auch einige Teile zum Verkauf über. Also wer etwas brauchen kann......


----------



## matzinski (19. Dezember 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Meine Du standest in Bredenbeck vor einer Haustür mit Weihnachtselch...!


Nein, das war dann wohl "der andere" Einradfahrer aus der Gegend.  Der Mann wohnt in Bredenbeck. Ich bin bisher nur im BB "geeinradelt".

matze


----------



## Jennfa (19. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schönes Radl das Giant, da wünsch ich mir meins fast zurück!

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Dezember 2008)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Radl das Giant, da wünsch ich mir meins fast zurück!
> 
> Grüße Jennfa



Was hattest du denn?

Ist glaube ich eine gute Mischung. Das Giant schon leicht und schnell und dazu passend das Liteville fürs Grobe


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Dezember 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> So, meine Klausuren sind geschrieben
> 
> Belohnt habe ich mich auch gleich............
> 
> ...



Na da gratuliere ich mal zu den 3 neuen Bikes  und zu allem anderen auch  Herr OberPolizeiHauptTatütataMeister


----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Zwei Monate und eine Woche für 1T Beiträge - reife Leistung
> 
> Da ich den Eindruck habe, daß auch ohne  7er-Schnapszahlenrunde bei
> euch genug getrunken wird, poste ich deshalb mal!




Mit dieser Schnapszahl hast du dich natürlich verpflichtet im Frühjahr beim DK4 mit dabei zu sein den RT zu fahren und anschließend in der BH ein EA auszugeben.
Also ein Mann ein Wort.
Schappi
P. S Alternativ kannst du natürlich noch beim Biken Unter Tage auf -700m mitmachen.
http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20090214702208


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2008)

Das Wetter am Wochenende wird ja nicht so Pralle.
Aber Montag und Dienstag wird gut.
Hat jemand Lust am Montag Nachmittag oder Dienstag zu biken?
bzw wenn Wetter schön einen Weihnachtsritt zu machen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Wetter am Wochenende wird ja nicht so Pralle.
> Aber Montag und Dienstag wird gut.
> Hat jemand Lust am Montag Nachmittag oder Dienstag zu biken?
> bzw wenn Wetter schön einen Weihnachtsritt zu machen?
> ...



  ich 

kann an beiden tagen  , wäre also für montag  u n d  dienstag


----------



## pebblesathome (19. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich
> 
> kann an beiden tagen  , wäre also für montag  u n d  dienstag




und was ist mit wochenende
etwa wieder rolle:kotz:
bei *leichtem* nieselregen geht doch vllt auch mal HT auf strasse,oder?

macht mal was fest, ich muß jetzt auf weihnachtsfeier
gruß
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Wetter am Wochenende wird ja nicht so Pralle.i



soll das jetzt heißen, ich fahre am wochenende alleine durch den wald 

bist du zum swb mutiert ?


----------



## schappi (19. Dezember 2008)

Morgen ist Schietwetter:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html

Sonntag müssen wir mal sehen. Was hälst du von einer GA Tour and der Weser Grohnder Fährhaus- Polle und zurück ca 65km.
Wer hat Lust dazu?
Landschaftlich ist das der schönste Teil der weser.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Morgen ist Schietwetter:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
> 
> Sonntag müssen wir mal sehen. Was hälst du von einer GA Tour and der Weser Grohnder Fährhaus- Polle und zurück ca 65km.
> ...



heute war das wetter auch nicht so pralle. hat trotzdem zu ner knapp 3h tour gereicht 

aber wesertour hört sich gut an , wär dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonntag müssen wir mal sehen.
> Wer hat Lust dazu?



ich


----------



## Scott-y (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich klopf das mal bei meiner Familie ab. Meine Eltern sind dann schon abgereist. Der Weihnachtsbaum steht schon und alle Weinachtsgeschenke sind auch schon gekauft. Ergo? Sollte möglich sein.      Ich melde mich noch mal.


----------



## Jennfa (19. Dezember 2008)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn?
> 
> Ist glaube ich eine gute Mischung. Das Giant schon leicht und schnell und dazu passend das Liteville fürs Grobe



Mein ex Giant anthem2 (glaube 2007er, hatte den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Dezember 2008)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> und was ist mit wochenende
> etwa wieder rolle:kotz:
> bei *leichtem* nieselregen geht doch vllt auch mal HT auf strasse,oder?
> 
> ...



von mir aus, könnte morgen ab 13.00 uhr


----------



## Neartheabyss (20. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube ich werde am dienstag auch noch ne runde drehen, vielleicht kommt ja evil auch mit  schon mal dem weihnachtsspeck vorbeugen, har har har.... naja, und am zweiten weihnachtsfeiertag  wohl auch ne kleine runde machen, möchte dem familienstreß entkommen


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja Leute dann lasst uns doch ein Wesertour einplanen. Sonntag 11:30 am Grohnder Fährhaus.
Homer
wieviele Sitzplätze hast du in deinem Vito?
Kannst du Hoerman und mich mit nehmen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist den morgen so im Deister unterwegs?
Bin morgen gegen 11:00 in Wennigsen


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute;
rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten haben wir es geschafft der Stärkste Thread aller regionalen Foren in Deutschland zu werden!

Oder kennt jemand einen Thread mit Mehr Postes und Besuchen in den regionalen Foren?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja Leute dann lasst uns doch ein Wesertour einplanen. Sonntag 11:30 am Grohnder Fährhaus.
> Homer
> wieviele Sitzplätze hast du in deinem Vito?
> Kannst du Hoerman und mich mit nehmen?
> ...



wann soll ich wo sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer ist den morgen so im Deister unterwegs?
> Bin morgen gegen 11:00 in Wennigsen



Ich komme morgen auch um 11 nach Wennigsen und bringe meinen Austauschschüler aus Südafrika mit, der noch niemals richtig biken war. Wer mit uns fahren will, muss sich also darauf einstellen, dass es weder bergauf noch bergab die gewohnte Geschwindigkeit gibt. Aber normalerweise sehen das ja alle ganz locker.

Johann


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wann soll ich wo sein ?



Um 11:00 Uhr bei dir vor der Haustür.
Da wirst du abgeholt, entweder von mir oder von Homer und mir.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Um 11:00 Uhr bei dir vor der Haustür.
> Da wirst du abgeholt, entweder von mir oder von Homer und mir.
> Gruß
> Schappi


alles klar 
hört sich nach nem plan an 
wie lange wird der turn dauern , ca ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja Leute dann lasst uns doch ein Wesertour einplanen. Sonntag 11:30 am Grohnder Fährhaus.
> Homer
> wieviele Sitzplätze hast du in deinem Vito?
> Kannst du Hoerman und mich mit nehmen?
> ...



na sicher. Das wird zwar n bisschen eng und auf der Rückfahrt ein ähnliches Klima wie in der Hahnenkleegondel, aber dafür darf man sich sicher Extrapunkte aufschreiben 

ist das nicht n bisschen knapp von Springe nach Grohde in 30min?


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> na sicher. Das wird zwar n bisschen eng und auf der Rückfahrt ein ähnliches Klima wie in der Hahnenkleegondel, aber dafür darf man sich sicher Extrapunkte aufschreiben
> 
> ist das nicht n bisschen knapp von Springe nach Grohde in 30min?



Ja da kannst Du recht haben, dann sei doch bitte um 10:30 Uhr bei mir, dann holen wir Hoerman um 10:50Uhr ab. 
Die Tour könne wir so lange machen wie wir wollen.
wenn wir Grohnde- Polle und Zurück fahren sind das 60km und ca 3 Std.





Hier der Treffpunkt:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pebblesathome (20. Dezember 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> na sicher. Das wird zwar n bisschen eng und auf der Rückfahrt ein ähnliches Klima wie in der Hahnenkleegondel, aber dafür darf man sich sicher Extrapunkte aufschreiben
> 
> ist das nicht n bisschen knapp von Springe nach Grohde in 30min?




klingt gut,
bin dann (mit Auto) um 10.50 bei hoerman.
wenns bei euch eng zugeht, ich hab nochn platz frei.

@hoerman: komme etwas früher und bring deinen montageständer mit.

gruß bis morgen
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Dezember 2008)

ist i.o.  

dann bis morgen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Dezember 2008)

Ersatzteilanfrage

Hat einer von euch einen Centerlock-Adapter oder eine 203mm Centerlock Scheibe über?


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Dezember 2008)

Am Dienstag kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Osnabrück zu Besuch. Wir wollten dann ne Runde Drehen, Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Er wollte mal die flowigen Trails ab Funkturm bis zur Autobahn kennenlernen. Da ich noch arbeiten muß war Start bei mir gegen 10:30 geplant bis ca. 14:30. 
Also Schappi, Hoerman und Neartheabyss, falls ihr Bock habt.
Am 1. Weihnachtstag hab ich auch Zeit und evtl. auch am 2. Schaun mer mal.
Morgen bin ich dann doch im Deister, Wetter wird bestimmt nich sooo übel, auf alle Fälle is schön warm mit 10 Grad.


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Evel

ich hätte Lust. Ich komme dazu.


Wer kommt den jetzt noch alles (ausser Pebbles, Hoerman, Homer und mir) zum Grohnder Fährhaus?
Roudy wär das nichts für dich?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer kommt den jetzt noch alles (ausser Pebbles, Hoerman, Homer und mir) zum Grohnder Fährhaus?
> Roudy wär das nichts für dich?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



wie?????? noch einer vom team1  och nöööööö....... 
scotty, samy...... wo seid ihr???


----------



## Scott-y (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann leider das Team 2 nicht verstärken. Ich habe morgen den ganzen Tag lang frei und kann erst dann meine Runden drehen. Wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen Zeit und Startpunkt habe ich noch nicht fix. Ich fahre egal wie besch...eiden das Wetter wird. Ich bin seit 2 Wochen auf Entzug.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Dienstag kommt ein Kumpel von mir aus Osnabrück zu Besuch. Wir wollten dann ne Runde Drehen, Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Er wollte mal die flowigen Trails ab Funkturm bis zur Autobahn kennenlernen. Da ich noch arbeiten muß war Start bei mir gegen 10:30 geplant bis ca. 14:30.
> Also Schappi, Hoerman und Neartheabyss, falls ihr Bock habt.
> Am 1. Weihnachtstag hab ich auch Zeit und evtl. auch am 2. Schaun mer mal.
> Morgen bin ich dann doch im Deister, Wetter wird bestimmt nich sooo übel, auf alle Fälle is schön warm mit 10 Grad.



ich merke es mir vor.fahre dann am 1. feiertag nach OS.



schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Evel
> 
> ich hätte Lust. Ich komme dazu.
> 
> ...



Weserrrunde geht nicht,morgens 2h Rolle,dann testet Mary ihr FUSION und dann kommt Kaffeebesuch.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Dezember 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wie?????? noch einer vom team1  och nöööööö.......
> scotty, samy...... wo seid ihr???



Och ich hab auch heimlich Punkte gemacht. Platz 89 juchuu! 
(Einzelranking)


----------



## lakekeman (21. Dezember 2008)

@ evel und schappi
habt ihr lust jenna und mich mitzunehmen? wir wollten dienstag auch nochmal los in den deister und würden uns anschliessen, ich denke die strecken kennen wir wohl noch nicht.
viele grüße,
moritz


----------



## Phil81 (21. Dezember 2008)

Würde gerne um ein Liteville erhöhen


----------



## taifun (21. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Würde gerne um ein Liteville erhöhen



erhöhe um ein Commencal..


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2008)

Super,
dann wird das ja eine richtig große Gruppe.
Dann lasst uns um 10:30 Uhr in Hohenbostel an der Kirche treffen.
Ist an eine Kreuzung mitten im Ort. Da ist auch ein Parkplatz.

Bis Dienstag dann.
Schappi


----------



## schappi (21. Dezember 2008)

Homer, Hoerman, Pebbles und ich hatten heute eine sehr, nun wie soll ich sagen-- Einsame Tour auf dem Weserradweg Grohnde-Polle und Zurück.
64km 2:48h. Uns sind sage und schreibe 10 Leute begegnet. Mag damit zusammenhängen, das es auf den Hintour etwas geregnet hat (war schon lange nicht mehr so nass) In Polle dann schön Mittag gemacht und wieder getrocknet, als wir aufbrachen hatte der Regen aufgehört und die Rücktour war trocken. Touren bei schönem Wetter kann jeder das ist für Weicheier.
Exto hat bei der Veranstaltung gefehlt, der steht doch immer auf sowas.
Aber seit er sich auf ein 24h Rennen als Einzelstarter mit einem Singlespeeder vorbereitet wird er zum Einzelgänger.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (21. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Super,
> dann wird das ja eine richtig große Gruppe.
> Dann lasst uns um 10:30 Uhr in Hohenbostel an der Kirche treffen.
> Ist an eine Kreuzung mitten im Ort. Da ist auch ein Parkplatz.
> ...



Parkplatz?? Wofür,für das Bike?

Fährst nicht per Rad? Könnten von hier zusammen durch Wald hinfahren


----------



## Scott-y (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich muß meine Tour für Morgen auch in den Wind schießen, denn ich muß einen wichtigen Auftrag auf der Wasserstrahlschneidmaschine erledigen der Probleme macht. Ich habe heute schon seit 12 Uhr dran gesessen, ohne nennenswerte Erfolge. Ergo... biken ade , arbeiten ist angesagt. 
Wenn´s morgen klappt, bin ich Dienstag auch bei eurer Truppe dabei. Dann werde ich wohl mit der Bahn anreisen, wenn die Zeit reicht komme ich direkt mit dem Rad.


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> Parkplatz?? Wofür,für das Bike?
> 
> Fährst nicht per Rad? Könnten von hier zusammen durch Wald hinfahren



Das dauert mir mit Hin und Rückweg zu lange. Da komme ich in Zeitnot, daher anreise mit dem Auto

Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ginge nicht auch 10:45? 10:41 kommt erst meine S-Bahn in Winnighausen an


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Dezember 2008)

Vom Hbf Fährt auch na S-Bahn um 9.33 ab, die is um 10.17 in Winninghausen.
Dann bis morgen!
Wird ja richtig voll!


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto hat bei der Veranstaltung gefehlt, der steht doch immer auf sowas.
> Aber seit er sich auf ein 24h Rennen als Einzelstarter mit einem Singlespeeder vorbereitet wird er zum Einzelgänger.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wenn's das man wäre Ich hab im Moment dermaßen viel Arbeit, dass ich mich schon über's Wochenende nach Holland verpieseln muss um mal meine Ruhe zu haben. Ich hab noch kein einziges Weihnachtsgeschenk, den Schreibtisch immer noch voll und zum Biken reicht's vielleicht mal nach 22:00h...

Obwohl, so ne Tour wie eure am Sonntag ist dann eigentlich auch immer noch drin  Is dann aber egal, ob's landschaftlich schön ist. Man sieht ja eh nix.

Konkrete Vorbereitung gibt's aber erst ab März, wenn ich aus Thailand zurück bin. Nicht, dass ich schon wieder im Juni "über'n Berg" bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanspeiche (22. Dezember 2008)

test


----------



## Phil81 (22. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Vom Hbf Fährt auch na S-Bahn um 9.33 ab, die is um 10.17 in Winninghausen.
> Dann bis morgen!
> Wird ja richtig voll!



Stimmt habe ich verafft bis morgen!


----------



## Titanspeiche (22. Dezember 2008)

*Kind umfahren, Schläge androhen und dann abhauen - Shuttlebubies finden dass voll OK
*

Hi Leute

also gestern ist mir was passiert, das muss ich erzählen:

Ich war mit meiner Tochter Flora (5) zu Fuss zum Annaturm unterwegs (wir waren krank also lieber mal spazieren gehen). So um 13:30, auf dem Kammweg, kurz vor dem Annaturm ist es passiert. Flora tüdelte in einer Pfütze am Wegrand herum, ich war auf der anderen Seite des Weges als ich aus dem Augenwinkel einen sehr schnellen Biker aus dem Nebel auf uns zukommen sah. Dann hab ich den üblichen Warnruf "Flora-Stopp" ausgerufen aber sie hat das nicht geschnallt und ist zu mir über den Weg gelaufen. Der Biker musste voll in die Eisen gehen, war aber zu schnell und verlor die Kontrolle über das Bike. So schlidderten Flora, der Biker und das Bike zusammen und verknäulten sich am Wegrand. Flora schrie gleich los und ich hab mich erstmal um sie gekümmert, aber sie stand schon wieder, nur konnte ich nicht sehen was mit ihr los war, da sie in einem dicken Schneeanzug steckte. Jedenfalls schrie sie und weinte. Der Biker hat sich natürlich gleich 'nen Spruch von mir eingefangen aber zu meiner grossen Verwunderung, gab der gleich voll Kontra und intressierte sich auch nicht im geringsten um Flora. Nachdem er sich dafür noch einen Spruch von mir gefangen hat, hat er mir Schläge angedroht! Yo - der hat echt Glück gehabt, dass ich mich um mein Kind kümmern musste das immernoch panisch schrie (ich wusste nicht ob sie irgendwelche Verletzungen hatte). Also musste ich einigermassen Ruhe bewahren und habe den Biker dann um seine Adresse gefragt. Daraufhin ist der auf sein Bike gesprungen und ist abgehaun!
Zeugen waren eine Gruppe jüngerer Freerider und drei nette Biker (mit Reset-Jacken), die heute auch mal zu Fuss unterwegs waren. Mit denen habe ich mich noch kurz unterhalten. Sie meinten, den flüchtigen Biker hätten sie schon öfter gesehen. Der fährt so ein älteres Hagan Bike (er trug eine gelbe Jacke). Ich wäre Euch dankbar wenn ihr mir mal mailt. Ich würde Euch gerne als Zeugen einsetzen. Nachdem ich Flora dann halbwegs untersucht und beruhigt hatte habe ich sie Richtung Annturm getragen. Sie klagte über Kopfschmerzen und war völlig aufgelöst. Was mich besonders nervt ist, dass sie gesagt hat sie würde lieber erstmal nicht mehr mountainbiken wollen. Flora flitzt ja sonst munter Grabtrail, Ladies Only etc. mit ihrem BMX runter. Den ultimativen Fangschuss haben wir dann am Annaturm bekommen. Da war nämlich die Gruppe junger Freerider und ich habe sie ganz freundlich gefragt ob sie den Typen kennen. Da habe ich als Antwort nur einen Spruch bekommen: "Bist ja selber Schuld wenn'de nicht auf Dein Kind aufpasst ...". Das war der Hammer! Aber weil Flora dabei war wollte ich da keine Szene machen und bin einfach in die Hütte gegangen und hab sie mir nochmal genau angeschaut. Sie hatte zum Glück keine offensichtlichen Verletzungen (dank dickem Schneeanzug) aber Kopfschmerzen. 

Muss man eigentlich sagen, dass Kinder unberechenbar sind, und dass sie keine Schuld trifft, und dass man, wenn Kinder auftauchen erstmal das Tempo drosselt und überhaupt bin ich ziemlich fassungslos, wie das von unserem sonst so hippen und mutigen Nachwuch kommentiert wird.

Kennt jemand den Typen? Ich denke über ne Anzeige wegen Fahrerflucht nach obwohl das unser Image als Biker weiterhin schädigen würde. 

Ach ja. Hier ist auch noch ein Gruss von Flora an alle Kinderumheizer und grünschnäbligen Grossmaul-Ignoranten:


----------



## Titanspeiche (22. Dezember 2008)

...

Ach ja. Hier ist auch noch ein Gruss von Flora an alle Kinderumheizer und grünschnäbligen Grossmaul-Ignoranten:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=273637731&albumID=662126&imageID=10758995


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2008)

Deine Geschichte bestätigt wieder meine eigenen Beobachtungen.
Die gefährlichste Strecke im Deister sind nicht der Grenzweg oder das Dropland sondern die Strasse vom Pass zum Annaturm!!

Ich habe da schon so viele hirnlose Heizer gesehen, die ich am liebesten mit dem Kopp an den nächsten Baum geknallt hätte.
Aber der Spruch der Teenies setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf.
Ich kenn niemanden mit einem Hagan Bike, werde aber fortan die Augen aufhalten. Wir sind morgen wieder mit einer Gruppe im Wald unterwegs.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rsu (22. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung an Flora von mir und dass sie hoffentlich bald wieder auf ihr BMX sitzen mag und den Ladies Only etc. rockt 

Hohe Geschwindigkeiten auf Forststr sehe ich auch als Problem. Gerade bei Haustieren und Kindern weiss man nie wie sie reagieren, aber selbst Erwachsene neigen sprunghaft dazu doch nochmal die Seite zu wechseln. Daher einfach mal etwas vom Gas wenn Fussvolk in der Nähe ist


----------



## Neartheabyss (22. Dezember 2008)

danke dieser pass heizer ist ja unser image so schlecht. für morgen sage ich liber mal ab. es wird ja ne richtige cc tour und dafür ist mein bike nicht ausgelegt.aber am zweiten weihnachtstag bin ich dabei, sage nur rakete teil 2.


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2008)

Nur keinen Schiss,
auf den Letzten wird immer gewartet.
Gruß
Schappi

P.S.: 
Gegen die Passheizer sollten wir uns mal etwas überlegen.
Ich denke da so an Flugblätter am Annaturm und die Unbelehrbaren auf der Strecke anhalten.
Ich glaube schon, daß die anhalten wenn denen eine Gruppe von 10 Freeridern mit Protektoren und FF entgegenkommt. Dann können wir sie ja mal fragen warum sie das machen, und was der Kick daran ist andere Leute über den Haufen zu fahren.


----------



## chris2305 (22. Dezember 2008)

Wunderbare Geschichte!!!
Jeder normal denkende Mensch bremst ab, wenn er auf Personen zu fährt und grüßt beim vorbeifahren. Aber solche" Hirnies" gibt es ja auch.

Die Kids mit den Sprüchen wissen es einfach auch nicht besser. Wenn sie mal Kinder haben, werden die da ganz anders drüber denken, was den Spruch natürlich nicht entschuldigt.

Gute Besserung an die Kleine!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kenn niemanden mit einem Hagan Bike, werde aber fortan die Augen aufhalten...



Einer fällt mir ein  -> PN



Neartheabyss schrieb:


> dank dieser pass heizer ist ja unser image so schlecht. für morgen sage ich lieber mal ab. es wird ja ne richtige cc tour und dafür ist mein bike nicht ausgelegt.aber am zweiten weihnachtstag bin ich dabei, sage nur rakete teil 2.


Menno  wer geben uns Mühe



schappi schrieb:


> Nur keinen Schiss,
> auf den Letzten wird immer gewartet.
> Gruß
> Schappi


Ich denke Neartheabyss mag nicht immer auf uns warten.
Wenn man(n) ehrlich ist, triffts "CC-Runde" schon.
Wer in Bad Salzdethfurth war weiß, dass Linie 5 im Dropland auch mit Carbonfeile geht und 1m Kicker sind mind. 2 in der CC Strecke gewesen. Was wir mit 150mm + FF fahren fährt Ralf Näf und die Fumics fast nackich und mit Carbonstarrgabel.
Trotzdem machsts SAUSPASS 

Ist 10:30 Kirche Hohenbostel jetzt gesetzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Dezember 2008)

Titanspeiche schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach ja. Hier ist auch noch ein Gruss von Flora an alle Kinderumheizer und grünschnäbligen Grossmaul-Ignoranten:
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=273637731&albumID=662126&imageID=10758995



Also du solltest auf jeden Fall Anzeige gegen den Spinner erstatten!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn auch erstmal gegen unbekannt. Aber der sollte doch raus zu bekommen sein!!!!!!!!!
Und wenn du dadurch erstmal erreichst, dass er nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens in den Wald fahren kann (Währe ja schon mal ein kleiner Erfolg)!!!!!!!!!! So könnte er wenigstens keine Leute mehr gefährden!
Ausserdem lernen solche Leute doch nur durch Strafe........

Du warst hoffentlich auch mit deiner Tochter beim Arzt und hast ihm auch die Situation geschildert, damit er ein entsprechendes Attest ausgestellt hat!!!!!!!!!!

Viel Erfolg L-L-03


----------



## ralfathome (22. Dezember 2008)

moin,
man man  man, im Wald mit dem Mtb ein Kind übern Haufen fahren, geht es noch peinlicher?

Weihnachten bin ich bei einigermaßen trockener Witterung eventuell auch mal im Deister unterwegs. 

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab den auch schon paarmal am Annaturm gesehen, aber Namen hab ich leider nicht.
Würd mich aber mal interressieren ob das der Typ ist der unter dem Nickname Hagan hier im Forum immer so unfreundliche Sachen schreibt. Derjenige weiß glaub ich was ich jetzt meine.
Meld dich doch mal!!!
So, bis nachher in Hohenbostel!


----------



## taxifolia (23. Dezember 2008)

@titanspeiche: Das war ja sehr klug von dem Typen, Deine Tochter umzufahren und dann, nicht ohne vorher Prügel anzudrohen, abzuhauen.

Hört sich scharf nach § 142 StGB an, Unerlaubtes Entfernen vom Unfallort, die Passtraße ist dem Straßenverkehr zuzuordnen.
Ist übrigens ein Offizialdelikt....
Und dann strafschärfend Prügel androhen - was hat der liebe Gott bei manchem zwischen den beiden Ohren bloß eingesetzt- Walnuss ?

Wenn der eine Fahrerlaubnis hat - gute Nacht. 

Das sieht- ganz im Ernst- nicht besonders gut aus für den "Herren" man wird ihn relativ leicht ermitteln können.

P.S.: Respekt für Deine Besonnenheit,  ich hätte den an Ort und Stelle untergepflügt.

Allen heute viel Spaß im Wald- ich muss arbeiten

taxi


----------



## könni__ (23. Dezember 2008)

Schlimme Geschichte!
Gute Besserung für deine Tochter!
Also wenn es ein gelbes Hagan Titan war habe ich den auch schon mal hier in Hannover gesehen. Evtl. kann man seinen Namen ermitteln. So viele Hagans gibt es ja nicht mehr.

Alles Gute könni


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Dezember 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Schlimme Geschichte!
> 
> Also wenn es ein gelbes Hagan Titan war habe ich den auch schon mal hier in Hannover gesehen. Evtl. kann man seinen Namen ermitteln. So viele Hagans gibt es ja nicht mehr.



wenn es ein gelbes hagan ist, frag mal bei atb-sports nach.
die kennen ihn


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2008)

Es geht ja von jeher das Grücht um, dass das Hagan Titanal seinem Besitzer eher auf Dauer nicht viel Freude bereitet. Dieser Umstand dürfte sich im Moment für alle Hagan-Besitzer in 200 km Umkreis um den Deister dramatisch verschlimmern 

Die Tatsache, dass nur wenige Rahmen ihr erstes Betriebsjahr überhaupt überstanden haben, kann ja jetzt sehr nützlich für die Ermittlung des (Übel-)Täters sein...


----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2008)

Sorry Leute,mir ist leider heute morgen was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.
So konnte leider nicht los heute...

bis denne

hoffe hattet viel spaß


----------



## Loni (23. Dezember 2008)

@titanspeiche: Ui, arme Flora. Knuddel sie schön. Hast ne email. 


so, ich bin pünktlich zum Fest aus Lübüen wiedergekommen und düse gleich weiter nach Bremen. 

Ich wünsch Euch allen schöne Festtage 

 und einen guten Rutsch 

 (nach Bremen geht's weiter nach Houston...)

mit dem Biken haut's im Moment irgendwie nicht hin. Ich komm aber wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2008)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @Allen heute viel Spaß im Wald- ich muss arbeiten
> 
> taxi



Soso Arbeiten!

Ich weiß wo du gegen Mittag warst!
wir haben dein Auto gesehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. Dezember 2008)

@Loni
Frohen Feiertage, so langsam glaube ich, daß das nichts mehr wird mit dem gemeinsamen Biken.
Aber wir haben ja jetzt zum Glück Jenfa als Ersatz für dich.
Komms du ins Bergwerk im Februar?

Frohe Weihnachen 
von
Schappi


----------



## quasibinaer (23. Dezember 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich denke Neartheabyss mag nicht immer auf uns warten.
> Wenn man(n) ehrlich ist, triffts "CC-Runde" schon.
> Wer in Bad Salzdethfurth war weiß, dass Linie 5 im Dropland auch mit Carbonfeile geht und 1m Kicker sind mind. 2 in der CC Strecke gewesen. Was wir mit 150mm + FF fahren fährt Ralf Näf und die Fumics fast nackich und mit Carbonstarrgabel.



Ohne mich jetzt unnötig profilieren zu wollen ... ich kenn die Jungs durch die Arbeit als Fotograf ein bisschen, mein Chef und ich arbeiten u.a. auch für Ralfs Team. 1m-Kicker gibts in den Rennen nicht, sowas fahren die wenn überhaupt nur privat, dann aber auch in entsprechend viel Plastik eingepackt. Und im Rennen fahren sie sowieso fast alle Magura Durin 
Aber furchtlos zu Tale brettern können die Herren durchaus auch, obwohl die Strecken das nicht immer hergeben...


----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2008)

*Wünsche Allen Gesegnete und Frohe Weihnachten...*


----------



## Felix_B (23. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
ich habe hier des öfteren von Leuten aus Garbsen, teils Wunstorf etc gehört ? gibs hier jemanden aus Ecke Neustadt a.Rbge ? 

Ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger und baller bisher mehr gemütlich als schnell durch simple Forstwege, suche aber mal Kontakt zu gleichgesinnten zweckes gemeinsamen bikens . . . 


grüße und schöne festtage !


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,
wo seid ihr denn gestern noch gefahren nach dem ich weg musste?
über Weihnachten ist eng bei mir, aber das Wochenende ist traumhaftes Winterwetter mit Dauerfrost vorhergesagt,
Wollen wir da mal wieder ne Runde drehen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (24. Dezember 2008)

Sind noch mal ein Stück der Heisterburg abgefahren und dann in der nähe vom Steinbruch irgendwas Steiles 

Wochenende klingt sehr gut. Wenns richtigen Frost hat würde ich gerne zum heitzen an die Anaturmtrails


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2008)

Ah Ja 
dann weiß ich wo ihr wart,

Ostdeister klingt für das Wochenende gut,
Wenn der Boden richtig gefrohren ist könnten wir den Granzweg mal wieder probieren (lechz)

was ist mit unseren Silver Surver hat der seine Vor- Weihnachtsdepression hinter sich gelassen?

Beim Trails heizen  ist der doch immer dabei.
Oder fährt der jetzt nur noch in Tuntenschläuchen auf seinem Dackelschneider, damit die Bikes nicht dreckich werden?
Gruß und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> was ist mit unseren Silver Surver hat der seine Vor- Weihnachtsdepression hinter sich gelassen?
> 
> Beim Trails heizen  ist der doch immer dabei.
> Oder fährt der jetzt nur noch in Tuntenschläuchen auf seinem Dackelschneider, damit die Bikes nicht dreckich werden?



der silver-surfer startet gleich zum x-mas-ride in den deister. nochmal 8 punkte für den wp machen  und für einige stunden dem weihnachtsstress entfliehen. 

wochenende hört sich sehr gut an. 
allerdings könnte ich nur samstag, da sonntag das motto gilt : 

"ALLE NACH HALLE" 

( sonderzugfahrt der indians mit 1500 fans zum "heimspiel" nach halle ).

also lasst uns bitte mal den samstag vormerken. dann kann mc nim ja auch mal wieder mit 

ansonsten, denkt an eure figur, esst nicht zuviel die nächsten 3 tage.

frohes fest 

hoerman


----------



## Scott-y (24. Dezember 2008)

Wie ihr gemerkt haben solltet. war ich gestern auch nicht dabei. Ich mußte mich leider noch einen Tag um meine Arbeit kümmern.
 Bald ist es so weit, dann fange ich an zu zittern wenn ich mein Fahrrad sehe...2 Wochen ohne Rad ...
 Auf jeden Fall nach Heiligabend werden ich da was festmachen.


----------



## Scott-y (24. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens Jungs.... Bevor ich irgend welche Biker mit gelben Hagan´s vom Rad holt...... Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!! 
Es war von einem älteren Hagan Bike die Rede und einer Gelben Jacke


----------



## Wasserträger (24. Dezember 2008)

Allen ein frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch (nicht auf dem Rad) ins Jahr 2009.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab von morgen bis Samstag Zeit, da ich immer sehr spät arbeiten muß.
Ich würd auch gerne am Samstag ma wieder ne Runde im Ostdeister drehen, außerdem muß ich meinen neuen Foxdämpfer einfahren.
Uhrzeit is mir fast egal, ich schaue wann ihr euch verabredet.
FROHES FEST und brauchbare Geschenke!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Dezember 2008)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Übrigens Jungs.... Bevor ich irgend welche Biker mit gelben Hagan´s vom Rad holt...... Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!!
> Es war von einem älteren Hagan Bike die Rede und einer Gelben Jacke



Hagan = alt oder kennst du aktuelle Hagans ?

Damals sind die Titanalrahmen schon im Laden geplatzt. Die Rohre waren längsnahtgeschweißt (die Legierung jedoch nur bedingt zum schweißen geeignet) und gemufft. Ich habe damals die Muffen vertrieben und war ebenso wie mein QS-Leiter "etwas" besorgt deswegen.


----------



## Phil81 (25. Dezember 2008)

Jemand vieleicht schon lust am 2. Biken zu gehen?
Muss nur noch Morgen antreten (heute nach dem Schlafen gehen)


----------



## schappi (25. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Jemand vieleicht schon lust am 2. Biken zu gehen?
> Muss nur noch Morgen antreten (heute nach dem Schlafen gehen)


Fröhliche Weihnachten allen Deisterbikern (Passheizer ausgenommen). Ich bin morgen auch am Start. Fahre mein übliche Strecke über Benther und Gehrdener. Könnte um 10:00 im Deister sein. 

matze


----------



## marcx (25. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne Tage!

Komme grad mehr oder weniger direkt von der Arbeit, hatte gestern 24h Schicht. Deswegen wird jetzt erstmal Weihnachten genossen und nicht gebiked  Aber morgen vlt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen. 
Wer hat Lust am Samstag gegen 12.00 auf Westdeistertour zu gehen?


----------



## chris2305 (25. Dezember 2008)

Auch von der anderen Deisterseite allen eine ruhige, gesunde und besonnene Weihnacht!!

Und das auch was für das Bike/die Bikes dabei war!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab von morgen bis Samstag Zeit, da ich immer sehr spät arbeiten muß.
> Ich würd auch gerne am Samstag ma wieder ne Runde im Ostdeister drehen, außerdem muß ich meinen neuen Foxdämpfer einfahren.
> Uhrzeit is mir fast egal, ich schaue wann ihr euch verabredet.
> FROHES FEST und brauchbare Geschenke!



samstag 12.00 uhr laube  

muß auch ein paar neue geschenke ausprobieren


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, Phil81!
Ich bin nachher, also am Freitag 12:30 am Nienstädter Paß verabredet. Kannst ja mitkommen.
Hoerman, ich bin dann Samstag 12 Uhr an der Laube!


----------



## taxifolia (26. Dezember 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.
> Wer hat Lust am Samstag gegen 12.00 auf Westdeistertour zu gehen?



Ich , ich, ich ( wenn ich mein Fahrrad finde-hab`s schon so lange nicht benutzt ).
Hab zu W.-nacht eine Lampe bekommen----- fürs Wohnzimmer  und absolut gar nichts fürs Bike

Frohes Fest 

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Dezember 2008)

ich bin raus 
hab über Nacht nen Magen-Darm Infekt bekommen :kotz:, das ist auch nix fürs Bike


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin am Samstag auch um 12:00 Uhr an der Laube

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin Schappi,

wollen wir uns wieder am Ortseingang (Dorf an der Station Lemmie) treffen?


----------



## exto (26. Dezember 2008)

Was is'n heute für ein Wochentag???

Egal, ich find's noch raus und bin dann Samstag auch da


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)

schön, dann werden wir ja ne tolle truppe zusammen  bekommen 

der weihnachtsmann war dieses jahr auch wieder sehr fleißig


----------



## Phil81 (26. Dezember 2008)

Uiiii


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Dezember 2008)

ist das "limegrün" Hoerman ?????


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Dezember 2008)

Santa Claus hat Santa Cruz gebracht 

Wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt dreht er ganz durch !!!  

Verlässt mich meine Fachkenntnis oder seh' ich da 888?


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Jetzt dreht er ganz durch !!!
> 
> Verlässt mich meine Fachkenntnis oder seh' ich da 888?



das sieht nach 200mm Federweg aus....

RC3 WC Hoerman???????

der lacht sich ein ins Fäustchen bei dem Blödsinn den wir hier schreiben


----------



## exto (26. Dezember 2008)

In Wirklichkeit is das so'n Baumarkt-Fakebike, dass er nem Nachbarbengel für's Foto abgeknöpft hat. Die haben oft so Wasserrohr DC Gabeln. Was der Weihnachtsmann gebracht hat, war die Laubsäge mit der unser Hoermelinchen das Santa Cruz Logo ausgesägt hat...

Der will uns nur veräppeln


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Dezember 2008)

ich meine ich hätte da auch ne Avid Code rumliegen sehen....

toller Nachbar  den hätt ich auch gerne 

@sören: mit der Laubsäge kannst du echt gut umgehen


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Nee,
das Logo hat ihm Scotty mit der Wasserstrahlschneidmaschine gemacht

De Farbe sieht aus wie Ragazzi von Obi


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Moin Schappi,
> 
> wollen wir uns wieder am Ortseingang (Dorf an der Station Lemmie) treffen?



Hallo Phil,
das Dorf heißt Sorsum.
Klar können wir machen.
Kommst du mit dem Zug um 10:55 an?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)

hier noch ´n paar teilchen :


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)

und hier in voller blüte  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Dezember 2008)

der Trend geht zum Fünft-Bike 

schön das die Wirtschaftskrise bei dir noch nicht angekommen ist 

Gratuliere, äh ich muss jetzt sagen: mir gefällts nicht   aber du verstehst mich schon 

pass auf deine Knochen auf, du Draufgänger


----------



## Phil81 (26. Dezember 2008)

@ Schappi Ja ich nehme dann die Bahn die um 10:55 da ist

@Hoermann Geiler hobel jetzt brauch ich nur noch mein 901 aber das wird wohl noch etwas dauern. Das Schlachtopfer ist aber schon so gut wie bestellt und solange fahre ich dann das.

@Matze Sorry hatte deinen Post übersehen aber ich war auch erst um 12:00 in Wennigsen.


Die Bedingungen im Deister sind aller erste Sahne. Grenzweg sollten wir echt mal angehen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Hoermann Geiler hobel jetzt brauch ich nur noch mein 901 aber das wird wohl noch etwas dauern. Das Schlachtopfer ist aber schon so gut wie bestellt und solange fahre ich dann das.



das schlachtopfer heißt dann wohl canyon , oder ???

bin dann gg. 11.30 h am taternpfahl, damit wir gemeinsam zur laube können. 

jetzt geht´s erstmal zum ausverkauften pferdeturm zum spiel gegen leipzig. 
schönen restzweitenweihnachtstag

hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (26. Dezember 2008)

Meinst wohl 11:30 sonst musste da ja ne Stunde in der Kälte stehen. Obwohl kannst ja deine Panzer stemmen hält warm.


----------



## toschi (26. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier noch ´n paar teilchen :


Könnte es sein das die Code da etwas süfft?

Und geht die an der 888 direkt auf 203mm, ohne Adapter?


----------



## Scott-y (26. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Nee,
> das Logo hat ihm Scotty mit der Wasserstrahlschneidmaschine gemacht



Ihr habe mich erwischt. Er hatte mich erpresst. deshalb mußte ich arbeiten.


----------



## Scott-y (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin morgen dabei. Mal sehn, entweder komm ich zur Laube oder zum Taternpfahl. 
Diesmal kommt mir nichts dazwischen.
 Ich muß morgen nur noch ein paar umbauten am Bike machen... Plattformpedale, Reifen tauschen und der ganze andere Wahnsinn.


----------



## matzinski (26. Dezember 2008)

@Phil81: Macht nix. Ich hab' eh kurzfristig umdisponiert. Ich bin mit dem Auto nach Winninghausen und von dort eine super Westdeisterrunde gefahren. Um 12:00 war ich schon auf der letzen Abfahrt vom Fernsehturm. War supergeiles Wetter und knochenhartgefrorenes Geläuf. Kein Matsch - kein Bikeputzen, so kann es bleiben bis März. 

bis demnächst matze


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und hier in voller blüte  :



Das Teil ist ja wirklich *ENDGEIL*
Bin schon gespannt es morgen in natura zu sehen.
Dann morgen in ff und 661.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Dezember 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das die Code da etwas süfft?
> 
> Und geht die an der 888 direkt auf 203mm, ohne Adapter?



nein , süfft nicht. hatte ich nur vergessen, nach dem entlüften wegzuwischen.

die code passt ohne adapter an die 888 .


----------



## firefighter76 (26. Dezember 2008)

gratuliere zum neuen bike
mußt du da nicht langsam würfeln welches du ausführst
gruß florian


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Dezember 2008)

Einfach nur fett und geil, oder geil und fett, oder nur fett, oder nur geil, egal, ich fang grad an zu sabbern und das hat diesmal nix mit dem Alter zu tun!
Jetzt muß ich morgen definitiv zur Laube kommen um " Swampthing " das grüne Ding aus dem Sumpf fliegen zu sehen!
Congratiulations, Meister, oder wie das heißt!!!


----------



## toschi (27. Dezember 2008)

Morgen, ich würde mich der Runde gern wieder anschließen, da ich nicht weis wo der Taternpfahl ist wohl aber die Laube werde ich dorthin kommen um 12.00.
Starten werde ich am Waldkater, von dort kenne ich schon mal den Weg zur Laube...

Gruss toschi


----------



## matzinski (27. Dezember 2008)

@hoerman: Geiles gerät.  So ne Granate ist ja schon fast waffenscheinpflichtig. Da wird ja dann wohl auch mal ein Bikeparkbesuch fällig. Der "Grünling" lechzst ja geradezu danach sich mal auf den DH-Strecken des Sauerlandes richtig austoben zu dürfen. Aber Vorsicht, so ein Monster hat auch einen Grenzbereich und wenn der überschritten wird, ist man verdammt schnell unterwegs.  

Hals und Beinbruch, Matze


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Dezember 2008)

Gratulation Sören,
Dein neuer Freerider sieht echt Supergeil aus

Viel Spaß damit heute

Grüßle Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


>



fährst du den Frosch jetzt mit Plattformpedal ? oder doch mit klickies


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank für die ganzen positiven antworten zum neuen bike 

@ dhf : werd heute wieder mit klickies fahren. plattform ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, und ich werde heute genug mit dem bike zu tun bekommen  

bis nachher 

hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe mal Platte damit ich mich mal draufsetzen kann 

Bis gleich


Edit: Shit Hoermann hat es schon aufgelöst


----------



## heyho (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte mich heute eurer Truppe auch mal anschliessen. Reise mit Phil81 an.

bis gleich im Wald


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Dezember 2008)

WOW Sören...
das Bike ist der Hammer.  
Was sollen wird Dir denn jetzt noch zum Geburtstag schenken??


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2008)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> WOW Sören...
> das Bike ist der Hammer.



das bike fährt sich auch hammermäßig. 
sofamäßig bergab und auch hoch geht sehr gut. 
genau das , was ich wollte


----------



## Jennfa (27. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich glückwunsch zum Bike! Sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## exto (27. Dezember 2008)

Ha, so sieht n gelungener Wochenendtag aus!

Morgens schön ausschlafen, den ganzen Tag bei Bombenwetter und Grip ohne Ende mit netten Leuten im Wald und Abends mit nem Foster inner Hand über die A2 in den Sonnenuntergang...

So kann der Rest des Lebens von mir aus aussehen 

Carsten, bist du noch in einem Stück nach Haus gekommen? Ich denke, wir zwei sind heute n gutes Beispiel dafür, dass zwei Leute das Gleiche tun, aber was völlig Unterschiedliches erleben können.


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja 
irgend jemand hat mir heute einen gebrauchten Tag angedreht.


----------



## toschi (27. Dezember 2008)

Bike + Schienbein - Schoner = 











 geh jetzt erstmal tackern... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja
> irgend jemand hat mir heute einen gebrauchten Tag angedreht.



war zumindestens nicht materialschonend dein heutiger tag 

14,90 â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues visier 
du brauchst das hier : 
*Giro Ersatzvisier Remedy ice-blau/braun Mod. 2007*: 

http://www2.hibike.de/?sessionID=Bb...D=&productID=56521104137adbd9fab9130c7c5446a6

*

und das mÃ¼sste dein anderes teil sein :

http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/Bremse...zteile/Code-Hebelverstellschraube::15902.html
*


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2008)

Danke für den Service!
Das andere Ersatzteil habe ich auch bei HIBIKE gefunden
ist Avid Teile Nr. 11.5415.013.00

Schon bestellt
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Danke für den Service!
> Das andere Ersatzteil habe ich auch bei HIBIKE gefunden
> ist Avid Teile Nr. 11.5415.013.00
> 
> ...



25 tacken plus versand , was willste mehr 
kommst ja noch relativ günstig bei weg


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ha, so sieht n gelungener Wochenendtag aus!
> 
> Morgens schön ausschlafen, den ganzen Tag bei Bombenwetter und Grip ohne Ende mit netten Leuten im Wald und Abends mit nem Foster inner Hand über die A2 in den Sonnenuntergang...
> 
> So kann der Rest des Lebens von mir aus aussehen



An welcher Stelle des gelungenen Tages kommt Maren denn vor?

Bei mir war das gelungenste des Tages neben den Frosch bewundern, die heiße Dusche.
Dann noch Mecker vom Meister gekommen weil es mich 1.5h im Net gekostet hat die Ersatzteile meiner zwei "gelungenen Sprünge" zu lokalisieren,

Grüße ins befreundete Ausland
von
 Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand den Tag auch seeehr gelungen, Grip ohne Ende, geil!
@ Schappi
Das ist leider so Schappi, der Einstieg ins Freeridegeschäft kostet Geld, Nerven, Blut und manchmal Knochen, aber glaub mir, das wird mit der Zeit besser!!!
So, morgen is Familientag, aber Montag geht's wieder in den Wald. Wer weiß wie langs das Wetter noch so geil ist.
Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2008)

Montag!
Wald!
Wann?
Wo?
Das Gummiband an meiner Bremse hält noch bis die Ersatzteile kommen!
Bin Dabei, wann hat man so gute Bedingungen noch mal?
Gruß
Sachappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2008)

montag  

da lieg ich noch in sauer vom sonderzug. 

aber dienstag will ich auch wieder los, swampthing ausführen und einreiten


----------



## Phil81 (27. Dezember 2008)

Fahr doch Dienstag CC und wir gehen Mittwoch einreiten


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Sonntag Spätdienst und komm etwas später ins Bett. Könnte dann am Montag gegen 11 bei mir starten, Christian wollte auch mit und vllt eher in Westdeister.
Als Treffpunkt eventuell 12 Uhr am Nordmannsturm. Schreib ma ob dir das passt, Schappi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (28. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle des gelungenen Tages kommt Maren denn vor?



...eigentlich erst heute. Zumindest nach Mitternacht. Is ja nicht so, dass die Süße artig zu Hause sitzt, während ich mit zwielichtigen Typen im Wald spiele. Is selbst gaaanz schön umtriebig, die Lady.

Ich denke allerdings, ganz genau das ist das Geheimnis des Erfolges 

Toschi, war das Tackern erfolgreich? Sieht so aus, als würd' dich das dauerhaft an den Ausflug erinnern...


----------



## Madeba (28. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und hier in voller blüte  :



ACHDUGRÜNENEUNE 

schon klar, warum es für Deine Tochter dann nur für ein CUBE gereicht hat


----------



## heyho (28. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab Sonntag Spätdienst und komm etwas später ins Bett. Könnte dann am Montag gegen 11 bei mir starten, Christian wollte auch mit und vllt eher in Westdeister.



Hey Evel,

ich wär am Montag auch gern wieder dabei, ich käme dann um 12 Uhr zum Nordmannsturm, wenn's ok ist.

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Scott-y (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand gestern auch Super, auch wenn ich noch so einige Anpassungsschwierigkeiten habe. Die werden sich hffentlich bald verflüchtigen, sodas man den Flow richtig wieder genießen kann.
 Für dieses Jahr bin ich raus aus dem biken, denn ich verbringe den Rest des Jahres im Harz mit der Familie( aber ohne Bike). Mein Smilie bezieht sich aber nur auf ,,ohne Bike" 
Als an alle :Guten Rutsch und soweiter! Treibt es mit denn Guten Vorsätzen nicht zu heftig , einfach mehr biken sollte für 2009 reichen.


----------



## toschi (28. Dezember 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...Toschi, war das Tackern erfolgreich? Sieht so aus, als würd' dich das dauerhaft an den Ausflug erinnern...


Keine Behinderung, als es geschwollen war sah es schlimmer aus, habs auch nur geklebt, wenns sich nicht entzündet, was ich nicht glaube und hoffe da ja alles sauber geblieben ist, bleibt auch nur ne kleine Narbe. Ich bin allerdings überrascht das beide Hosen ein Loch haben und der Knochen heil geblieben ist, heute hab ich allerdings nur nen kleinen Ausflug gemacht.

Wann und wo muss ich Morgen sein wenn ich mitmöchte? Ich komme von der A2 und würde in Barsinghausen parken, nen Straßenname wäre gut fürs Navi... 


Gruss toschi


----------



## schappi (28. Dezember 2008)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab Sonntag Spätdienst und komm etwas später ins Bett. Könnte dann am Montag gegen 11 bei mir starten, Christian wollte auch mit und vllt eher in Westdeister.
> Als Treffpunkt eventuell 12 Uhr am Nordmannsturm. Schreib ma ob dir das passt, Schappi!



Evel

habe gerade in meinem Terminkalender gesehen daß ich Montag einen Termin habe, kann also nicht mitkommen.

Hoerman
wir könnten aber Dienstag oder Mittwoch biken,

@Toschi

Triff dich mit Evel in Barsinghausen / Hohenbostel, an der Kirche
Die Strasse heißt auch an der Kirche, wenn die nicht im Navi sein sollte : Zur Heisterburg

Vergiss die Protektoren nicht
Beim meinem 2. Abflug gestern hat mich übrigens der FF vor Gesichtsverletzungen bewahrt.
Viel Spass morgen
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Dezember 2008)

Gut, ich komm dann morgen 11 Uhr in Hohenbostel an der Kirche vorbei, um dann um 12 am Nordmannsturm zu sein.
Jetzt geh ich erst mal zur Arbeit, bis nachher!


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2008)

so grad aus der halle in halle zurück 

ich sag nur : A U S W Ä R T S S I E G ! ! !     5 : 0 

könnte dienstag  u n d  mittwoch. 

sag ne uhrzeit, und ich bin da . 

gern auch mit cc-feile zum heizen 


gut nacht 

hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2008)

hoerman on the road ab 24. 36 

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernsehen/a-z/5869251.html?4274250


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eben noch die letzten Indiansleichen vom Bahnhof nach Rethen gebracht, waren aber ganz friedlich. Nur das eine Ehepaar war lustig, die haben sich die ganze Zeit gestritten wer am besoffensten von beiden ist!
Am Mittwoch könnt ich auch, da ich erst abends halb 11 arbeiten muß. Puuh, Silvester von halb 11 bis früh halb 6 malochen, mir wird schlecht.
Aber CC-Fahrn wird nix, ich hab im Moment ne Hardtailallergie!!!


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (29. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hoerman on the road ab 24. 36
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernsehen/a-z/5869251.html?4274250


 

Hallo hoerman,

schade, wollte Deinen Weggefährten ein Schmankerl anbieten und getze kommst Du mir zuvor  ...

...dann bleibt mir nur zu erwähnen, das Du ab der o.a. Spielzeit einen etwas anderen "Helm" trägst  

 ... wundere mich allerdings, das Du noch geradeaus schreiben kannst   

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hoerman on the road ab 24. 36
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernsehen/a-z/5869251.html?4274250



ja ist denn schon Fasching  
1.Preis für den Indianer 

Und Hoerman: war es kalt,dreckig und laut


----------



## Neartheabyss (29. Dezember 2008)

moin, männers. gestern war das wetter wohl der hammer.überlege am mittwoch morgen noch zwei stunden zu biken.sind gestern zweimal den raketentrail gefahren und hatten während desen ein längeres gespräch mit dem zuständigen förster. er war echt freundlich aber erwähnte auch das der klosterforst oder wie auch immer der eigentümer heißt, 2009 aufrüsten wollen. was immer das auch heißen mag ? sind dann noch schön fleißig DH , wild pig, römertrail, no country und zum schluß den *********trail gefahren. puh, war das ein tag. naja das wetter bleibt ja die nächsten tage trocken, somit biken bis der arzt kommt


----------



## Saiklist (29. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


>



Sören das Bike ist SAUGEIL geworden....


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so grad aus der halle in halle zurück
> 
> ich sag nur : A U S W Ä R T S S I E G ! ! !     5 : 0
> 
> ...



Hoerman

Dienstag 11:30 Uhr Am Taternpfahl?

Am Mittwoch können wir uns ja mit Evel im Westdeister treffen.
Da könnten wir als Treffpunkt BBW um 11:00
Uhr nehmen.

Evel ist Mittwoch 11:00 Uhr OK für dich?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Loni,
seher das du gerade online bist.
Willst du nicht mal wieder in den Deister kommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt alle schön gefeiert. (und gefuttert  )



schappi schrieb:


> @Loni
> Frohen Feiertage, so langsam glaube ich, daß das nichts mehr wird mit dem gemeinsamen Biken.
> Aber wir haben ja jetzt zum Glück Jenfa als Ersatz für dich.
> Komms du ins Bergwerk im Februar?
> ...



Ui, so pessimistisch. das wird schon was mit dem gemeinsamen Biken! bloß erst nächstes Jahr. 

Dass man Damen ersetzen kann ist mir neu.
Ich freu mich aber über weibliche Erweiterung der Truppe 

Bergwerk ist am 28.3. (?)



schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> seher das du gerade online bist.
> Willst du nicht mal wieder in den Deister kommen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Will ich gern. 
Ich bin in der 3. KW 2009 wieder in Hannover. Hoffentlich klappt's dann. (4. und 5. KW bin ich voraussichtlich wieder in Libyen) 

Vorher wünsch ich allen noch nen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## _Sync_ (29. Dezember 2008)

So, der Weihnachtsmann hat im Stau gestanden, heute ist meine Durolux angekommen. Schaut erstmal garnicht so schlecht aus das Ding. Jetzt warte ich nurnoch auf meinen LRS, den Lenker und auf Schaltzüge, dann kann das Teil seine erste Testfahrt begehen...


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2008)

Loni schrieb:


> Bergwerk ist am 28.3. (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Vorher wünsch ich allen noch nen guten Rutsch!!



Bergwerk ist am 14.2.09

Gruß
Scahppi


----------



## Loni (29. Dezember 2008)

Oh Valentinstag 

schwieriges Wochenende. muss ich mal schauen.
Gibt es schon Orga wg Fahrt und evtl. Übernachten?


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2008)

Noch mal fÃ¼r alle Interessierten, die schon immer mal in einem Salzbergwerk biken wollten:
7. Bikertour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde
  14.2.09
http://www.sc-impuls.de/biketour.htm

>> Fotogalerie der 5. Bikertour anschauen 
Am 14. Februar 2009 veranstalten wir zum 7. Mal eine Bikertour im BrÃ¼gman-Schacht in Sondershausen. In einer Tiefe von 680 Meter bis 800 Meter wird eine Strecke zwischen 10,6 km und 31,8 km, die stark profiliert ist, angeboten. Hierbei werden wir alle SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten die das Erlebnisbergwerk zu bieten hat anfahren. Aber auch fÃ¼r den Besucher bislang verborgene Tiefen werden wir ergrÃ¼nden. Auch wenn ein grossteil der Strecke beleuchtet ist, so ist fÃ¼r die finsteren Strecken eine verstÃ¤rkte Beleuchtung am Rad erforderlich. Ausschreibungen in den FachgeschÃ¤ften von RAD-ART, den GeschÃ¤ftsstellen von TA und TLZ und des sc imâ¢puls. 

Die Teilnahme ist limitiert. Meldeschluss ist der 31.01.2009.

Veranstalter: sc imÂ·puls erfurt e.V. 
Termin: 14. Februar 2009 
Meldeanschrift: sc im.puls erfurt e.V.
SchÃ¼tzenstr. 4
99096 Erfurt
Tel. 0361/ 7443655
Fax. 0361/ 7443654
e-mail: [email protected]

Teilnahme: Die Tour findet im SondershÃ¤user âBrÃ¼gman-Schachtâ in einer Tiefe von 680 bis 720 Meter statt. Die StreckenlÃ¤nge kann selbst zwischen 10,6 km und 31,8 km gewÃ¤hlt werden. Gefahren wird auf einem Rundkurs mit einer LÃ¤nge von 10,6 km und einer HÃ¶hendifferenz von 350 Meter. Die Radtour bietet jedem Teilnehmer die MÃ¶glichkeit entsprechend dem persÃ¶nlichen LeistungsvermÃ¶gen das Tempo zu wÃ¤hlen.

Strecke: Die Strecke ist stark profiliert. Steigungen bis zu 18 % sind keine Seltenheit. Der Untergrund ist stellenweise glatt. Die Strecke ist schwach ausgeleuchtet.

Voraussetzungen: Die Tour ist nur mit einem Mountain-Bike mÃ¶glich. Am Rad sollte nach MÃ¶glichkeit ein zweiter Strahler angebracht sein. Das Tragen eines Schutzhelmes ist Pflicht. Im Schacht sind Temperaturen zwischen 24Â°C und 27Â° C und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von 30%. Es ist reichlich zu trinken mitzufÃ¼hren. Auf der Strecke befinden sich zwei GetrÃ¤nkestellen. 
Meldung: Bis zum 31. Januar 2009, wenn bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Teilnehmerlimit von 150 Radlern nicht erreicht ist. Die Meldung ist erst bei Zahlungseingang der StartgebÃ¼hr verbindlich

*Orga wegen Fahrt und Ãbernachtung mÃ¼ssen wir im Januar absprchen wenn endgÃ¼ltig klar ist wer alles mitkommt.*

GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> 
> Dienstag 11:30 Uhr Am Taternpfahl?
> 
> ...



morgen geht klar , bin um 11.30 uhr am treffpunkt
mittwoch auch 

hoffe nur, die kondition hat unter dem sonderzug nicht zu arg gelitten


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2008)

Exto, 
wie sieht das mit dir Sylvester aus?
Bekommst du noch mal ein Visum für Niedersachsen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (29. Dezember 2008)

sooo, liebe Leute ( und nicht so liebe) ,

auf diesem Wege allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes Jahr 2009 , waren doch einige Unfälle dabei.
Da war schappis "no hand- no feet- no bike- Haubentaucher" vom Samstag eher von der harmloseren Art , aber : gut dass die Mütze auf und überall zu war. 
Danke noch mal an evel, der meine Schei s s - performance und das Gejammere ertragen hat. Sonntag hab ich mich gefühlt, als wäre ich den Grenzweg ohne Rad runtergekugelt. 


Dieses Jahr is´ nix mehr mit Fahren, muss noch arbeiten, Silvester wird in Osnabrück gefeiert.

Also bis nächstes Jahr, bleibt gesund !

taxi


----------



## Phil81 (29. Dezember 2008)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht vor 12:30 im Wald sein.
Das ist euch vermuttlich schon zu spät oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht vor 12:30 im Wald sein.
> Das ist euch vermuttlich schon zu spät oder?



ruf einfach an, wir können uns dann unterwegs treffen


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht vor 12:30 im Wald sein.
> Das ist euch vermuttlich schon zu spät oder?



wie sieht´s am mittwoch aus. könnten wir auch eher oder später starten. 
tanja meckert, da sie auch noch zum reiten will 

damit phil mit von der partie sein kann, könnten wir ja später starten. 

macht mal meldung, wie das bei euch aussieht ?

v.g. hoerman

p.s. vllt. sind dann auch mal mitglieder von team 3 anwesend. 
schon lange keinen mehr von denen gesehen


----------



## Phil81 (29. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Noch mal für alle Interessierten, die schon immer mal in einem Salzbergwerk biken wollten:
> 7. Bikertour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde
> 14.2.09
> http://www.sc-impuls.de/biketour.htm
> ...



Schade da bin ich "leider" zum Biken auf la Palma.
Naja 2010 dann muss es ja beim 3 Anlauf bei mir mal klappen


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie sieht´s am mittwoch aus.
> p.s. vllt. sind dann auch mal mitglieder von team 3 anwesend.
> schon lange keinen mehr von denen gesehen



Nö, zu viel Aufwand am 31.12. 
Wir drehen in unseren "Bergen" einige Runden.

Viel Spaß und guten Rutsch  am 31.12. bis nächstes Jahr 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie sieht´s am mittwoch aus. könnten wir auch eher oder später starten.
> tanja meckert, da sie auch noch zum reiten will
> 
> damit phil mit von der partie sein kann, könnten wir ja später starten.
> ...



Hoerman 

ich bin da flexibel. 
wir können ja:
a) um 11:30 Uhr starten und fahren als erstes den RT und Phil kommt dann dazu.
b) wir starten alle um 12:30 oder 13:00 Uhr

wann will Tanja denn reiten?


----------



## heyho (29. Dezember 2008)

Heute wars wieder prima im Westdeister, danke Evel fürs guiden 
Mein Highlight war der Steinbruch, den kannte ich noch nicht.

Am Mittwoch bin ich wohl auch wieder dabei, quasi zur Jahresabschlusstour im Deister.

Gruß
heyho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (29. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

wollte morgen auch zum deister kommen,mal das neue bike testen..

fahrt ihr cc oder holt ihr die großen federwege raus?falls ja,könnte ich mich anschließen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> 
> ich bin da flexibel.
> wir können ja:
> ...



tanja sagt 12.30h am bbw geht i.o.


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Dezember 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte morgen auch zum deister kommen,mal das neue bike testen..
> 
> fahrt ihr cc oder holt ihr die großen federwege raus?falls ja,könnte ich mich anschließen?




also ich wollte santa ausführen


----------



## paul.lahner (29. Dezember 2008)

ich wollte das northshore endlich mal mitnehmen,weiß aber nich wie gut s damit bergauf geht.
wollte wohl am waldkater parken,taternphal ist wohl ganz schön weit.
könnte ich auch woanders einsteigen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Dezember 2008)

ich bin am mittwoch dabei, egal ob um 11.00 oder um 12.30. klingelt einfach


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe Sonntag ist kein Schneeeee im deister! 
Wer kommt den nun alles mit??


----------



## toschi (29. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar unglaublich scharfe Bilder hab ich heut geschossen , Akku war leider leer und ohne Blitz kommt die Camera nicht klar, immer das gleiche 



 

 

 



aber, Respekt, der Gap ist nicht ohne gerade wegen dem Speed den man in der Ebene erstmal erreichen muss 

schöne Runde übrigens, Gracias Evel, manchmal habe ich gedacht die Trails wurden das erste mal befahren


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2008)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> ich wollte das northshore endlich mal mitnehmen,weiß aber nich wie gut s damit bergauf geht.
> wollte wohl am waldkater parken,taternphal ist wohl ganz schön weit.
> könnte ich auch woanders einsteigen?



wir könnten uns um 12:00 Uhr an der Laube treffen.
Das Northshore ist genau richtig fü die Trails Morgen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Dezember 2008)

bbrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

das wird heute aber recht schattig  

dafür dürfte der grip wieder erste sahne sein 

bis um 11.30 uhr am taternpfahl 

hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (30. Dezember 2008)

Da sitze ich ja lieber im warmen Büro und schaukel mir die Eier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Dezember 2008)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da sitze ich ja lieber im warmen Büro und schaukel mir die Eier



weichei


----------



## Phil81 (30. Dezember 2008)

Von wegen 

Als ich heute morgen um 6:30 mit dem Rad zur Arbeit bin wars noch etwas kälter. In der Sonne kann ja jeder sich im Wald vergnügen gehen.


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe erstmal den MM mit der weichen Mischung runtergeworfen und einen BB in TC aufgezogen, der dürfte bei dem harten Boden optimal sein.
Bis  gleich
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe erstmal den MM mit der weichen Mischung runtergeworfen und einen BB in TC aufgezogen, der dürfte bei dem harten Boden optimal sein.
> Bis  gleich
> Schappi



hab ich gestern abend auch schon gemacht  

bis gleich 

hoerman


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
Silvester um 12:30 am BBW! Ich bin flexibel, deswegen is mir relativ egal.
Muß jetzt zur Arbeit und schau deswegen heute Abend noch ma hier rein. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2008)

Das ist richtig,
Morgen Sylvester um 12:30 Uhr am BBW.
War heute mit Hoerman, Toschi und 2 seiner Freunde im Westdeister unterwegs. Wir haben dann noch Madeba und die Süntelbiker, Jenfa und Freund und Paul.ahner getroffen
War megageil!
 Der Grenzweg geht so gut alle Trails haben Grip ohne Ende und die Sonne schien aus allen Knopflöchern.
Bis Morgen dann.

Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Dezember 2008)

war echt ein geiler tag heute 

wetter  

biker 

trails 

grip 

das erfreut das bikerherz  

freu mich schon auf morgen 

jetzt erstmal "wieder" zum pferdeturm

hoerman


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2008)

Toschi

hier der Link zum Naturfreundehaus Barsinghausen:
http://www.naturfreundehaeuser-nds.de/barsing.htm#haus
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## marcx (30. Dezember 2008)

denkt drann das morgen vormittag irgendwie son silvesterlauf im deister von basche aus startet..

ich geh jetzt meine erkältung weiter pflegen.
wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch nach 2009!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (30. Dezember 2008)

Starten morgen auch um 11 Uhr Richtung Teufelsbrücke.
Freu mich schon auf die Trails in der Ecke

Vielleicht trifft man sich


----------



## taifun (30. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist richtig,
> War megageil!
> Schappi



jo,stimmt.Bin erst gegen nachmittag los gekommen.
Habe später versucht euch zu finden.Grabweg,Ladys...keiner da.
Evel hat mir deine Nummer gegeben,aber nicht erreicht..
so habe alleine meine Runde gedreht.

PS.guck nicht so grimmig unter dem Helm,wenn silbernes auto dich grüßt(war ich)


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. Dezember 2008)

Aloah Leute,
ich habe heute mit DHF die letzte Tour des Jahres in den sagenhaften Rehburger Bergen kombiniert mit dem Düdinghäuser Berg hinter mich gebracht. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Ist ja auch die ganze Zeit schon SSWB Wetter.

Schulter ist fast auskuriert. Kann jetzt endlich wieder mit Rechts ....

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Vielleicht bis bald im Wald 

Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (30. Dezember 2008)

taifun schrieb:


> jo,stimmt.Bin erst gegen nachmittag los gekommen.
> Habe später versucht euch zu finden.Grabweg,Ladys...keiner da.
> Evel hat mir deine Nummer gegeben,aber nicht erreicht..
> so habe alleine meine Runde gedreht.
> ...



Ach du warts da der mich da vor Bredenbeck angehupt hat!

Ichz kenne sonst niemanden der einen silbernen 3er fährt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (30. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Toschi
> 
> hier der Link zum Naturfreundehaus Barsinghausen:
> http://www.naturfreundehaeuser-nds.de/barsing.htm#haus
> ...


Super, danke, vierzig Personen sollten da drin sein, mal sehen was sich ergibt .

Morgen werd ich nicht dabei sein, wünsche schon mal einen schönen Rutsch allen, bis zum vierten Januar oder so 

Gruss toschi


----------



## _Sync_ (30. Dezember 2008)

So, mein Zweitrad schreitet voran, grad eben den Gabelschaft abgesäbelt und alles soweit vorbereitet, dass ich dann wenn der LRS da ist weiterbauen kann.
Bisher bin ich mit der Verarbeitung der Durolux als auch vom CMP Moto zufrieden außer, dass an der Durolux an der Bremsaufnahme irgendwelcher Kleber war und sich der Decklack da gelößt hatte. Die Decals sind auch nur aufgeklebt, aber naja man bekommt, wofür man zahlt. Wie sich das Teil im Fahrenden Zustand verhält, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ja mein LRS noch nicht da ist (Hermes hat den acht Tage einfach nicht bearbeitet *grummel*).

Ich hoffe, das ich den Hobel am WE mal ausführen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Dezember 2008)

boah ist das schattig . Man gut, dass wir erst in der Mittagshitze losfahren.


----------



## heyho (31. Dezember 2008)

Bin heute doch nicht im Deister am Start. Die guten Bedingungen dauern ja noch ein paar Tage an.
Wünsche guten Rutsch!

Gruß
heyho


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2008)

Bedingungen sind ja super heute!
wer kommt um 12:30 Uhr alles zum BBW?
Evel
Hoerman
Schappi
Homer 
Phil
?


----------



## stefan64 (31. Dezember 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Bedingungen sind ja super heute!
> wer kommt um 12:30 Uhr alles zum BBW?
> Evel
> Hoerman
> ...



Ich


----------



## Jennfa (31. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind wohl erst richtung Wochenende wieder am start! Euch viel spaß bei dem geilen Wetter heute! Feiert alle schön und kommt gut rein! Hier noch ein paar Bilder, die ich gestern mit meiner neuen Kamera geschossen hab . Ich denke für den Anfang sind die ok. Ihr werdet dann demnächst als Übungsobjekte herangezogen . Im Album sind noch ein paar mehr.

Viele Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2008)

Gut die Bilder!

ist das erste Bild an der BMX Bahn?

Gruß und guten Rutsch
Scahppi


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Dezember 2008)

schappi, 

bin ca. 12.05 h bei dir 

bis gleich 

sören


----------



## 1Tintin (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
haben gestern unsere Jahresabschlussfahrt im Deister gemacht, war sehr schön und auch sehr schön kalt.

Hoffe das bei allen der Santa Cross da war, und wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Der Raketentrail ist der Hammer, war das schöööön gestern.

Tschö der Tintin


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Dezember 2008)

hallo @all 
wünsche allen von euch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 
werde jetzt erstmal feiern gehen hoffe ich werde bald mal neinen rotz loß das ich wieder radeln kann mit euch
bis im neuen jahr 
gruß florian


----------



## schappi (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Tintin
du hast Beitrag 8000! genau am letzten Tag des Jahres. 
Wir trinken Erdinger alkoholfrei. 4.1. 15:00 Uhr Annaturm!
Waren heute nochmal im Deister. Einfach traumhaft 2x RT und einmal FT unten gibt es ein neues Stück. Klasee der Boden hat so einen guten Grip.

allen einen guten Rutsch
bis nächstes Jahr
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, ihr hattet heute noch mal so richtig Spass an den Backen. Ich wünsch' allen nen guten Rutsch und freue mich auf's nächste Jahr mit ner Menge guter Action mit euch!


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Dezember 2008)

so jungs und mädels, 

dann auch nochmal von mir ein  "vielen dank an euch alle " , für die mit euch  erlebten  :

-gemeinsamen stunden auf dem bike 
-gemeinsamen tage im urlaub ( speziell *varadero*, *schappi* und *dhf* )
-gemeinsamen mtb-rennen und veranstaltungen 
-und auch für die vielen anderen stunden ( stammtisch o.ä. ) 

-auch einen speziellen dank an alle , die sich jetzt angesprochenen fühlen,
     die mein meckern ertragen mussten  ( ich sag nur schlangen ).


freu mich schon auf´s neue jahr, um noch mehr verrückte sachen mit euch machen zu dürfen. 

rutscht gut rein 

bis nächstes jahr

hoerman


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2008)

nestes jahr sonntag im deister rocken wirt geilllllllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Dezember 2008)

wünsche guten und unfallfreien Transfer nach 2009!!! Alles Gute im neuen Jahr!
Gibt es schon Daten für den DK... in 2009 ??


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2008)

Frohes neues jahr für die lieben Biker!!!!!!!


----------



## _Sync_ (31. Dezember 2008)

So gleich ist es soweit, guten rutsch ins neue Jahr!

BTW: Das Bike ist soweit fertig, hab nur momentan keine Schnellspanner hier, für die Testfahrt hat auch ein Stück 5mm Silberstahl mit Gewinde draufgeschnitten gehalten, wenn ich wieder in Hannover bin, wird da was ordentliches verbaut.


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen!
Ich werde jetzt mal ganz was exotisches machen!
Ich werde mit meiner Liebsten vom Waldkater zu Fuß zum Annaturm wandern.

Frohe Neues Jahr 
wünscht
Schappi


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wünsche guten und unfallfreien Transfer nach 2009!!! Alles Gute im neuen Jahr!
> Gibt es schon Daten für den DK... in 2009 ??



Jimmi
frohes Neues Jahr,
Fixen Termin für DK4 gibt es noch nicht.
Es wird aber einen DK4 definitiv im Frühjahr geben.
Ostern ist 12. und 13. April.
Dann schlage ich hier schon mal den 18.April als Termin für DK4 vor
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen!
> Ich werde jetzt mal ganz was exotisches machen!
> Ich werde mit meiner Liebsten vom Waldkater zu Fuß zum Annaturm wandern.
> 
> ...



Frohes neues Jahr !!!
pass bloß auf, dass dich kein Radrüpel umsemmelt. FF ist auch als Fußgänger auf dem Kammweg angesagt. Ich werd heute mal den RT unter die Reifen nehmen. Wir sehn uns dann am WE


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Januar 2009)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und immer eine Hand breit Trails unter den Rädern.

Ride on Firefighter76


----------



## exto (1. Januar 2009)

So, fast 14:05 am 1. Januar. Da wird es dringend Zeit für einen Jahresrückblick 2009:

Mein Jahr bestand bisher aus Sex, Alkohol und lange schlafen. Jetzt geh' ich noch ne kleine Runde mit der Else in den Wald. Also: 2009 war n geiles Jahr 

... bisher jedenfalls...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hab meine Neujahrs Hunderunde aufm RT gemacht und bin vollauf begeistert . Schade, dass mir bei diesen genialen Bedingungen bisher immer was dazwischen kam. Ich freu mich schon aufs WE


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr !!!
> pass bloß auf, dass dich kein Radrüpel umsemmelt. FF ist auch als Fußgänger auf dem Kammweg angesagt. Ich werd heute mal den RT unter die Reifen nehmen. Wir sehn uns dann am WE



da hast du Recht!
mich hätte da doch beinahe so ein Ht Fahrer über den Haufen gefahren. (war auch der einzige Biker den ich auf der ganzen Tour getroffen habe)
Wer kennt den Mann?
Bike: Cube Reaction in schwarz
Helm: Schwarz
Jacke: Rot


----------



## chris2305 (1. Januar 2009)

kommt bestimmt aus Spr....!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> da hast du Recht!
> mich hätte da doch beinahe so ein Ht Fahrer über den Haufen gefahren. (war auch der einzige Biker den ich auf der ganzen Tour getroffen habe)
> Wer kennt den Mann?
> Bike: Cube Reaction in schwarz
> ...



mir hat heute auf meiner regenerationsrunde so´n "alter sack" mit pudelmütze und grüner jacke den weg versperrt. 
war in begleitung von 2 frauen und noch einem anderen mann. 
wäre er alleine gewesen, ... 

so hab ich aber allen ein " frohes neues " gewünscht, habe tschüss schappi gesagt, und bin einfach weitergefahren


----------



## schappi (1. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht eigentlicht das Programm für die nächsten 3 Tage aus?
wer ist unterwegs.
Die Guten Bedingungen müssen ausgenutzt werden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2009)

ich will morgen unbedingt nochmal den RT Fahren, weiß aber noch nicht wann ich Feierabend habe. Ich würde spätestens um 15.00 starten.


----------



## Phil81 (1. Januar 2009)

Morgen:Nein
Samstag:JA ab 12:30
Sonntag: Aber sicher ab 12:30


----------



## pebblesathome (1. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlicht das Programm für die nächsten 3 Tage aus?
> wer ist unterwegs.
> Die Guten Bedingungen müssen ausgenutzt werden.
> Gruß
> Schappi



hallo ihr,
ich möchte auch mal wieder mit!
morgen muß ich aber ins büro, daher nur im dunkeln und nicht im wald.
aber sa/so geht was.
dann will ich das grüne monster mal in echt sehn

gruß
pebbles


----------



## Jennfa (1. Januar 2009)

Wir würden für Samstag plädieren . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen:Nein
> Samstag:JA ab 12:30
> Sonntag: Aber sicher ab 12:30



morgen: nein oder vielleicht 
samstag: ja , uhrzeit egal
sonntag : ja , uhrzeit auch egal


----------



## _Sync_ (1. Januar 2009)

Samstag wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei...


----------



## taxifolia (2. Januar 2009)

Guten morgen im neuen Jahr, hoffe alle haben den Kopf noch dran.

Ich wollte heute auch fahren, RT ist immer gut. Wann genau wolltest Du fahren, Homer .
1500 ist vielleich bischen spät bei dem Funzellicht heute- siehst beim Malern so sowieso nichts.  
Sonst noch Interessenten?

Gruß
taxi


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das heute schaffe.
wenn müsste man ja schon um 14:00 Uhr los. Oder wir machen einen NR draus.
Samstag geht bei mir nicht.
Aber Sonntag kann ich!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich das heute schaffe.
> wenn müsste man ja schon um 14:00 Uhr los. Oder wir machen einen NR draus.
> Samstag geht bei mir nicht.
> Aber Sonntag kann ich!
> ...



samstag dann ostdeister  ->  treffpunkt laube 12.30 h ?
sonntag westdeister        -> treffpunkt bbw   12.30h ?

wäre das ein plan  ?


----------



## taxifolia (2. Januar 2009)

nette Idee mit dem nightride, schappi, besonders jetzt bei Schnee, scheitert nur an einer Lampe bei mir- habe ja einen Wohnzimmerlüster bekommen und keine Bikelampe.

Samstag ( morgen ) geht nicht, also höchstens Sonntag.

Wir werden sehen.

taxi


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> samstag dann ostdeister  ->  treffpunkt laube 12.30 h ?
> sonntag westdeister        -> treffpunkt bbw   12.30h ?
> 
> wäre das ein plan  ?



Sonntag 12:30 Uhr Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen .Bin dabei.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (2. Januar 2009)

Gute Idee Antwort Frage 1: Ja antwort Frage 2 auch ja


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hab grad Feierabend und wäre ab 14.00 verfügbar


----------



## lakekeman (2. Januar 2009)

Wir sind dann auch Samstag 12:30 an der Laube.


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß ich bin ne Petze.....
aber DHF war heute mal wieder mit seinen geliebten Mountainkings unterwegs....
und was war natürlich wieder....
Zisch......

Frohes neues Jahr an alle
Gruß Tom


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dann wohl morgen auch an der Laube! Hab heute etwas Indoorsport gemacht. 1 Stunde Extremstaubsauging!!!


----------



## exto (2. Januar 2009)

Meine Güte, wie groß is denn deine Bude? 400m²?

Oder bist du auf'm Sauger nicht so fix, wie auf'm Bike? 

Sonntag BBW kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Ich werd mich einfach noch mal melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie groß is denn deine Bude? 400m²?
> 
> Oder bist du auf'm Sauger nicht so fix, wie auf'm Bike?
> 
> Sonntag BBW kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Ich werd mich einfach noch mal melden...



falls sonntag nicht passt, komm halt am samstag


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie groß is denn deine Bude? 400m²?
> 
> Oder bist du auf'm Sauger nicht so fix, wie auf'm Bike?
> 
> Sonntag BBW kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. Ich werd mich einfach noch mal melden...



Du solltest kommen, es gibt einiges Neues was du noch nicht kennst
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Januar 2009)

und was ist mit toschi ?

sehen wir dich an beiden tagen  ?


----------



## taifun (2. Januar 2009)

Moin,könnte sein das wir morgen auch zu dem zeitpunkt oben sind.
Wir fahren schon so um 11:00 Uhr mit 4 Mann und Bikes los.Was wir fahren sehen wir vor Ort,ev treffen wir euch irgendwo.

Heute war super fahren und alles weiterhin schön eisig...

Bis aufn Trail


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Januar 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin ne Petze.....
> aber DHF war heute mal wieder mit seinen geliebten Mountainkings unterwegs....
> und was war natürlich wieder....
> Zisch......
> ...



Siehst Du Du Petze das das keinen hier interessiert 
Petze und Streber: er ist jetzt auf Platz 1 im Team 3
Er sagt immer das die Tour zu Ende ist und wenn ich dann weg bin fährt er noch heimlich WP-Punkte ein 
Er sagt: Hoerman hol ich mir noch (punktemässig) 

Grüße
DHF


----------



## toschi (2. Januar 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wir sind dann auch Samstag 12:30 an der Laube.





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und was ist mit toschi ?
> 
> sehen wir dich an beiden tagen  ?


Erstmal ist Samstag notiert, wenn ich hier zeitig loskomme bin ich gegen 11.oo Uhr am Waldkater und fahre dann auf.
Hab seit heute Spikes drauf, mal sehen ob die es im Deister auch tun 

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (2. Januar 2009)

Werde mal sehen was machbar ist. Denke aber das ich auch mal dabei bin, wenn ich denn geduldet werde.


----------



## Scott-y (2. Januar 2009)

So wie es aussieht bin ich am Sonntag am BBW.


----------



## pebblesathome (2. Januar 2009)

hi,
sonntag geht klar, 12.30 bbw
morgen ist familientag, fahre daher früher los.
will versuchen 12.30 an der laube zu sein, kann dann ein oder zwei trails noch mit euch mit.
falls ich nicht pünktlich bin, versuch ichs übers handy.

bis morgen im wald
pebbles


----------



## toschi (2. Januar 2009)

@Evel,
ich würd auch gern in Barsinghausen starten (Samstag), fährst sicher wieder an der Kirche vorbei, wenn Du magst kannst Du mich da oder woanders (sag wo) aufpicken, ich sehe zu das ich 10.30 dort bin oder warte auf Deine Zeitangabe, müsstest Dich allerdings bis 9.00 Uhr per PM oder hier melden.

Gruss toschi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Werde mal sehen was machbar ist. Denke aber das ich auch mal dabei bin, wenn ich denn geduldet werde.




wo warst du denn ?

haben bis 12.40h auf dich gewartet.


----------



## exto (3. Januar 2009)

Ha, Familienkaffee und Bike gehen doch zusammen. Hin- und Rückweg haben sich immerhin auf drei Stündchen addiert... 

Ganz schön schattig auf den Rollerstrecken!!!

Morg en bin ich um 12:30 am BBW. Homer, wie sieht's aus? Kannst du nicht für hinterher ne Badewannenfreigabe für alle bei der werten Gattin aushandeln? Dazu ne Kiste Becks, das wär schon was  (Die würd' ich in dem Fall mitbringen...)

Bis moins...


----------



## taifun (3. Januar 2009)

Moin,
nachdem meine Kameraden und Ich uns an der Laube von euch verabschiedet haben,ist eine schnelle Tour daraus geworden.

Abgesehen,von einem weiteren Reifenschaden....!

Tourenbeschreibung siehe hier:
http://www.rcgehrden.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=1991#p1991

Nächste mal,bin bei Euch mit dabei... hoffe hattet viel spaß

Eventuell seht ihr die beiden morgen auch noch mal im Wald,
ich mache morgen Pause und Familientag.

bis denne


----------



## stefan64 (3. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen auch um 12:30 am BBW.

@Phil, wenn du um Viertel vor 12 bei mir bist, kannst du mitfahren.

Stefan


----------



## Phil81 (3. Januar 2009)

Moin Stefan,

Danke für das Angebot! Bin allerdings vorher noch auf der Arbeit und fahre von da dann direkt hin. Zurück würde ich dann aber gerne einen Shuttel Platz buchen 

War heute ne schöne aber schattige Runde!


----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wo warst du denn ?
> 
> haben bis 12.40h auf dich gewartet.



Oh, shit!
Tut mir leid das ihr auf mich gewartet habt. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Hätte allerdings erst um 12 Uhr hier schreiben können, das das nicht klappt. Familie ist nicht immer komplett planbar.
Hat nur für ne kleine Runde im Süntel gereicht ab 14 Uhr. Laube hätte ich höchstens um 13 Uhr geschafft. 

Wenn ich komme bin ich pünktlich. Ich hasse Unpünktlichkeit

Also nochmal an Alle: Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2009)

Wie viele waren denn da und was seid ihr gefahren??

Nochmals Sorry an alle Wartenden!!


----------



## Phil81 (4. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich den Spot auf mich ziehe aber heute bleibe ich auf dem Sofa.
Nach Schneeregen ist mir heute irgendwie nicht


----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht denn das heute um 12:30 Uhr aus?
wer kommt alles zum BBW nach Barsinghausen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Der Schnee ist dermaßen nass und pappig, mal sehn wie weit wir kommen 
@Exto
für weit Hergereiste steht natürlich ne Dusche zur Verfügung. Du solltest Dir nur Handtücher mitbringen. Für alle die wollen gibts ne Tasse Tee, mit oder ohne


----------



## pebblesathome (4. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Der Schnee ist dermaßen nass und pappig, mal sehn wie weit wir kommen
> @Exto
> für weit Hergereiste steht natürlich ne Dusche zur Verfügung. Du solltest Dir nur Handtücher mitbringen. Für alle die wollen gibts ne Tasse Tee, mit oder ohne




ich bin da

den tee nehm ich gern, aber mit exto duschen.....schaun mer mal.

hat jemand ne ahnung, wie die straßen so sind?

bis nachher
pebbles


----------



## Scott-y (4. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch da! 
Die Tasse Tee nehme ich auch gern in Anspruch....Pfefferminz bitte von ALDI.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2009)

ich bin leider raus heute. geh morgen früh erstmal zum doc, der rücken bringt mich noch um. 
echt fiese schmerzen, und das bei dem traumwetter 
hoffe es ist morgen mit ner spritze cortison getan, dann sitz ich morgen nachmittag wieder auf dem bike. 

euch viel spaß

hoerman


----------



## Jennfa (4. Januar 2009)

Nass UND kalt macht meine Ausrüstung (und ich ) nicht mit. Wär ich mal gestern gefahren . Naja wir werden dann wohl in der Woche wieder unterwegs sein. Wünsche allen Hartgesottenen trotzdem viel spaß!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## taxifolia (4. Januar 2009)

...schließe mich an. War eben vor der Tür Schnee schippen, das Wetter konnte sich zwischen Schnee und Regen nicht entscheiden - fieeeeees, pappig und nass. 
Ich hatte eigentlich Frost und Schnee erwartet - so nicht liebes Wetter.
Allen Fahrern viel Spaß 

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. Januar 2009)

Ich mach mich jetzt auch gleich auf den Weg. Oben wird's wohl kälter sein.

Das mit der Dusche war'n Spass, aber Tee nehme ich auch gern.

Bis gleich...


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer heute auf dem Sofa geblieben ist, hat nicht wirklich was verpaßt. Wir (zwei Bekloppte ) sind um 10:00 vom Bahnhof Egestorf gestartet und haben den Versuch unternommen bis zum N.-Paß vorzudringen. Auf halber Höhe mußten wir abbrechen, weil der Schnee schon höher als 10 cm war. Wir sind dann rüber zum Waldfriedhof und von dort die Teerstraße zum Annaturm rauf. Hier konnte man in der Spur fahren, die die Allradfahrzeuge hinterlassen haben. Wir sind dann auch tatsächlich oben angekommen.  Dort lagen mindestens 15-20 cm Schnee.. An Trails fahren war nicht zu denken, also wieder runter und nach Hause unter die heiße Dusche. Immerhin 8 WP-Punkte . 

bis denne matze


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2009)

@hoerman: Bandscheibe oder was? Mit Rücken ist nicht zu spaßen. Vieleicht solltest du erstmal ein paar Tage was anderes tun als biken. Lohnt im Moment sowieso nicht. Ansonsten gute Besserung. 

matze


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> @hoerman: Bandscheibe oder was? Mit Rücken ist nicht zu spaßen. Vieleicht solltest du erstmal ein paar Tage was anderes tun als biken. Lohnt im Moment sowieso nicht. Ansonsten gute Besserung.
> 
> matze



so ähnlich. 
mein altes leiden, das isg-gelenk ist wieder blockiert und/oder entzündet. 
sind schmerzen, als wenn ein nerv eingeklemmt ist. nicht wirklich toll und sehr schmerzhaft


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2009)

Sch...., die beste Krankheit taugt nix.:kotz:


----------



## Jennfa (4. Januar 2009)

och neeee, wie blöd! Ich wurde vor einigen Monaten auch mit Verdacht auf ISG-Blockierung zum "Einrenker" geschickt. Ich bin 2 Wochen wie ne alte Oma gelaufen bis der Arzt zeit hatte mich zu bearbeiten! Aber es hat sich gelohnt. 1 Tag später waren die Schmerzen so gut wie weg! Ich hoffe es kommt nie nie wieder!!! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du bald wieder schmerzfrei bist. 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2009)

naja, 1 punkt für den winterpokal hab ich ja heute geschafft 

rodelbiken mit mirka


----------



## Phil81 (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2009)

Sch.... Schnee heute. Ich glaube wir haben noch nie so lange zum Süntelturm gebraucht und erst Recht nicht mit so einem Puls.

Aber der Turm bzw. Carola entschädigte mal wieder mit einer Spitzensuppe. Solltet ihr als Alternative für ne Tour mal ausprobieren.
Noch schnöner waren nur die Kommentare der Leute die natürlich meißtens mit dem Schlitten unterwegs waren. Von ,nee nicht wirklich,bis zu die sind doch verrückt.

Na hoffe die von euch unterwegs waren, hatten auch ihren Spaß!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/254393


----------



## stefan64 (4. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer heute auf dem Sofa geblieben ist, hat nicht wirklich was verpaßt. Wir (zwei Bekloppte ) sind um 10:00 vom Bahnhof Egestorf gestartet und haben den Versuch unternommen bis zum N.-Paß vorzudringen. Auf halber Höhe mußten wir abbrechen, weil der Schnee schon höher als 10 cm war. Wir sind dann rüber zum Waldfriedhof und von dort die Teerstraße zum Annaturm rauf. Hier konnte man in der Spur fahren, die die Allradfahrzeuge hinterlassen haben. Wir sind dann auch tatsächlich oben angekommen.  Dort lagen mindestens 15-20 cm Schnee.. An Trails fahren war nicht zu denken, also wieder runter und nach Hause unter die heiße Dusche. Immerhin 8 WP-Punkte .
> 
> bis denne matze



Hi Matze,
da hast du aber falsch gedacht
Wir sind heute den RT und den Funkturmtrail runter.
An Bikes war alles vertreten vom Harttail bis zum Enduro.
Der Schnee auf dem Trail hatte unerwarteterweise doch recht viel Grip.
Rauf haben wir halt teilweise schieben müssen.

Mir hats auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
War mal was ganz anderes.

Stefan


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Januar 2009)

ich kann mich matze nur anschließen, wer nicht gefahren ist, hat was verpasst. während es hier unten wirklich ekliges Wetter ist, ist es schon oberhalb der Freilichtbühne wintermärchenmäßig. das bergauftrampeln ist zwar sauschwer, aber dafür macht es bergab auf den Trails richtig Spaß. Wir sind mit ner Gruppe von 7 Leuten erst den RT und dann den FT auf der oberen Linie gefahren. Viel rutschiger als im Matsch ist es auch nicht. Wenns nochmal richtig frostig wird und der Schnee pulvert, machts sicher noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2009)

was habt ihr eigentlich alle mit dem wetter bzw. schnee ?

hier in springe liegen ca. 12 cm schnee im ort und es schneit weiter 

hab grad nochmal 3 punkte mit mirka  gemacht 

da auf den strassen auch schnee liegt, haben wir eine schöne bike-rodeltour durch springe gemacht.


----------



## chris2305 (4. Januar 2009)

NIx gegen Schnee, nur einfach bergauf sau anstrengend so durch 15 bis 20 cm.


----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2009)

Hier in Sorsum im Flachland ist kein Bischen Schnee mehr!

Ich hab statt biken etwas viiiiiel spannenderes gemacht.

Steuererklärung!! Alle Unterlagen zusammenstellen!
Klasse!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2009)

Wir sollten mal für die kommende Woche einen NR im Schnee vorsehen. Das ist bestimmt klasse.
Was ist eigentlich mit Roudy, is der verschollen. Wochenlang nichts mehr von ihm gehört


----------



## taifun (4. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> naja, 1 punkt für den winterpokal hab ich ja heute geschafft
> 
> rodelbiken mit mirka




coole sache..... da habe ja jemand,der mich demnächst mal zieht

PS:hier bei und ist nur matsche-pampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (4. Januar 2009)

Der Schneeregen ist hier in der Stadt dann auch endlich mal in Schnee übergegangen, aber leider liegt hier nur Schneematsch rum .  Naja so konnte ich mich endlich mal wieder dem schreiben meiner Masterarbeit widmen . Dienstag liegt im Deister sicher auch noch genug schnee .


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2009)

hier in springe ist winterwonderland
es schneit schon den ganzen tag . mittlerweile locker 15cm schnee. 
anbei ein paar impressionen vom jetzt  :


----------



## taifun (4. Januar 2009)

Kann doch nicht war sein...wohnst doch nur hinterm Berg von hier....


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht war sein...wohnst doch nur hinterm Berg von hier....



und den haben wir heute mittag gebaut :


----------



## Jennfa (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## exto (4. Januar 2009)

Beim Rodelbiken gaaaaanz wichtich: Nie - und das meine ich so - NIEMALS unter 200 mm Federweg sowas versuchen. Da kann man gaaaaanz böse....

Ich kann mich Stefan und Homer nur anschließen: Auch wenn die Aufstiege hart waren (hab noch nie so viel Körner bei 2x hochfahren gelassen), die Trails waren recht nett. Nur gut, dass Steffen die Dinger auch unterm Schnee findet. Irgendwie schräg, weil alles ziemlich lautlos passiert. Der Schnee dämpft alle Geräusche. Auch die, wenn man aufschlägt  Da es oben kalt genug war, gab's auch keine technischen Probs mit Schneematsch in der Schaltung und so.

Alles in allem bestimmt spaßiger als ne Steuererklärung


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Januar 2009)

Ich fand das heute auch super, obwohl die 46 km gestern nicht halb so anstrengend waren wie die 20 heute.
Sehr geil war auch Extos Einlage zum Schluß. Auf dem Rücken mit Kopf nach unten und allen Vieren nach oben, also in schönster Maikäferhaltung den Hang runtergerutscht.
Dann aber mit sehr cooler Ansage: ICH KOMM IMMER DEN BERG RUNTER, EGAL WIE!
Sehr schön!


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Dienstag liegt im Deister sicher auch noch genug schnee .


 immer diese Studenten. Ich will auch wieder in der Woche biken gehen können. . Ich glaub' ich kündige


----------



## pebblesathome (4. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Beim Rodelbiken gaaaaanz wichtich: Nie - und das meine ich so - NIEMALS unter 200 mm Federweg sowas versuchen. Da kann man gaaaaanz böse....
> 
> war wohl ein versuch den neuen hobel zu rechtfertigen
> aber, wenns geklappt hat, sag bescheid, dann versuch ich es auch
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> da hast du aber falsch gedacht
> Wir sind heute den RT und den Funkturmtrail runter.
> An Bikes war alles vertreten vom Harttail bis zum Enduro.
> ...


Funkturm ist natürlich die Idee gewesen. Da wollten wir über den N.-Paß auch hin, hatten aber keine Lust zu schieben. So waren wir dann am Annaturn gelandet. Aber Ladies war mir dann doch zu "heiß" bei dem Wetter.  



exto schrieb:


> Beim Rodelbiken gaaaaanz wichtich: Nie - und das meine ich so - NIEMALS unter 200 mm Federweg sowas versuchen. Da kann man gaaaaanz böse....


Federweg kommt erst Mitte März. Solange muß es noch ohne gehen. ...aber dann zieht euch warm an.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal für die kommende Woche einen NR im Schnee vorsehen. Das ist bestimmt klasse.
> Was ist eigentlich mit Roudy, is der verschollen. Wochenlang nichts mehr von ihm gehört



Melde gehorsamst: "Bin wieder da"
Wir waren Weihnachten bei Schwiegerelten, dann Taufe dann Sylvester.
Ich hatte ja geplant, mal 10 Tage "Urlaub" ohne Bike, Computer und Forum zu machen.

Wieviel Schnee liegt denn in Springe auf der Skipiste?
Kann ich da morgen mit den Kindern rodeln?

Hier war ja so viel los, dass ich glaube ihr seid süchtig  ODER?

@Hoerman: Glückwunsch zum Laubfroschmit den weißen Füßen. Die Einzelteile sahen schon lecker aus, am als Gesamtkunstwerk ist es Klasse.
@Schappi: Hast du mir den Abflug nachgemacht? FF ist schon hilfreich oder? Ohne meinen würde ich auch übel aussehen.
@Firefighter: Wo sind 301-Bilder?

@Alle anderen: Weitermachen - lustich bleiben


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Firefighter: Wo sind 301-Bilder?



mußt du mich daran erinnern hatte es gerade etwas verdrängt habe die letzte woche mit liteville gemailt und die aussage bekommen (auslieferung mitte februar)
naja meinen rotz bin ich auch sogut wie los werde dann auch mal wieder ein paar wp pungte machen einer nen tip für fernunftige hiking schuhe zum radeln bei s.....wetter wie heute wo man nicht so schnell naße füße bekommt? 

gruß firefighter


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wieviel Schnee liegt denn in Springe auf der Skipiste?
> Kann ich da morgen mit den Kindern rodeln?



ski und rodel - gut 

hier liegen 15 cm schnee. momentan -1,5°c , und klarer himmel. 
gestern abend hatten wir +2°c, sodaß der schnee nass wurde und sich gesetzt hat. dadurch hat der schnee eine schöne harschschicht bekommen.
beste winterbedingungen also  

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## chris2305 (5. Januar 2009)

Und?
Hast du noch Rücken??


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Und?
> Hast du noch Rücken??



ja, leider 

hab erst nachher nen termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. Januar 2009)

Na dann viel "Spaß"

Sorry nochmal wegen Samstag


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Sorry nochmal wegen Samstag



kein thema


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Januar 2009)

*Uuuuuunglaublich !!*

Wenn Wintersportler einen Schutzpatron haben, dann wohnt der in Springe.

Bredenbeck -2°C und 01-02cm Schnee
Springe    -2°C und 15-20cm Schnee.

Ski und Rodel gut.


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
normalerweise poste ich hier ja nicht, aber da ich weiß, dass man die "Schanzenbauer" (alle anderen meine ich hiermit nicht) hier erreicht, wollte ich mal etwas fragen:

Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein???

Als gäbe es noch nicht genug Stress im Wald mit den Behörden wird munter weiter gebuddelt und gebaut. Was meint ihr wohl sagen die Förster zum neuen Bikepark am Raketentrail? Oder zu den unglaublichen Schanzen an der Abfahrt etwas westlich vom Nordmannsturm? Meint ihr die merken das nicht? Es ist doch schon bekloppt genug, dass plötzlich überall neue Wege in den Wald gebuddelt werden. Aber klar, die sind ja sooo geheim, die bemerkt keiner...
Wenn dann ein Förster zum Schutz seines Reviers Äste über Wege legt, wird hier auch noch lamentiert. Da kann man sich echt nur noch wundern, wie verblendet manche Leute sein können.
Aber macht man munter weiter, dann könnt ihr euch bald wieder über die böse Presse und die ungerechte Welt (alle sind gegen uns) aufregen.
Falls ihr es nicht merkt, der Deister ist KEIN Bikepark!

Ich könnte gut verstehen wenn bald auch hier eine 2 Meter Regel eingeführt wird, anders versteht das von euch wohl keiner.



Im Namen der Mountainbiker des RSC Wunstorf


----------



## Scott-y (5. Januar 2009)

Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> normalerweise poste ich hier ja nicht, aber da ich weiß, dass man die "Schanzenbauer" (alle anderen meine ich hiermit nicht) hier erreicht, wollte ich mal etwas fragen:
> 
> Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein???
> ...



Ich bin auch gern abseits der regulären Wege unterwegs.  Ich kann auch deine Empörung über die Baumaßnahmen verstehen. Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht wo sich was tut und finde viele schon sehr übertrieben. 
 Aber was zum Henker ist die,,2 Meter Regel"?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Januar 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gern abseits der regulären Wege unterwegs.  Ich kann auch deine Empörung über die Baumaßnahmen verstehen. Ich bin auch immer wieder überrascht wo sich was tut und finde viele schon sehr übertrieben.
> Aber was zum Henker ist die,,2 Meter Regel"?



Die berühmte "2m-Regel"

In Baden-Württemberg gibt es eine Einschränkung für das Fahrradfahren im Wald. Die Aussage ist Teil des Landeswaldgesetzes (LWaldG) seit 31.8.1995 und ist zu finden im Paragraph 37, Absatz 3:

"... Das Radfahren ... im Wald (ist) nur auf Strassen und Wegen gestattet. Auf Fussgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet (ist) ... das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2m Breite ... sowie das ... Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen. ..."

Übrigens gilt diese Einschränkung nicht für das Radfahren in Feld und Flur (Landesnaturschutzgesetz).


----------



## chris2305 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch gern abseits der regulären Wege unterwegs.

Sind wir alle. Nur muss man deswegen Bauwerke im Wald errichten?????


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch kein Fan von Kunstbauten im Gehölz. Wenn man aber mal nachfragt und keine Kamera oder Notizbockschreiber in der Nähe sind, stört sich weder Fuchs noch Reh, oder Waidmann an den Dingern. Auf den Trails wurde noch nie ein Fußgänger bedrängt oder gar umgefahren, auf den Forstwegen passiert das leider immer wieder weil sich die eine oder andere Heißdüse nicht den tollen 25er Schnitt durch Abbremsen vor Omas, Tieren oder Kindern versauen will. 
Es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird.


----------



## Scott-y (5. Januar 2009)

Hier noch ein Beweisfoto, daß wir unterwegs waren am WE.


----------



## Scott-y (5. Januar 2009)

War wohl Essig mit dem Beweisfoto. Ist aber in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Beweisfoto, daß wir unterwegs waren am WE.


so hier, bitte :


----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2009)

Komisch das du die Sprünge verpönst aber den Raketentrail fährst. Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist auch dieser wurde Künstlich angelegt. 
Oder gehen flowige Trails klar und sprünge nicht?

Wo ziehst du die grenzen zwischen guten und bösen Trails.
Oder wolltest du nur der erste sein der die Sau dieses Jahr ins Dorf treibt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich bin auch kein Fan von Kunstbauten im Gehölz. ...



also ich schon


----------



## taxifolia (5. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die berühmte "2m-Regel"
> 
> In Baden-Württemberg gibt es eine Einschränkung für das Fahrradfahren im Wald. Die Aussage ist Teil des Landeswaldgesetzes (LWaldG) seit 31.8.1995 und ist zu finden im Paragraph 37, Absatz 3:
> 
> ...



...geil homer, Du hast den Job verfehlt, noch so ein Kümmelquerspalter unterwegs.

Wenn man den Beitrag des dicken Mannes um die gehaltevolle Diktion " blöd" etc. abreichert, bleibt stehen: "Warum werden hier Schanzen gebaut, meint ihr nicht, dass das zur Zeit wenig feinfühlig ist und dauerfhaft unbemerkt bleibt ?"

Wie Phil schon bemerkte,  ist die Abgrenzung guter Trail  vs. böser Trail unscharf, da der Raketentrail selbst auch keine angestammte Wanderroute des "homo sapiens semi erectus deisterensis"  ist und nicht seit Menschengedenken besteht. Machen jetzt zwei Schaufel Dreck innerhalb der gleichen Fahrspur den großen Unterschied ? 
Hier zeigt sich nur, dass, wenn freigegebe Bereiche fehlen, es nicht zu kontrollieren ist, wer was wann und wo baut.


Ach,....äh,.... hoerman, kann ich meinen Spaten mal wieder haben, muß meine Minibaggerkette damit freikratzen.


Taxi


----------



## danieLQ (5. Januar 2009)

nabend  der daniel lebt auch noch ... ^^


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ach,....äh,.... hoerman, kann ich meinen Spaten mal wieder haben, muß meine Minibaggerkette damit freikratzen.
> ...



oh shit, das war deiner 

hab den an phil verliehen, der wollte den einen sprung noch ein wenig höher bauen und die landung danach entschärfen


----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn schon die Landung verschärfen!


----------



## toschi (5. Januar 2009)

Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> Hallo,...Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein???


Das ist jetzt aber, wie sagt man, subjektiv?





Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> ...Ich könnte gut verstehen wenn bald auch hier eine 2 Meter Regel eingeführt wird, anders versteht das von euch wohl keiner...Im Namen der Mountainbiker des RSC Wunstorf


Die Regel würde Dich und die Mountainbiker des RSC Wunstorf ja dann nicht einschränken oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?

Auch wenn ich kein Dicker Springer bin find ich das schon schön das es so etwas variantenreiches in meiner Nähe gibt.

Immerhin sind die meisten Trails ja so nah an der Straße oder an den Forstwegen die ja zum abtransport des Wirtschaftsgut Holz angelegt sind, gebaut, da traut sich doch eh kein Wild hin, zumindestens nicht zu den Zeiten zu denen dort gefahren, oder besser gesagt gesprungen wird.

Naja, leider bin ich dazu zu wenig im Thema um die Situation richtig einzuschätzen, manchmal geht es aber nur durch eine Eskalation vorran, vielleicht hier auch .

Gruss toschi

Freeride


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2009)

Phil hat mir gesagt das es sein Spaten ist als er ihn an mich weitergegeben hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Phil hat mir gesagt das es sein Spaten ist als er ihn an mich weitergegeben hat



Also haben wir jetzt nicht nur einen Wanderpokal sondern auch einen Wanderspaten.

Zum Thema Raketenabschussrampenbau ist scheinbar immer noch nicht alles gesagt.
@Dicker Mann: Abseits von Presse und Forum finden positive Dinge statt.
Die Forst- und Waldbesitzer schein im Grunde doch nette Menschen zu sein, Sie kennen die Trails und die Veränderungen und trotzdem gibt es viele Trails länger als eine Woche. Solange es die Bauer, Buddler und Raser nicht übertreiben [Mögebier-, Kreimeyer-, Passanten umfahren] wird auch mal eine Auge - nicht nur zum anlegen auf Schwarzwild - zugekniffen.

Wie geht es Flora, ist der Haganfahrer gefaßt


----------



## Madeba (5. Januar 2009)

wo kommt denn dieser Klappspaten her ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> Koffer und ich waren gerade im Deister, kleine Tour im Dunkeln. Die Hauptwege sind zur Zeit ok, die Trails zwar fahrbar aber macht keinen Spaß. Sind am Fernsehturm und am Nordmannsturm eher runtergerutscht als gefahren.
> Aber besser als Kanal. Ihr habt Ideen...



soso, aber die trails nutzen tun wir dann aber auch


----------



## Deister Koffer (5. Januar 2009)

Mann, Mann
Der Dicke Mann ist hier und das weiß ich genau, einer von den Mtblern der euch alle, technisch stehen lässt.Aber das ist ein anders Thema !
Ich finde nur dass man nicht auf einer Abfahrt neben einen Jägerstuhl einen Drop erstellen sollte .Das ist sicherlich nicht förderlich!!

Freeride = Slicks, Regen, Wurzelen, Hartail (JaJa,, nach dem Dicken Mann Fully .),Gardasee, Steinkanten, Anstiege.Das ist Freeride ,, und nicht künstliche Drops!
Künstliche Drops sind nichts anders als BMX fahren und da werden Sachen gemacht das ist krank, ich sage nur front flippe usw.
Koffer


----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2009)




----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich nur gerade in welchem Erlass steht was Freeride ist und wer dich zwingt diese Sprünge zu machen.

Wer die trails baut bestimmt wie sie auszusehen haben. Und wenn der jenige halt meint 4 m Spünge zu brauchen dann ist das halt so.

Wenn du und deine Kumpels alles solche Saubermänner seit frage ich mich nur was du auf Illegal angelegten Trails machst.

Und ob jemand nun besser fahren kann oder nicht ist eigendlich völlig egal muss aber wohl so ein Problem innerhalb von RSC's sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Januar 2009)

Wer schon mal mit Deisterkoffer gefahren ist, weiß dass der jeden von uns auf einem Klapprad in denselben steckt.
Ich denke schon, dass er und nach seinen Worten auch "DickerMann" den Begriff Freeride mit Leben füllen können. RSC hin oder her.
Ich denke, Free Ride ist es allemal, da der Leistungsgedanke fehlt. Das es im Vergleich zu Alpen und Gardasee etc. eher Radtour heißen müßte ist klar oder?

Von illegal möchte ich mich hier distanzieren. Geduldet nehem ich in kauf.

Also: Fröhlich sein, Rad fahren, nicht streiten


----------



## toschi (5. Januar 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Mann, Mann,... finde nur dass man nicht auf einer Abfahrt neben einen Jägerstuhl einen Drop erstellen sollte .Das ist sicherlich nicht förderlich!!...


BTW, hat schon mal jemand die Anzahl der Hochsitze und die Anzahl der Drops im Deister gegenübergestellt? Dabei sollten aber die Hochsitze doppelt zählen weil die ja auch immer in 50m Entfernung einen Parkplatz für das "Ross" beinhalten.


----------



## lakekeman (5. Januar 2009)

mist, die götter kenn ich noch gar nicht, die sich hier so selbst belobhudeln und behudelt werden


----------



## Deister Koffer (5. Januar 2009)

Es geht darum das man nicht einen Sprung neben einen Jägerstuhlbaut und glaubt das ist OK,
Wir sind in eine Wald und nicht im Bikepark! Nicht Bikepark //Wald =Bäume und Steine usw Verstanden!Ich habe kein Bock mehr, mir von der Forst immer alles anzuhören.Und den, dann klar machen zu müssen , dass wir den kramm, nicht gemacht haben.Versucht den Leuten die Rampen ohne Weitsicht, bauen mal ins Gewissen zu reden.

Illegal angelegten Trails Ha,Ha ..
Die gibt es schon so lange nur nicht mit Rampen, ihr wisst gar nicht, was es noch so im Deister gibt. 
Koffer


----------



## Jennfa (5. Januar 2009)

Klar sind die Trails mit den Bauten noch auffälliger und sie sind den Förstern etc. noch eher ein Dorn im Auge. Diese haben es ja leider auch eher auf die "wilden" Fahrer abgesehen und nicht so sehr auf die Passheizer . Aber da sitzen wir doch alle im selben Boot! Die Einen wollen etwas mehr als die Anderen, aber illegal ist eh alles! Auch du fährst die Trails. Nur weil du die Sprünge nicht nutzt zu sagen, dass die verboten gehören, halte ich für eine Diskriminierung der "Deisterfreerider". Und das sage ich, obwohl ich die Sprünge nicht nutze.

@ Koffer
Freeride ist das was du daraus machst...ist doch schön wenn hier und da den natürlichen Elementen hier im Deister noch der eine oder andere Sprung hinzugefügt wird. Schließlich sind wir hier nicht in den Alpen und müssen uns unseren Spielplatz teilweise selbst errichten!

Grüße und peace
Jenna


----------



## Jennfa (5. Januar 2009)

Klar gibt es auch irgendwann auch Grenzen, aber ich finde Bikepark ist doch etwas übertrieben formuliert .


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Januar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch irgendwann auch Grenzen, aber ich finde Bikepark ist doch etwas übertrieben formuliert .



mhhh, also wenn ich drüber nachdenke ........ .............................................................
.............................................................


also ich fänd´s geil  

bikepark deister  hört sich doch cool an . 
fehlt nur noch nen lift oder ein shuttelservice


----------



## Jennfa (6. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch nen lift oder ein shuttelservice


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Januar 2009)

Herrlich, ich amüsier mich wieder köstlich!
Das Thema lässt sich doch wieder alle paar Wochen ma schön mit Leben aus füllen.
Ich hab noch nen Klappspaten, ne Klappkettensäge, ne Klappaxt und nen Klapplaubpuster zu verkaufen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Januar 2009)

Achso, hab ich vor Lachen ganz vergessen!
Ich finds ne bodenlose Frechheit, wenn jemand der die Trails mit Spaß fährt, sich hinterher darüber aufregt das 3 Schaufeln Sand ein Bikepark sind und dann auch noch rummeckert.
Wenn dich das alles so stört, dann bleib auf der Forststraße. Dann mußt du den grausamen Anblick nicht ertragen.
Mir is jetzt auch klar wer den ersten Sprung eingerissen hat, gelle!
P.S. Ich hab das zwar nicht gebaut, was jetzt auf dem Raketentrail ist, aber ich stehe dazu es mit Genuss zu fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (6. Januar 2009)

Deisterkoffer Freeride und Deister Gott

Schon Komisch das es immer wieder von einigen den drang gibt sich als der bessere Biker hinzustellen. Vermutlich ist das auch eines der Probleme warum Mountainbiker nicht ernstgenommen werden.

Hauptsache den Sport Mountainbike ist in viele Schubladen verpackt und auf die anderen kann immer mit dem Finger gezeigt werden. 

Ich gebe es mal zu: Das ich weder Fahren kann noch was von Freeride verstehe. Und im Deister kenne ich mich auch nicht aus 

So und nun?


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ich gebe es mal zu: Das ich weder Fahren kann noch was von Freeride verstehe. Und im Deister kenne ich mich auch nicht aus
> 
> So und nun?



okay, wenn phil das zugibt, dann kann ich mich ja jetzt auch outen. 

also, ich kann auch nicht fahrradfahren ( oder wie ihr das nennt: "mountainbiken" ) , habe angst vor abfahrten ( wenn es leicht bergab geht, steig ich lieber ab ), kann noch nicht mal einen kaputten reifen wechseln, geschweige luft aufpumpen (wie geht das ). 
das macht immer mein nachbar, nur scheint das echt nicht leicht zu sein, da er immer 20 â¬ fÃ¼r sowas nimmt  und gut und gerne 1 stunde dafÃ¼r benÃ¶tigt. 

meine bergfahrrÃ¤der hab ich nur zum putzen und posen,  und um damit in die stadt zur eisdiele zu fahren. ( den weg dahin kenn ich, fÃ¼r alles andere benÃ¶tige ich ein navi )
sieht echt toll aus, wenn die leute einen so anschauen. 

im deister kenn ich mich auch nicht aus, ( verbinde mir die augen, setz mich an diesem turm aus , glaub anneturm oder wie der heisst, und ich benÃ¶tige nen ortkundigen wandersmann oder polizisten, damit ich wieder aus diesem komischen wald rauskomme) .

was heisst eigentlich freeride ?

freihÃ¤ndig fahren ?

bitte seit doch so nett (deisterkoffer und / oder der dicke mann ) , und erklÃ¤rt mir das mal .


----------



## lakekeman (6. Januar 2009)

vielleicht geben die selbsternannten pros ja fahrtechnikkurse für uns, das wäre doch was. ich will auch mal so toll sein, wenn ich groß und stark bin


----------



## heyho (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde, wir sollten im Sommer ein "Rennen" im Deister austragen, z.B. den Farnweg runter. So finden wir raus, wer der geilste ist. Der Sieger darf sich ein Jahr lang Deistergott (blasphemisch? nagut, dann Deisterchef) nennen.
Mitmachen darf natürlich, wer will, mit spezieller Einladung für die Jungs vom RSC.
Hinterher gibts ne Rider's party im Annaturm.


Gruß,
heyho


----------



## Jennfa (6. Januar 2009)

köstlich


----------



## Jennfa (6. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das macht immer mein nachbar, nur scheint das echt nicht leicht zu sein, da er immer 20 â¬ fÃ¼r sowas nimmt  und gut und gerne 1 stunde dafÃ¼r benÃ¶tigt.



hÃ¤ttest du mal was gesagt, ich mach das Moritz immer fÃ¼r 10 !



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> meine bergfahrrÃ¤der hab ich nur zum putzen und posen,  und um damit in die stadt zur eisdiele zu fahren. ( den weg dahin kenn ich, fÃ¼r alles andere benÃ¶tige ich ein navi )
> sieht echt toll aus, wenn die leute einen so anschauen.



ah, deshalb also dein neues Geschoss! Meine auch dich neulich an der Eisdiele in Wennigsen gesehen zu haben .


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2009)

Hmmmm...., 

ich will mal kurz nachdenken...

Raketentrail...

Der heißt doch deshalb so (korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre), weil sich dort früher eine militärische Anlage befand, deren Aufgabe darin bestand, mittels Raketen menschliches Leben zu vernichten...

Jetzt gehen da die verschiedensten Menschen den verschiedensten friedlichen Tätigkeiten nach...

Ich weiß nicht wie's euch geht, aber ich empfinde das irgendwie eher als eine durchaus positive Entwicklung, denn als einen Grund sich aufzuregen.

Aber na ja, dem (wie heißt er noch gleich) Homo Semierectus Woauchimmerensis geht's warscheinlich nur dann gut, wenn's ihm halt irgendwie doch nicht so gut geht.

Ach übrigens: Wenn ihr den Klappspaten noch sucht: Den hab ich an der Porta deponiert. Is mir aber momentan zu hart zum buddeln...


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

Leute,
wir können hier sachlich diskuitieren so kontrovers wie halt Biker nun mal sind.
Aber bitte keine persöhnlichen Angriffe und keine Polemik gegen Anderstdenkende.

Deisterkoffer und der Dicke Mann haben ihren Standpunkt und den dürfen sie auch vertreten. Andererseits müssen sie sich auch sachlicher Kritik aussetzten ob es moralisch gerechtfertigt ist, die diversen Trails zu benutzen aber die Sprünge die darauf oder daneben entstehen zu verurteilen.

Auf der anderen Seite sollte sich die Baufraktion überlegen ob bei den gerade angelaufenen Diskussionen mit der Region und den Waldbesitzern ein bischen politisches Taktgefühl nicht angebracht wäre.
Denn Waldbauern haben in dem Sport "haust du mein Schwein, hau ich dein Schwein" Jahrhunderte lange Erfahrungen und wir sollten nicht auf einen offenen Konflikt zusteuern sondern über den Runden Tisch einen legalen oder zumindest geduldeten Ort für die Biker die gerne springen und dazu bauen müssen, finden(ich gebe es zu: macht mir auch Spass wenn ich auch ein Schisser und alter Sack bin)
Denn ein kleiner Sprung hier und da gibt einem Trail erst den richtigen Anspruch.

Exto wo sagtest du hast du den Klappspaten deponiert? Böser Fehler:
Wenn du ihn nach NRW bringst brauchst du aber eine Einfuhrgenehmigung, denn dort fallen Klappspaten unter das Trailbaukontrollgesetz! Als: gib ihn wieder her!

Also Leute diskutiert auch kontrovers aber respektiert den Anderen und greift ihn nicht persöhnlich an, denn jeder hat das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## lakekeman (6. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenn das erste "Argument" ist, Biker XY ist ja vieeel besser als ihr alle  ..... dann ist für mich da eine sachliche Diskussion mal direkt für den Popo. Da machen sich die Herren doch eher nur sehr sehr lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Januar 2009)

Aloah,
ich verstehe Deisterkoffer und Co. schon ein wenig....
Ich denke auch, dass das immer extremere Trail anlegen und das pausenlose (zu jeder Jahres - und Tageszeit) Trail heizen, nicht mehr lange gut geht.
Die zuständigen Jäger (nicht Förster!!) werden bestimmt langsam irre, gerade bei Nightrides.
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wenn sich so ein Tierkiller in der Kälte stundenlang auf dem Hochsitz auf die Lauer legt und dann kommt so ne Truppe Nightrider vorbeigeschossen. Der kann dann einpacken und sich an ner anderen Stelle erneut auf die Lauer legen. (Ich kenn da so einen Jägermeister, der hat mir das so verklickert) Das diese Typen uns nicht mögen ist irgendwie zu verstehen.

Mit dem Rampenbau verhält sich das meiner Meinung nach ähnlich. Ich weiß, als Chickenwayheizer hab ich gut reden....

Ich habe so langsam die Befürchtung, dass, wenn ich in ein paar Monaten wieder Deistertauglich bin, die meisten Trails wieder eingissen oder von Waldfahrzeugen zerstört sind.

Also Leute weiterhin viel Spaß 
Bis bald im Wald.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann ja verstehen, das jeder so sein Hobby braucht. Allerdings hab ich kein Problem damit, wenn ich Bambi beim Fahren aufscheuche und es damit vor einer tödlichen Kugel bewahre! Habt ihr schon mal einem Reh gaaanz tief in die schönen braunen Augen geschaut, sowas kann man doch nich aus Gaudi erschießen, oder?
Ok, danke für die Beiträge, ich geh erst ma malochen!


----------



## Madeba (6. Januar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...sowas kann man doch nich aus Gaudi erschießen, oder?...


nur aus Gaudi ist das auch nicht. Da stecken schon handfeste Interessen der Jagd*ver*pächter dahinter (Wildverbiss an jungen Bäumen). Wenn die Schäden zu groß werden, wird schon ordentlich Druck auf die Jägermeister ausgeübt.  Womit ich aber nicht ausschließen will, das dem einen oder anderen Wildschütz das trotzdem Spaß macht 

Davon abgesehen ist mir der Braten von ehemals glücklich und artgerecht lebenden Bambis oder deren Eltern immer noch lieber als Porky aus dem Mastbetrieb.

Aber auch das gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen, das jeder so sein Hobby braucht. Allerdings hab ich kein Problem damit, wenn ich Bambi beim Fahren aufscheuche und es damit vor einer tödlichen Kugel bewahre! Habt ihr schon mal einem Reh gaaanz tief in die schönen braunen Augen geschaut, sowas kann man doch nich aus Gaudi erschießen, oder?
> Ok, danke für die Beiträge, ich geh erst ma malochen!



Die Tiere werden ja auch nicht aus Gaudi erschossen, sondern weil sie keine natürlichen Feinde (Bären und Wölfe) mehr haben und sich sonst  so vermehren würden, dass sie den ganzen (jungen) Wald abweiden würden.
Die Alternative wäre das aussiedeln von Bären und Wölfen um den Rehbestand natürlich zu regeln.
Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz: Möchtest du einem Bären auf dem Grenzweg oder einem Rudel Wölfe auf dem Tunkturmtrail begenen? 
Da sind mir die Stöckchenleger als natürliche Feinde doch lieber.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube so wie die Jaeger in unseren Augen dastehen stehen wir auch in deren Augen da, nämlich als Störenfriede.
Da braucht man jetzt auch nicht über Sinn und Unsinn der jägerei zu debatieren, viel wichtiger finde ich einen Konsenz zu finden und eine Duldung div. Strecken, Aktzeptanz der Freerider und damit auch gegenseitigen Respekt zu erlangen.

Ich lese hier ja schon lange mit und habe mich, oder besser gesagt bin dabei mich "live" mehr über die Lage zu informieren. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht alle Strecken gesehen, bin auch noch keine Strecke gefahren die durch eine Wildruhezone geführt hat, die meisten führen doch eh durch einen Wirtschaftswald in dem ständig gearbeitet wird, sei es an Wochenenden von privaten Holzeinschlägern oder den Forstämtern an Wochentagen. Also sehe ich da keinen Grund warum diese Strecken verboten gehören.
Ich glaube wenn man wirklich erreichen möchte das die Lines oder das anlegen solcher geduldet werden ist es sinnvoll sich mit den Grundstückseigentümern und -pächtern oder deren Vertreter an einen Tisch zu setzen und erst einmal seine Stellung bzw. Erwartungen zu der ganzen Situation darzulegen, beiderseits, ohne Streit und Zank, dann kann jeder nach Hause ziehen und im Kreis der eigenen über die Standpunkte der anderen diskutieren. Teilweise ist das ja schon geschehen im Wald, aber was ist dabei rausgekommen? und gibts einen Termin für den runden Tisch? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die meisten Eigentümern in Sachen Haftung einen Klemmer haben, ist denn in der "heimelichen" Bikergemeinde keiner der sich in solchen Fragen auskennt?


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das erste "Argument" ist, Biker XY ist ja vieeel besser als ihr alle  ..... dann ist für mich da eine sachliche Diskussion mal direkt für den Popo. Da machen sich die Herren doch eher nur sehr sehr lächerlich.



Ein gewisser latenter Chauvinissmus schwang da schon mit.
Meine Aufforderung war ja auch an alle Parteien gerichtet.

Dieser Thread lebt ja gerade davon, daß wir sehr offen, tolerant und respektvoll miteinander umgehen und sich daher Biker aller Fraktionen hier miteinander zum Biken verabreden aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen und gemeinsam Spass haben.

Die Jungs vom RC Wunstorf sind halt typische Vereinsvertreter, die mit den nichtorganisierten Bikern wenig zu tun haben (wollen).
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (6. Januar 2009)

Wild  

@Schappi wie es in den Wald ruft usw.

Ich habe zunächst noch versucht relativ sachlich nachzufragen. Aber wenn es dann mit "Ich bin besser" und "meiner ist größer" los geht...

Dann darf man ruhig auch seinen Blödsinn dazu schreiben denn dann ist es eh schon lächerlich. 


@Barbie also ich habe bei meinen Nightrides eigendlich noch nie irgendjemanden getroffen weder einen Jäger noch einen anderen Biker.
Also von überhand kann da wohl kaum die rede sein. Und auch am Wochenende sind es eigendlich auch keine Wirklichen Horden die da fahren.


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

Die Vereinsbiker halten halt den "Leistungs- und Wettbewerbsgedanken" sehr hoch, und sich selbst für sehr gut. 
Wobei ich schon mit Deisterkoffer gefahren bin und er einer der besten Biker ist die ich kenne.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Januar 2009)

Mag sein! Meine philosophie des Bikens ist es jedenfalls nicht und gegen Grosskotziges auftreten habe ich allgemein was. Vor allem aus der Anonymität des Internets raus.


----------



## Madeba (6. Januar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich glaube so wie die Jaeger in unseren Augen dastehen stehen wir auch in deren Augen da, nämlich als Störenfriede.



mich stören die Jäger nicht


----------



## taxifolia (6. Januar 2009)

soooo....., Jäger hin, Deistercoiffeur her, mein neuer Satz Reifen fat albert ( = dicker Mann ) 2009 ist da, muss nur noch montiert werden, wenn ich die fette Nokian Pelle abkriege und mein ( nicht beim Biken) gebrochener kl. Finger nichts dagegen hat.
Werden dann berichten.


Wenn man so spitzenmäßig fährt wie ich und sonst keiner, erst recht im Deister, - außer Sam Hill vielleicht an einem guten Tag  - dürfe der Reifen aber nicht *den* Unterschied ausmachen.

Fährt MORGEN jemand- samy hat ja leider  wieder Schule und kann wohl nicht.

Gruß

taxi


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Januar 2009)

Tatsache ist halt, dass uns eigentlich alle anderen Deisternutzer
Spaziergänger,
Hundebesitzer,
Pilzesammler,
Kaminholzmacher,
Förster,
und Jäger (Puh, mehr Gruppen fallen mir gerade nicht ein)

hassen.. (von mir aus auch: Nicht lieb haben)

(Nur die Stöckchenleger nicht, die brauchen uns)

Grüßle
Tom


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ... wenn ich die fette Nokian Pelle abkriege und mein ( nicht beim Biken) gebrochener kl. Finger nichts dagegen hat.
> Werden dann berichten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wer war denn das? 
a)Ein zufriedener Mandant? 
b) bist du einem Jäger begegnet und hast dich als Schanzenbauer vom RT geoutet?
c) hast du Fingerhakeln mit den Jungs vom RC Wunstorf probiert?

Was macht eigentlich Hoermans Rücken?

Ich würde ja morgen gerne kann abre nicht, da Termin mit Janto Trappe wg Homepage und E-mail account und Firmenlogo und und und
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Tatsache ist halt, dass uns eigentlich alle anderen Deisternutzer
> Spaziergänger,
> Hundebesitzer,
> Pilzesammler,
> ...



Das würde ich nicht so pessimistisch sehen!

Ich bin schon ein paarmal von weiblichen Bikefans ins Gebüsch gezogen worden, wo sie dann "das eine wollten"
Wenn dir das noch nicht so gegangen ist machst du irgendwas Falsch (du soltest da mal mit Exto drüber sprechen der ist von Fach und kann dir vieleicht helfen) oder du fährst einfach zu schnell, da haben sie keine Chance dich zu greifen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2009)

@taxi: Morgen lass ich dich ausnahmsweise mal alleine fahren, damit ich dein Urteil über die Reifen nicht verfälschen kann.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe bisher eigendlich im Deister als auch in den Alpen und anders wo immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Selbst mit nem Fullface Helm begegnen einem Wanderer in den Alpen sehr Freundlich und aufgeschlossen. 

Die paar Miesepeter hat man immer aber sind eigendlich nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht so pessimistisch sehen!
> 
> Ich bin schon ein paarmal von weiblichen Bikefans ins Gebüsch gezogen worden, wo sie dann "das eine wollten"
> Wenn dir das noch nicht so gegangen ist machst du irgendwas Falsch (du soltest da mal mit Exto drüber sprechen der ist von Fach und kann dir vieleicht helfen) oder du fährst einfach zu schnell, da haben sie keine Chance dich zu greifen.



EEEExxxxxxxxxtttttttttttttooooooo.... hilfe, ich brauche mal schnell Deinen Rat....


----------



## toschi (6. Januar 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> toschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich glaube so wie die Jaeger in unseren Augen dastehen stehen wir auch in deren Augen da, nämlich als Störenfriede.
> ...


Situationsbezug, natürlich habe ich auch nichts gegen Jaeger solange sie keine Drähte spannen um Populationen zu regulieren .


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Hoermans Rücken?



hoerman´s rücken zwickt immer noch. hab gleich termin beim doc.

hab´s mir aber trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen, bei dem gigantischen wetter, ne 1,5h tour zu machen. obwohl fahren echt schei..e ging
bei dem vielen schnee.
zum taternpfahl kommt man nur schiebender weise , da dort der schnee so hoch ist, das an fahren nicht zu denken ist. 
fahren geht eigentlich nur in der autospur( wenn vorhanden ). alles andere funktioniert auch mit den besten reifen nicht. zum t-pfahl ist nur eine treckerspur, selbst in der ist fahren unmöglich, da dort der schnee zu weich ist. 
wollte hoch zum kamm über wöltjebuche... unmöglich . 
wie sieht´s den auf der anderen deisterseite aus ?

bilder vom heutigen wintertag folgen gleich


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> EEEExxxxxxxxxtttttttttttttooooooo.... hilfe, ich brauche mal schnell Deinen Rat....



Da solltest du dir erst mal genau definieren lassen, was mit "das Eine" denn genau gemeint ist 

Wenn Schappi hinterm Gebüsch verschwindet, fummelt er im Allgemeinen inbrünstig an seiner Bremse rum, während wir anderen uns auf dem Grenzweg tummeln.

Außerdem: Wer wird sich denn gern ständig in die Büsche zerren lassen? Woher der - mir hier böswillig angedichtete - Expertenstatus rührt, ist mir schleierhaft. Vielleicht weil ich selbst des Öfteren (letztes WE nur 2x) in's Unterholz gezerrt werde. Allerdings nur von der schnöden Schwerkraft 

Ach, noch was: Nicht aufregen. Wie hat Homer mal vor x000 Beiträgen geschrieben? Jede Woche wird ne neue Sau durch's Dorf getrieben. Geht lieber Rad fahren. Is im Moment gut für die Kraftausdauer...


----------



## taxifolia (6. Januar 2009)

...vielleicht rührt Dein Expertenstatus daher, dass Du unter Postnr. xyz uns Deinen Jahresanfang geschildert hast , "das Eine" war auch dabei

Hoerman, Dein Arzt wird Dir folgenden Rat erteilen: 

" Herr H., Sie sollten bei der Waldarbeit eine längere Schaufel verwenden, Klappspaten ist nichts auf Dauer für Sie "

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hoerman, Dein Arzt wird Dir folgenden Rat erteilen:
> 
> " Herr H., Sie sollten bei der Waldarbeit eine längere Schaufel verwenden, Klappspaten ist nichts auf Dauer für Sie "
> 
> taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2009)

so hier mal ein paar fotos :










[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/255670]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Januar 2009)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meiner letzten Tour.


----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so hier mal ein paar fotos :


... Urlaub müßte mal haben. Ich bin grad wieder zwei Tage  "auf Schicht" und hab' schon die Schnauze voll. :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein Bild von meiner letzten Tour.


Was'n das? n' Maulwurfschwein? - oder n' totes Maulwurfschwein?


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Was'n das? n' Maulwurfschwein? - oder n' totes Maulwurfschwein?



Bei uns legen die Jäger Wildschweinköpfe an die Wege um die Biker abzuschrecken


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Da solltest du dir erst mal genau definieren lassen, was mit "das Eine" denn genau gemeint ist
> 
> Wenn Schappi hinterm Gebüsch verschwindet, fummelt er im Allgemeinen inbrünstig an seiner Bremse rum, während wir anderen uns auf dem Grenzweg tummeln.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das natürlich auf deine berufliche Kompetenz bezogen!
Du bist doch son Fachman für den Umgang mit Menschen und deren Korrektur bei sozialen Kompetenzschwächen und schlechtem Karma.
Vieleicht hat Babie  ja so eine  Ausstrahlung, die sofort auf seinen Beruf schließen lässt oder sowas (obwohl wenn man ihn erst näher kennt, er ja ein wirklich Netter ist).
Und jetzt behaupte bloß nicht, daß du im Wald noch nie hinter einen Busch gezogen wurdest. (da hätte ich Probleme dir das zu glauben, wozu hast du sonst deine ganze Outdoor Ausrüstung?)
Dann würde ich mein Buck Messer wiederhaben wollen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Januar 2009)

Manno (dicker) Mann!

Da schreibt einer vor 24 Std. mal wieder über das nie endende Thema und darauf gibts 68 Antworten! (der eine oder andere wahr wohl auch nicht zum Thema, z.B.Wildscheinkopf usw.)

Wow  Das heisst bei uns MTBlern dann wohl Winterloch 

Ich komme gestresst von der Arbeit (ja, ich surfe nicht während der Arbeitszeit ihr Säcke ) und muss mich 3 Seiten durch diesen Blödsinn kämpfen um dann endlich am Ende schöne Winterbilder von Freireiter Hoerman zu sehen  

Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen weiß ich das demnächst Radaranlagen am Kammweg (spez. Annaturm->Nienst.Pass) errichtet werden. Vereinsmeierraserei soll unterbunden werden 
Desweiteren ist im Gespräch die alten Selbstschußanlagen der NVA im Deister zu stationieren um die illegal Fahrenden zum minimieren 

Kindergarten ist nix dagegen!


Macht lieber mehr  Exto hat es ja schon vorgemacht!
Dann seid ihr alle ausgeglichener 

@Barbie: deine Frau war gerade bei mir  Sie schien nicht so Se(x)uell frustriert wie du 

So weitermachen...

DHF


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Barbie: deine Frau war gerade bei mir  Sie schien nicht so Se(x)uell frustriert wie du
> 
> So weitermachen...
> 
> DHF



Tztztz... Du triffst Dich also mit meiner Frau während ich arbeite....


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Dann würde ich mein Buck Messer wiederhaben wollen...



Das geht auf GAR KEINEN FALL !!!! Das brauche ich, um Holz einzuschlagen. Entweder für den Bau von Northshores oder für'n Hoermankäfig. Wenn der Typ sich auch von fiesen Rückenschmerzen und 25 cm Schnee nicht bändigen lässt, müssen wir dringend über Zwangsmaßnahmen nachdenken. Olli, kannst du vielleicht schnell nen Beschluss zur geschlossenen Unterbringung bewirken, dann können wir den Verrückten Freitag gleich dingfest machen.

(Soviel zur Korrektur von Verhaltensdefiziten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

73 Beiträge in nur 24 std und alles wegen eines Beitrages der mit diesem Satz beginnt:


Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> Hallo, ...
> wollte ich mal etwas fragen:
> 
> Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein???
> ...



Neuer Rekord!


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Barbie: deine Frau war gerade bei mir  Sie schien nicht so Se(x)uell frustriert wie du
> 
> So weitermachen...
> 
> DHF



Wenn du derartig genau über das sexuelle Empfinden *meiner* Frau Bescheid wüsstest, müssten wir uns wohl mal zu nem "intensiven Gedankenaustausch" in nem dunklen Keller treffen...


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Januar 2009)

Barbie seine "Rechte" ist noch nicht wieder voll ausgebildet, soll heissen das er mir mit der Linken den Lucky Punch gibt 
Da sind die Überlebenschancen dann höher 

Hab ich wohl falsch formuliert  "deine Frau war bei *uns*"  und somit bei mir. Sie hatte die Nase voll von so einem frustrierten Kerl der nur nach Wildschweinköpfen Ausschau hält 

@exto: erst morgen komme ich wieder in deine Richtung, wie lange musst du noch arbeiten  bring dann Licht für den Keller mit 

DHF


----------



## taifun (6. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Jungs vom RC Wunstorf sind halt typische Vereinsvertreter, die mit den nichtorganisierten Bikern wenig zu tun haben (wollen).
> Gruß
> Schappi



hey...nicht allllleeeeeeeee........ nur die aus W....



Ist morgen wer unterwegs ab Mittag?? Wollte ca. 13:30- 14:00 Uhr los...!


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (6. Januar 2009)

Lustig, hier hat sich ja richtig was getan.

Zunächst mal habt ihr ja die Sachlage geklärt:

1: Wir, die anonymen Leute vom RSC, wollen mit unorganisierten Leuten nichts zu tun haben. 
2: Ihr rüstet Raketenstationen ab und fahrt für Weltfrieden und Tierschutz.

Mal im Ernst: 
Der Grund, warum ich hier so losgepoltert habe, ist, dass ich möglichst viele Leute zum posten animieren wollte. Das ist mir auch gelungen. Anscheinend gibt es noch mehr Leute, die gegen das Anlegen von neuen Wegen und Sprüngen sind, und zwar auch Mountainbiker, die nicht vom RSC kommen. Wenn man die letzten posts mal durchgeht findet sich hierzu die ein oder andere Stimme. Der Gegenwind kommt also nicht nur von der Seite der Forstleute, sondern mittlerweile auch aus den eigenen Reihen.
Die Sachlage ist doch die: Seit im Wald ständig neue Wege gebaut werden gibt es Ärger. Natürlich gibt es sicher einige Strecken, die geduldet werden, und der Deister ist auch sicher kein Weltnaturerbe, dass heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es einen Freibrief gibt zum Trails und Schanzen anlegen, auch nicht parallel zu Hauptwegen. Momentan entsteht fast jeden Monat ein neuer Weg, und das kann auf lange Sicht niemals gutgehen. Die Erbauer solcher Wege und Schanzen sägen also auf dem Ast, auf dem WIR ALLE sitzen, denn natürlich fahre auch ich nicht nur Hauptwege. Klar bin ich auch alle eure neu gebauten Wege gefahren, anfangs auch noch mit Genuss, aber mittlerweile überwiegt das schlechte Gewissen und ich meide solche Wege (was aber nicht heißt, dass ich sie niemals fahre, auch ich habe also Leichen im Keller). Wie glaubt ihr sollen die "Offiziellen" sich denn gegen das Neubauen von Wegen wehren außer durch eine 2m Regel?
Meine Bitte(n) also: 
1) Nehmt zur Kenntnis, dass nicht alle das Neubauen gutheißen, auch Mtbiker nicht.
2) Wenn es so weitergeht kracht es alsbald gewaltig, denn die Zeiten, in denen das Buddeln mit einem Grinsen aufgenommen wurde, sind vorbei.
3) Hoffentlich werde ich für meine post nicht wieder persönlich angegriffen oder verdächtigt, irgendwelche Schanzen zu zerstören.
4) Bei eurer DH Party bin ich dabei, auch wenn mein Rad dafür nicht unbedingt ausgelegt ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist derjenige der mit den dicksten Eiern, der sowas genehmigt kriegt. Vielleicht fahren da ja dann auch noch mehr mit.
Gruß
DDM


----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Bei uns legen die Jäger Wildschweinköpfe an die Wege um die Biker abzuschrecken


beißen die?


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2009)

Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> 1: Wir, die anonymen Leute vom RSC, wollen mit unorganisierten Leuten nichts zu tun haben.
> 2: Ihr rüstet Raketenstationen ab und fahrt für Weltfrieden und Tierschutz.



Da kommen wir zur Kenrfrage:

Wer ist "IHR"?
Wer ist "WIR"?

zumindest das mit der Abrüstung der Raketenstation müssen wir wohl Gorbi anlasten. Wusste gar nicht, dass der auch Biker ist.

Aber schön, das auch du mit deinem Post was für den Weltfrieden getan hast. Immerhin diskutieren wir jetzt endlich mal dieses weltbewegende Thema. Hatten wir ja erst (gefühlte) 497 mal. Vielleicht kann sich ja jetzt die Vergabekommission für den Friedensnobelpreis auch mal mit dicken Männern (Respekt für den gelungenen Nikname, übrigens) beschäftigen.

P.S.: Ich fühl' grad meine Eier schwellen. Sind wir jetzt ner Genehmigung schon näher???


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> beißen die?



Dazu müssten sie dich ja erst mal kriegen. Wenn auch du erst Federweg hast, haben sie ja schlechte Karten


----------



## Scott-y (6. Januar 2009)

Ein Zitat von ganz weit hinten....... Da stecken schon handfeste Interessen der Jagdverpächter dahinter (Wildverbiss an jungen Bäumen). Wenn die Schäden zu groß werden, wird schon ordentlich Druck auf die Jägermeister ausgeübt.  
Da haben wir doch unsere Bestimmung. Wir legen  die neuen Trails demnächt um Neuanpflanzungen, entlasten somit die Jagtpächter, es muß kein Baby mehr sterben. Das ganze als 24h Service denn Nachts sind wir ja auch schon unterwegs.


----------



## Scott-y (6. Januar 2009)

Ironie AUS: Sicherlich freue ich mich auch mal über neue Trails und ob ein angelegter Sprung mehr Aufsehen erregt oder der Trail auf dem er sich befindet liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters( Pächter oder Jäger)  Wir werden immer mit unseren Interessen anecken. Selbst wenn es mal zu offiziellen Strecken kommen sollte. Denn die große Masse und  Interesse an Bikern unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist eine Lebensaufgabe.   Das soll nicht heißen das man es nicht versuchen sollte und als solches verstehe ich auch den Beitrag vom ,,Dicken Mann"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so hier mal ein paar fotos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ARSCH 

OK

HERR ARSCH 

Soviel Zeit muss sein. 

Ich sage ja, der Schutzpatron der Wintersportler kommt aus Springe.


----------



## taifun (6. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ARSCH
> 
> OK
> 
> ...



genau...bei uns ist nichts...absolut nichts....


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so hier mal ein paar fotos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was für ein hochprozentiges Zeug hast du den in der Flasche gehabt damit das bei den Tiefkühlschranktemperaturen noch flüssig bleibt


----------



## Deister Koffer (6. Januar 2009)

So nur mal um das klarzustellen!
Den sogenannten Raketentrail gab es schon mal und zwar in den 90 Jahren.
Nur hat dies einigen Forstangerhörigen wohl gestunken und so wurden einfach mal zwei drei Baume auf die Strecke gefällt.Die Aussage das,, Ich oder der dicke Mann die Besten sind, ist nie getätigt worden. Ich wollt nur mitteilen das wir nicht nur zwei Meter Wege fahren.Wenn ,,ihr,,  die Bauherrn ,so viel Spaß am Springen habt dann fahrt doch in die Bikeparks im Harz , Solling usw .Oder beschränkt euch auf einen Bereich im Wald!Dann seht ihr ,in den Parks auch Leute die euch zeigen wie es geht und  ihr könnt noch was lernen. 
Nur es brauch keiner glauben ,dass wir MTBler ,,und das weiß ich aus Erfahrung! 
Was machen können, wenn die Forst ernst macht .

Gruß
Koffer


----------



## lakekeman (6. Januar 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Mann, Mann
> Der Dicke Mann ist hier und das weiß ich genau, einer von den Mtblern der euch alle, technisch stehen lässt.Aber das ist ein anders Thema !



ui, da haste deinen eigenen verzapfen quark aber schnell verdrängt


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2009)

@ roudy + taifun : ich kann doch auch nix für den tollen schnee , 
und das ihr auf der falschen seite wohnt. 
dafür hab ich es nicht geschafft, über taternpfahl,wöltjebuche zum kamm hochzufahren . 
einfach zuviel schnee 
@ dhf : traubensaft mit kochendem wasser, damit die suppe auch noch nach 1h flüssig ist.

 außerdem hatten wir heute nachmittag nur geschmeidige -6°c . 


aber da euch die fotos so gefallen haben, will ich euch noch ein paar mehr gönnen :


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> So nur mal um das klarzustellen!
> Den sogenannten Raketentrail gab es schon mal und zwar in den 90 Jahren.
> Nur hat dies einigen Forstangerhörigen wohl gestunken und so wurden einfach mal zwei drei Baume auf die Strecke gefällt.Die Aussage das,, Ich oder der dicke Mann die Besten sind, ist nie getätigt worden. Ich wollt nur mitteilen das wir nicht nur zwei Meter Wege fahren.Wenn ,,ihr,,  die Bauherrn ,so viel Spaß am Springen habt dann fahrt doch in die Bikeparks im Harz , Solling usw .Oder beschränkt euch auf einen Bereich im Wald!Dann seht ihr ,in den Parks auch Leute die euch zeigen wie es geht und  ihr könnt noch was lernen.
> Nur es brauch keiner glauben ,dass wir MTBler ,,und das weiß ich aus Erfahrung!
> ...



Koffer hast du das unter dem Einfluss von irgendwas geschrieben?

Das ganze klingt für mich unreflektiert und die Aussage die du treffen willst ist mir nicht so recht verständlich. Wo ist dein Punkt?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Ich komm grad von der Arbeit und hab mich wieder köstlich amüsiert.
Was ich aber garnicht gut finde ist, das die armen Schweine wieder gesprengt werden. Das hat man nämlich zu DDR-Zeiten immer gemacht. Das Fleisch is in Westen geflogen, die Knochen zu den Russen und die S c h eiße is bei uns geblieben.
Weiß jemand wo das gute Wildschweinfleisch jetzt hinfliegt???


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Sinnloses Internet gefasel!
Mehr Biken weniger quatschen!

Was ist mit Snowride am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Sinnloses Internet gefasel!
> Mehr Biken weniger quatschen!
> 
> Was ist mit Snowride am Wochenende?



dann aber nur trails und sprünge


----------



## schappi (7. Januar 2009)

Snowride hört sich gut, an bin ich dabei


----------



## matzinski (7. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Dazu müssten sie dich ja erst mal kriegen. Wenn auch du erst Federweg hast, haben sie ja schlechte Karten


bin schon ganz gespannt. Ich hab' mal für den Anfang je 140mm für vorne und hinten geordert. Was meint ihr? Reicht das?  hoerman, du brauchst nicht antworten. Deine Antwort auf die Frage kann ja nur "nein" lauten.


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Für mich eh immer nur Trails. Strecke fahre ich nur mit dem Rennrad

Meine Karre ist aber zur Zeit noch in den Montageständer eingespannt.
Jetzt wirds heilig am Liteville. Mal sehen wie sich das ding im vergleich zur Code schlägt. Die Scheiben kann ich schon mal weiterbenutzen nur die Adapter sind zu klein.

Die kaputte Schaltung lasse ich für den Schnee noch weiter dran. Nen neues X9 gleich in den Schnee da ist mir das Material zu schade für.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> bin schon ganz gespannt. Ich hab' mal für den Anfang je 140mm für vorne und hinten geordert. Was meint ihr? Reicht das?  hoerman, du brauchst nicht antworten. Deine Antwort auf die Frage kann ja nur "nein" lauten.



wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst 

ich würde eher sagen : J A  !!!   es reicht.  mit 140mm schwimmst du gut in der masse mit, und es ist ein richtig grosses einsatzgebiet damit abgedeckt. im deister und in den alpen kannst du damit sehr viel spaß haben. auch hast du mit 140 mm federweg keine probleme beim uphill. 
( ich hatte ja auch mal ein 140mm stereo, das dann dem fritzz weichen musste , konnte damals ja nicht absehen, wohin die entwicklung so gehen wird bei mir )

okay , chris2305 würde sagen richtung fr , was ich aber sehr wehement widersprechen muß , da alle spielarten beim biken sehr viel spaß bringen und machen. aber eigentlich , wo ich so darüber nachdenke, fehlt mir jetzt doch wieder nen 140mm bike 

-hardtail  -> 0 mm
-sting     -> 115 mm 

-fritzz     -> 160 mm
-vp free  -> 215 mm 

da ist noch ne lücke


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Liteville 130 mm passt da noch gut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Für mich eh immer nur Trails. Strecke fahre ich nur mit dem Rennrad



gut,dann kannst die Strecken mal mit uns fahren...




Phil81 schrieb:


> Die kaputte Schaltung lasse ich für den Schnee noch weiter dran. Nen neues X9 gleich in den Schnee da ist mir das Material zu schade für.



ach,das hält das aus.Dafür kostet es doch was.Fahre damit auch...


PS:wer um 14:00 Uhr mit dabei??


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Habe ja jetzt nen zerdeppertes X9 dran. Das neue muss ich ja nicht gleich wieder verhunzen.

Ich glaube ihr seid mir dann doch etwas zu schnell mit dem Rennrad unterwegs


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr seid mir dann doch etwas zu schnell mit dem Rennrad unterwegs



kennst du paar nette 4 - 5 h touren hier in der gegend ? 
dann können wir ja mal ne "strecke" als GA1 zusammen fahren


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Von meiner Haustür - Marienburg - Haustür  sind aber eher 3 h wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ansonsten bin ich noch am Suchen.


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn du so weit (lange) fahren willst, orientier dich doch mal nach Süden. In 4-5 Stunden ist die Gegend um Hameln, Pyrmont und der Lippische Norden von dir aus locke drin. Ist echt schön da mit'm Dackelschneider.

Nur im Moment vielleicht n bisschen kalt.

Wenn's Wetter wärmer wird, können wir den Spieß ja mal umdrehen und wir machen von mir aus ne nette RR-Tour durchs Hügelland...


----------



## matzinski (7. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kennst du paar nette 4 - 5 h touren hier in der gegend ?
> dann können wir ja mal ne "strecke" als GA1 zusammen fahren


Wie wär's mit: Hemmingen, Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg, 2-3 Deistertrails und über Holtensen, Vörie, I.-R.,... nach Hemmingen zurück. 5 h kommt ungefähr hin.  Start in H.-Linden ist auch möglich.


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Rennrad 
Da kann ich auch nen Hammer nehmen und die Felgen zerschlagen das ist wennigstens nicht so anstrengend


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

@ Exto ja was RR angeht muss das Wetter top sein. Winter ist eh Rolle und Trailgeballer angesagt. Im frühjahr dann RR und Trailgeballer


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn's Wetter wärmer wird, können wir den Spieß ja mal umdrehen und wir machen von mir aus ne nette RR-Tour durchs Hügelland...




axel , du kennst meine antwort doch schon  :

" sag wann und wo, und ich bin dabei "


----------



## matzinski (7. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rennrad
> Da kann ich auch nen Hammer nehmen und die Felgen zerschlagen das ist wennigstens nicht so anstrengend


 Nicht mit RR. eher CC-Feile. Dann kannst du auch die Feldwege auf ebener Strecke für GA nutzen. Vorteil: kein Autolärm, keine Abgase, keine Gefahr durch durchgeknallte Mopped- oder Autofahrer. - und Trails sind auch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Januar 2009)

Rolle ? ? ? :kotz:

Ich hab zwar auch eine, aber die benutze ich im Allgemeinen als Montageständer.

Da fahr ich dann auch im Winter lieber draußen und lasse, wenn gar nix geht, den Bock mal stehen. Aber *gar nix* geht - wenn man mal ehrlich ist - echt selten, oder?

Aber stimmt schon: Alles was unter 0°C ist, wird ab 2 Stunden eher ungemütlich. Aber länger auf der Rolle fährt auch nur Roudy...


----------



## chris2305 (7. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> okay , chris2305 würde sagen richtung fr , was ich aber sehr wehement widersprechen muß , da alle spielarten beim biken sehr viel spaß bringen und machen. aber eigentlich , wo ich so darüber nachdenke, fehlt mir jetzt doch wieder nen 140mm bike
> 
> -hardtail  -> 0 mm
> -sting     -> 115 mm
> ...



O.K. O.K. du bist ein Multi-Kulti-Biker!!


----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Ne länger als 90 min halte ich das auch nicht aus.

Lange MTB touren bei dem Wetter kein Problem aber Rennrad geht gar nicht (vom Eis mal abgesehen)


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> axel , du kennst meine antwort doch schon  :
> 
> " sag wann und wo, und ich bin dabei "



Ok. Dann kommt hier schon mal der erste Termin für ne kleine Ausdauereinheit (Mitfahrer können sich gern dazu einladen):

Samstag, 13.06.09 Start um Punkt 00:01 Uhr bei mir an der Haustür. Strecke:

Bad Oeyenhausen - Minden (Weserradweg) - Haste (Kanal) - Bad Nenndorf - Bad Münder - Hameln - Extertal - Lemgo (E1) - Vlotho - Bad Oeynhausen

Da sind alle Arten von Geläuf dabei und für's Bike gilt: Jeder wie er will


----------



## taifun (7. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Von meiner Haustür - Marienburg - Haustür  sind aber eher 3 h wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ansonsten bin ich noch am Suchen.



dazu brauchst keine 3h....ist nicht so weit! Komm doch mal mit mir mit

@alle. Können uns auch zusammen tun und locker  GA 1 trainieren


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @alle. Können uns auch zusammen tun und locker  GA 1 trainieren



bike oder rr ? 
hört sich aber klasse an , wäre dabei


----------



## matzinski (7. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ok. Dann kommt hier schon mal der erste Termin für ne kleine Ausdauereinheit (Mitfahrer können sich gern dazu einladen):
> 
> Samstag, 13.06.09 Start um Punkt 00:01 Uhr bei mir an der Haustür. Strecke:
> 
> ...


hört sich nach 'ner längeren Sitzung an. Wieviel km und hm sind das?


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2009)

Hatte ich mal grob überschlagen und hier auch schon geschrieben, finds aber grad nicht mehr.

Grob geschätzt: um 200-220/3500-4000


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Januar 2009)

Ich schraub mir Plattform dran und mach am Sonntag nen schönen Snowride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (7. Januar 2009)

Hat man auf dem Kammweg auch schon gesehen


----------



## Jennfa (7. Januar 2009)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich fürs Wochenende doch mal mein snowboard rausholen . Hoch lass ich mich dann von Hoerman ziehen. Der ist da ja schon geübt. 
Ich denke wir sind am WE dann auch bein snowride  dabei. Hier hat es übrigens gerade wieder angefangen zu schneien . 



Grüße Jenna


----------



## toschi (7. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich kann nur Samstag, ist da schon was geplant, wer ist da unterwegs im Deister?
Vielleicht gehts ja auch mal wieder in den Harz...


----------



## Flame-Blade (7. Januar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich schraub mir Plattform dran und mach am Sonntag nen schönen Snowride!




Hmm klingt gut....ich muss dir ja noch meinen taiwanesischen Kanadier vorführen


----------



## taxifolia (7. Januar 2009)

buahhhh, das mit dem snowride würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Bin eben RT gefahren , war nicht so dolle besonders im 2. Abschnitt, weil man den hart angefrorenen Schnee durchbrechen muss. Mehr Gefälle  läuft besser aber flow kommt da nicht auf.

Der dicke Albert hat mir 1377 gr  ( selbst ausgewogen) weniger Gewicht gegenüber den Nokian Schlappen gebracht- wow.


taxi


p.s.: Homer, auch wenn Du Dich hinter ficus Pflanzen versteckst- ich sehr Dich doch - beim Doping


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Januar 2009)

@taxi: Ich hoffe das sind beide Reifen zusammen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (7. Januar 2009)

Naja die Annaturm Seite ist ja Steiler da wird es schon gehen! Samstag Sonntag sagt was ich bin dann da! Aber nicht so früh


----------



## taifun (7. Januar 2009)

Es ist irgendwie unglaublich

Ich komme auch gerade aus dem verschneiten Wald....! Hier bei uns in Bredenbeck liegt nicht mal 1 cm Schnee und ab ca.120hm ist es so hoch,das kaum fahren kannst.

Habe mich über Springer Seite hoch gekämpft und dort liegt ja richtig viel.hoerman hat ja richtig Glück

Die Wege wo schon mal ein Forstfahrzeug gefahren ist,kann man halbwegs hoch fahren.

Alles was abseits der Hauptwege ist,kannst berghoch fast vergessen zu fahren.Da sinkst zu tief ein...man kann also Biken und Hiken verbinden

Es ist aber trotzdem ein geiles Gefühl,wieder bergab durch den tiefen Schnee zu düsen

Es fing oben auch wieder an dick zu schneien...also,wer nächste Zeit hoch möchte,sollte gute Wanderschuhe haben

@hoermann:kann mir gut vorstellen,wie du dich vorgestern abgekämpft hast zur Wöltjebuche zu kommen.

@toschi:deine Spikes helfen dir hier überhaupt nicht,zieh was anderes auf


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Januar 2009)

Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Neartheabyss (7. Januar 2009)

hi evel, der erste sprung am raketentrail wurde kaputt gemacht ? welcher, der am einstieg. 
es gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres als leute, biker, fussgänger oder  oder oder die das zerstören was andere in stundenlanger körperlicher arbeit erbaut haben. wer es nicht mag muß da nicht fahren, ganz einfach.

ich verkaufe meinen spaten nicht  den ich bin ein "free"rider


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> p.s.: Homer, auch wenn Du Dich hinter ficus Pflanzen versteckst- ich sehr Dich doch - beim Doping



Shit....   ich hab extra ein anderes Auto genommen. Vielleicht sollte ich vorher noch die Aufkleber abpuhlen.


----------



## danieLQ (7. Januar 2009)

wochenende hört sich gut an .. wär auch dabei


----------



## Scott-y (7. Januar 2009)

Am WE ist für mich Ausganssperre, da hat meine Frau Geburtstagfeier.
 Ich habe mich jetzt in die TOP 10 der Quasselstrippen empor geschrieben. Aber unsere TOP 2 sind außer Reichweite 
Schappi = 1385 
Hoerman = 1319
Ich hab den heimlichen Verdacht die schreiben um die Wette.

PS: Ich habe mir eine Satz Schwalbe  Spike Reifen bestellt Ich hoffe die kommen auch noch diese Woche. Den denn Tanz auf dem Eis jeden Tag( Arbeitsweg) macht keinen Spaß mehr. Da wo ich lang muß ist es Schweine Glatt , da sollte sich die Investition lohnen. Bei meinem Glück taut es nächste Woche und ich kann damit Laub sammeln.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Alles was abseits der Hauptwege ist,kannst berghoch fast vergessen zu fahren.Da sinkst zu tief ein...man kann also Biken und Hiken verbinden
> 
> *@hoermann:kann mir gut vorstellen,wie du dich vorgestern abgekämpft hast zur Wöltjebuche zu kommen.*



nachdem ich schon 10 min zum tarternpfahl  geschoben hatte, hab ich nach ca. 150m auf dem weg zur wöltjebuche aufgegeben, da dort kein fahren möglich war.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Januar 2009)

@ Flame-Blade
Schnuckliges Gerät, genau das richtige Werkzeug für deinen Dropstil würd ich sagen!
@ Neartheabyss
Is der erste kleine Sprung an der neuen Linie, halb so wild!
@ Exto
Wenn mein Chef mir am 13.6. freigibt, bin ich wohl mit dem Dackelschneider dabei!


----------



## matzinski (8. Januar 2009)

am Wochenende wird Eishockey gespielt.  Jetzt ist nicht die richtige Zeit zum Biken. Ich warte auf Tauwetter.

matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Januar 2009)

um dem Schwalbe Einerlei zu entgehen und um mal wieder ne leidenschaftliche Riesendiskussion anzukurbeln habe ich mir mal den Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 gekauft. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit?


----------



## schappi (8. Januar 2009)

Also wie sieht das jetzt am wochenende aus mit Snowride.
wetter wird spitze:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Insbesondere der Sonntag wird sehr sonnig.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht mal wieder im Westen?
Ansonsten wie gehabt 11Uhr Laube?


----------



## Phil81 (8. Januar 2009)

Bin beide tage unterwegs! Muss das Wetter ausnutzen

Ne bei Schnee was mit Ordentlich gefälle sonst tritt man sich ja tot. Aber 11 ist schon ganz schön früh


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bin beide tage unterwegs! Muss das Wetter ausnutzen
> 
> Ne bei Schnee was mit Ordentlich gefälle sonst tritt man sich ja tot. Aber 11 ist schon ganz schön früh



11 uhr und früh 

das erzähl mal meiner tochter . das ist schon spät. 
schließlich will die familie ja auch noch was vom tag und dem papa haben. 
außerdem ist abends wieder pferdeturm angesagt


----------



## Phil81 (8. Januar 2009)

Jungesellen halt 
Da steht man ungern mitten in der Nacht auf


----------



## toschi (8. Januar 2009)

Ich wollt ja Samstag, sag Zeit und Treffpunkt, bringe vielleicht noch jemanden mit.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Januar 2009)

Sonntag mal nicht Deister! sondern auf dem Maschsee! kommt noch einer mit?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (8. Januar 2009)

Moin Junxs

Habe mir erstmal einen Skiurlaub nach meinem Klausurenstress gegönnt.

Bin also heute das erste mal wieder aufs Bike gestiegen. Man man, als ob ich noch nie gefahren bin.... und der Schnee macht es nicht gerade leichter, aber was ne Landschaft gerade. geil!!!!!!!!! Wann hatten wir das letzte mal soviel davon. Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.

Werde also aber jetzt etwas für mein Team tun und ein paar WP Punkte mehr einfahren als letzte Jahr.

Hier noch ein paar Motivationsfotos für den Snowride :



















hey hoerman : cooles neues Bike Die Farbe habe ich glaube irgendwo schon mal gesehen.........

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Januar 2009)

hmmm, Bike steht ja wie ne 1 im Schnee  wie geht denn das 

oder hat so ein LV 301 ein unsichtbaren Schutzschild 
Jetzt versteh ich auch wieso du die Trails immer so runterdonnerst


----------



## toschi (8. Januar 2009)

So gegen die Sonne hätt ichs bald nicht erkannt


----------



## Phil81 (8. Januar 2009)

Heide


----------



## Phil81 (9. Januar 2009)

Samstag muss ich vorm Biken noch einiges erledigen
Könnten uns ab 12:30 treffen wenn dir das nicht zu spät ist?

Als Treffpunkt würde ich Parkplatz Egestorf Bahnhof vorschlagen.

Sonst niemand morgen im Deister? Alle schon im Winterschlaf


----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Alle schon im Winterschlaf


Kringelkratzen und Glühwein sind angesagt. Das Eis ist freigegeben. Biken kann man das ganze Jahr aber Eis hat's voraussichtlich nur dieses W.


----------



## toschi (9. Januar 2009)

@phil
Hab noch keine Nachricht meiner Mitfahrer, bekommt PN mit Handynummer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (9. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Kringelkratzen und Glühwein sind angesagt. Das Eis ist freigegeben. Biken kann man das ganze Jahr aber Eis hat's voraussichtlich nur dieses W.



Ich hasse Eis und Schnee


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2009)

Ich war mit Hoerman heute im deister und wir haben ein Bischen gescouted:
Der Einzige Weg der auf den Kamm führt und auf dem der Schnee festgenug zum fahren ist, ist der Bierweg in Wennigser Mark vom Georgsplatz aus.
ansonsten sind alle Wege in Wennigsen sehr weich.
Das Grab ist von Bikern befahren worden, auf dem Farnweg sind nur Skispuren, Frankweg dito.

Wenn wird es sehr anstrengend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Kringelkratzen und Glühwein sind angesagt. Das Eis ist freigegeben. Biken kann man das ganze Jahr aber Eis hat's voraussichtlich nur dieses W.




matze hat recht . 

geht eislaufen auf dem maschsee oder kommt nach springe zum snowboarden /skifahren. die lifte sind auf . 
rodeln geht auch bestens. 

biken kannst du dies wochenende echt vergessen. der schnee ist so weich, das du keinen grip bekommst. beim runterfahren macht der vorderreifen, was er will. 
echt zum vergessen. 

geniesst das traumhafte winterwetter bei einem schönen ausflug oder spaziergang. 

biken können wir das ganze jahr noch. der schnee ist "leider" bald wieder weg. 

also ich bin raus für´s WE und mach was mit meinen frauen


----------



## taxifolia (9. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> um dem Schwalbe Einerlei zu entgehen und um mal wieder ne leidenschaftliche Riesendiskussion anzukurbeln habe ich mir mal den Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 gekauft. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit?



Das war wohl nix mit der Diskussion. Warum haste den denn so schmal gekauft, gibt es doch sogar in 2,6, oder sind die für dein RR ( Rhönrad) ?

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Jennfa (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Ardent in 2,4 und bin sehr glücklich damit


----------



## taxifolia (9. Januar 2009)

...tja jennfa, dann ist homer doch in guter Gesellschaft und sogar glücklich bist Du, nicht etwa nur zufrieden.
Mich nervt der Schwalbe- Einheitsbrei auch, ist wie Audi , funktioniert , ist zu teuer und etwas öde.   

Mich wundert nur, dass Homer den Reifen kauft und dann fragt, geht das nicht normalerweise andersrum ???

Taxi


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich hab die Ardent in 2,4 und bin sehr glücklich damit



Du bist die einzige Frau die ich kenne, die man(n) mit einem Maxxis MTB Reifen gücklich machen kann.

die andren brauchen neue Schuhe, Handtaschen oder Wochenenden auf Wellnessschlosshotels.

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## taifun (9. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich war mit Hoerman heute im deister und wir haben ein Bischen gescouted:
> Der Einzige Weg der auf den Kamm führt und auf dem der Schnee festgenug zum fahren ist, ist der Bierweg in Wennigser Mark vom Georgsplatz aus.
> ansonsten sind alle Wege in Wennigsen sehr weich.
> Das Grab ist von Bikern befahren worden, auf dem Farnweg sind nur Skispuren, Frankweg dito.
> ...



anstrengung bringt kraft.....kraft bringt power....power gibt schnelligkeit....schnelligkeit gibt fun.....fun gibt.....ach was solls

Alles was über 100 hm liegt ist im momentan nur schei....zu fahren!

Bierweg wird auch schwer,da schöne rampen hat.Die mit Schnee,da ist auch schieben für die meisten angesagt...der fahren ohne Schnee mit RR

Morgen entweder runde RR oder Maschsee...Glühwein trinken!!


----------



## Jennfa (9. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> die andren brauchen neue Schuhe, Handtaschen oder Wochenenden auf Wellnessschlosshotels.



Dazu würde ich sicher auch nicht nein sagen ! 
Bei den Reifen habe ich schon ziemlich lang hin und her überlegt...mit denen gehts jetzt super bergauf UND bergab! Was will Frau mehr .

Wir wollten eigentlich Sonntag fahren, soll ja richtig sonnig werden...

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Januar 2009)

Komm grad wieder, hatte heute doch Zeit zum Biken und bin den RT und FT gefahren bzw. gerutscht. Ich hab für 22 km über 2,5 Stunden gebraucht. Das Fahren is nich viel besser als letzten Sonntag, ich glaub nur bergab rutscht es noch mehr. Eigentlich is bergab aufm Trail ein permanentes Driften. Aber genau deswegen is es ein hervorragendes Fahrtechniktraining. Außerdem bekommt man schöne keimfreie Luft zu atmen, und deswegen werd ich den Blödsinn morgen wohl noch mal machen.
Ich werd bei mir so gegen 11 starten, da ich später noch arbeiten muß, vllt will ja jemand mitkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Das war wohl nix mit der Diskussion. Warum haste den denn so schmal gekauft, gibt es doch sogar in 2,6, oder sind die für dein RR ( Rhönrad) ?
> 
> Gruß
> taxi



ich hatte da auch an was leicht rollendes, allroundiges für den Sommer gedacht, für Schlammschlacht hab ich ja die MMs und die sind auf meinen schmalen Felgen schon in 2,35 ganz schön fett


----------



## schappi (9. Januar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich sicher auch nicht nein sagen !
> Bei den Reifen habe ich schon ziemlich lang hin und her überlegt...mit denen gehts jetzt super bergauf UND bergab! Was will Frau mehr .
> 
> Wir wollten eigentlich Sonntag fahren, soll ja richtig sonnig werden...
> ...



Ich würde auch Sonntag fahren. Vorschlag 11:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen.
was haltet ihr von Westdeister RT unf FT sind ja schon von Evel gespurt.
Auf dem Farnweg ist nur eine Spur von einem Schifahrer.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich würde auch Sonntag fahren. Vorschlag 11:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen.
> was haltet ihr von Westdeister RT unf FT



da bin ich sehr dafür  ich mach auch wieder Tee


----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... oder kommt nach springe zum snowboarden /skifahren. die lifte sind auf .


 wie lang bzw. hoch ist die Piste? Kann man da echt Schilaufen? Wenn nächstes W. noch Schnee liegt, muß ich mir Schi leihen und das ausprobieren. - Mach doch mal ein Foto von der Location und stell's ins Forum rein. 

bisses taut, Matze


----------



## Jennfa (9. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich würde auch Sonntag fahren. Vorschlag 11:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen.
> was haltet ihr von Westdeister RT unf FT sind ja schon von Evel gespurt.
> Auf dem Farnweg ist nur eine Spur von einem Schifahrer.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Klingt super


----------



## taxifolia (9. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich würde auch Sonntag fahren. Vorschlag 11:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen.
> was haltet ihr von Westdeister RT unf FT sind ja schon von Evel gespurt.
> Auf dem Farnweg ist nur eine Spur von einem Schifahrer.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich lege wert darauf, dass der RT von mir am Mittwoch bei Puls 230 und mehr auch gespurt wurde, ein paar Karnickel und Schalenwild hat aber auch gespurt, die benutzen doch tatsächlich den Trail- dürfen die das ??

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ein paar Karnickel und Schalenwild ... benutzen doch tatsächlich den Trail- dürfen die das ??
> 
> taxi



natürlich nicht !! Zuwiderhandlungen werden ja auch regelmäßig, und völlig zu recht, mit dem Tode bestraft


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> wie lang bzw. hoch ist die Piste? Kann man da echt Schilaufen? Wenn nächstes W. noch Schnee liegt, muß ich mir Schi leihen und das ausprobieren. - Mach doch mal ein Foto von der Location und stell's ins Forum rein.
> 
> bisses taut, Matze



schaut heute abend um 19.30 h mal N3 im fernsehen. 
dort wird heute von der skipiste in springe berichtet, und hoerman , tanja und mirka geben ein interview


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schaut heute abend um 19.30 h mal N3 im fernsehen.
> dort wird heute von der skipiste in springe berichtet, und hoerman , tanja und mirka geben ein interview



Du wirst ja langsam richtig berühmt....
Innerhalb von ein paar Tagen schon das 2. mal im TV

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (9. Januar 2009)




----------



## danieLQ (9. Januar 2009)

hehe hoermann .. klimaerwärmung xD sieht nett aus die piste da


----------



## toschi (9. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist der Deister morgen gestrichen, Sonntag geht auch nichts, vielleicht nächsten Samstag wieder...

Gruss toschi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> hmmm, Bike steht ja wie ne 1 im Schnee  wie geht denn das
> 
> oder hat so ein LV 301 ein unsichtbaren Schutzschild
> Jetzt versteh ich auch wieso du die Trails immer so runterdonnerst



Cool was so ein Liteville alles im Kaufpreis mit inbegriffen hat, oder

Aber so fährt sich der Schnee auch, kaum ein vorwärts kommen....

Das Schutzschild beim Runterfahren ist aber schon ganz gut!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Januar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> So gegen die Sonne hätt ichs bald nicht erkannt



Na, kaum das 301 vertickt und schon aus dem Sinn. ODer ist der Sinn vom 901 umnebelt???!!!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schaut heute abend um 19.30 h mal N3 im fernsehen.
> dort wird heute von der skipiste in springe berichtet, und hoerman , tanja und mirka geben ein interview



Machst in deiner gelben Jacke auch ne gute Figur auf den Brettern. Schöner Schwung!!!!!!!!!!

Den Schnee genießen, so lange er da ist!!!!!!!!!
Die Kids haben richtig Spaß dran und lernen auch mal das weiße Etwas kennen.

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Januar 2009)

@hoerman: warum hast du auf der Piste nicht dein Indianerdress angehabt ???


----------



## taifun (10. Januar 2009)

Moin,
heute in Deister-Leine-Zeitung;

"  Wetterkapriole: Fön sorgt für schneefreie Zone

Schmaler Streifen zwischen Wennigsen und Sorsum wird vom Fallwind gestreift

Wennigsen (mi). "Der Fön ist schuld", stellt Diplommeteorologe Hans-Joachim Möller vom Deutschen Wetterdienst in Hamburg fest. Der Wind sorgt dafür, dass im Deistervorland ein schmaler Streifen von Wennigsen bis Sorsum kein weißes Winterkleid bekommt, die Felder und Wiesen gelblich-braun und sogar grün bleiben, obwohl es rundum weiß ist. Auf DLZ-Nachfrage erklärte Möller, dass auch der Deister seinen Fallwind hat. "Wenn in Springe die feuchte Luft aufsteigt, den Deisterkamm erreicht hat und auf der anderen Seite abfällt, erwärmt sich der Wind dabei um 0,6 Grad pro 100 Meter und streicht dann einige Kilometer über das Calenberger Land", beschreibt der Fachmann das Phänomen, das dem sogenannten archimedischen Prinzip zuwider läuft.

Als Ergebnis hielt der Meterologe fest, dass die Fönwinde am Deister ein sehr seltenes Phänomen darstellen und sie die Ursache dafür sind, dass im Bereich Sorsum einige Ackerflächen nicht so weiß überzogen sind wie allgemein.

"Die Menschen im Calenberger Land merken den Fönwind nicht, da er nur etwa 300 Meter abfällt", so Möller. Anders sei es in den Alpen oder beim skandinavischen Föhn, der von hohen Gebirgsspitzen herunterfiele und sich erwärme. Diese Fönarten könnten schon Herz-Kreislaufbeschwerden und Kopfschmerzen auslösen.

"Der Deisterföhn ist völlig ungefährlich, hat diese Wirkung auf das körperliche Wohlbefinden nicht und ist auch nicht zu spüren, sondern eher zu sehen, wenn die Felder bei Kälte in einer Sektion bunt bleiben und es nebenan weiß geworden ist", erklärte Hans-Joachim Möller.

Aufgezeichnet werden die Föhnwinde in den kleinen Lagen wie am Deister nicht. Sie werden jedoch mit ihren bestimmten Wolkenbildungen für die Wetterprognosen herangezogen.

© Deister-Leine-Zeitung, 10.01.2009 "

so,jetzt wissen wir warum es bei uns nichts gibt

Fahre jetzt hoch in Deister,allen heute viel Spaß und später Glühwein auf dem Maschsee


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2009)

An Alle die Rodeln möchten:
IN WENNIGSEN auf den Fahrwegen längs des Grabs und längs des Farnweges sind 2 sehr schöne lange und gut verdichtete Rodelbahnen entstanden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf dem Steinhuder Meer das ist zugefroren und begehbar.  Sa und So machen die da auch EISPARTY. Ich bin auch da.  
Am Montag drehe ich mit DanielQ ne Runde ums Meer so gegen 16.45 gehts bei mir los. Höhenmeter fressen....


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2009)

Exto
wäre das nicht ein Projekt für dich wir könnten ja auch soetwas auf dem Grabweg veranstalten:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2788812/Ruecktrittrennen
http://www.3essen.de/page/details?newsid=36
Komisch die sprechen alle so wie Evel 


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (10. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> wäre das nicht ein Projekt für dich wir könnten ja auch soetwas auf dem Grabweg veranstalten:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2788812/Ruecktrittrennen
> http://www.3essen.de/page/details?newsid=36
> ...



Sehr sehr geiles Event. Sowas sollten wir echt mal in's Auge fassen!


----------



## Phil81 (10. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei habe aber keine Rücktritt!

Aber nen Fixed Klapprad ist ja fast genauso. Und dann schön nen Skidd Wettbewerb auf dem Kammweg


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe schon ich habe euch richtig eingeschätzt.
Das behalten wir mal für April -Mai im Auge


----------



## heyho (10. Januar 2009)

Geilo, bin auch dabei beim Rücktrittrace! Alte Karren stehen hier genug.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Januar 2009)

Da werd ich schnell nochmal ebay abgrasen, damit ich euch dann zu horrenden Preisen "Rennmaschinen" verticken kann.

Rücktritt-Klapprad Marke Batavus Export. Lila metallic jetzt ab 499,- incl Rücktritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Januar 2009)

Mist, wir haben letzten Monat 2 alte Rücktritthobel entsorgt


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da werd ich schnell nochmal ebay abgrasen, damit ich euch dann zu horrenden Preisen "Rennmaschinen" verticken kann.
> 
> Rücktritt-Klapprad Marke Batavus Export. Lila metallic jetzt ab 499,- incl Rücktritt.



Und womit wirst du dann fahren?
ich habe schon mit Schwiegermutter gesprochen ob ich ihr altes Rad bekommen kann
ein anderer heißer Tip ist das Fundbüro.

Wir müssen uns dann noch Gedanken über Homologation der Race Bikes machen.
Klar ist: nur Rücktrittbremse ist erlaubt
Darf das Rad eine 3 Gangnabe haben?
Ist eine Bremse am Vorderrad erlaubt?
Dürfen Geländereifen aufgezogen werden?
Machen wir 3 Klassen
1. Klapprad
2. Damenrahmen
3. Herrenramen

Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Und womit wirst du dann fahren?
> ich habe schon mit Schwiegermutter gesprochen ob ich ihr altes Rad bekommen kann
> ein anderer heißer Tip ist das Fundbüro.
> 
> ...



o shit, wo bekomm ich so´n bike ( oder heißt das jetzt fahrrad  ) auf die schnelle her.
die haben doch jetzt alle viel zu viele gänge und keiner hat mehr rücktritt. 
oder ich nehm mirka´s .. nee, lassen wir das , das würde ärger geben


----------



## Phil81 (10. Januar 2009)

Mein Vorschlag wäre

Schaltung Nein (kann auch abgeklemmt werden wenn vorhanden)
Vorderrad Bremse auch Nein (kann auch abgeklemmt werden wenn vorhanden)
Rest egal


----------



## _Sync_ (10. Januar 2009)

Reifen nur Baumarkt Zeug, ansonsten hat man zuviel seitlichen halt.. Oder wir einigen uns auf einen bestimmten Typ, gibt doch sicherlich was billig im 1Euro Laden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2009)

dann sagt mal bei fundsachenversteigerungen frühzeitig bescheid, 

damit wir genug räder beisammen haben 

p.s. und den ludolfs sagen wir auch bescheid, damit sie am ende vom grab gleich den ganzen schrott mitnehmen können


----------



## taifun (10. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> wäre das nicht ein Projekt für dich wir könnten ja auch soetwas auf dem Grabweg veranstalten:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2788812/Ruecktrittrennen
> http://www.3essen.de/page/details?newsid=36
> ...



Wir wäre es den dann auch ohne Rücktritt oder sonstigen Bremsen...

War heute recht früh unterwegs....keinen weiter getroffen.War scheinbar keiner von Euch unterwegs,wenn hier so lese

Habe allerdings einen riesen Ameisenhaufen gesehen....nur Leute auf dem Maschsee....kriegst fast kein Bein an die Erde....


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2009)

Taifun
wo bist du denn gefahren?

Auf dem Maschsee war auch Großeinsatz für den Rettungsdienst
Die RTWs aus Springe haben Einsätze am Maschsee gefahren weil die Hannoverschen nicht nachgekommen sind.
In den Chirurgischen Ambulanzen muss es heute richtig rund gegangen sein.

Also Rücktritt muss sein sonst wäre es kkein Rücktrittrennen.


----------



## exto (10. Januar 2009)

Ich wär für Folgendes:

Rücktritt is Pflicht (fixed ist Rücktritt für Männer),
Schaltung verboten,
Federung verboten,
Klamotten funktionsfaserfrei.

Alles andere egal.

Zeitfahren aufm Grab,
Style-Event auf der BMX Bahn,
Skidd Kontest auf dem Kammweg.

Für's stylische Outfit gibt's Extrapunkte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (10. Januar 2009)

Ich kann da nur das Steinhuder Meer empfehlen,
das ist es nicht zu voll.
Außerdem kann man auf dem Eis "prima" fahren und Keise ziehen.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4T83yzDWP8k&feature=channel_page
Mal was anderes.


----------



## _Sync_ (10. Januar 2009)

Ist eigentlich wer morgen unterwegs?
Ist ja nicht so ganz klar, wollte da nur mal sichergehen..


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Januar 2009)

Die sprechen halt gersch, weil die aus Gera gommn, wo isch och hergomme. 
Son Rücktrittrennen is aber och ma echt ne lustsche Idee!
Bei dem was ihr dieses Jahr alles vorhabt, hat das Jahr glaub ich zuwenig Wochenenden!


----------



## schappi (11. Januar 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich wer morgen unterwegs?
> Ist ja nicht so ganz klar, wollte da nur mal sichergehen..



11:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen.
Evel machst du mit beim Rücktrittrennen?


----------



## _Sync_ (11. Januar 2009)

Ok, ich bin dabei, mal schauen wie schnell ich da hinkomme.
Meine Mutter wird mich wohl fahren und dann da eine Wanderung machen..


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2009)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man auf dem Eis "prima" fahren und Keise ziehen.
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4T83yzDWP8k&feature=channel_page
> Mal was anderes.



Respekt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
habe heute beim Biken auf den RT und dem FT mein Handy Nokia 6021 (seltenes Modell ohne Kamera) verloren wenn jemand ein Handy findet bitte melden!

Ansonsten wars geil heute!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (11. Januar 2009)

Da schließe ich mich an, hat richtig spaß gemacht . War wirklich mal was anderes. Mein erster richtiger Snowride! Zum Schluss war ich dann aber auch richtig platt und musste den Tee von Homer leider sogar ausschlagen um den Energiespeicher Zuhause schnell wieder aufzufüllen! Ich hoffe auf ein Bierchen nach ner Fahrt im Sommer ! 

@schappi: ich hoffe dein Handy tau(ch)t wieder auf. 

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Phil81 (11. Januar 2009)

Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf. Vor allem wenn man auch mal wieder Käffchen im Annaturm trinken kann 

Naja Tauwetter zieht ab Mittwoch auf wenn das frühjahr so wird wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Januar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf ein Bierchen nach ner Fahrt im Sommer !



ich hab sogar mal an ne Grillsession gedacht. Übel riechende Männer (und Frauen) kommen auf ihren Reittieren aus dem Wald und schmeißen rohes Fleisch auf offenes Feuer ....


----------



## Phil81 (11. Januar 2009)

Wo kann ich unterschreiben


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2009)

So, isch habe fertisch:

Zwar ohne Rücktritt, aber auch ohne Gangschaltung und ohne Federung. Knapp über 9 Kilos und (wie vorher schon) wendig und spaßig wie Sau.









DK4 kann kommen...


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Januar 2009)




----------



## marcx (11. Januar 2009)

Ich war heute auch auf dem Steinhuder Meer, allerdings zu Fuß mit Freundin. Da sind einige mit dem MTB rumgefahren und irgendwie hat mich das auch gereizt, was meine Freundin gleich mal mit einem Kopfschütteln kommentiert hat..


----------



## toschi (11. Januar 2009)

@exto
schönes Bike, das mit dem Kette spannen , das ich da noch nicht drauf gekommen bin, glaube ich muss auch mal mein olles Bike pimpen .

Ich war heut auch mal auf dem See unterwegs (0mm Schneelage), also mit den normalen Ice Spiker von Schwalbe, der hat schon relativ guten Seitenhalt, bei Tempo 15 ca. 6 meter Radius geht noch, dann schmiert er ab, mit dem Nokian Freddie machts bestimmt noch mal so viel Spass...


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2009)

Noch mal bissi was zum träumen...

http://vimeo.com/1764797


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (12. Januar 2009)

Hachja gut das ich dieses Jahr wieder hinfahre...ich vermisse Whistler!


----------



## matzinski (12. Januar 2009)

Mann, Mann , Mann, für 6 Std Eishockey in zwei Einheiten nur 4 WP-Punkte bekommen. Das macht mich jetzt echt betroffen.  Dabei tut mir heute jeder Knochen weh. Egal, dafür hat's saumäßig Bock gemacht.  Von mir aus kann es ruhig weiter frieren.

matze


----------



## varadero (12. Januar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> ... das mit dem Kette spannen , das ich da noch nicht drauf gekommen bin ...


Eine weitere Möglichkeit die Kette zu spannen ist einfach ein altes Kettenblatt zwischen die Kettenstränge zu "legen".
Je nach benötigter Spannung einfach nach vorne od. hinten verschieben.
Leider geht das bei klassischen Diamantrahmen nur sehr selten (aber ideal bei nach oben gesetzter Kettenstrebe)! 

schaut dann so aus:

http://www.roll-ring.com


----------



## Phil81 (12. Januar 2009)

Mein Singelspeed Trekking Stadtpanzer wiegt 17,5 KG. Ist das schwerste Pferd zur Zeit im Stall.

@Exto aber mir der Übersetzung 32:11 (?) willst du doch nicht ernsthaft Berghoch treten? Wenn doch Respekt!


----------



## matzinski (12. Januar 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit die Kette zu spannen ist einfach ein altes Kettenblatt zwischen die Kettenstränge zu "legen".
> Je nach benötigter Spannung einfach nach vorne od. hinten verschieben.
> Leider geht das bei klassischen Diamantrahmen nur sehr selten (aber ideal bei nach oben gesetzter Kettenstrebe)!
> 
> ...


?????, wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2009)

Das geht so:

Neuartige Wirkprinzipien in einfachen, elementaren Mechanismen sind Seltenheiten in der Technik. 

Unsere ROLL-RING-Kettenspanner sind ein solcher elementarer Mechanismus. Sie sind technisch minimal und ihr neues Wirkprinzip ist verblüffend einfach. Die Produktreihe ROLL-RING, innoviert und produziert zur Verbesserung Ihrer Kettentriebe, sind durch unsere Patente und Warenzeichen geschützt. 


Das neue Prinzip 

Das Prinzip der ROLL-RING-Kettenspanner beruht auf zwei einfachen Effekten: 

Der elastische Ring greift in die Trume des Kettentriebes ein und rollt zwischen diesen im vorgespannten Zustand ähnlich der Form einer Ellipse.
Dabei überlagern sich die stets entgegengesetzten Bewegungen von Last- und Leertrum zur "Null-Summen-Bewegung", also zur Lagesicherung auf der Stelle. Das garantiert die Lageunabhängigkeit und die Reversierfähigkeit der ROLL-RING-Kettenspanner.


----------



## toschi (12. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ?????, wie soll das denn gehen?


Trittst Du vorwärts dreht sich rollring rechts rum, trittst Du rückwärts dreht sich der rollring links rum, immer um sein Zentrum, ganz einfach. Nur wird er vermutlich nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbeigehen und daran schleifen. Und wehe es wird zu ruppig ...


----------



## matzinski (12. Januar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Nur wird er vermutlich nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbeigehen und daran schleifen. Und wehe es wird zu ruppig ...


das ist das, was ich meine. Das Prinzip ist genial, aber für Bikes leider nicht geeignet. Es sei denn, der Ring ist groß genug, daß die Strebe mitten durch geführt werden kann.  (Wie bekommt man die Strebe durch den Ring?  ) Da ist Extos Lösung besser - vieleicht nicht ganz so genial, aber immer noch so genial, daß es funzt.


----------



## varadero (12. Januar 2009)

Na ja, wie geschrieben, bei "normalen" Rahmen meist nicht möglich, hier aber z.B. sehr gut:





Wenn die Spannung zu gering ist, das KB einfach einen Zahn weiter zurückschieben.
Mit dem elastischen Rollring (Vorspannung!) geht es aber natürlich noch besser!

Oder selber was basteln! Wie hier an meinem Citybike eine alte "Cantileverbremse":



 



@schappi: und was ist mit Garanieeeee????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mein Singelspeed Trekking Stadtpanzer wiegt 17,5 KG. Ist das schwerste Pferd zur Zeit im Stall.
> 
> @Exto aber mir der Übersetzung 32:11 (?) willst du doch nicht ernsthaft Berghoch treten? Wenn doch Respekt!



Die Übersetzung ist 32/16. Das wird in SSP - Kreisen als gängigste Übersetzung für den Offroad-Mittelgebirgs-Einsatz gehandelt (hab ich jedenfalls gelesen). 

1 zu 2 würde ich schon gern behalten, aber eher 36/18, läuft irgendwie geschmeidiger. 32/16 hatte ich halt grad da und zum probieren reicht's erst mal.

Von dem "Magic-Ring-Prinzip" hatte ich schon gelesen, war aber auch schon auf das Kettenstrebenproblem gestoßen. Kettenspanner hinten wollte ich nicht, um ne klare optische Abgrenzung zur Schaltung zu haben. Obwohl, die Canti-Lösung hat was. 
Mal seh'n, wenn mir das Singlespeeden so richtig Spass macht, werd ich wohl vom Reste-Verwertungs-Prinzip abrücken und mir so'n Trickstuff Exzentiker besorgen. Ist halt recht teuer...


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Oder selber was basteln! Wie hier an meinem Citybike eine alte "Cantileverbremse":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr alten Schluchtenbiker nehmt auch auf nichts Rücksicht!Meeeensch mit soner brutalen Veränderung verliert ihr doch die Garantieeeee!! 

Gruß
Schappi

(und was ist mit Garanieeeee????????????   das war auf unseren Biketouren in den Alpen immer das geflügelte Wort von Varadero)
Varadero kommst du auch zum Rücktrittrennen?


----------



## Phil81 (12. Januar 2009)

Alternativ aber nicht ganz billig

http://www.trickstuff.de/index.php?p=d110de1

Damit brauchst du dann weder Ketterspanner noch horizontale Ausfallenenden. 

Fahre aber auch nur nen 10 Kettenspanner von point


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2009)

Leute
wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wollen wir Morgen mal wieder einen NR machen.
Bei dem schnee ist das doch schick.
19:30 Uhr am Taternpfahl?
Wer hat Lust?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (12. Januar 2009)

Hier, ich 

Wie lange fahrt Ihr so, und wird noch eingekehrt?


----------



## Phil81 (12. Januar 2009)

@ Schappi Trails oder Forst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2009)

Also fahrzeit so ca 2 std. Strecke mehr Forst als Trail. Einkehren ist um 21:00 Uhr nicht mehr Annaturm schließt um 17:00 Uhr.
Die Trails sind bei dem Schnee schon am Tage schwierig.
Aber einen Trail können wir auch einstreuen.
Wenn die beiden Springer nicht können könnten wir auch am BBW starten.
Ansonsten könnten wir uns um 19:00 Uhr in Lemmie an der S-Bahnstation treffen. Und dann gemeinsam hochfahren

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hitzi (12. Januar 2009)

Kann man denn so einigermaßen fahren im Deister oder ist es eher wie auf Sand? Ich meine damit mehr die Autobahnen und nicht die Trails


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2009)

Die Forstwege sind von den Wanderern und Rodlern am Wochenende gut verdichtet worden.
Ich habe am Sonntag 750 hm auf Schnee gemacht, Du musst unter 2,0 bar fahren dann geht das gut


----------



## Phil81 (13. Januar 2009)

Bin leider erstmal raus. Bin am Sonntag auf die Murmel geflogen. Zum Glück nen Helm aufgehabt aber nichts desto trotz habe ich noch ziemliche Kopfschmerzen. Werde mich lieber erstmal etwas schonen.

@Toschi mit dem einkehren ist das im Deister immer so eine Sache. Ist halt der kleine Harz hier


----------



## toschi (13. Januar 2009)

Ich weis nicht wie die Verhältnisse im Deister sind, hier war das heut morgen ein Krampf, konnte mich bei den vielen Eisplatten gerade so auf dem Bike halten. Es soll allerdings heute Tauwetter geben und ich gehe mal davon aus das es eher matschig oder zum Abend wieder sehr eisig wird auf den Strecken.
Ich würde gern einen NR fahren aber ich glaube das macht für mich nicht viel Sinn in den Deister zu kommen um mich zu maulen, will ja übernächste Woche in den Urlaub...


----------



## Scott-y (13. Januar 2009)

Ich war gestern auf nen NR mit DanielQ ums Runde um´s Meer.Die Asphaltwege sind fast alle frei, aber es gibt immer noch ein paar tückische Stellen. Ich habe z.Z die Schwalbe Ice Spiker drauf, da ist das alles kein Problem, aber Daniel war teilweise nicht zu beneiden.  Weil die Batterieleistung unsere Lampen stark in den Keller ging sind wir weder aufs Eis noch konnten wir Höhenmeter an der ,,Weißen Düne " fressen.
 Am NR heute kann ich mich leider nicht beteiligen Spätschicht.Gestern hatte ich noch für einen Tag Frühschicht.


----------



## matzinski (13. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Forstwege sind von den Wanderern und Rodlern am Wochenende gut verdichtet worden.
> Ich habe am Sonntag 750 hm auf Schnee gemacht, Du musst unter 2,0 bar fahren dann geht das gut


Wenn das Tauwetter einsetzt, wird der verdichtete Schnee erstmal nur antauen. Dann wird das spiegelglatt. Ggf. wird es an einigen Stellen auch nachts wieder überfrieren.  Leute, riskiert nicht eure Gesundheit. Macht in den nächsten 2 Wochen was anderes als "Biken im Deister". Ab nächste Woche taut's laut Wetterbericht. Ich schätze, daß man dann ab WE 24./25.01 wieder angreifen kann (im knietiefen Modder ) . Bis dahin laßt die Bikes im Keller oder fahrt GA-Einheiten wo's geräumt ist. 

bis die Tage, Matze


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Januar 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sonntag mal nicht Deister! sondern auf dem Maschsee! kommt noch einer mit?


 

Wheelie ohne Helm. tztztz


----------



## Madeba (13. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Macht in den nächsten 2 Wochen was anderes als "Biken im Deister".



Genau ! Biken im Süntel !


----------



## matzinski (13. Januar 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Genau ! Biken im Süntel !


für den Süntel gilt wahrscheinlich dasselbe, wie für den Deister. Es sei denn, der Süntel liegt auch unter Föhneinfluß wie das östliche Deistervorland um Sorsum, wo es anscheinend partout nicht schneien will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (13. Januar 2009)

@roudy: Was ist mit deinem Benutzerbild passiert? Bildstörung? Wo ist das Fahndungsfoto?


----------



## taxifolia (13. Januar 2009)

..ich glaube, das ist roudy neuer Einfall zu Deisterfreun.de, brauner Berg, grüner Wald,  Anstieg von links nach rechts und mittendrin der weiße Weg. Mal durch das grüne noch ein paar "illegale" Trails, dann pesst es.  
Sieht ein bischen nach der Staatflagge von Kakanistan aus

taxi


----------



## chris2305 (13. Januar 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Genau ! Biken im Süntel !



Nee, lass mal ruhig wie es ist, sonst essen uns alle die leckeren Sachen am Turm weg


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Januar 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nee, lass mal ruhig wie es ist, sonst essen uns alle die leckeren Sachen am Turm weg




na dann bleibt ihr halt da . dann passieren hier auch weniger unfälle auf dem kammweg  

außerdem heißt  der thread hier ja auch : "Biken im Deister" und nicht "biken im süntel"


----------



## matzinski (13. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..ich glaube, das ist roudy neuer Einfall zu Deisterfreun.de, brauner Berg, grüner Wald,  Anstieg von links nach rechts und mittendrin der weiße Weg. Mal durch das grüne noch ein paar "illegale" Trails, dann pesst es.
> Sieht ein bischen nach der Staatflagge von Kakanistan aus
> 
> taxi





@roudy: meinst du den Wheelie von gestern in der HAZ?


----------



## chris2305 (13. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na Dann Bleibt Ihr Halt Da . Dann Passieren Hier Auch Weniger Unfälle Auf Dem Kammweg :d
> 
> Als Ob Wir Die Machen
> 
> Außerdem Heißt  Der Thread Hier Ja Auch : "biken Im Deister" Und Nicht "biken Im Süntel"



Rrriiicchhhttttiiiiiggggggg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niggels (13. Januar 2009)

Es kann wieder losgehen...der Sommer soll kommen.
Ich hab über den Winter ein bisschen umgebaut. Herausgekommen ist das -->



Niggels schrieb:


> Neu sind:
> 
> Rock Shox Domain 318
> Fox RP3 (bei dem ich noch auf die Buchsen warte)
> ...







Schöne Grüße Niggels


----------



## exto (13. Januar 2009)

Schön geworden !!!

Dann sieh mal zu, dass du das Buchsen-Chaos hinkriegst, dann kann's ja losgeh'n...


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Schön geworden !!!



stimmt, schliess mich den worten von daddie an 

wird zeit mal wieder zusammen moshen zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (13. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Schön geworden !!!
> 
> Dann sieh mal zu, dass du das Buchsen-Chaos hinkriegst, dann kann's ja losgeh'n...



Neue sind schon bezahlt und kommen die Tage. Dann muss ich erstmal sehn wo das Paket abgeblieben ist. Bei der Bestellung die heute gekommen ist, fehlen einfach die Handschuhe :O Da muss ich morgen wohl mal bei BPO ein bisschen einheizen 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> stimmt, schliess mich den worten von daddie an
> 
> wird zeit mal wieder zusammen moshen zu gehen



Aber das auf jeden Fall. Ob ich noch ne Chance gegen dich und dein Santa hab  Das macht wahrscheinlich wieder gefühlte 10 km/h schneller 

Naja einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> @roudy: Was ist mit deinem Benutzerbild passiert? Bildstörung? Wo ist das Fahndungsfoto?


Nennen wir es als "Arbeitstitel" Aufmerksamkeitstest.
Hat ja gut geklappt.



matzinski schrieb:


> @roudy: meinst du den Wheelie von gestern in der HAZ?


Genau...Tweety wollte doch da hin


----------



## Madeba (14. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> außerdem heißt  der thread hier ja auch : "Biken im Deister"


ach so 
jetzt, wo Du es schreibst...


----------



## matzinski (14. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Genau...Tweety wollte doch da hin


das Foto ist der Beweis. Er hat den Weg dorthin wohl gefunden.


----------



## Jennfa (15. Januar 2009)

So, hier mal ein kleines Update aus dem Deister. Wir sind heute zum Waldkater und hoch zum Barbiegrab...spaß ist was anderes, aber ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten  und musste mal selber gucken gehen. War ja auch schön warm heute . Der Schnee ist wie erwartet schon so matschig, dass man teilweise nicht vernünftig hoch fahren kann, weil einem ständig der Reifen wegrutscht. Ähnlich siehts auf den Trails auch aus. Oben ist der schnee ziemlich weich und teilweise noch sehr tief und unten der totale Matsch! Ganz unten aufm Barbie liegen auch riesige Äste quer (falls sich jemand hin traut ). Naja wird ja jetzt wieder kälter und dann ist alles schön fest...und glatt !  

Hier ein paar kleine Eindrücke:









Grüße Jenna


----------



## danieLQ (15. Januar 2009)

sieht schön glatt aus xD welche reifen könnt ihr mir denn fuer so nen mistwetter empfelen ? :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. Januar 2009)

einen Schlammreifen, schmal mit sehr langen Stollen


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> einen Schlammreifen, schmal mit sehr langen Stollen



maxxis swampthing  

um auch mal ne andere marke als schwalbe ins spiel zu bringen


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. Januar 2009)

Für das Wetter?  Michelin DH 3 Mud


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Januar 2009)

oder als allrounder unser allseitsbeliebter mm  in tc oder gg (oder exto ? )


----------



## Niggels (15. Januar 2009)

darüber kann er sich ja immer aufregen..übrigens, die Buchsen sind unterwegs 

Grüßee


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Januar 2009)

ach was ein oller abgefahrenner conti tuts auch is nur ein bischen rutschig  schult die fahrtechnik


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Januar 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ach was ein oller abgefahrenner conti tuts auch is nur ein bischen rutschig  schult die fahrtechnik



apropos fahrtechnik 

was macht das lv ?


----------



## matzinski (15. Januar 2009)

danieLQ schrieb:


> sieht schön glatt aus xD welche reifen könnt ihr mir denn fuer so nen mistwetter empfelen ? :>


Schlittschuhe


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos fahrtechnik
> 
> was macht das lv ?



 
soll erst mitte februar kommen


----------



## matzinski (15. Januar 2009)

@jennfa: cooles Foto von dir, sieht schnell aus und macht was her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. Januar 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> darüber kann er sich ja immer aufregen..



*!!!* Eeech räääääge mech nech auf *!!!*


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Januar 2009)

@hoerman: hast du den Traumtrail Hacklberg in der neuen Bike gelesen ?

Was waren das denn für Weicheier  bei Trockenheit und Sonnenschein das Ding zu testen 

Sind wir das Ende auch so gefahren ? Du kennst dich da besser aus 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Saiklist (15. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> maxxis swampthing
> 
> um auch mal ne andere marke als schwalbe ins spiel zu bringen



... ich find den Maxxis Wetscream auch sehr geil, leider brauch man da einen Lift oder Generator ( wie in NWD 9), weil er seine Bodenhaftung auch berghoch nicht verliert


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> habe vorhin mit schappi gesprochen.
> 
> ...



holla zusammen,
steht sowas in kürze nochmal an ? ich bin nur wochentags im raum wolfsburg, hätte aber große lust auf einen nightride.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (16. Januar 2009)

......


danieLQ schrieb:


> sieht schön glatt aus xD welche reifen könnt ihr mir denn fuer so nen mistwetter empfelen ? :>


... ...


schappi schrieb:


> einen Schlammreifen, schmal mit sehr langen Stollen


 ...


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> maxxis swampthing
> ...  ...
> um auch mal ne andere marke als schwalbe ins spiel zu bringen


...  


Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Für das Wetter? Michelin DH 3 Mud





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> oder als allrounder unser allseitsbeliebter mm  in tc oder gg (oder exto ? )


 ...




firefighter76 schrieb:


> ach was ein oller abgefahrenner conti tuts auch is nur ein bischen rutschig  schult die fahrtechnik


 
 ...  ... also ich fahre seit Jahren den Conti "Grand Prix" ...


----------



## exto (16. Januar 2009)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ...  ... also ich fahre seit Jahren den Conti "Grand Prix" ...



Ich auch !


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @hoerman: hast du den Traumtrail Hacklberg in der neuen Bike gelesen ?
> 
> Was waren das denn für Weicheier  bei Trockenheit und Sonnenschein das Ding zu testen
> 
> ...



na klar hab ich den artikel  gelesen. 
sind den trail auch so gefahren wie tibor beschrieben hat. 
allerdings ist auf der karte der trail anders eingezeichnet. 
wir sind unterhalb des unterschwarzachlifts aus dem wald gekommen. 
und an die hohen baumwurzeln gleich nach dem einstieg hinter dem bergstadl und deinen abfluuuuug kannst du dich doch noch bestens erinnern, oder ?  

aber den trail müssen wir nochmal bei den beschriebenen bedingungen fahren, 
selten soviel flow erlebt 

hier bei besten bedingungen :


----------



## marcx (16. Januar 2009)

nett


----------



## Phil81 (16. Januar 2009)

Sieht ja nach nehr schicken Heitzer Piste aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neartheabyss (16. Januar 2009)

das mag ja am wochenende ein schöner shit boden werden, manno, wo bleibt der sommer.


----------



## danieLQ (16. Januar 2009)

oh man  soviel verschiedene auswahl an reifen ^^ dann nehm ich die schlittschuhe :> ich such halt iwie was was nicht nur fuer diesen blöden schnee is sondern auch was fuer nasse (feuchte ) tage ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> maxxis swampthing



ich wiederhole mich ungern


----------



## danieLQ (16. Januar 2009)

jo hab mir grad mal die ganzen reifen angeschaut und deren einsatzbereiche angeschaut .... der swampthing scheint ganz jut zu sein  und wurden bei H&S sogar im preis gesenkt


----------



## danieLQ (16. Januar 2009)

die gibs scheinbar nur in 2,35  ich hoffe mal das die bei mir rein passen ^^ mal nachmessen


----------



## varadero (16. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... hier bei besten Bedingungen:


WO? Ich sehe Schnee, Wasser, viele Wolken .... und unten schaust DU wieder aus wie SAU!!!  

LG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2009)

Nochn Hackelbergbild





Der Trail hat mir aber auch sehr gut gefallen:
Sören wo war der noch mal? Runter nach Leogang?


----------



## varadero (16. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... Der Trail hat mir aber auch sehr gut gefallen:
> Sören wo war der noch mal? Runter nach Leogang?


Yes! Geht von der Seidlalm zur Asitz Bergstation


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Yes! Geht von der Seidlalm zur Asitz Bergstation



jepp, du kennst dich aus


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

und wo wir grad so schön dabei sind mit "rate mal mit rosenthal" , hier noch ein bild :


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

danieLQ schrieb:


> die gibs scheinbar nur in 2,35  ich hoffe mal das die bei mir rein passen ^^ mal nachmessen



auch größer : 

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...842&cid=090105055123&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

und baut nicht sehr breit


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Januar 2009)

4 Wochen später sah es für mich ungefähr so aus [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/263532]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

eher so :


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und wo wir grad so schön dabei sind mit "rate mal mit rosenthal" , hier noch ein bild :



Hm war der Weg nicht für Biker gesperrt? runter von der Maisalm


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2009)

Hier noch einmal der selbe Biker auf einem anderen Trail




den versuche ich schon lange zu überreden mal zum Biken zu uns in den Deister zu kommen.
Nachdem er jetzt das Bild von Jenfa auch dem Grabweg gesehen hat ist er ernsthaft am überlegen.

@jenfa
würdes du mit uns zusammen mit diesem Mann auf eine Deistertrailtour gehen?




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (16. Januar 2009)

Klaro, wer kann diesem charmantem Lächeln schon widerstehen . 
Ich werde ganz neidisch wenn ich all die schönen Trails auf den Bildern sehe...will auch mal mit dem Bike in Urlaub .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Klaro, wer kann diesem charmantem Lächeln schon widerstehen .
> Ich werde ganz neidisch wenn ich all die schönen Trails auf den Bildern sehe...will auch mal mit dem Bike in Urlaub .
> 
> Grüße Jenna



So mein lieber Salzburger, jetzt hast du keine Ausreden mehr nicht zu uns in den Deister zu kommen!!
Soll ich schonmal nach Flügen schauen?
Wenn müssen wir auch noch 1-2 Tage für den Harz vorsehen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe da auch noch was....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2009)

Hier habe ich noch ein nettes Bild gefunden;

Markus und Hoerman in Schwuchtestrümpfen vor demj Hohen Göll


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Januar 2009)

@hoerman: fährst du mit diesen Hosen auch auf deinem neuen Boliden


----------



## taifun (16. Januar 2009)

Morgen wer unterwegs??


----------



## Phil81 (16. Januar 2009)

Mal was passendes zur Jahreszeit






Komisch wir waren die einzigen Biker an dem Tag.


----------



## varadero (16. Januar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro, wer kann diesem charmantem Lächeln schon widerstehen.










schappi schrieb:


> So mein lieber Salzburger, jetzt hast du keine Ausreden mehr nicht zu uns in den Deister zu kommen!!
> Soll ich schonmal nach Flügen schauen?
> Wenn müssen wir auch noch 1-2 Tage für den Harz vorsehen.


Na schaun mer mal, morgen gehts jedenfalls erst mal auf eine Schitour!


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2009)

Du hast es Gut!
Ich muss morgen Arbeiten


----------



## varadero (16. Januar 2009)

Jeder kriegt das, was er verdient!
od.
DU wolltest es so.
od.

Ich  hör jetzt wohl besser auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Januar 2009)

Nur mal kurz zum Thema Schlammreifen. Reine schmale Schlammreifen mit langen Stollen machen echt die Trails zur Sau und besonders die Sprünge!
Also bitte lieber normale Reifen fahren und ein bissel rutschen, is ja auch gut für die Fahrtechnik!


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hm war der Weg nicht für Biker gesperrt? runter von der Maisalm



nicht maisalm sondern spielberghaus


----------



## schappi (17. Januar 2009)

Hier noch einmal 2 Bilder aus den Alpen:








Ich hoffe das wir dieses Jahr ein ähnliches Bild am Annaturm und auf der Wolfswarte machen können, Varadero


----------



## Phil81 (17. Januar 2009)

Sind die Bilder alle aus dem Salzburger Land?
Wenn ja könnt ihr mir da ja für meinen Trip im Juni bestimmt einige Nette sachen auf der Karte zeigen.

Gibt es in der Gegend auch was mit grossen Steinen drin?


----------



## Phil81 (17. Januar 2009)

Bewegte Bilder mit dicken Steinen drin

http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=1


----------



## schappi (17. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Sind die Bilder alle aus dem Salzburger Land?
> Wenn ja könnt ihr mir da ja für meinen Trip im Juni bestimmt einige Nette sachen auf der Karte zeigen.
> 
> Gibt es in der Gegend auch was mit grossen Steinen drin?



Hallo Phil
Die Bilder oben sind aus Saalbach,
aber unser Auslandskorrespondent Varadero wohnt in Salzburg.
Der kann dir gut helfen.







Hier was Steiniges aus Salzburg vom Letzten Juli.
 Entspricht das deinem Geschmack? Weiter oben wird es noch steiniger:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (17. Januar 2009)

Wo sind denn da die Wanderer, Hundebesitzer und Kinder die ihre Eltern an die frische Luft bringen?
 Da ist mir da alles viel zu einsam, mir würden da die sozialen Kontakte die man immer im Deister knüpfen kann fehlen. Wie ,,Achtung....,Vorsicht..., oder ,,Guten Tag" oder für unsere Fischköppe ,,Moin Moin".
 Und so wie sich das anhört ist das Ganze auch noch LEGAL.... Also ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich Spaß macht


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder mit dicken Steinen drin
> 
> http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=1



krasse filme, 
respekt an die biker, das ist mir dann doch (noch ) zu heftig


----------



## toschi (17. Januar 2009)

Schöne Fotos, apropos steinig, da hab ich auch was...


----------



## schappi (17. Januar 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wo sind denn da die Wanderer, Hundebesitzer und Kinder die ihre Eltern an die frische Luft bringen?
> Da ist mir da alles viel zu einsam, mir würden da die sozialen Kontakte die man immer im Deister knüpfen kann fehlen. Wie ,,Achtung....,Vorsicht..., oder ,,Guten Tag" oder für unsere Fischköppe ,,Moin Moin".
> Und so wie sich das anhört ist das Ganze auch noch LEGAL.... Also ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich Spaß macht



Najaaaaa,
nicht so ganz.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> krasse filme,
> respekt an die biker, das ist mir dann doch (noch ) zu heftig



jetzt hab ich alles filme durch 

geeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## taifun (17. Januar 2009)

zum Thema Steine habe auch noch was









Habe heute Strassenrenner benutzt....gut für Kondition!


----------



## schappi (17. Januar 2009)

Schööön!
Sieht aus wie alte Militärpfade wo ist das denn?


----------



## taifun (17. Januar 2009)

Da ist am Gardasee auf der westlichen Seite tief hinten in den Bergen...
dort gibt es haufenweise solche Wege....geiles Bikerevier


----------



## matzinski (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, 

ich hab' nen Fernsehtip für euch (auch wenn ihr keine Einradler seid ):  Diese Woche in "Tracks" u.a. "Einrad-Downhill"
Die haben doch ein Rad ab! Was für die meisten Menschen eine Beleidigung wäre, trifft auf Frank Schneider (29) und seine Freunde tatsächlich zu: Sie haben ein Rad ab! Denn sie biken auf Einrädern! Und das nicht einfach irgendwo: Sie haben sich Deutschlands höchsten Berg ausgesucht, die 2.964 Meter hohe Zugspitze.

Die Sendung läuft auf arte in der Nacht von Sa. auf So. ab 3 Uhr als Wiederholung. Unbedingt aufnehmen und gucken. 

bis bald im Wald Matze


----------



## Phil81 (17. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> krasse filme,
> respekt an die biker, das ist mir dann doch (noch ) zu heftig



Wir gehen bei besserem Wetter mal in den Harz zum üben. Da fällt man auch nicht ganz so tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (17. Januar 2009)

@Schappi jetzt weiß ich auch warum ihr so am schimpfen aufs bike tragen seit. Versucht mal beim nächsten mal das Unterrohr auf die Schulter zu legen. (bike mal komplett umdrehen. 

Das geht viel einfacher und du hast den Versifften Antriebsstrang vom körper wech. 

Im Sturzfall bist du auch das Bike schneller los


----------



## Phil81 (17. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Najaaaaa,
> nicht so ganz.
> /2109/2650335267_24fddc80a1_o.jpg[/IMG]



Östereich ist eines der Bikeunfreundlichsten Länder in Europa. Zumindest wenn es nach den Gesetzten und Schildern geht.

Aber so wie ich das Schild lese gilt dies auch eher für Rennräde oder Crosser. Und die wären da ja wirklich fehl am Platz


----------



## Deister Koffer (17. Januar 2009)

So viel zu Gestein .
Deister Koffer


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2009)

Kanaren?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Januar 2009)

auch auf Malle gibt´s Steine


----------



## Phil81 (18. Januar 2009)

Hab noch nen Bild von toschi mit Steinen gefunden.

Finale im April müsste der Ausläufer vom Varigotti DH sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Januar 2009)

warum in die ferne schweifen , wenn das gute liegt so nah 

auch im harz gibt´s steine :


----------



## Phil81 (18. Januar 2009)

Und was für welche 

Photo geliehen von @Toschi


----------



## schappi (18. Januar 2009)

Ist das der Magdeburger Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ist das der Magdeburger Weg?



ja, ist er


----------



## schappi (18. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Östereich ist eines der Bikeunfreundlichsten Länder in Europa. Zumindest wenn es nach den Gesetzten und Schildern geht.
> 
> Aber so wie ich das Schild lese gilt dies auch eher für Rennräde oder Crosser. Und die wären da ja wirklich fehl am Platz



Ja so sehe ich das auch.
das auf dem Schild ist ja eindeutig ein Hardtail. Als würde ich das Verbot in dem Falle auch auf HT und nicht auf Fullies beziehen.
Wenn man die Tour in der Woche macht trifft man niemanden. Wir haben in 3 Std Aufstieg nur die Gemsen gesehen.
Auf der Hütte war dann wirklich noch ein anderer Gast, der aber mit der Gondel aufgestiegen war.

Die Tour solltest du auf jeden Fall machen wenn du im Salzburger Land bist

Gru


----------



## schappi (18. Januar 2009)

Phil
wenn du noch mehr Bilder aus Saalbach und Salzburg /Berchtesgaden sehen willst schu mal im Bereich der Seite 225 und 226 dieses Threads:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4924193&postcount=5604
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4930514&postcount=5626
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4930790&postcount=5628

Die letzten Bilder sind übrigens vom Lieblingstrail von Tibor Simai den er in der letzten Bike beschrieben hat


----------



## Phil81 (18. Januar 2009)

@Hoerman ich bin erschüttert was ich da sehen muss
Aber du hast ja schon die Demuts haltung eingenommen


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2009)

Am Magdeburger Weg gab's - für meinen Geschmack - zu viele Steine und zu wenig Flow. Aber vielleicht solle ich das noch mal bei trockenem Untergrund versuchen.

Irgendwie hab ich's eh nicht so mit Steinen. Bei den richtig steilen, kniffligen Sachen hemmt  das etwas die Experimentierfreude (ich lande lieber weich im Dreck) und wenn's "weitläufiger" wird braucht's - zumindest bein meiner Fahrweise - nen Panzer...


----------



## taifun (18. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Hoerman ich bin erschüttert was ich da sehen muss
> Aber du hast ja schon die Demuts haltung eingenommen



*WER SEIN BIKE LIEBT,DER SCHIEBT....hahaha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @hoerman: hast du den Traumtrail Hacklberg in der neuen Bike gelesen ?
> 
> Was waren das denn für Weicheier  bei Trockenheit und Sonnenschein das Ding zu testen
> 
> ...



Da hab ich doch nur 2 Sätze zum Hacklbergtrail geschrieben und was passiert:
Bilder (schöne), Reiseberichte usw. 
Ihr seid echt *ausgehungert * und heiss auf gutes Bikewetter 

Macht ruhig weiter, wir können ja mal ein Rätsel starten: einer stellt ein Bild rein und die anderen raten wo es ist und wie hoch die Tagestemperatur war  
Die 2 die da zu sehen sind dürfen nicht mitraten + das Team 3 auch nicht

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/264800]
	
[/URL]



Also wo ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Januar 2009)

Gardasee. Ostufer. 8 Grad

Die Frisur hält


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gardasee. Ostufer. 8 Grad
> 
> Die Frisur hält



FALSCH


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch nur 2 Sätze zum Hacklbergtrail geschrieben und was passiert:
> Bilder (schöne), Reiseberichte usw.
> Ihr seid echt *ausgehungert * und heiss auf gutes Bikewetter
> 
> ...



Hab ich inzwischen zugenommen??? 
Und diese netten Höschen.........
Verdammt lang her.....


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Januar 2009)

grand canaria 

zu der mütze ähhh helm und den hosen sag ich mal besser nix


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Januar 2009)

falsch, aber warm dran 

Hosen sind doch voll cool, die trägst du doch auch unter Jeans, oder


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Januar 2009)

das ist kein Wasser da unten sondern Wolken


----------



## Phil81 (18. Januar 2009)

Da das Bild keine eindeutigen Hinweise liefert bitte ich um einen kleinen Tipp.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Januar 2009)

malle


----------



## Madeba (18. Januar 2009)

Teneriffa, Nordküste bei La Orotava irgendwo bei 2000 müNN ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (18. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> zu der mütze ähhh helm und den hosen sag ich mal besser nix


ist auch besser so, schau mal das Foto von Beitrag 8380 an


----------



## toschi (18. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Am Magdeburger Weg gab's - für meinen Geschmack - zu viele Steine und zu wenig Flow...


Für den oberen Teil gebe ich Dir recht, ist ziemlich kniffelig die Steine auch im Endurostyle zu nehmen, die gezeigte Stelle ist aber die einzige Schlüsselstelle die zum absteigen und zu Wiederholungen zwingen...

Zu Harz und steinig, wollt Ihr raten?







und zu ...


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2009)

Ich schließ mich mal Markus an 

Hier eins zum Raten von mir (nicht im Fotoalbum nachsehen):


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Januar 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ist auch besser so, schau mal das Foto von Beitrag 8380 an



naja, jetzt komm aber  

meine beine sehen aber besser aus als die von den schaumburgern


----------



## Madeba (18. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hier eins zum Raten von mir (nicht im Fotoalbum nachsehen)


im Hintergrund ist doch der "König", oder ? dann würde ich mal auf den Sommeiller tippen


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2009)

Den Sommellier kann man auf dem Foto fast sehen 

Der "König" der Biker ist allerdings der hier (ich meine natürlich den kleinen Hügel im Hintergrund):





oder, vom Ort des Ausgangsfotos aus gesehen:





In der unteren Bildhälfte (unterhalb des grünen "V") die kniffligste Abfahrt, die ich je hatte...


----------



## taifun (18. Januar 2009)

hier gabs auch Steine...


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Januar 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Teneriffa, Nordküste bei La Orotava irgendwo bei 2000 müNN ?





Du hast gewonnen, war allerdings nicht ganz so hoch, dafür aber warm im Nov.2005
Wie hast du das erkannt ??? 

Jetzt bist du dran! Neues Foto!

Gruß
DHF


----------



## schappi (18. Januar 2009)

Alle alle sehnen sich nach Sonnenschein und trockenen Trails und blättern in ihren Fotoalben ind schwelgen in Erinnerungen vom letzten Sommer.
Bis auf einen :

Varadero, wie war die Schitour?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Januar 2009)

Hey, nicht alle auf einmal !

Nur der es erkennt darf ein Bild posten


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2009)

TTschuldigung !!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Januar 2009)

ist heute überhaupt jemand im Wald gewesen?


----------



## taifun (18. Januar 2009)

ja....Rehe,Wildschweine,Hasen und ......nasse Biker

Glaube eher nicht...! Du?


----------



## Madeba (18. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wie hast du das erkannt ???



an der Form der Farnblätter



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du dran! Neues Foto!



hab ich hier auf dem Sofa grad nich parat, gebe das Recht nachträglich vorübergehend weiter an Axel


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2009)

Im Wald nicht. Nachdem ich mich Gestern und Vorgestern über ätzende Eisplatten geärgert hab, bin ich heute drei Stunden im Singlespeed-Modus über kleine lippische Bergsträßchen getuckert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (18. Januar 2009)

@Toschi sieht super aus die Stelle

Ist das der Trail der von der Rangerstation zur Ekertalsperre geht? Oder Steinerne Renne?


----------



## Deister Koffer (18. Januar 2009)

He exto
Ist auf den Kanaren!
Ist der Trialweg auf Gran Canaria von ganz oben!
Der Magdeburger Weg hat eigentlich wieder Flow, seit dem der Baum vom Weg entfernt wurde.Es gibt dort zwei Stücke, wo man sich schön die Kettenblätter rasieren kann. 
Deister Koffer


----------



## toschi (18. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Toschi sieht super aus die Stelle
> 
> Ist das der Trail der von der Rangerstation zur Ekertalsperre geht? Oder *Steinerne Renne*?


Sie haben gewonnen


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Den will ich mir auch noch mal Stückchenweise mal ansehen. Beim BR haben sich dort die Gruppen ja irgendwann gestaut und es waren zu viele Wanderer da.

Aber vieles an diesem Weg ist mir dann doch etwas zu heftig


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder was zum raten ist aber eigendlich einfach!

Aus dem Mai 08 Liteville damals noch mit Pike


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2009)

dann kann´s ja nur finale ligure sein !
oder lago di garda .


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Na für Finale sind die Berge zu hoch.

Richtig ist der Lago genaugenommen ist es der Trail einstieg zur Dalco Alm runter.


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

Gardasee hab ich auch erkannt, war nur nicht schnell genug.
Jetzt will ich aber auch mal teinehmen.






Wo sind wir?
Kleiner Tip: Die Bikes müssen beim Rifugio bleiben.


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Viel zu einfach 

Deswegen enthalte ich mich mal


----------



## exto (19. Januar 2009)

Galleria 52?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Januar 2009)

OK, ich nehm mal das Fragezeichen zurück...


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Galleria 52?



100 Punkte!

Du bist dran.

War wohl doch zu einfach.
Beim nächsten mal wird es schwerer.


----------



## taifun (19. Januar 2009)

Sentiero della Pace-Monte Pasubio...


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Der Hinweis mit der Hütte war zu eindeutig!


----------



## lakekeman (19. Januar 2009)

Mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage: war jemand die letzte Zeit im Deister und weiss ob da noch Schnee liegt oder nicht? Würde gern mal wieder ne Runde drehen aber das letzte Mal hat sich nicht so wirklich gelohnt


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

Deister, wieso Deister?

Wir schwelgen grad alle in den Alpen)))


----------



## lakekeman (19. Januar 2009)

Jaja, das hab ich gemerkt, deswegen wollte ich mich auch nur ganz kurz zwischenmogeln


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2009)

wir haben alle schon das zittern in den händen und beinen , weil wir seit ca. 2 wochen nicht mehr auf dem bike gesessen haben. 
wie erklärst du dir sonst die vielen foto´s und erinnerungen an "bessere" zeiten ?

selbst die strassen sind noch zu glatt und nass , als das man(n) mal mit dem renner ne tour drehen könnte


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Samstag bin ich im Deister komme was da wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Januar 2009)

Ich schließe mal vom Wiehengebirge auf den Deister:

Der festgetrampelte Schnee ist zu dicken Eisplatten geworden, die auf den Hauptwegen noch überall rumliegen. Ätzend und schmerzhaft!

Sollte wohl noch 1-2 Tage dauern bis das von ner gepflegten Schlammwüste komplett abgelöst wird. Ist wohl doch eher Fotozeit 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, bin ich dran. Also was einfaches:


----------



## exto (19. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> selbst die strassen sind noch zu glatt und nass , als das man(n) mal mit dem renner ne tour drehen könnte



Hab ich gestern trotzdem gemacht, und zwar drei Stunden. So laaaangsam kommt wieder Gefühl in die Zehen....


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Januar 2009)

porta


----------



## toschi (19. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Den will ich mir auch noch mal Stückchenweise mal ansehen...Aber vieles an diesem Weg ist mir dann doch etwas zu heftig


Den sollte man auch nur an einem schönen Sonnigen Tag fahren, ansonsten ist`s wirklich nicht lohnenswert, einfach zu schmierig auf dem Gestein.

Ich hab da auch noch zwei halb passende zur Jahreszeit, obwohl, ratet mal an welchem Datum das entstanden ist


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch zwei halb passende zur Jahreszeit, obwohl, ratet mal an welchem Datum das entstanden ist



Ich rate mal am 5.9.2007 um 13:12


----------



## toschi (19. Januar 2009)

ich bin erstaunt wie Dicht Du dran bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> ich bin erstaunt wie Dicht Du dran bist



Big Brother is watching you

Wenn ich nicht zu 100% dran bin, liegt das an deiner Kamera.
Jedes digitale Foto hat als Attribut "Bild aufgenommen am".
Das schreibt deine Kamera in die Datei.


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Jau das Wetter am Samstag vom BR war auch echt Fies. Zu dem ist bei mir ne fiese Erkältung aufgezogen. Da bin ich den halben Tag nur hinterher gerollt.

Würde dich aber gerne noch mal als guide im Harz verhaften. Du kennst dich ja dann doch noch etwas besser da aus.


----------



## toschi (19. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Big Brother is watching you ...


Dann kannst Du mir ja auch sagen wo das aufgenommen wurde .

...ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd um die Attribute zu lesen 

Gruss toschi 

Edit: bin ich nicht, habs gefunden, Kamera hängt aber zehn Tage 



Phil81 schrieb:


> ...Würde dich aber gerne noch mal als guide im Harz verhaften...


 Aber sischer datt, wenns wieder offen ist da oben machen wir das...


----------



## taifun (19. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir haben alle schon das zittern in den händen und beinen , weil wir seit ca. 2 wochen nicht mehr auf dem bike gesessen haben.
> wie erklärst du dir sonst die vielen foto´s und erinnerungen an "bessere" zeiten ?
> 
> selbst die strassen sind noch zu glatt und nass , als das man(n) mal mit dem renner ne tour drehen könnte



stimmt so nicht ganz,samstag 3H renner gefahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Würde dich aber gerne noch mal als guide im Harz verhaften. Du kennst dich ja dann doch noch etwas besser da aus.



toschi ist schon verhaftet , er weiß es nur noch nicht . 
wenn wir ihm unser revier zeigen, muss er sich auch ordentlich revangieren mit seinem revier 

was wir fahren wollen, weiß er ja


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du mir ja auch sagen wo das aufgenommen wurde .
> 
> ...ich bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd um die Attribute zu lesen
> 
> ...



Wo?
Abfahrt vom Passo Padon?
Kann man doch auf dem Foto sehen (ohne Attribute).

Ich glaube es gibt schon Kameras mit GPS-Empfang.
Also in Zukunft werden alle Fotos geogetaggt.

Aber frag mich nicht nach Details.


----------



## exto (19. Januar 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> porta



riiiischtisch !

Dass die Berge auch mal ihr grimmiges Gesicht zeigen, mcht sie doch erst richtig interessant. Ich bin mal im August mit Frasuka und noch nem Kollegen am Col d'Iseran eingeschneit.

Vorletztes Jahr bin ich an meinem Geburtstag (auch im August) ein paar Kilometer weiter morgens aufgewacht und konnte das Zelt nicht abbauen, weil's stocksteif gefroren war. Maren und ich haben's dann als Ganzes quer durch's Tal in die Sonne getragen...


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Eben Mountainbiken ist halt kein Rennradfahren. Da ist das Wetter auch mal schlecht.

Aber Zelten ist trotzdem nichts für mich 

Aber die Porta Ecke kenne ich mich auch nicht aus! Wieder nen Guide verhaftet.


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Januar 2009)

so hier meins


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Januar 2009)

bin zu doof f..k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2009)

Da mit dem Zelten hast du recht.
habe da :



nach 30 Jahren das erste Mal 2 Nächte im Zelt (nicht)geschlafen und zwischendrin immer mal wieder Rad gefahren


----------



## exto (19. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Aber Zelten ist trotzdem nichts für mich
> 
> Aber die Porta Ecke kenne ich mich auch nicht aus! Wieder nen Guide verhaftet.




Stimmt. Zelten ist tatsächlich suboptimal. Deshalb spar ich mir mal ganz gern den Aufbau und begnüge mich mit Schlafsack und Isomatte. 

Wenn's Wetter besser wird, können wir gern mal wieder ne kleine Wiehen-/Wesergebirgstour machen....


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

Hier noch einmal RatemalmitRosental.
Neuschnee im August - Passend zur Jahreszeit.







Tip, weil ja nicht viel zu erkennen ist:
Wenn du auf 3123 m üNN hinaus willst, ist die Luft zum Bikeschieben doch schon recht dünn


----------



## heyho (19. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal RatemalmitRosental.
> Neuschnee im August - Passend zur Jahreszeit.
> 
> Tip, weil ja nicht viel zu erkennen ist:
> Wenn du auf 3123 m üNN hinaus willst, ist die Luft zum Bikeschieben doch schon recht dünn



Mein Tip: Madritschjoch! Die Höhe hats verraten. Als ich letztes Jahr dort rüberfuhr, schien allerdings die Sonne


----------



## Madeba (19. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 3123 m üNN hinaus willst, ist die Luft zum Bikeschieben doch schon recht dünn


warum schiebst Du dann ?


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Madritschjoch! Die Höhe hats verraten. Als ich letztes Jahr dort rüberfuhr, schien allerdings die Sonne



Sehr gut.
Sonne hätt ich aber auch ganz gerne gehabt.
Bei uns war es damals so neblig, daß wir uns verlaufen haben.
Wenn uns nicht ein älteres Wandererpärchen den Weg gezeigt hätte, wären wir glatt umgekehrt und über die Straße ins Vinschgau gefahren.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Januar 2009)

Ich war gestern auch nicht draußen. Hab ein paar WP Punkte auf der Tretmühle im Elan gemacht 
Wo Ihr schon überall wart.... Ich komm ja nicht über den Harz hinaus 

Jetzt mal was ganz schweres: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wo ist das ???


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2009)

paris


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> paris



Eiffelturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Fahrtechnisch langweilig 
Panoramatechnisch mit eins der schönsten in den Alpen

Na?


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2009)

sieht nach der Schweiz aus


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

Falsch!
Ist Deutsche Grenzgebiet aber nicht zur Schweiz


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

Kleinwalsertal bei Oberstdorf?


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2009)

Leute wisst ihr, daß wir seit Freitag morgen 5 Seiten mit 135 Posts vollgemacht haben?
So viele geile Bilder auf einem Haufen habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
wenn wir so weitermachen müssen die einen extra Server für uns aufstellen!
wenn Varadero jetzt noch ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen könnte, wäre das Ergebniss perfekt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (19. Januar 2009)

Wir sind fleissig..wie!
Dann laßt uns neues Thema erstellen

*"unsere emotionalen Bike-Sentimentalitäten" .....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2009)

hier noch Berge und Wasser:








Bei dem wetter sind die Bilder das Einzige was mich davonabhält meien Frühjahrsdepression zu nehmen.


----------



## taifun (19. Januar 2009)

zum Wasser und Berge gibts dieses noch dazu...





und wer kennts?


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2009)

Wasser und Biken geht auch so






Prost


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373936

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170904

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199046

um noch mehr bilder zu sehen


----------



## Phil81 (19. Januar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302729&highlight=hochtouren

Nicht zu vergessen für Freunde grosser Steine


----------



## varadero (19. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... wenn Varadero jetzt noch ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen könnte ...


Schappi, Dein Wort ist mir natürlich Befehl! 

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt hier beginnen ein Paar Bilder reinzulinken
a la sowas z.B:



 

 

 

 

 



Aber ich werds mir heute einfach machen und nur das hier linken.
Da kann dann jeder schauen, und schauen, und schauen .... 
Ich hoffe es ist für alle was dabei!!!

Varaderp


----------



## Slidger (19. Januar 2009)

HEULLLLLLLLLLLL

und ich falle ca. 6 Monate aus...

Wollte mich mal melden, falls mich jemand vermissen sollte.

Habe mir in der Sylvesternacht das Kreuzband gerissen.
Ich weiss auch nicht wie mir dass passieren konnte, kann mich an nix erinnern...

OP voraussichtlich im Februar. 
Im Sommer will ich dann wieder cruisen...

Und dann diese Bilder da oben *hechel

HEUL

MfG

Bernd


----------



## marcx (19. Januar 2009)

Na dann mal gute Genesung! In welchem Krankenstift lässtes flicken?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Januar 2009)

Slidger schrieb:


> HEULLLLLLLLLLLL
> und ich falle ca. 6 Monate aus...
> Wollte mich mal melden, falls mich jemand vermissen sollte.
> Habe mir in der Sylvesternacht das Kreuzband gerissen.
> ...


 
Ach heiligs Blechle.
Und die Tage fragte ich mich noch wo die geblieben bist. Hatte ein foto von Dir auf dem Rechner gefunden (Deisterkreisel) und gedacht:"...hast auch lange nicht gesehen/gelesen"
Gute Genesung erstmal, wir bleiben dir erhalten.


----------



## Phil81 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich löse mal mein Bilderrätsel auf:

Ist der Blick vom Karwendelhaus in das Karwendelbachtal!

Landschaftlicht ist die Karwendelrunde ein Traum 
Fahrtechnisch stink langweilig ausser man mag Schotterstrassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (20. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ich löse mal mein Bilderrätsel auf:
> 
> Ist der Blick vom Karwendelhaus in das Karwendelbachtal!
> 
> ...



Mist, hätt ich wissen können.

Aber bist du dir mit dieser Aussage sicher: 
"Fahrtechnisch langweilig.
Panoramatechnisch mit eins der schönsten in den Alpen"

Wenn du nen bischen weiter südlich fährst, gibt es sowas:






Leider biken verboten

Oder hier ist auch hübsch hässlich:






Damals - ist noch garnicht solange her - noch ganz ungefedert


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2009)

darf ich auch mit machen ?
masterfrage, alle joker sind leider schon eingelöst... 






Datum war August 2006...


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> darf ich auch mit machen ?
> masterfrage, alle joker sind leider schon eingelöst...
> 
> 
> ...



ohne joker ist aber jetzt echt fies  
ich würde gern das publikum befragen


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2009)

ok, bei schönen wetter soll hier so ausschaun:






müßte allerdings ca. 50m weiter sein, da haben wir uns beim knipsen nicht hingetraut weils da zu windig war...


----------



## stefan64 (20. Januar 2009)

könnte Geisljoch sein


----------



## Phil81 (20. Januar 2009)

Ist aber das Pfunderjoch


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2009)

richtig, wenn du das pfunder*er*joch meinst ,
war nach dem schön wetter bild aber auch einfach...


----------



## taifun (20. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ok, bei schönen wetter soll hier so ausschaun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Foto hast aber von unserem IBC Forum Team User Marco geklaut oder???


----------



## stefan64 (20. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> richtig, wenn du das pfunder*er*joch meinst ,
> war nach dem schön wetter bild aber auch einfach...



Mist, schon wieder falsch.

Hätt ich mir den Schnee auf dem zweiten Bild doch genauer angeschaut






Die Abfahrt in die Dolomiten ist aber echt geil, dafür mussten wir rauf aber auch reichlich schieben. Durchgehend 18% Steigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (20. Januar 2009)

schöne Bildchen...

Hat denn jemand die nächste Zeit lust auf einen Night-Ride? Würde gern in der nächsten Woche Dienstag bis Donnerstag abends mal Biken gehen.
Wer kommt mit?

Grüße


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Januar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> schöne Bildchen...
> 
> Hat denn jemand die nächste Zeit lust auf einen Night-Ride? Würde gern in der nächsten Woche Dienstag bis Donnerstag abends mal Biken gehen.
> Wer kommt mit?
> ...



nächsten dienstag hört sich gut an. 
mal schauen, wie sich das wetter bis dahin macht 
matsch wär okay, eis nicht


----------



## Hitzi (20. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wasser und Biken geht auch so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mich daran sehr gut erinnern 

Dortmund führt 1:0 in München............ grandios!


----------



## Hitzi (20. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mist, schon wieder falsch.
> 
> Hätt ich mir den Schnee auf dem zweiten Bild doch genauer angeschaut
> 
> ...



Das war bisher mit eine der miesesten Auffahrten, die ich kenne


----------



## sluette (21. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Das Foto hast aber von unserem IBC Forum Team User Marco geklaut oder???



ich habe ja oben drüber geschrieben: ok, bei schönen wetter soll hier so ausschaun:


----------



## taifun (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe da noch eine nette Anregungung gefunden.
Wie wärs den damit
http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/39.0.html?&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=20&tx_ttnews[backPid]=8&cHash=8723a1b298

könnte auch lustig werden

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fciDVqk8CeM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (21. Januar 2009)

Mit Klapprädern ist das krass, die kleinen Räder da...


----------



## Phil81 (21. Januar 2009)

Was für Freaks 

Hätten noch mal in den 601er einbiegen sollen


----------



## lakekeman (21. Januar 2009)

Kleiner Tip an alle die es nicht mehr aushalten: geht in den Deister biken  Wir waren heute bei diesem Bombenwetter unterwegs und die Verhältnisse sind unglaublich gut. Grabweg ist komplett frei und praktisch kein Matsch. Der Boden ist schön hart gefroren. Barbiegrab ist ab der Hälfte frei und auch der Farnweg geht sehr gut. Nur hochfahren ist teilweise nervig weil die Hauptwege z.T. noch eine dicke Eis- bzw. Schneeschicht haben. Direkt am Grab hoch ging eindeutig am besten.
So nun aber genug geschwärmt  Vielleicht hat es ja jemanden interessiert


----------



## taifun (21. Januar 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip an alle die es nicht mehr aushalten: geht in den Deister biken  Wir waren heute bei diesem Bombenwetter unterwegs und die Verhältnisse sind unglaublich gut. Grabweg ist komplett frei und praktisch kein Matsch. Der Boden ist schön hart gefroren. Barbiegrab ist ab der Hälfte frei und auch der Farnweg geht sehr gut. Nur hochfahren ist teilweise nervig weil die Hauptwege z.T. noch eine dicke Eis- bzw. Schneeschicht haben. Direkt am Grab hoch ging eindeutig am besten.
> So nun aber genug geschwärmt  Vielleicht hat es ja jemanden interessiert



Du weißt,das das unfair ist....für die die keine Zeit hatten...

Hauptsache hattet fun


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch eine nette Anregungung gefunden.
> Wie wärs den damit
> http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/39.0.html?&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=20&tx_ttnews[backPid]=8&cHash=8723a1b298
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fciDVqk8CeM



könnte ich mir schon vorstellen . 
allerdings sollte die 53 km strecke mit 1900hm reichen  . dürfte heftig genug werden. :kotz:


----------



## Phil81 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich mache das in umgekehrter Form

Hoch seilbahn runter Klapprad dann brauch die Bahn auch nicht leer fahren


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2009)

Jungs und Mädels,
jetzt lasst uns erstmal das Rücktrittrennen auf dem Grabweg machen und dann könnt ihr euer Marathon mit dem Klapprad fahren.
Wenn jemand was von einer Fundbüroversteigerung hört sofort melden,, damit wir uns für das Rücktrittrennen eindecken können,
ansonsten müsste man mal an der Uni am Audi Max nachschauen, wenn da Mathevorlesung für Ingeniere ist....


----------



## _Sync_ (21. Januar 2009)

Gibt noch keine Termine: Klick!


----------



## exto (21. Januar 2009)

Fundbüro? Versteigerung? Mathevorlesung?

Was seid denn ihr für langatmige Gesellen?

Mein Bomber steht im Keller. Ready to Race versteht sich. Nur mal schnell (psychologische Kriegsführung ist wichtig) ein Paar Eckdaten:

doppeltes Oberrohr
Weißwandreifen
Torpedo Dreigang
ca. 22 Kilo

und, und, und...

Ich stelle die Tage mal n Foto ein 

Ok, bisschen Luft müsste noch auf die Reifen und vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass der Schrotthändler sich letztens geweigert hat, das Monster mitzunehmen (Der wollte echt nen Fünfer "Entsorgungsgebühr")

Also: Übt schon mal die verschiedenen Gratulations- und Huldigungsgesten!


----------



## stefan64 (21. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Torpedo Dreigang



Torpedo Dreigang ist aber nicht regelkonform.

Meine Kneipenschlörre hat das gleiche Problem.
Da müssen wir uns noch was einfallen lassen.

Ansonsten ist der Bock noch im täglichen Einsatz und jederzeit raceklar.

Fotos und Details folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Torpedo Dreigang ist aber nicht regelkonform.
> 
> Meine Kneipenschlörre hat das gleiche Problem.
> Da müssen wir uns noch was einfallen lassen.



Kein Problem. Da ist doch in einer Sekunde das Kettchen an der NAbe ausgehängt. Werkzeugloser Schnellverschluss , Made in good old Germany


----------



## stefan64 (21. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Da ist doch in einer Sekunde das Kettchen an der NAbe ausgehängt. Werkzeugloser Schnellverschluss , Made in good old Germany



Ohne Kettchen haste aber den dritten Gang drin.
Da wirst du bergauf aber viel schieben müssen.
Ich hätt lieber den ersten Gang drin, falls das Rennkommitee das zuläßt.
Und selbst damit ist alles über 5% Steigung noch ne schöne Quälerei.

Oder soll das Rennen ausschließlich downhill gehen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Oder soll das Rennen ausschließlich downhill gehen?



ausschließlich downhill


----------



## stefan64 (21. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ausschließlich downhill



Bei 22 kg Bikegewicht brauchen wir aber auch nen Shuttle-Service


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bei 22 kg Bikegewicht brauchen wir aber auch nen Shuttle-Service



wieso ? 

ist doch exto´s problem


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2009)

Habe gestern schon mal das alte "Mars" (Quelle) Singlespeed Rücktritt von Opa Alex probegefahren.
2 Probleme:
1. Der Rahmen selbst auf Asphalt bei 15km/h fühlt sich an als wenn er aus Wackelpudding gefertigt wurde
2. Opa Alex hängt an seinem Rücktrittrad und fährt es noch beinahe täglich.
Jetzt muss ich doch zum Fundbüro-- obwohl, so ein altes Bauernrad?
Ich muss mal in ein paar Scheunen bei uns im Dorf rumschnüffeln.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (22. Januar 2009)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem meine Geheimwaffe würde keine 2 m vom Grab standhalten. Also muss ich auch mal etwas suchen


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wieso ?
> 
> ist doch exto´s problem



Hey, hast du reingefeiert ???

Herzlichen Glückstrumpf  
Jetzt bist du auch ein alter Sack 

Schönen Tag wünsch ich dir 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## exto (22. Januar 2009)

Sören, alte Säge!!!

Meinen allerherzlichsten Glühstrumpf !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sören !! 
Jetzt bist du auch in einem Alter in dem Dir die Kinder in der U-Bahn respektvoll einen Sitzplatz anbieten. "hüstel"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Januar 2009)

*Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht.*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch.*
*Bleib wie du bist*​


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Januar 2009)

ja sören auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## lakekeman (22. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Bin ja mal gespannt ob es tolle  bei der nächsten Tour zu bestaunen gibt


----------



## taifun (22. Januar 2009)

Dann schließe ich mich mal allen an


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Januar 2009)

Sören, Mastercube oder auch Silver-Surfer,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Hast ja bestes Bikewetter
Wie ich Dich kenne nutzt Du das auch aus

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (22. Januar 2009)

Happy Birthday Sören!!! Genieß diesen schönen sonnigen Tag! 





Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2009)

Lieber Sören, 
alles alles gute zum Geburtstag
und willkommen im Club!!!

Wünscht 
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2009)

Welcher Club??
Natürlich der 
*Club der alten Säcke!!!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4569067/Alter_Mann_auf_Fahrrad





Willkommen von




Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (22. Januar 2009)

Von mir auch die besten Wünsche!


----------



## toschi (22. Januar 2009)

Noch zwanzig Jahre bis zum Club der alten Säcke, Glückwunsch auch vom Newbie im Deister.


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Januar 2009)

Ankündigung !! In wenigen Tage fertig: Entwürfe zu Aufkleber, Kurzarmtrikot, Langarmtrikot der deisterfreun.de

O Rudi ! Bin gespannt was da kommt


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Januar 2009)

hallo jungs ( oder soll ich den grossteil auch mit "alte säcke" ansprechen ) und jennfa 

erst einmal vielen dank für eure glückwünsche zum 39 B- Geburtstag 

zum biken hat´s leider heute nicht gereicht. wie die letzten 2,5 wochen schon nicht 

aber ab dem 26/01 greif ich auch wieder ins geschehen mit ein 

sehen uns demnächst im wald oder am 24.ten  

bis dahin 

hoerman39B


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Welcher Club??
> Natürlich der
> *Club der alten Säcke!!!*
> 
> ...


*
Club der alten Säcke !!!  

*machen wir dann bei den deisterfreun.de/n eine eigene sparte auf ?

so deisterfreun.de/senioren  o.ä. ? 
dann schreiben wir noch einen neuen pokal aus, der an denjenigen geht, der sich auf der allsonntäglichen ausfahrt nicht die morschen knochen gebrochen hat/ bzw. unfallfrei nach hause gekommen ist .


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2009)

Beim Rücktrittrennen darf die Seniorenklasse mit 3 Gang Nabe antreten.
Alle anderen mit Singlespeeder.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Januar 2009)

Nee, noch besser, die alten Säcke dürfen mit Damenrädern antreten......
(Damit wir nach einem Sturz auch wieder aufs Bike kommen)
Für die anderen sind 28" Herrenräder Pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (22. Januar 2009)

Qualifiziert mich eigentlich ein ärztliches Attest über den mieserablen Zustand meiner Gelenke für die Seniorenklasse, oder muss ich mich trotzdem mit den jungen wilden Kerlen messen?


----------



## taxifolia (22. Januar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sören !



Bleib´ um Himmels Willen nicht so, wie Du jetzt bist - wir  sehen uns Sa.!!

taxi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo 40ger (oh......hätte ich die böse Zahl nicht schreiben dürfen)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Was hast du dir denn noch selber geschenkt?
Das Santa kann doch noch nicht alles gewesen sein, oder?

Feier ordentlich!!!!!!!!!!

Aber da mach ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen!

Bis bald

L-L-03


----------



## pebblesathome (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Sören,
auch von mir alles alles gute und
immer ne Handbreit Luft übern Boden
Denk dran, in Deinem Alter heilt alles langsamer.

Bis Samstag
Gruß pebbles


----------



## Slidger (23. Januar 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Na dann mal gute Genesung! In welchem Krankenstift lässtes flicken?



Danke der Anteilnahme...
Ich werde im Henriettenstift geflickt.

Doc steht noch nicht fest, entweder Prof.Dr. Lobenhoeffer oder Dr. Agneskirchner.

Auch von mir an das Geburtstagskind einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

MfG

Bernd

-----------------------------------------------------------

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## marcx (23. Januar 2009)

Ärzte sagen mir beide nichts, aber im Henrie bist du in guten Händen was sowas angeht.. wird schon!


Achja: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Sören!


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir noch ma alles Gute, Sören!!!
Hab grad deine Mail gelesen, daß am Wurmberg der neue Bikepark entsteht. Das hab ich auch schon gewusst, aber daß die ne 4,5 km lange, Worldcup taugliche Strecke bauen wollen, wusste ich noch nicht!
Yipppie, wer braucht denn dann noch die Alpen, wenn eine der längsten DH-Strecken Europas direkt um die Ecke ist!!!
Hoffentlich brauchen die mit dem Buddeln nicht so lange, ich kann's kaum noch abwarten!!!
So, bis morgen!


----------



## toschi (23. Januar 2009)

Bewirb Dich doch mal Evel, Du hast da doch schon einige Erfahrung im buddeln 

Edit: ich glaub erst an den Park wenn ich das erste mal da war, auch wenn behördlich genehmigt wird das noch laaaaaaage dauern, Harzer Gemütlichkeit halt...


----------



## Phil81 (24. Januar 2009)

Wetter soll ja morgen gar nicht mal so übel werden. Ist jemand morgen im Deister unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja morgen gar nicht mal so übel werden. Ist jemand morgen im Deister unterwegs?



Mal sehen wie ich die heutigen Feierlichkeiten verdauen werde. ich denke aber mal, dass ab 13.00 BBW was geht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2009)

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder da, schön wars. 
Und auch von mir nochmal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sören!

Diesmal hab ich mir zum Glück nichts gebrochen und das Wetter war auch nicht schlecht.

Bis bald im Deister,
Johann







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie ich die heutigen Feierlichkeiten verdauen werde. ich denke aber mal, dass ab 13.00 BBW was geht



Ich würde/werde auch versuchen dabei zu sein.

Hat jemand von euch noch Kugellager 6802,6902,61802 und 61902 liegen?

Hat einer von euch ein Werkzeug für den Kassettenabschlussring, das seehr dünnwandig ist?
Meine Nabenachse ist zu dick für mein Standardwerkzeug.


----------



## lakekeman (24. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja morgen gar nicht mal so übel werden. Ist jemand morgen im Deister unterwegs?



Wir werden morgen auch im Deister sein, allerdings in Wennigsen und nicht Barsinghausen. Wenn du (oder natürlich auch jemand anders) also eher Bock auf Grab&co hast sag einfach bescheid, dann können wir uns am Waldkater treffen.


----------



## schappi (24. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich würde/werde auch versuchen dabei zu sein.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch noch Kugellager 6802,6902,61802 und 61902 liegen?
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir heute abend meinen mitbringen


----------



## Phil81 (24. Januar 2009)

Wann wollt ihr denn morgen am Kater starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (24. Januar 2009)

Nicht zu früh, nicht zu spät, aber generell relativ egal. Könnte man dann auch mit der Bahnankunft abstimmen.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (25. Januar 2009)

Moin,
wir werden wohl so gegen 13.00 uhr am Parkplatz wennigser mark sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Januar 2009)

Die Behandlung des Grafikdoktors. www.grafikdoktor.de ist abgeschlossen.

Vorwort:
Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr suchten wir nach einen Namen/Begriff der u.a. bei Anmeldungen zu Veranstaltungen als Teamname herhalten kann.
Deisterfreun.de war geboren, eine entsprechende Domain gesichert und hierhin verlinkt.

Aus dem Wunsch einen Aufkleber mit dem Namen zu drucken wurde die Idee auch Trikots selbst zu entwerfen.

Hier sind sie:









Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.
Um jetzt Preise für die erste Lieferung kalkulieren zu können schickt bitte Hoerman oder mir eine PN mit Anzahl und Größe. [Dies ist noch keine Bestellung]
Wenn der Preis feststeht, bitten wir euch um eure verbindliche Bestellung per PN oder Mail.
Es wird auf jeden Fall so günstig, dass Mann und Frau auch einfach eins mehr nehmen können.

Trikotmuster der Racevariante mit anderem Design aber in der gleichen Qualität könnt Ihr euch bei Saikls www.saikls.de anschauen. Und dort auch die passende Größe probieren. [Fast wie zufällig, gibt es dort auch braune Racehosen, die perfekt dazu passen]

Die erste Bestellung soll zum nächsten Wochenende schon raus, da die Lieferzeit ca. 6 Wochen beträgt.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Januar 2009)

Die Trikots sehen echt genial aus. 
Wie geht es euch heute morgen? 
wer kommt alles um 13,00 zum BBW?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. Januar 2009)

Was kann ich denn bestellen?? 
Racetrikot in lang und kurzarm? FR-Trikot lang- oder kurzram??

Kannst du eine Größenempfehlung geben, da nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat innerhalb des Zeitraumes für eine Anprobe nach Hannover zu fahren.

Gruss L-L-03









roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Behandlung des Grafikdoktors. www.grafikdoktor.de ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> Vorwort:
> Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr suchten wir nach einen Namen/Begriff der u.a. bei Anmeldungen zu Veranstaltungen als Teamname herhalten kann.
> ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Januar 2009)

Die Trikots sehen gut aus!
Sind die Langarmtrikots hauteng oder ein bisschen schlodderig? So Freeride-mäßig?

Edit: LL war schneller


----------



## schappi (25. Januar 2009)

Die Langarmtrikots sind als FR-schnitt gedacht: also schlabberig, damit auch noch Protektoren drunterpassen.
Die Kurzarmtrikots sind enger als Racetrikot geschnitten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Behandlung des Grafikdoktors. www.grafikdoktor.de ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> Vorwort:
> Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr suchten wir nach einen Namen/Begriff der u.a. bei Anmeldungen zu Veranstaltungen als Teamname herhalten kann.
> ...



*Die Schriftfarbe bei den Trikots ist Ã¼brigends 
b r a u n  !!!

kommt bei dem Ausdruck leider nicht so rÃ¼ber. 

p.s. Der Preis wird sich im Rahmen von 35 - 40 â¬/Trikot bewegen. Eher gÃ¼nstiger , sodaÃ ruhig 2 oder mehr pro Variante bestellt werden kÃ¶nnen  
*


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Januar 2009)

Wunderbar, danke!


----------



## stefan64 (25. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Trikots sehen echt genial aus.
> Wie geht es euch heute morgen?
> wer kommt alles um 13,00 zum BBW?



Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Trikots sehen echt genial aus.
> Wie geht es euch heute morgen?
> wer kommt alles um 13,00 zum BBW?



ich leider nicht


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *Die Schriftfarbe bei den Trikots ist übrigends
> b r a u n  !!!
> 
> kommt bei dem Ausdruck leider nicht so rüber.
> ...


nochmal push  , da jetzt eine neue seite angefangen wurde


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Behandlung des Grafikdoktors. www.grafikdoktor.de ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> Vorwort:
> Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr suchten wir nach einen Namen/Begriff der u.a. bei Anmeldungen zu Veranstaltungen als Teamname herhalten kann.
> ...



sorry, diesen post mein ich natürlich


----------



## Phil81 (25. Januar 2009)

Zufällig jemand nen Gabelschneider und oder ne Kralleneinschläger für 1.5? Sonst muss ich mal bei ATB oder so was in die Kaffeekasse schmeissen


----------



## Hitzi (25. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Behandlung des Grafikdoktors. www.grafikdoktor.de ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> Vorwort:
> Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr suchten wir nach einen Namen/Begriff der u.a. bei Anmeldungen zu Veranstaltungen als Teamname herhalten kann.
> ...



Moin,

die Trikots sehen echt gut aus.
Je 1 würde ich wohl bestellen.
Gibt es für die Rückseite noch Gestaltungsspielräume? Z.B. den eigenen Namen?

Ich kann leider bei diesem Kaiserwetter nix machen. Gleich ist die Familienbande da.........

Wünsche allen viel Spaß im Deister 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Saiklist (25. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> .
> Gibt es für die Rückseite noch Gestaltungsspielräume? Z.B. den eigenen Namen?
> ...



Eigene Namen sind nicht möglich, da sonst für jedes Trikot ein eigenes neues Muster gemacht werden müßte. Dies würde es unheimlich teuer machen.
Mann kann sich aber für circa 15 Euro den eigenen Namen nachträglich bei einer hannoveraner Firma drauf drucken lassen.
Grüße


----------



## Phil81 (25. Januar 2009)

Macht sich gut zum braunen Fullface.
Nehm eins!

Watt für ne grösse brauch ich denn da? Bei Maloja und co habe ich immer M fallen die auch so aus?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
wir (Taxi, Stefan und ich) waren heute auf ner Schlitterpartie BBW->Feggendorfer-T->Schraubeweg->Kammweg->RT unterwegs. Auf den Faorstautobahnen oberhalb 200 m ist es ziemlich eisig, die Trails sind dafür super zu fahren.


----------



## taifun (25. Januar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Eigene Namen sind nicht möglich, da sonst für jedes Trikot ein eigenes neues Muster gemacht werden müßte. Dies würde es unheimlich teuer machen.
> Mann kann sich aber für circa 15 Euro den eigenen Namen nachträglich bei einer hannoveraner Firma drauf drucken lassen.
> Grüße



Hi Thommy,
sag mal von welchen Hersteller sind die Trikots? Wie fallen die größen aus? Hosen Race oder auch als Baggy Shorts?

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hi Thommy,
> sag mal von welchen Hersteller sind die Trikots? Wie fallen die größen aus? Hosen Race oder auch als Baggy Shorts?
> 
> gruß alex



nur trikots, keine hosen. 
als racehosen haben roudy und ich uns maloja hosen bei saikls bestellt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand von euch evtl. Kompass-Karten vom Alpenraum?
Speziell würden mich interessieren:
WK 5, 35, 41, 42, 98, 072, 94, 073, 101.
Johann


----------



## stefan64 (25. Januar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch evtl. Kompass-Karten vom Alpenraum?
> Speziell würden mich interessieren:
> WK 5, 35, 41, 42, 98, 072, 94, 073, 101.
> Johann



Die meisten davon habe ich.
Allerdings nicht immer die neuesten Ausführungen.
Wenn es die Albrecht Route werden soll, müßte ich eigentlich so ziemlich komplett sein, da sich die Karten teilweise überschneiden.

Stefan


----------



## Phil81 (26. Januar 2009)

Für Matze

Einrad Downhill von der Zugspitze:

Klick hier


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die meisten davon habe ich.
> Allerdings nicht immer die neuesten Ausführungen.
> Wenn es die Albrecht Route werden soll, müßte ich eigentlich so ziemlich komplett sein, da sich die Karten teilweise überschneiden.
> 
> Stefan



Ja genau, es soll die Albrechtroute werden. Könnte ich mir die Karten evtl. mal ausleihen, um sie zu fotografieren/kopieren? Das wäre super!


----------



## matzinski (26. Januar 2009)

@roudy: das Design gefällt mir, sieht klasse aus. 
Will ich auch haben. Ich schick dir heute Abend noch eine PN mit meiner Bestellung.

@Phil81: bin schon gespannt auf heute abend. (75 MB in der Firma runterladen mach ich lieber nich )

@alle: war gestern im Deister unterwegs. Alle Trails sind wieder unterhalb ca 300 m komplett schnee- und eisfrei . Nur auf den Forstwegen halten sich noch zum Teil hartnäckige Eisplatten . 

Ich bin gestern einen Trail gefahren, der etwa auf Höhe N.-Paß beginnt und größtenteils in Sichtweite bzw. neben der Paßstraße bis hinunter nach Egestorf verläuft. Scheint wenig bis gar nicht befahren zu sein. Ist auch nicht so prickelnd, weil wenig Gefälle. Ich hatte den Einstieg schon früher gesehen, bin den Trial aber noch nie gefahren. Kennt jemand den Trail, hat der einen Namen?  

bis die Tage matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Januar 2009)

Moin,
war lustig gestern im D! Wir sind vom Nienstedter den kleinen Trail neben der Strassen bis halbrunter und dann links neben dem Nordmannsturm bei den Überlandltg. runter. Die Forstwegeg gingen ja mal gar nicht, waren ja noch gut vereist, aber die Trails waren dafür super!


----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
Hier ein paar Photos von Hoermans 40tem Geburtstag
Hier zu Anfang der Feier:













Hier nach Mitternacht












Nur der Fahrer blieb nüchtern:


----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2009)

Hoerman

Ich habe dir alle 100 Bilder auf CD gebrannt, Wenn du sie abholst, bringst du den Bremsenentlüftungskit für die Code mit?
Hier noch ein Schönes:




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (26. Januar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja genau, es soll die Albrechtroute werden. Könnte ich mir die Karten evtl. mal ausleihen, um sie zu fotografieren/kopieren? Das wäre super!



Die Karten kann ich dir wohl leihen.
Ich müsste aber auch noch reichlich gescannte und ausgedruckte Teilausschnitte haben.
Müßte ich mal rauskramen.
Die Ausdrucke sind ungefähr 14x21 cm, damit sie in ein wiederverschließbares Tütchen passen.
Die Kartenausschnitte kannst du ruhig auf deiner Tour mitnehmen.
Kannst sie aber zusätzlich auch auf CD haben.

Ich bin bei meinen Touren aber nicht ganz genau die Albrecht Route gefahren. Die gabs damals noch nicht.

Bin z.B. nicht nach St. Anton sondern gleich nach Ischgl.
Bin auch nicht über Val S´charl sondern selbstverständlich durchs Val d´Uina.
Ansonsten kannst du dir meine Kartenausschnitte zusammenpuzzlen und prima danach fahren.

Wenn du es bis zum Untertagerennen am 14.2. aushalten kannst, bringe ich sie dir mit.
Wir reisen allerdings erst am Samstag früh an.
Ansonsten kannst du dir die Karten auch in Hannover abholen oder wir fahren mal zusammen im Deister.

Stefan


----------



## taxifolia (26. Januar 2009)

....ach´ du Schei$$e- ich brauch´Urlaub oder eine OP. Dafür lächelt meine Freundin so nett.
Ich habe eine Limettenallergie und Du machst Dich lustig- fies 

Danke, Schappi, ist spätestens in drei Jahren vergessen. Du solltest beim Losfahren künftig unter Dein Auto sehen  

Übrigens war ich am nächsten Tag um 13 00 Uhr beim BBW- wo warst DU ?

Gruß

taxi


----------



## stefan64 (26. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> 
> Ich habe dir alle 100 Bilder auf CD gebrannt, Wenn du sie abholst, bringst du den Bremsenentlüftungskit für die Code mit?
> Hier noch ein Schönes:
> ...



Wenn ich mir das Foto so anschaue, wird mir auch klar, warum ich taxi am Sonnteg die Berge hochschieben mußte


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Karten kann ich dir wohl leihen.
> Ich müsste aber auch noch reichlich gescannte und ausgedruckte Teilausschnitte haben.
> Müßte ich mal rauskramen.
> Die Ausdrucke sind ungefähr 14x21 cm, damit sie in ein wiederverschließbares Tütchen passen.
> ...



Bis zum Untertagerennen kann ich grade noch so warten Vielen Dank schonmal!
Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Behandlung des Grafikdoktors. www.grafikdoktor.de ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> Vorwort:
> Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr suchten wir nach einen Namen/Begriff der u.a. bei Anmeldungen zu Veranstaltungen als Teamname herhalten kann.
> ...


 

 zur erinnerung !! 

 schreibe aber heute abend nochmal die deisterthread-nutzer per pn an , damit wir bis freitag wissen, wieviele trikots wir fertigen lassen können 

 bitte bedenkt, dass nachbestellungen erst ab ca. 15-20 stk möglich sind.(größenunabhängig , können dann auch 3 x l, 8 x xl o.ä. sein ). 

 mfg. hoerman


----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2009)

Ja
Die Cuba Libres nach Evels Spezialrezept aus 0,5l Gläsern getrunken ergeben dann nach dem 3 Glas diese Limettenalergie.
Die ergibt erst diesen Gesichtsausdruck und am nächsten Morgen fiese Kopfschmerzen und einen Geschmack im Mund als wenn man eine Laternenpfahl ganz unten abgelutscht hätte.



ich habe ja nur Bier getrunken.


----------



## stefan64 (26. Januar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bis zum Untertagerennen kann ich grade noch so warten Vielen Dank schonmal!
> Johann



Willst du exakt die Albrecht Route fahren:

1.Tag 	Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Ehrwald - Fern-Pass - Schloss Fernstein - Strad - Imst - Landeck 	79 	849
2.Tag 	Landeck - St. Anton am Arlberg - Verwall-Tal - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür -  Ischgl - Fimber-Tal - Bodenalpe 	78 	2240
3.Tag 	Bodenalpe - Fimber-Pass - Vna - Sent - Scoul - S-charl - Pass da Costainas - Lü - St. Maria im Münstertal 	68 	1996
4.Tag 	St. Maria im Münstertal - Val Mora - Lago Cancano - Arnoga - Passo Verva - Eita - Grosio 	73 	1503
5.Tag 	Grosio - Le Prese - Fumero - Val di Rezzalo - Passo dell' Alpe - Gavia-Pass - Ponte di Legno (Precasaglio)  	50 	2254
6.Tag 	Ponte di Legno (Precasaglio) - Pezzo - Montozzo - Pejo - Fucine - Dimaro - Madonna di Campiglio 	64 	2217
7.Tag 	Madonna di Campiglio - Val d'Agola - Passo Bregn de l'Ors - Val d'Algone - Stenico - Villa Banale - Sarche - Arco - Torbole 	75 	862

Oder hast du auch Änderungen eingeplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (26. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hi Thommy,
> sag mal von welchen Hersteller sind die Trikots? Wie fallen die größen aus? Hosen Race oder auch als Baggy Shorts?
> 
> gruß alex



Der Hersteller wird wohl Texmarket. Größen sind ganz normal. Ich habe M bei Größe 179cm und 75 -78 kg.

Wer möchte kann Muster bei uns im Geschäft anprobieren.

Grüße


----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2009)

Für alle die nicht dabei waren:
Der Cuba libre von Evel hier bei der Zubereitung darf wegen akuter Gefahr einer Durchzündung nur unter permanenter Luftabsaugung und nur mit Holzwerkzeugen zubereitet werden:




Evel, 
braucht man dazu eigentlich einen Sprengberechtigtenschein?


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Behandlung des Grafikdoktors. www.grafikdoktor.de ist abgeschlossen.
> 
> Vorwort:
> Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr suchten wir nach einen Namen/Begriff der u.a. bei Anmeldungen zu Veranstaltungen als Teamname herhalten kann.
> ...


 
auch wenn's nervig ist, da eine neue seite angefangen wurde, nochmal die trikots.


----------



## Jennfa (26. Januar 2009)

Die Trikots sehen klasse aus . Da das bei mir mit der Größe immer ein dilemma ist (Arme oder Bauch zu kurz  in S) werde ich Moritz morgen mal zu Saikls zur Anprobe schleppen . Ich hoffe ich finde ein Passendes. Zur Not wirds dann halt ein megaschlabber Trikot.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## taifun (26. Januar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Der Hersteller wird wohl Texmarket. Größen sind ganz normal. Ich habe M bei Größe 179cm und 75 -78 kg.
> 
> Wer möchte kann Muster bei uns im Geschäft anprobieren.
> 
> Grüße



Danke,alles klar....hast du zugenommen??


----------



## taxifolia (26. Januar 2009)

wieso bis Freitag ?? Das ist aber schnell, kann unmöglich anprobieren gehen bis dahin.

Ich möchte meinen Klamottenfundus nicht um weitere Kellerleichen bereichern, bei denen es hieß " normale Größe- passt schon".

Bin 1,72 m 75 kg auch M oder S - oder wie oder was ?

"Megaschlabber" würde mich optisch noch weiter reinreißen- i c h kann mir das nicht erlauben.

Gibt es die Pelle auch in langarm ?

taxi


----------



## Jennfa (26. Januar 2009)




----------



## Saiklist (26. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Danke,alles klar....hast du zugenommen??



Ich hab meinen Körper auf mein Santa Cruz V10 abgestimmt. Hatte eine 500 er Feder drin, für die war ich zu leicht.... Jetzt mit meinem neuen Gewicht passts wieder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern einen Trail gefahren, der etwa auf Höhe N.-Paß beginnt und größtenteils in Sichtweite bzw. neben der Paßstraße bis hinunter nach Egestorf verläuft. Scheint wenig bis gar nicht befahren zu sein. Ist auch nicht so prickelnd, weil wenig Gefälle. Ich hatte den Einstieg schon früher gesehen, bin den Trial aber noch nie gefahren. Kennt jemand den Trail, hat der einen Namen?
> 
> bis die Tage matze



der Trail wird ganz unspektakulär "Nienstedter-Pass-Trail" genannt. Ich weiß nicht wo du eingestiegen bist, aber der erste Teil ist ganz lustig zu fahren. Ganz unten sind ein paar kleine Mutproben in den alten Schütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (26. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich würde auch so ein Shirt in der Nicht-Race Version nehmen, größenmäßig muss ich da nochmal schauen..


----------



## exto (26. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> wieso bis Freitag ?? Das ist aber schnell, kann unmöglich anprobieren gehen bis dahin.
> 
> 
> taxi



Bist du nicht die Tage sowieso in H um die Klage gegen die fiesen Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzer hier einzureichen? da kannst du doch mal kurz bei Thommy reinspringen 

Langsam ärgert's mich immer mehr, dass ich an dem Event nicht teilnehmen konnte 0,5er Cuba Libre hört sich gut an...


----------



## taxifolia (26. Januar 2009)

nee exto, den Schappi schubs ich einfach mal vom Rad, erzäh´seiner Frau, dass er sich ein neues Rad kaufen und mehr Zeit im Wald verbringen will, lade dann alle Deisterförster- bei freier Verpflegung-  zu ihm nach Hause ein- zum ausführlichen Gespräch für ein verlängertes Wochenende.
Komisch- das Bild auf dem er eine Wodkaflsche und noch einen anderen Fusel trägt hat er nicht gepostet. 

Gruß

taxi


----------



## marcx (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hadere bei den Trikots auch noch mit der Größe. M oder L ist die Frage. Normal müsste M passen bei 176cm und 87kg, aber wüsste gerne wie das aussieht im Brustbereich (Großer Brustumfang dank Pumpen). Glaube ich komme ums probieren nicht herum..


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Ich hadere bei den Trikots auch noch mit der Größe. M oder L ist die Frage. Normal müsste M passen bei 176cm und 87kg, aber wüsste gerne wie das aussieht im Brustbereich (Großer Brustumfang dank Pumpen). Glaube ich komme ums probieren nicht herum..



wieviele sollen es denn werden bei dir? 
in duisburg musst du ja 6 x 1h ran, und irgendwann fängt das trikot auch mal an zu müffeln. 
wir nehmen daher je 2 . würde dir aber eher zu L raten. das nehmen roudy und ich auch.


----------



## matzinski (26. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> der Trail wird ganz unspektakulär "Nienstedter-Pass-Trail" genannt. Ich weiß nicht wo du eingestiegen bist, aber der erste Teil ist ganz lustig zu fahren. Ganz unten sind ein paar kleine Mutproben in den alten Schütten


yep! der obere Teil bis zur Straße ist nett, unten auch. Wird dann etwas schmal und rechts und links gehts so tief runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Willst du exakt die Albrecht Route fahren:
> 
> 1.Tag 	Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Ehrwald - Fern-Pass - Schloss Fernstein - Strad - Imst - Landeck 	79 	849
> 2.Tag 	Landeck - St. Anton am Arlberg - Verwall-Tal - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür -  Ischgl - Fimber-Tal - Bodenalpe 	78 	2240
> ...



Bisher ist die Albrechtroute ohne Änderungen geplant. Guten Alternativen bin ich aber natürlich nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## matzinski (26. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Für Matze
> 
> Einrad Downhill von der Zugspitze:
> 
> Klick hier


danke noch mal für den Link. Ich hatte die Sendung selbst noch gar nicht gesehen und im Netz schon danach gesucht, weil mein Festplattenrekorder leider bei der Aufnahme versagt hat. Da krieg ich auch gleich wieder Lust. Ich sag euch, Einrad Downhill wird noch *der* Trend


----------



## marcx (26. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wieviele sollen es denn werden bei dir?
> in duisburg musst du ja 6 x 1h ran, und irgendwann fängt das trikot auch mal an zu müffeln.
> wir nehmen daher je 2 . würde dir aber eher zu L raten. das nehmen roudy und ich auch.



ich werde meine finanzielle situation nochmal überprüfen, aber angesichts der tatsache das ich grade nen sommerurlaub mit meiner freundin gebucht hab wird da wohl nicht mehr viel zu holen sein.. (geht übrigens nach gran canaria und ich hoffe das ich dazu komme mir 1 tag nen bike zu leihen )

größe L wirds wohl eher werden.. hab aber vor nochma zum anprobieren zu fahren.

gruß
marc

ps: gestank hält gegner auf abstand


----------



## atrailsnail (26. Januar 2009)

Darf ich als "Möchtegern-kannabernicht-Mitglied" eurer Truppe auch so ein geniales Trikot ordern? Zum Anprobieren kann ich nicht fahren. müsste aber nach den Daten von saiklist Gr. M haben.

@saiklist: Sitzen die Trikots bei dir eng oder locker?


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de 

da die ganze Sache mit den Trikotbestellungen eine Dimension  angenommen hat,  die wir uns in unseren kühnsten Träumen nicht vorstellen hätten können , haben wir für Fragen und Bestellungen eine Emailadresse eingerichtet. Diese Adresse erscheint uns sinnvoller als alles über die PN-Funktion zu erledigen.
Diese lautet :

*[email protected]*

Bitte erteilt Eure Bestellungen bzgl. der Trikots nur noch an diese Adresse.

Mit Dank im voraus 

Team deisterfreun.de


----------



## stefan64 (27. Januar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bisher ist die Albrechtroute ohne Änderungen geplant. Guten Alternativen bin ich aber natürlich nicht abgeneigt.



Gute Alternative hab ich weiter oben mit Val d´Uina ja schon genannt.
Das ist da, wo der Weg als Halbtunnel in den Fels geschlagen ist.
Ist allerdings die meiste Zeit arg steil bergauf.
Den Halbtunnel haste bestimmt schon auf Fotos gesehen.
Ich könnte ja eins einstellen, fürchte nur daß ich dann abgestraft werde, da wir mit dem Thema ja schon durch sind

Außerdem muß ich gestehen, daß ich das Val S´charl nicht kenne.
Da hab ich auch keine Karte von.


Der Albrecht ist mit Sicherheit schon mehrfach über beide Pässe und wird schon wissen, wie er seine Route am besten plant.

PS: Sind wir beiden hier eigentlich noch im richtigen Forum oder sollten wir in deinen Fred in Routen,Reisen und Reviere umziehen.
Nicht daß es nachher noch Ärger wegen Zweckentfremdung des Deisterforums gibt


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal von dieser Stelle aus an Familie Homer fürs nach Hause schleifen!
Welche Strecke sind wir eigentlich zurück gefahren? Die gleiche wie auf dem Hinweg? Ich weiß es einfach nicht mehr! Zumindest sind meine Klamotten alle zuhause gelandet!
Das Essen war auch super!
Ich weiß nur noch das es sehr lustig war, ich sach nur: Meeehr Zucker!!!
Nur gestern aufm Rad war irgendwie ein ziemliches Geeier!
Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, das muß mal wiederholt werden!!!


----------



## Scott-y (27. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wieviele sollen es denn werden bei dir?
> in duisburg musst du ja 6 x 1h ran, und irgendwann fängt das trikot auch mal an zu müffeln.
> wir nehmen daher je 2 . würde dir aber eher zu L raten. das nehmen roudy und ich auch.



 Wenn die Windrichtung stimmt ist mir das egal. Was kümmert mich die empfindliche Nase der anderen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Januar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal von dieser Stelle aus an Familie Homer fürs nach Hause schleifen!
> Welche Strecke sind wir eigentlich zurück gefahren? Die gleiche wie auf dem Hinweg? Ich weiß es einfach nicht mehr! Zumindest sind meine Klamotten alle zuhause gelandet!
> Das Essen war auch super!
> Ich weiß nur noch das es sehr lustig war, ich sach nur: Meeehr Zucker!!!
> ...


 

 was wollen wir wiederholen , das geeiere oder die limettenparty *grins* ? 

 das mit der party sollten wir hinbekommen. in 2 monaten ist roudy fällig *schmunzel*


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreun.de
> 
> da die ganze Sache mit den Trikotbestellungen eine Dimension  angenommen hat,  die wir uns in unseren kühnsten Träumen nicht vorstellen hätten können , haben wir für Fragen und Bestellungen eine Emailadresse eingerichtet. Diese Adresse erscheint uns sinnvoller als alles über die PN-Funktion zu erledigen.
> Diese lautet :
> ...


 
nochmal push, wegen neuer seite ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (27. Januar 2009)

Na dann latsch ich heute doch mal zur Anprobe.

Ps. was ist mal mit einem schönen Nacht ritt? Wilma fühlt sich vernachlässigt


----------



## Hitzi (27. Januar 2009)

Einen Nachritt haben wir in Hannover gerade eingetütet...... Donnerstag, 17.15 Uhr Strandbad......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075&page=17

Man darf sich gerne anschließen. 

Die Route ist noch nicht ganz klar aber wir werden rollen.........


----------



## stefan64 (27. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Einen Nachritt haben wir in Hannover gerade eingetütet...... Donnerstag, 17.15 Uhr Strandbad......
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075&page=17
> 
> ...



Was Hitzi eigentlich sagen wollte war: Donnerstag, *17:30 Uhr* Strandbad
Er hat nur den Text nicht richtig gelesen.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (27. Januar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Was Hitzi eigentlich sagen wollte war: Donnerstag, *17:30 Uhr* Strandbad
> Er hat nur den Text nicht richtig gelesen.
> 
> Stefan



Er hat den Text schon richtig gelesen ........
War nur gut gemeint.......


----------



## paul.lahner (28. Januar 2009)

moin,
habt ihr noch schneematsch oder sind die trails schon wieder richtig gut fahrbar ?
gruss


----------



## Loni (28. Januar 2009)

Lena wieder in Deutschland und wg Visumsmangel vielleicht auch mal länger  


große Freud muss die Froschkönigin zum Ausdruck bringen:



YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


die Trikots sind grüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüün!!!!



da freu ick mir!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Januar 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> Lena wieder in Deutschland und wg Visumsmangel vielleicht auch mal länger
> 
> 
> große Freud muss die Froschkönigin zum Ausdruck bringen:
> ...


 
und wo bleibt die bestellung ? )


----------



## Loni (28. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und wo bleibt die bestellung ? )



jaja,mönsch, 
grad ISO-Audit hinter mich gebracht... nach ISO muss ich bei der Arbeit kein Trikot tragen.


----------



## schappi (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Froschkönigin,
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören

Ja aber im Deister musst du ein Trikot tragen!
Und zwar das Richtige!




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (28. Januar 2009)

hab ich ja auch vor. Steht Froschköniginnen bestimmt auch gut. ist ja grüüüüüüüüüün 

Muss nur mal wg. Größe überlegen.


----------



## schappi (28. Januar 2009)

Kannst du bei Tommy probieren:
Es gibt 2 verschiedene Schnitte:
1.) für junge knackige Racer wie dich eng und mit kurzem Arm





2.) Für Leute mit Bauch wie mich, eine weit geschnittene FR Version mit langem Arm, da passen anstatt Bauch auch  Protektoren drunter.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Januar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> danke noch mal für den Link. Ich hatte die Sendung selbst noch gar nicht gesehen und im Netz schon danach gesucht, weil mein Festplattenrekorder leider bei der Aufnahme versagt hat. Da krieg ich auch gleich wieder Lust. Ich sag euch, Einrad Downhill wird noch *der* Trend



Da hat man mal einen netten Eindruck von dieser Sportart gewonnen 

Allerdings waren 1 - 2 Passagen dabei auch ganz schön riskant. Ich kann den Kollegen verstehen, der zwischendurch im oberen Abschnitt eine Schiebepassage eingelegt hat.

Ob ich mir deswegen ein Einrad hole???????


----------



## matzinski (28. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ob ich mir deswegen ein Einrad hole???????


 tu's nicht. Einradfahren macht süchtig.


----------



## Phil81 (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn irgendwann bei mir keine Herrausforderung mehr da ist weil ich sämtliche Schlüsselstellen auf anhieb packe...

Dann fange ich mit Einrad fahren an


----------



## taifun (28. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Kannst du bei Tommy probieren:
> Es gibt 2 verschiedene Schnitte:
> 1.) für junge knackige Racer wie dich eng und mit kurzem Arm
> 
> ...



Oder man nimmt das lange eine nummer kleiner und es passt als Race Trikot...

muß morgen auch mal zu Roman ...zum probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin,
> habt ihr noch schneematsch oder sind die trails schon wieder richtig gut fahrbar ?
> gruss


 


wollten gern mal vorbeischaun und wüssten gern ma wie`s momentan bei euch aussieht.nich das wir ankommen und es ist nichts fahrbar.


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Januar 2009)

mal so als info zu den trikos 
war heute bei saikls zum triko probieren und ich muß euch sagen probiert sie an wenn ihr nicht die figur eines radprofis habt 
achso noch was die triko muster sind noch nicht da tommy will bescheit sagen wenn sie da sind
gruß firefighter


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Januar 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> mal so als info zu den trikos
> war heute bei saikls zum triko probieren und ich muß euch sagen probiert sie an wenn ihr nicht die figur eines radprofis habt
> achso noch was die triko muster sind noch nicht da tommy will bescheit sagen wenn sie da sind
> gruß firefighter



alles halb so schlimm . 
die trikots werden so groß oder klein sein, wie die größe aussagt. 
L wird L sein und nicht M oder XL. also keine panik. 
wir nehmen ja normale racetrikot´s und keine taillierten. also keep cool 

tommy hat heute extra noch einmal mit dem trikothersteller telefoniert.
die muster sind unterwegs, und sobald  diese eintreffen, stellt tommy es sofort ins forum. 

außerdem soll ich euch auch noch sagen, daß ab sofort bei saikls ein merida ninety-six als vorführrad steht, das nur darauf wartet, ausgeliehen und probe gefahren zu werden .

also vergesst bitte nicht, eure trikot-bestellungen mit adresse und vollständigem namen ausschließlich an unsere *[email protected] adresse *zu senden !!


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Januar 2009)

Brexe schrieb:


> wollten gern mal vorbeischaun und wüssten gern ma wie`s momentan bei euch aussieht.nich das wir ankommen und es ist nichts fahrbar.



Deisterfreunde: da sind 2 Anfragen aus dem hohen Norden und keiner antwortet 
Wer kann Auskunft geben über die aktuelle Situation im Deister 

Die Nordlichter  brauchen Input !

DHF


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> außerdem soll ich euch auch noch sagen, daß ab sofort bei saikls ein merida ninety-six als vorführrad steht, das nur darauf wartet, ausgeliehen und probe gefahren zu werden .
> 
> !!



Wollte Tommy mir das diese Saison nicht als Sponsorrad für die Rennen geben? 
Ps: Dann würd ich auch glatt noch ein Race-Trikot ordern


----------



## schappi (28. Januar 2009)

Die Hauptwege sind total vereist. da ist kein hochkommen
Die Trails sollen gut fahrbar sein, aber wie da hinkommen?

war selber seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr im Deister
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## _Sync_ (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn man aufpasst und schiebt geht's sogar. Auf den Trails selber ist's geil... 
Beim letzten mal hab ich mir aber beim hochfahren die hintere Bremsscheibe verbogen, als es mich auf nem Stück Eis langemacht hat...


----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

dankeschön!
dann werden wir wohl noch nen bisschen warten und dann nochmal ne anfrage starten wies bei euch aussieht.


----------



## Brexe (28. Januar 2009)

oh das hört sich ******* an (bremsscheibe)
ja gut,wenn die trails selber gut zu fahren sind...
hab sone schuhüberzieher mit spikes dran,die werden dann wohl mitkommen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Januar 2009)

Wir waren letzten Sonntag im Wald. Vom Besucherbergwerk Barsinghauen aus (BBW) kommt man immer hoch. Wo die Wege vereist sind hat man entweder am Rand nen Streifen Schnee oder in der Mitte einen Steg, der nicht ganz so glatt ist. Die Trails sind, wie schon gesagt, super zu fahren. Wie es im Ostdeister aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2009)

ich hasse eis :-( 



 werde wohl eine etwas längere runde auf dem rr drehen um mal wieder ein wenig grundkondition nach 3 wochen pause aufzubauen 


@ phil81 --> lust auf ne schöne runde rr ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich hasse eis :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wolltest du nicht noch nach Saalbach im Januar ? 
Oder ist das DH-Monster dafür gekommen ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wolltest du nicht noch nach Saalbach im Januar ?
> Oder ist das DH-Monster dafür gekommen ?


 
nee, nee ... sallbach steht noch auf dem programm. wird aber erst im februar gemacht*grins*


----------



## Phil81 (29. Januar 2009)

Rennrad? Ich finde die Strassen eigendlich zur Zeit gerade in der Nähe von Bächen oder Wäldern richtig grenzwertig. Bin heute morgen mit dem RR gefahren zweimal hat mich fast geschmissen.

Da doch lieber gemütlich hochschieben wenns nicht anders geht und runter heitzen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Rennrad? Ich finde die Strassen eigendlich zur Zeit gerade in der Nähe von Bächen oder Wäldern richtig grenzwertig. Bin heute morgen mit dem RR gefahren zweimal hat mich fast geschmissen.
> 
> Da doch lieber gemütlich hochschieben wenns nicht anders geht und runter heitzen.


 
ich  w i l l  nicht schieben, du weißt das ich das hasse !!!


----------



## Saiklist (29. Januar 2009)

@Deisterfreun.de

die Preise für die Trikots stehen fest. 

kurzarm Race Trikot: 32 Euro

langarm Freeride: 36 Euro

Ab morgen haben wir von der Firma angeblich auch alle Race Trikots in Größe S-XXL zum anprobieren da. 
Freeride Jerseys schicken sie leider als Muster nicht raus.

PS: Das kurzarm Race Trikot bekommt einen kurzen Reißverschluß, da sonst das schöne Logo nicht mehr richtig zu sehen wäre.

Grüße Tommy


----------



## Phil81 (29. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich  w i l l  nicht schieben, du weißt das ich das hasse !!!



jaja nun  mal nicht gleich!
Wir können ja auch hoch fahren aber wenn Eis auf den Wegen ist wird man wohl um den ein oder anderen schiebe Meter nicht rum kommen.

Ich will Sonntag endlich mal meine neue Bremse auf Herz und Nieren testen. Am Benther brauchts so einen Anker nicht da wird die nicht mal lauwarm.


----------



## _Sync_ (29. Januar 2009)

Brexe schrieb:


> oh das hört sich ******* an (bremsscheibe)



Naja mal schauen, einen Schonhammer hab ich, also mal schaun ob der Krams wieder gerade wird...


----------



## schappi (29. Januar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> @Deisterfreun.de
> 
> die Preise für die Trikots stehen fest.
> 
> ...



Sind die Muster schon mit dem Endgültigen Design?
gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (29. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Sind die Muster schon mit dem Endgültigen Design?
> gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Schappi,

nein es sind Größenmuster, die endgültigen Muster im Deisterfreun.de Design werden erstellt, sobald wir einen Auftrag mit Stückzahl und Größen abgegeben haben.
Dann bekommen wir ein Muster um zu schauen, ob alles so ist wie gewünscht, wenn ja werden danach die Trikots produziert.

Tommy


----------



## taifun (29. Januar 2009)

Nabend...war heute morgen auch bei Saikls.Habe mit Roman gesprochen,Trikots fallen eigentlich normal aus.Wer M jetzt hat,dem paßt auch eines von denen.Außerdem sollen morgen die Anprobemuster kommen.

@hoermann:wenn RR fahren willst,melde dich!

War auch über eine Woche nicht im Deister,keine Lust berghoch zu schieben.
Wer runter will,muß auch hoch fahren

grüße..


----------



## taxifolia (29. Januar 2009)

Maaaaan, so viele Ausreden auf einem Haufen-  man kann hochfahren auch ohne zu schieben, letzte Woche ging´s noch. 

Fährt  wer am WE ( möglichst Sonntag ) mit ? Stefan, Homer und andere eisfeste, echte Männer und Männerinnen- hä ?


Wir können ja Streusalz mitnehmen.

taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir mal wieder so eine GA-Runde machen?
Dann komm ich mit meinen neuen Kojaks 
So um Hannover wie letztes Mal oder auch gerne was anders, was ihr noch so auf Lager habt!

Ich kann nur Sonntag. Also alle echten Männer mit taxi in den Wald und alle Weicheier fahren GA


----------



## KTMBasti (29. Januar 2009)

Nabend,

wollte hier nur nochmal fragen,ob es möglich wäre,so einTrikot bei Euch zu bestellen ? Da Langarmshirt gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich würde Euch das Geld dafür im vorraus überweisen.

Gruß aus Celle

KTMBasti


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Januar 2009)

KTMBasti schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wollte hier nur nochmal fragen,ob es möglich wäre,so einTrikot bei Euch zu bestellen ? Da Langarmshirt gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich würde Euch das Geld dafür im vorraus überweisen.
> 
> ...



"Hi,

Basti hinter deisterfreun.de steckt mehr als nur dieses Trikot. Viel mehr ist das Trikot Symbol jahrelang gereifte Entschlusses zusammen durch den Deister zu radeln. Die die Dazugehören bemühen sich seit langem um Anerkennung der Mountainbiker im Deister incl. Kontakten zu Medien und Verwaltung, Trailpflege, Jugendarbeit etc. Wir halten im Prinzip unseren "Kopf" dafür hin, dass die Trikotträger sich sehr vorbildlich benehmen.
Klingt etwas schwafelig - ok. Was ich sagen will ist:Bevor du ein Trikot bestellst, komm ab und zu mit in den Deister lern die Truppe kennen und entscheide ob du dich da wiederfindest.
Du bist willkommen, wir werden einige Trikot auf Halde produzieren lassen."

Zitat Ende (Roudy_da_tree)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (29. Januar 2009)

Ich komme am Sonntag mit. Schön durch den Deister rutschen. Aber ich zieh die Spikes auf.
  Mein MTB ist auch wieder heil, mir hat es am Di Abend bei der Heimfahrt den Freilauf zerrissen. Null Vortrieb! 
 Die  Trikot´s probiere ich morgen an. Ich fahre vor der Arbeit noch schnell mal zu  Tommi um meinen verbeulten Astralkörper in den feinen Zwirn zu quetschen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2009)

@ KTMBasti
Sach ma bist du der mit Whiplash der die weißen Goodridge-Bremsleitungen am Rad hat, dann kenn ich dich! Du hattest noch nen Kumpel mit nem hellblauen VP-Free mit und wir sind zusammen ne Runde gefahren, stimmt das?
@ Alle
Ich bin am Sonntag ne Runde am Grab heizen, dort ging es letzten Sonntag vom Boden her klasse zu fahren. Blöd war nur das man mit 3 Promille Rest in den Kurven gradeaus fährt und auf den Geraden Kurven fährt, deswegen probier ich das am Sonntag noch mal!


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2009)

Im übrigen finde ich, das mit dem Grundlagentraining und dem bergauffahren wird maßlos überbewertet!!!


----------



## Saiklist (30. Januar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich, das mit dem Grundlagentraining und dem bergauffahren wird maßlos überbewertet!!!






Evel wir brauchen aber auch ohne Training noch ne Lizenz für die Meisterschaft. Also laß Dir von Gehrden das Ding mal zuschicken.


----------



## taifun (30. Januar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich, das mit dem Grundlagentraining und dem bergauffahren wird maßlos überbewertet!!!



weiß doch genau...das du lieber bergab düst...


----------



## Saiklist (30. Januar 2009)

Q Deisterfreun.de

die Mustertrikots sind von S-XL bei uns eingetroffen.
´
Grüße Tommy


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2009)

Heh Tommy, was seh' ich da? NOMAD? War dir das Blur dann doch zu verspielt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
da mir das bisschen Eis nix aufmacht werde ich lieber im Wald fahren. Dieses WE gehts allerdings nur Samstag. ich hab mich mit Evel um 12.00 bei Walhalla in Hohenbostel verabredet. Wir wollten mal die frisch gekehrten Trails am Westrand unter die Reifen nehmen. Wer will noch mit?


----------



## marcx (30. Januar 2009)

Ich war heute Trikots anprobieren 
Jetzt bin ich deprimiert.. Da schuftet man ewigkeiten um von XL auf M zu kommen, und dann muss man beim Trikot doch wieder XL nehmen..

Aber sitzen tun sie gut


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Januar 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Ich war heute Trikots anprobieren
> Jetzt bin ich deprimiert.. Da schuftet man ewigkeiten um von XL auf M zu kommen, und dann muss man beim Trikot doch wieder XL nehmen..
> 
> Aber sitzen tun sie gut


 
Seit wann machen BB und pumpen den Brustkorb kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (30. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Seit wann machen BB und pumpen den Brustkorb kleiner



Größer geworden ist er nicht bis jetzt, ich habe nur Fett gegen Muskeln getauscht. Achja.. und der Bauch ist quasi weg, was ja auch ne Rolle spielt bei der Kleidergröße^^

Aber gutes Stichwort! Ich bin dann mal weg - natürlichen Schutzpanzer aufpumpen xD


----------



## Jennfa (30. Januar 2009)

War dat wieder geil heute. Mehr Grip kann man auf den Trails nicht haben und dabei hatte ich mir xtra den neuen Advantage für vorne besorgt . Auf dem Weg zum Grab haben wir mal wieder  Evel getroffen und konnten endlich mal sein Pulcro bewundern! Wir sind dann mit ihm und Marc zusammen den oberen Teil vom Barbie gefahren und dann rüber zum Dropland. Grab, Barbie und untere Teil Farn sind kein Problem, auch hoch gehts gut. Ab Einstieg Grab (also weiter hoch zur Laube) isses Spiegelglatt! Viele Kilometer kann man dadurch bergauf momentan zwar nicht machen, aber die Trails sind ein Traum . Morgen klappts bei mir leider nicht, aber wir würden evtl. Sonntag wieder fahren (mal schauen obs wirklich schneit). Dann kann ich auch meinen neuen Helm einweihen (gerade eingetroffen!!!).

Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder im Wald!
Jenna


----------



## Wielrenner (30. Januar 2009)

Moin, wer hat morgen Lust auf ne schöne CC-Runde durch den Deister ab Hannover Linden/Limmer. Tempo mal schnell mal langsam, also variabel. Ab Hannover gerne gegen 11:00 Uhr.

p.s.: Mahlzeit erstmal, unbekannterweise, bis auf Saiklist, Taifun und ein irrer Turnschuhfahrer vom RC Gehrden wird mich wohl noch niemand kennen.


----------



## taifun (30. Januar 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Moin, wer hat morgen Lust auf ne schöne CC-Runde durch den Deister ab Hannover Linden/Limmer. Tempo mal schnell mal langsam, also variabel. Ab Hannover gerne gegen 11:00 Uhr.
> 
> p.s.: Mahlzeit erstmal, unbekannterweise, bis auf Saiklist, Taifun und ein irrer Turnschuhfahrer vom RC Gehrden wird mich wohl noch niemand kennen.



Bist du sicher,das dir das mit deinen Schultern schon wieder zumuten willst??

Bin noch unsicher ob morgen mit Verein um 10:00 Uhr RR oder so gegen 11-12:00 uhr MTB fahre.kommt drauf an wer unterwegs ist.

@all: Wer ist den morgen noch im Deister unterwegs??



Wielrenner schrieb:


> irrer Turnschuhfahrer vom RC Gehrden


wenn meinste denn damit genau....????;-)


----------



## Wielrenner (30. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Bist du sicher,das dir das mit deinen Schultern schon wieder zumuten willst??
> 
> Bin noch unsicher ob morgen mit Verein um 10:00 Uhr RR oder so gegen 11-12:00 uhr MTB fahre.kommt drauf an wer unterwegs ist.
> 
> ...



Doch das geht schon lange wieder. War schon wieder zigmal im südlichen Hannover und oft im Deister. Sollte nur Stürze vermeiden, aber auch das ging wieder letzte Woche auf den Eisplatten.
Habs nich so mit Namen, aber da bleibt doch nur einer, oder?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @all: Wer ist den morgen noch im Deister unterwegs??



Evel, und ich bis jetzt, Treffpunkt 12.00 Walhalla


----------



## taifun (30. Januar 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Doch das geht schon lange wieder. War schon wieder zigmal im südlichen Hannover und oft im Deister. Sollte nur Stürze vermeiden, aber auch das ging wieder letzte Woche auf den Eisplatten.
> Habs nich so mit Namen, aber da bleibt doch nur einer, oder?



Das hört sich doch gut an,das RR gefahren bist wüßte ja schon.was mit morgen ist,sehe dann wer noch kommt.
Spätestens morgen früh an dieser Stelle...! Schick mir mal deine neue T-Nr. per PM


----------



## flopp i (30. Januar 2009)

moin malzeit,
is noch hin, wollt aber gern im märz mal in eure gegend und mich n we irgendwo einnisten um die gegend zu erkunden. dachte da in erster linie an den süntel, da ich mir auch die schillat-höhle mal ansehn wollt.
hätt eine/r von euch evtl lust mir n parr nette strecken zu zeigen?
wenn man die gegend nich kennt findet man ja nix.
vieleicht ja auch erst mal nich gleich n we, sondern nur n tach. (denk in unter 2 std könnt ich die weser hoch dampfen)
würd mich riesig freun ne "berg-führung" zu bekomm, immer nur deich rauf und runter wird langweilig.

bei interresse bitte melden, swonst last mich einfach unwissend sterben

schön gruß ausm weser-flachland


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn du ihm März kommen willst, dann guck dir am besten mal das hier an.
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (30. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Evel, und ich bis jetzt, Treffpunkt 12.00 Walhalla


ohhh...dann muß erst durch ganzen Deister fahren!!! Anderer Treffpunkt??


----------



## Wielrenner (30. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ohhh...dann muß erst durch ganzen Deister fahren!!! Anderer Treffpunkt??



Was ist Walhalla und wo ist das?


----------



## flopp i (30. Januar 2009)

dank an samy, habs mal übegflohgen, klingt gut, mal sehn ob ich dann auch dabei bin. bislang warn wir höchstens zu dritt. -ob ich gruppen-kompatibel bin?
würd mich aber freun


----------



## taifun (30. Januar 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Was ist Walhalla und wo ist das?



Walhalla liegt oberhalb von Hohenbostel am Waldrand und ist ein ehemaliges Ausfluglokal.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Januar 2009)

Hi,
Hoerman und ich habe die Trikots probiert und auch gemessen.
Hier die Daten zur Beruhigung oder zur Vorlage bei eurer Diätassitentin.

Kurzarm:
Brustbreite (Umfang = x2)
S 47cm // M 48cm // L 52cm // XL 54cm
Breite gesamt Ärmelbündchen li-re
S 76cm // M 79cm // L 82cm // XL 83cm
Ärmelumfang
S 26cm // M 27cm // L 29cm // XL 32cm
Gesamtlänge hinten
S 67cm // M 68cm // L 79cm // XL 70cm

Fahrt einfach zu Saikls oder messt euer Lieblingstrikot.
Falls eure Maße nach oben oder unten abweichen, bitte PN an Hoermann oder mich.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2009)

Meine Diätassistentin hat schon vor Jahren gekündigt.Deshalb hab ich mich völlig illusionslos für XL entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Januar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ohhh...dann muß erst durch ganzen Deister fahren!!! Anderer Treffpunkt??



Wir wollen ja die Trails in der Rodenberger-Nenndorfer Ecke fahren, da ist das schon ein guter Treffpunkt weil man am Waldrand eisfrei unterwegs ist


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2009)

Ich kann morgen nich so lange, weil ich noch arbeiten muß. Deswegen ne kleine Runde vor der Haustür.
Am Sonntag bin ich aber definitiv wieder am Grab, man war das geil heute. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen der bissel an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen will das auch zu machen.
Entspannt hochschieben und dann runterkacheln, genial bei dem Boden. Durch den Supergrip kann man auch am Springen feilen. Werden halt nich viele Kilometer aber macht einfach nur Laune!
Hoerman, komm doch vorbei, dann können wir bissel für Portes du Soleil üben. Du fährst vor mir und ich schrei die ganze Zeit von hinten " Schneller ". Hat man mit mir auch gemacht, das hat einen sehr guten Lerneffekt!!!


----------



## Scott-y (30. Januar 2009)

Sonntag ist gebongt!  
Ich war auch Trikot anprobieren. Mit etwas gutem Willen und Gleitgel passe ich in eine M. ,,Pesswurst" würde mein Aussehen gut beschreiben. Dabei aber absolut ,,Faltenfrei". Beim Ausziehen muß ich mir zwar helfen lassen, aber Hauptsache ich habe kein  L auf dem Anhänger stehen.
 Heute hatte ich Plattfuß Nr. 5 auf meinem Arbeitsweg.  Ich habe wohl einen  Fußgänger der Glasscherben und Rosensträucher  auf meinem Weg verteilt.


----------



## taifun (30. Januar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja die Trails in der Rodenberger-Nenndorfer Ecke fahren, da ist das schon ein guter Treffpunkt weil man am Waldrand eisfrei unterwegs ist


okay,mal sehen wir ich es schaffe...wielrenner kommt ev. auch


----------



## Jennfa (30. Januar 2009)

Hier noch zwei Eindrücke von Evil heute :









Beim Zweiten hab ich dich fast geköpft, bei Marc hatte ich leider zu früh abgedrückt. Die Motive sind top, der Fotograf muss aber noch ein bisserl üben , aber es finden sich ja immer mehr Opfer !

Grüüüüüüüße Jenna


----------



## Hitzi (30. Januar 2009)

Aktuelle Wetteraussichten aus dem Deister:

In den unteren Lagen kann man fahren. Ab halber Höhe ist auf der Seite vom Waldkater nicht "richtig" möglich auf dem Kammweg zu gelangen. Es ist Eiszeit!
Schneedecke kann man das nicht nennen. Es ist definitiv Eis!

Noch nie bin ich so häufig auf dem Seitenstreifen gefahren 

Es war zwar trocken aber immer noch -2 bis -4 Grad *schnatter*
Nur bedingt zu empfehlen. Vielleicht mt Spikes aber ohne macht es nicht wirklich Spaß


----------



## lakekeman (31. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Vielleicht mt Spikes aber ohne macht es nicht wirklich Spaß



Kann ich gar nicht zustimmen, es war selten so geil zu fahren. Die Trails kann man wahnsinnig gut runterheizen, der Boden ist superhart wodurch man ewig Gripp hat, völlig frei zudem.  Ist wirklich zu empfehlen, man verpasst ne Menge Spass!
Tipp: Am Grab hoch geht es sogar bis zum Einstig locker fast eisfrei zu fahren.

Die anderen Wege hoch sind wie beschrieben teilweise Eislaufbahnen  Darauf kann man aber bei der Alternative gut verzichten. Also loslos, am WE ab in den Deister


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Januar 2009)

Die Fotos sind aber echt gut! Schön scharf und auch klasse Farben! Supi!!!


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hoerman und ich habe die Trikots probiert und auch gemessen.
> Hier die Daten zur Beruhigung oder zur Vorlage bei eurer Diätassitentin.
> 
> ...



Ich brauche ganz klar XXL gibts die auch?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich brauche ganz klar XXL gibts die auch?
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich habe mir die FR Version in XXL und XXXL zum überziehen übers Softshelltrikot bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (31. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich brauche ganz klar XXL gibts die auch?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Moin Schappi,

klar gibts die Trikots auch größer. Bis XXXL.
Kannst mich ja mal wieder zum quatschen, anprobieren und Fahrwerksabstimmung meines neuen Radels  besuchen kommen. 
Grüße Tommy


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie ist das mit Sónntag,
wer fährt wann und wo?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Moin Schappi,
> 
> klar gibts die Trikots auch größer. Bis XXXL.
> Kannst mich ja mal wieder zum quatschen, anprobieren und Fahrwerksabstimmung meines neuen Radels  besuchen kommen.
> Grüße Tommy



Hallo Tommy,
ich werde sehen das ich mal vorbeischaue. ich brauch auch noch ein paar Ellbogenprotektoren. Wie lange habt ihr Heute geöffnet?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (31. Januar 2009)

Ja los macht mal ein paar Angebote. Bei wem soll ich mitfahren? Zu bieten haben ich :
-jahrelanges unkontrolliertes rumeiern auf unbefestigten Wegen
-eine Weiterbildung im anpöbeln von Füßgängern und Nicht-MTB-Fahrern
- meine völlige Orientierungslosigkeit hätte ich fast vergessen.


----------



## lakekeman (31. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie ist das mit Sónntag,
> wer fährt wann und wo?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wir werden definitiv fahren, hauptsächlich Grab. Evel wollte dort auch vor Ort sein. Denke so gegen 13Uhr ?


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2009)

Ok das ist mal ein Anhaltspunkt dann werde ich auch dahin kommen.
Muss ich nur noch meine Überhlote Code Brems entlüften.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (31. Januar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tommy,
> ich werde sehen das ich mal vorbeischaue. ich brauch auch noch ein paar Ellbogenprotektoren. Wie lange habt ihr Heute geöffnet?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Die Protektoren hab ich in meiner Bestellkiste. Haben bis 15 Uhr auf. ansonsten kannst sie auch schon Online bei uns bestellen und ich schick sie Dir.


----------



## lakekeman (31. Januar 2009)

Wollen wir uns unten treffen und zusammen hochradeln oder kommst du schon oben an?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Januar 2009)

Moin! Wir kommen morgen auch zu zweit zum Grab.
Wir sind schon um 11 in Wennigsen.
Dann um 13:00 Laube?

Tommy, komm doch auch mit dem V10, wenn das mit dem Hochfahren im Moment sowieso nix ist.
Sören, ich hab dein VP Free noch nicht gesehen. Also musst du morgen auch kommen!
Phil, 10:41 hinteres Abteil?

Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (31. Januar 2009)

Lass uns lieber 13 Uhr ganz unten am Anfang vom Barbiegrab treffen und dann zusammen hoch. Bis zur Laube hoch kann man eh nicht fahren und lohnt auch nicht. Ok?


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2009)

OK 13 Uhr ausstieg Barbiegrab


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Januar 2009)

Sach ma Tommy, is das Nomad etwa schon fertig zusammengebaut? Das geht ja ma fix!!!
Ich bin morgen von 12 bis 17 Uhr nur aufm Grab!

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## taxifolia (31. Januar 2009)

Dann pass´ mal schön auf, dass Dir nicht das passiert, Evel, sonst bist Du am Grab im Grab, 

"Entsetzliche Jagdunfall-Tragödie in Frankreich

Alles andere als glimpflich endete allerdings ein Vorfall in Südfrankreich...

Im südfranzösischen Naturschutzgebiet Gorges de l'Ardeche sollten eigentlich Wildschweine gejagt werden, tot auf der Strecke blieb stattdessen ein 24jähriger blutjunger Mann

Ein französischer Jäger hat bei einer Jagd auf Wildschweine versehentlich den Radfahrer erschossen. Die Kugel habe den 24-Jährigen im Rücken getroffen, berichtete die Zeitung "La Dauphine Libere" am Montag. Der Mann sei mit einem Geländerad auf einem befahrbaren Weg in dem Naturschutzgebiet Gorges de l'Ardeche unterwegs gewesen. Der Jäger erklärte, er habe auf ein Wildschwein gezielt."

Quelle : vgt.at vom 31.10.2008


Bin grade über Walhalla- Kreuzbuche - Taufe- Raketentrail gefahren, war übrigens sauglatt auf dem Kammweg mit drei mal Lege- ich kann es halt immer noch nicht. 
Es waren ein paar Geländewagen im Wald, Hunde im Unterholz und ganz am Ende eine menschliche Orange mit Geländewagen aber ohne Knifte. Hab schon gedacht, dass wär die neue Strafzettelaktion vom Forst 
Bin dadurch aber schön schnell gewesen.
Vielleicht haben die nur Verstecken gespielt

Gruß
taxi


----------



## _Sync_ (31. Januar 2009)

Boah. Warum sind diese Bremsscheiben nur aus einem so verdammt zähem Stahl gefertigt, da kann ich mal garnix wieder zurückbiegen. 
Werd jetzt mal bisschen mehr Gewalt walten lassen...

Hat noch wer ne 185mm Scheibe über?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei,

war heute mit Hoerman auf einer GA1 Runde.
Steinkrug-Süllberg-Gehrdener-Benther-Gehrdener-Deister-Steinkrug. 3h (hoerman sicher 3:30)
Kaum war ich zuhause rief mein Sohn:"Schön das du da bist ich will mir dir Rad fahren"
Als Hardtail in die Ecke Enduro raus, den neuen LRS testen.
War lustig eine Stunde Treppen und Drops ins Flat.

Jetzt lecker essen und dann aufs Sofa.

Der Grip ist echt der Megahammer !
Es fährt sich wie auf 80er Schleifpapier !

Viel Spaß morgen
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Januar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sach ma Tommy, is das Nomad etwa schon fertig zusammengebaut? Das geht ja ma fix!!!
> Ich bin morgen von 12 bis 17 Uhr nur aufm Grab!
> 
> Bis morgen!!!



das nomad dauert noch . die hammerschmid kommt erst in 2 wochen, ansonsten ist das bike fertig. sieht megageil aus  

komme morgen auch zum grab. allerdings mit bike und familie .
werd dann auch gegen 12.00 uhr dort sein.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Januar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Bin grade über Walhalla- Kreuzbuche - Taufe- Raketentrail gefahren, war übrigens sauglatt auf dem Kammweg mit drei mal Lege- ich kann es halt immer noch nicht.
> taxi



Dann hättest Du auch mit uns fahren können. wir sind auch von Walhalla zur Kreuzbuche und dann im der Mooshütten-teufelsbrückenecke gefahren. Das Eis hat ein paar unfreiwillige Drifteinlagen gefordert, die Abflüge sind dann auf den Trails passiert


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...ansonsten ist das bike fertig. sieht megageil aus



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Es dauerte etwas aber jetzt finde ich es sehr geil.
Ekelig, jedes mal wenn ich den Laden betrete zeigt Tommy Teile, die einem das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lasse.
Dort kann man klasse seinen Bike-Voyeurismus ausleben. Schade nur, dass die meisten Sachen außerhalb von Notwendigkeit und Buget sind.

Besser als jedes Rotlichtviertel. Aber auch teurer (Scheidungskosten und Alimente noch außen vor)

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Januar 2009)

*apropos deisterfreun.de-trikots.  

waren gestern zur anprobe der race-trikots bei tommy im laden. 

nach anprobe von den größen l und xl habe ich mich für xl entschieden. 

l sitzt sehr eng . ich würde daher lieber eine größe größer bestellen. 

roudy wollte wohl auch xl nehmen. 


das nur zu eurer info *


----------



## Scott-y (31. Januar 2009)

Also gut, 13 Uhr Barbiegrab.


----------



## Scott-y (31. Januar 2009)

Wer von euch hatte das,,Verkehrsschild " mit dem stürzenden Biker? Welches auch auf dem Pokal von Schappi drauf ist. Ich brauche das ,damit ich den aus Alu schneiden.


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Januar 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wer von euch hatte das,,Verkehrsschild " mit dem stürzenden Biker? Welches auch auf dem Pokal von Schappi drauf ist. Ich brauche das ,damit ich den aus Alu schneiden.



ich hab den 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/130727


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, bin dann auch um 13:00 am Aussteig Grabweg.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *apropos deisterfreun.de-trikots.
> Roudy wollte wohl auch xl nehmen.
> ..*.



Bei rund 190cm bietet sich das an.
Bei 79 Kg ist es am Bauch recht leger.

In Anlehnung an diesen Post, den ich mal zum
"Golden Post" Januar ´09 vorschlage, mache ich mir Gedanken ob ich meinen Körper auch an das Trikot anpasse.  



Saiklist schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Körper auf mein Santa Cruz V10 abgestimmt. Hatte eine 500 er Feder drin, für die war ich zu leicht.... Jetzt mit meinem neuen Gewicht passts wieder.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Januar 2009)

achja: 
Phoenyx, bist du hier? Wir haben uns heute am Hbf getroffen. Wenn du das hier noch rechtzeitig liest, dann komm doch morgen mit um dein Rad einzuweihen!
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (31. Januar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreun.de ...für Fragen und Bestellungen
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ...


Jetzt gibts bestimmt ne menge SPAM , ich bin heut aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab noch nicht alles gelesen, geht ja hier auch sagenhaft flott zur Sache, bestelle jetzt gleich mal ein FR in Größe L wenn weit geschnitten sonst XL, kommt noch mal per Mail 

Gruss toschi

der sechs Tage Sonne beim Boarden hatte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Februar 2009)

Unglaublich ... heiliger Plagiarius !

http://www.biketags.de/html/spring.html

Achtet auf den Preis !!!


----------



## Phil81 (1. Februar 2009)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt hässlich


----------



## Saiklist (1. Februar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sach ma Tommy, is das Nomad etwa schon fertig zusammengebaut? Das geht ja ma fix!!!
> Ich bin morgen von 12 bis 17 Uhr nur aufm Grab!
> 
> Bis morgen!!!



Ja es steht so gut wie fertig und wartet auf den erste Einsatz. Leider ist die Hammerschmidt erst in circa 2 Wochen lieferbar und die will ich unbedingt testen. 
Darfst naürlich auch gern mal fahren  
Wann ist denn das Liteville Treffen? 
Wenn es am 28.03. ist wäre ich auch gern dabei.

@Schappi: Gibts schon einen Tremin für DK4?
Tommy


----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2009)

Hier der termin für das Litevilletreffen im Deister:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5538916&postcount=106


Termin für DK4 steht noch nicht fest ich schlage mal der Samstag den 3. oder Sonntag den 4. Mai vor. Das Wetter ist Anfang Mai immer recht gut.
Aber nur wenn du wieder diese Mütze trägst:








Die ist in Verbindung mit einem Santa Cruz so .... das sie schon wieder Kult ist.
Gruß

Schappi
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Februar 2009)

02/05 ist schon mal schlecht 

da ist im rahmen der challenge4mtb das altstadtrennen in höxter 



da dieses jahr wohl mehrere fahrer der deisterfreun.de  an der challenge teilnehmen wollen
hier schon mal für weitere terminplanungen die anderen renntermine :

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Februar 2009)

der termin für den downhill in merxhausen steht jetzt auch !!!

unbedingt vormerken . TEILNAHME IST PFLICHT !!! 



*Downhill Merxhausen, 29.-30.08. 2009*


----------



## Saiklist (1. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier der termin für das Litevilletreffen im Deister:
> 
> Termin für DK4 steht noch nicht fest ich schlage mal der Samstag den 3. oder Sonntag den 4. Mai vor. Das Wetter ist Anfang Mai immer recht gut.
> Aber nur wenn du wieder diese Mütze trägst:
> ...



Ich hab sogar ein farblich noch schöneres Cap...


----------



## exto (1. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der termin für den downhill in merxhausen steht jetzt auch !!!
> 
> unbedingt vormerken . TEILNAHME IST PFLICHT !!!
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mal so'n bisschen rumspinne, könnte es - den nötigen Ehrgeiz vorausgesetzt - mit ein bisschen Planung und Überzeugungskraft möglich sein, in jeder Klasse ein Deisterfreun.de-Trikot auf's Treppchen zu bringen. 

Das wär' doch - neben dem Spass, den dieser Event eh schon mit sich bringt - ein geiles Ziel für 2009.

Vor allem, weil da auch immer ne Menge Wiehenbiker rumkurven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (1. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Unglaublich ... heiliger Plagiarius !
> 
> http://www.biketags.de/html/spring.html
> 
> Achtet auf den Preis !!!


Da gabs doch mal nen Twist wegen dem Deep Flow Design

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359046&highlight=deep+flow


----------



## Scott-y (1. Februar 2009)

Das hat heute wieder Spaß gebacht. Die Trail waren super zu fahren,die Forstwege habenglaube ich nur mir Spaß gemacht mit meinen Spikes.
 An solchen Tagen weiß man warum man so viel Geld für den Mist ausgibt. 
Wichtig für mich wieder mehr Selbstvertrauen zu bekommen und das  war heute Balsam für die Seele


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Februar 2009)

@sync: Wie siehts mit deinem neuen Rad aus? Mach mal ein Foto!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Februar 2009)

so exto , 

morgen geht´s also los gen thailand  

seht zu, das ihr beiden euch von allem ungeziefer was dort rumkreucht und fleucht fern haltet.

wünsch euch viel spaß und kommt gesund wieder. 

hoerman


----------



## Jennfa (1. Februar 2009)

So, ich hab mein "Lieblings"Shirt auch nachgemessen, bleibt bei meiner Bestellung von S. Bin ja schon so gespannt! In Merxhausen werde ich euch damit dann vom Rand aus anfeuern !

Ich schließe mich Scotty an: war herrrrrlich zu fahren heute. Ich hatte bei dem Schnee heut morgen schon schlimmes befürchtet. Unterm neuen Fullface war es bergab schön kuschelig warm am Kopf und sowas von still, dass man das Gefühl hatte man gleitet durch den Wald. Völlig neues Fahrgefühl, auch bergauf am Rücken . Doppel-D Verschluss mit erfrorenen Fingern schließen braucht auch noch etwas Übung. Dank Johanns "Aufwärmübungen" sind die Finger dann auch wieder aufgetaut! Brrrrrr war das zwischendurch kalt. Vielleicht trauen sich nächstes Wochenende mal ein paar mehr in den Wald .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Madeba (2. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> war heute mit Hoerman auf einer GA1 Runde. Steinkrug-Süllberg-Gehrdener-Benther-Gehrdener-Deister-Steinkrug.



wie sieht's denn in den Hügeln aus ? Alles fahrbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Februar 2009)

Yo !

Die Hügel sind alle schnee- und eisfrei.
2-4 kleine Pfützen mit Eisschicht gibt es, die kann man aber umfahren.
Ansonsten eben gefrorener Boden mit Sandpapiergrip.

Viel Spaß


----------



## exto (2. Februar 2009)

So, ihr lieben, ich hab die Nase voll vom frieren und mach mich mal n Paar Tage vom Acker 

Im März bin ich dann wieder da. Ich denke, dann steht ja auch bald der DK4 vor der Tür. Bis dahin werd ich mal ne fahrradfreie Zeit machen. Höchstens vielleicht mit'm China-Rad ne mal Runde durch Hua Hin 

Macht bis dahin keinen Blödsinn und lasst die Knochen heile (das gilt besonders für unser'n verrückten Laubfroschreiter )

Also: Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Februar 2009)

Tschöö mit Ö nach "Bad Oe"

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Saiklist (2. Februar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so'n bisschen rumspinne, könnte es - den nötigen Ehrgeiz vorausgesetzt - mit ein bisschen Planung und Überzeugungskraft möglich sein, in jeder Klasse ein Deisterfreun.de-Trikot auf's Treppchen zu bringen.
> 
> Das wär' doch - neben dem Spass, den dieser Event eh schon mit sich bringt - ein geiles Ziel für 2009.
> 
> Vor allem, weil da auch immer ne Menge Wiehenbiker rumkurven...




bis dahin muß aber noch der Deisterfreun.de E.V. gegründet werden, denn für einen Rennradverein HRC Hannover kann ich da nicht an den Start gehen und eine Lizenz bestellen....


----------



## taifun (2. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> bis dahin muß aber noch der Deisterfreun.de E.V. gegründet werden, denn für einen Rennradverein HRC Hannover kann ich da nicht an den Start gehen und eine Lizenz bestellen....



Dann komm wie Grischa zu uns.... Steigert auch unsere Statistik an akiven Mountainbiker.. Kennst eh die meisten!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Dann komm wie Grischa zu uns.... Steigert auch unsere Statistik an akiven Mountainbiker.. Kennst eh die meisten!!



was zahlt ihr denn dafür , damit wir eure statistik steigern ?


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Februar 2009)

hier mal was feines zum anschauen http://sdmovie.smugmug.com/gallery/7227495_GEcLi#465262669_fKoCw-A-LB 
gruß firefighter


----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2009)

Klasse, 
das war in Salzburg/ Berchtesgaden.
Varadero kann da bestimmt mehr drüber sagen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> bis dahin muß aber noch der Deisterfreun.de E.V. gegründet werden, denn für einen Rennradverein HRC Hannover kann ich da nicht an den Start gehen und eine Lizenz bestellen....



das ist doch eine hobby rennserie da brauchst du keine lizenz


----------



## Phil81 (2. Februar 2009)

Testfahrer müsste man sein 
Da hat man immer Zeit zum fahren und immer schönes Material.

Aber keinen Rasierer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> das ist doch eine hobby rennserie da brauchst du keine lizenz



*NA KLAR !!!!!

Tommy braucht  d e f i n i t i v  eine Lizenz  (alles weitere per pn)
*


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2009)

@ flo -   du hast pn


----------



## taifun (2. Februar 2009)

Moin,
ich habe mich heute nach dem Neuschnee tatsächlich in den Deister gewagt  
Allerdings war es doch zeitweise eine Gratwanderung zwischen abfliegen und gerade so durchkommen  
Die Wege sind unter dem Schnee immer noch so vereist,das Schlittschuhe fast besser wären.  
Die genialen Trails sind eigenlich alle eisfrei,aber man muß dort erst mal hinkommen :cry:  :cry:  was sich heute doch als recht schwierig erwies.  
Zu guter letzt waren auch 2 richtig schnelle Abflüge dabei... :x  :roll


@hoermann:wieso zahlen....?? Dachte du bringst Gewinne ein

@firefighter76: Als Pro braucht man Lizenz


----------



## Niggels (2. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *NA KLAR !!!!!
> 
> Tommy braucht  d e f i n i t i v  eine Lizenz  (alles weitere per pn)
> *



Einer muss ihn dieses Jahr vom Thron stoßen...Das steht fest! Der alte Hampelmann da


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Februar 2009)

ja hab ich du auch habt ja alle recht bitte untertänigst um vergebung


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Februar 2009)

Im Deister gestern war alles gut zu rocken! Ein CCler haben sie mit den Krankenwagen raus geholt! Und wer war noch alles da?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Einer muss ihn dieses Jahr vom Thron stoßen...Das steht fest! Der alte Hampelmann da




wir arbeiten dran


----------



## Madeba (2. Februar 2009)

das gehört jetzt zwar nur mittelbar hierher, aber:

hat jemand einen hydr. Rohrbieger (ca 10 to) für 1 2/3"-Edelstahl-Rohre im Keller liegen ?


----------



## LocoFanatic (2. Februar 2009)

Hi in den Norden.
Meldet ihr euch eventl, wenn es einen Termin für DK4 gibt ? War sehr lustig das letzte Mal -> Interesse an der Wiederholungstat.
Übrigens schickes Trikot... sowas hätte ich gebraucht, als ich damals weggezogen bin... 
Viel Spaß euch im Deister und stürzt nicht...
Grüße
Charles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (2. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *NA KLAR !!!!!
> 
> Tommy braucht  d e f i n i t i v  eine Lizenz  (alles weitere per pn)
> *



versprochen ist versprochen... ich brauche also doch eine Lizenz


----------



## _Sync_ (2. Februar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @sync: Wie siehts mit deinem neuen Rad aus? Mach mal ein Foto!



Du wirst es schon noch sehen 

Momentan brauch ich eben eine neue Bremsscheibe für hinten und eine neue Zugstufenkartusche, wenn ich mal einen Bikeladen finde der mir das Ding mal bestellt...


----------



## Saiklist (2. Februar 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Du wirst es schon noch sehen
> 
> Momentan brauch ich eben eine neue Bremsscheibe für hinten und eine neue Zugstufenkartusche, wenn ich mal einen Bikeladen finde der mir das Ding mal bestellt...



Hier wäre ein freundlicher Bikeladen, der Dir gern so etwas bestellt....
 Was brauchst denn für einen?


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Februar 2009)

Der Termin in Merxhausen is ja ma sehr gut. Ich hab da noch Urlaub und komm eine Woche vorher aus Portes du Soleil wieder, super Zeitplan!
Exto, viel Spaß und vergiß die Sonnencreme nicht!


----------



## taxifolia (3. Februar 2009)

.........halloooo.......keiner daaaaa..????

Die Rehe im Deister haben jetzt auch Differenzen mit den Grünröcken und lösen diese auf Ihre Weise ohne Regionsbeteiligung:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nD5zjUbWpXY


Gruß
taxi


----------



## frasuka (3. Februar 2009)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> Hi in den Norden.
> Meldet ihr euch eventl, wenn es einen Termin für DK4 gibt ? War sehr lustig das letzte Mal -> Interesse an der Wiederholungstat.
> Übrigens schickes Trikot... sowas hätte ich gebraucht, als ich damals weggezogen bin...
> Viel Spaß euch im Deister und stürzt nicht...
> ...



Ist noch ein bissl' früh, aber dennoch würde ich auch gern mitkommen.
Allerdings erst bei "kurzeHosenWetter" und nur in CC Ausstattung ohne
FullyHelm 
Bis dann im April oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> .........halloooo.......keiner daaaaa..????
> 
> Die Rehe im Deister haben jetzt auch Differenzen mit den Grünröcken und lösen diese auf Ihre Weise ohne Regionsbeteiligung:
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, der will nur spielen !


----------



## Madeba (4. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Die Rehe im Deister haben jetzt auch Differenzen mit den Grünröcken und lösen diese auf Ihre Weise ohne Regionsbeteiligung:



solche Kumpels braucht der Mensch. Immer schön die Kamera im Anschlag halten, statt dem armen Kerl zu helfen 

oder wurde der Bock von Bikern dressiert und auf Filzhüte abgerichtet


----------



## taifun (4. Februar 2009)

Moin,
wer ist am WE unterwegs? Wer fährt Sa wo?


----------



## Saiklist (4. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn hier los? seit 11 Stunden kein Post? Seit ihr alle Dauerbiken?

Bevor wir auf Seite 2 abrutschen meld ich mich hier lieber mal.


----------



## taifun (4. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Bevor wir auf Seite 2 abrutschen meld ich mich hier lieber mal.



Wie heißt es doch: "Jeden Tag eine gute Tat"...

Dann war dieses Deine heute Thommy


----------



## Saiklist (4. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie heißt es doch: "Jeden Tag eine gute Tat"...
> 
> Dann war dieses Deine heute Thommy



Das war schon die 3. !! Hab schön 2 Schläuche von hilflosen Frauen gewechselt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Das war schon die 3. !! Hab schön 2 Schläuche von hilflosen Frauen gewechselt.



welche schläuche ?


----------



## Saiklist (4. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> welche schläuche ?



die vom Fahrrad!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> die vom Fahrrad!!!!



latex oder kautschuk ?


----------



## Saiklist (4. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> latex oder kautschuk ?



silicon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> silicon..



wie schwer ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Februar 2009)

Geschmack ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Februar 2009)

nä nä nä!
Hormone!

Geeeht radfaaahren!!


----------



## taifun (5. Februar 2009)

Moin,
mal was anderes,was hier eigentlich nicht hingehört.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit Welpen? Habe jetzt einen 10 Wochen alten zur Familie dazu bekommen.
Kann jemand eine gute Welpenschule hier in der nähe empfehlen(erfahrung)?

Danke

gruß alex


----------



## taxifolia (5. Februar 2009)

Polizeihundesportverein Kirchdorf

Rosenstraße 6 A
30890 Barsinghausen-Kirchdorf
Landkreis: Region Hannover
Telefon: 	05105/82200

Auch für Nicht- Polizeihunde. Eine Freundin aus Barsinghausen war da und sehr zufrieden.

Hundeschulen sollten zu einem passen, es gibt auch welche, bei denen die Herrchen "prollig- schräg" sind.

Bitte sorge dafür, dass der Hund lernt, auf den Trails nicht direkt vor dem Rad unvermittelt stehen zu bleiben und nimm homer simplos Hund gleich mit 

Taxi


----------



## matzinski (5. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal was anderes,was hier eigentlich nicht hingehört.
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit Welpen? Habe jetzt einen 10 Wochen alten zur Familie dazu bekommen.
> Kann jemand eine gute Welpenschule hier in der nähe empfehlen(erfahrung)?
> ...


http://www.die-welpenschule.de

Das ist eine Welpenschule in Gehrden. Wir waren selbst vor 5 Jahren mit unserem Hund dort und sehr zufrieden. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rudelmitglied wünscht Matze


----------



## taifun (5. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Auch für Nicht- Polizeihunde. Eine Freundin aus Barsinghausen war da und sehr zufrieden.



Da glaube ich ist er zu klein zu...der hat nur 30 cm Schulterhöhe



taxifolia schrieb:


> Bitte sorge dafür, dass der Hund lernt, auf den Trails nicht direkt vor dem Rad unvermittelt stehen zu bleiben und nimm homer simplos Hund gleich mit  Taxi



Der kommt gar nicht zu den Trails, es sei den er sitzt im Rucksack..


----------



## matzinski (5. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal was anderes,was hier eigentlich nicht hingehört.
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit Welpen? Habe jetzt einen 10 Wochen alten zur Familie dazu bekommen.
> Kann jemand eine gute Welpenschule hier in der nähe empfehlen(erfahrung)?
> ...


 einen hab' ich noch. Die beste Adresse für die Familienhundeausbildung ist natürlich in Hemmingen . Wendet euch an Marion Grote http://www.good-steps.de Marion versteht ihr Handwerk.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> einen hab' ich noch. Die beste Adresse für die Familienhundeausbildung ist natürlich in Hemmingen . Wendet euch an Marion Grote http://www.good-steps.de Marion versteht ihr Handwerk.



Bei Marion haben wir jetzt mittlerweile auch Einzelunterricht. Hundebegegnungen an der Leine sind das da große Thema. Ausserdem macht sie Dummytraining für Spürnasen. Mein Hund bleibt aber immer noch gern aufm Trail stehen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (5. Februar 2009)

..der Hund von der Bekannten ist ein Koiijker, also auch nur ein kleiner Kacker. Die Leute haben da alle möglichen ( und unmöglichen ) Hunde, von "Polizei" = großer, dicker Hund  muss man sich nicht abschrecken lassen.
Versuch´mal, ihn auf Trail- Suchen abzurichten

Gruß
taxi


----------



## matzinski (5. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..der Hund von der Bekannten ist ein Koiijker, also auch nur ein kleiner Kacker. Die Leute haben da alle möglichen ( und unmöglichen ) Hunde, von "Polizei" = großer, dicker Hund  muss man sich nicht abschrecken lassen.
> Versuch´mal, ihn auf Trail- Suchen abzurichten
> 
> Gruß
> taxi


was ist ein Koiijker? allergisch auf Karpfen? 

mein Hund ist auf "bei Einrad gehen" abgerichtet. Funktioniert auch mit Leine. Hab ihn dabei aber auch schon ein paarmal fast überrollt.


----------



## taxifolia (5. Februar 2009)

verdammene niederlandje Rechtschiriebjing , de hondje het  "Kooikerhondje" rauckt de janze dag Mirijihuana, fresst Kaas un wont inne Wontjewagen 

Dieses Forum ist echt am Ende. 

taxi


----------



## taifun (5. Februar 2009)

hey,,,danke jungs!
Nicht das unser Deister Forum jetzt zum Hundeforum wird
Den  "die-welpenschule " hatte ich auch schon im Sinn.bei  good-steps warte ich noch auf mail Antwort.
Ist euch Monas Hudeschule aus Wennigsen bekannt?
http://www.monas-mobile-hundeschule.de/


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Februar 2009)

Taxi, du kriegst das nächste mal Rum pur mit Limetten, Cola is gestrichen!!!
Dann fällt dir wahrscheinlich noch mehr Blödsinn zum totlachen ein!!!


----------



## marcx (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSrrLlCpBv4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bin für Sonntag raus. Aus der Umlenkwippe bei meinem Liteville ist das Gewinde raus. Nur blöd das es Dienstag früh in den urlaub mit Bike geht. 

Aber Liteville wäre nicht Liteville wenn das ein Problem wäre.

8:00 bei Liteville angerufen...
Heute geht noch das Ersatzteil per UPS raus und der Urlaub ist gesichert


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2009)

nicht vergessen !!!  



 heute ist letzter tag für unsere T R I K O T B E S T E L L U N G  !!! 



 falls noch nicht geschehen, bitte mailt eure bestellungen an : 



[email protected]


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> verdammene niederlandje Rechtschiriebjing , de hondje het  "Kooikerhondje" rauckt de janze dag Mirijihuana, fresst Kaas un wont inne Wontjewagen
> 
> Dieses Forum ist echt am Ende.
> 
> taxi


ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## toschi (6. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nicht vergessen !!!
> heute ist letzter tag für unsere T R I K O T B E S T E L L U N G  !!!
> falls noch nicht geschehen, bitte mailt eure bestellungen an :
> [email protected]


Ich habe bestellt aber keine Bestätigung erhalten, woran kann ich erkennen das meine Bestellung berücksichtigt ist?
Gibts irgendwo eine Tabelle?
Wann ist die nächste Ausfahrt im Deister, Sammstag oder Sonntag?
Muss meine neu gespeichten AM Laufräder ausführen .

Ich schau mal nach dem Wetter fürs WE...


Hmm, Sonntag scheints ein bischen besser zu sein, morgens etwas Schneefall und nachmittags bewölkt aber trocken. Schaun mer mal wer so am Start ist...


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand eine gute Werkstatt die mir ein Helicoil gewinde einsetzten kann?

Für den Fall das UPs versagt 
Sicher ist sicher


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Werkstatt die mir ein Helicoil gewinde einsetzten kann?
> 
> Für den Fall das UPs versagt
> Sicher ist sicher


 
na klar !!! 

saikls.de


----------



## Saiklist (6. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Werkstatt die mir ein Helicoil gewinde einsetzten kann?
> 
> Für den Fall das UPs versagt
> Sicher ist sicher



Ich kenn da jemand, die so etwas können.


----------



## taxifolia (6. Februar 2009)

@ Evel und matzinski im Speziellen: Es ist mir eine besondere Freude anderen  einmal den Tag zu erhellen- meistens versau´ ich den Leuten den Tag

Ach und was Rum/ Limette anbelangt bin ich mir so sicher, dass Duuuuuuuuuuuuu Brutus , nein Evel, meine Getränke bei hoermans Party gepimpt hast  , war aber lecker, Cola soll ja schädlich sein für die Gehirnzellen.

taxi


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Werkstatt die mir ein Helicoil gewinde einsetzten kann?
> 
> Für den Fall das UPs versagt
> Sicher ist sicher


Machs selber. Ist nicht so schwierig.


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2009)

@saiklist: schöne Homepage, gefällt mir, vor allem die wechselnden Radsportfotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (6. Februar 2009)

Trikotbestellung!

Kann mann die Trikots später umtauschen wenn sie nicht passen?

wer hat denn welche grösse bestellt!

man kennt ja so eure bodys!

Saiklist: welche größe nimmst du denn??  Freerideshirt

der Tintin


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

@Matze 

Schon klar aber mir fehlt das Werkzeug sowie das passende Gewinde.
Das Innengewinde in dem das beschädigte helicoil drin war ist auch noch unbeschädigt. Also im grunde geht es erstmal um die Hardware.


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Matze
> 
> Schon klar aber mir fehlt das Werkzeug sowie das passende Gewinde.
> Das Innengewinde in dem das beschädigte helicoil drin war ist auch noch unbeschädigt. Also im grunde geht es erstmal um die Hardware.


Für M6 hab' ich noch ein paar Helicoileinsätze und das passende Werkzeug liegen, soweit ich mich erinnere. Muß ich mal nachschauen. Andere Größen incl. Werkzeug gibt's z.B. bei Detlev Louis auf der Hamburger Allee.


----------



## Saiklist (6. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> @saiklist: schöne Homepage, gefällt mir, vor allem die wechselnden Radsportfotos.



ja vielen Dank. Wir haben uns Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Saiklist (6. Februar 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Trikotbestellung!
> 
> 
> Saiklist: welche größe nimmst du denn??  Freerideshirt
> ...



Ich hab eins in M und eins in L bestellt. Eins für die Sommer- und eins für die Winterfigur.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

Aufnahme ist repariert.

Ein Helicoil Satz für Schaltaugen passent geschnitten hat seinen Dienst erfüllt! Vielen Dank an Olli von Lindenrad.

@Matze der Tipp mit Louise war Super die hätten sowas auch da gehabt. Aber so war es preiswerter. Das Ersatzteil von liteville brauche ich jetzt nur noch als Backup.


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Aufnahme ist repariert.
> 
> Ein Helicoil Satz für Schaltaugen passent geschnitten hat seinen Dienst erfüllt! Vielen Dank an Olli von Lindenrad.
> 
> @Matze der Tipp mit Louise war Super die hätten sowas auch da gehabt. Aber so war es preiswerter. Das Ersatzteil von liteville brauche ich jetzt nur noch als Backup.


Supper, alles klar (ich hatte einen HeliCoil- Rep.-Satz in M8 und nicht wie gedacht in M6) Das hätte dann wohl auch nicht gepaßt oder hat das Schaltauge M8?


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

10.1 der Standart Einsatz ist halt zu lang und muss gekürzt werden. 

Man dreht ihn halt auch beim lockern der Schraube wieder nen Stück mit raus. Also das muss halt nochmal richtig durch LV richtig eingebaut und verklebt (?) werden aber für den Urlaub usw. hält das in jedem Fall massig.

Aber an dieser Stelle solche Einsätze zu verwenden ist echt gar nicht mal so blöd. Da man wenn man weiss wie es geht ruckizucki das Gewinde getauscht hat. Leider hält es halt auch nicht ewig aber die Teile sind Pfennigartikel. Und so oft schraubt man den Dämpfer ja auch nicht raus.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

Achja vielen Dank auch noch mal an Thommie für den Telefonischen Rat und Tipp mit dem Eisenwaren Handel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (6. Februar 2009)

Fährt nu jemand Sonntag? So wies ausschaut sind wir auf jeden Fall unterwegs .

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich auf jedenfall!

Muss aber die Sbahn um 16:00 zurück kriegen da abends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 spielt


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Fährt nu jemand Sonntag? So wies ausschaut sind wir auf jeden Fall unterwegs .
> 
> Grüße Jennfa




wenn´s wetter mitspielt, hätt ich auch mal wieder lust 
(obwohl ja für sonntag regen /schneeregen/ schnee und kalt vorhergesagt ist )

wann und wo soll´s denn losgehen ?


----------



## Jennfa (6. Februar 2009)

Ach 2°C ist doch kuschelig warm . Es werden doch höchsten ein paar Flocken runter kommen und das hat ja letztes Wochenende auch nicht gestört. Gebt euch nen Ruck! Wann und wo iss egal . Ich hätte Bock auf alles...Uhrzeit eh wurscht. Muss Phil sagen wie das mit der Bahn und so dann passt. Toschi und Andere..?

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

S- bahn ist am Sonntag immer zur vollen Stunde in Wennigsen.

Laube dann immer um :30
Waltkater immer um :05

Basche usw. müsste ich nachsehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2009)

nee, nee lasst uns mal schön im ostdeister bleiben  

laube hört sich gut an. 

sagt ne uhrzeit , und ich schau sonntagmorgen aus dem fenster und entscheide spontan  

bin aber auch heiß auf´s biken, also wird mir das wetter wohl schei$$egal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (6. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bin aber auch heiß auf´s biken, also wird mir das wetter wohl schei$$egal sein



Seeeeeehr gut !
Wie wärs mit 11:30 Laube?


----------



## taifun (6. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?? Oder muß auf RR mit Team  ausweichen?


----------



## toschi (6. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...Toschi und Andere..?
> 
> Grüße Jenna





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...(obwohl ja für sonntag regen /schneeregen/ schnee und kalt vorhergesagt ist )
> 
> wann und wo soll´s denn losgehen ?


Hmm, das hatte ich jetzt anders gelesen, wollte morgen eigentlich los, aber Sonntag geht natürlich auch, da solls nach Wetter.com ja auch besser als morgen sein...
Wegen Phil ist ein Treffen wohl eher etwas früher, so 11.30 an der Laube oder 11.05 am Waldkater?


----------



## Scott-y (6. Februar 2009)

Ich muß dieses WE die Füße still halten. Da ich ja nächstes WE Freigang habe.  Auch wenn es unter Tage ist.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

Passt! Da kann ich in ruhe Frühstücken und bin trotzdem früh zu Hause!
11:05 könnte ich euch am Waldkater auflesen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?? Oder muß auf RR mit Team  ausweichen?



wenn das Wetter so einigermaßen erträglich ist, wollte ich morgen früh von 10.00 bis 12.00 im Westdeister fahren. Vorschlag: 10.00 BBW


----------



## Jennfa (6. Februar 2009)

Abgemacht


----------



## Jennfa (6. Februar 2009)

oh, ich meinte zu Sonntag


----------



## taifun (6. Februar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter so einigermaßen erträglich ist, wollte ich morgen früh von 10.00 bis 12.00 im Westdeister fahren. Vorschlag: 10.00 BBW



Hört sich schon mal gut an,komme von Bredenbeck.Können uns auf halben weg irgendwo Treffen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Seeeeeehr gut !
> Wie wärs mit 11:30 Laube?



mhh , wie wär´s denn mit 10.30 h laube ?

dann hat die familie und ich auch noch was vom restsonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (6. Februar 2009)

O.K. 10.30, wer bietet weniger


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2009)

Grummel mhhhh na gut soviel zum Frühstücken. Zum glück ist bald wieder Sommer wo man ne Deister tour auch mal erst um 14:00 anfangen kann


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Februar 2009)

und Hoerman hast du schon in der neuen Bike dein FR-Gebiet PDS studiert  
Gondelfest bist du ja 

DHF


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hört sich schon mal gut an,komme von Bredenbeck.Können uns auf halben weg irgendwo Treffen!



Georgsplatz um 10.30, falls ich spät dran bin, call 0160 1516554


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Grummel mhhhh na gut soviel zum Frühstücken. Zum glück ist bald wieder Sommer wo man ne Deister tour auch mal erst um 14:00 anfangen kann



aber nur samstags


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> und Hoerman hast du schon in der neuen Bike dein FR-Gebiet PDS studiert
> Gondelfest bist du ja
> 
> DHF




na klar 

und auch lust bekommen ?


----------



## Alan2danger (6. Februar 2009)

danielQ und ich kommen evtl. auch wenn der körper rechtzeitig den alkohol verlassen hat  falls nicht viel spaß


----------



## taifun (6. Februar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Georgsplatz um 10.30, falls ich spät dran bin, call 0160 1516554



okay...geht klar.
Bis denne


----------



## taifun (6. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Grummel mhhhh na gut soviel zum Frühstücken.



Wie wärs mit früher aufstehen dann bleibt die Zeit dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. Februar 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> , call 0160 1516554



versuche dauernd,gehst nicht dran....kommst oder nicht? Hier regnet es..!

Wetterbericht sagt auch nichts gutes


----------



## Jennfa (7. Februar 2009)

alles klar, 10:30 hat gewonnen !


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (7. Februar 2009)

So, steht es jetzt fest?

Komme auch.

Wenn ich 10:30 Uhr an der Laube bin, bin ich dann richtig?

Bis morgen

L-L-03


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Februar 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> So, steht es jetzt fest?
> 
> Komme auch.
> 
> ...



ich denke ja


----------



## taifun (7. Februar 2009)

Homer und Ich waren heute morgen unterwegs,trotz Regens
Nur war leider festzustellen,das die Wege bergauf und die abzweigenden Forstwege noch sowas von vereist sind
Es ist die reinste Schlitterpartie,Bierweg hinauf war okay..ist ja Asphalt.Aber ab Annaturm ist der Kammweg stark vereist.Der Regen hilft dabei rutschiger zu machen
Das Gute...trails eigentlich fahrbar,Grab geht prima...

Für Morgen viel Spaß beim rutschen


----------



## toschi (7. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ...Nur war leider festzustellen,das die Wege bergauf und die abzweigenden Forstwege noch sowas von vereist sind...


Hab jetzt wieder die FA drauf, sind dann doch noch Spikes angebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. Februar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Hab jetzt wieder die FA drauf, sind dann doch noch Spikes angebracht


Teilweise könnte es ratsam sein,zumindest bergauf und auf den Forstwegen von Östlich gesehen auf jeden Fall.Aber auf den Trails ist kein Eis,da sind die wieder nicht so toll.
Oder einfach:no risk no fun


----------



## Jennfa (7. Februar 2009)

Ach bis zum Einstieg Grab und Barbie gings bis jetzt immer so (hoffe ich nehme den Mund nicht zu voll) und rüber zum Farn war auch kein Problem. Nur hoch zur Laube wird sicher sehr sehr rutschig. Bin ja mal gespannt...solange man wie immer die Trails fahren kann .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ach bis zum Einstieg Grab und Barbie gings bis jetzt immer so (hoffe ich nehme den Mund nicht zu voll) und rüber zum Farn war auch kein Problem. Nur hoch zur Laube wird sicher sehr sehr rutschig. Bin ja mal gespannt...solange man wie immer die Trails fahren kann .
> 
> Grüße Jenna



wann und wo wollen wir uns denn nun Morgen treffen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (7. Februar 2009)

Wir starten so gegen 10 am Waldkater und würden dann vom Einstieg Grab aus hoch fahren zur Laube wo wir uns ja um 10:30 treffen wollten...wenn wir hoch kommen. Was sagen die Anderen? Ansonsten Einstieg Grab?

Grüße Jenna


----------



## toschi (7. Februar 2009)

Hier pisst es sich gerade richtig ein , ich schau morgen erstmal aus dem Fenster, hab keine Lust 100km zu fahren für eine Schlammschlacht...

Gruss toschi


----------



## Phil81 (7. Februar 2009)

Wartet morgen bitte nicht auf mich versuche es zu dieser Zeit zu schaffen...

Aber mal sehen was der Abend heute so bringt.
Ansonsten komme ich nach


----------



## Jennfa (7. Februar 2009)

Alles klar, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich muss jetzt wech, schau aber morgen früh nochmal hier rein...solange es nicht in strömen regnet werden wir wohl fahren.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## taifun (7. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ach bis zum Einstieg Grab und Barbie gings bis jetzt immer so (hoffe ich nehme den Mund nicht zu voll) und rüber zum Farn war auch kein Problem. Nur hoch zur Laube wird sicher sehr sehr rutschig. Bin ja mal gespannt...solange man wie immer die Trails fahren kann .
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Von Waldkater aus bis zum Grab ist es kein Problem zu kommen.Nur alles was weiter oben und mehr östlich gerichtet ist,ist beschi....zu fahren.

viel spaß morgen...habe Family Day


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Februar 2009)

schei$$ auf´s wetter 

ich fahre morgen auf alle fälle. 

langsam die schnauze voll von diesem wetter. 
jetzt geht´s wieder los , basta 

bin um 10.30 am einstieg zum grab oder an der laube. 

meldet euch


----------



## taifun (7. Februar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Hier pisst es sich gerade richtig ein , ich schau morgen erstmal aus dem Fenster, hab keine Lust 100km zu fahren für eine Schlammschlacht...
> 
> Gruss toschi



Schlammschlacht wird es aber werden da wo fahren kannst ist es matschig...vor allen die schönen Forstautobahnen der Waldarbeiter
War heute auch braun von oben bis unten.... meine Frau wollte mich erst nicht zuhause reinlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (7. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Alles klar, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich muss jetzt wech, schau aber morgen früh nochmal hier rein...solange es nicht in strömen regnet werden wir wohl fahren.
> 
> Grüße Jenna



So sehe ich das auch!
Wenn es so weiter regnet und morgen immer noch, mache ich auch lieber einen Familientag!

Bis denn L-L-03


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Februar 2009)

also hier regnet es nicht mehr


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (7. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also hier regnet es nicht mehr



Cool!!!!!!! Dann komme ich!
Aber wahrscheinlich schneit es gleich, dann komme ich aber erst recht


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Februar 2009)

Ich bin morgen ab Mittag auch wieder am Grab.
Freu mich schon wieder auf die Gesichter meiner Kollegen wenn ich direkt ausm Deister zur Arbeit fahr. Ist immer sehr amüsant die versteinerten Blicke zu sehen.
Ich glaub morgen ist es seeeeehr schlammig, schön!


----------



## Jennfa (8. Februar 2009)

So, sieht doch super aus . Ich würde sagen 10:30 Einstieg Grab (also oben wo man in den Trail rein fährt .

Bis gleich


----------



## Phil81 (8. Februar 2009)

Bin gegen 10:05 am Parkplatz Waldkater und sammel euch ein.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Februar 2009)

Es hat heut nacht leichten Bodenfrost gegeben. schlecht für die Forstwege, suuuuper für die Trails 
ich wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Februar 2009)

ich bin raus für heute 

mirkas magen-darm-viren waren wohl sehr gute. 
erst oma und nun mama angesteckt. :kotz:
wünsch euch viel spaß


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass aber ich bin erst um 2:30 Uhe ins Bett gekommen
Und will es heute langsam angehenlassen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (8. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin raus für heute
> 
> mirkas magen-darm-viren waren wohl sehr gute. ...


Norovirus? Hatten wir auch gerad im Haus , bin aber verschont geblieben, bis jetzt .



schappi schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass aber ich bin erst um 2:30 Uhe ins Bett gekommen
> Und will es heute langsam angehenlassen...


So gings mir auch, war gestern noch beim Nachtsport , nächstes mal klappts bestimmt wieder...

Gruss toschi


----------



## Phil81 (8. Februar 2009)

Weicher Boden, büschen Schmierig alles aber nicht übermässig schlammig. 
Hat spass gemacht und das Eis auf den forstwegen hält sich auch in Grenzen 

Abreise Zeitpunkt war auch gut Gewählt denn jetzt ist hier gerade Schneeregen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Februar 2009)

im Westdeister sieht es ähnlich aus. weniger Eis auf den Forstwegen, der Boden schön weich und tief. Spaßige Bedingungen


----------



## matzinski (8. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Weicher Boden, büschen Schmierig alles aber nicht übermässig schlammig.
> Hat spass gemacht und das Eis auf den forstwegen hält sich auch in Grenzen
> 
> Abreise Zeitpunkt war auch gut Gewählt denn jetzt ist hier gerade Schneeregen


dem kann ich nur zustimmen. War nett heute. Als es anfing Schnee zu regnen, war ich zum Glück gerade wieder auf dem Heimweg. 

@hoerman, schappi - was seh ich da, gleiches Benutzerbild? Macht ihr jetzt auf Zwillinge?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Februar 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Trikotbestellung!
> Kann mann die Trikots später umtauschen wenn sie nicht passen?
> wer hat denn welche grösse bestellt!
> man kennt ja so eure bodys!
> ...


 
Hi, umtauschen geht leider nicht.
Tauschen mit anderen wäre aber möglich.



Phil81 schrieb:


> Grummel mhhhh na gut soviel zum Frühstücken. Zum glück ist bald wieder Sommer wo man ne Deister tour auch mal erst um 14:00 anfangen kann


 
*Ähem - Räusper. Der Satz muss heißen "...Zum glück ist bald wieder Sommer wo man ne Deister tour auch mal erst um 6:00 anfangen kann..."* 



matzinski schrieb:


> ...
> @hoerman, schappi - was seh ich da, gleiches Benutzerbild? Macht ihr jetzt auf Zwillinge?


 
DHF und Roudy auch - also schon "4linge"


----------



## Phil81 (9. Februar 2009)

Um 6:00  oder um 18:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2009)

test


----------



## matzinski (9. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> DHF und Roudy auch - also schon "4linge"


Wenn das mehr werden, muß 'ne Rückennummer mit aufs Logo.  Sonst kann man euch ja nicht mehr auseinanderhalten.

Wann sind die Trikots eigentlich fertig?


----------



## _Sync_ (9. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> test



Zurücktest!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn das mehr werden, muß 'ne Rückennummer mit aufs Logo.  Sonst kann man euch ja nicht mehr auseinanderhalten.
> 
> Wann sind die Trikots eigentlich fertig?



laut hersteller in ca. 6 wochen .


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Zurücktest!



aaaaaaaaaaahh hat geklappt signal ist angekommen. Ganzschön lange Laufzeit


----------



## matzinski (9. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaahh hat geklappt signal ist angekommen. Ganzschön lange Laufzeit


Mann, Mann, Mann ..., es wird Zeit, daß das Wetter auf Frühling umstellt. Die mehr oder weniger "bikefreie" Zeit in den letzten Wochen scheint Spuren zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Um 6:00  oder um 18:00



In meinem Alter beginnt die senile Bettflucht.
6 Uhr Morgens war ernst.
Der erste Uphill bei Sonnenaufgang.
Oder sogar Sonnenaufgang auf dem Annaturm 

Ich bin ehrlich, ein Stück weit ist es Plan aber ob ich es mehr als einmal hinkriege, lasse ich offen.
Aber stellt euch vor, 10-11 zuhause eintreffen, duschen und der Tag beginnt. 

Bis bald im Bergwerk


----------



## Phil81 (9. Februar 2009)

Also zugegeben in der Woche mache ich das ab und an mal und Fahre von da gleich zur Arbeit. Aber am Wochenende bestimmt nicht.

Dann lieber die Romantik Tour Sonnenuntergang mit anschließendem Nightride


----------



## matzinski (10. Februar 2009)

@roudy, phil: Also ich bin ja auch lieber früh unterwegs. Ich hätt' nix gegen früher treffen. Wenn's wieder etwas wärmer wird, werde ich auch wieder über Benther und Gehrdener anreisen. 

Wie wär's Phil? Das läge doch auch auf deiner Strecke. Treffen im Benther Sonntags um 9:00?  Da kommen dann auch ordentlich Grundlagenkilometer zusammen.


----------



## taxifolia (10. Februar 2009)

rouuuuuuuuuuuuuuudyyy, phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil - tut das niiiiiiiicht !!!


taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (10. Februar 2009)

Das neue Baby ist fertig!!!! 
Und die Hammerschmidt funktioniert sooooooooooooooo.... geil


----------



## Saiklist (10. Februar 2009)




----------



## Saiklist (10. Februar 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## matzinski (10. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> rouuuuuuuuuuuuuuudyyy, phiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil - tut das niiiiiiiicht !!!
> 
> 
> taxi


Wieso nich?


----------



## matzinski (10. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Das neue Baby ist fertig!!!!
> Und die Hammerschmidt funktioniert sooooooooooooooo.... geil


  ... wenn die Hammerschmidt nur nich so teuer wär. Wie sind die Elixir-Stopper? Stoppen die?


----------



## taifun (10. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Das neue Baby ist fertig!!!!
> Und die Hammerschmidt funktioniert sooooooooooooooo.... geil



Cooles teil Thommy.....und wenigsten die gleiche Farbe wie meins

dann ab in Wald damit

gruß alex


----------



## taifun (10. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> @roudy, phil: Also ich bin ja auch lieber früh unterwegs. Ich hätt' nix gegen früher treffen. Wenn's wieder etwas wärmer wird, werde ich auch wieder über Benther und Gehrdener anreisen.
> 
> Wie wär's Phil? Das läge doch auch auf deiner Strecke. Treffen im Benther Sonntags um 9:00?  Da kommen dann auch ordentlich Grundlagenkilometer zusammen.



genau,früher ist gut.So hast nachmittags noch Zeit für Famillie.Wir fahren im training auch früh...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> genau,früher ist gut.So hast nachmittags noch Zeit für Famillie.Wir fahren im training auch früh...



also meine meckert auch immer , dass wir immer erst so spät loskommen 
da ich dann nie vor 15.00 uhr wieder zu hause bin , ist dann schon der ganze tag meistens kaputt. 

9.00 uhr ist schon recht früh, wenn man(n) bedenkt, das ich auch  gute 35min anreise zur laube o.ä. habe  (außerdem ist wochenende )

trotz aller bedenken , für ne schnelle racerunde wär das aber garnicht so verkehrt.

die trailrunden sollen wir aber so gg. 10.30 h - 11.00 h belassen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Das neue Baby ist fertig!!!!
> Und die Hammerschmidt funktioniert sooooooooooooooo.... geil



gratuliere, geiles teil 

wann kann ich probefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Februar 2009)

push


----------



## Saiklist (10. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... wenn die Hammerschmidt nur nich so teuer wär. Wie sind die Elixir-Stopper? Stoppen die?



Elixir sind ganz ok, aber noch nicht eingebremst. Noch erreichen sie nicht meine Code.


@ alle: Früher fahren ist eine gute Idee. Was haltet ihr von morgen früh um 8 Uhr Parkplatzt Waldkater

@ Hoermann: Testfahrt 11.02.09 8 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater


----------



## toschi (10. Februar 2009)

Zum früh aufstehen, wenn ne Harzrunde ansteht treffen wir uns meistens zum Tourstart vor Ort um 9.00 Uhr, manchmal frühstücken wir auch zusammen vor der Tour.
In meinen Augen gibts nichts schöneres als in den Tag zu biken, nur die anderen kann ich nicht motivieren noch früher aufzubrechen .

Gruss toschi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2009)

Sag Bescheid, wenns in den Harz geht! Für sowas steh ich gern früh auf!


----------



## toschi (10. Februar 2009)

War gestern da, nicht zum biken, die Nordseite ist bis ca. 500 hm recht schneefrei, ab dort beste Schneelage für den Wintersport, soll ja noch etwas nachkommen an Schnee, wenn sich die Lagen gut setzten gibts noch mal nen schönen Snowride, dann sag ich natürlich hier Bescheid, wenns aber so süffig bleibt wie momentan dann wart ich lieber noch auf den Frühling... 

seh gerad Celle, wie lange brauchst Du bis Bad Harzburg, 1,5 Std?


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Februar 2009)

Prost auf den 8888. Beitrag 

Hoerman du Schlingel 

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2009)

Je nach Zug 2h oder 2:20.


----------



## Saiklist (10. Februar 2009)

8888 meine Lieblingszahl


----------



## Saiklist (10. Februar 2009)

was ist denn nun mit 8 Uhr morgen? Keiner Bock und Zeit?


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Februar 2009)

nee muß arbeiten hab noch abdeckkappen für deine fettnippel bring ich das nächste mal mit tommy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2009)

Thommy, nächste Woche Dienstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Februar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Zum früh aufstehen, wenn ne Harzrunde ansteht treffen wir uns meistens zum Tourstart vor Ort um 9.00 Uhr, manchmal frühstücken wir auch zusammen vor der Tour.
> In meinen Augen gibts nichts schöneres als in den Tag zu biken, nur die anderen kann ich nicht motivieren noch früher aufzubrechen .
> 
> Gruss toschi



harz ist ja auch was anderes. wenn es dort hingeht, steh ich auch früh auf. 
wir sind meistens so gg. 10.00 uhr im harz gestartet,


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> was ist denn nun mit 8 Uhr morgen? Keiner Bock und Zeit?



lust ? ja

zeit ? nein 

noro hat mich geschafft und ich bin bis morgen noch krankgeschrieben.

außerdem bei dem wetter macht biken auch nicht wirklich spaß


----------



## pebblesathome (10. Februar 2009)

noro hat mich geschafft und ich bin bis morgen noch krankgeschrieben.

außerdem bei dem wetter macht biken auch nicht wirklich spaß [/QUOTE]


hi hoerman,
wilkommen im club, gehe morgen wieder ins Büro, hatte sonntagnacht besuch (wenns auch die noro/a war, ist sie ganz schön fleißig)

gute besserung und auf baldige gemeinsame ausfahrten, auch an all die anderen kranken

gruß 
pebbles


----------



## Marcus (12. Februar 2009)

Thema auf Grund der Groesse geteilt, hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381274


----------

